# Authenticate This BURBERRY



## Addy

*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*

This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.

It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.

*1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).

*2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *

Format to use for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)

Format to use for non-auction item:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)

*3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.

At minimum, pics MUST include:
- all exterior
- interior
- interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
- engraving on hardware

If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.

Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.

*4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*

*5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.

*6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.

*7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*

*8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.

*9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.

*10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.


*Disclaimer
*
All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## Addy

lkweh said:


> Can you please help authenticating this scarf that I got from private market? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Burberry Giant Camel Check Cashmere.



Need straight on, close pics of all fabric tags, plastic tag


----------



## lkweh

Hi Addy, do you need more closeup pictures from post 10163? Please let me know and thank you


----------



## Addy

lkweh said:


> Hi Addy, do you need more closeup pictures from post 10163? Please let me know and thank you



Please see my post above for what I need for pics


----------



## lkweh

Addy said:


> Please see my post above for what I need for pics



Thank you Addy. I went to the boutique today and compared. Thank goodness it was genuine. I am glad to find experts too in the Burberry forum


----------



## violet8

Hello!

I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this coat for me.

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Blue Label Coat
Link (if available): http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-BEIGE-WOOL-TRENCH-350-OBO-W0QQAdIdZ560270423
Photos: attached

Thank you very much!


----------



## wantitneedit

hi there,

Can you please authenticate this coat?  I have a similar black one bought from NAP a few years ago and it  says "Made in Bosnia". 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/14116543885...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

many thanks


----------



## jennyuk

Hi Addy,

Please help me verify the quilted jacket below. It seems it's redundant the line to sew care tag and material tag to side, please see the last photo. For me, it should have matched to the side line.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Pearlv

Please help authenticate, i ask seller for a caretag pic. But they mention the cute it.
Item: kid burberry jacket
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26137444989.../sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=261374449897&_rdc=1
Listing: 261374449897
Seller: belowmasondixon


----------



## Letsshop.

Hello, I am not sure if this is authentic and I was looking for help deciding. Thank you


----------



## sacrebleu79

Hi, I purchased this item at a second-hand store. The only identifier I have is a tag, reads 100% silk. I haven't seen one just like it and it is not marked burberry, but I'm wondering if you might be able to authenticate by looking at the design of the check.


----------



## TwiNnie

Please, could you help me? Thanks! 

Item Name: Burberry scarf London check 
Item Number: 261376824814
Seller ID: zozi15 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261376824814?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## nillacobain

Can you ladies tell me if this cropped baby top is authentic? Sorry for the crappy pics, I took them with my cell - let me know if you need more. TIA!


----------



## sacrebleu79

sacrebleu79 said:


> Hi, I purchased this item at a second-hand store. The only identifier I have is a tag, reads 100% silk. I haven't seen one just like it and it is not marked burberry, but I'm wondering if you might be able to authenticate by looking at the design of the check.




Additional pictures


Thank You in advance for your time


----------



## TwiNnie

Here's another one that interests me. Thanks in advance!!!

Item Name: Burberry check scarf 
Item Number: 281247158330
Seller ID: kmarie198911 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281247158330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## JR802021

Hi Addy - I was hoping you might be able to help me authenticate this Burberry bag as I am not sure it is authentic:

Item Name: Burberry Metallic Gold Leather Shopper Tote Handbag

Thank you very much !


----------



## Addy

JR802021 said:


> Hi Addy - I was hoping you might be able to help me authenticate this Burberry bag as I am not sure it is authentic:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Metallic Gold Leather Shopper Tote Handbag
> 
> Thank you very much !



Can you please post close pics of the interior tag, other side of interior tag


----------



## Addy

TwiNnie said:


> Here's another one that interests me. Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry check scarf
> Item Number: 281247158330
> Seller ID: kmarie198911
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281247158330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



5 available and all different pics shown


----------



## Addy

sacrebleu79 said:


> Hi, I purchased this item at a second-hand store. The only identifier I have is a tag, reads 100% silk. I haven't seen one just like it and it is not marked burberry, but I'm wondering if you might be able to authenticate by looking at the design of the check.



Sorry but never seen this before


----------



## Addy

nillacobain said:


> Can you ladies tell me if this cropped baby top is authentic? Sorry for the crappy pics, I took them with my cell - let me know if you need more. TIA!



Pics are too blurry, also need to see button markings


----------



## Addy

TwiNnie said:


> Please, could you help me? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry scarf London check
> Item Number: 261376824814
> Seller ID: zozi15
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261376824814?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Fake


----------



## Addy

Letsshop. said:


> Hello, I am not sure if this is authentic and I was looking for help deciding. Thank you



Need closer pics of all tags, button

Please read post 1, thanks!


----------



## Addy

Pearlv said:


> Please help authenticate, i ask seller for a caretag pic. But they mention the cute it.
> Item: kid burberry jacket
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26137444989.../sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=261374449897&_rdc=1
> Listing: 261374449897
> Seller: belowmasondixon



Need closer pic of blue tag, pic of size tag


----------



## Addy

jennyuk said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> Please help me verify the quilted jacket below. It seems it's redundant the line to sew care tag and material tag to side, please see the last photo. For me, it should have matched to the side line.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Need pic of jacket open showing the lining, clearer pic of button, pic of collar flipped up from behind


----------



## Addy

wantitneedit said:


> hi there,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this coat?  I have a similar black one bought from NAP a few years ago and it  says "Made in Bosnia".
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14116543885...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> many thanks


Please see post 1 for proper format next time

Looks okay


----------



## Addy

violet8 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this coat for me.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Blue Label Coat
> Link (if available): http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-BEIGE-WOOL-TRENCH-350-OBO-W0QQAdIdZ560270423
> Photos: attached
> 
> Thank you very much!



This one is for *t* to check


----------



## wantitneedit

Addy said:


> Please see post 1 for proper format next time
> 
> Looks okay



Thanks Addy, i apologise i was in a hurry and meant to return to the thread to fill out the rest of the format.  

can you please answer me this - does Burberry make their clothing in other countries now?


----------



## JR802021

Thanks for your reply, Addy.  Please see additional Burberry pictures


----------



## jennyuk

Addy said:


> Need pic of jacket open showing the lining, clearer pic of button, pic of collar flipped up from behind



Hi Andy, 
Below are the pictures required, hope you can help me since I have experience with many jackets but failed to authenticate this one, thank you so much,


----------



## jamcl31

Item: peach plaid handbag
Seller: babycye26
Item number: 181307194392






Thanks


----------



## TwiNnie

Addy said:


> Fake




Thank you! Then I think I will consider the other scarf, the seller sent me the photo of the price tag, then I think it's genuine!
This seller has sold many Burberry items, I think this is a good sign!


----------



## quangburberry

Hello!

Please assist me to authenticate this Burberry jacket. Thank you in advance. Let me know if you need more information.


----------



## scarlette1969

Name:  Burberry Puffer Coat
Item:  161205799067
Seller:  toffifee-soft
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161205799067

Thank you so much in advance for your time and expertise!!!!


----------



## scarlette1969

And one more please 

Name:  Burberry Puffer Jacket
Item:  171212445345
Seller:           eastbay46
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171212445345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

One last question... I am a larger size 4 in clothing size. I know Burberry tend to run small.  Do you think I would be a small or medium in these coats?  Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## aimeehill1974

Dear authenticators, 

Your expertise is much appreciated. I just received this coat, purchased on eBay. It is pretty and soft but I want to be sure it is authentic. I've never had a burberry without buttons and this one has little snaps. It also feels lighter weight than I expected. 

Thanking you in advance!!

Item name: Authentic Burberry Camel Soft Wool Angora Blend Trench Top Coat 2R

Item number : 121250309511

Seller ID: ragingskunk2

Link :   http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121250309511


----------



## Addy

wantitneedit said:


> Thanks Addy, i apologise i was in a hurry and meant to return to the thread to fill out the rest of the format.
> 
> can you please answer me this - does Burberry make their clothing in other countries now?



http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/where-is-your-burberry-made-in-64775.html


----------



## Addy

JR802021 said:


> Thanks for your reply, Addy.  Please see additional Burberry pictures



Serial number or tag anywhere?


----------



## Addy

jennyuk said:


> Hi Andy,
> Below are the pictures required, hope you can help me since I have experience with many jackets but failed to authenticate this one, thank you so much,
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474400
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474401
> 
> View attachment 2474406
> 
> View attachment 2474407
> 
> View attachment 2474408


Looks good


----------



## Addy

jamcl31 said:


> Item: peach plaid handbag
> Seller: babycye26
> Item number: 181307194392
> View attachment 2474485
> View attachment 2474486
> View attachment 2474487
> View attachment 2474488
> 
> 
> Thanks



Please re-post and include link to auction as per post 1


----------



## Addy

TwiNnie said:


> Thank you! Then I think I will consider the other scarf, the seller sent me the photo of the price tag, then I think it's genuine!
> This seller has sold many Burberry items, I think this is a good sign!



Please re-post request and additional pics together, need closer pic of plastic tag also


----------



## Addy

quangburberry said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please assist me to authenticate this Burberry jacket. Thank you in advance. Let me know if you need more information.
> 
> View attachment 2475067
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475068
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475069
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475070
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475073
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475074
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475075
> 
> 
> View attachment 2475076



Wait for *t* to take a look (materials tag)


----------



## Addy

scarlette1969 said:


> Name:  Burberry Puffer Coat
> Item:  161205799067
> Seller:  toffifee-soft
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161205799067
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your time and expertise!!!!



Not liking this


----------



## Addy

scarlette1969 said:


> And one more please
> 
> Name:  Burberry Puffer Jacket
> Item:  171212445345
> Seller:           eastbay46
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171212445345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> One last question... I am a larger size 4 in clothing size. I know Burberry tend to run small.  Do you think I would be a small or medium in these coats?  Thanks in advance!!!!



No clue - ask in main Burberry forum

Need better pic of plastic tag


----------



## Addy

aimeehill1974 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Your expertise is much appreciated. I just received this coat, purchased on eBay. It is pretty and soft but I want to be sure it is authentic. I've never had a burberry without buttons and this one has little snaps. It also feels lighter weight than I expected.
> 
> Thanking you in advance!!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Burberry Camel Soft Wool Angora Blend Trench Top Coat 2R
> 
> Item number : 121250309511
> 
> Seller ID: ragingskunk2
> 
> Link :   http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121250309511



Need pics of snaps


----------



## TwiNnie

Addy said:


> Please re-post request and additional pics together, need closer pic of plastic tag also



Item Name: Burberry check scarf 
Item Number: 281247158330
Seller ID: kmarie198911 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281247158330...84.m1423.l2649






















These are the only photos I have, I zoomed in to the plastic tag.


----------



## quangburberry

Addy said:


> Wait for *t* to take a look (materials tag)


Hi. What do you mean by "t"?


----------



## aimeehill1974

Originally Posted by aimeehill1974  
Dear authenticators, 

Your expertise is much appreciated. I just received this coat, purchased on eBay. It is pretty and soft but I want to be sure it is authentic. I've never had a burberry without buttons and this one has little snaps. It also feels lighter weight than I expected. 

Thanking you in advance!!

Item name: Authentic Burberry Camel Soft Wool Angora Blend Trench Top Coat 2R

Item number : 121250309511

Seller ID: ragingskunk2

Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=121250309511




Addy said:


> Need pics of snaps



Here's a pic of the snap up close. It says AMF snaps Italy on it. 

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MissNano

Could you lovely ladies help me authenticate this Burberry trench please? Thank you so much!!

Item: Burberry London mid-length sateen trench coat
Link: http://tinyurl.com/nddhddg


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Hi 
Would appreciate if someone can help me with the authentication for the following burberry tote :


Item Name: Burberry Canterbury tote


Item Number:281250496435


Seller ID:cherrybombcm


Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=281250496435

Thank you


----------



## wantitneedit

Addy said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/where-is-your-burberry-made-in-64775.html



Thanks Addy.  I don't seem to be receiving notification of your quotes so sorry i didn't respond earlier.


----------



## Addy

Lavender_Tea said:


> Hi
> Would appreciate if someone can help me with the authentication for the following burberry tote :
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Canterbury tote
> 
> 
> Item Number:281250496435
> 
> 
> Seller ID:cherrybombcm
> 
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=281250496435
> 
> Thank you



Please re-post request and ensure link works after posting


----------



## Addy

MissNano said:


> Could you lovely ladies help me authenticate this Burberry trench please? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: Burberry London mid-length sateen trench coat
> Link: http://tinyurl.com/nddhddg



Looks good


----------



## Addy

aimeehill1974 said:


> Originally Posted by aimeehill1974
> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Your expertise is much appreciated. I just received this coat, purchased on eBay. It is pretty and soft but I want to be sure it is authentic. I've never had a burberry without buttons and this one has little snaps. It also feels lighter weight than I expected.
> 
> Thanking you in advance!!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Burberry Camel Soft Wool Angora Blend Trench Top Coat 2R
> 
> Item number : 121250309511
> 
> Seller ID: ragingskunk2
> 
> Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=121250309511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the snap up close. It says AMF snaps Italy on it.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



I think it is okay


----------



## Addy

quangburberry said:


> Hi. What do you mean by "t"?



T is the other Burberry authenticator - she will check when she comes on


----------



## Addy

TwiNnie said:


> Item Name: Burberry check scarf
> Item Number: 281247158330
> Seller ID: kmarie198911
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281247158330...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the only photos I have, I zoomed in to the plastic tag.



How many scarves are there? Seller has sold multiple which makes me concerned


----------



## adamlevine3

Hey Addy, could you authenticate this for me!

Item Name:  Cashmere scarf 30x168 cm
Item Number: not sure
Seller ID: none.


----------



## TswiftFan

Please help with this item. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Burberry Scarf -Cashmere
Item Number: 301075337230
Seller ID: scdennerl
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=301075337230&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## TwiNnie

Addy said:


> How many scarves are there? Seller has sold multiple which makes me concerned



There were 5 for sale.


----------



## TswiftFan

sorry for asking again, just looking for a gift for my son

Item Name: Never used Black Burberry Scarf 100% Authentic and Cashmere Rare!!
Item Number: 261380459947
Seller ID: svetlanamoreno
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261380459947


----------



## Mikeylikes29

Authenticate check please and thanks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111254948082?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## scarlette1969

Addy said:


> Not liking this



Thanks, Addy!!!! Will stay away


----------



## MissNano

Addy said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much Addy!


----------



## jennyuk

adamlevine3 said:


> Hey Addy, could you authenticate this for me!
> 
> Item Name:  Cashmere scarf 30x168 cm
> Item Number: not sure
> Seller ID: none.



  It's fake.


----------



## jennyuk

Addy said:


> Looks good



Thanks Addy


----------



## TswiftFan

Please help, thanks in advance
Item Name: Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf
Item Number: 111266283627
Seller ID: flyon1127
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111266283627&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## lunako22

Hello, 

Can someone authenticate this trench? 
Item Name:Burberry LondonTrench Beige Coat size M
Seller ID:  zivilin (543 )
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...32?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2ecdf1fb04
I have never seen the label without a horse on a trench... AND the label says Polyester 100% fine.. but lining 100% nylon?

Item Name:BURBERRYS' Classic Khaki Trenchcoat Nova Check Belted & Flattering Coat S 
Seller ID:  themodo (33059)
Also if I don't bid for the above... this one below which I feel might be more real. What can I ask to get more accuracy?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/360846234828?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## KingJames

Item: Burberry Nova Check Bag


I purchased this privately from a lady here in Toronto and was hoping someone could identify it, year of manufacture and of course authenticity.


To me it looks like some of the Warrior bags or Beaton Bags.


TIA


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Could someone authenticate this Burberry Haymarket long wallet? 










This was the best I could do for the picture of the tag. The wallet was pretty stiff.


----------



## TswiftFan

TswiftFan said:


> sorry for asking again, just looking for a gift for my son
> 
> Item Name: Never used Black Burberry Scarf 100% Authentic and Cashmere Rare!!
> Item Number: 261380459947
> Seller ID: svetlanamoreno
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261380459947



bump.

I was able to get closer pics of the labels. Please let me know as I would like to purchase this as a gift before his birthday. Thanks in advance!


----------



## crazybagfan

I had bought this scarf from an eBay seller anniesuniqueaccessories. Appreciate you can authenticate it for me as I haven't paid yet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JR802021

Addy said:


> Serial number or tag anywhere?


Hi Addy. Could not find a serial # / ID inside the bag.  Thanks again!


----------



## MaryPoppins

Hi,

What do you think about this? It's from a closed Facebook group.

Thanks a lot!
MP


Item: Burberry cashmere scarf in camel


----------



## terite

MaryPoppins said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you think about this? It's from a closed Facebook group.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> MP
> 
> 
> Item: Burberry cashmere scarf in camel




Looks good.
T
(JUST MADE THE JUMP TO THE NEW FORUM!!)


----------



## terite

crazybagfan said:


> I had bought this scarf from an eBay seller anniesuniqueaccessories.
> 
> Please post the ebay link - see post 1 for format.
> t


----------



## terite

TswiftFan said:


> bump.
> 
> I was able to get closer pics of the labels. Please let me know as I would like to purchase this as a gift before his birthday. Thanks in advance!



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

radhikaa91 said:


> Could someone authenticate this Burberry Haymarket long wallet?
> 
> Let's see a clear photo of the zipper pull, the stamp and the snap.
> t


----------



## MaryPoppins

terite said:


> Looks good.
> T
> (JUST MADE THE JUMP TO THE NEW FORUM!!)


Thanks a lot! Will consider bidding


----------



## terite

KingJames said:


> Item: Burberry Nova Check Bag
> 
> 
> I purchased this privately from a lady here in Toronto and was hoping someone could identify it, year of manufacture and of course authenticity.
> 
> 
> To me it looks like some of the Warrior bags or Beaton Bags.
> 
> 
> TIA



Let's see the Made in tag, inside of the bag, the handle hardware.
t


----------



## terite

lunako22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this trench?
> Item Name:Burberry LondonTrench Beige Coat size M
> Seller ID:  zivilin (543 )
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...32?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2ecdf1fb04
> I have never seen the label without a horse on a trench... AND the label says Polyester 100% fine.. but lining 100% nylon?
> 
> Item Name:BURBERRYS' Classic Khaki Trenchcoat Nova Check Belted & Flattering Coat S
> Seller ID:  themodo (33059)
> Also if I don't bid for the above... this one below which I feel might be more real. What can I ask to get more accuracy?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/360846234828?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



1. Looks off/wrong
2. Vintage/genuine
t


----------



## terite

TswiftFan said:


> Please help, thanks in advance
> Item Name: Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf
> Item Number: 111266283627
> Seller ID: flyon1127
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111266283627&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



need to see content tag and front of paper tag and better/closer shot of the Burberry label.
t


----------



## terite

quangburberry said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please assist me to authenticate this Burberry jacket. Thank you in advance. Let me know if you need more information.
> 
> The content tag looks wrong to me.
> 
> T


----------



## terite

*If we have missed anyone - please let us know.
T
*


----------



## terite

MaryPoppins said:


> Thanks a lot! Will consider bidding



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

MaryPoppins said:


> Thanks a lot! Will consider bidding



You are welcome!
T


----------



## EvieSeb5671

terite said:


> radhikaa91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone authenticate this Burberry Haymarket long wallet?
> 
> Let's see a clear photo of the zipper pull, the stamp and the snap.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't quite sure what you meant by stamp and snap but here are a couple more pictures!
Click to expand...


----------



## TswiftFan

terite said:


> *If we have missed anyone - please let us know.
> T
> *




Hey T,

Please see post #59 and #69. Post #69 has the updated pics of tags for the scarf I am thinking about buying.

Thanks in advance for your efforts.


----------



## EvieSeb5671

terite said:


> radhikaa91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone authenticate this Burberry Haymarket long wallet?
> 
> Let's see a clear photo of the zipper pull, the stamp and the snap.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. Is it bad that the snap doesn't have the burberry logo on it?  I guess I'm gonna have to return it.
Click to expand...


----------



## crazybagfan

Pls authenticate it for me. I posted it by my iPad, hope the link works.  I already bought this item and paid for it. Just want to be sure it is authentic.                                        Item Name: NEW BURBERRY $350 BURGUNDY NOVA CHECK WOOL & SILK GAUZE SCARF SHAWL

Item Number: 301078421991

Seller ID: anniesuniqueaccessories

Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/30107842...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=301078421991&_rdc=1


----------



## terite

radhikaa91 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't quite sure what you meant by stamp and snap but here are a couple more pictures!
> 
> 
> Fake
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

TswiftFan said:


> Hey T,
> 
> Please see post #59 and #69. Post #69 has the updated pics of tags for the scarf I am thinking about buying.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your efforts.



59 looks good
t


----------



## terite

TswiftFan said:


> Hey T,
> 
> Please see post #59 and #69. Post #69 has the updated pics of tags for the scarf I am thinking about buying.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your efforts.



69 - good.
t


----------



## terite

radhikaa91 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. Is it bad that the snap doesn't have the burberry logo on it?  I guess I'm gonna have to return it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely return that.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

crazybagfan said:


> Pls authenticate it for me. I posted it by my iPad, hope the link works.  I already bought this item and paid for it. Just want to be sure it is authentic.                                        Item Name: NEW BURBERRY $350 BURGUNDY NOVA CHECK WOOL & SILK GAUZE SCARF SHAWL
> 
> Item Number: 301078421991
> 
> Seller ID: anniesuniqueaccessories
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/30107842...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=301078421991&_rdc=1




Need a better photo of the fabric label - you can send it when you receive the scarf.
t


----------



## crazybagfan

terite said:


> Need a better photo of the fabric label - you can send it when you receive the scarf.
> t



Thanks. I will post the photos when I receive it. But so far, it doesn't seem fake right?


----------



## EvieSeb5671

terite said:


> radhikaa91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely return that.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've already contacted the seller about returning it. This is my first and last time attempting to buy designer on ebay :/ gonna stick to authorized retailers from now on.
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

radhikaa91 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've already contacted the seller about returning it. This is my first and last time attempting to buy designer on ebay :/ gonna stick to authorized retailers from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most of us have learned the hard way to authenticate items BEFORE you pay. But I never gave up - lots of legit sellers and legit merchandise out there - just check here first.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

crazybagfan said:


> Thanks. I will post the photos when I receive it. But so far, it doesn't seem fake right?



so far it seems ok
t


----------



## BrumBrum74

Hi

Can someone authentica this jacket please?

Item Name: Burberry Designer Coat Age 12
Item Number:141158503344 
Seller ID: imranpatel16
Link: (please make sure link works after you post):



Some on the zips says Burberry and some doesn't have anything on them.


----------



## terite

BrumBrum74 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone authentica this jacket please?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Designer Coat Age 12
> Item Number:141158503344
> Seller ID: imranpatel16
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141158503344
> 
> Some on the zips says Burberry and some doesn't have anything on them.
> 
> Several/many years old - kids size 12 -
> genuine
> t


----------



## BrumBrum74

Thank you very much for the quick answer.


----------



## EvieSeb5671

terite said:


> radhikaa91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most of us have learned the hard way to authenticate items BEFORE you pay. But I never gave up - lots of legit sellers and legit merchandise out there - just check here first.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it seems that that might happen for me too. The seller isn't responding and I'm not sure how to prove that the wallet is fake if I open a dispute with ebay. I emailed burberry and they said they couldn't do anything to help me. Not even stating what the key features of an authentic version of the wallet are.
Click to expand...


----------



## violet8

Hello Terite!

I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look at #6; Addy has left it for you to check 

Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

BrumBrum74 said:


> Thank you very much for the quick answer.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

radhikaa91 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it seems that that might happen for me too. The seller isn't responding and I'm not sure how to prove that the wallet is fake if I open a dispute with ebay. I emailed burberry and they said they couldn't do anything to help me. Not even stating what the key features of an authentic version of the wallet are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to prove anything. Don't start a big fight with the seller.
> 
> Do this:
> 
> Go to resolve a problem with this item
> item not as described
> Open a dispute
> Escalate the dispute to a claim
> Do what paypal says to do
> Ship with tracking when paypal says to
> You will get a refund.(You will have to pay return shipping.)
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

violet8 said:


> Hello Terite!
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look at #6; Addy has left it for you to check
> 
> Thanks so much!



Legit Blue Label (Made in Japan) coat. 
t


----------



## EvieSeb5671

terite said:


> radhikaa91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to prove anything. Don't start a big fight with the seller.
> 
> Do this:
> 
> Go to resolve a problem with this item
> item not as described
> Open a dispute
> Escalate the dispute to a claim
> Do what paypal says to do
> Ship with tracking when paypal says to
> You will get a refund.(You will have to pay return shipping.)
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I do all of this through the ebay resolution center right? I opened a case and they said if the seller doesn't resolve it until Feb 6th then my purchase will be covered by buyer protection. Do I need to go through paypal for any of this?
Click to expand...


----------



## EvieSeb5671

terite said:


> radhikaa91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to prove anything. Don't start a big fight with the seller.
> 
> Do this:
> 
> Go to resolve a problem with this item
> item not as described
> Open a dispute
> Escalate the dispute to a claim
> Do what paypal says to do
> Ship with tracking when paypal says to
> You will get a refund.(You will have to pay return shipping.)
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!! I really wish I knew about this forum before I bought the wallet :/ this is getting to be such a hassle because I have my final set of exams to get out of medical school right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## hhzz0313

Hi can u please authenticate this Burberry crossbody.

Authentic BURBERRY Crossbody Messenger Nova Check on Kijiji http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=553910044


----------



## hhzz0313

Here are the pics


----------



## KingJames

terite said:


> Let's see the Made in tag, inside of the bag, the handle hardware.
> t







I hope these are clear enough. the interior patch is quite faded.


Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

hhzz0313 said:


> View attachment 2485448
> 
> 
> I need pics of the interior stamps, labels zipper pulls.
> t


----------



## terite

KingJames said:


> I hope these are clear enough. the interior patch is quite faded.
> 
> 
> Send a photo of that interior burberry stamp.
> t


----------



## KingJames

terite said:


> KingJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these are clear enough. the interior patch is quite faded.
> 
> 
> Send a photo of that interior burberry stamp.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Burberry patch is really hard to capture as the imprint is either faded or lightly stamped and the dark green doesn't help.  I have tried a few angles, I hope this is enough?
> 
> 
> I also took better pics of the strap hardware.
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

KingJames said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Burberry patch is really hard to capture as the imprint is either faded or lightly stamped and the dark green doesn't help.  I have tried a few angles, I hope this is enough?
> 
> 
> Your bag is genuine.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## KingJames

terite said:


> KingJames said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Burberry patch is really hard to capture as the imprint is either faded or lightly stamped and the dark green doesn't help.  I have tried a few angles, I hope this is enough?
> 
> 
> Your bag is genuine.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WooHoo!! Thank you so much you are a star!!
> 
> 
> Any idea if it is a warrior or Beaton, or when it was released?
> 
> 
> Thank you x infinity!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## violet8

terite said:


> Legit Blue Label (Made in Japan) coat.
> t




Thank you very much! Your help is always greatly appreciated!


----------



## terite

violet8 said:


> Thank you very much! Your help is always greatly appreciated!



You are welcome.
T


----------



## rurouniklaushin

Hello! First time Posting here! Please help me authenticate this bag. I bought it from a consignment store in Japan. I know Japan is quite strict when it comes to selling authentic brand goods, but I've heard that some fakes have already permeated the market. I just want to make sure that I got a good deal. And if someone can identify the model of the bag, it'd be much appreciated!





































It's the made in Italy tag that's making me doubt. I've read that there should be an identification number and it's usually behind the made in Italy tab but it's not there. ><

here's a link to the photobucket folder just in case pictures don't load: http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/rurouni_klaushin/library/purse%20authentication?sort=3&page=1


----------



## nillacobain

nillacobain said:


> Can you ladies tell me if this cropped baby top is authentic? Sorry for the crappy pics, I took them with my cell - let me know if you need more. TIA!





Addy said:


> Pics are too blurry, also need to see button markings



Hi Addy, sorry for the delay - here's better pics (with and w/out flash). It's labelled 9 months but it fits very small, do you know if this is normal with burberry baby clothes?
TIA!!!


----------



## BrumBrum74

terite said:


> BrumBrum74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can someone authentica this jacket please?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Designer Coat Age 12
> Item Number:141158503344
> Seller ID: imranpatel16
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post):
> 
> 
> 
> Some on the zips says Burberry and some doesn't have anything on them.
> 
> Several/many years old - kids size 12 -
> genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible to find out how many years old?
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

rurouniklaushin said:


> Hello! First time Posting here! Please help me authenticate this bag. I bought it from a consignment store in Japan. I know Japan is quite strict when it comes to selling authentic brand goods, but I've heard that some fakes have already permeated the market. I just want to make sure that I got a good deal. And if someone can identify the model of the bag, it'd be much appreciated!
> 
> This is a Burberry London Canvas Shopper
> It pre-dates the use of serial codes
> 
> It is several years old.
> t


----------



## terite

rurouniklaushin said:


> Hello! First time Posting here! Please help me authenticate this bag. I bought it from a consignment store in Japan. I know Japan is quite strict when it comes to selling authentic brand goods, but I've heard that some fakes have already permeated the market. I just want to make sure that I got a good deal. And if someone can identify the model of the bag, it'd be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Welcome to the Forum:
> 
> PS: there are many stories of people insisting the bag is genuine because it came from Japan - but there are fakes there too.


----------



## terite

nillacobain said:


> Hi Addy, sorry for the delay - here's better pics (with and w/out flash). It's labelled 9 months but it fits very small, do you know if this is normal with burberry baby clothes?
> TIA!!!



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

BrumBrum74 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Possible to find out how many years old?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not with us - we just authenticate -  but it is the older style/color of blue label. Pre dates the new Burberry Children.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## honeyjojo

Hello Everyone,.
Iam brand new to this, so please bear with me.
I have a Burberry (not sure if its a clutch or toiletries bag) and also not sure if its genuine. I have *hopefully* worked out how to attached pictures and am hoping someone might be able to tell me if its genuine or not. I`ve taken the pictures in artificial light so I have used the flash with some of them.
Thank you so much x


----------



## Karenitta

Hello
can you please authenticate this Burberry Muffler for me?

Name:Burberry cube check muffler
Article: 3817044
Bought from Bargain_cellars from eBay.
Thank u all


----------



## Dejan

Hi,

I need your help. 
I have bought this Burberry Trenchcoat and I am not sure if the coat is authentic or not. 
Please have a look and if possible help me.
It would be great to hear opinions.

Regards.

BTW: Is the 3760557 /61E the serial number?


----------



## terite

I have a Burberry (not sure if its a clutch or toiletries bag) and also not sure if its genuine. I have *hopefully* worked out how to attached pictures and am hoping someone might be able to tell me if its genuine or not. I`ve taken the pictures in artificial light so I have used the flash with some of them.
Thank you so much x[/QUOTE]


Genuine Nova check
2002
t


----------



## terite

Karenitta said:


> Hello
> can you please authenticate this Burberry Muffler for me?
> 
> Name:Burberry cube check muffler
> Article: 3817044
> Bought from Bargain_cellars from eBay.
> Thank u all
> 
> Looks good.
> t


----------



## Karenitta

terite said:


> Karenitta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> can you please authenticate this Burberry Muffler for me?
> 
> Name:Burberry cube check muffler
> Article: 3817044
> Bought from Bargain_cellars from eBay.
> Thank u all
> 
> Looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you terite! *
Click to expand...


----------



## honeyjojo

Wow thank you soo much, I got it off facebook for £30 and its been sat in my wardrobe as thought I bought a rep, but am soo pleased, thank you soo much T xx


----------



## Dejan

any opinions on the trenchcoat ?


----------



## terite

Dejan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need your help.
> I have bought this Burberry Trenchcoat and I am not sure if the coat is authentic or not.
> Please have a look and if possible help me.
> It would be great to hear opinions.
> 
> Regards.
> 
> BTW: Is the 3760557 /61E the serial number?


Real
t


----------



## gloomyassh

Hi! I'm new to this forum but I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this item?


Item Name: NEW BURBERRY $395 100% CASHMERE DARK CHARCOAL GREY NOVA CHECK SCARF MUFFLER

Item Number: 121256985699

Seller ID: anniesuniqueaccessories

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-BURB...t=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item1c3b7ac463&_uhb=1

I'm aware that post #88 asked the about another item from the same seller but I was wondering if the photos listed for this item would be more clear?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## nillacobain

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



Thank you!


----------



## rurouniklaushin

Thank you so much for all your help! Especially to Terite for identifying the model of my purse! 

I would like to ask for help again, if that's alright? I bought this Burberrys long wallet at a 2nd hand shop and I'd really appreciate it if someone can take a look at it.





































Not clear in the picture but zipper is YKK. Here's a link to the album just in case the photos don't load:

http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/rurouni_klaushin/library/long wallet authentication?sort=3&page=1

Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

Karenitta said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you terite! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome!
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

rurouniklaushin said:


> Thank you so much for all your help! Especially to Terite for identifying the model of my purse!
> 
> I would like to ask for help again, if that's alright? I bought this Burberrys long wallet at a 2nd hand shop and I'd really appreciate it if someone can take a look at it.
> 
> Not clear in the picture but zipper is YKK. Here's a link to the album just in case the photos don't load:
> 
> http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/rurouni_klaushin/library/long wallet authentication?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Vintage Burberrys wallet
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

honeyjojo said:


> Wow thank you soo much, I got it off facebook for £30 and its been sat in my wardrobe as thought I bought a rep, but am soo pleased, thank you soo much T xx



It is genuine - just a few years old - older style of nova check.
t


----------



## terite

gloomyassh said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum but I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this item?
> 
> 
> Item Name: NEW BURBERRY $395 100% CASHMERE DARK CHARCOAL GREY NOVA CHECK SCARF MUFFLER
> 
> Item Number: 121256985699
> 
> Seller ID: anniesuniqueaccessories
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-BURB...t=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item1c3b7ac463&_uhb=1
> 
> I'm aware that post #88 asked the about another item from the same seller but I was wondering if the photos listed for this item would be more clear?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!




Looks good.
t


----------



## gloomyassh

Wow thanks so much for your help Terite!  much appreciated!!


----------



## terite

gloomyassh said:


> Wow thanks so much for your help Terite!  much appreciated!!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## MissPersnickety

Hi, just wondering if someone can tell me if this is real? 
I hope not to waste your time! 

Thanks

http://s271.photobucket.com/user/Cambolina/library/Burberry%20Purse


----------



## terite

MissPersnickety said:


> Hi, just wondering if someone can tell me if this is real?
> I hope not to waste your time!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://s271.photobucket.com/user/Cambolina/library/Burberry Purse



That one is fake.
T


----------



## quangburberry

Hi. Please help me out to authenticate this wallet.
Item name: BURBERRY Men's Bi-fold Wallet
Item number: 271389251319
Seller: junsp14
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Me...abvUQrGZBJlAiUEv9XOkE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
I'm looking forward to your advice. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Welovechristina

Please authenticate this tote.  Thanks!

Burberry tote
seller: ibaker679
item #: 291068261838
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291068261838?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

more pictures: http://s1209.photobucket.com/user/welovechristina/library/burberry tote?sort=3&page=1


----------



## floflocat

Can you please help authenticating this bag?

Item Name: BURBERRY'S CROSSBODY PURSEBURBERRY'S CROSSBODY PURSE
Item Number: 281258946470
Seller ID: frenchfreak626
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281258946470&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thank you in advance


----------



## faycai

item name&#65306; burberry london trench coat
item number: 190892872210
seller: shopaholicgirl888
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190892872210?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

comments: just purchased this one ,but very confused why the labels contains both prosum and 
london. and this one is a little bit different with my other bbr coats. just wanna make sure it's authentic since costs me 475.
thank you so much


----------



## kostap

Can you please help authenticating this scarf?

Item Name: sciarpa burberry lana seta brown
Item Number: 141180494622
Seller ID: danielecarra66
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141180494622

Comments: Seller is claiming that this scarf was a birthday gift and he cannot provide price tags. He also sells another one in a different colour.

Thank you in advance


----------



## rurouniklaushin

terite said:


> Vintage Burberrys wallet
> Genuine
> t


Oh, wow! I'm so glad to hear that! Thank you, terite!~


----------



## terite

quangburberry said:


> Hi. Please help me out to authenticate this wallet.
> Item name: BURBERRY Men's Bi-fold Wallet
> Item number: 271389251319
> Seller: junsp14
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Me...abvUQrGZBJlAiUEv9XOkE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> I'm looking forward to your advice. Thank you in advance.



The stamp is not clear - ask for a photo of the lining and there should be a Made in tag sewn into the fold.

I don't like that ripped seam on the edge or the threads showing in the trim. 
t


----------



## terite

Welovechristina said:


> Please authenticate this tote.  Thanks!
> 
> Burberry tote
> seller: ibaker679
> item #: 291068261838
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291068261838?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> more pictures: http://s1209.photobucket.com/user/welovechristina/library/burberry tote?sort=3&page=1




Send a photo of the made in tag.
t


----------



## terite

floflocat said:


> Can you please help authenticating this bag?
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY'S CROSSBODY PURSEBURBERRY'S CROSSBODY PURSE
> Item Number: 281258946470
> Seller ID: frenchfreak626
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281258946470&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you in advance



Vintage saddle bag - genuine - interior might be in bad shape.
t


----------



## terite

faycai said:


> item name&#65306; burberry london trench coat
> item number: 190892872210
> seller: shopaholicgirl888
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190892872210?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> comments: just purchased this one ,but very confused why the labels contains both prosum and
> london. and this one is a little bit different with my other bbr coats. just wanna make sure it's authentic since costs me 475.
> thank you so much


The coat looks good - where do you see the prorsum labels?
t


----------



## terite

rurouniklaushin said:


> Oh, wow! I'm so glad to hear that! Thank you, terite!~



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

kostap said:


> Can you please help authenticating this scarf?
> 
> Item Name: sciarpa burberry lana seta brown
> Item Number: 141180494622
> Seller ID: danielecarra66
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141180494622
> 
> Comments: Seller is claiming that this scarf was a birthday gift and he cannot provide price tags. He also sells another one in a different colour.
> 
> Thank you in advance



Fake - the box is genuine, he is trying to make the fake scarf look more legit.
Please report that.
t


----------



## floflocat

terite said:


> Vintage saddle bag - genuine - interior might be in bad shape.
> t


Thank you so much, Terite!


----------



## straw

Item Name (if you know it):

Photos:













MADE IN ITALY


----------



## straw




----------



## straw




----------



## terite

floflocat said:


> Thank you so much, Terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Need a better shot of the Made in tag and serial number.

A general photo of your bag in natural lighting or something different because the color looks odd but it might be the lighting or the camera.
t


----------



## straw

behind MADE IN ITALY tag ITHOLLEA27CAMT

guess need to get better camera. taken that pics using my phone ... some with or without flash

zipper there have small work ykk?
handle gold ring without any burberry word/logo?
4 gold feets also without burberry word/logo?


----------



## terite

straw said:


> behind MADE IN ITALY tag ITHOLLEA27CAMT
> 
> guess need to get better camera. taken that pics using my phone ... some with or without flash
> 
> zipper there have small work ykk?
> handle gold ring without any burberry word/logo?
> 4 gold feets also without burberry word/logo?



Picture quality was fine for the most part, but you did not send a serial number photo and the Made in tag was blurry and not straight on.
t


----------



## Welovechristina

terite said:


> Send a photo of the made in tag.
> t



Hope this is ok.


----------



## terite

Welovechristina said:


> Hope this is ok.




That is right. Genuine.
t


----------



## faycai

terite said:


> The coat looks good - where do you see the prorsum labels?
> t


 the material is different from my other trench coats.
and the price label i haven't seen before.
the bottons are different from my other bbr trench coats
since it is prosum, it should not have london on its label.
the coat is very off for me. it doesn't have design at all, cant believe authentic 
trench coat like this retails for 1495.....


----------



## terite

faycai said:


> the material is different from my other trench coats.
> and the price label i haven't seen before.
> the bottons are different from my other bbr trench coats
> since it is prosum, it should not have london on its label.
> the coat is very off for me. it doesn't have design at all, cant believe authentic
> trench coat like this retails for 1495.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send photos of the buttons, and the price label.
> 
> Why do you think it is a Prorsum coat? It has a Burberry London label.
> t


----------



## terite

faycai said:


> the material is different from my other trench coats.
> and the price label i haven't seen before.
> the bottons are different from my other bbr trench coats
> since it is prosum, it should not have london on its label.
> the coat is very off for me. it doesn't have design at all, cant believe authentic
> trench coat like this retails for 1495.....




Your photos took a while to load - now I can see them.
They all look good.

It is a Burberry London trench coat - genuine.
t


----------



## straw

terite said:


> Picture quality was fine for the most part, but you did not send a serial number photo and the Made in tag was blurry and not straight on.
> t


 
Terite, thank you for replied. 

Is it normal 4 gold ring near handle & also 4 gold feets without burberry word/logo?


----------



## kostap

terite thank you so much for your help. Really appreciate it


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies, I've been having bad luck with shoes lately. Can you take a look at these boots for me? Thank you!

Name: no idea sorry 
Link: n/a private sale
Pictures:













Sorry! I tried to get clear shots of the Burberry on the buckles but without flag you couldn't really see it and with flash it glared out part of it. Hope these pics are good enough. Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

straw said:


> Terite, thank you for replied.
> 
> Is it normal 4 gold ring near handle & also 4 gold feets without burberry word/logo?



Yes - in this case.
t


----------



## terite

kostap said:


> terite thank you so much for your help. Really appreciate it



YOu are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi ladies, I've been having bad luck with shoes lately. Can you take a look at these boots for me? Thank you!
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## quangburberry

quangburberry said:


> Hi. Please help me out to authenticate this wallet.
> Item name: BURBERRY Men's Bi-fold Wallet
> Item number: 271389251319
> Seller: junsp14
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Me...abvUQrGZBJlAiUEv9XOkE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> I'm looking forward to your advice. Thank you in advance.


Hi. I just added photos upon your request. Please look through and help me. Thank you so much.


----------



## CallMeSteph

terite said:


> CallMeSteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I've been having bad luck with shoes lately. Can you take a look at these boots for me? Thank you!
> 
> Genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## rurouniklaushin

Hi! Can someone please check if this is an authentic Burberry bag? The materials look ok but I'm kinda concerned with the pattern and how it should line up. Thank you so much in advance!










































More pictures in this album: 

http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/rurouni_klaushin/library/burberry travelling bag


----------



## TswiftFan

Thank you T for authenticating the previous scarf. It ended up being too short, so I am back in the hunt. What do you think about this one?

Item Name: Brand New With Tags Burberry Icon Scarf 100% Cashmere In Camel Check Item Number: 271375382369
Seller ID: shzw5040
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271375382369&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## floflocat

terite said:


> Vintage saddle bag - genuine - interior might be in bad shape.
> t



Hi Terite,

I happened to come across a very similar Burberry vintage crossbody that looks like they are the same style but the check placement and small details (like the flap closure) are different.

Here is my original post:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281258946470?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Here is a similar bag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Vintage-Burberry-Haymarket-Check-Small-English-Crossbody-Satchel-Bag-/111259852325?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19e79a9e25&nma=true&si=b5SniRULeHAPhZFJzjalaE2DNDE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I need you expertise... do you think both are authentic?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## loubprincess

Can someone please tell me if this is a real or fake. Bought from goodwill today


----------



## terite

quangburberry said:


> Hi. I just added photos upon your request. Please look through and help me. Thank you so much.
> 
> This looks good.
> t


----------



## terite

CallMeSteph said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> T
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

rurouniklaushin said:


> Hi! Can someone please check if this is an authentic Burberry bag? The materials look ok but I'm kinda concerned with the pattern and how it should line up. Thank you so much in advance
> 
> More pictures in this album:
> 
> http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/rurouni_klaushin/library/burberry travelling bag[/QUOTE
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## terite

TswiftFan said:


> Thank you T for authenticating the previous scarf. It ended up being too short, so I am back in the hunt. What do you think about this one?
> 
> Item Name: Brand New With Tags Burberry Icon Scarf 100% Cashmere In Camel Check Item Number: 271375382369
> Seller ID: shzw5040
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271375382369&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Need closer photos of the tags.
t


----------



## terite

floflocat said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> I happened to come across a very similar Burberry vintage crossbody that looks like they are the same style but the check placement and small details (like the flap closure) are different.
> 
> Here is my original post:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281258946470?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Both authentic.
> 
> Details change from year to year, season to season.
> t


----------



## terite

loubprincess said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is a real or fake. Bought from goodwill today
> 
> The tag looks like it came from the inside pocket of a coat, and it is a vintage tag.
> 
> The wool does look like burberry wool.
> Did someone make a scarf from the lining of an old Burberry coat? Maybe.
> t


----------



## loubprincess

Thanks Terite. T thought it looked really strange. Paid $3 for it so I figured it can be a win or loose


----------



## terite

loubprincess said:


> Thanks Terite. T thought it looked really strange. Paid $3 for it so I figured it can be a win or loose



I'm all for recycling.
t


----------



## floflocat

terite said:


> floflocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite,
> 
> I happened to come across a very similar Burberry vintage crossbody that looks like they are the same style but the check placement and small details (like the flap closure) are different.
> 
> Here is my original post:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281258946470?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Both authentic.
> 
> Details change from year to year, season to season.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again, Terite! You are the best &#128522;&#128515;
Click to expand...


----------



## TswiftFan

Thanks for the prompt reply T! I've waiting for close ups if I ever get them lol. In the mean time I found on that has close up of the tags. let me know what you think

Item Name: Burberry Scarf - Classic Check - Cashmere - Authentic + Brand New - MSRP $395.00
Item Number: 231151053708
Seller ID: augustgoods
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231151053708?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

TswiftFan said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply T! I've waiting for close ups if I ever get them lol. In the mean time I found on that has close up of the tags. let me know what you think
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf - Classic Check - Cashmere - Authentic + Brand New - MSRP $395.00
> Item Number: 231151053708
> Seller ID: augustgoods
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231151053708?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Stay away from that - more than one scarf in the photos - you would probably get the fake one. Notice the inside of the label on the different photos, the thickness of the scarf in the two pics.
t


----------



## terite

floflocat said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again, Terite! You are the best &#128522;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Cattyyellow

Hi, I was wondering if you could help me with this one?

Item name: Vintage Burberry Noa check scarf

Item number : 321316486773

Seller ID: highendthrift


Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Burberry-Nova-check-100-Cashmere-scarf-Made-in-England-/321316486773?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item4acff47e75

Thank you in advance


----------



## Dkbag lover

Item Name:Authentic Burberry Cashmere shawl at $150
Item Number:-
Seller ID: Lin
Link: http://singapore.gumtree.sg/c-Stuff...erry-Cashmere-shawl-at-150-W0QQAdIdZ556158756

Hi! Im hoping this is the real thing. I can't tell fake or real. Some scarves has "BURBERRY", some Burberrys. Are both real?


----------



## terite

Cattyyellow said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could help me with this one?
> 
> Item name: Vintage Burberry Noa check scarf
> 
> Item number : 321316486773
> 
> Seller ID: highendthrift
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vintage-Burb...86773?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item4acff47e75
> 
> Thank you in advance




I don't like the look of that one - 
t


----------



## terite

Dkbag lover said:


> Item Name:Authentic Burberry Cashmere shawl at $150
> Item Number:-
> Seller ID: Lin
> Link: http://singapore.gumtree.sg/c-Stuff...erry-Cashmere-shawl-at-150-W0QQAdIdZ556158756
> 
> Hi! Im hoping this is the real thing. I can't tell fake or real. Some scarves has "BURBERRY", some Burberrys. Are both real?




That one is fake.

Burberry is the name now, and 15 years ago or so, it used to be Burberrys. They changed their name/dropped the s.
T


----------



## TwiNnie

Burberry check scarf 

Now I have more photos!



























Thanks a lot!


----------



## terite

TwiNnie said:


> Burberry check scarf
> 
> Now I have more photos!
> Thanks a lot! [/QUOTE
> 
> Send a photo of the sewn on tags - close up.
> The link no longer works
> Send a photo showing the entire scarf
> t


----------



## TwiNnie

terite said:


> Send a photo of the sewn on tags - close up.
> The link no longer works
> Send a photo showing the entire scarf
> t



The auction is closed, old photos are no longer available.


----------



## Cattyyellow

Thank you! I thought it looked off as well. 


terite said:


> I don't like the look of that one -
> t


----------



## MissPersnickety

terite said:


> that one is fake.
> T


thank you


----------



## MissPersnickety

Can you let me know your thoughts on this bag please? 

Thanks

http://s271.photobucket.com/user/Cambolina/library/Burberry%20bag%20gold%20chain


----------



## terite

TwiNnie said:


> The auction is closed, old photos are no longer available.



*Need closer photos - bump to Addy - I can't tell.
t*


----------



## terite

Cattyyellow said:


> Thank you! I thought it looked off as well.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

MissPersnickety said:


> thank you



You are welcome.
t


----------



## TswiftFan

Hey T! I just won this one, but haven't paid yet. He had a buy it now for $360 but no one bid. Let me know what you think. Thanks in advance as always!

Item Name:Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf
Item Number:261390245604
Seller ID:avcollections 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Gi...2zi8g5qLJ9UBOopgzvEWo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

TswiftFan said:


> Hey T! I just won this one, but haven't paid yet. He had a buy it now for $360 but no one bid. Let me know what you think. Thanks in advance as always!
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf
> Item Number:261390245604
> Seller ID:avcollections
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Gi...2zi8g5qLJ9UBOopgzvEWo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




There are at least two - I think THREE different scarves in the four photos!!! How do you know which one you will get???

Gee.
t


----------



## Dkbag lover

terite said:


> That one is fake.
> 
> Burberry is the name now, and 15 years ago or so, it used to be Burberrys. They changed their name/dropped the s.
> T



Serious?? WOw. How do you know its fake? Just wanna get some knowledge on burberry scarf. Need to get one afterall.


----------



## crazybagfan

terite said:


> so far it seems ok
> t



Hi, I just received my shawl. Attached here the fabric label. Appreciate you can double check again. Thank in advance.


----------



## Cattyyellow

I was wondering if you could take  a look at this one? I've emailed the seller for more pics (of harware and the label) in case you need them. I'm just waiting to hear back.

Item Name: Burberry medium check canvas purse
Item Number: 261392407833
Seller ID: tlc-girl
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261392407833

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dkbag lover

terite said:


> That one is fake.
> 
> Burberry is the name now, and 15 years ago or so, it used to be Burberrys. They changed their name/dropped the s.
> T



I requested more pics from the seller to be sure. He seemed so certain its genuine although its a gift according to him. In fact he owns a few and wants to sell. Can advise me whats wrong? Thanks.


----------



## terite

crazybagfan said:


> Hi, I just received my shawl. Attached here the fabric label. Appreciate you can double check again. Thank in advance.
> Looks good.
> t


----------



## terite

Cattyyellow said:


> I was wondering if you could take  a look at this one? I've emailed the seller for more pics (of harware and the label) in case you need them. I'm just waiting to hear back.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry medium check canvas purse
> Item Number: 261392407833
> Seller ID: tlc-girl
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261392407833
> 
> Thanks in advance



Need close photos of the tags and labels
t


----------



## terite

Dkbag lover said:


> I requested more pics from the seller to be sure. He seemed so certain its genuine although its a gift according to him. In fact he owns a few and wants to sell. Can advise me whats wrong? Thanks.



Fake, fake fake.

The kindof fake I could spot 100 meters away.

It is a scam.
t


----------



## crazybagfan

terite said:


> crazybagfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I just received my shawl. Attached here the fabric label. Appreciate you can double check again. Thank in advance.
> Looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! I can now enjoy my new shawl with no worry!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

crazybagfan said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! I can now enjoy my new shawl with no worry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## coco09

Item name: burberry down jacket
Item 271395650205
Seller jonesjechmech

Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/271395650205?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## terite

coco09 said:


> Item name: burberry down jacket
> Item 271395650205
> Seller jonesjechmech
> 
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/271395650205?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Need clear/close photos of the labels and tags, buttons/snaps.
t


----------



## Carolinadoc

Item; burberry giant check cashmere scarf
#: 331117606924
Seller: corenyc2012

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Scarf-100-Cashmere-Made-In-Scotland-From-Nordstrom-Nova-Check-/331117606924?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=rtZeT5ukexOlALW5tIFdywWqzJQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Dkbag lover

terite said:


> Fake, fake fake.
> 
> The kindof fake I could spot 100 meters away.
> 
> It is a scam.
> t



A BIG Thank YOu. Few days later, I would have bought it from him.


----------



## quangburberry

Item name: Brand new Burberry Brit black small slim fit shirt
Item number: 181319676430
Seller: jester_court
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-new...pt=UK_Men_s_Formal_Shirts&hash=item2a377eb20e

Could you please authenticate this shirt please? From my knowledge I haven't seen any silk label like the one on this listing but the seller insists it is authentic.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

quangburberry said:


> Item name: Brand new Burberry Brit black small slim fit shirt
> Item number: 181319676430
> Seller: jester_court
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-new...pt=UK_Men_s_Formal_Shirts&hash=item2a377eb20e
> 
> Could you please authenticate this shirt please? From my knowledge I haven't seen any silk label like the one on this listing but the seller insists it is authentic.
> Thank you in advance.



The tags are too far/too small to say - need clearer closer photos.  First glance looks good.
t


----------



## Carolinadoc

Carolinadoc said:


> Item; burberry giant check cashmere scarf
> #: 331117606924
> Seller: corenyc2012
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Scarf-100-Cashmere-Made-In-Scotland-From-Nordstrom-Nova-Check-/331117606924?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=rtZeT5ukexOlALW5tIFdywWqzJQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 

just wondering if you had enough information on the scarf i posted about earlier...i actually have it in my possession, so if you need more pics please just let me know! thanks so much!


----------



## ldenmark

Can someone confirm if this is fake? It looked/felt fine until I saw the "sample" tag on the inside. Red flag. I don't know the style number or anything about it. I'll still wear it regardless since it is a cute puff-sleeve polo and was given to me, but naturally, I'm curious  Thanks!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Please authenticate. I already purchased from ebay (before I found this forum).


----------



## Awakened

Hi. I just needed some advice on this Burberry scarf is authentic. Thank you in advance for your expertise.

Item Name: Burberry Scarf Nova Check 100% cashmere
Item Number: 141183661083
Seller ID: bellastashboutique 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141183661083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

The item has already ended, so you may need to click on see original listing to see the photographs, including the tag. 

Thank you again.


----------



## marie2014

Please authenticate this Burberry bag
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lrbelle

I feel a little ridiculous since this has been so long, but back in probably 2002 (before I think my mom or I realized that eBay sellers might not have the best intentions : ) I found a Burberry bag on eBay that I wanted for Christmas.  Couple of years later, I realized it was likely fake considering we bought it for only 400 or so dollars.  I found it while cleaning out my closet and before I give it away, thought I'd just check in with people who might confirm that it is indeed not a real bag.  Pictures attached.


----------



## Addy

lrbelle said:


> I feel a little ridiculous since this has been so long, but back in probably 2002 (before I think my mom or I realized that eBay sellers might not have the best intentions : ) I found a Burberry bag on eBay that I wanted for Christmas.  Couple of years later, I realized it was likely fake considering we bought it for only 400 or so dollars.  I found it while cleaning out my closet and before I give it away, thought I'd just check in with people who might confirm that it is indeed not a real bag.  Pictures attached.



Looks good


----------



## Addy

marie2014 said:


> Please authenticate this Burberry bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495589
> View attachment 2495590
> View attachment 2495591
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



See post 1 for required pics and format


----------



## Addy

Awakened said:


> Hi. I just needed some advice on this Burberry scarf is authentic. Thank you in advance for your expertise.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf Nova Check 100% cashmere
> Item Number: 141183661083
> Seller ID: bellastashboutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141183661083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> The item has already ended, so you may need to click on see original listing to see the photographs, including the tag.
> 
> Thank you again.



Need closer clearer pic of sewn tag


----------



## Addy

Buckeyemommy said:


> Please authenticate. I already purchased from ebay (before I found this forum).
> 
> View attachment 2495313
> View attachment 2495314
> View attachment 2495315
> View attachment 2495316
> View attachment 2495317



Looks good

Next time, use the proper format as per post 1


----------



## Addy

ldenmark said:


> Can someone confirm if this is fake? It looked/felt fine until I saw the "sample" tag on the inside. Red flag. I don't know the style number or anything about it. I'll still wear it regardless since it is a cute puff-sleeve polo and was given to me, but naturally, I'm curious  Thanks!



Looks good


----------



## Addy

Carolinadoc said:


> Item; burberry giant check cashmere scarf
> #: 331117606924
> Seller: corenyc2012
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Scarf-100-Cashmere-Made-In-Scotland-From-Nordstrom-Nova-Check-/331117606924?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=rtZeT5ukexOlALW5tIFdywWqzJQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks good


----------



## Addy

TwiNnie said:


> The auction is closed, old photos are no longer available.



I don't like the looks of this


----------



## Addy

JR802021 said:


> Thanks for your reply, Addy.  Please see additional Burberry pictures



Looks good


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Thank you!


----------



## Awakened

Addy said:


> Need closer clearer pic of sewn tag



Thank you Addy, 

Here is a closer pic of the tag. Hopefully I've used the quote function correctly.


----------



## marie2014

Hi Addy, please help me check this bag if it's authentic or not. No made in Italy sign and date code. Thank you


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Item: Burberry Penrose Nova Check wallet

Seller: alicja

I'm questioning its authenticity.


http://******/1aL5mrh 


Thank you!


----------



## TswiftFan

Hey Addy and T this is my last try before I just got to NM and buy one lol let me know what you guys think

Item Name: NWT Burberry Cashmere Check Scarf Camel $395
Item Number: 151220447744
Seller ID: best_vender
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151220447744?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## micmi

Hi Addy,

It's appreciate that if you could authenticate the below item.

Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Small Canterbury Tote

Thank you!


----------



## micmi

Hi Addy,

Please authenticate the below item as well.

Item Name: Burberry Leather House Check Crossbody Bag

Thank you!


----------



## terite

micmi said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> Please authenticate the below item as well.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Leather House Check Crossbody Bag
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

micmi said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> It's appreciate that if you could authenticate the below item.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Small Canterbury Tote
> 
> Thank you!



Can you please send clearer/closer photos of those tags?
Thanks
t


----------



## terite

TswiftFan said:


> Hey Addy and T this is my last try before I just got to NM and buy one lol let me know what you guys think
> 
> Item Name: NWT Burberry Cashmere Check Scarf Camel $395
> Item Number: 151220447744
> Seller ID: best_vender
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151220447744?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


genuine
t


----------



## terite

radhikaa91 said:


> Item: Burberry Penrose Nova Check wallet
> 
> Seller: alicja
> 
> I'm questioning its authenticity.
> 
> 
> http://******/1aL5mrh
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Need closeup of snaps and serial number and tags
t


----------



## terite

Awakened said:


> Thank you Addy,
> 
> Here is a closer pic of the tag. Hopefully I've used the quote function correctly.



We want to see that - but in focus - try again - use the macro feature on your camera
t


----------



## terite

marie2014 said:


> Hi Addy, please help me check this bag if it's authentic or not. No made in Italy sign and date code. Thank you
> 
> This looks all wrong to me.
> t


----------



## monidda

Hello, I would really appreciate it if someone could tell me something about this necklace, anyone know the name of it? Many thanks I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Majamulberry

Hi 
Please help with this one

Item: burberry London trench
Seller :trmorris1019
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...ail-1245-00-/141189548231?hash=item20df8d88c7
Itemnr: 141189548231

Thanks


----------



## MissPersnickety

MissPersnickety said:


> Can you let me know your thoughts on this bag please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://s271.photobucket.com/user/Cambolina/library/Burberry%20bag%20gold%20chain


Hi can someone help with this bag? I can do more pics if you need it?

Thanks


----------



## TwiNnie

TwiNnie said:


> Item Name: Burberry check scarf



I try again!  I hope that the photos are okay!


----------



## victorialee13

Hi again  
Still on the hunt for a trench - could you kindly authenticate this trench coat please and thank you!!!

Item name: Burberry Prorsum Kensington Trench Coat RRP $2200. 100% Authentic UK 10, US 8
Item #: 291074801525
Seller: thorne8562
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291074801525

I believe it is incorrectly listed as Prorsum Label - it looks like it is from the London line. But other than that is it authentic?
Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## micmi

terite said:


> Can you please send clearer/closer photos of those tags?
> Thanks
> t


Hi Terite,

Attach herewith the closer look of the tags for Burberry Haymarket Small Canterbury Tote.

Please authenticate the Burberry Leather House Check Crossbody Bag as well.

Thank you!


----------



## micmi

Hi terite,

May I know what's the number stated behind the MADE IN ITALY tag? Is it the serial number? So what if a Burberry Haymarket Small Canterbury Tote (Military Red) without this number, is it a counterfeit?

Thank you!


----------



## terite

micmi said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> May I know what's the number stated behind the MADE IN ITALY tag? Is it the serial number? So what if a Burberry Haymarket Small Canterbury Tote (Military Red) without this number, is it a counterfeit?
> 
> Thank you!



Each year or so the rules about stamps/codes etc. seems to change. Some have serial numbers - some do not. 

The best thing to do is to send in photos of your bag.
t


----------



## terite

micmi said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Attach herewith the closer look of the tags for Burberry Haymarket Small Canterbury Tote.
> 
> Please authenticate the Burberry Leather House Check Crossbody Bag as well.
> 
> Thank you!



The top one looks good.

For the second one - send a clear shot of the metal badge on the front - and tags in the pocket and paper tags.
t


----------



## terite

victorialee13 said:


> Hi again
> Still on the hunt for a trench - could you kindly authenticate this trench coat please and thank you!!!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Prorsum Kensington Trench Coat RRP $2200. 100% Authentic UK 10, US 8
> Item #: 291074801525
> Seller: thorne8562
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291074801525
> 
> I believe it is incorrectly listed as Prorsum Label - it looks like it is from the London line. But other than that is it authentic?
> Many thanks in advance!!!



Get a closer photo of the neck label, paper tags and content tag
t
And you are right, it is not prorsum.
t


----------



## terite

TwiNnie said:


> I try again!  I hope that the photos are okay!



Need a better shot of the fabric label.
t


----------



## terite

MissPersnickety said:


> Hi can someone help with this bag? I can do more pics if you need it?
> 
> Thanks



Genuine
t


----------



## Cattyyellow

Hi again! 

Could you please ave a look at these shoes?

Item Name: Burberry Alderman Haymarket check flip flop
Item Number: 221359208928
Seller ID: janscharm
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221359208928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thank you ladies so much for what you do!


----------



## phiphi

Hi! Thanks for your help authenticating this scarf 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
from a consignment shop.


----------



## Carolinadoc

Addy said:


> Looks good



Thanks so much!!


----------



## MissPersnickety

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Ah Terite you rock! x


----------



## sashura

My best friend bought this bag. I´m very sure, that it´s a fake. What did you mean? I know - the photos are not very good. 

Item Name: Burberry bag
Item Number: 171236823353
Seller ID: tantepeggy33
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Han...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thank you very much for your check :-*


----------



## TwiNnie

terite said:


> Need a better shot of the fabric label.
> t


----------



## victorialee13

terite said:


> Get a closer photo of the neck label, paper tags and content tag
> t
> And you are right, it is not prorsum.
> t


Hi Terite,
Thanks for your reply. Here are some more photos from the seller.
Thanks again!!!


----------



## bily_tran

Hi  
Could you kindly authenticate this trench coat please and thank you!!!
Many thanks in advance!!!

Item name: Burberry Military Winter Coat (size UK 6) fits 8-10
Item #: 141178367544
Seller: petrovabb
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item20dee2ee38


----------



## terite

Cattyyellow said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Could you please ave a look at these shoes?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Alderman Haymarket check flip flop
> Item Number: 221359208928
> Seller ID: janscharm
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221359208928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thank you ladies so much for what you do!



Genuine.
t


----------



## terite

phiphi said:


> Hi! Thanks for your help authenticating this scarf
> *Bump to Addy
> t*


----------



## terite

Carolinadoc said:


> Thanks so much!!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

MissPersnickety said:


> Ah Terite you rock! x



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Cattyyellow

Thank you so much 



terite said:


> Genuine.
> t


----------



## terite

sashura said:


> My best friend bought this bag. I´m very sure, that it´s a fake. What did you mean? I know - the photos are not very good.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry bag
> Item Number: 171236823353
> Seller ID: tantepeggy33
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Han...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your check :-*



Need closer/clearer photos of all tags and labels and the serial number.
t


----------



## terite

*Cold enough for you Addy?
T
*


----------



## terite

TwiNnie said:


>


*Bump to Addy
t*


----------



## terite

victorialee13 said:


> Hi Terite,
> Thanks for your reply. Here are some more photos from the seller.
> Thanks again!!!



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

bily_tran said:


> Hi
> Could you kindly authenticate this trench coat please and thank you!!!
> Many thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Military Winter Coat (size UK 6) fits 8-10
> Item #: 141178367544
> Seller: petrovabb
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item20dee2ee38



Genuine.
t


----------



## terite

Cattyyellow said:


> Thank you so much




You are welcome!
t


----------



## victorialee13

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## agentdna

Please help authenticate this item.  Much appreciated! =)
 Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Tote Bag
 Item Number: 181319856145
Seller ID: brandiecloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181319856145?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I'm a bit concerned that there's no equestrian knight engraving on the hardware, especially the bottom feet that I've seen from pics of other bags online.  Here are additional pics that I took myself:


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello Experts,

Please help with the following....The auction ended but in the event the seller re-lists, I would like to bid on it, if genuine.  Many many thanks in advance!

Name:  Burberry Trench Coat
Item:  251443978007
Seller:  1oemor
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Burberry-Single-Breasted-Trench-Raincoat-Size-6-women-/251443978007?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=gIFLc4V2mhocFBP%252BPhrwOuT6yz4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Additional pics sent to me by seller:


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Please help with the following....The auction ended but in the event the seller re-lists, I would like to bid on it, if genuine.  Many many thanks in advance!
> 
> Name:  Burberry Trench Coat
> Item:  251443978007
> Seller:  1oemor
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Burbe...mhocFBP%2BPhrwOuT6yz4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Additional pics sent to me by seller:
> 
> Looks good.
> t


----------



## scarlette1969

Thank you so much, T, for the lightning fast response!!!!!


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Thank you so much, T, for the lightning fast response!!!!!
> You are welcome.
> t


----------



## Bryank

Hi, this is not really for authentification, it's more a question if the material is worn/washed out out or if it's a used look:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...79?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item48615a7f3f

Item Name: BURBERRY PRORSUM Trench Coat Navy Blue 52 42 Large L Jacket Military
Item Number : 310870966079
Seller Name : luxeloveshop


Thanks!


----------



## Avamom

Burberry London Japan Classical Coat
Seller: joyce_ocean2511
261384446939
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261384446939?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance!  I hope there are enough photos in the description. Let me know if there is any red flag, thanks.


----------



## terite

Avamom said:


> Burberry London Japan Classical Coat
> Seller: joyce_ocean2511
> 261384446939
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261384446939?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!  I hope there are enough photos in the description. Let me know if there is any red flag, thanks.



I don't do fur.
t


----------



## terite

Bryank said:


> Hi, this is not really for authentification, it's more a question if the material is worn/washed out out or if it's a used look:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...79?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item48615a7f3f
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY PRORSUM Trench Coat Navy Blue 52 42 Large L Jacket Military
> Item Number : 310870966079
> Seller Name : luxeloveshop
> 
> 
> Thanks!



There are so many types of trench coats. The fabric looks great to me.
t


----------



## Avamom

terite said:


> I don't do fur.
> t



?....okay......is the coat part authentic?  Thanks.


----------



## banbanshen

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Shoulder Bag
Link (if available): None, found it at a garage sale.
Photos:


----------



## terite

banbanshen said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Shoulder Bag
> Link (if available): None, found it at a garage sale.
> Photos:



That does make me feel like going to some thrift stores!

Genuine. I think we called it inverse check? I am not certain. About yr 2000.
t


----------



## Joozymup

Hello, would you be kind enough to help me authenticate this Burberry Nova Check bag please. It has the YKK on the zipper, the Burberry writing seems to check out although I'm concerned the side pattern doesn't match up with the rest of the bag (see pic 4)  
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ]what are your thoughts please! thanks so much in advance   apparently the bag was bought in Bicester outlet mall  x


----------



## phiphi

phiphi said:


> Hi! Thanks for your help authenticating this scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500536
> View attachment 2500537
> View attachment 2500538
> View attachment 2500539
> View attachment 2500540
> View attachment 2500541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a consignment shop.



hi ladies! just bumping this one - please let me know if you need more pictures. thank you so much for everything you do! xo


----------



## terite

phiphi said:


> hi ladies! just bumping this one - please let me know if you need more pictures. thank you so much for everything you do! xo



*bump to Addy
*


----------



## terite

Joozymup said:


> Hello, would you be kind enough to help me authenticate this Burberry Nova Check bag please. It has the YKK on the zipper, the Burberry writing seems to check out although I'm concerned the side pattern doesn't match up with the rest of the bag (see pic 4)
> 
> Seams can't match up everywhere - these are lovely though.
> 
> Genuine.
> T
> (love this bag - hard to get your hand in it though - but I love that too)


----------



## Joozymup

terite said:


> Joozymup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, would you be kind enough to help me authenticate this Burberry Nova Check bag please. It has the YKK on the zipper, the Burberry writing seems to check out although I'm concerned the side pattern doesn't match up with the rest of the bag (see pic 4)
> 
> Seams can't match up everywhere - these are lovely though.
> 
> Genuine.
> T
> (love this bag - hard to get your hand in it though - but I love that too)
> 
> 
> 
> That's brilliant, thanks so much  really appreciate your speedy response too. Hope you have a great day, you've certainly made mine xx
Click to expand...


----------



## tinkerbellx

Hello ladies, bought a burberry scarf, wondering if anyone would be so kind as to help authenticate it for me? 

Contrary to the pictures in the listing, the scarf I received had the square price tag attached to the Burberry laundry care instructions tag instead of the Burberry tag near the tassles of the scarf. The laundry care instructions tag also feels somewhat tacky. I'm not sure if it's because it's new. Is that normal? Getting worried =\

Item Name: New Burberry $395 100% Cashmere Dark Charcoal Grey Nova Check Scarf Muffler
                                               Item Number: 121260876199
Seller ID: anniesuniqueaccessories
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BURBERR...H7sQdatOG1zGaxOooo5AY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

Joozymup said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's brilliant, thanks so much  really appreciate your speedy response too. Hope you have a great day, you've certainly made mine xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## banbanshen

terite said:


> That does make me feel like going to some thrift stores!
> 
> Genuine. I think we called it inverse check? I am not certain. About yr 2000.
> t


Awesome. The seller had this and another patent leather bag but the handle will need a little fixing on that one. Thank you for your help.


----------



## lizzy90

Hi 
I have received a Burberry Scarf as a gift and it is this one (100% cashmere) and Camel Check 
http://ca.burberry.com/check-cashmere-scarf-p37432271 

i have compared it with my friend's authentic one, its exactly the same but hers has labelled made in Scottland but mine is Made in England. 

Does all burberry 100% cashmere scarf are made in Scottland?? if its made in england, does it indicate that is it fake?


----------



## terite

lizzy90 said:


> Hi
> I have received a Burberry Scarf as a gift and it is this one (100% cashmere) and Camel Check
> http://ca.burberry.com/check-cashmere-scarf-p37432271
> 
> i have compared it with my friend's authentic one, its exactly the same but hers has labelled made in Scottland but mine is Made in England.
> 
> Does all burberry 100% cashmere scarf are made in Scottland?? if its made in england, does it indicate that is it fake?



Burberry is made in many places all over the world. Send in a photo of the scarf that you received, - and NO - just because it says England does not mean it is fake.
Depends on year/model/vintage etc.

Send photos.
t


----------



## terite

banbanshen said:


> Awesome. The seller had this and another patent leather bag but the handle will need a little fixing on that one. Thank you for your help.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## lizzy90

terite said:


> Burberry is made in many places all over the world. Send in a photo of the scarf that you received, - and NO - just because it says England does not mean it is fake.
> Depends on year/model/vintage etc.
> 
> Send photos.
> t



This is the scarf i got,please help me thank you'!!


----------



## terite

lizzy90 said:


> This is the scarf i got,please help me thank you'!!



Please send photos of the paper tag, front and inside.
Thanks
t


----------



## lizzy90

terite said:


> Please send photos of the paper tag, front and inside.
> Thanks
> t


Here is it. Thankyou!


----------



## Avamom

Burberry Heritage Grain Vintage Medium Orchard bag
seller: agrassinyc
item#:  251442602487
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251442602487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Seller allow return if not as described or unauthentic.  Seller is really nice.  The bag is so pretty. I have good feeling about it.  If it is authentic, I am thinking about getting a small size in different color too!! I hope this is authentic and please check for me. I took my own pictures too.  One area that I am little worry. It is the ID tag.  The second "B" in Burberry is little different than the first B.  The second stroke when you write a B did not pass the vertical first stroke. If you know what I mean?  Let me know if I got all the pictures. Thank you very much for your time and expertise.


----------



## Avamom

more pictures.....


----------



## Addy

phiphi said:


> Hi! Thanks for your help authenticating this scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500536
> View attachment 2500537
> View attachment 2500538
> View attachment 2500539
> View attachment 2500540
> View attachment 2500541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a consignment shop.



Looks good


----------



## Addy

TwiNnie said:


>



I don't like the looks of these


----------



## Addy

Avamom said:


> Burberry Heritage Grain Vintage Medium Orchard bag
> seller: agrassinyc
> item#:  251442602487
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251442602487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> 
> Seller allow return if not as described or unauthentic.  Seller is really nice.  The bag is so pretty. I have good feeling about it.  If it is authentic, I am thinking about getting a small size in different color too!! I hope this is authentic and please check for me. I took my own pictures too.  One area that I am little worry. It is the ID tag.  The second "B" in Burberry is little different than the first B.  The second stroke when you write a B did not pass the vertical first stroke. If you know what I mean?  Let me know if I got all the pictures. Thank you very much for your time and expertise.



Please post a pic of the lining

Any other tags?


----------



## phiphi

Addy said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much Addy!! xo


----------



## Avamom

Addy said:


> Please post a pic of the lining
> 
> Any other tags?





Thank you for taking a look for me.
There are 2 metal Burberry tags outside. One on top of bag and one on the ID tag.
There are 2 leather Burberry tags inside the bag in same purple aster color. One only says Burberry and sew down on all 4 sides. The other one says "made in Italy" and has date code/product code on the back side of it. They are all provided in the pictures in the previous post.  I looked everywhere and I don't see any other tag. Should there be more?


Here is more pictures for the lining and inside of the bag. One zip pocket and 2 open pocket. This style is currently on Burberry website (not purple aster anymore). here is the link http://us.burberry.com/the-medium-orchard-in-signature-grain-leather-p38993371


----------



## Karenitta

Addy said:


> I don't like the looks of these




I bought a smoked trench check scarf at Burberry store it has the same tags. From these tags It's real IMO.


----------



## terite

Avamom said:


> Thank you for taking a look for me.
> There are 2 metal Burberry tags outside. One on top of bag and one on the ID tag.
> There are 2 leather Burberry tags inside the bag in same purple aster color. One only says Burberry and sew down on all 4 sides. The other one says "made in Italy" and has date code/product code on the back side of it. They are all provided in the pictures in the previous post.  I looked everywhere and I don't see any other tag. Should there be more?
> 
> 
> Here is more pictures for the lining and inside of the bag. One zip pocket and 2 open pocket. This style is currently on Burberry website (not purple aster anymore). here is the link http://us.burberry.com/the-medium-orchard-in-signature-grain-leather-p38993371



This looks good.
t


----------



## Avamom

terite said:


> This looks good.
> t



Wow!  Thank you so much! I really like the bag, but I was afraid to like it before I know it is authentic. This is awesome. Now, I can enjoy my new bag. Yay and big thanks with big hug.


----------



## Addy

Karenitta said:


> I bought a smoked trench check scarf at Burberry store it has the same tags. From these tags It's real IMO.



Would love it if you posted pics in this thread for reference 

http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/burberry-scarf-reference-guide-226700.html


----------



## Karenitta

Addy said:


> Would love it if you posted pics in this thread for reference
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/burberry-scarf-reference-guide-226700.html




Hey Addy! I posted my scarf pics for reference now. )

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26240031


----------



## retardomom

Please authenticate this Burberry:

Burberry Nova Check Tote
Item #:  281261806930
Seller: bowerz71


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=281261806930&view=all&tid=0


----------



## terite

retardomom said:


> Please authenticate this Burberry:
> 
> Burberry Nova Check Tote
> Item #:  281261806930
> Seller: bowerz71
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=281261806930&view=all&tid=0



Looks good
t


----------



## blakmaj1k

This is a simple black rain jacket I found in my closet the other day. It has a hood and one of those internal zip pockets that you can stuff the jacket into its own pocket. Not sure what line this came from.


----------



## terite

blakmaj1k said:


> View attachment 2512247
> View attachment 2512248
> View attachment 2512249
> View attachment 2512250
> 
> 
> This is a simple black rain jacket I found in my closet the other day. It has a hood and one of those internal zip pockets that you can stuff the jacket into its own pocket. Not sure what line this came from.



Probably Burberry Sport about five years ago or so.
t
genuine


----------



## blakmaj1k

terite said:


> Probably Burberry Sport about five years ago or so.
> t
> genuine




Yeah I thought so too but got confused since the current sport line actually says sport on it. Thanks!


----------



## tindescribablew

Hi everyone! Grateful for this site.

My mother sent me a scarf my big brother got me as a belated graduation gift. I can't wear cashmere or any other animal fiber (sensory processing issues), so I asked if he had a gift receipt. He did not, so I listed it on eBay in good faith and after a little sniffing around. A very kind and patient user asked me about the care tags, which did not appear to be on my scarf. I no longer have the box, so I don't know if they were trimmed or had fallen off. In order to allow a buyer to purchase in confidence, as well as assuage my conscience (I don't want to be a dishonest seller), I would like to have this scarf authenticated. I don't want a missing tag for a brand new scarf to be an alarming discrepancy, and I'm not going to make money off anyone for a fake.

So...

Item name: Authentic Burberry Scarf Camel Check Nwt New Made In England 100% Cashmere 
Item number: 221377831718
Seller ID: theindescribablewow (me)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm?itemId=221377831718

Thanks, guys.

-tiw


----------



## terite

blakmaj1k said:


> Yeah I thought so too but got confused since the current sport line actually says sport on it. Thanks!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

tindescribablew said:


> Hi everyone! Grateful for this site.
> 
> My mother sent me a scarf my big brother got me as a belated graduation gift. I can't wear cashmere or any other animal fiber (sensory processing issues), so I asked if he had a gift receipt. He did not, so I listed it on eBay in good faith and after a little sniffing around. A very kind and patient user asked me about the care tags, which did not appear to be on my scarf. I no longer have the box, so I don't know if they were trimmed or had fallen off. In order to allow a buyer to purchase in confidence, as well as assuage my conscience (I don't want to be a dishonest seller), I would like to have this scarf authenticated. I don't want a missing tag for a brand new scarf to be an alarming discrepancy, and I'm not going to make money off anyone for a fake.
> 
> So...
> 
> Item name: Authentic Burberry Scarf Camel Check Nwt New Made In England 100% Cashmere
> Item number: 221377831718
> Seller ID: theindescribablewow (me)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm?itemId=221377831718
> 
> Some scarves pre-date care tags.
> 
> This scarf is fake  - what you can do is - end your auction early.
> t


----------



## tindescribablew

:/ Are you certain? What indicates that?


----------



## terite

tindescribablew said:


> :/ Are you certain? What indicates that?



I am certain. It is an easy call.
t


----------



## BB1212

Hi,

Please authenticate these Burberrys for me.

1. 
Item: Burberry Nylon Shopper
Seller: private
Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/b...RY/Burberry brown nylon shopper?sort=9&page=1

2.
Item: Burberrys Raincoat
Seller: private
Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/bb12121212/library/BURBERRY/Burberrys raincoat?sort=9&page=1


TIA!


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate these Burberrys for me.
> 
> 1.
> Item: Burberry Nylon Shopper
> Seller: private
> Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/b...RY/Burberry brown nylon shopper?sort=9&page=1
> 
> 2.
> Item: Burberrys Raincoat
> Seller: private
> Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/bb12121212/library/BURBERRY/Burberrys raincoat?sort=9&page=1
> 
> 
> TIA!



1. Genuine
2. Let's see a photo of a button and of the coat lying open


----------



## BB1212

terite said:


> 1. Genuine
> 2. Let's see a photo of a button and of the coat lying open



1. Thank you! 
2. I uploaded the photos.


----------



## Laduree

Hi, please help authenticate this Burberry Nova Check Camel Scarf. Many thanks.
To be honest, I bought mine Burberry Nova Check Camel Scarf (100% cashmere) in London Burberry factory outlet in 2002 when I was studying abroad there. (Mine is with navy blue label and is shown made in England)

I love this one so much and after more than ten years, it still looks in excellent condition. No fade in color, no split in fringe. However, stupid me lost it just two weeks ago. I was so devastated. I searched on the road I had passed for so many times and I rushed to the Burberry store in my country but the shop sales told me this pattern has been discontinued for two or three years. I really want to find my one back so I then started to look around website as I no longer live in UK anymore. I then saw numerous Burberry scarfs on lots of websites such as Tradesy, snobswap, and ebay. As I am not familiar with the updated white label (made exclusively in Scotland). I still focus on navy blue one while looking for my cashmere check scarf.
Here I finally found two in ebay. However, I noticed their labels are not the same and I am not sure the second one's color is tan or camel.

Could you please help authenticate these two scarves?Mine looks almost 100% like them. Thank you very much. I can't wait to reunion with my Burberry scarf!!! 

Item Name:Used Burberry London Scarf Shawl 100% Cashmere Made in England
Item Number:360866232616
Seller ID:englands-pride
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Burberry-London-Scarf-Shawl-100-Cashmere-Made-in-England-/360866232616?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item54054db928

Item Name:Authentic Burberry 100% Cashmere Scarf in Classic Check Brown
Item Number: 271399383431
Seller ID:mssface
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberry-100-Cashmere-Scarf-in-Classic-Check-Brown-/271399383431?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item3f30a9f187


----------



## terite

Laduree said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this Burberry Nova Check Camel Scarf. Many thanks.
> To be honest, I bought mine Burberry Nova Check Camel Scarf (100% cashmere) in London Burberry factory outlet in 2002 when I was studying abroad there. (Mine is with navy blue label and is shown made in England)
> 
> Both genuine, but the one with the blue BURBERRY label will be more like the one you lost. (The first one.)
> 
> t


----------



## Lolapagola

I got a vague answer when I tried to authenticate this here earlier, and I'm not sure how to get a clear answer about this bag since Caroldiva does not do Burberry Blue Label bags, and My Poupette's web page is all weirded out.

So I'll try here again, providing more pictures this time. The plan was to resell this item, but I won't do that until I'm 100 % sure about it's authenticity. I bought it from brandolls on ebay, and the're insisting it's authentic, saying it should be no problem for me to authenticate it with my Poupette.


Item Name: Burberry Blue Label handbag BH1005 (I think it's blue label)

Picture link: http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/GryLuke/library/Burberry%20handbag?sort=3&page=1


----------



## terite

Lolapagola said:


> I got a vague answer when I tried to authenticate this here earlier, and I'm not sure how to get a clear answer about this bag since Caroldiva does not do Burberry Blue Label bags, and My Poupette's web page is all weirded out.
> 
> So I'll try here again, providing more pictures this time. The plan was to resell this item, but I won't do that until I'm 100 % sure about it's authenticity. I bought it from brandolls on ebay, and the're insisting it's authentic, saying it should be no problem for me to authenticate it with my Poupette.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Blue Label handbag BH1005 (I think it's blue label)
> 
> Picture link: http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/GryLuke/library/Burberry handbag?sort=3&page=1



I remember your post:

What can I say for sure?

It is definitely NOT a Burberry Blue Label bag or more accurately - NOT a replica of a blue label bag. 

I would return it to brandalls.

You could try again at the authentication sites that you mentioned - now that you know it is not (attempting to look like) Blue Label.

My original comment was: "This looks wrong to me - what does Addy say?"
That means that I don't recognize this bag as Burberry.
t


----------



## whyzrgrl

Can you please authenticate the following scarf for me:
Item number: 380817404424
Item name: Burberry's mint 100% Lambswool gray nova check plaid authentic scarf 11.5 x 58
Seller: rolexno100























I have the scarf and could provide more pictures if needed.  Your review is much appreciated!


----------



## terite

whyzrgrl said:


> Can you please authenticate the following scarf for me:
> Item number: 380817404424
> Item name: Burberry's mint 100% Lambswool gray nova check plaid authentic scarf 11.5 x 58
> 
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## whyzrgrl

terite said:


> whyzrgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please authenticate the following scarf for me:
> Item number: 380817404424
> Item name: Burberry's mint 100% Lambswool gray nova check plaid authentic scarf 11.5 x 58
> 
> 
> Genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the very quick response!  Now I feel much better about this purchase  !
Click to expand...


----------



## Addy

Lolapagola said:


> I got a vague answer when I tried to authenticate this here earlier, and I'm not sure how to get a clear answer about this bag since Caroldiva does not do Burberry Blue Label bags, and My Poupette's web page is all weirded out.
> 
> So I'll try here again, providing more pictures this time. The plan was to resell this item, but I won't do that until I'm 100 % sure about it's authenticity. I bought it from brandolls on ebay, and the're insisting it's authentic, saying it should be no problem for me to authenticate it with my Poupette.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Blue Label handbag BH1005 (I think it's blue label)
> 
> Picture link: http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/GryLuke/library/Burberry%20handbag?sort=3&page=1



Any MADE IN or serial number, materials tags inside?


----------



## OhMyGosh1

Please authenticate this for me. I think it's fake, am not sure.


Item Name: BURBERRY House Check Blaze Satchel
 Item Number: 251455076271
 Seller ID: michellelee207
 Link: (please make sure link works after you post) : http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-HO...271?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8be3f7af


Thanks.


----------



## Laduree

terite said:


> Laduree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, please help authenticate this Burberry Nova Check Camel Scarf. Many thanks.
> To be honest, I bought mine Burberry Nova Check Camel Scarf (100% cashmere) in London Burberry factory outlet in 2002 when I was studying abroad there. (Mine is with navy blue label and is shown made in England)
> 
> Both genuine, but the one with the blue BURBERRY label will be more like the one you lost. (The first one.)
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. Your response really boosted my confidence in purchasing.
> Now I am waiting it to be post to me soon. Will have a reunion party with my long lost love when it arrives.
Click to expand...


----------



## Addy

OhMyGosh1 said:


> Please authenticate this for me. I think it's fake, am not sure.
> 
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY House Check Blaze Satchel
> Item Number: 251455076271
> Seller ID: michellelee207
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) : http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-HO...271?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8be3f7af
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Looks wrong to me


----------



## OhMyGosh1

Addy said:


> Looks wrong to me


Thanks a bunch, Addy.


----------



## terite

Laduree said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. Your response really boosted my confidence in purchasing.
> Now I am waiting it to be post to me soon. Will have a reunion party with my long lost love when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## kiwiaz

Please help me authenticate this burberry bag, thanks in advance:
Item Name:BURBERRY BRIDLE LEATHER MEDIUM GRAFTON WILLENMORE HOBO
Item Number: N/A
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERR...240?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dd4f0e20


----------



## Lolapagola

Addy said:


> Any MADE IN or serial number, materials tags inside?


No, I can't find any..


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> Please help me authenticate this burberry bag, thanks in advance:
> Item Name:BURBERRY BRIDLE LEATHER MEDIUM GRAFTON WILLENMORE HOBO
> Item Number: N/A
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERR...240?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27dd4f0e20



Send a straight on photo of the front and back of the Made in tag.
t


----------



## lilricegirl

Please authenticate this for me. Thank you!

Item Name: NEW Burberry London Harbourne Trench Coat size Small S 4 nwt womens
Item Number: 121279426123
Seller ID: fourleafchloe
Link: (please make sure link works after you post): http://www.ebay.com/itm/121279426123?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## terite

lilricegirl said:


> Please authenticate this for me. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: NEW Burberry London Harbourne Trench Coat size Small S 4 nwt womens
> Item Number: 121279426123
> Seller ID: fourleafchloe
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post): http://www.ebay.com/itm/121279426123?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Genuine
t


----------



## lilricegirl

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you.


----------



## terite

lilricegirl said:


> Thank you.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## kiwiaz

terite said:


> Send a straight on photo of the front and back of the Made in tag.
> t


Hi, here I attached the photo of the made in tag, thanks for helping.
Item Name:BURBERRY BRIDLE LEATHER MEDIUM GRAFTON WILLENMORE HOBO
Item Number: 171216670240
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY...item27dd4f0e20


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> Hi, here I attached the photo of the made in tag, thanks for helping.
> Item Name:BURBERRY BRIDLE LEATHER MEDIUM GRAFTON WILLENMORE HOBO
> Item Number: 171216670240
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY...item27dd4f0e20


This looks good.
t


----------



## Cattyyellow

Hi can you please tell me if this is authentic?
Thank you 


Item Name: Burberry Chocolate Anabel wristlet
 Item Number: 141200294549
 Seller ID: mindyourtone
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141200294549?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello Experts!!!!  Please help with the following:

Name:  Burberry Jacket
Item:  261407892665
Seller:  Roger7639
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Bur...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item3cdd1fe4b9

Thanks so much in advance!!!!!


----------



## Lolapagola

Addy said:


> Any MADE IN or serial number, materials tags inside?


Thanks for all your help so far, I've sent it on to Caroldiva for authentication


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hello Experts!!!!  Please help with the following:
> 
> Name:  Burberry Jacket
> Item:  261407892665
> Seller:  Roger7639
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Bur...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item3cdd1fe4b9
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!!!!



Yes, genuine, this is a THOMAS BURBERRY coat - totally different line. 
t


----------



## terite

Lolapagola said:


> Thanks for all your help so far, I've sent it on to Caroldiva for authentication



Let us know what Caroldiva says
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> Yes, genuine, this is a THOMAS BURBERRY coat - totally different line.
> t



Thank you so much, T!!!!


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Thank you so much, T!!!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## BB1212

Hi,

Please authenticate these Burberrys for me.

1. 
Item: Burberry Wool Skirt
Seller: private
Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/bb12121212/library/BURBERRY/Burberry wool skirt?sort=9&page=1

2. (#332 - I uploaded the asked photos.)
Item: Burberrys Raincoat
Seller: private
Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/bb...?sort=9&page=1

TIA!


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate these Burberrys for me.
> 
> 1.
> Item: Burberry Wool Skirt
> Seller: private
> Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/bb12121212/library/BURBERRY/Burberry wool skirt?sort=9&page=1
> 
> 2. (#332 - I uploaded the asked photos.)
> Item: Burberrys Raincoat
> Seller: private
> Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/bb...?sort=9&page=1
> 
> TIA!




1. Vintage girls size 14 skirt - genuine
2. Vintage (like 60/70's) coat - genuine
t


----------



## BB1212

terite said:


> 1. Vintage girls size 14 skirt - genuine
> 2. Vintage (like 60/70's) coat - genuine
> t


Thank you so much for your help!
 :worthy:


----------



## Taya786

Hi I'm new here I am interested in this bag and would like to know if it's authentic?Everything seems fine but I'm worried that it says made in Italy and the serial number is pmaw0601?Shouldnt it start with IT also I have seen few other bags with the same serial number.Also the sellers has 100% feedback but when I click on mypuopette there name is not listed?Please help me authenticate this bag...Thanks

Item Name: AUTHENTIC BURBERRY PRORSUM MARGARET NOVA CHECK SHOULDER BAG
Item Number:171234390780
Seller ID:authenticvintagedesigners1854

Link: http://myworld.ebay.com/authenticvintagedesigners1854?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> :worthy:


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Taya786 said:


> Hi I'm new here I am interested in this bag and would like to know if it's authentic?Everything seems fine but I'm worried that it says made in Italy and the serial number is pmaw0601?Shouldnt it start with IT also I have seen few other bags with the same serial number.Also the sellers has 100% feedback but when I click on mypuopette there name is not listed?Please help me authenticate this bag...Thanks
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC BURBERRY PRORSUM MARGARET NOVA CHECK SHOULDER BAG
> Item Number:171234390780
> Seller ID:authenticvintagedesigners1854
> 
> Link: http://myworld.ebay.com/authenticvintagedesigners1854?_trksid=p2047675.l2559



This link does not take me to an item.
t


----------



## Taya786

I'm sorry here is the link


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item27de5d72fc


----------



## Taya786

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item27de5d72fc


----------



## anhlondontt11

Can you please help authenticate this bag, thanks
Item Name: Burberry Bag
Item Number: 251463450503
Seller ID: mizzibabe11
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251463450503?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649


----------



## anhlondontt11

Can you please help authenticate this bag, thanks
Item Name: Burberry Bag
Item Number: 251463450503
Seller ID: mizzibabe11
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2514634505...84.m1427.l2649

i added a photo


----------



## laleonessa

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Prorsum Knotted Leggings from 2010
Link (if available):
Photos: It's really the receipt in the photo attached I'm trying to figure out is authentic or not. If the receipt isn't, then the leggings definitely aren't! 

(The serial number on the leggings match the one on the tag, btw, not sure if you can see it or not. Happy to post more photos if need be.)


----------



## terite

Taya786 said:


> I'm sorry here is the link
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item27de5d72fc



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

anhlondontt11 said:


> Can you please help authenticate this bag, thanks
> Item Name: Burberry Bag
> Item Number: 251463450503
> Seller ID: mizzibabe11
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251463450503?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649



Looks fake. More photos needed to tell for sure.
t


----------



## terite

anhlondontt11 said:


> Can you please help authenticate this bag, thanks
> Item Name: Burberry Bag
> Item Number: 251463450503
> Seller ID: mizzibabe11
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2514634505...84.m1427.l2649
> 
> i added a photo



Link does not work, but interior looks fake.
t


----------



## terite

laleonessa said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Prorsum Knotted Leggings from 2010
> Link (if available):
> Photos: It's really the receipt in the photo attached I'm trying to figure out is authentic or not. If the receipt isn't, then the leggings definitely aren't!
> 
> (The serial number on the leggings match the one on the tag, btw, not sure if you can see it or not. Happy to post more photos if need be.)



We are all about the items - not the receipts. I could be a legit Burberry receipt.
t


----------



## Taya786

Tks so much for your reply. I just had 1 other question the serial number if the bag is made in italy should start with IT but how come this one has pmaw0601?Also I have seen this serial number on a few bags what does this mean?But you say it is authentic?Thanks again  you are very helpful.


----------



## terite

Taya786 said:


> Tks so much for your reply. I just had 1 other question the serial number if the bag is made in italy should start with IT but how come this one has pmaw0601?Also I have seen this serial number on a few bags what does this mean?But you say it is authentic?Thanks again  you are very helpful.




I think it should start with IT

Send better photos of the Made in Stamp, serial number, interior lining of the bag, the knight on the front.
t


----------



## laleonessa

terite said:


> We are all about the items - not the receipts. I could be a legit Burberry receipt.
> t




Ok, photos attached


----------



## jennifer651

Can you please authenticate this cute bag for me, I just love it!  Thanks so much, I really appreciate your time & effort.

Black trimmed Burberry house/bridle check satchel
Seller: jenkinjl
Item: 321333574521
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Trimm...521?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad0f93b79


----------



## Taya786

I'm sorry I'm very new to all this attach file thing.I don't have the purse yet but I already purchased it.So all I can do is give these pictures.I hope it is authentic otherwise I will be out of alot of moneyI hope you can give me a more clear answer with these pictures.I don't have pictures to the knight or the zipper pull


----------



## terite

laleonessa said:


> Ok, photos attached



Send a photo of the content tag, a better photo of the black label at the waist.
t


----------



## terite

Taya786 said:


> I'm sorry I'm very new to all this attach file thing.I don't have the purse yet but I already purchased it.So all I can do is give these pictures.I hope it is authentic otherwise I will be out of alot of moneyI hope you can give me a more clear answer with these pictures.I don't have pictures to the knight or the zipper pull



*Let's get Addy to give a second opinion.
t*


----------



## Taya786

How?I can't really do anything I'm new so can you ask Addy to give the bag a look the pictures I posted and ebay link?I'm just feeling nervous about the serial saying pmaw0601 and I have seen few bags with the same number.Also the serial number should start with IT because it's made in italy?


----------



## laleonessa

terite said:


> Send a photo of the content tag, a better photo of the black label at the waist.
> t



Done!


----------



## terite

laleonessa said:


> Done!



Genuine.
t


----------



## terite

Taya786 said:


> How?I can't really do anything I'm new so can you ask Addy to give the bag a look the pictures I posted and ebay link?I'm just feeling nervous about the serial saying pmaw0601 and I have seen few bags with the same number.Also the serial number should start with IT because it's made in italy?



*Addy will check in and then give her opinion. 
t*


----------



## laleonessa

terite said:


> Genuine.
> t



Thank you


----------



## Taya786

Okay thank you I will wait


----------



## Addy

Taya786 said:


> I'm sorry I'm very new to all this attach file thing.I don't have the purse yet but I already purchased it.So all I can do is give these pictures.I hope it is authentic otherwise I will be out of alot of moneyI hope you can give me a more clear answer with these pictures.I don't have pictures to the knight or the zipper pull



No red flags


----------



## anhlondontt11

terite said:


> Looks fake. More photos needed to tell for sure.
> t


thank you very much!


----------



## ismybagreal

Hi everyone.
I bought a Burberry coat a few months ago.
I authenticated it in this thread and one of the authenticators said it was authentic. 
But today I noticed something weird:
There is a typo on the tag inside the coat:
It says "DRY CEAN" instead of "DRY CLEAN"






Other pics of the coat:













I've been wearing it since November and the quality seems to be really good but now i'm confused lol.


----------



## jennifer651

I think I got skipped:  thanks so much--
Can you please authenticate this cute bag for me, I just love it! Thanks so much, I really appreciate your time & effort.

Black trimmed Burberry house/bridle check satchel
Seller: jenkinjl
Item: 321333574521
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Trimme...item4ad0f93b79


----------



## aimeehill1974

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this burberry trench? The tag looks a little different to me. Thank you so much! 

Item name: Auth. BURBERRY PRORSUM single breasted trench coat jacket EUC 42 / 6
Item #: 310883977693
Seller: 1 stop fashions hop
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=310883977693


----------



## aimeehill1974

I'm sorry my phone added spaces in the seller name. Here we go again. Please authenticate for me. Thank you again and greatly appreciated. 


Item name: Auth. BURBERRY PRORSUM single breasted trench coat jacket EUC 42 / 6

Item #: 310883977693

Seller: 1stopfashionshop 

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=310883977693


----------



## Addy

ismybagreal said:


> Hi everyone.
> I bought a Burberry coat a few months ago.
> I authenticated it in this thread and one of the authenticators said it was authentic.
> But today I noticed something weird:
> There is a typo on the tag inside the coat:
> It says "DRY CEAN" instead of "DRY CLEAN"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other pics of the coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing it since November and the quality seems to be really good but now i'm confused lol.



Please post pics of size tag, buttons, zips


----------



## Addy

jennifer651 said:


> I think I got skipped:  thanks so much--
> Can you please authenticate this cute bag for me, I just love it! Thanks so much, I really appreciate your time & effort.
> 
> Black trimmed Burberry house/bridle check satchel
> Seller: jenkinjl
> Item: 321333574521
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Trimme...item4ad0f93b79



Ensure link works next time
http://www.ebay.com/itm/32133357452...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=321333574521&_rdc=1

Need clearer pic of interior Burberry tag, missing some required pics as per post 1


----------



## Addy

aimeehill1974 said:


> I'm sorry my phone added spaces in the seller name. Here we go again. Please authenticate for me. Thank you again and greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Item name: Auth. BURBERRY PRORSUM single breasted trench coat jacket EUC 42 / 6
> 
> Item #: 310883977693
> 
> Seller: 1stopfashionshop
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=310883977693



Need pic of size tag


----------



## aimeehill1974

The seller was nice enough to send this pic of the size tag. I think it's a good sign.  hope I attached it right. 

Thank you so much for your help!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ismybagreal

Addy said:


> Please post pics of size tag, buttons, zips



Hi! I couldn't get a good picture of the buttons, my camera sucks  but "Burberry" is written on the buttons with different fonts, not the regular Burberry font
also there are no zips, it's a duffle coat

the coat's serial number is UKPANOUT7STR if that helps anything

size tag:


----------



## miaoheart

Could you please authenticate this Burberry bag?

- Name: Burberry Small Orchard in Haymarket Check Bag? 

- The links to the pics as below: 
http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/m...1393197677873_zps1a7b666a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/m...1393197689858_zps4c1e1a3d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/m...1393197667648_zps84257b78.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/m...1393197685929_zpscc6ac5c0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6
http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/m...1393197698559_zps4629074d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/m...1393197693576_zpsb24383f1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

Thanks a lot!


----------



## miaoheart

Hello, Could you please authenticate the following bags? Thanks so much!

 									- Name: Medium Sartorial Leather Bowling Bag;
- Pics as below:


----------



## miaoheart

Hello, Could you please authenticate the following bag? Thanks so much!

- Name: Sartorial Bowling Bag
- Pics: as below.


----------



## aimeehill1974

Addy said:


> Need pic of size tag




I'm sorry I don't think my response attached to the post. Thanks!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lolapagola

Lolapagola said:


> I got a vague answer when I tried to authenticate this here earlier, and I'm not sure how to get a clear answer about this bag since Caroldiva does not do Burberry Blue Label bags, and My Poupette's web page is all weirded out.
> 
> So I'll try here again, providing more pictures this time. The plan was to resell this item, but I won't do that until I'm 100 % sure about it's authenticity. I bought it from brandolls on ebay, and the're insisting it's authentic, saying it should be no problem for me to authenticate it with my Poupette.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Blue Label handbag BH1005 (I think it's blue label)
> 
> Picture link: http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/GryLuke/library/Burberry%20handbag?sort=3&page=1


I just got an answer back from Caroldiva, and she deemed it authentic


----------



## jennifer651

Addy said:


> Ensure link works next time
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32133357452...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=321333574521&_rdc=1
> 
> Need clearer pic of interior Burberry tag, missing some required pics as per post 1


Originally Posted by jennifer651  
I think I got skipped: thanks so much--
Can you please authenticate this cute bag for me, I just love it! Thanks so much, I really appreciate your time & effort.

Black trimmed Burberry house/bridle check satchel
Seller: jenkinjl
Item: 321333574521
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Trimme...item4ad0f93b79
Ensure link works next time
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321333574521...521&_rdc=1

Need clearer pic of interior Burberry tag, missing some required pics as per post 1

Please look at the photobucket link the seller provided:
http://photobucket.com/albums/x454/jennifer651/Burberry house check black


----------



## dieseldbglove

Hello

Could you please authenticate this tote?

Item name:$495 Authentic BURBERRY Vinyl Coated Canvas Nova Check 'Confetti Heart' Tote #6
Item number:351007402540
Sellerid:good-buy-girls
Link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/351007402540?nav=SEARCH

Thank you!


----------



## Flogbunk

Hello,

I am not really sure where I should put this request for authentication.  It is for a hat.

Please see:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/37540457@N04/sets/72157641778065405/

Please let me know the thread I should move it to, if needed.

Thank you.


----------



## minkie154

Hi please help to authenticate for me please. thank you very much 

Item name:NWT BURBERRY HAYMARKET CANTERBURY SMALL TOTE PURSE BAG $895 MILITARY RED
Item number:-
Seller: Reebonz

Pictures as attached


----------



## danaan

As I have my doubts about this backpack being the real thing, I'd appreciate any feedback whether it is or isn't fake - thanks so much in advance!

Name: Burberry London Backpack:
Serial No. CNQINCHOQIN
Made in China

Photos: http://s938.photobucket.com/user/danaan3/library/Burberry

P.S.: There are no engravings on the hardware, so no pics of that!


----------



## Welovechristina

Kindly authenticate.  Thanks in advance!

Regent Tote
Seller: mdgtracer
Item #: 271415998564
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271415998564?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Wreks

Hi, 
I purchased a haymarket check mens wallet of ebay.
Someone had already purchased from this seller and this thread had given it the all clear but after a few weeks of using mine the inside leather seemed to have rubbed off, is this normal?

Seller: Xiaolongpao
ItemID: 321281384211

The person has also relisted the item with the same pictures: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...21762073?pt=Wallet&hash=item4ad044fd19&_uhb=1

attached are the rubbed leather:

(just further information, I put my wallet in the backpocket so I do sit on it if that's helpful)
Sorry if I have not posted up to the guidelines, I am new to this overall
regards,
Rex


----------



## Bbb4ever

Item Name: Genuine Burberry Brit Women's Quilted Diamond Jacket Small UK 8-10 VGC
Item Number: 321339947768
Seller ID: craig619a
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321339947768?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please help authenticate this jacket. Thanks in advance


----------



## jennifer651

jennifer651 said:


> Originally Posted by jennifer651
> I think I got skipped: thanks so much--
> Can you please authenticate this cute bag for me, I just love it! Thanks so much, I really appreciate your time & effort.
> 
> Black trimmed Burberry house/bridle check satchel
> Seller: jenkinjl
> Item: 321333574521
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Trimme...item4ad0f93b79
> Ensure link works next time
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321333574521...521&_rdc=1
> 
> Need clearer pic of interior Burberry tag, missing some required pics as per post 1
> 
> Please look at the photobucket link the seller provided:
> http://photobucket.com/albums/x454/jennifer651/Burberry house check black


correction....  ebay link is:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/32133357452...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=321333574521&_rdc=1

photobucket seller link:
http://s1182.photobucket.com/user/jennifer651/library/Burberry house check black?sort=3&page=1

thanks for your patience!


----------



## lilricegirl

Please authenticate this trench for me. Thank you!

Item Name: burberry london breasted trench 4
Item Number: 271414940111
Seller ID: cmb_firstlady
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-lo...11?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3f319751cf


----------



## terite

lilricegirl said:


> Please authenticate this trench for me. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: burberry london breasted trench 4
> Item Number: 271414940111
> Seller ID: cmb_firstlady
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-lo...11?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3f319751cf




Send photos of the coat open, the tag at the neck, the size and content tags.
T


----------



## terite

jennifer651 said:


> correction....  ebay link is:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32133357452...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=321333574521&_rdc=1
> 
> photobucket seller link:
> http://s1182.photobucket.com/user/jennifer651/library/Burberry house check black?sort=3&page=1
> 
> thanks for your patience!



I am not convinced that it is genuine.
t -


----------



## terite

Bbb4ever said:


> Item Name: Genuine Burberry Brit Women's Quilted Diamond Jacket Small UK 8-10 VGC
> Item Number: 321339947768
> Seller ID: craig619a
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321339947768?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please help authenticate this jacket. Thanks in advance



Looks good 
t


----------



## terite

Wreks said:


> Hi,
> I purchased a haymarket check mens wallet of ebay.
> Someone had already purchased from this seller and this thread had given it the all clear but after a few weeks of using mine the inside leather seemed to have rubbed off, is this normal?
> 
> Seller: Xiaolongpao
> ItemID: 321281384211
> 
> The person has also relisted the item with the same pictures: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...21762073?pt=Wallet&hash=item4ad044fd19&_uhb=1
> 
> attached are the rubbed leather:
> 
> (just further information, I put my wallet in the backpocket so I do sit on it if that's helpful)
> Sorry if I have not posted up to the guidelines, I am new to this overall
> regards,
> Rex



Your concern is the leather - is it poor quality? I don't know about the wear spots, but it seems to me it should be flawless.

Perhaps contact the seller. 

If you want, send more photos of the wallet that you have - including the wallet lying OPEN showing the front, and the serial number.
t


----------



## terite

Welovechristina said:


> Kindly authenticate.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Regent Tote
> Seller: mdgtracer
> Item #: 271415998564
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271415998564?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

danaan said:


> As I have my doubts about this backpack being the real thing, I'd appreciate any feedback whether it is or isn't fake - thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Name: Burberry London Backpack:
> Serial No. CNQINCHOQIN
> Made in China
> 
> Photos: http://s938.photobucket.com/user/danaan3/library/Burberry
> 
> P.S.: There are no engravings on the hardware, so no pics of that!



Genuine.

You don't see a lot of that print/colour though - is that why you had doubts?
t


----------



## terite

minkie154 said:


> Hi please help to authenticate for me please. thank you very much
> 
> Item name:NWT BURBERRY HAYMARKET CANTERBURY SMALL TOTE PURSE BAG $895 MILITARY RED
> Item number:-
> Seller: Reebonz
> 
> Pictures as attached



That does not look right to me. 
If you want, you can get a second opinion from Addy.
t


----------



## terite

Lolapagola said:


> I just got an answer back from Caroldiva, and she deemed it authentic



Did she tell you where she thinks it was made? 
t


----------



## terite

aimeehill1974 said:


> I'm sorry I don't think my response attached to the post. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2526661
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


This size tag looks good.
t


----------



## minkie154

terite said:


> That does not look right to me.
> If you want, you can get a second opinion from Addy.
> t


hi can you please tell me why


----------



## terite

miaoheart said:


> Hello, Could you please authenticate the following bag? Thanks so much!
> 
> - Name: Sartorial Bowling Bag
> - Pics: as below.


Send a clear/straight on photo of the Burberry tags and labels, and a close photo of the knight, zipper pull and interior.
t


----------



## terite

miaoheart said:


> Hello, Could you please authenticate the following bags? Thanks so much!
> 
> - Name: Medium Sartorial Leather Bowling Bag;
> - Pics as below:



Same comments as above.
Straight on photos of the tags and labels please.
t


----------



## terite

miaoheart said:


> Could you please authenticate this Burberry bag?
> 
> - Name: Burberry Small Orchard in Haymarket Check Bag?
> 
> Need to see straight on photos of the tags and labels, inside Made in tag, Burberry tag, interior of the bag, close photo of the knight.
> t


----------



## terite

ismybagreal said:


> Hi everyone.
> I bought a Burberry coat a few months ago.
> I authenticated it in this thread and one of the authenticators said it was authentic.
> But today I noticed something weird:
> There is a typo on the tag inside the coat:
> It says "DRY CEAN" instead of "DRY CLEAN"
> 
> 
> Other pics of the coat:
> 
> I've been wearing it since November and the quality seems to be really good but now i'm confused lol.




Still looks good though - surprised at the typo.

T


----------



## terite

aimeehill1974 said:


> I'm sorry my phone added spaces in the seller name. Here we go again. Please authenticate for me. Thank you again and greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Item name: Auth. BURBERRY PRORSUM single breasted trench coat jacket EUC 42 / 6
> 
> Item #: 310883977693
> 
> Seller: 1stopfashionshop
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=310883977693



(size tag sent in)
genuine
t


----------



## terite

minkie154 said:


> hi can you please tell me why



Serial numbers/tags/

Meanwhile, you can send in a photo of the Made in tag (other side of serial number)
And a clear photo of the knight.
t


----------



## terite

If we have missed anyone - please let us know.
t


----------



## minkie154

terite said:


> Serial numbers/tags/
> 
> Meanwhile, you can send in a photo of the Made in tag (other side of serial number)
> And a clear photo of the knight.
> t


yes terite. thanks


----------



## minkie154

minkie154 said:


> yes terite. thanks


the knight:


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item Name:BURBERRY BRIT Buckingham Packable Classic Trench Coat Black Size 6
Item Number:301087606202
Seller ID:genuinetrends 
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301087606202

Dear Burberry gurus,
Is this Burberry coat authentic?  Looking forward to your expert ideas.
thanks a lot!


----------



## danaan

terite said:


> Genuine.
> 
> You don't see a lot of that print/colour though - is that why you had doubts?
> t


That's it exactly! I've never seen this print before, so I was skeptical, but obviously I'm thrilled now that it's genuine! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## lilricegirl

terite said:


> Send photos of the coat open, the tag at the neck, the size and content tags.
> T



Seller added additional photos to the listing per my request.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-lo...11?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3f319751cf

Thank you.


----------



## jennifer651

terite said:


> I am not convinced that it is genuine.
> t -


Shall I get more photos??  Or just it up?  Thanks


----------



## terite

minkie154 said:


> yes terite. thanks
> 
> *Looks fake to me.
> 
> You can get a second opinion from Addy if you like.
> t
> *


----------



## Wreks

terite said:


> Your concern is the leather - is it poor quality? I don't know about the wear spots, but it seems to me it should be flawless.
> 
> Perhaps contact the seller.
> 
> If you want, send more photos of the wallet that you have - including the wallet lying OPEN showing the front, and the serial number.
> t



Hi Terite, 
thank you for your response

yes, everything else looks good its just I was wondering why my leather was peeling of some sort like it is (in such a short time of use, I haven't really done anything with it other than put it in my back pocket in my jeans) which led to my concern with authenticity.

regards,
Rex


----------



## terite

Wreks said:


> Hi Terite,
> thank you for your response
> 
> yes, everything else looks good its just I was wondering why my leather was peeling of some sort like it is (in such a short time of use, I haven't really done anything with it other than put it in my back pocket in my jeans) which led to my concern with authenticity.
> 
> regards,
> Rex



Everything looks ok.
t


----------



## Wreks

Ok, thank you very much Terite! just wanted to be sure 

best wishes,
Rex


----------



## Bbb4ever

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


thank you very much )


----------



## terite

Wreks said:


> Ok, thank you very much Terite! just wanted to be sure
> 
> best wishes,
> Rex



You are welcome
T


----------



## minkie154

terite said:


> minkie154 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes terite. thanks
> 
> *Looks fake to me.
> 
> You can get a second opinion from Addy if you like.
> t
> *
> 
> 
> 
> thank you terite for your professional input. yes please how can i get addy's input as well?
Click to expand...


----------



## jennifer651

terite said:


> I am not convinced that it is genuine.
> t -


Great- thanks so much for looking.


----------



## princessmelany

Just bought this... did research prior... hoping it's authentic.  Thanks in advance bag gurus! 

Burberry mini Manor


----------



## princessmelany

Additional Burberry mini Manor


----------



## terite

princessmelany said:


> Additional Burberry mini Manor
> Looks good.
> t


----------



## princessmelany

Thank you Terite!


----------



## Flogbunk

Hello,

I am not really sure where I should put this request for authentication. It is for a hat.

Please see:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3754045...7641778065405/

Please let me know the thread I should move it to, if needed.

Thank you.


----------



## terite

princessmelany said:


> Thank you Terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Flogbunk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am not really sure where I should put this request for authentication. It is for a hat.
> 
> Please see:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/3754045...7641778065405/
> 
> Please let me know the thread I should move it to, if needed.
> 
> Thank you.



this link does not load for me - please try again - we are happy to look at hats here.
t


----------



## Flogbunk

terite said:


> this link does not load for me - please try again - we are happy to look at hats here.
> t


I am so sorry!

Here it is:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/37540457@N04/sets/72157641778065405/

Thank you.


----------



## terite

Flogbunk said:


> I am so sorry!
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/37540457@N04/sets/72157641778065405/
> 
> Thank you.


Send a photo of the snap/size tag
t


----------



## CardiffDevil

Giant Check Cashmere Scard (Made in Scotland)
http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/n...sunisex-not-gucci-lv/1051395866#photo-content


----------



## terite

CardiffDevil said:


> Giant Check Cashmere Scard (Made in Scotland)
> http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/n...sunisex-not-gucci-lv/1051395866#photo-content


Pictures are so small that I can't make out any details.

Need to see a close/clear photo of the label/burberry tag
t


----------



## Cattyyellow

I bought these off Ebay awhile ago. It was from someone I have bought from in the last but I'm not sure about these. I hope I was able to get the photos you need. Photography is not my strong suit.

Eta: sorry for some reason they won't all attach here. I'll need to do separate posts

Tia!


----------



## Cattyyellow

More photos. There is a stamp but the photo doesn't show it.


----------



## Cattyyellow

More pictures


----------



## Cattyyellow

Last one. Sorry for all the posts.


----------



## Cattyyellow

I got one of the stamps. Hopefully it is clear enough


----------



## terite

Cattyyellow said:


> I got one of the stamps. Hopefully it is clear enough




Genuine.
t


----------



## Cattyyellow

terite said:


> Genuine.
> t



Thank you so much! I'm relieved. I love these shoes and I would have been so upset


----------



## terite

Cattyyellow said:


> Thank you so much! I'm relieved. I love these shoes and I would have been so upset



You are welcome.
t


----------



## 558174

Hi, I came across this seller from Japan. The seller always has many of the same coats, but yet keeps a high feedback rating. 
And to add to that, the seller also has two extra accounts (that I am aware of) I will list them down there as well
I will be showing one of the other account's auction, since the auctions on the main account has ended

Item Name: Burberry London MEN's Wool Trench, Shearling Shawl Collar, Japan FW11, Black, M

Item Number: 261414453432

Seller ID: ocpipi

Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Lon...32?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item3cdd8400b8

Seller's extra account names:
Main account: liuqimin1983
Extra accounts : ocpipi 
                      : jod_jun


----------



## farrahg99

Hello,

Would you mind authenticating this purse for me?  Many thanks!

Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Print Buckle Hobo Handbag
eBay item number:400672187721
Seller ID: smartseller4you 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/40067218772...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_443wt_1155
Comments: Per seller, tag code is: CNPANSIM1PAN


----------



## 558174

farrahg99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you mind authenticating this purse for me?  Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Print Buckle Hobo Handbag
> eBay item number:400672187721
> Seller ID: smartseller4you
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/40067218772...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_443wt_1155
> Comments: Per seller, tag code is: CNPANSIM1PAN



I think that is fake
I am sure that all burberry purses, bags must have a symmetrical pattern
As you can see in the second picture the black tab isn't even even
And the 3 black lines aren't symmetrical
Thats just my guess on it, you should wait on someone else just to be sure


----------



## terite

558174 said:


> Hi, I came across this seller from Japan. The seller always has many of the same coats, but yet keeps a high feedback rating.
> And to add to that, the seller also has two extra accounts (that I am aware of) I will list them down there as well
> I will be showing one of the other account's auction, since the auctions on the main account has ended
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London MEN's Wool Trench, Shearling Shawl Collar, Japan FW11, Black, M
> 
> Item Number: 261414453432
> 
> Seller ID: ocpipi
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Lon...32?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item3cdd8400b8
> 
> Seller's extra account names:
> Main account: liuqimin1983
> Extra accounts : ocpipi
> : jod_jun




There is a line of Burberry London that is made/produced in Japan. These items are made on a license from Burberry. They have different hallmarks from other Burberry items.
This is one of those items. 

So it is not fake - it is a different line of Burberry.
t


----------



## terite

farrahg99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you mind authenticating this purse for me?  Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Print Buckle Hobo Handbag
> eBay item number:400672187721
> Seller ID: smartseller4you
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/40067218772...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_443wt_1155
> Comments: Per seller, tag code is: CNPANSIM1PAN



I need to see a clear photo of the inside Made in China tag and the serial number.
T


----------



## terite

558174 said:


> I think that is fake
> I am sure that all burberry purses, bags must have a symmetrical pattern
> As you can see in the second picture the black tab isn't even even
> And the 3 black lines aren't symmetrical
> Thats just my guess on it, you should wait on someone else just to be sure



This bag does have a symetrical pattern - but it is on its side.

In this case - the red X should also be balanced (not always the case).

Keep looking at the details though - 
t


----------



## trinious2511

Hi, I recently purchased a Burberry polo from ebay and the seller says that the item is authentic. Can you guys please spend a little time to help me verify it  


According to the seller the item is an Exclusive-Limited Edition BURBERRY LONDON RED POLO SHIRT SHORT SLEEVE CHECK XS SMALL AUTHENTIC

Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151242360757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

And here are some photos that I taken: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





































I actually have an authentic Burberry polo that I bought from the store but it's Burberry Brit and there are some part that it looks different from this one (material, tag,..). And it's also my first time buying a Burberry item not from the store so I just want to make sure. Please help me verify this. Thank you guys.


----------



## trinious2511

Here are some extra photos (cuz I couldn't upload more than 8 photos )
















And after I contact the seller, he responded me with this: "Not all the Burberry polo shirts are Brit. Some are London. It is 100% authentic as I purchased myself. If you buy the Navy blue, White, Light Grey, or Red; they will All be Burberry London; not Brit. London a higher version than Brit. As there are no returns, if you do not want the higher London polo shirt, you can return, however you must include everything that was sent to you and tracking information immediately. However, if you buy the res polo from Burberry right now, it will cost you more for the dame shirt and will be a London. I worked for Burberry.The price for the polo shirt is an excellent one since it is brand new with tags, gift bag, etc." 

" This was purchaed from the Burberry store only a couple months ago this year. The Burberry London XS sizes and in general are a bit slimmer fitting. The brit ones are a bit larger."



Can some one verify this please


----------



## terite

trinious2511 said:


> Hi, I recently purchased a Burberry polo from ebay and the seller says that the item is authentic. Can you guys please spend a little time to help me verify it
> 
> 
> According to the seller the item is an Exclusive-Limited Edition BURBERRY LONDON RED POLO SHIRT SHORT SLEEVE CHECK XS SMALL AUTHENTIC
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151242360757?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> And here are some photos that I taken:
> 
> 
> I actually have an authentic Burberry polo that I bought from the store but it's Burberry Brit and there are some part that it looks different from this one (material, tag,..). And it's also my first time buying a Burberry item not from the store so I just want to make sure. Please help me verify this. Thank you guys.



Genuine.

Seller is correct to say that Burberry Brit is a different line. 
t


----------



## Flogbunk

terite said:


> Send a photo of the snap/size tag
> t


Here you go!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/37540457@N04/sets/72157641778065405/

it is the last two pictures in the set.

Thanks again.


----------



## Taya786

Addy said:


> No red flags


Tks so much)


----------



## tracy0730

I am new to tPF so I hope I am able to ask for an authentication at this time.  I am interested in a bag but it is not in the typical Haymarket check pattern.  Could someone kindly take a look for me:

Item Name:Burberry Haymarket Check Studded Regent Tote Bag Brown Leather
ebay item number:321342050019
Seller ID: shadowun07
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSRP-1195-B...019?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad17a8ee3

If this is not in the correct format or if I need to provide additional information, please advise. Thanks for your help


----------



## terite

Flogbunk said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/37540457@N04/sets/72157641778065405/
> 
> it is the last two pictures in the set.
> 
> Thanks again.



Genuine vintage hat. 
t


----------



## terite

tracy0730 said:


> I am new to tPF so I hope I am able to ask for an authentication at this time.  I am interested in a bag but it is not in the typical Haymarket check pattern.  Could someone kindly take a look for me:
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Haymarket Check Studded Regent Tote Bag Brown Leather
> ebay item number:321342050019
> Seller ID: shadowun07
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSRP-1195-B...019?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad17a8ee3
> 
> If this is not in the correct format or if I need to provide additional information, please advise. Thanks for your help



No red flags - I would like to see the Made in tag - it might be the back of that Burberry tag.
t


----------



## Flogbunk

terite said:


> Genuine vintage hat.
> t


Thank you!


----------



## tracy0730

terite said:


> No red flags - I would like to see the Made in tag - it might be the back of that Burberry tag.
> t


Thanks T!  It is made in Italy


----------



## terite

Flogbunk said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

tracy0730 said:


> Thanks T!  It is made in Italy



You are welcome.
t


----------



## nox77

HI Guys!! Please help me authenticate this please!! Thank You!!!!!
Item Name:BORSA 100% ORIGINALE BURBERRY BORSA A TRACOLLA BAG TASCHE 80's 90's PERFECT COND
Item Number:251401395781
Seller ID:ff_florence
Link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/BORSA-100-OR...1277425979?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item417d70e93b


----------



## terite

nox77 said:


> HI Guys!! Please help me authenticate this please!! Thank You!!!!!
> Item Name:BORSA 100% ORIGINALE BURBERRY BORSA A TRACOLLA BAG TASCHE 80's 90's PERFECT COND
> Item Number:251401395781
> Seller ID:ff_florence
> Link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/BORSA-100-OR...1277425979?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item417d70e93b



VINTAGE bag - genuine
t


----------



## nox77

terite said:


> VINTAGE bag - genuine
> t


Thank You!!!!!


----------



## OhMyGosh1

Please authenticate this Burberry Bag & wallet for me. TIA 
The auction has ended & I've received the bag & the wallet.
Item Name (if you know it):  Don't know
 Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/151235855955?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
 Photos:


----------



## OhMyGosh1

More pictures.....


----------



## OhMyGosh1

some more...


----------



## terite

OhMyGosh1 said:


> some more...



Genuine


----------



## terite

nox77 said:


> Thank You!!!!!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## Addy

minkie154 said:


> Hi please help to authenticate for me please. thank you very much
> 
> Item name:NWT BURBERRY HAYMARKET CANTERBURY SMALL TOTE PURSE BAG $895 MILITARY RED
> Item number:-
> Seller: Reebonz
> 
> Pictures as attached



Looks wrong to me also


----------



## OhMyGosh1

terite said:


> Genuine


Thank you, Terite!


----------



## anhlondontt11

hi i'm new in this thread, please help me to authenticate this bag thanks

Item:AUTHENTIC Burberry Ladies Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 310889906454
Seller: uncleyang007
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC-Burberry-Ladies-Shoulder-Bag-/310889906454


----------



## terite

OhMyGosh1 said:


> Thank you, Terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

anhlondontt11 said:


> hi i'm new in this thread, please help me to authenticate this bag thanks
> 
> Item:AUTHENTIC Burberry Ladies Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 310889906454
> Seller: uncleyang007
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC-Burberry-Ladies-Shoulder-Bag-/310889906454



Ask for photos of the interior stamp, front and back.
t


----------



## honeyjojo

Hiya Guys,
I found this jumper the other day, its label says "Thomas Burberry by Burberry". I never heard of this so do any of you know if this something to actually do with Burberry and if so is it authentic? If you need any additional pictures just ask 
Many thanks x


----------



## MightyMovers

Hi all, 

Regarding my Nova check small Tote:

I am new to purseblog, I have a few Burberry bags and recently i bought a used Burberry from a very nice lady who looked very genuine and she had bought this bag in Barcelona some 4 years back. It looks genuine to me but where it says Made in Italy it has no Serial number, did Burberry make Nova Check Small Tote without serial number back between 2007-2010? My bag is exact same as this one, so please help.

http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry...se-read-rules-use-format-post-516083-155.html


----------



## terite

honeyjojo said:


> Hiya Guys,
> I found this jumper the other day, its label says "Thomas Burberry by Burberry". I never heard of this so do any of you know if this something to actually do with Burberry and if so is it authentic? If you need any additional pictures just ask
> Many thanks x



Genuine Thomas Burberry.

It is a different line of Burberry - totally different store. 
t


----------



## terite

MightyMovers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Regarding my Nova check small Tote:
> 
> I am new to purseblog, I have a few Burberry bags and recently i bought a used Burberry from a very nice lady who looked very genuine and she had bought this bag in Barcelona some 4 years back. It looks genuine to me but where it says Made in Italy it has no Serial number, did Burberry make Nova Check Small Tote without serial number back between 2007-2010? My bag is exact same as this one, so please help.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry...se-read-rules-use-format-post-516083-155.html



Your link shows a genuine bag. But the reason Burberry needs to be authenticated, is because people try to replicate them.

The best thing to do is send photos of the bag that you have.
t


----------



## lilricegirl

Purchased a Burberry London trench coat from a new seller on eBay. I asked for a lot of photos before I made the bid. Got it today. Here are some pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Addy

lilricegirl said:


> Purchased a Burberry London trench coat from a new seller on eBay. I asked for a lot of photos before I made the bid. Got it today. Here are some pictures. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 2537923
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537924
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537925
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537926



Need pics of size tag, plastic tag, button


----------



## lilricegirl

[/ATTACH]





Addy said:


> Need pics of size tag, plastic tag, button




Here are additional photos. It's pretty strange that the tag says the color is "stone." But it's more like a "trench" color.


----------



## honeyjojo

terite said:


> Genuine Thomas Burberry.
> 
> It is a different line of Burberry - totally different store.
> t


Lovely, Thank you T for your help as always xx


----------



## terite

lilricegirl said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> Here are additional photos. It's pretty strange that the tag says the color is "stone." But it's more like a "trench" color.
> 
> Everything looks good.
> I think trench is a darker shade than that.
> T


----------



## lilricegirl

terite said:


> lilricegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> Here are additional photos. It's pretty strange that the tag says the color is "stone." But it's more like a "trench" color.
> 
> Everything looks good.
> I think trench is a darker shade than that.
> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Taya786

Hello so I finally received the bag,and for some reason it doesn't seem real to meI would like to post some pictures  so that you may help me authenticate this page.Please tell me what part of the do you need a pictures of and also I saw that it says the underside of the zipper should have the zipper brand engraved?This bag doesn't and the zipper hardware is matte where as the zipper pull is shiny?Please help me I spend a lot on this bag


----------



## terite

Taya786 said:


> Hello so I finally received the bag,and for some reason it doesn't seem real to meI would like to post some pictures  so that you may help me authenticate this page.Please tell me what part of the do you need a pictures of and also I saw that it says the underside of the zipper should have the zipper brand engraved?This bag doesn't and the zipper hardware is matte where as the zipper pull is shiny?Please help me I spend a lot on this bag



Please see post #1 for the photos that we need.

Send photos.
t


----------



## terite

lilricegirl said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## AimeeBee

Hello everyone,

My mom recently bought Burberry bag from seller. But it looks fake but she think its authentic one because seller said she paid over 600 for this bag. I am not sure about this one. Could you guys pls take a look. Also its made in China also doesn't have a serial number.

I'm very looking for your replies.

Thanks in advance,

Aimee Bee


----------



## terite

AimeeBee said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My mom recently bought Burberry bag from seller. But it looks fake but she think its authentic one because seller said she paid over 600 for this bag. I am not sure about this one. Could you guys pls take a look. Also its made in China also doesn't have a serial number.
> 
> I'm very looking for your replies.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Aimee Bee



I find the details too hard to see. 

So far it does NOT look like a Burberry bag to me. Send a clear/close shot of the tag/labels
t


----------



## 558174

Item name: Burberry London Japan Men's Classic Quilted Trench Coat Shearling Collar

Ebay Item Number: 261418188100

Seller ID: jod_jun

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261418188100?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Comments: This seller has multiple accounts and always privatizes all of his bids. Does this mean he is trying to shill bid? 
Anyways, back to the authenticity. He has many of the same styles and sizes. He will post many of these coats claiming that they are all authentic.
This coat doesn't even have the logo tag inside the jacket, but instead has a metal tag. Does this mean it is fake?


----------



## terite

558174 said:


> Item name: Burberry London Japan Men's Classic Quilted Trench Coat Shearling Collar
> 
> Ebay Item Number: 261418188100
> 
> Seller ID: jod_jun
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261418188100?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Comments: This seller has multiple accounts and always privatizes all of his bids. Does this mean he is trying to shill bid?
> Anyways, back to the authenticity. He has many of the same styles and sizes. He will post many of these coats claiming that they are all authentic.
> This coat doesn't even have the logo tag inside the jacket, but instead has a metal tag. Does this mean it is fake?



we need to see many more photos before we can make a determination there - inside tags and labels, size tag and content tag.

The logo tag might be on the side, near the pocket. 
T


----------



## 558174

terite said:


> we need to see many more photos before we can make a determination there - inside tags and labels, size tag and content tag.
> 
> The logo tag might be on the side, near the pocket.
> T


Did you also check the pictures he put in the description and not the gallery?
If you did, I suppose I can try to ask him for more pictures, but that will most likely not happen as I have already requested this before and he has ignored me


----------



## terite

558174 said:


> Did you also check the pictures he put in the description and not the gallery?
> If you did, I suppose I can try to ask him for more pictures, but that will most likely not happen as I have already requested this before and he has ignored me



Still need to see the content tag and the Purberry London fabric tag - both of these tags should be on the inside of the coat.
t


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item name: Authentic BURBERRY Brit 'Balmoral' Trench Coat Jacket Black Size 6 US
seller: from ebay
Item number: 331125669442
Link:
http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/brownian2000ms/library/bbr1?sort=2&page=1

Dear burberry gurus,

I just purchased this burberry coat from ebay.  Would you please help me authenticate it?  Many many thanks!!


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item Name: Burberry Brit 'Buckingham' Trench Coat Jacket
seller : from ebay
Item number:360823925228
Link:
http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/brownian2000ms/library/bbr2?sort=2&page=1

Dear experts,
Would you please help me authenticate this newly purchased burberry coat?  thanks a lot!


----------



## terite

brownian2000ms said:


> Item name: Authentic BURBERRY Brit 'Balmoral' Trench Coat Jacket Black Size 6 US
> seller: from ebay
> Item number: 331125669442
> Link:
> http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/brownian2000ms/library/bbr1?sort=2&page=1
> 
> Dear burberry gurus,
> 
> I just purchased this burberry coat from ebay.  Would you please help me authenticate it?  Many many thanks!!



Genuine
t


----------



## brblover

Hello! 
Can someone please help me authenticate this purse? I bought it off of someone and I didn't do my research before . it looks pretty real to me but I can't verify. The owner said the bag is at least 5 years old and that's pretty much all I know.. The Burberry on the zipper is on both sides and the pattern is a mirror image of the other .. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 I would really appreciate it!! Thank you in advance!!


----------



## huluxiongdi

Dear experts,

Could you please authenticate this scarf? Many thanks in advance!

Item Name: Burberry Solid Horse Embroidered Cashmere Scarf (in military red)
Link:
http://s1121.photobucket.com/user/huluxiongdi/library/scarf?sort=3&page=1

Thank you!


----------



## brownian2000ms

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


thanks a lot terite!!!


----------



## tempurabits

Hi Terite, 
I'm looking into purchasing a scarf and I came across these 2.

Do you mind helping me authenticate them? Thanks so much and sorry for sending in 2 requests!


Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf - Camel Check 
Item Number: 261417338426
Seller ID: bobby_0707
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261417338426?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf - Camel Check 
Item Number: (271419872241
Seller ID: caufimp2012
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271419872241?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Princessimp

Hi, can someone kindly please help on the authenticity of this bag from EBay? 

3K - Burberry Studded Bag - Black Leather Handbag
Item number: 351022123041
Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/thededication
Auction link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3K-Burberry...041?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51ba8c8821

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## terite

tempurabits said:


> Hi Terite,
> I'm looking into purchasing a scarf and I came across these 2.
> 
> Do you mind helping me authenticate them? Thanks so much and sorry for sending in 2 requests!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf - Camel Check
> Item Number: 261417338426
> Seller ID: bobby_0707
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261417338426?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf - Camel Check
> Item Number: (271419872241
> Seller ID: caufimp2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271419872241?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




First one - looks fake - photos a bit far awar
Second one fake for sure
t


----------



## terite

Princessimp said:


> Hi, can someone kindly please help on the authenticity of this bag from EBay?
> 
> 3K - Burberry Studded Bag - Black Leather Handbag
> Item number: 351022123041
> Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/thededication
> Auction link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3K-Burberry...041?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51ba8c8821
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!




Missing required photos - can't tell from those.
t


----------



## terite

brownian2000ms said:


> thanks a lot terite!!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

huluxiongdi said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this scarf? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Solid Horse Embroidered Cashmere Scarf (in military red)
> Link:
> http://s1121.photobucket.com/user/huluxiongdi/library/scarf?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thank you!



I am looking to see the sewn on Burberry tag that should be on the front.
t


----------



## terite

brblover said:


> Hello!
> Can someone please help me authenticate this purse? I bought it off of someone and I didn't do my research before . it looks pretty real to me but I can't verify. The owner said the bag is at least 5 years old and that's pretty much all I know.. The Burberry on the zipper is on both sides and the pattern is a mirror image of the other ..
> Looks ok.
> t


----------



## brblover

terite said:


> brblover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Can someone please help me authenticate this purse? I bought it off of someone and I didn't do my research before . it looks pretty real to me but I can't verify. The owner said the bag is at least 5 years old and that's pretty much all I know.. The Burberry on the zipper is on both sides and the pattern is a mirror image of the other ..
> Looks ok.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Terite!!
Click to expand...


----------



## huluxiongdi

terite said:


> I am looking to see the sewn on Burberry tag that should be on the front.
> t


Thank you T! You mentioned the sewn on Burberry tag, do you mean this?

http://s1121.photobucket.com/user/h...26ABC1033B_zpsfpehnuan.jpg.html?state=replace

http://s1121.photobucket.com/user/h...1C7EAD69F5_zps7dvnejuu.jpg.html?state=replace


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Princessimp

terite said:


> Missing required photos - can't tell from those.
> t




Yea I know what you mean. I have asked the seller for more photos, hopefully the seller will respond soon!

Thanks! &#128522;


----------



## terite

huluxiongdi said:


> Thank you T! You mentioned the sewn on Burberry tag, do you mean this?
> 
> http://s1121.photobucket.com/user/h...26ABC1033B_zpsfpehnuan.jpg.html?state=replace
> 
> http://s1121.photobucket.com/user/h...1C7EAD69F5_zps7dvnejuu.jpg.html?state=replace
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!!



Yes - that looks good. Real.
t
You are welcome.


----------



## terite

brblover said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Terite!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## brblover

Hi terite, 
Thank you again for your response on my last post but I just had another question. I noticed that the tab only says Burberry not Burberry London or anything on it, is that still okay?


----------



## CCSH

I don`t want to sound like an idiot, but does Burberry make bags in China? Bought this Burberry Alverton on Ebay and the tag says MADE IN CHINA? All my other Burberrys are made in Italy. The zipper also does not have a hallmark on the back... does have a serial number. I`m puzzled...


----------



## terite

brblover said:


> Hi terite,
> Thank you again for your response on my last post but I just had another question. I noticed that the tab only says Burberry not Burberry London or anything on it, is that still okay?
> 
> That is ok for the item and the date/place it was made.
> t


----------



## terite

CCSH said:


> I don`t want to sound like an idiot, but does Burberry make bags in China? Bought this Burberry Alverton on Ebay and the tag says MADE IN CHINA? All my other Burberrys are made in Italy. The zipper also does not have a hallmark on the back... does have a serial number. I`m puzzled...



HUGE amount of Burberry made in China. Many, many other places as well.
t


----------



## huluxiongdi

terite said:


> Yes - that looks good. Real.
> t
> You are welcome.


Thank you T!! Really appreciate your help


----------



## terite

huluxiongdi said:


> Thank you T!! Really appreciate your help



You are welcome!
t


----------



## Rewela

Item name: BURBERRYS torebka w krat&#281; j. nowa 
Item number:4043927272
Seller name: binika-b1
Link:http://allegro.pl/burberrys-torebka-w-krate-j-nowa-i4043927272.html
Thank you


----------



## honeyjojo

Hiya guys,

Would just like conformation that this is a fake 

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## terite

honeyjojo said:


> Hiya guys,
> 
> Would just like conformation that this is a fake
> 
> Thanks in advance xx



Yes, FAKE.
t


----------



## honeyjojo

terite said:


> Yes, FAKE.
> t


Thanks T, much appreciated xx


----------



## terite

Rewela said:


> Item name: BURBERRYS torebka w krat&#281; j. nowa
> Item number:4043927272
> Seller name: binika-b1
> Link:http://allegro.pl/burberrys-torebka-w-krate-j-nowa-i4043927272.html
> Thank you



Genuine
vintage
Grey Haymarket Check
t


----------



## terite

honeyjojo said:


> Thanks T, much appreciated xx



You are welcome.
t


----------



## brblover

terite said:


> brblover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi terite,
> Thank you again for your response on my last post but I just had another question. I noticed that the tab only says Burberry not Burberry London or anything on it, is that still okay?
> 
> That is ok for the item and the date/place it was made.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're awesome! Thanks Terite!
Click to expand...


----------



## kiwiaz

Can you help me authenticate this burberry wallet? Thanks in advance!
Item Name:Haymarket Check Zip around wallet
Item Number:N/A
Seller ID:N/A


----------



## eugefunk

Please take a look at the pants and let me know if they are authentic...  I purchased them and still have them. My guess would be - no, but I am good at BURBERRY stuff, so I reserve some hope here.


----------



## terite

eugefunk said:


> Please take a look at the pants and let me know if they are authentic...  I purchased them and still have them. My guess would be - no, but I am good at BURBERRY stuff, so I reserve some hope here.



Is there a content tag?
t


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> Can you help me authenticate this burberry wallet? Thanks in advance!
> Item Name:Haymarket Check Zip around wallet
> Item Number:N/A
> Seller ID:N/A



Send a photo of the Made in stamp - look for a serial number in the card slots - send a better photo of that zipper pull.
t


----------



## terite

brblover said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're awesome! Thanks Terite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

honeyjojo said:


> Thanks T, much appreciated xx



You are welcome.
t


----------



## eugefunk

terite said:


> Is there a content tag?
> t


 

it appears that the content tag is removed.  Is there any way to authenticate it without it?


----------



## terite

eugefunk said:


> it appears that the content tag is removed.  Is there any way to authenticate it without it?



I would give them the thumbs up.

They would be several years old.
t


----------



## eugefunk

terite said:


> I would give them the thumbs up.
> 
> They would be several years old.
> t


 

thank you so very much!  They may be "old" but look like they have not been worn at all.  Good news that they are authentic!


----------



## terite

eugefunk said:


> thank you so very much!  They may be "old" but look like they have not been worn at all.  Good news that they are authentic!



You are welcome
t


----------



## kiwiaz

terite said:


> Send a photo of the Made in stamp - look for a serial number in the card slots - send a better photo of that zipper pull.
> t


Thanks. I will ask for the photos.


----------



## zandersoncooper

Hello! Please help!
The back of the tag says T-05-01
Zippers are labeled YKK
All zipper pulls are stamped on both sides
It's leather


----------



## terite

zandersoncooper said:


> Hello! Please help!
> The back of the tag says T-05-01
> Zippers are labeled YKK
> All zipper pulls are stamped on both sides
> It's leather


Looks good
t


----------



## k2624

Item: Burberry Nickie tote bag with detachable wristlet

Hi  pls authenticate this for me. I would really really appreciate it! I bought this from an online seller.

There's a YKK on the zipper but I can't take a good shot of it no matter how I try.
The dust bag included is a thick one (just like the texture of LV dustbags)
The bag material is thick and a bit heavy. Its quite dusty too so forgive my photos.

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk137/k2624/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140318_234245.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## k2624

Additional pics:


----------



## tempurabits

Hi please help me authenticate!
Thanks in advance, greatly appreciated! There's just so many fakes on every where on ebay now  

Item name: BURBERRY Cashmere Scarf
Item number: (351020003145)
Seller name: frank_adams31
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/351020003145?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Item name: BURBERRY Cashmere Scarf
Item number: (271428180014)
Seller name: jenjenn.xo4m2b
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271428180014?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## terite

k2624 said:


> Additional pics:
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> t


----------



## terite

tempurabits said:


> Hi please help me authenticate!
> Thanks in advance, greatly appreciated! There's just so many fakes on every where on ebay now
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY Cashmere Scarf
> Item number: (351020003145)
> Seller name: frank_adams31
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/351020003145?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY Cashmere Scarf
> Item number: (271428180014)
> Seller name: jenjenn.xo4m2b
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271428180014?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648




both fake - 
t


----------



## k2624

terite said:


> k2624 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Additional pics:
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Terite! There's tons of fake in my country (Philippines). Just name it and they have it. Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## zhouzhou

Hi, could you please help me to authentic this Burberry? 

Item name: Authentic Burberry Bag - Classic Check
Item number: 321351647625
Seller name: jamwjg
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321351647625?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Many thanks indeed. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bbb4ever

Item name: Burberry Women's Quilted Puffer Jacket
Item number: 371025006201
Seller name:  designertopbargains
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Wo...01?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item5662d04e79

Please help to authenticate this jacket. Thanks a million


----------



## Welovechristina

Please authenticate.  Thanks so much!

Burberry tote
Item #: 321347677941
Seller: smartshopper69
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321347677941


----------



## terite

k2624 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Terite! There's tons of fake in my country (Philippines). Just name it and they have it. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome!
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

zhouzhou said:


> Hi, could you please help me to authentic this Burberry?
> 
> Item name: Authentic Burberry Bag - Classic Check
> Item number: 321351647625
> Seller name: jamwjg
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321351647625?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Many thanks indeed. Greatly appreciated!


They should post photos of the inside tags.

But it is genuine
t


----------



## terite

Bbb4ever said:


> Item name: Burberry Women's Quilted Puffer Jacket
> Item number: 371025006201
> Seller name:  designertopbargains
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Wo...01?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item5662d04e79
> 
> Please help to authenticate this jacket. Thanks a million



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Welovechristina said:


> Please authenticate.  Thanks so much!
> 
> Burberry tote
> Item #: 321347677941
> Seller: smartshopper69
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321347677941



Need photos of the inside and all tags and labels.
T


----------



## Welovechristina

terite said:


> Need photos of the inside and all tags and labels.
> T


I'm sorry...I'm confused.  Isn't the inside,tags and label shown in the last few pictures?


----------



## terite

Welovechristina said:


> I'm sorry...I'm confused.  Isn't the inside,tags and label shown in the last few pictures?



Need to see better shot of the inside fabric tags, Made in Tag, bag open, showing inside
t


----------



## zhouzhou

Hi, do you think this coat is fake? 

Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Womens Trench Coat
Item Number: 161253302805
Seller ID: 2009zvezda
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item258b722215

Many many thanks indeed!!!


----------



## Addy

zhouzhou said:


> Hi, do you think this coat is fake?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Womens Trench Coat
> Item Number: 161253302805
> Seller ID: 2009zvezda
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item258b722215
> 
> Many many thanks indeed!!!



Need closer pics of all tags


----------



## Indieana

Hi All

please can you authenticate this changing bag?

auction has ended but i am speaking to the seller

Item Name: Burberry leather baby bag
Item Number: 19110080181814
Seller ID: zain1986
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-Burb...F8li0Jxd6GwdZxzELGGls%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nchttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item258b722215


----------



## terite

Indieana said:


> Hi All
> 
> please can you authenticate this changing bag?
> 
> auction has ended but i am speaking to the seller
> 
> Item Name: Burberry leather baby bag
> Item Number: 19110080181814
> Seller ID: zain1986
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-Burb...F8li0Jxd6GwdZxzELGGls%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




The pictures are too dark/too small to tell
t


----------



## Indieana

terite said:


> The pictures are too dark/too small to tell
> t




il attach them seperately - she sent me the pictures


----------



## Indieana

Indieana said:


> il attach them seperately - she sent me the pictures


ok here they are...


----------



## terite

Indieana said:


> ok here they are...



Looks hopeful.

I need to see the inside Burberry tags/made in italy tags, paper tags, zipper pull.

I don't think that is the original receipt for that bag.

T


----------



## Indieana

terite said:


> Looks hopeful.
> 
> I need to see the inside Burberry tags/made in italy tags, paper tags, zipper pull.
> 
> I don't think that is the original receipt for that bag.
> 
> T




ok will ask - i asked about the receipt and she said it was purchased from Burberry in Dubai?


----------



## terite

Indieana said:


> ok will ask - i asked about the receipt and she said it was purchased from Burberry in Dubai?



Oh, then that would be a different currency - I was thinking that was dollars or dollars or pounds

Post the photos when you get them.
t


----------



## Indieana

terite said:


> Oh, then that would be a different currency - I was thinking that was dollars or dollars or pounds
> 
> Post the photos when you get them.
> t


 

ok 6 photos


----------



## terite

Indieana said:


> ok 6 photos


looks good
t


----------



## Indieana

terite said:


> looks good
> t



Thanks.

Any need to see the zipper pulls? Or pretty happy this is genuine?


----------



## terite

Indieana said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Any need to see the zipper pulls? Or pretty happy this is genuine?



The only other thing I didn't see - is what is on the other side of the Made in Italy tag.
t


----------



## yayuii

Terite, the bag is authentic. I've seen it in person when I was at the Dusseldorf Burberry store a while ago.


----------



## chris667

Hello

This isn't on Ebay, it's a bag in my collection.

It certainly doesn't feel like a fake, and I always assumed it was genuine, but I would love to get some feedback from experts. The zips are a little tarnished - would proper Burberry ones do this?

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cjyfq8i6jsbnnrv/4W0G0G3V4t


----------



## terite

yayuii said:


> Terite, the bag is authentic. I've seen it in person when I was at the Dusseldorf Burberry store a while ago.



Seeing a bag, is what the replicators do - see and copy.

Let me know what bag you are talking about.
t


----------



## terite

chris667 said:


> Hello
> 
> This isn't on Ebay, it's a bag in my collection.
> 
> It certainly doesn't feel like a fake, and I always assumed it was genuine, but I would love to get some feedback from experts. The zips are a little tarnished - would proper Burberry ones do this?
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cjyfq8i6jsbnnrv/4W0G0G3V4t




This is genuine.

The metal tarnishes - depends on age/climate/metal.

T


----------



## Pammy85

Hi, 

Possible to help me see if this is authentic Burberry nova check bag?


----------



## Pammy85

2nd pict


----------



## Pammy85

1st time using and can't seem to attach all the photos in 1 post, therefore post many. Sorry. Would appreciate someone can help me see if it authentic.


----------



## Pammy85

4th pic attached.


----------



## Pammy85

5th pic attached. Is it authentic? 

Thank you for your reply in advance.


----------



## terite

Pammy85 said:


> 5th pic attached. Is it authentic?
> 
> Thank you for your reply in advance.



These photos look good.
t


----------



## Pammy85

Great!! Thank you!!


----------



## ihawkeye08

I am very new to Burberry, need help authenticating this scarf.found it on Poshmark. Please and thank you in advance!


----------



## yayuii

terite said:


> Seeing a bag, is what the replicators do - see and copy.
> 
> Let me know what bag you are talking about.
> t



The bag posted by indieana is genuine. One chief indicator of this is that the Burberry font in the inside tag is absolutely perfect. You can tell a fake bag by checking the Burberry Bs and Rs (authentic Rs have a serif at the right leg) on the inside tag and the care tag. It's next to impossible to replicate the font this perfectly on a leather embossing tag. 

It may not mean much due to the photos, the craftsmanship of the bag is superb, there are no loose stitches and the material looks high-quality. 

So my verdict is, the bag is definitely genuine. As I said, I've seen it in person a while ago whilst at the Burberry store in Dusseldorf, although it may be sold out by now.


----------



## yayuii

ihawkeye08 said:


> I am very new to Burberry, need help authenticating this scarf.found it on Poshmark. Please and thank you in advance!



Looks good - need pictures of the back tags (if applicable, as these sometimes can fall off on Burberry scarves).


----------



## terite

ihawkeye08 said:


> I am very new to Burberry, need help authenticating this scarf.found it on Poshmark. Please and thank you in advance!




Looks good.

Check measurements - it might be a child's size.

This scarf would have only come with this one sewn on fabric tag - it predates the use of two tags on these scarves.

t


----------



## Flogbunk

Hello,

Can you please let me know if this hat is authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-WO...T-HAT-SMALL-/291109298751?hash=item43c777623f

Thank you!


----------



## terite

Flogbunk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please let me know if this hat is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-WO...T-HAT-SMALL-/291109298751?hash=item43c777623f
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic.
t


----------



## javaboo

Can someone please authenticate this for me

Item Name: Burberry London Pink Cotton Trench Coat
Item Number: 321352575916
Seller ID: us-lemos
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321352575916

Thanks!


----------



## yayuii

javaboo said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Pink Cotton Trench Coat
> Item Number: 321352575916
> Seller ID: us-lemos
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321352575916
> 
> Thanks!



Looks good - need a close-up on the buttons if there's any engravings.


----------



## terite

javaboo said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Pink Cotton Trench Coat
> Item Number: 321352575916
> Seller ID: us-lemos
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321352575916
> 
> Thanks!



We like to see the size tag, buttons, photo of the coat lying open (showing the whole coat).
t


----------



## javaboo

terite said:


> We like to see the size tag, buttons, photo of the coat lying open (showing the whole coat).
> t



Hi I have attached more photos and I'm waiting for the button and size tag photo. The listing has a photo of the coat open.


----------



## terite

javaboo said:


> Hi I have attached more photos and I'm waiting for the button and size tag photo. The listing has a photo of the coat open.



Looks good.
t


----------



## yayuii

javaboo said:


> Hi I have attached more photos and I'm waiting for the button and size tag photo. The listing has a photo of the coat open.



Looks very good. Authentic.


----------



## LemonDrop

Hi. I'm not asking about a specific auction. It actually ended yesterday.  So I don't have an auction number. I decided against this bag and I wanted to see if I judged it correctly. I thought the spacing wasn't even on the front of the bag. The image under each strap does not match.  I also thought that it was way too misaligned at the seams. Did I judge it correctly as fake? Thanks for any help. I'm trying to learn.


----------



## LemonDrop

A second pic


----------



## lovely2008

item:  NEW BURBERRY $1,495 BLACK LAMBSKIN LEATHER LYNHER BRIDLE PURSE BAG TOTE
#:  291111056392

seller:  ison_jv
link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291111056392&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

hi ladies, is this tote auth? tia!


----------



## casperzha0

Item name : Burberry scarf
Link : mynetsale.com.au
Photo: Attached


I just received two scarves I bought on Mynetsale, I'm not sure if they are authentic or not. Could you guys plz help me out? If they are fakes, I am gonna return them immediately. Thanks, really appreciate.


----------



## yayuii

lovely2008 said:


> item:  NEW BURBERRY $1,495 BLACK LAMBSKIN LEATHER LYNHER BRIDLE PURSE BAG TOTE
> #:  291111056392
> 
> seller:  ison_jv
> link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291111056392&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> hi ladies, is this tote auth? tia!



Need pictures of the "made in" tag (usually behind the "Burberry" tag)  and the care tag.


----------



## yayuii

casperzha0 said:


> Item name : Burberry scarf
> Link : mynetsale.com.au
> Photo: Attached
> 
> 
> I just received two scarves I bought on Mynetsale, I'm not sure if they are authentic or not. Could you guys plz help me out? If they are fakes, I am gonna return them immediately. Thanks, really appreciate.



Fake. The Rs and the Bs are wrong.

Just to make sure though, *bump for terite.*


----------



## casperzha0

yayuii said:


> Fake. The Rs and the Bs are wrong.
> 
> Just to make sure though, *bump for terite.*


Thanks. I am gonna return them this afternoon.


----------



## terite

LemonDrop said:


> A second pic
> 
> We need to see more photos in order to say for sure.
> t


----------



## terite

lovely2008 said:


> item:  NEW BURBERRY $1,495 BLACK LAMBSKIN LEATHER LYNHER BRIDLE PURSE BAG TOTE
> #:  291111056392
> 
> seller:  ison_jv
> link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291111056392&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> hi ladies, is this tote auth? tia!



Please see post #1 for a list of the photos that we need.
t


----------



## terite

casperzha0 said:


> Item name : Burberry scarf
> Link : mynetsale.com.au
> Photo: Attached
> 
> 
> I just received two scarves I bought on Mynetsale, I'm not sure if they are authentic or not. Could you guys plz help me out? If they are fakes, I am gonna return them immediately. Thanks, really appreciate.
> 
> I only see one scarf - where is the other one?
> 
> This one is fake. Yes, return it!
> t


----------



## ujili

Hi, Can someone please help me authenticate this bag! Thanks!

Name: RARE BRAND NEW & AUTHENTIC BURBERRY PRORSUM CARRY-ON BAG/TRAVEL TOTE 
Seller ID: tequilasf
Item Number: 291109848033
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-BRAND-...TE-ITALY-CHECK-/291109848033?autorefresh=true

Thanks a lot!


----------



## lovely2008

terite said:


> Please see post #1 for a list of the photos that we need.
> t



do you still authenticate after listings ended?  i'm thinking of buying this bag before someone else buy it and post more pics for you guys.


----------



## dorayaki90

Hi,

Will you authenticate this bag for me?
Item name: Authentic Burberry Nova Check Tote Bag
Item number: 251483469823
Seller ID: wallnutcat
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251483469823?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Additional pic from the seller

Thank you in advance


----------



## terite

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will you authenticate this bag for me?
> Item name: Authentic Burberry Nova Check Tote Bag
> Item number: 251483469823
> Seller ID: wallnutcat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251483469823?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Additional pic from the seller
> 
> Thank you in advance



Let's see the back of that Made in China tag and the Burberry tag.
t


----------



## terite

lovely2008 said:


> do you still authenticate after listings ended?  i'm thinking of buying this bag before someone else buy it and post more pics for you guys.


We will authenticate any time.
t


----------



## terite

ujili said:


> Hi, Can someone please help me authenticate this bag! Thanks!
> 
> Name: RARE BRAND NEW & AUTHENTIC BURBERRY PRORSUM CARRY-ON BAG/TRAVEL TOTE
> Seller ID: tequilasf
> Item Number: 291109848033
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-BRAND-...TE-ITALY-CHECK-/291109848033?autorefresh=true
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Let's see the lock and lock cover.
t


----------



## dorayaki90

terite said:


> Let's see the back of that Made in China tag and the Burberry tag.
> t



Hi,

The seller got back to me and gave me these pictures.
Is this bag authentic?

Thank you


----------



## terite

dorayaki90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The seller got back to me and gave me these pictures.
> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Thank you



The stamps look good.
t


----------



## nayna

Hi there!

I just got a black Burberry trench from a rather reputable luxury goods seller on a local auction site - as there was no time to request any pictures before the auction ended, I bought it without being 100% sure it's authentic and trusted the seller (maybe I shouldn't do that anymore..). 
Can anyone have a look at the pics and let me know whether you think it's authentic or not? If you need more info or additional pictures, let me know!


----------



## terite

nayna said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I just got a black Burberry trench from a rather reputable luxury goods seller on a local auction site - as there was no time to request any pictures before the auction ended, I bought it without being 100% sure it's authentic and trusted the seller (maybe I shouldn't do that anymore..).
> Can anyone have a look at the pics and let me know whether you think it's authentic or not? If you need more info or additional pictures, let me know!



Looks good
t


----------



## spankiefrankie

Name: Burberry Womens Scarf Designer 100% Cashmere Ivory Authentic Saks
Seller ID: asi5263
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Wo...d=100012&prg=9209&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=331164402808


----------



## terite

spankiefrankie said:


> Name: Burberry Womens Scarf Designer 100% Cashmere Ivory Authentic Saks
> Seller ID: asi5263
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Wo...d=100012&prg=9209&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=331164402808



*Bump for Addy
t*


----------



## precious baby

Hi All, I am new to Burberry. Recently, a Speedy looking Burberry bag caught my eyes. I found 2 online shopping websites which sell it. However, the prices are so low that I begin to wonder if the items are genuine. Can anyone of you kindly take a look at the links below and comment? Thank you.

burberrybags2013.us

littleataly.eu


----------



## Addy

precious baby said:


> Hi All, I am new to Burberry. Recently, a Speedy looking Burberry bag caught my eyes. I found 2 online shopping websites which sell it. However, the prices are so low that I begin to wonder if the items are genuine. Can anyone of you kindly take a look at the links below and comment? Thank you.
> 
> burberrybags2013.us
> 
> littleataly.eu



Fakes


----------



## Addy

spankiefrankie said:


> Name: Burberry Womens Scarf Designer 100% Cashmere Ivory Authentic Saks
> Seller ID: asi5263
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Wo...d=100012&prg=9209&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=331164402808



Please also post Item #: 331160714478 next time

Looks okay


----------



## precious baby

Addy said:


> Fakes


Thank you very much.


----------



## Pammy85

Hi, 

I intend to buy this Burberry blue label. I want to check is it authentic? As the seller told me she bought from japan. 

1st pic


----------



## Pammy85

2nd pic.


----------



## Pammy85

3rd pic.


----------



## Pammy85

4th pic.


----------



## Pammy85

Kindly let me know is it authentic for Burberry blue label?

If not authentic, I will not buy it. Thank you in advance.

Last pic.


----------



## angelxchild

Hi ladies!

I purchased the following coat on ebay already, but I'd still like to have it authenticated for peace of mind 

Item Name: Burberry Brit Wool Coat AUD $1550 very good condition SZ US 2
Item Number: 161234318868
Seller ID: scuba-buddies
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I've attached some additional photos of the coat. Thanks in advance!


----------



## prairieberry

Hi, I purchased this scarf recently but am a little sketched out by the lack of tags.  I heard fashionphile is fairly reputable but am still a bit uncertain about this purchase.  I can still return the product thanks to their return policy.   How would they be able to confidently authenticate the scarf without the tag? Would you buy something with the tags removed?  What are your thoughts?  any comments would be much appreciated!

http://www.fashionphile.com/BURBERRY-Cashmere-Giant-Check-Fringe-Scarf-Ivory-49983#


----------



## grumpygarfield

Pammy85 said:


> Kindly let me know is it authentic for Burberry blue label?
> 
> If not authentic, I will not buy it. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Last pic.


Nothing wrong - I have the same one as well bought from Japan


----------



## yayuii

angelxchild said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I purchased the following coat on ebay already, but I'd still like to have it authenticated for peace of mind
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit Wool Coat AUD $1550 very good condition SZ US 2
> Item Number: 161234318868
> Seller ID: scuba-buddies
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I've attached some additional photos of the coat. Thanks in advance!



Genuine.





prairieberry said:


> Hi, I purchased this scarf recently but am a little sketched out by the lack of tags.  I heard fashionphile is fairly reputable but am still a bit uncertain about this purchase.  I can still return the product thanks to their return policy.   How would they be able to confidently authenticate the scarf without the tag? Would you buy something with the tags removed?  What are your thoughts?  any comments would be much appreciated!
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/BURBERRY-Cashmere-Giant-Check-Fringe-Scarf-Ivory-49983#



Please see post 1 for required pics.




spankiefrankie said:


> Name: Burberry Womens Scarf Designer 100% Cashmere Ivory Authentic Saks
> Seller ID: asi5263
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Wo...d=100012&prg=9209&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=331164402808



Genuine.


----------



## grumpygarfield

Hi I recently bought from a preown bag shop and claimed to be brand new - cut  off the string off the burberry tags and noticed a imperfection on the top  zipper..
- I can't seem to find this model online.. anyone owns this before  ?

I hope this is the real deal else I'll send it back to the shop..


----------



## grumpygarfield




----------



## grumpygarfield




----------



## terite

Pammy85 said:


> Kindly let me know is it authentic for Burberry blue label?
> 
> If not authentic, I will not buy it. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Last pic.
> 
> Everything looks good so far - please send a clear photo of the metal badge on the front and the zipper pull.
> t


----------



## terite

Can you get a clear photo of the serial number and the Burberry badge on the inside.

Has someone colored the Made in China tag?

Meanwhile I do not like the sewing on the back of the zipper pull, and I do not like the straps.

Send a photo of the OTHER side of the paper tag too, and the plastic piece.

T


----------



## grumpygarfield

Thanks for the help.. here are more pics as requested


Yes they are coloured nowadays
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberr...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item540650869c


- Front:MADE IN CHINA
- Back: CNOINCHOOIN


Outside Paper Tag:
-NORDSTROM
-barcode: 0647 9945 8423


Inside Paper Tag:
A:LL DENHAM NOV:SFSP:6011T 
Order No: 4500032561
Article 3546284
Colour Berry Red


----------



## terite

grumpygarfield said:


> Thanks for the help.. here are more pics as requested
> 
> 
> Yes they are coloured nowadays
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberr...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&var=&hash=item540650869c
> 
> Tags looks good. Just need to see that Burberry badge inside - a clear shot.
> t


----------



## angelxchild

yayuii said:


> Genuine.




Thank you so much!


----------



## Pammy85

Hi,

Attached as requested.


----------



## Pammy85

Kindly let me know is it genuine? Thanks for the help.


----------



## terite

Pammy85 said:


> Kindly let me know is it genuine? Thanks for the help.



Genuine Burberry Blue Label 
t


----------



## Pammy85

terite said:


> Genuine Burberry Blue Label
> t



Hi,

Thank you very much!!! I will buy it.

Regards.


----------



## Pammy85

grumpygarfield said:


> Nothing wrong - I have the same one as well bought from Japan



Hi,

Thanks for the help. =)

Regards.


----------



## terite

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you very much!!! I will buy it.
> 
> Regards.



You are welcome.


t


----------



## grumpygarfield

Gosh the label is glossy/reflective and stamp very hard to capture on my Samsung  - guess this is the best.. so comments anyone ?


----------



## terite

grumpygarfield said:


> Gosh the label is glossy/reflective and stamp very hard to capture on my Samsung  - guess this is the best.. so comments anyone ?



Too blurry for me to tell.
t


----------



## grumpygarfield

I can see with a loupe that "U" left side is thicker than right.
The "R"s are curved at the bottom.. Is this what you are expecting ?


If you have an ipad zoom it in - you can see clearly..


----------



## Welovechristina

Please authenticate this bag.  Thanks!  Seller said the serial number is ITTIVGR&#7884;8CAL.

Burberry Regent tote
Seller: vyanne12
Item: 121307902933
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121307902933?redirect=mobile


----------



## terite

Welovechristina said:


> Please authenticate this bag.  Thanks!  Seller said the serial number is ITTIVGR&#7884;8CAL.
> 
> Burberry Regent tote
> Seller: vyanne12
> Item: 121307902933
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121307902933?redirect=mobile



No red flags, but I would like to see the serial number and a better shot of the made in tag.
t


----------



## Welovechristina

terite said:


> No red flags, but I would like to see the serial number and a better shot of the made in tag.
> t



Thanks for checking but someone did the "buy it now".


----------



## terite

Welovechristina said:


> Thanks for checking but someone did the "buy it now".



You are welcome
t


----------



## ihawkeye08

terite said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Check measurements - it might be a child's size.
> 
> This scarf would have only come with this one sewn on fabric tag - it predates the use of two tags on these scarves.
> 
> t


Thank you Terite & Yayuii!

Terite, yes I do believe it is a child size. She said it measures at 8.25' by 49'. It's for my mom, she's just a petite little thing. Is $110 a reasonable price?


----------



## terite

ihawkeye08 said:


> Thank you Terite & Yayuii!
> 
> Terite, yes I do believe it is a child size. She said it measures at 8.25' by 49'. It's for my mom, she's just a petite little thing. Is $110 a reasonable price?



Nothing wrong with those smaller sized scarves - just thought I would mention it because these days, scarves seem to have gotten bigger!

We don't talk price on here - so much depends on where you are/what currency/what economy - etc.

T


----------



## Evertila

Hi experts, i need this authenticated. x I can take more photo if needed. Please and thank you. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Please and thank you.


----------



## Addy

Evertila said:


> Hi experts, i need this authenticated. x I can take more photo if needed. Please and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563771
> View attachment 2563780
> View attachment 2563783
> View attachment 2563785
> View attachment 2563786
> View attachment 2563787



Need pics of MADE IN and serial stamps


----------



## dorothygail101

I was wondering if this burberrys bag is authentic?


----------



## Evertila

Hi Addy, it is here. Thank you so much. I bought this 1325USD equivalent.


----------



## regiftgal

Good evening 
If someone could give me an opinion on this Burberry Photo Wallet I would greatly appreciate it 


Item Name: Burberry Embossed Check (3 Pic) Tri-fold Photo Wallet
Color: Bronze Metallic
Material: Embossed Check Leather
Size: 2.5" across x 3" tall
Note: There is nothing that screams fake to me, I just havent seen another photo wallet like this. THX for any help you can give and approx what year this is from.
































THX


----------



## authprada

Hi! Is this an authentic Burberry sweater?

Seller name -Renochad22
Ebay item number- 141204742956
Item title - Burberry London Womens Off White Beige Diamond Print Medium Sweater Made Italy
Item link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/141204742956?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Please note there are no additional tags inside the sweater, and I do not see any signs of it having been cut off. the only tag on the sweater is the top blue Burberry tag as shown in the Ebay listing in the photo. Thanks in advance


----------



## Majamulberry

Just bought this. Please authenticate

Item: Burberry marystowe
seller: the.very.best.for.less
itemnr: 161257891613
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161257891613&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1120

Thanks


----------



## terite

dorothygail101 said:


> I was wondering if this burberrys bag is authentic?



That is a fake.
t


----------



## terite

Evertila said:


> Hi Addy, it is here. Thank you so much. I bought this 1325USD equivalent.
> 
> This looks good.
> T


----------



## Evertila

Thank you T. 

I really am amaze how helpful all if you are. Thanks


----------



## rgbarrera

Hello, first time posting.  Read the rules I hope I did this right.  I would like to know if this is a real Burberry. There are several photos on the ebay link.  The purse looks more like a "House Check" than a "Nova Check". Tried searching for this bag and couldn't find anything like it. Help!!

Item Name:Burberry Nova Check Plaid Canvas Brown Leather Metal Shoulder Bag Handbag
Item Number: 181365008593
Seller ID: MAXPAWNSUPERSTORE
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181365008593


----------



## fanah

Item Name: Burberry Shoulder Bag red canvas
Comments: Never seen one like this before. Could someone please check if this is real. Thank you so much.


----------



## lia_wimbouw

Hi, please authenticate this Burberry: 
Name: Burberry handbag pink niva check tote

Item number : 111307354501

Seller: eskayceeltd









Thanks before!


----------



## regiftgal

Hi-
If someone could give me an opinion on this Burberry Photo Wallet I would greatly appreciate it 
 Item Name: Burberry Embossed Check (3 Pic) Tri-fold Photo Wallet
 Color: Bronze Metallic
 Material: Embossed Check Leather
 Size: 2.5" across x 3" tall
 Note: There is nothing that screams fake to me, I just havent seen another photo wallet like this. THX for any help you can give and approx what year this is from.











































THX


----------



## terite

Evertila said:


> Thank you T.
> 
> I really am amaze how helpful all if you are. Thanks



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Majamulberry said:


> Just bought this. Please authenticate
> 
> Item: Burberry marystowe
> seller: the.very.best.for.less
> itemnr: 161257891613
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161257891613&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1120
> 
> Thanks



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

regiftgal said:


> Hi-
> If someone could give me an opinion on this Burberry Photo Wallet I would greatly appreciate it
> Item Name: Burberry Embossed Check (3 Pic) Tri-fold Photo Wallet
> Color: Bronze Metallic
> Material: Embossed Check Leather
> Size: 2.5" across x 3" tall
> Note: There is nothing that screams fake to me, I just havent seen another photo wallet like this. THX for any help you can give and approx what year this is from.
> 
> No red flags, but I would like to see a clearer/closer photo of the made in stamp and the Burberry stamp.
> t


----------



## terite

lia_wimbouw said:


> Hi, please authenticate this Burberry:
> Name: Burberry handbag pink niva check tote
> 
> Item number : 111307354501
> 
> Seller: eskayceeltd
> Genuine.
> t


----------



## terite

rgbarrera said:


> Hello, first time posting.  Read the rules I hope I did this right.  I would like to know if this is a real Burberry. There are several photos on the ebay link.  The purse looks more like a "House Check" than a "Nova Check". Tried searching for this bag and couldn't find anything like it. Help!!
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Nova Check Plaid Canvas Brown Leather Metal Shoulder Bag Handbag
> Item Number: 181365008593
> Seller ID: MAXPAWNSUPERSTORE
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181365008593



Genuine.
Yes, that is house check, not nova check
t


----------



## terite

fanah said:


> Item Name: Burberry Shoulder Bag red canvas
> Comments: Never seen one like this before. Could someone please check if this is real. Thank you so much.



Oh - thanks for sending that in. 

I love that one.
Real
T

2003


----------



## terite

authprada said:


> Hi! Is this an authentic Burberry sweater?
> 
> Seller name -Renochad22
> Ebay item number- 141204742956
> Item title - Burberry London Womens Off White Beige Diamond Print Medium Sweater Made Italy
> Item link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/141204742956?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Please note there are no additional tags inside the sweater, and I do not see any signs of it having been cut off. the only tag on the sweater is the top blue Burberry tag as shown in the Ebay listing in the photo. Thanks in advance


Looks genuine.

Older style/vintage
t


----------



## fanah

terite said:


> Oh - thanks for sending that in.
> 
> I love that one.
> Real
> T
> 
> 2003


Thank you so much. Really like it too.


----------



## Majamulberry

Thanks!


----------



## lia_wimbouw

terite said:


> lia_wimbouw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, please authenticate this Burberry:
> Name: Burberry handbag pink niva check tote
> 
> Item number : 111307354501
> 
> Seller: eskayceeltd
> Genuine.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, T! This would be my first burberry
Click to expand...


----------



## burberrywant

Hello first time poster!

The pictures for this one are very detailed, just scroll down and you'll see them.
Item Name:BURBERRY PRORSUM TRENCH PEA COAT JACKET 
Item Number:151247166745
Seller ID:artexfashionusa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-PR...45?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item2337089d19

This one says no returns.
Item Name:Mens Burberry Wool Coat
Item Number:121311198929
Seller ID:bliu8073
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Burberry-Wool-Coat-/121311198929?hash=item1c3eb5fed1



Item Name:BURBERRY LONDON BURLISON Dark Grey Pea Coat
Item Number:171282390617
Seller ID:artexfashionusa
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-LO...17?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item27e139de59

Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

burberrywant said:


> Hello first time poster!
> 
> The pictures for this one are very detailed, just scroll down and you'll see them.
> Item Name:BURBERRY PRORSUM TRENCH PEA COAT JACKET
> Item Number:151247166745
> Seller ID:artexfashionusa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-PR...45?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item2337089d19
> 
> This one says no returns.
> Item Name:Mens Burberry Wool Coat
> Item Number:121311198929
> Seller ID:bliu8073
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Burberry-Wool-Coat-/121311198929?hash=item1c3eb5fed1
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:BURBERRY LONDON BURLISON Dark Grey Pea Coat
> Item Number:171282390617
> Seller ID:artexfashionusa
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-LO...17?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item27e139de59
> 
> Thanks so much!


1/2 Need to see clear/close photos of the labels
3 Looks good
t


----------



## terite

lia_wimbouw said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, T! This would be my first burberry
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Majamulberry said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

fanah said:


> Thank you so much. Really like it too.



You are welcome
t


----------



## burberrywant

terite said:


> 1/2 Need to see clear/close photos of the labels
> 3 Looks good
> t



Hi thanks so much for the fast reply! Please stay online for 10 minutes longer, I have gotten more pictures and found authentic comparisons.


----------



## burberrywant

burberrywant said:


> Hi thanks so much for the fast reply! Please stay online for 10 minutes longer, I have gotten more pictures and found authentic comparisons.



Okay, so for the 1st one, here is a link to very clear pictures from a retailer
https://www.mrporter.com/product/175854

The seller has copied these pictures but added some of his own. The inside pocket picture there is a piece of fabric for the button but in the ebay sellers photo it isnt there. Possibly it inside the pocket? Also there seems to be a BURBERRY logo that reaches the pocket, but it isnt seen in the original.

The 2nd one I already confirmed is fake, on the tag the D and O are together

The 3rd one, I found a similar jacket that someone else is selling

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161266534285

and he sent me photos






The tags are completely the same but the first sellers tag just says BURBERRY and the second sellers tag says BURBERRY LONDON. I have a feeling the 1st one is the real one because the collar matches the jacket material more. 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## terite

burberrywant said:


> Okay, so for the 1st one, here is a link to very clear pictures from a retailer
> https://www.mrporter.com/product/175854
> 
> The seller has copied these pictures but added some of his own. The inside pocket picture there is a piece of fabric for the button but in the ebay sellers photo it isnt there. Possibly it inside the pocket? Also there seems to be a BURBERRY logo that reaches the pocket, but it isnt seen in the original.
> 
> The 2nd one I already confirmed is fake, on the tag the D and O are together
> 
> The 3rd one, I found a similar jacket that someone else is selling
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161266534285
> 
> and he sent me photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tags are completely the same but the first sellers tag just says BURBERRY and the second sellers tag says BURBERRY LONDON. I have a feeling the 1st one is the real one because the collar matches the jacket material more.
> 
> Thanks so much!!



1 The first link does not work - also I don't want to see photos of other coats, just the coats that you are bidding on.

2 What D/O are together on the tag on the second one?

3 Send photos of the coats you like - this is a replica market - so seeing similar coats does not help us.

t


----------



## burberrywant

terite said:


> 1 The first link does not work - also I don't want to see photos of other coats, just the coats that you are bidding on.
> 
> 2 What D/O are together on the tag on the second one?
> 
> 3 Send photos of the coats you like - this is a replica market - so seeing similar coats does not help us.
> 
> t


Thanks again for your help.

The first one, when you click the hyperlink it does not work but if you copy and paste it does, very strange. I posted it cause they give extremely detailed photos of the same jacket thats for sale on ebay but 100% authentic since its from mr porter.

The second, the 8th photo with the tag not clearly visible, it is L O N DO N

The third, sorry I meant to say they are exactly the same**. They are the same everything but the 1st one says BURBERRY on the label listing the materials. The second says BURBERRY and LONDON under it, everything thing else on the label is the same. So I am wondering is the label listing materials supposed to say BURBERRY or BURBERRY LONDON


----------



## tracy0730

Good afternoon, I purchased this Burberrys belt from eBay quite awhile ago.  The link no linger works so I'll post as many pictures as I can.  It is a brown leather belt, stamped with the following information:

Burberrys of LONDON
Made in Italy
Serial # BB 25106 A
S for size Small
The buckle is stamped with Solid Brass
There is a stamped burberry knight at the edge of the belt

The back of the belt appears to be a soft suede but this looks off to me due to some of the stains around the stamps and the Rs do not have the rat tails.

Thank you in advance. Could someone authenticate for me?
View attachment 2566277
View attachment 2566278
View attachment 2566282
View attachment 2566284
View attachment 2566285
View attachment 2566286


----------



## terite

burberrywant said:


> Thanks again for your help.
> 
> The first one, when you click the hyperlink it does not work but if you copy and paste it does, very strange. I posted it cause they give extremely detailed photos of the same jacket thats for sale on ebay but 100% authentic since its from mr porter.
> 
> The second, the 8th photo with the tag not clearly visible, it is L O N DO N
> 
> The third, sorry I meant to say they are exactly the same**. They are the same everything but the 1st one says BURBERRY on the label listing the materials. The second says BURBERRY and LONDON under it, everything thing else on the label is the same. So I am wondering is the label listing materials supposed to say BURBERRY or BURBERRY LONDON



2. That photo looks ok - (8th photo) it is a photo of the size tag that is in the pocket - upside down though - it might be fine - just a bad angle. That looks exactly right for that tag.

And everything else - I can't help unless you send photos of the specific coat you want.

t


----------



## terite

tracy0730 said:


> Good afternoon, I purchased this Burberrys belt from eBay quite awhile ago.  The link no linger works so I'll post as many pictures as I can.  It is a brown leather belt, stamped with the following information:
> 
> Burberrys of LONDON
> Made in Italy
> Serial # BB 25106 A
> S for size Small
> The buckle is stamped with Solid Brass
> There is a stamped burberry knight at the edge of the belt
> 
> The back of the belt appears to be a soft suede but this looks off to me due to some of the stains around the stamps and the Rs do not have the rat tails.
> 
> Thank you in advance. Could someone authenticate for me?
> 
> 
> This link/these attachments don't work for me.
> t


----------



## burberrywant

terite said:


> 2. That photo looks ok - (8th photo) it is a photo of the size tag that is in the pocket - upside down though - it might be fine - just a bad angle. That looks exactly right for that tag.
> 
> And everything else - I can't help unless you send photos of the specific coat you want.
> 
> t


All I am asking is this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171282390617

The 7th picture here (allows you to zoom up) the tag that lists materials, is it supposed to say BURBERRY? or BURBERRY and LONDON underneath it? In that one it just says BURBERRY


----------



## terite

burberrywant said:


> All I am asking is this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171282390617
> 
> The 7th picture here (allows you to zoom up) the tag that lists materials, is it supposed to say BURBERRY? or BURBERRY and LONDON underneath it? In that one it just says BURBERRY



If it says Burberry - that is correct. Notice it says Made it Turkey - at the neck and on the tag
t


----------



## tracy0730

Sorry T, this is the first time I am using the ipad app and I may be using the upload feature incorrectly.  Let's try again...

Good afternoon, I purchased this Burberrys belt from eBay quite awhile ago.  The link no linger works so I'll post as many pictures as I can.  It is a brown leather belt, stamped with the following information:

Burberrys of LONDON
Made in Italy
Serial # BB 25106 A
S for size Small
The buckle is stamped with Solid Brass
There is a stamped burberry knight at the edge of the belt

The back of the belt appears to be a soft suede but this looks off to me due to some of the stains around the stamps and the Rs do not have the rat tails.

Thank you in advance. Could someone authenticate for me?


This link/these attachments don't work for me.




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## terite

tracy0730 said:


> Sorry T, this is the first time I am using the ipad app and I may be using the upload feature incorrectly.  Let's try again...
> 
> Good afternoon, I purchased this Burberrys belt from eBay quite awhile ago.  The link no linger works so I'll post as many pictures as I can.  It is a brown leather belt, stamped with the following information:
> 
> Burberrys of LONDON
> Made in Italy
> Serial # BB 25106 A
> S for size Small
> The buckle is stamped with Solid Brass
> There is a stamped burberry knight at the edge of the belt
> Hi
> 
> Notice that it says, "Burberrys" which means it is a vintage belt - from the 80/90 s mayble.
> 
> Genuine.
> t


----------



## tracy0730

Thank you so much!  I am sorry for the initial problem with the pictures but now I know how to upload properly on my ipad . Have a great day!


----------



## terite

tracy0730 said:


> Thank you so much!  I am sorry for the initial problem with the pictures but now I know how to upload properly on my ipad . Have a great day!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Item Name: Burberry Classic Nova Scarf
 Item Number: 171282088003
 Seller ID: catsmeoooow 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171282088003?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thanks!


----------



## ujili

terite said:


> Let's see the lock and lock cover.
> t



Thank you for your help but someone got to the bag before I did~


----------



## ujili

Hi, Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?! I asked the seller for more pics. Thanks!

Name; Burberry Small Signature Grain Leather Tote Bag Brand New
Seller ID: mtlsales2000
Item Number: 111314978901
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111314978901?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## Pammy85

Hi,


I have bought the burberry nova check bag, but I do not know whether it is authentic. I have attached some of the photos below.


Is it authentic?


your reply on this is much appreciated. thank you.


----------



## terite

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Classic Nova Scarf
> Item Number: 171282088003
> Seller ID: catsmeoooow
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171282088003?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Fake - 
Why not report it
t


----------



## terite

ujili said:


> Thank you for your help but someone got to the bag before I did~


Better safe than sorry.
You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

ujili said:


> Hi, Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?! I asked the seller for more pics. Thanks!
> 
> Name; Burberry Small Signature Grain Leather Tote Bag Brand New
> Seller ID: mtlsales2000
> Item Number: 111314978901
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111314978901?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649



We need to see photos of the tags and labels.
t


----------



## terite

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have bought the burberry nova check bag, but I do not know whether it is authentic. I have attached some of the photos below.
> 
> 
> Is it authentic?
> 
> 
> Let's see a photo of the bag open and a photo of the inside of the wallet.
> t


----------



## Welovechristina

Kindly authenticate this bag.  Thank you.

Seller: pmc7067
Item #: 351037756553
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351037756553?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## terite

Welovechristina said:


> Kindly authenticate this bag.  Thank you.
> 
> Seller: pmc7067
> Item #: 351037756553
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351037756553?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Authentic
T


----------



## lia_wimbouw

Hi, just found this! Please kindly authenticate: 

Name: Burberry genuine bag
Item number: 171281955921
Seller : sof19782011






I feel a bit suspicious since the pattern is uneven. Thanks before!


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Item Name: NWT Burberry Classic Check Linen Silk Scarf 180x80NWT Burberry Classic Check Linen Silk Scarf 180x80
Item Number: 181369974733
Seller ID: lakeinnisfree
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...33&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_918wt_924

Thanks!!


----------



## Addy

lia_wimbouw said:


> Hi, just found this! Please kindly authenticate:
> 
> Name: Burberry genuine bag
> Item number: 171281955921
> Seller : sof19782011
> 
> View attachment 2567043
> View attachment 2567044
> View attachment 2567045
> 
> 
> I feel a bit suspicious since the pattern is uneven. Thanks before!



Please also post link as per post 1 next time

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-ge...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Where is it uneven?


----------



## terite

t


----------



## Addy

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Item Name: NWT Burberry Classic Check Linen Silk Scarf 180x80NWT Burberry Classic Check Linen Silk Scarf 180x80
> Item Number: 181369974733
> Seller ID: lakeinnisfree
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...33&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_918wt_924
> 
> Thanks!!



Looks good


----------



## lia_wimbouw

Addy said:


> Please also post link as per post 1 next time
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-ge...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> 
> Where is it uneven?




Well, you can see that the side check pattern is not the continuation from the front pattern. They're not meet neatly from side to side.


----------



## terite

lia_wimbouw said:


> Well, you can see that the side check pattern is not the continuation from the front pattern. They're not meet neatly from side to side.



I think it is genuine - sortof a beach bag with a rubbery bottom, right?

Check the inside sewn seam for a MADE IN TAG

T


----------



## ujili

terite said:


> We need to see photos of the tags and labels.
> t



Hi, Yes the seller sent me more pics of the tags. Please authenticate it for me! Thanks!


----------



## Pammy85

terite said:


> Pammy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have bought the burberry nova check bag, but I do not know whether it is authentic. I have attached some of the photos below.
> 
> 
> Is it authentic?
> 
> 
> Let's see a photo of the bag open and a photo of the inside of the wallet.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Attached as requested. Is it authentic?
> 
> 
> Regards.
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Pammy85 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Attached as requested. Is it authentic?
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> This look good.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

ujili said:


> Hi, Yes the seller sent me more pics of the tags. Please authenticate it for me! Thanks!


Check for a tag in one of the pockets?

Send also photos of the Burberry metal bit on the front, and straight on photos of the Made in tag, serial number, stamp, stamp on lock. 
t


----------



## burberrywant

This seller looks pretty solid judging by the other items he is currently selling and their prices. However I am just a little concerned because the collar logo seperates at the middle, and he said it is from a previous season without specifying the model type further. Thanks for the help!


Men's Heritage Beige Cotton Blend Nova Check Trench Coat
141245651338
wsdlb

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-BURBERRY...A_MC_Outerwear&var&hash=item20e2e5998a&_uhb=1


----------



## terite

burberrywant said:


> This seller looks pretty solid judging by the other items he is currently selling and their prices. However I am just a little concerned because the collar logo seperates at the middle, and he said it is from a previous season without specifying the model type further. Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> Men's Heritage Beige Cotton Blend Nova Check Trench Coat
> 141245651338
> wsdlb
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-BURBERRY...A_MC_Outerwear&var&hash=item20e2e5998a&_uhb=1




This is genuine.
I don't know what you mean about the "collar logo" separating - there are two tags there - usually Made in and size.
Inside the paper tag will give you clues about the season/color/model
t


----------



## axl6699

Hi ladies, I got this belt from a local consignment store today. Please help me authenticate it. Thanks!

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Belt
Link (if available): n/a
Photos: http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/axl6699/library/Burberry Belt?evt=email_share


----------



## terite

axl6699 said:


> Hi ladies, I got this belt from a local consignment store today. Please help me authenticate it. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Belt
> Link (if available): n/a
> Photos: http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/axl6699/library/Burberry Belt?evt=email_share



Nice find!

Genuine
t


----------



## axl6699

terite said:


> Nice find!
> 
> Genuine
> t



Thanks so much, terite! It was a great deal.


----------



## Pammy85

terite said:


> Pammy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Attached as requested. Is it authentic?
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> This look good.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is genuine?
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Pammy85 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pammy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is genuine?
> 
> Regards.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, genuine
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

axl6699 said:


> Thanks so much, terite! It was a great deal.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Pammy85

terite said:


> Pammy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!!! Thank you so much!! =)
> 
> Regards.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Pammy85 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pammy85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great!!! Thank you so much!! =)
> 
> Regards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lihao

Item Name:  Details about   $250 New  BURBERRY LONDON MODERN FIT DRESS SHIRT/ WHITE & GRAY. Size 15 / 32-33
 Item Number: 111044273206
Seller ID:   eb92614
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/250-New-BUR...273206?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item19dac12436

anyone can help me on this.,

thanks!


----------



## tempurabits

Hi terite! Thanks in advance

Item Name: Blueberry Scarf
Item Number: 121278997768
Seller ID: vip_couture
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121278997768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item Name: Blueberry Scarf
Item Number: 191121594386
Seller ID: luxury.garage.sale 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/191121594386?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

I would greatly appreciate help in authenticating this Scarf! Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Pink Cashmere Blueberry Scarf
Seller ID: charestal
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Pink-Cashmere-Burberry-Scarf-533328afba5340774e0c642a


----------



## icandiie

Item Name: Blueberry Giant Icon Cashmere Nova Check Scarf
Item Number: 161266283728
Seller ID: the.very.best.for.less
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161266283728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## terite

lihao said:


> Item Name:  Details about   $250 New  BURBERRY LONDON MODERN FIT DRESS SHIRT/ WHITE & GRAY. Size 15 / 32-33
> Item Number: 111044273206
> Seller ID:   eb92614
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/250-New-BUR...273206?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item19dac12436
> 
> anyone can help me on this.,
> 
> thanks!



Genuine.
t


----------



## terite

tempurabits said:


> Hi terite! Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Blueberry Scarf
> Item Number: 121278997768
> Seller ID: vip_couture
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121278997768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item Name: Blueberry Scarf
> Item Number: 191121594386
> Seller ID: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/191121594386?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




1. Fake
2. Not sure - need a photo showing entire scarf and the placement of the label - also a photo of the fabric tag turned inside out.
t


----------



## terite

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> I would greatly appreciate help in authenticating this Scarf! Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Pink Cashmere Blueberry Scarf
> Seller ID: charestal
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Pink-Cashmere-Burberry-Scarf-533328afba5340774e0c642a



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

icandiie said:


> Item Name: Blueberry Giant Icon Cashmere Nova Check Scarf
> Item Number: 161266283728
> Seller ID: the.very.best.for.less
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161266283728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



Looks good.
t


----------



## this_glamgal

Burberry Novacheck Pink Satchel: Purchased from a lady who I have been buying from for years. But I have purchased other brands and this is the first Burberry I got. Everything seems to check out except for stitching. Kindly authenticate.


----------



## terite

this_glamgal said:


> Burberry Novacheck Pink Satchel: Purchased from a lady who I have been buying from for years. But I have purchased other brands and this is the first Burberry I got. Everything seems to check out except for stitching. Kindly authenticate.



Genuine
t


----------



## alice102

Item Name: Burberry  Brit Buckingham Classic  BLack Trench Coat   Sz. 2
Item Number: 191124750344
Seller ID: cashinyourpocket0624
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...prg=20131017132637&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=251495260437

Could someone help with the item above? Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

alice102 said:


> Item Name: Burberry  Brit Buckingham Classic  BLack Trench Coat   Sz. 2
> Item Number: 191124750344
> Seller ID: cashinyourpocket0624
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...prg=20131017132637&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=251495260437
> 
> Could someone help with the item above? Thanks in advance!


Please send a photo of the size tag and the back of the collar.
t


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

Hi guys! please help me authenticate whether this burberry bag is real? dropbox.com/s/eq5f0eztvaiqhd8/2014-04-08%2019.55.28.jpg
dropbox.com/s/5xqedum97097a82/2014-04-08%2019.54.25.jpg
dropbox.com/s/b0i6y9eu66waz1c/2014-04-08%2019.54.33.jpg
dropbox.com/s/mano0bl72mpe1bp/2014-04-08%2019.54.51.jpg?m=


----------



## terite

Jenny.t.yeung said:


> Hi guys! please help me authenticate whether this burberry bag is real? dropbox.com/s/eq5f0eztvaiqhd8/2014-04-08%2019.55.28.jpg
> dropbox.com/s/5xqedum97097a82/2014-04-08%2019.54.25.jpg
> dropbox.com/s/b0i6y9eu66waz1c/2014-04-08%2019.54.33.jpg
> dropbox.com/s/mano0bl72mpe1bp/2014-04-08%2019.54.51.jpg?m=



Let's see a closer photo of the exterior and the hardware.

NO red flags for me though. Looks like a mini-orchard bag.
t


----------



## rgbarrera

Wondering if this is a genuine Burberry scarf, i have attached a photo and the link  Thank you in advance.

Burberry Scarf
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-Scarf-5320e9df1b865a07b907bcd3


----------



## this_glamgal

Thank you Terite!


----------



## terite

rgbarrera said:


> Wondering if this is a genuine Burberry scarf, i have attached a photo and the link  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Burberry Scarf
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-Scarf-5320e9df1b865a07b907bcd3



This scarf should have a content tag sewn on the other side - also send a closer photo of the tag AND a photo with the scarf lying flat, showing label placement.
t


----------



## rgbarrera

Thank you Terite, as soon as I receive the scarf in a couple days I will take additional photos and re-post.


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

Jenny.t.yeung said:


> Hi guys! please help me authenticate whether this burberry bag is real? dropbox.com/s/eq5f0eztvaiqhd8/2014-04-08%2019.55.28.jpg
> dropbox.com/s/5xqedum97097a82/2014-04-08%2019.54.25.jpg
> dropbox.com/s/b0i6y9eu66waz1c/2014-04-08%2019.54.33.jpg
> dropbox.com/s/mano0bl72mpe1bp/2014-04-08%2019.54.51.jpg?m=


Thanks for helping me check. Here are pictures for the exterior and the hardware. 

dropbox.com/s/nq9jask02oe4kaq/2014-04-09%2023.01.21.jpg
dropbox.com/s/e6wncr0glv1i2q1/2014-04-09%2023.01.32.jpg
dropbox.com/s/zwubw7abeks7nv3/2014-04-09%2023.01.41.jpg


----------



## Welovechristina

How does this look?  I know all the pictures are not there.  She added a few more that I asked for but not everything I asked for.  I might still bid if it looks ok so far.  Thanks!

Burberry Tote
Seller: eldo63
Item #: 331168885946
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331168885946?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Addy

Welovechristina said:


> How does this look?  I know all the pictures are not there.  She added a few more that I asked for but not everything I asked for.  I might still bid if it looks ok so far.  Thanks!
> 
> Burberry Tote
> Seller: eldo63
> Item #: 331168885946
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331168885946?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


No red flags


----------



## Addy

Jenny.t.yeung said:


> Thanks for helping me check. Here are pictures for the exterior and the hardware.
> 
> dropbox.com/s/nq9jask02oe4kaq/2014-04-09%2023.01.21.jpg
> dropbox.com/s/e6wncr0glv1i2q1/2014-04-09%2023.01.32.jpg
> dropbox.com/s/zwubw7abeks7nv3/2014-04-09%2023.01.41.jpg



Pics not working

Please use paperclip function or post


----------



## terite

rgbarrera said:


> Thank you Terite, as soon as I receive the scarf in a couple days I will take additional photos and re-post.


ok - sounds great.
t


----------



## babyness6

Hello!!
Hope you guys are having a wonderful day.
Please if you have time can you authenticate these sunglasses please.
I am not sure if there are enough pics... but let me know if not, and I can email the seller.

Thank you

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Sunglasses
Link (if available):https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-xxx-842450
Photos:


----------



## terite

babyness6 said:


> Hello!!
> Hope you guys are having a wonderful day.
> Please if you have time can you authenticate these sunglasses please.
> I am not sure if there are enough pics... but let me know if not, and I can email the seller.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Sunglasses
> Link (if available):https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-xxx-842450
> Photos:




Looks good.
t


----------



## bily_tran

Please help me check the authenticity of this shirt have 2 genuine?
I saw the record jacket made &#8203;&#8203;in Vietnam???
Tks!


----------



## rgbarrera

terite said:


> This scarf should have a content tag sewn on the other side - also send a closer photo of the tag AND a photo with the scarf lying flat, showing label placement.
> t


 
Hi T. I've attached the additional photos.  I did compare the tag right next to my other Burberry scarf (which I purchased direct from Burberry) and they are identical. There is no content tag as it was probably removed, which is very likely since this pre-owned scarf has been used quite a bit but still in good shape.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## terite

bily_tran said:


> Please help me check the authenticity of this shirt have 2 genuine?
> I saw the record jacket made &#8203;&#8203;in Vietnam???
> Tks!



Send clear closeup photos of the tags and labels.
t


----------



## terite

rgbarrera said:


> Hi T. I've attached the additional photos.  I did compare the tag right next to my other Burberry scarf (which I purchased direct from Burberry) and they are identical. There is no content tag as it was probably removed, which is very likely since this pre-owned scarf has been used quite a bit but still in good shape.  Thanks again for your help.



No red flags for me
t


----------



## rgbarrera

terite said:


> No red flags for me
> t


 
Thank you T. The piece of mind you bring is priceless. Your help is always appreciated.


----------



## terite

rgbarrera said:


> Thank you T. The piece of mind you bring is priceless. Your help is always appreciated.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Item Name: BURBERRY 100% CASHMERE PINK NOVA CHECK
 Item Number: 231202420665
 Seller ID: tess21560
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



Thanks!


----------



## ashi112211

Need help from lovely burberry authenticators again.

I'm kind of sure it's fake as I compared with other Marystow jackets and they have brown checks inside while this one has black and white, also Marystow didn't come with Hood while this one has one. Then I'm not an expert as you all so would really appreciate if you can confirm.

Name: Burberry London Marystow Trench Jacket
Seller: koo213 
IrtemID: 161269436035
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161269436035&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Thanks so much


----------



## terite

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY 100% CASHMERE PINK NOVA CHECK
> Item Number: 231202420665
> Seller ID: tess21560
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Fake
t


----------



## terite

ashi112211 said:


> Need help from lovely burberry authenticators again.
> 
> I'm kind of sure it's fake as I compared with other Marystow jackets and they have brown checks inside while this one has black and white, also Marystow didn't come with Hood while this one has one. Then I'm not an expert as you all so would really appreciate if you can confirm.
> 
> Name: Burberry London Marystow Trench Jacket
> Seller: koo213
> IrtemID: 161269436035
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161269436035&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> Thanks so much



Need to see the Burberry label at the neck.


----------



## amesbegonia

*Item Name*: Burberry Scarf - - I have no idea what the check is called, would love to know.

*Link*:  None - my sister bought this for me in Japan.  There is no tag, which is why I'm authenticating.... (Is it possible 4 it to fall off?)

*THANKS!!!*

*Photos: *

*Right side up*


















*Upside down*


----------



## icandiie

Hi! I'm wondering if these are genuine 

Burberry Giant Check Scarf
Seller: augustgoods 
Item #: 231201780887
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231201780887?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Burberry Giant Check Scarf
Seller: turbow9119 
Item #: 201069672979
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201069672979?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BellMArcher

Hi! Can anyone authenticate this coat for me?

Coat 1:

Item Name: not sure
Link: n/a, it's a private sale
Photos: attached

Thank you!


----------



## BellMArcher

Also, can someone authenticate this 2nd coat for me, as well?

Coat 2:

Item Name: not sure
Link: n/a, it's a private sale
Photos: attached

Thank you!


----------



## terite

BellMArcher said:


> Also, can someone authenticate this 2nd coat for me, as well?
> 
> Coat 2:
> 
> Item Name: not sure
> Link: n/a, it's a private sale
> Photos: attached
> 
> Thank you!



Need photo of tag at the neck.
t


----------



## terite

BellMArcher said:


> Hi! Can anyone authenticate this coat for me?
> 
> Coat 1:
> 
> Item Name: not sure
> Link: n/a, it's a private sale
> Photos: attached
> 
> Thank you!


Need photo of content tag.
t


----------



## terite

icandiie said:


> Hi! I'm wondering if these are genuine
> 
> Burberry Giant Check Scarf
> Seller: augustgoods
> Item #: 231201780887
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231201780887?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Burberry Giant Check Scarf
> Seller: turbow9119
> Item #: 201069672979
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201069672979?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




1. Need photos of the tags and labels
2. Genuine

t


----------



## terite

amesbegonia said:


> *Item Name*: Burberry Scarf - - I have no idea what the check is called, would love to know.
> 
> *Link*:  None - my sister bought this for me in Japan.  There is no tag, which is why I'm authenticating.... (Is it possible 4 it to fall off?)



Ask your sister where she bought it?

It does not look like a Burberry scarf to me.
t


----------



## tempurabits

Hi Terite!
Do you mind taking a look at these for me? I really appreciate it! Thanks in advance 

Burberry Cashmere Scarf
Seller: hhssyy2008
Item #: 221415119159
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221415119159?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Burberry Cashmere Scarf
Seller: franco037
Item #: 261436651245
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261436651245?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Burberry Heritage Check Cashmere Scarf
Seller: thesellerofusa 
Item #: 171299431215
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171299431215?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## amesbegonia

> Originally Posted by amesbegonia
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf - - I have no idea what the check is called, would love to know.
> 
> Link: None - my sister bought this for me in Japan. There is no tag, which is why I'm authenticating.... (Is it possible 4 it to fall off?)
> Ask your sister where she bought it?
> 
> It does not look like a Burberry scarf to me.
> t




Well, I didn't want to offend her and ask "Was the scarf you gave me authentic?"  lol  

I wasn't sure the way your response sounded if you were for sure or not about it's authenticity.  And I'm not normally on the Burberry boards (I collect LV), so I didn't know if there were a couple people who authenticate on here and if you recommend I wait for a 2nd opinion. Or if you were pretty sure, it's a fake.

Thanks again for all you guys do on these authentication boards!  Addy has been a lifesaver over on the LV board for me!!!


----------



## amesbegonia

^^ So I was thinking about it for a bit and I do remember her telling me about the "blue label" store....  (Not sure if that is the right terminology.)  She had described it as being Burberry but like Burberry for cheaper... maybe for the younger set.....  I'm unsure, again, this was a couple years back now but maybe that is where she bought it.   Again, I know nothing about Burberry... so I don't know if it should still have a label or if the stitching looks correct, etc....   

Also, maybe it's actually a handkerchief....not a scarf.   Just thinking that because it's square.

Not sure if any of that helps in helping me to find out if it's authentic.....  Thanks again for helping me out with this.


----------



## ashi112211

terite said:


> Need to see the Burberry label at the neck.



Thanks for your reply Terite . Seller uploaded the label. Would you mind taking a look at the link again?

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=161275544554

Thanks so much


----------



## BellMArcher

terite said:


> Need photo of content tag.
> t


Hi! Please see the attached photo for a picture of the tag for Coat 1.


----------



## terite

BellMArcher said:


> Hi! Please see the attached photo for a picture of the tag for Coat 1.


This looks good.
t


----------



## terite

ashi112211 said:


> Thanks for your reply Terite . Seller uploaded the label. Would you mind taking a look at the link again?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=161275544554
> 
> Thanks so much



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

amesbegonia said:


> ^^ So I was thinking about it for a bit and I do remember her telling me about the "blue label" store....  (Not sure if that is the right terminology.)  She had described it as being Burberry but like Burberry for cheaper... maybe for the younger set.....  I'm unsure, again, this was a couple years back now but maybe that is where she bought it.   Again, I know nothing about Burberry... so I don't know if it should still have a label or if the stitching looks correct, etc....
> 
> Also, maybe it's actually a handkerchief....not a scarf.   Just thinking that because it's square.
> 
> Not sure if any of that helps in helping me to find out if it's authentic.....  Thanks again for helping me out with this.



Blue Label items, yes, out of Japan and for the younger set they say. Those items should have a "Burberry Blue Label" on them. This item is stamped Burberry and the text looks good. There is a Burberry licence to Japan - they produce Burberry London goods and we see those items and they are on ebay. Your hanky - text looks good/layout is good, but the front back and the stitching looks bad.

*Yes, Addy / LV!  Let's ask her opinion on the scarf because she is also a Burberry Scarf expert.
T*


----------



## BellMArcher

terite said:


> This looks good.
> t


Thanks for your help!!


----------



## ashi112211

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



Thanks so much Terite. Once again you helped me to get a good deal. Do let me know when you're around NY, maybe we can meet up and go for shopping. lol


----------



## terite

ashi112211 said:


> Thanks so much Terite. Once again you helped me to get a good deal. Do let me know when you're around NY, maybe we can meet up and go for shopping. lol



You are welcome!
Would LOVE to go to NY one day!
T


----------



## terite

BellMArcher said:


> Thanks for your help!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Starbucks311

Hi!
I'm wondering if this is genuine...

Item Name:Burberry house check studded medium satchel bag
Item Number:360904679457
Seller ID:urbanx11
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks much!


----------



## terite

Starbucks311 said:


> Hi!
> I'm wondering if this is genuine...
> 
> Item Name:Burberry house check studded medium satchel bag
> Item Number:360904679457
> Seller ID:urbanx11
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thanks much!




OMG - so fake - it can go to the funny fake parade.

Please report it.
t


----------



## Starbucks311

terite said:


> OMG - so fake - it can go to the funny fake parade.
> 
> Please report it.
> t


 LOL...thank you...you just made my day!!!


----------



## Welovechristina

Welovechristina said:


> How does this look?  I know all the pictures are not there.  She added a few more that I asked for but not everything I asked for.  I might still bid if it looks ok so far.  Thanks!
> 
> Burberry Tote
> Seller: eldo63
> Item #: 331168885946
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331168885946?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I received the bag and want to check authenticity.  There is no serial number.

http://s1209.photobucket.com/user/w...Uploads/image_zpsd98862a8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## terite

Welovechristina said:


> I received the bag and want to check authenticity.  There is no serial number.
> 
> http://s1209.photobucket.com/user/w...Uploads/image_zpsd98862a8.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



Genuine - vintage
t


----------



## tempurabits

Hi terite
I'm wondering if this is genuine!

Item Name:Burberry scarf
Item Number:281312509040
Seller ID: carolinaandes 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Cashmere-Scarf-Giant-Check-Fringed-Cashmere-Scarf-/281312509040?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item417f883c70


----------



## linalovescoco

Hey, 

I just went to a second hand shop and saw this odd looking purse/tote and would like to know if its real or a fake, it didn't cost much, that's why i am in doubt also it doesn't have any id numbers and in general when i have tried to look on the internet for something similar I couldn't find any match. 

I hope the pictures will help. thanks in advance


----------



## CC love

Hi, 
I've recently purchased this bag and believe that it is authentic. 
However, I am not 100% sure. Can you lovely ladies please help me confirm if this is authentic or not?
Your time and energy would be greatly appreciated!

Item Name: BURBERRY HAYMARKET PORTRAIT TOTE BAG
Item Number: 321373732142
Seller ID: quickgrap
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321373732142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Here are more photos I took upon receiving the bag:


----------



## evinkar

Hello. I just got this wallet through online. Could you guys help me out on authenticating it?
Thanks a lot.

Item Name: House Check Sartorial Leather Wallet
Photos:


















Please inform me if you need more photos.
Cheers.


----------



## terite

evinkar said:


> Hello. I just got this wallet through online. Could you guys help me out on authenticating it?
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item Name: House Check Sartorial Leather Wallet
> Photos:
> This looks unusual - send in photos of the stamps and serial number.
> t


----------



## terite

linalovescoco said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just went to a second hand shop and saw this odd looking purse/tote and would like to know if its real or a fake, it didn't cost much, that's why i am in doubt also it doesn't have any id numbers and in general when i have tried to look on the internet for something similar I couldn't find any match.
> 
> I hope the pictures will help. thanks in advance


Genuine vintage bag
t


----------



## terite

tempurabits said:


> Hi terite
> I'm wondering if this is genuine!
> 
> Item Name:Burberry scarf
> Item Number:281312509040
> Seller ID: carolinaandes
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ca...09040?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item417f883c70



Looks ok.
t


----------



## terite

CC love said:


> Hi,
> I've recently purchased this bag and believe that it is authentic.
> However, I am not 100% sure. Can you lovely ladies please help me confirm if this is authentic or not?
> Your time and energy would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY HAYMARKET PORTRAIT TOTE BAG
> Item Number: 321373732142
> Seller ID: quickgrap
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321373732142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Here are more photos I took upon receiving the bag:



*The stamps look odd to me - bump to Addy
t*


----------



## tempurabits

terite said:


> Looks ok.
> t



Thanks for your help terite! I was hesitant to pay for it before you authenticated it! I found the tag missing the dry clean only label kind of odd at first but the tags looked okay. 

Thanks so much !


----------



## Addy

amesbegonia said:


> *Item Name*: Burberry Scarf - - I have no idea what the check is called, would love to know.
> 
> *Link*:  None - my sister bought this for me in Japan.  There is no tag, which is why I'm authenticating.... (Is it possible 4 it to fall off?)
> 
> *THANKS!!!*
> 
> *Photos: *
> 
> *Right side up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Upside down*



What material is it? How does it feel?


----------



## Addy

CC love said:


> Hi,
> I've recently purchased this bag and believe that it is authentic.
> However, I am not 100% sure. Can you lovely ladies please help me confirm if this is authentic or not?
> Your time and energy would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY HAYMARKET PORTRAIT TOTE BAG
> Item Number: 321373732142
> Seller ID: quickgrap
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321373732142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Here are more photos I took upon receiving the bag:



I think this is okay


----------



## linalovescoco

terite said:


> Genuine vintage bag
> t


Hey thanks so much  This just made my day!   keep up the good work! Cannot thank you enough.


----------



## terite

linalovescoco said:


> Hey thanks so much  This just made my day!   keep up the good work! Cannot thank you enough.


You are welcome!
t


----------



## sunnysd11

Hi Addy,

Can you help me authenticate this Burberry bag?

Canterbury Haymarket Tote Bag
Seller name: yuyingsun123
Item Number: 181379962516
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181379962516

She doesn't accept returns so I just want to make it sure that it's authentic before I accept the offer. Thank you!


----------



## terite

sunnysd11 said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Burberry bag?
> 
> Canterbury Haymarket Tote Bag
> Seller name: yuyingsun123
> Item Number: 181379962516
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181379962516
> 
> She doesn't accept returns so I just want to make it sure that it's authentic before I accept the offer. Thank you!



Genuine
t


----------



## sunnysd11

Awesome terite! Thank you so much!


----------



## burberryfan2k

Hey experts! Can you authenticate this for me? I know the item is ending soon, but I'd still like to know even if the bidding has ended, if the coat is authentic or not 

Item Name: Burberry London Men's Trench Coat, w/ Shearling, Japan Line FW12, Ivory, IT50
Item Number: 251503606839
Seller ID: ocpipi
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251503606839?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## CottonCandy88

Hi! Can you help me to authenicate this Burberry Nova Check bag? I know this is an older style,  please let me know if this is real. Thank you very much!
Here are the links for the photos:
http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/karenlau39/Mobile Uploads/image_zps6d983905.jpg

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/karenlau39/Mobile Uploads/image_zps2f21906b.jpg

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/karenlau39/Mobile Uploads/image_zpse8b4c0ae.jpg

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/karenlau39/Mobile Uploads/image_zps22d0a77e.jpg

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/karenlau39/Mobile Uploads/image_zps3610a214.jpg
http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/karenlau39/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsed7472dc.jpg

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/karenlau39/Mobile Uploads/image_zps1cdfb10f.jpg

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/karenlau39/Mobile Uploads/image_zps8abb4bb7.jpg

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/karenlau39/Mobile Uploads/image_zps8e77835c.jpg
http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/karenlau39/Mobile Uploads/image_zps3610a214.jpg

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/karenlau39/Mobile Uploads/image_zps933b74d9.jpg


----------



## evinkar

evinkar said:


> Hello. I just got this wallet through online. Could you guys help me out on authenticating it?
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item Name: House Check Sartorial Leather Wallet
> Photos:
> This looks unusual - send in photos of the stamps and serial number.
> t



No serials found. Stamp pic as follows:


----------



## jcmb13

Please help me authenticate this coat - recently purchased, but unsure now :/

Item Name: Burberry Queensland Trench
Item Number: 181372432131
Seller ID: beridania
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/XS-Burberry...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CC love

Addy said:


> I think this is okay


Hi, your words still depict some degree of ambiguity which I am still a little worried about. Please let me know why you only "think" it "is ok".
Can I assume that you mean the bag is authentic?
Originally I also felt the stamp looked a little odd as when I had it compared to another Burberry bag I used to own it didn't appear as pronounced/indented i.e. the indentation is shallow? You know what I mean?

Please let me hear it from you again! Many thanks for all your help in advance!!


----------



## terite

burberryfan2k said:


> Hey experts! Can you authenticate this for me? I know the item is ending soon, but I'd still like to know even if the bidding has ended, if the coat is authentic or not
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Men's Trench Coat, w/ Shearling, Japan Line FW12, Ivory, IT50
> Item Number: 251503606839
> Seller ID: ocpipi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251503606839?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Need to see the tags and labels, button, coat lying open
t


----------



## terite

CottonCandy88 said:


> Hi! Can you help me to authenicate this Burberry Nova Check bag? I know this is an older style,  please let me know if this is real. Thank you very much!
> Here are the links for the photos:
> http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/karenlau39/Mobile Uploads/image_zps6d983905.jpg
> 
> 
> The bag is genuine. That little (Burberry) card was made several years later though.
> t


----------



## terite

evinkar said:


> No serials found. Stamp pic as follows:



Photos are too blurry to tell. Check the card slots for serial numbers. 
t


----------



## terite

CC love said:


> Hi, your words still depict some degree of ambiguity which I am still a little worried about. Please let me know why you only "think" it "is ok".
> Can I assume that you mean the bag is authentic?
> Originally I also felt the stamp looked a little odd as when I had it compared to another Burberry bag I used to own it didn't appear as pronounced/indented i.e. the indentation is shallow? You know what I mean?
> 
> Please let me hear it from you again! Many thanks for all your help in advance!!



I would like to see the entire fabric tag that is in the pocket and a closeup of the Burberry stamp on the front metal piece. I agree the stamp looks weak - we sometimes can't tell if it is the stamp or your photo. Also - do you have paper tags? Send photos of those also.
t


----------



## lcbt04

Hello,

I recently bought this trench coat off ebay. Can you please tell me if it is authentic? I am worried about the novacheck that is not lining up..

Thankyou


----------



## terite

lcbt04 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought this trench coat off ebay. Can you please tell me if it is authentic? I am worried about the novacheck that is not lining up..
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> Need photos of the tags and labels, and a button.
> t


----------



## sunnysd11

Hi, I just want to ask does burberry bags that are made of pvc canvas lose its firmness throughout the years? I'm about to buy this Canterbury tote and she disclosed that it would cave in due to use for years or it will not stand on its own. This is gonna be my first Burberry purchase. Is this true?


----------



## lcbt04

terite said:


> lcbt04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought this trench coat off ebay. Can you please tell me if it is authentic? I am worried about the novacheck that is not lining up..
> 
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> Need photos of the tags and labels, and a button.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry. I did have the pics in there. But they didn't work. Trying again
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

lcbt04 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry. I did have the pics in there. But they didn't work. Trying again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## CC love

terite said:


> I would like to see the entire fabric tag that is in the pocket and a closeup of the Burberry stamp on the front metal piece. I agree the stamp looks weak - we sometimes can't tell if it is the stamp or your photo. Also - do you have paper tags? Send photos of those also.
> t


I have taken more photos.
Please help me authenticate this bag. Many many thanks for your time and energy! I'm very grateful!


----------



## lcbt04

terite said:


> lcbt04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou very much for your help
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

CC love said:


> I have taken more photos.
> Please help me authenticate this bag. Many many thanks for your time and energy! I'm very grateful!



Good idea to send those extra photos.

Genuine
t


----------



## terite

lcbt04 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou very much for your help
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## CC love

terite said:


> Good idea to send those extra photos.
> 
> Genuine
> t


Thank you so much for your help!!

Please just quickly educate me then...so sometimes with authentic Burberry bags, the stamp on the leather piece can be not so pronounced/indented? Because clearly the stamp on this new Burberry bag of mine is not as clear/indented as the stamp on the previous Burberry bag I owned (both in photos and in real life)...

How often do you see this?


----------



## terite

CC love said:


> Thank you so much for your help!!
> 
> Please just quickly educate me then...so sometimes with authentic Burberry bags, the stamp on the leather piece can be not so pronounced/indented? Because clearly the stamp on this new Burberry bag of mine is not as clear/indented as the stamp on the previous Burberry bag I owned (both in photos and in real life)...
> 
> How often do you see this?



We like to see clear and crisp stamps like your serial number stamp.

When the first stamps and serial numbers came out, sometimes they were muddy - especially the gold/metallic stamps.  So we have to know when to expect what type of stamp.

Sometimes we can't tell if it is your photo (we like photos taken straight on) or if the stamp has an uneven look.
t


----------



## quangburberry

Hi. Please have a look and help me authenticate this shirt
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261453722282&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Seller: joel11145
Item number: 261453722282
Thank you in advance. Have a good day.


----------



## burberryfan2k

Hey! I'm back with another item I'd like to get authenticated. I won this item, so it's okay even though the item listing has ended.

Item Name: BURBERRY PRORSUM MEN'S TRENCH COAT NEW WITH TAG ( SIZE 52 ITALY)
Item Number: 201073008785
Seller ID: turbow9119
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201073008785


----------



## terite

quangburberry said:


> Hi. Please have a look and help me authenticate this shirt
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261453722282&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Seller: joel11145
> Item number: 261453722282
> Thank you in advance. Have a good day.


Real.
t


----------



## terite

burberryfan2k said:


> Hey! I'm back with another item I'd like to get authenticated. I won this item, so it's okay even though the item listing has ended.
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY PRORSUM MEN'S TRENCH COAT NEW WITH TAG ( SIZE 52 ITALY)
> Item Number: 201073008785
> Seller ID: turbow9119
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201073008785


Genuine
t


----------



## CottonCandy88

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## CottonCandy88

terite said:


> CottonCandy88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can you help me to authenicate this Burberry Nova Check bag? I know this is an older style,  please let me know if this is real. Thank you very much!
> Here are the links for the photos:
> http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t367/karenlau39/Mobile Uploads/image_zps6d983905.jpg
> 
> 
> The bag is genuine. That little (Burberry) card was made several years later though.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! I have to make someone to believe the bag is authentic.
Click to expand...


----------



## CC love

terite said:


> We like to see clear and crisp stamps like your serial number stamp.
> 
> When the first stamps and serial numbers came out, sometimes they were muddy - especially the gold/metallic stamps.  So we have to know when to expect what type of stamp.
> 
> Sometimes we can't tell if it is your photo (we like photos taken straight on) or if the stamp has an uneven look.
> t


This is a retake of the stamp, taken straight on.

It (first two photos), is clearly NOT as indented as the stamp on a Burberry bag I previously owned (third photo).

Nevertheless, all the other features of the bag I've shown you clearly show it's an authentic bag right?

TWO PHOTOS SHOWING STAMP ON BAG INQUIRED









COMPARED TO PREVIOUSLY OWNED BAG


----------



## terite

CottonCandy88 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! I have to make someone to believe the bag is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is obviously authentic - it is from 2003 or so
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

CC love said:


> This is a retake of the stamp, taken straight on.
> 
> It (first two photos), is clearly NOT as indented as the stamp on a Burberry bag I previously owned (third photo).
> 
> Nevertheless, all the other features of the bag I've shown you clearly show it's an authentic bag right?
> 
> TWO PHOTOS SHOWING STAMP ON BAG INQUIRED
> 
> 
> Yes, authentic. There are definite variations in the stamps that we see -  this is not that unusual. Also the lettering and stitching and  placement - all important.
> t


----------



## CC love

terite said:


> CC love said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a retake of the stamp, taken straight on.
> 
> It (first two photos), is clearly NOT as indented as the stamp on a Burberry bag I previously owned (third photo).
> 
> Nevertheless, all the other features of the bag I've shown you clearly show it's an authentic bag right?
> 
> TWO PHOTOS SHOWING STAMP ON BAG INQUIRED
> 
> 
> Yes, authentic. There are definite variations in the stamps that we see -  this is not that unusual. Also the lettering and stitching and  placement - all important.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much t!
> I really admire you guys here, taking the time to help out fellow purse lovers!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

CC love said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much t!
> I really admire you guys here, taking the time to help out fellow purse lovers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## jcmb13

jcmb13 said:


> please help me authenticate this coat - recently purchased, but unsure now :/ mostly because the seams of the lining aren't perfectly lined up. Thoughts? Would love to have some peace of mind.
> 
> Item name: Burberry queensland trench
> item number: 181372432131
> seller id: Beridania
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/xs-burberry...d&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> apologies for the re-post as i haven't received a response in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you in advance!


----------



## burberryfan2k

Hi T!

I can't figure out how to quote on this forum, but I would like to say thanks 
And to post #824, here are more pictures as per your request:


----------



## terite

jcmb13 said:


> Real
> t
> 
> Sorry we missed your earlier post.


----------



## terite

burberryfan2k said:


> Hi T!
> 
> I can't figure out how to quote on this forum, but I would like to say thanks
> And to post #824, here are more pictures as per your request:
> 
> This is the one made in Japan - on Burberry license to Japan - so it is a totally different line
> is genuine.
> t


----------



## jcmb13

terite said:


> jcmb13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real
> t
> 
> Sorry we missed your earlier post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wonderful - thank you so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## joanpys

please help me authenticate this watch that i purchased on ebay... I would really want to know if its authentic because I did not get any valid warranty booklet from the seller.

Item name: Burberry Watch BU7811 Endurance Chronograph Black Dial Olive Leather Men's 

item number: BU7811

seller id: womensworldfashion

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Wa...302063100?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item417ee8d7fc


----------



## terite

jcmb13 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are wonderful - thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

joanpys said:


> please help me authenticate this watch that i purchased on ebay... I would really want to know if its authentic because I did not get any valid warranty booklet from the seller.
> 
> Item name: Burberry Watch BU7811 Endurance Chronograph Black Dial Olive Leather Men's
> 
> item number: BU7811
> 
> seller id: womensworldfashion
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Wa...302063100?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item417ee8d7fc



real
t


----------



## BB1212

Hi,

Please authenticate this bag for me.

Item: Burberry Haymarket Shoulder Bag
Seller: private
Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/b...Burberry haymarket shoulder bag?sort=9&page=1

TIA!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item Name: AUTHENTIC BURBERRY SMALL HANDBAG PURSE SLING
Item Number: 171304763560
Seller ID: 220rdude
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e28f40a8

Comments: He's selling a counterfeit kate spade. Just wondered if this was authentic.


----------



## Rw1

Hello 

Please authenticate this bag for me. I bought it, and it feels like its real... But I am concerned about the two coverings inside the purse, that cover the magnetic closures. There are two circles that are glued on to cover the magnets. I've attached pictures. 

I truly appreciate the time you take to help 



http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-storage...ate/586075111?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## terite

Rw1 said:


> Hello
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me. I bought it, and it feels like its real... But I am concerned about the two coverings inside the purse, that cover the magnetic closures. There are two circles that are glued on to cover the magnets. I've attached pictures.
> 
> I truly appreciate the time you take to help
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-storage...ate/586075111?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item: Burberry Haymarket Shoulder Bag
> Seller: private
> Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/b...Burberry haymarket shoulder bag?sort=9&page=1
> 
> TIA!



Genuine vintage
t


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item: Burberry Haymarket Shoulder Bag
> Seller: private
> Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/b...Burberry haymarket shoulder bag?sort=9&page=1
> 
> TIA!



Fake
t


----------



## Rw1

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thanks so much- you are truly appreciated by everyone!!!


----------



## terite

Rw1 said:


> Thanks so much- you are truly appreciated by everyone!!!



You are welcome
t


----------



## burberryfan2k

Hi! Thank you so much for your help. I have bookmarked this page so that I will have access here in case of further purchases 

On another hand, do you know the price range for the Khaki Japan line Burberry jacket?


----------



## tantiffany

Hi, appreciate you can authentic this item for me. Received it today but i got confused with the smell of leather, feel like not genuine leather.


Item Name : Burberry Wallet
Photos: 






















Thanks in advance.

Best Regards,
Tiffany


----------



## zhouzhou

Hi, Could you please help me to authentic this bag? Many thanks indeed.

This bag was recently bought from ebay.

Item name: Authentic Burberry Bag - Classic Check
Seller: jamwjg
Item number: 321351647625
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...MSY8FM46hSMoxfPBnLeAg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Photos taken by me after receiving: 





























Many thanks again.

Best wishes,

Z


----------



## terite

burberryfan2k said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for your help. I have bookmarked this page so that I will have access here in case of further purchases
> 
> On another hand, do you know the price range for the Khaki Japan line Burberry jacket?



No - we don't keep track of prices here.
But good luck with your search.
T


----------



## terite

tantiffany said:


> Hi, appreciate you can authentic this item for me. Received it today but i got confused with the smell of leather, feel like not genuine leather.
> 
> 
> Item Name : Burberry Wallet
> Photos:
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Tiffany




Only the red trim on the nova wallets would be leather. However - smell is important in authenticating - you don't want any chemical smells.

Send a photo of the Made in stamp - serial number (check in the card slots). 
t


----------



## terite

zhouzhou said:


> Hi, Could you please help me to authentic this bag? Many thanks indeed.
> 
> This bag was recently bought from ebay.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Burberry Bag - Classic Check
> Seller: jamwjg
> Item number: 321351647625
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...MSY8FM46hSMoxfPBnLeAg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Photos taken by me after receivingMany thanks again.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Z



Genuine
t


----------



## tantiffany

terite said:


> Only the red trim on the nova wallets would be leather. However - smell is important in authenticating - you don't want any chemical smells.
> 
> Send a photo of the Made in stamp - serial number (check in the card slots).
> t


So sad, I couldn't find the serial number. But the bottom part design of middle compartment so weird.


----------



## BB1212

terite said:


> Fake
> t



Sorry, but this is not clear for me... 
Genuine vintage of fake?


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> Sorry, but this is not clear for me...
> Genuine vintage of fake?



I don't know what you mean.
Post again if you want.
t


----------



## amn3

Hi experts,
Could you please authenticate these Burberry items. TIA!

1. Item name: ORIGINAL BURBERRY SCARF CASHMERE
    Seller: exclusiveclothes2013
    Item number: 281314921892
    Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281314921892?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2. Item name: Burberry Beige Check Wool Fringed Shawl
    Seller: kawportfolio
    Item number: 251505789870
     Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251505789870?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

3. Item name: Pink Burberry Scarf And Gloves
    Seller: aimjn
    Item number: 141263842444
    Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141263842444?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks again


----------



## burberryfan2k

Im almost certain this is a fake.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...?pt=US_CSA_MC_Shirts&var=&hash=item3a8f1cdafc

What I noticed at least, is that it manufactured in Turkey. And since Burberry is a high class brand I doubt they would manufacture in Turkey or Vietnam?

Another thing is that the tag thread says Burberry London, however the piece of paper says Burberry Brit, where the Burberry doesn't even finish its word.

This is jusy my theory, am I right? Does it look authentic? This would be the only image available.


----------



## terite

burberryfan2k said:


> Im almost certain this is a fake.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...?pt=US_CSA_MC_Shirts&var=&hash=item3a8f1cdafc
> 
> What I noticed at least, is that it manufactured in Turkey. And since Burberry is a high class brand I doubt they would manufacture in Turkey or Vietnam?
> 
> Another thing is that the tag thread says Burberry London, however the piece of paper says Burberry Brit, where the Burberry doesn't even finish its word.
> 
> This is jusy my theory, am I right? Does it look authentic? This would be the only image available.



Burberry manufactures all over the world - Turkey, Vietnam, USA, UK, Malasia - Spain, Portugal, Japan, China, and many other places in the world - all of them classy!

Burberry Brit items have folded tags like that - open up the tag to see if the words are there.

Without a clear photo of the tag and labels, I cannot tell with certainty.
T


----------



## terite

amn3 said:


> Hi experts,
> Could you please authenticate these Burberry items. TIA!
> 
> 1. Item name: ORIGINAL BURBERRY SCARF CASHMERE
> Seller: exclusiveclothes2013
> Item number: 281314921892
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281314921892?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 2. Item name: Burberry Beige Check Wool Fringed Shawl
> Seller: kawportfolio
> Item number: 251505789870
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251505789870?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 3. Item name: Pink Burberry Scarf And Gloves
> Seller: aimjn
> Item number: 141263842444
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141263842444?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks again


1. fake
2. real - vintage
3. genuine
t


----------



## amn3

terite said:


> 1. fake
> 2. real - vintage
> 3. genuine
> t


Thanks a lot terite!


----------



## terite

amn3 said:


> Thanks a lot terite!
> You are welcome.
> t


----------



## BB1212

terite said:


> I don't know what you mean.
> Post again if you want.
> t




#858
Item: Burberry Haymarket Shoulder Bag
Seller: private
Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/bb...?sort=9&page=1

I got two different opinions for this bag.
Genuine vintage - fake

Thank you!


----------



## popem

hi everyone, could you please help me authenticate this item, this seller sold me the light brown burberry london shirt, i have a red Burberry london shirt, but the logo of the light brown is not well made and doesnt have wash tag:
item name: Burberry london shirt
Item number: 261294339250
Seller ID: garmar2309
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26129433925...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Thank you so much!!!!!
additional photos:


----------



## amn3

Hi experts,

Request you to please authenticate these Burberry items. As always, many thanks!

1. Item name: Burberry Skirt Kilt
    Item number: 251511488886
    Seller: dthrossel88
    Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...8886?pt=UK_Women_s_Skirts&hash=item3a8f40c176

2. Item name: Burberry ladies scarf 
    Item number: 221422652672
    Seller: kludkamariusz
    Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221422652672?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> #858
> Item: Burberry Haymarket Shoulder Bag
> Seller: private
> Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/bb...?sort=9&page=1
> 
> I got two different opinions for this bag.
> Genuine vintage - fake
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry - there were two close together.
This one is fake - I better go find the other one.
t


----------



## terite

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Item Name: AUTHENTIC BURBERRY SMALL HANDBAG PURSE SLING
> Item Number: 171304763560
> Seller ID: 220rdude
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e28f40a8
> 
> Comments: He's selling a counterfeit kate spade. Just wondered if this was authentic.



genuine vintage
t


----------



## terite

amn3 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Request you to please authenticate these Burberry items. As always, many thanks!
> 
> 1. Item name: Burberry Skirt Kilt
> Item number: 251511488886
> Seller: dthrossel88
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...8886?pt=UK_Women_s_Skirts&hash=item3a8f40c176
> 
> 2. Item name: Burberry ladies scarf
> Item number: 221422652672
> Seller: kludkamariusz
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221422652672?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




1. Vintage skirt - genuine
2. Genuine Burberry label SEWN ONTO a LATER MODEL scarf. Who knows - I wouldn't bid.
t


----------



## terite

popem said:


> hi everyone, could you please help me authenticate this item, this seller sold me the light brown burberry london shirt, i have a red Burberry london shirt, but the logo of the light brown is not well made and doesnt have wash tag:
> item name: Burberry london shirt
> Item number: 261294339250
> Seller ID: garmar2309
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26129433925...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Thank you so much!!!!!
> additional photos:




Just send photos of the shirt that you have received. 
t


----------



## popem

terite said:


> Just send photos of the shirt that you have received.
> t


Hi Terite, iam sorry for making confused, i resend the photo, i could not take photo of wash tag as it doesnt have.
item name: Burberry london shirt
Item number: 261294339250
Seller ID: garmar2309
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261294339250...84.m1497.l2649
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## amn3

terite said:


> 1. Vintage skirt - genuine
> 2. Genuine Burberry label SEWN ONTO a LATER MODEL scarf. Who knows - I wouldn't bid.
> t


Thanks again for your expert advise terite


----------



## terite

popem said:


> Hi Terite, iam sorry for making confused, i resend the photo, i could not take photo of wash tag as it doesnt have.
> item name: Burberry london shirt
> Item number: 261294339250
> Seller ID: garmar2309
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261294339250...84.m1497.l2649
> Thank you so much!!!



Your shirt looks ok so far - does the label lie flat? It should - does it have a button? Can you send a photo of the neck tag turned inside out, showing the side/edges of tag?
T


----------



## terite

amn3 said:


> Thanks again for your expert advise terite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## popem

terite said:


> Your shirt looks ok so far - does the label lie flat? It should - does it have a button? Can you send a photo of the neck tag turned inside out, showing the side/edges of tag?
> T


Hi Terite, i upload more photos, thank you so much!!!!


----------



## terite

popem said:


> Hi Terite, i upload more photos, thank you so much!!!!



Genuine
t


----------



## bily_tran

The shirt is mine.
Please help me 2 check shirt has to be authentic goods? 
Our various materials.




1. BBR london


----------



## bily_tran

and here again

2. BBR brit


----------



## Addy

bily_tran said:


> The shirt is mine.
> Please help me 2 check shirt has to be authentic goods?
> Our various materials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. BBR london



Both look wrong to me


----------



## Mimi Pham

Hi ladies,
Could you please authenticate this Burberry sunglasses for me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jademaclaren

Hello there I was wondering if someone could please authenticate the following Burberry bag for me (I'm sorry i don't know the exact name of it). Thank you in advance


----------



## ChicagoShopper

Hello, I am new to the forum and wanted to know if the following item was authentic.

Item Name: Authentic Burberry London Red Trench Style Halter dress with Nova Check Lining
Item Number: 380892660128
Seller ID: njouliet28
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...0128?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item58aef8c1a0


Thanks in Advance!


----------



## bily_tran

Addy said:


> Both look wrong to me



Please point out a few points you give are (aware) of my shirt is fake
Tks you!


----------



## terite

ChicagoShopper said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and wanted to know if the following item was authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry London Red Trench Style Halter dress with Nova Check Lining
> Item Number: 380892660128
> Seller ID: njouliet28
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...0128?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item58aef8c1a0
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance!



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

jademaclaren said:


> Hello there I was wondering if someone could please authenticate the following Burberry bag for me (I'm sorry i don't know the exact name of it). Thank you in advance



Lets see photos of the inside stamp and inside labels in the pocket
t


----------



## terite

Mimi Pham said:


> Hi ladies,
> Could you please authenticate this Burberry sunglasses for me. Thank you in advance.



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

bily_tran said:


> Please point out a few points you give are (aware) of my shirt is fake
> Tks you!



The first shirt:
Fabric looks poor, Burberry label is wrong, content tag all wrong, button wrong.

The second shirt
Photos are not very clear.

t


----------



## bily_tran

terite said:


> The first shirt:
> Fabric looks poor, Burberry label is wrong, content tag all wrong, button wrong.
> 
> The second shirt
> Photos are not very clear -
> 
> t



The second shirt 
you need more pictures?


----------



## terite

bily_tran said:


> The second shirt
> you need more pictures?



No - as Addy says - looks wrong 
t


----------



## amn3

Hi experts,

Could you please authenticate these Burberry items. As always, many thanks!

1. Item name: Rare Vintage Navy Blue Burberry Prorsum Trench Coat 
    Item number: 111329121393
    Seller: dls1980
    Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111329121393?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
(If this trench is genuine, then could you please advise where can I get the worn leather belt buckle replaced and how much should it cost approx.?)

2. Item name: Womens Burberry Navy Blue Check Top 
    Item number: 331184045353
    Seller: jwf1958
    Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331184045353?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

3. Item name: Burberry scarf *Haymarket*
    Item number: 251508992944
    Seller: 251508992944
    Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251508992944?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## amn3

Tia


----------



## Addy

amn3 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Could you please authenticate these Burberry items. As always, many thanks!
> 
> 1. Item name: Rare Vintage Navy Blue Burberry Prorsum Trench Coat
> Item number: 111329121393
> Seller: dls1980
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111329121393?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> (If this trench is genuine, then could you please advise where can I get the worn leather belt buckle replaced and how much should it cost approx.?)
> 
> 2. Item name: Womens Burberry Navy Blue Check Top
> Item number: 331184045353
> Seller: jwf1958
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331184045353?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 3. Item name: Burberry scarf *Haymarket*
> Item number: 251508992944
> Seller: 251508992944
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251508992944?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



#1 - need pics of size and materials tags

#2 - need closer pics of all tags

#3 - need closer pic of tag laid flat


----------



## amn3

Addy said:


> #1 - need pics of size and materials tags
> 
> #2 - need closer pics of all tags
> 
> #3 - need closer pic of tag laid flat


Thanks for your prompt reply Addy   Will try to get additional pics from sellers


----------



## jademaclaren

terite said:


> Lets see photos of the inside stamp and inside labels in the pocket
> t





jademaclaren said:


> Hello there I was wondering if someone could please authenticate the following Burberry bag for me (I'm sorry i don't know the exact name of it). Thank you in advance



I have asked the seller for photos of these things and she says that her friend works at the Burberry factory in Romania and brought her the bag directly from there and therefore it only has the one leather label on the inside lining as the rest of the labels are put on in England?! Can i just assume this this is counterfeit and not bother asking for additional photos? Thanks


----------



## terite

jademaclaren said:


> I have asked the seller for photos of these things and she says that her friend works at the Burberry factory in Romania and brought her the bag directly from there and therefore it only has the one leather label on the inside lining as the rest of the labels are put on in England?! Can i just assume this this is counterfeit and not bother asking for additional photos? Thanks



Yes, I would pass on that - and the exterior has some unusual traits as well.
t


----------



## princess_xoxo

Could you please authenticate this Burberry Bag? Thanks in advance. 

Item name: Burberry Blaze Authentic Bag
Item number: 291132344023
Seller ID: kievedwards
Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Blaze-Authentic-Bag-/291132344023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c8d706d7


----------



## BB1212

terite said:


> sorry - there were two close together.
> This one is fake - i better go find the other one.
> T



Thank you!


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

princess_xoxo said:


> Could you please authenticate this Burberry Bag? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Burberry Blaze Authentic Bag
> Item number: 291132344023
> Seller ID: kievedwards
> Direct URL link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Bl...023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c8d706d7



Need to see clear shots of the tags, labels, lining, zipper pull.
t


----------



## Mimi Pham

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thanks a lot :urock:


----------



## terite

Mimi Pham said:


> Thanks a lot :urock:


You are welcome.
t


----------



## chocoball

Can someone please tell me if this bag is a fake or not? Thank you very much!!


----------



## echung4

Hi
I just bought a burberry bag from e-bay
Can you please authenticate this bag?


Thank you^^


Kristy


----------



## echung4

Here are more pictures..


Thank you so much


Kristy


----------



## terite

chocoball said:


> Can someone please tell me if this bag is a fake or not? Thank you very much!!


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

echung4 said:


> Here are more pictures..
> 
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> Kristy


Genuine
t


----------



## echung4

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you so much.
I appreciate your help^^


----------



## jacamania521

Hi All, I just bought this 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/121314516060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Can you tell me if it's authentic?  I've received the wallet and it seems to be exactly like the pictures and seems to have good quality.  But what trips me a little is the female end of the button (can be seen in the last picture in the eBay posting) doesn't have "Burberry" engraved on it.  I've searched around a bit and have seen other similar wallets but different colors (flat red, navy, black, etc) with Burberry engraved buttons, but I haven't seen a shiny red one with Burberry engraved buttons.  There is also another eBay seller with thousands of sales and 100% feedback selling the same thing without the engraved buttons.  So I am really not sure.  There is an impressed code of CNPANSIM1PAN in the inside flaps.  Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## terite

echung4 said:


> Thank you so much.
> I appreciate your help^^



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

jacamania521 said:


> Hi All, I just bought this
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121314516060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if it's authentic?  I've received the wallet and it seems to be exactly like the pictures and seems to have good quality.  But what trips me a little is the female end of the button (can be seen in the last picture in the eBay posting) doesn't have "Burberry" engraved on it.  I've searched around a bit and have seen other similar wallets but different colors (flat red, navy, black, etc) with Burberry engraved buttons, but I haven't seen a shiny red one with Burberry engraved buttons.  There is also another eBay seller with thousands of sales and 100% feedback selling the same thing without the engraved buttons.  So I am really not sure.  There is an impressed code of CNPANSIM1PAN in the inside flaps.  Any help will be greatly appreciated!




Please send a photo of the Made in Stamp and the paper tag.
t


----------



## jacamania521

Where can I find the "made in" stamp?


----------



## jacamania521

I found it.  Here they are, the tag and made in stamp  It's difficult to take a good picture of the made in stamp as it's pretty deep in there.  It's in the same tan color and it said "Made in China" on it.  What do you think?


----------



## terite

jacamania521 said:


> I found it.  Here they are, the tag and made in stamp  It's difficult to take a good picture of the made in stamp as it's pretty deep in there.  It's in the same tan color and it said "Made in China" on it.  What do you think?


I think it looks good.
t


----------



## evinkar

terite said:


> Photos are too blurry to tell. Check the card slots for serial numbers.
> t


Here are couple of photos for clarification. I can't find the serial number anywhere.

The tag says MADE IN CHINA, the angle was too tight to get clear shots.


----------



## jacamania521

terite said:


> I think it looks good.
> t


Thank you so much!  I really appreciate your help.


----------



## terite

evinkar said:


> Here are couple of photos for clarification. I can't find the serial number anywhere.
> 
> The tag says MADE IN CHINA, the angle was too tight to get clear shots.



Those photos look ok - serial number - check the card slots.
t


----------



## terite

jacamania521 said:


> Thank you so much!  I really appreciate your help.


You are welcome.t


----------



## amychen99

Can any expert please authenticate this Burberry leather jacket?

Item name: Burberry ladies leather jacket in beige size 44
Item number: 261456605443
Seller ID: ksales077
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...%2BHWrUo0wM8KT6Uj8zR0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## amn3

Hi experts,

Could you please authenticate these items. Many thanks!

1. Item name: NEW ORIGINAL BURBERRY SCARF
    Item number: 281320297920
    Seller: exclusiveclothes2013
    Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281320297920?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2. Item name: NEW ORIGINAL BURBERRY SCARF
    Item number: 281320305729
    Seller: exclusiveclothes2013
    Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281320305729?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

amychen99 said:


> Can any expert please authenticate this Burberry leather jacket?
> 
> Item name: Burberry ladies leather jacket in beige size 44
> Item number: 261456605443
> Seller ID: ksales077
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...%2BHWrUo0wM8KT6Uj8zR0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

amn3 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Could you please authenticate these items. Many thanks!
> 
> 1. Item name: NEW ORIGINAL BURBERRY SCARF
> Item number: 281320297920
> Seller: exclusiveclothes2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281320297920?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 2. Item name: NEW ORIGINAL BURBERRY SCARF
> Item number: 281320305729
> Seller: exclusiveclothes2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281320305729?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake
Fake
t


----------



## amn3

Thanks for your prompt reply terite


----------



## terite

amn3 said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply terite


You are welcome
t


----------



## marley20

Hi! Looking for authentication on this ebay bag. THANKS!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16128976218...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=161289762188&_rdc=1


----------



## terite

marley20 said:


> Hi! Looking for authentication on this ebay bag. THANKS!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/16128976218...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=161289762188&_rdc=1



Need to see the inside labels and stamps.
t


----------



## marley20

terite said:


> Need to see the inside labels and stamps.
> t


Thank you, I'll message to see. Hope I did this right


----------



## ashi112211

Hi Girls

I desperately need your help. I bought this trench recently and see some discrepancy and would appreciate if someone can help me with this. I'm including my concerns and the pics of the trench taken by me.

Concerns:

1) The inside lining and the hood piping doesn't match. Inside lining has black/white checks while the hood lining has regular burberry check which includes brown, black white checks. (hope I'm making sense).

2) It's supposed to be Marystow trench which doesn't come with hood but seller said this one did as it's made in USA

3) The back of the trench which is like a flap is stitched with the coat while when I compared it with other marystow coats, it's not stitctched.

Pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/

Please help me, it's stressing me out 

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## terite

ashi112211 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I desperately need your help. I bought this trench recently and see some discrepancy and would appreciate if someone can help me with this. I'm including my concerns and the pics of the trench taken by me.
> 
> Concerns:
> 
> 1) The inside lining and the hood piping doesn't match. Inside lining has black/white checks while the hood lining has regular burberry check which includes brown, black white checks. (hope I'm making sense).
> 
> 2) It's supposed to be Marystow trench which doesn't come with hood but seller said this one did as it's made in USA
> 
> 3) The back of the trench which is like a flap is stitched with the coat while when I compared it with other marystow coats, it's not stitctched.
> 
> Pics: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/
> 
> Please help me, it's stressing me out
> 
> Thanks so much for your help



Everything looks ok to me.
t


----------



## ashi112211

terite said:


> Everything looks ok to me.
> t



Thanks so much Terite. Looks like the coat has been customized then, while seller didn't bother to mention it. I spent $560 on this coat (NWOT), not sure if it's worth it.

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## k2624

Is it true that Authentic Burberry bag's metal feet should not have a knight logo on it? I've seen same type of bags but their metal feet are different. Wondering which one is real. Thank you


----------



## violetti9

Hello, 
I bought this bag on ebay but the link is not available anymore. Please authenticate it for me. Thanks so much. 
Item Name (if you know it):Burberry Lambeth Tote
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post) N/A
Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the  links)

i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/violetti9/P5030002_zpsde3a1365.jpg
[IMG]http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/violetti9/P5030005_zps27b82cb9.jpg


----------



## violetti9

One more picture. 
Thank you


----------



## terite

k2624 said:


> Is it true that Authentic Burberry bag's metal feet should not have a knight logo on it? I've seen same type of bags but their metal feet are different. Wondering which one is real. Thank you



I have seen a "How to Spot A Fake Burberry" or something like that - and the woman says - no knight stamps on the feet.

But I remember a year when the metal feet WERE stamped - so, I have YET TO SEE a completely accurate - HOW TO - for Burberry - EXCEPT for Addy's Burberry Scarf Guide.

T


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> One more picture.
> Thank you


Genuine
t


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you


----------



## burberryfan2k

Hi,

So I got my jacket today. Took some pictures myself to try authenticate.
If the burberry tag inside jacket is too blurry, I can take a new one.


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Thank you



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

burberryfan2k said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I got my jacket today. Took some pictures myself to try authenticate.
> If the burberry tag inside jacket is too blurry, I can take a new one.
> 
> Is this advertised as being from the Japan line?
> 
> Yes, need a clear shot of the blue label, the size tag and the content tag.
> t


----------



## birdy_

Item name: burberry trench coat, new with tags, never warn
Item number: 111345837350
Seller ID: fatihergin
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111345837350?nav=SEARCH


Thank you!


----------



## burberryfan2k

Here are your requested pictures 
And yes, it was advertised to be the Burberry London for Japan line.


----------



## burberryfan2k

Since the picture of the size tag was so bad, here it is again.


----------



## terite

burberryfan2k said:


> Since the picture of the size tag was so bad, here it is again.
> 
> Genuine Burberry from Japan.
> t


----------



## Tien1868

Please authenticate. Thanks!

https://www.dropbox.com/photos/album/arzl2yHAL7R7R0n


----------



## marley20

Hi, could you authenticate this? Thanks a bunch!



1. Item name: Burberry Smoked Check PVC Tote Bag, Smoked Trench *Used*

Item number: 321260209132

Seller: mtfmainland

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Smoked-Check-PVC-Tote-Bag-Smoked-Trench-Used-/321260209132


----------



## terite

Tien1868 said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/photos/album/arzl2yHAL7R7R0n



That link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

marley20 said:


> Hi, could you authenticate this? Thanks a bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Item name: Burberry Smoked Check PVC Tote Bag, Smoked Trench *Used*
> 
> Item number: 321260209132
> 
> Seller: mtfmainland
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Smoked-Check-PVC-Tote-Bag-Smoked-Trench-Used-/321260209132



I would like to see the Burberry stamp that is on the inside.
t


----------



## burberryfan2k

Thank you so much!


----------



## umerchak

Hello, can anyone help me! Do you have any idea if burberry made in japan is authentic or fake? Am trying to buy this scarf they say its authentic. Also there's another scarf made in scotland does it look authentic?


----------



## amesbegonia

Addy said:


> What material is it? How does it feel?


Addy:

It has a sheen to the material.... It feels like a cotton/silky blend if that makes sense... It's almost sheer (more sheer than normal cotton is).  It has sheer lines in it like linen would....  I don't have any Burberry items to compare it too though.  
Are there any other pictures I could take to help you get an idea if it's fake or real? 

Here's some extras I took hoping to capture the fabric, stitching and printing better...  







http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1182_zps4ca417ab.jpg.html





http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1181_zps331c6b6f.jpg.html





http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1180_zpsebe1d780.jpg.html










http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1179_zps200ada1e.jpg.html





http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1178_zpsef33a969.jpg.html





http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1177_zps84fc2eaf.jpg.html


----------



## umerchak

Thank you! This is one more pic.


----------



## terite

umerchak said:


> Hello, can anyone help me! Do you have any idea if burberry made in japan is authentic or fake? Am trying to buy this scarf they say its authentic. Also there's another scarf made in scotland does it look authentic?



Both authentic.

t


----------



## terite

amesbegonia said:


> Addy:
> 
> It has a sheen to the material.... It feels like a cotton/silky blend if that makes sense... It's almost sheer (more sheer than normal cotton is).  It has sheer lines in it like linen would....  I don't have any Burberry items to compare it too though.
> Are there any other pictures I could take to help you get an idea if it's fake or real?
> 
> Here's some extras I took hoping to capture the fabric, stitching and printing better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1182_zps4ca417ab.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1181_zps331c6b6f.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1180_zpsebe1d780.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1179_zps200ada1e.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1178_zpsef33a969.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1177_zps84fc2eaf.jpg.html



I would say - it is not Burberry Blue Label - but it could be Burberry Licenced to Japan. Not certain.
t
*Addy*


----------



## marley20

terite said:


> I would like to see the Burberry stamp that is on the inside.
> t


Stamp and tag? Where is the stamp located?


----------



## engelschen63

Hi, ich bought this wallet second hand with the info it was authentic and just wanted to have it checked. The only thing that confuses me is the button the has "fiocchi italy" on it but know that some brands use those buttons.
Thanks a lot in advance!  

Silvia 

ATTACH]2607280[/ATTACH]


----------



## terite

engelschen63 said:


> Hi, ich bought this wallet second hand with the info it was authentic and just wanted to have it checked. The only thing that confuses me is the button the has "fiocchi italy" on it but know that some brands use those buttons.
> Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> Silvia
> 
> genuine
> t


----------



## ihawkeye08

Authentic? She's selling it for super cheap so it makes me a little weary. Thank you in advance!


----------



## marley20

Hi, could you authenticate this ebay listing, any help is appreciated! Thanks a bunch! 


Item name: Burberry women handbag 

Item number: 131183103854

Seller: young boy.16

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13118310385...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=131183103854&_rdc=1


----------



## Chaon

Hello, can you help me authenticate this wallet? Thank you very much! 

Item Name: New AUTHENTIC Burberry London Zip Around Wallet
Seller ID:suzzz2013 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTHENT...t-/221434529978?pt=Wallet&hash=item338e86c8ba


----------



## terite

ihawkeye08 said:


> Authentic? She's selling it for super cheap so it makes me a little weary. Thank you in advance!


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

marley20 said:


> Hi, could you authenticate this ebay listing, any help is appreciated! Thanks a bunch!
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry women handbag
> 
> Item number: 131183103854
> 
> Seller: young boy.16
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13118310385...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=131183103854&_rdc=1



Need to see serial numbers and made in tags. Need to see entire fabric tag.
t


----------



## terite

Chaon said:


> Hello, can you help me authenticate this wallet? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: New AUTHENTIC Burberry London Zip Around Wallet
> Seller ID:suzzz2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTHENT...t-/221434529978?pt=Wallet&hash=item338e86c8ba



Would like to see a closeup of that Burberry stamp, and the serial number (in the card slot).
t


----------



## violetti9

Hello, could you please authenticate this bag for me. Thanks so much! 

Item Name:Burberry Prorsum Nylon And Leather Tan Satchel
Item Number: 281318267751
Seller ID: eejiyo 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281318267751?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Additional photos


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this bag for me. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Prorsum Nylon And Leather Tan Satchel
> Item Number: 281318267751
> Seller ID: eejiyo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281318267751?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Additional photos



Looks good
(It is not Burberry Prorsum)
t


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> Looks good
> (It is not Burberry Prorsum)
> t



Thank you


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Thank you



You are welcome.
t


----------



## ihawkeye08

Sorry, I am so bad at authenticating on my own! Last one, I hope!


----------



## terite

ihawkeye08 said:


> Sorry, I am so bad at authenticating on my own! Last one, I hope!


genuine
t


----------



## ihawkeye08

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you Terite, you really are a saint for helping everyone! Do you have an online store/blog or anything that I can share in return for all your help?


----------



## amn3

Hi experts,
Could you please authenticate this Burberry scarf. TIA!!

    Item Name: Burberry LONDON Cashmere Scarf Scarve
    Item #: 191166576989
    Seller: cheaperclothes4u
    Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...576989?pt=UK_Scarves&var=&hash=item2c826a795d


----------



## terite

ihawkeye08 said:


> Thank you Terite, you really are a saint for helping everyone! Do you have an online store/blog or anything that I can share in return for all your help?



Your thanks is good enough!
T
(You're welcome)


----------



## terite

amn3 said:


> Hi experts,
> Could you please authenticate this Burberry scarf. TIA!!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry LONDON Cashmere Scarf Scarve
> Item #: 191166576989
> Seller: cheaperclothes4u
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...576989?pt=UK_Scarves&var=&hash=item2c826a795d



Fake

You should report that.
t


----------



## marley20

Could you help with the authenticity? Thanks!!!

Burberry Smoked Check Belted Walden Hobo Bag Purse Tote Handbag -Authentic
Item Id:	281331262238
Seller:
fabu_luxe (13)
100.0% Positive Feedback
Location: TX, United States
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281331262238&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## amn3

terite said:


> Fake
> 
> You should report that.
> t


Thanks as always terite


----------



## marley20

marley20 said:


> Could you help with the authenticity? Thanks!!!
> 
> Burberry Smoked Check Belted Walden Hobo Bag Purse Tote Handbag -Authentic
> Item Id:	281331262238
> Seller:
> fabu_luxe (13)
> 100.0% Positive Feedback
> Location: TX, United States
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281331262238&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123




Another pic


----------



## marley20

marley20 said:


> Could you help with the authenticity? Thanks!!!
> 
> Burberry Smoked Check Belted Walden Hobo Bag Purse Tote Handbag -Authentic
> Item Id:	281331262238
> Seller:
> fabu_luxe (13)
> 100.0% Positive Feedback
> Location: TX, United States
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281331262238&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


.


----------



## Texaspurselove

changed mindhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...200?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41808b64d0


----------



## Texaspurselove

Item Name: medium nova check
Item Number: 151295040063
Seller ID: rubyagi11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Me...063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2339e31a3f


----------



## amn3

Hi terite, 
This is the first item I'll be reporting, could you pl advise which category will it be marked under - Listing practices or copyright and trademark? And reason for reporting - Fraudulent listing activities, right?


----------



## amn3

Dear terite,

Request you to please authenticate this Burberry scarf..Many thanks 
Sorry for bothering you for quite a while for authentication of Burberry scarves, unfortunately I keep running into fakes 

Item name: BRAND NEW BURBERRY WOMEN'S 100% GENUINE CASHMERE SCARF
Item #: 201085961744
Seller: lara6333
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...005&prg=9763&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=191166576989&rt=nc


----------



## terite

marley20 said:


> Could you help with the authenticity? Thanks!!!
> 
> Burberry Smoked Check Belted Walden Hobo Bag Purse Tote Handbag -Authentic
> Item Id:    281331262238
> Seller:
> fabu_luxe (13)
> 100.0% Positive Feedback
> Location: TX, United States
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281331262238&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



This looks good.
t


----------



## terite

amn3 said:


> Thanks as always terite


You are welcome.

t


----------



## terite

Texaspurselove said:


> Item Name: medium nova check
> Item Number: 151295040063
> Seller ID: rubyagi11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Me...063?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2339e31a3f



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

amn3 said:


> Hi terite,
> This is the first item I'll be reporting, could you pl advise which category will it be marked under - Listing practices or copyright and trademark? And reason for reporting - Fraudulent listing activities, right?



Click on Report This Item
Copyright and Trademark

T


----------



## quangburberry

Dear terite,
Could you please help me to authenticate this t-shirt. It seems suspicious to me.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161297977355
Seller: colombaa
Thank you in advance


----------



## terite

quangburberry said:


> Dear terite,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this t-shirt. It seems suspicious to me.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161297977355
> Seller: colombaa
> Thank you in advance



Fake 
t

Report that please.


----------



## marley20

terite said:


> This looks good.
> t


Thank you!!


----------



## terite

marley20 said:


> Thank you!!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## amn3

terite said:


> Click on Report This Item
> Copyright and Trademark
> 
> T


Thanks for the info terite. Reported the fake scarf.


----------



## Addy

amesbegonia said:


> Addy:
> 
> It has a sheen to the material.... It feels like a cotton/silky blend if that makes sense... It's almost sheer (more sheer than normal cotton is).  It has sheer lines in it like linen would....  I don't have any Burberry items to compare it too though.
> Are there any other pictures I could take to help you get an idea if it's fake or real?
> 
> Here's some extras I took hoping to capture the fabric, stitching and printing better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1182_zps4ca417ab.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1181_zps331c6b6f.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1180_zpsebe1d780.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1179_zps200ada1e.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1178_zpsef33a969.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/amesbegonia/media/Burberry Scarf/IMG_1177_zps84fc2eaf.jpg.html



I think it is okay


----------



## sg09002

Hi expect,  could you please authentic this Burberry Nova Check Tote bag. Thank you very much

[URL="http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae9/86huisien_sara/Burberry%20Nova%20Check%20Tote/20140113_194711.jpg"][URL="http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae9/86huisien_sara/Burberry%20Nova%20Check%20Tote/20140113_194648.jpg"][URL="http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae9/86huisien_sara/Burberry%20Nova%20Check%20Tote/20140113_195115.jpg"][URL="http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae9/86huisien_sara/Burberry%20Nova%20Check%20Tote/20140113_195018.jpg"]http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae9/86huisien_sara/Burberry%20Nova%20Check%20Tote/20140113_194945.jpg[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## 6efox




----------



## 6efox

Oh no! Sorry about my dog! She's authentic.. don't worry about her... ;P

==========

Hello lovelies, first timer buying a Burberry item from eBay. The beautiful wallet arrived today and looks completely legit but I was wondering if you could help me authenticate it. 

The wallet is known as London Leather Continental Wallet on the Burberry website. 

Please see the pics and let me know if you need anything else. 

Thanks sooooo much!!!


----------



## terite

Genuine dog!
Genuine wallet!
t


----------



## terite

6efox said:


> Oh no! Sorry about my dog! She's authentic.. don't worry about her... ;P
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## terite

sg09002 said:


> Hi expect,  could you please authentic this Burberry Nova Check Tote bag. Thank you very much
> 
> http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae9/86huisien_sara/Burberry Nova Check Tote/20140113_194945.jpghttp://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae9/86huisien_sara/Burberry Nova Check Tote/20140113_194711.jpghttp://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae9/86huisien_sara/Burberry Nova Check Tote/20140113_194648.jpghttp://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae9/86huisien_sara/Burberry Nova Check Tote/20140113_195115.jpghttp://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae9/86huisien_sara/Burberry%20Nova%20Check%20Tote/20140113_194945.jpg



looks ok
t


----------



## 6efox

terite said:


> Genuine dog!
> Genuine wallet!
> t




Thanks so much T!!!!!! Love you!!!


----------



## terite

6efox said:


> Thanks so much T!!!!!! Love you!!!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## neppii

Burberry Black Quilted Patent Leather Mini Manor Handbag

Item Number: 221434293813
Seller: butke2012
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221434293813?nav=SEARCH


----------



## collinsgirl

Help me authenticate these shoes please!
http://m.ebay.com/itm/221438078708


----------



## neppii

Can you please help me also with this one?


100% AUTHENTIC BURBERRY HEADBAND
 Item Number: 231223416356
Seller: maga_circe77
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231223416356?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

neppii said:


> Can you please help me also with this one?
> 
> 
> 100% AUTHENTIC BURBERRY HEADBAND
> Item Number: 231223416356
> Seller: maga_circe77
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231223416356?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thank you so much!



Real.
t


----------



## terite

collinsgirl said:


> Help me authenticate these shoes please!
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/221438078708



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

neppii said:


> Burberry Black Quilted Patent Leather Mini Manor Handbag
> 
> Item Number: 221434293813
> Seller: butke2012
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221434293813?nav=SEARCH



No red flags - would like to see a clear shot of the serial number/burberry stamp though 
t


----------



## neppii

Thank you so much Terite, you are amazing!I try to get that


----------



## neppii

How can I add pictures?


----------



## neppii

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2q3avky&s=8#.U3UE3ngazCQ

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=s3uc&s=8#.U3UF_XgazCQ


----------



## gabobeach

Hello
Could someone please authenticate of this bag?

Burberry Haymarket Check small Brooklyn hobo bag
seller: luxurymaniac
Item nr: 221440719429
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221440719429?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

neppii said:


> Thank you so much Terite, you are amazing!I try to get that



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

neppii said:


> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2q3avky&s=8#.U3UE3ngazCQ
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=s3uc&s=8#.U3UF_XgazCQ



These look good.
t


----------



## terite

gabobeach said:


> Hello
> Could someone please authenticate of this bag?
> 
> Burberry Haymarket Check small Brooklyn hobo bag
> seller: luxurymaniac
> Item nr: 221440719429
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221440719429?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you very much!



Genuine
t


----------



## gabobeach

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you!


----------



## neppii

terite said:


> These look good.
> t



Thank you again million times


----------



## collinsgirl

Terite thank you!


----------



## ellen028

Hi, could you please authenticate this handbag tote. Thank you!
Item#: 131188164590
Seller: dsheck
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/13118816459?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.12649&sspagename=


----------



## ellen028

ellen028 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this handbag tote. Thank you!
> Item#: 131188164590
> Seller: dsheck
> Link: www.ebay.com/itm/13118816459?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.12649&sspagename=




Link:www.ebay.com/itm/131188164590?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.12649


----------



## terite

gabobeach said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

neppii said:


> Thank you again million times


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

collinsgirl said:


> Terite thank you!



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

ellen028 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this handbag tote. Thank you!
> Item#: 131188164590
> Seller: dsheck
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13118816459?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.12649&sspagename=



This link does not work for me - try again.
t


----------



## terite

ellen028 said:


> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/131188164590?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.12649



Need to see the inside tags and labels.
t


----------



## ellen028

terite said:


> Need to see the inside tags and labels.
> t




Hi t, the seller sent me just this pic, hope it helps, thanks again


----------



## sg09002

terite said:


> looks ok
> t



Looks good mean authentic ? Anyway thanks for your help and thank you very much &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Keii2345

Hiya I was wondering if these where authentic burberry shoes I brought them for £20 so I'm not too hopeful I like them anyway  thank you in advance! Item: burberry shoes  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301175490297?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## OohPretty!

I just purchased this vintage scarf and wanted to make sure it is authentic:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bur...F7q%2Fy4MHt8oXg5G0LGc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Auction no.  351071392935
Seller: Moondreamerhair

Thank you for your help!


----------



## terite

ellen028 said:


> Hi t, the seller sent me just this pic, hope it helps, thanks again
> This tag looks good.
> 
> There should also be a Made in tag and serial number.
> t
> (you can send those when you get the bag)


----------



## terite

sg09002 said:


> Looks good mean authentic ? Anyway thanks for your help and thank you very much &#128522;&#128522;



Yes, authentic, you are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Keii2345 said:


> Hiya I was wondering if these where authentic burberry shoes I brought them for £20 so I'm not too hopeful I like them anyway  thank you in advance! Item: burberry shoes  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301175490297?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> I just purchased this vintage scarf and wanted to make sure it is authentic:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bur...F7q%2Fy4MHt8oXg5G0LGc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Auction no.  351071392935
> Seller: Moondreamerhair
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Genuine/vintage scarf.
t


----------



## OohPretty!

Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Thank you so much!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Keii2345

Thank you so much xx


----------



## ellen028

terite said:


> ellen028 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi t, the seller sent me just this pic, hope it helps, thanks again
> This tag looks good.
> 
> There should also be a Made in tag and serial number.
> t
> (you can send those when you get the bag)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks T&#128522;
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Keii2345 said:


> Thank you so much xx



You are welcome.
t


----------



## quangburberry

Dear terite,
I just bought an item and I realized it was slightly different from my other genuine shirts. Could you please help me to authenticate this polo. Please have a look at following photos:
Here is the link I bought from: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...C_Shirts&var=420275961141&hash=item1c3f8e8f41


----------



## terite

quangburberry said:


> Dear terite,
> I just bought an item and I realized it was slightly different from my other genuine shirts. Could you please help me to authenticate this polo. Please have a look at following photos:
> Here is the link I bought from: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...C_Shirts&var=420275961141&hash=item1c3f8e8f41
> 
> Please send a photo of the paper tags.
> t


----------



## sps21

Item Name: BURBERRY DENIM CANVAS EVENING BAG
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: BOUGHT IT IN GOODWILL
Could someone please check on this. My main concern is the lining. It doesn't look like the lining in my other purses.


----------



## terite

sps21 said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY DENIM CANVAS EVENING BAG
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: BOUGHT IT IN GOODWILL
> Could someone please check on this. My main concern is the lining. It doesn't look like the lining in my other purses.



It is an older style.
Genuine
t


----------



## sps21

terite said:


> It is an older style.
> Genuine
> t


Thank you!!! I guess I got lucky on this time


----------



## terite

sps21 said:


> Thank you!!! I guess I got lucky on this time



You are welcome.
t


----------



## sacrebleu79

Item Name :  Burberry Men's dress shirt, French cuffs.
 Link (if available):  Purchased local, Coldwater, MI Goodwill
Photos: Please see attached.


Good Evening, 


Looking for some help, purchased this dress shirt that is marked Burberry and I don't know if it is a fake or not.  Could you please authenticate it for me?  I would appreciate your help, thank you!  


Kim


----------



## quangburberry

quangburberry said:


> Dear terite,
> I just bought an item and I realized it was slightly different from my other genuine shirts. Could you please help me to authenticate this polo. Please have a look at following photos:
> Here is the link I bought from: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...C_Shirts&var=420275961141&hash=item1c3f8e8f41
> 
> View attachment 2621068
> View attachment 2621069
> View attachment 2621070
> View attachment 2621071
> View attachment 2621072


Here are additional photos upon your request. Please tell me if it is authentic but older style because I realized small difference compared to current style. Thank you in advance.


----------



## quangburberry

a


----------



## kkim005

Hi Terite, I have just purchased a burberry trench coat from ebay.
Everything looked ok online so I have purchased the item. However one concern I have is that I heard all burberry label should be written in capital letters but the white label next to size tag inside the left pocket is written in small letters so I have decided to get an expert advise. 
I have taken all relevant photos of the coat, could you please authenticate it? 
Also, on the price tag it doesn't say the exact colour. I have never heard colour called combination? Thanks for your help. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/28273340@N04/


----------



## terite

sacrebleu79 said:


> Item Name :  Burberry Men's dress shirt, French cuffs.
> Link (if available):  Purchased local, Coldwater, MI Goodwill
> Photos: Please see attached.
> 
> 
> Good Evening,
> 
> 
> Looking for some help, purchased this dress shirt that is marked Burberry and I don't know if it is a fake or not.  Could you please authenticate it for me?  I would appreciate your help, thank you!
> 
> 
> Genuine


----------



## terite

quangburberry said:


> Here are additional photos upon your request. Please tell me if it is authentic but older style because I realized small difference compared to current style. Thank you in advance.
> 
> The tag - the part I see - looks ok.
> 
> Are your other shirts Burberry Brit? Brit is not that old - it is for a different client than Burberry London/Prorsum/Golf etc.
> 
> Looks ok to me.
> t


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Hi Terite, I have just purchased a burberry trench coat from ebay.
> Everything looked ok online so I have purchased the item. However one concern I have is that I heard all burberry label should be written in capital letters but the white label next to size tag inside the left pocket is written in small letters so I have decided to get an expert advise.
> I have taken all relevant photos of the coat, could you please authenticate it?
> Also, on the price tag it doesn't say the exact colour. I have never heard colour called combination? Thanks for your help.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/28273340@N04/



Genuine.
I don't think that there are any correct "Must Have" for Burberry - for example - MUST have all capital letters - that is not true."

t


----------



## kkim005

terite said:


> Genuine.
> I don't think that there are any correct "Must Have" for Burberry - for example - MUST have all capital letters - that is not true."
> 
> t


Thanks Terite! Do you happen to know what color this is? I thought Burberry's color is called either trench or honey. Price tag hadn't mentioned any color that I am familiar with. Thanks


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Thanks Terite! Do you happen to know what color this is? I thought Burberry's color is called either trench or honey. Price tag hadn't mentioned any color that I am familiar with. Thanks



It is labeled an Ivybridge trench. So, you could do research on that coat, and see what colors it came in. 
T


----------



## kkim005

Cool thank you. They don't have ivybridge anymore so hard to get more info online. Cheers


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Cool thank you. They don't have ivybridge anymore so hard to get more info online. Cheers



You are welcome - the coats are still on ebay though - a few online - one in black, so we know it came in that color too.
t


----------



## Mikojazzy

Dear Experts,
Can authenticate this Nova check bag for me. It's from a private seller.
TIA. I don know why I can only download one picture at a time.;(


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 2


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 3.


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 4


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 5.


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 6.


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 7..


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 8..


----------



## Mikojazzy

Pic 9.. TIA...


----------



## terite

Mikojazzy said:


> Pic 9.. TIA...



Genuine
t


----------



## Mikojazzy

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you very much...


----------



## terite

Mikojazzy said:


> Thank you very much...



You are welcome.
t


----------



## quangburberry

Dear terite,
Could you please authenticate some polos in the following link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271500497106&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Thank you very much.


----------



## chocoxheart

Dear authenticators,
Won this item on ebay. Seller stated it was 100% authentic, bought in paris in a burberry store.
I was unable to find an image of this wallet except in a japanese website:
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/kaminorth/item/10004435/

Pics are as follows.
























(cont'd as image limit exhausted)


----------



## chocoxheart

Oh my gosh. the pictures look frighteningly huge. Anyway, the rest of the photos are as follows:














(Funny stitches at the curves +unsure about packaging)

Taken by my phone. Please let me know if more pics are required or if they are not clear. Many many many thanks in advance [:


----------



## terite

chocoxheart said:


> Oh my gosh. the pictures look frighteningly huge. Anyway, the rest of the photos are as follows:
> (Funny stitches at the curves +unsure about packaging)
> 
> Taken by my phone. Please let me know if more pics are required or if they are not clear. Many many many thanks in advance [:



Wallet is genuine.
t


----------



## chocoxheart

thanks T (:


----------



## marley20

Can you please help authenticate this? Thank you!!


----------



## marley20

Here are a few more pics


----------



## chicNclassy

Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Original Knight Bag
Item Number: 181415873723
Seller ID: eebero
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181415873723?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

i am the winner of this auction and just received my bag today.


----------



## chicNclassy

chicNclassy said:


> Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Original Knight Bag
> Item Number: 181415873723
> Seller ID: eebero
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181415873723?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> i am the winner of this auction and just received my bag today.




Here are some pictures I took. Sorry it won't let me edit my post to add the pics. I can't get the lock open so either I'm doing something wrong or there's something up with the bag.


----------



## terite

chocoxheart said:


> thanks T (:



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

marley20 said:


> Here are a few more pics



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

chicNclassy said:


> Here are some pictures I took. Sorry it won't let me edit my post to add the pics. I can't get the lock open so either I'm doing something wrong or there's something up with the bag.
> 
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## chicNclassy

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



thank you for taking the time to authenticate it for me! can i ask you about the lock? i cant get it open no matter how hard i try!


----------



## terite

chicNclassy said:


> thank you for taking the time to authenticate it for me! can i ask you about the lock? i cant get it open no matter how hard i try!



Burberry is not a perfect product - items break down.

Is it the right key?
Take it in to your closest Burberry store.

T


----------



## chicNclassy

terite said:


> Burberry is not a perfect product - items break down.
> 
> Is it the right key?
> Take it in to your closest Burberry store.
> 
> T



I would assume it is the right key but I just contacted the seller so I guess I have to see what they say.


----------



## LemonDrop

Hi   This bag has a serial number in it that when I google it comes back with multiple hits.  Did they use the same # in multiple bags or does that mean it's definitely a fake?  thanks

Item Name:  Burberry Nova Check Retired Tote Handbag
Item Number: unsure
Seller ID: Antiquetyme
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-NO...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item54099ceca8


----------



## Addy

LemonDrop said:


> Hi   This bag has a serial number in it that when I google it comes back with multiple hits.  Did they use the same # in multiple bags or does that mean it's definitely a fake?  thanks
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Nova Check Retired Tote Handbag
> Item Number: unsure
> Seller ID: Antiquetyme
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-NO...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item54099ceca8



Item # is ebay item #: 360938532008

Looks good


----------



## ellen028

Hi terite, could you pls. authenticate this bag? Purchased it from ebay.
Item name:Burberry smoked check belted walden hobo bag purse tote handbag authentic
Item # 281340585375
Seller: fabu_luxe
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/281340585375


----------



## terite

ellen028 said:


> Hi terite, could you pls. authenticate this bag? Purchased it from ebay.
> Item name:Burberry smoked check belted walden hobo bag purse tote handbag authentic
> Item # 281340585375
> Seller: fabu_luxe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281340585375
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## ellen028

terite said:


> ellen028 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi terite, could you pls. authenticate this bag? Purchased it from ebay.
> Item name:Burberry smoked check belted walden hobo bag purse tote handbag authentic
> Item # 281340585375
> Seller: fabu_luxe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281340585375
> 
> Genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your time terite,appreciate it!
Click to expand...


----------



## tslsusi

Hello could really use your help, is this wallet authentic? Thank you so much!
Item Name: Burberry red wallet
Item Number:
181414834610
   Seller ID:  authentic-world-accessories
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Co...vARIp5M%2F1biO4UWd8vM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## lettuce_2010

Hello! I wonder if you might take a look at this men's leather jacket? Thanks.


----------



## kkim005

Item Name: Women's Burberry coat size Small
Item Number: 301189365483
Seller ID: ronau68 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/30118936...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_44wt_1312

Hi Guys, could you please authenticate this coat for me, bit worried about the sizing how it is tagged S. Normally I thought burberry comes in UK / US/ EU sizes? 
Also the main label burberry logo doesnt look right. Seller wont add more photos. Hope you have enough photos to be able to authenticate it! thanks


----------



## kkim005

Hi there could you also authenticate this bag I have won the auction.
Item Name: Designer Authentic Vintage BURBERRY Handbag CROSSBODY Bag Made in ENGLAND 
Item Number: 281341997064
Seller ID: oletravelinjack
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Designer...wIP2MjPJlWiFCst%2FyFY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you kindly


----------



## terite

ellen028 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your time terite,appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome!
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

tslsusi said:


> Hello could really use your help, is this wallet authentic? Thank you so much!
> Item Name: Burberry red wallet
> Item Number:
> 181414834610
> Seller ID:  authentic-world-accessories
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Co...vARIp5M%2F1biO4UWd8vM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Send a photo of the Made in Stamp - and the serial number (check in the slots).
t


----------



## terite

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello! I wonder if you might take a look at this men's leather jacket? Thanks.



Send a photo of the size tag, content tag, back of zipper, tags inside the pockets
t (Is there any other reason to think Burberry besides the blue label at the neck?)


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Item Name: Women's Burberry coat size Small
> Item Number: 301189365483
> Seller ID: ronau68
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/30118936...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_44wt_1312
> 
> Hi Guys, could you please authenticate this coat for me, bit worried about the sizing how it is tagged S. Normally I thought burberry comes in UK / US/ EU sizes?
> Also the main label burberry logo doesnt look right. Seller wont add more photos. Hope you have enough photos to be able to authenticate it! thanks




Fake - report that.
t


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Hi there could you also authenticate this bag I have won the auction.
> Item Name: Designer Authentic Vintage BURBERRY Handbag CROSSBODY Bag Made in ENGLAND
> Item Number: 281341997064
> Seller ID: oletravelinjack
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Designer...wIP2MjPJlWiFCst%2FyFY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you kindly



vintage bag - genuine
t


----------



## kkim005

terite said:


> Fake - report that.
> t


 
thank you so much! i just reported to ebay. hope no one bids on it before ebay takes it down!


----------



## kkim005

terite said:


> vintage bag - genuine
> t


 
thank you!!


----------



## lettuce_2010

terite said:


> Send a photo of the size tag, content tag, back of zipper, tags inside the pockets
> t (Is there any other reason to think Burberry besides the blue label at the neck?)


Thanks, Terite. It didn't occur to me that there would be tags inside pockets! Here's what I found. I've also snapped where it looks like the size tag was snipped (under burberry tag) and back of zipper (I hope that's what you meant there?). I was kind of wondering whether this might be a Hickey-Freeman/Burberry piece, but I'm not that experienced w. Burberry... Thanks again.


----------



## bickyi

Please authenticate this Burberry clutch/pouch! 

Item Name: Cosmetic Bag / Clutch?
Item #: 281339111581
Seller: Brandmarket1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBER...oWnrEieXsQEo%2FUvD4gc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comment: I do not know the name of this bag or what year it was manufactured...any insight would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## terite

bickyi said:


> Please authenticate this Burberry clutch/pouch!
> 
> Item Name: Cosmetic Bag / Clutch?
> Item #: 281339111581
> Seller: Brandmarket1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBERRY-Nova-Check-Second-Clutch-Bag-Canvas-GOOD-CONDITION-JAPAN-353-10-e-/281339111581?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=GsPMIaL%252FoWnrEieXsQEo%252FUvD4gc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comment: I do not know the name of this bag or what year it was manufactured...any insight would be much appreciated. Thank you!




It is a genuine bag - Burberrys - so we know it is from the 90's or earlier. The Made in Tag is missing - OR the seller is correct to say it was made in Japan. It looks like it was a cosmetics bag/travel bag. 
t


----------



## terite

lettuce_2010 said:


> Thanks, Terite. It didn't occur to me that there would be tags inside pockets! Here's what I found. I've also snapped where it looks like the size tag was snipped (under burberry tag) and back of zipper (I hope that's what you meant there?). I was kind of wondering whether this might be a Hickey-Freeman/Burberry piece, but I'm not that experienced w. Burberry... Thanks again.




What is on the other side of that content tag - one side says - 100% acetate, etc.
Anything in the inside pocket?
The blue label looks legit.
Castagna is a color - chestnut/brown
t


----------



## bickyi

terite said:


> It is a genuine bag - Burberrys - so we know it is from the 90's or earlier. The Made in Tag is missing - OR the seller is correct to say it was made in Japan. It looks like it was a cosmetics bag/travel bag.
> t


Thank you so much Terite! 

Quick question: I know that many vintage Gucci and LV bags are prone to stickiness or peeling....can you tell me if vintage Burberry(s) bags suffer the same fate?


----------



## lettuce_2010

terite said:


> What is on the other side of that content tag - one side says - 100% acetate, etc.
> Anything in the inside pocket?
> The blue label looks legit.
> Castagna is a color - chestnut/brown
> t


Thanks so much for your time here. I snapped a pic of the back of content label. There appears to be nothing on inside pocket. Thanks again!


----------



## terite

bickyi said:


> Thank you so much Terite!
> 
> Quick question: I know that many vintage Gucci and LV bags are prone to stickiness or peeling....can you tell me if vintage Burberry(s) bags suffer the same fate?




I have seen everything from MINT/VINTAGE to rotten/peeling interiors
I think it depends on how the item has been stored. 

T


----------



## terite

lettuce_2010 said:


> Thanks so much for your time here. I snapped a pic of the back of content label. There appears to be nothing on inside pocket. Thanks again!



I am a bit stumped. 

The zip is the right style/not embossed burberry.
Buttons not embossed
Blue label looks ok - not a surprise that the label is cut off. Makes sense to be 2000.
Care tag looks interesting - the thinsulate tag throws me off
Interior tag looks ok.

Your guess might be the best - a Burberry licence with another company - those confound us all. (Especially the Japan licence)
t


----------



## lettuce_2010

terite said:


> I am a bit stumped.
> 
> The zip is the right style/not embossed burberry.
> Buttons not embossed
> Blue label looks ok - not a surprise that the label is cut off. Makes sense to be 2000.
> Care tag looks interesting - the thinsulate tag throws me off
> Interior tag looks ok.
> 
> Your guess might be the best - a Burberry licence with another company - those confound us all. (Especially the Japan licence)
> t


Interesting, indeed.  Thanks so much for your time and attention to this. Authenticating might be somewhat science, but sometimes it seems an art as well!


----------



## AngelaJI

Hello! Could you please help me authenticate this purse? I purchased it from eBay and it just came today.

Thank you so much!

Item Name: Authentic Burberry Pink Nova Check Mini Shoulder Bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131182367751?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: gyjmusic

Here are my photos:


----------



## terite

AngelaJI said:


> Hello! Could you please help me authenticate this purse? I purchased it from eBay and it just came today.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Pink Nova Check Mini Shoulder Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131182367751?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Seller: gyjmusic
> 
> Here are my photos:



*Ok - gonna just double check that.
t

OK - something about that canvas does not look right.*


----------



## terite

AngelaJI said:


> Hello! Could you please help me authenticate this purse? I purchased it from eBay and it just came today.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Pink Nova Check Mini Shoulder Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131182367751?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: gyjmusic
> 
> Here are my photos:



*Addy - what do you think.
T*


----------



## sps21

Item Name : Burberry Wallet in Gray
Comments: It's really beat up but I really like it and would like to know if it's real.


----------



## terite

sps21 said:


> Item Name : Burberry Wallet in Gray
> Comments: It's really beat up but I really like it and would like to know if it's real.



Yes, it is real.
t


----------



## terite

AngelaJI said:


> Hello! Could you please help me authenticate this purse? I purchased it from eBay and it just came today.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Pink Nova Check Mini Shoulder Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131182367751?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: gyjmusic
> 
> Here are my photos:




Can you send me a photo of the front of that bag in natural light please - it might be the lighting 
t


----------



## AngelaJI

terite said:


> Can you send me a photo of the front of that bag in natural light please - it might be the lighting
> t



Thanks Terite! 

It's been pretty cloudy where I live lately, but I think this picture might be better.

I have another Burberry bag and the two fabrics feel completely different. I'm not too familiar with the fabric Burberry uses for its bags, so I wasn't sure if Burberry used a different type of fabric to make it or if it's fake. The pink nova check feels a lot more plastic-like and stiff. It also doesn't have the same "shine." If it helps, I also took a side-by-side picture of the two bags.


----------



## chrstyle

Hi! I would appreciate it if somebody could help me on this bag. It's my mom's passed down to me but i'm not sure if it's authentic. She says she's not sire too because it was a gift from a colleague. It doesn't have any tags or numbers inside. The style looks like it's vintage. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pinkbeetlebug

Hi

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?


Link: http://s62.photobucket.com/user/semicircle01/library/Burberry?sort=3&page=1

Thanks heaps


----------



## Pinkbeetlebug

Hi

Can you help me authenticate this wallet I got from a thrift store? Thank you

Link : 

http://s62.photobucket.com/user/sem...let/imagejpg3_zps638a8ca4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## nurse1990

Hi I bought this from a local thrift shop. It is a grey blazer and pant suit. I am wondering if it is real ? Thanks


----------



## terite

nurse1990 said:


> Hi I bought this from a local thrift shop. It is a grey blazer and pant suit. I am wondering if it is real ? Thanks



Looks good - real.
t


----------



## terite

Pinkbeetlebug said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this wallet I got from a thrift store? Thank you
> 
> Link :
> 
> http://s62.photobucket.com/user/sem...let/imagejpg3_zps638a8ca4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2



vintage Burberry wallet.
T


----------



## terite

Pinkbeetlebug said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> Link: http://s62.photobucket.com/user/semicircle01/library/Burberry?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thanks heaps


Vintage Burberry Saddle Bag
t


----------



## terite

chrstyle said:


> Hi! I would appreciate it if somebody could help me on this bag. It's my mom's passed down to me but i'm not sure if it's authentic. She says she's not sire too because it was a gift from a colleague. It doesn't have any tags or numbers inside. The style looks like it's vintage. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Check down the side seams, inside the bag - you are searching for a Made in tag.
> t


----------



## terite

AngelaJI said:


> Thanks Terite!
> 
> It's been pretty cloudy where I live lately, but I think this picture might be better.
> 
> I have another Burberry bag and the two fabrics feel completely different. I'm not too familiar with the fabric Burberry uses for its bags, so I wasn't sure if Burberry used a different type of fabric to make it or if it's fake. The pink nova check feels a lot more plastic-like and stiff. It also doesn't have the same "shine." If it helps, I also took a side-by-side picture of the two bags.



Oh - your other Burberry bag looks like a yellow fabric.

It is ok if this bag feels a bit stiff - it would be coated canvas. I think it is ok - I am digging for mine, which is also this color to have a look at the fabric and the strap attachments.
t


----------



## chrstyle

terite said:


> chrstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I would appreciate it if somebody could help me on this bag. It's my mom's passed down to me but i'm not sure if it's authentic. She says she's not sire too because it was a gift from a colleague. It doesn't have any tags or numbers inside. The style looks like it's vintage. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Check down the side seams, inside the bag - you are searching for a Made in tag.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found no tags inside.  it's from a japanese colleague of my mom.
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

chrstyle said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found no tags inside.  it's from a japanese colleague of my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that it is an older Burberry from the Japanese license
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy2013

Could you please help me to authenticate this Burberry tank top .
The pictures are below.
Thank you!!!


----------



## violetti9

Hello, 
I won this bag and just received it. I attached additional photos. Is it authentic? Thank you  
Item Name: Burberry Bartow Hobo
Item Number:131196165885
Seller ID:collegegurlm06
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ma...J0uTqADEHYyMCOeTmiqjQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bjvens

I have a trench coat that has been authenticated. My goal is to sell it, but I do not know the line/name of this particular trench. I cannot post pics for 5 days and I need to contribute 10 shares before I can get help?Am I understanding correctly? LOL! I know nothing about Burberry except that I have a coat that i wish to sell. How can I contribute so you can help me figure out exactly what I have? I'd rather not wait 5 day, but I suppose I can get the coat dry cleaned in the mean time...Mwaah!


----------



## terite

Lucy2013 said:


> Could you please help me to authenticate this Burberry tank top .
> The pictures are below.
> Thank you!!!



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hello,
> I won this bag and just received it. I attached additional photos. Is it authentic? Thank you
> Item Name: Burberry Bartow Hobo
> Item Number:131196165885
> Seller ID:collegegurlm06
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ma...J0uTqADEHYyMCOeTmiqjQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks good.
t


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



Awesome, Thanks so much


----------



## Lucy2013

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you!!!


----------



## jarrate

Bought this burberry nova check wallet online, owner said it's 100% authentic but it is make in China, can anyone please advise is this wallet authentic? Thanks a lot!


----------



## terite

jarrate said:


> Bought this burberry nova check wallet online, owner said it's 100% authentic but it is make in China, can anyone please advise is this wallet authentic? Thanks a lot!



LOTS of Burberry is made in China - and in MANY other places.

Genuine.
t


----------



## bagness

Item name: Burberry Handbag
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161315617089?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Seller ID: membergirl2012
Item ID: 161315617089

Your expertise is appreciated


----------



## jarrate

Thanks a lot T!


----------



## terite

jarrate said:


> Thanks a lot T!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## Pagpurse

Hi, this is my first post in this forum. Thinking of buying this Burberry watch. Can you please authenticate it? 
Ebay listing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...098534867?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2ed2681fd3


----------



## terite

Pagpurse said:


> Hi, this is my first post in this forum. Thinking of buying this Burberry watch. Can you please authenticate it?
> Ebay listing
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...098534867?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item2ed2681fd3



You would have to ask to see actual photos of the watch you will get - the photos here are stock photos.
t


----------



## kkim005

Hi Terite, could you please help authenticating this bag?

I have won the auction, seller hasnt put that many photos. Please let me know if you require more photo and I will upload new ones when I get the bag. 

Item Name: Burberry Alchester Mixed-media Bowling Bag
Item Number:261489056937
Seller ID:*racheloia* 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...1xLpKd4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_139wt_1363


----------



## kbadgley84

Hi can someone please check out this vintage burberry trench coat? Everything looks right but the niva check pattern looks like it's missing the white. Thanks!


----------



## kbadgley84

2


----------



## kbadgley84

3


----------



## kbadgley84

4


----------



## kbadgley84

5


----------



## kbadgley84

6


----------



## kbadgley84

7


----------



## kbadgley84

The coat had a dark green removable liner and neck warmer. Stitching on both are very good, just thrown off by nova check. Not sure if burberry ever used color variants in their pattern. Your help would be greatly appreciated. TIA!


----------



## kbadgley84

8


----------



## terite

kbadgley84 said:


> 8



Lucky to find it with the liner.

Genuine - vintage item
t


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Hi Terite, could you please help authenticating this bag?
> 
> I have won the auction, seller hasnt put that many photos. Please let me know if you require more photo and I will upload new ones when I get the bag.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Alchester Mixed-media Bowling Bag
> Item Number:261489056937
> Seller ID:*racheloia*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...1xLpKd4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_139wt_1363



Fake
t
Is it in the mail already?


----------



## kkim005

Yes I paid for it already...  what should I do?


----------



## bagness

Item name: Burberry Handbag
eBay link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161325815352
Seller ID: membergirl2012
Item ID: 161315617089

The seller relisted the listing with more pictures


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Yes I paid for it already...  what should I do?



It will be ok.

When you get the item, open a paypal dispute, escalate it to a claim.

Use "item not as described." (When you use counterfeit, then there is more fighting and I THINK you have to proove it etc. ).

WHEN PAYPAL instructs you to RETURN the item, do so, and GET TRACKING.

You will get your money back.

If anyone out there has a better ideal, please pipe up - (it has been a long time for me - since I did my last ebay/paypal return).

t


----------



## terite

bagness said:


> Item name: Burberry Handbag
> eBay link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161325815352
> Seller ID: membergirl2012
> Item ID: 161315617089
> 
> The seller relisted the listing with more pictures


The last two photos look very good.

She needs to also post a photo of the Burberry stamp that is on the leather on the inside, the other side of the paper tag, and a closeup of the Burberry metal badge on the outside.

t


----------



## kkim005

terite said:


> It will be ok.
> 
> When you get the item, open a paypal dispute, escalate it to a claim.
> 
> Use "item not as described." (When you use counterfeit, then there is more fighting and I THINK you have to proove it etc. ).
> 
> WHEN PAYPAL instructs you to RETURN the item, do so, and GET TRACKING.
> 
> You will get your money back.
> 
> If anyone out there has a better ideal, please pipe up - (it has been a long time for me - since I did my last ebay/paypal return).
> 
> t


 
Thank you. I just rang Payapal and they said when I get the bag, I will need to go through authenticators to give me a written statement to prove that the bag is fake. - guess this cost will be coming out of my pocket! then raise the dispute via paypal.


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Thank you. I just rang Payapal and they said when I get the bag, I will need to go through authenticators to give me a written statement to prove that the bag is fake. - guess this cost will be coming out of my pocket! then raise the dispute via paypal.



As I said in my post, use the "item not as described." reason for the dispute/claim

That way, you don't have to prove anything or spend extra money.

t


----------



## Addy

AngelaJI said:


> Hello! Could you please help me authenticate this purse? I purchased it from eBay and it just came today.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Pink Nova Check Mini Shoulder Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131182367751?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: gyjmusic
> 
> Here are my photos:



Please post Item #: 131182367751 next time

Looks good


----------



## bagness

terite said:


> The last two photos look very good.
> 
> She needs to also post a photo of the Burberry stamp that is on the leather on the inside, the other side of the paper tag, and a closeup of the Burberry metal badge on the outside.
> 
> t



Here are more photos


----------



## kkim005

terite said:


> As I said in my post, use the "item not as described." reason for the dispute/claim
> 
> That way, you don't have to prove anything or spend extra money.
> 
> t


No worries. When I get the bag can I take the photo of the actual bag and get you to check one more time? Or are you very confident that is 100% fake. Thank you again


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> No worries. When I get the bag can I take the photo of the actual bag and get you to check one more time? Or are you very confident that is 100% fake. Thank you again



Well, there were four photos - that is not a lot - paperwork looks bad, storage bag too, and the interior stamp.

Compare your interior stamp to the one above - the one above this post is how it should look.

The photo of the stamp that you sent is NOT clear and just shows the top part of the name.

You can send more photos when you get the bag - we always prefer to authenticate the bag that you actually receive.
t


----------



## terite

bagness said:


> Here are more photos
> Perfect - she should post these with the item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine.
> 
> This is how that Burberry stamp should look - an interior Burberry stamp on leather, this is a good example.
> t


----------



## bagness

terite said:


> bagness said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are more photos
> Perfect - she should post these with the item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine.
> 
> This is how that Burberry stamp should look - an interior Burberry stamp on leather, this is a good example.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help *Terite*!! This will be my first Burberry
Click to expand...


----------



## kimtywong

Item name: Vintage Burberrys hay market saddle bag
Item number: 371068431250
Seller ID: ltc_988
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=371068431250&alt=web



Item name: Vintage Burberrys Nova check dimsum bag
Item number: 131209069873
Seller ID: gyjmusic
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131209069873&alt=web

Thank you so much ladies! Sending my love. Xx


----------



## terite

bagness said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help *Terite*!! This will be my first Burberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

kimtywong said:


> Item name: Vintage Burberrys hay market saddle bag
> Item number: 371068431250
> Seller ID: ltc_988
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=371068431250&alt=web
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Vintage Burberrys Nova check dimsum bag
> Item number: 131209069873
> Seller ID: gyjmusic
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131209069873&alt=web
> 
> Thank you so much ladies! Sending my love. Xx




Both genuine
t


----------



## AngelaJI

Thank you so much T!


----------



## OohPretty!

A friend found this bag in a thrift shop, she sent me these 2 pictures.  I know it isn't much to go by, but can you tell if it is authentic?











Thanks in advance!


----------



## Addy

OohPretty! said:


> A friend found this bag in a thrift shop, she sent me these 2 pictures.  I know it isn't much to go by, but can you tell if it is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Sorry, need better pics of all markings, exterior, interior


----------



## amusic20

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Berry Patent Leather Nova Printer Stars Coated Canvas Nickie Medium Landscape Tote Bag
 Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)  http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...-canvas-nickie-medium-landscape-tote-bag.html  (pics all there)


I know Yoogi's is reliable, but I just want to be sure.  Thanks!


----------



## Addy

amusic20 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Berry Patent Leather Nova Printer Stars Coated Canvas Nickie Medium Landscape Tote Bag
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)  http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...-canvas-nickie-medium-landscape-tote-bag.html  (pics all there)
> 
> 
> I know Yoogi's is reliable, but I just want to be sure.  Thanks!



Please also post Seller ID: yoogiscloset and Item #: 10015915 next time

Need pic of MADE IN stamp as per post 1


----------



## kkim005

H terite. I have received the bag. I have take more photos of the actual bag. 

Please review one more time. 

The bag doesn't feel like authentic but I will await for your feedback before going the dispute to be 1000% sure. 


https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/28273340@N04/

Thanks for your help.


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> H terite. I have received the bag. I have take more photos of the actual bag.
> 
> Please review one more time.
> 
> The bag doesn't feel like authentic but I will await for your feedback before going the dispute to be 1000% sure.
> 
> 
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/28273340@N04/
> 
> Thanks for your help.




100% positively fake
t


----------



## kkim005

Thank you!


----------



## wj2014

Item Name: 100% AUTH BURBERRY LARGE LEATHER TRIM CHECK BACKPACK PRORSUM LONDON
Item Number: 261499543224
Seller ID: burman2008
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261499543224?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Will someone please authenticate this item for me? I don't remember seeing it in any of the collections the past couple of years but I would love to buy it and use it for school if it's authenticate. Thank you!


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

wj2014 said:


> Item Name: 100% AUTH BURBERRY LARGE LEATHER TRIM CHECK BACKPACK PRORSUM LONDON
> Item Number: 261499543224
> Seller ID: burman2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261499543224?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Will someone please authenticate this item for me? I don't remember seeing it in any of the collections the past couple of years but I would love to buy it and use it for school if it's authenticate. Thank you!




I need to see closer/clearer photos - Made in stamp, serial number, Burberry stamp, buckle.
t


----------



## jarrate

Hi there, please can you  help to check is this bag authentic? Thanks a lot!

http://deluxemall.com/burberry/1842...ket-check-bowling-tote-medium-size-420-a.html

and this too.. thanks.

http://deluxemall.com/burberry/183101-burberry-two-way-hobo-selling-super-cheap-680-a.html


----------



## jarrate

jarrate said:


> Hi there, please can you  help to check is this bag authentic? Thanks a lot!
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/burberry/184235-burberry-london-haymarket-check-bowling-tote-medium-size-420-a.html
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/burberry/183101-burberry-two-way-hobo-selling-super-cheap-680-a.html


----------



## jayhepburn

Hi there,

Just won the following Burberry scarf on eBay... could you please help to confirm its authenticity? 

Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Camel Check Scarf
Item Number: (see images)
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...rv-Shawl-NwT-Giftbox-Unisex-705-/111372532855

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## terite

jayhepburn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just won the following Burberry scarf on eBay... could you please help to confirm its authenticity?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Camel Check Scarf
> Item Number: (see images)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...rv-Shawl-NwT-Giftbox-Unisex-705-/111372532855
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help



Please report that - that scarf is fake - don't pay.
t


----------



## terite

jarrate said:


> jarrate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, please can you  help to check is this bag authentic? Thanks a lot!
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/burberry/1842...ket-check-bowling-tote-medium-size-420-a.html
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/burberry/183101-burberry-two-way-hobo-selling-super-cheap-680-a.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Images/item has been deleted
> 2. Fake
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## jarrate

Hi T,  i wanted to report her as her item is still up selling, can you advise what is wrong with the bag? Thanks again T!


----------



## fruitkaleidesco

Please help authenticate this vintage Burberry scarf. 

I bought this at a store that specialises in vintage collector designer items (store has won awards and has a great reputation), but for peace of mind could someone help authenticate it as it is a vintage Burberry's of London scarf. 

Item Name: Burberry's of London cashmere/wool scarf. 

TIA!


----------



## jarrate

Here.. more pics


----------



## jayhepburn

Thank you so much T!!! I've cancelled the transaction and reported the seller.

I found another scarf on eBay (I am really desperate!!!), could you please authenticate this also? Many thanks and appreciate your help.

I'm looking at the 'Camel' one. Cheers.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-Giant-Check-Scarf-100-Cashmere-/151325039350


----------



## Bbb4ever

Item Name:New Burberry Sunglasses Model BE4088 300111
Item Number:111177847866
Seller ID:exceptional.shades 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111177847866?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please help to authenticate this sunglasses. Thank you so much.


----------



## mym

Hi, I am new here. Can you please help me authenticate the Burberry bag below?

Item name: 
*Burberry Authentic Designer Bag - Hardly Used in Exc Condition Beautiful Leather*

 Item no.: 191138392901
Seller ID: mrandmrscaramello
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-Authentic-Designer-Bag-Hardly-Used-in-Exc-Condition-Beautiful-Leather-/191138392901?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2c80bc6b45&nma=true&si=DakXipphGH%252Brsg0heGwRg5gj6p8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Many many thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

fruitkaleidesco said:


> Please help authenticate this vintage Burberry scarf.
> 
> I bought this at a store that specialises in vintage collector designer items (store has won awards and has a great reputation), but for peace of mind could someone help authenticate it as it is a vintage Burberry's of London scarf.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry's of London cashmere/wool scarf.
> 
> TIA!



Genuine vintage Burberry scarf
t


----------



## terite

jayhepburn said:


> Thank you so much T!!! I've cancelled the transaction and reported the seller.
> 
> I found another scarf on eBay (I am really desperate!!!), could you please authenticate this also? Many thanks and appreciate your help.
> 
> I'm looking at the 'Camel' one. Cheers.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-Giant-Check-Scarf-100-Cashmere-/151325039350



Let's see photos of the tags and labels.
t


----------



## terite

Bbb4ever said:


> Item Name:New Burberry Sunglasses Model BE4088 300111
> Item Number:111177847866
> Seller ID:exceptional.shades
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111177847866?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please help to authenticate this sunglasses. Thank you so much.



I cannot see any of the labels/tags clearly.
T


----------



## kkim005

Hi terite could you please authenticate this coat? Thanks!

Item name: Burberry London Buckingham Trench Coat UK10/US8
Item number 261504259445
Seller name: spotchio
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/261504259445

Also quick question on the material of the coat. It says only the Label that it's 100% cotton but seller also mentioned that it's gabardine cotton. Is this correct? I thought if it was gabardine it should mention it on the label. 

Thanksagain !


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Hi terite could you please authenticate this coat? Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Burberry London Buckingham Trench Coat UK10/US8
> Item number 261504259445
> Seller name: spotchio
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/261504259445
> 
> Also quick question on the material of the coat. It says only the Label that it's 100% cotton but seller also mentioned that it's gabardine cotton. Is this correct? I thought if it was gabardine it should mention it on the label.
> 
> Thanksagain !



Genuine
t
Gabardine was invented in 1879 by Thomas Burberry, founder of the Burberry fashion house in Basingstoke, and patented  in 1888. The original fabric was waterproofed before weaving and was  worsted or worsted/cotton, tightly woven and water-repellant but more  comfortable than rubberized fabrics.[3] The fabric takes its name from the word "gaberdine", originally a long, loose cloak or gown worn in the Middle Ages, but later signifying a rain cloak or protective smock-frock.[4][5]


----------



## kkim005

Thank you


----------



## kkim005

Sorry just to confirm this coat is not made out of gaberdine cotton? Or is all Burberry made out of gaberdine unless it says poly cotton?


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Thank you



You are welcome.
t


----------



## chiro_aerin

For authentication please!


Item Name: Large Burberry Manor

Photos: via link - http://s284.photobucket.com/user/chiro_aerin/library/Burberry Large Manor authentication

Thanks for your help!


----------



## OohPretty!

I just purchased this cardigan and was wondering if it is authentic:































Thanks in advance!


----------



## tempurabits

Hi, please authenticate!

Item Name: BURBERRY NOVA CHECK CLASSIC CROSS BODY
Item Number: 141303257525
Seller ID: gyjmusic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141303257525?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Addy

chiro_aerin said:


> For authentication please!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Large Burberry Manor
> 
> Photos: via link - http://s284.photobucket.com/user/chiro_aerin/library/Burberry Large Manor authentication
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Looks good


----------



## Addy

OohPretty! said:


> I just purchased this cardigan and was wondering if it is authentic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Please post larger closer pics of all tags


----------



## Addy

tempurabits said:


> Hi, please authenticate!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY NOVA CHECK CLASSIC CROSS BODY
> Item Number: 141303257525
> Seller ID: gyjmusic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141303257525?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Need to see bag open straight on, also needs pics of interior, all tags/stamps, hardware


----------



## OohPretty!

Here are closeups of the tags.


----------



## chiro_aerin

Addy said:


> Looks good


Thanks so much!
Made an offer - hoping to find out today if they'll take it


----------



## kaleyle

Hi everyone!
I bought this purse from an local exchange. She told me "No one have it,  I buy it from Brussels, Belgium". Please pls authentic it for me. Tks!!  
s28.postimg.org/5j35bn6i1/10336755_10203926584061879_8799661419452674185_n.j  pg
s28.postimg.org/mso7nzlpl/10256383_10203926587181957_4626891811396187703_n.j  pg
s30.postimg.org/kjesl7u8t/10386245_10203926590462039_3471310979869048831_n.j  pg
s28.postimg.org/6mrv1cgix/10355768_10203926589782022_5835608693757055125_n.j  pg
s22.postimg.org/oy5ly0xpp/10441114_10203926588101980_4388525930014855751_n.j  pg
s17.postimg.org/4w43z9yob/10441202_10203926587621968_8083672810765368324_n.j  pg
oh And the tag "Made in Italy" with the code on the back of it "ITEFFEPI14SCA" I don't know what to do with the code.
Thank you!


----------



## amarilvlover

Sigh. I'm basically posting to confirm my suspicion. Long story short, I ordered a Burberry skirt online for a deal (here we go "to good to be true"). I received it and looked at it and I know nothing about Burberry but for some reason it screams FAKE all over it. Is my instinct right about this one? The seller keeps insisting it's an authentic item but I need your opinion to be sure..... 

Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Linen Skirt
Seller Name: morgantraina (poshmark)
Item Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLD-Burberry-Skirt-Size-4-5384fd63ba53400b1705dddd
Additional Photo Link: https://lvde.shutterfly.com/pictures/21

I doubt you'd need more pics... btw, the zipper says "KCC" on the back and the tag for washing info says "NC 1457" at the bottom. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mym

Hi all Burberry experts. Can you please help me authenticate the Burberry bag below?

Item name: 
*Burberry Authentic Designer Bag - Hardly Used in Exc Condition Beautiful Leather*

 Item no.: 191138392901
Seller ID: mrandmrscaramello
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-...p2047675.l2557

Many many thanks in advance!


----------



## tempurabits

Addy said:


> Need to see bag open straight on, also needs pics of interior, all tags/stamps, hardware



Hi Addy,


Here's additional pictures and the link to the original listing 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141303257525?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## terite

tempurabits said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> 
> Here's additional pictures and the link to the original listing
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141303257525?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Genuine Burberry Saddle Bag 
t


----------



## terite

mym said:


> Hi all Burberry experts. Can you please help me authenticate the Burberry bag below?
> 
> Item name:
> *Burberry Authentic Designer Bag - Hardly Used in Exc Condition Beautiful Leather*
> 
> Item no.: 191138392901
> Seller ID: mrandmrscaramello
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-...p2047675.l2557
> 
> Many many thanks in advance!



Send photos of the interior stamps, close up of the labels
t


----------



## terite

amarilvlover said:


> Sigh. I'm basically posting to confirm my suspicion. Long story short, I ordered a Burberry skirt online for a deal (here we go "to good to be true"). I received it and looked at it and I know nothing about Burberry but for some reason it screams FAKE all over it. Is my instinct right about this one? The seller keeps insisting it's an authentic item but I need your opinion to be sure.....
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Linen Skirt
> Seller Name: morgantraina (poshmark)
> Item Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLD-Burberry-Skirt-Size-4-5384fd63ba53400b1705dddd
> Additional Photo Link: https://lvde.shutterfly.com/pictures/21
> 
> I doubt you'd need more pics... btw, the zipper says "KCC" on the back and the tag for washing info says "NC 1457" at the bottom.
> 
> Thank you in advance!




This is a genuine Burberry skirt.
It is a few years old.
t


----------



## terite

kaleyle said:


> Hi everyone!
> I bought this purse from an local exchange. She told me "No one have it,  I buy it from Brussels, Belgium". Please pls authentic it for me. Tks!!
> s28.postimg.org/5j35bn6i1/10336755_10203926584061879_8799661419452674185_n.j  pg
> s28.postimg.org/mso7nzlpl/10256383_10203926587181957_4626891811396187703_n.j  pg
> s30.postimg.org/kjesl7u8t/10386245_10203926590462039_3471310979869048831_n.j  pg
> s28.postimg.org/6mrv1cgix/10355768_10203926589782022_5835608693757055125_n.j  pg
> s22.postimg.org/oy5ly0xpp/10441114_10203926588101980_4388525930014855751_n.j  pg
> s17.postimg.org/4w43z9yob/10441202_10203926587621968_8083672810765368324_n.j  pg
> oh And the tag "Made in Italy" with the code on the back of it "ITEFFEPI14SCA" I don't know what to do with the code.
> Thank you!




Looks good!
t


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Here are closeups of the tags.




Genuine
vintage

t


----------



## amarilvlover

terite said:


> This is a genuine Burberry skirt.
> It is a few years old.
> t



Thank YOU so much!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi to all,

I purchased this item on posh mark about a year ago and was told by the seller that it was authentic. I am now looking to resell the bag and want to be sure it is authentic. Even though seller is currently active on poshmark and still stands firm that it is authentic. I want to believe the seller as well. Never received receipt with purchase. Only tag from bloomingdale's where it was purchased.

Item Name : Burberry haymarket shoulder bag:
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/516c59080c157232f2018cf3
Seller:christinalukic
Photos: http://www.yogile.com/lx9mf8uz#41s

Please let me know if I need more detailed pictures. I will happily take more.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## sps21

Item Name: Burberry Purse
Item Number: None
Seller ID: Craigslist Seller
Link: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/clo/4525688527.html


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I purchased this item on posh mark about a year ago and was told by the seller that it was authentic. I am now looking to resell the bag and want to be sure it is authentic. Even though seller is currently active on poshmark and still stands firm that it is authentic. I want to believe the seller as well. Never received receipt with purchase. Only tag from bloomingdale's where it was purchased.
> 
> Item Name : Burberry haymarket shoulder bag:
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/516c59080c157232f2018cf3
> Seller:christinalukic
> Photos: http://www.yogile.com/lx9mf8uz#41s
> 
> Please let me know if I need more detailed pictures. I will happily take more.
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Genuine
(about 15 years old)
t


----------



## terite

sps21 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Purse
> Item Number: None
> Seller ID: Craigslist Seller
> Link: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/clo/4525688527.html


genuine
t


----------



## terite

amarilvlover said:


> Thank YOU so much!



You are welcome
t


----------



## amarilvlover

terite said:


> This is a genuine Burberry skirt.
> It is a few years old.
> t



I just have a few questions- so the patterns (plaids) don't always line up? And the lettering on the size tag can be sloppy sometimes, basically not always evenly lined? I guess I'm just trying to learn a thing or two about Burberry. 

Thank you for your valuable insight!


----------



## sps21

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you.


----------



## mym

terite said:


> Send photos of the interior stamps, close up of the labels
> t



Thanks terite, here's a few more pics. My original post number is #1219. I don't know how to reply with my original post included as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## mym

mym said:


> Thanks terite, here's a few more pics. My original post number is #1219. I don't know how to reply with my original post included as well.
> 
> Thanks again.



Sorry about the multiple post. Don't know how to attach more than one pic at a time.


----------



## terite

amarilvlover said:


> I just have a few questions- so the patterns (plaids) don't always line up? And the lettering on the size tag can be sloppy sometimes, basically not always evenly lined? I guess I'm just trying to learn a thing or two about Burberry.
> 
> Thank you for your valuable insight!



The blue tags are older - and the font and lettering was different than it is today.

Patterns/plaid cannot always line up everywhere - they have to line up in the right spots.
t

The seam down the back of your skirt is an example of a good seam/matching plaid - I don't see what there is to complain about in that skirt.


----------



## terite

mym said:


> Sorry about the multiple post. Don't know how to attach more than one pic at a time.



This bag is a fake.
t


----------



## mym

mym said:


> Sorry about the multiple post. Don't know how to attach more than one pic at a time.



More pics


----------



## mym

terite said:


> This bag is a fake.
> t



Thanks terite. I suspected so. Sad...


----------



## terite

mym said:


> Thanks terite. I suspected so. Sad...



You are welcome.
t


----------



## mym

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t



Would you say it's a good or bad fake terite?

Thanks again.


----------



## kaleyle

terite said:


> Looks good!
> t


  Tks!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

terite said:


> Genuine
> (about 15 years old)
> t


Thank you so very much!!!!  15 years ago?! That's amazing!!!


----------



## terite

mym said:


> Would you say it's a good or bad fake terite?
> 
> Thanks again.



There is no such thing as a GOOD FAKE! 

Our time is volunteered here, helping others to avoid being scammed or tricked into becoming involved in the criminal trade in counterfeit goods.
T


----------



## terite

kaleyle said:


> Tks!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Thank you so very much!!!!  15 years ago?! That's amazing!!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Forever_LilWaif

Hi!  Can anyone help with these two listings?

Item Name: 
*Authentic Burberry Black Ruffle Silk Scarf Muffler in Black Stylish Chic*

 Item Number:   111371048853
Seller ID:          sunmi5177
Link:                http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...LeaoOPtZ%2FWReke%2FQ0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Item Name: 
*Two Burberry Scarves*

 Item Number:    181435852258
Seller ID:           fullhazard
Link:                  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-Burberr...LeaoOPtZ%2FWReke%2FQ0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mym

terite said:


> There is no such thing as a GOOD FAKE!
> 
> Our time is volunteered here, helping others to avoid being scammed or tricked into becoming involved in the criminal trade in counterfeit goods.
> T



I'm sorry terite. Didn't mean to offend at all. I sincerely appreciate what you ladies do out of your own time. I was just very saddened cause I really liked the bag. Lesson learnt. 

Sorry again terite.


----------



## terite

Forever_LilWaif said:


> Hi!  Can anyone help with these two listings?
> 
> Item Name:
> *Authentic Burberry Black Ruffle Silk Scarf Muffler in Black Stylish Chic*
> 
> Item Number:   111371048853
> Seller ID:          sunmi5177
> Link:                http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...LeaoOPtZ%2FWReke%2FQ0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> *Two Burberry Scarves*
> 
> Item Number:    181435852258
> Seller ID:           fullhazard
> Link:                  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-Burberr...LeaoOPtZ%2FWReke%2FQ0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



1. Looks good - you can send a photo when you receive the scarf if you want, because I cannot see all of the tags - but there are no red flags.

2. The grey is genuine and cashmere. The nova check - I need to see the back of the blue tag - it is labeled as lambswool. Send more photos when you get it. 

t


----------



## terite

mym said:


> I'm sorry terite. Didn't mean to offend at all. I sincerely appreciate what you ladies do out of your own time. I was just very saddened cause I really liked the bag. Lesson learnt.
> 
> Sorry again terite.



Apologies accepted!

Live and learn I guess, right? 
t


----------



## Forever_LilWaif

terite said:


> 1. Looks good - you can send a photo when you receive the scarf if you want, because I cannot see all of the tags - but there are no red flags.
> 
> 2. The grey is genuine and cashmere. The nova check - I need to see the back of the blue tag - it is labeled as lambswool. Send more photos when you get it.
> 
> t


Okay, I will get the pics to you as soon as I can.  THANK YOU SO MUCH!  It's the first Burberry scarves I will own, I can't afford to get it brand new, but now I can give one to my best friend as a present!


----------



## Forever_LilWaif

Hi Again.  I was wondering if you can help me with this one?

Item Name: 
*NWT Burberry Quilted Wallet w/ Silvertone Hardware Beautiful & Elegant!!!*



 Item Number:    321433808075
Seller ID:                 71onabox
Link:       http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberr...nt-/321433808075?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:ITLink:


----------



## Lucy2013

Hi, is this backpack authentic?  Ebay
Name: Burberry Nova Check Backpack - 100% Authentic
Seller: briantcontos
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221469146012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!!!


----------



## tuna lala

Forever_LilWaif said:


> Hi Again.  I was wondering if you can help me with this one?
> 
> Item Name:
> *NWT Burberry Quilted Wallet w/ Silvertone Hardware Beautiful & Elegant!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number:    321433808075
> Seller ID:                 71onabox
> Link:       http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberr...nt-/321433808075?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:ITLink:


Hardware and engraved logo looks good to me. The front buckle, I have a bracelet with a lock that looks exactly the same. Hope this helps.


----------



## tuna lala

Lucy2013 said:


> Hi, is this backpack authentic?  Ebay
> Name: Burberry Nova Check Backpack - 100% Authentic
> Seller: briantcontos
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221469146012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!!!


Need photos of the tag that indicates where it's made. This version of Nova was mostly made in Italy. Also close ups of hardware and zipper pull will help.


----------



## terite

Forever_LilWaif said:


> Okay, I will get the pics to you as soon as I can.  THANK YOU SO MUCH!  It's the first Burberry scarves I will own, I can't afford to get it brand new, but now I can give one to my best friend as a present!



Great!
You are welcome.
t


----------



## Ciela

Item Name: Burberry small vintage bag
Item Number: 161332913836
Seller ID: judyslittlestore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...Oj0DaQYRpOgY4bbXA5Les%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Hi ! I just received this bag, could you please authenticate it? (just to confirm, because I've never seen one like this and I like it a lot!) Thanks!


----------



## terite

Ciela said:


> Item Name: Burberry small vintage bag
> Item Number: 161332913836
> Seller ID: judyslittlestore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...Oj0DaQYRpOgY4bbXA5Les%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hi ! I just received this bag, could you please authenticate it? (just to confirm, because I've never seen one like this and I like it a lot!) Thanks!



Genuine - Burberrys (vintage)

t


----------



## zhouzhou

Hi, experts. Could please help to authenticate these coats?

Item name: Womens Designer Burberry Brit Trench Coat Size 10-12
Item number: 231261699072
Seller ID: letsstrikeitlucky
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-De...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item35d8457c00

Item name: Burberry Trench Coat
Item number: 121365420749
Seller ID: nadiaalinadia
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item1c41f15acd

Item name: Burberry Trench Coat
Item number: 111382776341
Seller ID: helsparty
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item19eeee4a15

Item name: Burberry coat, v v glamorous, vanilla, Small (size 8/10), wool
Item number: 221467822370
Seller ID: baraluk
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item339082c922

Many many many thanks indeed.


----------



## terite

zhouzhou said:


> Hi, experts. Could please help to authenticate these coats?
> 
> Item name: Womens Designer Burberry Brit Trench Coat Size 10-12
> Item number: 231261699072
> Seller ID: letsstrikeitlucky
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-De...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item35d8457c00
> 
> Item name: Burberry Trench Coat
> Item number: 121365420749
> Seller ID: nadiaalinadia
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item1c41f15acd
> 
> Item name: Burberry Trench Coat
> Item number: 111382776341
> Seller ID: helsparty
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item19eeee4a15
> 
> Item name: Burberry coat, v v glamorous, vanilla, Small (size 8/10), wool
> Item number: 221467822370
> Seller ID: baraluk
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item339082c922
> 
> Many many many thanks indeed.




Too blurry to tell

Need size tags/materials tags

Need size tags/materials tags

Looks good
T
PS: Four at a time is too many -


----------



## Adr

zhouzhou said:


> Item name: Burberry Trench Coat
> Item number: 111382776341
> Seller ID: helsparty
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item19eeee4a15



This one looks good to me. Good luck!


----------



## kkim005

Hi terite could you please authenticate this coat for me.
Not many photos hope this is enough to validate. 
Item number: 301192928699
Name: Burberry London trench coat
Seller: neyl.2013
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/301192928699?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Hi terite could you please authenticate this coat for me.
> Not many photos hope this is enough to validate.
> Item number: 301192928699
> Name: Burberry London trench coat
> Seller: neyl.2013
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/301192928699?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



We like to see the coat lying open, the content tags, the button, the hardware.

T


----------



## dyingfordiorr

Item Name: Large Burberry Prorsum Kirley Canvas Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag 
Item Number: 281360494691 
Seller ID: belle_mosman 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281360494691#description

Thank you xx


----------



## terite

dyingfordiorr said:


> Item Name: Large Burberry Prorsum Kirley Canvas Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 281360494691
> Seller ID: belle_mosman
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281360494691#description
> 
> Thank you xx



Need to see interior fabric, Made in tags, tags in pocket.
t


----------



## kkim005

terite said:


> We like to see the coat lying open, the content tags, the button, the hardware.
> 
> T



Hi terite seller sent some additional photos. Hope it helps. 

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/28273340@N04/

Thank you again for your help


----------



## Adr

kkim005 said:


> Hi terite seller sent some additional photos. Hope it helps.
> 
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/28273340@N04/
> 
> Thank you again for your help



From what I see, it looks good. Perhaps terite can confirm. Maybe you could ask the seller to send you a close up picture of the buttons.


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Hi terite seller sent some additional photos. Hope it helps.
> 
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/28273340@N04/
> 
> Thank you again for your help




Looks good.
t


----------



## kkim005

Thank you


----------



## kkim005

Thanks terite. I have now paid for the coat. I could post more photos when I get the coat. Thanks


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Thanks terite. I have now paid for the coat. I could post more photos when I get the coat. Thanks



Great idea - post more photos when you get the coat.
t


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Thank you



You are welcome.
t


----------



## kkim005

Hi terite I found another one hoping you could authenticate it for me. 
Item name: NWOT Burberry London Short Raglan Trench Coat uk8 us6 
Item number 281368500065
Seller: natafoat
Link http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/281368500065
Thank you kindly


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Hi terite I found another one hoping you could authenticate it for me.
> Item name: NWOT Burberry London Short Raglan Trench Coat uk8 us6
> Item number 281368500065
> Seller: natafoat
> Link http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/281368500065
> Thank you kindly


Genuine
t


----------



## kkim005

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Than you so much!


----------



## sprite80

Burberry Britt Double Breasted Trench Womens
Order Number:4500063978
Article Number: 3531273

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191223158629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

Can someone please authenticate  this for me please
I think I made a terrible mistake buying it.....
Thank you


----------



## docswifey

Item Name: Burberry Black Buckleigh Tote
 Item Number: 251568512350
 Seller ID: royalpuccakitty
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251568512350?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


There are 2 more pictures she sent on ebay message and Im not sure how to copy them.


Thank you!


----------



## Adr

sprite80 said:


> Burberry Britt Double Breasted Trench Womens
> Order Number:4500063978
> Article Number: 3531273
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191223158629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> Can someone please authenticate  this for me please
> I think I made a terrible mistake buying it.....
> Thank you



Close-up pictures of the buttons and the material composition tag would be helpful, but from what I see in the pictures it looks to be okay. It looks like a very nice take on the classic Burberry trench


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Than you so much!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

sprite80 said:


> Burberry Britt Double Breasted Trench Womens
> Order Number:4500063978
> Article Number: 3531273
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191223158629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> Can someone please authenticate  this for me please
> I think I made a terrible mistake buying it.....
> Thank you



Everything shown looks good - we like to see the content tags, the inside of the paper tag, a button, the coat lying open - why not send those photos in when you get the coat.
Burberry Brit - 
T


----------



## sprite80

Adr said:


> Close-up pictures of the buttons and the material composition tag would be helpful, but from what I see in the pictures it looks to be okay. It looks like a very nice take on the classic Burberry trench


I have friend said that it is not real
cause she said the liner color is wrong...
ans she said brit don't usually have leather decoration on the sleeve

I will send those pic in once I receive it
I just bought it today
Worried it being fake

Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

docswifey said:


> Item Name: Burberry Black Buckleigh Tote
> Item Number: 251568512350
> Seller ID: royalpuccakitty
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251568512350?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> There are 2 more pictures she sent on ebay message and Im not sure how to copy them.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Genuine nylon tote.
t


----------



## terite

sprite80 said:


> I have friend said that it is not real
> cause she said the liner color is wrong...
> ans she said brit don't usually have leather decoration on the sleeve
> 
> I will send those pic in once I receive it
> I just bought it today
> Worried it being fake



Burberry Brit - breaks a few rules - target audience is a "younger" crowd. Lots of fresh ideas/new styles etc.

Saying that B Brit does not have leather accents - ?? - why not?

Love the liner!
t


----------



## Adr

sprite80 said:


> I have friend said that it is not real
> cause she said the liner color is wrong...
> ans she said brit don't usually have leather decoration on the sleeve
> 
> I will send those pic in once I receive it
> I just bought it today
> Worried it being fake
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Burberry has been getting quite creative with the lining. It doesn't have to be the original check for it to be genuine. Where is the leather decoration you're referring to? I didn't see it in the pictures on the listing. Hope you love your coat -- it looks great!


----------



## sprite80

Adr said:


> Burberry has been getting quite creative with the lining. It doesn't have to be the original check for it to be genuine. Where is the leather decoration you're referring to? I didn't see it in the pictures on the listing. Hope you love your coat -- it looks great!


the seller finally told me that he bought it from
burberryoutlet.us

i dont think it is real now...
sigh.....

Has anyone heard of this website?


----------



## Adr

sprite80 said:


> the seller finally told me that he bought it from
> burberryoutlet.us
> 
> i dont think it is real now...
> sigh.....
> 
> Has anyone heard of this website?



The website doesn't exist.


----------



## sprite80

Adr said:


> The website doesn't exist.


http://burberryfactory.us/
sorry this one


----------



## babyfatfatfat

Please help me authenticate this burberry coat. Thanks alot!!!


----------



## babyfatfatfat

babyfatfatfat said:


> Please help me authenticate this burberry coat. Thanks alot!!!




Burberry London Buckingham Double Breasted Cotton Honey Trench Coat
Item number: 111335818041
Seller: guxiul7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111335818041?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Although it seems real, but I am confused about the price tag, one says "was $1395", one says "$1595" (see red circle). I am also unsure about the line. To my knowledge, both London and Brit line has Buckingham, but this one shows "prosum" (see blue circle). Does anyone have an idea whether the Prosum line also has the Buckingham trench coat?


Sorry about the photos, I don't know how to delete them, so I resubmitted in a better form in the next post.


----------



## babyfatfatfat

photos


----------



## Adr

babyfatfatfat said:


> photos



This is a genuine Burberry London coat that was purchased at an outlet store. The "Was $ / Now $" sticker is generally applied to pieces that are sold at outlet stores. It is _not_ from the Prorsum line - otherwise it would have a black-on-black label. Burberry's "equestrian knight" logo says Prorsum on it.


----------



## babyfatfatfat

Adr said:


> This is a genuine Burberry London coat that was purchased at an outlet store. The "Was $ / Now $" sticker is generally applied to pieces that are sold at outlet stores. It is _not_ from the Prorsum line - otherwise it would have a black-on-black label. Burberry's "equestrian knight" logo says Prorsum on it.





Thanks for your information. Do you know why the tag also has a "$1595" on it? (second photo, red circle)


----------



## Adr

babyfatfatfat said:


> Thanks for your information. Do you know why the tag also has a "$1595" on it? (second photo, red circle)



The information between the two is exactly the same, just the price is off slightly which I wouldn't worry too much about. It's possible that the price discrepancy could be because the coat came from somewhere else (for example, in Canada the same coat would be priced $100-200 more than in the US).

The coat is presently available at Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberr...ferralID=dcc84af8-fc09-11e3-bded-001b2166c62d


----------



## spoiledhens

Burberry London Leather Handbag
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-London-Leather-Handbag-/171364491797?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e61ea215
Seller is firstteamup
Item number 171364491797


----------



## Adr

spoiledhens said:


> Burberry London Leather Handbag
> http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-London-Leather-Handbag-/171364491797?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e61ea215
> Seller is firstteamup
> Item number 171364491797



Definitely fake.


----------



## kkim005

Hi Terite, just wanted to get your expertise on the burberry coat. there were two coats you have authenticated for me (thank you) but one of them was made in China and the other one was made in UK. I ended up purhcasing the one made in UK. after purchasing, I have realised the one I have purhcased is cotton twill version. Made in China one was Garbadine. However both of them had 100% cotton so I didnt realise. 

Do you know what the major difference is between cotton garbadine and cotton twill. I understand garbadine is burberry invented material, just wanted to know the difference in look and feel and what it does etc. thanks again!


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Hi Terite, just wanted to get your expertise on the burberry coat. there were two coats you have authenticated for me (thank you) but one of them was made in China and the other one was made in UK. I ended up purhcasing the one made in UK. after purchasing, I have realised the one I have purhcased is cotton twill version. Made in China one was Garbadine. However both of them had 100% cotton so I didnt realise.
> 
> Do you know what the major difference is between cotton garbadine and cotton twill. I understand garbadine is burberry invented material, just wanted to know the difference in look and feel and what it does etc. thanks again!




I am sorry but I am not an expert in fabric. I hope that you will love the coat made in the UK. Any Burberry trench is bound to have fabulous fabric.
T


----------



## terite

spoiledhens said:


> Burberry London Leather Handbag
> http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-London-Leather-Handbag-/171364491797?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e61ea215
> Seller is firstteamup
> Item number 171364491797




Ask for a photo of the zipper pull and the BACK of the Burberry London (inside small leather tag).

t


----------



## terite

sprite80 said:


> the seller finally told me that he bought it from
> burberryoutlet.us
> 
> i dont think it is real now...
> sigh.....
> 
> Has anyone heard of this website?




Maybe the seller said - that it was bought at a Burberry outlet?

Otherwise, there are no outlet online Burberry stores.

If the coat is on the way, just stick to the plan and send in photos when it arrives.

If it turns out to be fake (we need to see those extra photos), you can always return it through ebay/paypal.

Meanwhile - don't worry about it.
t


----------



## terite

Adr said:


> Definitely fake.



To be definite, we need to wait for those extra photos - back of tag and zipper pull.
t


----------



## terite

sprite80 said:


> http://burberryfactory.us/
> sorry this one



These are fakes - you can check with the seller to see if this is the site - I didn't spend a lot of time here - but it looks like all stock photos - and then my guess is that what you receive would be a surprise (not the good kind).

However there are (genuine) Burberry Outlet stores in many cities.
t


----------



## spoiledhens

How about this one?

Nova Check Handbag
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/231266382850?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
231266382850
http://www.ebay.com/usr/betsybellboutique?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## Adr

terite said:


> To be definite, we need to wait for those extra photos - back of tag and zipper pull.
> t



The 'Burberry London' on the zipper pull is in lowercase. I believe it could only be lowercase if it were a vintage 'Burberry's', right?


----------



## violetti9

I thought I was getting a good deal, till the bag arrived today. Huge disappointment. But I wanted to make sure if it's authentic anyway. It has huge hole in the middle zip pocket - you can see the leather bottom of the bag, so basically that pocket is useless, I'm pretty sure it's not intentional, or is it? Please help authenticate it. Thanks so much! 

Item Name: Burberry bag 
Item Number: 161332519942
Seller ID: chelseabullen 
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ba...1n6n1Ij%2B8vVn73mYfq4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

ADDITIONAL PHOTOS:


----------



## Adr

violetti9 said:


> I thought I was getting a good deal, till the bag arrived today. Huge disappointment. But I wanted to make sure if it's authentic anyway. It has huge hole in the middle zip pocket - you can see the leather bottom of the bag, so basically that pocket is useless, I'm pretty sure it's not intentional, or is it? Please help authenticate it. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry bag
> Item Number: 161332519942
> Seller ID: chelseabullen
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ba...1n6n1Ij%2B8vVn73mYfq4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> ADDITIONAL PHOTOS:



Looks authentic. So unfortunate that it was sold to you with a hole...


----------



## kt2302

Item name: Burberry dark nickel wallet
Item number: 121357387510
Seller: anthonye55
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121357387510 

I bought this wallet. Just received today. Can u please let me know if its authentic. Thanks


----------



## kkim005

Thank you!


----------



## terite

spoiledhens said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Nova Check Handbag
> http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/231266382850?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 231266382850
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/betsybellboutique?_trksid=p2047675.l2559



Genuine.
t


----------



## terite

Adr said:


> The 'Burberry London' on the zipper pull is in lowercase. I believe it could only be lowercase if it were a vintage 'Burberry's', right?



Good eyes - I just cannot make out that zipper pull - but yes, it should not say Burberrys, and if it does, that is not right.

Also, the lining (and sewn in tag), looks all wrong so far, but I just need a better look at it. 

Meanwhile, don't bid - or pay.

T


----------



## terite

kt2302 said:


> Item name: Burberry dark nickel wallet
> Item number: 121357387510
> Seller: anthonye55
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121357387510
> 
> I bought this wallet. Just received today. Can u please let me know if its authentic. Thanks
> 
> Send a photo of the zipper pull and the snap
> t


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## kt2302

terite said:


> kt2302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry dark nickel wallet
> Item number: 121357387510
> Seller: anthonye55
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121357387510
> 
> I bought this wallet. Just received today. Can u please let me know if its authentic. Thanks
> 
> Send a photo of the zipper pull and the snap
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pics
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

kt2302 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pics
> 
> The stamp looks good.
> Genuine
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## kt2302

Thank you T &#127801;


----------



## terite

kt2302 said:


> Thank you T &#127801;



You are welcome
t


----------



## Forever_LilWaif

terite said:


> 1. Looks good - you can send a photo when you receive the scarf if you want, because I cannot see all of the tags - but there are no red flags.
> 
> 2. The grey is genuine and cashmere. The nova check - I need to see the back of the blue tag - it is labeled as lambswool. Send more photos when you get it.
> 
> t


Here all the pictures of the items.  If you need more pictures, I can always take more.  Thanks again so much for your help!


----------



## violetti9

Adr said:


> Looks authentic. So unfortunate that it was sold to you with a hole...



Thanks so much for your help. 
I know, I just heard back from the seller, and I'm returning it. The condition just doesn't match the description, fortunately the seller acknowledged her mistake. 
Have a great day


----------



## spoiledhens

Hi, sorry for all the requests, but could I have you please look at another bag and tell me what you think?


----------



## spoiledhens

spoiledhens said:


> Hi, sorry for all the requests, but could I have you please look at another bag and tell me what you think?



Another pic.


----------



## spoiledhens

spoiledhens said:


> Another pic.



Last picture I have from seller. I hope this is enough.


----------



## Adr

Forever_LilWaif said:


> Here all the pictures of the items.  If you need more pictures, I can always take more.  Thanks again so much for your help!



The Nova check scarf doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Adr

spoiledhens said:


> Hi, sorry for all the requests, but could I have you please look at another bag and tell me what you think?



It would be helpful to see the interior, interior logo and zipper pull as well as any hardware engravings.


----------



## mym

Hi all Burberry experts!

Can I please have your help in authenticating the following Burberry bag that I am eyeing on? Many many thanks in advance! 

Item name: 
*BURBERRY LONDON NOVA CHECK SIGNATURE TOTE 100% AUTHENTIC*

Item no: 221476181026
Seller ID: andyumiko
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BURBERRY...prg=20140410092834&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=271529052713


----------



## Vemi15

Hi there, could you please help me authenticate this scarf, recently purchased and seller has stated it was purchased from the UK

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...z1Pm089fc3hPJbglw3jkw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

Vemi15 said:


> Hi there, could you please help me authenticate this scarf, recently purchased and seller has stated it was purchased from the UK




There is no link - try again.
t


----------



## terite

mym said:


> Hi all Burberry experts!
> 
> Can I please have your help in authenticating the following Burberry bag that I am eyeing on? Many many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name:
> *BURBERRY LONDON NOVA CHECK SIGNATURE TOTE 100% AUTHENTIC*
> 
> Item no: 221476181026
> Seller ID: andyumiko
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BURBERRY...prg=20140410092834&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=271529052713



Please send photos of the inside Made in tag and serial number
t


----------



## Vemi15

Hi there, I tried to upload some of the photos but I can't do it on my ipad so I thought I'd post a link of the item, could you please help me authenticate it 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...z1Pm089fc3hPJbglw3jkw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks heaps


----------



## Vemi15

terite said:


> There is no link - try again.
> t


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...z1Pm089fc3hPJbglw3jkw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Forever_LilWaif

Adr said:


> The Nova check scarf doesn't look right to me.




Hi!  Thanks for your reply!  Can you give me a definitive answer? I just don't want to jump the gun and tell the seller she sold me a fake.  I bought the pair and the other scarf feels great and looks great.  So since is a packaged deal, I need to know.  Again, thank you for all you do!


----------



## Forever_LilWaif

Forever_LilWaif said:


> Here all the pictures of the items.  If you need more pictures, I can always take more.  Thanks again so much for your help!




Bump


----------



## terite

Forever_LilWaif said:


> Bump




Post 1313

I didn't get your name on that post - apologies.
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Vemi15 said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-scarf-Cashmere-brand-new-/121370950383?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEDWX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=VdRglmz1Pm089fc3hPJbglw3jkw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



That one is fake - don't bid/don't pay.

Please report that.
t


----------



## terite

Vemi15 said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...z1Pm089fc3hPJbglw3jkw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Same one.
t


----------



## Lucy2013

Could you please help me to authenticate this backpack ...
Thank you.


----------



## zen1965

Hello Ladies,
Could you pls authenticate this bag for me. The site it is posted on is ebay Germany; acc. to the seller it is a Burberry Blue Label bag. Many thanks in advance for your advice!

Item Name: BURBERRY Tasche
Item Number: 380934379822
Seller ID: shalimar1001
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/380934379822?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Lucy2013

Lucy2013 said:


> Could you please help me to authenticate this backpack ...
> Thank you.


More pics


----------



## Lucy2013

Lucy2013 said:


> Could you please help me to authenticate this backpack ...
> Thank you.


Thank you!!!


----------



## jayhepburn

Please authenticate this Burberry scarf. Pics of the actual scarf if you scroll down the page. Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...re-heritage-check-scarf-RRP-705-/141330884132


----------



## Adr

jayhepburn said:


> Please authenticate this Burberry scarf. Pics of the actual scarf if you scroll down the page. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...re-heritage-check-scarf-RRP-705-/141330884132



Authentic


----------



## terite

Lucy2013 said:


> More pics



Genuine Nova Check backpack
t


----------



## terite

Adr said:


> Authentic



Yes, I agree with you that the labels at the bottom look good.

But the seller is selling other FAKE Burberry scarves (... and some genuine stuff too).

There are no photos of the Actual scarf with the actual labels attached, so I am skeptical.
t


----------



## terite

zen1965 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Could you pls authenticate this bag for me. The site it is posted on is ebay Germany; acc. to the seller it is a Burberry Blue Label bag. Many thanks in advance for your advice!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY Tasche
> Item Number: 380934379822
> Seller ID: shalimar1001
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/380934379822?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




This is not a blue label bag. (That's ok)

Need to see clear/straight on and in focus photos of the the inside Burberry stamp, the hardware that is stamped, the metal badge on the front.

I have never seen that color combination before! (That has NO bearing on anything ... just saying)
t


----------



## terite

Lucy2013 said:


> Thank you!!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

jayhepburn said:


> Please authenticate this Burberry scarf. Pics of the actual scarf if you scroll down the page. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...re-heritage-check-scarf-RRP-705-/141330884132



The seller is selling other fake Burberry scarves (and some genuine ones?).

The photos show some good labels, (down at the bottom), but there is no photo showing the actual scarf with the label placement (like the closeup shows a hanging tag, but no hanging tags in the other photos).

And the closeup labels come from more than one scarf - no hanging labels on the closeups - so what is up?

Most of the photos are stock photos (pics from Burberry ads).

My guess is that you will receive one of the fake scarves that the seller has listed. Seller has a feedback of 4.
t


----------



## terite

Forever_LilWaif said:


> Hi!  Thanks for your reply!  Can you give me a definitive answer? I just don't want to jump the gun and tell the seller she sold me a fake.  I bought the pair and the other scarf feels great and looks great.  So since is a packaged deal, I need to know.  Again, thank you for all you do!



*Bump to ADR*


----------



## Adr

Forever_LilWaif said:


> Hi!  Thanks for your reply!  Can you give me a definitive answer? I just don't want to jump the gun and tell the seller she sold me a fake.  I bought the pair and the other scarf feels great and looks great.  So since is a packaged deal, I need to know.  Again, thank you for all you do!



Sorry for not getting back to you until now. I would say the nova check is a fake.



terite said:


> Yes, I agree with you that the labels at the bottom look good.
> 
> But the seller is selling other FAKE Burberry scarves (... and some genuine stuff too).
> 
> There are no photos of the Actual scarf with the actual labels attached, so I am skeptical.
> t



Ooh good catch! I didn't realise that it doesn't appear attached in any of the photos.



terite said:


> This is not a blue label bag. (That's ok)
> 
> Need to see clear/straight on and in focus photos of the the inside Burberry stamp, the hardware that is stamped, the metal badge on the front.
> 
> I have never seen that color combination before! (That has NO bearing on anything ... just saying)
> t



The interior stamp does say 'Blue Label' under Burberry. I'm not familiar with this bag though.


----------



## terite

The interior stamp does say 'Blue Label' under Burberry. I'm not familiar with this bag though.[/QUOTE]

Good eyes for the small print - if it does say Blue Label under that interior stamp, then you know it is a fake bag.

Blue label bags - totally different tags/stamps/designs etc.,
t


----------



## terite

zen1965 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Could you pls authenticate this bag for me. The site it is posted on is ebay Germany; acc. to the seller it is a Burberry Blue Label bag. Many thanks in advance for your advice!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY Tasche
> Item Number: 380934379822
> Seller ID: shalimar1001
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/380934379822?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



... - if it does say Blue Label under that interior stamp, then you know it is a fake bag.

Blue label bags - totally different tags/stamps/designs etc.,
t


----------



## jayhepburn

Terite! Thank you so much for taking the time and replying to me with really useful info. I did wonder why the seller isn't showing pics of the actual scarf? I am skeptical... I think the best thing is to just go to a Burberry outlet, that way you know you're getting LEGIT items. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Forever_LilWaif

Adr said:


> Sorry for not getting back to you until now. I would say the nova check is a fake.



Thank you ADR and T!!!  So grey scarf is real and the other Nova Check one is fake.  I will have to go and inform the seller.  Thank you ladies for all that you do.  Really a credit to the Fashion Society and can be really called the fashion police no fakes allowed here.  I will have to broach this subject to the seller, she is really nice.


----------



## terite

jayhepburn said:


> Terite! Thank you so much for taking the time and replying to me with really useful info. I did wonder why the seller isn't showing pics of the actual scarf? I am skeptical... I think the best thing is to just go to a Burberry outlet, that way you know you're getting LEGIT items.
> 
> Thanks again!



You are welcome.

There are lots of legit scarves on ebay too - just check here first.
t


----------



## terite

Forever_LilWaif said:


> Thank you ADR and T!!!  So grey scarf is real and the other Nova Check one is fake.  I will have to go and inform the seller.  Thank you ladies for all that you do.  Really a credit to the Fashion Society and can be really called the fashion police no fakes allowed here.  I will have to broach this subject to the seller, she is really nice.



I did ask to see the inside corner/back of the blue Burberry London tag. 

T


----------



## zen1965

zen1965 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Could you pls authenticate this bag for me. The site it is posted on is ebay Germany; acc. to the seller it is a Burberry Blue Label bag. Many thanks in advance for your advice!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY Tasche
> Item Number: 380934379822
> Seller ID: shalimar1001
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/380934379822?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





terite said:


> This is not a blue label bag. (That's ok)
> 
> Need to see clear/straight on and in focus photos of the the inside Burberry stamp, the hardware that is stamped, the metal badge on the front.
> 
> I have never seen that color combination before! (That has NO bearing on anything ... just saying)
> t





Adr said:


> The interior stamp does say 'Blue Label' under Burberry. I'm not familiar with this bag though.





terite said:


> ... - if it does say Blue Label under that interior stamp, then you know it is a fake bag.
> 
> Blue label bags - totally different tags/stamps/designs etc.,
> t



Thank you very much for your responses!

I received more photos and, alas, the stamp inside says "Burberry Blue Label". In addition, the leather looks fake at close inspection.

















(Sorry, I do not know how to enlarge the pics without them being blurred)

What do you think? It sadly is a fake?

Thank you once more in advance for your assistance!


----------



## Forever_LilWaif

terite said:


> I did ask to see the inside corner/back of the blue Burberry London tag.
> 
> T




Oops!  I forgot, I will do it and post!  Sorry T!  Was it for the Nova Check or the grey cashmere one again.


----------



## terite

Forever_LilWaif said:


> Oops!  I forgot, I will do it and post!  Sorry T!  Was it for the Nova Check or the grey cashmere one again.



Grey cashmere and silk one are ok.
The blue older style label on the nova check - inside flap.
t


----------



## terite

zen1965 said:


> Thank you very much for your responses!
> 
> I received more photos and, alas, the stamp inside says "Burberry Blue Label". In addition, the leather looks fake at close inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, I do not know how to enlarge the pics without them being blurred)
> 
> What do you think? It sadly is a fake?
> 
> Thank you once more in advance for your assistance!



I can't see the photos, but if it says Blue Label under the interior Burberry leather patch, then we know it is certainly fake.
t


----------



## zen1965

^ Yes, it does say "Blue Label".
Shame I like the bag but I certainly will not buy a fake.

Thank you anyway!


----------



## terite

zen1965 said:


> ^ Yes, it does say "Blue Label".
> Shame I like the bag but I certainly will not buy a fake.
> 
> Thank you anyway!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Adr

jayhepburn said:


> Terite! Thank you so much for taking the time and replying to me with really useful info. I did wonder why the seller isn't showing pics of the actual scarf? I am skeptical... I think the best thing is to just go to a Burberry outlet, that way you know you're getting LEGIT items.
> 
> Thanks again!



I did check if the pictures at the bottom of the listing were stolen from elsewhere on the internet but they seem to have been taken by the seller. The only thing that worries me is that, as terite mentioned, the seller might ship a fake scarf to you.

Good luck on your hunt for a Burberry scarf!


----------



## zhouzhou

Hi, what do you think of this coat? Personally felt the label looks so simple 

Item name: Burberry London, cropped trench coat with patent leather, must have! Size 8
Item number: 261514506285
Seller: stuffbyk
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261514506285?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Truly appreciate your time and effort


----------



## hansome981

Please authenticate , thank you 

Item : Burberry Leather Jacket
Item # : 331236748451
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1795-BU...51?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item4d1f3faca3

Item : Burberry Alligator
Item # :181450854867
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181450854867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Burberry Men's Shoes
Item # : 331236748451
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-BURBERR...9702173?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f386e731d
Thanks !


----------



## terite

hansome981 said:


> Please authenticate , thank you
> 
> Item : Burberry Leather Jacket
> Item # : 331236748451
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1795-BU...51?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item4d1f3faca3
> 
> Item : Burberry Alligator
> Item # :181450854867
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181450854867?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Item: Burberry Men's Shoes
> Item # : 331236748451
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-BURBERR...9702173?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f386e731d
> Thanks !



1. Genuine
2. Genuine, 2004
3. We like to see the inside stamp (inside shoe), but looks good so far.
t


----------



## terite

zhouzhou said:


> Hi, what do you think of this coat? Personally felt the label looks so simple
> 
> Item name: Burberry London, cropped trench coat with patent leather, must have! Size 8
> Item number: 261514506285
> Seller: stuffbyk
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261514506285?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Truly appreciate your time and effort



We like to see the content tag please, and a closeup of the button - labels shown look good.
t


----------



## Adr

hansome981 said:


> Please authenticate , thank you
> 
> Item: Burberry Men's Shoes
> Item # : 331236748451
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-BURBERR...9702173?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f386e731d
> Thanks !



Genuine but I'd have to see the Burberry stamp inside to confirm.


----------



## yleina

Hi! Can you please authenticate this bag which im planning to buy. Thanks.
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43


----------



## kkim005

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t



hi terite I have finally received the coat and took additional photos. sorry about the lighting. if you require more photos please let me know. the coat was bit crinkled due to being folded in a small box.

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/28273340@N04/

always appreciated your time and effort!  thanks


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> hi terite I have finally received the coat and took additional photos. sorry about the lighting. if you require more photos please let me know. the coat was bit crinkled due to being folded in a small box.
> 
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/28273340@N04/
> 
> always appreciated your time and effort!  thanks



Genuine.
T


----------



## terite

yleina said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this bag which im planning to buy. Thanks.
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43
> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2635152439298.69909.100000784474228&source=43




The photos of the details are so small - does she have a black one and a brown one?
Maybe send photos of the details when you get the bag.
t


----------



## Passion17

Can somebody help me, bought this from ebay,seller claims it is authentic.Urgent, claims for refund if any.
pls see,http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/121334175777?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## yleina

terite said:


> The photos of the details are so small - does she have a black one and a brown one?
> Maybe send photos of the details when you get the bag.
> t



Thanks. Yes. She does have it in black and brown and even 'red orange' (sorry i dont know the exact term for that color). I would like to know though whether its authentic or not before i buy it. The seller doesnt offer refunds.  thanks again


----------



## Adr

terite said:


> The photos of the details are so small - does she have a black one and a brown one?
> Maybe send photos of the details when you get the bag.
> t



I don't see anything suspicious about them. You can click 'View Full Size' to magnify the photo 



Passion17 said:


> Can somebody help me, bought this from ebay,seller claims it is authentic.Urgent, claims for refund if any.
> pls see,http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/121334175777?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Looks like a fake but I'd wait to see what terite thinks since I'm not familiar with Blue Label bags.


----------



## kkim005

terite said:


> Genuine.
> T



thank you! you are awesome.


----------



## mym

Hi all geniuses! 

Can you please kindly help me authenticate the two bags below? Many thanks in advance!

1.

Item name: Burberry handbag bag
Item no: 191228321110
Seller ID: andmoda
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191228321110?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

2.

Item name: Authentic Burberry   3459917 Plaid Satchel Bag 
					 				 		Item no: 111393738984
Seller ID: mimco686
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111393738984?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## spoiledhens

Burberry Haymarket Check Tote
http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Haymarket-Check-Tote-/261511540030?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce34d6d3e
Seller: maplegrace2012
Item number 261511540030

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## terite

Passion17 said:


> Can somebody help me, bought this from ebay,seller claims it is authentic.Urgent, claims for refund if any.
> pls see,http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/121334175777?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



This bag is a fake.

You can go through paypal - open an "item not as described" case. Escalate that to a claim, follow paypal's instructions, return the bag with tracking (when instructed to do so) and you will get a refund.
T


----------



## terite

yleina said:


> Thanks. Yes. She does have it in black and brown and even 'red orange' (sorry i dont know the exact term for that color). I would like to know though whether its authentic or not before i buy it. The seller doesnt offer refunds.  thanks again



Oh, my eyes - thanks for the tip about selecting "see full size" ha

These look all wrong to me.

Not genuine.
t


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> thank you! you are awesome.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

mym said:


> Hi all geniuses!
> 
> Can you please kindly help me authenticate the two bags below? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> 1.
> 
> Item name: Burberry handbag bag
> Item no: 191228321110
> Seller ID: andmoda
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/191228321110?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 2.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Burberry   3459917 Plaid Satchel Bag
> Item no: 111393738984
> Seller ID: mimco686
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111393738984?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




1. Genuine
2. Fake

t


----------



## mym

terite said:


> 1. Genuine
> 2. Fake
> 
> t



Many thanks again terite!


----------



## yleina

terite said:


> Oh, my eyes - thanks for the tip about selecting "see full size" ha
> 
> These look all wrong to me.
> 
> Not genuine.
> t



Thanks for the help


----------



## Vemi15

Hi ladies 
Can anyone please help me authenticate This ASAP 
I Would really appreciate your help x 
	

		
			
		

		
	







http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121375862340?redirect=mobile


----------



## terite

mym said:


> Many thanks again terite!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

Vemi15 said:


> Hi ladies
> Can anyone please help me authenticate This ASAP
> I Would really appreciate your help x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671965
> View attachment 2671968
> View attachment 2671969
> View attachment 2671970
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121375862340?redirect=mobile



We don't like ASAP requests - if we are online and read a request, we will respond.

Fake.
t


----------



## Addy

Vemi15 said:


> Hi ladies
> Can anyone please help me authenticate This ASAP
> I Would really appreciate your help x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2671965
> View attachment 2671968
> View attachment 2671969
> View attachment 2671970
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121375862340?redirect=mobile



Please read post 1 for how to post a request


----------



## Vemi15

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## terite

Vemi15 said:


> Thank you very much for your help



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Passion17

terite said:


> This bag is a fake.
> 
> You can go through paypal - open an "item not as described" case. Escalate that to a claim, follow paypal's instructions, return the bag with tracking (when instructed to do so) and you will get a refund.
> T


Thank You so much, really appreciate all of you.
Had a tough time trying to negotiate and persuade seller to refund.I escalated the claim to paypal for refund.Made it just in time.(45 days dateline for resolutions and refunds)


----------



## terite

Passion17 said:


> Thank You so much, really appreciate all of you.
> Had a tough time trying to negotiate and persuade seller to refund.I escalated the claim to paypal for refund.Made it just in time.(45 days dateline for resolutions and refunds)




Yes, I am glad that worked out.

Next time, don't negotiate/persuade the seller - just go through paypal - dispute, claim, return with tracking when paypal says.

t


----------



## spoiledhens

spoiledhens said:


> Burberry Haymarket Check Tote
> http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Haymarket-Check-Tote-/261511540030?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce34d6d3e
> Seller: maplegrace2012
> Item number 261511540030
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


 


Bump


----------



## terite

spoiledhens said:


> Bump



Sorry we missed your post - if you see that I have responded to others, and not addressed your post - please bump it.

Genuine.
t


----------



## spoiledhens

terite said:


> Sorry we missed your post - if you see that I have responded to others, and not addressed your post - please bump it.
> 
> Genuine.
> t



Thank you!


----------



## terite

spoiledhens said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## MissPersnickety

Hi,

Can anyone help with this Burberry Holdall. Seller says it was bought from the Burberry Outlet, kitty brewster estate, Blyth. And it could have been a sample.
The gold hardware states 'Leather goods' incase my pics are crap! 

http://s1375.photobucket.com/user/salesmp/library/Burberry%20holdall

Thank you x


----------



## terite

MissPersnickety said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help with this Burberry Holdall. Seller says it was bought from the Burberry Outlet, kitty brewster estate, Blyth. And it could have been a sample.
> The gold hardware states 'Leather goods' incase my pics are crap!
> 
> http://s1375.photobucket.com/user/salesmp/library/Burberry holdall
> 
> Thank you x



Seller was misinformed or is making that up.

That is a fake bag.
t


----------



## eatock04

Hi there,

I have checked previous posts and I'm really struggling to authenticate this scarf. The quality is really good and feels like cashmere it has serial numbers and the outer card label looks authentic. My only worry is the Burberry label 'made in Scotland' one I have not seen one like this before. The seller claims his sister works as a beauty director and was sent this scarf from Burberrys head office as a gift? 

If anyone could assist it would be greatly appreciated as I am unsure I have already opened a case on eBay until I'm a 100 percent sure either way!

Thank you in advance!

Neil

s25.postimg.org/tapkvmctn/image.jpg

s25.postimg.org/wvlgeuhd7/image.jpg

s25.postimg.org/lkisqhai3/image.jpg

s25.postimg.org/jc4m953e3/image.jpg

s25.postimg.org/c7mt03w4r/image.jpg

s25.postimg.org/sg319l4yz/image.jpg

s25.postimg.org/6uxylz88b/image.jpg

s25.postimg.org/8k71u1nxn/image.jpg


----------



## eatock04

eatock04 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have checked previous posts and I'm really struggling to authenticate this scarf. The quality is really good and feels like cashmere it has serial numbers and the outer card label looks authentic. My only worry is the Burberry label 'made in Scotland' one I have not seen one like this before. The seller claims his sister works as a beauty director and was sent this scarf from Burberrys head office as a gift?
> 
> If anyone could assist it would be greatly appreciated as I am unsure I have already opened a case on eBay until I'm a 100 percent sure either way!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Neil
> 
> s25.postimg.org/tapkvmctn/image.jpg
> 
> s25.postimg.org/wvlgeuhd7/image.jpg
> 
> s25.postimg.org/lkisqhai3/image.jpg
> 
> s25.postimg.org/jc4m953e3/image.jpg
> 
> s25.postimg.org/c7mt03w4r/image.jpg
> 
> s25.postimg.org/sg319l4yz/image.jpg
> 
> s25.postimg.org/6uxylz88b/image.jpg
> 
> s25.postimg.org/8k71u1nxn/image.jpg


Territe can help?


----------



## terite

eatock04 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have checked previous posts and I'm really struggling to authenticate this scarf. The quality is really good and feels like cashmere it has serial numbers and the outer card label looks authentic. My only worry is the Burberry label 'made in Scotland' one I have not seen one like this before. The seller claims his sister works as a beauty director and was sent this scarf from Burberrys head office as a gift?
> 
> If anyone could assist it would be greatly appreciated as I am unsure I have already opened a case on eBay until I'm a 100 percent sure either way!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Neil
> 
> *I have not seen that label before either, but I like the look of it. The paper tag and other sewn on tags look good, and the scarf looks good.
> 
> I say genuine.
> 
> We have a scarf expert here, and she will give her opinion.
> Bump to Addy.
> t*


----------



## eatock04

I've just returned from the burberry store at Cheshire oaks in the Uk they have told me it's a 100 percent genuine! They have not seen this label before either although they think it might be used for a release in future as part of the Burberry heritage range! They asked me how much I paid £115 and said I've got a bargain when they scanned the tag it was coming out at £295! I'm really happy now!


----------



## terite

eatock04 said:


> I've just returned from the burberry store at Cheshire oaks in the Uk they have told me it's a 100 percent genuine! They have not seen this label before either although they think it might be used for a release in future as part of the Burberry heritage range! They asked me how much I paid £115 and said I've got a bargain when they scanned the tag it was coming out at £295! I'm really happy now!



Great news - I like the new label!
t


----------



## CardiffDevil

Probably too good too be true, but worth a try:

Item Name: Burberry scarf
Item Number: 191228755812
Seller ID: shamonefoot
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...iEOjv1ZWLttgwnCrB9tZE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

CardiffDevil said:


> Probably too good too be true, but worth a try:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry scarf
> Item Number: 191228755812
> Seller ID: shamonefoot
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...iEOjv1ZWLttgwnCrB9tZE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Actually - looks good.
t


----------



## kkim005

hi terite could you please authenticate tgis bag for me. thank you

title: BURBERRY SMALL HAYMARKET CHECK TOTE BAG
item number: 221480864887
seller:waynep1903
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BURBERRY-SMALL-HAYMARKET-CHECK-TOTE-BAG-/221480864887?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item339149cc77&_uhb=1


----------



## Adr

eatock04 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have checked previous posts and I'm really struggling to authenticate this scarf. The quality is really good and feels like cashmere it has serial numbers and the outer card label looks authentic. My only worry is the Burberry label 'made in Scotland' one I have not seen one like this before. The seller claims his sister works as a beauty director and was sent this scarf from Burberrys head office as a gift?
> 
> If anyone could assist it would be greatly appreciated as I am unsure I have already opened a case on eBay until I'm a 100 percent sure either way!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Neil





eatock04 said:


> I've just returned from the burberry store at Cheshire oaks in the Uk they have told me it's a 100 percent genuine! They have not seen this label before either although they think it might be used for a release in future as part of the Burberry heritage range! They asked me how much I paid £115 and said I've got a bargain when they scanned the tag it was coming out at £295! I'm really happy now!



It is genuine from the Heritage collection, as you said. The new trench coats from the Heritage collection also feature the vertical Burberry logo on the item tag and the script font on the label. It's still available on the official website (identical article no.): http://uk.burberry.com/heritage-check-cashmere-scarf-p39295221

Your item tag shows that the product uses radio frequency identification (RFID) which newer Burberry stores are starting to use. This technology identifies your exact scarf and gives you information about it when you're in the proximity of RFID-activated screens. I know with certain Made to Order Prorsum pieces the screens even show how your specific piece was created.


----------



## Drizz

Was wanting an authentication on this item if possible thanks.

Burberry Heritage Men's Gold Plated Watch BU1757

http://minus.com/i/bhQQeNAizdR2v
http://minus.com/i/bpavf2RwSQVLI
http://minus.com/i/yip3eGklDgtV
http://minus.com/i/y229UysxM151

Also wondering if it comes with a white or silver dial face and which model that is or a link to where I can find one.

Thanks again,

Drizz.


----------



## Adr

Drizz said:


> Was wanting an authentication on this item if possible thanks.
> 
> Burberry Heritage Men's Gold Plated Watch BU1757
> 
> http://minus.com/i/bhQQeNAizdR2v
> http://minus.com/i/bpavf2RwSQVLI
> http://minus.com/i/yip3eGklDgtV
> http://minus.com/i/y229UysxM151
> 
> Also wondering if it comes with a white or silver dial face and which model that is or a link to where I can find one.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Drizz.



It's the BU1757 39MM Heritage Gold-Plated Steel Chronograph Watch. Because it's an older model (late 2012 - early 2013), you're most likely to find it on resale websites (e.g., eBay).

A lot of attention to detail is put into creating a replica watch, and although everything looks correct there was one distinguishing detail that makes me believe it's a fake. I attached a side-by-side of the authentic watch and the picture you posted. Not the greatest quality picture to compare to but you might notice the letter font is more compressed.


----------



## Forever_LilWaif

terite said:


> I did ask to see the inside corner/back of the blue Burberry London tag.
> 
> T


Hi T and Addy!  T - I finally got around to it.  Sorry for the delay, busy 4th of July spending with the Fam.  It was hard to take a picture of the corner back let me know if I need to do more.


----------



## kkim005

Hi Terite could you also authenticate this bag. Thanks again

Title: Authentic BURBERRY Haymarket Bowling Check Purse Bag USED
Seller: tpc-girl
Item number: 261520650795
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261520650795?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> Hi Terite could you also authenticate this bag. Thanks again
> 
> Title: Authentic BURBERRY Haymarket Bowling Check Purse Bag USED
> Seller: tpc-girl
> Item number: 261520650795
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261520650795?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Please send a photo of the Made in tag and a clear shot of the embossed hardware clip.
t


----------



## terite

Forever_LilWaif said:


> Hi T and Addy!  T - I finally got around to it.  Sorry for the delay, busy 4th of July spending with the Fam.  It was hard to take a picture of the corner back let me know if I need to do more.




It is the folded bit against the seam that we are looking for.

Please check Addy's Burberry scarf guide and it will show you the markings we are looking for.

T


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> hi terite could you please authenticate tgis bag for me. thank you
> 
> title: BURBERRY SMALL HAYMARKET CHECK TOTE BAG
> item number: 221480864887
> seller:waynep1903
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BURBERRY...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item339149cc77&_uhb=1




Looks good.
t


----------



## kkim005

terite said:


> Please send a photo of the Made in tag and a clear shot of the embossed hardware clip.
> t



thank you! I have been sending her messages but hasnt responded to any of it. I doubt she will be able to send additional photos within the next 12 hrs as the auction is ending soon.  I have been burnt buying a fake burberry alchester bag so wont risk it!


----------



## kkim005

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



thanks again as always!


----------



## Drizz

Vintage Burberry 100% Lambswool Scarf

Seller: steffclarke 

Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/accessories/scarves/auction-749337249.htm

Was wanting some help with authentication of this item, thanks for the previous help with the watch enquirery it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## koach

Item; Burberry Brit Faulkbourne Trench, Calfskin Leather
Ebay Listing Link; http://www.ebay.com/itm/141337108914?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Item Number; 141337108914
Seller; Bigfishbowl234


Please help me to authenticate this Jacket bought and arrived today, more pics to follow.
Thank You


----------



## koach

Second set pics...


----------



## koach

3rd and final pictures..sorry for taking up all this space I was unable to comlete it any other way.


----------



## Adr

koach said:


> 3rd and final pictures..sorry for taking up all this space I was unable to comlete it any other way.



Authentic  Really lovely leather trench!


----------



## koach

Thank You, and Thank You for Your time!


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> thank you! I have been sending her messages but hasnt responded to any of it. I doubt she will be able to send additional photos within the next 12 hrs as the auction is ending soon.  I have been burnt buying a fake burberry alchester bag so wont risk it!



Ok, better safe than sorry - there will be another one for sale in a minute.

You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

kkim005 said:


> thanks again as always!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Drizz said:


> Vintage Burberry 100% Lambswool Scarf
> 
> Seller: steffclarke
> 
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/accessories/scarves/auction-749337249.htm
> 
> Was wanting some help with authentication of this item, thanks for the previous help with the watch enquirery it's greatly appreciated.




The view of the label is quite far away -  I don't like the label placement, the label looks ok from this distance. (need better photos)
t


----------



## PinayRN94

Pls authenticate this, thanks

Item: BURBERRY SMALL HORSEFERRY CHECK TOTE BAG

Seller: BAGS R US

Link:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...152439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theate
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater


----------



## terite

PinayRN94 said:


> Pls authenticate this, thanks
> 
> Item: BURBERRY SMALL HORSEFERRY CHECK TOTE BAG
> 
> Seller: BAGS R US
> 
> Link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...152439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theate
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater




That does not look like a Burberry bag to me.
t


----------



## sunnysd11

PinayRN94 said:


> Pls authenticate this, thanks
> 
> Item: BURBERRY SMALL HORSEFERRY CHECK TOTE BAG
> 
> Seller: BAGS R US
> 
> Link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...152439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theate
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater



Price is too good to be true.


----------



## eritrejo

Hi ladies! Could you please help me with this one? 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thank you


----------



## terite

sunnysd11 said:


> Price is too good to be true.



Price - well, price does not indicate the authenticity of an item.

Many authentic bags start out with low prices - fake scarves often sell with high price tags.

One of the indicators (in the auction quoted) that does raise suspicion, is that the seller has multiples of the same bag, in different colors.
T


----------



## terite

eritrejo said:


> Hi ladies! Could you please help me with this one?
> 
> Thank you


Please see Post #1 for a list of the photos that we need to see.
t


----------



## sunnysd11

terite said:


> Price - well, price does not indicate the authenticity of an item.
> 
> Many authentic bags start out with low prices - fake scarves often sell with high price tags.
> 
> One of the indicators (in the auction quoted) that does raise suspicion, is that the seller has multiples of the same bag, in different colors.
> T



True. Yeah, I've seen black and red bags of the same style.


----------



## Adr

PinayRN94 said:


> Pls authenticate this, thanks
> 
> Item: BURBERRY SMALL HORSEFERRY CHECK TOTE BAG
> 
> Seller: BAGS R US
> 
> Link:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...152439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theate
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52439298.69909.100000784474228&type=3&theater



Dust bag is fake, serial stamp doesn't match what's on the material composition label and the article number is for a completely different bag. Terite also identified another bag posted a few days ago from this seller as a probable fake. I'd stay away from this seller!


----------



## terite

Adr said:


> Dust bag is fake, serial stamp doesn't match what's on the material composition label and the article number is for a completely different bag. Terite also identified another bag posted a few days ago from this seller as a probable fake. I'd stay away from this seller, just in case!



Yes, this is a fake - as was the other - steer clear. It doesn't even look like Burberry.
t


----------



## PinayRN94

Thank you for enlightening me...yes i believe i better stay away from that seller, thanks


----------



## terite

PinayRN94 said:


> Thank you for enlightening me...yes i believe i better stay away from that seller, thanks



You are welcome.
t


----------



## auryn

Hello, I'm new here and would really appreciate some help on authenticating this cute starry Burberry wallet !

Item Name: Burberry Star Nova Check Wallet
Item Number: 061406KS1024606X2 / 061406KS102460660
Seller ID: blabel3939 (on Rakuten Auctions)
Link: http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/11962816/a/10003194/

Many thanks :help:


----------



## terite

auryn said:


> Hello, I'm new here and would really appreciate some help on authenticating this cute starry Burberry wallet !
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Star Nova Check Wallet
> Item Number: 061406KS1024606X2 / 061406KS102460660
> Seller ID: blabel3939 (on Rakuten Auctions)
> Link: http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/11962816/a/10003194/
> 
> Many thanks :help:


Looking to see the Burberry stamp and the serial number (serial number in the card slots) 
t


----------



## Forever_LilWaif

terite said:


> It is the folded bit against the seam that we are looking for.
> 
> Please check Addy's Burberry scarf guide and it will show you the markings we are looking for.
> 
> T



Hi T!  Not sure what I am looking for, but here is the pictures I think your looking for.


----------



## terite

Forever_LilWaif said:


> Hi T!  Not sure what I am looking for, but here is the pictures I think your looking for.




Yes, that is what I was looking for.

Sent you a PM.
t


----------



## auryn

terite said:


> Looking to see the Burberry stamp and the serial number (serial number in the card slots)
> t



Hi terite 
I am thinking of buying it and am unable to ask the seller for more information. I have tried searching for this design but I could only find it being released in cherry red. Not sure if Burberry released the wallet in this colourway ?


----------



## lynnfaust41

Hello, Kindly authenticate for me please.  This is a wallet I won off auction from a goodwill.  I believe it is from the 1990s.  The numbers inside the wallet are- cndonhoudon.  Thank you





















[/IMG]


----------



## lynnfaust41

Working on getting the pics right.  Sorry.



lynnfaust41 said:


> Hello, Kindly authenticate for me please.  This is a wallet I won off auction from a goodwill.  I believe it is from the 1990s.  The numbers inside the wallet are- cndonhoudon.  Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## lynnfaust41

One more.  Thanks



lynnfaust41 said:


> Working on getting the pics right.  Sorry.


----------



## terite

auryn said:


> Hi terite
> I am thinking of buying it and am unable to ask the seller for more information. I have tried searching for this design but I could only find it being released in cherry red. Not sure if Burberry released the wallet in this colourway ?



I don't recall what colors this style came in, but without adequate photos, I would not buy it.
t


----------



## terite

lynnfaust41 said:


> One more.  Thanks



I admit I am confused to see an Italian snap and a Chinese serial number.

Are these all your (own) photos?
t


----------



## ISpoilMyWife

Looking to get my wife a Burberry scarf as a surprise gift and figured the middle of summer would probably be a good time to look.  There are two auctions I'd like to get authenticated.  One looks pretty legit to me, the other, I'm not 100%.  I figured the more eyes I could get on both of these, the better.

Item Name: Burberry Scarf
Item Number: 141338309777
Seller ID: annmiami7
Link: I think this one is legit












Item Name: Burberry Scarf
Item Number: 261524967645
Seller ID: avae305
Link: This one I'm not sure


----------



## Lauchg

Hi there,

Please authenticate this bag. Thanks so much in advance.

 Item Name:GENUINE BURBERRY NOVA CHECK TOTE BAG

Item Number:311002893164


Seller ID:jaemes321


Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/311002893164


----------



## lynnfaust41

Originally Posted by lynnfaust41
One more. Thanks
I admit I am confused to see an Italian snap and a Chinese serial number.

Are these all your (own) photos?
t


T,

Yes, these are my pics. Would you like to see anything else?


----------



## terite

Yes, these are my pics. Would you like to see anything else?[/QUOTE]

I think it is ok - it would not be from the 90's though.

approx 2006
t


----------



## terite

Lauchg said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please authenticate this bag. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Item Name:GENUINE BURBERRY NOVA CHECK TOTE BAG
> 
> Item Number:311002893164
> 
> 
> Seller ID:jaemes321
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/311002893164




Need to see the Made in tag - front and back, and a better shot of the Burberry stamp straight on.
t


----------



## terite

ISpoilMyWife said:


> Looking to get my wife a Burberry scarf as a surprise gift and figured the middle of summer would probably be a good time to look.  There are two auctions I'd like to get authenticated.  One looks pretty legit to me, the other, I'm not 100%.  I figured the more eyes I could get on both of these, the better.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf
> Item Number: 261524967645
> Seller ID: avae305
> Link: This one I'm not sure



Both genuine - subtle differences in the labels - good eye
t


----------



## auryn

terite said:


> I don't recall what colors this style came in, but without adequate photos, I would not buy it.
> t



Thanks a lot T!
I'll see if I can get someone to ask for more pics =)


----------



## terite

auryn said:


> Thanks a lot T!
> I'll see if I can get someone to ask for more pics =)



You are welcome.
t


----------



## ISpoilMyWife

terite said:


> Both genuine - subtle differences in the labels - good eye
> t



Thanks a lot.

What about this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390879858381?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I'm not sure what to look for with the Burberrys ones.

Sorry for the lack of proper format, this is a quick post while at work.


----------



## terite

ISpoilMyWife said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> What about this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390879858381?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I'm not sure what to look for with the Burberrys ones.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of proper format, this is a quick post while at work.



Looks ok - this is Vintage
t


----------



## ISpoilMyWife

Thanks!


----------



## lynnfaust41

Yes, these are my pics. Would you like to see anything else?[/QUOTE]

I think it is ok - it would not be from the 90's though.

approx 2006
t


Thanks so much T. Always good news to take a gamble and it turns out to be ok. You provide a wonderful service.


----------



## terite

ISpoilMyWife said:


> Thanks!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

lynnfaust41 said:


> Yes, these are my pics. Would you like to see anything else?



I think it is ok - it would not be from the 90's though.

approx 2006
t


Thanks so much T. Always good news to take a gamble and it turns out to be ok. You provide a wonderful service.[/QUOTE]

You are welcome.
t


----------



## hotchilli

Hi there

Pls help with those 2 bags. Are these authentic? Many thanks!


Item name: Authentic Burberry Pink Nova Check Very Small Italian Evening Shoulder Handbag
Item number: 400735701659
Seller: raffstuff69
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400735701659?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


Item name: Authentic Burberry Nova Check Small Italian Hobo Handbag Purse & Metal Charm
Item number: 111397506084
Seller: raffstuff69
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111397506084?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------



## terite

hotchilli said:


> Hi there
> 
> Pls help with those 2 bags. Are these authentic? Many thanks!
> 
> 
> Item name: Authentic Burberry Pink Nova Check Very Small Italian Evening Shoulder Handbag
> Item number: 400735701659
> Seller: raffstuff69
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400735701659?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649
> 
> 
> Item name: Authentic Burberry Nova Check Small Italian Hobo Handbag Purse & Metal Charm
> Item number: 111397506084
> Seller: raffstuff69
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111397506084?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649




Both authentic
t


----------



## hotchilli

terite said:


> Both authentic
> t


Thank you very much and have a great weekend!


----------



## terite

hotchilli said:


> Thank you very much and have a great weekend!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## nnct83

Hi ladies,

Please help authenticate this item,


Item: BURBERRY Authentic Plaid Mini Bag
Item ID: 221481358014
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221481358014?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Seller: skinnerjonni19

Thank u in advance


----------



## Lauchg

Hi there,

Please authenticate this bag. Thanks so much in advance.

 Item Name: Authentic Burberry 345997 Plaid Satchel Bag 

Item Number:121384224946

Seller ID: mimco686

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121384224946


----------



## ReesaB

Hello,

I'm looking for the Burberry Brogued Orchard bag and found these 2 on Ebay.  Would you please help me authenticate them?  Thank you so much!!  I appreciate your help.

Lisa

Bag 1

Item Name:  Burberry Orchard Brogued Leather Tote Satchel Bag Dark Tan Brown Purse $1495+

Item #:  131240460806

Seller ID:  grk4581-ssw77pd

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Or...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8e8a8206


Bag 2:

Item Name:  New Auth Burberry Orchard Brogued Leather Tote Satchel Bag(DK Tan, Retail$1495+)

Item #:  141333034579

Seller ID:  fengj3

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Bu...579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e81af653


----------



## terite

nnct83 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help authenticate this item,
> 
> 
> Item: BURBERRY Authentic Plaid Mini Bag
> Item ID: 221481358014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221481358014?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Seller: skinnerjonni19
> 
> Thank u in advance



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Lauchg said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please authenticate this bag. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry 345997 Plaid Satchel Bag
> 
> Item Number:121384224946
> 
> Seller ID: mimco686
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121384224946



Need to see Made in tag front and back, Burberry stamp.
t


----------



## terite

ReesaB said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for the Burberry Brogued Orchard bag and found these 2 on Ebay.  Would you please help me authenticate them?  Thank you so much!!  I appreciate your help.
> 
> Lisa
> 
> Bag 1
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Orchard Brogued Leather Tote Satchel Bag Dark Tan Brown Purse $1495+
> 
> Item #:  131240460806
> 
> Seller ID:  grk4581-ssw77pd
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Or...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8e8a8206
> 
> 
> Bag 2:
> 
> Item Name:  New Auth Burberry Orchard Brogued Leather Tote Satchel Bag(DK Tan, Retail$1495+)
> 
> Item #:  141333034579
> 
> Seller ID:  fengj3
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Bu...579?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e81af653



Both good - second one has better documentation
t


----------



## eadancing

Item Name:Burberry wallet
Item Number:261531345609
Seller ID:323rachel74
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261531345609


----------



## terite

eadancing said:


> Item Name:Burberry wallet
> Item Number:261531345609
> Seller ID:323rachel74
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261531345609



Photos too blurry to tell
t


----------



## nnct83

Thank u


----------



## terite

nnct83 said:


> Thank u


You are welcome.
t


----------



## eadancing

Originally Posted by *eadancing*                               Item Name:Burberry wallet
Item Number:261531345609
Seller ID:323rachel74
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=261531345609       Photos too blurry to tell
t

is this will help or you need more photos

https://www.flickr.com/photos/73420801@N03/14644817571/


----------



## veralyndon

Hi! I'm a new seller on ebay and want to build a reputation of quality and accuracy. That being said I have a Burberry coat I'd like to list but I want to do my due diligence to ensure it's authentic. I don't want to take a chance with my reputation! Here are the pictures I have, and I would be happy to take more if needed. Thank you for having this thread!


----------



## ReesaB

terite said:


> Both good - second one has better documentation
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

eadancing said:


> Originally Posted by *eadancing*                               Item Name:Burberry wallet
> Item Number:261531345609
> Seller ID:323rachel74
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=261531345609       Photos too blurry to tell
> t
> 
> is this will help or you need more photos
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/73420801@N03/14644817571/



Need clear photos - see post one for the photos that we need.
t


----------



## terite

veralyndon said:


> Hi! I'm a new seller on ebay and want to build a reputation of quality and accuracy. That being said I have a Burberry coat I'd like to list but I want to do my due diligence to ensure it's authentic. I don't want to take a chance with my reputation! Here are the pictures I have, and I would be happy to take more if needed. Thank you for having this thread!



genuine
t


----------



## terite

ReesaB said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## amiga226

Hi all! Please help authenticate this Burberry bag I found on Facebook. Thanks so much in advance! 

Item Name: Burberry Plaid Vinyl Tote Bag
Seller: Roby's Picks
Link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theaterhttps://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater


----------



## terite

amiga226 said:


> Hi all! Please help authenticate this Burberry bag I found on Facebook. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Plaid Vinyl Tote Bag
> Seller: Roby's Picks
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theaterhttps://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073742914.100003651573765&type=3&theater



Links don't work for me.
t


----------



## tempurabits

Hi Terite,

Please authenticate this watch! Thanks in advance

Item Name: Burberry Two Tone City Women's Watch BU9006
Item Number: 161355844378 
Seller: myvannie08
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161355844378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## terite

tempurabits said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Please authenticate this watch! Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Two Tone City Women's Watch BU9006
> Item Number: 161355844378
> Seller: myvannie08
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161355844378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



looks good
t


----------



## amiga226

terite said:


> Links don't work for me.
> t




Hi T! hope this one works. I just copied the photos from the seller's Facebook account and placed it on my Photobucket. Again, TIA!


----------



## amiga226

here are the photos T,


----------



## amiga226




----------



## amiga226




----------



## terite

Genuine - about 15+ years old
t


----------



## amiga226

Wow! Thank you so much T for the help


----------



## terite

amiga226 said:


> Wow! Thank you so much T for the help



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Alar6967

Here is  a Burberry Brogue Crossbody. Thanks in advance!


----------



## red00x

Hi Ladies,

Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I made an impulse bid and need your help before I pay.

Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Medium Italian Hobo Shoulder Handbag & Metal Charm
Item Number: 400740065736
Seller ID:  raffstuff69
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/400740065736?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## shoegal27

Can someone please help me authenticate these sunglasses. They are BE 4142. I got them through Sunglass Hut. They came with papers, box, cleaner and the case but in the handle says made in China. Does Burberry do that????
	

		
			
		

		
	






All of my other sunglasses say made in Italy.  




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terite

Alar6967 said:


> Here is  a Burberry Brogue Crossbody. Thanks in advance!
> Please post the serial number and a closeup photo of the knight.
> t


----------



## terite

red00x said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I made an impulse bid and need your help before I pay.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Medium Italian Hobo Shoulder Handbag & Metal Charm
> Item Number: 400740065736
> Seller ID:  raffstuff69
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/400740065736?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

shoegal27 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate these sunglasses. They are BE 4142. I got them through Sunglass Hut. They came with papers, box, cleaner and the case but in the handle says made in China. Does Burberry do that????
> 
> You bet - lots of Burberry is manufactured in China.
> Genuine
> t


----------



## shoegal27

terite said:


> shoegal27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate these sunglasses. They are BE 4142. I got them through Sunglass Hut. They came with papers, box, cleaner and the case but in the handle says made in China. Does Burberry do that????
> 
> You bet - lots of Burberry is manufactured in China.
> Genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting on pins and needles, bc I love those sunnies. Yayy, although not happy they are made there, like I said my other ones say Italy.
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

shoegal27 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was waiting on pins and needles, bc I love those sunnies. Yayy, although not happy they are made there, like I said my other ones say Italy.
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## red00x

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you, terite. You're an absolute lifesaver!


----------



## terite

red00x said:


> Thank you, terite. You're an absolute lifesaver!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## shoegal27

shoegal27 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate these sunglasses. They are BE 4142. I got them through Sunglass Hut. They came with papers, box, cleaner and the case but in the handle says made in China. Does Burberry do that????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687205
> View attachment 2687206
> View attachment 2687207
> View attachment 2687208
> 
> All of my other sunglasses say made in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




One more question on this case shown. Is it supposed to be real leather?? I don't believe this one is. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terite

shoegal27 said:


> One more question on this case shown. Is it supposed to be real leather?? I don't believe this one is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2688984
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app



Gee - even my Chanel case is not real leather.
t


----------



## shoegal27

ok thanks.


----------



## terite

shoegal27 said:


> ok thanks.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Vivi_7

Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
http://mironia.cz/detail.php?ident=958
thank you upfront
V.


----------



## terite

Vivi_7 said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> http://mironia.cz/detail.php?ident=958
> thank you upfront
> V.


Pictures are too small to tell.
t


----------



## delilahvee

Dear ladies, thanks very much in advance for your help in authenticating this (I've been after a cashmere Burberry for yonks!)

Item Name: 
BURBERRY SCARF LONDON 100% CASHMERE MADE IN ENGLAND never worn

Item Number: 301245159269

Seller ID: vice_69 

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301245159269?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Much obliged.


----------



## terite

delilahvee said:


> Dear ladies, thanks very much in advance for your help in authenticating this (I've been after a cashmere Burberry for yonks!)
> 
> Item Name:
> BURBERRY SCARF LONDON 100% CASHMERE MADE IN ENGLAND never worn
> 
> Item Number: 301245159269
> 
> Seller ID: vice_69
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/301245159269?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Much obliged.


Genuine
t


----------



## vrajna

PLEASE HELP ME, I NEED TO KNOW IF THIS IS AUTHENTIC OR NOT. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE 

Item Name:Cool Spring/Summer Burberry Nova Camel Check Cashmere Scarf $375
Item Number:281388981226
Seller ID:betabuy79
Link:http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Cool-Spring-...5-/281388981226?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:IE:1123


----------



## terite

vrajna said:


> PLEASE HELP ME, I NEED TO KNOW IF THIS IS AUTHENTIC OR NOT. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE
> 
> Item Name:Cool Spring/Summer Burberry Nova Camel Check Cashmere Scarf $375
> Item Number:281388981226
> Seller ID:betabuy79
> Link:http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Cool-Spring-...5-/281388981226?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:IE:1123



FAKE 

Please report that.
t


----------



## delilahvee

Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

delilahvee said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## KayuuKathey

I need help, I want to buy this but was so unsure. Thanks in advance!!

Title: Burberry Brown Wool Double Breasted Trench Coat Jacket. Size US 14
Seller: wanderpez
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221491906650?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## terite

KayuuKathey said:


> I need help, I want to buy this but was so unsure. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Title: Burberry Brown Wool Double Breasted Trench Coat Jacket. Size US 14
> Seller: wanderpez
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221491906650?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



genuine
t


----------



## Nintlex

Hi together,

I would need your help to figure out if it's a fake or not.


Item Name: Burberry Lederjacke Schwarz Neu mit Etikett 
Item Number: 321442671819
Seller ID: 20steffen66
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Led...slGmii%2FX19oFhOGrY2g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Upload from own pictures does not work actually, but here a links from imageshack
https://imageshack.com/i/hl902325j
https://imageshack.com/i/ip3030c1j
https://imageshack.com/i/p3af6804j
https://imageshack.com/i/p8ae92cdj


----------



## KayuuKathey

terite said:


> genuine
> t



tyvm!


----------



## Addy

Nintlex said:


> Hi together,
> 
> I would need your help to figure out if it's a fake or not.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Lederjacke Schwarz Neu mit Etikett
> Item Number: 321442671819
> Seller ID: 20steffen66
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Led...slGmii%2FX19oFhOGrY2g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Upload from own pictures does not work actually, but here a links from imageshack
> https://imageshack.com/i/hl902325j
> https://imageshack.com/i/ip3030c1j
> https://imageshack.com/i/p3af6804j
> https://imageshack.com/i/p8ae92cdj



Need pics of the materials/care tag


----------



## terite

Nintlex said:


> Hi together,
> 
> I would need your help to figure out if it's a fake or not.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Lederjacke Schwarz Neu mit Etikett
> Item Number: 321442671819
> Seller ID: 20steffen66
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Led...slGmii%2FX19oFhOGrY2g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Upload from own pictures does not work actually, but here a links from imageshack
> https://imageshack.com/i/hl902325j
> https://imageshack.com/i/ip3030c1j
> https://imageshack.com/i/p3af6804j
> https://imageshack.com/i/p8ae92cdj




Fake
t


----------



## HelenB

Hi, please could someone have a look at this scarf for me? 

BRAND NEW GIANT CHECK PALE GREY MELANGE BURBERRY - 100% CASHMERE SCARF
Seller: 1osmen
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...21499096014?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item33925ffbce

Thanks in advance


----------



## Addy

HelenB said:


> Hi, please could someone have a look at this scarf for me?
> 
> BRAND NEW GIANT CHECK PALE GREY MELANGE BURBERRY - 100% CASHMERE SCARF
> Seller: 1osmen
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...21499096014?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item33925ffbce
> 
> Thanks in advance



Please also post Item #: 221499096014 next time

Missing required pics as per post 1


----------



## HelenB

Addy said:


> Please also post Item #: 221499096014 next time
> 
> 
> 
> Missing required pics as per post 1




Apologies for forgetting item no. 
Have not had a scarf authenticated before. Is it a close-up of the label that you need to see? Thanks


----------



## sprite80

I bought this coat, Just received
Have anyone seen this type fabic tag??
It is white .....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360989608619

is it fake? Anyone bought from this seller before?
Seller saying that coat is from Burberry outlet Sample Sale
Anyone heard of it?


----------



## fruitkaleidesco

Pls help authenticate! 

Item Name: Burberry Brit leather trimmed trench coat 
Item Number:141344351943
Seller ID: 07740
Link: 
http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=141344351943

Thanks!!


----------



## LKKay

Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON MERINO WOOL CASHMERE DESIGNER MUFFLER NOVA CHECK SCARF SCOTLAND
Item Number: 111413707836
Seller ID: selleria-peralta
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-LON...t=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item19f0c6443c&_uhb=1


----------



## Rewela

item name: kuferek burberry / Burberry 
seller name: czerwonamrowka
link: http://www.vinted.pl/kobiety/torby-do-reki/4334674-kuferek-burberry

item name: BURBERRY - oryginalna torebka , skóra naturalna 
seller name: tomek911
item number: 4419498848
link: http://allegro.pl/burberry-oryginalna-torebka-skora-naturalna-i4419498848.html

item name: UNIKATOWA_ TOREBKA_ BURBERRY_SKÓRA_JAK_NOWA!!!
seller name: DropTheGun
item number: 4431361274
link: http://allegro.pl/unikatowa-torebka-burberry-skora-jak-nowa-i4431361274.html


----------



## mauipoppy820

I purchased this bag locally and wanted to see if it was authentic. When I asked the seller why there were no metal feet, the seller provided me with a receipt and told me it was because the bag was purchased at the Burberry Factory Outlet.

Item Name: Not Sure - It's like a Medium Satchel with Crossbody Straps


----------



## mauipoppy820

mauipoppy820 said:


> I purchased this bag locally and wanted to see if it was authentic. When I asked the seller why there were no metal feet, the seller provided me with a receipt and told me it was because the bag was purchased at the Burberry Factory Outlet.
> 
> Item Name: Not Sure - It's like a Medium Satchel with Crossbody Straps



more photos


----------



## uadjit

Item Name:AUTH BURBERRY PINK NOVA CHECK 100% SCOTLAND CASHMERE MUFFLER SCARF
Item Number:182115315 (Bonanza)
Seller ID: melouie328
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Auth-Burberry-Pink-Nova-Check-100-Scotland-Cashmere-Muffler-Scarf/182115315


----------



## tokyo47

Can someone help authenticate this jacket for me. Thank you very much.


----------



## alexakk

Item Name: Burberry Kids Quilted Jacket
Item Number:321469750334
Seller ID: juicybabyy_690 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Burber..._Childrens_Clothing_Girls&hash=item4ad9171c3e


----------



## terite

alexakk said:


> Item Name: Burberry Kids Quilted Jacket
> Item Number:321469750334
> Seller ID: juicybabyy_690
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Burber..._Childrens_Clothing_Girls&hash=item4ad9171c3e



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

tokyo47 said:


> Can someone help authenticate this jacket for me. Thank you very much.



The tags look wrong to me.
t


----------



## terite

uadjit said:


> Item Name:AUTH BURBERRY PINK NOVA CHECK 100% SCOTLAND CASHMERE MUFFLER SCARF
> Item Number:182115315 (Bonanza)
> Seller ID: melouie328
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...100-Scotland-Cashmere-Muffler-Scarf/182115315



genuine
t


----------



## terite

mauipoppy820 said:


> more photos



The bag is genuine - made in Italy - 2005.

NO feet because that was the design.

The lock may be from a different bag.
t


----------



## terite

item name: kuferek burberry / Burberry 
seller name: czerwonamrowka
link: http://www.vinted.pl/kobiety/torby-d...ferek-burberry

item name: BURBERRY - oryginalna torebka , skóra naturalna 
seller name: tomek911
item number: 4419498848
link: http://allegro.pl/burberry-oryginaln...419498848.html

item name: UNIKATOWA_ TOREBKA_ BURBERRY_SKÓRA_JAK_NOWA!!!
seller name: DropTheGun
item number: 4431361274
link: http://allegro.pl/unikatowa-torebka-...431361274.html

1. need more photos
2. fake
3. fake

t


----------



## terite

LKKay said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON MERINO WOOL CASHMERE DESIGNER MUFFLER NOVA CHECK SCARF SCOTLAND
> Item Number: 111413707836
> Seller ID: selleria-peralta
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-LON...t=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item19f0c6443c&_uhb=1



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

fruitkaleidesco said:


> Pls help authenticate!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit leather trimmed trench coat
> Item Number:141344351943
> Seller ID: 07740
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=141344351943
> 
> Thanks!!



This link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

sprite80 said:


> I bought this coat, Just received
> Have anyone seen this type fabic tag??
> It is white .....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360989608619
> 
> is it fake? Anyone bought from this seller before?
> Seller saying that coat is from Burberry outlet Sample Sale
> Anyone heard of it?



Genuine.
t


----------



## terite

HelenB said:


> Apologies for forgetting item no.
> Have not had a scarf authenticated before. Is it a close-up of the label that you need to see? Thanks



Sure - send those photos in.
t


----------



## amiga226

Hi T! Please help authenticate this Burberry bag? Again, TIA!

Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Willenmore Hobo
Item No: 48059163
Seller: tarzan051879
Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...h+Ranking,Position,1-4,4#advertisementDetails


----------



## terite

amiga226 said:


> Hi T! Please help authenticate this Burberry bag? Again, TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Willenmore Hobo
> Item No: 48059163
> Seller: tarzan051879
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...h+Ranking,Position,1-4,4#advertisementDetails




I would need to see close up photos of the interior tags and labels.
t


----------



## jarrate

Hi there, appreciate your help to check the authenticity of this burberry haymarket boston bag as I'm meeting the selling tomorrow to view the bag and she had used it for some years. Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

jarrate said:


> Hi there, appreciate your help to check the authenticity of this burberry haymarket boston bag as I'm meeting the selling tomorrow to view the bag and she had used it for some years. Thanks in advance!



Everything looks in order.
t


----------



## jarrate

Thanks so much for your quick response appreciated!!


----------



## terite

jarrate said:


> Thanks so much for your quick response appreciated!!



You are welcome
t


----------



## fruitkaleidesco

terite said:


> This link does not work for me.
> t


Hi Terite - try this link? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141344351943

Thanks!!


----------



## terite

fruitkaleidesco said:


> Hi Terite - try this link?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141344351943
> 
> Thanks!!



What gorgeous details on that coat!
Genuine
t


----------



## fruitkaleidesco

terite said:


> What gorgeous details on that coat!
> Genuine
> t


Thanks heaps T! I'm in love with it!!! =)


----------



## spoiledhens

Hi!

Can you authenticate this scarf?  Thanks!


----------



## Nanobug

Hello,

I am new here, so please forgive me if I am posting to the incorrect location. I am wondering if anyone could help me identify a pair of Burberry rain boots? Currently these are the only photos I have. Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

fruitkaleidesco said:


> Thanks heaps T! I'm in love with it!!! =)



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

spoiledhens said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you authenticate this scarf?  Thanks!



That label looks good - vintage
t


----------



## terite

Nanobug said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new here, so please forgive me if I am posting to the incorrect location. I am wondering if anyone could help me identify a pair of Burberry rain boots? Currently these are the only photos I have. Thank you very much!
> 
> This is the authenticate thread.
> t


----------



## Nanobug

terite said:


> Nanobug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am new here, so please forgive me if I am posting to the incorrect location. I am wondering if anyone could help me identify a pair of Burberry rain boots? Currently these are the only photos I have. Thank you very much!
> 
> This is the authenticate thread.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, yes, I am trying to authenticate them. I simply cannot find any that are even remotely similar and was wondering if anyone had any insight. Thank you very much!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Nanobug said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, yes, I am trying to authenticate them. I simply cannot find any that are even remotely similar and was wondering if anyone had any insight. Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well then, I had THE EXACT PAIR -
> 
> To be certain - send me a photo of the bottom of the boot - and the inside liner in the boot.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Nanobug

terite said:


> Nanobug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well then, I had THE EXACT PAIR -
> 
> To be certain - send me a photo of the bottom of the boot - and the inside liner in the boot.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help! I will get the photos as soon as I have them! Do you perhaps remember the name of the model? Thank you again!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Nanobug said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help! I will get the photos as soon as I have them! Do you perhaps remember the name of the model? Thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No - I don't remember the model name - but they were just around for one season I think.
> 
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Nanobug

terite said:


> Nanobug said:
> 
> 
> 
> No - I don't remember the model name - but they were just around for one season I think.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help! Do you remember what year by chance? Perhaps I can look them up that way?
Click to expand...


----------



## sephorah

Hi,

Please help me authenticate this bag, I will be extremely grateful for all your help.


----------



## terite

sephorah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag, I will be extremely grateful for all your help.



It is a fake.
t


----------



## spoiledhens

I purchased this scarf because it looked genuine to me, but now I am second guessing myself.  Can you please authenticate?

Cashmere Burberry Scarf
Seller - toragotor
Item Number - 291204772405
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cashmere-Burberry-Scarf-/291204772405?nma=true&si=6re0w55X6D3lNUwSyxh%252F9uSEWR0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_63wt_1238


----------



## sps21

Item Name: burberry purse
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: Local Seller
Link: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/clo/4598783107.html
Hi, I really interested in this purse and would like to know if it's real. Also is it normal for it to peel like that on the photos or is that an indication that it's fake. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## terite

spoiledhens said:


> I purchased this scarf because it looked genuine to me, but now I am second guessing myself.  Can you please authenticate?
> 
> Cashmere Burberry Scarf
> Seller - toragotor
> Item Number - 291204772405
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cashmere-Bu...rue&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_63wt_1238



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

sps21 said:


> Item Name: burberry purse
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Local Seller
> Link: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/clo/4598783107.html
> Hi, I really interested in this purse and would like to know if it's real. Also is it normal for it to peel like that on the photos or is that an indication that it's fake. Thank you in advance for your help.



It is genuine - it looks pretty rough.

There was a batch of nova check bags that peeled and bubbled and soaked up color from whatever they brushed against - ie. denim.

t


----------



## sps21

terite said:


> It is genuine - it looks pretty rough.
> 
> There was a batch of nova check bags that peeled and bubbled and soaked up color from whatever they brushed against - ie. denim.
> 
> t


Thank you for your help and for the quick response.


----------



## terite

sps21 said:


> Thank you for your help and for the quick response.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## HelenB

HelenB said:


> Hi, please could someone have a look at this scarf for me?
> 
> 
> 
> BRAND NEW GIANT CHECK PALE GREY MELANGE BURBERRY - 100% CASHMERE SCARF
> 
> Seller: 1osmen
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...21499096014?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item33925ffbce
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




Terite, seller has added requested pics to the listing. Thanks


----------



## terite

HelenB said:


> Terite, seller has added requested pics to the listing. Thanks



I need a clear (closer/clearer/brighter) photo of the sewn on tags.
t


----------



## regiftgal

Good Afternoon-
I was wondering if someone could take a look at these Burberry Golf Skorts.
No red flags I just really would like to get a pair of these for myself and want to be sure they are auth. 
Thx so much in advance-


Item Name: Burberry Paid Golf Skorts
 Item Number: 18811579
 Seller ID: MM92093
 Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/18811579-burberry-women-s-skort-us-size-10-free


THX


----------



## regiftgal

OOPS meant PLAID skorts Not Paid LOL


----------



## terite

regiftgal said:


> Good Afternoon-
> I was wondering if someone could take a look at these Burberry Golf Skorts.
> No red flags I just really would like to get a pair of these for myself and want to be sure they are auth.
> Thx so much in advance-
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Paid Golf Skorts
> Item Number: 18811579
> Seller ID: MM92093
> Link: http://www.listia.com/auction/18811579-burberry-women-s-skort-us-size-10-free
> 
> 
> THX



Yes, those are legit.
t


----------



## regiftgal

terite said:


> Yes, those are legit.
> t


Awww thx so much for taking the time to check. I really appreciate your time!!
Happy Sunday-


----------



## OohPretty!

Please authenticate this vintage scarf:

Auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-Vintage-silk-twill-scarf-BURBERRY-calendar-months-of-the-year-/331270058590?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=8rP2Ib4jpu2ebql4Lh4O8p6Orpc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

seller: miloolover
auction no.: 331270058590

Thank you!


----------



## terite

regiftgal said:


> Awww thx so much for taking the time to check. I really appreciate your time!!
> Happy Sunday-




You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Please authenticate this vintage scarf:
> 
> Auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-V...4jpu2ebql4Lh4O8p6Orpc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> seller: miloolover
> auction no.: 331270058590
> 
> Thank you!



Well, I can't see any way someone could fake that one. It says no label but it looks like there is a little content label in one corner.
t


----------



## ncgirl05

I am scared to death I bought a fake - can you please tell me what you all think of this bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...iszoaHE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_101wt_1312

Seller sent addtional pictures as well:







I've seen too many versions of this to know what's real and what isn't. At this point the version of the dust bag in the pictures is the only thing I can't find.


----------



## terite

ncgirl05 said:


> I am scared to death I bought a fake - can you please tell me what you all think of this bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...iszoaHE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_101wt_1312
> 
> Seller sent addtional pictures as well:
> 
> This looks ok. The dustbag might be a bit newer than the tote.
> t


----------



## ncgirl05

That is super terrific news!  Now I must humbly apologize to the seller for saying it was fake..... and I'm good with that!


----------



## BB1212

Hi,

Please authenticate this bag for me.

Item: Burberry Small Cross Body Bag
Seller: private
Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/b...rket Check Small Cross Body Bag?sort=9&page=1

TIA


----------



## myken

Hi! 

I'm new to this forum. I want to buy a Burberry scarf, but I want a scarf that's not fake. 

After searching the internet, I've come across a few scarves that I like, but I need to know that they are real. Please help me authenticate! Thanks a lot for helping! 

Here are the links:

Burberry lambswool scarf, grey:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBER...87708?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item58b360cd3c

Burberry cashmere scarf:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...97441?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item339327e541

Burberry lambswool scarf:
http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/anno...&searchclickthrough=true&searchQuery=burberry


----------



## terite

ncgirl05 said:


> That is super terrific news!  Now I must humbly apologize to the seller for saying it was fake..... and I'm good with that!




Yes, give some relief to the seller - who had good intentions.

t


----------



## mdmd

Please help me authenticate this Burberry coat on eBay:

Item: Black Burberry Trim Wool Car Coat 
Item #: 291208298480 
Seller: areasonablegentleman
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291208298480

Thank you!


----------



## terite

mdmd said:


> Please help me authenticate this Burberry coat on eBay:
> 
> Item: Black Burberry Trim Wool Car Coat
> Item #: 291208298480
> Seller: areasonablegentleman
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291208298480
> 
> Thank you!



Something very wrong there - you have stock photos of a new Burberry coat, but several photos of the lining and labels of a vintage Burberry(s) coat.

I would report that - and don't bid.
t


----------



## yiyayi

Hi,
Has anyone bought a Burberry haymarket Canterbury medium tote from Reebonz before?
What are the chances that it will be a fake one?


I am a bit a concern about the authenticity.
Will post more pics tomorrow once I get to see the bag.


----------



## mdmd

terite said:


> Something very wrong there - you have stock photos of a new Burberry coat, but several photos of the lining and labels of a vintage Burberry(s) coat.
> 
> I would report that - and don't bid.
> t


I think the stock photo is just to highlight that the fit is "slim" like the car coat. Do the other photos look suspicious as well?


----------



## terite

mdmd said:


> I think the stock photo is just to highlight that the fit is "slim" like the car coat. Do the other photos look suspicious as well?



(Gasp)

The coat in the photos is from before the name was changed to Burberry - so pre 1999. So, it would NOT BE the trench described in the title/nor would that be the original price, NOT the design shown in the photo.

The coat is a VINTAGE burberry trench - with a removable wool liner - maybe from 1980 - 1990!

T


----------



## mdmd

terite said:


> (Gasp)
> 
> The coat in the photos is from before the name was changed to Burberry - so pre 1999. So, it would NOT BE the trench described in the title/nor would that be the original price, NOT the design shown in the photo.
> 
> The coat is a VINTAGE burberry trench - with a removable wool liner - maybe from 1980 - 1990!
> 
> T



OK, I understand. Thanks very much for your expertise, T!


----------



## myken

Please help me authenticate this Burberry scarves:

Item: Burberry cashmere scarf camel 
Item #: 3f3a8646c0
Seller: sammyp2k6
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Cl...18112?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item3f3a8646c0


Item: Burberry scarf lambswool
Item #: 50396654
Seller: Anna
Link: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/anno...&searchclickthrough=true&searchQuery=burberry


Thank you!


----------



## terite

myken said:


> Please help me authenticate this Burberry scarves:
> 
> Item: Burberry cashmere scarf camel
> Item #: 3f3a8646c0
> Seller: sammyp2k6
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Cl...18112?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item3f3a8646c0
> 
> 
> Item: Burberry scarf lambswool
> Item #: 50396654
> Seller: Anna
> Link: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/anno...&searchclickthrough=true&searchQuery=burberry
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Both genuine - Note - the FIRST scarf is newer and cashmere
t


----------



## yiyayi

Hi,
Can you please help me to authenticate this Burberry haymarket Canterbury medium tote bag?  many thanks


http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/yiyayi/media/photo2_zpsf4561fef.jpg.html


http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/yiyayi/library/


----------



## terite

yiyayi said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help me to authenticate this Burberry haymarket Canterbury medium tote bag?  many thanks
> 
> 
> http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/yiyayi/media/photo2_zpsf4561fef.jpg.html
> 
> 
> http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/yiyayi/library/



Need a better shot of the Made in Italy tag and the serial number on the back and a photo of the inside of the bag.
t


----------



## myken

Please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf:

Item: Burberry London lambswool scarf grey
Item #:380966587708
Seller: dolphincontainer
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380966587708?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## resiak

Can you please authenticate this Burberry Duffle bag? I was told that its 45ish years old.














I had a hard time getting a pic of this. If you need a clearer one please let me know.





















[

Thank you!


----------



## myken

Please help me authenticate this Burberry scarves:

Item: Burberry London lambswool scarf grey
Item #:380966587708
Seller: dolphincontainer
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380966587708?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Item: Burberry London wool scarf
Item: 19f1b2673a
Seller: chronoecom
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-RRP-1...11429183290?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item19f1b2673a

Thank you! 

I have already bidded on one of the scarves that you helped me with, but it would be nice to have one scarf in another color as well, so I hope you can help me one more time.


----------



## yiyayi

terite said:


> Need a better shot of the Made in Italy tag and the serial number on the back and a photo of the inside of the bag.
> t


Hi,


I have updated the pictures as requested.


Unfortunately, there is no serial number at the back of the "Made in Italy" tag.


Please authenticate this Burbery Haymarket Canterbury medium tote.


http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/yiyayi/library/


----------



## sps21

Item Name: Burberry Purse
Item Number: None
Seller ID: Local Seller
Link: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/clo/4607083657.html
Bag is owned by the same owner with the really worn Burberry tote. This seems like its in a better condition. Please help. Want to make sure it's real first though. Thank you in advance.


----------



## tadore

Please authenticate this scarf. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Burberry Women Men Unisex Ivory Cream Beige Cashmere Giant Check Scarf $435
Item Number: 331259391866
Seller: cart4deal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331259391866?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

tadore said:


> Please authenticate this scarf. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Women Men Unisex Ivory Cream Beige Cashmere Giant Check Scarf $435
> Item Number: 331259391866
> Seller: cart4deal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331259391866?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



fake - please report that
t


----------



## terite

myken said:


> Please help me authenticate this Burberry scarves:
> 
> Item: Burberry London lambswool scarf grey
> Item #:380966587708
> Seller: dolphincontainer
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380966587708?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Item: Burberry London wool scarf
> Item: 19f1b2673a
> Seller: chronoecom
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-RRP-1...11429183290?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item19f1b2673a
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I have already bidded on one of the scarves that you helped me with, but it would be nice to have one scarf in another color as well, so I hope you can help me one more time.



both real
t


----------



## terite

sps21 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Purse
> Item Number: None
> Seller ID: Local Seller
> Link: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/clo/4607083657.html
> Bag is owned by the same owner with the really worn Burberry tote. This seems like its in a better condition. Please help. Want to make sure it's real first though. Thank you in advance.



Genuine - they went on clearance for about that price about 4 years ago.
t


----------



## terite

yiyayi said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have updated the pictures as requested.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, there is no serial number at the back of the "Made in Italy" tag.
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this Burbery Haymarket Canterbury medium tote.
> 
> 
> http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/yiyayi/library/



looks good
t


----------



## BB1212

Hi terite,

Look at my bag please. #1576


----------



## sps21

terite said:


> Genuine - they went on clearance for about that price about 4 years ago.
> t


Good to know. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> Look at my bag please. #1576



Sorry I missed you.

I nead a CLEAR/CLOSE photo of the leather badge on the front - check the hardware for a stamp, and one of the knights.
t


----------



## terite

sps21 said:


> Good to know. Thank you for all your help!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Lucy2013

Please  authenticate this jacket... On Ebay 

AUTH BURBERRY Sport Red Jacket Athletic Womens Hoodie Yoga Rain Windbreaker S/M

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291208047513?_trksid=p2059216.m2763.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

On ebay:
Item # 291208047513 
Seller: nikki2sons

Thank you!


----------



## myken

terite said:


> both real
> t


Thank you for all help! You're great!


----------



## terite

Lucy2013 said:


> Please  authenticate this jacket... On Ebay
> 
> AUTH BURBERRY Sport Red Jacket Athletic Womens Hoodie Yoga Rain Windbreaker S/M
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291208047513?_trksid=p2059216.m2763.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> On ebay:
> Item # 291208047513
> Seller: nikki2sons
> 
> Thank you!



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

myken said:


> Thank you for all help! You're great!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Lucy2013

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## jane_swc

Dear all please let me hv your view on this Burberry Canvas Check
Traveller Tote. Thanks


----------



## reinlisa

Hi! I just found this place trying to do my own research. What a great site 



Item Name:Mulberry Daria Satchel
Item Number:1031305
Seller ID:mc
Link: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=50539662&searchclickthrough=true


I am not sure if you can do an authentication from a foreign site. I live in Norway and FINN is pretty much the ebay of the land. 

Thanks!! 

Lisa

ps.I have translated the text in the ad.

Mulberry Daria satchel in oxblood color (deep burgundy) sold for 3800 Kroner (about $600) including tracked shipping. The bag is very nicely used without wear on the leather. The leather is very durable. Can be used as crossbody and shoulder bag by adding the belt twice. Bought at Mulberry in Paris. Dustbag included. Send a mail or sms if you have any questions.
Condition: Used


----------



## terite

Lucy2013 said:


> Thank you so much!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

reinlisa said:


> Hi! I just found this place trying to do my own research. What a great site
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:Mulberry Daria Satchel
> Item Number:1031305
> Seller ID:mc
> Link: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=50539662&searchclickthrough=true
> 
> 
> I am not sure if you can do an authentication from a foreign site. I live in Norway and FINN is pretty much the ebay of the land.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Lisa
> 
> ps.I have translated the text in the ad.
> 
> Mulberry Daria satchel in oxblood color (deep burgundy) sold for 3800 Kroner (about $600) including tracked shipping. The bag is very nicely used without wear on the leather. The leather is very durable. Can be used as crossbody and shoulder bag by adding the belt twice. Bought at Mulberry in Paris. Dustbag included. Send a mail or sms if you have any questions.
> Condition: Used



We would do authentications from any site - it does not matter, as long as the links work.

And the language does not matter - we go by photos.

This is a Mulberry bag though, and this is the Burberry site. 
Cheers
T
(however, looks good to me)


----------



## terite

CH]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2711874


Dear all please let me hv your view on this Burberry Canvas Check
Traveller Tote. Thanks[/QUOTE]

Looks good.
t


----------



## resiak

Terite could you please take a look at my bag?

#1590

Thank you!


----------



## terite

resiak said:


> Can you please authenticate this Burberry Duffle bag? I was told that its 45ish years old.
> 
> 
> I had a hard time getting a pic of this. If you need a clearer one please let me kno
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry I missed your post

Everything looks good so far - I would like to see a photo of the fabric showing the KNIGHT that is part of the fabric.

T


----------



## missbaltimore

Hi there! This is my first time on this Burberry forum. Could you please authenticate this belt that I found at a thrift store today? From what I have just read previously in this thread it may be vintage? Thanks!


----------



## resiak

terite said:


> Sorry I missed your post
> 
> Everything looks good so far - I would like to see a photo of the fabric showing the KNIGHT that is part of the fabric.
> 
> T



Thanks, here's the photo you requested.


----------



## terite

missbaltimore said:


> Hi there! This is my first time on this Burberry forum. Could you please authenticate this belt that I found at a thrift store today? From what I have just read previously in this thread it may be vintage? Thanks!


genuine
t


----------



## terite

resiak said:


> Thanks, here's the photo you requested.


genuine
t


----------



## missbaltimore

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thanks so much Terite!


----------



## reinlisa

terite said:


> We would do authentications from any site - it does not matter, as long as the links work.
> 
> And the language does not matter - we go by photos.
> 
> This is a Mulberry bag though, and this is the Burberry site.
> Cheers
> T
> (however, looks good to me)


Well this is embarrassing! Sorry about that. I clicked too quick  I will try in the correct forum!


----------



## terite

missbaltimore said:


> Thanks so much Terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Ivan4

Hi ladies! Would you please be so kind and help me authenticate these boots? I saw them on ebay for a super low price and had to buy them. They originally came with the Burberry marked soles but I took them out and can't find them anywhere.. :/. I did not wear them outside YET because I wasn't sure about the authenticity. Thank you very much in advance, I truly appreciate the time you put into this!!! Thanks 

Item Name: Burberry Rainboots


----------



## terite

Ivan4 said:


> Hi ladies! Would you please be so kind and help me authenticate these boots? I saw them on ebay for a super low price and had to buy them. They originally came with the Burberry marked soles but I took them out and can't find them anywhere.. :/. I did not wear them outside YET because I wasn't sure about the authenticity. Thank you very much in advance, I truly appreciate the time you put into this!!! Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Rainboots



Genuine
t


----------



## Ivan4

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## terite

Ivan4 said:


> Thank you so much!!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## BB1212

terite said:


> Sorry I missed you.
> 
> I nead a CLEAR/CLOSE photo of the leather badge on the front - check the hardware for a stamp, and one of the knights.
> t




I uploaded the photos.
http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/b...rket Check Small Cross Body Bag?sort=9&page=1


----------



## Fob addict

Hello authenticators,
Please can I bother you to have a look at this bag.

Item: BURBERRY PRORSUM Limited Edition Cream Snakeskin Hobo HandBag

Item number: 261553205113
Seller ID: bbcmelbourne
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/261553205113

I tried to google but can't find anything similar.
Is it authentic?  Please help. :help:
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## myken

Please help me authenticate this Burberry belt. 

Item: Burberry Belt Classic Check Logo Buckle
Item number: 233db8793b
Seller ID: bdeal4u
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...55195?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Belts&hash=item233db8793b

I see that there are several of these belts on ebay, but are they real?

And these Burberry shirts:
Item: BURBERRY BRIT WOMANS MULTICOLOR PLAID SHIRT 
Item number: 27e919ad70
Seller: gelisva78
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-BR...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item27e919ad70

Item: Burberry shirt
Item number: 43cda31006
Seller: bellestylish9
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Shirt-/291212824582?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item43cda31006

Thanks a lot for helping!


----------



## zhouzhou

Hi, Terite. Could you please help me check these scarves?

Item name: Genuine Burberry Scarf
Item number: 231303609040
Seller ID: russvectra
Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Burberry-Scarf-/231303609040?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item35dac4fad0

Item name: Burberry London Scarf Authentic
Item number: 121406437151
Seller ID: crid1234
Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...21406437151?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item1c4463371f

Item name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Scarf
Item number: 291211541926
Seller ID: florrie80
Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...91211541926?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item43cd8f7da6

Many thanks indeed.
 - Z


----------



## sawlover

*Can you tell me if my Burberry  purse is authentic?*

Item Name I think it is Burberry Classic Nova Check

i found mine in a closet mine has the one leather tag with made in Burberry London on the front and made in italy and  T-02-1 on the back

but i saw some on eBay with a metal tag that says Burberry London and has a separate leather tag that says made in italy towards the top of the bag.

which one is real? or are they both real, and why different tags?

my bag- i don't own this picture but this bag is how my purse looks like 
my tag is by the inner pocket
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFg4MDA=/z/eFQAAOSwDk5T0D7D/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/aXMAAOSw9NxTrf6G/$_57.JPG
inside http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/84/68/f8/8468f8790c35c1d78dc3e78edf96fc29.jpg

http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/e5/f1/3e/e5f13e462b18d5aa5745f61c3b3e7aa9.jpg

the OTHER bag
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/321796335847921758/

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/ODAwWDEyMDA=/z/hGEAAOSwRLZT0D7c/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

the leather tag is opposite the metal tag
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/cwcAAOxyF0pTe3zl/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/1ZoAAOSw91NTrf6Y/$_57.JPG?rt=nc


----------



## moogoddess

Hi!  Can someone help me determine if this scarf is authentic?  Thanks!

-Karen

Item name: burberry wool scarf
Item number: 221514915818
Seller ID:  carolcanc6je07gc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221514915818?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/URL]


----------



## moogoddess

Hi! Can someone help me determine if this second scarf is authentic? Thanks!

-Karen

Item name: AUTHENTIC Burberry scarf - light blue classic check pattern
Item number: 251614075817
Seller ID: bluocneyes81
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251614075817?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## moogoddess

Hi! Can someone help me determine if this third scarf is authentic? Thanks!

-Karen

Item name: Burberry Classic Beige/Ivory Check 50% Wool 50% Cashmere Unisex Scarf-Preowned
Item number: 111297644296
Seller ID: sobo123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111297644296?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## seccrenicche

Hello all!

Can someone please authenticate this purse? Some of the pictures are blurry but the lines seem fine. Worried about the zipper though, isn't it supposed to be gold or silver toned? Seems a bit brownish...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...atent-Leather-trim-/131265773775#ht_63wt_1026


----------



## terite

seccrenicche said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this purse? Some of the pictures are blurry but the lines seem fine. Worried about the zipper though, isn't it supposed to be gold or silver toned? Seems a bit brownish...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...atent-Leather-trim-/131265773775#ht_63wt_1026



Please see post #1 for a list of photos that we need to see.
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Hi! Can someone help me determine if this third scarf is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> -Karen
> 
> Item name: Burberry Classic Beige/Ivory Check 50% Wool 50% Cashmere Unisex Scarf-Preowned
> Item number: 111297644296
> Seller ID: sobo123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111297644296?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Genuine.
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Hi! Can someone help me determine if this second scarf is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> -Karen
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC Burberry scarf - light blue classic check pattern
> Item number: 251614075817
> Seller ID: bluocneyes81
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251614075817?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Hi!  Can someone help me determine if this scarf is authentic?  Thanks!
> 
> -Karen
> 
> Item name: burberry wool scarf
> Item number: 221514915818
> Seller ID:  carolcanc6je07gc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221514915818?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/URL]



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

sawlover said:


> *Can you tell me if my Burberry  purse is authentic?*
> 
> Item Name I think it is Burberry Classic Nova Check
> 
> i found mine in a closet mine has the one leather tag with made in Burberry London on the front and made in italy and  T-02-1 on the back
> 
> but i saw some on eBay with a metal tag that says Burberry London and has a separate leather tag that says made in italy towards the top of the bag.
> 
> which one is real? or are they both real, and why different tags?
> 
> my bag- i don't own this picture but this bag is how my purse looks like
> my tag is by the inner pocket
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFg4MDA=/z/eFQAAOSwDk5T0D7D/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/aXMAAOSw9NxTrf6G/$_57.JPG
> inside http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/84/68/f8/8468f8790c35c1d78dc3e78edf96fc29.jpg
> 
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/e5/f1/3e/e5f13e462b18d5aa5745f61c3b3e7aa9.jpg
> 
> the OTHER bag
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/321796335847921758/
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/ODAwWDEyMDA=/z/hGEAAOSwRLZT0D7c/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
> 
> the leather tag is opposite the metal tag
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/cwcAAOxyF0pTe3zl/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/1ZoAAOSw91NTrf6Y/$_57.JPG?rt=nc




They are both genuine - one is about 2 years older than the other.

Tags/markings change almost yearly.
t


----------



## terite

zhouzhou said:


> Hi, Terite. Could you please help me check these scarves?
> 
> Item name: Genuine Burberry Scarf
> Item number: 231303609040
> Seller ID: russvectra
> Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Burberry-Scarf-/231303609040?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item35dac4fad0
> 
> Item name: Burberry London Scarf Authentic
> Item number: 121406437151
> Seller ID: crid1234
> Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...21406437151?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item1c4463371f
> 
> Item name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Scarf
> Item number: 291211541926
> Seller ID: florrie80
> Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...91211541926?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item43cd8f7da6
> 
> Many thanks indeed.
> - Z


All three genuine
t


----------



## terite

myken said:


> Please help me authenticate this Burberry belt.
> 
> Item: Burberry Belt Classic Check Logo Buckle
> Item number: 233db8793b
> Seller ID: bdeal4u
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...55195?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Belts&hash=item233db8793b
> 
> I see that there are several of these belts on ebay, but are they real?
> 
> And these Burberry shirts:
> Item: BURBERRY BRIT WOMANS MULTICOLOR PLAID SHIRT
> Item number: 27e919ad70
> Seller: gelisva78
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-BR...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item27e919ad70
> 
> Item: Burberry shirt
> Item number: 43cda31006
> Seller: bellestylish9
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Shirt-/291212824582?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item43cda31006
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping!




Belt - genuine
2/3 - shirts - photos too blurry to tell

t


----------



## terite

Fob addict said:


> Hello authenticators,
> Please can I bother you to have a look at this bag.
> 
> Item: BURBERRY PRORSUM Limited Edition Cream Snakeskin Hobo HandBag
> 
> Item number: 261553205113
> Seller ID: bbcmelbourne
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/261553205113
> 
> I tried to google but can't find anything similar.
> Is it authentic?  Please help. :help:
> Many thanks in advance.



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> I uploaded the photos.
> http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/b...rket Check Small Cross Body Bag?sort=9&page=1



That looks wrong to me.
t


----------



## Fob addict

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Greatly appreciated Terite!
God blessed!


----------



## terite

Fob addict said:


> Greatly appreciated Terite!
> God blessed!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## BB1212

terite said:


> That looks wrong to me.
> t



Thank you for your help!


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> Thank you for your help!


You are welcome


----------



## 999

I bought this scarf from ebay. 






bag













This is suspicious as you can see the 100% is stitched





 Thanks!


----------



## terite

999 said:


> I bought this scarf from ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is suspicious as you can see the 100% is stitched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Your photos are blurry - I can say the bag is fake for sure - and the tag looks off - send some better photos - send the ebay link too - and a photo of the front of the paper tag
t


----------



## 999

Sorry for the blurry photos. Here are more photos. Thank you so much Terite!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261530052166?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sawlover

terite said:


> They are both genuine - one is about 2 years older than the other.
> 
> Tags/markings change almost yearly.
> t


Thanks so much, I felt mine was real, but there was doubt when i saw the different labels. I appreciate your input. Its my first Burberry, and I love the line.


----------



## terite

999 said:


> Sorry for the blurry photos. Here are more photos. Thank you so much Terite!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261530052166?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would return that - the other one the seller sold looks wrong also.
> 
> Go through paypal, open a dispute, escalate it to a claim, use "item not as described."
> 
> t


----------



## terite

sawlover said:


> Thanks so much, I felt mine was real, but there was doubt when i saw the different labels. I appreciate your input. Its my first Burberry, and I love the line.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## krysta5674

Hello! 

I am hoping for some help in authenticating this bag and wallet which I purchased second hand locally. I am crossing my fingers they are authentic...  

Item Name: Unknown (bag) Post #1
Link (if available): Not Applicable
Photos: Posted below


----------



## krysta5674

Hello! 

I am hoping for some help in authenticating this bag and wallet which I purchased second hand locally. I am crossing my fingers they are authentic...  

Thank you so much in advance! 

Item Name: Unknown (wallet) #2 
Link (if available): Not Applicable
Photos: Posted below


----------



## 999

terite said:


> 999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry photos. Here are more photos. Thank you so much Terite!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261530052166?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would return that - the other one the seller sold looks wrong also.
> 
> Go through paypal, open a dispute, escalate it to a claim, use "item not as described."
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Terite!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

krysta5674 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am hoping for some help in authenticating this bag and wallet which I purchased second hand locally. I am crossing my fingers they are authentic...
> 
> Item Name: Unknown (bag) Post #1
> Link (if available): Not Applicable
> Photos: Posted below
> 
> genuine
> t


----------



## terite

krysta5674 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am hoping for some help in authenticating this bag and wallet which I purchased second hand locally. I am crossing my fingers they are authentic...
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Unknown (wallet) #2
> Link (if available): Not Applicable
> Photos: Posted below
> 
> genuine
> t


----------



## terite

999 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Terite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## krysta5674

terite said:


> krysta5674 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I am hoping for some help in authenticating this bag and wallet which I purchased second hand locally. I am crossing my fingers they are authentic...
> 
> Item Name: Unknown (bag) Post #1
> Link (if available): Not Applicable
> Photos: Posted below
> 
> genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Terite! I am so happy!! My first burberry!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

krysta5674 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Terite! I am so happy!! My first burberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome!
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## krysta5674

Thanks again!! Yippee!


----------



## ralphie1

Can someone please authenticate this for me: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221518318891
Seller:lafayette4

Thanks so much


----------



## moogoddess

Thank you so much for authenticating these scarves!  May I ask about these please?

Also, is there anything to watch out for, with both vintage smaller silk scarves and current wool scarves?  Thanks!

-Karen

Item name #1: vintage Burberry silk scarf
Item number: 321488204842
Seller ID: sailorgirl10
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321488204842?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item name #2: BURBERRY 100% CASHMERE PLAID SCARF MENS WOMENS UNISEX
Item number: 311047763897
Seller ID: mhguy6877
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311047763897?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

By the same seller: Seller ID: sunnyallday5308 - 

Item name #A: BURBERRY MERINO WOOL BOUCLE CLASSIC PLAID SCARF 7"x66", INCLUDES 3" END FRINGE
Item number: 151378737890
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151378737890?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item name #B: BURBERRY HAYMARKET SILK SCARF WITH ICONIC BURBERRY COIUPLE IN THE RAIN
Item number: 161289265142 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161289265142?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Aimeili

PLEASE!

Can you please authentic this Burberry Bag. It's called orchard and I think it's 2013 new collection!

Thank you!


----------



## Aimeili

PLEASE!

Can you please authentic this Burberry Bag. It's called orchard and I think it's 2013 new collection!

Thank you!


----------



## Aimeili

PLEASE!

Can you please authentic this Burberry Bag. It's called orchard and I think it's 2013 new collection!

Thank you!


----------



## moogoddess

For post #1664, I attached a photo for item 1.

For the third dual part item. I wouldn't bother. The seller's responses were that he can't be responsible for authenticity. I think he buys at consignment shops, but he said he hasn't spent hours learning this stuff. 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## terite

Aimeili said:


> PLEASE!
> 
> Can you please authentic this Burberry Bag. It's called orchard and I think it's 2013 new collection!
> 
> Thank you!



Let's see the front and back of that made in tag that is on the inside.
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Thank you so much for authenticating these scarves!  May I ask about these please?
> 
> Also, is there anything to watch out for, with both vintage smaller silk scarves and current wool scarves?  Thanks!
> 
> -Karen
> 
> Item name #1: vintage Burberry silk scarf
> Item number: 321488204842
> Seller ID: sailorgirl10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321488204842?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Item name #2: BURBERRY 100% CASHMERE PLAID SCARF MENS WOMENS UNISEX
> Item number: 311047763897
> Seller ID: mhguy6877
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311047763897?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> By the same seller: Seller ID: sunnyallday5308 -
> 
> Item name #A: BURBERRY MERINO WOOL BOUCLE CLASSIC PLAID SCARF 7"x66", INCLUDES 3" END FRINGE
> Item number: 151378737890
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151378737890?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item name #B: BURBERRY HAYMARKET SILK SCARF WITH ICONIC BURBERRY COIUPLE IN THE RAIN
> Item number: 161289265142
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161289265142?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



1 genuine vintage scarf
2. genuine 

I prefer one post at a time - four is too many to do in one post
3/4 genuine
t


----------



## terite

ralphie1 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221518318891
> Seller:lafayette4
> 
> Thanks so much



Genuine 
t


----------



## terite

krysta5674 said:


> Thanks again!! Yippee!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## moogoddess

Thank you so much for authenticating these handful of scarves!    I really appreciate it!

I'll stick to one per post.    I really appreciate your time as I learn about this brand.

-Karen


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Thank you so much for authenticating these handful of scarves!    I really appreciate it!
> 
> I'll stick to one per post.    I really appreciate your time as I learn about this brand.
> 
> -Karen



You are welcome.

When buying vintage scarves - ask the seller to do the LIGHT TEST - hold it up to the light, check for thin spots or moth holes or moth bites.

ALSO look at the label on a wool scarf - does it NOT LIE FLAT? That probably means that the scarf has been washed (improperly) and shrunk.

t


----------



## ralphie1

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you so much!!


----------



## moogoddess

May I please ask for authentication of the following shirt? And, do you happen to know what year or collection this is from?  Thanks again!  Karen

Banana Yellow Burberry Shirt XL with Pin.


----------



## moogoddess

May I also ask for help with authenticity on this item?  And, do you know when Burberry made it, or if it was for a select market?  Lastly, are the blemishes I show in the last photo a major issue for repair?  

PS - I promise to stop bothering you soon.  I'm trying to learn about a new label I've fallen in love with, and I'm preparing for fall!  

Thanks again!  Karen


----------



## Aimeili

Here are the details of the tag.

Is it genuine&#65311;


----------



## terite

Aimeili said:


> Here are the details of the tag.
> 
> Is it genuine&#65311;



Should be a small leather tag on the inside that says "MADE IN ... " and the back of it.
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> May I also ask for help with authenticity on this item?  And, do you know when Burberry made it, or if it was for a select market?  Lastly, are the blemishes I show in the last photo a major issue for repair?
> 
> PS - I promise to stop bothering you soon.  I'm trying to learn about a new label I've fallen in love with, and I'm preparing for fall!
> 
> Thanks again!  Karen



Genuine earmuffs

Made at least five years ago.

It is ok if they WOBBLE at the ears.

I know nothing about repairing wool?
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> May I please ask for authentication of the following shirt? And, do you happen to know what year or collection this is from?  Thanks again!  Karen
> 
> Banana Yellow Burberry Shirt XL with Pin.



Thomas Burberry is a totally different line - different store - different market.

This is genuine Thomas Burberry though.

t


----------



## terite

ralphie1 said:


> Thank you so much!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## moogoddess

terite said:


> Thomas Burberry is a totally different line - different store - different market.
> 
> This is genuine Thomas Burberry though.
> 
> t


Ah, I had no idea!  So Thomas Burberry has absolutely nothing to do with Burberry?  Do you have any suggestions as to how to find out about it?  Is it a popular designer?

Thank you *so* much for your help!  You've been wonderful in helping me education myself about Burberry as a whole.  It's been fun, and you are a very kind resource.

Karen


----------



## Aimeili

U mean this one right&#65311;


----------



## Aimeili

Here is the back of it.


----------



## terite

Aimeili said:


> Here is the back of it.



Genuine
t

(PS: The style of bag (shape of the bag) is called the Orchard.


----------



## Aimeili

Thank you so much&#65281;


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Ah, I had no idea!  So Thomas Burberry has absolutely nothing to do with Burberry?  Do you have any suggestions as to how to find out about it?  Is it a popular designer?
> 
> Thank you *so* much for your help!  You've been wonderful in helping me education myself about Burberry as a whole.  It's been fun, and you are a very kind resource.
> 
> Karen



Thomas Burberry is a branch of Burberry - 

It is not as pricy as (most other) Burberry - there is Burberry PRORSUM (most expensive), Burberry Brit, Burberry Children, Burberry London, etc.

t


----------



## terite

Aimeili said:


> Thank you so much&#65281;



You are welcome.
t


----------



## acidstained

Hi.  Can someone authenticate this, please?   Thank you!


Item Name:  AUTHENTIC Burberry Studded Black Leather Knight Bag
Item Number:  390909643481 
Seller ID:  judyslittlestore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390909643481?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## JoviStar

Item Name: Burberry Leather Trench Coat Size 4
Item Number:
Seller ID: tutusandtadpolesatyahoo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Le..._Childrens_Clothing_Girls&hash=item3f3afae9ac


----------



## vtp1960

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me, its my recent purchase from eBay


http://s989.photobucket.com/user/nnct83/library/

Thanks for your time


----------



## LKKay

Item Name: 100% Authentic Burberry Cashmere Scarf
Item Number: 231305724748
Seller ID: kslay18
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Authenti...ves_Wraps&hash=item35dae5434c&_uhb=1#shpCntId


----------



## moogoddess

Hello!  I'm really excited about these two!!!!!!  - can you let me know if they are authentic, please? 

Item Name: Burberry England Womens Bright Red Wool Duffle Toggle Hooded Coat Plaid Liner XL
Item Number: 161386077683
Seller: mommydunn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161386077683?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Authentic Burberry Ladies Plus Size Trench Coat
Item Number: 271567623307
Seller: cruisewearcollection2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271567623307?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks!  

Karen


----------



## pierremagus

Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON CASHMERE DESIGNER MUFFLER NOVA CHECK PATTERN GRAY SCARF ENGLAND
Item Number: 121408430215
Seller: selleria-peralta
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-LON...t=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item1c4481a087&_uhb=1

THX


----------



## terite

pierremagus said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON CASHMERE DESIGNER MUFFLER NOVA CHECK PATTERN GRAY SCARF ENGLAND
> Item Number: 121408430215
> Seller: selleria-peralta
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-LON...t=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item1c4481a087&_uhb=1
> 
> THX



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Hello!  I'm really excited about these two!!!!!!  - can you let me know if they are authentic, please?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry England Womens Bright Red Wool Duffle Toggle Hooded Coat Plaid Liner XL
> Item Number: 161386077683
> Seller: mommydunn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161386077683?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Ladies Plus Size Trench Coat
> Item Number: 271567623307
> Seller: cruisewearcollection2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271567623307?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Karen



1. Vintage genuine duffel
2. Let's see a photo of the buttons, the content tag.
t


----------



## terite

LKKay said:


> Item Name: 100% Authentic Burberry Cashmere Scarf
> Item Number: 231305724748
> Seller ID: kslay18
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Authenti...ves_Wraps&hash=item35dae5434c&_uhb=1#shpCntId



I would like to see the content tag and a better - straight on photo of the label.
t


----------



## terite

vtp1960 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me, its my recent purchase from eBay
> 
> 
> http://s989.photobucket.com/user/nnct83/library/
> 
> Thanks for your time



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

JoviStar said:


> Item Name: Burberry Leather Trench Coat Size 4
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: tutusandtadpolesatyahoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Le..._Childrens_Clothing_Girls&hash=item3f3afae9ac



Looks good!
t


----------



## terite

acidstained said:


> Hi.  Can someone authenticate this, please?   Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item Name:  AUTHENTIC Burberry Studded Black Leather Knight Bag
> Item Number:  390909643481
> Seller ID:  judyslittlestore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390909643481?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good.
t


----------



## red00x

Hi Ladies,

Can you please help me authenticate these two items?

Item name: Burberry Brit Balmoral Trench Coat


----------



## red00x

More pictures of the trench.


----------



## red00x

Second item: Burberry silk scarf. 

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## moogoddess

terite said:


> 1. Vintage genuine duffel
> 2. Let's see a photo of the buttons, the content tag.
> t


Hello!  Thanks!  The seller added the photos you requested!  If you could let me know soon, I'd like to make an offer since I'm a bigger gal and it's hard to find trenches in my size!  

-Karen


----------



## moogoddess

Hello!  I forgot to ask - for the first one in post #1694, in which it is a vintage authentic duffle, do you know how to date it?  I have no clue.  LOL

Thanks again!  You've been so very kind in helping me.  I truly appreciate your time.

-Karen


----------



## terite

red00x said:


> More pictures of the trench
> 
> Are the two items the coat and the liner?
> 
> Then - authentic
> t


----------



## terite

red00x said:


> Second item: Burberry silk scarf.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> The tag and the fabric look good - is it like a kerchief?
> t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Hello!  I forgot to ask - for the first one in post #1694, in which it is a vintage authentic duffle, do you know how to date it?  I have no clue.  LOL
> 
> Thanks again!  You've been so very kind in helping me.  I truly appreciate your time.
> 
> -Karen



Well, it says Burberrys - so we know it is before the name change - so I would guess 1990.
t


----------



## moogoddess

terite said:


> red00x said:
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures of the trench
> 
> Are the two items the coat and the liner?
> 
> Then - authentic
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thank you very much!
> 
> -Karen
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Hello!  Thanks!  The seller added the photos you requested!  If you could let me know soon, I'd like to make an offer since I'm a bigger gal and it's hard to find trenches in my size!
> 
> -Karen



There is no point in asking if I could let you know soon, because if I am reading your ad, I am about to respond. I don't read the posts and then go for coffee ....

T


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Hello!  Thanks!  The seller added the photos you requested!  If you could let me know soon, I'd like to make an offer since I'm a bigger gal and it's hard to find trenches in my size!
> 
> -Karen



Genuine
t
PS: That red duffel - could it be a men's coat?


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, thank you very much!
> 
> -Karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Dyl12345

Hi, I need help with a verification please

Item name: Burberry Trainers
Item number: 161396147792
Size : 5
Seller: nikki.j.fairweather
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161396147792


----------



## red00x

terite said:


> red00x said:
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures of the trench
> 
> Are the two items the coat and the liner?
> 
> Then - authentic
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the coat and liner. I'm so happy to hear that it's authentic, because I'm in love with the coat.
Click to expand...


----------



## red00x

terite said:


> red00x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Second item: Burberry silk scarf.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> The tag and the fabric look good - is it like a kerchief?
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be more of a kerchief. I wasn't too sure what to call it. It's much smaller than the average scarf.
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to authenticate both my items, terite.
Click to expand...


----------



## vtp1960

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you so much Terite


----------



## moogoddess

I'm sorry if I offended you.   I was just excited about the find. I'm very thankful for your help.


----------



## prairieberry

Hi there, I was wondering if you would be able to authenticate this scarf?  Thanks so much!

Item Name: BURBERRY 100% Cashmere Signature NOVA PRINT-Ex Condition-12 X 67 FREE SH
Item Number: 321445528918
Seller ID: beckysuperdeals 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## acidstained

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


Thank you ever so much


----------



## terite

Dyl12345 said:


> Hi, I need help with a verification please
> 
> Item name: Burberry Trainers
> Item number: 161396147792
> Size : 5
> Seller: nikki.j.fairweather
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161396147792



Send a photo of the stamp in the footbed, the stamp on the tongue, the bottom of the shoe.
t


----------



## terite

red00x said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the coat and liner. I'm so happy to hear that it's authentic, because I'm in love with the coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

red00x said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be more of a kerchief. I wasn't too sure what to call it. It's much smaller than the average scarf.
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to authenticate both my items, terite.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome. It is missing its Burberry label - but it looks good to me.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

vtp1960 said:


> Thank you so much Terite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

red00x said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be more of a kerchief. I wasn't too sure what to call it. It's much smaller than the average scarf.
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to authenticate both my items, terite.
> 
> 
> 
> Also neck scarves were made - like a bandana style.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> I'm sorry if I offended you.   I was just excited about the find. I'm very thankful for your help.



No problem - I hope the coat works out.
t


----------



## terite

prairieberry said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if you would be able to authenticate this scarf?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY 100% Cashmere Signature NOVA PRINT-Ex Condition-12 X 67 FREE SH
> Item Number: 321445528918
> Seller ID: beckysuperdeals
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



Looks good (but if it has a hole in it, it is no longer in mint condition)
t


----------



## terite

acidstained said:


> Thank you ever so much



You are welcome.
t


----------



## ralphie1

If anyone could please help me out on this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...269?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4499dbdd
Seller:jas817sf

Thanks so much!!


----------



## coquette_x

Item Name: BURBERRY Women's Haymarket Scarf Modal Cashmere Red Claret Brand New No Tag
Item Number: 171419425849
Seller ID: lella1997
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BURBERRY...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

ralphie1 said:


> If anyone could please help me out on this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...269?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4499dbdd
> Seller:jas817sf
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Genuine.
Vintage
t


----------



## terite

coquette_x said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY Women's Haymarket Scarf Modal Cashmere Red Claret Brand New No Tag
> Item Number: 171419425849
> Seller ID: lella1997
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BURBERRY...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you in advance!



The labels look good but I have no sense of the size of the scarf or the label placement. If you bought it, you could send photos when you receive the item. No red flags.
t


----------



## moogoddess

Hello!    I was wondering if you could take a peak at a pair of shoes I bought, and also a scarf I'm considering please?  And if the scarf has a few small stains in the corner, is it worth buying?  Thanks so much!  I'm learning a lot from your reviews!

Item Name: Authentic Burberry Short Rain Boots Gardening Shoes sz 38 sz 8
Item Number: 281411479480
Seller: nttinkerbell
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...VIK%2FqE8jGLlZuuBBztU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Item Name: BURBERRYS VINTAGE SILK MADE IN Italy scarf
Item Number: 221520813268
Seller: sheila1498
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221520813268?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Hello!    I was wondering if you could take a peak at a pair of shoes I bought, and also a scarf I'm considering please?  And if the scarf has a few small stains in the corner, is it worth buying?  Thanks so much!  I'm learning a lot from your reviews!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Short Rain Boots Gardening Shoes sz 38 sz 8
> Item Number: 281411479480
> Seller: nttinkerbell
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...VIK%2FqE8jGLlZuuBBztU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRYS VINTAGE SILK MADE IN Italy scarf
> Item Number: 221520813268
> Seller: sheila1498
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221520813268?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Rain boots - genuine 
Scarf - vintage item maybe 1980? not certain - 
t


----------



## moogoddess

One other inquiry please, as I'm wondering does the "hershey bar" on the tag ever come in all black like this one does? I thought it would also be beige with black writing on it stating BURBERRY?  Thanks again!

Item Name: BURBERRY 100% Silk Geometric Super Exploded Check Scarf ITALY NWT&BAG
Item Number: 171424416300
Seller: the.very.best.for.less
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171424416300?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> One other inquiry please, as I'm wondering does the "hershey bar" on the tag ever come in all black like this one does? I thought it would also be beige with black writing on it stating BURBERRY?  Thanks again!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY 100% Silk Geometric Super Exploded Check Scarf ITALY NWT&BAG
> Item Number: 171424416300
> Seller: the.very.best.for.less
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171424416300?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Yes, all black is fine.
t


----------



## ralphie1

terite said:


> genuine.
> Vintage
> t


ty!!


----------



## terite

ralphie1 said:


> ty!!



You are welcome
t


----------



## magdalenna88

Hi , could you help me with this bag? 

Item Name: BURBERRY DU&#379;A TORBA ZA BEZCEN!
Item Number: 4502355375
Seller: Magor9
URL: http://allegro.pl/burberry-duza-torba-krata-skora-za-bezcen-i4502355375.html

The right "name" I found is "Burberry Prorsum Medium Check Whipstitch Bag".

I found this bags in Google but the colours are different and I haven't found bag with dark brown leather straps 

Thanks a lot 

Edit: OK, I've got it! Straps on the bottom looks like fake.


----------



## terite

magdalenna88 said:


> Hi , could you help me with this bag?
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY DU&#379;A TORBA ZA BEZCEN!
> Item Number: 4502355375
> Seller: Magor9
> URL: http://allegro.pl/burberry-duza-torba-krata-skora-za-bezcen-i4502355375.html
> 
> The right "name" I found is "Burberry Prorsum Medium Check Whipstitch Bag".
> 
> I found this bags in Google but the colours are different and I haven't found bag with dark brown leather straps
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> This is the scarf again - I don't see a bag.
> t


----------



## magdalenna88

Shame on me! 

It should be:

Item Name: BURBERRY DU&#379;A TORBA ZA BEZCEN!
Item Number: 4502355375
Seller: Magor9
URL: http://allegro.pl/burberry-duza-torba-krata-skora-za-bezcen-i4502355375.html


----------



## nnct83

Item Name: Burberry Leather and Cotton Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 281408896168
Seller: misslisette
link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281408896168

please help authenticate this bag


----------



## terite

nnct83 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Leather and Cotton Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 281408896168
> Seller: misslisette
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281408896168
> 
> please help authenticate this bag



This link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

magdalenna88 said:


> Shame on me!
> 
> It should be:
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY DU&#379;A TORBA ZA BEZCEN!
> Item Number: 4502355375
> Seller: Magor9
> URL: http://allegro.pl/burberry-duza-torba-krata-skora-za-bezcen-i4502355375.html



Fake.
t


----------



## nnct83

terite said:


> This link does not work for me.
> t




Item Name: Burberry Leather and Cotton Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 281408896168
Seller: misslisette

NEW LINK: 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281408896168?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Hope this link works


----------



## terite

nnct83 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Leather and Cotton Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 281408896168
> Seller: misslisette
> 
> NEW LINK:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281408896168?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Hope this link works



Looks awkward - get photos of the inside tags and labels.
t


----------



## magdalenna88

terite said:


> Fake.
> t



Thanks a lot!


----------



## terite

magdalenna88 said:


> Thanks a lot!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Ivan4

Hi Ladies, I would very much appreciate your help. I've purchased this bag on ebay for super cheap but I can't find any serial number... I would really appreciate your help! Thank you!
tem Name: Jelly Tote
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: 2013-seub 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181493022928?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I don't know what to think because the bag looks real, the hardware looks great, but the serial number is missing...
Additional pictures taken by me just in case:


----------



## terite

Ivan4 said:


> Hi Ladies, I would very much appreciate your help. I've purchased this bag on ebay for super cheap but I can't find any serial number... I would really appreciate your help! Thank you!
> tem Name: Jelly Tote
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: 2013-seub
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181493022928?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I don't know what to think because the bag looks real, the hardware looks great, but the serial number is missing...
> Additional pictures taken by me just in case:



Genuine
It pre-dates the use of serial numbers
t


----------



## Ivan4

terite said:


> Genuine
> It pre-dates the use of serial numbers
> t


Uf, ...Thank You so much. I really appreciate it!


----------



## terite

Ivan4 said:


> Uf, ...Thank You so much. I really appreciate it!



You are welcome
t


----------



## Collonil

Hi Ladies,

I hope you're able to authenticate this coat for me:

Item number: 131275880472
Item name: Burberry Stone cotton-blend trench coat - UK
Seller ID: paperface87

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

Collonil said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you're able to authenticate this coat for me:
> 
> Item number: 131275880472
> Item name: Burberry Stone cotton-blend trench coat - UK
> Seller ID: paperface87
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Genuine
t


----------



## Collonil

I'm so sorry, I forgot the link! Here goes: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131275880472?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Collonil

Just missed your answer, thank you so much t! Greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## terite

Collonil said:


> Just missed your answer, thank you so much t! Greatly appreciated!!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## nnct83

terite said:


> Looks awkward - get photos of the inside tags and labels.
> t



Here are the photos


----------



## nnct83

Phone wont let me upload all at once


----------



## nnct83

another one


----------



## nnct83

Thank you for your time


----------



## terite

nnct83 said:


> Thank you for your time



these tags look good.
t


----------



## nnct83

terite said:


> these tags look good.
> t



Thanks terite


----------



## terite

nnct83 said:


> Thanks terite



You are welcome
t


----------



## pierremagus

Hi t

Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON CASHMERE DESIGNER MUFFLER NOVA CHECK PATTERN BLUE SCARF ENGLAND
Item Number: 121414412115
Seller: selleria-peralta 
URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-LON...t=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item1c44dce753&_uhb=1


----------



## zhouzhou

Hi, do think any of these scarf is authentic? 

Genuine Burberry London Giant Check 100% Brushed Cashmere Vintage Scarf
Item ID: 281415621848
Seller ID: gymlass01
Link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...prg=20140107092241&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=151390031923


Burberry pink mix check scarf
Item ID: 181498479623
Seller ID: castro173
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...81498479623?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item2a42270407


Item Name: Burberry Scarf
Item ID: 181498154328
Seller ID: emmabrookes12310
Link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Scarf-/181498154328?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item2a42220d58


Many thanks indeed
Kind regards.


----------



## terite

pierremagus said:


> Hi t
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON CASHMERE DESIGNER MUFFLER NOVA CHECK PATTERN BLUE SCARF ENGLAND
> Item Number: 121414412115
> Seller: selleria-peralta
> URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-LON...t=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item1c44dce753&_uhb=1



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

zhouzhou said:


> Hi, do think any of these scarf is authentic?
> 
> Genuine Burberry London Giant Check 100% Brushed Cashmere Vintage Scarf
> Item ID: 281415621848
> Seller ID: gymlass01
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...prg=20140107092241&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=151390031923
> 
> 
> Burberry pink mix check scarf
> Item ID: 181498479623
> Seller ID: castro173
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...81498479623?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item2a42270407
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf
> Item ID: 181498154328
> Seller ID: emmabrookes12310
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Scarf-/181498154328?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item2a42220d58
> 
> 
> Many thanks indeed
> Kind regards.



all genuine
t


----------



## moogoddess

Hi!  Could you please help me authenticate:

Item name:  Authentic Burberry Earmuffs Classic Nova Check
Item number: 221526566709
Seller: gabbisgidgets
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221526566709?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item name:  BURBERRY Ear muffs Very Comfortable!! Super Cute!!!!
Item number: 301284697224
Seller:  nimrsunglasses006
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301284697224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pierremagus

NWOT-Burberry 100% Cashmere NOVA CHECK plaid scarf
Item ID: 181503951426
Seller ID: zymmmap
Link:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWOT-Burberr...rg=20140620091411&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=261565232871


----------



## terite

pierremagus said:


> NWOT-Burberry 100% Cashmere NOVA CHECK plaid scarf
> Item ID: 181503951426
> Seller ID: zymmmap
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWOT-Burberr...rg=20140620091411&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=261565232871



Photos too small/too blurry.
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Hi!  Could you please help me authenticate:
> 
> Item name:  Authentic Burberry Earmuffs Classic Nova Check
> Item number: 221526566709
> Seller: gabbisgidgets
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221526566709?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item name:  BURBERRY Ear muffs Very Comfortable!! Super Cute!!!!
> Item number: 301284697224
> Seller:  nimrsunglasses006
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301284697224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Both genuine
t


----------



## minababe

Name: Klassischer Schal von Burberry
seller: raspberryheart
link: http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damenm...tiges/73670080-klassischer-schal-von-burberry


----------



## zhouzhou

Hi, could you please help to authenticate these scarves?

Item Name: Burberry mens scarf
Item ID: 291219393467
Seller ID: buybuybuy-sellsellsell
Item Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291219393467?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Item Name: BURBERRY CASHMERE SCARF Shawl CHECK BROWN BEIGE RED BLACK VINTAGE Long & Wide
Item Number: 331294334360
Seller ID: disabilityfootball78
Item Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331294334360?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Many many thanks indeed


----------



## moogoddess

terite said:


> Both genuine
> t


Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Thanks so much!



Looks wrong
t


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Item Name: Authentic Burberry Wool And Cashmere Ruffled Check Scarf 200x45cm Beautiful! 
Item Number: 331294639593
 Seller ID: wondergrl711
 Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331294639593?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thanks!


----------



## oishi

Hi, could you please help to authenticate these items?

Item Name: Burberry Classic bag
Item ID: 111443511473
Seller ID: xhan2-us 
Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111443511473&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123

Item Name: Burberry Ebony/Red Claret Bridle House Check Bicolour Penrose Continental Wallet
Item Number: 261573325222
Seller ID: mindyourtone
Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261573325222

Many many thanks indeed


----------



## terite

oishi said:


> Hi, could you please help to authenticate these items?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Classic bag
> Item ID: 111443511473
> Seller ID: xhan2-us
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111443511473&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Ebony/Red Claret Bridle House Check Bicolour Penrose Continental Wallet
> Item Number: 261573325222
> Seller ID: mindyourtone
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261573325222
> 
> Many many thanks indeed



Need closeup photos of all the tags, labels and stamps.
t


----------



## terite

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Wool And Cashmere Ruffled Check Scarf 200x45cm Beautiful!
> Item Number: 331294639593
> Seller ID: wondergrl711
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331294639593?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I would like to see the other parts of the content tag.
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Thanks so much!



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

minababe said:


> Name: Klassischer Schal von Burberry
> seller: raspberryheart
> link: http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damenm...tiges/73670080-klassischer-schal-von-burberry




This is where I meant to post: looks wrong
t


----------



## moogoddess

May I ask for help authenticating these?  Thanks!


----------



## oishi

Thanks


----------



## oishi

terite said:


> Need closeup photos of all the tags, labels and stamps.
> t


But those are all the pictures the sellers had posted, not enough?


----------



## CDu MT

Dear experts please help me authentic this burberry bag thank you!!!!


Item Name: burberry tote bag
Item Number: (what is that....)
Seller ID:  2ynturbo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251623154187?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


TTTTTTTTTTTTThank you!


----------



## Katebag

Hi, could You please  authenticate these scarf ?

Item name : Burberry Scarf

Item ID : 281416946922
Seler ID: kmarie198911

Item link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281416946922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Many thanks


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> May I ask for help authenticating these?  Thanks!


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

oishi said:


> Thanks



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

oishi said:


> But those are all the pictures the sellers had posted, not enough?



Please see post #1 for more instructions about what photos we need in order to help you.

T


----------



## terite

CDu MT said:


> Dear experts please help me authentic this burberry bag thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> Item Name: burberry tote bag
> Item Number: (what is that....)
> Seller ID:  2ynturbo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251623154187?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> TTTTTTTTTTTTThank you!



I would like to see the Made in tag - front and back, or any tags in the pocket.
t


----------



## terite

Katebag said:


> Hi, could You please  authenticate these scarf ?
> 
> Item name : Burberry Scarf
> 
> Item ID : 281416946922
> Seler ID: kmarie198911
> 
> Item link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281416946922?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Many thanks



Looks good.
t


----------



## moogoddess

Thanks again!   oh I received the trench you authenticated, and it is so wonderful!!!


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Thanks again!   oh I received the trench you authenticated, and it is so wonderful!!!



Great! And just in time for fall - fabulous!
T


----------



## moogoddess

Yes, and the trench has a removable wool liner!!!

Two more to pester you about!    It's the slip ons!  One is on eBay, and the other I'm just attaching photos of.....

Item Name: Women's Burberry Tennis Shoe Slides 39 / 8.5 / 8 1/2 EXC!
Item Number: 371130078547
Seller: iquitworking
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371130078547?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Second one I have photos for that are attached.


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Yes, and the trench has a removable wool liner!!!
> 
> Two more to pester you about!    It's the slip ons!  One is on eBay, and the other I'm just attaching photos of.....
> 
> Item Name: Women's Burberry Tennis Shoe Slides 39 / 8.5 / 8 1/2 EXC!
> Item Number: 371130078547
> Seller: iquitworking
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371130078547?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Second one I have photos for that are attached.



both genuine
t


----------



## Anna Fie

Hi,

I have this bag I bought in a charity shop once.
I would like to have it authenticated before I auction it off on ebay.
It's missing a metal logo plate on the front clasp, but it has Burberry stamped inside.
It's definitely leather and really well made, but is it a genuine Burberry or just a really cool leather bag?

Thank you,
Kind regards
Anna

I've taken quite a few pictures of the bag and posted them here: http://araundahl.blogspot.co.uk/

---


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi Experts, please help with the following authentication.  I had asked for pics of the care label but was ignored by the seller.  Any possible way to authenticate based on the photos available?  Many many thanks in advance!

Name:  Burberry Coat
Number:  321501545485
Seller:  redheadboy28
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/321501545485?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

Anna Fie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have this bag I bought in a charity shop once.
> I would like to have it authenticated before I auction it off on ebay.
> It's missing a metal logo plate on the front clasp, but it has Burberry stamped inside.
> It's definitely leather and really well made, but is it a genuine Burberry or just a really cool leather bag?
> 
> Thank you,
> Kind regards
> Anna
> 
> I've taken quite a few pictures of the bag and posted them here: http://araundahl.blogspot.co.uk/
> 
> ---



There should be a tag inside - Made in tag - front and back please, clear shot of one of the zipper pulls and one of the metal feet.
t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi Experts, please help with the following authentication.  I had asked for pics of the care label but was ignored by the seller.  Any possible way to authenticate based on the photos available?  Many many thanks in advance!
> 
> Name:  Burberry Coat
> Number:  321501545485
> Seller:  redheadboy28
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/321501545485?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



You need a photo of the tag at the neck and the care tag. 
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> You need a photo of the tag at the neck and the care tag.
> t



Thank you soooo much, T, for the lightning fast response (as usual ).  I thought you would say that....it's too bad that the seller wants at least $700 for the coat yet unwilling to take additional photos to make a sale (it's also a relist).  I'm passing on this one.


----------



## chubbychicken

Hi experts, would someone authenticate this purse for me. Thank You


http://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/01313_eGMZPj98mx3_600x450.jpg
http://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00C0C_9pIt6ov734W_600x450.jpg
http://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00707_1pmylJB0MER_600x450.jpg
http://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00505_l7rsLBBMR7h_600x450.jpg
http://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00808_72hSvR0Q3NH_600x450.jpg
http://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00909_15RfNQkL1NY_600x450.jpg


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Burberry experts.  I am new to Burberry bags and need your assistance.  Please authenticate the following bag.

Item Name:  BURBERRY Leather Black Cross Body made in ITALY
Item Number:  201149866133
Seller ID:  sumelanils
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Le...133?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed5776095

Also, do you know the name of this particular style?  Thanks in advance!  :tpfrox:


----------



## terite

chubbychicken said:


> Hi experts, would someone authenticate this purse for me. Thank You
> 
> 
> http://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/01313_eGMZPj98mx3_600x450.jpg
> http://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00C0C_9pIt6ov734W_600x450.jpg
> http://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00707_1pmylJB0MER_600x450.jpg
> http://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00505_l7rsLBBMR7h_600x450.jpg
> http://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00808_72hSvR0Q3NH_600x450.jpg
> http://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00909_15RfNQkL1NY_600x450.jpg



Genuine nova check tote - 2005
t


----------



## terite

sugacookie said:


> Hello Burberry experts.  I am new to Burberry bags and need your assistance.  Please authenticate the following bag.
> 
> Item Name:  BURBERRY Leather Black Cross Body made in ITALY
> Item Number:  201149866133
> Seller ID:  sumelanils
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Le...133?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed5776095
> 
> Also, do you know the name of this particular style?  Thanks in advance!  :tpfrox:


genuine
t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Thank you soooo much, T, for the lightning fast response (as usual ).  I thought you would say that....it's too bad that the seller wants at least $700 for the coat yet unwilling to take additional photos to make a sale (it's also a relist).  I'm passing on this one.



I wonder what that seller is thinking - they must know that Burberry is faked everywhere - including the coats.

Not worth the risk.
t


----------



## moogoddess

Item Name:  Burberry Nova check plaid flat heel sandals shoes size 38.5/US 8.5 made in Italy

URL:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/191291972444?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller:  2*cute*4*you

Item Number: 191291972444

If you could take a look, that would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## oishi

terite said:


> Need closeup photos of all the tags, labels and stamps.
> t



additional pics


----------



## moogoddess

One more set!

Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC NEW WOMEN BURBERRY CHECK QUILT SLIPPERS US M

URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121414427734?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: hsingwu123

Item Number:  121414427734

***
Item Name: BURBERRY Quilted Signature Plaid Caramel Leather Buckle Ballet Flats - 39 US 9

URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191292930233?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: anistu52oh

Item Number: 191292930233

***
Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC NEW WOMEN BURBERRY CHECK QUILT SLIPPERS US M

URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121414427734?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: hsingwu123

Item Number: 121414427734


----------



## moogoddess

My bad, I had a duplicate:

Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC NEW WOMEN BURBERRY CHECK QUILT SLIPPERS US M

URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121414427734?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: hsingwu123

Item Number:  121414427734

***
Item Name: BURBERRY Quilted Signature Plaid Caramel Leather Buckle Ballet Flats - 39 US 9

URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191292930233?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: anistu52oh

Item Number: 191292930233

***
Item Name: BURBERRY Smoked Check Ballerina Flats Black Gray Nova Check Patent 39 9 8 8.5

URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121414427734?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Number: 221528185715

Seller: time2shop87


----------



## moogoddess

One more for this evening!

Item Name: BURBERRY HAPPY SCARF RED BLACK WHITE BOUCLE TEXTURE

Item Number: 151247315406

Seller: sunnyallday5308

URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151247315406?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

***

Item Name: Authentic Burberry Earmuffs NWOT 

Item Number: 111437000221 

Seller:  lcollins4238

URL:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111437000221?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## whyzrgrl

Can someone please authenticate this purse for me?  It's an XL Nova house beat check tote

Seller: eightinn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BURBERRY-XL-NOVA-HOUSE-BEAT-CHECK-TOTE-EEUC-RARE-FIND-ORIG-1100/321493060880

Thank you in advance for your help!!


----------



## gretzy

Hello ladies! 


Please authenticate this coat:
item description: Burberry Brit Women's Coat Gray Check Plaid-Double Breasted US 10
item number: 231311749959
seller: sgxhol2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231311749959?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you!


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Item Name:  Burberry Nova check plaid flat heel sandals shoes size 38.5/US 8.5 made in Italy
> 
> URL:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/191291972444?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller:  2*cute*4*you
> 
> Item Number: 191291972444
> 
> If you could take a look, that would be great!  Thanks!



Need to see a photograph of the bottom of the shoe.
t


----------



## terite

oishi said:


> additional pics



Need to see those stamps inside the bag - one says "Burberry" one says "Made in ..." and the back of the Made in tag.
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> One more set!
> 
> Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC NEW WOMEN BURBERRY CHECK QUILT SLIPPERS US M
> 
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121414427734?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: hsingwu123
> 
> Item Number:  121414427734
> 
> ***
> Item Name: BURBERRY Quilted Signature Plaid Caramel Leather Buckle Ballet Flats - 39 US 9
> 
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191292930233?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: anistu52oh
> 
> Item Number: 191292930233
> 
> ***
> Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC NEW WOMEN BURBERRY CHECK QUILT SLIPPERS US M
> 
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121414427734?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: hsingwu123
> 
> Item Number: 121414427734


1/3 Need a clear photo of the burberry stamp
2 Genuine
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> My bad, I had a duplicate:
> 
> Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC NEW WOMEN BURBERRY CHECK QUILT SLIPPERS US M
> 
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121414427734?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: hsingwu123
> 
> Item Number:  121414427734
> 
> ***
> Item Name: BURBERRY Quilted Signature Plaid Caramel Leather Buckle Ballet Flats - 39 US 9
> 
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191292930233?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: anistu52oh
> 
> Item Number: 191292930233
> 
> ***
> Item Name: BURBERRY Smoked Check Ballerina Flats Black Gray Nova Check Patent 39 9 8 8.5
> 
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121414427734?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Number: 221528185715
> 
> Seller: time2shop87




Looks like the same shoes as above
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> One more for this evening!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY HAPPY SCARF RED BLACK WHITE BOUCLE TEXTURE
> 
> Item Number: 151247315406
> 
> Seller: sunnyallday5308
> 
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151247315406?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ***
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Earmuffs NWOT
> 
> Item Number: 111437000221
> 
> Seller:  lcollins4238
> 
> URL:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111437000221?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Both genuine
t


----------



## terite

whyzrgrl said:


> Can someone please authenticate this purse for me?  It's an XL Nova house beat check tote
> 
> Seller: eightinn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...CK-TOTE-EEUC-RARE-FIND-ORIG-1100/321493060880
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!!




I like to see the made in tag (other side of the serial number).
t


----------



## terite

gretzy said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this coat:
> item description: Burberry Brit Women's Coat Gray Check Plaid-Double Breasted US 10
> item number: 231311749959
> seller: sgxhol2
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231311749959?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Genuine
t


----------



## moogoddess

Hi! I just saw that you mentioned one of the earmuffs looks wrong. Can you let me know which one please?  Thanks!


----------



## gretzy

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


I missed it by $4 but thank you for your help!


----------



## moogoddess

Are these just vintage, since the label ends in an s?  Too good to be true?

Item Name: 100% Burberry Slip Ons Size 8 1 1/2 - 2 3/4 Height. Gently Worn. 

Item Number: 111440870382

Seller:  jame_rhon

URL:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111440870382&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## oishi

terite said:


> Need to see those stamps inside the bag - one says "Burberry" one says "Made in ..." and the back of the Made in tag.
> t



updates.

Many thanks.


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Hi! I just saw that you mentioned one of the earmuffs looks wrong. Can you let me know which one please?  Thanks!



The earmuffs are genuine.

I accidentally posted "looks wrong" under my comment and that comment was meant to go with the scarf - I did post that comment under the scarf post too.

Sorry for the confusion - ear muffs are fine.
PS: When you get a pair - they will be a bit wobbly - this is normal.
t


----------



## terite

oishi said:


> updates.
> 
> Many thanks.



Need closeup photos of all the tags, labels and stamps.
t

Need to see those stamps inside the bag - one says "Burberry" one says "Made in ..." and the back of the Made in tag.
t

Ok, so you added the "Made in Italy" tag - but it is too blurry to tell. (STILL need - clear photo of Made in tag, Burberry tag, serial number.

t


----------



## moogoddess

Oh good!  I'm glad the earmuffs are genuine!  May I ask about the shoes in #1823?  The label looks odd to me?  Thanks much!


----------



## moogoddess

Actually nevermind about #1823.  The seller isn't worth dealing with.


----------



## terite

gretzy said:


> I missed it by $4 but thank you for your help!



Oh well, there will be another one along in a minute.
t
(You are welcome)


----------



## moogoddess

Was wondering about these?

1.) Item Name:  Authentic-Burberry-Made-in-Italy-Soft-Womens-Shoes-Ballerina-Flats-Size-39-5

Item Number: 321501048402

Seller: jackieheartsyux3

URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321501048402&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

***

2.) Item Name: Authentic Burberry slides - pink 39/9 - Orig. $255

Item Number:121415524840

Seller: dawnhnkns

URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121415524840&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks!
Karen


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Was wondering about these?
> 
> 1.) Item Name:  Authentic-Burberry-Made-in-Italy-Soft-Womens-Shoes-Ballerina-Flats-Size-39-5
> 
> Item Number: 321501048402
> 
> Seller: jackieheartsyux3
> 
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321501048402&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> ***
> 
> 2.) Item Name: Authentic Burberry slides - pink 39/9 - Orig. $255
> 
> Item Number:121415524840
> 
> Seller: dawnhnkns
> 
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121415524840&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks!
> Karen



1. Would like to see the bottom of the shoe.
2. Would like to see the bottom of the shoe
t


----------



## moogoddess

One other....

Item Name: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111445279749&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Seller:  jjambbong 

Item Number: 111445279749

URL:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111445279749&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## moogoddess

One other....

Item Name: 
*10000% AUTH Burberry Wedge Sandal NWB !!!!!!*


Seller:  jjambbong 

Item Number: 111445279749

URL:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## moogoddess

Last one of the night I promise!  Hehe!

Item Name: BURBERRY Smoked Check Ballerina Flats Black Gray Nova Check Patent 39 9 8 8.5

Seller:  time2shop87

Item Number: 221528185715

URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221528185715?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sodadrop

I found really nice Burberry Large Hobo bag. The seller told that bag is authentic, bought from London and it cost over 1000 e. It's used, but in good condition, price 300 e. Real or fake? http://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/BURBERRY_Large_Hobo_bag_13767509.htm?ca=9&w=3
media.tori.net/image/medium/04/0411248995.jpg


----------



## whyzrgrl

"Can someone please authenticate this purse for me? It's an XL Nova house beat check tote

Seller: eightinn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BU...0/321493060880

Thank you in advance for your help!!
Originally Posted by whyzrgrl 

I like to see the made in tag (other side of the serial number).
t"

Thank you so much for your quick response!  She just responded to me that the bag was made in China.


----------



## moogoddess

terite said:


> 1. Would like to see the bottom of the shoe.
> 2. Would like to see the bottom of the shoe
> t


See attached for the second pair.  Seller didn't respond on the first pair.  -K


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> One other....
> 
> Item Name: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111445279749&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Seller:  jjambbong
> 
> Item Number: 111445279749
> 
> URL:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111445279749&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> One other....
> 
> Item Name:
> *10000% AUTH Burberry Wedge Sandal NWB !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Seller:  jjambbong
> 
> Item Number: 111445279749
> 
> URL:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:RTQ:US:1123



Same shoe I think - genuine
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Last one of the night I promise!  Hehe!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY Smoked Check Ballerina Flats Black Gray Nova Check Patent 39 9 8 8.5
> 
> Seller:  time2shop87
> 
> Item Number: 221528185715
> 
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221528185715?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

sodadrop said:


> I found really nice Burberry Large Hobo bag. The seller told that bag is authentic, bought from London and it cost over 1000 e. It's used, but in good condition, price 300 e. Real or fake? http://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/BURBERRY_Large_Hobo_bag_13767509.htm?ca=9&w=3
> media.tori.net/image/medium/04/0411248995.jpg



That link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

whyzrgrl said:


> "Can someone please authenticate this purse for me? It's an XL Nova house beat check tote
> 
> Seller: eightinn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BU...0/321493060880
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!!
> Originally Posted by whyzrgrl
> 
> Thank you so much for your quick response!  She just responded to me that the bag was made in China.



I like to see the made in tag (other side of the serial number). There are no red flags here for me.
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> See attached for the second pair.  Seller didn't respond on the first pair.  -K



I can't see any of the markings on the bottom of the shoe - photo is too small to tell.
t


----------



## moogoddess

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you very much for all your help on the handful of items over the past two weeks!  You've been an invaluable resource!  I'm so glad you offer your services.

Best,
Karen


----------



## joannaxoox

I am new to this and this is my first post. I apologize if I do not have the correct format. I saw this purse on a post from 2 years ago, but I have one difference in mine (no item/serial number under made in tab) which makes me a bit nervous. It was gifted to me, so I do not know where it was purchased from. I called Burberry in Boston on Newbury Street, they told me not all purse models come with serial numbers now a day. Wanted another opinion


----------



## joannaxoox

SO sorry I posted without pictures!!! 

UPDATE! I called Nordstrom and had the girl check, this model purse didn't have serial number in store either. And I went in and saw for myself... Still, is it silly that I'm so worried about it?! All my old Burberry handbags have it!


----------



## oishi

oishi said:


> updates.
> 
> Many thanks.



Many thanks.


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Thank you very much for all your help on the handful of items over the past two weeks!  You've been an invaluable resource!  I'm so glad you offer your services.
> 
> Best,
> Karen



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

joannaxoox said:


> SO sorry I posted without pictures!!!
> 
> UPDATE! I called Nordstrom and had the girl check, this model purse didn't have serial number in store either. And I went in and saw for myself... Still, is it silly that I'm so worried about it?! All my old Burberry handbags have it!



It is true that not all bags have serial numbers.

I wonder if your bag has a tag in the pocket.

Anyways, your bag looks good.
t


----------



## terite

oishi said:


> Many thanks.



I assume that we have a language barrier.

I need to see the back of the MADE in tag.

So far, most things look right, but that MADE IN TAG looks bad. Upside down photos might be throwing me off ....

t


----------



## joannaxoox

terite said:


> It is true that not all bags have serial numbers.
> 
> I wonder if your bag has a tag in the pocket.
> 
> Anyways, your bag looks good.
> t



It does have a tag! I'm hoping that is a good thing? Thanks for all your help! 

Joanna


----------



## terite

joannaxoox said:


> It does have a tag! I'm hoping that is a good thing? Thanks for all your help!
> 
> Joanna



Yes, a tag in the pocket is a good thing.
You are welcome.
t


----------



## sodadrop

sodadrop said:


> I found really nice Burberry Large Hobo bag. The seller told that bag is authentic, bought from London and it cost over 1000 e. It's used, but in good condition, price 300 e. Real or fake? http://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/BURBERRY_Large_Hobo_bag_13767509.htm?ca=9&w=3
> media.tori.net/image/medium/04/0411248995.jpg



Pics added!  Real of fake?


----------



## moogoddess

terite said:


> 1. Would like to see the bottom of the shoe.
> 2. Would like to see the bottom of the shoe
> t


Hello!  Photos are attached for the pair I still like.


----------



## moogoddess

Item Name: Burberry Nova Check w/ Leather Trim Heels Made in Italy Size 38 / 7.5
Item Number: 191301549929
Seller: blueperovskia
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191301549929?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Burberry Tangerine Orange Sandal Mule Heel Vero Cuoio sz 8
Item Number: 151390861486
Seller: pattipolli
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151390861486?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: BURBERRY SANDALS WOMEN SIZE 40
Item Number: 130838050013
Seller: *lonelystar*
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130838050013?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!!!


----------



## terite

sodadrop said:


> Pics added!  Real of fake?


Need to see close up photos of the Burberry stamp and the front and back of the MADE in tag. Also the KNIGHT on the front.
t
(link does not work)


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Hello!  Photos are attached for the pair I still like.



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Item Name: Burberry Nova Check w/ Leather Trim Heels Made in Italy Size 38 / 7.5
> Item Number: 191301549929
> Seller: blueperovskia
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191301549929?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Tangerine Orange Sandal Mule Heel Vero Cuoio sz 8
> Item Number: 151390861486
> Seller: pattipolli
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151390861486?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY SANDALS WOMEN SIZE 40
> Item Number: 130838050013
> Seller: *lonelystar*
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130838050013?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!!!




All three are genuine - t


----------



## moogoddess

Thanks, T!  Don't worry, I'm running out of money and will stop bothering you soon. Lol!


----------



## neppii

Hi! Can you please help me with this? 

Item: Burberry headband
Seller: 28janeth74
Item number: 271583454607
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/271583454607?cmd=VISPEC

Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

neppii said:


> Hi! Can you please help me with this?
> 
> Item: Burberry headband
> Seller: 28janeth74
> Item number: 271583454607
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/271583454607?cmd=VISPEC
> 
> Thank you so much!



Looks good
t


----------



## neppii

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you terite!


----------



## whyzrgrl

terite said:


> I like to see the made in tag (other side of the serial number). There are no red flags here for me.
> t[/QUOTE
> 
> This is what the seller sent to me.


----------



## terite

whyzrgrl said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see the made in tag (other side of the serial number). There are no red flags here for me.
> t[/QUOTE
> 
> This is what the seller sent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

neppii said:


> Thank you terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## whyzrgrl

Thank you!!!!


----------



## oishi

terite said:


> I assume that we have a language barrier.
> 
> I need to see the back of the MADE in tag.
> 
> So far, most things look right, but that MADE IN TAG looks bad. Upside down photos might be throwing me off ....
> 
> t



I am sorry that I did not get the pics in right direction, and I asked again for the pics of the tag, below is what I've got so far. Btw, the number was  ITTREGR0448CA the seller sent to me.
Thank you very much.


----------



## klau1983

Hi I got this headband from yahoo auction. Please authenticate. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






The seller said she got in an outlet in London . Past season item. I have no clue, but the stitching is even , the fabric has a shimmer to it . Thx in advance


----------



## moogoddess

Help, please.  

Item name: BURBERRY LONDON WOMEN'S REVERSIBLE TAN PLAID/ BLACK BUCKET HAT M/L100% Cotton
Item number: 131239937956
Seller: sdbolt
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131239937956?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item name: Vintage Burberry London Knit Beret 100% Wool Rare 
Item number: 121408188484
Seller: cjbaby66
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121408188484?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item name: 100% Authentic Burberry Hat Nwot
Item number: 251627245224
Seller: suzi_world
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251627245224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Help, please.
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY LONDON WOMEN'S REVERSIBLE TAN PLAID/ BLACK BUCKET HAT M/L100% Cotton
> Item number: 131239937956
> Seller: sdbolt
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131239937956?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item name: Vintage Burberry London Knit Beret 100% Wool Rare
> Item number: 121408188484
> Seller: cjbaby66
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121408188484?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item name: 100% Authentic Burberry Hat Nwot
> Item number: 251627245224
> Seller: suzi_world
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251627245224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Vintage items
genuine
t


----------



## terite

klau1983 said:


> Hi I got this headband from yahoo auction. Please authenticate.
> The seller said she got in an outlet in London . Past season item. I have no clue, but the stitching is even , the fabric has a shimmer to it . Thx in advance



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

whyzrgrl said:


> Thank you!!!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## erose100

Item name: Burberrys Mens Vintage Trench Coat with Button out Wool lining, 44 REG
44 Reg 100% Cotton
Item number: 131281964493
Seller: shergent


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberrys-M...R6Bw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.

Just purchased it! Please let me know if its real!


----------



## klau1983

terite said:


> Genuine
> t




Thanks for the help !


----------



## minhnghiem

Please help me to authenticate this pair of shoes!
tem name: BURGUNDY BURBERRY HEELS 
Item number: 291218800195
Seller: khaivan
eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...3sSIt5duZJCPS1sI8dUJw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Link of detail photos:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/19483568@N00/sets/72157646598072918/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joannaxoox

terite said:


> Yes, a tag in the pocket is a good thing.
> You are welcome.
> t



I have included a picture of the tag. (Sorry of I'm being overly cautious! Lol)

Thanks again won't bother you with this purse anymore! 
Joanna


----------



## terite

erose100 said:


> Item name: Burberrys Mens Vintage Trench Coat with Button out Wool lining, 44 REG
> 44 Reg 100% Cotton
> Item number: 131281964493
> Seller: shergent
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberrys-M...R6Bw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.
> 
> Just purchased it! Please let me know if its real!



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

klau1983 said:


> Thanks for the help !



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

joannaxoox said:


> I have included a picture of the tag. (Sorry of I'm being overly cautious! Lol)
> 
> Thanks again won't bother you with this purse anymore!
> Joanna



this tag looks good.
t


----------



## Chanieish

Hello! Thank you so much for helping us with your knowledge.

I am about to purchase this coat:

Item Name: Burberry Brit Rushworth Belted Wool Blend Coat Black US 2 NWT
Item Number: 111447372391
Seller ID: slashretail 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...73?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2a42dfc389


----------



## terite

Chanieish said:


> Hello! Thank you so much for helping us with your knowledge.
> 
> I am about to purchase this coat:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit Rushworth Belted Wool Blend Coat Black US 2 NWT
> Item Number: 111447372391
> Seller ID: slashretail
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...73?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2a42dfc389



Genuine
t


----------



## oishi

oishi said:


> I am sorry that I did not get the pics in right direction, and I asked again for the pics of the tag, below is what I've got so far. Btw, the number was  ITTREGR0448CA the seller sent to me.
> Thank you very much.



Hi Terite, thanks for the help, and I've uploaded new pics of the tag. 
Many thanks.


----------



## terite

oishi said:


> Hi Terite, thanks for the help, and I've uploaded new pics of the tag.
> Many thanks.



I think that it is an authentic bag, but that the stamps are a a bit defective. See how the letter "A" is squished?

T


----------



## oishi

terite said:


> I think that it is an authentic bag, but that the stamps are a a bit defective. See how the letter "A" is squished?
> 
> T


Got it. And thank you very much.


----------



## moogoddess

Please assist.  

Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Nova Check & Pewter Ballet Flats Shoes w/ Buckle Detail SZ 39
Item Number: 181505503071
Seller: gidgetlovesfashion
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181505503071?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name:  Authentic Burberry Beige Nova Check Plaid Cotton Bucket Hat
Item Number: 390914431777
Seller: bobsbon
URL:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/390914431777?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Authentic BURBERRY: Khaki, "Nova-Check", Bucket/Crusher Hat Sz: M $325
Item Number: 331299322065
Seller: therealhousewivescloset
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331299322065?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## moogoddess

Item Name: Authentic Burberry Nova Checked Flats Shoes 39 9 USA Women's Buckle Leather
Item Number: 311051145777
Seller: mommas_been_shoppin_again
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311051145777?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Authentic BURBERRY: Brown, Leather, Ballet Flats w/ Logo Medallion Sz: 8M $485
Item Number: 231313593092
Seller: therealhousewivescloset
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231313593092?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Burberry Brown Plaid Check Insoles Mules Wedge Thongs Sandals Shoes 39 9 8.5 M
Item Number: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351147763318?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: scottsdaleclothing
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351147763318?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## moogoddess

Originally Posted by *moogoddess*           Item Name:  Burberry Nova check plaid flat heel sandals shoes size 38.5/US 8.5 made in Italy
 
URL:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/191291972444...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
 
Seller:  2*cute*4*you
 
Item Number: 191291972444
 
If you could take a look, that would be great!  Thanks!    
Need to see a photograph of the bottom of the shoe.
t 		

Here's a photo!  thanks!  Karen


----------



## TotesAmaze

Hi, please can you authenticate this trench coat. Thank you. 

Item Name: burberry London stone trenchcoat


Item Number:301291253567


Seller ID:jack468449 

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301291253567


----------



## moogoddess

Going to try and buy some shoes today!  Do you happen to know if the ballet flats have any give to them, width wise?  

Item name: Authentic BURBERRY: Brown, Leather Ballet Flats w/ Logo Medallion Sz:38M $496
Item number: 121422751766
Seller: luxury-name-brands
URL: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=121422751766

Item name: NEW Burberry Shipley Flats Shoes Women's Size 8 Us (38 SEU)
Item number: 221535991532
Seller: manin-us2014
URL: https://m.ebay.com/signin?redirectU...itm?itemId=221535991532&action=BID&pAction=VI


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Going to try and buy some shoes today!  Do you happen to know if the ballet flats have any give to them, width wise?
> 
> Item name: Authentic BURBERRY: Brown, Leather Ballet Flats w/ Logo Medallion Sz:38M $496
> Item number: 121422751766
> Seller: luxury-name-brands
> URL: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=121422751766
> 
> Item name: NEW Burberry Shipley Flats Shoes Women's Size 8 Us (38 SEU)
> Item number: 221535991532
> Seller: manin-us2014
> URL: https://m.ebay.com/signin?redirectU...itm?itemId=221535991532&action=BID&pAction=VI



1. Inside stamps look wrong, so does felt bag.
2. Link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

TotesAmaze said:


> Hi, please can you authenticate this trench coat. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: burberry London stone trenchcoat
> 
> 
> Item Number:301291253567
> 
> 
> Seller ID:jack468449
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301291253567



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Originally Posted by *moogoddess*           Item Name:  Burberry Nova check plaid flat heel sandals shoes size 38.5/US 8.5 made in Italy
> 
> URL:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/191291972444...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Seller:  2*cute*4*you
> 
> Item Number: 191291972444
> 
> If you could take a look, that would be great!  Thanks!
> Need to see a photograph of the bottom of the shoe.
> t
> 
> Here's a photo!  thanks!  Karen



No, those look wrong.
Those do not look like Burberry shoes to me.
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Nova Checked Flats Shoes 39 9 USA Women's Buckle Leather
> Item Number: 311051145777
> Seller: mommas_been_shoppin_again
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311051145777?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BURBERRY: Brown, Leather, Ballet Flats w/ Logo Medallion Sz: 8M $485
> Item Number: 231313593092
> Seller: therealhousewivescloset
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231313593092?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brown Plaid Check Insoles Mules Wedge Thongs Sandals Shoes 39 9 8.5 M
> Item Number: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351147763318?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: scottsdaleclothing
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351147763318?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Need to see clear photos of the stamps on all shoes.
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Please assist.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Nova Check & Pewter Ballet Flats Shoes w/ Buckle Detail SZ 39
> Item Number: 181505503071
> Seller: gidgetlovesfashion
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181505503071?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic Burberry Beige Nova Check Plaid Cotton Bucket Hat
> Item Number: 390914431777
> Seller: bobsbon
> URL:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/390914431777?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BURBERRY: Khaki, "Nova-Check", Bucket/Crusher Hat Sz: M $325
> Item Number: 331299322065
> Seller: therealhousewivescloset
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331299322065?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


1/2 need detailed photos
3. Genuine
t


----------



## moogoddess

Darn. . Thanks for your help, though. Me sad!


----------



## terite

oishi said:


> Got it. And thank you very much.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Darn. . Thanks for your help, though. Me sad!



Send them back if you purchased them.
t


----------



## moogoddess

terite said:


> 1. Inside stamps look wrong, so does felt bag.
> 2. Link does not work for me.
> t



Hello!  Here is a new link for the second pair of shoes:

Item name: NEW Burberry Shipley Flats Shoes Women's Size 8 Us (38 SEU)
Item number: 221535991532
Seller: manin-us2014
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221535991532


----------



## moogoddess

terite said:


> No, those look wrong.
> Those do not look like Burberry shoes to me.
> t



Hi!  Thanks for the information.  I contacted the seller, who said she bought these 6-7 years ago.  She offered a free return.  Do you think that makes any difference?

Thanks again!
Karen


----------



## moogoddess

moogoddess said:


> Hi!  Thanks for the information.  I contacted the seller, who said she bought these 6-7 years ago.  She offered a free return.  Do you think that makes any difference?
> 
> Thanks again!
> Karen


Ok - I shall take your advice and return them!


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Hello!  Here is a new link for the second pair of shoes:
> 
> Item name: NEW Burberry Shipley Flats Shoes Women's Size 8 Us (38 SEU)
> Item number: 221535991532
> Seller: manin-us2014
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221535991532



Genuine
t


----------



## moogoddess

moogoddess said:


> Ok - I shall take your advice and return them!


Wow, just got a very nasty response from the seller, telling her I'm accusing her of being a scam artist and that I'm just a difficult buyer.  Perhaps not even worth returning the shoes.  I don't know what to do.


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Wow, just got a very nasty response from the seller, telling her I'm accusing her of being a scam artist and that I'm just a difficult buyer.  Perhaps not even worth returning the shoes.  I don't know what to do.



Well, there is an art to everything.

If you have already told her that you think they are fake, then you have more negotiating to do.

I always stay polite, go through paypal, claim "item not as described" and do a return.

It is your call.
t


----------



## moogoddess

Yeah, it's quite awkward.  Maybe that's why she's being so defensive and aggressive....and wouldn't provide me with the photo of the shoes prior to purchase.  I should have known better.  Do you think they are fakes because of the Rs?  Now that I look closely at them, they look kind of funny...really long stems.


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Yeah, it's quite awkward.  Maybe that's why she's being so defensive and aggressive....and wouldn't provide me with the photo of the shoes prior to purchase.  I should have known better.  Do you think they are fakes because of the Rs?  Now that I look closely at them, they look kind of funny...really long stems.



I have sold things, and a buyer has said - this is fake - so what can I do but offer a cheerful return. And of course I hope they are not so crazy to leave me bad feedback! What defense can one offer? But - hey - 

On the other hand, I have bought fakes - that is how I ended up here! Ha. Sometimes a return can be smooth - othertimes - cra zy. 

It is up to you - if you go through paypal, you will get your money back, but you will have to pay return shipping with tracking.

t


----------



## moogoddess

Well my only question is, if I go through paypal and list that item wasn't as described, will this authentication thread be enough to validate my claim for a refund?  Thanks for your guidance here....this is new to me. :/


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> Well my only question is, if I go through paypal and list that item wasn't as described, will this authentication thread be enough to validate my claim for a refund?  Thanks for your guidance here....this is new to me. :/



If you go through paypal, dispute, escalate to a claim, your reason can be "item not as described" the work fake does not appear.

When paypal instructs you to do so, return the item with tracking. You will get a refund.
t


----------



## TotesAmaze

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t




Hi. Thank you so much. Are you sure because I can't find anything similar online? All the studs iv seen have been gold & pointy not grey & square and the lining doesn't seem to match up & the studded part on the wrist doesn't have a buckle. Thanks I really appreciate it.


----------



## Anna Fie

Hi terite,

Thank you for the reply.
There is no tag inside, but I've attached photos of the zipper pulls and metal feet.

Best regards
Anna

Bag: http://araundahl.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## terite

TotesAmaze said:


> Hi. Thank you so much. Are you sure because I can't find anything similar online? All the studs iv seen have been gold & pointy not grey & square and the lining doesn't seem to match up & the studded part on the wrist doesn't have a buckle. Thanks I really appreciate it.



Oh my, you have a real bargain with that trench - those studs look like the Warrior collection and the new check lining is very nice. 

t


----------



## terite

Anna Fie said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> Thank you for the reply.
> There is no tag inside, but I've attached photos of the zipper pulls and metal feet.
> 
> Best regards
> Anna
> 
> Bag: http://araundahl.blogspot.co.uk/



Genuine bag that has seen some hard wear.
t


----------



## Anna Fie

Hi terite,

Thank you so much!


----------



## cathe_kim

Item: Burberry Ivory Giant Check Linen Scarf made in Italy 180cm x 80cm
Listing Number: 271587166965
Seller: codyboymc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271587166965?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Brand New Burberry Scarf with Tags Made in Italy
Listing Number: 171436272226
Seller: strid3r404
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171436272226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thanks in advance!


----------



## moogoddess

Hat questions....

Item Name: 100% authentic Burberry Reversible bucket hat - Size M
Item Number: 321501230575
Seller: swf77
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321501230575?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: NWT BURBERRY WHITE/NOVA CHECK CLASSIC BUCKET HAT SIZE L
Item Number: 161405461955
Seller: firstchance5
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161405461955?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Vintage Burberry Bucket Hat sz M - Reversible Khaki / Plaid Hat Cotton Blend
Item Number: 291231727642
Seller: labellush
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291231727642?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## moogoddess

Could these two be vintage due to the labels?

Item Name: 100% Burberry Slip Ons Size 8 1 1/2 - 2 3/4 Height. Gently Worn. 
Item Number: 111446781333
Seller: jame_rhon
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111446781333?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: WOMENS BURBERRY OF LONDON PLAID SLIP ON SHOES MULES SLIDES HEELS SZ 8 
Item Number: 311071906109
Seller: boobaaboo
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311071906109?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## moogoddess

Last one...for some shoes!

Item Name: Burberry Nora check flats size 8 euro 38.5
Item Number: 141390857143
Seller: charmingtreasures1959
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141390857143?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Burberry flats
Item Number: 181508828973
Seller: renesaldana_95
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181508828973?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Beautiful Authentic Monogram Burberry Flats Shoes
Item Number: 111447780466
Seller: lau_champagne7
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111447780466?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Addy

*cathe_kim* and *moo goddess*, all your posts are requesting free authentications

Please contribute to our forums if you wish assistance here


----------



## moogoddess

My apology. Won't happen again.


----------



## moogoddess

I feel horrible. I had no idea I was breaking rules. I will not post again. I'm terribly sorry.


----------



## theto

Hello, I'm completely new to Burberry and would like to request authentication for this scarf. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Authentic BURBERRY Cashmere Scarf


Item Number: 141391293548


Seller ID: toddg8009


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141391293548


----------



## terite

Anna Fie said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> Thank you so much!



You are welcome
t


----------



## minhnghiem

minhnghiem said:


> Please help me to authenticate this pair of shoes!
> tem name: BURGUNDY BURBERRY HEELS
> Item number: 291218800195
> Seller: khaivan
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...3sSIt5duZJCPS1sI8dUJw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Link of detail photos:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/19483568@N00/sets/72157646598072918/
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Dear authenticators, please don't miss my post. Thanks


----------



## Addy

moogoddess said:


> I feel horrible. I had no idea I was breaking rules. I will not post again. I'm terribly sorry.



Please do post and enjoy our forums and contribute to them 

We do not want our authenticators taken advantage of by people who only come here to get free help

Help is available for a small fee from professional authentication services out there if you are not interested in being a contributing member

Authenticators can choose to assist whomever they wish, they are volunteers and generously donate their time and services here


----------



## Addy

minhnghiem said:


> Please help me to authenticate this pair of shoes!
> tem name: BURGUNDY BURBERRY HEELS
> Item number: 291218800195
> Seller: khaivan
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...3sSIt5duZJCPS1sI8dUJw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Link of detail photos:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/19483568@N00/sets/72157646598072918/
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Looks good

Please contribute to our forums if you wish continued assistance here and in LV


----------



## Addy

theto said:


> Hello, I'm completely new to Burberry and would like to request authentication for this scarf. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BURBERRY Cashmere Scarf
> 
> 
> Item Number: 141391293548
> 
> 
> Seller ID: toddg8009
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141391293548



Welcome to Burberry!

Please ask seller if the pics are from two different scarves


----------



## minhnghiem

Addy said:


> Looks good
> 
> Please contribute to our forums if you wish continued assistance here and in LV


Thank you so much, Andy! I will contribute to our forums with my best.


----------



## theto

Addy said:


> Welcome to Burberry!
> 
> 
> 
> Please ask seller if the pics are from two different scarves




Thanks for the reply and the welcome! Asked seller and he says they are both of the same scarf, taken with his iphone the other day.


----------



## terite

theto said:


> Thanks for the reply and the welcome! Asked seller and he says they are both of the same scarf, taken with his iphone the other day.



Ask him to post a photo showing the entire scarf, showing label placement.
t


----------



## theto

terite said:


> Ask him to post a photo showing the entire scarf, showing label placement.
> t




Eh, think I'll pass on it now. Bidding's shot up and I think I'll let them battle it out. Will just pick one up from an authorized retailer. Thanks for all your help, ladies, look forward to poking around the forum some more.


----------



## Ivan4

Hi! Would you please be so kind and help me figure this one out? I just got it today (eBay) and even though it looks good, I was not able to find anything similar anywhere on internet. I'm somewhat familiar with the metallic purses with perforated leather but have never seen one of these, ever. You're help will be greatly appreciated! 

Item Name: Burberry Metallic Key Pouch/Wallet
Item Number: 251625765267
Seller ID: henr.belch
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251625765267?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

Ivan4 said:


> Hi! Would you please be so kind and help me figure this one out? I just got it today (eBay) and even though it looks good, I was not able to find anything similar anywhere on internet. I'm somewhat familiar with the metallic purses with perforated leather but have never seen one of these, ever. You're help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Metallic Key Pouch/Wallet
> Item Number: 251625765267
> Seller ID: henr.belch
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251625765267?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Genuine
t


----------



## Ivan4

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you very much terite!


----------



## TotesAmaze

terite said:


> Oh my, you have a real bargain with that trench - those studs look like the Warrior collection and the new check lining is very nice.
> 
> t




Hi. Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately I don't think it was the bargain we thought because it has this label inside which I believe is linked to fakes? Have you ever seen it before on a genuine burberry?


----------



## terite

TotesAmaze said:


> Hi. Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately I don't think it was the bargain we thought because it has this label inside which I believe is linked to fakes? Have you ever seen it before on a genuine burberry?
> 
> 
> I think this is the third time I have had to reassure you.
> Why not go to one of the many online authentication sites.
> 
> PS: It is a serial number.
> 
> Looks good.
> t


----------



## TotesAmaze

terite said:


> TotesAmaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately I don't think it was the bargain we thought because it has this label inside which I believe is linked to fakes? Have you ever seen it before on a genuine burberry?
> 
> 
> I think this is the third time I have had to reassure you.
> Why not go to one of the many online authentication sites.
> 
> PS: It is a serial number.
> 
> Looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't realise I wasn't allowed to ask follow up questions. Thank you for your opinion though, I appreciate your time.
Click to expand...


----------



## OohPretty!

Please authenticate this bag - thanks!
Seller: jessholly
Auction number: 
271586903279

Auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fuschia-Pin...A06mlmY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_346wt_1362


----------



## chubbychicken

Hi experts,


Could someone please authenticate this Burberry scarf for me? Thanks 


http://images.craigslist.org/00D0D_kM7DPeQZUNs_600x450.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/00Z0Z_h3wAVvHoDkp_600x450.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/00M0M_5TlhgCKMw0f_600x450.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/00n0n_kIEIfOvdnYp_600x450.jpg


----------



## terite

chubbychicken said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this Burberry scarf for me? Thanks
> 
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/00D0D_kM7DPeQZUNs_600x450.jpg
> http://images.craigslist.org/00Z0Z_h3wAVvHoDkp_600x450.jpg
> http://images.craigslist.org/00M0M_5TlhgCKMw0f_600x450.jpg
> http://images.craigslist.org/00n0n_kIEIfOvdnYp_600x450.jpg



Genuine.
T
Please remember to contribute to our forums.


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Please authenticate this bag - thanks!
> Seller: jessholly
> Auction number:
> 271586903279
> 
> Auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fuschia-Pin...A06mlmY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_346wt_1362



Genuine
T
Please remember to contribute to our forums.


----------



## terite

TotesAmaze said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I didn't realise I wasn't allowed to ask follow up questions. Thank you for your opinion though, I appreciate your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate4you and Fakespotters are two that I know of and I am sure there are others.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## dpotter16

Item Name: Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf

I just bought this off tradesy and would like to return it if it turns out to be fake.  One of the tags seems off because there is no address and it seems backwards?


----------



## terite

dpotter16 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf
> 
> I just bought this off tradesy and would like to return it if it turns out to be fake.  One of the tags seems off because there is no address and it seems backwards?



Fake
t


----------



## toeffe21

Please advise:

Burberry trench that I inherited and I don't know where this was purchased.

The label says it's 100% cotton,made in Bosnia, the check is missing the red but the quality and stitching just feels right when wearing it.....and it also has a hidden button front which is unusual to me and I can't find any comments about this style of trench coat anywhere online. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## terite

toeffe21 said:


> Please advise:
> 
> Burberry trench that I inherited and I don't know where this was purchased.
> 
> The label says it's 100% cotton,made in Bosnia, the check is missing the red but the quality and stitching just feels right when wearing it.....and it also has a hidden button front which is unusual to me and I can't find any comments about this style of trench coat anywhere online.
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Welcome to the purse forum - don't forget to contribute to our forums!

Genuine trench.
t


----------



## honey_bunny

Hello authenticators! Could you please have a look at this I bought awhile back from Ebay so I don't have info on the seller and link. Unfortunately, it was a few years ago and I can't believe myself for not noticing this until recently when I took it out  There's this small metal thing by the Burberry stamp interior that I feel uneasy about. Seller didn't mention this at all. If I take it out, it leaves a small hole in the fabric. Please and thank you!!!


Item name: Burberry Bridle House Check Large Hobo
http://s1157.photobucket.com/user/tarococonut21/library/Burberry%20Bridle%20House%20Check%20Large%20Hobo


----------



## terite

honey_bunny said:


> Hello authenticators! Could you please have a look at this I bought awhile back from Ebay so I don't have info on the seller and link. Unfortunately, it was a few years ago and I can't believe myself for not noticing this until recently when I took it out  There's this small metal thing by the Burberry stamp interior that I feel uneasy about. Seller didn't mention this at all. If I take it out, it leaves a small hole in the fabric. Please and thank you!!!
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry Bridle House Check Large Hobo
> http://s1157.photobucket.com/user/tarococonut21/library/Burberry Bridle House Check Large Hobo




Genuine item.

I do not know what that metal stud if from/for?

t


----------



## tomcg

Hello!!

This is one of only a handful of posts I've made over on the Burberry forum (I hope to become a regular visitor soon enough!).

I have a quick question I help someone here can help me with. Recently I was rummaging around one of my local consignment stores, and in the sales area I came across this jumper.

To my surprise it was Burberry Prorsum and they where only asking £9. I thought it worth the risk, but I would greatly appreciate it if someone can authenticate it for me.

Thanks again!

Item name: Burberry Prorsum Jumper
Item number: N/A
Seller: Local Consignment Store


----------



## supershopgirl44

Hello, I would be really grateful if someone could help me out with the following trench please:

Item Name: Burberry fashionable trench coat, stone, mid length, size 12
Item Number: 271592967770
Seller ID: poulangy52
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...uBjpu5N4piPyBEQwK7YpI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I purchased this item totally out of character whilst the seller hadn't replied to my question about where she bought it from. I usually try to have tonnes of communication with a seller but it was ending and I've been looking for this style forever... But she still hasn't confirmed it's origins and now I'm kicking myself. Thanks so much, I can post further pics when I receive it if required.


----------



## honey_bunny

terite said:


> Genuine item.
> 
> I do not know what that metal stud if from/for?
> 
> t



Thank you so much for reassuring me! As long as it's real! Cheers!


----------



## Addy

supershopgirl44 said:


> Hello, I would be really grateful if someone could help me out with the following trench please:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry fashionable trench coat, stone, mid length, size 12
> Item Number: 271592967770
> Seller ID: poulangy52
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...uBjpu5N4piPyBEQwK7YpI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I purchased this item totally out of character whilst the seller hadn't replied to my question about where she bought it from. I usually try to have tonnes of communication with a seller but it was ending and I've been looking for this style forever... But she still hasn't confirmed it's origins and now I'm kicking myself. Thanks so much, I can post further pics when I receive it if required.



Nothing screaming fake BUT please post pics of the size and materials tags when it arrives


----------



## Addy

tomcg said:


> Hello!!
> 
> This is one of only a handful of posts I've made over on the Burberry forum (I hope to become a regular visitor soon enough!).
> 
> I have a quick question I help someone here can help me with. Recently I was rummaging around one of my local consignment stores, and in the sales area I came across this jumper.
> 
> To my surprise it was Burberry Prorsum and they where only asking £9. I thought it worth the risk, but I would greatly appreciate it if someone can authenticate it for me.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Prorsum Jumper
> Item number: N/A
> Seller: Local Consignment Store



Tons of your posts are asking for free authentications - you really need to contribute to our forums if you want help here

Need straight-on closer pic of the Burberry tag


----------



## Addy

honey_bunny said:


> Hello authenticators! Could you please have a look at this I bought awhile back from Ebay so I don't have info on the seller and link. Unfortunately, it was a few years ago and I can't believe myself for not noticing this until recently when I took it out  There's this small metal thing by the Burberry stamp interior that I feel uneasy about. Seller didn't mention this at all. If I take it out, it leaves a small hole in the fabric. Please and thank you!!!
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry Bridle House Check Large Hobo
> http://s1157.photobucket.com/user/tarococonut21/library/Burberry%20Bridle%20House%20Check%20Large%20Hobo



Stud means it is a sale item and not returnable


----------



## honey_bunny

Addy said:


> Stud means it is a sale item and not returnable



Thanks for solving my mystery, Addy!!!


----------



## sps21

Item Name: Burberry Manor Satchel
Item Number: Craigslist
Seller ID: Local Seller
Link: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/clo/4657629857.html

Thank you in advance


----------



## supershopgirl44

Addy said:


> Nothing screaming fake BUT please post pics of the size and materials tags when it arrives


thanks so much I will do. I'm hoping that as she's a new seller she doesn't really know how sales 'work' but at the same time its very odd to just ignore my emails... I will re post pictures when (if?) it arrives!!


----------



## Michaela1

Hi,

I would be glad, if someone could authenticate this bag! Thank you very much for your help!
Of course I will contribute to your forums.

Seller: secondherzog
Auction number: 361025143963
Auction: http://www.ebay.at/itm/361025143963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

If you need more pictures, no problem.

Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

sps21 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Manor Satchel
> Item Number: Craigslist
> Seller ID: Local Seller
> Link: http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/clo/4657629857.html
> 
> Thank you in advance




Many of your posts are asking for free authentications - you really need to contribute to our forums if you want help here

Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Michaela1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would be glad, if someone could authenticate this bag! Thank you very much for your help!
> Of course I will contribute to your forums.
> 
> Seller: secondherzog
> Auction number: 361025143963
> Auction: http://www.ebay.at/itm/361025143963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> If you need more pictures, no problem.
> 
> Thank you very much!



Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
Genuine
t


----------



## Michaela1

terite said:


> Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
> Genuine
> t


Thank you very much for your fast reply! 

Of course I will contribute to this great forum.

In Austria we don't have such a big and friendly forum about bags and more.

Thank you very much again!


----------



## sps21

terite said:


> Many of your posts are asking for free authentications - you really need to contribute to our forums if you want help here
> 
> Genuine
> t


Thank you. I will contribute more often.


----------



## desecrated

Hi! I'm a new guy here. Just found this blog out. I was hoping you could help me authenticate a piece I have just purchased. I own several burberry coats, but this one is different because it's the first time I bought online, and that it's supposedly from Burberry Japan line which I have never bought from before. My reservations about the piece stems from manufacturing imperfections that I've found on the item. Attached are the links to the Ebay webpage I bought from and to additional photos which I have taken since its arrival yesterday. Thank you!

Item Name: Burberry London Men's classical trench coat detachable shearling collar.
Item Number: 351160984997
Seller ID: liuqimin1983
Link 1 (Ebay): http://www.ebay.com/itm/351160984997
Link 2 (Additional): http://s36.photobucket.com/user/Benjamin_Oh/library/burberry coat


----------



## bagness

Hello! I haven't been on TPF for a while. I usually hung around in the Chanel section when I did. Recently I have taken a liking to Burberry scarves and was wondering if anyone could help with authenticating 

Item name: AUTHENTIC BURBERRY BLACK /MOCCA CHECKED 100 CASMERE SCARF, MADE IN LONDON
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI..._Women_Accessories&hash=item4626cf28df&_uhb=1
Seller ID: kntreasure 
Item ID: 30129882134


thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

bagness said:


> Hello! I haven't been on TPF for a while. I usually hung around in the Chanel section when I did. Recently I have taken a liking to Burberry scarves and was wondering if anyone could help with authenticating
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC BURBERRY BLACK /MOCCA CHECKED 100 CASMERE SCARF, MADE IN LONDON
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI..._Women_Accessories&hash=item4626cf28df&_uhb=1
> Seller ID: kntreasure
> Item ID: 30129882134
> 
> 
> thank you in advance!



Genuine - look for a nice wool twist on the fringe - you can tell if it has been washed (improperly) by checking out the fringe


----------



## terite

desecrated said:


> Hi! I'm a new guy here. Just found this blog out. I was hoping you could help me authenticate a piece I have just purchased. I own several burberry coats, but this one is different because it's the first time I bought online, and that it's supposedly from Burberry Japan line which I have never bought from before. My reservations about the piece stems from manufacturing imperfections that I've found on the item. Attached are the links to the Ebay webpage I bought from and to additional photos which I have taken since its arrival yesterday. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Men's classical trench coat detachable shearling collar.
> Item Number: 351160984997
> Seller ID: liuqimin1983
> Link 1 (Ebay): http://www.ebay.com/itm/351160984997
> Link 2 (Additional): http://s36.photobucket.com/user/Benjamin_Oh/library/burberry coat




Well, the Burberry Japan line is a bit controversial. They use the Burberry London label (a bit of an older style one). They are Burberry London Japan Line. Burberry has lots of different lines.

Genuine
t


----------



## crisbac

Hello Dear Authenticators!
Could you please tell me if there is a possibility this bag can be authentic? 
Thank you so much in advance! 

Item Name: Not provided
Item Number: Publicación #518394561
Seller ID: MARTAELENATRYBIASZ
Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar...M?attribute=83000-92013&attribute=73001-82029


----------



## christina_erika

Hello,

My teenage daughter purchased a Burberry scarf off of Tradesy, however I am questioning its authenticity, although I am no expert. I've been scouring the internet, but I really don't know what I should be looking for. I would be very grateful if someone could please tell me if she just purchased a fake. Thank you in advance.

Item Name: New with tags Burberry Nova Check Cashmere Scarf
Item Number: Tradesy
Seller: Stefani
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...s-burberry-nova-check-cashmere-scarf-1226109/


----------



## terite

Crisback

See post #1 for the photos that we need.
T


----------



## terite

christina_erika said:


> Hello,
> 
> My teenage daughter purchased a Burberry scarf off of Tradesy, however I am questioning its authenticity, although I am no expert. I've been scouring the internet, but I really don't know what I should be looking for. I would be very grateful if someone could please tell me if she just purchased a fake. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: New with tags Burberry Nova Check Cashmere Scarf
> Item Number: Tradesy
> Seller: Stefani
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...s-burberry-nova-check-cashmere-scarf-1226109/



I cannot view the photos without signing up. Maybe you could copy and paste the photos here
t


----------



## christina_erika

Hello Terite,

Thank you for your reply. Here are the photos of the scarf. Hopefully, I have attached them properly, as I was unable to copy and paste as suggested. Thank you again.


----------



## supershopgirl44

supershopgirl44 said:


> Hello, I would be really grateful if someone could help me out with the following trench please:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry fashionable trench coat, stone, mid length, size 12
> Item Number: 271592967770
> Seller ID: poulangy52
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...uBjpu5N4piPyBEQwK7YpI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I purchased this item totally out of character whilst the seller hadn't replied to my question about where she bought it from. I usually try to have tonnes of communication with a seller but it was ending and I've been looking for this style forever... But she still hasn't confirmed it's origins and now I'm kicking myself. Thanks so much, I can post further pics when I receive it if required.



Hello, here are the additional pictures of the tags as requested. I'm feeling a little better about this now as the seller said sorry for not getting in touch but she was abroad. The coat also arrived in a burberry garment bag and it has a genuine feel to me. Really grateful as always for your help!


----------



## supershopgirl44

supershopgirl44 said:


> Hello, here are the additional pictures of the tags as requested. I'm feeling a little better about this now as the seller said sorry for not getting in touch but she was abroad. The coat also arrived in a burberry garment bag and it has a genuine feel to me. Really grateful as always for your help!


Sorry it's only letting me upload one image per post - back of material tag:


----------



## supershopgirl44

supershopgirl44 said:


> Sorry it's only letting me upload one image per post - back of material tag:


Tag in the pocket:


----------



## supershopgirl44

supershopgirl44 said:


> Tag in the pocket:


Back of pocket tag


----------



## supershopgirl44

supershopgirl44 said:


> Back of pocket tag


Final one (sorry). Garment bag:


----------



## terite

christina_erika said:


> Hello Terite,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Here are the photos of the scarf. Hopefully, I have attached them properly, as I was unable to copy and paste as suggested. Thank you again.




Very blurry photos, but I can see enough to say that it is definitely a fake.

T


----------



## terite

supershopgirl44 said:


> Final one (sorry). Garment bag:



Genuine trench
t


----------



## christina_erika

I had a feeling that was the case, the purchase price was too good to be true. Thank you for confirming. Now to get a refund on it.


----------



## terite

christina_erika said:


> I had a feeling that was the case, the purchase price was too good to be true. Thank you for confirming. Now to get a refund on it.



You can't always tell by the price - 

Yes, get a refund
t


----------



## supershopgirl44

terite said:


> Genuine trench
> t


thank you! really appreciate your confirmation and help  x


----------



## bagness

Item name: BURBERRY SCARF CAMEL CASHMERE
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-SC...es_Wraps&hash=item234093aa58&autorefresh=true
Seller ID: ly.ann2013 
Item ID: 151407274584

Thank you so much!


----------



## bagness

Here's another one...
Item name: BRAND NEW AUTHENTIC Burberry Cashmere Scarf Giant GREY CHARCOAL Check - Unisex
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...49426?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item25951ac4b2
Seller ID: mysunglass2014 
Item ID: 161415349426

Thanks again!


----------



## lovely_janelle

Dear all, could you help me to authenticate this Burberry scarf. Thank you! 

Item: Burberry 100% cashmere scarf. 

A friend just bought it online and not sure it is authentic or not. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## lovely_janelle

More pics. 

My friend bought it online. 

Item: 100% cashmere scarf. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Wit

Would really love your expertise on this forum for authenticating this Burberry bag. 
It is greatly valued and appreciated! 

Item number: 141403329726
Name of purse: Burberry Manor 
Seller ID: wit447
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141403329726?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141403329726?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thank you for your time in advance!


----------



## terite

supershopgirl44 said:


> thank you! really appreciate your confirmation and help  x



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

bagness said:


> Item name: BURBERRY SCARF CAMEL CASHMERE
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-SC...es_Wraps&hash=item234093aa58&autorefresh=true
> Seller ID: ly.ann2013
> Item ID: 151407274584
> 
> Thank you so much!



Fake
t


----------



## terite

bagness said:


> Here's another one...
> Item name: BRAND NEW AUTHENTIC Burberry Cashmere Scarf Giant GREY CHARCOAL Check - Unisex
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...49426?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item25951ac4b2
> Seller ID: mysunglass2014
> Item ID: 161415349426
> 
> Thanks again!



Need to see clear photos of the labels and tags
t


----------



## terite

lovely_janelle said:


> More pics.
> 
> My friend bought it online.
> 
> Item: 100% cashmere scarf.
> 
> Thank you!!



Fake
t


----------



## terite

Wit said:


> Would really love your expertise on this forum for authenticating this Burberry bag.
> It is greatly valued and appreciated!
> 
> Item number: 141403329726
> Name of purse: Burberry Manor
> Seller ID: wit447
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141403329726?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141403329726?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thank you for your time in advance!


I like to see the Made in tag and that other sewn-down leather tag on the inside.

Don't forget to contribute to our forums!
T


----------



## lovely_janelle

Thank you so much!


----------



## Wit

terite said:


> I like to see the Made in tag and that other sewn-down leather tag on the inside.
> 
> Don't forget to contribute to our forums!
> T



Will do Terite!
These are the only two tags I see that are seen in the inside other than the leather serial # tag that is inside the pocket. Hope these work.


----------



## Wit

Wit said:


> Will do Terite!
> These are the only two tags I see that are seen in the inside other than the leather serial # tag that is inside the pocket. Hope these work.



Here is the additional one, had difficulty modifying the size to fit.


----------



## aamas

can you please help to authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141364386214?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thanks!


----------



## Helenstev

Hi
Will anyone authenticate this Burberry London Grainy Leather Medium Cale Hobo for me ? Or where should I go.Photo,s are too big to load.
Thanks


----------



## wildfury

Hello, could someone please let me know if this blazer is authentic?

Item Name (if you know it):  unknown
Link (if available): N/A
Photos: 
​ 

​ ​ 






​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ 







Thank you very much for your help!​


----------



## bagness

terite said:


> Fake
> t



Thanks for your help!


----------



## terite

bagness said:


> Thanks for your help!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

wildfury said:


> Hello, could someone please let me know if this blazer is authentic?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  unknown
> Link (if available): N/A
> Photos:
> ​ ​ ​Thank you very much for your help



Fake blazer
t


----------



## terite

Wit said:


> Here is the additional one, had difficulty modifying the size to fit.



What is on the other side of the serial number tag?
t


----------



## terite

lovely_janelle said:


> Thank you so much!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

aamas said:


> can you please help to authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141364386214?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thanks!



Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
Genuine
t


----------



## wildfury

terite said:


> Fake blazer
> t



Thank you for your help!


----------



## Wit

terite said:


> What is on the other side of the serial number tag?
> t



It's blank. There isn't anything on the back. A friend purchased this same bag (in black) a few years back while I was with her,....at the Burberry outlet (Woodbury Commons, NY) and I don't see anything on the back of her serial tag either. 

This is the larger bag and I was made aware that the smaller bags have different positions of the labeling (due to being mini's, less pockets, minus pockets) and possibly different runs from different yrs?

Thanks T


----------



## terite

Wit said:


> It's blank. There isn't anything on the back. A friend purchased this same bag (in black) a few years back while I was with her,....at the Burberry outlet (Woodbury Commons, NY) and I don't see anything on the back of her serial tag either.
> 
> This is the larger bag and I was made aware that the smaller bags have different positions of the labeling (due to being mini's, less pockets, minus pockets) and possibly different runs from different yrs?
> 
> Thanks T




Everything looks right.
t


----------



## aamas

thankyou so much
i will try to contribute


----------



## Wit

terite said:


> Everything looks right.
> t



Thank you for taking the time to authenticate the Burberry Manor bag! Your expertise here is very much appreciated!


----------



## bbscarf

Hi all,

I just got this scarf and was wondering if it was real or not. The thing that's throwing me off is that the Made in England and 100% Lambswool writing isn't centred on the tag. Thanks in advance!

styleforum.net/image/id/7732461/width/900/height/900/flags/LL

styleforum.net/image/id/7732465/width/900/height/900/flags/LL

styleforum.net/image/id/7732467/width/900/height/900/flags/LL


----------



## terite

bbscarf said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got this scarf and was wondering if it was real or not. The thing that's throwing me off is that the Made in England and 100% Lambswool writing isn't centred on the tag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> styleforum.net/image/id/7732461/width/900/height/900/flags/LL
> 
> styleforum.net/image/id/7732465/width/900/height/900/flags/LL
> 
> styleforum.net/image/id/7732467/width/900/height/900/flags/LL



Can you send a photo of the part of the tag that is folded back/near the stitching, a photo of the label straight on, with it lying as flat as it can be.

I don't see the part that is not centered. 
t


----------



## terite

aamas said:


> thankyou so much
> i will try to contribute



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Wit said:


> Thank you for taking the time to authenticate the Burberry Manor bag! Your expertise here is very much appreciated!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## luvd2b

Hi, I got this Burberry Coat as a gift 5-6 years ago.
I'm not sure if it is authentic. Could you please help me authenticate it.

 Thank You


----------



## luvd2b

Hi, I got this Burberry Coat as a gift 5-6 years ago. 
I'm not sure if it  is authentic. Could you please help me authenticate it. 

Thank You


----------



## thirdofthree

Hoping to authentic this Burberry trench coat.  (Tried a search and didn't find it.)

I have the same coat -- authenticated here some time ago -- with cotton / poly shell, but always keep my eye out for a 100% cotton shell.

Item Name:  Burberry Trench Coat Men's 40regular olive green full length
Item Number:  151405299445
Seller ID:  jbrierre
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151405299445

Compared to my current coat, the tags & tag locations look the same, features & stitching look the same.

However, the novacheck lining throws me.  The lining's weave looks different, the tan / white areas have a blue tint, and in between sections of bold stripes there's a thin blue vertical stripe rather than red.

But for all I know (a decidedly non-expert in all things Burberry) this represents a known historical variation.

Thanks in advance for any help!

Regards,

Brian


----------



## ClassicBagGlam

thirdofthree said:


> Hoping to authentic this Burberry trench coat.  (Tried a search and didn't find it.)
> 
> I have the same coat -- authenticated here some time ago -- with cotton / poly shell, but always keep my eye out for a 100% cotton shell.
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Trench Coat Men's 40regular olive green full length
> Item Number:  151405299445
> Seller ID:  jbrierre
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151405299445
> 
> Compared to my current coat, the tags & tag locations look the same, features & stitching look the same.
> 
> However, the novacheck lining throws me.  The lining's weave looks different, the tan / white areas have a blue tint, and in between sections of bold stripes there's a thin blue vertical stripe rather than red.
> 
> But for all I know (a decidedly non-expert in all things Burberry) this represents a known historical variation.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Brian


Brian, 

I would attribute the iffy aspects to it's age and the manufacturing process of that time period. I believe it to be real but and would expect to pay $75-$150 depending on the condition for these.


----------



## ClassicBagGlam

terite said:


> Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
> Genuine
> t


Well I assume it's to late considering the listing has closed but those are authentic. For shoes they're are really well made or not.


----------



## aamas

ClassicBagGlam said:


> Well I assume it's to late considering the listing has closed but those are authentic. For shoes they're are really well made or not.


yes i decided to buy the shoes thats why the listing closed
thank you!


----------



## IFO

Hello,

Name: Burberry jacket, black

Please tell me if this one is authentic. Some things are very on but some things very, very off.. For example, what on earth is that Gezom ?

Please tell if you need more pics.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

luvd2b said:


> Hi, I got this Burberry Coat as a gift 5-6 years ago.
> I'm not sure if it  is authentic. Could you please help me authenticate it.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Interesting that you kept the tags on it for 5-6 years.
> 
> The coat is a fake - the hanger looks genuine - looks like someone MIGHT have tied genuine tags on a fake coat.
> t


----------



## terite

thirdofthree said:


> Hoping to authentic this Burberry trench coat.  (Tried a search and didn't find it.)
> 
> I have the same coat -- authenticated here some time ago -- with cotton / poly shell, but always keep my eye out for a 100% cotton shell.
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Trench Coat Men's 40regular olive green full length
> Item Number:  151405299445
> Seller ID:  jbrierre
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151405299445
> 
> Compared to my current coat, the tags & tag locations look the same, features & stitching look the same.
> 
> However, the novacheck lining throws me.  The lining's weave looks different, the tan / white areas have a blue tint, and in between sections of bold stripes there's a thin blue vertical stripe rather than red.
> 
> But for all I know (a decidedly non-expert in all things Burberry) this represents a known historical variation.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Brian




Genuine
There are many, many versions of trench coats.
t


----------



## terite

IFO said:


> Hello,
> 
> Name: Burberry jacket, black
> 
> Please tell me if this one is authentic. Some things are very on but some things very, very off.. For example, what on earth is that Gezom ?
> 
> Please tell if you need more pics.
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Let's see a clear photo of that tag at the back of the neck, a button and a photo of the coat lying open.
t


----------



## IFO

terite said:


> Let's see a clear photo of that tag at the back of the neck, a button and a photo of the coat lying open.
> t



There's no buttons in this jacket. Here's photos. For some reason I can't get my phone to focus right...


----------



## terite

IFO said:


> There's no buttons in this jacket. Here's photos. For some reason I can't get my phone to focus right...



There is a button on the inside pocket
t


----------



## luvd2b

terite said:


> Interesting that you kept the tags on it for 5-6 years.
> 
> The coat is a fake - the hanger looks genuine - looks like someone MIGHT have tied genuine tags on a fake coat.
> t



Thank you for answering. I got it as a birthday gift, never wore it and it sat in the closet all this time. I thought I'd sell it but wanted to make sure it was authentic before I do. Can I ask what on the coat shows that it's fake? Thank you again


----------



## IFO

terite said:


> There is a button on the inside pocket
> t



Ooopsie!! It was too close to my eyes so didn't see that button! Here:

Thank you!


----------



## terite

luvd2b said:


> Thank you for answering. I got it as a birthday gift, never wore it and it sat in the closet all this time. I thought I'd sell it but wanted to make sure it was authentic before I do. Can I ask what on the coat shows that it's fake? Thank you again



Well, there is a long list of things in this case that shows that it is fake.

What jumps out at me are the fake labels, fake tags that are on the coat - I don't need to look much further - but look at how the quilting doesn't even line up on the pockets.
t


----------



## luvd2b

terite said:


> Well, there is a long list of things in this case that shows that it is fake.
> 
> What jumps out at me are the fake labels, fake tags that are on the coat - I don't need to look much further - but look at how the quilting doesn't even line up on the pockets.
> t



Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## bagness

item name: genuine Burberry cashmere scarf, classic check, 100% cashmere, new
item link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/genuine-...sPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123&autorefresh=true
seller ID: (kabe)
item number: 261592458471

thank you


----------



## ginaki

Hello,

can you please tell me what you think about this bag I won? Thank you!

Item name: Authentic Burberry Prorsum Large Iconic Manor Satchel Bag Retail for $1950
Item number: 191319699968
Seller: mickey94

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...%2BmSLxc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_44wt_1153


----------



## bagness

item name: burberry scarf At A Steal!
item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-sc...78457?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item3ce80e2379
seller ID: skein35 
item number: 261591278457


item name: Burberry scarf cashmere Giant Classic Checker
item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-sc...28068?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item20ec3c4c04
seller ID: my_thai4507 
item ID: 141402328068


Thank you


----------



## terite

bagness said:


> item name: genuine Burberry cashmere scarf, classic check, 100% cashmere, new
> item link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/genuine-...sPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123&autorefresh=true
> seller ID: (kabe)
> item number: 261592458471
> 
> thank you



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

ginaki said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you please tell me what you think about this bag I won? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Burberry Prorsum Large Iconic Manor Satchel Bag Retail for $1950
> Item number: 191319699968
> Seller: mickey94
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...%2BmSLxc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_44wt_1153




Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

bagness said:


> item name: burberry scarf At A Steal!
> item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-sc...78457?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item3ce80e2379
> seller ID: skein35
> item number: 261591278457
> 
> 
> item name: Burberry scarf cashmere Giant Classic Checker
> item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-sc...28068?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item20ec3c4c04
> seller ID: my_thai4507
> item ID: 141402328068
> 
> 
> Thank you



Need to see all the tags in clear photos.
t
PS: Don't forget to contribute to the forum!


----------



## Xaem

Hello terite,

Item name : BURBERRY LONDON polo
http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_5710.jpg
http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_57_110.jpg
http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_5711.jpg
http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_57_111.jpg
http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_5712.jpg
http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_5714.jpg
http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_57_112.jpg

Thank you


----------



## bagness

terite said:


> Need to see all the tags in clear photos.
> t
> PS: Don't forget to contribute to the forum!



Thank you so much for your help Terite!!! 

Could you please help me authenticate these as well?

Item Name: Burberry Giant Check 100% Cashmere Scarf Unisex AUTHENTIC! Classic camel check!
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Gi...?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&var=&hash=item486e8bb05c
Seller ID: madonecfsr
Item ID: 311092293724


Item Name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Scarf
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...40707?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item3ce7fe4dc3
Seller ID: megancarr2013
Item ID: 261590240707

Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Scarf Camel 100% Cashmere Authentic Made in Scotland NEW
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-No...25468?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item4627bec91c
Seller ID: sakigem
Item ID: 301314525468


----------



## ginaki

terite said:


> Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
> Genuine
> t



Thank you, I will!


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Item Name: Burberry Tan Black Red Nova Check Plaid Linen Blend Scarf
Item Number: 361051722208
Seller ID: rodeo-drive-deals
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/361051722208?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

Thanks!!

Thanks!


----------



## terite

Xaem said:


> Hello terite,
> 
> Item name : BURBERRY LONDON polo
> http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_5710.jpg
> http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_57_110.jpg
> http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_5711.jpg
> http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_57_111.jpg
> http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_5712.jpg
> http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_5714.jpg
> http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_57_112.jpg
> 
> Thank you




Fake.
Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
t


----------



## terite

bagness said:


> Thank you so much for your help Terite!!!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate these as well?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Giant Check 100% Cashmere Scarf Unisex AUTHENTIC! Classic camel check!
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Gi...?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&var=&hash=item486e8bb05c
> Seller ID: madonecfsr
> Item ID: 311092293724
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Scarf
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...40707?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item3ce7fe4dc3
> Seller ID: megancarr2013
> Item ID: 261590240707
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Scarf Camel 100% Cashmere Authentic Made in Scotland NEW
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-No...25468?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item4627bec91c
> Seller ID: sakigem
> Item ID: 301314525468



All good.
t


----------



## terite

ginaki said:


> Thank you, I will!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Tan Black Red Nova Check Plaid Linen Blend Scarf
> Item Number: 361051722208
> Seller ID: rodeo-drive-deals
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/361051722208?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Thanks!



Need closer photos of the tags, the scarf lying open
t


----------



## yeeyi1234

Please help me authenticate this:

Item Name: Burberry Giant Check Scarf 100% Cashmere
Item Number: 151389277742
Seller ID: forqueen
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...en_Accessories&var&hash=item233f810e2e&_uhb=1

Thank you!


----------



## ferlyn87

Hi experts ~

Please help me to authentice this tote?? Bought it from Nordstorm and shocked to see when there's no serial number at the back of the 'MADE IN ITALY'.
ITEM: BURBERRY HAYMARKET SMALL TOTE in Military Red


----------



## terite

yeeyi1234 said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Giant Check Scarf 100% Cashmere
> Item Number: 151389277742
> Seller ID: forqueen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...en_Accessories&var&hash=item233f810e2e&_uhb=1
> 
> Thank you!



Need a clear/close look at the labels. Looks fishy to me. Fabric doesn't look like cashmere to me, what do you think?
t


----------



## terite

ferlyn87 said:


> Hi experts ~
> 
> Please help me to authentice this tote?? Bought it from Nordstorm and shocked to see when there's no serial number at the back of the 'MADE IN ITALY'.
> ITEM: BURBERRY HAYMARKET SMALL TOTE in Military Red



Tags in the pocket - send photos
t


----------



## yeeyi1234

terite said:


> Need a clear/close look at the labels. Looks fishy to me. Fabric doesn't look like cashmere to me, what do you think?
> t



Have been doing some research on Burberry scarves with my sister lately...the "Burberry" tag doesn't look like the ones we have come across. Does Burberry make its tag that way as well?

Now that you have pointed it out, the fabric does look like its made out of something other than cashmere...hmm


----------



## ferlyn87

yeeyi1234 said:


> Have been doing some research on Burberry scarves with my sister lately...the "Burberry" tag doesn't look like the ones we have come across. Does Burberry make its tag that way as well?
> 
> Now that you have pointed it out, the fabric does look like its made out of something other than cashmere...hmm


is this the tags u mean&#65311;


----------



## Kioaoa199

Please help me authenicate this scarf.
There is no paper/plastic tag attached. Thank you!

fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/q82/p417x417/10428593_803462903008844_3429675103407350773_n.jpg?oh=81f3650109fb4424fbf577a23e10ccc3&oe=54838607&__gda__=1418213290_9be01950b0d09dc10375b3af6bfe7df5

fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10410674_803463299675471_661747542840480131_n.jpg?oh=bf9cc4d8adc4c437eb745457ebc93fe1&oe=54926584&__gda__=1418566356_357b4c1d604ef20bf0da425ed07a2696

fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10695252_10153315647179068_1721594091_n.jpg?oh=49bac7adc3f746e4c4631d3ed211ae2a&oe=541A625A&__gda__=1411013963_1db81751e9671f90ccdf35b9af74de18

fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10705127_10153315647664068_1055916729_n.jpg?oh=f6ee0c3ceeb200728c0a84f89168d4fa&oe=541A3B49&__gda__=1411015896_b84d7137e672c2756be60ae75328ee4f


----------



## Kioaoa199

Please help me authenicate this scarf.
There is no paper/plastic tag attached. Thank you!


----------



## IFO

IFO said:


> Ooopsie!! It was too close to my eyes so didn't see that button! Here:
> 
> Thank you!




Hi!! I was wondering about the conclusion of my jacket...? Thank you for your patience.


----------



## terite

ferlyn87 said:


> is this the tags u mean&#65311;


Yes, those are the tags - but I need better photos of them.
t


----------



## terite

Kioaoa199 said:


> Please help me authenicate this scarf.
> There is no paper/plastic tag attached. Thank you!
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/q82/p417x417/10428593_803462903008844_3429675103407350773_n.jpg?oh=81f3650109fb4424fbf577a23e10ccc3&oe=54838607&__gda__=1418213290_9be01950b0d09dc10375b3af6bfe7df5
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10410674_803463299675471_661747542840480131_n.jpg?oh=bf9cc4d8adc4c437eb745457ebc93fe1&oe=54926584&__gda__=1418566356_357b4c1d604ef20bf0da425ed07a2696
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10695252_10153315647179068_1721594091_n.jpg?oh=49bac7adc3f746e4c4631d3ed211ae2a&oe=541A625A&__gda__=1411013963_1db81751e9671f90ccdf35b9af74de18
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10705127_10153315647664068_1055916729_n.jpg?oh=f6ee0c3ceeb200728c0a84f89168d4fa&oe=541A3B49&__gda__=1411015896_b84d7137e672c2756be60ae75328ee4f



These links don't work for me.
t


----------



## terite

Kioaoa199 said:


> Please help me authenicate this scarf.
> There is no paper/plastic tag attached. Thank you!


Fake
t


----------



## terite

IFO said:


> Hi!! I was wondering about the conclusion of my jacket...? Thank you for your patience.



I think it is an old(er) Burberry London jacket - ie 15 years?

t


----------



## bagness

terite said:


> All good.
> t



Thankyou so much for your inputs Terite!


----------



## jbellexo

Hi, I was hoping someone could please help me authenticate this Burberry Cashmere scarf.  I've been trying to look at a lot of these scarves to compare it to but I can't find any with the exact same care instructions tag. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ferlyn87

terite said:


> Yes, those are the tags - but I need better photos of them.
> t


wow, i just realize there's a serial number .... so is it an authentic burberry ?
 ITTIVGRO58CAL
3799356 / 64R


----------



## terite

bagness said:


> Thankyou so much for your inputs Terite!



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

ferlyn87 said:


> wow, i just realize there's a serial number .... so is it an authentic burberry ?
> ITTIVGRO58CAL
> 3799356 / 64R



Yes, authentic
t


----------



## terite

jbellexo said:


> Hi, I was hoping someone could please help me authenticate this Burberry Cashmere scarf.  I've been trying to look at a lot of these scarves to compare it to but I can't find any with the exact same care instructions tag. Thanks in advance for your help!



Photos on the rest of the tag, and closer photo of main tag, thanks
T


----------



## ferlyn87

terite said:


> Yes, authentic
> t


Thank u !!!!!!


----------



## terite

ferlyn87 said:


> Thank u !!!!!!



You are welcome - don't forget to contribute to our forums.
t


----------



## jensbags

Hi help on authenticating this scarf that I purchased locally.

Item name: BURBERRY NOVA CHECK SCARF
Item #: n/a
Seller id: n/a

Scarf measures 72" long and 27.5" across..Has faint horsman stitching on every other beoge block and also BURBERRY LONDON on the either end of the scarf....very hard to notice almost like a hologram you have to hold at a certain agle to see it.  Has no tags.  I guess Im hoping that this can be authenticated based on the pattern, lines and stitching etc..


----------



## terite

jensbags said:


> Hi help on authenticating this scarf that I purchased locally.
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY NOVA CHECK SCARF
> Item #: n/a
> Seller id: n/a
> 
> Scarf measures 72" long and 27.5" across..Has faint horsman stitching on every other beoge block and also BURBERRY LONDON on the either end of the scarf....very hard to notice almost like a hologram you have to hold at a certain agle to see it.  Has no tags.  I guess Im hoping that this can be authenticated based on the pattern, lines and stitching etc..


Fake
PS: Don't for get to contribute to our forums
t


----------



## christina_erika

terite said:


> You can't always tell by the price -
> 
> Yes, get a refund
> t


Hi Terite,

I just wanted to follow up on the scarf my daughter purchased. It arrived and was sent back to Tradesy to be authenticated by them. Today I received an email stating they had it authenticated by their Brands Team and their Burberry contact and both agree that it is 100% authentic. I am having a hard time believing that it is not a fake. I took a photo of the hangtag prior to sending it back and Equestrian was spelled "Equestnan", I thought that was for sure 100% proof that it was fake. Can you please take a look at the tag and tell me what you think? http://tinypic.com/m/idbtpe/1


----------



## terite

christina_erika said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> I just wanted to follow up on the scarf my daughter purchased. It arrived and was sent back to Tradesy to be authenticated by them. Today I received an email stating they had it authenticated by their Brands Team and their Burberry contact and both agree that it is 100% authentic. I am having a hard time believing that it is not a fake. I took a photo of the hangtag prior to sending it back and Equestrian was spelled "Equestnan", I thought that was for sure 100% proof that it was fake. Can you please take a look at the tag and tell me what you think? http://tinypic.com/m/idbtpe/1



Yeah, a typo in the label is not good news.

Why don't you just return it and say - not as described, wrong color, wrong size.

I would like to challenge their Burberry contact's opinion - you don't have to be a pro to see the problems with that scarf.
t


----------



## christina_erika

terite said:


> Yeah, a typo in the label is not good news.
> 
> Why don't you just return it and say - not as described, wrong color, wrong size.
> 
> I would like to challenge their Burberry contact's opinion - you don't have to be a pro to see the problems with that scarf.
> t


It was returned, but by them saying it is authentic, only a site credit was issued per their return policy (had they decided it was a fake, a refund to the original form of payment would have been issued). Tradesy maintains a closet on the site of all of the castoffs that were customer returns, they resell on the site and are now selling the scarf we returned for $160. So much for their "100% Authentic Guarantee". At least we weren't stuck with the fake, but I think the original seller should be held accountable. Not to mention, someone else is now going to be stuck with a fake scarf.


----------



## terite

christina_erika said:


> It was returned, but by them saying it is authentic, only a site credit was issued per their return policy (had they decided it was a fake, a refund to the original form of payment would have been issued). Tradesy maintains a closet on the site of all of the castoffs that were customer returns, they resell on the site and are now selling the scarf we returned for $160. So much for their "100% Authentic Guarantee". At least we weren't stuck with the fake, but I think the original seller should be held accountable. Not to mention, someone else is now going to be stuck with a fake scarf.


Bad business all around. Too bad.


----------



## nnct83

Hi

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me i recieved it today, bought from Reebonz.

Thank u very much for your time


----------



## nnct83

Heres more


----------



## nnct83




----------



## kjb72

i am new and was wondering if this might be a real vintage wallet that i got at a thrift store.  thanks for any help.  thank you


----------



## terite

kjb72 said:


> i am new and was wondering if this might be a real vintage wallet that i got at a thrift store.  thanks for any help.  thank you



Fake
t


----------



## terite

nnct83 said:


>


Looks good.
t


----------



## nnct83

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



u are a gem ! Really really appreciate your help. Thanks


----------



## terite

nnct83 said:


> u are a gem ! Really really appreciate your help. Thanks



You are welcome.t


----------



## andytl755

Would anybody please be available to authenticate this hat for sale:

Item Name:      Burberry Bucket Hat
Item Number:    301320285285
Seller ID:      mrteeeeee
Link:           http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Bucket-Hat-/301320285285?pt=UK_Hats&hash=item462816ac65

I have tried to include all neccessary information requested by the guidelines of this forum thread, however due to the nature of it being a reversible Hat, no tags inside are included.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## terite

andytl755 said:


> Would anybody please be available to authenticate this hat for sale:
> 
> Item Name:      Burberry Bucket Hat
> Item Number:    301320285285
> Seller ID:      mrteeeeee
> Link:           http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Bucket-Hat-/301320285285?pt=UK_Hats&hash=item462816ac65
> 
> I have tried to include all neccessary information requested by the guidelines of this forum thread, however due to the nature of it being a reversible Hat, no tags inside are included.
> 
> Thank you,
> Andy



Yes, looks good.t


----------



## umlm

Dear Burberry experts, 

Would someone possibly help me to authenticate this parka,

Item Name:Blouson Burberry Taille 38
Item Number:171467390383
Seller ID:123-jade007
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you so much


----------



## terite

umlm said:


> Dear Burberry experts,
> 
> Would someone possibly help me to authenticate this parka,
> 
> Item Name:Blouson Burberry Taille 38
> Item Number:171467390383
> Seller ID:123-jade007
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much



Genuine Burberry Sport
t


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Mega Check Silk Cashmere Scarf - 50cm by 175cm
Item Number: 171468497661
Seller ID: lsan95758
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ha...97661?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item27ec51a2fd

Thanks!


----------



## Addy

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Mega Check Silk Cashmere Scarf - 50cm by 175cm
> Item Number: 171468497661
> Seller ID: lsan95758
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ha...97661?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item27ec51a2fd
> 
> Thanks!



Looks good, ensure you contribute to our forums if you wish further free assistance


----------



## umlm

terite said:


> Genuine Burberry Sport
> t




Thank you T, you are great helper


----------



## yell0wduckie

Hello.

I recently purchased this jacket at a department store however I have heard horror stories of fake returns.


----------



## terite

umlm said:


> Thank you T, you are great helper



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

yell0wduckie said:


> Hello.
> 
> I recently purchased this jacket at a department store however I have heard horror stories of fake returns.



Welcome to the purse forum.

Genuine
t


----------



## Lotus1

Hello I would like to authenticate this.I do not see serial numbers( not sure where to look).Many thanks!

Item name: Burberry Haymarket Nova Check Zip Around

Item Number : 251648013873

Seller ID : averye01

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251648013873?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## krysta5674

Hi, 

I'm thinking about buying this second hand wallet locally, I'm hoping for help in authenticating it: 

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Wallet
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/edmonton/burberry-wallet/1020730640

Photos attached. 

Thank you! 
Krysta


----------



## terite

Lotus1 said:


> Hello I would like to authenticate this.I do not see serial numbers( not sure where to look).Many thanks!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Haymarket Nova Check Zip Around
> 
> Item Number : 251648013873
> 
> Seller ID : averye01
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251648013873?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Dont forget to contribute to our forums.
Predates serial numbers
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

krysta5674 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking about buying this second hand wallet locally, I'm hoping for help in authenticating it:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Wallet
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/edmonton/burberry-wallet/1020730640
> 
> Photos attached.
> 
> Thank you!
> Krysta



Need to see made in stamp = other side of snap


----------



## Lotus1

terite said:


> Dont forget to contribute to our forums.
> Predates serial numbers
> Genuine
> t


Thank you so very much!


----------



## justinetan

Hi Addy,

can you help me authenticate this burberry horseferry bag?

Thank you! =)


----------



## Addy

justinetan said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> can you help me authenticate this burberry horseferry bag?
> 
> Thank you! =)



Please post pics of the MADE IN and serial stamp


----------



## justinetan

Hi Addy,

see more pics, i have the MADE IN TAG but didnt see any serial no.

Also i tried to compare it with my original burberry dust bag, the letterings are different. I also attached the photo (My original dustbag is on the top photo and the other one in question was below)


----------



## peggyplaw

Item name:   Authentic burberry nova check large tote
Item #:	    121444143583
SellerID:        tourque3000
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/121444143583?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please advise on authenticity thank you so much!!


----------



## MD Wright

Authentic or 25yr old fake?

Burberrys' Rain Coat (Balmacaan/Duster?)

Sorry the pix are a bit under par. If I need more specifics let me know...
Seen a few like this (tag style indicates sometime in the 80s?), but not used to seeing them without the check inner. Also there is no additional 'care' tag or size tag inside the pocket. I believe the patch under the Burberrys tag indicates that and reads: Rotary - S 36/37/30 - C 3354 (and maybe a bit below that which is smudged out with age).

Info/Verdict?

Thanks, M.


----------



## Addy

MD Wright said:


> Authentic or 25yr old fake?
> 
> Burberrys' Rain Coat (Balmacaan/Duster?)
> 
> Sorry the pix are a bit under par. If I need more specifics let me know...
> Seen a few like this (tag style indicates sometime in the 80s?), but not used to seeing them without the check inner. Also there is no additional 'care' tag or size tag inside the pocket. I believe the patch under the Burberrys tag indicates that and reads: Rotary - S 36/37/30 - C 3354 (and maybe a bit below that which is smudged out with age).
> 
> Info/Verdict?
> 
> Thanks, M.



Any tag inside the front pockets? Do the buttons have markings?


----------



## Addy

justinetan said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> see more pics, i have the MADE IN TAG but didnt see any serial no.
> 
> Also i tried to compare it with my original burberry dust bag, the letterings are different. I also attached the photo (My original dustbag is on the top photo and the other one in question was below)



Looks wrong to me


----------



## Addy

peggyplaw said:


> Item name:   Authentic burberry nova check large tote
> Item #:	    121444143583
> SellerID:        tourque3000
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/121444143583?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please advise on authenticity thank you so much!!



Missing some required pics, please see post 1


----------



## MD Wright

Burberrys' Rain Coat (Balmacaan/Duster?)

Hi Addy,

No tag in the pockets (nor does it look like there was any removed). No markings on any of the buttons either.

I would think that the only way to tell would be if the (size) patch under the Burberrys' tag appears on any other jackets from the same era (80s). If not and the intent was to cover it up then I would think a counterfeiter would sow all 4 sides down rather than leave the bottom open to see it? Also, neither of the patches on it appear to have been removed/resown either.

Thanks, M.


----------



## tori253@amerite

Hi!  I should have known since I'm a member that you also authenticate burberry!  I've only used this for Louis Vuitton purses in the past. Anyway I just bought this on eBay. The seller guaranteed authenticity but I'd feel so much better if you all could check it out for me so I can take appropriate action once I receive the item. Thank you!!!

eBay seller ID: jdr20854

eBay item number: 291246060534

eBay link: 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291246060534

eBay title: The real deal - Burberry Buckingham Honey Trenchcoat $1,595


----------



## fashionfrau

Hi,

Would you please authenticate this burberry bag. I checked to see if it had previously been authenticated and did not find either the item number, seller or title in the search field, so I apologise if it has been previously authenticated.

Item Name: Auth Burberry Vintage House Check Sheldon Tote Handbag Cross Body
Item Number: 321491259133
Seller ID: *baby.b.closet*
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321491259133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I have a few Burberry items but typically bought in store so would like to be sure this is authentic before buying. 

Thank you in advance for any response.


----------



## reactorberg

Dear Authenticators,
It's my first post here at Burberry. I am always hanging around at LV
I find Burberry wallets more appealing but I don't have any clue.
So here, I would like to ask for your assistance to authenticate this wallet

Name:Burberry Pink Nova Check Small Italian Wallet
Seller:raffstuff69
Item No.111459598689
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/11145959868...m=R40%7CR40&_sacat=0&_nkw=111459598689&_rdc=1
Thank you in advance
Reactorberg


----------



## yeeyi1234

Recently bought a burberry scarf from an ebay seller.
Could any experts help me authenticate it?


Thank you!



































thank you!!~


----------



## reactorberg

Dear Authenticator,

Here's another Burberry wallet hunt.Kindly help me to authenticate it.

Name: Burberry SMOKED CHECK CONTINENTAL WALLET
Seller : pelzn-pelzn 
Item No.: 141418533816
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-SM...n-/141418533816?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255

Thank you so much
Warm regards,
Rctrbrg


----------



## ldias

Hello everyone,

Trying to get my wife a scarf and must admit i'm completely clueless so i'm hoping someone here can authenticate this scarf.

I haven't bought it yet, but was hoping an expert could help me authenticate it?

Item Name: Sorry dont know the name 
Link: Sorry no link to this item 
Photos: i've uploaded them using the paperclip, I hope they appear on here

if any additional info or pics are needed please let me know,

Thanks


----------



## reactorberg

reactorberg said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Here's another Burberry wallet hunt.Kindly help me to authenticate it.
> 
> Name: Burberry SMOKED CHECK CONTINENTAL WALLET
> Seller : pelzn-pelzn
> Item No.: 141418533816
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-SM...n-/141418533816?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
> 
> Thank you so much
> Warm regards,
> Rctrbrg


Hello!
Kindly disregard this request
I just found out that the pictures are from SHOP4LUXURYGIFTS -- posted years back 
thank you 
:giggles:


----------



## reactorberg

Dear Authenticators,

Here's another Burberry wallet hunt.I hope this time it is authentic,
Kindly help me to authenticate it.

Name: Burberry HAYMARKET CHECK FOLDING WALLET
Seller : joserose456
Item No.: 251658562903

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...t-/251658562903?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a9804ed57

Thank you so much
Warm regards,
Rctrbrg


----------



## ThisVNchick

Name: Burberry Wide Check Scarf-Camel 
Seller: Mrsrose912 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/RESEVE...Heritage-Check-Scarf-5417092e4845e65a892d2d59

Comments: I received the scarf today, just wanted to confirm that the item I have in my hands is authentic. 

Thanks


----------



## ldias

How do i get the pictures to show up in the actual post?


----------



## reactorberg

ldias said:


> How do i get the pictures to show up in the actual post?



see reply box below.. then choose the square with the mountain,, mouse over-- it says' insert pic; the yellow box,,


----------



## whyzrgrl

Can someone please confirm authenticity:

 Item: Burberry Elmgate Packable All Leather in Dark Deep Red Tote                     
 Seller: rottweilerlibby
Item #: 111470740169
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111470740169&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## terite

whyzrgrl said:


> Can someone please confirm authenticity:
> 
> Item: Burberry Elmgate Packable All Leather in Dark Deep Red Tote
> Seller: rottweilerlibby
> Item #: 111470740169
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111470740169&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Please see post #1 for the photos we need to see.
Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
T


----------



## terite

ThisVNchick said:


> Name: Burberry Wide Check Scarf-Camel
> Seller: Mrsrose912
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/RESEVE...Heritage-Check-Scarf-5417092e4845e65a892d2d59
> 
> Comments: I received the scarf today, just wanted to confirm that the item I have in my hands is authentic.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Looks good.
> t


----------



## terite

reactorberg said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Here's another Burberry wallet hunt.I hope this time it is authentic,
> Kindly help me to authenticate it.
> 
> Name: Burberry HAYMARKET CHECK FOLDING WALLET
> Seller : joserose456
> Item No.: 251658562903
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...t-/251658562903?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a9804ed57
> 
> Thank you so much
> Warm regards,
> Rctrbrg



We like to see the snap and the serial number inside the card slot. No red flags though.
t


----------



## terite

yeeyi1234 said:


> Recently bought a burberry scarf from an ebay seller.
> Could any experts help me authenticate it?
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> thank you!!~



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

ldias said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Trying to get my wife a scarf and must admit i'm completely clueless so i'm hoping someone here can authenticate this scarf.
> 
> I haven't bought it yet, but was hoping an expert could help me authenticate it?
> 
> Item Name: Sorry dont know the name
> Link: Sorry no link to this item
> Photos: i've uploaded them using the paperclip, I hope they appear on here
> 
> if any additional info or pics are needed please let me know,
> 
> Thanks



Please try again
t


----------



## terite

reactorberg said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> It's my first post here at Burberry. I am always hanging around at LV
> I find Burberry wallets more appealing but I don't have any clue.
> So here, I would like to ask for your assistance to authenticate this wallet
> 
> Name:Burberry Pink Nova Check Small Italian Wallet
> Seller:raffstuff69
> Item No.111459598689
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111459598689?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%257CR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D111459598689%26_rdc%3D1
> Thank you in advance
> Reactorberg



Welcome:
Does Addy know you are here?
This is genuine - pre-dates serial numbers.
t


----------



## terite

fashionfrau said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this burberry bag. I checked to see if it had previously been authenticated and did not find either the item number, seller or title in the search field, so I apologise if it has been previously authenticated.
> 
> Item Name: Auth Burberry Vintage House Check Sheldon Tote Handbag Cross Body
> Item Number: 321491259133
> Seller ID: *baby.b.closet*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321491259133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I have a few Burberry items but typically bought in store so would like to be sure this is authentic before buying.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any response.



Let's see a photo of the serial number.
t


----------



## terite

tori253@amerite said:


> Hi!  I should have known since I'm a member that you also authenticate burberry!  I've only used this for Louis Vuitton purses in the past. Anyway I just bought this on eBay. The seller guaranteed authenticity but I'd feel so much better if you all could check it out for me so I can take appropriate action once I receive the item. Thank you!!!
> 
> eBay seller ID: jdr20854
> 
> eBay item number: 291246060534
> 
> eBay link:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291246060534
> 
> eBay title: The real deal - Burberry Buckingham Honey Trenchcoat $1,595



ask for a photo of the tag at the neck.
t


----------



## terite

MD Wright said:


> Burberrys' Rain Coat (Balmacaan/Duster?)
> 
> Hi Addy,
> 
> No tag in the pockets (nor does it look like there was any removed). No markings on any of the buttons either.
> 
> I would think that the only way to tell would be if the (size) patch under the Burberrys' tag appears on any other jackets from the same era (80s). If not and the intent was to cover it up then I would think a counterfeiter would sow all 4 sides down rather than leave the bottom open to see it? Also, neither of the patches on it appear to have been removed/resown either.
> 
> Thanks, M.



This looks like a legit vintage Burberry men's coat to me.
t


----------



## ThisVNchick

terite said:


> ThisVNchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Burberry Wide Check Scarf-Camel
> Seller: Mrsrose912
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/RESEVE...Heritage-Check-Scarf-5417092e4845e65a892d2d59
> 
> Comments: I received the scarf today, just wanted to confirm that the item I have in my hands is authentic.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks terite!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

ThisVNchick said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks terite!
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
Click to expand...


----------



## whyzrgrl

terite said:


> Please see post #1 for the photos we need to see.
> Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
> T





Sorry, I couldn't get this picture to post originally.   Is there anything else that you need?


----------



## fashionfrau

terite said:


> Let's see a photo of the serial number.
> t




Hi, 

Thanks for your response. A photo of the serial number is included in the description section of the listing rather than in the photo section at the top of the listing.

Regards, fashionfrau


----------



## krysta5674

terite said:


> Need to see made in stamp = other side of snap



I'm having a hard time receiving a photo of the "made in _____" tag/stamp. Does it look promising or should I just pass? It is a local purchase. Thanks for your help!


----------



## terite

fashionfrau said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response. A photo of the serial number is included in the description section of the listing rather than in the photo section at the top of the listing.
> 
> Regards, fashionfrau



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

krysta5674 said:


> I'm having a hard time receiving a photo of the "made in _____" tag/stamp. Does it look promising or should I just pass? It is a local purchase. Thanks for your help!



Is this the one with only one photo?

Can't tell.
t


----------



## ldias

Hi,

Trying one more time:
http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/ldias14/library/

thanks
Luis


----------



## terite

ldias said:


> Hi,
> 
> Trying one more time:
> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/ldias14/library/
> 
> thanks
> Luis



The labels look good - the paper tag looks good - Burberry made that color combo -


----------



## fashionfrau

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t




Thanks Terite. Much appreciated.


----------



## reactorberg

terite said:


> We like to see the snap and the serial number inside the card slot. No red flags though.
> t


Thanks Terite!
Unfortunately, someone bought it ahead of me
I woke up smiling upon getting your nod for my two requests.
Then, when I checked out the link, it's already sold. huhuhu.

Thanks for your time, and I hope you will not get tired of me.
Cheers
Rctrbrg


----------



## reactorberg

terite said:


> Welcome:
> Does Addy know you are here?
> This is genuine - pre-dates serial numbers.
> t


Hello Terite,
Waking up with a huge smile upon seeing your reply here.
Now I have to do my best to win,
It was LovLV who always helped me authenticate LV. In fact, my first pre-loved was confirmed by her.

Thanks for your assistance, Ms Terite 
xoxo
R


----------



## reactorberg

Dear Authenticators,
Sorry to bother you for the 3rd time.  Hope you can help me again for this

Name:Burberry Purse
Seller: clairebearellis1979 
Item No.141418754274

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141418754274?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#shpCntId

And also this one: 
I was thinking if I win the bid for the purse, this bag can be shipped together with it, and it's a good gift for my daughter

Name:Burberry Mega Check Canvas & Brown Leather Small Shoulder Handbag
Seller: raffstuff69 
Item No.400771058605
Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/400771058605?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Thank you in advance
Reactorberg


----------



## MD Wright

terite said:


> This looks like a legit vintage Burberry men's coat to me.
> t


Thanks Terite,

There doesn't seem to be as many guidelines or available sources to help authenticate when it comes to older Burberry(s) items as far as I can tell? I felt like it seemed legit, but sketchy at the same time (lack of additional tags, check inner, etc). Is there something in particular that makes you less skeptical than me? I've been hoping to verify whether the size tag being under the brand patch (which is not sown in on all 4 sides) is something anyone here has seen before?

Cheers, M.


----------



## FlyWithTheWind

Hi all, please help me to check this bbr items, i think its a fake one.

Name:Burberry Polo shirt
Picture:
























Thank you in advance
vhhn


----------



## terite

reactorberg said:


> Hello Terite,
> Waking up with a huge smile upon seeing your reply here.
> Now I have to do my best to win,
> It was LovLV who always helped me authenticate LV. In fact, my first pre-loved was confirmed by her.
> 
> Thanks for your assistance, Ms Terite
> xoxo
> R



You are welcome!
T


----------



## terite

reactorberg said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> Sorry to bother you for the 3rd time.  Hope you can help me again for this
> 
> Name:Burberry Purse
> Seller: clairebearellis1979
> Item No.141418754274
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141418754274?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#shpCntId
> 
> And also this one:
> I was thinking if I win the bid for the purse, this bag can be shipped together with it, and it's a good gift for my daughter
> 
> Name:Burberry Mega Check Canvas & Brown Leather Small Shoulder Handbag
> Seller: raffstuff69
> Item No.400771058605
> Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/400771058605?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Reactorberg




Both good.
t


----------



## terite

MD Wright said:


> Thanks Terite,
> 
> There doesn't seem to be as many guidelines or available sources to help authenticate when it comes to older Burberry(s) items as far as I can tell? I felt like it seemed legit, but sketchy at the same time (lack of additional tags, check inner, etc). Is there something in particular that makes you less skeptical than me? I've been hoping to verify whether the size tag being under the brand patch (which is not sown in on all 4 sides) is something anyone here has seen before?
> 
> Cheers, M.



Yes, I have seen tags under tags before.

Logically - it looks like a Burberry coat of that era - that is hard to fake - I mean the cut, the fabric, the pockets, the style - look right for that vintage tag. Also, I know there were buttons like that - (not stamped Burberrys).

It would be tough to get a fake vintage Burberrys tag past Addy and I.

Lastly -  there is not a lot of money in these (non/trench coat) coats - I mean relatively speaking of course. 

t


----------



## terite

FlyWithTheWind said:


> Hi all, please help me to check this bbr items, i think its a fake one.
> 
> Name:Burberry Polo shirt
> Picture:
> Thank you in advance
> vhhn




Lots of requests for free authentications - please remember to contribute to our forums.

Let's see a photo of the polo that is in focus.
t


----------



## terite

MD Wright said:


> Thanks Terite,
> 
> There doesn't seem to be as many guidelines or available sources to help authenticate when it comes to older Burberry(s) items as far as I can tell? I felt like it seemed legit, but sketchy at the same time (lack of additional tags, check inner, etc). Is there something in particular that makes you less skeptical than me? I've been hoping to verify whether the size tag being under the brand patch (which is not sown in on all 4 sides) is something anyone here has seen before?
> 
> Cheers, M.



Speaking of guidelines, you can't always trust them.

Of course it would be so difficult to make an accurate guide, and it would have to be updated all the time. And it would take a lot to point out all the contradictions/myths etc. 

Addy's Burberry Scarf Guide is, of course, flawless. 
t


----------



## krysta5674

terite said:


> Is this the one with only one photo?
> 
> Can't tell.
> t



Hi Terite, 

I probably lost my trail in this thread, I have a few photos but not sure if they are enough, I'll post them again here.  Unfortunately I can't seem to get a pic of the "made in" stamp you asked for. Thanks again for your time!


----------



## reactorberg

terite said:


> Both good.
> t


Hello Ms Terite,
Thank you very very much for your help.
I just bought it.
Warm regards,
Reactorberg


----------



## MD Wright

terite said:


> Yes, I have seen tags under tags before.
> 
> Logically - it looks like a Burberry coat of that era - that is hard to fake - I mean the cut, the fabric, the pockets, the style - look right for that vintage tag. Also, I know there were buttons like that - (not stamped Burberrys).
> 
> It would be tough to get a fake vintage Burberrys tag past Addy and I.
> 
> Lastly -  there is not a lot of money in these (non/trench coat) coats - I mean relatively speaking of course.
> 
> t


Thanks again Terite!

This is what I would have figured, i knew that tags themselves were more than likely authentic, but wondered if they weren't just transferred from a damaged item or something.. Of course, as you say, why then fake a less desirable (non trench/no check/etc) garment.. much appreciate your insights!

Cheers, M.


----------



## terite

krysta5674 said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> I probably lost my trail in this thread, I have a few photos but not sure if they are enough, I'll post them again here.  Unfortunately I can't seem to get a pic of the "made in" stamp you asked for. Thanks again for your time!



not convinced - stamp looks muddy, stitching looks off
t


----------



## krysta5674

terite said:


> not convinced - stamp looks muddy, stitching looks off
> t



Thank you so much for your time, I'm not going to purchase!


----------



## BB1212

Hi,

Please authenticate this scarf for me.

Item: Burberry scarf
Seller: private
Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/b...Y/Burberry scarf?sort=9&page=1&postlogin=true

TIA!


----------



## NLpurselover

Hello ladies,
Could one of you please confirm if this is a real or fake? 
I thought it was real before I saw the 'smartie' tag with the beige tag combined.. I thought they were supposed to have a 'bar' like tag in beige?
Item: the giant nova check in grey.
Seller: private
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## andy_s

My friend received this hard shell backpack brand new as a gift more than ten years ago.  There is a good possibility it came from Japan.  I have not been able to find a bag that looks like this, and came across this great site.  Except for the Burberry label on the outside, there are no additional markings or tags inside the bag.  The two outer zippers do have a "HX" embossed on them, but the inside zippers have no marking. Any chance this is authentic?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## terite

krysta5674 said:


> Thank you so much for your time, I'm not going to purchase!



You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

andy_s said:


> My friend received this hard shell backpack brand new as a gift more than ten years ago.  There is a good possibility it came from Japan.  I have not been able to find a bag that looks like this, and came across this great site.  Except for the Burberry label on the outside, there are no additional markings or tags inside the bag.  The two outer zippers do have a "HX" embossed on them, but the inside zippers have no marking. Any chance this is authentic?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy



Fake
t


----------



## terite

NLpurselover said:


> Hello ladies,
> Could one of you please confirm if this is a real or fake?
> I thought it was real before I saw the 'smartie' tag with the beige tag combined.. I thought they were supposed to have a 'bar' like tag in beige?
> Item: the giant nova check in grey.
> Seller: private
> Thank you very much in advance!



Fake scarf - looks like the paper tags might be genuine and then just tied onto a fake scarf.
Nasty business.
t


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this scarf for me.
> 
> Item: Burberry scarf
> Seller: private
> Photos: http://s1311.photobucket.com/user/b...Y/Burberry scarf?sort=9&page=1&postlogin=true
> 
> TIA!




It's genuine - and an old one!
t


----------



## BB1212

terite said:


> It's genuine - and an old one!
> t



Thank you!


----------



## andy_s

My friend received this hard shell backpack brand new as a gift more than ten years ago.  There is a good possibility it came from Japan.  I have not been able to find a bag that looks like this, and came across this great site.  Except for the Burberry label on the outside, there are no additional markings or tags inside the bag.  The two outer zippers do have a "HX" embossed on them, but the inside zippers have no marking. Any chance this is authentic?

 Thanks

 Andy



terite said:


> Fake
> t


 
Thank you very much

Andy


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## dario

Hi everyone,

I am no expert of Burberry and could anyone please help me to authenticate this Burberry? Thanks in advance.

Name: Burberry Beat Lowry black/check tote
Seller: babeslopez
item ID#: 281449218012
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## *k.a.t.e*

Please could someone have a look at this trench I bought recently? I know nothing about Burberry, but it was £3 in a second hand store so I couldn't _not_ buy it on the off chance it was authentic. 

It's a lightweight fabric, and it looks like it would've had a lining as there's small buttons on the inside.


----------



## terite

Send a photo of the entire trench coat.

T

(because I want to see the incredible deal you found)


----------



## terite

dario said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am no expert of Burberry and could anyone please help me to authenticate this Burberry? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: Burberry Beat Lowry black/check tote
> Seller: babeslopez
> item ID#: 281449218012
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en




I want to see the embossed hardware and the Burberry stamp inside - in focus.
t


----------



## swtvt712

Hi Please let me know if this bag is authentic. I found it at a consignment shop. Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

swtvt712 said:


> Hi Please let me know if this bag is authentic. I found it at a consignment shop. Thanks so much!



What? Consignment store already? That is a newish bag.

Let's see the Made in tag inside (front and back)

and a better shot of the burberry lining
t


----------



## *k.a.t.e*

terite said:


> Send a photo of the entire trench coat.
> 
> T
> 
> (because I want to see the incredible deal you found)



Haha! I couldn't not buy it at that price, I figure if it's fake it's not like I've lost much.

What do you think?


----------



## terite

*k.a.t.e* said:


> Haha! I couldn't not buy it at that price, I figure if it's fake it's not like I've lost much.
> 
> What do you think?



I think I am envious.
Genuine
t


----------



## tori253@amerite

terite said:


> ask for a photo of the tag at the neck.
> t




Is this what you are looking for?  I have the jacket in my possession now. It feels and looks authentic I just want to be sure!  Thank you!


----------



## terite

tori253@amerite said:


> Is this what you are looking for?  I have the jacket in my possession now. It feels and looks authentic I just want to be sure!  Thank
> 
> Looks good
> t


----------



## tori253@amerite

terite said:


> tori253@amerite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you are looking for?  I have the jacket in my possession now. It feels and looks authentic I just want to be sure!  Thank
> 
> Looks good
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## dccollegegirl

Hi! I'm new to Purse Forum and purchasing anything on The Real Real! I was looking for opinions on TRR before buying a burberry scarf I was interested in. Because of some poor reviews of TRR on Purse Forum, I am now concerned whether the item is authentic or not. Here is the link for the scarf on TRR: Burberry Nova Check Scarf

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/scarves/burberry-nova-check-scarf-73

I am concerned because I found a very similar scarf (same pattern and color, orange) on Vestiaire Collective, but the fringing is different. I am not sure which is real! Can someone help me out?! 

Here is the second link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/scarves/burberry/orange-wool-scarf-644040.shtml

I don't have photos because I am trying to purchase these items online.
ANY help is greatly appreciated!! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## dccollegegirl

i


----------



## edora

Hi


----------



## *k.a.t.e*

terite said:


> I think I am envious.
> Genuine
> t



Wow! Safe to say I didn't expect that - and to think I nearly didn't buy it because it's a teeny bit small. For that price I'll slim &#128516;

What's the name of the model?


----------



## terite

*k.a.t.e* said:


> Wow! Safe to say I didn't expect that - and to think I nearly didn't buy it because it's a teeny bit small. For that price I'll slim &#128516;
> 
> What's the name of the model?



I wonder who that person would be - the one who would know every model of trench coat? There are probably 1000's - have you ever gone to the ART OF THE TRENCH - is it still on the Burberry website?

Oh well, it is a Burberry Brit trench, enjoy.
t


----------



## terite

tori253@amerite said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

dccollegegirl said:


> Hi! I'm new to Purse Forum and purchasing anything on The Real Real! I was looking for opinions on TRR before buying a burberry scarf I was interested in. Because of some poor reviews of TRR on Purse Forum, I am now concerned whether the item is authentic or not. Here is the link for the scarf on TRR: Burberry Nova Check Scarf
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/scarves/burberry-nova-check-scarf-73
> 
> I am concerned because I found a very similar scarf (same pattern and color, orange) on Vestiaire Collective, but the fringing is different. I am not sure which is real! Can someone help me out?!
> 
> Here is the second link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/scarves/burberry/orange-wool-scarf-644040.shtml
> 
> I don't have photos because I am trying to purchase these items online.
> ANY help is greatly appreciated!! Thanks ladies!!




The first one does not show any photos of any tags or labels. 

The second is genuine - it is a happy scarf.

There can be many versions of the same scarf - it doesn't make one real/one fake.

LOTS of Burberry scarves on line - feel free to check here first.
t


----------



## swtvt712

terite said:


> What? Consignment store already? That is a newish bag.
> 
> Let's see the Made in tag inside (front and back)
> 
> and a better shot of the burberry lining
> t



Here are some additional photos of the tag and lining. Please let me know what you think. Thanks so much!


----------



## *k.a.t.e*

terite said:


> I wonder who that person would be - the one who would know every model of trench coat? There are probably 1000's - have you ever gone to the ART OF THE TRENCH - is it still on the Burberry website?
> 
> Oh well, it is a Burberry Brit trench, enjoy.
> t



Well if anyone does, I feel they're probably on this forum!  I had no idea there was so many!

After some time googling I think it's the Buckingham packable trench. Thanks for your help!


----------



## dario

terite said:


> I want to see the embossed hardware and the Burberry stamp inside - in focus.
> t


Thanks Terite for checking. Unfortunately I tried to get the seller to send me more pictures but the pictures are still very small and blurry and not exactly what I was asking for. I emailed the seller again but I get no more response. I think maybe I should give it up.......thanks anyway.


----------



## terite

swtvt712 said:


> Here are some additional photos of the tag and lining. Please let me know what you think. Thanks so much!



Everything that I see looks good.
t


----------



## terite

dario said:


> Thanks Terite for checking. Unfortunately I tried to get the seller to send me more pictures but the pictures are still very small and blurry and not exactly what I was asking for. I emailed the seller again but I get no more response. I think maybe I should give it up.......thanks anyway.



Yeah, try to avoid a dodgy situation like that.
t


----------



## dccollegegirl

terite said:


> The first one does not show any photos of any tags or labels.
> 
> The second is genuine - it is a happy scarf.
> 
> There can be many versions of the same scarf - it doesn't make one real/one fake.
> 
> LOTS of Burberry scarves on line - feel free to check here first.
> t



Okay! Thank you so much! I emailed customer service at The Real Real asking for photos of the tags and they replied promptly saying that they would email me back with some photos. I hope they do so! I really like the color combination on this particular scarf and I'm not crazy about all the fringing on the Vestiaire Collective one


----------



## Birdfan56

Hello,
   I love this bag on ebay and own a few Burberry bags. I just don't keep up enough to know if they ever produced this bag. Any expertise would be appreciated.


Item Name: BURBERRY House Nova Check Bridle Tan Leather Satchel Bag 
 Item Number:141424054853
 Seller ID:nouveau-studio 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141424054853#payCntId




Kindest regards
Charlotte


----------



## swtvt712

terite said:


> Everything that I see looks good.
> t



Thanks!


----------



## terite

Birdfan56 said:


> Hello,
> I love this bag on ebay and own a few Burberry bags. I just don't keep up enough to know if they ever produced this bag. Any expertise would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY House Nova Check Bridle Tan Leather Satchel Bag
> Item Number:141424054853
> Seller ID:nouveau-studio
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141424054853#payCntId
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> Charlotte



Looks good.t


----------



## Birdfan56

terite said:


> Looks good.t


Thank you both very much, your quick reply and knowledge are much appreciated


----------



## terite

swtvt712 said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Birdfan56 said:


> Thank you both very much, your quick reply and knowledge are much appreciated


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Cutback

Hi, I'd really appreciate it if you could look at this charity shop jacket!

Item Name: Burberry jacket
Photos:


























Inside left pocket





Closeup of lining seam - armpit on left side





Back of the collar - embroidered horseman on the tab






The zipper is YKK and there are no engravings on the buttons.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## terite

Cutback said:


> Hi, I'd really appreciate it if you could look at this charity shop jacket!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry jacket
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## Cutback

terite said:


> Cutback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'd really appreciate it if you could look at this charity shop jacket!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry jacket
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, terite!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Cutback said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, terite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.t
Click to expand...


----------



## krysta5674

Hello, 

I'm hoping for some help authenticating this wallet which I am considering buying: 

Item Name: Burberry Horseferry Check Continental Wallet
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...orseferry-check-continental-wallet/1022609577
Photos: included in link 

Thanks so much in advance!
Krysta


----------



## Rewela

Please help me autenticate this bag

Item name: BURBERRY LISTONOSZKA ORGINA&#321;
Seller name: anita1517
Item number: 4623428034
Link: http://allegro.pl/burberry-listonoszka-orginal-i4623428034.html

Thank You


----------



## terite

Rewela said:


> Please help me autenticate this bag
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY LISTONOSZKA ORGINA&#321;
> Seller name: anita1517
> Item number: 4623428034
> Link: http://allegro.pl/burberry-listonoszka-orginal-i4623428034.html
> 
> Thank You



Fake
t


----------



## Rewela

thank you for the quick reply


----------



## Sum111

Dear Authenticators,

this time I'm not going to buy something online. A friend of mine received a Burberry-Bag as a gift round about 8 years ago and wants to sell it to me now. Of course I trust her, but she has no bill or proof that it is a real Burberry. I do not know much about Burberry yet, that's why I please you, to help me to authenticate the Bag. 

Item: Burberry Bag (I could't find it in the www, maybe that's a bad sign already)
Serial-Number: Could't find it anywhere is it always supposed to be behind the "made in Italy?"

Thank you very much for your help!!!

Link with images


----------



## terite

Sum111 said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> this time I'm not going to buy something online. A friend of mine received a Burberry-Bag as a gift round about 8 years ago and wants to sell it to me now. Of course I trust her, but she has no bill or proof that it is a real Burberry. I do not know much about Burberry yet, that's why I please you, to help me to authenticate the Bag.
> 
> Item: Burberry Bag (I could't find it in the www, maybe that's a bad sign already)
> Serial-Number: Could't find it anywhere is it always supposed to be behind the "made in Italy?"
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!!!
> 
> Link with images




Genuine bag - at least 15 years old.
Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
t


----------



## terite

Rewela said:


> thank you for the quick reply



You are welcome.
t


----------



## violetti9

Hello, 
Bought this bag on ebay, and just wanted to double check. Thank you in advance  

Item Name: Burberry tote
Item Number: 161397604347
Seller ID: rsmith0418 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-To...YQdMv%2Bxua1cmJptKqAY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

ADDITIONAL PHOTOS:


----------



## NuxLux

Hello pls help to authentic this Bag & Wallet. Thank You.

Bag


----------



## NuxLux

Wallet


----------



## Rewela

hi can you pls authenticate this

item name:BURBERRY LONDON - ORYGINA&#321; - NOWA
sller name: allstars_76
item number:4628375970
link:http://allegro.pl/burberry-london-oryginal-nowa-i4628375970.html

thank You


----------



## collegechic

I'm not interested in buying this but I was unsure if Burberry ever actually made this item as I can't find it with google
tem Name (if you know it):Burberry baby pink 100%cashmere scarf with fox fur Pom Pom trim
Link: https://instagram.com/p/t0s9wuNyPU
Photos:


----------



## terite

Rewela said:


> hi can you pls authenticate this
> 
> item name:BURBERRY LONDON - ORYGINA&#321; - NOWA
> sller name: allstars_76
> item number:4628375970
> link:http://allegro.pl/burberry-london-oryginal-nowa-i4628375970.html
> 
> thank You


Looks ok
t


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hello,
> Bought this bag on ebay, and just wanted to double check. Thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name: Burberry tote
> Item Number: 161397604347
> Seller ID: rsmith0418
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-To...YQdMv%2Bxua1cmJptKqAY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> ADDITIONAL PHOTOS:



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

NuxLux said:


> Hello pls help to authentic this Bag & Wallet. Thank You.
> 
> Bag


both look ok
t


----------



## NuxLux

Thank You Terite , u help much appreciate.


----------



## Rewela

terite said:


> Looks ok
> t



Thank you very much


----------



## terite

NuxLux said:


> Thank You Terite , u help much appreciate.



You are welcome. 
Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
t


----------



## terite

Rewela said:


> Thank you very much


You are welcome. 
Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
t


----------



## AECornell

Item Name: Women's burgundy red wool/cashmere Burberry Coat size 8 (UK 10)  
 Item Number: 141427930924
 Seller ID: two_rabbits_08 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141427930924?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ivan4

Hi Ladies! Would you please be so kind and help me authenticate this wallet? I just bought it on eBay. Thank you very much! Your help will be greatly appreciated!

Item name:  Burberry Check Poppy Wallet
Item Number:  301346594233 
Seller ID:  cmlaufenburg 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301346594233?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## iceman76

Hey, everybody. 
Can somebody please help me with authentication of this Burberry coat/trench?

Sorry for pics, this one are only available.

Model: cntaiyi0016she

static.kupindoslike.com/Burberry-muski-kaput_slika_O_12306801.jpg
static.kupindoslike.com/Burberry-muski-kaput_slika_O_12306805.jpg
static.kupindoslike.com/Burberry-muski-kaput_slika_O_12306809.jpg
static.kupindoslike.com/Burberry-muski-kaput_slika_O_12306813.jpg
static.kupindoslike.com/Burberry-muski-kaput_slika_O_27683533.jpg
static.kupindoslike.com/Burberry-muski-kaput_slika_O_27683529.jpg


----------



## terite

AECornell said:


> Item Name: Women's burgundy red wool/cashmere Burberry Coat size 8 (UK 10)
> Item Number: 141427930924
> Seller ID: two_rabbits_08
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141427930924?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Ivan4 said:


> Hi Ladies! Would you please be so kind and help me authenticate this wallet? I just bought it on eBay. Thank you very much! Your help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item name:  Burberry Check Poppy Wallet
> Item Number:  301346594233
> Seller ID:  cmlaufenburg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301346594233?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good
t


----------



## Ivan4

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hey, everybody.
> Can somebody please help me with authentication of this Burberry coat/trench?
> 
> Sorry for pics, this one are only available.
> 
> Model: cntaiyi0016she
> 
> static.kupindoslike.com/Burberry-muski-kaput_slika_O_12306801.jpg
> static.kupindoslike.com/Burberry-muski-kaput_slika_O_12306805.jpg
> static.kupindoslike.com/Burberry-muski-kaput_slika_O_12306809.jpg
> static.kupindoslike.com/Burberry-muski-kaput_slika_O_12306813.jpg
> static.kupindoslike.com/Burberry-muski-kaput_slika_O_27683533.jpg
> static.kupindoslike.com/Burberry-muski-kaput_slika_O_27683529.jpg



Genuine
t


----------



## iceman76

Thx a lot terite, you've really helped me! I was checking forum every minute to see if somebody will answer me 

Now I can buy it.

Thx again...


----------



## Rewela

Please help me autenticate this Burberry

Item name: Burberry-nowa listonoszka,klasyka -OKAZJA 
Seller name: abiksd
Item number: 4690636815
Link: http://allegro.pl/burberry-nowa-listonoszka-klasyka-okazja-i4690636815.html

Thank you for your time


----------



## terite

Rewela said:


> Please help me autenticate this Burberry
> 
> Item name: Burberry-nowa listonoszka,klasyka -OKAZJA
> Seller name: abiksd
> Item number: 4690636815
> Link: http://allegro.pl/burberry-nowa-listonoszka-klasyka-okazja-i4690636815.html
> 
> Thank you for your time



The flying unicorns give this one away.
Fake
Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
t


----------



## Rewela

terite said:


> The flying unicorns give this one away.
> Fake
> Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
> t



Unicorns I noticed after adding my post 

Thaks


----------



## terite

Rewela said:


> Unicorns I noticed after adding my post
> 
> Thaks



You are welcome.
t


----------



## aandreaa79

Kindly authenticate please... 

Item Name: Burberry Handbag Canvas/Red
Link: http://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=14542
Photos: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

















Comments: Remarks said that it's licensed in Japan... Would you guys know if it should mean anything to a buyer? 

Thank you so much


----------



## terite

aandreaa79 said:


> Kindly authenticate please...
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Handbag Canvas/Red
> Link: http://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=14542
> 
> There was a Burberry License to Japan, that did make Burberry bags.
> 
> I see them online for crazy/high prices.
> 
> Vintage Burberry made in Italy/England/Spain etc - would not have any of those features.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Hello! Please authenticate for me, have a great day!

Item Name: Vintage BURBERRYS Lambswool Plaid Scarf Shawl Enland Classic Checks 70 x 12"
Item Number: 149987939
Seller ID: idigvintage
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/vin...hawl-enland-classic-checks-70-x-12-/149987939

Item Name: Vintage BURBERRY Lambswool Plaid Scarf Shawl Enland Classic Checks 70 x 12"
Item Number: 154570989
Seller ID: idigvintage 
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Vin...hawl-Enland-Classic-Checks-70-x-12-/154570989


----------



## terite

alichelsealyn said:


> Hello! Please authenticate for me, have a great day!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage BURBERRYS Lambswool Plaid Scarf Shawl Enland Classic Checks 70 x 12"
> Item Number: 149987939
> Seller ID: idigvintage
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/vin...hawl-enland-classic-checks-70-x-12-/149987939
> 
> Item Name: Vintage BURBERRY Lambswool Plaid Scarf Shawl Enland Classic Checks 70 x 12"
> Item Number: 154570989
> Seller ID: idigvintage
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Vin...hawl-Enland-Classic-Checks-70-x-12-/154570989




Need clear/close photos of the tags.

t


----------



## aandreaa79

terite said:


> aandreaa79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly authenticate please...
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Handbag Canvas/Red
> Link: http://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=14542
> 
> There was a Burberry License to Japan, that did make Burberry bags.
> 
> I see them online for crazy/high prices.
> 
> Vintage Burberry made in Italy/England/Spain etc - would not have any of those features.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that... I have a Burberry and to me this looks legit that's why I wasn't sure cos it's so cheap. The reseller has also a very good rep so I'm waiting for the authenticator to give the go ahead.
Click to expand...


----------



## Barber0801

Hi there
First Burberry purchase and I'm not convinced, can somebody please authenticate the purse/bag on the link below please.  No "made in" labels inside, no dust bag and no cards included.  Any advice would be much appreciated x

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...V8zmsVvIZO%2BSSjJ2gSg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Addy

Barber0801 said:


> Hi there
> First Burberry purchase and I'm not convinced, can somebody please authenticate the purse/bag on the link below please.  No "made in" labels inside, no dust bag and no cards included.  Any advice would be much appreciated x
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...V8zmsVvIZO%2BSSjJ2gSg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Hello, please use the format as per post 1, thanks!


----------



## shopping4ever

Kindly authenticate please x
Item Name : vintage burberry bag
Link : i bought the bag from phone app so don't have the link
Photos:attached


----------



## May1912

Please help me authenticate this coat

Item name: Burberry trenchcoat
Seller name: Shari
Item number: 88877695
Link: http://www.kapaza.be/nl/jassen-en-mantels/burberry-trenchcoat-88877695.htm

Thank You


----------



## Labalabalaaa

Could anybody  tell if this bag is authentic?

http://www.osta.ee/index.php?fuseaction=item.images&item_id=53323432


----------



## amstevens714

May I have assistance with this item? 

Thank you so much for your time!

Item: Burberry Canterbury Yellow Colorblock

Seller: Yoogis closet

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/burberr...vas-colorblock-small-canterbury-tote-bag.html


----------



## cc_1028

Could anyone please help to authenticate this vintage Burberry Toggle coat? Thanks in advance!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ladies-Vint...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I also took some pictures myself besides the ones in the listing. There is no engave on toggle buttons.


----------



## CoachGrrl

The tag says BURBERRYS - that's a red flag. I say fake.


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

CoachGrrl said:


> The tag says BURBERRYS - that's a red flag. I say fake.



I'm not commenting on the authenticity of the item, but the company previously went by the name Burberrys before being changed to Burberry.

Seeing the name Burberrys is not a red flag.


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Could anyone please help to authenticate this vintage Burberry Toggle coat? Thanks in advance!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ladies-Vint...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I also took some pictures myself besides the ones in the listing. There is no engave on toggle buttons.



Genuine Duffle Coat (vintage)
t


----------



## terite

CoachGrrl said:


> The tag says BURBERRYS - that's a red flag. I say fake.



The company was Burberrys until 1999 I think.
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> May I have assistance with this item?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> Item: Burberry Canterbury Yellow Colorblock
> 
> Seller: Yoogis closet
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/burberr...vas-colorblock-small-canterbury-tote-bag.html
> 
> The stamps look off to me.
> t


----------



## terite

Labalabalaaa said:


> Could anybody  tell if this bag is authentic?
> 
> http://www.osta.ee/index.php?fuseaction=item.images&item_id=53323432


There are not many photos - but it does not look like a Burberry bag to me.
t


----------



## terite

May1912 said:


> Please help me authenticate this coat
> 
> Item name: Burberry trenchcoat
> Seller name: Shari
> Item number: 88877695
> Link: http://www.kapaza.be/nl/jassen-en-mantels/burberry-trenchcoat-88877695.htm
> 
> Thank You



Need to see the size tags, the buttons, the coat lying open.
t


----------



## terite

shopping4ever said:


> Kindly authenticate please x
> Item Name : vintage burberry bag
> Link : i bought the bag from phone app so don't have the link
> Photos:attached
> 
> Looks like a vintage Burberrys bag to me.
> t


----------



## CoachGrrl

terite said:


> The company was Burberrys until 1999 I think.
> t



I just learned something new. I've seen fakes with burberrys so my mistake


----------



## bwaaaaaag

Item Name: Burberry Abbott Leather Shoulder Bag Purse Crossbody Clutch, Magenta
Item Number: 131319822900
Seller ID: fengj3
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=131319822900

Can anyone please authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cupcakes_

Please help me authenticate this scarf!
Item Name: BURBERRY Oblong SILK Scarf-
Item Number: (can't find it)
Seller ID:cbvajbg
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32155096601...rkparms=gh1g=I321550966010.N5.S2.M1979.R1.TR4

thank you


----------



## Souzie

Hi friends,

What's the consensus on these scarves?

Item: BURBERRY chunky wool blend SCARF - PreOwned Perfect Condition
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-chunky-wool-blend-SCARF-PreOwned-Perfect-Condition-/271634270675?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item3f3eaa09d3
Listing: 271634270675
Seller: tomandnan1

Item: NWOT Authentic BURBERRY London Wool Cashmere Purple Scarf Made in Italy!!!!
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authentic-BURBERRY-London-Wool-Cashmere-Purple-Scarf-Made-in-Italy-/301354075301?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item462a1a44a5
Listing: 301354075301
Seller: ukidancer8 

Item: Burberry scarf
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-scarf-/151443151417?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2342b71a39
Listing: 151443151417
Seller: another_day_in_paradise0821


----------



## Xaem

Hi terite

Name : T-shirt Burberry London
http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_5715.jpg
http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_57_113.jpg

'Made in china' ... Is this possible for an authentic t-shirt ?


----------



## shopping4ever

terite said:


> shopping4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly authenticate please x
> Item Name : vintage burberry bag
> Link : i bought the bag from phone app so don't have the link
> Photos:attached
> 
> Looks like a vintage Burberrys bag to me.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for helping , so i can keep the bag instead of refund it xx
Click to expand...


----------



## laila86

Hi 

Can someone pls tell me the authenticity of this scarf

Item: burberry cashmere scarf

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Burberr...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Listing: 291263724610

Seller: crayco


----------



## Addy

laila86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone pls tell me the authenticity of this scarf
> 
> Item: burberry cashmere scarf
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Burberr...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Listing: 291263724610
> 
> Seller: crayco


Fake


----------



## Addy

Xaem said:


> Hi terite
> 
> Name : T-shirt Burberry London
> http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_5715.jpg
> http://i39.servimg.com/u/f39/09/00/99/62/_57_113.jpg
> 
> 'Made in china' ... Is this possible for an authentic t-shirt ?



http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/where-is-your-burberry-made-in-64775.html


----------



## Addy

xsouzie said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> What's the consensus on these scarves?
> 
> Item: BURBERRY chunky wool blend SCARF - PreOwned Perfect Condition
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-chunky-wool-blend-SCARF-PreOwned-Perfect-Condition-/271634270675?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item3f3eaa09d3
> Listing: 271634270675
> Seller: tomandnan1
> 
> Item: NWOT Authentic BURBERRY London Wool Cashmere Purple Scarf Made in Italy!!!!
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Authentic-BURBERRY-London-Wool-Cashmere-Purple-Scarf-Made-in-Italy-/301354075301?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item462a1a44a5
> Listing: 301354075301
> Seller: ukidancer8
> 
> Item: Burberry scarf
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-scarf-/151443151417?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2342b71a39
> Listing: 151443151417
> Seller: another_day_in_paradise0821



#1 - no red flags

#2 - don't like the tags

#3 - no red flags


----------



## Addy

cupcakes_ said:


> Please help me authenticate this scarf!
> Item Name: BURBERRY Oblong SILK Scarf-
> Item Number: (can't find it)
> Seller ID:cbvajbg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32155096601...rkparms=gh1g=I321550966010.N5.S2.M1979.R1.TR4
> 
> thank you



Item #: 321550966010 is above the Item Specifics

Need pics of tags as per post 1


----------



## Addy

bwaaaaaag said:


> Item Name: Burberry Abbott Leather Shoulder Bag Purse Crossbody Clutch, Magenta
> Item Number: 131319822900
> Seller ID: fengj3
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=131319822900
> 
> Can anyone please authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!



Need clearer pics of zipper pull, serial #

MADE IN stamp is off


----------



## suedeshoes1

Item Name : Burberry Shoes Trainers

Photos:

















Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xaem

Addy said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry/where-is-your-burberry-made-in-64775.html


Thank you Addy, but is it real ?


----------



## terite

CoachGrrl said:


> I just learned something new. I've seen fakes with burberrys so my mistake



Oh, you are right - many fakes have a "Burberrys of London" zipperpull.
t


----------



## louhney

Hi, I'm new here. Can somebody please authenticate this? Thank you.

Item name: BURBERRY SMALL HORSEFERRY CHECK TOTE BAG

facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/photos/a.284168361787098.1073741842.284055955131672/284168618453739/?type=3&theater

facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/photos/a.284168361787098.1073741842.284055955131672/284168641787070/?type=3&theater

facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/photos/a.284168361787098.1073741842.284055955131672/284168631787071/?type=3&theater

facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/photos/a.284168361787098.1073741842.284055955131672/284168705120397/?type=3&theater

facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/photos/a.284168361787098.1073741842.284055955131672/284168881787046/?type=3&theater

facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/photos/a.284168361787098.1073741842.284055955131672/284168941787040/?type=3&theater

facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/photos/a.284168361787098.1073741842.284055955131672/284170955120172/?type=3&theater


----------



## cupcakes_

I just won this item and would like to get it authenticated. thank you!  
Item Name: burberry check shirt
Item Number:
Seller ID: russyroo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131320770288


----------



## Souzie

Addy said:


> #1 - no red flags
> 
> #2 - don't like the tags
> 
> #3 - no red flags



Awesome...thanks!!!


----------



## Souzie

One more...I promise 

Item: Burberry 100% cashmere scarf
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-100-cashmere-scarf-/321557073405?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item4ade4b8dfd
Item: 321557073405
Seller: wardrobesale2012


----------



## elisian

Hi authenticators! I would LOVE help with these rain boots and rain jacket. 

(harder to authenticate - few photos)
Item: Rain boots, quilted, black
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Rain-Boots-/151444745582?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2342cf6d6e
eBay item number:151444745582
Seller: fuitarick

(great photos with detail and serial... but a private individual with few feedback)
Item: Trench rain jacket, blue
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberrry-W...10?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item20ee85bd3a
eBay Item number: 141440695610
Seller: sabina-52

I really, really appreciate it. I don't know enough about Burberry yet to help in return but I am not just using you, promise!


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

Can someone authenticate my bag please. Nova Check small tote from 2003. Thanks in advance!

http://s346.photobucket.com/user/michel524/library/Burberry


----------



## terite

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Can someone authenticate my bag please. Nova Check small tote from 2003. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://s346.photobucket.com/user/michel524/library/Burberry



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

elisian said:


> Hi authenticators! I would LOVE help with these rain boots and rain jacket.
> 
> (harder to authenticate - few photos)
> Item: Rain boots, quilted, black
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Rain-Boots-/151444745582?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2342cf6d6e
> eBay item number:151444745582
> Seller: fuitarick
> 
> (great photos with detail and serial... but a private individual with few feedback)
> Item: Trench rain jacket, blue
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberrry-W...10?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item20ee85bd3a
> eBay Item number: 141440695610
> Seller: sabina-52
> 
> I really, really appreciate it. I don't know enough about Burberry yet to help in return but I am not just using you, promise!



1. need to see the bottom and the inside sole of the boot.
2. Need to see the size tag and the other side of the burberry contents tag.
t


----------



## terite

xsouzie said:


> One more...I promise
> 
> Item: Burberry 100% cashmere scarf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-100-cashmere-scarf-/321557073405?pt=UK_Scarves&hash=item4ade4b8dfd
> Item: 321557073405
> Seller: wardrobesale2012



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

louhney said:


> Hi, I'm new here. Can somebody please authenticate this? Thank you.
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY SMALL HORSEFERRY CHECK TOTE BAG
> 
> facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/photos/a.284168361787098.1073741842.284055955131672/284168618453739/?type=3&theater
> 
> Please repost with working links.
> t


----------



## Souzie

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Thanks again!!


----------



## terite

xsouzie said:


> Thanks again!!



You are welcome
t


----------



## CH<3Longchamp

terite said:


> Genuine
> t




Merci!


----------



## louhney

sorry. Here's the link:

Burberry Horseferry Tote Bag

http://imgur.com/a/AYCdg


----------



## Ivan4

Hi Ladies,
I'm, hoping you could help me again. I've been just looking for new pair of boots when I came across this thing, .. I couldn't pass on the price, the trench is my size too! I know it only has two pictures, but I was hoping you could at least tell me if you see any red flags (picture NR 2). I'll post all the required pics as soon as I receive it. Maybe it is too good to be true, I so hope not... I've never had the balls to spend sooo much money on a new trench, and this would be a dream come true! Thank you for all your time and patience with people like me, who basically come here with no pictures at all! 

Item Name: Burberry Trench
Seller: susanbucoll 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181566747087?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Listing: 181566747087


----------



## terite

Ivan4 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm, hoping you could help me again. I've been just looking for new pair of boots when I came across this thing, .. I couldn't pass on the price, the trench is my size too! I know it only has two pictures, but I was hoping you could at least tell me if you see any red flags (picture NR 2). I'll post all the required pics as soon as I receive it. Maybe it is too good to be true, I so hope not... I've never had the balls to spend sooo much money on a new trench, and this would be a dream come true! Thank you for all your time and patience with people like me, who basically come here with no pictures at all!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Trench
> Seller: susanbucoll
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181566747087?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Listing: 181566747087



Send photos when you get it. The tag looks right.
t


----------



## terite

louhney said:


> sorry. Here's the link:
> 
> Burberry Horseferry Tote Bag
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/AYCdg



I don't like the look of that.
t


----------



## terite

CH<3Longchamp said:


> Merci!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## jo10013

Hi, can you authenticate this? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: New Burberry 100% Cashmere Tan Signature Plaid and Check Scarf From Scotland
Item Number: 251684485276
Seller ID: gilmore177
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251684485276?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## heythereg

Can someone please let me know if this coat is authentic? I just purchased it but I am second guessing myself! Thanks 
https://poshmark.com/listing/RESERVED-FOR-heythereg-542ae103d929901d812086c9


----------



## Ivan4

terite said:


> Send photos when you get it. The tag looks right.
> t


I will! And thank you..again .


----------



## heythereg

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t


Hey! Can you let me know if this is authentic? 
https://poshmark.com/listing/RESERVED-FOR-heythereg-542ae103d929901d812086c9


----------



## terite

heythereg said:


> Hey! Can you let me know if this is authentic?
> https://poshmark.com/listing/RESERVED-FOR-heythereg-542ae103d929901d812086c9



Need to see size tags, content tags.

Meanwhile, don't bid.
t


----------



## arnoldscigar

hi, could you authenticate the below please:

Item name:Authentic Burberry Wallet In Burgundy Colour
item number:261630561459
seller: uk2014_ec
link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261630561459?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you


----------



## shopjulynne

Hi terite, can you authenticate this trench coat for me? thank you.

Item Name: Burberry Trench Coat MSRP 1595$
Item Number: 141446451263
Seller ID:  esterutz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141446451263?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

arnoldscigar said:


> hi, could you authenticate the below please:
> 
> Item name:Authentic Burberry Wallet In Burgundy Colour
> item number:261630561459
> seller: uk2014_ec
> link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261630561459?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you



I like to see the serial number and the Made in stamp
t


----------



## sha777

Hello experts,

Please help me authenticating this beg. Thank you.


----------



## kyler1026

Hi, could u plz authenticate this trench coat for me? Really appreciate for your time.
Item Name:Men's Burberry LONDON Mid-Length Rain Coat Sz 52/42US
Photos:


----------



## terite

sha777 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Please help me authenticating this beg. Thank you.



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

kyler1026 said:


> Hi, could u plz authenticate this trench coat for me? Really appreciate for your time.
> Item Name:Men's Burberry LONDON Mid-Length Rain Coat Sz 52/42US
> Photos:




Looks good - I also saw the other photos in the other post.

If I was the seller = I would be quite upset that The Purse Forum had this coat posted in the Funny Fake Parade! 

t


----------



## sha777

sha777 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Please help me authenticating this beg. Thank you.


That means it is genuine? Thank you so much for your time terite!


----------



## sha777

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


That means it is genuine? Thanks for your time terite!


----------



## Bjork07

Dear Experts,

Please help me authenticate this trench.  And if it is authentic, would you please let me know what is the style or probably year it was made.
I really appreciate your help.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mousey231

Good evening! I am a new member  If you need more info or photos, please just let me know! Is this an authentic Buberry bag? Thank you!


----------



## mathieufllr

Hello, can someone authenticate this scarf I just bought on leboncoin (sort of a french ebay), thanks.


----------



## terite

mathieufllr said:


> Hello, can someone authenticate this scarf I just bought on leboncoin (sort of a french ebay), thanks.



Fake
t


----------



## terite

Mousey231 said:


> Good evening! I am a new member  If you need more info or photos, please just let me know! Is this an authentic Buberry bag? Thank you!



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Bjork07 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this trench.  And if it is authentic, would you please let me know what is the style or probably year it was made.
> I really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Genuine - from the 80/90s.
t


----------



## terite

sha777 said:


> That means it is genuine? Thanks for your time terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## mathieufllr

terite said:


> Fake
> t



Can you tell me why? Because I'll have to explain that to the guy who sent me the fake scarf & Paypal so I can get a refund


----------



## heythereg

terite said:


> Need to see size tags, content tags.
> 
> Meanwhile, don't bid.
> t



Here are the pictures of the tags.. i dont know what year the coat was made or purchased


----------



## Mousey231

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

heythereg said:


> Here are the pictures of the tags.. i dont know what year the coat was made or purchased



Looks all wrong - fake
t


----------



## terite

mathieufllr said:


> Can you tell me why? Because I'll have to explain that to the guy who sent me the fake scarf & Paypal so I can get a refund


Fake tags, fake labels
t


----------



## heythereg

terite said:


> Looks all wrong - fake
> t


Okay! thanks for your help!


----------



## Bjork07

terite said:


> Genuine - from the 80/90s.
> t



Thank you Terite!


----------



## terite

heythereg said:


> Okay! thanks for your help!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Bjork07 said:


> Thank you Terite!




You are welcome!
t


----------



## madcatter

Hi- picked this up at a thrift store and need an opinion
I've included all of the tags it has

Thanks!!


----------



## terite

madcatter said:


> Hi- picked this up at a thrift store and need an opinion
> I've included all of the tags it has
> 
> Thanks!!



Fake
t


----------



## Ivan4

Hi Terite, 
Updates to my previous post. I asked for your opinion about 3-4 days ago, only had two pictures. I received the trench today, it looks great, feels right, little big but I think I can handle that. Could you please give me your opinion? How old do you think it might be? It looks like it's been well taken care of... Thank you!

Name: Burberry trench
Seller:  susanbucoll 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181566747087?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item Number: 181566747087


----------



## Ivan4

Ivan4 said:


> Hi Terite,
> Updates to my previous post. I asked for your opinion about 3-4 days ago, only had two pictures. I received the trench today, it looks great, feels right, little big but I think I can handle that. Could you please give me your opinion? How old do you think it might be? It looks like it's been well taken care of... Thank you!
> 
> Name: Burberry trench
> Seller:  susanbucoll
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181566747087?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item Number: 181566747087


I forgot, there's no size tag that I'm aware of... little worried now that I realized that.


----------



## terite

Ivan4 said:


> Hi Terite,
> Updates to my previous post. I asked for your opinion about 3-4 days ago, only had two pictures. I received the trench today, it looks great, feels right, little big but I think I can handle that. Could you please give me your opinion? How old do you think it might be? It looks like it's been well taken care of... Thank you!
> 
> Name: Burberry trench
> Seller:  susanbucoll
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181566747087?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item Number: 181566747087




Tags can be cut out.
Genuine
t


----------



## marley20

Hi! Could you help authenticate this? Thanks!!





Item Name:Burberry 'House Check' Bridle Hobo Large Black House Check $1295+



Item Number:121470015813 


Seller ID: taysyd123


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ho...813?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c482d5945


----------



## Ivan4

terite said:


> Tags can be cut out.
> Genuine
> t


Thank you!!!


----------



## terite

marley20 said:


> Hi! Could you help authenticate this? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:Burberry 'House Check' Bridle Hobo Large Black House Check $1295+
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number:121470015813
> 
> 
> Seller ID: taysyd123
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ho...813?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c482d5945



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Ivan4 said:


> Thank you!!!



You are welcome
t


----------



## madcatter

terite said:


> Fake
> t


Thanks for taking the time !


----------



## marley20

Thank you!!


----------



## marley20

terite said:


> Genuine
> t




Thank you!! Much appreciated!


----------



## terite

madcatter said:


> Thanks for taking the time !



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

marley20 said:


> Thank you!! Much appreciated!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## ujili

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate these scarves and the tote please. I wanted them last year so badly then they fell of the radar then now I saw them and I need one lol. Thanks!

Name; NWT Burberry Prorsum Jacquard Heart print 100% silk scarf Windsor Red!!
Seller ID: ssj4gogeta100 
Item Number: 161464136375
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161464136375?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Name: BNWT Burberry Prorsum Jacquard Heart print 100% silk scarf Navy Blue!!
Seller ID: ssj4gogeta100
Item Number: 161464138346
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161464138346?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Name: Burberry Prorsum Olive Dreen Printed Leather Trimmed Tote Bag New With Tags
Seller ID: myremmie
Item Number: 291277295835
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291277295835?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks a lot!


----------



## esem.shaw

hi addy, its been a while since i posted as been really busy with UNi. just want to check if i can seek for your expertise to authenticate a burberry coat. many thanks!


----------



## esem.shaw

item name: burberry trenchcoat
item number: 261641641420
ebay seller: guidedlights

link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/261641641420?cmd=VISPEC

the seller sent me a picture of the tag which i will upload xx

many thanks!


----------



## esem.shaw




----------



## terite

esem.shaw said:


> View attachment 2793417



It is odd that the tag in the individual photo is different from the one hanging around the neck of the trench in the other photos.

We like to see a clear shot of a button, the coat lying open.
t


----------



## terite

ujili said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate these scarves and the tote please. I wanted them last year so badly then they fell of the radar then now I saw them and I need one lol. Thanks!
> 
> Name; NWT Burberry Prorsum Jacquard Heart print 100% silk scarf Windsor Red!!
> Seller ID: ssj4gogeta100
> Item Number: 161464136375
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161464136375?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Name: BNWT Burberry Prorsum Jacquard Heart print 100% silk scarf Navy Blue!!
> Seller ID: ssj4gogeta100
> Item Number: 161464138346
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161464138346?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Name: Burberry Prorsum Olive Dreen Printed Leather Trimmed Tote Bag New With Tags
> Seller ID: myremmie
> Item Number: 291277295835
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291277295835?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks a lot!



they all look good 
t


----------



## ujili

terite said:


> they all look good
> t



thanks a lot t!


----------



## nnct83

Please help authenticate this bag

Item: $1995 BURBERRY nova check messenger bag laptop business attache briefcase
Seller: luxeloveshop
Item ID: 311129807184
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1995-BUR...Lr4wwCcUMHR0cgVbVOuYI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## KC2409

item name: Burberry Haymarket small check tote bag (storm grey)

Item purchase from: Reebonz.com

My bag does have 'made in Italy' but on reverse doesn't have serial number. Can anyone tell me whether it's authentic or not? 

Please check the link

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/sirinpons/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1

PS the bag1 picture got the white tag on the left, it's from reebonz.com, I don't take it out yet due to I'm not sure that I may be able to return if it's fake. 


Thanks


----------



## ujili

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!

Name:Burberry Small Orchard Heritage-Grain Leather Navy Blue Handbag $1495
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sm...002?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3f638b62
Seller ID: savvysense
Item Number: 271646428002


----------



## Addy

ujili said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Name:Burberry Small Orchard Heritage-Grain Leather Navy Blue Handbag $1495
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sm...002?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3f638b62
> Seller ID: savvysense
> Item Number: 271646428002



Need pics of interior stamps


----------



## Addy

KC2409 said:


> item name: Burberry Haymarket small check tote bag (storm grey)
> 
> Item purchase from: Reebonz.com
> 
> My bag does have 'made in Italy' but on reverse doesn't have serial number. Can anyone tell me whether it's authentic or not?
> 
> Please check the link
> 
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/sirinpons/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> 
> PS the bag1 picture got the white tag on the left, it's from reebonz.com, I don't take it out yet due to I'm not sure that I may be able to return if it's fake.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Link does not work


----------



## Addy

nnct83 said:


> Please help authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: $1995 BURBERRY nova check messenger bag laptop business attache briefcase
> Seller: luxeloveshop
> Item ID: 311129807184
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/1995-BUR...Lr4wwCcUMHR0cgVbVOuYI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Need better pics of hardware engravings and interior Burberry stamp


----------



## KC2409

Hi Addy, 

Can u try to open again please? 

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/sirinpons/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1 

By the way I found my serial number in my small purse that come with. It's ITTIVGRO58CAL. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nnct83

Addy said:


> Need better pics of hardware engravings and interior Burberry stamp



Thanks for your help


----------



## esem.shaw

hi! thanks for replying for my previous post. unfortunately the seller is taking too long to respond.

however, i found another coat.

ebay item: Burberry Mottram Trench! UK4!
ebay item number: 271650241966
ebay seller ID: f.a.v.s

link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271650241966?nav=SEARCH

seller sent me actuals photos which i will attach in here. many thanks!!


----------



## esem.shaw

hi terite! thanks for your input. unfortunately, the seller has not replied to me.  however i found another coat.

ebay name: Burberry Mottram trench! UK4!
ebay item number: 271650241966
ebay seller ID: f.a.v.s
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Mottram-Trench-uk-4-/271650241966

many many thanks!!! 

additional photos she sent me:

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/esemshaw/library/burberry mottram trenchcoat?sort=3&page=1


----------



## terite

esem.shaw said:


> hi terite! thanks for your input. unfortunately, the seller has not replied to me.  however i found another coat.
> 
> ebay name: Burberry Mottram trench! UK4!
> ebay item number: 271650241966
> ebay seller ID: f.a.v.s
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Mottram-Trench-uk-4-/271650241966
> 
> many many thanks!!!
> 
> additional photos she sent me:
> 
> http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/esemshaw/library/burberry mottram trenchcoat?sort=3&page=1



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

nnct83 said:


> Thanks for your help



genuine
t


----------



## terite

KC2409 said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> Can u try to open again please?
> 
> http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/sirinpons/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> 
> By the way I found my serial number in my small purse that come with. It's ITTIVGRO58CAL.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



Let's see the inside, the Burberrry sewn on stamp and the serial number (behind the Mae in stamp)
t


----------



## terite

*Hi Addy!!!!


Got snow?
:snowballs:*
*t*


----------



## esem.shaw

terite said:


> Looks good
> t




many thanks terite!!  time to bid now x


----------



## terite

esem.shaw said:


> many thanks terite!!  time to bid now x



You are welcome.
t


----------



## nnct83

Once again, thank u terite !


----------



## KC2409

terite said:


> Let's see the inside, the Burberrry sewn on stamp and the serial number (behind the Mae in stamp)
> t



Hi T, 

The problem is the reverse of the 'made in Italy' label is blank, nothing there. And I found the tag which got serial number in the small purse which can't really take the photo. It's white label similar to some labels for cloths but it's bottom inside the bag, so can't take the photo  

Now i doubt it is authentic  talked to Reebonz.com they still insist that they r selling only authentic items. 

Thanks


----------



## KC2409

KC2409 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> The problem is the reverse of the 'made in Italy' label is blank, nothing there. And I found the tag which got serial number in the small purse which can't really take the photo. It's white label similar to some labels for cloths but it's bottom inside the bag, so can't take the photo
> 
> Now i doubt it is authentic  talked to Reebonz.com they still insist that they r selling only authentic items.
> 
> Thanks



Hi T and Addy, 

Please check the link, I added more pictures of the tag. Hope this help  Thanks so much. :smile1

http://s1376.photobucket.com/user/sirinpons/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## esem.shaw

hi addy and terite!! hope you both are fab.

one more request please:

ebay item name: Authentic burberry formal blazer size UK 6, US 4, ITA 38

item number: 141432033417

ebay seller ID: johnjhowe87

link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141432033417 


many many thanks!!

best wishes,
esem


----------



## coolgrly

Hello, can I have an opinion on this please?  TIA

Item Name:  Burberrys Prorsum Scarf
Link
Photos: 



​


----------



## Bjork07

Dear Experts,

Please help me take a look at this jacket and see if it is authentic.  I bought it off eBay last week.

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## hotchilli

Hi there!

Another request here:
Item Name: Authentic Vintage Burberry Nova Check Medium Italian Speedy Bowling Tote Handbag
Item Number: 400794868668
Seller ID: raffstuff69
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400794868668?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649

Is this an authentic Burberry? Many thanks!


----------



## terite

nnct83 said:


> Once again, thank u terite !



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

KC2409 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> The problem is the reverse of the 'made in Italy' label is blank, nothing there. And I found the tag which got serial number in the small purse which can't really take the photo. It's white label similar to some labels for cloths but it's bottom inside the bag, so can't take the photo
> 
> Now i doubt it is authentic  talked to Reebonz.com they still insist that they r selling only authentic items.
> 
> Thanks



There are no red flags for me. It is ok if the back of the Made in tag is blank, but then there should be some fabric tags in the pocket. Everything that I can see looks good.
t


----------



## terite

esem.shaw said:


> hi addy and terite!! hope you both are fab.
> 
> one more request please:
> 
> ebay item name: Authentic burberry formal blazer size UK 6, US 4, ITA 38
> 
> item number: 141432033417
> 
> ebay seller ID: johnjhowe87
> 
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141432033417
> 
> 
> many many thanks!!
> 
> best wishes,
> esem



We like to see a content tag. The labels so far look good - hand stitching around the collar. Will the seller send better photos of the labels?
t


----------



## terite

coolgrly said:


> Hello, can I have an opinion on this please?  TIA
> 
> Item Name:  Burberrys Prorsum Scarf
> Link
> Photos
> 
> Looks like a vintage blue scarf.
> Genuine
> NOT Prorsum
> t


----------



## terite

Bjork07 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Please help me take a look at this jacket and see if it is authentic.  I bought it off eBay last week.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

hotchilli said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Another request here:
> Item Name: Authentic Vintage Burberry Nova Check Medium Italian Speedy Bowling Tote Handbag
> Item Number: 400794868668
> Seller ID: raffstuff69
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400794868668?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649
> 
> Is this an authentic Burberry? Many thanks!



Yes authentic - about yr 2000 or so. 
t


----------



## hotchilli

terite said:


> Yes authentic - about yr 2000 or so.
> t




Many thanks! Have a great day, Terite!


----------



## terite

hotchilli said:


> Many thanks! Have a great day, Terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## KC2409

terite said:


> There are no red flags for me. It is ok if the back of the Made in tag is blank, but then there should be some fabric tags in the pocket. Everything that I can see looks good.
> t



Many Thanks Terite


----------



## coolgrly

terite said:


> coolgrly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can I have an opinion on this please?  TIA
> 
> Item Name:  Burberrys Prorsum Scarf
> Link
> Photos
> 
> Looks like a vintage blue scarf.
> Genuine
> NOT Prorsum
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much terite!
Click to expand...


----------



## UGAGIRL521

Can you please take a look at this scarf and let me know if it is authentic? I purchased it from Tradesy, and I would like to send it back if it is not authentic.


----------



## terite

KC2409 said:


> Many Thanks Terite



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

coolgrly said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much terite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

UGAGIRL521 said:


> Can you please take a look at this scarf and let me know if it is authentic? I purchased it from Tradesy, and I would like to send it back if it is not authentic.



I have only seen two things from Tradesy - both fake.
Fake
t


----------



## UGAGIRL521

Thank You Terite!!


----------



## terite

UGAGIRL521 said:


> Thank You Terite!!



You are welcome.t


----------



## manjusaka

Hi, could anyone authenticate this scarf please? Thanks


----------



## terite

manjusaka said:


> Hi, could anyone authenticate this scarf please? Thanks
> 
> Fake
> t


----------



## ujili

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks!

Name:Auth Burberry Prorsum Bag Python Leather Haymarket Check vinyl key metallic iris
Seller ID: sali_boutique
Item Number: 171526019853
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171526019853?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## manjusaka

terite said:


> manjusaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could anyone authenticate this scarf please? Thanks
> 
> Fake
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one? Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Roderich

Hello everybody, 

I' m going to buy the typical Burberry scarf for my wife as x-mas present. I know that there are a lot of Fakes out there but now I found a maybe realistic offer for a 50%wool 50% scarf for around 110 euro. Its a made in england scrarf, not scotland. Do these 50% scarfs exist and is the price realistic  or is it pobably a fake?

and if it's real: Does anyone has made some experiences with this 50% mix? Is it ok or does it pick (my wife is very sensitive with that) . Is it worth to buy or better go for the 400 euro made in scotland version with 100% cashmere?

Thanks a lot and greetings from Germany!

Roderick


----------



## terite

ujili said:


> Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> 
> Name:Auth Burberry Prorsum Bag Python Leather Haymarket Check vinyl key metallic iris
> Seller ID: sali_boutique
> Item Number: 171526019853
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171526019853?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

manjusaka said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one? Thanks!
> Send a photo of the whole scarf, and also the plastic piece.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

I' m going to buy the typical Burberry scarf for my wife as x-mas present. I know that there are a lot of Fakes out there but now I found a maybe realistic offer for a 50%wool 50% scarf for around 110 euro. Its a made in england scrarf, not scotland. Do these 50% scarfs exist and is the price realistic  or is it pobably a fake?

and if it's real: Does anyone has made some experiences with this 50% mix? Is it ok or does it pick (my wife is very sensitive with that) . Is it worth to buy or better go for the 400 euro made in scotland version with 100% cashmere?

Thanks a lot and greetings from Germany!

Roderick[/QUOTE]

The 50/50 scarves exist. Also made in England scarves. Blue fabric labels are on older scarves, beige fabric labels are on the newer ones.

Nothing beats cashmere. There are low priced genuine scarves and high priced fakes, so send your photos here if you the item authenticated before you pay.
t


----------



## manjusaka

terite said:


> manjusaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one? Thanks!
> Send a photo of the whole scarf, and also the plastic piece.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Addy

terite said:


> *Hi Addy!!!!
> 
> 
> Got snow?
> :snowballs:*
> *t*



:santawave:


----------



## terite

manjusaka said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manjusaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## veneti

hi, could you please authenticat this scarf? thank you so much  

Item Name:Burberry school rosa check karo 100% kashmere 
Item Number:131319514457
Seller ID: ridgi007
Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/131319514457?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Roderich

Hi Terite, 
thanks for your first Feedback. Here´s the 50% cashmere scarf. Is this a real Burberry scarf ? Thanks for your great Support.


----------



## Roderich

Hi everybody, 


and what about this one ? The seller claims it´s genuine, costs about 260 Euro. I think the Burberry typo Looks a bit cheap or could this one be a real one ?




s10-de.vinted.net/images/item_photos/414/720/443/344027414.jpeg?1406654548
s10-de.vinted.net/images/item_photos/814/720/443/344027418.jpeg?1406654548


s10-de.vinted.net/images/item_photos/493/720/443/344027394.jpeg?1406654546


----------



## Roderich

And here my last try, one for 320 Euro:


http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damenm...672-burberry-giant-check-100-orginal-Kaschmir


Meanwhile I have the Impression that there are nearly ONLY Burberry fake scarf out there and maybe it´s really better to buy a new one in a Burberry store. But tryinng to get a real used one is like "dancing on a mine field"


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> hi, could you please authenticat this scarf? thank you so much
> 
> Item Name:Burberry school rosa check karo 100% kashmere
> Item Number:131319514457
> Seller ID: ridgi007
> Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/131319514457?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



This link does not work for me (try again).
t


----------



## terite

Roderich said:


> Hi Terite,
> thanks for your first Feedback. Here´s the 50% cashmere scarf. Is this a real Burberry scarf ? Thanks for your great Support.


Hi Terite, 
thanks for your first Feedback. Here´s the 50% cashmere scarf. Is this a real Burberry scarf ? Thanks for your great Support.

Fake
t


----------



## terite

Roderich said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> 
> and what about this one ? The seller claims it´s genuine, costs about 260 Euro. I think the Burberry typo Looks a bit cheap or could this one be a real one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s10-de.vinted.net/images/item_photos/414/720/443/344027414.jpeg?1406654548
> s10-de.vinted.net/images/item_photos/814/720/443/344027418.jpeg?1406654548
> 
> 
> s10-de.vinted.net/images/item_photos/493/720/443/344027394.jpeg?1406654546


The typo? Where is the typo - is there a link to an auction here or just these three photos?


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> hi, could you please authenticat this scarf? thank you so much
> 
> Item Name:Burberry school rosa check karo 100% kashmere
> Item Number:131319514457
> Seller ID: ridgi007
> Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/131319514457?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


Oh - I found it - Genuine.

T


----------



## shopgirl18

Hi!  I am new to the forums and was wondering whether you could help me out on this:


Item Name: Burberry Tote
 Item Number: n/a
 Seller ID: BeverlyJR
 Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/53019-beverlyjr-burberry-tote 


Thanks!


----------



## veneti

terite said:


> Oh - I found it - Genuine.
> 
> T


thank you!!!!


----------



## terite

shopgirl18 said:


> Hi!  I am new to the forums and was wondering whether you could help me out on this:
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Tote
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: BeverlyJR
> Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/53019-beverlyjr-burberry-tote
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> thank you!!!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## shopgirl18

Thanks!  What about these?

Item name: BURBERRY Gray and Black Check Hobo Bag
Item number: 261639322433
Seller: adesign101174
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261639322433?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
The seller said that there was no serial number (not even on the other side of the "made in Italy" tag.  I'm not sure if all Burberry bags have serial numbers?

And this:
Item name: Burberry Smokey Plaid Metallic Gray Silver Bag - Satchel
Item number: 1363630
Seller: Yael
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-bag-satchel-1363630/?tref=category

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Addy

shopgirl18 said:


> Thanks!  What about these?
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY Gray and Black Check Hobo Bag
> Item number: 261639322433
> Seller: adesign101174
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261639322433?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> The seller said that there was no serial number (not even on the other side of the "made in Italy" tag.  I'm not sure if all Burberry bags have serial numbers?
> 
> And this:
> Item name: Burberry Smokey Plaid Metallic Gray Silver Bag - Satchel
> Item number: 1363630
> Seller: Yael
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-bag-satchel-1363630/?tref=category
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



#1 - need clearer pic of MADE IN stamp

#2 - please post the pics as we do not join such sites


----------



## shopgirl18

Addy said:


> #2 - please post the pics as we do not join such sites



Sorry!  See the tradesy photos here:

http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/shopgirl1805/library/


----------



## shopgirl18

Addy said:


> #1 - need clearer pic of MADE IN stamp



The seller updated the photos to add a clearer stamp:

Item name: BURBERRY Gray and Black Check Hobo Bag
Item number: 261639322433
Seller: adesign101174
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261639322433...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Addy

shopgirl18 said:


> Sorry!  See the tradesy photos here:
> 
> http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/shopgirl1805/library/



Can you make the serial stamp and heat stamp larger/closer?


----------



## Addy

shopgirl18 said:


> The seller updated the photos to add a clearer stamp:
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY Gray and Black Check Hobo Bag
> Item number: 261639322433
> Seller: adesign101174
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261639322433...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



I don't like the MADE IN stamp

Please wait for* T* to take a look


----------



## shopgirl18

Addy said:


> Can you make the serial stamp and heat stamp larger/closer?



I replaced those photos with larger/closer versions.  Let me know if they work.

http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/shopgirl1805/library/

Thanks!


----------



## Nordic princess

Please authenticate;

Item name: burberry bag leather
Item number: 336867042
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-ruskea-olkalaukku/336867042
Seller: symppisp

Comment: i wonder what could have been the retail price, im not familiar with burberry. Thanks!


----------



## terite

Addy said:


> I don't like the MADE IN stamp
> 
> Please wait for* T* to take a look



I would expect that to be Made in China - so I would like to see a photo of the zipper/zipper pull and the back of the Made in Italy tag.
t


----------



## terite

Nordic princess said:


> Please authenticate;
> 
> Item name: burberry bag leather
> Item number: 336867042
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-ruskea-olkalaukku/336867042
> Seller: symppisp
> 
> Comment: i wonder what could have been the retail price, im not familiar with burberry. Thanks!



Photos are not clear enough to say much.
t


----------



## Nordic princess

terite said:


> Photos are not clear enough to say much.
> t



Here are some extra pics, clearer

http://aijaa.com/a/nJ8P98

Hope this helps!


----------



## Addy

shopgirl18 said:


> I replaced those photos with larger/closer versions.  Let me know if they work.
> 
> http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/shopgirl1805/library/
> 
> Thanks!



Look messy, wait for *T* to take a look also


----------



## Addy

Nordic princess said:


> Here are some extra pics, clearer
> 
> http://aijaa.com/a/nJ8P98
> 
> Hope this helps!



Looks good


----------



## indiannas

Hello and thanks in advance!  I recently bought this trench at Nordstrom Rack and would like to think it's authentic based on where I bought it, but some other members have reported getting fakes there lately, so I guess I'd just like the peace of mind. 

Item Name: Burberry Bromstead Contrast Trim Trench (in "Sisal")
Link: N/A
Have attached photos below, I think I should have covered everything required-- thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

indiannas said:


> Hello and thanks in advance!  I recently bought this trench at Nordstrom Rack and would like to think it's authentic based on where I bought it, but some other members have reported getting fakes there lately, so I guess I'd just like the peace of mind.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Bromstead Contrast Trim Trench (in "Sisal")
> Link: N/A
> Have attached photos below, I think I should have covered everything required-- thank you so much!



Need pics of size and materials/care tags


----------



## Alairiana

Hello,

Can you please authenticate this Burberry Trench coat? The seller says he got it from the sample sale/factory direct and 100% authentic. 

Item name: Burberry long trench gem embellished coat.

Item code: ITMBD114MAG
                  3931502/64L

Made in Italy

ATTACH]2802864[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2802865
View attachment 2802866
View attachment 2802867
View attachment 2802868
View attachment 2802869
View attachment 2802870
View attachment 2802871
View attachment 2802872
View attachment 2802875


----------



## Alairiana

I don't think those attachment are working. I uploaded on photobucket. Thanks in advance!

http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/aryannas29/library/


----------



## jmoschg

Could you authenticate something i just bought off of ebay and received today. It is the first bag i have ever bought from the internet and it is a gift so i would like to make sure it is authentic before i give it for christmas. Thank you so much

Burberry Packable Nylon Small Buckleigh Tote


----------



## Addy

Alairiana said:


> I don't think those attachment are working. I uploaded on photobucket. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/aryannas29/library/



Looks odd, need pic of size tag


----------



## Addy

jmoschg said:


> Could you authenticate something i just bought off of ebay and received today. It is the first bag i have ever bought from the internet and it is a gift so i would like to make sure it is authentic before i give it for christmas. Thank you so much
> 
> Burberry Packable Nylon Small Buckleigh Tote



Need pics of black plastic tag on string, tag print between the two sides you already have pictures of (materials)


----------



## jmoschg

here are the additional pictures


----------



## terite

Addy said:


> Look messy, wait for *T* to take a look also



I need better photos of the Made in tag front and back and right side up please, zipper pull.
t


----------



## terite

jmoschg said:


> here are the additional pictures



Cobalt tote looks good.
t


----------



## jmoschg

terite said:


> Cobalt tote looks good.
> t



thank you very much i appreciate it


----------



## terite

Alairiana said:


> I don't think those attachment are working. I uploaded on photobucket. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/aryannas29/library/



Tags look very odd. Buttons do not look right either - for that style.
t


----------



## terite

jmoschg said:


> thank you very much i appreciate it



You are welcome.
a/t


----------



## Alairiana

terite said:


> Tags look very odd. Buttons do not look right either - for that style.
> t





Thank you for your reply. So will you say it's not authentic? Please let me know if you need to see more pics of the tags? All your help is appreciated.


----------



## Alairiana

Addy said:


> Looks odd, need pic of size tag




Hello Addy/terite

I uploaded more care tag pictures please have a look and the coat just have a M size tag. Thank you for taking a look at this. 

http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/aryannas29/library/


----------



## terite

Alairiana said:


> Hello Addy/terite
> 
> I uploaded more care tag pictures please have a look and the coat just have a M size tag. Thank you for taking a look at this.
> 
> http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/aryannas29/library/



Send in the M size tag photo, and a photo of the neck/back of neck
t


----------



## indiannas

Addy said:


> Need pics of size and materials/care tags



Here you go, hopefully this is enough!


----------



## Alairiana

terite said:


> Send in the M size tag photo, and a photo of the neck/back of neck
> t




I uploaded the pics. Thank you again. 

http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/aryannas29/library/


----------



## Nordic princess

Please authenticate:

Item name: burberry scarf
Item number: 336524073
Seller: juliamarianne
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-kaulahuivi/336524073


----------



## Alairiana

terite said:


> Send in the M size tag photo, and a photo of the neck/back of neck
> t




Hello Addy and Terite,

I uploaded the pictures. What do you guys think? Please help me out here. Thank you.


----------



## joeso88

Greetings. I would like You opinion on these items. It's being sold on our auction site. If you could just look at the photos and from them decide if it could be an original. It's said to be new, but the low price seems way off to me. And from the photos i am not sure about it. Thank Your for checking 

1)
Item Name: Burberry Shirt
Item Number: 4786330787
Seller ID: paskotina
Link: http://aukro.cz/lux-lehky-kabat-zn-burberry-vel-l-xl-i4786330787.html

2)
Item Name: Burberry Coat L/X
Item Number: 4785681547
Seller ID: aki_h
Link: [http://aukro.cz/kosile-burberry-s-m-i4785681547.html


----------



## terite

indiannas said:


> Here you go, hopefully this is enough!



Burberry Brit trench from Nordstroms looks perfect.
t


----------



## terite

joeso88 said:


> Greetings. I would like You opinion on these items. It's being sold on our auction site. If you could just look at the photos and from them decide if it could be an original. It's said to be new, but the low price seems way off to me. And from the photos i am not sure about it. Thank Your for checking
> 
> 1)
> Item Name: Burberry Shirt
> Item Number: 4786330787
> Seller ID: paskotina
> Link: http://aukro.cz/lux-lehky-kabat-zn-burberry-vel-l-xl-i4786330787.html
> 
> 2)
> Item Name: Burberry Coat L/X
> Item Number: 4785681547
> Seller ID: aki_h
> Link: [http://aukro.cz/kosile-burberry-s-m-i4785681547.html



1. FAKE
2. FAKE
t
(You cannot tell much by the price)


----------



## terite

Nordic princess said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item name: burberry scarf
> Item number: 336524073
> Seller: juliamarianne
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-kaulahuivi/336524073



A photo of the label would be good - t


----------



## terite

Alairiana said:


> Hello Addy and Terite,
> 
> I uploaded the pictures. What do you guys think? Please help me out here. Thank you.



Well, 
The care tags look VERY wrong, the buttons look wrong, the style looks odd, the trench is missing some typical features. The fabric label, the neck chain and some other details look right. 

I suggest that you inspect the coat for quality/design/craftsmanship. Sample sale? Then why a size medium? That collar suggests a style from several years ago. Why are the buttons so far apart across the front?

I don't know what is going on with this coat. 
t


----------



## Alairiana

Thank you so much for taking out the time to give me a detail reply. Yes I too agree with the size M and odd buttons. The seller insisted many times that it is an authentic coat and he picked it up from the sample sale. 

The craftsmanship looks good..stitches neat and aligned. I will be returning it.. He agreed to refund me full amount. 

Thank you again to Addy and Terite!!


----------



## indiannas

terite said:


> Burberry Brit trench from Nordstroms looks perfect.
> t



Thank you so much! I was figuring as much but after reading about 3-4 people on the Nordstrom Rack thread who got fakes, I was a little unnerved and just wanted to be sure. You have definitely given me some peace of mind!


----------



## terite

Alairiana said:


> Thank you so much for taking out the time to give me a detail reply. Yes I too agree with the size M and odd buttons. The seller insisted many times that it is an authentic coat and he picked it up from the sample sale.
> 
> The craftsmanship looks good..stitches neat and aligned. I will be returning it.. He agreed to refund me full amount.
> 
> Thank you again to Addy and Terite!!



I think I agree with you to return it - it would be difficult for YOU to resell it. And it is not a NEW style. There are so many great deals on coats out there.
t


----------



## terite

indiannas said:


> Thank you so much! I was figuring as much but after reading about 3-4 people on the Nordstrom Rack thread who got fakes, I was a little unnerved and just wanted to be sure. You have definitely given me some peace of mind!



You are welcome. 
t


----------



## Itram

Hi!
I am new to this and fairly computer illiterate so forgive me if I have posted this in the wrong forum!
I was hoping you all could help me authenticate a Burberry leather tote I am about to buy (she has reserved the item for me). The seller doesn't know how old the item is but has provided extensive pictures to lead me to believe that it is authentic but I'm hoping to get the green light from you as well.
I hope I've provided all the information below.
Many thanks! 
Itram


Item: Authentic Burberry London Brown Leather Tote Shopper Shouder Bag Made in Italy (she doesn't know what the official name is...and neither do I)


Seller: belmodo


Item number: 170740319


Link to photos (but also copied below): http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...e-Shopper-Shouder-Bag-Made-in-Italy/170740319









bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/1807/7715/45/00_thumb155_crop.jpg
bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/1807/7715/73/17_thumb155_crop.JPG
s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/1807/7715/89/18_thumb155_crop.JPG
bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/1340/7560/85/4_thumb155_crop.JPG
s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/1458/9712/83/11_thumb155_crop.JPG
bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/1458/9718/59/12_thumb155_crop.JPG
bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/1458/9721/85/14_thumb155_crop.JPG
bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/1340/7563/29/5_thumb155_crop.jpg
s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/1814/3311/58/24_thumb155_crop.jpg
s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/1814/3311/14/23_thumb155_crop.jpg
s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/1814/3311/10/21_thumb155_crop.jpg
bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/1814/3311/06/20_thumb155_crop.jpg
bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/1807/7708/85/8_thumb155_crop.JPG
bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/1807/7714/69/9_thumb155_crop.JPG
bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/1807/7699/80/burb_thumb155_crop.JPG


----------



## terite

Itram said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this and fairly computer illiterate so forgive me if I have posted this in the wrong forum!
> I was hoping you all could help me authenticate a Burberry leather tote I am about to buy (she has reserved the item for me). The seller doesn't know how old the item is but has provided extensive pictures to lead me to believe that it is authentic but I'm hoping to get the green light from you as well.
> I hope I've provided all the information below.
> Many thanks!
> Itram
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Burberry London Brown Leather Tote Shopper Shouder Bag Made in Italy (she doesn't know what the official name is...and neither do I)
> 
> 
> Seller: belmodo
> 
> 
> Item number: 170740319
> 
> 
> Link to photos (but also copied below): http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...e-Shopper-Shouder-Bag-Made-in-Italy/170740319
> 
> 
> Nice tote. 2005
> genuine
> t
> 
> PS: Be careful buying stuff on Bonanza etc.


----------



## joeso88

terite said:


> 1. FAKE
> 2. FAKE
> t
> (You cannot tell much by the price)



I knew it. Thank You.


----------



## witchyj

Hi, i need help to identify if this bag is authentic?  I already bought it for $560 (bidding from ebay).  Im still waiting for the item to arrive.  Then i saw a new post from the seller and he/she used the same pics.  Im just worried if its not authentic?  Please help me.  If still need the close up photos to authenticate,  i'll post them when the bag arrives.  Thanks so much. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121482909546&alt=web


----------



## terite

witchyj said:


> Hi, i need help to identify if this bag is authentic?  I already bought it for $560 (bidding from ebay).  Im still waiting for the item to arrive.  Then i saw a new post from the seller and he/she used the same pics.  Im just worried if its not authentic?  Please help me.  If still need the close up photos to authenticate,  i'll post them when the bag arrives.  Thanks so much.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121482909546&alt=web



Hi:

We need to see closeup photos of all the tags and labels - far away shots don't always help.
t


----------



## terite

joeso88 said:


> I knew it. Thank You.



You are welcome - keep checking here before you buy.
t


----------



## Itram

terite said:


> Itram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I am new to this and fairly computer illiterate so forgive me if I have posted this in the wrong forum!
> I was hoping you all could help me authenticate a Burberry leather tote I am about to buy (she has reserved the item for me). The seller doesn't know how old the item is but has provided extensive pictures to lead me to believe that it is authentic but I'm hoping to get the green light from you as well.
> I hope I've provided all the information below.
> Many thanks!
> Itram
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Burberry London Brown Leather Tote Shopper Shouder Bag Made in Italy (she doesn't know what the official name is...and neither do I)
> 
> 
> Seller: belmodo
> 
> 
> Item number: 170740319
> 
> 
> Link to photos (but also copied below): http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...e-Shopper-Shouder-Bag-Made-in-Italy/170740319
> 
> 
> Nice tote. 2005
> genuine
> t
> 
> PS: Be careful buying stuff on Bonanza etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU T!
> Itram
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Itram said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU T!
> Itram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## uadjit

I know there are only 3 pics but I thought this bag looked a bit suspicious:

Item Name: Burberry Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 3406230
Seller ID: thredUP
Link: http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Burberry/-/3406230


----------



## terite

uadjit said:


> I know there are only 3 pics but I thought this bag looked a bit suspicious:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 3406230
> Seller ID: thredUP
> Link: http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Burberry/-/3406230



We need to see the tags and labels on the inside.
t


----------



## uadjit

terite said:


> We need to see the tags and labels on the inside.
> t



OK. I will ask them for more photos.


----------



## cootyhoot

I'm trying to determine the authenticity of this Burberry London duffle coat which I recently bought used on eBay for around $400. The seller claimed to be the original purchaser from a Burberry boutique, and had 100% feedback. Most of the details seem spot-on, the Rs look right, there's engraving on all buttons and toggles, check pattern is parallel, logo stitching is raised on the labels, etc. However, I wasn't able to find a serial number, just an order number (which is fading significantly and was found inside the left front pocket, along with the size tag). Did older coats not have the serial numbers that current ones do? I also noticed that on one of the toggles the engraved "Burberry" isn't really centered and almost falls off the toggle (all the others are well-centered), and that some of the parallel stitching has uneven gaps where the toggles are attached on the inside. I'm not sure if I'm scrutinizing too much or just enough. Thank you in advance for any help authenticating this coat.


----------



## witchyj

terite said:


> Hi:
> 
> We need to see closeup photos of all the tags and labels - far away shots don't always help.
> t


 
Hi, I received the parcel today. Unfortunately they sent me a wrong item. But can you please have a look if it's genuine? If it's not, I'll probably demand for a refund instead of asking them to send me the correct item. Thanks so much for your help!.


----------



## witchyj

witchyj said:


> Hi, I received the parcel today. Unfortunately they sent me a wrong item. But can you please have a look if it's genuine? If it's not, I'll probably demand for a refund instead of asking them to send me the correct item. Thanks so much for your help!.


 
Another pics. Thanks.


----------



## uadjit

uadjit said:


> I know there are only 3 pics but I thought this bag looked a bit suspicious:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 3406230
> Seller ID: thredUP
> Link: http://www.thredup.com/shop/women/Shoulder-Bags/Burberry/-/3406230



They sent these additional photos: http://s188.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Bags/Burberry%20Shoulder%20Bag


----------



## terite

cootyhoot said:


> I'm trying to determine the authenticity of this Burberry London duffle coat which I recently bought used on eBay for around $400. The seller claimed to be the original purchaser from a Burberry boutique, and had 100% feedback. Most of the details seem spot-on, the Rs look right, there's engraving on all buttons and toggles, check pattern is parallel, logo stitching is raised on the labels, etc. However, I wasn't able to find a serial number, just an order number (which is fading significantly and was found inside the left front pocket, along with the size tag). Did older coats not have the serial numbers that current ones do? I also noticed that on one of the toggles the engraved "Burberry" isn't really centered and almost falls off the toggle (all the others are well-centered), and that some of the parallel stitching has uneven gaps where the toggles are attached on the inside. I'm not sure if I'm scrutinizing too much or just enough. Thank you in advance for any help authenticating this coat.




Sometimes a person can be too paranoid about fakes.
This is a lovely duffle - genuine
t
Serial numbers on coats is a new(ish) thing.


----------



## terite

witchyj said:


> Another pics. Thanks.



No - fake
t


----------



## terite

uadjit said:


> They sent these additional photos: http://s188.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Bags/Burberry%20Shoulder%20Bag



Genuine
t


----------



## uadjit

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you, terite!


----------



## cootyhoot

terite said:


> Sometimes a person can be too paranoid about fakes.
> This is a lovely duffle - genuine
> t
> Serial numbers on coats is a new(ish) thing.



Thank you so much for your help terite!


----------



## forever.elise

witchyj said:


> Another pics. Thanks.




This is real. I just to work for Burberry and I have sold that bag before. It's PVC and leather, that's why it's made in China. Still authentic.


----------



## forever.elise

forever.elise said:


> This is real. I just to work for Burberry and I have sold that bag before. It's PVC and leather, that's why it's made in China. Still authentic.




*I used to work for Burberry


----------



## forever.elise

cootyhoot said:


> I'm trying to determine the authenticity of this Burberry London duffle coat which I recently bought used on eBay for around $400. The seller claimed to be the original purchaser from a Burberry boutique, and had 100% feedback. Most of the details seem spot-on, the Rs look right, there's engraving on all buttons and toggles, check pattern is parallel, logo stitching is raised on the labels, etc. However, I wasn't able to find a serial number, just an order number (which is fading significantly and was found inside the left front pocket, along with the size tag). Did older coats not have the serial numbers that current ones do? I also noticed that on one of the toggles the engraved "Burberry" isn't really centered and almost falls off the toggle (all the others are well-centered), and that some of the parallel stitching has uneven gaps where the toggles are attached on the inside. I'm not sure if I'm scrutinizing too much or just enough. Thank you in advance for any help authenticating this coat.




This coat is defiantly fake. The toggle is a dead giveaway.


----------



## forever.elise

terite said:


> No - fake
> t




Why do you say this is fake?


----------



## forever.elise

witchyj said:


> Another pics. Thanks.




Just so you know, Burberry often presents the same items year after year but to keep prices up, they might change a couple details. Here is the link for Burberry's current site, where you can find pretty much the same bag. The only difference is I believe this comes with a small porchette. I can assure you I have sold this bag in the past, it came in other colors as well. 

https://us.burberry.com/the-small-canter-in-haymarket-check-p39198691


----------



## witchyj

Thanks so much..


----------



## forever.elise

cootyhoot said:


> I'm trying to determine the authenticity of this Burberry London duffle coat which I recently bought used on eBay for around $400. The seller claimed to be the original purchaser from a Burberry boutique, and had 100% feedback. Most of the details seem spot-on, the Rs look right, there's engraving on all buttons and toggles, check pattern is parallel, logo stitching is raised on the labels, etc. However, I wasn't able to find a serial number, just an order number (which is fading significantly and was found inside the left front pocket, along with the size tag). Did older coats not have the serial numbers that current ones do? I also noticed that on one of the toggles the engraved "Burberry" isn't really centered and almost falls off the toggle (all the others are well-centered), and that some of the parallel stitching has uneven gaps where the toggles are attached on the inside. I'm not sure if I'm scrutinizing too much or just enough. Thank you in advance for any help authenticating this coat.




Can I ask you what year the seller purchased the coat? There is a possibility that older coats had manufacturing problems like that one toggle, and if so, they may have sent it to an outlet. But my only question is, if it is just one toggle that has a problem, Burberry wouldn't have scraped the whole coat, they would have just replace the toggle...


----------



## Nordic princess

Please authenticate;

Item name: burberry childrens scarf
Item number:  337437996
Seller: friidula
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-lasten-kaulahuivi/337437996

Tia!


----------



## cootyhoot

forever.elise said:


> Can I ask you what year the seller purchased the coat? There is a possibility that older coats had manufacturing problems like that one toggle, and if so, they may have sent it to an outlet. But my only question is, if it is just one toggle that has a problem, Burberry wouldn't have scraped the whole coat, they would have just replace the toggle...



They claim to have purchased it in 2006/2007 from a Burberry store in NYC. I've just asked if it was purchased from a boutique or an outlet. They said it was purchased at the Burberry Soho store, not an outlet, and that it was ordered from the store and shipped since they didn't have her size in-store. Everything from the posting seems genuine, along with the seller's responses, so I'm hoping it's genuine and the toggle is just something that got through quality control. Of course, better to know than to be naive.


----------



## terite

uadjit said:


> Thank you, terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

cootyhoot said:


> Thank you so much for your help terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Ally1989

Please authenticate;

Item name: burberry scarf
Item number: 360777023535
Seller: fashionlovers10
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360777023535?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

forever.elise said:


> Can I ask you what year the seller purchased the coat? There is a possibility that older coats had manufacturing problems like that one toggle, and if so, they may have sent it to an outlet. But my only question is, if it is just one toggle that has a problem, Burberry wouldn't have scraped the whole coat, they would have just replace the toggle...




This is a problem that we see often - (deeming an item fake because it has a flaw), the coat has thick wool duffel fabric, fabulous details, chain at the neck, the correct lining, aligned patterninig, authentic fabric labels, gorgeous toggles, the right buttons, correct size tags, correct Burberry London tags on the inside, and on and on, and on. 

And it looks like a fabulous Burberry duffel coat.

But because the stamp on the toggle is off center ... 

t


----------



## terite

forever.elise said:


> This coat is defiantly fake. The toggle is a dead giveaway.




I completely disagree forever.elise

t


----------



## terite

Nordic princess said:


> Please authenticate;
> 
> Item name: burberry childrens scarf
> Item number:  337437996
> Seller: friidula
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-lasten-kaulahuivi/337437996
> 
> Tia!




Looks good.
t


----------



## Ally1989

Please authenticate, 

Anyone seen this seller as authentic material? They have a lot of feedback on new burberry items, I also saw the idea once in one of these threads however they do not have any close up images of the tags.. 

Seller: wsdlb
Item: burberry teal scarf
Item number: ( 121477139424 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121477139424?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

Ally1989 said:


> Please authenticate,
> 
> Anyone seen this seller as authentic material? They have a lot of feedback on new burberry items, I also saw the idea once in one of these threads however they do not have any close up images of the tags..
> 
> Seller: wsdlb
> Item: burberry teal scarf
> Item number: ( 121477139424 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121477139424?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



I would not buy anything unless I could have a good look at it - including all tags and labels. Also, they use a lot of stock photos in their ads). 

It always makes me think - what are they hiding?
If you have an interest in a specific item - ask for more photos - the scarf link - shows no labels at all.
t


----------



## Ally1989

terite said:


> I would not buy anything unless I could have a good look at it - including all tags and labels. Also, they use a lot of stock photos in their ads).
> 
> It always makes me think - what are they hiding?
> If you have an interest in a specific item - ask for more photos - the scarf link - shows no labels at all.
> t


Thank you I appreciate it.. I did ask them for them but they returned the question with the possibility of finding a recite..


----------



## Ally1989

Ally1989 said:


> Please authenticate;
> 
> Item name: burberry scarf
> Item number: 360777023535
> Seller: fashionlovers10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360777023535?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


What do you think of this one? 

It doesn't appear as common, the established letters connect too


----------



## terite

Ally1989 said:


> What do you think of this one?
> 
> It doesn't appear as common, the established letters connect too




I remember these scarves from a few years back.

This one shows the tags, labels and the embroidered Burberry knight/name etc.
Genuine.
(You might assume that these came from outlets and may have been purchased for resale. - I would like to see the inside of that paper tag to see the original/reduced price/name etc.)
t


----------



## Ally1989

So you think it's safe to purchase and be genuine. Or you wouldn't be confident without seeing the inside tag. The only image I can find close to it on google takes me to a 2011 site that was shutdown for replicas.. 

I would never know if it was fake but I only want to pay that for the full cashmere and lifelong quality they have


----------



## Ally1989

Last one! 
Please authenticate

Burberry claret scarf  

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...52455?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2a473aa667
Seller: lovedesign56
Item number: 
( 181583652455 )

Thanks !


----------



## cootyhoot

Could I please also get your opinions on the authenticity of this auction? Thank you!

Auction name: Auth Burberry London Red Rain Coat Jacket- Sz S - Detachable Hood- Check Trench
Auction number: 131344871547
Seller ID: valgal508
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131344871547?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*
*


----------



## jcmb13

Can you please authenticate this coat?  Haven't purchased a blue label...

Item Name: Burberry Wool Coat
Item Number: 171538168397
Seller ID: anesthetized
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171538168397?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

Ally1989 said:


> So you think it's safe to purchase and be genuine. Or you wouldn't be confident without seeing the inside tag. The only image I can find close to it on google takes me to a 2011 site that was shutdown for replicas..
> 
> I would never know if it was fake but I only want to pay that for the full cashmere and lifelong quality they have



It is genuine.

I just said that I would like to see the inside of the tag to see the original PRICE. lol
T


----------



## terite

Ally1989 said:


> Last one!
> Please authenticate
> 
> Burberry claret scarf
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...52455?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2a473aa667
> Seller: lovedesign56
> Item number:
> ( 181583652455 )
> 
> Thanks !



Tags are too blurry for me to tell.
t


----------



## terite

cootyhoot said:


> Could I please also get your opinions on the authenticity of this auction? Thank you!
> 
> Auction name: Auth Burberry London Red Rain Coat Jacket- Sz S - Detachable Hood- Check Trench
> Auction number: 131344871547
> Seller ID: valgal508
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131344871547?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

jcmb13 said:


> Can you please authenticate this coat?  Haven't purchased a blue label...
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Wool Coat
> Item Number: 171538168397
> Seller ID: anesthetized
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171538168397?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Yes, that is a Burberry Blue Label coat.
t


----------



## shopgirl18

terite said:


> I need better photos of the Made in tag front and back and right side up please, zipper pull.
> t





I added additional photos from the seller.


Thanks!


http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/shopgirl1805/library/


----------



## jcmb13

terite said:


> Yes, that is a Burberry Blue Label coat.
> t



Thank you t!


----------



## authprada

Hi, is this an authentic Burberry cosmetic bag? Thank you so much 

Seller: keyensian

Item: 301374203408

Title: Burberry Yellow Plaid Oval Make-Up Bag NWOT

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ye...lL0jZh1Doc5jFLDkfldeE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## forever.elise

terite said:


> This is a problem that we see often - (deeming an item fake because it has a flaw), the coat has thick wool duffel fabric, fabulous details, chain at the neck, the correct lining, aligned patterninig, authentic fabric labels, gorgeous toggles, the right buttons, correct size tags, correct Burberry London tags on the inside, and on and on, and on.
> 
> And it looks like a fabulous Burberry duffel coat.
> 
> But because the stamp on the toggle is off center ...
> 
> t




I did say that Burberry may have noticed the flaw and sent it to an outlet. I was just surprised to see an issue like that in the Soho store in NYC. And just so you know, people who counterfeit take items into the dressing rooms and actually cut out the tags so that they can then take them to manufacturing facilities to reprint those tags in the exact same way. Believe me, we would find our coats later with cloth tags cut off, it's clearly for that purpose.


----------



## forever.elise

cootyhoot said:


> They claim to have purchased it in 2006/2007 from a Burberry store in NYC. I've just asked if it was purchased from a boutique or an outlet. They said it was purchased at the Burberry Soho store, not an outlet, and that it was ordered from the store and shipped since they didn't have her size in-store. Everything from the posting seems genuine, along with the seller's responses, so I'm hoping it's genuine and the toggle is just something that got through quality control. Of course, better to know than to be naive.




I have 3 Burberry coats from 2009 and 2010. One Burberry Brit, and two Burberry London. I took pictures of the tags and also of my toggle (but mine is Burberry Brit) just in case it helps. I worked for the store and just don't remember seeing that jacket. Or the "order number" tag. Maybe that's something they attach that can be removable if it was ordered in.


----------



## forever.elise

terite said:


> I completely disagree forever.elise
> 
> t




Why did you comment that the Haymarket bag was fake? I don't believe it is. Yet when the coat looked a bit off you say I have a problem for deeming something to be fake. I didn't call you out, I simply asked why you thought it was fake. But you did try to lecture me on my opinion of the coat...????


----------



## terite

shopgirl18 said:


> I added additional photos from the seller.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/shopgirl1805/library/



This looks good.
t


----------



## terite

authprada said:


> Hi, is this an authentic Burberry cosmetic bag? Thank you so much
> 
> Seller: keyensian
> 
> Item: 301374203408
> 
> Title: Burberry Yellow Plaid Oval Make-Up Bag NWOT
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ye...lL0jZh1Doc5jFLDkfldeE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Vintage item - genuine
t


----------



## terite

jcmb13 said:


> Thank you t!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Welovechristina

Kindly authenticate this bag.  I'm sorry I don't know the name of the bag.  Thanks!

Item #: 171535583952
Seller: reeser702
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171535583952?redirect=mobile


----------



## Welovechristina

forever.elise said:


> Why did you comment that the Haymarket bag was fake? I don't believe it is. Yet when the coat looked a bit off you say I have a problem for deeming something to be fake. I didn't call you out, I simply asked why you thought it was fake. But you did try to lecture me on my opinion of the coat...????



I thought the official authenticators on this forum are Addy and Terite.  On the LV forum, only the authenticators are allowed to comment on authenticity.  Even though you used to work at a Burberry store, I don't believe you should attack Terite based on a difference in opinion.  The LV employees are not experts in determining authenticity.


----------



## forever.elise

Welovechristina said:


> I thought the official authenticators on this forum are Addy and Terite.  On the LV forum, only the authenticators are allowed to comment on authenticity.  Even though you used to work at a Burberry store, I don't believe you should attack Terite based on a difference in opinion.  The LV employees are not experts in determining authenticity.




Please use a different vocabulary word than "attack" and read what I wrote. I just asked "Why do you think it's fake?" I was honestly interested in why her opinion of that bag was fake. Actually, she "attacked" me when my opinion of the coat was fake, even though I clearly retracted my statement saying there was a possibility of a quality problem with that toggle, but I was just surprised that it was purchased in a mainline store. I actually felt the way she spoke was rude. I have a very knowledgable opinion as well, and I was only trying to help the confused buyer.


----------



## cootyhoot

I recently received this cashmere scarf from an ebay auction and would love an opinion of the authenticity. It appears that the materials tag was cut off (or if it's fake possibly never existed) and it feels shorter than a Burberry cashmere scarf I used to own. The auction claimed it was a used mens Burberry cashmere scarf, and the dimensions are 55" long by 12.5" wide, not including the fringe. The fringe is exactly 3" long. It feels as soft as my other cashmere goods, but I wanted to double check with the knowledgeable people here since the materials tag is missing, and since it seemed on the short side. Thank you so much for your help. I've attached photos of the logo as well as the stitching on the backside of the scarf where the logo is attached.


----------



## terite

cootyhoot said:


> I recently received this cashmere scarf from an ebay auction and would love an opinion of the authenticity. It appears that the materials tag was cut off (or if it's fake possibly never existed) and it feels shorter than a Burberry cashmere scarf I used to own. The auction claimed it was a used mens Burberry cashmere scarf, and the dimensions are 55" long by 12.5" wide, not including the fringe. The fringe is exactly 3" long. It feels as soft as my other cashmere goods, but I wanted to double check with the knowledgeable people here since the materials tag is missing, and since it seemed on the short side. Thank you so much for your help. I've attached photos of the logo as well as the stitching on the backside of the scarf where the logo is attached.



Can you please send a photo that shows the entire scarf? Perhaps a link to the original auction.

Older scarves did not come with a materials tag. The dimensions of 60 inches (with fringe) x about 12 inches wide is ok with me. 

Scarves have gotten bigger/longer/wider it seems - depends on many factors of course, but in general.

Do the cashmere softness/feel test.
t


----------



## zhouzhou

Hi, could you please have a look at these coat for me?

Item Name: Burberry wool coat
Item ID: 261654923261
Seller ID: 9paula
Item Link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261654923261?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Item Name: BURBERRY Ladies Coat. Limited Edition Check, Pure New Wool
Item ID: 261655958775
Seller ID: siouxwaller1968
Item Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261655958775?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Item Name: Burberry Ladies Wool Coat
Item ID: 121483392956
Seller ID: antsmarching_1977
Item Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121483392956?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


Many thanks indeed!!!

Regards,
-Z


----------



## terite

zhouzhou said:


> Hi, could you please have a look at these coat for me?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry wool coat
> Item ID: 261654923261
> Seller ID: 9paula
> Item Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261654923261?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY Ladies Coat. Limited Edition Check, Pure New Wool
> Item ID: 261655958775
> Seller ID: siouxwaller1968
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261655958775?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Ladies Wool Coat
> Item ID: 121483392956
> Seller ID: antsmarching_1977
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121483392956?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> 
> Many thanks indeed!!!
> 
> Regards,
> -Z



We like to see the materials tags and check the pockets for tags - and a button if they have one/and or a zipper.

Meanwhile - I had the matching purse for coat one and coat two.
t


----------



## Nordic princess

Please authenticate;

Item name; burberry authentic wool/cashmere scarf
Item number; 338645576
Seller: mirrrrra
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-huivi-aito-villa_cashmere-/338645576

Tia!


----------



## Welovechristina

Welovechristina said:


> Kindly authenticate this bag.  I'm sorry I don't know the name of the bag.  Thanks!
> 
> Item #: 171535583952
> Seller: reeser702
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171535583952?redirect=mobile



Bumping


----------



## totoy13

Hi all! I've been after a Burberry watch for a while and found this on ebay which I'm really interested in, but can't verify whether it's authentic or not  The watch is a Burberry BU9104.

Item name: Ladies Womens Rose Gold Authentic Burberry Wrist Watch In Box
Seller: sophiiee1997
Item number: 201218621770
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ladies-W...01218621770?pt=AU_Watches&hash=item2ed990814a

I greatly appreciate any help!


----------



## Addy

totoy13 said:


> Hi all! I've been after a Burberry watch for a while and found this on ebay which I'm really interested in, but can't verify whether it's authentic or not  The watch is a Burberry BU9104.
> 
> Item name: Ladies Womens Rose Gold Authentic Burberry Wrist Watch In Box
> Seller: sophiiee1997
> Item number: 201218621770
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ladies-W...01218621770?pt=AU_Watches&hash=item2ed990814a
> 
> I greatly appreciate any help!



Pics show 3 different watches


----------



## Addy

Welovechristina said:


> Kindly authenticate this bag.  I'm sorry I don't know the name of the bag.  Thanks!
> 
> Item #: 171535583952
> Seller: reeser702
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171535583952?redirect=mobile



Was not 24 hours yet since your post... please be patient next time

Looks good


----------



## Addy

Nordic princess said:


> Please authenticate;
> 
> Item name; burberry authentic wool/cashmere scarf
> Item number; 338645576
> Seller: mirrrrra
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-huivi-aito-villa_cashmere-/338645576
> 
> Tia!



Looks good

Please ensure you contribute to our forums if you wish to receive Authenticate This... assistance


----------



## didargal

Hi, please help me to authenticate this:

Item: Burberry Haymarket Knots Canterbury Tote
Seller: Facebook seller


----------



## esem.shaw

hi lovely terite and addy,

one more favour please for authentication&#9786;&#65039;

item name: Burberry Trench Coat
item number: 261662485715
seller ID: xlouisevh

link: 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261662485715 

many many thanks!! xxx


----------



## Addy

didargal said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Burberry Haymarket Knots Canterbury Tote
> Seller: Facebook seller



No Facebook links, please read post 1


----------



## Addy

esem.shaw said:


> hi lovely terite and addy,
> 
> one more favour please for authentication&#9786;&#65039;
> 
> item name: Burberry Trench Coat
> item number: 261662485715
> seller ID: xlouisevh
> 
> link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261662485715
> 
> many many thanks!! xxx



Fake


----------



## esem.shaw

Addy said:


> Fake




i thought so. thanks addy!! xx

can you please help me with this for my daughter -

item name: burberry mac
item number: 251719459546
seller ID: 7495gillian

link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251719459546 

thanks again!! xx


----------



## Kmiller_41

I was hoping someone could authenticate this scarf for me. This is my scarf and I believe it was purchased by my mom from Nordstrom about 12 years ago...I'm not positive though. It measures about 11" W x 69" L, 100% Lambswool.


----------



## totoy13

Addy said:


> Pics show 3 different watches



I've since told them to send more photos and theyve attached more for me,so if anything how do the last three photos look? Thanks so much


----------



## luo6232

Hi could someone please authenticate this burberry scarf for me?

Item name: Burberry Heritage Scarf 100% cashmere, color: Camel



Thank you in advance!


----------



## Addy

esem.shaw said:


> i thought so. thanks addy!! xx
> 
> can you please help me with this for my daughter -
> 
> item name: burberry mac
> item number: 251719459546
> seller ID: 7495gillian
> 
> link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251719459546
> 
> thanks again!! xx



Please see post 1 for list of required pics


----------



## Addy

luo6232 said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate this burberry scarf for me?
> 
> http://www.styleforum.net/t/440069/bb
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Please post in required format as per post 1


----------



## esem.shaw

Addy said:


> Please see post 1 for list of required pics




i have messaged the seller and is awaiting for a reply xx many thanks addy!!


----------



## Addy

totoy13 said:


> I've since told them to send more photos and theyve attached more for me,so if anything how do the last three photos look? Thanks so much



They need to ONLY post photos of the exact item they have for sale

I am not comfortable with their listing at all


----------



## Addy

Kmiller_41 said:


> I was hoping someone could authenticate this scarf for me. This is my scarf and I believe it was purchased by my mom from Nordstrom about 12 years ago...I'm not positive though. It measures about 11" W x 69" L, 100% Lambswool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2807942
> View attachment 2807943
> View attachment 2807944



Need pic of tag laid flat, also pic of back of it where it attaches to scarf


----------



## Nordic princess

Addy said:


> Looks good
> 
> Please ensure you contribute to our forums if you wish to receive Authenticate This... assistance



Thank you Addy! Yes I am going to


----------



## luo6232

Addy said:


> Please post in required format as per post 1



Thank you Addy, I've reedited my post in the correct format.


----------



## Addy

luo6232 said:


> Thank you Addy, I've reedited my post in the correct format.



Was there not a link?


----------



## luo6232

Addy said:


> Was there not a link?



Hi no link, the item is in my physical possession so I can upload whatever other pictures are needed.


----------



## divachic

Hello!

I am hoping for assistance in authenticating this Burberry (?) Scarf.  It feels like it is a woven linen possibly?  Unfortunately there are NO TAGS on it anywhere   so I'm miffed.  

Any help would gratefully be appreciated!  


Item name: Burberry (?) Scarf

Photos:


----------



## Addy

luo6232 said:


> Hi no link, the item is in my physical possession so I can upload whatever other pictures are needed.



Please post pic of plastic tag on string


----------



## Addy

divachic said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am hoping for assistance in authenticating this Burberry (?) Scarf.  It feels like it is a woven linen possibly?  Unfortunately there are NO TAGS on it anywhere   so I'm miffed.
> 
> Any help would gratefully be appreciated!
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry (?) Scarf
> 
> Photos:



Sorry, I can't say for sure without a tag


----------



## divachic

Addy said:


> Sorry, I can't say for sure without a tag




Hi Addy!  Wow you are QUICK!!  I totally understand!  Thank you anyway, though, for responding!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Addy said:


> Need pic of tag laid flat, also pic of back of it where it attaches to scarf




Here it is...


----------



## luo6232

Addy said:


> Please post pic of plastic tag on string



Not a problem, thank you so much for doing this by the way. Its a huge help!


----------



## esem.shaw

esem.shaw said:


> i thought so. thanks addy!! xx
> 
> can you please help me with this for my daughter -
> 
> item name: burberry mac
> item number: 251719459546
> seller ID: 7495gillian
> 
> link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=251719459546
> 
> thanks again!! xx




additional photos


----------



## PaPalombo

Hi  
Could you kindly authenticate this trench coat please and thank you!!!

Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/trench-coat-burberry/p/1593829 

This is Made In Malaysia and is 100$ Polyester with removable 100% wool lining. This is possible?

Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mandi

I purchased this coat from a Tradesy seller and just received it. I've never seen this type of burberry button logo on a jacket before. Please authenticate. thanks in advance! 

Item name: Burberry Brit Winter Coat
Link:https://www.tradesy.com/outerwear/burberry-brit-coat-black-1400233/
photos:


----------



## Addy

Kmiller_41 said:


> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808032
> View attachment 2808033



Other side of tag (back of it), where it is sewn onto the scarf


----------



## Addy

luo6232 said:


> Not a problem, thank you so much for doing this by the way. Its a huge help!



Looks good


----------



## Addy

esem.shaw said:


> additional photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808422
> View attachment 2808423



Need pics of materials/care tags, button markings


----------



## Addy

PaPalombo said:


> Hi
> Could you kindly authenticate this trench coat please and thank you!!!
> 
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/trench-coat-burberry/p/1593829
> 
> This is Made In Malaysia and is 100$ Polyester with removable 100% wool lining. This is possible?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!!



Please see post 1 for format, thanks!


----------



## Addy

mandi said:


> I purchased this coat from a Tradesy seller and just received it. I've never seen this type of burberry button logo on a jacket before. Please authenticate. thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Brit Winter Coat
> Link:https://www.tradesy.com/outerwear/burberry-brit-coat-black-1400233/
> photos:



Please see post 1 for format, thanks!


----------



## mandi

Item Name: Burberry Brit Winter Coat
Item Number:1400233
Seller ID: kerrluanna
Link: 
https://www.tradesy.com/outerwear/burberry-brit-coat-black-1400233/

Photos:



















Hopefully this is the correct format. Thank you girls for your time!


----------



## Addy

mandi said:


> Item Name: Burberry Brit Winter Coat
> Item Number:1400233
> Seller ID: kerrluanna
> Link:
> https://www.tradesy.com/outerwear/burberry-brit-coat-black-1400233/
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is the correct format. Thank you girls for your time!



Yes

Please post pics of the materials/care tags


----------



## mandi

This is the only care tag I found in the jacket.


----------



## luo6232

Addy said:


> Looks good



That's a huge relief! Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

mandi said:


> This is the only care tag I found in the jacket.



Need to see all of it, front and back


----------



## mandi

Addy said:


> Need to see all of it, front and back



ahh, i apologize!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Addy said:


> Other side of tag (back of it), where it is sewn onto the scarf




Here are some of the back. Hope these can help you! Thanks


----------



## Addy

mandi said:


> ahh, i apologize!



Other side too


----------



## Addy

Kmiller_41 said:


> Here are some of the back. Hope these can help you! Thanks
> View attachment 2808971
> View attachment 2808972
> View attachment 2808974
> View attachment 2808975
> View attachment 2808976



Looks good


----------



## Kmiller_41

Addy said:


> Looks good




Thank you so much!!


----------



## mandi

Addy said:


> Other side too



There's no other side. This is the only label found in the jacket...=/


----------



## shopgirl18

Hi!  Can you let me know what you think?  Thanks!

Item Name: Burberry London 100% Cashmere  woman's scarf perfect condition  12"×72"
Item Number:  221603757395
Seller ID: axelallison
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221603757395?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

and...

Item Name: AUTHENTIC BURBERRY giant check scarf
Item Number: 291295165682 
Seller ID: diamondivadeals
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291295165682?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Thanks!


----------



## veneti

hi, could you please have a look at this scarf? thank you so much!!  

item name: Burberry giant check cashmer scarf $435.00
item number: 331384091817
seller: designertopbargains
link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331384091817


----------



## lazyb0ne

Item Name: Retail $375.00 Burberry New Scarf 100% Cashmere Charcoal Plaid Pattern One Sz
Item Number: 271663118936
Seller ID: topbrandsource
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271663118936?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jo10013

Hi Ladies, Can you help to authentic this scarf? I bought it last weekend in a rush and didn't authenticate it before I made my purchase (my bad). But after reading the blog about all the fake Burberry scarves. I am not sure if a seller with good reputation is a guarantee of authentic items. I received the scarf already. So i will post some pictures i took as well. The color is a tan color I would say. I thought the color is a beige color, and the seller has a 14 day return policy.  Thanks a lot!

Item Name: NWT Burberry London Long Lambswool Scarf 12-3/4" x 78"
Item Number: 141468730450
Seller ID: northbound91
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141468730450?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

jo10013 said:


> Hi Ladies, Can you help to authentic this scarf? I bought it last weekend in a rush and didn't authenticate it before I made my purchase (my bad). But after reading the blog about all the fake Burberry scarves. I am not sure if a seller with good reputation is a guarantee of authentic items. I received the scarf already. So i will post some pictures i took as well. The color is a tan color I would say. I thought the color is a beige color, and the seller has a 14 day return policy.  Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item Name: NWT Burberry London Long Lambswool Scarf 12-3/4" x 78"
> Item Number: 141468730450
> Seller ID: northbound91
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141468730450?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



genuine
t


----------



## terite

lazyb0ne said:


> Item Name: Retail $375.00 Burberry New Scarf 100% Cashmere Charcoal Plaid Pattern One Sz
> Item Number: 271663118936
> Seller ID: topbrandsource
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271663118936?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



*Bump for Addy
t*


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> hi, could you please have a look at this scarf? thank you so much!!
> 
> item name: Burberry giant check cashmer scarf $435.00
> item number: 331384091817
> seller: designertopbargains
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331384091817



Need photos of the tags and labels.
t


----------



## terite

shopgirl18 said:


> Hi!  Can you let me know what you think?  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London 100% Cashmere  woman's scarf perfect condition  12"×72"
> Item Number:  221603757395
> Seller ID: axelallison
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221603757395?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> and...
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC BURBERRY giant check scarf
> Item Number: 291295165682
> Seller ID: diamondivadeals
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291295165682?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!




Both fake
t


----------



## esem.shaw

hi terite,

hope you are not busy.

any chance you can have a look at these.. 

many thanks in advance!! 

item name: CHIC LADIES BURBERRY TRENCH COAT MAC RAINCOAT; UK 6-8
item number: 321585648917
seller ID: lorrmar65

link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321585648917 

------------------&---------------------

item name: Burberry Trench Coat Boys 12 years
item number: 301395243423
seller ID: zach_jin

link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301395243423


----------



## jo10013

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Awesome! Thanks! you guys are the best!


----------



## terite

esem.shaw said:


> hi terite,
> 
> hope you are not busy.
> 
> any chance you can have a look at these..
> 
> many thanks in advance!!
> 
> item name: CHIC LADIES BURBERRY TRENCH COAT MAC RAINCOAT; UK 6-8
> item number: 321585648917
> seller ID: lorrmar65
> 
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321585648917
> 
> ------------------&---------------------
> 
> item name: Burberry Trench Coat Boys 12 years
> item number: 301395243423
> seller ID: zach_jin
> 
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301395243423



Genuine vintage trench
Genuine Children's line 
t


----------



## terite

jo10013 said:


> Awesome! Thanks! you guys are the best!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Kmiller_41 said:


> Here are some of the back. Hope these can help you! Thanks
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## esem.shaw

terite said:


> Genuine vintage trench
> Genuine Children's line
> t




very quick!! many thanks xx


----------



## amanda4609

Item Name: Burberry Check Shoulder Bag

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-check-shoulder-bag-plaidcheck-1159429/?tref=category


First time posting, please let me know if I've missed anything!


----------



## amanda4609

Item Name: Burberry Shoulder Bag

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-shoulder-bag-1382486/



Trying to decide between this and the other bag I posted for verification. Thank you for your time!


----------



## LillyPink

Hi Authenticators!
I really appreciate your help!

Item Name: Burberry Womens Plaid Trench Coat Size 8
Item Number: 161485955893
Seller ID:wynne481
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Wo...93?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2599502335


Thankyou so much!


----------



## terite

esem.shaw said:


> very quick!! many thanks xx



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

amanda4609 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Check Shoulder Bag
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-check-shoulder-bag-plaidcheck-1159429/?tref=category
> 
> 
> First time posting, please let me know if I've missed anything!



The link does not work for me.
Need to see the inside tags front and back, the zipper
t


----------



## terite

amanda4609 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Shoulder Bag
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-shoulder-bag-1382486/
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to decide between this and the other bag I posted for verification. Thank you for your time!



Let's see the made in stamp
t


----------



## terite

LillyPink said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> I really appreciate your help!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Womens Plaid Trench Coat Size 8
> Item Number: 161485955893
> Seller ID:wynne481
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Wo...93?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item2599502335
> 
> 
> Thankyou so much!



Vintage Burberrys with a zip out lining - need to see the inside of the coat without the insert, and the size tag/
t


----------



## amanda4609

terite said:


> The link does not work for me.
> Need to see the inside tags front and back, the zipper
> t


I've messaged the seller and requested those items for you. In the meantime, I may have posted a weird link to that one. Can you try this link instead? If it still doesn't work, I apologize - hopefully I hear from the seller soon. Thank you so much! 

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-check-shoulder-bag-plaidcheck-1159429/


----------



## Souzie

Hi All!

What do we think of this one?

Thanks!!

Item name: Burberry Metallic Giant Check Cashmere Scarf Muffler Wrap
Item number: 390978629525
Seller: bombdiggity2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Metallic-Giant-Check-Cashmere-Scarf-Muffler-Wrap-/390978629525?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item5b08246f95


----------



## amanda4609

terite said:


> Let's see the made in stamp
> t



Terite,

Here's the Made In stamp. Let me know what you think! Thank you!
Seller says she purchased bag at Nordstrom. 

I may have another post for verification - too many bags to choose from!


----------



## veneti

hi, is it possible to tell from these photos if this scarf is authentic? thank you so much!!  


item name: authentic Burberry cashmere metallic pink nova check scarf nwot $450 hot buy 
item id: 221602626518
seller: eightinnv
link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221602626518


----------



## terite

amanda4609 said:


> I've messaged the seller and requested those items for you. In the meantime, I may have posted a weird link to that one. Can you try this link instead? If it still doesn't work, I apologize - hopefully I hear from the seller soon. Thank you so much!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-check-shoulder-bag-plaidcheck-1159429/



No - a login screen covers the photos
t


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> hi, is it possible to tell from these photos if this scarf is authentic? thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> item name: authentic Burberry cashmere metallic pink nova check scarf nwot $450 hot buy
> item id: 221602626518
> seller: eightinnv
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221602626518



Need to see a clearer/closer shot of the tag and the other side of the content tag
t


----------



## terite

amanda4609 said:


> Terite,
> 
> Here's the Made In stamp. Let me know what you think! Thank you!
> Seller says she purchased bag at Nordstrom.
> 
> I may have another post for verification - too many bags to choose from!



No red flags - 
t


----------



## terite

xsouzie said:


> Hi All!
> 
> What do we think of this one?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Metallic Giant Check Cashmere Scarf Muffler Wrap
> Item number: 390978629525
> Seller: bombdiggity2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Me...29525?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item5b08246f95



Need to see a clearer/closer shot of the tag and the other side of the content tag
t


----------



## spoiledhens

Can you please authenticate?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Extra-Burberry-pics-544ebe24bb27a47ea100137a

Burberrys Vintage Large Nova Check Bag
Seller is hollywood2478 from Poshmark
No item number

Hope the link works!


----------



## lazyb0ne

lazyb0ne said:


> Item Name: Retail $375.00 Burberry New Scarf 100% Cashmere Charcoal Plaid Pattern One Sz
> Item Number: 271663118936
> Seller ID: topbrandsource
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271663118936?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Don't forget me


----------



## terite

lazyb0ne said:


> Don't forget me



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

spoiledhens said:


> Can you please authenticate?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Extra-Burberry-pics-544ebe24bb27a47ea100137a
> 
> Burberrys Vintage Large Nova Check Bag
> Seller is hollywood2478 from Poshmark
> No item number
> 
> Hope the link works!



Can you send a photo of the tags and a photo of the whole bag
t


----------



## spoiledhens

https://poshmark.com/listing/Extra-Burberry-pics-544eafe39da25942d4272706

More pics


----------



## spoiledhens

https://poshmark.com/listing/544eaecf912644056c027a86

More pics of front


----------



## lazyb0ne

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



Is It's fine that the tag is bit weird? Like the stitching went a little over the 100%.


----------



## PaPalombo

PaPalombo said:


> Hi
> Could you kindly authenticate this trench coat please and thank you!!!
> 
> Item Name Trench Coat Burberry
> Item number #1593829
> Seller Id Daniela
> 
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/trench-coat-burberry/p/1593829
> 
> This is Made In Malaysia and is 100% Polyester with removable 100% wool lining. This is possible?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jennyuk

Hi, 

Can you please help me to authenticate this item. I bought it from an Ebay seller but when I received it, I'm really not sure about its authenticity:

Item Name: NWT Mens Burberry Brit Black Shirt Size M LUXURY
Item Number: 111502074836 
Seller ID: aussie_exclusives
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111502074836?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I also took photos of the item, posted in the below link:

http://s1065.photobucket.com/user/lovelytomtom/library/Burberry shirt?sort=3&page=1

Thank you in advance for your help, much appreciated


----------



## amanda4609

terite said:


> No red flags -
> t


Thank you so much!! As for the other bag, seller responded and flat-out refused to send me any more pictures of the bag. Looks like my choice was made for me! I appreciate you taking a peek at this for me, thank you again!


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> hi, could you please have a look at this scarf? thank you so much!!
> 
> item name: Burberry giant check cashmer scarf $435.00
> item number: 331384091817
> seller: designertopbargains
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331384091817






terite said:


> Need photos of the tags and labels.
> t


thank you  
here's another photo i got from the seller, i hope this helps


----------



## lovely2008

item:  AUTHENTIC HAND BAG BURBERRY, BOSTON BAG, LEATHER
ebay:  291292138345
seller:  madona967
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291292138345?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

hi ladies, is this bag auth?  pics attached are taken by me.  font of the burberry plate look off and the made in italy tag has no serial # on the back.  burberry tag inside - it look kinda odd, because the bur - rry are pressed down deep, but not the "be" it's just smooth.  i compare the black leather to my authentic small burbery whipstitch tote and it's the same leather.  i think i just might got pulled, but i wanted to make sure.  tia!


----------



## lovely2008

more pics.  the dust bag is cream color not the norm beige color.  tia!


----------



## forever.elise

lovely2008 said:


> more pics.  the dust bag is cream color not the norm beige color.  tia!




I'm not admin, but I say 100% authentic.


----------



## Krisztina

Hello everyone!
Can you help me please. I'm not quite sure of the authenticity of this coat. Seems to be a good quality but some places the seems aren't neat and it's not a cotton mix. Couldn't find anything online. Also I could only attach one picture per comment. Sorry about that.
Thank you!


----------



## anthem

Would love to get some help figuring out if this polo is real.
Thanks


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello Experts!  Happy Holidays!  

I won the auction below and just received the jacket.  I've uploaded additional pictures taken by me to show more details.  Please help with authentication.  Many thanks in advance!!

name:  Authentic BURBERRY Brit Quilted Hooded Winter Women's Jacket
seller:  1940danka1940
item:  321572938728
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...ROcpq25k3u0mR9LN8ynUE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Additional Photos taken by me:


----------



## Mz Chanel

Heyyyy can u help me authenticate these 2 bags please

Format to use for an auction item:

Item Name: authentic burberry london canterbury tote
Item Number: 121495926476
Seller ID: mimco686
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/121495926476?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Mz Chanel

Second is

Item name: Burberry haymarket check small tote bag tan  trim RRP $1175
Item number: 181593117488
Seller ID: mini.chi
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/181593117488?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Commando3200

Hi all, just got this. Have a bad feeling haha.

Item: Cashmere Burberry Scarf Camel
Link: No link
Photos:

There were no tags attached when it arrived.


----------



## coolgrly

Hello, can I please get your thoughts on this jacket?  The buttons don't have the signature on the buttons.  TIA

Item Name:
Link:  No link
Photos:


----------



## johnnytdota2

Item name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf Ivory Check
Link: None
Photos: http://imgur.com/a/tVWRj

Real or fake burberry scarf? The tag seems to check out to me, but the fabric content tag seems questionable. Im pretty sure I have seen some that have differed


----------



## TerDeam

Hello 

Could someone look over these images and tell me if this is an authentic Burberry scarf?  I found this at a thrift store, and I'm curious. Thank you! 

Item name: unknown (Burberrys 100% Cashmere nova check scarf?) 
Item number: None
No seller ID or listing


----------



## terite

TerDeam said:


> Hello
> 
> Could someone look over these images and tell me if this is an authentic Burberry scarf?  I found this at a thrift store, and I'm curious. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: unknown (Burberrys 100% Cashmere nova check scarf?)
> Item number: None
> No seller ID or listing


Looks good - vintage - nice find!
t


----------



## terite

johnnytdota2 said:


> Item name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf Ivory Check
> Link: None
> Photos: http://imgur.com/a/tVWRj
> 
> Real or fake burberry scarf? The tag seems to check out to me, but the fabric content tag seems questionable. Im pretty sure I have seen some that have differed



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

coolgrly said:


> Hello, can I please get your thoughts on this jacket?  The buttons don't have the signature on the buttons.  TIA
> 
> Item Name:
> Link:  No link
> Photos:



Genuine - not all buttons are signature buttons.
t


----------



## terite

Commando3200 said:


> Hi all, just got this. Have a bad feeling haha.
> 
> Item: Cashmere Burberry Scarf Camel
> Link: No link
> Photos:
> 
> There were no tags attached when it arrived.



Not all scarves have tags attached.
This scarf is fake
report that seller
t


----------



## terite

Mz Chanel said:


> Second is
> 
> Item name: Burberry haymarket check small tote bag tan  trim RRP $1175
> Item number: 181593117488
> Seller ID: mini.chi
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/181593117488?nav=SEARCH



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Mz Chanel said:


> Heyyyy can u help me authenticate these 2 bags please
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name: authentic burberry london canterbury tote
> Item Number: 121495926476
> Seller ID: mimco686
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/121495926476?nav=SEARCH



Tags look off, flannel carrier looks wrong
t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hello Experts!  Happy Holidays!
> 
> I won the auction below and just received the jacket.  I've uploaded additional pictures taken by me to show more details.  Please help with authentication.  Many thanks in advance!!
> 
> name:  Authentic BURBERRY Brit Quilted Hooded Winter Women's Jacket
> seller:  1940danka1940
> item:  321572938728
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...ROcpq25k3u0mR9LN8ynUE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Additional Photos taken by me:



Fake
t


----------



## terite

anthem said:


> Would love to get some help figuring out if this polo is real.
> Thanks



Genuine polo - several years old
t


----------



## terite

Krisztina said:


> Hello everyone!
> Can you help me please. I'm not quite sure of the authenticity of this coat. Seems to be a good quality but some places the seems aren't neat and it's not a cotton mix. Couldn't find anything online. Also I could only attach one picture per comment. Sorry about that.
> Thank you!


See post #1 for the photos that we need to see.
t
(older label)


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> Fake
> t



I sort of suspected...thanks soooooo much, T!!!!


----------



## terite

lovely2008 said:


> item:  AUTHENTIC HAND BAG BURBERRY, BOSTON BAG, LEATHER
> ebay:  291292138345
> seller:  madona967
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291292138345?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> hi ladies, is this bag auth?  pics attached are taken by me.  font of the burberry plate look off and the made in italy tag has no serial # on the back.  burberry tag inside - it look kinda odd, because the bur - rry are pressed down deep, but not the "be" it's just smooth.  i compare the black leather to my authentic small burbery whipstitch tote and it's the same leather.  i think i just might got pulled, but i wanted to make sure.  tia!



The tags look wrong to me - it is tough to photograph black, I know, but the
Flannel bag is off too, as is the metal badge on the front. 
t


----------



## terite

amanda4609 said:


> Thank you so much!! As for the other bag, seller responded and flat-out refused to send me any more pictures of the bag. Looks like my choice was made for me! I appreciate you taking a peek at this for me, thank you again!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

lazyb0ne said:


> Is It's fine that the tag is bit weird? Like the stitching went a little over the 100%.



You will have to do the cashmere test - is it cashmere?
t


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> PaPalombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Could you kindly authenticate this trench coat please and thank you!!!
> 
> Item Name Trench Coat Burberry
> Item number #1593829
> Seller Id Daniela
> 
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/trench-coat-burberry/p/1593829
> 
> This is Made In Malaysia and is 100% Polyester with removable 100% wool lining. This is possible?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

jennyuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate this item. I bought it from an Ebay seller but when I received it, I'm really not sure about its authenticity:
> 
> Item Name: NWT Mens Burberry Brit Black Shirt Size M LUXURY
> Item Number: 111502074836
> Seller ID: aussie_exclusives
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111502074836?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I also took photos of the item, posted in the below link:
> 
> http://s1065.photobucket.com/user/lovelytomtom/library/Burberry shirt?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help, much appreciated



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

spoiledhens said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/544eaecf912644056c027a86
> 
> More pics of front



Need that inside Made in England photo 
t


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> thank you
> here's another photo i got from the seller, i hope this helps


Need a closer shot of those labels.
t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> I sort of suspected...thanks soooooo much, T!!!!



You are welcome - return it - go through paypal - open a dispute, escalate to a claim, etc.
t


----------



## coolgrly

terite said:


> Genuine - not all buttons are signature buttons.
> t



Good to know.  Thank you very much!


----------



## lovely2008

terite said:


> The tags look wrong to me - it is tough to photograph black, I know, but the
> Flannel bag is off too, as is the metal badge on the front.
> t



so it's a fake right?


----------



## TerDeam

terite said:


> Looks good - vintage - nice find!
> t


Oh my!  Thank you so much for checking this over!  I'm ecstatic - probably my best thrift store find to date.


----------



## VelvetKandy

Please authenticate 

NWT Burberry Icon Check 100%
Cashmere Muffler Scarf Color Ivory Check

Item #28150796

Seller: wenyzhuzhu

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281507967476


----------



## forever.elise

Mz Chanel said:


> Heyyyy can u help me authenticate these 2 bags please
> 
> 
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: authentic burberry london canterbury tote
> 
> Item Number: 121495926476
> 
> Seller ID: mimco686
> 
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/121495926476?nav=SEARCH




As far as some opinions of "flannel carriers being wrong" Burberry dust bags can come in different shades, and even different materials! Some dust bags have the Burberry Prorsum Knight, some simply just say,  BURBERRY. I know his because I worked in a Burberry store as a sales associate. Unless you have worked for Burberry, seen back of house, seen inventory, maybe you just wouldn't know... ????? But I ASSURE you, Burberry dust bags vary.


----------



## Commando3200

terite said:


> Not all scarves have tags attached.
> This scarf is fake
> report that seller
> t


Thank you!


----------



## jennyuk

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


thank you so much, really really appreciate your help


----------



## PaPalombo

terite said:


> PaPalombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. Thank you so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## PaPalombo

Hi, again!

I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this coat for me.

Item Name jaqueta Burberry
Item Number 1664840
Seller ID Karina
Link https://www.enjoei.com.br/jaqueta-burberry/p/1664840

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

coolgrly said:


> Good to know.  Thank you very much!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

TerDeam said:


> Oh my!  Thank you so much for checking this over!  I'm ecstatic - probably my best thrift store find to date.



I agree! Well done! I love it when I find something like that!!!

My thrift store (the one I frequent), often has the fakes behind the counter! But the odd time, I find a genuine one on the rack!
T


----------



## terite

VelvetKandy said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> NWT Burberry Icon Check 100%
> Cashmere Muffler Scarf Color Ivory Check
> 
> Item #28150796
> 
> Seller: wenyzhuzhu
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281507967476



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> Hi, again!
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this coat for me.
> 
> Item Name jaqueta Burberry
> Item Number 1664840
> Seller ID Karina
> Link https://www.enjoei.com.br/jaqueta-burberry/p/1664840
> 
> Many thanks in advance!




Fake.
t


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome!
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

jennyuk said:


> thank you so much, really really appreciate your help



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Commando3200 said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

forever.elise said:


> As far as some opinions of "flannel carriers being wrong" Burberry dust bags can come in different shades, and even different materials! Some dust bags have the Burberry Prorsum Knight, some simply just say,  BURBERRY. I know his because I worked in a Burberry store as a sales associate. Unless you have worked for Burberry, seen back of house, seen inventory, maybe you just wouldn't know... ????? But I ASSURE you, Burberry dust bags vary.



There are many styles of carrier bags or course, but in this case (not sure exactly which comment you are referring to)- the lettering looks wrong.

t


----------



## Annabelle_C

Hello!


I'm very new here.
 I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this bag for me.

 Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Supernova check tote
 Link (if available): N/A
 Photos: attached

 Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

Annabelle_C said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> I'm very new here.
> I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Supernova check tote
> Link (if available): N/A
> Photos: attached
> 
> Thank you very much!




Send better photos of the inside fabric tags and a better shot of the carrier bag.
t


----------



## terite

lovely2008 said:


> so it's a fake right?



The inside photo of the stamp looks completely wrong. I can't make out the other tags very well. Are there fabric tags in the pocket.

This is the one that forever.elise says is 100% authentic, and we disagree.

The seller has other fake bags listed - that is a red flag for me.

t


----------



## Annabelle_C

terite said:


> Send better photos of the inside fabric tags and a better shot of the carrier bag.
> t


 
I do not have a better shot of the carrier bag.
Seller told me this bag was bought in Hong Kong.


----------



## terite

Annabelle_C said:


> I do not have a better shot of the carrier bag.
> Seller told me this bag was bought in Hong Kong.


There is nothing screaming fake here for me - maybe send better photos when you get the bag.
t


----------



## VelvetKandy

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t




Thanks so much for your time! Have a wonderful Thanksgiving &#128522;


----------



## Annabelle_C

terite said:


> There is nothing screaming fake here for me - maybe send better photos when you get the bag.
> t




Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## terite

VelvetKandy said:


> Thanks so much for your time! Have a wonderful Thanksgiving &#128522;



You too!
You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Annabelle_C said:


> Thanks so much for your time!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## forever.elise

terite said:


> The inside photo of the stamp looks completely wrong. I can't make out the other tags very well. Are there fabric tags in the pocket.
> 
> This is the one that forever.elise says is 100% authentic, and we disagree.
> 
> The seller has other fake bags listed - that is a red flag for me.
> 
> t




Please do not miss quote me, I did not ever say this bag was 100% authentic. My comment was directed at your questioning of the dust bag. I was simply stating that Burberry dust bags come in many styles and also fabrics. I don't sell on eBay, or buy on eBay, but I can imagine that shoplifters who are in the business of making a profit selling stolen merchandise, probably mix in counterfeit items as well.


----------



## terite

forever.elise said:


> I'm not admin, but I say 100% authentic.



This is the comment that I was referring to.
t


----------



## forever.elise

terite said:


> This is the comment that I was referring to.
> t




I do not think this bag is fake, I have sold this bag before. It looks used, but not fake. I do not believe for a second someone would attempt to replicate all of that leather! Usually when someone wants to make a replica bag, they use a flashy print, like house check, smoke check, beat check, etc. but this is just a black leather bag. I actually assume that the seller of this bag obtained it from an outlet, and often times bags and other items that go to Burberry outlets get banged up much more than you can imagine and a mainline store. Burberry outlets are also hotspots for shoplifters. I've had to call security many times for these reasons.


----------



## forever.elise

*more than a mainline store.


----------



## Nordic princess

Please authenticate;

Item name: Burberry scarf cashmere
Item number: 339462136
Seller: piuti pau
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry--aito-kashmir-kaulahuivi/339462136

Comment: The size is 20x124cm + chaps(?), seller says it is NOT a kids size, is that right?

Tia!


----------



## terite

Nordic princess said:


> Please authenticate;
> 
> Item name: Burberry scarf cashmere
> Item number: 339462136
> Seller: piuti pau
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry--aito-kashmir-kaulahuivi/339462136
> 
> Comment: The size is 20x124cm + chaps(?), seller says it is NOT a kids size, is that right?
> 
> Tia!



Addy should do a scarf size inventory! (Not an expert on measurements of scarves.)

The label looks good. As a generalization, years ago scarves were smaller - but this is not an older style of label - so it could be a kid's size - search around the internet to compare - search for children's burberry. Ask the seller to send you a photo of the scarf laid out so that you can get a better image. Some people might like the smaller size.


----------



## Conster

hi there-- does anyone have experience in buying from the StyleLoftInc?
They have a 
*Burberry Studded Black Knight Bag for sale there.  Here is a link:*



http://www.styleloftinc.com/412080659/product/1039481/burberry-studded-black-knight-bag


thank-you!  Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## superdeals7901

Hello ladies,
Please help me authenticate this scarf. Thanks so much in advance!
Happy Thanksgiving!!!

Item name: NWT  Burberry Cashmere Fringe Multi/color plaid/check scarf, 100% Authentic!!
Item number: 201226105568
Seller: aznfireball22
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberr...05568?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2eda02b2e0http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry--aito-kashmir-kaulahuivi/339462136


----------



## superdeals7901

One more. Thank you!!!!!

Item name: Burberry scarf **EUC**  quilted & plaid  50%cashmere 50% merino wool 
Item number: 261586271897
Seller: mkc4me
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261586271897?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## girlwork

Please help me!!

Item Name: Lot of 2 pink Burberry scarves 100% lambswool
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Lot-of-2-pink-Burberry-scarves-100-lambswool-547529dc9dd0eb733a012707

Photos: attached

Thank you very much!!


----------



## terite

girlwork said:


> Please help me!!
> 
> Item Name: Lot of 2 pink Burberry scarves 100% lambswool
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Lot-of-2-pink-Burberry-scarves-100-lambswool-547529dc9dd0eb733a012707
> 
> Photos: attached
> 
> Thank you very much!!



Send a photo of the inside of the paper tag and the sewn down inside flap on the label.
t


----------



## terite

superdeals7901 said:


> One more. Thank you!!!!!
> 
> Item name: Burberry scarf **EUC**  quilted & plaid  50%cashmere 50% merino wool
> Item number: 261586271897
> Seller: mkc4me
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261586271897?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need to see clearer/closer photos of all tags
t


----------



## terite

Conster said:


> hi there-- does anyone have experience in buying from the StyleLoftInc?
> They have a
> *Burberry Studded Black Knight Bag for sale there.  Here is a link:*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.styleloftinc.com/412080659/product/1039481/burberry-studded-black-knight-bag
> 
> 
> thank-you!  Happy Thanksgiving all!



I would have to see Made in tag front and back, inside of the bag, zipper, zipper pull.
No, I have never shopped there.
t


----------



## terite

superdeals7901 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Please help me authenticate this scarf. Thanks so much in advance!
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!
> 
> Item name: NWT  Burberry Cashmere Fringe Multi/color plaid/check scarf, 100% Authentic!!
> Item number: 201226105568
> Seller: aznfireball22
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberr...05568?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2eda02b2e0



Looks good.
t


----------



## Nordic princess

Please authenticate for me;

Item name: Burberry smoked trench check cashmere scarf
Item number: 340321182
Seller: uikku58
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/aito-burberry-huivi-cashmerea/340321182

Thanks!


----------



## terite

Nordic princess said:


> Please authenticate for me;
> 
> Item name: Burberry smoked trench check cashmere scarf
> Item number: 340321182
> Seller: uikku58
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/aito-burberry-huivi-cashmerea/340321182
> 
> Thanks!



Photos of the tags are too blurry - these sites are notorious for selling fakes
t


----------



## chubbychicken

hello authenticators, I would love to get your opinion and help with this scarf as to whether it is authentic or not. I don't want to spend time and money cleaning it and trying to rescue it if it isn't. I can tell it was it either dry-cleaned and pressed or washed improperly before. Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

chubbychicken said:


> hello authenticators, I would love to get your opinion and help with this scarf as to whether it is authentic or not. I don't want to spend time and money cleaning it and trying to rescue it if it isn't. I can tell it was it either dry-cleaned and pressed or washed improperly before. Thank you in advance.



Interesting. The tag looks like it could be right, the scarf looks wrong.

Give it the cashmere softness test and get back to me. 

Meanwhile how is the tag attached to the scarf - send photos of the inside flap of the blue label. 
t


----------



## chubbychicken

terite said:


> Interesting. The tag looks like it could be right, the scarf looks wrong.
> 
> Give it the cashmere softness test and get back to me.
> 
> Meanwhile how is the tag attached to the scarf - send photos of the inside flap of the blue label.
> t


 
Thank you for your reply. 


What is the softness test? I've done some tests that I've found online such as looking for an itch under the chin (which it doesn't and real cashmere isn't suppose to itch), looking for a sheen in the fabric (which it doesn't) and looking for pillings (which it does). However, the scarf is not exactly soft and thick. It feels very flat, thing and light. As I mentioned, it looks like someone took an iron to it or had the dry-cleaners press it flat.


Oh and here's the image, 
http://i.imgur.com/CQ5g6fO.jpg


----------



## johnnytdota2

Item Name: Burberry Men's Jacket (friend bought it on craigslist and asking me to do this for him)
Item Link: None
Photos: http://i.imgur.com/dZo8pJC.jpg

This is all the information my friend has given me. Please take a look at it and thank you for your time. You do us a great service, terite.


----------



## terite

chubbychicken said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 
> What is the softness test? I've done some tests that I've found online such as looking for an itch under the chin (which it doesn't and real cashmere isn't suppose to itch), looking for a sheen in the fabric (which it doesn't) and looking for pillings (which it does). However, the scarf is not exactly soft and thick. It feels very flat, thing and light. As I mentioned, it looks like someone took an iron to it or had the dry-cleaners press it flat.
> 
> 
> Oh and here's the image,
> http://i.imgur.com/CQ5g6fO.jpg



You do the softness test.

I am looking for writing on the inside of that blue label.
t


----------



## terite

johnnytdota2 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Men's Jacket (friend bought it on craigslist and asking me to do this for him)
> Item Link: None
> Photos: http://i.imgur.com/dZo8pJC.jpg
> 
> This is all the information my friend has given me. Please take a look at it and thank you for your time. You do us a great service, terite.



This link does not work for me?
t


----------



## johnnytdota2

terite said:


> This link does not work for me?
> t



OH, sorry. My mistake I was looking at the one you reviewed! haha! the link has been fixed and I have included in this post as well. 

EDIT: Can't edit the post above. So I will just post the link here.

Thanks

http://imgur.com/a/JBjXC/all


----------



## tagg

Hello, I'm just wondering what the difference is between these two tags. Notably, one has a DK:25000, and the other has a DK:70500. What do they mean?

https://i.imgur.com/00S6l27.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ZKkX7X2.jpg


----------



## terite

johnnytdota2 said:


> OH, sorry. My mistake I was looking at the one you reviewed! haha! the link has been fixed and I have included in this post as well.
> 
> EDIT: Can't edit the post above. So I will just post the link here.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/JBjXC/all



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

tagg said:


> Hello, I'm just wondering what the difference is between these two tags. Notably, one has a DK:25000, and the other has a DK:70500. What do they mean?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/00S6l27.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/ZKkX7X2.jpg



I don't know much about tags and their secrets - unless it is checking to see if they look legit. Does anyone out there know about decoding tags?

t


----------



## collegechic

Item name: Lambswool Burberry Scarf
Link: On poshmark (https://poshmark.com/listing/52fbb1a6dd7b7f2ec803ad47)
Pictures: Attached


----------



## tagg

terite said:


> I don't know much about tags and their secrets - unless it is checking to see if they look legit. Does anyone out there know about decoding tags?
> 
> t



Hmmm. Do they look legit? I know you cleared a Buckingham trench with the DK70500 tag a few pages back. I'm specifically wondering about the other one which is why I brought this up haha.

The jackets otherwise look the same based on the pictures.


----------



## ahoyitsvictor

Hi, I'd like some help with this one.

"NWT Authentic Burberry 100% Cashmere Camel giant check Scarf"
Item Number: 201224506927
Seller: whoawo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201224506927?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## chubbychicken

terite said:


> You do the softness test.
> 
> I am looking for writing on the inside of that blue label.
> t


 
Can you briefly explain the softness test? 


and also did you find any abnormalities on the inside of the blue label? 


Thanks


----------



## Nordic princess

Please authenticate:
Item name: burberry pique 
Item seller: pingu1234
Item number: 340792122
Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-pikee/340792122

Tia!


----------



## terite

collegechic said:


> Item name: Lambswool Burberry Scarf
> Link: On poshmark (https://poshmark.com/listing/52fbb1a6dd7b7f2ec803ad47)
> Pictures: Attached



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

tagg said:


> Hmmm. Do they look legit? I know you cleared a Buckingham trench with the DK70500 tag a few pages back. I'm specifically wondering about the other one which is why I brought this up haha.
> 
> The jackets otherwise look the same based on the pictures.



Both tags look legit - there are so many trench coats - watch the Art of the Trench.

I have seen many tags with the white sticker over top like the one shown. 
t


----------



## terite

ahoyitsvictor said:


> Hi, I'd like some help with this one.
> 
> "NWT Authentic Burberry 100% Cashmere Camel giant check Scarf"
> Item Number: 201224506927
> Seller: whoawo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201224506927?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

chubbychicken said:


> Can you briefly explain the softness test?
> 
> 
> and also did you find any abnormalities on the inside of the blue label?
> 
> 
> Thanks



lol - wear it - there is nothing else that feels like cashmere. Acrylic feels slicker/greasy and "creaks" when you stretch it - wool is itchy, but warm - wrap it around your neck.
t

Inside the blue label - I am looking for a code or a stamp - see Addy's Scarf Guide - it is on the label, but the tucked in part/sewn under part.


----------



## terite

Nordic princess said:


> Please authenticate:
> Item name: burberry pique
> Item seller: pingu1234
> Item number: 340792122
> Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-pikee/340792122
> 
> Tia!



Fake
t


----------



## esem.shaw

hi ladies, just wondering if any of you can help check this.

item name: BURBERRY BRIT ladies jacket UK 4 / ITALY 36 SIZE XS

item number: 231407409193

ebay seller: greybunnyrabbit

link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231407409193 

much appreciated! many many thanks!! xxx


----------



## esem.shaw

terite said:


> I don't know much about tags and their secrets - unless it is checking to see if they look legit. Does anyone out there know about decoding tags?
> 
> t




they are the same model, which means cut and buttons and burberry markings are the same, but like what terite said. there are too many trench out there. so a difference in length will mean different code  best is to check with burberry.


----------



## terite

esem.shaw said:


> they are the same model, which means cut and buttons and burberry markings are the same, but like what terite said. there are too many trench out there. so a difference in length will mean different code  best is to check with burberry.


Thanks esem.shaw!

Good advice.
t


----------



## terite

esem.shaw said:


> hi ladies, just wondering if any of you can help check this.
> 
> item name: BURBERRY BRIT ladies jacket UK 4 / ITALY 36 SIZE XS
> 
> item number: 231407409193
> 
> ebay seller: greybunnyrabbit
> 
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231407409193
> 
> much appreciated! many many thanks!! xxx




Looks good.
t


----------



## umlm

Please Burberry experts would someone help me to authenticate this jacket. 
I have bought, thinking for my daughter, but I don't really know if it is authentic. Seller urges me to pay and I have paid.

Please help me if it is not authentic then I still can cancel the transaction
Item Name:MANTEAU TRENCH DOUDOUNE BURBERRY 14 ANS
Item Number:261672184610
Seller ID:508
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/261672184610?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

thank you so much experts.


----------



## terite

umlm said:


> Please Burberry experts would someone help me to authenticate this jacket.
> I have bought, thinking for my daughter, but I don't really know if it is authentic. Seller urges me to pay and I have paid.
> 
> Please help me if it is not authentic then I still can cancel the transaction
> Item Name:MANTEAU TRENCH DOUDOUNE BURBERRY 14 ANS
> Item Number:261672184610
> Seller ID:508
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/261672184610?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> thank you so much experts.


I need to see photos of the other 
Burberry tags, a zipper, a size tag, a content tag.
Send them when you get it.
t


----------



## abl13

Can anyone comment on the authenticity of Overstock items? I am hesitant to buy from them but it is sold out everywhere..

Item Name: Burberry Adeline Fold Over Wristlet
Item Number: 15785919
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...efccid=4IMROPMH26PYFXKBBRZXVJL2UU&searchidx=4


----------



## superdeals7901

Thank you so much!!!!!!




terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


----------



## esem.shaw

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t




lovely!! many thanks terite!! xxx


----------



## girlwork

terite said:


> Send a photo of the inside of the paper tag and the sewn down inside flap on the label.
> t


Thanks you I have more pictures. Thanks for your help.


----------



## superdeals7901

Dear authenticators, 
Please help me with this scarf. 
Many thanks and Happy Holidays!!!!

Item Name: Burberry womens authentic giant crinkled camel check 100% cashmere fringed scarf
Item Number: 261682101916
Seller ID: garmar2309
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-wo...05&prg=11353&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=131365612244&rt=nchttp://www.ebay.fr/itm/261672184610?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## umlm

terite said:


> I need to see photos of the other
> Burberry tags, a zipper, a size tag, a content tag.
> Send them when you get it.
> t



Thank you, would you think about red flag here? I still can cancel the transaction. Because seller doesn't accept return. Otherwise, I will send you pictures when I receive the jacket


----------



## terite

umlm said:


> Thank you, would you think about red flag here? I still can cancel the transaction. Because seller doesn't accept return. Otherwise, I will send you pictures when I receive the jacket



No red flags.
t
(You can always return if the item is not as described)


----------



## terite

superdeals7901 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Please help me with this scarf.
> Many thanks and Happy Holidays!!!!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry womens authentic giant crinkled camel check 100% cashmere fringed scarf
> Item Number: 261682101916
> Seller ID: garmar2309
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-wo...05&prg=11353&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=131365612244&rt=nc



Fake
t


----------



## terite

girlwork said:


> Thanks you I have more pictures. Thanks for your help.



Genuine (older)
t


----------



## terite

esem.shaw said:


> lovely!! many thanks terite!! xxx


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

superdeals7901 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

abl13 said:


> Can anyone comment on the authenticity of Overstock items? I am hesitant to buy from them but it is sold out everywhere..
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Adeline Fold Over Wristlet
> Item Number: 15785919
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...efccid=4IMROPMH26PYFXKBBRZXVJL2UU&searchidx=4



No photos of any tags or labels.
t


----------



## Nortel

I have bought this burberry scarf from this top rated seller, but i have some concerns about the item, there is no stitching between the burberry tag and the made in scotland tag.

Could you please check this item for me?


Item number : 221622423048
Seller : mjune_2014
Item name : Burberry Giant Check Scarf 100% Cashmere - Camel
Item link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Gi...8?pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item3399b9ce08


----------



## terite

Nortel said:


> I have bought this burberry scarf from this top rated seller, but i have some concerns about the item, there is no stitching between the burberry tag and the made in scotland tag.
> 
> Could you please check this item for me?
> 
> 
> Item number : 221622423048
> Seller : mjune_2014
> Item name : Burberry Giant Check Scarf 100% Cashmere - Camel
> Item link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Gi...8?pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item3399b9ce08




Fake - report that
t


----------



## girlwork

terite said:


> Genuine (older)
> t


Thank you so much


----------



## terite

girlwork said:


> Thank you so much


You are welcome!
t


----------



## prettycitygirl

Please authenticate this scarf and many thanks. 

Item Name: BURBERRY 100% CASHMERE SCARF CLASSIC PLAID
Item Number: 201231076169
Seller ID: deniseo724
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-100-CASHMERE-SCARF-CLASSIC-PLAID-/201231076169?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2eda4e8b49


----------



## umlm

terite said:


> No red flags.
> t
> (You can always return if the item is not as described)



Perfect, thank you so much, I will give you more detail afterward.

I know that I can return item not as described in case It's not authentic, but it will cost me 30Euros to have the extract from Authenticate4u.com. So money lost anyway.

Thank you once more and have a nice day.


----------



## jaybshipp

Could you check this scarf?


Item Name:  NWT Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf 100% AUTHENTIC 
 Item Number:  111536299025
 Seller ID:  rabbidmonkey82 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111536299025?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


attached are additional tag photos from seller


----------



## terite

umlm said:


> Perfect, thank you so much, I will give you more detail afterward.
> 
> I know that I can return item not as described in case It's not authentic, but it will cost me 30Euros to have the extract from Authenticate4u.com. So money lost anyway.
> 
> Thank you once more and have a nice day.



Opening a case as not authentic is tricky - but opening an item not as described case does not require a second party - just in case this comes up again.

t


----------



## terite

jaybshipp said:


> Could you check this scarf?
> 
> The seller has sent you photos of what I want to see - but they are too small, and do not enlarge.
> t
> Item Name:  NWT Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf 100% AUTHENTIC
> Item Number:  111536299025
> Seller ID:  rabbidmonkey82
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111536299025?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> attached are additional tag photos from seller


The seller has sent you photos of what I want to see - but they are too small, and do not enlarge.
t


----------



## terite

prettycitygirl said:


> Please authenticate this scarf and many thanks.
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY 100% CASHMERE SCARF CLASSIC PLAID
> Item Number: 201231076169
> Seller ID: deniseo724
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-10...76169?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2eda4e8b49




I need to see the writing inside the folded back bit on the blue label.
t


----------



## abrunette

Could you please help me authenticate that Shirt? Thank you very much in advance! 

Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON KOSZULA
Item Number: 4860042786
Seller ID: totilek
Link: http://allegro.pl/burberry-london-koszula-i4860042786.html


----------



## umlm

Hello experts,
please kindly help me to authenticate this jacket. I would like to buy it but I'm not sure whether is authentic or not.

thank you so much

Item Name: Doudoune plumes d'oie BURBERRY BRIT
Item Number: 111533770595
Seller ID: bb196614 
Link: http:http://www.ebay.fr/itm/111533770595?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## terite

abrunette said:


> Could you please help me authenticate that Shirt? Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON KOSZULA
> Item Number: 4860042786
> Seller ID: totilek
> Link: http://allegro.pl/burberry-london-koszula-i4860042786.html



The two tags that are shown look good.
t


----------



## terite

umlm said:


> Hello experts,
> please kindly help me to authenticate this jacket. I would like to buy it but I'm not sure whether is authentic or not.
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> Item Name: Doudoune plumes d'oie BURBERRY BRIT
> Item Number: 111533770595
> Seller ID: bb196614
> Link: http:http://www.ebay.fr/itm/111533770595?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



We like to see photos of the content tags - what I can see looks right.
t


----------



## hello123456

Hello experts,

Please Authenticate this trench!

Item Name: BURBERRY Trench Coat, SLIM FIT Heritage Queenshouse
Item Number: Order number: 99000995
Article: 3807317 1002
bar number: 5045351088289
Seller ID: us2014.new
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Tr...2-/161506575567?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi Terite!  Please help with the following auction.  I have also attached additional photos of the tags provided by the seller.  Many many thanks in advance for all your help!

Name:  burberry blouse
Seller:  uppereastsidecouture2014
Item:  111533639407
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-350-Wom...E-/111533639407?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi Terite!  Please help with the following auction.  I have also attached additional photos of the tags provided by the seller.  Many many thanks in advance for all your help!
> 
> Name:  burberry blouse
> Seller:  uppereastsidecouture2014
> Item:  111533639407
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-350-Wom...E-/111533639407?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Genuine Burberry Brit
t


----------



## terite

hello123456 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Please Authenticate this trench!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY Trench Coat, SLIM FIT Heritage Queenshouse
> Item Number: Order number: 99000995
> Article: 3807317 1002
> bar number: 5045351088289
> Seller ID: us2014.new
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Tr...2-/161506575567?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!



Ask for photos of the content tags, a clear shot of the neck label, a clear shot of the paper tag.
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> Genuine Burberry Brit
> t




Thank you so much, T!!  Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## hello123456

terite said:


> Ask for photos of the content tags, a clear shot of the neck label, a clear shot of the paper tag.
> t


Thank you! 
I will post again when the seller replies.
Is the price reasonable?


----------



## Barber0801

Hi there

I recently bought this scarf from a website called BRANDSVILLAGE, totally regret it.  I've since found bad review after bad review of the site and feel lucky that I even received my item.  However I am not convinced that's its genuine due to the R's in Burberry not looking correct however a second opinion would be great.


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Thank you so much, T!!  Happy Holidays to you!



You are welcome. Same to you!
T:santawave:


----------



## terite

Barber0801 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I recently bought this scarf from a website called BRANDSVILLAGE, totally regret it.  I've since found bad review after bad review of the site and feel lucky that I even received my item.  However I am not convinced that's its genuine due to the R's in Burberry not looking correct however a second opinion would be great.
> 
> I am interested in seeing a photo with the label in focus.
> 
> Try using the macro feature on your camera


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi,

I really want to get a nice  trench coat which I can afford it. Now I got it but I found out there are a lot of loose shreds. Some of due to usage but some of them look like the factory did not cut off the extra. That makes me wonder did I get an authentic one. Could you check it for me, please? Thank you very much in advanced.
Item name:Burberry Womans Black Trench coat Large
Item number:131368724350
Seller:burke0158
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Wo...FNFmPSPzdu%2FTbMfRPZA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

tjlin2566 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really want to get a nice  trench coat which I can afford it. Now I got it but I found out there are a lot of loose shreds. Some of due to usage but some of them look like the factory did not cut off the extra. That makes me wonder did I get an authentic one. Could you check it for me, please? Thank you very much in advanced.
> Item name:Burberry Womans Black Trench coat Large
> Item number:131368724350
> Seller:burke0158
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Wo...FNFmPSPzdu%2FTbMfRPZA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Genuine - (older)


----------



## tjlin2566

terite said:


> Genuine - (older)



Hi Ms. Terite 
Thank you so much. Have a great holidays!


----------



## terite

tjlin2566 said:


> Hi Ms. Terite
> Thank you so much. Have a great holidays!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Argymay

Hi ladies, would you mind authenticating the following jacket?

Item Name: Burberry London black jacket
Item Number: 331395019741
Seller ID: leszek5555
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331395019741?_mwBanner=1


----------



## veneti

hi, could you please have a look at this scarf? thank yo so much  

link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/271696055215?nav=SEARCH
name: Burberry original schal 100% kaschmir Tuch Accessoire Fashion Mode weiß Neu&OVP
seller: dassoundlabor
id: 271696055215


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> hi, could you please have a look at this scarf? thank yo so much
> 
> link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/271696055215?nav=SEARCH
> name: Burberry original schal 100% kaschmir Tuch Accessoire Fashion Mode weiß Neu&OVP
> seller: dassoundlabor
> id: 271696055215



Fake - please report it - everyone else who follows along - let's report.
t


----------



## terite

Argymay said:


> Hi ladies, would you mind authenticating the following jacket?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London black jacket
> Item Number: 331395019741
> Seller ID: leszek5555
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331395019741?_mwBanner=1



genuine
t


----------



## veneti

terite said:


> Fake - please report it - everyone else who follows along - let's report.
> t




thank you!!


----------



## veneti

veneti said:


> hi, could you please have a look at this scarf? thank you so much!!
> 
> item name: Burberry giant check cashmer scarf $435.00
> item number: 331384091817
> seller: designertopbargains
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331384091817





terite said:


> Need photos of the tags and labels.
> t





veneti said:


> thank you
> here's another photo i got from the seller, i hope this helps



did the photo help? or should I ask the seller for another picture? 
thank you for looking!!


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> thank you!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> did the photo help? or should I ask the seller for another picture?
> thank you for looking!!




Photo too blurry to tell.
t


----------



## Argymay

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thanks, terite, for the quick response! Appreciate your advice.


----------



## terite

Argymay said:


> Thanks, terite, for the quick response! Appreciate your advice.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## jav821

Hi Authenticators,

I don't have a link for this scarf I got as a gift and want to know if it is authentic?.. Thank you so much! Please see attached pictures.


----------



## jav821

Here are some more photos sorry about the big file pictures. Thanks


----------



## jav821

ok last one .. Idk how to make my pictures smaller..


----------



## Barber0801

Hi ya

Thanks for your reply re my scarf from BRANDSVILLAGE.  As requested I have attached further photos of the labels...hopefully this will help in discovering if its a fake.

Kind regards xx


----------



## terite

jav821 said:


> ok last one .. Idk how to make my pictures smaller..


The tags look good.
t


----------



## terite

Barber0801 said:


> Hi ya
> 
> Thanks for your reply re my scarf from BRANDSVILLAGE.  As requested I have attached further photos of the labels...hopefully this will help in discovering if its a fake.
> 
> Kind regards xx
> 
> Fake
> I hope that you can return that -
> t


----------



## Rachelwshopping

Hi, I think I've provided the necessary information.  Please authenticate, thanks!

Item Name: Burberry Men's Elgin Crossboday Bag
Item Number: 271689965646 
Seller ID: alicja
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERR...=100011&prg=11353&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=281502104543

Item Name: Burberry Men's Elgin Crossboday Bag
Item Number: 301420763413
Seller ID: shotgunautoparts
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERR...05&prg=11353&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=271689965646&rt=nc


----------



## veneti

hi  could you please have a look at this scarf? thank you so much!! 

name: brand new burberry giant check cashmere scarf blossom check
seller: gkane3666
id: 111543246211
link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111543246211?nav=SEARCH


----------



## umlm

terite said:


> We like to see photos of the content tags - what I can see looks right.
> t




thank you Terite, I didn't win the jacket, as i asked seller its size maybe too small for me


----------



## terite

Rachelwshopping said:


> Hi, I think I've provided the necessary information.  Please authenticate, thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Men's Elgin Crossboday Bag
> Item Number: 271689965646
> Seller ID: alicja
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERR...=100011&prg=11353&rk=4&rkt=10&sd=281502104543
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Men's Elgin Crossboday Bag
> Item Number: 301420763413
> Seller ID: shotgunautoparts
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERR...05&prg=11353&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=271689965646&rt=nc



We like to see the Made In tag - inside the bag and a photo of that front badge

t


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> hi  could you please have a look at this scarf? thank you so much!!
> 
> name: brand new burberry giant check cashmere scarf blossom check
> seller: gkane3666
> id: 111543246211
> link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/111543246211?nav=SEARCH



scarf looks good
t


----------



## kiwiaz

Hi I would like to purchase this burberry bag. Can you help authenticate this handbag? Thanks in advance!

item Name:Burberry haymarket check hobo
Item Number:N/A
Seller ID:N/A


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> Hi I would like to purchase this burberry bag. Can you help authenticate this handbag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> item Name:Burberry haymarket check hobo
> Item Number:N/A
> Seller ID:N/A



Need a photo of the paper tag, other page of content tag.
t


----------



## veneti

terite said:


> scarf looks good
> t



Thank you terite!!


----------



## veneti

terite said:


> Fake - please report it - everyone else who follows along - let's report.
> t



Thank you!! 

I reported it already, but the auction is still online, please keep reporting girls!


----------



## veneti

Terite, could please have a look at this scarf I just found, too? Since its located in Europe I'd prefer to buy this instead of the U.S. one. Thank you so much!!!! 

Name: Burberry Scarf, 100% Cashmere
Id: 181607739361
Seller: szeszilia
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181607739361?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> Thank you terite!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> Terite, could please have a look at this scarf I just found, too? Since its located in Europe I'd prefer to buy this instead of the U.S. one. Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> Name: Burberry Scarf, 100% Cashmere
> Id: 181607739361
> Seller: szeszilia
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181607739361?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


Genuine
t


----------



## alichelsealyn

Hello, please authenticate these scarves for me. Thanks ladies!

Item Name: Burberry tan Novacheck scarf
Item #: 191440989297
Seller: kathyandrea 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-tan...89297?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2c92c5ac71

Item Name: RARE! AUTH VINTAGE BURBERRY OF LONDON SCARF EASTERN AIRLINES LAPEL BADGE
Item #: 131371365339
Seller: diva-fashions
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RARE-AUTH-VI...65339?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item1e9657f3db


----------



## terite

alichelsealyn said:


> Hello, please authenticate these scarves for me. Thanks ladies!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry tan Novacheck scarf
> Item #: 191440989297
> Seller: kathyandrea
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-tan...89297?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2c92c5ac71
> 
> Item Name: RARE! AUTH VINTAGE BURBERRY OF LONDON SCARF EASTERN AIRLINES LAPEL BADGE
> Item #: 131371365339
> Seller: diva-fashions
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/RARE-AUTH-VI...65339?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item1e9657f3db


Both genuine
vintage
even more vintage
t


----------



## kiwiaz

terite said:


> Need a photo of the paper tag, other page of content tag.
> t


Thanks terite. The paper tag was missing and I upload the other page of the content tag.


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi T!  I was hoping you could help with another authentication.  Happy Holidays to you!

name:  Burberry Coat
item:  251749977703
seller:  luxuryjulie012
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251749977703


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> Thanks terite. The paper tag was missing and I upload the other page of the content tag.


I am looking for the name Burberry on that fabric tag
t


----------



## kiwiaz

terite said:


> I am looking for the name Burberry on that fabric tag
> t


photo added. Thanks for your help!


----------



## iamwizard

Happy holidays to you all! I was stuck on e-bay debating a few that looked real to me. Please authenticate these scarves!

Name: Heritage Check Scarf
Seller: scmcnair
Item: 151506431284
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-He...31284?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item23467cad34

Name: Tan Nova Check Plaid Scarf
Seller: bravelilbee
Item: 271698546850
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271698546850?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Edit: Adding a third for review, if you ladies would be so kind.

Name: Burberry Scarf Cashmere (heritage check)
Seller: bgblonde326
Item: 281527259425
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281527259425?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much! I think I'm half decent at weeding through obvious fakes, but these ones, if fake, went over my head.


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> photo added. Thanks for your help!



*Odd that the serial numbers do not match (tag and tag)
t

Ask Addy for her opinion if you want. 
*


----------



## kiwiaz

terite said:


> *Odd that the serial numbers do not match (tag and tag)
> t
> 
> Ask Addy for her opinion if you want.
> *


Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't even notice it. This is odd and I probably should just pass that. Thanks again and have a nice holiday!


----------



## terite

iamwizard said:


> Happy holidays to you all! I was stuck on e-bay debating a few that looked real to me. Please authenticate these scarves!
> 
> Name: Heritage Check Scarf
> Seller: scmcnair
> Item: 151506431284
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-He...31284?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item23467cad34
> 
> Name: Tan Nova Check Plaid Scarf
> Seller: bravelilbee
> Item: 271698546850
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271698546850?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Edit: Adding a third for review, if you ladies would be so kind.
> 
> Name: Burberry Scarf Cashmere (heritage check)
> Seller: bgblonde326
> Item: 281527259425
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281527259425?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much! I think I'm half decent at weeding through obvious fakes, but these ones, if fake, went over my head.



1. I need to see the inside seam of the blue label
2. Same as above AND a clear shot of the "smartie"
2. Need to see a photo of the content tag

t

PS: I know the rule is three at a time - but I prefer two maximum - otherwise I need a pen and paper!


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi T!  I am re-posting...maybe it got skipped over... many many thanks in advance!!!

Hi T! I was hoping you could help with another authentication. Happy Holidays to you!

name: Burberry Coat
item: 251749977703
seller: luxuryjulie012
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251749977703


----------



## iamwizard

terite said:


> 1. I need to see the inside seam of the blue label
> 2. Same as above AND a clear shot of the "smartie"
> 2. Need to see a photo of the content tag
> 
> t
> 
> PS: I know the rule is three at a time - but I prefer two maximum - otherwise I need a pen and paper!


Thanks so much Terite! I'll keep it to two at a time going forward!


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi T!  I am re-posting...maybe it got skipped over... many many thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Hi T! I was hoping you could help with another authentication. Happy Holidays to you!
> 
> name: Burberry Coat
> item: 251749977703
> seller: luxuryjulie012
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251749977703



I am sorry that I missed your post.

Ask for a clear shot of the label at the neck, a clear shot of the paper tag and a clear/close shot of the content tag - showing all the pages.
T


----------



## terite

iamwizard said:


> Thanks so much Terite! I'll keep it to two at a time going forward!



Thank you!


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> I am sorry that I missed your post.
> 
> Ask for a clear shot of the label at the neck, a clear shot of the paper tag and a clear/close shot of the content tag - showing all the pages.
> T



No need to be sorry, T, there are so many posts asking for help- I'm surprised that it doesn't happen more often.  I'm just grateful for all your help.  I will ask the seller for those pics.  Thanks, again!


----------



## kiwiaz

Hi I have bought this NWOT burberry toggle coat childrens size 14Y. It looks odd to me that the label is not located on the top part. It is at the left bottom part. Can you help me authenticate this coat please? Thanks so much! please let me know if any additional photos needed.
Name: Burberry girl's toggle coat 
Seller: N/A
Item: N/A


----------



## GG12345

kiwiaz said:


> Hi I have bought this NWOT burberry toggle coat childrens size 14Y. It looks odd to me that the label is not located on the top part. It is at the left bottom part. Can you help me authenticate this coat please? Thanks so much! please let me know if any additional photos needed.
> Name: Burberry girl's toggle coat
> Seller: N/A
> Item: N/A



I'm not an expert with Burberry clothing but just in case you wanted to know, my authentic Burberry blazer has the Burberry tag at the sides instead of the top as well.


----------



## kiwiaz

GG12345 said:


> I'm not an expert with Burberry clothing but just in case you wanted to know, my authentic Burberry blazer has the Burberry tag at the sides instead of the top as well.


great! thanks for your information!


----------



## alichelsealyn

terite said:


> Both genuine
> vintage
> even more vintage
> t



Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

GG12345 said:


> I'm not an expert with Burberry clothing but just in case you wanted to know, my authentic Burberry blazer has the Burberry tag at the sides instead of the top as well.



Thank you GG12345

I agree!
t


----------



## terite

alichelsealyn said:


> Thank you very much!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## kiwiaz

terite said:


> Thank you GG12345
> 
> I agree!
> t



Thanks terite. Really appreciate your kind help!


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> Thanks terite. Really appreciate your kind help!



You are welcome
t


----------



## lvgirl16

Hi, I purchased this bag from Nordstrom but the sales agent just shipped it to me from the store. It has some quality issues that makes me wonder if it was returned and if it is authentic. Please Help! 

Haymarket small Canterbury tote
Color of canvas looks different than my other Burberry haymarket bags ( more peachy than beige
Loose stitches 
Burberry tag inside Y looks cut off
No serial number on other side of made in Italy
Extra Glazing on the strap peeling off
Paper care instruction booklet cut with rough edge
Inside lining sounds like plastic crumpling when I move it around



This only allowing me to attach 1 photo. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## terite

lvgirl16 said:


> Hi, I purchased this bag from Nordstrom but the sales agent just shipped it to me from the store. It has some quality issues that makes me wonder if it was returned and if it is authentic. Please Help!
> 
> Haymarket small Canterbury tote
> Color of canvas looks different than my other Burberry haymarket bags ( more peachy than beige
> Loose stitches
> Burberry tag inside Y looks cut off
> No serial number on other side of made in Italy
> Extra Glazing on the strap peeling off
> Paper care instruction booklet cut with rough edge
> Inside lining sounds like plastic crumpling when I move it around
> 
> View attachment 2830638
> 
> This only allowing me to attach 1 photo. What am I doing wrong?



I can see the one photo and the knights look blurry - might be the photo
Already, I don't like the look of the back of the straps
I would return that - does Nordstrom take returns? You will never be happy with that bag - because of all the reasons that you list.
t


----------



## lvgirl16

terite said:


> I can see the one photo and the knights look blurry - might be the photo
> Already, I don't like the look of the back of the straps
> I would return that - does Nordstrom take returns? You will never be happy with that bag - because of all the reasons that you list.
> t



Here's another photo


----------



## lvgirl16

lvgirl16 said:


> Here's another photo


Another


----------



## lvgirl16

lvgirl16 said:


> Here's another photo


Thank you, yes Nordstrom takes returns but would you say it's fake?


----------



## lvgirl16

terite said:


> I can see the one photo and the knights look blurry - might be the photo
> Already, I don't like the look of the back of the straps
> I would return that - does Nordstrom take returns? You will never be happy with that bag - because of all the reasons that you list.
> t


Thank you, would you say it's fake?


----------



## EmmaLB

Item Name: Classic Black Burberry Trench Coat 100% Cotton size UK 8 EU 36 NEW
Item Number: 171573210647
Seller ID: ericssoun3m
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-B...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item27f28f6e17

Hi would someone please be able to authenticate this trench coat? Thank you in advance x


----------



## terite

lvgirl16 said:


> Thank you, would you say it's fake?



I can't see anything that would make me say it is fake.
Send a photo of the knights and all the tags inside and the back of the Made in tag. And the back of the straps.

t


----------



## terite

EmmaLB said:


> Item Name: Classic Black Burberry Trench Coat 100% Cotton size UK 8 EU 36 NEW
> Item Number: 171573210647
> Seller ID: ericssoun3m
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Classic-B...=UK_Women_s_Coats_Jackets&hash=item27f28f6e17
> 
> Hi would someone please be able to authenticate this trench coat? Thank you in advance x



Fake
t


----------



## lvgirl16

terite said:


> I can't see anything that would make me say it is fake.
> Send a photo of the knights and all the tags inside and the back of the Made in tag. And the back of the straps.
> 
> t


Back of made in tag


----------



## lvgirl16

terite said:


> I can't see anything that would make me say it is fake.
> Send a photo of the knights and all the tags inside and the back of the Made in tag. And the back of the straps.
> 
> t


Knights


----------



## lvgirl16

terite said:


> I can't see anything that would make me say it is fake.
> Send a photo of the knights and all the tags inside and the back of the Made in tag. And the back of the straps.
> 
> t


Back of straps


----------



## lvgirl16

terite said:


> I can't see anything that would make me say it is fake.
> Send a photo of the knights and all the tags inside and the back of the Made in tag. And the back of the straps.
> 
> t


Tags inside


----------



## lvgirl16

terite said:


> I can't see anything that would make me say it is fake.
> Send a photo of the knights and all the tags inside and the back of the Made in tag. And the back of the straps.
> 
> t


Tag


----------



## lvgirl16

terite said:


> I can't see anything that would make me say it is fake.
> Send a photo of the knights and all the tags inside and the back of the Made in tag. And the back of the straps.
> 
> t


Bottom


----------



## lvgirl16

terite said:


> I can't see anything that would make me say it is fake.
> Send a photo of the knights and all the tags inside and the back of the Made in tag. And the back of the straps.
> 
> t


Sorry, I can only upload 1 photo at a time. Here's the care card with rough edge on top


----------



## terite

lvgirl16 said:


> Sorry, I can only upload 1 photo at a time. Here's the care card with rough edge on top


Paper tags, bottom, felt carrier, leather tag - all look good.
t


----------



## jepenak@

Addy said:


> Note: This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Burberry >>> Please read the rules & use the format in post #1
> 
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the  links)
> 
> [B]3. All requests must have clear photos[/B] (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> [B]4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.[/B]
> 
> [B]5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.[/B] Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> [B]6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.[/B] Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> [B]7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.[/B]
> 
> [B]8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.[/B] Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> [B]9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread,[/B] you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> [B]10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.[/B] Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> [B]Disclaimer [/B]
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the [url]http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php[/url].[/QUOTE]
> Hi there. This is my first time here. How can I post something and have it authenticate? Help!!!! I don't kn how to start. &#128532;


----------



## terite

jepenak@ said:


> Hi there. This is my first time here. How can I post something and have it authenticate? Help!!!! I don't kn how to start. &#128532;


click on the little paper clip to attach photos

type in the link to the auction
t


----------



## lvgirl16

terite said:


> I can see the one photo and the knights look blurry - might be the photo
> Already, I don't like the look of the back of the straps
> I would return that - does Nordstrom take returns? You will never be happy with that bag - because of all the reasons that you list.
> t


How about the back of strap t?


----------



## terite

lvgirl16 said:


> How about the back of strap t?



*I have never seen that before - has anyone else?

Send a clear photo of the knight.
t*


----------



## lvgirl16

terite said:


> *I have never seen that before - has anyone else?
> 
> Send a clear photo of the knight.
> t*


How about this?


----------



## terite

lvgirl16 said:


> How about this?



Is it sharp/in focus in real life? Photo looks blurry. Texture looks ok
t
Was this a clearance item?
What is the exact name of the bag on the ticket?


----------



## jepenak@

terite said:


> click on the little paper clip to attach photos
> 
> type in the link to the auction
> t




Thank you so much &#128522;
Could you please authenticate this jacket that I bought from ebay, my granddaughter was skeptical about or with this....


----------



## lvgirl16

terite said:


> Is it sharp/in focus in real life? Photo looks blurry. Texture looks ok
> t
> Was this a clearance item?
> What is the exact name of the bag on the ticket?


It was 30% off sale , the knight pretty much look like how the photo looks like.
Here is the tag.


----------



## ksd93

Hello,

Would be grateful for your opinions on whether this bag is authentic - thanks in advance! 

Item: Burberry Wilton Black Leather Bag
Seller ID: shelagh40
Item No: 121511584891
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Wilton-Black-Leather-Bag-/121511584891?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c4aa7a47b


----------



## terite

jepenak@ said:


> Thank you so much &#128522;
> Could you please authenticate this jacket that I bought from ebay, my granddaughter was skeptical about or with this....
> 
> vintage men's? jacket - size tag is probably in the pocket.
> t


----------



## terite

ksd93 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would be grateful for your opinions on whether this bag is authentic - thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Burberry Wilton Black Leather Bag
> Seller ID: shelagh40
> Item No: 121511584891
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...91?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c4aa7a47b



Need to see all the inside tags and labels - better shot of the front metal badge
t


----------



## Rachelwshopping

Hi, I have added additonal pictures below for authentication.   Am having trouble with the front tag so I will try another post.  Thanks!

Item Name: Burberry Men's Elgin Crossboday Bag
Item Number: 301420763413
Seller ID: shotgunautoparts
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY...89965646&rt=nc


----------



## terite

Rachelwshopping said:


> Hi, I have added additonal pictures below for authentication.   Am having trouble with the front tag so I will try another post.  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Men's Elgin Crossboday Bag
> Item Number: 301420763413
> Seller ID: shotgunautoparts
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY...89965646&rt=nc


There should be a MADE IN tag on the inside
t


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

terite said:


> *I have never seen that before - has anyone else?
> 
> Send a clear photo of the knight.
> t*




I've never seen a strap that has plaid on one side and leather on the other.


----------



## jepenak@

terite said:


> jepenak@ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much &#128522;
> Could you please authenticate this jacket that I bought from ebay, my granddaughter was skeptical about or with this....
> 
> vintage men's? jacket - size tag is probably in the pocket.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi terite
> thank you so much...I really appreciate your respond.....you mean to say that this jacket was vintage and indeed an authentic one? actually, I haven't receive it yet, those photos were from the seller.
> Again thank you thank you. Now I can sleep better. God bless you and more power.
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

jepenak@ said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi terite
> thank you so much...I really appreciate your respond.....you mean to say that this jacket was vintage and indeed an authentic one? actually, I haven't receive it yet, those photos were from the seller.
> Again thank you thank you. Now I can sleep better. God bless you and more power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> Yes, this coat is genuine, but many years old.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## wintermelon87

Hello, 

I just received the bag from overstock.com. Just wanted to make sure it was real. Can you help me? Thanks!

Name: Burberry 'Salisbury' Small Beige/ Red Haymarket Tote
Link:http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...efccid=GPVZUJLBLSE2OG2N7GYMXLFAWM&searchidx=5

Here are the pictures.


----------



## terite

wintermelon87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just received the bag from overstock.com. Just wanted to make sure it was real. Can you help me? Thanks!
> 
> Name: Burberry 'Salisbury' Small Beige/ Red Haymarket Tote
> Link:http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...efccid=GPVZUJLBLSE2OG2N7GYMXLFAWM&searchidx=5
> 
> Please send a photo of the zippers/zipper pulls and the Made in tag
> t


----------



## wintermelon87

Hi,

Here are a couple of photos of the zippers and the Made In tag.

Thanks!


----------



## purse87

Please help me...

http://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/Burberry_kaulaliina_16096605.htm?ca=18&w=3

Authentic?  Thanks!!


----------



## EmmaLB

terite said:


> Fake
> t



Gosh thank you, so happy I'd not already paid! xx


----------



## terite

wintermelon87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of the zippers and the Made In tag.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Looks good
> t


----------



## terite

EmmaLB said:


> Gosh thank you, so happy I'd not already paid! xx



whew

You are welcome
Report that
t


----------



## terite

purse87 said:


> Please help me...
> 
> http://www.tori.fi/uusimaa/Burberry_kaulaliina_16096605.htm?ca=18&w=3
> 
> Authentic?  Thanks!!



Photos too small
One might be missing the fringe
t


----------



## pursejunkie101

Good evening Authenticators,

Please kindly authenticate this Burberry Brit coat for me. Thank you very much for your time. I appreciate all your help. 

Non-Auction Item
Item name: Burberry Brit Collection light weight down flled puffer coat
Link: not available - private seller
Photos: Attached


----------



## pursejunkie101

Hello again authenticators, i apologize for posting more pics but the file upload would only allow me to upload one at a time from my mobile. I have more photos but im afraid ill get flagged if i post another one. If you require additional photos please just let me know and ill provide the ones you need. 


Non-Auction Item
Item name: Burberry Brit Collection light weight down flled puffer coat CONTINUED
Link: not available - private seller
Photos: attached (2)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## bkrosier

Hello, I'm new to Burberry products and haven't really been able to read through the whole thread. Can anyone please authenticate these three items for me? They are all from the same seller, says they've been sourced from "european outlets" (would that be a red flag?). Reckon their prices are too good to be true but pretty sure they'll still be going up quite rapidly. Would very much appreciate the help ladies. Thanks very much! 

handbag:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Burberry-3459917-Plaid-Satchel-Bag-/111548232273?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19f8caf251

watch:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Burberry-The-City-BU9215-26mm-Diamond-Indexes-Ladies-watch-/121517691714?pt=AU_Watches&hash=item1c4b04d342

wallet:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Burberry-London-Haymarket-Check-Wallet-/111548209856?pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item19f8ca9ac0


----------



## terite

pursejunkie101 said:


> Good evening Authenticators,
> 
> Please kindly authenticate this Burberry Brit coat for me. Thank you very much for your time. I appreciate all your help.
> 
> Non-Auction Item
> Item name: Burberry Brit Collection light weight down flled puffer coat
> Link: not available - private seller
> Photos: Attached



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

bkrosier said:


> Hello, I'm new to Burberry products and haven't really been able to read through the whole thread. Can anyone please authenticate these three items for me? They are all from the same seller, says they've been sourced from "european outlets" (would that be a red flag?). Reckon their prices are too good to be true but pretty sure they'll still be going up quite rapidly. Would very much appreciate the help ladies. Thanks very much!
> 
> handbag:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item19f8caf251
> 
> watch:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...21517691714?pt=AU_Watches&hash=item1c4b04d342
> 
> wallet:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...6?pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item19f8ca9ac0




This seller has sold tons of fakes in the past - I can see more details on other sales. Elements of these listings show fake - ie. carrier bag, lettering etc.

Please report 
t


----------



## pursejunkie101

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you so much for your promt response Terite. I received an email notification asking for a pic of the coat tag and coat itself. Did you still need these pics? Or im guessing since you already evaluated it as "genuine" that those pics are sufficient. 

Appreciate all your help! Thanks again!


----------



## bkrosier

terite said:


> This seller has sold tons of fakes in the past - I can see more details on other sales. Elements of these listings show fake - ie. carrier bag, lettering etc.
> 
> Please report
> t



Yeah I figured it really seemed dodgy. Good thing I didn't bid or anything, removed listings from my watch list. Thank you for responding.


----------



## terite

pursejunkie101 said:


> Thank you so much for your promt response Terite. I received an email notification asking for a pic of the coat tag and coat itself. Did you still need these pics? Or im guessing since you already evaluated it as "genuine" that those pics are sufficient.
> 
> Appreciate all your help! Thanks again!



Yes, the second set of photos - I didn't see them at first - so yes, genuine.
t
You are welcome.


----------



## terite

bkrosier said:


> Yeah I figured it really seemed dodgy. Good thing I didn't bid or anything, removed listings from my watch list. Thank you for responding.



You are welcome.

Report those


----------



## pursejunkie101

terite said:


> Yes, the second set of photos - I didn't see them at first - so yes, genuine.
> t
> You are welcome.



Perfect! I did some research prior to posting here and the youtube video from the realreal as well as their website says the burberry logo tag should be sewn on all sides on fabric. I see that is not the case for burberry brit? Only the sides are sewn. How about on burberry london and prorsum so i know for next time because that was my main concern in this case. Thank you.


----------



## terite

pursejunkie101 said:


> Perfect! I did some research prior to posting here and the youtube video from the realreal as well as their website says the burberry logo tag should be sewn on all sides on fabric. I see that is not the case for burberry brit? Only the sides are sewn. How about on burberry london and prorsum so i know for next time because that was my main concern in this case. Thank you.



It is a challenge to cover everything in a short video.

I really like the real/real video though. He shows a variety of tags and exposes common misconceptions. I like what he says about the trench coats.

I don't agree with his comment about all buttons being engraved, all zippers labelled both sides, all snaps engraved. Usually true, but not always true.

Watch it here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMCUSHK6ZI4

PS: Burberry Brit is fairly new - just look around at other items - you will see lots of tags like yours.


----------



## pursejunkie101

terite said:


> It is a challenge to cover everything in a short video.
> 
> I really like the real/real video though. He shows a variety of tags and exposes common misconceptions. I like what he says about the trench coats.
> 
> I don't agree with his comment about all buttons being engraved, all zippers labelled both sides, all snaps engraved. Usually true, but not always true.
> 
> Watch it here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMCUSHK6ZI4
> 
> PS: Burberry Brit is fairly new - just look around at other items - you will see lots of tags like yours.



Thank you for the info Terite. Your knowledge is greatly appreciated. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## terite

pursejunkie101 said:


> Thank you for the info Terite. Your knowledge is greatly appreciated. Have a wonderful day!



You too - 
PS: I also like the variety of bags he has on his table - some nice vintage ones, and a great explanation of the Haymarket check's knight evolution, and side alignment on patterned bags. Grenade clips on the trench coat belts!


----------



## jepenak@

hi there terite....good am, could you please authenticate this burberry bag that I bought on garage sale.....
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
.   Thank you in advance &#128522;


----------



## pursejunkie101

terite said:


> You too -
> PS: I also like the variety of bags he has on his table - some nice vintage ones, and a great explanation of the Haymarket check's knight evolution, and side alignment on patterned bags. Grenade clips on the trench coat belts!



Hi Terite,

Can you please have a look at the check pattern on this burberry brit coat. I noticed the check pattern isn't perfectly symmetrical on the left and right side of the coat. However, the middle looks good. Just wanted your opinion because i read on some posts and blogs saying that the plaid pattern should be perfectly symmetrical on all sides and on the seams on authentic burberry. Thank you very much.


----------



## terite

jepenak@ said:


> hi there terite....good am, could you please authenticate this burberry bag that I bought on garage sale.....
> 
> Photos are too blurry to tell.
> t


----------



## iceman76

Hello everybody 

Can somebody help with this scarf, please? Thank you in advance 

http://img.mojekrpice.rs/images/2/402880c849b81da7014a48e2a9213eea.jpg

http://mojekrpice.rs/items/aksesoari/1098428/burberry-sal-original


----------



## jepenak@

terite said:


> jepenak@ said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi there terite....good am, could you please authenticate this burberry bag that I bought on garage sale.....
> 
> Photos are too blurry to tell.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi terite so sorry, how about these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time. I really really appreciate it. Bless your heart.
Click to expand...


----------



## lvpursegoddess

Could y'all authenticate this for me pretty please!!

Thanks!

Item Name: Nova Check Nickie Tote and Wristlet
Item Number: 151516918755
Seller ID: sashasimpson08
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-No...755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23471cb3e3


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> Can somebody help with this scarf, please? Thank you in advance
> 
> http://img.mojekrpice.rs/images/2/402880c849b81da7014a48e2a9213eea.jpg
> 
> http://mojekrpice.rs/items/aksesoari/1098428/burberry-sal-original



That looks off to me.
t


----------



## iceman76

Terite, thanks as always for your kindness and time, resolving  Burberry issues for us.


----------



## wintermelon87

terite said:


> wintermelon87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of the zippers and the Made In tag.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Looks good
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamwizard

Could you please authenticate this scarf for me?

Name: "Burberry New Heritage Check Cashmere Scarf"
Seller: chel_stro
Item: 161522606940
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ne...06940?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item259b7f635c

Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Terite, thanks as always for your kindness and time, resolving  Burberry issues for us.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

wintermelon87 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

iamwizard said:


> Could you please authenticate this scarf for me?
> 
> Name: "Burberry New Heritage Check Cashmere Scarf"
> Seller: chel_stro
> Item: 161522606940
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ne...06940?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item259b7f635c
> 
> Thanks so much!



I need to see closer photos of all tags!
t


----------



## Stereotypeq

Item Name: BURBERRY~ IPHONE 5-CASE/WALLET-PRE-OWNED-NEVER USED-EXCELLENT!

Item Number: 301425603864
Seller ID:  shirleyn27371
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-IPHONE-5-CASE-WALLET-PRE-OWNED-NEVER-USED-EXCELLENT-/301425603864?nma=true&si=GnU2LqQbqd1nmNNGOY351DPxLL8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

This seems so obvious but just to confirm... I'm pretty sure Burberry would never spell purchasing "purchchasing" ..... I just really need your professional opinion on record though since I've already went ahead and won this.


----------



## tomtaylz

Rachelwshopping said:


> Hi, I have added additonal pictures below for authentication.   Am having trouble with the front tag so I will try another post.  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Men's Elgin Crossboday Bag
> Item Number: 301420763413
> Seller ID: shotgunautoparts
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY...89965646&rt=nc



Hi terite,

I actually bought one of these items and then stumbled upon this thread. I took a few extra pictures. Help would be so greatly appreciated!!

See Pictures here:
http://www.yogile.com/cr8ljd50#41m

Thanks so much I really appreciate it!!
Tom


----------



## terite

Stereotypeq said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY~ IPHONE 5-CASE/WALLET-PRE-OWNED-NEVER USED-EXCELLENT!
> 
> Item Number: 301425603864
> Seller ID:  shirleyn27371
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-IP...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> This seems so obvious but just to confirm... I'm pretty sure Burberry would never spell purchasing "purchchasing" ..... I just really need your professional opinion on record though since I've already went ahead and won this.



Oh, dear, fake.

Have you paid?
Report this.
t


----------



## terite

tomtaylz said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> I actually bought one of these items and then stumbled upon this thread. I took a few extra pictures. Help would be so greatly appreciated!!
> 
> See Pictures here:
> http://www.yogile.com/cr8ljd50#41m
> 
> Thanks so much I really appreciate it!!
> Tom



GENUINE
t:santawave:


----------



## tomtaylz

terite said:


> GENUINE
> t:santawave:


Thanks terite you're the best!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Zshuo

Hi, authenticator,
Could you please authenticate this trench coat for me?

Name: "COTTON GABARDINE TRENCH COAT"
Item: 37899601

photo attached

thank you very much


----------



## Stereotypeq

terite said:


> Oh, dear, fake.
> 
> Have you paid?
> Report this.
> t


I did pay, but the seller was good about it and is refunding.

I know it's the internet and who 'really knows' - but I believe she just is someone who doesn't think too much about these types of things and had obtained it from a donation store where they told her it was real. Bur regardless, either way - getting my money back.

So glad the purse forum exists.... Thanks so much!


----------



## jepenak@

Hi there. It is me again. Could anyone please authenticate this burberry bag I purchased from estate sale. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## marley20

Could you please help with the authentication? Thank you!!

Item Name: Burberry Pirmont Quilted Jacket women size xxl

Item Number: 141505781159

Seller ID: pearle3924

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Rachelwshopping

Sorry for the upside down photo 

Item Name: Burberry Men's Elgin Crossboday Bag
Item Number: 301420763413
Seller ID: shotgunautoparts
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY...89965646&rt=nc


----------



## terite

Rachelwshopping said:


> Sorry for the upside down photo
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Men's Elgin Crossboday Bag
> Item Number: 301420763413
> Seller ID: shotgunautoparts
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY...89965646&rt=nc



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

marley20 said:


> Could you please help with the authentication? Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Pirmont Quilted Jacket women size xxl
> 
> Item Number: 141505781159
> 
> Seller ID: pearle3924
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Need photos of tag at the neck, size tag, inside of jacket lying open.t


----------



## terite

jepenak@ said:


> Hi there. It is me again. Could anyone please authenticate this burberry bag I purchased from estate sale. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> This does not look right to me.
> 
> t


----------



## terite

Stereotypeq said:


> I did pay, but the seller was good about it and is refunding.
> 
> I know it's the internet and who 'really knows' - but I believe she just is someone who doesn't think too much about these types of things and had obtained it from a donation store where they told her it was real. Bur regardless, either way - getting my money back.
> 
> So glad the purse forum exists.... Thanks so much!



You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

Zshuo said:


> Hi, authenticator,
> Could you please authenticate this trench coat for me?
> 
> Name: "COTTON GABARDINE TRENCH COAT"
> Item: 37899601
> 
> photo attached
> 
> thank you very much



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

tomtaylz said:


> Thanks terite you're the best!
> 
> Happy Holidays!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## jepenak@

terite said:


> jepenak@ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. It is me again. Could anyone please authenticate this burberry bag I purchased from estate sale. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> This does not look right to me.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi t,
> Thank you so much for your time. I really appreciate it. My heart was broken when I read your reply. I couldn't return it anymore. Good thing I didn't pay that much, and it is a real leather. I'm such a bonehead cheapskate, this was so awkward.
> Anyway, "terite" you are soooo wonderful person. Thanks for sharing your knowledge. Keep up the good work. Bless your heart
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS &#128522;
Click to expand...


----------



## BB1212

Hi,

Please authenticate this Burberry bag for me.

Item name: BURBERRY Classic Nova Check Small Party Evening Shoulder Bag Handbag
Item number: 281472533611
Seller ID: browncatpaws
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Cl...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

TIA!


----------



## iamwizard

Thanks Terite!

I was able to get closer pictures of the tags for one of the scarves I asked about earlier. Here they are.  Is this authentic? Thanks again!


----------



## terite

jepenak@ said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi t,
> Thank you so much for your time. I really appreciate it. My heart was broken when I read your reply. I couldn't return it anymore. Good thing I didn't pay that much, and it is a real leather. I'm such a bonehead cheapskate, this was so awkward.
> Anyway, "terite" you are soooo wonderful person. Thanks for sharing your knowledge. Keep up the good work. Bless your heart
> HAPPY HOLIDAYS &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

iamwizard said:


> Thanks Terite!
> 
> I was able to get closer pictures of the tags for one of the scarves I asked about earlier. Here they are.  Is this authentic? Thanks again!


These labels look good.
t


----------



## terite

BB1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this Burberry bag for me.
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY Classic Nova Check Small Party Evening Shoulder Bag Handbag
> Item number: 281472533611
> Seller ID: browncatpaws
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Cl...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> TIA!



Genuine 2002
t


----------



## iamwizard

terite said:


> These labels look good.
> t


Thanks so much Terite, I really appreciate it!


----------



## terite

iamwizard said:


> Thanks so much Terite, I really appreciate it!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## marley20

terite said:


> Need photos of tag at the neck, size tag, inside of jacket lying open.t


Hope these are close enough.


----------



## terite

marley20 said:


> Hope these are close enough.



Need closeup photos of those labels/tags
t


----------



## Mj2323

Hello

Can you please authenticate this Burberry Camel Check Cashmere Scarf. 
Item number 19000382
I bought this from a lady that stated she purchased in London. 

Thank you


----------



## marley20

terite said:


> Need closeup photos of those labels/tags
> t


Here's more! Thank you!!


----------



## violetti9

Item name: BURBERRY Scarf
Item number: 331415023504
Seller ID: gapgirl259 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331415023504?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hello, 
Please authenticate this scarf for me. Additional pictures are attached. 
One of the labels is completely washed off. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

Mj2323 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Burberry Camel Check Cashmere Scarf.
> Item number 19000382
> I bought this from a lady that stated she purchased in London.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Picture is sideways and small
> 
> Fake
> t


----------



## terite

marley20 said:


> Here's more! Thank you!!



Tags look ok.
t


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Item name: BURBERRY Scarf
> Item number: 331415023504
> Seller ID: gapgirl259
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331415023504?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hello,
> Please authenticate this scarf for me. Additional pictures are attached.
> One of the labels is completely washed off.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Well, you should do the cashmere test - the labels look correct but their placement seems a bit off - the tassels are still nice and tight inspite of the wear that that this item has.
t


----------



## Mj2323

terite said:


> Mj2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Burberry Camel Check Cashmere Scarf.
> Item number 19000382
> I bought this from a lady that stated she purchased in London.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Picture is sideways and small
> 
> Fake
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you why is that is it tags?
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Mj2323 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you why is that is it tags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake for sure
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Mj2323

terite said:


> Mj2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Burberry Camel Check Cashmere Scarf.
> Item number 19000382
> I bought this from a lady that stated she purchased in London.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Picture is sideways and small
> 
> Fake
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you why is that is it tags? [/ATTACH]
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Mj2323 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you why is that is it tags?
> 
> I hope that you can return it.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Mj2323

terite said:


> Mj2323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake for sure
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thank you so much Terite.
Click to expand...


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> Well, you should do the cashmere test - the labels look correct but their placement seems a bit off - the tassels are still nice and tight inspite of the wear that that this item has.
> t



Thanks Terite, 
Could you tell me how to do the cashmere test? 

Happy Holidays


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Thanks Terite,
> Could you tell me how to do the cashmere test?
> 
> Happy Holidays



Wrap it around your neck and turn up the heat.

Itchy/sweaty - bad

warm/soft/cozy - good

This does not work for everyone -  lol - it might take practice?
t

I think your scarf looks ok - we can ask Addy - scarf PRO


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> Wrap it around your neck and turn up the heat.
> 
> Itchy/sweaty - bad
> 
> warm/soft/cozy - good
> 
> This does not work for everyone -  lol - it might take practice?
> t
> 
> I think your scarf looks ok - we can ask Addy - scarf PRO





Awesome, Thank you again!


----------



## marley20

terite said:


> Tags look ok.
> t


You are very helpful!! Thanks!!


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Awesome, Thank you again!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

marley20 said:


> You are very helpful!! Thanks!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Addy

violetti9 said:


> Item name: BURBERRY Scarf
> Item number: 331415023504
> Seller ID: gapgirl259
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331415023504?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hello,
> Please authenticate this scarf for me. Additional pictures are attached.
> One of the labels is completely washed off.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Looks okay to me too


----------



## Linnus

Item name: Burberry Men's Peacoat
Item number: 281523502871
Seller ID: bbuser888
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281523502871?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hello! Can someone authenticate this for me? Much appreciated!


----------



## Addy

Linnus said:


> Item name: Burberry Men's Peacoat
> Item number: 281523502871
> Seller ID: bbuser888
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281523502871?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hello! Can someone authenticate this for me? Much appreciated!



Please ensure you contribute to our forums if you wish further Authenticate This... assistance as per post 1

Looks good


----------



## golllum

Hello,
please be so kind as to authenticate this men's jacket.

Encouraging: detailed tag with cloth sample, TLAPA tag
Suspicious: Equestrian knight on the lining is facing various directions, no branding on buttons

thanks


----------



## marley20

Could you please help authenticate this. Thanks!


----------



## marley20

It didn't load these tag pics. Here are these. Thanks so much !


----------



## Luchini1211

I just got this Burberry nova check scarf for The real real and the tag looks flaky to me.  Can't find this style anywhere on the Internet.  Please help! is it real?


----------



## Luchini1211

Here is another picture of the scarf.


----------



## terite

Linnus said:


> Item name: Burberry Men's Peacoat
> Item number: 281523502871
> Seller ID: bbuser888
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281523502871?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hello! Can someone authenticate this for me? Much appreciated!


Real
t


----------



## terite

Luchini1211 said:


> Here is another picture of the scarf.



oh yes, I know that scarf.

Label is right for that item.
t


----------



## terite

marley20 said:


> It didn't load these tag pics. Here are these. Thanks so much !



Looks good.
t


----------



## Luchini1211

Terite, Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

golllum said:


> Hello,
> please be so kind as to authenticate this men's jacket.
> 
> Encouraging: detailed tag with cloth sample, TLAPA tag
> Suspicious: Equestrian knight on the lining is facing various directions, no branding on buttons
> 
> thanks



There should be a content label somewhere. 

Looks good - older style

The knights in this case should go one direction on one row, then the other direction on the next row.

t - sometimes there would be men's store/Burberry working together


----------



## terite

Luchini1211 said:


> Terite, Thank you so much!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## marley20

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


You make my life so much easier! &#128512;Thanks!!


----------



## louievlover

Hi, i'd really appreciate your help with this wallet on eBay that I've won and paid. Tia !

Name: Burberry haymarket check wallet - black
Item: 171590380467
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171590380467 
Seller: leperfect


----------



## Linnus

Thank you so much Addy & Terite!


----------



## taniherd

Please authenticate. This wallet was purchased by my friend. I know nothing about Burberry.


----------



## loganelcid

Can someone authenticate this scarf? Thanks!


----------



## minissha

Hello Burberry Goddesses/Gods, 

I would appreciate your kind help in authenticating a Burberry bag I recently purchased on eBay. Here are the details: 

*Item Name:* Burberry Over the Shoulder Purse Green Leather
*Item Number:* 321617942071
*Seller ID:* thegate12
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Over-the-Shoulder-Purse-Green-Leather-/321617942071?nma=true&si=jh3BMNX8ZXDHlxayQ6zb5s742cA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Pictures (from the eBay listing):





















Thank you for taking the time to authenticate the Burberry bag. 

Best wishes, 
Minissha


----------



## Addy

louievlover said:


> Hi, i'd really appreciate your help with this wallet on eBay that I've won and paid. Tia !
> 
> Name: Burberry haymarket check wallet - black
> Item: 171590380467
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171590380467
> Seller: leperfect



Need better pic of interior Burberry stamp, pic of MADE IN stamp


----------



## Addy

taniherd said:


> Please authenticate. This wallet was purchased by my friend. I know nothing about Burberry.



Looks wrong to me


----------



## Addy

loganelcid said:


> Can someone authenticate this scarf? Thanks!



Looks wrong to me


----------



## Addy

minissha said:


> Hello Burberry Goddesses/Gods,
> 
> I would appreciate your kind help in authenticating a Burberry bag I recently purchased on eBay. Here are the details:
> 
> *Item Name:* Burberry Over the Shoulder Purse Green Leather
> *Item Number:* 321617942071
> *Seller ID:* thegate12
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Over-the-Shoulder-Purse-Green-Leather-/321617942071?nma=true&si=jh3BMNX8ZXDHlxayQ6zb5s742cA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Pictures (from the eBay listing):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to authenticate the Burberry bag.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Minissha



Need pic of back of interior tag


----------



## serena101

Hi,
I am new here and would really like some help with autenticating this Burberry trench coat I have already purchased.
I have uploaded my own pictures and some from the seller.
Please let me know if there is any additional information that is required.
Thanks in advance! 

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry London Trench - Dont know exact item name

Photos: - I hope this ok 

http://s166.photobucket.com/user/serena1014/slideshow/


----------



## taniherd

Addy said:


> Looks wrong to me




Would you mind telling me what exactly looks wrong? 
I'd really appreciate it. 
Thank you!


----------



## terite

serena101 said:


> Hi,
> I am new here and would really like some help with autenticating this Burberry trench coat I have already purchased.
> I have uploaded my own pictures and some from the seller.
> Please let me know if there is any additional information that is required.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry London Trench - Dont know exact item name
> 
> Photos: - I hope this ok
> 
> http://s166.photobucket.com/user/serena1014/slideshow/



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

taniherd said:


> Would you mind telling me what exactly looks wrong?
> I'd really appreciate it.
> Thank you!



The shape and the design are wrong. The inside of the wallet is really sloppy - the lining in also wrong. Zipper pull not right and the zipper is not right. Plastic window insert - wrong. etc.

fake
t


----------



## serena101

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Oh thank you so much! I'm so glad


----------



## terite

serena101 said:


> Oh thank you so much! I'm so glad



You are welcome.
t


----------



## serena101

terite said:


> You are wrong
> t



Sorry? What do you mean - wrong about what?


----------



## terite

serena101 said:


> Sorry? What do you mean - wrong about what?




SO SORRY - you are welcome. ?? Up to early/no coffee.

t


----------



## serena101

terite said:


> SO SORRY - you are welcome. ?? Up to early/no coffee.
> 
> t



Aww!! No worries. For a second you had me scared that it wasn't actually authentic.
Good morning too you


----------



## taniherd

terite said:


> The shape and the design are wrong. The inside of the wallet is really sloppy - the lining in also wrong. Zipper pull not right and the zipper is not right. Plastic window insert - wrong. etc.
> 
> fake
> t




Thank you Terite for explaining why wallet is wrong & fake. My friend thanks you also.  &#128556;


----------



## Deb9530

Can you please authenticate this for me?

Item Name:  Burberry Scarf 100% Cashmere Made in England Authentic Item Number: 271714796103
Seller ID: caufimp2012 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sc...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_210&hash=item3f4376c247


----------



## Deb9530

Can you please authenticate this for me?

Item Name:  Soft BURBERRYS of London NOVA Check Plaid 100% CASHMERE Scarf Number: 151525151735
Seller ID: goldfawncake
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Soft-BURBER...51735?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item23479a53f7
TIA!


----------



## Deb9530

Last one - I'm looking for a scarf for a coat I am getting for Christmas!
Please authenticate - TIA















 



*BURBERRY LONDON - SCARF- NOVA CHECK- NICE COLOR- MADE IN ENGLAND-  100% CASHMERE*


Item number:151514648919
Seller:  antique_here
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151514648919?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cdlee

New Burberry Dark Chino Smoked Check Leather Bi-Fold Wallet L-2144118

seller is luxgroupe

item #111485871207

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberr...8-/111485871207?pt=Wallet&hash=item19f5136467

The wallet has already been purchased and feels flimsy and thin, not sure if this is the style of if it's fake. Please help!


----------



## Luchini1211

Can you please check this scarf for me T.  Thank you! 

Item Name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Scarf Giant Icon Camel Check
Item Number: 191459958268
Seller ID: buyguy57
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...58268?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2c93e71dfc


----------



## Luchini1211

One more..  Can you please check this scarf for me T.  Thank you and Merry Christmas!!

Item Name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Scarf Giant Dark Charcoal icon Check Authentic NWT
Item Number: 201249065764
Seller ID: buyguy57
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...65764?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2edb610b24


----------



## terite

Deb9530 said:


> Can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Scarf 100% Cashmere Made in England Authentic Item Number: 271714796103
> Seller ID: caufimp2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sc...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_210&hash=item3f4376c247



Fake
t
Please report that


----------



## terite

Deb9530 said:


> Can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name:  Soft BURBERRYS of London NOVA Check Plaid 100% CASHMERE ScarfNumber: 151525151735
> Seller ID: goldfawncake
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Soft-BURBER...51735?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item23479a53f7
> TIA!




Genuine - VINTAGE.
t


----------



## terite

Deb9530 said:


> Last one - I'm looking for a scarf for a coat I am getting for Christmas!
> Please authenticate - TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BURBERRY LONDON - SCARF- NOVA CHECK- NICE COLOR- MADE IN ENGLAND-  100% CASHMERE*
> 
> 
> Item number:151514648919
> Seller:  antique_here
> 
> Looks wrong
> t


----------



## terite

cdlee said:


> New Burberry Dark Chino Smoked Check Leather Bi-Fold Wallet L-2144118
> 
> seller is luxgroupe
> 
> item #111485871207
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberr...8-/111485871207?pt=Wallet&hash=item19f5136467
> 
> The wallet has already been purchased and feels flimsy and thin, not sure if this is the style of if it's fake. Please help!



Need a photo of the Made in Stamp, the Burberry stamp the serial number which should be in one of the slots, the lining.
t


----------



## terite

Luchini1211 said:


> Can you please check this scarf for me T.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Scarf Giant Icon Camel Check
> Item Number: 191459958268
> Seller ID: buyguy57
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...58268?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2c93e71dfc



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Luchini1211 said:


> One more..  Can you please check this scarf for me T.  Thank you and Merry Christmas!!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Scarf Giant Dark Charcoal icon Check Authentic NWT
> Item Number: 201249065764
> Seller ID: buyguy57
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...65764?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item2edb610b24



Need clear photos of the plastic tag, fabric tag and paper tag, front and back
t


----------



## Mj2323

Hi I'm new and I need a chanel authenticated. Can someone  help?


----------



## Deb9530

Thanks!


----------



## Deb9530

Reported!


----------



## Deb9530

Deb9530 said:


> Can you please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Scarf 100% Cashmere Made in England Authentic Item Number: 271714796103
> Seller ID: caufimp2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sc...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_210&hash=item3f4376c247


Thanks!


----------



## Deb9530

terite said:


> Fake
> t
> Please report that


I reported it!


----------



## Addy

Mj2323 said:


> Hi I'm new and I need a chanel authenticated. Can someone  help?



Go here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...his-chanel-read-the-rules-and-use-890008.html


----------



## Deb9530

would you please verify two scarves for me?  I am looking for a specific gift, and realize I am not well versed on what is fake and what is authentic.  I did do some homework and searches, but I guess some are just really good... anyway, I do appreciate it if you have the time.  I'll put in two different posts.



EBAY:
ITEM:  261710563963
SELLER:   split-artisan
TITLE: Classic BURBERRYS OF LONDON Scarf Lambswool Designer Muffler Plaid Blue England
LINK:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/26171056396...rkparms=gh1g=I261710563963.N5.S2.M2551.R3.TR9
TIA


----------



## Deb9530

If you could verify this one for me, I have already purchased it, but not received it (so I guess I could still refuse if it is fake).  I understand why you do not go into detail as to why some listings are fakes (to give it away) but I wish I had a way of knowing what YOU see that tells you it is real or not.

Anyway, Merry Christmas, and thank you for helping to report those trying to pass off fakes!



EBAY:
ITEM: 181620086496
SELLER:   cecelc22 
TITLE: Burberry 100% Cashmere Classic Plaid Checked Scarf
LINK:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...ip4JrOyzZcir8Q3qkoUo4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
TIA


----------



## Sonny1983

Good Morning and Merry Christmas! Could you please authenticate this scarf for me?

EBAY:
ITEM: 121521723104
SELLER: wsdlb
TITLE: Burberry Cashmere Wool Thistle Blue Nova Check Quilted Scarf Scotland
LINK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberr...-Scarf-Scotland/121521723104?_trksid=p2047675

Thanks in  advance!


----------



## Luchini1211

Hello can you guys take a look at this scarf for me.  Thank you for your time. 


Title: Gray Plaid Cashmere Burberry Scarf- NWT
Item number:161535938424
Seller: jsmithpink
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gray-Plaid-...38424?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item259c4acf78


----------



## terite

Deb9530 said:


> would you please verify two scarves for me?  I am looking for a specific gift, and realize I am not well versed on what is fake and what is authentic.  I did do some homework and searches, but I guess some are just really good... anyway, I do appreciate it if you have the time.  I'll put in two different posts.
> 
> 
> 
> EBAY:
> ITEM:  261710563963
> SELLER:   split-artisan
> TITLE: Classic BURBERRYS OF LONDON Scarf Lambswool Designer Muffler Plaid Blue England
> LINK:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/26171056396...rkparms=gh1g=I261710563963.N5.S2.M2551.R3.TR9
> TIA


Authentic 
Vintage
t


----------



## terite

Deb9530 said:


> If you could verify this one for me, I have already purchased it, but not received it (so I guess I could still refuse if it is fake).  I understand why you do not go into detail as to why some listings are fakes (to give it away) but I wish I had a way of knowing what YOU see that tells you it is real or not.
> 
> Anyway, Merry Christmas, and thank you for helping to report those trying to pass off fakes!
> 
> 
> 
> EBAY:
> ITEM: 181620086496
> SELLER:   cecelc22
> TITLE: Burberry 100% Cashmere Classic Plaid Checked Scarf
> LINK:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...ip4JrOyzZcir8Q3qkoUo4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> TIA



Real.
PS: We are students of the brand, we put in a lot of time studying.


----------



## terite

Sonny1983 said:


> Good Morning and Merry Christmas! Could you please authenticate this scarf for me?
> 
> EBAY:
> ITEM: 121521723104
> SELLER: wsdlb
> TITLE: Burberry Cashmere Wool Thistle Blue Nova Check Quilted Scarf Scotland
> LINK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberr...-Scarf-Scotland/121521723104?_trksid=p2047675
> 
> Thanks in  advance!




Ask for close up photos of the labels/tags.
t


----------



## terite

Luchini1211 said:


> Hello can you guys take a look at this scarf for me.  Thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> Title: Gray Plaid Cashmere Burberry Scarf- NWT
> Item number:161535938424
> Seller: jsmithpink
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gray-Plaid-...38424?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item259c4acf78



Looks good.
t


----------



## Luchini1211

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



Thank you


----------



## Luchini1211

t,  I got one more.  The seller also claim to be part of the ***************** . Com verified seller? Do they hold any water?  I know the picture aren't the best, ask for more pics but seller hasn't replyed. 


Title: AUTHENTIC BURBERRY GREEN NOVA CHECK SCARF NWT 100% LAMBSWOOL 
Item number:221638805642
Seller: eightinnv
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221638805642?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Addy

Luchini1211 said:


> t,  I got one more.  The seller also claim to be part of the ***************** . Com verified seller? Do they hold any water?  I know the picture aren't the best, ask for more pics but seller hasn't replyed.
> 
> 
> Title: AUTHENTIC BURBERRY GREEN NOVA CHECK SCARF NWT 100% LAMBSWOOL
> Item number:221638805642
> Seller: eightinnv
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221638805642?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please contribute to our forums if you wish further assistance

Do a search for the service using our search function

I do not like the looks of this


----------



## Luchini1211

Addy,  thank you!  Seller still hasn't replyed.  I will stay away.  Thanks again!!


----------



## terite

Luchini1211 said:


> Thank you



You are welcome.
t


----------



## yamiR6

hi everyone I'm a newbie on this site but i recently ordered this burberry scarf on eBay and now want to make sure its real i won the auction but haven't payed yet please let me know. thank you in advance.

Title: Authentic Burberry Beige Baby Blue 100% Cashmere Nova Check Frayed Scarf NWT
Item number: 171579491692 (i think)
Seller:*Shasha*
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...uhMy8nzPtVlLsXhB2WIBY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Addy

yamiR6 said:


> hi everyone I'm a newbie on this site but i recently ordered this burberry scarf on eBay and now want to make sure its real i won the auction but haven't payed yet please let me know. thank you in advance.
> 
> Title: Authentic Burberry Beige Baby Blue 100% Cashmere Nova Check Frayed Scarf NWT
> Item number: 171579491692 (i think)
> Seller:*Shasha*
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...uhMy8nzPtVlLsXhB2WIBY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks good


----------



## Luchini1211

Hello I was just wondering what is the differance between the 2 tags below.  Both scarfs have the new Burberry labels but the tags are different


----------



## Luchini1211

The other pic


----------



## -flawless-

Dear authenticators, could you help me authenticate this small bag please? TIA!

Item name: N/A (I think it's from 2009?)
Link: N/A


----------



## svred

Hello ladies, I just purchased a 
BURBERRY HAYMARKET CANTERBURY SMALL TOTE and would like to know if its genuine so i can return it soon if not. I have uploaded the pictures to photobucket.
http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/shpareddy/library/Mobile Uploads
Hoping that you can help authenticate this bag. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TD0071

Hello everyone can someone  help me and tell me if this is a real Burberry scarf?  Thank you.  



Title: GENUINE BURBERRY XL SCARF, CLASSIC IN GREAT SHAPE.
Item number: 291335760247
Seller: no-u-turn2001
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-BUR...60247?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item43d4f6e977


----------



## daisydai

please authenize this one:
1) 
*Burberry Metallic Silver Floral Perforated Leather Avondale Hobo Bag*


2) http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...ral-perforated-leather-avondale-hobo-bag.html

3) In the link, they have plenty of photos.
Thanks


----------



## terite

daisydai said:


> please authenize this one:
> 1)
> *Burberry Metallic Silver Floral Perforated Leather Avondale Hobo Bag*
> 
> 
> 2) http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...ral-perforated-leather-avondale-hobo-bag.html
> 
> 3) In the link, they have plenty of photos.
> Thanks



No red flags, but they should post a photo of the Made in Tag
t


----------



## terite

TD0071 said:


> Hello everyone can someone  help me and tell me if this is a real Burberry scarf?  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Title: GENUINE BURBERRY XL SCARF, CLASSIC IN GREAT SHAPE.
> Item number: 291335760247
> Seller: no-u-turn2001
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-BUR...60247?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item43d4f6e977



Not convinced it is genuine with those photos - a clear straight on photo of the fabric label is required - if you want to pursue this one.
t


----------



## terite

svred said:


> Hello ladies, I just purchased a
> BURBERRY HAYMARKET CANTERBURY SMALL TOTE and would like to know if its genuine so i can return it soon if not. I have uploaded the pictures to photobucket.
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/shpareddy/library/Mobile Uploads
> Hoping that you can help authenticate this bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Can you send a straight on photo of the front of the bag lying down, and the back of the bag, when it is lying down. Also - there should be a Burberry tag somewhere on the inside?
t


----------



## terite

-flawless- said:


> Dear authenticators, could you help me authenticate this small bag please? TIA!
> 
> Item name: N/A (I think it's from 2009?)
> Link: N/A



Send in a photo of the Made in tag, the inside of the bag, the Burberry Stamp.
t


----------



## terite

Luchini1211 said:


> The other pic



Tags seem to vary from store to store/year to year.
t


----------



## Luchini1211

t ,  thank you so much for sharing your knowledge with us. You ladies are the best! Thanks!


----------



## -flawless-

terite said:


> Send in a photo of the Made in tag, the inside of the bag, the Burberry Stamp.
> t



It was really hard to take pictures of these details. I hope these pictures are okay. Thank you in advance for your help Terite!


----------



## svred

terite said:


> Can you send a straight on photo of the front of the bag lying down, and the back of the bag, when it is lying down. Also - there should be a Burberry tag somewhere on the inside?
> t


Hi T, 
Thanks for the response, please find some more photos attached in the link below. I cant find a tag inside the bag apart from the one on the pouch but found a black external tag. I also attached a picture of the care tag inside the pouch (it was hard to capture it, hope you can see!)

http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/shpareddy/library/Mobile%20Uploads

Thank you very much.


----------



## terite

Luchini1211 said:


> t ,  thank you so much for sharing your knowledge with us. You ladies are the best! Thanks!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

-flawless- said:


> It was really hard to take pictures of these details. I hope these pictures are okay. Thank you in advance for your help Terite!



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

svred said:


> Hi T,
> Thanks for the response, please find some more photos attached in the link below. I cant find a tag inside the bag apart from the one on the pouch but found a black external tag. I also attached a picture of the care tag inside the pouch (it was hard to capture it, hope you can see!)
> 
> http://s1119.photobucket.com/user/shpareddy/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> Thank you very much.



Are all the knights the same size? It is a bad photo that has thrown me off a bit. If all the knights are the same size, then everything else looks good.
t


----------



## -flawless-

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



Thank you so much!


----------



## juulia

Hi! Can you help me, I'm trying to figure out whether this Burberry scarf I've had for ages is authentic or not. I got it as a present but I'm not a fan so I haven't worn it too many times. I found it while I was moving and thought I might give it to someone or sell it if it's not fake.


----------



## terite

-flawless- said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

juulia said:


> Hi! Can you help me, I'm trying to figure out whether this Burberry scarf I've had for ages is authentic or not. I got it as a present but I'm not a fan so I haven't worn it too many times. I found it while I was moving and thought I might give it to someone or sell it if it's not fake.



Send in a photo of the label straight on.
t


----------



## Brooklynn1974

Hi,
I purchased a Burberry Cashmere scarf over the phone from Second Time Around in NYC.  It just came in the nail and doesn't seem soft enough  for a high end cashmere scarf. I've compared labels and I think it's fake. Please let me know what you think. I'd like to call the store, but I want to make sure I'm right.  Thank you


----------



## svred

terite said:


> Are all the knights the same size? It is a bad photo that has thrown me off a bit. If all the knights are the same size, then everything else looks good.
> t



Thank you heaps T.
All the Knights do look same to me. 
Can I ask which photo made you doubtful please?


----------



## terite

svred said:


> Thank you heaps T.
> All the Knights do look same to me.
> Can I ask which photo made you doubtful please?



The photo right after the photo of the serial number
t


----------



## terite

Brooklynn1974 said:


> Hi,
> I purchased a Burberry Cashmere scarf over the phone from Second Time Around in NYC.  It just came in the nail and doesn't seem soft enough  for a high end cashmere scarf. I've compared labels and I think it's fake. Please let me know what you think. I'd like to call the store, but I want to make sure I'm right.  Thank you




Please send: a photo of the whole scarf, just the label, inside of the sewn down part of the blue label
t


----------



## Brooklynn1974

terite said:


> Please send: a photo of the whole scarf, just the label, inside of the sewn down part of the blue label
> t



Thank you T!!


----------



## Brooklynn1974

I hope I took the picture you needed.


----------



## juulia

terite said:


> Send in a photo of the label straight on.
> t



I hope this photo is enough clear since I only have my iphone camera.


----------



## miiko

Hello

Burberry Backpack Dennis
seller : Familyman77
Item number281547091206
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281547091206?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks
Hope it is authentic


----------



## mitos0

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/251774958960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Hi, someone can tell me if that scarf is authentic ?
Thank you.

Regards.


----------



## terite

mitos0 said:


> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/251774958960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Hi, someone can tell me if that scarf is authentic ?
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards.



Fake - return that - report that.
t


----------



## terite

miiko said:


> Hello
> 
> Burberry Backpack Dennis
> seller : Familyman77
> Item number281547091206
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281547091206?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thanks
> Hope it is authentic



That looks all wrong.
t


----------



## terite

juulia said:


> I hope this photo is enough clear since I only have my iphone camera.



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Brooklynn1974 said:


> I hope I took the picture you needed.


And a photo of just the label (front) please.
t


----------



## lovetoshop390

Please authenticate this Burberry Bag. 
Received from a friend and not sure if it is authentic.


----------



## terite

lovetoshop390 said:


> Please authenticate this Burberry Bag.
> Received from a friend and not sure if it is authentic.



So far - looks good but I would like to see a photo of the inside Burberry stamp.

Turn that lining inside out and scrub it up - careful not to get the leather trim wet.

T


----------



## Brontegirl

Item Name (if you know it): Unknown
Link (if available): n/a

My boyfriend won a Burberry wallet at the casino in Cleveland. The casino had it labeled as a Burberry clutch, but I'm not sure what the official name is. We're trying to figure out if it's authentic or not.





















I can't find a serial number or a "made in..." tag.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## glambam

*Can you Please authenticate this bag*

291339835054

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291339835054?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Happy new year!


----------



## glambam

Please authentic this bag.










 291339835054


http://www.ebay.com/itm/291339835054?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

Brontegirl said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Unknown
> Link (if available): n/a
> 
> My boyfriend won a Burberry wallet at the casino in Cleveland. The casino had it labeled as a Burberry clutch, but I'm not sure what the official name is. We're trying to figure out if it's authentic or not.
> 
> I can't find a serial number or a "made in..." tag.
> 
> Thank you for the help!



Send a better photo of the Burberry stamp - look inside of the slots/pockets for a serial number - the Made in Stamp should be on there somewhere too.
t


----------



## terite

glambam said:


> Please authentic this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2848289
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848290
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848291
> 
> 
> 291339835054
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291339835054?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please read post #1 to see what photos we need.
t


----------



## glambam

terite said:


> Please read post #1 to see what photos we need.
> t



the seller got back to me with a "Made in China" tag. 

Thank you though!!


----------



## terite

glambam said:


> the seller got back to me with a "Made in China" tag.
> 
> Thank you though!!



Made in China is correct - MANY Burberry bags are made in China.
t


----------



## ashi112211

Hi Authenticators,

Hope you're having an amazing first day of the new years.

 I'd appreciate if you can help me authenticating this bag? What concerns me is none of the hardware has Burberry engraved on it.

Name: Burberry Lizard bag
Seller: Private seller
Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/sets/72157649991458636/

Thanks so much


----------



## Brooklynn1974

terite said:


> And a photo of just the label (front) please.
> t



I'm having a hard time attaching the picture. I hope this works.


----------



## glambam

terite said:


> Made in China is correct - MANY Burberry bags are made in China.
> t



I had no idea, good to know! Here are the pics,


----------



## glambam

glambam said:


> I had no idea, good to know! Here are the pics,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848550
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848551
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848552
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848553



sorry for the small pics


----------



## PiscesGirlT

The listing just ended but it wasn't sold. The seller may relist this item. Can you check if this is authentic?


Item Name: Burberry 100% cashmere iconic pink/ivory/mocha/blue tartan-plaid scarf 
 Item Number: 311236127794
 Seller ID: livelaughlove1593 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...g8ZvdXYdjLft07zAjpJrQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

ashi112211 said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Hope you're having an amazing first day of the new years.
> 
> I'd appreciate if you can help me authenticating this bag? What concerns me is none of the hardware has Burberry engraved on it.
> 
> Name: Burberry Lizard bag
> Seller: Private seller
> Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/sets/72157649991458636/
> 
> Thanks so much



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Brooklynn1974 said:


> I'm having a hard time attaching the picture. I hope this works.



That looks off to me.
t


----------



## terite

glambam said:


> sorry for the small pics
> Photos are too small to tell.
> t


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> The listing just ended but it wasn't sold. The seller may relist this item. Can you check if this is authentic?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry 100% cashmere iconic pink/ivory/mocha/blue tartan-plaid scarf
> Item Number: 311236127794
> Seller ID: livelaughlove1593
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...g8ZvdXYdjLft07zAjpJrQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



That looks wrong to me.
t


----------



## ashi112211

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thanks so much terite. You rockkkk !


----------



## PiscesGirlT

terite said:


> That looks wrong to me.
> t


 
Thank you. I will stay away


----------



## terite

ashi112211 said:


> Thanks so much terite. You rockkkk !


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Thank you. I will stay away



Good idea. 
You are welcome.
t


----------



## PiscesGirlT

Here is another one. Can you authenticate this scarf?

Item Name: Burberry Iconic Pink Check 100% Cashmere Scarf Authentic
 Item Number: 251776325173
 Seller ID: xtally
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ic...25173?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item3a9f09d635


The seller says she bought this at Burberry store in NY in 2005. 


Here is another photo that the seller sent to me.


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Here is another one. Can you authenticate this scarf?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Iconic Pink Check 100% Cashmere Scarf Authentic
> Item Number: 251776325173
> Seller ID: xtally
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ic...25173?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item3a9f09d635
> 
> 
> The seller says she bought this at Burberry store in NY in 2005.
> 
> 
> Here is another photo that the seller sent to me.



looks good.
t


----------



## SquiddyM

Authentic scarf?


Item Name: NEW BURBERRY 550$ MEGA NOVA CHECK MODAL & CASHMERE BURGUNDY SHAWL 56''X54 NWT
Item Number: 251600015194
Seller ID: kissedbyolivia
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251600015194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## PiscesGirlT

terite said:


> looks good.
> t


 Thank you!


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

SquiddyM said:


> Authentic scarf?
> 
> 
> Item Name: NEW BURBERRY 550$ MEGA NOVA CHECK MODAL & CASHMERE BURGUNDY SHAWL 56''X54 NWT
> Item Number: 251600015194
> Seller ID: kissedbyolivia
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251600015194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Genuine
t


----------



## janisbb

hihi can help me check if this  scaft is authetic or not?

Item Name:Burberrys 100% cashmere by using United Kingdom check muffler 
Item Number:15652
Seller ID:BBL SHOP rakuten itiba
Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/bblshop/item/15652/


thanks


----------



## SquiddyM

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thanks for your help. I bought it! Don't tell my husband.


----------



## terite

SquiddyM said:


> Thanks for your help. I bought it! Don't tell my husband.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

janisbb said:


> hihi can help me check if this  scaft is authetic or not?
> 
> Item Name:Burberrys 100% cashmere by using United Kingdom check muffler
> Item Number:15652
> Seller ID:BBL SHOP rakuten itiba
> Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/bblshop/item/15652/
> 
> 
> thanks


I would like to see a clearer shot of the label. That is a vintage label (1990 ish). But the ad does not say that - which is a concern for me.
t


----------



## janisbb

thanks did u mean this????

is this clear  ?

thanks


----------



## janisbb

hi sorry for bother u again, there are two scarf  more want to know about it  before i buy, can identify for me too? 

Item Name: burberry cashmere scaft 
Item Number:32455
Seller ID: bbl ahop
Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/bblshop/item/32455/

Item Name:Burberry cashmere 100% cashmere scarf Nova 
Item Number:ifg0239
Seller ID:callum
Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/callum/item/ifg0239/


----------



## janisbb

janisbb said:


> hi sorry for bother u again, there are two scarf  more want to know about it  before i buy, can idetify for me too?
> 
> Item Name: burberry cashmere scaft
> Item Number:32455
> Seller ID: bbl ahop
> Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/bblshop/item/32455/
> 
> Item Name:Burberry cashmere 100% cashmere scarf Nova
> Item Number:ifg0239
> Seller ID:callum
> Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/callum/item/ifg0239/



photo of tag for above scarf respectively


----------



## TD0071

T,  I just got this scarf today and would like to know if it is real. My concern is my wife has 2 that she got from the Burberry store and the tag string on this one is thinner. Sorry for all the pics,  the site would only let me post one pic at a time.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## TD0071

Pic 2


----------



## TD0071

Pic 3


----------



## TD0071

Pic 4


----------



## TD0071

Pic 5


----------



## TD0071

Pic 6


----------



## TD0071

Pic 7


----------



## glambam

Please authenticate this bag for me, thank you!! 

Item Name:Burberry Authentic Bag (New with no tags) 
Item Number:3459861
Seller ID:manziano 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151538141089?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

janisbb said:


> thanks did u mean this????
> 
> is this clear  ?
> 
> thanks



This label looks good - vintage label.
t


----------



## terite

glambam said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me, thank you!!
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Authentic Bag (New with no tags)
> Item Number:3459861
> Seller ID:manziano
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151538141089?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Need clear photos of the inside Burberry stamp - made in tag front and back.
> t


----------



## terite

TD0071 said:


> Pic 7



genuine scarf
t


----------



## terite

janisbb said:


> photo of tag for above scarf respectively



Both look good.

Both are older styles. One advantage of the older styles is  (IMO) the cashmere is thicker.

t (but best to check for moth holes, etc.)


----------



## TD0071

terite said:


> genuine scarf
> t


T,  thank you so much!!


----------



## serena101

Hi,
Can someone please tell me if this authentic or not.
Thank you


----------



## violetti9

Good Morning 
I need your help again - please let me know if this bag is authentic. 

Thank you in advance  

Item Name: Burberry Crossbody bag 
Item Number: 221620960494
Seller ID: antiquesntoyz 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sh...cAaJGtGvL6FcbtaBPFM78%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Additional pictures below. 

Thanks so much! Happy New Year!


----------



## Sivfu

Hi! Don't know if this is the right place to ask. I am thinking about buying my first Burberry bag, and since I do not live in the us a lot of companies does not ship Burberry items. 

My question is: Is neimanmarcus.com a safe site with real items? 

Thank you!!


----------



## glambam

terite said:


> glambam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this bag for me, thank you!!
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Authentic Bag (New with no tags)
> Item Number:3459861
> Seller ID:manziano
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151538141089?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Need clear photos of the inside Burberry stamp - made in tag front and back.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## PiscesGirlT

Hi again, can you tell if this is authentic from these photos on the site? I asked for a close up photo of the logo label a few days ago but the seller hasn't responded :/


Item Name: burberry scarf cashmere
 Item Number: 281490761683
Seller ID: bbuser888
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281490761683?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Luchini1211

Hello T, Can you tell me if this is a real Burberry.  Looks like the care label is falling off. Thanks! 

Item Name: Burberry Scarf, 100% Cashmere, Made in Scottland, Plaids and Checks
Item number: 131395162388
Seller ID: landa62
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131395162388?redirect=mobile


----------



## cattyy

Hello, I'm new to this forum and I just bought my first Burberry. Do you know what model is this and how old it might be? And this should be real, is it...? Thank you so much. I add pictures.


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi, Finally I got a trench coat that fits me but could you check this for me , please? The fabric and craftsmanship are nice.  But the material and size tags are black. They seem a bit odd to me but I don't know anything about it. Thank yo so so much! Happy New Year!
Item name: women's burberry trench coat
Item number:171597017604
Seller:l.tiny
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/women-039-s...FNFmPSPzdu%2FTbMfRPZA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Nordic princess

Please authenticate:
Item name: burberry scarf
Item number: Kohdenu344525689
Item seller: pelastettu
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-kaulaliina-aito/344525689

Tia!


----------



## hne17

Hi there,

I ordered a Burberry watch off of Amazon and am conflicted as the watch I received does not match up with the pictures as seen on both Amazon, the Burberry website, and other major retailers pictures who sale this watch. The printing of the stripes on the watch I received are vertical. The stripes in the pictures online are horizontal. The pattern also does not match up. The dial, however, looks perfect. I've been comparing it (the dial) to the pictures online and I can't find any flaws. It is only the band that seems concerning. It was only $40 less than what it retails in store, so I truly hope it is either authentic or I can get a refund, if it is not. Thanks so much in advance. 

The Item number is: BU9222
Item: Burberry Watch
Seller: Amazon

The watch I received:













Sorry for the lack of paint skills trying to compare my watch to the pictures as seen online- lol. Here is a comparison (Notice the difference in the pattern both above the dial and below) : 




Thank you very much again.


----------



## PiscesGirlT

PiscesGirlT said:


> Hi again, can you tell if this is authentic from these photos on the site? I asked for a close up photo of the logo label a few days ago but the seller hasn't responded :/
> 
> 
> Item Name: burberry scarf cashmere
> Item Number: 281490761683
> Seller ID: bbuser888
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281490761683?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 
The seller finally responded and added a close up photo of the label. She says she bought it at a Burberry store a couple of years ago (didn't say which city). As you can see, I'm on the hunt for a pink nova check scarf. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## janisbb

hi,  i am gonna to buy this one
but wanna check before i buy ,would u pls help me identify this one is geniue or not?  
thanks 
^^
item name: burberry scarf
seller id:bblshop
item number: 17565
link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/bblshop/17565/


----------



## Addy

janisbb said:


> hi,  i am gonna to buy this one
> but wanna check before i buy ,would u pls help me identify this one is geniue or not?
> thanks
> ^^
> item name: burberry scarf
> seller id:bblshop
> item number: 17565
> link: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/bblshop/17565/



Please ensure you contribute to our forums as per post 1

Looks okay, make sure you check the softness when it arrives, older scarf


----------



## Addy

PiscesGirlT said:


> The seller finally responded and added a close up photo of the label. She says she bought it at a Burberry store a couple of years ago (didn't say which city). As you can see, I'm on the hunt for a pink nova check scarf. I really appreciate your help!



Please ensure you contribute to our forums as per post 1

Looks good


----------



## Addy

hne17 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I ordered a Burberry watch off of Amazon and am conflicted as the watch I received does not match up with the pictures as seen on both Amazon, the Burberry website, and other major retailers pictures who sale this watch. The printing of the stripes on the watch I received are vertical. The stripes in the pictures online are horizontal. The pattern also does not match up. The dial, however, looks perfect. I've been comparing it (the dial) to the pictures online and I can't find any flaws. It is only the band that seems concerning. It was only $40 less than what it retails in store, so I truly hope it is either authentic or I can get a refund, if it is not. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> The Item number is: BU9222
> Item: Burberry Watch
> Seller: Amazon
> 
> The watch I received:
> 
> View attachment 2852413
> 
> 
> View attachment 2852414
> 
> 
> View attachment 2852415
> 
> 
> View attachment 2852416
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lack of paint skills trying to compare my watch to the pictures as seen online- lol. Here is a comparison (Notice the difference in the pattern both above the dial and below) :
> 
> View attachment 2852410
> 
> 
> Thank you very much again.



The strap appears discoloured and the stamp on it looks odd to me


----------



## Addy

Nordic princess said:


> Please authenticate:
> Item name: burberry scarf
> Item number: Kohdenu344525689
> Item seller: pelastettu
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-kaulaliina-aito/344525689
> 
> Tia!



Need a pic showing where the tag sits in relation to the scarf


----------



## Addy

tjlin2566 said:


> Hi, Finally I got a trench coat that fits me but could you check this for me , please? The fabric and craftsmanship are nice.  But the material and size tags are black. They seem a bit odd to me but I don't know anything about it. Thank yo so so much! Happy New Year!
> Item name: women's burberry trench coat
> Item number:171597017604
> Seller:l.tiny
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/women-039-s...FNFmPSPzdu%2FTbMfRPZA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Please ensure you contribute to our forums as per post 1

Looks odd to me


----------



## Addy

cattyy said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and I just bought my first Burberry. Do you know what model is this and how old it might be? And this should be real, is it...? Thank you so much. I add pictures.



Please read post 1 of this thread for format, thanks!


----------



## Addy

Luchini1211 said:


> Hello T, Can you tell me if this is a real Burberry.  Looks like the care label is falling off. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf, 100% Cashmere, Made in Scottland, Plaids and Checks
> Item number: 131395162388
> Seller ID: landa62
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131395162388?redirect=mobile



Please ensure you contribute to our forums as per post 1

Looks good


----------



## Addy

PiscesGirlT said:


> Hi again, can you tell if this is authentic from these photos on the site? I asked for a close up photo of the logo label a few days ago but the seller hasn't responded :/
> 
> 
> Item Name: burberry scarf cashmere
> Item Number: 281490761683
> Seller ID: bbuser888
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281490761683?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please ensure you contribute to our forums as per post 1

Need pic of care tags


----------



## Addy

glambam said:


> View attachment 2851397
> 
> 
> View attachment 2851398
> 
> 
> View attachment 2851399
> 
> 
> View attachment 2851400



No red flags


----------



## Addy

Sivfu said:


> Hi! Don't know if this is the right place to ask. I am thinking about buying my first Burberry bag, and since I do not live in the us a lot of companies does not ship Burberry items.
> 
> My question is: Is neimanmarcus.com a safe site with real items?
> 
> Thank you!!



Yes

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/en-ca/index.jsp?ecid=NMALRoGj7akNVsTg&CS_003=5630585


----------



## Addy

violetti9 said:


> Good Morning
> I need your help again - please let me know if this bag is authentic.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Crossbody bag
> Item Number: 221620960494
> Seller ID: antiquesntoyz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sh...cAaJGtGvL6FcbtaBPFM78%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Additional pictures below.
> 
> Thanks so much! Happy New Year!



Please ensure you contribute to our forums as per post 1


----------



## Addy

serena101 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please tell me if this authentic or not.
> Thank you



Please read post 1 of this thread for format, thanks!


----------



## cattyy

Item Name (if you know it): I don't know the name of item. or other details. Pictures are there before.

Do I have something else that I missed? 


Thank you so much!


----------



## violetti9

Addy said:


> Please ensure you contribute to our forums as per post 1



Hi Addy, 

I think the format is correct and I did the search before posting. Is there something I'm missing ?
Thanks


----------



## Addy

cattyy said:


> Item Name (if you know it): I don't know the name of item. or other details. Pictures are there before.
> 
> Do I have something else that I missed?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Item Name: unknown/ bucket bag
Seller ID: ?
Link: ?

We need close clear pics of all hardware, markings, etc.


----------



## Addy

violetti9 said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> I think the format is correct and I did the search before posting. Is there something I'm missing ?
> Thanks



As per post 1, I prefer to authenticate for members who contribute to our forums. You can wait for someone else or use a professional service like caroldiva.com.


----------



## cattyy

Thank you Addy! I put more pictures and description as soon as I get bag, maybe in two days! Sorry my English is not very good.  Seller has already deleted that link because I have already paid that.

T. Katja


----------



## tjlin2566

Addy said:


> Please ensure you contribute to our forums as per post 1
> 
> Looks odd to me


Hi Addy,

I will do my best to have some contribution. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## janisbb

hi
can help me identify this jacket? thanks

Item Name:BURBERRY &#9670; trench coat/s / nylon /BLK
Item Number: jr2320440184862
Seller ID: jumblestore
Link:  http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/jumblestore/item/jr2320440184862


----------



## PiscesGirlT

Addy said:


> Please ensure you contribute to our forums as per post 1
> 
> Looks good


 
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## heavenrain

hello,

it's from  listing site in Poland Allegro. I have photos like this. Please help to autheticate. 
I really appreciate it.
wool pea coat 

http://img17.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/49/64/24/76/4964247611
http://img17.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/49/64/24/76/4964247611_1
http://img17.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/49/64/24/76/4964247611_2

http://s13.postimg.org/encnegnev/IMG_1095.jpg

http://s13.postimg.org/6s23znds7/IMG_1096.jpg

http://s13.postimg.org/phpi2nh53/IMG_1097.jpg

http://s13.postimg.org/3wp0ss9s7/IMG_1101.jpg

http://s13.postimg.org/8l50nyyyv/IMG_1103.jpg

thank you very much


----------



## cattyy

Good morning, can you please help me to authenticate this purse.

Item Name: unknown/ bucket bag
Item Name: unknown/ bucket bag
Seller ID: ?
Link: Tori.fi

I have already bought this and at Tori.fi the selling information is removed after the product has sold. That's how it goes whit that website, different than ebay.

Pictures attached.

Pictures more at next message...


----------



## cattyy

Here is two picture more. Computer doesn't add more pictures now, and I have to go to work.. :/ Are these good enought or do you need more? I add more later today if this starts working 

Have a good day!


----------



## cattyy

More pictures, hope this worked.


----------



## joeso88

1) Item Name: Burberrrys Trench Coat
Link: Link to Gallery

2) Item Name: Burberrys 100% Lambswool Sweatshirt
Link: Link to Gallery

Greetings again. I would like you people to tell me if these 2 items are real Burberry or not. Thank You.


----------



## AmyPodd

Hi,

I am hoping all you Burberry experts can help me authenticate this wallet?  I will add some photos below.  It is horseferry check I believe but cannot find anything about the raised leather logo - I believe it is an older piece?  Also it has a few smudges on the fabric and would like to clean it but have no idea how to do so.  Any information you guys can provide would be fabulous.

Amy


----------



## Jessica M

Anyone could help with identify this scarf is authentic item or not? Many thanks!!
Item: Classic Camel 100% Cashmere Scarf
Bought from Internet Seller


----------



## Hanae

Hello,
I just bought this burberry checked poncho on ebay and received it. The original seller bought it on ebay and can't confirm the authenticity. 
Thanks 
Item name: burberry poncho 
Item number: 261720962668
Seller name: nally555
Link 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261720962668&alt=web 

Pictures coming


----------



## oneen

hi, i'm new here and apologies if i have violated any rules for this post. I just like to seek your help authenticating this item. i saw it online and these pictures are all that I got. thank you very much!


----------



## oneen

oneen said:


> hi, i'm new here and apologies if i have violated any rules for this post. I just like to seek your help authenticating this item. i saw it online and these pictures are all that I got. thank you very much!



additional picture


----------



## oneen

oneen said:


> additional picture



and another


----------



## oneen

oneen said:


> hi, i'm new here and apologies if i have violated any rules for this post. I just like to seek your help authenticating this item. i saw it online and these pictures are all that I got. thank you very much!



andanother


----------



## Addy

oneen said:


> hi, i'm new here and apologies if i have violated any rules for this post. I just like to seek your help authenticating this item. i saw it online and these pictures are all that I got. thank you very much!



Hi, please do a good read of post 1 of this thread for how you should post a request and required pics, thanks!


----------



## Addy

Hanae said:


> Hello,
> I just bought this burberry checked poncho on ebay and received it. The original seller bought it on ebay and can't confirm the authenticity.
> Thanks
> Item name: burberry poncho
> Item number: 261720962668
> Seller name: nally555
> Link
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261720962668&alt=web
> 
> Pictures coming



Need a closer clearer pic of the Burberry tag


----------



## Addy

Jessica M said:


> Anyone could help with identify this scarf is authentic item or not? Many thanks!!
> Item: Classic Camel 100% Cashmere Scarf
> Bought from Internet Seller



Please read post 1 for format, thanks!


----------



## Addy

AmyPodd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am hoping all you Burberry experts can help me authenticate this wallet?  I will add some photos below.  It is horseferry check I believe but cannot find anything about the raised leather logo - I believe it is an older piece?  Also it has a few smudges on the fabric and would like to clean it but have no idea how to do so.  Any information you guys can provide would be fabulous.
> 
> Amy



Please ensure you contribute to our forums as per post 1, thanks!


----------



## Addy

joeso88 said:


> 1) Item Name: Burberrrys Trench Coat
> Link: Link to Gallery
> 
> 2) Item Name: Burberrys 100% Lambswool Sweatshirt
> Link: Link to Gallery
> 
> Greetings again. I would like you people to tell me if these 2 items are real Burberry or not. Thank You.



#1 - looks good

#2 - looks good

Please ensure you contribute to our forums if you wish assistance in AT threads as per post 1


----------



## Addy

cattyy said:


> Good morning, can you please help me to authenticate this purse.
> 
> Item Name: unknown/ bucket bag
> Item Name: unknown/ bucket bag
> Seller ID: ?
> Link: Tori.fi
> 
> I have already bought this and at Tori.fi the selling information is removed after the product has sold. That's how it goes whit that website, different than ebay.
> 
> Pictures attached.
> 
> Pictures more at next message...



Anything on the back of the interior tag?


----------



## cattyy

Addy said:


> Anything on the back of the interior tag?



no that's empty.


----------



## Addy

heavenrain said:


> hello,
> 
> it's from  listing site in Poland Allegro. I have photos like this. Please help to autheticate.
> I really appreciate it.
> wool pea coat
> 
> http://img17.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/49/64/24/76/4964247611
> http://img17.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/49/64/24/76/4964247611_1
> http://img17.allegroimg.pl/photos/oryginal/49/64/24/76/4964247611_2
> 
> http://s13.postimg.org/encnegnev/IMG_1095.jpg
> 
> http://s13.postimg.org/6s23znds7/IMG_1096.jpg
> 
> http://s13.postimg.org/phpi2nh53/IMG_1097.jpg
> 
> http://s13.postimg.org/3wp0ss9s7/IMG_1101.jpg
> 
> http://s13.postimg.org/8l50nyyyv/IMG_1103.jpg
> 
> thank you very much



Please read post 1 for format, thanks!


----------



## Addy

janisbb said:


> hi
> can help me identify this jacket? thanks
> 
> Item Name:BURBERRY &#9670; trench coat/s / nylon /BLK
> Item Number: jr2320440184862
> Seller ID: jumblestore
> Link:  http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/jumblestore/item/jr2320440184862



Please ensure you contribute to our forums if you wish assistance in AT threads as per post 1

Need pics of buttons, paper tags, etc.


----------



## cattyy

Addy said:


> I think it is okay



Okay thank you very much! Do you know if this is old model because it's Burberrys and not Burberry?


----------



## Addy

cattyy said:


> no that's empty.



I think it is okay


----------



## Addy

cattyy said:


> Okay thank you very much! Do you know if this is old model because it's Burberrys and not Burberry?



Yes, vintage


----------



## Superkutie702

Hello all:

I am new to the forum. I just bought a Burberry scarf on ebay. I would like to know if it's genuine or not. 

Name:Burberry Cashmere Camel Scarf NWT
Item Number:221658914927
Seller ID: eddydrum
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221658914927?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Hanae

Originally Posted by Hanae
Hello,
I just bought this burberry checked poncho on ebay and received it. The original seller bought it on ebay and can't confirm the authenticity. 
Thanks 
Item name: burberry poncho 
Item number: 261720962668
Seller name: nally555
Link 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...962668&alt=web 

Pictures coming


Addy said:


> Need a closer clearer pic of the Burberry tag



Hello Addy,

Many thanks, as requested I took natural light pictures i hope they're sufficient. 
Kin Regards


----------



## joeso88

Addy said:


> #1 - looks good
> 
> #2 - looks good
> 
> Please ensure you contribute to our forums if you wish assistance in AT threads as per post 1



Thank You so much for Your time. Next Burberry item will come in few days


----------



## Addy

Superkutie702 said:


> Hello all:
> 
> I am new to the forum. I just bought a Burberry scarf on ebay. I would like to know if it's genuine or not.
> 
> Name:Burberry Cashmere Camel Scarf NWT
> Item Number:221658914927
> Seller ID: eddydrum
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221658914927?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!



Please post pics of the sewn Burberry tag laid flat, the inside of the paper tag, the plastic hanging tag, care/materials tag


----------



## Addy

joeso88 said:


> Thank You so much for Your time. Next Burberry item will come in few days



Please ensure you contribute to our forums if you wish assistance in AT threads as per post 1


----------



## Addy

Hanae said:


> Originally Posted by Hanae
> Hello,
> I just bought this burberry checked poncho on ebay and received it. The original seller bought it on ebay and can't confirm the authenticity.
> Thanks
> Item name: burberry poncho
> Item number: 261720962668
> Seller name: nally555
> Link
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...962668&alt=web
> 
> Pictures coming
> 
> 
> Hello Addy,
> 
> Many thanks, as requested I took natural light pictures i hope they're sufficient.
> Kin Regards



I am still not seeing that Burberry tag well but no red flags


----------



## alex110394

Hello everyone, 

I'm new on this forum.

I'm French, and I am currently in the UK. I bought a 'Burberrys' jacket in a vintage shop, but I have some doubts about its authenticity... Just because it comes from a vintage shop.

As the jacket is quite old, there was no label, so I can't give you the details of the item, sorry... Hope that's fine...

The jacket seems to be high quality, and even after spending hours trying to find out if it was a fake or a real Burberrys jacket, I couldn't tell. 

Here are some pictures, could you help me authenticate this jacket ? 

Thank you in advance.

















This was in the left pocket of the jacket (left when you're wearing it, right when the jacket is in front of you) :










Thank you in advance, and have a happy new year !


----------



## terite

alex110394 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new on this forum.
> 
> I'm French, and I am currently in the UK. I bought a 'Burberrys' jacket in a vintage shop, but I have some doubts about its authenticity... Just because it comes from a vintage shop.
> 
> As the jacket is quite old, there was no label, so I can't give you the details of the item, sorry... Hope that's fine...
> 
> The jacket seems to be high quality, and even after spending hours trying to find out if it was a fake or a real Burberrys jacket, I couldn't tell.
> 
> Here are some pictures, could you help me authenticate this jacket ?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> It is a genuine (vintage) jacket.
> 
> It might have a size/content tag on the side.
> t


----------



## alex110394

terite said:


> alex110394 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new on this forum.
> 
> I'm French, and I am currently in the UK. I bought a 'Burberrys' jacket in a vintage shop, but I have some doubts about its authenticity... Just because it comes from a vintage shop.
> 
> As the jacket is quite old, there was no label, so I can't give you the details of the item, sorry... Hope that's fine...
> 
> The jacket seems to be high quality, and even after spending hours trying to find out if it was a fake or a real Burberrys jacket, I couldn't tell.
> 
> Here are some pictures, could you help me authenticate this jacket ?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> It is a genuine (vintage) jacket.
> 
> It might have a size/content tag on the side.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply !
> 
> I'm so happy it's a real one. I also thought it was a genuine burberry jacket, but I had some doubts since I only paid it... 30 pounds !!! That was a bargain.
> Do you know approximately the original price of this kind of jacket ?
> 
> Also, could you tell me how you're sure this is a genuine jacket ?
> 
> Thanks in avance
> 
> Alex.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jessica M

Addy said:


> Please read post 1 for format, thanks!


Hi Addy, thank you  I will try to follow the format and repost my message


----------



## Jessica M

Hi! I bought this from Internet who claims that she is a staff who works in the US Burberry, and got Xmas staff discount (around 35% off for all items that shows on the us Burberry Online store).
I received the scarf and found out that is quite different compared with the scarves I bought from Burberry stores (especially for the label).
Herewith the photos, anyone please help to identify if this is authentic item or not.
Thank you so much in advance 

Non-auction item: 
Item Name: Burberry - Heritage Check Cashmere Scarf (100% Cashmere)
Color: Camel Check

Photos:





















Thank you again!!


----------



## terite

alex110394 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply !
> 
> I'm so happy it's a real one. I also thought it was a genuine burberry jacket, but I had some doubts since I only paid it... 30 pounds !!! That was a bargain.
> Do you know approximately the original price of this kind of jacket ?
> 
> Also, could you tell me how you're sure this is a genuine jacket ?
> 
> Thanks in avance
> 
> Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea of the prices - this forum is not about price - it is a vintage jacket though - perhaps 1980/90.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Jessica M said:


> Hi! I bought this from Internet who claims that she is a staff who works in the US Burberry, and got Xmas staff discount (around 35% off for all items that shows on the us Burberry Online store).
> I received the scarf and found out that is quite different compared with the scarves I bought from Burberry stores (especially for the label).
> Herewith the photos, anyone please help to identify if this is authentic item or not.
> Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Non-auction item:
> Item Name: Burberry - Heritage Check Cashmere Scarf (100% Cashmere)
> Color: Camel Check
> 
> Looks good - tags change over time.
> 
> t


----------



## moogie

Jessica M said:


> Hi! I bought this from Internet who claims that she is a staff who works in the US Burberry, and got Xmas staff discount (around 35% off for all items that shows on the us Burberry Online store).
> I received the scarf and found out that is quite different compared with the scarves I bought from Burberry stores (especially for the label).
> Herewith the photos, anyone please help to identify if this is authentic item or not.
> Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Non-auction item:
> Item Name: Burberry - Heritage Check Cashmere Scarf (100% Cashmere)
> Color: Camel Check
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!!


Hello Jessica,  I just received a Burberry Child's Scarf (Camel Check) which I ordered directly from the Burberry.ca website.  The scarf was mailed from Scotland to my location in Canada.  All the pictures you posted are exactly the same details for my scarf.


----------



## alex110394

terite said:


> alex110394 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any idea of the prices - this forum is not about price - it is a vintage jacket though - perhaps 1980/90.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> You didn't tell me how you were 100% sure this was a genuine burberry jacket ?
> I'd like to know how to spot fake ones, so could you tell me what to look at/for ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephanielux

oneen said:


> additional picture


Hi,

This one is authentic product from Burberry Blue Label, which is Burberry licensed product sold only in Japan.
If you google, you'll find more information about Burberry licensed products and Burberry's strategy in Japan market.


----------



## terite

alex110394 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> You didn't tell me how you were 100% sure this was a genuine burberry jacket ?
> I'd like to know how to spot fake ones, so could you tell me what to look at/for ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend reading through the forum from page one, and getting used to looking at the details and our opinions etc..
> 
> We look at the labels the tags the stitching and of course the style, the fabric and construction of each piece. Over time we have learned what looks wrong and what looks right - the trick is often in getting clear photos of the details - which you sent in with your post. It was an easy call - a very common (to me) vintage jacket that I have seen many times.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Stephanielux said:


> Hi,
> 
> This one is authentic product from Burberry Blue Label, which is Burberry licensed product sold only in Japan.
> If you google, you'll find more information about Burberry licensed products and Burberry's strategy in Japan market.



I agree with Stephanielux ! I like the fun patterns/colors on many of the Burberry Blue Label pieces.
t


----------



## Jessica M

terite said:


> Jessica M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I bought this from Internet who claims that she is a staff who works in the US Burberry, and got Xmas staff discount (around 35% off for all items that shows on the us Burberry Online store).
> I received the scarf and found out that is quite different compared with the scarves I bought from Burberry stores (especially for the label).
> Herewith the photos, anyone please help to identify if this is authentic item or not.
> Thank you so much in advance
> 
> Non-auction item:
> Item Name: Burberry - Heritage Check Cashmere Scarf (100% Cashmere)
> Color: Camel Check
> 
> Looks good - tags change over time.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi terite, thank u so much!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jessica M

moogie said:


> Hello Jessica,  I just received a Burberry Child's Scarf (Camel Check) which I ordered directly from the Burberry.ca website.  The scarf was mailed from Scotland to my location in Canada.  All the pictures you posted are exactly the same details for my scarf.




Hi moogie, thank u so much!!


----------



## terite

Jessica M said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi terite, thank u so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome!
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## cattyy

Item Name: Burberry Pink Nova Check Candy Satchel Handbag
Seller ID: ?
Link: huuto.net

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this bag, thank you. I bought this from huuto.net website. Seller said its bought from England. Here is pictures.

More pictures at next message


----------



## cattyy

[/IMG]


----------



## cattyy




----------



## cloehaveshame

Hi I am thinking of buying a baby change bag and come across this burberry one , can anybody authenticate it for me please ? I have not received it yet ,so I am not able to post any photo . Many thanks.
Item Name: Authentic Burberry Check Tote Baby Bag 
Item Number:201264274711   Seller ID: pamandyoz2010
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201264274711?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## julia892203

Hello all!

I am new to the forum.  I would like to know if this scarf genuine or not. 

Item Name: Burberry giant check cashmere scarf
Link: unavailable
Photos: attached

Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

cattyy said:


> Item Name: Burberry Pink Nova Check Candy Satchel Handbag
> Seller ID: ?
> Link: huuto.net
> 
> Hello, can you please help me authenticate this bag, thank you. I bought this from huuto.net website. Seller said its bought from England. Here is pictures.
> 
> More pictures at next message


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

julia892203 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I am new to the forum.  I would like to know if this scarf genuine or not.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry giant check cashmere scarf
> Link: unavailable
> Photos: attached
> 
> Thank you very much!




It is fake - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## sacko

Item Name: Burberry London Womans small sonnet clutch
Item Number: 
Seller ID:valeriel
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...573?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51ca44a22d

Hello, just want to authenticate this before purchasing it. Thankyou in advance!!!


----------



## terite

sacko said:


> Item Name: Burberry London Womans small sonnet clutch
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:valeriel
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...573?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51ca44a22d
> 
> Hello, just want to authenticate this before purchasing it. Thankyou in advance!!!




Need to see a photo of that rectangular tag - front and back - that is sewn onto the inside pockets AND a photo of the zipper pull.
t


----------



## sacko

terite said:


> Need to see a photo of that rectangular tag - front and back - that is sewn onto the inside pockets AND a photo of the zipper pull.
> t



OK thanks i will PM the seller


----------



## usenaleeza69

Hello there,

I need help to authenticate a bag I had bought. The seller claimed to be working with Burberry previously and purchased the bag using her clothing allowance. However, when I received the bag, something is off with this bag. To start, the bottom/base of the bag is not balance/symmetrical. Then the lining inside have no trademark Burberry woven (is this new style?). Then the zip does close smoothly. Also there is something not right about the rat-tail R but maybe my perception. However, I asked to return the item and already did. Now seller do not want to refund unless I can prove the bag is fake. Thus, really need help with authenticating the bag just so I can get my money back. It is partly my mistake for being so exhilarated thinking I grabbed a bargain but then again I think it is ethical to refund only since I already return the item.

Item Name:Burberry Bag - Buffalo leather - Military Belt Collection
Item Number:301472651634
Seller ID: hdberryblues
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301472651634


----------



## terite

usenaleeza69 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I need help to authenticate a bag I had bought. The seller claimed to be working with Burberry previously and purchased the bag using her clothing allowance. However, when I received the bag, something is off with this bag. To start, the bottom/base of the bag is not balance/symmetrical. Then the lining inside have no trademark Burberry woven (is this new style?). Then the zip does close smoothly. Also there is something not right about the rat-tail R but maybe my perception. However, I asked to return the item and already did. Now seller do not want to refund unless I can prove the bag is fake. Thus, really need help with authenticating the bag just so I can get my money back. It is partly my mistake for being so exhilarated thinking I grabbed a bargain but then again I think it is ethical to refund only since I already return the item.
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Bag - Buffalo leather - Military Belt Collection
> Item Number:301472651634
> Seller ID: hdberryblues
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301472651634
> 
> I would like to see the Made in tag - the front of the piece that has the serial number.
> 
> I can see nothing wrong with the bag (excepts for the noted defects of color problems on the leather).
> 
> You should NOT just return an item to a seller without going through paypal or ebay - (unless you have a good reason to trust her), for exactly the reason that has happened here - now she has the bag and the money?
> 
> This seller has 1 feedback!
> 
> If I were you, I would apologize to the seller for saying the bag was fake, and ask for your money back, and then tell her you will leave positive feedback when you get your refund.


----------



## SquiddyM

Has Burberry ever made a scarf that was really huge- 58x70 approximately? I found a nova check scarf at a thrift store that seems good, no tags though. It feels like a light blend, with fringe edges. It's totally symmetrical, too, which seems weird for a fake. What kind of picture should I post? A corner?


----------



## usenaleeza69

terite said:


> usenaleeza69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> I need help to authenticate a bag I had bought. The seller claimed to be working with Burberry previously and purchased the bag using her clothing allowance. However, when I received the bag, something is off with this bag. To start, the bottom/base of the bag is not balance/symmetrical. Then the lining inside have no trademark Burberry woven (is this new style?). Then the zip does close smoothly. Also there is something not right about the rat-tail R but maybe my perception. However, I asked to return the item and already did. Now seller do not want to refund unless I can prove the bag is fake. Thus, really need help with authenticating the bag just so I can get my money back. It is partly my mistake for being so exhilarated thinking I grabbed a bargain but then again I think it is ethical to refund only since I already return the item.
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Bag - Buffalo leather - Military Belt Collection
> Item Number:301472651634
> Seller ID: hdberryblues
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301472651634
> 
> I would like to see the Made in tag - the front of the piece that has the serial number.
> 
> I can see nothing wrong with the bag (excepts for the noted defects of color problems on the leather).
> 
> You should NOT just return an item to a seller without going through paypal or ebay - (unless you have a good reason to trust her), for exactly the reason that has happened here - now she has the bag and the money?
> 
> This seller has 1 feedback!
> 
> If I were you, I would apologize to the seller for saying the bag was fake, and ask for your money back, and then tell her you will leave positive feedback when you get your refund.
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> I don't take the pic for the made in tag. I already initiate a return via eBay but seller will contest the thing so she won't have to refund? I have return it recorded mail so that is the only proof I have to get my money back. I don't mind apologizing but it is unethical to agree to refund and then changed her mind once bag was posted out. I know I am to be blame too but it is a lesson learned..tq anyway for your reply. Hopefully all will be ok
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

SquiddyM said:


> Has Burberry ever made a scarf that was really huge- 58x70 approximately? I found a nova check scarf at a thrift store that seems good, no tags though. It feels like a light blend, with fringe edges. It's totally symmetrical, too, which seems weird for a fake. What kind of picture should I post? A corner?




They have made blankets and shawls and throw and wraps galore.

Send photos of the whole thing, up close, fringe, and tags.
t


----------



## terite

usenaleeza69 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> I don't take the pic for the made in tag. I already initiate a return via eBay but seller will contest the thing so she won't have to refund? I have return it recorded mail so that is the only proof I have to get my money back. I don't mind apologizing but it is unethical to agree to refund and then changed her mind once bag was posted out. I know I am to be blame too but it is a lesson learned..tq anyway for your reply. Hopefully all will be ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have returned it recorded mail, then you have a good case - go through ebay - open a case - ebay requires tracking, which you have - so get on the phone.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Tbny

Can you authenticate my son's coat


----------



## PiscesGirlT

Could you please authenticate this scarf? Thank you.


Item Name: AUTH BURBERRY Multi-Color Cotton Nova Check Lightweight Scarf
 Item Number: 311252725065
 Seller ID: linda*s***stuff 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BURBER...25065?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item48781bad49


----------



## khriseeee

Can someone please help authenticate? From a private seller:

Item: Burberry Tote


----------



## Addy

khriseeee said:


> Can someone please help authenticate? From a private seller:
> 
> Item: Burberry Tote



Fake


----------



## Addy

PiscesGirlT said:


> Could you please authenticate this scarf? Thank you.
> 
> 
> Item Name: AUTH BURBERRY Multi-Color Cotton Nova Check Lightweight Scarf
> Item Number: 311252725065
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BURBER...25065?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item48781bad49



Please ensure you participate in our forums if you wish assistance as per post 1

Looks good


----------



## Addy

Tbny said:


> Can you authenticate my son's coat
> View attachment 2865449
> View attachment 2865450
> View attachment 2865451
> View attachment 2865453



Need closer clearer pics - ones required are in post 1 as is the required posting format


----------



## Mrsassi

Hello. Please help to authenticate.
Item name: Burberry wristlet/ small purse
Pictures: I took myself
Seller: coworker
Thank you very much.


----------



## Mrsassi

I forgot to post two more pics


Mrsassi said:


> Hello. Please help to authenticate.
> Item name: Burberry wristlet/ small purse
> Pictures: I took myself
> Seller: coworker
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866140
> View attachment 2866141
> View attachment 2866142
> View attachment 2866145
> View attachment 2866146


----------



## SquiddyM

terite said:


> They have made blankets and shawls and throw and wraps galore.
> 
> Send photos of the whole thing, up close, fringe, and tags.
> t




I have a hard time figuring out the image html coding, so here's 4 photos on flickr:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/14639835@N04/

Thanks!


----------



## bagaholicat14

Item Name:BURBERRY Classic Nova Check Coated Canvas Tote
Link:http://www.hauteclassics.com/store/p658/BURBERRY_Classic_Nova_Check_Coated_Canvas_Tote.html
Photos: as seen on the link above from Haute Classics
Would appreciate your help please. just wanted assurance that it's real


----------



## Addy

Mrsassi said:


> Hello. Please help to authenticate.
> Item name: Burberry wristlet/ small purse
> Pictures: I took myself
> Seller: coworker
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866140
> View attachment 2866141
> View attachment 2866142
> View attachment 2866145
> View attachment 2866146



Looks good


----------



## Addy

SquiddyM said:


> I have a hard time figuring out the image html coding, so here's 4 photos on flickr:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/14639835@N04/
> 
> Thanks!



bump for *T*


----------



## Addy

bagaholicat14 said:


> Item Name:BURBERRY Classic Nova Check Coated Canvas Tote
> Link:http://www.hauteclassics.com/store/p658/BURBERRY_Classic_Nova_Check_Coated_Canvas_Tote.html
> Photos: as seen on the link above from Haute Classics
> Would appreciate your help please. just wanted assurance that it's real



You forgot the Seller ID: hauteclassics.com and the Item #: GM536/#327/175

Looks good


----------



## bagaholicat14

Addy said:


> You forgot the Seller ID: hauteclassics.com and the Item #: GM536/#327/175
> 
> Looks good



So its real?  thank you! Im glad.


----------



## Mrsassi

Addy said:


> Looks good




Thank you very much for your time and help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## terite

SquiddyM said:


> I have a hard time figuring out the image html coding, so here's 4 photos on flickr:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/14639835@N04/
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry - looks wrong.
t


----------



## terite

bagaholicat14 said:


> So its real?  thank you! Im glad.



Yes, from about 2002
t


----------



## SquiddyM

terite said:


> Sorry - looks wrong.
> t




Thanks for your time! It was like a dollar so it was a long shot.


----------



## terite

SquiddyM said:


> Thanks for your time! It was like a dollar so it was a long shot.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hello everyone!  I am usually rehabbing vintage Coaches, but I find myself in the mood for plaid.  Love the Nova check, but I wouldn't know a fake Burberry bag if it jumped up and bit me.    Would someone mind looking at this one?  Thanks so much!

Item Name:  Burberry Nova Check Handbag
Item Number:  221665806489
Seller ID: els.918
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339c4fc899


----------



## PiscesGirlT

Could you please authenticate these bags for me? Thank you!


Item Name: Authentic Burberry London Lola Haymarket Check Barrel Bag GOOD
 Item Number: 281539252393
 Seller ID: alexissuitcase 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281539252393?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Item Name: Authentic  Burberrys Shoulder Bag  Made in Italy Light Brown PVC 16704 
 Item Number: 271740638812
 Seller ID: japan_monoshare
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271740638812?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Item Name: AUTHENTIC BURBERRY BLACK ASHMORE CLASSIC NOVA CHECK CANVAS SHOPPERS TOTE HANDBAG 
 Item Number: 351288326939
 Seller ID: marcu_87
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351288326939?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

Beccabaglady said:


> Hello everyone!  I am usually rehabbing vintage Coaches, but I find myself in the mood for plaid.  Love the Nova check, but I wouldn't know a fake Burberry bag if it jumped up and bit me.    Would someone mind looking at this one?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Nova Check Handbag
> Item Number:  221665806489
> Seller ID: els.918
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...489?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339c4fc899



This looks good - 
t


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Could you please authenticate these bags for me? Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry London Lola Haymarket Check Barrel Bag GOOD
> Item Number: 281539252393
> Seller ID: alexissuitcase
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281539252393?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic  Burberrys Shoulder Bag  Made in Italy Light Brown PVC 16704
> Item Number: 271740638812
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271740638812?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC BURBERRY BLACK ASHMORE CLASSIC NOVA CHECK CANVAS SHOPPERS TOTE HANDBAG
> Item Number: 351288326939
> Seller ID: marcu_87
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351288326939?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




1.Genuine
2.Genuine
3. Need to see made in tag, better shot of the Burberry stamp.
t


----------



## m_rose

First post!!

I hope you guy can help 

I'm trying to authenticate this wallet I received. 

Item Name: NO IDEA! Trying to search everywhere. The Serial Number listed on the upper, right area of the bill fold area is : ITBARPEL11SCA (maybe SGA)
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/5004ee326056d556690bc32f 
- where I purchased from
Photos^^Listed in Above Link

In the coin area it states: Made In Italy

Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## Beccabaglady

terite said:


> This looks good -
> t




Thanks terite!  I have been looking at a few different styles, but that was the first one I saw that had those zipper pulls so I wasn't sure.  Do you have any opinions on which nova check would be a good choice for a first-timer?  I'm getting a little overwhelmed, lol!


----------



## ksd93

Hi,

If anybody could help to confirm whether the bag below is genuine, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you in advance!

Item name: Burberry Black Leather bag
Item no: 201268433309
Seller ID: myluxexchange
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201268433309?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jane_swc

Can anyone authenticate this burberry tote? Thank you


----------



## cloehaveshame

cloehaveshame said:


> Hi I am thinking of buying a baby change bag and come across this burberry one , can anybody authenticate it for me please ? I have not received it yet ,so I am not able to post any photo . Many thanks.
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Check Tote Baby Bag
> Item Number:201264274711   Seller ID: pamandyoz2010
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201264274711?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Hi I just received the baby change bag today . It looks pretty good to me , I still would like to get someone to authenticate it for peace of mind . Here are some photos I just took , much appreciated if someone could help .


----------



## pasitmd1990

Please authenticate this bag for me THANKS


----------



## pasitmd1990

More pics THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## missiepoof

Hi,

Would like to find out if the Burberry Smoked Canterbury Tote is authentic.






















There are no engravings on the round hardware outside the bag...

Many thanks!


----------



## terite

m_rose said:


> First post!!
> 
> I hope you guy can help
> 
> I'm trying to authenticate this wallet I received.
> 
> Item Name: NO IDEA! Trying to search everywhere. The Serial Number listed on the upper, right area of the bill fold area is : ITBARPEL11SCA (maybe SGA)
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/5004ee326056d556690bc32f
> - where I purchased from
> Photos^^Listed in Above Link
> We like to see a photo of the serial number and the metal snap.
> But no red flags for me.
> t


----------



## terite

Beccabaglady said:


> Thanks terite!  I have been looking at a few different styles, but that was the first one I saw that had those zipper pulls so I wasn't sure.  Do you have any opinions on which nova check would be a good choice for a first-timer?  I'm getting a little overwhelmed, lol!



If you are a Coach lover - and like to restore the vintage coach items, then I would recommend that you get one of the classic Burberry bags - Made in Italy - high quality and fabulous workmanship. This nova check style that you sent in a photo of - the fabric picks up stains very easily, and then cannot be restored (eg if it rubs against denim pants). 

So a more solid/more durable bag would be better for you - one with great fabric, leather trim and great hardware, that doesn't show it's age.
t


----------



## terite

ksd93 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anybody could help to confirm whether the bag below is genuine, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Black Leather bag
> Item no: 201268433309
> Seller ID: myluxexchange
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201268433309?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

jane_swc said:


> Can anyone authenticate this burberry tote? Thank you
> 
> This looks off to me.
> t


----------



## terite

cloehaveshame said:


> Hi I just received the baby change bag today . It looks pretty good to me , I still would like to get someone to authenticate it for peace of mind . Here are some photos I just took , much appreciated if someone could help .
> 
> Looks good.
> t


----------



## terite

pasitmd1990 said:


> More pics THANK YOU SO MUCH



Genuine
(Burberry Black Label - Japan)
t


----------



## terite

missiepoof said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to find out if the Burberry Smoked Canterbury Tote is authentic.
> 
> There are no engravings on the round hardware outside the bag...
> 
> Many thanks!




Need to see inside the bag, serial number front and back, Burberry stamp.
t


----------



## Beccabaglady

terite said:


> If you are a Coach lover - and like to restore the vintage coach items, then I would recommend that you get one of the classic Burberry bags - Made in Italy - high quality and fabulous workmanship. This nova check style that you sent in a photo of - the fabric picks up stains very easily, and then cannot be restored (eg if it rubs against denim pants).
> 
> So a more solid/more durable bag would be better for you - one with great fabric, leather trim and great hardware, that doesn't show it's age.
> t



Thanks so much terite!  I appreciate the help, now I can narrow down my search a bit.  After spending an hour or so looking at Burberrys  on feebay this morning, I popped in at GW to do my usual search for vintage Coach and something weird happened.....look what was hanging on the rack, lol!  I wonder what would happen if I spent an hour looking at Hermes scarves....

Now the big question - is it authentic?  

Item name:  No idea!


----------



## Beccabaglady

Last request for the day     Thanks for your help!

Item Name:  House Check Tote
Item Number:  161550077615
Seller ID: buyyourshoes704
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pr...615?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item259d228eaf


----------



## Superkutie702

Addy said:


> Please post pics of the sewn Burberry tag laid flat, the inside of the paper tag, the plastic hanging tag, care/materials tag



Hi Addy. 

Sorry it took so long for me to upload photos. I was waiting for the scarf to arrive. The seller did not include any care materials with the scarf. However, I included pictures of anything that might be helpful to verify its authenticity.


----------



## terite

Beccabaglady said:


> Thanks so much terite!  I appreciate the help, now I can narrow down my search a bit.  After spending an hour or so looking at Burberrys  on feebay this morning, I popped in at GW to do my usual search for vintage Coach and something weird happened.....look what was hanging on the rack, lol!  I wonder what would happen if I spent an hour looking at Hermes scarves....
> 
> Now the big question - is it authentic?
> 
> Item name:  No idea!



Yes - authentic!

Wow - there you go! Restore gently - use a toothbrush - usually they turn inside out to clean the inside, but be careful with that one because it has tight corners - ha - things like that happen to me at GW also. I love it when that happens!

T


----------



## terite

Superkutie702 said:


> Hi Addy.
> 
> Sorry it took so long for me to upload photos. I was waiting for the scarf to arrive. The seller did not include any care materials with the scarf. However, I included pictures of anything that might be helpful to verify its authenticity.



Fake - I hope you can return that.
t


----------



## missiepoof

terite said:


> Need to see inside the bag, serial number front and back, Burberry stamp.
> t


Hi thanks!

Pls find more pics below:


----------



## Beccabaglady

terite said:


> Yes - authentic!
> 
> Wow - there you go! Restore gently - use a toothbrush - usually they turn inside out to clean the inside, but be careful with that one because it has tight corners - ha - things like that happen to me at GW also. I love it when that happens!
> 
> T



Yippee!  You were my good luck charm today T!  Thanks!!  Hope the GW gods smile on you as well this week.


----------



## PiscesGirlT

Hi, can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you!


Item Name: NEW BURBERRY Multicolored Haymarket Satchel Handbag
 Item Number: 381129693538
 Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381129693538?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

missiepoof said:


> Hi thanks!
> 
> Pls find more pics below:



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Beccabaglady said:


> Yippee!  You were my good luck charm today T!  Thanks!!  Hope the GW gods smile on you as well this week.



Oh - I think I will go on Thursday! Ha!

You are welcome
t


----------



## missiepoof

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



THANKS SO MUCH!!! really a relief to see this. 

would you be able to advise why some smoked totes have engraved hardware (the small round button-sized found on the straps) ?


----------



## coachcrazy63

Are Burberry outlet tags different in color? Can someone authenticate this bag.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Le...653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c959187a5


----------



## pasitmd1990

Please authenticate this old burberry bag for me THANKS


----------



## terite

missiepoof said:


> THANKS SO MUCH!!! really a relief to see this.
> 
> would you be able to advise why some smoked totes have engraved hardware (the small round button-sized found on the straps) ?



Sorry, I do not have an explanation for that.
t


----------



## terite

coachcrazy63 said:


> Are Burberry outlet tags different in color? Can someone authenticate this bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Le...653?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c959187a5




Genuine
t


----------



## terite

pasitmd1990 said:


> Please authenticate this old burberry bag for me THANKS



It does not look genuine to me. The strap, zipper pull, the snaps, the stamp and the color of the nova check look wrong to me.

t


----------



## ntbgirl

Hello, I purchased this "burberry" bag off of consignment. Would it be possible for anyone to authenticate? I suspect it is a forgery.

Item name: Burberry of London handbag
From my personal inventory.
The front tag is crooked  but is not glued on.
Thank you VERY much.


----------



## PiscesGirlT

PiscesGirlT said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item Name: NEW BURBERRY Multicolored Haymarket Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 381129693538
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381129693538?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




 Hi, I think my post was skipped. Can you please look into this? Thank you!


----------



## gu015

Can anyone help me authenticate this duffle coat for me please? Thanks a lot 

Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON JAPAN MEN'S CLASSICAL DUFFLE COAT
Item Number:
Seller ID:jod_jun 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261738053062?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The label shows in this pic. The seller says this BURBERRY LONDON line is for Japan only, so the label is a little bit different than other countries'. Is that true?
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8618/16119739480_cda842b6b1_b.jpg


----------



## Gerret77

Your coat looks very nice.


----------



## accurls

Hello Ladies! Please help me authenticate:
Item Name: AUTHENTIC DESIGNER BRAND QUILTED DENIM BAG W/ LEATHER TRIM - MADE IN ITALY
Item Number:121547720632
Seller ID: anna.exclusive
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTHENT...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c4ccf07b8

TIA


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for assistance with this?

Burberry Ellers Tote Leather
Seller: Anns Fabulous Finds
Item# BB.G1223.03-xEM
http://annsfabulouscloseouts.com/shop/new_arrivals/burberry_huge_cream_prorsum_tote

It came with the tags and dust bag if you would like to see those also.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Reeni

Hi! I found this is a second-hand shop in Japan that is supposed to be super strict about fakes, but as far as I know this model doesn't exist. Sorry if it's terribly obvious, but as you no doubt can tell, I am extremely ignorant about Burberry!

I'm very curious and would greatly appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## amanda4609

Hi ladies! I appreciate you taking the time to look at this bag - it looks good to me, but I can't quite get a good look at the Burberry plaque and serial because it's so shiny! Thank you in advance!! 


Item Name: Burberry Nova Star Check Tote Shoulder Bag

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-shoulder-bag-military-red-1678745/?tref=category


----------



## terite

ntbgirl said:


> Hello, I purchased this "burberry" bag off of consignment. Would it be possible for anyone to authenticate? I suspect it is a forgery.
> 
> Item name: Burberry of London handbag
> From my personal inventory.
> The front tag is crooked  but is not glued on.
> Thank you VERY much.



Your suspicions are correct - it is a fake - I hope you can return it.

HINT - always check the lining - the linings of good purses are well made, with nice stitching and nice zippers/pockets. 
t


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Hi, I think my post was skipped. Can you please look into this? Thank you!



Sorry we missed you.

We need to see a clear photo of the serial number and the made in tag.
t


----------



## terite

gu015 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this duffle coat for me please? Thanks a lot
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON JAPAN MEN'S CLASSICAL DUFFLE COAT
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:jod_jun
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261738053062?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The label shows in this pic. The seller says this BURBERRY LONDON line is for Japan only, so the label is a little bit different than other countries'. Is that true?
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8618/16119739480_cda842b6b1_b.jpg
> 
> Yes it is true that Burberry makes a line for Japan - and their labels and a few other details may be different.
> 
> This is a genuine Burberry London Japan line duffel coat.
> t


----------



## terite

accurls said:


> Hello Ladies! Please help me authenticate:
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC DESIGNER BRAND QUILTED DENIM BAG W/ LEATHER TRIM - MADE IN ITALY
> Item Number:121547720632
> Seller ID: anna.exclusive
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-AUTHENT...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1c4ccf07b8
> 
> TIA



I would like to see a photo of the lining and a photo of the Made in Italy tag.
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for assistance with this?
> 
> Burberry Ellers Tote Leather
> Seller: Anns Fabulous Finds
> Item# BB.G1223.03-xEM
> http://annsfabulouscloseouts.com/shop/new_arrivals/burberry_huge_cream_prorsum_tote
> 
> It came with the tags and dust bag if you would like to see those also.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Genuine (not a Prorsum tote though)
Love the tassels
t


----------



## terite

Reeni said:


> Hi! I found this is a second-hand shop in Japan that is supposed to be super strict about fakes, but as far as I know this model doesn't exist. Sorry if it's terribly obvious, but as you no doubt can tell, I am extremely ignorant about Burberry!
> 
> I'm very curious and would greatly appreciate any help. Thanks!
> Can I see a photo of the whole scarf showing the size and placement of the embroidery/labels etc.
> t


----------



## terite

amanda4609 said:


> Hi ladies! I appreciate you taking the time to look at this bag - it looks good to me, but I can't quite get a good look at the Burberry plaque and serial because it's so shiny! Thank you in advance!!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Nova Star Check Tote Shoulder Bag
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-shoulder-bag-military-red-1678745/?tref=category



I need to see better photos of the details of the bag - front and back of the serial number, better shot of the stamp, zipper pull, tags etc, close up of the fabric.

I cannot view the photos on the site
t


----------



## accurls

terite said:


> I would like to see a photo of the lining and a photo of the Made in Italy tag.
> t



Thanks for the reply!
The Made in Italy tag is on the 16th photo (clickable and can be enlarged) in the description box. Photos of the lining are also present but no photo of the entire lining though. Kindly let me know if there is anything else I need to ask the seller.

TIA


----------



## terite

accurls said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> The Made in Italy tag is on the 16th photo (clickable and can be enlarged) in the description box. Photos of the lining are also present but no photo of the entire lining though. Kindly let me know if there is anything else I need to ask the seller.
> 
> TIA



Thank you for directing me to look down! There were lots of photos down there that I didn't see at first.

Genuine
t


----------



## accurls

terite said:


> Thank you for directing me to look down! There were lots of photos down there that I didn't see at first.
> 
> Genuine
> t



Yehey! Thanks, Terite!!!


----------



## terite

accurls said:


> Yehey! Thanks, Terite!!!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## amanda4609

terite said:


> I need to see better photos of the details of the bag - front and back of the serial number, better shot of the stamp, zipper pull, tags etc, close up of the fabric.
> 
> I cannot view the photos on the site
> t




Thanks Terite - the seller said it's too much of a hassle for her to post new pics and delete the current ones. Guess I'm passing on this one. Thank you, anyway!


----------



## eh613c

Hello, please help authenticate the following:

Item name: Burberry black cross body messenger bag
Item number: 181646236823
Seller ID: the_purse_ladies
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181646236823?

Please see description to see pictures. Thank you.


----------



## terite

amanda4609 said:


> Thanks Terite - the seller said it's too much of a hassle for her to post new pics and delete the current ones. Guess I'm passing on this one. Thank you, anyway!



Good idea - always a red flag when the seller hesitates to post photos of the details of bags.

That site has a three in a row bad record for me - just sayin.
t


----------



## terite

eh613c said:


> Hello, please help authenticate the following:
> 
> Item name: Burberry black cross body messenger bag
> Item number: 181646236823
> Seller ID: the_purse_ladies
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181646236823?
> 
> Please see description to see pictures. Thank you.



Genuine
t


----------



## ntbgirl

terite said:


> Your suspicions are correct - it is a fake - I hope you can return it.
> 
> HINT - always check the lining - the linings of good purses are well made, with nice stitching and nice zippers/pockets.
> t


Thank you!!!!!!!! I plan on asking for a refund and then cutting it up.


----------



## terite

ntbgirl said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!! I plan on asking for a refund and then cutting it up.



You might have to return it to the seller to get the refund.
good luck
t


----------



## Reeni

terite said:


> Reeni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I found this is a second-hand shop in Japan that is supposed to be super strict about fakes, but as far as I know this model doesn't exist. Sorry if it's terribly obvious, but as you no doubt can tell, I am extremely ignorant about Burberry!
> 
> I'm very curious and would greatly appreciate any help. Thanks!
> Can I see a photo of the whole scarf showing the size and placement of the embroidery/labels etc.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these are ok. It's very long and very narrow, width around 15-16cm and length over 200cm.The ruler in the picture is 30cm.
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## JMLV

Hi guys first i just want to say a big thanks to everyone who has helped another member authenticate an item and prevented them from being scammed online as the amount of fakes on sites such as ebay are ridiculous.  It's also kind of scary how close these fakes are getting and I have been conned once myself already so no more.

I just received a scarf online and i'm fairly certain it's authentic but i just wanted to get a second opinion from all the experts on here due to me being paranoid from having being taken for a ride before.  

Item Name: Burberry Heritage Check Cashmere Scarf 100% Cashmere
Item Number: 39295221
Seller ID: None since i currently have possession of the item.

Thanks all!





http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/20150123_200257_zpsf26001e7.jpg.html
http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/20150123_200315_zps22ba5e0c.jpg.html
http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/20150123_201120_zps7f78293d.jpg.html
http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/20150123_201054_zpsf3eeb479.jpg.html
http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/20150123_200406_zps685ed28b.jpg.html
http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/j...4-48c3-8557-800e48ac8a96_zps7baaa887.jpg.html
http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/20150123_201054_zpsf3eeb479.jpg.html


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Genuine (not a Prorsum tote though)
> Love the tassels
> t



Thank you so much! I actually said the same thing to them - I actually think it comes from the Brit line. 

Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## PiscesGirlT

terite said:


> Sorry we missed you.
> 
> We need to see a clear photo of the serial number and the made in tag.
> t


 
This seller has never replied to my messages. I downloaded photos from the listing and tried to make them clearer. Do they help?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/381129693538?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nebvit

can someone please authenticate for me
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331452785277?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller won't send pix of tag, so I have suspicions... TIA


----------



## terite

Reeni said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these are ok. It's very long and very narrow, width around 15-16cm and length over 200cm.The ruler in the picture is 30cm.
> Thank you!
> 
> This looks good.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

JMLV said:


> Hi guys first i just want to say a big thanks to everyone who has helped another member authenticate an item and prevented them from being scammed online as the amount of fakes on sites such as ebay are ridiculous.  It's also kind of scary how close these fakes are getting and I have been conned once myself already so no more.
> 
> I just received a scarf online and i'm fairly certain it's authentic but i just wanted to get a second opinion from all the experts on here due to me being paranoid from having being taken for a ride before.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Heritage Check Cashmere Scarf 100% Cashmere
> Item Number: 39295221
> Seller ID: None since i currently have possession of the item.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much! I actually said the same thing to them - I actually think it comes from the Brit line.
> 
> Thank you again for all your help!


No - not the Brit line either - top notch bag though, and I remember those - they were very expensive when they came out.

Great find.
t


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> This seller has never replied to my messages. I downloaded photos from the listing and tried to make them clearer. Do they help?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/381129693538?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Just not clear enough for me - if the seller doesn't respond - forget it and find one that you can authenticate.
t


----------



## JMLV

terite said:


> JMLV said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys first i just want to say a big thanks to everyone who has helped another member authenticate an item and prevented them from being scammed online as the amount of fakes on sites such as ebay are ridiculous.  It's also kind of scary how close these fakes are getting and I have been conned once myself already so no more.
> 
> I just received a scarf online and i'm fairly certain it's authentic but i just wanted to get a second opinion from all the experts on here due to me being paranoid from having being taken for a ride before.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Heritage Check Cashmere Scarf 100% Cashmere
> Item Number: 39295221
> Seller ID: None since i currently have possession of the item.
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you terite as always!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

nebvit said:


> can someone please authenticate for me
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331452785277?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller won't send pix of tag, so I have suspicions... TIA



Inside tag pictures is what you would need - it is a VINTAGE bag - no red flags for me.

T


----------



## nebvit

terite said:


> Inside tag pictures is what you would need - it is a VINTAGE bag - no red flags for me.
> 
> T


Thanks so much!!


----------



## terite

JMLV said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you terite as always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

nebvit said:


> Thanks so much!!



You are welcome
t


----------



## lulu G.

Hi, can you please help authenticate my purchase. I just got it.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-gi...6OspWYwU4FUHOmV55WWVU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I took additional photo of the item.






Thanks in advance!


----------



## Addy

lulu G. said:


> Hi, can you please help authenticate my purchase. I just got it.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-gi...6OspWYwU4FUHOmV55WWVU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I took additional photo of the item.
> View attachment 2872615
> View attachment 2872616
> View attachment 2872617
> View attachment 2872619
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Please see post 1 for format


----------



## PiscesGirlT

terite said:


> Just not clear enough for me - if the seller doesn't respond - forget it and find one that you can authenticate.
> t




Yea guess so  Thanks for taking a look anyway.


----------



## JMLV

PiscesGirlT said:


> Yea guess so  Thanks for taking a look anyway.



Yea better safe than sorry.  The whole ebay money back guarantee reimbursement process is just a headache and takes forever.  I went through that with a scarf and luckily the seller got suspended right after he shipped the item so it was easy case.


----------



## PiscesGirlT

JMLV said:


> Yea better safe than sorry.  The whole ebay money back guarantee reimbursement process is just a headache and takes forever.  I went through that with a scarf and luckily the seller got suspended right after he shipped the item so it was easy case.


 
I have ended up with a fake burberry scarf from ebay as well. That was before I discovered this forum. Luckily the seller gave me a full refund but I had to pay return shipping fee. He sold a few of them and still continues to sell the same fake scarves. I reported it to ebay many times but they haven't done anything. This may be the wrong forum to talk about this but perhaps you guys can help to report this seller. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261742098831


----------



## eh613c

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you!!


----------



## lulu G.

Sorry about that.

Item number: burberry giant exploded check scarf

Item number: 131408780969

Seller:  nyroby2hot4u1

[quote name="lulu G." post=27969899]Hi, can you please help authenticate my purchase. I just got it.  





http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-gi...6OspWYwU4FUHOmV55WWVU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





I took additional photo of the item.


Attachment 2872615Attachment 2872616Attachment 2872617Attachment 2872619





Thanks in advance!


----------



## lulu G.

Addy said:


> Please see post 1 for format




Sorry about that. 

Item name: burberry giant exploded check linen scarf

Item number: 131408780969

Seller ID: nyroby2hot4u1

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-gi...6OspWYwU4FUHOmV55WWVU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Yea guess so  Thanks for taking a look anyway.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> I have ended up with a fake burberry scarf from ebay as well. That was before I discovered this forum. Luckily the seller gave me a full refund but I had to pay return shipping fee. He sold a few of them and still continues to sell the same fake scarves. I reported it to ebay many times but they haven't done anything. This may be the wrong forum to talk about this but perhaps you guys can help to report this seller.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261742098831




I checked that link - horrid fake - I reported it. How about if everyone reading this clicks on REPORT THIS ITEM.

t


----------



## terite

eh613c said:


> Thank you!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

lulu G. said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> Item name: burberry giant exploded check linen scarf
> 
> Item number: 131408780969
> 
> Seller ID: nyroby2hot4u1
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-gi...6OspWYwU4FUHOmV55WWVU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks good.
t
(Careful how you hang it up etc. - they snag like crazy.)


----------



## terite

JMLV said:


> Yea better safe than sorry.  The whole ebay money back guarantee reimbursement process is just a headache and takes forever.  I went through that with a scarf and luckily the seller got suspended right after he shipped the item so it was easy case.



I agree with you ! Such a huge hassle when you get a fake. It is easier to claim "item not as described - than to go with fake - but it is stressful!! Better safe than sorry - and a seller who can't be bothered to take good photos - that is a clue to the type of service you will get if you do purchase ....


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> No - not the Brit line either - top notch bag though, and I remember those - they were very expensive when they came out.
> 
> Great find.
> t




&#128516;

Thank you again so much for all your help!


----------



## lulu G.

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t
> (Careful how you hang it up etc. - they snag like crazy.)




Yes I will. Thank you!!!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> &#128516;
> 
> Thank you again so much for all your help!



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

lulu G. said:


> Yes I will. Thank you!!!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## kjb72

May I please ask for help with the following item I bought.  I just liked the coat, but I'm wondering if it's a real Burberry.  It also has a "thinsulate" tag along the side.

Thanks.


----------



## Reeni

terite said:


> Reeni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope these are ok. It's very long and very narrow, width around 15-16cm and length over 200cm.The ruler in the picture is 30cm.
> Thank you!
> 
> This looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I'm very grateful that you take the time to do this.
> 
> I'll head over to the identification thread next!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

kjb72 said:


> May I please ask for help with the following item I bought.  I just liked the coat, but I'm wondering if it's a real Burberry.  It also has a "thinsulate" tag along the side.
> 
> Thanks.



Please read Post #1 to see the photos that we need to see.

In this case - care tag, better shot of the neck tag, tag in pocket, tag between lining and coat, button, photo of coat laid flat, coat open.
t


----------



## PiscesGirlT

terite said:


> I checked that link - horrid fake - I reported it. How about if everyone reading this clicks on REPORT THIS ITEM.
> 
> t


 Wow! that listing was removed right away after I posted that link. PF rocks!!


----------



## LittleGinnie

Hi experts please help me authenticate this bag

Item name: Burberry small messenger bag 100% genuine 
Item number: 181647121557
Seller ID: ukev-flejkikd
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181647121557?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## terite

LittleGinnie said:


> Hi experts please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item name: Burberry small messenger bag 100% genuine
> Item number: 181647121557
> Seller ID: ukev-flejkikd
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181647121557?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!




Need to see - Burberry stamp, Made in tag, serial number.
t


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Wow! that listing was removed right away after I posted that link. PF rocks!!



Was it? FANTASTIC - I was starting to lose hope!!

T


----------



## LittleGinnie

terite said:


> Need to see - Burberry stamp, Made in tag, serial number.
> t




Ok I will ask the seller for more pictures, is there any red flag to you at all?


----------



## janisbb

hi can tell me is that authentic? thankssss 

Item name: burberry coat 

Item number: no.49  / 73

Seller ID: awinterboer

Link: http://www.awinterboer.com/最安価格burberry-burberryー-メンズ-コート-コットントレンチコート-ブラック2014最新のスタイル-item-1236.html


----------



## kjb72

terite said:


> Please read Post #1 to see the photos that we need to see.
> 
> In this case - care tag, better shot of the neck tag, tag in pocket, tag between lining and coat, button, photo of coat laid flat, coat open.
> t



Dear Terite:  I took some more photos - hopefully these work.   The only thing I could not find was a tag in the pocket.

I have to split my response into 2 responses.

Best wishes.


----------



## kjb72

kjb72 said:


> Dear Terite:  I took some more photos - hopefully these work.   The only thing I could not find was a tag in the pocket.
> 
> I have to split my response into 2 responses.
> 
> Best wishes.



For whatever reason it won't let me upload the photo of the button - but it's a plain button, no Burberry markings on it.

Best wishes.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Never mind!


----------



## terite

Beccabaglady said:


> Never mind!



Ok!
lol
T


----------



## terite

kjb72 said:


> Dear Terite:  I took some more photos - hopefully these work.   The only thing I could not find was a tag in the pocket.
> 
> I have to split my response into 2 responses.
> 
> Best wishes.



The only tag that has any Burberry reference is the tag at the neck - and the care tags/size tag/inside tag do not look like Burberry tags. 

Also - it shouldn't say "Made in the USA" for that era/tag.

Does the lining come out?
t


----------



## terite

LittleGinnie said:


> Ok I will ask the seller for more pictures, is there any red flag to you at all?



No red flags - but I need to see some tags to be sure
t


----------



## terite

janisbb said:


> hi can tell me is that authentic? thankssss
> 
> Item name: burberry coat
> 
> Item number: no.49  / 73
> 
> Seller ID: awinterboer
> 
> %AB-item-1236.html



Need to see button, care tag, coat lying open, size tag
t


----------



## janetlove

Hi, authenticator. Please help me authenticate this bag. This bag is from private seller. She send me this photo. Thank you very much.


----------



## janetlove

more photo here..






Thank you very much.


----------



## moogoddess

No. What a bummer! Still enjoy the coat though. . Thanks much for your time!


----------



## LittleGinnie

terite said:


> No red flags - but I need to see some tags to be sure
> t




I'm waiting for her to send more pictures, she is on holiday out of the country so it will take a while. Hopefully within this week x


----------



## thebaglady2015

I know nothing about Burberry bags. She swears it is real, but I don't know. I cannot find a serial number tag inside.  Please help me decipher this one and maybe a name? 
TIA


----------



## PiscesGirlT

Hi, authenticators. Here's another one. The seller was kind enough to take many additional photos and send them to me but some of the photos may be not clear enough. Hope they help.. 

Item name: Burberry handbag, Authentic medium brown check leather satchel.
 Item number: 261744041316
 Seller ID: us2015.mcbe
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261744041316?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## PiscesGirlT

PiscesGirlT said:


> Hi, authenticators. Here's another one. The seller was kind enough to take many additional photos and send them to me but some of the photos may be not clear enough. Hope they help..
> 
> Item name: Burberry handbag, Authentic medium brown check leather satchel.
> Item number: 261744041316
> Seller ID: us2015.mcbe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261744041316?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Here are some more photos.


----------



## terite

janetlove said:


> more photo here..
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

moogoddess said:


> No. What a bummer! Still enjoy the coat though. . Thanks much for your time!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

thebaglady2015 said:


> I know nothing about Burberry bags. She swears it is real, but I don't know. I cannot find a serial number tag inside.  Please help me decipher this one and maybe a name?
> TIA



It is genuine.
It pre-dates serial numbers
t


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Hi, authenticators. Here's another one. The seller was kind enough to take many additional photos and send them to me but some of the photos may be not clear enough. Hope they help..
> 
> Item name: Burberry handbag, Authentic medium brown check leather satchel.
> Item number: 261744041316
> Seller ID: us2015.mcbe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261744041316?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Looks ok
t


----------



## nia44

authentic? Thanks in advance!


Item Name: Burberry Brit Raspberry Plum maroon quilted jacket medium
 Item Number: 111583956928
 Seller ID: shop4therapy
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111583956928?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## thebaglady2015

Re the tan leather tote above, Thanks you so much.  Do you know what the name or style of it may have been or approx what year it is from?  I appreciate your time.


----------



## PiscesGirlT

terite said:


> Looks ok
> t


 Thank you very much, terite!


----------



## terite

nia44 said:


> authentic? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit Raspberry Plum maroon quilted jacket medium
> Item Number: 111583956928
> Seller ID: shop4therapy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111583956928?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

thebaglady2015 said:


> Re the tan leather tote above, Thanks you so much.  Do you know what the name or style of it may have been or approx what year it is from?  I appreciate your time.



Hi:

It would be from about 2000 to 2002.
Sorry I don't know the names of the styles - we do have an IDENTIFY this Burberry, but nobody seems to be there ....

t


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Thank you very much, terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## ilovebritney

Hello,

First time posting I was just wondering if you could help me I bought a wool peacoat from this ebay user liuqimin1983. She claims that the Jackets are Burberry London Japan 2013 F/W collection exclusive to Japan. She seems to have alot of items. Is this jacket authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...67?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item339cce242b


----------



## ilovebritney

Ive attached some pics of the jacket I received in the mail. Please let me know if I need anymore pictures. Thank you so much any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ilovebritney

The Button.


----------



## janetlove

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Hi, terite. Thank you ver much! Have a nice day


----------



## Stephanielux

ilovebritney said:


> Ive attached some pics of the jacket I received in the mail. Please let me know if I need anymore pictures. Thank you so much any insight is greatly appreciated.


I think this is authentic, but is from Burberry-Sanyo women's licensed product sold only in Japan. This is not from UK Burberry.


----------



## terite

janetlove said:


> Hi, terite. Thank you ver much! Have a nice day



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Stephanielux said:


> I think this is authentic, but is from Burberry-Sanyo women's licensed product sold only in Japan. This is not from UK Burberry.



I agree with Stephanielux.

t


----------



## ilovebritney

Thank you so much Terite and Stephanie!..


----------



## joyous12345

Hi experts, could you please authenticate this recently purchased handbag?
Thanks so much!

http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/joyous12345/IMG_0961_zpskdftjtl0.jpg
http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/joyous12345/IMG_0958_zps5v5wthr1.jpg
http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/joyous12345/IMG_0960_zpsldx64csm.jpg
http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/joyous12345/IMG_0957_zps3vnk60jm.jpg
http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/joyous12345/IMG_0959_zpstfenreuk.jpg
http://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q571/joyous12345/FullSizeRender_zpsnwjrdisn.jpg


----------



## terite

joyous12345 said:


> Hi experts, could you please authenticate this recently purchased handbag?
> 
> 
> Genuine
> 2002
> t


----------



## terite

ilovebritney said:


> Thank you so much Terite and Stephanie!..



You are welcome!
t


----------



## peggyplaw

Hello, would you mind to help me if this tote is authentic or not?

Item name: Burberry Haymarket Colours Medium Salisbury Tote Handbag Bag NEW FROM STORE $895
 Item number: 161574493619
 Seller ID: heavywo1f
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161574493619?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thank you so much!


----------



## PiscesGirlT

terite said:


> Was it? FANTASTIC - I was starting to lose hope!!
> 
> T


Today this seller left me a feedback "Very very poor buyer ! Will not recommend! " with positive rating. WTF!! Because I returned the fake product and reported it to ebay!? Some sellers are just so nasty. Unbelievable.. I'm starting to lose hope...


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Today this seller left me a feedback "Very very poor buyer ! Will not recommend! " with positive rating. WTF!! Because I returned the fake product and reported it to ebay!? Some sellers are just so nasty. Unbelievable.. I'm starting to lose hope...




Just report that negative feedback to ebay - they will remove it - it is against the rules to leave nasty comments in the positive feedback.


----------



## terite

peggyplaw said:


> Hello, would you mind to help me if this tote is authentic or not?
> 
> Item name: Burberry Haymarket Colours Medium Salisbury Tote Handbag Bag NEW FROM STORE $895
> Item number: 161574493619
> Seller ID: heavywo1f
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161574493619?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thank you so much!



I did this one a few pages back
still ok
t


----------



## maenad

hi! i came to own this scarf after someone left it in my work's lost and found for three months. despite all my research, i am still not sure if it's an authentic burberry or not, but hopefully you can help!

the scarf seems to be reversible, but the tags are on the cream/red/black side

item name: unknown
photos: imgur album here: http://imgur.com/a/4cgij (i could not get the images to display with the  tag, sorry!)

thanks so much for your help!


----------



## terite

maenad said:


> hi! i came to own this scarf after someone left it in my work's lost and found for three months. despite all my research, i am still not sure if it's an authentic burberry or not, but hopefully you can help!
> 
> the scarf seems to be reversible, but the tags are on the cream/red/black side
> 
> item name: unknown
> photos: imgur album here: http://imgur.com/a/4cgij (i could not get the images to display with the  tag, sorry!)
> 
> thanks so much for your help![/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh - can you send a photo of the whole scarf - folded is ok - showing the label placements.
> T


----------



## PiscesGirlT

terite said:


> Just report that negative feedback to ebay - they will remove it - it is against the rules to leave nasty comments in the positive feedback.


It took me more than an hour to figure it out but Ebay removed the comment right away after I reported it. Thank you terite.


----------



## LittleGinnie

Terite,

I have attached more pictures from the seller,  she said she could not find the serial number in the bag


----------



## LittleGinnie

terite said:


> No red flags - but I need to see some tags to be sure
> t




Here are some extra pictures from the seller 
	

		
			
		

		
	







And here is the link for her listing
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Small-Messenger-Bag-100-Genuine-/181647121557

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> It took me more than an hour to figure it out but Ebay removed the comment right away after I reported it. Thank you terite.



You are welcome!

t


----------



## terite

LittleGinnie said:


> Here are some extra pictures from the seller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2879857
> View attachment 2879858
> View attachment 2879859
> View attachment 2879860
> 
> 
> And here is the link for her listing
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Small-Messenger-Bag-100-Genuine-/181647121557
> 
> Thank you so much in advance



Looks good
t


----------



## LittleGinnie

terite said:


> Looks good
> t




I was hoping too  guess I'm getting it! Yay! 

Thank you so much for your help, you are a star!


----------



## PiscesGirlT

Hi terite, could you please take a look at these listings? Are they authentic? Thank you advance!

1) 
Item Name: New Burberry Haymarket Plaid Bowling Hobo Handbag With Detachable Body Strap
 Item Number: 400850503483
 Seller ID: salvationarmydallasarc
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400850503483?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

 There are more photos of the details if you scroll down description section.


2) 
Item Name: Scottish Cream Silk Burberry Scarf
Item Number: 111584868271
 Seller ID: reelhollywood 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111584868271?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

LittleGinnie said:


> I was hoping too  guess I'm getting it! Yay!
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, you are a star!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Hi terite, could you please take a look at these listings? Are they authentic? Thank you advance!
> 
> 1)
> Item Name: New Burberry Haymarket Plaid Bowling Hobo Handbag With Detachable Body Strap
> Item Number: 400850503483
> Seller ID: salvationarmydallasarc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400850503483?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> There are more photos of the details if you scroll down description section.
> 
> 
> 2)
> Item Name: Scottish Cream Silk Burberry Scarf
> Item Number: 111584868271
> Seller ID: reelhollywood
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111584868271?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




1. Looks very wrong
2. Genuine vintage item

t


----------



## ilovejae

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this one?  I am not sure if those pictures are enough. If not, I will post more when I receive it. Thank you very much in advance 

Item Name:Burberry Cashmere Scarf
Item Number:181651633877
Seller ID: criste1915
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ca...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## terite

ilovejae said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this one?  I am not sure if those pictures are enough. If not, I will post more when I receive it. Thank you very much in advance
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Cashmere Scarf
> Item Number:181651633877
> Seller ID: criste1915
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ca...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Post more photos when you get the item
t


----------



## mitos0

Hi, could you help me autentificate that scarf :
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/echarpe-burb...tements_Femmes_Acessoires&hash=item339ceb3512

Thanks you.


----------



## PiscesGirlT

terite said:


> 1. Looks very wrong
> 2. Genuine vintage item
> 
> t


Thank you! Wow here I was thinking the bag looked pretty good.. SMH! When I messaged the seller asking more photos including the serial number, their response was "All possible depictions of this item are featured on eBay. I am unable to supply any additional photos." No wonder.


----------



## Addy

mitos0 said:


> Hi, could you help me autentificate that scarf :
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/echarpe-burb...tements_Femmes_Acessoires&hash=item339ceb3512
> 
> Thanks you.



Hi, please see post 1 for required format, thanks!


----------



## spamblahblah

Could you please help authenticate this:

Item Name: Genuine BURBERRY SCARF Grey Nova Check 100% LAMBSWOOL 
Item Number: 261752281366
Seller ID: pickledcherry12
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...AC%2Bwdn8I8XWsY5KBT2Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Addy

spamblahblah said:


> Could you please help authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: Genuine BURBERRY SCARF Grey Nova Check 100% LAMBSWOOL
> Item Number: 261752281366
> Seller ID: pickledcherry12
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...AC%2Bwdn8I8XWsY5KBT2Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks good


----------



## spamblahblah

Thank you so much for the help and the prompt reply! (:


----------



## PiscesGirlT

Could you please help me with this listing? Authentic?


Item Name: Auth BURBERRY Haymarket Bowling Bag 
 Item Number: 171660041024
Seller ID: acewing88
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171660041024?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Could you please help me with this listing? Authentic?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Auth BURBERRY Haymarket Bowling Bag
> Item Number: 171660041024
> Seller ID: acewing88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171660041024?_trksid=p2060778.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Genuine
t


----------



## Icyblade242

Debating on whether I should pull the trigger on this coat help me out guys  is it real?

Coat
Item Number:
291346865740
Seller ID: anniesuniqueqccessories
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291346865740?nav=VI#


----------



## Addy

Icyblade242 said:


> Debating on whether I should pull the trigger on this coat help me out guys  is it real?
> 
> Coat
> Item Number:
> 291346865740
> Seller ID: anniesuniqueqccessories
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291346865740?nav=VI#



No red flags


----------



## Nordic princess

Please authenticate this Burberry;

Item name: burberry cashmere scarf
Item number: 348071802
Seller: lilygarden
Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/-burberry-ruskea_nova-check-cashmire-huivi/348071802

Tia!


----------



## dlclark

Hi I'm new here. I read the rules to get a bag authenticated. Having said that please help a new girl out. I've purchased  this bag from Tradesy & received it today. 

I could not find a style name. 


https://www.dropbox.com/s/72m44169pygd4tc/2015-02-02%2015.31.56.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/26kyax42ngvhs0b/2015-02-02%2015.31.48.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y233qneiptm7fy0/2015-02-02%2015.31.13.jpg?dl=0


https://www.dropbox.com/s/m6ubvcym5eekbgz/2015-02-02 15.31.31.jpg?dl=0


https://www.dropbox.com/s/xunjp40y3ojy262/2015-02-02%2015.31.27.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/y233qneiptm7fy0/2015-02-02%2015.31.13.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/plcx00tcvpd767l/2015-02-02%2015.30.18.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/c1e74besrkzu0d8/2015-02-02%2015.29.47.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bc9hycc19fndbve/2015-02-02%2015.29.41.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dvvy897q3zy1e7l/2015-02-02%2015.29.11.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8z7tw4qp27l7307/2015-02-02%2015.32.17.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hn85pnkdgiounq6/2015-02-02%2015.30.41.jpg?dl=0


----------



## PiscesGirlT

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


 Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

Icyblade242 said:


> Debating on whether I should pull the trigger on this coat help me out guys  is it real?
> 
> Coat
> Item Number:
> 291346865740
> Seller ID: anniesuniqueqccessories
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/291346865740?nav=VI#




Need to see the tag at the neck, size tag
t


----------



## terite

Nordic princess said:


> Please authenticate this Burberry;
> 
> Item name: burberry cashmere scarf
> Item number: 348071802
> Seller: lilygarden
> Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/-burberry-ruskea_nova-check-cashmire-huivi/348071802
> 
> Tia!



That link does not work for me
t
Try again


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Thank you so much!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

dlclark said:


> Hi I'm new here. I read the rules to get a bag authenticated. Having said that please help a new girl out. I've purchased  this bag from Tradesy & received it today.
> 
> I could not find a style name.
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/72m44169pygd4tc/2015-02-02 15.31.56.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/26kyax42ngvhs0b/2015-02-02 15.31.48.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/y233qneiptm7fy0/2015-02-02 15.31.13.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xunjp40y3ojy262/2015-02-02 15.31.27.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/y233qneiptm7fy0/2015-02-02 15.31.13.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/plcx00tcvpd767l/2015-02-02 15.30.18.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c1e74besrkzu0d8/2015-02-02 15.29.47.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bc9hycc19fndbve/2015-02-02 15.29.41.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dvvy897q3zy1e7l/2015-02-02 15.29.11.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8z7tw4qp27l7307/2015-02-02 15.32.17.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hn85pnkdgiounq6/2015-02-02 15.30.41.jpg?dl=0



Welcome
Genuine
t


----------



## dlclark

OMG Thank You!!'y 1st. Burberry. Now I just need to find out her name & clean her. Yay!!!!


----------



## BeenBurned

I bought this cutie at a thrift and it doesn't appear to have been used, probably because it's kind of small to be practical!

The quality seems to be there but I can't find any evidence of a serial number. (Perhaps you can direct me where to look.)

If more pictures are needed, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## maenad

terite said:


> Oh - can you send a photo of the whole scarf - folded is ok - showing the label placements.
> T


sure, here it is! http://imgur.com/gJvSJmB


----------



## Nordic princess

terite said:


> That link does not work for me
> t
> Try again



Item name: authentic burberry cashmere scarf
Item number: 348071802
Seller: lilygarden
Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/-burberry-ruskea_nova-check-cashmire-huivi/348071802

Link should work, I hope! Tia!


----------



## CarlG

hi,

is it possible to authenticate this burberry coat ?

http://bids-plus.com/burberry-impermeable-homme-westminster-taille-50-long-1001739.html

thanks,

Carl


----------



## terite

dlclark said:


> OMG Thank You!!'y 1st. Burberry. Now I just need to find out her name & clean her. Yay!!!!



Oh, congrats.
You are welcome
t


----------



## ashi112211

Hello Authenticators,

Hope you're having a great start to the new years. I was hoping if I can use your expertise in getting this bag authenticated. 

Name: Burberry Prorsum Alligator Satchel
Seller information: elevencboutique (365 )
eBay item number:321656067564
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pr...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

My Pics:https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/sets/72157650617528042/

*Concerns: * 
1) Zipper pull doesn't have any details. 
2) Not sure if it's real alligator or embossed. is there a way to find out?

Thanks so much for your help. Have a blessed day.


----------



## nia44

Do you think this is authentic? The seller seems to have great reviews


Item Name: Burberry Brit Nova Check "Kencott" Quilted Jacket Coat Deep Claret Red
 Item Number: 361204532338
 Seller ID: wsdlb
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/36120453233...49&var=630562630791&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

nia44 said:


> Do you think this is authentic? The seller seems to have great reviews
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit Nova Check "Kencott" Quilted Jacket Coat Deep Claret Red
> Item Number: 361204532338
> Seller ID: wsdlb
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/36120453233...49&var=630562630791&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



These are photos from the website - ask for photos of the actual item.
t


----------



## terite

ashi112211 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Hope you're having a great start to the new years. I was hoping if I can use your expertise in getting this bag authenticated.
> 
> Name: Burberry Prorsum Alligator Satchel
> Seller information: elevencboutique (365 )
> eBay item number:321656067564
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pr...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> My Pics:https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/sets/72157650617528042/
> 
> *Concerns: *
> 1) Zipper pull doesn't have any details.
> 2) Not sure if it's real alligator or embossed. is there a way to find out?
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## terite

CarlG said:


> hi,
> 
> is it possible to authenticate this burberry coat ?
> 
> http://bids-plus.com/burberry-impermeable-homme-westminster-taille-50-long-1001739.html
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Carl



Just one photo? Are there more photos somewhere?
t


----------



## terite

Nordic princess said:


> Item name: authentic burberry cashmere scarf
> Item number: 348071802
> Seller: lilygarden
> Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/-burberry-ruskea_nova-check-cashmire-huivi/348071802
> 
> Link should work, I hope! Tia!



Something looks wrong there.
t


----------



## terite

maenad said:


> sure, here it is! http://imgur.com/gJvSJmB



What I am hoping to see is label placement, size of item, pattern placement, etc.
t


----------



## ashi112211

terite said:


> ashi112211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Hope you're having a great start to the new years. I was hoping if I can use your expertise in getting this bag authenticated.
> 
> Name: Burberry Prorsum Alligator Satchel
> Seller information: elevencboutique (365 )
> eBay item number:321656067564
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pr...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> My Pics:https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/sets/72157650617528042/
> 
> *Concerns: *
> 1) Zipper pull doesn't have any details.
> 2) Not sure if it's real alligator or embossed. is there a way to find out?
> 
> Genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Terite. Appreciate your help
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

BeenBurned said:


> I bought this cutie at a thrift and it doesn't appear to have been used, probably because it's kind of small to be practical!
> 
> The quality seems to be there but I can't find any evidence of a serial number. (Perhaps you can direct me where to look.)
> 
> If more pictures are needed, please let me know. Thanks!



Controversial

Burberry licensed to Japan made some vintage bags that use some Burberry details. I won't say it is fake - Other comments welcome.


----------



## terite

ashi112211 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Terite. Appreciate your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

jane_swc said:


> View attachment 2711862
> View attachment 2711863
> View attachment 2711864
> View attachment 2711865
> View attachment 2711866
> View attachment 2711867
> View attachment 2711869
> View attachment 2711871
> View attachment 2711872
> View attachment 2711873
> View attachment 2711874
> 
> 
> Dear all please let me hv your view on this Burberry Canvas Check
> Traveller Tote. Thanks




Sorry this is an old one that has the wrong comment on it 

This one is a fake.

t


----------



## BeenBurned

> Originally Posted by *BeenBurned*
> 
> I bought this cutie at a thrift and it doesn't appear to have  been used, probably because it's kind of small to be practical!
> 
> The quality seems to be there but I can't find any evidence of a serial number. (Perhaps you can direct me where to look.)
> 
> If more pictures are needed, please let me know. Thanks!






terite said:


> Controversial
> 
> Burberry licensed to Japan made some vintage bags that use some Burberry details. I won't say it is fake - Other comments welcome.



I'm confused by your comment. You aren't saying it's fake but if it's a licensed to Japan item, legitimate authorized by Burberry, does that not mean it's authentic? 

Is this something I might have A4U look at? 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## maenad

terite said:


> What I am hoping to see is label placement, size of item, pattern placement, etc.
> t



ok, let's try this again! hopefully this will show you everything you need to see: http://imgur.com/yvYzNQn

the tag states the item size as 170cm x 40cm; i measured it and it is exactly this size.


----------



## janisbb

Item name: burberry black label coat 348071802
Item number: 5477660
Seller: zozo shop 
Link:http://zozo.jp/shop/zozoused/goods/5477660/


there are serveral photo from this online shop...can help me identify ? thanks


----------



## terite

BeenBurned said:


> I'm confused by your comment.
> 
> Did I send you a PM?
> t


----------



## terite

janisbb said:


> Item name: burberry black label coat 348071802
> Item number: 5477660
> Seller: zozo shop
> Link:http://zozo.jp/shop/zozoused/goods/5477660/
> 
> 
> there are serveral photo from this online shop...can help me identify ? thanks



Is it me or are the photos black?

All I can see is one label - 
t


----------



## terite

maenad said:


> ok, let's try this again! hopefully this will show you everything you need to see: http://imgur.com/yvYzNQn
> 
> the tag states the item size as 170cm x 40cm; i measured it and it is exactly this size.


Genuine
t


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> I'm confused by your comment.





terite said:


> Did I send you a PM?
> t



Sorry. I was confused because I hadn't seen the PM before I'd made the post. Thank you for the detailed explanation. Much appreciated.


----------



## janisbb

hi  terite...

hi i try to make it  more clear


----------



## Nordic princess

terite said:


> Something looks wrong there.
> t



Thank you so much for saving me from this &#128517;


----------



## Nordic princess

Please authenticate;

Item name: burberry scarf
Item number: 349453052
Seller: 191250b
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-huivi/349453052

Tia!


----------



## Nordic princess

And this one &#55357;&#56842;

Item name: Burberry scarf authentic 
Item number: 347762906
Seller: JayJayG
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/aito-burberryn-villa_cashmere-huivi/347762906

Thanks!


----------



## doraem0n

can you please help me authenticate this purchase. thank you so much for your help!


----------



## terite

janisbb said:


> hi  terite...
> 
> hi i try to make it  more clear


These three photos look good, as does the photo of the label at the neck.
t


----------



## terite

Nordic princess said:


> Thank you so much for saving me from this &#128517;



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Nordic princess said:


> Please authenticate;
> 
> Item name: burberry scarf
> Item number: 349453052
> Seller: 191250b
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-huivi/349453052
> 
> Tia!


Label is a bit too blurry for me
t


----------



## terite

Nordic princess said:


> And this one &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Item name: Burberry scarf authentic
> Item number: 347762906
> Seller: JayJayG
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/aito-burberryn-villa_cashmere-huivi/347762906
> 
> Thanks!




looks ok - 
check the tassels - you can tell if the scarf has been washed or not 
t


----------



## terite

doraem0n said:


> can you please help me authenticate this purchase. thank you so much for your help!


Do you have an ebay link for that?

Need photos the strap/zipper/inside of the bag - is it genuine leather?
t


----------



## terite

doraem0n said:


> can you please help me authenticate this purchase. thank you so much for your help!


Do you have an ebay link for that?

Need photos the strap/zipper/inside of the bag - is it authentic leather?
t


----------



## MyPandaxox

I need help authenticating, please:


Burberry Cashmere scarf Mossy green plaid
Seller: Fourneals
Item#271759314564
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberrys-o...564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f461e0e84


Thank you very much.


----------



## terite

MyPandaxox said:


> I need help authenticating, please:
> 
> 
> Burberry Cashmere scarf Mossy green plaid
> Seller: Fourneals
> Item#271759314564
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberrys-o...564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f461e0e84
> 
> 
> Thank you very much.



Genuine - check out the fabulously tightly twisted tassels
t
vintage


----------



## juliajohanson

Hi there....

Can you please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Nordic princess

terite said:


> Label is a bit too blurry for me
> t



Seller send me this additional photo, hope this helps! Btw, is this colour ' the classic' burberry' colour? &#128515; Tia!


----------



## terite

juliajohanson said:


> Hi there....
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much for your help.



See post #1 for the photos that we need to see - (clearly see).
t


----------



## terite

Nordic princess said:


> Seller send me this additional photo, hope this helps! Btw, is this colour ' the classic' burberry' colour? &#128515; Tia!



This label looks good - vintage label
t


----------



## Nordic princess

terite said:


> This label looks good - vintage label
> t



Thank you Terite!! You are awesome! The seller is actually man who got this as a present long time ago and don't care about this scarf, so I bought this quite cheap for being never used! &#128521;


----------



## amanda4609

Hi ladies! I just purchased this Burberry Haymarket Canterbury Tote from Overstock.com, and just wondering what your thoughts are. The only thing making me nervous is the lack of serial code on the back of the Made In tag. I also read somewhere that the handles shouldn't be wrapped, nor should the tag be hanging. Just wanting an opinion - is it real, or am I going to have to ship it back?! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

Nordic princess said:


> Thank you Terite!! You are awesome! The seller is actually man who got this as a present long time ago and don't care about this scarf, so I bought this quite cheap for being never used! &#128521;



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

amanda4609 said:


> Hi ladies! I just purchased this Burberry Haymarket Canterbury Tote from Overstock.com, and just wondering what your thoughts are. The only thing making me nervous is the lack of serial code on the back of the Made In tag. I also read somewhere that the handles shouldn't be wrapped, nor should the tag be hanging. Just wanting an opinion - is it real, or am I going to have to ship it back?!
> 
> Thanks in advance!




send photos of front and back of bag, tags in the pocket, zipper pull

t


----------



## amanda4609

terite said:


> send photos of front and back of bag, tags in the pocket, zipper pull
> 
> t



Thanks for responding, Terite! Here are the requested pictures - the only tag I could find was in the pochette that came with the bag. There are also no zippers (aside from the zipper on the pochette, which can be seen in the tag picture) - it is a magnetic closure. I've included pictures of the snap hardware piece since there are no zippers. Please let me know if you need anything further.

Also, I just realized I forgot to include the link in my original post: 

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...terbury-Tote/6652381/product.html?searchidx=4

Cheers!


----------



## staceyp76

Hi Everyone

Hoping you can help me authentic this bag.  I bought it from ebay.  Link is here

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111581343646?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

It is a Nova bag from what the seller told me it is between a 1999 & 2006 bag.  I am unsure as the lining inside is brown and the zipper doesn't look right to me.  However I have attached some photos so hopefully you can help out.


----------



## staceyp76

Hi Again everyone

I also bought a second bag off Ebay if you can help me authentic it as well.  Here is the original ebay link

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111581437090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

It is also deemed a Nova bag from 1999 to 2006.


----------



## linmar0

Hello!
I'm new to this.. hope I'm doing it right! I just bought a Burberry Hobo Bag online and I want to have it authenticated. I'm pretty sure it's the real thing but what do you think?


----------



## PiscesGirlT

Could you please authenticate these bags? Thank you!

Item Name: Burberry plaid handbag 
 Item Number: 291374450008
 Seller ID: richronrobryan
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291374450008?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This one doesn't have serial number tag, not even made in tag... Is that possible?

Item Name: Auth BURBERRY Nova Check Shoulder Bag Canvas Leather Beige Brown Vintage 05Q730 
 Item Number: 311283936207
Seller ID: boom2hanten 
 Link: http: //www.ebay.com/itm/311283936207?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## PiscesGirlT

PiscesGirlT said:


> Could you please authenticate these bags? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry plaid handbag
> Item Number: 291374450008
> Seller ID: richronrobryan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291374450008?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> This one doesn't have serial number tag, not even made in tag... Is that possible?
> 
> Item Name: Auth BURBERRY Nova Check Shoulder Bag Canvas Leather Beige Brown Vintage 05Q730
> Item Number: 311283936207
> Seller ID: boom2hanten
> Link: http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311283936207?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Sorry, I'm reposting because one of the links wasn't working..


----------



## PiscesGirlT

Here is one more listing with an additional photo.


Item Name: Burberry Horseferry Check Limited Edition Gold Leather Handbag/Shoulder Bag 
 Item Number: 201281296942
 Seller ID: pucca_26
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...g-/201281296942?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123


----------



## rowiebby

Hi! I am new to purse forums but I would really appreciate if you would help me authenticate this item. It was purchased on eBay from a seller with perfect reviews and lots of transactions. 

Tried my best to provide photos of every detail but let me know if there's anything else I can provide photos on. 

This is the Burberry Porter Continental Wallet

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## comicmaggie

Hi 
Could you please help me autheticate this bag? Thank you very much in advance!
Please let me know if more pics are needed. 

Item Name: Burberry 'Small Haymarket Canterbury' Tote

Photos:


----------



## terite

comicmaggie said:


> Hi
> Could you please help me autheticate this bag? Thank you very much in advance!
> Please let me know if more pics are needed.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry 'Small Haymarket Canterbury' Tote
> 
> Photos:



Need clearer/closer photos of the tags/labels
t


----------



## terite

rowiebby said:


> Hi! I am new to purse forums but I would really appreciate if you would help me authenticate this item. It was purchased on eBay from a seller with perfect reviews and lots of transactions.
> 
> Tried my best to provide photos of every detail but let me know if there's anything else I can provide photos on.
> 
> This is the Burberry Porter Continental Wallet
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Need better shot of snap - find serial number in card slot
t


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Here is one more listing with an additional photo.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Horseferry Check Limited Edition Gold Leather Handbag/Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 201281296942
> Seller ID: pucca_26
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...g-/201281296942?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> PiscesGirlT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please authenticate these bags? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry plaid handbag
> Item Number: 291374450008
> Seller ID: richronrobryan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291374450008?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> This one doesn't have serial number tag, not even made in tag... Is that possible?
> 
> Item Name: Auth BURBERRY Nova Check Shoulder Bag Canvas Leather Beige Brown Vintage 05Q730
> Item Number: 311283936207
> Seller ID: boom2hanten
> Link: http: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311283936207?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Sorry, I'm reposting because one of the links wasn't working..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Tags blurry in photos but no red flags.
> 2. Need to see made in tag
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

linmar0 said:


> Hello!
> I'm new to this.. hope I'm doing it right! I just bought a Burberry Hobo Bag online and I want to have it authenticated. I'm pretty sure it's the real thing but what do you think?



Real
t


----------



## terite

staceyp76 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Hoping you can help me authentic this bag.  I bought it from ebay.  Link is here
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111581343646?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> It is a Nova bag from what the seller told me it is between a 1999 & 2006 bag.  I am unsure as the lining inside is brown and the zipper doesn't look right to me.  However I have attached some photos so hopefully you can help out.



Both vintage nova check - both more like year 2000
t


----------



## terite

amanda4609 said:


> Hi ladies! I just purchased this Burberry Haymarket Canterbury Tote from Overstock.com, and just wondering what your thoughts are. The only thing making me nervous is the lack of serial code on the back of the Made In tag. I also read somewhere that the handles shouldn't be wrapped, nor should the tag be hanging. Just wanting an opinion - is it real, or am I going to have to ship it back?!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Please contribute to our forums.
t


----------



## rowiebby

terite said:


> Need better shot of snap - find serial number in card slot
> t



Hi I cannot find a serial number in the card slot. My boyfriends burberry wallet (purchased from saks) does not have a serial number though. 

I've included some photos of the snap and details of the stitching.


----------



## staceyp76

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## terite

rowiebby said:


> Hi I cannot find a serial number in the card slot. My boyfriends burberry wallet (purchased from saks) does not have a serial number though.
> 
> I've included some photos of the snap and details of the stitching.




Looks good.

(Depends on the vintage of the wallet - I would expect this wallet to have a serial number in the card slot.)

t


----------



## rowiebby

terite said:


> Looks good.
> 
> (Depends on the vintage of the wallet - I would expect this wallet to have a serial number in the card slot.)
> 
> t



Oh okay thanks for the help. This wallet is currently being sold at nordstrom, saks etc. I will have to go in store to clarify if they have serial numbers.


----------



## amanda4609

Hi Terite,

Could you please tell me what you mean by contribute? What am I doing incorrectly? Sorry, I'm just a little confused. Thanks in advance!


----------



## comicmaggie

terite said:


> Need clearer/closer photos of the tags/labels
> t


Here are some closer photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

comicmaggie said:


> Here are some closer photos. Thank you so much!


genuine
t


----------



## comicmaggie

terite said:


> genuine
> t



Thank you very much!!


----------



## doraem0n

terite said:


> Do you have an ebay link for that?
> 
> Need photos the strap/zipper/inside of the bag - is it genuine leather?
> t


----------



## PiscesGirlT

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Many thanks as always!


----------



## terite

PiscesGirlT said:


> Many thanks as always!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

These photos look good.

It is a Burberry Little Crush - and you can compare yours to the ones online at Burberry.

t


----------



## terite

These photos look good.

It is a Burberry Little Crush - and you can compare yours to the ones online at Burberry.

t


----------



## janisbb

Please help me authenticate this please!! Thank You in advance  !!
Item Name:BURBERRY scarf 
Item Number:15c01057
Seller ID: tama
Link:http://item.rakuten.co.jp/i-tama/15c01057/


thanks


----------



## terite

janisbb said:


> Please help me authenticate this please!! Thank You in advance  !!
> Item Name:BURBERRY scarf
> Item Number:15c01057
> Seller ID: tama
> Link:http://item.rakuten.co.jp/i-tama/15c01057/
> 
> 
> thanks



Please contribute to our forums if you want more authentications.
t


----------



## nia44

Here are some actual photos of the Burberry Brit Kencott Jacket (deep claret). What do you think? Thanks so much!!


----------



## janisbb

janisbb said:


> Please help me authenticate this please!! Thank You in advance  !!
> Item Name:BURBERRY scarf
> Item Number:15c01057
> Seller ID: tama
> Link:http://item.rakuten.co.jp/i-tama/15c01057/
> 
> 
> thanks



sorry...did u mean i missed the photo&#65311;  attch with this post..thanks


----------



## janisbb

ok let me change  to other werbsite.....english one to show u  here you are , thanks


Burberry Cashmere scarf 
Seller:i- tama
Item  15c01057
LINK: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/i-tama/item/15c01057/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en


----------



## Almafi Girl

Please help me authenticate this please!! Thank You in advance  !!

Item Name:BURBERRY Manor handbag
Item Number:271769942393
Seller ID: stephaniedqb
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271769942393?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## rin1

Hi Addy - I was hoping you might be able to help me authenticate this Burberry bag as I am not sure if it is authentic 


Item Name:BURBERRY medium canvas check hobo bag


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Could you please check out this short coat? I don't like the way the label is sewn on, but I am not an expert.
Thank you.


----------



## terite

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Could you please check out this short coat? I don't like the way the label is sewn on, but I am not an expert.
> Thank you.



The zipper and button say Burberrys, but the two sewn on tags say Burberry.

Can we see a photo of the coat lying open.

It looks like a vintage coat - I was expecting it to have a Burberrys label.
t


----------



## terite

rin1 said:


> Hi Addy - I was hoping you might be able to help me authenticate this Burberry bag as I am not sure if it is authentic
> 
> 
> Item Name:BURBERRY medium canvas check hobo bag



Fake
t


----------



## terite

Almafi Girl said:


> Please help me authenticate this please!! Thank You in advance  !!
> 
> Item Name:BURBERRY Manor handbag
> Item Number:271769942393
> Seller ID: stephaniedqb
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271769942393?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Everything looks in order - please contribute to our forums if you want any more free authentications.
t


----------



## terite

nia44 said:


> Here are some actual photos of the Burberry Brit Kencott Jacket (deep claret). What do you think? Thanks so much!!



Genuine - please contribute to our forums.
t


----------



## terite

janisbb said:


> ok let me change  to other werbsite.....english one to show u  here you are , thanks
> 
> 
> Burberry Cashmere scarf
> Seller:i- tama
> Item  15c01057
> LINK: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/i-tama/item/15c01057/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en




Please contribute to our forums.
Genuine
t


----------



## BeautyAddict58

terite said:


> The zipper and button say Burberrys, but the two sewn on tags say Burberry.
> 
> Can we see a photo of the coat lying open.
> 
> It looks like a vintage coat - I was expecting it to have a Burberrys label.
> t



I'll take one as soon as the sun comes up tomorrow and post it.
Thank you


----------



## rin1

terite said:


> Fake
> t



Thank you so much Terite!!!


----------



## janisbb

terite said:


> Please contribute to our forums.
> Genuine
> t





oh thanks...is that my formate is follow yr instruction? 
because  i m not sure what i am missing..>_< anyway thanks so much


----------



## janisbb

hihihi 

just got this from my friend...
can i know is it authentic? thanks


Item Name: Burberry 100%cashmere check 
Item Number: none
Seller ID: none 
Link: none 


thanks


----------



## BeautyAddict58

terite said:


> The zipper and button say Burberrys, but the two sewn on tags say Burberry.
> 
> Can we see a photo of the coat lying open.
> 
> It looks like a vintage coat - I was expecting it to have a Burberrys label.
> t




Here is the photo of the coat lying open.


----------



## terite

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Here is the photo of the coat lying open.



Yes, this is a genuine Burberry(s) coat - that is what I can call a vintage lining color and it suits a Burberrys style/button/zip - it must have been made as the labels changed.

t


----------



## terite

janisbb said:


> hihihi
> 
> just got this from my friend...
> can i know is it authentic? thanks
> 
> 
> Pages of requests for free authentications - but without any contibutions to our forums - please try Authenticate 4 U, Fakespotters - does anyone know any others?
> 
> T


----------



## BeautyAddict58

terite said:


> Yes, this is a genuine Burberry(s) coat - that is what I can call a vintage lining color and it suits a Burberrys style/button/zip - it must have been made as the labels changed.
> 
> t


Thank you so much! I was going to return it (despite loving it) since I was having such a hard time having it authenticated. A4U is down for the moment, not responding to the authentication request I ordered and not taking any more requests BTW until March.


----------



## terite

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Thank you so much! I was going to return it (despite loving it) since I was having such a hard time having it authenticated. A4U is down for the moment, not responding to the authentication request I ordered and not taking any more requests BTW until March.



You are welcome - interesting item. It probably came from the UK - maybe a Burberry outlet store in the UK. It is probably 16 years old.
t


----------



## arabianrose

Hi,
I'm new here so not sure of ettiquette. I've posted this in the identification thread but to be honest I'm not 100% sure of the authenticity.
I've attached some pictures. Please do let me know if they are ok.
I dont see a serial number inside? Just a tag that says Made in Italy. I was told this is a Burberry Prorsum Lambskin Bag.
Thank you!


----------



## janisbb

terite said:


> janisbb said:
> 
> 
> 
> hihihi
> 
> just got this from my friend...
> can i know is it authentic? thanks
> 
> 
> Pages of requests for free authentications - but without any contibutions to our forums - please try Authenticate 4 U, Fakespotters - does anyone know any others?
> 
> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't get the meaning ...how to contribute to the forum !?sorry for my poor understand ,what I need to do with it  ! ?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

arabianrose said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here so not sure of ettiquette. I've posted this in the identification thread but to be honest I'm not 100% sure of the authenticity.
> I've attached some pictures. Please do let me know if they are ok.
> I dont see a serial number inside? Just a tag that says Made in Italy. I was told this is a Burberry Prorsum Lambskin Bag.
> Thank you!



need a photo of the Made in Italy stamp front and back, burberry stamp on the inside, hardware that is stamped.
t


----------



## shermaine57

rin1 said:


> Hi Addy - I was hoping you might be able to help me authenticate this Burberry bag as I am not sure if it is authentic
> 
> 
> Item Name:BURBERRY medium canvas check hobo bag



Sorry this is not authentic


----------



## shermaine57

terite said:


> janisbb said:
> 
> 
> 
> hihihi
> 
> just got this from my friend...
> can i know is it authentic? thanks
> 
> 
> Pages of requests for free authentications - but without any contibutions to our forums - please try Authenticate 4 U, Fakespotters - does anyone know any others?
> 
> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *****************
> 
> Visit them at *****************.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

shermaine57 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****************
> 
> Visit them at *****************.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some negative views of this service.  Read through threads on the forum.
Click to expand...


----------



## shermaine57

Jennie's Aunt said:


> shermaine57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some negative views of this service.  Read through threads on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for ur comment. I tried them few times and think they are okay. Of course A4u will be my first choice.
Click to expand...


----------



## eijukeiju

Is this  genuine Burberry Scarf. 
seller: cfc1212 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...mTypiSHiKYooZHLEs8R4w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

item :331460162938
Thanks


----------



## jarrate

Hi there, need your help to check the authenticity of this bag. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## terite

jarrate said:


> Hi there, need your help to check the authenticity of this bag. Thanks in advance!!!



Authentic vintage Haymarket (traditional) check bag.
t


----------



## terite

eijukeiju said:


> Is this  genuine Burberry Scarf.
> seller: cfc1212
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...mTypiSHiKYooZHLEs8R4w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> item :331460162938
> Thanks



Either the tag looks funny - or your photos is blurry - would need a clear photo of the tag.
t


----------



## jarrate

Thanks dear &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## doumanger

hi 

i am new here,could some one can authenticate for this burberry muffle for me, as it is a birthday gift from my friend.I am not sure with this as its tag is a bit different with my old one.

Thank you very much


----------



## doumanger

doumanger said:


> hi
> 
> i am new here,could some one can authenticate for this burberry muffler  for me, as it is a birthday gift from my friend.I am not sure with this as its tag is a bit different with my old one.
> 
> Thank you very much




as i compare with my other muffler...its different ----the lower picture


----------



## terite

jarrate said:


> Thanks dear &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

doumanger said:


> as i compare with my other muffler...its different ----the lower picture



Labels have changed many times over the years - both of these label styles are good.
t


----------



## Alexa0820

Hi All. Long time lurker here and finally got the time to register.

Please help in authenticating this burberry wallet.

Item Name: Burberry Slim Ziggy Wallet

Link: I got this from a private seller

I've looked and can't really find the serial numbers inside.


----------



## terite

Alexa0820 said:


> Hi All. Long time lurker here and finally got the time to register.
> 
> Please help in authenticating this burberry wallet.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Slim Ziggy Wallet
> 
> Link: I got this from a private seller
> 
> I've looked and can't really find the serial numbers inside.



The photos look good - look inside the card slots for the serial number - I would like to see the front of the wallet. 
t


----------



## Alexa0820

terite said:


> The photos look good - look inside the card slots for the serial number - I would like to see the front of the wallet.
> t




Thanks for the quick reply!

These are the photos of the front and sides of the wallet. I've looked through all the 8 card slots and there's no serial number


----------



## terite

Alexa0820 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> These are the photos of the front and sides of the wallet. I've looked through all the 8 card slots and there's no serial number



Looks good
t


----------



## arireyes

Could you please authenticate this Black Patent Manor?


----------



## arireyes

one more


----------



## terite

arireyes said:


> one more



Pictures are too blurry to tell.
t


----------



## Alexa0820

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Thanks a lot T!


----------



## cc_1028

Hi, could anyone please help to authenticate the following scarfs selling from ebay? Thanks in advance!

1. ebay item# 291382451859

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENIC-BU...859?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item43d7bf5e93



2. ebay item# 281596831154

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-SC...8&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=291382451859&rt=nc


3. ebay item#321663353413

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Gi...413?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae4a14245


----------



## terite

Alexa0820 said:


> Thanks a lot T!



you are welcome
t


----------



## jsmithpurse

Hi guys, new here! Would love to know if these scarves I bought are real.
Thanks so much.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY44-...1i%2BaUqXqit4%2BRH1hw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY43-...1i%2BaUqXqit4%2BRH1hw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## eijukeiju

terite said:


> Either the tag looks funny - or your photos is blurry - would need a clear photo of the tag.
> t



Here are some better photos. Is it  a genuine Burberry?


----------



## lobonn

hi, first time posting and hoping to get some help 
 I just got this in the mail and am slightly unsure if this is authentic because the side panels are canvas instead of PVC. 


Item Name: 

Authentic Women's Burberry Horn Toggle Black Leather Tote 
 Item Number:181654484919
 Seller ID:superthr-ft 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-W...N03XCe3vBvxcDiasVcO04%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Hi, could anyone please help to authenticate the following scarfs selling from ebay? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 1. ebay item# 291382451859
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENIC-BU...859?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item43d7bf5e93
> 
> 
> 
> 2. ebay item# 281596831154
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-SC...8&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=291382451859&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 3. ebay item#321663353413
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Gi...413?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae4a14245



Fake/fake/can't tell - not enough photos
Please report these
t


----------



## lobonn

lobonn said:


> hi, first time posting and hoping to get some help
> I just got this in the mail and am slightly unsure if this is authentic because the side panels are canvas instead of PVC.
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> 
> Authentic Women's Burberry Horn Toggle Black Leather Tote
> Item Number:181654484919
> Seller ID:superthr-ft
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-W...N03XCe3vBvxcDiasVcO04%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Could you take a look at this post? If I'm missing details, I can provide.


----------



## MADD APPLES

Always liked this style of jacket but too afraid to buy outside of Burberry store


----------



## LKKay

Item Name: Burberry Scarf Cashmere Designer Giant Nova Check Beige Muffler Scotland XL
Item Number: 351312597193
Seller ID: selleria-peralta
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-SCA...CHECK-BEIGE-MUFFLER-SCOTLAND-XL-/351312597193


----------



## amiga226

Hi dear Authenticators! Please help authenticate this Burberry bag I found on Facebook. Your help is highly appreciated. TIA! 

https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933644502541/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933671169205/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933697835869/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933727835866/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933761169196/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933831169189/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933884502517/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933937835845/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933937835845/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755934344502471/?type=1&theater


----------



## MetalAndie

Hi, I received this today, I bought it from a friend here in norway who maintains it's authentic but I'm not 100% certain, as I know nothing about Burberry. I wanted to know what it was called, whether you feel it was authentic, original retail price, or any info you might have about it other than the obvious - that it's HUGE.I knew you guys/gals could help me. Here are some of the pictures I took: (btw behind the serial code it says made in italy)


----------



## Pokpokelite

Dear authenticators! 


Please help me to authenticate this scarf:


Thank you very much!


----------



## lvdonlv

Hi, just won the auction for this cashmere Burberry scarf, but on further inspection the tag and hangtag are starting to look suspicious. Not to mention the 3 stripe pattern vs. two stripe on Burberry.com . 

Please let me know what you guys think! Your input is appreciated!


----------



## arireyes

Ok I submitted this a few days ago and the pics were too blurry.  Hopefully these new pics will work.
original


----------



## arireyes

and label pics


----------



## Addy

arireyes said:


> and label pics



Please re-post your original request and attach additional pics


----------



## Addy

lvdonlv said:


> Hi, just won the auction for this cashmere Burberry scarf, but on further inspection the tag and hangtag are starting to look suspicious. Not to mention the 3 stripe pattern vs. two stripe on Burberry.com .
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think! Your input is appreciated!



Please see post 1 for format


----------



## Addy

Pokpokelite said:


> Dear authenticators!
> 
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this scarf:
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!



Please see post 1 for format


----------



## Addy

MetalAndie said:


> Hi, I received this today, I bought it from a friend here in norway who maintains it's authentic but I'm not 100% certain, as I know nothing about Burberry. I wanted to know what it was called, whether you feel it was authentic, original retail price, or any info you might have about it other than the obvious - that it's HUGE.I knew you guys/gals could help me. Here are some of the pictures I took: (btw behind the serial code it says made in italy)



Looks good

Post your ID question in the thread in the main Burberry forum


----------



## Addy

amiga226 said:


> Hi dear Authenticators! Please help authenticate this Burberry bag I found on Facebook. Your help is highly appreciated. TIA!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933644502541/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933671169205/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933697835869/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933727835866/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933761169196/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933831169189/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933884502517/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933937835845/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755933937835845/?type=1&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/389971534432089/photos/pcb.755934581169114/755934344502471/?type=1&theater



Sorry, we don't check Facebook items, see post 1


----------



## Addy

LKKay said:


> Item Name: Burberry Scarf Cashmere Designer Giant Nova Check Beige Muffler Scotland XL
> Item Number: 351312597193
> Seller ID: selleria-peralta
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-SCA...CHECK-BEIGE-MUFFLER-SCOTLAND-XL-/351312597193



Looks good


----------



## Addy

lobonn said:


> hi, first time posting and hoping to get some help
> I just got this in the mail and am slightly unsure if this is authentic because the side panels are canvas instead of PVC.
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> 
> Authentic Women's Burberry Horn Toggle Black Leather Tote
> Item Number:181654484919
> Seller ID:superthr-ft
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-W...N03XCe3vBvxcDiasVcO04%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Need better pics of interior Burberry and MADE IN stamps


----------



## Addy

eijukeiju said:


> Is this  genuine Burberry Scarf.
> seller: cfc1212
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...mTypiSHiKYooZHLEs8R4w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> item :331460162938
> Thanks



All of your posts are asking for free authentication assistance, I do not check items for people who do not contribute to our forums as per post 1


----------



## Addy

jsmithpurse said:


> Hi guys, new here! Would love to know if these scarves I bought are real.
> Thanks so much.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY44-...1i%2BaUqXqit4%2BRH1hw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY43-...1i%2BaUqXqit4%2BRH1hw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Please see post 1 for format


----------



## lvdonlv

Hi, just won the auction for this cashmere Burberry scarf, but on further inspection the tag and hangtag are starting to look suspicious. Not to mention the 3 stripe pattern vs. two stripe on Burberry.com . 

Please let me know what you guys think! Your input is appreciated!

Item Name: Burberry Scarf 100% Cashmere Gray
Item Number: 141580749280
Seller ID: miketsf
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141580749280?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Addy

lvdonlv said:


> Hi, just won the auction for this cashmere Burberry scarf, but on further inspection the tag and hangtag are starting to look suspicious. Not to mention the 3 stripe pattern vs. two stripe on Burberry.com .
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think! Your input is appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf 100% Cashmere Gray
> Item Number: 141580749280
> Seller ID: miketsf
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141580749280?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



Fake


----------



## lvdonlv

Addy said:


> Fake


That's what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## arireyes

Addy said:


> Please re-post your original request and attach additional pics


Ok this is the first Post with the bad pics, and the new pics.  I would just like to get an Opinion on this Burberry Mini Patent Manor.  It looks good to me but maybe Im missing something.   I have had this bag for quite a while but have been moving around a lot lately and havent had time to deal with it until now.


----------



## arireyes

arireyes said:


> Could you please authenticate this Black Patent Manor?





arireyes said:


> Ok I submitted this a few days ago and the pics were too blurry.  Hopefully these new pics will work.
> original





arireyes said:


> and label pics





Addy said:


> Please re-post your original request and attach additional pics




sorry I messed this up.


----------



## sallie2737

arireyes said:


> Ok I submitted this a few days ago and the pics were too blurry.  Hopefully these new pics will work.
> original


Nice


----------



## mitos0

Hi, can you authenticate this item for me plz ?

Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON TAILORED SHIRT sz15.5
Item Number: 301530627309
Seller ID: misslou86
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/301530627309?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

And that one :

Item Name : Immaculate Men's Burberry London Slim Fit Shirt Small Worn Twice
Item Number : 201291619386
Seller ID : claps69
Link : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/201291619386?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Thanks


----------



## terite

mitos0 said:


> Hi, can you authenticate this item for me plz ?
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON TAILORED SHIRT sz15.5
> Item Number: 301530627309
> Seller ID: misslou86
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/301530627309?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> And that one :
> 
> Item Name : Immaculate Men's Burberry London Slim Fit Shirt Small Worn Twice
> Item Number : 201291619386
> Seller ID : claps69
> Link : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/201291619386?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Thanks




1. Need to see a photo showing the entire Burberry label and contents tag
2. Looks off to me.
t


----------



## lobonn

Addy said:


> Need better pics of interior Burberry and MADE IN stamps


 


here you go. thx!


----------



## Addy

arireyes said:


> sorry I messed this up.



Pics aren't great but no red flags


----------



## Addy

lobonn said:


> here you go. thx!



Not good enough, pics need to be close and taken straight on


----------



## lobonn

Addy said:


> Not good enough, pics need to be close and taken straight on


 
oops. One more time.


----------



## amiga226

Addy said:


> Sorry, we don't check Facebook items, see post 1



Oops sorry Addy, thanks anyway.


----------



## Lisad1972

How do I post a bag to see if it's authentic? Sorry new.


----------



## kouklitza

Hey everyone! I've been reading through this thread for a little while but I apologise for my first post being a request of authentication. I'm new to buying these types of designer brands and I stupidly ordered a jacket without putting a great deal of thought into its authenticity. I was wondering whether someone could help determine whether this is genuine or not:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-BURB...nEeV8TW4VOaGJ%2Bpv3tA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks in advance and sorry again.


----------



## terite

kouklitza said:


> Hey everyone! I've been reading through this thread for a little while but I apologise for my first post being a request of authentication. I'm new to buying these types of designer brands and I stupidly ordered a jacket without putting a great deal of thought into its authenticity. I was wondering whether someone could help determine whether this is genuine or not:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-BURB...nEeV8TW4VOaGJ%2Bpv3tA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks in advance and sorry again.




Welcome to the forum.
Genuine
t


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Hi, I have a few scarfs that I'm thinking about, please let me know what you think!!

Item Name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Nova Check Scarf-Authentic!!!
Item Number: 111605248034
Seller ID: hannahrose08
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111605248034?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Authentic Burberry White Black NOVA CHECK Fringe Trim CASHMERE Scarf 54" x 12.5"
Item Number: 381165534381
Seller ID: tamparobin
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381165534381?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lisad1972

Can you please tell me if this is authentic bag. 
From eBay- skateworldmiller
Item number -151597746215
Not sure of the name of the bag
Seller said made in Italy
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151597746215 

Thanks


----------



## Lisad1972

Sorry new to this. I just purchased this bag and it is my first Burberry. But now I'm scared it's not real..... Thanks agsin


----------



## lovely2008

item:  NEW BURBERRY BRIDLE HOUSE CHECK GOLD FREESIA LEATHER GLADSTONE TOTE $1595
ebay#:  321673522783
seller:  violetta0207727
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BURBERR...lRZtJ3T4v7W9I55AYM7oE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

hi ladies, is this bag auth?  when i received it, the first thing i notice is the strong smell of leather and the dust bag is obvious not the authentic dust bag.  the dust bag is more yellowish, but it doesn't matter.  i can't tell if the bag is real or not, but i did notice the zipper is more goldish than the other gold buckles, lock, handle hooks, and cross body hooks.  the black lining is so stiff, it's like they used the cheapest nylon rain fabric.  the shoulder strap for the cross body has the burberry name on the buckle.  on the burberry tag where the key is inside still have the thread on top, please see pic #11.  is it me or there are just too many things/red flags?  please see my pics that i upload on photobucket.com.  please go here:  http://s124.photobucket.com/user/thuynly/library/bb gladstone

please let me know if this bag is authentic or not.  THANKS!


----------



## Frontpagegirl

Item: Burberry cashmere scarf
Link: None- it was gifted to me.

Something seems off to me about this. I've never seen a Burberry check with a yellow stripe or without the lighter white color between the black stripes. But then again, I'm new to Burberry.  The pictured tag is the only one on the scarf.  Either way, it's cute - I just hope the person who gave it to me didn't spend a bundle on a faux scarf.  

Edit: I'm new to this forum and really appreciate any help on this and apologize for such large photos.  I see that johnnyrocket posted a very similar item, but since their tag was cream, as opposed to my navy, I didn't know if that was a factor in authenticating or debunking the scarf.


----------



## kouklitza

terite said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Genuine
> t


Oh wow! Thank you so much for the quick response and I appreciate you spending your time checking this out for me. Thanks again.


----------



## terite

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Hi, I have a few scarfs that I'm thinking about, please let me know what you think!!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Nova Check Scarf-Authentic!!!
> Item Number: 111605248034
> Seller ID: hannahrose08
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111605248034?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry White Black NOVA CHECK Fringe Trim CASHMERE Scarf 54" x 12.5"
> Item Number: 381165534381
> Seller ID: tamparobin
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381165534381?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!!!



Both ok
t


----------



## terite

Lisad1972 said:


> Can you please tell me if this is authentic bag.
> From eBay- skateworldmiller
> Item number -151597746215
> Not sure of the name of the bag
> Seller said made in Italy
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151597746215
> 
> Thanks


Ask for photos of the front and back of the Made in tag
t


----------



## terite

lovely2008 said:


> item:  NEW BURBERRY BRIDLE HOUSE CHECK GOLD FREESIA LEATHER GLADSTONE TOTE $1595
> ebay#:  321673522783
> seller:  violetta0207727
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BURBERR...lRZtJ3T4v7W9I55AYM7oE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> hi ladies, is this bag auth?  when i received it, the first thing i notice is the strong smell of leather and the dust bag is obvious not the authentic dust bag.  the dust bag is more yellowish, but it doesn't matter.  i can't tell if the bag is real or not, but i did notice the zipper is more goldish than the other gold buckles, lock, handle hooks, and cross body hooks.  the black lining is so stiff, it's like they used the cheapest nylon rain fabric.  the shoulder strap for the cross body has the burberry name on the buckle.  on the burberry tag where the key is inside still have the thread on top, please see pic #11.  is it me or there are just too many things/red flags?  please see my pics that i upload on photobucket.com.  please go here:  http://s124.photobucket.com/user/thuynly/library/bb gladstone
> 
> please let me know if this bag is authentic or not.  THANKS!



Fake
Open a case - item not as described - escalate to a claim - follow paypal's instructions
t


----------



## terite

Frontpagegirl said:


> Item: Burberry cashmere scarf
> Link: None- it was gifted to me.
> 
> Something seems off to me about this. I've never seen a Burberry check with a yellow stripe or without the lighter white color between the black stripes. But then again, I'm new to Burberry.  The pictured tag is the only one on the scarf.  Either way, it's cute - I just hope the person who gave it to me didn't spend a bundle on a faux scarf.
> 
> Edit: I'm new to this forum and really appreciate any help on this and apologize for such large photos.  I see that johnnyrocket posted a very similar item, but since their tag was cream, as opposed to my navy, I didn't know if that was a factor in authenticating or debunking the scarf.




We like to see label placement on the item.t


----------



## terite

kouklitza said:


> Oh wow! Thank you so much for the quick response and I appreciate you spending your time checking this out for me. Thanks again.



You are welcome.t


----------



## Frontpagegirl

Frontpagegirl said:


> Item: Burberry cashmere scarf
> Link: None- it was gifted to me.
> 
> Something seems off to me about this. I've never seen a Burberry check with a yellow stripe or without the lighter white color between the black stripes. But then again, I'm new to Burberry.  The pictured tag is the only one on the scarf.  Either way, it's cute - I just hope the person who gave it to me didn't spend a bundle on a faux scarf.
> 
> Edit: I'm new to this forum and really appreciate any help on this and apologize for such large photos.  I see that johnnyrocket posted a very similar item, but since their tag was cream, as opposed to my navy, I didn't know if that was a factor in authenticating or debunking the scarf.





terite said:


> We like to see label placement on the item.t



Thank you for your quick reply, Terite.  It will not let me edit my post anymore.  Where should I add the photo of tag placement? (I have attached it to this reply for the time being)


----------



## lovely2008

terite said:


> Fake
> Open a case - item not as described - escalate to a claim - follow paypal's instructions
> t



i had a feeling this bag is an counterfeit!  thank you so much for your help Terite!


----------



## terite

Frontpagegirl said:


> Thank you for your quick reply, Terite.  It will not let me edit my post anymore.  Where should I add the photo of tag placement? (I have attached it to this reply for the time being)



looks good.

These scarves come in many, many color combinations - every color orange, pink, brown, yellow ...
t


----------



## terite

lovely2008 said:


> i had a feeling this bag is an counterfeit!  thank you so much for your help Terite!



You are welcome.

There are lots of these fake check bags around these days.
t


----------



## Lisad1972

terite said:


> Ask for photos of the front and back of the Made in tag
> t



. Did not have a picture of  the inside tag. I will take some when I get it as I already purchased it. I will post more when I get it. Does it look ok so far?


----------



## Lisad1972

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Frontpagegirl

terite said:


> looks good.
> 
> These scarves come in many, many color combinations - every color orange, pink, brown, yellow ...
> t



Awesome! Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## lobonn

lobonn said:


> oops. One more time.



Added the pics. What do you think?


----------



## heydudeitsdani

Hi! I just got these Burberry Rain Boots off of Poshmark and I should have done my research before purchasing, because now that I have them I can't find ANYTHING on them. All I could find was this one ebay listing, otherwise, this style is non-existent. The boots I got are exactly the same as the ones in this listing, so if someone can just look at this listing and give me any insight, that would be great. The inside sole has the Burberry Prorsum logo also on them. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Black-Wrapped-Strap-Knee-High-Rain-Boots-SZ-38-/371257185871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5670a7164f&nma=true&si=eBK0C25JxvrE5Rq%252BlZJ8hJav7nI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## terite

Lisad1972 said:


> . Did not have a picture of  the inside tag. I will take some when I get it as I already purchased it. I will post more when I get it. Does it look ok so far?



Looks ok so far.
t


----------



## terite

Lisad1972 said:


> Thanks for all your help!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Frontpagegirl said:


> Awesome! Thank you for all of your help!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

lobonn said:


> Added the pics. What do you think?



Perfect.
t


----------



## terite

heydudeitsdani said:


> Hi! I just got these Burberry Rain Boots off of Poshmark and I should have done my research before purchasing, because now that I have them I can't find ANYTHING on them. All I could find was this one ebay listing, otherwise, this style is non-existent. The boots I got are exactly the same as the ones in this listing, so if someone can just look at this listing and give me any insight, that would be great. The inside sole has the Burberry Prorsum logo also on them.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Bl...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




I remember rain boots - many styles.
To see if yours are authentic, send in the photos.
t


----------



## lobonn

terite said:


> Perfect.
> t


 


Thank you!


----------



## terite

lobonn said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## jkeffer

Please help auntenticate this purse

Item: vintage Gucci purse with scarf 
Link : 
http://s284.photobucket.com/user/J_Anne_Esp_K/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## torchickk

Hello, 
Can anyone have a look at this Burberry headband?

Item Name: Burberryheadband
Item Number: 261779478527
Seller ID: tsmi1686   (278 reviews - 100% positive)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-he...Efwwh5M%2BPrS3zfSXAe8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I won the bid and the headband is being shipped here but not sure if it is authentic or not 

Thank you!!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Item Name:Burberry Headband Authentic Gently Used * Bag and Box Included
Item Number:251851207116

Seller ID:rainedaze137 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251851207116?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Seller has not shipped yet. Just want to make sure it is authentic. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## jkeffer

PLEASE help authenticate this Burberry purse

item: burberry check bag
photos attached


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rieban

Hello!

I would like to get a small purse authenticated. 
I bought it several years ago secondhand from a Finnish lady who lived in London at a time. She said she has never used it but I cannot remember anymore from where had she bought it and I never received any receipt of it. 

Stitching is immaculate, and on the inner label reverse side it says ITPEL CRM9SCA Made in Italy. 

Colour is dark brown. 

I would also love to hear the possible name of the purse/small bag if anyone knows what it is. 

Thank you in advance!

Sincerely, 
Maria


----------



## SylwiaL

Hello guys!

I would ask You about this bag:

Item name: Authentic BURBERRY Logos Fringe 2Way Hand Bag Leather Brown Italy 82R696
Item number: 251845484263
Seller ID: boom2hanten
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...263?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa3291ee7

Is it real?


----------



## BFoster2008

Hi! I was hoping someone could authenticate this Burberry bag. I am looking to use it as a diaper bag. Thanks in advance! 

Item Name: Burberry Florence Beat Check Large Black Floral Handbag
Item Number: 221698339628
Seller ID: Monalisalikes
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22169833962...trkparms=gh1g=I221698339628.N7.S1.M611.R1.TR1


----------



## terite

SylwiaL said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I would ask You about this bag:
> 
> Item name: Authentic BURBERRY Logos Fringe 2Way Hand Bag Leather Brown Italy 82R696
> Item number: 251845484263
> Seller ID: boom2hanten
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...263?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa3291ee7
> 
> Is it real?



Real.

t


----------



## terite

Rieban said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to get a small purse authenticated.
> I bought it several years ago secondhand from a Finnish lady who lived in London at a time. She said she has never used it but I cannot remember anymore from where had she bought it and I never received any receipt of it.
> 
> Stitching is immaculate, and on the inner label reverse side it says ITPEL CRM9SCA Made in Italy.
> 
> Colour is dark brown.
> 
> I would also love to hear the possible name of the purse/small bag if anyone knows what it is.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Maria


Don't forget to contribute to our forums!
Real
t


----------



## terite

BFoster2008 said:


> Hi! I was hoping someone could authenticate this Burberry bag. I am looking to use it as a diaper bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Florence Beat Check Large Black Floral Handbag
> Item Number: 221698339628
> Seller ID: Monalisalikes
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22169833962...trkparms=gh1g=I221698339628.N7.S1.M611.R1.TR1



Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
t


----------



## terite

jkeffer said:


> PLEASE help authenticate this Burberry purse
> 
> item: burberry check bag
> photos attached
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Made in tag front and back, zipper pull, etc.
Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
t


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Item Name:Burberry Headband Authentic Gently Used * Bag and Box Included
> Item Number:251851207116
> 
> Seller ID:rainedaze137
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251851207116?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Seller has not shipped yet. Just want to make sure it is authentic. Thank you all in advance!



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

torchickk said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone have a look at this Burberry headband?
> 
> Item Name: Burberryheadband
> Item Number: 261779478527
> Seller ID: tsmi1686   (278 reviews - 100% positive)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-he...Efwwh5M%2BPrS3zfSXAe8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I won the bid and the headband is being shipped here but not sure if it is authentic or not
> 
> Thank you!!



Looks good so far - send a photo of the label when you get it. 
t


----------



## terite

jkeffer said:


> Please help auntenticate this purse
> 
> Item: vintage Gucci purse with scarf
> Link :
> http://s284.photobucket.com/user/J_Anne_Esp_K/library/?view=recent&page=1



Maybe pop over to gucci - get a few more photos first.
t


----------



## BFoster2008

Hi! I was hoping someone could authenticate this Burberry bag. I am looking to use it as a diaper bag. Thanks in advance! 

Item Name: Burberry Florence Beat Check Large Black Floral Handbag
Item Number: 221698339628
Seller ID: Monalisalikes
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221698339628...S1.M611.R1.TR1



terite said:


> Don't forget to contribute to our forums.
> t


Thanks for looking Terite.  Is it real or not? Or did you need more information?


----------



## SylwiaL

terite said:


> Real.
> 
> t


Thank You sooooo much! I found the bigger one at Polish auction. Size XXL. I'm just wonder is it genuine too. Look's same. Seller sent few not good Q photos... 

http://allegro.pl/burberry-trapez-fredzle-xxl-jak-nowa-numer-seryjny-i5112279041.html

Thank's again


----------



## chubbychicken

Hello, after researching for hours, I still don't know for sure if this scarf is authentic. 


I have owned a similar scarf in the same vintage (burberry's of London) tag but this one that I picked up has a black label instead of the dark/navy blue. Also, my old scarf seemed way thicker and was labelled lambswool as well. Is this particular scarf authentic according to the pro's on this forum?


Thanks in advance. 


http://i.imgur.com/wHfeOBd.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/DC5LSt5.jpg


----------



## torchickk

terite said:


> Looks good so far - send a photo of the label when you get it.
> t



Thank you. Here is the photo, what do you think?


----------



## amiga226

Hi all! Please help authenticate this Burberry Eden bag. Your help is highly appreciated. TIA!

Item Name: Burberry Small Eden Nova Check Satchel
Item No:   69276465
Seller: tarzan051879
Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...urberry&event=Search+Ranking,Position,2-15,65


----------



## mitos0

Hi, i come back with new pictures to know if that shirt is authentic :










Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

SylwiaL said:


> Thank You sooooo much! I found the bigger one at Polish auction. Size XXL. I'm just wonder is it genuine too. Look's same. Seller sent few not good Q photos...
> 
> http://allegro.pl/burberry-trapez-fredzle-xxl-jak-nowa-numer-seryjny-i5112279041.html
> 
> Thank's again



Looks good.
t
Remember to contribute to our forums


----------



## terite

chubbychicken said:


> Hello, after researching for hours, I still don't know for sure if this scarf is authentic.
> 
> 
> I have owned a similar scarf in the same vintage (burberry's of London) tag but this one that I picked up has a black label instead of the dark/navy blue. Also, my old scarf seemed way thicker and was labelled lambswool as well. Is this particular scarf authentic according to the pro's on this forum?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/wHfeOBd.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/DC5LSt5.jpg



Sorry, fake
t


----------



## terite

torchickk said:


> Thank you. Here is the photo, what do you think?



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

amiga226 said:


> Hi all! Please help authenticate this Burberry Eden bag. Your help is highly appreciated. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Small Eden Nova Check Satchel
> Item No:   69276465
> Seller: tarzan051879
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...urberry&event=Search+Ranking,Position,2-15,65


REal
t


----------



## terite

mitos0 said:


> Hi, i come back with new pictures to know if that shirt is authentic :
> 
> nice
> genuine
> t


----------



## SylwiaL

Thank You so much again! I'm glad that I found this forum! I'll sent photo's when bag arrive in new thread. Cya soon!


----------



## amiga226

thank you very much t


----------



## jkeffer

Response to Terite... please find additional photos attached that you requested. Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

SylwiaL said:


> Thank You so much again! I'm glad that I found this forum! I'll sent photo's when bag arrive in new thread. Cya soon!



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

amiga226 said:


> thank you very much t



you are welcome.t


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

terite said:


> Genuine
> t




Thank you T! You are the best


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Thank you T! You are the best


You are welcome!
t


----------



## DiJe40

Please..can you authenticate this for me? http://www.2dehands.be/kleding-acce...y-pochette-strikje-nieuw-label-225037568.html


----------



## ab1980

Hello could someone please authenticate the following: 


Title: brand new burberry scarf with tags
Seller: 17rachel2007
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281609944265 
Item no.: 281609944265

It arrived today but I don't think it's real. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## terite

DiJe40 said:


> Please..can you authenticate this for me? http://www.2dehands.be/kleding-acce...y-pochette-strikje-nieuw-label-225037568.html



need to see the inside tag
t


----------



## terite

ab1980 said:


> Hello could someone please authenticate the following:
> 
> 
> Title: brand new burberry scarf with tags
> Seller: 17rachel2007
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281609944265
> Item no.: 281609944265
> 
> It arrived today but I don't think it's real. Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Fake
> 
> Return it through paypal - item not as described - escalate to a claim
> 
> could everyone please report this one
> 
> This seller only has 39 feedbacks and one of the negative comments is for counterfeit goods - yikes
> t


----------



## ab1980

terite said:


> ab1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello could someone please authenticate the following:
> 
> 
> Title: brand new burberry scarf with tags
> Seller: 17rachel2007
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281609944265
> Item no.: 281609944265
> 
> It arrived today but I don't think it's real. Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Fake
> 
> Return it through paypal - item not as described - escalate to a claim
> 
> could everyone please report this one
> 
> This seller only has 39 feedbacks and one of the negative comments is for counterfeit goods - yikes
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for quick response. Yes I noticed the negative after it arrived when I looked back - carelessness on my part. I will definitely be leaving a negative and reporting.
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

ab1980 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for quick response. Yes I noticed the negative after it arrived when I looked back - carelessness on my part. I will definitely be leaving a negative and reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First - go through paypal for the return
Click to expand...


----------



## HarajukuGirl92

This is a local seller selling this.


----------



## karynnguyen

Please authenticate this Burberry Welney Sartorial Leather Handbag.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331488022975?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## karynnguyen

Please authenticate this Burberry black tote Welney Sartorial Leather Bag


----------



## Addy

karynnguyen said:


> Please authenticate this Burberry Welney Sartorial Leather Handbag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331488022975?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



Please see post 1 for correct format


----------



## Addy

HarajukuGirl92 said:


> This is a local seller selling this.



Please see post 1 for correct format


----------



## karynnguyen

Addy said:


> Please see post 1 for correct format


My apologies.

Please authenticate.

Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Welney Sartorial Bag
Link: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446618222


----------



## terite

karynnguyen said:


> My apologies.
> 
> Please authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Welney Sartorial Bag
> Link: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446618222


Pics too small
t


----------



## karynnguyen

I am new to this forum.  I just posted the Burberry Welney Sartorial bag.  Those pictures are from the seller's post on Ebay.  How do I enlarge those pictures?  Please help!  Thank you in advance.


----------



## OohPretty!

Good morning! I just purchased 2 vintage sweaters and wanted to make sure they are authentic.

1. Burberry pullover/sweater boys/womans small
Seller is russyroo, the only other tag is a small Made in China tag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161616271832?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

2. Haven't received this one yet,  Authentic Burberry jacket, seller is naf-nash
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BURBERRY-JACKET-/221696810357?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=O%252BaT8ebblwlAVvuUXVpTORm3GJs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Veronikanyc

Hello, 
I bought this gorgeous bag on ebay and really hope it's real, could you please give me your opinion? I would really appreciate it. Additional pictures attached. Thank you so much !


Item Name:Burberry Handbag
Item Number:111595348010
Seller ID: peiwin9 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ha...cAaJGtGvL6FcbtaBPFM78%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

karynnguyen said:


> I am new to this forum.  I just posted the Burberry Welney Sartorial bag.  Those pictures are from the seller's post on Ebay.  How do I enlarge those pictures?  Please help!  Thank you in advance.



Send the ebay link (you sent a link to SAKS)
t


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Good morning! I just purchased 2 vintage sweaters and wanted to make sure they are authentic.
> 
> 1. Burberry pullover/sweater boys/womans small
> Seller is russyroo, the only other tag is a small Made in China tag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161616271832?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 2. Haven't received this one yet,  Authentic Burberry jacket, seller is naf-nash
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...bblwlAVvuUXVpTORm3GJs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!




1 - I would like to see a content tag - no red flags
2. Genuine - nice find
t


----------



## terite

Veronikanyc said:


> Hello,
> I bought this gorgeous bag on ebay and really hope it's real, could you please give me your opinion? I would really appreciate it. Additional pictures attached. Thank you so much !
> 
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Handbag
> Item Number:111595348010
> Seller ID: peiwin9
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ha...cAaJGtGvL6FcbtaBPFM78%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks good
t


----------



## OohPretty!

This is the only content tag.


----------



## karynnguyen

terite said:


> Send the ebay link (you sent a link to SAKS)
> t



Ok.. Let's try this again. Could you please authenticate.

Item name: Burberry Welney Sartorial Bag
Seller name: angella114
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331488022975?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you.


----------



## mitos0

Hi, can you confirm that it is an authentic burberry product ?

Item Name: Pull Burberry Taille S
Item Number: 371265441109
Seller ID: e.py
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Pull-Burberry-Taille-S-/371265441109

Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> This is the only content tag.



Well - how about a closeup of the design on the front.

If genuine, this sweater would be about 20 years old - does it seem like it is?

No content tag - as in 100% wool?
t


----------



## terite

karynnguyen said:


> Ok.. Let's try this again. Could you please authenticate.
> 
> Item name: Burberry Welney Sartorial Bag
> Seller name: angella114
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331488022975?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thank you.



What can be seen looks good - need a photo of the interior and the made in tag front and back
t


----------



## terite

mitos0 said:


> Hi, can you confirm that it is an authentic burberry product ?
> 
> Item Name: Pull Burberry Taille S
> Item Number: 371265441109
> Seller ID: e.py
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Pull-Burberry-Taille-S-/371265441109
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Not without clear/close photos - no I cannot confirm.

t


----------



## karynnguyen

I do have interior picture, "made in Italy" and serial number but she sent it thru ebay email because I had requested it. How can I send that to you?


----------



## OohPretty!

terite said:


> 1 - I would like to see a content tag - no red flags
> 2. Genuine - nice find
> t





terite said:


> Well - how about a closeup of the design on the front.
> 
> If genuine, this sweater would be about 20 years old - does it seem like it is?
> 
> No content tag - as in 100% wool?
> t
















The Lambswool content label is under the Burberrys label.  Sorry I tried to make them small but photobucket is not working for me today.


----------



## Veronikanyc

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Thank you


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> The Lambswool content label is under the Burberrys label.  Sorry I tried to make them small but photobucket is not working for me today.



Seems ok to me - does it seem to be an old sweater? How is the stitching etc?


----------



## terite

Veronikanyc said:


> Thank you



You are welcome
t


----------



## OohPretty!

terite said:


> Seems ok to me - does it seem to be an old sweater? How is the stitching etc?


Here are a couple of pictures of the stitching.  The seller is not a clothing seller, he just seems to sell odds and ends and has a couple of other Burberry items for sale. It doesn't seem old because it is in very good shape.


----------



## seprienna

I just brought this bag off ebay, but now i have some doubt on the authenticity.
Hello could someone please authenticate the following: 
Item Name:Burberry medium checked pattern handbag with black patent trim and straps
Item Number:181673500290
Seller ID: orientalmagpie
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...yQKPOkaFH%2BMQRCTeAEQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Your expert advise is greatly appreciated


----------



## Lisad1972

I have pictures of the made in tag now. How do I upload them? It says made in China not Italy like she said. Came with dust bag and stitching looks good as well as material.


----------



## Lisad1972

terite said:


> Looks ok so far.
> t


I have the bag now. But I can't get the tag pictures to upload


----------



## Lisad1972

If it helpS it says made in China and on other side says chpsndim1pan cannot get it to open.


----------



## mitos0

Hi,
I come back with new photos.
Does this look authentic ?

Thank you


----------



## amiga226

Hi t! Please help authenticate this Burberry bag. My sister from the US sent it to me and I would like to know if it's authentic. Thanks so much for your kind help.


----------



## amiga226




----------



## amiga226




----------



## amiga226




----------



## terite

seprienna said:


> I just brought this bag off ebay, but now i have some doubt on the authenticity.
> Hello could someone please authenticate the following:
> Item Name:Burberry medium checked pattern handbag with black patent trim and straps
> Item Number:181673500290
> Seller ID: orientalmagpie
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...yQKPOkaFH%2BMQRCTeAEQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Your expert advise is greatly appreciated



See post #1 for the photos that we need.
t


----------



## terite

mitos0 said:


> Hi,
> I come back with new photos.
> Does this look authentic ?
> 
> Thank you
> Older authentic t shirt
> t


----------



## terite

Fake
t


----------



## Lisad1972

terite said:


> Looks ok so far.
> t


I tried to upload pictures but once I do it will not let me post. Not sure what 
I am doing wrong.


----------



## amiga226

terite said:


> Fake
> t


Thank you for all your help t, I really appreciate it


----------



## Lisad1972

terite said:


> Looks ok so far.
> t


 

here it is.


----------



## terite

Lisad1972 said:


> I tried to upload pictures but once I do it will not let me post. Not sure what
> I am doing wrong.


Click on the little paper clip to attach a photo, then upload it, then post.

Or, can anyone else give her more accurate instructions?
Thanks
t


----------



## terite

amiga226 said:


> Thank you for all your help t, I really appreciate it



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Lisad1972 said:


> here it is.



Those three photos look good. 
t


----------



## Lisad1972

Thank you so much for all your help!!


----------



## torchickk

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you very much!!


----------



## justyna1204

violet8 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this coat for me.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Blue Label Coat
> Link (if available): http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-BEIGE-WOOL-TRENCH-350-OBO-W0QQAdIdZ560270423
> Photos: attached
> 
> Thank you very much!


it's a difficult one. unless it's from a very old collection, i wouldn't trust it. they haven't had a blue label collection for ages.... where is it made? it should be produced in europe, they don't make any coats in china.... i don't think its a real deal


----------



## Kute71

Yes..It's hard to identify if it's real.


----------



## terite

Lisad1972 said:


> Thank you so much for all your help!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

torchickk said:


> Thank you very much!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

justyna1204 said:


> it's a difficult one. unless it's from a very old collection, i wouldn't trust it. they haven't had a blue label collection for ages.... where is it made? it should be produced in europe, they don't make any coats in china.... i don't think its a real deal



The post was almost a year old ... ?

Blue Label - produced in Japan.

Burberry - produces all kinds of merchandise in China - also many, many other places in the world.
t


----------



## shopgirl18

Hi, I need help with this one:

Item Name: Burberry Scarf
Item Number: 321680756491
Seller ID: bergnible
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321680756491?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!

Additional photo of tag sent to me by seller:


----------



## DiJe40

terite said:


> need to see the inside tag
> t




I've got another picture


----------



## amiga226

Hi t! It's me again  need your help on this Burberry purse. TIA! 

Item Name: USED / PRE OWNED Authentic Burberry Haymarket Check Tote
Item No: 131442349198
Seller:  crumpy.dog
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/131442349198?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## terite

amiga226 said:


> Hi t! It's me again  need your help on this Burberry purse. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: USED / PRE OWNED Authentic Burberry Haymarket Check Tote
> Item No: 131442349198
> Seller:  crumpy.dog
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/131442349198?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Sorry - please contribute to our forums if you want more free authentications.
t


----------



## terite

DiJe40 said:


> I've got another picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916225



Is this the phone case? The other link does not load for me anymore, sorry. There were no red flags for me though.
t


----------



## terite

shopgirl18 said:


> Hi, I need help with this one:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf
> Item Number: 321680756491
> Seller ID: bergnible
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321680756491?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> One photo - obviously not enough.
> Please contribute to our forum if you want more free authentications.
> t


----------



## amiga226

terite said:


> Sorry - please contribute to our forums if you want more free authentications.
> t


okay t, I will. Thank you!


----------



## terite

amiga226 said:


> okay t, I will. Thank you!



Ok, great - need to see the serial number (no red flags)
t


----------



## DiJe40

terite said:


> Is this the phone case? The other link does not load for me anymore, sorry. There were no red flags for me though.
> t




Yes..it's the phone case.. I have the pictures..the seller keeps it for me


----------



## cheeseny

x

Hi dear Addy and authenticators,
I need your help here. I sold a 100% brand new and authentic Burberry scarf on eBay and the buyer opened a case against me stating it's a counterfeit and poor quality! I can't believe it... I posted the link above. Can you please help me authenticate it and prove this is authentic... >___< I'm heartbroken and upset with all her rude and untrue comments and messages. I know eBay always side with the buyer... and I feel it is so unfair to honest and good sellers out there who have to deal with some crazy buyers ...


----------



## terite

DiJe40 said:


> Yes..it's the phone case.. I have the pictures..the seller keeps it for me
> Looks good
> t


----------



## terite

x
Hi dear Addy and authenticators,
I need your help here. I sold a 100% brand new and authentic Burberry scarf on eBay and the buyer opened a case against me stating it's a counterfeit and poor quality! I can't believe it... I posted the link above. Can you please help me authenticate it and prove this is authentic... >___< I'm heartbroken and upset with all her rude and untrue comments and messages. I know eBay always side with the buyer... and I feel it is so unfair to honest and good sellers out there who have to deal with some crazy buyers ... [/QUOTE]

Yes, selling on ebay is a guarantee that you will have to deal with upset buyers - in fact, selling anywhere is a guarantee that you will have to deal with upset buyers.

You should have posted MUCH MORE DETAILED photographs in the first place - all tags, all labels - and not so many stock photos.

My advice is to just say "satisfaction is guaranteed" and give the buyer a refund. I know that some buyers shout "fake" just to get out of the deal (buyer's remorse).

Part of being a seller is dealing with strange behaviour from buyers.

I cannot say your scarf is authentic - not enough photos - need clearer, closeup photos of all tags and labels.
t


----------



## cheeseny

terite said:


> Yes, selling on ebay is a guarantee that you will have to deal with upset buyers - in fact, selling anywhere is a guarantee that you will have to deal with upset buyers.
> 
> You should have posted MUCH MORE DETAILED photographs in the first place - all tags, all labels - and not so many stock photos.
> 
> My advice is to just say "satisfaction is guaranteed" and give the buyer a refund. I know that some buyers shout "fake" just to get out of the deal (buyer's remorse).
> 
> Part of being a seller is dealing with strange behaviour from buyers.
> 
> I cannot say your scarf is authentic - not enough photos - need clearer, closeup photos of all tags and labels.
> t


thank you terite. I already accepted her return and I will take your advice and suggestion when I want to sell something next time!!! really appreciate your feedback!


----------



## DiJe40

terite said:


> DiJe40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..it's the phone case.. I have the pictures..the seller keeps it for me
> Looks good
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much &#128515;
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

cheeseny said:


> thank you terite. I already accepted her return and I will take your advice and suggestion when I want to sell something next time!!! really appreciate your feedback!



I sell on ebay too.

One woman said she thought her scarf was fake because it was "itchy."

I did the return/refund - told her it was a wool scarf, not a fake as politely as I could. Very frustrating - I know.

t


----------



## terite

DiJe40 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## cheeseny

terite said:


> I sell on ebay too.
> 
> One woman said she thought her scarf was fake because it was "itchy."
> 
> I did the return/refund - told her it was a wool scarf, not a fake as politely as I could. Very frustrating - I know.
> 
> t


yep, i totally understand it. this is my first time getting questions and doubts on my authentic item - i guess i had to learn to deal with it, it was a good lesson... i learned not to get bothered by some crazy people out there anymore ^_^ thanks a lot for your advice and time to respond and help me!


----------



## terite

cheeseny said:


> yep, i totally understand it. this is my first time getting questions and doubts on my authentic item - i guess i had to learn to deal with it, it was a good lesson... i learned not to get bothered by some crazy people out there anymore ^_^ thanks a lot for your advice and time to respond and help me!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## cheeseny

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t


omg, terite... this morning I was told by eBay that they made the decision on the buyer's favor... then I called them again just now, and talked to a different person... they reversed the outcome and I got my money back!!! I can't believe that I won the case at the end...  so happy!! thanks for your help and time!!! I'll not bug you with this anymore as I know this is an authenticating thread =)


----------



## amiga226

terite said:


> Ok, great - need to see the serial number (no red flags)
> t


I already asked the seller to send me photo of the serial number, still waiting for it. Thank you very much t


----------



## amiga226

Hi t! The seller said there's no serial number with that Burberry bag. is that possible for a real Burberry? Anyway, I'm considering this bag which I have to authenticate it here first before purchasing. I hope you will help me with this one. Thanks again t! 

Item Name: Pre-loved Original Burberry Women's Tote Bag (Haymarket)
Item No: 70250801
Seller: carmela0412
Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...urberry&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-23,23

Seller sent me additional photos:


----------



## amiga226




----------



## terite

Genuine
2004


----------



## amiga226

terite said:


> Genuine
> 2004


Wow!!! Thank you very much t! You are the best   I'm excited with my new bag


----------



## ViolaZ

Hi Addy, 

Please help me authenticate this Burberry hand bag

Item name: Burberry signature grain brown leather tote bag

Item no: 181683674734

Seller: nper7965 on eBay 

Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181683674734 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

amiga226 said:


> Wow!!! Thank you very much t! You are the best   I'm excited with my new bag



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

ViolaZ said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Burberry hand bag
> 
> Item name: Burberry signature grain brown leather tote bag
> 
> Item no: 181683674734
> 
> Seller: nper7965 on eBay
> 
> Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181683674734
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Please see post #1 for the list of photos that we need.
t


----------



## kittykatia

hello good Morning ladies,
Would please help me get this handbag authenticated? Its an old nova check made in china, thank you in advance for your expert advice and time


----------



## kittykatia

Sorry dont know why cant upload more than 1 at the time


----------



## kittykatia

Serial number


----------



## kittykatia

Bottom


----------



## kittykatia

Interior pockets


----------



## kittykatia

Back pocket


----------



## terite

kittykatia said:


> Back pocket



send a photo of the made in tag and the zipper pull.
t


----------



## Beccasbags

Please help Authenticate this Vintage Burberry convertible clutch/shoulder bag. Here is a link to my google album with lots of pics. Thank you!




https://docs.google.com/folderview?id=0B0wJRuOEwP9gVFh5cmh5MHp3T3M&usp=docslist_api


----------



## kittykatia

Hello Terite and thank tou for your time, unfortunately i dont have those extra photos as te bag is no longer in my possesion .The bag was made in china. 
I sold this bag and already sent it away, now the buyer says PART of it is fake.
Im praying now to get the exact same bag i sent back as i know mine is not a fake 
Thank u very much


----------



## terite

Beccasbags said:


> Please help Authenticate this Vintage Burberry convertible clutch/shoulder bag. Here is a link to my google album with lots of pics. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2923799
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/folderview?id=0B0wJRuOEwP9gVFh5cmh5MHp3T3M&usp=docslist_api



Genuine vintage bag - please contribute to our forums if you want more free authentications
t


----------



## kittykatia

hi Terite ii was wondering if theres anything you could say about my bag from the pics i sent? Thanks a lot


----------



## Beccasbags

Thank you!  I'm still learning how to navigate TPF. I would love to contribute [emoji3]


----------



## terite

kittykatia said:


> hi Terite ii was wondering if theres anything you could say about my bag from the pics i sent? Thanks a lot



send a photo of the made in tag and the zipper pull.
t 		
It does not scream fake or anything


----------



## ViolaZ

Are those pictures okay? That's what the seller sent me.

Thank you.


----------



## doumanger

hi can help me about this coat which i bought from an online shop

Is it authentic? 

thank you


----------



## terite

ViolaZ said:


> Are those pictures okay? That's what the seller sent me.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> These photos do not look right to me.
> t


----------



## terite

doumanger said:


> hi can help me about this coat which i bought from an online shop
> 
> Is it authentic?
> 
> thank you



A photo of the coat lying open showing the label at the neck
t


----------



## doumanger

terite said:


> a photo of the coat lying open showing the label at the neck
> t



ok i will show you tonight

btw i have compare my check with my friend's one,
it looks a bit different with the label, the fonts and material of label..
LOWER ONE SEEMS HAS BETTER QUALITY...
.....is that we both get geunine one?  


Thanks


----------



## kittykatia

terite said:


> send a photo of the made in tag and the zipper pull.
> t
> It does not scream fake or anything





terite said:


> send a photo of the made in tag and the zipper pull.
> t
> It does not scream fake or anything



Hi Terite
these r the best photos of the zipper pull/ made in tag i found,sadly my bag is gone ....never crossed my mind i would be in this situation  
Thank you for your help


----------



## kittykatia

MAde in tag


----------



## kittykatia

terite said:


> send a photo of the made in tag and the zipper pull.
> t
> It does not scream fake or anything


Made in tag ( sorry i know they r terrible photos


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Item Name:EUC Burberry Brit purple quilted jacket or coat sz Small, perfect for Spring!
Item Number:121589656987

Seller ID: jez_lyn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121589656987?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Currently bidding on this item. Just want to be sure that it is indeed authentic. Thank you in advance! =)


----------



## terite

kittykatia said:


> Made in tag ( sorry i know they r terrible photos



Nothing screaming fake - let me know how it turns out.
t


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Item Name:EUC Burberry Brit purple quilted jacket or coat sz Small, perfect for Spring!
> Item Number:121589656987
> 
> Seller ID: jez_lyn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121589656987?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Currently bidding on this item. Just want to be sure that it is indeed authentic. Thank you in advance! =)



Like to see a button and the content tag
t


----------



## terite

doumanger said:


> ok i will show you tonight
> 
> btw i have compare my check with my friend's one,
> it looks a bit different with the label, the fonts and material of label..
> LOWER ONE SEEMS HAS BETTER QUALITY...
> .....is that we both get geunine one?
> 
> 
> Thanks



I think that one is just older than the other.

Thanks for this photo - I will go and do some comparing of my own.
t


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

terite said:


> Like to see a button and the content tag
> t





Thank you T for the quick response and your help! I have contacted the seller for more detailed pictures that you requested. I will be back soon. Thank you again!


----------



## devinezky

Hello there! 


Could someone help me to authenticate this burberry small bag I got from my aunt. She said she had this bag way back then and I don't know if its authentic or not. She asked me to sell it for her but I want to be 100% sure if I what I would be selling is a real deal. 

Thanks heaps!


----------



## kittykatia

terite said:


> Nothing screaming fake - let me know how it turns out.
> t



thank you very much Terite,i ll let you know 
It is my first time selling on ebay, didn't know it could be this stressful ... And unfair...
Thank u i truly appreciate your help


----------



## doumanger

hi,its me again, 
one more stuff i am interest to buy for my mother,  i am wondering did burberry have this style ?? is this material good ? or worser than cashmere? is it authentic too?

Item Name: Burberry's (burberrys) scarf pink / multi Plaid
Item No: 17650005
Seller: brandear
Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brandear-store/item/17650005/

thank you


----------



## terite

devinezky said:


> Hello there!
> 
> 
> Could someone help me to authenticate this burberry small bag I got from my aunt. She said she had this bag way back then and I don't know if its authentic or not. She asked me to sell it for her but I want to be 100% sure if I what I would be selling is a real deal.
> 
> Thanks heaps!
> Genuine from about yr 2000
> t


----------



## terite

doumanger said:


> hi,its me again,
> one more stuff i am interest to buy for my mother,  i am wondering did burberry have this style ?? is this material good ? or worser than cashmere? is it authentic too?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry's (burberrys) scarf pink / multi Plaid
> Item No: 17650005
> Seller: brandear
> Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brandear-store/item/17650005/
> 
> thank you




Those sites are terrible. Fake scarf - then a photo of an old tag that has nothing to do with that scarf. The photo of the tag is just to trick you.

Report that
t


----------



## terite

kittykatia said:


> thank you very much Terite,i ll let you know
> It is my first time selling on ebay, didn't know it could be this stressful ... And unfair...
> Thank u i truly appreciate your help



Bad luck for your first time selling.
t
I hope it all works out


----------



## devinezky

terite said:


> devinezky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> 
> Could someone help me to authenticate this burberry small bag I got from my aunt. She said she had this bag way back then and I don't know if its authentic or not. She asked me to sell it for her but I want to be 100% sure if I what I would be selling is a real deal.
> 
> Thanks heaps!
> Genuine from about yr 2000
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Thank you so much!!! Time to sell it! [emoji2]
Click to expand...


----------



## ferdiuxx2

Hello to everyone! I'm new here , I recently made a purchase of some Burberry polo shirts for me and my brother in a outlet store in my country and I want to be sure they are authentic, so please  help me


----------



## ferdiuxx2

Continue with the photos:


----------



## ferdiuxx2

Last three, sorry..


----------



## terite

ferdiuxx2 said:


> Last three, sorry..



Sorry - they are fake.

Return them.
t


----------



## ferdiuxx2

terite said:


> Sorry - they are fake.
> 
> Return them.
> t


 


Thank you very much, I still have time to return them


----------



## terite

ferdiuxx2 said:


> Thank you very much, I still have time to return them



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Elite7couture69

Great service to offer someone who really doesn't know what to look for


----------



## Treschic22

Nvm bag has been sold  * edit


----------



## Baobaojj

Thanks so much in advance for authenticating my bag!!

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Primrose Leather Shoulder Bag
Photos:


----------



## Baobaojj

Picture continued


----------



## Baobaojj

Continued


----------



## Baobaojj

Continued..


----------



## Baobaojj

Continued


----------



## Baobaojj

Contd


----------



## Baobaojj

Last picture. Thanks again!!


----------



## terite

Baobaojj said:


> Last picture. Thanks again!!



send a photo of the metal badge on the front and a photo of the inside of the bag
t


----------



## Baobaojj

Thanks Terite. Here is the metal badge.


----------



## Baobaojj

Inside. Thanks Terite!


----------



## Elite7couture69

Beautiful beautiful bag


----------



## Treschic22

http://m.ebay.com/itm/171695845221?nav=SEARCH


Burberry rain boots, please authenticate? Not even sure if they make good looking rain boot knock offs....but I'm sure there have been attempts lol


----------



## terite

Treschic22 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/171695845221?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Burberry rain boots, please authenticate? Not even sure if they make good looking rain boot knock offs....but I'm sure there have been attempts lol



That link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

Baobaojj said:


> Inside. Thanks Terite!



That interior looks really off to me
t


----------



## Treschic22

http://r.ebay.com/hxUQWu


Sorry this should work


----------



## Baobaojj

terite said:


> That interior looks really off to me
> t



Terite, just to confirm.. do you mean the bag is fake or the picture is not good quality? BTW, I purchased this from Jomashop.com. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jo10013

Hi, Can anyone help? Thanks!

Item Name: Burberry BRIT Trench Coat Jacket size 2 FR34 XS
Ebay ID:181687174496
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181687174496?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## louievlover

Name : authentic burberry haymarket check zippy wallet
Seller: lori05200
Item 331502692219
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331502692219 

Please help with this one thanks!! &#128536;


----------



## terite

louievlover said:


> Name : authentic burberry haymarket check zippy wallet
> Seller: lori05200
> Item 331502692219
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331502692219
> 
> Please help with this one thanks!! &#128536;



Link has been removed
t


----------



## terite

jo10013 said:


> Hi, Can anyone help? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry BRIT Trench Coat Jacket size 2 FR34 XS
> Ebay ID:181687174496
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181687174496?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Baobaojj said:


> Terite, just to confirm.. do you mean the bag is fake or the picture is not good quality? BTW, I purchased this from Jomashop.com.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



*Let's ask Addy for a second opinion 
t*


----------



## jo10013

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thanks! I was going to get it after lunch but someone bought it already! Going to wait for the next one available!


----------



## louievlover

terite said:


> Link has been removed
> t



Hi t, 

What do you mean?? When I click the link I can see the eBay sale of the wallet. Please advise


----------



## doumanger

hi is me again
 i have find sth about burberry vintage label...
this is something i compare with my friend one

left is geunine and right i am not sure'
any comment with this label? is that fake one?


thanks

.


----------



## doumanger

terite said:


> Those sites are terrible. Fake scarf - then a photo of an old tag that has nothing to do with that scarf. The photo of the tag is just to trick you.
> 
> Report that
> t



OMG...it is good to hear from you before I buy......i give up this scarf...then
thank you very much

terite


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please help me authenticate this belt? Thank you so much in advance. It was very difficult to get a clear photo but if you need me to, I will try again.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/20150318_120759_zpslybdo7xc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150301_164619_zpscedr2bob.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150301_164547_zpssindtcy3.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150301_164648_zpsdsqnt1l5.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## abdoutots

Hi everyone, I just put this on layaway from on fashiophile and would like some reassurance that it is authentic. Thanks!

Item Name: Mens Vintage Haymarket Leighton Business Bag Dark Ochre
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-mens-vintage-haymarket-leighton-business-bag-dark-ochre-76928 
Photos: 

[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/ceeandee/media/Picture1_zpshqkpaca9.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/ceeandee/media/Picture3_zpsyrvjbsm9.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/ceeandee/media/Picture4_zpswlfvfd1l.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/ceeandee/media/Picture5_zpsaapxutzx.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## abdoutots

Some more pictures.

[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/ceeandee/media/Picture2_zpssy4shecc.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/ceeandee/media/Picture6_zps0jiyko3g.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## terite

abdoutots said:


> Some more pictures.



looks good - 
Why does it look a bit faded though? Maybe send photos when you get the bag - and a photo of one of the knights up close - might be a filter on the camera?

t


----------



## terite

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this belt? Thank you so much in advance. It was very difficult to get a clear photo but if you need me to, I will try again.
> 
> http://


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

louievlover said:


> Hi t,
> 
> What do you mean?? When I click the link I can see the eBay sale of the wallet. Please advise




I cannot see a link to a wallet - try again
t


----------



## terite

doumanger said:


> OMG...it is good to hear from you before I buy......i give up this scarf...then
> thank you very much
> 
> terite



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Raven3766

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## abdoutots

terite said:


> looks good -
> Why does it look a bit faded though? Maybe send photos when you get the bag - and a photo of one of the knights up close - might be a filter on the camera?
> 
> t



Thank you so much for taking a look at it. I'll be following up with pictures once it arrives. It's my first burberry and I'm really excited


----------



## johncarlo_aus

Hi there,
Could you please authenticate my Burberry watch that I purchased onboard a cruise last year.

Item:  Burberry Sport watch model BU7717
Photos:
































Thank you for your time and effort.

Regards
Johncarlo


----------



## doumanger

doumanger said:


> hi is me again
> i have find sth about burberry vintage label...
> this is something i compare with my friend one
> 
> left is geunine and right i am not sure'
> any comment with this label? is that fake one?
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> .



might be it miss this post....can have any comment with this label? thanks


----------



## hotchilli

Item Name: Authentic Vintage Burberry Haymarket Check Medium Shoulder Duffle Drawstring Bag
Item Number: 400873380831
Seller ID: raffstuff69
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...Shoulder-Duffle-Drawstring-Bag-/400873380831?

I'd appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## terite

abdoutots said:


> Thank you so much for taking a look at it. I'll be following up with pictures once it arrives. It's my first burberry and I'm really excited



You are welcome - send photos when you get it
t


----------



## terite

johncarlo_aus said:


> Hi there,
> Could you please authenticate my Burberry watch that I purchased onboard a cruise last year.
> 
> Item:  Burberry Sport watch model BU7717
> Photos:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time and effort.
> 
> Regards
> Johncarlo




Real
t


----------



## terite

doumanger said:


> might be it miss this post....can have any comment with this label? thanks



I think they are both real.

I see that you posted them in the scarves thread - that is a good idea.

Addy might comment there.
t


----------



## terite

hotchilli said:


> Item Name: Authentic Vintage Burberry Haymarket Check Medium Shoulder Duffle Drawstring Bag
> Item Number: 400873380831
> Seller ID: raffstuff69
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...Shoulder-Duffle-Drawstring-Bag-/400873380831?
> 
> I'd appreciate your help. Thank you.



Genuine
t


----------



## hotchilli

terite said:


> Genuine
> t




Thank you!


----------



## louievlover

terite said:


> I cannot see a link to a wallet - try again
> t




http://m.ebay.com/itm/331502692219?...2Fitm%2F331502692219&srcrot=711-53200-19255-0 

Hopefully this one works. Thanks so much!!

I had already bid and won so I am crossing fingers it's authentic. Thanks!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Item Name:Burberry T-Shirt
Item Number:181689830700
Seller ID:c.c1383 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181689830700?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Just purchased this and want to make sure it is indeed authentic. hope i didn't make a fool of myself by purchasing without any questions and leaving good feedback. thank you in advance!


----------



## johncarlo_aus

terite said:


> Real
> t



Thank you so much for your time.  I really appreciate it.

Regards
Johncarlo


----------



## terite

hotchilli said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

louievlover said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/331502692219?...2Fitm%2F331502692219&srcrot=711-53200-19255-0
> 
> Hopefully this one works. Thanks so much!!
> 
> I had already bid and won so I am crossing fingers it's authentic. Thanks!



Ok genuine.

Please (everyone) have a look at louievlover's item - the seller posted CLEAR photos of the stamps and the PRORSUM night - photos evern show the texture of the wallet - the interior shots and shots of the paper tags - also I can see the quality of the zipper, the zipper pull - this is great.

PS: there will be a serial number in one of those slots.
t


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Painswick mini pouch (I think), from a thrift shop
No engraving on any hardware save the small heart on the keychain
Only 2 tags inside, both patent (photos 5 & 6)


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Item Name:Burberry T-Shirt
> Item Number:181689830700
> Seller ID:c.c1383
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181689830700?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Just purchased this and want to make sure it is indeed authentic. hope i didn't make a fool of myself by purchasing without any questions and leaving good feedback. thank you in advance!



Send a photo of the contents tag when you get it.
t


----------



## terite

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Painswick mini pouch (I think), from a thrift shop
> No engraving on any hardware save the small heart on the keychain
> Only 2 tags inside, both patent (photos 5 & 6)




What? Now I want to go thrifting - I am going tomorrow!!!
Real
t


----------



## terite

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Painswick mini pouch (I think), from a thrift shop
> No engraving on any hardware save the small heart on the keychain
> Only 2 tags inside, both patent (photos 5 & 6)




What? Burberry isn't even in your top five ... now it might be.

These suffer from color transfer, so don't let it rub against denim for example.

Also - the KEY CHAIN - !!!!

t


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

terite said:


> What? Now I want to go thrifting - I am going tomorrow!!!
> Real
> t



Thank you so much! It was in the glass case at my nearest Goodwill, buried under a bunch of junk. It came with an authenticity card, and still has plastic on the little metal heart on the keychain (no dustbag, but I think I can get over that lol). It's honestly the best thing I've ever found thrifting. Well, I know now what bag I'll be carrying tomorrow. Thank you again! You authenticators are awesome.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

terite said:


> Send a photo of the contents tag when you get it.
> t




Hi Terite,

Thank you so much for the quick response and your help ! I was going to take pictures of that prior to posting. But the seller cut the tag off it seems.


should I be worried? =(


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

terite said:


> What? Burberry isn't even in your top five ... now it might be.
> 
> These suffer from color transfer, so don't let it rub against denim for example.
> 
> Also - the KEY CHAIN - !!!!
> 
> t



Ah, sorry, I didn't mean any slights against Burberry, I'm usually a Coachie. I live in the middle of nowhere (literally), and this is the first authentic Burberry bag I have ever touched. It is quite nice; I love the details. I was thinking of keeping it for the keychain even if it was fake (removing the engraved metal heart, of course), but since it's real, I think I'll keep the whole thing. lol Thank you again!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

terite said:


> Send a photo of the contents tag when you get it.
> t



Also,

Here are more close up pictures of the inside tag/back as well.


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Thank you so much for the quick response and your help ! I was going to take pictures of that prior to posting. But the seller cut the tag off it seems.
> 
> 
> should I be worried? =(



No - you are ok - The other tag is right - and the design is right. And there WAS a care tag there.
t


----------



## terite

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you so much! It was in the glass case at my nearest Goodwill, buried under a bunch of junk. It came with an authenticity card, and still has plastic on the little metal heart on the keychain (no dustbag, but I think I can get over that lol). It's honestly the best thing I've ever found thrifting. Well, I know now what bag I'll be carrying tomorrow. Thank you again! You authenticators are awesome.




You are welcome.
You are lucky!
t


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

terite said:


> No - you are ok - The other tag is right - and the design is right. And there WAS a care tag there.
> t





Sorry for the late response! I was thinking the worse when you asked for the content tag. My anxiety was through the roff and I  took a sleeping aid after my reply to you. I am pleased to know it is authentic. Now I can enjoy it. THANK YOU SO MUCH T!!!!


----------



## cc_1028

Hi, I'm just about to purchase two scarfs from a seller but the two tags I just received look off to me. Please help to authenticate them. Thank you in advance.

Item name: New Burberry 100% Cashmere Classic Giant Check Scarf
Item Number: 251827985789         
Seller ID: beauteous_zone 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberr...s-/251827985789?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Item name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Metallic Threads Giant Check Scarf
Item Number: 291359196374
seller ID: beauteous_zone
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-650-Bur...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item43d65c84d6


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Hi, I'm just about to purchase two scarfs from a seller but the two tags I just received look off to me. Please help to authenticate them. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: New Burberry 100% Cashmere Classic Giant Check Scarf
> Item Number: 251827985789
> Seller ID: beauteous_zone
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberr...s-/251827985789?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Item name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Metallic Threads Giant Check Scarf
> Item Number: 291359196374
> seller ID: beauteous_zone
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-650-Bur...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item43d65c84d6




Both fakes
Could everyone PLEASE report these - 
t


----------



## louievlover

terite said:


> Ok genuine.
> 
> Please (everyone) have a look at louievlover's item - the seller posted CLEAR photos of the stamps and the PRORSUM night - photos evern show the texture of the wallet - the interior shots and shots of the paper tags - also I can see the quality of the zipper, the zipper pull - this is great.
> 
> PS: there will be a serial number in one of those slots.
> t



Oh my gooodness, I'm so glad!! Thank you soo much!!!


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance.
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150321_204046_zps6znxkssn.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150321_204052_zpslcwisr1b.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150321_204133_zpscj7anwmd.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
http://[URL=http://s1222.photobucket.com/user/raven3766/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-03/20150321_204233_zpscdd02jt9.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## terite

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Nice find.
> t


----------



## Raven3766

terite said:


> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Nice find.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> It's authentic?! Thank you so much! I paid $12, thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Raven3766 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's authentic?! Thank you so much! I paid $12, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find means real - a fake would never be nice to find!
> 
> Another thrift store treasure!! Vintage Burberry
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Raven3766

terite said:


> Raven3766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find means real - a fake would never be nice to find!
> 
> Another thrift store treasure!! Vintage Burberry
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Maureenie

Hello!  Can someone please help me authenticate the following item?  Thank you kindly in advance!

Item Name:  Burberry Cream Multicolor Nova Check Messenger Handbag
Item Number:  321701358493
Seller ID:  onquestyle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Cr...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> Hello!  Can someone please help me authenticate the following item?  Thank you kindly in advance!
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Cream Multicolor Nova Check Messenger Handbag
> Item Number:  321701358493
> Seller ID:  onquestyle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Cr...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Real
t


----------



## Maureenie

terite said:


> Real
> t


Thank you so much!!  =)


----------



## bibs76

Hellocan you please help in authenticating this bag:  Many thanks

Item Name:  Burberry Blue Label Shoulder Bag Leather

Seller:elady Global 

Link: https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=28210


----------



## Addy

bibs76 said:


> Hellocan you please help in authenticating this bag:  Many thanks
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Blue Label Shoulder Bag Leather
> 
> Seller:elady Global
> 
> Link: https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=28210



Looks good


----------



## bibs76

Addy said:


> Looks good



thank you, your time is aprreicated!


----------



## bella73

Could you please offer an opinion on whether this is authentic.
THank you for your help.

item name: burberry ivybridge trench coat
item number:
seller: rodeo_drive_only 
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281636125145?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## freckles412

Hello, can you please help authenticating this scarf. So much thanks in advance!

Item Name: Burberry Scarf 100% Cashmere - Heritage Check Scarf
Item Number: 321701444668
Seller ID: adlsstl4xuo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sc...Ml4J4RX%2BYyzSd3F7H6U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## bella73

Could you please offer an opinion on whether this is authentic.
THank you for your help.  We already bought but now worried.

item name: burberry ivybridge trench coat
item number:
seller: rodeo_drive_only 
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281636125145?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> Thank you so much!!  =)


You are welcome.
t


----------



## karynnguyen

Can you please authenticate the Burberry coat.
Thank you in advance.

Item name: Burberry Wool Coat Olive Army Green
Seller: sintone000
item number: 121598585420
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121598585420?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## terite

bella73 said:


> Could you please offer an opinion on whether this is authentic.
> THank you for your help.
> 
> item name: burberry ivybridge trench coat
> item number:
> seller: rodeo_drive_only
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281636125145?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



RED FLAG is that the photo shows a different label than the label on the coat. The coat has an older style blue label - then the seller has posted a closeup of a newer label. The coat in the photo is not the one they describe either.

t
I guess you can send photos of what you receive.


----------



## terite

freckles412 said:


> Hello, can you please help authenticating this scarf. So much thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf 100% Cashmere - Heritage Check Scarf
> Item Number: 321701444668
> Seller ID: adlsstl4xuo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sc...Ml4J4RX%2BYyzSd3F7H6U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



No clear view of the labels - that is a red flag - also the paper tag looks off.
t


----------



## terite

karynnguyen said:


> Can you please authenticate the Burberry coat.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Burberry Wool Coat Olive Army Green
> Seller: sintone000
> item number: 121598585420
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121598585420?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



Need to see a straight on photo of the tag at at the neck and a photo of the content/care and size tag.
t


----------



## freckles412

Thank you so much! seller changed his mind when more close up pictures requested.


----------



## jo10013

Hi, I am interested in this coat, can you please take a look at it when you have time. Thanks for all the help you provide us!

Item Name: NWT 100% AUTH BURBERRY LONDON HARBOURNE TRENCH COAT COTTON BLACK US 2 $1,495
Item #: 161639958919 
Seller: dreamshaker
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161639958919?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

freckles412 said:


> Thank you so much! seller changed his mind when more close up pictures requested.



Please everyone, report it - seller has sold many fake Burberry scarves.  
t


----------



## terite

jo10013 said:


> Hi, I am interested in this coat, can you please take a look at it when you have time. Thanks for all the help you provide us!
> 
> Item Name: NWT 100% AUTH BURBERRY LONDON HARBOURNE TRENCH COAT COTTON BLACK US 2 $1,495
> Item #: 161639958919
> Seller: dreamshaker
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161639958919?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



genuine
t


----------



## jo10013

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Great! Thanks T!


----------



## terite

jo10013 said:


> Great! Thanks T!


You are welcome
t


----------



## jacquixo

hi could you please help me authenticate this  

Item Name:Genuine Burberry Cashmere Scarf // tartan camel // NEW with tags
Item Number:181692676419
Seller ID:crusqui
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181692676419?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

jacquixo said:


> hi could you please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item Name:Genuine Burberry Cashmere Scarf // tartan camel // NEW with tags
> Item Number:181692676419
> Seller ID:crusqui
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181692676419?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake - please report that - I have reported it also.

t


----------



## khriseeee

Can someone help authenticate this tote?


----------



## terite

khriseeee said:


> Can someone help authenticate this tote?



Need to see clear photos of all stamps and labels.
t


----------



## Elite7couture69

This item is not Authentic at all


----------



## xolilppox

Hi ladies could use some help stat! I had just purchased this jacket off of a reliable seller and had to resale due to improper fit, new buyer is saying it is unauthentic due to stitching seeming loose and tag/ serial numbers. Does anyone one Burberry Brit Kencott they can compare to??


----------



## terite

xolilppox said:


> View attachment 2943677
> View attachment 2943678
> View attachment 2943679
> View attachment 2943680
> View attachment 2943681
> 
> 
> Hi ladies could use some help stat! I had just purchased this jacket off of a reliable seller and had to resale due to improper fit, new buyer is saying it is unauthentic due to stitching seeming loose and tag/ serial numbers. Does anyone one Burberry Brit Kencott they can compare to??


Let's see a photo of the label at the neck and clearer photos of the care and content tags. And a photo of a button or a snap.

So far, stitching looks right, 
t


----------



## xolilppox

terite said:


> Let's see a photo of the label at the neck and clearer photos of the care and content tags. And a photo of a button or a snap.
> 
> So far, stitching looks right,
> t




Thank you so much for response... Here are photos I have, will have to get additional pics from the lady I sold it to! I appreciate the response, I feel sick over this . Note the size tag was removed which was stated when I purchased.


----------



## terite

xolilppox said:


> Thank you so much for response... Here are photos I have, will have to get additional pics from the lady I sold it to! I appreciate the response, I feel sick over this . Note the size tag was removed which was stated when I purchased.
> 
> Everything looks good - encourage her to look at how the stitching on the pockets lines up with the stitching on the jacket.
> t


----------



## xolilppox

terite said:


> xolilppox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for response... Here are photos I have, will have to get additional pics from the lady I sold it to! I appreciate the response, I feel sick over this . Note the size tag was removed which was stated when I purchased.
> 
> Everything looks good - encourage her to look at how the stitching on the pockets lines up with the stitching on the jacket.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you- personal question I have noticed from research myself many of the tags are In different languages and like on the one I posted has a script underneath do you know why this is. I have read many of the BRIT products are from China so the made by isnt alarming
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

xolilppox said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you- personal question I have noticed from research myself many of the tags are In different languages and like on the one I posted has a script underneath do you know why this is. I have read many of the BRIT products are from China so the made by isnt alarming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry items are made all over the world - the last few pages showed items made in China, Bosnia, Portugal, Italy - it is also made in many, many other countries. So, of course the languages also represent a global brand (not just English).
> 
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Maureenie

Hello,




Can someone please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf?


Many thanks!!


----------



## Addy

Maureenie said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf?
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!



This looks wrong to me


----------



## Addy

Elite7couture69 said:


> This item is not Authentic at all



What are you referring to?


----------



## miakotiranta

Hi!

I did buy this small bag from my friend, who visited usa many years ago. I haven't ever use it, but I have take all the taggs away, and I dont find them anymore. It would be very nice if you can tell is this a fake, or original? But pictures of the bag is:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
Photos: 
flickr.com/photos/131268043@N06/16951262056/
flickr.com/photos/131268043@N06/16975881332/
flickr.com/photos/131268043@N06/16951262406/
flickr.com/photos/131268043@N06/16354853404/
flickr.com/photos/131268043@N06/16354853824/
flickr.com/photos/131268043@N06/16789508868/

thanks in advance

Mia


----------



## MyPandaxox

Can someone please help me. Is this authentic?


From Ebay


Burberry shoulder bag tote beige
Seller: brand-works
Item# 111631560452
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fdc26f04


TIA


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf?
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!



Yes, I agree, it is fake - 
t


----------



## terite

miakotiranta said:


> Hi!
> 
> I did buy this small bag from my friend, who visited usa many years ago. I haven't ever use it, but I have take all the taggs away, and I dont find them anymore. It would be very nice if you can tell is this a fake, or original? But pictures of the bag is:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos:
> flickr.com/photos/131268043@N06/16951262056/
> flickr.com/photos/131268043@N06/16975881332/
> flickr.com/photos/131268043@N06/16951262406/
> flickr.com/photos/131268043@N06/16354853404/
> flickr.com/photos/131268043@N06/16354853824/
> flickr.com/photos/131268043@N06/16789508868/
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> Mia



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

MyPandaxox said:


> Can someone please help me. Is this authentic?
> 
> 
> From Ebay
> 
> 
> Burberry shoulder bag tote beige
> Seller: brand-works
> Item# 111631560452
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...452?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fdc26f04
> 
> 
> TIA



That looks all wrong.
t


----------



## MyPandaxox

Thank you so much for your help and expertise.


----------



## kittykatia

Good afternoon ladies! Would you please help me authenticate this Burberry trench coat? Thank you very much for your precious time!
http://allegro.pl/kurtka-burberry-42-100-oryginalna-i5142506049.html


----------



## terite

MyPandaxox said:


> Thank you so much for your help and expertise.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## JuliJenn

Hi, Could you please help me authenticate these Burberry gloves I bought from The Real Real?  I have posted the link, as well as photos I have taken myself below.  The photos on the website are not very detailed, so I have added several more detailed photos. Please let me know if any additional photos would be helpful. Thank you very much! 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...oves-slash-mittens/burberry-leather-gloves-15


----------



## terite

JuliJenn said:


> Hi, Could you please help me authenticate these Burberry gloves I bought from The Real Real?  I have posted the link, as well as photos I have taken myself below.  The photos on the website are not very detailed, so I have added several more detailed photos. Please let me know if any additional photos would be helpful. Thank you very much!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...oves-slash-mittens/burberry-leather-gloves-15



These look good as long as the Burberry stamp on the metal zip attachment is in focus/clear.
t


----------



## JuliJenn

terite said:


> These look good as long as the Burberry stamp on the metal zip attachment is in focus/clear.
> t



Phew! That's awesome! Thank you so much for your kind reply, T!  I really, really appreciate it!  I have taken some up-close shots of each side of the zipper pulls. The stamp looks pretty clear to me, but if you have a moment to take a peek, please, that would be terrific!  Thank you again, and I hope you have a wonderful evening!  Best, JJ


----------



## Maureenie

Thank you for responding!  Didn't think so either but doesn't hurt to hope!  Heehee!


----------



## kittykatia

Hi! sorry i didnt upload the photos properly before here they go!! is this jacket authentic?! i hope so!! thank you very much  for all your help!!

this is the link http://allegro.pl/kurtka-burberry-42-100-oryginalna-i5142506049.html

and the photos


----------



## terite

kittykatia said:


> Hi! sorry i didnt upload the photos properly before here they go!! is this jacket authentic?! i hope so!! thank you very much  for all your help!!
> 
> this is the link http://allegro.pl/kurtka-burberry-42-100-oryginalna-i5142506049.html
> 
> and the photos



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> Thank you for responding!  Didn't think so either but doesn't hurt to hope!  Heehee!


You are welcome
t


----------



## kittykatia

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Thanks you are the best!


----------



## terite

JuliJenn said:


> Phew! That's awesome! Thank you so much for your kind reply, T!  I really, really appreciate it!  I have taken some up-close shots of each side of the zipper pulls. The stamp looks pretty clear to me, but if you have a moment to take a peek, please, that would be terrific!  Thank you again, and I hope you have a wonderful evening!  Best, JJ



The gloves look good.
t


----------



## terite

kittykatia said:


> Thanks you are the best!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## hijabista28

Item Name: LEATHER TRIM HAYMARKET CHECK ZIPAROUND WALLET
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/ottawa/authentic-burberry-wallet/1059127631

Hi authenticators,
Can you please verify this one for me?


Thanks,
Maria


----------



## terite

hijabista28 said:


> Item Name: LEATHER TRIM HAYMARKET CHECK ZIPAROUND WALLET
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/ottawa/authentic-burberry-wallet/1059127631
> 
> Hi authenticators,
> Can you please verify this one for me?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Maria


Real
t


----------



## JuliJenn

terite said:


> The gloves look good.
> t



That's great news! Thank you for all your help, Terite. I really appreciate it!  I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## terite

JuliJenn said:


> That's great news! Thank you for all your help, Terite. I really appreciate it!  I hope you have a wonderful day!



You are welcome - good wishes to you also.
t


----------



## Jewlz718

Hello everyone and good evening
I went ahead and purchased this item, I have just received it and I am kind of having doubts about its authenticity due to the feel of it. However its my first scarf so  I am not aware of how its really supposed to feel. Please help TIA


Item Name Brand New Burberry Classic Light Apricot Scarf        
Item number 221713283279
Seller id  boyekimb_dqq0eh
link  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-B...2BzL8rHoMsDuq%2B3UWFA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




below are some pics I have taken of the item


----------



## superdeals7901

Good Morning authenticators,
Could you help me with this scarf? Thank you so much!!!!

Item Name: Burberry Ladies Scarf 
Item number: 161655326023
Seller id:  ducati748
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161655326023?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

Hi,

What pictures do I need to ask from seller for this:
Item name: NWT! BURBERRY Hepburn Satchel- Small tote
Item number: 161654390255
Seller's name: mdiblasi2433
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERR...255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a35a3def

Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

Jewlz718 said:


> Hello everyone and good evening
> I went ahead and purchased this item, I have just received it and I am kind of having doubts about its authenticity due to the feel of it. However its my first scarf so  I am not aware of how its really supposed to feel. Please help TIA
> 
> 
> Item Name Brand New Burberry Classic Light Apricot Scarf
> Item number 221713283279
> Seller id  boyekimb_dqq0eh
> link  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Burberry-Classic-Light-Apricot-Scarf-/221713283279?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=EF%252FmNPZHp%252BzL8rHoMsDuq%252B3UWFA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Send in photos of the tags please, and a straight on clear photo of that tag
> t
> PS: It should feel very soft and not itch as it is labelled cashmere.


----------



## terite

superdeals7901 said:


> Good Morning authenticators,
> Could you help me with this scarf? Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Ladies Scarf
> Item number: 161655326023
> Seller id:  ducati748
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161655326023?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Genuine


----------



## terite

WhiteSnowBear said:


> Hi,
> 
> What pictures do I need to ask from seller for this:
> Item name: NWT! BURBERRY Hepburn Satchel- Small tote
> Item number: 161654390255
> Seller's name: mdiblasi2433
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERR...255?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a35a3def
> 
> Thanks in advance



You need pics of all tags and labels and the interior and a better shot of the entire bag
t


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

Could you please help on this?

Item name: Burberry Bridle Housecheck Peyton Clutch/ cross body
Item number: 141621326779
Seller's name: mindyourtone
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Bridle-Housecheck-Peyton-Clutch-cross-body-/141621326779?

Thanks


----------



## terite

WhiteSnowBear said:


> Could you please help on this?
> 
> Item name: Burberry Bridle Housecheck Peyton Clutch/ cross body
> Item number: 141621326779
> Seller's name: mindyourtone
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Bridle-Housecheck-Peyton-Clutch-cross-body-/141621326779?
> 
> Thanks



Need all interior stamps and labels
t


----------



## Jewlz718

terite said:


> Jewlz718 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone and good evening
> I went ahead and purchased this item, I have just received it and I am kind of having doubts about its authenticity due to the feel of it. However its my first scarf so  I am not aware of how its really supposed to feel. Please help TIA
> 
> 
> Item Name Brand New Burberry Classic Light Apricot Scarf
> Item number 221713283279
> Seller id  boyekimb_dqq0eh
> link  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-B...2BzL8rHoMsDuq%2B3UWFA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Send in photos of the tags please, and a straight on clear photo of that tag
> t
> PS: It should feel very soft and not itch as it is labelled cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You, are these photos okay
Click to expand...


----------



## superdeals7901

terite said:


> You need pics of all tags and labels and the interior and a better shot of the entire bag
> t


Thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## KatCampbell

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-ra...238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a024b8b6

What do you guys have to say about these? Should I ask for more picture? I know a lot about authenticating purses but not shoes...


----------



## terite

Jewlz718 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You, are these photos okay
> 
> 
> 
> These photos look good.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

KatCampbell said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-ra...238?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a024b8b6
> 
> What do you guys have to say about these? Should I ask for more picture? I know a lot about authenticating purses but not shoes...



We like to see the the bottom of the boot, and the insole.
t - so far, no red flages


----------



## Monica101

My mom has had a Burberry purse for a long time and never used it. I just wanted to know how much it ran for. Thank you.


----------



## terite

Monica101 said:


> My mom has had a Burberry purse for a long time and never used it. I just wanted to know how much it ran for. Thank you.


Well, we could let you know if it is authentic or not, if you send photos.

t


----------



## xolilppox

xolilppox said:


> Thank you so much for response... Here are photos I have, will have to get additional pics from the lady I sold it to! I appreciate the response, I feel sick over this . Note the size tag was removed which was stated when I purchased.
> 
> View attachment 2944013
> View attachment 2944014




Follow up- I just got the jacket back because I hate when buyers are unsure which makes me look bag, additional pics!!! Thanks so much


----------



## xolilppox

Think I accidentally quoted myself on last post [emoji16] additionL pics! I ended up just taking jacket back because I hate unhappy buyer but still would like to authenticate so I can resell- thanks SO SO much


----------



## Maureenie

Hello,


Can someone please help aurhenticate the following item?


Item name: Burberry Navy Striped Purse
Item number: 331521718993
Seller's name: darl.scave
Link: 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/331521718993?nav=SEARCH


Thank you!


----------



## terite

xolilppox said:


> View attachment 2950124
> View attachment 2950125
> 
> 
> Think I accidentally quoted myself on last post [emoji16] additionL pics! I ended up just taking jacket back because I hate unhappy buyer but still would like to authenticate so I can resell- thanks SO SO much



Your Burberry Brit jacket is genuine - and looks fabulous.

I also get buyers who claim they are not certain of authenticity - makes me feel afraid they will post untrue feedback - like item was fake! I just always do the returns.

Oh, I think the quilting and the fabric is so amazing in those jackets - I mentioned before how even the quilting lines up on the pockets.

As a seller - just take it in stride I guess - and relist it.
t


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Can someone please help aurhenticate the following item?
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry Navy Striped Purse
> Item number: 331521718993
> Seller's name: darl.scave
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/331521718993?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, they should post a better shot of the Burberry label on the inside - and a photo of the burberry stamp around the grommet. Also there should be a MADE IN SPAIN - (maybe) tag sewn in on the side of that bag.
t


----------



## xolilppox

Thank you so so much [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## terite

xolilppox said:


> Thank you so so much [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


You are welcome
t


----------



## bella73

terite said:


> RED FLAG is that the photo shows a different label than the label on the coat. The coat has an older style blue label - then the seller has posted a closeup of a newer label. The coat in the photo is not the one they describe either.
> 
> t
> I guess you can send photos of what you receive.


Thanks T for noticing the labels.
I have not received the coat and wondered whether people could offer an opinion about whether it is legit.
Thanks so much for your help.
Bee


----------



## bella73

bella73 said:


> Thanks T for noticing the labels.
> I have not received the coat and wondered whether people could offer an opinion about whether it is legit.
> Thanks so much for your help.
> Bee


some more photos of coat.
Thanks again.


----------



## bella73

bella73 said:


> some more photos of coat.
> Thanks again.


one more photos.
Please let me know if there are any other photos that would help.
Bee


----------



## terite

bella73 said:


> one more photos.
> Please let me know if there are any other photos that would help.
> Bee



It is so interesting to me that they would post a photo of a different coat - but you certainly received (more photos of) the more valuable coat of the two.

You say that you have not received the coat - but there are lots of new photos and they all look good. 

Also, they didn't mention that it was a slim fit in the ad either.

A photo of the coat lying open - showing the lining - would be nice to see - and what does the Made in tag say?

t


----------



## Maureenie

Hi there,


Thank you for helping!  I've requested her for the pictures which she did add but they are not clear either.  Please help if possible!

Thank you!


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping!  I've requested her for the pictures which she did add but they are not clear either.  Please help if possible!
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, I know that bag - genuine.
t


----------



## honeyjojo

Hello Lovely Ladies of the Burberry section,

Firstly Happy Easter everyone!!

I found this Burberry small bag on my travels today (better to be shopping than eating easter eggs )
I have compared it to a authentic burberry clutch that I own and Im thinking its genuine, the only thing is underneath the Made in Italy stamp there is no date code.

I have attached a lot of pictures, but if you require any additional please just ask.

If anyone would mind just glancing through my pics to help me confirm authenticity it would be very much appreciated.

xxxxxxx


----------



## terite

honeyjojo said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies of the Burberry section,
> 
> Firstly Happy Easter everyone!!
> 
> I found this Burberry small bag on my travels today (better to be shopping than eating easter eggs )
> I have compared it to a authentic burberry clutch that I own and Im thinking its genuine, the only thing is underneath the Made in Italy stamp there is no date code.
> 
> I have attached a lot of pictures, but if you require any additional please just ask.
> 
> If anyone would mind just glancing through my pics to help me confirm authenticity it would be very much appreciated.
> 
> xxxxxxx




Get out a toothbrush and start scrubbing it up. 

Genuine - just a year or two before the date codes, so I will say about year 2000/2001. You can turn that lining inside out and clean it up too.

Gee - now I want to go thrifting.
t


----------



## honeyjojo

hi T,

Thank you sooo much for confirming authenticity for me.
I didnt want to start scrubbing incase it was fake, then I wouldve chucked it in the bin 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## terite

honeyjojo said:


> hi T,
> 
> Thank you sooo much for confirming authenticity for me.
> I didnt want to start scrubbing incase it was fake, then I wouldve chucked it in the bin
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx



You are welcome
t


----------



## bella73

terite said:


> It is so interesting to me that they would post a photo of a different coat - but you certainly received (more photos of) the more valuable coat of the two.
> 
> You say that you have not received the coat - but there are lots of new photos and they all look good.
> 
> Also, they didn't mention that it was a slim fit in the ad either.
> 
> A photo of the coat lying open - showing the lining - would be nice to see - and what does the Made in tag say?
> 
> t


Hi Terite,
Thank you so much for looking at the coat for me. 
I think my last post autocorrected and said i do not have the quote but should have read i now have the coat.  
I have taken some more photos of the inside of the coat and i hope they show what you need.
I was surprised that it was slim fit too- do you know whether the ivybridge came in slim fit?.  
Thanks,
Bee


----------



## terite

bella73 said:


> Hi Terite,
> Thank you so much for looking at the coat for me.
> I think my last post autocorrected and said i do not have the quote but should have read i now have the coat.
> I have taken some more photos of the inside of the coat and i hope they show what you need.
> I was surprised that it was slim fit too- do you know whether the ivybridge came in slim fit?.
> Thanks,
> Bee




Everything looks good
t


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

Dear Experts,

I found a local seller who sells Burberry bags, I need your help to authenticate these bags.
Thanks in advance


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

The other bag:


----------



## Addy

WhiteSnowBear said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I found a local seller who sells Burberry bags, I need your help to authenticate these bags.
> Thanks in advance



Need overall exterior and interior pics, hardware, serial number


----------



## Addy

WhiteSnowBear said:


> The other bag:


Fake


----------



## terite

Addy said:


> Fake



*Hi Addy!

Happy Easter Holidays!
t*


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

Addy said:


> Fake


Thanks a lot Addy


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

Addy said:


> Need overall exterior and interior pics, hardware, serial number


Thanks for your help Addy


----------



## mrscadiaz

Good morning!

Can you please help me authenticate this item? Also, I messaged the seller to receive additional photographs, which I've attached here.

Item Name: Red Burberry rain trench size XS
Item Number: 281654670778
Seller ID: nina5758 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281654670778?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## terite

mrscadiaz said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this item? Also, I messaged the seller to receive additional photographs, which I've attached here.
> 
> Item Name: Red Burberry rain trench size XS
> Item Number: 281654670778
> Seller ID: nina5758
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281654670778?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks for your help!



Genuine
t


----------



## lobonn

Hello burberry experts,
 Can you help authenticate this wallet? Thanks!

 Item Name: Authentic Burberry Nova Plaid PVC Patented Leather Wallet
 Item number: 2250640
 Seller id: Pinstripesandme
 link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...-patented-leather-wallet-2250640/?tref=closet


----------



## terite

lobonn said:


> Hello burberry experts,
> Can you help authenticate this wallet? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Nova Plaid PVC Patented Leather Wallet
> Item number: 2250640
> Seller id: Pinstripesandme
> link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...-patented-leather-wallet-2250640/?tref=closet



Unless I am doing something wrong, I can't see the item because I do not belong to Tradesy. 

I will not join - I have seen them selling several fake Burberry items - you would have to cut/paste the photos for me to see them.

t


----------



## lobonn

Hi Terite, completely understand. I've saved the pics and uploaded them here.


----------



## lobonn

One more of the lining.


----------



## terite

lobonn said:


> One more of the lining.



These photos look good.
t


----------



## ba0688

can you please help authenticate
Burberry shoulder bag
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-shoulder-bag-2034438/
thanks in advance


----------



## terite

ba0688 said:


> can you please help authenticate
> Burberry shoulder bag
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-shoulder-bag-2034438/
> thanks in advance



I don't subscribe to Tradesy - I can see one photo - looks odd.
t


----------



## lobonn

terite said:


> These photos look good.
> t




Thanks!


----------



## terite

lobonn said:


> Thanks!



You are welcome.t


----------



## jenny812

Hi,

can you please authenticate this sunglasses from Burberry. I bought two of them from a site named Ottica.net. However, this sunglasses doesn't come with a booklet.
This is the Burberry 4191































Thank you in advance.


----------



## jenny812

For more picture,

















Thanks.


----------



## terite

jenny812 said:


> For more picture,
> 
> Thanks.



Nice!
Real
t


----------



## jo10013

Good morning Terite, 
I just got this trench coat and would like to confirm it's authentic. Thanks for your help! 

Item #: 281656607872 
Item Name: Burberry London Westland Sateen Trench, Purple , SizeWomen's) US 4
Seller ID: turtletabcde
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...3VmP9FJex0WPHFquWnMZ8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

jo10013 said:


> Good morning Terite,
> I just got this trench coat and would like to confirm it's authentic. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item #: 281656607872
> Item Name: Burberry London Westland Sateen Trench, Purple , SizeWomen's) US 4
> Seller ID: turtletabcde
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...3VmP9FJex0WPHFquWnMZ8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Genuine
t


----------



## jo10013

You are the best!


----------



## jo10013

Thanks! You are the best and really helpful!


----------



## charlottechow

Item Name:Burberry London trench 
Item Number:161674905198
Seller ID: trendy boutiqued
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/161674905198?nav=BUYING_BEST_OFFERS

Thanks t


----------



## terite

jo10013 said:


> Thanks! You are the best and really helpful!



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

charlottechow said:


> Item Name:Burberry London trench
> Item Number:161674905198
> Seller ID: trendy boutiqued
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/161674905198?nav=BUYING_BEST_OFFERS
> 
> Thanks t



Genuine trench
t


----------



## charlottechow

thanks


----------



## charlottechow

item name&#65306;burberry trench
item number&#65306; 131475583851
seller&#65306;iluvbargains07
link http://m.ebay.com/itm/131475583851?nav=BUYING_BEST_OFFERS

can u help check this also? I am countering offer this right now. thanks


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> You are welcome
> t


did Burberry ever use that style box ??
jayne


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> did Burberry ever use that style box ??
> jayne



I am not sure what you mean?
t


----------



## terite

charlottechow said:


> thanks


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

charlottechow said:


> item name&#65306;burberry trench
> item number&#65306; 131475583851
> seller&#65306;iluvbargains07
> link http://m.ebay.com/itm/131475583851?nav=BUYING_BEST_OFFERS
> 
> can u help check this also? I am countering offer this right now. thanks



I would like to see a photo of underneath of the collar and a photo of the coat lying open.
t


----------



## encorevt

I purchased this via EBAY before I found your web page.... It feels wonderful and I am hoping to find out if it is real





encorevt said:


> did Burberry ever use that style box ??
> jayne


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> I purchased this via EBAY before I found your web page.... It feels wonderful and I am hoping to find out if it is real



It is fake - return it - go through paypal "item not as described" - do what paypal instructs.

Also - report that link.
t


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> It is fake - return it - go through paypal "item not as described" - do what paypal instructs.
> 
> Also - report that link.
> t


thank you !!!!!!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi Good Afternoon,

Just received this beauty in the mail.

Pictures can be seen here:

http://www.yogile.com/emq94wyz#41s

If you need more detailed pictures-I would be happy to take more!

Just wanted to be sure it was authentic. Thank you in advance for your help!

item name&#65306;Burberry Brit Quilted Jacket!!
item number&#65306;none
seller&#65306;donnaaly
link https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Brit-Quilted-Jacket-55288bb1729a6665f8006640


----------



## doumanger

hi can any one tell me this tag is real or fake one..
just get this from my friend 

thanks


----------



## Addy

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Good Afternoon,
> 
> Just received this beauty in the mail.
> 
> Pictures can be seen here:
> 
> http://www.yogile.com/emq94wyz#41s
> 
> If you need more detailed pictures-I would be happy to take more!
> 
> Just wanted to be sure it was authentic. Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> item name&#65306;Burberry Brit Quilted Jacket!!
> item number&#65306;none
> seller&#65306;donnaaly
> link https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Brit-Quilted-Jacket-55288bb1729a6665f8006640



Looks good


----------



## Addy

doumanger said:


> hi can any one tell me this tag is real or fake one..
> just get this from my friend
> 
> thanks



Need pics showing placement on scarf, pic of back of tag where it attaches to the scarf


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Addy said:


> Looks good



Thank you Addy! Your help is beyond appreciated! Now I can really enjoy this lovely jacket


----------



## cara82

hi Addy,

I just purchase this wallet, can you help checking..? 
I've searched online at the official page it has the "made in italy" but mine has not., is it possible?

thanks

Name: Bicolour London Patent Leather Porter Continental wallet
Link: -none - bought in burberry counter
Pic: attached


----------



## joeso88

Hello again. I would like your opinion on these 2 eBay items. I'm not 100% sure myself. I hope i posted everything right. Thank You very much.

First Item:
Item name&#65306;Burberry London Navy Blue Wool Zip Jumper Made in Italy size XL
item number&#65306;261853892274
seller&#65306;esco.bar.sh0p
link: LINK

Second Item:
Item name&#65306;Monedero, cartera pequeño. Burberrys
item number&#65306;111648171790
seller&#65306;ngar1517
link: Link


----------



## terite

cara82 said:


> hi Addy,
> 
> I just purchase this wallet, can you help checking..?
> I've searched online at the official page it has the "made in italy" but mine has not., is it possible?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Name: Bicolour London Patent Leather Porter Continental wallet
> Link: -none - bought in burberry counter
> Pic: attached




We need to see some more photos - look for a made in stamp 
t


----------



## terite

joeso88 said:


> Hello again. I would like your opinion on these 2 eBay items. I'm not 100% sure myself. I hope i posted everything right. Thank You very much.
> 
> First Item:
> Item name&#65306;Burberry London Navy Blue Wool Zip Jumper Made in Italy size XL
> item number&#65306;261853892274
> seller&#65306;esco.bar.sh0p
> link: LINK
> 
> Second Item:
> Item name&#65306;Monedero, cartera pequeño. Burberrys
> item number&#65306;111648171790
> seller&#65306;ngar1517
> link: Link




Both genuine items.
t


----------



## joeso88

terite said:


> Both genuine items.
> t



Thank You.  You confirmed my thoughts.


----------



## yunners

Hey! I would like your opinion on these 3 eBay items. Thanks in advance!

First Item:
Item name&#65306;Gray Plaid Cashmere Burberry London Scarf Muffler
item number&#65306;221748291374
seller&#65306;2004jjr
link: LINK

Second Item:
Item name&#65306;Burberry London Lady's Wool Duffle Coat, Japan Line, Beige, IT36
item number&#65306;251918809438
seller&#65306;ilyshelly
link:  Link

Final item:
Item name&#65306;burberry cashmere scarf
item number&#65306;151650696764
seller&#65306;sabrina_rocks
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-cashmere-scarf-/151650696764?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=gweCYb6WulZLmYTz8oir9%252BEJUq4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks!


----------



## terite

yunners said:


> Hey! I would like your opinion on these 3 eBay items. Thanks in advance!
> 
> First Item:
> Item name&#65306;Gray Plaid Cashmere Burberry London Scarf Muffler
> item number&#65306;221748291374
> seller&#65306;2004jjr
> link: LINK
> 
> Second Item:
> Item name&#65306;Burberry London Lady's Wool Duffle Coat, Japan Line, Beige, IT36
> item number&#65306;251918809438
> seller&#65306;ilyshelly
> link:  Link
> 
> Final item:
> Item name&#65306;burberry cashmere scarf
> item number&#65306;151650696764
> seller&#65306;sabrina_rocks
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-ca...ulZLmYTz8oir9%2BEJUq4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks!



Looks good
Need photos of tags
Looks off 
t


----------



## yunners

terite said:


> Looks good
> Need photos of tags
> Looks off
> t


Thanks!


----------



## terite

yunners said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## ba0688

terite said:


> I don't subscribe to Tradesy - I can see one photo - looks odd.
> t


 here are some additional pictures


----------



## terite

ba0688 said:


> here are some additional pictures



What is inside? Send a photo of the Made in tag


----------



## pinkjennipoo

Item Name: Burberry London Beige Buckingham Trench Coat
Item Number: 171761885155 
Seller ID: hughie8465
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1595-Burber...FlTTWBqDOdiEo8R%2FlB4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## pinkjennipoo

TIA!!


----------



## ba0688

terite said:


> What is inside? Send a photo of the Made in tag


 No tags inside.here are more pictures if it helps


----------



## terite

ba0688 said:


> No tags inside.here are more pictures if it helps



Looks all wrong to me.
t


----------



## coneptual

Hi, Could you please authenticate this trench coat? Thank you so much.

Item Name: 


*Womens Burberry Nova Check Duffle Trench Coat Size S M Plaid Lining Wool Jacket*
 

 Item Number: 131481533973
Seller ID:  donpoppa
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Burb...973?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9ce8fe15


----------



## coneptual

Hi, I just got this trench coat from therealreal.com and need experts' opinion.
The tag inside seems fine but there is no size tag and no tag where it was made.
Could you confirm whether this coat is real or not?
Thank you so much.


----------



## terite

coneptual said:


> Hi, I just got this trench coat from therealreal.com and need experts' opinion.
> The tag inside seems fine but there is no size tag and no tag where it was made.
> Could you confirm whether this coat is real or not?
> Thank you so much.



real
t


----------



## coneptual

terite said:


> real
> t


Thank you so much.


----------



## yunners

Hey!

I just got a scarf from eBay.

Look's off to me, because of the quality of stitching on the tag and the irregular sizing of the font.

The pattern on the cashmere is also not as sharp as I would expect.

What do you think?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Addy

yunners said:


> Hey!
> 
> I just got a scarf from eBay.
> 
> Look's off to me, because of the quality of stitching on the tag and the irregular sizing of the font.
> 
> The pattern on the cashmere is also not as sharp as I would expect.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!!!



Please see post 1 for posting format, thanks!


----------



## yunners

Addy said:


> Please see post 1 for posting format, thanks!



Sorry!

Thanks!

Item Name: 
Burberry London Signature Plaid Scarf 100% Cashmere New 100% Authentic!


Item Number: 331526527215
Seller ID: chef4atbay
Link: LINK


----------



## PeaceLoveShop

Please help authenticate.  Thank you so much 

Burberry Blue Label shoulder bag
LINK


----------



## Addy

yunners said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:
> Burberry London Signature Plaid Scarf 100% Cashmere New 100% Authentic!
> 
> 
> Item Number: 331526527215
> Seller ID: chef4atbay
> Link: LINK



Please post pic of text on edges of back side where tag is sewn onto scarf


----------



## Addy

PeaceLoveShop said:


> Please help authenticate.  Thank you so much
> 
> Burberry Blue Label shoulder bag
> LINK



Bump for *T*


----------



## yunners

Addy said:


> Please post pic of text on edges of back side where tag is sewn onto scarf








Thanks!


----------



## terite

PeaceLoveShop said:


> Please help authenticate.  Thank you so much
> 
> Burberry Blue Label shoulder bag
> LINK



I am looking for hardware embossed Blue Label - please check for that.
t


----------



## PeaceLoveShop

Thank you Addy!



terite said:


> I am looking for hardware embossed Blue Label - please check for that.
> t


Thanks T, I will ask seller for that


----------



## doumanger

doumanger said:


> hi can any one tell me this tag is real or fake one..
> Just get this from my friend
> 
> thanks




sorry for late reply here is additional photo


----------



## terite

doumanger said:


> sorry for late reply here is additional photo



real
t


----------



## yunners

yunners said:


> View attachment 2975378
> View attachment 2975379
> View attachment 2975380
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Bump in case it has been lost in thread.

Just saw on the other side of the edge that it says SAE.1 is that a good or bad sign?


----------



## ka.gonenc

Hello! I need some help, I bought a Burberry polo but I have e very bad feeling about it (logo, label and just everything), I have 3 days to return it but need to be sure if it is really fake before i blame the seller. thanks in advance!

Item Name: Burberry polo
Item Number: ---
Seller ID: xxl
Link: https://www.modacruz.com//ikinciel_burberry_bluz_fırsaaat-burberry_297198


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Hello! I need some help, I bought a Burberry polo but I have e very bad feeling about it (logo, label and just everything), I have 3 days to return it but need to be sure if it is really fake before i blame the seller. thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry polo
> Item Number: ---
> Seller ID: xxl
> Link: https://www.modacruz.com//ikinciel_burberry_bluz_fırsaaat-burberry_297198



fake
t


----------



## terite

yunners said:


> Bump in case it has been lost in thread.
> 
> Just saw on the other side of the edge that it says SAE.1 is that a good or bad sign?


Good sign - I gave it the thumbs up.
t


----------



## PeaceLoveShop

Hi, I found another one of this bag, (but better coz it's black  )
I would really appreciate your help in telling me if it's authentic or not. Thank you in advance 

ITEM NAME: Burberry Blue Label bag
ITEM NUMBER: 131487219167
SELLER: brandolls
LINK: EBAY + more pictures HERE


----------



## terite

PeaceLoveShop said:


> Hi, I found another one of this bag, (but better coz it's black  )
> I would really appreciate your help in telling me if it's authentic or not. Thank you in advance
> 
> ITEM NAME: Burberry Blue Label bag
> ITEM NUMBER: 131487219167
> SELLER: brandolls
> LINK: EBAY + more pictures HERE



need photos of the Blue Label/label and some embossed hardware.
t


----------



## yunners

Got another eBay scarf for you guys to look at, thanks!

Item name&#65306;burberry cashmere scarf
item number&#65306;151650696764
seller&#65306;sabrina_rocks
link: LINK






This one doesn't say SAE 1 but instead says Mion T.

Thanks!


----------



## PeaceLoveShop

terite said:


> need photos of the Blue Label/label and some embossed hardware.
> t


oh, ok, thank you   which hardware has the embossing?  should I ask for pics of the zipper pulls? or is it at the D-rings?


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> fake
> t



thank you. is it certain? seller claims that it is authentic and bought in Italy. you are 100% sure it is fake right?


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> thank you. is it certain? seller claims that it is authentic and bought in Italy. you are 100% sure it is fake right?



Yes, I am certain. This is an obvious fake. 

Also funny that she claims that it was bought in Italy - as it is so-called "Made in Great Britain" on the tag - lol. 

t


----------



## terite

PeaceLoveShop said:


> oh, ok, thank you   which hardware has the embossing?  should I ask for pics of the zipper pulls? or is it at the D-rings?



You are looking for Blue Label embossed on the hardware. Also - there is no photo of the Blue Label - label in this auction either.

Find a bag that clearly shows that it is the real deal.
t


----------



## terite

yunners said:


> Got another eBay scarf for you guys to look at, thanks!
> 
> Item name&#65306;burberry cashmere scarf
> item number&#65306;151650696764
> seller&#65306;sabrina_rocks
> link: LINK
> 
> This one doesn't say SAE 1 but instead says Mion T.
> 
> Thanks!



The label looks good -there should be a second label on that scarf though - the scarf itself looks good - so do the tassels. I don't like the label placement though, so I would ask for a photo of the second label.
T


----------



## dpotter16

Can anyone give me an opinion on this scarf?

Item Name: Burberry Scarf
Item Number: 331538427650
Seller ID: maryt21350
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331538427650


----------



## yunners

terite said:


> The label looks good -there should be a second label on that scarf though - the scarf itself looks good - so do the tassels. I don't like the label placement though, so I would ask for a photo of the second label.
> T




I have the scarf already but I don't see a second label, just the front label with the material tag on the side. I'll look for another label when I am home.

The previous scarf that had SAE1 on the back of the tag also only had one label.


----------



## meb83

Hi all - I received this purse, and wondering if someone can verify authenticity for me?
I can't seem to find any info other than the serial number when I google it.. Please help  Thanks!


----------



## meb83

... This is a continuation of my post (sorry wanted to provide as many images as possible)
To verify authenticity - it was given to me by a friend whose relative had passed and it was just sitting in my closet. 
I am including images of a wallet as well. I am not selling this, just wondering if either item is authentic. Thank You


----------



## kittykatia

Hello dear authenticators!
Please help me authenticate this lovely tee i found at a factory outlet here in Peru  amazing deals! it looks real to me but you are the experts  thanks a lot in advance for your time and help!


----------



## kittykatia

some more


----------



## terite

meb83 said:


> ... This is a continuation of my post (sorry wanted to provide as many images as possible)
> To verify authenticity - it was given to me by a friend whose relative had passed and it was just sitting in my closet.
> I am including images of a wallet as well. I am not selling this, just wondering if either item is authentic. Thank You



Yes, both items are authentic - from about 2002.
t


----------



## terite

kittykatia said:


> Hello dear authenticators!
> Please help me authenticate this lovely tee i found at a factory outlet here in Peru  amazing deals! it looks real to me but you are the experts  thanks a lot in advance for your time and help!



Pictures are so small I can't tell.
t


----------



## meb83

Awesome! Appreciate your time in getting back to me  have a great day!!


----------



## kittykatia

terite said:


> Pictures are so small I can't tell.
> t


Ooops sorry , i hope these pics are better


----------



## kittykatia

terite said:


> Pictures are so small I can't tell.
> t


Care tag


----------



## kittykatia

terite said:


> Pictures are so small I can't tell.
> t



Dont seem to be able to upload more than one at the time ;(


----------



## kittykatia

terite said:


> Pictures are so small I can't tell.
> t


shoulders


----------



## kittykatia

terite said:


> Pictures are so small I can't tell.
> t


Nova check shoulder tee


----------



## yunners

yunners said:


> I have the scarf already but I don't see a second label, just the front label with the material tag on the side. I'll look for another label when I am home.
> 
> The previous scarf that had SAE1 on the back of the tag also only had one label.




Didn't see another tag on the scarf just the front tag. 

I looked online and many authentic scarfs have the MION T on the interior of the label, but I wouldn't think that would be too hard to falsify. 

Any other ways to tell?

Thanks!!


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Yes, I am certain. This is an obvious fake.
> 
> Also funny that she claims that it was bought in Italy - as it is so-called "Made in Great Britain" on the tag - lol.
> 
> t



Thanks, you helped me a lot, i am sending it back tomorrow


----------



## terite

meb83 said:


> Awesome! Appreciate your time in getting back to me  have a great day!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## yunners

yunners said:


> Didn't see another tag on the scarf just the front tag.
> 
> I looked online and many authentic scarfs have the MION T on the interior of the label, but I wouldn't think that would be too hard to falsify.
> 
> Any other ways to tell?
> 
> Thanks!!




Bump for T thanks!


----------



## terite

kittykatia said:


> shoulders



Genuine - Burberry Children
t


----------



## terite

yunners said:


> Didn't see another tag on the scarf just the front tag.
> 
> I looked online and many authentic scarfs have the MION T on the interior of the label, but I wouldn't think that would be too hard to falsify.
> 
> Any other ways to tell?
> 
> Thanks!!



Older scarves just came with the one label.

Newer scarves should have one label and one care tag.

Your label looks good - does it feel like cashmere?
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Thanks, you helped me a lot, i am sending it back tomorrow



Yes, definitely send it right back!
t
(your seller is telling tales - but stay polite and follow through)


----------



## yunners

terite said:


> Older scarves just came with the one label.
> 
> Newer scarves should have one label and one care tag.
> 
> Your label looks good - does it feel like cashmere?
> t




Ah I see, it does feel like cashmere!

Thanks!


----------



## charlottechow

terite said:


> I would like to see a photo of underneath of the collar and a photo of the coat lying open.
> t



Here it is thanks


----------



## charlottechow

charlottechow said:


> Here it is thanks



One more sorry don't know how to put this in one message


----------



## terite

charlottechow said:


> One more sorry don't know how to put this in one message



Perfect.
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

yunners said:


> Ah I see, it does feel like cashmere!
> 
> Thanks!



Good! If you know the feel of cashmere - it can't be faked - acrylic "squeeks!" ha ha.
t


----------



## charlottechow

charlottechow said:


> item name&#65306;burberry trench
> item number&#65306; 131475583851
> seller&#65306;iluvbargains07
> link http://m.ebay.com/itm/131475583851?nav=BUYING_BEST_OFFERS
> 
> can u help check this also? I am countering offer this right now. thanks



Here is the original eBay link thanks


----------



## charlottechow

terite said:


> Perfect.
> Genuine
> t


Thanks t


----------



## terite

charlottechow said:


> Here is the original eBay link thanks



We did this one already - real


----------



## terite

charlottechow said:


> Thanks t


You are welcome.
t


----------



## jo10013

Hi Terite,
I am not sure if this is right to post it here, but I got frustrated ...
So I bought this a few months ago on ebay and I thought this is an authentic Burberry scarf. But I just didn't like it that much. So I sold it recently. Now the buyer said it's fake and asked for a refund. I agreed to take it back, and I also contacted the seller who sold this to me. He insisted this is authentic! I am sure I am just going to keep it to avoid the headache.. but just want to know if I really got screwed at the first place! Thanks...


Item Name:Burberry 100% Cashmere Light Camel Check Happy Scarf
Item ID: 271819480590
Seller ID: luxuryj
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...3VmP9FJex0WPHFquWnMZ8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This is the link of the scarf I purchased at the first place:

Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/475-BURBERR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## terite

jo10013 said:


> Hi Terite,
> I am not sure if this is right to post it here, but I got frustrated ...
> So I bought this a few months ago on ebay and I thought this is an authentic Burberry scarf. But I just didn't like it that much. So I sold it recently. Now the buyer said it's fake and asked for a refund. I agreed to take it back, and I also contacted the seller who sold this to me. He insisted this is authentic! I am sure I am just going to keep it to avoid the headache.. but just want to know if I really got screwed at the first place! Thanks...
> 
> 
> Item Name:Burberry 100% Cashmere Light Camel Check Happy Scarf
> Item ID: 271819480590
> Seller ID: luxuryj
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...3VmP9FJex0WPHFquWnMZ8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> This is the link of the scarf I purchased at the first place:
> 
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/475-BURBERR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




It is a very nice (older style) nova check HAPPY SCARF - 
I would keep that one (lol) very nice.
t

PS: Yes, I understand the frustration of selling something and a bidder claims it is fake when it is not. I think it is part of the seller's trade - it happens to me also - I just do the return.


----------



## jo10013

terite said:


> It is a very nice (older style) nova check HAPPY SCARF -
> I would keep that one (lol) very nice.
> t
> 
> PS: Yes, I understand the frustration of selling something and a bidder claims it is fake when it is not. I think it is part of the seller's trade - it happens to me also - I just do the return.


Thanks a million!
You made my day!
Now I am going to keep it and enjoy it! (Not like right now..but in the winter..LOL)

Thanks again!


----------



## terite

jo10013 said:


> Thanks a million!
> You made my day!
> Now I am going to keep it and enjoy it! (Not like right now..but in the winter..LOL)
> 
> Thanks again!



And Burberry's last fashion show had scarves with the side tassels like that - so how fabulous to get that scarf back!


----------



## jo10013

terite said:


> And Burberry's last fashion show had scarves with the side tassels like that - so how fabulous to get that scarf back!


Yes..We think of the bright side!


----------



## PeaceLoveShop

terite said:


> You are looking for Blue Label embossed on the hardware. Also - there is no photo of the Blue Label - label in this auction either.
> 
> Find a bag that clearly shows that it is the real deal.
> t


thank you for the advise


----------



## terite

PeaceLoveShop said:


> thank you for the advise



You are welcome.
t


----------



## MsHolly

Can someone verify authenticity of this Burberry bag, please? Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Can someone verify authenticity of this Burberry bag, please? Thanks so much!



Can you get the photos in focus?
t


----------



## Snowy Girl

Please help to authenticate this Burberry wristlet.
It is in a local consignment shop.  I have seen similar Burberry wristlets, but the band across the middle is made of webbing.  This bag has a tan/taupe colored leather band that matches the leather on the rest of the bag.

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Wristlet (Either Fuller, House Check from my research)
Link (if available):No Link - Images taken at the store
Photoslease see attached

Thank you for your help


----------



## MsHolly

Strange, the photos are clear on my end. These photos are from the seller since bag is not in my possession.


----------



## MsHolly

Strange, the photos are clear on my end. These photos are from the seller since bag is not in my possession



terite said:


> Can you get the photos in focus?
> t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Can you get the photos in focus?
> t



Also, seller says the leather edges and trimming has some peeling, which I thought was common of vinyl, not of leather,  but you are all the experts, I'm just skeptical. I don't even mind the condition since it seems to be an older bag, as long as it's authentic. Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## hitt

Not sure about the name of this bag. I think it may be from the  Haymarket line based on the series of number in the inner tag but I  could be way off.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

hitt said:


> Not sure about the name of this bag. I think it may be from the  Haymarket line based on the series of number in the inner tag but I  could be way off.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Genuine
Nova Check - pink
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Also, seller says the leather edges and trimming has some peeling, which I thought was common of vinyl, not of leather,  but you are all the experts, I'm just skeptical. I don't even mind the condition since it seems to be an older bag, as long as it's authentic. Thanks in advance for your time!




It is coated canvas - many bags are made of this - this is an older (vintage) bag. 

It is authentic
t


----------



## terite

Snowy Girl said:


> Please help to authenticate this Burberry wristlet.
> It is in a local consignment shop.  I have seen similar Burberry wristlets, but the band across the middle is made of webbing.  This bag has a tan/taupe colored leather band that matches the leather on the rest of the bag.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Wristlet (Either Fuller, House Check from my research)
> Link (if available):No Link - Images taken at the store
> Photoslease see attached
> 
> Thank you for your help



Need photo of the interior and better photo of the stamp/serial number
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> It is coated canvas - many bags are made of this - this is an older (vintage) bag.
> 
> It is authentic
> t



Thank you so much! I thought it might have been vintage.


----------



## hitt

terite said:


> Genuine
> Nova Check - pink
> t


Thank you for taking time out to look at my post. I was a bit worried about the stripes not matching up with each other.  

Would you happen to know the name of the bag or is it simply Nova Check Crossbody in Pink? 

Thank you again!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Thank you so much! I thought it might have been vintage.



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

hitt said:


> Thank you for taking time out to look at my post. I was a bit worried about the stripes not matching up with each other.
> 
> Would you happen to know the name of the bag or is it simply Nova Check Crossbody in Pink?
> 
> Thank you again!



Haymarket check has the knights - you have pink nova check (coated canvas).

I don't think that the bags had names (like they often do today).

Maybe someone else can comment on what they remember about the names of the bags in 2004.
t


----------



## Snowy Girl

Snowy Girl said:


> Please help to authenticate this Burberry wristlet.
> It is in a local consignment shop.  I have seen similar Burberry wristlets, but the band across the middle is made of webbing.  This bag has a tan/taupe colored leather band that matches the leather on the rest of the bag.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Wristlet (Either Fuller, House Check from my research)
> Link (if available):No Link - Images taken at the store
> Photoslease see attached
> 
> Thank you for your help


Additional images below


----------



## terite

Snowy Girl said:


> Additional images below



These photos look good.
t


----------



## Snowy Girl

terite said:


> Need photo of the interior and better photo of the stamp/serial number
> t


I posted the images you requested below.
(I may have originally posted them in an incorrect place)


----------



## terite

Snowy Girl said:


> I posted the images you requested below.
> (I may have originally posted them in an incorrect place)



these photos look good.
t


----------



## Snowy Girl

terite said:


> these photos look good.
> t


Thank you for your help:
Does that mean you think it is authentic?


----------



## terite

Snowy Girl said:


> Thank you for your help:
> Does that mean you think it is authentic?



yes


----------



## Andrea777

Seller: garage sale 
Item: pebbled hobo
Bought today and figured I'd see if fake or authentic 
Thank you ladies
http://s288.photobucket.com/user/andreaandperry/library/


----------



## Addy

Andrea777 said:


> Seller: garage sale
> Item: pebbled hobo
> Bought today and figured I'd see if fake or authentic
> Thank you ladies
> http://s288.photobucket.com/user/andreaandperry/library/



Need pics of MADE IN stamp and serial number stamp, care tags if there


----------



## cara82

> Originally Posted by cara82
> hi Addy,
> 
> I just purchase this wallet, can you help checking..?
> I've searched online at the official page it has the "made in italy" but mine has not., is it possible?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Name: Bicolour London Patent Leather Porter Continental wallet
> Link: -none - bought in burberry counter
> Pic: attached
> 
> We need to see some more photos - look for a made in stamp
> t



Hi t,

sorry long response, I've been quite busy lately,

pls find attached, actually I couldn't find anywhere around the purse, only at the burberry tags, coo Moldova?

pls help thx


----------



## Andrea777

Addy said:


> Need pics of MADE IN stamp and serial number stamp, care tags if there



Well unfortunately it's a "made in China"


----------



## Andrea777

Made in picture


----------



## flowergallm

violet8 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this coat for me.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Blue Label Coat
> Link (if available): http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-BEIGE-WOOL-TRENCH-350-OBO-W0QQAdIdZ560270423
> Photos: attached
> 
> Thank you very much!


Lovely coat


----------



## cavaliergirl76

Hello
I bought this bag on fashionphile and I just recieved it. I believe it is fake. It's very cheap feeling and looking in person. None of the hardware has Burberry on it. Can somebody please authenticate this for me. Thank you 

Item#82207
Seller: fashionphile
Item: Burberry patent supernova check

http://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-patent-supernova-check-medium-tote-black-82207


----------



## devinezky

hello there!!!

could you please help me authenticate this Burberry London Haymarket Check Mini Crossbody bag that my sister purchased yesterday from Ebay. Even it was stated that its authentic I had a feeling that my sister had been fooled by this seller as I believe this is fake but I want to make sure so please help me.










Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## joeso88

Hello again. I found this scarf in a second hand, and of course I am not 100% sure. Could You help me out?

Item Name: Burberry London Scarf 100% Lambswool
Link: 
Photos:


----------



## freckles412

Hello, can you help me authenticate this item on ebay please? Thanks a lot!

Item Name:BNWT Burberry Giant Check Fringed Cashmere Stone Check Scarf
Item Number:291452362978
Seller ID: lastudentessa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291452362978?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dl123

Hello!

I just purchased the following item off a popular seller on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121635286873?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Now I plan to take it to Burberry for an authenticity check, but was wondering if someone could give me peace of mind and confirm whether it is indeed legitimate.

images:
















Thank you in advance


----------



## meb83

terite said:


> Yes, both items are authentic - from about 2002.
> t



Could you tells the name of the bag?


----------



## meb83

meb83 said:


> Hi all - I received this purse, and wondering if someone can verify authenticity for me?
> I can't seem to find any info other than the serial number when I google it.. Please help  Thanks!


Could someone tell me the style name of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## bagnshoe

hi,
can you authentic this below auction?

item name: burberry wallet
seller id:houstonariel 
link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151670748107?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks!


----------



## Addy

bagnshoe said:


> hi,
> can you authentic this below auction?
> 
> item name: burberry wallet
> seller id:houstonariel
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151670748107?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks!



You missed the Item #: 151670748107

Fake

Please contribute to our forums as I do not check items for members who only ask for free AT assistance


----------



## Addy

dl123 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just purchased the following item off a popular seller on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121635286873?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Now I plan to take it to Burberry for an authenticity check, but was wondering if someone could give me peace of mind and confirm whether it is indeed legitimate.
> 
> images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance



Please see post 1 for format, also need pics of all tags


----------



## Addy

freckles412 said:


> Hello, can you help me authenticate this item on ebay please? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item Name:BNWT Burberry Giant Check Fringed Cashmere Stone Check Scarf
> Item Number:291452362978
> Seller ID: lastudentessa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291452362978?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good

Please contribute to our forums as I do not check items for members who only ask for free AT assistance


----------



## Addy

joeso88 said:


> Hello again. I found this scarf in a second hand, and of course I am not 100% sure. Could You help me out?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Scarf 100% Lambswool
> Link:
> Photos:



Looks good

Please contribute to our forums as I do not check items for members who only ask for free AT assistance


----------



## Addy

devinezky said:


> hello there!!!
> 
> could you please help me authenticate this Burberry London Haymarket Check Mini Crossbody bag that my sister purchased yesterday from Ebay. Even it was stated that its authentic I had a feeling that my sister had been fooled by this seller as I believe this is fake but I want to make sure so please help me.
> 
> View attachment 2984989
> View attachment 2984995
> View attachment 2984996
> View attachment 2984997
> View attachment 2984998
> View attachment 2985003
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



Please see format in post 1


----------



## Addy

cavaliergirl76 said:


> Hello
> I bought this bag on fashionphile and I just recieved it. I believe it is fake. It's very cheap feeling and looking in person. None of the hardware has Burberry on it. Can somebody please authenticate this for me. Thank you
> 
> Item#82207
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item: Burberry patent supernova check
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-patent-supernova-check-medium-tote-black-82207



Looks good

Please contribute to our forums as I do not check items for members who only ask for free AT assistance


----------



## Addy

Andrea777 said:


> Well unfortunately it's a "made in China"



Looks good


----------



## Addy

cara82 said:


> Hi t,
> 
> sorry long response, I've been quite busy lately,
> 
> pls find attached, actually I couldn't find anywhere around the purse, only at the burberry tags, coo Moldova?
> 
> pls help thx
> 
> View attachment 2983783
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983784
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983785
> 
> 
> View attachment 2983786



Need better pics of plastic piece, Burberry stamp, female part of snap

There should be MADE IN and serial number stamped somewhere


----------



## bagnshoe

Thanks addy for your quick reply .


----------



## Andrea777

Thanks addy, to bad I didn't wait a day and sold for $20. Thank you again for all you do and happys mothers day


----------



## cara82

> Originally Posted by cara82
> Hi t,
> 
> sorry long response, I've been quite busy lately,
> 
> pls find attached, actually I couldn't find anywhere around the purse, only at the burberry tags, coo Moldova?
> 
> pls help thx
> 
> Attachment 2983783
> 
> Attachment 2983784
> 
> Attachment 2983785
> 
> Attachment 2983786





> Need better pics of plastic piece, Burberry stamp, female part of snap
> 
> There should be MADE IN and serial number stamped somewhere



hi Addy, I found it..., woaa.. its so hidden 

what do you think?


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi,
I won this trench coat. It said that 100% authentic. I found out there are a lot of loose and un-cut thread ends. I have one black trench coat. The finish is beautiful. So i am worry about this. Can you check it for me, please? Thank you in advanced.
Item name:burberry london trench coat nova check collar
Item number:281683849945
Seller:elsiejj 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-lo...m8eZGZ6QiNiQM4VRV7heM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you very much!


----------



## Rolexer

Hello everyone!

I'm new to this forum. I just bought a new bag but I don't know if it is authentic and it will be gradeful if you help me with that.
Name of the bag: Burberry Nova Mens Business Work Crossbody Bag
Seller: vinhstudio on eBay
ID: 221754433808 link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221754433808?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here are some pictures:


----------



## tnt134

Could you please authenticate this poncho for me

Name : Burberry poncho color block
Seller id: medi_boob
Link :
http://m.ebay.com/itm/321742622304?...&srcrot=e11052.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1

Thanks so much


----------



## Missee

Please help me authenticate these bags. I would also really appreciate it if you could tell me if they are vintage or when they came out. Thank you very much in advance! 

Item Name: MNT Auth BURBERRY Hand Bag Nova Check Bordeaux Beige Purse 05110460400 4286
Item Number: 141651253041   
Seller ID: bestlife-japan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MNT-Auth-BU...041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fb129731

Item Name: Authentic BURBERRY Leather Nova Plaid PURSE BAG
Item Number: 251946170173  
Seller ID: vintage.luv
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251946170173?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: BURBERRY Authentic Brown Haymarket Check Leather Pochette Clutch Bag
Item Number: 251950431406  
Seller ID: galuhus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251950431406?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## dl123

Item Name: BURBERRY Giant Check Scarf 100% Cashmere Made In Scotland
Item Number: 121635286873 
Seller ID: ozsense2014
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121635286873?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

























Thank you


----------



## dweeny

hello, 
this 'burberry' jacket is from a friend of mine.
she bought it for 1500 euro.
but i think it's a fake one.
can you help me out?
sorry if my Englisch is not correct but i come from the Netherlands 


name: Burberry coat


----------



## henley5022

Hello,
Could you please let me know if this bag is authentic. Thanks

Item name: Used Genuine Medium Red Burberry Ledbury Grain Leather Hobo Bag
Item no.:  301620203088
Seller:   mal0401
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301620203088?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## terite

henley5022 said:


> Hello,
> Could you please let me know if this bag is authentic. Thanks
> 
> Item name: Used Genuine Medium Red Burberry Ledbury Grain Leather Hobo Bag
> Item no.:  301620203088
> Seller:   mal0401
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301620203088?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

dweeny said:


> hello,
> this 'burberry' jacket is from a friend of mine.
> she bought it for 1500 euro.
> but i think it's a fake one.
> can you help me out?
> sorry if my Englisch is not correct but i come from the Netherlands
> 
> 
> name: Burberry coat



Your pictures are so small - can you send a bigger photo of the label?
t


----------



## terite

dl123 said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY Giant Check Scarf 100% Cashmere Made In Scotland
> Item Number: 121635286873
> Seller ID: ozsense2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121635286873?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Fake
t


----------



## terite

Missee said:


> Please help me authenticate these bags. I would also really appreciate it if you could tell me if they are vintage or when they came out. Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: MNT Auth BURBERRY Hand Bag Nova Check Bordeaux Beige Purse 05110460400 4286
> Item Number: 141651253041
> Seller ID: bestlife-japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MNT-Auth-BU...041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fb129731
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BURBERRY Leather Nova Plaid PURSE BAG
> Item Number: 251946170173
> Seller ID: vintage.luv
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251946170173?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY Authentic Brown Haymarket Check Leather Pochette Clutch Bag
> Item Number: 251950431406
> Seller ID: galuhus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251950431406?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




*Bump for Addy
t
*


----------



## terite

tnt134 said:


> Could you please authenticate this poncho for me
> 
> Name : Burberry poncho color block
> Seller id: medi_boob
> Link :
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321742622304?...&srcrot=e11052.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thanks so much



No labels? Looks flimsy and stitching looks cheap.
Fake
t


----------



## terite

Rolexer said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I just bought a new bag but I don't know if it is authentic and it will be gradeful if you help me with that.
> Name of the bag: Burberry Nova Mens Business Work Crossbody Bag
> Seller: vinhstudio on eBay
> ID: 221754433808 link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221754433808?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Here are some pictures:



vintage
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

tjlin2566 said:


> Hi,
> I won this trench coat. It said that 100% authentic. I found out there are a lot of loose and un-cut thread ends. I have one black trench coat. The finish is beautiful. So i am worry about this. Can you check it for me, please? Thank you in advanced.
> Item name:burberry london trench coat nova check collar
> Item number:281683849945
> Seller:elsiejj
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-lo...m8eZGZ6QiNiQM4VRV7heM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you very much!



Quality control issues maybe - genuine - as long as you got the same one that is in the ebay photos.
t


----------



## dl123

terite said:


> Fake
> t



What do you suggest the best action would be here?
Just to send it back, or should I launch a PayPal dispute against them as they've sold 3 units already? I feel I should dispose of this item if it is indeed fake.

Also, could you kindly confirm what is off about the product? 

I don't want to send it back as this person will likely continue selling the product. There are 42 people watching the product and I'm sure he will sell them all. 

Thank you for all your help


----------



## dl123

dl123 said:


> What do you suggest the best action would be here?
> Just to send it back, or should I launch a PayPal dispute against them as they've sold 3 units already? I feel I should dispose of this item if it is indeed fake.
> 
> Also, could you kindly confirm what is off about the product?
> 
> I don't want to send it back as this person will likely continue selling the product. There are 42 people watching the product and I'm sure he will sell them all.
> 
> Thank you for all your help




The seller has now sent me a photo of his or her invoice from Burberry in HK











All the details on the invoice match up to the store information I found on Google


Pretty confused here


----------



## terite

dl123 said:


> What do you suggest the best action would be here?
> Just to send it back, or should I launch a PayPal dispute against them as they've sold 3 units already? I feel I should dispose of this item if it is indeed fake.
> 
> Also, could you kindly confirm what is off about the product?
> 
> I don't want to send it back as this person will likely continue selling the product. There are 42 people watching the product and I'm sure he will sell them all.
> 
> Thank you for all your help



What I would do, is open a dispute, escalate it to a claim, say "item not as described" Follow paypal's instructions. I would not return the item until paypal tells you to do so, and then make sure you get tracking.

Also, report the item.
t


----------



## terite

dl123 said:


> The seller has now sent me a photo of his or her invoice from Burberry in HK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the details on the invoice match up to the store information I found on Google
> 
> 
> Pretty confused here



Fake paperwork
t
labels and tags and packaging and receipts - all fake

Even without looking at the tags etc. it is an obvious fake as the pattern is not quite in the right proportions


----------



## dl123

terite said:


> Fake paperwork
> t
> labels and tags and packaging and receipts - all fake
> 
> Even without looking at the tags etc. it is an obvious fake as the pattern is not quite in the right proportions




Thank you for taking the time Terite, your responses are certainly appreciated. I will proceed as such.


----------



## tjlin2566

terite said:


> Quality control issues maybe - genuine - as long as you got the same one that is in the ebay photos.
> t


Yes. I got the same as the listing one.
Thank you very much. Very happy!


----------



## cara82

Hi Addy / Terite,

could you pls help me with this.. I have finally found the made in stamp;
attached pic. Is it genuine then?

thanks in advance 


if you remember my previous posts:



> Hi t,
> 
> sorry long response, I've been quite busy lately,
> 
> pls find attached, actually I couldn't find anywhere around the purse, only at the burberry tags, coo Moldova?
> 
> pls help thx
> 
> Attachment 2983783
> 
> Attachment 2983784
> 
> Attachment 2983785
> 
> Attachment 2983786





> Quote:
> Need better pics of plastic piece, Burberry stamp, female part of snap
> 
> There should be MADE IN and serial number stamped somewhere





> hi Addy, I found it..., woaa.. its so hidden
> 
> what do you think?


----------



## tnt134

terite said:


> No labels? Looks flimsy and stitching looks cheap.
> Fake
> t




Thanks you so so much terite


----------



## pasitmd1990

Please authenticate this wallet for me THANKS


----------



## terite

pasitmd1990 said:


> Please authenticate this wallet for me THANKS



need to see Made in stamp, serial number (check the card slots)
t


----------



## terite

tnt134 said:


> Thanks you so so much terite



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

tjlin2566 said:


> Yes. I got the same as the listing one.
> Thank you very much. Very happy!



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

dl123 said:


> Thank you for taking the time Terite, your responses are certainly appreciated. I will proceed as such.



You are welcome = just follow what paypal tells you to do. 

It will work out.
t


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> You are welcome = just follow what paypal tells you to do.
> 
> It will work out.
> t


You helped me back a few weeks ago on a scarf as well.  Paypal made me work with ebay.  I had to escalate the claim and the seller never did anything but try to claim it was real.  Long story short, seller wasn't in FL as he stated and I had to send it back to a holding house in CA.  Ebay gave me the return shipping label and my money back.  Please try to get the shipping label so they can track it !!


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> You helped me back a few weeks ago on a scarf as well.  Paypal made me work with ebay.  I had to escalate the claim and the seller never did anything but try to claim it was real.  Long story short, seller wasn't in FL as he stated and I had to send it back to a holding house in CA.  Ebay gave me the return shipping label and my money back.  Please try to get the shipping label so they can track it !!



Thanks for helping out with more information - the procedure might be evolving as ebay/paypal change.

I wouldn't get involved (in conversations) with the seller - keep it to business - I have always received the refund once the item tracks. 

I have also had buyers claim items that I sold were fake (when they were not) and I quickly would agree to a full refund for any reason - no use fighting.
t


----------



## dweeny

hi, 
here is a larger picture of the label.


thank you


----------



## terite

dweeny said:


> hi,
> here is a larger picture of the label.
> 
> 
> thank you



Sorry but it is fake.

I hope that she can return it.
t


----------



## jacquixo

could you please help me to authenticate this one ?

Item Name: UNISEX AUTHENTIC BURBERRY CLASSIC NOVA CHECK DOUBLE SCARF FRINGES DETAILS
Item Number: 281688638860
Seller ID: crazy4shoes12
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281688638860?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you!!


----------



## cara82

Addy said:


> Need better pics of plastic piece, Burberry stamp, female part of snap
> 
> There should be MADE IN and serial number stamped somewhere



hi... i've found it, can you check if this is genuine? thx in advance


----------



## terite

jacquixo said:


> could you please help me to authenticate this one ?
> 
> Item Name: UNISEX AUTHENTIC BURBERRY CLASSIC NOVA CHECK DOUBLE SCARF FRINGES DETAILS
> Item Number: 281688638860
> Seller ID: crazy4shoes12
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281688638860?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you!!



Need clear/close up photos of the labels.
t


----------



## terite

cara82 said:


> hi... i've found it, can you check if this is genuine? thx in advance



Addy requested:

Need better pics of plastic piece, Burberry stamp, female part of snap

There should be MADE IN and serial number stamped somewhere 		

You sent in the Made in stamp so far, so you still need the other photos.
t


----------



## zincre

awesome jacketfreeflpics.gq/41/o.png


----------



## mamps

I just bought this trench (I *think* it is a Buckingham from a few years back) off of ebay. I'd like to get your thoughts on authenticity. Thank you!

http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085804_zpsopmet2wf.jpg
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085752_zpsnyh9kbw3.jpg
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085725_zpsovctoszx.jpg
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085712_zpszuxwmfxr.jpg
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085659_zps298im43t.jpg
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085611_zpshrbmaqkt.jpg
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085554_zpspzdqczve.jpg
http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085530 1_zpsewktqdt3.jpg


----------



## terite

mamps said:


> I just bought this trench (I *think* it is a Buckingham from a few years back) off of ebay. I'd like to get your thoughts on authenticity. Thank you!
> 
> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085804_zpsopmet2wf.jpg
> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085752_zpsnyh9kbw3.jpg
> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085725_zpsovctoszx.jpg
> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085712_zpszuxwmfxr.jpg
> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085659_zps298im43t.jpg
> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085611_zpshrbmaqkt.jpg
> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085554_zpspzdqczve.jpg
> http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll34/mampy/20150513_085530 1_zpsewktqdt3.jpg



Genuine
t


----------



## jacquixo

could you please help me to authenticate this one ?

Item Name: 100% Authentic Burberry Classic Nova Check 100% Cashmere Scarf Made In Scotland
Item Number: 161705504512
Seller ID: finery_merchant
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161705504512?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thanks in advance


----------



## cara82

terite said:


> Addy requested:
> 
> Need better pics of plastic piece, Burberry stamp, female part of snap
> 
> There should be MADE IN and serial number stamped somewhere
> 
> You sent in the Made in stamp so far, so you still need the other photos.
> t


Hi t,

thanks for replying.. these are my pics, need help again to check... thank you..

Name: Bicolour London Patent Leather Porter Continental wallet
Link: -none - bought in burberry counter 
Pic: attached


----------



## terite

cara82 said:


> Hi t,
> 
> thanks for replying.. these are my pics, need help again to check... thank you..
> 
> Name: Bicolour London Patent Leather Porter Continental wallet
> Link: -none - bought in burberry counter
> Pic: attached



What is the serial number? send a photo of the box and a closer photo of the snap
t


----------



## Addy

Missee said:


> Please help me authenticate these bags. I would also really appreciate it if you could tell me if they are vintage or when they came out. Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: MNT Auth BURBERRY Hand Bag Nova Check Bordeaux Beige Purse 05110460400 4286
> Item Number: 141651253041
> Seller ID: bestlife-japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MNT-Auth-BU...041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fb129731
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BURBERRY Leather Nova Plaid PURSE BAG
> Item Number: 251946170173
> Seller ID: vintage.luv
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251946170173?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY Authentic Brown Haymarket Check Leather Pochette Clutch Bag
> Item Number: 251950431406
> Seller ID: galuhus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251950431406?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please contribute to our forums as I do not check items for members who only ask for free AT assistance


----------



## Two.time.bags

New to Burberry.  I've had a couple of vintage Burberry bags before but don't know much about the brand except that it was made in UK and Italy..  This coat is listed on a local FB group and I'm suspecting it's fake as there's no origin label and the care label is all in Chinese.


----------



## terite

Two.time.bags said:


> New to Burberry.  I've had a couple of vintage Burberry bags before but don't know much about the brand except that it was made in UK and Italy..  This coat is listed on a local FB group and I'm suspecting it's fake as there's no origin label and the care label is all in Chinese.



Hmm - not a genuine Burberry label - buttons are not right, style is not familiar, size tag looks wrong too.

Not a genuine Burberry item.
t


----------



## Two.time.bags

terite said:


> Hmm - not a genuine Burberry label - buttons are not right, style is not familiar, size tag looks wrong too.
> 
> Not a genuine Burberry item.
> t


Thanks very much terite.


----------



## nonames

Hai please help me to authenticate this bag really appreciate for your help thank you 
It comes with dust bag n card 
The tag written made in italy 
The number T-05-02


----------



## terite

nonames said:


> Hai please help me to authenticate this bag really appreciate for your help thank you
> It comes with dust bag n card
> The tag written made in italy
> The number T-05-02



The dust bag and card are many years newer than the vintage bag shown in the photo. It is odd that they would be sold together.

Can I see a photo of the inside of the bag and a better shot of the back of the Made in tag.
t


----------



## MsHolly

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Burberry girl's skirt I purchased recently. Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Burberry girl's skirt I purchased recently. Thanks so much!



Please send a clear in focus photo of the tags.
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Please send a clear in focus photo of the tags.
> t



Of Course! Hope this is better. I used flash.


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Of Course! Hope this is better. I used flash.



*Still looks blurry to me. Bump to Addy
t*


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> *Still looks blurry to me. Bump to Addy
> t*



Hmm, strange. It should be in HD and looks clear, even on my phone. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> *Still looks blurry to me. Bump to Addy
> t*



I just thought of something. It's higher quality and may just take a little time to load fully. Sorry about that. If not, it may be reduced by photobucket. Let me know if there's a way to upload the photos here.


----------



## nonames

nonames said:


> Hai please help me to authenticate this bag really appreciate for your help thank you
> It comes with dust bag n card
> The tag written made in italy
> The number T-05-02



Here the more pictures thank you


----------



## nonames

terite said:


> The dust bag and card are many years newer than the vintage bag shown in the photo. It is odd that they would be sold together.
> 
> Can I see a photo of the inside of the bag and a better shot of the back of the Made in tag.
> t



Yes of course thank you


----------



## terite

nonames said:


> Yes of course thank you



Genuine
PS - for that bag, the carrier bag would be blue and would not have come with a plastic card - but that's ok -


----------



## MsHolly

MsHolly said:


> Of Course! Hope this is better. I used flash.



Hi Addy. I would appreciate if you could take a look and let me know if the tags look legit. Thanks!


----------



## lynstall

Hello can somebody authenticate this burberry boston travel bag thank u


----------



## terite

lynstall said:


> Hello can somebody authenticate this burberry boston travel bag thank u



Send a photo of the inside tag
t


----------



## lynstall

Took more pics. Thank you.


----------



## nonames

terite said:


> Genuine
> PS - for that bag, the carrier bag would be blue and would not have come with a plastic card - but that's ok -



Thank you so much for your help


----------



## terite

lynstall said:


> Took more pics. Thank you.



Looking to see a Made in tag and a clear shot of the stamped Burberrys
t


----------



## terite

nonames said:


> Thank you so much for your help



You are welcome.
t


----------



## NKOV

Is looks like a real Burberry


----------



## lynstall

I can't find made in tag tab not sure if it was detached I bought it preloved. Heres pictures of the close up label. Thank you for your help terite


----------



## lynstall

Hello Nkov is it for my bag? Thank you


----------



## terite

NKOV said:


> Is looks like a real Burberry



Put the comment under the post - so we know which one you are talking about.

But I think it is the vintage holdall.

Well, the stamps look good - there are no red flags for me. Vintage item.
t


----------



## lynstall

Thank you very much terite. I appreciate your help.


----------



## girlwork

Item name: Auth Burberry scarf 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-scarf-555e9854bf6df547e80008fe

This is from Poshmark.  Please help me verify if it's Auth.. Tx


----------



## snowymittens

Hi, I'm considering this bag style and found the following online links for sale. Thanks for helping to authenticate before I get it. 

Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Small Northfield Bag
Item Number: 251951605373
Seller ID: jbest215
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ha...373?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa97c667d

and this: 

Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Small Northfield Bag
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: kamoni
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-North-Haymarket-Northfield-Handbag-551b1d7a99086a4e46005b2d


----------



## terite

snowymittens said:


> Hi, I'm considering this bag style and found the following online links for sale. Thanks for helping to authenticate before I get it.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Small Northfield Bag
> Item Number: 251951605373
> Seller ID: jbest215
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ha...373?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa97c667d
> 
> and this:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Small Northfield Bag
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: kamoni
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-North-Haymarket-Northfield-Handbag-551b1d7a99086a4e46005b2d




Both bags are missing required photos. Need Made in tags, serial numbers, tags in pockets - clear shots of the paper tags etc.
t


----------



## terite

lynstall said:


> Thank you very much terite. I appreciate your help.



You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

girlwork said:


> Item name: Auth Burberry scarf
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-scarf-555e9854bf6df547e80008fe
> 
> This is from Poshmark.  Please help me verify if it's Auth.. Tx



Fake 
t


----------



## girlwork

terite said:


> Fake
> t



Thanks so much!!


----------



## girlwork

terite said:


> Fake
> t



Hi can anyone tell me why the item is fake. I told the seller she is selling fake and she still said 100% real and told me to go to the store and verify it. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Item : I don't know the same of the shoes 
Please help me authenticate this pair of shoes I bought in a vintage shop thanks in advance


----------



## terite

girlwork said:


> Hi can anyone tell me why the item is fake. I told the seller she is selling fake and she still said 100% real and told me to go to the store and verify it. Thanks a lot!!



What do you expect a seller that is selling fakes to say?

t
(obvious fake)


----------



## terite

Ingrid Yohanna said:


> Item : I don't know the same of the shoes
> Please help me authenticate this pair of shoes I bought in a vintage shop thanks in advance
> 
> Well, the insole looks legit - is it removable? There is usually a Burberry mark on the shoe - any other markings? And a Made in stamp is usually on the bottom of the shoe.
> 
> t


----------



## txikitan

Hi, please, I'm interested to buy this scarf, It seems to be genuine, but I'm not sure, those are te pics


----------



## terite

txikitan said:


> Hi, please, I'm interested to buy this scarf, It seems to be genuine, but I'm not sure, those are te pics



We like to see a photo of the tags closer up.
t


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

terite said:


> Ingrid Yohanna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Item : I don't know the same of the shoes
> Please help me authenticate this pair of shoes I bought in a vintage shop thanks in advance
> 
> Well, the insole looks legit - is it removable? There is usually a Burberry mark on the shoe - any other markings? And a Made in stamp is usually on the bottom of the shoe.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The insole is not removable the only thing that says Burberry is in the insole no made in stamp the bottom sole looks suspicious to me it has another name vibram something like that
Click to expand...


----------



## txikitan

here you have the ebay link
http://www.ebay.es/itm/261895458454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## girlwork

check these links that's what she said
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-scarf-555e9854bf6df547e80008fe

and https://poshmark.com/listing/CHANEL-BLUSH-76-FRIVOLE-555d2991feba1f41b0000b48

After I told her her item is fake she block me so I can't talk to her anymore!!


----------



## girlwork

terite said:


> What do you expect a seller that is selling fakes to say?
> 
> t
> (obvious fake)



check these links that's what she said
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authent...6df547e80008fe

and https://poshmark.com/listing/CHANEL-...ba1f41b0000b48

After I told her her item is fake she block me so I can't talk to her anymore!!


----------



## girlwork

terite said:


> What do you expect a seller that is selling fakes to say?
> 
> t
> (obvious fake)



I know thanks


----------



## txikitan

txikitan said:


> here you have the ebay link
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/261895458454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




It's genuine?


----------



## terite

txikitan said:


> It's genuine?



Yes, looks good.
t


----------



## terite

girlwork said:


> I know thanks



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

girlwork said:


> check these links that's what she said
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authent...6df547e80008fe
> 
> and https://poshmark.com/listing/CHANEL-...ba1f41b0000b48
> 
> After I told her her item is fake she block me so I can't talk to her anymore!!



These links don't work for me.
t


----------



## terite

girlwork said:


> check these links that's what she said
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-scarf-555e9854bf6df547e80008fe
> 
> and https://poshmark.com/listing/CHANEL-BLUSH-76-FRIVOLE-555d2991feba1f41b0000b48
> 
> After I told her her item is fake she block me so I can't talk to her anymore!!



Not a surprise - usually people selling fakes are very defensive as they don't want to be caught. Sometimes they don't know - which is no excuse.

I wouldn't pursue a conversation - I would just report it to poshmark - get everything authenticated before paying, and be aware that we have seen fakes on there before.


t


----------



## terite

Ingrid Yohanna said:


> Item : I don't know the same of the shoes
> Please help me authenticate this pair of shoes I bought in a vintage shop thanks in advance
> 
> Actually, the insole looks good, as does the design. Is the vibram sole something that could have been glued on?
> 
> I have seen people add to the bottom of shoes before - especially when they are leather.
> t


----------



## design11223

Can someone authenticate this bag pleasereeee


----------



## MyPandaxox

TIA.   Can someone please authenticate : 

1) 
Burberry handbag browns PVC 82837
item # 311364620268
Seller: Japan_monoshare

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...268?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487ec70fec


2)
Burberry  logos Nova check
item# 281693915237
Seller:Brandmarket1


http://www.ebay.com/itm/281693915237?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D281693915237%26_rdc%3D1




3)Burberry London Blue Label Browns tote
Item#371325626741
Seller: Brandolls


http://www.ebay.com/itm/37132562674...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=371325626741&_rdc=1


----------



## MyPandaxox

Please authenticate one more:
Burberry London Blue beige canvas.
Item # 351403905171
Seller: Brandolls


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...171?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d14e1093


 I like a lot of items that BRANDOLLS sells and am curious if their items seem authentic, generally speaking. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## encorevt

MyPandaxox said:


> Please authenticate one more:
> Burberry London Blue beige canvas.
> Item # 351403905171
> Seller: Brandolls
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...171?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d14e1093
> 
> 
> I like a lot of items that BRANDOLLS sells and am curious if their items seem authentic, generally speaking.
> Thank you so much.


I always look at the feed back when it isn't 100% ~ there is one stating item is fake.... beware


----------



## girlwork

Item Name: BURBERRY GIANT ICON HERITAGE CHECK CASHMERE SCARF Retails For $395.00 New
Item Number: 181747601299
Seller ID:emilenamar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-GI...299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a51004f93

Thank you!!


----------



## Addy

girlwork said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY GIANT ICON HERITAGE CHECK CASHMERE SCARF Retails For $395.00 New
> Item Number: 181747601299
> Seller ID:emilenamar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-GI...299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a51004f93
> 
> Thank you!!



Please contribute to our forums as per post 1 of this thread


----------



## Addy

MyPandaxox said:


> Please authenticate one more:
> Burberry London Blue beige canvas.
> Item # 351403905171
> Seller: Brandolls
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...171?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d14e1093
> 
> 
> I like a lot of items that BRANDOLLS sells and am curious if their items seem authentic, generally speaking.
> Thank you so much.



Please ensure you contribute to our forums as per post 1 of this thread

Wait for *T *to comment on Blue Label


----------



## Addy

MyPandaxox said:


> TIA.   Can someone please authenticate :
> 
> 1)
> Burberry handbag browns PVC 82837
> item # 311364620268
> Seller: Japan_monoshare
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...268?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item487ec70fec
> 
> 
> 2)
> Burberry  logos Nova check
> item# 281693915237
> Seller:Brandmarket1
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281693915237?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D281693915237%26_rdc%3D1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)Burberry London Blue Label Browns tote
> Item#371325626741
> Seller: Brandolls
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/37132562674...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=371325626741&_rdc=1



#1 - need pics of zipper pull, back of interior tag

#2 - missing required pics, see post 1 of this thread

#3 - wait for *T *to comment on Blue Label

Please ensure you contribute to our forums as per post 1 of this thread


----------



## Addy

design11223 said:


> View attachment 3005295
> View attachment 3005296
> View attachment 3005298
> 
> 
> Can someone authenticate this bag pleasereeee



Please read post 1 of this thread


----------



## Addy

MsHolly said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Burberry girl's skirt I purchased recently. Thanks so much!



Pics of tags too blurry


----------



## MsHolly

Addy said:


> Pics of tags too blurry



Ok, it must be the site reducing the picture quality as it was taken with an HD camera and looks clear to me. Any suggestions on where I can upload where you can see it in full version? Thanks again for looking at them!


----------



## MsHolly

Addy said:


> Pics of tags too blurry






Hope this pic is better


----------



## MsHolly

Finally found how to upload directly. Now it should appear clearly.


----------



## Addy

MsHolly said:


> Finally found how to upload directly. Now it should appear clearly.



Can you try for a better pic of the Burberry tag?


----------



## pasitmd1990

Hi please authenticate this bag for me. I got it from my friend. i am not sure about the font  of the "R" in the strap.


----------



## ka.gonenc

Hope you can help me with this shirt, i really liked it but cant understand if it is real. thanks in advance!

Item Name: Orjinal Burberry Gömlek
Item Number: 396629
Seller ID: kabusal
Link: https://www.modacruz.com//ikinciel_burberry_bluz_orjinal-burberry-gomlek_396629


----------



## MsHolly

Addy said:


> Can you try for a better pic of the Burberry tag?



That is a new pic lol. Is it too dark? I took some with flash, but they didn't come out as good as this one. I can post it though.


----------



## MsHolly

View attachment 3008234
View attachment 3008234


addy said:


> can you try for a better pic of the burberry tag?



...


----------



## girlwork

Any one can help me  identify if this is  authentic  Thanks!!
https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Burberry-Cashmere-Scarf-5563852556b2d67ad400d4f4


----------



## Marinor

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181757058944?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Can anyone identify this one?
Looks real or?


----------



## peggyplaw

Can you please authenticate this Medium Haymarket Shoulder Tote for me? Thanks in advance! 

Item Name:     BURBERRY MED HAYMARKET CHECK TOTE .....3741797 ...brown
Item Number:  231573619448
Seller ID:         ssginmag 
Link:               http://www.ebay.com/itm/231573619448?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Angi_e

Burberry Small Canter Haymarket Check Tote
Item number: 17114936
http://www.overstock.com/#/9962300/product.html

Real or fake??

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## Marinor

Marinor said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181757058944?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Can anyone identify this one?
> Looks real or?



Item Name: BURBERRY GIANT ICON HERITAGE CHECK CASHMERE SCARF Retails For $395.00 New
Item Number: 181747601299

I have more pictures
including the one in the link
http://gyazo.com/aa8b16e1998ae3730b3c1117faefd74b
http://gyazo.com/0360fa56ddb32b710deb67879e12117c
http://gyazo.com/cb8bb9b23a56b3716cb87550139c53bc


----------



## regina_garbe

This Burberry is my own bag which I am planning to sell;can you please check it for authenticity? Although I personally don't have any doubts about it. 
I tried to make a photo of the serial number but the inside of the bag is too narrow... 
Here it is: CNPANSIM1PAN
Regina


----------



## terite

regina_garbe said:


> This Burberry is my own bag which I am planning to sell;can you please check it for authenticity? Although I personally don't have any doubts about it.
> I tried to make a photo of the serial number but the inside of the bag is too narrow...
> Here it is: CNPANSIM1PAN
> Regina



Lovely.
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Marinor said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY GIANT ICON HERITAGE CHECK CASHMERE SCARF Retails For $395.00 New
> Item Number: 181747601299
> 
> I have more pictures
> including the one in the link
> http://gyazo.com/aa8b16e1998ae3730b3c1117faefd74b
> http://gyazo.com/0360fa56ddb32b710deb67879e12117c
> http://gyazo.com/cb8bb9b23a56b3716cb87550139c53bc



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Angi_e said:


> Burberry Small Canter Haymarket Check Tote
> Item number: 17114936
> http://www.overstock.com/#/9962300/product.html
> 
> Real or fake??
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!



We need to see certain photos - Made in tag, paper tags, interior, serial number, etc.
t


----------



## terite

peggyplaw said:


> Can you please authenticate this Medium Haymarket Shoulder Tote for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name:     BURBERRY MED HAYMARKET CHECK TOTE .....3741797 ...brown
> Item Number:  231573619448
> Seller ID:         ssginmag
> Link:               http://www.ebay.com/itm/231573619448?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

girlwork said:


> Any one can help me  identify if this is  authentic  Thanks!!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Burberry-Cashmere-Scarf-5563852556b2d67ad400d4f4



I would like to see the plastic piece, the front of the paper tag.
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Hope you can help me with this shirt, i really liked it but cant understand if it is real. thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Orjinal Burberry Gömlek
> Item Number: 396629
> Seller ID: kabusal
> Link: https://www.modacruz.com//ikinciel_burberry_bluz_orjinal-burberry-gomlek_396629



The Burberry Brit tag looks really odd to me - try a straight on photo - and also a better photo of the content tag too.
t


----------



## terite

pasitmd1990 said:


> Hi please authenticate this bag for me. I got it from my friend. i am not sure about the font  of the "R" in the strap.



Let's see the Burberry on the strap and the serial number.
t


----------



## terite

Addy said:


> #1 - need pics of zipper pull, back of interior tag
> 
> #2 - missing required pics, see post 1 of this thread
> 
> #3 - wait for *T *to comment on Blue Label
> 
> Please ensure you contribute to our forums as per post 1 of this thread




blue label

Send a photo of the Blue Label and any hardware (eg. on the strap) embossed Blue Label.
t


----------



## peggyplaw

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


Thank you, T!


----------



## terite

peggyplaw said:


> Thank you, T!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Angi_e

terite said:


> We need to see certain photos - Made in tag, paper tags, interior, serial number, etc.
> t



could not find a serial number.

thank you


----------



## terite

Angi_e said:


> could not find a serial number.
> 
> thank you



Serial number might be on the back of the Made in tag -

Show interior, fabric sewn in tag showing Burberry, close up of fabric of the bag eg. a knight
t
Paper tags look right, Made in stamp looks muddy or else it is not in focus


----------



## Angi_e

terite said:


> Serial number might be on the back of the Made in tag -
> 
> Show interior, fabric sewn in tag showing Burberry, close up of fabric of the bag eg. a knight
> t
> Paper tags look right, Made in stamp looks muddy or else it is not in focus



more pictures.


----------



## Angi_e

terite said:


> Serial number might be on the back of the Made in tag -
> 
> Show interior, fabric sewn in tag showing Burberry, close up of fabric of the bag eg. a knight
> t
> Paper tags look right, Made in stamp looks muddy or else it is not in focus


more pictures


----------



## Angi_e

Angi_e said:


> more pictures.


----------



## Marinor

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



Thanks T!
Did you also see the pictures in the eBay link?
I've never seen this tag before. Is it ok?
http://gyazo.com/bef2344b2155f6af514593e12aac1003
Seems like it's missing the outeriour lining etc. text

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18175705894...63.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> The Burberry Brit tag looks really odd to me - try a straight on photo - and also a better photo of the content tag too.
> t



unfortunately i cant provide better pictures, since it looks odd to you i decided not to take risk so i will not buy it. thanks for your opinion and help!


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> unfortunately i cant provide better pictures, since it looks odd to you i decided not to take risk so i will not buy it. thanks for your opinion and help!



Good idea.
(You are welcome.)
t


----------



## terite

Marinor said:


> Thanks T!
> Did you also see the pictures in the eBay link?
> I've never seen this tag before. Is it ok?
> http://gyazo.com/bef2344b2155f6af514593e12aac1003
> Seems like it's missing the outeriour lining etc. text
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18175705894...63.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true



Yes, that tag showed up this fall I think.
t


----------



## girlwork

terite said:


> I would like to see the plastic piece, the front of the paper tag.
> t



I just received it today and I took more pictures thanks for your time.


----------



## girlwork

Hi please check if this is authentic or not. Thank you so much!!

Item Name:Haymarket ID Pass holder


----------



## terite

girlwork said:


> I just received it today and I took more pictures thanks for your time.



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

girlwork said:


> Hi please check if this is authentic or not. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name:Haymarket ID Pass holder



authentic
t


----------



## snowymittens

Hi, I like this and would like to check if it's authentic since seller offers money back guarantee otherwise. 

Item name: Burberry Haymarket Small Northfield Tote

One more picture to follow. Thanks in advance.


----------



## snowymittens

One more picture of the Haymarket Small Northfield.


----------



## jyyanks

Hello

I'm not sure if you authenticate closed listings but if you do, I'd very much appreciate if you could authenticate the following item.

Item Name: Burberry Trench with removable lining and hood
Item Number:321758963455
Seller ID:qualityperfumesseattle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321758963455

Thank you!


----------



## terite

snowymittens said:


> One more picture of the Haymarket Small Northfield.



Everything looks in order.
t


----------



## terite

jyyanks said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure if you authenticate closed listings but if you do, I'd very much appreciate if you could authenticate the following item.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Trench with removable lining and hood
> Item Number:321758963455
> Seller ID:qualityperfumesseattle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321758963455
> 
> Thank you!



Genuine
t


----------



## jyyanks

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you so much for taking the time and for your ultra quick response. Appreciate it!


----------



## terite

jyyanks said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time and for your ultra quick response. Appreciate it!



You are welcome
t


----------



## Angi_e

angi_e said:


> more pictures



&#128521;


----------



## snowymittens

terite said:


> Everything looks in order.
> t



Thank you for the super fast response. I was so worried because I looked high and low for the serial number but there wasn't one behind the 'made in Itally' label or anywhere else. Do you think that is a cause for concern?


----------



## terite

snowymittens said:


> Thank you for the super fast response. I was so worried because I looked high and low for the serial number but there wasn't one behind the 'made in Itally' label or anywhere else. Do you think that is a cause for concern?



It is on the paper tag inside the pocket.
t


----------



## snowymittens

terite said:


> It is on the paper tag inside the pocket.
> t



Thank you so much t! I took a picture of the serial number w/o realizing what that was, learned something from this purchase. Appreciate your time on getting back to me =)


----------



## terite

snowymittens said:


> Thank you so much t! I took a picture of the serial number w/o realizing what that was, learned something from this purchase. Appreciate your time on getting back to me =)



You are welcome.
t


----------



## zaccchhhhhh

I need this bag authenticated please! Unfortunately the seller does not provide the name, so hopefully you recognize it. 

Item Name: Burberry Black Tote Bag
Item Number: 1990222
Seller ID: D's C.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222/


----------



## terite

zaccchhhhhh said:


> I need this bag authenticated please! Unfortunately the seller does not provide the name, so hopefully you recognize it.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Black Tote Bag
> Item Number: 1990222
> Seller ID: D's C.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222/



not a member of Tradesey so I can't see the photos
t


----------



## zaccchhhhhh

terite said:


> not a member of Tradesey so I can't see the photos
> t


Sorry about that!item3.tradesy.com/r/de399c71aa0776ce4eb07519d5e6cac50600d92e87f48a3f7ba3be03a0ac4e72/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg

item3.tradesy.com/r/212cbdfca62ab21449db647c1f46c06b85acec76eb4557c6e4a68e16d09b10bb/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg

item3.tradesy.com/r/758e026beb06ccbfd3775347698db99b5ca726dd4e17015cbcb23cdb78e18032/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg

item3.tradesy.com/r/94521d459bb8510107e52a71ab6d167cd1cb7a22a4a3e4b840f449b6bb21b706/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg

item3.tradesy.com/r/94ead7edcf814e20d0937c4462dc6e315c3e6f62d507baf7ff5d1cd45240f580/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg

item3.tradesy.com/r/f7304b33afef056b70ee207e74c0b984bfe0255c6f6759d4bdcbb354d2c2e29c/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg

item3.tradesy.com/r/7e4b889e65fccd351774ffb5476213cc576a8ac8cb9e8e314ded52e6bc6d6cd9/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg


----------



## terite

zaccchhhhhh said:


> Sorry about that!item3.tradesy.com/r/de399c71aa0776ce4eb07519d5e6cac50600d92e87f48a3f7ba3be03a0ac4e72/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/r/212cbdfca62ab21449db647c1f46c06b85acec76eb4557c6e4a68e16d09b10bb/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/r/758e026beb06ccbfd3775347698db99b5ca726dd4e17015cbcb23cdb78e18032/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/r/94521d459bb8510107e52a71ab6d167cd1cb7a22a4a3e4b840f449b6bb21b706/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/r/94ead7edcf814e20d0937c4462dc6e315c3e6f62d507baf7ff5d1cd45240f580/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/r/f7304b33afef056b70ee207e74c0b984bfe0255c6f6759d4bdcbb354d2c2e29c/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg
> 
> item3.tradesy.com/r/7e4b889e65fccd351774ffb5476213cc576a8ac8cb9e8e314ded52e6bc6d6cd9/720/960/bags/burberry/totes/burberry-tote-bag-black-1990222.jpg



These links don't work for me
t


----------



## crazybagfan

Dear Experts,

Need your expertise to authenticate this scarf for me.

Item Name: New Burberry $395 Wool Silk Smoked Trench Nova Check Gauze XL Scarf Shawl
Item Number: 351396299545
Seller ID: anniesuniqueaccessories
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberr...545?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d0da0319

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Minttu

Item: Burberry silk scarf


Item number:  364718211


Seller: nikkaar/Huutonet


Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-silkkihuivinova-check/364718211




Authentic?


----------



## terite

crazybagfan said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Need your expertise to authenticate this scarf for me.
> 
> Item Name: New Burberry $395 Wool Silk Smoked Trench Nova Check Gauze XL Scarf Shawl
> Item Number: 351396299545
> Seller ID: anniesuniqueaccessories
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberr...545?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d0da0319
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I would like a closer view of both sewn on tags.
No red flags
t


----------



## terite

Minttu said:


> Item: Burberry silk scarf
> 
> 
> Item number:  364718211
> 
> 
> Seller: nikkaar/Huutonet
> 
> 
> Link: https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-silkkihuivinova-check/364718211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic?



The photos of the labels both look good - two of the other photos are stock photos.
t


----------



## zaccchhhhhh

terite said:


> These links don't work for me
> t



Sorry about that. Hopefully the attached pictures work. Thanks again!


----------



## terite

zaccchhhhhh said:


> Sorry about that. Hopefully the attached pictures work. Thanks again!



Steadwell tote I think it is. ? Let me think about that? Anyone?

I like to see the inside Burberry tag - but looks good.
t


----------



## zaccchhhhhh

terite said:


> Steadwell tote I think it is. ? Let me think about that? Anyone?
> 
> I like to see the inside Burberry tag - but looks good.
> t


Thank you so much for your help! I'll snap a picture of the inside tag when I receive the bag.


----------



## Minttu

terite said:


> The photos of the labels both look good - two of the other photos are stock photos.
> t




Thank you Terite.


----------



## MsHolly

Hi, looking to buy this bag. Can you tell from the photos if it's real? Seller says there's no serial number. Thank you!


----------



## crazybagfan

terite said:


> I would like a closer view of both sewn on tags.
> No red flags
> t






	

		
			
		

		
	
the seller only attached this photo. Is it good enough? Thanks again.


----------



## terite

zaccchhhhhh said:


> Thank you so much for your help! I'll snap a picture of the inside tag when I receive the bag.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Minttu said:


> Thank you Terite.



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi, looking to buy this bag. Can you tell from the photos if it's real? Seller says there's no serial number. Thank you!



We like to see the back of that inside leather tag.
No red flags
This would pre-date the use of serial numbers
(ie. 2002 or so)
t


----------



## terite

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 3016485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seller only attached this photo. Is it good enough? Thanks again.



The photos are not sharp/clear enough for me.
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> We like to see the back of that inside leather tag.
> No red flags
> This would pre-date the use of serial numbers
> (ie. 2002 or so)
> t



Here ya go.


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Here ya go.


ok looks good
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> ok looks good
> t



Thank you so much!


----------



## Martuzza

Hello,

Could you please, help me to authenticate this coat from the local seller? I apologise for not following instructions from the first post, but in my case it is not possible (I basically lack required information).
The only photos I can provide are linked from the seller's website:

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img540/1694/QD5FrA.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img905/5684/zKUylc.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img537/9882/6G7U1P.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img661/3510/B1IaIu.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img661/1801/kYJAuH.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img538/4386/jztpFL.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img537/5716/sZ2FJk.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img908/7702/fS2N08.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img901/2511/U8O3DB.jpg

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img661/9025/CrEaYr.jpg

Your help is very appreciated. Thank you in advance


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi T!  

I was the winner of this auction.  It looks real to me but I am no expert.  Could you kindly confirm authenticity?  Many many thanks in advance!

Name:  Burberry Gray Blouse
Item:  281705519353
Seller:  Chs4sale
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## amstevens714

Hello!

May I ask for assistance with bag? I can't tell if there are hooks on the side, but it doesn't come with a strap. It was already boxed up so they couldn't confirm the information for me.

Haymarket Goldertone tote
Seller: yoogiscloset
Item#: 11096331
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/51647/category/9/


Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Thank you so much!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Martuzza said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please, help me to authenticate this coat from the local seller? I apologise for not following instructions from the first post, but in my case it is not possible (I basically lack required information).
> The only photos I can provide are linked from the seller's website:
> 
> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img540/1694/QD5FrA.jpg
> 
> Genu
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi T!
> 
> I was the winner of this auction.  It looks real to me but I am no expert.  Could you kindly confirm authenticity?  Many many thanks in advance!
> 
> Name:  Burberry Gray Blouse
> Item:  281705519353
> Seller:  Chs4sale
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



real
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hello!
> 
> May I ask for assistance with bag? I can't tell if there are hooks on the side, but it doesn't come with a strap. It was already boxed up so they couldn't confirm the information for me.
> 
> Haymarket Goldertone tote
> Seller: yoogiscloset
> Item#: 11096331
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/51647/category/9/
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Looks good
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> real
> t




As usual, thanks so much, T, for your time and expertise!


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Looks good
> t




Thank you SO much T, so happy! [emoji7]


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> As usual, thanks so much, T, for your time and expertise!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you SO much T, so happy! [emoji7]



You are welcome!
t


----------



## Milena01

Hello!
Please take a look and authenticate this bag (clutch) for me.

Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Prelal Clutch 
Link (if available):
Photos: attached

Thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## Milena01

written: CNQINCHOQIN


----------



## terite

Milena01 said:


> written: CNQINCHOQIN



Send a photo of the blue tag that is sewn inside that says Burberry Prorsum on it.
Also, a photo of the clips that attach the strap to the bag.

t


----------



## Milena01

terite said:


> Send a photo of the blue tag that is sewn inside that says Burberry Prorsum on it.
> Also, a photo of the clips that attach the strap to the bag.
> 
> t



Many thanks for the answer!
Additional photos. I tried to photograph the most realistic.
Very worried about bag:help:


----------



## terite

Milena01 said:


> Many thanks for the answer!
> Additional photos. I tried to photograph the most realistic.
> Very worried about bag:help:


Actually everything looks good - love the color.
t


----------



## cara82

terite said:


> What is the serial number? send a photo of the box and a closer photo of the snap
> t



hi terite / addy,

sorry late reply. the serial# is MDTITSIC70CHI, attached are the closer pic of that & the box pic, 

kindly help check... thank you..


regards,


----------



## terite

cara82 said:


> hi terite / addy,
> 
> sorry late reply. the serial# is MDTITSIC70CHI, attached are the closer pic of that & the box pic,
> 
> kindly help check... thank you..
> 
> 
> regards,



This looks good.
t


----------



## Milena01

terite said:


> Actually everything looks good - love the color.
> t



Thank you very much. You have removed my doubts in the bag


----------



## terite

Milena01 said:


> Thank you very much. You have removed my doubts in the bag



You are welcome
t


----------



## Marmarides

Dear experts 

Please help authenticate - thank you so much in advance!!

Item: Burberry Trenchcoat
Item Nr: 3701749
Seller: aurélien 2B
Link: http://www.videdressing.de/regenjacken-trenchcoats/burberry/p-3701749.html
Comment: I'm a little irritated, because the Burberry writing on the label looks so different than the gravings on the buttons, especially the "R"s, is that normal?
Thanks for any help 

Additional pictures:


----------



## terite

Marmarides said:


> Dear experts
> 
> Please help authenticate - thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> Item: Burberry Trenchcoat
> Item Nr: 3701749
> Seller: aurélien 2B
> Link: http://www.videdressing.de/regenjacken-trenchcoats/burberry/p-3701749.html
> Comment: I'm a little irritated, because the Burberry writing on the label looks so different than the gravings on the buttons, especially the "R"s, is that normal?
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Additional pictures:
> The R's on the labels (neck and content) are nice looking R's. I agree about those buttons - not very nice - but we see these homely R's on buttons sometimes and sometimes on toggles (eg. duffel coat toggles).
> T


----------



## Marmarides

terite said:


> Marmarides said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear experts
> 
> Please help authenticate - thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> Item: Burberry Trenchcoat
> Item Nr: 3701749
> Seller: aurélien 2B
> Link: http://www.videdressing.de/regenjacken-trenchcoats/burberry/p-3701749.html
> Comment: I'm a little irritated, because the Burberry writing on the label looks so different than the gravings on the buttons, especially the "R"s, is that normal?
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Additional pictures:
> The R's on the labels (neck and content) are nice looking R's. I agree about those buttons - not very nice - but we see these homely R's on buttons sometimes and sometimes on toggles (eg. duffel coat toggles).
> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the Info! &#128522; So what Do You think, is it authentic?
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Marmarides said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for the Info! &#128522; So what Do You think, is it authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, authentic
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Marmarides

terite said:


> Marmarides said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, authentic
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, t, what a big relief
Click to expand...


----------



## Martuzza

terite said:


> Martuzza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could you please, help me to authenticate this coat from the local seller? [/URL]
> 
> Genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Marmarides said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, t, what a big relief
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome!
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Martuzza said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome!
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Martuzza said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## cauddy

Anybody can tell me if this is real or fake?
Item Name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Icon Camel/Ivory Scarf
Item Number: 161706650333
Seller ID:yguo4259
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-100-Cashmere-Icon-Camel-Ivory-Scarf-/161706650333


I have another one too:
Item Name: Unsure which one
Photos: See the attachments to this post.


----------



## terite

cauddy said:


> Anybody can tell me if this is real or fake?
> Item Name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Icon Camel/Ivory Scarf
> Item Number: 161706650333
> Seller ID:yguo4259
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-100-Cashmere-Icon-Camel-Ivory-Scarf-/161706650333
> 
> 
> I have another one too:
> Item Name: Unsure which one
> Photos: See the attachments to this post.




1. There are two different scarves photographed - not a good sign.
2. Need to see clear/close photos of the labels.
t


----------



## cauddy

terite said:


> 1. There are two different scarves photographed - not a good sign.
> 2. Need to see clear/close photos of the labels.
> t



Attached another photo.
Also is the pink one in the attachments real or fake?

Thanks.


----------



## cara82

terite said:


> This looks good.
> t




thank you for verifying... I am relieved knowing its good


----------



## k12

Hi! Please help authenticate! I'd really appreciate it, thank you!
Item Name: BURBERRY Quilted Calfskin Manor Tote Dark Brown
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-quilted-calfskin-manor-tote-dark-brown-83084
Photos:


----------



## terite

k12 said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate! I'd really appreciate it, thank you!
> Item Name: BURBERRY Quilted Calfskin Manor Tote Dark Brown
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-quilted-calfskin-manor-tote-dark-brown-83084
> Photos:



Genuine
t


----------



## marcjacobsgirl7

Hi! Sorry if this is not enough information but these are all the pictures I have. Is this an older scarf because the tag is different? Thank you in advance for your help!!

Item name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Scarf


----------



## terite

marcjacobsgirl7 said:


> Hi! Sorry if this is not enough information but these are all the pictures I have. Is this an older scarf because the tag is different? Thank you in advance for your help!!
> 
> Item name: Burberry 100% Cashmere Scarf


genuine
t


----------



## kirami

Hello, i'm new here. So i don't really know how it works on here. I heard people can check if you're bag is fake or not. Can someone help me with this bag? It's supposed to be 100 % original


----------



## terite

kirami said:


> Hello, i'm new here. So i don't really know how it works on here. I heard people can check if you're bag is fake or not. Can someone help me with this bag? It's supposed to be 100 % original
> 
> It is an original - it is an older style
> t


----------



## autumnatitsfine

Hi,
  Please help me authenticate this Burberry green wallet with suede interior. 
The serial number is CNDONHOUDON 
and it says it is made in China


http://s356.photobucket.com/user/nikkimac226/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## terite

autumnatitsfine said:


> Hi,
> Please help me authenticate this Burberry green wallet with suede interior.
> The serial number is CNDONHOUDON
> and it says it is made in China
> 
> 
> http://s356.photobucket.com/user/nikkimac226/library/?sort=3&page=1



I like that magnifying feature on your photoblucket.

Genuine
t


----------



## autumnatitsfine

terite said:


> I like that magnifying feature on your photoblucket.
> 
> Genuine
> t




Thank you ans thank you so much! So glad to hear its genuine!!!!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello

May I ask for help with these scarves? Both vintage I believe but one is the burberrys brand.

Thank you so much for any help you can provide:

Nova scarf
Seller: livelovebid
Item#: 331487650608
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331487650608?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Gray check scarf
Seller: livelovebid 
Item#: 371266441516
http://www.ebay.com/itm/371266441516?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you thank you!!!


----------



## cat_shmer

Hello!
This is a non-auction request. I received this scarf as a birthday present, but am worried that it is a fake... They probably bought it off of eBay thinking it was a great deal. Please help me if you can; the more I look at it, the more I believe it's counterfeit.


----------



## nadju6a

Hello fabulous authenticators, I'm so happy that've found helping team to authenticate recently purchased bag!

Could you, please, revise the pictures with discerning eyes over it and tell me what you think?

I've purchased the bag recently, over Facebook. The seller gave 100% guarantee, that the bag is authentic, but while owning another couple of Burberry bags, I'm quite concerned and don't think the bag is real. I don't know the item name, hopefully the photos will help.

Thanks a lot for your help, I will impatiently wait for any reply regarding the bag!


----------



## nadju6a

Attaching more photos, to the previous post.


----------



## nadju6a

The most confusing to me, is that the bag and the interior tags aren't leather, maybe it is bag model, but this confusing me the most. Also, the ID tag is in the small interior pocket, but not on the other side of "Made in" tag...


----------



## terite

autumnatitsfine said:


> Thank you ans thank you so much! So glad to hear its genuine!!!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hello
> 
> May I ask for help with these scarves? Both vintage I believe but one is the burberrys brand.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you can provide:
> 
> Nova scarf
> Seller: livelovebid
> Item#: 331487650608
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331487650608?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Gray check scarf
> Seller: livelovebid
> Item#: 371266441516
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/371266441516?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you thank you!!!



1 - yes/genuine
2/ no - it looks flimsy/too light weight/too thin


----------



## terite

nadju6a said:


> The most confusing to me, is that the bag and the interior tags aren't leather, maybe it is bag model, but this confusing me the most. Also, the ID tag is in the small interior pocket, but not on the other side of "Made in" tag...



Ok, so are you sure it isn't patent leather - check it out. It acts like it is PLASTIC when you hold it - a genuine bag would be leather.

Let's see the other side of the serial number 

One set of stamps (the three on the front) look blurry - if it is your photo - send antoher - if they are muddy, then it is not burberry.

Unfortunately that serial number is not right for that bag - and the straps look odd to me.
t


----------



## 98daffodils

Hi fabulous friends!!   Would any of you mind to authenticate this bag?  She is a beauty, but want to make sure she is the real thing.  Thanks!


Item Name:  Burberry Regent Nova Check Handbag Shoulderbag Raspberry Trim 
Item Number:  151693389697
Seller ID:  anne1125_anne1125
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...697?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2351a16f81


Thanks again!!


----------



## terite

98daffodils said:


> Hi fabulous friends!!   Would any of you mind to authenticate this bag?  She is a beauty, but want to make sure she is the real thing.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Regent Nova Check Handbag Shoulderbag Raspberry Trim
> Item Number:  151693389697
> Seller ID:  anne1125_anne1125
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...697?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2351a16f81
> 
> 
> Thanks again!!


real
t


----------



## terite

cat_shmer said:


> Hello!
> This is a non-auction request. I received this scarf as a birthday present, but am worried that it is a fake... They probably bought it off of eBay thinking it was a great deal. Please help me if you can; the more I look at it, the more I believe it's counterfeit.



Yes, you are correct - it is fake.

I hope they can return it
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> 1 - yes/genuine
> 2/ no - it looks flimsy/too light weight/too thin




Thank you SO much T.

You are such a gem! I returned #2

With that said - would you mind taking a look at this one?

Blue check
Seller: she_loves_stuff
Item number:271898098208
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...oya7RlUhT3b7a8tKjJKGs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for you to take a look at this tote now that it's been received?

Goldertone tote
Seller: yoogis
Item#:11096331




















Thank you!!!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you SO much T.
> 
> You are such a gem! I returned #2
> 
> With that said - would you mind taking a look at this one?
> 
> Blue check
> Seller: she_loves_stuff
> Item number:271898098208
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...oya7RlUhT3b7a8tKjJKGs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Looks ok but why is the label not lying flat?
> 
> t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much T.
> 
> You are such a gem! I returned #2
> 
> With that said - would you mind taking a look at this one?
> 
> Blue check
> Seller: she_loves_stuff
> Item number:271898098208
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...oya7RlUhT3b7a8tKjJKGs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Looks ok but why is the label not lying flat?
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm - I'm not sure :/??? It doesn't seem to be laying flat in any of the photos.
Click to expand...


----------



## nadju6a

terite said:


> Ok, so are you sure it isn't patent leather - check it out. It acts like it is PLASTIC when you hold it - a genuine bag would be leather.
> 
> Let's see the other side of the serial number
> 
> One set of stamps (the three on the front) look blurry - if it is your photo - send antoher - if they are muddy, then it is not burberry.
> 
> Unfortunately that serial number is not right for that bag - and the straps look odd to me.
> t



I'm very thankful for your help!

I've revised all stamps, and found out, that on the one side - they are blurried, on the other, quite good. Moreover, on the more detailed inspection, I'm 99% sure that the inside tag, made in tag are not from leather, it is more like a plastic or rubber. Will attach photo of the stamps (to compare one side to another) and the other side of the serial number.

Many thanks for your time and help!


----------



## feinesahne

Hello

I need help on the following item. Many many thanks for your time.

Item: Burberry Quilted Jacket
Item Nr: 111680640684 
Seller: cunxinh
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111680640684?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 98daffodils

Hi - can someone tell me if this bag is authentic?  I bought it after looking it over carefully, but I wanted to be certain it is the real deal.  Thank you all so much for helping us out. 

Item Name:BURBERRY Prorsum Leather strapped print shoulder bag NOVA CHECK
Item Number:  261929104752
Seller ID:  ticvoss 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261929104752?euid=4719919f1a814d5a8bd61c89e2f6f0f4&cp=1


----------



## terite

feinesahne said:


> Hello
> 
> I need help on the following item. Many many thanks for your time.
> 
> Item: Burberry Quilted Jacket
> Item Nr: 111680640684
> Seller: cunxinh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111680640684?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need photos of tags and labels.
t


----------



## terite

98daffodils said:


> Hi - can someone tell me if this bag is authentic?  I bought it after looking it over carefully, but I wanted to be certain it is the real deal.  Thank you all so much for helping us out.
> 
> Item Name:BURBERRY Prorsum Leather strapped print shoulder bag NOVA CHECK
> Item Number:  261929104752
> Seller ID:  ticvoss
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261929104752?euid=4719919f1a814d5a8bd61c89e2f6f0f4&cp=1



Real deal.
t


----------



## 98daffodils

terite said:


> Real deal.
> t



Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

98daffodils said:


> Thank you so much!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## nandaayuw

Hi, please help me to authenticate this burberry
Item Name (if you know it):Burberry Large House Check Canterbury
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-La...359?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23522bf707


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for you to take a look at this tote now that it's been received?
> 
> Goldertone tote
> Seller: yoogis
> Item#:11096331
> 
> View attachment 3033330
> 
> View attachment 3033331
> 
> View attachment 3033332
> 
> View attachment 3033333
> 
> View attachment 3033334
> 
> View attachment 3033336
> 
> View attachment 3033337
> 
> View attachment 3033338
> 
> View attachment 3033339
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!




Hi T - I'm bumping this for final confirmation of you don't mind  these are my photos and I took some pics of areas they didn't, just in case 

Thank you SO much for all your support, you are truly amazing and so kind to share your time and expertise.


----------



## feinesahne

terite said:


> Need photos of tags and labels.
> t



Hello, I requested more photos from the seller. In the meantime I found the same item from another seller, can you take a look at this. It has more clear view of the labels.

I really appreciate your time. Thanks a lot

Item: Burberry Quilted Jacket
Item Nr: 261923167130
Seller: blowfish3536
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261923167130?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

feinesahne said:


> Hello, I requested more photos from the seller. In the meantime I found the same item from another seller, can you take a look at this. It has more clear view of the labels.
> 
> I really appreciate your time. Thanks a lot
> 
> Item: Burberry Quilted Jacket
> Item Nr: 261923167130
> Seller: blowfish3536
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261923167130?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T - I'm bumping this for final confirmation of you don't mind  these are my photos and I took some pics of areas they didn't, just in case
> 
> Thank you SO much for all your support, you are truly amazing and so kind to share your time and expertise.



Everything looks good here.
t


----------



## terite

nandaayuw said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this burberry
> Item Name (if you know it):Burberry Large House Check Canterbury
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-La...359?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23522bf707



Everything that is shown looks good - but we need to see the Burberry stamp, the made in tag and the serial number (OR the tags in the pocket).
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Everything looks good here.
> t




Thank  you thank you! Cyber hug!!  hah


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank  you thank you! Cyber hug!!  hah


You are welcome!
t


----------



## feinesahne

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you so much! this really helped


----------



## amstevens714

Hello lovely t!

The scarf arrived and since the other one she was selling didn't look right, do you mind looking at my photos?

I just want to note that the very center stripe in the first photo is more defined than the rest.

Thank you so much !

Nova check scarf
Seller: livelovebid 
Item:221801990535
http://m.ebay.com/itm/221801990535?txnId=1580321108012


----------



## ebilclawd

It seems too good to be true! I think it looks pretty okay, but I'd love some help. Thank you! 

 Name: Burberrys Cashmere Scarf in Warm White
Link (if available): https://www.etsy.com/listing/225656244/authentic-burberry-of-london-cashmere?ref=favs_view_2
Photos:


----------



## terite

ebilclawd said:


> It seems too good to be true! I think it looks pretty okay, but I'd love some help. Thank you!
> 
> Name: Burberrys Cashmere Scarf in Warm White
> Link (if available): https://www.etsy.com/listing/225656244/authentic-burberry-of-london-cashmere?ref=favs_view_2
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036998
> 
> 
> The label is in the wrong spot - send a photo of the knight. Ask for a photo of the fringe - it looks a bit unraveled.
> t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hello lovely t!
> 
> The scarf arrived and since the other one she was selling didn't look right, do you mind looking at my photos?
> 
> I just want to note that the very center stripe in the first photo is more defined than the rest.
> 
> Thank you so much !
> 
> Nova check scarf
> Seller: livelovebid
> 
> Oh - are those photos all of the same label?
> 
> The label should be blue, not black
> 
> The stripes should not be so dark horizontally and lighter vertically - but in different photos they look ok - so I'm not sure.
> 
> Send a photo of the inside of the blue label - the folded seam part - any text there? Send a photo of the entire scarf lying out.
> t


----------



## ebilclawd

terite said:


> ebilclawd said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems too good to be true! I think it looks pretty okay, but I'd love some help. Thank you!
> 
> Name: Burberrys Cashmere Scarf in Warm White
> Link (if available): https://www.etsy.com/listing/225656244/authentic-burberry-of-london-cashmere?ref=favs_view_2
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036998
> 
> 
> The label is in the wrong spot - send a photo of the knight. Ask for a photo of the fringe - it looks a bit unraveled.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I'll request the photos~
Click to expand...


----------



## steelo

Could someone please authenticate this men's burberry trench coat? 

Bought from a private seller. I thought all looked good but have become a little concerned that the check does not light up on the interior side seams. A close up is provided.  Thank you so much in advance.

http://s304.photobucket.com/user/tsteelo/library/


----------



## misskfree

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s280.photobucket.com/user/Kris_Maria/embed/Mobile%20Uploads/story"></iframe>

I am new to Burberry and found this bag at an upscale resale shop.  Was told it was rare and from Japan.  I have not been able to find anything online that looks similar can you help me authentic?


----------



## terite

misskfree said:


> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s280.photobucket.com/user/Kris_Maria/embed/Mobile%20Uploads/story"></iframe>
> 
> I am new to Burberry and found this bag at an upscale resale shop.  Was told it was rare and from Japan.  I have not been able to find anything online that looks similar can you help me authentic?



This link does not work for me - try again
(meanwhile - rare bags from Japan - that is a red flag for me)
t


----------



## terite

steelo said:


> Could someone please authenticate this men's burberry trench coat?
> 
> Bought from a private seller. I thought all looked good but have become a little concerned that the check does not light up on the interior side seams. A close up is provided.  Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> http://s304.photobucket.com/user/tsteelo/library/



The lining is sometimes a bit off like that 
Genuine
t


----------



## misskfree

http://s280.photobucket.com/user/Kris_Maria/library/Burberry


Let me know if this works


----------



## encorevt

misskfree said:


> http://s280.photobucket.com/user/Kris_Maria/library/Burberry
> 
> 
> Let me know if this works


the handles do not look like leather from the picture
~just my 2 cents


----------



## misskfree

http://s280.photobucket.com/user/Kris_Maria/library/Burberry

Nope has leather handles just checked


----------



## terite

misskfree said:


> http://s280.photobucket.com/user/Kris_Maria/library/Burberry
> 
> 
> Let me know if this works



Fake
Blue Label does make bags in Japan - Burberry Blue Label - but they are not rare. 

BUT this is not one of them.

You should never see a Burberry with a poor/thin lining or low budget zippers.
t


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> the handles do not look like leather from the picture
> ~just my 2 cents



I agree - the handles look wrinkled and SPONGY.
t
PS: there are lots of Burberry Blue Label fakes out there -


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello lovely t!
> 
> The scarf arrived and since the other one she was selling didn't look right, do you mind looking at my photos?
> 
> I just want to note that the very center stripe in the first photo is more defined than the rest.
> 
> Thank you so much !
> 
> Nova check scarf
> Seller: livelovebid
> 
> Oh - are those photos all of the same label?
> 
> The label should be blue, not black
> 
> The stripes should not be so dark horizontally and lighter vertically - but in different photos they look ok - so I'm not sure.
> 
> Send a photo of the inside of the blue label - the folded seam part - any text there? Send a photo of the entire scarf lying out.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T!
> 
> I hope these help! The tag is blue  The scarf feels full and nice but I don't have any Burberry scarves - plus this one is vintage so I don't know what it should feel like. Thank you so much again!!
Click to expand...


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> I agree - the handles look wrinkled and SPONGY.
> t
> PS: there are lots of Burberry Blue Label fakes out there -


this is what I do with fakes:lolots:http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u414/jayne77vt/fake_zpsia1wa7ew.jpeg


----------



## Addy

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T!
> 
> I hope these help! The tag is blue  The scarf feels full and nice but I don't have any Burberry scarves - plus this one is vintage so I don't know what it should feel like. Thank you so much again!!
> 
> View attachment 3039051
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039052
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039053
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039054



Looks good


----------



## misskfree

Thanks!! Now I know what to be on the lookout for.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T!
> 
> I hope these help! The tag is blue  The scarf feels full and nice but I don't have any Burberry scarves - plus this one is vintage so I don't know what it should feel like. Thank you so much again!!
> 
> Looks good - men's scarf - several years old.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> this is what I do with fakes:lolots:http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u414/jayne77vt/fake_zpsia1wa7ew.jpeg



nice flowers!
(oh, the scarf on that link - that is not genuine either - did you get that one checked out?
t


----------



## terite

misskfree said:


> Thanks!! Now I know what to be on the lookout for.  Thank you for your help!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

Addy said:


> Looks good



*Hi Addy!*

Happy Summer!


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> nice flowers!
> (oh, the scarf on that link - that is not genuine either - did you get that one checked out?
> t


oh yes ~ thanks to you !!!!


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T!
> 
> I hope these help! The tag is blue  The scarf feels full and nice but I don't have any Burberry scarves - plus this one is vintage so I don't know what it should feel like. Thank you so much again!!
> 
> Looks good - men's scarf - several years old.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much - I had my husband dry clean it so I guess it makes sense hah . For the price I didn't think it was going to be on the newer end
> 
> Have a great weekend t - thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## amstevens714

Addy said:


> Looks good




Thank you Addy!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much - I had my husband dry clean it so I guess it makes sense hah . For the price I didn't think it was going to be on the newer end
> 
> Have a great weekend t - thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the older ones, are often thicker - especially the cashmere ones, so when the tassels are nice (as yours are), how can you beat it?
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## steelo

terite said:


> The lining is sometimes a bit off like that
> Genuine
> t



Thank you T! I really appreciate it. 

For my own edification, what are the telltale signs of authenticity? I want to know in case I run into anything like this in the future. 

Again, thanks T


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the older ones, are often thicker - especially the cashmere ones, so when the tassels are nice (as yours are), how can you beat it?
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeh! Thanks so much T- thank you so so so much! Hugs!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Addy

terite said:


> *Hi Addy!*
> 
> Happy Summer!



Hi T! You're doing a great job in here! Every time I step in, you've got it covered.


----------



## encorevt

you both are awesome !!!!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeh! Thanks so much T- thank you so so so much! Hugs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 98daffodils

T- thanks so much for the other authentications... I have one more lovely I am looking at:

Name:  Burberry Haymarket Medium Alchester Bowling Satchel Shoulder Bag
Seller ID:  funshop4life
Item ID:  141694910277
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ha...277?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fdacbf45


----------



## cavaliergirl76

Hi Authenticators!
I bought this wallet off eBay and after doing some research I think I may have been duped  can somebody tell me if this model was ever even made and if it appears to be authentic? He shipped it out already. These are the pics from the auction.  Thank you in advance for the help. 

Item: Burberry mens wallet
Seller ID:twinrams
ItemNumber281719422700
eBay link: 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/281719422700?txnId=0


----------



## terite

98daffodils said:


> T- thanks so much for the other authentications... I have one more lovely I am looking at:
> 
> Name:  Burberry Haymarket Medium Alchester Bowling Satchel Shoulder Bag
> Seller ID:  funshop4life
> Item ID:  141694910277
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ha...277?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fdacbf45



Need to see Made in tag/serial number/tag in pocket
t


----------



## terite

cavaliergirl76 said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> I bought this wallet off eBay and after doing some research I think I may have been duped  can somebody tell me if this model was ever even made and if it appears to be authentic? He shipped it out already. These are the pics from the auction.  Thank you in advance for the help.
> 
> Item: Burberry mens wallet
> Seller ID:twinrams
> ItemNumber281719422700
> eBay link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/281719422700?txnId=0



Yes - so far, looks good.
Yes this is a dark blue haymarket wallet - with black leather trim. I don't know why they were not more popular - I have a few items made with this (fabric).

Send a better photo of the Burberry stamp when you get it - but there are NO red flags.
t


----------



## 98daffodils

terite said:


> Need to see Made in tag/serial number/tag in pocket
> t



Thank you!  I requested from the seller.  We will see what she sends back.  Thanks again!


----------



## cavaliergirl76

terite said:


> Yes - so far, looks good.
> Yes this is a dark blue haymarket wallet - with black leather trim. I don't know why they were not more popular - I have a few items made with this (fabric).
> 
> Send a better photo of the Burberry stamp when you get it - but there are NO red flags.
> t


Oh my thank you soooo much! I didn't even know it was blue I thought it was grey with black trim. I feel so much better and will post a pic as soon as I get it


----------



## Nadineb88

I'm a complete newb to The Purse Forum but I've been directed this way to try and figure out if this Burberry is authentic or not.  Sorry if I didn't get enough photos.  The lady says she bought in the UK in 2009 and it's a Boston52??  I've been doing alot of research and not sure if I can figure it out? Any help is very appreciated.


----------



## terite

Nadineb88 said:


> I'm a complete newb to The Purse Forum but I've been directed this way to try and figure out if this Burberry is authentic or not.  Sorry if I didn't get enough photos.  The lady says she bought in the UK in 2009 and it's a Boston52??  I've been doing alot of research and not sure if I can figure it out? Any help is very appreciated.



The documents look good - but what we need to see is the Made in stamp, the zipper pull, any Burberry embossing.
t


----------



## 98daffodils

terite said:


> Need to see Made in tag/serial number/tag in pocket
> t




Name: Burberry Haymarket Medium Alchester Bowling Satchel Shoulder Bag
Seller ID: funshop4life
Item ID: 141694910277
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ha...efaultDomain_0&hash=item20fdacbf45&rmvSB=true

Hi T!

Attached are additional pictures I just received - the inside label and the serial tag.  Thanks!


----------



## 98daffodils

For some reason I can't get the images she sent through eBay to enlarge....


----------



## Nadineb88

Hope these help


----------



## terite

Nadineb88 said:


> Hope these help



Perrrrfect.

Real
T


----------



## terite

98daffodils said:


> For some reason I can't get the images she sent through eBay to enlarge....



Ask her to post them onto her ebay listing (maybe?).
t


----------



## Nadineb88

It is real!?  So the tag says Boston 52... Yet I google Boston 52 and you get a speedy like Satchel....am I missing something??  I've owned tons of bags but never a Burberry.  I love how this one looks just wanna make 100% it's authentic lol


----------



## terite

Nadineb88 said:


> It is real!?  So the tag says Boston 52... Yet I google Boston 52 and you get a speedy like Satchel....am I missing something??  I've owned tons of bags but never a Burberry.  I love how this one looks just wanna make 100% it's authentic lol



I am not an expert on the names of the bags.

Just because you cannot google that specific model is not a big cause for concern.

It has that Burberry Beat check lining, which is nice - IMO.


t


----------



## Nadineb88

Okay.  As long as it's authentic then I should be good to purchase!


----------



## Nadineb88

terite said:


> I am not an expert on the names of the bags.
> 
> Just because you cannot google that specific model is not a big cause for concern.
> 
> It has that Burberry Beat check lining, which is nice - IMO.
> 
> 
> t


Is there certain aspects of this bag that makes you think for sure it's authentic??  I'm completely new to Burberry.... I've owned tons and tons of Coach's and a handful of Louis Vuitton.... But this bag seems to good to pass up... Lol


----------



## crazybagfan

terite said:


> The photos are not sharp/clear enough for me.
> t




Sorry for late response. Attached are the photos required. Do let me know if it's still not clear enough. Thanks.


----------



## terite

Nadineb88 said:


> Is there certain aspects of this bag that makes you think for sure it's authentic??  I'm completely new to Burberry.... I've owned tons and tons of Coach's and a handful of Louis Vuitton.... But this bag seems to good to pass up... Lol




Post 4260 - I called this one already.
T


----------



## terite

crazybagfan said:


> Sorry for late response. Attached are the photos required. Do let me know if it's still not clear enough. Thanks.
> 
> Everything looks good here.
> Real
> t


----------



## crazybagfan

terite said:


> crazybagfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for late response. Attached are the photos required. Do let me know if it's still not clear enough. Thanks.
> 
> Everything looks good here.
> Real
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your prompt response
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

crazybagfan said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your prompt response
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome!
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## jangelina

Hello! I'm in need of help. I went ahead and bought my first Burberry and it arrived today. The price seemed too good to be true, so I'm hoping someone can take a look and tell me if they think it's a fake? The seller has an excellent reputation, but the price was really low.

Item Name: Burberry Small Leather Maidstone

Link: This is where I purchased it: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chgardens/item/bbr-bag0406/

Photos: http://s375.photobucket.com/user/jawanderlust08/slideshow/

Thank you so much!!  I hope I did the format correctly!


----------



## tokyo47

Wondering if someone could authenticate this handbag for me. I already purchased it and it arrived today. It's in beautiful condition and although the seller has a return policy, I would love to keep it, so hoping it's the real deal. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Burberry London Tote 
Item Number: 121680026709
Seller ID: brand-works
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...UfVOFicCNAQrHUttwqlpU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

tokyo47 said:


> Wondering if someone could authenticate this handbag for me. I already purchased it and it arrived today. It's in beautiful condition and although the seller has a return policy, I would love to keep it, so hoping it's the real deal. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Tote
> Item Number: 121680026709
> Seller ID: brand-works
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...UfVOFicCNAQrHUttwqlpU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Yes, that is the real deal - and not supposed to say, but great price too.

I love the pink nova check.
t


----------



## terite

jangelina said:


> Hello! I'm in need of help. I went ahead and bought my first Burberry and it arrived today. The price seemed too good to be true, so I'm hoping someone can take a look and tell me if they think it's a fake? The seller has an excellent reputation, but the price was really low.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Small Leather Maidstone
> 
> Link: This is where I purchased it: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chgardens/item/bbr-bag0406/
> 
> Photos: http://s375.photobucket.com/user/jawanderlust08/slideshow/
> 
> Thank you so much!!  I hope I did the format correctly!



genuine = 
t


----------



## 98daffodils

terite said:


> Ask her to post them onto her ebay listing (maybe?).
> t



So far she has not posted them, so no worries on this one.  I will move on to the next


----------



## tokyo47

Oooh, you made my day  lots if thx


----------



## jangelina

Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

tokyo47 said:


> Oooh, you made my day  lots if thx



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

jangelina said:


> Thank you so much!!



You are welcome.t


----------



## cavaliergirl76

terite said:


> Yes - so far, looks good.
> Yes this is a dark blue haymarket wallet - with black leather trim. I don't know why they were not more popular - I have a few items made with this (fabric).
> 
> Send a better photo of the Burberry stamp when you get it - but there are NO red flags.
> t



Hi Terite!
I received the wallet today and I am posting some pics.  I know nothing about Burberry, however this wallet feels very thin. Also the lining doesn't say Burberry it just has the knight on it.  Can you please let me know what you think?  Thank you


----------



## terite

cavaliergirl76 said:


> Hi Terite!
> I received the wallet today and I am posting some pics.  I know nothing about Burberry, however this wallet feels very thin. Also the lining doesn't say Burberry it just has the knight on it.  Can you please let me know what you think?  Thank you



It looks good. It is ok that it has the knight on the lining, and it is ok if it feels thin.

This fabric is not leather, but a coated vinyl - so when you get used to Burberry - 

I have a purse or two of the navy haymarket and this line was very popular with men's briefcases/wallets/messenger bags. etc.

It doesn't scream BURBERRY - that is the thing - but I don't mind that.
Enjoy that one.
t


----------



## amstevens714

Deleting - thank you!


----------



## -flawless-

Hi Terite, could you help me take a look at this scarf please? It was given to me by a friend. It feels quite soft but I have zero experience with Burberry scarf. 

Please let me know if more pictures are necessary. I am more than happy to provide more pictures.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

-flawless- said:


> Hi Terite, could you help me take a look at this scarf please? It was given to me by a friend. It feels quite soft but I have zero experience with Burberry scarf.
> 
> Please let me know if more pictures are necessary. I am more than happy to provide more pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The tags look good - send a photo of the entire scarf.
t


----------



## -flawless-

terite said:


> The tags look good - send a photo of the entire scarf.
> t



Is this okay? The scarf is really long so it's hard to snap a good photo. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! Hope someone can help authenticate these scarves!


Item Name: Burberry London wool scarf-camel check

Item Number: NA

Seller ID: brandole

Link:http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/himawari2013/item/9721/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en

Item Name: Burberry London wool scarf Navy x check

Item Number: NA

Seller ID: brandole

Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/himawari2013/item/10163/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en

Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T 

I hope all is well.

I just picked this up at Nordstroms but it doesn't have the original tag and I want to make sure someone didn't return a fake... I know I'm paranoid 




















Please let me know if any additional photos are needed, and thank you so much for any help you mighty be able to provide


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T
> 
> I hope all is well.
> 
> I just picked this up at Nordstroms but it doesn't have the original tag and I want to make sure someone didn't return a fake... I know I'm paranoid
> Looks fine to me.
> 
> *Addy can give her opinion - she is a scarf expert.
> t*


----------



## terite

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello! Hope someone can help authenticate these scarves!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London wool scarf-camel check
> 
> Item Number: NA
> 
> Seller ID: brandole
> 
> Link:http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/himawari2013/item/9721/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London wool scarf Navy x check
> 
> Item Number: NA
> 
> Seller ID: brandole
> 
> Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/himawari2013/item/10163/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en
> 
> Thank you!



They both look a little thin to me - and not quite behaving as vintage lambswool should.
t


----------



## terite

-flawless- said:


> Is this okay? The scarf is really long so it's hard to snap a good photo. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Very nice.
> t


----------



## H’sKisses

terite said:


> They both look a little thin to me - and not quite behaving as vintage lambswool should.
> t




Thank you, I will pass and keep looking!


----------



## -flawless-

terite said:


> -flawless- said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this okay? The scarf is really long so it's hard to snap a good photo. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Very nice.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Terite!
Click to expand...


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T
> 
> I hope all is well.
> 
> I just picked this up at Nordstroms but it doesn't have the original tag and I want to make sure someone didn't return a fake... I know I'm paranoid
> Looks fine to me.
> 
> *Addy can give her opinion - she is a scarf expert.
> t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks T - as always - so incredibly kind and helpful. I will wait on Addy for final confirmation per your recommendation
> 
> Have a lovely evening!
Click to expand...


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T,

This is the last one for awhile 

Do you mind taking a look at this scarf?

Red cashmere scarf
Seller: 14awesomedeals
Item number:201373855201
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201373855201?redirect=mobile


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> This is the last one for awhile
> 
> Do you mind taking a look at this scarf?
> 
> Red cashmere scarf
> Seller: 14awesomedeals
> Item number:201373855201
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201373855201?redirect=mobile
> 
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!




*I don't remember THAT scarf with that label. Bump for Addy.
t*


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> *I don't remember THAT scarf with that label. Bump for Addy.
> t*




Thank you for looking T!  I will wait for Addy on this one too.


----------



## MistiquePosh

Hello! Could you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: I don't know
Link: I've bought it at a luxury local store
Photos: attached.
Thank you!


----------



## terite

MistiquePosh said:


> Hello! Could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: I don't know
> Link: I've bought it at a luxury local store
> Photos: attached.
> Thank you!



That looks all wrong to me.

I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## MistiquePosh

terite said:


> That looks all wrong to me.
> 
> I hope you can return it.
> t



Thank you very much! I will try to return it!


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T,

While I'm waiting on Addy to take a look at the other two scarves, would you mind taking a look at these two? Please feel free to cut me off at any point lol 

Black, red, wool scarf
seller: nikkiray11
item#: 252008561666
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...Domain_0&hash=item3aace17c02&autorefresh=true

Navy wool
seller: laurenceateixeira 
item#: 252010293616
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...616?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aacfbe970


Thank you!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> While I'm waiting on Addy to take a look at the other two scarves, would you mind taking a look at these two? Please feel free to cut me off at any point lol
> 
> Black, red, wool scarf
> seller: nikkiray11
> item#: 252008561666
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...Domain_0&hash=item3aace17c02&autorefresh=true
> 
> Navy wool
> seller: laurenceateixeira
> item#: 252010293616
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...616?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aacfbe970
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Both genuine
t


----------



## PaPalombo

Hi, would you help me to authenticate this coat?
Didi you ever saw this tags from barcelona? It should be a vintage, anything like 90`s.
Item Name: Thench Coat
Thanks in advance!
Paloma.


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> Hi, would you help me to authenticate this coat?
> Didi you ever saw this tags from barcelona? It should be a vintage, anything like 90`s.
> Item Name: Thench Coat
> Thanks in advance!
> Paloma.



Sure - I have seen Burberrys - made in Spain. Many vintage items.

This coat may be older than the 90's. 

The labels look good - can I see a photo of the inside of the coat?
t


----------



## rosegregory12

Hello, can someone help me authenticate this vintage Burberry scarf I found on Poshmark? Thanks 

Item Name (if you know it): (not sure)
Link (if available): Poshmark
Photos: attached


----------



## rosegregory12

Hello again! I'm not sure if this is allowed (if it isn't, I'm so sorry! I'm new to this forum) but I need help authenticating a second scarf I was thinking about buying on Poshmark. Only two pictures were given but if a picture of a specific area is needed, I can ask  Thanks so much


----------



## PaPalombo

T., many thaks.


----------



## terite

rosegregory12 said:


> Hello, can someone help me authenticate this vintage Burberry scarf I found on Poshmark? Thanks
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): (not sure)
> Link (if available): Poshmark
> Photos: attached



This looks like a Burberry scarf that has been washed perhaps? - the label is in the wrong spot - I don't know if your photos are blurry or if it is the scarf. Let me go check something.
t


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> T., many thaks.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

rosegregory12 said:


> Hello again! I'm not sure if this is allowed (if it isn't, I'm so sorry! I'm new to this forum) but I need help authenticating a second scarf I was thinking about buying on Poshmark. Only two pictures were given but if a picture of a specific area is needed, I can ask  Thanks so much



This looks good.
t


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T
> 
> I hope all is well.
> 
> I just picked this up at Nordstroms but it doesn't have the original tag and I want to make sure someone didn't return a fake... I know I'm paranoid
> 
> View attachment 3046573
> 
> View attachment 3046580
> 
> View attachment 3046582
> 
> View attachment 3046584
> 
> View attachment 3046585
> 
> View attachment 3046586
> 
> View attachment 3046587
> 
> View attachment 3046588
> 
> View attachment 3046589
> 
> 
> Please let me know if any additional photos are needed, and thank you so much for any help you mighty be able to provide







terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T
> 
> I hope all is well.
> 
> I just picked this up at Nordstroms but it doesn't have the original tag and I want to make sure someone didn't return a fake... I know I'm paranoid
> Looks fine to me.
> 
> *Addy can give her opinion - she is a scarf expert.
> t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gentle bump per T's recommendation for Addy to take a look  thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last one for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind taking a look at this scarf?
> 
> 
> 
> Red cashmere scarf
> 
> Seller: 14awesomedeals
> 
> Item number:201373855201
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201373855201?redirect=mobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!







terite said:


> *I don't remember THAT scarf with that label. Bump for Addy.
> t*




Gently bumping this one for Addy also 


Thank you!!


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Both genuine
> t




Thank you for looking at these T


----------



## PaPalombo

T, this is the inside of the coat.
Many thanks!


----------



## rosegregory12

terite said:


> This looks like a Burberry scarf that has been washed perhaps? - the label is in the wrong spot - I don't know if your photos are blurry or if it is the scarf. Let me go check something.
> t


Okay! Please let me know your final decision. Thank you so much


----------



## Addy

amstevens714 said:


> Gently bumping this one for Addy also
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



Looks good


----------



## Addy

-flawless- said:


> Hi Terite, could you help me take a look at this scarf please? It was given to me by a friend. It feels quite soft but I have zero experience with Burberry scarf.
> 
> Please let me know if more pictures are necessary. I am more than happy to provide more pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Looks good


----------



## amstevens714

Addy said:


> Looks good




Thank you SO much Addy


----------



## -flawless-

Addy said:


> Looks good



Thanks!


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> T, this is the inside of the coat.
> Many thanks!



ok - thanks

I mean - a photo that shows the whole coat, lying open.

Thanks
t


----------



## PaPalombo

Ow, Sorry T!
i'm sending new photos. I hope it helps you to help me...
Many thanks!





terite said:


> ok - thanks
> 
> I mean - a photo that shows the whole coat, lying open.
> 
> Thanks
> t


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> Ow, Sorry T!
> i'm sending new photos. I hope it helps you to help me...
> Many thanks!



Thanks - looks good.
t


----------



## kiwiaz

Hi, I just bought this Burberry toggle coat and check cashmere scarf. The coat feels thinner than the toggle coat I use to have. Please help authenticate these two items. Thanks a lot for your help. Please let me know if any additional photos needed.
1. item name: Burberry brit minstead wool toggle coat
2. item name: Burberry icon check cashmere scarf


----------



## Supafit

Hi I need help to authenticate  Burberry Abbot bag 'house check.'
I bought it on EBay trusting the seller's positive comments, rating and item description.

The bag was said to be new without tags.
One photo showed a scratch and seller advise this should disappear with leather polish.

Upon receiving the bag I notice the leather is fading on the strap and bottom of bag.
The Made in Italy label is a bit slanted and also the stitching on the side does not appear even.

Seller advised they purchased the bag from Nordstrom and have given me proof of purchase.

I can't help but uncertain of this bag due to reading in other forums the amount of detail and quality of Burberry. 

Please help me authenticate this item.

Item number: 171842183555
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171842183555&globalID=EBAY-AU


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> Hi, I just bought this Burberry toggle coat and check cashmere scarf. The coat feels thinner than the toggle coat I use to have. Please help authenticate these two items. Thanks a lot for your help. Please let me know if any additional photos needed.
> 1. item name: Burberry brit minstead wool toggle coat
> 2. item name: Burberry icon check cashmere scarf



Both look good.

I agree - the older toggle coats and the older cashmere scarves were thicker than ones made today. (Not just Burberry)
t


----------



## terite

Supafit said:


> Hi I need help to authenticate  Burberry Abbot bag 'house check.'
> I bought it on EBay trusting the seller's positive comments, rating and item description.
> 
> The bag was said to be new without tags.
> One photo showed a scratch and seller advise this should disappear with leather polish.
> 
> Upon receiving the bag I notice the leather is fading on the strap and bottom of bag.
> The Made in Italy label is a bit slanted and also the stitching on the side does not appear even.
> 
> Seller advised they purchased the bag from Nordstrom and have given me proof of purchase.
> 
> I can't help but uncertain of this bag due to reading in other forums the amount of detail and quality of Burberry.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this item.
> 
> Item number: 171842183555
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171842183555&globalID=EBAY-AU




Send a photo of the paper tags, tags in the pocket and the back of the Made in tag.
t


----------



## kiwiaz

terite said:


> Both look good.
> 
> I agree - the older toggle coats and the older cashmere scarves were thicker than ones made today. (Not just Burberry)
> t



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## authprada

Hi!
Is this Burberry blue nova pop purse and wallet authentic?
Thank you so much 

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...%2FSlHGrhLpi%2B7QRUFE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Additional photos are here (the first 3 are pics of the blue wallet, and the next 5 are pics of the blue purse). 

http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/authprada/library/?view=recent&page=1

Thank you!!


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> Thank you so much for your help!




You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

authprada said:


> Hi!
> Is this Burberry blue nova pop purse and wallet authentic?
> Thank you so much
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...%2FSlHGrhLpi%2B7QRUFE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Additional photos are here (the first 3 are pics of the blue wallet, and the next 5 are pics of the blue purse).
> 
> http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/authprada/library/?view=recent&page=1
> 
> Thank you!!



Fake
t


----------



## Supafit

Hi 
There was no paper tag.
Here are the photos of inside pocket tag and serial number.


----------



## Supafit

Supafit said:


> Hi
> There was no paper tag.
> Here are the photos of inside pocket tag and serial number.


How do I add more photos?


----------



## Supafit

terite said:


> Send a photo of the paper tags, tags in the pocket and the back of the Made in tag.
> t


There was no paper tags. How do I add photos?
There is no button to add or edit


----------



## terite

Supafit said:


> There was no paper tags. How do I add photos?
> There is no button to add or edit


Click on that little paper clip in the formatting bar.
t


----------



## authprada

Is this authentic Burberry? Thank you so much

Ebay item name: BURBERRY DARK BROWN THICK LEATHER FRONT SADDLE BAG POCKET'S PLAID SHOULDER BAG

Item number: 171795319294

Seller ID: bargainhuntingontherun

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171795319294?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Supafit

Supafit said:


> Hi I need help to authenticate  Burberry Abbot bag 'house check.'
> I bought it on EBay trusting the seller's positive comments, rating and item description.
> 
> The bag was said to be new without tags.
> One photo showed a scratch and seller advise this should disappear with leather polish.
> 
> Upon receiving the bag I notice the leather is fading on the strap and bottom of bag.
> The Made in Italy label is a bit slanted and also the stitching on the side does not appear even.
> 
> Seller advised they purchased the bag from Nordstrom and have given me proof of purchase.
> 
> I can't help but uncertain of this bag due to reading in other forums the amount of detail and quality of Burberry.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this item.
> 
> Item number: 171842183555
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?
> nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171842183555&globalID=EBAY-AU



Style number attached


----------



## Supafit

Stitching


----------



## Supafit

Strap


----------



## Supafit

Sorry this is the strap photo


----------



## Supafit

Bottom


----------



## terite

authprada said:


> Is this authentic Burberry? Thank you so much
> 
> Ebay item name: BURBERRY DARK BROWN THICK LEATHER FRONT SADDLE BAG POCKET'S PLAID SHOULDER BAG
> 
> Item number: 171795319294
> 
> Seller ID: bargainhuntingontherun
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171795319294?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Supafit said:


> Bottom



Everything looks good here
t


----------



## Supafit

terite said:


> Everything looks good here
> t



Thank you for your assessment


----------



## Supafit

Thank you for your assessment


----------



## authprada

Is this an authentic Burberry? It's a beige leather bag. Thank you so much! 

http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/authprada/library/?view=recent&page=1

(the first 8 photos of the beige leather bag)


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T
> 
> I hope all is well.
> 
> I just picked this up at Nordstroms but it doesn't have the original tag and I want to make sure someone didn't return a fake... I know I'm paranoid
> 
> View attachment 3046573
> 
> View attachment 3046580
> 
> View attachment 3046582
> 
> View attachment 3046584
> 
> View attachment 3046585
> 
> View attachment 3046586
> 
> View attachment 3046587
> 
> View attachment 3046588
> 
> View attachment 3046589
> 
> 
> Please let me know if any additional photos are needed, and thank you so much for any help you mighty be able to provide





terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T
> 
> I hope all is well.
> 
> I just picked this up at Nordstroms but it doesn't have the original tag and I want to make sure someone didn't return a fake... I know I'm paranoid
> Looks fine to me.
> 
> *Addy can give her opinion - she is a scarf expert.
> t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there - just giving this a quick bump for Addy again if that is okay
> 
> Thank you!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Supafit said:


> Thank you for your assessment



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there - just giving this a quick bump for Addy again if that is okay
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Addy said it looked good! I think it looks good too!
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

authprada said:


> Is this an authentic Burberry? It's a beige leather bag. Thank you so much!
> 
> http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/authprada/library/?view=recent&page=1
> 
> (the first 8 photos of the beige leather bag)



Is there any way you can get a better shot of the stamps - they both look too light or missing letters - 

t
Were you able to return that blue Burberry wallet?


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Addy said it looked good! I think it looks good too!
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T - she actually responded to the red one you were questioning- not this one.
> 
> I think this one was just missed. I could be wrong though!
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T - she actually responded to the red one you were questioning- not this one.
> 
> I think this one was just missed. I could be wrong though!
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was post 4315 - let me know if that is not the one you mean.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was post 4315 - let me know if that is not the one you mean.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T-
> 
> I'm so sorry to have made everything so complicated. She quoted post 4311 when replying (in post 4315) and that was for a red cashmere scarf that you were concerned the label and scarf didn't match.
> 
> She didn't respond to the silk scarf from Nordstrom, which was above the post above the red cashmere scarf.
> 
> Again, I'm so sorry to have made things so complicated :/ I made a mess.
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Hi T-

I'm so sorry to have made everything so complicated. She quoted post 4311 when replying (in post 4315) and that was for a red cashmere scarf that you were concerned the label and scarf didn't match.

She didn't respond to the silk scarf from Nordstrom, which was above the post above the red cashmere scarf.

Oh, ok, no problem.

Did you end up with that red scarf? I thought it was a great deal - and a nice pattern.

Anyway - better just repost the one the one that you need authenticated, and we will all try again.

T


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Hi T-
> 
> I'm so sorry to have made everything so complicated. She quoted post 4311 when replying (in post 4315) and that was for a red cashmere scarf that you were concerned the label and scarf didn't match.
> 
> She didn't respond to the silk scarf from Nordstrom, which was above the post above the red cashmere scarf.
> 
> Oh, ok, no problem.
> 
> Did you end up with that red scarf? I thought it was a great deal - and a nice pattern.
> 
> Anyway - better just repost the one the one that you need authenticated, and we will all try again.
> 
> T




Hi T-

Thank you again for all your attention 

I did get the red scarf - it's definitely unique I haven't found anything like it online. Any idea when it might be from?

I will repost the beige scarf from Nordstroms again. 

You are so kind to be so patient with me - hugs and thank you[emoji4]!


----------



## amstevens714

deleted- sorry!


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T
> 
> I hope all is well.
> 
> I just picked this up at Nordstroms but it doesn't have the original tag and I want to make sure someone didn't return a fake... I know I'm paranoid
> 
> View attachment 3046573
> 
> View attachment 3046580
> 
> View attachment 3046582
> 
> View attachment 3046584
> 
> View attachment 3046585
> 
> View attachment 3046586
> 
> View attachment 3046587
> 
> View attachment 3046588
> 
> View attachment 3046589
> 
> 
> Please let me know if any additional photos are needed, and thank you so much for any help you mighty be able to provide







terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T
> 
> I hope all is well.
> 
> I just picked this up at Nordstroms but it doesn't have the original tag and I want to make sure someone didn't return a fake... I know I'm paranoid
> Looks fine to me.
> 
> *Addy can give her opinion - she is a scarf expert.
> t*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello- reposting this for a check from ADDY per the recommendation of the lovely T [emoji1]
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help!
Click to expand...


----------



## Addy

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T
> 
> I hope all is well.
> 
> I just picked this up at Nordstroms but it doesn't have the original tag and I want to make sure someone didn't return a fake... I know I'm paranoid
> 
> View attachment 3046573
> 
> View attachment 3046580
> 
> View attachment 3046582
> 
> View attachment 3046584
> 
> View attachment 3046585
> 
> View attachment 3046586
> 
> View attachment 3046587
> 
> View attachment 3046588
> 
> View attachment 3046589
> 
> 
> Please let me know if any additional photos are needed, and thank you so much for any help you mighty be able to provide



Looks good


----------



## amstevens714

Addy said:


> Looks good




Thank you!! I so sorry for all the confusion!ireally appreciate all the help and support!


----------



## aphaea

Hi, 

Please could someone authenticate this scarf listed on an auction site in New Zealand?

Item Name:  BURBERRYS OF LONDON - ICONIC CHECK LAMBSWOOL SCARF
Item Number: 916243977  (trademe.co.nz)
Seller ID: secondhandrose0
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/a.aspx?id=916243977

Thanks in advance!

Lisa


----------



## terite

aphaea said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could someone authenticate this scarf listed on an auction site in New Zealand?
> 
> Item Name:  BURBERRYS OF LONDON - ICONIC CHECK LAMBSWOOL SCARF
> Item Number: 916243977  (trademe.co.nz)
> Seller ID: secondhandrose0
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/a.aspx?id=916243977
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Lisa



That looks wrong to me.
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you!! I so sorry for all the confusion!ireally appreciate all the help and support!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## Rasnady

Could you, please, help me to authenticate a bag. Unfortunately I do not have a picture of the bottom part. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## Addy

Rasnady said:


> Could you, please, help me to authenticate a bag. Unfortunately I do not have a picture of the bottom part.
> 
> Thank you very much!



Looks good


----------



## aphaea

Some more scarves for your opinion on authenticity

Item Name: Burberry London Tartin 100% Lambswool Scarf
Item Number:  916691299 (trademe.co.nz)
Seller ID: i****ah
Link:http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/accessories/scarves/auction-916691299.htm



Item Name: Burberry London Horseferry Beige Checked Scarf
Item Number: 915140074 (trademe.co.nz)
Seller ID: cherribomb0001
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/accessories/scarves/auction-915140074.htm


Item Name: Burberry London House Classic Checked Scarf
Item Number: 915697046 (trademe.co.nz)
Seller ID: cherribomb0001
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/accessories/scarves/auction-915697046.htm


Item Name: Burberry London Horseferry Navy Checked Scarf
Item Number: 915140068 (trademe.co.nz)
Seller ID: cherribomb0001
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/accessories/scarves/auction-915140068.htm


Im determined to find an authentic one here in NZ!!

TIA!


----------



## Suzie

Hi there ladies,

I have purchased this and as soon as I got it I knew it was fake compared to my real other Burberry trenches but I just need a second opinion please.

Item name: BURBERRY's Prorsum label $2650 women's trench coat size US 8 AUS 12
Made in England guaranteed 100% authentic

item number: 281741518527

Seller ID: rodeo_drive_only

link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BURBERRY...H8uTyea%2B8ebLvjQ7BAU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Suzie

I will also attach some photos  that I took.


----------



## Suzie

Sorry, they are so large, I am on my iPad.


----------



## Suzie

More pics.


----------



## Suzie

More


----------



## Suzie

Comparison with my black trench.


----------



## Suzie

Just everthing seems not quite right.


----------



## nadju6a

Hi everyone!

I need your help in identifying one of the bags I own. Could you, please, help me with it. 

Pictures taken by myself. 
Purchased by me long time ago. 
Have no idea of the name, trying to identify. 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## terite

Suzie said:


> Just everthing seems not quite right.



It is not a fake one - it is just an OLD one.

Search the pocket for a size tag.

The belt has been altered.

Looks to be in great shape and the leather buckles are not worn/rotten.

t

PS: The seller did not describe this coat accurately - it is a VINTAGE trench and she has shown no evidence of the size - or if it is a men's or women's - also it certainly would not have been sold for the amount in the ad (lol) and would not be called Burberry Prorsum. 

So, item not as described ...


----------



## terite

nadju6a said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I need your help in identifying one of the bags I own. Could you, please, help me with it.
> 
> Pictures taken by myself.
> Purchased by me long time ago.
> Have no idea of the name, trying to identify.
> 
> I don't know the name of that bag - sorry - you could try Identify this Burberry - but I don't know if that thread has an expert.
> t


----------



## nadju6a

Thank you Terite, but unfortunately no one there could help me either


----------



## terite

nadju6a said:


> Thank you Terite, but unfortunately no one there could help me either



Well it looks like white leather and has a college stripe strap. I remember these bags from at least ten years ago. I don't remember Burberry naming each style of bag until relatively recently. 

Does anyone following know anything else?

t


----------



## aphaea

Oooh, I posted more than three items in one post! my apologies. Reposting correctly:

Some more scarves for your opinion on authenticity

Item Name: Burberry London Tartin 100% Lambswool Scarf
Item Number: 916691299 (trademe.co.nz)
Seller ID: i****ah
Link:http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fa...-916691299.htm



Item Name: Burberry London Horseferry Beige Checked Scarf
Item Number: 915140074 (trademe.co.nz)
Seller ID: cherribomb0001
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fa...-915140074.htm

TIA

Lisa


----------



## aphaea

Two more items for appraisal:

Item Name: Burberry London House Classic Checked Scarf
Item Number: 915697046 (trademe.co.nz)
Seller ID: cherribomb0001
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fa...-915697046.htm


Item Name: Burberry London Horseferry Navy Checked Scarf
Item Number: 915140068 (trademe.co.nz)
Seller ID: cherribomb0001
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fa...-915140068.htm


Im determined to find an authentic one here in NZ!!

TIA!

Lisa


----------



## Suzie

terite said:


> It is not a fake one - it is just an OLD one.
> 
> Search the pocket for a size tag.
> 
> The belt has been altered.
> 
> Looks to be in great shape and the leather buckles are not worn/rotten.
> 
> t
> 
> PS: The seller did not describe this coat accurately - it is a VINTAGE trench and she has shown no evidence of the size - or if it is a men's or women's - also it certainly would not have been sold for the amount in the ad (lol) and would not be called Burberry Prorsum.
> 
> So, item not as described ...




Thank you for your reply but the thing is, it isn't vintage at all, you can see it has not long been made, she has another one up the same and has sold quite a few before.


----------



## terite

aphaea said:


> Oooh, I posted more than three items in one post! my apologies. Reposting correctly:
> 
> Some more scarves for your opinion on authenticity
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Tartin 100% Lambswool Scarf
> Item Number: 916691299 (trademe.co.nz)
> Seller ID: i****ah
> Link:http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fa...-916691299.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Horseferry Beige Checked Scarf
> Item Number: 915140074 (trademe.co.nz)
> Seller ID: cherribomb0001
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fa...-915140074.htm
> 
> TIA
> 
> Lisa



These links don't work for me.
t


----------



## terite

aphaea said:


> Two more items for appraisal:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London House Classic Checked Scarf
> Item Number: 915697046 (trademe.co.nz)
> Seller ID: cherribomb0001
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fa...-915697046.htm
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Horseferry Navy Checked Scarf
> Item Number: 915140068 (trademe.co.nz)
> Seller ID: cherribomb0001
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fa...-915140068.htm
> 
> 
> Im determined to find an authentic one here in NZ!!
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Lisa



Sorry - these links don't work for me either.
t


----------



## aphaea

Ah jeez, not having a good day lol. Let me try again.

Some more scarves for your opinion on authenticity

Item Name: Burberry London Tartin 100% Lambswool Scarf
Item Number: 916691299 (trademe.co.nz)
Seller ID: i****ah
Link:  http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=916691299


Item Name: Burberry London Horseferry Beige Checked Scarf
Item Number: 915140074 (trademe.co.nz)
Seller ID: cherribomb0001
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=915140074
TIA

Lisa


----------



## terite

aphaea said:


> Ah jeez, not having a good day lol. Let me try again.
> 
> Some more scarves for your opinion on authenticity
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Tartin 100% Lambswool Scarf
> Item Number: 916691299 (trademe.co.nz)
> Seller ID: i****ah
> Link:  http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=916691299
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Horseferry Beige Checked Scarf
> Item Number: 915140074 (trademe.co.nz)
> Seller ID: cherribomb0001
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=915140074
> TIA
> 
> Lisa



1. Looks legit - watch out for wool scarves with labels not lying flat - might be a sign the scarf has been washed incorrectly. Also - check dimensions - on that one
2. Looks odd to me
t


----------



## aphaea

Okay! I tested the link in the first two. Not sure why they didnt work before, i had tested them, sorry. Now the next two:

Two more items for appraisal:

Item Name: Burberry London House Classic Checked Scarf
Item Number: 915697046 (trademe.co.nz)
Seller ID: cherribomb0001
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=915697046

Item Name: Burberry London Horseferry Navy Checked Scarf
Item Number: 915140068 (trademe.co.nz)
Seller ID: cherribomb0001
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=915140068

Apologies again

Lisa


----------



## terite

aphaea said:


> Okay! I tested the link in the first two. Not sure why they didnt work before, i had tested them, sorry. Now the next two:
> 
> Two more items for appraisal:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London House Classic Checked Scarf
> Item Number: 915697046 (trademe.co.nz)
> Seller ID: cherribomb0001
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=915697046
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Horseferry Navy Checked Scarf
> Item Number: 915140068 (trademe.co.nz)
> Seller ID: cherribomb0001
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=915140068
> 
> Apologies again
> 
> Lisa



1. Looks good.
2. I don't recognize that.
t


----------



## aphaea

terite said:


> 1. Looks good.
> 2. I don't recognize that.
> t



Thanks for your help (and patience!)


----------



## amstevens714

nadju6a said:


> Thank you Terite, but unfortunately no one there could help me either




If you write in to Burberry they will help you- they actually helped a seller and I with the background on a vintage bucket bag she was selling me. It was interesting to hear what they could share


----------



## nadju6a

amstevens714 said:


> If you write in to Burberry they will help you- they actually helped a seller and I with the background on a vintage bucket bag she was selling me. It was interesting to hear what they could share



Thanks for such idea, I will try it


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> If you write in to Burberry they will help you- they actually helped a seller and I with the background on a vintage bucket bag she was selling me. It was interesting to hear what they could share



Great idea amstevens714 - thanks for sharing that information!
t


----------



## authprada

terite said:


> Is there any way you can get a better shot of the stamps - they both look too light or missing letters -
> 
> t
> Were you able to return that blue Burberry wallet?



Hi Terite, 

Yes, the seller also reimbursed for shipping back the return blue burberry wallet and purse to Bulgaria ($40), where she is at.

I have added additional pics of the beige leather burberry bag showing the tags. Yes, the tags are stamped very lightly. I believe the date code reads TTREGRO44SCA. The 'A' is so faint from most angles it's not there.

The first 6 pics are the newly added pics:

http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/authprada/library/?view=recent&page=1

Thank you so much again


----------



## Rasnady

Addy said:


> Looks good


Thank you very much!


----------



## Rasnady

I would really appreciate if you could take a look at this belt. Looks suspicious to me.

Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

Rasnady said:


> I would really appreciate if you could take a look at this belt. Looks suspicious to me.
> 
> Thank you very much!



It looks good to me - stamps/stitching/hardware/design all good.
t


----------



## terite

Rasnady said:


> Thank you very much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

authprada said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Yes, the seller also reimbursed for shipping back the return blue burberry wallet and purse to Bulgaria ($40), where she is at.
> 
> I have added additional pics of the beige leather burberry bag showing the tags. Yes, the tags are stamped very lightly. I believe the date code reads TTREGRO44SCA. The 'A' is so faint from most angles it's not there.
> 
> The first 6 pics are the newly added pics:
> 
> http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/authprada/library/?view=recent&page=1
> 
> Thank you so much again



I think it is a genuine Burberry bag - some issues with those stamps, or quality control. The serial number would be ITREG etc. 
t


----------



## Rasnady

terite said:


> It looks good to me - stamps/stitching/hardware/design all good.
> t


And what about uneven stitching and jumping letters in number on picture 12? Also I was wondering if buckle should have Burberry name on it?

thanks!


----------



## terite

Rasnady said:


> And what about uneven stitching and jumping letters in number on picture 12? Also I was wondering if buckle should have Burberry name on it?
> 
> thanks!



Picture 12? I don't know what you refer to - the writing on the stamp looks perfect though. 

That style of buckle didn't have an embossed Burberry name on it. 

It isn't a leather belt - it is coated canvas - with black leather trim I would think. 

Is it the overall quality (or lack of quality) that is putting you off?
t


----------



## Rasnady

terite said:


> Picture 12? I don't know what you refer to - the writing on the stamp looks perfect though.
> 
> That style of buckle didn't have an embossed Burberry name on it.
> 
> It isn't a leather belt - it is coated canvas - with black leather trim I would think.
> 
> Is it the overall quality (or lack of quality) that is putting you off?
> t



I am worried about stitching on this picture. It is not straight and goes downward to the edging


----------



## jusli

Approximately 7x7x4.5


----------



## rosegregory12

Hello! I was searching for another burberry scarf and I stumbled upon the "Burberry Plaid Wool Scarf" on overstock. It's an incredible deal but it's out of stock, and I called in and they said it should be in stock within a month. However, due to the low price, I'm questioning the authenticity, even though Overstock seems to be a relatively reputable website. Please help me authenticate 

Item Name: Burberry Plaid Wool Scarf 
Item Number: 402003 
Seller: Overstock
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Burberry-Plaid-Wool-Scarf/461791/product.html

Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Great idea amstevens714 - thanks for sharing that information!
> t



Anytime T  I'm happy to help in any way that I can. Thank you again for all your help!


----------



## amstevens714

Would you mind taking a look at this?

item: Burberry Tote
Seller: Rising8
Item#: 381329773420
http://www.ebay.com/itm/381329773420?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you T


----------



## Addy

amstevens714 said:


> Would you mind taking a look at this?
> 
> item: Burberry Tote
> Seller: Rising8
> Item#: 381329773420
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/381329773420?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you T



Need pic of MADE IN stamp/tag


----------



## Addy

rosegregory12 said:


> Hello! I was searching for another burberry scarf and I stumbled upon the "Burberry Plaid Wool Scarf" on overstock. It's an incredible deal but it's out of stock, and I called in and they said it should be in stock within a month. However, due to the low price, I'm questioning the authenticity, even though Overstock seems to be a relatively reputable website. Please help me authenticate
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Plaid Wool Scarf
> Item Number: 402003
> Seller: Overstock
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Burberry-Plaid-Wool-Scarf/461791/product.html
> 
> Thank you!



Tag in pic is fake


----------



## Addy

jusli said:


> Approximately 7x7x4.5



Need pic of zipper pull


----------



## rosegregory12

Addy said:


> Tag in pic is fake


Wow thanks! I always thought that Overstock sold authentic items. I contacted customer service and they said that the item was made in Italy, even though the tag says it's made in england


----------



## rosegregory12

Could someone authenticate two more Burberry scarves for me? They're both from Poshmark 

This is the first one:

Item Name: Blue Burberry Scarf
Item Number: N/A 
Seller ID: jgiovanina
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Blue-Burberry-scarf-559c12088ae940695001a365


----------



## rosegregory12

This is the second one, thanks so much in advance:


Item Name: Burberry scarf
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: tcornell54
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-scarf-5510b774f092827b3c01416c

(the pink one)


----------



## amstevens714

Addy said:


> Need pic of MADE IN stamp/tag




Hi Addy,

Is this photo enough?

Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> Is this photo enough?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> This bag looks good.
> t


----------



## terite

rosegregory12 said:


> Could someone authenticate two more Burberry scarves for me? They're both from Poshmark
> 
> This is the first one:
> 
> Item Name: Blue Burberry Scarf
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: jgiovanina
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Blue-Burberry-scarf-559c12088ae940695001a365



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

rosegregory12 said:


> This is the second one, thanks so much in advance:
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry scarf
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: tcornell54
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-scarf-5510b774f092827b3c01416c
> 
> (the pink one)



Looks good
t


----------



## rosegregory12

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Thank you! Do you have any idea when the light blue Burberry scarves were sold/an item number?


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Addy,
> 
> Is this photo enough?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> This bag looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome - thank you T. I think I have my work cut out for me with this one lol. I just really likes the design.
> 
> Have a great day!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome - thank you T. I think I have my work cut out for me with this one lol. I just really likes the design.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree - great design. Do you have a steamer? The corners are still intact so there is hope!
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

rosegregory12 said:


> Thank you! Do you have any idea when the light blue Burberry scarves were sold/an item number?



I have no idea about item numbers, but the blue labels on the scarves indicate a certain age. Sewn on fabric labels these days are beige, but before that they were blue, like the one on your scarf. 

T -


----------



## Stella Chanel

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this item for me:

Name - Haymarket Bifold Men's Wallet
Link - http://www.bluefly.com/burberry-bro...d-canvas-bifold-wallet/p/362018201/detail.fly

I have attached all photos as well. 

Thank you!


----------



## babytired

Hello, I want to buy this for my sister as a birthday present but a bit concern about the pictures. I asked for more photos but the seller hasn't answered me yet. Should I risk it?
Item Name:Burberry London Trench Coat
Seller ID: georgel2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201387703183?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
eBay item number: 201387703183
Thank you very much for your time.
Veronique


----------



## terite

Stella Chanel said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this item for me:
> 
> Name - Haymarket Bifold Men's Wallet
> Link - http://www.bluefly.com/burberry-bro...d-canvas-bifold-wallet/p/362018201/detail.fly
> 
> I have attached all photos as well.
> 
> Thank you!


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

babytired said:


> Hello, I want to buy this for my sister as a birthday present but a bit concern about the pictures. I asked for more photos but the seller hasn't answered me yet. Should I risk it?
> Item Name:Burberry London Trench Coat
> Seller ID: georgel2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201387703183?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> eBay item number: 201387703183
> Thank you very much for your time.
> Veronique



It doesn't even show the size or the size tags - nor the content tags. It does look like a genuine item though. You should ask for more photos - inside/armpits coat lying open, etc.
t


----------



## babytired

terite said:


> It doesn't even show the size or the size tags - nor the content tags. It does look like a genuine item though. You should ask for more photos - inside/armpits coat lying open, etc.
> t



I still havent received any replied yet... This is a worried. A tiny bit of the label looked ok but other than that.... Too many junk pictures  . Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## JadoreCouture

I have exhausted Google, YouTube and eBay guides. I picked this up today and I am torn between the tags on whether this is authentic or not, the care label is white and the brand label is a very light tan shade. The tags both appear on the same corner of the scarf. Any ideas or opinions on the items authenticity? I would really appreciate it. TIA


----------



## terite

JadoreCouture said:


> I have exhausted Google, YouTube and eBay guides. I picked this up today and I am torn between the tags on whether this is authentic or not, the care label is white and the brand label is a very light tan shade. The tags both appear on the same corner of the scarf. Any ideas or opinions on the items authenticity? I would really appreciate it. TIA



Ok, I would like to see the tassels and the entire scarf. My first thought is that this scarf should not have a care tag - it looks like an older style of scarf.

So, where did you find this? The Burberry label looks like a legit label - but I need to see more.
t


----------



## JadoreCouture

terite said:


> Ok, I would like to see the tassels and the entire scarf. My first thought is that this scarf should not have a care tag - it looks like an older style of scarf.
> 
> So, where did you find this? The Burberry label looks like a legit label - but I need to see more.
> t



I purchased this at a thrift shop BUT I purchase designer goods (bags, jeans mostly) from thrift shops and resell them online. *EDIT: I do authentic bags and jeans myself* but I dont run into to many scarves. Here are the additional pics:


----------



## chelsssea

I stumbled upon this literally 30 seconds before it ended, and put in an impulse bid. Great deal if it's authentic:-x I have some Burberry items, but none from the Blue Label. Did some research to find out that this label was exclusive to Japan and a little less known, but still heavily faked. Can anyone help me out?

 Item Name: Authentic BURBERRY Plastics coating canvas Cosmetics Pouch Blue Label
Item Number: 191631160482
Seller ID: kyounokura-japan 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...YxF5PKGHfAbbQi762W2yA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Hopefully it's real because I really love it.


----------



## terite

chelsssea said:


> I stumbled upon this literally 30 seconds before it ended, and put in an impulse bid. Great deal if it's authentic:-x I have some Burberry items, but none from the Blue Label. Did some research to find out that this label was exclusive to Japan and a little less known, but still heavily faked. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BURBERRY Plastics coating canvas Cosmetics Pouch Blue Label
> Item Number: 191631160482
> Seller ID: kyounokura-japan
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...YxF5PKGHfAbbQi762W2yA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hopefully it's real because I really love it.



It is real - Blue Label bag
t


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, I wanted to purchase my first trench coat and I found a seller selling their Harbourne. Could I please get help authenticating it?


































Thanks in advance ladies xx


----------



## terite

JadoreCouture said:


> I have exhausted Google, YouTube and eBay guides. I picked this up today and I am torn between the tags on whether this is authentic or not, the care label is white and the brand label is a very light tan shade. The tags both appear on the same corner of the scarf. Any ideas or opinions on the items authenticity? I would really appreciate it. TIA



Send a photo that shows the whole scarf - like so I can see proportions and where the label is etc. (or labels are).
t


----------



## terite

carmennnn said:


> Hi ladies, I wanted to purchase my first trench coat and I found a seller selling their Harbourne. Could I please get help authenticating it?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies xx



That looks good on you - it is genuine.
t


----------



## carmennnn

terite said:


> That looks good on you - it is genuine.
> t



Thank you for letting me know it's authentic!!! 

Are you able to shed any light on why it is made in Slovakia? I haven't heard of Burberry making their trench coats in Slovakia so I am a bit unsure of whether it is authentic or not.


----------



## terite

carmennnn said:


> Thank you for letting me know it's authentic!!!
> 
> Are you able to shed any light on why it is made in Slovakia? I haven't heard of Burberry making their trench coats in Slovakia so I am a bit unsure of whether it is authentic or not.



Burberry has factories all over the world.
t


----------



## carmennnn

terite said:


> Burberry has factories all over the world.
> t



Thanks terite.

What did you think of this one? Is this auth as well? The tags look off to me but I'm no Burberry expert. Also the top tag says made in England and then on the side it says made in the UK? The seller claims it is the Burberry Queenshouse style.
Item name: Auth Burberry London NWOT Mid length Honey Trench Coat S Uk6 Us 4 With Dustbag
Item No: 261976790201
Seller ID: ericetebari
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261976790201?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





















Any help is much appreciated! 

Thanks xx


----------



## terite

carmennnn said:


> Thanks terite.
> 
> What did you think of this one? Is this auth as well? The tags look off to me but I'm no Burberry expert. Also the top tag says made in England and then on the side it says made in the UK? The seller claims it is the Burberry Queenshouse style.
> Item name: Auth Burberry London NWOT Mid length Honey Trench Coat S Uk6 Us 4 With Dustbag
> Item No: 261976790201
> Seller ID: ericetebari
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261976790201?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks xx


Could you send photos of the tags - the sellers photos do not show them lying flat.

Made in England/made in the UK - that is ok - 
t


----------



## carmennnn

terite said:


> Could you send photos of the tags - the sellers photos do not show them lying flat.
> 
> Made in England/made in the UK - that is ok -
> t












Here are the additional two pics she sent me. The made in England tag is listed in her eBay listing. Your help is much appreciated tritexx


----------



## terite

carmennnn said:


> Here are the additional two pics she sent me. The made in England tag is listed in her eBay listing. Your help is much appreciated tritexx


Everything that I can see looks good - but I cannot see the large label at the neck lying flat.

Send a photo of that when you get the coat. 
t


----------



## carmennnn

terite said:


> Everything that I can see looks good - but I cannot see the large label at the neck lying flat.
> 
> Send a photo of that when you get the coat.
> t



terite here is the image she sent me:





Let me know what you think

Thanks xxx


----------



## terite

carmennnn said:


> terite here is the image she sent me:
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think
> 
> Thanks xxx


I think that everything looks good.t


----------



## carmennnn

terite said:


> I think that everything looks good.t



Thanks terite!

What's your thought on this last trench I was looking at:
Item name:Brand New Burberry Trench Coat With Receipts
Item no: 121707829244
Seller ID: mxsash540
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121707829244?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Only thing is on the receipt it says Mottram and the Mottram looks like this?
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/burberry-london-mottram-trench?ID=548621

The buttons look different and also the tag at the neck doesn't seem to have the Made in X on it on top of the sizing?

Would appreciate your input  I must thank you for all your help


----------



## terite

carmennnn said:


> Thanks terite!
> 
> What's your thought on this last trench I was looking at:
> Item name:Brand New Burberry Trench Coat With Receipts
> Item no: 121707829244
> Seller ID: mxsash540
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121707829244?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Only thing is on the receipt it says Mottram and the Mottram looks like this?
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/burberry-london-mottram-trench?ID=548621
> 
> The buttons look different and also the tag at the neck doesn't seem to have the Made in X on it on top of the sizing?
> 
> Would appreciate your input  I must thank you for all your help



The second link does not work for me.

We need to see the content tag and a clear photo of the tag at the neck, the coat lying open, a button

t


----------



## amstevens714

Hey T! 

I hope all is well! 

Would you mind taking a look at this item?

Item: Creme Canterbury ?
Seller: Purchased from Second Time Around in Brookline MA.
Item#: N/A
Link: N/A
























Few more to follow - thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

Here are the last of them











Thank you so much for your time and expertise.


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Here are the last of them
> 
> Hi:
> 
> Send a photo of the bag showing the inside.
> 
> The serial number - can you read it? It should start with IT - can you find a matching serial number on the inside fabric tags?
> 
> How will you clean that up? Just curious.
> t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the last of them
> 
> Hi:
> 
> Send a photo of the bag showing the inside.
> 
> The serial number - can you read it? It should start with IT - can you find a matching serial number on the inside fabric tags?
> 
> How will you clean that up? Just curious.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T!
> 
> The first letters are quite faded but it looks like :
> 
> ITPELCLA48SES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find a matching serial number on fabric tags.
> 
> It's really only the bottom that has a stain. I may dry to have it dry cleaned at some point? We have amazing cleaners called clevergreen. They cleaned some vintage opera gloves for me and did a great job.
> 
> It might actually just need a baby wipe wipe down- it's the smooth leather that I think might handle it well
> 
> Thank you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T!
> 
> The first letters are quite faded but it looks like :
> 
> ITPELCLA48SES
> 
> 
> I cannot find a matching serial number on fabric tags.
> 
> It's really only the bottom that has a stain. I may dry to have it dry cleaned at some point? We have amazing cleaners called clevergreen. They cleaned some vintage opera gloves for me and did a great job.
> 
> It might actually just need a baby wipe wipe down- it's the smooth leather that I think might handle it well
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that looks good - the serial number should start with IT - I agree - a wipe down might do the trick! And the interior looks really clean.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## tyg513

I bought this Burberry wallet and thought it looked pretty good but my friend pointed out that the box it came had a serial for a chocolate colored wallet. I know that could just be a simple mistake but considering this was suppose to be new I am now suspicious. Could someone please tell me if everything looks ok? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that looks good - the serial number should start with IT - I agree - a wipe down might do the trick! And the interior looks really clean.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you T. It definitely appears to start with IT. It's quite faded but there is definitely a T before the P and what looks like an I before that. I don't think there is enough room before the T for any Other letter. I'm trying to think of a way to explain the stains because they aren't deep. It's almost like crayon or something ? The grainy leather is still in perfect condition it's just the smooth leather at the bottom. I will definitely let you know how the cleaning process goes!
> 
> Thank you again!!
Click to expand...


----------



## carmennnn

terite said:


> The second link does not work for me.
> 
> We need to see the content tag and a clear photo of the tag at the neck, the coat lying open, a button
> 
> t



Thanks for your help T! I have passed on that one because the seller is so poor at communicating and refuses to send me more pics etc...

I went with the honey one I posted before  the seller has sold  the same style/size a few months ago and have sold two other burberry trenches in the past. I noticed she used the some of same images in the current listing of trench coat she sold me but she said well they're the same trench so I don't see why there's a problem. Her feedback is all good and we transacted through PayPal - she said if there's anything wrong with the transaction I can lodge a dispute. Does this sound all good to you?


----------



## terite

carmennnn said:


> Thanks for your help T! I have passed on that one because the seller is so poor at communicating and refuses to send me more pics etc...
> 
> I went with the honey one I posted before  the seller has sold  the same style/size a few months ago and have sold two other burberry trenches in the past. I noticed she used the some of same images in the current listing of trench coat she sold me but she said well they're the same trench so I don't see why there's a problem. Her feedback is all good and we transacted through PayPal - she said if there's anything wrong with the transaction I can lodge a dispute. Does this sound all good to you?



Yes that sounds fine - you can send photos when you get the item if you want. Sometimes people buy multiples on sale at outlets.

When you pay with paypal you can ALWAYS do a return, even if the seller says no returns.
t


----------



## terite

tyg513 said:


> I bought this Burberry wallet and thought it looked pretty good but my friend pointed out that the box it came had a serial for a chocolate colored wallet. I know that could just be a simple mistake but considering this was suppose to be new I am now suspicious. Could someone please tell me if everything looks ok?
> 
> Thanks so much!



That looks good - did you get it at Burberry? If you are worried - go get the correct box. Otherwise enjoy it.
t


----------



## lyseiki8

Good morning T:
I wonder if you could take a look at this quilted jacket of mine. I received it as farewell gift from my colleagues last year and have not worned it as the color was too striking (and did not fit well at the bust area).  This jacket has a "Made in Turkey" tag and the zipper is different from most of the postings here whereby it has the knight (front and back) instead of the usual word "burberry".  Your thoughts will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you very much.


----------



## lyseiki8

lyseiki8 said:


> Good morning T:
> I wonder if you could take a look at this quilted jacket of mine. I received it as farewell gift from my colleagues last year and have not worned it as the color was too striking (and did not fit well at the bust area).  This jacket has a "Made in Turkey" tag and the zipper is different from most of the postings here whereby it has the knight (front and back) instead of the usual word "burberry".  Your thoughts will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you very much.




  More pics here


----------



## terite

Send a clear, in focus shot of the Burberry label at the neck and the content tag that says Burberry.

Send a photo of the entire coat lying flat - showing both front pockets - and a photo of the coat lying open.
Thanks
t


----------



## Angel9999

Hi,

Could someone authenticate this Burberry Bag for me please. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271940090088&globalID=EBAY-US 

Has anyone bought premium designer bags from a website called trendywest.com. Is it a legitimate website?

Thanks a bunch! 

-Angel


----------



## terite

Angel9999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone authenticate this Burberry Bag for me please.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271940090088&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Has anyone bought premium designer bags from a website called trendywest.com. Is it a legitimate website?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> -Angel



Need shot of front tag, both inside tags (back of Made in tag), better shot of the interior
t


----------



## lyseiki8

terite said:


> Send a clear, in focus shot of the Burberry label at the neck and the content tag that says Burberry.
> 
> Send a photo of the entire coat lying flat - showing both front pockets - and a photo of the coat lying open.
> Thanks
> t


Hi T,
Thanks for looking at my request.
Here are the pictures.  Greatly appreciate your time.  Please let me know if you need more details.


----------



## terite

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi T,
> Thanks for looking at my request.
> Here are the pictures.  Greatly appreciate your time.  Please let me know if you need more details.


Oh and I meant that burberry label that must be on the inside at the side - these photos look much better so far.
t


----------



## lyseiki8

terite said:


> Oh and I meant that burberry label that must be on the inside at the side - these photos look much better so far.
> t



Thanks again, here are more pics


----------



## terite

lyseiki8 said:


> Thanks again, here are more pics



Yes, this is a genuine jacket - 
t


----------



## lyseiki8

terite said:


> Yes, this is a genuine jacket -
> t


Hi T - A very big THANK YOU for your time!


----------



## Angel9999

terite said:


> Need shot of front tag, both inside tags (back of Made in tag), better shot of the interior
> t


Hi Terite,

Thank you so much for your reply 

I asked the seller for the pictures, attaching them here.

Let me know if they help


----------



## terite

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi T - A very big THANK YOU for your time!



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Angel9999 said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply
> 
> I asked the seller for the pictures, attaching them here.
> 
> Let me know if they help



Photos are too small to tell
t


----------



## carmennnn

terite said:


> Yes that sounds fine - you can send photos when you get the item if you want. Sometimes people buy multiples on sale at outlets.
> 
> When you pay with paypal you can ALWAYS do a return, even if the seller says no returns.
> t



Thanks so much terite you're a lifesaver  Yep I'm glad I did the transaction through PayPal so if anything is off I can return  I never do transactions any other way.

I'll post photo's once I get the trench but I'm sure she wouldn't have gone through all this effort to send it to me for it to be fake... I hope!

xxx


----------



## babytired

Hello, please help me with this Burberry Trench. Thank you very much for your time.

Item Name: Ladies Burberry Trenchcoat Size 10
Item Number:161774593681
Seller ID:kneecarcarol
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ladies-Burberry-Trenchcoat-Size-10-/161774593681?hash=item25aa846691


----------



## terite

babytired said:


> Hello, please help me with this Burberry Trench. Thank you very much for your time.
> 
> Item Name: Ladies Burberry Trenchcoat Size 10
> Item Number:161774593681
> Seller ID:kneecarcarol
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ladies-Burberry-Trenchcoat-Size-10-/161774593681?hash=item25aa846691



Send a photo of the content tag, coat lying open - but no red flags for me.t


----------



## terite

carmennnn said:


> Thanks so much terite you're a lifesaver  Yep I'm glad I did the transaction through PayPal so if anything is off I can return  I never do transactions any other way.
> 
> I'll post photo's once I get the trench but I'm sure she wouldn't have gone through all this effort to send it to me for it to be fake... I hope!
> 
> xxx



You are welcome.
t


----------



## babytired

terite said:


> Send a photo of the content tag, coat lying open - but no red flags for me.t



Thank you very much, Terite. If there is no red flags so far I might purchase it then send you more photos. Once again thank you for your time.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi Good Afternoon,

Just received this beauty today Getting ready for the fall early

Pictures can be seen here:

http://www.yogile.com/o05cnkjz#41s

If you need more detailed pictures-I would be happy to take more!

Just wanted to be sure it was authentic. Even though I believe it is,but you can never be too sure. Thank you in advance for your help!

item name&#65306;HOT!! BURBERRY BRIT Women Kencott Lightweight Quilted Jacket Quilt Black XS
item number&#65306;171850859425
seller&#65306;gabegt 
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/171850859425?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Good Afternoon,
> 
> Just received this beauty today Getting ready for the fall early
> 
> Pictures can be seen here:
> 
> http://www.yogile.com/o05cnkjz#41s
> 
> If you need more detailed pictures-I would be happy to take more!
> 
> Just wanted to be sure it was authentic. Even though I believe it is,but you can never be too sure. Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> Authentic
> t


----------



## terite

babytired said:


> Thank you very much, Terite. If there is no red flags so far I might purchase it then send you more photos. Once again thank you for your time.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

terite said:


> AQUEENINBRKLYN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Good Afternoon,
> 
> Just received this beauty today Getting ready for the fall early
> 
> Pictures can be seen here:
> 
> http://www.yogile.com/o05cnkjz#41s
> 
> If you need more detailed pictures-I would be happy to take more!
> 
> Just wanted to be sure it was authentic. Even though I believe it is,but you can never be too sure. Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> Authentic
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you T! Now I can enjoy
Click to expand...


----------



## lan171181

Hi Addy and T,
Can you help me to authenticate this Burberry shirt below? thank you so much in advance

Burberry London polo shirt


----------



## lan171181

Hi Addy and T,

Can you also help with this Burberry London new classic check, thank you so much in advvance


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you T! Now I can enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, enjoy it!
> 
> You are welcome!
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

lan171181 said:


> Hi Addy and T,
> Can you help me to authenticate this Burberry shirt below? thank you so much in advance
> 
> Burberry London polo shirt
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## terite

lan171181 said:


> Hi Addy and T,
> 
> Can you also help with this Burberry London new classic check, thank you so much in advvance
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## jc30

Hi-
I bought this (what I assume to be) vintage purse at a garage sale today. Wondering if it is authentic? It definitely feels high quality and I'm not sure that they even made fakes back in the day but hoping the experts can tell me! thank you!

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg9/jhcoleman18/Mobile Uploads/image.jpg

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg9/jhcoleman18/Mobile Uploads/image_2.jpg

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg9/jhcoleman18/Mobile Uploads/image_3.jpg

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg9/jhcoleman18/Mobile Uploads/image_4.jpg

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg9/jhcoleman18/Mobile Uploads/image_5.jpg

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg9/jhcoleman18/Mobile Uploads/image_7.jpg

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg9/jhcoleman18/Mobile Uploads/image_10.jpg


http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg9/jhcoleman18/Mobile Uploads/image_9.jpg

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg9/jhcoleman18/Mobile Uploads/image_8.jpg


----------



## terite

jc30 said:


> Hi-
> I bought this (what I assume to be) vintage purse at a garage sale today. Wondering if it is authentic? It definitely feels high quality and I'm not sure that they even made fakes back in the day but hoping the experts can tell me! thank you!
> 
> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg9/jhcoleman18/Mobile Uploads/image.jpg
> 
> 
> Fake
> 
> I hope it didn't cost too much
> t


----------



## jc30

terite said:


> jc30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-
> I bought this (what I assume to be) vintage purse at a garage sale today. Wondering if it is authentic? It definitely feels high quality and I'm not sure that they even made fakes back in the day but hoping the experts can tell me! thank you!
> 
> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg9/jhcoleman18/Mobile Uploads/image.jpg
> 
> 
> Fake
> 
> I hope it didn't cost too much
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4  I think I'll give it to my kid and let her enjoy. Thanks for looking!
Click to expand...


----------



## lan171181

Hi T,

Thank you so much for your help with the 2 shirts. Can you also help me to authenticate this scarf? The position of the Burberry label looks wrong to me, but I'm not 100% sure, thank you very much, I really appreciate,


----------



## terite

lan171181 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Thank you so much for your help with the 2 shirts. Can you also help me to authenticate this scarf? The position of the Burberry label looks wrong to me, but I'm not 100% sure, thank you very much, I really appreciate,
> 
> Send clear/close up photos of labels and paper tags.
> t


----------



## terite

jc30 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> $4  I think I'll give it to my kid and let her enjoy. Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## lan171181

terite said:


> lan171181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T,
> 
> Thank you so much for your help with the 2 shirts. Can you also help me to authenticate this scarf? The position of the Burberry label looks wrong to me, but I'm not 100% sure, thank you very much, I really appreciate,
> 
> Send clear/close up photos of labels and paper tags.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this picture?
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

lan171181 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - I need to see the small print up close.
> t
> I would like a photo of that plastic toggle too please.
Click to expand...


----------



## lan171181

terite said:


> lan171181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - I need to see the small print up close.
> t
> I would like a photo of that plastic toggle too please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, this is the best I can get from the seller, they don't want to send me closer pictures. Hope you are still able to help, thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## encorevt

lan171181 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Thank you so much for your help with the 2 shirts. Can you also help me to authenticate this scarf? The position of the Burberry label looks wrong to me, but I'm not 100% sure, thank you very much, I really appreciate,
> 
> View attachment 3086532
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086533
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086534


not liking all the Burberry scarves they have


----------



## terite

lan171181 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, this is the best I can get from the seller, they don't want to send me closer pictures. Hope you are still able to help, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry - that tag does not look right -
> 
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## lan171181

terite said:


> lan171181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry - that tag does not look right -
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much , T. I'm grateful for your help,
Click to expand...


----------



## carmennnn

Hi Terite (and any other TPF Burberry authenticators)

I received my Burberry trench and here are the photos:


----------



## carmennnn

Thanks  xx


----------



## terite

lan171181 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much , T. I'm grateful for your help,
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

carmennnn said:


> Thanks  xx



Trench looks good.
t


----------



## whitegalaxy

terite said:


> lan171181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry - that tag does not look right -
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite.
> 
> Can you tell me more about this, the main points of you to say that this tag does not look right ?. I see that id "Lan171181" could not give you a good closer picture of plastic toggle, just a small part of this toggle appears in close picture. How about color and material, how do you feel ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

lan171181 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, this is the best I can get from the seller, they don't want to send me closer pictures. Hope you are still able to help, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please send in clear/closeup photos of the labels taken straight on.
> 
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

whitegalaxy said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite.
> 
> Can you tell me more about this, the main points of you to say that this tag does not look right ?. I see that id "Lan171181" could not give you a good closer picture of plastic toggle, just a small part of this toggle appears in close picture. How about color and material, how do you feel ?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see a photo of the entire scarf front and back, both labels, plastic toggles, main label laying flat, up close.
> T
Click to expand...


----------



## julyskies

Hi, 

My grandfather bought a Burberry's men messenger bag in 1958 in Hong Kong. Please authenticate this item.

Thanks!


----------



## terite

julyskies said:


> Hi,
> 
> My grandfather bought a Burberry's men messenger bag in 1958 in Hong Kong. Please authenticate this item.
> 
> Thanks!



Everything shown so far looks good and looks like a vintage Burberrys bag. Can you please send a photo of the inside of the bag - with the sides held open?

T


----------



## terite

whitegalaxy said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite.
> 
> Can you tell me more about this, the main points of you to say that this tag does not look right ?. I see that id "Lan171181" could not give you a good closer picture of plastic toggle, just a small part of this toggle appears in close picture. How about color and material, how do you feel ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With just this one photo to go by, I would say that this does not look right - the text/label/font/size is incorrect.
> 
> I will gladly look at a photo of the other label, or of the scarf lying flat. I also request photos of labels taken straight on - not from the side. Also the plastic piece, paper tags - whatever you have.
> 
> Also - in the original post - more than one scarf was photographed - this is also a problem RED FLAG. (One photo shows a scarf with a paper tag, another photo shows a scarf with no paper tag.) This is always a concern for me, because how do you know which scarf you will get?
> 
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## julyskies

terite said:


> Everything shown so far looks good and looks like a vintage Burberrys bag. Can you please send a photo of the inside of the bag - with the sides held open?
> 
> T


Thanks! I included a picture of the inside of the bag.


----------



## terite

julyskies said:


> Thanks! I included a picture of the inside of the bag.



Very nice - vintage bag
t


----------



## carmennnn

terite said:


> Trench looks good.
> t



Thanks so much T!!!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Found this tie on Ebay but not sure if it is real. Was curious about others thoughts on it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-NWT-ELEGANT-MENS-SILK-WOVEN-TIE-MADE-IN-ITALY-190-00-/381350478198?


----------



## Starium

I need help in authenticating this Burberry pouch I bought in Poshmark.  I compared it to all my Burberry, and the item just screamed fake.  Please help!  I probably lose money on it, since I did not file a complaint right away.  I rather know my self and get rid of it or return it to the seller, than not knowing and would someday sell it to other people.  thank you

Pic 1) the pouch
pic2) the tag
Pic3) inside (lining is feels like a plasticky material and stitching joints shows)
pic4) the top dust bags from my authentic collections dust bags.  The bottoms is the one that came with the pouch.  To me it feels like a cheese cloth and not flannel.

I found this being sold in Ebay, this is the exact pouch if that would help.  thanks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...-Clutch-bag-/252039768836?hash=item3aaebdab04


----------



## Addy

Starium said:


> I need help in authenticating this Burberry pouch I bought in Poshmark.  I compared it to all my Burberry, and the item just screamed fake.  Please help!  I probably lose money on it, since I did not file a complaint right away.  I rather know my self and get rid of it or return it to the seller, than not knowing and would someday sell it to other people.  thank you
> 
> Pic 1) the pouch
> pic2) the tag
> Pic3) inside (lining is feels like a plasticky material and stitching joints shows)
> pic4) the top dust bags from my authentic collections dust bags.  The bottoms is the one that came with the pouch.  To me it feels like a cheese cloth and not flannel.
> 
> I found this being sold in Ebay, this is the exact pouch if that would help.  thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...-Clutch-bag-/252039768836?hash=item3aaebdab04



Looks good


----------



## Addy

Dallas_Girl said:


> Found this tie on Ebay but not sure if it is real. Was curious about others thoughts on it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-NWT-ELEGANT-MENS-SILK-WOVEN-TIE-MADE-IN-ITALY-190-00-/381350478198?



Please read post for format


----------



## Starium

Addy said:


> Looks good


hello Addy, you are positive that its real and not fake.  thanks


----------



## terite

carmennnn said:


> Thanks so much T!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Starium said:


> I need help in authenticating this Burberry pouch I bought in Poshmark.  I compared it to all my Burberry, and the item just screamed fake.  Please help!  I probably lose money on it, since I did not file a complaint right away.  I rather know my self and get rid of it or return it to the seller, than not knowing and would someday sell it to other people.  thank you
> 
> Pic 1) the pouch
> pic2) the tag
> Pic3) inside (lining is feels like a plasticky material and stitching joints shows)
> pic4) the top dust bags from my authentic collections dust bags.  The bottoms is the one that came with the pouch.  To me it feels like a cheese cloth and not flannel.
> 
> I found this being sold in Ebay, this is the exact pouch if that would help.  thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...-Clutch-bag-/252039768836?hash=item3aaebdab04



Second opinion.

Yes, this is a genuine small Nova Check cosmetics bag or pouch. 

(Don't confuse us by posting anything else except for you actually have.)

Neither one of the dust bags shown in the photo belong with this pouch - this nova check bag would have originally come with a small blue cotton dust bag.

t


----------



## Starium

Terite and Addy, you guys are awesome.  I understand.  Thanks again


----------



## terite

Starium said:


> Terite and Addy, you guys are awesome.  I understand.  Thanks again


You are welcome PS: the little Made in Italy pouch will be covered/coated canvas on the outside and MAY be leather lined. Both of your dust bags look good - they seem to vary with time? and the size of the item - I don't know for sure.
t


----------



## Flogbunk

Just bought this off Ebay and I am wondering if you can let me know if this is authentic.

Thank you in advance

Item Name:Authentic Burberry Women's White Half Trench Nova Check Coat 
                  Size 10 P
Item Number:291514182454
Seller ID: Operationhummingbird
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Starium

terite said:


> You are welcome PS: the little Made in Italy pouch will be covered/coated canvas on the outside and MAY be leather lined. Both of your dust bags look good - they seem to vary with time? and the size of the item - I don't know for sure.
> t


The other dust bad is from my Burberry wallet.  I too the picture to do a comparison.  Again, thanks for always helping us with authentication.  Enjoy


----------



## terite

Flogbunk said:


> Just bought this off Ebay and I am wondering if you can let me know if this is authentic.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name:Authentic Burberry Women's White Half Trench Nova Check Coat
> Size 10 P
> Item Number:291514182454
> Seller ID: Operationhummingbird
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Genuine (older item)
t


----------



## terite

Starium said:


> The other dust bad is from my Burberry wallet.  I too the picture to do a comparison.  Again, thanks for always helping us with authentication.  Enjoy



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Flogbunk

terite said:


> Genuine (older item)
> t


Thank you!

May I ask what ISEL on the tag means?  Is that where it is made?  Or the style of the jacket?

Thanks again.


----------



## closerlook

Hi, 

Could someone advise me on this one? Thanks in advance! 

Item Name (if you know it): women's Burberry Trench Coat [long]
Link (if available): http://allegro.pl/burberry-s-women-trencz-prochowiec-16-long-i5584822958.html
Photos: see below or click on the link for more 

Few words of introduction:

On the Polish most popular e-bay-ish bidding portal I found a Burberry trench coat. The seller (who happens to be an owner of some kind of a thrift shop in the Internet) stated that it is authentic, used, vintage Burberry coat.

As an enthusiast of thrift shoping I am somehow convinced. Years in "the bussiness" in Poland convinced me that it is possible to find an authentic, used Burberry trench coat in a Polish thrift shop. But the counterfeit goods market's been always strong, especially in the Internet, and since I cannot touch this coat and have a closer look at it, it's very hard for me to tell if it's genuine or fake. (My mother has an authentic Burberry coat from 1984, so if I would touch the fabric and see the sewing, I could easily tell the difference). What's the most annoying is that the seller has no returns policy...

I'd be very grateful for any advise since I once let an authentic Burberry trench slip away from my fingers in another thrift shop and I don't want to miss another chance  (But I also don't want to buy a fake coat and have a feeling that I burned my money!).


----------



## terite

closerlook said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone advise me on this one? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): women's Burberry Trench Coat [long]
> Link (if available): http://allegro.pl/burberry-s-women-trencz-prochowiec-16-long-i5584822958.html
> Photos: see below or click on the link for more
> 
> Few words of introduction:
> 
> On the Polish most popular e-bay-ish bidding portal I found a Burberry trench coat. The seller (who happens to be an owner of some kind of a thrift shop in the Internet) stated that it is authentic, used, vintage Burberry coat.
> 
> As an enthusiast of thrift shoping I am somehow convinced. Years in "the bussiness" in Poland convinced me that it is possible to find an authentic, used Burberry trench coat in a Polish thrift shop. But the counterfeit goods market's been always strong, especially in the Internet, and since I cannot touch this coat and have a closer look at it, it's very hard for me to tell if it's genuine or fake. (My mother has an authentic Burberry coat from 1984, so if I would touch the fabric and see the sewing, I could easily tell the difference). What's the most annoying is that the seller has no returns policy...
> 
> I'd be very grateful for any advise since I once let an authentic Burberry trench slip away from my fingers in another thrift shop and I don't want to miss another chance  (But I also don't want to buy a fake coat and have a feeling that I burned my money!).




It is genuine - VINTAGE (long) trench

t


----------



## jamesdeansd

Hi there, is this scarf from Burberry Prorsum authentic? I have no more information about this in exception that it is 100% silk. Does anyone know that scarf model? Thanks!


----------



## Klo70924

Hello please authenticate this tote I am thinking of bidding on. I'm new to Burberry and it passed my basic checks of pattern line up and fonts 


Item Name: Nova Check Tote / Diaper Bag
 Item Number: 151773915669
 Seller ID: williemike
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151773915669?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

jamesdeansd said:


> Hi there, is this scarf from Burberry Prorsum authentic? I have no more information about this in exception that it is 100% silk. Does anyone know that scarf model? Thanks!



Please see post #1 for the photos that we need - eg. labels front and back, entire scarf laid flat, etc.


----------



## terite

Klo70924 said:


> Hello please authenticate this tote I am thinking of bidding on. I'm new to Burberry and it passed my basic checks of pattern line up and fonts
> 
> 
> Item Name: Nova Check Tote / Diaper Bag
> Item Number: 151773915669
> Seller ID: williemike
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151773915669?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Not certain it is a diaper bag - but it is authentic, 2005.
t


----------



## Klo70924

terite said:


> Not certain it is a diaper bag - but it is authentic, 2005.
> t


 
Thanks! 


I didn't really think it was a diaper because they didn't mention the changing pad being missing and I didn't see the larger bottle pockets, but they mentioned it as that in the ebay ad.


----------



## terite

Klo70924 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I didn't really think it was a diaper because they didn't mention the changing pad being missing and I didn't see the larger bottle pockets, but they mentioned it as that in the ebay ad.



You are welcome - sometimes these (seller's) mistakes - might help keep the price down.

t


----------



## mina606

hello everyone. can you please help me authenticate this burberry scarf please.


----------



## terite

mina606 said:


> hello everyone. can you please help me authenticate this burberry scarf please.



Fake
t


----------



## mina606

terite said:


> Fake
> t


May i know why you said that? it was bought from the saks fifth outlet at great mall in ca. the tag is still attached as you can see. i have another scarf in the same print but different color.


----------



## mina606

here are pictures


----------



## terite

mina606 said:


> here are pictures



Please send straight on photos of the blue labels, and the blue paper tags.

Also the inside folded edge of the sewn in fabric blue tag.
t


----------



## terite

mina606 said:


> hello everyone. can you please help me authenticate this burberry scarf please.



Need to see clear/close photos of the tags and labels - paper labels please photograph them straight on, not on an angle front and back and inside.
t


----------



## axl6699

Dear experts,

I was at a local consignment store yesterday, and they had quite a few items that were NWT and at a pretty good price, so I couldn't help but purchased a few. Please held me authenticate this wallet and belt that I got from the consignment store. Thanks very much.

Item name: Burberry men's wallet

Photos: http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/axl6699/library/Burberry wallet


Item name: Burberry Heritage Flew belt

Photos: http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/axl6699/library/Burberry belt


----------



## terite

axl6699 said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I was at a local consignment store yesterday, and they had quite a few items that were NWT and at a pretty good price, so I couldn't help but purchased a few. Please held me authenticate this wallet and belt that I got from the consignment store. Thanks very much.
> 
> Item name: Burberry men's wallet
> 
> Photos: http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/axl6699/library/Burberry wallet
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry Heritage Flew belt
> 
> Photos: http://s1341.photobucket.com/user/axl6699/library/Burberry belt



Wow - I love thrift store deals like that!

Both real - pending a photo of the serial number in one of the inside card slots on the wallet. 
t


----------



## Veronikanyc

Hello, 
Could you please check out this bag and let me know if it's authentic? See additional pictures below. Thank you so much in advance. 

Item Name: Burberry smoked check handbag
Item Number: 181827980212
Seller ID: josipg 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181827980212?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Veronikanyc

And one more item - this beautiful scarf I bought on ebay. Thank you, thank you, thank you !

Item Name: Burberry Scarf
Item Number: 261986230200
Seller ID: azsun1411 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sc...hEkIHVbnMVZZMrQwdUHF8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## axl6699

terite said:


> Wow - I love thrift store deals like that!
> 
> Both real - pending a photo of the serial number in one of the inside card slots on the wallet.
> t




Thanks terite, I was so excited when I saw them.

Here's the serial number photo for the wallet, it was in the large note slot.


----------



## deep145

Hey guys,

Happy to have stumbled on TPF! Need help identifying whether this is genuine article:

Item Name: Men burberry london trenchcoat size 36/46, pre owned, perfect conditiion, honey
Item Number: 262001475486
Seller ID: hoa8403 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262001475486

Thanks!


----------



## encorevt

mina606 said:


> here are pictures


look at how the bottom of the nova is very loose, where the fringe is attached ~ see how tight the blue end is in comparison. Just my two cents


----------



## terite

axl6699 said:


> Thanks terite, I was so excited when I saw them.
> 
> Here's the serial number photo for the wallet, it was in the large note slot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099200



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Veronikanyc said:


> Hello,
> Could you please check out this bag and let me know if it's authentic? See additional pictures below. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry smoked check handbag
> Item Number: 181827980212
> Seller ID: josipg
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181827980212?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Veronikanyc said:


> And one more item - this beautiful scarf I bought on ebay. Thank you, thank you, thank you !
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf
> Item Number: 261986230200
> Seller ID: azsun1411
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sc...hEkIHVbnMVZZMrQwdUHF8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Can you send a photo of the other side of the care tag?
t


----------



## terite

deep145 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Happy to have stumbled on TPF! Need help identifying whether this is genuine article:
> 
> Item Name: Men burberry london trenchcoat size 36/46, pre owned, perfect conditiion, honey
> Item Number: 262001475486
> Seller ID: hoa8403
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262001475486
> 
> Thanks!


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> look at how the bottom of the nova is very loose, where the fringe is attached ~ see how tight the blue end is in comparison. Just my two cents



You are correct - the texture and the weave on the nova looks off - especially for a scarf of that vintage.

The blue one DOES look nice and tightly woven, and the tassels are tight, and the texture looks good.

But clear photos of the entire scarf, labels front and back - that all helps. Photos of tags taken on an angle don't help because you can't see the font.
t


----------



## Veronikanyc

terite said:


> Can you send a photo of the other side of the care tag?
> t




Hello T, thanks so much for your help. 
In reference to my original post   #4532 please see additional pictures you requested. 
Thanks


----------



## Addy

Veronikanyc said:


> Hello T, thanks so much for your help.
> In reference to my original post   #4532 please see additional pictures you requested.
> Thanks



Looks good


----------



## Addy

mina606 said:


> hello everyone. can you please help me authenticate this burberry scarf please.



Nova is fake


----------



## Veronikanyc

Addy said:


> Looks good



Ladies, thank you both !


----------



## axl6699

terite said:


> Looks good
> t




Thanks a bunch terite!


----------



## galichka

Guys, could you help me authenticate this scarf please?

Item Name: Womans Genuine Burberry Check Cashmere Scarf Shawl
Item Number: 221847882451
Seller ID: p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221847882451?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

Veronikanyc said:


> Ladies, thank you both !



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

axl6699 said:


> Thanks a bunch terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

galichka said:


> Guys, could you help me authenticate this scarf please?
> 
> Item Name: Womans Genuine Burberry Check Cashmere Scarf Shawl
> Item Number: 221847882451
> Seller ID: p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221847882451?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I only see one photo in the ebay link.

so far - does not look good - but I need to see photos of the tags/labels.
t


----------



## Longjump

Hi there,

Could someone please authenticate this (old) Burberry duffle coat, please?

Thanks so much in advance, really appreciate your help!

Sorry for the huge images, I don't know how to edit them.


----------



## sillysockcat

http://i.imgur.com/glSESea.jpg
Can you guys authenticate this? Thanks!!


----------



## terite

Longjump said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this (old) Burberry duffle coat, please?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance, really appreciate your help!
> 
> Sorry for the huge images, I don't know how to edit them.



This is not an old one! It is fairly new! Genuine
t


----------



## terite

sillysockcat said:


> http://i.imgur.com/glSESea.jpg
> Can you guys authenticate this? Thanks!!



fake
t


----------



## Longjump

terite said:


> This is not an old one! It is fairly new! Genuine
> t


Awesome!!  
Thank you so much for your super fast reply + expertise on this one! Your contribution is unbelievable for this forum.  

You totally made my day!! Can't wait for the fall to kick in


----------



## sillysockcat

terite said:


> fake
> t


Thank you!! )


----------



## terite

sillysockcat said:


> Thank you!! )



You are welcome - I hope you can return it/or that you didn't buy it.
t


----------



## terite

Longjump said:


> Awesome!!
> Thank you so much for your super fast reply + expertise on this one! Your contribution is unbelievable for this forum.
> 
> You totally made my day!! Can't wait for the fall to kick in



You are welcome.
t


----------



## sillysockcat

terite said:


> You are welcome - I hope you can return it/or that you didn't buy it.
> t


It's no problem. I found it in a pile of old clothes in the basement and I wanted to sell it, didn't want to assume that it was authentic right away. Of course, not selling it anymore! Thanks


----------



## terite

sillysockcat said:


> It's no problem. I found it in a pile of old clothes in the basement and I wanted to sell it, didn't want to assume that it was authentic right away. Of course, not selling it anymore! Thanks


You are welcome!
t


----------



## balletshoes54

Hi Ladies!

I'm interested in purchasing a Heritage Burberry scarf and after looking at many real vs. fake forums online I thought I'd turn to a second opinion on this scarf.  I've looked up a lot of information on the R's, where their cashmere is made, etc. but I'm still not sure if the script writing is new...or just fake.  Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## hikingirl

Hi! I purchased what I hope is my first Burberry bag online via poshmark. The seller said it was authentic. 

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Painted Heart Crossbody bag (see Polyvore page of same bag: http://www.polyvore.com/burberry_painted_heart_crossbody_bag/thing?id=12218629)

Tag inside says Made in Italy, opposite side says ITHOLLEA27CAMA

Zippers don't say anything on them. The only metal marked Burberry is the small heart on the chain part and the metallic snap on the inside of the front flap. The fabric has a slightly sticky coated canvas feel to it.

The tag seems odd, since it doesn't have the usual string hook on, just a plastic one.

Please help me figure out if I was scammed. I haven't hit accept yet, so I still have a chance to request a return if need be.


----------



## Addy

hikingirl said:


> Hi! I purchased what I hope is my first Burberry bag online via poshmark. The seller said it was authentic.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Painted Heart Crossbody bag (see Polyvore page of same bag: http://www.polyvore.com/burberry_painted_heart_crossbody_bag/thing?id=12218629)
> 
> Tag inside says Made in Italy, opposite side says ITHOLLEA27CAMA
> 
> Zippers don't say anything on them. The only metal marked Burberry is the small heart on the chain part and the metallic snap on the inside of the front flap. The fabric has a slightly sticky coated canvas feel to it.
> 
> The tag seems odd, since it doesn't have the usual string hook on, just a plastic one.
> 
> Please help me figure out if I was scammed. I haven't hit accept yet, so I still have a chance to request a return if need be.



Need clearer pics of interior knight patch, both sides of serial number tag


----------



## Addy

balletshoes54 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing a Heritage Burberry scarf and after looking at many real vs. fake forums online I thought I'd turn to a second opinion on this scarf.  I've looked up a lot of information on the R's, where their cashmere is made, etc. but I'm still not sure if the script writing is new...or just fake.  Any help is greatly appreciated!!



Is there a care tag anywhere?


----------



## balletshoes54

Hi Addy,

I'm not totally sure if there's a care tag these are the only pictures the seller offered (though I just asked for more, waiting for a reply). Does it look suspicious?


----------



## hikingirl

Addy said:


> Need clearer pics of interior knight patch, both sides of serial number tag


I'm sorry, I can't seem to get anything better. Does the tag itself look legit? The store tag?


----------



## balletshoes54

Update- the seller says it did not come with a care tag the care instructions were on the original pricing tag just like the scarf currently sold in Bloomingdales


----------



## ella_bear

Hello! I was hoping I could get help to authenticate a wallet I got. The design is an older Burberry wallet (pre 2008). I know what to look for in general, but I'm not sure about the zipper. The zipper isn't chipping, but it's tarnished...which is fine because that's normal for metal. However, I don't know if they ever used this font size on the zipper. BURBERRY is engraved on both sides of the zipper, but it's a smaller font from what I've seen on other older Burberry leather goods. Can you please help me with this?


----------



## terite

hikingirl said:


> I'm sorry, I can't seem to get anything better. Does the tag itself look legit? The store tag?



Your photos of the store tags do not show much information either - you need some better photos, then we can help you out
t


----------



## terite

balletshoes54 said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> I'm not totally sure if there's a care tag these are the only pictures the seller offered (though I just asked for more, waiting for a reply). Does it look suspicious?



When we see the care tag photo - we will be happy to help you out.
t


----------



## terite

balletshoes54 said:


> Update- the seller says it did not come with a care tag the care instructions were on the original pricing tag just like the scarf currently sold in Bloomingdales



How about a photo of the entire scarf, laid flat.

Have a look at Addy's Burberry Scarf Guide - it is the ONLY ONLINE GUIDE about authenticating Burberry that I agree with.

I have NEVER seen another online guide that I would say was 100% correct - so be cautious with those online guides.


----------



## terite

ella_bear said:


> Hello! I was hoping I could get help to authenticate a wallet I got. The design is an older Burberry wallet (pre 2008). I know what to look for in general, but I'm not sure about the zipper. The zipper isn't chipping, but it's tarnished...which is fine because that's normal for metal. However, I don't know if they ever used this font size on the zipper. BURBERRY is engraved on both sides of the zipper, but it's a smaller font from what I've seen on other older Burberry leather goods. Can you please help me with this?



Genuine - the zipper is just fine.
t


----------



## balletshoes54

Hi Terite and Addy,  She sent me a pic of the scarf laid out flat!  Hope this helps.  Let me know if you need me to re upload the original pics with the label as they're now quiet a few posts back.  Many many thanks for your help in advance


----------



## terite

balletshoes54 said:


> Hi Terite and Addy,  She sent me a pic of the scarf laid out flat!  Hope this helps.  Let me know if you need me to re upload the original pics with the label as they're now quiet a few posts back.  Many many thanks for your help in advance



This photo looks good - please send in a clear straight on photo of the label.
(NOT taken from an angle.)
t


----------



## balletshoes54

Hi Terite!  Thanks for all of your help!!  Attached is the label.  I did check against the photos from nordstrom's website and their scarf has the exact same wording/font/etc. but i'm also certainly not an expert


----------



## terite

balletshoes54 said:


> Hi Terite!  Thanks for all of your help!!  Attached is the label.  I did check against the photos from nordstrom's website and their scarf has the exact same wording/font/etc. but i'm also certainly not an expert




*I think it looks good.

If you want, you can wait for a second opinion from Addy - who is an expert on the Burberry scarves.
t*


----------



## balletshoes54

Thank you so much for your help terite!!  If you have anything to add Addy please let me know.  I like to get all of my purses authenticated after purchase but as this is a scarf and i have no background, i figured i'd get opinions before i create a paypal nightmare for myself.  So excited thanks!!


----------



## ella_bear

terite said:


> Genuine - the zipper is just fine.
> t


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## terite

balletshoes54 said:


> Thank you so much for your help terite!!  If you have anything to add Addy please let me know.  I like to get all of my purses authenticated after purchase but as this is a scarf and i have no background, i figured i'd get opinions before i create a paypal nightmare for myself.  So excited thanks!!



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

ella_bear said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


Genuine
t


----------



## eudheelynne

Please help me with my burberry bag... Because of the chipping in the material. Is authentic the seller told me.

ITEM NAME : Burberry Haymarket Canterbury tote bag


----------



## terite

eudheelynne said:


> Please help me with my burberry bag... Because of the chipping in the material. Is authentic the seller told me.
> 
> ITEM NAME : Burberry Haymarket Canterbury tote bag
> 
> It is a fake. I hope you can return it.
> 
> t


----------



## devinutz

Addy said:


> Note: This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Burberry >>> Please read the rules & use the format in post #1
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the  links)
> 
> [B]3. All requests must have clear photos[/B] (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> [B]4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.[/B]
> 
> [B]5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.[/B] Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> [B]6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.[/B] Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> [B]7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.[/B]
> 
> [B]8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.[/B] Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> [B]9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread,[/B] you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> [B]10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.[/B] Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> [B]Disclaimer [/B]
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the [url]http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php[/url].[/QUOTE]
> Can you please authenticate this burberry bag
> [url]http://www.jomashop.com/burberry-3958975.html[/url]


----------



## devinutz

can you please help me authenticating this bag http://www.jomashop.com/burberry-3958975.html


----------



## terite

devinutz said:


> can you please help me authenticating this bag http://www.jomashop.com/burberry-3958975.html



We need to see photos of the tags and labels
t


----------



## devinutz

terite said:


> We need to see photos of the tags and labels
> t



will these pictures help?


----------



## terite

devinutz said:


> will these pictures help?



Those pictures look good.
Real
T


----------



## galichka

Thanks a lot for your help and a quick reply. The seller is pushing back and refusing the give more details. Not a good sign..


----------



## terite

galichka said:


> Thanks a lot for your help and a quick reply. The seller is pushing back and refusing the give more details. Not a good sign..



Let it go and find one that you know for sure is legit.
t


----------



## galichka

terite said:


> Let it go and find one that you know for sure is legit.
> t



Thanks Terite


----------



## bluestar2012

Dear Experts, please help to authenticate several scarves that I puchased privately. But I am not sure they are authentic scarf or not. if they are not authenticate, I have to return it within several days before seller go on holiday

1. VINTAGE BURBERRY PLAID SCARF - 100% CASHMERE as informed by seller ( Used )


----------



## bluestar2012

Dear Experts, please help to authenticate several scarves that I puchased privately. But I am not sure they are authentic scarf or not. if they are not authenticate, I have to return it within several days before seller go on holiday.

2. BURBERRY GIANT CHECK CASHMERE SCARF ( Used)


----------



## Kimmi108

Good morning

Please help authenticate this item on Ebay.

Name: GENUINE LARGE BURBERRY CANVAS CHECK HOBO BAG
Item number: 252064310601
Seller ID : hafiiz01 (314 )
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252064310601?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## terite

Kimmi108 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Please help authenticate this item on Ebay.
> 
> Name: GENUINE LARGE BURBERRY CANVAS CHECK HOBO BAG
> Item number: 252064310601
> Seller ID : hafiiz01 (314 )
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252064310601?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Fake
I have reported that - please do the same
t


----------



## terite

bluestar2012 said:


> Dear Experts, please help to authenticate several scarves that I puchased privately. But I am not sure they are authentic scarf or not. if they are not authenticate, I have to return it within several days before seller go on holiday
> 
> 1. VINTAGE BURBERRY PLAID SCARF - 100% CASHMERE as informed by seller ( Used )



The grey one looks like a legit vintage scarf that has been washed.

The second one - need to see the inside folded edge on the burberry label, and a clearer photo of the burberry label taken straight on.
t


----------



## bluestar2012

terite said:


> The grey one looks like a legit vintage scarf that has been washed.
> 
> The second one - need to see the inside folded edge on the burberry label, and a clearer photo of the burberry label taken straight on.
> t


Dear Terite!
So first scarf - grey one, according to your experience it is fake or authentic ?, I tough its material, feel its surface difference with fake scarf, its surface look warm, some friction by wool when move our finger on its surface, fake scarf when move my finger on its surface, sliding is happen and friction is less than this scarf

The second one I will take picture as your require and post in here a little bit later.

Thank you for your time to see my post


----------



## kasitonni

Hello, please authenticate this bag for me:

Item Name: not sure
Item Number: not on eBay
Seller ID: not on eBay
Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-laukku-irroitettavalla-olkahihnalla-1190-e/372929376

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bluestar2012

terite said:


> The grey one looks like a legit vintage scarf that has been washed.
> 
> The second one - need to see the inside folded edge on the burberry label, and a clearer photo of the burberry label taken straight on.
> t


Dear Terite.

Here is some pictures of label I took of second scarf.


----------



## bluestar2012

terite said:


> The grey one looks like a legit vintage scarf that has been washed.
> 
> The second one - need to see the inside folded edge on the burberry label, and a clearer photo of the burberry label taken straight on.
> t


Here is some more I took again by smartphone:





















Thank you very much


----------



## terite

bluestar2012 said:


> Here is some more I took again by smartphone:
> 
> 
> Thank you very much


Looking for the photo of the Burberry label, turned inside out, the hemmed part (like, the tucked in part).
t


----------



## Kimmi108

terite said:


> Fake
> I have reported that - please do the same
> t


Thanks for that, the person has sold 2 last week, each under $500, hence why I was suspicious.


----------



## binkins

I am hoping you can help me find out if I just bought a fake.  I saw this and jumped in when there were only a few minutes left.  Now after re looking at the pix not so sure.  
Name - Burberry Messenger Bag - excellent condition
Item no - 262007456319
Seller - Mocafrost1
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/262007456319?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

Kimmi108 said:


> Thanks for that, the person has sold 2 last week, each under $500, hence why I was suspicious.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

binkins said:


> I am hoping you can help me find out if I just bought a fake.  I saw this and jumped in when there were only a few minutes left.  Now after re looking at the pix not so sure.
> Name - Burberry Messenger Bag - excellent condition
> Item no - 262007456319
> Seller - Mocafrost1
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/262007456319?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I am straining to make out the details in those photos.

However, everything that I can see looks good - you can send photos when the bag arrives (the inside stamps/labels/engraved bits).

It doesn't matter if the seller says no returns, because you can always do a return. 
t


----------



## binkins

terite said:


> I am straining to make out the details in those photos.
> 
> However, everything that I can see looks good - you can send photos when the bag arrives (the inside stamps/labels/engraved bits).
> 
> It doesn't matter if the seller says no returns, because you can always do a return.
> t



Thank you so much!  I should have it be midweek.  Do I go back to this thread to post or start anew?  Thank goodness about the return, that made me nervous!


----------



## gattodiparigi

Hello, could you help authenticate this scarf? It seems too good to be true (it measures 180x30 cm, or 70x11 in). I'm not familiar with Burberry items, so sorry if this is a very obvious fake 
Thanks a lot!

Item Name: Sciarpa Burberry cachemire rosa (Pink cashmere Burberry scarf)
Item Number: --- (Depop item)
Seller ID: micciola 
Link: http://www.depop.com/it/micciola/sciarpa-burberry-cachemire-rosa-mai


----------



## terite

binkins said:


> Thank you so much!  I should have it be midweek.  Do I go back to this thread to post or start anew?  Thank goodness about the return, that made me nervous!



Just come back here, and post the photos of the inside tags
t


----------



## terite

gattodiparigi said:


> Hello, could you help authenticate this scarf? It seems too good to be true (it measures 180x30 cm, or 70x11 in). I'm not familiar with Burberry items, so sorry if this is a very obvious fake
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item Name: Sciarpa Burberry cachemire rosa (Pink cashmere Burberry scarf)
> Item Number: --- (Depop item)
> Seller ID: micciola
> Link: http://www.depop.com/it/micciola/sciarpa-burberry-cachemire-rosa-mai



Your suspicions are correct - it is a fake.
t


----------



## gattodiparigi

terite said:


> Your suspicions are correct - it is a fake.
> t



Thanks a lot, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## kasitonni

kasitonni said:


> Hello, please authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item Name: not sure
> Item Number: not on eBay
> Seller ID: not on eBay
> Link: http://www.huuto.net/kohteet/burberry-laukku-irroitettavalla-olkahihnalla-1190-e/372929376
> 
> Thank you in advance!




I'm bumping this, can you help me out, please? This is for sale on huuto.net, Finnish equivalent of eBay.


----------



## hermes_obsessed

Hello all! I had a light pink check cashmere Burberry scarf when I was younger and at some point have lost it; I desperately want another but I don't think they'll bring back the exact one I had. Could this be a suitable replacement? Thank you so much for your time!!

Item Name: BURBERRY Cashmere Light Pink Plaid Classic Scarf Shawl Italy 54 x 12
Item Number: 161793766263
Seller ID: 5246lando
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Ca...aly-54-x-12-/161793766263?hash=item25aba8f377


----------



## terite

gattodiparigi said:


> Thanks a lot, I really appreciate your help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

kasitonni said:


> I'm bumping this, can you help me out, please? This is for sale on huuto.net, Finnish equivalent of eBay.



Sorry - don't be shy about bumping - we missed it - 

If we respond to other posts, and not yours, then we missed it by mistake.

Genuine
t


----------



## terite

hermes_obsessed said:


> Hello all! I had a light pink check cashmere Burberry scarf when I was younger and at some point have lost it; I desperately want another but I don't think they'll bring back the exact one I had. Could this be a suitable replacement? Thank you so much for your time!!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY Cashmere Light Pink Plaid Classic Scarf Shawl Italy 54 x 12
> Item Number: 161793766263
> Seller ID: 5246lando
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Ca...aly-54-x-12-/161793766263?hash=item25aba8f377



I don't like the look of that one, sorry.

Wait a week or two - in the fall - there will be lots of those pink ones listed.

Oh, checked seller's other stuff and they have a fake navy one listed.
t


----------



## hermes_obsessed

terite said:


> I don't like the look of that one, sorry.
> 
> Wait a week or two - in the fall - there will be lots of those pink ones listed.
> 
> Oh, checked seller's other stuff and they have a fake navy one listed.
> t



Darn, thank you so much for your input! I'd *love* for the exact color to come back to buy directly from Burberry but I'll probably be stalking eBay in the next few weeks. Again, thank you!!


----------



## bluestar2012

Dear Terite, please help me to authenticate this Burberry scarf that i bought privately, I suspect it is fake but the seller said as follow: This is Metallic Threads cashmere scarf, it is different than the regular cashmere scarf. I don't sell fake item in store. 
We got bulk orders in the container, the product varies, but they are authentic. 
So please take your time to help me by watching some picture I take.
Thank you so much.


----------



## bluestar2012

Dear Terite, please help me to authenticate this Burberry scarf that i bought privately, I suspect it is fake but the seller said as follow: This is Metallic Threads cashmere scarf, it is different than the regular cashmere scarf. I don't sell fake item in store. 
We got bulk orders in the container, the product varies, but they are authentic. 
So please take your time to help me by watching some picture I take.
Thank you so much.

 This Scarf is new with tag  but  no label (  .


----------



## terite

bluestar2012 said:


> Dear Terite, please help me to authenticate this Burberry scarf that i bought privately, I suspect it is fake but the seller said as follow: This is Metallic Threads cashmere scarf, it is different than the regular cashmere scarf. I don't sell fake item in store.
> We got bulk orders in the container, the product varies, but they are authentic.
> So please take your time to help me by watching some picture I take.
> Thank you so much.
> 
> This Scarf is new with tag  but  no label (  .




FAKE
t


----------



## terite

hermes_obsessed said:


> Darn, thank you so much for your input! I'd *love* for the exact color to come back to buy directly from Burberry but I'll probably be stalking eBay in the next few weeks. Again, thank you!!



Was your original one as wide as that? What year was it from approximately?

You are welcome
t


----------



## hermes_obsessed

terite said:


> Was your original one as wide as that? What year was it from approximately?
> 
> You are welcome
> t



I honestly don't remember the size; it was from 2007/2008 and I had matching earmuffs for it as well. Definitely a really pretty light pink and it was cashmere, probably the same size as their classic heritage check scarves but I really don't know for sure (I believe I lost it around 2011 so it's been awhile).


----------



## vick1chick

Just purchased on Tradesy (first time shopping there) Can anyone please authenticate for me?
Many thanks in advance from a fellow purse lover! 


Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Super Nova Check Beige/Black Tote Bag
 Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-tote-bag-beigeblack-5295802/
 Photos: attached


----------



## gattodiparigi

Could you help with one more scarf please? This is (supposedly) a vintage one.

Item Name: Bellissima sciarpa #burberry in lana pura (beautiful Burberry scarf made of pure wool)
Item Number: --- (Depop item)
Seller ID: @arilove
Link: all of these links are for the same item  http://help.garage.me/it/arilove/bellissima-sciarpa-burberry-in-lana (3 pics)
http://help.garage.me/it/arilove/buongiorno-ragazze-ultimi-ribassi (1 pic)
http://help.garage.me/it/arilove/buongiorno-ragazze-ultimi-ribassi (closer pic of the tag)


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi Terite!

Could you kindly authenticate this coat?  Many many thanks in advance for your help!

Name:  Burberry Trench Coat
Seller:  wardrobe-ltd
Item#:  231658237660
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/231658237660?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

These are some additional pics I took after receiving the item:







IMG]http://i58.tinypic.com/mah1q9.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## binkins

terite said:


> Just come back here, and post the photos of the inside tags
> t


Here u is one photo


----------



## binkins

Here is another, any more neede?


----------



## terite

binkins said:


> Here is another, any more neede?



Yes, genuine.
t


----------



## terite

vick1chick said:


> Just purchased on Tradesy (first time shopping there) Can anyone please authenticate for me?
> Many thanks in advance from a fellow purse lover!
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Super Nova Check Beige/Black Tote Bag
> Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-tote-bag-beigeblack-5295802/
> Photos: attached




I am not a member of Tradesy - but I immediately saw a fake Burberry when I caught a glimpse of the page before I got the blocking screen.

For your bag - I need to see clear and close photos of the details - your photos are too small and blurry.
t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi Terite!
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this coat?  Many many thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Name:  Burberry Trench Coat
> Seller:  wardrobe-ltd
> Item#:  231658237660
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/231658237660?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> These are some additional pics I took after receiving the item:
> 
> Send a photo of the entire coat, and a photo of the coat with it open - showing all of the interior lining.
> t


----------



## terite

gattodiparigi said:


> Could you help with one more scarf please? This is (supposedly) a vintage one.
> 
> Item Name: Bellissima sciarpa #burberry in lana pura (beautiful Burberry scarf made of pure wool)
> Item Number: --- (Depop item)
> Seller ID: @arilove
> Link: all of these links are for the same item  http://help.garage.me/it/arilove/bellissima-sciarpa-burberry-in-lana (3 pics)
> http://help.garage.me/it/arilove/buongiorno-ragazze-ultimi-ribassi (1 pic)
> http://help.garage.me/it/arilove/buongiorno-ragazze-ultimi-ribassi (closer pic of the tag)




I would need to see a clear/close photo of the tag - otherwise pass - 
t


----------



## gattodiparigi

terite said:


> I would need to see a clear/close photo of the tag - otherwise pass -
> t



There was a link to the closeup, but now it doesn't work... strange! Here it is, I hope it shows.

http://s23.postimg.org/97vfkz36j/image.jpg


----------



## binkins

terite said:


> Yes, genuine.
> t



Thank you so much for your help.  Very happy!


----------



## vick1chick

terite said:


> I am not a member of Tradesy - but I immediately saw a fake Burberry when I caught a glimpse of the page before I got the blocking screen.
> 
> For your bag - I need to see clear and close photos of the details - your photos are too small and blurry.
> t



Ok thank you! I will take more and resubmit once the bag arrives. Thx again!


----------



## bluestar2012

terite said:


> FAKE
> t


I have to say thank you very much, by your expertise opinion, seller had to accept get it back to his store.


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> scarlette1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite!
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this coat?  Many many thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Name:  Burberry Trench Coat
> Seller:  wardrobe-ltd
> Item#:  231658237660
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/231658237660?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> These are some additional pics I took after receiving the item:
> 
> Send a photo of the entire coat, and a photo of the coat with it open - showing all of the interior lining.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T!  Thank you so much for looking at this for me.  Here are the additional pics I took.  Many thanks, again!
Click to expand...


----------



## bamboofloss

Hi Terite

I was hoping if you could take a look at this fold-able coat I bought. It also comes with a carry pouch.

































http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w77/DemonNite78/photo 15.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w77/DemonNite78/photo 16.jpg

Carry Pouch:
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w77/DemonNite78/photo 11.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w77/DemonNite78/photo 12.jpg

Thank you


----------



## terite

Genuine Burberry brit
t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T!  Thank you so much for looking at this for me.  Here are the additional pics I took.  Many thanks, again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine trench
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> scarlette1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genuine trench
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, T, for your time and expertise!
Click to expand...


----------



## Damemike

Hi Terite, sorry to trouble you but can you help me authenticate this scarf? Thanks 

Item name : giant icon check cashmere scarf
Seller ID :&#26446;&#38634;68692854
link : https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.InayHa&id=521528324691&_u=sl50ebi52e1

Here are some additional pictures the seller sent me


----------



## terite

Damemike said:


> Hi Terite, sorry to trouble you but can you help me authenticate this scarf? Thanks
> 
> Item name : giant icon check cashmere scarf
> Seller ID :&#26446;&#38634;68692854
> link : https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.InayHa&id=521528324691&_u=sl50ebi52e1
> 
> Genuine scarf
> t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, T, for your time and expertise!
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Damemike

terite said:


> Damemike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite, sorry to trouble you but can you help me authenticate this scarf? Thanks
> 
> Item name : giant icon check cashmere scarf
> Seller ID :&#26446;&#38634;68692854
> link : https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.InayHa&id=521528324691&_u=sl50ebi52e1
> 
> Genuine scarf
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Thank you so much for confirming this [emoji3]. You just made my day
Click to expand...


----------



## bamboofloss

terite said:


> Genuine Burberry brit
> t


Thank you very much for the quick reply


----------



## terite

You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Damemike said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Thank you so much for confirming this [emoji3]. You just made my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

bamboofloss said:


> Thank you very much for the quick reply



You are welcome.
t


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

hi terite, can you help me authenticate this watch?
seller: Tb_tokyobrand
Item name : BURBERRY 1764

link : http://page3.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c487387910


----------



## terite

Those photos are not photos of an actual watch, but are photos from a website or stock photos.

So, I would not participate in that type of purchase.
t


----------



## OohPretty!

Hello, can you authenticate this bag please:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...5545481?hash=item3d0157f089&nma=true&si=2Zkdy ieVvoJNQEiHhQY%252BfzQ3Iik%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt= nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557"]http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Leather-Bag-/262015545481?hash=item3d0157f089&nma=true&si=2Zkdy ieVvoJNQEiHhQY%252BfzQ3Iik%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt= nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

seller is dj.dace
ebay number is 262015545481

Thank you!


----------



## terite

We always ask to see Made in tag front and back, Burberry stamp, stamps on the metal.

If this bag is already purchased - send photos when you get it.
t


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Hello, can you authenticate this bag please:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...5545481?hash=item3d0157f089&nma=true&si=2Zkdy ieVvoJNQEiHhQY%252BfzQ3Iik%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt= nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557"]http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Leather-Bag-/262015545481?hash=item3d0157f089&nma=true&si=2Zkdy ieVvoJNQEiHhQY%252BfzQ3Iik%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt= nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> seller is dj.dace
> ebay number is 262015545481
> 
> Thank you!



We always ask to see Made in tag front and back, Burberry stamp, stamps on the metal.

If this bag is already purchased - send photos when you get it.
t


----------



## OohPretty!

terite said:


> We always ask to see Made in tag front and back, Burberry stamp, stamps on the metal.
> 
> If this bag is already purchased - send photos when you get it.
> t


Thank you for your response. I have not paid yet, I just realized the seller is in Lativa. I don't know whether to take the chance and pay for it, only to find out it is a fake then then have to send it back.


----------



## Veronikanyc

Ladies, 
Could you give me your opinion on the two bags I recently purchased. Additional pictures below. 

Item Name: Burberry Embossed Check Patent Leather raspberry
Item Number: 261999469908
Seller ID: bnbb4u 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261999469908?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Veronikanyc

and the second bag:

Item Name: Burberry tote
Item Number: 271953910505
Seller ID: bobbigirl98 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271953910505?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

THANK YOU


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Thank you for your response. I have not paid yet, I just realized the seller is in Lativa. I don't know whether to take the chance and pay for it, only to find out it is a fake then then have to send it back.



There are no red flags for me - but it is your call - I don't know where you are or how the money (etc.) translates for you. 
t


----------



## terite

Veronikanyc said:


> and the second bag:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry tote
> Item Number: 271953910505
> Seller ID: bobbigirl98
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271953910505?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> THANK YOU



Both bags look good
t


----------



## Addy

balletshoes54 said:


> Hi Terite!  Thanks for all of your help!!  Attached is the label.  I did check against the photos from nordstrom's website and their scarf has the exact same wording/font/etc. but i'm also certainly not an expert



Please take a pic with the tag laid completely flat


----------



## kphillips

Hi friends.  Please help me authenticate these Burberry rain boots I purchased from ThredUp.  I think they look good but after purchasing the world's worst fake scarf from them (the tag said "Burberry's" - wth??) I just want additional assurance.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## encorevt

kphillips said:


> Hi friends.  Please help me authenticate these Burberry rain boots I purchased from ThredUp.  I think they look good but after purchasing the world's worst fake scarf from them (the tag said "Burberry's" - wth??) I just want additional assurance.  Thanks in advance!!


Was your scarf and older one ???   "Burberry" was the original name, but then the company soon switched to  using the name "Burberrys", after many customers from around the world  began calling it "Burberrys of London". This name is still visible on  many older Burberry products.


----------



## kphillips

encorevt said:


> Was your scarf and older one ???   "Burberry" was the original name, but then the company soon switched to  using the name "Burberrys", after many customers from around the world  began calling it "Burberrys of London". This name is still visible on  many older Burberry products.



Ah-ha.  Well I haven't sent it back yet so snapped a pic of the tag...


----------



## Nadin22

Hi, could you please tell me if this Burberry bikini is authentic.
Thanks for your help!

Item Name: Burberry Bikini Novacheck Gr. M
Item Number: 321846496143
Seller ID: fvoneich
Link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Bikini-Novacheck-Gr-M-/321846496143?hash=item4aef8bcb8f


----------



## terite

kphillips said:


> Hi friends.  Please help me authenticate these Burberry rain boots I purchased from ThredUp.  I think they look good but after purchasing the world's worst fake scarf from them (the tag said "Burberry's" - wth??) I just want additional assurance.  Thanks in advance!!



So far - these boots look good - I need to see a photo of INSIDE the boot - showing the sole OR the insole.

t

PS: Yes, the company changed from Burberrys to Burberry in 1998. The poster above is correct - so true.


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> Was your scarf and older one ???   "Burberry" was the original name, but then the company soon switched to  using the name "Burberrys", after many customers from around the world  began calling it "Burberrys of London". This name is still visible on  many older Burberry products.


----------



## terite

kphillips said:


> Ah-ha.  Well I haven't sent it back yet so snapped a pic of the tag...



Actually - I love the older scarves - if you can find one that hasn't been washed improperly or been attacked by moths. They are so nice and thick. So MANY colors. 

Send a photo of entire scarf.
t


----------



## terite

Nadin22 said:


> Hi, could you please tell me if this Burberry bikini is authentic.
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Bikini Novacheck Gr. M
> Item Number: 321846496143
> Seller ID: fvoneich
> Link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Bikini-Novacheck-Gr-M-/321846496143?hash=item4aef8bcb8f



fake - please report that
t


----------



## kphillips

terite said:


> So far - these boots look good - I need to see a photo of INSIDE the boot - showing the sole OR the insole.
> 
> t
> 
> PS: Yes, the company changed from Burberrys to Burberry in 1998. The poster above is correct - so true.



Inside of the boots...


----------



## kphillips

terite said:


> Actually - I love the older scarves - if you can find one that hasn't been washed improperly or been attacked by moths. They are so nice and thick. So MANY colors.
> 
> Send a photo of entire scarf.
> t



Pic of full scarf.  The edges are frayed, it's pretty worn but still soft.


----------



## Kimmi108

Hi again, please help me authenticate this item on eBay, thx in advance 

Item Name: Authentic Burberry 39457261 Medium Canvas Check Hobo Bag
Item Number: 121745851346
Seller ID: hska553 
Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121745851346?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## terite

kphillips said:


> Pic of full scarf.  The edges are frayed, it's pretty worn but still soft.



Sorry - need more photos - what edges are frayed?
t


----------



## terite

Kimmi108 said:


> Hi again, please help me authenticate this item on eBay, thx in advance
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry 39457261 Medium Canvas Check Hobo Bag
> Item Number: 121745851346
> Seller ID: hska553
> Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121745851346?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Need clear close photos of the inside labels, all tags, stamp.
t


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> Need clear close photos of the inside labels, all tags, stamp.
> t


in the past 6 months this ebay seller has sold 7 Burberry items..... Makes me wonder and just my 2 cents


----------



## Nadin22

terite said:


> fake - please report that
> t



Thanks for your quick reply. I reported that.


----------



## nandaayuw

hi, please help me authenticate this burberry handbag. 
The picts are available in the ebay link.
thanks


Item Name (if you know it):Burberry House Check Salisbury Tote Shoulder Handbag Shopper Black Bridle NWT

Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ho...-Bridle-NWT-/171914499697?hash=item2806e71671

Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> in the past 6 months this ebay seller has sold 7 Burberry items..... Makes me wonder and just my 2 cents




Well, exactly.

I agree with you.
t


----------



## terite

Nadin22 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. I reported that.



You are welcome!

t


----------



## terite

nandaayuw said:


> hi, please help me authenticate this burberry handbag.
> The picts are available in the ebay link.
> thanks
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):Burberry House Check Salisbury Tote Shoulder Handbag Shopper Black Bridle NWT
> 
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ho...-Bridle-NWT-/171914499697?hash=item2806e71671
> 
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the  links)[/QUOTE]
> 
> I can't see those photobucket pics - maybe just post them here.
> t


----------



## gattodiparigi

gattodiparigi said:


> There was a link to the closeup, but now it doesn't work... strange! Here it is, I hope it shows.
> 
> http://s23.postimg.org/97vfkz36j/image.jpg



Sorry to keep on bothering you, but maybe it got lost between the other posts. The closeup of the vintage scarf tag, as you had requested. The link should work, at least it does from my phone and computer  
Many many thanks for your time and expertise!


----------



## nandaayuw

terite said:


> I can't see those photobucket pics - maybe just post them here.
> t


hi T,
please check this link http://s566.photobucket.com/user/nandarahman/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## terite

nandaayuw said:


> hi T,
> please check this link http://s566.photobucket.com/user/nandarahman/library/?view=recent&page=1



Is there any stamped hardware or any tags in the pockets?
t


----------



## nandaayuw

terite said:


> Is there any stamped hardware or any tags in the pockets?
> t


There's no burberry stamp or tag. the picture is as is. What do you think?


----------



## terite

nandaayuw said:


> there's no burberry stamp or tag. The picture is as is. What do you think?



*bump for addy

Might be ok - concerned about the color and the straps and the zipper pulls - maybe send photos
*


----------



## Kimmi108

I asked for photos and seller won't post, says he/she is travelling.  I didn't bid or buy. Net porter has genuine bags for $635


----------



## Kimmi108

She did sent me photo of receipt but that could be a fake receipt


----------



## terite

Kimmi108 said:


> She did sent me photo of receipt but that could be a fake receipt



*Yes I know what you mean, unless you know how to read a receipt, or unless it is really a detailed receipt - a seller could have one receipt and use it for anything.

t

We could ask Addy for her opinion.*


----------



## Kimmi108

Here it is, any good?


----------



## Kimmi108

I'm not an expert, so I can't tell, does it look genuine? Thx in advance. 
J.


----------



## terite

Kimmi108 said:


> Here it is, any good?



Well it might be a Bridle House check bag - I think a receipt would say something like that
t


----------



## Kimmi108

So going back to my original post, this receipt might not be for a Susanna medium check hobo?


----------



## Kimmi108

terite said:


> Need clear close photos of the inside labels, all tags, stamp.
> t



No photos but got receipt, finally worked out how to use this mobile app. Argh  lol No wonder my post was all over the place, whoops,  J


----------



## kphillips

terite said:


> Sorry - need more photos - what edges are frayed?
> t



More pics of the scarf...the side edges are frayed, I included a closeup


----------



## kphillips

kphillips said:


> Inside of the boots...



Any further thoughts on the boots?  Any other pics needed?  (Thank you so much for your help btw, appreciate it!)


----------



## terite

kphillips said:


> Any further thoughts on the boots?  Any other pics needed?  (Thank you so much for your help btw, appreciate it!)



My gut says that they are real. They are missing the insert/label. But the bottom markings are correct/pattern correct/sole correct. That is the best I can do.

They look right to me.
t


----------



## terite

kphillips said:


> More pics of the scarf...the side edges are frayed, I included a closeup



*I will ask Addy - she is a scarf expert. I have never seen an edge look like that.

t*


----------



## Addy

kphillips said:


> More pics of the scarf...the side edges are frayed, I included a closeup



I have never seen an edge worn like that either, even on vintage scarves. What colour is the tag? Does it look like original stitching on the ends?


----------



## Addy

Kimmi108 said:


> No photos but got receipt, finally worked out how to use this mobile app. Argh  lol No wonder my post was all over the place, whoops,  J



NO pics = NO buy


----------



## Addy

nandaayuw said:


> There's no burberry stamp or tag. the picture is as is. What do you think?



Need to see pics of MADE IN stamp, serial number stamp, care/materials tag, the other side of the paper tag attached to the strap


----------



## knight

Hi Purse Forum,


I recently bought a Burberry Belt from Nordstrom Rack and I have been trying to research the belt because I was told it might have been a fake. I know Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack will never intentionally sell a fake but their return policy is known to be very lenient and easily take advantage of. I have contacted Burberry itself and they said they have not made this style in awhile and can't locate the name of the belt. I have contacted Nordstrom Men's Furnishing to see if they can locate the name of the belt or if it has been in their inventory before and they also said they don't recognize the belt. I have searched various websites and Youtube videos, and they all point to the belt being fake. (The belt is being sold via iOffer known to sell fakes!)

Could I have bought a fake belt from Nordstrom rack? :cry:

Please help me identify this belt. All help is greatly appreciated.

Format to use for non-auction item: 

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Reversible Belt with Gold B Logo Plaque?


----------



## terite

knight said:


> Hi Purse Forum,
> 
> 
> I recently bought a Burberry Belt from Nordstrom Rack and I have been trying to research the belt because I was told it might have been a fake. I know Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack will never intentionally sell a fake but their return policy is known to be very lenient and easily take advantage of. I have contacted Burberry itself and they said they have not made this style in awhile and can't locate the name of the belt. I have contacted Nordstrom Men's Furnishing to see if they can locate the name of the belt or if it has been in their inventory before and they also said they don't recognize the belt. I have searched various websites and Youtube videos, and they all point to the belt being fake. (The belt is being sold via iOffer known to sell fakes!)
> 
> Could I have bought a fake belt from Nordstrom rack? :cry:
> 
> Please help me identify this belt. All help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Reversible Belt with Gold B Logo Plaque?



Is that the buckle? Send photos of the entire belt and the markings on the back of the belt.
t


----------



## knight

Thanks for your reply @terite!


I can't find any other markings on the belt besides the waist numbers on the belt. I tried to take photos of the belt to the best I can!


----------



## kphillips

Addy said:


> I have never seen an edge worn like that either, even on vintage scarves. What colour is the tag? Does it look like original stitching on the ends?



Closeup of the tag on the scarf...


----------



## seleena

Hi - could you please tell me if this coat is authentic? 

Thanks for your help!

Item Name: Burberry Prorsum London Brocade Trenchcoat Coat Sz 6 

Item Number: 181851854369

Seller ID: angelfashionista

Link:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181851854369&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## terite

knight said:


> Thanks for your reply @terite!
> 
> 
> I can't find any other markings on the belt besides the waist numbers on the belt. I tried to take photos of the belt to the best I can!



well.

That is a fake belt.
t
Send a photo of the back of the buckle - I assume that you bought them together.


----------



## terite

seleena said:


> Hi - could you please tell me if this coat is authentic?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Prorsum London Brocade Trenchcoat Coat Sz 6
> 
> Item Number: 181851854369
> 
> Seller ID: angelfashionista
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181851854369&globalID=EBAY-GB



Ask for a photo of the coat lying open
t


----------



## knight

@terite

Yes I bought it together. I just took it off the buckle to examine it. Here are photos of the buckle, let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## terite

knight said:


> @terite
> 
> Yes I bought it together. I just took it off the buckle to examine it. Here are photos of the buckle, let me know if you need anything else!



Well, I always thought it was a myth that there might be a fake a Nordstrom ... 
t


----------



## knight

@terite


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR HELP!

I guess it's going back along with a complaint! I'm sadden but a little bit relief! Thank you again!


----------



## babytired

Hello, may I hear your opinion on this Burberry Trench please? I won the bid and I just want to confirm that it is authentic. Thank you very much for your time.


Item Name: Burberry ladies Heritage Trench Coat 
Item Number: 201415270387
Seller ID: martinhls23
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...32K5PNKfH2u2vhs5JPvsI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

These are the extra photos:


----------



## keton15

Hi, I've inherited Burberry coat. It looks unworn and has a few spare buttons in the pocket. Please could you help me with authentification?

Pictures here:
http://postimg.org/gallery/1hncxnj36/


----------



## nandaayuw

Addy said:


> Need to see pics of MADE IN stamp, serial number stamp, care/materials tag, the other side of the paper tag attached to the strap


hi abby,

check this http://s566.photobucket.com/user/nandarahman/media/bur10_zpsdlqk0e3p.jpeg.html?filters[user]=143870425&filters[recent]=1&filters[publicOnly]=1&sort=1&o=8

http://s566.photobucket.com/user/nandarahman/media/bur11_zps0zyptrr7.jpeg.html?filters[user]=143870425&filters[recent]=1&filters[publicOnly]=1&sort=1&o=10

the seller still hasn't sent me the care/materials tag and the other side of the paper tag attached to the strap. Once, she send it, I'll update you.
thanks


----------



## terite

knight said:


> @terite
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR HELP!
> 
> I guess it's going back along with a complaint! I'm sadden but a little bit relief! Thank you again!



Huge relief because you can return it. I would wait until the return is processed before you complain ... 
You are welcome.
(YES - they I see something similar selling on ioffer for about $29 dollars!!!! FAKES)

t


----------



## terite

babytired said:


> Hello, may I hear your opinion on this Burberry Trench please? I won the bid and I just want to confirm that it is authentic. Thank you very much for your time.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry ladies Heritage Trench Coat
> Item Number: 201415270387
> Seller ID: martinhls23
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...32K5PNKfH2u2vhs5JPvsI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> These are the extra photos:



I cannot see the little photos - try again. You realize that this is a vintage trench coat?
t


----------



## terite

keton15 said:


> Hi, I've inherited Burberry coat. It looks unworn and has a few spare buttons in the pocket. Please could you help me with authentification?
> 
> Pictures here:
> http://postimg.org/gallery/1hncxnj36/



Yes, that is a legit Burberrys (vintage) men's coat. Even when worn often, they can look unworn!
t


----------



## terite

nandaayuw said:


> hi abby,
> 
> check this http://s566.photobucket.com/user/nandarahman/media/bur10_zpsdlqk0e3p.jpeg.html?filters[user]=143870425&filters[recent]=1&filters[publicOnly]=1&sort=1&o=8
> 
> http://s566.photobucket.com/user/nandarahman/media/bur11_zps0zyptrr7.jpeg.html?filters[user]=143870425&filters[recent]=1&filters[publicOnly]=1&sort=1&o=10
> 
> the seller still hasn't sent me the care/materials tag and the other side of the paper tag attached to the strap. Once, she send it, I'll update you.
> thanks



these links do not work for me
t


----------



## keton15

terite said:


> Yes, that is a legit Burberrys (vintage) men's coat. Even when worn often, they can look unworn!
> t



Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## nandaayuw

terite said:


> these links do not work for me
> t


what about this T,
how to attach the pict btw. I'm newbie in this forum sorry.


----------



## nandaayuw

terite said:


> these links do not work for me
> t


http://s566.photobucket.com/user/nandarahman/media/bur11_zps0zyptrr7.jpeg.html?o=10
http://s566.photobucket.com/user/nandarahman/media/bur10_zpsdlqk0e3p.jpeg.html?o=8


----------



## babytired

terite said:


> I cannot see the little photos - try again. You realize that this is a vintage trench coat?
> t



Hello Terite, I am so sorry about such tiny photos but those were the one the seller sent to me. I do realize this is a vintage trench. According to the seller it is hardly worn though, is there anything I should know about vintage trench? I'm aware that the cut if the garments might be slightly different between the vintage and new one. Is there any red flag so far? I will take more photos when the item arrive if you want me to. Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T!

I hope all is well.

I'm curious what you think about this one, mind sharing your opinion ?

Thank you!!

Seller: yoogiscloset
Item Number: 11122247
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/burberry-black-leather-house-check-canvas-tote-bag.html
























Final photos to follow. Thank you!!!


----------



## amstevens714

Last of the photos:
















Thank you again!!


----------



## scorpiostar

Hi, can you please tell me if this scarf is real?

Sorry I do not know the name! 

Thank you, please let me know if you require more information 

scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11952017_493270224180121_9150024286268564197_n.jpg?oh=6bea418b796921a371c48aff9a80fb28&oe=56737258

fbcdn-photos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-0/q90/p240x240/10628170_493270234180120_314466935956851589_n.jpg?oh=1c71661e8d919b2e4bef6411cd7ccdcd&oe=566C96D3&__gda__=1450137947_928f097dab35d22d96a36661170861c2


----------



## terite

babytired said:


> Hello Terite, I am so sorry about such tiny photos but those were the one the seller sent to me. I do realize this is a vintage trench. According to the seller it is hardly worn though, is there anything I should know about vintage trench? I'm aware that the cut if the garments might be slightly different between the vintage and new one. Is there any red flag so far? I will take more photos when the item arrive if you want me to. Thank you very much for your time.




There are no red flags for me
Send the photos when you get the coat.
T


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Last of the photos:
> 
> I don't see anything off with the individual photos = please send a photo of the paper tag that is hanging from the front of the bag.
> t


----------



## terite

scorpiostar said:


> Hi, can you please tell me if this scarf is real?
> 
> Sorry I do not know the name!
> 
> Thank you, please let me know if you require more information
> 
> scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11952017_493270224180121_9150024286268564197_n.jpg?oh=6bea418b796921a371c48aff9a80fb28&oe=56737258
> 
> fbcdn-photos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-0/q90/p240x240/10628170_493270234180120_314466935956851589_n.jpg?oh=1c71661e8d919b2e4bef6411cd7ccdcd&oe=566C96D3&__gda__=1450137947_928f097dab35d22d96a36661170861c2




None of those links work for me - do they work for you?
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last of the photos:
> 
> I don't see anything off with the individual photos = please send a photo of the paper tag that is hanging from the front of the bag.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey T - thanks so much for taking a look  the tag hanging on the front is just the security tag from Yoogis Closet. Do you still want a photo?
> 
> Thanks!!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey T - thanks so much for taking a look  the tag hanging on the front is just the security tag from Yoogis Closet. Do you still want a photo?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, no need to see that then, how about the inside of that Burberry tag that you received?
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, no need to see that then, how about the inside of that Burberry tag that you received?
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's the same communication in multiple languages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## diva1029

Hi Terite! I've been away for a while.  I'm a little skeptical about this one.  May I have your assistance with authenticating this item please?  Thank you in advance for your time! 


Item Name: Burberry Jute clutch/crossbody
Item Number: 262024349015
Seller ID:  cinn-hern
Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=262024349015&alt=web


----------



## diva1029

diva1029 said:


> Hi Terite! I've been away for a while.  I'm a little skeptical about this one.  May I have your assistance with authenticating this item please?  Thank you in advance for your time!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Jute clutch/crossbody
> Item Number: 262024349015
> Seller ID:  cinn-hern
> Link:  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=262024349015&alt=web



Additional pics . . . .


----------



## babytired

terite said:


> There are no red flags for me
> Send the photos when you get the coat.
> T



Thank you very much. I will upload more photos when I receive the coat next week! Have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## scorpiostar

Hi T,

I tried reuploading the pictures.

Can you view the 2 pictures I've attached now?

Can you please tell me if this scarf is authentic (sorry don't know the name)

Thank you!


----------



## Nadin22

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/29155616365

Would you please tell me if this bikini is authentic?

Item name: Authentic Burberry Brit Womans Bikini
item number: 291556163652
seller ID: tori0510horse

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nadin22

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291556163652?redirect=mobile

I hope this link works


----------



## terite

Nadin22 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291556163652?redirect=mobile
> 
> I hope this link works



genuine Burberry Brit
t


----------



## terite

scorpiostar said:


> Hi T,
> 
> I tried reuploading the pictures.
> 
> Can you view the 2 pictures I've attached now?
> 
> Can you please tell me if this scarf is authentic (sorry don't know the name)
> 
> Thank you!



Please send a closer photo of the embroidered knight - is that the actual color?
t


----------



## terite

diva1029 said:


> Additional pics . . . .



Is there a Made in tag and serial number?
t


----------



## diva1029

terite said:


> Is there a Made in tag and serial number?
> t



Just found it.


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T! Here are the direct comparison photos:




It reads ITCF & 10SCA




This reads the same is just spells out the "AND" instead of using the ampersand symbol (&)

Thank you again so much for your help!!


----------



## terite

diva1029 said:


> Just found it.




That is all good then.
t


----------



## diva1029

terite said:


> That is all good then.
> t



Many thanks T!


----------



## terite

diva1029 said:


> Many thanks T!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## fashionhouseamm

Hi there...I was in Milan last year and bought this adorable Burberry handle bag. I love it and I'm hoping if someone can help me authenticate it.

Thanks in advance 

item name: burberry handle bag
item number: T-05-01


----------



## fashionhouseamm

fashionhouseamm said:


> Hi there...I was in Milan last year and bought this adorable Burberry handle bag. I love it and I'm hoping if someone can help me authenticate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance




Photo of the inside label

It reads T-05-01


----------



## terite

fashionhouseamm said:


> Photo of the inside label
> 
> It reads T-05-01



Genuine.
t


----------



## Addy

kphillips said:


> Closeup of the tag on the scarf...



What color is the tag?


----------



## bakeacookie

Hello! I'm seeking an opinion on the authenticity of this belt, as I've seen some questionable items at the Rack before. Thank you for your time.  

Item Name (if you know it): Alderney belt
Link (if available): n/a
Photos: 







Also, does anyone know what season this was from?


----------



## bakeacookie

Hello! Another belt from the Rack. Thank you for your time.  

Item Name (if you know it): Alvey Metallic turquoise belt
Link (if available): n/a
Photos: 







Also, does anyone know what season this was from?


----------



## terite

bakeacookie said:


> Hello! Another belt from the Rack. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Alvey Metallic turquoise belt
> Link (if available): n/a
> Photos:
> We need to see the burberry markings taken straight on - see how you have taken the photos from above?
> 
> Try again
> t
> (meanwhile - I hope you still have the receipts)


----------



## bakeacookie

terite said:


> bakeacookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Another belt from the Rack. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Alvey Metallic turquoise belt
> Link (if available): n/a
> Photos:
> We need to see the burberry markings taken straight on - see how you have taken the photos from above?
> 
> Try again
> t
> (meanwhile - I hope you still have the receipts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still do.
> 
> Here's the pics of the markings for the metallic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markings for the double belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the first photos.
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

bakeacookie said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is ok - it is a learning process.
> 
> The stamps look odd on the blue belt - can you get in closer?
> 
> The brown edging looks odd on the other belt, but the stamps look better.
> 
> Send more photos - include the paper tags that are hanging on the belts
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## bakeacookie

terite said:


> bakeacookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is ok - it is a learning process.
> 
> The stamps look odd on the blue belt - can you get in closer?
> 
> The brown edging looks odd on the other belt, but the stamps look better.
> 
> Send more photos - include the paper tags that are hanging on the belts
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The paper tags are covered with the Nordstrom rack price tags, where the style info usually is. I'd only be able to provide the back
> 
> Metallic belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The differences between the two belts had me suspicious, from the stamping to the tags. Even though they weren't expensive, I can't in good conscious wear them if they aren't real.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

bakeacookie said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakeacookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The paper tags are covered with the Nordstrom rack price tags, where the style info usually is. I'd only be able to provide the back
> 
> Well, one belt is Burberry Prorsum, so that would explain the differences.
> 
> I thought the stamp on the blue belt looked wrong in the photo taken from above - in your second picture, it still looks odd but it could just be that it is sunken into the suede a bit - not sure.
> 
> The tags look good. The textures look convincing. Patina on the turquoise belt looks right. The rest of the stamps look good.
> 
> The stamped metal parts look good, as does the stitching.
> 
> Unless you can get me a much closer photo of the Burberry stamp on the turquiose belt, there is not much more I can say. What is the dark brown edge on the brown belt?
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bakeacookie

terite said:


> bakeacookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bakeacookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The paper tags are covered with the Nordstrom rack price tags, where the style info usually is. I'd only be able to provide the back
> 
> Well, one belt is Burberry Prorsum, so that would explain the differences.
> 
> I thought the stamp on the blue belt looked wrong in the photo taken from above - in your second picture, it still looks odd but it could just be that it is sunken into the suede a bit - not sure.
> 
> The tags look good. The textures look convincing. Patina on the turquoise belt looks right.
> 
> The stamped metal parts look good, as does the stitching.
> 
> Unless you can get me a much closer photo of the Burberry stamp on the turquiose belt, there is not much more I can say. What is the dark brown edge on the brown belt?
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's the best I could do with my iPhone camera on the turquoise belt.
> 
> 
> The dark brown edge seems to be painted on? Feels like they painted the edge of the belt and the sealant part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## s02r

Hi all! 

I bought this vintage coat recently as my first Burberry item. Could you help me to tell if this is genuine Burberry? 

Thanks!


----------



## hermes_obsessed

Hello again! As I mentioned before I had a light pink (now I know it was the nova check) cashmere Burberry scarf when I was younger and at some point have lost it; I desperately want another but I don't think they'll bring back the exact one I had. Could this be a suitable replacement? Thank you so much for your time!!

Item Name: Old Stock Burberry London Lambswool Nova Check Scarf Muffler Pink With Tags
Item Number: 321854185250
Seller ID: gbourdeaux
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Stock-B...k-With-Tags-/321854185250?hash=item4af0011f22


----------



## hermes_obsessed

Got too excited and forgot to add my second one to the above post; so sorry!

Item Name: Burberry London Pink Nova Check Plaid 100% Cashmere Fringe Trim Scarf
Item Number: 381163779396
Seller ID: scottsdaleclothing
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...-Trim-Scarf-/381163779396?hash=item58bf21b544


----------



## terite

s02r said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I bought this vintage coat recently as my first Burberry item. Could you help me to tell if this is genuine Burberry?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, that is a genuine vintage Burberry men's coat.
t


----------



## babytired

babytired said:


> Hello, may I hear your opinion on this Burberry Trench please? I won the bid and I just want to confirm that it is authentic. Thank you very much for your time.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry ladies Heritage Trench Coat
> Item Number: 201415270387
> Seller ID: martinhls23
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...32K5PNKfH2u2vhs5JPvsI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> These are the extra photos:



I have received the coat this morning so these are the extre photos. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## terite

babytired said:


> I have received the coat this morning so these are the extre photos. Thanks again for your time.



These photos look good.
t


----------



## babytired

terite said:


> These photos look good.
> t



Thank you very much Terite


----------



## bakeacookie

Hello again! I'm back with another Nordstrom Rack find. 

Item Name (if you know it): I think it's the Oakham Small tote
Link (if available): n/a
Photos: 















Thank you for any assistance! [emoji4]


----------



## Addy

bakeacookie said:


> Hello again! I'm back with another Nordstrom Rack find.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): I think it's the Oakham Small tote
> Link (if available): n/a
> Photos:
> View attachment 3125739
> 
> View attachment 3125740
> 
> View attachment 3125741
> 
> View attachment 3125742
> 
> View attachment 3125743
> 
> View attachment 3125744
> 
> View attachment 3125745
> 
> 
> Thank you for any assistance! [emoji4]



Looks good


----------



## Addy

hermes_obsessed said:


> Got too excited and forgot to add my second one to the above post; so sorry!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Pink Nova Check Plaid 100% Cashmere Fringe Trim Scarf
> Item Number: 381163779396
> Seller ID: scottsdaleclothing
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...-Trim-Scarf-/381163779396?hash=item58bf21b544



Need to see print on tag laid flat


----------



## Addy

hermes_obsessed said:


> Hello again! As I mentioned before I had a light pink (now I know it was the nova check) cashmere Burberry scarf when I was younger and at some point have lost it; I desperately want another but I don't think they'll bring back the exact one I had. Could this be a suitable replacement? Thank you so much for your time!!
> 
> Item Name: Old Stock Burberry London Lambswool Nova Check Scarf Muffler Pink With Tags
> Item Number: 321854185250
> Seller ID: gbourdeaux
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Stock-B...k-With-Tags-/321854185250?hash=item4af0011f22



Not comfortable with this


----------



## bakeacookie

Addy said:


> Looks good



Thank you for your time!


----------



## terite

Addy said:


> Not comfortable with this



Me either - don't like that.
t


----------



## Ivan4

Hello dear authenticators. I have recently came across this bag. It was a crazy steal so even if it turns out to be not authentic, I won't feel that bad throwing it away. Thank you very much for your help!

Notes: the inside pouch is not detachable. There is no tag inside the pouch either. No "Burberry" markings except the leather tag inside.

Item name: Burberry Susanna Tote 

I do not have the link or seller ID as I did not get it online. Please let me know if there is anything else I need to add. Thank you!!!


----------



## Ivan4

Adding pictures to the previous post:


----------



## archiyo

Hello, 
Could you please authentificate this trenchcoat for me?

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/221873878349?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## archiyo

Hello,

Could you please identificate this trench for me?

Item Name: Burberry Manteau 36 38 s M BEIGE CAMEL blogueurs trench Apart Londres BURBERRYS
Item Number: 221873878349
Seller ID: kismetknightvampire
Link:http://www.ebay.fr/itm/221873878349?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks a lot!

Johanna


----------



## terite

Ivan4 said:


> Adding pictures to the previous post:
> 
> Check the pocket for tags.
> 
> Otherwise, please send a closer/clear photo of the Burberry stamp.
> 
> T


----------



## terite

archiyo said:


> Hello,
> Could you please authentificate this trenchcoat for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/221873878349?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!




Only a few photos load for me.

It looks like vintage trench - absolutely NOT the one that the model is wearing.

Need more photos.
t


----------



## archiyo

terite said:


> Only a few photos load for me.
> 
> It looks like vintage trench - absolutely NOT the one that the model is wearing.
> 
> Need more photos.
> t


Thank you.
Sure it isn't the one the model is wearing... the other pictures do not load for me eather...


----------



## archiyo

archiyo said:


> Thank you.
> Sure it isn't the one the model is wearing... the other pictures do not load for me eather...


And could you please have a look on this?

Item Name: Burberry Trenchcoat Gr. 38 mit herausnehmbaren Wollinnenfutter
Item Number: 191689768817
Seller ID: petitbulle
Link:http://www.ebay.fr/itm/191689768817?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you so much!!


----------



## simsaiyan

Item name burberry nova check mini Chester
Item number 131598963616
Seller Id dimichi71
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131598963616


----------



## terite

simsaiyan said:


> Item name burberry nova check mini Chester
> Item number 131598963616
> Seller Id dimichi71
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131598963616



Genuine
pink nova check
t


----------



## terite

archiyo said:


> And could you please have a look on this?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Trenchcoat Gr. 38 mit herausnehmbaren Wollinnenfutter
> Item Number: 191689768817
> Seller ID: petitbulle
> Link:http://www.ebay.fr/itm/191689768817?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!



need more photos
content tag, tag at neck, ask to see size tag that should be in the pocket.
t


----------



## Ivan4

terite said:


> Ivan4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adding pictures to the previous post:
> 
> Check the pocket for tags.
> 
> Otherwise, please send a closer/clear photo of the Burberry stamp.
> 
> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no inside tag. Everything else seems fine, feels right. Just the missing tag... Thank you so very much for the quick reply.
Click to expand...


----------



## ka.gonenc

I bought this shirt and received so can provide additional pictures if needed, hope it is a real thing.
Item name: Burberry London shirt
Link: http://www.modacruz.com/kargo-bedava_Beyaz_Burberry_Gomlek_Burberry-London-goml_698746


----------



## ka.gonenc

Tag


----------



## ka.gonenc

Button


----------



## terite

Ivan4 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no inside tag. Everything else seems fine, feels right. Just the missing tag... Thank you so very much for the quick reply.
> 
> Looks good.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Tag




That is fake - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> me either - don't like that.
> T


me three


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> That is fake - I hope you can return it.
> t



Yes i have 3 days to send it back. I bought it from a trustfull seller, she bought it from Boston Ross outlet. Are you sure 100% that it is fake? I can make picture of logo also.


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Yes i have 3 days to send it back. I bought it from a trustfull seller, she bought it from Boston Ross outlet. Are you sure 100% that it is fake? I can make picture of logo also.



It is a very obvious fake. 

Yes, I am 100% sure it is fake. 

Fakerooo!
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

Terite thank you very much you helped me alot i 
applied for return


----------



## sarahmaj

Hi can you check for me if this bag is authentic! 

Item Name: Burberry Shoulder Tote Hand Bag Small Clutch Gold
Item Number: 331655826807
Seller ID:limeorange7777
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...c87251&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=281792948834


----------



## Ivan4

terite said:


> Ivan4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no inside tag. Everything else seems fine, feels right. Just the missing tag... Thank you so very much for the quick reply.
> 
> Looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Terite!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Ivan4 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Terite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

sarahmaj said:


> Hi can you check for me if this bag is authentic!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Shoulder Tote Hand Bag Small Clutch Gold
> Item Number: 331655826807
> Seller ID:limeorange7777
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-B...c87251&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=281792948834



Need photos of the inside tags, engraved hardware, back of the bag, etc.
t


----------



## kiwiaz

Hi can you help me identify if this scarf is authentic! Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Burberry Chambray Tan&Black Check-Square 
Item Number: 191669052087
Seller ID:billb702
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sc...ches-Square-/191669052087?hash=item2ca05da2b7


----------



## archiyo

Here are more pictures! Thanks!


----------



## terite

archiyo said:


> Here are more pictures! Thanks!



genuine - vintage item - nice to find it with the liner!

T


----------



## kiwiaz

Hi can you help me check if this scarf is authentic! Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Burberry Chambray Tan&Black Check-Square 
Item Number: 191669052087
Seller ID:billb702
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sca...item2ca05da2b7


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> Hi can you help me check if this scarf is authentic! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Chambray Tan&Black Check-Square
> Item Number: 191669052087
> Seller ID:billb702
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sca...item2ca05da2b7



authentic - do the tassels look new?
t


----------



## peeratchai

Hi can you help me. This sweater fake or authentic.


----------



## kiwiaz

terite said:


> authentic - do the tassels look new?
> t



cannot see very clearly from the pics. he claimed the item is a display model  from closed outlet shop and is brand new without tags. I don't have much experience shopping on ebay, do you think this looks new? Thanks for your help!


----------



## terite

peeratchai said:


> Hi can you help me. This sweater fake or authentic.
> 
> Sweater is genuine
> 
> t
> (unwashed would have a flat label)


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> cannot see very clearly from the pics. he claimed the item is a display model  from closed outlet shop and is brand new without tags. I don't have much experience shopping on ebay, do you think this looks new? Thanks for your help!



Others please comment as I do not know much about this scarf.
t


----------



## BigBadBear92

Hi I´ve just won auction can you tell me if this is geniue?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/BURBERRY-SCH...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## ShimFrance

Hi,

First of all i want to apologize for my english..

An old friend gave as gift, a "Burberrry" scarf, classic model. On the label I can see 100% Cashmere made in england dry clean only..

I saw on the website that they now done in Scotland.. but i am pretty sure that mine is a very old model. Is it a good anylisis ?
Could you please help me to verify it ?

I will ad that my scarf is very soft touch and cosy around my neck.. Adn my friend is not very the type who wears fakes things!


----------



## terite

ShimFrance said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all i want to apologize for my english..
> 
> An old friend gave as gift, a "Burberrry" scarf, classic model. On the label I can see 100% Cashmere made in england dry clean only..
> 
> I saw on the website that they now done in Scotland.. but i am pretty sure that mine is a very old model. Is it a good anylisis ?
> Could you please help me to verify it ?
> 
> I will ad that my scarf is very soft touch and cosy around my neck.. Adn my friend is not very the type who wears fakes things!



You are correct - scarves like this are now made in Scotland.

But before that, they were made in other places - England

It is appropriate for this (older scarf) to have a label that is blue, and have been made in England.
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

BigBadBear92 said:


> Hi I´ve just won auction can you tell me if this is geniue?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/BURBERRY-SCHAL-CASHMIR-NEU-/171927689288?nma=true&si=FXMjav1q%252BZcTVDQAVOo8z9jPzHw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Fake - please report that - don't pay.
t


----------



## ShimFrance

> You are correct - scarves like this are now made in Scotland.
> 
> But before that, they were made in other places - England
> 
> It is appropriate for this (older scarf) to have a label that is blue, and have been made in England.
> Genuine



Thanks Terite !!! So this is an authentic one ? I'll be able to wear it this winter


----------



## terite

ShimFrance said:


> Thanks Terite !!! So this is an authentic one ? I'll be able to wear it this winter



Yes it is authentic.

It is a few years old. Beautiful!
t


----------



## ShimFrance

terite said:


> Yes it is authentic.
> 
> It is a few years old. Beautiful!
> t


Greaaaaat! Thanks Terite 

I hope Paris will be very cold in a few weeks!


----------



## saintbri

Hi authenticators, could you please take a look at this scarf for me? The seller seems reputable and the scarf feels fine, but the tag worries me. Thanks you!

Item Name Burberry cashmere scarf
Link http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...hracite-cashmere-scarf-burberry-1626573.shtml
Photos:


----------



## cherryrouge

Hi ladies,
 If someone has the time to take a look, I would really appreciate a comment on this scarf 

Item: Black Cashmere Scarf
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131602201060 
Seller: snail3000 

Thanks [emoji126][emoji259][emoji521]


----------



## sarahmaj

terite said:


> Need photos of the inside tags, engraved hardware, back of the bag, etc.
> t


More photos are added by the seller. Thank you.


----------



## BigBadBear92

terite said:


> Fake - please report that - don't pay.
> t


I have already paid. Can you please tell me which ist je diffrence from an Original so I Can Report it thank you


----------



## terite

ShimFrance said:


> Greaaaaat! Thanks Terite
> 
> I hope Paris will be very cold in a few weeks!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

saintbri said:


> Hi authenticators, could you please take a look at this scarf for me? The seller seems reputable and the scarf feels fine, but the tag worries me. Thanks you!
> 
> Item Name Burberry cashmere scarf
> Link http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...hracite-cashmere-scarf-burberry-1626573.shtml
> Photos:



The tag does not look right to me either.
t


----------



## terite

cherryrouge said:


> Hi ladies,
> If someone has the time to take a look, I would really appreciate a comment on this scarf
> 
> Item: Black Cashmere Scarf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/131602201060
> Seller: snail3000
> 
> Thanks [emoji126][emoji259][emoji521]



Photos are not clear.
t


----------



## terite

BigBadBear92 said:


> I have already paid. Can you please tell me which ist je diffrence from an Original so I Can Report it thank you



It is easier to go with item not as described. But the tags are all wrong.
t


----------



## saintbri

terite said:


> The tag does not look right to me either.
> t



Would you say it's fake? Thanks terite for all your hard work!


----------



## terite

saintbri said:


> Would you say it's fake? Thanks terite for all your hard work!



Yes, I would say it is fake.
t


----------



## Veronikanyc

Good Afternoon Everyone! 

Got another bag on ebay and need your help authenticating it. Thank you very much in advance !

Item Name: Exquisite Classic Burberry Bag
Item Number:121759047117
Seller ID: conni-niema 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Exquisite-C...Pc4qke369WgdSWrQppgOM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

ADDITIONAL PICTURES:


----------



## PaPalombo

Hey Guys! May you tell me if this coat is authentic?
Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Burberry     
Item Number: 12748417 
Seller ID: Mi
Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/burberry-12748417

Regards, Pá.


----------



## connito

Item Name: Tan Leather Burberry Quilted Trench Coat
Item Number: 252062440285
Seller ID: 1vanessasagy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAN-LEATHER-BURBERRY-QUILTED-TRENCH-COAT-SIZE-size-SMALL-/252062440285

Hi, I bought this coat and am unsure of the authenticity.  There is no size tag or care tag.  Seller told me she got it at the outlet in 2011 and that it was a sample.  The burberry tag looks a little odd to me.


----------



## PaPalombo

Hello Everyone! 

Got another coat on enjoei and need your help authenticating it. 

Item Name: Casaco Burberry Brit xadrez     
Item Number:1980679
Seller ID: Patricia 
Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/casaco-burberry-brit-xadrez-1980679

Thank you very much in advance !


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Got another coat on enjoei and need your help authenticating it.
> 
> Item Name: Casaco Burberry Brit xadrez
> Item Number:1980679
> Seller ID: Patricia
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/casaco-burberry-brit-xadrez-1980679
> 
> Thank you very much in advance !



Only one photo shows up for me - I need to see more than one photo.
t


----------



## terite

connito said:


> Item Name: Tan Leather Burberry Quilted Trench Coat
> Item Number: 252062440285
> Seller ID: 1vanessasagy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TAN-LEATHER-BURBERRY-QUILTED-TRENCH-COAT-SIZE-size-SMALL-/252062440285
> 
> Hi, I bought this coat and am unsure of the authenticity.  There is no size tag or care tag.  Seller told me she got it at the outlet in 2011 and that it was a sample.  The burberry tag looks a little odd to me.



The label looks ok - check under the lining for a content tag - how does she know what kind of leather it is without the tag? Check the pockets for tags too.
t


----------



## terite

Veronikanyc said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone!
> 
> Got another bag on ebay and need your help authenticating it. Thank you very much in advance !
> 
> Item Name: Exquisite Classic Burberry Bag
> Item Number:121759047117
> Seller ID: conni-niema
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Exquisite-C...Pc4qke369WgdSWrQppgOM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> ADDITIONAL PICTURES:



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> Hey Guys! May you tell me if this coat is authentic?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry
> Item Number: 12748417
> Seller ID: Mi
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/burberry-12748417
> 
> Regards, Pá.



Send a photo of the size tag and a button
t


----------



## kiwiaz

Can you help me authenticate these two items:
1.
Item Name: BURBERRY QUILTED TRENCH JACKET 
Item Number:331659268231
Seller ID: sonnydonut
Link (photos of this item is in the item description): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOMENS-BU...PUFFER-/331659268231?var=&hash=item4d386ed087

2:
Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Poncho Shawl  
Item Number:291567394370
Seller ID: i-candee1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291567394370?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## PoshFun

Item Name: Butberry Scarf
I don't know the item number or the style name. It's a gift and I am having some concerns. A few frayed edges and the tag just seems off. Thanks in advance.


----------



## connito

terite said:


> The label looks ok - check under the lining for a content tag - how does she know what kind of leather it is without the tag? Check the pockets for tags too.
> t



I have no idea, probably by the thinness oand smoothness of the leather? There is a tag on the inside but it is all white, there's nothing on it. There's no size tag either, I checked everywhere. I also tried to look up this burberry tag and I couldn't find anything, do they only make them like this for outlet samples?


----------



## terite

connito said:


> I have no idea, probably by the thinness oand smoothness of the leather? There is a tag on the inside but it is all white, there's nothing on it. There's no size tag either, I checked everywhere. I also tried to look up this burberry tag and I couldn't find anything, do they only make them like this for outlet samples?



No - it is prorsum label and it looks good as does the design, the buttons, the pockets etc.

There are no red flags for me.
t


----------



## terite

PoshFun said:


> Item Name: Butberry Scarf
> I don't know the item number or the style name. It's a gift and I am having some concerns. A few frayed edges and the tag just seems off. Thanks in advance.



Send a photo of the entire scarf.
t


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> Can you help me authenticate these two items:
> 1.
> Item Name: BURBERRY QUILTED TRENCH JACKET
> Item Number:331659268231
> Seller ID: sonnydonut
> Link (photos of this item is in the item description): http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOMENS-BU...PUFFER-/331659268231?var=&hash=item4d386ed087
> 
> 2:
> Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Poncho Shawl
> Item Number:291567394370
> Seller ID: i-candee1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291567394370?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




1. looks good
2. tags are fake
t


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> 1. looks good
> 2. tags are fake
> t


 I should of hit reply and not quote ~ sorry if it is confusing
the first seller has a ton of Burberry on Ebay ~ just concerned on how and why they do
just my 2 cents 
jayne


----------



## PaPalombo

Hey T! 
here we have new photos of the size tag and a button as requested.

Item Name: Matelassê
Item Number:
Seller ID: papalombohttps://www.enjoei.com.br/patricia-99d163 
Link:
http://imgur.com/a/gdXCW


Item Name: Burberry     
Item Number: 12748417 
Seller ID: Mi
Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/burberry-12748417

Many Thanks!


----------



## PaPalombo

Hello T! 
Sorry about the link where only one photo shows up for me. 
I,m sending more photos.

Item Name: Plaid     
Item Number:
Seller ID: papalombohttps://www.enjoei.com.br/patricia-99d163 
Link:
http://imgur.com/a/t8H0R

Item Name: Casaco Burberry Brit xadrez     
Item Number:1980679
Seller ID: Patricia 
Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/casaco-b...xadrez-1980679

Thank you !


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> Hey T!
> here we have new photos of the size tag and a button as requested.
> 
> Item Name: Matelassê
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: papalombo
> Link:
> http://imgur.com/a/gdXCW
> 
> 
> looks good.
> t


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> Hello T!
> Sorry about the link where only one photo shows up for me.
> I,m sending more photos.
> 
> Item Name: Plaid
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: papalombo
> Link:
> http://imgur.com/a/t8H0R
> 
> Item Name: Casaco Burberry Brit xadrez
> Item Number:1980679
> Seller ID: Patricia
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/casaco-b...xadrez-1980679
> 
> Thank you !



Need a better photo of the size tag and a photo of the zipper.
t


----------



## PaPalombo

terite said:


> Need a better photo of the size tag and a photo of the zipper.
> t


I've uploaded news photos.

http://imgur.com/a/t8H0R

Thanks again! You are awesome!


----------



## PaPalombo

terite said:


> PaPalombo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey T!
> here we have new photos of the size tag and a button as requested.
> 
> Item Name: Matelassê
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: papalombo
> Link:
> http://imgur.com/a/gdXCW
> 
> 
> looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot T, i was afraid about the buttons..
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> I've uploaded news photos.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/t8H0R
> 
> Thanks again! You are awesome!



I can't see those photos - I see a content tag
t


----------



## PaPalombo

Sorry, what i mean was i've uploaded this new photos on this site (Tag). I dont know why i'd problems to upload photos here so i've used imagur:

http://imgur.com/a/t8H0R

Thanks and sorry about it!


----------



## kc1512

Hi authenticators!
Can you help me authenticate this scarf?

Item name: Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf
Item number: 252099284838
Seller ID: russewayn
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252099284838

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> Sorry, what i mean was i've uploaded this new photos on this site (Tag). I dont know why i'd problems to upload photos here so i've used imagur:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/t8H0R
> 
> Thanks and sorry about it!



photos too blurry
t


----------



## terite

kc1512 said:


> Hi authenticators!
> Can you help me authenticate this scarf?
> 
> Item name: Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf
> Item number: 252099284838
> Seller ID: russewayn
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252099284838
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Fake - please report that
t


----------



## kc1512

How about this one?

Item name: Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf
Item number: 262061742425
Seller ID: fentonl
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262061742425


----------



## PaPalombo

terite said:


> photos too blurry
> t


Sorry, T!
Let's try again. Itook several new pictures, Please take a look at this tag below.
Item Name: Plaid     
Item Number:
Seller ID: papalombo 
Link:
http://imgur.com/a/t8H0R
Many Thanks, Pá.


----------



## lvt

Hey can you please help me to understand whether this Burberry Brit Long Sleeve Shirt is authentic or not 

Item Name: Burberry Brit Shirt
Item Number: 281784935231 
Seller ID: delboysmith09
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281784935231?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## terite

kc1512 said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Item name: Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf
> Item number: 262061742425
> Seller ID: fentonl
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262061742425



need to see clear photos of the tags and labels
t


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> Sorry, T!
> Let's try again. Itook several new pictures, Please take a look at this tag below.
> Item Name: Plaid
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: papalombo
> Link:
> http://imgur.com/a/t8H0R
> Many Thanks, Pá.



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

lvt said:


> Hey can you please help me to understand whether this Burberry Brit Long Sleeve Shirt is authentic or not
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit Shirt
> Item Number: 281784935231
> Seller ID: delboysmith09
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281784935231?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Send photos of the tags at the neck and the content tag.
t


----------



## lvt

terite said:


> Send photos of the tags at the neck and the content tag.
> t











I attached you a picture from another shirt that the same seller sells that it's clearer for you to see the content tag. Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## MsHolly

Hi! Can you please authenticate this vintage Burberry bag for me? I really appreciate it.


----------



## MsHolly

Can you authenticate these shoes for me? Thanks so much!


----------



## jesse831

Item Name:messenger bag 

 all lines match up on all sides and bottom of the bag


----------



## terite

lvt said:


> I attached you a picture from another shirt that the same seller sells that it's clearer for you to see the content tag. Thanks in advance for your time.



The paper tag looks good - but I cannot see a content tag or a clear shot of the tag at the neck, or a button ...

t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this vintage Burberry bag for me? I really appreciate it.



Yes, that is a genuine vintage bag.

It is fun to find those.
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Can you authenticate these shoes for me? Thanks so much!


Genuine shoes
t


----------



## terite

jesse831 said:


> Item Name:messenger bag
> 
> all lines match up on all sides and bottom of the bag


Send a photo of the leather patch on the front.

Yes, the alignment looks good, as it should in newer bags.

Older bags might have some different rules - eg. that vintage blue Burberrys bag above.
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Yes, that is a genuine vintage bag.
> 
> It is fun to find those.
> t



Totally lol. Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Totally lol. Thanks so much!



You are welcome.

The interior looks good - I have the matching luggage (lol).

I kind of go crazy when I see the blue check.

Where did you find that?

t


----------



## jesse831

terite said:


> Send a photo of the leather patch on the front.
> 
> Yes, the alignment looks good, as it should in newer bags.
> 
> Older bags might have some different rules - eg. that vintage blue Burberrys bag above.
> t


  here is the photo of tag


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> The interior looks good - I have the matching luggage (lol).
> 
> I kind of go crazy when I see the blue check.
> 
> Where did you find that?
> 
> t



Oh wow, that's incredible. I love the blue check myself. I got it from the app mercari. Do you happen to know when this line was made? I was told by the seller that it was vintage, but didn't know exactly how old.


----------



## terite

jesse831 said:


> here is the photo of tag



Genuine - you don't see a lot of that check - but I really like your bag.
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Oh wow, that's incredible. I love the blue check myself. I got it from the app mercari. Do you happen to know when this line was made? I was told by the seller that it was vintage, but didn't know exactly how old.



Oh yes, definitely vintage! No, I don't know the exact year it was made. 

Maybe someone following might know?

t


----------



## jesse831

terite said:


> Genuine - you don't see a lot of that check - but I really like your bag.
> t



Great news thank you not bad for a 7 dollar investment how would I go about repairing the piping and how much do you think is worth?


----------



## Mt24nguy

Can you guys help me to figure whether this Burberry Scarf is real or not?!
All feedbacks are valued!
Item name: Burberry Scarf


----------



## terite

Mt24nguy said:


> Can you guys help me to figure whether this Burberry Scarf is real or not?!
> All feedbacks are valued!
> Item name: Burberry Scarf
> 
> Lots of scarves are shown in the link and the pictures - they are all fakes.
> 
> t


----------



## mnagan2

Addy said:


> Note: This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Burberry >>> Please read the rules & use the format in post #1
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the  links)
> 
> [B]3. All requests must have clear photos[/B] (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> [B]4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.[/B]
> 
> [B]5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.[/B] Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> [B]6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.[/B] Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> [B]7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.[/B]
> 
> [B]8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.[/B] Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> [B]9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread,[/B] you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> [B]10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.[/B] Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> [B]Disclaimer [/B]
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the [url]http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php[/url].[/QUOTE]
> Hi Addy,
> 
> I found this listing on ebay for the Burberry London Kensington Long Double-Breasted trench coat in Honey and would really appreciate your help authenticating this item. Thank you in advance for your time!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Kensington Long Double Breasted Honey Trench Coat
> Item Number: 252089943120
> Seller ID: anderus-h4huwuy7
> ebay link: [url]http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-London-Kensington-Long-Double-Breasted-Honey-Trench-Coat-Size-4-1795-/252089943120?hash=item3ab1bb4450[/url]
> 
> The link will include all the photos you are looking for!
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## Mt24nguy

terite said:


> Mt24nguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys help me to figure whether this Burberry Scarf is real or not?!
> All feedbacks are valued!
> Item name: Burberry Scarf
> 
> Lots of scarves are shown in the link and the pictures - they are all fakes.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you know that it is fake?!
> I took some photos of my scarf that i bought 2nd hand! This is one scarf, not lots of scarves!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Mt24nguy said:


> Can you guys help me to figure whether this Burberry Scarf is real or not?!
> All feedbacks are valued!
> Item name: Burberry Scarf
> 
> Fake scarf
> t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Mt24nguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys help me to figure whether this Burberry Scarf is real or not?!
> All feedbacks are valued!
> Item name: Burberry Scarf
> 
> Lots of scarves are shown in the link and the pictures - they are all fakes.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The previous post had another link - the post now just has the one scarf - and it is fake.
> 
> I hope you can return it.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Hi Addy,

I found this listing on ebay for the Burberry London Kensington Long Double-Breasted trench coat in Honey and would really appreciate your help authenticating this item. Thank you in advance for your time!

Item Name: Burberry London Kensington Long Double Breasted Honey Trench Coat
Item Number: 252089943120
Seller ID: anderus-h4huwuy7
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...Size-4-1795-/252089943120?hash=item3ab1bb4450 

The link will include all the photos you are looking for! 

Genuine
t


----------



## mnagan2

Thanks!!  Really appreciate your help


----------



## terite

mnagan2 said:


> Thanks!!  Really appreciate your help



You are welcome.
t


----------



## kc1512

Hi terite,

Could you let me know if this is genuine?  Thanks in advance!

Item name: Burberry scarf
Item number: 221899903151
Seller: gymnaststl
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221899903151


----------



## Addy

kc1512 said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> Could you let me know if this is genuine?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Burberry scarf
> Item number: 221899903151
> Seller: gymnaststl
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221899903151



Looks odd, need closer pics of sewn and paper tags, plastic fob to verify

Has 4 for sale... hmm...


----------



## Addy

kiwiaz said:


> Hi can you help me check if this scarf is authentic! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Chambray Tan&Black Check-Square
> Item Number: 191669052087
> Seller ID:billb702
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sca...item2ca05da2b7



Looks okay to me


----------



## terite

kc1512 said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> Could you let me know if this is genuine?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Burberry scarf
> Item number: 221899903151
> Seller: gymnaststl
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221899903151



Looks wrong to me too.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Looks wrong to me too.
> t



And now the listing has been removed - good.
t


----------



## emmyralds

Can I ask a quick question? Does Burberry London ever size with S M L? I purchased a coat that has London label but was Made in Malaysia and is size M.


----------



## terite

emmyralds said:


> Can I ask a quick question? Does Burberry London ever size with S M L? I purchased a coat that has London label but was Made in Malaysia and is size M.



Sure - also XL and sometimes XS
t


----------



## emmyralds

terite said:


> Sure - also XL and sometimes XS
> t




Thank you, t!


----------



## MsHolly

Item: Burberry baby shirt

Just wanted to be sure this is authentic. Thanks!


----------



## etrenne

Thanks in advance for your advice.  Does this look authentic to you?  It's a Colorblock poncho from 2014 that the Seller bought secondhand from a third party.  There are no additional tags or receipts.  There is also no "Made In" tag attached to the poncho.  I'm concerned about uneven stitching, an unevenly sewn on label, and some of the lettering on the label. However, I am not an expert and would love to be wrong!  Please let me know what you think. Thanks much!  This is Item Number 6613453 on Tradesy, Seller is luckyjuicycharm. 


https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-burberry-blanket-6613453/
















https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-burberry-blanket-6613453/


----------



## etrenne

Posting a couple additional close-ups of labels and stitching.  Please forgive the number of posts--  I can only add one photo per post on my phone.


----------



## etrenne

And:


----------



## etrenne

And:


----------



## etrenne

And:


----------



## etrenne

And:


----------



## CaitlinEMB

Good Morning,

Could someone please help me authenticate this coat?  It looks nice but I saw that the tag said Made in China which I am not sure if that is normal or not for Burberry.

Item Name: 
*Burberry Brit Colbrooke Channel Quilt Black Down Coat Removable Hood Size Medium*


 Item Number: 261976036992
Seller ID: anderus-h4huwuy7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...Size-Medium-/261976036992?hash=item3cfefd1680

Thanks!


----------



## emmyralds

Item Name: 

Burberry London Women's Kensington Black Mid-Length Heritage Trench Coat

Item Number:

261979331790

Seller ID: 

anderus-h4huwuy7

Link: (please make sure link works after you post)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...Coat-Size-4-/261979331790?hash=item3cff2f5cce

I believe all the pictures you need are in the ebay listing if you follow that link.
Can someone please authenticate this trench for me? I'm going to send in payment soon. Thank you so much!


----------



## kc1512

Hi authenticators,

Could you tell me if this is authentic?  Thanks!

Item name: Burberry scarf
Item number: 181892114364
Seller: phase2ny
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181892114364


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Item: Burberry baby shirt
> 
> Just wanted to be sure this is authentic. Thanks!



Everything shown looks good - let's see a photo of the caretag
t


----------



## terite

etrenne said:


> And:


Send a better photo of the Burberry label and the back of the content tags.

t


----------



## terite

CaitlinEMB said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Could someone please help me authenticate this coat?  It looks nice but I saw that the tag said Made in China which I am not sure if that is normal or not for Burberry.
> 
> Item Name:
> *Burberry Brit Colbrooke Channel Quilt Black Down Coat Removable Hood Size Medium*
> 
> 
> Item Number: 261976036992
> Seller ID: anderus-h4huwuy7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...Size-Medium-/261976036992?hash=item3cfefd1680
> 
> Thanks!



Need photos of the zipper pull and content tag
t


----------



## terite

kc1512 said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Could you tell me if this is authentic?  Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Burberry scarf
> Item number: 181892114364
> Seller: phase2ny
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181892114364



Fake scarf -  please report that - and anyone following.
t (Cheeky that they put real paper bags in the background.)


----------



## etrenne

Thanks for responding.  Here are some additional photos:


----------



## etrenne

And:


----------



## terite

etrenne said:


> And:



I need to see as much of the text, as clearly as possible.
t


----------



## etrenne

And:


----------



## etrenne

Really struggling with the black-on-black label.  Traveling until Wednesday but can try to retake photos then if these are still lacking enough clarity.


----------



## etrenne

And:


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hi Ladies,

Can someone please authenticate this Burberry Cashmere scarf  Thanks.


----------



## AlexBerlin

Dear Authenticators hello! Please help me understand if the Burberry coat I have is real or fake. I bought it second hand yesterday.

Name: Duffle coat dark blue.

Pictures are attached. Sadly I have no additional information at the moment, even though I could provide more photos.

Thanks in advance for the support!


----------



## terite

AlexBerlin said:


> Dear Authenticators hello! Please help me understand if the Burberry coat I have is real or fake. I bought it second hand yesterday.
> 
> Name: Duffle coat dark blue.
> 
> Pictures are attached. Sadly I have no additional information at the moment, even though I could provide more photos.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the support!


Genuine vintage duffle.
t


----------



## terite

CrazyCool01 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Burberry Cashmere scarf  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Looks good.t


----------



## CaitlinEMB

terite said:


> Need photos of the zipper pull and content tag
> t



Here is a picture of the zipper.  I have asked them for a photo of the content tag.


----------



## emmyralds

Hi authenticators:

Can you help me authenticate this *Burberry Mottram Trench Coat*?

Item name: Burberry Beige Mottram Trench Coat
Item number: 221904641695
Seller: ingher0824
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Be...d-Authentic-/221904641695?hash=item33aa8c1e9f


----------



## terite

emmyralds said:


> Hi authenticators:
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this *Burberry Mottram Trench Coat*?
> 
> Item name: Burberry Beige Mottram Trench Coat
> Item number: 221904641695
> Seller: ingher0824
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Be...d-Authentic-/221904641695?hash=item33aa8c1e9f



Genuine
t


----------



## melodywilson7

Can someone authenticate this bag?
BURBERRY Tan Nova Check Coated Canvas Shoulder Bag
For Sale by thewrld
item number on Ebay 111785601977
Link to page: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111785601977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I don't know how to upload a photo


----------



## emmyralds

emmyralds said:


> Item Name:
> 
> Burberry London Women's Kensington Black Mid-Length Heritage Trench Coat
> 
> Item Number:
> 
> 261979331790
> 
> Seller ID:
> 
> anderus-h4huwuy7
> 
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...Coat-Size-4-/261979331790?hash=item3cff2f5cce
> 
> I believe all the pictures you need are in the ebay listing if you follow that link.
> Can someone please authenticate this trench for me? I'm going to send in payment soon. Thank you so much!



bump! I'm not sure if this got buried under everyone else's posts.


----------



## terite

emmyralds said:


> bump! I'm not sure if this got buried under everyone else's posts.



Sorry if we missed your post - you can always bump it - because if I don't respond, then I have missed it.

There are only three photos of the actual coat - we like to see a button, and the inside of the coat lying open, the back of the neck.

However - the labels that you posted look good.
t


----------



## terite

melodywilson7 said:


> Can someone authenticate this bag?
> BURBERRY Tan Nova Check Coated Canvas Shoulder Bag
> For Sale by thewrld
> item number on Ebay 111785601977
> Link to page: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111785601977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> I don't know how to upload a photo



Ask for a photo of the Made in tag, front and back.
t


----------



## CaitlinEMB

CaitlinEMB said:


> Here is a picture of the zipper.  I have asked them for a photo of the content tag.



Here is the picture of the zipper and content tag that they sent me.  Thanks!


----------



## kc1512

Hi, can someone authenticate these scarves? Thanks!

Item Name: Burberry Scarf
Item Number: 291581195980
Seller ID: nj_pawn_stars
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291581195980


Item Name: Burberry Scarf
Item Number: 121776531957
Seller ID: jokovic7
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121776531957


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Everything shown looks good - let's see a photo of the caretag
> t



Absolutely! I bought this second hand (obviously) and care tag is faded. My apologies if it's illegible. Thanks again for your time!


----------



## mirn

Hi,

Could someone please help with authenticating this Burberry bag?
All help is appreciated, thanks.

Item name: Authentic Burberry Bag - Burberry - Womens bags
Item number: 321882274623
Seller: isabemari_7rt8cz
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321882274623?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

40.media.tumblr.com/7d9b2c3f535aac3225519a2a5c347e2b/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao1_1280.jpg
40.media.tumblr.com/8c25dd2f42761e329c446f02c660418c/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao2_1280.jpg
40.media.tumblr.com/9389432a573d7bb68327946013e72b91/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao3_1280.jpg
41.media.tumblr.com/2fe8d43340aa8686a9fc7193c3d13ecf/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao4_1280.jpg
41.media.tumblr.com/e5a9f5cddad1a8323fe911d0f0ad6a9d/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao5_1280.jpg
36.media.tumblr.com/b8efa449340b23eb6f7ef5295e7e16e3/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao6_1280.jpg
40.media.tumblr.com/dbeae1efbca90c8b864373e97eb9f8e1/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao7_1280.jpg

I have attached extra images which the seller has emailed to me.


----------



## terite

CaitlinEMB said:


> Here is the picture of the zipper and content tag that they sent me.  Thanks!


too blurry - I need to see the text
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Absolutely! I bought this second hand (obviously) and care tag is faded. My apologies if it's illegible. Thanks again for your time!



This is correct for a child's item
t


----------



## terite

kc1512 said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate these scarves? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf
> Item Number: 291581195980
> Seller ID: nj_pawn_stars
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291581195980
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf
> Item Number: 121776531957
> Seller ID: jokovic7
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121776531957




1. looks good - I would like to see the content tag
2. fake - please report that
t


----------



## terite

mirn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please help with authenticating this Burberry bag?
> All help is appreciated, thanks.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Burberry Bag - Burberry - Womens bags
> Item number: 321882274623
> Seller: isabemari_7rt8cz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321882274623?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 40.media.tumblr.com/7d9b2c3f535aac3225519a2a5c347e2b/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao1_1280.jpg
> 40.media.tumblr.com/8c25dd2f42761e329c446f02c660418c/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao2_1280.jpg
> 40.media.tumblr.com/9389432a573d7bb68327946013e72b91/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao3_1280.jpg
> 41.media.tumblr.com/2fe8d43340aa8686a9fc7193c3d13ecf/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao4_1280.jpg
> 41.media.tumblr.com/e5a9f5cddad1a8323fe911d0f0ad6a9d/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao5_1280.jpg
> 36.media.tumblr.com/b8efa449340b23eb6f7ef5295e7e16e3/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao6_1280.jpg
> 40.media.tumblr.com/dbeae1efbca90c8b864373e97eb9f8e1/tumblr_nvuev8gf2q1r96i8ao7_1280.jpg
> 
> I have attached extra images which the seller has emailed to me.



Need to see Made in tags front and back, and a better shot of the burberry stamp.
t


----------



## stphbgt

Hi,
Can you please authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Burberry Salisbury Tote
Item Number:272004610240
Seller ID: sumaya*123
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/burberry-sal...ic-Nwt-And-Origional-Packaging-/272004610240?

Attaching more images. I know the photos are pretty blurry. I have asked for new ones and the MADE IN/Serial number tag.


----------



## stphbgt

stphbgt said:


> Item Name: Burberry Salisbury Tote
> Item Number:272004610240
> Seller ID: sumaya*123
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/burberry-sal...ic-Nwt-And-Origional-Packaging-/272004610240?



Updated with a few more pics


----------



## terite

stphbgt said:


> Updated with a few more pics



photos too small - try again
t


----------



## CrazyCool01

terite said:


> CrazyCool01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Burberry Cashmere scarf  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Looks good.t
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Terite
Click to expand...


----------



## stphbgt

terite said:


> photos too small - try again
> t



Which ones ? Even the ones from the posting?


----------



## etrenne

terite said:


> photos too small - try again
> t



This is a clearer photo of the label.  Were there any of the tag labels (posted Monday night) you needed reposted?


----------



## etrenne

etrenne said:


> This is a clearer photo of the label.  Were there any of the tag labels (posted Monday night) you needed reposted?



And one that gets in a little closer on the lettering.  I hope this is helpful!


----------



## terite

etrenne said:


> And one that gets in a little closer on the lettering.  I hope this is helpful!



Sorry, I can't see what I need to see - you might have to take it outside to get photos or take it to someone who can get you some clear photos. 

t


----------



## terite

stphbgt said:


> Which ones ? Even the ones from the posting?



this photo looks good - sent the others like this one
t


----------



## terite

CrazyCool01 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Terite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## emmyralds

terite said:


> Sorry if we missed your post - you can always bump it - because if I don't respond, then I have missed it.
> 
> There are only three photos of the actual coat - we like to see a button, and the inside of the coat lying open, the back of the neck.
> 
> However - the labels that you posted look good.
> t



I just received the coat and will post additional pictures now.

Pictures You Requested

Back Collar:
https://flic.kr/p/zh7vcf
https://flic.kr/p/zyJYVi
https://flic.kr/p/zxDNMf

Button:
https://flic.kr/p/zxDENj
https://flic.kr/p/zxDFkS

Coat Open:
https://flic.kr/p/zzBwcn
https://flic.kr/p/zxDHpb

Tags/Labels

Size Label and Burberry Logo:
https://flic.kr/p/zwqCqE
https://flic.kr/p/zyJXm6
https://flic.kr/p/zwqBvd

Content Logo/Item Number:
https://flic.kr/p/yBGSaY
https://flic.kr/p/yBGTyQ
https://flic.kr/p/zyJWiV

Front/Back:
https://flic.kr/p/zyJQSz
https://flic.kr/p/zwqCLj

Again, this is the *Burberry London Heritage Kensington Mid-Length Trench Coat* in black.

Thanks so much! Let me know if you need any clearer photos.


----------



## gordomom

Hello!  

I picked up this crossbody and am wondering if you could please take a look to make sure it's authentic. It wasn't an auction and the photos were taken by me.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## gordomom

Additional photos:


----------



## gordomom

Last set of photos


















Thank you!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CrazyCool01

terite said:


> CrazyCool01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Burberry Cashmere scarf  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Looks good.t
> 
> 
> 
> Hi terite
> 
> Sorry to bug you.   In my scarf, Made in Scotland appears just  below the stitching. Is this ok ???
Click to expand...


----------



## mirn

terite said:


> Need to see Made in tags front and back, and a better shot of the burberry stamp.
> t



I had asked the seller for these photos and received these. They aren't clear but to me the burberry stamp seems consistent with genuine stamps. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## mirn

terite said:


> Need to see Made in tags front and back, and a better shot of the burberry stamp.
> t



And here's the other.


----------



## terite

mirn said:


> And here's the other.



See the post above for the kind of photos we need to see.
T


----------



## terite

CrazyCool01 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi terite
> 
> Sorry to bug you.   In my scarf, Made in Scotland appears just  below the stitching. Is this ok ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is ok - the labels change often - this one is right for that scarf.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

gordomom said:


> Last set of photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Genuine.
t


----------



## terite

emmyralds said:


> I just received the coat and will post additional pictures now.
> 
> Pictures You Requested
> 
> Back Collar:
> https://flic.kr/p/zh7vcf
> https://flic.kr/p/zyJYVi
> https://flic.kr/p/zxDNMf
> 
> Button:
> https://flic.kr/p/zxDENj
> https://flic.kr/p/zxDFkS
> 
> Coat Open:
> https://flic.kr/p/zzBwcn
> https://flic.kr/p/zxDHpb
> 
> Tags/Labels
> 
> Size Label and Burberry Logo:
> https://flic.kr/p/zwqCqE
> https://flic.kr/p/zyJXm6
> https://flic.kr/p/zwqBvd
> 
> Content Logo/Item Number:
> https://flic.kr/p/yBGSaY
> https://flic.kr/p/yBGTyQ
> https://flic.kr/p/zyJWiV
> 
> Front/Back:
> https://flic.kr/p/zyJQSz
> https://flic.kr/p/zwqCLj
> 
> Again, this is the *Burberry London Heritage Kensington Mid-Length Trench Coat* in black.
> 
> Thanks so much! Let me know if you need any clearer photos.



Well done!

Genuine
t


----------



## gordomom

terite said:


> Genuine.
> t




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## CaitlinEMB

terite said:


> too blurry - I need to see the text
> t


 
Sorry, here is a clearer picture.  Thanks!


----------



## melodywilson7

terite said:


> Ask for a photo of the Made in tag, front and back.
> t


----------



## terite

This tag looks good
t


----------



## melodywilson7

melodywilson7 said:


>


Whoa!  That is really big.  Does that help?


----------



## terite

melodywilson7 said:


> Whoa!  That is really big.  Does that help?



That tag looks good
t


----------



## terite

CaitlinEMB said:


> Sorry, here is a clearer picture.  Thanks!


This content tag looks good
t


----------



## terite

gordomom said:


> Thank you so much!!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## CaitlinEMB

terite said:


> This content tag looks good
> t



Thank you!


----------



## melodywilson7

terite said:


> Ask for a photo of the Made in tag, front and back.
> t



They only gave me this.  They said "made in China"


----------



## kc1512

Hi terite, could you tell me if this is authentic? Thanks!

Item Name: Burberry Scarf
Item Number: 171944622967
Seller ID: nns1940
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171944622967


----------



## redlights

Thrifted this Black Burberry trench in Japan - it's really well constructed but I don't know anything about burberry so I'm not sure if it's authentic or not. the one flaw that I have noticed in the jacket is that one of the "burberry" on the burberry hardware on the belt is a little crooked. I've pointed it out with my thumb in that picture. It's not super noticeable unless you really look for it but it might be worth mentioning. Merci beaucoup en avance!


----------



## terite

melodywilson7 said:


> They only gave me this.  They said "made in China"



Yes, that tag looks good.
t


----------



## terite

kc1512 said:


> Hi terite, could you tell me if this is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf
> Item Number: 171944622967
> Seller ID: nns1940
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171944622967



Why don't they post a photo of the scarf showing tag placement, and individual photos of the tags?
t


----------



## terite

redlights said:


> Thrifted this Black Burberry trench in Japan - it's really well constructed but I don't know anything about burberry so I'm not sure if it's authentic or not. the one flaw that I have noticed in the jacket is that one of the "burberry" on the burberry hardware on the belt is a little crooked. I've pointed it out with my thumb in that picture. It's not super noticeable unless you really look for it but it might be worth mentioning. Merci beaucoup en avance!
> 
> Well, it looks like a Made in Japan - Burberry London (Japan) jacket.
> 
> Burberry did license deals like that. And they do/make things a little differently.
> t


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Hi!  Can you please take a look at this for me?

Item Name: Burberrys 100% Cashmere Plaid Womens Scarf, 54" X 11"
Item Number: 161852328321
Seller ID: veronica16
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberrys-1...1-/161852328321?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks so much!


----------



## emmyralds

Hi! Do you think you can authenticate this for me..? The back of the collar makes me nervous, since I have an authentic Heritage trench and the collar is different...and I shelled out a good amount of money for this coat without knowing (on Tradesy).

Item Name: Burberry Trench Coat in Honey
Item Number: unfortunately the listing is no longer available
Seller Name: Sienna Lavie
Link: unfortunately the listing is no longer available. But I will provide pictures!

Front of the coat:
https://flic.kr/p/zB6z6a

Coat open:
https://flic.kr/p/zB6z1F

Hang Tag:
https://flic.kr/p/zzZUNS
(I know it says Burberry Brit on a Burberry London item..should have been my first clue.)

Labels:
https://flic.kr/p/yE4iVU
https://flic.kr/p/zBYwMB
https://flic.kr/p/zB6yyi

Back of the Collar (sigh):
https://flic.kr/p/zB6G6x

Buttons:
https://flic.kr/p/zjuEm9
https://flic.kr/p/zA136N

Thank you so, so much! If it turns out to be fake I will contact Tradesy immediately.


----------



## terite

emmyralds said:


> Hi! Do you think you can authenticate this for me..? The back of the collar makes me nervous, since I have an authentic Heritage trench and the collar is different...and I shelled out a good amount of money for this coat without knowing (on Tradesy).
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Trench Coat in Honey
> Item Number: unfortunately the listing is no longer available
> Seller Name: Sienna Lavie
> Link: unfortunately the listing is no longer available. But I will provide pictures!
> 
> Front of the coat:
> https://flic.kr/p/zB6z6a
> 
> Coat open:
> https://flic.kr/p/zB6z1F
> 
> Hang Tag:
> https://flic.kr/p/zzZUNS
> (I know it says Burberry Brit on a Burberry London item..should have been my first clue.)
> 
> Labels:
> https://flic.kr/p/yE4iVU
> https://flic.kr/p/zBYwMB
> https://flic.kr/p/zB6yyi
> 
> Back of the Collar (sigh):
> https://flic.kr/p/zB6G6x
> 
> Buttons:
> https://flic.kr/p/zjuEm9
> https://flic.kr/p/zA136N
> 
> Thank you so, so much! If it turns out to be fake I will contact Tradesy immediately.




Tradsey - their record here is 4/5 items were fake.

Fake
t


----------



## terite

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Hi!  Can you please take a look at this for me?
> 
> Item Name: Burberrys 100% Cashmere Plaid Womens Scarf, 54" X 11"
> Item Number: 161852328321
> Seller ID: veronica16
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberrys-1...1-/161852328321?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks so much!



Ask to see a photo of the scarf laid out and a photo of the inside of the blue tag
t


----------



## h0neydoo

Hi! Can you please authenticate this scarf for me?





















Does Burberry come with those tags?..


----------



## terite

h0neydoo said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this scarf for me?
> 
> 
> Does Burberry come with those tags?..



Send a photo of the content tag and a clearer/closer photo of the sewn on tag.
t


----------



## Eurydices

Hi! New to this thread, hoping someone can help me out with authenticating this scarf?

Item Name: Burberry Scarf Plaid
Item Number: 959399997 
Seller Name: chris104jc
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=959399997

I appreciate the time.


----------



## h0neydoo

terite said:


> Send a photo of the content tag and a clearer/closer photo of the sewn on tag.
> t























The pattern toward the bottom near the seal is a bit slanted.... does it mean it's fake or defected?
thank you Terite!


----------



## carrot468

Hi everyone, I just received this coat. Can anyone check it for me? Thanks a lot!


Item Name: NWT Burberry London Champagne Beige Trench Coat Nova Check Sleeves Size L 
 Item Number: 191665619687
 Seller ID: annazay
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191665619687?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## carrot468

One extra picture of the collar. The pattern is there but it's just not accurate enough in my eyes. I doubt this is a very good copy of fake.


----------



## barbalel

Hi, can anyone help me with the authenticity of this scarf?

Item Name: Burberry Scarf Cashmere Camel Classic
Item Number: 291585453439
Seller ID: caca334
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Sca...mel-Classic-/291585453439?hash=item43e3d8ed7f


----------



## overcomer

Hi!I'm new here,Can anyone help me authenticate this shirt?
Item Name:Burberry Brit
Item Number: 151708009834
Seller ID: hnb_outfitters
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Burber...ue-/151708009834?hash=item235280856a#shpCntId
Thanks a lot


----------



## emmyralds

terite said:


> Tradsey - their record here is 4/5 items were fake.
> 
> Fake
> t



Darn...I'll try to get them to take responsibility for it. That's disappointing but at least I got the authentic black Kensington as a backup! =) thanks so much t.


----------



## johnnyrocket144

terite said:


> Ask to see a photo of the scarf laid out and a photo of the inside of the blue tag
> t



The seller told me that she tried to turn the tag inside out and take a photo but couldn't do it without potentially ripping it off, but she did send me this photo of the scarf laid out:


----------



## terite

h0neydoo said:


> The pattern toward the bottom near the seal is a bit slanted.... does it mean it's fake or defected?
> thank you Terite!




Just a closer/clearer photo of the sewn on tag please.
t


----------



## terite

barbalel said:


> Hi, can anyone help me with the authenticity of this scarf?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf Cashmere Camel Classic
> Item Number: 291585453439
> Seller ID: caca334
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Sca...mel-Classic-/291585453439?hash=item43e3d8ed7f




FAKE

Please report that - and anyone following - please report that - they have sold many of these fakes.
t


----------



## terite

overcomer said:


> Hi!I'm new here,Can anyone help me authenticate this shirt?
> Item Name:Burberry Brit
> Item Number: 151708009834
> Seller ID: hnb_outfitters
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Burber...ue-/151708009834?hash=item235280856a#shpCntId
> Thanks a lot



looks good
t


----------



## terite

johnnyrocket144 said:


> The seller told me that she tried to turn the tag inside out and take a photo but couldn't do it without potentially ripping it off, but she did send me this photo of the scarf laid out:



no red flags
t


----------



## h0neydoo

please ignore this post


----------



## h0neydoo

terite said:


> Just a closer/clearer photo of the sewn on tag please.
> t


how's this one? included both close up, thanks!!


----------



## terite

h0neydoo said:


> how's this one? included both close up, thanks!!


These tags look good.
t


----------



## kc1512

Hi, could you help me authenticate this scarf? Thanks!

Item Name: Burberry Scarf 
Item Number: 131619493172
Seller ID: shona*mac
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131619493172


----------



## terite

kc1512 said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this scarf? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf
> Item Number: 131619493172
> Seller ID: shona*mac
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/131619493172



Need to see the other sewn on label - and the entire scarf laid flat.
t


----------



## overcomer

terite said:


> looks good
> t


OK&#65292; thank you


----------



## terite

overcomer said:


> OK&#65292; thank you



you are welcome.
t


----------



## barbalel

Hello, any chance to tell if this bag is genuine?

Item Name: Burberry "small Haymarket check" Salisbury Tote
Item Number: 161854265043
Seller ID: mslvgucci2012 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-sma...thentic-NWT-/161854265043?hash=item25af4416d3

thank you.


----------



## stephaniekgb

Hello,  Can anyone authenticate this scarf I purchased? Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## h0neydoo

terite said:


> These tags look good.
> t


thank you so much!! just one more question -- I wonder if you've seen these burberry tags before? because i seen other tags are smaller.. and when you open the tag, the background is black.. wondering if these would be from a different country? thanks!!


----------



## Addy

h0neydoo said:


> thank you so much!! just one more question -- I wonder if you've seen these burberry tags before? because i seen other tags are smaller.. and when you open the tag, the background is black.. wondering if these would be from a different country? thanks!!



Yes, these tags exist


----------



## Addy

stephaniekgb said:


> Hello,  Can anyone authenticate this scarf I purchased? Thank you so much for any help!



Looks good


----------



## Addy

barbalel said:


> Hello, any chance to tell if this bag is genuine?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry "small Haymarket check" Salisbury Tote
> Item Number: 161854265043
> Seller ID: mslvgucci2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-sma...thentic-NWT-/161854265043?hash=item25af4416d3
> 
> thank you.



Need pic of serial number


----------



## terite

stephaniekgb said:


> Hello,  Can anyone authenticate this scarf I purchased? Thank you so much for any help!




t


----------



## stephaniekgb

Thank you, Addy! I appreciate your help.  Terite - were you going to say something else?  Only a "t" showed up?    Thanks again!


----------



## terite

stephaniekgb said:


> Thank you, Addy! I appreciate your help.  Terite - were you going to say something else?  Only a "t" showed up?    Thanks again!



I have never seen a scarf like that 
t


----------



## stephaniekgb

Do you think it is vintage?  The tag doesn't say Dry Clean Only like it seems like they all do now.


----------



## veneti

Can you please have a look at these gloves? Thank you so much  

Item name: Burberry handschuhe 100% Catherine Kaschmir grau 6/6.5/s neu ohne Etikett 
Item id: 121767206310
Seller: in.love.with.fashion
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/121767206310?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## balletshoes54

Hello everyone!! I'm looking less for an authenticity check but more...style check? This coat came up on a local site and my Burberry Britt does not have pockets straight up and down like this with the buttons (they're more at an angle and your hand just slips in, no button) so my question is--is this a super old style? Or maybe from the factory outlet? Help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## emmyralds

terite said:


> Tradsey - their record here is 4/5 items were fake.
> 
> Fake
> t



Tradesy is making me send them pictures so they can "verify the inauthenticity" and "look for red flags" before they can issue a return. Is it obvious in the pictures I sent that the item is fake? Will they be able to tell? Because if they say no...I don't really have much basis to get my money back.

Thanks t!
-Em


----------



## terite

stephaniekgb said:


> Do you think it is vintage?  The tag doesn't say Dry Clean Only like it seems like they all do now.



Addy thinks it is ok.

The label is a vintage label - but I am not certain that it is legit - it looks so new, doesn't it - and the label looks a bit dark - it should be blue - how does it look in real life. (Blue or black?)

And I don't recall that pattern.

I would ask for details - like - where was this found etc?
t


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> Can you please have a look at these gloves? Thank you so much
> 
> Item name: Burberry handschuhe 100% Catherine Kaschmir grau 6/6.5/s neu ohne Etikett
> Item id: 121767206310
> Seller: in.love.with.fashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/121767206310?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




They should show the little size/content tag that is inside the gloves.
t


----------



## terite

balletshoes54 said:


> Hello everyone!! I'm looking less for an authenticity check but more...style check? This coat came up on a local site and my Burberry Britt does not have pockets straight up and down like this with the buttons (they're more at an angle and your hand just slips in, no button) so my question is--is this a super old style? Or maybe from the factory outlet? Help is greatly appreciated!!




Well, your photo does not show many details. I can see exploded check, so that is a newer thing, and I can see what I think is a Burberry Brit label - which is a newer line of Burberry - so I can't say much else about just that one photo. I cannot tell if it is authentic or not by that one photo.
t


----------



## terite

emmyralds said:


> Tradesy is making me send them pictures so they can "verify the inauthenticity" and "look for red flags" before they can issue a return. Is it obvious in the pictures I sent that the item is fake? Will they be able to tell? Because if they say no...I don't really have much basis to get my money back.
> 
> Thanks t!
> -Em




Well, you had your doubts about the coat - you noticed the pattern on the back of the NECK, you noticed that one label said Burberry London but the tag said Burberry Brit.

I agree with you, and I noticed the fake label at the neck. I can see some bad edges/bad stitching. I can see some bad lining/bad design. I bet it does not fit.

Tradsey has a bad rep here, because we have had several fakes show up - so how can you deal with that?

I usually recommend to people that they return it and say it didn't fit or item not as described - is that possible??? Everyone fights about authenticity. 
t


----------



## emmyralds

terite said:


> Well, you had your doubts about the coat - you noticed the pattern on the back of the NECK, you noticed that one label said Burberry London but the tag said Burberry Brit.
> 
> I agree with you, and I noticed the fake label at the neck. I can see some bad edges/bad stitching. I can see some bad lining/bad design. I bet it does not fit.
> 
> Tradsey has a bad rep here, because we have had several fakes show up - so how can you deal with that?
> 
> I usually recommend to people that they return it and say it didn't fit or item not as described - is that possible??? Everyone fights about authenticity.
> t



Thanks, T. I'll update you when they get back to me about the pictures...


----------



## emmyralds

Can someone help me authenticate this item?
Thanks!!

Item Name: *Burberry London Heritage Kensington Short Trench Coat in Honey/Beige*
Item Number/ID: 281826461214
Seller Name: lmartinez724
URL of Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281826461214?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks ladies! If the pictures aren't good enough there, I'll take some when I receive the item.


----------



## xStrawberryCake

Hi there, I hope you don't mind if I asked for a quick assessment =) There's still 3 days till the bidding is complete, but if its okay I didn't include it in the link as I'm at uni.

*Item Name:* Burberry Nova Check Tote
*Link* I most likely need to find the link to where it was auctioned again (currently at uni)
*Photos:*
http://i.imgur.com/6qZZ5qJ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/9X4RquO.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/3JoJBeq.jpg


----------



## terite

emmyralds said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this item?
> Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: *Burberry London Heritage Kensington Short Trench Coat in Honey/Beige*
> Item Number/ID: 281826461214
> Seller Name: lmartinez724
> URL of Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281826461214?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks ladies! If the pictures aren't good enough there, I'll take some when I receive the item.



Looks good 
t


----------



## terite

xStrawberryCake said:


> Hi there, I hope you don't mind if I asked for a quick assessment =) There's still 3 days till the bidding is complete, but if its okay I didn't include it in the link as I'm at uni.
> 
> *Item Name:* Burberry Nova Check Tote
> *Link* I most likely need to find the link to where it was auctioned again (currently at uni)
> *Photos:*
> http://i.imgur.com/6qZZ5qJ.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/9X4RquO.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/3JoJBeq.jpg



Send a clear close photo of the burberry stamp - if you have time - otherwise perhaps let that one go.
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

Really like this coat but need some help from you 
Item name: Burberry wool coat
Seller: angelyne
Link: http://www.modacruz.com/Siyah_Burberry_Palto-Kaban_Burberry-Siyah-Palto_274737
I did not buy it yet so can't provide better pictures but if it looks good so far I will buy and share detailed pictures when receive. Thanks!


----------



## xStrawberryCake

terite said:


> Send a clear close photo of the burberry stamp - if you have time - otherwise perhaps let that one go.
> 
> 
> 
> xStrawberryCake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I hope you don't mind if I asked for a quick assessment =) There's still 3 days till the bidding is complete, but if its okay I didn't include it in the link as I'm at uni.
> 
> *Item Name:* Burberry Nova Check Tote
> *Link* I most likely need to find the link to where it was auctioned again (currently at uni)
> *Photos:*
> http://i.imgur.com/6qZZ5qJ.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/9X4RquO.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/3JoJBeq.jpg
Click to expand...


Wow how can you tell? =P is it because the strips aren't the same on both sides? The one I bought in the store's slightly different. I just thought it might be because it's a different model. Anyway, I've sent the seller a message. Lets see if they responds back. 

Thanks so much for your time. I honestly wish I had skills like you guys. hahaha


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Really like this coat but need some help from you
> Item name: Burberry wool coat
> Seller: angelyne
> Link: http://www.modacruz.com/Siyah_Burberry_Palto-Kaban_Burberry-Siyah-Palto_274737
> I did not buy it yet so can't provide better pictures but if it looks good so far I will buy and share detailed pictures when receive. Thanks!



Photos are not clear - We need to see the tags, labels, buttons, inside etc.
t


----------



## xStrawberryCake

I thought I might post a new post up, but if you have time would you please authenticate this little card holder? =)  Would be super super nice if you could =3

I took the following pictures, I'll upload the sale link when I get home (sorry in a super big rush to uni)
http://i.imgur.com/ccT7Ynb.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/fIXYnkW.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/RxQ9Pfa.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ZlV771m.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ppdzxCN.jpg - dust bag

















Thanks thanks =3 =3 xx


----------



## terite

xStrawberryCake said:


> I thought I might post a new post up, but if you have time would you please authenticate this little card holder? =)  Would be super super nice if you could =3
> 
> I took the following pictures, I'll upload the sale link when I get home (sorry in a super big rush to uni)
> http://i.imgur.com/ccT7Ynb.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/fIXYnkW.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/RxQ9Pfa.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/ZlV771m.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/ppdzxCN.jpg - dust bag
> 
> 
> Thanks thanks =3 =3 xx



that looks good.
t


----------



## carterg

hI , can you gues please tell me if any are real - come ceem too cheap to be real - I love burberry but have no idea how to look t a scarf. thanks in advance .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-CH...b82c360&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=252107829321



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...41e1bd7&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=201448225707


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberr...ee-Shipping-/201448225707?hash=item2ee73ffbab


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...7fa7c7e&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=201443549500


----------



## terite

carterg said:


> hI , can you gues please tell me if any are real - come ceem too cheap to be real - I love burberry but have no idea how to look t a scarf. thanks in advance .
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-CHECK-SILK-CASHMERE-SCARF-19-5-W-x-70-L-IVORY-NEW-395-MADE-IN-SCOTLAND/201443549500?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3D6bda88897d4946508b8211771b82c360%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D252107829321
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...41e1bd7&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=201448225707
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberr...ee-Shipping-/201448225707?hash=item2ee73ffbab
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-10...7fa7c7e&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=201443549500




Don't go by price. 

2/3/4 fake (4 is tough to get a good look at)
1 real


----------



## carterg

terite said:


> Don't go by price.
> 
> 2/3/4 fake (4 is tough to get a good look at)
> 1 real



so the first is real ? thank you so much .


----------



## xStrawberryCake

terite said:


> Send a clear close photo of the burberry stamp - if you have time - otherwise perhaps let that one go.
> 
> 
> 
> xStrawberryCake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I hope you don't mind if I asked for a quick assessment =) There's still 3 days till the bidding is complete, but if its okay I didn't include it in the link as I'm at uni.
> 
> *Item Name:* Burberry Nova Check Tote
> *Link* I most likely need to find the link to where it was auctioned again (currently at uni)
> *Photos:*
> http://i.imgur.com/6qZZ5qJ.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/9X4RquO.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/3JoJBeq.jpg
Click to expand...


Hi there, thanks so so much for checking it out for me. I've requested photos, but it's super hard to see. I've emailed her again to send another one and add it to thelisting maybe.

Here's the bidding eBay

But just letting you know, burberry is not popular in Australia on ebay. I never see people buy any burberry, usually just chanel/LV/prada etc. I'm only looking at it because I wanna purchase a cheaper luxury brand as a gift to my mum (she doesn't like those things) thought it might be nice to start off with something that's not super expensive..

I know the price is totally totally cheap, I ended up buying that card holder for like 79 AUD not including shipping o___O''


----------



## stephaniekgb

t.- Remember that scarf from a few days ago?    Sorry I was away for a couple days.  I just wanted to reply to let you know the label is blue, doesn't look black in real life.  I found the scarf at an estate sale.  It washed beautifully, feels like really nice quality.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## piotr2324

Item name Burberry Haymarket wallet
Pictures below  Thanks
http://www.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/019605764-3.html#I3


----------



## stphbgt

Hi,
Can you please authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Burberry Salisbury Tote
Item Number:272004610240
Seller ID: sumaya*123
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/burberry-sali.../272004610240?

I posted this earlier but the pictures weren't very good - re-posting again. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

carterg said:


> so the first is real ? thank you so much .



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

stephaniekgb said:


> t.- Remember that scarf from a few days ago?    Sorry I was away for a couple days.  I just wanted to reply to let you know the label is blue, doesn't look black in real life.  I found the scarf at an estate sale.  It washed beautifully, feels like really nice quality.  Thanks for your help!




It is great that the label is blue - it should be blue - and the label looked good - just so new and perfect.

Addy liked the look of it and she is a scarf expert. If it washed in cold water and smells like wool, etc. then that is great news. 
t


----------



## terite

piotr2324 said:


> Item name Burberry Haymarket wallet
> Pictures below  Thanks
> http://www.aukcjoner.pl/gallery/019605764-3.html#I3



looks good
t


----------



## terite

stphbgt said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Salisbury Tote
> Item Number:272004610240
> Seller ID: sumaya*123
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/burberry-sali.../272004610240?
> 
> I posted this earlier but the pictures weren't very good - re-posting again.
> Thanks in advance!



The interior lining always throws me on that - but

looks good
t


----------



## veneti

terite said:


> They should show the little size/content tag that is inside the gloves.
> t



Thank you so much for your help!! The seller doesn't have this tag anymore. I won't purchase and better look for another pair somewhere else.


----------



## terite

veneti said:


> Thank you so much for your help!! The seller doesn't have this tag anymore. I won't purchase and better look for another pair somewhere else.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## doublewats

Okay, couldn't find anyone having asked about either but please, do help:

Item Name: Burberry silver Nova Check Hobo
Item Number: 321501225012
Seller ID: orientalhomedecor
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-silver-Nova-Check-Hobo-/321501225012?hash=item4adaf76034

More worrying because I just purchased a Brighton bag from this seller and that red line on this bag not being centered seems off (maybe due to the picture?).  Also does this style have different regions of darker horizontal strips? Others I've seen have the darker patch at the top that hit at the bottom of the closure or about midway down as in the listing above.

Item Name: Authentic Burbberry Purse
Item Number: 221894632662
Seller ID: celeste6x4 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
^If I ask for more pictures from her, what should I request? Her camera phone is obviously not very great for verifying things. She has positive feedback for other expensive handbags and high end western boots so I hope nothing is counterfeit. I figured a burberry is easier to authenticate than a brighton (plus I'm interested in the bag).

Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## freepockets

Can someone give me a second opinion on this men's wallet?

Item Name: SMOKED CHECK ZIPAROUND WALLET
Item Number: 151848087665
Seller ID: florihil
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-RENFREW-mens-zip-around-wallet-/151848087665


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Photos are not clear - We need to see the tags, labels, buttons, inside etc.
> t



Additional pictures


----------



## ka.gonenc

Label


----------



## ka.gonenc

More


----------



## ka.gonenc

Tags


----------



## ka.gonenc

More


----------



## ka.gonenc

Button


----------



## ka.gonenc

Lining


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Additional pictures




SOOOO much better.

Genuine
t


----------



## terite

freepockets said:


> Can someone give me a second opinion on this men's wallet?
> 
> Item Name: SMOKED CHECK ZIPAROUND WALLET
> Item Number: 151848087665
> Seller ID: florihil
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-RENFREW-mens-zip-around-wallet-/151848087665



We like to see the Made in stamp, the zipper pull, the serial number (inside a card slot) and a clear photo of the burberry stamp.
t


----------



## terite

doublewats said:


> Okay, couldn't find anyone having asked about either but please, do help:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry silver Nova Check Hobo
> Item Number: 321501225012
> Seller ID: orientalhomedecor
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-silver-Nova-Check-Hobo-/321501225012?hash=item4adaf76034
> 
> More worrying because I just purchased a Brighton bag from this seller and that red line on this bag not being centered seems off (maybe due to the picture?).  Also does this style have different regions of darker horizontal strips? Others I've seen have the darker patch at the top that hit at the bottom of the closure or about midway down as in the listing above.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burbberry Purse
> Item Number: 221894632662
> Seller ID: celeste6x4
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> ^If I ask for more pictures from her, what should I request? Her camera phone is obviously not very great for verifying things. She has positive feedback for other expensive handbags and high end western boots so I hope nothing is counterfeit. I figured a burberry is easier to authenticate than a brighton (plus I'm interested in the bag).
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide!



The red line looks ok, but we need to see the burberry badge, the made in stamp, the serial number, the knight on the front and the lock 
t


----------



## carterg

hello there any opinion on this scarf ? real or fake - what can you even look for to have some basic knowledge ?

thanks in advance 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-b...itage-scarf-/401010917829?hash=item5d5e1d01c5

Seller information
avallone69 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Checkered-Scarf-/321893110067?hash=item4af2531133

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Burber...c49d88d&pid=100033&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=401010917829


----------



## freepockets

terite said:


> We like to see the Made in stamp, the zipper pull, the serial number (inside a card slot) and a clear photo of the burberry stamp.
> t


Thank you for the reply. I asked the seller for the required photos.


----------



## ka.gonenc

Thank you thank you thank you!  i bought it  with ur help


----------



## freepockets

freepockets said:


> Thank you for the reply. I asked the seller for the required photos.



The seller is still looking for the serial code in the wallet. Expect one more photo to come.


----------



## freepockets

freepockets said:


> The seller is still looking for the serial code in the wallet. Expect one more photo to come.



The seller says the serial reads ONDOUXITDON but obviously it is hard to photograph from a cellphone. The seller expresses doubt in reading it correctly since the lettering is small. I can always ask them to recheck it. It should start with CN since the item is made in China.

After asking the seller to re-read it, they said it is CNDOUXITDON


----------



## xStrawberryCake

terite said:


> xStrawberryCake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I hope you don't mind if I asked for a quick assessment =) There's still 3 days till the bidding is complete, but if its okay I didn't include it in the link as I'm at uni.
> 
> *Item Name:* Burberry Nova Check Tote
> *Link* I most likely need to find the link to where it was auctioned again (currently at uni)
> *Photos:*
> http://i.imgur.com/6qZZ5qJ.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/9X4RquO.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/3JoJBeq.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/FW9Li62.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/EPJdZHy.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/YZe9DQ4.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/jJcwRmv.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/IKBkOAt.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/bNBQSQo.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/yLl5Wqi.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/FMasQyc.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send a clear close photo of the burberry stamp - if you have time - otherwise perhaps let that one go.
> t
Click to expand...


Hi Terite! she posted it up again on her listing but I thought i'll update it here again


----------



## barbalel

Do both trench coat look genuine or are more photos required to tell?

Item name: Burberry Men's Trench Coat
Pictures: https://www.biggerbids.com/auction-image-gallery.html?auction_id=1080109&image_id=6672505

https://www.biggerbids.com/auction-image-gallery.html?auction_id=1027307&image_id=6672497

Thanks for any input.


----------



## terite

carterg said:


> hello there any opinion on this scarf ? real or fake - what can you even look for to have some basic knowledge ?
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-b...itage-scarf-/401010917829?hash=item5d5e1d01c5
> 
> Seller information
> avallone69
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Checkered-Scarf-/321893110067?hash=item4af2531133
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Burber...c49d88d&pid=100033&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=401010917829




We need to see a clear photo of the tag, all paper tags and content tags in order to tell.

I would not buy from a seller who did not show the tags.

Don't consider a burberry paper carrier bag as evidence of anything.

 Be careful of sellers who have a very low feedback score, and then do not show clear details of their items for sale.
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!  i bought it  with ur help



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

xStrawberryCake said:


> Hi Terite! she posted it up again on her listing but I thought i'll update it here again



Whew - fake.
t


----------



## terite

barbalel said:


> Do both trench coat look genuine or are more photos required to tell?
> 
> Item name: Burberry Men's Trench Coat
> Pictures: https://www.biggerbids.com/auction-image-gallery.html?auction_id=1080109&image_id=6672505
> 
> https://www.biggerbids.com/auction-image-gallery.html?auction_id=1027307&image_id=6672497
> 
> Thanks for any input.



Everything looks in order.
t


----------



## terite

freepockets said:


> The seller says the serial reads ONDOUXITDON but obviously it is hard to photograph from a cellphone. The seller expresses doubt in reading it correctly since the lettering is small. I can always ask them to recheck it. It should start with CN since the item is made in China.
> 
> After asking the seller to re-read it, they said it is CNDOUXITDON



There are no red flags for me.
t


----------



## freepockets

terite said:


> There are no red flags for me.
> t


Thank you!


----------



## carterg

terite said:


> We need to see a clear photo of the tag, all paper tags and content tags in order to tell.
> 
> I would not buy from a seller who did not show the tags.
> 
> Don't consider a burberry paper carrier bag as evidence of anything.
> 
> Be careful of sellers who have a very low feedback score, and then do not show clear details of their items for sale.
> t


You are right - sometimes people post all the proper packaging to seem more legit I am aware - 
well I recently bought my new winter coat from the legit burberry shop but searching for  good deal on a nice scarf - as the one I really one cost 800$   - I am currently living in Asia where the price of everything imported is severely jacked up due to taxes etc .....
I have studied online myself for certain details to look for in certain items but as far as scarves go I really have no idea . 
thanks so much for the feedback . 

for example this tag is pretty clear - 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Burber...c49d88d&pid=100033&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=401010917829


----------



## terite

carterg said:


> You are right - sometimes people post all the proper packaging to seem more legit I am aware -
> well I recently bought my new winter coat from the legit burberry shop but searching for  good deal on a nice scarf - as the one I really one cost 800$   - I am currently living in Asia where the price of everything imported is severely jacked up due to taxes etc .....
> I have studied online myself for certain details to look for in certain items but as far as scarves go I really have no idea .
> thanks so much for the feedback .
> 
> for example this tag is pretty clear -
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Burber...c49d88d&pid=100033&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=401010917829




I agree - that one looks good.
t


----------



## terite

freepockets said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## carterg

Hello again - important question - yes I googled and searched my self first but came up with no results -  burberry prorsum scarves 2012-14 is it true that they have no tag ?


----------



## terite

carterg said:


> Hello again - important question - yes I googled and searched my self first but came up with no results -  burberry prorsum scarves 2012-14 is it true that they have no tag ?



I have never heard that rumor.

I think that all scarves start out with tags.
t


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi T!  Can you help with this auction?  I've included 2 pics of the inner label, front and back, sent to me by the seller.  As always, thanks so much in advance, T!

Name:  BURBERRY Wonderful Black Spring Coat 40
Seller:  brigodemaisondecouture
Item:  181902194216
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/181902194216?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Inetree

Item Name (if you know it): burberry poncho

Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post) craigslist

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/clo/5271841992.html


Photos: photos are on the craigslist posting

Thank you very much!!


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi T!  Can you help with this auction?  I've included 2 pics of the inner label, front and back, sent to me by the seller.  As always, thanks so much in advance, T!
> 
> Name:  BURBERRY Wonderful Black Spring Coat 40
> Seller:  brigodemaisondecouture
> Item:  181902194216
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/181902194216?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good - t


----------



## terite

Inetree said:


> Item Name (if you know it): burberry poncho
> 
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post) craigslist
> 
> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/clo/5271841992.html
> 
> 
> Photos: photos are on the craigslist posting
> 
> Thank you very much!!



Just the label shows up for me
t


----------



## Inetree

terite said:


> Just the label shows up for me
> t




I will request more photos from the seller! Thank you!


----------



## Inetree

I received more photos.  I searched the internet and I only see the lighter Nova check version. This seems to be a darker check. Also the tag is not navy or white. It's black. The seller said she got it from a consignment store so there is the tag from there. 

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Poncho

Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post) http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/clo/5271841992.html

Photos:

http://s21.postimg.org/8545uignb/image.jpg
http://s21.postimg.org/4a5d5omvb/image.jpg
http://s21.postimg.org/me8dqbkjr/image.jpg
http://s21.postimg.org/ptvwm4sef/image.jpg
http://s21.postimg.org/e3hz4qzlz/image.jpg
http://s21.postimg.org/43n2ouocn/image.jpg
http://s21.postimg.org/r6dlo0ptz/image.jpg
http://s21.postimg.org/6wga8vop3/image.jpg


Thank you very much!!


----------



## terite

Inetree said:


> I received more photos.  I searched the internet and I only see the lighter Nova check version. This seems to be a darker check. Also the tag is not navy or white. It's black. The seller said she got it from a consignment store so there is the tag from there.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Poncho
> 
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post) http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/clo/5271841992.html
> 
> Photos:
> 
> http://s21.postimg.org/8545uignb/image.jpg
> http://s21.postimg.org/4a5d5omvb/image.jpg
> http://s21.postimg.org/me8dqbkjr/image.jpg
> http://s21.postimg.org/ptvwm4sef/image.jpg
> http://s21.postimg.org/e3hz4qzlz/image.jpg
> http://s21.postimg.org/43n2ouocn/image.jpg
> http://s21.postimg.org/r6dlo0ptz/image.jpg
> http://s21.postimg.org/6wga8vop3/image.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!



fake
t


----------



## Goldilocks916

Please help me authenticate. The Made In Scotland on the tag is throwing me off. I thought BB stopped making scarves there.... 

Item Name:Giant Check Cashmere Scarf
Item Number:  331675890742 
Seller ID: designertopbargains

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberr...890742?hash=item4d396c7436:g:eQEAAOSwZjJU52P6


----------



## terite

Goldilocks916 said:


> Please help me authenticate. The Made In Scotland on the tag is throwing me off. I thought BB stopped making scarves there....
> 
> Item Name:Giant Check Cashmere Scarf
> Item Number:  331675890742
> Seller ID: designertopbargains
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberr...890742?hash=item4d396c7436:g:eQEAAOSwZjJU52P6



Locations have changed over the years - now the scarves are made in Scotland.

https://ca.burberry.com/scarves/

t


----------



## Goldilocks916

Oh I see. Thank you for clearing that up for me. Based on the photos, would you guess the scarf is authentic or do you think I should request more photos?



terite said:


> Locations have changed over the years - now the scarves are made in Scotland.
> 
> https://ca.burberry.com/scarves/
> 
> t


----------



## terite

Goldilocks916 said:


> Oh I see. Thank you for clearing that up for me. Based on the photos, would you guess the scarf is authentic or do you think I should request more photos?



There are no red flags for me - the photo of the label is blurry though - if you want, when it arrives, send a better photo.
t


----------



## xStrawberryCake

terite said:


> Whew - fake.
> t



Ahh thanks heaps =P someone bid on it later  
thanks for saving me money. xxx
appreciate it heaps!!


----------



## EvDSween

Hello everyone, 

I joined this forum because it seems to be the best place for honest opinions on Burberry products. I'm looking to buy a used/discounted Burberry scarf, and came across three on Tradesy. Tradesy has a somewhat shaky reputation, so I wanted to get other people's opinions after having done my own research. 

Item Name: Burberry Wrap Scarf
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-scarf-5627092/?tref=closet
Photos: Picture 1, Picture 2

Item Name: Burberry Heritage Check Cashmere Scarf
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-burberry-heritage-check-cashmere-scarf-4382725/?tref=category

Photos: Photo 1, Photo 2, Photo 3

Item Name: Burberry New With Tag Scarf Giant Check Plaid Original 100% Cashmere Muffler Cream Ivory
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-ship-today-new-with-tag-burberry-scarf-giant-check-plaid-original-100-cashmere-muffler-cream-ivory-7315039/?tref=category
Photos: Photo 1, Photo 2, Photo 3

I actually like the last scarf the best, but I'm highly concerned by the fact that on the price tag/label, nothing is listed next to "order no," "article," or "color."

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> Looks good - t



T, thanks sooooo much for your time and expertise, as always!!!!


----------



## retrogirl

I purchased a Burberry trench from a private party, can I get it looked at here?


----------



## terite

EvDSween said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I joined this forum because it seems to be the best place for honest opinions on Burberry products. I'm looking to buy a used/discounted Burberry scarf, and came across three on Tradesy. Tradesy has a somewhat shaky reputation, so I wanted to get other people's opinions after having done my own research.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Wrap Scarf
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-scarf-5627092/?tref=closet
> Photos: Picture 1, Picture 2
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Heritage Check Cashmere Scarf
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-burberry-heritage-check-cashmere-scarf-4382725/?tref=category
> 
> Photos: Photo 1, Photo 2, Photo 3
> 
> Item Name: Burberry New With Tag Scarf Giant Check Plaid Original 100% Cashmere Muffler Cream Ivory
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...re-muffler-cream-ivory-7315039/?tref=category
> Photos: Photo 1, Photo 2, Photo 3
> 
> I actually like the last scarf the best, but I'm highly concerned by the fact that on the price tag/label, nothing is listed next to "order no," "article," or "color."
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!




Tradsey - gee - they keep popping up fakes on here. 
1 - need a clear photo of the label
2. same as above (not certain - photo too far away or taken from above)
3. fake - even from far away - it looks wrong

t


----------



## terite

retrogirl said:


> I purchased a Burberry trench from a private party, can I get it looked at here?



SURE
t

We are happy to help where we can - I am personally ENTERTAINED to look at thrift sale finds and things like that - GIFTS from friends - stuff from Grandpa's closet - whatever it is!
t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> T, thanks sooooo much for your time and expertise, as always!!!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

xStrawberryCake said:


> Ahh thanks heaps =P someone bid on it later
> thanks for saving me money. xxx
> appreciate it heaps!!



You are welcome - yes, saved you money and all the TROUBLE AND FIGHTING that comes with buying a fake!

t


----------



## terite

I actually like the last scarf the best, but I'm highly concerned by the fact that on the price tag/label, nothing is listed next to "order no," "article," or "color."

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks![/QUOTE]

Oh - 

Welcome to the Purse Forum

The labels are not always filled in with all that information - it depends on the item and date, etc. 

But the labels themselves are often a good clue - sometimes we see genuine labels attached to fake stuff.
t


----------



## retrogirl

terite said:


> SURE
> t
> 
> We are happy to help where we can - I am personally ENTERTAINED to look at thrift sale finds and things like that - GIFTS from friends - stuff from Grandpa's closet - whatever it is!
> t



Ok, thats great!Thanks!  I will attach the photos here. I hope it works...


----------



## retrogirl

Rest of them. If you need a clearer photo on anything, let me know please and thank you.


----------



## terite

retrogirl said:


> Ok, thats great!Thanks!  I will attach the photos here. I hope it works...



genuine
t


----------



## retrogirl

terite said:


> genuine
> t



Awesome!! I got it for a great price at a thrift shop! I had a feeling it was real but had to know. Thanks!!!!


----------



## dylanrash

Hi, I would appreciate it if someone could help me authenticate a pair of Burberry sneakers.
Seller said they were purchased from the new bond St store in London

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry trainers

Seller: misshateley

Link (if available): I found this listing on Depop (an app)
http://depop.com/misshateley/burberry-trainers-size-38-uk

Photos:



















Thank you very much!!


----------



## terite

retrogirl said:


> Awesome!! I got it for a great price at a thrift shop! I had a feeling it was real but had to know. Thanks!!!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

dylanrash said:


> Hi, I would appreciate it if someone could help me authenticate a pair of Burberry sneakers.
> Seller said they were purchased from the new bond St store in London
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry trainers
> 
> Seller: misshateley
> 
> Link (if available): I found this listing on Depop (an app)
> http://depop.com/misshateley/burberry-trainers-size-38-uk
> 
> Photos
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!



genuine
t


----------



## 3crazykids

First Post! Would anybody be able to help Authenticate this Burberry Bag (just the big bag)?

Item Name: Burberry Patent Trim Patchwork Check large Bucket Bag with Pochette 

Not an auction so no seller name. 

Link: http://s377.photobucket.com/user/helen_davis4/library/Mobile Uploads

Thank you so so much! Hope I did this correctly.


----------



## terite

3crazykids said:


> First Post! Would anybody be able to help Authenticate this Burberry Bag (just the big bag)?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Patent Trim Patchwork Check large Bucket Bag with Pochette
> 
> Not an auction so no seller name.
> 
> Link: http://s377.photobucket.com/user/helen_davis4/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> Thank you so so much! Hope I did this correctly.



genuine
t


----------



## 3crazykids

I appreciate your response very much. Thank you.


----------



## aidina6

Hi, I would appreciate it if someone could help me authenticate this bag

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry CHECKED CANVAS LARGE HAND BAG

Seller: pmc7067 

Link (if available):http://www.ebay.com/itm/391296375049?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Photos will be attached! Thank you so much!


----------



## elle2292

Hi, need help pls ive been searching but i couldnt find any information bout if vintage burberry checked handbags has serial code??


----------



## asiatica

Hello, could you please check these scarves: 

Links: http://www.ebay.it/itm/SCIARPA-BURBERRY-/111803360700?hash=item1a07ffe5bc:g:c4wAAOSwT5tWJ-Sh
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Sciarpa-BURB...354329?hash=item1a07ffccd9:g:h58AAOSwHnFV53eG
Item nos: 111803360700 and 111803354329
Seller: davideb87

Thank you!


----------



## terite

asiatica said:


> Hello, could you please check these scarves:
> 
> Links: http://www.ebay.it/itm/SCIARPA-BURBERRY-/111803360700?hash=item1a07ffe5bc:g:c4wAAOSwT5tWJ-Sh
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Sciarpa-BURB...354329?hash=item1a07ffccd9:g:h58AAOSwHnFV53eG
> Item nos: 111803360700 and 111803354329
> Seller: davideb87
> 
> Thank you!



The label looks good - Can you get a photo of the content tag?
t


----------



## terite

elle2292 said:


> Hi, need help pls ive been searching but i couldnt find any information bout if vintage burberry checked handbags has serial code??



Vintage bags don't have serial numbers - but they have other identifying characteristics.
t


----------



## terite

3crazykids said:


> I appreciate your response very much. Thank you.



You are welcome
t


----------



## asiatica

terite said:


> The label looks good - Can you get a photo of the content tag?
> t


Thank you for the reply. Unfortunately, he told me he removed the other tags.


----------



## lvt

Item Name:Burberry London Shirt
Item Number: 111801495813
Seller ID:  2006brinksman
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...495813?hash=item1a07e37105:g:m0oAAOSwT5tWJMzN


----------



## fiskenmin

Hi

I would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this coat. 
Thank you so much in advance! 


Item Name:Burberry Brit Dufflecoat
Item Number: 161868235775
Seller ID: kathaa
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Bri...235775?hash=item25b01943ff:g:FqsAAOSwT5tWK2mH


----------



## terite

lvt said:


> Item Name:Burberry London Shirt
> Item Number: 111801495813
> Seller ID:  2006brinksman
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...495813?hash=item1a07e37105:g:m0oAAOSwT5tWJMzN



fake
t


----------



## terite

fiskenmin said:


> Hi
> 
> I would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this coat.
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Brit Dufflecoat
> Item Number: 161868235775
> Seller ID: kathaa
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Bri...235775?hash=item25b01943ff:g:FqsAAOSwT5tWK2mH



genuine
t


----------



## fiskenmin

terite said:


> genuine
> t




Thank you so much for taking the time to authenticate the coat.


----------



## terite

fiskenmin said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to authenticate the coat.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## binky1

Hi.  This vintage Burberry is on ebay and I initially thought it was fake because the hardware reads Burberrys, but the seller notified me (and I did a Google search) that this was also a spelling used by Burberry.  Could use any help as this would be my first Burberry purchase.  Thanks!


Burberry Susanna Hobo Leather http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...578636?hash=item4d39e1c30c:g:0u0AAOSwjVVV2R7n


----------



## terite

binky1 said:


> Hi.  This vintage Burberry is on ebay and I initially thought it was fake because the hardware reads Burberrys, but the seller notified me (and I did a Google search) that this was also a spelling used by Burberry.  Could use any help as this would be my first Burberry purchase.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Burberry Susanna Hobo Leather http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...578636?hash=item4d39e1c30c:g:0u0AAOSwjVVV2R7n



The seller is correct. Burberrys until 1998. 

Genuine
t


----------



## AndrewAdams95

Hey guys, can you please authenticate this shirt for me ?Thanks in advance.
Item Name:Burberry Brit Shirt
 Item Number: 121796504224
 Seller ID:sph1972
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121796504224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

AndrewAdams95 said:


> Hey guys, can you please authenticate this shirt for me ?Thanks in advance.
> Item Name:Burberry Brit Shirt
> Item Number: 121796504224
> Seller ID:sph1972
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121796504224?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



That looks off to me.
t


----------



## carrot468

carrot468 said:


> Hi everyone, I just received this coat. Can anyone check it for me? Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> Item Name: NWT Burberry London Champagne Beige Trench Coat Nova Check Sleeves Size L
> Item Number: 191665619687
> Seller ID: annazay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191665619687?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 


Anyone can help with this?


----------



## AndrewAdams95

Hey thanks for replying to my previous question. Can you please help me to authenticate this one ?


Item Name:Burberry Brit Shirt
 Item Number: 231732733944
 Seller ID: nevil-am
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231732733944?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

AndrewAdams95 said:


> Hey thanks for replying to my previous question. Can you please help me to authenticate this one ?
> 
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Brit Shirt
> Item Number: 231732733944
> Seller ID: nevil-am
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231732733944?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



We need to see a closer view of the content tag, the size tag, maybe a button.
t


----------



## terite

carrot468 said:


> Anyone can help with this?



So, made in Hong Kong.

New with tags is a bit misleading - it is more like old stock and is maybe 15 years old. 

I would like to see the other side of the made in tag.
t


----------



## AndrewAdams95

Hey Terite thank you very much, here are some pictures that might help you.Your help really means a lot to me, I really appreciate it!!


----------



## AndrewAdams95

And here is the size tag , sorry for sending two different replies but I could not upload both pictures in one reply, I hope that's not against the policies of the forum .


----------



## terite

AndrewAdams95 said:


> And here is the size tag , sorry for sending two different replies but I could not upload both pictures in one reply, I hope that's not against the policies of the forum .



This looks good.
t


----------



## AndrewAdams95

Thanks Terite for your help!!!


----------



## terite

AndrewAdams95 said:


> Thanks Terite for your help!!!



You are welcome.t


----------



## Welovechristina

Please authenticate this skirt I won on ebay.  I have received it and took more pictures.  Thank you so much!


Burberry skirt
item #: 311462997215
seller: staypositive2012
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-wo...z4JDfwQtldC0e0TlEgJt8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


more pics: http://s1209.photobucket.com/user/w... skirt/image_zps7gcjokky.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=6


----------



## terite

Welovechristina said:


> Please authenticate this skirt I won on ebay.  I have received it and took more pictures.  Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Burberry skirt
> item #: 311462997215
> seller: staypositive2012
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-wo...z4JDfwQtldC0e0TlEgJt8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> That is genuine - it is vintage
> t


----------



## Welovechristina

terite said:


> Welovechristina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this skirt I won on ebay.  I have received it and took more pictures.  Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Burberry skirt
> item #: 311462997215
> seller: staypositive2012
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-wo...z4JDfwQtldC0e0TlEgJt8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> That is genuine - it is vintage
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I appreciate your quick reply too!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Welovechristina said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I appreciate your quick reply too!
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## MsHolly

Just purchased some more Burberry (on Mercari) childrens/baby and wanted to confirm authenticity. 

Burberry children polos (although front logo says Burberry baby)

Thanks!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Just purchased some more Burberry (on Mercari) childrens/baby and wanted to confirm authenticity.
> 
> Burberry children polos (although front logo says Burberry baby)
> 
> Thanks!




Is there another label inside? Send a photo of the actual item.
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Is there another label inside? Send a photo of the actual item.
> t



The label is in 3 layers. I will post more pictures.


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Is there another label inside? Send a photo of the actual item.
> t



Here are the shirts and what's underneath the label, but there is no additional labels inside the shirt.


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Here are the shirts and what's underneath the label, but there is no additional labels inside the shirt.



These look good
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> These look good
> t



Thanks so much as always!


----------



## AndrewAdams95

Hey guys, can you please help me to authenticate this shirt ?
Item Name: Burberry London Shirt
 Item Number:171977638594
 Seller ID:iwextom
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...638594?hash=item280aaa82c2:g:MAwAAOSwT5tWKp07


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Thanks so much as always!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

AndrewAdams95 said:


> Hey guys, can you please help me to authenticate this shirt ?
> Item Name: Burberry London Shirt
> Item Number:171977638594
> Seller ID:iwextom
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...638594?hash=item280aaa82c2:g:MAwAAOSwT5tWKp07



fake
t


----------



## jtli202

Hi could you please check this scarf for me. Thanks in advance

Item Name:Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf Camel Check NWT!!
Item Number: 171948499109
Seller ID: nns1940
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171948499109_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mrbean

IS THIS TAG FAKE OR REAL    .. . THANKS gyazo.com/c3140da7db958f75670f2eb14fcc12f1


----------



## makeupqueen84

Can someone help me please. Im new here and i want to see if a wallet i purchased is authentic?


----------



## laura0827

Hello, I previously bought other brands but I recently started to look into Burberry bags. Just based on other brand's experience, I guess this might not be authentic? But please suggest your expert opinions, and let me know if you need more photos (I'll ask the seller). Thanks in advance~~!!

Item Name :Burberry medium handbag 
Link: http://toronto.craigslist.ca/tor/clo/5294728913.html
Photos: 
See my photobucket link
(I asked the seller about the serial stamps, but she says she doesn't know where that is/may not have it?)

http://s208.photobucket.com/user/laura0827/library/Burberry


----------



## Richardsond

Can some please authenticate this BURBERRY trench for me? 
I just purchased it and I hope it's real. Thanks so much in advance!

Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON ANKA trench coat in baby blue size 8R

Item Number: 371468584723

Seller ID: ltc_988

Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/371468584723


----------



## terite

jtli202 said:


> Hi could you please check this scarf for me. Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf Camel Check NWT!!
> Item Number: 171948499109
> Seller ID: nns1940
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171948499109_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Send a closeup photo of both labels.
t


----------



## terite

mrbean said:


> IS THIS TAG FAKE OR REAL    .. . THANKS gyazo.com/c3140da7db958f75670f2eb14fcc12f1



Send a photo of the tag taken straight on.
t


----------



## terite

makeupqueen84 said:


> Can someone help me please. Im new here and i want to see if a wallet i purchased is authentic?



Post photos of the item here - read post one.

Welcome to The Purse Forum
t


----------



## terite

laura0827 said:


> Hello, I previously bought other brands but I recently started to look into Burberry bags. Just based on other brand's experience, I guess this might not be authentic? But please suggest your expert opinions, and let me know if you need more photos (I'll ask the seller). Thanks in advance~~!!
> 
> Item Name :Burberry medium handbag
> Link: http://toronto.craigslist.ca/tor/clo/5294728913.html
> Photos:
> See my photobucket link
> (I asked the seller about the serial stamps, but she says she doesn't know where that is/may not have it?)
> 
> http://s208.photobucket.com/user/laura0827/library/Burberry



Looks good. 
Serial number should be on the back of the made in tag.
t


----------



## mrbean

terite said:


> Send a photo of the tag taken straight on.
> t



this is not my jacket im considering buying it .. i dont have another photo but i got other photos if that will help 

https://gyazo.com/3c462f39ef32818533d261d5428f9108

https://gyazo.com/92ce2c6f2ea261968e41402649c1fac8

https://gyazo.com/652a649a6e9f47a810e8ef0074292b37

Thanks


----------



## terite

mrbean said:


> this is not my jacket im considering buying it .. i dont have another photo but i got other photos if that will help
> 
> https://gyazo.com/3c462f39ef32818533d261d5428f9108
> 
> https://gyazo.com/92ce2c6f2ea261968e41402649c1fac8
> 
> https://gyazo.com/652a649a6e9f47a810e8ef0074292b37
> 
> Thanks


These photos look good.
t


----------



## mrbean

terite said:


> These photos look good.
> t



what does "t" mean? 

and are u 100 percent sure that it isnt some fake ****


----------



## jtli202

terite said:


> Send a closeup photo of both labels.
> t



best i can do... one thing that concerns me about the seller is that they are selling several burberry scarfs and other burberry items. How do they get so many items?


----------



## laura0827

terite said:


> Looks good.
> Serial number should be on the back of the made in tag.
> t
> Re: bag Link: http://toronto.craigslist.ca/tor/clo/5294728913.html



Thank you terite, here is the serial number photo:
http://s208.photobucket.com/user/laura0827/library/Burberry Serial number
Please confirm if the bag is still good. BTW, could you please advice the official name of this bag? Thanks.


----------



## terite

laura0827 said:


> Thank you terite, here is the serial number photo:
> http://s208.photobucket.com/user/laura0827/library/Burberry Serial number
> Please confirm if the bag is still good. BTW, could you please advice the official name of this bag? Thanks.



looks good.
t


----------



## terite

jtli202 said:


> best i can do... one thing that concerns me about the seller is that they are selling several burberry scarfs and other burberry items. How do they get so many items?



The link has been removed - I can't see the seller - let me know and I can check out the other Burberry items.

Some people have a lot of Burberry items because they have been collectors, or sometimes they buy from outlets, but you are right to be wary of a seller having too many of the same thing (like multiples of the same item), might be a bad sign.

But just ask here before you buy. 
t


----------



## jtli202

terite said:


> The link has been removed - I can't see the seller - let me know and I can check out the other Burberry items.
> 
> Some people have a lot of Burberry items because they have been collectors, or sometimes they buy from outlets, but you are right to be wary of a seller having too many of the same thing (like multiples of the same item), might be a bad sign.
> 
> But just ask here before you buy.
> t



Thanks T . what about the pictures I sent, do they look authentic? Also here is the link below to the sellers profile, you can see the items they have for sale

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/nns1940/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## terite

jtli202 said:


> Thanks T . what about the pictures I sent, do they look authentic? Also here is the link below to the sellers profile, you can see the items they have for sale
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/sch/nns1940/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=



There are no red flags for me - their other items (I checked five of them) look good.

When you get the item, you can always send in photos - we want to see the label taken from straight on - not from the side or on an angle.
t


----------



## jtli202

terite said:


> There are no red flags for me - their other items (I checked five of them) look good.
> 
> When you get the item, you can always send in photos - we want to see the label taken from straight on - not from the side or on an angle.
> t


great thanks!


----------



## laura0827

terite said:


> looks good.
> t


Thank you t, I really appreciate it.


----------



## henley5022

Hi all,

Does this look ok to you? 

*Burberry black/orange Boston leather bag perfect condition*
*eBay item number:* 191725305349
*seller id:* clouddodo
*Link: *http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...305349?hash=item2ca3b7fe05:g:UGcAAOSwT5tWJpvJ

Please let me know what you think. Regards


----------



## terite

jtli202 said:


> great thanks!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

laura0827 said:


> Thank you t, I really appreciate it.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

henley5022 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does this look ok to you?
> 
> *Burberry black/orange Boston leather bag perfect condition*
> *eBay item number:* 191725305349
> *seller id:* clouddodo
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...305349?hash=item2ca3b7fe05:g:UGcAAOSwT5tWJpvJ
> 
> Please let me know what you think. Regards



ask for a photo of the made in tag and the serial number
t


----------



## LittleGinnie

Hi experts could you please help me authenticate this one?

Item name: Burberry Hepburn bag 100% authentic 

Item number: 161876110919
Seller ID: prako-uk2015
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161876110919?NAV=HOME

Thank you xx


----------



## terite

LittleGinnie said:


> Hi experts could you please help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Item name: Burberry Hepburn bag 100% authentic
> 
> Item number: 161876110919
> Seller ID: prako-uk2015
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/161876110919?NAV=HOME
> 
> Thank you xx


genuine
t


----------



## LittleGinnie

terite said:


> genuine
> t




Thank you so much for your help x


----------



## terite

LittleGinnie said:


> Thank you so much for your help x



you are welcome.
t


----------



## 19Adrian86

CNDONHOUDON 3690433/62Q
Is that a legit serial number?


----------



## 19Adrian86

CNDONHOUDON 3690433/62Q
Does this look like a legit serial number???


----------



## terite

19Adrian86 said:


> CNDONHOUDON 3690433/62Q
> Does this look like a legit serial number???



Try to post the photo so we could help you out.
t


----------



## sunnysd11

Hi,


Can you authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!

Name: burberry nova check tote
Item # 161876398561
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161876398561?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

sunnysd11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can you authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!
> 
> Name: burberry nova check tote
> Item # 161876398561
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161876398561?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need to see Made in tags, serial number, papers in pocket, any embossed hardware - better shot of the Burberry stamp.
t


----------



## amychen99

Item Name: BURBERRY Prorsum Classic Vintage Full Length Trench Coat Mac Size 14
Item Number:191710449145
Seller ID:jazabun
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...sCrgwOU1BcC7C%2Fh2XQU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Can any expert authenticate this Burberry coat please?


----------



## mgroom

Item Name: Burberry Scarf Heritage Check
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A

I just got this scarf as a gift. Can someone please authenticate.

http://oi64.tinypic.com/wi59ih.jpg


----------



## terite

amychen99 said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY Prorsum Classic Vintage Full Length Trench Coat Mac Size 14
> Item Number:191710449145
> Seller ID:jazabun
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...sCrgwOU1BcC7C%2Fh2XQU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Can any expert authenticate this Burberry coat please?



Genuine Burberrys (pre 1998) vintage trench. NOT PRORSUM.
t


----------



## terite

mgroom said:


> Item Name: Burberry Scarf Heritage Check
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: N/A
> 
> I just got this scarf as a gift. Can someone please authenticate.
> 
> http://oi64.tinypic.com/wi59ih.jpg



pics are too small for me
t


----------



## mgroom

terite said:


> pics are too small for me
> t



Here are some bigger pics 

http://oi68.tinypic.com/24w9eus.jpg
http://oi68.tinypic.com/2qbt98p.jpg
http://oi67.tinypic.com/205wqvn.jpg
http://oi68.tinypic.com/2vumsy0.jpg
http://oi67.tinypic.com/bjajok.jpg


----------



## amychen99

terite said:


> Genuine Burberrys (pre 1998) vintage trench. NOT PRORSUM.
> t


Thank you very much!


----------



## cherryjiao

Hi, could you please have a look at this coat for me?

Item Name: Rare Woman's Burberry Coat
Item ID: 231738920713
Seller ID: afarley58
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Woma...920713?hash=item35f4b74f09:g:~ucAAOSw5VFWNlSM

Many thanks indeed


----------



## terite

mgroom said:


> Here are some bigger pics
> 
> http://oi68.tinypic.com/24w9eus.jpg
> http://oi68.tinypic.com/2qbt98p.jpg
> http://oi67.tinypic.com/205wqvn.jpg
> http://oi68.tinypic.com/2vumsy0.jpg
> http://oi67.tinypic.com/bjajok.jpg



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

amychen99 said:


> Thank you very much!



You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

cherryjiao said:


> Hi, could you please have a look at this coat for me?
> 
> Item Name: Rare Woman's Burberry Coat
> Item ID: 231738920713
> Seller ID: afarley58
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rare-Woma...920713?hash=item35f4b74f09:g:~ucAAOSw5VFWNlSM
> 
> Many thanks indeed



Genuine - (yes, I remember those - I think I had a matching bag)
t


----------



## skyrocket

Hi
I just got this coat from eBay. Could you please authenticate it for me?



[URL="http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/stephaniewinpenny/library/[/URL]


----------



## skyrocket

Hi 
I just bought this coat from eBay. Could you tell me whether it is genuine please, I would really appreciate your help.

http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/stephaniewinpenny/library/


----------



## Anne723

Hi, I just won this auction from ebay but I'm getting very confused about the authenticity. Please any help with it will be greatly appreciated!

Item Name: Authentic Burberry Scarf
Item Number: 221930622300
Seller ID: jenlu38
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...4nHN2kMOTJ6ZhdnMDmHIM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

Anne723 said:


> Hi, I just won this auction from ebay but I'm getting very confused about the authenticity. Please any help with it will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Scarf
> Item Number: 221930622300
> Seller ID: jenlu38
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...4nHN2kMOTJ6ZhdnMDmHIM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


fake
dont pay

t


----------



## terite

skyrocket said:


> Hi
> I just bought this coat from eBay. Could you tell me whether it is genuine please, I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/stephaniewinpenny/library/



vintage coat from the 80's/90's
t


----------



## hitt

Purchased this pair of white denim jeans at the local Goodwill. 
The zipper is YKK and the hardware has Burberry stamped on it(the underside of the hardware also features Burberry on it).

Thank you in advance! Terribly sorry about the horrible lighting in the photos.


----------



## Anne723

terite said:


> fake
> dont pay
> 
> t


Thank you SO much, terite, I actually have paid for it since it was several days ago when I wasn't aware there are so many fake stuff on ebay. But this seller had been holding the item and didn't reply to any of my messages until early this morning updated a tracking number that's "not found" from USPS tracking website. That's how I got suspicious. Anyway I've contacted ebay and basically have to wait for a few more days till the estimated delivery date to get my money back.
Glad that I found this place!


----------



## terite

hitt said:


> Purchased this pair of white denim jeans at the local Goodwill.
> The zipper is YKK and the hardware has Burberry stamped on it(the underside of the hardware also features Burberry on it).
> 
> Thank you in advance! Terribly sorry about the horrible lighting in the photos.



Oh - love those fabulous thrift sale finds.
genuine
t


----------



## terite

Anne723 said:


> Thank you SO much, terite, I actually have paid for it since it was several days ago when I wasn't aware there are so many fake stuff on ebay. But this seller had been holding the item and didn't reply to any of my messages until early this morning updated a tracking number that's "not found" from USPS tracking website. That's how I got suspicious. Anyway I've contacted ebay and basically have to wait for a few more days till the estimated delivery date to get my money back.
> Glad that I found this place!



You are welcome.

t


----------



## hitt

terite said:


> Oh - love those fabulous thrift sale finds.
> genuine
> t


Oh, wow! Thank you so much for giving my jeans a look. It was a total fluke when I saw it at Goodwill. I wasn't even looking at clothes but it stood out on the hanger and I took a chance. 

Thank you again!


----------



## skyrocket

terite said:


> vintage coat from the 80's/90's
> t



Thanks Terite, is it genuine then? I full expected you to say it's fake


----------



## terite

skyrocket said:


> Thanks Terite, is it genuine then? I full expected you to say it's fake



genuine, vintage
t


----------



## BigRig

Hi there,

I am looking at this scarf as a gift for my wife, but I am not sure if it is genuine Burberry.
I looked at the other products that the seller has and they make me questions this scarf.

Item Name: Camel Check Scarf
Link: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/232338042/burberry-cashmere-scarf-beige?ref=related-0
Photos:


----------



## skyrocket

terite said:


> genuine, vintage
> t



Thank you so much for this


----------



## jtli202

terite said:


> There are no red flags for me - their other items (I checked five of them) look good.
> 
> When you get the item, you can always send in photos - we want to see the label taken from straight on - not from the side or on an angle.
> t



hey ended up getting this scarf, could you please authenticate it?

Thanks


----------



## terite

BigRig said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking at this scarf as a gift for my wife, but I am not sure if it is genuine Burberry.
> I looked at the other products that the seller has and they make me questions this scarf.
> 
> Item Name: Camel Check Scarf
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/232338042/burberry-cashmere-scarf-beige?ref=related-0
> Photos:



Send a photo of the labels, close up.
Does not look good so far with the fake receipt, and patchy looking fabric.

I would not pay.
t


----------



## terite

skyrocket said:


> Thank you so much for this


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

jtli202 said:


> hey ended up getting this scarf, could you please authenticate it?
> 
> Thanks


genuine
t


----------



## BigRig

terite said:


> Send a photo of the labels, close up.
> Does not look good so far with the fake receipt, and patchy looking fabric.
> 
> I would not pay.
> t


Okay, I do not have any better pictures for this product, but I had wondered about the fabric.
I think I shall keep looking  Thanks Terite!


----------



## terite

BigRig said:


> Okay, I do not have any better pictures for this product, but I had wondered about the fabric.
> I think I shall keep looking  Thanks Terite!



you are welcome
t


----------



## jtli202

terite said:


> genuine
> t



awesome thanks!


----------



## iseebearbears

Item name: Burberry Brit Black Puffer Coat Small/XS
Item Number: 151880217342
Seller ID: muddpuppie903
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151880217342?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Dear lovely ladies,

 I like this quite a lot but I am not too familiar with Burberry Brit as most of my jackets are either Burberry London or Sport. Please please please help!


----------



## terite

jtli202 said:


> awesome thanks!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

iseebearbears said:


> Item name: Burberry Brit Black Puffer Coat Small/XS
> Item Number: 151880217342
> Seller ID: muddpuppie903
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151880217342?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Dear lovely ladies,
> 
> I like this quite a lot but I am not too familiar with Burberry Brit as most of my jackets are either Burberry London or Sport. Please please please help!


We like to see the tags and a photo of the coat lying open.
t


----------



## iseebearbears

terite said:


> We like to see the tags and a photo of the coat lying open.
> t



I already requested some additional photos from the seller. But, based on the photos so far, any red flags?


----------



## terite

iseebearbears said:


> I already requested some additional photos from the seller. But, based on the photos so far, any red flags?



No red flags for me.
t


----------



## iseebearbears

terite said:


> No red flags for me.
> t



Thank you so much.


----------



## terite

iseebearbears said:


> Thank you so much.


You are welcome.t


----------



## andytl755

Please would somebody be so kind as to authenticate this hat for me...


Item Name: Mans Burberry fishing hat
Item Number: 252159253332
Seller ID: daw-chant (0 )
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252159253332?euid=58e215c29d5c49269a197d31b8ea36e2&cp=1


Thank you very much,
Andy


----------



## terite

andytl755 said:


> Please would somebody be so kind as to authenticate this hat for me...
> 
> 
> Item Name: Mans Burberry fishing hat
> Item Number: 252159253332
> Seller ID: daw-chant (0 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252159253332?euid=58e215c29d5c49269a197d31b8ea36e2&cp=1
> 
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Andy



Ask him to post a photo of the inside of the hat - showing the sewn in label.
t


----------



## flyygal

Can you please help in authenticating this watch I just purchased from a private seller. I find it quite light please help put my mind at rest. Tia

Item Name: Burberry The City Watch BU9753


----------



## andytl755

thank you for taking a look at my question terite.

_Item Name: Mans Burberry fishing hat
 Item Number: 252159253332
 Seller ID: daw-chant (0 )
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2521592533...1b8ea36e2&cp=1_

I have asked the seller to upload pictures showing the sewn in label. He said it is reversible. He assured me he would upload photographs of the inside of the hat imminently. I only post this now as the listing ends in a few hours. Hopefully there will be time, but if not no problem.

Many thanks


----------



## terite

andytl755 said:


> thank you for taking a look at my question terite.
> 
> _Item Name: Mans Burberry fishing hat
> Item Number: 252159253332
> Seller ID: daw-chant (0 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2521592533...1b8ea36e2&cp=1_
> 
> I have asked the seller to upload pictures showing the sewn in label. He said it is reversible. He assured me he would upload photographs of the inside of the hat imminently. I only post this now as the listing ends in a few hours. Hopefully there will be time, but if not no problem.
> 
> Many thanks


There are no extra pics - you could send me photos when you get it. It isn't screaming fake or anything

t


----------



## terite

flyygal said:


> Can you please help in authenticating this watch I just purchased from a private seller. I find it quite light please help put my mind at rest. Tia
> 
> Item Name: Burberry The City Watch BU9753
> 
> Send a photo of the stamp on the back of the watch straight on, the paper label. Did it come with a warranty?
> 
> t


----------



## flyygal

terite said:


> flyygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help in authenticating this watch I just purchased from a private seller. I find it quite light please help put my mind at rest. Tia
> 
> Item Name: Burberry The City Watch BU9753
> 
> Send a photo of the stamp on the back of the watch straight on, the paper label. Did it come with a warranty?
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for having a look. It came with only the warranty card. Which I've taken a photo of as well. Here's the picture of the back
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

flyygal said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for having a look. It came with only the warranty card. Which I've taken a photo of as well. Here's the picture of the back
> 
> Everything looks great.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## flyygal

terite said:


> flyygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for having a look. It came with only the warranty card. Which I've taken a photo of as well. Here's the picture of the back
> 
> Everything looks great.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I appreciate your help [emoji108]&#127998;
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## chubbychicken

Hello,
Can someone please help me authenticate this scarf? Its vintage but I&#8217;m not sure if these scarves were replicated back then. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

flyygal said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flyygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, I appreciate your help [emoji108]&#127998;
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aidina6

Would you please authenticate this handbag? Thank you so much! 

Item Name:BURBERRY Shoulder Bag/Medium size Haymarket Check
Item Number:141826928548
Seller ID:ehc212
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...928548?hash=item21058b2fa4:g:lVMAAOSwI-BWP6wb


----------



## aidina6

Would you please authenticate this handbag? Thank you so much! 

Item Name:Burberry London Tote Bag Multi Color 97404
Item Number:151880385268
Seller ID:keepupwithit7
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...385268?hash=item235cc6c2f4:g:TP0AAOSwT5tWQY5s


----------



## aidina6

Would you please authenticate this handbag? Thank you so much! 

Item Name:burberry handbag authentic
Item Number:321921765181
Seller ID:judy_121970 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-ha...765181?hash=item4af4084f3d:g:72wAAOSwkZhWSPtj


----------



## terite

aidina6 said:


> Would you please authenticate this handbag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name:BURBERRY Shoulder Bag/Medium size Haymarket Check
> Item Number:141826928548
> Seller ID:ehc212
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...928548?hash=item21058b2fa4:g:lVMAAOSwI-BWP6wb



genuine
t


----------



## terite

aidina6 said:


> Would you please authenticate this handbag? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name:burberry handbag authentic
> Item Number:321921765181
> Seller ID:judy_121970
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-ha...765181?hash=item4af4084f3d:g:72wAAOSwkZhWSPtj



Need to see interior tags front and back
t


----------



## aidina6

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you so much, Terite!


----------



## terite

aidina6 said:


> Thank you so much, Terite!


You are welcome.t


----------



## MsHolly

Hey there!

I've got a Burberry wallet that I'm told is vintage and it looks and feels good, even smells like leather, but had to be sure it's real. Please let me know if you need additional photos. Thanks again for your time and help!

Holly

Item: Burberry wallet (vintage?)


----------



## rachiem

I'm looking to purchase this scarf but the fact that the seller has sold a few puts me off a bit.
Item: Burberry Gauze scarf camel
Seller: leopardprints09
Item: 262138687516
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Gauze-Scarf-BNWT-Camel-Silk-Wool-/262138687516?


----------



## terite

rachiem said:


> I'm looking to purchase this scarf but the fact that the seller has sold a few puts me off a bit.
> Item: Burberry Gauze scarf camel
> Seller: leopardprints09
> Item: 262138687516
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Gauze-Scarf-BNWT-Camel-Silk-Wool-/262138687516?



looks good
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I've got a Burberry wallet that I'm told is vintage and it looks and feels good, even smells like leather, but had to be sure it's real. Please let me know if you need additional photos. Thanks again for your time and help!
> 
> Holly
> 
> Item: Burberry wallet (vintage?)



Not that vintage - but I think Made in Japan - on Burberry licence - so not like the Burberry we know now.
t


----------



## rachiem

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

rachiem said:


> Thank you



You are welcome.t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Not that vintage - but I think Made in Japan - on Burberry licence - so not like the Burberry we know now.
> t



Interesting. Does that make it blue label or is it only if marked blue label? Yeah seller told me vintage and that was the reason for its fair condition, but I suppose it was just heavily used. Thank you so much for the extra info. I have never seen a Japan produced burberry item.


----------



## terite

Yeah seller told me vintage and that was the reason for its fair condition, but I suppose it was just heavily used. 

Burberry was Burberrys until 1998 - so you know that your wallet would not be more than 17 years old (or it would be called Burberrys).

T


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Yeah seller told me vintage and that was the reason for its fair condition, but I suppose it was just heavily used.
> 
> Burberry was Burberrys until 1998 - so you know that your wallet would not be more than 17 years old (or it would be called Burberrys).
> 
> T



Gotcha. I wasn't even sure how old was considered vintage, but I like older, less modern burberry. Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Pokpokelite

Dear authenticators

Could you please tell me whether this scarf is authentic?

Item name: Burberry cashmere scarf

Thank you.


----------



## aidina6

Would you please help me to authenticate this bag, thank you in advance!

Item Name:Burberry London Cadogan Handbag & Mini Coin Purse
Item Number:321925092427
Seller ID:1124kylie
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...092427?hash=item4af43b144b:g:hX8AAOSwKIpWAKm-


----------



## Longjump

Hi guys,

Please authenticate this Burberry London duffle coat. Also, if authentic, any idea how old this item might be? 

There are no hardware engravings or item number tags.

Ebay item number 191731519283

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## terite

Longjump said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please authenticate this Burberry London duffle coat. Also, if authentic, any idea how old this item might be?
> 
> There are no hardware engravings or item number tags.
> 
> Ebay item number 191731519283
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



It is authentic. There is a Burberry stamp/engraving on the toggles probably.

Early Burberry London - so maybe about 2000? 
t


----------



## terite

aidina6 said:


> Would you please help me to authenticate this bag, thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name:Burberry London Cadogan Handbag & Mini Coin Purse
> Item Number:321925092427
> Seller ID:1124kylie
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...092427?hash=item4af43b144b:g:hX8AAOSwKIpWAKm-



Genuine
t


----------



## Longjump

Super, thanks so much!  



terite said:


> It is authentic. There is a Burberry stamp/engraving on the toggles probably.
> 
> Early Burberry London - so maybe about 2000?
> t


----------



## terite

Pokpokelite said:


> Dear authenticators
> 
> Could you please tell me whether this scarf is authentic?
> 
> Item name: Burberry cashmere scarf
> 
> Thank you.



I need some clearer photos than that - of both labels.
t


----------



## terite

Longjump said:


> Super, thanks so much!



Was there a size tag? Just curious.

Nice to find one complete with the neck piece (that button on thing across the neck).
t


----------



## Longjump

Yep, there's a size tag inside the pocket. 

Great to hear, it's def in good condition  



terite said:


> Was there a size tag? Just curious.
> 
> Nice to find one complete with the neck piece (that button on thing across the neck).
> t


----------



## aidina6

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you so much, Terite!


----------



## terite

aidina6 said:


> Thank you so much, Terite!



You are welcome.t


----------



## iseebearbears

terite said:


> You are welcome.t



 The jacket just came in the mail today! It looks great but I just need some reassurance.


----------



## terite

iseebearbears said:


> The jacket just came in the mail today! It looks great but I just need some reassurance.



Looks good.
t


----------



## iseebearbears

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Pokpokelite

terite said:


> I need some clearer photos than that - of both labels.
> t




Here are sine clearer pictures. 
Thank you


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Item Name: Burberry London Wool Coat
Item Number: 262152880932
Seller ID: vika262
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262152880932 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Addy

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Item Name: Burberry London Wool Coat
> Item Number: 262152880932
> Seller ID: vika262
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262152880932
> 
> Thank you so much!



No red flags PENDING pics of button engraving and care tag


----------



## rachiem

Terite..not sure if you can help..
Did Burberry in Europe ever make scarves with no care labels. One I'm looking at was purchased in the Czech rep store and have been told that it only has the Burberry tag


----------



## terite

rachiem said:


> Terite..not sure if you can help..
> Did Burberry in Europe ever make scarves with no care labels. One I'm looking at was purchased in the Czech rep store and have been told that it only has the Burberry tag



Care tags on scarves (or the second tag), is a relatively NEW way to label scarves. For many years, scarves just had ONE label - showing Burberry, content and Made in information.

Most brand new scarves should have two labels.
t


----------



## rachiem

terite said:


> Care tags on scarves (or the second tag), is a relatively NEW way to label scarves. For many years, scarves just had ONE label - showing Burberry, content and Made in information.
> 
> Most brand new scarves should have two labels.
> t



thank you once again


----------



## VictoriaBonnet

Item Name: I don't know it. 
Link: I don't have a link, only the photos, but these are good quality. 
Photos: http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/VictoriaBonnet/library/?sort=3&page=1
Comments: I want to buy new shirt, and i'd really love your help. Please, tell me if it's possibly a real burberry.


----------



## terite

rachiem said:


> thank you once again



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

VictoriaBonnet said:


> Item Name: I don't know it.
> Link: I don't have a link, only the photos, but these are good quality.
> Photos: http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/VictoriaBonnet/library/?sort=3&page=1
> Comments: I want to buy new shirt, and i'd really love your help. Please, tell me if it's possibly a real burberry.



No red flags - send a photo of the content tag - and a button, then I can say for sure.
t


----------



## Philwong

Can you guys tell me if trench coats used to have this liner?


----------



## huangso

please help me to authenticate this coat, thanks!!

Item Name: *Burbery women lambswool coat size 4 color purple*

 Item Number:281866175122

Seller ID: yan3515

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burbery-wom...color-purple-/281866175122?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## Yviram

Good Afternoon Terite &#128522;

At first, I was searching for a Chanel bag then came this Burberry bag that hits my attention &#128522; this bag is pretty much EXACTLY what I have been searching for a Burberry bag though I don't know the model name &#128516; Anyway, if by luck, it will be my first Burberry purchase (crossing my fingers) &#128522;

However, I'm hesitated as I am not that experienced in Burberry bag. Therefore, I'm asking for your expertise to kindly help me to authenticate this bag. 

Thank you in advance! &#128522;&#128077;

Item: Burberry? 
Serial Number: CNPANSIM1PAN 
Listing number: 
Seller: I attached photos for your evaluation.


----------



## Yviram

More photos..... tq &#128522;


----------



## terite

Philwong said:


> Can you guys tell me if trench coats used to have this liner?



I am familiar with that (vintage) logo and I have seen it on everything from towels to clothing - send photos of your trench coat - labels/tags/button, exterior.
t


----------



## terite

huangso said:


> please help me to authenticate this coat, thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: *Burbery women lambswool coat size 4 color purple*
> 
> Item Number:281866175122
> 
> Seller ID: yan3515
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burbery-wom...color-purple-/281866175122?fromMakeTrack=true



That link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

Yviram said:


> More photos..... tq &#128522;



Looks good
t


----------



## VictoriaBonnet

Item Name: I don't know it. 
Link: I don't have a link, only the photos.
Photos: http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/VictoriaBonnet/library/Mobile Uploads 
Comments: It's another polo i'd really want to confirm. Is this shirt genuine Burberry product? I did as many photos as i could. Please, help.


----------



## Yviram

Wow! Feels good to know &#128522;
Many thanks. I wish you all the best! &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## Philwong

terite said:


> I am familiar with that (vintage) logo and I have seen it on everything from towels to clothing - send photos of your trench coat - labels/tags/button, exterior.
> t



.


----------



## Philwong

2


----------



## Kalimero

Hi,

Could someone give me an opinion on this wallet I would greatly appreciate it 

Product: Horseferry Chech and Leather Continental wallet
Item no.: 39824521
Color: Tan
Seller: Italist.com

Images: *http://imgur.com/a/x8nG5*


----------



## terite

VictoriaBonnet said:


> Item Name: I don't know it.
> Link: I don't have a link, only the photos.
> Photos: http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/VictoriaBonnet/library/Mobile Uploads
> Comments: It's another polo i'd really want to confirm. Is this shirt genuine Burberry product? I did as many photos as i could. Please, help.



I think it is a legit polo - early Burberry London - so maybe 15 years old.
t


----------



## terite

Yviram said:


> Wow! Feels good to know &#128522;
> Many thanks. I wish you all the best! &#128522;&#128077;



You are welcome.
t


----------



## VictoriaBonnet

terite said:


> I think it is a legit polo - early Burberry London - so maybe 15 years old.
> t



Wow, i truly admire your abilities. This polo is old indeed, but it was never worn. I found it completely unused, which is unusual for things bought years ago. I was curious if it's fake or not, because i couldnt identify it. It's not available to buy anywhere on the internet i guess. Anyways, Thank you for your expertise.


----------



## Pokpokelite

Dear authenticators,

Could you please tell me if this scarf is authentic?
Item name: Burberry cashmere scarf

Thank you.


----------



## Addy

Pokpokelite said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Could you please tell me if this scarf is authentic?
> Item name: Burberry cashmere scarf
> 
> Thank you.



Please see post 1 for format, thanks!


----------



## ncasiano

Hello everyone! Could any of you please help me authenticate these scarves? Hubby wants to get me a Burberry Scarf for Christmas, so I'm shopping early!

Thanks in advance! 

Name: BLACK FRIDAY SALE!! Authentic Burberry scarf
Seller ID: lbgraham
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BLACK-FRIDAY-SALE-Authentic-Burberry-scarf-56560905feba1fb125006fe1

Name: Burberry Scarf Half Mega Check Cashmere 30 x 168 cm
Item Number: 221949323126
Seller ID: vabb7307
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sc...323126?hash=item33ad35e776:g:ddUAAOSwxN5WU4DC

Name: Burberry Giant Check 100% Cashmere Smoked Check Trench Scarf NWT Retail $450
Item Number: 131658497538
Seller ID: keratin
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Gi...497538?hash=item1ea7753e02:g:WRkAAOSwAKxWUdq9


----------



## Pokpokelite

Dear authenticators, 

Could you please tell me if this scarf is authentic?

Item name: Burberry cashmere scarf

Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/burberry-varmt-kashmir-klassisk-originalt/46292845


----------



## terite

VictoriaBonnet said:


> Wow, i truly admire your abilities. This polo is old indeed, but it was never worn. I found it completely unused, which is unusual for things bought years ago. I was curious if it's fake or not, because i couldnt identify it. It's not available to buy anywhere on the internet i guess. Anyways, Thank you for your expertise.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Pokpokelite said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Could you please tell me if this scarf is authentic?
> 
> Item name: Burberry cashmere scarf
> 
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/burberry-varmt-kashmir-klassisk-originalt/46292845



Pictures are too small and blurry. All I can say is that there are no red flags. What is wrong with the tassels?
t


----------



## terite

ncasiano said:


> Hello everyone! Could any of you please help me authenticate these scarves? Hubby wants to get me a Burberry Scarf for Christmas, so I'm shopping early!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: BLACK FRIDAY SALE!! Authentic Burberry scarf
> Seller ID: lbgraham
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BLACK-FRIDAY-SALE-Authentic-Burberry-scarf-56560905feba1fb125006fe1
> 
> Name: Burberry Scarf Half Mega Check Cashmere 30 x 168 cm
> Item Number: 221949323126
> Seller ID: vabb7307
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sc...323126?hash=item33ad35e776:g:ddUAAOSwxN5WU4DC
> 
> Name: Burberry Giant Check 100% Cashmere Smoked Check Trench Scarf NWT Retail $450
> Item Number: 131658497538
> Seller ID: keratin
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Gi...497538?hash=item1ea7753e02:g:WRkAAOSwAKxWUdq9




1 - Who knows what you will get? Looks like two stock photos, one photo of a label.
2. genuine
3. genuine
t


----------



## terite

Kalimero said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone give me an opinion on this wallet I would greatly appreciate it
> 
> Product: Horseferry Chech and Leather Continental wallet
> Item no.: 39824521
> Color: Tan
> Seller: Italist.com
> 
> Images: *http://imgur.com/a/x8nG5*



Are there any tags in the pocket? The stamps look good.
t


----------



## Kalimero

terite said:


> Are there any tags in the pocket? The stamps look good.
> t



Thanks terite for helping me out!

I couldn't find any tags stitched inside the wallet.
Found some sales tags, but thats all.
Images: *http://imgur.com/a/ZzXwQ*

Should i be worried? :/


----------



## Pokpokelite

terite said:


> Pictures are too small and blurry. All I can say is that there are no red flags. What is wrong with the tassels?
> t



Thank you very much, Terite. Yes, the tassels looks a bit weird.


----------



## dmsg76

Hello All,

First time poster so I hope I did this correctly...I'm thinking of buying my first Burberry cape online at Tradesy. I live in Canada and I have to jump through some hoops to have it shipped so I'd like to be sure (as much as possible) it's authentic before I purchase.  Any help would be appreciated!  I have posted the link plus the photos the seller sent me when I requested a close up of the tags...

Item Name:  Burberry Prorsum Multicolor Colorblock Check Blanket Poncho
Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/outerwear/burberry-poncho-burberry-cape-9583615/
Photos: below

Happy Black Friday everyone!!!


----------



## OohPretty!

Please authenticate this bag for me:
Name: Authentic Burberry Hepburn bag with dust bag
Seller:  tikkystrawberry
eBay number:    
272053782316

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=272053782316&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## terite

dmsg76 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First time poster so I hope I did this correctly...I'm thinking of buying my first Burberry cape online at Tradesy. I live in Canada and I have to jump through some hoops to have it shipped so I'd like to be sure (as much as possible) it's authentic before I purchase.  Any help would be appreciated!  I have posted the link plus the photos the seller sent me when I requested a close up of the tags...
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Prorsum Multicolor Colorblock Check Blanket Poncho
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/outerwear/burberry-poncho-burberry-cape-9583615/
> Photos: below
> 
> Happy Black Friday everyone!!!




Ok, which photos are of the actual item?
The poncho has been faked so I would like to see more photos - eg. what is that white tag at the neck on the photo in the ad?

The paper tags look legit.
Send a better photo of the black Burberry label take STRAIGHT on
t


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me:
> Name: Authentic Burberry Hepburn bag with dust bag
> Seller:  tikkystrawberry
> eBay number:
> 272053782316
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=272053782316&globalID=EBAY-US



Everything shown looks good. We like to see the Made in tag front and back, tags in the pocket.
t


----------



## terite

Philwong said:


> 2



Sorry that I missed this one:

Genuine VINTAGE item - check in the pocket for a size tag.
t


----------



## dmsg76

terite said:


> Ok, which photos are of the actual item?
> The poncho has been faked so I would like to see more photos - eg. what is that white tag at the neck on the photo in the ad?
> 
> The paper tags look legit.
> Send a better photo of the black Burberry label take STRAIGHT on
> t




Some of the photos in the link are stock photos I'm sure but the four I attached separately in my post are the ones she sent to me after I asked for them. 

I missed out on this item as I was working but she said she has two more she's going to list, but that seems suspicious to me. However, I'll see if she can take more photos of the areas you mentioned. 

Thanks!
Dian


----------



## Philwong

terite said:


> Sorry that I missed this one:
> 
> Genuine VINTAGE item - check in the pocket for a size tag.
> t


----------



## terite

Looks good!
t


----------



## Philwong

terite said:


> Looks good!
> t



so you think it's authentic?


----------



## terite

Philwong said:


> so you think it's authentic?



yes, that is what I say for authentic. 

genuine.
t


----------



## kc1512

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this one? Thanks in advance.

Name: Burberry Scarf 
Item Number: 272057843328
Seller ID: n.e.southern
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272057843328


----------



## terite

kc1512 said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this one? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: Burberry Scarf
> Item Number: 272057843328
> Seller ID: n.e.southern
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272057843328



Looks good.t


----------



## Kalimero

terite said:


> Are there any tags in the pocket? The stamps look good.
> t



Thanks terite for helping me out!

I couldn't find any tags stitched inside the wallet.
There is nothing except the serial stamp.
Found some sales tags, but thats all.

Images: *http://imgur.com/a/ZzXwQ*

Should i be worried?


----------



## Eli Lopez

Hi guys I got this Burberry scarf at a thrift store for $67 I was wondering if you could help me authenticate it, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## terite

Kalimero said:


> Thanks terite for helping me out!
> 
> I couldn't find any tags stitched inside the wallet.
> There is nothing except the serial stamp.
> Found some sales tags, but thats all.
> 
> Images: *http://imgur.com/a/ZzXwQ*
> 
> Should i be worried?



No - everything looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Eli Lopez said:


> Hi guys I got this Burberry scarf at a thrift store for $67 I was wondering if you could help me authenticate it, I would really appreciate it.




Send a clear, straight on photo of the tag, and the tag turned inside out.
t


----------



## Eli Lopez

I will take a picture of the tag turned inside out when I am home


----------



## terite

Eli Lopez said:


> I will take a picture of the tag turned inside out when I am home


That looks like the same photo, just zoomed in.

I need a straight on, clearer photo.
t


----------



## Eli Lopez

This is the best picture I could take my camera isn't the best , sorry :/


----------



## Eli Lopez

As for the inside of the tag there is no numeration that's why I have my doubts


----------



## Kalimero

terite said:


> No - everything looks good.
> t



Thanks for your help terite!


----------



## VictoriaBonnet

I need your help Terite. Again. Please!!! 


Photos: http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/VictoriaBonnet/library/Burberry Shirts?sort=3&page=1

Comments: I  know the last shirt is propably a vintage model, it's quite old. But  the other 3 "Brit" models still have their tags attached, they're brand  new. I'm not sure if it's the latest burberry collection, but they were  never worn. I'd like to know if this scarf and shirts are genuine, and  their names if they have one. What's your opinion on this? Thank you so much.


----------



## terite

VictoriaBonnet said:


> I need your help Terite. Again. Please!!!
> 
> 
> Photos: http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/VictoriaBonnet/library/Burberry%20Shirts?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Comments: I  know the last shirt is propably a vintage model, it's quite old. But  the other 3 "Brit" models still have their tags attached, they're brand  new. I'm not sure if it's the latest burberry collection, but they were  never worn. I'd like to know if this scarf and shirts are genuine, and  their names if they have one. What's your opinion on this? Thank you so much.



I can't see everything clearly - but what I can see is fake. Fake scarf for sure, fake black shirt for sure, other shirts look fake also - but would need a better look at the labels - but yikes - all fakes.
t

PS: I see nothing vintage - nothing legit. Where did that come from?


----------



## terite

Eli Lopez said:


> As for the inside of the tag there is no numeration that's why I have my doubts



*Bump for Addy
t*


----------



## VictoriaBonnet

terite said:


> I can't see everything clearly - but what I can see is fake. Fake scarf for sure, fake black shirt for sure, other shirts look fake also - but would need a better look at the labels - but yikes - all fakes.
> t
> 
> PS: I see nothing vintage - nothing legit. Where did that come from?




Thank you, i accidentaly found a "burberry" store on the internet, and they were selling these for like 10 euros, so i thought - damn, what in the world, how could they sell burberrys for which i paid a small fortune in my life for money like this, come on, 10 euros? And then i found out, they actually do sell these items for 10, or even less, all "Burberry" labeled, all "brand new". I just couldn't keep myself from asking you, i know nothing about burberry, really, but one could guess - it was all fake. I wasn't all that sure, because there was an auction or a few where people paid REAL money, not 10 euros, but serious cash for shirts that i said were "burberry brit, with brand new tags". And this is happening on the biggest internet auction site in Poland. Person who run this "store" is propably a "Certified Seller" or whatnot, as he's got a marvelous statistics, and 100% positive buyer's reviews. Ridiculous. Now i'm sure, so thank you for that. I'll post you more photos as he puts them on sale every week from what i've seen. Waiting for another fake scarf people pay 100 euros for. <laughs> 

And, yeah, sorry for my poor English, it's not my first language.


----------



## Sweetredhead23

Hi terite and Addy,

I bought a Burberry Trench on ebay but I am not really sure if this one is a real one or a fake. Could you help me please?

http://m.ebay.de/itm/272048842388?_mwBanner=1&ul_noapp=true

Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

VictoriaBonnet said:


> Thank you, i accidentaly found a "burberry" store on the internet, and they were selling these for like 10 euros, so i thought - damn, what in the world, how could they sell burberrys for which i paid a small fortune in my life for money like this, come on, 10 euros? And then i found out, they actually do sell these items for 10, or even less, all "Burberry" labeled, all "brand new". I just couldn't keep myself from asking you, i know nothing about burberry, really, but one could guess - it was all fake. I wasn't all that sure, because there was an auction or a few where people paid REAL money, not 10 euros, but serious cash for shirts that i said were "burberry brit, with brand new tags". And this is happening on the biggest internet auction site in Poland. Person who run this "store" is propably a "Certified Seller" or whatnot, as he's got a marvelous statistics, and 100% positive buyer's reviews. Ridiculous. Now i'm sure, so thank you for that. I'll post you more photos as he puts them on sale every week from what i've seen. Waiting for another fake scarf people pay 100 euros for. <laughs>
> 
> And, yeah, sorry for my poor English, it's not my first language.



You are welcome. I will help you whenever you post.

Your English is very good - I am impressed that you have more than one language!
t


----------



## cvillian

hello!

I just purchased this Burberry Pembroke belt, but it feels too light to be genuine leather--and it doesn't smell like leather. And the tag says that the interior and exterior are made of calf leather, but the interior is made of a 'suede' like material.  Did I buy a fake?  Thank you in advance!! 

Item Name:Burberry Pembroke Leather Belt
Item Number:331711032416
Seller ID:jenova83 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pe...KMhmcuLnnzm4Tpgs7vOM4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## cvillian

cvillian said:


> hello!
> 
> I just purchased this Burberry Pembroke belt, but it feels too light to be genuine leather--and it doesn't smell like leather. And the tag says that the interior and exterior are made of calf leather, but the interior is made of a 'suede' like material.  Did I buy a fake?  Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Pembroke Leather Belt
> Item Number:331711032416
> Seller ID:jenova83
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pe...KMhmcuLnnzm4Tpgs7vOM4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Here are additional photos:


----------



## cvillian

cvillian said:


> Here are additional photos:


But here is the same belt in 'camel' that I almost purchased at Nordstrom Rack--and it HAS leather on the interior:


----------



## terite

cvillian said:


> hello!
> 
> I just purchased this Burberry Pembroke belt, but it feels too light to be genuine leather--and it doesn't smell like leather. And the tag says that the interior and exterior are made of calf leather, but the interior is made of a 'suede' like material.  Did I buy a fake?  Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Pembroke Leather Belt
> Item Number:331711032416
> Seller ID:jenova83
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pe...KMhmcuLnnzm4Tpgs7vOM4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Everything looks in order.
t
The stamps and the backing also look right.


----------



## cvillian

terite said:


> Everything looks in order.
> t
> The stamps and the backing also look right.


On the black belt (not the camel one), correct?

Thank you SO much for taking the time to look at it!


----------



## terite

cvillian said:


> On the black belt (not the camel one), correct?
> 
> Thank you SO much for taking the time to look at it!



Your belt looks perfect.
t


----------



## cvillian

terite said:


> Your belt looks perfect.
> t


Thank you!!


----------



## terite

cvillian said:


> Thank you!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## curiouscanuck

Hello kind authenticators and experts, 

Can someone kindly please help me in determing whether this beautiful pink beautiful burberry scarf is authentic or not? I did a lot of research but I'm not 100% sure. It does have "SAE 2" under the tag but I'm not sure what that means. I've attached photo's. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sweetredhead23

Hi terite,

Do you think it's an original or is it a fake? 

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDU5/z/OHAAAOSwkZhWS5Zx/$_3.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA2MlgxNjAw/z/YVsAAOSwLzdWS5bp/$_3.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDU5/z/U1kAAOSwLzdWS5Z-/$_3.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDU5/z/W0MAAOSw6dNWS5Zg/$_3.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDU5/z/tBYAAOSwnGJWS5aE/$_3.JPG

What looks different to me is the Burberry interior tag. 
I'm an expert with LV bags but not with Bueberry items so it would be great if you could help me &#128513;
Thank you very much in advance!

Sorry for my bad english. Greetings from Germany!


----------



## Biscuit49

Hi everyone, new here.  I have done everything in my power to make sure this is authentic and (to my eye and based on my research) this look authentic to me.  I figured I would ask the more experienced to see if I am right or mistaken.

Item Name:Burberry Kensington Trench Coat
Article: 3761968
Seller ID: rsikander891
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...924016?hash=item1c5d829830:g:JR0AAOSwZVhWTACO


----------



## terite

curiouscanuck said:


> Hello kind authenticators and experts,
> 
> Can someone kindly please help me in determing whether this beautiful pink beautiful burberry scarf is authentic or not? I did a lot of research but I'm not 100% sure. It does have "SAE 2" under the tag but I'm not sure what that means. I've attached photo's. Thank you in advance.



genuine
t


----------



## terite

Sweetredhead23 said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> Do you think it's an original or is it a fake?
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDU5/z/OHAAAOSwkZhWS5Zx/$_3.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA2MlgxNjAw/z/YVsAAOSwLzdWS5bp/$_3.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDU5/z/U1kAAOSwLzdWS5Z-/$_3.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDU5/z/W0MAAOSw6dNWS5Zg/$_3.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDU5/z/tBYAAOSwnGJWS5aE/$_3.JPG
> 
> What looks different to me is the Burberry interior tag.
> I'm an expert with LV bags but not with Bueberry items so it would be great if you could help me &#128513;
> Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Sorry for my bad english. Greetings from Germany!



Hello Germany!
Tags are fake, I agree
Return it if you can.
t


----------



## terite

Biscuit49 said:


> Hi everyone, new here.  I have done everything in my power to make sure this is authentic and (to my eye and based on my research) this look authentic to me.  I figured I would ask the more experienced to see if I am right or mistaken.
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Kensington Trench Coat
> Article: 3761968
> Seller ID: rsikander891
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...924016?hash=item1c5d829830:g:JR0AAOSwZVhWTACO



fake
t


----------



## Sweetredhead23

Hi terite,
I'll try to return... 
Thank u for your help!


----------



## Biscuit49

terite said:


> fake
> t



Damn.  Guess I have a lot to learn.  If you don't mind, could you tell me what the giveaway is that allows you to tell it is fake?  I checked for button engraving, pattern matching, and even the Article #... is it the tags?



Sweetredhead23 said:


> Hi terite,
> I'll try to return...
> Thank u for your help!



Did you also order from this individual off Ebay? rsikander891?  I looked at your post and the jackets look near identical.


----------



## Sweetredhead23

Biscuit49 said:


> Damn.  Guess I have a lot to learn.  If you don't mind, could you tell me what the giveaway is that allows you to tell it is fake?  I checked for button engraving, pattern matching, and even the Article #... is it the tags?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also order from this individual off Ebay? rsikander891?  I looked at your post and the jackets look near identical.



No, I get the trench here in Germany...the trench looks so great and so authentic. The only one thing that made me doubt was the tag. The letters Burberry are strange...I hoped this was because the trench could be an older one...((


----------



## Sweetredhead23

Sweetredhead23 said:


> No, I get the trench here in Germany...the trench looks so great and so authentic. The only one thing that made me doubt was the tag. The letters Burberry are strange...I hoped this was because the trench could be an older one...((



And here a lot of online sellers are selling the same model for 900 eur...I thought it could be real, but otherwise this strange tag...


----------



## Biscuit49

Sweetredhead23 said:


> No, I get the trench here in Germany...the trench looks so great and so authentic. The only one thing that made me doubt was the tag. The letters Burberry are strange...I hoped this was because the trench could be an older one...((



I just bought a very similar one from a seller off Ebay.  I am going to have to inspect it upon arrival.  I checked the article # with Burberry and this model (the real one anyway) was made around 2012.  If it is indeed fake, it was based off that older model.

Which tag specifically looks strange to you?  I am trying to learn.


----------



## Sweetredhead23

Biscuit49 said:


> I just bought a very similar one from a seller off Ebay.  I am going to have to inspect it upon arrival.  I checked the article # with Burberry and this model (the real one anyway) was made around 2012.  If it is indeed fake, it was based off that older model.
> 
> Which tag specifically looks strange to you?  I am trying to learn.



This one:

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA2MlgxNjAw/z/YVsAAOSwLzdWS5bp/$_3.JPG

It's the same like yours


----------



## terite

Sweetredhead23 said:


> Hi terite,
> I'll try to return...
> Thank u for your help!



You are welcome - good luck.
t


----------



## terite

Biscuit49 said:


> Damn.  Guess I have a lot to learn.  If you don't mind, could you tell me what the giveaway is that allows you to tell it is fake?  I checked for button engraving, pattern matching, and even the Article #... is it the tags?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also order from this individual off Ebay? rsikander891?  I looked at your post and the jackets look near identical.



Both fakes - 
t


----------



## Biscuit49

terite said:


> Both fakes -
> t



Right, but how specifically can you tell?  assuming it is the tags, what about the tag is the "giveaway" that the item is fake?


----------



## terite

Biscuit49 said:


> Right, but how specifically can you tell?  assuming it is the tags, what about the tag is the "giveaway" that the item is fake?



The labels on the coat are the most obvious giveaway in this case.
t


----------



## Biscuit49

terite said:


> The labels on the coat are the most obvious giveaway in this case.
> t



Interesting, can you tell me specifically what about the label?

The reason I am so confused is: I checked the article # and even the size number corresponding.  According to Burberry themselves, that item/article number is correct and even the sizing number?  Are fakers really this good?

I checked a local outlet and they actually have this item in the correct color.  I do not mean to question your knowledge, but is it possible you are mistaken?


----------



## terite

Biscuit49 said:


> Interesting, can you tell me specifically what about the label?
> 
> The reason I am so confused is: I checked the article # and even the size number corresponding.  According to Burberry themselves, that item/article number is correct and even the sizing number?  Are fakers really this good?
> 
> I checked a local outlet and they actually have this item in the correct color.  I do not mean to question your knowledge, but is it possible you are mistaken?



You are welcome to seek a second or more opinions. There are a few services online that you can try.
t


----------



## Sweetredhead23

I was at the Burberry shop last Saturday and the Trenchs were so similar...it could be said identical. The only thing different was the materialtag.
@Biscuit49: Could we keep in touch and when we hear something new we contact the other one?


----------



## latteholic

I see


----------



## ML_603

Hi,

I have recently bought this burberry scarf off eBay and I was wondering whether you would kindly authenticate it for me?
If it is fake I am going to send it back!

s18.postimg.org/lao1a88hh/IMG_3368.jpg

s18.postimg.org/7jjk80jjp/IMG_3369.jpg

s18.postimg.org/l7zk9nfg5/IMG_3370.jpg

s18.postimg.org/bemyal2ph/IMG_3371.jpg

s18.postimg.org/65rxcpkad/IMG_3372.jpg

s18.postimg.org/48qlue48l/IMG_3373.jpg

s18.postimg.org/vpu7j55o5/IMG_3374.jpg

s18.postimg.org/mklupa29h/IMG_3375.jpg

s18.postimg.org/9f6cj68dx/IMG_3376.jpg

s18.postimg.org/5lcwa0r1x/IMG_3377.jpg

Thanks


----------



## AshleyNicole25

Hello All!

I was looking for some expert assistance! I recently bought this I believe "Retro" Burberry Nova Check Trench coat on eBay from what seemed liked a reputable buyer-however when I received my package and closely examined the coat-I am afraid that it is a counterfeit 
If someone could kindly take a look and let me know-I would greatly appreciate it! 

Notice the Buttons (No Burberry Text)-the lining, the hangtag, the care tag on the inner lining-I don't know. The owner swears that it is Authentic however can not show any evidence of this. I need some backing and an expert eye so I can go to Ebay about this!


----------



## terite

ML_603 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently bought this burberry scarf off eBay and I was wondering whether you would kindly authenticate it for me?
> If it is fake I am going to send it back!
> 
> s18.postimg.org/lao1a88hh/IMG_3368.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/7jjk80jjp/IMG_3369.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/l7zk9nfg5/IMG_3370.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/bemyal2ph/IMG_3371.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/65rxcpkad/IMG_3372.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/48qlue48l/IMG_3373.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/vpu7j55o5/IMG_3374.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/mklupa29h/IMG_3375.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/9f6cj68dx/IMG_3376.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/5lcwa0r1x/IMG_3377.jpg
> 
> Thanks


looks good
t


----------



## terite

AshleyNicole25 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I was looking for some expert assistance! I recently bought this I believe "Retro" Burberry Nova Check Trench coat on eBay from what seemed liked a reputable buyer-however when I received my package and closely examined the coat-I am afraid that it is a counterfeit
> If someone could kindly take a look and let me know-I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Notice the Buttons (No Burberry Text)-the lining, the hangtag, the care tag on the inner lining-I don't know. The owner swears that it is Authentic however can not show any evidence of this. I need some backing and an expert eye so I can go to Ebay about this!



It is ok that the buttons are not engraved in this case.
Can you please send a CLEAR photo of the blue label at the neck?
t


----------



## Philwong

Is this authentic? Burberry trench hoodie


----------



## AshleyNicole25

terite said:


> It is ok that the buttons are not engraved in this case.
> Can you please send a CLEAR photo of the blue label at the neck?
> t


of course! I will send to you tomorrow morning in natural daylight


----------



## terite

Philwong said:


> Is this authentic? Burberry trench hoodie



genuine vintage
t


----------



## Philwong

terite said:


> genuine vintage
> t



thanks again


----------



## Sweetredhead23

Biscuit49 said:


> Interesting, can you tell me specifically what about the label?
> 
> The reason I am so confused is: I checked the article # and even the size number corresponding.  According to Burberry themselves, that item/article number is correct and even the sizing number?  Are fakers really this good?
> 
> I checked a local outlet and they actually have this item in the correct color.  I do not mean to question your knowledge, but is it possible you are mistaken?




Something new?


----------



## latteholic

Hello.

Could you please authenticate this Nova Check Star-printed Hernville Hobo, which I got from ebay?
 When I compare it with my own another Nova bag from department store, the surface looks quite lough and bumpy(?). Is it normal for the star-printed bag? Mine has very gentle surface. I am quite confusing. I do really appreciate if anyone could help me. THANKS. 

 Regards,


----------



## latteholic

More pics!


----------



## terite

latteholic said:


> More pics!




I agree that those surfaces will feel different from each other. Also, one will seem less bendable/soft.

But they are both genuine.
t
PS: also - the one with the stars will be more prone to picking up color from your jeans/your coat - so you have to be more careful with it.


----------



## Philwong

Hey t, is this authentic?


----------



## Biscuit49

terite said:


> You are welcome to seek a second or more opinions. There are a few services online that you can try.
> t



Like I said, I do not doubt you, I just want to know what specifically (like what on the tag looks "off") makes you say the coat was fake.  It is hard to learn things when someone just says: "the tag".



Sweetredhead23 said:


> I was at the Burberry shop last Saturday and the Trenchs were so similar...it could be said identical. The only thing different was the materialtag.
> @Biscuit49: Could we keep in touch and when we hear something new we contact the other one?



I returned the e-bay coat, but I am going to the burberry outlet tomorrow to pick up this coat, so no question on authenticity.  When I do, I will compare it and see if I can find any differences.


----------



## Sweetredhead23

Biscuit49 said:


> Like I said, I do not doubt you, I just want to know what specifically (like what on the tag looks "off") makes you say the coat was fake.  It is hard to learn things when someone just says: "the tag".
> 
> 
> 
> I returned the e-bay coat, but I am going to the burberry outlet tomorrow to pick up this coat, so no question on authenticity.  When I do, I will compare it and see if I can find any differences.



Perfect! I was in the Burberry store again and the 2014 model looks a litle bit different (e.g. the cotton canvas with the nova check muster was thicker and the metal rings were more "round") but I think the one we bought was an older model (2012 or older). One thing I use to verify LV bags are like they smells and this always works. I have smelled the Burberry canvas at the store and mine smells not different. I really don't understand how a copy could look and be so identical to the original. Only the tag is not the "normal" one. It could be you get more information at the outlet if you ask specifically for that.


----------



## curiouscanuck

terite said:


> genuine
> t



thank you so much terite


----------



## latteholic

Thank you very much for your clear explanation. 
Regards,


----------



## lee_dya

Hi all, can you please help me authenticate this bag?Thanks!
Item name: Burberry small banner bag
Seller: friend of friend
Photos:


----------



## Philwong

Noticed the stitching of the collar but not sure still, same jacket as the pictures from before


----------



## creasybear

hello experts,

Kindly advise me if this Burberry cashmere scarf is real. I've never seen a Burberry scarf with the print only on one side. I don't know if this is a vintage thing or a fake, thank you in advance and happy holidays


----------



## terite

Philwong said:


> Hey t, is this authentic?



We like to see the label at the neck and a photo of the entire coat.
t


----------



## terite

I returned the e-bay coat, but I am going to the burberry outlet tomorrow to pick up this coat, so no question on authenticity.  When I do, I will compare it and see if I can find any differences.[/QUOTE]

Sounds good.
t


----------



## terite

curiouscanuck said:


> thank you so much terite



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

latteholic said:


> Thank you very much for your clear explanation.
> Regards,



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

lee_dya said:


> Hi all, can you please help me authenticate this bag?Thanks!
> Item name: Burberry small banner bag
> Seller: friend of friend
> Photos:


Please send a photo of the open inside of the bag and a shoy of the Burberry lettering on the front.
t


----------



## terite

creasybear said:


> hello experts,
> 
> Kindly advise me if this Burberry cashmere scarf is real. I've never seen a Burberry scarf with the print only on one side. I don't know if this is a vintage thing or a fake, thank you in advance and happy holidays



I think this looks good - is it quite thick? It is a vintage item.
t


----------



## Philwong

terite said:


> We like to see the label at the neck and a photo of the entire coat.
> t


----------



## terite

*Bump to Addy
t*


----------



## VictoriaBonnet

> other shirts look fake also - but would need a better look at the labels - but yikes - all fakes


When i asked the seller about authenticity of this shirt, he insisted it's all genuine and factory new. Anyways, i think you're right. It doesn't look good. Look at the inside tag. I've never seen anything like this. http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/VictoriaBonnet/library/What%20the%20actual%20F_?sort=3&page=1


BTW. Do you think i should report this seller? Selling fakes isn't legal. And he told it's genuine.


----------



## terite

VictoriaBonnet said:


> When i asked the seller about authenticity of this shirt, he insisted it's all genuine and factory new. Anyways, i think you're right. It doesn't look good. Look at the inside tag. I've never seen anything like this. http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/VictoriaBonnet/library/What the actual F_?sort=3&page=1
> 
> 
> BTW. Do you think i should report this seller? Selling fakes isn't legal. And he told it's genuine.




Fake
Yes, please report that - so should people who follow these authentication threads. 

Of COURSE, the sellers of fakes insist that the items are new and authentic - they are in the business of theft. Sometimes they were tricked also with their purchase in the first place - who knows. 
t


----------



## curiouscanuck

terite said:


> I think this looks good - is it quite thick? It is a vintage item.
> t



Hi terite, thank you very much for the response. Yes, it is quite thick. The newer burberry cashmere scarves I've seen in stores were never this thick it seems.


----------



## cvillian

terite said:


> Your belt looks perfect.
> t


I did end up returning the belt; I kept it for a couple of days, but it never smelled of leather or had the weight of leather.   I recently found 2 Burberry Pembroke belts on eBay and they both look very different: one looks like the leather is 'stamped' and the other looks of natural grain. One is lined in a 'suede-like material and one of a high-grain, glossy leather.  Did Burberry change the way they manufactured this belt?


----------



## terite

curiouscanuck said:


> Hi terite, thank you very much for the response. Yes, it is quite thick. The newer burberry cashmere scarves I've seen in stores were never this thick it seems.



You are welcome - and I agree - I love the vintage - thicker - cashmere scarves.
t


----------



## terite

cvillian said:


> I did end up returning the belt; I kept it for a couple of days, but it never smelled of leather or had the weight of leather.   I recently found 2 Burberry Pembroke belts on eBay and they both look very different: one looks like the leather is 'stamped' and the other looks of natural grain. One is lined in a 'suede-like material and one of a high-grain, glossy leather.  Did Burberry change the way they manufactured this belt?



I would not be surprised to see many variations of this belt.
t


----------



## cvillian

terite said:


> I would not be surprised to see many variations of this belt.
> t


Good to know--thank you!


----------



## authprada

Item name: 2 Burberry vintage wool bags
Link to photos:

http://s568.photobucket.com/user/aalfredp/library/?view=recent&page=1

Hi! I bought these two vintage wool Burberry purses on eBay around July or so (the listings are no longer available). Are they authentic? The first 5 photos are of the grey one, and the 4 photos following are of the tan bag. They are both made of wool. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Philwong

Burberry tie
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Black-and-Silver-Bold-Plaid-Design-Silk-Tie-/272062630139

Is this authentic?


----------



## Philwong

Authentic cufflinks?


----------



## siygrace11

Hi! Can you guys help me authenticate this coat, got it at a pre loved store


----------



## ka.gonenc

Hello dear authenticators! Please help me with this coat, if there are no red flags so far i will buy it and make detailed pictures. Thanks in advance!
Item name: Burberry coat
Item link: http://www.modacruz.com/Mor_Burberry_Palto-Kaban_Burberry-uzun-manto_1100477
Seller id: likenewfashion


----------



## cc_1028

Dear experts, please help to authentic this snood. Thanks in advance.

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-g5OY7l9j3u8/Vmi_Wvu796I/AAAAAAAADrc/lEmW_vaOSc0/s800-Ic42/image.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-P8wPrXWhPlI/Vmi_XK6R-vI/AAAAAAAADrg/HDz7RjfoP6o/s800-Ic42/image.jpg


----------



## ncasiano

Hi everyone, could you please help me out? (Both auctions end in a few hours)


Item Name: EUC BURBERRY GIANT CHECK NOVA PLAID CASHMERE SCARF SCOTLAND 200x36 CM
Item Number: 191753674079
Seller ID: scottyproshop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191753674079?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name:  BNWT Burberry Giant Exploded Check Cashmere Scarf Camel $395
Item Number: 311499684580
Seller ID: vkaropel 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/31149968458...9&_trkparms=gh1g=I311499684580.N36.S2.R2.TR12

Since the second link only had a stock image, I asked the seller for pictures of the actual scarf and tag, and I attached what he/she sent me. I'd never seen that kind of fringe on a burberry scarf... Thoughts?

THANKS!


----------



## cc_1028

I receive another scarf today. Please kindly help to authenticate. Thanks millions. 


Scarf 2
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Y_ZGHvdlylo/VmnwVnQDX7I/AAAAAAAADr4/vgDWYNFGR_4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-P_V25JOwBTQ/VmnwVaA7PKI/AAAAAAAADr0/_gWltBlVRK4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg


----------



## historygal

I don't have much experience with Burberry, so I would greatly appreciate help with the authentication of this bag.  Thank you.

Item Name: Burberry Susanna black leather Studded hobo bucket bag
Item number: 201437882129
Seller ID: asim_m
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201437882129?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
My pictures:


----------



## VictoriaBonnet

What about this one, t ? 


http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/VictoriaBonnet/library/Burberry%20Sweater?sort=3&page=1


Looks bad to me, but i don't know. Just something doesn't feel right about these tags. Damn, i really know nothing bout burberry, all listings seems fake to me. Or they really are fake.


----------



## terite

VictoriaBonnet said:


> What about this one, t ?
> 
> 
> http://s1308.photobucket.com/user/VictoriaBonnet/library/Burberry Sweater?sort=3&page=1
> 
> 
> Looks bad to me, but i don't know. Just something doesn't feel right about these tags. Damn, i really know nothing bout burberry, all listings seems fake to me. Or they really are fake.



Yes, the striped shirt/sweater is fake for sure.
t


----------



## terite

historygal said:


> I don't have much experience with Burberry, so I would greatly appreciate help with the authentication of this bag.  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Susanna black leather Studded hobo bucket bag
> Item number: 201437882129
> Seller ID: asim_m
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201437882129?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> My pictures:
> This bag looks good.
> t


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> I receive another scarf today. Please kindly help to authenticate. Thanks millions.
> 
> 
> Scarf 2
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Y_ZGHvdlylo/VmnwVnQDX7I/AAAAAAAADr4/vgDWYNFGR_4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-P_V25JOwBTQ/VmnwVaA7PKI/AAAAAAAADr0/_gWltBlVRK4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg



Is there another tag on the back?

A content tag?
Send a photo of the tag inside out.
t


----------



## terite

*HI:

There is very limited wifi where I am right now - and many of the auctions/links will not load for me from here. I will be back MONDAY.
T*


----------



## lee_dya

terite said:


> Please send a photo of the open inside of the bag and a shoy of the Burberry lettering on the front.
> t


----------



## TooManyFakes

Please help me authenticate this bag.

Item Name: BURBERRY'S Noval Plaid vintage shoulder bag made in England 100% leather trim
Item Number: 331729311861
Seller ID: arche.natal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331729311861?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Abril13

Please help me authenticate this bag.. A relative gave me this way way back.Thanks!!


----------



## terite

TooManyFakes said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY'S Noval Plaid vintage shoulder bag made in England 100% leather trim
> Item Number: 331729311861
> Seller ID: arche.natal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331729311861?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Genuine vintage bag - sometimes called a saddle bag.
t


----------



## terite

Abril13 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.. A relative gave me this way way back.Thanks!!



Fake - 

t


----------



## terite

Looks good
t


----------



## heyrenee

Item name: embossed check leather wallet black
Item #: 172027048524
Seller ID: kenn.sull
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Blac...nental-Wallet-550-00-/172027048524?nav=SEARCH
Comments: new to Burberry, would really appreciate this! TIA! &#128522;


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Dear experts, please help to authentic this snood. Thanks in advance.
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-g5OY7l9j3u8/Vmi_Wvu796I/AAAAAAAADrc/lEmW_vaOSc0/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-P8wPrXWhPlI/Vmi_XK6R-vI/AAAAAAAADrg/HDz7RjfoP6o/s800-Ic42/image.jpg



Tag and item looks good.t


----------



## terite

heyrenee said:


> Item name: embossed check leather wallet black
> Item #: 172027048524
> Seller ID: kenn.sull
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Blac...nental-Wallet-550-00-/172027048524?nav=SEARCH
> Comments: new to Burberry, would really appreciate this! TIA! &#128522;



Need to see serial number, inside stamp
clearer view of the paper tag
t


----------



## terite

Philwong said:


> Burberry tie
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Black-and-Silver-Bold-Plaid-Design-Silk-Tie-/272062630139
> 
> Is this authentic?



I think not - label is fake.
t


----------



## historygal

Thank you so much, terite!  I am so happy because I have been wanting this bag for over two years.  Excited to do a reveal soon!




terite said:


> historygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have much experience with Burberry, so I would greatly appreciate help with the authentication of this bag.  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Susanna black leather Studded hobo bucket bag
> Item number: 201437882129
> Seller ID: asim_m
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201437882129?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> My pictures:
> This bag looks good.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

*Back from no wifi adventure!

If I have missed anyone, my apologies.

Please repost.

t*


----------



## TooManyFakes

terite said:


> Genuine vintage bag - sometimes called a saddle bag.
> t


Thank you!  Online guides were no help.  The gold stamp on front mixed with the silver hardware threw me off.


----------



## terite

TooManyFakes said:


> Thank you!  Online guides were no help.  The gold stamp on front mixed with the silver hardware threw me off.



Well, the uneven fabric would also set you off - but in the 80/90's this is what they did. Also it likely has a leather interior
t


----------



## lee_dya

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Yay! Thank you!!


----------



## terite

lee_dya said:


> Yay! Thank you!!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## authprada

Hi! Are these bags authentic ? This is a repost. thank you so much Terite. Welcome back !



authprada said:


> Item name: 2 Burberry vintage wool bags
> Link to photos:
> 
> http://s568.photobucket.com/user/aalfredp/library/?view=recent&page=1
> 
> Hi! I bought these two vintage wool Burberry purses on eBay around July or so (the listings are no longer available). Are they authentic? The first 5 photos are of the grey one, and the 4 photos following are of the tan bag. They are both made of wool.
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

authprada said:


> Hi! Are these bags authentic ? This is a repost. thank you so much Terite. Welcome back !



Sorry I missed your post.

All three Burberry bags shown in the link are genuine bags.

(Vintage)
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

ka.gonenc said:


> Hello dear authenticators! Please help me with this coat, if there are no red flags so far i will buy it and make detailed pictures. Thanks in advance!
> Item name: Burberry coat
> Item link: http://www.modacruz.com/Mor_Burberry_Palto-Kaban_Burberry-uzun-manto_1100477
> Seller id: likenewfashion



Link does not work because i bought it, it should come to me in a few days and then i will be able to make more pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Steve0819

Good morning! PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE! 

It's my mothers birthday and I'm trying to buy her a nice Burberry scarf. I just bought and item on eBay and I wanted to make sure the scarf was genuine before I went ahead and paid for it! Thank you to all that can help. 

Item: Mega Check Modal Scarf Blue Slate
Item # 39911341
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172024171854 

Please let me know if any more information is needed


----------



## Steve0819

Sorry forgot the pictures!


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Link does not work because i bought it, it should come to me in a few days and then i will be able to make more pictures. Thanks!



Ok, send photos when you get it.
t


----------



## terite

Steve0819 said:


> Good morning! PLEASE HELP AUTHENTICATE!
> 
> It's my mothers birthday and I'm trying to buy her a nice Burberry scarf. I just bought and item on eBay and I wanted to make sure the scarf was genuine before I went ahead and paid for it! Thank you to all that can help.
> 
> Item: Mega Check Modal Scarf Blue Slate
> Item # 39911341
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172024171854
> 
> Please let me know if any more information is needed



No red flags - we like to see the paper tags front and inside, and the entire scarf.
You could send photos when the item arrives.
t


----------



## Steve0819

Thank you so much! it's a big purchase for my mother's birthday so i'm trying not to screw it up. Will go ahead and pay for the item and will put up more pictures once i receive the scarf. Again, thank you for the quick reply T.


----------



## terite

Steve0819 said:


> Thank you so much! it's a big purchase for my mother's birthday so i'm trying not to screw it up. Will go ahead and pay for the item and will put up more pictures once i receive the scarf. Again, thank you for the quick reply T.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## silvcrystal

Hello, I would like to get help authenticating this coat I got from ebay. Your help is greatly appreciated! I

Item name: Burberry London Black Trench Coat with Gold Zipper Detail
item #: 181946718400
Seller ID: fashionista678 
link:http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=181946718400&txnId=0
I tried uploading more pictures but I keep getting error message.


----------



## silvcrystal

I'm so Sorry,  this is a continuation post of #*5394*


----------



## cc_1028

terite said:


> Is there another tag on the back?
> 
> A content tag?
> Send a photo of the tag inside out.
> t



Unfortunately this is the only tag on the scarf. 
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-P_V25JOwBTQ/VmnwVaA7PKI/AAAAAAAADr0/_gWltBlVRK4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg


----------



## cc_1028

Glad to have you back Terite~~~ 
I have another snood just received today need your help.  Thank you 
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2kjTQTCh2EU/VnE0lI-7-FI/AAAAAAAADs4/swIWjlYcrqc/s800-Ic42/image.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-V4dcO-4RF_c/VnE0nv011CI/AAAAAAAADtU/HK01DIUged0/s800-Ic42/image.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-xcLC0WqJZiM/VnE0nEZALlI/AAAAAAAADtI/MOymzcmS2-k/s800-Ic42/image.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-j68iqXxRf5Y/VnE0oXXnzgI/AAAAAAAADtY/1xr_zrq6ut4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Unfortunately this is the only tag on the scarf.
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-P_V25JOwBTQ/VmnwVaA7PKI/AAAAAAAADr0/_gWltBlVRK4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg



The label looks good, as does the fabric and design.
t


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Glad to have you back Terite~~~
> I have another snood just received today need your help.  Thank you
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2kjTQTCh2EU/VnE0lI-7-FI/AAAAAAAADs4/swIWjlYcrqc/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-V4dcO-4RF_c/VnE0nv011CI/AAAAAAAADtU/HK01DIUged0/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-xcLC0WqJZiM/VnE0nEZALlI/AAAAAAAADtI/MOymzcmS2-k/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-j68iqXxRf5Y/VnE0oXXnzgI/AAAAAAAADtY/1xr_zrq6ut4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg



Everything looks good.
t


----------



## AspiringGraceKe

Hey everyone!

Long time lurker, first time poster.

Item Name: Cashmere Blue Checkers 53" Scarf
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-cashmere-blue-checkers-scarf-56527e865a49d030320087c7
Photos:















Can you help me authenticate this? The tag typography and stitching seem consistent with other Burberry scarves.

Thanks!


----------



## DJSirena

Would you/someone please take a look at this?

Item Name: Burberry Beige Small Haymarket Check Crossbody Bag
Item Number: 262184152815 or 3d0b64aeef:g:tMcAAOSwBahVZ8Nh
Seller ID: goldensecret14

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Be...152815?hash=item3d0b64aeef:g:tMcAAOSwBahVZ8Nh


----------



## terite

silvcrystal said:


> I'm so Sorry,  this is a continuation post of #*5394*



The link does not work for me.

The labels are perfect - send a photo of the coat.
t


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Unfortunately this is the only tag on the scarf.
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-P_V25JOwBTQ/VmnwVaA7PKI/AAAAAAAADr0/_gWltBlVRK4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg



Send a photo of the inside folded edge of that label.
t


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Glad to have you back Terite~~~
> I have another snood just received today need your help.  Thank you
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2kjTQTCh2EU/VnE0lI-7-FI/AAAAAAAADs4/swIWjlYcrqc/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-V4dcO-4RF_c/VnE0nv011CI/AAAAAAAADtU/HK01DIUged0/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-xcLC0WqJZiM/VnE0nEZALlI/AAAAAAAADtI/MOymzcmS2-k/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-j68iqXxRf5Y/VnE0oXXnzgI/AAAAAAAADtY/1xr_zrq6ut4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

AspiringGraceKe said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Item Name: Cashmere Blue Checkers 53" Scarf
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-cashmere-blue-checkers-scarf-56527e865a49d030320087c7
> Photos:
> 
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this? The tag typography and stitching seem consistent with other Burberry scarves.
> 
> Thanks!



genuine happy scarf
t


----------



## terite

DJSirena said:


> Would you/someone please take a look at this?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Beige Small Haymarket Check Crossbody Bag
> Item Number: 262184152815 or 3d0b64aeef:g:tMcAAOSwBahVZ8Nh
> Seller ID: goldensecret14
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Be...152815?hash=item3d0b64aeef:g:tMcAAOSwBahVZ8Nh



genuine
t


----------



## silvcrystal

terite said:


> The link does not work for me.
> 
> The labels are perfect - send a photo of the coat.
> 
> t


Thank you, Terite, for taking the time to help.  I have photos of front and back.


----------



## terite

silvcrystal said:


> Thank you, Terite, for taking the time to help.  I have photos of front and back.



Looks good
t


----------



## donnu

Can someone please look at this scarf? Does anyone have any information about it, I can't seem to find any similar.

http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/anno...clickthrough=true&searchQuery=burberry+skjerf

The page is in norwegian, but the pictures are the most important, thank you!


----------



## terite

donnu said:


> Can someone please look at this scarf? Does anyone have any information about it, I can't seem to find any similar.
> 
> http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/anno...clickthrough=true&searchQuery=burberry+skjerf
> 
> The page is in norwegian, but the pictures are the most important, thank you!



Sure - that looks familiar.

It is about four? years old (I think).
Genuine
I have a black one
t


----------



## donnu

terite said:


> Sure - that looks familiar.
> 
> It is about four? years old (I think).
> Genuine
> I have a black one
> t




That's good to hear, thank you! It goes for about 230 USD, maybe a bit too much for that old a scarf. But it is nice and a different though!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Terite,

If you could take a look at this for me when you have the chance. Thank you  

Item: Burberry Check Scarf (purple)
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/100-cashmere-Burberry-scarf-566f52f915c8af43f206a146
Seller: centreville
Notes: I've also posted additional photos that I took when I received the item, mainly just up close shots for better viewing.


----------



## terite

ThisVNchick said:


> Terite,
> 
> If you could take a look at this for me when you have the chance. Thank you
> 
> Item: Burberry Check Scarf (purple)
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/100-cashmere-Burberry-scarf-566f52f915c8af43f206a146
> Seller: centreville
> Notes: I've also posted additional photos that I took when I received the item, mainly just up close shots for better viewing.



Genuine
t


----------



## anna67

This bag is authentic??


----------



## anna67

anna67 said:


> This bag is authentic??


 ?


----------



## terite

anna67 said:


> ?



Need a closer photo of the outside tag, inside photo, photo of interior fabric label, any embossed hardware, zipper pull.
t


----------



## anna67

This is the original auction.
http://jpegbay.com/gallery/004853390-.html#1.
Take a look.
Thank you


----------



## naruto20023

Hi Terite can you please check if this is legit please Thank you
Item:http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=221969611065&txnId=0


----------



## silvcrystal

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you so much, Terite!


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> Hi Terite can you please check if this is legit please Thank you
> Item:http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=221969611065&txnId=0



This link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

anna67 said:


> This is the original auction.
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/004853390-.html#1.
> Take a look.
> Thank you




I am not certain.

It does not have the blue interior (Blue Label) label that I would expect, it does not have embossed hardware or the logo that I would expect. 

I do not know much about OLD blue label items - which is the only thing that might explain this bag.

Some things about it do not look like Burberry to me, but I can't say with certainty that it is not genuine - the fabric and the style look right, even the front badge looks right.

I can't say that it is fake. 

Anyone else?
t


----------



## naruto20023

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221969611065?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT]
hi terite here's right link.
and the pictures as well


----------



## naruto20023

one more photo


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> one more photo



Ask for photos of the content tag and the size tag and the inside of the coat.

But there are no red flags for me - this is Made in Japan - Japan Burberry London - so 

t


----------



## naruto20023

hi, so does it look legit to you ? btw what are red flags ?


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> hi, so does it look legit to you ? btw what are red flags ?



Yes, so far it looks legit - but we like to see the inside tags.

No red flags means that so far it looks good - or that nothing is jumping out screaming fake.
t


----------



## Steve0819

Hi T,

Here are the pictures of the scarf! i just received it in the mail.


----------



## Steve0819

more


----------



## anna67

terite said:


> I am not certain.
> 
> It does not have the blue interior (Blue Label) label that I would expect, it does not have embossed hardware or the logo that I would expect.
> 
> I do not know much about OLD blue label items - which is the only thing that might explain this bag.
> 
> Some things about it do not look like Burberry to me, but I can't say with certainty that it is not genuine - the fabric and the style look right, even the front badge looks right.
> 
> I can't say that it is fake.
> 
> Anyone else?
> t


Thank you.
I have done a little search and I believe it is genuine.
I don't know what to believe.
If it was fake his list remain at ebay?
They have a good team and they remove all the fake items.


----------



## Spicy87

I haven't really been to TPF in a while, but my parents gave me a Burberry scarf for my birthday... I don't know where they bought it (but it wasn't a Burberry store), so I want to make sure they didn't get scammed. They're trusting and I'm not. 

It would be great of someone could look over the photos and let me know what you think. Thank you! 

Item Name (if you know it): I don't know.
Link (if available): - 
Photos: 







 



 







 



 


 

 

I hope I didn't forget to include something important. 

Oh, and the tags were still attached when I got it, so I took them off myself.


----------



## terite

Spicy87 said:


> I haven't really been to TPF in a while, but my parents gave me a Burberry scarf for my birthday... I don't know where they bought it (but it wasn't a Burberry store), so I want to make sure they didn't get scammed. They're trusting and I'm not.
> 
> It would be great of someone could look over the photos and let me know what you think. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): I don't know.
> Link (if available): -
> Photos:
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't forget to include something important.
> 
> Oh, and the tags were still attached when I got it, so I took them off myself.



Oh, that is too bad.

Sorry - it is fake
t


----------



## terite

anna67 said:


> Thank you.
> I have done a little search and I believe it is genuine.
> I don't know what to believe.
> If it was fake his list remain at ebay?
> They have a good team and they remove all the fake items.





ebay - sorry - but there are lots of fakes on ebay - always check before you pay. 

My hunch is that it is genuine, but older.
t


----------



## terite

Steve0819 said:


> more



Everything looks perfect.

Your mom is gonna love that.

t


----------



## anna67

Thank you very much for your time.if you ever come to Greece I will be happy to cook for you traditional Greek cuisine.
I know that ebay have a lot of fakes but when I try to sell my Burberry shawl they removed my list.
The shawl it was 100% genuine I buy it from official Burberry shop at Athens but I didn't keep the receipt.
Vero team of ebay say that it was fake!!


----------



## Spicy87

terite said:


> Oh, that is too bad.
> 
> Sorry - it is fake
> t



Oh no... What do I do now??? This is bad... I don't want my parents to feel bad about it.

Thank you very much! 

Edit: I've been googling Burberry scarves for a long time now, because I'm still hoping it's not a fake... They need to tell me where they bought it. 
Thanks again!


----------



## tata78

Hello! Could you help to authenticate this coat?
Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Brit duffle coat
Link (if available): -
Photos: attached

Thank you very much!


----------



## tata78

Photo
http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/tata781/media/IMG_8199_zpsuwib5qct.jpg.html?filters[user]=140919196&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=7


----------



## terite

anna67 said:


> Thank you very much for your time.if you ever come to Greece I will be happy to cook for you traditional Greek cuisine.
> I know that ebay have a lot of fakes but when I try to sell my Burberry shawl they removed my list.
> The shawl it was 100% genuine I buy it from official Burberry shop at Athens but I didn't keep the receipt.
> Vero team of ebay say that it was fake!!




Very frustrating! 

I have had VERO remove my authentic items too - more than once! I had to open a case with them, and prove my items - then two years later, the same thing happened to me again.

These cases took a long time - very stressful.
Yet, I see fakes on ebay regularly.

I hope you were able to sell your shawl another way.
t


----------



## terite

Spicy87 said:


> Oh no... What do I do now??? This is bad... I don't want my parents to feel bad about it.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Edit: I've been googling Burberry scarves for a long time now, because I'm still hoping it's not a fake... They need to tell me where they bought it.
> Thanks again!



Very sad - but it was a gift - what can you do? Fakes hurt all the way down the line.
t


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Photo
> http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/tata781/media/IMG_8199_zpsuwib5qct.jpg.html?filters[user]=140919196&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=7



Sorry this link doesn't work for me.
t


----------



## naruto20023

ok terite. i got the tag. is it legit ?


----------



## ka.gonenc

ka.gonenc said:


> Link does not work because i bought it, it should come to me in a few days and then i will be able to make more pictures. Thanks!



Hello T! Received the coat today, will add some pictures, hope you will help me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ka.gonenc

Metal details


----------



## ka.gonenc

Details


----------



## ka.gonenc

Label


----------



## ka.gonenc

Labels


----------



## ka.gonenc

Will be grateful for any help. I posted in a proper format in my previous messages but now the link does not work any more since i bought it. I have 2 days left to start a return so hope that these pictures i provided are enough. Thanks!


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> ok terite. i got the tag. is it legit ?



This tag looks good.
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Hello T! Received the coat today, will add some pictures, hope you will help me. Thanks in advance!



Send a photo of those labels in the side - the content tag and the other one.
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Will be grateful for any help. I posted in a proper format in my previous messages but now the link does not work any more since i bought it. I have 2 days left to start a return so hope that these pictures i provided are enough. Thanks!



I respond to all requests.

If I have missed one, please let me know.
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Send a photo of those labels in the side - the content tag and the other one.
> t



These?


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Labels



Genuine
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

Back side


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Wow thank you! I paid 200 usd for it so would be a tragedy if it was fake  turns out it is a great catch  all thanks to you T &#127799;


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Wow thank you! I paid 200 usd for it so would be a tragedy if it was fake  turns out it is a great catch  all thanks to you T &#127799;



You are welcome.t


----------



## tata78

terite said:


> Sorry this link doesn't work for me.
> t


I'am sorry. Here are the photos: https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tatcam78


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> I'am sorry. Here are the photos: https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tatcam78



authentic
t


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> I am not certain.
> 
> It does not have the blue interior (Blue Label) label that I would expect, it does not have embossed hardware or the logo that I would expect.
> 
> I do not know much about OLD blue label items - which is the only thing that might explain this bag.
> 
> Some things about it do not look like Burberry to me, but I can't say with certainty that it is not genuine - the fabric and the style look right, even the front badge looks right.
> 
> I can't say that it is fake.
> 
> Anyone else?
> t


I do not like the creases/ripples in the leather.  The seam doesn't lay correctly. My opinion and mine alone is beware


----------



## tata78

terite said:


> authentic
> t


Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Thank you very much!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## tgieselm

Trying to get my girlfriend a scarf for Christmas; got two for now in case one wasn't good because I wouldn't have time to try again before Christmas.

Both are cashmere scarfs, tan/camel with Nova Check pattern

#1
http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_1962_zpsd3nkle8s.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_1953_zpsvnqlz87q.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_1961_zpsvvrv8fsd.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_1960_zpskslimmrr.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

#2
http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_0720_zpsba98vtrp.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_6800_zpsvbncvv3n.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=5
http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_7399_zpssdu3ydas.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=6
http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_5734_zpscolbshnb.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=7

(#2 does not have a care instructions tag - seems plausible that it was just removed? It is used despite still having the [hopefully] original tags.)

Thanks so much for the help - this has been extremely difficult to do on my own with all the different variations of tags and opinions online.


----------



## cc_1028

Hi Terite, do you happen to know the production year range of this vintage scarf based on the label? Hope this is not a fake one.. I feel it's thicker than the new edition burberry scarf somehow. Thanks.

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oLgtlSjFQVc/VnjVoWIcK_I/AAAAAAAADtw/lOPyCG2zDnI/s800-Ic42/image.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2eZ9fi8AMXE/VnjVpOscKgI/AAAAAAAADt0/o45AQjO4YDo/s800-Ic42/image.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-mANe5zC7xjE/VnjVpMJjyqI/AAAAAAAADt4/9f3fmvVB1Kw/s800-Ic42/image.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_mXyf146HtQ/VnjVuV31ImI/AAAAAAAADuA/Kmvv0PrQwMs/s800-Ic42/image.jpg


----------



## terite

tgieselm said:


> Trying to get my girlfriend a scarf for Christmas; got two for now in case one wasn't good because I wouldn't have time to try again before Christmas.
> 
> Both are cashmere scarfs, tan/camel with Nova Check pattern
> 
> #1
> http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_1962_zpsd3nkle8s.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_1953_zpsvnqlz87q.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
> http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_1961_zpsvvrv8fsd.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_1960_zpskslimmrr.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> #2
> http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_0720_zpsba98vtrp.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_6800_zpsvbncvv3n.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=5
> http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_7399_zpssdu3ydas.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=6
> http://s1204.photobucket.com/user/timmybones607/media/IMG_5734_zpscolbshnb.jpeg.html?sort=3&o=7
> 
> (#2 does not have a care instructions tag - seems plausible that it was just removed? It is used despite still having the [hopefully] original tags.)
> 
> Thanks so much for the help - this has been extremely difficult to do on my own with all the different variations of tags and opinions online.




Both of these are fake - and screaming fake.
t


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Hi Terite, do you happen to know the production year range of this vintage scarf based on the label? Hope this is not a fake one.. I feel it's thicker than the new edition burberry scarf somehow. Thanks.
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oLgtlSjFQVc/VnjVoWIcK_I/AAAAAAAADtw/lOPyCG2zDnI/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-2eZ9fi8AMXE/VnjVpOscKgI/AAAAAAAADt0/o45AQjO4YDo/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-mANe5zC7xjE/VnjVpMJjyqI/AAAAAAAADt4/9f3fmvVB1Kw/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_mXyf146HtQ/VnjVuV31ImI/AAAAAAAADuA/Kmvv0PrQwMs/s800-Ic42/image.jpg




Sorry, but this does not look right to me.

t


----------



## tgieselm

terite said:


> Both of these are fake - and screaming fake.
> t




I'm not sure what the process for follow-up is based on the first post in the thread, but for my own learning (and maybe the learning of other people here, too), may I ask what about them screams fake to you?  Based on everything I've been able to find, the only things I was kind of hesitant about was the care instructions tag and maybe the bleeding between colors on the pattern? Granted, I'm clearly no expert in designer fashion.


(my original post:  http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry...ad-the-rules-and-852049-365.html#post29592243)


----------



## lulu G.

Happy Holiday's ladies! My husband bought me a Burberry bag...his gift for me this Christmas. I love it,  its cute!! Im just wondering if he got the real one hehe bless his heart..just making sure. [emoji28]

Attached are photos of the bag I took. This Burberry is made in China and I don't think its leather. 












I help is very much appreciated. TIA


----------



## lulu G.

I better attach additional photos of different angle  just in case. Many thanks ladies [emoji2]


----------



## etj

Hello! 
Could you please authenticate this scarf? I'm doubting at the price but wasn't sure...

Burberry Giant Check Scarf - Camel Check
Seller: jasonzimmer2013
eBay item number:252218782597

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...ash=item3ab9693385:g:uq8AAOSwJcZWdW95&vxp=mtr

Thank you!!


----------



## terite

etj said:


> Hello!
> Could you please authenticate this scarf? I'm doubting at the price but wasn't sure...
> 
> Burberry Giant Check Scarf - Camel Check
> Seller: jasonzimmer2013
> eBay item number:252218782597
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...ash=item3ab9693385:g:uq8AAOSwJcZWdW95&vxp=mtr
> 
> Thank you!!



Need clearer photos of all tags.
t


----------



## terite

lulu G. said:


> I better attach additional photos of different angle  just in case. Many thanks ladies
> 
> Need a straight on photo of the Burberry stamp and one of the interior of the bag.
> 
> Also, the fabric tag that is sewn in - on the part that says "Burberry"
> 
> Do the tassels feel like leather?
> t


----------



## terite

tgieselm said:


> I'm not sure what the process for follow-up is based on the first post in the thread, but for my own learning (and maybe the learning of other people here, too), may I ask what about them screams fake to you?  Based on everything I've been able to find, the only things I was kind of hesitant about was the care instructions tag and maybe the bleeding between colors on the pattern? Granted, I'm clearly no expert in designer fashion.
> 
> 
> (my original post:  http://forum.purseblog.com/burberry...ad-the-rules-and-852049-365.html#post29592243)



Screams fake means that (even) from one photo from a distance - it looks fake.

The design does not look right, the label is not in the right place, the label does not have the right look or font, the red color looks off, and the tassels don't look right. 

I hope that you have not paid - or that you can return them.
t


----------



## lulu G.

terite said:


> lulu G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I better attach additional photos of different angle  just in case. Many thanks ladies
> 
> Need a straight on photo of the Burberry stamp and one of the interior of the bag.
> 
> Also, the fabric tag that is sewn in - on the part that says "Burberry"
> 
> Do the tassels feel like leather?
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulu G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I better attach additional photos of different angle  just in case. Many thanks ladies
> 
> Need a straight on photo of the Burberry stamp and one of the interior of the bag.
> 
> Also, the fabric tag that is sewn in - on the part that says "Burberry"
> 
> Do the tassels feel like leather?
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the photos you ask for.
> Clear photo of Burberry Stamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220653
> 
> 
> Fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220654
> View attachment 3220655
> 
> 
> There is no fabric tag sewn in that says "Burberry"
> Tassel...looking at it again...looks like leather.
> Thanks for your time Terite
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lulu G.

Sorry Im doing it wrong. Im getting an error. Hope this one works. 

Here are the photos you ask for.
Clear photo of Burberry Stamp
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3220653


Fabric 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3220654
View attachment 3220655


There is no fabric tag sewn in that says "Burberry"
Tassel looking at it now again looks like leather. 
Thanks for your time Tetrite


----------



## lulu G.

Link not getting through.





TIA


----------



## naruto20023

Hi Terite can you check this scarf for me? http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-London-Scarf-100-Cashmere-Made-in-England-/291638716955?nav=SEARCH


----------



## naruto20023

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-SCIA...emire-PROMO-425-EURO-/281891289177?nav=SEARCH
This one as well


----------



## terite

lulu G. said:


> Sorry Im doing it wrong. Im getting an error. Hope this one works.
> 
> Here are the photos you ask for.
> Clear photo of Burberry Stamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220653
> 
> 
> Fabric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220654
> View attachment 3220655
> 
> 
> There is no fabric tag sewn in that says "Burberry"
> Tassel looking at it now again looks like leather.
> Thanks for your time Tetrite



This looks good.
t


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> Hi Terite can you check this scarf for me? http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-London-Scarf-100-Cashmere-Made-in-England-/291638716955?nav=SEARCH



See comment below.
t


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> Hi Terite can you check this scarf for me? http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-London-Scarf-100-Cashmere-Made-in-England-/291638716955?nav=SEARCH



Authentic vintage scarf
t


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-SCIA...emire-PROMO-425-EURO-/281891289177?nav=SEARCH
> This one as well




There are two different scarves photographed for this auction. That is a RED FLAG.

Clear photos of all tags/labels are needed - I would avoid this seller.
t


----------



## lulu G.

terite said:


> This looks good.
> t




Yippee!! Thank you so much! [emoji1]


----------



## tata78

Hello!

Could you please take a look and authenticate this coat for me? Many thanks!

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Brit wool checked jacket
Link (if available): -
Photos: https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tatakam78


----------



## npnpnp

hi,
can some please authenticate this burberry scarf for me please x
Item Name:Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf
Item Number:121846831376
Seller ID:shophighclass 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Burbe...831376?hash=item1c5ea31910:g:9-MAAOSwcOFWa6lM


----------



## terite

lulu G. said:


> Yippee!! Thank you so much! [emoji1]



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you please take a look and authenticate this coat for me? Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Brit wool checked jacket
> Link (if available): -
> Photos: https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tatakam78



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

npnpnp said:


> hi,
> can some please authenticate this burberry scarf for me please x
> Item Name:Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf
> Item Number:121846831376
> Seller ID:shophighclass
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Burbe...831376?hash=item1c5ea31910:g:9-MAAOSwcOFWa6lM



Fake
t


----------



## naruto20023

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Cashmere-Scarf-Camel-Check-Shawl-Good-Condition-Free-Shipping-/321955044926?nav=SEARCH
Hi Terite this ok?


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Cashmere-Scarf-Camel-Check-Shawl-Good-Condition-Free-Shipping-/321955044926?nav=SEARCH
> Hi Terite this ok?



that is fake - your link doesn't work, but that item number listing is fake
t


----------



## naruto20023

Hi Terite can you find me a real one its impossible i want it to look like the one i just searched up and i want it to not have alot of stripes?


----------



## naruto20023

hi, could you please check this one for me ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Cashmer...663905?hash=item1a0b2d3d61:g:G~AAAOSwk1JWeTEG


----------



## naruto20023

this one as well 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-womans-...bf1e096&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=111856663905


----------



## lalakeefe

Hi! 

My mom just gave me this as a Christmas gift and she was SO excited about it. She said she got it on eBay, and I'm pretty sure it's fake, but I don't have the heart to tell her. Can anyone confirm? I don't know why but I just have a feeling she got ripped off.

Edit: I had 3 more photos attached, not sure why they aren't showing up. I'll upload them again


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> hi, could you please check this one for me ?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Cashmer...663905?hash=item1a0b2d3d61:g:G~AAAOSwk1JWeTEG



Can't say for certain unless I get a clearer view of the the labels.

My HUNCH is fake - but I need to see the sewn on tags.
t


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> this one as well
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-womans-...bf1e096&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=111856663905



Fake scarf with some genuine paper tags tied on.


t


----------



## lalakeefe

Picture #2


----------



## terite

lalakeefe said:


> Hi!
> 
> My mom just gave me this as a Christmas gift and she was SO excited about it. She said she got it on eBay, and I'm pretty sure it's fake, but I don't have the heart to tell her. Can anyone confirm? I don't know why but I just have a feeling she got ripped off.
> 
> Edit: I had 3 more photos attached, not sure why they aren't showing up. I'll upload them again



So far I just see the front of one paper tag (that looks wrong), send photos of the actual item.
t


----------



## naruto20023

naruto20023 said:


> hi, could you please check this one for me ?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Cashmer...663905?hash=item1a0b2d3d61:g:G~AAAOSwk1JWeTEG


http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Cashmer...663905?hash=item1a0b2d3d61:g:G~AAAOSwk1JWeTEG
i love this one. Terite can you please check it for me ?


----------



## lalakeefe

I'm sorry! It's only letting me upload one picture at a time :/


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Cashmer...663905?hash=item1a0b2d3d61:g:G~AAAOSwk1JWeTEG
> i love this one. Terite can you please check it for me ?



That is the same one I think - no clear view of the tags, my hunch is fake.
t


----------



## terite

lalakeefe said:


> I'm sorry! It's only letting me upload one picture at a time :/



Sorry, fake
t


----------



## lalakeefe

.


----------



## terite

lalakeefe said:


> .



Too bag - that is a fake one.
t


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

Hi. Was hoping to authenticate this Burberry London trench I just got from TheRealReal. There's a small little overlap in the stiching of the corner on the Burberry London label that kind of makes me nervous about whether it is authentic, though I feel like TRR is pretty reputable. 

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/outerwear/coats/burberry-coat-905


----------



## lalakeefe

terite said:


> Sorry, fake
> t


I had figured, thank you!


----------



## terite

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Hi. Was hoping to authenticate this Burberry London trench I just got from TheRealReal. There's a small little overlap in the stiching of the corner on the Burberry London label that kind of makes me nervous about whether it is authentic, though I feel like TRR is pretty reputable.
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/outerwear/coats/burberry-coat-905



Need a closer view of the content tag, the lining, the size tag.
Does yours have the epaulettes?
t


----------



## terite

lalakeefe said:


> I had figured, thank you!



You are welcome. Too bad. Can she return it?
t


----------



## naruto20023

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRYS-O...079577?hash=item46466a4219:g:g2wAAOSwSHZWc8dM 
this one real terite ?


----------



## lalakeefe

terite said:


> You are welcome. Too bad. Can she return it?
> t


I'm not sure, I'll have to find out. She said she got a great deal, which is what made me suspicious in the first place.


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

terite said:


> Need a closer view of the content tag, the lining, the size tag.
> Does yours have the epaulettes?
> t



Yes, black epaulettes at the shoulders, with the same brown buttons as on the front of the coat.







Unfortunately, this is the best pic of the lining I have right now. Lighting is really, really poor here in our house. I can try tomorrow if necessary. 





 There is a lining of navy with Burberry in diagonal pattern underneath the plaid detachable lining. 

Also, this coat did not have a size tag, so TRR estimated it was a M based on measurements










The thing feels like a tank, very, very durable and sturdy.


----------



## terite

WhiskyTFoxtrot said:


> Yes, black epaulettes at the shoulders, with the same brown buttons as on the front of the coat.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, this is the best pic of the lining I have right now. Lighting is really, really poor here in our house. I can try tomorrow if necessary.
> There is a lining of navy with Burberry in diagonal pattern underneath the plaid detachable lining.
> 
> Also, this coat did not have a size tag, so TRR estimated it was a M based on measurements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing feels like a tank, very, very durable and sturdy.



Looks good
t 
PS check the pockets and/or between the lining and the wool for a size tag.


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRYS-O...079577?hash=item46466a4219:g:g2wAAOSwSHZWc8dM
> this one real terite ?




Absolutely not.
Fake
t
PS - please everyone report the fakes - there are so many this week!!!


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

terite said:


> Looks good
> t
> PS check the pockets and/or between the lining and the wool for a size tag.



Thanks!

I'll pull it back out tomorrow and take a look if I can find it. Once I had it on, it felt so good. Heavy, but good. 

Liking TheRealReal for some designer goods.


----------



## naruto20023

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-SCIARPA-SCARF-CHECK-CAMEL-CLASSICO-100-cachemire-PROMO-425-EURO-/281891289177?nav=SEARCH
This one real right terite


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-SCIARPA-SCARF-CHECK-CAMEL-CLASSICO-100-cachemire-PROMO-425-EURO-/281891289177?nav=SEARCH
> This one real right terite



send a copy of the ebay link - you are sending me a link to your ebay or something.
t
(is this one the one from above - that shows photos of two different scarves in the same auction!!! Avoid that situation!)


----------



## dpotter16

I would love to get some advice about this scarf. Thank you! Sorry the images are not that great, I can try and ask the seller for more.

Item: Burberry House Check Cashmere Scarf
https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...se-check-cashmere-scarf-10300978/?tref=closet

Edit: Sorry the photos are not attaching for some reason so I just linked them.
https://item4.tradesy.com/images/bu...e-scarf-10300978-2-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
https://item4.tradesy.com/images/bu...e-scarf-10300978-0-1.jpg?width=720&height=960
https://item4.tradesy.com/images/bu...e-scarf-10300978-1-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
https://item4.tradesy.com/images/bu...e-scarf-10300978-2-0.jpg?width=720&height=960


----------



## terite

dpotter16 said:


> I would love to get some advice about this scarf. Thank you! Sorry the images are not that great, I can try and ask the seller for more.
> 
> Item: Burberry House Check Cashmere Scarf
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...se-check-cashmere-scarf-10300978/?tref=closet
> 
> Need to see a photo of the content tag.
> t


----------



## naruto20023

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281881130827
is this one cool terite ? happy chrismas 
Single bell Single bell
Single all the way
My crush said
"We'll just be friends"
Friendzoned all the way
im young )


----------



## naruto20023

this one too http://www.ebay.com/itm/151919917047


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281881130827
> is this one cool terite ? happy chrismas
> Single bell Single bell
> Single all the way
> My crush said
> "We'll just be friends"
> Friendzoned all the way
> im young )



All fakes
t
:santawave:


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> this one too http://www.ebay.com/itm/151919917047



Need to see a closer view of the tags.
t


----------



## terite

:xtree:
t


----------



## naruto20023

http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberry-...n-Black-Shirt-Size-M-/262207800116?nav=SEARCH
This one real Terite?


----------



## terite

naruto20023 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberry-...n-Black-Shirt-Size-M-/262207800116?nav=SEARCH
> This one real Terite?



No fake - report that.
t


----------



## MommiesSecret

Hello-
I need this Wool Blazer authenticated.
Item Name:Burberry London 100% Wool Maroon Sweater Blazer Coat Jacket XL Mens
Item Number:331711055866
Seller ID: Mommieslittlesecret
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...055866?hash=item4d3b8507fa:g:l5EAAOSwI-BWQlUr

Thanks!


----------



## RedQueenie

Hiya please could you tell me whether this clutch is genuine?





I hope you can help x

Item number 141859173913
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-prorsum-Black-leather-clutch-handbag-/141859173913?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=i9AEjBA11kIlG6th4A4TtpOI55M%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Hopefully I've posted correctly this time, sorry


----------



## Belleetbonne

Thank you for you help 

Item Name:Burberry Manor Quilted Shoulder Bag House Nova Check Large Purse Satchel Brown
Item Number: 262215467925
Seller ID: djared-us
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262215467925


----------



## RedQueenie

RedQueenie said:


> Hiya please could you tell me whether this clutch is genuine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can help x
> 
> Item number 141859173913
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-prorsum-Black-leather-clutch-handbag-/141859173913?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=i9AEjBA11kIlG6th4A4TtpOI55M%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hopefully I've posted correctly this time, sorry


Sorry me again. Just wanted to add that I'm pretty sure the description is wrong, but hopefully this is a genuine mistake and the bag is okay


----------



## terite

MommiesSecret said:


> Hello-
> I need this Wool Blazer authenticated.
> Item Name:Burberry London 100% Wool Maroon Sweater Blazer Coat Jacket XL Mens
> Item Number:331711055866
> Seller ID: Mommieslittlesecret
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...055866?hash=item4d3b8507fa:g:l5EAAOSwI-BWQlUr
> 
> Thanks!


vintage - genuine 
t


----------



## terite

RedQueenie said:


> Hiya please could you tell me whether this clutch is genuine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can help x
> 
> Item number 141859173913
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...A11kIlG6th4A4TtpOI55M%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hopefully I've posted correctly this time, sorry



I like to see the other tag that is inside - I can see the stamp though, and it looks good.

Send a photo of the tag inside. You did post another link - but it does not work for me.

Definitely this is NOT a Prorsum item though - it is stamped Burberry London.
t


----------



## terite

Belleetbonne said:


> Thank you for you help
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Manor Quilted Shoulder Bag House Nova Check Large Purse Satchel Brown
> Item Number: 262215467925
> Seller ID: djared-us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262215467925



I like to see the made in tag.

No red flags for me.
t


----------



## vahnessuh

Hi, I would love some help authenticating my item.  I bought this wallet over 5 years ago on Ebay from a seller that sold several brand new designer items.  I've never heard of Purse Forum then so I just took the seller's authenticity guarantee and bought it blind.  Now I'm sick to my stomach thinking that my item is fake and I paid good money for a counterfeit.  I took lots of pics so hopefully it's enough to authenticate it.  If not, please let me know and I'll glad take more.  ***Having issues uploading 4 pics - two of exterior and two of the logo.  Will figure out how to attach those ones since they're the most important.


----------



## vahnessuh

vahnessuh said:


> Hi, I would love some help authenticating my item.  I bought this wallet over 5 years ago on Ebay from a seller that sold several brand new designer items.  I've never heard of Purse Forum then so I just took the seller's authenticity guarantee and bought it blind.  Now I'm sick to my stomach thinking that my item is fake and I paid good money for a counterfeit.  I took lots of pics so hopefully it's enough to authenticate it.  If not, please let me know and I'll glad take more.  ***Having issues uploading 4 pics - two of exterior and two of the logo.  Will figure out how to attach those ones since they're the most important.



Missing pics as promised.  Still having issues.  It won't upload these photos directly so I uploaded to Photobucket and tried to add URL for the specific photos.  Still won't.  Hopefully sharing the link works...

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/vahnessuh_baby/media/image-30170_zpsz4bwfbbj.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/vahnessuh_baby/media/image-30162_zpsah1goygx.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/vahnessuh_baby/media/image-30168_zpsd2tsxiju.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/vahnessuh_baby/media/image-30167_zpsxamb6ccl.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## RedQueenie

terite said:


> I like to see the other tag that is inside - I can see the stamp though, and it looks good.
> 
> Send a photo of the tag inside. You did post another link - but it does not work for me.
> 
> Definitely this is NOT a Prorsum item though - it is stamped Burberry London.
> t



Hiya, thank you sooo much for getting back. I've not received it yet, but will send a photo as soon as I do. I was in a bit of a panic yesterday. Fingers crossed all is well.
Thanking you everso again, and I'll be in touch soon 
Ophelia x


----------



## freepockets

Dear authenticators, can I have your opinion on this scarf?

Item Name: Cashmere burberry scarf. 300$
Item Number: 1113159054
Seller ID: 5148928625
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-jewelry-watc...00/1113159054?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## terite

vahnessuh said:


> Hi, I would love some help authenticating my item.  I bought this wallet over 5 years ago on Ebay from a seller that sold several brand new designer items.  I've never heard of Purse Forum then so I just took the seller's authenticity guarantee and bought it blind.  Now I'm sick to my stomach thinking that my item is fake and I paid good money for a counterfeit.  I took lots of pics so hopefully it's enough to authenticate it.  If not, please let me know and I'll glad take more.  ***Having issues uploading 4 pics - two of exterior and two of the logo.  Will figure out how to attach those ones since they're the most important.




Look in the card slots for a serial number. The zipper pull looks good - so does the lining.


----------



## terite

vahnessuh said:


> Missing pics as promised.  Still having issues.  It won't upload these photos directly so I uploaded to Photobucket and tried to add URL for the specific photos.  Still won't.  Hopefully sharing the link works...
> 
> Stamp looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> t


----------



## terite

freepockets said:


> Dear authenticators, can I have your opinion on this scarf?
> 
> Item Name: Cashmere burberry scarf. 300$
> Item Number: 1113159054
> Seller ID: 5148928625
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-jewelry-watc...00/1113159054?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true




Need photo of the entire scarf and both labels front and back, close up.
t


----------



## dpotter16

dpotter16 said:


> I would love to get some advice about this scarf. Thank you! Sorry the images are not that great, I can try and ask the seller for more.
> 
> Item: Burberry House Check Cashmere Scarf
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...se-check-cashmere-scarf-10300978/?tref=closet
> 
> Edit: Sorry the photos are not attaching for some reason so I just linked them.
> https://item4.tradesy.com/images/bu...e-scarf-10300978-2-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> https://item4.tradesy.com/images/bu...e-scarf-10300978-0-1.jpg?width=720&height=960
> https://item4.tradesy.com/images/bu...e-scarf-10300978-1-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> https://item4.tradesy.com/images/bu...e-scarf-10300978-2-0.jpg?width=720&height=960



Hi terite! Just following up with more photos since I ended up purchasing the scarf.


----------



## dpotter16

Here are some more photos. Let me know if anything else is helpful! Thank you so much!


----------



## MommiesSecret

Hello-
I found this pink nova check Burberry hat. Not sure if it is real. 
Thanks!
~Amanda


----------



## vahnessuh

terite said:


> Look in the card slots for a serial number. The zipper pull looks good - so does the lining.



I could not find any serial number anywhere.  No tags or embossing.  Also,  is the coin slot normally not lined by the same lining material?  I'd be okay if those things mean that it's a seconds/outlet quality...  Just as long as it's not counterfeit.


----------



## MommiesSecret

MommiesSecret said:


> Hello-
> I found this pink nova check Burberry hat. Not sure if it is real.
> Thanks!
> ~Amanda


The computer will not allow for the third photo


----------



## terite

dpotter16 said:


> Here are some more photos. Let me know if anything else is helpful! Thank you so much!



Genuine!
happy new year!
t


----------



## terite

vahnessuh said:


> I could not find any serial number anywhere.  No tags or embossing.  Also,  is the coin slot normally not lined by the same lining material?  I'd be okay if those things mean that it's a seconds/outlet quality...  Just as long as it's not counterfeit.



Card slots could have a plain color lining - that is good.

Should be a serial number - just inside one of the card slots - tucked into a corner. 

Everything that you have shown, looks good.
t


----------



## terite

MommiesSecret said:


> The computer will not allow for the third photo



Sometimes you have to delete your photos to load more.

Need a photo of the front of the hat.
t


----------



## MommiesSecret

Here is a photo of the front... had to reduce the size of the image.
Thanks!


----------



## vahnessuh

terite said:


> Card slots could have a plain color lining - that is good.
> 
> Should be a serial number - just inside one of the card slots - tucked into a corner.
> 
> Everything that you have shown, looks good.
> t



The card slots has the Burberry lining. The coin purse area is just plain black. Is the serial number embossed on the lining? There wasn't any tags in all of the card slots.  I'm glad everything else is checking out fine... but nervous about the missing serial number


----------



## dpotter16

terite said:


> Genuine!
> happy new year!
> t


Thank you so much Terite! Happy New Year!


----------



## khriseeee

Can someone please take a look at this haysmarket that's bring offered to me?


----------



## terite

vahnessuh said:


> I could not find any serial number anywhere.  No tags or embossing.  Also,  is the coin slot normally not lined by the same lining material?  I'd be okay if those things mean that it's a seconds/outlet quality...  Just as long as it's not counterfeit.




Everything looks good - 

t


----------



## terite

MommiesSecret said:


> Here is a photo of the front... had to reduce the size of the image.
> Thanks!



Sorry - the plaid looks really mixed up.
t


----------



## terite

khriseeee said:


> Can someone please take a look at this haysmarket that's bring offered to me?
> 
> 
> genuine
> t


----------



## khriseeee

terite said:


> khriseeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ShennenEilleen

Please help! I've never purchased a Burberry before - I recently purchased two bags off a resale site - both sellers claim to be authentic but there are many differences with both so I'm not sure - both came with different colored dust bags and cards - both bags have totally different lining, tags and zippers
Bag number 1 -
http://s411.photobucket.com/user/blowglitter/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1
Bag number 2 -
http://s411.photobucket.com/user/blowglitter/library/Bag%20number%202


----------



## RachelY1234

Hi, would someone please authenticate this Classic check scarf? Additional pics in link. 

https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-burberry-cashmere-scarf-pre-owned-raspberry-10438153/

The thin Burberry "Made in Scotland" tag and the larger hanging tag with the care instructions are on different sides of the scarf. It was also listed as being in "like-new" pre-owned condition but then it arrived in a plastic bag, no paper tag though. TIA


----------



## terite

RachelY1234 said:


> Hi, would someone please authenticate this Classic check scarf? Additional pics in link.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-burberry-cashmere-scarf-pre-owned-raspberry-10438153/
> 
> The thin Burberry "Made in Scotland" tag and the larger hanging tag with the care instructions are on different sides of the scarf. It was also listed as being in "like-new" pre-owned condition but then it arrived in a plastic bag, no paper tag though. TIA




FAKE - please let TRADESY know - tradsey has had more fake Burberry on here than genuine Burberry.

t


----------



## terite

khriseeee said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

ShennenEilleen said:


> Please help! I've never purchased a Burberry before - I recently purchased two bags off a resale site - both sellers claim to be authentic but there are many differences with both so I'm not sure - both came with different colored dust bags and cards - both bags have totally different lining, tags and zippers
> Bag number 1 -
> http://s411.photobucket.com/user/blowglitter/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> Bag number 2 -
> http://s411.photobucket.com/user/blowglitter/library/Bag number 2



1 Made in Italy - Haymarket Check
2 Made in China Nova check
both real
t


----------



## RachelY1234

terite said:


> FAKE - please let TRADESY know - tradsey has had more fake Burberry on here than genuine Burberry.
> 
> t


Thank you. I've opened a complaint with Tradesy.


----------



## Rosie Kelly

Please help with this skirt. I purchased on Ebay. Many Thanks


----------



## terite

Rosie Kelly said:


> Please help with this skirt. I purchased on Ebay. Many Thanks



Send a photo showing the whole skirt
t


----------



## nigisid

Hi, was interested in this, if someone could verify?  Thanks in advance.



Item Name:  BURBERRY CANTERBURY RED LEATHER SHOULDER BAG 
 Item Number:  181977564297
 Seller ID:    ktnsc2005 
 Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BURBERRY-LEA...564297?hash=item2a5eb54489:g:pKwAAOSwxN5WVytw


----------



## terite

nigisid said:


> Hi, was interested in this, if someone could verify?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:  BURBERRY CANTERBURY RED LEATHER SHOULDER BAG
> Item Number:  181977564297
> Seller ID:    ktnsc2005
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BURBERRY-LEA...564297?hash=item2a5eb54489:g:pKwAAOSwxN5WVytw



Send photos of the interior tags, front and back.
t


----------



## scarlette1969

Happy New Year, T!  I was the winner of this coat.  Could you kindly authenticate it for me?  Many many thanks in advance for your help and expertise!

Name:  BURBERRY LONDON WOOL CASHMERE BLEND FRILLED HEM BLACK COAT
Seller:  Fonta-doll
Item#:  111857762379
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-LO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Happy New Year, T!  I was the winner of this coat.  Could you kindly authenticate it for me?  Many many thanks in advance for your help and expertise!
> 
> Name:  BURBERRY LONDON WOOL CASHMERE BLEND FRILLED HEM BLACK COAT
> Seller:  Fonta-doll
> Item#:  111857762379
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-LO...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



genuine
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> genuine
> t



Thanks so much, as always, for your lightning fast response, T!!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Please take a look at this polo. I have this on hold to buy as a gift but I've never seen a London polo for women's, so I'm not sure. 

Item: Burberry London Women's Polo
Photos:













Thank you!


----------



## terite

bakeacookie said:


> Please take a look at this polo. I have this on hold to buy as a gift but I've never seen a London polo for women's, so I'm not sure.
> 
> Item: Burberry London Women's Polo
> Photos:
> Please send a better photo of the content tag where it says Burberry.
> t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Thanks so much, as always, for your lightning fast response, T!!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## jessl

Hello! I'm interested in this coat, could someone please take a look? 

Item Name: Brand New Burberry Trench Coat London USA10/UK12/ITA44/FRA42 Orig.$1795
Item Number: 262222881190
Seller ID: vika262
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26222288119...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=262222881190&_rdc=1

Thanks so much!


----------



## rachiem

Item: Auth new burberry scarf
Item number: 281901257122
Seller: Pinkrosex14
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...257122?hash=item41a29fd1a2:g:WGEAAOSw8-tWYMbZ

TIA


----------



## terite

rachiem said:


> Item: Auth new burberry scarf
> Item number: 281901257122
> Seller: Pinkrosex14
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...257122?hash=item41a29fd1a2:g:WGEAAOSw8-tWYMbZ
> 
> TIA



Fake and has other fakes sold and with positive feedback - too bad.
Please report that.
t


----------



## terite

jessl said:


> Hello! I'm interested in this coat, could someone please take a look?
> 
> Item Name: Brand New Burberry Trench Coat London USA10/UK12/ITA44/FRA42 Orig.$1795
> Item Number: 262222881190
> Seller ID: vika262
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26222288119...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=262222881190&_rdc=1
> 
> Thanks so much!



I need to see straight on photos of the size tags, a button and the content tags.
t


----------



## rachiem

terite said:


> Fake and has other fakes sold and with positive feedback - too bad.
> Please report that.
> t



Will report...thanks so much!


----------



## terite

rachiem said:


> Will report...thanks so much!



You are welcome
t


----------



## jessl

terite said:


> I need to see straight on photos of the size tags, a button and the content tags.
> t



Hi Terite, i'm attaching the additional photos she sent. Not sure if the buttons are clear enough so let me know if you need an additional image. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## terite

jessl said:


> Hi Terite, i'm attaching the additional photos she sent. Not sure if the buttons are clear enough so let me know if you need an additional image. Thanks again for your help!



*LET's get a second opinion from Addy.
t.*


----------



## ShennenEilleen

Bought a like new headband in box with receipt - however when I got it I noticed the Burberry London logo isn't in center of the headband but off to the left a little bit - so the logo won't be right center on the top of your head - is this a fake one she put in the box?

http://s411.photobucket.com/user/blowglitter/library/Headband


----------



## Addy

jessl said:


> Hi Terite, i'm attaching the additional photos she sent. Not sure if the buttons are clear enough so let me know if you need an additional image. Thanks again for your help!




This looks wrong. Seller has sold multiples.


----------



## Addy

ShennenEilleen said:


> Bought a like new headband in box with receipt - however when I got it I noticed the Burberry London logo isn't in center of the headband but off to the left a little bit - so the logo won't be right center on the top of your head - is this a fake one she put in the box?
> 
> 
> 
> http://s411.photobucket.com/user/blowglitter/library/Headband




Please see format in post one, thanks!


----------



## terite

Addy said:


> This looks wrong. Seller has sold multiples.



Both Addy and I think this looks off.
t


----------



## jessl

terite said:


> Both Addy and I think this looks off.
> t


Thank you both for your help, I was thinking it seemed a bit odd but was hoping for a lucky break. The search continues!


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi I found this wallet in a thrift store.









snap says "FIOCCHI ITALY




Interior lining


----------



## terite

Tomsmom said:


> Hi I found this wallet in a thrift store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snap says "FIOCCHI ITALY
> 
> 
> Interior lining



Lucky find - genuine
t


----------



## Tomsmom

terite said:


> Lucky find - genuine
> t



Thank you!!


----------



## meLbeLLa92

Hi there =) Thanks for doing this forum!

I was wondering if this Burberry item is authentic or not, thanks =)

Item name: Burberry scarf camel giant check
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/redfern/accessories/burberry-cashmere-scarf-/1075194255


----------



## terite

meLbeLLa92 said:


> Hi there =) Thanks for doing this forum!
> 
> I was wondering if this Burberry item is authentic or not, thanks =)
> 
> Item name: Burberry scarf camel giant check
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/redfern/accessories/burberry-cashmere-scarf-/1075194255



There are two different scarves that are involved.
the one that you received is fake and is NOT the one in the photos.
Do what you can so that other people don't get ripped off.
t


----------



## terite

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## meLbeLLa92

terite said:


> There are two different scarves that are involved.
> the one that you received is fake and is NOT the one in the photos.
> Do what you can so that other people don't get ripped off.
> t



Oh that's disappointing that it's fake. Luckily i didnt buy it yet and only asked the seller for extra pics of the tag. Thank you so much


----------



## meLbeLLa92

And also, sorry i was also looking at this item as well:

Item name: burberry scarf camel unisex brand new with tags
Item no:121857886583
Seller name: myshoppingromance
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-S...Tags-Registered-Post-/121857886583?nav=SEARCH

Thanks


----------



## kulike

Really worried that it could be a fake. Please let me know so I can cancel the order before it arrives.


Regards
Ernest Kulik 


Item name: Burberry Belt
Item number: none
Seller id: none
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-cintura-burberry-burberry-1911897.shtml


----------



## terite

meLbeLLa92 said:


> Oh that's disappointing that it's fake. Luckily i didnt buy it yet and only asked the seller for extra pics of the tag. Thank you so much


You are welcome.
Can you report that to the site admin?
t


----------



## terite

meLbeLLa92 said:


> And also, sorry i was also looking at this item as well:
> 
> Item name: burberry scarf camel unisex brand new with tags
> Item no:121857886583
> Seller name: myshoppingromance
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-S...Tags-Registered-Post-/121857886583?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks



fake
t
please report that


----------



## terite

kulike said:


> Really worried that it could be a fake. Please let me know so I can cancel the order before it arrives.
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ernest Kulik
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry Belt
> Item number: none
> Seller id: none
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-cintura-burberry-burberry-1911897.shtml



need to see the tags on the inside of the back of the belt in order to tell. 
t


----------



## maryg1

Item: jacket
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-De...271216?hash=item2eea4ae030:g:C-8AAOSwKtlWj5UZ
item n.: 201499271216
seller: roxanne4699
I'm quite suspicious, but can this possible be real?


----------



## meLbeLLa92

terite said:


> fake
> t
> please report that



Thankuu  reported.
Sorry, last one before i give up on this hunt lol

Item name: burberry.scarf 100% cashmere 
Item no: 272095377096
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-scarf-100-cashmere-/272095377096


----------



## terite

maryg1 said:


> Item: jacket
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-De...271216?hash=item2eea4ae030:g:C-8AAOSwKtlWj5UZ
> item n.: 201499271216
> seller: roxanne4699
> I'm quite suspicious, but can this possible be real?



Possible - I need to see the content tags and a clear shot of the label.

t


----------



## terite

meLbeLLa92 said:


> Thankuu  reported.
> Sorry, last one before i give up on this hunt lol
> 
> Item name: burberry.scarf 100% cashmere
> Item no: 272095377096
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-scarf-100-cashmere-/272095377096



I think I found the link that you meant to post

Ok, always be leary if a seller has a low feedback score
In this case 8 feedbacks - but ok, maybe it is someone starting out
Always be leary when someone has multiples of the same item  

I can't get a clear look at the labels, but some of the packaging shown is not authentic.

t


----------



## adb25

Hello
Can anyone tell me if the Burberry scarf is authentic?  Also, can you tell me the date of the scarf? Thanks.


----------



## adb25

Hello
Can anyone tell me if the Burberry scarf is authentic?  Thanks.


----------



## adb25

Help with two scarves, are they authentic?  Thanks again.


----------



## ba0688

Please help me authenticate this bag,
I sold the bag and got it authenticated at ***************** and caroldiva .They both saying is not authentic but I do believe it is,just a japan made bag under burberry license.found almost same style on ebay from nicojapan seller and confirm my thoughts the bag is authentic.
I appreciate your opinion and experience on this matter,
this is the link of my bag
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-cross-body-bag-9876289/?tref=closet


and this are the links of similar ones I found on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...020853?hash=item46472fb9f5:g:1sYAAOSwgQ9Vyt36
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBER...914010?hash=item43e7ed8d9a:g:xbMAAOSwys5WVUWp


thanks again
pd if link of my bag not working I am attaching some pictures


----------



## terite

ba0688 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag,
> I sold the bag and got it authenticated at ***************** and caroldiva .They both saying is not authentic but I do believe it is,just a japan made bag under burberry license.found almost same style on ebay from nicojapan seller and confirm my thoughts the bag is authentic.
> I appreciate your opinion and experience on this matter,
> this is the link of my bag
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-cross-body-bag-9876289/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> and this are the links of similar ones I found on ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...020853?hash=item46472fb9f5:g:1sYAAOSwgQ9Vyt36
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBER...914010?hash=item43e7ed8d9a:g:xbMAAOSwys5WVUWp
> 
> 
> thanks again


The link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

adb25 said:


> Hello
> Can anyone tell me if the Burberry scarf is authentic?  Also, can you tell me the date of the scarf? Thanks.



Yes, authentic - older style - t (might be kids or women's)
t


----------



## terite

adb25 said:


> Help with two scarves, are they authentic?  Thanks again.




Both genuine
One is very old.

You could always hold them up to the light - check for holes.
t


----------



## ba0688

terite said:


> The link does not work for me.
> t


 
I added the pictures of the bag.are you able to see them?


----------



## terite

ba0688 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag,
> I sold the bag and got it authenticated at ***************** and caroldiva .They both saying is not authentic but I do believe it is,just a japan made bag under burberry license.found almost same style on ebay from nicojapan seller and confirm my thoughts the bag is authentic.
> I appreciate your opinion and experience on this matter,
> this is the link of my bag
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-cross-body-bag-9876289/?tref=closet
> 
> This is my opinion and I am not looking for a fight.
> 
> Not fake - but an ERA in Burberry history - when some licensing was done that didn't work out too well.
> 
> I would never buy or sell or trade in these vintage bags myself, because they are so misunderstood, and are of poor quality compared to Burberry as we know it today.
> 
> I do not blame the other authenticators for saying they are fake. They do not compare well to other vintage Burberry items made in Italy for example.
> 
> Often listed/sold for way too much money with the only description being Burberry - and this makes for disappointed buyers, and buyers who insist they are fake.
> t


----------



## ba0688

terite said:


> ba0688 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag,
> I sold the bag and got it authenticated at ***************** and caroldiva .They both saying is not authentic but I do believe it is,just a japan made bag under burberry license.found almost same style on ebay from nicojapan seller and confirm my thoughts the bag is authentic.
> I appreciate your opinion and experience on this matter,
> this is the link of my bag
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-cross-body-bag-9876289/?tref=closet
> 
> This is my opinion and I am not looking for a fight.
> 
> Not fake - but an ERA in Burberry history - when some licensing was done that didn't work out too well.
> 
> I would never buy or sell or trade in these vintage bags myself, because they are so misunderstood, and are of poor quality compared to Burberry as we know it today.
> 
> I do not blame the other authenticators for saying they are fake. They do not compare well to other vintage Burberry items made in Italy for example.
> 
> Often listed/sold for way too much money with the only description being Burberry - and this makes for disappointed buyers, and buyers who insist they are fake.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much for your opinion.And lesson learned.(past 2 days going crazy ,I take it very personal if accused of selling a counterfeit item)
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

adb25 said:


> Help with two scarves, are they authentic?  Thanks again.



Note that old style fringe on the vintage nova check
t


----------



## terite

ba0688 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so much for your opinion.And lesson learned.(past 2 days going crazy ,I take it very personal if accused of selling a counterfeit item)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I understand that feeling.
> 
> I hope you didn't pay too much for it.
> 
> The links that you provided - that seller has some negative feedback re: fakes.
> 
> If it is the only one you have, I would just keep it.
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

terite said:


> ba0688 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I understand that feeling.
> 
> I hope you didn't pay too much for it.
> 
> The links that you provided - that seller has some negative feedback re: fakes.
> 
> If it is the only one you have, I would just keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your description said it was a "Burberry bag" - or a "Burberry messenger bag" then I would understand why they said it was fake -
Click to expand...


----------



## adb25

One last one for today, does this scarf look real? Thanks.


----------



## adb25

terite said:


> Note that old style fringe on the vintage nova check
> t


 
Thanks for your help, I know most other designers but not up on Burberry.


----------



## terite

adb25 said:


> One last one for today, does this scarf look real? Thanks.



Send a photo of the whole scarf.
t


----------



## terite

adb25 said:


> Thanks for your help, I know most other designers but not up on Burberry.



You are welcome.

Where did you find that OLD scarf - that might have been Grandpa's (bless him!).
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your description said it was a "Burberry bag" - or a "Burberry messenger bag" then I would understand why they said it was fake -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindof like when someone sells a free with perfume purchase bag (often plastic/etc.) and then asking - is it fake? - well, no - it isn't actually fake, but should you list it for $249? Is it a Burberry Bag?
> 
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## kulike

Item: Scarf
Seller: Tvintagetie
Item number:
Link:  https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/262...mW8l_3_s2aW7b9SJcF8mQ85MT1Hf0RgKZcaAqp28P8HAQ


Just eyeing this scarf. Wondering if it's legit


----------



## terite

kulike said:


> Item: Scarf
> Seller: Tvintagetie
> Item number:
> Link:  https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/262...mW8l_3_s2aW7b9SJcF8mQ85MT1Hf0RgKZcaAqp28P8HAQ
> 
> 
> Just eyeing this scarf. Wondering if it's legit



No - that looks off to me.
t


----------



## Dreams Work

Greetings Burberry Lovers &#128525;

I'm about to start my First Burberry buy, can you help me with the authentication of this bag? It caught my eye as I never seen this style before but it might be the same reason not to be genuine, also the stitching is white and the (made in) and Burberry London are smudged. 
Seller is showing the used corners, if I may ask is this a good condition to bid on or it's not worth it? Can you kindly enlighten me?
Thank you in advance &#128516;

Item name:Burberry Large Black Leather Nova Check Trim Purse Tote Bag
Item number:111869672392
Seller id: Scraping_by
Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111869672392&globalID=EBAY-US&alt=web

Thank you for your help xxx


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Greetings Burberry Lovers &#128525;
> 
> I'm about to start my First Burberry buy, can you help me with the authentication of this bag? It caught my eye as I never seen this style before but it might be the same reason not to be genuine, also the stitching is white and the (made in) and Burberry London are smudged.
> Seller is showing the used corners, if I may ask is this a good condition to bid on or it's not worth it? Can you kindly enlighten me?
> Thank you in advance &#128516;
> 
> Item name:Burberry Large Black Leather Nova Check Trim Purse Tote Bag
> Item number:111869672392
> Seller id: Scraping_by
> Link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111869672392&globalID=EBAY-US&alt=web
> 
> Thank you for your help xxx



There are no photos of the details - need photos of interior tags/labels/hardware.
t


----------



## Dreams Work

H


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> There are no photos of the details - need photos of interior tags/labels/hardware.
> t



Hi Terite,
Many thanks for your quick reply. There's more pictures in the description, but unfortunately it is sold now &#128542;.
But if possible can you kindly let me know still if it was genuine as I am still looking for a Burberry bag.
Thanks again xxx


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Hi Terite,
> Many thanks for your quick reply. There's more pictures in the description, but unfortunately it is sold now &#128542;.
> But if possible can you kindly let me know still if it was genuine as I am still looking for a Burberry bag.
> Thanks again xxx



My apologies - I should have looked further down in the ad. 

Yes, that is a genuine bag. It is from 2005.

Corner wear is deadly in my opinion - I always ask to see the corners - but this one had a cloth edging, and not too bad. The ones to really keep your eye on for corner wear is the canvas totes (all brands). 
t


----------



## RachelY1234

RachelY1234 said:


> Thank you. I've opened a complaint with Tradesy.


Hi Terite, 

Just wanted to let you know that Tradesy issued me a full refund today for the fake scarf. Thank you again for your invaluable help!


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> My apologies - I should have looked further down in the ad.
> 
> Yes, that is a genuine bag. It is from 2005.
> 
> Corner wear is deadly in my opinion - I always ask to see the corners - but this one had a cloth edging, and not too bad. The ones to really keep your eye on for corner wear is the canvas totes (all brands).
> t



Hi Again Terite,
No harm done, I think it got sold as soon as I posted. I had no chance really. However I'm glad my potential first buy was a genuine one.  I'm in the process of buying another one not on ebay and I can't (unable) to share links or pictures yet, will keep trying until I can show something or buy it whichever is sooner lol, will keep you updated if you don't mind as I still would like a confirmation &#128563;.

Seller is saying it was a sample buy (on the tag too) , made in Romania, but I guess this would be in another post. 
Many thanks again for your help xxx


----------



## terite

RachelY1234 said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that Tradesy issued me a full refund today for the fake scarf. Thank you again for your invaluable help!



This is good to hear.

I was so frustrated - I saw so many fakes on Tradsey - and a fragrance bag listed for $180  - and some BAD vintage bags listed for so much more than they even were NEW.

So, they honored the authenticity guaranteed - without too much hassle?
t


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Hi Again Terite,
> No harm done, I think it got sold as soon as I posted. I had no chance really. However I'm glad my potential first buy was a genuine one.  I'm in the process of buying another one not on ebay and I can't (unable) to share links or pictures yet, will keep trying until I can show something or buy it whichever is sooner lol, will keep you updated if you don't mind as I still would like a confirmation &#128563;.
> 
> Seller is saying it was a sample buy (on the tag too) , made in Romania, but I guess this would be in another post.
> Many thanks again for your help xxx




Sure - post pics here when you get them. I am here to help.
t


----------



## JMLV

Hello could you please help authenticate this scarf i purchased on ebay for peace of mind.  Thank you!


Item Name:Burberry	Cashmere Giant Icon Scarf, Camel
Item Number: 181974347050
Seller ID: sanjmomon 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181974347050

I have also additional pics i took after receiving the scarf.

http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160111_234547_zpswphwymq8.jpg
http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160111_233252_zpsogookrgs.jpg
http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160111_233136_zpsuobimzax.jpg
http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160111_233035_001_zpsbwtombl0.jpg
http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160111_232941_zps8woybujr.jpg

Thanks again!


----------



## adb25

Hello
Can you tell me if this is authentic?  It looks right but I am still learning.  The measurements is 12" x 70"


----------



## terite

JMLV said:


> Hello could you please help authenticate this scarf i purchased on ebay for peace of mind.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item Name:Burberry    Cashmere Giant Icon Scarf, Camel
> Item Number: 181974347050
> Seller ID: sanjmomon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181974347050
> 
> I have also additional pics i took after receiving the scarf.
> 
> http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160111_234547_zpswphwymq8.jpg
> http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160111_233252_zpsogookrgs.jpg
> http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160111_233136_zpsuobimzax.jpg
> http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160111_233035_001_zpsbwtombl0.jpg
> http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160111_232941_zps8woybujr.jpg
> 
> Thanks again!


Send a photo of that content tag please.
t


----------



## terite

adb25 said:


> Hello
> Can you tell me if this is authentic?  It looks right but I am still learning.  The measurements is 12" x 70"



That label looks odd - sorry - let me look that up for you tomorrow.

Meanwhile, send me a photo of the scarf, the tassels.


----------



## JMLV

terite said:


> Send a photo of that content tag please.
> t



Hi Terite,  pics of content tag as requested. Thank you!

http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160112_012813_zpsiwhznjen.jpg
http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160112_012922_zps5asd3rnl.jpg
http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160112_012938_zpsbb9cyrys.jpg

Looks like this person got it from Neiman Marcus with the price tag but you never know these days.


----------



## terite

JMLV said:


> Hi Terite,  pics of content tag as requested. Thank you!
> 
> http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160112_012813_zpsiwhznjen.jpg
> http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160112_012922_zps5asd3rnl.jpg
> http://i1167.photobucket.com/albums/q629/jliu123/20160112_012938_zpsbb9cyrys.jpg
> 
> Looks like this person got it from Neiman Marcus with the price tag but you never know these days.



Looks good.
t


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi T!  Could you kindly help with this auction?  The seller is really selling it for cheap so it already raised some flags for me.  I searched through her sold auctions and saw she sold another cape also very cheaply.  The tags appear to be "sewn on" crooked and sloppily.  But I wanted to run it by you for confirmation that it is fake.  Many many thanks in advance!

Name:  Auth Burberry Prorsum Cape
Item: 262237307456
seller: uiwchick09uiwchick09
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Burber...307456?hash=item3d0e8fc240:g:U0IAAOSwSHZWeM9R


----------



## pmcollectibles

Is this a real burberry tote. 01110-05 YDK


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi T!  Could you kindly help with this auction?  The seller is really selling it for cheap so it already raised some flags for me.  I searched through her sold auctions and saw she sold another cape also very cheaply.  The tags appear to be "sewn on" crooked and sloppily.  But I wanted to run it by you for confirmation that it is fake.  Many many thanks in advance!
> 
> Name:  Auth Burberry Prorsum Cape
> Item: 262237307456
> seller: uiwchick09uiwchick09
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Burber...307456?hash=item3d0e8fc240:g:U0IAAOSwSHZWeM9R



That looks wrong to me.
t


----------



## terite

pmcollectibles said:


> Is this a real burberry tote. 01110-05 YDK



You would need to post photos or a link.
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> That looks wrong to me.
> t




That's what I suspected...thank you sooooo much, again, for your help!!!


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> That's what I suspected...thank you sooooo much, again, for your help!!!



You are welcome
t


----------



## kittykat3427

Could someone help me authenticate this bag? I'm due to purchase it tomorrow. Have had quite a few sketchy experiences purchasing online so I'm hoping I can get some imput from this awesome community! 

https://www.varagesale.com/toronto-...urse-cosmetic-bag?sort=newest&user_id=1924169


----------



## terite

kittykat3427 said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this bag? I'm due to purchase it tomorrow. Have had quite a few sketchy experiences purchasing online so I'm hoping I can get some imput from this awesome community!
> 
> https://www.varagesale.com/toronto-...urse-cosmetic-bag?sort=newest&user_id=1924169
> 
> Oh! looks great - genuine
> t


----------



## kittykat3427

terite said:


> kittykat3427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone help me authenticate this bag? I'm due to purchase it tomorrow. Have had quite a few sketchy experiences purchasing online so I'm hoping I can get some imput from this awesome community!
> 
> https://www.varagesale.com/toronto-...urse-cosmetic-bag?sort=newest&user_id=1924169
> 
> Oh! looks great - genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply! I can't help but feel anxious about these things lol. Was planning on buying two other bags from other people who claimed they were authentic, but their means of acquiring the bags were questionable and they changed their minds last minute to meet me in a Burberry store for comparison to authentic bags. I couldn't find a comparable style online so I wasn't sure if this was an authentic and known style.
Click to expand...


----------



## kittykat3427

terite said:


> kittykat3427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone help me authenticate this bag? I'm due to purchase it tomorrow. Have had quite a few sketchy experiences purchasing online so I'm hoping I can get some imput from this awesome community!
> 
> https://www.varagesale.com/toronto-...urse-cosmetic-bag?sort=newest&user_id=1924169
> 
> Oh! looks great - genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Hey T!
> 
> One other question is regards to the bag - I asked if she could take a picture of the style number, but there is apparently no style number under the tag. Should I be concerned?
Click to expand...


----------



## kittykat3427

terite said:


> kittykat3427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone help me authenticate this bag? I'm due to purchase it tomorrow. Have had quite a few sketchy experiences purchasing online so I'm hoping I can get some imput from this awesome community!
> 
> https://www.varagesale.com/toronto-...urse-cosmetic-bag?sort=newest&user_id=1924169
> 
> Oh! looks great - genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Haha nvm she found it! ITPELGRM9SCA
Click to expand...


----------



## Rewela

Hello,
Please help me to authenticate this burberry:

item name: Torebka Burberry
seller name: Pawe&#322;
item number: 171804181
Link: http://olx.pl/oferta/torebka-burberry-CID87-IDbCS7b.html#b787cf07eb

Thank You


----------



## terite

kittykat3427 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha nvm she found it! ITPELGRM9SCA
> 
> That is the serial number. Looks good.
> 
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Rewela said:


> Hello,
> Please help me to authenticate this burberry:
> 
> item name: Torebka Burberry
> seller name: Pawe&#322;
> item number: 171804181
> Link: http://olx.pl/oferta/torebka-burberry-CID87-IDbCS7b.html#b787cf07eb
> 
> Thank You



no - not legit. Fake.
t


----------



## Rewela

terite said:


> no - not legit. Fake.
> t



thank You


----------



## terite

Rewela said:


> thank You



You are welcome.
t


----------



## mia55

Good morning authenticators and other members,

Hope you're all well. I wonder if you can take a look at this bag I recently bought? I've been told it's genuine alligator, however when I compared with my other Burberry Alligator bag leather seems different (no scales, seems like stamped, lot of wrinkles, also looks like it's coated with plastic?? ) Is it possible it's fake? I'm so stressed.

Name:Burberry Alligator Limited Edition Baby Beaton Bag 18K
Seller information :designertopbargains
eBay item number:371521882438
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Al...geSMTqHPRpiLv%2BDpCZY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


My Pics:https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/albums/72157662868704319


Thanks for your help


----------



## Myersjavon

this real


----------



## terite

Myersjavon said:


> this real



Send a photo of the entire scarf, the content tag and the plastic piece.
t


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Good morning authenticators and other members,
> 
> Hope you're all well. I wonder if you can take a look at this bag I recently bought? I've been told it's genuine alligator, however when I compared with my other Burberry Alligator bag leather seems different (no scales, seems like stamped, lot of wrinkles, also looks like it's coated with plastic?? ) Is it possible it's fake? I'm so stressed.
> 
> Name:Burberry Alligator Limited Edition Baby Beaton Bag 18K
> Seller information :designertopbargains
> eBay item number:371521882438
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Al...geSMTqHPRpiLv%2BDpCZY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> My Pics:https://www.flickr.com/photos/46816389@N06/albums/72157662868704319
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help



Genuine
t


----------



## Myersjavon

terite said:


> Send a photo of the entire scarf, the content tag and the plastic piece.
> t


----------



## terite

Myersjavon said:


> need entire scarf, front of the content tag and front of the paper tag too.
> t


----------



## Myersjavon

terite said:


> Myersjavon said:
> 
> 
> 
> need entire scarf, front of the content tag and front of the paper tag too.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the one by ones imageshack giving me a hard time
Click to expand...


----------



## adb25

Hello again
Can you tell me if any of these are real again?  Thanks.


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thanks so very much, really appreciate your help. You relieved a lot of stress from me 

Just wondering if there's a way or place where I can figure out the material as I'm not convinced if it's real alligator.

Thanks again


----------



## Myersjavon

Myersjavon said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the one by ones imageshack giving me a hard time
> 
> 
> 
> s21.postimg.org/g5crlx353/image.jpg
> s2.postimg.org/c34174m89/image.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Myersjavon said:


> Myersjavon said:
> 
> 
> 
> s21.postimg.org/g5crlx353/image.jpg
> s2.postimg.org/c34174m89/image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - that is fake.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

adb25 said:


> Hello again
> Can you tell me if any of these are real again?  Thanks.




Please read post #1 to see what photos we need in order to make an authentication.
t


----------



## Myersjavon

Thanks will b returning


----------



## ayobeckah

Hey, I was wondering if someone can try and help me figure out if this is authentic or not. I know burberrys sometimes featured an inverted label but I just don't know enough to determine this one on my own

Name: Burberry Vintage Trench Coat Tan Beige
Seller ID: y2kless4shop
item #:252245857754
link:http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252245857754

Thanks!


----------



## terite

Myersjavon said:


> Thanks will b returning



You are welcome - I am so relieved to hear that you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

ayobeckah said:


> Hey, I was wondering if someone can try and help me figure out if this is authentic or not. I know burberrys sometimes featured an inverted label but I just don't know enough to determine this one on my own
> 
> Name: Burberry Vintage Trench Coat Tan Beige
> Seller ID: y2kless4shop
> item #:252245857754
> link:http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252245857754
> 
> Thanks!



I would like to see a photo of that coat lying open - showing the lining. 
t
(Burberrys means that it is pre 1998)


----------



## ayobeckah

This is the best one I managed to get


----------



## terite

ayobeckah said:


> View attachment 3243553
> 
> 
> This is the best one I managed to get
> 
> I agree with the seller - a vintage trench - makes sense that it was purchased in Hong Kong.
> 
> It could be from 1980 or 1990. Not an expert on the exact dates.
> t


----------



## adb25

Terite, 
I only have those pics posted, can you give me your best guess on authenticity? Thanks.


----------



## adb25

adb25 said:


> Terite,
> I only have those pics posted, can you give me your best guess on authenticity? Thanks.




Here are the main two I would like authenticated if possible.  These are the best pics I can get from the person.  Thanks.


----------



## meLbeLLa92

Hi again 

I've won this auction and was wondering if I can get it authenticated before I pay for it. Thanks.

Item name: nwt Burberry giant check 100% cashmere scarf in heritage check
Item no: 262234151454
Seller: deryckliz
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Burberry-Giant-Check-100-Cashmere-Scarf-In-Heritage-Check-/262234151454?nav=WON&trxId=0

Thanks


----------



## terite

Need to see the content tag
t


----------



## Myersjavon

Any real scarfs on tradesy??


----------



## terite

Myersjavon said:


> Any real scarfs on tradesy??



I hate to go look because then they start spamming me.

Then on my facebook this week, they showed a "pink tote" for $150 that is really an umbrella case, a poor quality/vintage/Japan bag - a fragrance bag for 150 - so I stay clear.
t


----------



## karyagirl

hi guys,how can i post my question related to authenticity?coz ive got an LV item not sure if it was authentic or not..im new in this site
thanks
karya


----------



## terite

karyagirl said:


> hi guys,how can i post my question related to authenticity?coz ive got an LV item not sure if it was authentic or not..im new in this site
> thanks
> karya



Just go to Authenticate the Louis Vuitton - and follow their rules about photos/links etc. and they will help you out.

You are in Authenticate this Burberry
t


----------



## karyagirl

ok thank you very much ill check how
karya


----------



## maryg1

maryg1 said:


> Item: jacket
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-De...271216?hash=item2eea4ae030:g:C-8AAOSwKtlWj5UZ
> item n.: 201499271216
> seller: roxanne4699
> I'm quite suspicious, but can this possible be real?





terite said:


> Possible - I need to see the content tags and a clear shot of the label.
> 
> t



Seller added some more pictures, don't know if they fine for authentication though.
http://www.ebay.it/itm/201504357393?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## STARFISH18

Hi, everyone! I have been thinking of buying a few bags from this facebook seller. However, I would need help in authenticating this Burberry bag. 

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry doctors bag
Link (if available): https://www.facebook.com/UkayUkayBA...54637601345.1073741920.100010704277475&type=3
Photos:


----------



## whifi

I don't have any additional photos of this item, but this has to be fake &#8212; right? I'm not seeing where any check scarves like this are produced under the Brit label... and I think the plaid has too many navy/white stripes in it, too.


----------



## meLbeLLa92

meLbeLLa92 said:


> Hi again
> 
> I've won this auction and was wondering if I can get it authenticated before I pay for it. Thanks.
> 
> Item name: nwt Burberry giant check 100% cashmere scarf in heritage check
> Item no: 262234151454
> Seller: deryckliz
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Burberry-Giant-Check-100-Cashmere-Scarf-In-Heritage-Check-/262234151454?nav=WON&trxId=0
> 
> Thanks



Just gotten the pics from the seller


----------



## meLbeLLa92

meLbeLLa92 said:


> Just gotten the pics from the seller


And the other one


----------



## jessl

Hi! Was hoping I could get this coat authenticated:

Item name: Burberry Brit Women's Trench Coat, size 10 US (UK Size 12)
Item no: 151945834204
Seller: equinerep
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151945834204?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!!


----------



## terite

Genuine
t


----------



## terite

jessl said:


> Hi! Was hoping I could get this coat authenticated:
> 
> Item name: Burberry Brit Women's Trench Coat, size 10 US (UK Size 12)
> Item no: 151945834204
> Seller: equinerep
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151945834204?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!!



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

meLbeLLa92 said:


> And the other one


this is too small for me to see anything
t


----------



## terite

meLbeLLa92 said:


> Just gotten the pics from the seller


You link does not work for me
The content tag is very small - but it looks fake.

I would need a closer / clearer photo in order to tell for sure - but I wouldn't pay.
t


----------



## terite

whifi said:


> I don't have any additional photos of this item, but this has to be fake  right? I'm not seeing where any check scarves like this are produced under the Brit label... and I think the plaid has too many navy/white stripes in it, too.



Well the tag is Brit and the scarf is labelled Burberry - so that does not match. The fringe is very thin - 

Do you only have one photo? Stay clear of that.
t


----------



## terite

STARFISH18 said:


> Hi, everyone! I have been thinking of buying a few bags from this facebook seller. However, I would need help in authenticating this Burberry bag.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry doctors bag
> Link (if available): https://www.facebook.com/UkayUkayBA...54637601345.1073741920.100010704277475&type=3
> Photos:



The link does not work for me.

It might be called a chester - I would like to see the Made in Tag/serial number. 
t


----------



## terite

maryg1 said:


> Seller added some more pictures, don't know if they fine for authentication though.
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/201504357393?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Nothing that I can see look wrong - but I need to see the content tag and a close shot of the label.
t


----------



## jessl

terite said:


> Genuine
> t




Just purchased, thanks so much!!


----------



## terite

jessl said:


> Just purchased, thanks so much!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## meLbeLLa92

Sorry I have no idea why that happened to the photos. I hope these are better!


----------



## meLbeLLa92

And the other one


----------



## meLbeLLa92

meLbeLLa92 said:


> And the other one



I thought it'd be real because of the cylinder packaging


----------



## terite

meLbeLLa92 said:


> And the other one



fake -

sometimes sellers put a photo of a genuine Burberry carrying bag WITH the fake item - 

Fake scarf - don't pay
please report that
t


----------



## meLbeLLa92

terite said:


> fake -
> 
> sometimes sellers put a photo of a genuine Burberry carrying bag WITH the fake item -
> 
> Fake scarf - don't pay
> please report that
> t



Thanks so much terite!! 
Feeling very disappointed and disheartened about this. May just bite the bullet and get in the Burberry store. Can't trust buying online. Glad I didn't pay


----------



## terite

meLbeLLa92 said:


> Thanks so much terite!!
> Feeling very disappointed and disheartened about this. May just bite the bullet and get in the Burberry store. Can't trust buying online. Glad I didn't pay



yeah

but thankfully, this forum is here - so just check before you pay - great deal!
t


----------



## -flawless-

Hi Terite, could you please help me take a look at this scarf? Thanks!


----------



## terite

-flawless- said:


> Hi Terite, could you please help me take a look at this scarf? Thanks!


genuine
t


----------



## ThisVNchick

Terite, may I ask for some assistance with this poncho?

Title: Women's Burberry Poncho
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Womens-Burberry-Poncho-New-OS-56971d6c13302afb1200604e
Seller: aparria1

Notes: The seller has good "overall" pictures but I went ahead and added some better up close shots of the inside tag. My only question is the tag that it is printed on is black. I have this same poncho but in that light pink color and my sister owns the black version, both our tags have been dark blue. I don't know if Burberry had different variations or not, so hoping you could help me out. Everything else looks OK to me. Please let me know what you think. Thank you


----------



## trueeman

Hello, please tell me, this is the original? if so, what year this scarf
http://imgur.com/a/yTBlf


----------



## trueeman

Hello, please tell me, this is the original? if so, what year this scarf


----------



## -flawless-

terite said:


> genuine
> t



Thanks terite!


----------



## terite

-flawless- said:


> Thanks terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

trueeman said:


> Hello, please tell me, this is the original? if so, what year this scarf
> http://imgur.com/a/yTBlf




I would need to see a photo of the entire scarf, and a closer shot of the label, the fringe.
t


----------



## terite

ThisVNchick said:


> Terite, may I ask for some assistance with this poncho?
> 
> Title: Women's Burberry Poncho
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Womens-Burberry-Poncho-New-OS-56971d6c13302afb1200604e
> Seller: aparria1
> 
> Notes: The seller has good "overall" pictures but I went ahead and added some better up close shots of the inside tag. My only question is the tag that it is printed on is black. I have this same poncho but in that light pink color and my sister owns the black version, both our tags have been dark blue. I don't know if Burberry had different variations or not, so hoping you could help me out. Everything else looks OK to me. Please let me know what you think. Thank you



I think that the tag should be blue in this case (not black). Are there any other tags sewn into the item? How is the stitching - the fabric. 
t


----------



## trueeman

terite said:


> I would need to see a photo of the entire scarf, and a closer shot of the label, the fringe.
> t



So, please, would appreciate your help. a scarf of release, and how it is valuable?
http://imgur.com/a/HZUwy


----------



## terite

trueeman said:


> So, please, would appreciate your help. a scarf of release, and how it is valuable?
> http://imgur.com/a/HZUwy



need a closeup of the sewn on tag/label
t


----------



## trueeman

terite said:


> need a closeup of the sewn on tag/label
> t



pleas http://imgur.com/a/99DZL


----------



## ThisVNchick

terite said:


> I think that the tag should be blue in this case (not black). Are there any other tags sewn into the item? How is the stitching - the fabric.
> t



The stitching and fabric feels like the other authentic one. No other labels sewn on the poncho, just the one posted. What do you think I should do?


----------



## terite

ThisVNchick said:


> The stitching and fabric feels like the other authentic one. No other labels sewn on the poncho, just the one posted. What do you think I should do?



I don't know.

The alignment looks good, and the pattern layout look good and the tassels look good. I don't think anyone could fake the poncho and accomplish those things. Also the fake clothing items would not use a thick, genuine wool - 

how is the stitching? the thickness of the wool? - also this is a vintage item - that has become a bit more popular now that ponchos are "in" again.

How does the finishing look compared to your other poncho?


----------



## ThisVNchick

terite said:


> I don't know.
> 
> The alignment looks good, and the pattern layout look good and the tassels look good. I don't think anyone could fake the poncho and accomplish those things. Also the fake clothing items would not use a thick, genuine wool -
> 
> how is the stitching? the thickness of the wool? - also this is a vintage item - that has become a bit more popular now that ponchos are "in" again.
> 
> How does the finishing look compared to your other poncho?




I posted some underside pics for you to see. 

The texture is correct- it might have loss some wool from being preloved but nonetheless still feels right. 

The stitching is a bit odd. I don't have my pink one on my atm but it looks a bit crooked at certain areas? Is that normal?


----------



## terite

ThisVNchick said:


> I posted some underside pics for you to see.
> 
> The texture is correct- it might have loss some wool from being preloved but nonetheless still feels right.
> 
> The stitching is a bit odd. I don't have my pink one on my atm but it looks a bit crooked at certain areas? Is that normal?
> 
> yes - the stitching looks awkward around the neck and down the sides.
> 
> *We can ask Addy for her opinion.
> I am not comfortable with the black label and the awkward stitching. *
> t


----------



## kulike

Hey there

I'm wandering is this looks legit to you.

Item Name:Burberry London Vintage ladies umbrella exceptional rare item
Item Number:272107984350
Seller ID:bluenina56
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...984350?hash=item3f5ae655de:g:-x4AAOSwGotWm9XI


Many Thanks


----------



## terite

kulike said:


> Hey there
> 
> I'm wandering is this looks legit to you.
> 
> Item Name:Burberry London Vintage ladies umbrella exceptional rare item
> Item Number:272107984350
> Seller ID:bluenina56
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...984350?hash=item3f5ae655de:g:-x4AAOSwGotWm9XI
> 
> 
> Many Thanks


genuine - vintage
t


----------



## trueeman

terite said:


> need a closeup of the sewn on tag/label
> t



I added pictures of labels, you can say, please, it's the original?


----------



## kulike

terite said:


> genuine - vintage
> t



Brilliant! Thank you 
I'm also looking at this bag.

Item name:Burberry Men's Beige Check Haymarket Leather Shoulder/Messenger bag
number:221977566210
Seler ID:uksuper-seller
Link: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Mens-Beige-Check-Haymarket-Leather-Shoulder-Messenger-Bag-RRP-1050-/221977566210?_mwBanner=1&nma=true&si=%252F1XhxJacgxj6M%252B7vkTAdo9A4pl8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Only half the link is active for some reason, I have to copy the whole thing 

Many thanks


----------



## terite

trueeman said:


> I added pictures of labels, you can say, please, it's the original?



I can't say for sure - I have never seen a tag like that on a Burberry scarf. Is it really old? Is it wool?
t


----------



## terite

kulike said:


> Brilliant! Thank you
> I'm also looking at this bag.
> 
> Item name:Burberry Men's Beige Check Haymarket Leather Shoulder/Messenger bag
> number:221977566210
> Seler ID:uksuper-seller
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Only half the link is active for some reason, I have to copy the whole thing
> 
> Many thanks



I like to see the cloth tag in the pocket, or the Made in tag - but no red flags for me.
t


----------



## trueeman

terite said:


> I can't say for sure - I have never seen a tag like that on a Burberry scarf. Is it really old? Is it wool?
> t



probably cashmere, but possibly wool, prompt, and you can find out exactly where the original is it?


----------



## PPlonk

first time user, Hello! 
Also first time on PhotoBucket, so please advise if this doesn't work either

can anyone help with this PVC Burberry bag?
http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/Pplonk/library/

thanks


----------



## Dreams Work

I'm still bag hunting almost everywhere lol and I need your help on these 3 bags hopefully before the end of the auction lol.

Item name:Burberry prorsum gorgeous black pebbled leather large hobo shoulder bag
Item number:161947530075
Seller id:Christine_boutique
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161947530075&alt=web 


And

Item name: Burberry handbag Salisbury
Item number:141880857645
Seller id:andy132007
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=141880857645&alt=web 


And finally 


Item name: Burberry black leather tote bag
Item number: 321977532169
Seller id: luvbless
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321977532169&alt=web 

Comments: the last bag, the seller gave me the code in a message but didn't take any pictures, it is: CNQINCGOOIN Made in China.

Many thanks in advance for any help xxx


----------



## terite

PPlonk said:


> first time user, Hello!
> Also first time on PhotoBucket, so please advise if this doesn't work either
> 
> can anyone help with this PVC Burberry bag?
> http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/Pplonk/library/
> 
> thanks



genuine (older)
t


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> I'm still bag hunting almost everywhere lol and I need your help on these 3 bags hopefully before the end of the auction lol.
> 
> Item name:Burberry prorsum gorgeous black pebbled leather large hobo shoulder bag
> Item number:161947530075
> Seller id:Christine_boutique
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161947530075&alt=web
> 
> 
> And
> 
> Item name: Burberry handbag Salisbury
> Item number:141880857645
> Seller id:andy132007
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=141880857645&alt=web
> 
> 
> And finally
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry black leather tote bag
> Item number: 321977532169
> Seller id: luvbless
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321977532169&alt=web
> 
> Comments: the last bag, the seller gave me the code in a message but didn't take any pictures, it is: CNQINCGOOIN Made in China.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any help xxx




1. Fake - please report that
2/3 - not enough photos - need photos of the tags/labels
PS - three in one post it too difficult to do
t


----------



## terite

trueeman said:


> probably cashmere, but possibly wool, prompt, and you can find out exactly where the original is it?



It doesn't look like cashmere and would not likely be cashmere - more likely wool.

Probably a good one to keep and wear - selling it would be tricky I think because of that label.
t


----------



## Jamessun

Item name: SOFT LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
Hi everyone, this is my first time to buy a bag from online. Please help me authenticate this bag. I really appreciate it. Please please let me know if you need more pictures!!! Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamessun

more pictures!! Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamessun

last pictures. thanksssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> 1. Fake - please report that
> 2/3 - not enough photos - need photos of the tags/labels
> PS - three in one post it too difficult to do
> t



Hi Terite,

I'm so sorry for unintentionally put any pressure on you, I thought It was ok maximum 3 in 1 post. But I'm not going to do that again. 

Many thanks for your help. I doubted the first one when I saw the inside pockets, one lined and the other didn't line with the plaid, also the check pattern used am I right ?
The other two I'm still waiting for a reply.
Will keep you posted. 
Apologies again xxx


----------



## Jamessun

sorry guys, I forget to send the tags. Here it is. Thanks


----------



## terite

Jamessun said:


> last pictures. thanksssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!



Send a photo of the cloth tag that should be in the pocket - or a made in tag, front and back, plus any paper tags that your received.
t
ok I see below - part of the fabric tag - thank you - I need to see that entire tag.
t


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> I'm so sorry for unintentionally put any pressure on you, I thought It was ok maximum 3 in 1 post. But I'm not going to do that again.
> 
> Many thanks for your help. I doubted the first one when I saw the inside pockets, one lined and the other didn't line with the plaid, also the check pattern used am I right ?
> The other two I'm still waiting for a reply.
> Will keep you posted.
> Apologies again xxx



No problem and no offense taken - it is a 3 maximum as a purse forum rule, but just for me, it is too much to remember at once unless I write stuff down.

Yes, you are right - the inside lining on the first one is a mess and it looks cheap. It is always a clue when there is something worn out too. Also - always check for high quality hardware ie. zippers/straps/snaps etc.

t
When buying second hand - always check the corners.


----------



## Jamessun

Thank you. Terite
Please tell me if you still need anything!!!!!


----------



## Jamessun

terite said:


> Send a photo of the cloth tag that should be in the pocket - or a made in tag, front and back, plus any paper tags that your received.
> t
> ok I see below - part of the fabric tag - thank you - I need to see that entire tag.
> t


Thank you. Terite. I attach some new photos.


----------



## tweeety

Hello everyone can can help me check on this kids Burberry jacket. Tried to do a few research but still a bit skeptical about it  

Item Name: Rio Hooded Puffer Jacket (not the reversible one) 

Link: from Mercari (phone app)

Photos: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I also asking the seller to post a picture with the Burberry tag I will be back to update ? But so far what do you guys think? Could this be a fake?


----------



## tweeety

Here's the tag pictures for some reason it wouldn't allot me to edit my original post


----------



## yohanc

Hi, 

Item Name: Burberry Brit Polo Shirt, and Burberry London Polo Shirt

Photos:
Item 1: Burberry Brit Polo (Red Color)

Item 2: Burberry London Polo (Green Color)

(Refresh the page if it shows blank page)


Please assist to authenticate the above items. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## zicocuy

Hi guys been wondering whether this Burberry Brit Polo is authentic?
Got this as a gift from my gf.
Thanks!

Item Name: Burberry Brit Polo Shirt

Photos:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bnpwg0lmzek5c2m/AACFUd4hWR2IFyWi13GaPN2ka?dl=0


----------



## PPlonk

Thank you T for your last comments, much appreciated. What are you thoughts on this one? 
http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/Pplonk/library/Red Burberry

although with black anodised hardware, i gather this means fake?

thanks again in advance. PP


----------



## terite

Jamessun said:


> Thank you. Terite
> Please tell me if you still need anything!!!!!
> 
> Everything looks good.
> t


----------



## terite

tweeety said:


> Hello everyone can can help me check on this kids Burberry jacket. Tried to do a few research but still a bit skeptical about it
> 
> Item Name: Rio Hooded Puffer Jacket (not the reversible one)
> 
> Link: from Mercari (phone app)
> 
> It looks perfect.
> Genuine
> t


----------



## terite

yohanc said:


> Hi,
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit Polo Shirt, and Burberry London Polo Shirt
> 
> Photos:
> Item 1: Burberry Brit Polo (Red Color)
> 
> Item 2: Burberry London Polo (Green Color)
> 
> (Refresh the page if it shows blank page)
> 
> 1 - I would like to see where it says Burberry on the content tag.
> 2. looks good.
> t


----------



## terite

zicocuy said:


> Hi guys been wondering whether this Burberry Brit Polo is authentic?
> Got this as a gift from my gf.
> Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit Polo Shirt
> 
> Photos:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bnpwg0lmzek5c2m/AACFUd4hWR2IFyWi13GaPN2ka?dl=0



Would like to see a better photo of the content tag
t


----------



## terite

PPlonk said:


> Thank you T for your last comments, much appreciated. What are you thoughts on this one?
> http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/Pplonk/library/Red Burberry
> 
> although with black anodised hardware, i gather this means fake?
> 
> thanks again in advance. PP




I don't know what you mean by the anodised hardware.
But yes, this is a fake bag - the canvas looks wrong, the stitching, the tags, the labels etc.

I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## yohanc

terite said:


> yohanc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit Polo Shirt, and Burberry London Polo Shirt
> 
> Photos:
> Item 1: Burberry Brit Polo (Red Color)
> 
> Item 2: Burberry London Polo (Green Color)
> 
> (Refresh the page if it shows blank page)
> 
> 1 - I would like to see where it says Burberry on the content tag.
> 2. looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Hi terite, thank you so much for your prompt action.
> 
> I have the pictures of the content tag added into the dropbox, it's the same link. Please feel free to view it.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

yohanc said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi terite, thank you so much for your prompt action.
> 
> I have the pictures of the content tag added into the dropbox, it's the same link. Please feel free to view it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, tag looks good.
> 
> So - are these two used polo's?
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## tweeety

Thank you Terite !!!!!


----------



## yohanc

terite said:


> yohanc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, tag looks good.
> 
> So - are these two used polo's?
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Terite for your help in authenticating my two polos.
> 
> Yeap, they are used. I bought them new at a bargain price. Recently I compared the embroidery and it look different from the one I saw on Burberry official online store.
> 
> Could you share the reason for such different to occur?
Click to expand...


----------



## zicocuy

terite said:


> Would like to see a better photo of the content tag
> t


Thanks man for the reply! I've updated the Tag picture on my link too. 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bnpwg0lmzek5c2m/AACFUd4hWR2IFyWi13GaPN2ka?dl=0


----------



## zicocuy

Another one is this Check shirt i've been looking at.
Thanks again man for your eager to help!
I'm suspicious as the price is quite cheap for their Check shirt.

Item Name:  Burberry Brit black/grey checked long sleeve collar shirt

Link: https://www.facebook.com/PremiumFac...7313045435778/547309852102764/?type=3&theater

You can slide through ^ or v 

Photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/v9jross26tmowpo/AAA0mv-mBMX6W28c0CYNKq9Da?dl=0


----------



## yohanc

yohanc said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Terite for your help in authenticating my two polos.
> 
> Yeap, they are used. I bought them new at a bargain price. Recently I compared the embroidery and it look different from the one I saw on Burberry official online store.
> 
> Could you share the reason for such different to occur?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the position of the embroidery for the Burberry Brit (Red) is below the end of the placket (neck buttoned opening). Is there anything wrong with it? :wondering
Click to expand...


----------



## Pokpokelite

Dear Terite,


Could you please help me authenticate this scarf?


Item Name: Burberry Cashmere scarf
 Link (if available): http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/burberry-toerklaede-halstoerklaede/47247725


Thank you


----------



## terite

yohanc said:


> yohanc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the position of the embroidery for the Burberry Brit (Red) is below the end of the placket (neck buttoned opening). Is there anything wrong with it? :wondering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polos - one is Burberry Britt and one is Burberry London - so two different brands - two different markets - but both make polos. Also - they look like they could be different seasons as well.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Pokpokelite said:


> Dear Terite,
> 
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this scarf?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Cashmere scarf
> Link (if available): http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/burberry-toerklaede-halstoerklaede/47247725
> 
> 
> Thank you



fake
t


----------



## terite

zicocuy said:


> Thanks man for the reply! I've updated the Tag picture on my link too.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bnpwg0lmzek5c2m/AACFUd4hWR2IFyWi13GaPN2ka?dl=0



Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

zicocuy said:


> Another one is this Check shirt i've been looking at.
> Thanks again man for your eager to help!
> I'm suspicious as the price is quite cheap for their Check shirt.
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Brit black/grey checked long sleeve collar shirt
> 
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/PremiumFac...7313045435778/547309852102764/?type=3&theater
> 
> You can slide through ^ or v
> 
> Photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/v9jross26tmowpo/AAA0mv-mBMX6W28c0CYNKq9Da?dl=0




Although you cannot tell by price: you are correct.

These are fake.
t


----------



## terite

tweeety said:


> Thank you Terite !!!!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## yohanc

terite said:


> yohanc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The polos - one is Burberry Britt and one is Burberry London - so two different brands - two different markets - but both make polos. Also - they look like they could be different seasons as well.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You brought back my confidence to wear the polos again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pokpokelite

terite said:


> fake
> t




Thank you very much, Terite!


----------



## LizzieKate

Is this scarf authentic? Thank you for your help!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## terite

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

yohanc said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. You brought back my confidence to wear the polos again.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Pokpokelite said:


> Thank you very much, Terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

LizzieKate said:


> View attachment 3252130
> View attachment 3252134
> View attachment 3252135
> View attachment 3252136
> 
> 
> 
> Is this scarf authentic? Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yes, this looks good - it is a vintage scarf.
t


----------



## LizzieKate

terite said:


> Yes, this looks good - it is a vintage scarf.
> t




Thanks a bunch!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## zicocuy

terite said:


> Although you cannot tell by price: you are correct.
> 
> These are fake.
> t


You da best bro! Muchas gracias!


----------



## terite

LizzieKate said:


> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



you are welcome
t


----------



## terite

zicocuy said:


> You da best bro! Muchas gracias!



You are welcome
t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> Sure - post pics here when you get them. I am here to help.
> t



Dear Terite,
I got the bag but unfortunately the seller lied to me about being new after finding marks and stains inside and out as well as missing the shoulder strap, and now after I checked it out and trying to find the name in the tag and couldn't, I'm starting to doubt it and doubt what else might be a lie.
I told the seller but she rudely said it was stored in a drawer for a year and never used and return it if I want. 
Luckily , I paid by PayPal and if it turns to be fake I will open a case. 
To be honest, it doesn't feel cheap and it's very heavy, no flags on stitching or hardware engraving but I'm not sure about the lining as it shows Burberry and not the usual black plain plaid. Kindly have a look and let me know if you need any more pictures. 
Thanks in advance xxx

PS. None of the pictures are going through. Will try in a new post or another way.


----------



## Dreams Work

Continued from last post. Apologies if any isn't clear. But that was the only way it allowed me to post my pictures. 
Thanks again xxx


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Continued from last post. Apologies if any isn't clear. But that was the only way it allowed me to post my pictures.
> Thanks again xxx



Genuine bag

Depending on what you paid and the exterior condition - consider - I have scrubbed the interior of many bags with amazing results.

But if you paid for a new bag - then go ahead and return it if the inside is a mess.

Don't say fake (it is not) on the paypal claim - say item not as described.
t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> Genuine bag
> 
> Depending on what you paid and the exterior condition - consider - I have scrubbed the interior of many bags with amazing results.
> 
> But if you paid for a new bag - then go ahead and return it if the inside is a mess.
> 
> Don't say fake (it is not) on the paypal claim - say item not as described.
> t



Oh my God pfew I just got my breath back lol thanks.

I got worried because I googled the name and got nothing and also the lining, it shows on the tag check but it is Burberry inside. So how come then?

No I got upset because she said new, and I found marks and stains inside and outside and also when I asked her to show the corners she showed the intact ones and hid the ones showing usage and never mentioned the missing shoulder strap or showed the hardware for it.
You may say I felt, she wasn't honest which worried me about the bag itself. 

I agree, a good scrub will do wonders lol. I just wanted to make sure it's not fake. I'm not going to bother opening a case now, I still got it way cheaper than the price on the tag lol and I'm happy with my purchase. 

Obviously it's a weekender or something and I wanted to use it as everyday bag but without the shoulder strap it hurts a little bit. 

I think I will keep looking for an everyday bag or a bag with a strap that doesn't hurt my shoulder lol.

Also if it's ok with you, can you share any information on Burberry blue label? I find them a lot in ebay and mainly from Japan. Is it genuine Burberry?

If I want your opinion, how to contact you, I mean private message here? Is this allowed? I'm not sure I know my way around here yet lol

Bless you for all your help, me and many other people xxx


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Oh my God pfew I just got my breath back lol thanks.
> 
> I got worried because I googled the name and got nothing and also the lining, it shows on the tag check but it is Burberry inside. So how come then?
> 
> No I got upset because she said new, and I found marks and stains inside and outside and also when I asked her to show the corners she showed the intact ones and hid the ones showing usage and never mentioned the missing shoulder strap or showed the hardware for it.
> You may say I felt, she wasn't honest which worried me about the bag itself.
> 
> I agree, a good scrub will do wonders lol. I just wanted to make sure it's not fake. I'm not going to bother opening a case now, I still got it way cheaper than the price on the tag lol and I'm happy with my purchase.
> 
> Obviously it's a weekender or something and I wanted to use it as everyday bag but without the shoulder strap it hurts a little bit.
> 
> I think I will keep looking for an everyday bag or a bag with a strap that doesn't hurt my shoulder lol.
> 
> Also if it's ok with you, can you share any information on Burberry blue label? I find them a lot in ebay and mainly from Japan. Is it genuine Burberry?
> 
> If I want your opinion, how to contact you, I mean private message here? Is this allowed? I'm not sure I know my way around here yet lol
> 
> Bless you for all your help, me and many other people xxx



If the bag was used (as you said some stains inside) then we might assume that the Burberry tag was attached again later and may or may not be the correct tag for the bag. 

The tag does say sample - so who knows.

Burberry Blue Label - is from Japan - and is marked Blue Label. People take advantage of the confusion about bags from Japan - and Burberry Blue labels are often faked.

If you would like to buy a Burberry Blue Label - send the photos here and I can help you with authentication. 
t


----------



## karmyn

Item Name: Burberry cashmere check scarf
Item Number: BURBU9102199LM
Seller ID: Beyond the Rack
Link: http://preview.beyondtherack.com/product/BURBU9102199LM?event=67843&filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=2

I suspect this and many of the other cashmere scarf currently being sold on BTR are fake. The plaid pattern doesn't look like authentic scarfs I own or the pictures on burberry.com . I was thinking the price might be too good to be true?


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> If the bag was used (as you said some stains inside) then we might assume that the Burberry tag was attached again later and may or may not be the correct tag for the bag.
> 
> The tag does say sample - so who knows.
> 
> Burberry Blue Label - is from Japan - and is marked Blue Label. People take advantage of the confusion about bags from Japan - and Burberry Blue labels are often faked.
> 
> If you would like to buy a Burberry Blue Label - send the photos here and I can help you with authentication.
> t



Yes you are right, I forgot to mention that the tag was broken and re-attached on the inside zip, that's when I  first realised I've been clearly lied to, which made me check every inch of the bag, when I found the marks, stains ...etc

But if the tag belongs to another bag, it should have results when looking up the name, but I couldn't find any information. So I'm right, the lining should have been plaid or show Burberry in the tag? Or because it's a sample they were trying different things out? And the plaid would be expected to be the lining of the real deal and not the sample?
But again I thought samples would be identical to the real goods to encourage people buy after checking or trying the sample, I don't know, maybe I'm wrong, any input there? you are the expert &#128077;

I was just curious about the blue label as it always shows from Japan and much cheaper , I thought they might have started a line there or something when they were re-branding.

I'm happy it's authentic and I'm very grateful for your help xxx


----------



## terite

karmyn said:


> Item Name: Burberry cashmere check scarf
> Item Number: BURBU9102199LM
> Seller ID: Beyond the Rack
> Link: http://preview.beyondtherack.com/product/BURBU9102199LM?event=67843&filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=2
> 
> I suspect this and many of the other cashmere scarf currently being sold on BTR are fake. The plaid pattern doesn't look like authentic scarfs I own or the pictures on burberry.com . I was thinking the price might be too good to be true?



Don't buy designer stuff when the seller does not show the labels and tags.
t


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Yes you are right, I forgot to mention that the tag was broken and re-attached on the inside zip, that's when I  first realised I've been clearly lied to, which made me check every inch of the bag, when I found the marks, stains ...etc
> 
> But if the tag belongs to another bag, it should have results when looking up the name, but I couldn't find any information. So I'm right, the lining should have been plaid or show Burberry in the tag? Or because it's a sample they were trying different things out? And the plaid would be expected to be the lining of the real deal and not the sample?
> But again I thought samples would be identical to the real goods to encourage people buy after checking or trying the sample, I don't know, maybe I'm wrong, any input there? you are the expert &#128077;
> 
> I was just curious about the blue label as it always shows from Japan and much cheaper , I thought they might have started a line there or something when they were re-branding.
> 
> I'm happy it's authentic and I'm very grateful for your help xxx



If the tag came from a sample bag, there might not have been many of them made.

Many bags have lining like your bag - many expensive bags have that lining - some people prefer that black lining (over the plaid).

Yes, blue label should be cheaper - avoid bags without MADE IN TAGS.
t


----------



## freepockets

Item Name: Authentic Burberry - Cashmere Scarf / London
Item Number: 1135742485
Seller ID: 4388008531
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-vestes...tic-burberry-cashmere-scarf-london/1135742485

Hi Terite,

I know this doesn't have all preferred photos but are there any red flags on this? Specifically, is a Burberry London label appropriate for a scarf apparently purchased within the last year and a half or two years? I have asked to see it in person.


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> If the tag came from a sample bag, there might not have been many of them made.
> 
> Many bags have lining like your bag - many expensive bags have that lining - some people prefer that black lining (over the plaid).
> 
> Yes, blue label should be cheaper - avoid bags without MADE IN TAGS.
> t



Many thanks for all your help, really appreciate it. 
Maybe because it was my first time to see that lining, I thought it was not normal, now if I see it again I won't be suspicious lol.
Every time I learn more and more from you, I hope you don't mind &#128512; 

Thanks again and again xxx


----------



## terite

freepockets said:


> Item Name: Authentic Burberry - Cashmere Scarf / London
> Item Number: 1135742485
> Seller ID: 4388008531
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-vestes...tic-burberry-cashmere-scarf-london/1135742485
> 
> Hi Terite,
> 
> I know this doesn't have all preferred photos but are there any red flags on this? Specifically, is a Burberry London label appropriate for a scarf apparently purchased within the last year and a half or two years? I have asked to see it in person.



So far, this does not look right.
Yes, there are red flags here.
t


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Many thanks for all your help, really appreciate it.
> Maybe because it was my first time to see that lining, I thought it was not normal, now if I see it again I won't be suspicious lol.
> Every time I learn more and more from you, I hope you don't mind &#128512;
> 
> Thanks again and again xxx



You are welcome
t


----------



## Dreams Work

Dear Terite,
I hope I'm not bothering you, can you check out this bag and share your thoughts with me?

Item name: Burberry leather bag
Item number: 291651137843
Seller id: Sady-Uk
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291651137843&alt=web 

Looking forward to your valuable opinion. 
Thanks xxx


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Dear Terite,
> I hope I'm not bothering you, can you check out this bag and share your thoughts with me?
> 
> Item name: Burberry leather bag
> Item number: 291651137843
> Seller id: Sady-Uk
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291651137843&alt=web
> 
> Looking forward to your valuable opinion.
> Thanks xxx



We always need to see the Burberry stamp inside, the made in tag if there is one, otherwise all sides of the sewn in cloth tag.
t


----------



## Phantasmist

Hi,

I'm hoping you can help me with this bag.

Model: unsure, was called "Burberry barrel small bag". 

I've done some research and it seems authentic (the check pattern lines up, the font seems correct, the lining and zippers are embossed) except that there's no tag anywhere on the inside. Also, I can't find the same model in any internet search. Let me know what additional info you need. I appreciate the help!

Thanks

(Having trouble adding attachments, will post more from my desktop if necessary)


----------



## Phantasmist

More pics


----------



## Phantasmist

Another pic


----------



## Phantasmist

Pic #4


----------



## Phantasmist

Pic #5


----------



## Phantasmist

Pic #6


----------



## Phantasmist

Last pic. Sorry if I did this wrong. I've browsed this forum but have never tried to post before


----------



## tweeety

Hi Terite ! I have a few question in regarding to Burberry children items.. What should I look for when trying to see if an item is a fake or not? Have tried to google and see what I should look for but they aren't very clear  I know tags and something about a rat-tail R? And one thing I'm confused is the Burberry line that's on certain dress and skirt..for example for this dress how can I tell if it's real or not? I look up a few picture but from Nordstrom, Bloomingdales, Sak they all seem to have the same dress but the line pattern aren't exactly the same :/ therefore I am so confused .. I just want to learn more about the brand itself ..any input would be great!


----------



## terite

tweeety said:


> Hi Terite ! I have a few question in regarding to Burberry children items.. What should I look for when trying to see if an item is a fake or not? Have tried to google and see what I should look for but they aren't very clear  I know tags and something about a rat-tail R? And one thing I'm confused is the Burberry line that's on certain dress and skirt..for example for this dress how can I tell if it's real or not? I look up a few picture but from Nordstrom, Bloomingdales, Sak they all seem to have the same dress but the line pattern aren't exactly the same :/ therefore I am so confused .. I just want to learn more about the brand itself ..any input would be great!
> 
> Often an item is available for one season, so looking it up is often difficult.
> 
> I need to see a clear photo of the labels and the care labels.
> 
> I suggest reading through the forum - you will see lots of authentications, and then things will start to look familiar.
> t


----------



## tweeety

Hi Terite! 
Would you say the care label would help a lot in identifying of an item is real? 



I will also lurk around the forum


----------



## terite

tweeety said:


> Hi Terite!
> Would you say the care label would help a lot in identifying of an item is real?
> View attachment 3255037
> 
> 
> I will also lurk around the forum



Yes, neck labels, Burberry labels and tags and stamps, sewn in size tags, pattern/fabric/alignment - design, content tags, Made in tags, serial numbers - all these things help to authenticate.

Also - in real life (not just from photos) feel and smell.

Also, look for quality of workmanship, genuine fabrics (as in wool not acrylic in scarves for example), leather not polyester - etc. labelled buttons, zips, metal work including handles/snaps/rivets.

All these things help. 
t


----------



## terite

tweeety said:


> Hi Terite!
> Would you say the care label would help a lot in identifying of an item is real?
> View attachment 3255037
> 
> 
> I will also lurk around the forum
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## tweeety

Thank you Terite  I will be looking out for all that from now on! You are absolutely amazing thank you for your time. Sending you much love from CA  !!!


----------



## terite

tweeety said:


> Thank you Terite  I will be looking out for all that from now on! You are absolutely amazing thank you for your time. Sending you much love from CA  !!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## karmyn

terite said:


> Don't buy designer stuff when the seller does not show the labels and tags.
> t



That's a good point. Thanks Terite!


----------



## terite

karmyn said:


> That's a good point. Thanks Terite!



You are welcome.

We also used to say - watch out for a seller who sell multiples - like ten of the same item, or sellers who have sold that item many times in the past. 

And remember, you can always check here BEFORE you pay. And you can always post here AFTER you receive the item - to make sure that you got what you ordered (especially in the case of scarves).

t


----------



## lks24

Item Name: BURBERRY HARTFIELDS House Check Sneakers
Item Number: 121852568952
Seller ID: fashionbee17
Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121852568952 

The listing has ended but I'd still appreciate your thoughts. Or should I post in another area? Thank you


----------



## terite

lks24 said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY HARTFIELDS House Check Sneakers
> Item Number: 121852568952
> Seller ID: fashionbee17
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121852568952
> 
> The listing has ended but I'd still appreciate your thoughts. Or should I post in another area? Thank you



Genuine
t


----------



## Dreams Work

This is my original post:

Item name: Burberry black leather tote bag
Item number: 321977532169
Seller id: luvbless
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321977532169&alt=web 

Comments: the last bag, the seller gave me the code in a message but didn't take any pictures, it is: CNQINCGOOIN Made in China.

Many thanks in advance for any help xxx[/QUOTE]



terite said:


> 1. Fake - please report that
> 2/3 - not enough photos - need photos of the tags/labels
> PS - three in one post it too difficult to do
> t



Dear Terite, 
The seller sent me these now. Would appreciate your help again xxx


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> This is my original post:
> 
> Item name: Burberry black leather tote bag
> Item number: 321977532169
> Seller id: luvbless
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=321977532169&alt=web
> 
> Comments: the last bag, the seller gave me the code in a message but didn't take any pictures, it is: CNQINCGOOIN Made in China.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any help xxx





Dear Terite, 
The seller sent me these now. Would appreciate your help again xxx[/QUOTE]

These photos look good
t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> Dear Terite,
> The seller sent me these now. Would appreciate your help again xxx



These photos look good
t[/QUOTE]

Many thanks for your constant help xxx
I wasn't sure because it's also my first time to see the made in not engraved in the leather, and also wasn't too sure about the Burberry font,  but thanks for reassuring me. See I learn from you every time x
Big hug xxx


----------



## Kalimero

Hi guys,

Please authenticate my Burberry Duffle Coat, which I bought in an Italian store.

Item name: Men's Wool Duffle Jacket with Detachable Hood
Item no: 39825311
Photos:*http://imgur.com/a/WOZAi*

Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> These photos look good
> t



Many thanks for your constant help xxx
I wasn't sure because it's also my first time to see the made in not engraved in the leather, and also wasn't too sure about the Burberry font,  but thanks for reassuring me. See I learn from you every time x
Big hug xxx[/QUOTE]

You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Kalimero said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Please authenticate my Burberry Duffle Coat, which I bought in an Italian store.
> 
> Item name: Men's Wool Duffle Jacket with Detachable Hood
> Item no: 39825311
> Photos:*http://imgur.com/a/WOZAi*
> 
> Thank you very much!


Genuine
t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> Many thanks for your constant help xxx
> I wasn't sure because it's also my first time to see the made in not engraved in the leather, and also wasn't too sure about the Burberry font,  but thanks for reassuring me. See I learn from you every time x
> Big hug xxx



You are welcome.
t[/QUOTE]

The seller changed her mind after agreeing on everything : (
Apologies for wasting your time in any way. 
Big hug xxx

The hunting continues...


----------



## Kalimero

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you, terite!

Thought it could be not authentic, because the Made in England tag was stitched badly.


----------



## Dreams Work

Dear Terite,
Can you kindly check this one out and let me know before it gets snapped.

Item name: Burberry handbag
Item number: 1153076111
Seller name: Me
Link: https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/burberry-handbag/1153076111

Comments: found it in gumtree not ebay. 
Kindly let me know what to ask the seller. 

Hoping to get lucky with this one. 

Thanks for your help, big hug xxx


----------



## lisaind

Hi all, this is my first time on the purse blog, could you please help me authenticate this Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf in Heritage Check? I'm attaching the three pics that the seller has sent to me, it's on a second hand fb group.The tag looks pretty ok to me but the stitching is not straight and I am very dubious.Thank you in advance for your help and advice!


----------



## terite

Kalimero said:


> Thank you, terite!
> 
> Thought it could be not authentic, because the Made in England tag was stitched badly.



Sometimes we see that - 
You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Dear Terite,
> Can you kindly check this one out and let me know before it gets snapped.
> 
> Item name: Burberry handbag
> Item number: 1153076111
> Seller name: Me
> Link: https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/burberry-handbag/1153076111
> 
> Comments: found it in gumtree not ebay.
> Kindly let me know what to ask the seller.
> 
> Hoping to get lucky with this one.
> 
> Thanks for your help, big hug xxx



Is that 200 pounds UK? Or - must be Australia? Genuine - "vintage" toggle bag - about 2004


----------



## terite

lisaind said:


> Hi all, this is my first time on the purse blog, could you please help me authenticate this Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf in Heritage Check? I'm attaching the three pics that the seller has sent to me, it's on a second hand fb group.The tag looks pretty ok to me but the stitching is not straight and I am very dubious.Thank you in advance for your help and advice!




FAKE
gee - 

t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> Is that 200 pounds UK? Or - must be Australia? Genuine - "vintage" toggle bag - about 2004



Great news. Hopefully I can get lucky with this one and the seller won't change their minds.

Is £200 good or bad for this bag?
I'm not sure if I can ask this, please advise if I shouldn't.

Wish me luck xxx 

Bigger hug xxx


----------



## lisaind

terite said:


> FAKE
> gee -
> 
> t


Thank you so much for your help! Have a great day


----------



## terite

lisaind said:


> Thank you so much for your help! Have a great day



You are welcome.
t


----------



## _misschanel

PHP:
	



hiii all! can someone authenticate this! really appreciate it &#128525;
serial number ittivgro58cal.... cant find this bag online


----------



## terite

_misschanel said:


> hiii all! can someone authenticate this! really appreciate it &#128525;
> serial number ittivgro58cal.... cant find this bag online



One photo? Please see post #1 to see a list of the photos that we require
t


----------



## _misschanel

oh sorry terite &#128542;

for some reason it will not let attach all the files together


----------



## _misschanel

here is another oneo


----------



## _misschanel

last one


----------



## _misschanel

Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Handbag
Item Number: none provided
Seller ID: missnico1e
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BURBERRY-HAYMARKET-HANDBAG-56ad4561f739bc18ff000d5d


----------



## terite

_misschanel said:


> last one


Need to see the Made in tag, front and back
t


----------



## terite

_misschanel said:


> Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Handbag
> Item Number: none provided
> Seller ID: missnico1e
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BURBERRY-HAYMARKET-HANDBAG-56ad4561f739bc18ff000d5d



Ok, - I see the tags now.
Authentic
t


----------



## _misschanel

terite said:


> Ok, - I see the tags now.
> Authentic
> t





thank you so much Terite!!!


----------



## terite

_misschanel said:


> thank you so much Terite!!!
> You are welcome.
> t


----------



## Mesti186

Hello! I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this bag for me? It has no serial number

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Tasche-Heymarket-Check-Top-zustand-/262242382526?hash=item3d0edd32be


----------



## terite

Mesti186 said:


> Hello! I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this bag for me? It has no serial number
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Tasche-Heymarket-Check-Top-zustand-/262242382526?hash=item3d0edd32be



authtentic - it predates serial numbers
t


----------



## Mesti186

terite said:


> authtentic - it predates serial numbers
> t


so you mean, it´s a fake? I´m sorry, but I do not understand the word predate


----------



## terite

Mesti186 said:


> so you mean, it´s a fake? I´m sorry, but I do not understand the word predate



authentic

Bags made in this year did not come with a serial number.
t


----------



## 305fly

Can you guys please authenticate this Burberry overnight bag?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

305fly said:


> Can you guys please authenticate this Burberry overnight bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> Please see post #1 for the photos that we need to see.
> t


----------



## Peach08

Hi there I am looking to purchase this Burberry London shirt from a local seller and was hoping someone could help me authenticate it . Here are the images she has sent to me 







Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> Hi there I am looking to purchase this Burberry London shirt from a local seller and was hoping someone could help me authenticate it . Here are the images she has sent to me
> 
> Authentic (older)
> t


----------



## Peach08

terite said:


> Peach08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there I am looking to purchase this Burberry London shirt from a local seller and was hoping someone could help me authenticate it . Here are the images she has sent to me
> 
> Authentic (older)
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx very much for your fast response! I was a little worried of its authenticity as the stripes weren't matching up
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx very much for your fast response! I was a little worried of its authenticity as the stripes weren't matching up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stripes should line up in certain places - so keep checking for that.
> 
> Especially the back of collars, sides, etc.
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## cc_1028

Hi Terite, could you please help to authenticate this scarf? Thank you. 
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-WVymoForXvg/VrkNQFjlBeI/AAAAAAAAD5E/veO6LqdCngU/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-VLEVSAHppnA/VrkNpm40tGI/AAAAAAAAD5E/yXwiUpFW3fg/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-EwbKUAfzBwE/VrkNRxnx8vI/AAAAAAAAD5E/gTIbUxoR5vA/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-mWG_-e5o-fI/VrkNQfQuJnI/AAAAAAAAD5E/2UyyzYQUi54/s800-Ic42/image.jpg


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Hi Terite, could you please help to authenticate this scarf? Thank you.
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-WVymoForXvg/VrkNQFjlBeI/AAAAAAAAD5E/veO6LqdCngU/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-VLEVSAHppnA/VrkNpm40tGI/AAAAAAAAD5E/yXwiUpFW3fg/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-EwbKUAfzBwE/VrkNRxnx8vI/AAAAAAAAD5E/gTIbUxoR5vA/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-mWG_-e5o-fI/VrkNQfQuJnI/AAAAAAAAD5E/2UyyzYQUi54/s800-Ic42/image.jpg



Can I see the other side of the content tag?
t


----------



## cc_1028

terite said:


> Can I see the other side of the content tag?
> t



lh3.googleusercontent.com/-g6IJHX01sAA/VrlSItf_llI/AAAAAAAAD5s/NPXPOchwe4c/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ouyzNG8BRzU/VrlSJKZw3bI/AAAAAAAAD5w/B7sceA3Q74Q/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-CjCjjfuy5xQ/VrlR_EfVBPI/AAAAAAAAD5k/R94PE51JKjI/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-n0j85Q7xSic/VrlR8ntrUzI/AAAAAAAAD5g/kCHlLZbDsF4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-g6IJHX01sAA/VrlSItf_llI/AAAAAAAAD5s/NPXPOchwe4c/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ouyzNG8BRzU/VrlSJKZw3bI/AAAAAAAAD5w/B7sceA3Q74Q/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-CjCjjfuy5xQ/VrlR_EfVBPI/AAAAAAAAD5k/R94PE51JKjI/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-n0j85Q7xSic/VrlR8ntrUzI/AAAAAAAAD5g/kCHlLZbDsF4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg



genuine
t


----------



## cc_1028

terite said:


> genuine
> t



Thank you so much!


----------



## Jangahash

Is this authentic?


----------



## Jangahash

Hi Terite,

This is my first post here.  Just wondering if this is genuine.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

Jangahash said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> This is my first post here.  Just wondering if this is genuine.  Thanks in advance!


Send a clearer closeup photo of the sewn on labels.
t


----------



## Jangahash

Thanks so much for your response.  Here's another one.  I do not have it on front of me right now but I will in a couple hours and send you a clearer shot then.

Thank you


----------



## Dreams Work

Dear Terite, 

I found this bag in an app like ebay, and was hoping as always for your precious help as this is the first time I see such a beauty,  literally never seen like it before anywhere . 

Item name: Bolso Burberry Piel.
Item number: none 
Seller id: Maria T
Link:
Bolso BURBERRY Piel 
http://p.wallapop.com/i/33377401?_pid=wi&_uid=24680721&_me=s_android

Comments: I'm not sure if the link will work without installing the app, but I'm sending the pictures in the ad plus what the seller emailed me. 

Kindly let me know what to ask the seller if you need any more pictures. 

Bigger hug xxx


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Dear Terite,
> 
> I found this bag in an app like ebay, and was hoping as always for your precious help as this is the first time I see such a beauty,  literally never seen like it before anywhere .
> 
> Item name: Bolso Burberry Piel.
> Item number: none
> Seller id: Maria T
> Link:
> Bolso BURBERRY Piel
> http://p.wallapop.com/i/33377401?_pid=wi&_uid=24680721&_me=s_android
> 
> Comments: I'm not sure if the link will work without installing the app, but I'm sending the pictures in the ad plus what the seller emailed me.
> 
> Kindly let me know what to ask the seller if you need any more pictures.
> 
> Bigger hug xxx


I like to see the serial number and the MADE IN TAG
t


----------



## terite

Jangahash said:


> Thanks so much for your response.  Here's another one.  I do not have it on front of me right now but I will in a couple hours and send you a clearer shot then.
> 
> Thank you


and send a photo of that plastic piece too
t


----------



## lks24

Hi!

I'd be really grateful for your opinion of these: 
Burberry hartfield sneakers
Item 222012471165
Seller beckysuperdeals
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222012471165 

Thank you very much


----------



## terite

lks24 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'd be really grateful for your opinion of these:
> Burberry hartfield sneakers
> Item 222012471165
> Seller beckysuperdeals
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222012471165
> 
> Thank you very much


genuine
t


----------



## gmageza

xx


----------



## sharonephone

Item Name: Authentic Burberry rose cashmere earmuffs w tag
Seller ID: secondlovedc
 Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...hmere-earmuffs-w-tag-569555e32de51229570126ca


TIA!


----------



## terite

sharonephone said:


> Item Name: Authentic Burberry rose cashmere earmuffs w tag
> Seller ID: secondlovedc
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...hmere-earmuffs-w-tag-569555e32de51229570126ca
> 
> 
> TIA!


genuine
t


----------



## skyemarie

Is this real? Buying from private seller.

Burberry Travel Duffle Bag / weekender, if it's real, do you know how old it is?


----------



## skyemarie

more pictures


----------



## terite

skyemarie said:


> more pictures



Looks good - maybe 12 years old - maybe a bit more
t


----------



## sharonephone

Item Name: Burberry ear muffs
Seller: ask5146
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-ear-muffs-5695bbbcf0928241cc01a1fa


----------



## CocoPetite

Hope it's ok to post a trench authentication here.
Item Name:  BURBERRY KHAKI TRENCH COAT SIZE SMALL BEIGE SOLID (I believe the official name is Burberrry cotton gabardine reef knot trench coat?)
Seller:  gabics27
Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-KHAKI-TRENCH-COAT-SIZE-SMALL-BEIGE-SOLID-/272128873225?

It is missing the belt, which was not described in the listing, but I noticed the belt loop on one side, and asked.


----------



## terite

sharonephone said:


> Item Name: Burberry ear muffs
> Seller: ask5146
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-ear-muffs-5695bbbcf0928241cc01a1fa



Authentic
t


----------



## terite

CocoPetite said:


> Hope it's ok to post a trench authentication here.
> Item Name:  BURBERRY KHAKI TRENCH COAT SIZE SMALL BEIGE SOLID (I believe the official name is Burberrry cotton gabardine reef knot trench coat?)
> Seller:  gabics27
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-KHAKI-TRENCH-COAT-SIZE-SMALL-BEIGE-SOLID-/272128873225?
> 
> It is missing the belt, which was not described in the listing, but I noticed the belt loop on one side, and asked.




That is fake - please report that.
t


----------



## CocoPetite

terite said:


> That is fake - please report that.
> t



Hello terite,

Thank you.  Can you please tell me what features you used to identify it as a fake?


----------



## terite

CocoPetite said:


> Hello terite,
> 
> Thank you.  Can you please tell me what features you used to identify it as a fake?



Most obviously - the labels, the fabric, the lining, the cut. 
t


----------



## CocoPetite

terite said:


> Most obviously - the labels, the fabric, the lining, the cut.
> t


Thanks.  I couldn't tell by the labels (was only unsure of the cut), so I really appreciate your expert eye.  I have much to learn.  Listing reported.


----------



## terite

CocoPetite said:


> Thanks.  I couldn't tell by the labels (was only unsure of the cut), so I really appreciate your expert eye.  I have much to learn.  Listing reported.



you are welcome
t


----------



## Aaorin

If it's not too much trouble, I'd like to hear your opinion on this bag. 

Warrior large supernova (?)


----------



## terite

Aaorin said:


> If it's not too much trouble, I'd like to hear your opinion on this bag.
> 
> Warrior large supernova (?)



send a photo of the back of the made in tag, and a better photo of the sewn in patch.
t


----------



## Aaorin

terite said:


> send a photo of the back of the made in tag, and a better photo of the sewn in patch.
> t



Oh, I didn't even know there was a serial there. Are these good enough?


----------



## terite

Aaorin said:


> Oh, I didn't even know there was a serial there. Are these good enough?



looks good
t


----------



## emilia.gc

Hi there. My name is Emilia, I'm from Portugal and I'm new to the forum. Can you help me with this Burberry bag, please? Is this original? It's from a private seller. 
Thank you very much.
https://olx.pt/i2/anuncio/mala-burberry-gosford-bridle-original-IDyPWKW.html#:cd235e4e02


----------



## Gravitsap

Hi, I wonder if you could help with this coat I have bought from  vestiaire collective a few days ago. I only can present you with the link to the purchase, as haven't received it as yet. But I have already got my doubts about it authenticity because the burberry plaid does not meet at the seam in the middle of the collar on the second picture
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...s/burberry/jacket-coat-burberry-2314225.shtml
Thank you so very much. Anastassia


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi,

I just bought this swing coat. I love the style andthe sz is perfect. One thing is really odd that the label only has100% ployester  lining and leather? but this is a wool coat.  I can't find other lables. Can you check it for me, please?
Thank you very much in advanced.

Item name:Black Wool Burberry Swing Coat
Item number:201523468377
Seller:feenke8
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Wool-...pL6pqFwzJlrqwQKnuNFXU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

emilia.gc said:


> Hi there. My name is Emilia, I'm from Portugal and I'm new to the forum. Can you help me with this Burberry bag, please? Is this original? It's from a private seller.
> Thank you very much.
> https://olx.pt/i2/anuncio/mala-burberry-gosford-bridle-original-IDyPWKW.html#:cd235e4e02




Just one photo? Please read post #1 to see what photos we need to see.
T


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Hi, I wonder if you could help with this coat I have bought from  vestiaire collective a few days ago. I only can present you with the link to the purchase, as haven't received it as yet. But I have already got my doubts about it authenticity because the burberry plaid does not meet at the seam in the middle of the collar on the second picture
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...s/burberry/jacket-coat-burberry-2314225.shtml
> Thank you so very much. Anastassia



need to see closeup photos of all the tags and labels, and button.
t


----------



## terite

tjlin2566 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought this swing coat. I love the style andthe sz is perfect. One thing is really odd that the label only has100% ployester  lining and leather? but this is a wool coat.  I can't find other lables. Can you check it for me, please?
> Thank you very much in advanced.
> 
> Item name:Black Wool Burberry Swing Coat
> Item number:201523468377
> Seller:feenke8
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Wool-...pL6pqFwzJlrqwQKnuNFXU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Send a photo of the other side of the care/content tag - check between the lining and the wool for any tags, send a photo of the coat lying open
> t


----------



## emilia.gc

terite said:


> Just one photo? Please read post #1 to see what photos we need to see.
> T


It has 8 photos. You just need to click in the image and then you will get to see the other photos. 
Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## emilia.gc

emilia.gc said:


> It has 8 photos. You just need to click in the image and then you will get to see the other photos.
> Thank you for your time and help.


A photo from inside.


----------



## terite

emilia.gc said:


> A photo from inside.



ok - that was tricky from here for some reason.

Send a clear/close photo of the tags in the pocket, the stamp inside and the stamp on the front metal badge
t


----------



## tjlin2566

terite said:


> tjlin2566 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I just bought this swing coat. I love the style andthe sz is perfect. One thing is really odd that the label only has100% ployester  lining and leather? but this is a wool coat.  I can't find other lables. Can you check it for me, please?
> Thank you very much in advanced.
> 
> Item name:Black Wool Burberry Swing Coat
> Item number:201523468377
> Seller:feenke8
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Wool-...pL6pqFwzJlrqwQKnuNFXU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Send a photo of the other side of the care/content tag - check between the lining and the wool for any tags, send a photo of the coat lying open
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite,
> 
> I  found only one content tag. I also checked inside pockets,too. There is no other tags.
> There is no filling on this coat,either. The material tag is just odd.  Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much for your time and help.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

Hi! 

Can you please help me check if this Burberry is authentic? 

Item name: Burberry Small Gowan Bag
eBay number: 311549050077

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/311549050077












Many thanks, 
Jenny Yeubg


----------



## Gravitsap

terite said:


> need to see closeup photos of all the tags and labels, and button.
> t



Thank you. I will certainly  do it if it vestiaire approves it and send it to me in the end. But in the mean time, please, tell me that if the burberry plaid does  not merge symmetrically at the seam in the middle of the collar, does not it automatically mean it is counterfeit? Many thanks. Anastassia


----------



## emilia.gc

terite said:


> ok - that was tricky from here for some reason.
> 
> Send a clear/close photo of the tags in the pocket, the stamp inside and the stamp on the front metal badge
> t


Well, the seller had her account and all of her deals, removed . I guess that's my answer, it was not an original bag.
My burberry will have to wait... 
Thank you for your time and help.


----------



## terite

tjlin2566 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite,
> 
> I  found only one content tag. I also checked inside pockets,too. There is no other tags.
> There is no filling on this coat,either. The material tag is just odd.  Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much for your time and help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278322
> 
> 
> I can't tell much from that photo of the lining - sorry.
> 
> The tags look like burberry tags, but as you noticed - there is no leather, no fill in your coat.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Thank you. I will certainly  do it if it vestiaire approves it and send it to me in the end. But in the mean time, please, tell me that if the burberry plaid does  not merge symmetrically at the seam in the middle of the collar, does not it automatically mean it is counterfeit? Many thanks. Anastassia



I have never seen a collar like that, I agree - but maybe the coat was altered or?

Send photos of the tags and labels when you get the coat. 

Other things look good so far.
t


----------



## terite

emilia.gc said:


> Well, the seller had her account and all of her deals, removed . I guess that's my answer, it was not an original bag.
> My burberry will have to wait...
> Thank you for your time and help.



Well, maybe there was a problem with her other bags - there was nothing showing so far that would define that bag as a fake - the inside stamp looked good - but you just never know from photos sometimes, until all the details are in.
t


----------



## Awan Too

Hi...interested in this item from eBay:

Item : BURBERRY Winter/Spring Scarf RRP $375 With Gift Box And Bag

Seller : betabuy79

Item No : 281940049018

Link : http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/BURBERRY...049018?hash=item41a4efbc7a:g:DEwAAOSwuAVWvkJE

Thanks a lot!


----------



## terite

Awan Too said:


> Hi...interested in this item from eBay:
> 
> Item : BURBERRY Winter/Spring Scarf RRP $375 With Gift Box And Bag
> 
> Seller : betabuy79
> 
> Item No : 281940049018
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/BURBERRY...049018?hash=item41a4efbc7a:g:DEwAAOSwuAVWvkJE
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Fake - please report that.
t


----------



## Awan Too

Thanks terite! Will report it.


----------



## lipemorg

Hi,
Can you authenticate this Jermyn Burberry Bag on ebay?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-BURBE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## emilia.gc

terite said:


> Well, maybe there was a problem with her other bags - there was nothing showing so far that would define that bag as a fake - the inside stamp looked good - but you just never know from photos sometimes, until all the details are in.
> t


I don't know. Maybe there was some kind of problem with her account or with some deal.  Anyway, thanks for your answer and your time. You're very kind.


----------



## tjlin2566

terite said:


> tjlin2566 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite,
> 
> I  found only one content tag. I also checked inside pockets,too. There is no other tags.
> There is no filling on this coat,either. The material tag is just odd.  Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you so much for your time and help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278322
> 
> 
> I can't tell much from that photo of the lining - sorry.
> 
> The tags look like burberry tags, but as you noticed - there is no leather, no fill in your coat.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite,
> 
> Thank you so much. I decided to return the coat. I don't think that Burberry store will sell a wool coat without an accurate content tag even though others look just like an authentic Burberry. Anyway, thank you so much. Have a great weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

lipemorg said:


> Hi,
> Can you authenticate this Jermyn Burberry Bag on ebay?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-BURBE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



We like to see the made in tag and the serial number (no red flags for me though)
t


----------



## terite

emilia.gc said:


> I don't know. Maybe there was some kind of problem with her account or with some deal.  Anyway, thanks for your answer and your time. You're very kind.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

tjlin2566 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjlin2566 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite,
> 
> Thank you so much. I decided to return the coat. I don't think that Burberry store will sell a wool coat without an accurate content tag even though others look just like an authentic Burberry. Anyway, thank you so much. Have a great weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These things can haunt you - I prefer to own something that I will enjoy 100 % - with no issues and something that I could resell if I needed to.
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gravitsap

Great, thank you so very much. I remain  hopeful and wait for the coat  will definitely get back to you with the pics xxx


----------



## Jamessun

Hi dear Terite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   can you please authenticate this burberry wallet for me?

Item name: BURBERRY Portafogli
Listing Number: MODEL NUMBER: 3935561 -
Seller: Italist
Link: https://www.italist.com/en/man/acce...berry-portafogli-miele/453325/502155/burberry
Ps. from your extensive online shopping experience, is this website even reliable?  
As always, a lot of thanks to you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharonephone

Hoping this is the last time I have to post this item!


Item Name: Burberry earmuffs
Seller: lindsaykendrick
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-earmuffs-54f3b474f739bc4058014e26


Item Name: Burberry cashmere pink check ear muffs
Seller: reshopofficial
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-cashmere-pink-check-ear-muffs-56993b31eaf0303dea004c6b


Thank you so much Terite!


----------



## terite

Jamessun said:


> Hi dear Terite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   can you please authenticate this burberry wallet for me?
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY Portafogli
> Listing Number: MODEL NUMBER: 3935561 -
> Seller: Italist
> Link: https://www.italist.com/en/man/acce...berry-portafogli-miele/453325/502155/burberry
> Ps. from your extensive online shopping experience, is this website even reliable?
> As always, a lot of thanks to you!!!!!!!!!!!!



I am not familiar with this website - 

Send photos of the stamps - t


----------



## terite

sharonephone said:


> Hoping this is the last time I have to post this item!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry earmuffs
> Seller: lindsaykendrick
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-earmuffs-54f3b474f739bc4058014e26
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry cashmere pink check ear muffs
> Seller: reshopofficial
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-cashmere-pink-check-ear-muffs-56993b31eaf0303dea004c6b
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Terite!


Genuine
t


----------



## apcafamily

Hi Terite,

I've been using this scarf (got it as a gift from a friend) for many years (it's at least 12 years old) and always assumed it was real, but after looking at this thread the lettering doesn't look like the ones on genuine products since the letter R's have a slight tail that curves upwards.  Also, this scarf has no tag that says where it's made. 

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry scarf
Photos: Please see attached

Thank you so much!


----------



## DrakeInception

Hi Terite and/or Addy! First time user here. Can you please authenticate this Burberry scarf from Etsy.com? 
Link: https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/266152000/authentic-burberry-london-nova-check
Name: Authentic Burberry London Nova Check
Thank you in advance.

Matt


----------



## ruixuanl

I am the first time user. Can you help me authenticate this duffle coat? 

Item Name: Burberry London Horn Duffle Coat Light Cray Size 4
Item Number:262293689789
Seller ID: gabrielgege
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262293689789?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ruixuanl

I recently ordered a used pea coat from poshmark. I am not sure if it is authentic or not. Seller has not shipped it yet and she did not reply my post. I am looking to decide if I would need to cancel the order. 

Item Name:Burberry London women's navy wool pea coat
Item Number:
Seller ID:suzenyc
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-London-womens-navy-wool-pea-coat-565707014225bee892000079


----------



## terite

ruixuanl said:


> I recently ordered a used pea coat from poshmark. I am not sure if it is authentic or not. Seller has not shipped it yet and she did not reply my post. I am looking to decide if I would need to cancel the order.
> 
> Item Name:Burberry London women's navy wool pea coat
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:suzenyc
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-London-womens-navy-wool-pea-coat-565707014225bee892000079



Send photos of the tags, labels, buttons after you get it.
t


----------



## terite

ruixuanl said:


> I am the first time user. Can you help me authenticate this duffle coat?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Horn Duffle Coat Light Cray Size 4
> Item Number:262293689789
> Seller ID: gabrielgege
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262293689789?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I like to see a photo of the caretag, photo of the coat lying open.
t
no red flags


----------



## ruixuanl

terite said:


> Send photos of the tags, labels, buttons after you get it.
> t


OK. Thank you!


----------



## terite

DrakeInception said:


> Hi Terite and/or Addy! First time user here. Can you please authenticate this Burberry scarf from Etsy.com?
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/266152000/authentic-burberry-london-nova-check
> Name: Authentic Burberry London Nova Check
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Matt



I would like to see a photo of the back of that tag, or/and a clearer photo of the blue tag.
t


----------



## terite

apcafamily said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> I've been using this scarf (got it as a gift from a friend) for many years (it's at least 12 years old) and always assumed it was real, but after looking at this thread the lettering doesn't look like the ones on genuine products since the letter R's have a slight tail that curves upwards.  Also, this scarf has no tag that says where it's made.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry scarf
> Photos: Please see attached
> 
> Thank you so much!



I think it is genuine, not made in the UK - and several years old - agree 12 plus years.
Any idea where it could have come from/been purchased from?
t


----------



## DrakeInception

terite said:


> I would like to see a photo of the back of that tag, or/and a clearer photo of the blue tag.
> t


Hi Terite,
I attached the photos with this reply.
Item: https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/266152000/authentic-burberry-london-nova-check

Matt


----------



## erinmary

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance! 

Item name: Burberry Small black nova check
Link: http://theluxurycloset.com/women/burberry-black-small-nova-check-hobo


----------



## terite

DrakeInception said:


> Hi Terite,
> I attached the photos with this reply.
> Item: https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/266152000/authentic-burberry-london-nova-check
> 
> Matt



Genuine
t


----------



## terite

erinmary said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Small black nova check
> Link: http://theluxurycloset.com/women/burberry-black-small-nova-check-hobo



I am not a member there so I cannot get to the photos that I need to see.

Send me photos of the Made in stamp, back of stamp, inside of bag
t


----------



## DrakeInception

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thanks Terite!


----------



## terite

DrakeInception said:


> Thanks Terite!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## erinmary

Hi Terite, here are the pictures 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Thanks so much!


----------



## apcafamily

terite said:


> I think it is genuine, not made in the UK - and several years old - agree 12 plus years.
> Any idea where it could have come from/been purchased from?
> t


Hi Terite,

My friend lived in Japan at the time (late nineties - early 2000's), so likely purchased from Japan. 

Thanks again!


----------



## terite

genuine
t


----------



## terite

apcafamily said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> My friend lived in Japan at the time (late nineties - early 2000's), so likely purchased from Japan.
> 
> Thanks again!



Yes, that is what I was hoping you would say - from Japan.
t


----------



## erinmary

terite said:


> genuine
> t




Thank you Terite [emoji4]


----------



## DrakeInception

Hi there again
This one looks real, but the tag position might be a little off. What do you think?
https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/268...search_query=burberry scarf&ref=sr_gallery_26

Thanks
Matt


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> Yes, that is what I was hoping you would say - from Japan.
> t


  Why Japan ?? curious 
jayne


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> Why Japan ?? curious
> jayne



From the style of the label.
t


----------



## terite

DrakeInception said:


> Hi there again
> This one looks real, but the tag position might be a little off. What do you think?
> https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/268...search_query=burberry scarf&ref=sr_gallery_26
> 
> Thanks
> Matt



Yes, tag position looks a bit off and tassels look a bit thin - then there is another scarf on that link, so without more photos, I'm not sure. (entire scarf, inside of tag)
t


----------



## terite

erinmary said:


> Thank you Terite [emoji4]



You are welcome.
t


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> From the style of the label.
> t


thank you !!!
so much to learn !!!
jayne


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

Hi Terite,

Can you please help me authenticate a burberry bag? 

eBay item number:182030189212

eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sm...189212?hash=item2a61d8429c:g:4aIAAOSwNphWavIw































Many thanks for your help.

Jenny


----------



## terite

Jenny.t.yeung said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate a burberry bag?
> 
> eBay item number:182030189212
> 
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Sm...189212?hash=item2a61d8429c:g:4aIAAOSwNphWavIw
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your help.
> 
> Jenny


Genuine
t


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


T that ebay seller has many "new" Burberry which is a red flag to me.  6 scarfs and 6 bags
jayne


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear Terite, I am wondering if you would be able to identificate the authenticity of this scarf, please. http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...rberry/blue-silk-scarf-burberry-2263543.shtml 
Seller name is Fatima. Item number is 2263543. They have confirmed it is compliant, and it is on the way to me, but I thought I better check with you. Many thanks x


----------



## Gravitsap

One more picture


----------



## Gravitsap

The last one


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

Thank you Terite for your help


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> T that ebay seller has many "new" Burberry which is a red flag to me.  6 scarfs and 6 bags
> jayne



good eye - always keep an eye out for sellers who sell multiples and lots of new stuff. Sometimes it is legit stuff, and you can guess that they might have purchased from a Burberry Outlet store, and are putting up the prices.
t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> One more picture



Without clear photos of the tags and labels - I can't tell.

t


----------



## Gravitsap

Thank you. Will wait for it to arrive and upload more x


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

terite said:


> good eye - always keep an eye out for sellers who sell multiples and lots of new stuff. Sometimes it is legit stuff, and you can guess that they might have purchased from a Burberry Outlet store, and are putting up the prices.
> t




Yea, I was a little worried too. She got it by the pallet too. Hopefully, it's a genuine Burberry. Thanks for checking for me. I will show you the bag once received.


----------



## pinkapril

Excuse me, does anyone can help me authenticate this burberry trench coat?

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161986852182?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

It seems good to me but don't know why there is "made in England" in the main label.


----------



## terite

pinkapril said:


> Excuse me, does anyone can help me authenticate this burberry trench coat?
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161986852182?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> It seems good to me but don't know why there is "made in England" in the main label.



I like to see the content tags - so far so good.

Made in England - some Burberry is still Made in England - so that's good in my opinion.

t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Thank you. Will wait for it to arrive and upload more x



Ok, you are welcome.
t


----------



## pinkapril

How about this one? Looks good to me, but I'm not sure.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322017435368


----------



## QueenRagine

Hi everyone! I was hoping to get some opinions on this Burberry scarf. What do you think, is it authentic? I don't see this particular style on their site anymore, and a search for the product code comes up dry. But then I don't know anything about Burberry.


----------



## QueenRagine

Here are some more pics.


----------



## terite

QueenRagine said:


> Here are some more pics.



Send a photo of the blue label - taken straight on - the blue tag - straight on also.

Anything with a blue label (not a beige one) you know is several years old - so your scarf is considered "old stock" or something like that - maybe someone has had it in a drawer for several years - who knows.
t


----------



## terite

pinkapril said:


> How about this one? Looks good to me, but I'm not sure.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322017435368



looks good
t


----------



## hannahlich

Hey guys i just joined! 
Im looking for an authentic burberry trench, and i found this one and these are the only pics she has up. PLEASED let me know if you think its authentic.  Thanks in advance !


----------



## terite

hannahlich said:


> View attachment 3284030
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys i just joined!
> Im looking for an authentic burberry trench, and i found this one and these are the only pics she has up. PLEASED let me know if you think its authentic.  Thanks in advance !



authentic
t


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear  Terite, my burberry scarf from the  vestiaire has arrived finally, has been approved by them, but I won't remove their tags until you confirm it's a genuine one &#128521; please, have a look at the pictures I have taken xxx


----------



## Gravitsap

One more picture


----------



## Gravitsap

And one more


----------



## Gravitsap

The last one xx


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> The last one xx



The tags look odd to me - both the Burberry tag and the content tag. Also - shouldn't the edges be hand sewn?

Not certain.

*We can ask Addy for a second opinion
t*


----------



## terite

Also - the colors look off to me - and the proportions.
t


----------



## Gravitsap

Thank you, Terite, this is so upsetting. how do we ask Addy, please?x


----------



## Gravitsap

It came a bit brighter in colour on the picture. I just have measured it and it is  175cm by 65cm


----------



## Gravitsap

I also have found another identical scarf at the same site. Same labels, just identical. Different seller. http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/scarves/burberry/blue-silk-scarf-1325439.shtml and I have asked the seller where she has got it from. She has advised it comes from galleries lafayettes


----------



## Gravitsap

And one more thing. It is all perfect lines. It is silk, so came out a bit wonky on the first picture. It is the way I lay it out on the floor...
..


----------



## Gravitsap

And now I have received a reply from the seller who sold it to me. She also said she has got it from that lafayett gallery in Paris... Hmmm. I guess I so want it to be burberry, lol x


----------



## hotchilli

Hi

Please help with these 3 bags:

Item Name: Authentic Rare Vintage Burberry Haymarket Check Medium Tote Barrel Shoulder Bag
Item Number:[FONT=&quot] 111852455989[/FONT]
Seller ID: raffstuff69
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111852455989

Item Name: Genuine Vintage Burberry Haymarket Check & Brown Leather Small Shoulder Handbag
Item Number: 401043203456
Seller ID: raffstuff69
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401043203456

Item Name: Authenitc Vintage English Burberry Haymarket Check Small Shoulder Satchel Bag
Item Number: 111852553137
Seller ID: raffstuff69
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111852553137

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## jjwwyy88

Hi could anyone check this for me? Many thanks in advance!

Item Name: BURBERRY TRENCH COAT SIZE 38
Item Number: 291690955749
Seller ID: zuubk 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291690955749_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear Terite, the coat has finally arrived from  vestiaire. I have big doubts it is an authentic one. Please, check it for me


----------



## Gravitsap

More pics


----------



## Gravitsap

And more


----------



## Gravitsap

More


----------



## Gravitsap

More pic


----------



## Gravitsap

The last one


----------



## Gravitsap

It worries me that the buttery pattern does not continue at the seams, the buttons are without burberry writing:/


----------



## Gravitsap

Oh, and the picture of the other side of the tag


----------



## Gravitsap

All following your rules the seller is justina, the item number is 2314225. Thank you very much


----------



## hotchilli

Gravitsap said:


> Dear Terite, the coat has finally arrived from  vestiaire. I have big doubts it is an authentic one. Please, check it for me



Gravitsap, I can help you with that coat. It's a genuine item. Please note that this is a CWF Burberry (Children  Worldwide Fashion). CWF is a French company that holds the licences to  manufacture and sell stuff for kids up to 16yo for a few high street  brands, Burberry being one of them. These items were not manufactured by  Burberry Ltd factories or Burberry Ltd contractors so you may find the quality and  some details to be inconsistent with what you usually see on the regular  Burberry items. CWF signed up with Burberry in 1999. Their licence  expired in December 2015 and Burberry decided not to renew so it looks  like there will be no more CWF Burberry items. They sell in 50 or so  countries and being a French company they are obviously quite popular in France.


----------



## Gravitsap

Thank you very much, hotchilli. This coat is not of a usual burberry quality hence my doubts


----------



## hotchilli

Gravitsap said:


> Thank you very much, hotchilli. This coat is not of a usual burberry quality hence my doubts


No problem at all.


----------



## terite

hotchilli said:


> Gravitsap, I can help you with that coat. It's a genuine item. Please note that this is a CWF Burberry (Children  Worldwide Fashion). CWF is a French company that holds the licences to  manufacture and sell stuff for kids up to 16yo for a few high street  brands, Burberry being one of them. These items were not manufactured by  Burberry Ltd factories or Burberry Ltd contractors so you may find the quality and  some details to be inconsistent with what you usually see on the regular  Burberry items. CWF signed up with Burberry in 1999. Their licence  expired in December 2015 and Burberry decided not to renew so it looks  like there will be no more CWF Burberry items. They sell in 50 or so  countries and being a French company they are obviously quite popular in France.




Thank you for your help and for the information on CWF Burberry items. 

T


----------



## terite

jjwwyy88 said:


> Hi could anyone check this for me? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY TRENCH COAT SIZE 38
> Item Number: 291690955749
> Seller ID: zuubk
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291690955749_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



That link does not work for me - sorry
t


----------



## terite

hotchilli said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help with these 3 bags:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Rare Vintage Burberry Haymarket Check Medium Tote Barrel Shoulder Bag
> Item Number:[FONT=&quot] 111852455989[/FONT]
> Seller ID: raffstuff69
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111852455989
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Vintage Burberry Haymarket Check & Brown Leather Small Shoulder Handbag
> Item Number: 401043203456
> Seller ID: raffstuff69
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401043203456
> 
> Item Name: Authenitc Vintage English Burberry Haymarket Check Small Shoulder Satchel Bag
> Item Number: 111852553137
> Seller ID: raffstuff69
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111852553137
> 
> Many thanks in advance!




Three very nice vintage genuine Burberry bags.
t


----------



## hotchilli

terite said:


> Thank you for your help and for the information on CWF Burberry items.
> 
> T


You're most welcome.


----------



## hotchilli

terite said:


> Three very nice vintage genuine Burberry bags.
> t


Much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> I also have found another identical scarf at the same site. Same labels, just identical. Different seller. http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/scarves/burberry/blue-silk-scarf-1325439.shtml and I have asked the seller where she has got it from. She has advised it comes from galleries lafayettes




Addy is more of a scarf expert than I am. But I will tell you how I respond: the labels are not in the right place, the labels don't match each other, the colors look odd to me, and the edges of the scarf are not hand sewn (they should be hand rolled, hand sewn).

That is the best I can do for you - also I can add that this style of item does exist (ie. silk scarf with belt look around the edges, etc)

Sorry I can't help you more.
t
PS: If you send a closeup photo of one of the knights stamped on the scarf - I might be able to tell you more. Here is a similar scarf online that has the rolled edges (although I am not promoting this scarf at all - ) I will send it to your messages:


----------



## terite

hotchilli said:


> Much appreciated, thank you.



You are welcome - did you buy one of them?
t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> The last one xx



Send a clear close photo of one of the knights.
t


----------



## Gravitsap

Like a murder investigation to me  also I may commit it if find out it is a fake one, lol. Something is wrong with attachments, can not do it at the moment. Will try a little later  x
Please, follow this link for the picture

https://www.flickr.com/photos/29609450@N05/?


----------



## TimsPrincess

I purchased a vintage Burberrys bag online and because it's before date codes and serial numbers I was hoping to enlist the help of professionals! I hope I included everything you need. Thanks! 

Item Name: Vintage Burberrys tote
Interior has one zip pocket, tiny YKK zipper, and 2 slip pockets. No embossed markings or identifying embroidery. No identifying tags at all other than the hanging medallion.
The exterior has a large zipper pocket, again with a plain fabric lining, no tags.


----------



## terite

TimsPrincess said:


> I purchased a vintage Burberrys bag online and because it's before date codes and serial numbers I was hoping to enlist the help of professionals! I hope I included everything you need. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Burberrys tote
> Interior has one zip pocket, tiny YKK zipper, and 2 slip pockets. No embossed markings or identifying embroidery. No identifying tags at all other than the hanging medallion.
> The exterior has a large zipper pocket, again with a plain fabric lining, no tags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285463
> 
> 
> Send a photo of the inside of the bag please.
> 
> t


----------



## TimsPrincess

terite said:


> TimsPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a vintage Burberrys bag online and because it's before date codes and serial numbers I was hoping to enlist the help of professionals! I hope I included everything you need. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Burberrys tote
> Interior has one zip pocket, tiny YKK zipper, and 2 slip pockets. No embossed markings or identifying embroidery. No identifying tags at all other than the hanging medallion.
> The exterior has a large zipper pocket, again with a plain fabric lining, no tags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285463
> 
> 
> Send a photo of the inside of the bag please.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

TimsPrincess said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent you a PM
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Gravitsap

Picture


----------



## jjwwyy88

Hi 
 I saw a black trench coat from Burberry prorsum. Everything looks authentic except the two hole buttons which I never saw before and also there is no stitching underneath the collar. I have doubt in the authenticity but the seller promised to be genuine. I really like this coat but do have concerns. With your knowledge, could anyone tell me if this could be a genuine one? Many thanks.


----------



## terite

jjwwyy88 said:


> Hi
> I saw a black trench coat from Burberry prorsum. Everything looks authentic except the two hole buttons which I never saw before and also there is no stitching underneath the collar. I have doubt in the authenticity but the seller promised to be genuine. I really like this coat but do have concerns. With your knowledge, could anyone tell me if this could be a genuine one? Many thanks.




See post one for the photos we need - for example - a photo of the item, item open, labels, care tags
t


----------



## dylanrash

Hi ladies, can I please have an authenticity check on this burberry bag from a local seller. Thanks very much in advance!!


----------



## terite

dylanrash said:


> Hi ladies, can I please have an authenticity check on this burberry bag from a local seller. Thanks very much in advance!!



Not comfortable at all with that.
t


----------



## jjwwyy88

Item Name: BURBERRY TRENCH COAT SIZE 38
Item Number: 291694597366
Seller ID: zuubk 
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-PRORSUM-TRENCH-COAT-SIZE-38/291694597366?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140107083358%26meid%3D0d7984a32cf14085ac31f5e183b3f99f%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D291690955749[/url]

I updated the link. More detailed photos
From my previous post: 
I saw a black trench coat from Burberry prorsum. Everything looks authentic except the two hole buttons which I never saw before and also there is no stitching underneath the collar. I have doubt in the authenticity but the seller promised to be genuine. I really like this coat but do have concerns. With your knowledge, could anyone tell me if this could be a genuine one? Many thanks.


----------



## TimsPrincess

Good morning! Could I get an opinion on this wallet from overseas? TIA!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terite

TimsPrincess said:


> Good morning! Could I get an opinion on this wallet from overseas? TIA!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app



Need made in stamp and serial number.

t


----------



## terite

jjwwyy88 said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY TRENCH COAT SIZE 38
> Item Number: 291694597366
> Seller ID: zuubk
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-PRORSUM-TRENCH-COAT-SIZE-38/291694597366?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140107083358%26meid%3D0d7984a32cf14085ac31f5e183b3f99f%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D291690955749[/url]
> 
> Trench looks good
> t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> I like to see the serial number and the MADE IN TAG
> t



My Dear Terite, 
The seller just sent me these and she's really giving me hard time replying or communicating. I hope these pictures can be enough for now again because I'm not sure when she'll reply next. But I still asked for the serial number. 
Kindly let me know. 
Bigger hug xxx


----------



## Dreams Work

Dreams Work said:


> My Dear Terite,
> The seller just sent me these and she's really giving me hard time replying or communicating. I hope these pictures can be enough for now again because I'm not sure when she'll reply next. But I still asked for the serial number.
> Kindly let me know.
> Bigger hug xxx


Finally the seller sent the serial number but said she would not send any more after that [emoji30] [emoji35] 
I hope it's clear for you, as I can't ask for anymore pictures. [emoji33] [emoji35]
Bigger hug  xxx 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my E6853 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> My Dear Terite,
> The seller just sent me these and she's really giving me hard time replying or communicating. I hope these pictures can be enough for now again because I'm not sure when she'll reply next. But I still asked for the serial number.
> Kindly let me know.
> Bigger hug xxx



Everything looks good.

Yes - these bags were very expensive when new.
t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> Everything looks good.
> 
> Yes - these bags were very expensive when new.
> t


Oh my Dear Terite,
Can't thank you enough, and please accept my apologies for any unintentional pressure.
Hopefully, I can receive it before I leave.
Will keep you posted 
I'm sending you a very big hug [emoji4] 

Sent from my E6853 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ruixuanl

Hello, can you help me authenticate this Burberry coat? It is in dark green.

Item name: Burberry wool coat

Photos:










s1329.photo-bucket.com/user/ruixuanl/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsfwnzhhfo.jpeg.html



http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ruixuanl/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsjjkudw98.jpeg.html

I uploaded some pictures in photo bucket. 

Thank you!


----------



## Marijan

Hey! I would need some help to authenticate this jacket.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/161967583084

Seller: nowiwearclogs
Item: Burberry vintage trench coat


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Oh my Dear Terite,
> Can't thank you enough, and please accept my apologies for any unintentional pressure.
> Hopefully, I can receive it before I leave.
> Will keep you posted
> I'm sending you a very big hug [emoji4]
> 
> You are welcome.
> t


----------



## terite

ruixuanl said:


> Hello, can you help me authenticate this Burberry coat? It is in dark green.
> 
> Item name: Burberry wool coat
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s1329.photo-bucket.com/user/ruixuanl/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsfwnzhhfo.jpeg.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ruixuanl/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsjjkudw98.jpeg.html
> 
> I uploaded some pictures in photo bucket.
> 
> Thank you!


I am sorry but that link does not work for me
t


----------



## terite

Marijan said:


> Hey! I would need some help to authenticate this jacket.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/161967583084
> 
> Seller: nowiwearclogs
> Item: Burberry vintage trench coat



Sorry but that link does not work for me.
try posting the actual ebay link
t


----------



## Marijan

terite said:


> Sorry but that link does not work for me.
> try posting the actual ebay link
> t


http://www.ebay.com/itm/161967583084

I hope this one works...


----------



## terite

Marijan said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161967583084
> 
> I hope this one works...



authentic vintage - pre 1998 - 

t


----------



## krk222

Hello Terite,

I really appreciate your help in authenticating all these Burberry bags. This is my first post and first Burberry bag. Please authenticate it at your convenience. 

I bought this bag from Overstock.com. Below is the link.

Model : Burberry Small Canter in Horseferry Check and Leather
ITEM# 17138638
Bought for: $599

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...eferry-Check-and-Leather/9987957/product.html

Please see the pics below and let me know if you need any additions shots. My main doubt is there is no serial number printed on the back of Leather strap - Made in Italy. I am not sure if this bag doesn't have the serial number printed there.

Link to view the Photos in an Album

http://s300.photobucket.com/user/desijalsa/library/

Images Links:



































Thanks


----------



## ruixuanl

terite said:


> I am sorry but that link does not work for me
> t


Hello, does this link work? 

http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ruixuanl/library/Mobile%20Uploads?page=1&sort=1


----------



## terite

krk222 said:


> Hello Terite,
> 
> I really appreciate your help in authenticating all these Burberry bags. This is my first post and first Burberry bag. Please authenticate it at your convenience.
> 
> I bought this bag from Overstock.com. Below is the link.
> 
> Model : Burberry Small Canter in Horseferry Check and Leather
> ITEM# 17138638
> Bought for: $599
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...eferry-Check-and-Leather/9987957/product.html
> 
> Please see the pics below and let me know if you need any additions shots. My main doubt is there is no serial number printed on the back of Leather strap - Made in Italy. I am not sure if this bag doesn't have the serial number printed there.
> 
> Link to view the Photos in an Album
> 
> http://s300.photobucket.com/user/desijalsa/library/
> 
> Images Links:
> 
> 
> Thanks



looks good - some issues, again with the black trim - on the leather - but I see that is common with this horseferry check
t


----------



## terite

ruixuanl said:


> Hello, does this link work?
> 
> http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ruixuanl/library/Mobile Uploads?page=1&sort=1



genuine
t


----------



## krk222

terite said:


> looks good - some issues, again with the black trim - on the leather - but I see that is common with this horseferry check
> t



Thanks a ton for your help.I was worried about 'No Serial Number' printed on the back of 'Made in Italy', like I see for other Burberry bags. Is it like this for 'Horseferry Check'? I have the option to return this as well. But if you confirm no serial number doesn't matter, I will act accordingly. 

Appreciate your time.


----------



## trueeman

Hello, could you help me, I want to know the name of the model, or at least a year.
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab50/Jq4flxUwnPU.jpg
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1aba0/BY9liKjm-BE.jpg
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab82/n8pSx1ejIKc.jpg
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab8c/yibmYYyWm-k.jpg
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab78/o4eddZYatUg.jpg
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab6e/0AMD7HG-kaE.jpg
cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1abb4/zEabjph2YHA.jpg


----------



## trueeman

oops. sorry


----------



## terite

krk222 said:


> Thanks a ton for your help.I was worried about 'No Serial Number' printed on the back of 'Made in Italy', like I see for other Burberry bags. Is it like this for 'Horseferry Check'? I have the option to return this as well. But if you confirm no serial number doesn't matter, I will act accordingly.
> 
> Appreciate your time.



Well, in this example, it has the serial number on the fabric tags that are sewn into a pocket.
t


----------



## terite

trueeman said:


> Hello, could you help me, I want to know the name of the model, or at least a year.
> cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab50/Jq4flxUwnPU.jpg
> cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1aba0/BY9liKjm-BE.jpg
> cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab82/n8pSx1ejIKc.jpg
> cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab8c/yibmYYyWm-k.jpg
> cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab78/o4eddZYatUg.jpg
> cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1ab6e/0AMD7HG-kaE.jpg
> cs631828.vk.me/v631828763/1abb4/zEabjph2YHA.jpg



Hi:

This is the Authenticate This Burberry Thread - 

I wish we did have a person who knew all the makes and models of items.

If you know, (anyone following), feel free to speak up.

I can tell by the label that it is about 8/10 years old.
t


----------



## Maliboo7

Hi there! Would you mind authenticating this Burberry handbag for me? I'd greatly appreciate it! Here's the information...

Item Name: Large Burberry Nova Check Bag
Item Number: 301884868144 
Seller ID: threefriends06 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30188486814...1&exe=13926&ext=35633&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext 

Please let me know if you need anything else! Thanks!

-Danielle


----------



## terite

Maliboo7 said:


> Hi there! Would you mind authenticating this Burberry handbag for me? I'd greatly appreciate it! Here's the information...
> 
> Item Name: Large Burberry Nova Check Bag
> Item Number: 301884868144
> Seller ID: threefriends06
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30188486814...1&exe=13926&ext=35633&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> Please let me know if you need anything else! Thanks!
> 
> -Danielle



The seller should show the front and back of the internal leather tag.
t


----------



## Maliboo7

Hey,

They did post a picture of the front and back of the internal tag (I think they were pictures 7 & 8), but I've attached them to here as well. 

Item Name: Large Burberry Nova Check Bag
Item Number: 301884868144 
Seller ID: threefriends06 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301884868144...xe=exe,ext=ext 


-Danielle


----------



## trueeman

terite said:


> Hi:
> 
> This is the Authenticate This Burberry Thread -
> 
> I wish we did have a person who knew all the makes and models of items.
> 
> If you know, (anyone following), feel free to speak up.
> 
> I can tell by the label that it is about 8/10 years old.
> t


Thank you! You can learn about the man behind that model? what do you think, the approximate cost of the jacket which?


----------



## terite

trueeman said:


> Thank you! You can learn about the man behind that model? what do you think, the approximate cost of the jacket which?



Not on this thread - this forum is for authenticating.


----------



## terite

Maliboo7 said:


> Hey,
> 
> They did post a picture of the front and back of the internal tag (I think they were pictures 7 & 8), but I've attached them to here as well.
> 
> Item Name: Large Burberry Nova Check Bag
> Item Number: 301884868144
> Seller ID: threefriends06
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301884868144...xe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> 
> -Danielle



Authentic Burberry nova check shoulder bag (2004)

t


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Item Name: Burberry Women's Heritage Check Scarf
Item Number: 252284108983
Seller ID: almondfoxx
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252284108983?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## Maliboo7

It's authentic? Great! Thank you, that gives me peace of mind  

-Danielle


----------



## terite

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Women's Heritage Check Scarf
> Item Number: 252284108983
> Seller ID: almondfoxx
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252284108983?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Maliboo7 said:


> It's authentic? Great! Thank you, that gives me peace of mind
> 
> -Danielle



You are welcome
t


----------



## fanbingbing

Item Name: Haymarket check wallet
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/castle-hill/bags/burberry-haymarket-check-wallet/1105918503
Photos: 






























Is it authentic? Thanks


----------



## AL1982

Please help to authentic this.  I have never purchased designer handbags from Overstock and not sure if their items are authentic.


Item: Small Alchester in Grainy Leather in Wine
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fccid=P3XADFKRCJ2INMKJMPT2KUHC6Y&searchidx=46


Thank you.


----------



## Marijan

terite said:


> authentic vintage - pre 1998 -
> 
> t



Thank you very much for help! 

I actually have another trench coat I need help with...I recently bought this one at a flea market, and since it wasn't that expensive I thought why not to take a risk! It looks very well made... but there are few things I'm a bit concerned about, like it doesn't have a washer and so on. What do you think, could it even be authentic? :/


----------



## trueeman

terite said:


> You are welcome
> t



Hello. Pleas help me) this is original ?

cs629308.vk.me/v629308763/3b345/Bm4Ner9y0xM.jpg


cs629308.vk.me/v629308763/3b363/Ltle7nTz85w.jpg


cs629308.vk.me/v629308763/3b33b/QXz_fUFP4xY.jpg

cs629308.vk.me/v629308763/3b36d/s6cgQOcFSDs.jpg

cs629308.vk.me/v629308763/3b377/6K3kcJC_KEU.jpg

cs629308.vk.me/v629308763/3b359/I25uyYgghUU.jpg


cs629308.vk.me/v629308763/3b34f/nb8fXKkF97U.jpg


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear Terite and all who may help , I wonder if you could have a look at this one, please? Not many tags on it, but does look very convincing. The seller agreed on the price and I have 24 hours to pay or.. Miss it.
Seller name is  Gaudi, item number is  214282 and the link is http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...berry/beige-cotton-hat-burberry-2142820.shtml TIA!xxx


----------



## Gravitsap

Thought I add the pictures from the seller in here


----------



## Gravitsap

And more


----------



## Gravitsap

And the last one


----------



## terite

fanbingbing said:


> Item Name: Haymarket check wallet
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/castle-hill/bags/burberry-haymarket-check-wallet/1105918503
> Photos:
> 
> Is it authentic? Thanks[/QUOT
> 
> Yes, authentic
> t


----------



## terite

AL1982 said:


> Please help to authentic this.  I have never purchased designer handbags from Overstock and not sure if their items are authentic.
> 
> 
> Item: Small Alchester in Grainy Leather in Wine
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fccid=P3XADFKRCJ2INMKJMPT2KUHC6Y&searchidx=46
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Need to see tags in the pocket, any paper tags, zipper pull, embossed hardware.
t


----------



## terite

Marijan said:


> Thank you very much for help!
> 
> I actually have another trench coat I need help with...I recently bought this one at a flea market, and since it wasn't that expensive I thought why not to take a risk! It looks very well made... but there are few things I'm a bit concerned about, like it doesn't have a washer and so on. What do you think, could it even be authentic? :/



Send a photo of the label at the neck lying flat - the coat lying open, but showing the label and the lining, a button.

Look between the lining and the gabardine for a label - if it is open (some are sewn down). Does it fit a size 10?

t


----------



## terite

trueeman said:


> Hello. Pleas help me) this is original ?
> 
> cs629308.vk.me/v629308763/3b345/Bm4Ner9y0xM.jpg
> 
> 
> cs629308.vk.me/v629308763/3b363/Ltle7nTz85w.jpg
> 
> 
> Sorry - fake
> t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Dear Terite and all who may help , I wonder if you could have a look at this one, please? Not many tags on it, but does look very convincing. The seller agreed on the price and I have 24 hours to pay or.. Miss it.
> Seller name is  Gaudi, item number is  214282 and the link is http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...berry/beige-cotton-hat-burberry-2142820.shtml TIA!xxx



I would like a closer view of the label - but no red flags for me
t


----------



## Gravitsap

terite said:


> I would like a closer view of the label - but no red flags for me
> t


That's  fantastic!! Thank you so very much   I understand burberry stopped making heabands a while ago and I always wanted one... It is morning in  UK and  I am starting my day with this beautiful purchase. Was worth sleeping on it and waiting for your verdict  have a lovely day too x P.S. That's all the pictures are available to me at the moment, but will double check the tag upon arrival x


----------



## esmeraldavdende

Item Name: Burberry scarf in mid grey (cashmere)
Item Number: 231852604572
Seller ID: erose30 
Link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/231852604572?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks a lot for looking at it! The thing that was maybe a bit suspicious to me that the label on the scarf attached is a bit 'blurry' (the label with the fabric and wash instructions). And also the burberry label that is attached to the scarf, is is placed a bit low? Of is it normal this way?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> That's  fantastic!! Thank you so very much   I understand burberry stopped making heabands a while ago and I always wanted one... It is morning in  UK and  I am starting my day with this beautiful purchase. Was worth sleeping on it and waiting for your verdict  have a lovely day too x P.S. That's all the pictures are available to me at the moment, but will double check the tag upon arrival x



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

esmeraldavdende said:


> Item Name: Burberry scarf in mid grey (cashmere)
> Item Number: 231852604572
> Seller ID: erose30
> Link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/231852604572?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks a lot for looking at it! The thing that was maybe a bit suspicious to me that the label on the scarf attached is a bit 'blurry' (the label with the fabric and wash instructions). And also the burberry label that is attached to the scarf, is is placed a bit low? Of is it normal this way?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



A clearer photo of the care instructions tag - a photo of the plastic piece and the front of a paper tag, a straight on photo of the Burberry fabric tag
t


----------



## TimsPrincess

I hope these pictures are enough to auth this tote, seller doesn't seem very motivated  TIA, ladies!















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terite

TimsPrincess said:


> I hope these pictures are enough to auth this tote, seller doesn't seem very motivated  TIA, ladies!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


Ask for a clear/stratight on photo of that internal Burberry label, and a photo of the Made in tag - also a closeup of the fabric - ie. one of the knights 

t


----------



## esmeraldavdende

terite said:


> A clearer photo of the care instructions tag - a photo of the plastic piece and the front of a paper tag, a straight on photo of the Burberry fabric tag
> t



Thanks a lot! Here are more pictures.


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

Jenny.t.yeung said:


> Yea, I was a little worried too. She got it by the pallet too. Hopefully, it's a genuine Burberry. Thanks for checking for me. I will show you the bag once received.




Hi Terite,

I got the bag today. Can u check if it's the same as the picture I send you before? Authentic?













Thanks so much!

Jenny


----------



## MsHolly

Hello all! Just received this Burberry bag (I believe it's the Haymarket Check?) and just wanted to confirm legitimacy. Please let me know if you need additional pictures. As always, thank you for your time!


----------



## AL1982

My Mom recently gifted me with this Banner from Overstock but we are starting to wonder about its authenticity.  It looks authentic but...Could you please verify? Thank you.


Item: Small Banner in Black
Photos: http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/AT1982/library/


----------



## Dreams Work

Dear Terite,

I'm interested to know if this bag is authentic, for my information not to buy it.

Item name: Burberry weekend bag New
Item number: 1157925226
Seller id: Lauren
Link: https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/burberry-weekend-bag-new/1157925226

As always, many thanks in advance and bigger hug xxx

Dreams Work


----------



## NYCNYCNYC

Hello Purse Forum, 

Item Name: Burberry Giant Nova Check Wool & Silk Oversized Gauze Scarf Camel/Red/Black/Tan
Item Number:351666532343
Seller ID:singingintherain*2015
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Gi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Could you please authenticate this BUrberry Scarf for me. I originally purchased another BUrberry scarf, but the seller said they didn't have it anymore and I could chose another one they had in stock - so  chose this one. Unfortunately the care tag is missing, so I hope you will be able to help me out. I attached a few pictures below. 

Thank you, appreciate your help.


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Dear Terite,
> 
> I'm interested to know if this bag is authentic, for my information not to buy it.
> 
> Item name: Burberry weekend bag New
> Item number: 1157925226
> Seller id: Lauren
> Link: https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/burberry-weekend-bag-new/1157925226
> 
> As always, many thanks in advance and bigger hug xxx
> 
> Dreams Work



FAKE
you should report that.
t


----------



## terite

NYCNYCNYC said:


> Hello Purse Forum,
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Giant Nova Check Wool & Silk Oversized Gauze Scarf Camel/Red/Black/Tan
> Item Number:351666532343
> Seller ID:singingintherain*2015
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Gi...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Could you please authenticate this BUrberry Scarf for me. I originally purchased another BUrberry scarf, but the seller said they didn't have it anymore and I could chose another one they had in stock - so  chose this one. Unfortunately the care tag is missing, so I hope you will be able to help me out. I attached a few pictures below.
> 
> Thank you, appreciate your help.


Well, what I can see looks good. I don't know why a seller would try to get you to buy a different scarf.

No content tag - reduces the value - also these snag really easily.
t


----------



## terite

AL1982 said:


> My Mom recently gifted me with this Banner from Overstock but we are starting to wonder about its authenticity.  It looks authentic but...Could you please verify? Thank you.
> 
> 
> Item: Small Banner in Black
> Photos: http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/AT1982/library/


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

esmeraldavdende said:


> Thanks a lot! Here are more pictures.



Genuine
t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> FAKE
> you should report that.
> t


I wanted to make sure from you as I'm not an expert, but when the lines didn't line up I felt something was wrong. 
Was there anything else I missed?

I will report it, but I'm not sure it will be effective as I'm not very familiar with gumtree, but will do it anyway [emoji4] 

As always, many thanks for your input and help. 
Bigger hug xxx

Dreams Work


----------



## terite

Jenny.t.yeung said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> I got the bag today. Can u check if it's the same as the picture I send you before? Authentic?
> 
> Jenny



I like to see the inside Burberry stamp - closer. And the tags in the pocket
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hello all! Just received this Burberry bag (I believe it's the Haymarket Check?) and just wanted to confirm legitimacy. Please let me know if you need additional pictures. As always, thank you for your time!


Yes, haymarket check.
Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> I wanted to make sure from you as I'm not an expert, but when the lines didn't line up I felt something was wrong.
> Was there anything else I missed?
> 
> I will report it, but I'm not sure it will be effective as I'm not very familiar with gumtree, but will do it anyway [emoji4]
> 
> As always, many thanks for your input and help.
> Bigger hug xxx
> 
> Dreams Work



Oh, it is all wrong, everywhere. 
You are welcome.
t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> Oh, it is all wrong, everywhere.
> You are welcome.
> t


[emoji33] Wow I missed a lot more than I thought then lol.
But again, I'm new to Burberry and not yet familiar with it all, but above all I like to learn from you.
Thanks for being so helpful xxx

Dreams Work


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> [emoji33] Wow I missed a lot more than I thought then lol.
> But again, I'm new to Burberry and not yet familiar with it all, but above all I like to learn from you.
> Thanks for being so helpful xxx
> 
> Dreams Work



You are welcome - notice even the colors are wrong - the rivets on the handles
t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> You are welcome - notice even the colors are wrong - the rivets on the handles
> t


Will recheck again and as always many thanks for your time and help with me and many others xxx

Dreams Work


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

terite said:


> I like to see the inside Burberry stamp - closer. And the tags in the pocket
> t




Hi Terite

Here's the closeup inside the bag. 












Many thanks!! 

Jenny


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

Jenny.t.yeung said:


> Hi Terite
> 
> Here's the closeup inside the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3293844
> 
> View attachment 3293845
> View attachment 3293846
> 
> View attachment 3293848
> View attachment 3293849
> View attachment 3293850
> View attachment 3293851
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!
> 
> Jenny




Here's one last pic



Thanks again Terite

Jenny


----------



## terite

Jenny.t.yeung said:


> Hi Terite
> 
> Here's the closeup inside the bag.
> 
> looks good
> t


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

terite said:


> Jenny.t.yeung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite
> 
> Here's the closeup inside the bag.
> 
> looks good
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks Terite!
Click to expand...


----------



## AL1982

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


 
Thank you so much! Now I am going to enjoy her without a worry.  Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## terite

Jenny.t.yeung said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks Terite!
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

AL1982 said:


> Thank you so much! Now I am going to enjoy her without a worry.  Have a wonderful weekend.



You are welcome!
t


----------



## Marijan

terite said:


> Send a photo of the label at the neck lying flat - the coat lying open, but showing the label and the lining, a button.
> 
> Look between the lining and the gabardine for a label - if it is open (some are sewn down). Does it fit a size 10?
> 
> t



I took some new photos! And yes it does fit size 10. I tried to look between them for a label but I wasn't sure what did you mean by if it is open... But thanks again for helping


----------



## Marijan

Finally found it!! It was on the left pocket of the coat...


----------



## cc_1028

Dear Terite, please kindly help to authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance.
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-epE77oNcK-M/VtTh85-NCOI/AAAAAAAAD74/WMQgKY2rl4U/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-8LWmrGy7dCE/VtTiALIKBzI/AAAAAAAAD74/w4qgVn0NGI4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-A1X9lFtKk4Q/VtTiRv4NQrI/AAAAAAAAD74/0VapWWyxty4/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Sp-5N8JSoFU/VtTia9Iu-bI/AAAAAAAAD74/CPgEtjTHMm8/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-BcChnD3hxd8/VtTiW4HNzbI/AAAAAAAAD74/ozDBMPXYrX8/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-WDdHx9GmtR0/VtTia_YvP3I/AAAAAAAAD74/OsnpiYGPrBc/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-R_2L9hSyJ_Y/VtTid1-TLUI/AAAAAAAAD74/hDmKWlIHA/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-IzDZfnsRvFY/VtTievuPRGI/AAAAAAAAD74/HpUmQ_7ATbA/s800-Ic42/image.jpg


----------



## terite

Marijan said:


> Finally found it!! It was on the left pocket of the coat...



yes, authentic

Sometimes you can look between the lining and the exterior of the coat - sometimes you can't, because the lining is sewn down.

Anyway - no need - genuine.
Where was it made?
t


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Dear Terite, please kindly help to authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance.
> genuine
> t


----------



## TimsPrincess

Good morning! Could you please take a quick look at this coin purse I received? TIA! 






















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TimsPrincess

A better pic of the Burberry tag





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terite

TimsPrincess said:


> A better pic of the Burberry tag
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


Can you send two photos - front view and back view
t


----------



## TimsPrincess

terite said:


> Can you send two photos - front view and back view
> t


In the post just above in attached several photos including the back view.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TimsPrincess

terite said:


> Can you send two photos - front view and back view
> t


Oh, we're you referring to the back of the tag or the back of the coin purse? Oops, should have clarified! Here's the other side of the purse just in case! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TimsPrincess

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terite

TimsPrincess said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app




Genuine
t


----------



## TimsPrincess

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you so much! [emoji8] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zeed216

Hi Ladies! Kindly take a look at this scarf that I bought from therealreal. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi ladies ! I really need some help authenticating this bag ! Thank you !


----------



## Vicmarie

H
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here's one without the flash !


----------



## terite

zeed216 said:


> Hi Ladies! Kindly take a look at this scarf that I bought from therealreal.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Gee - it looks wrong to me. You do not show the entire scarf - send a photo of that. 
t


----------



## terite

Vicmarie said:


> H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296659
> 
> Here's one without the flash !




Fake 

Where did you get that?
t


----------



## Vicmarie

terite said:


> Fake
> 
> Where did you get that?
> t




I feel so dumb ! On eBay ! I got excited , and ordered it without really researching the pix . Once I got it all the red flags came up . Requesting a refund now .


----------



## terite

Vicmarie said:


> I feel so dumb ! On eBay ! I got excited , and ordered it without really researching the pix . Once I got it all the red flags came up . Requesting a refund now .




Sometimes it is easier to claim - item not as described - I don't know if that is still true.

Please report that - you should post the link here too - so I can report it also -  and anyone following.
t


----------



## Vicmarie

I'm not sure how I can report , but I'm gonna look into it . I am so disappointed . I went ahead and purchased a crossbody I had really been wanting straight from bloomies. There will be no doubt of authenticity there . Here is the item number and the seller .


----------



## terite

Vicmarie said:


> I'm not sure how I can report , but I'm gonna look into it . I am so disappointed . I went ahead and purchased a crossbody I had really been wanting straight from bloomies. There will be no doubt of authenticity there . Here is the item number and the seller .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297191



That does not help much - we need the ebay link

Yes, you are disappointed, but it could be worse - ebay/paypal have a great return policy - also you found out in time.
t

PS: You can report right on the ebay link, that is why I have requested it.


----------



## zeed216

terite said:


> Gee - it looks wrong to me. You do not show the entire scarf - send a photo of that.
> t


Hi T, 

I got a feeling when I held the scarf it felt and look wrong to me too. I took a couple more pics so pls kindly take a look at them. Hopefully I can return it back. 

Thank you!


----------



## terite

zeed216 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> I got a feeling when I held the scarf it felt and look wrong to me too. I took a couple more pics so pls kindly take a look at them. Hopefully I can return it back.
> 
> Thank you!



In my opinion - those photos don't show the entire scarf, just the scarf folded from different views.

I don't like the look of the paper or fabric labels - I would return it. 

Let us know how that goes - therealreal is all about selling real stuff - isn't it? 
t


----------



## mac90

Hello girls! This is my first time posting. I just want to make sure that I'm not crazy in thinking that this Burberry jacket is a total fake...I want to report it to eBay so that other buyers don't get conned! 

Sadly this buyer has sold numerous of these jackets (which should be a tip off...which wholesaler has dozens of authentic Burberry jackets selling at $650 a piece)?? 












Here is the eBay link if anyone is curious (buyer has multiple Burberry coats listed and has sold this exact model many times already): http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...339106?hash=item35fcab1ca2:g:6ZIAAOSwkZhWT4NF


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hi dear authenticators, could you please help
me with this bag. I got it from a friend
Name: Burberry Canterbury Tote










	

		
			
		

		
	
 than you!


----------



## terite

mac90 said:


> Hello girls! This is my first time posting. I just want to make sure that I'm not crazy in thinking that this Burberry jacket is a total fake...I want to report it to eBay so that other buyers don't get conned!
> 
> Sadly this buyer has sold numerous of these jackets (which should be a tip off...which wholesaler has dozens of authentic Burberry jackets selling at $650 a piece)??
> 
> 
> Well, I am with you - the care tags and labels look off to me - lots of multiples listed.
> 
> 
> IS ANYONE FOLLOWING - TRYING to learn about authenticating? If so, let me know.
> 
> TIP - excellent point here - be leary of sellers who have dozens of identical items.
> t


----------



## terite

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi dear authenticators, could you please help
> me with this bag. I got it from a friend
> Name: Burberry Canterbury Tote
> 
> Looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> HERE IS A TIP:
> 
> The front and the back of the bags have RULES about how they should look/match.
> 
> In this case, notice the location of the stripe on the front, stripe on the back.
> t


----------



## mac90

terite said:


> Well, I am with you - the care tags and labels look off to me - lots of multiples listed.
> 
> 
> IS ANYONE FOLLOWING - TRYING to learn about authenticating? If so, let me know.
> 
> TIP - excellent point here - be leary of sellers who have dozens of identical items.
> t



Yes! The care tags and labels were giveaways for me. I was shocked at the audacity of this seller to have so many listed and to claim a value of $4000 for each coat!  

I am definitely in the process of learning. I only personally own one Burberry coat, but because of how prevalent fakes are, have read about how to spot fakes, and meticulously examined others in stores to catch the signature details. Because of that, I've also managed to catch a fake at a reputable consignor store in NYC! Would love to learn more.


----------



## terite

mac90 said:


> Yes! The care tags and labels were giveaways for me. I was shocked at the audacity of this seller to have so many listed and to claim a value of $4000 for each coat!
> 
> I am definitely in the process of learning. I only personally own one Burberry coat, but because of how prevalent fakes are, have read about how to spot fakes, and meticulously examined others in stores to catch the signature details. Because of that, I've also managed to catch a fake at a reputable consignor store in NYC! Would love to learn more.




Well then, welcome mac90 - it seems like you have an excellent eye - the content of the coat (main lining - 80% wool does not sound right to me either - on one other coat listed)


----------



## Butterflyweed

terite said:


> Butterflyweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear authenticators, could you please help
> me with this bag. I got it from a friend
> Name: Burberry Canterbury Tote
> 
> Looks good.
> t
> 
> 
> HERE IS A TIP:
> 
> The front and the back of the bags have RULES about how they should look/match.
> 
> In this case, notice the location of the stripe on the front, stripe on the back.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Terite!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Butterflyweed said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Terite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## TimsPrincess

Good morning! Would you please auth this tote? 

I am not good with the style names yet, sorry, perhaps a small Canterbury? 

























The app keeps error in so I am unsure which photos have uploaded; I am going to send now and post a second if any pictures are missing 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TimsPrincess

Missing, opposite face:







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TimsPrincess

And the serial, my apologies! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Addy

TimsPrincess said:


> Good morning! Would you please auth this tote?
> 
> I am not good with the style names yet, sorry, perhaps a small Canterbury?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The app keeps error in so I am unsure which photos have uploaded; I am going to send now and post a second if any pictures are missing
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app



Need pic of Burberry tag on pouch


----------



## Addy

zeed216 said:


> Hi Ladies! Kindly take a look at this scarf that I bought from therealreal.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


This is fake


----------



## TimsPrincess

Addy said:


> Need pic of Burberry tag on pouch












Thank you so much, Addy! My apologies for the bulk. 


Addy said:


> Need pic of Burberry tag on pouch




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## zeed216

Addy said:


> This is fake


Thank you Addy! I am sending it back. I guess therealreal.com is not that real


----------



## terite

zeed216 said:


> Thank you Addy! I am sending it back. I guess therealreal.com is not that real


I can see a few other problems on that site - in the Burberry scarf section also.
t


----------



## CaviarChanel

terite said:


> I can see a few other problems on that site - in the Burberry scarf section also.
> t



Hi Terite and Andy:
Oh no .. got me worried after I read this and here are pictures of a trench coat I bought from them.  I have already removed the tag and it just came back from the Cleaner.  Please help me take a look.  Thank you very much.


----------



## CaviarChanel

..  More pics

The last tag was found inside one of the pockets.  I am keeping my fingers crossed ..

p/s:  After a closer examination, I must say the workmanship is pretty bad with plenty of loose threads

Thanks again!!


----------



## CaviarChanel

..  Tag 1 & 2 attached to the lining, Tag 3 is inside the coat.


----------



## Addy

terite said:


> The tags look odd to me - both the Burberry tag and the content tag. Also - shouldn't the edges be hand sewn?
> 
> Not certain.
> 
> *We can ask Addy for a second opinion
> t*



Agree, looks off


----------



## Addy

TimsPrincess said:


> Thank you so much, Addy! My apologies for the bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app



Looks good


----------



## TimsPrincess

Addy said:


> Looks good


Thanks a million! [emoji7] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Addy

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi Terite and Andy:
> Oh no .. got me worried after I read this and here are pictures of a trench coat I bought from them.  I have already removed the tag and it just came back from the Cleaner.  Please help me take a look.  Thank you very much.



Need clearer better pic of snap, also pics where you think workmanship is bad


----------



## terite

Addy said:


> Agree, looks off



This is the one where a photo of the knight was sent in, and then we knew for certain it was a fake! Still for sale on the site!
t


----------



## weddingplanner2

Hi Andy,

Can you help me authentic this Burberry scarf that I bought from beyond the rack? I bought this from beyond the rack.


----------



## terite

weddingplanner2 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Can you help me authentic this Burberry scarf that I bought from beyond the rack? I bought this from beyond the rack.



Well, I can't see the scarf, but the labels are fake.
t


----------



## weddingplanner2

Thanks. I am so mad now and going to return it.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Addy said:


> Need clearer better pic of snap, also pics where you think workmanship is bad


Hi Addy,
Thank you very much for taking time to look at my request.
Here are more pictures of the zippers ..  I am hoping against hope that it is just "a matter of poor workmanship" :no-good:


----------



## CaviarChanel

..


----------



## CaviarChanel

..
(I apologize for the oversize pictures ..)


----------



## CaviarChanel

.. Last two pics

Thanks a million!


----------



## terite

CaviarChanel said:


> ..
> (I apologize for the oversize pictures ..)



I think your trench is legit - you can wait and Addy will give her opinion also.
t


----------



## CaviarChanel

terite said:


> I think your trench is legit - you can wait and Addy will give her opinion also.
> t



Thank you for taking a look, Terite.  It is very much appreciated.


----------



## feinesahne

Hi, would appreciate if you could help me authenticating the item below I found on ebay:

Item Name: Burberry Small Salisbury House Check Haymarket Dark Brown Trim Tote
Item Number:262334082332
Seller ID: designersaddict
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262334082332?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

CaviarChanel said:


> Thank you for taking a look, Terite.  It is very much appreciated.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

feinesahne said:


> Hi, would appreciate if you could help me authenticating the item below I found on ebay:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Small Salisbury House Check Haymarket Dark Brown Trim Tote
> Item Number:262334082332
> Seller ID: designersaddict
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262334082332?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many thanks in advance!



Two of the photos are stock photos. Send pics of the interior fabric tags (in the pocket) and a closeup of the knight and the metal rivet on the handle/strap.
t


----------



## zeed216

terite said:


> I can see a few other problems on that site - in the Burberry scarf section also.
> t


Thank you for taking the time to look at my item Terite.

I learned my lesson and will stick to getting it authenticated first before buying.


----------



## asiatica

Hello Terite, can you check these scarves, thank you.

Item: scarf
Number: 201534361404
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/201534361404?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: bluegoldvintage




Another one is from depot:

Item: scarf
Seller: edenandreoli 
Link: http://depop.com/edenandreoli/vendo-sciarpa-burberry-per-inutilizzo-3


----------



## terite

zeed216 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to look at my item Terite.
> 
> I learned my lesson and will stick to getting it authenticated first before buying.



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

asiatica said:


> Hello Terite, can you check these scarves, thank you.
> 
> Item: scarf
> Number: 201534361404
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/201534361404?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: bluegoldvintage
> 
> 
> Another one is from depot:
> 
> Item: scarf
> Seller: edenandreoli
> Link: http://depop.com/edenandreoli/vendo-sciarpa-burberry-per-inutilizzo-3




Both of these vintage scarves look good.
t


----------



## Dreams Work

Dear Terite,
I'm curious about this bag, especially with the bargain price &#128516;, I asked the seller for more pictures of the front and back of the made in xxx tag as you teach me and all of us here, is there anything else I should ask for?

Item name: Burberry black bag
Item number:162005840918
Seller id: Leenaandben
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=162005840918&alt=web 

Comments: Seller told me it was bought from an outlet, should it necessarily have any problems or faults? Anything in specific to look for?

As always
Really appreciate your input and help [emoji4] 
Bigger hug xxx

Dreams Work


----------



## Inetree

I purchased this jacket from a local small consignment store. I could return it if this is not an authentic jacket. Please authenticate this for me. Thank you so much in advance. Really appreciate your help. Thanks!!

http://s27.postimg.org/by5js90mr/image.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/zb3largqb/image.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/7etb6qir7/image.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/n1p5xulwz/image.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/ub652tb3n/image.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/id4kox7cj/image.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/wniqe5d2r/image.jpg


----------



## asiatica

terite said:


> Both of these vintage scarves look good.
> t



Thank you!


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Dear Terite,
> I'm curious about this bag, especially with the bargain price &#128516;, I asked the seller for more pictures of the front and back of the made in xxx tag as you teach me and all of us here, is there anything else I should ask for?
> 
> Item name: Burberry black bag
> Item number:162005840918
> Seller id: Leenaandben
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=162005840918&alt=web
> 
> Comments: Seller told me it was bought from an outlet, should it necessarily have any problems or faults? Anything in specific to look for?
> 
> As always
> Really appreciate your input and help [emoji4]
> Bigger hug xxx
> 
> Dreams Work



Need photos of the front stamp in focus, inside stamp, Made in tag front and back, lining in focus.
t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> Need photos of the front stamp in focus, inside stamp, Made in tag front and back, lining in focus.
> t


Thanks Terite for your reply. Will ask the seller for them and update the post xxx

Dreams Work


----------



## terite

Inetree said:


> I purchased this jacket from a local small consignment store. I could return it if this is not an authentic jacket. Please authenticate this for me. Thank you so much in advance. Really appreciate your help. Thanks!!
> 
> http://s27.postimg.org/by5js90mr/image.jpg
> http://s27.postimg.org/zb3largqb/image.jpg
> http://s27.postimg.org/7etb6qir7/image.jpg
> http://s27.postimg.org/n1p5xulwz/image.jpg
> http://s27.postimg.org/ub652tb3n/image.jpg
> http://s27.postimg.org/id4kox7cj/image.jpg
> http://s27.postimg.org/wniqe5d2r/image.jpg



Send photos of the jacket - front and back
t


----------



## terite

asiatica said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Thanks Terite for your reply. Will ask the seller for them and update the post xxx
> 
> Dreams Work



You are welcome.
t
PS: I thought you would post photos of the new bag?


----------



## Inetree

terite said:


> Send photos of the jacket - front and back
> t


http://s17.postimg.org/7y39wzjn3/image.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/h75g73sj3/image.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/3rifhnk1b/image.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/4pysjxxdb/image.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/u7h73jf3j/image.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/7qb1mqjan/image.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/tgogxrcq7/image.jpg
http://s17.postimg.org/o017pmtyn/image.jpg

I took better photos this time. Thank you very much for your time, terite!!!


----------



## Crystalrose

Hi, Please help to authenticate this bag

Item Name : The Small Canter in Leather and House Check (Black) 
Link : I bought this from Reebonz Singapore (since the item is sold, I cant find the link anymore)
Photos:

http://imageshack.com/a/img921/8314/76P76Q.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img924/366/r5fiFR.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/4306/JZaMJJ.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img924/7006/uLPckT.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/6601/swCtGC.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/2116/DSYKOb.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/9461/vZ6vL6.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img922/3590/C8r50J.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/2803/N3H64U.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img924/5391/FLDsPy.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/8141/3CgwTY.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/1263/yGkNcH.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/3272/yJEFWW.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/126/d5ZldJ.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img923/6811/KUKxiG.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img924/6546/0McUr5.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img921/1281/Y51YJs.jpg


----------



## terite

Inetree said:


> http://s17.postimg.org/7y39wzjn3/image.jpg
> http://s17.postimg.org/h75g73sj3/image.jpg
> http://s17.postimg.org/3rifhnk1b/image.jpg
> http://s17.postimg.org/4pysjxxdb/image.jpg
> http://s17.postimg.org/u7h73jf3j/image.jpg
> http://s17.postimg.org/7qb1mqjan/image.jpg
> http://s17.postimg.org/tgogxrcq7/image.jpg
> http://s17.postimg.org/o017pmtyn/image.jpg
> 
> I took better photos this time. Thank you very much for your time, terite!!!



Early version of the Burberry London quilted jacket.
Real
t


----------



## terite

Crystalrose said:


> Hi, Please help to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name : The Small Canter in Leather and House Check (Black)
> Link : I bought this from Reebonz Singapore (since the item is sold, I cant find the link anymore)
> Photos:
> Send photos of that interior fabric tag - the one in the pocket.t


----------



## Crystalrose

terite said:


> Crystalrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Please help to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name : The Small Canter in Leather and House Check (Black)
> Link : I bought this from Reebonz Singapore (since the item is sold, I cant find the link anymore)
> Photos:
> Send photos of that interior fabric tag - the one in the pocket.t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite,
> 
> This is the fabric tag
Click to expand...


----------



## Inetree

terite said:


> Early version of the Burberry London quilted jacket.
> Real
> t



Thank you sooooooo much! Have a fantastic day!!!


----------



## terite

Crystalrose said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite,
> 
> This is the fabric tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Inetree said:


> Thank you sooooooo much! Have a fantastic day!!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## KitdeLuca

Hello,

please help me authenticate my "new&#8220; bag.
I bought it via eBay from cash4brands for 350 Euro

Item Name (if you know it): Please, maybe you know it?
http://www.ebay.at/itm/262330010067?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Photos: Pictures are in my dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3bw04swelfghehc/AAAPGTXQJ5Og7eKy0-PqlGF2a?dl=0 

Thanks a lot.

Karin


----------



## terite

KitdeLuca said:


> Hello,
> 
> please help me authenticate my "new bag.
> I bought it via eBay from cash4brands for 350 Euro
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Please, maybe you know it?
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/262330010067?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Photos: Pictures are in my dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3bw04swelfghehc/AAAPGTXQJ5Og7eKy0-PqlGF2a?dl=0
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Karin



Need to see clearer photos of all the stamps and labels.
t


----------



## Jeank85

Hello to everyone! This is my 1st post and i have a question for our experts: 

I've been tracking a seller from japan for sometime now. A few days ago i won an auction for this coat for my girlfriend. This price for a Burberry coat is ridiculously low (even for them, who sell these coats in general for at least $50/100/150 more every time). I need to pay for it and i am having second thoughts.   Is it a genuine item? 

The reasons behind my hesitation are: 
1) this seller has multiple accounts selling the same items. In different colors and sizes. His feedback is almost spotless and thus it makes me wonder... Can all this people be conned without them knowing it even after they received their items? 
2) doing an image search in google i cant seem to find a single official picture of these items. This screams counterfeiting to me! In this day and age everything is getting extensive photo coverage, so a whole fashion line hidden from the rest of the world? Weird to me. 

Terite and Addy, 
I understand you have received questions about this seller in the past. From the pages i was able to read at first you approved this seller's coats but then i noticed you have showed doubt due to the sketchy details. 

I would if i could, but i am not able to search any more in this thread for the night and i need to go to sleep. Do you have a verdict for this particular seller and their items? 

If they are authentic, given your credibility, i will send payment tomorrow! 

Thanks in advance, 

J


----------



## terite

Jeank85 said:


> Hello to everyone! This is my 1st post and i have a question for our experts:
> 
> I've been tracking a seller from japan for sometime now. A few days ago i won an auction for this coat for my girlfriend. This price for a Burberry coat is ridiculously low (even for them, who sell these coats in general for at least $50/100/150 more every time). I need to pay for it and i am having second thoughts.   Is it a genuine item?
> 
> 
> Please send me the quote where we had doubt due to sketchy details.
> 
> If there are only three photos - then I might say - I can't make a determination without seeing the details - but that doesn't mean the items were fake - just need more photos.
> 
> This seller - I looked back to find about four requests for authentications - seems to be selling items from a line of Burberry that is produced in Japan, under license - so the items are NOT fake, but they are (perhaps) not readily understood. There is Burberry London (Japan), Blue Label, Black Label. Some vintage items too.
> 
> Prorsum is the most expensive of the Burberry lines. Blue Label for example, has a lower price point - and a younger customer in mind.
> 
> Burberry blue label has lots of fans - (me). I think it is often misunderstood - it might be difficult to resell, because not everyone knows about their different labels - care tags in Japanese etc.
> t
> 
> Having said all of that - they only show four photos - not enough to clearly see the tags - nor can I see a button or the interior lining.
> The seller should post more photos /
> t


----------



## Crystalrose

terite said:


> Crystalrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Terite
Click to expand...


----------



## gquinn

Could somebody kindly take a look at this scarf that I bought at Nordstrom Rack? I believe it is Burberry or Burberry Brit but all the original tags have been removed. It feels like a very fine linen, wool or silk blend and is about 80"x30" in size

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## terite

Crystalrose said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot Terite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## KitdeLuca

terite said:


> Need to see clearer photos of all the stamps and labels.
> t



I uploaded a few new pictures. It is very difficult to take good pics because the leather is so shiny.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3bw04swelfghehc/AAAPGTXQJ5Og7eKy0-PqlGF2a?dl=0


----------



## terite

KitdeLuca said:


> I uploaded a few new pictures. It is very difficult to take good pics because the leather is so shiny.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3bw04swelfghehc/AAAPGTXQJ5Og7eKy0-PqlGF2a?dl=0



Looks good.
t


----------



## KitdeLuca

Thanks!!


----------



## babytired

Hello, I have just bought this coin purse on ebay. I am pretty certain it is authentic but I just want to be 100% sure it is. Really looking forward to hear your expert opinion please!!! Thank you very much for your time.

Ebay seller:under*the*star
Item number: 141921773734
Link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/USED-Aut...dRKYRvGhTBsqywkWbPjFY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Extra photos of the zipper.


----------



## terite

babytired said:


> Hello, I have just bought this coin purse on ebay. I am pretty certain it is authentic but I just want to be 100% sure it is. Really looking forward to hear your expert opinion please!!! Thank you very much for your time.
> 
> Ebay seller:under*the*star
> Item number: 141921773734
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/USED-Aut...dRKYRvGhTBsqywkWbPjFY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Extra photos of the zipper.



Send a photo of the tag that is on the inside - 
t
But it is genuine - vintage coin purse.
t


----------



## terite

KitdeLuca said:


> Thanks!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## babytired

terite said:


> Send a photo of the tag that is on the inside -
> t
> But it is genuine - vintage coin purse.
> t



Thank you very much for your time Terite


----------



## terite

babytired said:


> Thank you very much for your time Terite



You are welcome.
t


----------



## ninfea

Hi, 
Could you please help me authenticate this scarf:
Seller: Hannchen
Item number: 253741753
Link: http://www.tradera.com/item/340759/...-halsduk-sjal-scarf-cashmere-kashmir-kashmere

Thanks!


----------



## HI5O

Hello there, I saw this bag at a consignment shop and I just wanted to run it by you experts whether this is an actual Burberry style that was made. If so then I would be inclined to pick it up and have it authenticated. I've searched online for several hours and have not found even one picture of this vintage bag. Any leads you can give me would be appreciated. The brass stirrup says Burberrys so not sure if it's even real.


----------



## Ms.Schvelle

Hi ladies need your help me to authenticate a Burberry Smoked Canterbury Tote but I am unable to upload photos due to a missing security token. Can anyone tell me how I can have this issue resolved? Thank you!


----------



## eritrejo

Hi there will you help me with this one please???

Item name: Burberry bag
Item number: 542007304
Seller id: Cani8672060
Link: Bolso Burberry 
http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-542007304-bolso-burberry-_JM

Thank you so much


----------



## julia@athens

Dear experts, can you help me please? 
I want to purchase this Burberry wallet from one of the seller here in Greece, she claims it authentic, but i am not sure. I will post the pictures she sent me. I will really appreciate your help, thank you in advance.


----------



## julia@athens

Here is the picture


----------



## julia@athens

And one more


----------



## julia@athens

And here


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me authenticate this scarf:
> Seller: Hannchen
> Item number: 253741753
> Link: http://www.tradera.com/item/340759/...-halsduk-sjal-scarf-cashmere-kashmir-kashmere
> 
> Thanks!



Send a closeup of both fabric tags please.
t


----------



## terite

gquinn said:


> Could somebody kindly take a look at this scarf that I bought at Nordstrom Rack? I believe it is Burberry or Burberry Brit but all the original tags have been removed. It feels like a very fine linen, wool or silk blend and is about 80"x30" in size
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Well, the pattern and design look good - tough to say when we can't inspect it.
> 
> This will be difficult to resell without tags - was it drastically reduced?
> t


----------



## terite

HI5O said:


> Hello there, I saw this bag at a consignment shop and I just wanted to run it by you experts whether this is an actual Burberry style that was made. If so then I would be inclined to pick it up and have it authenticated. I've searched online for several hours and have not found even one picture of this vintage bag. Any leads you can give me would be appreciated. The brass stirrup says Burberrys so not sure if it's even real.




Well, it is always tough to find examples of (every) vintage bag on line.

Please read post # for the list of photos that we need to see in order to help you out. Close up of that metal badge on the front, tags inside, front/back etc.

t


----------



## terite

julia@athens said:


> And here



Authentic
t


----------



## ninfea

@terite Ok, have asked the seller to send more photos. Will be back soon


----------



## gquinn

terite said:


> gquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could somebody kindly take a look at this scarf that I bought at Nordstrom Rack? I believe it is Burberry or Burberry Brit but all the original tags have been removed. It feels like a very fine linen, wool or silk blend and is about 80"x30" in size
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Well, the pattern and design look good - tough to say when we can't inspect it.
> 
> This will be difficult to resell without tags - was it drastically reduced?
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to take a look! I know I don't have much to go off of but I'm confident it's Burberry now as I just found the location of where the label used to be and it's consistent with another I've seen
> 
> As it didn't have any labels on it, they just put a random "assorted" price tag on it and it was only $17!
> 
> Thanks again!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

gquinn said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to take a look! I know I don't have much to go off of but I'm confident it's Burberry now as I just found the location of where the label used to be and it's consistent with another I've seen
> 
> As it didn't have any labels on it, they just put a random "assorted" price tag on it and it was only $17!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> great deal!
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## ninfea

terite said:


> Send a closeup of both fabric tags please.
> t



Here are two pics Terite 
What do you think?


----------



## ninfea

terite said:


> Send a closeup of both fabric tags please.
> t



Terite, here are two more pics


----------



## terite

Ms.Schvelle said:


> Hi ladies need your help me to authenticate a Burberry Smoked Canterbury Tote but I am unable to upload photos due to a missing security token. Can anyone tell me how I can have this issue resolved? Thank you!



can anyone help here?
t


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> Terite, here are two more pics



fake - please report that
t


----------



## ninfea

terite said:


> fake - please report that
> t


Thanks! Reported it, hope they do something about it 
Would you mind helping me authenticate this one:
Seller: Kung_Magnus
Item: 252107671
Burberry scarf
http://www.tradera.com/item/341731/252107671/ny-burberry-halsduk-scarf-sjal#view-item-main

Thanks again


----------



## ninfea

ninfea said:


> Thanks! Reported it, hope they do something about it
> Would you mind helping me authenticate this one:
> Seller: Kung_Magnus
> Item: 252107671
> Burberry scarf
> http://www.tradera.com/item/341731/252107671/ny-burberry-halsduk-scarf-sjal#view-item-main
> 
> Thanks again



More pics


----------



## cc_1028

Hi Terite, please help with this scarf.  Thanks in advance!
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dIqr1LoJosY/Vu8AP5MYbDI/AAAAAAAAD8o/kzbPQ9OuMVAWtiKOnBS8lz1uTlz3tHRCQCCo/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-glxGIjLhk50/Vu8AS3bezaI/AAAAAAAAD80/1-mA61dGaXgDCsjcKKkaf8AwTcr4oCPMQCCo/s800-Ic42/image.jpg

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-CCqA_CMKa5Q/Vu8ARFlXBvI/AAAAAAAAD8s/jJ0n8eXCKP0n0D1Wlr9UdHv41ffvrYCigCCo/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
lh3.googleusercontent.com/-F7v73Bl-rNg/Vu8ASm6N7hI/AAAAAAAAD8w/2d029h_xbKwiPeG_hlVnHn8qmSog0yx3QCCo/s800-Ic42/image.jpg


----------



## HI5O

terite said:


> Well, it is always tough to find examples of (every) vintage bag on line.
> 
> Please read post # for the list of photos that we need to see in order to help you out. Close up of that metal badge on the front, tags inside, front/back etc.
> 
> t


 
Thank you Terite.  Right now the bag is selling for quite a bit of money and since the consignment shop does not take returns, I think I'll wait a while for the price to drop.  Once I am able to purchase it, I will take more photos per post #1 for authentication.  Thanks again!


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> More pics



Is that the same place?
fake
t


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Hi Terite, please help with this scarf.  Thanks in advance!
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-dIqr1LoJosY/Vu8AP5MYbDI/AAAAAAAAD8o/kzbPQ9OuMVAWtiKOnBS8lz1uTlz3tHRCQCCo/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-glxGIjLhk50/Vu8AS3bezaI/AAAAAAAAD80/1-mA61dGaXgDCsjcKKkaf8AwTcr4oCPMQCCo/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-CCqA_CMKa5Q/Vu8ARFlXBvI/AAAAAAAAD8s/jJ0n8eXCKP0n0D1Wlr9UdHv41ffvrYCigCCo/s800-Ic42/image.jpg
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/-F7v73Bl-rNg/Vu8ASm6N7hI/AAAAAAAAD8w/2d029h_xbKwiPeG_hlVnHn8qmSog0yx3QCCo/s800-Ic42/image.jpg




fake
t


----------



## julia@athens

terite said:


> Authentic
> t



Thank you very very much!!


----------



## terite

julia@athens said:


> Thank you very very much!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Jurgita

Hi,

could you please authenticate this? thank you!

Seller: Overstock
Item number: 18062553                 
Link:http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...efccid=QRNMGO5MELDJMUCPHMUXJ5WDII&searchidx=0


----------



## terite

Jurgita said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you please authenticate this? thank you!
> 
> Seller: Overstock
> Item number: 18062553
> Link:http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...efccid=QRNMGO5MELDJMUCPHMUXJ5WDII&searchidx=0



Need to see interior tags and labels.
t


----------



## Connith

Hi,

bought this one online. Could you please authenticate this! Thank you!

Item name: Burberry little crush
order number: 4500313652
Article 3899784 1
photos:

http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Connith8680/library/


----------



## terite

Connith said:


> Hi,
> 
> bought this one online. Could you please authenticate this! Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Burberry little crush
> order number: 4500313652
> Article 3899784 1
> photos:
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Connith8680/library/



Need photos of all the parts of that fabric tag and the made in tag, closeup of the lock.
t


----------



## Connith

terite said:


> Need photos of all the parts of that fabric tag and the made in tag, closeup of the lock.
> t



hope these will help - if you need more, just let me know. Thank you in advance!!!


http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Connith8680/library/Burberry little crush


----------



## asiatica

Hello Terite, I found these on depop, can you check them, thank you!

Item: scarf
Seller: gavitt
Link: http://depop.com/gavitt/sciarpa-burberry-unusex-100-cashmere






Item: scarf
Seller: susifufi
Link: http://depop.com/susifufi/sciarpa-burberry-messa-pochissime-volte


----------



## terite

Connith said:


> hope these will help - if you need more, just let me know. Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> 
> http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/Connith8680/library/Burberry little crush



Everything looks good
t


----------



## terite

asiatica said:


> Hello Terite, I found these on depop, can you check them, thank you!
> 
> Item: scarf
> Seller: gavitt
> Link: http://depop.com/gavitt/sciarpa-burberry-unusex-100-cashmere
> 
> 
> Item: scarf
> Seller: susifufi
> Link: http://depop.com/susifufi/sciarpa-burberry-messa-pochissime-volte
> 
> 1 fake
> 2 need photos of the scarf
> t


----------



## Connith

terite said:


> Everything looks good
> t



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## asiatica

terite said:


> asiatica said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Terite, I found these on depop, can you check them, thank you!
> 
> Item: scarf
> Seller: gavitt
> Link: http://depop.com/gavitt/sciarpa-burberry-unusex-100-cashmere
> 
> 
> Item: scarf
> Seller: susifufi
> Link: http://depop.com/susifufi/sciarpa-burberry-messa-pochissime-volte
> 
> 1 fake
> 2 need photos of the scarf
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller told me she can't find any numbers at the back of the tag (third pic)
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

asiatica said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The seller told me she can't find any numbers at the back of the tag (third pic)
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## asiatica

terite said:


> asiatica said:
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My search continues then. Thank you for your time
Click to expand...


----------



## sweetpinkx3

Item Name: Men's Burberry polos
Comments: Brother is planning on buying these from a friend (did not provide any links). Would appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

sweetpinkx3 said:


> Item Name: Men's Burberry polos
> Comments: Brother is planning on buying these from a friend (did not provide any links). Would appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.



Need closer photos of the content tag - all sides
t


----------



## ninfea

terite said:


> Is that the same place?
> fake
> t



Yupp, same place. Have reported it!


----------



## blingdar

Hi T! I bought a scarf from Sak's Fifth for 475$ (just came in the mail) but I noticed (after I cut off the tag that it said the MSRP was 435...) Here are some pics, hopefully it's authentic.

The numbers all match up on the code and what not as well.


----------



## terite

blingdar said:


> Hi T! I bought a scarf from Sak's Fifth for 475$ (just came in the mail) but I noticed (after I cut off the tag that it said the MSRP was 435...) Here are some pics, hopefully it's authentic.
> 
> The numbers all match up on the code and what not as well.




Send a photo that shows the entire scarf - and a photo showing the where the tags are
t


----------



## blingdar

Here you go T.

Thanks again! Hopefully these pictures are a bit better.


----------



## RitaMarie

Could use please authenticate this thrift store purchase?


Scarf is symmetrical and completely matched when folded side-to-side or end-to-end


Length is ~ 50.  Width is ~6" (without fringe) / 16" (with fringe)


----------



## terite

blingdar said:


> Here you go T.
> 
> Thanks again! Hopefully these pictures are a bit better.


This looks good.
t


----------



## terite

RitaMarie said:


> Could use please authenticate this thrift store purchase?
> 
> 
> Scarf is symmetrical and completely matched when folded side-to-side or end-to-end
> 
> 
> Length is ~ 50.  Width is ~6" (without fringe) / 16" (with fringe)



Send a photo of the blue label turned inside out, showing the folded ends.
t


----------



## RitaMarie

terite said:


> Send a photo of the blue label turned inside out, showing the folded ends.
> t







Hoping this is what you are looking for.  Thanks.


----------



## sainthood

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE!!

Item Name: Vintage 'Burberrys London' Grey Classic Check Bag

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/LISTING-FOR-cursed-ONLY-56f8c8af2de512e6e30934bd

Photos: (attached)

I just traded for this bag on Poshmark but haven't sent my items yet (nor has she sent the purse). Can you PLEASE authenticate this? The mismatched lines, crooked stitching on the front emblem and quirky font on the interior label are causing red flags to go off for me, but this would be my first Burberry so I'm unsure.


----------



## LizzieKate

Is this vintage tote authentic? Thanks!


----------



## ninfea

I would appreciate any help in authenticating this burberry scarf:
Item Name: Burberry scarf
Item Number: 253954092
Seller ID: kenzo7
Link:http://www.tradera.com/item/340757/...lsduk-fran-burberry-i-cashmere-nypris-4600-kr
I have requested pictures as seen below:


----------



## ninfea

One more pic


----------



## ninfea

ninfea said:


> One more pic



Now I see the seller updated with the pictures I added...
Would love to hear your take on this, have been looking for something like this but want to be absolute certain due to a lot of fakes on this site. Have already reported two fakes. Unfortunately, I saw the items were still vailable so I'm guessing the site owner really doesn't care..


----------



## Jurgita

Jurgita said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you please authenticate this? thank you!
> 
> Seller: Overstock
> Item number: 18062553
> Link:http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...efccid=QRNMGO5MELDJMUCPHMUXJ5WDII&searchidx=0


Hi Terite,

here are some more pics. Please let me know if you need any different photos. Thank you!

http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/jurgita1/library/?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1


----------



## terite

RitaMarie said:


> View attachment 3313495
> 
> 
> Hoping this is what you are looking for.  Thanks.




This looks good - congratulations - it is a happy scarf
t


----------



## terite

sainthood said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE!!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage 'Burberrys London' Grey Classic Check Bag
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/LISTING-FOR-cursed-ONLY-56f8c8af2de512e6e30934bd
> 
> Photos: (attached)
> 
> I just traded for this bag on Poshmark but haven't sent my items yet (nor has she sent the purse). Can you PLEASE authenticate this? The mismatched lines, crooked stitching on the front emblem and quirky font on the interior label are causing red flags to go off for me, but this would be my first Burberry so I'm unsure.




It is a genuine bag - but it is VINTAGE - so maybe 1980 or so. Some people put a high value on vintage items - others do not, so it would depend on what you are trading for and how much you like vintage stuff.
t


----------



## terite

LizzieKate said:


> Is this vintage tote authentic? Thanks!



Yes - that is a vintage authentic bag
t


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> One more pic



Content tag?
t


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> Now I see the seller updated with the pictures I added...
> Would love to hear your take on this, have been looking for something like this but want to be absolute certain due to a lot of fakes on this site. Have already reported two fakes. Unfortunately, I saw the items were still vailable so I'm guessing the site owner really doesn't care..



I just can't tell - she should photograph the entire scarf laid out.
t


----------



## terite

Jurgita said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> here are some more pics. Please let me know if you need any different photos. Thank you!
> 
> http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/jurgita1/library/?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1



Didn't I do this one already - maybe I wanted to see the serial number in the flap? 
It looks good.
t


----------



## RitaMarie

terite said:


> This looks good - congratulations - it is a happy scarf
> t




Thank you so much !  I'm ecstatic!  99 cents at a thrift store and it will be fabulous with the $12 vintage cashmere coat I got there a few years ago.  It's a Happy Scarf and I'm a happy girl!  You made my day!


----------



## terite

RitaMarie said:


> Thank you so much !  I'm ecstatic!  99 cents at a thrift store and it will be fabulous with the $12 vintage cashmere coat I got there a few years ago.  It's a Happy Scarf and I'm a happy girl!  You made my day!



YES - THAT is the PRICE!!! HA  I have a few lucky finds like that as well.
I love a thrift sale bargain!!!

t


----------



## ninfea

terite said:


> I just can't tell - she should photograph the entire scarf laid out.
> t



The seller replied that she bought it second hand from the original owner who claims to have bought it at Saks NY approximately 3 years ago. There is no receipt and the only label is the Burberry tag according to the seller. I have a few more pics, see below. 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## ninfea

RitaMarie said:


> Thank you so much !  I'm ecstatic!  99 cents at a thrift store and it will be fabulous with the $12 vintage cashmere coat I got there a few years ago.  It's a Happy Scarf and I'm a happy girl!  You made my day!



Congrats RitaMarie, so cool  I would love to find something like that!


----------



## ninfea

terite said:


> I just can't tell - she should photograph the entire scarf laid out.
> t



Terite, are the pictures I added helpful or do you need anthing else? Would love to hear your opinion  I'm going crazy and am keeping my fingers crossed that you'll give me thumbs up


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> Terite, are the pictures I added helpful or do you need anthing else? Would love to hear your opinion  I'm going crazy and am keeping my fingers crossed that you'll give me thumbs up



Sorry that I cannot offer much help - I can't get a great look at the entire scarf to see if the pattern looks good.

Your photo of the Burberry label is sortof taken from the side - you could try a straight on one.

I can't tell what the fabric is - odd that there is no content tag or it has been removed - also no Made in reference.

*We can ask Addy as she is the scarf expert.
t*


----------



## ninfea

terite said:


> Sorry that I cannot offer much help - I can't get a great look at the entire scarf to see if the pattern looks good.
> 
> Your photo of the Burberry label is sortof taken from the side - you could try a straight on one.
> 
> I can't tell what the fabric is - odd that there is no content tag or it has been removed - also no Made in reference.
> 
> *We can ask Addy as she is the scarf expert.
> t*



Thanks for taking time to check  According to the seller, the material is cashmere on the purple side and cotton on the other side. I will ask the seller for a better picture of the label...


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> Thanks for taking time to check  According to the seller, the material is cashmere on the purple side and cotton on the other side. I will ask the seller for a better picture of the label...



You can tell a lot by the fabric - you don't see fakes that are genuine cashmere - can you tell if it is cashmere or not - acrylic has a slippery feel - cashmere feels smooth on your skin for example
t


----------



## ninfea

terite said:


> You can tell a lot by the fabric - you don't see fakes that are genuine cashmere - can you tell if it is cashmere or not - acrylic has a slippery feel - cashmere feels smooth on your skin for example
> t




Terite, you are an angel. I contacted the seller and agreed that I'll buy it. If it turns out to be fake, she agreed to take it back and I get a full refund.
How do you suggest I authenticate it? I was thinking about taking it to the nearest burberry shop. Good or bad idea? Do they generally approve of authenitcating items not bought in their store?


----------



## Ms.Schvelle

Hi! Need help on this Burberry Smoked Check Canterbury tote. Please tell me if it is authentic. Thank you!


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> Terite, you are an angel. I contacted the seller and agreed that I'll buy it. If it turns out to be fake, she agreed to take it back and I get a full refund.
> How do you suggest I authenticate it? I was thinking about taking it to the nearest burberry shop. Good or bad idea? Do they generally approve of authenitcating items not bought in their store?



I don't know how you would be greeted at a Burberry store -  I have heard all kinds of contradictory stories. I think you would have better luck than someone who brought in a vintage piece. Otherwise, there are online authentication services available.
t


----------



## terite

Ms.Schvelle said:


> Hi! Need help on this Burberry Smoked Check Canterbury tote. Please tell me if it is authentic. Thank you!
> 
> Would like to see all sides of the inside fabric tag, a better/clear view of the stamp on the wallet/snap in.
> t


----------



## Ms.Schvelle

terite said:


> Ms.Schvelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Need help on this Burberry Smoked Check Canterbury tote. Please tell me if it is authentic. Thank you!
> 
> Would like to see all sides of the inside fabric tag, a better/clear view of the stamp on the wallet/snap in.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite, here are the photos.
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Ms.Schvelle said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite, here are the photos.
> looks good
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## Ms.Schvelle

Thank you so much Terite! I feel relieved now. It's my first purchase from local seller so just want to be sure. Truly appreciate the help!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## candie43

Hello, can you please tell me if this looks authentic?

Item Name:       Burberrys Nova Check Pattern 2WAY Travel Boston Bag 
Item Number:    291719810854 
Seller ID:          Nico Japan
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291719810854?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jigsaw

Dear Authenticators,

I would appreciate your expert advice on the bags listed here. I doubt their authenticity and the sellers have not been forthcoming with proof. Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Burberry Bag
Item Number: 252337219452
Seller ID: vinchi85
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252337219452?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: Burberry house check tote bag
Item Number: 262356374548
Seller ID: begavi5
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262356374548?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## encorevt

candie43 said:


> Hello, can you please tell me if this looks authentic?
> 
> Item Name:       Burberrys Nova Check Pattern 2WAY Travel Boston Bag
> Item Number:    291719810854
> Seller ID:          Nico Japan
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291719810854?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I checked out the seller's other items and the feedback ~ I didn't like what I saw
just my 2 cents    jayne


----------



## terite

Ms.Schvelle said:


> Thank you so much Terite! I feel relieved now. It's my first purchase from local seller so just want to be sure. Truly appreciate the help!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app



you are welcome
t


----------



## terite

candie43 said:


> Hello, can you please tell me if this looks authentic?
> 
> Item Name:       Burberrys Nova Check Pattern 2WAY Travel Boston Bag
> Item Number:    291719810854
> Seller ID:          Nico Japan
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291719810854?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I must say there are fake Burberry bags listed on his ebay site, and misrepresented bags also.

t


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> I checked out the seller's other items and the feedback ~ I didn't like what I saw
> just my 2 cents    jayne



I agree with you jayne

I didn't check feedback - I should have - but I can see fake Burberry bags - what else can you see there?

Good eye.
t


----------



## terite

jigsaw said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I would appreciate your expert advice on the bags listed here. I doubt their authenticity and the sellers have not been forthcoming with proof. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Bag
> Item Number: 252337219452
> Seller ID: vinchi85
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252337219452?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: Burberry house check tote bag
> Item Number: 262356374548
> Seller ID: begavi5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262356374548?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Need photos of tags and labels
t


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> I agree with you jayne
> 
> I didn't check feedback - I should have - but I can see fake Burberry bags - what else can you see there?
> 
> Good eye.
> t


The "new" Chanel and "new" Hermes look off.... One LV keeps being returned as a fake and being relisted


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> The "new" Chanel and "new" Hermes look off.... One LV keeps being returned as a fake and being relisted



Yes and some bad feedback about selling fake LV. And listing those Burberry on Japan license vintage bags for crazy prices - 
t


----------



## candie43

terite said:


> Yes and some bad feedback about selling fake LV. And listing those Burberry on Japan license vintage bags for crazy prices -
> t


Thank you for the guidance!  This is extremely helpful!


----------



## jigsaw

terite said:


> Need photos of tags and labels
> t


Thanks Terite. The first listing ended and the seller from the second listing has not been responsive when I asked for more information. So I will probably leave it for now. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## MHForum

Hi, could anyone confirm are this products authenticate?

Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON Navy Blue Long Trench Coat
Item Number: 191838664345
Seller ID: sushipopcorn
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...664345?hash=item2caa79b699:g:1z4AAOSwLpdW~EgL

Item Name: Burberry Brit Mens Navy Trench CoatBURBERRY LONDON Navy Blue Long Trench Coat
Item Number: 111954998516
Seller ID: noorieb
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111954998516?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

candie43 said:


> Thank you for the guidance!  This is extremely helpful!



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

jigsaw said:


> Thanks Terite. The first listing ended and the seller from the second listing has not been responsive when I asked for more information. So I will probably leave it for now. Thanks again for your time.



You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

MHForum said:


> Hi, could anyone confirm are this products authenticate?
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON Navy Blue Long Trench Coat
> Item Number: 191838664345
> Seller ID: sushipopcorn
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...664345?hash=item2caa79b699:g:1z4AAOSwLpdW~EgL
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit Mens Navy Trench CoatBURBERRY LONDON Navy Blue Long Trench Coat
> Item Number: 111954998516
> Seller ID: noorieb
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111954998516?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



1 - need photo of the content tag, coat lying open
2. need clear photo of tag, button, coat lying open, content tag
t


----------



## MHForum

terite said:


> 1 - need photo of the content tag, coat lying open
> 2. need clear photo of tag, button, coat lying open, content tag
> t



Hi, for the number 1. Is the image of the content tag clear enough? Thank you for advance. 


content tag
coat open


----------



## ninfea

Good evening Terite, I've been seeing a lot of fake burberry on the site and would therefore appreciate any help in having a look at this one. Have asked for a few extra pictures as well.
Item Name: BURBERRY Scarf
Item Number: 254654760
Seller ID: budaholm
Link: http://www.tradera.com/item/340759/254654760/burberry-halsduk-

Wish you a wonderful evening


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear experts,would you, please, look at this one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281991236818?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller:  Rickbarthur007
Name:  House Check - Derby Canterbury' Tote
eBay item number:281991236818

I understand you may need some more pictures, I have asked for them from the seller..


----------



## terite

MHForum said:


> Hi, for the number 1. Is the image of the content tag clear enough? Thank you for advance.
> 
> 
> content tag
> coat open



It is so faded - I can't see the Burberry name part
t


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> Good evening Terite, I've been seeing a lot of fake burberry on the site and would therefore appreciate any help in having a look at this one. Have asked for a few extra pictures as well.
> Item Name: BURBERRY Scarf
> Item Number: 254654760
> Seller ID: budaholm
> Link: http://www.tradera.com/item/340759/254654760/burberry-halsduk-
> 
> Wish you a wonderful evening



it would be a vintage scarf from the about the 90's
t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Dear experts,would you, please, look at this one
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281991236818?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Seller:  Rickbarthur007
> Name:  House Check - Derby Canterbury' Tote
> eBay item number:281991236818
> 
> I understand you may need some more pictures, I have asked for them from the seller..



no details are shown, but it is fake.
t


----------



## Gravitsap

Wow, you are amazing &#128077;&#9786;&#65039; I would like to report it to eBay, as I have done with quite a few items now, and the listings were removed. Would you please tell me briefly what to say as a reason for its fake?x


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Wow, you are amazing &#128077;&#9786;&#65039; I would like to report it to eBay, as I have done with quite a few items now, and the listings were removed. Would you please tell me briefly what to say as a reason for its fake?x



Well, the giveaway is the fake tags that are on it - 
t


----------



## Gravitsap

terite said:


> Well, the giveaway is the fake tags that are on it -
> t


Cool, i get it reported. Goodness, I have already reported so many fake burberry goods on eBay this week and the week just only began and the best thing that it all has been removed


----------



## ussinozik

Hello, 
could you please authenticate this bag?
it was delivered today and i have 4 days to return it, but i am not sure if it is authentic.
the reason i am not sure about its authenticity are  

1) the letters/ abbreviation on the zipper
2) the treading is not perfectly aligned and not straight
3) red lines on the bottom of the bag (inside) do not align at the meeting point in the center

Item Name: BURBERRY Medium Exploded Check Canvas Brown Tote Bag
Item Number: 14184124
Seller ID: @haute-shoppe
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-tote-bag-brown-14184124/?tref=closet


----------



## terite

ussinozik said:


> Hello,
> could you please authenticate this bag?
> it was delivered today and i have 4 days to return it, but i am not sure if it is authentic.
> the reason i am not sure about its authenticity are
> 
> 1) the letters/ abbreviation on the zipper
> 2) the treading is not perfectly aligned and not straight
> 3) red lines on the bottom of the bag (inside) do not align at the meeting point in the center
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY Medium Exploded Check Canvas Brown Tote Bag
> Item Number: 14184124
> Seller ID: @haute-shoppe
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-tote-bag-brown-14184124/?tref=closet




need to see clear/close photos of tags and labels - and of problems 
t


----------



## ussinozik

Yes, 
I have been having technical issues with uploading the photos - sorry.

Photo #1 different color hardware plus zipper head has YKK inititals
Photo #2 inside bottom of the bag: red lines do not align
Photo #3 stitching of the detachable cosmetic bag is not straight at all
Photo #4 outer sides stitching  - no even and straight
Photo # 5 the checker line doesn't align with the top leather trim (not parallel)
Photo #6 the tag with code (it has "made in china" sign on the other side
Photo #7 different side view of the detachable cosmetic bag showing the different color    hardware as well as the uneven stitching on the leather tag
Photo #8 the sides of the detachable bag are not straight plus the Burberry sign stitching is not even
Photo #9 close-up of the stitching and hardware again  

Hope this helps and thank you so much for a prompt response!


----------



## terite

I would like to see a clear closeup photo of the MADE in tag, and the Burberry stamp - check the pockets for tags.

The ykk is ok

The stitching is not very good at all -  I agree -


----------



## ussinozik

terite said:


> I would like to see a clear closeup photo of the MADE in tag, and the Burberry stamp - check the pockets for tags.
> 
> The ykk is ok
> 
> The stitching is not very good at all -  I agree -



Here are the photos of the only tags / stamps there are on this bag (I will add a few more in a minute in a separate post in a minute)


----------



## ussinozik

Here are the rest of the photos.
Please let me know if you need more information.

Thank you kindly again for your help!


----------



## terite

ussinozik said:


> Here are the rest of the photos.
> Please let me know if you need more information.
> 
> Thank you kindly again for your help!



Much better
The bag is authentic
So, it looks like there are some quality control issues with the stitching - 
t


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> Much better
> The bag is authentic
> So, it looks like there are some quality control issues with the stitching -
> t


I am appalled at the quality of craftsmanship on this bag....... This is disgraceful !!! I am a Burberry lover !!!  I don't care it was bought second hand or from a Non-Burberry Store but I think they need to know and see this...... 
Thoughts on this T ??
Jayne


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> I am appalled at the quality of craftsmanship on this bag....... This is disgraceful !!! I am a Burberry lover !!!  I don't care it was bought second hand or from a Non-Burberry Store but I think they need to know and see this......
> Thoughts on this T ??
> Jayne



Who is the "they" that should see it?

It is a Made in China earlier serial number - a few problems there I think.

It is going to bother you (it would bother me too) - I would just return it.
t


----------



## MHForum

terite said:


> It is so faded - I can't see the Burberry name part
> t



I asked for new pictures, I think that this is the best that the seller can do because the tag is faded.


----------



## ussinozik

Thank you, T!
yes, I am returning it. this is my first burberry bag purchase and I wasn't sure if the stitching is off due to the material itself being hard to sew through or just a quality of it. I have a loLuis Vuitton and every single stich is perfect.
thank you for your help, I am so glad I contacted you!


----------



## encorevt

terite said:


> Who is the "they" that should see it?
> 
> It is a Made in China earlier serial number - a few problems there I think.
> 
> It is going to bother you (it would bother me too) - I would just return it.
> t


I could only hope there was somewhere to report bad QC ~ :tpfrox:


----------



## terite

MHForum said:


> I asked for new pictures, I think that this is the best that the seller can do because the tag is faded.



Everything looks good though, as does the little GB serial number - odd that the tag is so faded.
t


----------



## terite

ussinozik said:


> Thank you, T!
> yes, I am returning it. this is my first burberry bag purchase and I wasn't sure if the stitching is off due to the material itself being hard to sew through or just a quality of it. I have a loLuis Vuitton and every single stich is perfect.
> thank you for your help, I am so glad I contacted you!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## MHForum

terite said:


> Everything looks good though, as does the little GB serial number - odd that the tag is so faded.
> t



Thanks  

So it is authentic?


----------



## terite

MHForum said:


> Thanks
> 
> So it is authentic?


Yes, authentic
t


----------



## doumanger

hi
can any one authentic this scarf for me
i just bought from here 

item Name: burberry black giant cashmere scarf 
link:http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brandear-store/item/19945996/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en

thanks for your help...^^


----------



## terite

doumanger said:


> hi
> can any one authentic this scarf for me
> i just bought from here
> 
> item Name: burberry black giant cashmere scarf
> link:http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brandear-store/item/19945996/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en
> 
> thanks for your help...^^



Send a photo that shows the entire scarf, and the label placement.
t


----------



## Peach08

Just purchased this Burberry trench and would like to confirm authenticity 

Also would you happen to know style name? It has a glossy finish 
Thx in advance


----------



## doumanger

terite said:


> Send a photo that shows the entire scarf, and the label placement.
> t


Hi
I just find this photo , as the scarf not on hand now
Can check with this ? Thanks


----------



## doumanger

doumanger said:


> Hi
> I just find this photo , as the scarf not on hand now
> Can check with this ? Thanks


The most concern is I can't find any code at back of the label , seems that part cut from the label ,
But from label or font it looks right ..that's why I am curious with that
Thanks


----------



## MHForum

terite said:


> Yes, authentic
> t



Thank you, unfortunately someone bought it right before I got the change.

Can someone please authenticate this one.

Item: Burberry Brit Trench
Link: https://www.biggerbids.com/auction-image-gallery.html?auction_id=1016918&image_id=6340629


----------



## sandlewoodshop

hi - I'd be ever so appreciative if you are able to please authenticate this wallet for me - I am not sure of it's name and not sure where to look for the serial number so if someone can tell me that would be awesome and I can add that photo!

Item Name (if you know it):  Unknown
Link (if available):  Not Applicable 
Photos: 

- all exterior
Front




Back




exterior zipper pull





- interior





- interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags 










(Can anyone help me to find where the serial stamp/tag would be inside this?)

- engraving on hardware


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> Just purchased this Burberry trench and would like to confirm authenticity
> 
> Also would you happen to know style name? It has a glossy finish
> Thx in advance
> genuine
> t


----------



## terite

MHForum said:


> Thank you, unfortunately someone bought it right before I got the change.
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this one.
> 
> Item: Burberry Brit Trench
> Link: https://www.biggerbids.com/auction-image-gallery.html?auction_id=1016918&image_id=6340629



Need clearer photos of the tags and labels.
t


----------



## terite

sandlewoodshop said:


> hi - I'd be ever so appreciative if you are able to please authenticate this wallet for me - I am not sure of it's name and not sure where to look for the serial number so if someone can tell me that would be awesome and I can add that photo!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  Unknown
> Link (if available):  Not Applicable
> Photos:
> 
> authentic
> t


----------



## Peach08

terite said:


> Peach08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchased this Burberry trench and would like to confirm authenticity
> 
> Also would you happen to know style name? It has a glossy finish
> Thx in advance
> genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx! I got it for a steal and then was questioning whether I was accurate
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know the style name?
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx! I got it for a steal and then was questioning whether I was accurate
> 
> You wouldn't happen to know the style name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sorry - I am not one to remember the style names.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## p0rkchop

Hello, I was hoping you could help me be more independent and maybe the answers will help others as well. 

Is the Burberry Brit Knight different than the Burberry London knight? (Or is this dependent on style of clothes or maybe even the location it is made?) On my retail Burberry London, the knight has a solid rear on the horse and all the Burberry Brit I seem to find on eBay (I don't own any) the Horse rear is striped. (See attached picture from a Brit Polo) is this correct?

I also seem to be finding jackets with this care tag. Is it a legit care tag? I can't seem to upload another picture so here's the eBay. 

Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON MENS LARGE 40-42 BLACK SUEDE EFFECT SHORT COAT JACKET 
Item Number: 231902667123
Seller ID: andyandjanny
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/231902667123


----------



## ninfea

terite said:


> You can tell a lot by the fabric - you don't see fakes that are genuine cashmere - can you tell if it is cashmere or not - acrylic has a slippery feel - cashmere feels smooth on your skin for example
> t



Good evening Terite, I finally received the scarf. Would you mind having a look at a few pictures I've taken and let me know what you think?


----------



## ninfea

Here are some more pictures of the same scarf:

Grateful for any help


----------



## p0rkchop

Were you able to tell if the purple side is cashmere? It's really hard to tell from a picture


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hello, I was hoping you could help me be more independent and maybe the answers will help others as well.
> 
> I am happy to help.
> 
> The Burberry knight has changed over time. The brand is old (1857).
> 
> The blue label that you showed above is appropriate for Burberry London - but anything with that color of tag, means that it is older.
> 
> There are many lines - Burberry Brit, London, Golf, Childrens, Prorsum - used to be Burberry sport -
> 
> Burberry made in Japan - Blue label, black label.
> 
> Then there is the attempt at embroidering on a knight - (as in your polo), these also have changed over time.
> 
> It seams like the changes came with each season.
> 
> Each burberry sortof has an intended market - eg. PRORSUM is the top of the line, most expensive for example.
> 
> I don't see the care tag - but a blue care tag goes with a blue label and these are older items, or possibly blue label items.
> 
> Ask again if there was a question I didn't answer
> t


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> Here are some more pictures of the same scarf:
> 
> Grateful for any help :-
> I like it - it looks like a burberry item to me.
> 
> t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> p0rkchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I was hoping you could help me be more independent and maybe the answers will help others as well.
> 
> I am happy to help.
> 
> The Burberry knight has changed over time. The brand is old (1857).
> 
> The blue label that you showed above is appropriate for Burberry London - but anything with that color of tag, means that it is older.
> 
> There are many lines - Burberry Brit, London, Golf, Childrens, Prorsum - used to be Burberry sport -
> 
> Burberry made in Japan - Blue label, black label.
> 
> Then there is the attempt at embroidering on a knight - (as in your polo), these also have changed over time.
> 
> It seams like the changes came with each season.
> 
> Each burberry sortof has an intended market - eg. PRORSUM is the top of the line, most expensive for example.
> 
> I don't see the care tag - but a blue care tag goes with a blue label and these are older items, or possibly blue label items.
> 
> Ask again if there was a question I didn't answer
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very helpful. It makes sense that there are different iterations of the embroidered knight then. Thank you. I really appreciate the kindness you show to every one here.
> 
> Is that jacket I posted above in the eBay link authentic? The care label Is white which is throwing me off as its not the standard blue but there are a number of jackets on eBay with that label. It's picture 9 out of 11 in the ad.
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very helpful. It makes sense that there are different iterations of the embroidered knight then. Thank you. I really appreciate the kindness you show to every one here.
> 
> Is that jacket I posted above in the eBay link authentic? The care label Is white which is throwing me off as its not the standard blue but there are a number of jackets on eBay with that label. It's picture 9 out of 11 in the ad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the black suede effect jacket is an authentic on license jacket - but my guess is that it is vintage and that it might have been made in Japan. The seller has lots of unusual Burberry finds.
> 
> My advice is that if you are going to buy a vintage Burberry coat - get one that is Made in England or Italy or Portugal or UK.
> 
> Note the unusual placement of the blue label at the neck (the lining is off center), that is an unusual care tag, and the blue label looks like a japan license label with the little curling R's - and the lining seems to be piling.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## doumanger

doumanger said:


> The most concern is I can't find any code at back of the label , seems that part cut from the label ,
> But from label or font it looks right ..that's why I am curious with that
> Thanks




Is my photo ok? Thanks


----------



## sandlewoodshop

terite said:


> sandlewoodshop said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi - I'd be ever so appreciative if you are able to please authenticate this wallet for me - I am not sure of it's name and not sure where to look for the serial number so if someone can tell me that would be awesome and I can add that photo!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  Unknown
> Link (if available):  Not Applicable
> Photos:
> 
> authentic
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Hi terite,
> Thank you ever so much
Click to expand...


----------



## Kenzer

edit done


----------



## ninfea

I haven't checked with anyone yet, received it yesterday afternoon. But it feels authentic to me


----------



## ninfea

p0rkchop said:


> Were you able to tell if the purple side is cashmere? It's really hard to tell from a picture



I think I answered you just now but forgot to quote... Am slowly getting a hang of this &#128512;


----------



## terite

doumanger said:


> Is my photo ok? Thanks



Sure - your photo is ok, and that is a good place to look - yes I might expect to see a code there.

But the front of the label looks good so far, but I can really tell much more when you post a photo of the entire scarf, showing label placement.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> p0rkchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the black suede effect jacket is an authentic on license jacket - but my guess is that it is vintage and that it might have been made in Japan. The seller has lots of unusual Burberry finds.
> 
> My advice is that if you are going to buy a vintage Burberry coat - get one that is Made in England or Italy or Portugal or UK.
> 
> Note the unusual placement of the blue label at the neck (the lining is off center), that is an unusual care tag, and the blue label looks like a japan license label with the little curling R's - and the lining seems to be piling.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to clarify that I am not at all opposed to any location of production for any other Burberry items -
> 
> (except for specific vintage items that used a Burberry licence but made some poorer quality items - ie made in Japan vintage bags etc.)
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

sandlewoodshop said:


> hi - I'd be ever so appreciative if you are able to please authenticate this wallet for me - I am not sure of it's name and not sure where to look for the serial number so if someone can tell me that would be awesome and I can add that photo!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  Unknown
> Link (if available):  Not Applicable
> Photos:
> 
> - all exterior
> Front
> 
> Back
> exterior zipper pull
> 
> 
> - interior
> 
> 
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> 
> (Can anyone help me to find where the serial stamp/tag would be inside this?)
> 
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> 
> So - it is a haymarket check wallet and the serial number will be in one of the card slots.
> t


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> I haven't checked with anyone yet, received it yesterday afternoon. But it feels authentic to me



Train yourself in no time to tell the difference between acrylic and cashmere in NO TIME. Acrylic has a slippery/almost greasy feel - cashmere feels soft and luxurious.

It looks like cashmere to me also.
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to clarify that I am not at all opposed to any location of production for any other Burberry items -
> 
> (except for specific vintage items that used a Burberry licence but made some poorer quality items - ie made in Japan vintage bags etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think I know what you mean tho. I have a vintage made in England Trench and a more recent Made in China trench and the quality is not even comparable.
> 
> So the Burberry's label switched to the blue Burberry London label in 2000? Do you know when they switched to the I guess white/cream colored Burberry London label?
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think I know what you mean tho. I have a vintage made in England Trench and a more recent Made in China trench and the quality is not even comparable.
> 
> So the Burberry's label switched to the blue Burberry London label in 2000? Do you know when they switched to the I guess white/cream colored Burberry London label?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so to be clear - it is the vintage made in Japan items that I comment on = poorly made - Burberry did some strange licensing deals in the past.
> 
> The name was Burberry, then Burberrys, then back to Burberry and I think it was 1998.
> 
> The beige labels - when did they start - I don't know - 2005/6? - does anyone remember?
> t
> 
> Here is a link to vintage labels:
> http://vintagefashionguild.org/label-resource/burberrys/
Click to expand...


----------



## ninfea

terite said:


> Train yourself in no time to tell the difference between acrylic and cashmere in NO TIME. Acrylic has a slippery/almost greasy feel - cashmere feels soft and luxurious.
> 
> It looks like cashmere to me also.
> t



Can't thank you enough Terite  This scarf feels soft and smooth, love it!!!
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> Can't thank you enough Terite  This scarf feels soft and smooth, love it!!!
> Thanks for all the help!



You are welcome!
(now you will always know and love cashmere when you see it)
t


----------



## ohnogal8

Hello, can someone help me to authentic this bag?
thank u all so much!

Item Name: Burberry Horseferry Alchester Bowling bag small


----------



## terite

ohnogal8 said:


> Hello, can someone help me to authentic this bag?
> thank u all so much!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Horseferry Alchester Bowling bag small



Can you please post a photo of the paper tags?
t


----------



## ohnogal8

terite said:


> Can you please post a photo of the paper tags?
> t


 


Hi terite, here's the pic of the tag, thank u so much!


----------



## terite

ohnogal8 said:


> Hi terite, here's the pic of the tag, thank u so much!


everything looks good
t


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi Terite: Believe it or not, I found this at a salvation army store this AM. If you could help take a look for me, it will be very fantastic.  BUT, if this is not permissible, I will also understand  .  As per pictures, the only tag is the burberry tag.  Thank you very much.
p/s:  The dimensions are 12 inches x 86 inches and the material feels like wool.


----------



## CaviarChanel

.


----------



## terite

CaviarChanel said:


> .



I can't believe it - did you read through the last few pages with the photos of the SAME SCARF!!!

So, how does the fabric feel - this is the same item - different color. Label also looks good.

Does it feel like cashmere?
t


----------



## ohnogal8

thank u t for helping me! &#128513;


----------



## CaviarChanel

terite said:


> I can't believe it - did you read through the last few pages with the photos of the SAME SCARF!!!
> 
> So, how does the fabric feel - this is the same item - different color. Label also looks good.
> 
> Does it feel like cashmere?
> t



Good morning Terite:
I can't believe it !!  It never dawned on me that there would be a similar request like mine.  

Here are more pics ..  Just to be sure I also have my DH feel the fabric and he thought it feels smooth (_in his opinion: the damage is only $5_ ) but of course I told him I don't want to support the faked goods industry.

_note:  I had included one pic (above) with loose threads on one end of the scarf, maybe a telltale sign that the material tag had been removed?_ 

Thank you for taking the time to look at my request, your kindness is very much appreciated.


----------



## terite

CaviarChanel said:


> Good morning Terite:
> I can't believe it !!  It never dawned on me that there would be a similar request like mine.
> 
> Here are more pics ..  Just to be sure I also have my DH feel the fabric and he thought it feels smooth (_in his opinion: the damage is only $5_ ) but of course I told him I don't want to support the faked goods industry.
> 
> _note:  I had included one pic (above) with loose threads on one end of the scarf, maybe a telltale sign that the material tag had been removed?_
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to look at my request, your kindness is very much appreciated.



Looks good.

Such a good deal! Gotta say that I know how great that feels.
Yesterday I picked up a Nova Check 100% Cashmere scarf for 3.99 - I was thrilled.

t


----------



## CaviarChanel

terite said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Such a good deal! Gotta say that I know how great that feels.
> Yesterday I picked up a Nova Check 100% Cashmere scarf for 3.99 - I was thrilled.
> 
> t


W O W !!   
Thank you


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi T!  Could you take a look at this wrap for me?  Many many thanks in advance!!!

name:  BURBERRY BRIT BURGUNDY RED NAVY BLANKET WOOL WRAP PONCHO JACKET CAPE COAT L!
seller:  strawberrymoon77
item:  371598205201
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-BR...205201?hash=item5684faa111:g:7VwAAOSwl9BWIAyt


----------



## terite

CaviarChanel said:


> W O W !!
> Thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi T!  Could you take a look at this wrap for me?  Many many thanks in advance!!!
> 
> name:  BURBERRY BRIT BURGUNDY RED NAVY BLANKET WOOL WRAP PONCHO JACKET CAPE COAT L!
> seller:  strawberrymoon77
> item:  371598205201
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-BR...205201?hash=item5684faa111:g:7VwAAOSwl9BWIAyt



well, the tags are shown and they look good - I would like to see a photo showing the coat lying open, showing where the labels are.

If you have purchased this - send photos when it arrives - 
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> well, the tags are shown and they look good - I would like to see a photo showing the coat lying open, showing where the labels are.
> 
> If you have purchased this - send photos when it arrives -
> t



Terite, thanks so much - as usual- for your quick response.  If I am the winner, I will post pics when I receive it.  Thanks, again, for all your help!


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Terite, thanks so much - as usual- for your quick response.  If I am the winner, I will post pics when I receive it.  Thanks, again, for all your help!


You are welcome
t


----------



## baleks

Please help with identifying the coat  real or fake? Iam not an expert and it seems to be real, though picture nr. 4 can be suspicious.


----------



## terite

baleks said:


> Please help with identifying the coat  real or fake? Iam not an expert and it seems to be real, though picture nr. 4 can be suspicious.


please show a photo of the actual/entire coat.
t


----------



## marika.s

Hello  Please, could anyone authenticate this Burberry denim jacket. The buttons say "high quality guaranteed" and the tecnical labelling says 98% cotton 2% elasthane (with h).
Many thanks and regards


----------



## marika.s

Sorry, the server uploaded only one photo


----------



## terite

marika.s said:


> Sorry, the server uploaded only one photo



Need photos of all the tags and labels, inside of coat and the snap/button.
t


----------



## marika.s

terite said:


> Need photos of all the tags and labels, inside of coat and the snap/button.
> t



Here you are the button


----------



## marika.s

marika.s said:


> Here you are the button



And the label


----------



## mf112

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERR...248384?hash=item41a8e1dbc0:g:JzoAAOSwh-1W4NVI

THE REAL DEAL OR NOT ?


----------



## terite

mf112 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERR...248384?hash=item41a8e1dbc0:g:JzoAAOSwh-1W4NVI
> 
> THE REAL DEAL OR NOT ?



I think REAL
t


----------



## terite

marika.s said:


> And the label



Older Burberry London - real
t


----------



## marika.s

terite said:


> Older Burberry London - real
> t


Thank you!!


----------



## terite

marika.s said:


> Thank you!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## LKKay

Item Name: Brand New Authentic Burberry London Trench Coat US0/UK2/ITA34/FRA32 Orig. $1795
Item Number: 231917984393
Seller ID: vika262
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/231917984393?euid=dad1d215c50a48adad2023353790e6aa&cp=1


----------



## terite

LKKay said:


> Item Name: Brand New Authentic Burberry London Trench Coat US0/UK2/ITA34/FRA32 Orig. $1795
> Item Number: 231917984393
> Seller ID: vika262
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/231917984393?euid=dad1d215c50a48adad2023353790e6aa&cp=1



Need photo of the size tag - the coat open, the rest of sides of the content tag
t


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear Terite, please help me with this one..
Name: Authentic Burberry red Leather wallet
Seller: onlineshopping_uk
Item number: 231919767455
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231919767455?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

There are plenty of days before the end of the auction, please let me know if more pics required, I shall ask the seller

Thank you very much


----------



## p0rkchop

Hello,

I purchased two shirts off eBay. Could you let me know if authentic? Please and thank you 

Item name: SIZE L BURBERRY BRIT GOLD BROWN COTTON CHECK SHIRT PLAID GOOD CONDITION
Item number: 182084292078
Seller: creep1979
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/182084292078?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 


Item name: SIZE L BURBERRY BRIT NAVY BLUE COTTON CHECK SHIRT PLAID GOOD CONDITION
Item number: 182084298858
Seller: creep1979
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/182084298858?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Additional pictures here:
http://imgur.com/a/geF7s 

If fake, a brief explanation why would be appreciated for the return. I have my doubts on both. The gold has three nova check on the chest and all the ones on the website have two but I imagine styles change throughout the years. 

My thoughts on the shirts: The collar is tinier on both than I anticipated but looks to be a normal design on the Brit label. Also if it matters, the gold shirt feels much nicer than the blue


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Dear Terite, please help me with this one..
> Name: Authentic Burberry red Leather wallet
> Seller: onlineshopping_uk
> Item number: 231919767455
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231919767455?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> There are plenty of days before the end of the auction, please let me know if more pics required, I shall ask the seller
> 
> Thank you very much



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased two shirts off eBay. Could you let me know if authentic? Please and thank you
> 
> Item name: SIZE L BURBERRY BRIT GOLD BROWN COTTON CHECK SHIRT PLAID GOOD CONDITION
> Item number: 182084292078
> Seller: creep1979
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/182084292078?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Item name: SIZE L BURBERRY BRIT NAVY BLUE COTTON CHECK SHIRT PLAID GOOD CONDITION
> Item number: 182084298858
> Seller: creep1979
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/182084298858?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Additional pictures here:
> http://imgur.com/a/geF7s
> 
> If fake, a brief explanation why would be appreciated for the return. I have my doubts on both. The gold has three nova check on the chest and all the ones on the website have two but I imagine styles change throughout the years.
> 
> My thoughts on the shirts: The collar is tinier on both than I anticipated but looks to be a normal design on the Brit label. Also if it matters, the gold shirt feels much nicer than the blue




Need to always see all the tags and labels.
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> Need to always see all the tags and labels.
> t



Did you see the link I posted with an album of 15 pictures? Did you need more?


----------



## Gravitsap

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Amazing, thank you very much as always


----------



## walgirl

Hi Terry, this is my first post ever in the purseforum. I just purchase this Burberry scarf and received it in mail yesterday. I have good feeling about its authenticity but still need your confirmation for a peace of mind as I don't own any Burberry scarf. Also it doesnt have the care tag which I was not aware before purchasing. Can you please help me? Thanks in advance.

Item name: Burberry ladies purple checked pattern classic rectangular fringed edge scarf
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Ladies-Purple-Checked-Pattern-Classic-Rectangular-Fringed-Edge-Scarf-/131768904775?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=e%252BKmb7Z%252Fc3uy3%252BJkvBAyDneYS0g%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Attached are my own photos


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Did you see the link I posted with an album of 15 pictures? Did you need more?



Sorry I totally missed your album.

They both look good.
t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Amazing, thank you very much as always


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

walgirl said:


> Hi Terry, this is my first post ever in the purseforum. I just purchase this Burberry scarf and received it in mail yesterday. I have good feeling about its authenticity but still need your confirmation for a peace of mind as I don't own any Burberry scarf. Also it doesnt have the care tag which I was not aware before purchasing. Can you please help me? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Burberry ladies purple checked pattern classic rectangular fringed edge scarf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-La...c3uy3%2BJkvBAyDneYS0g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Attached are my own photos




The scarf looks good - the label looks good too.

The scarves didn't used to have care tags - it is a newer kind of thing.

Does it feel like it is linen and wool - or wool and ??
t


----------



## MHForum

terite said:


> Need clearer photos of the tags and labels.
> t



label
label
size tag
size tag
label

Had to put images behind urls because they are too big.


----------



## Kairos

Hi Terry could you take a look at the bag in the link pls
Thank you

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-RR...eather-new-with-tags-/262401514831?nav=SEARCH


----------



## terite

MHForum said:


> label
> label
> size tag
> size tag
> label
> 
> Had to put images behind urls because they are too big.


These labels look good
t


----------



## terite

Kairos said:


> Hi Terry could you take a look at the bag in the link pls
> Thank you
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-RR...eather-new-with-tags-/262401514831?nav=SEARCH



Need to see paper tags, better picture of the stamp, made in tag, serial number or tags in the pocket. 
t


----------



## Kairos

Oh Jesus
I'll ask the seller
Thank  you for being so quick to respond


----------



## walgirl

terite said:


> The scarf looks good - the label looks good too.
> 
> The scarves didn't used to have care tags - it is a newer kind of thing.
> 
> Does it feel like it is linen and wool - or wool and ??
> t


Yes it does feel like both linen AND wool! Thank you so much Terite. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## terite

Kairos said:


> Oh Jesus
> I'll ask the seller
> Thank  you for being so quick to respond


You are welcome
Send the photos when you get them
t


----------



## terite

walgirl said:


> Yes it does feel like both linen AND wool! Thank you so much Terite. I really appreciate your help!


You are welcome.t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> Sorry I totally missed your album.
> 
> They both look good.
> t



Thank you! I bought two more Burberry pieces and would love your opinion. They both look good to me. The second one I haven't paid for yet and just won yesterday. The first one is in my possession. 

Item: BURBERRY Black Collared Hooded Long Sleeve Jacket Coat Sz L
seller: linda*s***stuff 
item number: 311576548730
ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-Black-Collared-Hooded-Long-Sleeve-Jacket-Coat-Sz-L-/311576548730?

Item: Burberry Brit Cotton blend fleece royal blue full zip sweater jacket Large L
seller: 10abaco
item number: 322078566827
ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322078566827?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

And finally, do you trust My Poupette? Some of the items I've bought from linda*s***stuff have been authenticated by them. I trust you more  If there is anything I can do to help out, please let me know. I really appreciate your opinion and it takes most the fear out of online shopping out of the equation. I can buy stuff I can't afford new


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thank you! I bought two more Burberry pieces and would love your opinion. They both look good to me. The second one I haven't paid for yet and just won yesterday. The first one is in my possession.
> 
> Item: BURBERRY Black Collared Hooded Long Sleeve Jacket Coat Sz L
> seller: linda*s***stuff
> item number: 311576548730
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-Black-Collared-Hooded-Long-Sleeve-Jacket-Coat-Sz-L-/311576548730?
> 
> Item: Burberry Brit Cotton blend fleece royal blue full zip sweater jacket Large L
> seller: 10abaco
> item number: 322078566827
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322078566827?_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> And finally, do you trust My Poupette? Some of the items I've bought from linda*s***stuff have been authenticated by them. I trust you more  If there is anything I can do to help out, please let me know. I really appreciate your opinion and it takes most the fear out of online shopping out of the equation. I can buy stuff I can't afford new



1. Authentic - might be Made in Japan (check for a white label or a made in tag), older Burberry London.

2. Authentic Burberry Brit.

I don't know My Poupette. 

I have seen lots of Linda's Stuff come through here for authentications. 

ebay has a good return policy - so that helps in case of trouble.
t


----------



## maomao711

Hi, I just bought this secondhand - the listing is down but I've provided pictures. I'm a little worried it's fake, as the R's look off to me.... which should be a glaring sign, right?

Item number:
Item listing: 
Seller: N/A, it's on kijiji
Link:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-clothi...-scarf-in-heritage-check-authentic/1156985726


----------



## terite

maomao711 said:


> Hi, I just bought this secondhand - the listing is down but I've provided pictures. I'm a little worried it's fake, as the R's look off to me.... which should be a glaring sign, right?
> 
> Item number:
> Item listing:
> Seller: N/A, it's on kijiji
> Link:
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-clothi...-scarf-in-heritage-check-authentic/1156985726



The listing shows two different scarves in the two photos.

Yes, this label does look wrong.
t


----------



## maomao711

terite said:


> The listing shows two different scarves in the two photos.
> 
> Yes, this label does look wrong.
> t


Thank you - I had someone in the store look at it too... it just feels wrong and this whole thing stinks of fishiness. Thankfully he's willing to buy it back, but this leaves a sour taste in my mouth.

Much appreciated for the help!


----------



## terite

maomao711 said:


> Thank you - I had someone in the store look at it too... it just feels wrong and this whole thing stinks of fishiness. Thankfully he's willing to buy it back, but this leaves a sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> Much appreciated for the help!



You are lucky that he is willing to buy it back - 

Kijijji is the land of fakes - be careful.
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> 1. Authentic - might be Made in Japan (check for a white label or a made in tag), older Burberry London.
> 
> 2. Authentic Burberry Brit.
> 
> I don't know My Poupette.
> 
> I have seen lots of Linda's Stuff come through here for authentications.
> 
> ebay has a good return policy - so that helps in case of trouble.
> t



Thanks for the info. I actually can't find a made in tag. There is a blue content tag and a white tag with it that looks like it has details. Does this mean it's the licensed Japan stuff?


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thanks for the info. I actually can't find a made in tag. There is a blue content tag and a white tag with it that looks like it has details. Does this mean it's the licensed Japan stuff?



This looks ok.

The clothing is all good IMO - I do feel uncomfortable about the vintage handbags made on foreign license (as long as you know they are not of today's standard).

People sell/list them for VERY high prices and they are inferior - always ask to see the MADE IN tag for bags.
t


----------



## bmarie11

hi authenticators!   will someone please take a look at this cosmetic case?   tia!   bobbie


----------



## bmarie11

oops? did i put this in the wrong place.   sorry,  having trouble uploading pics,  not sure why but will try from my phone.


----------



## terite

bmarie11 said:


> hi authenticators!   will someone please take a look at this cosmetic case?   tia!   bobbie



Fake - 
t


----------



## tayuki03

Hi! I have recently gotten this burberry bag. Not sure of the name though. Pics as below. is it authentic? Please help! Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

tayuki03 said:


> Hi! I have recently gotten this burberry bag. Not sure of the name though. Pics as below. is it authentic? Please help! Thanks so much!



Could you take a photo of the front and then the back.
the Made in tag
and a better photo of fabric and a knight and the interior.
t


----------



## tayuki03

terite said:


> Could you take a photo of the front and then the back.
> the Made in tag
> and a better photo of fabric and a knight and the interior.
> t



Hi! Thanks for your quick response. I hope the below pictures will suffice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

tayuki03 said:


> Hi! Thanks for your quick response. I hope the below pictures will suffice. Thanks in advance!



looks good/t


----------



## tayuki03

terite said:


> looks good/t



Thanks terite!


----------



## tweeety

Hi Terite!! 
I have a quick question in regards about Burberry clothes care tag. So I have a tag that have everything (a kids Burberry magenta coat) the tag looks like this but the thjng I found that got me worry is beneat the >>KEEP AWAY FROM FIRE<< there's no second language that say >>TENIRA L'ECART DU FEU<< 

That's is probably a fake if it doesn't have that second langue there? Like this ? 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 my real one that you authenticate 

This is a new one that gets me worry with the label 







I was wondering if you can clear it up for me? 
Thank you much !!!!!


----------



## terite

tweeety said:


> Hi Terite!!
> I have a quick question in regards about Burberry clothes care tag. So I have a tag that have everything (a kids Burberry magenta coat) the tag looks like this but the thjng I found that got me worry is beneat the >>KEEP AWAY FROM FIRE<< there's no second language that say >>TENIRA L'ECART DU FEU<<
> 
> That's is probably a fake if it doesn't have that second langue there? Like this ?
> View attachment 3341635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my real one that you authenticate
> 
> Send a larger photo of the tag that you want me to comment on.
> Tags change often
> t


----------



## tweeety

terite said:


> tweeety said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite!!
> I have a quick question in regards about Burberry clothes care tag. So I have a tag that have everything (a kids Burberry magenta coat) the tag looks like this but the thjng I found that got me worry is beneat the >>KEEP AWAY FROM FIRE<< there's no second language that say >>TENIRA L'ECART DU FEU<<
> 
> That's is probably a fake if it doesn't have that second langue there? Like this ?
> View attachment 3341635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my real one that you authenticate
> 
> Send a larger photo of the tag that you want me to comment on.
> Tags change often
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one Unfortunately I only have this two ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base on these two care tag what do you think?
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

tweeety said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one Unfortunately I only have this two ..
> View attachment 3342182
> 
> View attachment 3342183
> 
> 
> Base on these two care tag what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tags have evolved over the years - Burberry Children has evolved. I would not expect all of the tags to be the same.
> 
> Why not show a photo of the jacket that you are concerned about. Lack of a second language on the FIRE instructions is not a deciding trait
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## tweeety

I will be home tonight to take pictures of the jacket!  thank you )))


----------



## tweeety

terite said:


> tweeety said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tags have evolved over the years - Burberry Children has evolved. I would not expect all of the tags to be the same.
> 
> Why not show a photo of the jacket that you are concerned about. Lack of a second language on the FIRE instructions is not a deciding trait
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will add more pictures if needed when I get home tonight! Thank you Much!
Click to expand...


----------



## tweeety

tweeety said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go
> View attachment 3342656
> 
> View attachment 3342657
> 
> View attachment 3342658
> 
> 
> 
> Will add more pictures if needed when I get home tonight! Thank you Much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's is more picture Terite!
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

tweeety said:


> tweeety said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's is more picture Terite!
> This little jacket looks perfect.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## tweeety

terite said:


> tweeety said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweeety said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's is more picture Terite!
> This little jacket looks perfect.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness! Thank you so much Terite &#129303;&#129303;
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tenderandy

Please can I get an authenticity check on this crocodile leather belt?


----------



## nommers

Can you please help me authenticate this?  It's a person-to-person sale for a Burberry Kensington trench - Long.

I've attached the pictures.  Hopefully it's a complete set.

http://s1226.photobucket.com/user/Chomchu/library/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

tweeety said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tweeety said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness! Thank you so much Terite &#129303;&#129303;
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

tenderandy said:


> Please can I get an authenticity check on this crocodile leather belt?
> 
> 
> Genuine.
> t


----------



## terite

nommers said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this?  It's a person-to-person sale for a Burberry Kensington trench - Long.
> 
> I've attached the pictures.  Hopefully it's a complete set.
> 
> http://s1226.photobucket.com/user/Chomchu/library/
> 
> Thanks in advance!



genuine
t


----------



## tenderandy

terite said:


> tenderandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please can I get an authenticity check on this crocodile leather belt?
> 
> 
> Genuine.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi T,
> 
> Thanks for your response.  Please can you let me know what factors you take into account to determine whether it is real or fake?  Just for my future reference.
> 
> Many thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

tenderandy said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi T,
> 
> Thanks for your response.  Please can you let me know what factors you take into account to determine whether it is real or fake?  Just for my future reference.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would take me quite a long time to write.
> Each item would have different criteria.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## tenderandy

terite said:


> tenderandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would take me quite a long time to write.
> Each item would have different criteria.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about just for this belt I posted?  Would be most grateful. Many thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

tenderandy said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about just for this belt I posted?  Would be most grateful. Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quality of construction, stamp on metal, stamp on inside back, should be a size stamp - don't see one, how the holes are made, shape of buckle, alignment of design, backing of belt, stitching on outside and the back of the stitching.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## jinji

Hi there,


Would greatly appreciate if this can be authenticated.  Looks like an older model, although I am not really that familiar with Burberry.  The leather looks nice though so was just curious if I should even consider the listing (pics are from the listing).  Thank you very much and your help is much appreciated.


----------



## nommers

terite said:


> genuine
> t




Thank you!


----------



## terite

jinji said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> Would greatly appreciate if this can be authenticated.  Looks like an older model, although I am not really that familiar with Burberry.  The leather looks nice though so was just curious if I should even consider the listing (pics are from the listing).  Thank you very much and your help is much appreciated.



yes, genuine
yes, older - maybe 2001/2
t


----------



## terite

nommers said:


> Thank you!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## jinji

Thanks so much, T! That gives me comfort. Wouldn't mind owning a genuine vintage piece.


----------



## terite

jinji said:


> Thanks so much, T! That gives me comfort. Wouldn't mind owning a genuine vintage piece.



yes - I agree - I love many of the vintage pieces - this one is Made in Italy - great choice.
t


----------



## fairurban

Hi there! I was about to pay for 3 vintage Burberry scarves I won from this eBay seller. However, I noticed he had one feedback stating that the Burberry scarf was fake. Just wondering if someone could help me authenticate them before I make a payment? I'm concerned because the seller seemed to have sold many, many "vintage" Burberry scarves in the past. Thank you so much in advance!!! Appreciate your help!

Item Name: VINTAGE BURBERRY SCARF 100% AUTHENTIC 100% CASHMERE GREY BLUE MADE IN ENGLAND
Item Number: 141968851352 
Seller ID: allthecoolstuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VINTAGE-...2FgmlmJV%2B%2Ft%2FEWU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Item Name: VINTAGE BURBERRY SCARF 100% AUTHENTIC 100% CASHMERE BROWN MADE IN ENGLAND
Item Number: 141948874869
Seller ID: allthecoolstuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VINTAGE-...2FgmlmJV%2B%2Ft%2FEWU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Item Name: VINTAGE CHRISTIAN DIOR SCARF 100% AUTHENTIC 100% CASHMERE RED
Item Number: 131771104331
Seller ID: allthecoolstuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VINTAGE-...2FgmlmJV%2B%2Ft%2FEWU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

fairurban said:


> Hi there! I was about to pay for 3 vintage Burberry scarves I won from this eBay seller. However, I noticed he had one feedback stating that the Burberry scarf was fake. Just wondering if someone could help me authenticate them before I make a payment? I'm concerned because the seller seemed to have sold many, many "vintage" Burberry scarves in the past. Thank you so much in advance!!! Appreciate your help!
> 
> Item Name: VINTAGE BURBERRY SCARF 100% AUTHENTIC 100% CASHMERE GREY BLUE MADE IN ENGLAND
> Item Number: 141968851352
> Seller ID: allthecoolstuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VINTAGE-...2FgmlmJV%2B%2Ft%2FEWU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Item Name: VINTAGE BURBERRY SCARF 100% AUTHENTIC 100% CASHMERE BROWN MADE IN ENGLAND
> Item Number: 141948874869
> Seller ID: allthecoolstuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VINTAGE-...2FgmlmJV%2B%2Ft%2FEWU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Item Name: VINTAGE CHRISTIAN DIOR SCARF 100% AUTHENTIC 100% CASHMERE RED
> Item Number: 131771104331
> Seller ID: allthecoolstuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VINTAGE-...2FgmlmJV%2B%2Ft%2FEWU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




One scarf says 100 percent cashmere on the front, then 10 percent cashemere on the back, so I would rule that out

The other scarf has an odd label in the wrong spot - so I would rule that one out also

the Christian Dior - well, although not my field, is not screaming DIOR to me - 

The seller has a genuine vintage scarf listed - but it has been washed and (destroyed) and does not even mention this in the description -

so I would pass
t


----------



## tenderandy

Please can I have a authenticity check on this tie?  Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

tenderandy said:


> Please can I have a authenticity check on this tie?  Thanks in advance




Does the lining have any pattern or markings - is it a plain color tie - can't tell by your pictures if it is a solid color or a pattern?
t


----------



## tenderandy

terite said:


> Does the lining have any pattern or markings - is it a plain color tie - can't tell by your pictures if it is a solid color or a pattern?
> t



The lining doesn't have any pattern.  It is a dark navy tie with a very subtle embossed check pattern.  Does that help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

tenderandy said:


> The lining doesn't have any pattern.  It is a dark navy tie with a very subtle embossed check pattern.  Does that help?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



There is nothing that looks off - both labels are correct - 
t


----------



## cc_1028

lh3.googleusercontent.com/-fdYt8t5NtvE/Vylh8p9TLJI/AAAAAAAAD94/hzBE5J4IwyIbKrbj9sLmsSDu1lQdGwrPQCCo/s800/image.jpgHi Terite, Please kindly help with this scarf. Seller said there is only one label on the scarf. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cc_1028

full image


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> full image



Lay it out flat
t


----------



## jinji

Hi there, T!


I got this trenchcoat from a going away sale at a neighbor's sale a few years ago.   Never had the chance to validate authenticity, although she says she got it from a reputable consignment store a couple of years back.. Posting some pictures, kindly let me know if there are other pics needed -- thanks!


----------



## jinji

Also just realized that this is stitched on the left pocket.


----------



## terite

jinji said:


> Also just realized that this is stitched on the left pocket.




looks fabulous

It probably is from 2001 and a size 4 regular.

what a find
t


----------



## cc_1028

terite said:


> Lay it out flat
> t



If this picture isn't clear enough to tell, please let me know and I can ask for more pictures. Thanks


----------



## jinji

Thank you again for your validation, T! Much appreciated. I can now wear this with confidence.  




terite said:


> looks fabulous
> 
> It probably is from 2001 and a size 4 regular.
> 
> what a find
> t


----------



## terite

jinji said:


> Thank you again for your validation, T! Much appreciated. I can now wear this with confidence.



you are welcome
t


----------



## cc_1028

Hi Terite, I asked for another picture of the back side of the label. Thanks.


----------



## tenderandy

Please can I have an authenticity check on this belt?  Was this belt ever made?  There isn't any 'sizing' or 'made in Italy' stamp on the leather and the belt holes don't seem very clean.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Hi Terite, I asked for another picture of the back side of the label. Thanks.



This looks good
t


----------



## terite

tenderandy said:


> Please can I have an authenticity check on this belt?  Was this belt ever made?  There isn't any 'sizing' or 'made in Italy' stamp on the leather and the belt holes don't seem very clean.
> 
> Many thanks in advance



already did that one - check back a few pages
t


----------



## cc_1028

terite said:


> This looks good
> t



Thank you so much! Can't wait to add this to my scarf collection. ^_^
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## ipsum

This is quite urgent:

Item Name: Burberry tote
Item Number: 291752969526
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291752969526

Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Thank you so much! Can't wait to add this to my scarf collection. ^_^
> Have a nice weekend!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

ipsum said:


> This is quite urgent:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry tote
> Item Number: 291752969526
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291752969526
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I would like to see a clearer photo of the front and back of the inside tag.

t


----------



## ipsum

terite said:


> I would like to see a clearer photo of the front and back of the inside tag.
> 
> t


Seller didn't provide additional pics so I passed though it's a very beautiful tote. Thanks anyway, Terite.


----------



## bagaholic4ever

Hello! I have a feeling that I purchased a fake Burberry scarf from Myhabit.com. I got it for $230 not including tax. It didn't come with a tag and the label's location doesn't seem right.  Can you please take a look before I start my battle with myhabit? Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

bagaholic4ever said:


> Hello! I have a feeling that I purchased a fake Burberry scarf from Myhabit.com. I got it for $230 not including tax. It didn't come with a tag and the label's location doesn't seem right.  Can you please take a look before I start my battle with myhabit? Thanks so much!



Well, so far I see some issues - I can't see the tag on the side though - take a photo straight on, and a photo of a knight and how are the edges sewn? Also we ask to see the entire scarf laid out.
t


----------



## bagaholic4ever

Thanks for the reply. The stitching actually looks good and the scarf looks well made.  I was just surprised with where the Burberry label (not the care tag) is located.


----------



## terite

bagaholic4ever said:


> Thanks for the reply. The stitching actually looks good and the scarf looks well made.  I was just surprised with where the Burberry label (not the care tag) is located.



these photos look good - I would expect the knights to be legible though - make sure they are - and I am surprised that the edges are machine sewed, and surprised by the bag it came in - those things look wrong to me. 

Better shot of the other burberry tag (showing the folded parts), and the other pages of the content tag are needed.
t


----------



## bagaholic4ever

terite said:


> these photos look good - I would expect the knights to be legible though - make sure they are - and I am surprised that the edges are machine sewed, and surprised by the bag it came in - those things look wrong to me.
> 
> Better shot of the other burberry tag (showing the folded parts), and the other pages of the content tag are needed.
> t




Thanks so much for your patience! Here are the pictures.


----------



## terite

bagaholic4ever said:


> Thanks so much for your patience! Here are the pictures.



These tags look good.
t


----------



## bagaholic4ever

terite said:


> These tags look good.
> t




So, can this be authentic? Sorry, this is my first time posting and not too familiar with lingo used. Thanks so much for all your help. You're awesome!


----------



## terite

bagaholic4ever said:


> So, can this be authentic? Sorry, this is my first time posting and not too familiar with lingo used. Thanks so much for all your help. You're awesome!



Yes, looks good = authentic
You are welcome!
t


----------



## Mayann

Hi,need help to authenticate this all leather bag from a personal seller,she said it was bought in guam.it looks legit for me but she said it doesnt have any made in tag or she just doesnt know how to find it.the cloth tag doesnt indicate made in too.


----------



## terite

Mayann said:


> Hi,need help to authenticate this all leather bag from a personal seller,she said it was bought in guam.it looks legit for me but she said it doesnt have any made in tag or she just doesnt know how to find it.the cloth tag doesnt indicate made in too.



Pictures need to be clear and closeup - try again with the stamp on the name tag, the tags inside - any Burberry patches inside? we need a photo of the interior.

Meanwhile - DO NOT pay. 
t


----------



## Mayann

She doesnt want to send more photos but willing to meet up so i can check the bag personally.


----------



## Mayann

She said the made in italy is right below the burberry heatstamp but photo is too dark.


----------



## terite

Mayann said:


> She said the made in italy is right below the burberry heatstamp but photo is too dark.



Your photos are too blurry - but the labels look wrong/fake to me, the inside patch is not visible - don't like it that the exterior is pvc? 
Don't like that it says made in italy under the heat stamp - should not say that.
I would pass
t


----------



## Inetree

Hello Terite

I bought this burberry jacket from a consignment store. Is this aithentic? Unfortunately the inside label is pretty much erased. Very hard to see. Thank you very much for your time!

http://postimg.org/image/wr9mu4erl/
http://postimg.org/image/9uwsy1mf5/
http://postimg.org/image/uk9zjxyv5/
http://postimg.org/image/62daib6wx/
http://postimg.org/image/geuzqnb29/
http://postimg.org/image/s697ql9z5/
http://postimg.org/image/tb39vywg1/
http://postimg.org/image/yqbzwxo01/
http://postimg.org/image/5mel97l4x/


----------



## bagaholic4ever

terite said:


> Yes, looks good = authentic
> You are welcome!
> t



Yay! Thanks again!


----------



## terite

Inetree said:


> Hello Terite
> 
> I bought this burberry jacket from a consignment store. Is this aithentic? Unfortunately the inside label is pretty much erased. Very hard to see. Thank you very much for your time!
> Authentic - older
> t


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Hi! I found this on eBay just now and I'm not too sure..can u authenticate this for me? Did Burberry ever make bags that said "burberry of london"?


link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Purse-/201579314660?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276
seller: playinmusic13
item #: 201579314660


Thank you!


----------



## tammylynng

Hi! Sorry to tag on this thread....don't be mad  But for some reason I cannot post a new thread says I'm not authorized? I've been a member for years but haven't posted a thread before.  I'm in a dispute with a seller off ebay who I believe has sold me a fake bag.  I have the link for your reference.  My main question would be, has there ever been an authentic "Burberry metal logo" with a "Frame around it" on the front of a Nova Check tote?  I have an "******************" certificate that the seller sent me but the quality seems iffy and looks like parts are glued ie zipper pull came apart, the handles don't seem to be leather. The "made in Italy" tag seems cheap, there are no serial numbers (but I understood that not all older bags have a serial number?)  Anyhoo....can somebody let me know pretty please? Ps. I know, I know it was too cheap to be real but with the certificate and good feedback I thought I was lucky! 
Name: Burberry Nova Check Tote
Seller: louloufashionau
Item No. 291522401561
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291522401561?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## terite

radhikaa91 said:


> Hi! I found this on eBay just now and I'm not too sure..can u authenticate this for me? Did Burberry ever make bags that said "burberry of london"?
> 
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Purse-/201579314660?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276
> seller: playinmusic13
> item #: 201579314660
> 
> 
> Thank you!



sorry this link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

tammylynng said:


> Hi! Sorry to tag on this thread....don't be mad  But for some reason I cannot post a new thread says I'm not authorized? I've been a member for years but haven't posted a thread before.  I'm in a dispute with a seller off ebay who I believe has sold me a fake bag.  I have the link for your reference.  My main question would be, has there ever been an authentic "Burberry metal logo" with a "Frame around it" on the front of a Nova Check tote?  I have an "******************" certificate that the seller sent me but the quality seems iffy and looks like parts are glued ie zipper pull came apart, the handles don't seem to be leather. The "made in Italy" tag seems cheap, there are no serial numbers (but I understood that not all older bags have a serial number?)  Anyhoo....can somebody let me know pretty please? Ps. I know, I know it was too cheap to be real but with the certificate and good feedback I thought I was lucky!
> Name: Burberry Nova Check Tote
> Seller: louloufashionau
> Item No. 291522401561
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291522401561?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




This is an authentic bag

It is old (er) - from like, 2000? or 1999? Maybe I can tell if you show me the back of the Made in Italy tag.

What I say about these (vintage) bags is CHECK THE CORNERS. 

t


----------



## EvieSeb5671

terite said:


> sorry this link does not work for me.
> t




Ohh I think the listing ended. Thank you tho!


----------



## terite

radhikaa91 said:


> Ohh I think the listing ended. Thank you tho!



The link was to a search result - 
t


----------



## tammylynng

terite said:


> this is an authentic bag
> 
> it is old (er) - from like, 2000? Or 1999? Maybe i can tell if you show me the back of the made in italy tag.
> 
> What i say about these (vintage) bags is check the corners.
> ____________________
> 
> hi again!!! Thanks so much for your help!! Here are the pics of made in italy tag etc.
> 
> I thought it was fake cause i found this on a site about the "frame" around the metal logo??:
> *
> http://spotfakehandbags.com/fakeburberry.html
> 
> below is an image of a fake burberry pattern. Here is an example of a dramatic pattern shift.
> [note]  the red vertical stripe on the flap does not align with the red stripe  below it when the flap is closed (pictured below). Also note the three  blue stripes on the left are aligned. Meaning if you were to shift the  flap to align the red stripe, the blue stripes would no longer be  aligned. If every stripe is not aligned on the pattern, then this is a  good sign that the burberry bag is a fake.
> also, the label has a  frame around it which no authentic burberry will have.
> 
> 
> [image of a fake burberry pattern] i can't seem to insert but it's on the link...it's exactly same frame that is on front of my bag?
> 
> *(i've also attached more pics)
> 
> t


----------



## ipsum

Item Name: Burberry tote
Item Number: 272237095021
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272237095021

s32.postimg.org/6tt3jqbed/tag.jpg

I'm a bit concerned due to Made in tag.


----------



## terite

tammylynng said:


> View attachment 3354974
> 
> 
> Guides are so tricky to write - especially for Burberry - for almost every rule, there might be an exception.
> 
> If I go upstairs, today or tomorrow - I might take some photos of my bag that is like yours. It is a coated canvas nova check like yours - frame around the name plate.
> 
> and remember - the fakes try to IMITATE the original, hence the frame around Burberry - imitating OLDER style of burberry.
> 
> If you are not happy with the bag - return it - send it back as "ITEM not as described."
> her description did not accurately show the corners, the peeling leather - the extent of the wear to the handle.
> 
> On the other hand, if you want a classic piece of vintage Burberry, keep it.
> t


----------



## terite

ipsum said:


> Item Name: Burberry tote
> Item Number: 272237095021
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272237095021
> 
> s32.postimg.org/6tt3jqbed/tag.jpg
> 
> I'm a bit concerned due to Made in tag.



Authentic
t


----------



## ipsum

terite said:


> Authentic
> t



Thanks T


----------



## terite

ipsum said:


> Thanks T



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Hi T - is this authentic?
t


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Burberry Experts,<br>
<br>
Good morning.  How are you today?<br>
<br>
Will you please kindly authenticate this bag?  Thank you.<br>
<br>
Item name:  Burberry Prorsum "Little Crush" New with tags~Dark camel/black hearts $1395<br>
Item #:         231941159930<br>
Seller I.D.:    yogamama11<br>
Link:             <a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Prorsum-Little-Crush-New-with-tags-Dark-camel-black-hearts-1395-/231941159930?hash=item3600c53bfa:g:VoIAAOSwInxXMzxw" target="_blank" class="nolinks">http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pro...IAAOSwInxXMzxw</a><br>
<br>
Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Burberry Experts,<br>
> <br>
> Good morning.  How are you today?<br>
> <br>
> Will you please kindly authenticate this bag?  Thank you.<br>
> <br>
> Item name:  Burberry Prorsum "Little Crush" New with tags~Dark camel/black hearts $1395<br>
> Need photos of
> paper tag
> inside patch
> inside
> inside tags
> embossed hardware
> zipper/zipper pull
> t


----------



## tammylynng

terite said:


> tammylynng said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354974
> 
> 
> Guides are so tricky to write - especially for Burberry - for almost every rule, there might be an exception.
> 
> If I go upstairs, today or tomorrow - I might take some photos of my bag that is like yours. It is a coated canvas nova check like yours - frame around the name plate.
> 
> and remember - the fakes try to IMITATE the original, hence the frame around Burberry - imitating OLDER style of burberry.
> 
> If you are not happy with the bag - return it - send it back as "ITEM not as described."
> her description did not accurately show the corners, the peeling leather - the extent of the wear to the handle.
> 
> On the other hand, if you want a classic piece of vintage Burberry, keep it.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks So much! You are amazing to give of yourself the way you do to help us out with our bags! Truly appreciate it! Tammy
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

tammylynng said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks So much! You are amazing to give of yourself the way you do to help us out with our bags! Truly appreciate it! Tammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## cara82

Hi Addy / Terite,

Kindly help me checking below burberry shirt (men). Thanks much before

Item Name: Burberry Shirt (Men)
Link: - its a gift
Pictures: attached


----------



## terite

cara82 said:


> Hi Addy / Terite,
> 
> Kindly help me checking below burberry shirt (men). Thanks much before
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Shirt (Men)
> Link: - its a gift
> Pictures: attached




Sorry - fake.

t


----------



## Mayann

Yeah you're right, i havent seen a burberry label like that. Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

Mayann said:


> Yeah you're right, i havent seen a burberry label like that. Thanks so much!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Miniw127

Can you help to authenticate this scarf, Im confusing because it doesn't have size of scarf on the tag.
Many thanks



[[URL=http://s1380.photobucket.com/user/linhhhphan/media/IMG_6421_zpsyxeh4p4w.jpg.html]


----------



## terite

linhhhphan said:


> Can you help to authenticate this scarf, Im confusing because it doesn't have size of scarf on the tag.
> Many thanks
> [




fake


----------



## arianne7

Does anyone have experience buying Burberry off of myhabit.com?  The site is closing permanently and they've had crazy final sales.  I grabbed a long Kensington trench in honey for $350 today .__.  I've wanted one for years, but this is definitely in too good to be true territory.  Myhabit seems pretty reputable and I guess they're clearing out all their inventory?
Link:
http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...-1463509672968&sindex=92&ref=qd_women_eb_1_92


----------



## tayuki03

Hi! I have recently gotten this burberry bag. Not sure of the name though. Pics as below. is it authentic? Please help! Thanks so much!


----------



## tayuki03

More pics.


----------



## Denham99

Can someone authenticate this Burberry Brit coat? I know it has tags but I just gave my doubts.


----------



## terite

arianne7 said:


> Does anyone have experience buying Burberry off of myhabit.com?  The site is closing permanently and they've had crazy final sales.  I grabbed a long Kensington trench in honey for $350 today .__.  I've wanted one for years, but this is definitely in too good to be true territory.  Myhabit seems pretty reputable and I guess they're clearing out all their inventory?
> Link:
> http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...-1463509672968&sindex=92&ref=qd_women_eb_1_92



With only those two photos, I cannot say.
t


----------



## terite

tayuki03 said:


> More pics.
> 
> I need clearer/closer photos of the Made in tag/serial number/Burberry stamp and inside of the bag
> t


----------



## terite

Denham99 said:


> Can someone authenticate this Burberry Brit coat? I know it has tags but I just gave my doubts
> 
> The photos are too small and incomplete - need photos of inside of coat/zipper pull, size tag, burberry tags
> t


----------



## tayuki03

Hi t, more pics included below. Thanks!


----------



## terite

tayuki03 said:


> Hi t, more pics included below. Thanks!
> These are too small - can you put them in one at a time maybe - or does anyone have some advice here?
> t


----------



## tayuki03

I try again to put big ones here.


----------



## tayuki03




----------



## terite

tayuki03 said:


> View attachment 3359202
> 
> 
> I am surprised to see the leather stamp looking so soft/squished, and the painted trim around the stamps - but I have seen that before.
> 
> I can't say that there is anything wrong.
> t


----------



## tayuki03

Thanks t!


----------



## terite

tayuki03 said:


> Thanks t!



you are welcome.
t


----------



## cara82

terite said:


> Sorry - fake.
> 
> t




Thanks much Terite, thought so too.. :/


----------



## terite

cara82 said:


> Thanks much Terite, thought so too.. :/



you are welcome.
t


----------



## SRICH76

Hi, I am interested in purchasing one of these items on eBay. I would really appreciate if someone can confirm for me that these are authentic. TIA


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY-WOMENS-475-PENROSE-PATENT-LEATHER-CONTINENTAL-WALLET-/282020790801?hash=item41a9bfc211

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY-WOMENS-475-PENROSE-PATENT-LEATHER-CONTINENTAL-WALLET-/281949285305?hash=item41a57cabb9


----------



## terite

SRICH76 said:


> Hi, I am interested in purchasing one of these items on eBay. I would really appreciate if someone can confirm for me that these are authentic. TIA
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERR...NTAL-WALLET-/282020790801?hash=item41a9bfc211
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERR...NTAL-WALLET-/281949285305?hash=item41a57cabb9




Same item - right?
We like to see the serial number, the zipper, the inside Made in tag, paper tags.
t


----------



## encorevt

SRICH76 said:


> Hi, I am interested in purchasing one of these items on eBay. I would really appreciate if someone can confirm for me that these are authentic. TIA
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY-WOMENS-475-PENROSE-PATENT-LEATHER-CONTINENTAL-WALLET-/282020790801?hash=item41a9bfc211
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY-WOMENS-475-PENROSE-PATENT-LEATHER-CONTINENTAL-WALLET-/281949285305?hash=item41a57cabb9


they have a ton NWT Burberry ~ and many other top end Designers..... I believe the NIB Gucci Loafers are a knockoff.... I don't have time to check other items at this time.  Little heads up but curious to what T thinks


----------



## terite

encorevt said:


> they have a ton NWT Burberry ~ and many other top end Designers..... I believe the NIB Gucci Loafers are a knockoff.... I don't have time to check other items at this time.  Little heads up but curious to what T thinks



Well, I find it very frustrating to see so many designer items listed - and nothing that shows enough detail to determine authenticity.

I don't understand that approach to selling.
t


----------



## SRICH76

Thank you both for responding, I tried to provide the information that was requested to prove authenticity but none of the photos gave detail shots. They might not be fakes, but I'm not going to take the chance.



terite said:


> Same item - right?
> We like to see the serial number, the zipper, the inside Made in tag, paper tags.
> t





encorevt said:


> they have a ton NWT Burberry ~ and many other top end Designers..... I believe the NIB Gucci Loafers are a knockoff.... I don't have time to check other items at this time.  Little heads up but curious to what T thinks


----------



## arianne7

My order came in, so here are some better pictures.  I got the Kensington in Long and Mid length, both in honey and UK size 10.  My first impression is that they seem authentic.  They didn't have the garment bags, and one of them didn't come with spare buttons, but everything else seems right.  UPC numbers checked out, all the tags and labels seem right, check pattern lines up across seams, and the material feels very nice.  The tags seem identical to Burberry coat I bought in store.

Here is an album with pics, if anyone could take a look and give your opinion.   They were an unbelievable score at $350, which feels almost too good to be true!  Let me know if there are other pics I should supply


----------



## terite

arianne7 said:


> My order came in, so here are some better pictures.  I got the Kensington in Long and Mid length, both in honey and UK size 10.  My first impression is that they seem authentic.  They didn't have the garment bags, and one of them didn't come with spare buttons, but everything else seems right.  UPC numbers checked out, all the tags and labels seem right, check pattern lines up across seams, and the material feels very nice.  The tags seem identical to Burberry coat I bought in store.
> 
> Here is an album with pics, if anyone could take a look and give your opinion.   They were an unbelievable score at $350, which feels almost too good to be true!  Let me know if there are other pics I should supply



The first coat - looks good - is the second coat photographed? I can't tell.
t


----------



## arianne7

terite said:


> The first coat - looks good - is the second coat photographed? I can't tell.
> t


Yeah, the last four pictures are of the long coat, and the rest are of the mid length.  They are pretty much identical in every way except the length.  thanks!


----------



## CarbonCopy

Hi, is this an authentic Burberry?

Item Name:  Burberry Small Gowan Crossbody Bag
Link: http://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-cross-body-bag-black-15732955/?utm_medium=pla&utm_source=gpl&catargetid=120156970003472443&cadevice=c&gclid=CIzOs-eb78wCFVBZhgodyU4DsQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## CarbonCopy

More pictures, thank you!


----------



## terite

CarbonCopy said:


> More pictures, thank you!



Need a straight on photo of that Burberry tag - front and back of the Made in tag and the tags in the pocket.
t


----------



## terite

arianne7 said:


> Yeah, the last four pictures are of the long coat, and the rest are of the mid length.  They are pretty much identical in every way except the length.  thanks!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## encorevt

CarbonCopy said:


> Hi, is this an authentic Burberry?
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Small Gowan Crossbody Bag
> Link: http://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-cross-body-bag-black-15732955/?utm_medium=pla&utm_source=gpl&catargetid=120156970003472443&cadevice=c&gclid=CIzOs-eb78wCFVBZhgodyU4DsQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


Is it my eyes or is the Burberry on the front almost doubled stamped or a mirror image ???


----------



## luxurylover100

Hi, new here  

Can you please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf? 

Name:Cashmere Linen Scarf
Description:45% cashmere 55% linen
Item number:11099842


----------



## luxurylover100

Also please authenticate this one as well. Thank-you 

Name: Burberry Wrap
Item number:11446864
Description:10% cashmere, 90 wool


----------



## terite

luxurylover100 said:


> Hi, new here
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf?
> 
> Name:Cashmere Linen Scarf
> Description:45% cashmere 55% linen
> Item number:11099842
> 
> 
> Need to see closer photo of Burberry label
> content tag
> entire scarf laid out
> t


----------



## terite

luxurylover100 said:


> Also please authenticate this one as well. Thank-you
> 
> Name: Burberry Wrap
> Item number:11446864
> Description:10% cashmere, 90 wool
> 
> Same again - need to see the other Burberry tag
> closer shot of the Burberry content tag and all sides of it
> entire scarf laid out
> t


----------



## CarbonCopy

terite said:


> Need a straight on photo of that Burberry tag - front and back of the Made in tag and the tags in the pocket.
> t



Hi, is this better?


----------



## terite

CarbonCopy said:


> Hi, is this better?



Yes the photo clarity is much better for the content tag

still need straight on of the black Burberry patch or tag
Made in tag front and back
t


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T!! 

It's been so long  I hope all is well.

Do you mind looking at this?

Item: Victoria beat bag
Seller: 2tahousten
Item#: n/a
Link: https://instagram.com/p/BF17bpFJZWq/














Thank you!!!


----------



## amstevens714

Do you mind looking at this also T?

Item: red scarf
Seller: 2tabroadway
Item#: n/a
Link: https://instagram.com/p/BF1vo_vKk7s/
















Thank you!!


----------



## anniehh

Hey everyone,

Would someone please be able to authenticate this? I bought it off Reebonz.
It's a small canterbury leather tote in grey melange, and the images are in the link below.

Thanks in advance!!

In one image, you can see that the check on the side is slightly off centre at the bottom. Is this normal?
Also, the ID number thingy starting with "IT" doesn't have "made in italy" on the back?

https://imageshack.us/a/0tGM/1


----------



## Jennie's Aunt

encorevt said:


> Is it my eyes or is the Burberry on the front almost doubled stamped or a mirror image ???



I agree .... something isn't right with that stamp.


----------



## Lilish

Hello everyone! I am new. I bought a Burberry knight bag and had it authenticated by pictures before I got it. However I am in a bit of a panic because I now have it and I am noticing some things that were not noticeable in the pictures and was wondering if anyone can help. I do not have many other bags but comparing to the ones I have I noticed some differences. I was wondering if perhaps not all bags have these qualities. 

1) lining is not stitched to the bottom of the bag, I can turn it out like a pocket. The lining is also shiny and almost crinkly. I don't have any bags that have the jacquard lining and thought it would be soft with a bit of shine
2) there is no long tag inside that says what the bag is made of
3) the dust bag came folded inside a sealed plastic bag with a care card (I've only ever had care booklets)
4) lampo zippers have the lighting bolt

There are other signs that it is real so if these points look good then I won't be worried any more.

ETA links that show the bag (it was listed on a few different sites) and the authenticity code is printed as ITEFFEPI14SCA on the bag but says ITEFFEP114SCA in the listings, but that can be an honest mistake. 

http://www.portero.com/burberry-knight-bag-studded-leather-1

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Knight-Bag-Studded-Leather-/111986702860?var=&hash=item1a12ed7a0c:m:m3hZY0QbBcBCI84a0YzLE1A&varId=410928546508


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T!!
> 
> It's been so long  I hope all is well.
> 
> Do you mind looking at this?
> 
> Item: Victoria beat bag
> Seller: 2tahousten
> Item#: n/a
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/BF17bpFJZWq/
> Is there any way you could get a better shot of the made in tag, and burberry patch - can't make it out in the photo that you sent. And a photo of the inside of the bag, open.
> t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Do you mind looking at this also T?
> 
> Item: red scarf
> Seller: 2tabroadway
> Item#: n/a
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/BF1vo_vKk7s/
> 
> genuine
> t


----------



## terite

Jennie's Aunt said:


> I agree .... something isn't right with that stamp.
> 
> I know what you mean - but sometimes it is the quality/lighting/angle in the photo - let's wait till we see the other photos. Same as the interior shot - looks off but when you take the photo from the side like that ... it is best to wait for clarification - we asked for several photos.
> 
> t


----------



## terite

anniehh said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Would someone please be able to authenticate this? I bought it off Reebonz.
> It's a small canterbury leather tote in grey melange, and the images are in the link below.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> In one image, you can see that the check on the side is slightly off centre at the bottom. Is this normal?
> Also, the ID number thingy starting with "IT" doesn't have "made in italy" on the back?
> 
> https://imageshack.us/a/0tGM/1




Sorry that link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

Hello everyone! I am new. I bought a Burberry knight bag and had it authenticated by pictures before I got it. However I am in a bit of a panic because I now have it and I am noticing some things that were not noticeable in the pictures and was wondering if anyone can help. I do not have many other bags but comparing to the ones I have I noticed some differences. I was wondering if perhaps not all bags have these qualities. 

1) lining is not stitched to the bottom of the bag, I can turn it out like a pocket. The lining is also shiny and almost crinkly. I don't have any bags that have the jacquard lining and thought it would be soft with a bit of shine

I can see the lining when I zoom in - it looks good to me - it is ok if it turns inside out - I love that because then you can clean it easily. That lining will be stamped with the burberry logo - so send a photo of that if you want.


2) there is no long tag inside that says what the bag is made of

There should NOT be a long tag inside - that came later - you have the Made in stamp with the serial number on the back - that is what you should have

3) the dust bag came folded inside a sealed plastic bag with a care card (I've only ever had care booklets)
This should have a card - not a booklet - so that is ok - send a photo of the dust bag if you are concerned - but the one in the photos is genuine.

4) lampo zippers have the lighting bolt
that sounds ok too

Feel free to send photos of the bag that you actually received - one thing about this bag is that it should look and feel and SMELL great - lots of leather and all that metal work - does it?
t


----------



## Lilish

terite said:


> 1) lining is not stitched to the bottom of the bag, I can turn it out like a pocket. The lining is also shiny and almost crinkly. I don't have any bags that have the jacquard lining and thought it would be soft with a bit of shine
> 
> I can see the lining when I zoom in - it looks good to me - it is ok if it turns inside out - I love that because then you can clean it easily. That lining will be stamped with the burberry logo - so send a photo of that if you want.
> 
> 
> 2) there is no long tag inside that says what the bag is made of
> 
> There should NOT be a long tag inside - that came later - you have the Made in stamp with the serial number on the back - that is what you should have
> 
> 3) the dust bag came folded inside a sealed plastic bag with a care card (I've only ever had care booklets)
> This should have a card - not a booklet - so that is ok - send a photo of the dust bag if you are concerned - but the one in the photos is genuine.
> 
> 4) lampo zippers have the lighting bolt
> that sounds ok too
> 
> Feel free to send photos of the bag that you actually received - one thing about this bag is that it should look and feel and SMELL great - lots of leather and all that metal work - does it?
> t



Thank you so much!!! I feel much better. I can't tell you how anxious I've been over this. I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. It looks and feels right to me now that I know my concerns aren't deal breakers. I'd love to post pictures but I can't seem to do it on my phone and I don't have a computer right now.


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T!!
> 
> It's been so long  I hope all is well.
> 
> Do you mind looking at this?
> 
> Item: Victoria beat bag
> Seller: 2tahousten
> Item#: n/a
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/BF17bpFJZWq/
> Is there any way you could get a better shot of the made in tag, and burberry patch - can't make it out in the photo that you sent. And a photo of the inside of the bag, open.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is on its way, so I will take photos as soon as I receive it! Thank you T!
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind looking at this also T?
> 
> Item: red scarf
> Seller: 2tabroadway
> Item#: n/a
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/BF1vo_vKk7s/
> 
> genuine
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you T!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## amstevens714

Hi there,me again 

Do you mind taking a peak at this also?

Thank you!!

Item: Lawrence shoulder bag
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 85274
Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/...ket-check-coated-canvas-leather-shoulder-bag/


----------



## terite

Lilish said:


> Thank you so much!!! I feel much better. I can't tell you how anxious I've been over this. I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders. It looks and feels right to me now that I know my concerns aren't deal breakers. I'd love to post pictures but I can't seem to do it on my phone and I don't have a computer right now.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is on its way, so I will take photos as soon as I receive it! Thank you T!
> 
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you T!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> t
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi there,me again
> 
> Do you mind taking a peak at this also?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Lawrence shoulder bag
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: 85274
> Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/...ket-check-coated-canvas-leather-shoulder-bag/



Looks good.
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much!!!



You are welcome.
t


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T!!
> 
> It's been so long  I hope all is well.
> 
> Do you mind looking at this?
> 
> Item: Victoria beat bag
> Seller: 2tahousten
> Item#: n/a
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/BF17bpFJZWq/
> 
> View attachment 3365410
> 
> View attachment 3365415
> 
> View attachment 3365417
> 
> View attachment 3365418
> 
> View attachment 3365420
> 
> View attachment 3365421
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!




Hi T-

Here are some additional photos. The Burberry tag is very difficult to photograph because of the patent leather and texture. I hope these help.

Thank you so much!!






















Thank you!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T-
> 
> Here are some additional photos. The Burberry tag is very difficult to photograph because of the patent leather and texture. I hope these help.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> All these look good.
> genuine
> t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> amstevens714 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T-
> 
> Here are some additional photos. The Burberry tag is very difficult to photograph because of the patent leather and texture. I hope these help.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> All these look good.
> genuine
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you T! You are wonderful ! [emoji177]
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you T! You are wonderful ! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## ammari12

Hello ladies, 
would you mind taking a look at this for me? 
Item Name: u4436 Auth BURBERRY Hand Bag Check Beige Black Canvas Leather Mini Boston Purse

Item Number:322125948204
Seller ID:brand-8us
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/u4436-Auth-BURBERRY-Hand-Bag-Check-Beige-Black-Canvas-Leather-Mini-Boston-Purse-/322125948204?hash=item4b0033e52c:g:Gy8AAOSwBPNXSW5b[/URL]

thank you very much in advance


----------



## terite

ammari12 said:


> Hello ladies,
> would you mind taking a look at this for me?
> Item Name: u4436 Auth BURBERRY Hand Bag Check Beige Black Canvas Leather Mini Boston Purse
> 
> Item Number:322125948204
> Seller ID:brand-8us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/u4436-Auth-BURBERRY-Hand-Bag-Check-Beige-Black-Canvas-Leather-Mini-Boston-Purse-/322125948204?hash=item4b0033e52c:g:Gy8AAOSwBPNXSW5b[/URL]
> 
> thank you very much in advance



Not what I consider to be Burberry
t


----------



## ammari12

Thank you T  much appreciated


----------



## Philwong

Hey terite can you check this out for me and tell me if it's authentic? 

Item number : 201588656436
seller id: hisbrandofheroin89
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Men-s-Burbe...656436?hash=item2eef9ec934:g:SysAAOSwhQ5XQBvQ


----------



## Rewela

Hello, Please for help to authenticate this Burberry Bag. 
Thanks 
Item name: Authentic Burberry Cross Body Messenger Haymarket Vintage Bag
Item number: 162084655052
Seller name: kaasienkan1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Cross-Body-Messenger-Haymarket-Vintage-Bag-/162084655052?hash=item25bcff8fcc:g:zQwAAOSwoJZXSG89


----------



## terite

Philwong said:


> Hey terite can you check this out for me and tell me if it's authentic?
> 
> Item number : 201588656436
> seller id: hisbrandofheroin89
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Men-s-Burbe...656436?hash=item2eef9ec934:g:SysAAOSwhQ5XQBvQ



Send a photo of the knight - inside of belt - meanwhile don't bid
t


----------



## terite

Rewela said:


> Hello, Please for help to authenticate this Burberry Bag.
> Thanks
> Item name: Authentic Burberry Cross Body Messenger Haymarket Vintage Bag
> Item number: 162084655052
> Seller name: kaasienkan1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...655052?hash=item25bcff8fcc:g:zQwAAOSwoJZXSG89




I don't know what that is - but the stamps looks all wrong, so do the tags.
t


----------



## Rewela

terite said:


> I don't know what that is - but the stamps looks all wrong, so do the tags.
> t



a fake ? I was sure that is authentic &#128543;


----------



## terite

Rewela said:


> a fake ? I was sure that is authentic &#128543;



Unusual stamps and lettering.
t


----------



## Cf_Rolie

Can anyone please help me with this Wallet before I buy? I've never been a girly girl. I've only just now started to buy these types of things.    If so, it will be  Purchased on FB sale site

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Horseferry Check Continental Wallet  ( I think )


----------



## Cf_Rolie

Sorry I don't know how to add more than 1 photo at a time.


----------



## Cf_Rolie

Trying to get enough images


----------



## Cf_Rolie

Cf_Rolie said:


> Can anyone please help me with this Wallet before I buy? I've never been a girly girl. I've only just now started to buy these types of things.    If so, it will be  Purchased on FB sale site
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Horseferry Check Continental Wallet  ( I think )




   Button


----------



## terite

Cf_Rolie said:


> Button



need to see lots more photos - read post #1
t


----------



## Philwong

hey t, 

Item #: 282052329047
Seller ID:mawmawresale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberrys-M...329047?hash=item41aba0fe57:g:N~AAAOSw2GlXH2tf


----------



## terite

Philwong said:


> hey t,
> 
> Item #: 282052329047
> Seller ID:mawmawresale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberrys-M...329047?hash=item41aba0fe57:g:N~AAAOSw2GlXH2tf



This is a genuine Burberrys VINTAGE item - from 1980/90's.
t


----------



## Cf_Rolie

I know. I'm so sorry.  I had to leave quickly. I am a veterinary technician and there was an emergency that they needed my there for.  I'm literally just now home from the clinic. I left right after my last picture.  But, after hours and hours off surgery,  I am proud to say that we saved this babies life.
 How do i ad more than one photo at time without making a new post?
 Can I hit quote?


----------



## Cf_Rolie

Cf_Rolie said:


> Can anyone please help me with this Wallet before I buy? I've never been a girly girl. I've only just now started to buy these types of things.    If so, it will be  Purchased on FB sale site
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Horseferry Check Continental Wallet  ( I think )


 I'm really trying you his I'm sorry


----------



## Averinca

Hello,

Could you kindly authenticate this Burberry Gosford

Item: Burberry Gosford
Listing No.: ITEFFEPI146CA
Seller: private
Link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_burberry_original_kak_novaya_656342109


I have attached photo below. thanks.


----------



## terite

Averinca said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you kindly authenticate this Burberry Gosford
> 
> Item: Burberry Gosford
> Listing No.: ITEFFEPI146CA
> Seller: private
> Link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_burberry_original_kak_novaya_656342109
> 
> 
> I have attached photo below. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377891



Please read post one for a list of photos that we need to see. 

Feel free to try again with the correct photos.
t


----------



## terite

Cf_Rolie said:


> I'm really trying you his I'm sorry


I have attached photo below. thanks.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3377891

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Please read post one for a list of photos that we need to see. 

Feel free to try again with the correct photos.
t


----------



## Joyciebabie

Burberry crossbody bag
Salvation Army purchase 
Unable to find serial number

I would like to know if this is a real Burberry before I send in for repairs.
Thank you


----------



## terite

Joyciebabie said:


> Burberry crossbody bag
> Salvation Army purchase
> Unable to find serial number
> 
> I would like to know if this is a real Burberry before I send in for repairs.
> Thank you



Need to see front/back, inside, stamps, label on the inside.

t


----------



## Joyciebabie




----------



## Joyciebabie




----------



## Joyciebabie

I hope these photos sufficient? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Joyciebabie




----------



## terite

Joyciebabie said:


> I hope these photos sufficient? Thanks for your help.



These are much better.

If you can show me the little tag sewn inside I can tell you a bit more.

It is a genuine  vintage bag - I have excellent results scrubbing these up.
t


----------



## Joyciebabie

Really? Im so happy! Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

Joyciebabie said:


> Really? Im so happy! Thank you so much!


send a photo of the little tag sewn inside - where it says Made in Italy
t


----------



## Joyciebabie

Do you know the name of this bag and how old it is? Any information u have would be appreciated.


----------



## Joyciebabie

I pulled the lining out and took a photo of the seam where I think the tag was. I hope you can tell in the photo


----------



## Averinca

terite said:


> Please read post one for a list of photos that we need to see.
> 
> Feel free to try again with the correct photos.
> t


Hi! 
Here are more photos, i hope its enough))


----------



## terite

Averinca said:


> Hi!
> Here are more photos, i hope its enough))



I only see one photo - please read post #1.
t


----------



## Averinca

Oh, really? Please, try to clicking on the photo , the link should be opened...


----------



## terite

Averinca said:


> Oh, really? Please, try to clicking on the photo , the link should be opened...




Need
all pages of the sewn in fabric label
back of Made in tag
clear close photo of the metal front badge
t


----------



## Averinca

terite said:


> Need
> all pages of the sewn in fabric label
> back of Made in tag
> clear close photo of the metal front badge
> t



more photos


----------



## Averinca




----------



## terite

Averinca said:


> more photos
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## Averinca

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## table

Hey there, can someone help me authenticate this? 

Item Name: Nova Plaid Checked Scarf 
Item Number: 122011189139
Seller ID: otrebeh2384
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122011189139?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

table said:


> Hey there, can someone help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name: Nova Plaid Checked Scarf
> Item Number: 122011189139
> Seller ID: otrebeh2384
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122011189139?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




authentic - full of holes and washed improperly
t


----------



## terite

Averinca said:


> Thanks a lot!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## ujili

Hi. I've been eyeing a Big Black Crush bag for some time but I can only find them on ebay. Please help me authenticate these because I see a few. TIA!

Item Name: Burberry Big Crush Leather Tote Bag New w/ tags Black Purse
Seller ID: albfashion14
Item No: 252241694391
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252241694391?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: $1495 Burberry Nubuck Sartorial Big Crush Leather Tote Shoulder Bag Black
Seller ID: zmdesignerstore
Item No: 262266300497
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262266300497?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: NEW $1495 Burberry Big Crush Tote Black Leather Suede Crossbody Shoulder Bag
Seller ID: judiemike
Item No: 262447012593
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262447012593?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I'm also interested in this Portfolio. TIA!

Item Name: BURBERRY Men's GRAIN LEATHER BUSINESS BAG w/ Tag
Seller ID: nena-1
Item No: 191821623606
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191821623606?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

don't send four at once - too confusing - back and forth

all four - not one shows the made in tags front and back or the tags in the pockets - we need to see those.
t


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T!

Do you mind taking a peak at this?

Item: smoke check hartham
Seller: retailtherapy501
Item #: 172243750126
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBERRY...mp-Dust-Bag-/172243750126?txnId=1558019828007

Thank you!!!


----------



## terite

Need to see Made in tag and straight on photo of the Burberry patch
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Need to see Made in tag and straight on photo of the Burberry patch
> t



Thanks T! Working on getting those  happy Saturday!


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Need to see Made in tag and straight on photo of the Burberry patch
> t





amstevens714 said:


> Hi T!
> 
> Do you mind taking a peak at this?
> 
> Item: smoke check hartham
> Seller: retailtherapy501
> Item #: 172243750126
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBERRY...mp-Dust-Bag-/172243750126?txnId=1558019828007
> 
> Thank you!!!



Here they are T  thank you so much!!


----------



## Addy

amstevens714 said:


> Here they are T  thank you so much!!
> 
> View attachment 3384506
> 
> View attachment 3384507


Can you get a clearer pic of the MADE IN stamp?


----------



## hannyd168

Dear Experts,
I been wanting to have a burberry bag please take a look of this bag (old warrior series?). Many thanks in advance for your help.
Kind Regards,
Hanny

Item Name: BURBERRY Black Leather Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 112029759670
Seller ID: beasweetcat
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112029759670?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hannyd168

Dear Experts,
Please take a look of this burberry bag if this is real? Again... Many thanks in advance for your help.
Kind Regards,
Hanny

Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Alligator Satchel / Bowling Bag in dark brown *Guar authentic*
Item Number: 162104254397
Seller ID: shoptillyoudrop2011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pr...254397?hash=item25be2a9fbd:g:UNAAAOSwOVpXYG3H


----------



## terite

hannyd168 said:


> Dear Experts,
> I been wanting to have a burberry bag please take a look of this bag (old warrior series?). Many thanks in advance for your help.
> Kind Regards,
> Hanny
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY Black Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 112029759670
> Seller ID: beasweetcat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112029759670?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Need a clear photo of the interior stamp, front and back of Made in tag.
t


----------



## terite

hannyd168 said:


> Dear Experts,
> Please take a look of this burberry bag if this is real? Again... Many thanks in advance for your help.
> Kind Regards,
> Hanny
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Alligator Satchel / Bowling Bag in dark brown *Guar authentic*
> Item Number: 162104254397
> Seller ID: shoptillyoudrop2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pr...254397?hash=item25be2a9fbd:g:UNAAAOSwOVpXYG3H


I don't comment on bags made from exotics.
t


----------



## amstevens714

Addy said:


> Can you get a clearer pic of the MADE IN stamp?





amstevens714 said:


> Here they are T  thank you so much!!
> 
> View attachment 3384506
> 
> View attachment 3384507





amstevens714 said:


> Hi T!
> 
> Do you mind taking a peak at this?
> 
> Item: smoke check hartham
> Seller: retailtherapy501
> Item #: 172243750126
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBERRY...mp-Dust-Bag-/172243750126?txnId=1558019828007
> 
> Thank you!!!



Good morning!

I hope these are better. The eBay image options are really awful!

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I hope these are better. The eBay image options are really awful!
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!
> 
> View attachment 3385709
> 
> View attachment 3385710


This stamp looks good -


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> This stamp looks good -



Thank you T! So do we think this bag is okay? Sorry for the repetitive question, just want to double check 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you T! So do we think this bag is okay? Sorry for the repetitive question, just want to double check
> 
> Thank you so much!!


This is the dark/smoked check bag - yes - authentic - t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> This is the dark/smoked check bag - yes - authentic - t



Thank you thank you T!!!


----------



## fab37541

Good morning Experts!

Please help me know if this handbag is authentic! Thank you all 

Item Name:  Authentic Burberry Nova Check Bag
Item Number: 322159820008
Seller ID: lykaboss1012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...d9ecba0&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=162017819564


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you thank you T!!!


----------



## terite

You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

fab37541 said:


> Good morning Experts!
> 
> Please help me know if this handbag is authentic! Thank you all
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic Burberry Nova Check Bag
> Item Number: 322159820008
> Seller ID: lykaboss1012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Nova-Check-Bag/322159820008?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=37182&meid=e9e988191e984793b70d8981cd9ecba0&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=162017819564


Genuine
t


----------



## fab37541

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## hannyd168

terite said:


> I don't comment on bags made from exotics.
> t





terite said:


> I don't comment on bags made from exotics.
> t


THANK YOU for your replied I really appreciated your effort better to avoid complication matter in near future. I will ask for another clear pictures on the other bag requested, if it is possible from the seller


----------



## hannyd168

The seller replied with these pictures, perhaps sufficient enough for you to authenticate. Many many thanks in advance Terite


----------



## hannyd168

terite said:


> Need a clear photo of the interior stamp, front and back of Made in tag.
> t


 Perhaps, will sufficient enough for you to justify. Again, many many thanks Terite for your efforts always appreciate greatly.


----------



## Addy

hannyd168 said:


> Perhaps, will sufficient enough for you to justify. Again, many many thanks Terite for your efforts always appreciate greatly.
> View attachment 3386010
> View attachment 3386011
> View attachment 3386012


Can you post larger pics?


----------



## hannyd168

This is the largest pictures as I can get


----------



## hannyd168

The auction was ended and I did get a confirmation from first authenticate team were able to confirmed the authentication as "authentic". I thank you very much for all the efforts greatly appreciated, we all trying since unable to see and touch the product


----------



## table

Hey y'all, can you help me out?

Item name: BURBERRY's of London 100% LambsWool Scarf Classic Plaid Check RARE VINTAGE
Item Number: 152112153824
Seller: barbaral9411
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRYs-o...153824?hash=item236a9744e0:g:7SYAAOSwKfVXLRon

Thanks!


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear Terite and Addy, I have been eyeing this bag for a few days now.. Please, help me to authenticate it.
Name : medium banner
Item number: 152137173267
seller: zixuajian-0
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authent...nner-Bag-Great-Black-/152137173267?nav=SEARCH

TIA! X


----------



## hannyd168

I have just got the Burberry bag today, here is the pictures that I wish able to provide to you before the auction ended. Please let me know if you need additional pictures. Again, many thanks and greatly appreciate your efforts in authenticating the bag for me.


----------



## terite

hannyd168 said:


> The auction was ended and I did get a confirmation from first authenticate team were able to confirmed the authentication as "authentic". I thank you very much for all the efforts greatly appreciated, we all trying since unable to see and touch the product
> View attachment 3386577
> View attachment 3386578


These photos look good
t


----------



## terite

table said:


> Hey y'all, can you help me out?
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY's of London 100% LambsWool Scarf Classic Plaid Check RARE VINTAGE
> Item Number: 152112153824
> Seller: barbaral9411
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRYs-o...153824?hash=item236a9744e0:g:7SYAAOSwKfVXLRon
> 
> Thanks!


Vintage (washed) genuine
t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Dear Terite and Addy, I have been eyeing this bag for a few days now.. Please, help me to authenticate it.
> Name : medium banner
> Item number: 152137173267
> seller: zixuajian-0
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authent...nner-Bag-Great-Black-/152137173267?nav=SEARCH
> 
> TIA! X


Please send photos of all pages of the sewn in fabric tag - meanwhile - no red flags for me.
t


----------



## Gravitsap

terite said:


> Please send photos of all pages of the sewn in fabric tag - meanwhile - no red flags for me.
> t


Hi Terite, thank you for responding  I went ahead and won the auction, now  I shall wait for it to arrive with me and then post you with the required pictures x


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Item Name : Burberry Small Canterbury 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-satchel-dark-brown-16928605/


hi good afternoon,


I recently purchased this burberry canterbury from a seller on tradesy was just wondering if it was indeed authentic.

detailed pictures can be seen here:

https://www.yogile.com/xyhp26cs#21m

please let me know if you need anymore detailed pictures. I will happily take them. The serial number was VERY hard to capture. But I will do my best to capture it,if you can not throughly read it.

i have uploaded my pictures of the bag and the sellers pictures as i am not sure if tradesy links still don't work on here.

thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

I was able to capture the serial number. I have attached it here. I am now a little worried as compared to other authentic bags of this style the serial font size is larger. As the serial number on this bag is very small.


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Hi Terite, thank you for responding  I went ahead and won the auction, now  I shall wait for it to arrive with me and then post you with the required pictures x


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Hi Terite, thank you for responding  I went ahead and won the auction, now  I shall wait for it to arrive with me and then post you with the required pictures x


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Hi Terite, thank you for responding  I went ahead and won the auction, now  I shall wait for it to arrive with me and then post you with the required pictures x


Sounds good.
t


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> I was able to capture the serial number. I have attached it here. I am now a little worried as compared to other authentic bags of this style the serial font size is larger. As the serial number on this bag is very small.
> Your bag is genuine. Yes, the font size might vary - maybe year by year.
> t


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Thank you so much Terite for helping me,giving me information and calming my nerves down. I was a bit worried looking over the font size and the placement of the logo. Thank you so much again for confirming it's authenticity ! You are the best!


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Thank you so much Terite for helping me,giving me information and calming my nerves down. I was a bit worried looking over the font size and the placement of the logo. Thank you so much again for confirming it's authenticity ! You are the best!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Anne with trenchcoat

Hi authenticators,
I have just bought this "Burberrys'" coat from a thrift store. I've tried searching for the style online without any luck and thought that maybe I could find some help in here. I'm quite confused about whether or not it is an authentic Burberry coat, seeing as it has serial numbers and such but an unusual pattern and fabric (suede like texture). I am thrilled with the jacket since it is very nicely made and will be keeping it regardless, but I am curious to see if theres any info such as age, origin, rarity, style or anything else worth knowing, before I start wearing it (when it gets colder in Denmark). I would greatly appreciate any info, as I trust your opinions very much - Thank you very much in advance!

Style(?): Trenchcoat with detachable wool lining.
Inner serial number: Alcantara 3913573.


----------



## Addy

Anne with trenchcoat said:


> Hi authenticators,
> I have just bought this "Burberrys'" coat from a thrift store. I've tried searching for the style online without any luck and thought that maybe I could find some help in here. I'm quite confused about whether or not it is an authentic Burberry coat, seeing as it has serial numbers and such but an unusual pattern and fabric (suede like texture). I am thrilled with the jacket since it is very nicely made and will be keeping it regardless, but I am curious to see if theres any info such as age, origin, rarity, style or anything else worth knowing, before I start wearing it (when it gets colder in Denmark). I would greatly appreciate any info, as I trust your opinions very much - Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Style(?): Trenchcoat with detachable wool lining.
> Inner serial number: Alcantara 3913573.
> View attachment 3391654
> View attachment 3391655
> View attachment 3391656
> View attachment 3391657
> View attachment 3391658
> View attachment 3391659
> View attachment 3391662
> View attachment 3391689


Authentic


----------



## terite

Anne with trenchcoat said:


> Hi authenticators,
> I have just bought this "Burberrys'" coat from a thrift store. I've tried searching for the style online without any luck and thought that maybe I could find some help in here. I'm quite confused about whether or not it is an authentic Burberry coat, seeing as it has serial numbers and such but an unusual pattern and fabric (suede like texture). I am thrilled with the jacket since it is very nicely made and will be keeping it regardless, but I am curious to see if theres any info such as age, origin, rarity, style or anything else worth knowing, before I start wearing it (when it gets colder in Denmark). I would greatly appreciate any info, as I trust your opinions very much - Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Style(?): Trenchcoat with detachable wool lining.
> Inner serial number: Alcantara 3913573.
> Authentic - probably from 1980's or so.


----------



## Anne with trenchcoat

Addy said:


> Authentic


Many thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## Anne with trenchcoat

Thanks for sharing your info! - 1980's wow!


----------



## Anne with trenchcoat

Thanks for sharing your info! - 1980's wow!


----------



## terite

Anne with trenchcoat said:


> Thanks for sharing your info! - 1980's wow!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Taurus718

Hi authenticators... This is my first time ever using this forum and I came across it because I have discovered a Burberry bag I found on Poshmark but am skeptical of its authenticity as I have never purchased a bag secondhand before. The owner claims she bought it in Japan in 2008. She also stated there is no serial/style/date code anywhere on the bag. I have spent many hours trying to find this style of bag and I have not seen it anywhere else. I will attach the photos she sent me of the bag and let me know if you need more information. There is some rubbing off located near the zipper as seen in one of the pics; is that normal for an authentic bag? Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Item Name : Burberry Smoked Scarf
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Shawl-Scarf-5770690199086acdc808f9f0


hi good afternoon,

just purchased this as a gift for my dad and wondering if it was a great deal. please let me know if you need more pictures. i will happily take them once i receive the scarf.

thanks again!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Many apologies for the double post. It seems as though I can't edit and add more pictures


----------



## terite

Taurus718 said:


> Hi authenticators... This is my first time ever using this forum and I came across it because I have discovered a Burberry bag I found on Poshmark but am skeptical of its authenticity as I have never purchased a bag secondhand before. The owner claims she bought it in Japan in 2008. She also stated there is no serial/style/date code anywhere on the bag. I have spent many hours trying to find this style of bag and I have not seen it anywhere else. I will attach the photos she sent me of the bag and let me know if you need more information. There is some rubbing off located near the zipper as seen in one of the pics; is that normal for an authentic bag? Thank you so much for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s
> 
> sent a PM
> t


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Many apologies for the double post. It seems as though I can't edit and add more pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392852
> View attachment 3392853


Send a photo of the Burberry tag and all sides of the content tag.
t


----------



## amstevens714

Hi ladies 

Do you mind taking a peak at this?

Item: Burberry house hobo
Seller:ili_hasa
Item#:301972730593
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/301972730593?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=4caa03f996be4d3e81d2aa9239a94305&_mwBanner=1

Thank you!!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Do you mind taking a peak at this?
> 
> Item: Burberry house hobo
> Seller:ili_hasa
> Item#:301972730593
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/301972730593?sojTags=bu=bu&euid=4caa03f996be4d3e81d2aa9239a94305&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Thank you!!


Genuine
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Yeh! Thank you!!!


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi Terite,

Just received the scarf.  Thank you so much for your help!

Pictures that you requested can be seen here:

https://www.yogile.com/3jm48xbc#21m


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Yeh! Thank you!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Just received the scarf.  Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Pictures that you requested can be seen here:
> 
> https://www.yogile.com/3jm48xbc#21m


The tags look good - send a photo of the entire scarf laid out.
t


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi T,

I took more detailed pictures that you request. Please let me know if you need more.  I will happily take them for you. Thank you again for taking the time out to look at the scarf.
New updated pictures can be seen here:

https://www.yogile.com/3jm48xbc#21m


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

whoops sorry, i forgot to include the other side of burberry tag

seen here:

https://www.yogile.com/1ad2pohk#21m


----------



## sarahly425

Hi y'all!
I was wondering if someone can help me decipher if this wallet is real or fake. I've tried looking it up and found nothing. All I know is on the outside and inside zipper its the brand YKK and the outside zipper has the Burberry name on both sides. Thanks!



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (bottom)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 (front)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 (zipper)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 (inside label)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 (back)


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Item Name:*Sz XS Burberry Brit Reversible Modal V-neck T-shirt, Black/Nova Check $285 NWT*

Item Number:
191900337279


Seller ID:finding chic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191900337279?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

detailed pictures can be seen here:
https://www.yogile.com/9qf4eo83#21m

thank you in advance


----------



## table

Hello friends,
	

		
			
		

		
	




I bought this scarf, I really hope it's real haha. I've attached pictures. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi T,
> 
> I took more detailed pictures that you request. Please let me know if you need more.  I will happily take them for you. Thank you again for taking the time out to look at the scarf.
> New updated pictures can be seen here:
> 
> https://www.yogile.com/3jm48xbc#21m


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

sarahly425 said:


> Hi y'all!
> I was wondering if someone can help me decipher if this wallet is real or fake. I've tried looking it up and found nothing. All I know is on the outside and inside zipper its the brand YKK and the outside zipper has the Burberry name on both sides. Thanks!
> genuine
> t


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Item Name:*Sz XS Burberry Brit Reversible Modal V-neck T-shirt, Black/Nova Check $285 NWT*
> 
> Item Number:
> 191900337279
> 
> 
> Seller ID:finding chic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191900337279?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> detailed pictures can be seen here:
> https://www.yogile.com/9qf4eo83#21m
> 
> thank you in advance
> Genuine
> t


----------



## terite

table said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401223
> View attachment 3401224
> 
> I bought this scarf, I really hope it's real haha. I've attached pictures. Thanks so much in advance!


Yes, it is real/genuine
t


----------



## Lmt0098

Hi Burberry friends. I was looking to get this bag authenticated that was given to me about 8 years ago. The one component I am hung up on is the zipper. They are shaped in spheres and have the horse and knight on the top. Any knowledge would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## fashionfun12

Hello  I would like to get this bag authenticated. I posted pictures below. I don't know the name of this bag and also I couldn't find a serial code. If anyone knows where to find a serial code please let me know and I will post another photo.


----------



## terite

Lmt0098 said:


> Hi Burberry friends. I was looking to get this bag authenticated that was given to me about 8 years ago. The one component I am hung up on is the zipper. They are shaped in spheres and have the horse and knight on the top. Any knowledge would be appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> genuine
> t


----------



## terite

fashionfun12 said:


> Hello  I would like to get this bag authenticated. I posted pictures below. I don't know the name of this bag and also I couldn't find a serial code. If anyone knows where to find a serial code please let me know and I will post another photo.


It is a genuine Nova Check shoulder bag - it pre-dates serial numbers so this one does not have one. It is about 16 years old
t


----------



## fashionfun12

terite said:


> It is a genuine Nova Check shoulder bag - it pre-dates serial numbers so this one does not have one. It is about 16 years old
> t


Thank you so much


----------



## terite

fashionfun12 said:


> Thank you so much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Mimi_09

I won this auction. It's in beautiful condition. Although the seller has a 30 days return policy, yet I am new to this. This would be my first Burberry Evening Bag, hoping it's the real deal. Thanks in advance! 

Item Name: Authentic Burberry Hand Bag Leather 10089112
Item Number: 122036278680
Seller ID: brand-works
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...2BtoOjq27GURwPJ4%2BSM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

Mimi_09 said:


> I won this auction. It's in beautiful condition. Although the seller has a 30 days return policy, yet I am new to this. This would be my first Burberry Evening Bag, hoping it's the real deal. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Hand Bag Leather 10089112
> Item Number: 122036278680
> Seller ID: brand-works
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Hand-Bag-Leather-10089112-/122036278680?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=oImm3JePn%2Btjq27GURwPJ4%2BSM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



This bag was made in Japan under license. It is vintage. 
t


----------



## Mimi_09

terite said:


> This bag was made in Japan under license. It is vintage.
> t


Thank you so much terite!


----------



## cc_1028

Hi Terite, please help to authenticate this Burberry snood. Thanks in advance


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T! 

Since I can take more photos - do you mind taking a peak at this now that I have received it?

Thank you!!

Item: housecheck hobo
Seller : ili_hasa (29 ) 
Item#:301972730593
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301972730593?redirect=mobile


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Hi Terite,

I deeply apologize in advance for the late reply.  I haven't been on here. Thank you so much for your confirmation on the two items and help. Your the best!


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Hi Terite, please help to authenticate this Burberry snood. Thanks in advance
> 
> Genuine
> t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T!
> 
> Since I can take more photos - do you mind taking a peak at this now that I have received it?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Item: housecheck hobo
> Seller : ili_hasa (29 )
> Item#:301972730593
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301972730593?redirect=mobile
> looks good.
> t


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> I deeply apologize in advance for the late reply.  I haven't been on here. Thank you so much for your confirmation on the two items and help. Your the best!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Mimi_09 said:


> Thank you so much terite!


You are welcome.
Sent a PM
t


----------



## amstevens714

Thanks so much T - I'm glad it looks good [emoji4]


----------



## cc_1028

Thank you Terite. I have four more scarfs need your help to authenticate before I make my purchase. If they are not clear enough to tell please kindly let me know, and I will ask for more pictures from the seller. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thanks so much T - I'm glad it looks good [emoji4]


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Thank you Terite. I have four more scarfs need your help to authenticate before I make my purchase. If they are not clear enough to tell please kindly let me know, and I will ask for more pictures from the seller. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Are these all from the same seller?
> The blue one is fake for sure - the others look like there is something off - I mean the size and vintage of the scarf vs the style of the label.
> I would stay clear of this seller.
> t


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T! Me again 

Do you mind taking a peak at this coat? It's really substantial, the buttons anyways. Thank you so much for any input!

Item: Burberry Brit trench 
Seller: 2ndtimearound Wellsley
Item#: n/a
Link: https://instagram.com/p/BHz0UOhAlEr/






















Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them 






Tags of actual jacket, not liner:








Thank you!


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello, there T!

Could you help with the following auction for a bag?  The seller is from Ukraine with 90% feedback...but the bag is really pretty to my eyes (if real .  Thanks in advance for your help!

Title:  Burberry Prorsum Fall 2014 Bags LIMITED EDITION RARE, $3795-NEW
Seller:  izzumua
*Item #: 322187597235*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pr...597235?hash=item4b03e095b3:g:YZYAAOSwc1FXZIjX*


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them
> 
> View attachment 3409635
> 
> All of the tags look good.t


----------



## amstevens714

So great! Thank you!


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hello, there T!
> 
> Could you help with the following auction for a bag?  The seller is from Ukraine with 90% feedback...but the bag is really pretty to my eyes (if real .  Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Title:  Burberry Prorsum Fall 2014 Bags LIMITED EDITION RARE, $3795-NEW
> Seller:  izzumua
> *Item #: 322187597235*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pr...597235?hash=item4b03e095b3:g:YZYAAOSwc1FXZIjX*



Can you send a photo of the inside? A straight on photo of the exterior stamp?
t
(the inside leather patch looks good - any other tags inside?)


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> So great! Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Toby93

This is my first time posting on this thread - my first Burberry purchase.  Can someone please take a look at this coat?

Name: Burberry Wonens Trench Coat Double Breasted Beige-Khaki Size UK 14 XL
Seller: niky-dimy
Item #: 222170379943
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/222170379943?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> This is my first time posting on this thread - my first Burberry purchase.  Can someone please take a look at this coat?
> 
> Name: Burberry Wonens Trench Coat Double Breasted Beige-Khaki Size UK 14 XL
> Seller: niky-dimy
> Item #: 222170379943
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/222170379943?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Genuine vintage coat
> t


----------



## Toby93

Thank you so much!  Now I can enjoy it


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Thank you so much!  Now I can enjoy it


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Nikky46

Hi just wondering if you guys could help authenticating this scarf. I have tried researching but it is just getting me more confused lol.

Tia
Nik X


----------



## terite

Nikky46 said:


> View attachment 3412616
> View attachment 3412617
> View attachment 3412618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi just wondering if you guys could help authenticating this scarf. I have tried researching but it is just getting me more confused lol.
> 
> Tia
> Nik X


Genuine (older/vintage)
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> Can you send a photo of the inside? A straight on photo of the exterior stamp?
> t
> (the inside leather patch looks good - any other tags inside?)



Hi T!

Thanks so much for looking at this.  I don't have the bag - just wondering if there are any obvious flags so I can avoid bidding.  In the event I may be the winner, I will get these photos and definitely ask you to confirm.  As always, many many thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi T!
> 
> Thanks so much for looking at this.  I don't have the bag - just wondering if there are any obvious flags so I can avoid bidding.  In the event I may be the winner, I will get these photos and definitely ask you to confirm.  As always, many many thanks for your help!!!!


No obvious problems
t


----------



## Ladymadchan

Can some please take a look at these and let me know if you think they are legit or not.  Your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## devie sabando

Hi everyone .


----------



## terite

Ladymadchan said:


> Can some please take a look at these and let me know if you think they are legit or not.  Your help is very much appreciated!
> Both look good
> t


----------



## Ladymadchan

Hi there 

Thank you so much.  Lovely news ^^  

Would you mind taking a look at another set of pics?


----------



## amstevens714

I lovely T! Would you mind taking a peak at this belt?

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!

Item: house check Burberry belt
Seller: Cash in my bag
Item#: 92871
Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/burberry-nova-check-leather-canvas-belt-size-36/


----------



## Booshashopper

Can you let me know if this is authentic please

Burberry nova check plaid light weight bomber jacket

Poshmark seller collettescloset


----------



## terite

Ladymadchan said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thank you so much.  Lovely news ^^
> 
> Would you mind taking a look at another set of pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414944
> View attachment 3414943
> View attachment 3414942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ee
> Need clear/close photos of all tags and labels.
> t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> I lovely T! Would you mind taking a peak at this belt?
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!
> 
> Item: house check Burberry belt
> Seller: Cash in my bag
> Item#: 92871
> Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/burberry-nova-check-leather-canvas-belt-size-36/
> 
> genuine
> t


----------



## terite

Booshashopper said:


> Can you let me know if this is authentic please
> 
> Burberry nova check plaid light weight bomber jacket
> 
> Poshmark seller collettescloset


Send photos of the zipper and the content tag.
t


----------



## amstevens714

Awesome - thank you T- thank you SO much!!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Awesome - thank you T- thank you SO much!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Booshashopper

terite said:


> Send photos of the zipper and the content tag.
> t



It is being sent to me so I will get back to you with those ASAP thank you so much for the help.


----------



## trueeman

Hello guys, Can you let me know if this is authentic please. Thanks


----------



## Ladymadchan

Thank you! So far I haven't received additional pics, but I will let you know if I do


----------



## Ladymadchan

I ended up scouting this scarf since I haven't heard back about the other one.  Would you mind taking a look T?


----------



## terite

trueeman said:


> Hello guys, Can you let me know if this is authentic please. Thanks


It is a real one.
t


----------



## terite

Ladymadchan said:


> I ended up scouting this scarf since I haven't heard back about the other one.  Would you mind taking a look T?
> Send photos of the content/care tag
> t


----------



## trueeman

terite said:


> It is a real one.
> t


Thank you, Terite!
 I had no doubt that it is the original! All perfectly! But I have a problem, I sold ebay cap on, and the buyer says, "that went to the store, and he was told that this is fake," but I do not  just such caps sold were all excited! how can you prove it to the buyer? I was referring to your forum .. I think it was just a consultant at the store 72pid Burberry in Chicago!
sorry for my language (language barrier)


----------



## terite

trueeman said:


> Thank you, Terite!
> I had no doubt that it is the original! All perfectly! But I have a problem, I sold ebay cap on, and the buyer says, "that went to the store, and he was told that this is fake," but I do not  just such caps sold were all excited! how can you prove it to the buyer? I was referring to your forum .. I think it was just a consultant at the store 72pid Burberry in Chicago!
> sorry for my language (language barrier)


This is an old cap - too old for the Burberry store clerks to remember, maybe. 
This cap might be 15 years old - made before Burberry was so popular again. 
Burberry London - vintage (ish) cap.
t


----------



## Ladymadchan

The seller says that there is no other tag.  I guess that isn't a good sign....


----------



## Ladymadchan

The seller says that there is only one tag on the scarf (he calls it new without tags).  I guess that's the end of that…  Thanks again for checking T!


----------



## Booshashopper

Here are the extra pics, can you please let me know if this is authentic? thank you so much for your help. One zipper says lampo


----------



## olie Murphy

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.




Thank you Addy. I went to the boutique today and compared. Thank goodness it was genuine. I am glad to find experts too in the Burberry forum


----------



## LegallyAsian

Hi! 
Wanted to know if these are authentic. Compared the tag to several on therealreal and wanted to know if they are an older version. Thanks so much in advance! 
Burberry London ear muffs 
Seller ID Cathy321123cathy 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/252461400299


----------



## terite

Booshashopper said:


> authentic
> t


----------



## terite

Ladymadchan said:


> The seller says that there is no other tag.  I guess that isn't a good sign....
> 
> It might have been removed..
> t


----------



## terite

LegallyAsian said:


> Hi!
> Wanted to know if these are authentic. Compared the tag to several on therealreal and wanted to know if they are an older version. Thanks so much in advance!
> Burberry London ear muffs
> Seller ID Cathy321123cathy
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/252461400299


Yes, those are authentic - don't worry if the ear part swivels - 
t


----------



## LegallyAsian

terite said:


> Yes, those are authentic - don't worry if the ear part swivels -
> t


Thank you so much for your expertise!! You've calmed my anxieties and I can't thank you enough  
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Booshashopper

Thank you so much T ! You are awesome!


----------



## iceman76

Hey Addy, terite and others! I've began new conversation about Burberry scarf, but then I saw this thread

Can you help with authentication of this scarf?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## encorevt

FIRST


iceman76 said:


> Hey Addy, terite and others! I've began new conversation about Burberry scarf, but then I saw this thread
> 
> 
> Can you help with authentication of this scarf?
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> I must first say this was the first email notification I have received from PF after the new format !!!! YAAAA
> and second I do not like the placement of the care tag or the way it is attached.  But the ladies will let you know format to follow ect.  But it is good to be getting email notification's again


----------



## terite

Booshashopper said:


> Thank you so much T ! You are awesome!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hey Addy, terite and others! I've began new conversation about Burberry scarf, but then I saw this thread
> 
> 
> Can you help with authentication of this scarf?
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Need clear and closeup photos of the tags, all sides and entire scarf laid out.
t


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> Need clear and closeup photos of the tags, all sides and entire scarf laid out.
> t


Hey t! Thx a lot for your answer. I will try to get more photos from seller, but I am not sure. These are too blurry for any conclusion?


----------



## iceman76

This is different scarf, but exact same tag as on one I've posted...even top letters starts both with ''W''. I think that ''Burberry'' tag is also same.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...184022?hash=item51e8266f96:g:TrQAAOSwayZXjbYC


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> This is different scarf, but exact same tag as on one I've posted...even top letters starts both with ''W''. I think that ''Burberry'' tag is also same.http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...184022?hash=item51e8266f96:g:TrQAAOSwayZXjbYC



This doesn't mean anything - there is no point to look at a different scarf to determine if your scarf is authentic.
t


----------



## iceman76

Hello  This are pics I've got from the seller, hope it can help you determine is it authentic Burberry.


----------



## LvGirl357

Item Name: Burberry Classic Scarf
Item Number: Unknown
Seller ID: Poshmark seller


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hello  This are pics I've got from the seller, hope it can help you determine is it authentic Burberry.


Looks wrong.
t


----------



## terite

LvGirl357 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Classic Scarf
> Item Number: Unknown
> Seller ID: Poshmark seller


Looks wrong also.
t


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> Looks wrong.
> t


Thank you very much t.


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Thank you very much t.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## LvGirl357

@terite Thanks for responding so fast! Just wondering what about it looks wrong?


----------



## LvGirl357

This is another one I was thinking of buying off Poshmark.
@terite or anyone else who can help. Thanks!


----------



## terite

LvGirl357 said:


> @terite Thanks for responding so fast! Just wondering what about it looks wrong?


You are welcome.
The tag looks wrong.
t


----------



## LvGirl357

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> The tag looks wrong.
> t


OK. Can you look at the other scarf I posted above?


----------



## terite

LvGirl357 said:


> OK. Can you look at the other scarf I posted above?


Need a closer photo of the sewn on tag
t


----------



## LvGirl357

terite said:


> Need a closer photo of the sewn on tag
> t


Here are more pics I asked her to take. Tag is with and without flash.


----------



## terite

LvGirl357 said:


> Here are more pics I asked her to take. Tag is with and without flash.


I don't think that both of those tags go together - does she say both of those tags are on that scarf? Ask for photos showing label placement of both labels.
t


----------



## LvGirl357

terite said:


> I don't think that both of those tags go together - does she say both of those tags are on that scarf? Ask for photos showing label placement of both labels.
> t


Yes they're both on that scarf. I asked her to take a pic with the placement of both labels.


----------



## LvGirl357

She just took these pics for me.


----------



## LvGirl357

terite said:


> I don't think that both of those tags go together - does she say both of those tags are on that scarf? Ask for photos showing label placement of both labels.
> t


She said they are both on the back of the scarf. Each tag is on the opposite end. 
"First pic is facing up so the tag is on the right. The other one I took from facing down, so if you lay it straight one is on the right and the other is on the left, one on both ends."


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t


Hey t, it's me again. Seller told me that scarf is 100% authentic, bought in Neiman Marcus. She sent me photos of other side of the label...can you check it , please


----------



## LvGirl357

@terite I attached the pics of the tags she sent me this morning. Please take a look and let me know. I really want to buy if it's authentic.


----------



## iceman76

LvGirl357 said:


> @terite I attached the pics of the tags she sent me this morning. Please take a look and let me know. I really want to buy if it's authentic.


It seems that both of our scarves has same tag about composition and care


----------



## LvGirl357

iceman76 said:


> It seems that both of our scarves has same tag about composition and care


I noticed that too! Hopefully they're both authentic.


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> It seems that both of our scarves has same tag about composition and care


Both tags look good.
t


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> Both tags look good.
> t


Dear t, thank you very much for your quick answer and help, couldn' t reselove this without you. Great news that you think that scarf is authentic - LVgirl, I am happy for you also!


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Dear t, thank you very much for your quick answer and help, couldn' t reselove this without you. Great news that you think that scarf is authentic - LVgirl, I am happy for you also!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Asyathe

Hi! Can you ladies please kindly help me authenticate this Burberry bag? This is the Leather Haymarket Framed Medium Bowling Bag. The model number behind the Made in Italy tag is TEFFSRL814FIR. I find that some of the hardware isn't as gold and the inner lining of the bag has slight tearing. If you need more pictures, please let me know!


----------



## terite

Asyathe said:


> Hi! Can you ladies please kindly help me authenticate this Burberry bag? This is the Leather Haymarket Framed Medium Bowling Bag. The model number behind the Made in Italy tag is TEFFSRL814FIR. I find that some of the hardware isn't as gold and the inner lining of the bag has slight tearing. If you need more pictures, please let me know!
> Send clear - straight on photos of the Burberry tag, and same for front and back of the Made in/serial number tag, photo of the damage inside.t
> t


----------



## Asyathe

I


----------



## Asyathe

Hope these pics are enough!


----------



## terite

Asyathe said:


> Hope these pics are enough!
> Everything looks ok
> t


----------



## Asyathe

Thank you Terite! I was concerned because I could only find a tan color of this model online and couldn't find this dark chocolate version of it.


----------



## terite

Asyathe said:


> Thank you Terite! I was concerned because I could only find a tan color of this model online and couldn't find this dark chocolate version of it.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## lee_dya

Please help me authenticate my new bag, I bought it from my friend. 
Item name: Burberry Small Macken Crossbody Bag

I hope the pictures are clear, Thanks in advance!!


----------



## terite

lee_dya said:


> Please help me authenticate my new bag, I bought it from my friend.
> Item name: Burberry Small Macken Crossbody Bag
> 
> I hope the pictures are clear, Thanks in advance!!
> Nice
> genuine
> t


----------



## lee_dya

Thank you so much Terite for fast respond!! Yeay!!


----------



## dressageangel

Hoping one of you ladies can determine whether this is authentic or not. It's a Burberry London wool Trench; I've Googled up and down and have read about Blue and Black Labels made in Japan, but not Burberry London.  Thanks for any insight you have - much appreciated!


----------



## terite

dressageangel said:


> Hoping one of you ladies can determine whether this is authentic or not. It's a Burberry London wool Trench; I've Googled up and down and have read about Blue and Black Labels made in Japan, but not Burberry London.  Thanks for any insight you have - much appreciated!
> Yes, it happened.
> I don't know for how many years this label was produced - but I see them now and again - very distinctive label with curled R.
> So, it is was Burberry London, Japan - made with a legal license (since cancelled)
> I find the stuff to have interesting details - like those zippers on the sleeves.
> genuine
> t


----------



## terite

lee_dya said:


> Thank you so much Terite for fast respond!! Yeay!!


You are welcome.t


----------



## dressageangel

Thank you so much, Terite, for the fast reply and info! I was having a hard time finding anything other than Japan Black/Blue Label references.  You are awesome.


----------



## Martijn

Hey,

I was hoping someone could authenticate the following produts for me, because if they are fake i will send them back!

1 Pink burberry brit dress shirt, I also bought a violet one but this is still in the package:



Spoiler: Pic 1











Spoiler: Pic 2











Spoiler: Pic 3











Spoiler: Pic 4











Spoiler: Pic 5











Spoiler: Pic 6











Spoiler: Pic 7











Spoiler: Pic 8











Spoiler: Pic 9


----------



## Martijn

Sorry, something went wrong with the other post. What i tried to do was show the polo I got as well:

Red burberry brit polo, which looks legit to me. I have my most doubs about the dress shirt and the burberry london polo i got.



Spoiler: Pics burberry brit polo















And the burberry london polo in white:



Spoiler: White polo pictures











So I was hoping someone could please authenticate these, because i've got untill next thursday to send them back if they are fake!


----------



## Martijn

Some more pictures of the white polo:



Spoiler: White polo












Thank you kindly for looking at the items. What put me off is the fact that on the shirts, the label says burberry brit but the buttons just say burberry whilst on the red burberry london polo the buttons also say burberry london. Hope you guys can give me some closure.

Thanks alot!


----------



## terite

Martijn said:


> Some more pictures of the white polo:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: White polo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431138
> View attachment 3431139
> View attachment 3431141
> View attachment 3431142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly for looking at the items. What put me off is the fact that on the shirts, the label says burberry brit but the buttons just say burberry whilst on the red burberry london polo the buttons also say burberry london. Hope you guys can give me some closure.
> 
> Thanks alot!


Too confusing
Send one item at a time maybe - show entire item, then label at neck, content tag in focus, all sides, paper tags/plastic tags/plastic bag in focus, size tag, and button
t


----------



## Martijn

Sorry, i'll try again 1 item at a time.

This is the white/mid grey burberry london polo shirt. 



Spoiler: Pictures


















Thanks for the quick reply, hope this is clearer.


----------



## CarbonCopy

Hi, I found this bag on Tradesy and I was wondering if someone could help to authenticate it before I buy it:

Burberry Saddle Brown Cross Body Bag

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-cross-body-bag-saddle-brown-18056221/


----------



## terite

Martijn said:


> Sorry, i'll try again 1 item at a time.
> 
> This is the white/mid grey burberry london polo shirt.
> 
> Something looks wrong about that.
> t


----------



## terite

CarbonCopy said:


> Hi, I found this bag on Tradesy and I was wondering if someone could help to authenticate it before I buy it:
> 
> Burberry Saddle Brown Cross Body Bag
> genuine
> t


----------



## CarbonCopy

Thank you so much!


----------



## Momofharrison

I just bought this scarf and I've been scouring reals and fakes can someone please help me authenticate! I would appreciate it dearly! 
Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

Momofharrison said:


> I just bought this scarf and I've been scouring reals and fakes can someone please help me authenticate! I would appreciate it dearly!
> Thanks in advance


I hope you can return it and report the seller.
fake
t


----------



## Momofharrison

Oh no! I hate to hear that but was afraid so. I should be covered under eBays money back guarantee paying under PayPal so I shouldn't have an issue. Fingers crossed! I appreciate the help.


----------



## evy_chien

Hi addy.. Can please help me authenticate this burberry. I bought it last year but still feel something not rite with the sewing of this bag.
Item name : burberry haymarket sling bag
Item no roduct code P11675
Link :http://www.myparis.com.my/product-879997.html


----------



## evy_chien

Thank you very much


----------



## evy_chien

evy_chien said:


> Hi addy.. Can please help me authenticate this burberry. I bought it last year but still feel something not rite with the sewing of this bag.
> Item name : burberry haymarket sling bag
> Item no product code P11675
> Link :http://www.myparis.com.my/product-879997.html


Thanks for the help


evy_chien said:


> Hi addy.. Can please help me authenticate this burberry. I bought it last year but still feel something not rite with the sewing of this bag.
> Item name : burberry haymarket sling bag
> Item no roduct code P11675
> Link :http://www.myparis.com.my/product-879997.html


Thanks for the help and time.. Here another photo.


----------



## terite

evy_chien said:


> Hi addy.. Can please help me authenticate this burberry. I bought it last year but still feel something not rite with the sewing of this bag.
> Item name : burberry haymarket sling bag
> Item no roduct code P11675
> 
> It is an authentic haymarket check bag - it is several years old (vintage).
> Yes, that is a bit of bad stitching.
> t


----------



## evy_chien

Im glad to hear this is authentic.. i have worry a lot about this.Thanks you Terite for the reply and your help. Appreciate it so much


----------



## terite

evy_chien said:


> Im glad to hear this is authentic.. i have worry a lot about this.Thanks you Terite for the reply and your help. Appreciate it so much


You are welcome
If you want a more exact date of the bag - send me a photo of the inside tag
t


----------



## Sohien_ann

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Burberry bag. I don't know the specific name and style of the bag. It is from US. Thank you very much.. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## evy_chien

terite said:


> You are welcome
> If you want a more exact date of the bag - send me a photo of the inside tag
> t


Hi terite.. U are so kind .. The code is T-03-1 sorry my photo not clear enough. Hope u dun mind


----------



## terite

Sohien_ann said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Burberry bag. I don't know the specific name and style of the bag. It is from US. Thank you very much.. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


fake
t


----------



## terite

evy_chien said:


> Hi terite.. U are so kind .. The code is T-03-1 sorry my photo not clear enough. Hope u dun mind


You are welcome
Ok, so 2003
t


----------



## evy_chien

terite said:


> You are welcome
> Ok, so 2003
> t


Thank you so much Terite. U are awesome


----------



## Sohien_ann

Sohien_ann said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Burberry bag. I don't know the specific name and style of the bag. It is from US. Thank you very much.. Any help would be greatly appreciated.





Sohien_ann said:


> Hi, can you please help me





terite said:


> fake
> t


thank you very much for your time


----------



## terite

Sohien_ann said:


> thank you very much for your time


You are welcome.
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

evy_chien said:


> Thank you so much Terite. U are awesome


You are welcome.t


----------



## LaThomas

Hi,Can so  nfortunately I do not know the style or product number but I hope someone can authenticate this handbag for me.


----------



## cc_1028

Hi Terite, Could you please help to authentic these two items? Thank you!
There is no date code tag inside the bag...


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Hi Terite, Could you please help to authentic these two items? Thank you!
> There is no date code tag inside the bag...
> 
> the Burberry Brit t shirt is ok
> Need more photos of the bag - straight on photos of the interior tag, cloth tags in the pocket
> t


----------



## orejitagirl

Hi I would like if anyone could please give me more information/authenticate this purse. Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

orejitagirl said:


> Hi I would like if anyone could please give me more information/authenticate this purse. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435463
> View attachment 3435464
> View attachment 3435465
> View attachment 3435466
> View attachment 3435467
> View attachment 3435468


Send more photos - what is on the back of that Made in China tag
t


----------



## orejitagirl

There is nothing printed on back of tag. I also forgot to note the zipper inside has no markings such as YKK only the outer one is marked. Ok Thanks!


----------



## terite

orejitagirl said:


> There is nothing printed on back of tag. I also forgot to note the zipper inside has no markings such as YKK only the outer one is marked. Ok Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435565


send more photos - inside - inside show the pocket -etc


----------



## orejitagirl

Ok here are the photos Thanks!


----------



## IStuckACello

Hello there, would someone please tell me whether this scarf is real or not? I'm kicking myself for not buying one from the Rack several years ago when I worked there 
Thank youuuu!


Item Name: Burberry Happy Scarf
Item Number:201638382624
Seller ID: yapnscrap
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
Ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ca...382624?hash=item2ef2958c20:g:Wh4AAOSwnQhXolJ9


----------



## LaThomas

Hi, can someone help to authenticate this purse?  I'm new to the forum, so if I'm missing or need to add any other information please let me know.


----------



## terite

Hi, can someone help to authenticate this purse?  I'm new to the forum, so if I'm missing or need to add any other information please let me know.[/QUOTE]
Send better photos of the stamps and tags.
t


----------



## terite

IStuckACello said:


> Hello there, would someone please tell me whether this scarf is real or not? I'm kicking myself for not buying one from the Rack several years ago when I worked there
> Thank youuuu!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Happy Scarf
> Item Number:201638382624
> Seller ID: yapnscrap
> genuine (older) happy scarf
> t


----------



## LaThomas

terite said:


> Hi, can someone help to authenticate this purse?  I'm new to the forum, so if I'm missing or need to add any other information please let me know.


Send better photos of the stamps and tags.
t[/QUOTE]
Working on getting better photos, thanks


----------



## IloveTods

Hi there,

I bought this Burberry bag a year ago (preloved). Unfortunately I haven't used it much so I'm looking to sell it on. I'm 99% sure that it's authentic (it has the usual hallmarks of a Burberry bag - I own a few), however I would rather be 100% sure before I sell. A second opinion would be very much appreciated.

Very many thanks in advance.


----------



## nyangel122191

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Burberry studded warrior bag? Thanks so much.


----------



## terite

orejitagirl said:


> Hi I would like if anyone could please give me more information/authenticate this purse. Thanks so much!
> My instinct is that it is genuine - though I have never seen anything quite like it. It has a few issues - like the pattern alignment on the front - but the zipper pull, the stamps and other details look good. The toggles and the interior design looks right too.
> Where did you find it?
> t


----------



## terite

IloveTods said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I bought this Burberry bag a year ago (preloved). Unfortunately I haven't used it much so I'm looking to sell it on. I'm 99% sure that it's authentic (it has the usual hallmarks of a Burberry bag - I own a few), however I would rather be 100% sure before I sell. A second opinion would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Very many thanks in advance. [
> 
> genuine.
> t


----------



## terite

nyangel122191 said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Burberry studded warrior bag? Thanks so much.





nyangel122191 said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Burberry studded warrior bag? Thanks so much.


post front and back of bag, inside and made in tag
t


----------



## orejitagirl

Thanks so much for the response terite I actually found it at my local flea market from who is always there and sells jewelry. I asked about the authenticity because I looked it up once and found the pattern in other bags from Burberry but not that style.


----------



## nyangel122191

terite said:


> post front and back of bag, inside and made in tag
> t


Front:




Back:









There is no picture of the Made In tag. I will have to ask.


----------



## IloveTods

Thank you so much Terite!


----------



## phil33

Hello dears Authenticators

Can you help me to authenticate this Burberry bag please?
Thanks a lot <>
Item number: 222216323343
seller: snowflake1933

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....6323343&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_849wt_1275


----------



## Toby93

Hello,  Can someone please take a look at this please?  I think it's a Canterbury, looks like a large style.






























<a href="http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/toby1993/media/image_zpsvhmgxxgo.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p659/toby1993/image_zpsvhmgxxgo.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zpsvhmgxxgo.jpeg"/></a>


----------



## Toby93

Oops.  Some of my pics didn't post and some posted twice?


----------



## Addy

Toby93 said:


> Hello,  Can someone please take a look at this please?  I think it's a Canterbury, looks like a large style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/toby1993/media/image_zpsvhmgxxgo.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p659/toby1993/image_zpsvhmgxxgo.jpeg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zpsvhmgxxgo.jpeg"/></a>



Can you post a pic of the back side of the MADE IN tag?


----------



## Toby93




----------



## Addy

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3438852


Looks good


----------



## Toby93

Addy said:


> Looks good


Thank you!  This was my first Burberry purse and I had no idea what I was buying


----------



## phil33

phil33 said:


> Hello dears Authenticators
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate this Burberry bag please?
> Thanks a lot <>
> Item number: 222216323343
> seller: snowflake1933
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....6323343&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_849wt_1275


Sorry i would appreciate if you can help before the auction is end.
thank you.


----------



## lovemybeleo

Hi, Your help to authenticate this Burberry bag and advise what season it's from it would be very much appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Addy

phil33 said:


> Hello dears Authenticators
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate this Burberry bag please?
> Thanks a lot <>
> Item number: 222216323343
> seller: snowflake1933
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....6323343&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_849wt_1275


No red flags BUT need to see Burberry stamp inside the bag


----------



## Addy

lovemybeleo said:


> Hi, Your help to authenticate this Burberry bag and advise what season it's from it would be very much appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


Please read post 1 for format and required pics, thanks!


----------



## phil33

Addy said:


> No red flags BUT need to see Burberry stamp inside the bag


I already asked the seller to have more pictures 
I do not know if the format are suitable-excuse me for that.


----------



## Addy

phil33 said:


> I already asked the seller to have more pictures
> I do not know if the format are suitable-excuse me for that.


Looks good


----------



## phil33

Thanks a lot Addy


----------



## lovemybeleo

Addy said:


> Please read post 1 for format and required pics, thanks!


Thanks Addy, the eBay listing has ended for this bag, but here are more pics. This is my first time and I am so sorry for not using the required format the first time. Is this okay?


----------



## Addy

lovemybeleo said:


> Thanks Addy, the eBay listing has ended for this bag, but here are more pics. This is my first time and I am so sorry for not using the required format the first time. Is this okay?


I will help you with the format. Can you post the link to the closed listing?


----------



## lovemybeleo

Addy said:


> I will help you with the format. Can you post the link to the closed listing?


----------



## Addy

lovemybeleo said:


> Hi Addy, thank you! Here is the link
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262565728756


Here is how you post a request:

Item Name: Burberry House Check Bowling Bag
Item #: 262565728756
Seller ID: fatsabe10
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Then you must attach any pics that are required - see list in post 1 of this thread. It is best for you to request those pics in advance, before you request assistance here so there is no further delay as we will ask for those pics.

Need better pic of engraving on strap hardware, interior Burberry stamp, serial number, exterior plate.

Please quote my response so that we can keep all the info about the item together.


----------



## lovemybeleo

Thanks a million addy!,
I have tried sending the link to listing for you as requested, but it shows my personal details as I have won the item and it has been shipped. Can you please help? Or If I give you item code will that be sufficient?


----------



## lovemybeleo

Addy said:


> Here is how you post a request:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry House Check Bowling Bag
> Item #: 262565728756
> Seller ID: fatsabe10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Burberry-House-Check-Bowling-Bag-/262565728756?rmvSB=true&nma=true&si=9ICBPoGUBwtWpK6fPgFRHkyfCAs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Then you must attach any pics that are required - see list in post 1 of this thread. It is best for you to request those pics in advance, before you request assistance here so there is no further delay as we will ask for those pics.
> 
> Need better pic of engraving on strap hardware, interior Burberry stamp, serial number, exterior plate.
> 
> Please quote my response so that we can keep all the info about the item together.



The item is on its way to me, I will send the pics within 3 days that you have requested, fingers crossed it checks out in your eyes. Seller mentioned it was purchased from Cslifornia 2 years ago from Burberry store.


----------



## lovemybeleo

Hi Addy! Here are the pics you have requested. I hope they are ok?


----------



## lovemybeleo

Additional pic


----------



## Addy

lovemybeleo said:


> Additional pic


Can you try for a few different angles for the plate engraving and the interior Burberry stamp?


----------



## lovemybeleo

Here you go, are they better?


----------



## lovemybeleo

A few more...


----------



## lovemybeleo

Two more


----------



## Addy

^^^ I'm not 100% comfortable with those markings. @terite can you please take a look? See previous page for more pics.


----------



## ipsum

Is this authentic belt from old times: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322211802439


----------



## Addy

ipsum said:


> Is this authentic belt from old times: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322211802439


Please read post 1 for format, thanks!


----------



## lovemybeleo

Here are some additional pics Addy and Terite.


----------



## Tiena

Hi all,
I bought this wallet at Tokyo Japan (second hand shop called Book-Off Bazar) for 10,000 yen. there is no label/ serial number inside the wallet. I wonder if japan also sell fake item in store. That's why I need your help to authenticate it for me. Thanks in advance =)


----------



## ipsum

Re Addy's comment:
Item Name: Burberry belt
Item Number: 322211802439
Seller ID: censored
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322211802439


----------



## phamsterjam

Item name: Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf in Camel Check





I know they're not the clearest of pics, but please tell me if there is any indication from these pictures it is authentic. It is greatly appreciated! Thank you so much beforehand.


----------



## lovemybeleo

Addy said:


> ^^^ I'm not 100% comfortable with those markings. @terite can you please take a look? See previous page for more pics.


Hi Addy and Terite. Can you please provide your advise on all the pics I have sent through since your comment Addy not being 100% . I won the item and if not authentic will return it. I'm nervously awaiting your replies. Thank you immensely for all your efforts to assist to date!


----------



## tweeety

Hello everyone  can you please help me authenticate this polo? 

Item name: Burberry polo (men's)











View attachment 3444070


----------



## Athorn

Hello!

I'm hoping to authenticate this Burberry purse. It was given to me ca. 2000, perhaps a year before or after. 

I think it is a Burberry Nova Check Tote. Its dimensions are 10x12.5x4.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Athorn

Oops! Here's the "Made in Italy" tag. I did not find any serial number.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks again! [emoji4]


----------



## terite

lovemybeleo said:


> Two more


Sorry - that one is a fake.
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

ipsum said:


> Is this authentic belt from old times: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322211802439


Post a photo of the markings on the back of the belt.
t


----------



## terite

Athorn said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm hoping to authenticate this Burberry purse. It was given to me ca. 2000, perhaps a year before or after.
> 
> I think it is a Burberry Nova Check Tote. Its dimensions are 10x12.5x4.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!
> That is an authentic nova check tote.
> No serial number for that era.
> t


----------



## terite

tweeety said:


> Hello everyone  can you please help me authenticate this polo?
> 
> Item name: Burberry polo (men's)
> Sorry that is a fake polo.
> I hope you can return it.
> t


----------



## terite

phamsterjam said:


> Item name: Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf in Camel Check
> Need to see clearer photos of the tags.
> Meanwhile don't pay.
> t


----------



## terite

Tiena said:


> Hi all,
> I bought this wallet at Tokyo Japan (second hand shop called Book-Off Bazar) for 10,000 yen. there is no label/ serial number inside the wallet. I wonder if japan also sell fake item in store. That's why I need your help to authenticate it for me. Thanks in advance =)
> Technically this item is not fake, but it is not Burberry as we know it.
> This is a much (cheaper) production - and make sure you are comfortable with the price - as these bags should be on par with FRAGRANCE bags in my opinion.
> t


----------



## terite

lovemybeleo said:


> Thanks Addy, the eBay listing has ended for this bag, but here are more pics. This is my first time and I am so sorry for not using the required format the first time. Is this okay?


That is too bad.
Note how MADEINITALY is all one word.
t


----------



## terite

phil33 said:


> Hello dears Authenticators
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate this Burberry bag please?
> Thanks a lot <>
> Item number: 222216323343
> seller: snowflake1933
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....6323343&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_849wt_1275


looks good
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone - please let me know.
(Summer holidays)
t


----------



## tweeety

Thank you T!!!  I also think it's a fake polo and u have already contact seller for a refund! 
Have a good day T


----------



## Athorn

Thanks very much, terite![emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## ipsum

terite said:


> Post a photo of the markings on the back of the belt.
> t


----------



## lovemybeleo

terite said:


> That is too bad.
> Note how MADEINITALY is all one word.
> t


This is fake?


----------



## terite

tweeety said:


> Thank you T!!!  I also think it's a fake polo and u have already contact seller for a refund!
> Have a good day T
> you are welcome.
> t


----------



## terite

Athorn said:


> Thanks very much, terite![emoji4][emoji106]


you are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

you are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

lovemybeleo said:


> This is fake?


yes, fake
t


----------



## terite

This is a vintage belt - from maybe 1980's-1990's - send a better photo of the buckle and maybe I could tell you a bit more - also there should be a size on that belt.
t


----------



## lovemybeleo

terite said:


> yes, fake
> t


Thank you so much T, I am so grateful of your feedback and expertise. I am returning it.


----------



## terite

lovemybeleo said:


> Thank you so much T, I am so grateful of your feedback and expertise. I am returning it.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Elluster

Hi there, I saw a burberry purse on ebay, but I'm not sure it's real or not, can anyone help me to authenticate it? These are the pictures from the seller. Thanks!


----------



## terite

Elluster said:


> Hi there, I saw a burberry purse on ebay, but I'm not sure it's real or not, can anyone help me to authenticate it? These are the pictures from the seller. Thanks!


Everything looks perfect.
t


----------



## Elluster

terite said:


> Everything looks perfect.
> t


Thank you for the reply!!


----------



## terite

Elluster said:


> Thank you for the reply!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## nicomia

Hi. Saw this in private market. Pls help to check the authenticity of this item.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

nicomia said:


> View attachment 3447867
> View attachment 3447866
> View attachment 3447864
> 
> Hi. Saw this in private market. Pls help to check the authenticity of this item.  Thanks in advance.


Send closer photos of the tags and the inside of the paper tag.
t


----------



## freepockets

Item Name: skncrinembmegchk200
Item Number: 1191915581
Seller ID: H4A3L2
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-clothi...burberry-scarf-brand-new-with-tags/1191915581

Dear authenticators, I would like you opinion on this when you get a chance! Thank you!


----------



## terite

freepockets said:


> Item Name: skncrinembmegchk200
> Item Number: 1191915581
> Seller ID: H4A3L2
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-other-clothi...burberry-scarf-brand-new-with-tags/1191915581
> 
> Dear authenticators, I would like you opinion on this when you get a chance! Thank you!


Need close and clear photos of all tags and labels - and a photo of the entire item.
t


----------



## GalaxySparkle

I've contacted the seller last week, but forgot to ask here. Unfortunately, he said he couldn't make better pics with his camera. However, the bag isn't sold. Maybe it's fake, so no-one wanted it?
TIA
Item Name (if you know it): *Nowa Torebka Burberry Orginał *(New Burberry Handbag Original)
Link (if available): http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=6426221633
Photos:


----------



## terite

GalaxySparkle said:


> I've contacted the seller last week, but forgot to ask here. Unfortunately, he said he couldn't make better pics with his camera. However, the bag isn't sold. Maybe it's fake, so no-one wanted it?
> TIA
> Item Name (if you know it): *Nowa Torebka Burberry Orginał *(New Burberry Handbag Original)
> Link (if available): http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=6426221633
> 
> This is fake -
> t


----------



## LouV

Hello, today I bought this Burberry purse and I would like to know if it's legit or fake. Unfortunately, I don't know the name of it, but I would be very grateful if one of you, dear Authenticators, provided me your opinion on this handbag. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Toby93

Hello,  Just for my own satisfaction, I am 99% sure this is an awful fake!  I had asked the seller for additional pics, but this thing is covered in stains and the plastic around the edge is damaged  If someone could take a look before I send it back, so I know what to tell eBay.  There is no "made in" tag on the inside.  Thanks so much.

Name:  Burberrys Tote Purse
Seller:  jewel2005ble
Number: 191946739427
Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/191946739427?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

LouV said:


> View attachment 3450111
> View attachment 3450113
> View attachment 3450115
> View attachment 3450116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, today I bought this Burberry purse and I would like to know if it's legit or fake. Unfortunately, I don't know the name of it, but I would be very grateful if one of you, dear Authenticators, provided me your opinion on this handbag. Thank you in advance.


Sorry - it is fake - there are two other fake ones on the photo link that you sent also
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Hello,  Just for my own satisfaction, I am 99% sure this is an awful fake!  I had asked the seller for additional pics, but this thing is covered in stains and the plastic around the edge is damaged  If someone could take a look before I send it back, so I know what to tell eBay.  There is no "made in" tag on the inside.  Thanks so much.
> 
> Name:  Burberrys Tote Purse
> Seller:  jewel2005ble
> Number: 191946739427
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/191946739427?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> t


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

Hi! I found this thrifting today and would love someone's opinion on this scarf. Unfortunately, there is no label (not expecting much from this but it was only a dollar!) Thanks in advance!!


----------



## LouV

terite said:


> Sorry - it is fake - there are two other fake ones on the photo link that you sent also
> t



Thank you very much.  All of the photos contain the same purse, by the way.


----------



## terite

ilovebuttahbags said:


> Hi! I found this thrifting today and would love someone's opinion on this scarf. Unfortunately, there is no label (not expecting much from this but it was only a dollar!) Thanks in advance!!
> 
> looks unusual to me.
> t


----------



## ilovebuttahbags

Yeah, I tried googling and couldn't find anything either. Thanks!


----------



## Toby93

Thank you so much  - I will request a return immediately


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi there, T!
Could you please help me with the following?  I was the winner and have included some of my own pics.  Thanks so much as usual!!!!
Name:  BURBERRY BRIT Patchwork Plaid Smock Top Blouse Size M
Item#:  162178178575
Seller:  Shinerbokk
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/162178178575?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi there, T!
> Could you please help me with the following?  I was the winner and have included some of my own pics.  Thanks so much as usual!!!!
> Name:  BURBERRY BRIT Patchwork Plaid Smock Top Blouse Size M
> Item#:  162178178575
> Seller:  Shinerbokk
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good
> t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Thank you so much  - I will request a return immediately


You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

ilovebuttahbags said:


> Yeah, I tried googling and couldn't find anything either. Thanks!


You are welcome. There are so many items - you can't always find similar items on google.

But the font looks odd and the placement, the design and the edges.
t


----------



## lovemybeleo

Hi valued authenticators, please check this scarf for me. It's a purchase from a while ago and just want your professional opinion please.


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi T!  Thanks so much for looking at this blouse (I tried to quote you so you would know which post but it's not working).  As usual, I sooooo appreciate your time and expertise!!!!


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi T, thanks so much for looking at this!!!!


----------



## terite

lovemybeleo said:


> Hi valued authenticators, please check this scarf for me. It's a purchase from a while ago and just want your professional opinion please
> 
> Label looks good - has it seen a  lot of wear? Shouldn't really be pilling if it is cashmere?
> t


----------



## lovemybeleo

Thanks T, I purchased off eBay as a pre-owned item. I have worn it for 2 seasons non stop (without a dry clean ). Authentic?
Thanks again!


----------



## terite

yes


lovemybeleo said:


> Thanks T, I purchased off eBay as a pre-owned item. I have worn it for 2 seasons non stop (without a dry clean ). Authentic?
> Thanks again!


yes - looks good
t


----------



## lovemybeleo

terite said:


> yes
> 
> yes - looks good
> t


Forever grateful ☺️ Thank you T


----------



## terite

lovemybeleo said:


> Forever grateful ☺️ Thank you T


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Peach08

Hi 
Looking to authenticate this wallet 

Thx! 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thank you!


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> Hi
> Looking to authenticate this wallet
> 
> Genuine pink nova check wallet.
> 
> Several years old.
> t


----------



## Peach08

Thanks for your quick response

I was questioning is authenticity, what are the signs that it is authentic


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> Thanks for your quick response
> 
> I was questioning is authenticity, what are the signs that it is authentic


Mostly that I am very familiar with this line - so I can spot right away the hallmarks of authenticity.
The Made in Italy stamp, the fabric, the alignment of the fabric - the color combination (pink/taupe), the Burberry stamp, the Burberry embossed zipper pull/shape of the zipper etc.
t


----------



## PaPalombo

Hi Terite!
May you please authenticate this coat?
Item Name: *trench coat burberry - lã*
Item Number: 17391656
Seller ID:scheyla

Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/trench-...391656&qid=vikbmj4wxyxi.-lnq&ref=3&sref=brand


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> Hi Terite!
> May you please authenticate this coat?
> Item Name: *trench coat burberry - lã*
> Item Number: 17391656
> Seller ID:scheyla
> 
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/trench-...391656&qid=vikbmj4wxyxi.-lnq&ref=3&sref=brand


Ask for a closeup photo of the tags at the neck.
t


----------



## Katri

Hello!
I own this vintage Burberry bag. YKK zipper inside. I am pretty sure its authentic.
Thank you very much in advance.
Kind regards,
Kate


----------



## terite

Katri said:


> Hello!
> I own this vintage Burberry bag. YKK zipper inside. I am pretty sure its authentic.
> Thank you very much in advance.
> Kind regards,
> Kate


Oh my, yes - and what incredible condition that is in!!! 
I own the matching luggage.
Here is an example of vintage patterning that does not follow the rules in many of the guides.
Genuine
t


----------



## aagh

Good morning! I'm new to burberry and this will officially be my very first purchase. I came across it on eBay and thought it was beautiful. The seller assured me it's authentic but I don't know much so I want to see if anyone knows if it is authentic and if it has a name. Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

aagh said:


> Good morning! I'm new to burberry and this will officially be my very first purchase. I came across it on eBay and thought it was beautiful. The seller assured me it's authentic but I don't know much so I want to see if anyone knows if it is authentic and if it has a name. Thanks so much!


I'm not sure that shoulder strap goes with that bag - what do you think?

I know this is authentic - but you should send photos of the lining and the interior tag that says MADE IN ITALY
Also the back of that tag AND a photo of the embossed zipper pull.

t


----------



## aagh

I just purchased it so I haven't received it yet. I'll message the seller and have her send me more pictures before she ships out just to be on the safe side. Will upload once I get more pictures. Thanks


----------



## terite

aagh said:


> I just purchased it so I haven't received it yet. I'll message the seller and have her send me more pictures before she ships out just to be on the safe side. Will upload once I get more pictures. Thanks



The main issue with that bag will be the condition of the FOUR BOTTOM corners - that is what I would ask to see.
t


----------



## aagh

She did write in the description no flaws so I figured if there was anything wrong with the corners that's definitely something I could take up with eBay. If she replies I'll bring that up as well. Hopefully I dont regret this purchase. It was cheap so it might be too good to be true.


----------



## terite

aagh said:


> She did write in the description no flaws so I figured if there was anything wrong with the corners that's definitely something I could take up with eBay. If she replies I'll bring that up as well. Hopefully I dont regret this purchase. It was cheap so it might be too good to be true.


It is a classic - I love that style - I love how it zips wide open.
t


----------



## Katri

terite said:


> Oh my, yes - and what incredible condition that is in!!!
> I own the matching luggage.
> Here is an example of vintage patterning that does not follow the rules in many of the guides.
> Genuine
> t


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Irinaiil

Hello. Can someone tell me if this is genuine? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

Irinaiil said:


> Hello. Can someone tell me if this is genuine? Many thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461526
> 
> Sorry - that one is fake - I hope you can return it.
> t


----------



## vt87

Hi there! I bought this Burberry trench on yesterday. It looks really nice, the fabric feels very comfortable and it's 100% cotton for sure, but I have my doubts about it's genuineness. Could you please authenticate it? Is it genuine or fake? Thank you very much!

Item name: Burberry Brit Men's trench coat

Links:
http://p1.vatera.hu/photos/27/10/84b8_1_big.jpg?v8

http://p2.vatera.hu/photos/27/10/84b8_2_big.jpg?v8

http://p1.vatera.hu/photos/27/10/84b8_3_big.jpg?v8

http://p2.vatera.hu/photos/27/10/84b8_4_big.jpg?v8

http://p1.vatera.hu/photos/27/10/84b8_5_big.jpg?v8

http://p2.vatera.hu/photos/27/10/84b8_6_big.jpg?v8

http://p1.vatera.hu/photos/27/10/84b8_7_big.jpg?v8


----------



## terite

vt87 said:


> Hi there! I bought this Burberry trench on yesterday. It looks really nice, the fabric feels very comfortable and it's 100% cotton for sure, but I have my doubts about it's genuineness. Could you please authenticate it? Is it genuine or fake? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Brit Men's trench coat
> 
> Links:
> Ok, so I have some concerns here
> Can you take a straight on, in focus photo of the label at the neck and the content tag label, and a photo of the coat open showing the lining placement.
> 
> The size is 4/6 so I don't think it is men's  - do you?
> Where did you get it?
> t


----------



## LuvnMyBags

Hello.
Looking for help with my first Burberry purchase.

Item Name: Burberry Shimmer Check Tote (?)
ebay seller: badcatbooboo
Item #: 262607024131
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262607024131?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

More pics attached. Thank you so very much!


----------



## jerrizhao

Can someone please help me authenticate this?  The auction is ending soon, so I really hope someone can tell me if it is worth the price or not.  Thank you.

Item Name: Burberry Brand New Authentic Pewter Check bag
Item Number: 112121155339
Seller ID: ngleka
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11212115...c04122f2bb6&bu=43100783372&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## vt87

vt87 said: ↑
Hi there! I bought this Burberry trench on yesterday. It looks really nice, the fabric feels very comfortable and it's 100% cotton for sure, but I have my doubts about it's genuineness. Could you please authenticate it? Is it genuine or fake? Thank you very much!

Item name: Burberry Brit Men's trench coat

Links:
Ok, so I have some concerns here
Can you take a straight on, in focus photo of the label at the neck and the content tag label, and a photo of the coat open showing the lining placement.

The size is 4/6 so I don't think it is men's - do you?
Where did you get it?
t

Yes, I can take more photos later on today. I bought it from a Hungarian auction site (it's like e-bay, I'm from Hungary and I'm male as well), the seller was also male. The storm patch is also on the right side of the coat, that's the feature of the men's coat, as far as I know. By the way it's fit me very well, I'm 182 cm and 72 kg. Thanks for your help!


----------



## terite

LuvnMyBags said:


> Hello.
> Looking for help with my first Burberry purchase.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Shimmer Check Tote (?)
> ebay seller: badcatbooboo
> Item #: 262607024131
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262607024131?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> More pics attached. Thank you so very much!


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

jerrizhao said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this?  The auction is ending soon, so I really hope someone can tell me if it is worth the price or not.  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brand New Authentic Pewter Check bag
> Item Number: 112121155339
> Seller ID: ngleka
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11212115...c04122f2bb6&bu=43100783372&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


Looks good
t


----------



## vt87

Item name: Burberry Brit Men's trench coat

More photos attached as promised. Thanks.


----------



## terite

It i


vt87 said:


> Item name: Burberry Brit Men's trench coat
> 
> More photos attached as promised. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3462744
> 
> View attachment 3462753
> View attachment 3462749
> 
> View attachment 3462746


It is fake for sure - sorry - I hope that you can return it.
t


----------



## Irinaiil

Looking to buy a burberry scarf. What s your opinion on this one?


----------



## jerrizhao

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Thanks, T.  My first Burberry purchase, super excited.


----------



## terite

Irinaiil said:


> Looking to buy a burberry scarf. What s your opinion on this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463261
> View attachment 3463262
> View attachment 3463263
> View attachment 3463264
> View attachment 3463265
> View attachment 3463266



fake
t


----------



## terite

jerrizhao said:


> Thanks, T.  My first Burberry purchase, super excited.


You are welcome
t


----------



## starlv

Hi,

Appreciate help to authenticate this coat. Thank u so much!

Item Name: Burberry quilted jacket
Seller: arora89
Item #: 201657958474
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/burberry-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## terite

starlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate help to authenticate this coat. Thank u so much!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry quilted jacket
> Seller: arora89
> Item #: 201657958474
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/burberry-quilted-jacket-/201657958474?hash=item2ef3c0404a:g:6~EAAOSw9IpXx2A7&nma=true&si=11ZttY0CpZNIt1O67C21Qpfv14E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Authentic!
t


----------



## vt87

terite said:


> It i
> 
> It is fake for sure - sorry - I hope that you can return it.
> t



thanks..


----------



## vt87

Hi again,

Looking to buy this one, it's not a Sandringham for sure, but is it authentic? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Mens burberry sandringham mid-length honey trench coat EU 46
Seller: trickyspike111
Item #: *302064865869*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30206486586...792b8427640&bu=44371075430&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## terite

vt87 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Looking to buy this one, it's not a Sandringham for sure, but is it authentic? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Mens burberry sandringham mid-length honey trench coat EU 46
> Seller: trickyspike111
> Item #: *302064865869*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30206486586...792b8427640&bu=44371075430&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


I really like to see the content tag and a button.
t


----------



## aagh

Good afternoon...ok so my bag finally arrived and I would like to attach more pictures just to be 100% sure it's real. Please let me know if anything looks suspicious. Thanks so much!


----------



## aagh

Here they are. Any additional information will be appreciated thanks


----------



## terite

aagh said:


> Here they are. Any additional information will be appreciated thanks


Still 100 percent real.
t


----------



## aagh

What a relief! Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

aagh said:


> What a relief! Thanks so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## slljackie

Hello, 
Please authenticate these bags if you don't mind? I love red, and want to buy my first authentic Burberry bag. Thank you very much!
This seller's prada bags are fake, based on the 'R' look of it, but she said they are authentic. So, not sure about this seller at all. 

Item no: 172330794564, 182268676497, 182268668775
seller name: yokohama-premium
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBER...ck-Leather-Free-Shipping-757r31-/172330794564
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBER...ed-Leather-Free-Shipping-757f29-/182268676497
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBER...Burberry-Check-Free-Ship-757r33-/182268668775


----------



## hydrosol

hello, I bought this scarf,  but not very sure, would you please help me to authenticate it, many thanks!


Item Name:burberry pink/tan scarve
Item Number:152237335274
Seller ID:3044shirley
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-PI...PkU8zC8OXOIby27MnYsF0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

more pictures here:


----------



## terite

hydrosol said:


> hello, I bought this scarf,  but not very sure, would you please help me to authenticate it, many thanks!
> 
> 
> Item Name:burberry pink/tan scarve
> Item Number:152237335274
> Seller ID:3044shirley
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-PINK-TAN-SCARVE-100-CASHEMERE-NORSTROMS-NEW-WITH-OUT-TAGS-/152237335274?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=rlYY4OPkU8zC8OXOIby27MnYsF0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> more pictures here:


genuine
t


----------



## terite

slljackie said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate these bags if you don't mind? I love red, and want to buy my first authentic Burberry bag. Thank you very much!
> This seller's prada bags are fake, based on the 'R' look of it, but she said they are authentic. So, not sure about this seller at all.
> 
> Item no: 172330794564, 182268676497, 182268668775
> seller name: yokohama-premium
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBER...ck-Leather-Free-Shipping-757r31-/172330794564
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBER...ed-Leather-Free-Shipping-757f29-/182268676497
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBER...Burberry-Check-Free-Ship-757r33-/182268668775


The first two are made in Japan under license and vintage (not the quality of similar bags made in Italy for example
Third one is vintage - authentic Burberry london - made in Italy
t


----------



## slljackie

terite said:


> The first two are made in Japan under license and vintage (not the quality of similar bags made in Italy for example
> Third one is vintage - authentic Burberry london - made in Italy
> t


You are awesome, many thanks.


----------



## vt87

terite said:


> I really like to see the content tag and a button.
> t



Item Name: Mens burberry sandringham mid-length honey trench coat EU 46
Seller: trickyspike111
Item #: *302064865869*

More photos:
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/ZeoAAOSw8w1X2YMj/s-l1600.jpg
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/VAUAAOSwTA9X2YP7/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## terite

slljackie said:


> You are awesome, many thanks.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

vt87 said:


> Item Name: Mens burberry sandringham mid-length honey trench coat EU 46
> Seller: trickyspike111
> Item #: *302064865869*
> 
> More photos:
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/ZeoAAOSw8w1X2YMj/s-l1600.jpg
> http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/VAUAAOSwTA9X2YP7/s-l1600.jpg


perfect - genuine
t


----------



## hydrosol

terite said:


> genuine
> t


many thanks!!!


----------



## vt87

terite said:


> perfect - genuine
> t


thank you very much!


----------



## Mbiehler

Hi!  Purchased this Burberry Brit Diamond Quilted jacket and couple of items seem off to me. Can you authenticate? Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## roxolania

Hi,
  I got this scarf at a thrift shop and am wondering if it is genuine. It is not a smooth weave but rather is a kind of marled knobby knit. It looks like house check but has gold metallic threads throughout as well as random non-metallic pastel threads. It has been worn with only one tag.  I hope my picture is not too blurry - if it is I will try again.  Thanks for you help.


----------



## terite

hydrosol said:


> many thanks!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

vt87 said:


> thank you very much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Mbiehler said:


> Hi!  Purchased this Burberry Brit Diamond Quilted jacket and couple of items seem off to me. Can you authenticate? Thank you so much in advance for your help!


FAKE 
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

roxolania said:


> Hi,
> I got this scarf at a thrift shop and am wondering if it is genuine. It is not a smooth weave but rather is a kind of marled knobby knit. It looks like house check but has gold metallic threads throughout as well as random non-metallic pastel threads. It has been worn with only one tag.  I hope my picture is not too blurry - if it is I will try again.  Thanks for you help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467657


Send a photo of the entire scarf.
t


----------



## peij90

Hi,

i bought a Burberry tote bag from my friend. I need help from authenticator to verify authenticity of my bag. Here attached few photos of my bag. 

Item Name: Burberry Tote 
Item Number: [dont know]
Seller ID: [Friend] 
Link: https://flic.kr/s/aHskH1LbcH

Thank you so much .


----------



## roxolania

terite said:


> Send a photo of the entire scarf.
> t


 
Hi, here is a picture of the whole scarf (a little bit bunched up on one side to fit in frame). Thanks again.


----------



## terite

peij90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i bought a Burberry tote bag from my friend. I need help from authenticator to verify authenticity of my bag. Here attached few photos of my bag.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Tote
> Item Number: [dont know]
> Seller ID: [Friend]
> Link: https://flic.kr/s/aHskH1LbcH
> 
> Thank you so much .


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

roxolania said:


> Hi, here is a picture of the whole scarf (a little bit bunched up on one side to fit in frame). Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468150


I have one of those too.
Authentic
t


----------



## Mbiehler

terite said:


> FAKE
> I hope you can return it.
> t


Thank your time! Can you tell me what  incorrect with the knockoff?


----------



## terite

Mbiehler said:


> Thank your time! Can you tell me what  incorrect with the knockoff?


Absolutely everything is incorrect with it - it is  fake.
t


----------



## Annapiaccianna

Hi, i bought this scarf few days ago , can you tell me this one is authentic or not ? Have cashmere scarf made in italy or not ? Thanks for helping me .


----------



## Annapiaccianna

Hi, i bought this scarf few days ago , can you tell me this one is authentic or not ? Have cashmere scarf made in italy or not ? Thanks for helping me .


----------



## terite

Annapiaccianna said:


> Hi, i bought this scarf few days ago , can you tell me this one is authentic or not ? Have cashmere scarf made in italy or not ? Thanks for helping me .


Send a photo of the paper tags - a clearer shot of the sewn on Burberry tags
t


----------



## terite

Annapiaccianna said:


> Hi, i bought this scarf few days ago , can you tell me this one is authentic or not ? Have cashmere scarf made in italy or not ? Thanks for helping me .


The tags look muddy and they are in the wrong place.
t


----------



## Annapiaccianna

This is the tag of the red one and the black one . Both tags have the codice writings under the tags . 
The seller explained me this : have 2 kinds of cashmere , one kind of cashmere is made from scotland and it s famous with the check brown classic color and in this kind of scarf will never see the tags made in italy , just the tags made in scotland . And factory in  italy can not produce this kind of brown classic color scarf . Another kind of cashmere is made from italy , the model scarf is one side brown classic color and other side is printed animal ( alike the red one and the dark one - prorsum line , i sent pictures for u) and they have the tags made in italy ( not the tag made in scotland) , and in this kind of model will never have the tag made from scotland. They explained me so , so i dont know it s authentic or not. Can u help me .


----------



## Annapiaccianna

And i saw this kind of red scarf is selling on ebay and they guaranteed 100% authentic Burberry with double money back , and i saw this seller have 99.8% of good feedback from customers. 
So i dont know authentic or not .


----------



## terite

Annapiaccianna said:


> And i saw this kind of red scarf is selling on ebay and they guaranteed 100% authentic Burberry with double money back , and i saw this seller have 99.8% of good feedback from customers.
> So i dont know authentic or not .


What someone else is selling has nothing to do with authenticating your scarf - 
t


----------



## terite

Annapiaccianna said:


> This is the tag of the red one and the black one . Both tags have the codice writings under the tags .
> The seller explained me this : have 2 kinds of cashmere , one kind of cashmere is made from scotland and it s famous with the check brown classic color and in this kind of scarf will never see the tags made in italy , just the tags made in scotland . And factory in  italy can not produce this kind of brown classic color scarf . Another kind of cashmere is made from italy , the model scarf is one side brown classic color and other side is printed animal ( alike the red one and the dark one - prorsum line , i sent pictures for u) and they have the tags made in italy ( not the tag made in scotland) , and in this kind of model will never have the tag made from scotland. They explained me so , so i dont know it s authentic or not. Can u help me .


Burberry scarves are made in Italy and in Scotland (and in lots of other places) - depends on the vintage and the item.
Both of these look good.
t


----------



## Annapiaccianna

Thanks for your helping ☺️ .


----------



## terite

Annapiaccianna said:


> Thanks for your helping ☺️ .


You are welcome.
t


----------



## andersob834

Hello! Was hoping someone could authenticate this scarf. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Authentic new Burberry women Check Silk Cashmere velour Check Scarf
Item Number: 262631190442
Seller ID: ticocoty
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262631190442?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

andersob834 said:


> Hello! Was hoping someone could authenticate this scarf. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic new Burberry women Check Silk Cashmere velour Check Scarf
> Item Number: 262631190442
> Seller ID: ticocoty
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262631190442?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Fake = please report that
t


----------



## Nisreen Andraous

hi, can you please help me authenticate two items I bought from eBay. I asked both sellers, they said authntic. Now I'm learning that people lie on eBay  I reall would appreciate if you can look at this scarf and bag and let me know. Thanks


----------



## Nisreen Andraous

Please let me know if you need more pictures? Thank you so much


----------



## terite

Nisreen Andraous said:


> hi, can you please help me authenticate two items I bought from eBay. I asked both sellers, they said authntic. Now I'm learning that people lie on eBay  I reall would appreciate if you can look at this scarf and bag and let me know. Thanks


You have lots of the right photos - but too blurry for me - try again. Also include the content tag on the scarf.
t


----------



## Nisreen Andraous

terite said:


> You have lots of the right photos - but too blurry for me - try again. Also include the content tag on the scarf.
> t


Thanks Terite, I'm going to uplode more picture. Hope they are better this time. thanks for your time and help


----------



## Nisreen Andraous

This is picture of the scarf, it did not come with any other tags though. Just one with Burberry on it. I researched the scarf and I know that this patern was made into scarfs by Burberry.


----------



## melaniep

Hello,

I'm looking to purchase this scarf online. Not sure if it's possible to spot if this is a a fake or real?
Attached pictures.


----------



## terite

Nisreen Andraous said:


> This is picture of the scarf, it did not come with any other tags though. Just one with Burberry on it. I researched the scarf and I know that this patern was made into scarfs by Burberry.


Both authentic
t


----------



## terite

melaniep said:


> View attachment 3471787
> View attachment 3471788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to purchase this scarf online. Not sure if it's possible to spot if this is a a fake or real?
> Attached pictures.


Looks good
t


----------



## Nisreen Andraous

terite said:


> Both authentic
> t


Thank you so much, I really appreciate ur help and happy that both are authentic.


----------



## melaniep

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

Nisreen Andraous said:


> Thank you so much, I really appreciate ur help and happy that both are authentic.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

melaniep said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Philwong

Hey terite can you see if this is authentic?


----------



## terite

authentic
t


----------



## sspursegal

Good grief, I WISH I had seen this forum prior to purchasing a Burberry purse. I am currently at war with Gilt. Before I purchased, they assured me they were a reliable vendor and I believed it because I have seen other products (ie Cartier and Movado) being sold on Gilt with the disclaimer that they are not an authorized seller. And so I purchased. Previous replies are right, I should have gone to Burberry PRIOR to purchasing to verify Gilt as a reliable seller. Burberry has told me that they are not. Furthermore, there are some faint stains and micro-tears on the purse that I have sent 15 pictures of but my account is likely flagged and Gilt CS is saying they have been warned to NOT issue refunds on this purchase. I have filed a claim with PayPal (I wish I knew about authenticate4u before this. I am trying to get authentication documentation). I have also filed a complaint through the BBB. If neither of those avenues work (I paid with debit via Paypal by mistake so I can't have my bank look into this in the same capacity as a CC company would), I will be sending a complaint to the Consumers Protection Agency. Gilt is despicable. I was also one of the first members of Gilt with the invite-only feature and am saddened that THIS is what it has come to. I will fight back out of principle and after this I will NEVER use them again. Will keep you all posted on the outcome. #GiltSUCKS #BurberryJustice


----------



## terite

sspursegal said:


> Good grief, I WISH I had seen this forum prior to purchasing a Burberry purse.
> 
> We have not seen the purse in question - therefore your comments are not appropriate here.
> t


----------



## sspursegal

Am I allowed to post pictures here? I'm new to the site. Will the site authenticate for me?


----------



## Addy

sspursegal said:


> Am I allowed to post pictures here? I'm new to the site. Will the site authenticate for me?


Please read post 1 of this thread and post your request accordingly.


----------



## terite

sspursegal said:


> Am I allowed to post pictures here? I'm new to the site. Will the site authenticate for me?


Yes, we will authenticate for you - but you must, as Addy says, read post #1.
t


----------



## Pokpokelite

Dear authenticators

Would you please help me to authenticate this scarf? (Bought on Trendsales)
Name: Burberry classic cashmere scarf

Thank you.


----------



## terite

Pokpokelite said:


> Dear authenticators
> 
> Would you please help me to authenticate this scarf? (Bought on Trendsales)
> Name: Burberry classic cashmere scarf
> 
> Thank you.


Can you send a clear, close photo of the Burberry label that is on the front. Thanks
t


----------



## Pokpokelite

terite said:


> Can you send a clear, close photo of the Burberry label that is on the front. Thanks
> t


----------



## terite

Bump for Addy
t


----------



## In Young

Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much in advance. It is from Jomasshop!

The following is the link of the bag:
http://www.jomashop.com/burberry-3964267.html


----------



## terite

In Young said:


> View attachment 3478105
> View attachment 3478106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much in advance. It is from Jomasshop!
> 
> The following is the link of the bag:
> http://www.jomashop.com/burberry-3964267.html





In Young said:


> View attachment 3478105
> View attachment 3478106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much in advance. It is from Jomasshop!
> 
> The following is the link of the bag:
> http://www.jomashop.com/burberry-3964267.html


Your photos are too blurry to tell - I also need the interior tags - resend the exterior, interior and the burberry stamp
t


----------



## Reph89

Hi guys, 
Would you be able to authenticate this scarf for me please?
I've been looking for an ivory scarf for a long time, so I'm hoping this is real.

Item Name: Burberry lightweight Check Cashmere and Silk Scarf – Ivory
Item Number: 172340953076
Seller ID: will_2k9
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/172340953076

Thank you in advance x


----------



## terite

Reph89 said:


> Hi guys,
> Would you be able to authenticate this scarf for me please?
> I've been looking for an ivory scarf for a long time, so I'm hoping this is real.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry lightweight Check Cashmere and Silk Scarf – Ivory
> Item Number: 172340953076
> Seller ID: will_2k9
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/172340953076
> 
> Thank you in advance x


Need to see the other Burberry label - also a photo showing the entire scarf
t


----------



## loska

Hi there! 

Can you help me with this scarf/foulard? 

I believe name is Katey or something like this!

Here are photos, ask me for others! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reph89

terite said:


> Need to see the other Burberry label - also a photo showing the entire scarf
> t


----------



## Reph89

Reph89 said:


> View attachment 3478745
> View attachment 3478746
> View attachment 3478745


Hope I posted that correctly . Apologies if I didn't.


----------



## Reph89

Reph89 said:


> Hi guys,
> Would you be able to authenticate this scarf for me please?
> I've been looking for an ivory scarf for a long time, so I'm hoping this is real.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry lightweight Check Cashmere and Silk Scarf – Ivory
> Item Number: 172340953076
> Seller ID: will_2k9
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/172340953076
> 
> Thank you in advance x



Just realised how to quote original post.
Sorry for any confusion. These are the Additional pictures asked for x


----------



## terite

loska said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Can you help me with this scarf/foulard?
> 
> I believe name is Katey or something like this!
> 
> Here are photos, ask me for others!
> looks good
> t


----------



## terite

Reph89 said:


> View attachment 3478757
> View attachment 3478758
> View attachment 3478756
> 
> 
> Just realised how to quote original post.
> Sorry for any confusion. These are the Additional pictures asked for x



Please send closeup - clear photos of all tags.
t


----------



## Reph89

Reph89 said:


> Hi guys,
> Would you be able to authenticate this scarf for me please?
> I've been looking for an ivory scarf for a long time, so I'm hoping this is real.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry lightweight Check Cashmere and Silk Scarf – Ivory
> Item Number: 172340953076
> Seller ID: will_2k9
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/172340953076
> 
> Thank you in advance x



Hope these are clear enough? The seller sent these including a picture of the receipt. Do you need more pictures of the "content" label?


----------



## terite

Reph89 said:


> View attachment 3479255
> View attachment 3479253
> View attachment 3479254
> 
> 
> Hope these are clear enough? The seller sent these including a picture of the receipt. Do you need more pictures of the "content" label?


I like to see the tags really clear and close up - yes, including the content tags.
t (nice to see the paper tag too, but I do not see the entire thing)


----------



## Reph89

terite said:


> I like to see the tags really clear and close up - yes, including the content tags.
> t (nice to see the paper tag too, but I do not see the entire thing)



Ok, i will ask the seller and get back to you, thank you


----------



## Reph89

Reph89 said:


> Hi guys,
> Would you be able to authenticate this scarf for me please?
> I've been looking for an ivory scarf for a long time, so I'm hoping this is real.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry lightweight Check Cashmere and Silk Scarf – Ivory
> Item Number: 172340953076
> Seller ID: will_2k9
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/172340953076
> 
> Thank you in advance x



I've asked for another picture of the Burberry label but thought I'd upload what I've been sent so far. 
Please let me know if there's anything else you need


----------



## Reph89

terite said:


> I like to see the tags really clear and close up - yes, including the content tags.
> t (nice to see the paper tag too, but I do not see the entire thing)





Reph89 said:


> View attachment 3479506
> View attachment 3479505
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked for another picture of the Burberry label but thought I'd upload what I've been sent so far.
> Please let me know if there's anything else you need



This is the other picture....I'm aware it's not that clear so I've asked for another


----------



## terite

Reph89 said:


> View attachment 3479506
> View attachment 3479505
> 
> 
> 
> I've asked for another picture of the Burberry label but thought I'd upload what I've been sent so far.
> Please let me know if there's anything else you need


Everything looks in order
t


----------



## Reph89

terite said:


> Everything looks in order
> t


thank you so much for your patience and help! x


----------



## cannella

Hello dears Authenticators
Can you help me to authenticate this Burberrys vintage bag please?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Mira1285

Hello!
My first post here. Could you please authenticate this jacket? Hopefully the pics are okay!  thank you!


----------



## terite

Reph89 said:


> thank you so much for your patience and help! x


YOu are welcome
t


----------



## terite

cannella said:


> Hello dears Authenticators
> Can you help me to authenticate this Burberrys vintage bag please?
> Thanks a lot [
> Authentic vintage
> t


----------



## terite

Mira1285 said:


> Hello!
> My first post here. Could you please authenticate this jacket? Hopefully the pics are okay!  thank you!


Genuine
t


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi T!
Could you please help me with the following?  Many many thanks in advance!

Name:  BURBERRY SLEEVELESS BLOUSE RUFFLE SHIRRED
Seller:  monificentbricabrac
Item:  371746347579
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/371746347579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cannella

Is authentic? Thanks


----------



## cherryrouge

Dear terite, what do you think about this trench coat?
Item: Burberry London Trench Coat 
Item number: 262632021337
Seller: beesok
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262632021337 
Additional photos:


----------



## cherryrouge

cherryrouge said:


> Dear terite, what do you think about this trench coat?
> Item: Burberry London Trench Coat
> Item number: 262632021337
> Seller: beesok
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262632021337
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 3481014
> View attachment 3481015
> View attachment 3481016
> View attachment 3481017
> View attachment 3481018
> View attachment 3481019
> View attachment 3481020
> View attachment 3481021
> View attachment 3481022
> View attachment 3481024



More photos:


----------



## cherryrouge

cherryrouge said:


> More photos:
> View attachment 3481025
> View attachment 3481026
> View attachment 3481027
> View attachment 3481028
> View attachment 3481029
> View attachment 3481030
> View attachment 3481031
> View attachment 3481032
> View attachment 3481033
> View attachment 3481034



Last:








Thanks! [emoji882]


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi T!
> Could you please help me with the following?  Many many thanks in advance!
> 
> Name:  BURBERRY SLEEVELESS BLOUSE RUFFLE SHIRRED
> Seller:  monificentbricabrac
> Item:  371746347579
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/371746347579?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

cannella said:


> Is authentic? Thanks


Yes, authentic.
Vintage (old)
t


----------



## terite

cherryrouge said:


> Last:
> View attachment 3481035
> View attachment 3481036
> View attachment 3481037
> View attachment 3481038
> View attachment 3481039
> View attachment 3481040
> 
> 
> Thanks! [emoji882]


Authentic
t


----------



## cherryrouge

Thank you so much terite! You are a star!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## terite

cherryrouge said:


> Thank you so much terite! You are a star!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


You are welcome!
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



Thanks so much, T!  You are the BEST!!!!!


----------



## Madeleine33

Dear authenticators

would you please help me to authenticate this bag?

Thanks a lot


----------



## terite

Madeleine33 said:


> Dear authenticators
> 
> would you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Need a better photo of the interior and the tags.
t


----------



## Madeleine33

Photos:


----------



## terite

Madeleine33 said:


> Photos:


Looks like an old one - but legit.
t


----------



## Madeleine33

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## terite

Madeleine33 said:


> Thank you very much for your help


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Suztor

Dear Authenticators, please help me authenticate this scarf
Item: Giant check wool/silk gauze scarf
Color: Camel check 
Thank you!


----------



## terite

Suztor said:


> Dear Authenticators, please help me authenticate this scarf
> Item: Giant check wool/silk gauze scarf
> Color: Camel check
> Thank you!
> Send a photo of the entire scarf.t


----------



## Suztor

Good afternoon, 
I hope these work, the scarf is super long it's hard to capture. If you need anything else let me know. Thank you!


----------



## terite

Suztor said:


> Good afternoon,
> I hope these work, the scarf is super long it's hard to capture. If you need anything else let me know. Thank you!
> Everything looks good here
> t


----------



## Suztor

Thank you so much, appreciate your time!


----------



## terite

Suztor said:


> Thank you so much, appreciate your time!


you are welcome
t


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear Terite, I am wondering what are your thoughts on this one, please? 
Seller    shubnuasi_0 
name   100% Authentic Giant Exploded Check Burberry Scarf Camel Unisex
item number  112156698907
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112156698...ffe27e62a02&bu=43298782231&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

TIA!x


----------



## guegue

hello, please:


----------



## Mira1285

Hello!
Could you please tell me, fake or genuine?  thank you


----------



## Madeleine33

Hello terite,
could you please help me again and validate if the scarf is original?
Thank you


----------



## LizzieKate

Hello, 

Is this scarf authentic?


----------



## terite

So


Madeleine33 said:


> Hello terite,
> could you please help me again and validate if the scarf is original?
> Thank you


Sorry - fake - I hope you can return that
t


----------



## terite

Lo


LizzieKate said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this scarf authentic?


looks like a legit vintage - pre 1998 scarf. Check for moth holes.
t


----------



## terite

Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Mira1285 said:


> Hello!
> Could you please tell me, fake or genuine?  thank you





Gravitsap said:


> Dear Terite, I am wondering what are your thoughts on this one, please?
> Seller    shubnuasi_0
> name   100% Authentic Giant Exploded Check Burberry Scarf Camel Unisex
> item number  112156698907
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112156698...ffe27e62a02&bu=43298782231&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> TIA!x


My thoughts are fake - report that.
t


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear Terite, you have advised that this one is fake 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...ffe27e62a02&bu=43298782231&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
And I would like to report it. I trust your opinion 100 percent and your word is enough for me,  but in the eBay field I need to give them the reason. Please tell me how did you conclude it's fake and I write it down for them. Thank you very much x


----------



## Mira1285

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Sorry, is this answer to my post #7018? 
Mira


----------



## Madeleine33

Thank you ever so much!!!


----------



## terite

Mira1285 said:


> Hello!
> Could you please tell me, fake or genuine?  thank you


Genuine Burberrry Brit quilted jacket.
t


----------



## terite

Madeleine33 said:


> Thank you ever so much!!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Dear Terite, you have advised that this one is fake
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-53481-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=UKlink&mpre=http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112156698907?euid=51b5ba2e486748d797f76ffe27e62a02&bu=43298782231&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> And I would like to report it. I trust your opinion 100 percent and your word is enough for me,  but in the eBay field I need to give them the reason. Please tell me how did you conclude it's fake and I write it down for them. Thank you very much x


Ebay wants:
Counterfeit and Infringement
Counterfeit
Fake scarf 
(Label looks wrong - some packaging is staged and fake)


----------



## BunnyHuns

I've got a scarf question too. I'm trying to hone my skills picking out authentic tags, especially on scarves. I think the scarf from the post above mine is an authentic vintage scarf judging from the tags alone but I'm not an expert which is why I'm here. 

If I were to judge the scarves in my photo, I'd say the top one is fake because the legs of the R's are too straight. I'd say the bottom one is an authentic vintage scarf but I'm a little usure since the  R and the B are connected, which I haven't seen before. What's your take?


----------



## terite

BunnyHuns said:


> I've got a scarf question too. I'm trying to hone my skills picking out authentic tags, especially on scarves. I think the scarf from the post above mine is an authentic vintage scarf judging from the tags alone but I'm not an expert which is why I'm here.
> 
> If I were to judge the scarves in my photo, I'd say the top one is fake because the legs of the R's are too straight. I'd say the bottom one is an authentic vintage scarf but I'm a little usure since the  R and the B are connected, which I haven't seen before. What's your take?



I like to see the entire scarf, not just the label.

The top label does not look right - and you are right - the letters do look a bit too rigid.

The second label - not certain - I would like to see the scarf as the vintage Burberrys - with an s have been faked quite well, so you need to see the scarf. 

Both scarves - the fringe looks wrong.

t


----------



## meagp

Hi! Any help authenticating this Burberry bag would be greatly appreciated! I've already purchased it on Ebay and believed it was a Prorsum Earlsburn bag, but I have questions now that I have it in my possession. To note, the seller said "her daughter purchased it for her while vacationing in Europe" when I asked.

My reasons to doubt authenticity:
1) The authenticity card the seller left in the bag is for a Burberry London leather bag, the outside plaque says Burberry Prorsum, and the inside says "Burberry Established 1856".
And compared to online photos of Earlsburn bags:
2) The zipper on the inside pocket looks different.
3) No photos exist of this bag in all suede, just leather and suede compliments.
4) The handles seem to be missing a small rivet (?, I don't know what to call it).
5) The front cinch/pull (?) looks different.
6) The leather drawstring is not cord, it's stitched.
7) There is no tag /serial number of any sort inside the bag.
And 8) There are no feet on the bottom of the bag.

Though I looked at other site photos, I primarily referenced this bag:
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/burberry-prorsum-earlsburn-satchel

Either way, the bag is beautiful, and I sure hope it's authentic!

Thank you for reading my post! 

I don't have a Photobucket account and couldn't figure out how to get a URL for my images to use the paperclip button. I but them in a box.com folder here:
https://app.box.com/s/gefr1leb1qpy4qdg3ke0wqa2net64eu9


----------



## guegue

Hello dear terite
Can you help me to authenticate the  Burberrys  bag please in page 468?
Thanks a lot
merci beaucoup!


----------



## terite

guegue said:


> hello, please:


Sorry that I missed your post.
This is an authentic Stowell tote
t


----------



## terite

meagp said:


> Hi! Any help authenticating this Burberry bag would be greatly appreciated! I've already purchased it on Ebay and believed it was a Prorsum Earlsburn bag, but I have questions now that I have it in my possession. To note, the seller said "her daughter purchased it for her while vacationing in Europe" when I asked.
> 
> My reasons to doubt authenticity:
> 1) The authenticity card the seller left in the bag is for a Burberry London leather bag, the outside plaque says Burberry Prorsum, and the inside says "Burberry Established 1856".
> Are there any fabric tags in any of the pockets?
> t


----------



## LvGirl357

Is this authentic?

Pink Burberry Scarf
Poshmark


----------



## LvGirl357

Or is this one authentic?


----------



## Reph89

Hello all!
Would you mind authenticating the follow scarf for me please?

Item Name: Burberry cashmere scarf
Item Number: 152270341156
Seller ID: achitsoneuk
Link: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/152270341156

Many thanks! x


----------



## terite

LvGirl357 said:


> Or is this one authentic?


Too many scarves at one - I think more than one scarf in the first set of photos - second set - need a clear shot of the label - too blurry to tell.
t


----------



## terite

Reph89 said:


> Hello all!
> Would you mind authenticating the follow scarf for me please?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry cashmere scarf
> Item Number: 152270341156
> Seller ID: achitsoneuk
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/152270341156
> 
> Many thanks! x


Looks good 
t


----------



## Dreams Work

My Dear Terite,
I'm back lol physically and back to Burberry too.

I found this bag in ebay but couldn't send authentication request for it straight away as it was ending soon at the time, so I took the risk and won it.
The seller is very nice and I just got it today. 
It's very light compared to my other Burberry bags and it's the first time to find a black fabric tag for the made in xxx, which raised my suspension. And who's better than you to tell me about it?
Would you please help?

 Item:Genuine Burberry 100% leather black shopper 

Seller: Valeriev_2012
Item number: 201672467889
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201672467889

Kindly check out the pictures I took too.

Big Hug xxx







Dreams Work


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Hello Burberry community!! This looks to good to be true. ! Is it real? Thanks!!!

Item: Burberry nova bag
Seller: next-innovation
Item number: 142133984806
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142133984806?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Gravitsap

That's great, thank you xxx


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> My Dear Terite,
> I'm back lol physically and back to Burberry too.
> 
> I found this bag in ebay but couldn't send authentication request for it straight away as it was ending soon at the time, so I took the risk and won it.
> The seller is very nice and I just got it today.
> It's very light compared to my other Burberry bags and it's the first time to find a black fabric tag for the made in xxx, which raised my suspension. And who's better than you to tell me about it?
> Would you please help?
> 
> Item:Genuine Burberry 100% leather black shopper
> 
> Seller: Valeriev_2012
> Item number: 201672467889
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201672467889
> 
> Kindly check out the pictures I took too.
> 
> Big Hug xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreams Work


Send some photos of the bag that you received - include a clear photo of the front badge, all tags.
t


----------



## terite

girlsweetyyy said:


> Hello Burberry community!! This looks to good to be true. ! Is it real? Thanks!!!
> 
> Item: Burberry nova bag
> Seller: next-innovation
> Item number: 142133984806
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142133984806?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It is a really old one.
genuine
t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> Send some photos of the bag that you received - include a clear photo of the front badge, all tags.
> t


I'm not sure why the pictures are broken but I'm re-uploading.
Hope to go through this time. 
Let me know if you need any more 







Big Hug
Thanks

Dreams Work


----------



## girlsweetyyy

terite said:


> It is a really old one.
> genuine
> t


Purchased!!! Vintage finds are always awesome!! Good thing I didn't buy one over $300 couple years ago!  Thank you for your time!!


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> I'm not sure why the pictures are broken but I'm re-uploading.
> Hope to go through this time.
> Let me know if you need any more
> View attachment 3487796
> View attachment 3487797
> 
> View attachment 3487794
> View attachment 3487795
> 
> 
> Big Hug
> Thanks
> 
> Dreams Work


So - I see a blurry leather tag, a clasp - some unlined leather - an unusual Made in tag - 
not enough for me to tell.
t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> So - I see a blurry leather tag, a clasp - some unlined leather - an unusual Made in tag -
> not enough for me to tell.
> t


That's more worrying now[emoji33] . What do you need me to do?
Do you know this model/style? [emoji55] 

Dreams Work


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> That's more worrying now[emoji33] . What do you need me to do?
> Do you know this model/style? [emoji55]
> 
> Dreams Work


I need a clear/sharp photos of all burberry tags - a clear photo of the front badge - a photo of the purse - front and back, embossed hardware
t - not to worry yet - few fakes are solid leather


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> I need a clear/sharp photos of all burberry tags - a clear photo of the front badge - a photo of the purse - front and back, embossed hardware
> t - not to worry yet - few fakes are solid leather


Will take more pictures tomorrow and let you know then.
Thanks for your kindness 
Big Hug

Dreams Work


----------



## CoachLove27

Hello! Was wondering if somebody could please authenticate this jacket I got for a great deal at a local thrift store? Please and thank you!!


----------



## terite

Can you get a closeup of the neck tags and content tags please.
t


----------



## CoachLove27

Yes, I got the neck tag, side tags, and the tag on the jacket side.


----------



## terite

CoachLove27 said:


> Yes, I got the neck tag, side tags, and the tag on the jacket side.


Genuine
t


----------



## CoachLove27

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


That's awesome. Best  $20 I've spent  thank you for your time!


----------



## terite

CoachLove27 said:


> That's awesome. Best  $20 I've spent  thank you for your time!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## heavenrain

hello

Would you take a look? I would appreciate it 

Name: Burberry Trench Coat

I had problems with addingg pictures so please kindly click on the links below:

https://9.allegroimg.com/original/01462d/947737414bd6904cb01aeeb06359

https://4.allegroimg.com/original/017646/29c3071e467e8671e1412fa48fc4

https://c.allegroimg.com/original/01b5f5/57e88bca4f7c9187d1e00e2876ec

https://b.allegroimg.com/original/011f25/c5d1065e4cbba09ba7a6d9ebfc1b

https://c.allegroimg.com/original/017223/4efe03704b8c9155541f8163be3c

If you need more I can ask  for more. 

Take you for your time

Karolina


----------



## bickyi

Would an authenticator please take a look at this for me? Thank you so much! =)

Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON BLUE LABEL Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 172344816333
Seller ID: yokohama-premium
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBER...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## terite

heavenrain said:


> hello
> 
> Would you take a look? I would appreciate it
> 
> Name: Burberry Trench Coat
> 
> I had problems with addingg pictures so please kindly click on the links below:
> 
> https://9.allegroimg.com/original/01462d/947737414bd6904cb01aeeb06359
> 
> https://4.allegroimg.com/original/017646/29c3071e467e8671e1412fa48fc4
> 
> https://c.allegroimg.com/original/01b5f5/57e88bca4f7c9187d1e00e2876ec
> 
> https://b.allegroimg.com/original/011f25/c5d1065e4cbba09ba7a6d9ebfc1b
> 
> https://c.allegroimg.com/original/017223/4efe03704b8c9155541f8163be3c
> 
> If you need more I can ask  for more.
> 
> Take you for your time
> 
> Karolina


Send closeup photos of the labels
t


----------



## terite

bickyi said:


> Would an authenticator please take a look at this for me? Thank you so much! =)
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON BLUE LABEL Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 172344816333
> Seller ID: yokohama-premium
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBERRY-LONDON-BLUE-LABEL-Shoulder-Bag-Free-Ship-678r19-/172344816333?hash=item28208d32cd:g:HPsAAOSwInxXMclq&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Not certain - any marks on any of the hardware?
t


----------



## Chloe S

Hello

Please could somebody authenticate this scarf for me?  I know the £39 price tag suggests fake, but I don't think it looks obviously fake...

BURBERRY LONDON SCARF CASHMERE NOVA CHECK PINK GENUINE

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162228978748

Seller id: ostafaly_0


Thank you!!


----------



## Chloe S

Or how about this one? The original scarf I posted about has been sold now. 

ORIGINAL BURBERRY scarf pink. 100% Cashmere. RPR £200!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252575598664?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller id: marnt2600

Thanks a lot


----------



## LvGirl357

terite said:


> Too many scarves at one - I think more than one scarf in the first set of photos - second set - need a clear shot of the label - too blurry to tell.
> t


oK here are hopefully some better pics of the second scarf.


----------



## terite

Chloe S said:


> Or how about this one? The original scarf I posted about has been sold now.
> 
> ORIGINAL BURBERRY scarf pink. 100% Cashmere. RPR £200!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252575598664?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller id: marnt2600
> 
> Thanks a lot


genuine
t


----------



## terite

LvGirl357 said:


> oK here are hopefully some better pics of the second scarf.


looks good
t


----------



## terite

Chloe S said:


> Hello
> 
> Please could somebody authenticate this scarf for me?  I know the £39 price tag suggests fake, but I don't think it looks obviously fake...
> 
> BURBERRY LONDON SCARF CASHMERE NOVA CHECK PINK GENUINE
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162228978748
> 
> Seller id: ostafaly_0
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


Can't go by price.
genuine.
t


----------



## Chloe S

terite said:


> genuine
> t




Thank you so much! Really appreciate it  Just out of interest, do you know what year this particular scarf is from?


----------



## bickyi

bickyi said:


> Would an authenticator please take a look at this for me? Thank you so much! =)
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY LONDON BLUE LABEL Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 172344816333
> Seller ID: yokohama-premium
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BURBERRY-LONDON-BLUE-LABEL-Shoulder-Bag-Free-Ship-678r19-/172344816333?hash=item28208d32cd:g:HPsAAOSwInxXMclq&nma=true&si=9qgHP4jt%2FWFy2n2JyjnE6peNv3o%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





terite said:


> Not certain - any marks on any of the hardware?
> t



Thank you for the speedy reply, t!
I contacted the seller and asked for pictures of any engraving on the hardware, but all he provided were the pictures attached so I don't think the hardware has any engraving. He did mentioned that there is a SANYO label on the tag and gave me some background info.

Here is what he said, "As you may know, there used to be two kinds of BURBERRY in Japan.
One of them is authentic BURBERRY LONDON. The other is BURBERRY produced by SANYO Co.Ltd. in Japan. 
SANYO had an exclusive license from BURBERRY in the UK, though the agreement has already been expired since last summer in 2015. 
Actually, this shoulder bag was made by SANYO. Please take a look at 1st picture in which you can see a white tag inside the internal pocket. The company name "SANYO" was written on the tag. So, this is definitely authentic Burberry Blue Label made by SANYO.
Please understand that SANYO's BURBERRY products are authorized by BURBERRY Headquarters. They are NOT counterfeit. Of course, the products of Blue Label are also authorized as authentic BURBERRY products."

Please let me know what you think. Thank you so much terite!


----------



## shopping*is*fun

Hi,
I'm new here, so I apologize if I do something wrong. I believe this is the only place where I can get answers to my questions, please help. I've received this bag from my business partner as she knows I'm a real Burberry fan. She said it was a real alligator. Could you help to understand, if it is an alligator or just a copy? Have you seen such a model before? This is really a strange model, with two different handles size. Please comment. I will try to add more photos to the next post, I have troubles uploading for some reason.


----------



## shopping*is*fun

shopping*is*fun said:


> View attachment 3490459
> View attachment 3490465
> View attachment 3490466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm new here, so I apologize if I do something wrong. I believe this is the only place where I can get answers to my questions, please help. I've received this bag from my business partner as she knows I'm a real Burberry fan. She said it was a real alligator. Could you help to understand, if it is an alligator or just a copy? Have you seen such a model before? This is really a strange model, with two different handles size. Please comment. I will try to add more photos to the next post, I have troubles uploading for some reason.


----------



## shopping*is*fun

More photos...


----------



## heavenrain

heavenrain said:


> hello
> 
> Would you take a look? I would appreciate it
> 
> Name: Burberry Trench Coat
> 
> I had problems with addingg pictures so please kindly click on the links below:
> 
> https://9.allegroimg.com/original/01462d/947737414bd6904cb01aeeb06359
> 
> https://4.allegroimg.com/original/017646/29c3071e467e8671e1412fa48fc4
> 
> https://c.allegroimg.com/original/01b5f5/57e88bca4f7c9187d1e00e2876ec
> 
> https://b.allegroimg.com/original/011f25/c5d1065e4cbba09ba7a6d9ebfc1b
> 
> https://c.allegroimg.com/original/017223/4efe03704b8c9155541f8163be3c
> 
> If you need more I can ask  for more.
> 
> Thank you for your time
> 
> Karolina



Hope that helps


https://s11.postimg.org/ql753vlgz/4efe03704b8c9155541f8163be3c.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/7u57tpqwj/DSC_0143.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/4bt7xbq0j/DSC_0145.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/tvvi3rbeb/DSC_0148.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/53vvwiu7n/DSC_0151.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/5hx7w4eb7/DSC_0159.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/hl2jjopdf/DSC_0160.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/m88llgcqb/DSC_0164.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/wwcckampf/DSC_0168.jpg

https://s11.postimg.org/p7zdbv8eb/DSC_0156.jpg

thank you


----------



## Dreams Work

Dreams Work said:


> Will take more pictures tomorrow and let you know then.
> Thanks for your kindness
> Big Hug
> 
> Dreams Work


Apologies for the delay, had crazy couple of days. 
Please check the new pictures as well as the original listing pictures and let me know what you think.















Big Hug

Dreams Work


----------



## terite

bickyi said:


> Thank you for the speedy reply, t!
> I contacted the seller and asked for pictures of any engraving on the hardware, but all he provided were the pictures attached so I don't think the hardware has any engraving. He did mentioned that there is a SANYO label on the tag and gave me some background info.
> 
> Here is what he said, "As you may know, there used to be two kinds of BURBERRY in Japan.
> One of them is authentic BURBERRY LONDON. The other is BURBERRY produced by SANYO Co.Ltd. in Japan.
> SANYO had an exclusive license from BURBERRY in the UK, though the agreement has already been expired since last summer in 2015.
> Actually, this shoulder bag was made by SANYO. Please take a look at 1st picture in which you can see a white tag inside the internal pocket. The company name "SANYO" was written on the tag. So, this is definitely authentic Burberry Blue Label made by SANYO.
> Please understand that SANYO's BURBERRY products are authorized by BURBERRY Headquarters. They are NOT counterfeit. Of course, the products of Blue Label are also authorized as authentic BURBERRY products."
> 
> Please let me know what you think. Thank you so much terite!


I think it is an early Burberry Blue Label bag.
t


----------



## terite

Chloe S said:


> Thank you so much! Really appreciate it  Just out of interest, do you know what year this particular scarf is from?


I would say early 2000s
t


----------



## terite

shopping*is*fun said:


> View attachment 3490459
> View attachment 3490465
> View attachment 3490466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm new here, so I apologize if I do something wrong. I believe this is the only place where I can get answers to my questions, please help. I've received this bag from my business partner as she knows I'm a real Burberry fan. She said it was a real alligator. Could you help to understand, if it is an alligator or just a authentic
> t


----------



## terite

heavenrain said:


> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> Authentic trench
> t


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Apologies for the delay, had crazy couple of days.
> Please check the new pictures as well as the original listing pictures and let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> Unusual Made in stamp - but everything else looks ok - the front badge is right and so is the stamp - rivets are odd for a Burberry - the metal looks right. Maybe it was a sample bag - nothing screaming fake to me.
> t


----------



## spartcom5

Got this Burberry scarf today I think it may indeed be fake unfortunately. I was so excited when I bought it got home did a little research and was crushed. Just want to confirm with you all that it is fake and I'll probably try and return it for another scarf not Burberry. Fakes are so good, seriously the check pattern looks to be on point but the tag is funny. Thanks!


----------



## Dreams Work

Many thanks for your help, but it also has no lining is that normal too?
What would you do if it was you? Should I return it?[emoji30] 

Dreams Work


----------



## meagp

Hi! Any help authenticating this Burberry bag would be greatly appreciated! I've already purchased it on Ebay and believed it was a Prorsum Earlsburn bag, but I have questions now that I have it in my possession. To note, the seller said "her daughter purchased it for her while vacationing in Europe" when I asked.

My reasons to doubt authenticiyy:
1) The authenticity card the seller left in the bag is for a Burberry London leather bag, the outside plaque says Burberry Prorsum, and the inside says "Burberry Established 1856".
And compared to online photos of Earlsburn bags:
2) The zipper on the inside pocket looks different.
3) No photos exist of this bag in all suede, just leather and suede compliments.
4) The handles seem to be missing a small rivet (?, I don't know what to call it).
5) The front cinch/pull (?) looks different.
6) The leather drawstring is not cord, it's stitched.
7) There is no tag /serial number of any sort inside the bag.
And 8) There are no feet on the bottom of the bag.

Though I looked at other site photos, I primarily referenced this bag:
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/burberry-prorsum-earlsburn-satchel

Either way, the bag is beautiful, and I sure hope it's authentic!

Thank you for reading my post! 

There are no fabric tags inside the bag.


----------



## meagp

meagp said:


> Hi! Any help authenticating this Burberry bag would be greatly appreciated! I've already purchased it on Ebay and believed it was a Prorsum Earlsburn bag, but I have questions now that I have it in my possession. To note, the seller said "her daughter purchased it for her while vacationing in Europe" when I asked.
> 
> My reasons to doubt authenticity:
> 1) The authenticity card the seller left in the bag is for a Burberry London leather bag, the outside plaque says Burberry Prorsum, and the inside says "Burberry Established 1856".
> And compared to online photos of Earlsburn bags:
> 2) The zipper on the inside pocket looks different.
> 3) No photos exist of this bag in all suede, just leather and suede compliments.
> 4) The handles seem to be missing a small rivet (?, I don't know what to call it).
> 5) The front cinch/pull (?) looks different.
> 6) The leather drawstring is not cord, it's stitched.
> 7) There is no tag /serial number of any sort inside the bag.
> And 8) There are no feet on the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Though I looked at other site photos, I primarily referenced this bag:
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/burberry-prorsum-earlsburn-satchel
> 
> Either way, the bag is beautiful, and I sure hope it's authentic!
> 
> Thank you for reading my post!
> (Attached images)


----------



## terite

spartcom5 said:


> Got this Burberry scarf today I think it may indeed be fake unfortunately. I was so excited when I bought it got home did a little research and was crushed. Just want to confirm with you all that it is fake and I'll probably try and return it for another scarf not Burberry. Fakes are so good, seriously the check pattern looks to be on point but the tag is funny. Thanks!


Yes it is fake - in this case notice the too thin fringe - it should be a tight twist, and the burberry plaid has a three stripe pattern. But you figured it out in time, that is the good news.
t


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Many thanks for your help, but it also has no lining is that normal too?
> What would you do if it was you? Should I return it?[emoji30]
> 
> Dreams Work


Depends on the cost - and depends on what you want to do with it.
Resale would not be good - but it looks like a great leather bag. Some search for that shape and type of handle.


----------



## terite

send a photo of the snap - and check the pockets for fabric tags and let me know what is in the pockets.
t


----------



## meagp

terite said:


> send a photo of the snap - and check the pockets for fabric tags and let me know what is in the pockets.
> t








Here is a picture of the snap. There is no tag anywhere in the bag.

I took it to a Burberry store and the girl was not helpful, she only said it appears authentic but didn't look at it. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terite

meagp said:


> A prorsum bag should be beyond belief in quality - this bag has a lining that is piling (should be prorsum lining) and machine stitched leather cords instead of like hand stitched cords, should have a black Prorsum tag and a Made in tag and a serial number . I agree with you that it should have feet. I was expecting the snap to be embossed with Burberry - I find the edges look a bit rubbery - although this happens, but not on a prorsum bag
> 
> I would return it
> t
> 
> Here is a picture of the snap. There is no tag anywhere in the bag.
> 
> I took it to a Burberry store and the girl was not helpful, she only said it appears authentic but didn't look at it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terite

I would go through "item not as described" 
t


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Many thanks for your help, but it also has no lining is that normal too?
> What would you do if it was you? Should I return it?[emoji30]
> 
> Dreams Work


I would think it would/should have a lining at one time - how much did you pay - send me a private PM
What does that snap say?
t


----------



## meagp

terite said:


> I would go through "item not as described"
> t


Just did that. Thank you for taking the time to help! I appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Reph89

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you! It's just arrived and I love it! x


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear Terite, could you please have a look at this one for me?
Name Authentic Burberry Scarf, lambswool, BRAND NEW
Seller 0125taz
Item number 201683514405
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...7a0535&pid=100012&rk=2&rkt=20&sd=162228978748
TIA!


----------



## terite

Reph89 said:


> Thank you! It's just arrived and I love it! x


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Dear Terite, could you please have a look at this one for me?
> Name Authentic Burberry Scarf, lambswool, BRAND NEW
> Seller 0125taz
> Item number 201683514405
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Scarf-lambswool-BRAND-NEW/201683514405?_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=39012&meid=190697d0b3f5467597a6b2e12f7a0535&pid=100012&rk=2&rkt=20&sd=162228978748
> TIA!


Authentic
t


----------



## spartcom5

So I brought the scarf back and they exchanged it for another Burberry one. This one looks better although I'm afraid it is fake as well. They told me to bring this one back if it's no good as well lol. The tag looks a lot better but there is a loose thread as pictured. What do you think?


----------



## jerry-walker

Hello,
Is there someone who can tell me if this is An authentic Burberry scarf?
I'm very curious...
Thanks


----------



## jerry-walker

And this sweater? Looks real to me but i'm not a specialist in authenticity...


----------



## Gravitsap

Thank you very much for your time xxx


terite said:


> Authentic
> t


.,


----------



## terite

spartcom5 said:


> So I brought the scarf back and they exchanged it for another Burberry one. This one looks better although I'm afraid it is fake as well. They told me to bring this one back if it's no good as well lol. The tag looks a lot better but there is a loose thread as pictured. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Th
> This is an authentic vintage (men's) scarf - very nice.
> t


----------



## terite

jerry-walker said:


> Hello,
> Is there someone who can tell me if this is An authentic Burberry scarf?
> I'm very curious...
> Thanks


I like to see a photo of the entire scarf laid out - does it feel like cashemere? The tags look good so far.
t


----------



## terite

jerry-walker said:


> And this sweater? Looks real to me but i'm not a specialist in authenticity...


Your photos are too small to tell - you need clear close labels of the neck tag, the content tag, the knight.
t


----------



## hydrosol

Hi, Terite, could you please take a look at this for me? Thanks!


----------



## terite

hydrosol said:


> Hi, Terite, could you please take a look at this for me? Thanks!


genuine
t


----------



## hydrosol

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you Terite!


----------



## spartcom5

Thanks Terite! I was really hoping it was real, best part is you said it was a men's scarf and I am a man so it fits perfectly!! Scarf is in perfect condition although it smells very old, any idea on the age? Also never seen this color before! Finally one that thing that threw me off is that the Burberry tag is black instead of dark blue like I see online... is this fine?


----------



## Babylon7

Madeleine33 said:


> Hello terite,
> could you please help me again and validate if the scarf is original?
> Thank you


Let me help - looks fake because the spacing between the letters are not consistent, especially between "A" and "N" in the word "CLEAN"


----------



## Mxmaras

Addy said:


> Need straight on, close pics of all fabric tags, plastic tag


Hi! I have a Burberry scarf i need to authenticate. I am new on here and need help how to begin. If someone can assist me that would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mxmaras

Mxmaras said:


> Hi! I have a Burberry scarf i need to authenticate. I am new on here and need help how to begin. If someone can assist me that would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mxmaras

Addy said:


> Need straight on, close pics of all fabric tags, plastic tag


Can Someone Please Authenticate This. Thank You.


----------



## Mxmaras

Mxmaras said:


> Can Someone Please Authenticate This. Thank You.


----------



## maruko101

Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you!
Item Burberry Cashmere Nova Check Scarf
Link https://www.therealreal.com/product...shawls/burberry-cashmere-nova-check-scarf-225
Photos


----------



## Mxmaras

Hi! I was wondering if you could help me in authenticating a scarf? This is of course the most copied pattern so I need help! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I've attached the pics


----------



## spartanwoman

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...729027?hash=item25c600c483:g:u6MAAOSwmLlX~TiK

TIA - can someone authenticate this Macken? Looking to buy as gift for daughters 21st birthday!


----------



## terite

spartcom5 said:


> Thanks Terite! I was really hoping it was real, best part is you said it was a men's scarf and I am a man so it fits perfectly!! Scarf is in perfect condition although it smells very old, any idea on the age? Also never seen this color before! Finally one that thing that threw me off is that the Burberry tag is black instead of dark blue like I see online... is this fine?


The tag should be dark blue - not black - and it should be very thick lambswool - I will go downstairs and compare to mine - it is ok if it smells old, but a black tag is not ok.
t


----------



## terite

spartanwoman said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...729027?hash=item25c600c483:g:u6MAAOSwmLlX~TiK
> 
> TIA - can someone authenticate this Macken? Looking to buy as gift for daughters 21st birthday!


Most of the photos are too blurry for me to tell.
t


----------



## terite

Mxmaras said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you could help me in authenticating a scarf? This is of course the most copied pattern so I need help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493902
> View attachment 3493904
> View attachment 3493905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've attached the pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493902


Well, two different scarves are photographed, so I would suspect that one of them is a fake.
It might be the mirror reversal that is the problem. Send new photos.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Well, two different scarves are photographed, so I would suspect that one of them is a fake.
> t


 Maybe the mirror is mixing things up - send new photos - send a photo of the entire scarf laid out


----------



## terite

maruko101 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you!
> Item Burberry Cashmere Nova Check Scarf
> Link https://www.therealreal.com/product...shawls/burberry-cashmere-nova-check-scarf-225
> Photos


The link does not work - try again.
t


----------



## terite

Babylon7 said:


> Let me help - looks fake because the spacing between the letters are not consistent, especially between "A" and "N" in the word "CLEAN"


Yes everything is wrong there - the entire label, the design, the packaging - total gong show.
t


----------



## maruko101

terite said:


> The link does not work - try again.
> t


It works on my browsers, so I'm not sure what's wrong with the link... I posted some photos of the scarf on #7113.  Would you be so kind to take a look at it or tell me what other pictures do I need to take? I'd really appreciate it : )


----------



## Mxmaras

Thanks for your fast response. Yes it was a mirror pic. Let me fix that. I do not have the scarf with me but I have these photos from the listing.


----------



## Mxmaras

terite said:


> Maybe the mirror is mixing things up - send new photos - send a photo of the entire scarf laid out



And if it is fake or real can you please give an explanation so I can learn as well? Thanks!


----------



## spartcom5

terite said:


> The tag should be dark blue - not black - and it should be very thick lambswool - I will go downstairs and compare to mine - it is ok if it smells old, but a black tag is not ok.
> t


Ugh it's definitely black. I found some similar colored scarves on eBay with the same tag but it's dark blue however the stitching and everything looks the exact same... You think the black tag makes it fake now? Dang it! Do you need any other pictures?


----------



## spartcom5

I took some more pictures of the tag. It really is black instead of dark blue. I took a picture of the back side of the tag as well. Idk what the back is supposed to look like but it looks like a quality job? The wool is nice and thick, what I'd expect from Burberry, the fringe is very tightly wound. No noticeable errors of any kind.... what do you think? Just that darn black tag ughh!!


----------



## spartcom5

Would you take the scarf back? Gosh I really like it lol but refuse to wear fakes ugh! The struggle!
Edit: took some more pictures: fringe, thickness, and I didn't notice until now you can see the stitching of the tag on the reverse side... not good I take it ugh!


----------



## shermaine57

Hi There

I would like to get your kind assistance to assist in authenticating this Burberry Chester Bowling Bag which was my friend's unit to sell at quite low price. Hence, i would like to make sure this item is alright before purchase. The below are some pictures of it:-


----------



## shermaine57

shermaine57 said:


> Hi There
> 
> I would like to get your kind assistance to assist in authenticating this Burberry Chester Bowling Bag which was my friend's unit to sell at quite low price. Hence, i would like to make sure this item is alright before purchase. The below are some pictures of it:-
> 
> View attachment 3494405
> View attachment 3494407
> View attachment 3494410
> View attachment 3494411
> View attachment 3494413
> View attachment 3494414
> View attachment 3494412
> View attachment 3494415


----------



## jerry-walker

terite said:


> Your photos are too small to tell - you need clear close labels of the neck tag, the content tag, the knight.
> t


Hello Terite,
Here are closer pictures of the sweater labels and logos.
Thanks for your kind help!


----------



## Peach08

Hi Terite
Hoping you can help authenticate these two items 

Burberry jacket 
	

		
			
		

		
	







And Burberry halter top


----------



## scarletlola

Good day!

Please help me verify if this is an authentic one.

Item Name: Burberry London Blue Label shoulder bag
Product Code: B 4992
Link: http://hrvscollection.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=781 

Much thanks to all!


----------



## Sandicheeks

Can you please help authenticate this scarf? Purchased from a private seller.


----------



## roxolania

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone can help authenticate a thrift store find small scarf or pocket square . 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you very much in advance for your help. Sorry for the bad picture quality - my camera is not good - if pictures not sufficient I will try and retake. The I took a picture of the reverse of the 100% silk tag but now i can't find it on memory card - it says made in italy dry clean only.


----------



## jerry-walker

I love this scarf but is it authentic??
Please help...


----------



## Jacquetc

Scarves from the same seller.

Can you please help me authenticate this? Thank you so much!


----------



## Elluster

Hi there, can I request some help to authenticate this purse? Thanks! 

Item name: Limited edition teal burberry wallet 
Item number: 262682839342
Seller id: natsherman27 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262682839342


----------



## raidaaaaaa

hello can you please help me authenticate this burberry bag? thank you!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-cross-body-bag-sky-blue-19429814/


----------



## Addy

raidaaaaaa said:


> hello can you please help me authenticate this burberry bag? thank you!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-cross-body-bag-sky-blue-19429814/


Please post info as per post 1, thanks!


----------



## Addy

Elluster said:


> Hi there, can I request some help to authenticate this purse? Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Limited edition teal burberry wallet
> Item number: 262682839342
> Seller id: natsherman27
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262682839342


Need closer pic of zipper pull engraving, pics of interior Burberry, MADE IN, serial # stamps


----------



## Addy

jerry-walker said:


> I love this scarf but is it authentic??
> Please help...



Please read post 1 for posting format , thanks!


----------



## Addy

Jacquetc said:


> Scarves from the same seller.
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this? Thank you so much!


Please read post 1 for format, thanks!


----------



## Addy

roxolania said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone can help authenticate a thrift store find small scarf or pocket square .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495789
> View attachment 3495790
> View attachment 3495791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your help. Sorry for the bad picture quality - my camera is not good - if pictures not sufficient I will try and retake. The I took a picture of the reverse of the 100% silk tag but now i can't find it on memory card - it says made in italy dry clean only.


Which store? Please post at least that.

Need clearer pic of BURBERRY tag


----------



## Addy

Sandicheeks said:


> View attachment 3495667
> View attachment 3495669
> View attachment 3495666
> View attachment 3495667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this scarf? Purchased from a private seller.



Looks good


----------



## Addy

scarletlola said:


> Good day!
> 
> Please help me verify if this is an authentic one.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Blue Label shoulder bag
> Product Code: B 4992
> Link: http://hrvscollection.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=781
> 
> Much thanks to all!


Please wait for @terite to check this Blue Label item


----------



## Addy

Peach08 said:


> Hi Terite
> Hoping you can help authenticate these two items
> 
> Burberry jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494909
> View attachment 3494911
> View attachment 3494912
> View attachment 3494914
> 
> 
> And Burberry halter top
> View attachment 3494915
> View attachment 3494916
> View attachment 3494917
> View attachment 3494918
> View attachment 3494919


Please read post 1 for posting format, thanks!


----------



## Addy

jerry-walker said:


> Hello Terite,
> Here are closer pictures of the sweater labels and logos.
> Thanks for your kind help!


Fake

Next time, please use the correct format to make a request as per post 1


----------



## Addy

shermaine57 said:


> Hi There
> 
> I would like to get your kind assistance to assist in authenticating this Burberry Chester Bowling Bag which was my friend's unit to sell at quite low price. Hence, i would like to make sure this item is alright before purchase. The below are some pictures of it:-
> 
> View attachment 3494405
> View attachment 3494407
> View attachment 3494410
> View attachment 3494411
> View attachment 3494413
> View attachment 3494414
> View attachment 3494412
> View attachment 3494415


Looks a bit odd to me, please wait for @terite to check also


----------



## Addy

spartcom5 said:


> I took some more pictures of the tag. It really is black instead of dark blue. I took a picture of the back side of the tag as well. Idk what the back is supposed to look like but it looks like a quality job? The wool is nice and thick, what I'd expect from Burberry, the fringe is very tightly wound. No noticeable errors of any kind.... what do you think? Just that darn black tag ughh!!


terite is correct, the tag should be dark blue


----------



## Addy

Mxmaras said:


> Thanks for your fast response. Yes it was a mirror pic. Let me fix that. I do not have the scarf with me but I have these photos from the listing.


I don't like the looks of this


----------



## Addy

maruko101 said:


> It works on my browsers, so I'm not sure what's wrong with the link... I posted some photos of the scarf on #7113.  Would you be so kind to take a look at it or tell me what other pictures do I need to take? I'd really appreciate it : )


Please re-post your request as per the format in post 1, thanks!


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear authenticators, please help me with this one. Many thanks in advance..
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-MEGA-CHECK-CAMEL-SCARF-100-CASHMERE-UNISEX-/322294954990?nav=SEARCH
Name 
*BURBERRY MEGA CHECK CAMEL SCARF - 100% CASHMERE - UNISEX*
*Seller
today_i_clear_my_wardrobe
I can not see the listing number from my iPhone, sorry..
TIA!x*


----------



## raidaaaaaa

Addy said:


> Please post info as per post 1, thanks!



hello, im trying. but i am new so im a bit lost.


----------



## iceman76

Hello everybody. I would greatly appreciate help of Burberry knowers about authenticity of this Burberry trench. It should be Kensington Long Heritage Trench Coat. Thank you in advance


----------



## Peach08

Hi there could someone help authenticate 

Item name: not sure of name

Link: no link, private seller 







Thanks in advance


----------



## Peach08

Hi there help for authenticating this item

Item name: halter top, 
Link: no link, private seller








Thx


----------



## hedonista

Hello, can you please take a look at this jacket for me? Thank you!

Item Name: Womens Burberry London White Quilted Jacket Nova Check Lining XS size
Item Number: 371766698847
Seller ID: grigasmykolas
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Burb...j6OHnszVFg4C6huVuWD8g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

The seller provided additional photos attached below:


----------



## Jacquetc

Item Name: The Classic Cashmere Scarf in Check 
Link (if available) N/A
Photos: thanks!


----------



## Gravitsap

I am no expert. But there is a mistake in Russian word cashmere on the care tag of this scarf. It has to be кашемир, but in there is к/ашемир. It is just because I am Russian so I could see it immediately


----------



## Gravitsap

Jacquetc said:


> Item Name: The Classic Cashmere Scarf in Check
> Link (if available) N/A
> Photos: thanks!


 see my reply above x


----------



## Jacquetc

Gravitsap said:


> see my reply above x


Wow thank you!


----------



## Jacquetc

Gravitsap said:


> I am no expert. But there is a mistake in Russian word cashmere on the care tag of this scarf. It has to be кашемир, but in there is к/ашемир. It is just because I am Russian so I could see it immediately




You are absolutely correct! This is a photo of the care tag of my authentic burberry scarf and its spelt correctly!


----------



## Suztor

Hello Authenticators, I would really appreciate if can you please help me with authenticate this Burberry bag. 

Name: Peyton
Color: Military Red


----------



## LR14

Hi, I just bought a quilted Burberry field coat from eBay. The seller that I bought it from claims that it is in fact 100% authentic, but I have certain doubts to whether it is. I love this jacket, but I don't want to keep it if it is a fake. Can someone please help me authenticate this?


----------



## B.Williams

hi there,

Can you please authenticate this coat scarf. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gravitsap

B.Williams said:


> hi there,
> Can you please authenticate this coat scarf. Thank you in advance.


This is eBay listing I have inquired about above. In this forum there are rules explained in post #1. Hopefully one of the experts will get back to us before the end of the auction tomorrow


----------



## Gravitsap

Jacquetc said:


> You are absolutely correct! This is a photo of the care tag of my authentic burberry scarf and its spelt correctly!


 hope you can return it where it has came from


----------



## retailflip

Hi,
I am trying to check if Burberry has ever produced this kind of scarf with the fox pom poms. 2TA is usually reliable when it comes to authenticity but lately I'm getting doubts. Appreciate the help.


----------



## hedonista

Can you please tell me if this scarf is authentic? Thank you!

Item Name: Burberry Happy Scarf
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: jeaniebutts
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-fringe-cashmere-check-scarf-58024b4e99086a4490058abb


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello T!
Could you please help with the following auction?  Many many thanks in advance!!!!

Name:  Burberry Brit Wool Blend Wrap
Item:  131982804184
Seller:  Christiang847
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...804184?hash=item1ebac9c4d8:g:34cAAOSwImRYEAJw


----------



## ipsum

retailflip said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to check if Burberry has ever produced this kind of scarf with the fox pom poms. 2TA is usually reliable when it comes to authenticity but lately I'm getting doubts. Appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502887
> View attachment 3502888
> View attachment 3502889



fake


----------



## shermaine57

Addy said:


> Looks a bit odd to me, please wait for @terite to check also



Thanks Addy. Would appreciate Terite's opinion also. Tq


----------



## maryg1

Hello all, yesterday evening my MIL gave me these 2 shirts. I'm not familiar with Burberry shirts so I can't understand if they are real.
She said she bought the first one in Madrid and the other in Italy.
TIA


----------



## maryg1

Second one


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi T, 
I pulled the trigger and bought this while waiting on its authenticity check.  Could you please take a look?  If there are any doubts, I can post more pictures of my own when it's in my possession.  Thanks again!!

Name: Burberry Brit Wool Blend Wrap
Item: 131982804184
Seller: Christiang847
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Brit-Wool-Blend-Blanket-Wrap-Size-S-/131982804184?hash=item1ebac9c4d8:g:34cAAOSwImRYEAJw


----------



## Sharee26

Hi, it's my first time posting on this thread. I need help authenticating this Burberry bag. 
I hope someone would be able to help me. Thank you.


----------



## Sharee26

Additional pictures. Thank you.


----------



## LoveMyBag03

Can someone check out these boots. Something seems off. Thanks! Hope they are real 

Item Name:Burberry Rain Boots Size 44 Nova Plaid Made In France
Item Number:122151944142
Seller ID:jescosthrift
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) http://www.ebay.com/itm/122151944142?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## retailflip

ipsum said:


> fake


Thank you. That's what I thought.


----------



## Leeloo_x

Hi, could you please authenticate this scarf for me. Its vintage Burberrys, I am not sure about the tag though. Thank you.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/222296413738?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## PaPalombo

Hi Guys!
May you please help authenticating this coat
Item Name: *casaco burberry*
Item Number: 18082382
Seller ID: guarda
Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/casaco-...82382&qid=f1x5emciodxp.3yz4&ref=2&sref=seller
Many thanks in advance!
Best regards.


----------



## KristelNL

Hi there, Could someone please help me authenticate this BURBERRY puffer ? Although the quality is good, I'm having a doubt it's a real one because it fits much larger than expected.

Name: Burberry Winterjas
Item Number: 1099569322
Seller ID: ###
Link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/kleding...en-winter/m1099569322-burberry-winterjas.html










Thanks in advance !


----------



## Azjv

Hello, I'm hoping someone can please help me authenticate this jacket I purchased on ebay. I think it's a Copford but can't tell whether it's real or fake. Thank you!


----------



## terite

jerry-walker said:


> Hello Terite,
> Here are closer pictures of the sweater labels and logos.
> Thanks for your kind help!


This one is fake - sorry
t


----------



## terite

jerry-walker said:


> I love this scarf but is it authentic??
> Please help...


Sorry - that looks fake - you can send a clear close photo of the label if you want
t


----------



## terite

Addy said:


> Please wait for @terite to check this Blue Label item


the link does not work for me - try again
t


----------



## terite

Addy said:


> Looks a bit odd to me, please wait for @terite to check also


As long as PRORSUM is legible on the knights -  am ok with this - send a clear photo of one of the knights.
t


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> View attachment 3501195
> View attachment 3501197
> View attachment 3501198
> View attachment 3501200
> View attachment 3501201
> View attachment 3501202
> View attachment 3501203
> View attachment 3501204
> View attachment 3501205
> View attachment 3501207
> 
> 
> Hello everybody. I would greatly appreciate help of Burberry knowers about authenticity of this Burberry trench. It should be Kensington Long Heritage Trench Coat. Thank you in advance


genuine
t


----------



## terite

If we have missed anyone - apologies -please make a new post or let us know the number of your original post.
t


----------



## HaxorDoodle

Item Name : HOODED COTTON JERSEY TOP
Link : https://ca.burberry.com/hooded-cotton-jersey-top-p40233971?search=true 
Photos: Here is an album of pictures of this Burberry hoodie that I bought in the Chinook Mall Burberry store in Calgary, I thought it was legit because I purchased from an officail Burberry store but it says Made in Portugal, someone please authenticate for me, please and thanks 
http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/HaxorDoodle/library/Burberry Hoodie
-Mark Johnston


----------



## hedonista

Hello t,

I think I was missed. Can you please take a look at mine? Many thanks! 

#7157
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/page-478#post-30742475

#7169
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/page-478#post-30749956


----------



## Sharee26

Hi, I think mine was missed too.
Hoping you can check it, it's #7176 and #7177. 
Thanks for your help. 

Authenticate This BURBERRY


----------



## terite

HaxorDoodle said:


> Item Name : HOODED COTTON JERSEY TOP
> Link : https://ca.burberry.com/hooded-cotton-jersey-top-p40233971?search=true
> Photos: Here is an album of pictures of this Burberry hoodie that I bought in the Chinook Mall Burberry store in Calgary, I thought it was legit because I purchased from an officail Burberry store but it says Made in Portugal, someone please authenticate for me, please and thanks
> http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/HaxorDoodle/library/Burberry Hoodie
> -Mark Johnston


Hello Calgarian!
Absolutely legit! Burberry is made in Portugal and Italy and China and Malaysia and all over the place.
t


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> Hi there help for authenticating this item
> 
> Item name: halter top,
> Link: no link, private seller
> 
> View attachment 3501189
> View attachment 3501190
> View attachment 3501191
> View attachment 3501192
> View attachment 3501193
> 
> 
> Thx


Rather old (sorry) halter top that is genuine - and vintage (ish)

There is a scarf on this link that is not right.
t


----------



## terite

hedonista said:


> Hello, can you please take a look at this jacket for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Womens Burberry London White Quilted Jacket Nova Check Lining XS size
> Item Number: 371766698847
> Seller ID: grigasmykolas
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Burberry-London-White-Quilted-Jacket-Nova-Check-Lining-XS-size-/371766698847?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=kgC7z7j6OHnszVFg4C6huVuWD8g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> The seller provided additional photos attached below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501614
> View attachment 3501615
> 
> Genuine quilted white jacket.
> t


----------



## terite

Jacquetc said:


> Item Name: The Classic Cashmere Scarf in Check
> Link (if available) N/A
> Photos: thanks!


I think that Gravistap has a good eye - I agree that the care tag looks wrong - so does the sewn on tag - was there a photo of the entire scarf?
t


----------



## terite

Jacquetc said:


> You are absolutely correct! This is a photo of the care tag of my authentic burberry scarf and its spelt correctly!



You guys are both correct - good eye!
t


----------



## terite

Suztor said:


> Hello Authenticators, I would really appreciate if can you please help me with authenticate this Burberry bag.
> 
> Name: Peyton
> Color: Military Red
> Send clear and closeup photos of the Made in stamp and the burberry tags.
> t


----------



## terite

LR14 said:


> Hi, I just bought a quilted Burberry field coat from eBay. The seller that I bought it from claims that it is in fact 100% authentic, but I have certain doubts to whether it is. I love this jacket, but I don't want to keep it if it is a fake. Can someone please help me authenticate this?
> 
> This is authentic - it is vintage (ish)
> t


----------



## terite

B.Williams said:


> hi there,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this coat scarf. Thank you in advance.


Have to see a better shot of the labels and the entire scarf laid out.
t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> This is eBay listing I have inquired about above. In this forum there are rules explained in post #1. Hopefully one of the experts will get back to us before the end of the auction tomorrow


Well, too bad they only show one sortof blurry photo of one label - tough to tell.
t (not screaming fake or anything though)


----------



## terite

retailflip said:


> Hi,
> I am trying to check if Burberry has ever produced this kind of scarf with the fox pom poms. 2TA is usually reliable when it comes to authenticity but lately I'm getting doubts. Appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502887
> View attachment 3502888
> View attachment 3502889


This is frightening to me, honestly - who is 2TA? This is fake.t


----------



## terite

hedonista said:


> Can you please tell me if this scarf is authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Happy Scarf
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: jeaniebutts
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-fringe-cashmere-check-scarf-58024b4e99086a4490058abb


That is a sweet little blue nova check happy scarf. Authentic
t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hello T!
> Could you please help with the following auction?  Many many thanks in advance!!!!
> 
> Name:  Burberry Brit Wool Blend Wrap
> Item:  131982804184
> Seller:  Christiang847
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...804184?hash=item1ebac9c4d8:g:34cAAOSwImRYEAJw


So far looks good - send a clear/close photo of that content tag and the size tags when you get it.
t


----------



## terite

retailflip said:


> Thank you. That's what I thought.


Is this for the boots - they look good so far!
Look inside for a label on the footbed.
t


----------



## terite

maryg1 said:


> Second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504593
> View attachment 3504594
> View attachment 3504595


both look good 
t


----------



## Peach08

Peach08 said:


> Hi there could someone help authenticate
> 
> Item name: not sure of name
> 
> Link: no link, private seller
> 
> View attachment 3501185
> View attachment 3501186
> View attachment 3501187
> View attachment 3501188
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



I believe this one was skipped 
Could I have your opinion 
Thx!


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> I believe this one was skipped
> Could I have your opinion
> Thx!


It is an unusual era - pink nova check, and I guess made in Japan
not fake.
t


----------



## terite

Elluster said:


> Hi there, can I request some help to authenticate this purse? Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Limited edition teal burberry wallet
> Item number: 262682839342
> Seller id: natsherman27
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262682839342


need a photo of the serial number
t


----------



## terite

If your post was skipped - please try again or let me know what the post number is - I was on holidays - and then using an unreliable connection.
t


----------



## terite

Sharee26 said:


> Hi, it's my first time posting on this thread. I need help authenticating this Burberry bag.
> I hope someone would be able to help me. Thank you.



Something wrong here for sure - send a better photo of that interior stamp - it looks odd, and your stamp says made in italy and the tag says made in china - are your photos mixed up?
t


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi - please may I have your opinion on this scarf?  (Seller called it Mulberry, not Burberry!)

Item: mulberry cashmere scarf
Seller: revilleo
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mulberry-cashmere-scarf-/182301653371?rd=1&ssPageName=STRK:MEAFB:IT
No: 182301653371


I've added two close-ups of label and tag....

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## maryg1

terite said:


> both look good
> t


thanks!


----------



## PaPalombo

Hi Guys!
Could you please help me authenticate this coat?

Item Name: *casaco burberry*

Item Number: 18082382
Seller ID: guarda
Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/casaco-burberry-18082382

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hedonista

Thank you so much, t! 
I was really worried since this was shipping from out of the country. You totally eased my mind. Thank you!!


----------



## LizzieKate

Hello, 

Is this cream colored burberry scarf authentic? Thanks!


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> So far looks good - send a clear/close photo of that content tag and the size tags when you get it.
> t



Hi T!!!!
Thanks so much for the response!  Tracking says it will be delivered today...will have those pics for you by tomorrow!  Thanks again!!!


----------



## hydrosol

Hi, Terite, Can you please check this: Thanks

Item Name:Burberry Beige Animal-print Wool & Cashmere Scarf
Item Number:391607852184
Seller ID:hockeyman*david 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/391607852184?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

more pictures here


----------



## HaxorDoodle

terite said:


> Hello Calgarian!
> Absolutely legit! Burberry is made in Portugal and Italy and China and Malaysia and all over the place.
> t


Thanks!!


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> So far looks good - send a clear/close photo of that content tag and the size tags when you get it.
> t



Hi T!  It came tonight!  Here are my own pics.  Thanks soooooo much, as always!


----------



## 5354jli

Hello! I just bought a Burberry trench coat at a thrift store. I would really appreciate if someone can give me their opinion. Thank you!
Item Name: Burberry Kensington Midlength Trench Coat
Pictures: http://s350.photobucket.com/user/5354jli/library/


----------



## alisa.reber

Hi, I purchased this second hand trench coat in ricardo . Can you please authenticate for me? Thank you

Item Name: I don't know
Link :  https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid.../schwarzer-trenchcoat-burberry/v/an862403054/


Picture: http://s1244.photobucket.com/user/alisa_reber/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Suztor

Suztor said:


> Hello Authenticators, I would really appreciate if can you please help me with authenticate this Burberry bag.
> 
> Name: Peyton
> Color: Military Red
> View attachment 3501833
> View attachment 3501834
> View attachment 3501835
> View attachment 3501836
> View attachment 3501837
> View attachment 3501838
> View attachment 3501839



7163 I think mine was missed, thanks in a advanced!


----------



## Pearlyng

Hello!
Are either of these trench coats authentic?  Thanks in advance.

*Trench coat 1*
Item Name: Burberry Brit Tan Trench Coat Women's Size 2
Item Number:  232130051056
Seller ID: smithers11
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232130051056?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*Trench coat 2*
Item Name: Burberry Womens Double Breasted Bespoke Short Trench Beige Size 4
Item Number: 172390896803
Seller ID: kurokovtvn 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/172390896803?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ilovedora

I just bought a second hand Burberry small banner bag, I found the leather is NOT grainy leather as I saw on Burberry website. Also Burberry leather tag inside doesn't have London, England, house check fabric, woven in England these words on it. 
Could you please look my pictures to authenticate it? Thanks in advance!!!
Item Name (if you know it): Burberry small banner bag


----------



## terite

MiniMabel said:


> View attachment 3508305
> View attachment 3508306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - please may I have your opinion on this scarf?  (Seller called it Mulberry, not Burberry!)
> 
> Item: mulberry cashmere scarf
> Seller: revilleo
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mulberry-cashmere-scarf-/182301653371?rd=1&ssPageName=STRK:MEAFB:IT
> No: 182301653371
> 
> 
> I've added two close-ups of label and tag....
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


That is fake - I hope you can return it - or don't pay. Please report that.
t


----------



## terite

maryg1 said:


> thanks!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> Hi Guys!
> Could you please help me authenticate this coat?
> 
> Item Name: *casaco burberry*
> 
> Item Number: 18082382
> Seller ID: guarda
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/casaco-burberry-18082382
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Ask for a photo of the care tags.
t


----------



## terite

hedonista said:


> Thank you so much, t!
> I was really worried since this was shipping from out of the country. You totally eased my mind. Thank you!!


You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

Pearlyng said:


> Hello!
> Are either of these trench coats authentic?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> *Trench coat 1*
> Item Name: Burberry Brit Tan Trench Coat Women's Size 2
> Item Number:  232130051056
> Seller ID: smithers11
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232130051056?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *Trench coat 2*
> Item Name: Burberry Womens Double Breasted Bespoke Short Trench Beige Size 4
> Item Number: 172390896803
> Seller ID: kurokovtvn
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/172390896803?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


First one - need photo of the care tag and closer shot of the label at the neck.
Second one - fake - please report that.
t


----------



## terite

ilovedora said:


> I just bought a second hand Burberry small banner bag, I found the leather is NOT grainy leather as I saw on Burberry website. Also Burberry leather tag inside doesn't have London, England, house check fabric, woven in England these words on it.
> Could you please look my pictures to authenticate it? Thanks in advance!!!
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry small banner bag


Genuine
t


----------



## LizzieKate

LizzieKate said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is this cream colored burberry scarf authentic? Thanks!



Hi just following up again! Is this authentic! Thanks!


----------



## alisa.reber

alisa.reber said:


> Hi, I purchased this second hand trench coat in ricardo . Can you please authenticate for me? Thank you
> 
> Item Name: I don't know
> Link :  https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid.../schwarzer-trenchcoat-burberry/v/an862403054/
> 
> 
> Picture: http://s1244.photobucket.com/user/alisa_reber/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1



# 7222 i think you missed my post. Please help me . Thank you
(Sorry for my English)


----------



## hawnhoney33

Cashmere Burberry heart scarf -
eBay item: 162226969200
Seller: desb111

First off - thank you for this blog, this thread, and for everyone that spends their time to help people like me. I searched this forum to see if anyone might have asked about this particular scarf, but nothing came up. I saw it for BIN on eBay @ $115. The photos in the ad looked great, so I got trigger happy because the seller had only one to sell and 146 feedback at 100%, and I hit the buy button.  This whole transaction became a bit shady when the seller sent me a message that they couldn't ship to my address, didn't offer a refund, didn't reply, blah blah blah. After contacting eBay and PayPal, long story short, ebay cancelled the transaction and PayPal opened a case, but I'm still awaiting refund. But guess what? The scarf came in the mail!! It was mailed to my sister in law, so I asked her for photos. I haven't seen this scarf in person, are the hearts supposed to be on both sides? If so, it's clearly fake. But otherwise, here are the photos. 
Please and thank you!


----------



## MiniMabel

terite said:


> That is fake - I hope you can return it - or don't pay. Please report that.
> t




Thank you for your reply, it very much appreciated.


----------



## terite

LizzieKate said:


> Hi just following up again! Is this authentic! Thanks!


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

alisa.reber said:


> # 7222 i think you missed my post. Please help me . Thank you
> (Sorry for my English)


Sorry I missed your post - I was on holidays.
So far, so good - 
SEND a photo of the coat lying open, then content tag, a button.
T


----------



## terite

hawnhoney33 said:


> View attachment 3509691
> View attachment 3509692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere Burberry heart scarf -
> eBay item: 162226969200
> Seller: desb111
> 
> First off - thank you for this blog, this thread, and for everyone that spends their time to help people like me.
> 
> Send photos of the paper tag, the plastic piece on the tag, the entire scarf - other pages of the content tags.
> I thought that there was only one season with the hearts - not certain though - in that case I would expect a different label. Send more photos
> t


----------



## terite

MiniMabel said:


> Thank you for your reply, it very much appreciated.


You are welcome
t


----------



## alisa.reber

terite said:


> Sorry I missed your post - I was on holidays.
> So far, so good -
> SEND a photo of the coat lying open, then content tag, a button.
> T



I send photos that you want.
Thank you again


----------



## ilovedora

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## hawnhoney33

Thank you for taking a look... Here are more photos. Either way, could you tell me the indicators as far as what to look for? I see a lot of the same BURBERRY 100% cashmere tags some verified fake on here, some real I haven't seen this particular tag before and I searched Google photos, eBay listings, other trade sites/apps, and pages of this blog. Have you seen this tag on anything? 

I'm trying to compile a list of photos of different tags so I have a real & fake tag reference to narrow down my future selections. Thank you again, Terite.


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> genuine
> t


As always, thank you very much t. you are great


----------



## terite

alisa.reber said:


> I send photos that you want.
> Thank you again


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

hawnhoney33 said:


> Thank you for taking a look... Here are more photos. Either way, could you tell me the indicators as far as what to look for? I see a lot of the same BURBERRY 100% cashmere tags some verified fake on here, some real I haven't seen this particular tag before and I searched Google photos, eBay listings, other trade sites/apps, and pages of this blog. Have you seen this tag on anything?
> 
> I'm trying to compile a list of photos of different tags so I have a real & fake tag reference to narrow down my future selections. Thank you again, Terite.


All of these photos look legit. The scarf is not really well known to me - yours does compare to the official one shown on the site.
t


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> As always, thank you very much t. you are great


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> All of these photos look legit. The scarf is not really well known to me - yours does compare to the official one shown on the site.
> t



See Addy's Burberry Scarf Guide that is on this site - it is helpful for some of those labels - tough to find them all.


----------



## Scarllet

Hi! T, could you please help me to authenticate this dress:
Item Name: Brown Silk Tunic Dress
Item Number: CNTAIYI0016SHE
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182333353563?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Ends: 2 Days
Thank you.


----------



## hawnhoney33

terite said:


> See Addy's Burberry Scarf Guide that is on this site - it is helpful for some of those labels - tough to find them all.


Thank you!! Will search for that. Warmest Aloha!


----------



## alisa.reber

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you so much !! You are Super . Hope you have a good day .


----------



## terite

Scarllet said:


> Hi! T, could you please help me to authenticate this dress:
> Item Name: Brown Silk Tunic Dress
> Item Number: CNTAIYI0016SHE
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182333353563?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Ends: 2 Days
> Thank you.


genuine
t


----------



## terite

hawnhoney33 said:


> Thank you!! Will search for that. Warmest Aloha!


you are welcome!
Aloha
t


----------



## terite

alisa.reber said:


> Thank you so much !! You are Super . Hope you have a good day .


You are welcome!
t


----------



## hydrosol

hydrosol said:


> Hi, Terite, Can you please check this: Thanks
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Beige Animal-print Wool & Cashmere Scarf
> Item Number:391607852184
> Seller ID:hockeyman*david
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/391607852184?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> more pictures here


hi, Terite, please help me on this. Thanks!


----------



## scarlette1969

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi T!  It came tonight!  Here are my own pics.  Thanks soooooo much, as always!
> 
> View attachment 3508763
> View attachment 3508764
> View attachment 3508765
> View attachment 3508766
> View attachment 3508767



Hi T!

Could you please take a look at the additional photos I took? (the original post was #7220).  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## MartenFerret

Anyone have any input on this Burberry London shirt?

Whatever you've got will be appreciated. 

Thrift find; was dry cleaned. Tag is horribly wrinkled; I had to push it forward with my fingers. The 'rattails' are present; made in USA (Hickey Freeman?).
Shirt has no interior/washing tags; previous owner may have removed these, but I see no evidence of this.
Buttons are not engraved; no bottom horizontal buttonhole.
Material feels good, considering its vintage; fabric is herringboned. Stitching looks good/straight.

Any help?


----------



## terite

MartenFerret said:


> Anyone have any input on this Burberry London shirt?
> 
> Whatever you've got will be appreciated.
> 
> Thrift find; was dry cleaned. Tag is horribly wrinkled; I had to push it forward with my fingers. The 'rattails' are present; made in USA (Hickey Freeman?).
> Shirt has no interior/washing tags; previous owner may have removed these, but I see no evidence of this.
> Buttons are not engraved; no bottom horizontal buttonhole.
> Material feels good, considering its vintage; fabric is herringboned. Stitching looks good/straight.
> 
> Any help?


So far, the blurry photos are really throwing me off - try again with clear photos and a better shot of the label. Also what is that other blue label?
The seam matching looks off.
t
PS: also send a photo of the Made in tag.


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi T!
> 
> Could you please take a look at the additional photos I took? (the original post was #7220).  Many thanks in advance!


Everything looks perfect.
t


----------



## terite

hydrosol said:


> hi, Terite, please help me on this. Thanks!


Can you send two clear photos - one of each sewn on tag - get as close up as you can.
t


----------



## MartenFerret

I'll try to take better ones; relying on an iPad camera.

I'm unsure what the blue label on the placket is; never seemed to be any writing on it.

As for the seams matching, I can tell you that doesn't happen often, even with higher-end garments (picture shows a Burberry shirt from Nordstroms - observe shoulder).

Again, I'll see what I can do about making better pictures. Thank you for you assistance thus far.


----------



## hydrosol

terite said:


> Can you send two clear photos - one of each sewn on tag - get as close up as you can.
> t


hi Terite,  do you mean these pictures?Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

hydrosol said:


> hi Terite,  do you mean these pictures?Thanks in advance!


Yes - thanks - these both look good - genuine
t


----------



## terite

I'm unsure what the blue label on the placket is; never seemed to be any writing on it.

An ipad should be ok - just try to get the photos in focus.
Does the blue label have another side?

When you work with plaid - things can't always match - but there are still certain guidelines for alignment. For example - the front pocket looks good on your shirt. 
The shirt is aligned where it buttons up for example.
t


----------



## hydrosol

terite said:


> Yes - thanks - these both look good - genuine
> t


thank you Terite!!


----------



## Scarllet

terite said:


> genuine
> t



Thanks a lot for your help, T. You're the star!


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> Everything looks perfect.
> t



T, can't THANK YOU enough [emoji4]!!!


----------



## MartenFerret

Ah, that's good to know.

It could be the blue tag was for care instructions and the lettering wore off. Although I again see no evidence of lettering, I don't rule out that letters once were.
I'll make some better pictures this afternoon late; I'll try to show the stitching inside and out; I may even model it to show shape, although it is too big for me.
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## terite

hydrosol said:


> thank you Terite!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Scarllet said:


> Thanks a lot for your help, T. You're the star!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> T, can't THANK YOU enough [emoji4]!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## 5354jli

5354jli said:


> Hello! I just bought a Burberry trench coat at a thrift store. I would really appreciate if someone can give me their opinion. Thank you!
> Item Name: Burberry Kensington Midlength Trench Coat
> Pictures: http://s350.photobucket.com/user/5354jli/library/


This may have been missed. Post 7221. Thank you!


----------



## terite

5354jli said:


> Hello! I just bought a Burberry trench coat at a thrift store. I would really appreciate if someone can give me their opinion. Thank you!
> Item Name: Burberry Kensington Midlength Trench Coat
> Pictures: http://s350.photobucket.com/user/5354jli/library/


That link does not work for me - try again
t


----------



## 5354jli

terite said:


> That link does not work for me - try again
> t


Sorry, photo bucket is down for maintenance. I have the photos in Google drive too. Thank you for your time!
https://drive.google.com/drive/u/1/mobile/folders/0BxXqKnkZxr2oRUpzaVRQWnQ5Rjg?usp=sharing


----------



## terite

5354jli said:


> Sorry, photo bucket is down for maintenance. I have the photos in Google drive too. Thank you for your time!
> https://drive.google.com/drive/u/1/mobile/folders/0BxXqKnkZxr2oRUpzaVRQWnQ5Rjg?usp=sharing


Can you send a clear shot of the label at the neck, the size tag(s) and the back of the collar - with the collar lifted up and the black plastic piece.
thanks
t


----------



## 5354jli

terite said:


> Can you send a clear shot of the label at the neck, the size tag(s) and the back of the collar - with the collar lifted up and the black plastic piece.
> thanks
> t





terite said:


> Can you send a clear shot of the label at the neck, the size tag(s) and the back of the collar - with the collar lifted up and the black plastic piece.
> thanks
> t



Sorry, I'm not sure which black plastic piece you are referring to. The buttons? I have the additional pictures in the following link.

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BxXqKnkZxr2oX3dpRWZod3I0LVk?usp=sharing

Thank you for being so thorough. Really appreciate it!


----------



## terite

5354jli said:


> Sorry, I'm not sure which black plastic piece you are referring to. The buttons? I have the additional pictures in the following link.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BxXqKnkZxr2oX3dpRWZod3I0LVk?usp=sharing
> 
> Thank you for being so thorough. Really appreciate it!


The back of the neck is not right, the content tag is not right - the main label looks smudged/off also.
t


----------



## 5354jli

terite said:


> The back of the neck is not right, the content tag is not right - the main label looks smudged/off also.
> t


Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## terite

5354jli said:


> Thank you for your feedback!


You are welcome - I hope that you can return it.
t


----------



## MartenFerret

These are the best I can do. I hope they will work...


----------



## MartenFerret

Part 2...


----------



## Suztor

Does anyone know a good Burberry Authenticator service? I usually use memes treasures for LV. I've requested one on here but has been skipped twice.  Maybe my request was sent invalid. Appreciate any info, thank you.


----------



## terite

Suztor said:


> Does anyone know a good Burberry Authenticator service? I usually use memes treasures for LV. I've requested one on here but has been skipped twice.  Maybe my request was sent invalid. Appreciate any info, thank you.


authenticate4you is a good one

Odd, because I remember responding to your request - asking for a clear photo of the serial number. 
t


----------



## terite

MartenFerret said:


> Part 2...


I could tell a lot with a good/clear photo of the tag - without clear photos - we can't help you.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Odd, because I remember responding to your request - asking for a clear photo of the serial number.
> 
> Also I posted twice asking about missed posts because I was on holidays.
> 
> authenticate4you is a good service - try them.
> t


----------



## terite

Any one else I missed - let me know.
t


----------



## MartenFerret

I'll press the thing against my scanner and see if doing so works. BBML.


----------



## Niamhingham

Hello,

Please can I have some help authenticating this scarf. Thank you.


----------



## terite

Niamhingham said:


> View attachment 3513796
> View attachment 3513800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Please can I have some help authenticating this scarf. Thank you.


The labels look good - ask for a photo of the entire scarf. 
t


----------



## terite

MartenFerret said:


> I'll press the thing against my scanner and see if doing so works. BBML.


How about your phone?
t


----------



## MartenFerret

Best I can do.


----------



## terite

MartenFerret said:


> Best I can do.


I think it is a legit shirt from about 2000 or so - (vintage).
t


----------



## MartenFerret

Thank you very much for your input. 

You're providing a good service for people; you've certainly been more useful to me than others have.


----------



## terite

MartenFerret said:


> Thank you very much for your input.
> 
> You're providing a good service for people; you've certainly been more useful to me than others have.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T!

I hope all is well with you!

I was hoping to ask for your opinion on the two items below, a scarf, and a flip flops.

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.

Item: black patent flip flops
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#:106181
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/collect...berry-black-patent-leather-flip-flops-size-39

Item: pink cashmere scarf
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 106043
Link:https://www.cashinmybag.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/burberry-pink-cashmere-scarf

Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T!
> 
> I hope all is well with you!
> 
> I was hoping to ask for your opinion on the two items below, a scarf, and a flip flops.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.
> 
> Item: black patent flip flops
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#:106181
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/collect...berry-black-patent-leather-flip-flops-size-39
> 
> Item: pink cashmere scarf
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: 106043
> Link:https://www.cashinmybag.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/burberry-pink-cashmere-scarf
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Flip flops are genuine
Scarf is genuine (vintage) might be smaller (check measurements for what size you prefer)

t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Flip flops are genuine
> Scarf is genuine (vintage) might be smaller (check measurements for what size you prefer)
> 
> t



Thank you so much T!! Very grateful for your help 

Also, thanks so much for pointing out the size piece on the scarf, I didn't even think about that [emoji848] 

You are the best!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much T!! Very grateful for your help
> 
> Also, thanks so much for pointing out the size piece on the scarf, I didn't even think about that [emoji848]
> 
> You are the best!


you are welcome 
t


----------



## zen1965

My gut tells me to stay away. What do you think?
Item Name: Burberry Poncho Neu Mit Etikett
Item Number: 222304488133
Seller ID: dahudtaiar2007
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/222304488133?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hello Authenticators. 

I was wondering when you have the time, you can authenticate this Burberry bag for me. This would be my first pre-Loved bag from this designer. 
Thank you. 

Item: Authentic BURBERRY Cross Body Bag Shoulder Bag  10098642 
Item #: 122221129760
Seller: brand-works
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122221129760
Comments: The link shows 12 pictures; however it the description it shows 33 pictures


----------



## terite

zen1965 said:


> My gut tells me to stay away. What do you think?
> Item Name: Burberry Poncho Neu Mit Etikett
> Item Number: 222304488133
> Seller ID: dahudtaiar2007
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/222304488133?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


yes - trust that feeling
fake
t


----------



## terite

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hello Authenticators.
> 
> I was wondering when you have the time, you can authenticate this Burberry bag for me. This would be my first pre-Loved bag from this designer.
> Thank you.
> 
> Item: Authentic BURBERRY Cross Body Bag Shoulder Bag  10098642
> Item #: 122221129760
> Seller: brand-works
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122221129760
> Comments: The link shows 12 pictures; however it the description it shows 33 pictures


It does not look like Burberry (as we know it) - look for a Made in Italy/England/Spain tag in your first pre-loved VINTAGE bag - this one might be from a series made in Japan many years ago - and if that is the case - they are bags made with permission.
t


----------



## zen1965

terite said:


> yes - trust that feeling
> fake
> t


Many thanks!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

terite said:


> It does not look like Burberry (as we know it) - look for a Made in Italy/England/Spain tag in your first pre-loved VINTAGE bag - this one might be from a series made in Japan many years ago - and if that is the case - they are bags made with permission.
> t


Terite thank you so much for your input an expertise. It is greatly appreciated!  I will stay away from this purchase.


----------



## terite

Johnpauliegal said:


> Terite thank you so much for your input an expertise. It is greatly appreciated!  I will stay away from this purchase.


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

zen1965 said:


> Many thanks!!!


You are welome.
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> you are welcome
> t



T! You were so right. You really know your stuff. I think it's a child's scarf lol! [emoji23] I don't think my son is going to wear pink so I guess it's going back... Too bad. Thank you again for your help!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> T! You were so right. You really know your stuff. I think it's a child's scarf lol! [emoji23] I don't think my son is going to wear pink so I guess it's going back... Too bad. Thank you again for your help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## bakeacookie

Item: Burberry tie
Seller: Bought from nordstrom rack, so the tag hides the Burberry info.













Just want to make sure this is real, as I'll be gifting it. [emoji4] thank you for your time.


----------



## terite

bakeacookie said:


> Item: Burberry tie
> Seller: Bought from nordstrom rack, so the tag hides the Burberry info.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518894
> 
> View attachment 3518895
> 
> View attachment 3518896
> 
> View attachment 3518897
> 
> View attachment 3518898
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure this is real, as I'll be gifting it. [emoji4] thank you for your time.


genuine
t


----------



## ebel

If anyone has the time, I'd very much appreciate an authentication opinion on the eBay item below.
Many thanks,
ebel

Item Name:  BURBERRY Handbag Authentic
Item Number:  122220692196
Seller ID:  2013_yudit1985
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122220692196?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bakeacookie

terite said:


> genuine
> t



Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

ebel said:


> If anyone has the time, I'd very much appreciate an authentication opinion on the eBay item below.
> Many thanks,
> ebel
> 
> Item Name:  BURBERRY Handbag Authentic
> Item Number:  122220692196
> Seller ID:  2013_yudit1985
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122220692196?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Pending a photo of Made in Turkey somewhere - genuine
t


----------



## terite

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## ebel

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/page-488#post-30797988

thank you so much - such a speedy response!


----------



## terite

ebel said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/page-488#post-30797988
> 
> thank you so much - such a speedy response!


you are welcome
t


----------



## Vtok

Hello,

I purchased this scarf today at a large, well-known consignment store. 
I haven't seen this colorway before (kind of like a mint-green/grey, black thick stripes and brown thin stripes)

Please let me know if it's authentic - it's been bugging me a lot. Thanks!






Thank you


----------



## terite

Vtok said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this scarf today at a large, well-known consignment store.
> I haven't seen this colorway before (kind of like a mint-green/grey, black thick stripes and brown thin stripes)
> 
> Please let me know if it's authentic - it's been bugging me a lot. Thanks!
> View attachment 3520699
> View attachment 3520700
> View attachment 3520701
> View attachment 3520702
> 
> 
> Thank you


Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out - tag looks good - can't see any green?
t


----------



## Vtok

terite said:


> Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out - tag looks good - can't see any green?
> t



Thank you for your fast response!
My mistake - I think it just looks green from some angles. It's more of a muted grey.

Just haven't seen this colorway/pattern alignment before (with the thin vertical line down the middle).




Thanks!


----------



## Sophiajarrett

Needing some help please!
I have just recently purchased this coat from the internet and I have a few worries about authenticity. The coat feels very light and the buttons feel and sound like plastic.
The stitching on the large label goes off on the bottom left corner and I can't find this style online anywhere.
I love this coat but I'm worried I've been conned out of my money

THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## terite

Vtok said:


> Thank you for your fast response!
> My mistake - I think it just looks green from some angles. It's more of a muted grey.
> 
> Just haven't seen this colorway/pattern alignment before (with the thin vertical line down the middle).
> 
> View attachment 3521282
> 
> 
> Thanks!


This looks good  - there should be a thin vertical line down the middle in this case - start looking for it everywhere - this is a vintage item.
t


----------



## terite

Sophiajarrett said:


> View attachment 3521230
> View attachment 3521233
> 
> 
> Needing some help please!
> I have just recently purchased this coat from the internet and I have a few worries about authenticity. The coat feels very light and the buttons feel and sound like plastic.
> The stitching on the large label goes off on the bottom left corner and I can't find this style online anywhere.
> I love this coat but I'm worried I've been conned out of my money
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH


Genuine
t


----------



## Lindha

Hi,

First of all, I'm from Sweden, so please bear with my English.
I've bought such a lovely Bayswater from a Swedish vintage seller (www.delicatevintage.se). (I really got a good feeling about seller, seems serious)

 I got it today, and suddenly I got a little bit scared that it's a replica. I think everything looks just fine, but I would appreciate a second opinion from you.















I hope you can help me.

Thank you in advance


----------



## terite

Lindha said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all, I'm from Sweden, so please bear with my English.
> I've bought such a lovely Bayswater from a Swedish vintage seller (www.delicatevintage.se). (I really got a good feeling about seller, seems serious)
> 
> I got it today, and suddenly I got a little bit scared that it's a replica. I think everything looks just fine, but I would appreciate a second opinion from you.
> View attachment 3522043
> 
> 
> This is the Burberry thread - so try the Mulberry thread - but in my opinion that looks genuine - though I do not have official Mulberry training.
> t


----------



## Lindha

Omg! So embarrassing, I was so excited, must have been reading all wrong, sorry! 
But thank you so much


----------



## lassiropponen

Hi,

Need help authenticating this vintage Burberry scarf.
Bought from a vintage boutique in UK.      





Thank you.


----------



## terite

lassiropponen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need help authenticating this vintage Burberry scarf.
> Bought from a vintage boutique in UK.
> 
> View attachment 3522177
> View attachment 3522180
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Any letters or writing on the inside flap of the sewn on blue label? Send a pic.
T


----------



## lassiropponen

terite said:


> Any letters or writing on the inside flap of the sewn on blue label? Send a pic.
> T




Nothing else there, just the inverted text.


----------



## terite

lassiropponen said:


> Nothing else there, just the inverted text.
> View attachment 3522274


It looks good - vintage - I mean on the folded bit - the sewn down seam.
t


----------



## phtr1101

Hi,
I need some help please!!!
I have just recently purchased a Burberry Cashmere scarf from Poshmark before doing any research.
And now I am worry about the authenticity. I searched some posts about real vs fake scarf and some details of my scarf seems like it's probably fake.
Item Name : Burberry Cashmere scarf
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post):
https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Authentic-Burberry-100-Cashmere-Scarf-582bdd142fd0b765970281a4

Photos:










Please help me out!
THANK YOU VERY MUCH
I really appreciate your time and your help!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Item name: Burberry Little Crush Alligator Bag
Item #:144709
Seller:Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-alligator-little-crush-metallic-gold-144709


Comment: This is coming to me on Friday. Let me know if additional pics are needed. Thank you!


----------



## terite

phtr1101 said:


> Hi,
> I need some help please!!!
> I have just recently purchased a Burberry Cashmere scarf from Poshmark before doing any research.
> And now I am worry about the authenticity. I searched some posts about real vs fake scarf and some details of my scarf seems like it's probably fake.
> Item Name : Burberry Cashmere scarf
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post):
> https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Authentic-Burberry-100-Cashmere-Scarf-582bdd142fd0b765970281a
> 
> I really appreciate your time and your help!


I need to see clear and closer photos of the tags and labels.
Have you paid yet?
t


----------



## terite

LilMissCutie said:


> Item name: Burberry Little Crush Alligator Bag
> Item #:144709
> Seller:Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-alligator-little-crush-metallic-gold-144709
> 
> 
> Comment: This is coming to me on Friday. Let me know if additional pics are needed. Thank you!


Genuine
t


----------



## juliafebruary

Hello everyone, thanks for your help today. I have purchased a scarf from eBay, and I'd love to get your input. I have attached the pictures from the ebay post here. If further pictures are required I can load them when it comes to me in the mail. I have already paid but the seller does offer returns. I see she has sold many burberry scarfs. Almost all had good reviews, but two reviewers said they suspected theiers were not genuine. the seller responded saying her scarves came from a reputable supplier. she sell many vintage designer items. Anyways I was a bit concerned after seeing those two reviews.

Item Name : Burberry Nova Giant Check
Ebay item ID: 162283158034
Photos: attached

Hopefully I have followed all the rules, first post!


----------



## phtr1101

terite said:


> I need to see clear and closer photos of the tags and labels.
> Have you paid yet?
> t


Hi,
Thank you so much for your respond. Unfortunately, I already paid. I should have done more research before paying.
This is more detail photo from the seller.
I will not get this scarf with me until tomorrow or Monday. If these photos are not enough, please let me know and I will upload more photos once I got it.





I am looking forward to hearing from you.
If its not genuine, hopefully I will get a refund.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## phtr1101

phtr1101 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you so much for your respond. Unfortunately, I already paid. I should have done more research before paying.
> This is more detail photo from the seller.
> I will not get this scarf with me until tomorrow or Monday. If these photos are not enough, please let me know and I will upload more photos once I got it.
> 
> View attachment 3523858
> View attachment 3523857
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing from you.
> If its not genuine, hopefully I will get a refund.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


now looking closer... the M in Cashmere looks weird....
I found this Burberry Kids Scarf from Zappos and it has the same kind of tag.. but this one looks nicer
http://luxury.zappos.com/burberry-kids-charlotte-check-cape-scarf-little-kids-big-kids-black
http://luxury.zappos.com/burberry-kids-charlotte-check-cape-scarf-little-kids-big-kids-black


----------



## hawnhoney33

Hi again,
Hoping I can get some help on a trench coat... I have another question too, because I've come across a few variations of the knight on the navy blue label. I don't know which one is correct and if Burberry made a slight change to the rider's helmet at some point? Here are the labels I've seen on different trenches and here is my trench I just received. The embroidery looked crisp and clean, the ratio of knight & horse to the "Burberry" stitching looked good. I thought genuine, but my guys helmet is like the fake ones. (I'm pretty positive logo 5 & 6 are absolute fakes) The plaid doesn't quite match up in the back of the collar. It came with spare buttons, it's an older coat, Lawrence is the style, I think? Please advise! 
Thank you!!


----------



## terite

juliafebruary said:


> Hello everyone, thanks for your help today. I have purchased a scarf from eBay, and I'd love to get your input. I have attached the pictures from the ebay post here. If further pictures are required I can load them when it comes to me in the mail. I have already paid but the seller does offer returns. I see she has sold many burberry scarfs. Almost all had good reviews, but two reviewers said they suspected theiers were not genuine. the seller responded saying her scarves came from a reputable supplier. she sell many vintage designer items. Anyways I was a bit concerned after seeing those two reviews.
> 
> Item Name : Burberry Nova Giant Check
> Ebay item ID: 162283158034
> Photos: attached
> 
> Hopefully I have followed all the rules, first post!
> 
> View attachment 3523715
> View attachment 3523716
> View attachment 3523717
> View attachment 3523718


Please send the ebay link for me.
t


----------



## terite

phtr1101 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you so much for your respond. Unfortunately, I already paid. I should have done more research before paying.
> This is more detail photo from the seller.
> I will not get this scarf with me until tomorrow or Monday. If these photos are not enough, please let me know and I will upload more photos once I got it.
> 
> View attachment 3523858
> View attachment 3523857
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing from you.
> If its not genuine, hopefully I will get a refund.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Need more photos 
t - the content tag looks good so far - but I can't see any other tags clearly enough


----------



## juliafebruary

terite said:


> Please send the ebay link for me.
> t


hi terite thanks for your help here's the link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162283158034


----------



## terite

hawnhoney33 said:


> Hi again,
> Hoping I can get some help on a trench coat... I have another question too, because I've come across a few variations of the knight on the navy blue label. I don't know which one is correct and if Burberry made a slight change to the rider's helmet at some point? Here are the labels I've seen on different trenches and here is my trench I just received. The embroidery looked crisp and clean, the ratio of knight & horse to the "Burberry" stitching looked good. I thought genuine, but my guys helmet is like the fake ones. (I'm pretty positive logo 5 & 6 are absolute fakes) The plaid doesn't quite match up in the back of the collar. It came with spare buttons, it's an older coat, Lawrence is the style, I think? Please advise!
> Thank you!!


Ok, so the trench coat looks good - there should be a size tag somewhere - it is vintage. The paper tag that you show - that might be the size tag - not certain. These coats are notorious for looking new even when they are old, and I have WASHED many trench coats and they are remarkable (don't wash wool though - dryclean that). The back of the neck and the pattern placement - that is perfect.
t

The blue labels - well - yes they change slightly over the years - and then JAPAN had a Burberry London line with another version of the blue label also - so it is very confusing for sure.
PS: well, label six looks ok so far - and label five - I would need to see more - the Japan line made some odd labels - that manage to confuse everyone - I would stay away from that line in that era.


----------



## terite

juliafebruary said:


> hi terite thanks for your help here's the link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162283158034


I am not certain - the label is good, but the scarf - it seems to me to be a different style than the ones that had that label - 

*We should ask Addy
t*


----------



## Pokpokelite

Dear authenticators,

Can you please help authenticate this coat?:

Item Name: Burberry coat
Item Number: 50901830
Seller ID: Britishblue
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/burberry-frakke-vinterfrakke-jakke-uldjakke-uldfrakke/50901830

Thank you.


----------



## terite

terite said:


> I am not certain - the label is good, but the scarf - it seems to me to be a different style than the ones that had that label -
> 
> *We should ask Addy
> t*


I can see a fake in the previous sales.


----------



## terite

Pokpokelite said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this coat?:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry coat
> Item Number: 50901830
> Seller ID: Britishblue
> Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/burberry-frakke-vinterfrakke-jakke-uldjakke-uldfrakke/50901830
> 
> Thank you.


Authentic
t


----------



## juliafebruary

terite said:


> I can see a fake in the previous sales.



Oh no, that's not a good sign.


----------



## terite

juliafebruary said:


> Oh no, that's not a good sign.


Not a good sign - but they have several legit ones and scarves from many era's. They have wool scarves that have been washed and shrunk - ohhh. 
Always check the tassels. If they are chubby/stubby and you can no longer see the twist - then it has been ruined in the wash, or if the label no longer lies flat. Also the tassels will never be cheap or thin or wispy on a wool scarf - 
One NICE thing about an older scarf, is they tend to be THICKER - 
t


----------



## Wonderwend

I am hoping that you will be able to help me with your wealth of knowledge. 
Today I bought a scarf from a charity shop, my intention was to cut it up to make Gnome hats........ It wasn't until i got it home that I realised it had a Burberry label.
So my question is; Is it real or do I cut it up?
I would rather someone else enjoyed it if its real.
It 'feels' quality to me. The colour is a chartreuse green weft and warp with a sort of pale moss green weaved in too.
Thank you in advance


----------



## zen1965

Dear Terite,
I found another one (this one does not scream fake at first glance). What is your take on this?
Item Name: Burberry Poncho
Item Number: 132002220531
Seller ID: rebels17
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Poncho-/132002220531?hash=item1ebbf209f3:g:7q8AAOSwr2RYKKnF

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## vornado

Dear Terite, can you check this scarf for me? Many thanks!

Item name:burberry giant check print wool&silk scarf new$395
Item number:201713533196
Seller ID:flynnsam 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/201713533196


----------



## phtr1101

terite said:


> Need more photos
> t - the content tag looks good so far - but I can't see any other tags clearly enough



Thank you for your response. I just got the scarf now and these are some more photos. By reading some other articles, I found that the pattern/tage/the red line looks a lot like the fake one/the stitches doesn't line up nicely.
The article that I mentioned was this one http://betweennapsontheporch.net/burberry-scarf-fake-vs-real-how-to-tell-the-difference/
Please help me! I only have 3 days to report if this is fake.











Thank you!!


----------



## terite

Wonderwend said:


> I am hoping that you will be able to help me with your wealth of knowledge.
> Today I bought a scarf from a charity shop, my intention was to cut it up to make Gnome hats........ It wasn't until i got it home that I realised it had a Burberry label.
> So my question is; Is it real or do I cut it up?
> I would rather someone else enjoyed it if its real.
> It 'feels' quality to me. The colour is a chartreuse green weft and warp with a sort of pale moss green weaved in too.
> Thank you in advance
> View attachment 3525610
> View attachment 3525610


Send a photo of the scarf!
t


----------



## terite

phtr1101 said:


> Thank you for your response. I just got the scarf now and these are some more photos. By reading some other articles, I found that the pattern/tage/the red line looks a lot like the fake one/the stitches doesn't line up nicely.
> The article that I mentioned was this one http://betweennapsontheporch.net/burberry-scarf-fake-vs-real-how-to-tell-the-difference/
> Please help me! I only have 3 days to report if this is fake.
> 
> View attachment 3525950
> 
> View attachment 3525904
> View attachment 3525904
> View attachment 3525914
> View attachment 3525915
> View attachment 3525916
> View attachment 3525917
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


need front on brown paper tag, need other pages in the content tag, specifically the one that says Burberr, need a photo showing the whole scarf.
t


----------



## terite

vornado said:


> Dear Terite, can you check this scarf for me? Many thanks!
> 
> Item name:burberry giant check print wool&silk scarf new$395
> Item number:201713533196
> Seller ID:flynnsam
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/201713533196
> View attachment 3525931
> View attachment 3525932
> View attachment 3525933
> View attachment 3525934


send a clearer closer photo of the content tag.
t


----------



## terite

zen1965 said:


> Dear Terite,
> I found another one (this one does not scream fake at first glance). What is your take on this?
> Item Name: Burberry Poncho
> Item Number: 132002220531
> Seller ID: rebels17
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Poncho-/132002220531?hash=item1ebbf209f3:g:7q8AAOSwr2RYKKnF
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Is there a content tag - send a photo of it. Also - clear photos/closer up of the paper tags
t


----------



## phtr1101

terite said:


> need front on brown paper tag, need other pages in the content tag, specifically the one that says Burberr, need a photo showing the whole scarf.
> t


Hi Terite,

These are the photos that you requested. Please let me know if you need addition photos. Thanks a ton!!


----------



## terite

phtr1101 said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> These are the photos that you requested. Please let me know if you need addition photos. Thanks a ton!!
> 
> View attachment 3526171
> View attachment 3526172
> View attachment 3526173
> View attachment 3526174
> View attachment 3526175
> View attachment 3526176
> View attachment 3526177



Does it say SpecialistDry instead of Specialist Dry
and does it say Oney instead of only?
t


----------



## phtr1101

terite said:


> Does it say SpecialistDry instead of Specialist Dry
> and does it say Oney instead of only?
> t


Oh Gosh!!! I did not realize it at all!!! You are the best. Thank you so much!!
I will report the problem to Poshmark now and hopefully get a refund back!


----------



## vornado

terite said:


> send a clearer closer photo of the content tag.
> t



Hi, Terite, here is the content tag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, thanks!


----------



## terite

phtr1101 said:


> Oh Gosh!!! I did not realize it at all!!! You are the best. Thank you so much!!
> I will report the problem to Poshmark now and hopefully get a refund back!


you are welcome
t
(not the first time we see fakes on Poshmark)


----------



## terite

vornado said:


> Hi, Terite, here is the content tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , thanks!


looks good. 
t


----------



## vornado

terite said:


> looks good.
> t



Thanks Terite!


----------



## terite

vornado said:


> Thanks Terite!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Pokpokelite

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you very much!


----------



## zen1965

Thank you, Terite. I received some photos from the seller. I hope those links work... 

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/eicAAOSwj85YMXAB/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/GLIAAOSwB09YMW~E/$_12.JPG?set_id=2


----------



## Wonderwend

terite said:


> Send a photo of the scarf!
> t


Terite, Thank you for your rapid reply!
I assume you mean the whole thing as I sent the labels etc.
I measured it for you too: The main body of the scarf ( not including fringe) is 68.5 inches/ 174cm long by 11inches/28cm wide. The fringe is 7cm in length.
There are no marks, holes or blemishes


----------



## Wonderwend

terite said:


> you are welcome
> t
> (not the first time we see fakes on Poshmark)


It is wonderful that you are able to do this for people ; not only because you are helping the individual from being ripped off but also the industry as a whole. Faking stuff is big business and you are chipping away at their ability to do it all the time. I congratulate you.


----------



## terite

Pokpokelite said:


> Thank you very much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Wonderwend said:


> Terite, Thank you for your rapid reply!
> I assume you mean the whole thing as I sent the labels etc.
> I measured it for you too: The main body of the scarf ( not including fringe) is 68.5 inches/ 174cm long by 11inches/28cm wide. The fringe is 7cm in length.
> There are no marks, holes or blemishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526481
> View attachment 3526483


Well, no gnome hats for you. I would wash that in cold water in the sink - roll it in a towel, hang it outside to dry - remove any pilling and wear that - what fun - you are so lucky.
genuine
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Well, no gnome hats for you. I would wash that in cold water in the sink - roll it in a towel, hang it outside to dry - remove any pilling and then I would WEAR that - what fun - you are so lucky.
> genuine
> t


----------



## zen1965

terite said:


> send a clearer closer photo of the content tag.
> t





zen1965 said:


> Dear Terite,
> I found another one (this one does not scream fake at first glance). What is your take on this?
> Item Name: Burberry Poncho
> Item Number: 132002220531
> Seller ID: rebels17
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Poncho-/132002220531?hash=item1ebbf209f3:g:7q8AAOSwr2RYKKnF
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Dear Terite, here are the additional photos:


----------



## terite

Wonderwend said:


> It is wonderful that you are able to do this for people ; not only because you are helping the individual from being ripped off but also the industry as a whole. Faking stuff is big business and you are chipping away at their ability to do it all the time. I congratulate you.


You are welcome - everyone is so polite and grateful here - it makes it so easy!
t


----------



## terite

zen1965 said:


> Dear Terite, here are the additional photos:


I like to see the part of the content tag that says - Burberry - and also the paper tags that are attached - the front of the tag and also the plastic black lozenge piece.
T


----------



## terite

zen1965 said:


> Thank you, Terite. I received some photos from the seller. I hope those links work...
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/eicAAOSwj85YMXAB/$_12.JPG?set_id=2
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/GLIAAOSwB09YMW~E/$_12.JPG?set_id=2


Need the other part of that content tag - also the paper tags.
t


----------



## zen1965

zen1965 said:


> Dear Terite, here are the additional photos:


Sorry, I am overly excited over this poncho... Here are the pics:







The seller is not at home this afternoon. Thus, no pictures of the paper tags.


----------



## Wonderwend

terite said:


> Well, no gnome hats for you. I would wash that in cold water in the sink - roll it in a towel, hang it outside to dry - remove any pilling and wear that - what fun - you are so lucky.
> genuine
> t


Seriously!!!!! OMG!!!
I can't wear this colour as it makes me look ill. I'm going to try and sell it, so you might see it again on here with someone asking if its real  Just tell them it will make a great scarf for a gnome 
Thanks for the washing tips, i will do that. 
I'm so glad I didn't cut it up before i saw the label! No lovely green Gnome hats to be made from that. Although the proceeds from it will go towards more Merino gnome making supplies.
Is this the bit where i tell you I paid 2 euros for it?!! I never thought I was that lucky!
Thanks so much again for your time and expertise, it really is appreciated. Keep up the good work xx


----------



## terite

Wonderwend said:


> Seriously!!!!! OMG!!!
> I can't wear this colour as it makes me look ill. I'm going to try and sell it, so you might see it again on here with someone asking if its real  Just tell them it will make a great scarf for a gnome
> Thanks for the washing tips, i will do that.
> I'm so glad I didn't cut it up before i saw the label! No lovely green Gnome hats to be made from that. Although the proceeds from it will go towards more Merino gnome making supplies.
> Is this the bit where i tell you I paid 2 euros for it?!! I never thought I was that lucky!
> Thanks so much again for your time and expertise, it really is appreciated. Keep up the good work xx


You are welcome.
I have had some lucky finds at thrift sales too!
Yes, the color is going to be a challenge - 
t


----------



## juliafebruary

terite said:


> I am not certain - the label is good, but the scarf - it seems to me to be a different style than the ones that had that label -
> 
> *We should ask Addy
> t*


OK thanks so much for your input! Super helpful to me  And hopefully we can get more opinions too, I had a look on more ebay sales and most of the giant check did have white tags. Hopefully it will come in the mail this week and I can get a closer look and maybe send more pictures  Thanks again Terite you have been a huge help xx


----------



## sarah.1120

Can you please authenticate this scarf?


----------



## terite

sarah.1120 said:


> Can you please authenticate this scarf?


Need clear in focus, closer photos of all those tags and labels - both sides.
t


----------



## Messedupjoe

Hey everyone, I'm not to sure of the exact name of this shirt and was just wondering if you'd be able to authenticate this for me. thanks.


----------



## terite

Messedupjoe said:


> Hey everyone, I'm not to sure of the exact name of this shirt and was just wondering if you'd be able to authenticate this for me. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528014
> View attachment 3528015


Fake - hope you can return it.
t


----------



## zen1965

zen1965 said:


> Sorry, I am overly excited over this poncho... Here are the pics:
> View attachment 3526623
> View attachment 3526624
> View attachment 3526625
> View attachment 3526626
> View attachment 3526626
> 
> 
> The seller is not at home this afternoon. Thus, no pictures of the paper tags.





terite said:


> I like to see the part of the content tag that says - Burberry - and also the paper tags that are attached - the front of the tag and also the plastic black lozenge piece.
> T


Dear Terite, finally the other photos... What do you think? (Holding my breath here...) Thank you so much for your patience!


----------



## sarah.1120

terite said:


> Need clear in focus, closer photos of all those tags and labels - both sides.
> t


----------



## terite

zen1965 said:


> Dear Terite, finally the other photos... What do you think? (Holding my breath here...) Thank you so much for your patience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528741
> View attachment 3528742
> View attachment 3528743
> View attachment 3528744



Everything looks good
t


----------



## terite

All of these tags look 
good.
t


----------



## zen1965

terite said:


> Everything looks good
> t



THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! 
I am almost ecstatic with joy.  Got this wonderful poncho for less than EUR 400,-.

Many thanks again, Terite, for your kind assistance.


----------



## sarah.1120

sarah.1120 said:


> View attachment 3528872
> View attachment 3528873





terite said:


> All of these tags look
> good.
> t



Including mine? #7383


----------



## terite

zen1965 said:


> THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!
> I am almost ecstatic with joy.  Got this wonderful poncho for less than EUR 400,-.
> 
> Many thanks again, Terite, for your kind assistance.


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

sarah.1120 said:


> Including mine? #7383


I didn't see the front of the paper tag, the entire scarf laid out - is the inside of the tag bright and the outside faded? How about a clear photo of the sewn on Burberry tag.
t


----------



## Franvint

Hi,
I hope this is the right way to post on this forum, apologies if it is not.
I bought this burberry vintage satchel on Ebay and the seller insisted it is genuine but since i have got it i am not sure. It is a christmas present and i do not want be giving fakes! I would appreciate any feedback.
Thank you


----------



## sarah.1120

terite said:


> I didn't see the front of the paper tag, the entire scarf laid out - is the inside of the tag bright and the outside faded? How about a clear photo of the sewn on Burberry tag.
> t





terite said:


> I didn't see the front of the paper tag, the entire scarf laid out - is the inside of the tag bright and the outside faded? How about a clear photo of the sewn on Burberry tag.
> t





terite said:


> I didn't see the front of the paper tag, the entire scarf laid out - is the inside of the tag bright and the outside faded? How about a clear photo of the sewn on Burberry tag.
> t



Its not letting me upload a picture of the front of the sewn on tag.


----------



## vornado

Link：
https://www.ebay.com/itm/322328403254 

Item number: 322328403254
Seller: 2015donna28
Name: burberry classic cashmere scarf-camel nwt $435 unisex 

Hello Terite, recently I am addicted to eBay and bought this scarf. I don't think is it Style# 39295221, but it doesn't bother me.

Just got it today. The seller has cut the contents tag, but I still can see the little white remains, it looks like the contents tag is pure white, and the sewn is different from the other bbr scarves.  Is this fake?

Thanks!


----------



## terite

Franvint said:


> Hi,
> I hope this is the right way to post on this forum, apologies if it is not.
> I bought this burberry vintage satchel on Ebay and the seller insisted it is genuine but since i have got it i am not sure. It is a christmas present and i do not want be giving fakes! I would appreciate any feedback.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529502
> View attachment 3529502
> View attachment 3529503


Genuine VINTAGE - looks like a saddle bag - 
t


----------



## terite

vornado said:


> Link：
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322328403254
> 
> Item number: 322328403254
> Seller: 2015donna28
> Name: burberry classic cashmere scarf-camel nwt $435 unisex
> 
> Hello Terite, recently I am addicted to eBay and bought this scarf. I don't think is it Style# 39295221, but it doesn't bother me.
> 
> Just got it today. The seller has cut the contents tag, but I still can see the little white remains, it looks like the contents tag is pure white, and the sewn is different from the other bbr scarves.  Is this fake?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529711
> View attachment 3529712
> View attachment 3529713


looks good
t


----------



## terite

sarah.1120 said:


> Its not letting me upload a picture of the front of the sewn on tag.


genuine
t


----------



## vornado

terite said:


> looks good
> t



nice,thank you so much Terite! Happy holidays!


----------



## juliafebruary

Hi terite I know you were not certain about my scarf. I got it in the mail and thought I'd post some photos to see if it might make a difference? Probably not because i know you did say it was the pattern and tag combination that gave you pause however I thought it couldn't hurt. I have 14 days to return which I am probably going to do just to be safe. Thanks again!


----------



## terite

vornado said:


> nice,thank you so much Terite! Happy holidays!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

juliafebruary said:


> Hi terite I know you were not certain about my scarf. I got it in the mail and thought I'd post some photos to see if it might make a difference? Probably not because i know you did say it was the pattern and tag combination that gave you pause however I thought it couldn't hurt. I have 14 days to return which I am probably going to do just to be safe. Thanks again!


Every time I look at it I find the tag/pattern combination unusual - the scarf design is newer than the tag - also the check on the scarf is not what I expect - 
Can you tell by the feel of it that it is cashmere? 
That seller has some genuine items, and some fake ones.
If you return it - do it as ITEM NOT AS DESCRIBED. Then it is easier.
t


----------



## juliafebruary

terite said:


> Every time I look at it I find the tag/pattern combination unusual - the scarf design is newer than the tag - also the check on the scarf is not what I expect -
> Can you tell by the feel of it that it is cashmere?
> That seller has some genuine items, and some fake ones.
> If you return it - do it as ITEM NOT AS DESCRIBED. Then it is easier.
> t


Hi terite thanks for replying again. I agree with you. I am obviously a Burberry novice lol but after you pointed that out i looked at everything on ebay and all the giant checks had white tag (except i noticed this seller i bought it from is selling another giant check with blue tag). It feels like cashmere to me, but I'm not confident I would be able to tell the difference between cashmere and a good fake. Anyways it turns out my mom wants to buy it off of me  I showed her this thread and everything. When I ordered i actually thought it was a much lighter colour so I'm going to look for a lighter colour one on ebay and let my mom have this one. Thanks to this thread I feel like I have learned a lot. Still, you may see me again on here. Thanks again so much for all your help and taking a second look


----------



## terite

juliafebruary said:


> Hi terite thanks for replying again. I agree with you. I am obviously a Burberry novice lol but after you pointed that out i looked at everything on ebay and all the giant checks had white tag (except i noticed this seller i bought it from is selling another giant check with blue tag). It feels like cashmere to me, but I'm not confident I would be able to tell the difference between cashmere and a good fake. Anyways it turns out my mom wants to buy it off of me  I showed her this thread and everything. When I ordered i actually thought it was a much lighter colour so I'm going to look for a lighter colour one on ebay and let my mom have this one. Thanks to this thread I feel like I have learned a lot. Still, you may see me again on here. Thanks again so much for all your help and taking a second look



Be nicer to your MOM.
(This work is all about cutting out the fake trade)
t


----------



## juliafebruary

didn't mean to post multiple times sorry


----------



## juliafebruary

didn't mean to post multiple times sorry


----------



## juliafebruary

terite said:


> Be nicer to your MOM.
> (This work is all about cutting out the fake trade)
> t


ok it is fake thanks i still thought it could be real, i will send it back


----------



## Jeluhewi

Hy,
I´m from Germany and need help. I bought this scarf and I think it´s a fake.
It is from Ebay Germany ebay nummber 252642528205, sorry I tried the link, but it does not work.
Hope someone can help me and thanks a lot


----------



## Franvint

terite said:


> Genuine VINTAGE - looks like a saddle bag -
> t


Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help its a relief knowing its genuine.


----------



## Pokpokelite

Dear authenticators,

Is this coat authentic?

Item Name: Burberry Brit Fur Trim Puffer Down Coat
Item Number: 142188850831
Seller ID: jimmymaximus2005
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...ll-/142188850831?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

Thanks in advance.


----------



## khriseeee

Please help authenticate, being sold on a private facebook group







View attachment 3531046


----------



## terite

Jeluhewi said:


> Hy,
> I´m from Germany and need help. I bought this scarf and I think it´s a fake.
> It is from Ebay Germany ebay nummber 252642528205, sorry I tried the link, but it does not work.
> Hope someone can help me and thanks a lot
> View attachment 3530539
> View attachment 3530540
> View attachment 3530541



Yes it is fake - return it - (sometimes it is easier to go through item not as described)
t


----------



## terite

Franvint said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help its a relief knowing its genuine.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

khriseeee said:


> Please help authenticate, being sold on a private facebook group
> View attachment 3531036
> View attachment 3531037
> View attachment 3531038
> View attachment 3531039
> View attachment 3531041
> View attachment 3531042
> View attachment 3531043
> View attachment 3531046



It is fake
t


----------



## terite

Pokpokelite said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Is this coat authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit Fur Trim Puffer Down Coat
> Item Number: 142188850831
> Seller ID: jimmymaximus2005
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...ll-/142188850831?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Need to see the content tag, burberry tag, button or zips, size tag.
t


----------



## innocentxsin

Hi Everyone, just won this auction on ebay for a Burberry scarf.  Can you please help me authenticate? I have uploaded some additional pictures I have taken myself after receiving the scarf.  Please let me know if you need anymore.  Thanks in advance!

Item Name:  Burberry 100% cashmere nova mega check scarf blue fringe
Item Number:   322335785942
Seller ID:  brincbet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322335785942
Additional pics:  https://imgur.com/a/zsw9l


----------



## tanling_92

Can you please help me to authenticate this? Thank you so much!


----------



## Jeluhewi

Hi terite,
Thank you very much for helping
Greetings from Germany


----------



## Pokpokelite

terite said:


> Need to see the content tag, burberry tag, button or zips, size tag.
> t


Hi Terite
Ok, the seller send me these pictures.


----------



## khriseeee

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t



Thank you terite for your prompt reply!


----------



## terite

innocentxsin said:


> Hi Everyone, just won this auction on ebay for a Burberry scarf.  Can you please help me authenticate? I have uploaded some additional pictures I have taken myself after receiving the scarf.  Please let me know if you need anymore.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry 100% cashmere nova mega check scarf blue fringe
> Item Number:   322335785942
> Seller ID:  brincbet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322335785942
> Additional pics:  https://imgur.com/a/zsw9l


Need to see a photo of the entire scarf laid out, the attached paper tag.
t


----------



## terite

tanling_92 said:


> Can you please help me to authenticate this? Thank you so much!


Send a photo of the inside tags.
t


----------



## terite

Jeluhewi said:


> Hi terite,
> Thank you very much for helping
> Greetings from Germany


You are welcome!
Greetings from Canada
t


----------



## terite

Pokpokelite said:


> Hi Terite
> Ok, the seller send me these pictures.


All good.
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

khriseeee said:


> Thank you terite for your prompt reply!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## innocentxsin

innocentxsin said:


> Hi Everyone, just won this auction on ebay for a Burberry scarf.  Can you please help me authenticate? I have uploaded some additional pictures I have taken myself after receiving the scarf.  Please let me know if you need anymore.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry 100% cashmere nova mega check scarf blue fringe
> Item Number:   322335785942
> Seller ID:  brincbet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322335785942
> Additional pics:  https://imgur.com/a/zsw9l





terite said:


> Need to see a photo of the entire scarf laid out, the attached paper tag.
> t



Thanks for the reply, Terite!  I have taken more photos here:  https://imgur.com/a/xcTgS
I bought the scarf pre-loved, so there were no paper tags that came with it.  As to why it still has that plastic tab, I have no idea ><
Thanks in advance!

EDIT:  This is my first Burberry scarf.  The dimensions of this one is approximately 190 x 15 cm.  Do you know if Burberry made scarves in this size?  Thanks!


----------



## terite

innocentxsin said:


> Thanks for the reply, Terite!  I have taken more photos here:  https://imgur.com/a/xcTgS
> I bought the scarf pre-loved, so there were no paper tags that came with it.  As to why it still has that plastic tab, I have no idea ><
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> EDIT:  This is my first Burberry scarf.  The dimensions of this one is approximately 190 x 15 cm.  Do you know if Burberry made scarves in this size?  Thanks!


I only see one photo on your link that doesn't show me the entire scarf - I would like a clear/close photo of the plastic tab, the label - so far it looks very long/thin - need to see the fringe.
t


----------



## innocentxsin

innocentxsin said:


> Thanks for the reply, Terite!  I have taken more photos here:  https://imgur.com/a/xcTgS
> I bought the scarf pre-loved, so there were no paper tags that came with it.  As to why it still has that plastic tab, I have no idea ><
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> EDIT:  This is my first Burberry scarf.  The dimensions of this one is approximately 190 x 15 cm.  Do you know if Burberry made scarves in this size?  Thanks!





terite said:


> I only see one photo on your link that doesn't show me the entire scarf - I would like a clear/close photo of the plastic tab, the label - so far it looks very long/thin - need to see the fringe.
> t


Hi Terite, that's weird.  There should be a total of 8 pictures in my link, and in the first link there should be 3 pictures.  I'll upload them the photos here for you.  Since there's a 10 image limit, I'll separate it into two posts

Post 1/2


----------



## innocentxsin

innocentxsin said:


> Hi Everyone, just won this auction on ebay for a Burberry scarf.  Can you please help me authenticate? I have uploaded some additional pictures I have taken myself after receiving the scarf.  Please let me know if you need anymore.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry 100% cashmere nova mega check scarf blue fringe
> Item Number:   322335785942
> Seller ID:  brincbet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322335785942
> Additional pics:  https://imgur.com/a/zsw9l





innocentxsin said:


> Thanks for the reply, Terite!  I have taken more photos here:  https://imgur.com/a/xcTgS
> I bought the scarf pre-loved, so there were no paper tags that came with it.  As to why it still has that plastic tab, I have no idea ><
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> EDIT:  This is my first Burberry scarf.  The dimensions of this one is approximately 190 x 15 cm.  Do you know if Burberry made scarves in this size?  Thanks!





terite said:


> I only see one photo on your link that doesn't show me the entire scarf - I would like a clear/close photo of the plastic tab, the label - so far it looks very long/thin - need to see the fringe.
> t





innocentxsin said:


> Hi Terite, that's weird.  There should be a total of 8 pictures in my link, and in the first link there should be 3 pictures.  I'll upload them the photos here for you.  Since there's a 10 image limit, I'll separate it into two posts



Post 2/2


----------



## terite

innocentxsin said:


> Post 2/2


Sorry - the photos of the labels are not clear/crisp enough for me to say - otherwise - the design looks odd to me - pattern placement looks off - and the labels are in the wrong spot.
(Red flags for me)
t


----------



## innocentxsin

terite said:


> Sorry - the photos of the labels are not clear/crisp enough for me to say - otherwise - the design looks odd to me - pattern placement looks off - and the labels are in the wrong spot.
> (Red flags for me)
> t



Thanks for the reply.  I took some more photos of the labels.  Hopefully they're clearer.  I also uploaded the pictures from the seller as well.

Also, I think the scarf might be a skinny scarf?  The dimensions are 75 inches long x 6 inches wide, so it's only half as wide as a normal scarf on Burberry's website (66.1 inches long x 11.8 inches wide).  I don't know if my scarf being only 6 inches wide makes any difference on the design/pattern and the label placements?


----------



## tanling_92

terite said:


> Send a photo of the inside tags.
> t


Wonder if this is a real one because this is the only tag it has, nothing stated where it is made from nor it has the code. The quality of the bag is really good, it feels like a real one but without the tag and code make me wonder the authenticity


----------



## tanling_92

tanling_92 said:


> Wonder if this is a real one because this is the only tag it has, nothing stated where it is made from nor it has the code. The quality of the bag is really good, it feels like a real one but without the tag and code make me wonder the authenticity


Oh i finally found it!


----------



## hydrosol

Hello Terite, I won the auction on ebay for this burberry coat,  can you please help me authenticate?Thanks a lot!

Item Name: Burberry Brit 6444 Womens Black Wool Hooded Toggle Duffle Coat Outerwear 2 BHFO
Item Number: 291941938090
Seller ID: BHFO
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...clEBQgqNd4dM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#viTabs_0


----------



## Pokpokelite

terite said:


> All good.
> Genuine
> t


Thank you so much Terite! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## lisaind

Hi, could you please help me with this one ? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf Hearts Print Parade Red
Item Number: 201730118609
Seller ID: twist944
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201730118609?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## gurkan

Please help me, this scarf its real?


----------



## terite

tanling_92 said:


> Oh i finally found it!


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

hydrosol said:


> Hello Terite, I won the auction on ebay for this burberry coat,  can you please help me authenticate?Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit 6444 Womens Black Wool Hooded Toggle Duffle Coat Outerwear 2 BHFO
> Item Number: 291941938090
> Seller ID: BHFO
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Brit-6444-Womens-Black-Wool-Hooded-Toggle-Duffle-Coat-Outerwear-2-BHFO-/291941938090?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=noSvn8uqA0kRYVEclEBQgqNd4dM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#viTabs_0


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Pokpokelite said:


> Thank you so much Terite! I really appreciate your help.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

lisaind said:


> Hi, could you please help me with this one ? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf Hearts Print Parade Red
> Item Number: 201730118609
> Seller ID: twist944
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201730118609?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532136
> View attachment 3532137
> View attachment 3532138


Need to see clearer photos of the tags and all parts of the content tag
t


----------



## terite

gurkan said:


> Please help me, this scarf its real?


It looks like a legit vintage scarf with the wrong label on it.
t


----------



## terite

innocentxsin said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I took some more photos of the labels.  Hopefully they're clearer.  I also uploaded the pictures from the seller as well.
> 
> Also, I think the scarf might be a skinny scarf?  The dimensions are 75 inches long x 6 inches wide, so it's only half as wide as a normal scarf on Burberry's website (66.1 inches long x 11.8 inches wide).  I don't know if my scarf being only 6 inches wide makes any difference on the design/pattern and the label placements?


Looks ok 
t


----------



## gurkan

terite said:


> It looks like a legit vintage scarf with the wrong label on it.
> t


And its not fake?


----------



## terite

gurkan said:


> And its not fake?


It looks like a genuine Burberry vintage scarf - it looks like it has the wrong label on it.
t


----------



## Orrinbrod

good evening I have purchased a Burberry Trench from Vestiare website. I haven't received it as yet but I'm becoming concerned that it may be counterfeit following reviews I've recently read about the site and the label has been removed. The link is: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-synthetic-trench-coat-burberry-3261530.shtml





















Many thanks for your help.


----------



## terite

Orrinbrod said:


> good evening I have purchased a Burberry Trench from Vestiare website. I haven't received it as yet but I'm becoming concerned that it may be counterfeit following reviews I've recently read about the site and the label has been removed. The link is: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-synthetic-trench-coat-burberry-3261530.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fake
> t


----------



## hydrosol

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you Terite!!!


----------



## tanling_92

Hi Terite,can you help me to authenticate this?


----------



## terite

hydrosol said:


> Thank you Terite!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

tanling_92 said:


> Hi Terite,can you help me to authenticate this?


Fake - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## tanling_92

terite said:


> Fake - I hope you can return it.
> t


Thanks terite! Luckily I haven't bought it yet


----------



## hannaa

Hello I bought the scarf on eBay, is it authentic? Many thanks!

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152321922784 

One more question, the seller stated that the scarf is new without tag, do you think the condition is new? I think it has been used. any input will be appreciated.


----------



## PeachCity

Hi,
I am new to this forum, hope I am doing it correctly. Have been searching for a long time to find a purple scarf for my daughter (her favourite colour). Could you please authenticate this. Many thanks in advance.

Item name : Burberry Cashmere Plaid Scarf 86 Inches
Item Number : 332045410665
Seller ID: townvintage2014(533)
Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/332045410665
Note : I thought it might be useful to ask for clearer pictures of front and back of content tag but seller replies that


----------



## PeachCity

Sorry for my fat fingers,
 Her computer broke down and the burberry tag is attached at both end. the faded tag has 100% cashmere in different languages and washing instructions in different languages. also made in scotland.
Can you authenticate the scarf? Thanks again.


----------



## terite

tanling_92 said:


> Thanks terite! Luckily I haven't bought it yet


Whew - can you report that?
t


----------



## terite

hannaa said:


> Hello I bought the scarf on eBay, is it authentic? Many thanks!
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152321922784
> 
> One more question, the seller stated that the scarf is new without tag, do you think the condition is new? I think it has been used. any input will be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3533840
> View attachment 3533841
> View attachment 3533842
> View attachment 3533843


Can you get a closer photo of the tag? And the second page of the content tag.
Condition is tough to tell from the photos - I can say that new has a sheen almost - used might have some piling. Even on cashmere.
t


----------



## terite

PeachCity said:


> Sorry for my fat fingers,
> Her computer broke down and the burberry tag is attached at both end. the faded tag has 100% cashmere in different languages and washing instructions in different languages. also made in scotland.
> Can you authenticate the scarf? Thanks again.


Ask to see an entire photo of the scarf laid out - does it feel like cashmere?
t


----------



## katkrylova

Authenticate this Burberry Scarf: 

Hello all, I am in possession of this scarf. It appears to have a vintage tag. Please let me know if you can authenticate this as real or fake  all the best


----------



## katkrylova

I am also new to this forum so if there need to be better quality photos uploaded please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## terite

katkrylova said:


> Authenticate this Burberry Scarf:
> 
> Hello all, I am in possession of this scarf. It appears to have a vintage tag. Please let me know if you can authenticate this as real or fake  all the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534517
> View attachment 3534518
> View attachment 3534519
> View attachment 3534520
> View attachment 3534521
> View attachment 3534523


Genuine
t


----------



## katkrylova

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Wonderful! Thank you very much terite


----------



## hannaa

terite said:


> Can you get a closer photo of the tag? And the second page of the content tag.
> Condition is tough to tell from the photos - I can say that new has a sheen almost - used might have some piling. Even on cashmere.
> t



Thank you Terite. I uploaded more pictures, is it authentic?

My Burberry cashmere scarves do have the sheen and very smoothy. But this one is not that smoothy to me, also, the black strips are blurry, wondering if this one has been used before.


----------



## terite

katkrylova said:


> Wonderful! Thank you very much terite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Genuine


hannaa said:


> Thank you Terite. I uploaded more pictures, is it authentic?
> 
> My Burberry cashmere scarves do have the sheen and very smoothy. But this one is not that smoothy to me, also, the black strips are blurry, wondering if this one has been used before.
> 
> 
> Genuine -
> I have noticed that the black lines can be blurry on the cashmere scarves - that is ok.
> It is your call on the new/vs/used - and depends on the price/what you paid/etc. I have used a brush on mine - and an iron - works for me.
> t


----------



## Dreams Work

Dear Terite,
Just stumbled across this bag, can you kindly help authenticate it before the end of the auction?
Item name: Burberry black grained leather handbag 
Item number: 142185097829
Seller: 1965amartin
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142185097829

Thanks for your kindness xxx

Dreams Work


----------



## Ems23

Hi guys, was wondering if someone could help me with this Burberry bucket bag? It's got nothing on the reverse of the Burberry leather tag and no serial number that I can find...thanks in advance


----------



## hannaa

terite said:


> Genuine



Thank you! Xoxo


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Dear Terite,
> Just stumbled across this bag, can you kindly help authenticate it before the end of the auction?
> Item name: Burberry black grained leather handbag
> Item number: 142185097829
> Seller: 1965amartin
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142185097829
> 
> Thanks for your kindness xxx
> 
> Dreams Work


Auction is over - if you won it - send photos when you get it. 
t


----------



## terite

Ems23 said:


> Hi guys, was wondering if someone could help me with this Burberry bucket bag? It's got nothing on the reverse of the Burberry leather tag and no serial number that I can find...thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 3534873
> View attachment 3534874
> View attachment 3534875
> View attachment 3534876
> View attachment 3534877
> View attachment 3534878


Looks like a vintage bucket bag.
t
There were no serial numbers in those days


----------



## terite

hannaa said:


> Thank you! Xoxo


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Ems23

terite said:


> Looks like a vintage bucket bag.
> t
> There were no serial numbers in those days


Hi Terite, thanks for getting back to me. The zip threw me off a bit as the only ones i've seen have a leather pully? It looks super cheap but I'm not familiar with the vintage styles...


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> Auction is over - if you won it - send photos when you get it.
> t


Thanks Terite for your reply.

I won it as I realised it was very short time till the end of the auction. Will do but the seller specifically say in the description no returns !
What made me worry though is the lining check isn't matching or lined up inside the bag. I asked the seller for clearer pictures of the tags, hardware ...etc and they said they uploaded it to the best they can.
Any indication at all from the listing pictures?
What should I do then? 

Dreams Work


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Thanks Terite for your reply.
> 
> I won it as I realised it was very short time till the end of the auction. Will do but the seller specifically say in the description no returns !
> What made me worry though is the lining check isn't matching or lined up inside the bag. I asked the seller for clearer pictures of the tags, hardware ...etc and they said they uploaded it to the best they can.
> Any indication at all from the listing pictures?
> What should I do then?
> 
> Dreams Work


looks good so far
t


----------



## terite

Ems23 said:


> Hi Terite, thanks for getting back to me. The zip threw me off a bit as the only ones i've seen have a leather pully? It looks super cheap but I'm not familiar with the vintage styles...


You are welcome
t


----------



## Alphaf

Hi there, could you help - I have found a burberry scarf style I've been looking for a while on eBay and would like to know if it's a fake
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152334332226 

My gut says it is but I used to work in Harvey Nichols and it's a rather rare style that ive only ever seen there... Seems strange to fake  such a style. It's the tag that's giving me alarm bells.


----------



## terite

Alphaf said:


> Hi there, could you help - I have found a burberry scarf style I've been looking for a while on eBay and would like to know if it's a fake
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152334332226
> 
> My gut says it is but I used to work in Harvey Nichols and it's a rather rare style that ive only ever seen there... Seems strange to fake  such a style. It's the tag that's giving me alarm bells.


The content tag looks good - I can't see the other tag too well - there are no red flags for me. I didn't know about this color blocking style.
Interesting that it is made in Italy - how long ago did you see this scarf at Harvey Nichols?
t


----------



## Alphaf

terite said:


> The content tag looks good - I can't see the other tag too well - there are no red flags for me. I didn't know about this color blocking style.
> Interesting that it is made in Italy - how long ago did you see this scarf at Harvey Nichols?
> t



I think it went wholesale so only Harvey Nichols / Harrods etc sold it. Never thought I would see one again! I think it was around 2013 that I saw it, made in Italy does seem a bit strange.


----------



## terite

Alphaf said:


> I think it went wholesale so only Harvey Nichols / Harrods etc sold it. Never thought I would see one again! I think it was around 2013 that I saw it, made in Italy does seem a bit strange.


No red flags for me. You could send closer photos when you get it.
t


----------



## jamienicholas

Hi Terite
 Please can you help me 
 is this burberry scarf authentic I have my doubts looking at the fringes/ tag 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272465605609


----------



## hedonista

Hello Terite, can you please take a look at this scarf for me? I received it as a gift many years ago and never found out if it is authentic. (Please excuse the wrinkles...I just took everything out of storage.) Thank you so much! 

Item Name: Classic scarf?
Link: N/A
Photos: attached below (Im not sure what the required pics are for scarves, so if you need anything else, just ask...thank you!)





View attachment 3539454


----------



## terite

jamienicholas said:


> Hi Terite
> Please can you help me
> is this burberry scarf authentic I have my doubts looking at the fringes/ tag
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272465605609


If you have the item - send clear/close photos of the tags and labels - all the paper should be the same color - tag, bag, cylinder. Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out.
Have you paid?
t


----------



## terite

hedonista said:


> Hello Terite, can you please take a look at this scarf for me? I received it as a gift many years ago and never found out if it is authentic. (Please excuse the wrinkles...I just took everything out of storage.) Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Classic scarf?
> Link: N/A
> Photos: attached below (Im not sure what the required pics are for scarves, so if you need anything else, just ask...thank you!)
> 
> View attachment 3539448
> View attachment 3539449
> View attachment 3539452
> View attachment 3539453
> View attachment 3539454


Sorry - that is a fake one.
t


----------



## hedonista

terite said:


> Sorry - that is a fake one.
> t



Thank you, terite. I suspected it was fake so I never really used it and kept it in storage. May I ask if it is the tag that gave it away? I noticed it looks slightly different compared to my burberry happy scarf. Thank you for confirming!


----------



## terite

hedonista said:


> Thank you, terite. I suspected it was fake so I never really used it and kept it in storage. May I ask if it is the tag that gave it away? I noticed it looks slightly different compared to my burberry happy scarf. Thank you for confirming!


It looks a little thin - with the pattern not quite right - and yes, the label is wrong.
t


----------



## jamienicholas

terite said:


> If you have the item - send clear/close photos of the tags and labels - all the paper should be the same color - tag, bag, cylinder. Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out.
> Have you paid?
> t


Hi Terite
Thank you so much for your reply 
No I haven't paid yet, I contacted the seller asking if they could kindly send me some close up photo's  via message so I can authenticate the scarf   we live in the same city so I also offered to collect in person and pay on collection if I was satisfied its an authentic Burberry but its all gone quiet not received a reply as yet 
I will post further details once received 
Thank you once again


----------



## jamienicholas

jamienicholas said:


> Hi Terite
> Thank you so much for your reply
> No I haven't paid yet, I contacted the seller asking if they could kindly send me some close up photo's  via message so I can authenticate the scarf   we live in the same city so I also offered to collect in person and pay on collection if I was satisfied its an authentic Burberry but its all gone quiet not received a reply as yet
> I will post further details once received
> Thank you once again


H
Update 
I have just received a reply from the seller saying 
I really should have let them know earlier. they are travelling around Europe taking the scarf to send 
I will cancel the transaction


----------



## jamienicholas

jamienicholas said:


> H
> Update
> I have just received a reply from the seller saying
> I really should have let them know earlier. they are travelling around Europe taking the scarf to send
> I will cancel the transaction


 Sorry posted before I'd finished
 the next message I received stated cancelled transaction due to item being damaged/out of stock
I guess you can draw your own conclusion from that
Terite thank you for the invaluable service you provided simply First Class


----------



## terite

jamienicholas said:


> Sorry posted before I'd finished
> the next message I received stated cancelled transaction due to item being damaged/out of stock
> I guess you can draw your own conclusion from that
> Terite thank you for the invaluable service you provided simply First Class


You are welcome - 
t


----------



## hedonista

terite said:


> It looks a little thin - with the pattern not quite right - and yes, the label is wrong.
> t



Ahh, I didn't even notice the thinness until you pointed it out. You're right, it does seem thinner than my other scarf. Sharp eye! It's amazing what you can tell just from looking at pictures. I am so impressed by the authenticators on this forum. THANK YOU! [emoji253]


----------



## terite

hedonista said:


> Ahh, I didn't even notice the thinness until you pointed it out. You're right, it does seem thinner than my other scarf. Sharp eye! It's amazing what you can tell just from looking at pictures. I am so impressed by the authenticators on this forum. THANK YOU! [emoji253]


You are welcome.
t


----------



## hzsngps

Who can tell me the truth?
Two pieces from the sample.
There are a lot of scarves. Worry!

item Name: Burberry check scarf 
Item Number:Unknown
stem from：JAPAN junk shop
Photos: attached


----------



## hzsngps

Who can tell me the truth?
Two pieces from the sample.
There are a lot of scarves. Worry!

item Name: Burberry check scarf 
Item Number:Unknown
stem from：JAPAN junk shop
Photos: attached


----------



## blackmillie01

Please could anyone authenticate this Alvington from the photos?  I will post more when I have them.

Thanks!
View media item 1351View media item 1350View media item 1349View media item 1348View media item 1347View media item 1346View media item 1345View media item 1344


----------



## terite

hzsngps said:


> Who can tell me the truth?
> Two pieces from the sample.
> There are a lot of scarves. Worry!
> 
> item Name: Burberry check scarf
> Item Number:Unknown
> stem from：JAPAN junk shop
> Photos: attached


Genuine, real authentic, vintage (older style) 
t


----------



## terite

blackmillie01 said:


> Please could anyone authenticate this Alvington from the photos?  I will post more when I have them.
> 
> Thanks!
> View media item 1351View media item 1350View media item 1349View media item 1348View media item 1347View media item 1346View media item 1345View media item 1344


Looks great so far - send a photo of the serial number - look inside the card slot to find it.
t


----------



## Nartnart

I can't find this plaid anywhere, assuming it's fake ,hoping I got lucky. Thanks in advance for any and all info.


----------



## terite

Nartnart said:


> I can't find this plaid anywhere, assuming it's fake ,hoping I got lucky. Thanks in advance for any and all info.


Why would you think that is fake - because you could not find that color anywhere? That plaid is EVERYWHERE - 
Iron it up.
Genuine
t


----------



## Nartnart

terite said:


> Why would you think that is fake - because you could not find that color anywhere? That plaid is EVERYWHERE -
> Iron it up.
> Genuine
> t[/   Well, thank you very much. I bought it at a St Vincent de Paul for


----------



## terite

That is a thrift store? LUCKY FIND!!
t


----------



## Nartnart

terite said:


> That is a thrift store? LUCKY FIND!!
> t


Yes, I paid $6.00 for it and today I went back to the same store and got a Burberry golf sweater with an argyle pattern for $9.00. I was a good week. Thank you once again.


----------



## terite

Nartnart said:


> Yes, I paid $6.00 for it and today I went back to the same store and got a Burberry golf sweater with an argyle pattern for $9.00. I was a good week. Thank you once again.


You are welcome - I love thrift store finds like that!
t


----------



## ellen aly

can someone please authenticate this burberry bag for me? just purchased it off ebay. thanks so much

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Lo...B0ldBRnQvLr4%2BrRPODY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## pakpak

Hello,
Could anyone please help me authenticate this ? This is for a gift to my wife so I would like to make a wise decision.

Item name: sandringham trench long
Item listing:
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/311746970233?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance !


----------



## terite

ellen aly said:


> can someone please authenticate this burberry bag for me? just purchased it off ebay. thanks so much
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-London-Blue-Label-Pink-Nova-Check-Crossbody-/122256614083?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=lrBKMSMnB0ldBRnQvLr4%2BrRPODY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


When you get the bag, send a photo of the blue tag inside and a photo of the zipper pull or snaps.


----------



## terite

pakpak said:


> Hello,
> Could anyone please help me authenticate this ? This is for a gift to my wife so I would like to make a wise decision.
> 
> Item name: sandringham trench long
> Item listing:
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/311746970233?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance !


Everything looks good.
t


----------



## TamiK

Can someone help me authenticating This secondhand burberry Ivybridge. Thank you.

Items name: burberry Ivybridge 
Itemnr/ F08/CUT1636/4R
Seller name: Anna
Link: http://link.marktplaats.nl/m1109761...tm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios


----------



## ellen aly

terite said:


> When you get the bag, send a photo of the blue tag inside and a photo of the zipper pull or snaps.



haven't received the bag yet but here are some pictures from the seller's original auction..does this help? thank you!!


----------



## pakpak

terite said:


> Everything looks good.
> t


Many many thanks a lot terite !!


----------



## juliafebruary

Hi all,
Thanks terite for your help in the past. I returned my previous scarf purchased and now bought a different (hopefully authentic) scarf from eBay. I was hoping someone can check it out for me. It is currently on its way to me and expected between Thursday and Monday and I can most more pictures then if needed. 
Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Crinkle Scarf
Item Number: 201728313850
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Here are four pictures from the listing, which has 12 pictures total. Sorry only picture number 4 shows the placement of the tag on the left end.

Thanks again


----------



## Pearlyng

Hi there! I'm buying this Burberry scarf off someone from a local group and just wanted to get an authentication check. The seller says that it's very old, about 10 years.
Thank you guys so much for doing this!

Item: Pink Burberry lambswool scarf


----------



## terite

TamiK said:


> Can someone help me authenticating This secondhand burberry Ivybridge. Thank you.
> 
> Items name: burberry Ivybridge
> Itemnr/ F08/CUT1636/4R
> Seller name: Anna
> Link: http://link.marktplaats.nl/m1109761...tm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_ios


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

pakpak said:


> Many many thanks a lot terite !!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

ellen aly said:


> haven't received the bag yet but here are some pictures from the seller's original auction..does this help? thank you!!
> View attachment 3546213
> View attachment 3546214
> View attachment 3546215
> View attachment 3546216


What is on the back of that zipper pull?
t


----------



## terite

juliafebruary said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks terite for your help in the past. I returned my previous scarf purchased and now bought a different (hopefully authentic) scarf from eBay. I was hoping someone can check it out for me. It is currently on its way to me and expected between Thursday and Monday and I can most more pictures then if needed.
> Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Crinkle Scarf
> Item Number: 201728313850
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-100-Cashmere-Scarf-Black-Cream-Tan-Check-Plaid-Cashmere-Scarf-Burberry-/201728313850?nma=true&si=P98E%2BeU35A%2FhbbxnuaSduEU0U14%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Here are four pictures from the listing, which has 12 pictures total. Sorry only picture number 4 shows the placement of the tag on the left end.
> 
> Thanks again
> View attachment 3546385
> View attachment 3546386
> View attachment 3546387
> View attachment 3546388


Where is the label sewn on? The label looks good - I am not familiar with that design - can you tell if it is cashmere - does the label lay flat?
T


----------



## terite

Pearlyng said:


> Hi there! I'm buying this Burberry scarf off someone from a local group and just wanted to get an authentication check. The seller says that it's very old, about 10 years.
> Thank you guys so much for doing this!
> 
> Item: Pink Burberry lambswool scarf
> View attachment 3546590
> View attachment 3546591
> View attachment 3546592
> View attachment 3546593


Might be kid's scarf - it is smaller in size, and yes at least ten years old maybe a bit more. Genuine - it is also going to be thinner.
t


----------



## PeachCity

Hi,
Can you help me authenticate this scarf. Thanks in advance. 

Item name : Burberry Half Mega Check Black Cashmere Scarf BN no tags
Item no: 282286080301
Sellers ID : elstretcherino(557)
Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Ha...%3Af66cd8241580a5e0b8804807ffd9a016%7Ciid%3A3


----------



## terite

PeachCity said:


> Hi,
> Can you help me authenticate this scarf. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name : Burberry Half Mega Check Black Cashmere Scarf BN no tags
> Item no: 282286080301
> Sellers ID : elstretcherino(557)
> Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Half-Mega-Check-Black-Cashmere-Scarf-BN-no-tags-/282286080301?hash=item41b98fc12d:g:8LEAAOSw-0xYSzNP&_trkparms=pageci%3A0f3ed655-c0ec-11e6-856d-005056b6719e%7Cparentrq%3Af66cd8241580a5e0b8804807ffd9a016%7Ciid%3A3


Need a closer/clear photo of the label - also a photo of the content label.
t


----------



## Pearlyng

terite said:


> Might be kid's scarf - it is smaller in size, and yes at least ten years old maybe a bit more. Genuine - it is also going to be thinner.
> t


Thanks so much!  She's letting it go for a real steal so I had my fingers crossed that it was authentic.


----------



## terite

Pearlyng said:


> Thanks so much!  She's letting it go for a real steal so I had my fingers crossed that it was authentic.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T!

Can you take a peak at this older tote? Thank you so much!!

Item: black leather house trim tote
Seller: cashinmybag 
Item#: n/a
Link: no longer active


----------



## PeachCity

terite said:


> Need a closer/clear photo of the label - also a photo of the content label.
> t



Hi Terite,
Seller hasn't send me the any photos yet. Can you tell from the existing photos if it is authentic? (So sorry for putting you in a spot because bidding is ending soon).
Many thanks again.


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T!
> 
> Can you take a peak at this older tote? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: black leather house trim tote
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: n/a
> Link: no longer active
> 
> View attachment 3547620
> 
> View attachment 3547621
> 
> View attachment 3547622
> 
> View attachment 3547623
> 
> View attachment 3547624


genuine 
2005
t


----------



## terite

PeachCity said:


> Hi Terite,
> Seller hasn't send me the any photos yet. Can you tell from the existing photos if it is authentic? (So sorry for putting you in a spot because bidding is ending soon).
> Many thanks again.


No red flags for me - t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> genuine
> 2005
> t



Thank you T! [emoji177]


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you T! [emoji177]


You are welcome.
t


----------



## ellen aly

terite said:


> What is on the back of that zipper pull?
> t



other side reads burberry london


----------



## Hummingbird12

Could I kindly ask for your help with the following Burberry scarf?
https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/accessoires/strickschals/139781819-originaler-burberry-schal

There is only this one tag.

Looking forward to your reply. Thanks in advance!
Kathy


----------



## Farazzzzx

Hi there, I just bought Burberry blazer from kijiji, seller said it is authentic but I'm not sure it Is or not, I'm sending some photos can you please have a look and let me know if it is authentic, and if it is can you have any idea about price? Thanks


----------



## terite

Farazzzzx said:


> Hi there, I just bought Burberry blazer from kijiji, seller said it is authentic but I'm not sure it Is or not, I'm sending some photos can you please have a look and let me know if it is authentic, and if it is can you have any idea about price? Thanks


Vintage 
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Hummingbird12 said:


> View attachment 3548477
> View attachment 3548478
> View attachment 3548479
> View attachment 3548480
> View attachment 3548481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I kindly ask for your help with the following Burberry scarf?
> https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/accessoires/strickschals/139781819-originaler-burberry-schal
> 
> There is only this one tag.
> 
> Looking forward to your reply. Thanks in advance!
> Kathy


Link does not work.
But scarf is FAKE.
t


----------



## terite

ellen aly said:


> other side reads burberry london
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548415


I will go check a few - how about the photo of the rivet - it should also say something.
t


----------



## Farazzzzx

terite said:


> Vintage
> Genuine
> t


Thank you very much t  any idea about price?


----------



## teebunny

Good day Terite,
I have this bag from my recently deceased grandfather and I can't tell if it's authentic or not. I'm mostly concerned about taking it out of the country as I know counterfeit items would be confiscated, but I don't reside in the same country and would still like to have it with me.
Would you please be so kind to review the images? The bag is quite old, the only tag I could find is the single one provided.


----------



## terite

Farazzzzx said:


> Thank you very much t  any idea about price?


You are welcome - we don't comment too much on price because everything is relative. I will say that vintage clothing is vintage clothing.
t


----------



## terite

teebunny said:


> Good day Terite,
> I have this bag from my recently deceased grandfather and I can't tell if it's authentic or not. I'm mostly concerned about taking it out of the country as I know counterfeit items would be confiscated, but I don't reside in the same country and would still like to have it with me.
> Would you please be so kind to review the images? The bag is quite old, the only tag I could find is the single one provided.
> It does not look right to me -
> t


----------



## SlicedUpBeef

Hello. I'm a first time poster and I'm her to get some opinions on whether this Burberry trench coat is authentic or not. As following from the first page rules:

Item name: Men's Burberry London Navy Trenchcoat
Link: Unavailable as the pictures were received via email
Pictures:


----------



## teebunny

Thank you very much!


----------



## ellen aly

terite said:


> I will go check a few - how about the photo of the rivet - it should also say something.
> t



yes the rivets read burberry blue label


----------



## Toby93

Hello,  Could someone please take a look at this purse?  These are the only pics that I have. There are no other labels or tags inside.  Thank you in advance


----------



## terite

teebunny said:


> Good day Terite,
> I have this bag from my recently deceased grandfather and I can't tell if it's authentic or not. I'm mostly concerned about taking it out of the country as I know counterfeit items would be confiscated, but I don't reside in the same country and would still like to have it with me.
> Would you please be so kind to review the images? The bag is quite old, the only tag I could find is the single one provided.
> View attachment 3549596
> 
> View attachment 3549597
> 
> View attachment 3549598
> 
> View attachment 3549599





teebunny said:


> Good day Terite,
> I have this bag from my recently deceased grandfather and I can't tell if it's authentic or not. I'm mostly concerned about taking it out of the country as I know counterfeit items would be confiscated, but I don't reside in the same country and would still like to have it with me.
> Would you please be so kind to review the images? The bag is quite old, the only tag I could find is the single one provided.
> View attachment 3549596
> 
> View attachment 3549597
> 
> View attachment 3549598
> 
> View attachment 3549599


Sorry - that is fake - I wonder how he came across it.
t


----------



## terite

SlicedUpBeef said:


> Hello. I'm a first time poster and I'm her to get some opinions on whether this Burberry trench coat is authentic or not. As following from the first page rules:
> 
> Item name: Men's Burberry London Navy Trenchcoat
> Link: Unavailable as the pictures were received via email
> Pictures:


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

ellen aly said:


> yes the rivets read burberry blue label


I think it is an OLDER Blue label bag.
I am so thrown by the plastic zippers.
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Hello,  Could someone please take a look at this purse?  These are the only pics that I have. There are no other labels or tags inside.  Thank you in advance


Fake
t


----------



## Toby93

Continued from post #7537 - Sorry, posted before I saw you had replied already!  Thank you so much.  I went to take a look, but it felt so cheap.  Seller insisted she had bought it herself from a boutique


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Continued from post #7537 - Sorry, posted before I saw you had replied already!  Thank you so much.  I went to take a look, but it felt so cheap.  Seller insisted she had bought it herself from a boutique


----------



## terite

Seller is very dishonest - very obvious fake.
t


----------



## jbryant4025

Hello all,
First post here, can someone authenticate if real before trigger is pulled:

pictures:


----------



## terite

jbryant4025 said:


> Hello all,
> First post here, can someone authenticate if real before trigger is pulled:
> 
> pictures:
> View attachment 3550184
> View attachment 3550185


DO NOT PULL THE TRIGGER
FAKE
T


----------



## jbryant4025

Thank you for the help.


----------



## jbryant4025

terite said:


> DO NOT PULL THE TRIGGER
> FAKE
> T


What gave away? Tag location?


----------



## jbryant4025

Authenticate 2nd before trigger is pulled:


----------



## terite

jbryant4025 said:


> What gave away? Tag location?


Didn't even notice tag location - just the tag itself - fake.
t


----------



## terite

jbryant4025 said:


> View attachment 3550187
> View attachment 3550188
> View attachment 3550189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authenticate 2nd before trigger is pulled:


Need closer photo of content tag
t


----------



## jbryant4025

terite said:


> Need closer photo of content tag
> t


All I have on that one.


----------



## ellen aly

terite said:


> I think it is an OLDER Blue label bag.
> I am so thrown by the plastic zippers.
> t


thank you!!! lol as long as its not fake i'm a happy duck


----------



## jh1ro0o

Gud day TPF
THANK YOU thread starters and Authenticators^^)
Is this small burberry sling right?
I'm not knowledgable of the model name.Thank you again hope the pics suffice


----------



## Hummingbird12

terite said:


> Link does not work.
> But scarf is FAKE.
> t



Thanks Terite!


----------



## juliafebruary

terite said:


> Where is the label sewn on? The label looks good - I am not familiar with that design - can you tell if it is cashmere - does the label lay flat?
> T


Hi terite, thanks again for your help. 
_Where is the label sewn on?_ the label is on the bottom right corner - picture below
_The label looks good - I am not familiar with that design -_ do you mean label design or the pattern on the scarf, i can look online and see if i can find more examples for comparison
_can you tell if it is cashmere_ - feels very soft, seems like cashmere to me
_does the label lay flat? _yes pretty flat, not entirely flat i guess because its meant to be crinkle scarf, more pictures below

received in the mail so can add as many pictures as you need. it came in a net a porter dust bag so that may be the original shop it was from.

Thanks xx

Pictures:


----------



## stephaniekgb

Hello,  I thrifted this hat and am wondering if it's authentic.  Any help would be great!  Some research I did online shows this hat with the plaid trim in the back, which this one doesn't have.


----------



## terite

jh1ro0o said:


> Gud day TPF
> THANK YOU thread starters and Authenticators^^)
> Is this small burberry sling right?
> I'm not knowledgable of the model name.Thank you again hope the pics suffice


Vintage authentic HAYMARKET CHECK 
t


----------



## terite

Hummingbird12 said:


> Thanks Terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

juliafebruary said:


> Hi terite, thanks again for your help.
> _Where is the label sewn on?_ the label is on the bottom right corner - picture below
> _The label looks good - I am not familiar with that design -_ do you mean label design or the pattern on the scarf, i can look online and see if i can find more examples for comparison
> _can you tell if it is cashmere_ - feels very soft, seems like cashmere to me
> _does the label lay flat? _yes pretty flat, not entirely flat i guess because its meant to be crinkle scarf, more pictures below
> 
> received in the mail so can add as many pictures as you need. it came in a net a porter dust bag so that may be the original shop it was from.
> 
> Thanks xx
> 
> Pictures:
> View attachment 3550438
> View attachment 3550439
> View attachment 3550440


Looks perfect. Authentic.
t


----------



## terite

stephaniekgb said:


> Hello,  I thrifted this hat and am wondering if it's authentic.  Any help would be great!  Some research I did online shows this hat with the plaid trim in the back, which this one doesn't have.


it is authentic.
t


----------



## juliafebruary

terite said:


> Looks perfect. Authentic.
> t


great news! thank you so much (again)  Have a merry christmas, I know I'll be warm in my scarf !


----------



## cinderella0087

Hello! I just picked this up at a consignment shop and would like to return if not authentic. I don't own anything Burberry except some scarves so I don't know what I'm looking for [emoji4] could you please assist in authenticating this? Your help is greatly appreciated! 

Item: Name unknown but it's a card/key pouch 

Link: None, bought in store

Photos:

















Please let me know if you need any other photos. There are no other tags in the pouch. Thank you so much! 

S


----------



## terite

juliafebruary said:


> great news! thank you so much (again)  Have a merry christmas, I know I'll be warm in my scarf !


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Hello! I just picked this up at a consignment shop and would like to return if not authentic. I don't own anything Burberry except some scarves so I don't know what I'm looking for [emoji4] could you please assist in authenticating this? Your help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item: Name unknown but it's a card/key pouch
> 
> Link: None, bought in store
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 3550863
> 
> View attachment 3550864
> 
> View attachment 3550866
> 
> View attachment 3550867
> 
> View attachment 3550868
> 
> View attachment 3550869
> 
> View attachment 3550870
> 
> View attachment 3550871
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you need any other photos. There are no other tags in the pouch. Thank you so much!
> 
> S


Sweet little nova check zipped case from about 2001
t


----------



## cinderella0087

terite said:


> Sweet little nova check zipped case from about 2001
> t



Oh wonderful!! Thank you so much! [emoji8]


----------



## stephaniekgb

terite said:


> it is authentic.
> t


thank you so much!


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Oh wonderful!! Thank you so much! [emoji8]


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

stephaniekgb said:


> thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## vtlusitano

Hello, this is my first time posting. I just bought this poncho and would appreciate your opinion as to whether it is authentic or not. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

vtlusitano said:


> Hello, this is my first time posting. I just bought this poncho and would appreciate your opinion as to whether it is authentic or not.
> Thank you so much!


Well, it is very difficult to read that first tag - I would say it does not look right to me.
t


----------



## spartcom5

Terite I got a new scarf for you to look at! I think it may be fake but I paid $4 at a thrift lol so oh well. The tag looks quite nice although it ripped off, the scarf feels like cashmere but it has been worn a lot. The pattern isn't the normal Burberry, has more of a pattern, color looks right. I know Burberry from time to time makes these unique scarves, would anyone fake this pattern? Any help is great!! I took the best possible pictures, if you need any others let me know! If fake I can get my $4 back!


----------



## terite

spartcom5 said:


> Terite I got a new scarf for you to look at! I think it may be fake but I paid $4 at a thrift lol so oh well. The tag looks quite nice although it ripped off, the scarf feels like cashmere but it has been worn a lot. The pattern isn't the normal Burberry, has more of a pattern, color looks right. I know Burberry from time to time makes these unique scarves, would anyone fake this pattern? Any help is great!! I took the best possible pictures, if you need any others let me know! If fake I can get my $4 back!


----------



## terite

Fake
t


----------



## terite

spartcom5 said:


> Terite I got a new scarf for you to look at! I think it may be fake but I paid $4 at a thrift lol so oh well. The tag looks quite nice although it ripped off, the scarf feels like cashmere but it has been worn a lot. The pattern isn't the normal Burberry, has more of a pattern, color looks right. I know Burberry from time to time makes these unique scarves, would anyone fake this pattern? Any help is great!! I took the best possible pictures, if you need any others let me know! If fake I can get my $4 back!


Fake
t


----------



## vtlusitano

terite said:


> Well, it is very difficult to read that first tag - I would say it does not look right to me.
> t


I was suspect of that too but haven't seen enough tags to tell. Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

vtlusitano said:


> I was suspect of that too but haven't seen enough tags to tell. Thank you very much!


You are welcome.
Don't give up - lots of genuine ones at the thrift store!
t


----------



## Vtok

Hello,

I purchased this coat from someone, just wondering if it's authentic!

Thank you!


----------



## terite

Vtok said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this coat from someone, just wondering if it's authentic!
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3552220
> View attachment 3552221


Authentic
t


----------



## christyne220

Hello I was wondering if anyone is familiar with this scarf and if anyone can authenticate it for me?


----------



## terite

christyne220 said:


> View attachment 3552341
> View attachment 3552341
> View attachment 3552343
> View attachment 3552346
> View attachment 3552348
> View attachment 3552349
> View attachment 3552350
> View attachment 3552351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I was wondering if anyone is familiar with this scarf and if anyone can authenticate it for me?


Looks good.
t


----------



## christyne220

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


Thank you so much! ❤


----------



## walterbatt

Hi all, would someone please be able to authenticate this Burberry bag? Thank you so much xx


----------



## Catdvm75

I just got burned on eBay .  Bought a fake Burberry handbag advertised as the vintage Burberry with the original label (Burberry's label) but the buckels were plastic and the leather was not real there was no lining or interior labels.. I am now a little gun shy looking at several replacement options and I want to be sure they are authentic before I buy them. https://www.ebay.com/itm/252683782097 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/222346326583 

Thanks in advanced for any guidance y'all can provide.


----------



## Bmack

Please help!

I purchased this Burberry Haymarket Tote from Fashionphile, and I noticed that it does not have a serial number. I just received it, and feel shaky. I don't know much about the serial number deal, but this bag is not too old to not have a date stamp. However when I called them, they said that there was a note, that they "could not read the date stamp." I do not see anything, no indentation, nothing.  And, so, I am worried. 

Here are some images, I truly appreciate the help.


----------



## Toby93

Hello again,  Could someone please take a look at this scarf.  It is under discussion on a FB site as the person selling says a member of her family works at the Castleford factory in England.  The word "cashmere" is spelled differently as it is supposedly not made for this market.


----------



## terite

christyne220 said:


> Thank you so much! ❤


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

walterbatt said:


> Hi all, would someone please be able to authenticate this Burberry bag? Thank you so much xx


Genuine.
t


----------



## terite

Catdvm75 said:


> I just got burned on eBay .  Bought a fake Burberry handbag advertised as the vintage Burberry with the original label (Burberry's label) but the buckels were plastic and the leather was not real there was no lining or interior labels.. I am now a little gun shy looking at several replacement options and I want to be sure they are authentic before I buy them. https://www.ebay.com/itm/252683782097
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/222346326583
> 
> Thanks in advanced for any guidance y'all can provide.


Send photos of the fake that you received.

Both links show genuine bags - neither has real leather though - both have that coated canvas they are known for. But the trim and straps will be leather.
t


----------



## terite

Bmack said:


> Please help!
> 
> I purchased this Burberry Haymarket Tote from Fashionphile, and I noticed that it does not have a serial number. I just received it, and feel shaky. I don't know much about the serial number deal, but this bag is not too old to not have a date stamp. However when I called them, they said that there was a note, that they "could not read the date stamp." I do not see anything, no indentation, nothing.  And, so, I am worried.
> 
> Here are some images, I truly appreciate the help.


Stamps and bag looks good - probably a label in the pocket.
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Hello again,  Could someone please take a look at this scarf.  It is under discussion on a FB site as the person selling says a member of her family works at the Castleford factory in England.  The word "cashmere" is spelled differently as it is supposedly not made for this market.


So fake - fake.
gasp 
The tag is such a MESS too - THEE QUESTRIAN


----------



## Bmack

terite said:


> Stamps and bag looks good - probably a label in the pocket.
> t



There is no other tag. I searched and searched.


----------



## Bmack

terite said:


> Stamps and bag looks good - probably a label in the pocket.
> t



Aren't all these bags supposed to have a serial code? I think I  am going to return.


----------



## pppeter

Hi Everybody,
I am new here. Can you please help me authenticate
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 these scarfs? Thanks a million!


----------



## terite

Bmack said:


> There is no other tag. I searched and searched.


Well - not all have a serial number on the back - they went to a fabric tag sewn in - often in the pocket - which may have been cut out.
t


----------



## terite

Bmack said:


> Aren't all these bags supposed to have a serial code? I think I  am going to return.


Serial numbers - some vintages should have them - others not. Sometimes it is on the tag which is fabric which may be inside a pocket. Sometimes on the back of the leather tag, sometimes in a card slot - sometimes none at all.

One thing you do have is a Made in Italy bag - which is a good situation in my opinion.
t


----------



## terite

Bmack said:


> Aren't all these bags supposed to have a serial code? I think I  am going to return.


Your bag is genuine. If you do return, do not return it as a fake - because it is not.
t


----------



## terite

pppeter said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I am new here. Can you please help me authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553828
> View attachment 3553830
> View attachment 3553831
> View attachment 3553833
> View attachment 3553834
> View attachment 3553835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these scarfs? Thanks a million!


Send me one at a time.

Beetroot is fake for sure.
The other one - need photos of the content tag, entire scarf and better shot of the label.
t


----------



## Bmack

terite said:


> Your bag is genuine. If you do return, do not return it as a fake - because it is not.
> t




Thank you for your help. I do appreciate it. These things make me nervous, and the thought of spending so much money without a guarantee made me feel ill.  Thank you again!


----------



## pppeter

terite said:


> Send me one at a time.
> 
> Beetroot is fake for sure.
> The other one - need photos of the content tag, entire scarf and better shot of the label.
> t


Hi Terite,
Thanks for checking! So the second one there is no content tag and I have already removed the paper tag.


----------



## pppeter

here is the label


----------



## PaPalombo

Hello Guys!
May you please help me to authenticate this coat?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

Bmack said:


> Thank you for your help. I do appreciate it. These things make me nervous, and the thought of spending so much money without a guarantee made me feel ill.  Thank you again!


You are welcome.
If you don't love it - return it - buy another Haymarket Check from a year or two EARLIER, then it will have the serial number on the back of the leather tag. But not the other Burberry Stamp.
There are so many nice bags - get one you love.
t


----------



## terite

pppeter said:


> Hi Terite,
> Thanks for checking! So the second one there is no content tag and I have already removed the paper tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553966


It does not look like Burberry to me - what paper tags came with it?
t


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> Hello Guys!
> May you please help me to authenticate this coat?
> Many thanks in advance.


Genuine
t


----------



## PaPalombo

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thanks Terite. Merry Christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## terite

PaPalombo said:


> Thanks Terite. Merry Christmas and a happy new year!


Happy Holidays to you too.
You are welcome.
t


----------



## Toby93

terite said:


> So fake - fake.
> gasp
> The tag is such a MESS too - THEE QUESTRIAN


Thank you!


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## sailormoon07

I probably should've gotten it authenticated before buying but I started my doubts after receiving the item;;; any thoughts?


----------



## terite

sailormoon07 said:


> I probably should've gotten it authenticated before buying but I started my doubts after receiving the item;;; any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555049
> View attachment 3555050
> View attachment 3555051
> View attachment 3555052
> View attachment 3555053
> View attachment 3555054


PHotos are too small for me to say for sure - send a clear/closer one of the main tag - there are no red flags for me - the kids stuff is not huge in the fake market (yikes, hate to say that).
I will check back later today - post bigger pics.
t


----------



## Frompinkskies

Hello,
I wonder if you could help if this is real, as I am interested in buying this scarf online.
I have doubts because of the no dry clean mentioned on the tag.
Thank you
https://m.marketplace.asos.com/list...t-blue-tartan-burberry-cashmere-scarf/2932886


----------



## cglavind

Hi there,
hoping you can authenticate this for me!

View media item 1459
View media item 1458
View media item 1457
View media item 1456


----------



## sailormoon07

Reposting with larger pix.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Ivetp

Please help authenticate this Burberry bag

Name: Burberry bag
Item #: n/a
Seller: ivetp on mercari
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m758746950/

Seller took pictures


----------



## tuna lala

Frompinkskies said:


> Hello,
> I wonder if you could help if this is real, as I am interested in buying this scarf online.
> I have doubts because of the no dry clean mentioned on the tag.
> Thank you
> https://m.marketplace.asos.com/list...t-blue-tartan-burberry-cashmere-scarf/2932886



The dimensions and the tag look right but it would be better to see the other label that says 'Burberry'.

I wasn't sure if I could comment, read the rules and I have enough posts but the Authenticators have titles under their avatars... Mods sorry if I shouldn't post! But I'm certain of my opinion about this scarf.


----------



## paver

Please help me to recognize this 2 items


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Please help me to recognize this 2 items
> View attachment 3556138


Choose door number one - choose the one on the left.
t


----------



## terite

Frompinkskies said:


> Hello,
> I wonder if you could help if this is real, as I am interested in buying this scarf online.
> I have doubts because of the no dry clean mentioned on the tag.
> Thank you
> https://m.marketplace.asos.com/list...t-blue-tartan-burberry-cashmere-scarf/2932886


Can we see a closeup of the label? Any care label on the other side?
t


----------



## terite

cglavind said:


> Hi there,
> hoping you can authenticate this for me!
> 
> View media item 1459
> View media item 1458
> View media item 1457
> View media item 1456



Pics are so small - still going to go with FAKE though. Send a closer photo of the labels to be sure.
t


----------



## terite

sailormoon07 said:


> Reposting with larger pix.  Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555849
> View attachment 3555850
> View attachment 3555852
> View attachment 3555854
> View attachment 3555856
> View attachment 3555859


Everything looks good here.
t


----------



## terite

Ivetp said:


> Please help authenticate this Burberry bag
> 
> Name: Burberry bag
> Item #: n/a
> Seller: ivetp on mercari
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m758746950/
> 
> Seller took pictures
> View attachment 3555898
> View attachment 3555899
> View attachment 3555900
> View attachment 3555901
> View attachment 3555902
> View attachment 3555903
> View attachment 3555904
> View attachment 3555905
> View attachment 3555906


Everything looks right so far. Can you post a photo of the MADE IN CHINA tag?
t


----------



## tinfish

Hi terite, great work on the forums - much appreciated. 

Could you please authenticate this scarf? I got it off eBay (used/no tags) and the seller said it's genuine. I paid a high price for it too. To me it seems legit, but I'm not too sure on some small details....

He gave me this "e-receipt" as proof - note that I cannot find a scarf under Burberry "Giant Exploded Check " (unless it was labelled different under an old season) - Anyhow, this is the design of scarf I wanted with the larger, more striking design with the stripes, it truly is a beautiful scarf. 

Another concern is that the side tags do not give a dimension of the scarf? I think standard scarf sizes are *168 x 30 cm* however this scarf being larger is *200 x 36 cm - *but the dimensions are not listed on the side tags? Maybe they are not printed on the larger models? 

Last point is that I tried to count the 'tassels' on the end of the scarf with the one on the website and the numbers are slightly different than in the images of this scarf: 

https://uk.burberry.com/the-large-classic-cashmere-scarf-in-check-p40310791

Anywho here are the images I've taken - really hope it's legit as it is really wonderful. 

If authentic,could you please tell me what season it is from? 

Thanks


----------



## tinfish

2 more images:


----------



## Ivetp

Doesnt have that tag @terite


----------



## terite

tinfish said:


> 2 more images:


Where did you order it from?


----------



## tinfish

terite said:


> Where did you order it from?



eBay, but now I'm starting to think it's fake as you posted something similar in the other thread I quoted you in .  

I assume it's fake?


----------



## terite

tinfish said:


> eBay, but now I'm starting to think it's fake as you posted something similar in the other thread I quoted you in .
> 
> I assume it's fake?


I'm just not sure - it looks off to me - I read your post again and you said it came from ebay.
LETS get a second opinion -
t


----------



## tinfish

terite said:


> I'm just not sure - it looks off to me - I read your post again and you said it came from ebay.
> LETS get a second opinion -
> t



Thanks for the swift response. I agree it seems off to me aswell. What part looks suspicious? I can try and get clearer images of what looks suspicious to you. 

My friend also told me that this giant check is new for this season? Is that true? If so then if it's slightly different to the official Burberry link I have earlier I can only assume it's fake. Here is the eBay link:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291973260432


----------



## tinfish

Also, are all sizes usually quoted on the side tag? Should it say 200x36cm for example?


----------



## tinfish

Like I said earlier, tried to count the tassels compared to one on the website and I think there are a few less ... nevertheless fake or not they did a good job :/


----------



## paver

Hello again, thanks for your response) 
Tell me please again is that headphones original?


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Hello again, thanks for your response)
> Tell me please again is that headphones original?
> View attachment 3556900
> View attachment 3556901
> View attachment 3556902
> View attachment 3556903
> View attachment 3556904


authentic ear muffs
t


----------



## paver

terite said:


> authentic ear muffs
> t


Thank a lot!


----------



## RBV

Hi! Could you pls. Authenticate this Burberry two way tote bag? I am planning to buy this andcwould really like to know if its real. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Burberry mini two way tite bag
Seller ID: from a facebook seller


----------



## RBV

Hi! Could you pls. Authenticate this Burberry two way tote bag? I bought this from a facebook seller and I would really like to know if its real. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Burberry hobo bag


----------



## terite

teatrea2020 said:


> Please help me authenticated. This is my first time request so i hope i followed the rule correctly. If not please help me correct it. Bag name is burberry prorsum milverton
> View attachment 3557175
> View attachment 3557176
> View attachment 3557177
> View attachment 3557178
> View attachment 3557179
> View attachment 3557180
> View attachment 3557181
> View attachment 3557182


Everything looks perfect.
t


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Thank a lot!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

RBV said:


> Hi! Could you pls. Authenticate this Burberry two way tote bag? I am planning to buy this andcwould really like to know if its real. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Burberry mini two way tite bag
> Seller ID: from a facebook seller


Fake - don't buy that.
t


----------



## terite

RBV said:


> Hi! Could you pls. Authenticate this Burberry two way tote bag? I bought this from a facebook seller and I would really like to know if its real. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Burberry hobo bag


Same seller? Also fake.
t


----------



## RBV

Hi! Could you pls. Authenticate this Burberry two way tote bag? I am planning to buy this bag and I would really like to know if its real. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Burberry sling bag


----------



## RBV

terite said:


> Same seller? Also fake.
> t


Hi! It's from a different seller. Thanks a lot.


----------



## jpneal

Hi there,
Looking for some advice on the following 2 items

Item 1
Name - Authentic Cashmere Burberry Scarf
Item number - 122283975125
Seller - cec.uk2014
Link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122283975125 

Item 2 
Name - Burberry 100% genuine & 100% cashmere scarf (not used)
Item number - 252691191176
Seller - question_9
Link- https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252691191176 

Any advice appreciated


----------



## terite

RBV said:


> Hi! Could you pls. Authenticate this Burberry two way tote bag? I am planning to buy this bag and I would really like to know if its real. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Burberry sling bag


Send a photo showing the lining and that Burberry patch instide.
t


----------



## terite

RBV said:


> Hi! It's from a different seller. Thanks a lot.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

jpneal said:


> Hi there,
> Looking for some advice on the following 2 items
> 
> Item 1
> Name - Authentic Cashmere Burberry Scarf
> Item number - 122283975125
> Seller - cec.uk2014
> Link - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122283975125
> 
> Item 2
> Name - Burberry 100% genuine & 100% cashmere scarf (not used)
> Item number - 252691191176
> Seller - question_9
> Link- https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252691191176
> 
> Any advice appreciated


Both fake
Please report them both.
Just send me one at a time
t


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

$2 from the thrift store


----------



## paver

Hello!) Need your help again!)
1



2


----------



## fittingpig

I received my scarf today from saks in the mail

I know saks sales authentic and It is great Color but just the touch doesn't feel right  feel stiff not as soft as my other scarf. It feel like it got ironed before sent out.

Appreciate if someone could authentic


----------



## fittingpig

More pics


----------



## cgault

Hi- I just bought this Burberry coat off Poshmark and was told that it's an older style but the buttons do not say Burberry do you think it's fake? Thank you!


----------



## cgault

cgault said:


> Hi- I just bought this Burberry coat off Poshmark and was told that it's an older style but the buttons do not say Burberry do you think it's fake? Thank you!



Poshmark listing: Burberry coat. https://bnc.lt/focc/w2pZVtN7rz


----------



## terite

2goodeyestoo said:


> $2 from the thrift store


authentic - from about yr 2000
t


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Hello!) Need your help again!)
> 1
> View attachment 3558246
> View attachment 3558247
> 
> 2
> View attachment 3558248
> View attachment 3558249
> View attachment 3558251
> View attachment 3558252


Read post #1 for what photos we need to see.
t


----------



## terite

fittingpig said:


> View attachment 3558287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics


genuine
t


----------



## terite

cgault said:


> Poshmark listing: Burberry coat. https://bnc.lt/focc/w2pZVtN7rz


Send photos of the label and the content tag, and the coat lying open.
t
Not all snaps say Burberry -


----------



## paver

Please help)
1






2


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Please help)
> 1
> View attachment 3558534
> View attachment 3558535
> View attachment 3558536
> View attachment 3558537
> View attachment 3558538
> 
> 2
> View attachment 3558539
> View attachment 3558540
> View attachment 3558541
> View attachment 3558542
> View attachment 3558543


first one looks like a legit vintage (1980  ish) shirt
second one fake
t


----------



## paver

terite said:


> first one looks like a legit vintage (1980  ish) shirt
> second one fake
> t


Thats sound very good for me) thank a lot for your work)
can i add you in facebook?)


----------



## paver

Please!)


----------



## cgault

terite said:


> Send photos of the label and the content tag, and the coat lying open.
> t
> Not all snaps say Burberry -


----------



## cgault

terite said:


> Send photos of the label and the content tag, and the coat lying open.
> t
> Not all snaps say Burberry -


----------



## cgault

terite said:


> Send photos of the label and the content tag, and the coat lying open.
> t
> Not all snaps say Burberry -





terite said:


> Send photos of the label and the content tag, and the coat lying open.
> t
> Not all snaps say Burberry -


----------



## cgault

terite said:


> Send photos of the label and the content tag, and the coat lying open.
> t
> Not all snaps say Burberry -



The seller has since told me that she purchased the coat from therealreal and sent the link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/burberry-coat-993-49

But I do know that site has sold fakes before I'm told.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Thats sound very good for me) thank a lot for your work)
> can i add you in facebook?)


You are welcome!


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Please!)
> View attachment 3558565
> View attachment 3558566
> View attachment 3558567
> View attachment 3558568
> 
> View attachment 3558569


any content tag?
send a photo of the button that show the letters.
t


----------



## terite

genuine
t


----------



## terite

cgault said:


> The seller has since told me that she purchased the coat from therealreal and sent the link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/burberry-coat-993-49
> 
> But I do know that site has sold fakes before I'm told.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


We see fakes everywhere unfortunately.t


----------



## cgault

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Was this for the Burberry coat?


----------



## p0rkchop

Hello and Merry Christmas.

I got a second chance offering on this coat and have 12 hours left. It looks like legitamate Burberry London to me but can you confirm?

Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ttp://m.ebay.com/itm/262771151494?_mwBanner=1

Item number: 262771151494

Seller: steamer_dp


----------



## Pearlyng

Hello! I'm looking at two Burberry scarves, are either of these genuine? Really appreciate the help! 
*
Item 1: *
Item Name: Womens Burberry London Scarf Cashmere England 139CM x 31CM
Item Number:  252687497239
Seller ID: arte-poly 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252687497239?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

*Item 2:*
Item Name: Burberry scarf 90%wool , 10% cashmere 162x32 cm made in Scotland
Item Number: 152369368208
Seller ID: alximik_division
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/burberry-sca...368208?hash=item2379ec0c90:g:Wm0AAOSw5cNYX69M


----------



## Addy

p0rkchop said:


> Hello and Merry Christmas.
> 
> I got a second chance offering on this coat and have 12 hours left. It looks like legitamate Burberry London to me but can you confirm?
> 
> Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?campid=5337411015&toolid=10001&mpre=http://m.ebay.com/itm/262771151494?_mwBanner=1
> 
> Item number: 262771151494
> 
> Seller: steamer_dp


Nothing screaming fake BUT would like to see better pics of cord and button markings, care tag


----------



## Addy

Pearlyng said:


> Hello! I'm looking at two Burberry scarves, are either of these genuine? Really appreciate the help!
> *
> Item 1: *
> Item Name: Womens Burberry London Scarf Cashmere England 139CM x 31CM
> Item Number:  252687497239
> Seller ID: arte-poly
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252687497239?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *Item 2:*
> Item Name: Burberry scarf 90%wool , 10% cashmere 162x32 cm made in Scotland
> Item Number: 152369368208
> Seller ID: alximik_division
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/burberry-sca...368208?hash=item2379ec0c90:g:Wm0AAOSw5cNYX69M


#1 - looks good

#2 - fake


----------



## p0rkchop

Addy said:


> Nothing screaming fake BUT would like to see better pics of cord and button markings, care tag


Thank you. I'll take new pictures when it arrives


----------



## cgault

Hi moderators--still hoping for an answer on this. The Burberry Facebook group said fake but wanted your confirmation. Thanks!


----------



## terite

cgault said:


> Was this for the Burberry coat?


The Burberry coat is authentic.
I don't know why your facebook group would say it is fake.
It is an older item.
t


----------



## cglavind

Title: Burberry Nova Check Cashmere Scarf
Seller: (Not an auction)
Details: Said to be worn a few times and to be authentic


----------



## Farazzzzx

Hi there, I just got this pant, it doesn't say Burberry, it says burberpy, is it fake or a different brand? Looking forward to your response, thanks


----------



## kennkaze

First time poster.

Please authenticate this trench coat.

The pictures are what were posted, so I can't take a picture of the jacket spread out; but from what I see in one of the photos is that the check lines do not line up between the back panel and the front left/right panels.

Is this an authentic vintage?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

cglavind said:


> Title: Burberry Nova Check Cashmere Scarf
> Seller: (Not an auction)
> Details: Said to be worn a few times and to be authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560021
> View attachment 3560022
> View attachment 3560023
> View attachment 3560024


send clear and closeup photos of the labels - take them straight on
t


----------



## terite

Farazzzzx said:


> Hi there, I just got this pant, it doesn't say Burberry, it says burberpy, is it fake or a different brand? Looking forward to your response, thanks


I don't know what that is - I guess that they try to imitate the lettering of Burberry. Do they try to imply that it is burberry?
t


----------



## terite

kennkaze said:


> First time poster.
> 
> Please authenticate this trench coat.
> 
> The pictures are what were posted, so I can't take a picture of the jacket spread out; but from what I see in one of the photos is that the check lines do not line up between the back panel and the front left/right panels.
> 
> Is this an authentic vintage?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Authentic vintage trench.
t


----------



## kennkaze

terite said:


> Authentic vintage trench.
> t


Thank you, Terite!


----------



## terite

kennkaze said:


> Thank you, Terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Sim2k

Hi can u please authenticate this..burberry horseferry crossbody bag


----------



## Sim2k

Anybody???


----------



## HaxorDoodle

Item Name : THE CLASSIC CASHMERE SCARF IN CHECK
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/1143288-Burberry-Giant-Check-Cashmere-Scarf
Photos: http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/HaxorDoodle/library/Burberry Scarf
Can someone please authenticate this for me please?
300$ Giant Check Burberry scarf off of Grailled.com


----------



## HaxorDoodle

Hi could someone please authenticate this Burberry Polo I found at a thrift store in Vancouver Kitsilano area for 10$.
Item Name : Burberry Polo 65% cotton 35% Polyester
Link: http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/HaxorDoodle/library/Burberry%20Polo?sort=3&page=1
Photos: http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/HaxorDoodle/library/Burberry Polo?sort=3&page=1


----------



## HaxorDoodle

Hi could someone please authenticate this Burberry 100% Cashmere sweater I found on grailed.com
Item Name :BURBERRY PRORSUM St Paul Church Cashmere Sweater
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/382053-Burberry-Prorsum-St-Paul-Church-Cashmere-Sweater
Photos: http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/HaxorDoodle/library/Burberry%20Sweater?sort=3&page=1


----------



## baglover2013

Can someone help authenticate this for me? Thank you!

Item Name:
Burberry Giant Icon Claret 100% Cashmere Scarf, Made in Scotland, Authentic!

Item Number: 172466029639
Seller ID: cmil4724
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172466029639?redirect=mobile


----------



## terite

Sim2k said:


> View attachment 3561710
> View attachment 3561712
> View attachment 3561711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can u please authenticate this..burberry horseferry crossbody bag


Need front and back photos - inside tags - all pages - made in tag.
t


----------



## terite

Sim2k said:


> Anybody???


Happy New Year!
t


----------



## terite

HaxorDoodle said:


> Item Name : THE CLASSIC CASHMERE SCARF IN CHECK
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/1143288-Burberry-Giant-Check-Cashmere-Scarf
> Photos: http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/HaxorDoodle/library/Burberry Scarf
> Can someone please authenticate this for me please?
> 300$ Giant Check Burberry scarf off of Grailled.com


Send a closeup of the labels.
t


----------



## terite

HaxorDoodle said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate this Burberry Polo I found at a thrift store in Vancouver Kitsilano area for 10$.
> Item Name : Burberry Polo 65% cotton 35% Polyester
> Link: http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/HaxorDoodle/library/Burberry%20Polo?sort=3&page=1
> Photos: http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/HaxorDoodle/library/Burberry Polo?sort=3&page=1


Any Made in tag? Send a clear straight on photo of the neck tag
t


----------



## terite

HaxorDoodle said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate this Burberry 100% Cashmere sweater I found on grailed.com
> Item Name :BURBERRY PRORSUM St Paul Church Cashmere Sweater
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/382053-Burberry-Prorsum-St-Paul-Church-Cashmere-Sweater
> Photos: http://s1070.photobucket.com/user/HaxorDoodle/library/Burberry%20Sweater?sort=3&page=1


Need to see clear photos of all the labels.
t


----------



## terite

baglover2013 said:


> Can someone help authenticate this for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:
> Burberry Giant Icon Claret 100% Cashmere Scarf, Made in Scotland, Authentic!
> 
> Item Number: 172466029639
> Seller ID: cmil4724
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172466029639?redirect=mobile


Send a photo of the content tag, the container, the paper tag - when you get it.
t


----------



## TiteJul

Hi everyone!

Could you help me authenticate this Burberry bag?

Link: http://s410.photobucket.com/user/julialearitter/library/

Many thanks [emoji4] and happy new year!


----------



## terite

TiteJul said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this Burberry bag?
> 
> Link: http://s410.photobucket.com/user/julialearitter/library/
> 
> Many thanks [emoji4] and happy new year!


real
t


----------



## TiteJul

terite said:


> real
> t



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pearlv

Hi
Pic of scarf
Bought from local consigment


----------



## Pearlv




----------



## Sim2k

terite said:


> Need front and back photos - inside tags - all pages - made in tag.
> t


----------



## Sim2k

It says made in brazil on tag


----------



## Sim2k

Sim2k said:


> It says made in brazil on tag


It says 200 I need to know if ita real..is it worth it?


----------



## paver

Happy New Year to all!)
Please help)
1



2


----------



## terite

TiteJul said:


> Thanks a lot!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Still need the same photos as requested above - all tags/all pages Made in tag.
t


----------



## terite

Pearlv said:


> View attachment 3563263
> View attachment 3563264


Looks like an item made for the Burberry Japan line - send a photo of the entire scarf showing where the label is.
t


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Happy New Year to all!)
> Please help)
> 1
> View attachment 3563438
> View attachment 3563439
> 
> 2
> View attachment 3563440
> View attachment 3563441


1 - looks ok
2 - looks odd to me.
t


----------



## Pearlv

Here more pic


----------



## terite

Pearlv said:


> Here more pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563590
> View attachment 3563591
> View attachment 3563592
> View attachment 3563593


The scarf looks good to me - I have never seen that label on a scarf before - what country are you in?
t


----------



## Pearlv

Usa
I bought it from a consigment store


----------



## Pearlv

This first time seeing this label too. 
I got it from a local consigment shop, the material is defintenly a cashmere, bc it feel just like my nova one.
Thank you soo much terite


----------



## cc_1028

Hi Terite, Happy New Year!
Hope you had a wonderful holiday celebration. 
Please kindly help to authenticate this bag.


----------



## terite

Pearlv said:


> This first time seeing this label too.
> I got it from a local consigment shop, the material is defintenly a cashmere, bc it feel just like my nova one.
> Thank you soo much terite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> View attachment 3563642
> View attachment 3563643
> View attachment 3563644
> View attachment 3563645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite, Happy New Year!
> Hope you had a wonderful holiday celebration.
> Please kindly help to authenticate this bag.


Thank you - Happy New Year to you.

Fake.
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## Sim2k

terite said:


> Still need the same photos as requested above - all tags/all pages Made in tag.
> t


Are they made in brasil too?


----------



## TeamB

Hi, I am new to the forum, but this is a Burberry Emergency. My husband is planning on purchasing a CRaiglist Burberry tomorrow. Similar looking to the Manor, but not quite: authentic or fake? Ever seen this style? Thanks!! http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/clo/5935487186.html


----------



## TeamB

Turns out it's the Manor XL.


----------



## pppeter

terite said:


> It does not look like Burberry to me - what paper tags came with it?
> t


Hi Terite,
Happy New Year.
So the tag was normal as far as I remember but to be honest I can't really recall. It was few months ago. Guy said they have used it for a photo shoot but not sure which year...


----------



## SlicedUpBeef

Just purchased this second hand men's Burberry London trench. Just wanted to reconfirm it's authenticity


----------



## jberiont

Item Name: Burberry Beige Trench Coat
Item Number: 3173986
Seller ID: Anissa
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...erry/beige-trench-coat-burberry-3173986.shtml

Thank you for your help!


----------



## terite

TeamB said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum, but this is a Burberry Emergency. My husband is planning on purchasing a CRaiglist Burberry tomorrow. Similar looking to the Manor, but not quite: authentic or fake? Ever seen this style? Thanks!! http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/clo/5935487186.html


Need clearer closer photos of the tags, serial number, tags in pocket , lock , knight.
t


----------



## terite

SlicedUpBeef said:


> Just purchased this second hand men's Burberry London trench. Just wanted to reconfirm it's authenticity


genuine
t


----------



## terite

jberiont said:


> Item Name: Burberry Beige Trench Coat
> Item Number: 3173986
> Seller ID: Anissa
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...erry/beige-trench-coat-burberry-3173986.shtml
> 
> Thank you for your help!


I can't see a closeup of the label at the neck, size tags or care tags or buttons or coat lying open.
t


----------



## jdigenova

Hi there,

I have pics of a Burberry tag from a scarf I just purchased off of eBay.  I did pay almost $300 for it and it came in the Burberry cylinder scarf container. The tag looked off to me though... It isn't perforated at the ends like most Burberry labels are... can someone tell me if they think this is a real tag?

Thanks!


----------



## FashionGuy89

Hello All,
I am new to this forum and look forward to talking to everyone about clothing and fashion. 
I am a newb, so please bare with me.

I just purchased a Burberry coat and cashmere scarf on eBay and was wondering if someone can authenticate them?
I appreciate it.

Here are the links:
Burberry Coat:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201750154876

Burberry Cashmere Scarf:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/152345416602

I did notice that all the pictures of the authentic scarves that I see do not have "London, England" on the stitching?
If anyone has more information about this, please let me know.

Thank you so much!


----------



## paver

Hello)


----------



## Neykho94

Hi there,
Happy new year everybody ! 
I just receive this coat for a gift. 
Can anyone help me to authenticate ?







Thank you !


----------



## terite

jdigenova said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have pics of a Burberry tag from a scarf I just purchased off of eBay.  I did pay almost $300 for it and it came in the Burberry cylinder scarf container. The tag looked off to me though... It isn't perforated at the ends like most Burberry labels are... can someone tell me if they think this is a real tag?
> 
> Thanks!


Send photos of the entire scarf - all labels front and back and cylindar.
t


----------



## terite

FashionGuy89 said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to this forum and look forward to talking to everyone about clothing and fashion.
> I am a newb, so please bare with me.
> 
> I just purchased a Burberry coat and cashmere scarf on eBay and was wondering if someone can authenticate them?
> I appreciate it.
> 
> Here are the links:
> Burberry Coat:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201750154876
> 
> Burberry Cashmere Scarf:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/152345416602
> 
> I did notice that all the pictures of the authentic scarves that I see do not have "London, England" on the stitching?
> If anyone has more information about this, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you so much!


For the coat send clear photos of the content tags showing the whole tag - also the entire closeup tag at the neck.

Just send one item to authenticate at a time.
t


----------



## terite

FashionGuy89 said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to this forum and look forward to talking to everyone about clothing and fashion.
> I am a newb, so please bare with me.
> 
> I just purchased a Burberry coat and cashmere scarf on eBay and was wondering if someone can authenticate them?
> I appreciate it.
> 
> Here are the links:
> Burberry Coat:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201750154876
> 
> Burberry Cashmere Scarf:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/152345416602
> 
> I did notice that all the pictures of the authentic scarves that I see do not have "London, England" on the stitching?
> If anyone has more information about this, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Scarf - need to see entire scarf laid out showing where the labels are 0 need all sides of the content tag and the black plastic lozenge. A clearer/closer photo of the actual Burberry tag.
London England - no I have not seen that on scarves in the past. Usually just Burberry - labels vary from year to year.
t


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Hello)
> View attachment 3564780
> View attachment 3564782
> View attachment 3564781
> View attachment 3564783


how many accounts do you have? 
t


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Hello)
> View attachment 3564780
> View attachment 3564782
> View attachment 3564781
> View attachment 3564783


Need clearer closer photos.
t


----------



## terite

Neykho94 said:


> Hi there,
> Happy new year everybody !
> I just receive this coat for a gift.
> Can anyone help me to authenticate ?
> View attachment 3564785
> View attachment 3564787
> View attachment 3564788
> View attachment 3564789
> View attachment 3564791
> View attachment 3564792
> 
> Thank you !


looks good
t


----------



## paver

terite said:


> how many accounts do you have?
> t


Sorry?


----------



## alisse

Item Name:Burberry scarf
Item Number: 3743310
Please tell me if this scarf it's a fake. Thank you


----------



## FashionGuy89

terite said:


> Scarf - need to see entire scarf laid out showing where the labels are 0 need all sides of the content tag and the black plastic lozenge. A clearer/closer photo of the actual Burberry tag.
> London England - no I have not seen that on scarves in the past. Usually just Burberry - labels vary from year to year.
> t


Thanks. I'll send more pics once I receive the items.


----------



## Neykho94

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thank you so much !


----------



## Madeleine33

Hallo Terite,
can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thenk you very much


----------



## Madeleine33

More photos


----------



## fittingpig

terite said:


> Scarf - need to see entire scarf laid out showing where the labels are 0 need all sides of the content tag and the black plastic lozenge. A clearer/closer photo of the actual Burberry tag.
> London England - no I have not seen that on scarves in the past. Usually just Burberry - labels vary from year to year.
> t



Hi termite

For the scarf if it has London England in the tag is not normal, that makes me worried. Cause the scarf I bought from saks in camel has this London England in the tag. I hope mine is authentic. However I do. Price difference for the one I received from saks compared to one I got from Burberry :  material feels stiff. And washing label is longer and feel hard and stiff when touching


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Sorry?


I can see so many items on your link - just wondering.
t


----------



## terite

alisse said:


> Item Name:Burberry scarf
> Item Number: 3743310
> Please tell me if this scarf it's a fake. Thank you


Fake - I hope you can return that.
t


----------



## terite

Madeleine33 said:


> More photos


Fake
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

fittingpig said:


> Hi termite
> 
> For the scarf if it has London England in the tag is not normal, that makes me worried. Cause the scarf I bought from saks in camel has this London England in the tag. I hope mine is authentic. However I do. Price difference for the one I received from saks compared to one I got from Burberry :  material feels stiff. And washing label is longer and feel hard and stiff when touching


Termite ! LOVE IT
SEND MORE PHOTOS - then I can tell you more.
t


----------



## Madeleine33

terite said:


> Fake
> I hope you can return it.
> t



Thank you


----------



## terite

Madeleine33 said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.
termite


----------



## fittingpig

terite said:


> Termite ! LOVE IT
> SEND MORE PHOTOS - then I can tell you more.
> t


Oops. My bad. Terite 

Here are pics.


----------



## terite

fittingpig said:


> Oops. My bad
> 
> Here are pics.


As requested: Scarf - need to see entire scarf laid out showing where the labels are placed,  need to see ALL sides of the content tag and the black plastic lozenge. A clearer/closer photo of the actual Burberry tag, straight on photos of all pages of paper tag.
t


----------



## fittingpig

terite said:


> Termite ! LOVE IT
> SEND MORE PHOTOS - then I can tell you more.
> t





terite said:


> As requested: Scarf - need to see entire scarf laid out showing where the labels are placed,  need to see ALL sides of the content tag and the black plastic lozenge. A clearer/closer photo of the actual Burberry tag, straight on photos of all pages of paper tag.
> t


More pics. Only one tag attached when it shipped. Hope I include all requested


----------



## fittingpig

One more


----------



## terite

fittingpig said:


> One more


Genuine
t


----------



## fittingpig

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thanks a lot. Terite


----------



## pppeter

pppeter said:


> Hi Terite,
> Happy New Year.
> So the tag was normal as far as I remember but to be honest I can't really recall. It was few months ago. Guy said they have used it for a photo shoot but not sure which year...


Hi Terite,
So just wondering how do you know it's fake or not genuine? Are you a Burberry employee? Thanks


----------



## terite

fittingpig said:


> Thanks a lot. Terite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

pppeter said:


> Hi Terite,
> So just wondering how do you know it's fake or not genuine? Are you a Burberry employee? Thanks


I've been studying Burberry since the 80's - and then on this site - checking Burberry every day - etc. I think it is very much like anything else that you can get good at identifying - like cars/birds/stamps/
t


----------



## Nikkirua12

Could you please tell me if this purse is authentic, purchased from a yard sale near me... thank you!


----------



## pppeter

terite said:


> I've been studying Burberry since the 80's - and then on this site - checking Burberry every day - etc. I think it is very much like anything else that you can get good at identifying - like cars/birds/stamps/
> t


Impressive. Thank you! Keep up the good work.


----------



## terite

Nikkirua12 said:


> Could you please tell me if this purse is authentic, purchased from a yard sale near me... thank you!


Fake - I hope you didn't pay too much.
t


----------



## terite

pppeter said:


> Impressive. Thank you! Keep up the good work.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## paver

Hello again) Please Help) And thank a lot)
1



2




3


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Hello again) Please Help) And thank a lot)
> 1
> View attachment 3566892
> View attachment 3566893
> 
> 2
> View attachment 3566902
> View attachment 3566904
> View attachment 3566905
> 
> 3
> View attachment 3566906
> View attachment 3566907
> View attachment 3566908
> View attachment 3566910


Please send one at at time.
All of the items in your photos are fake - with the exception of ONE WASHED WOOL one - that I cannot see the label because it is folded. You can send the proper photos of that ONE scarf if you like - the rest are fake.
t


----------



## paver

terite said:


> Please send one at at time.
> All of the items in your photos are fake - with the exception of ONE WASHED WOOL one - that I cannot see the label because it is folded. You can send the proper photos of that ONE scarf if you like - the rest are fake.
> t


okay thank a lot) this information si enough)
can i aploud another items now or i must wait? if mus so how long?


----------



## terite

paver said:


> okay thank a lot) this information si enough)
> can i aploud another items now or i must wait? if mus so how long?


Go ahead.
t


----------



## paver




----------



## paver




----------



## FashionGuy89

terite said:


> Scarf - need to see entire scarf laid out showing where the labels are 0 need all sides of the content tag and the black plastic lozenge. A clearer/closer photo of the actual Burberry tag.
> London England - no I have not seen that on scarves in the past. Usually just Burberry - labels vary from year to year.
> t


Hi Terite,

I have some photos here. Sorry, I'm not the best picture taker and my space is limited. I bought this scarf off eBay. If you can, please let me know if you can tell if it is genuine or not.
Thank you,
View attachment 3567478
View attachment 3567478
View attachment 3567479
View attachment 3567478
View attachment 3567478
View attachment 3567479
View attachment 3567478
View attachment 3567479
View attachment 3567478
View attachment 3567479



terite said:


> Scarf - need to see entire scarf laid out showing where the labels are 0 need all sides of the content tag and the black plastic lozenge. A clearer/closer photo of the actual Burberry tag.
> London England - no I have not seen that on scarves in the past. Usually just Burberry - labels vary from year to year.
> t


----------



## azzblastic

Hi, Just wondering if this is real or not. The tag is dirty because I literally found it on the side of the road. After drying off, its very soft and feels like real cashmere. I'm trying to find the tag reference to see if this is legit or not, but I'm not sure. I'd love to hear from the experts! Thanks!!


----------



## FashionGuy89

terite, Here are some more photos


----------



## FashionGuy89

Last photos, thank you.


----------



## terite

paver said:


> View attachment 3567195
> View attachment 3567196


Fake
t


----------



## terite

paver said:


> View attachment 3567204
> View attachment 3567203


Fake
t


----------



## terite

FashionGuy89 said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> I have some photos here. Sorry, I'm not the best picture taker and my space is limited. I bought this scarf off eBay. If you can, please let me know if you can tell if it is genuine or not.
> Thank you,
> View attachment 3567478
> View attachment 3567478
> View attachment 3567479
> View attachment 3567478
> View attachment 3567478
> View attachment 3567479
> View attachment 3567478
> View attachment 3567479
> View attachment 3567478
> View attachment 3567479
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567489
> 
> View attachment 3567490
> View attachment 3567491
> View attachment 3567492
> View attachment 3567493
> View attachment 3567494
> View attachment 3567495
> View attachment 3567496
> View attachment 3567497
> View attachment 3567498


The attachments don't work - the photos are too small.
Where are you finding all this fake merchandise?
t


----------



## terite

azzblastic said:


> Hi, Just wondering if this is real or not. The tag is dirty because I literally found it on the side of the road. After drying off, its very soft and feels like real cashmere. I'm trying to find the tag reference to see if this is legit or not, but I'm not sure. I'd love to hear from the experts! Thanks!!


Someone will be missing that.
real
t


----------



## terite

FashionGuy89 said:


> terite, Here are some more photos


need photo of entire scarf, clear/close shot of sewn on fabric label.
t


----------



## FashionGuy89

terite said:


> The attachments don't work - the photos are too small.
> Where are you finding all this fake merchandise?
> t


Please let me know if you can view these photos.


----------



## FashionGuy89

terite said:


> need photo of entire scarf, clear/close shot of sewn on fabric label.
> t


You can see the sewn in lines in the second photo.


----------



## MsHolly

Hi! Can someone please confirm authenticity of this sweater. Thanks so much!


----------



## AleksK

Hello!
I need some help here to authenticate this bag before purchase.


----------



## AleksK

2-nd part


----------



## terite

AleksK said:


> 2-nd part


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi! Can someone please confirm authenticity of this sweater. Thanks so much!
> View attachment 3568283
> View attachment 3568284
> 
> View attachment 3568285
> View attachment 3568286
> View attachment 3568287
> View attachment 3568288


genuine
t


----------



## terite

FashionGuy89 said:


> You can see the sewn in lines in the second photo.


looks good
t


----------



## FashionGuy89

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

FashionGuy89 said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.t


----------



## Toby93

Just wondering if this scarf looks authentic - seller says guaranteed?  Thank you for looking......


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3569125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if this scarf looks authentic - seller says guaranteed?  Thank you for looking......
> View attachment 3569124


Fake - please report that - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## Toby93

terite said:


> Fake - please report that - I hope you can return it.
> t


Wow - thank you for checking so quickly!  I didn't buy this, I was considering it and wanted someone to look at it first.  Thank you so much terite for letting me know!
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/162349292428?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## AleksK

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


Thx a lot!
Bought that bag, it looks great.


----------



## alisse

terite said:


> Fake - I hope you can return that.
> t


Thank you! have a nice day!


----------



## jamsongem

Hi all, 

Would you please help authenticate this vintage Vintage Burberry scarf?

I got it from a reputable seller but when I search online i can't find this exact style online.


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Wow - thank you for checking so quickly!  I didn't buy this, I was considering it and wanted someone to look at it first.  Thank you so much terite for letting me know!
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/162349292428?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


You are welcome - you can report it - I notice the bag it real - so they are staging that fake.
t


----------



## terite

AleksK said:


> Thx a lot!
> Bought that bag, it looks great.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

alisse said:


> Thank you! have a nice day!


You are welcome
t


----------



## HaxorDoodle

Item Name : THE CLASSIC CASHMERE SCARF IN CAMEL CHECK
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/267133-Burberry-BURBERRY-SCARF-CAMEL
Can someone please authenticate this for me please?
180$ Camel Check Burberry scarf off of Grailled.com


----------



## HaxorDoodle

Item Name : THE CLASSIC CASHMERE SCARF IN CAMEL CHECK
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...hmere-check-camel-tan-20374248/?tref=category
Can someone please authenticate this for me please?
Pictures on website
$399.50 Camel Check Burberry scarf off of tradesy.com


----------



## jamsongem

jamsongem said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would you please help authenticate this vintage Vintage Burberry scarf?
> 
> I got it from a reputable seller but when I search online i can't find this exact style online.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569582
> View attachment 3569586
> View attachment 3569592
> View attachment 3569593



Hi could someone help me authenticate this or would i need more pictures？


----------



## terite

jamsongem said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would you please help authenticate this vintage Vintage Burberry scarf?
> 
> I got it from a reputable seller but when I search online i can't find this exact style online.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569582
> View attachment 3569586
> View attachment 3569592
> View attachment 3569593


I've never seen anything like that before. It is not a Burberry check. The pattern is not symetric either. Yet the tag looks good - but that is not a vintage tag. So


HaxorDoodle said:


> Item Name : THE CLASSIC CASHMERE SCARF IN CAMEL CHECK
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/267133-Burberry-BURBERRY-SCARF-CAMEL
> Can someone please authenticate this for me please?
> 180$ Camel Check Burberry scarf off of Grailled.com


Fake
t


----------



## terite

HaxorDoodle said:


> Item Name : THE CLASSIC CASHMERE SCARF IN CAMEL CHECK
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/267133-Burberry-BURBERRY-SCARF-CAMEL
> Can someone please authenticate this for me please?
> 180$ Camel Check Burberry scarf off of Grailled.com



Fake
t


----------



## terite

jamsongem said:


> Hi could someone help me authenticate this or would i need more pictures？


I've never seen anything like that before. It is not a Burberry check. The pattern is not symetrical either. Yet the tag looks good - but that is not a vintage tag. So I don't know what it is.
t


----------



## terite

HaxorDoodle said:


> Item Name : THE CLASSIC CASHMERE SCARF IN CAMEL CHECK
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...hmere-check-camel-tan-20374248/?tref=category
> Can someone please authenticate this for me please?
> Pictures on website
> $399.50 Camel Check Burberry scarf off of tradesy.com



More than one scarf is photographed so I never like that.
Pictures inadequate to make a decision.
I would need to see the entire scarf laid out showing label placement etc. 
I would never buy when I see stock photos, then a different scarf photographed, gee
t


----------



## tinfish

Hi Terite, I returned the "exploded cashmere scarf" after you said you were not too sure if it was authentic. I had my doubts and returned it, as you posted a similar scarf with tags in the 'Burberry fake parade' section that rose my suspicion. (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Si...=item25b9b5c229:g:k-MAAOSwjwlXBBsH&rmvSB=true)
I guess the seller was very good at hiding obvious signs, for example he would sell it as used so he can remove the tags and any cheap packaging associated with it. 

Anyway - I bought a new scarf, again have my doubts but I feel this one is authentic as the tag correctly identifies itself as 200 x 36cm this time.

 Again some concerning points raise my interest - 
* The orange permanent marker dot on the burberry tag - after doing some research it seems that this has been placed as the scarf was previously on staff sale so they 'mark' the tags. This doesn't bother me and anyway the scarf is used. 

*The tassels on the end of the scarf seem to have been trimmed deliberately. Again it wouldn't bother me as much so long as the scarf is authentic. 

Could you please check out the scarf and let me know what you think? If you have any doubts again I shall use the returns process on eBay...


----------



## tinfish

A few more images:


----------



## terite

tinfish said:


> A few more images:
> 
> View attachment 3570536
> View attachment 3570537


The tags look good - the scarf looks good - you are right the tassels are too short - that would be a deal breaker for me - but depends on what you paid I guess
Was it advertised as tassels trimmed and a low price?
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> The tags look good - the scarf looks good - you are right the tassels are too short - that would be a deal breaker for me - but depends on what you paid I guess
> Was it advertised as tassels trimmed and a low price?
> t



Just a thought - but I bet the tassels will unravel on you.
t


----------



## tinfish

terite said:


> Just a thought - but I bet the tassels will unravel on you.
> t



They seem to be holding fine (the tassels) but the ends are slightly split.

I have no clue why someone would cut the tassels...

However thanks for verifiying its authenticity . Yes I bought the scarf from a reputable seller who sold it "as seen". Purchased for 1/3 of the price, may resell on eBay for a profit and fund for a new one in Burberry store


----------



## jamsongem

terite said:


> More than one scarf is photographed so I never like that.
> Pictures inadequate to make a decision.
> I would need to see the entire scarf laid out showing label placement etc.
> I would never buy when I see stock photos, then a different scarf photographed, gee
> t



thanks terite 
may i also ask which of these vintage scarfs are 
authentic

View attachment 3571309
View attachment 3571310
View attachment 3571311
View attachment 3571312
View attachment 3571313



many thanksssss


----------



## terite

jamsongem said:


> thanks terite
> may i also ask which of these vintage scarfs are
> authentic
> 
> View attachment 3571309
> View attachment 3571310
> View attachment 3571311
> View attachment 3571312
> View attachment 3571313
> 
> 
> 
> many thanksssss


see post one for information about what we need to see in order to authenticate.
t


----------



## SophieLynn

Hello all!

I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this Burberry trench.

Item Name: Burberry Mid-Length Trench Coat sz8
Item Number: 282321919598
Seller ID: hellonichole25
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/282321919598?_trksid=p2
055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## terite

SophieLynn said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this Burberry trench.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Mid-Length Trench Coat sz8
> Item Number: 282321919598
> Seller ID: hellonichole25
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/282321919598?_trksid=p2
> 055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


Like to see a photo of the content tag.
t


----------



## SophieLynn

Hello again!

I found one other jacket I'm interested in, would someone be willing to authenticate? Thank you so much!

Item Name: Burberry Brit Deanham Classic Trench Coat Jacket
Item Number: 122308586768
Seller ID: Cafee06
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122308586768?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:I


----------



## bale0523

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## terite

B


SophieLynn said:


> Hello again!
> 
> I found one other jacket I'm interested in, would someone be willing to authenticate? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit Deanham Classic Trench Coat Jacket
> Item Number: 122308586768
> Seller ID: Cafee06
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122308586768?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:I


Need to see content tag - coat lying open.
t


----------



## bale0523

Can some one help me please. Is this bag authentic?


----------



## bale0523

Hi, I'm new here. Could any one tell me if this is authentic ? It's a bag im trying to purchase on eBay . 
Thanks 
Val 

QUOTE="bale0523, post: 30971802, member: 541675"][/QUOTE]


----------



## SophieLynn

terite said:


> B
> 
> Need to see content tag - coat lying open.
> t


There were a few additional photos hidden in the description - thank you so much for your assistance! (And I hope I'm doing this right


----------



## terite

bale0523 said:


> View attachment 3572821
> View attachment 3572953
> View attachment 3572955
> View attachment 3572821
> View attachment 3572953
> View attachment 3572953
> View attachment 3572821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can some one help me please. Is this bag authentic?


Please read post number one to see what we need to be able to help you.
t


----------



## terite

bale0523 said:


> View attachment 3572976
> View attachment 3572977
> View attachment 3572978
> View attachment 3572979
> 
> View attachment 3572980
> 
> Hi, I'm new here. Could any one tell me if this is authentic ? It's a bag im trying to purchase on eBay .
> Thanks
> Val
> 
> QUOTE="bale0523, post: 30971802, member: 541675"]


[/QUOTE]
Inside of the bag, close up of the Burberry tag on the front.
t


----------



## terite

SophieLynn said:


> There were a few additional photos hidden in the description - thank you so much for your assistance! (And I hope I'm doing this right
> View attachment 3573006
> View attachment 3573006
> View attachment 3573008
> View attachment 3573009


The first content tag looks perfect - where was the second content tag? Was it on a liner?
t


----------



## SophieLynn

terite said:


> The first content tag looks perfect - where was the second content tag? Was it on a liner?
> t


Yes it was on the liner


----------



## zen1965

Dear Terite, after helping me getting my dream poncho by authenticating it I am now moving on to silk scarves.  Thus, could you kindly look at these two? As before, many thanks in advance:

Item Name: BURBERRY XXL SCHAL TUCH SCARF Carré платок 100% SILK 90 x 90 NP 279 € MUSTER
Item Number: 182395870733
Seller ID: neverfull4you
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/182395870733?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: BURBERRY ORIGINAL SCHAL TUCH SCARF Carré платок 100% SEIDE 50x50 UVP 189 € edel
Item Number: 182416898421
Seller ID: neverfull4you
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/BURBERRY-ORI...3cffe6b&pid=100276&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=272203528149


----------



## Toby93

I have a down filled jacket that If someone could take a look at please, I would really appreciate it


----------



## Dodattie

Item Name (if you know it): Scarf, listed as vintage
Link: Not available
Photos: 

Not mine, photos provided by seller. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Seller says scarf is vintage and unworn.


----------



## terite

Dodattie said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Scarf, listed as vintage
> Link: Not available
> Photos:
> 
> Not mine, photos provided by seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller says scarf is vintage and unworn.


photos inadequate and too small to tell anything.
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3573646
> View attachment 3573644
> View attachment 3573642
> View attachment 3573641
> View attachment 3573636
> View attachment 3573625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a down filled jacket that If someone could take a look at please, I would really appreciate it


send a photo of the content tag and coat lying open.
t


----------



## terite

SophieLynn said:


> Yes it was on the liner


It is ok.
t


----------



## terite

zen1965 said:


> Dear Terite, after helping me getting my dream poncho by authenticating it I am now moving on to silk scarves.  Thus, could you kindly look at these two? As before, many thanks in advance:
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY XXL SCHAL TUCH SCARF Carré платок 100% SILK 90 x 90 NP 279 € MUSTER
> Item Number: 182395870733
> Seller ID: neverfull4you
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/182395870733?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY ORIGINAL SCHAL TUCH SCARF Carré платок 100% SEIDE 50x50 UVP 189 € edel
> Item Number: 182416898421
> Seller ID: neverfull4you
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/BURBERRY-ORIGINAL-SCHAL-TUCH-SCARF-Carre-100-SEIDE-50x50-UVP-189-edel/182416898421?_trksid=p2060778.c100276.m3476&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140725133650&meid=990556b58b3a48bb878a57f913cffe6b&pid=100276&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=272203528149


Both look good.t


----------



## Toby93

terite said:


> send a photo of the content tag and coat lying open.
> t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3574460
> View attachment 3574458
> View attachment 3574456
> View attachment 3574455


Sweet
Genuine
t


----------



## Toby93

terite said:


> Sweet
> Genuine
> t


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!   Now I can enjoy it   I appreciate this sooooo much.


----------



## zen1965

terite said:


> Both look good.t



Many thanks!


----------



## Spaddy

HI there , I bought this Burberry purse at a second hand store and I'm curious to see if it's the real deal & what it could be worth . I had it for a couple months just sitting in my closet about to give it away , so I googled the brand 
Please help


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!   Now I can enjoy it   I appreciate this sooooo much.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

zen1965 said:


> Many thanks!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Spaddy said:


> HI there , I bought this Burberry purse at a second hand store and I'm curious to see if it's the real deal & what it could be worth . I had it for a couple months just sitting in my closet about to give it away , so I googled the brand
> Please help


Send photos of the tags and stamps inside.
t


----------



## encorevt

Is there a way to get notifications on this sight ?? I use to but maybe I clicked the wrong button and no longer receive the email every morning.  I have ask for help via email but no reply.  Please and thank you  Jayne


----------



## terite

Try your personal profile - check in there


----------



## Sylviadu

Please help to authenticate this BURBERRY CASHMERE SCARF, I never saw this label before AND this kind of paper tag. On paper tag there is cursive London, England. On the other hand it said by appointment to HM Queen Elizabeth weatherprofers Burberry inmited London with golden crown icon above. Then by apponinment to prince of wale.Equestrian Knight” character is in the middle not on the left. The sewing label I saw here in USA store is no cursive London, England.


----------



## p0rkchop

Addy said:


> Nothing screaming fake BUT would like to see better pics of cord and button markings, care tag


Hi Addy,

Hope you had a good New Years. The jacket came today and looks like good quality but here's the additional pictures requested to authenticate. If you click on the picture it makes it much larger. Thank you  










































photo host


----------



## terite

Sylviadu said:


> Please help to authenticate this BURBERRY CASHMERE SCARF, I never saw this label before AND this kind of paper tag. On paper tag there is cursive London, England. On the other hand it said by appointment to HM Queen Elizabeth weatherprofers Burberry inmited London with golden crown icon above. Then by apponinment to prince of wale.Equestrian Knight” character is in the middle not on the left. The sewing label I saw here in USA store is no cursive London, England.


Send a photo of the entire scarf laid flat.
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> Hope you had a good New Years. The jacket came today and looks like good quality but here's the additional pictures requested to authenticate. If you click on the picture it makes it much larger. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo host


perfect.
t


----------



## Rachel965

Burberry was my first love.  You can't go wrong with novacheck

Sent from my LG-K550 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## p0rkchop

Thank you Terite and Addy


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear Authenticators,
could you please have a look at this one? I am wondering if it could be Burberry at all or is it just an imitation? There are no tags, so I guess it is difficult to figure out, unless you have seen this particular design before? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272392710898?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

name.  Silk Scarf With Fabulous Design Very Burberry
seller.   baklashnottingham
item number
272392710898

TIA!


----------



## terite

Rachel965 said:


> Burberry was my first love.  You can't go wrong with novacheck
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using PurseForum mobile app


I agree - it was my first love too!
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thank you Terite and Addy


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> could you please have a look at this one? I am wondering if it could be Burberry at all or is it just an imitation? There are no tags, so I guess it is difficult to figure out, unless you have seen this particular design before?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272392710898?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> name.  Silk Scarf With Fabulous Design Very Burberry
> seller.   baklashnottingham
> item number
> 272392710898
> 
> TIA!


I can't even get a look at the edges of the scarf - from this view they don't look hand rolled - if you want to pursue it - ask for a photo of the corner.
t


----------



## Sylviadu

terite said:


> perfect.
> t


Hi Terirte,
Thank you! This is a photo of the entire scarf laid flat.


----------



## pursejunkie101

Hello authenticators,

Please kindly authenticate the following item:

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Diaper Bag
Link: Not available (local seller)
Photos: attached (taken by seller) 

Thank you!


----------



## Gravitsap

terite said:


> I can't even get a look at the edges of the scarf - from this view they don't look hand rolled - if you want to pursue it - ask for a photo of the corner.
> t


Thank you, Terite, I try to get the image x


----------



## Gravitsap

terite said:


> I can't even get a look at the edges of the scarf - from this view they don't look hand rolled - if you want to pursue it - ask for a photo of the corner.
> t


Hi Terite, they have uploaded more pictures now with the edges. It looks like it's handrolled. What are your thoughts, please?here is original link http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
TIA x


----------



## terite

Sylviadu said:


> Hi Terirte,
> Thank you! This is a photo of the entire scarf laid flat.


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

pursejunkie101 said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> Please kindly authenticate the following item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Diaper Bag
> Link: Not available (local seller)
> Photos: attached (taken by seller)
> 
> Thank you!


Need serial number front and back, zipper pull
t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Hi Terite, they have uploaded more pictures now with the edges. It looks like it's handrolled. What are your thoughts, please?here is original link http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-53481-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=UKlink&mpre=http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272392710898?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> TIA x


Looks very Burberry to me
t


----------



## Gravitsap

terite said:


> Looks very Burberry to me
> t


Yay! Thanks a million! I have bought it  xxxxx


----------



## Sylviadu

terite said:


> Send a photo of the entire scarf laid flat.
> t





terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Many thanks for your quick response! Have a good day!


----------



## yuxing

Item Name :burberry oversize scar check cashmere

Photos:


----------



## Iloveauth

this my bag is authentic or fake? Help me plzzzz


----------



## pursejunkie101

terite said:


> Need serial number front and back, zipper pull
> t



Hello,

The seller provided me these additional photos but said she is unsure where the serial number is. Hope this is ok.

Thank you very much


----------



## terite

yuxing said:


> Item Name :burberry oversize scar check cashmere
> 
> Photos:


Need to see entire scarf laid flat - content tags all pages - straight on photo of burberry label - inside of burberry paper tag, plastic lozenge
t


----------



## terite

Iloveauth said:


> this my bag is authentic or fake? Help me plzzzz


Need photo of front stamp - is it missing? Need photos of inside bag, inside tags and stamps and labels zipper pull or any metal rivets.
t


----------



## terite

pursejunkie101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The seller provided me these additional photos but said she is unsure where the serial number is. Hope this is ok.
> 
> Thank you very much


There should be a Made in China tag in there? serial number on the back?
t


----------



## pursejunkie101

terite said:


> There should be a Made in China tag in there? serial number on the back?
> t



Hello Terite,

She found the tags. Hope this is sufficient.

Thank you for your help and patience.


----------



## IAmMultitudes

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this jacket? I've already done a bit of research on it and can't find the exact style anywhere else, which worries me a tad. Ive already asked the seller for pictures of the lining, so I'll add those later if I get them. Thanks!

Item Name: $995 Burberry Women Quilted Trench Coat Jacket Burgundy Size 4 US Small S
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/995-Burberr...235451?hash=item33c6d5d87b:g:64EAAOSw9GhYZFCO


----------



## yuxing

Here is the additional photo. There is no paper tag. That's why I feel weird.


----------



## terite

pursejunkie101 said:


> Hello Terite,
> 
> She found the tags. Hope this is sufficient.
> 
> Thank you for your help and patience.


Perfect
t


----------



## terite

IAmMultitudes said:


> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate this jacket? I've already done a bit of research on it and can't find the exact style anywhere else, which worries me a tad. Ive already asked the seller for pictures of the lining, so I'll add those later if I get them. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: $995 Burberry Women Quilted Trench Coat Jacket Burgundy Size 4 US Small S
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/995-Burberr...235451?hash=item33c6d5d87b:g:64EAAOSw9GhYZFCO


genuine
t


----------



## terite

Looks


yuxing said:


> View attachment 3581984
> View attachment 3581985
> View attachment 3581986
> View attachment 3581987
> View attachment 3581988
> 
> Here is the additional photo. There is no paper tag. That's why I feel weird.


Looks wrong to me - sorry - hope you can return it
t


----------



## rachiem

Hi..I'm looking to purchase this scarf...could someone please take a look at it for me?

Item: Burberry Silk Scarf
Seller: Victormorar
Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/91078/burberry-silk-scarf-19

Do I need to request more pictures?


----------



## pursejunkie101

terite said:


> Perfect
> t


Thank you Terite. I will be picking up the diaper bag today.


----------



## Farazzzzx

Hi there!
Can you please have a look and let me know if it is authentic? Or is it worth to buy for 50 Canadian dollars? Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

rachiem said:


> Hi..I'm looking to purchase this scarf...could someone please take a look at it for me?
> 
> Item: Burberry Silk Scarf
> Seller: Victormorar
> Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/91078/burberry-silk-scarf-19
> 
> Do I need to request more pictures?


Everything looks ok 
t


----------



## terite

pursejunkie101 said:


> Thank you Terite. I will be picking up the diaper bag today.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Farazzzzx said:


> Hi there!
> Can you please have a look and let me know if it is authentic? Or is it worth to buy for 50 Canadian dollars? Thanks in advance


It is a fake.
t


----------



## Farazzzzx

terite said:


> It is a fake.
> t


Thanks t


----------



## terite

Farazzzzx said:


> Thanks t


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Toby93

View attachment 3582845



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello again,  Could someone please take a look at this scarf?  Thanks so much


----------



## Sylviadu

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Hi Terite,

Thanks for the response. I have a follow up question. I feel this scarve in picture is harder than the one I purchased before in store which was so soft. I know you can not see hard/soft on the picture, but when touching, you will feel the difference. Will it be concern? Thanks.


----------



## appleatcha

Can someone help me identify and authenticate a scarf I found in an antique shop? The little Burberry London tag was hanging on by a thread and so I placed it in a drawer for safekeeping and now I cannot find it [emoji30] The edges appear to be handrolled and stitched. It caught my eye because of the buttery yellow color (which is difficult to make out in the photos) and the Asian print. I paid $15, so if it's a fake then no biggie.


----------



## Momoffourgirls

Hi can someone please help me authenticate this scarf,it's a few years old and I'm having a hard time finding any info. Thank you


----------



## appleatcha

appleatcha said:


> Can someone help me identify and authenticate a scarf I found in an antique shop? The little Burberry London tag was hanging on by a thread and so I placed it in a drawer for safekeeping and now I cannot find it [emoji30] The edges appear to be handrolled and stitched. It caught my eye because of the buttery yellow color (which is difficult to make out in the photos) and the Asian print. I paid $15, so if it's a fake then no biggie.
> 
> View attachment 3583190
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583191
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583192



***UPDATE***

I found the tag, if it helps:


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3582882
> View attachment 3582845
> View attachment 3582844
> View attachment 3582840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,  Could someone please take a look at this scarf?  Thanks so much


Need to see all pages of the labels - close up - straight on, please.t


----------



## terite

Sylviadu said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I have a follow up question. I feel this scarve in picture is harder than the one I purchased before in store which was so soft. I know you can not see hard/soft on the picture, but when touching, you will feel the difference. Will it be concern? Thanks.


Are they both cashmere? Cashmere should be soft - is it just because it was ironed? I think it should be soft to the touch.
t


----------



## terite

Momoffourgirls said:


> View attachment 3583302
> View attachment 3583303
> View attachment 3583302
> View attachment 3583303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can someone please help me authenticate this scarf,it's a few years old and I'm having a hard time finding any info. Thank you


Not that old - genuine.
t


----------



## terite

appleatcha said:


> ***UPDATE***
> 
> I found the tag, if it helps:
> 
> View attachment 3583373


Usually there would be a little 100 percent silk tag or Made in Italy.
This looks interesting and it does not look fake to me.
I am curious about that -
Are they all making cotton? Send a better photo of a few other panels
t


----------



## Toby93

Hi Terite,  There was only one other pic off the tag posted.  When I asked for more pics, I was sent a video instead.


----------



## Bizlady1978

Hi, is this a real Burberry? I'm interested in it but can't find the name. Also, the serial number that I'm interested in is Iteffep4sca which is a many other Burberry bags, see attached. Thank you!


----------



## appleatcha

terite said:


> Usually there would be a little 100 percent silk tag or Made in Italy.
> This looks interesting and it does not look fake to me.
> I am curious about that -
> Are they all making cotton? Send a better photo of a few other panels
> t



Here are close ups of a few panels. The panels appear to tell a story from bottom right to left, starting with the picking of cotton to transporting the woven fabric on a trade ship:


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3584120
> View attachment 3584119
> View attachment 3584111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite,  There was only one other pic off the tag posted.  When I asked for more pics, I was sent a video instead.


If you have ordered this - send pictures when it arrives - my concerns so far are the sewn edges - but that depends on fabric - I can't make out any of the tags that are sewn on, and tag placement looks odd. Paper tag is genuine but that does not really mean anything as you often see genuine bag, genuine tags - placed with fake stuff.
t


----------



## terite

Bizlady1978 said:


> Hi, is this a real Burberry? I'm interested in it but can't find the name. Also, the serial number that I'm interested in is Iteffep4sca which is a many other Burberry bags, see attached. Thank you!


We need to see more photos than that - see post one - front / back, Made in tag etc.
t


----------



## terite

appleatcha said:


> Here are close ups of a few panels. The panels appear to tell a story from bottom right to left, starting with the picking of cotton to transporting the woven fabric on a trade ship:
> 
> View attachment 3584550
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sending these - it looks like genuine silk and the edges look hand rolled. My instinct is that it is a genuine product made on a Burberry License in (China). Thank you for sharing that one with me.
> You never know what will show up at the thrift store !
> t


----------



## appleatcha

Thank you t! This is why I love little hole-in-the-wall antique shops


----------



## terite

appleatcha said:


> Thank you t! This is why I love little hole-in-the-wall antique shops


You are welcome
t


----------



## Sylviadu

terite said:


> Are they both cashmere? Cashmere should be soft - is it just because it was ironed? I think it should be soft to the touch.
> t


Thank you Terite. Both are cashmere and soft. But when you compare, you will feel the difference. The one in picture feel harder than my previous one and I do not know if it was ironed or not before mailing to me. Thank you!


----------



## alisa.reber

Hallo ! Can you help me authenticate this scarf ? thank you

Item Name : Original burberry scarf
Item number : 880963346
Seller ID : Buyzone
Link : https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...gn=ric_ret_de&utm_term=kleidung+&+accessoires


----------



## Toby93

terite said:


> If you have ordered this - send pictures when it arrives - my concerns so far are the sewn edges - but that depends on fabric - I can't make out any of the tags that are sewn on, and tag placement looks odd. Paper tag is genuine but that does not really mean anything as you often see genuine bag, genuine tags - placed with fake stuff.
> t


Thank you - I didn't order, and the seller was removed from the FB group as the admin had concerns about what he was selling  Thank you for checking it out!


----------



## terite

alisa.reber said:


> Hallo ! Can you help me authenticate this scarf ? thank you
> 
> Item Name : Original burberry scarf
> Item number : 880963346
> Seller ID : Buyzone
> Link : https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidung-und-accessoires/accessoires-fuer-damen/schals/sonstige/original-burberry-scarf/v/an880963346/?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=lf&utm_campaign=ric_ret_de&utm_term=kleidung+&+accessoires


genuine
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Thank you - I didn't order, and the seller was removed from the FB group as the admin had concerns about what he was selling  Thank you for checking it out!


Yeah, that sounds about right.
t


----------



## Ivetp

Please help authenticate this boy Burberry shirt thanks in advance!

Item Name: Authentic New Little Big Boy Burberry White Dress Shirt

Item Number: n/a

Seller ID: computer1688(478)

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/381858058023?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368&_mwBanner=1


----------



## terite

Ivetp said:


> Please help authenticate this boy Burberry shirt thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic New Little Big Boy Burberry White Dress Shirt
> 
> Item Number: n/a
> 
> Seller ID: computer1688(478)
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/381858058023?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368&_mwBanner=1


This link does not work for me.
t


----------



## alisa.reber

terite said:


> genuine
> t



Thank you


----------



## terite

alisa.reber said:


> Thank you


You are welcome
t


----------



## coolgrly

Aloha!  Can I please have your help in authenticating these ties?  Photos were taken by me.  TIA!


----------



## Fabnav

Hi is this scarf authentic??


----------



## terite

Fabnav said:


> View attachment 3585615
> View attachment 3585616
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi is this scarf authentic??


fake
t


----------



## terite

coolgrly said:


> Aloha!  Can I please have your help in authenticating these ties?  Photos were taken by me.  TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585609
> View attachment 3585610
> View attachment 3585611
> View attachment 3585612


need to see the other side of the 100% silk tag and what is under neath it and a closeup of BOTH sewn on Burberry labels.
t


----------



## coolgrly

Aloha Terite!  I hope these are good enough for what you are asking.


----------



## terite

coolgrly said:


> Aloha Terite!  I hope these are good enough for what you are asking.
> View attachment 3585679
> View attachment 3585680
> View attachment 3585681


Both genuine
t


----------



## coolgrly

Thanks Terite!  My hubby is going to be very happy because he got them as gifts!


----------



## terite

coolgrly said:


> Thanks Terite!  My hubby is going to be very happy because he got them as gifts!


Great!
t


----------



## Momoffourgirls

terite said:


> Not that old - genuine.
> t


Would you know how old and the value? Thank you so much I'm thrilled to own it


----------



## Ivetp

Please help authenticate this boy Burberry shirt hopefully the link will work this time!!
thanks in advance!

Item Name: Authentic New Little Big Boy Burberry White Dress Shirt

Item Number: n/a

Seller ID: computer1688(478)

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-New...%3Ad9010cce1590a6228f3e20c7ffb7b615%7Ciid%3A6


----------



## Ivetp

Please help authenticate this boy Burberry shirt!!

Name: Boy Burberry Brit Dress Shirt

Item Number: n/a

Seller ID: jdej1811(180)

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Boys-Burberry...%3Ad9010cce1590a6228f3e20c7ffb7b615%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Fabnav

terite said:


> fake
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

Ivetp said:


> Please help authenticate this boy Burberry shirt!!
> 
> Name: Boy Burberry Brit Dress Shirt
> 
> Item Number: n/a
> 
> Seller ID: jdej1811(180)
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Boys-Burberry-Brit-Dress-Shirt-/222388139604?hash=item33c75db654:g:f3wAAOSwUKxYiA6J&_trkparms=pageci%3Acc88cab6-e37e-11e6-bb0e-74dbd18054b5%7Cparentrq%3Ad9010cce1590a6228f3e20c7ffb7b615%7Ciid%3A1


None of the photos are clear or close enough - feel free to try again.
t


Fabnav said:


> Thank you


You are welcome
t


----------



## paver

Hello again) Please) as always)


----------



## Toby93

Hello again,  I would really like someone to take a peek at this one


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Hello again) Please) as always)
> View attachment 3586452
> View attachment 3586453


Please participate in our forum - 
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3586602
> View attachment 3586603
> View attachment 3586604
> View attachment 3586605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,  I would really like someone to take a peek at this one


Send a photo showing label placement - any content tag?
t


----------



## paver

terite said:


> Please participate in our forum -
> t


sorry?


----------



## Toby93

terite said:


> Send a photo showing label placement - any content tag?
> t


I have asked the seller for more pics, but so far....nothing.  I will pass, unless he sends them soon  Thank you for checking!


----------



## terite

paver said:


> sorry?


This means that you should be an active member in the forum - not just requesting free authentications.
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> I have asked the seller for more pics, but so far....nothing.  I will pass, unless he sends them soon  Thank you for checking!


Nothing screaming fake - but
t


----------



## theluxuryreview

Hello wonderful purse forum members ! 
Can someone please authenticate my trench coat.







Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## alisa.reber

Hallo 
Can you please help me again in authenticate this scarf? Thank you so much 

Item Name :  Original burberry scarf
Item Number : 881051898
Seller ID: buyzone
Link: https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...nstige/original-burberry-scarf/v/an881051898/


----------



## terite

theluxuryreview said:


> Hello wonderful purse forum members !
> Can someone please authenticate my trench coat.
> View attachment 3587342
> View attachment 3587343
> View attachment 3587344
> View attachment 3587346
> View attachment 3587345
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!


Need closer photos of all label, back of neck, coat lying open
t


----------



## terite

alisa.reber said:


> Hallo
> Can you please help me again in authenticate this scarf? Thank you so much
> 
> Item Name :  Original burberry scarf
> Item Number : 881051898
> Seller ID: buyzone
> Link: https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...nstige/original-burberry-scarf/v/an881051898/


Looks good
t


----------



## paver

terite said:


> This means that you should be an active member in the forum - not just requesting free authentications.
> t


just tell me what i must to do?)


----------



## Toby93

You just need to participate in the forums, not just request authentications.


----------



## theluxuryreview

Hello terite! 

Thank you for responding, I'm just going to be honest and tell you it's the coat that I recently sold and isn't in my possession anymore. I bought it from the Burberry boutique in Oakbrook, IL back in 2008.  My listing was clear but after sale the buyer keeps asking for receipt and and proof. I know my coats history but there is nothing I have now to show it. 

Anyhow, so sorry for rambling.  The point was I saw your response for additional pictures, and I didn't want to just leave it hanging like I didn't care.  Thank you so much for even taking the time to look.  If I get it back, I'm keeping it! 
My husband said, in this day.. the amount I sold it for couldn't even buy a quarter of a Burberry trench! 

Thank you again and have a great evening !


----------



## Marbeth

Can you help me authenticate this bag?
Thanks in advance! 

M.


----------



## fittingpig

Hi can someone please help to authentic this cashmere scarf. Bought it online


----------



## fittingpig

2 mores


----------



## ipsum

terite said:


> Need closer photos of all label, back of neck, coat lying open
> t



theluxuryreview said the coat is bought from Burberry. I was so surprised there's no mention of "B" and "Prorsum" on the flag. 

Did their old logo look like that in 2008?


----------



## terite

theluxuryreview said:


> Hello terite!
> 
> Thank you for responding, I'm just going to be honest and tell you it's the coat that I recently sold and isn't in my possession anymore. I bought it from the Burberry boutique in Oakbrook, IL back in 2008.  My listing was clear but after sale the buyer keeps asking for receipt and and proof. I know my coats history but there is nothing I have now to show it.
> 
> Anyhow, so sorry for rambling.  The point was I saw your response for additional pictures, and I didn't want to just leave it hanging like I didn't care.  Thank you so much for even taking the time to look.  If I get it back, I'm keeping it!
> My husband said, in this day.. the amount I sold it for couldn't even buy a quarter of a Burberry trench!
> 
> Thank you again and have a great evening !


Good idea - if it still fits - keep it. I also have had trouble from buyers who (after fab photos) question authenticity. Is it buyer's remorse? Is it paranoia? I always just accept the return. And the genuine trench coats are so fabulous and timeless - 
t


----------



## terite

Marbeth said:


> View attachment 3587975
> View attachment 3587977
> View attachment 3587978
> View attachment 3587979
> View attachment 3587980
> View attachment 3587981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this bag?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> M.


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

fittingpig said:


> 2 mores


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

ipsum said:


> theluxuryreview said the coat is bought from Burberry. I was so surprised there's no mention of "B" and "Prorsum" on the flag.
> 
> Did their old logo look like that in 2008?


I understand your question.
Different lines of Burberry have used different Knights over the years. Some knights should have the B and spell Prorsum. Some are kindof darker with a plain banner. 
It is ok.
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> You just need to participate in the forums, not just request authentications.


Thank you, yes.
Also paver, you have several accounts - all just requesting free authentications.
t


----------



## fittingpig

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thanks a lot


----------



## terite

fittingpig said:


> Thanks a lot


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Marbeth

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you T! ❤️


----------



## terite

Marbeth said:


> Thank you T! ❤️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## alisa.reber

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Thank you so much terite


----------



## terite

alisa.reber said:


> Thank you so much terite


YOu are welcome!
t


----------



## TNgypsy

Hi
Can you please authenticate this Burberry scarf please?

Burberry Giant Check Crinkle Scarf

(No link as I already purchased off eBay)

I removed the care tag myself because it was flopping. It's a delicate scarf & I was afraid of accidentally pulling it off.

Thank you!!!


----------



## terite

TNgypsy said:


> Hi
> Can you please authenticate this Burberry scarf please?
> 
> Burberry Giant Check Crinkle Scarf
> 
> (No link as I already purchased off eBay)
> 
> I removed the care tag myself because it was flopping. It's a delicate scarf & I was afraid of accidentally pulling it off.
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Tags look good.t


----------



## TNgypsy

Thank you T!!


----------



## terite

TNgypsy said:


> Thank you T!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## p0rkchop

G'afternoon ladies,

I decided to update my Burberry Trench. Do you see any red flags? It's a new seller and I know the pictures leave something to be desired but that's probably why I got it for a decent price. If needed I can take better pictures when it arrives.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232221773497?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
item: 232221773497


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> G'afternoon ladies,
> 
> I decided to update my Burberry Trench. Do you see any red flags? It's a new seller and I know the pictures leave something to be desired but that's probably why I got it for a decent price. If needed I can take better pictures when it arrives.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232221773497?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> item: 232221773497


no red flags
t


----------



## anteaterquaker

please authenticate

thanks

item  Burberry Medium Maidstone Leather Tote Handbag With Dust bag And Receipt
ID item link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/282343871818?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
seller  moonsunnnie


----------



## terite

anteaterquaker said:


> please authenticate
> 
> thanks
> 
> item  Burberry Medium Maidstone Leather Tote Handbag With Dust bag And Receipt
> ID item link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/282343871818?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> seller  moonsunnnie


Looks good - I do like to see the inside tags that are in the pocket.
t


----------



## Ms.Twoshoes

Please help authenticate. My first Burberry. 

The little loops (x2) attached to the zipper (inner side pocket) are not reinforced with welded loops.

Item Name: Vintage Burberry Haymarket Check Small Shoulder Frame Bag
Item Number: 112269086163 
Seller ID:  raffstuff69 
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 

Thank you!


----------



## terite

Ms.Twoshoes said:


> Please help authenticate. My first Burberry.
> 
> The little loops (x2) attached to the zipper (inner side pocket) are not reinforced with welded loops.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Burberry Haymarket Check Small Shoulder Frame Bag
> Item Number: 112269086163
> Seller ID:  raffstuff69
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Burberry-Haymarket-Check-Small-Shoulder-Frame-Bag-Excellent-Condition-/112269086163?nma=true&si=23h4FY7bb%2BE3YNgX91TWQrxXW%2F8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!


It is a pristine condition vintage bag. Looks like it was saved for special occasions or something.
t


----------



## alisse

What do you thing about this scarf?
thank you


----------



## terite

alisse said:


> What do you thing about this scarf?
> thank you


fake
t


----------



## tbc

Could you help me authenticate this scarf, please.  I'm wondering if it is an outlet purchase.  Thank you.


----------



## terite

tbc said:


> Could you help me authenticate this scarf, please.  I'm wondering if it is an outlet purchase.  Thank you.


Fake
Outlet items are still Burberry items - but maybe they are not the top sellers.


----------



## tbc

terite said:


> Fake
> Outlet items are still Burberry items - but maybe they are not the top sellers.


Thank you!  Could you tell me what the red flags were?  I want to see if what set off my alarm bells were what told you it was a fake.


----------



## anteaterquaker

terite said:


> Looks good - I do like to see the inside tags that are in the pocket.
> t


Thank you so much


----------



## nefertiri

I posted this in another thread, but I'll try here also.
I found a girl on a site in Croatia (where I live), selling Burberry jeans.
It's an older piece, but looks so pretty.
I don't know if it's authentic, so I was wondering if anyone could help.
These are pics she sent me:


----------



## terite

nefertiri said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I'll try here also.
> I found a girl on a site in Croatia (where I live), selling Burberry jeans.
> It's an older piece, but looks so pretty.
> I don't know if it's authentic, so I was wondering if anyone could help.
> These are pics she sent me:
> View attachment 3595514
> View attachment 3595515
> View attachment 3595516
> View attachment 3595517
> View attachment 3595518
> View attachment 3595519
> View attachment 3595521
> View attachment 3595522


Could I get a clear/closeup photo of anything - like the waist label - the back pocket patch
t


----------



## EmmaMillo

Hi could you authenticate this scarf for me please?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112286303542?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Classic burberry scarf
crazybeautiful27
112286303542


----------



## Toby93

I'm interested in purchasing this purse, but I would like to know that it is real before I do.  The seller cannot find the small leather tag, the serial number?


----------



## terite

EmmaMillo said:


> Hi could you authenticate this scarf for me please?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112286303542?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Classic burberry scarf
> crazybeautiful27
> 112286303542


Ask for a photo of the scarf laid out  - also the other page of the content tag that says Burberry, also the Burberry tag
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Ask for a photo of the scarf laid out  - also the other page of the content tag that says Burberry, also the Burberry tag
> t


Send photos of all pages of the content tag, there will be a leather tag inside - also closeup of the Burberry logo on the front
t


----------



## Toby93

terite said:


> Send photos of all pages of the content tag, there will be a leather tag inside - also closeup of the Burberry logo on the front
> t


Was this message meant for me Terite?  This is a medium Banner.  I have the small and it does have the leather tag.  I asked the seller and she says she owns several medium and none of the them have the tag.  Do you know where it would be located?  Thank you so much


----------



## Toby93

Toby93 said:


> Was this message meant for me Terite?  This is a medium Banner.  I have the small and it does have the leather tag.  I asked the seller and she says she owns several medium and none of the them have the tag.  Do you know where it would be located?  Thank you so much



I have the pictures you requested.


----------



## Toby93

Close up of tag


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Was this message meant for me Terite?  This is a medium Banner.  I have the small and it does have the leather tag.  I asked the seller and she says she owns several medium and none of the them have the tag.  Do you know where it would be located?  Thank you so much


should be sewn in the middle on one of the sides - "She has several" - that is worrisome. 
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Close up of tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596868
> View attachment 3596869


Genuine
t


----------



## MAMeader

Wondering if someone might be able to authenticate this bag for me. I purchased about four years ago used. I can not find any serial number or "made in" tags on the inside. Thanks for your help.


----------



## terite

MAMeader said:


> Wondering if someone might be able to authenticate this bag for me. I purchased about four years ago used. I can not find any serial number or "made in" tags on the inside. Thanks for your help.


It is fake.t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> no red flags
> t


I know I sound like a broken record but I really love and appreciate what you and the other authenticators do here.

The jacket came so I took some close ups of the details. It looks good to me but before I leave feedback just thought I'd get you to double check.
























http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232221773497?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> I know I sound like a broken record but I really love and appreciate what you and the other authenticators do here.
> 
> The jacket came so I took some close ups of the details. It looks good to me but before I leave feedback just thought I'd get you to double check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232221773497?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


genuine
We never mind checking what arrived - especially scarves
t


----------



## jmackay

Could you please authenticate this scarf? I've already purchased and received it from an online seller, so am including photos. I don't believe the scarf is from the current fall-winter season, but I do recall seeing a scarf in this style and colour on the Burberry website one or two years ago. However, with all this talk of fakes floating around I would like to make sure that it is indeed authentic Burberry.

Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf

Photos:






























Thanks so much!


----------



## Charlotteclem

Not sure the tag seems huge


----------



## Landaverde

Can you authenticate this Burberry Brit field jacket with a vest liner for me?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Angelize

Hi, 
Could you have a look at this bag, please? Is it authentic? 
http://www.tradera.com/item/302664/275135354/burberry-handvaska-flerfargad-skick-normalt


----------



## mariecj

Hello! Please help me authenticate this scarf? Thank you kindly!
Item Name: Burberry scarf in Nova check
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/192098160542?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Photos:


----------



## Landaverde

Landaverde said:


> Can you authenticate this Burberry Brit field jacket with a vest liner for me?  Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3599133
> 
> View attachment 3599132
> 
> View attachment 3599131
> 
> View attachment 3599130
> 
> View attachment 3599129
> 
> View attachment 3599784
> 
> View attachment 3599126
> 
> View attachment 3599125
> 
> View attachment 3599124



More pictures:


----------



## terite

Landaverde said:


> Can you authenticate this Burberry Brit field jacket with a vest liner for me?  Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3599133
> 
> View attachment 3599132
> 
> View attachment 3599131
> 
> View attachment 3599130
> 
> View attachment 3599129
> 
> View attachment 3599128
> 
> View attachment 3599127
> 
> View attachment 3599126
> 
> View attachment 3599125
> 
> View attachment 3599124


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

jmackay said:


> Could you please authenticate this scarf? I've already purchased and received it from an online seller, so am including photos. I don't believe the scarf is from the current fall-winter season, but I do recall seeing a scarf in this style and colour on the Burberry website one or two years ago. However, with all this talk of fakes floating around I would like to make sure that it is indeed authentic Burberry.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


Please post a closer photo of the content tag
t


----------



## terite

mariecj said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this scarf? Thank you kindly!
> Item Name: Burberry scarf in Nova check
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/192098160542?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Photos:


genuine
t


----------



## jmackay

terite said:


> Please post a closer photo of the content tag
> t



Here are the closer pics of the content tag, as requested. Thanks!


----------



## terite

jmackay said:


> Here are the closer pics of the content tag, as requested. Thanks!


Looks good
t


----------



## tally2ball

Hello all.  I was wondering if you could authenticate this Vintage Trench that I just bought from Tradesy.  












Thank you so much ahead of time!

Sarah


----------



## kimo412

Hi, can any experts help me authenticate this Burberry scarf?  TIA!! 

Item Name: Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf in Check and Hearts - Parade Red
Item Number: 112290731640
Seller ID: paig.mccun
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Cl...xoL7lVU3MGhrVEw3iYujQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Addy

kimo412 said:


> Hi, can any experts help me authenticate this Burberry scarf?  TIA!!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf in Check and Hearts - Parade Red
> Item Number: 112290731640
> Seller ID: paig.mccun
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Classic-Cashmere-Scarf-in-Check-and-Hearts-Parade-Red-/112290731640?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=kYKzdfxoL7lVU3MGhrVEw3iYujQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Fake


----------



## Addy

tally2ball said:


> Hello all.  I was wondering if you could authenticate this Vintage Trench that I just bought from Tradesy.
> 
> View attachment 3601883
> View attachment 3601888
> View attachment 3601890
> View attachment 3601891
> View attachment 3601892
> View attachment 3601894
> View attachment 3601896
> View attachment 3601897
> View attachment 3601899
> View attachment 3601902
> 
> Thank you so much ahead of time!
> 
> Sarah


Looks good

Not time, please follow the format in post 1


----------



## tally2ball

Addy said:


> Looks good
> 
> Not time, please follow the format in post 1


Sorry about not following the format.  But thank you so much for your time, Addy!  This is my first Burberry purchase and I am just thrilled! Have a great weekend


----------



## kimo412

kimo412 said:


> Hi, can any experts help me authenticate this Burberry scarf?  TIA!!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf in Check and Hearts - Parade Red
> Item Number: 112290731640
> Seller ID: paig.mccun
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Classic-Cashmere-Scarf-in-Check-and-Hearts-Parade-Red-/112290731640?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=kYKzdfxoL7lVU3MGhrVEw3iYujQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





Addy said:


> Fake


Thank you so much Addy!!


----------



## Toby93

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Hello again,  I have the purse in my possession now and just wanted to post pics of the actual purse to make sure it is the same  Thank you so much!


----------



## Toby93

And a few more......


----------



## Dangerus

Hi. I hope you can help with this one-

Name-Burberry Nova Check Shawl
Item #- 142270537842
Seller- hainanjifan8
Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/142270537842 

I'm sorry there's not a pic of the shawl paid completely flat but I am hoping something will stand out to you and additional pics aren't needed. 

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## Addy

Toby93 said:


> Hello again,  I have the purse in my possession now and just wanted to post pics of the actual purse to make sure it is the same  Thank you so much!


Where did you buy it? Please quote original request, thanks!


----------



## Addy

Dangerus said:


> Hi. I hope you can help with this one-
> 
> Name-Burberry Nova Check Shawl
> Item #- 142270537842
> Seller- hainanjifan8
> Link- https://www.ebay.com/itm/142270537842
> 
> I'm sorry there's not a pic of the shawl paid completely flat but I am hoping something will stand out to you and additional pics aren't needed.
> 
> Thanking you in advance!


Seller has multiples with low prices, not liking any of the items, look wrong to me


----------



## Dangerus

Addy said:


> Seller has multiples with low prices, not liking any of the items, look wrong to me


Thank you! Something seemed off to me too. I've never seen the label look like that before. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Toby93

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3596051
> View attachment 3596051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing this purse, but I would like to know that it is real before I do.  The seller cannot find the small leather tag, the serial number?





Toby93 said:


> Close up of tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596868
> View attachment 3596869





Toby93 said:


> Hello again,  I have the purse in my possession now and just wanted to post pics of the actual purse to make sure it is the same  Thank you so much!





Toby93 said:


> And a few more......





Addy said:


> Where did you buy it? Please quote original request, thanks!


I purchased it from a FB seller.  I posted all the pics and terite had said it was genuine.  Thanks so much


----------



## Addy

Toby93 said:


> I purchased it from a FB seller.  I posted all the pics and terite had said it was genuine.  Thanks so much


Thanks! Looks good


----------



## terite

tally2ball said:


> Hello all.  I was wondering if you could authenticate this Vintage Trench that I just bought from Tradesy.
> 
> View attachment 3601883
> View attachment 3601888
> View attachment 3601890
> View attachment 3601891
> View attachment 3601892
> View attachment 3601894
> View attachment 3601896
> View attachment 3601897
> View attachment 3601899
> View attachment 3601902
> 
> Thank you so much ahead of time!
> 
> Sarah


vintage trench
t


----------



## Toby93

Addy said:


> Thanks! Looks good


Thank you SO much for taking the time to check it over for me


----------



## Stenberg76

Good 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Morning Y'all!
I'm curious to know if my adorable Mini Burberry Nova Check Tote is Authentic or possibly Counterfeit. The two main reasons I'm posting this is because the stamped logo inside my bag reads BURBERRY LONDON on front, and MADE IN ITALY on the back...(No Serial Number). I also noticed that the stripes are lined up perfectly, but the bottom is crooked.
I've been trying to find out if other's have purchased a tiny Burberry Nova Check PVC Tote that don't have a serial number, or if the patterns crooked...
My tiny Burberry has beautiful stitching, a magnetic snap closure, an interior zipper that reads LAMPO on back, and the zipper pull with BURBERRY engraved on both sides. (Wondering if I have a Fake)


----------



## Addy

Stenberg76 said:


> Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603264
> View attachment 3603265
> View attachment 3603266
> View attachment 3603267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Y'all!
> I'm curious to know if my adorable Mini Burberry Nova Check Tote is Authentic or possibly Counterfeit. The two main reasons I'm posting this is because the stamped logo inside my bag reads BURBERRY LONDON on front, and MADE IN ITALY on the back...(No Serial Number). I also noticed that the stripes are lined up perfectly, but the bottom is crooked.
> I've been trying to find out if other's have purchased a tiny Burberry Nova Check PVC Tote that don't have a serial number, or if the patterns crooked...
> My tiny Burberry has beautiful stitching, a magnetic snap closure, an interior zipper that reads LAMPO on back, and the zipper pull with BURBERRY engraved on both sides. (Wondering if I have a Fake)



Please post info as per post 1 along with clearer pics of stamps on both sides of leather tag and zipper pull


----------



## jmackay

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Thanks T!


----------



## Rabbit'sMoon

I received this hand-me-down 100% cotton sweater purportedly by Burberry London.  Fabric quality looks great but what bothers me is the label (I'm not sure if I can see the rat tails on the last 2 R's although it's present on the first) and how the check pattern does not align at both sleeves.  Also, what is "biological powder" as indicated on the white tag care instructions?  

I have seen several sweaters on places like Poshmark and eBay where the garments have the same exact label (where last 2 R's different from the first) yet each sweater I've seen is different in style.  I have yet to find a twin to mine.  

Many thanks!!  I surely do appreciate any help as I do not own any other Burberry London item on a blue tag.


----------



## vancitygirl

Hi girls,
I am new to this thread.  I need your help with authenticating a Burberry scarf.  I have included some pictures.  The Burberry label is different from this years labels.  I know because my sister got one recently.  So I think it may be from a collection a year or two ago.  Just need to know this is legit. Any insight is greatly appreciated!  Thank you in advance


----------



## Stenberg76

Addy said:


> Please post info as per post 1 along with clearer pics of stamps on both sides of leather tag and zipper pull



BURBERRY LABEL STAMP INSIDE BAG




Addy said:


> Please post info as per post 1 along with clearer pics of stamps on both sides of leather tag and zipper pull



Front of Label Stamp inside bag


Behind label (MADE IN ITALY) inside bag



Front of interior zipper pull 



Behind interior zipper pull (both sides showing BURBERRY engraved)




Interior zipper reads LAMPO hidden behind/back


----------



## Stenberg76

Addy said:


> Please post info as per post 1 along with clearer pics of stamps on both sides of leather tag and zipper pull


Please, let me know if the additional pictures help? If not, I will post more. Thank you for your reply to help me out.


----------



## Demi17

Hi i was wondering if you could authenticate this please I'm not sure it is real as the label seems high up to me?


----------



## Stenberg76

Stenberg76 said:


> BURBERRY LABEL STAMP INSIDE BAG
> View attachment 3603939
> 
> *ANYONE ABLE TO HELP ME FIND OUT IF MY FIRST BURBERRY NOVA CHECK MINI TOTE BAG IS AUTHENTIC OR COUNTERFEIT? I FOUND A FEW ON OTHER ONLINE BUY AND SELL APPS THAT ARE LISTED AUTHENTIC, IDENTICAL TO MY TOTE AND WITHOUT THE SERIAL NUMBER.*
> *https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58826691981829fe51012504*
> *Thank you!*
> 
> 
> Front of Label Stamp inside bag
> View attachment 3603939
> 
> Behind label (MADE IN ITALY) inside bag
> View attachment 3603996
> 
> 
> Front of interior zipper pull
> View attachment 3603997
> 
> 
> Behind interior zipper pull (both sides showing BURBERRY engraved)
> View attachment 3603998
> 
> View attachment 3603998
> 
> Interior zipper reads LAMPO hidden behind/back
> View attachment 3604005


----------



## Ms.Twoshoes

terite said:


> It is a pristine condition vintage bag. Looks like it was saved for special occasions or something.
> t


Thank you Terite for authenticating my purse. Much appreciated.


terite said:


> It is a pristine condition vintage bag. Looks like it was saved for special occasions or something.
> t


----------



## Toby93

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3586602
> View attachment 3586603
> View attachment 3586604
> View attachment 3586605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,  I would really like someone to take a peek at this one


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/282330811338?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I had someone take a look but there were not enough pics to authenticate.  I took more pics, can someone please check it again?  Thank you so much


----------



## Stenberg76

Hi Everyone,
I don't think it's easy to get someone's attention to help figure out if we purchased Authentic or a Fake. I was just wondering if the Burberry Mini Nova Check Tote (PVC) is real or not? Everything seems to point to Authentic but the print is perfectly aligned until you view bag from the bottom. All the zippers (both sides engraved BURBERRY and LAMPO hidden under zipper) and stamp looks correct, but when you flip the tag that's behind the Burberry, it shows MADE IN ITALY, but does not have the serial number. The lining looks right and stitching seems perfect. I found several of the same bags showing the same thing as mine (people describing the same bag as authentic and that not all Burberry bags have Serial Numbers) example:
https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58826691981829fe51012504
If anyone has knowledge of this style of tote, please help me to check to see if my first Burberry bag is Authentic or Fake? I have posted a few times and don't believe that this one's easy to figure out. I've seen others list questions and get answers before me. If I'm on the wrong page/forum please correct me.  I would appreciate your help. Thank you and God Bless
Happy Valentine's Day

Image1 (Burberry Nova Check Mini PVC Tote)



Image2 (Black leather Straps and the side stitching)



Image3 (print is crooked on bottom of bag)



Image4 (BURBERRY stamp inside bag)



Image5 (behind stamp showing MADE IN ITALY without serial number)



Image6 (zipper with Burberry engraved on front)
	

		
			
		

		
	




Image7 (zipper with Burberry engraved on back)



Image8 (behind zipper pull shows "LAMPO")


----------



## vancitygirl

I understand with Stenberg76. I expected that authenticators go in order of posts, since I am too hoping someone could review my post #8009.

Completely understand that we all are busy and lead separate lives from this forum.  So very grateful that they take the time to authenticate our questionable items.  Fingers crossed that my post gets looked at.  Pretty please


----------



## Dangerus

Hi Ladies,

Please let me know your thoughts

Name: VTG Burberrys 100% Lambswool scarf
Item #: 122356337884
Seller Id: Baranghilang
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122356337884

I thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Stenberg76

Is this forum for helping people to authenticate anything that's BURBERRY, before and after purchases online? Could anyone let me know who is WILLING to help me find out if my first BURBERRY bag is Authentic or Fake?
 Any other links? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
Regards,
Stenberg76


----------



## Dangerus

Stenberg76 said:


> Is this forum for helping people to authenticate anything that's BURBERRY, before and after purchases online? Could anyone let me know who is WILLING to help me find out if my first BURBERRY bag is Authentic or Fake?
> Any other links? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
> Regards,
> Stenberg76



Hi. This post originated in 2014 and there's over 8k comments. That's A LOT of helping these ladies have done...and for only thank yous.

If you aren't able to wait, there are various websites that will authenticate for a fee. I've used http://m.authenticate4u.com/About-Us.html before. There are others...just do a search under purseforum. Good luck


----------



## tally2ball

terite said:


> vintage trench
> t


Thanks T!!  You are amazing!


----------



## Rabbit'sMoon

Hi Sternberg76 et al!  I too posted an authenticity request, I believe it was post 8008 (I think).  Like your purse, the sleeves of my sweater do not match the body in terms of the check placement.  (However, I'm new so not sure if I will get an answer lol.)

Anyways, I'm no Burberry pro, but I found this eBay guide on Burberry purses and the kind lady who wrote the guide shows purses very similar to yours in the same pattern and style.

Under the paragraph, "Pattern Alignment", this eBay seller states that: "The pattern in both the Nova Check and Classic Check must match as pictured below. The pink/red line and the black stripes must meet on the side and on the bottom like you see in these pictures. Sometimes, you will come across authentic Burberry with pattern that do not match too well but those are fairly rare."

Check it out: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Authentic-BURBERRY-purse-buying-guide-/10000000000799495/g.html

Hope this helps you!



Stenberg76 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I don't think it's easy to get someone's attention to help figure out if we purchased Authentic or a Fake. I was just wondering if the Burberry Mini Nova Check Tote (PVC) is real or not? Everything seems to point to Authentic but the print is perfectly aligned until you view bag from the bottom. All the zippers (both sides engraved BURBERRY and LAMPO hidden under zipper) and stamp looks correct, but when you flip the tag that's behind the Burberry, it shows MADE IN ITALY, but does not have the serial number. The lining looks right and stitching seems perfect. I found several of the same bags showing the same thing as mine (people describing the same bag as authentic and that not all Burberry bags have Serial Numbers) example:
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58826691981829fe51012504
> If anyone has knowledge of this style of tote, please help me to check to see if my first Burberry bag is Authentic or Fake? I have posted a few times and don't believe that this one's easy to figure out. I've seen others list questions and get answers before me. If I'm on the wrong page/forum please correct me.  I would appreciate your help. Thank you and God Bless
> Happy Valentine's Day
> 
> Image1 (Burberry Nova Check Mini PVC Tote)
> View attachment 3605840
> 
> 
> Image2 (Black leather Straps and the side stitching)
> View attachment 3605847
> 
> 
> Image3 (print is crooked on bottom of bag)
> View attachment 3605849
> 
> 
> Image4 (BURBERRY stamp inside bag)
> View attachment 3605854
> 
> 
> Image5 (behind stamp showing MADE IN ITALY without serial number)
> View attachment 3605855
> 
> 
> Image6 (zipper with Burberry engraved on front)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605857
> 
> 
> Image7 (zipper with Burberry engraved on back)
> View attachment 3605856
> 
> 
> Image8 (behind zipper pull shows "LAMPO")
> View attachment 3605858


----------



## helstac

Hi
Looking for authentication on this eBay item please

Item : Burberry maroon banner bag
# 112299286065
Seller : sofapaul
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112299286065 

Many thanks


----------



## Rabbit'sMoon

Dangerus said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts
> 
> Name: VTG Burberrys 100% Lambswool scarf
> Item #: 122356337884
> Seller Id: Baranghilang
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/122356337884
> 
> I thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3606904
> View attachment 3606905
> View attachment 3606906
> View attachment 3606907
> View attachment 3606908



I found this vintage Burberry scarf buying guide on eBay, posted by another eBay seller who is kind enough to share his/her knowledge.  

http://www.ebay.com/gds/Your-Guide-to-Buying-Vintage-Burberry-Scarves-/10000000178589945/g.html

There aren't any photos, but under the heading, "What to look for in a vintage Burberry scarf", she's listed features and qualities to look for in a genuine BB vintage scarf. 

Also, on my quest to validate the authenticity of my sweater, I found this other article comparing an authentic purchased direct from BB.  She shows a fresh out of package straight from BB scarf vs. a fake purchased on eBay side by side.  A visual clue she highlights is that the check should not "bleed" and photos are shown, fake vs. authentic.  Check it out here: http://betweennapsontheporch.net/burberry-scarf-fake-vs-real-how-to-tell-the-difference/

Hope this helps you!  

Thanks to everyone for reading my post! Xo


----------



## Rabbit'sMoon

Sternberg, I forgot to mention that the author of the purse guide I posted earlier about states that: "Behind the leather tab should have Made in Italy and a letter and number sequence. The leather tag in some purses might not have the letter and number sequence behind and that is okay if everything else checked out."  

It's found under the heading "interior plaque". http://www.ebay.com/gds/Authentic-BURBERRY-purse-buying-guide-/10000000000799495/g.html


----------



## Stenberg76

Dangerus said:


> Hi. This post originated in 2014 and there's over 8k comments. That's A LOT of helping these ladies have done...and for only thank yous.
> Thank you for this information. I'm sure it's really difficult for all these authenticator's to keep up with everyone. I don't want to keep posting up questions...Lol. I appreciate your help and will check out this link you so kindly suggested. God Bless
> If you aren't able to wait, there are various websites that will authenticate for a fee. I've used http://m.authenticate4u.com/About-Us.html before. There are others...just do a search under purseforum. Good luck


----------



## Stenberg76

Rabbit'sMoon said:


> Hi Sternberg76 et al!  I too posted an authenticity request, I believe it was post 8008 (I think).  Like your purse, the sleeves of my sweater do not match the body in terms of the check placement.  (However, I'm new so not sure if I will get an answer lol.)
> 
> Anyways, I'm no Burberry pro, but I found this eBay guide on Burberry purses and the kind lady who wrote the guide shows purses very similar to yours in the same pattern and style.
> 
> Under the paragraph, "Pattern Alignment", this eBay seller states that: "The pattern in both the Nova Check and Classic Check must match as pictured below. The pink/red line and the black stripes must meet on the side and on the bottom like you see in these pictures. Sometimes, you will come across authentic Burberry with pattern that do not match too well but those are fairly rare."
> 
> Check it out: http://www.ebay.com/gds/Authentic-BURBERRY-purse-buying-guide-/10000000000799495/g.html
> 
> Hope this helps you!


Thank you, Rabbit'sMoon...I will check this link, you kindly recommended out. It is my first Burberry, so I'm no expert myself... lol. I hope someone is able to assist you with your questions, soon. I appreciate your help. God bless.


----------



## vergeet1995

hello！ Much apperciated if someone could take a look at this scarf? My boyfriend purchased it from jomashop as a gift.  but I was concerned as some discussions about its website. the tags seems fine for me but Im just concered the direction of the red line is different than pics I seen on other website.


----------



## Stenberg76

Is this forum for helping people to authenticate anything that's BURBERRY, before and after purchases online? Could anyone let me know who is WILLING to help me find out if my first BURBERRY bag is Authentic or Fake?
 Any other links? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
Regards,
Stenberg76
UPDATE:
JUST LETTING Y'ALL KNOW THAT MY BURBERRY WAS AUTHENTICATED BY A PROFESSIONAL AND TURNS OUT THAT MY TINY TOTE IS 100% AUTHENTIC AND APPROXIMATELY 15+ YEARS OLD. I'M VERY HAPPY TO FINALLY TELL OTHER'S IT'S NOT A FAKE. THANK YOU ALL AND GOD BLESS


----------



## A2K

I would like some help with this
	

		
			
		

		
	












The code reads iteffepi14sca 
Gold does not have any chipping
No straps or dust bag


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> And a few more......


authentic
t


----------



## terite

jmackay said:


> Thanks T!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Rabbit'sMoon said:


> View attachment 3603785
> View attachment 3603784
> View attachment 3603780
> View attachment 3603778
> View attachment 3603775
> View attachment 3603776
> View attachment 3603777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received this hand-me-down 100% cotton sweater purportedly by Burberry London.  Fabric quality looks great but what bothers me is the label (I'm not sure if I can see the rat tails on the last 2 R's although it's present on the first) and how the check pattern does not align at both sleeves.  Also, what is "biological powder" as indicated on the white tag care instructions?
> 
> I have seen several sweaters on places like Poshmark and eBay where the garments have the same exact label (where last 2 R's different from the first) yet each sweater I've seen is different in style.  I have yet to find a twin to mine.
> 
> Many thanks!!  I surely do appreciate any help as I do not own any other Burberry London item on a blue tag.


genuine - just old (er_
t


----------



## terite

vancitygirl said:


> Hi girls,
> I am new to this thread.  I need your help with authenticating a Burberry scarf.  I have included some pictures.  The Burberry label is different from this years labels.  I know because my sister got one recently.  So I think it may be from a collection a year or two ago.  Just need to know this is legit. Any insight is greatly appreciated!  Thank you in advance


need clear and close photos - see post 1 for the photos we need to see.
t


----------



## terite

Stenberg76 said:


> BURBERRY LABEL STAMP INSIDE BAG
> View attachment 3603939
> 
> 
> 
> Front of Label Stamp inside bag
> View attachment 3603939
> 
> Behind label (MADE IN ITALY) inside bag
> View attachment 3603996
> 
> 
> Front of interior zipper pull
> View attachment 3603997
> 
> 
> Behind interior zipper pull (both sides showing BURBERRY engraved)
> View attachment 3603998
> 
> View attachment 3603998
> 
> Interior zipper reads LAMPO hidden behind/back
> View attachment 3604005


genuine
t


----------



## terite

A2K said:


> I would like some help with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610806
> View attachment 3610807
> View attachment 3610809
> View attachment 3610810
> View attachment 3610812
> View attachment 3610813
> View attachment 3610814
> View attachment 3610815
> View attachment 3610816
> View attachment 3610817
> 
> The code reads iteffepi14sca
> Gold does not have any chipping
> No straps or dust bag


authentic
t


----------



## Toby93

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3604730
> View attachment 3604731
> View attachment 3604732
> View attachment 3604733
> View attachment 3604734
> View attachment 3604735
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/282330811338?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> I had someone take a look but there were not enough pics to authenticate.  I took more pics, can someone please check it again?  Thank you so much


I'm not sure if this one was looked at yet?  Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> I'm not sure if this one was looked at yet?  Thanks so much!


genuine
t
sorry if we missed your post


----------



## vergeet1995

vergeet1995 said:


> hello！ Much apperciated if someone could take a look at this scarf? My boyfriend purchased it from jomashop as a gift.  but I was concerned as some discussions about its website. the tags seems fine for me but Im just concered the direction of the red line is different than pics I seen on other website.


can someone help me with the scarf? Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

vergeet1995 said:


> can someone help me with the scarf? Thank you so much!


Can we get a photo of the entire scarf laid out - and a clear closer photo of the two labels
thanks
t


----------



## Toby93

terite said:


> genuine
> t
> sorry if we missed your post


Thank you so much, and please, no need to be sorry!  I understand when people are busy


----------



## vergeet1995

Thank you so much! I really appreciate that! Let me know if you need more pics. =)








terite said:


> Can we get a photo of the entire scarf laid out - and a clear closer photo of the two labels
> thanks
> t





terite said:


> Can we get a photo of the entire scarf laid out - and a clear closer photo of the two labels
> thanks
> t





terite said:


> Can we get a photo of the entire scarf laid out - and a clear closer photo of the two labels
> thanks
> t


----------



## terite

vergeet1995 said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate that! Let me know if you need more pics. =)
> 
> View attachment 3612598
> View attachment 3612600
> View attachment 3612616
> View attachment 3612617
> View attachment 3612619


looks good
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Thank you so much, and please, no need to be sorry!  I understand when people are busy


You are welcome
t


----------



## vergeet1995

terite said:


> looks good
> t


I apperciate that! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## vancitygirl

terite said:


> need clear and close photos - see post 1 for the photos we need to see.
> t



*Hi terite, thank you for taking the time to reply to my post.  Your expertise is greatly appreciated.  I have attached 10 more pictures of my Burberry scarf *

*










*


----------



## vancitygirl

Hi terite, here's one more picture with the scarf laid out full length 




vancitygirl said:


> *Hi terite, thank you for taking the time to reply to my post.  Your expertise is greatly appreciated.  I have attached 10 more pictures of my Burberry scarf *
> 
> *
> View attachment 3612968
> View attachment 3612971
> View attachment 3612972
> View attachment 3612973
> View attachment 3612974
> View attachment 3612975
> View attachment 3612976
> View attachment 3612977
> View attachment 3612978
> View attachment 3612980
> *


----------



## terite

vancitygirl said:


> Hi terite, here's one more picture with the scarf laid out full length
> View attachment 3613003


looks good
t


----------



## kaseyface

Hi ladies, could you take a peek at this scarf? 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3613415


----------



## vancitygirl

terite said:


> looks good
> t



Thank you so much terite!!  You are the best  
(All of you Authenticators working this thread are awesome!!)


----------



## p0rkchop

Hello,

I won an auction on this scarf last night. It's missing the shot of it fully laid out which I will take when it arrives but do you see any red flags that I might have missed? Scarves scare me so much. The seller has almost 20000 feedback but that doesn't mean too much

Item: Auth Burberry 100% Cashmere Giant Check Scarf FM6
Seller: alma190
Item Number: 401275241107
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/401275241107?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Also, do you know if this outlet only design or just discontinued as I don't see it on the website?


----------



## terite

kaseyface said:


> Hi ladies, could you take a peek at this scarf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613413
> View attachment 3613415


Genuine 
t


----------



## terite

vancitygirl said:


> Thank you so much terite!!  You are the best
> (All of you Authenticators working this thread are awesome!!)


YOu are welcome
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hello,
> 
> I won an auction on this scarf last night. It's missing the shot of it fully laid out which I will take when it arrives but do you see any red flags that I might have missed? Scarves scare me so much. The seller has almost 20000 feedback but that doesn't mean too much
> 
> Item: Auth Burberry 100% Cashmere Giant Check Scarf FM6
> Seller: alma190
> Item Number: 401275241107
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/401275241107?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Also, do you know if this outlet only design or just discontinued as I don't see it on the website?


I don't think there is an outlet only design - I think that the outlets have items that are from the last season - correct me if you want - they seem to have items that have been reduced.
The labels look good - classic  nova check design - might have been sold as men's 
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> I don't think there is an outlet only design - I think that the outlets have items that are from the last season - correct me if you want - they seem to have items that have been reduced.
> The labels look good - classic  nova check design - might have been sold as men's
> t


Thank you so much for your help, insight and reassurance. I will post again when it arrives


----------



## kaseyface

Thank you!


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thank you so much for your help, insight and reassurance. I will post again when it arrives


You are welcome.
t


----------



## calipursegal

Hi this is my first Burberry scarf. I have added my own pics, please let me know if you need more. TIA!

Burberry camel check scarf
Item: 282366993355
Seller: dunamis03
http://r.ebay.com/Q98yGH


----------



## calipursegal

More pics.


----------



## terite

calipursegal said:


> More pics.


looks good
t


----------



## calipursegal

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thank you!!


----------



## terite

calipursegal said:


> Thank you!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Dangerus

Hi Terite,

I was hoping you could help me with this one...

Item: Burberry women's scarf camel pattern wool/silk
Item #: 152451926190
Seller: samrodsitems
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152451926190 

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## terite

Dangerus said:


> View attachment 3620651
> View attachment 3620655
> View attachment 3620659
> View attachment 3620661
> View attachment 3620651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite,
> 
> I was hoping you could help me with this one...
> 
> Item: Burberry women's scarf camel pattern wool/silk
> Item #: 152451926190
> Seller: samrodsitems
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152451926190
> 
> Thanking you in advance!


Need closeup photos of both labels all sides - and a photo of the scarf laid out.
t


----------



## andersob834

Hello! Am hoping someone can authenticate this coat I recently purchased from the bay. The buttons/fabric do not seem as heavy/high quality as a Burberry Brit coat I purchased from a department store a few years ago, so am slightly concerned. Stitching looks good to me, but could use help in getting some peace of mind. Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

andersob834 said:


> Hello! Am hoping someone can authenticate this coat I recently purchased from the bay. The buttons/fabric do not seem as heavy/high quality as a Burberry Brit coat I purchased from a department store a few years ago, so am slightly concerned. Stitching looks good to me, but could use help in getting some peace of mind. Thank you in advance!


genuine
t


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi there, T!  
Can you help authenticate this shawl?  May not be enough pictures and I don't think the seller responds in a timely fashion.  But if you think there are no red flags, I can take my own pics and post should I win the auction.  A million thanks to you, T, in advance!
Name:  Burberry Prorsum Black Pink Wool Wrap Poncho Sweater One Size
Item:  311815174356
Seller:  linda*s***stuff
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pr...174356?hash=item4899a1f8d4:g:rxwAAOSw32lYuiLI


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi there, T!
> Can you help authenticate this shawl?  May not be enough pictures and I don't think the seller responds in a timely fashion.  But if you think there are no red flags, I can take my own pics and post should I win the auction.  A million thanks to you, T, in advance!
> Name:  Burberry Prorsum Black Pink Wool Wrap Poncho Sweater One Size
> Item:  311815174356
> Seller:  linda*s***stuff
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pr...174356?hash=item4899a1f8d4:g:rxwAAOSw32lYuiLI


no red flags for me.
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> no red flags for me.
> t


Thanks so much, T!!!!


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Thanks so much, T!!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## bjon33

Dear all/authenticators, I need your help in authenticating a Burberry classic check hand bag. I have attached some photos for reference. Any advice is much appreciated, thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

bjon33 said:


> Dear all/authenticators, I need your help in authenticating a Burberry classic check hand bag. I have attached some photos for reference. Any advice is much appreciated, thank you in advance!


Authentic haymarket check from about 2000.
t


----------



## bjon33

Thanks t,  very much appreciated.


----------



## bjon33

terite said:


> Authentic haymarket check from about 2000.
> t



Thanks t, very much appreciated.


----------



## terite

bjon33 said:


> Thanks t, very much appreciated.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Maccie1969

I recently purchased this Burberry handbag from the website "secretsales.com". It has NO made in label, no labels at all inside. Advertised as vintage Burberry. Is this real ?


----------



## terite

Maccie1969 said:


> I recently purchased this Burberry handbag from the website "secretsales.com". It has NO made in label, no labels at all inside. Advertised as vintage Burberry. Is this real ?


I don't recommend buying Burberry items that do not have a made in stamp - this item is not technically fake - but made under license years ago from Japan - and they do not campare in any way to the quality of vintage Burberry made elsewhere.
I would return it - if the item was just described as Burberry - your call
t


----------



## Lodpah

Authentic.


bjon33 said:


> Dear all/authenticators, I need your help in authenticating a Burberry classic check hand bag. I have attached some photos for reference. Any advice is much appreciated, thank you in advance!


----------



## Kairos

Hi dear authenticators
Would you mind checking this bag for me?
Many thanks
http://m.ebay.com/itm/152466983806?_mwBanner=1


----------



## Alaindeloin

Hello everybody,
i've bought on ebay a trench burberry westminster 46r made in uk,
i have some doubts about its authenticity,
first of all, the gabardine (100% coton) seems very thin and light weight, i had another one vintage made with both polyester and coton and it seems thicker and heavier.
Another thing is the french translation on the tag (i'm french) "nettoyer à sec professionnel", it's not a good translation we should say "nettoyage a sec professionnel" to be perfect.
i would be pleased if you could help me


----------



## terite

Kairos said:


> Hi dear authenticators
> Would you mind checking this bag for me?
> Many thanks
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/152466983806?_mwBanner=1


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Alaindeloin said:


> Hello everybody,
> i've bought on ebay a trench burberry westminster 46r made in uk,
> i have some doubts about its authenticity,
> first of all, the gabardine (100% coton) seems very thin and light weight, i had another one vintage made with both polyester and coton and it seems thicker and heavier.
> Another thing is the french translation on the tag (i'm french) "nettoyer à sec professionnel", it's not a good translation we should say "nettoyage a sec professionnel" to be perfect.
> i would be pleased if you could help me
> View attachment 3631083
> View attachment 3631082


Please send a better photo of the main label and the small sewn on size tag at the neck.
t


----------



## iceman76

Dear t.

I would be thankful if you can tell me something about scarf of which I am posting pics - all the labels from it are gone, so I hope you can see something based on pictures alone.


----------



## Alaindeloin

terite said:


> Please send a better photo of the main label and the small sewn on size tag at the neck.
> t


i took some better photos (close up)

many thanks


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Dear t.
> 
> I would be thankful if you can tell me something about scarf of which I am posting pics - all the labels from it are gone, so I hope you can see something based on pictures alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3631418
> View attachment 3631419
> View attachment 3631420
> View attachment 3631421


That is a fake one
t


----------



## terite

Alaindeloin said:


> i took some better photos (close up)
> 
> many thanks


Without a doubt - genuine trench - don't worry if the lining is thinner
t


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> That is a fake one
> t


Terite, as always, thank you very much!


----------



## Alaindeloin

terite said:


> Without a doubt - genuine trench - don't worry if the lining is thinner
> t


Thank you very much Terite !


----------



## Dangerus

Hello. Thanking you in advance...

Item: Burberry Raincoat
Item Number: 292046599361
Seller: Isam6532
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292046599361


----------



## Lodpah

You need more pictures on the inside. 


Kairos said:


> Hi dear authenticators
> Would you mind checking this bag for me?
> Many thanks
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/152466983806?_mwBanner=1[/QUOTE


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Terite, as always, thank you very much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Alaindeloin said:


> Thank you very much Terite !


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Dangerus said:


> View attachment 3631784
> View attachment 3631785
> View attachment 3631786
> View attachment 3631787
> View attachment 3631788
> View attachment 3631789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Thanking you in advance...
> 
> Item: Burberry Raincoat
> Item Number: 292046599361
> Seller: Isam6532
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292046599361


genuine
t


----------



## Dangerus

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you Terite!!!


----------



## terite

Dangerus said:


> Thank you Terite!!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Item Name: NWT Burberry Brit Check Trim Cardigan
Link :https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Burberry-Brit-Check-Trim-Cardigan-58c21366bf6df5ffed008247
Photos: https://www.yogile.com/lr7usafj#21m
comment: Hi, just purchased this beauty for a great deal on poshmark. Just want to make sure it's the real deal. Please let me know if you need more detailed pictures,as I would be happy to take them. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## alisa.reber

Hallo Terite 
Can you please help me authenticate this Steppjacke? Thank you in advance 

Name : 
*BURBERRY Stepp-Übergangsjacke Gr. 40*
Item: 894017312
Seller:masterpiece_01
Link :https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...rry-stepp-ubergangsjacke-gr-40/v/an894017312/


----------



## jackredmo




----------



## L1NNYG

Hallo Terite
Can you help me authentic some clothes:
ITEM: Burberry Brit
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...75-NEW-/381930182871?var=&hash=item978c99a635


----------



## L1NNYG

One more similar cloth
And a question is that why there are many differences between two clothes' tags
Item: BURBERRY BRIT
From: https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...ipconf&utm_medium=email&utm_source=strongview


----------



## OohPretty!

Hello - can you authenticate these 2 small bags for me please.


----------



## kamilzych

Hi, Please check it for me.
Dont have any name or link.
Pics below


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Item Name: NWT Burberry Brit Check Trim Cardigan
> Link :https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Burberry-Brit-Check-Trim-Cardigan-58c21366bf6df5ffed008247
> Photos: https://www.yogile.com/lr7usafj#21m
> comment: Hi, just purchased this beauty for a great deal on poshmark. Just want to make sure it's the real deal. Please let me know if you need more detailed pictures,as I would be happy to take them. Thank you in advance for your help.


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

alisa.reber said:


> Hallo Terite
> Can you please help me authenticate this Steppjacke? Thank you in advance
> 
> Name :
> *BURBERRY Stepp-Übergangsjacke Gr. 40*
> Item: 894017312
> Seller:masterpiece_01
> Link :https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...rry-stepp-ubergangsjacke-gr-40/v/an894017312/


I would need to see clear and close photos of the tags/labels/snap.
t


----------



## terite

jackredmo said:


> View attachment 3633248
> View attachment 3633249
> View attachment 3633250
> View attachment 3633251
> View attachment 3633252


Sorry that one is fake.
t


----------



## terite

L1NNYG said:


> Hallo Terite
> Can you help me authentic some clothes:
> ITEM: Burberry Brit
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...75-NEW-/381930182871?var=&hash=item978c99a635
> View attachment 3633357
> View attachment 3633358
> View attachment 3633359
> View attachment 3633360
> 
> View attachment 3633357


Fake of course - look at the quantity - where would they get so many? I hope you can return it and report that.
t


----------



## terite

L1NNYG said:


> One more similar cloth
> And a question is that why there are many differences between two clothes' tags
> Item: BURBERRY BRIT
> From: https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...ipconf&utm_medium=email&utm_source=strongview
> 
> View attachment 3633365
> View attachment 3633366
> View attachment 3633367
> View attachment 3633374
> View attachment 3633375


Fake
t


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Hello - can you authenticate these 2 small bags for me please.


I love these old beauties.
I have a big weekender bag in blue - like in your photo.
Genuine
t


----------



## OohPretty!

Like this one? I collect them, I love the vintage bags.


----------



## OohPretty!

Thanks for your help! Can I also ask about these socks please?


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Like this one? I collect them, I love the vintage bags.


Love those - thanks for that - I will post mine when I find it
t


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Thanks for your help! Can I also ask about these socks please?


fake
t


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

H Terite,

I did not get the notifcation via email for your response,as I would of responsed since Sunday. Thank you so very much! I am happy I did get a good deal =)


----------



## TRdoubleE

Can you help me authentic burberry polo shirt?


----------



## michig

May you please authenticate this 
Burberry trench ? 
Many thanks. 
Images attached.


----------



## terite

TRdoubleE said:


> Can you help me authentic burberry polo shirt?


----------



## terite

TRdoubleE said:


> Can you help me authentic burberry polo shirt?


----------



## terite

TRdoubleE said:


> Can you help me authentic burberry polo shirt?


Please post a clear shot of that content tag.
t


----------



## terite

michig said:


> May you please authenticate this
> Burberry trench ?
> Many thanks.
> Images attached.


Send clearer/closer photos - those are too small
PS - meanwhile don't pay
t


----------



## michig

terite said:


> Send clearer/closer photos - those are too small
> PS - meanwhile don't pay
> t




Here is the direct link to the listing of the trench coat:  
Many thanks 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/33211967152...49&var=541146081659&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## terite

michig said:


> Here is the direct link to the listing of the trench coat:
> Many thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/332119671529?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=541146081659&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Content tag looks wrong to me
t

Also - this seller has negative feedback for selling a fake men's coat - and I checked that coat and it IS FAKE. Also - sellers who have multiples of items - that is another red flag


----------



## TRdoubleE

terite said:


> Please post a clear shot of that content tag.
> t












[/URL]


----------



## terite

TRdoubleE said:


> [/URL]


Sorry - that one is fake 
t


----------



## TRdoubleE

terite said:


> Sorry - that one is fake
> t


Thank you so much.


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello, again, T!  Could you please help with 2 items - went on a shopping spree on eBay - if confirmed authentic, I got some great deals!  The wool wrap was deemed no red flag by you but I have taken my own pictures of the item.  The second is a jacket.  Thanks so much in advance!  
***I am not sure why one of the pics got on top of the request for suthentication ...sorry!!!!***
Item:  Burberry Prorsum Black Pink Wool Wrap
Seller:  linda's stuff
Number:  311815174356
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Prorsum-Black-Pink-Wool-Wrap-Poncho-Sweater-One-Size-/311815174356?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9G4dAKTK5YaOcB6z%2FmdcXvuZ3sU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Additional Photos:


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi T,

This is the second one...many thanks, again!

Name: Burberry Brit Black Hooded Quilted Down Puffer Coat Size Small 
Item: 311813049226
Seller: linda's stuff
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...5YaOcB6z%2FmdcXvuZ3sU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Additional Photos:


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> This is the second one...many thanks, again!
> 
> Name: Burberry Brit Black Hooded Quilted Down Puffer Coat Size Small
> Item: 311813049226
> Seller: linda's stuff
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Brit-Black-Hooded-Quilted-Down-Puffer-Coat-Size-Small-New-795-JG07-/311813049226?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9G4dAKTK5YaOcB6z%2FmdcXvuZ3sU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Additional Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643670
> View attachment 3643671


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

TRdoubleE said:


> Thank you so much.


YOu are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> View attachment 3643639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, again, T!  Could you please help with 2 items - went on a shopping spree on eBay - if confirmed authentic, I got some great deals!  The wool wrap was deemed no red flag by you but I have taken my own pictures of the item.  The second is a jacket.  Thanks so much in advance!
> ***I am not sure why one of the pics got on top of the request for suthentication ...sorry!!!!***
> Item:  Burberry Prorsum Black Pink Wool Wrap
> Seller:  linda's stuff
> Number:  311815174356
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Prorsum-Black-Pink-Wool-Wrap-Poncho-Sweater-One-Size-/311815174356?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=9G4dAKTK5YaOcB6z%2FmdcXvuZ3sU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Additional Photos:
> View attachment 3643638


Can you get any better angle on the tags? I can't make out the letters.
still no red flags
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> Can you get any better angle on the tags? I can't make out the letters.
> still no red flags
> t


Will do, T...I will try different angle with no flash...thanks, again, for your help!


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> Can you get any better angle on the tags? I can't make out the letters.
> still no red flags
> t


Good Morning, T!
I re-took some photos...hope they are better.  Thank you so much for all you do !


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Good Morning, T!
> I re-took some photos...hope they are better.  Thank you so much for all you do !
> 
> View attachment 3644515
> View attachment 3644516
> View attachment 3644517
> View attachment 3644518
> View attachment 3644519


Very good.
Genuine
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> Very good.
> Genuine
> t



Thank you! Thank you, T[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Toby93

Hello again,  I would like to know if this is a genuine Burberry?  I was told that it was so here are the pics.  Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Toby93

And another one.......thank you so much


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Thank you! Thank you, T[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 3646726
> View attachment 3646727
> View attachment 3646728
> View attachment 3646729
> View attachment 3646730
> View attachment 3646731
> View attachment 3646732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,  I would like to know if this is a genuine Burberry?  I was told that it was so here are the pics.  Thank you so much for your time.


Genuine (vintage)
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> And another one.......thank you so much


Oh, I love those.
Genuine
t


----------



## Toby93

terite said:


> Genuine (vintage)
> t





terite said:


> Oh, I love those.
> Genuine
> t


Aww...thank you for taking the time to look at these


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Aww...thank you for taking the time to look at these


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Oogsaggie

Good morning everyone.  I apologize I stumbled onto this forum basically 17hrs before the auction closes, but I wondered if I could get your opinion on this bag.  Currently working in Denmark and wanted to get this as a present for my GF.  Knowing how long everything takes to get here I wanted to get it right the first time.  Hopefully I get all the requirements down.  Thanks in advance.

authentic burberry messenger cross or shoulder bag
152479875282
i_seeyou
https://www.ebay.com/itm/152479875282


----------



## Mist1971

Please see this jacket
Genuine Burberry Fitted Quilted Women's Jacket
EBay item number: 272606342226
Seller celinosulliva0
Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272606342226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

Mist1971 said:


> Please see this jacket
> Genuine Burberry Fitted Quilted Women's Jacket
> EBay item number: 272606342226
> Seller celinosulliva0
> Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272606342226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank you in advance.


We like to see the labels and content tag - a snap or button
t


----------



## terite

Oogsaggie said:


> Good morning everyone.  I apologize I stumbled onto this forum basically 17hrs before the auction closes, but I wondered if I could get your opinion on this bag.  Currently working in Denmark and wanted to get this as a present for my GF.  Knowing how long everything takes to get here I wanted to get it right the first time.  Hopefully I get all the requirements down.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> authentic burberry messenger cross or shoulder bag
> 152479875282
> i_seeyou
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152479875282


looks ok
t


----------



## Rutxina

Hi! I bought this vintage trench coat and air would like to know if this is genuine.

Item Name: trench coat
Link not available
Photos


----------



## terite

Rutxina said:


> Hi! I bought this vintage trench coat and air would like to know if this is genuine.
> 
> Item Name: trench coat
> Link not available
> Photos


Looks good
t


----------



## janicka29

Hello. I would really appreciate it if someone can please authenticate this for me. Thank you!
It's missing a hood button. Also all the buttons on coat don't have "burberry" engraved. Another question is were there any coats or time period where they didn't engrave burberry on the button? Thanks so so much in advance!!
It's the Burberry London Natasha Trench Coat.


----------



## terite

janicka29 said:


> Hello. I would really appreciate it if someone can please authenticate this for me. Thank you!
> It's missing a hood button. Also all the buttons on coat don't have "burberry" engraved. Another question is were there any coats or time period where they didn't engrave burberry on the button? Thanks so so much in advance!!
> It's the Burberry London Natasha Trench Coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648423
> View attachment 3648424
> View attachment 3648425
> View attachment 3648426
> View attachment 3648427
> View attachment 3648428


need photos of all tags, all labels, hood pull, button
t


----------



## janicka29

terite said:


> need photos of all tags, all labels, hood pull, button
> t



View attachment 3648446


----------



## Oogsaggie

terite said:


> looks ok
> t


Thank you so much.  I went ahead and pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## pfb82

hi there i would like to ask if this trench coat is authentic

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262906340471


----------



## mini171

Could you please authenticate this scarf for me? Thank you!

Item Name: The Classic Cashmere Scarf in Check
Photos: Attached!

Thank you


----------



## terite

janicka29 said:


> View attachment 3648446
> View attachment 3648447
> View attachment 3648448


need that content tag sewn on at the side, the size tag
t


----------



## siygrace11

Hello hope you guys can authenticate this
Thrifted 
Thank you sooo much


----------



## terite

pfb82 said:


> hi there i would like to ask if this trench coat is authentic
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262906340471


Need to see content tag, button, back of neck
t


----------



## terite

Oogsaggie said:


> Thank you so much.  I went ahead and pulled the trigger on it.


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

mini171 said:


> Could you please authenticate this scarf for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: The Classic Cashmere Scarf in Check
> Photos: Attached!
> 
> Thank you


send a clear straight on photo of the tag - the entire scarf laid out - any other tags?
t


----------



## terite

siygrace11 said:


> Hello hope you guys can authenticate this
> Thrifted
> Thank you sooo much


Fake - return it
t


----------



## siygrace11

terite said:


> Fake - return it
> t


Thank you so much


----------



## terite

siygrace11 said:


> Thank you so much


You are welcome
t


----------



## Mist1971

terite said:


> We like to see the labels and content tag - a snap or button


Unfortunately the seller does not respond.
thank you for your time


----------



## phoenixrising

Please authenticate this Burberry Wallet I recently bought from a friend. There is no tag inside, only the embossed "Burberry London" in gold. The zipper on the inner pocket is painted and plastic-looking, not metal, with no engraving on the pull. The Nova check looks right to me and the inside leather lining is super soft. I think it could just be a well made replica, but I look to your expertise to confirm or refute my nagging suspicion. Thanks for your time and your knowledge.


----------



## Mist1971

Please see this windbreaker
BNWOT BURBERRY LADIES BEIGE JACKET SIZE LARGE UK14 RRP £ 350
222444715009
Product Number on eBay: 222444715009
By seller: ewelisia1981
Http://www.ebay.com/itm/222444715009?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Rutxina

Hello again 
Could you please help with this trench coat?
Item Name: 1000% authentic vintage BURBERRYS Burberry beige trench coat size UK10 Long
Item Number:322463214532
Seller ID:sohogirl88
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1000-auth...214532?hash=item4b144e2bc4:g:X1gAAOSwSlBY1q0F


----------



## terite

Mist1971 said:


> Unfortunately the seller does not respond.
> thank you for your time


The buttons looked odd - no name is ok - but the shape and container looked odd.
If the seller does not respond - do not buy.
t


----------



## terite

phoenixrising said:


> Please authenticate this Burberry Wallet I recently bought from a friend. There is no tag inside, only the embossed "Burberry London" in gold. The zipper on the inner pocket is painted and plastic-looking, not metal, with no engraving on the pull. The Nova check looks right to me and the inside leather lining is super soft. I think it could just be a well made replica, but I look to your expertise to confirm or refute my nagging suspicion. Thanks for your time and your knowledge.



It is a fake one. Inside lining is probably not leather - the nova check is all wrong too - the alignment is terrible.
You are right there should not be a plastic zipper - nor a see though slot.
t


----------



## terite

Mist1971 said:


> Please see this windbreaker
> BNWOT BURBERRY LADIES BEIGE JACKET SIZE LARGE UK14 RRP £ 350
> 222444715009
> Product Number on eBay: 222444715009
> By seller: ewelisia1981
> Http://www.ebay.com/itm/222444715009?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


looks good
t


----------



## terite

Rutxina said:


> Hello again
> Could you please help with this trench coat?
> Item Name: 1000% authentic vintage BURBERRYS Burberry beige trench coat size UK10 Long
> Item Number:322463214532
> Seller ID:sohogirl88
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1000-auth...214532?hash=item4b144e2bc4:g:X1gAAOSwSlBY1q0F


genuine vintage
t


----------



## Mist1971

terite said:


> looks good


thank you so much


----------



## phoenixrising

phoenixrising said:


> Please authenticate this Burberry Wallet I recently bought from a friend. There is no tag inside, only the embossed "Burberry London" in gold. The zipper on the inner pocket is painted and plastic-looking, not metal, with no engraving on the pull. The Nova check looks right to me and the inside leather lining is super soft. I think it could just be a well made replica, but I look to your expertise to confirm or refute my nagging suspicion. Thanks for your time and your knowledge.


Thank you so much! I appreciate this invaluable service you provide!


----------



## terite

Mist1971 said:


> thank you so much


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

phoenixrising said:


> Thank you so much! I appreciate this invaluable service you provide!


You are welcome
t


----------



## LovetheLux

Hi terite, can you please authenticate this cape? Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Hi terite, can you please authenticate this cape? Thanks in advance!


Send a clearer/closer photo of the tags - I know it is tough to photograph black
t


----------



## LovetheLux

terite said:


> Send a clearer/closer photo of the tags - I know it is tough to photograph black
> t



Hope this will do, thank you!


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Hope this will do, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652062


and all pages of the content tag
t


----------



## LovetheLux

terite said:


> and all pages of the content tag
> t


 
Please let me these are good enough, thank you!


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Please let me these are good enough, thank you!
> View attachment 3652300
> View attachment 3652301
> View attachment 3652303


That second page is too blurry = or is it like that? 
Can any other language speakers comment on the text? (like how does it read in translation?)
t


----------



## LovetheLux

terite said:


> That second page is too blurry = or is it like that?
> Can any other language speakers comment on the text? (like how does it read in translation?)
> t



Hi terite, I retake the photo under different lighting, it's readable now. Although, I can't read them It was kinda like reflection earlier. Thank you!


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Hi terite, I retake the photo under different lighting, it's readable now. Although, I can't read them It was kinda like reflection earlier. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3652746


From what I see - it looks good - can you tell if is the correct content - ie. Wool?
t


----------



## LovetheLux

terite said:


> From what I see - it looks good - can you tell if is the correct content - ie. Wool?
> t


Hi t, first page of the tag says 85% wool and 15% cashmere.
Thanks so much for your help, you're  awesome!


----------



## jonny123

Hello,

The gentlemen over at Styleforum suggested I check with the experts on the purseforum.

I managed to win an auction for a nice bright colour scarf on eBay. Advertised as authentic Burberry Prorsum £ 650 retail value. Seller located in London UK. I didn't pay much for it, and there's a 14 day return policy on the auction, so I'm hoping to have it authenticated, either before closing the deal and sending my payment (48hrs) or within 14 days for a refund. A trip to the Burberry store might be an option, but I'd rather check here to see if there are any blatantly obvious signs that my novice eyes missed - beyond the usual buying low priced Burberry on eBay warning flags.

What stands out to me is the pattern, I haven't ever seen Burberry do gradient colours like this, mostly really crisp lines and patterns.
Also worn twice, with the tag still attached. meh ..
If someone can help provide some any input or advice I'd much appreciate it.

Format Rules 

Item Name: Burberry Prorsum RRP £650 Natural Cashmere Scarf Worn Twice
Item Number: 162445552220
Seller ID: mehmet-cetin2012 (100% seller rating)
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162445552220?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Photos:


----------



## terite

jonny123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> The gentlemen over at Styleforum suggested I check with the experts on the purseforum.
> 
> I managed to win an auction for a nice bright colour scarf on eBay. Advertised as authentic Burberry Prorsum £ 650 retail value. Seller located in London UK. I didn't pay much for it, and there's a 14 day return policy on the auction, so I'm hoping to have it authenticated, either before closing the deal and sending my payment (48hrs) or within 14 days for a refund. A trip to the Burberry store might be an option, but I'd rather check here to see if there are any blatantly obvious signs that my novice eyes missed - beyond the usual buying low priced Burberry on eBay warning flags.
> 
> What stands out to me is the pattern, I haven't ever seen Burberry do gradient colours like this, mostly really crisp lines and patterns.
> Also worn twice, with the tag still attached. meh ..
> If someone can help provide some any input or advice I'd much appreciate it.
> 
> Format Rules
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Prorsum RRP £650 Natural Cashmere Scarf Worn Twice
> Item Number: 162445552220
> Seller ID: mehmet-cetin2012 (100% seller rating)
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162445552220?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 3656258
> View attachment 3656260


we are all about checking the tags and labels - send photos of all tags/all labels/the entire scarf laid out, showing label placement,
t


----------



## jonny123

terite said:


> we are all about checking the tags and labels - send photos of all tags/all labels/the entire scarf laid out, showing label placement,
> t




Hi terite,
Thanks for the reply, To get better photos of all tags and labels I'd have to either pay for it and ship it home or request the eBay seller provide me with clearer photographs for authentication before sending the payment.
Do any of you have good experiences returning goods non-authentic goods on eBay ?
Any suggestions with this ? it was about 60£ - worth the gamble maybe ? How good is eBay / paypal buyer protection program I have no experience returning goods ? i suppose the 14 days return option, could mean that I don't have to supply a reason.


----------



## terite

jonny123 said:


> Hi terite,
> Thanks for the reply, To get better photos of all tags and labels I'd have to either pay for it and ship it home or request the eBay seller provide me with clearer photographs for authentication before sending the payment.
> Do any of you have good experiences returning goods non-authentic goods on eBay ?
> Any suggestions with this ? it was about 60£ - worth the gamble maybe ? How good is eBay / paypal buyer protection program I have no experience returning goods ? i suppose the 14 days return option, could mean that I don't have to supply a reason.



Well - the stamp that is shown looks good and what I can see looks good - the fringe and the color - there are no red flags for me. This would NOT be a style that would commonly be faked because it is not identifiable as Burberry (ie. not the check).

ebay is excellent for returns with ITEM not as described - 
T


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Well - the stamp that is shown looks good and what I can see looks good - the fringe and the color - there are no red flags for me. This would NOT be a style that would commonly be faked because it is not identifiable as Burberry (ie. not the check).
> 
> ebay is excellent for returns with ITEM not as described -
> T


PS: the seller has other legit burberry listed


----------



## jonny123

Hi terite, 

Thanks, 
No red flags is all I needed to hear to pay and bring this scarf in. 
I'll be sure to post new clear and crisp photos in a few days when it arrives. 
Feel free to change your mind and let me know if you think it's not authentic, I'd rather have a second opinion and return it within the 14 days, than support someone get away with selling fake stuff on eBay. On the other hand if it is authentic, it could help bolster this seller's credibility.


----------



## Shoppingslave

So last week I was at a flee market and found a a vintage Burberry bag which I only paid 1 euro
Now Im not sure whether the bag is real or a fake and so would really like your expertise to verify if I found a complete steal or not.
The bag has the vintage burberrys of London badge, it has the pvc style material and there is no sign of colour wear through out.  It looks authentic but the lines dont match up on both sides and also there is no label made in or a code so I have my doubts.  The bag is very old so I am hoping this is how it used to be made.
Really appreciate you help and feedback
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 , if you need more information just let me know.
Slavka


----------



## Mist1971

Please see these bags
1) Burberry Orchard Bag In Taupe
EBay item number: 232297558096
Seller andara23
Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Orchard-Bag-In-Taupe/232297558096
2)
BURBERRY-Nova-Check-Stars-Small-Hernville-Hobo-Berry-Red-Patent-Leather-Trim-Bag
  EBay item number: 182523291010
Seller prolenny
Http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-No...291010?hash=item2a7f3c6582:g:z7wAAOSw~AVYtYmF
thank you in advance


----------



## terite

Shoppingslave said:


> So last week I was at a flee market and found a a vintage Burberry bag which I only paid 1 euro
> Now Im not sure whether the bag is real or a fake and so would really like your expertise to verify if I found a complete steal or not.
> The bag has the vintage burberrys of London badge, it has the pvc style material and there is no sign of colour wear through out.  It looks authentic but the lines dont match up on both sides and also there is no label made in or a code so I have my doubts.  The bag is very old so I am hoping this is how it used to be made.
> Really appreciate you help and feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661993
> View attachment 3661995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if you need more information just let me know.
> Slavka


Not genuine (fake)
t


----------



## terite

Mist1971 said:


> Please see these bags
> 1) Burberry Orchard Bag In Taupe
> EBay item number: 232297558096
> Seller andara23
> Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Orchard-Bag-In-Taupe/232297558096
> 2)
> BURBERRY-Nova-Check-Stars-Small-Hernville-Hobo-Berry-Red-Patent-Leather-Trim-Bag
> EBay item number: 182523291010
> Seller prolenny
> Http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-No...291010?hash=item2a7f3c6582:g:z7wAAOSw~AVYtYmF
> thank you in advance


First one - need photos of the tags inside
Second one - need photos of the Made in Tags (might be in the pocket)
t


----------



## Mist1971

terite said:


> First one - need photos of the tags inside
> Second one - need photos of the Made in Tags (might be in the pocket)


Thank you for taking the time.
Unfortunately the answer of the first seller - "There are photos on the listing" ...
Waiting for information on the second bag


----------



## terite

Mist1971 said:


> Thank you for taking the time.
> Unfortunately the answer of the first seller - "There are photos on the listing" ...
> Waiting for information on the second bag


I think there were photos added of the orchard bag - the inside is stained, but the lining looks good - I can't see that inside tag though
t


----------



## bp112

Hi all

I'm new to the forum and wish I have known you guys earlier! Can you please authenticate this jacket for me?

Item Name: REDUCED Burberry SS15 £1700 Book Cover Print Twill Trench Mac Coat UK4
Item Number: 391727654768
Seller ID: monsteremu (13861 positive rating)
Link:
https://www.ebay.nl/itm/391727654768

The style seems impossible as a fake and all the details look topnotch but the Burberry label looks a bit strange


----------



## terite

bp112 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new to the forum and wish I have known you guys earlier! Can you please authenticate this jacket for me?
> 
> Item Name: REDUCED Burberry SS15 £1700 Book Cover Print Twill Trench Mac Coat UK4
> Item Number: 391727654768
> Seller ID: monsteremu (13861 positive rating)
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.nl/itm/391727654768
> 
> The style seems impossible as a fake and all the details look topnotch but the Burberry label looks a bit strange


This is fake
I hope you can return it.
Also - those who can, please report it - I can't get past the language barrier to report it.
You were right - the labels are all wrong
t


----------



## ralbury

Hi, I am new to the authentication process so I hope I posted all the necessary information in the correct way.  I am looking to buy this bag but have done a side by side comparison with one I took a picture of in the Burberry store and it seems to have some differences.  Also, the seller has no feedback.  Thank you in advance for your help.

Item Name:  2017 New Burberry-Banner Medium House Check Leather Tote Bag With Dust Bag
Item #: 222463737805
Seller ID:  frankfo0

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222463737805?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bp112

Thank you so much!

Just out of curiosity, why would someone fake such a limited piece when it's so much easier to spot? I've been looking for something out of the main line so that there will be no counterfeit but that strategy is not fool proof now.



terite said:


> This is fake
> I hope you can return it.
> Also - those who can, please report it - I can't get past the language barrier to report it.
> You were right - the labels are all wrong
> t


----------



## wilmi

If you have time could you look at this coat?  I do not have more pictures.  Thank very much!


----------



## bp112

My second request here, hope you're not tired of me. 
Can you authenticate this and please let me know which style it is if it's real 
Everything looks good but I didn't know burberry goes by XS,S,M instead of the numerical size.
Thanks in advance for your help.

Item Name: Burberry London Classic Timeless Trench Coat Stone Colour Size S UK 8 - 10
Item #: 382027827125
Seller ID: ahawes1992 (113 feedback)
Link: 
https://www.ebay.nl/itm/382027827125


----------



## Mist1971

Good morning.
I only get to know the world of bags and really need help 
Can you please verify these bags for me?
Seller jonat_herzo
1) Authentic BURBERRY Haymarket Check Minford Handbag With Strap. Brand
Seller jonat_herzo
EBay item number: 122439958428
Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122439958428?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
2) Authentic BURBERRY Haymarket Check Northfield Handbag With Strap. Brand New
EBay item number: 122440228623
Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122440228623?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

ralbury said:


> Hi, I am new to the authentication process so I hope I posted all the necessary information in the correct way.  I am looking to buy this bag but have done a side by side comparison with one I took a picture of in the Burberry store and it seems to have some differences.  Also, the seller has no feedback.  Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> Item Name:  2017 New Burberry-Banner Medium House Check Leather Tote Bag With Dust Bag
> Item #: 222463737805
> Seller ID:  frankfo0
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/222463737805?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Need photos of the front tag, inside tag, paper tag - all pieces.
t


----------



## terite

bp112 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why would someone fake such a limited piece when it's so much easier to spot? I've been looking for something out of the main line so that there will be no counterfeit but that strategy is not fool proof now.


Very surprising for me also.
t - I guess they thought they could sell enough of them


----------



## terite

B


bp112 said:


> View attachment 3663088
> View attachment 3663089
> View attachment 3663090
> View attachment 3663091
> View attachment 3663092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second request here, hope you're not tired of me.
> Can you authenticate this and please let me know which style it is if it's real
> Everything looks good but I didn't know burberry goes by XS,S,M instead of the numerical size.
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Classic Timeless Trench Coat Stone Colour Size S UK 8 - 10
> Item #: 382027827125
> Seller ID: ahawes1992 (113 feedback)
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.nl/itm/382027827125


both the red coat and the ebay link coat are fake
t


----------



## terite

Mist1971 said:


> Good morning.
> I only get to know the world of bags and really need help
> Can you please verify these bags for me?
> Seller jonat_herzo
> 1) Authentic BURBERRY Haymarket Check Minford Handbag With Strap. Brand
> Seller jonat_herzo
> EBay item number: 122439958428
> Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122439958428?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 2) Authentic BURBERRY Haymarket Check Northfield Handbag With Strap. Brand New
> EBay item number: 122440228623
> Http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122440228623?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance.


2 - fake
Please make a contribution to the forums
t


----------



## terite

bp112 said:


> View attachment 3663088
> View attachment 3663089
> View attachment 3663090
> View attachment 3663091
> View attachment 3663092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second request here, hope you're not tired of me.
> Can you authenticate this and please let me know which style it is if it's real
> Everything looks good but I didn't know burberry goes by XS,S,M instead of the numerical size.
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Classic Timeless Trench Coat Stone Colour Size S UK 8 - 10
> Item #: 382027827125
> Seller ID: ahawes1992 (113 feedback)
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.nl/itm/382027827125


Please report these fake coats.
t


----------



## Mist1971

terite said:


> 2 - fake
> Please make a contribution to the forums


Thank you, your help is very valuable.
All this causes a huge disappointment: (


----------



## mini171

Item name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf

I purchased this scarf from eBay. (Link attached below) 
http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Plaid...isex-Fringe-/192141411199?txnId=1373579244009

I received the scarf today and it didn't feel as soft as I thought it would and the washing instruction label looked a little off (writing is a little slanted and one thread is coming off.)
I can't tell if it's fake or it's just signs of wear.  

Pictures that I took today attached! 

Thank you!


----------



## terite

Mist1971 said:


> Thank you, your help is very valuable.
> All this causes a huge disappointment: (


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

mini171 said:


> Item name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf
> 
> I purchased this scarf from eBay. (Link attached below)
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Plaid...isex-Fringe-/192141411199?txnId=1373579244009
> 
> I received the scarf today and it didn't feel as soft as I thought it would and the washing instruction label looked a little off (writing is a little slanted and one thread is coming off.)
> I can't tell if it's fake or it's just signs of wear.
> 
> Pictures that I took today attached!
> 
> Thank you!


One tag looks right - the other tag looks odd to me = also very faded
I have seen many that get piling like this - any writing on the sides of that Burberry tag?
t
could the content tag just be a bit stretched out? worn?


----------



## mini171

terite said:


> One tag looks right - the other tag looks odd to me = also very faded
> I have seen many that get piling like this - any writing on the sides of that Burberry tag?
> t
> could the content tag just be a bit stretched out? worn?




This is the writing on the inside side of the Burberry tag. It says GBJOHELGMOR


----------



## wilmi

Thank you, very much, Terite.  It was an eBay listing. The auction was finished 2 days ago.  I just reported it.


----------



## terite

mini171 said:


> Item name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf
> 
> I purchased this scarf from eBay. (Link attached below)
> http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Plaid...isex-Fringe-/192141411199?txnId=1373579244009
> 
> I received the scarf today and it didn't feel as soft as I thought it would and the washing instruction label looked a little off (writing is a little slanted and one thread is coming off.)
> I can't tell if it's fake or it's just signs of wear.
> 
> Pictures that I took today attached!
> 
> Thank you!


I think it is ok - the scarf itself and that label look good - it could be wear/tear on that content tag.
I have a scarf similar and it too has a bit of piling (which really disappoints me) and it too is cashmere.
t


----------



## ririi

Hello! Could you take a look at this coat I have, is it authentic? Thank you very much.


----------



## terite

ririi said:


> Hello! Could you take a look at this coat I have, is it authentic? Thank you very much.
> 
> View attachment 3664525
> View attachment 3664526
> View attachment 3664527
> View attachment 3664529
> View attachment 3664530
> View attachment 3664531
> View attachment 3664532
> View attachment 3664535


It is an older one - men's  - any made in information on that white tag?
t


----------



## dingdong79

Hi-

I purchased this bag at a store but it didn't have Burberry tags. Haven't been able to find pics online for this style. It doesn't have any tags inside except the ID tag, which looks odd, but I'm not familiar with Burberry bags 

Thanks


----------



## terite

dingdong79 said:


> Hi-
> 
> I purchased this bag at a store but it didn't have Burberry tags. Haven't been able to find pics online for this style. It doesn't have any tags inside except the ID tag, which looks odd, but I'm not familiar with Burberry bags
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3667901
> View attachment 3667903
> View attachment 3667904
> View attachment 3667906
> View attachment 3667907
> View attachment 3667909
> View attachment 3667900


genuine
t


----------



## dingdong79

terite said:


> genuine
> t



Thanks for the quick authentication!


----------



## wilmi

could you please look at this trench coat for me if you have time!  Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

dingdong79 said:


> Thanks for the quick authentication!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

wilmi said:


> could you please look at this trench coat for me if you have time!  Thank you so much!


Genuine men's vintage trench
t


----------



## wilmi

Thank you so much, Terite! Thank you also for the clarification.  I bought it last week on eBay.  And the storm/gun flap on the mens side made me worried.  It is sold as a women coat.  38 is a german women size, men sizes start at 46, 48.  I wonder what they were thinking.... maybe there were no women specific trench coats?  It looks in good shape.  I am happy.  Thank you.  Is there anything I can do for you?


----------



## ohslmod

Hi All!

I just made some impulse gift purchases for mother's day on Reebonz with the two below bags:
https://www.reebonz.com/au/burberry/bags/burberry-leather-handbag-1462135
https://www.reebonz.com/au/burberry/bags/burberry-leather-shoulder-bag-1466052
Can anyone tell me if you have shopped Reebonz before and if these are authentic? As they are gifts for mother's day it would be extremely embarrassing and not to mention costly if they were fakes?

Any information you can provide will be greatly appreciated!
Thanks,
Ria


----------



## terite

wilmi said:


> Thank you so much, Terite! Thank you also for the clarification.  I bought it last week on eBay.  And the storm/gun flap on the mens side made me worried.  It is sold as a women coat.  38 is a german women size, men sizes start at 46, 48.  I wonder what they were thinking.... maybe there were no women specific trench coats?  It looks in good shape.  I am happy.  Thank you.  Is there anything I can do for you?


Oh - I see what you mean about the sizing. These coats are amazing - the labels look new - while coats one year old have faded labels. They were made to last.
t


----------



## terite

ohslmod said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I just made some impulse gift purchases for mother's day on Reebonz with the two below bags:
> https://www.reebonz.com/au/burberry/bags/burberry-leather-handbag-1462135
> https://www.reebonz.com/au/burberry/bags/burberry-leather-shoulder-bag-1466052
> Can anyone tell me if you have shopped Reebonz before and if these are authentic? As they are gifts for mother's day it would be extremely embarrassing and not to mention costly if they were fakes?
> 
> Any information you can provide will be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks,
> Ria
> View attachment 3669411
> View attachment 3669410
> 
> View attachment 3669409
> 
> View attachment 3669414


Technically - not fake but Made in Japan with a Burberry licence - they will NOT be the quality that a vintage Burberry Made in Italy/Uk/Spain etc. will be.
I am not sure on the exchange rate - but this price says to me that they want to represent these bags as something they are not.
t
PS: - they will come WITHOUT a MADE IN TAG - and will be stiff and have plastic zippers - look at those thin straps


----------



## dingdong79

terite said:


> You are welcome
> t



Terite-

Do you happen to know which season this bag is from and the style name? I haven't been able to find any details on this bag to confirm the original retail price.

Thanks again!


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Technically - not fake but Made in Japan with a Burberry licence - they will NOT be the quality that a vintage Burberry Made in Italy/Uk/Spain etc. will be.
> I am not sure on the exchange rate - but this price says to me that they want to represent these bags as something they are not.
> t





dingdong79 said:


> Terite-
> 
> Do you happen to know which season this bag is from and the style name? I haven't been able to find any details on this bag to confirm the original retail price.
> 
> Thanks again!


Well - I remember those bags as one(ish) of the first batches - Made in China - about five years old I THINK ??- if anyone remembers more - please comment. 
I remember that they can be vulnerable to color transfer - so don't let it rub against jeans for example.


----------



## ohslmod

terite said:


> Well - I remember those bags as one(ish) of the first batches - Made in China - about five years old I THINK ??- if anyone remembers more - please comment.
> I remember that they can be vulnerable to color transfer - so don't let it rub against jeans for example.



Thanks! Your help is much appreciated 

By "Made in Japan with a Burberry licence", do you mean the Burberry Blue Label? This was licensed by Sanyo Shokai/Mitsui Trading company to create the Burberry brand?

I'm on the track of getting a refund! Please let me know.

Best Regards,
Ria


----------



## MathildaBrsm

lkweh said:


> Hi Addy, do you need more closeup pictures from post 10163? Please let me know and thank you


Me, I do...


----------



## terite

ohslmod said:


> Thanks! Your help is much appreciated
> 
> By "Made in Japan with a Burberry licence", do you mean the Burberry Blue Label? This was licensed by Sanyo Shokai/Mitsui Trading company to create the Burberry brand?
> 
> I'm on the track of getting a refund! Please let me know.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Ria


Blue Label and Black Label are different - newer. And they have their own kind of style/line. Sortof of fun/marketed at younger - market. 
What you have predates Blue and Black Label.
t


----------



## Elinababy13

Hi Everyone!
This is my first time posting, so I'm sorry if my formatting is lacking.
I've been struggling with this Burberry bag.  I need some help authenticating it.
The price tag price and its sloppiness, as well as the metal zippers and little flap on the front of the bag give me doubts. Please help!
It's a used Burberry super nova regent tote that is allegedly 7 years old.


----------



## Rooster27

Is this coat authentic? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Burber...269105?hash=item3adf3ab271:g:RRoAAOSw4A5YojVf

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Lover1234567

Hi all, can anyone please authenticate this burberry Brit coat for me? Any input would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Lover1234567

Continuing from post #8232, more pictures


----------



## terite

Elinababy13 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> This is my first time posting, so I'm sorry if my formatting is lacking.
> I've been struggling with this Burberry bag.  I need some help authenticating it.
> The price tag price and its sloppiness, as well as the metal zippers and little flap on the front of the bag give me doubts. Please help!
> It's a used Burberry super nova regent tote that is allegedly 7 years old.


genuine bag
t


----------



## terite

Lover1234567 said:


> Continuing from post #8232, more pictures


Genuine Burberry brit shirt
t


----------



## terite

Rooster27 said:


> Is this coat authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Burber...269105?hash=item3adf3ab271:g:RRoAAOSw4A5YojVf
> 
> Thank you for your time.


lol - not new and not even in new condition - that is how these vintage coats look
NOT PRORSUM either
but it is a genuine VINTAGE trench from maybe 1980/90's
t


----------



## Skirby01

Could somebody please authenticate this coat?
Burberry Brit Wiltshire - made in Romania 
The seller also provided me a copy of the receipt but the product number doesn't match what is on the tag (but product name is the same).


----------



## terite

Skirby01 said:


> Could somebody please authenticate this coat?
> Burberry Brit Wiltshire - made in Romania
> The seller also provided me a copy of the receipt but the product number doesn't match what is on the tag (but product name is the same).


Not burberry Brit - but Burberry London - I would like to see a closer pic of the content tag.
t


----------



## Skirby01

terite said:


> Not burberry Brit - but Burberry London - I would like to see a closer pic of the content tag.
> t


----------



## Skirby01

terite said:


> Not burberry Brit - but Burberry London - I would like to see a closer pic of the content tag.
> t


Ok posted above, and yes... London! thank you!


----------



## terite

looks good
t


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Would the kind authenticators check out these two Ebay listings for the Quilted jacket ?  

Item name: Burberry Brit Women's Copford Diamond Quilted Jacket in black
Ebay item #: 382013265838
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...id=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=272630182905


Item name: Burberry Brit Ashurst Quilted Jacket Chalk M NWT
Ebay item #: 182500741547
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182500741547?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA.


----------



## terite

chkpfbeliever said:


> Would the kind authenticators check out these two Ebay listings for the Quilted jacket ?
> 
> Item name: Burberry Brit Women's Copford Diamond Quilted Jacket in black
> Ebay item #: 382013265838
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Brit-Womens-Copford-Diamond-Quilted-Jacket-595-NEW/382013265838?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=2220072&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=40130&meid=88e8fe2c669c4509ae6dadada4268541&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=272630182905
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry Brit Ashurst Quilted Jacket Chalk M NWT
> Ebay item #: 182500741547
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182500741547?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> TIA.


1. - Where would they get that kind of inventory? No photos of any of the details - so how would any one know? Too many red flags for me.
2. Looks good
t


----------



## chkpfbeliever

terite said:


> 1. - Where would they get that kind of inventory? No photos of any of the details - so how would any one know? Too many red flags for me.
> 2. Looks good
> t


I was thinking of the same for the first vendor but then some Burberry outlets have lots of inventory too.  I also have a better feeling for the second one.
Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## terite

chkpfbeliever said:


> I was thinking of the same for the first vendor but then some Burberry outlets have lots of inventory too.  I also have a better feeling for the second one.
> Thank you so much for your help.


There are no Burberry Outlets online
Also - I don't like the back belt on the first group - I would not buy.
t


----------



## MsHolly

Can you please authenticate these Burberry shoes I found online? Thanks!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Can you please authenticate these Burberry shoes I found online? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3674483
> View attachment 3674484
> View attachment 3674485


Real Deal
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Real Deal
> t


Many thanks! You guys are awesome


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Many thanks! You guys are awesome


You are welcome
t


----------



## anabg

Hello.  I am not too familiar with Burberry items so I need some help. I have only bought a couple of small items in the past (a cashmere scarf and a polo shirt for my fiance) and both were bought directly from Burberry's website. Is anyone familiar with eBay seller walk into fashion?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Addy

anabg said:


> Hello.  I am not too familiar with Burberry items so I need some help. I have only bought a couple of small items in the past (a cashmere scarf and a polo shirt for my fiance) and both were bought directly from Burberry's website. Is anyone familiar with eBay seller walk into fashion?  Thanks in advance.


Please post the info and links to the items you are looking at (see post 1 for format)


----------



## Fscheidl

Item Name: Burberry Brit Poloshirt ((Was a german auction)
Item Number: 162474415553
Seller ID: m-m-outlet
Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/162474415553

I already bought the item, but I am able to return it anyway.

On the first glance, everything seems stitched well and looks good:











But the following things grabbed my attention (red flags, I think!):


The left and the middle tag are definitely authentic ones (I purchased those items myself in an official burberry boutique), the rightmost one is the polo shirt this post is about. Notice the different check pattern. Further, notice the different Burberry Logo ("Prorsum"). Another thing I saw is that the light-gray Burberry logo behind the text on the white area is patchy compared to the one on the other two tags. (See above for a closeup of the fake (?) tag)



The first two plastic tag attachments are the real ones. The bottom one is the one attached to the poloshirt. It seems to smooth and glossy and the size is off.



Notice how the stroke width of "BRIT" is different (lighter) than the "BURBERRY" one. Additionally, "BRIT" should, according to my experience end exactly at the crease of the tag.

All in all, I think this is a good counterfeit Burberry Brit Poloshirt. Good, but still fake, unfortunately.

What is your opinion about this? This is my first try at authenticating a Burberry product, so my experience is limited. Additionally, this is my first time buying fashion item from ebay. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## anabg

There aren't any detailed pictures.  Seller offers 30 day returns.  I could buy and post when I receive.. 

Item name: Burberry Brit Women's Copford Diamond Quilted Jacket $595 NEW

Item number: 382052026305

Seller ID: walkintofashion

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...Diamond-Quilted-Jacket-595-NEW-/382052026305?


----------



## bp112

terite said:


> Please report these fake coats.
> t


I did, thanks for all the help


----------



## bp112

Hi all
Could you please authenticate this scarf for me
Item name: 100% authentic Burberry scarf - new with tags
Seller ID:ct03920 (470 positive rating)
Item number: 272634255088
Link: https://www.ebay.nl/itm/272634255088
Everything looks ok to me except that the tag has another round plastic tag which I've never seen before. My other cashmere scarf has only the black plastic tag


----------



## ssdenney

Can you please help with authentication?  Authentic Burberry?


----------



## ssdenney

ssdenney said:


> Can you please help with authentication?  Authentic Burberry?


The buttons say highest quality guaranteed


----------



## Fscheidl

Hi again, could someone experienced comment on post #8252 from Saturday at 4:05 PM? Thank you in advance!


----------



## MsHolly

Could you please verify this polo shirt. The tag looks completely different than what I've seen in the past ,so I wanted to be sure. Thank you always!


----------



## MsHolly

Wondering if something went wrong with this thread...sorry this seems irrelevant to the purpose of the site, but noticed nothing new posted in over 24 hours, or am I just having issues viewing?


----------



## ssdenney

I'm not sure.  I have never posted before-  but was trying to authenticate the Burberry denim the plaid jacket above.
Thank you!
Ssdenney


----------



## MsHolly

ssdenney said:


> I'm not sure.  I have never posted before-  but was trying to authenticate the Burberry denim the plaid jacket above.
> Thank you!
> Ssdenney


I'm no expert,but I think the person who replied about it right below your jacket post was indicating the bottom were wrong. In my experience, the buttons usually say BURBERRY on them, but again I'm no expert.


----------



## terite

Fscheidl said:


> Item Name: Burberry Brit Poloshirt ((Was a german auction)
> Item Number: 162474415553
> Seller ID: m-m-outlet
> Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/162474415553
> 
> I already bought the item, but I am able to return it anyway.
> 
> On the first glance, everything seems stitched well and looks good:
> View attachment 3675537
> View attachment 3675543
> View attachment 3675544
> 
> View attachment 3675539
> View attachment 3675561
> View attachment 3675542
> 
> View attachment 3675541
> 
> 
> But the following things grabbed my attention (red flags, I think!):
> View attachment 3675538
> 
> The left and the middle tag are definitely authentic ones (I purchased those items myself in an official burberry boutique), the rightmost one is the polo shirt this post is about. Notice the different check pattern. Further, notice the different Burberry Logo ("Prorsum"). Another thing I saw is that the light-gray Burberry logo behind the text on the white area is patchy compared to the one on the other two tags. (See above for a closeup of the fake (?) tag)
> 
> View attachment 3675556
> 
> The first two plastic tag attachments are the real ones. The bottom one is the one attached to the poloshirt. It seems to smooth and glossy and the size is off.
> 
> View attachment 3675567
> 
> Notice how the stroke width of "BRIT" is different (lighter) than the "BURBERRY" one. Additionally, "BRIT" should, according to my experience end exactly at the crease of the tag.
> 
> All in all, I think this is a good counterfeit Burberry Brit Poloshirt. Good, but still fake, unfortunately.
> 
> What is your opinion about this? This is my first try at authenticating a Burberry product, so my experience is limited. Additionally, this is my first time buying fashion item from ebay. Thank you so much in advance!


Just the stitching tells you everything you need to know - also be leery of any seller with multiples like this. There are no ONLINE Burberry outlets.
fake
t


----------



## terite

anabg said:


> There aren't any detailed pictures.  Seller offers 30 day returns.  I could buy and post when I receive..
> 
> Item name: Burberry Brit Women's Copford Diamond Quilted Jacket $595 NEW
> 
> Item number: 382052026305
> 
> Seller ID: walkintofashion
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...Diamond-Quilted-Jacket-595-NEW-/382052026305?


There are no online Burberry outlets - so where do you think this inventory would come from?
red flag
t
don't buy


----------



## terite

bp112 said:


> I did, thanks for all the help


You are welcome
t


----------



## anabg

terite said:


> There are no online Burberry outlets - so where do you think this inventory would come from?
> red flag
> t
> don't buy



I don't know. That's why i posted here?  Thanks for the courteous response.


----------



## terite

bp112 said:


> Hi all
> Could you please authenticate this scarf for me
> Item name: 100% authentic Burberry scarf - new with tags
> Seller ID:ct03920 (470 positive rating)
> Item number: 272634255088
> Link: https://www.ebay.nl/itm/272634255088
> Everything looks ok to me except that the tag has another round plastic tag which I've never seen before. My other cashmere scarf has only the black plastic tag


Need to see photo showing entire scarf and other Burberry label, also all parts of the content tag, and paper tag
t


----------



## terite

ssdenney said:


> Can you please help with authentication?  Authentic Burberry?


I know this is an odd vintage but guess what - it is genuine. Just about that first issue of Burberry London (not Burberrys).
I actually have a few pieces from this era also.
t


----------



## terite

ssdenney said:


> The buttons say highest quality guaranteed


I know - so weird - and the R's are unusual too - 
t


----------



## terite

Fscheidl said:


> Hi again, could someone experienced comment on post #8252 from Saturday at 4:05 PM? Thank you in advance!


Fake 
Don't buy from someone selling multiples - often jackets or polos.
Please report that
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Could you please verify this polo shirt. The tag looks completely different than what I've seen in the past ,so I wanted to be sure. Thank you always!
> View attachment 3677637
> 
> View attachment 3677638
> 
> View attachment 3677639
> 
> View attachment 3677640


Fake
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Wondering if something went wrong with this thread...sorry this seems irrelevant to the purpose of the site, but noticed nothing new posted in over 24 hours, or am I just having issues viewing?


Stay calm - I went to Vegas
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> I'm no expert,but I think the person who replied about it right below your jacket post was indicating the bottom were wrong. In my experience, the buttons usually say BURBERRY on them, but again I'm no expert.


The buttons are ok in this case 
t


----------



## terite

anabg said:


> I don't know. That's why i posted here?  Thanks for the courteous response.


Don't give up - feel free to check here before you buy.
t
Let me help you find a genuine one.


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone's post - please let me know.
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Stay calm - I went to Vegas
> t


Lol! No no, I was wondering if it was the site, not so much the response. Usually I see many posts for review per day, but after mine, there was nothing new, so I was just making sure I didn't break the thread, jk. Anyway, Hope Vegas was awesome. I'm planning a trip this summer and can't wait!


----------



## Inky_123

Could you please authenticate this trench coat?

Item Name: BURBERRY Beige Single Breast Trench Coat Rain Jacket Sz US6 / UK8
Item Number: 232304463977
Seller ID:  alliesummers
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Be...463977?hash=item36166cd069:g:Z3EAAOSwHMJYE~mf


----------



## terite

Inky_123 said:


> Could you please authenticate this trench coat?
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY Beige Single Breast Trench Coat Rain Jacket Sz US6 / UK8
> Item Number: 232304463977
> Seller ID:  alliesummers
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Be...463977?hash=item36166cd069:g:Z3EAAOSwHMJYE~mf


genuine
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Lol! No no, I was wondering if it was the site, not so much the response. Usually I see many posts for review per day, but after mine, there was nothing new, so I was just making sure I didn't break the thread, jk. Anyway, Hope Vegas was awesome. I'm planning a trip this summer and can't wait!


Have fun in Vegas!
t


----------



## Inky_123

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

Inky_123 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## dl123

Hello,

As Burberry discontinued their watch range, they don't want to answer me, as such, I am here seeking assistance! Any input would be appreciated!

Item Name: Burberry Men's Watch The Britain BBY1203
Item Number: 272631627533
Seller ID: divergentthinking
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Me...627533?hash=item3f7a1c7f0d:g:VYIAAOSw3utY8VuY

Thanks very much.


----------



## terite

dl123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> As Burberry discontinued their watch range, they don't want to answer me, as such, I am here seeking assistance! Any input would be appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Men's Watch The Britain BBY1203
> Item Number: 272631627533
> Seller ID: divergentthinking
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Me...627533?hash=item3f7a1c7f0d:g:VYIAAOSw3utY8VuY
> 
> Thanks very much.


Looks good.
t


----------



## Sirentian

Hi there, would anyone be able to authenticate this keyholder? Thanks in advance!

Item name: Burberry Key holder

Item number: 262949142117

Seller ID: 78yoshimura

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262949142117


----------



## terite

Sirentian said:


> Hi there, would anyone be able to authenticate this keyholder? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Key holder
> 
> Item number: 262949142117
> 
> Seller ID: 78yoshimura
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262949142117


Interesting - vintage item (genuine) - would have been less than that new - seller is selling another FAKE Burberry small wallet kind of thing - not a good sign.
t


----------



## Sirentian

terite said:


> Interesting - vintage item (genuine) - would have been less than that new - seller is selling another FAKE Burberry small wallet kind of thing - not a good sign.
> t



That *is* very interesting! Alright I guess i could try to bargain it down to like $99 or just pass on it. Thanks so much t for your impressive expertise!


----------



## anabg

terite said:


> Don't give up - feel free to check here before you buy.
> t
> Let me help you find a genuine one.


Is it relatively easy to find a genuine new with tags quilted jacket? Or am I expecting too much from EBay?  I haven't discounted buying new from store, either.


----------



## Giuppe1

Good Morning, i'm italian. I buy a scarf and a polo by an online reseller. Can you help me ti authenticate?


----------



## Giuppe1

Polo Burberry Brit.


----------



## Giuppe1

Burberry scarf (outlet).
Thank you very much and please help me to authenticate.


----------



## terite

Sirentian said:


> That *is* very interesting! Alright I guess i could try to bargain it down to like $99 or just pass on it. Thanks so much t for your impressive expertise!


you are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

anabg said:


> Is it relatively easy to find a genuine new with tags quilted jacket? Or am I expecting too much from EBay?  I haven't discounted buying new from store, either.


Sure - keep looking - I see them often.
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Good Morning, i'm italian. I buy a scarf and a polo by an online reseller. Can you help me ti authenticate?


Welcome
We will help you out.
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Polo Burberry Brit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683210
> View attachment 3683211
> View attachment 3683212
> View attachment 3683214


Fake - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> View attachment 3683236
> View attachment 3683237
> View attachment 3683240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry scarf (outlet).
> Thank you very much and please help me to authenticate.


Send photos.
t


----------



## Giuppe1

I have put also photos of the scarf. Thank you very much.


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> View attachment 3683236
> View attachment 3683237
> View attachment 3683240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry scarf (outlet).
> Thank you very much and please help me to authenticate.


Fake 
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> I have put also photos of the scarf. Thank you very much.


I hope you can return them both - both fake
t


----------



## Giuppe1

terite said:


> Send photos.
> t


I have put photos of the scarf
Thank you very much.


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> I have put photos of the scarf
> Thank you very much.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## whatevany

BURBERRY NWOT Medium Black Pebbled Leather Satchel Shoulder Handbag Purse
listing: 132171820900
Seller: johnhenry103
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-NW...r-Satchel-Shoulder-Handbag-Purse/132171820900
Thank you!


----------



## terite

whatevany said:


> BURBERRY NWOT Medium Black Pebbled Leather Satchel Shoulder Handbag Purse
> listing: 132171820900
> Seller: johnhenry103
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-NW...r-Satchel-Shoulder-Handbag-Purse/132171820900
> Thank you!


Photos too blurry to tell
t


----------



## whatevany

Thank you anyway! [emoji3]


----------



## terite

whatevany said:


> Thank you anyway! [emoji3]


Just ask the seller to send a few clear ones to you.
t


----------



## Oleg0433

Can you help 
Rare Burberry London Scarf 100% Cashmere Blue
*Item ID: 112392084139*
Seller: sherwood_casual 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Burber...084139?hash=item1a2b171aab:g:PiUAAOSwnONZB5cY
Thank you!


----------



## statis

Please help Authenticate this Burberry Brit Trench 

Item Name: NEW Authentic Burberry Classic Trench Coat Jacket Spring 2
Item Number: 112388104557
Seller ID: jayna43
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112388104557

I am suspicious because the check lining does not match up in certain places, and the gold on the hardware has rubbed off slightly under the collar. Also, the label is not sewn shut on all sides. The "U" on the size tag looks as if it has a small tail, whereas the U on my other Burberry Jackets do not have this tail. However, this is a Burberry Brit jacket and my other items are Burberry London so I am unsure. 

In addition, the seller allegedly relisted this item after the first round of bidding because the winner of the first auction lives in Taiwan, and the seller does not ship there. However, she has relisted other items for this same exact reason multiple times...

Additional photos available on the listing. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## terite

Oleg0433 said:


> Can you help
> Rare Burberry London Scarf 100% Cashmere Blue
> *Item ID: 112392084139*
> Seller: sherwood_casual
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Burber...084139?hash=item1a2b171aab:g:PiUAAOSwnONZB5cY
> Thank you!


Can I see a photo of the sides of the blue tag - can you handle this item - is it cashmere?
t


----------



## terite

statis said:


> Please help Authenticate this Burberry Brit Trench
> 
> Item Name: NEW Authentic Burberry Classic Trench Coat Jacket Spring 2
> Item Number: 112388104557
> Seller ID: jayna43
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112388104557
> 
> I am suspicious because the check lining does not match up in certain places, and the gold on the hardware has rubbed off slightly under the collar. Also, the label is not sewn shut on all sides. The "U" on the size tag looks as if it has a small tail, whereas the U on my other Burberry Jackets do not have this tail. However, this is a Burberry Brit jacket and my other items are Burberry London so I am unsure.
> 
> In addition, the seller allegedly relisted this item after the first round of bidding because the winner of the first auction lives in Taiwan, and the seller does not ship there. However, she has relisted other items for this same exact reason multiple times...
> 
> Additional photos available on the listing.
> 
> Thanks very much!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686443
> View attachment 3686444
> View attachment 3686445
> View attachment 3686446
> View attachment 3686447



Fake for sure - return that ASAP
t
Also report it.
t


----------



## Oleg0433

terite said:


> Can I see a photo of the sides of the blue tag - can you handle this item - is it cashmere?
> t



The seller said that the material is soft as cashmere


----------



## Elle2017

I'm new here but recently have been offered a Burberry scarf very cheap and would be so grateful to know if it is authentic. I only have a few pictures and I'm hoping they are enough.

Item : Burberry giant check scarf

I'm attaching some pictures. I apologize if I'm doing this wrong, I'll learn, I just don't want it to get away if it is real


----------



## terite

Oleg0433 said:


> The seller said that the material is soft as cashmere


The scarf looks good. In my opinion that unusual blue label is a very early Burberry London tag. This scarf may be difficult to resell - because this label is unusual. This label confused me for a while - but I have a few pieces with this label and have accepted it now.
t


----------



## terite

Elle2017 said:


> I'm new here but recently have been offered a Burberry scarf very cheap and would be so grateful to know if it is authentic. I only have a few pictures and I'm hoping they are enough.
> 
> Item : Burberry giant check scarf
> 
> I'm attaching some pictures. I apologize if I'm doing this wrong, I'll learn, I just don't want it to get away if it is real


Send an as close as you can photo of the label - and the content label and the entire scarf laid out flat.
t


----------



## Elle2017

terite said:


> Send an as close as you can photo of the label - and the content label and the entire scarf laid out flat.
> t


She can get them to me in about an hour. Content tag is missing she said it was on the side and sticking out and one day fell off. The other pics she will take and send.


----------



## statis

terite said:


> Fake for sure - return that ASAP
> t
> Also report it.
> t



Thanks very much. What gave it away?


----------



## Elle2017

terite said:


> Send an as close as you can photo of the label - and the content label and the entire scarf laid out flat.
> t


 Here are the pics she sent


----------



## vnukala

Looking for help authenticating a Burberry Purse from ebay. 

Item Name: HAYMARKET CHECK AND LEATHER CONTINENTAL WALLET
Item Number: 40464251
Seller ID:dreams-do98
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/475-NEW-AUT...326093?hash=item25d56aa54d:g:v3cAAOSw3v5YrIUL


Seller looks to have generic pics but did send me pics of the actual product. I asked him to send me a pic of the front of the product also and if he does will add them to this post. Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## terite

statis said:


> Thanks very much. What gave it away?


The most glaring things were the details on the coat and the tags.
t


----------



## terite

vnukala said:


> Looking for help authenticating a Burberry Purse from ebay.
> 
> Item Name: HAYMARKET CHECK AND LEATHER CONTINENTAL WALLET
> Item Number: 40464251
> Seller ID:dreams-do98
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/475-NEW-AUT...326093?hash=item25d56aa54d:g:v3cAAOSw3v5YrIUL
> 
> 
> Seller looks to have generic pics but did send me pics of the actual product. I asked him to send me a pic of the front of the product also and if he does will add them to this post. Thanks a lot for the help


That looks unusual so far - send a better photo of the Made in stamp and the serial number
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Have fun in Vegas!
> t


Thanks! Any places in particular you recommend?


----------



## vnukala

terite said:


> That looks unusual so far - send a better photo of the Made in stamp and the serial number
> t


Ok thanks. I asked the seller and waiting for the pics. They said its made in Maldova. Price does look too good to be true but just wanted to make sure vs pay over 500 for the same purse.


----------



## Elle2017

terite said:


> Send an as close as you can photo of the label - and the content label and the entire scarf laid out flat.
> t


any advice on the scarf?


----------



## MsHolly

Hi! I just wanted to check on this Burberry skirt online before I purchase. Thanks for looking!


----------



## terite

vnukala said:


> Ok thanks. I asked the seller and waiting for the pics. They said its made in Maldova. Price does look too good to be true but just wanted to make sure vs pay over 500 for the same purse.


But the serial number is incorrect then
t
Also ask for a photo of the snap - 
I wouldn't pay until you get the pics


----------



## terite

Elle2017 said:


> any advice on the scarf?


Is that the clearest/closest photo of the label that you have?
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Thanks! Any places in particular you recommend?


Ha - have fun.
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi! I just wanted to check on this Burberry skirt online before I purchase. Thanks for looking!
> View attachment 3687528
> View attachment 3687529


Can we get a photo with both of those tags in focus?
t


----------



## Elle2017

terite said:


> Is that the clearest/closest photo of the label that you have?
> t


 I have this one now too


----------



## terite

Elle2017 said:


> I have this one now too


Everything looks good 
t


----------



## Elle2017

terite said:


> Everything looks good
> t


 Wonderful thank you! I can finally buy an authentic  Burberry scarf at a decent price! I appreciate your help!


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Ha - have fun.
> t


Haha! Thanks


----------



## terite

Elle2017 said:


> Wonderful thank you! I can finally buy an authentic  Burberry scarf at a decent price! I appreciate your help!


Great color and design too.
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Can we get a photo with both of those tags in focus?
> t


Seller sent this one. Hope it helps


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Seller sent this one. Hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687717


Honestly can't be certain - tags too blurry - it is a child size item though - right?
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Honestly can't be certain - tags too blurry - it is a child size item though - right?
> t


I'm sorry. The other ones were super dark. Yes its a child size 10y and tag says made in China underneath. No London under either Burberry logo.


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> I'm sorry. The other ones were super dark. Yes its a child size 10y and tag says made in China underneath. No London under either Burberry logo.


Sorry - without clear tags - I cannot say for sure.
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Sorry - without clear tags - I cannot say for sure.
> t


I understand. Seller sent me these. Hopefully they are better...


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> I understand. Seller sent me these. Hopefully they are better...
> View attachment 3687849
> View attachment 3687850
> 
> View attachment 3687849
> View attachment 3687850


All I can say is that the one tag that I CAN see - Made in China - looks ok - and that the pattern alignment looks good - send photos when you get the item.
the other Burberry tags are not legible
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> All I can say is that the one tag that I CAN see - Made in China - looks ok - and that the pattern alignment looks good - send photos when you get the item.
> the other Burberry tags are not legible
> t


Thanks so much for looking! Will post new ones when I receive it.


----------



## CoachRules

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Nova check Small Shoulder Bag with Patented Leather
Link for photos: http://s849.photobucket.com/user/ashleygeer00/library/Burberry?sort=2&page=1

The lining and the tag seem completely off to me. Is this one of those super fakes? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sirentian

Hi t, I found another key case. Please let me know if it looks fishy or not.

Item Name: Burberry Haymarket 6 Key Holder Case
Item Number: 282457063911
Seller ID: raxeitup66
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-6-Key-Holder-Haymarket-/282457063911

Thank you in advance!


----------



## vnukala

terite said:


> That looks unusual so far - send a better photo of the Made in stamp and the serial number
> t


here are better pictures of the burberry purse I posted about that the ebay seller sent me. Thanks for verifying it.


----------



## Sirentian

Sirentian said:


> Hi t, I found another key case. Please let me know if it looks fishy or not.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Haymarket 6 Key Holder Case
> Item Number: 282457063911
> Seller ID: raxeitup66
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-6-Key-Holder-Haymarket-/282457063911
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Update:  I went ahead and bought it.  But would still love if you could authenticate it please


----------



## terite

CoachRules said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Nova check Small Shoulder Bag with Patented Leather
> Link for photos: http://s849.photobucket.com/user/ashleygeer00/library/Burberry?sort=2&page=1
> 
> The lining and the tag seem completely off to me. Is this one of those super fakes? Thank you so much!!!


Yes - fake - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Sirentian said:


> Hi t, I found another key case. Please let me know if it looks fishy or not.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Haymarket 6 Key Holder Case
> Item Number: 282457063911
> Seller ID: raxeitup66
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-6-Key-Holder-Haymarket-/282457063911
> 
> Thank you in advance!


This is legit - but it is vintage - (not new) - but could be unused - also I love this vintage haymarket style - made in italy - it's a classic.
t


----------



## terite

vnukala said:


> here are better pictures of the burberry purse I posted about that the ebay seller sent me. Thanks for verifying it.


Send a photo of the snap (the other part), the lining too if you can. The serial number looks wrong to me so far - has this been purchased? 
t


----------



## CoachRules

terite said:


> Yes - fake - I hope you can return it.
> t


Darn, I had a feeling. I cannot return it, but at least I can get it off the market. Fortunately, I paid a "too good to be true" price. Lesson learned! Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

CoachRules said:


> Darn, I had a feeling. I cannot return it, but at least I can get it off the market. Fortunately, I paid a "too good to be true" price. Lesson learned! Thank you so much!


You are right - you can get it off the market.
t


----------



## Sirentian

terite said:


> This is legit - but it is vintage - (not new) - but could be unused - also I love this vintage haymarket style - made in italy - it's a classic.
> t



Awesome! I had a good feeling about it and it is beautiful and was the right price. Thanks t!


----------



## vnukala

hello I posted about a burberry purse for sale on ebay and was looking to get it authenticated. I posted and no one replied. I will try to post the request here again with all the information. Would truly appreciate if someone could authenticate it. Looks completely right to me but just dont want to risk buying it and then find out its a really good fake. This wallet is made in Maldova. I cant find any information online from burberry except they make stuff in china and Italy. If this one is fake there is another one I found that is made in romania but I will post that by it self. Thanks a lot. 

Product: 
*HAYMARKET CHECK AND LEATHER CONTINENTAL WALLET #162494326093*
*Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/475-NEW-AUT...326093?hash=item25d56aa54d:g:v3cAAOSw3v5YrIUL*
Pictures sent by seller when I asked for higher resolution


----------



## terite

vnukala said:


> hello I posted about a burberry purse for sale on ebay and was looking to get it authenticated. I posted and no one replied. I will try to post the request here again with all the information. Would truly appreciate if someone could authenticate it. Looks completely right to me but just dont want to risk buying it and then find out its a really good fake. This wallet is made in Maldova. I cant find any information online from burberry except they make stuff in china and Italy. If this one is fake there is another one I found that is made in romania but I will post that by it self. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Product:
> *HAYMARKET CHECK AND LEATHER CONTINENTAL WALLET #162494326093*
> *Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/475-NEW-AUT...326093?hash=item25d56aa54d:g:v3cAAOSw3v5YrIUL*
> Pictures sent by seller when I asked for higher resolution


What do you mean you posted and no one replied?
This is my FOURTH reply with this item.

See post 8318 - first reply
See post 8323 - second reply
See post 8345 - third reply
I recommend that you use one of the professional services online.
t


----------



## terite

t


----------



## vnukala

terite said:


> What do you mean you posted and no one replied?
> This is my FOURTH reply with this item.
> 
> See post 8318 - first reply
> See post 8323 - second reply
> See post 8345 - third reply
> I recommend that you use one of the professional services online.
> t



sorry I missed the one comment about asking pic of the button. I got caught up in the scarf post and missed your post where you asked for other pictures and not the serial numbers. Thanks for the help. I guess not worth the risk since the prices seem too good to be true. They were asking 250 for a 450 dollar purse. Will just get it at nordstrom for mothers day. Thanks.

Edit: Teh serial number I did look up how burberry does their serial numbers and if they would have initials for maldova and it does not make sense. I found a seller from Romania selling the same item pictures and the serial number ha RO in it and I am assuming Romania. I did do research and the purse from Nordstrom is also made in Romania.


----------



## Faqi123

Hi can somebody please help me with this shirt? Not sure if it is authentic or not
Thanks.


----------



## terite

Faqi123 said:


> Hi can somebody please help me with this shirt? Not sure if it is authentic or not
> Thanks.
> View attachment 3692350
> 
> View attachment 3692351
> 
> View attachment 3692352
> 
> View attachment 3692353
> 
> View attachment 3692354


Send a photo of the content tag.
t


----------



## Faqi123

terite said:


> Send a photo of the content tag.
> t


The content tag has been cut apparantly this is the link to the shirt 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-WOMENS...%3Ae8afb31315b0a9cad5e179cbfffd3891%7Ciid%3A3
The seller is brand_for_you


----------



## terite

Faqi123 said:


> The content tag has been cut apparantly this is the link to the shirt
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-WOMENS-BURBERRY-LONDON-SHIRT-CHECK-BLOUSE-SIZE-S-P2P-18-MADE-IN-PORTUGAL-/152536898357?hash=item2383e85b35:g:cbgAAOSwpkFY4oJj&_trkparms=pageci%3A62cabeee-3403-11e7-9a97-74dbd18091a2%7Cparentrq%3Ae8afb31315b0a9cad5e179cbfffd3891%7Ciid%3A3
> The seller is brand_for_you


Looks good.
t


----------



## Faqi123

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


Would you say it is authentic and safe to buy ?


----------



## terite

Faqi123 said:


> Would you say it is authentic and safe to buy ?


Everything looks good to me
t


----------



## Faqi123

terite said:


> Everything looks good to me
> t


Thanks for the help


----------



## terite

Faqi123 said:


> Thanks for the help


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hello everyone!  Found this today and need your expert opinions please.

Name:  LS LG Ziggy NBP Whi (on the receipt)
No link, found in the wild. 

































Let me know if you need more pics, bot used to doing this from my phone. THANKS!


Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terite

Beccabaglady said:


> Hello everyone!  Found this today and need your expert opinions please.
> 
> Name:  LS LG Ziggy NBP Whi (on the receipt)
> No link, found in the wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need more pics, bot used to doing this from my phone. THANKS!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


Can you get a zoomed in/close up photo of the stamps?
t


----------



## Elle2017

terite said:


> Great color and design too.
> t


 
I found another scarf I've been wanting and these are the pictures I have. Would you be so kind and let me know if you think this is authentic? Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

Elle2017 said:


> I found another scarf I've been wanting and these are the pictures I have. Would you be so kind and let me know if you think this is authentic? Thank you in advance!


This one is fake - sorry - hope you can return it.
t


----------



## Elle2017

terite said:


> This one is fake - sorry - hope you can return it.
> t


 
Haven't purchased it but was definitely going to. Looked authentic! Thank you for saving me the $$  I appreciate it!


----------



## Beccabaglady

terite said:


> Can you get a zoomed in/close up photo of the stamps?
> t


Hi T!  Here you go!  The receipt was in the wallet, do you want the item # as well?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terite

Elle2017 said:


> Haven't purchased it but was definitely going to. Looked authentic! Thank you for saving me the $$  I appreciate it!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Beccabaglady said:


> Hi T!  Here you go!  The receipt was in the wallet, do you want the item # as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


Authentic
t


----------



## Beccabaglady

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thanks so much T!  You wouldnt happen to know the name would you?  I couldn't figure it out from the receipt.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terite

Beccabaglady said:


> Thanks so much T!  You wouldnt happen to know the name would you?  I couldn't figure it out from the receipt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


Sorry no - I remember the year - there were many designs with cutouts of the nova check.
t


----------



## ririi

No, there isn't any Made in information.


terite said:


> It is an older one - men's  - any made in information on that white tag?
> t


----------



## Caligula

Hello everybody,

I am thinking about buying a second hand Burberry trench on the internet. The price is roughly 300€, but since I am not an expert on Burberry, I wanted to ask for advice whether this product looks genuine. The person I want to buy the coat from does not possess the bill any more, he told me that he bought it about 6 years ago in London.

Thank you very much for your help!




View attachment 3694609


----------



## terite

ririi said:


> No, there isn't any Made in information.


look between the lining
t


----------



## terite

Caligula said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am thinking about buying a second hand Burberry trench on the internet. The price is roughly 300€, but since I am not an expert on Burberry, I wanted to ask for advice whether this product looks genuine. The person I want to buy the coat from does not possess the bill any more, he told me that he bought it about 6 years ago in London.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3694607
> 
> View attachment 3694608
> View attachment 3694609
> View attachment 3694610
> View attachment 3694611
> View attachment 3694612
> 
> View attachment 3694634
> View attachment 3694635


Legit.
t


----------



## Caligula

Good evening,

thank you very much for your approval! I would like to ask quite a naive question at this point, is 300€ a good price for this trenchcoat in your eyes? Sadly, I have not seen the coat in real life so far, the seller told me that it was rarely worn during the last 6 years; thus, the condition should be favourable for its age.
Furthermore, I asked the seller whether there is something like a product number written on one of the trenchcoat´s marks, but he told me that he could not find anything - is this suspicious or are there Burberry products which lack those numbers?

Again, thank you very much for your time.


----------



## F12TRS

Is this scharf authentic ? 
I can't find many informations about it on the internet...


----------



## terite

F12TRS said:


> View attachment 3694869
> View attachment 3694870
> View attachment 3694871
> View attachment 3694872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this scharf authentic ?
> I can't find many informations about it on the internet...


fake
t


----------



## terite

Caligula said:


> Good evening,
> 
> thank you very much for your approval! I would like to ask quite a naive question at this point, is 300€ a good price for this trenchcoat in your eyes? Sadly, I have not seen the coat in real life so far, the seller told me that it was rarely worn during the last 6 years; thus, the condition should be favourable for its age.
> Furthermore, I asked the seller whether there is something like a product number written on one of the trenchcoat´s marks, but he told me that he could not find anything - is this suspicious or are there Burberry products which lack those numbers?
> 
> Again, thank you very much for your time.


The coat is genuine - it is ok that it does not have a product number
The coat does show wear on the neck, and the white fabric label is faded.
So - I don't know about prices - especially in pounds. (Why not make an offer)
t


----------



## F12TRS

How can you tell that it's fake ?


----------



## MsPolly

Hi
I chanced upon this Burberry cashmere sweater today. It definitely feels like cashmere and I can't find anything suspicious that would indicate a fake. Looks like it would be the Prorsom Natural Soldier Jumper. I would really love it if someone could authenticate this for me! Thanks in advance .


----------



## terite

F12TRS said:


> How can you tell that it's fake ?


In this case, everything looks wrong - the pattern, the layout, the design - even the colors. Most of the time - a person has to look at labels and stamps - because photos are tricky to decipher (can't feel to see if it is acrylic or cashmere).
t


----------



## terite

MsPolly said:


> Hi
> I chanced upon this Burberry cashmere sweater today. It definitely feels like cashmere and I can't find anything suspicious that would indicate a fake. Looks like it would be the Prorsom Natural Soldier Jumper. I would really love it if someone could authenticate this for me! Thanks in advance .


OMG - I would love it also!!!
genuine
t


----------



## MsHolly

Hi! Back again with another bag. Please let me know if anything looks off or if you need additional pictures for this Burberry handbag. Thank you always for your time!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi! Back again with another bag. Please let me know if anything looks off or if you need additional pictures for this Burberry handbag. Thank you always for your time!
> View attachment 3695717
> View attachment 3695726
> View attachment 3695727
> View attachment 3695728
> View attachment 3695729


authentic haymarket check from 2003
t


----------



## tam0o

Item Name: Abingdon purse
Link: https://www.amazon.com/Burberry-Womens-Leather-Abingdon-Clutch/dp/B01M8L46WY
Photos:


----------



## terite

tam0o said:


> Item Name: Abingdon purse
> Link: https://www.amazon.com/Burberry-Womens-Leather-Abingdon-Clutch/dp/B01M8L46WY
> Photos:


Lovely - I quite like those House Check Bags - Made in Italy - very sweet.
Genuine
t


----------



## tam0o

terite said:


> Lovely - I quite like those House Check Bags - Made in Italy - very sweet.
> Genuine
> t


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## terite

tam0o said:


> Thank you so much!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Claudia Bologna

terite said:


> The coat is genuine - it is ok that it does not have a product number
> The coat does show wear on the neck, and the white fabric label is faded.
> So - I don't know about prices - especially in pounds. (Why not make an offer)
> t


Hello, I do have a coat without the label (which should be sewn in the pocket) with size and product number but I believe it's because it has a very peculiar label, as if it was customized for some flight attendant flying in German speaking countries (I assume Switzerland). I'm digging to know more about it but it's hard.
This is my first (reply) post and when I'll reach the minimum number I will ask post a proper enquiry with all the photos.
Thanks for reading,
Claudia, Bologna


----------



## terite

Claudia Bologna said:


> Hello, I do have a coat without the label (which should be sewn in the pocket) with size and product number but I believe it's because it has a very peculiar label, as if it was customized for some flight attendant flying in German speaking countries (I assume Switzerland). I'm digging to know more about it but it's hard.
> This is my first (reply) post and when I'll reach the minimum number I will ask post a proper enquiry with all the photos.
> Thanks for reading,
> Claudia, Bologna


Label placement has changed over time - we often look for labels in the pocket of vintage styles.
t


----------



## Claudia Bologna

terite said:


> Fake
> t


I would have done a better job! 


terite said:


> Label placement has changed over time - we often look for labels in the pocket of vintage styles.
> t


Yes, I checked the pockets but it's not there nor anywhere. In the meantime I realised that my first theory was wrong and probably the 'expressly for' in the big blue label was intended for retailers of various countries...


----------



## terite

Claudia Bologna said:


> I would have done a better job!
> 
> Yes, I checked the pockets but it's not there nor anywhere. In the meantime I realised that my first theory was wrong and probably the 'expressly for' in the big blue label was intended for retailers of various countries...


look between the lining and exterior of the coat


----------



## Claudia Bologna

thanks a lot.
and sorry: the first sentence belonged elsewhere


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T!

I hope all is well. Would you mind taking a peak at this bag? I have some concerns after research as I'm not sure the leather is right and Burberry tag might be wrong too :/ but I'm not an expert.

Thank you so Much for any help you might be able to provide!

Item: milverton satchel
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#123902
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-milverton-brown-tan-house-check-canvas-satchel


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T!
> 
> I hope all is well. Would you mind taking a peak at this bag?
> 
> Thank you so Much for any help you might be able to provide!
> 
> Item: milverton satchel
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#123902
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-milverton-brown-tan-house-check-canvas-satchel


Genuine
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you so much T - you are so lovely!


----------



## Chubbydeer

I bought a pair of rainboots at a yard sale and pretty sure they are fake because of the uneven stripe at the top and what's on the back of the insoles.  But I just want to make sure just in case.  Thanks everyone in advance.


----------



## Chubbydeer

Chubbydeer said:


> I bought a pair of rainboots at a yard sale and pretty sure they are fake because of the uneven stripe at the top and what's on the back of the insoles.  But I just want to make sure just in case.  Thanks everyone in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703008
> View attachment 3703009
> View attachment 3703010
> View attachment 3703011


----------



## terite

Chubbydeer said:


> I bought a pair of rainboots at a yard sale and pretty sure they are fake because of the uneven stripe at the top and what's on the back of the insoles.  But I just want to make sure just in case.  Thanks everyone in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703008
> View attachment 3703009
> View attachment 3703010
> View attachment 3703011


Genuine
t


----------



## Chubbydeer

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thx!


----------



## Chubbydeer

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Are the insoles normal for Burberry rain boots?  Are they likely to be factory seconds?


----------



## terite

Chubbydeer said:


> Are the insoles normal for Burberry rain boots?  Are they likely to be factory seconds?


As far as I know, there are no factory seconds these days - but this is what the soles look like - Burberry embossed on the foot - the size stamp, your insoles even have a serial number on them! And the bottom of the rain boots always look just like that! And these are from that year when hearts were on EVERYTHING. Lucky find.
I shouldn't ask, but I have to ask, how much were they at the thrift sale?
t


----------



## Chubbydeer

terite said:


> As far as I know, there are no factory seconds these days - but this is what the soles look like - Burberry embossed on the foot - the size stamp, your insoles even have a serial number on them! And the bottom of the rain boots always look just like that! And these are from that year when hearts were on EVERYTHING. Lucky find.
> I shouldn't ask, but I have to ask, how much were they at the thrift sale?
> t


Only $10, but I'm finding a lot of this style on counterfeit sites from China as well, and they look exactly the same, so really don't know =P


----------



## terite

Chubbydeer said:


> Only $10, but I'm finding a lot of this style on counterfeit sites from China as well, and they look exactly the same, so really don't know =P


I would love to see counterfeit rainboots - see how they look I mean - maybe they are a new edition of fake that I didn't know about. I had some - but sold them because they were too hot on my feet. 
That wobbly line looks BAD - the insole looks good to me - as does the bottom of the boot.

*LET"S GET A SECOND OPINION*


----------



## Ladymadchan

Morning Terite,
I hope your having a lovely weekend.  When you have time, can you please take a peek at a scarf?  I would appreciate it a lot!


----------



## terite

Ladymadchan said:


> Morning Terite,
> I hope your having a lovely weekend.  When you have time, can you please take a peek at a scarf?  I would appreciate it a lot!
> 
> View attachment 3705622


Can you send a closer shot of the label?
t


----------



## Ladymadchan

Of course . I hope this helps.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## terite

Ladymadchan said:


> Of course . I hope this helps.  Thank you for your time.
> 
> View attachment 3705747


The tag and the tassels and the design look good.
t


----------



## Nina101

Hello,

Could you authenticate this jacket for me? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

Nina101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you authenticate this jacket for me?
> Thanks in advance


Looks good.
t


----------



## Ladymadchan

terite said:


> The tag and the tassels and the design look good.
> t



Thank you!


----------



## luciosmom

Please Help me authenticate this vintage Burberrys bag.

My Nan gave it to me 15 years ago as a gift. I'd like to know the authenticity , as she's no longer alive for me to ask.

I've improperly stored the bag for 15 years and has been subjected to the harshest conditions. I just found this bag while cleaning my room and signed up just to verify the authenticity. please help.   

item name:i don't know the item name
but I will post detailed pics


----------



## luxboyph

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## terite

luciosmom said:


> Please Help me authenticate this vintage Burberrys bag.
> 
> My Nan gave it to me 15 years ago as a gift. I'd like to know the authenticity , as she's no longer alive for me to ask.
> 
> I've improperly stored the bag for 15 years and has been subjected to the harshest conditions. I just found this bag while cleaning my room and signed up just to verify the authenticity. please help.
> 
> item name:i don't know the item name
> but I will post detailed pics


Send a photo of the Made in tag that is inside the bag
t


----------



## luciosmom

terite said:


> Send a photo of the Made in tag that is inside the bag
> t



thi


terite said:


> Send a photo of the Made in tag that is inside the bag
> t



it looks like a leather flap with:
 Burberrys ( Registered), OF LONDON MADE IN ENGLAND


----------



## luciosmom

i've edited the pic to make it clearer


----------



## terite

luciosmom said:


> i've edited the pic to make it clearer


This is a genuine bag - vintage. 
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> This is a genuine bag - vintage.
> t


PS - there is not much you can do about that interior


----------



## luciosmom

yay. thanks. as for the interior, twas entirely my fault , i didnt store it properly. [emoji30] would you possibly know the name of the bag tho?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

Item Name: Burberry Brit Button Down Jean Top Size XS 
Item Number: 172674574324
Seller ID: olea_lili
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172674574324?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Pictures: https://www.yogile.com/vfsczjb2#21t
Comment: Hi! I just received this lovely jean jacket shirt and want to be sure it was a great deal! Thank you so much in advance for your help =)!


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Item Name: Burberry Brit Button Down Jean Top Size XS
> Item Number: 172674574324
> Seller ID: olea_lili
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172674574324?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Pictures: https://www.yogile.com/vfsczjb2#21t
> Comment: Hi! I just received this lovely jean jacket shirt and want to be sure it was a great deal! Thank you so much in advance for your help =)!


Ask for a photo of the content tag - and a button.
t


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

terite said:


> Ask for a photo of the content tag - and a button.
> t


Hi T,

The pictures you have requested can be seen here:
Please let me know if you need additonal one's, I would be happy to take them.
https://www.yogile.com/ndgr9oa7#21t

Thank you!


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi T,
> 
> The pictures you have requested can be seen here:
> Please let me know if you need additonal one's, I would be happy to take them.
> https://www.yogile.com/ndgr9oa7#21t
> 
> Thank you!


genuine
t


----------



## diorortaxes

Hi. You're an amazing person for doing this!!

I'm not very familiar with Burberry bags. I checked the Prorsum I purchased at Saks and the serial number there begins with IT, as it should. So this bag's serial number concerns me. I asked the seller, and she confirmed that she purchased it herself. Just a little weary since I recently bought a fake off of Linda'sStuff on eBay.   

Know the hardware pictures aren't super clear. Let me know if I need to ask for more.

Item Name: Not familiar with this style; would love to know it!
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-baguette-black-21386083/


----------



## terite

diorortaxes said:


> Hi. You're an amazing person for doing this!!
> 
> I'm not very familiar with Burberry bags. I checked the Prorsum I purchased at Saks and the serial number there begins with IT, as it should. So this bag's serial number concerns me. I asked the seller, and she confirmed that she purchased it herself. Just a little weary since I recently bought a fake off of Linda'sStuff on eBay.
> 
> Know the hardware pictures aren't super clear. Let me know if I need to ask for more.
> 
> Item Name: Not familiar with this style; would love to know it!
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-baguette-black-21386083/
> 
> View attachment 3708489
> View attachment 3708490
> View attachment 3708491
> View attachment 3708492
> View attachment 3708493
> View attachment 3708494
> View attachment 3708495
> View attachment 3708496
> View attachment 3708497


Send a photo of a closeup of the Made in tag/serial number/Burberry stamp/zipper pull
t


----------



## mchow420

Hi purseforum,

Can someone help me authenticate this Burberry trench based on the photos below? 

thanks for your help!


----------



## terite

mchow420 said:


> Hi purseforum,
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this Burberry trench based on the photos below?
> 
> thanks for your help!


Need a photo of the content tag - a better shot of the button - photo of the coat lying open
t


----------



## fashionfrau

Hi,

Would someone please authenticate this messenger.

Item Name: NWT Burberry Canvas Check Addison Messenger Bag in Black
Item Number: 311863566467
Seller ID: shopaholic24seven
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/311863566467?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

I requested further photos from the seller. Please see attached. I am fairly new to this so hopefully I have posted correctly and the pictures upload. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## terite

fashionfrau said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would someone please authenticate this messenger.
> 
> Item Name: NWT Burberry Canvas Check Addison Messenger Bag in Black
> Item Number: 311863566467
> Seller ID: shopaholic24seven
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/311863566467?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I requested further photos from the seller. Please see attached. I am fairly new to this so hopefully I have posted correctly and the pictures upload.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Ask for clear photos of the Made in tag and serial number and the Burberry stamp
t


----------



## Caffeinateddecafe

Can you authenticate these for me please 
Item name: burberry checkered scarf (tan, red , and grey) 
I already purchased the item but it has not arrived


----------



## terite

Caffeinateddecafe said:


> Can you authenticate these for me please
> Item name: burberry checkered scarf (tan, red , and grey)
> I already purchased the item but it has not arrived



i think that you are supposed to participate in the forums before asking for three free authentications.
t


----------



## Caffeinateddecafe

terite said:


> i think that you are supposed to participate in the forums before asking for three free authentications.
> t


Sorry  I didn't know


----------



## ryokite

Please help authenticate. The seller claim that it is authentic, she bought it from uk outlet.
Item: Burberry Women’s Wallet in Mauve Pink
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302254148873
Item number: 302254148873
Seller: uftrading

There is no brand stamp inside the wallet at all, there is only burberry text on the linen as in the picture. Is that an outlet thing or it's obviously fake, I have no idea. Please help.


----------



## terite

ryokite said:


> Please help authenticate. The seller claim that it is authentic, she bought it from uk outlet.
> Item: Burberry Women’s Wallet in Mauve Pink
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302254148873
> Item number: 302254148873
> Seller: uftrading
> 
> There is no brand stamp inside the wallet at all, there is only burberry text on the linen as in the picture. Is that an outlet thing or it's obviously fake, I have no idea. Please help.


Check inside all of the card slots - there should be a Made in Stamp and a serial number in there.
t


----------



## mchow420

terite said:


> Ask for clear photos of the Made in tag and serial number and the Burberry stamp
> t





terite said:


> Need a photo of the content tag - a better shot of the button - photo of the coat lying open
> t


Hi again, 
thank you for taking a look - here are additional pics of the Burberry trench, appreciate your help!


----------



## terite

mchow420 said:


> Hi again,
> thank you for taking a look - here are additional pics of the Burberry trench, appreciate your help!


looks good
t


----------



## mchow420

terite said:


> looks good
> t


an immense thanks to you - enjoy your weekend!


----------



## terite

mchow420 said:


> an immense thanks to you - enjoy your weekend!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Hi T,

Thank you so very much and have a great weekend! =)


----------



## Sanh199

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I joined because I recently purchase a Burberry bag off of Ruelala and I realized they were using stock pictures instead of actual pictures of the bag. The bag came in the mail today, and the first thing that struck me was the strong smell it had. I own a few leather bags (Coach mainly) and I never had a smell from them. I never bought Burberry before so I'm a little scared I bought a fake bag.


----------



## Sanh199

Just wanted to add that the bag feels really light. Not sure that leather is supposed to feel like that.


----------



## Sanh199

More Pictures with better lighting.


----------



## ryokite

terite said:


> Check inside all of the card slots - there should be a Made in Stamp and a serial number in there.
> t


Hi
I've checked all slots and there is no tag or any stamp at all. Is it possible, the outlet item will be like this?


----------



## ryokite

ryokite said:


> Please help authenticate. The seller claim that it is authentic, she bought it from uk outlet.
> Item: Burberry Women’s Wallet in Mauve Pink
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302254148873
> Item number: 302254148873
> Seller: uftrading
> 
> There is no brand stamp inside the wallet at all, there is only burberry text on the linen as in the picture. Is that an outlet thing or it's obviously fake, I have no idea. Please help.





terite said:


> Check inside all of the card slots - there should be a Made in Stamp and a serial number in there.
> t


Hi again
I've checked all slots and there is no any stamp or tag. Is this possible, that the outlet would sell something like this?


----------



## terite

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Thank you so very much and have a great weekend! =)


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

ryokite said:


> Hi
> I've checked all slots and there is no tag or any stamp at all. Is it possible, the outlet item will be like this?


I think that outlet bags should be bags that didn't sell by the end of the season - (sale items?) And they should be the same quality (not a cheaper version).
t


----------



## terite

Sanh199 said:


> More Pictures with better lighting.


Check the card slots for Made in tags and a serial number - send a photo of the front of the paper tag - what does it smell like? Send a picture of the back of the zipper.
t


----------



## Sanh199

terite said:


> Check the card slots for Made in tags and a serial number - send a photo of the front of the paper tag - what does it smell like? Send a picture of the back of the zipper.
> t



Hi Terite,

Thank you so much for the quick response. I am including more pictures -

- the Made in tag inside the bag
- zipper (front and back) 
- I don't see any serial number on the bag; the paper tag is as is when it came in the mail
-  I don't know how to describe the smell, it's strong and moldy? It's coming out of the bag itself and has also affected the dustbag.


----------



## Sanh199

One more
- the "YKK" symbol on the zipper.


----------



## terite

Sanh199 said:


> One more
> - the "YKK" symbol on the zipper.


Everything looks good - I am concerned about the smell though.
t


----------



## Ladymadchan

Hi Terite,
Sorry to bother you again,  when you have time can you please look at a scarf.  Please let me know what you think of it.

View media item 2794View media item 2793View media item 2792View media item 2791View media item 2790


----------



## terite

Ladymadchan said:


> Hi Terite,
> Sorry to bother you again,  when you have time can you please look at a scarf.  Please let me know what you think of it.
> 
> View media item 2794View media item 2793View media item 2792View media item 2791View media item 2790



fake
t


----------



## Peach08

Hi Terite
I know you will probably need more photos, I have asked the seller already

Could you say if this is authentic 





Thanks


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> Hi Terite
> I know you will probably need more photos, I have asked the seller already
> 
> Could you say if this is authentic
> 
> View attachment 3714998
> View attachment 3715000
> 
> 
> Thanks


Can't say yet - get a photo of the content tag, entire scarf better shot of the fringe.
t


----------



## lalabanana

Item Name :Burberry House Check Derby Leather Small Banner Tote
Link:https://www.reebonz.com/us/burberry...check-derby-leather-small-banner-tote-1435320
Photos:







Additional photos:
http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/lalabanana1398/library/?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1



Thank You in advance for your time


----------



## babytired

Hi Terite
Could you help me with this trench coat please ...
Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/As-NEW-Bu...179535?hash=item21273c3b4f:g:jpAAAOSw8HBZJOAN
Seller: shopaholic25_st
Thank you for your time


----------



## terite

lalabanana said:


> Item Name :Burberry House Check Derby Leather Small Banner Tote
> Link:https://www.reebonz.com/us/burberry...check-derby-leather-small-banner-tote-1435320
> Photos:
> View attachment 3715375
> View attachment 3715377
> View attachment 3715379
> View attachment 3715380
> View attachment 3715387
> 
> 
> Additional photos:
> http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/lalabanana1398/library/?sort=3&evt=email_share_media&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You in advance for your time


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

babytired said:


> Hi Terite
> Could you help me with this trench coat please ...
> Item link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/As-NEW-Bu...179535?hash=item21273c3b4f:g:jpAAAOSw8HBZJOAN
> Seller: shopaholic25_st
> Thank you for your time


Looks good.
t


----------



## babytired

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


Thank you very much for your prompt reply!!! xx


----------



## terite

babytired said:


> Thank you very much for your prompt reply!!! xx


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Csos22

Hi I purchased this Burberry Brit coat off eBay and I wanted to see if you could help me authenticate it. 
tem Name (if you know it): Burberry Brit
Link (if available):http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Trench-coat-Spring-Jacket-Red-NWT-6-/152550710596?txnId=0
I uploaded some additional pictures as well.


----------



## terite

Csos22 said:


> View attachment 3715819
> View attachment 3715821
> View attachment 3715822
> View attachment 3715823
> View attachment 3715825
> View attachment 3715826
> View attachment 3715827
> View attachment 3715828
> View attachment 3715819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I purchased this Burberry Brit coat off eBay and I wanted to see if you could help me authenticate it.
> tem Name (if you know it): Burberry Brit
> Link (if available):http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Trench-coat-Spring-Jacket-Red-NWT-6-/152550710596?txnId=0
> I uploaded some additional pictures as well.


Fake - you should return it- it should be easy - Burberry is even spelled incorrectly on the content tag.
t


----------



## Peach08

terite said:


> Can't say yet - get a photo of the content tag, entire scarf better shot of the fringe.
> t



Hello Terite
Here is the only additional photo the seller was able to provide
She mentions that there is no care label tag


----------



## lalabanana

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


Thank you so much for the quick response!!!!!


----------



## terite

lalabanana said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response!!!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> Hello Terite
> Here is the only additional photo the seller was able to provide
> She mentions that there is no care label tag
> View attachment 3716502


All I can say is that what I see - looks ok - the tag looks right - I would need to see more to be certain
t


----------



## Peach08

terite said:


> All I can say is that what I see - looks ok - the tag looks right - I would need to see more to be certain
> t



Thank you
The seller is local so I will be picking up the item on Saturday 
I'll post other pictures once received

I have one more, from same seller








Thank you so much for all your help!!


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> Thank you
> The seller is local so I will be picking up the item on Saturday
> I'll post other pictures once received
> 
> I have one more, from same seller
> 
> View attachment 3717074
> View attachment 3717075
> View attachment 3717076
> View attachment 3717078
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help!!


You need a photo of the zipper pull, the snap the made in tag, the serial number
t


----------



## Y. Isabel

please authenticate my Burberry trench coat. Thanks.


----------



## terite

Y. Isabel said:


> please authenticate my Burberry trench coat. Thanks.


genuine
t


----------



## Panda099

Hi! Can anyone take a look at this bag? It's apparently vintage 1980s Burberry. I'm dubious about It's authenticity as the inner lining is not aligned. 
Any opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## terite

Panda099 said:


> Hi! Can anyone take a look at this bag? It's apparently vintage 1980s Burberry. I'm dubious about It's authenticity as the inner lining is not aligned.
> Any opinions are greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718109
> View attachment 3718110
> View attachment 3718111
> View attachment 3718112
> View attachment 3718113


Is it genuine leather?
I have seen vintage bags AND newer bags with linings that do not line up.
t


----------



## anithic

Hi! I've been eyeing this trench for awhile. Is it authentic?


Name: Cotton Sateen Navy Trench
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...avy-cotton-trench-coat-burberry-1342794.shtml





Thank you!


----------



## terite

anithic said:


> Hi! I've been eyeing this trench for awhile. Is it authentic?
> 
> 
> Name: Cotton Sateen Navy Trench
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...avy-cotton-trench-coat-burberry-1342794.shtml
> View attachment 3719185
> View attachment 3719186
> View attachment 3719188
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Send a photo of the inside, and the content tag.
t


----------



## Peach08

terite said:


> You need a photo of the zipper pull, the snap the made in tag, the serial number
> t



Here are the additional pictures


----------



## magdalinka

Hi. Bought this scarf at a local resale shop. Was sure of its authenticity until I realized that this style seems to be made in Italy, not Scotland. It is 28'X100'.
Please help put my mind at ease.

Thank you so much for your knowledge and time.


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> Here are the additional pictures
> 
> View attachment 3719766
> View attachment 3719767
> View attachment 3719768
> View attachment 3719769


These look good
t


----------



## terite

magdalinka said:


> Hi. Bought this scarf at a local resale shop. Was sure of its authenticity until I realized that this style seems to be made in Italy, not Scotland. It is 28'X100'.
> Please help put my mind at ease.
> 
> Thank you so much for your knowledge and time.
> View attachment 3719822
> View attachment 3719823
> View attachment 3719824


oh dear - fake - can you return it?
t


----------



## Peach08

terite said:


> These look good
> t



Thank you Terite [emoji18][emoji854]


----------



## magdalinka

terite said:


> oh dear - fake - can you return it?
> t


Thank you so much! This is so disappointing, I got all excited but I would much rather not walk around with a fake. Unfortunately I already took the tag off, so in the trash it goes. 
Thank you again for your time.


----------



## terite

Peach08 said:


> Thank you Terite [emoji18][emoji854]


You are welcome.
t


----------



## qwerzxcv

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this bag! I got it as a gift so dont know the seller details - sincere apologies 

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## terite

qwerzxcv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag! I got it as a gift so dont know the seller details - sincere apologies
> 
> Thank you so much in advance
> View attachment 3720720
> View attachment 3720721
> View attachment 3720722
> View attachment 3720723
> View attachment 3720724
> View attachment 3720725
> View attachment 3720726
> View attachment 3720727
> View attachment 3720728
> View attachment 3720729


It's always the "gifts."
Fake
I have never seen that style of fake before.
t


----------



## qwerzxcv

terite said:


> It's always the "gifts."
> Fake
> I have never seen that style of fake before.
> t


Thank you for the reply
I lied  i bought it off a private group site and never ever thought I'll fall into traps like that


----------



## terite

qwerzxcv said:


> Thank you for the reply
> I lied  i bought it off a private group site and never ever thought I'll fall into traps like that


I hope you didn't pay too much - those sites are full of fakes.
t


----------



## Ginchy

Looking to buy this from eBay, help authenticating please?  Waiting for the seller to respond with the item code. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Hous...%3A79ce693315c0ab64836e17d1fff7de3f%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## terite

Ginchy said:


> View attachment 3721057
> View attachment 3721058
> View attachment 3721059
> View attachment 3721060
> View attachment 3721061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to buy this from eBay, help authenticating please?  Waiting for the seller to respond with the item code.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-House-Check-Tote-handbag-/182598728520?hash=item2a83bb7b48:g:woYAAOSwa~BYcm8v&_trkparms=pageci%3A2274da04-4a28-11e7-82dd-74dbd180ee08%7Cparentrq%3A79ce693315c0ab64836e17d1fff7de3f%7Ciid%3A2


I think you need to participate in the forums before you ask for free authentications.
t


----------



## Ginchy

I used to be active a few years ago but I can't remember my login or what email I used to use. Oh well it was worth trying I guess?


----------



## schmile

Hello,

would really appreciate your kind help on this. thank you so much in advance!! 

Item Name : Burberry Cashmere Scarf
Item Number : 103812541
Seller ID : olevia.explorer
Item Link : http://carousell.com/p/103812541


----------



## terite

Ginchy said:


> I used to be active a few years ago but I can't remember my login or what email I used to use. Oh well it was worth trying I guess?


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

schmile said:


> Hello,
> 
> would really appreciate your kind help on this. thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> Item Name : Burberry Cashmere Scarf
> Item Number : 103812541
> Seller ID : olevia.explorer
> Item Link : http://carousell.com/p/103812541


Send a photo of the content tag - all parts.
t


----------



## schmile

terite said:


> Send a photo of the content tag - all parts.
> t



thank you terite. here's a photo just sent by the seller.


----------



## p0rkchop

Hello, Hope you are well. I bought this scarf off a good seller but I'm having doubts. The color looks off to me and  the tag was definitely resown on (see bottom picture) 

Item Name : BURBERRY Beige Tan Nova Check Womens Luxury 100% Lambswool - 12" x 57"
Item Number : 142386899602
Seller ID : gooseguy84
Item Link : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/142386899602?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Extra photos.

https://ibb.co/geY5YF
https://ibb.co/mk6QYF
https://ibb.co/eDCXDF
https://ibb.co/ftLxfv
https://ibb.co/dreq0v
https://ibb.co/ccMg7a
https://ibb.co/inU17a


----------



## terite

schmile said:


> thank you terite. here's a photo just sent by the seller.
> 
> View attachment 3721993


Should be more than one side
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hello, Hope you are well. I bought this scarf off a good seller but I'm having doubts. The color looks off to me and  the tag was definitely resown on (see bottom picture)
> 
> Item Name : BURBERRY Beige Tan Nova Check Womens Luxury 100% Lambswool - 12" x 57"
> Item Number : 142386899602
> Seller ID : gooseguy84
> Item Link : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/142386899602?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Extra photos.
> 
> https://ibb.co/geY5YF
> https://ibb.co/mk6QYF
> https://ibb.co/eDCXDF
> https://ibb.co/ftLxfv
> https://ibb.co/dreq0v
> https://ibb.co/ccMg7a
> https://ibb.co/inU17a


I'm not sure what that is - the label looks ok, but the scarf does not. Is it wool? 
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> I'm not sure what that is - the label looks ok, but the scarf does not. Is it wool?
> t


Thanks for taking a look. I'm not convinced it's 100% lambswool but will check in more detail tonight. It's older and piling so who knows. Am I right to say the tag was definitely reattached? I wouldn't expect Burberry to stitch through off center like that and look so sloppy.

Do you think I have enough grounds to return as non authentic or is there a chance that scarf is real?


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thanks for taking a look. I'm not convinced it's 100% lambswool but will check in more detail tonight. It's older and piling so who knows. Am I right to say the tag was definitely reattached? I wouldn't expect Burberry to stitch through off center like that and look so sloppy.
> 
> Do you think I have enough grounds to return as non authentic or is there a chance that scarf is real?


You could return it as ITEM NOT AS Described - that way the return goes through. The scarf looks out of proportion, too thin and the fringe looks wrong - the label looks good. 
t


----------



## prd2bascorpio

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if this Burberry Prorsum coat on sale in ebay is authenticate.

Item Name: Burberry-Prorsum-Womens-Plum-Heavy-Wool-Trench-Coat-Jacket-Size-Medium-M
Item ID: 272492726862
Seller: wegomegoyougo2
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pr...726862?hash=item3f71d50a4e:g:hLkAAOSwA3dYWb6Z

I am a little worried as the size tag just says M instead of a number size. I have two Burberry trench coats which both have numbered sizes.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

prd2bascorpio said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if this Burberry Prorsum coat on sale in ebay is authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry-Prorsum-Womens-Plum-Heavy-Wool-Trench-Coat-Jacket-Size-Medium-M
> Item ID: 272492726862
> Seller: wegomegoyougo2
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pr...726862?hash=item3f71d50a4e:g:hLkAAOSwA3dYWb6Z
> 
> I am a little worried as the size tag just says M instead of a number size. I have two Burberry trench coats which both have numbered sizes.
> 
> Thank you so much!!


Authentic
t


----------



## prd2bascorpio

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you! 

What do you think of the tag?


----------



## terite

prd2bascorpio said:


> Thank you!
> 
> What do you think of the tag?


All of the tags look good - also this is a PRORSUM coat - top of the line/most expensive. And not (really) a trench coat. Great color too.
t


----------



## schmile

terite said:


> Should be more than one side
> t





schmile said:


> Hello,
> 
> would really appreciate your kind help on this. thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> Item Name : Burberry Cashmere Scarf
> Item Number : 103812541
> Seller ID : olevia.explorer
> Item Link : http://carousell.com/p/103812541



hello terite,

thanks again for your help, these are both sides of the content tags. 

View attachment 3723589


----------



## terite

schmile said:


> hello terite,
> 
> thanks again for your help, these are both sides of the content tags.
> View attachment 3723577
> View attachment 3723589


looks good
t


----------



## schmile

terite said:


> looks good
> t



thank you terite.  have a great day ahead!


----------



## terite

schmile said:


> thank you terite.  have a great day ahead!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## JGillham

Found this at the thrift shop. Is very good quality, thick fabric. Unsure if it real or not though. Any help is very much appreciated


----------



## p0rkchop

Thank you Terite. I really appreciate you


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T!

Would you mind taking a peak at this one? I love the nova print but always get nervous about color transfer so I figured this was a good option 

Item: raspberry craigwell hobo
Seller: cashinmybag
Item# 125491
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-craigwell-tan-red-coated-canvas-hobo

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!


----------



## LovetheLux

Dear authenticators, can you please authenticate this cape? The Burberry tag looks odd to me  Thank You!


----------



## terite

JGillham said:


> Found this at the thrift shop. Is very good quality, thick fabric. Unsure if it real or not though. Any help is very much appreciated


Send a clear/straight on photo of the Burberry stamp, the Made in tag - the inside of the bag
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thank you Terite. I really appreciate you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T!
> 
> Would you mind taking a peak at this one? I love the nova print but always get nervous about color transfer so I figured this was a good option
> 
> Item: raspberry craigwell hobo
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item# 125491
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-craigwell-tan-red-coated-canvas-hobo
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!


Need to see the inside of the bag, and the made in tag.
This style of nova check is vulnerable to color transfer IMO - just keep it away from your jeans etc.
t


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Dear authenticators, can you please authenticate this cape? The Burberry tag looks odd to me  Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725583
> View attachment 3725584
> View attachment 3725585
> View attachment 3725587
> View attachment 3725591
> View attachment 3725592


Does it say Burberry anywhere on the tag?
Is it wool?
No red flags for me.
t


----------



## LovetheLux

terite said:


> Does it say Burberry anywhere on the tag?
> Is it wool?
> No red flags for me.
> t



Thanks so much t  Hope you have a great weekend!

It says it's 90% wool and 10% cashmere


----------



## JGillham

terite said:


> Need to see the inside of the bag, and the made in tag.
> This style of nova check is vulnerable to color transfer IMO - just keep it away from your jeans etc.
> t





terite said:


> Send a clear/straight on photo of the Burberry stamp, the Made in tag - the inside of the bag
> t


----------



## Klokie

Hi I hope you are having a great day! I need your help, found this at a thrift shop, really thrilled because it would be my very first burberry but really need your help to authenticate it, thanks so much in advance!


----------



## YunBw

Hi, I wonder if any of these scarves are fake? All seller have good rating, but want to make sure because I'm buying it for someone. Thank you


----------



## terite

That made in tag looks messing on the edge - but I have seen that before - no red flags for me.
t


----------



## terite

YunBw said:


> Hi, I wonder if any of these scarves are fake? All seller have good rating, but want to make sure because I'm buying it for someone. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726947
> View attachment 3726948
> View attachment 3726949
> View attachment 3726950
> View attachment 3726951
> View attachment 3726952
> View attachment 3726953
> View attachment 3726954


I think you have to participate in the forums - not just ask for free authentications.
t


----------



## YunBw

terite said:


> I think you have to participate in the forums - not just ask for free authentications.
> t


I'm really not familiar with luxury brand for bag or accessories for woman, as I'm a guy I familiar with men luxury brand... tbh I kind made this account to make ask some guidance for getting a gift for my girlfriend and if possibility give my opinion on some topic. I will try to participle if I find a topic I have knowledge about.

So I assume it's safe to say I could buy either the first and third scarf?

Thank you


----------



## terite

Klokie said:


> Hi I hope you are having a great day! I need your help, found this at a thrift shop, really thrilled because it would be my very first burberry but really need your help to authenticate it, thanks so much in advance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726863
> View attachment 3726864
> View attachment 3726865
> View attachment 3726866
> View attachment 3726867


Looks a bit unusual to me - any content tag? Never seen that type of edge before.
t


----------



## Klokie

terite said:


> Looks a bit unusual to me - any content tag? Never seen that type of edge before.
> t


Thanks for looking at it, unfortunately it only has that "Burberry London" tag, the other tag attached is the price tag from the store..the material seems like cotton to my feel..not sure it that matters, thanks again!


----------



## Vince_AC

I purchased two different bags from a woman at a yard sale.  She told me her husband bought them in Dubai on a business trip and that they are authentic.  Here's the first one:

http://imgur.com/a/NWGIj

And here is the second one:

http://imgur.com/a/onrAK

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## terite

Vince_AC said:


> I purchased two different bags from a woman at a yard sale.  She told me her husband bought them in Dubai on a business trip and that they are authentic.  Here's the first one:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/NWGIj
> 
> And here is the second one:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/onrAK
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


fakes
t


----------



## Klokie

Klokie said:


> Thanks for looking at it, unfortunately it only has that "Burberry London" tag, the other tag attached is the price tag from the store..the material seems like cotton to my feel..not sure it that matters, thanks again!





terite said:


> Looks a bit unusual to me - any content tag? Never seen that type of edge before.
> t


Hi t,
Please let me know if mine is fake as well..good thing is that I can still return it if it is indeed not real.. Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

Klokie said:


> Hi t,
> Please let me know if mine is fake as well..good thing is that I can still return it if it is indeed not real.. Thank you so much!


I am not sure - The tag looks good, but the item does not.
t


----------



## Klokie

terite said:


> I am not sure - The tag looks good, but the item does not.
> t


Thank you so much for looking at it! Have a nice day!


----------



## terite

Klokie said:


> Thank you so much for looking at it! Have a nice day!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## -flawless-

Hi terite, could you please take a look at this for me please? It's a birthday gift from a friend. 








Thank you in advance!!'n


----------



## MsHolly

Hi! Please let know if this wallet is fake. Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi! Please let know if this wallet is fake. Thanks so much!


genuine
t


----------



## terite

-flawless- said:


> Hi terite, could you please take a look at this for me please? It's a birthday gift from a friend.
> 
> View attachment 3730186
> View attachment 3730188
> View attachment 3730189
> View attachment 3730191
> View attachment 3730194
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!'n


The scarf looks good - so does the content tag. Does it feel like cashmere?
t


----------



## kiwiaz

Hi, I purchased this Burberry quilted jacket recently but the jacket looks different from my other Burberry items.  And I couldn't find the style name. Could please take a look and authenticate this coat for me? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kjack25

Addy said:


> Need straight on, close pics of all fabric tags, plastic tag


HI I have had my eye on this pink nova check Burberry bag today. Its on poshmark being sold by Classykloset. Poshmark doesn't use item numbers so I will link the item below. Should I steer clear of this one or does it look real?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-pink-Nova-check-bag-5945dec8713fde8e4002c9c8


----------



## Kjack25

Kjack25 said:


> HI I have had my eye on this pink nova check Burberry bag today. Its on poshmark being sold by Classykloset. Poshmark doesn't use item numbers so I will link the item below. Should I steer clear of this one or does it look real?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-pink-Nova-check-bag-5945dec8713fde8e4002c9c8


Okay I will ask the seller. So this bag should have two additional tags? One in plastic and one in fabric?


----------



## Kjack25

Kjack25 said:


> HI I have had my eye on this pink nova check Burberry bag today. Its on poshmark being sold by Classykloset. Poshmark doesn't use item numbers so I will link the item below. Should I steer clear of this one or does it look real?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-pink-Nova-check-bag-5945dec8713fde8e4002c9c8


Addy
The seller said the pictures on the posting show all the tags straight on.


----------



## Johncatman

Hello, folks, I am looking to buy my son a graduation present. I saw this nova check shirt on eBay for a reasonable price and want to make sure it's authentic before taking the plunge. Thank you so much!

http://imgur.com/a/6lw6J


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> Hi, I purchased this Burberry quilted jacket recently but the jacket looks different from my other Burberry items.  And I couldn't find the style name. Could please take a look and authenticate this coat for me? Thanks a lot.
> View attachment 3735348
> View attachment 3735349
> View attachment 3735347
> View attachment 3735350
> View attachment 3735351
> View attachment 3735352
> View attachment 3735353
> View attachment 3735354


Burberry Brit - might explain the difference (compare to Burberry London/Burbery)
genuine
t


----------



## terite

Kjack25 said:


> HI I have had my eye on this pink nova check Burberry bag today. Its on poshmark being sold by Classykloset. Poshmark doesn't use item numbers so I will link the item below. Should I steer clear of this one or does it look real?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-pink-Nova-check-bag-5945dec8713fde8e4002c9c8


That link does not work for me - or it is sold.
t


----------



## terite

Kjack25 said:


> Okay I will ask the seller. So this bag should have two additional tags? One in plastic and one in fabric?


We can't tell unless we see the item - new pieces have a plastic piece - this is a resale website - so the interior tags would be important to see.
t


----------



## terite

Johncatman said:


> Hello, folks, I am looking to buy my son a graduation present. I saw this nova check shirt on eBay for a reasonable price and want to make sure it's authentic before taking the plunge. Thank you so much!
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/6lw6J


This is a vintage Burberry shirt that has been the victim of a bad alteration. 
t


----------



## MsHolly

Hi! Please let me know if this hat looks genuine. Thanks so much!


----------



## Johncatman

terite said:


> This is a vintage Burberry shirt that has been the victim of a bad alteration.
> t


How are you able to tell, could you please inform me for future refrence? Is the issue with the back of the shirt?

Thanks again for all your help!

Link to the album


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi! Please let me know if this hat looks genuine. Thanks so much!


genuine
t


----------



## terite

Johncatman said:


> How are you able to tell, could you please inform me for future refrence? Is the issue with the back of the shirt?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!
> 
> Link to the album


How can I tell if it was altered? It is an old shirt and would be boxy at the back - this one had someone sew in two seams at the back
t


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T -

May I ask for your help on this coat?

Item: quilted coat (children's)
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 126152
Link:https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-children-purple-nylon-casual-jacket-size-14y

Thank you so much for any help you can provide


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T -
> 
> May I ask for your help on this coat?
> 
> Item: quilted coat (children's)
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: 126152
> Link:https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-children-purple-nylon-casual-jacket-size-14y
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you can provide


Authentic Burberry Children
t


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

Hello all!
Is this bag the real deal?  Thanks!


Item name:  Preowned Burberry Women’s The Patchwork Canvas Shoulder Bag
Item Number: tel:122552030489
Seller ID: hinakeplace
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-Bu...030489?hash=item1c88ab9519:g:KggAAOSwblZZJjt1


----------



## terite

JenJenH8Fakes said:


> Hello all!
> Is this bag the real deal?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item name:  Preowned Burberry Women’s The Patchwork Canvas Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: tel:122552030489
> Seller ID: hinakeplace
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-Bu...030489?hash=item1c88ab9519:g:KggAAOSwblZZJjt1


Looks fake to me
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Authentic Burberry Children
> t



You are truly amazing T - thank you so much for your incredibly prompt help.


----------



## JenJenH8Fakes

terite said:


> Looks fake to me
> t



Thank you t!!!


----------



## MirandaJane

Hi! Thank you so much for this thread! I won a bidding on ebay but doubtful of its authenticity so haven't paid. (Seller replied late on my queries.) Would really, really appreciate if you help me with this. This is my first burberry if ever.  Thanks so much!!!

Item name: Burberry Small Buckle Bag
Item number: 292157269818
Seller ID: instantyuio1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292157269818 

Adding pix which sent to me via pm.





THANKS AGAIN!!! [emoji182]


----------



## terite

MirandaJane said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for this thread! I won a bidding on ebay but doubtful of its authenticity so haven't paid. (Seller replied late on my queries.) Would really, really appreciate if you help me with this. This is my first burberry if ever.  Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Small Buckle Bag
> Item number: 292157269818
> Seller ID: instantyuio1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292157269818
> 
> Adding pix which sent to me via pm.
> 
> View attachment 3738318
> View attachment 3738319
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!! [emoji182]


I can't see the details clearly enough - can you read that serial number? Send a photo of the inside fabric tag.
t


----------



## terite

JenJenH8Fakes said:


> Thank you t!!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Johncatman

Hello, @terite I have found another Nova Check Shirt on eBay and want to clear the air on if this one looks correct. Hopefully without any botched modifications. Thank you for your time.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-Burber...e-Plaid-Button-Down-Shirt-Medium/112446621289


----------



## terite

Johncatman said:


> Hello, @terite I have found another Nova Check Shirt on eBay and want to clear the air on if this one looks correct. Hopefully without any botched modifications. Thank you for your time.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mint-Burber...e-Plaid-Button-Down-Shirt-Medium/112446621289


genuine
t


----------



## ImABeautifulButterfly

Please authenticate these:
Link 1:  http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-...3D263042039422&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460

Link 2:
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-...%3Acfed8f5115c0ab19b0739e3cfff75835%7Ciid%3A4

Looking forward to your response ASAP. 

Thank you and all the best!


----------



## terite

ImABeautifulButterfly said:


> Please authenticate these:
> Link 1:  http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Army-Green-Hooded-Jacket-Coat-Size-8-UK-6-USA-/263042109502?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20150519202357%26meid%3D378116d81a394578861f4f98740ebf5b%26pid%3D100408%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D25%26sd%3D263042039422&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460
> 
> Link 2:
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Beige-Cropped-Trench-Coat-3-4-Bell-Sleeve-Length-Size-10-/263042039422?hash=item3d3e86fe7e:g:ux4AAOSwXY5ZRKff&_trkparms=pageci%3A43355958-574c-11e7-9443-74dbd1807785%7Cparentrq%3Acfed8f5115c0ab19b0739e3cfff75835%7Ciid%3A4
> 
> Looking forward to your response ASAP.
> 
> Thank you and all the best!


I think you need to contribute to the forums before you ask for free authentications.
t


----------



## rachiem

Item Name: Burberry red heart parades scarf
Item Number:232346519627
Seller ID:The Childrens society
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Heart-Printed-Camel-Giant-Check-Cashmere-Scarf/232346519627?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=43781&meid=b209a57af27945d7b607979148e92259&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=232378778222

Please if anyone could take a look at this for me...
Further pics:
http://s225.photobucket.com/user/rachiem_photo/story


----------



## rachiem




----------



## rachiem




----------



## rachiem




----------



## MsHolly

Hi! Finally got new pictures of that child's skirt made in china. Thanks for taking a look at it again Let me know if you need more pictures.


----------



## terite

rachiem said:


>


Love it.
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi! Finally got new pictures of that child's skirt made in china. Thanks for taking a look at it again Let me know if you need more pictures.


Send a clear photo of the Burberry label - that one is too blurry.
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Send a clear photo of the Burberry label - that one is too blurry.
> t


Here ya go. Hopefully this is better.


----------



## ImABeautifulButterfly

terite said:


> I think you need to contribute to the forums before you ask for free authentications.
> t



Hi there!
Apologies for that as I am new to the forum.
I am really eager to have the items authenticated and hoping to seek your assistance.
Please let me know how I can go about this matter and how I can contribute to the forum. 
Your assistance shall be greatly appreciated.
All the best!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Here ya go. Hopefully this is better.
> View attachment 3740347
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740350


Authentic
t


----------



## shadesofblack07

Hi, I was wondering if you guys could help authenticate this for me. Thank you!


----------



## terite

shadesofblack07 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you guys could help authenticate this for me. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3746359
> View attachment 3746360
> View attachment 3746362
> View attachment 3746365
> 
> What is on the buttons? Any other tags?
> t


----------



## shadesofblack07

Hi t,

Thank you for taking a look at it for me. Here is a close up of the buttons. I believe that's all the tags. 

Thank you!


----------



## terite

shadesofblack07 said:


> Hi t,
> 
> Thank you for taking a look at it for me. Here is a close up of the buttons. I believe that's all the tags.
> 
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3746421


Well, there is nothing (of today's) Burberry about it except for the blue Burberry London Label sewn on the side - and is that a bit of burberry trim on the inside edge of the pockets? Burberry made some unusual licensing arrangements with some men's wear companies so THIS MIGHT BE a product of one of those situations. It would be a well made jacket that is about 20 years old, (BUT NOT MADE BY BURBERRY) and I would not buy or sell it if I was looking for (specifically) Burberry design. But if you just want a nice jacket and this fits - then go for it.
t


----------



## shadesofblack07

terite said:


> Well, there is nothing (of today's) Burberry about it except for the blue Burberry London Label sewn on the side - and is that a bit of burberry trim on the inside edge of the pockets? Burberry made some unusual licensing arrangements with some men's wear companies so THIS MIGHT BE a product of one of those situations. It would be a well made jacket that is about 20 years old, (BUT NOT MADE BY BURBERRY) and I would not buy or sell it if I was looking for (specifically) Burberry design. But if you just want a nice jacket and this fits - then go for it.
> t



Thank you for your input t,

Much appreciated!


----------



## Lias

Hi. Please help authenticate. I am afraid It is fake(((https://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=371949481236&txnId=940747251024


----------



## terite

Lias said:


> View attachment 3746856
> View attachment 3746857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Please help authenticate. I am afraid It is fake(((https://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=371949481236&txnId=940747251024


Well, you have a Burberry Brit paper tag and a Burberry London tag on the actual shirt. Stitching looks wrong on the content tag. The ebay link does not work for me.
t


----------



## Lias

terite said:


> Well, you have a Burberry Brit paper tag and a Burberry London tag on the actual shirt. Stitching looks wrong on the content tag. The ebay link does not work for me.
> t


Thank you for answering! Seller liriodavale66 and another link http://r.ebay.com/1G2pY1


----------



## Lias

I already bought from this seller a scarf. He is also a replica?!


----------



## terite

Lias said:


> I already bought from this seller a scarf. He is also a replica?!


What I don't like is how on many of this seller's items, the tags are mixed up - just like your polo - Burberry Brit tags, but London label, and a fake button plastic bag. Your polo has bad stitching where the label is attached. The scarf, I can't say - photos are not adequate to tell, but I would not buy a Burberry without the labels - where is this stuff coming from that the labels would be missing? Or, labels mixed up? Red flags for me.
t


----------



## Lias

Thank you very much!!! It will be a lesson for me( I try to refaynd  these "Burberry" items(


----------



## terite

Lias said:


> Thank you very much!!! It will be a lesson for me( I try to refaynd  these "Burberry" items(


Maybe try "item not as described" - might work best.
t


----------



## Lover1234567

Hi all, I would really like to purchase this burberry scarf, can I please have it authenticated? TIA!!

Item name: Auth BNWT BURBERRY 100% Cashmere Classic Check Camel Scarf Large
Item number: 182639239884
Seller: sweetflowersweetkiss (398)
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-BNW...239884?hash=item2a8625a2cc:g:~F8AAOSwXXxZUbSn


----------



## terite

Lover1234567 said:


> Hi all, I would really like to purchase this burberry scarf, can I please have it authenticated? TIA!!
> 
> Item name: Auth BNWT BURBERRY 100% Cashmere Classic Check Camel Scarf Large
> Item number: 182639239884
> Seller: sweetflowersweetkiss (398)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-BNW...239884?hash=item2a8625a2cc:g:~F8AAOSwXXxZUbSn


looks good
t


----------



## MsHolly

Hello and happy 4th of July weekend! I just got this headband and just wanted to make sure it looks good. I thought they have serial numbers inside, so please let me know what you think. Only thing I found is inside tag which appears to be glued on and stitched on the ends of the tag. Thank you!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hello and happy 4th of July weekend! I just got this headband and just wanted to make sure it looks good. I thought they have serial numbers inside, so please let me know what you think. Only thing I found is inside tag which appears to be glued on and stitched on the ends of the tag. Thank you!
> View attachment 3749179
> View attachment 3749180
> View attachment 3749181
> View attachment 3749182


looks good
t


----------



## Johncatman

Thanks again for all you do, I ended up buying this shirt and I am waiting for it to come in. Can you verify this is authentic based on pictures? Thank you!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/132216894161 

Much appreciated


----------



## bagdabaggies

Hi all, I would like this bag to be authenticated please. 

Much appreciated.

Item name: Burberry Crossbody bag - black
Item number: 122549852155
Seller: jannesa80 (607)
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Here's some photos as well that I shot since the photos from the listing might be a bit blurry:


----------



## terite

Johncatman said:


> Thanks again for all you do, I ended up buying this shirt and I am waiting for it to come in. Can you verify this is authentic based on pictures? Thank you!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/132216894161
> 
> Much appreciated


Send photos of the tags when you get it - 
T


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Hi all, I would like this bag to be authenticated please.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Item name: Burberry Crossbody bag - black
> Item number: 122549852155
> Seller: jannesa80 (607)
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-Crossbody-Bag-Black/122549852155?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Here's some photos as well that I shot since the photos from the listing might be a bit blurry:
> 
> View attachment 3749756
> View attachment 3749757
> 
> View attachment 3749759
> View attachment 3749758


Send photos of the Made in tag, the black lining
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> Send photos of the Made in tag, the black lining
> t



Here's the photo of the lining. For some reason I can't find any made in label in the bag.


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Here's the photo of the lining. For some reason I can't find any made in label in the bag.
> View attachment 3749908
> View attachment 3749909
> View attachment 3749910
> View attachment 3749911
> View attachment 3749912
> View attachment 3749913


This is a made in Japan under Burberry license item - so it is not fake - however - it is not Burberry as we know it - price should reflect this.
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> This is a made in Japan under Burberry license item - so it is not fake - however - it is not Burberry as we know it - price should reflect this.
> t


Oh that's an interesting tidbit. Thank you very much for taking your time and authenticating this bag! 
I have one question though. When you mean "its not Burberry as we know it", can that mean it can be interpreted that this bag is like under a "Burberry diffusion line" rather than the main one?


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Oh that's an interesting tidbit. Thank you very much for taking your time and authenticating this bag!
> I have one question though. When you mean "its not Burberry as we know it", can that mean it can be interpreted that this bag is like under a "Burberry diffusion line" rather than the main one?


Interesting question - well, not exactly a diffusion line - as these bags were pre Blue label/black label, and I guess are vintage. I have handled quite  a few and they are not of good quality, but they use burberry fabrics etc. and are licensed, so they are not fake. 

Perfume bags - free with purchase bags are not fakes either - it is frustrating to see these bags sold for high prices - taking advantage of buyers.
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> Interesting question - well, not exactly a diffusion line - as these bags were pre Blue label/black label, and I guess are vintage. I have handled quite  a few and they are not of good quality, but they use burberry fabrics etc. and are licensed, so they are not fake.
> 
> Perfume bags - free with purchase bags are not fakes either - it is frustrating to see these bags sold for high prices - taking advantage of buyers.
> t



Oh my that is certainly interesting, I would have never guessed based on the bag itself to be old as it doesn't seem like its aged design wise for it to be "vintage". I even compared the hardware of it to the proper Burberry ones and I would never have guessed at all without your knowledge. 

So far with the one I have quality wise is actually good even though the previous owner used it as a workhorse. Maybe I got lucky, lol. I purchased it at a reasonable price which reflects of what you said about this bag's original origin anyway so its all good.

I'm so with you on the "perfume bags", its frustrating to see it being sold at absurd prices.

Again thanks for authenticating and sharing your wisdom, I learn something new everyday.


----------



## valntine quinn

TwiNnie said:


> Here's another one that interests me. Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry check scarf
> Item Number: 281247158330
> Seller ID: kmarie198911
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281247158330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## valntine quinn

I'm not sure if I have posted in the right place pease re direct me if I havnt. I have this bag , I was wondering can authentic Burberrys be made in turkey the plaque on the inside of the bag says burberry long , under it says made in turkey


----------



## valntine quinn

valntine quinn said:


> I'm not sure if I have posted in the right place pease re direct me if I havnt. I have this bag , I was wondering can authentic Burberrys be made in turkey the plaque on the inside of the bag says burberry london , under it says made in turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750244


----------



## cc_1028

Hi Terite, please kindly help to authenticate this bag. There is no "Burberry" logo on shoulder strap hardware. Thank you and wish you have a nice long weekend!


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Oh my that is certainly interesting, I would have never guessed based on the bag itself to be old as it doesn't seem like its aged design wise for it to be "vintage". I even compared the hardware of it to the proper Burberry ones and I would never have guessed at all without your knowledge.
> 
> So far with the one I have quality wise is actually good even though the previous owner used it as a workhorse. Maybe I got lucky, lol. I purchased it at a reasonable price which reflects of what you said about this bag's original origin anyway so its all good.
> 
> I'm so with you on the "perfume bags", its frustrating to see it being sold at absurd prices.
> 
> Again thanks for authenticating and sharing your wisdom, I learn something new everyday.



Purses are oddly referred to as "vintage" when they are not really that old - it was a new concept to me too - I was used to vintage meaning 1940 or something.
t


----------



## terite

valntine quinn said:


> I'm not sure if I have posted in the right place pease re direct me if I havnt. I have this bag , I was wondering can authentic Burberrys be made in turkey the plaque on the inside of the bag says burberry long , under it says made in turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750244


Can you send a better photo of that stamp and the inside of the bag for me?
T
Yes, Burberry is made all over the world. China, Scotland, Turkey, Spain, USA etc.


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Hi Terite, please kindly help to authenticate this bag. There is no "Burberry" logo on shoulder strap hardware. Thank you and wish you have a nice long weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750279
> View attachment 3750280


This looks good.
It is ok that there is no embossed "Burberry" on the hardware.
t


----------



## kobi0279

Hello! I just purchased a burberry wallet from carousell. The seller gave me a huge discount for fast deal. Please help me authenticate. Many many thanks in advance for your help.

Item Name: Burberry Wallet
Seller's Name: nic_underfire
Link: Cool find: Burberry Women's Wallet for S$50 http://carousell.com/p/105579078


----------



## kobi0279

More pics


----------



## terite

kobi0279 said:


> More pics


genuine
t


----------



## kobi0279

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Wow! Thank you terite


----------



## terite

kobi0279 said:


> Wow! Thank you terite


You are welcome.t


----------



## rachaellyndsey

Hi,

I'd really appreciate if you could look at this coat for me please,
Thank you
http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/rachaellyndsey1/library/Burberry Coat


----------



## Aya2

I have this Burberry headband; I want to sell it but want to be sure it's authentic.

Item Name: thin Burberry Novacheck headband


----------



## terite

Aya2 said:


> View attachment 3753388
> View attachment 3753389
> View attachment 3753391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this Burberry headband; I want to sell it but want to be sure it's authentic.
> 
> Item Name: thin Burberry Novacheck headband


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

rachaellyndsey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd really appreciate if you could look at this coat for me please,
> Thank you
> http://s1160.photobucket.com/user/rachaellyndsey1/library/Burberry Coat


Fake
t


----------



## Aya2

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Fake
> t


You are welcome
t


----------



## Ha Bui

Hi friends,
Can you please help me to check the authentication of this bag?
Many thanks from Vietnam 
H.


----------



## cc_1028

Hi Terite, just received another bag needs your kindness help to authenticate. Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

Ha Bui said:


> Hi friends,
> Can you please help me to check the authentication of this bag?
> Many thanks from Vietnam
> H.


Send photos of all tags, front and back
t


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Hi Terite, just received another bag needs your kindness help to authenticate. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3756443
> View attachment 3756444
> View attachment 3756445
> View attachment 3756449
> View attachment 3756450
> View attachment 3756451
> View attachment 3756452


genuine
t


----------



## Ha Bui

terite said:


> Send photos of all tags, front and back
> t


Thank you terite for your reply.
I would like to send you more pics.
Many thanks


----------



## terite

Ha Bui said:


> Thank you terite for your reply.
> I would like to send you more pics.
> Many thanks


Genuine
t


----------



## Johncatman

My Burberry shirt came in, can you verify if this is authentic based on the tags? Thanks again!

https://imgur.com/a/mWW5B


----------



## terite

Johncatman said:


> My Burberry shirt came in, can you verify if this is authentic based on the tags? Thanks again!
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/mWW5B


These tags look good.
t


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Hi Hi! Please help me authenticate thus item , thank you!!! I can provide additional pics. 
Item Name: *BURBERRY Haymarket Check Smithfield Clutch with Strap Chocolate*
Item Number:152022
Seller ID: fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-haymarket-check-smithfield-clutch-with-strap-chocolate-152022


----------



## terite

girlsweetyyy said:


> Hi Hi! Please help me authenticate thus item , thank you!!! I can provide additional pics.
> Item Name: *BURBERRY Haymarket Check Smithfield Clutch with Strap Chocolate*
> Item Number:152022
> Seller ID: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-haymarket-check-smithfield-clutch-with-strap-chocolate-152022


looks good
t


----------



## monicaferg

Can someone please tell me if this is authentic or not? I purchased it online and the seller said it was authentic but the tag makes me think it is not. I am pretty bummed and just looking for confirmation. Thank you!


----------



## terite

monicaferg said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is authentic or not? I purchased it online and the seller said it was authentic but the tag makes me think it is not. I am pretty bummed and just looking for confirmation. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760373
> View attachment 3760374
> View attachment 3760375


Fake 
Return it
t


----------



## Lover1234567

May I know if this leather jacket is authentic? I'm having some doubts as I saw another new seller with zero feedback also selling high priced item at a low starting price and from India as well thank you!

Item name : BURBERRY BRIT Women Black Leather Jacket Size 04 US
Item number : 322587095997
Seller: rolanc_5
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322587095997?redirect=mobile


----------



## terite

Lover1234567 said:


> May I know if this leather jacket is authentic? I'm having some doubts as I saw another new seller with zero feedback also selling high priced item at a low starting price and from India as well thank you!
> 
> Item name : BURBERRY BRIT Women Black Leather Jacket Size 04 US
> Item number : 322587095997
> Seller: rolanc_5
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322587095997?redirect=mobile


It is basic ebay caution not to buy designer goods from sellers with no feedback - or ones who sell multiples of items, or ones who have feedback for selling fakes.
I cannot authenticate this item without photos of all tags, labels, and a zipper pull.
t


----------



## xiaojens

Hello there, i would like to know if this sweater is authentic. Maybe you could help me out. Many thanks!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/5gwu2et11v76iry/AACthuimpi4ngKXuELth6MJ6a?dl=0


----------



## terite

xiaojens said:


> Hello there, i would like to know if this sweater is authentic. Maybe you could help me out. Many thanks!


hmm - no link
t


----------



## xiaojens

Edited!


----------



## terite

xiaojens said:


> Edited!


How about a photo of the item - front and back?
t


----------



## xiaojens

terite said:


> How about a photo of the item - front and back?
> t


added.


----------



## terite

xiaojens said:


> added.


genuine
t


----------



## Polkadot1

Hi ,
I would like some help authenticating a scarf I have just purchased. The images attached are my own images.

Item name: Classic cashmere burberry scarf
Item number:253028973083
Seller ID:fernandmunnie-0
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/253028973083?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3D09089b7737904cd4913c9aa1fdda9735%26bu%3D44087394370%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com.au%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F253028973083%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## terite

Polkadot1 said:


> View attachment 3762327
> View attachment 3762328
> View attachment 3762329
> View attachment 3762331
> View attachment 3762332
> View attachment 3762333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> I would like some help authenticating a scarf I have just purchased. The images attached are my own images.
> 
> Item name: Classic cashmere burberry scarf
> Item number:253028973083
> Seller ID:fernandmunnie-0
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/253028973083?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3D09089b7737904cd4913c9aa1fdda9735%26bu%3D44087394370%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com.au%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F253028973083%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


looks good
t


----------



## Polkadot1

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thankyou so much for responding!
Just out of curiosity, would you know why the thread is so loose on the tag?


----------



## missboss123

Hey can you please authenticate this scarf for me? I already bought it but i have my doubts now
Item name: burberry scarf 90% merino wool 10% cashmere


----------



## terite

missboss123 said:


> View attachment 3763689
> View attachment 3763688
> View attachment 3763691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey can you please authenticate this scarf for me? I already bought it but i have my doubts now
> Item name: burberry scarf 90% merino wool 10% cashmere


I think you need to contribute to the forums before you ask for free authentications - right?
t


----------



## missboss123

Polkadot1 said:


> View attachment 3762327
> View attachment 3762328
> View attachment 3762329
> View attachment 3762331
> View attachment 3762332
> View attachment 3762333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,
> I would like some help authenticating a scarf I have just purchased. The images attached are my own images.
> 
> Item name: Classic cashmere burberry scarf
> Item number:253028973083
> Seller ID:fernandmunnie-0
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/253028973083?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3D09089b7737904cd4913c9aa1fdda9735%26bu%3D44087394370%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com.au%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F253028973083%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


wauw like your scarf  i want one like this to.


----------



## kyliane63

Hello there, i would like to know if this trench is authentic..what production date.
Many thanks!


----------



## songes

Hi everyone!  I would be very grateful if you could help me assess this item. It is a Burberry Banner bag, the seller is adamant the item is authentic. However, I have my concerns regarding the lining. On their official website, all Banner bags seem to have a plain black cotton lining. This one, however... Could it be one of their earlier releases? Thanks in advance for looking.






















p.s. I really have nothing of value to add to general discussions right now, as I am in the middle of a purse crisis,  but I do monitor my favourite threads on a regular basis.


----------



## terite

kyliane63 said:


> Hello there, i would like to know if this trench is authentic..what production date.
> Many thanks!


vintage men's 
genuine
t


----------



## terite

songes said:


> Hi everyone!  I would be very grateful if you could help me assess this item. It is a Burberry Banner bag, the seller is adamant the item is authentic. However, I have my concerns regarding the lining. On their official website, all Banner bags seem to have a plain black cotton lining. This one, however... Could it be one of their earlier releases? Thanks in advance for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I really have nothing of value to add to general discussions right now, as I am in the middle of a purse crisis,  but I do monitor my favourite threads on a regular basis.


Post a clear photo of the Made in tag front and back, the burberry tag, a zipper pull, the inside of the bag/
t


----------



## terite

missboss123 said:


> View attachment 3763689
> View attachment 3763688
> View attachment 3763691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey can you please authenticate this scarf for me? I already bought it but i have my doubts now
> Item name: burberry scarf 90% merino wool 10% cashmere


genuine
t


----------



## missboss123

Hey terite 

So it is real? Because the seller sold more of these scarfs. I have the read the comments after i bought it. That is why I was not sure. 

https://veiling.catawiki.nl/aanbod/vestimentum-trado. 

This is the seller from Litouwen.


----------



## kyliane63

terite said:


> vintage men's
> genuine
> t


thank you TERITE a lot about what year  ?
merci TERITE de quelle annee environ  ?


----------



## kyliane63

Hello there, i would like to know if this wool jacket

is authentic.

Many thanks!


----------



## kyliane63

for my last Burberry I have very big doubts whether it is genuine. the zipper is YKK
thank you very much


----------



## terite

missboss123 said:


> Hey terite
> 
> So it is real? Because the seller sold more of these scarfs. I have the read the comments after i bought it. That is why I was not sure.
> 
> https://veiling.catawiki.nl/aanbod/vestimentum-trado.
> 
> This is the seller from Litouwen.


This link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

kyliane63 said:


> thank you TERITE a lot about what year  ?
> merci TERITE de quelle annee environ  ?


Well, I would guess about 1990.
t


----------



## terite

kyliane63 said:


> for my last Burberry I have very big doubts whether it is genuine. the zipper is YKK
> thank you very much


Genuine - just OLD.
t


----------



## missboss123

terite said:


> This link does not work for me.
> t


 These one's he sold in the weekend and mine was shipped the friday before. 









The last two pictures is not the one i bought. This one says 100% cashmere


----------



## terite

missboss123 said:


> These one's he sold in the weekend and mine was shipped the friday before.
> 
> View attachment 3767653
> 
> View attachment 3767654
> View attachment 3767656
> View attachment 3767657
> View attachment 3767658
> 
> 
> The last two pictures is not the one i bought. This one says 100% cashmere


Those are vintage items but legit.
t


----------



## missboss123

terite said:


> Those are vintage items but legit.
> t


Thank you Terite for all your help! I received the scarf yesterday in the evening and the quality looks really good.


----------



## terite

missboss123 said:


> Thank you Terite for all your help! I received the scarf yesterday in the evening and the quality looks really good.


You are welcome.t


----------



## kyliane63

terite said:


> Genuine - just OLD.
> t


green home harrold is genuine or blue, with the closure ykk my air quality not beautiful. the fabric can end a summer jacket? weird
merci terite


----------



## terite

kyliane63 said:


> green home harrold is genuine or blue, with the closure ykk my air quality not beautiful. the fabric can end a summer jacket? weird
> merci terite


The first one looks like it was made by a second company with Burberry licence - is vintage and genuine, 
second one, genuine Burberry from about 1990.
t


----------



## freepockets

Item Name: Burberry Brit Mens Langley Car Coat
Item Number: 1272688024
Seller ID: Kijiji
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1272688024

I made a thread about this that got lots of views but no reply. What are your thoughts authenticators? The coat has no sewn in care labels. The seller says it is a sample.


----------



## terite

freepockets said:


> Item Name: Burberry Brit Mens Langley Car Coat
> Item Number: 1272688024
> Seller ID: Kijiji
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1272688024
> 
> I made a thread about this that got lots of views but no reply. What are your thoughts authenticators? The coat has no sewn in care labels. The seller says it is a sample.


Need to see more details - tell her to check inside the pockets - how about a photo of the size tag, back of neck, meanwhile - don't pay.
t


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T-

I hope all is well! 

Would you mind taking a peak at this hobo? Thank you so much for any help you can provide!

Item: bridle hobo
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: n/a
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-bridle-nova-check-canvas-brown-leather-hobo

A few more photos to follow


----------



## amstevens714

Here are the last of them - thank you SO much!!


----------



## bagdabaggies

Hi Terite, I would like this bag to be authenticated please. 

Much appreciated 

Item name: Burberry messenger bag
Item number: 322587193052
Seller: lala-lush (1030)
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


I researched the bag and its style name is "Burberry Addison messenger bag" if that's helps.
Also here's photos as well that I shot if you think the photos from the listing aren't enough:


----------



## ipsum

amstevens714 said:


> Here are the last of them - thank you SO much!!


Authentic


----------



## ipsum

Terite, do you remember which year Burberry has Prorsum knight in the lining of their bags?


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Here are the last of them - thank you SO much!!


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Hi Terite, I would like this bag to be authenticated please.
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> Item name: Burberry messenger bag
> Item number: 322587193052
> Seller: lala-lush (1030)
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Messenger-Bag/322587193052?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> I researched the bag and its style name is "Burberry Addison messenger bag" if that's helps.
> Also here's photos as well that I shot if you think the photos from the listing aren't enough:
> 
> View attachment 3771216
> View attachment 3771217
> View attachment 3771219
> View attachment 3771220
> View attachment 3771221
> View attachment 3771222
> View attachment 3771223
> View attachment 3771224
> View attachment 3771225
> 
> 
> View attachment 3771226


It is genuine 
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you so much T!!! I genuinely don't know what I would do without you! Very grateful ❤


----------



## amstevens714

ipsum said:


> Authentic



Thank you for taking a peak ipsum !!


----------



## terite

ipsum said:


> Terite, do you remember which year Burberry has Prorsum knight in the lining of their bags?



Well, the Prorsum line often/still has the knight in the lining of their clothing and their bags - some vintage bags had a version of the knight in the lining - I will think about it ...

LOTS OF FAKES ON EBAY RIGHT NOW - CHECK HERE FIRST.
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much T!!! I genuinely don't know what I would do without you! Very grateful ❤


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you for taking a peak ipsum !!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## ipsum

terite said:


> some vintage bags had a version of the knight in the lining - I will think about it ...


I've a couple of Burberries with this kind of lining which I might list for sale (pic is not taken by me):


I've purchased them from Burberry so they are authentic but I just have forgot which year or decade... I've purchased too many bags. Do you remember better?


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> It is genuine
> t



Thank you very much Terite, I agree with amstevens714 I genuinely don't know what do to without your expertise!


----------



## terite

ipsum said:


> I've a couple of Burberries with this kind of lining which I might list for sale (pic is not taken by me):
> View attachment 3772968
> 
> I've purchased them from Burberry so they are authentic but I just have forgot which year or decade... I've purchased too many bags. Do you remember better?


Post a photo of the bag and maybe I can help
t


----------



## ririi

terite said:


> look between the lining
> t


Couldn't find any information about where the coat was made, I guess the tag has been removed, but I noticed there was this stamp in the neck behind the 'Burberry' tag. I hope you can confirm the coat's authenticity by this and the pictures I sent earlier


----------



## terite

ririi said:


> Couldn't find any information about where the coat was made, I guess the tag has been removed, but I noticed there was this stamp in the neck behind the 'Burberry' tag. I hope you can confirm the coat's authenticity by this and the pictures I sent earlier
> View attachment 3774012
> View attachment 3774013


Yes  - it is an older one (vintage) maybe 2000 - authentic
t


----------



## ririi

terite said:


> Yes  - it is an older one (vintage) maybe 2000 - authentic
> t



Thank you very much!


----------



## Lover1234567

I would like to purchase this burberry scarf. Can I please have it authenticated? TIA!

Item name: 
*Burberry The Classic Cashmere Scarf in Check Camel Check*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557*
*Seller: classy_touch (284 )*
*Item number: 152632908866*


----------



## terite

ririi said:


> Thank you very much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Lover1234567 said:


> I would like to purchase this burberry scarf. Can I please have it authenticated? TIA!
> 
> Item name:
> *Burberry The Classic Cashmere Scarf in Check Camel Check*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-The-Classic-Cashmere-Scarf-in-Check-Camel-Check-/152632908866?hash=item2389a15c42:g:Oe4AAOSwSypY-GFD&nma=true&si=aGhreNHniNgDC1LBC0KDqVq0lKE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557*
> *Seller: classy_touch (284 )*
> *Item number: 152632908866*
> 
> genuine
> t


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Can someone tell me a name of someone who is a professional Burberry authenticator that I can pay. I bought this item already. Thank you!


----------



## bagdabaggies

If its alright Terite can you please authenticate this bag?

TIA & much appreciated 

Item name: Burberry Medium Beat Check Nylon Computer Bag #37413811
Item number: 162599415864
Seller: faari-0 (4)
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Also here's photos (I apologise if some markings are not visible, this bag is is such dark color) as well that I shot if you think the photos from the listing aren't enough. I did in a collage way this time since my pics wouldn't upload individually.


----------



## terite

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Can someone tell me a name of someone who is a professional Burberry authenticator that I can pay. I bought this item already. Thank you!


I know of Authenticate4You - I am sure there are others.
t


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> If its alright Terite can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> TIA & much appreciated
> 
> Item name: Burberry Medium Beat Check Nylon Computer Bag #37413811
> Item number: 162599415864
> Seller: faari-0 (4)
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Medium-Beat-Check-Nylon-Computer-Bag-37413811/162599415864?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Also here's photos (I apologise if some markings are not visible, this bag is is such dark color) as well that I shot if you think the photos from the listing aren't enough. I did in a collage way this time since my pics wouldn't upload individually.
> 
> View attachment 3776557


Authentic.
t


----------



## alwayscoffee89

Item Name: Burberry Red Rucksack Backpack

Thank you!


----------



## terite

alwayscoffee89 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Red Rucksack Backpack
> 
> Thank you!


Genuine
t


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T,

Would you mind taking a peak at this jacket? Thank you so much for any help you can provide!

Item: Burberry quilted jacket
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#:  107201
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-tan-quilted-nylon-casual-jacket-size-m

Thank you!!


----------



## Claudioscapsule77

Can someone please Authenticate 
Burberry horseferry Canterbury tote


----------



## Yo214

Can someone Please authenticate this bag.
Thanks


----------



## terite

Claudioscapsule77 said:


> Can someone please Authenticate
> Burberry horseferry Canterbury tote


genuine
t


----------



## terite

Yo214 said:


> Can someone Please authenticate this bag.
> Thanks


real
t


----------



## Yo214

terite said:


> real
> t


Thanks terite


----------



## terite

Yo214 said:


> Thanks terite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Would you mind taking a peak at this jacket? Thank you so much for any help you can provide!
> 
> Item: Burberry quilted jacket
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#:  107201
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-tan-quilted-nylon-casual-jacket-size-m
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi T 

Just bumping this - I hope that's okay

Thank you!!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Would you mind taking a peak at this jacket? Thank you so much for any help you can provide!
> 
> Item: Burberry quilted jacket
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#:  107201
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-tan-quilted-nylon-casual-jacket-size-m
> 
> Thank you!!


Sorry I missed it - genuine
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Sorry I missed it - genuine
> t



Thank you SO much T. I am so grateful for your help as always


----------



## Speever

hey,

Newbie here! This is so not my thing, but I was given this bag and have no information on it at all. Looking for some help please.


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you SO much T. I am so grateful for your help as always


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Speever said:


> View attachment 3781420
> View attachment 3781421
> View attachment 3781422
> View attachment 3781420
> View attachment 3781422
> View attachment 3781423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey,
> 
> Newbie here! This is so not my thing, but I was given this bag and have no information on it at all. Looking for some help please.


You need more photos - Made in tag front and back, interior of bag, zipper pull - inside of bag.
t


----------



## songes

terite said:


> Post a clear photo of the Made in tag front and back, the burberry tag, a zipper pull, the inside of the bag/
> t


Thanks for the reply and I apologise for not posting back promptly - the seller was on vacation. I requested additional photos and this is what I got:







 When asked for a serial number she replied that it is listed on those "silky" interior tags. I have two burberry bags (admittedly, they're quite old - Manor and Margareth) and they both have their serial numbers printed on the backside of "made in" tags...


----------



## terite

songes said:


> Thanks for the reply and I apologise for not posting back promptly - the seller was on vacation. I requested additional photos and this is what I got:
> View attachment 3781601
> View attachment 3781602
> View attachment 3781603
> View attachment 3781604
> View attachment 3781605
> View attachment 3781606
> 
> When asked for a serial number she replied that it is listed on those "silky" interior tags. I have two burberry bags (admittedly, they're quite old - Manor and Margareth) and they both have their serial numbers printed on the backside of "made in" tags...


These photos look good
t


----------



## KatiaLMtz

Can someone help? On this canterbury


----------



## terite

KatiaLMtz said:


> Can someone help? On this canterbury


Let's see the serial number on the back of the made in tag, and a clear/close photo of one of the knights.
t


----------



## KatiaLMtz

terite said:


> Let's see the serial number on the back of the made in tag, and a clear/close photo of one of the knights.
> t





terite said:


> Let's see the serial number on the back of the made in tag, and a clear/close photo of one of the knights.
> t


----------



## KatiaLMtz

KatiaLMtz said:


> Can someone help? On this canterbury


----------



## terite

And a photo of one of the knights
t


----------



## KatiaLMtz

Thats all I have. I want to buy but I want to make sure its authentic


----------



## songes

terite said:


> These photos look good
> t


thank you so much Terite! The seller finally managed to find the serial number
	

		
			
		

		
	



Does it look okay as well?


----------



## Speever

View attachment 3781420
View attachment 3781421
View attachment 3781422
View attachment 3781420
View attachment 3781422
View attachment 3781423

	

		
			
		

		
	
 hey,

Newbie here! This is so not my thing, but I was given this bag and have no information on it at all. Looking for some help please.


----------



## Speever

Thanks. I have attached more photos. The tag inside is stitched so I cannot get a photo of the back. Zipper is printed on both sides. Please disregard the duplicate request that was made. I'm having some issues with my phone. 

TIA


----------



## terite

songes said:


> thank you so much Terite! The seller finally managed to find the serial number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782231
> 
> Does it look okay as well?


Yes - looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Speever said:


> View attachment 3782289
> View attachment 3782284
> View attachment 3782286
> View attachment 3782287
> View attachment 3782290
> View attachment 3782291
> View attachment 3782292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I have attached more photos. The tag inside is stitched so I cannot get a photo of the back. Zipper is printed on both sides. Please disregard the duplicate request that was made. I'm having some issues with my phone.
> 
> TIA


looks good
t


----------



## Speever

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Any suggestions about a fair resale price?


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T,

I'm sorry to bother you again but I randomly just found these tags and I was curious if they mean anything  I haven't seen them before. Any guidance if you know would be appreciated  maybe just the sizing info- MR means medium regular? Thank you!!!



terite said:


> Sorry I missed it - genuine
> t





amstevens714 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Would you mind taking a peak at this jacket? Thank you so much for any help you can provide!
> 
> Item: Burberry quilted jacket
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#:  107201
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-tan-quilted-nylon-casual-jacket-size-m
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you again but I randomly just found these tags and I was curious if they mean anything  I haven't seen them before. Any guidance if you know would be appreciated  maybe just the sizing info- MR means medium regular? Thank you!!!


Those three photos look perfect - yes those are the correct sizing tags.
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Those three photos look perfect - yes those are the correct sizing tags.
> t



Awesome - I figured it was just sizing info but wasn't 100% sure what they meant lol  thank you, thank you T!!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Awesome - I figured it was just sizing info but wasn't 100% sure what they meant lol  thank you, thank you T!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## mia55

Hi,

Can you please take a look at this jacket ?

Thanks


----------



## kimhisc

Please help me authenticate this vintage Burberrys bag... I am suspicious because the zipper pulls are not stitched and do not have any kind of reinforced rivet. The leather also seems fake to me, I can't even scratch it like you can with normal real leather... The print material does match up nicely throughout the bag though and the canvas feels pretty high quality. Please let me know if more / better pics are needed, and thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please take a look at this jacket ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3785046
> 
> View attachment 3785047
> View attachment 3785048
> View attachment 3785049
> View attachment 3785050
> View attachment 3785052
> View attachment 3785053
> View attachment 3785054
> View attachment 3785055


authentic
t


----------



## terite

kimhisc said:


> Please help me authenticate this vintage Burberrys bag... I am suspicious because the zipper pulls are not stitched and do not have any kind of reinforced rivet. The leather also seems fake to me, I can't even scratch it like you can with normal real leather... The print material does match up nicely throughout the bag though and the canvas feels pretty high quality. Please let me know if more / better pics are needed, and thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785311
> View attachment 3785312
> View attachment 3785313
> View attachment 3785314


Everything looks right on this old weekender bag. I think the exterior trim is genuine leather. 
Find an old trench coat with the same lining.
You might be able to clean this up.
t


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> authentic
> t



Thank you very much, really appreciate your help!!


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Thank you very much, really appreciate your help!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## kimhisc

terite said:


> Everything looks right on this old weekender bag. I think the exterior trim is genuine leather.
> Find an old trench coat with the same lining.
> You might be able to clean this up.
> t


Thank you so much! I guess leather quality has really come a long way since the 80's, or preferences have really changed. This leather does seem sturdier, but it kinda lacks an "organic" feel to it. What would you recommend to use for cleaning? I'm pretty stoked this bag is real!


----------



## terite

kimhisc said:


> Thank you so much! I guess leather quality has really come a long way since the 80's, or preferences have really changed. This leather does seem sturdier, but it kinda lacks an "organic" feel to it. What would you recommend to use for cleaning? I'm pretty stoked this bag is real!


Depends on what is inside - is it a fabric lining or canvas or vinyl or leather interior?
t


----------



## jordan1005

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## turkojs

Hello.
Sorry about being totally new here, new hobby with the brand clothes. Ebayed a scarf last season after countless nights scouring the internets for reference pictures and comparing zoomed in tags. And to my eyes it seems right, but the tag is sewn on really sloppy. So half the time I wear it proudly and half the time I'm convinced that it's the fakest of the fakes.
So I would be so grateful if someone had a look at it, so maybe I don't have to burn it and order a new one


----------



## terite

turkojs said:


> Hello.
> Sorry about being totally new here, new hobby with the brand clothes. Ebayed a scarf last season after countless nights scouring the internets for reference pictures and comparing zoomed in tags. And to my eyes it seems right, but the tag is sewn on really sloppy. So half the time I wear it proudly and half the time I'm convinced that it's the fakest of the fakes.
> So I would be so grateful if someone had a look at it, so maybe I don't have to burn it and order a new one
> 
> View attachment 3789451
> View attachment 3789452
> View attachment 3789453
> View attachment 3789454


Keep it - it is just old(er) and a bit moth bitten - 
Genuine
t


----------



## turkojs

terite said:


> Keep it - it is just old(er) and a bit moth bitten -
> Genuine
> t



Wow, good news. Looking forward to fall again.
Thank you so much for input


----------



## mia55

Hi,

I've fallen in love with Burberry jackets and will appreciate if you can take a look at it. Please let me know if you need more pics. I got this jacket for a great price and not sure if it's authentic.

Thanks so much


----------



## terite

turkojs said:


> Wow, good news. Looking forward to fall again.
> Thank you so much for input


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've fallen in love with Burberry jackets and will appreciate if you can take a look at it. Please let me know if you need more pics. I got this jacket for a great price and not sure if it's authentic.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 3789792
> 
> View attachment 3789794
> 
> View attachment 3789795
> View attachment 3789796
> View attachment 3789797
> 
> View attachment 3789799
> 
> View attachment 3789800
> 
> View attachment 3789802
> 
> View attachment 3789803


Authentic
t


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you so very much, you made my day  I'm absolutely in love with this jacket


----------



## uppereastsider10028

Hi!
Just bought this headband on a whim and when I received it, my gut instinct was that it was not authentic (I do not recall


----------



## uppereastsider10028

Oops, pressed "post" too soon! I don't recall Burberry ever having external tags. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Simi2350

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## Simi2350

Hi. Can you please help me authenticate this? 

Burberry Nova Check Plaid Bag


----------



## Simi2350

Simi2350 said:


> Hi. Can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Burberry Nova Check Plaid Bag


----------



## Simi2350

Simi2350 said:


> Hi. Can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Burberry Nova Check Plaid Bag


----------



## bagdabaggies

If its alright Terite, can you please authenticate this scarf?

TIA & much appreciated 

Item name: Burberry Scarf
Item number: 182696999814
Seller: 2012bryonyt (123)
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Scarf/182696999814?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Also the style name of the scarf is - "Burberry - The lightweight cashmere scarf in check" and here's photos that personally took if you think the one from the listing is not enough (I made a collage since the photos were deemed huge for upload):



P.S. If my photos aren't enough I'll post more then.


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Thank you so very much, you made my day  I'm absolutely in love with this jacket


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

uppereastsider10028 said:


> Hi!
> Just bought this headband on a whim and when I received it, my gut instinct was that it was not authentic (I do not recall


Good instinct - you are right - it is not authentic.
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Simi2350 said:


> Hi. Can you please help me authenticate this?
> 
> Burberry Nova Check Plaid Bag


Can you please post a better shot of the interior black tag?
t


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> If its alright Terite, can you please authenticate this scarf?
> 
> TIA & much appreciated
> 
> Item name: Burberry Scarf
> Item number: 182696999814
> Seller: 2012bryonyt (123)
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Scarf/182696999814?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Also the style name of the scarf is - "Burberry - The lightweight cashmere scarf in check" and here's photos that personally took if you think the one from the listing is not enough (I made a collage since the photos were deemed huge for upload):
> View attachment 3791325
> 
> 
> P.S. If my photos aren't enough I'll post more then.


Can you please post a photo of the content tag and the price tag?
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> Can you please post a photo of the content tag and the price tag?
> t



As you requested, here are more photos (I collage them again since they were too big for individual uploads):


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> As you requested, here are more photos (I collage them again since they were too big for individual uploads):
> 
> View attachment 3792187


looks good
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> looks good
> t



Thank you very much Terite! 

I'm glad about the result for my first Burberry scarf.  Now I can finally take off the care tag label, its driving me abit crazy lol.


----------



## Dantezoeylt21

Hello I'm new to this site but I need some help to authenticate this belt I recently purchased on eBay, ALSO the belt pictured on this link was not the one I received, and it was shipped from a different address from the one used on this sellers eBay account 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Haym...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648

Please someone help.. I will appreciate it


----------



## Dantezoeylt21

It's not letting me post pictures..


----------



## terite

Dantezoeylt21 said:


> Hello I'm new to this site but I need some help to authenticate this belt I recently purchased on eBay, ALSO the belt pictured on this link was not the one I received, and it was shipped from a different address from the one used on this sellers eBay account
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Haymarket-Check-Belt/222605805392?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
> 
> Please someone help.. I will appreciate it


Need to see the back of the belt - is there a stamp there? And a closer look at the embossed buckle, and a clear photo of one of the knights on the belt.
t


----------



## charliegrace

Hi everyone! Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?
Thanks so much!!! xxx


----------



## terite

charliegrace said:


> Hi everyone! Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> Thanks so much!!! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795201
> View attachment 3795206
> View attachment 3795201
> View attachment 3795206
> View attachment 3795273
> View attachment 3795274
> View attachment 3795275
> View attachment 3795276
> View attachment 3795277
> View attachment 3795278


sorry that one is a fake
t


----------



## Simi2350

terite said:


> Can you please post a better shot of the interior black tag?
> t


Hi. Sorry I didn't see this message. Yes here are more pictures


----------



## terite

Simi2350 said:


> Hi. Sorry I didn't see this message. Yes here are more pictures


This looks good.
t


----------



## Simi2350

terite said:


> This looks good.
> t


So I did good? It's authentic? Yay!!!


----------



## Sim2k

Please help ...is this scarf authentic..it's cashmere measure 200 cms to 60 cms


----------



## Sim2k




----------



## Sim2k

This also very big one too


----------



## Sim2k




----------



## Sim2k

Sim2k said:


> View attachment 3796631



T??


----------



## terite

Sim2k said:


> View attachment 3796625


Sorry - that is a fake - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Sim2k said:


> View attachment 3796631


Also fake - 
t


----------



## terite

Simi2350 said:


> So I did good? It's authentic? Yay!!!


Yes! Well done. 
t


----------



## Sim2k

terite said:


> Also fake -
> t


Thankyou...T..
Didn't buy it yayyyy


----------



## terite

Sim2k said:


> Thankyou...T..
> Didn't buy it yayyyy


Whew - glad that you didn't buy it! 
Always check here first!
(You are welcome.) t


----------



## ThisVNchick

Item: Cashmere Poncho Ladies Auth small/med
Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Cashmere-Poncho-Ladies-Auth-smallmed-598f50ca5a49d008920d594e
Seller: maeteen
Comments: I've attached some photos of the actual item received. I've never seen this version poncho before. Please let me know if any further photos are needed for the authentication process. Thank you!


----------



## terite

ThisVNchick said:


> Item: Cashmere Poncho Ladies Auth small/med
> Listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Cashmere-Poncho-Ladies-Auth-smallmed-598f50ca5a49d008920d594e
> Seller: maeteen
> Comments: I've attached some photos of the actual item received. I've never seen this version poncho before. Please let me know if any further photos are needed for the authentication process. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3797826
> 
> View attachment 3797827
> View attachment 3797828
> 
> View attachment 3797829
> View attachment 3797830


Absolutely fake. Not the first fake I have seen from Poshmark.
t


----------



## ThisVNchick

terite said:


> Absolutely fake. Not the first fake I have seen from Poshmark.
> t



Thanks @terite ! I thought so too but wanted an expert's opinion.


----------



## Cdaizybug80

Is this fake? Thanks.


----------



## terite

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks @terite ! I thought so too but wanted an expert's opinion.


You are welcome - I hope that you could return it.
t


----------



## ThisVNchick

terite said:


> You are welcome - I hope that you could return it.
> t


I just received it last night and have 4 days to dispute it. I have other Burberry capes and ponchos that I've personally purchased from the boutique and can do a side-to-side photo comparison  so I don't think returning will be a problem. I've already initiated a return case, just waiting on the return label. I'm just not an expert and would hate to just "assume" an item is fake and tarnish a seller's reputation. Thanks for all that you do Terite!


----------



## deagle100

Hello, I have a question for my 3 Burberry shirts. Please inform me about their authenticity:
http://imgur.com/a/CE39Y


----------



## terite

Cdaizybug80 said:


> View attachment 3798027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this fake? Thanks.


Please see post #1 to see the list of photos that we need to determine authenticity. For example - entire scarf, etc.
t


----------



## terite

ThisVNchick said:


> I just received it last night and have 4 days to dispute it. I have other Burberry capes and ponchos that I've personally purchased from the boutique and can do a side-to-side photo comparison  so I don't think returning will be a problem. I've already initiated a return case, just waiting on the return label. I'm just not an expert and would hate to just "assume" an item is fake and tarnish a seller's reputation. Thanks for all that you do Terite!


You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

deagle100 said:


> Hello, I have a question for my 3 Burberry shirts. Please inform me about their authenticity:
> http://imgur.com/a/CE39Y


For example - we need photos of content tag (all pages), tag at neck, a button, size tag
t


----------



## mia55

Hi

I'd appreciate if someone can take a look at this jacket? It's supposed to be Burberry ashurt quilted jacket but tag says Burberry London. The one which I saw in the store was from Burberry Brit. Looks like I purchased a fake. So stressed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd appreciate if someone can take a look at this jacket? It's supposed to be Burberry ashurt quilted jacket but tag says Burberry London. The one which I saw in the store was from Burberry Brit. Looks like I purchased a fake. So stressed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3798225
> 
> View attachment 3798226
> 
> View attachment 3798227
> 
> View attachment 3798228
> 
> View attachment 3798229
> View attachment 3798230
> 
> View attachment 3798232
> 
> View attachment 3798233
> 
> View attachment 3798235


Send a better shot of that fabric label on the side, and a shot of the serial number on the content tag (starts with and R), and the paper tag
t


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> Send a better shot of that fabric label on the side, and a shot of the serial number on the content tag (starts with and R), and the paper tag
> t



Thanks for such a prompt response, really appreciate it.

I'm attaching more pics. Paper tag is not attached so 
probably seller replaced it with the right one? I'm sorry I'm getting paranoid now.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## deagle100

terite said:


> For example - we need photos of content tag (all pages), tag at neck, a button, size tag
> t


Okey I got the pics. First of all, let's start the Claret red and dark navy shirts 
http://imgur.com/a/civt1
Thank you


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Thanks for such a prompt response, really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm attaching more pics. Paper tag is not attached so
> probably seller replaced it with the right one? I'm sorry I'm getting paranoid now.
> 
> Thanks again for your help
> 
> View attachment 3798250
> 
> View attachment 3798251
> 
> View attachment 3798252
> 
> View attachment 3798253
> 
> View attachment 3798254
> View attachment 3798255


Everything looks good to me.
Authentic
t
Ahhhhh, that's a relief -- go enjoy the sunset ....


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> Everything looks good to me.
> Authentic
> t
> Ahhhhh, that's a relief -- go enjoy the sunset ....



You're a rockstar. Thank you so much, I feel relieved now.  Have a wonderful evening and great weekend ahead.


----------



## Simi2350

terite said:


> Yes! Well done.
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

deagle100 said:


> Okey I got the pics. First of all, let's start the Claret red and dark navy shirts
> http://imgur.com/a/civt1
> Thank you


So - did they both come from the same place - because they are quite different from each other - either the labels tags are wrong or they are out of focus or your label is not flat - I will need to see clearer photos of the labels - are the labels cut off with scissors? I have never seen a Burberry label sewn into the seam so that the words don't show - 
text should be crisp - clear - clean
t


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> You're a rockstar. Thank you so much, I feel relieved now.  Have a wonderful evening and great weekend ahead.


You are welcome!


----------



## terite

Simi2350 said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.


----------



## deagle100

terite said:


> So - did they both come from the same place - because they are quite different from each other - either the labels tags are wrong or they are out of focus or your label is not flat - I will need to see clearer photos of the labels - are the labels cut off with scissors? I have never seen a Burberry label sewn into the seam so that the words don't show -
> text should be crisp - clear - clean
> t


Yes I've bought them from the same place but in different times. For example I bought one, then six months later I bought another one. I got the new pics of labels as you wish. Also in the pics, there is another camel shirt which is different from the camel shirt in my first post. Thanks for helping
http://imgur.com/a/Ap8A5


----------



## cherryrouge

Hi terite,
Could you have a look at this coat? 
Item name: Burberry Wool Cashmere Black Coat
Link: https://www.videdressing.us/pea-coats/burberry/p-6140178.html
Photos:


----------



## cherryrouge

More photos:
Thank you so very much in advance!


----------



## terite

deagle100 said:


> Yes I've bought them from the same place but in different times. For example I bought one, then six months later I bought another one. I got the new pics of labels as you wish. Also in the pics, there is another camel shirt which is different from the camel shirt in my first post. Thanks for helping
> http://imgur.com/a/Ap8A5


Well - everything looks a little off to me - it is confusing with three items on the go.
One shirt has a misspelling of BERERRY - that is a fake one for sure - the Burberry Brit tags look rough - the bottons are not right - pattern placement is odd too - cant say for sure about all three - but when one is fake - probably they all are.
t


----------



## terite

cherryrouge said:


> More photos:
> Thank you so very much in advance!


The pics wont enlarge for me - pretty small images - though no red flags for me
t


----------



## cherryrouge

I will try to enlarge them for you!


----------



## cherryrouge

> Trying again! :


----------



## cherryrouge

terite said:


> The pics wont enlarge for me - pretty small images - though no red flags for me
> t


More:


----------



## cherryrouge

terite said:


> The pics wont enlarge for me - pretty small images - though no red flags for me
> t


The last ones! Sorry for the hassle, my phone is down and I am not used to the desktop version!


----------



## terite

cherryrouge said:


> The last ones! Sorry for the hassle, my phone is down and I am not used to the desktop version!
> View attachment 3799084
> View attachment 3799085


authentic
t


----------



## cherryrouge

terite said:


> authentic
> t


Thank you so much! 

cherry


----------



## terite

cherryrouge said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> cherry


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Zeelyne

Somebody is selling this which I think she got  from a Thrift store. Please authenticate. Thanks!
Name: Burberry classic tote bag ( not sure)
Link: none


----------



## Zeelyne

Sorry wasn't able to upload the other pics. Here you go .


----------



## terite

Zeelyne said:


> View attachment 3800281
> View attachment 3800282
> View attachment 3800283
> View attachment 3800284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry wasn't able to upload the other pics. Here you go .


Sorry - that is fake
t


----------



## vancitygirl

Hi there,   I was thinking to purchase a Burberry cashmere scarf off a swap site.  She does not have the receipt as she said it was bought a while ago, but said she bought it online.  Came in a plastic Burberry bag.  I have attached some pics that she sent.  Do Burberry scarves ship in plastic bags?  Any advice would be much appreciated !!


----------



## terite

vancitygirl said:


> Hi there,   I was thinking to purchase a Burberry cashmere scarf off a swap site.  She does not have the receipt as she said it was bought a while ago, but said she bought it online.  Came in a plastic Burberry bag.  I have attached some pics that she sent.  Do Burberry scarves ship in plastic bags?  Any advice would be much appreciated !!


Need to see the tags and labels - close up - straight on
t


----------



## ralphie1

I'm looking at this bag (Nova Check Tote) -

Here is the listing (which does include a serial number as well. Please let me know  Thanks in advance 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-Nova-Check-Tote-59872ef3ea3f369a3c06c091


----------



## Hollyberry1213

I'm considering purchasing this bag from a local seller..does it look authentic? Any idea of year it was made or name of bag? Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## terite

Hollyberry1213 said:


> I'm considering purchasing this bag from a local seller..does it look authentic? Any idea of year it was made or name of bag? Thanks so much for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801719
> View attachment 3801720
> View attachment 3801721
> View attachment 3801722


Send pictures of the interior tags, a snap - the zipper.
t


----------



## terite

ralphie1 said:


> I'm looking at this bag (Nova Check Tote) -
> 
> Here is the listing (which does include a serial number as well. Please let me know  Thanks in advance
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-Nova-Check-Tote-59872ef3ea3f369a3c06c091


Send a photo of the made in tag - a better shot of the burberry stamp.
t


----------



## vancitygirl

terite said:


> Need to see the tags and labels - close up - straight on
> t


I got some more pics from the seller.  Don't think it is authentic.  The size on the Burberry paper tag is sized at 270 x 50 cm Mega check.  Satin tag on scarf says 168 x 30 cm, and is stitched right across by thread.  I think the plaid looks more like the classic check. Made in Scotland tag stitching seems off too.  Terite, you can confirm if my suspicions are right.  TIA!


----------



## terite

vancitygirl said:


> I got some more pics from the seller.  Don't think it is authentic.  The size on the Burberry paper tag is sized at 270 x 50 cm Mega check.  Satin tag on scarf says 168 x 30 cm, and is stitched right across by thread.  I think the plaid looks more like the classic check. Made in Scotland tag stitching seems off too.  Terite, you can confirm if my suspicions are right.  TIA!


Can't say for sure without a straight on shot of the tags -  the paper tag looks right, and good work by noticing the different sizes - it is easy to put a genuine tag on a fake scarf. 
What I don't like is the look/thinness of the scarf and the long/thin tassels. I would pass based on the two tag sizes, and the too think look of the item.
t


----------



## Jenny75

Is this authentic?


----------



## terite

Jenny75 said:


> View attachment 3802506
> View attachment 3802507
> View attachment 3802508
> View attachment 3802509
> 
> 
> Is this authentic?


Need to see the other sewn on tag, the entire scarf etc.
t


----------



## Jenny75

terite said:


> Need to see the other sewn on tag, the entire scarf etc.
> t


----------



## terite

Jenny75 said:


> View attachment 3802659
> View attachment 3802661
> View attachment 3802662
> View attachment 3802663


Looks good
t


----------



## vancitygirl

terite said:


> Can't say for sure without a straight on shot of the tags -  the paper tag looks right, and good work by noticing the different sizes - it is easy to put a genuine tag on a fake scarf.
> What I don't like is the look/thinness of the scarf and the long/thin tassels. I would pass based on the two tag sizes, and the too think look of the item.
> t


Thanks Terite, I'm gonna pass on this.  Too risky. Much appreciated


----------



## lavanya

hi all, i need some help with this. many thks in advance! 

Item Name: Burberry Ashby Medium Heart Check Canvas Hobo Bag


----------



## terite

vancitygirl said:


> Thanks Terite, I'm gonna pass on this.  Too risky. Much appreciated


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

lavanya said:


> hi all, i need some help with this. many thks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Ashby Medium Heart Check Canvas Hobo Bag
> View attachment 3803406
> View attachment 3803407
> View attachment 3803408
> View attachment 3803409
> View attachment 3803410
> View attachment 3803411
> View attachment 3803412
> View attachment 3803413
> View attachment 3803415
> View attachment 3803421


Photos too small for me to tell.
t


----------



## lavanya

terite said:


> Photos too small for me to tell.
> t



so sorry! are these better?


----------



## Hmeredith35

Hi Addy, can you help me authenticate this? 

Item name: Burberry Brit Leather & Check Medium Maidstone Tote in Saddle Brown
Item #: 172805309578
Seller ID: angela_rox182
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172805309578?_mwBanner=1


----------



## terite

lavanya said:


> so sorry! are these better?
> 
> View attachment 3803442
> View attachment 3803443
> View attachment 3803445
> View attachment 3803447
> View attachment 3803448
> View attachment 3803449
> View attachment 3803451
> View attachment 3803452
> View attachment 3803453
> View attachment 3803454


Everything looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Hmeredith35 said:


> Hi Addy, can you help me authenticate this?
> 
> Item name: Burberry Brit Leather & Check Medium Maidstone Tote in Saddle Brown
> Item #: 172805309578
> Seller ID: angela_rox182
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172805309578?_mwBanner=1


any fabric tags in the pocket? Can you send a closer photo of the leather Burberry patch that is on the inside?
t


----------



## Hmeredith35

terite said:


> any fabric tags in the pocket? Can you send a closer photo of the leather Burberry patch that is on the inside?
> t



Here you go!


----------



## Hmeredith35

Hmeredith35 said:


> Here you go!


Oops attachments failed.


----------



## terite

Hmeredith35 said:


> Oops attachments failed.


looks good
t


----------



## Hmeredith35

Thank you!


----------



## terite

Hmeredith35 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## lavanya

terite said:


> Everything looks good.
> t



many thks!!


----------



## terite

lavanya said:


> many thks!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## kobi0279

Hi, I need your help on this. Thank you in advance. The main item listed is coach wallet but the seller gave the burberry bag for free ( I think it's just her strategy). 

Item Name: Burberry Bag
Seller's Name: zz12345
Link: 
Cool find: Free Gift. 
Coach Wallet Authentic. 
Come with Box. 
Great for Gift. for S$0 http://carousell.com/p/123045644


----------



## terite

kobi0279 said:


> Hi, I need your help on this. Thank you in advance. The main item listed is coach wallet but the seller gave the burberry bag for free ( I think it's just her strategy).
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Bag
> Seller's Name: zz12345
> Link:
> Cool find: Free Gift.
> Coach Wallet Authentic.
> Come with Box.
> Great for Gift. for S$0 http://carousell.com/p/123045644


That looks wrong.
t


----------



## kobi0279

terite said:


> That looks wrong.
> t


Thank you terite, the seller claimed it's authentic. No wonder she gave it for free.


----------



## ralphie1

terite said:


> Send a photo of the made in tag - a better shot of the burberry stamp.
> t


Thanks, T - never heard back


----------



## terite

kobi0279 said:


> Thank you terite, the seller claimed it's authentic. No wonder she gave it for free.


I think those bags were made in China/not Italy, and the texture on the fabric looked wrong to me. I couldn't see the Burberry badge clearly enough to have an opinion about that.
t


----------



## terite

ralphie1 said:


> Thanks, T - never heard back


You are welcome.
t


----------



## kobi0279

terite said:


> I think those bags were made in China/not Italy, and the texture on the fabric looked wrong to me. I couldn't see the Burberry badge clearly enough to have an opinion about that.
> t


I agree with you, I searched for similar bag and all of them are made in China and not Italy. Many thanks to you. Have a nice day ahead


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T,

May I ask for help with this scarf? It's huge lol. Last photo is from seller before the tag was put on. Any info you could provide would be so appreciated! 

Item : Burberry cashmere and wool scarf
Seller: cashinmybag
Item# 131544
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-black-blue-nova-check-wool-scarf

Thank you so much for any help


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> May I ask for help with this scarf? It's huge lol. Last photo is from seller before the tag was put on. Any info you could provide would be so appreciated!
> 
> Item : Burberry cashmere and wool scarf
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item# 131544
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-black-blue-nova-check-wool-scarf
> 
> Thank you so much for any help


Oh - genuine - I have a matching purse with those colors.
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Oh - genuine - I have a matching purse with those colors.
> t



Hi T- thank you so much for your help! I'm in love with the colors actually . Do you perchance know if this was from the men's line? It just seems so wide. Thank you again!!


----------



## ralphie1

Good Morning  - 

I recently just purchased this bag Burberry on Poshmark for 220 - before I "accept" the purchase I would just like to make sure it is authentic - I still have time to return/dispute as of right now. Black leather tag reads on reverse reads "Made in Italy T-04-01"

Thanks so much! Look forward to hearing something soon 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-London-tote-handbag-596a98795a49d098df040633


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T- thank you so much for your help! I'm in love with the colors actually . Do you perchance know if this was from the men's line? It just seems so wide. Thank you again!!


I'm not sure - does anyone else remember?
(You are welcome)
t


----------



## terite

ralphie1 said:


> Good Morning  -
> 
> I recently just purchased this bag Burberry on Poshmark for 220 - before I "accept" the purchase I would just like to make sure it is authentic - I still have time to return/dispute as of right now. Black leather tag reads on reverse reads "Made in Italy T-04-01"
> 
> Thanks so much! Look forward to hearing something soon
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-London-tote-handbag-596a98795a49d098df040633


Your bag is genuine - I can see several fakes in the display of other burberry bags though - 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-London-handbag-58ffcb45ea3f36401c04923d
https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Burberry-London-Handbag-59619d11fbf6f95f6302e13f

Check here first
t


----------



## ralphie1

terite said:


> Your bag is genuine - I can see several fakes in the display of other burberry bags though -
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-London-handbag-58ffcb45ea3f36401c04923d
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Burberry-London-Handbag-59619d11fbf6f95f6302e13f
> 
> Check here first
> t


TY very much  I bought it while researching on this thread and thought I was in the clear - however I will heed your advice and always ask first


----------



## terite

ralphie1 said:


> TY very much  I bought it while researching on this thread and thought I was in the clear - however I will heed your advice and always ask first


You are welome.t


----------



## MsHolly

Hi! I am interested in this swim suit online with tags attached and wanted to be sure it looks genuine. Thank you for looking!


----------



## ipsum

MsHolly said:


> Hi! I am interested in this swim suit online


Fake


----------



## MsHolly

ipsum said:


> Fake


Really? Can I ask how you can tell?


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi! I am interested in this swim suit online with tags attached and wanted to be sure it looks genuine. Thank you for looking!
> 
> View attachment 3807203
> View attachment 3807204
> View attachment 3807205


Fake - 
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Fake -
> t


Thank you very much. Saved me a huge hassle and headache. So disappointed tho. Love this piece. Owell.


----------



## lulukmo

Hi I was wondering if you can tell if this jacket is real or fake? Thanks!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Thank you very much. Saved me a huge hassle and headache. So disappointed tho. Love this piece. Owell.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

lulukmo said:


> Hi I was wondering if you can tell if this jacket is real or fake? Thanks!
> 
> Fake
> t


----------



## lulukmo

Thanks


----------



## esna123

Hi, I got this sweater from a pile of clothes when my family friends had to move overseas. The family friends are in their mid 50's so it's highly possible they could have bought it before 1999. But I'm not really sure if it's authentic. Thank you


----------



## terite

lulukmo said:


> Thanks


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

esna123 said:


> Hi, I got this sweater from a pile of clothes when my family friends had to move overseas. The family friends are in their mid 50's so it's highly possible they could have bought it before 1999. But I'm not really sure if it's authentic. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807842
> View attachment 3807844
> View attachment 3807846
> View attachment 3807847


Yes, it looks like a vintage wool sweater - 
t


----------



## esna123

terite said:


> Yes, it looks like a vintage wool sweater -
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

esna123 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## raichu_thunder

Hello! Can someone please authenticate a Burberry scarf that I just thrifted? I tried looking for the style online, but wasn't able to find it 

I've attached photos of the tag, back stitching of the tag, and the scarf pattern. 

TIA!


----------



## purser82

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


ok


----------



## terite

raichu_thunder said:


> Hello! Can someone please authenticate a Burberry scarf that I just thrifted? I tried looking for the style online, but wasn't able to find it
> 
> I've attached photos of the tag, back stitching of the tag, and the scarf pattern.
> 
> TIA!


Well, interesting. The label looks good - the scarf looks legit for how it should look after a wash that was (unfortunately) too warm. I have not seen that pattern before - but maybe someone else out there has seen it before? I would iron it and wear it.
t


----------



## raichu_thunder

terite said:


> Well, interesting. The label looks good - the scarf looks legit for how it should look after a wash that was (unfortunately) too warm. I have not seen that pattern before - but maybe someone else out there has seen it before? I would iron it and wear it.
> t



Thank you so much! Will ironing help the colors from bleeding, or just straighten out the scarf?


----------



## terite

raichu_thunder said:


> Thank you so much! Will ironing help the colors from bleeding, or just straighten out the scarf?


It will straighten it up - flatten out the label - 
t


----------



## dilynsev

Can someone please authenticate this bag? It is not on auction, it is my bag.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Vi Dang

Can someone Authentic if this scarf is fake or real? Is it too hard to judge by these 3 pictures?


----------



## Vi Dang

and this tag as well, please confirm


----------



## terite

dilynsev said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag? It is not on auction, it is my bag.
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813486
> View attachment 3813487
> View attachment 3813488
> View attachment 3813489
> View attachment 3813490


Is there a label sewn into the inside side seam?
t


----------



## terite

Vi Dang said:


> Can someone Authentic if this scarf is fake or real? Is it too hard to judge by these 3 pictures?


fake
t


----------



## dilynsev

terite said:


> Is there a label sewn into the inside side seam?
> t


No label inside, just the blue label...And the interior lining is not a cotton material, its more shiny, kind of silky feel but not silk (if that helps)


----------



## terite

dilynsev said:


> No label inside, just the blue label...And the interior lining is not a cotton material, its more shiny, kind of silky feel but not silk (if that helps)


ok, then send a photo of the metal rivet on the outside of the bag, and are the handles LEATHER, and look inside the pocket for any label anywhere - should be a white/content label against a seam - send a photo of the zipper pull
t


----------



## dilynsev

I did find a label in the pocket! lol thanks  Two other pics im trying to upload wont upload, its the other side of the label, and the zipper pull. I will retake the pics and add shortly


----------



## dilynsev




----------



## terite

dilynsev said:


> View attachment 3813869
> View attachment 3813870


It is a genuine,  old(er) Burberry Blue Label bag (Made in Japan)
t


----------



## dilynsev

terite said:


> It is a genuine,  old(er) Burberry Blue Label bag (Made in Japan)
> t


Thank you  - I appreciate all your help


----------



## terite

dilynsev said:


> Thank you  - I appreciate all your help


You are welcome
t


----------



## amorales208

Authenticate this Burberry Scarf Please!

Item Name: Burberry Check Scarf
Item Number: 21281346
Seller ID: unable to find. 
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-burberry-check-scarf-21281346/?tref=closet


----------



## terite

amorales208 said:


> Authenticate this Burberry Scarf Please!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Check Scarf
> Item Number: 21281346
> Seller ID: unable to find.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-burberry-check-scarf-21281346/?tref=closet


PHotos too small to say
t


----------



## terite

dilynsev said:


> Thank you  - I appreciate all your help


You are welcome
t


----------



## amorales208

terite said:


> PHotos too small to say
> t


Here you go.


----------



## bagdabaggies

If its alright Terite, can you please authenticate this bag?

TIA & much appreciated 

Item name: BURBERRY Smoked Check Medium Crossbody Messenger Bag
Item number: 162641200839
Seller: ecukbk2012 (222)
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

amorales208 said:


> Here you go.


photos of details  - too small
t


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> If its alright Terite, can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> TIA & much appreciated
> 
> Item name: BURBERRY Smoked Check Medium Crossbody Messenger Bag
> Item number: 162641200839
> Seller: ecukbk2012 (222)
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-Smoked-Check-Medium-Crossbody-Messenger-Bag/162641200839?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> View attachment 3814768


send clear close photos of the Burberry stamps, Made in stamp, strap
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> send clear close photos of the Burberry stamps, Made in stamp, strap
> t


Hi Terite here are the photos you requested.


----------



## TJCAMA

I was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Hi Terite here are the photos you requested.
> 
> View attachment 3815184
> View attachment 3815185
> View attachment 3815186
> View attachment 3815187


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

TJCAMA said:


> I was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate. Thanks!


Fake
t


----------



## Fabo0o

Hello, can someone please authenticate this burberry polo shirt?


----------



## terite

Fabo0o said:


> Hello, can someone please authenticate this burberry polo shirt?


Not certain - labels like that - I am surprised about made in China with that vintage - what does it say under the button - send a clearer photo of the front of the content tag - also I don't like that serging on the seams. Can you send a photo of the underside of the blue Burberry London tag.
t


----------



## Fabo0o

terite said:


> Not certain - labels like that - I am surprised about made in China with that vintage - what does it say under the button - send a clearer photo of the front of the content tag - also I don't like that serging on the seams. Can you send a photo of the underside of the blue Burberry London tag.
> t



Sure T


----------



## terite

Fabo0o said:


> Sure T
> 
> View attachment 3816194
> View attachment 3816195
> View attachment 3816196


What letters are under the button on the back of the content tag?
t


----------



## Fabo0o

terite said:


> What letters are under the button on the back of the content tag?
> t



Maybe this "BR" in the code is because i bought in Brazil
But I'm not sure if it's written 8 or B


----------



## terite

Fabo0o said:


> Maybe this "BR" in the code is because i bought in Brazil
> But I'm not sure if it's written 8 or B
> 
> View attachment 3816228


What letters are under the button on the back of the content tag?
t


----------



## Lilkleine

Hello! Can someone telle me the model of my duffle? Or how I can investigate this myself? Is there a serial number for example in my Burberry coat? Where do I have to look? Sorry I am new on this stuff.


----------



## Lover1234567

May I have this Burberry cashmere scarf authenticated please? Thank you!


----------



## terite

Lover1234567 said:


> May I have this Burberry cashmere scarf authenticated please? Thank you!


need clearer closer photos of all tags and labels.
t


----------



## terite

Lilkleine said:


> View attachment 3816996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Can someone telle me the model of my duffle? Or how I can investigate this myself? Is there a serial number for example in my Burberry coat? Where do I have to look? Sorry I am new on this stuff.


You might try - Identify this Burberry. You can look on the content tag to see if you have a serial number there  - otherwise - does any one else know anything?
t


----------



## MsHolly

Can you tell me if this Burberry jacket is real? Seller claims it was bought at Burberry in Rome. My apologies if the photos are poor. Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Lover1234567

terite said:


> need clearer closer photos of all tags and labels.
> t


Are these good enough? Thanks in advance !!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Can you tell me if this Burberry jacket is real? Seller claims it was bought at Burberry in Rome. My apologies if the photos are poor. Thank you so much for your time!
> View attachment 3817544
> View attachment 3817546
> View attachment 3817545
> View attachment 3817547


Send a photo of the snap and a photo of the other side of the content tag
t


----------



## terite

Lover1234567 said:


> Are these good enough? Thanks in advance !!


looks good
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


Thank you Terite!


----------



## bagdabaggies

Lilkleine said:


> View attachment 3816996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Can someone telle me the model of my duffle? Or how I can investigate this myself? Is there a serial number for example in my Burberry coat? Where do I have to look? Sorry I am new on this stuff.



Hi Lilkleine, I too had this issue with some of my clothes as well. Here's how I investigate:

- Google. I know this is the obvious choice but your keywords are very important. Specifically use Google Image to search because some site might have it then it pops on Google Image and then it leads on from there. i.e. sites like vestaire collective, past ebay listings, other secondary market sites like ebay or any site that might have sold this particular item.

I only say Google Image because its easier for looking at images but you can do the normal search too. Keywords matter though. You can even try to look at ebay.com listings for reference because one of my bags I found out the model name through there.

- Look at the serial number and run it through Google. This worked with me most of the time.

- You can try Lyst too, sometimes they catch the shop page and archive the price with all the relevant info. Then it leads on from there.

- Like what Terite mentioned you can also post on the Burberry section where they id the item too.

I hope my tips help a bit, these are what I do 100% of the time when I try to find out about the style name of my item.


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Thank you Terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Hi Lilkleine, I too had this issue with some of my clothes as well. Here's how I investigate:
> 
> - Google. I know this is the obvious choice but your keywords are very important. Specifically use Google Image to search because some site might have it then it pops on Google Image and then it leads on from there. i.e. sites like vestaire collective, past ebay listings, other secondary market sites like ebay or any site that might have sold this particular item.
> 
> I only say Google Image because its easier for looking at images but you can do the normal search too. Keywords matter though. You can even try to look at ebay.com listings for reference because one of my bags I found out the model name through there.
> 
> - Look at the serial number and run it through Google. This worked with me most of the time.
> 
> - You can try Lyst too, sometimes they catch the shop page and archive the price with all the relevant info. Then it leads on from there.
> 
> - Like what Terite mentioned you can also post on the Burberry section where they id the item too.
> 
> I hope my tips help a bit, these are what I do 100% of the time when I try to find out about the style name of my item.


Thank you - very helpful tips!
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> Thank you - very helpful tips!
> t



No problem I do it all for the love of fashion and clothes, haha!


----------



## Jordan5354

Authenticate this jacket please.
It says Medium but fits like an extra small


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> No problem I do it all for the love of fashion and clothes, haha!


I


Jordan5354 said:


> Authenticate this jacket please.
> It says Medium but fits like an extra small


 need to see the back of the collar, the paper tag open, the jacket open and closeup photos of the Burberry Brit fabric tag, and all content tags.
t


----------



## Jordan5354

okay I'll take those photos now thank you in advance


----------



## Jordan5354

here is the collar


----------



## Jordan5354




----------



## Jordan5354




----------



## Ems23

Hey guys,

Would really appreciate your advice on whether this is a genuine Burberry Prorsum jumper! It has no labels in other than the rectangle 'Burberry Prorsum' one at the collar - no care label or anything inside. 
It looks to be hand knitted in a chunky wool/cashmere mix type and i've included pictures of it inside out so you can see the kind of quality.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

Jordan5354 said:


>


These photos don't show up for me.
t


----------



## terite

Ems23 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Would really appreciate your advice on whether this is a genuine Burberry Prorsum jumper! It has no labels in other than the rectangle 'Burberry Prorsum' one at the collar - no care label or anything inside.
> It looks to be hand knitted in a chunky wool/cashmere mix type and i've included pictures of it inside out so you can see the kind of quality.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3818657
> View attachment 3818658
> View attachment 3818659
> View attachment 3818660
> View attachment 3818661
> View attachment 3818662


Try a straight on photo of the tag.
t


----------



## Jordan5354

here is more pictures that weren't showing up


----------



## Ems23

terite said:


> Try a straight on photo of the tag.
> t



It's such a hard label to photograph clearly...I hope this is ok?


----------



## Lilkleine

Thank you Bagda en others! I will try your tips!


----------



## terite

Jordan5354 said:


> here is more pictures that weren't showing up


They show up - but they are too small.
t


----------



## terite

Ems23 said:


> It's such a hard label to photograph clearly...I hope this is ok?


How about put something behind the label, like something white - then get a clear, closer photo. As is - I can't make out the details in the black tag.
t


----------



## Jordan5354

Can anyone help and tell me if this authentic! thank you


----------



## jasurles

I'd love to get this authenticated! The serial number sparked a question and I haven't been able to find whether TI serial numbers exist with Burberry....
Thank you!

Item Name:  Burberry House Check and Leather Continental Women's wallet
Seller ID: andire16
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Burber...kLWR1MG7fkvjQJli6avbI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

Jordan5354 said:


> Can anyone help and tell me if this authentic! thank you


Photos too small - can't see the details
t


----------



## terite

jasurles said:


> I'd love to get this authenticated! The serial number sparked a question and I haven't been able to find whether TI serial numbers exist with Burberry....
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry House Check and Leather Continental Women's wallet
> Seller ID: andire16
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Burberry-House-Check-and-Leather-Continental-Women-wallet-/112550370692?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Ui5D1ykLWR1MG7fkvjQJli6avbI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I agree - it should be IT - also the lining looks odd to me.
t


----------



## Ems23

terite said:


> How about put something behind the label, like something white - then get a clear, closer photo. As is - I can't make out the details in the black tag.
> t



I hope this is better x


----------



## jasurles

terite said:


> I agree - it should be IT - also the lining looks odd to me.
> t


Thank you! With the lining, in what way does it look odd? flimsier material? the logo pattern? Thanks again!


----------



## jasurles

jasurles said:


> Thank you! With the lining, in what way does it look odd? flimsier material? the logo pattern? Thanks again!


Hmm...with more research, it looks like the TI is actually a code for the products made in the Moldova factory - but the embossing on the inside clearly says Italy. So this is a fake, right?


----------



## terite

Ems23 said:


> I hope this is better x


This looks like a legit label to me.
t


----------



## terite

jasurles said:


> Hmm...with more research, it looks like the TI is actually a code for the products made in the Moldova factory - but the embossing on the inside clearly says Italy. So this is a fake, right?


I am not sure - all the other details look good to me - so I am not sure what that is. The bag and box also look good (that doesn't mean anything). Stamps look good - alignment looks good.
I would be happy to have another look at the burberry lining - closer photo. And is it genuine leather? And a clearer photo of the Burberry stamp/Made in Italy would help.
t


----------



## Fabo0o

terite said:


> What letters are under the button on the back of the content tag?
> t



which tag? would be this tag?


----------



## terite

Fabo0o said:


> which tag? would be this tag?


Yes - that is the one - I was looking to see if it was CN - ok - I think this is an OLD but legit polo - I was surprised to see that one as made in China - 
t


----------



## Ems23

terite said:


> This looks like a legit label to me.
> t



Thank you so much x


----------



## terite

Ems23 said:


> Thank you so much x


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Lover1234567

Hi, may I know if this Burberry trench coat is authentic? Thank you in advance xx


----------



## Lover1234567

Lover1234567 said:


> Hi, may I know if this Burberry trench coat is authentic? Thank you in advance xx



More pictures


----------



## terite

Lover1234567 said:


> More pictures


Yes - thanks for such nice, clear photos.
Authentic.
t


----------



## Jordan5354




----------



## Jordan5354




----------



## Jordan5354

hope these photos are bigger and better to help me identify if this jacket is authentic thank you in advance


----------



## terite

Jordan5354 said:


> hope these photos are bigger and better to help me identify if this jacket is authentic thank you in advance


Well, typos in the content tag and typos in the paper tag - that's never good.
You haven't sent legible photos of the Brit tag, size tag or a button, but I'm going with fake on this one.
t


----------



## Sina99

Please authenticate this completed eBay listing if possible. Thank you for your assistance. 
    Item name Burberry bridle house check whipstitch tote. 
 Item#332335790936
Seller peloritano1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Br...&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile


----------



## iceman76

Hey t. and others Burberry connoisseurs!
Can you help me to authenticate this scarf?
Thx in advance/


----------



## terite

Sina99 said:


> Please authenticate this completed eBay listing if possible. Thank you for your assistance.
> Item name Burberry bridle house check whipstitch tote.
> Item#332335790936
> Seller peloritano1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Bridle-House-Check-Large-Whipstitch-Tote-Brown/332335790936?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile


Would like to see the tags in the pocket.
t


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hey t. and others Burberry connoisseurs!
> Can you help me to authenticate this scarf?
> Thx in advance/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821274
> View attachment 3821278
> View attachment 3821280
> View attachment 3821281
> View attachment 3821282
> View attachment 3821275


Need to see a photo showing entire scarf - straight on photo of the label, all pages of the care tag - meanwhile, where did you find this one?
t


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> Need to see a photo showing entire scarf - straight on photo of the label, all pages of the care tag - meanwhile, where did you find this one?
> t


Hey, t! Thank you for your answer. I would make photos you've asked right now. I've found it on local website for legit designer goods, got a very good price for it...I have one legit cashmere scarf and authentic trench, tags seams to be of same quality and font, as well as geometries of the scarves, so I bought it. Now, when I have it in hands, fabric seems to be really special and nice, truly doesn't look like fake or knock-off. But, I would like your opinion anyway, knowing how much you know about Burberry.


----------



## iceman76

Hey t, pics are here...Tell me if you need smth more.


----------



## Sina99

Sina99 said:


> Please authenticate this completed eBay listing if possible. Thank you for your assistance.
> Item name Burberry bridle house check whipstitch tote.
> Item#332335790936
> Seller peloritano1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Bridle-House-Check-Large-Whipstitch-Tote-Brown/332335790936?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile


----------



## Sina99

Thank you for quick response. Pics of tag for Burberry bridle whipstitch tote are in previous post. Sorry I'm a forum newb


----------



## Fabo0o

terite said:


> Yes - that is the one - I was looking to see if it was CN - ok - I think this is an OLD but legit polo - I was surprised to see that one as made in China -
> t



thank you T, can you please check this Burberry t shirt too?


----------



## terite

Fabo0o said:


> thank you T, can you please check this Burberry t shirt too?
> 
> View attachment 3821966
> View attachment 3821967
> View attachment 3821968
> View attachment 3821969
> View attachment 3821970
> View attachment 3821971
> View attachment 3821972
> View attachment 3821973


Need to see a photo of the item
t


----------



## paver

hello
almost sure that black one tag is fake scarf
and blue tag sewned wrong side
pls help


----------



## Fabo0o

terite said:


> Need to see a photo of the item
> t


----------



## terite

paver said:


> hello
> almost sure that black one tag is fake scarf
> and blue tag sewned wrong side
> pls help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3822619
> View attachment 3822622
> View attachment 3822620
> View attachment 3822621


You are correct.
T 
PS: How many accounts do you have on The Purse forum?


----------



## samfalstaff

I would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this bag. I bought it on eBay awhile ago and thought it looked fine. But I recently saw a fake Burberry Nova and now I'm beginning to doubt its authenticity. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Nova Check Medium Tote
Link: not available anymore


----------



## paver

terite said:


> You are correct.
> T
> PS: How many accounts do you have on The Purse forum?


Thank for the answer!

ps: just this one
why u asking?


----------



## terite

samfalstaff said:


> I would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this bag. I bought it on eBay awhile ago and thought it looked fine. But I recently saw a fake Burberry Nova and now I'm beginning to doubt its authenticity. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Nova Check Medium Tote
> Link: not available anymore
> View attachment 3822776
> View attachment 3822778
> View attachment 3822779
> View attachment 3822787
> View attachment 3822788
> View attachment 3822789
> View attachment 3822790
> 
> View attachment 3822791
> View attachment 3822792


This is an authentic VINTAGE nova check (coated canvas) tote. From about 2002.
t


----------



## samfalstaff

terite said:


> This is an authentic VINTAGE nova check (coated canvas) tote. From about 2002.
> t



Thank you! Glad to hear I wasn't carrying around a fake!


----------



## terite

samfalstaff said:


> Thank you! Glad to hear I wasn't carrying around a fake!


It's a classic!
t


----------



## Mmomiche

I have checked so many guides on how to tell if real or fake but not any for the 100% lambswool Burberry scarves! I got this one as a gift from my boyfriend's mom who didn't want it anymore~ she doesn't remember when or where she got it/ if it is even real! Either way I love it I am just very curious if it is real or not... please help?


----------



## larkbunting

Forgive me if this has already been addressed, but did Burberry change their scarf tag again?  I just bought a new Cornflower Blue cashmere from Nordstrom and the tag is different than my 2015 Dusty Mint cashmere.


----------



## bag345addict

Can you help me if this is a fake or a real one please?


----------



## terite

Mmomiche said:


> I have checked so many guides on how to tell if real or fake but not any for the 100% lambswool Burberry scarves! I got this one as a gift from my boyfriend's mom who didn't want it anymore~ she doesn't remember when or where she got it/ if it is even real! Either way I love it I am just very curious if it is real or not... please help?
> 
> View attachment 3823472
> View attachment 3823473


I need to see a photo of the entire scarf


----------



## terite

larkbunting said:


> View attachment 3823512
> View attachment 3823513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me if this has already been addressed, but did Burberry change their scarf tag again?  I just bought a new Cornflower Blue cashmere from Nordstrom and the tag is different than my 2015 Dusty Mint cashmere.


I think that you are absolutely correct - it adds to the complexity for sure.
t


----------



## terite

bag345addict said:


> Can you help me if this is a fake or a real one please?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824040
> View attachment 3824041
> View attachment 3824042
> View attachment 3824043
> View attachment 3824044


I would like to see photos of the content tag (side seam) and maybe a size tag (maybe in the pocket)
t


----------



## bag345addict

terite said:


> I would like to see photos of the content tag (side seam) and maybe a size tag (maybe in the pocket)
> t


It looks like that


----------



## MsHolly

Can you please tell me if this Burberry jacket is real? Thank you!


----------



## terite

bag345addict said:


> It looks like that
> 
> View attachment 3824491


genuine - vintage
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Can you please tell me if this Burberry jacket is real? Thank you!
> View attachment 3824632
> View attachment 3824633
> View attachment 3824634
> View attachment 3824635
> View attachment 3824636


Send a photo of the pocket fabric.
t


----------



## bag345addict

terite said:


> genuine - vintage
> t


Thanks! How can you tell? [emoji5]


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Send a photo of the pocket fabric.
> t





terite said:


> Send a photo of the pocket fabric.
> t


----------



## Sina99

terite said:


> Would like to see the tags in the pocket.
> t


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T,

Can you help with boots? If so, do you mind taking a peek at these?

Item: rubber rainboots
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 133579
Link : https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-tan-plastic-rainboots-size-7

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide !


----------



## UnknownthenwonknU

Hello is it possible to  authenticate this Burberry  black label trench.
I understand it's the Japanese variant and now under a different name.


----------



## terite

Sure 


UnknownthenwonknU said:


> Hello is it possible to  authenticate this Burberry  black label trench.
> I understand it's the Japanese variant and now under a different name.


Post some photos - would be happy to have a look.
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Can you help with boots? If so, do you mind taking a peek at these?
> 
> Item: rubber rainboots
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: 133579
> Link : https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-tan-plastic-rainboots-size-7
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide !


genuine rubber boots.
t


----------



## terite

Sina99 said:


> View attachment 3825065
> View attachment 3825066
> View attachment 3825067
> View attachment 3825068


These look good.t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Can you please tell me if this Burberry jacket is real? Thank you!
> View attachment 3824632
> View attachment 3824633
> View attachment 3824634
> View attachment 3824635
> View attachment 3824636


Is it a child's small or adult small - is there any writing on the BACK of the sewn on Burberry london tag (the corners that are folded down).
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Is it a child's small or adult small - is there any writing on the BACK of the sewn on Burberry london tag (the corners that are folded down).
> t


It's an adult small. Hopefully these pictures help.


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> genuine rubber boots.
> t



You are seriously amazing T- there is nothing you can't do!


----------



## Sina99

terite said:


> These look good.t


YESSS! !Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## bagdabaggies

Hi Terite, I would like this trenchcoat to be authenticated please.

TIA & much appreciated 

Item name: Burberry Beige Trench Classic Size 8 (age 14)
Item number: 162663133837
Seller: harvesth777 (320)
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Photos below:


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> It's an adult small. Hopefully these pictures help.
> View attachment 3825763
> View attachment 3825764


This is genuine - though the quality does not look to be the best.
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> You are seriously amazing T- there is nothing you can't do!


Thank you!
t


----------



## terite

Sina99 said:


> YESSS! !Thank you very much for your help!


You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Hi Terite, I would like this trenchcoat to be authenticated please.
> 
> TIA & much appreciated
> 
> Item name: Burberry Beige Trench Classic Size 8 (age 14)
> Item number: 162663133837
> Seller: harvesth777 (320)
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Beige-Trench-Classic-Size-8-age-14/162663133837?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Photos below:
> View attachment 3826214
> View attachment 3826215
> View attachment 3826218
> View attachment 3826219
> View attachment 3826220
> View attachment 3826221
> View attachment 3826222
> View attachment 3826236
> View attachment 3826241


Genuine CHILDREN'S trench 
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> Genuine CHILDREN'S trench
> t



Thanks Terite!


----------



## pp2591

Hi! I would be exceedingly grateful if someone could help me authenticate this scarf, thanks!

Item Name: BNWT Burberry Reversible Metallic Check Cashmere Scarf
Item Number: 322751669287
Seller ID: saintvoguelondon (540*)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Burber...669287?hash=item4b257fa427:g:OJkAAOSwKZ5ZvbaL

Photographs:


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> This is genuine - though the quality does not look to be the best.
> t


Thank you for your help! Good to know! It's very comfortable and I only paid $20 for it, so it works for me for now lol


----------



## Miran82

Good evening, 
Can you please help authenticating this 'vintage' burberrys coat that I got from a flea market? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Thanks Terite!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

pp2591 said:


> Hi! I would be exceedingly grateful if someone could help me authenticate this scarf, thanks!
> 
> Item Name: BNWT Burberry Reversible Metallic Check Cashmere Scarf
> Item Number: 322751669287
> Seller ID: saintvoguelondon (540*)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Burber...669287?hash=item4b257fa427:g:OJkAAOSwKZ5ZvbaL
> 
> Photographs:


Need to see the item, all labels, all packaging. Also, the link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Thank you for your help! Good to know! It's very comfortable and I only paid $20 for it, so it works for me for now lol


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Miran82 said:


> Good evening,
> Can you please help authenticating this 'vintage' burberrys coat that I got from a flea market? Thank you so much in advance.


Need to see the item.
t


----------



## Yannie26

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## Yannie26

Hi addy i just purchase this burberry tote bag. i really need your help to double check its authenticity. thank you so mucb


----------



## terite

Yannie26 said:


> Hi addy i just purchase this burberry tote bag. i really need your help to double check its authenticity. thank you so mucb


post a photo of the made in tag, inside of bag, zipper
t


----------



## Miran82

terite said:


> Need to see the item.
> t


----------



## terite

Miran82 said:


> View attachment 3827927


genuine vintage coat
t


----------



## Miran82

terite said:


> genuine vintage coat
> t



Thank you for your help. You made my day!


----------



## Yannie26

terite said:


> post a photo of the made in tag, inside of bag, zipper
> t


----------



## Yannie26

. here is the photo of the zipper , inside of the bag and where its made. im crossing my fingers


----------



## Yannie26

made in china


----------



## terite

Miran82 said:


> Thank you for your help. You made my day!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Yannie26 said:


> made in china


yes - legit.
t


----------



## Yannie26

terite said:


> yes - legit.
> t


thank you so much


----------



## terite

Yannie26 said:


> thank you so much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Hello!  Can someone authentic this Burberry handbag:

Name of Bag:  Nova Check Satchel
Purchased by me and is in my possession 
And if it's authentic is it common for the handles and edging around the top to peel.  See pictures.


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Posting additional pictures


----------



## terite

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> Posting additional pictures


There were some quality control issues with some of those nova check bags of that era - I think that is called an Eden bag - and it is genuine - but really disappointing for you to have handles that peel.
t


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

terite said:


> There were some quality control issues with some of those nova check bags of that era - I think that is called an Eden bag - and it is genuine - but really disappointing for you to have handles that peel.
> t


Thank you for sharing your knowledge.  Yeah bummer on the handles.  Now have to research who can repair in my area and how much it's going to cost me.  I purchased this preloved and did not see that the handles were peeling and I purchased as is no return.  Oh well live and learn.


----------



## violetti9

Hello everyone. I bought this gorgeous coat on ebay and I though I got a great price, but now Im not so sure (( 
In fact, I got 2, from 2 different sellers. First I got size 6 (too small, then I found size 8, which is perfect). I will post the other one below. 
Please help. Additional pictures below. Thank you so much 
Item Name: WOMENS BURBERRY DOUBLE BREASTED TRENCH JACKET L / US 8 
Item Number:152702911470
Seller ID: wilfrewoo_0
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-BURB...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## violetti9

Here's the second coat I bought - same style, different size, different (?) seller. 
I really appreciate your help so much

Item Name: WOMEN'S PRE WORNED BURBERRY TRENCH JACKET POLO BLACK M / US 6
Item Number:292237420612
Seller ID: marstei4 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-PRE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

ch !


----------



## violetti9

I just realised I also bought this one from the same seller....  
Love the coat, but not if it's fake ... please help. 

Item Name: WOMEN'S PRE WORNED BURBERRY GOOSE DOWN TRENCH JACKET BROWN MEDIUM / US 6
Item Number:292228418599
Seller ID: marstei4 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-PRE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hello everyone. I bought this gorgeous coat on ebay and I though I got a great price, but now Im not so sure ((
> In fact, I got 2, from 2 different sellers. First I got size 6 (too small, then I found size 8, which is perfect). I will post the other one below.
> Please help. Additional pictures below. Thank you so much
> Item Name: WOMENS BURBERRY DOUBLE BREASTED TRENCH JACKET L / US 8
> Item Number:152702911470
> Seller ID: wilfrewoo_0
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-BURBERRY-DOUBLE-BREASTED-TRENCH-JACKET-L-US-8-BLACK-POLO-SHIRT/152702911470?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> View attachment 3831119
> View attachment 3831120
> View attachment 3831121
> View attachment 3831122
> View attachment 3831123
> View attachment 3831124
> View attachment 3831125


Need clearer/closer photos of all tags - meanwhile don't pay - labels look off (even from a distance)
t


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> I just realised I also bought this one from the same seller....
> Love the coat, but not if it's fake ... please help.
> 
> Item Name: WOMEN'S PRE WORNED BURBERRY GOOSE DOWN TRENCH JACKET BROWN MEDIUM / US 6
> Item Number:292228418599
> Seller ID: marstei4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-PRE-WORNED-BURBERRY-GOOSE-DOWN-TRENCH-JACKET-BROWN-MEDIUM-US-6/292228418599?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> View attachment 3831145
> View attachment 3831146
> View attachment 3831147
> View attachment 3831148
> View attachment 3831149
> View attachment 3831150
> View attachment 3831151
> View attachment 3831152
> View attachment 3831153
> View attachment 3831154


this one is fake 
t
(and this seller has other fakes for sale - meanwhile - don't pay)


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> Need clearer/closer photos of all tags - meanwhile don't pay - labels look off (even from a distance)
> t



Ahhh, I should have known it was too good to be true....  
All 3 coats are from the same seller, who has at least 2 different ebay accounts. So I think if one is fake, the other ones are probably fake too... 
here are the pictures you requested. This is from the first black coat. Please let me know if it helps. 

Thank you so much! you're the best!


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Ahhh, I should have known it was too good to be true....
> All 3 coats are from the same seller, who has at least 2 different ebay accounts. So I think if one is fake, the other ones are probably fake too...
> here are the pictures you requested. This is from the first black coat. Please let me know if it helps.
> 
> Thank you so much! you're the best!
> 
> View attachment 3831277
> View attachment 3831278
> View attachment 3831279
> View attachment 3831280
> View attachment 3831281


These don't look right
t


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> These don't look right
> t


Thank you again. I already paid, but I will open the case and return them.


----------



## icee.gem

Hi... Please help authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance...

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xp1orcrtw09gzfp/AAA76sYDJMVuweB5VchLyHR3a?dl=0


----------



## 12345donald

Hello!

Is this authentic or not?
Item Name : Burberry belt
Link: N/A
The leather feels soft, but the buckle feels cheap and engraving looks sloppy.


----------



## *cinderella*

Hey guys,
I need help with this men's jacket, which I found at a 2nd hand shop. I haven't bought it yet, because I am not sure if it's authetic!

Thanks for helping! 

Burberry Men's Jacket

Made in Germany

N1840 (I guess... hard to read)


----------



## terite

icee.gem said:


> Hi... Please help authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xp1orcrtw09gzfp/AAA76sYDJMVuweB5VchLyHR3a?dl=0


Vintage - authentic nova check - about yr 2000 
t


----------



## terite

12345donald said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is this authentic or not?
> Item Name : Burberry belt
> Link: N/A
> The leather feels soft, but the buckle feels cheap and engraving looks sloppy.
> View attachment 3832787


send a closeup of the engravings - and a close up of the nova check fabric
t


----------



## terite

*cinderella* said:


> Hey guys,
> I need help with this men's jacket, which I found at a 2nd hand shop. I haven't bought it yet, because I am not sure if it's authetic!
> 
> Thanks for helping!
> 
> Burberry Men's Jacket
> 
> Made in Germany
> 
> N1840 (I guess... hard to read)
> View attachment 3832834
> View attachment 3832835
> View attachment 3832836
> View attachment 3832837
> View attachment 3832839
> View attachment 3832840
> View attachment 3832842
> View attachment 3832843
> View attachment 3832844
> View attachment 3832845


Looks good
t
(Made in Germany? Really - send a photo of that)


----------



## icee.gem

terite said:


> Vintage - authentic nova check - about yr 2000
> t



Thank you so much...


----------



## *cinderella*

terite said:


> Looks good
> t
> (Made in Germany? Really - send a photo of that)



Thank you! 

Actually that "Made in Germany" made me think it could be a fake, but I am a newbie to Burberry...


----------



## terite

*cinderella* said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Actually that "Made in Germany" made me think it could be a fake, but I am a newbie to Burberry...
> View attachment 3833071


It's ok - Burberry is made all over the world - I just didn't think this vintage would be made in Germany - nice wool lining.
t


----------



## 12345donald

terite said:


> send a closeup of the engravings - and a close up of the nova check fabric
> t


 
Fabric feels genuine, but have a look.


----------



## kozachenko

Hi! Can you please help authenticating this vintage scarf, thanks!

Item Name: ???
Photographs:


----------



## terite

Need 


kozachenko said:


> Hi! Can you please help authenticating this vintage scarf, thanks!
> 
> Item Name: ???
> Photographs:


need to see the entire scarf laid out
t


----------



## terite

12345donald said:


> Fabric feels genuine, but have a look.


Not certain - will check on a few things and get back to you.
t


----------



## kozachenko

terite said:


> Need
> 
> need to see the entire scarf laid out
> t


unfortunately there are no photos anymore. the first time I see that the tags were sewn to one place of the scarf. 
on the original scarves such tags are found?


----------



## kozachenko

terite said:


> Need
> 
> need to see the entire scarf laid out
> t


is this quality good?


----------



## kozachenko

I compared the tags of my scarf and iamwizard's scarf (he has an original scarf):
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/page-191#post-27806292


----------



## kozachenko

I also compared the location of the tags of my scarf and violetti9's scarf (she has an original scarf):
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/page-191#post-27809655


----------



## terite

kozachenko said:


> I also compared the location of the tags of my scarf and violetti9's scarf (she has an original scarf):
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/page-191#post-27809655


You make a good comparison for sure. Your labels look good - but you are correct to ask where they were sewn on originally, and they are NOT sewn on in the right spot. I would have expected a blue label on this style of scarf also - so I am not sure - I will go check something and get back to you - how wide is it? Is it cashmere?


----------



## kozachenko

terite said:


> You make a good comparison for sure. Your labels look good - but you are correct to ask where they were sewn on originally, and they are NOT sewn on in the right spot. I would have expected a blue label on this style of scarf also - so I am not sure - I will go check something and get back to you - how wide is it? Is it cashmere?


thanks for the help. I decided not to buy this scarf. he is too problematic.


----------



## gabby1987

Hello, my friend recently bought this bag.  She asked me to find out if it is real or not (she doesn't get online much).  I don't think it looks quite right, because the sides do not align, and lining and canvas all are a bit thinner then I'm used to, the lining feels very very thin....but it uses ykk zippers and the hardware is engraved, and the bottom lines up, so I wasn't 100% certain. She asked me if I could please find out if it was authentic. Thank you!


----------



## mia55

Hi

Can you please take a look at this clutch? I've never seen a Burberry bag with the "3Y" marking on the zipper head which makes me uncomfortable with this bag and need an expert opinion.

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## terite

gabby1987 said:


> Hello, my friend recently bought this bag.  She asked me to find out if it is real or not (she doesn't get online much).  I don't think it looks quite right, because the sides do not align, and lining and canvas all are a bit thinner then I'm used to, the lining feels very very thin....but it uses ykk zippers and the hardware is engraved, and the bottom lines up, so I wasn't 100% certain. She asked me if I could please find out if it was authentic. Thank you!


Sorry - that looks all wrong to me.
I hope she can return it
t


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please take a look at this clutch? I've never seen a Burberry bag with the "3Y" marking on the zipper head which makes me uncomfortable with this bag and need an expert opinion.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help
> 
> View attachment 3835551
> 
> View attachment 3835552
> 
> View attachment 3835553
> 
> View attachment 3835554
> 
> View attachment 3835555
> 
> View attachment 3835556
> 
> View attachment 3835557
> 
> View attachment 3835558
> 
> View attachment 3835559


Send a clear photo of that Burberry stamp - and the stamp on the end of the metal cord - any writing on the lining? It looks like leather - is it leather?
t


----------



## Lil D

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## Lil D

Hi, I am new to this forum and I think I just found how to do all of this, so please bare with me as I learn how to navigate.  I just purchased a 'Burberry's' trench from a reputable consignment shop, but as I look online, I am unable to locate the one I have and I think I may have a fake.  I can only post 10n photos, but I have a few more...


----------



## Lil D

Here are the rest of the pics


----------



## icee.gem

Hello... Just received this bag today from online consignment store. Please help authenticate...  Item is Nova Check Tote (No year mentioned on the listing description). The tag attached is from the consignment store and can’t be removed (just in case I need to return it). TIA
LINK: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hd2fyp9bb5cn4pn/AABs1zSVapfnQwM2J6CTAvFOa?dl=0


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> Send a clear photo of that Burberry stamp - and the stamp on the end of the metal cord - any writing on the lining? It looks like leather - is it leather?
> t



Here are the pics, I included lining pic as well. Lining is not leather, it's nylon with subtle checks.

Thanks


----------



## terite

Lil D said:


> Here are the rest of the pics


It is a genuine item - just vintage.
t


----------



## terite

icee.gem said:


> Hello... Just received this bag today from online consignment store. Please help authenticate...  Item is Nova Check Tote (No year mentioned on the listing description). The tag attached is from the consignment store and can’t be removed (just in case I need to return it). TIA
> LINK: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hd2fyp9bb5cn4pn/AABs1zSVapfnQwM2J6CTAvFOa?dl=0





icee.gem said:


> Hello... Just received this bag today from online consignment store. Please help authenticate...  Item is Nova Check Tote (No year mentioned on the listing description). The tag attached is from the consignment store and can’t be removed (just in case I need to return it). TIA
> LINK: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hd2fyp9bb5cn4pn/AABs1zSVapfnQwM2J6CTAvFOa?dl=0


Authentic nova check tote from about 2002
t


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Here are the pics, I included lining pic as well. Lining is not leather, it's nylon with subtle checks.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3835994
> View attachment 3835995
> View attachment 3835996
> View attachment 3835997


Everything looks fine to me - exterior should be leather - interior should have a burberry check pattern.
t


----------



## Lil D

terite said:


> It is a genuine item - just vintage.
> t


Thank you for the speedy response.  I am still concerned because, as I look online, ALL of the other coats have buckles at the sleeves (with more loops holding the little strap), the epaulets are folded and looped around, the back flaps are not sewn down (see the pic with the triangular shaped stitching on mine), mine doesn't have the extra flap coming from the shoulder to the chest, the inside buttons are smaller on mine than what I have seen in pics, and my collar is short and plain with no support strap or plaid.  Also, I heard that the size label is sewn in the left pocket with 2 or 3 lines of info.  Mine just says 6 and x-long under.  I have included a pic of that.  I paid $325.00 (hefty for me), so I just want to be really, really sure - because I really cannot find any online that look like mine.  Also, mine is supposedly form 1997 - there was a note attached to the coat from the store owner...  Again, thank you for any and all information. Very much appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## icee.gem

terite said:


> Authentic nova check tote from about 2002
> t



Thank you so much...


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> Everything looks fine to me - exterior should be leather - interior should have a burberry check pattern.
> t



Thanks so much, really appreciate your help. Have an amazing day ahead.


----------



## terite

Lil D said:


> Thank you for the speedy response.  I am still concerned because, as I look online, ALL of the other coats have buckles at the sleeves (with more loops holding the little strap), the epaulets are folded and looped around, the back flaps are not sewn down (see the pic with the triangular shaped stitching on mine), mine doesn't have the extra flap coming from the shoulder to the chest, the inside buttons are smaller on mine than what I have seen in pics, and my collar is short and plain with no support strap or plaid.  Also, I heard that the size label is sewn in the left pocket with 2 or 3 lines of info.  Mine just says 6 and x-long under.  I have included a pic of that.  I paid $325.00 (hefty for me), so I just want to be really, really sure - because I really cannot find any online that look like mine.  Also, mine is supposedly form 1997 - there was a note attached to the coat from the store owner...  Again, thank you for any and all information. Very much appreciated!!!!!!


Send photos of the tags that are not just on the removable wool insert. Also - looks like a jacket/coat not necessarily a trench? Send photos of the entire coat laid out.
t


----------



## terite

icee.gem said:


> Thank you so much...


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Thanks so much, really appreciate your help. Have an amazing day ahead.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## 12345donald

terite said:


> Not certain - will check on a few things and get back to you.
> t



Authentic or not?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lil D

terite said:


> Send photos of the tags that are not just on the removable wool insert. Also - looks like a jacket/coat not necessarily a trench? Send photos of the entire coat laid out.
> t


  Thank you so much for all of your help.  I am having trouble with the tech on this end, but I hope the pics help.  Is it possible it is US made or made outside of England???


----------



## terite

12345donald said:


> Authentic or not?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


*NOT CERTAIN - Let's ASK ADDY - second opinion. t*


----------



## terite

Lil D said:


> Thank you for the speedy response.  I am still concerned because, as I look online, ALL of the other coats have buckles at the sleeves (with more loops holding the little strap), the epaulets are folded and looped around, the back flaps are not sewn down (see the pic with the triangular shaped stitching on mine), mine doesn't have the extra flap coming from the shoulder to the chest, the inside buttons are smaller on mine than what I have seen in pics, and my collar is short and plain with no support strap or plaid.  Also, I heard that the size label is sewn in the left pocket with 2 or 3 lines of info.  Mine just says 6 and x-long under.  I have included a pic of that.  I paid $325.00 (hefty for me), so I just want to be really, really sure - because I really cannot find any online that look like mine.  Also, mine is supposedly form 1997 - there was a note attached to the coat from the store owner...  Again, thank you for any and all information. Very much appreciated!!!!!!


You have a genuine vintage coat - not necessarily a trench coat.
I would say that 1997 is about right - it is nice that you found it with the zip in/out wool liner.
t
Sometimes there is a tag between the silky lining and the gabardine - or sometimes in the pocket.
There would have been made in information somewhere -


----------



## Alex G.

beautiful jacket I've never heard of this blue label Burberry London line - but everything looks very good I'm not expert though.. I have a prorsum Burberrys


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

terite said:


> There were some quality control issues with some of those nova check bags of that era - I think that is called an Eden bag - and it is genuine - but really disappointing for you to have handles that peel.
> t


Do you know where I can get the handles fixed?  Can I just take to a local shoe repair place?  I live in Southern California.


----------



## Mmomiche

terite said:


> I need to see a photo of the entire scarf


Here ya go! Thanks


----------



## terite

Look behind the folded edges of the blue label - any writing or markings there?
t


----------



## terite

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> Do you know where I can get the handles fixed?  Can I just take to a local shoe repair place?  I live in Southern California.


Sorry - I have no idea.
Does anyone else know?
t


----------



## terite

Alex G. said:


> beautiful jacket I've never heard of this blue label Burberry London line - but everything looks very good I'm not expert though.. I have a prorsum Burberrys


Blue Label comes from Japan.
Send photos if you want
t


----------



## Fionaa

Please help verify the authenticity of this Burberry jacket.
Thank you in advance.

http://ibb.co/hN2UmG
http://ibb.co/gHzs6G
http://ibb.co/cnFRYw
http://ibb.co/dAnODw
http://ibb.co/cr3kRG
http://ibb.co/cdAbYw
http://ibb.co/cdAbYw
http://ibb.co/b4bTfb
http://ibb.co/jLXqtw
http://ibb.co/hHLX6G
http://ibb.co/jzz9mG
http://ibb.co/cr3kRG
http://ibb.co/b2ktDw
http://ibb.co/b4bTfb


----------



## terite

Fionaa said:


> Please help verify the authenticity of this Burberry jacket.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> http://ibb.co/hN2UmG
> http://ibb.co/gHzs6G
> http://ibb.co/cnFRYw
> http://ibb.co/dAnODw
> http://ibb.co/cr3kRG
> http://ibb.co/cdAbYw
> http://ibb.co/cdAbYw
> http://ibb.co/b4bTfb
> http://ibb.co/jLXqtw
> http://ibb.co/hHLX6G
> http://ibb.co/jzz9mG
> http://ibb.co/cr3kRG
> http://ibb.co/b2ktDw
> http://ibb.co/b4bTfb


Authentic
t


----------



## Fionaa

terite said:


> Authentic
> t



Thank you so much!   I am happy!


----------



## OohPretty!

Hello, can you authenticate this pocket watch please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pitu

Hi, I had a Burberry blue label bag bought from Japan.  The inside white tag printed China made, is it authentic?  
I knew some are printed Made in Japan.
Thks for your help.


----------



## terite

Pitu said:


> Hi, I had a Burberry blue label bag bought from Japan.  The inside white tag printed China made, is it authentic?
> I knew some are printed Made in Japan.
> Thks for your help.


Send photos of the actual bag - 
t


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Hello, can you authenticate this pocket watch please? Thanks in advance.


Clearer photos of the two Burberry knights please.
t


----------



## Qteepiec

I find


----------



## Kasha123

Hey,
Was wondering if this scarf is real or fake. Already bought it(but havent received it yet) and is kinda weird as stated "new" but the owner doesnt put picture of the box/tags for it. Dont know if the ebay pics is good enough.

Title: Burberry Cashmere Scarf NWT
Item number: 282670422092
Seller ID: marigraczy_0
Site of the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282670422092

Thanks in advance


----------



## OohPretty!

terite said:


> Clearer photos of the two Burberry knights please.
> t


----------



## OohPretty!

Hope this helps.


----------



## terite

Kasha123 said:


> Hey,
> Was wondering if this scarf is real or fake. Already bought it(but havent received it yet) and is kinda weird as stated "new" but the owner doesnt put picture of the box/tags for it. Dont know if the ebay pics is good enough.
> 
> Title: Burberry Cashmere Scarf NWT
> Item number: 282670422092
> Seller ID: marigraczy_0
> Site of the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282670422092
> 
> Thanks in advance


looks good
t


----------



## terite

Everything looks right to me.
t


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T,

May I ask for your help with these?

1)
Item: burberrys cashmere scarf
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#:135719
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberrys-tan-nova-check-cashmere-wool-scarf



2)
Item: Burberry tan cashmere scarf
Seller: cashinmybag
Item# 135505
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-tan-nova-check-wool-scarf

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!


----------



## Pitu

terite said:


> Send photos of the actual bag -
> t





terite said:


> Send photos of the actual bag -
> t



Hi, here is the photo


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> May I ask for your help with these?
> 
> 1)
> Item: burberrys cashmere scarf
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#:135719
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberrys-tan-nova-check-cashmere-wool-scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> Item: Burberry tan cashmere scarf
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item# 135505
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-tan-nova-check-wool-scarf
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!


First one is ok - that would be a vintage item - missing a tassel - second one - can't tell - need to see label placement and back of label - 
t


----------



## terite

Pitu said:


> Hi, here is the photo


Looks like a blue label bag - send a better shot of the front badge
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> First one is ok - that would be a vintage item - missing a tassel - second one - can't tell - need to see label placement and back of label -
> t



Thank you t! Will take more photos upon receipt.


----------



## Pitu

terite said:


> Looks like a blue label bag - send a better shot of the front badge
> t


Hi, this is the front badge.
So the blue label did made in China also?


----------



## Jodiehc90

Hi Addy,

 My partner purchased this for me on auction from eBay, just a little concerned as I am always hesitant over ebay auctions for real things. 
The scarf is 178 length and the feel of it is different to my cashmere - a little bit rougher. I know that cashmere is different to lambs wool but just needed someone else’s opinion? Many thanks for your time with this.


----------



## terite

Pitu said:


> Hi, this is the front badge.
> So the blue label did made in China also?


This looks blurry - is it clear in real life? any rivets on the bag?
t


----------



## terite

Jodiehc90 said:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> My partner purchased this for me on auction from eBay, just a little concerned as I am always hesitant over ebay auctions for real things.
> The scarf is 178 length and the feel of it is different to my cashmere - a little bit rougher. I know that cashmere is different to lambs wool but just needed someone else’s opinion? Many thanks for your time with this.


This looks right.
Lambswool is definitely rougher (some say itchy) compared to cashmere - cashmere is much softer and more expensive.
t


----------



## Jodiehc90

Thank you so much Terite! I agree, it does feel a bit more “itchy” around the neck! I appreciate your help with this!


----------



## alacey007

Please authenticate this coat for me:

Item name: Basic Coat
Item Number: "182758992433"
Seller ID: karmillenterprises
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Lo...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## deeg23

Hi, would you be able to tell me if this polo is authentic or not? I don't think it is, but would like to know for sure... thanks!!


----------



## terite

deeg23 said:


> Hi, would you be able to tell me if this polo is authentic or not? I don't think it is, but would like to know for sure... thanks!!


You are right - it is not a genuine one.
t


----------



## terite

alacey007 said:


> Please authenticate this coat for me:
> 
> Item name: Basic Coat
> Item Number: "182758992433"
> Seller ID: karmillenterprises
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-London-Womens-Ivory-Leather-Jacket-IT-42-US-8/182758992433?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


I don't comment on anything that has fur. 
t


----------



## alacey007

terite said:


> I don't comment on anything that has fur.
> t


Okay thank You. Do you have a recommendation as to where I should post this?


----------



## terite

alacey007 said:


> Okay thank You. Do you have a recommendation as to where I should post this?


Maybe a paid service like Authenticate4U or Fake Spotters or ??
t


----------



## Sina99

Hello,
Can you please authenticate a vintage drawstring listed on eBay? Thank you so much
Item# 182801889660
Item name: Burberrys Canvas Leather Drawstring Shoulder Bag eb709025
Seller name: roots-Japan
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649


----------



## alacey007

terite said:


> I don't comment on anything that has fur.
> t



I do have something else. Perhaps you can assist with. Do you comment on Leather jackets? If so here are some photos. They said its vintage but I dont see any made in tags or the back of the snaps does not say burberry. What do you think?


----------



## alacey007

alacey007 said:


> I do have something else. Perhaps you can assist with. Do you comment on Leather jackets? If so here are some photos. They said its vintage but I dont see any made in tags or the back of the snaps does not say burberry. What do you think?


Not such a great picture of the snap. Let me try that one again.


----------



## Zoe Brooke

Hi there, can anyone please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf? Thanks! 

Item Name: Authentic Vintage Burberrys Scarf On Sale For $99 Only!!!
Item Number: 1434660216
Seller ID: eternaldevotion
Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/accessories/scarves/auction-1434660216.htm


----------



## terite

Sina99 said:


> Hello,
> Can you please authenticate a vintage drawstring listed on eBay? Thank you so much
> Item# 182801889660
> Item name: Burberrys Canvas Leather Drawstring Shoulder Bag eb709025
> Seller name: roots-Japan
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberrys-Canvas-Leather-Drawstring-Shoulder-Bag-eb709025/182801889660?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649



This is vintage bag made in Japan - under a burberry license. It will have no Made in tag. Not really Burberry as we know it - but not a fake.
t


----------



## terite

alacey007 said:


> Not such a great picture of the snap. Let me try that one again.


Snap looks correct. Send more photos - any tags/labels - check the pockets.
t


----------



## terite

Zoe Brooke said:


> Hi there, can anyone please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Vintage Burberrys Scarf On Sale For $99 Only!!!
> Item Number: 1434660216
> Seller ID: eternaldevotion
> Link: https://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/accessories/scarves/auction-1434660216.htm
> View attachment 3844534
> View attachment 3844535
> View attachment 3844536
> View attachment 3844537


I don't know what that is - it is not a Burberry check, it has a vintage looking label, but not a vintage cut, etc. Nothing saying Burberry about that. I would pass on that.
t


----------



## Sina99

terite said:


> This is vintage bag made in Japan - under a burberry license. It will have no Made in tag. Not really Burberry as we know it - but not a fake.
> t


Thank you so much t!!!


----------



## Pitu

terite said:


> This looks blurry - is it clear in real life? any rivets on the bag?
> t


The most look alike rivets is the 4 studs on the corner of the badge but it's very hard to see if it's a rivet cos the badge mirror image is too shiny for me to identify.
Here's another photos for u to view.  Thks.


----------



## terite

alacey007 said:


> I do have something else. Perhaps you can assist with. Do you comment on Leather jackets? If so here are some photos. They said its vintage but I dont see any made in tags or the back of the snaps does not say burberry. What do you think?


Are there any content tags sewn to the inside seam?
send a clearer photo of the inside of the coat
t


----------



## terite

Pitu said:


> The most look alike rivets is the 4 studs on the corner of the badge but it's very hard to see if it's a rivet cos the badge mirror image is too shiny for me to identify.
> Here's another photos for u to view.  Thks.


Looks good to me - send a photo of the zipper pull.


----------



## kozachenko

terite please help

*Burberry silk scarf 
Made in Italy 
50/50 cm*


----------



## terite

kozachenko said:


> terite please help
> 
> *Burberry silk scarf
> Made in Italy
> 50/50 cm*


oh - look at those hand rolled edges - send a much closer photo of the labels.
t


----------



## laurenshkreli

Hi could you please authenticate this scarf for me? I'd appreciate it!
ITEM NO. 253175940198
SELLER'S ID marmasari_0
LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...DX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&rmvSB=true


----------



## laurenshkreli

Hi could you please authenticate this scarf for me? I'd appreciate it!
ITEM NO. 253175940198
SELLER'S ID marmasari_0
LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## peterparkerss

Yeah, It is awesome


----------



## terite

laurenshkreli said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this scarf for me? I'd appreciate it!
> ITEM NO. 253175940198
> SELLER'S ID marmasari_0
> LINK http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic-Burberry-Large-Beige-Horseferry-Check-Red-Silk-Scarf-39781781/253175940198?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&rmvSB=true


Send a close up photo of the content tag and the paper tags.
t


----------



## Georgey1

Hello,

if you could kindly authenticate this for me:

*Burberry Heritage Camel Check Scarf*
*Purchased from Jomashop *
*Photos: *
* *


----------



## amstevens714

↑
Hi T,

May I ask for your help with these?

1)
Item: burberrys cashmere scarf
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#:135719
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberrys-tan-nova-check-cashmere-wool-scarf



2)
Item: Burberry tan cashmere scarf
Seller: cashinmybag
Item# 135505
Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-tan-nova-check-wool-scarf



terite said:


> First one is ok - that would be a vintage item - missing a tassel - second one - can't tell - need to see label placement and back of label -
> t



Hoping these help - thank youT!


----------



## terite

Sen


Georgey1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> if you could kindly authenticate this for me:
> 
> *Burberry Heritage Camel Check Scarf*
> *Purchased from Jomashop *
> *Photos: *
> * *



Send a photo of the other burberry tag and the paper tag
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> ↑
> Hi T,
> 
> May I ask for your help with these?
> 
> 1)
> Item: burberrys cashmere scarf
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#:135719
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberrys-tan-nova-check-cashmere-wool-scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> Item: Burberry tan cashmere scarf
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item# 135505
> Link: https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/burberry-tan-nova-check-wool-scarf
> 
> _Is this all for the happy scarf? The tags look wrong - and are all the tassels cut? The scarf looks thin also - and so do the tassels
> t_
> 
> Hoping these help - thank youT!


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T - thanks, yes all for the same scarf. Scarf number 2. I'm thinking this is one I should return? Any other photos that might be helpful?

Thank you!


----------



## Georgey1

terite said:


> Sen
> 
> Send a photo of the other burberry tag and the paper tag
> t


----------



## terite

These photos look good
t


----------



## Msnellen82

Could someone authenticate this please and maybe tell me what it’s called. I can’t find this one anywhere online but have found similar things. So I’m not sure if it’s fake or not.











Here’s a link to the pictures Incase those ones didn’t work.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8dn1st0wupf5w1x/AADHdcrdshM7EalbLQUsjjIHa?dl=0


----------



## Msnellen82

Msnellen82 said:


> Could someone authenticate this please and maybe tell me what it’s called. I can’t find this one anywhere online but have found similar things. So I’m not sure if it’s fake or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a link to the pictures Incase those ones didn’t work.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8dn1st0wupf5w1x/AADHdcrdshM7EalbLQUsjjIHa?dl=0





h


----------



## Msnellen82




----------



## Pinkie*

Dear ladys can You please help
Item:
BURBERRY SCARF LARGE PINK CHECK 100% LAMBSWOOL
Seller: serendipity-6
Item number: 132339126350
Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/132339126350


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> Dear ladys can You please help
> Item:
> BURBERRY SCARF LARGE PINK CHECK 100% LAMBSWOOL
> Seller: serendipity-6
> Item number: 132339126350
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/132339126350


More pictures. Having concerns about E


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T - thanks, yes all for the same scarf. Scarf number 2. I'm thinking this is one I should return? Any other photos that might be helpful?
> 
> Thank you!


The


Msnellen82 said:


>


Looks good - search horseferry check
t


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> More pictures. Having concerns about E


The E does look odd - I'm not certain - the check looks a bit odd too


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> The E does look odd - I'm not certain - the check looks a bit odd too


And What can i do now


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> And What can i do now


Let me go check my scarf stash - the lambswool looks good - does it feel right? the size is also right - I will go check on the vintage E situation


Pinkie* said:


> And What can i do now


I can't say for sure - let me go check a few old scarves - t


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hello dear Authenticators, Would you please authenticate this bag
Item name: Small Canterbury Haymarket Tote in Military Red.
Link: no link
Photos:


----------



## Butterflyweed

More pics:


----------



## peterparkerss

It is awesome


----------



## terite

Butterflyweed said:


> More pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849798
> View attachment 3849799
> View attachment 3849801
> View attachment 3849802
> View attachment 3849803
> View attachment 3849804
> View attachment 3849805
> View attachment 3849806


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> And What can i do now


Check the inside folded ends of the blue tag - is there any writing there? 
t


----------



## Butterflyweed

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



Thank you Terite!


----------



## terite

Butterflyweed said:


> Thank you Terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> Check the inside folded ends of the blue tag - is there any writing there?
> t


On one side it is


----------



## audqjaaosl

Dear All,
I am trying to purchase this beautiful piece, would you guys kindly authenticate the product?
Name : BURBERRY BRIT MEN'S NETLEY NYLON LEATHER TRIM RAIN TRENCH COAT JACKET
Link : N/A
Photos :


----------



## audqjaaosl

Here is one more picture .

Thank you!


----------



## CarolDLee

Hi I win this Burberry coat in eBay auction.
Would anyone here could advise if this is authentic or not.
The coat is not with me now but here is the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bur...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> On one side it is


I think this is an authentic scarf 
t


----------



## terite

audqjaaosl said:


> Here is one more picture .
> 
> Thank you!


send a closeup of the paper tag unfolded, and a photo of the label at the neck.
t


----------



## terite

CarolDLee said:


> Hi I win this Burberry coat in eBay auction.
> Would anyone here could advise if this is authentic or not.
> The coat is not with me now but here is the link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Burberry-Wool-Cashmere-Coat/162705816805?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.





CarolDLee said:


> Hi I win this Burberry coat in eBay auction.
> Would anyone here could advise if this is authentic or not.
> The coat is not with me now but here is the link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Burberry-Wool-Cashmere-Coat/162705816805?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649
> 
> Your help is much appreciated.


Authentic early version of Burberry London
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone - please just ask again.
t


----------



## peterparkerss

And What I can do


----------



## GinnyM

Hello dear authenticators,

I bought this quilted jacket from ebay,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Br...var=441526596059&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Could you please confirm if it is authentic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

GinnyM said:


> Hello dear authenticators,
> 
> I bought this quilted jacket from ebay,
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Brit-womens-beige-diamond-quilted-jacket-size-small/142525296947?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=441526596059&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> Could you please confirm if it is authentic? Thanks in advance!


Send photos of the paper tag - all sides, a snap, the tags at the neck and closer photo of Burberry brit tag - and back of content tag
t


----------



## GinnyM

View attachment 3854706
View attachment 3854707

	

		
			
		

		
	
 [ATTACH

Thanks for your quick response. I hope I have attached all the pics required for authentication, the jacket did not have any other paper tags.


----------



## terite

GinnyM said:


> View attachment 3854692
> View attachment 3854693
> View attachment 3854694
> View attachment 3854695
> View attachment 3854697
> View attachment 3854698
> View attachment 3854699
> View attachment 3854706
> View attachment 3854707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH
> 
> Thanks for your quick response. I hope I have attached all the pics required for authentication, the jacket did not have any other paper tags.


This looks good - authentic
t


----------



## GinnyM

terite said:


> This looks good - authentic
> t


Thanks a lot


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> I think this is an authentic scarf
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

GinnyM said:


> Thanks a lot


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T- may I ask for your help with this jacket?

Thank you!!

Item: Burberry Brit trench
Seller: onlybonafide
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T- may I ask for your help with this jacket?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Burberry Brit trench
> Seller: onlybonafide
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Brit-Brown-Cotton-Trench-Coat-Size-6-/362132101217?hash=item5450c15861:gXQAAOSwRBtZ4lgD&_trkparms=pageci%3A9aa31313-b15e-11e7-8e57-74dbd18066ad%7Cparentrq%3A1e38b4f115f0aca46f12ce34fffaf108%7Ciid%3A7&redirect=mobile&nma=true&si=atZb5DYICDhX%2BTtSTftRNE6N3IM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


looks good
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> looks good
> t



Thank you!! ❤️


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you!! ❤️


You are welcome
t


----------



## Kasha123

Hey Terite
Thanks for the help last time, i just received my item, so I wondering if you can help me again.
Hope the pictures arent too blurry.


----------



## Shhhabanova

Hey, guys! I'd be very grateful if you could help me with this item: 
I just received it, but I'm not sure about the authenticity. Material used is PVC (both inside and outside), on the inside it only has "Burberry London" in silver.


----------



## terite

Kasha123 said:


> Hey Terite
> Thanks for the help last time, i just received my item, so I wondering if you can help me again.
> Hope the pictures arent too blurry.


That is fake - hope you can return it.
t
This is why it is always good to check the item that you ACTUALLY receive - compare the two tags - totally different -

This seller has another fake Burberry scarf for sale - and has positive feedback received on other FAKE scarves. Too bad - this drives me crazy - check here first.
t


----------



## terite

Shhhabanova said:


> Hey, guys! I'd be very grateful if you could help me with this item:
> I just received it, but I'm not sure about the authenticity. Material used is PVC (both inside and outside), on the inside it only has "Burberry London" in silver.


This is a sweet little Burberry nova check wallet - VINTAGE - authentic.
t
PS: probably has leather trim/coated canvas nova check


----------



## Shhhabanova

terite said:


> This is a sweet little Burberry nova check wallet - VINTAGE - authentic.
> t
> PS: probably has leather trim/coated canvas nova check


Thank you SOOO much for your quick reply) You made my day, cause I was quite worried - I've never seen PVC trim on Burberry. It is coated canvas, but PVC trim was a surprise to me)) It REALLY looks almost exactly like leather, but feels rubbery. It also has a small scratch, where PVC can be defined too. Sorry if I'm too much into details, just thought you may find that interesting as an authenticator =) Thanks again!


----------



## TommyH

Need help bought this coat on the secondhand market.


----------



## terite

Shhhabanova said:


> Thank you SOOO much for your quick reply) You made my day, cause I was quite worried - I've never seen PVC trim on Burberry. It is coated canvas, but PVC trim was a surprise to me)) It REALLY looks almost exactly like leather, but feels rubbery. It also has a small scratch, where PVC can be defined too. Sorry if I'm too much into details, just thought you may find that interesting as an authenticator =) Thanks again!


You are welcome - note the fab FIOCCHI snap - love this nova check
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Need help bought this coat on the secondhand market.


Send a photo of the content tag, a better shot of a button - the coat lying open.
t


----------



## TommyH

Thank you.
Okay, i make it if the coat arrives to me because this picture is from the seller who im bought it.


----------



## Kasha123

terite said:


> That is fake - hope you can return it.
> t
> This is why it is always good to check the item that you ACTUALLY receive - compare the two tags - totally different -
> 
> This seller has another fake Burberry scarf for sale - and has positive feedback received on other FAKE scarves. Too bad - this drives me crazy - check here first.
> t


Thanks for the help


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Thank you.
> Okay, i make it if the coat arrives to me because this picture is from the seller who im bought it.


Ok - there are no red flags - everything that I can see looks good. I like the Thomas Burberry line also.
t


----------



## terite

Kasha123 said:


> Thanks for the help


You are welcome - let us know how that goes - 
t


----------



## Jacksandshoes

Hi peeps!
I would really appretiate if someone could help me authenticate this scarf? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

Jacksandshoes said:


> Hi peeps!
> I would really appretiate if someone could help me authenticate this scarf?
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3857571
> View attachment 3857572
> View attachment 3857573
> View attachment 3857574
> View attachment 3857575


Love that vintage of scarf - authentic - love those tassels.
t


----------



## Jacksandshoes

terite said:


> Love that vintage of scarf - authentic - love those tassels.
> t


Thanks for replying,T


----------



## SakuraSakura

Shhhabanova said:


> Hey, guys! I'd be very grateful if you could help me with this item:
> I just received it, but I'm not sure about the authenticity. Material used is PVC (both inside and outside), on the inside it only has "Burberry London" in silver.


No way! I just found the same wallet but larger for $3.00. It is heavily stained but I'm going to try to make it work. Mods could you please authenticate it for me? Thank you.


----------



## Pokahantos

Hi
Would you please authenticate this Burberry haymarket bag for me!


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> No way! I just found the same wallet but larger for $3.00. It is heavily stained but I'm going to try to make it work. Mods could you please authenticate it for me? Thank you.


It looks great - pending a fiocchi snap - these clean up with a toothbrush scrub.
Nice find.
t


----------



## terite

Pokahantos said:


> Hi
> Would you please authenticate this Burberry haymarket bag for me!


Send a straight on photo of the Burberry stamp on the inside (your photo is on an angle and I cannot see the letters), and the serial number. Meanwhile don't pay - the Burberry card looks wrong, the tag is not for that bag (moss green?), and the item isn't a small tote. 
t


----------



## CarolDLee

terite said:


> Authentic early version of Burberry London
> t


Thanks so much terite.
Sorry I has a bad experience before with fake bag I win on eBay. 
Would you mind sharing me your knowledge further bit more?
The tag is not exactly similar with other Burberry London coat that is more defined, eg. most noticably at the end of the flag.
About the button: is it normal the Burberry London button only has word "Burberry" and not "Burberry London"?
And is the lining okay? Sorry I have not seen a lot of Burberry London coat lining, but quite most of coat I see has this nova check lining. I have not yet come to see another coat in black lining with small Burberry logo all over it.


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> It looks great - pending a fiocchi snap - these clean up with a toothbrush scrub.
> Nice find.
> t


Thank you very much! Your help is so appreciated.  I just took a look at the snap and it does say Fiocchi on it. Would there be any chance you would be able to give me an estimate as to the year this was made?


----------



## CarolDLee

terite said:


> Authentic early version of Burberry London
> t


Sorry I forget to mention:
The photos of the lining: the eBay coat on question photos is on the right. (compared to a Burberrys' blazer)
The photo of the Burberry London tag: the eBay coat on question is on the left.
Sorry for the confusion.
The seller has sent me invoice but the shipping charges is even higher than the coat; but maybe because this is one long heavy coat plus it is international shipping. The seller purchase it from the Real Real but read that Real Real authentications sometimes not reliable. That's where all the fear come from.

Your help is much appreciated and will save me from lot of trouble.
Thanks


----------



## terite

CarolDLee said:


> Thanks so much terite.
> Sorry I has a bad experience before with fake bag I win on eBay.
> Would you mind sharing me your knowledge further bit more?
> The tag is not exactly similar with other Burberry London coat that is more defined, eg. most noticably at the end of the flag.
> About the button: is it normal the Burberry London button only has word "Burberry" and not "Burberry London"?
> And is the lining okay? Sorry I have not seen a lot of Burberry London coat lining, but quite most of coat I see has this nova check lining. I have not yet come to see another coat in black lining with small Burberry logo all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858674
> View attachment 3858675
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858635


So - every year Burberry seems to change things up - and the brand is over 150 years, so labels have evolved and changed.


CarolDLee said:


> Thanks so much terite.
> Sorry I has a bad experience before with fake bag I win on eBay.
> Would you mind sharing me your knowledge further bit more?
> The tag is not exactly similar with other Burberry London coat that is more defined, eg. most noticably at the end of the flag.
> About the button: is it normal the Burberry London button only has word "Burberry" and not "Burberry London"?
> And is the lining okay? Sorry I have not seen a lot of Burberry London coat lining, but quite most of coat I see has this nova check lining. I have not yet come to see another coat in black lining with small Burberry logo all over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858674
> View attachment 3858675
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858635


It is good that you are interested and noticing these details. 
These blue labels were used until the newer brownish/beige ones came in - the blue ones started when the name changed to Burberry. 
Note the difference in the R on both labels that you show (both are genuine)
Burberry London is just one line - there is also Burberry Prorsum, Brit, Children, and others.
The nova check lining is very popular right now - but it was not the lining used all the time.
The Burberry knight appears often - and has MANY variations. 
One thing is to look for things that go together in time - for example a new label should have the new knight - new content tags etc.
t


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone. I have two items that I need assistance with. I believe they're authentic but I would like a second ,(more educated might I add), opinion. If they are authentic would anyone recognize these models? Thank you in advance.

*The authenticity card came with the wallet.*  The wallets serial number is CNPANSIM1PAN.
The purses serial number is CNQINCHOQIN.


----------



## Brownie76

Hi i came across this wallet and key chain wallet at a consingment store.
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Can u please take a look and let me know of its real or not. Thanks


----------



## Brownie76

Sorry here are better pics


----------



## Shhhabanova

SakuraSakura said:


> No way! I just found the same wallet but larger for $3.00. It is heavily stained but I'm going to try to make it work. Mods could you please authenticate it for me? Thank you.


omg! I also bought mine for cheap - 8 bucks) Congratulations on the deal =) By the way, I've seen some tutorials on cleaning coated leather on youtube,  they say window cleaner works perfectly well (I haven't tried this out, so this requires some additional research).


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone. I have two items that I need assistance with. I believe they're authentic but I would like a second ,(more educated might I add), opinion. If they are authentic would anyone recognize these models? Thank you in advance.
> 
> *The authenticity card came with the wallet.*  The wallets serial number is CNPANSIM1PAN.
> The purses serial number is CNQINCHOQIN.


Both look good
t


----------



## terite

Brownie76 said:


> Sorry here are better pics


nice find - authentic
t


----------



## terite

Shhhabanova said:


> omg! I also bought mine for cheap - 8 bucks) Congratulations on the deal =) By the way, I've seen some tutorials on cleaning coated leather on youtube,  they say window cleaner works perfectly well (I haven't tried this out, so this requires some additional research).


Great idea!
t


----------



## Brownie76

terite said:


> nice find - authentic
> t


THANKS!!!!


----------



## terite

Brownie76 said:


> THANKS!!!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## TommyH

It arrive today so i make more photos from the coat


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> It arrive today so i make more photos from the coat
> 
> View attachment 3859959
> View attachment 3859960
> View attachment 3859967
> View attachment 3859968
> View attachment 3859969
> View attachment 3859970


Oh - how nice - we don't see enough Thomas Burberry on here - authentic.
t


----------



## TommyH

Thank You ^^
How can i see lf  cloth its fake or not ? An how old its my coat ? 

By the way i can bougth this so can you say me its fake or not ?


----------



## Shhhabanova

T, may I please ask for your expert opinion again? =) I can see the pattern matches on all the elements, but the label seems a bit off to me. I would be really grateful if you could find a minute to take a look at this =) Thank you in advance


----------



## Gracie123

Is this coat authentic? Thank you so much in advance for any help!  I really appreciate it


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Thank You ^^
> How can i see lf  cloth its fake or not ? An how old its my coat ?
> 
> By the way i can bougth this so can you say me its fake or not ?


Send closeup photos of the tags at the neck
t


----------



## terite

Shhhabanova said:


> T, may I please ask for your expert opinion again? =) I can see the pattern matches on all the elements, but the label seems a bit off to me. I would be really grateful if you could find a minute to take a look at this =) Thank you in advance


Your hunch about the label is correct - it is a fake - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Gracie123 said:


> Is this coat authentic? Thank you so much in advance for any help!  I really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860600
> View attachment 3860601
> View attachment 3860602
> View attachment 3860603


Let's see a button and the coat lying open
t


----------



## Licht03

Hello! I am trying to figure out if this scarf is fake or real. Any thoughts? 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Cashmere-Scarf-59c15cf29c6fcff836019f01


----------



## terite

Licht03 said:


> Hello! I am trying to figure out if this scarf is fake or real. Any thoughts?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Cashmere-Scarf-59c15cf29c6fcff836019f01


ok - genuine - older so check the dimensions - the older (Women's) styles are quite smaller than scarves these days -
t


----------



## Licht03

terite said:


> ok - genuine - older so check the dimensions - the older (Women's) styles are quite smaller than scarves these days -
> t


Thank you!


----------



## Shhhabanova

terite said:


> Your hunch about the label is correct - it is a fake - I hope you can return it.
> t


thank you!  I haven't bought it yet, decided to ask for a piece of advice first, so you just prevented me from buying something I would regret) Thank again, have a nice day)


----------



## terite

Licht03 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Shhhabanova said:


> thank you!  I haven't bought it yet, decided to ask for a piece of advice first, so you just prevented me from buying something I would regret) Thank again, have a nice day)


You are welcome - please report that if you can.
t


----------



## CarolDLee

Dear t,
Thanks so much for sharing that helpful knowlege. 
That will sure help save us a lot.
Just that with so many variations its kind of hard to tell for a newbie.


----------



## CarolDLee

Dear t,
thanks so much for sharing us the useful knowledge 
That's sure help us a lot.
Eventhough as for newbie it will still be difficult to tell which from which with so many variations.


----------



## Gracie123

terite said:


> Let's see a button and the coat lying open
> t



Here are the images! Thank you for your help and expertise!


----------



## CarolDLee

I would be really grateful if someone would be able to help me with this Burberrry London coats:
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649
The seller are not really like to give additional info so if there are red alert, I better avoid it.


----------



## CarolDLee

Really appreciate help on this Burberrry London coat also:
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649
The seller quite hard to contact so if there are red alert, I better avoid it as well.


----------



## terite

CarolDLee said:


> Dear t,
> thanks so much for sharing us the useful knowledge
> That's sure help us a lot.
> Eventhough as for newbie it will still be difficult to tell which from which with so many variations.


you are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Gracie123 said:


> Here are the images! Thank you for your help and expertise!


Beauty - authentic
t


----------



## terite

CarolDLee said:


> Really appreciate help on this Burberrry London coat also:
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Burberry-Ladies-Double-Breasted-Wool-Coat-Size-8/122757696658?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649
> The seller quite hard to contact so if there are red alert, I better avoid it as well.


Need photos of content tags, a button - the entire coat, size tag and clear/flat photo of main label.
t


----------



## CarolDLee

Okay. Will try to ask the seller. Any idea what the coat name?


----------



## CarolDLee

What about this one ? Is this Basingstoke?
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Burberry-Black-Wool-Coat-Size-12/182835643879?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649
Should I avoid any coat without content tags?
Thanks so much for the help, t


----------



## terite

CarolDLee said:


> What about this one ? Is this Basingstoke?
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Burberry-Black-Wool-Coat-Size-12/182835643879?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649
> Should I avoid any coat without content tags?
> Thanks so much for the help, t


same requests as the one above. Sorry but I don't know the names of the coats.
t
I was looking at a few today and they had their names sewn in - so nice.
t


----------



## MsHolly

Hi! Can you tell if these are authentic Burberry shoes? Here are the pictures the seller sent me.


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi! Can you tell if these are authentic Burberry shoes? Here are the pictures the seller sent me.
> View attachment 3862410
> View attachment 3862412
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862413


Send a photo of the bottom of the shoe and a photo of the inside stamp taken straight on
t


----------



## pursepectives

Hi there!

Could you please help me authenticate:

https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Quilted-Jacket-59ea9e0ebf6df5e17301985f
I can't find the style of this coat, but the tag looks ok. 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-quilted-jacket-59e0d8d24225be32c4029f84
The tags on this look ok as well, this is the Ashurst quilted jacket.

Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

pursepectives said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Quilted-Jacket-59ea9e0ebf6df5e17301985f
> I can't find the style of this coat, but the tag looks ok.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-quilted-jacket-59e0d8d24225be32c4029f84
> The tags on this look ok as well, this is the Ashurst quilted jacket.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Both ok
t


----------



## Coco de Mer

Hello!

I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this trench for me.

Item Name :Burberry Authentic Trench Coat Sandringham US Size 10
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-A...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
Item ID :
263281923044
I just purchased this trench and i need your help.
Thank you.


----------



## terite

Coco de Mer said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this trench for me.
> 
> Item Name :Burberry Authentic Trench Coat Sandringham US Size 10
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Authentic-Trench-Coat-Sandringham-US-Size-10/263281923044?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
> Item ID :
> 263281923044
> I just purchased this trench and i need your help.
> Thank you.


None of the tags are close enough for me to see them clearly - send photos when you get the coat (no red flags is all I can say)
t


----------



## Coco de Mer

terite said:


> None of the tags are close enough for me to see them clearly - send photos when you get the coat (no red flags is all I can say)
> t


Thank you so much


----------



## LovetheLux

Dear experts, can I please ask for your opinion of this trench coat? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gracie123

terite said:


> Beauty - authentic
> t



Thank you so much! Would you happen to know the time period this coat is from or any other details? Just curious


----------



## terite

Coco de Mer said:


> Thank you so much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Dear experts, can I please ask for your opinion of this trench coat? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863116
> View attachment 3863117
> View attachment 3863118
> View attachment 3863119
> View attachment 3863120
> View attachment 3863121
> View attachment 3863122
> View attachment 3863123


Send a clear, straight on photo of the content tag, and a button, and a photo of the back of the collar.
t


----------



## LovetheLux

terite said:


> Send a clear, straight on photo of the content tag, and a button, and a photo of the back of the collar.
> t



Thank You!







	

		
			
		

		
	
]


----------



## Slimewarp

Hello.  I have 2 scarves that I would like help authenticating.  The first is a wool, the second cashmere.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Thank You!
> 
> View attachment 3863355
> View attachment 3863358
> View attachment 3863359
> View attachment 3863371
> View attachment 3863372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


The content tag and the button do not look right to me. Also, where is the lambskin and calf leather mentioned in the content tag? 
t


----------



## terite

Slimewarp said:


> Hello.  I have 2 scarves that I would like help authenticating.  The first is a wool, the second cashmere.  Thank you for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863392
> View attachment 3863389
> View attachment 3863390
> View attachment 3863391
> View attachment 3863393
> View attachment 3863394


That first one came from Grandpa's closet I bet - that is really old, and genuine. Fun find.
The second one - send a closer photo of the content tag.


----------



## Slimewarp

terite said:


> That first one came from Grandpa's closet I bet - that is really old, and genuine. Fun find.
> The second one - send a closer photo of the content tag.



Oh awesome, I am so excited to hear the first one is genuine, I had trouble finding that white and gold label online.  Any guess as to how old it might be? And I know we cannot ask for value estimates, but any idea where I might be able to get that info elsewhere? I attached a close-up photo of the second one, but here it is again in case it wasn’t shown on the first post.  Hope this helps! Thanks!


----------



## LovetheLux

terite said:


> The content tag and the button do not look right to me. Also, where is the lambskin and calf leather mentioned in the content tag?
> t



Hello t, the belt buckle and sleeve belt buckles felt like leather material, but not sure they are lambskin or calf leather.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thank You!


----------



## terite

Slimewarp said:


> Oh awesome, I am so excited to hear the first one is genuine, I had trouble finding that white and gold label online.  Any guess as to how old it might be? And I know we cannot ask for value estimates, but any idea where I might be able to get that info elsewhere? I attached a close-up photo of the second one, but here it is again in case it wasn’t shown on the first post.  Hope this helps! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863429


This one looks good too.
I think the first one is from about the 60's.
t


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Hello t, the belt buckle and sleeve belt buckles felt like leather material, but not sure they are lambskin or calf leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863744
> View attachment 3863745
> View attachment 3863746
> 
> 
> *Thank You!*


*
I am a put off by the content tag and the buttons - maybe ask for a second opinion
t*


----------



## LovetheLux

terite said:


> *I am a put off by the content tag and the buttons - maybe ask for a second opinion
> t*


 Thank you anyway!
I can’t think anyone else who’s better than you.


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Thank you anyway!
> I can’t think anyone else who’s better than you.


When I highlight in RED that is my signal for a second opinion from Addy.


----------



## LovetheLux

I see... Can’t wait to see what’s Addy’s opinion


----------



## Slimewarp

terite said:


> This one looks good too.
> I think the first one is from about the 60's.
> t


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## cinderella0087

Hi terite, 

Could you please assist with authenticating these rain boots? I’m hoping they’re legit to wear around rainy Seattle!

Thank you so much for your help!

Item: Burberry rain boots 

Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-burberry-tan-rain-boots/29963640

Photos:


----------



## Addy

LovetheLux said:


> I see... Can’t wait to see what’s Addy’s opinion


Looks off to me also


----------



## terite

Slimewarp said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> Could you please assist with authenticating these rain boots? I’m hoping they’re legit to wear around rainy Seattle!
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Item: Burberry rain boots
> 
> Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-burberry-tan-rain-boots/29963640
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 3864183
> 
> View attachment 3864184
> 
> View attachment 3864185
> 
> View attachment 3864186
> 
> View attachment 3864187
> 
> View attachment 3864188


Perfect.
t


----------



## cinderella0087

terite said:


> Perfect.
> t



Yay!! Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Yay!! Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## LovetheLux

Thank you terite and Addy! 

Such pretty color with disappointment results


----------



## nsilvs-13

Hello!
Im new to the thread so I hope Im posting this correctly. I recently came across this ad and couldnt tell if it was authentic. Thanks in advance!
Item Name: 100% Cashmere Burberry Check Scarf
Item Number:
Seller ID: paoloroid
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/322848739912?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Send a photo of the bottom of the shoe and a photo of the inside stamp taken straight on
> t


Here ya go! Sorry for the delay


----------



## terite

nsilvs-13 said:


> Hello!
> Im new to the thread so I hope Im posting this correctly. I recently came across this ad and couldnt tell if it was authentic. Thanks in advance!
> Item Name: 100% Cashmere Burberry Check Scarf
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: paoloroid
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/322848739912?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


Fake - please report that - welcome to the purse forum.
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Here ya go! Sorry for the delay
> View attachment 3865651
> View attachment 3865652
> 
> View attachment 3865653


Sorry - I meant the Burberry stamp on the inside.
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Sorry - I meant the Burberry stamp on the inside.
> t


No problem! Here ya go. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> No problem! Here ya go. Thank you so much for your help
> 
> View attachment 3865932


Beauty! Authentic
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Beauty! Authentic
> t


Woo-hoo! They are beautiful love them!


----------



## Coco de Mer

terite said:


> None of the tags are close enough for me to see them clearly - send photos when you get the coat (no red flags is all I can say)
> t


Hi , terite! I received the coat today. Can you take a look?


----------



## Coco de Mer

Few more pictures


----------



## Coco de Mer

one more....sorry


----------



## Nataschyaa

hi, can somebody please authenticate this burberry shirt? thankyou very much..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...5&sd=142543561793&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940


----------



## JulienL

Hi,
I'm looking for a car coat, can you help me ? 

Item Name: Burberry London Wool Cashmere Car Coat ROEFORD
Item Number: 5045459005348
Article 3983218 1005
Seller ID: lieblings*stueckchen
Thank's


----------



## Nataschyaa

hi all, here is the picture..


----------



## terite

Coco de Mer said:


> one more....sorry


nice - genuine
t


----------



## terite

Nataschyaa said:


> hi, can somebody please authenticate this burberry shirt? thankyou very much..
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Brit-Check-Mens-Casual-Dress-Shirt/142543561793?var=441532591080&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140131123730&meid=be4270f9ce4b4bbfb9211f9ae9c25ca0&pid=100167&rk=6&rkt=15&sd=142543561793&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940


Fake - please report that.
t
(and if you are reading this, please report that)


----------



## terite

JulienL said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for a car coat, can you help me ?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Wool Cashmere Car Coat ROEFORD
> Item Number: 5045459005348
> Article 3983218 1005
> Seller ID: lieblings*stueckchen
> Thank's


genuine
t


----------



## terite

Nataschyaa said:


> hi all, here is the picture..


fake 
t


----------



## Coco de Mer

terite said:


> nice - genuine
> t


Thank you for your help!


----------



## JulienL

terite said:


> genuine
> t


thank's !


----------



## Nataschyaa

terite said:


> Fake - please report that.
> t
> (and if you are reading this, please report that)


thankyou terite.. i really want to purchase a shirt, how about this one?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-B...o&sd=142529693570&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940


----------



## terite

Coco de Mer said:


> Thank you for your help!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Nataschyaa said:


> thankyou terite.. i really want to purchase a shirt, how about this one?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-BRIT-MEN-CASUAL-SHIRT-SLIM-FIT-SHIP-TO-WORLDWIDE/142529693570?var=441518865744&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140131123730&meid=31718a2422984acaa5cbb9eb33c9d07c&pid=100167&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=lo&sd=142529693570&_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940


Need to see label at the neck, content tag.
t


----------



## Nataschyaa

terite said:


> Need to see label at the neck, content tag.
> t


hi, here is the additional photos, please help me, thank you


----------



## terite

Nataschyaa said:


> hi, here is the additional photos, please help me, thank you


Fake - please report that.
t


----------



## nsilvs-13

terite said:


> Fake - please report that - welcome to the purse forum.
> t



I didnt end up bidding on it, but good to know I saved myself a hassle. Any quick pointers on how to spot a fake especially for the scarves? [I hope its allowed to ask, just always wondered]


----------



## terite

nsilvs-13 said:


> I didnt end up bidding on it, but good to know I saved myself a hassle. Any quick pointers on how to spot a fake especially for the scarves? [I hope its allowed to ask, just always wondered]


Where do you think a seller would get 150 polos to sell? In general - beware of sellers who have MULTIPLES - like 25 of the same item. Check feedback - this person had feedback for selling fakes. Be leery of people who do not show all tags and labels.
t


----------



## nieszkat

Hi Guys! Maybe you could help me. Are this genuine Burberry scarfw? The both tags look vintage but I don't have a clue. Thank You! 
1) http://allegro.pl/burberry-of-london-100-kaszmir-szal-i7017644524.html#imglayer
2)http://allegro.pl/burberry-burberry-s-szal-szalik-welna-kratka-super-i7018702707.html


----------



## terite

nieszkat said:


> Hi Guys! Maybe you could help me. Are this genuine Burberry scarfw? The both tags look vintage but I don't have a clue. Thank You!
> 1) http://allegro.pl/burberry-of-london-100-kaszmir-szal-i7017644524.html#imglayer
> 2)http://allegro.pl/burberry-burberry-s-szal-szalik-welna-kratka-super-i7018702707.html


1 - photos too small to tell
2. Label looks black - that is wrong
t


----------



## nieszkat

terite said:


> 1 - photos too small to tell
> 2. Label looks black - that is wrong
> t


Hmm #2 You're right I didn't saw that tag is black :o 

Thank You, it's realy hard to tell if it's original even if the labels look fine. I think I'll just save some money and buy original scarf


----------



## terite

nieszkat said:


> Hmm #2 You're right I didn't saw that tag is black :o
> 
> Thank You, it's realy hard to tell if it's original even if the labels look fine. I think I'll just save some money and buy original scarf


ok


----------



## tkimt

I don’t know which bag this is, or if it’s even an actual Burberry design, but it’s secondhand— no link. I know the zipper photo is blurry, but it is one clean stitch across the top of the zipper pull. Thank you so much!!


----------



## tkimt

tkimt said:


> I don’t know which bag this is, or if it’s even an actual Burberry design, but it’s secondhand— no link. I know the zipper photo is blurry, but it is one clean stitch across the top of the zipper pull. Thank you so much!!
> View attachment 3868593
> View attachment 3868594
> View attachment 3868595
> View attachment 3868596
> View attachment 3868597
> View attachment 3868598
> View attachment 3868599
> View attachment 3868600
> View attachment 3868601
> View attachment 3868602



It wouldn't let me post >10 photos, so here's the interior. Thank you again!!


----------



## GinnyM

Hello Terite:

I bought this jacket from ebay,

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Can you pls. authenticate it? I am also attaching some additional pics. Thanks a lot for your expertise and time!


----------



## terite

tkimt said:


> I don’t know which bag this is, or if it’s even an actual Burberry design, but it’s secondhand— no link. I know the zipper photo is blurry, but it is one clean stitch across the top of the zipper pull. Thank you so much!!
> View attachment 3868593
> View attachment 3868594
> View attachment 3868595
> View attachment 3868596
> View attachment 3868597
> View attachment 3868598
> View attachment 3868599
> View attachment 3868600
> View attachment 3868601
> View attachment 3868602


Authentic (vintage? - 2002) nova check
t


----------



## terite

GinnyM said:


> Hello Terite:
> 
> I bought this jacket from ebay,
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Brit-Jacket-Sz-Small-Rustic-Red-Check-print-lining-Quilting/222695345248?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Can you pls. authenticate it? I am also attaching some additional pics. Thanks a lot for your expertise and time!
> View attachment 3869026
> View attachment 3869027
> View attachment 3869028
> View attachment 3869029
> View attachment 3869030
> View attachment 3869031
> 
> View attachment 3869036


Looks good
t


----------



## tkimt

terite said:


> Authentic (vintage? - 2002) nova check
> t



Yaaay! Thank you!


----------



## GinnyM

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Thank you, really appreciate it!


----------



## Digidel22

Hello, not sure if I'm posting correctly but here it goes. I have a Burberry bag that I need authenticated. I believe it is an old classic pattern and posted it to an online auction just to have it taken down. It was in a storage storage unit for many years and had all its packaging. Also came in a burberry sack along with a wallet. I won the storage unit 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 at auction along with other authentic and expensive items. I just want to know for sure if this bag is authentic as I do not wish to rip anyone off or post online again without knowing for certain that it is real. I can send more pictures if
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 requested and appreciate if anyone in this forum can help.


----------



## terite

GinnyM said:


> Thank you, really appreciate it!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Digidel22 said:


> Hello, not sure if I'm posting correctly but here it goes. I have a Burberry bag that I need authenticated. I believe it is an old classic pattern and posted it to an online auction just to have it taken down. It was in a storage storage unit for many years and had all its packaging. Also came in a burberry sack along with a wallet. I won the storage unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869078
> View attachment 3869079
> View attachment 3869080
> View attachment 3869081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at auction along with other authentic and expensive items. I just want to know for sure if this bag is authentic as I do not wish to rip anyone off or post online again without knowing for certain that it is real. I can send more pictures if
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869078
> View attachment 3869079
> View attachment 3869080
> View attachment 3869081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> requested and appreciate if anyone in this forum can help.


Both items are fake -(absolutely certain)
t


----------



## Digidel22

terite said:


> Both items are fake -(absolutely certain)
> t


Thanks for your help and the quick reply!


----------



## terite

Digidel22 said:


> Thanks for your help and the quick reply!


You are welcome
t


----------



## yoshix99

Hi,

Just curious on a coat.

Here are the photos:


----------



## Dj D

terite said:


> Need to see the Made in tag, front and back
> t


----------



## Dj D

Hi there! I’m new here so I don’t know how to post my questions regarding with the burberry bag I have also I bought online. I just wanted to double check if it’s authentic also since we have the same code..ITTIVGRO58CAL, BURBERRY BLACK LEATHER/HOUSE CHECK QUILTED LARGE MANOR BAG


----------



## Dj D




----------



## Dj D

Dj D said:


> View attachment 3869557
> View attachment 3869558


Hi there! Thank you so much for your fast reply Ms. T, I uploaded some pictures I hope it could help. Thanks again


----------



## terite

yoshix99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just curious on a coat.
> 
> Here are the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869474
> View attachment 3869475
> View attachment 3869476
> View attachment 3869477
> View attachment 3869478
> View attachment 3869479
> View attachment 3869480
> View attachment 3869481
> View attachment 3869482


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Dj D said:


> View attachment 3869557
> View attachment 3869558


Read post one for the photos we need - exterior both sides, interior, knight on the front, better pic of the serial number (take photo straight one), embossed hardware.
t


----------



## Dj D

terite said:


> Read post one for the photos we need - exterior both sides, interior, knight on the front, better pic of the serial number (take photo straight one), embossed hardware.
> t





terite said:


> Read post one for the photos we need - exterior both sides, interior, knight on the front, better pic of the serial number (take photo straight one), embossed hardware.
> t


Thanks Ms. T, here are some additional photos,


----------



## Dj D

Dj D said:


> View attachment 3869783
> View attachment 3869784
> View attachment 3869785
> View attachment 3869786
> View attachment 3869787
> View attachment 3869788
> 
> 
> Thanks Ms. T, here are some additional photos,


----------



## terite

zipper pull, better shot of the inside burberry stamp, closer shot of the front metal burberry badge, embossed rivet.
t


----------



## Dj D

terite said:


> zipper pull, better shot of the inside burberry stamp, closer shot of the front metal burberry badge, embossed rivet.
> t


----------



## Dj D

Thank you Ms. T


----------



## Dj D

Thank you Ms. T,these are the closer shots


----------



## terite

Authentic
t


----------



## Dj D

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help Ms. T!


----------



## terite

Dj D said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help Ms. T!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## nsilvs-13

Hi could someone help me with this sweater I found in a thrift store? Not sure if it's authenticate or not


----------



## terite

nsilvs-13 said:


> Hi could someone help me with this sweater I found in a thrift store? Not sure if it's authenticate or not


real
t


----------



## Fionaa

Hi,  

Help me with this vest.
Not sure if it's authenticate or not.
Thank! 

https://ibb.co/iWAaDG
https://ibb.co/fG3Z7b
https://ibb.co/gH2u7b
https://ibb.co/bXmAfw
https://ibb.co/bOScSb
https://ibb.co/nf7cSb
https://ibb.co/mvyHSb
https://ibb.co/iQMRLw
https://ibb.co/c7jMLw
https://ibb.co/if9z7b


----------



## nsilvs-13

terite said:


> real
> t



wow awesome score! thanks for the quick reply


----------



## terite

Fionaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Help me with this vest.
> Not sure if it's authenticate or not.
> Thank!
> 
> https://ibb.co/iWAaDG
> https://ibb.co/fG3Z7b
> https://ibb.co/gH2u7b
> https://ibb.co/bXmAfw
> https://ibb.co/bOScSb
> https://ibb.co/nf7cSb
> https://ibb.co/mvyHSb
> https://ibb.co/iQMRLw
> https://ibb.co/c7jMLw
> https://ibb.co/if9z7b


looks good
t


----------



## Fionaa

terite said:


> looks good
> t



Thank you very much, you are beautiful! !❤️ 
Two labels are missing
The material is fine
So great chances are that the original 
THANK YOU! ! ❤️


----------



## mvsbas

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.




Good day!

I need help please in authenticating this item.

I dont know exactly the name of this item. Someone on FB is selling this one.
Please see pics below.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## mvsbas

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.




Good day! 

Need help please in authenticating this one.

Someone on FB is selling this item. Not sure of the name of this.
He said he could not find the " made in" label and the serial number.
Please see photos below.


----------



## terite

Fionaa said:


> Thank you very much, you are beautiful! !❤️
> Two labels are missing
> The material is fine
> So great chances are that the original
> THANK YOU! ! ❤️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

mvsbas said:


> Good day!
> 
> Need help please in authenticating this one.
> 
> Someone on FB is selling this item. Not sure of the name of this.
> He said he could not find the " made in" label and the serial number.
> Please see photos below.


You need to send clear photos of the Burberry badge and the Keep away from fire tag, and a clear photo of the knight - so far it looks odd to me.
t


----------



## jparks27

I need some help if this is authentic. I'm a little new to the Burberry scarves and what each are named. This is the classic print, right? Not the giant check? And I know the tag says 100% cashmere; does it look like it is? 

Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...y/beige-cashmere-burberry-scarf-4655497.shtml


Seller is in Denmark.


----------



## terite

jparks27 said:


> I need some help if this is authentic. I'm a little new to the Burberry scarves and what each are named. This is the classic print, right? Not the giant check? And I know the tag says 100% cashmere; does it look like it is?
> 
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...y/beige-cashmere-burberry-scarf-4655497.shtml
> 
> 
> Seller is in Denmark.


Not sure what is going on here - there are possibly three different scarves photographed, so I would be very leery of this situation. One scarf looks fake, one looks to be a different color - one label looks good - but not for that specific scarf so ....
t


----------



## jparks27

terite said:


> Not sure what is going on here - there are possibly three different scarves photographed, so I would be very leery of this situation. One scarf looks fake, one looks to be a different color - one label looks good - but not for that specific scarf so ....
> t


Thanks!! That's what I was thinking, but I wanted some confirmation!


----------



## terite

jparks27 said:


> Thanks!! That's what I was thinking, but I wanted some confirmation!


Whew - glad you didn't buy it - you could report that.
t


----------



## mranda

Hello! Could you please authenticate this Burberry scarf that I purchased from Poshmark? Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

mranda said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this Burberry scarf that I purchased from Poshmark? Thank you so much!!


Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out.
t


----------



## mranda

terite said:


> Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out.
> t


Here you go! Sorry, it is dark so I don't have natural light. Let me know if you need a better photo. Thanks!!


----------



## terite

mranda said:


> Here you go! Sorry, it is dark so I don't have natural light. Let me know if you need a better photo. Thanks!!


Take a photo of the other side so I can see where the label is
t


----------



## mranda

terite said:


> Take a photo of the other side so I can see where the label is
> t


Here you go!


----------



## terite

mranda said:


> Here you go!


Everything looks good
t


----------



## jparks27

Okay. One more. Is this one legit? It's hard to find legit scarves 

Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-39295221-camel-check-cashmere-scarf-22327109/

Thanks again!


----------



## mranda

terite said:


> Everything looks good
> t


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lolagirl19

Hi guys, I recently bought this off of poshmark. It's super cute but it strikes me as odd that the zipper is so cheap, with no letters or indicator of the brand of zipper, or anything. There are NO interior tags or areas where a leather tag may have been. No plaques, nothing. The lining also separates really easily from the bottom and sides of the purse, but maybe that's normal? What do you guys think? Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## CarolDLee

terite said:


> Need photos of content tags, a button - the entire coat, size tag and clear/flat photo of main label.
> t


I finally have the photos. Really appreciate help here. Thanks so much.


----------



## CarolDLee

terite said:


> same requests as the one above. Sorry but I don't know the names of the coats.
> t
> I was looking at a few today and they had their names sewn in - so nice.
> t


Finally have the photos. Really appreciate help here. Thanks so much.


----------



## terite

jparks27 said:


> Okay. One more. Is this one legit? It's hard to find legit scarves
> 
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/burberry-39295221-camel-check-cashmere-scarf-22327109/
> 
> Thanks again!


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

mranda said:


> Thank you so much!!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

Lolagirl19 said:


> Hi guys, I recently bought this off of poshmark. It's super cute but it strikes me as odd that the zipper is so cheap, with no letters or indicator of the brand of zipper, or anything. There are NO interior tags or areas where a leather tag may have been. No plaques, nothing. The lining also separates really easily from the bottom and sides of the purse, but maybe that's normal? What do you guys think? Thanks for your help in advance!


Send a clear close shot of a knight and the Burberry on the rivet and the metal badge on the front. There should have been a tag/label on the inside with a Made in Stamp - t


----------



## terite

CarolDLee said:


> I finally have the photos. Really appreciate help here. Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 3873438
> View attachment 3873439
> View attachment 3873440
> View attachment 3873441
> View attachment 3873442
> View attachment 3873443
> View attachment 3873439


very nice - genuine
t


----------



## terite

CarolDLee said:


> Finally have the photos. Really appreciate help here. Thanks so much.
> View attachment 3873450
> View attachment 3873451
> View attachment 3873452
> View attachment 3873453
> View attachment 3873454
> View attachment 3873455
> View attachment 3873456


Any content tags? Check the pockets too.
t


----------



## jparks27

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## Yellow buttons

CarolDLee said:


> Finally have the photos. Really appreciate help here. Thanks so much.
> View attachment 3873450
> View attachment 3873451
> View attachment 3873452
> View attachment 3873453
> View attachment 3873454
> View attachment 3873455
> View attachment 3873456


Very nice coat!   Classic styling , looks great!


----------



## terite

You


jparks27 said:


> Thank you so much!


 You are welcome.
t


----------



## Lolagirl19

terite said:


> Send a clear close shot of a knight and the Burberry on the rivet and the metal badge on the front. There should have been a tag/label on the inside with a Made in Stamp - t


Definitely didn't see a made in tag or label anywhere. That zipper looks so cheap too. Really alarming. I just now noticed some of the knights are in an upside down pattern. One line of knights will be upright, then one line will be upside down. Like a pattern. Does that indicate inauthenticity? And only the two rivets front say Burberry.


----------



## pursepectives

Hi,
I just bought this jacket, and to my untrained eye it looked ok, but I'd like to double check just in case: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Ashurst-Quilted-Jacket-5a011a0313302a2dd4000edb

Thanks!


----------



## terite

Lolagirl19 said:


> Definitely didn't see a made in tag or label anywhere. That zipper looks so cheap too. Really alarming. I just now noticed some of the knights are in an upside down pattern. One line of knights will be upright, then one line will be upside down. Like a pattern. Does that indicate inauthenticity? And only the two rivets front say Burberry.


Rivets look good - so does stitching - knights go up and down, older bags have those zippers - I am familiar with that pattern. The badge and lining are good - you have a vintage bucket bag there. Genuine.The made in tag must have been removed by a previous owner.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Rivets look good - so does stitching - knights go up and down, older bags have those zippers - I am familiar with that pattern. The badge and lining are good - you have a vintage bucket bag there. Genuine.The made in tag must have been removed by a previous owner.
> t


----------



## terite

pursepectives said:


> Hi,
> I just bought this jacket, and to my untrained eye it looked ok, but I'd like to double check just in case: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Ashurst-Quilted-Jacket-5a011a0313302a2dd4000edb
> 
> Thanks!


Need to see content tags, clearer/closer shot of the Brit label, a button.
t


----------



## Pitu

View attachment 3874041


terite said:


> Looks good to me - send a photo of the zipper pull.


Hi, sorry for the late post.  Need your help to final confirm if it is authentic.  Thks.


----------



## Lolagirl19

terite said:


> Rivets look good - so does stitching - knights go up and down, older bags have those zippers - I am familiar with that pattern. The badge and lining are good - you have a vintage bucket bag there. Genuine.The made in tag must have been removed by a previous owner.
> t


Ahhhh!!! Omg, that's such great news. thank you for your help! Was absolutely dreading the possibility having to potentially upset a poshmark seller that maybe didn't know it was a fake. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## terite

Pitu said:


> View attachment 3874061
> View attachment 3874060
> View attachment 3874041
> 
> Hi, sorry for the late post.  Need your help to final confirm if it is authentic.  Thks.


Looks good!
t


----------



## terite

Lolagirl19 said:


> Ahhhh!!! Omg, that's such great news. thank you for your help! Was absolutely dreading the possibility having to potentially upset a poshmark seller that maybe didn't know it was a fake. Thank you so much for your help!


You are welcome.
I see fakes on Poshmark - so always check here first.
t


----------



## terite

I cannot join Poshmark - it says "only available to USA." Otherwise I would let them know about the fake scarves and fake bags that I can see on there.
t


----------



## davesangel

Hi there, please could someone confirm if this is an authentic Burberry? I got it in a second-hand shop and would love to give it to my friend for her birthday (but would hate it to be a fake!).

On the metal closure thing, it says: "P.A.T. 87021 . ORIENT . M . 1023181" and then a tiny symbol beside that which I can't make out


----------



## terite

davesangel said:


> Hi there, please could someone confirm if this is an authentic Burberry? I got it in a second-hand shop and would love to give it to my friend for her birthday (but would hate it to be a fake!).
> 
> On the metal closure thing, it says: "P.A.T. 87021 . ORIENT . M . 1023181" and then a tiny symbol beside that which I can't make out


Send clear and closer photos of the two stamps and a photo of the inside of the bag and a photo showing the entire front and back of the bag
t


----------



## CarolDLee

terite said:


> very nice - genuine
> t


Thanks so much t!
What a relieve!


----------



## CarolDLee

terite said:


> Any content tags? Check the pockets too.
> t


I have tried search inside all pockets and everywhere but could not find it *uh oh*
Is it a red alert? 
But the inner lining has some tear probably that is where the content tag was before; being pre-owned it may have fallen.
I could send more photos. Are there any other way to check its authenticity? 

This is rather short coat with 30" length; the seller said it is wool ... general loose term I know ... if I take it to Burberry store would they be able to tell what is the material? I just wondering because some Burberry coat has nylon / polyamide blend.


----------



## CarolDLee

Yellow buttons said:


> Very nice coat!   Classic styling , looks great!


Thanks so much! You are really kind 
Well, terite is still authenticating it ... *so wish me luck*


----------



## terite

CarolDLee said:


> Thanks so much t!
> What a relieve!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

CarolDLee said:


> I have tried search inside all pockets and everywhere but could not find it *uh oh*
> Is it a red alert?
> But the inner lining has some tear probably that is where the content tag was before; being pre-owned it may have fallen.
> I could send more photos. Are there any other way to check its authenticity?
> 
> This is rather short coat with 30" length; the seller said it is wool ... general loose term I know ... if I take it to Burberry store would they be able to tell what is the material? I just wondering because some Burberry coat has nylon / polyamide blend.


Tags can be removed.
Send better photos then of what you can see - for example the button - I cannot see any details - the lining, the tags at the neck, the Burberry tag - clear/close/straight on.
t


----------



## Pitu

terite said:


> Looks good!
> t


Thks for your review.  So can it 
be confirm authentic?


----------



## hydrosol

Hi, Terite , I bought the Burberry leather jacket on eBay, would you please check it for me? Thank in advance!


Name: burberry Eastburn leather jacket 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152760844583 
Item number: 152760844583


----------



## terite

Pitu said:


> Thks for your review.  So can it
> be confirm authentic?


That means - it is authentic
t


----------



## terite

hydrosol said:


> Hi, Terite , I bought the Burberry leather jacket on eBay, would you please check it for me? Thank in advance!
> 
> 
> Name: burberry Eastburn leather jacket
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152760844583
> Item number: 152760844583
> 
> View attachment 3876158
> View attachment 3876159
> View attachment 3876160
> View attachment 3876161
> View attachment 3876162
> View attachment 3876163
> View attachment 3876164
> View attachment 3876166
> View attachment 3876167


Looks good
t


----------



## Emilys85

Bought this off ThredUp. It looks good to me, except the inside tags are throwing me off. Can you authenticate? Thank you!

Name: Burberry Coat
Link: None
Pictures:


----------



## hydrosol

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Thank you Terite!


----------



## terite

Emilys85 said:


> Bought this off ThredUp. It looks good to me, except the inside tags are throwing me off. Can you authenticate? Thank you!
> 
> Name: Burberry Coat
> Link: None
> Pictures:
> 
> View attachment 3876440
> View attachment 3876440
> View attachment 3876441
> View attachment 3876442
> View attachment 3876443
> View attachment 3876444
> View attachment 3876445
> View attachment 3876446
> View attachment 3876447
> View attachment 3876448
> View attachment 3876449


Looks good - inside tags look good - made in the USA maybe - right? 
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

hydrosol said:


> Thank you Terite!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Gracie123

Hi!

Could you please help me with this scarf? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Emilys85

terite said:


> Looks good - inside tags look good - made in the USA maybe - right?
> Genuine
> t


Thank you @terite!


----------



## Emilys85

terite said:


> Looks good - inside tags look good - made in the USA maybe - right?
> Genuine
> t


Not sure where it’s made. I thought the tags were supposed to say, but if you believe it’s authentic then I guess it doesn’t always need to say the place it was made.


----------



## marys27

Hello! i just purchased this bag today and the seller is shipping it on monday i just need to see if this looks good? I have three days to return 
seller did not take pics of inside but said it is authentic and she have sold other high end designer items before  in her shop 
thanks in advance


----------



## Pitu

terite said:


> That means - it is authentic
> t


Thanks for your help.


----------



## terite

Pitu said:


> Thanks for your help.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

marys27 said:


> Hello! i just purchased this bag today and the seller is shipping it on monday i just need to see if this looks good? I have three days to return
> seller did not take pics of inside but said it is authentic and she have sold other high end designer items before  in her shop
> thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877530
> View attachment 3877531
> View attachment 3877532
> View attachment 3877533


Fake - don't pay - report that.
t


----------



## terite

Emilys85 said:


> Thank you @terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Gracie123 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please help me with this scarf? Thanks so much in advance


Nice old/vintage one.
t


----------



## CarolDLee

terite said:


> Tags can be removed.
> Send better photos then of what you can see - for example the button - I cannot see any details - the lining, the tags at the neck, the Burberry tag - clear/close/straight on.
> t


Dear terite,
Here are more photos. Looks like the inner lining probably has been repaired in some part where the tag might have been. So sorry for photo of the button might not really clear so I take several photos in different angle. The word "Burberry" is printed around the circle not in its flat area; it s black button that is highly reflective in the photos. 
Could take more photos if necessary. 
Thanks so much for your help, terite!


----------



## CarolDLee

and more photos


----------



## terite

CarolDLee said:


> and more photos
> View attachment 3878037
> View attachment 3878038
> View attachment 3878039
> View attachment 3878040
> View attachment 3878041


genuine
t


----------



## CarolDLee

terite said:


> genuine
> t


What a relieve! Since the coat actually already here and I love the design.
Thanks so much t! *hugss*


----------



## terite

CarolDLee said:


> What a relieve! Since the coat actually already here and I love the design.
> Thanks so much t! *hugss*


You are welome.
t


----------



## supermario02451

Hello! Can someone help me authenticate this Burberry Bag? I could not find any more tags or anything in the interior of the bag. There is No serial number so I am worried now that its not authentic. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## terite

supermario02451 said:


> Hello! Can someone help me authenticate this Burberry Bag? I could not find any more tags or anything in the interior of the bag. There is No serial number so I am worried now that its not authentic.
> Thank you in advance


It is authentic - it has two tags inside, signature lining and a hanging tag and an embossed zipper pull. Vintage nova check bag.
t


----------



## supermario02451

Thank you for your expert authentication. What exactly does vintage mean? I've never had a brand name bag like this before. Thank you


----------



## supermario02451

Hi! Thank you for your expert authentication. What exactly does Vintage mean? This is the first time i've ever owned a brand name bag. Does it mean that its really old and out of fashion? Thank you


----------



## davesangel

terite said:


> Send clear and closer photos of the two stamps and a photo of the inside of the bag and a photo showing the entire front and back of the bag
> t



Hi there sorry for delayed reply - here are all of the photos (the stamps, inside of bag, front and back of bag):


----------



## terite

supermario02451 said:


> Thank you for your expert authentication. What exactly does vintage mean? I've never had a brand name bag like this before. Thank you


Good question - vintage means different things in different areas - in  purses it seems to mean anything about 20 years old or older.
t


----------



## terite

supermario02451 said:


> Hi! Thank you for your expert authentication. What exactly does Vintage mean? This is the first time i've ever owned a brand name bag. Does it mean that its really old and out of fashion? Thank you


Vintage does not mean out of fashion at all - many people love vintage items - I love the vintage nova check for example, and vintage scarves. Vintage check is back in - have you seen this ad?
t


----------



## terite

Vintage look is back


----------



## terite

davesangel said:


> Hi there sorry for delayed reply - here are all of the photos (the stamps, inside of bag, front and back of bag):


genuine
t


----------



## SimplyDina

Please help authenticate, i purchased this bag today. 
Item: Burberry Brit Small Maidstone
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberry...noapp=true&epid=1437743207#vi__app-cvip-panel
Listing: 172982253626
Seller: thisandthat6281


----------



## terite

Send ph


SimplyDina said:


> Please help authenticate, i purchased this bag today.
> Item: Burberry Brit Small Maidstone
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberry-Brit-Small-Maidstone-Leather-Canvas-695-Retail/172982253626?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F172982253626&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true&epid=1437743207#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Listing: 172982253626
> Seller: thisandthat6281


S
Send photos of the serial number, made in tag, all stamps, plastic piece when you get the bag
t


----------



## ninfea

Hi, stumbled across this bag today and can’t figure out if this the is the real thing or not. Would love your thoughts on this...
https://www.tradera.com/item/341717/295000796/vaska-fr-burberry-med-kvitto-och-dustbag


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> Hi, stumbled across this bag today and can’t figure out if this the is the real thing or not. Would love your thoughts on this...
> https://www.tradera.com/item/341717/295000796/vaska-fr-burberry-med-kvitto-och-dustbag


Not enough photos to tell - would need to see the stamps and closer photos - but it isn't screaming fake or anything.
t


----------



## ninfea

terite said:


> Not enough photos to tell - would need to see the stamps and closer photos - but it isn't screaming fake or anything.
> t


Ok, thanks! I’ve requested additional photos...


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

Burberry Women's Horseferry Check Peyton Clutch Bag Red 3982493

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-W...911679&hash=item1a33432ae2:g:vBEAAOSwOX9Zld2p

Item Number:  *#112529189602*
Can you please kindly help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## ninfea

ninfea said:


> Ok, thanks! I’ve requested additional photos...


How about these pics?


----------



## ninfea

ninfea said:


> How about these pics?


Ping @terite


----------



## p0rkchop

Hi @terite 
I was hoping you could help me with this one. I'm getting better at spotting fakes but for some reason I have bad feeling about this one. Do you see any details that look off? 

I don't like the look of the new tag hanging from the button. The glitter looks slightly different than the stuff I purchased in store and there is like 3 pages of Chinese writing after the model however maybe it is just made for the outlet or a different market. 

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Lo...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648 

seller: g-tha63
item: 182856065801


----------



## okiefenokie

Hi @terite and all of you kind enough to share your expertise   I would love your help in authenticating this Burberry Trench.  I just received it after purchasing it second-hand (though not from eBay, so I can't provide a seller number).

This is a Mens raincoat, of the 51% cotton and 49% poly variety.  It feels like it's of a pretty high quality, but several things give me pause.

First, note the alignment of the Nova Check pattern.  It looks like it matches up at the seams, but it's not perfect.  Or is it excusable? 



Also, the hangtag is connected on three sides by a cream-colored string.  I've never seen that before.  



The size tag is also not underneath the left pocket, but rather behind the hang tag itself.  The size tag isn't of the normal model number, size convention. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also, the care-tag looks like it's sown on crooked, at least such that it has cut off part of the Burberry logo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And the inner stitching seems shoddy in parts:




 But, then again, stitching looks quite well-done here on the outside!
	

		
			
		

		
	






It also came with a luxurious custom-made mink liner which I know to be genuine fur (by smell and texture)... I'm not sure if that changes anything as regards the coat itself!



To conclude, I'd love any insight as to whether this coat is real or not.  I have a limited number of days to seek a return, so thanks in advance!!


----------



## sawaghost00

Hello, I am not sure if this is authentic and I was looking for help deciding. Thank you


----------



## p0rkchop

sawaghost00 said:


> Hello, I am not sure if this is authentic and I was looking for help deciding. Thank you


They are fake


----------



## p0rkchop

okiefenokie said:


> Hi @terite and all of you kind enough to share your expertise   I would love your help in authenticating this Burberry Trench.  I just received it after purchasing it second-hand (though not from eBay, so I can't provide a seller number).
> 
> This is a Mens raincoat, of the 51% cotton and 49% poly variety.  It feels like it's of a pretty high quality, but several things give me pause.
> 
> First, note the alignment of the Nova Check pattern.  It looks like it matches up at the seams, but it's not perfect.  Or is it excusable?
> View attachment 3882939
> 
> 
> Also, the hangtag is connected on three sides by a cream-colored string.  I've never seen that before.
> View attachment 3882944
> 
> 
> The size tag is also not underneath the left pocket, but rather behind the hang tag itself.  The size tag isn't of the normal model number, size convention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882943
> 
> 
> Also, the care-tag looks like it's sown on crooked, at least such that it has cut off part of the Burberry logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882953
> 
> 
> And the inner stitching seems shoddy in parts:
> View attachment 3882940
> View attachment 3882942
> 
> 
> But, then again, stitching looks quite well-done here on the outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882952
> View attachment 3882945
> View attachment 3882946
> 
> 
> It also came with a luxurious custom-made mink liner which I know to be genuine fur (by smell and texture)... I'm not sure if that changes anything as regards the coat itself!
> View attachment 3882974
> 
> 
> To conclude, I'd love any insight as to whether this coat is real or not.  I have a limited number of days to seek a return, so thanks in advance!!


Looks to me like a real vintage trench


----------



## muneed

Hi Authenticator,
Please kindly help to review the authentication for this Burberry bag
Item number : N/A (I bought from second hand shop in Japan)
Thank you very much


----------



## sawaghost00

@ p0rkchop
Where is the fake?


----------



## terite

Jenny.t.yeung said:


> Burberry Women's Horseferry Check Peyton Clutch Bag Red 3982493
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-W...911679&hash=item1a33432ae2:g:vBEAAOSwOX9Zld2p
> 
> Item Number:  *#112529189602*
> Can you please kindly help me authenticate this bag?


The photos in the ad look like stock photos - so you don't know what you will get. If you have the bag, send actual photos front/back/Made in tag, hardware etc.
t


----------



## terite

okiefenokie said:


> Hi @terite and all of you kind enough to share your expertise   I would love your help in authenticating this Burberry Trench.  I just received it after purchasing it second-hand (though not from eBay, so I can't provide a seller number).
> 
> This is a Mens raincoat, of the 51% cotton and 49% poly variety.  It feels like it's of a pretty high quality, but several things give me pause.
> 
> First, note the alignment of the Nova Check pattern.  It looks like it matches up at the seams, but it's not perfect.  Or is it excusable?
> View attachment 3882939
> 
> 
> Also, the hangtag is connected on three sides by a cream-colored string.  I've never seen that before.
> View attachment 3882944
> 
> 
> The size tag is also not underneath the left pocket, but rather behind the hang tag itself.  The size tag isn't of the normal model number, size convention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882943
> 
> 
> Also, the care-tag looks like it's sown on crooked, at least such that it has cut off part of the Burberry logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882953
> 
> This is an old trench - like from the 1980/90. Maybe it has had a few rough experiences.  I have never  seen a fur liner, does is zip in? Does that fit the coat - ?
> t
> And the inner stitching seems shoddy in parts:
> View attachment 3882940
> View attachment 3882942
> 
> 
> But, then again, stitching looks quite well-done here on the outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3882952
> View attachment 3882945
> View attachment 3882946
> 
> 
> It also came with a luxurious custom-made mink liner which I know to be genuine fur (by smell and texture)... I'm not sure if that changes anything as regards the coat itself!
> View attachment 3882974
> 
> 
> To conclude, I'd love any insight as to whether this coat is real or not.  I have a limited number of days to seek a return, so thanks in advance!!


----------



## terite

Men's vintage trench - maybe from 1980/90. I don't think that liner is original to the coat - maybe added after.
Size tag is ok - so is Burberry tag - so is the trench. The liner - maybe someone sewed that in.
t


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> How about these pics?


Genuine
t


----------



## ninfea

ninfea said:


> Ok, thanks! I’ve requested additional photos...


I added pictures further down in the thread. I mistakingly answered my own post so not sure if you saw it. When looking through the pics I find the stitching to be pretty well done but then I’m not sure if there’s supposed to be any other tags visible.


----------



## ninfea

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Wrote this at the same time. Thanks!!!


----------



## terite

sawaghost00 said:


> Hello, I am not sure if this is authentic and I was looking for help deciding. Thank you


Sweat pants - they are fake.
t


----------



## terite

muneed said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> Please kindly help to review the authentication for this Burberry bag
> Item number : N/A (I bought from second hand shop in Japan)
> Thank you very much


Authentic Stowell Tote
t


----------



## terite

If I missed anyone - let me know.
T


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> I added pictures further down in the thread. I mistakingly answered my own post so not sure if you saw it. When looking through the pics I find the stitching to be pretty well done but then I’m not sure if there’s supposed to be any other tags visible.


Genuine - 
t - how will you clean that suede?


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> Wrote this at the same time. Thanks!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## muneed

terite said:


> Authentic Stowell Tote
> t


Thank you very much for your help


----------



## okiefenokie

terite said:


> Men's vintage trench - maybe from 1980/90. I don't think that liner is original to the coat - maybe added after.
> Size tag is ok - so is Burberry tag - so is the trench. The liner - maybe someone sewed that in.
> t



Thank you so much for your responses, @terite and @ p0rkchop  

Just to confirm--it looks to you to be ok, just vintage?


----------



## terite

You 


muneed said:


> Thank you very much for your help


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

okiefenokie said:


> Thank you so much for your responses, @terite and @ p0rkchop
> 
> Just to confirm--it looks to you to be ok, just vintage?


It is a genuine vintage item - it looks like it has been altered (by adding a fur lining)
t


----------



## SimplyDina

terite said:


> Send ph
> S
> Send photos of the serial number, made in tag, all stamps, plastic piece when you get the bag
> t





terite said:


> Send ph
> S
> Send photos of the serial number, made in tag, all stamps, plastic piece when you get the bag
> t



The purse arrived today. Here are the photos


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> If I missed anyone - let me know.
> T


Could you check the one I posted? Please and thanks


----------



## SimplyDina

SimplyDina said:


> The purse arrived today. Here are the photos


More pics


SimplyDina said:


> The purse arrived today. Here are the photos


More pics


----------



## terite

SimplyDina said:


> The purse arrived today. Here are the photos


Send photos taken straight on of the burberry sewn on tag, the burberry name on the front
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Could you check the one I posted? Please and thanks


I can't find it - what post number is it?
t
Was it the men's shirt? The labels look wrong and the content tag looks wrong
t


----------



## SimplyDina

terite said:


> Send photos taken straight on of the burberry sewn on tag, the burberry name on the front
> t


This tag?


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> I can't find it - what post number is it?
> t
> Was it the men's shirt? The labels look wrong and the content tag looks wrong
> t


Yup the men’s shirt. You think for sure fake?
The neck tag looks exactly the same as the sweater I bought from store. Hard to tell from the picture but it’s same size, the twill is same direction and color is same. I’m not as familiar with the content but I didn’t see any spelling errors unless it’s just completely wrong. Button bag was in the right place but it’s slightly different than one of my old shirts.
Ebay: 182856065801


----------



## terite

SimplyDina said:


> This tag?


No - the black leather sewn on Burberry tag, the exterior stamp Burberry.
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Yup the men’s shirt. You think for sure fake?
> The neck tag looks exactly the same as the sweater I bought from store. Hard to tell from the picture but it’s same size, the twill is same direction and color is same. I’m not as familiar with the content but I didn’t see any spelling errors unless it’s just completely wrong. Button bag was in the right place but it’s slightly different than one of my old shirts.
> Ebay: 182856065801


The two tags above are completely different from each other - top one is wrong, bottom one is genuine.
t


----------



## SimplyDina

terite said:


> No - the black leather sewn on Burberry tag, the exterior stamp Burberry.
> t


----------



## terite

Yes, that is the tag, but take the photo from straight on, not from above
t
And the embossed Burberry on the front of the bag - straight on.


----------



## SimplyDina

terite said:


> Yes, that is the tag, but take the photo from straight on, not from above
> t


----------



## SimplyDina

-


----------



## terite

SimplyDina said:


> -


I hope everyone can see how much better you can see the details when the photo is taken straight on.
Thanks for hanging in there.
Genuine
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> The two tags above are completely different from each other - top one is wrong, bottom one is genuine.
> t


Thank you T. I see subtle differences in the font now. Think I might be screwed on this one. Going to be very hard to get a return


----------



## p0rkchop

p0rkchop said:


> Thank you T. I see subtle differences in the font now. Think I might be screwed on this one. Going to be very hard to get a return


I think all three of the tops I bought are fake ☹️  I hate ebay


----------



## Jenny.t.yeung

Jenny.t.yeung said:


> Burberry Women's Horseferry Check Peyton Clutch Bag Red 3982493
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-W...911679&hash=item1a33432ae2:g:vBEAAOSwOX9Zld2p
> 
> Item Number:  *#112529189602*
> Can you please kindly help me authenticate this bag?





terite said:


> The photos in the ad look like stock photos - so you don't know what you will get. If you have the bag, send actual photos front/back/Made in tag, hardware etc.
> t



Thanks Terite. I will definitely post after receiving the bag  Many Many thanks T!


----------



## SimplyDina

terite said:


> I hope everyone can see how much better you can see the details when the photo is taken straight on.
> Thanks for hanging in there.
> Genuine
> t





terite said:


> I hope everyone can see how much better you can see the details when the photo is taken straight on.
> Thanks for hanging in there.
> Genuine
> t


Thanks Terite!


----------



## Southern Sunshine

Hello- 

Could you please authenticate this black trench coat? It doesn’t have a tag saying the size. I’m attaching the pictures below:


----------



## p0rkchop

Hi T,

I need your expertise:

Item #: 202091550252
Seller: abemendoza23

I didn’t think much of it because the name on the receipt matched his name but is it fake?


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> I think all three of the tops I bought are fake ☹️  I hate ebay


Just check here first - I see fakes everywhere - it is nothing special about ebay.
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thank you T. I see subtle differences in the font now. Think I might be screwed on this one. Going to be very hard to get a return


Where did it come from? Even when people say they do not allow returns, ebay will allow the return.
t


----------



## terite

Southern Sunshine said:


> View attachment 3884178
> View attachment 3884179
> View attachment 3884180
> View attachment 3884181
> View attachment 3884182
> View attachment 3884183
> View attachment 3884184
> View attachment 3884185
> View attachment 3884186
> View attachment 3884187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello-
> 
> Could you please authenticate this black trench coat? It doesn’t have a tag saying the size. I’m attaching the pictures below:


Could you send two photos - a straight on photo of the content tag, and straight on of the label at the neck
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hi T,
> 
> I need your expertise:
> 
> Item #: 202091550252
> Seller: abemendoza23
> 
> I didn’t think much of it because the name on the receipt matched his name but is it fake?


Send a closer straight on photo of the content tag
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> Send a closer straight on photo of the content tag
> t


----------



## terite

This one looks good
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

Its going to sound silly but I already compared the scarf to a Burberry store near me but I still can't tell them apart. So Terite, may I please have this scarf authenticated?

TIA & much appreciated 

Item name: Top Brand Designer Scarf
Item number: 142571269244
Seller: madgooner23 (1200)
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Top-Brand-Designer-Scarf/142571269244?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

The original style name is "Reversible Check Cashmere and Block-colour Scarf" if that helps.

Photos I've uploaded in no particular order have the pattern, tag, label, scarf details and the opposite side where the Burberry label is stitched to show the matching stitching on the pattern side (that one is the first photo)

P.S. excuse the weird halo effect on the photos, the lighting bad.


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Its going to sound silly but I already compared the scarf to a Burberry store near me but I still can't tell them apart. So Terite, may I please have this scarf authenticated?
> 
> TIA & much appreciated
> 
> Item name: Top Brand Designer Scarf
> Item number: 142571269244
> Seller: madgooner23 (1200)
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Top-Brand-Designer-Scarf/142571269244?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> The original style name is "Reversible Check Cashmere and Block-colour Scarf" if that helps.
> 
> Photos I've uploaded in no particular order have the pattern, tag, label, scarf details and the opposite side where the Burberry label is stitched to show the matching stitching on the pattern side (that one is the first photo)
> 
> P.S. excuse the weird halo effect on the photos, the lighting bad.
> 
> View attachment 3884629
> View attachment 3884633
> View attachment 3884634
> View attachment 3884637
> View attachment 3884643
> View attachment 3884648
> View attachment 3884650
> View attachment 3884653


Genuine
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Omg, thank you very much Terite! I'm so happy right now! 

Phew I was nervous there since I did take a risk on buying it, because the seller put in vague details in the listing and it was weird that it wasn't popular at all with other users. But oh well, bargain of the year for me


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> This one looks good
> t


Thank you for the help T. 

I’m even more confused now lol. You said the content tag in the first one was wrong but it’s got the same writing word for word as this authentic one. Is it the color difference?

There’s some really good fakes out there unfortunately


----------



## karma2017

Please help me authenticating this scarf i bought from eBay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BURBER...979270?hash=item54507330c6:g:GCoAAOSwuxFYvZeb


----------



## Southern Sunshine

Hi T,

Thank you for such a quick response! You are awesome!!!

Here are the two photos as specified:






terite said:


> Could you send two photos - a straight on photo of the content tag, and straight on of the label at the neck
> t


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Omg, thank you very much Terite! I'm so happy right now!
> 
> Phew I was nervous there since I did take a risk on buying it, because the seller put in vague details in the listing and it was weird that it wasn't popular at all with other users. But oh well, bargain of the year for me


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

karma2017 said:


> Please help me authenticating this scarf i bought from eBay
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BURBER...979270?hash=item54507330c6:g:GCoAAOSwuxFYvZeb


Closeup of each sewn on label - taken straight on.
t


----------



## terite

Southern Sunshine said:


> View attachment 3885218
> View attachment 3885219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi T,
> 
> Thank you for such a quick response! You are awesome!!!
> 
> Here are the two photos as specified:


Perfect. Genuine
t


----------



## Nataschyaa

halo, please help me authenticate this burberry shirt. thank you..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBER...d=202116488646&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## Southern Sunshine

terite said:


> Perfect. Genuine
> t


Thank you T! You are awesome! You just made my day!!!

Have a great holiday season!!!!


----------



## terite

Southern Sunshine said:


> Thank you T! You are awesome! You just made my day!!!
> 
> Have a great holiday season!!!!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## Npn112

Hi guy
Could you please help me authenticate this
Item:
*Offer! Luxury The Kensington Burberry Trench Cotton 100% size It 38/40 Uk 6/8*
*Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.nl/ulk/itm/112643717086*
Listing: 1
12643717086
Seller: fashionvictim*


----------



## terite

Nataschyaa said:


> halo, please help me authenticate this burberry shirt. thank you..
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY-BRIT-Exploded-Check-Classic-Camel-Long-Sleeve-Button-Front-Shirt-S/202116488646?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=ebcade47fa6145e18683e8ba3d0c4788&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=202116488646&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


Fake tags - you should report that
t


----------



## terite

Npn112 said:


> Hi guy
> Could you please help me authenticate this
> Item:
> *Offer! Luxury The Kensington Burberry Trench Cotton 100% size It 38/40 Uk 6/8*
> *Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.nl/ulk/itm/112643717086*
> Listing: 1
> 12643717086
> Seller: fashionvictim*


need photos of all tags - actual item.
t


----------



## Npn112

terite said:


> need photos of all tags - actual item.
> t


Hi Terie
I added the pictures, perhaps after you saw the post. Let’s me know if I should ask for me
Cheers


----------



## karma2017

terite said:


> Closeup of each sewn on label - taken straight on.
> t





terite said:


> Closeup of each sewn on label - taken straight on.
> t





terite said:


> Closeup of each sewn on label - taken straight on.
> t


----------



## kiotoqq

dear authenticators, could you please help me to authenticate this bag? I just bought it through a friend and not sure if it's really not a fake...


----------



## kiotoqq

some additional pics


----------



## terite

Npn112 said:


> Hi Terie
> I added the pictures, perhaps after you saw the post. Let’s me know if I should ask for me
> Cheers


need close photos of all tags - and the actual item.
t


----------



## terite

karma2017 said:


> View attachment 3886480
> View attachment 3886482
> View attachment 3886483


Is that the only label on there?
t


----------



## terite

kiotoqq said:


> some additional pics


Not sure what that is - where is the house check pattern? What is on the back of that Made in Italy tag. Let's see the zipper pull and the inside of the bag and the back of the bag and the words on the front of the bag.
t


----------



## emilyby

Hi authenticators, could you please help me authenticate this scarf? Thanks!


----------



## terite

emilyby said:


> Hi authenticators, could you please help me authenticate this scarf? Thanks!


fake
t


----------



## Nataschyaa

thankyou terite..


----------



## theo pitzini

Hello, could you help me see if my gloves are real ?
https://www.ebay.fr/itm/172982153693
here are pictures of the tag also
thank you very much for your help


----------



## prd2bascorpio

Hi Everyone,

Could you please authenticate this coat for me please:

Item Name: Burberry Silk & Wool Sandringham Trench Coat
Item ID: 232568869506
Seller name: theragbaguk
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-1495-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## terite

Nataschyaa said:


> thankyou terite..


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

theo pitzini said:


> Hello, could you help me see if my gloves are real ?
> https://www.ebay.fr/itm/172982153693
> here are pictures of the tag also
> thank you very much for your help


Send clear photos of the same tags that show in the ad
t


----------



## terite

prd2bascorpio said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this coat for me please:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Silk & Wool Sandringham Trench Coat
> Item ID: 232568869506
> Seller name: theragbaguk
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-1495-Burberry-Silk-Wool-Sandringham-Trench-Coat-UK-10-USA8-IT-42-GER-38/232568869506?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Most of those photos are stock photos - you would need to see content tags, buttons, open coat - of the actual coat.
t


----------



## prd2bascorpio

terite said:


> Most of those photos are stock photos - you would need to see content tags, buttons, open coat - of the actual coat.
> t


So what should I do? Should I ask seller for the photos?


----------



## theo pitzini

terite said:


> Send clear photos of the same tags that show in the ad
> t


The inner tags and the bag tag


----------



## prd2bascorpio

terite said:


> Most of those photos are stock photos - you would need to see content tags, buttons, open coat - of the actual coat.
> t


Ok so I asked and the seller sent some extra photos. They are attached. The seller says that the interior is all navy.

Item Name: Burberry Silk & Wool Sandringham Trench Coat
Item ID: 232568869506
Seller name: theragbaguk
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-1495-Burberry-Silk-Wool-Sandringham-Trench-Coat-UK-10-USA8-IT-42-GER-38/232568869506?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## helenvan

Hi, Could you tell me if this scarf is authentic please. Thank you


----------



## terite

theo pitzini said:


> The inner tags and the bag tag


Send a photo of that Burberry stamp that is on the glove
t


----------



## terite

prd2bascorpio said:


> Ok so I asked and the seller sent some extra photos. They are attached. The seller says that the interior is all navy.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Silk & Wool Sandringham Trench Coat
> Item ID: 232568869506
> Seller name: theragbaguk
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-1495-Burberry-Silk-Wool-Sandringham-Trench-Coat-UK-10-USA8-IT-42-GER-38/232568869506?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


All of the tags look good.
t


----------



## terite

helenvan said:


> Hi, Could you tell me if this scarf is authentic please. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3887693
> View attachment 3887694
> View attachment 3887695
> View attachment 3887697


Tag looks wrong. Send a photo of a close up of the fabric/the fringe and the content tag.
t


----------



## helenvan

terite said:


> Tag looks wrong. Send a photo of a close up of the fabric/the fringe and the content tag.
> t



I purchased from a small company  who told me that they purchase overstocks/samples from trusted wholesalers. I did notice that the sticking on the label is not straight! Also no content tag
Thanks again


----------



## terite

helenvan said:


> I purchased from a small company  who told me that they purchase overstocks/samples from trusted wholesalers. I did notice that the sticking on the label is not straight! Also no content tag
> Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887712
> View attachment 3887714
> View attachment 3887716
> View attachment 3887718


The red looks odd to me - the fringe should be perfect - I would expect longer in a newer scarf - the lettering looks off - there should be a content tag and packaging if it was new. And a Burberry tag - I am suspect of someone who says they are buying Burberry wholesale. Can you tell by the feel of it if it is arylic?
t - Can you return it?


----------



## helenvan

terite said:


> The red looks odd to me - the fringe should be perfect - I would expect longer in a newer scarf - the lettering looks off - there should be a content tag and packaging if it was new. And a Burberry tag - I am suspect of someone who says they are buying Burberry wholesale. Can you tell by the feel of it if it is arylic?
> t - Can you return it?



It doesn’t feel acrylic? But I’m no expert. Feels pretty soft. They did tell me if any problems I can return the scarf.


----------



## Fred_E

I just signed up to this site because I am learning about cashmere Burberry scarf authentication (I resell for a living). The first resource I visited, https://betweennapsontheporch.net/burberry-scarf-fake-vs-real-how-to-tell-the-difference/ , says that the kind of color bleeding in Vergeet's scarf is said to be fake. Can you set me straight on this attribute? Thank you.


----------



## terite

helenvan said:


> It doesn’t feel acrylic? But I’m no expert. Feels pretty soft. They did tell me if any problems I can return the scarf.


When I look at it I don't think Burberry - I think oh - what is that? - even the proportions look odd to me
t


----------



## terite

Fred_E said:


> I just signed up to this site because I am learning about cashmere Burberry scarf authentication (I resell for a living). The first resource I visited, https://betweennapsontheporch.net/burberry-scarf-fake-vs-real-how-to-tell-the-difference/ , says that the kind of color bleeding in Vergeet's scarf is said to be fake. Can you set me straight on this attribute? Thank you.


Which one is Vergeet's scarf? I will read it over, and get back to you.
t


----------



## terite

Which one is Vergeet's scarf? I will read it over, and get back to you.
t
RE: the reference: https://betweennapsontheporch.net/burberry-scarf-fake-vs-real-how-to-tell-the-difference/
I think she does AN EXCELLENT job - I am very pleased because I often read on line guides and find them to have errors. What a great eye for detail she has, and great photos too.
I would add that on the fake one - the colors are off and the color relationships are off (ie. in certain spots there should be certain color changes), the writing on the fake plastic piece is off, as is the shape (too square). There is an older style fabric label that is thin - like her fake, but the writing does NOT look like that fake. 
So - this is a great resource for you to have found as your first reference!
t


----------



## prd2bascorpio

terite said:


> All of the tags look good.
> t


So its authentic? Shouldnt the inside of the coat have the check pattern?


----------



## terite

prd2bascorpio said:


> So its authentic? Shouldnt the inside of the coat have the check pattern?


Not all Burberry has the check pattern
t


----------



## helenvan

terite said:


> When I look at it I don't think Burberry - I think oh - what is that? - even the proportions look odd to me
> t



Are these any better. I’ve taken in natural light. But I’m thinking of now returning on your feedback. Which I appreciate greatly! Thanks again.


----------



## terite

helenvan said:


> Are these any better. I’ve taken in natural light. But I’m thinking of now returning on your feedback. Which I appreciate greatly! Thanks again.
> View attachment 3888092
> View attachment 3888093
> View attachment 3888094
> View attachment 3888095
> View attachment 3888096
> View attachment 3888097
> View attachment 3888098


Return it - the tag is wrong. Other things are wrong - story sounds false.
t


----------



## helenvan

terite said:


> Return it - the tag is wrong. Other things are wrong - story sounds false.
> t


I questioned some things with the seller. Who told me that it is factory outlet stock?


----------



## misstinny

Hello Dear Authenticators! May you please help authenticate this bag for me? Greatly appreciate your knowledge and time! Thank you!

Item: Burberry Small Buckle Saffiano Leather Shoulder Bag
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-shoulder-bag-dusty-pink-burgundy-19617864/
Comments: hope you could help authenticate this bag for me, thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

helenvan said:


> I questioned some things with the seller. Who told me that it is factory outlet stock?


No such thing as factory outlet stock.
t


----------



## terite

misstinny said:


> Hello Dear Authenticators! May you please help authenticate this bag for me? Greatly appreciate your knowledge and time! Thank you!
> 
> Item: Burberry Small Buckle Saffiano Leather Shoulder Bag
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/burberry-shoulder-bag-dusty-pink-burgundy-19617864/
> Comments: hope you could help authenticate this bag for me, thanks in advance!


Ad shows no clear/close photos of the details of the actual item - other photos do not open.
t


----------



## helenvan

terite said:


> Return it - the tag is wrong. Other things are wrong - story sounds false.
> t


Thank you T


----------



## terite

helenvan said:


> Thank you T


You are welcome.
t


----------



## theo pitzini

terite said:


> Send a photo of that Burberry stamp that is on the glove
> t


----------



## misstinny

Hi Terite, thanks for your time!
Shall I know what kind of pics I would need for authentication again? Thank you!


----------



## misstinny

terite said:


> Ad shows no clear/close photos of the details of the actual item - other photos do not open.
> t



Hi Terite, thanks for your time!
Shall I know what kind of pics I would need for authentication again? Thank you!


----------



## Npn112

Hi all
Can you please authenticate this jacket I just picked up in a thrift store:
Attached are picture of the jacket, buttons, tags
Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

This looks good
t


----------



## terite

misstinny said:


> Hi Terite, thanks for your time!
> Shall I know what kind of pics I would need for authentication again? Thank you!


Just read over post #1 - they list them there.
t


----------



## terite

Npn112 said:


> Hi all
> Can you please authenticate this jacket I just picked up in a thrift store:
> Attached are picture of the jacket, buttons, tags
> Thanks so much!


Close up and straight on photos of the tag at the neck and the content tag
t


----------



## nmilne2001

Hi everyone! Just purchased this Burberry Greenwood (small) from eBay. Can you please authenticate? Thank you!

eBay item #: 142507844406
Item Name: Burberry Small Greenwood 

Questions:
1. Is it Authentic?
2. The made in tag says “made in Romania”. Most Greenwoods that I’ve seen have been made in Italy. Is that a problem?
3. I’ve seen some Greenwoods where the “made in” tag is sewn into the accessories pocket top lining whereas this tag is sewn into the inside compartment. Is that a problem? Why would the same model purse have the made in tag in different locations?

Thank you!
Nicole


----------



## nmilne2001

Oops, forgot to add the tags...

Thank you!


----------



## emilyby

Could anyone please authenticate this scarf for me please:

Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf
Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/clo/d/burberry-scarf/6393398332.html


----------



## terite

nmilne2001 said:


> Oops, forgot to add the tags...
> 
> Thank you!


Looks good.
t
As far as I know - certain specific items can be manufactured in more than one place.


----------



## terite

I would lik


emilyby said:


> Could anyone please authenticate this scarf for me please:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf
> Link: https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/bnc/clo/d/burberry-scarf/6393398332.html


I would like to see the entire scarf - but what I can see looks right - label looks good.
t


----------



## theo pitzini

terite said:


> Send a photo of that Burberry stamp that is on the glove
> t


Any thoughts about the gloves ?


----------



## nmilne2001

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t
> As far as I know - certain specific items can be manufactured in more than one place.


Okay, thanks! What about the “made in” tag being in a different place on other bags of the same model. Do they move the tags around depending on where the bag is made?


----------



## Apollo33

Hello,

First time on forum. I found this scarf in a bunch of old family stuff of a deceased family. I have been wearing it for sentimental reasons for the past couple of years, but I never knew it was authentic of not. I think it was purchased in the early 2000's but I have no idea. I got curious today so I went to a Burberry store, but the associate said they are not allowed to authenticate anything in person, so I searched around the forums and came here.

Here are some pictures of the tag. It's around 11 inches in width I don't know about length because I don't have a tape measure. The bottom is in rough shape , rabbit chewed it off while it was dangling..

*Edit I found this on the back of the tag "Sae 2" something while I was taking pictures of it, don't know what it means though


----------



## terite

theo pitzini said:


> Any thoughts about the gloves ?


Yes - the stamp looks good - I did comment, but my comment did not include your post - so my error.
t


----------



## terite

nmilne2001 said:


> Okay, thanks! What about the “made in” tag being in a different place on other bags of the same model. Do they move the tags around depending on where the bag is made?


Well, made in tags - depends on the vintage of the item.
t


----------



## terite

Apollo33 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time on forum. I found this scarf in a bunch of old family stuff of a deceased family. I have been wearing it for sentimental reasons for the past couple of years, but I never knew it was authentic of not. I think it was purchased in the early 2000's but I have no idea. I got curious today so I went to a Burberry store, but the associate said they are not allowed to authenticate anything in person, so I searched around the forums and came here.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the tag. It's around 11 inches in width I don't know about length because I don't have a tape measure. The bottom is in rough shape , rabbit chewed it off while it was dangling..
> 
> *Edit I found this on the back of the tag "Sae 2" something while I was taking pictures of it, don't know what it means though
> View attachment 3889866
> 
> View attachment 3889841
> View attachment 3889842


Authentic nova check scarf from about 2000 - good work. Still lovely.
t


----------



## Apollo33

terite said:


> Authentic nova check scarf from about 2000 - good work. Still lovely.
> t



thank you very much. Now I don't feel iffy wearing it, don't like wearing knockoffs


----------



## nmilne2001

terite said:


> Well, made in tags - depends on the vintage of the item.
> t


Okay, that makes sense. Thanks for your help!


----------



## cry4moons

Hi

Can anyone advice me on this item. I bought it as gift for someone so I don't want to make fool of myself in case it's fake. It comes with tag still attached, but I see burberry logo tag inside is sticked on and not stitched, and material tag is white so I'm a bit concern.

Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Burberry Cashmere shearling leather earmuffs
Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-burberry-burgundy-ear-muffs/30939987


----------



## terite

Apollo33 said:


> thank you very much. Now I don't feel iffy wearing it, don't like wearing knockoffs


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone advice me on this item. I bought it as gift for someone so I don't want to make fool of myself in case it's fake. It comes with tag still attached, but I see burberry logo tag inside is sticked on and not stitched, and material tag is white so I'm a bit concern.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Cashmere shearling leather earmuffs
> Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-burberry-burgundy-ear-muffs/30939987


Are the earmuffs lambswool - they should be - can't tell from the photo - send more photos of the tags - is the Burberry tag crooked? Any writing on the back of the burberry fabric tag? Send a photo of the paper tags, the content tag all sides 
g


----------



## terite

nmilne2001 said:


> Okay, that makes sense. Thanks for your help!


Is it definitely leather? The blue Burberry tag looked a bit odd in the ebay add - but it looks good in your photo. Can you read the serial number? 
t


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> Are the earmuffs lambswool - they should be - can't tell from the photo - send more photos of the tags - is the Burberry tag crooked? Any writing on the back of the burberry fabric tag? Send a photo of the paper tags, the content tag all sides
> g



The main "Burberry" tag on one side is stitched on on the other end is glued? (for that a bit crooked, I tried the on and it shifted)
Attaching more pictures of fabric tags and price tag. Thank you so so much


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> The main "Burberry" tag on one side is stitched on on the other end is glued? (for that a bit crooked, I tried the on and it shifted)
> Attaching more pictures of fabric tags and price tag. Thank you so so much


Do the ear muffs wobble?/twist?
Is the muff part genuine lambswool?
t


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> Do the ear muffs wobble?/twist?
> Is the muff part genuine lambswool?
> t


It looks as genuine leather and lambwool but these are not very puffy as my old cashmere one. These do fold but very lightly because of patent leather I guess. I am just concered that fabric tag is white color and other end of "burberry" tag is just sticked to frame not sewed in. Also I tried to google them and couldn't find leather model but I have little experiance with Burberry so I'm not sure. 

What looks ok to you and what odd? I can still return them if too many red flags. Thanks again for looking into it.


----------



## Owlsu

Hello & greetings all. Long time follower, first time poster. I've recently purchased two vintage scarves on eBay - the light grey one has been paid for but as I went to pay for the dark grey one I started having doubts.

Comparing the labels between the two the dark grey one looks really dodgy to me and sloppy all over...the font seems way too bold. Any thoughts? The dark grey seller doesn't allow returns and the light one does (they seem to specialise in purely vintage) Thanks.


----------



## terite

Owlsu said:


> Hello & greetings all. Long time follower, first time poster. I've recently purchased two vintage scarves on eBay - the light grey one has been paid for but as I went to pay for the dark grey one I started having doubts.
> 
> Comparing the labels between the two the dark grey one looks really dodgy to me and sloppy all over...the font seems way too bold. Any thoughts? The dark grey seller doesn't allow returns and the light one does (they seem to specialise in purely vintage) Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3890559
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890560


I will need to see photos of the entire scarves. Labels do vary - I need to see a bit more.
t


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> It looks as genuine leather and lambwool but these are not very puffy as my old cashmere one. These do fold but very lightly because of patent leather I guess. I am just concered that fabric tag is white color and other end of "burberry" tag is just sticked to frame not sewed in. Also I tried to google them and couldn't find leather model but I have little experiance with Burberry so I'm not sure.
> 
> What looks ok to you and what odd? I can still return them if too many red flags. Thanks again for looking into it.


The paper tags look ok - the burberry fabric label - I can't tell from your photo - the style looks good, the ONE SIZE tag looks right. The lambswool - I can't tell from your photo - If I could see a clear photo of the fabric label and the lambswool - I could tell you more.
t


----------



## nmilne2001

terite said:


> Is it definitely leather? The blue Burberry tag looked a bit odd in the ebay add - but it looks good in your photo. Can you read the serial number?
> t



Yes, definitely leather. The serial number is pretty hard to read but looks like ROSCROM215GR- the “-“ is really hard to read. Maybe a “9”?? Here’s another picture of the tag...


----------



## terite

nmilne2001 said:


> Yes, definitely leather. The serial number is pretty hard to read but looks like ROSCROM215GR- the “-“ is really hard to read. Maybe a “9”?? Here’s another picture of the tag...


Should/and does match the one on the tag
t


----------



## nmilne2001

terite said:


> Should/and does match the one on the tag
> t



Oh, I didn’t even realize that was a thing. Thanks for checking and for your help !!


----------



## Owlsu

terite said:


> I will need to see photos of the entire scarves. Labels do vary - I need to see a bit more.
> t


















Thanks, sorry if I made the pictures too big or anything.


----------



## p0rkchop

Hi T, I know this doesn't have all the pictures needed to say authentic but from the pictures is it for sure fake?


----------



## terite

nmilne2001 said:


> Oh, I didn’t even realize that was a thing. Thanks for checking and for your help !!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hi T, I know this doesn't have all the pictures needed to say authentic but from the pictures is it for sure fake?


Looks fake 
t


----------



## terite

Owlsu said:


> View attachment 3890755
> 
> View attachment 3890756
> 
> View attachment 3890757
> 
> View attachment 3890758
> 
> View attachment 3890759
> 
> View attachment 3890760
> 
> View attachment 3890761
> 
> 
> Thanks, sorry if I made the pictures too big or anything.


Dark grey looks good - I need to see another photo of the lighter grey - showing it flat,  folded is ok.
t (like the third photo of the dark grey)


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> Looks fake
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thank you


You are welcome - I hope you didn't buy it.
t


----------



## Nataschyaa

Hi terite would you help me authenticate this polo? Its a brand new without tag


----------



## Southern Sunshine

Hi T,

I’ve been following the thread since I got help from you a couple of weeks ago and it’s so fun to learn more and more about this brand! 

Could you please authenticate this quilted jacket? Thanks so much!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253272536925


----------



## cry4moons

Can I bother someone to have a look at this scarf? THANK YOU!!!

Item: Burberry Cashmere Scarf
Seller: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-cashmere-burberry-burgundy-cashmere-scarf/30031685


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> The paper tags look ok - the burberry fabric label - I can't tell from your photo - the style looks good, the ONE SIZE tag looks right. The lambswool - I can't tell from your photo - If I could see a clear photo of the fabric label and the lambswool - I could tell you more.
> t


THANK you so so much for checking thsi for me- attaching more pictures


----------



## terite

Nataschyaa said:


> Hi terite would you help me authenticate this polo? Its a brand new without tag


Could you send a nice clear/close photo of the neck tag and the content tag and a button.
Thanks
t


----------



## terite

Southern Sunshine said:


> Hi T,
> 
> I’ve been following the thread since I got help from you a couple of weeks ago and it’s so fun to learn more and more about this brand!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this quilted jacket? Thanks so much!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253272536925


Her important photos are too small to see - need to see the content tag and the neck tag - but no red flags for me.
t
PS: Yes, it is amazing what you start to see after you follow this thread for a while.
t


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> Can I bother someone to have a look at this scarf? THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Item: Burberry Cashmere Scarf
> Seller: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-cashmere-burberry-burgundy-cashmere-scarf/30031685


Nice clear shot of the content tag/fabric tag please.
t


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> THANK you so so much for checking thsi for me- attaching more pictures


These look good - genuine
t
I have several pairs (lol) and they all wobble at the ears - it is a good thing.
t


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> These look good - genuine
> t
> I have several pairs (lol) and they all wobble at the ears - it is a good thing.
> t


THANK YOU. I was afraid that because of white fabric tag and the "burberry" tag wasn't stitched in only glued on, these might have been off. Thanks again


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> Nice clear shot of the content tag/fabric tag please.
> t


The print on  the tags is not crisp, I am not sure worn off or wash off, but i tried my best to take good closeups. Thank you


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> THANK YOU. I was afraid that because of white fabric tag and the "burberry" tag wasn't stitched in only glued on, these might have been off. Thanks again


It is unusual but maybe all of the other ones I have seen have had that tag removed - mine have that exact ONE SIZE tag, the lambswool ear piece.
t


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> The print on  the tags is not crisp, I am not sure worn off or wash off, but i tried my best to take good closeups. Thank you


Everything looks good.
t


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> Everything looks good.
> t


Awesome, thank YOU!


----------



## JMLV

Hi everyone,

Can you please see if this auction's scarf is authentic on ebay..  It seems like this is a new tag for scarves.  Below are the details.  Thanks a ton!

Item Name: NWT, 100% Authentic Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf, Camel Check Color $435
Item Number:  263345120107
Seller ID: sarahsellss (only 9 feedback)
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-Au...120107?hash=item3d5097a36b:g:67MAAOSwMQBaBRiR


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> Awesome, thank YOU!


You are welcome
t


----------



## lvg

Dear Authenticators
Item Name : Burberry Hey Market Bag
Link : https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...e-doctors-bag-w-signature-monogram/1316649167
Photos:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...e-doctors-bag-w-signature-monogram/1316649167
Comments:  The seller says there is no "made in tag "or "serial no " in this bag or probably she is unable to find it.


----------



## p0rkchop

Hi T,

I've been on a Burberry spree lol and purchased this Trench off eBay. Other than the belt buckle being broken which you can kinda see in the picture but wasn't described  do you think it is real?

link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-size-large-lightweight-raincoat/152791436488?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Seller: teki125
Item: 152791436488


----------



## watergirl

Hello please authenticate this Burberry scarf listed on eBay.  Thank you.
(please let me know if I posted incorrectly).

Item Name:  AUTHENTIC VINTAGE BURBERRY NOVA CHECK 100% LAMBS WOOL PLAID UNISEX SCARF
Item Number: 
292339223164


Seller ID:  johnwynn57
Link: (please make sure link works after you post). https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649


----------



## terite

lvg said:


> Dear Authenticators
> Item Name : Burberry Hey Market Bag
> Link : https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...e-doctors-bag-w-signature-monogram/1316649167
> Photos:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...e-doctors-bag-w-signature-monogram/1316649167
> Comments:  The seller says there is no "made in tag "or "serial no " in this bag or probably she is unable to find it.
> 
> View attachment 3892311
> View attachment 3892312
> View attachment 3892313
> View attachment 3892314
> View attachment 3892315
> View attachment 3892316
> View attachment 3892317
> View attachment 3892318
> View attachment 3892319


There should be a Made in tag inside sewn onto the side pocket - otherwise - everything looks good.
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hi T,
> 
> I've been on a Burberry spree lol and purchased this Trench off eBay. Other than the belt buckle being broken which you can kinda see in the picture but wasn't described  do you think it is real?
> 
> link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-size-large-lightweight-raincoat/152791436488?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Seller: teki125
> Item: 152791436488


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Looks goo


watergirl said:


> Hello please authenticate this Burberry scarf listed on eBay.  Thank you.
> (please let me know if I posted incorrectly).
> 
> Item Name:  AUTHENTIC VINTAGE BURBERRY NOVA CHECK 100% LAMBS WOOL PLAID UNISEX SCARF
> Item Number:
> 292339223164
> 
> 
> Seller ID:  johnwynn57
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post). https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-VINTAGE-BURBERRY-NOVA-CHECK-100-LAMBS-WOOL-PLAID-UNISEX-SCARF/292339223164?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

JMLV said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you please see if this auction's scarf is authentic on ebay..  It seems like this is a new tag for scarves.  Below are the details.  Thanks a ton!
> 
> Item Name: NWT, 100% Authentic Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf, Camel Check Color $435
> Item Number:  263345120107
> Seller ID: sarahsellss (only 9 feedback)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-Au...120107?hash=item3d5097a36b:g:67MAAOSwMQBaBRiR


I'm not sure - the tags seem to change from photo to photo - also this seller is selling multiples - would need better photos to know for sure
t


----------



## lvg

terite said:


> There should be a Made in tag inside sewn onto the side pocket - otherwise - everything looks good.
> t


Thank you


----------



## LovetheLux

Hello t, recently found a couple pieces of beauty. Can I please ask for your opinion? Thank You so much! hope they are gems


----------



## LovetheLux

Hello t, according to the original owner, it’s fox fur around year 2005-2006; but the content tags were cut off to avoid return. Please advise if other photos are needed, Thank You


----------



## watergirl

terite said:


> Looks goo
> 
> Looks good
> t


Thanks so much for taking the time to review this request and respond.


----------



## pochacco0525

Hi! Would you mind taking a look at this trench?

Item Name: I think it is a Sandringham but I'd love confirmation
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Trench-Coat-5a1373cd36d594dfb60091a1
Seller ID: anne3447

Thanks!


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Hello t, recently found a couple pieces of beauty. Can I please ask for your opinion? Thank You so much! hope they are gems
> View attachment 3894387
> View attachment 3894388
> View attachment 3894389
> View attachment 3894390
> View attachment 3894391
> View attachment 3894392
> View attachment 3894393
> View attachment 3894394
> View attachment 3894395


Nice - genuine
t


----------



## LovetheLux

terite said:


> Nice - genuine
> t


Thank You t

What do you think for the fox fur coat?


----------



## terite

watergirl said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to review this request and respond.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

pochacco0525 said:


> Hi! Would you mind taking a look at this trench?
> 
> Item Name: I think it is a Sandringham but I'd love confirmation
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Trench-Coat-5a1373cd36d594dfb60091a1
> Seller ID: anne3447
> 
> Thanks!


Need closer photos of the sewn in label and the content tag
t


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Thank You t
> 
> What do you think for the fox fur coat?


You are welcome.
I don't do fur.
t


----------



## columbian2009

Hi authenticators,would you please take a look at the rainboots.  I bought from eBay,I think they are very cute. Thanks a lot!

Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/222722389976 
Seller:midtownmart25
Item:burberry shearling rain boots 
Item number:222722389976
I have more pictures.


----------



## am2022

Hello dear Burberry authenticators!  The rain is horrendous here and need a waterproof gabardine as wool won't just do it!
Item:  Burberry gabardine trench coat
Listing:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-Authentic-Burberry-Sandringham-Mid-Length-Heritage-Trench-Coat-US-6/222731709521?hash=item33dbd82c51:gwAAOSwb69ZxFy8
Seller:  Owncloset
Item number:   
222731709521

Photos: as attached in the listing, if you kind ladies need more , pls let me know. thanks.


----------



## terite

columbian2009 said:


> Hi authenticators,would you please take a look at the rainboots.  I bought from eBay,I think they are very cute. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/222722389976
> Seller:midtownmart25
> Item:burberry shearling rain boots
> Item number:222722389976
> I have more pictures.


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

amacasa said:


> Hello dear Burberry authenticators!  The rain is horrendous here and need a waterproof gabardine as wool won't just do it!
> Item:  Burberry gabardine trench coat
> Listing:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2017-Authentic-Burberry-Sandringham-Mid-Length-Heritage-Trench-Coat-US-6/222731709521?hash=item33dbd82c51:gwAAOSwb69ZxFy8
> Seller:  Owncloset
> Item number:
> 222731709521
> 
> Photos: as attached in the listing, if you kind ladies need more , pls let me know. thanks.


Lovely
t


----------



## columbian2009

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Wow can't believe I can hear from you with in 20min! Thank you Terite!


----------



## am2022

Oh thanks for your quick
Reply
So lovely means authentic as well right ?
Thanks


terite said:


> Lovely
> t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


Thank you so much


----------



## terite

columbian2009 said:


> Wow can't believe I can hear from you with in 20min! Thank you Terite!


You are welcome! 
t


----------



## terite

amacasa said:


> Oh thanks for your quick
> Reply
> So lovely means authentic as well right ?
> Thanks


Yes, authentic.
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thank you so much


You are welcome
t


----------



## layla328

Good evening PF volunteers...
if someone can please take a look at a coat just purchased. Can't seem to find style online. Just want to make sure sure it's just an older style (looks like a Mareton) and not a replica [emoji45]

Name: Burberry winter coat
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/I35NeXUpxI
Seller: rhi1385

Additional pics I took.  
	

		
			
		

		
	









As always thank you so much for your assistance!  Cheers!


----------



## prd2bascorpio

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to make sure that this coat that I bought is authentic. I am attaching the pictures and also the link. Thank you so much for your help

Item: New without Tags Burberry London Kensington wool and cashmere coat
	

		
			
		

		
	



Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burber...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
Seller: Fantasticfindsalways


----------



## JMLV

terite said:


> I'm not sure - the tags seem to change from photo to photo - also this seller is selling multiples - would need better photos to know for sure
> t





terite said:


> I'm not sure - the tags seem to change from photo to photo - also this seller is selling multiples - would need better photos to know for sure
> t


Hi Terite, please see the pictures below as i just received it yesterday.  The only thing that concerns me is the threads or "Bleeding" that cross over to other colors in picture 2 unless that is normal up close and similar for red color.

[URL=http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/IMG-0777_zpsprh3tbzs.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/IMG-0779%201_zpsspbftsw0.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/IMG-0778_zpsy7kwpmp6.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/IMG-0780_zpsbszdzxam.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/IMG-0781_zps01byqewy.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/IMG-0782_zps7pgg6jja.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/IMG-0783_zpsbyicamty.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://s1167.photobucket.com/user/jliu123/media/IMG-0784_zpsvskwi9p4.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## terite

JMLV said:


> Hi Terite, please see the pictures below as i just received it yesterday.  The only thing that concerns me is the threads or "Bleeding" that cross over to other colors in picture 2 unless that is normal up close and similar for red color.


Let's see the actual content tags (they varied in the post) and the colors look off to me. Here is that fab link that a member posted recently.
https://betweennapsontheporch.net/burberry-scarf-fake-vs-real-how-to-tell-the-difference/
Where is the seller getting these multiples?
t


----------



## Prada_Princess

LovetheLux said:


> Hello t, according to the original owner, it’s fox fur around year 2005-2006; but the content tags were cut off to avoid return. Please advise if other photos are needed, Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894397
> View attachment 3894398
> View attachment 3894399
> View attachment 3894400
> View attachment 3894401
> View attachment 3894402
> View attachment 3894403


Its absolutely beautiful. Not sure if authentic - but lovely.


----------



## JMLV

terite said:


> Let's see the actual content tags (they varied in the post) and the colors look off to me. Here is that fab link that a member posted recently.
> https://betweennapsontheporch.net/burberry-scarf-fake-vs-real-how-to-tell-the-difference/
> Where is the seller getting these multiples?
> t


Hi Terite,

Please see additional pictures of the contents label.  It seems on her selling profile she sells a lot of the non cashmere one and this was the first cashmere one.  It might be from a outlet store somewhere.  I also got it in a white plastic bag with the burberry logo. If this is fake then it's really scary how good these counterfeiters have gotten.


----------



## terite

JMLV said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Please see additional pictures of the contents label.  It seems on her selling profile she sells a lot of the non cashmere one and this was the first cashmere one.  It might be from a outlet store somewhere.  I also got it in a white plastic bag with the burberry logo. If this is fake then it's really scary how good these counterfeiters have gotten.


Tags and plastic bag look good.
t


----------



## JMLV

terite said:


> Tags and plastic bag look good.
> t



Phew.  Thank you so much !


----------



## OohPretty!

Hello, can you authenticate this bag for me please? I have seen this style before but I am worried about the interior tag. Thanks!


----------



## LovetheLux

Prada_Princess said:


> Its absolutely beautiful. Not sure if authentic - but lovely.


Thank you!


----------



## Pokahantos

Hi
please authenticate this watch; i need to buy it as a gift asap.

Item Name: Burberry Two-tone Stainless Steel Ladies Diamond Watch BU9214
Item Number: 9214
Seller ID: jesusito13
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Brand-...947056&hash=item1a3af22105:g:SRYAAOSwYxBZ7qpL


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Hello, can you authenticate this bag for me please? I have seen this style before but I am worried about the interior tag. Thanks!


Send a closer photo of the leather badge, metal knight, interior of the bag
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Send a closer photo of the leather badge, metal knight, interior of the bag
> t


----------



## terite

Pokahantos said:


> Hi
> please authenticate this watch; i need to buy it as a gift asap.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Two-tone Stainless Steel Ladies Diamond Watch BU9214
> Item Number: 9214
> Seller ID: jesusito13
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Brand-...947056&hash=item1a3af22105:g:SRYAAOSwYxBZ7qpL


Looks good
t


----------



## BoBoBoang

Hi,
Would you please take a look at these pictures, and if possible tell me of this bag is authentic or fake.
Thank you very much for your assistance.


----------



## terite

BoBoBoang said:


> Hi,
> Would you please take a look at these pictures, and if possible tell me of this bag is authentic or fake.
> Thank you very much for your assistance.


Fun! Authentic.
t


----------



## OohPretty!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## kiwiaz

Hi, I bought a Burberry coat from department store and they send me a different style. It does not have the Burberry tag and I can't even find the content label. Can you help me check if this is authentic?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mariecj

Please help in authenticating this coat on Ebay? Thank you very much!

Item Name: Burberry London Double Breasted Wool Cashmere Trench Black US 8 UK 10
Item Number: 292324557403
Seller ID: galarao
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...557403?hash=item440fe6c25b:g:vpkAAOSwA3dYB-yP


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Thanks for your help!


I think everything looks good - just an oldie.
t


----------



## terite

mariecj said:


> Please help in authenticating this coat on Ebay? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Double Breasted Wool Cashmere Trench Black US 8 UK 10
> Item Number: 292324557403
> Seller ID: galarao
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...557403?hash=item440fe6c25b:g:vpkAAOSwA3dYB-yP


Need photos of all tags, labels, buttons, coat open, hardware
t


----------



## terite

kiwiaz said:


> Hi, I bought a Burberry coat from department store and they send me a different style. It does not have the Burberry tag and I can't even find the content label. Can you help me check if this is authentic?
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3898361
> View attachment 3898362
> View attachment 3898363
> View attachment 3898364
> View attachment 3898365


Is it a second hand store? Look between the lining and wool - or is that sewn down? Look in the pockets. What was it you ordered?
t


----------



## kirbyj

Hello-
I'm hoping this is where I post-it's hard to figure out the Burberrys authentication post button?


Can you please help authenticating this scarf that I got from private market? Thank you in advance. 
We purchased these two scarves from a vintage store in Italy!
Item Name: Burberry cashmere scarves (2)
photos attached
much thanks ahead of time!


----------



## BoBoBoang

terite said:


> Fun! Authentic.
> t



Fantastic !
Thank you for the fast reply...


----------



## Pokahantos

App


terite said:


> Looks good
> t


appreciated!


----------



## mariecj

mariecj said:


> Please help in authenticating this coat on Ebay? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Double Breasted Wool Cashmere Trench Black US 8 UK 10
> Item Number: 292324557403
> Seller ID: galarao
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...557403?hash=item440fe6c25b:g:vpkAAOSwA3dYB-yP


There is no chain under the tag. Is that unusual?


----------



## mariecj

terite said:


> I think everything looks good - just an oldie.
> t



Hello thank you for responding. You did respond for the coat right? It has no chain under the tag like in other Burberry coats. I thought that was unusual for a wool coat. It looks well made though and the fit is excellent.


----------



## adamary

Please,help me!!!
I want to know if this bag is original. 
Item Name :Burberry small grainy leather bowling bag in blue 
Please ,I need some help


----------



## Jujube2017

Hi, can someone please help to authenticate this Burberry bag? It does look and feels authentic. Would be grateful if someone could advise me. Thanks!


----------



## Jujube2017

More photos of the Burberry bag which I have posted previously. Thank you!


----------



## terite

kirbyj said:


> Hello-
> I'm hoping this is where I post-it's hard to figure out the Burberrys authentication post button?
> 
> 
> Can you please help authenticating this scarf that I got from private market? Thank you in advance.
> We purchased these two scarves from a vintage store in Italy!
> Item Name: Burberry cashmere scarves (2)
> photos attached
> much thanks ahead of time!


They are both authentic - first one is not that vintage - might be kids. Second one - I wonder if anyone knows how to get the fringe twisted back into shape. There must be a way.
t


----------



## terite

BoBoBoang said:


> Fantastic !
> Thank you for the fast reply...


You are welcome.
t
I have some of the blue and pink nova check too.
t


----------



## terite

Oop


mariecj said:


> Hello thank you for responding. You did respond for the coat right? It has no chain under the tag like in other Burberry coats. I thought that was unusual for a wool coat. It looks well made though and the fit is excellent.


Ooops - just an oldie is for that vintage grey doctor's bag in grey nova check.
The coat - I wanted you to search for labels - can you check the pockets and between the lining and the coat if it is not all sewn down. Also - I asked what you ordered, because this looks almost like a swing coat.
t


----------



## terite

Pokahantos said:


> App
> 
> appreciated!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

mariecj said:


> There is no chain under the tag. Is that unusual?


Not really unusual - although it is a nice touch for sure.
t


----------



## terite

adamary said:


> Please,help me!!!
> I want to know if this bag is original.
> Item Name :Burberry small grainy leather bowling bag in blue
> Please ,I need some help


Send all pages of the content tag - straight on, Burberry stamp - straight on, Made in tag and back of made in tag - get clear/close/straight photos. 
t


----------



## kirbyj

terite said:


> They are both authentic - first one is not that vintage - might be kids. Second one - I wonder if anyone knows how to get the fringe twisted back into shape. There must be a way.
> t


Thank you for you help and quick response!
Anyone have suggestions for twisting the fringe back in place?  Or label re-stitch?
kirbyj


----------



## terite

Jujube2017 said:


> More photos of the Burberry bag which I have posted previously. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899168


Send a clear photo of the Made in Italy stamp - do you know the name of that bag? What is the lining made of - send a photo of the writing on the lining
t


----------



## nandaayuw

Help me authenticate this burberry. I got from a friend. I feel that the scarf is not authentic.


----------



## terite

nandaayuw said:


> View attachment 3899492
> View attachment 3899493
> View attachment 3899494
> View attachment 3899495
> View attachment 3899491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help me authenticate this burberry. I got from a friend. I feel that the scarf is not authentic.


Fake - your feeling is correct. Glad that you checked.
t


----------



## kiwiaz

terite said:


> Is it a second hand store? Look between the lining and wool - or is that sewn down? Look in the pockets. What was it you ordered?
> t


Thank you for the fast reply. Here are more photos of the pockets and the lining.
I originally ordered another coat with similar color but they send the wrong item.


----------



## Dirt

Hi,
i'm trying to get an opinion on this Burberry London Nova Check barn type jacket that looks otherwise good to me, save for the stitch quality behind the lining on the inside part of the jacket. Tags look good to me but the messy interior is in question. I know their quality isn't the best, especially if it was an outlet piece but is this something that would pass QC in an authentic Burberry?
Thank you


----------



## p0rkchop

Good morning Terite,

I can't stop buying things lol and I know I've asked a lot lately but there is no opinion out there I trust more than yours. Thank you for all your help
This is an authentic duffel right? There's a little bit of damage I hope I can get repaired and then it would be a good price for me 

link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Me...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
seller: hmelya777
item: 122846362506


----------



## ellielimes

Hello Terite,
Can you help me figure out if this bag is authentic?
All your efforts are much appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

Dirt said:


> Hi,
> i'm trying to get an opinion on this Burberry London Nova Check barn type jacket that looks otherwise good to me, save for the stitch quality behind the lining on the inside part of the jacket. Tags look good to me but the messy interior is in question. I know their quality isn't the best, especially if it was an outlet piece but is this something that would pass QC in an authentic Burberry?
> Thank you


(These days), Burberry does not make items for outlets - but does sell unsold items at outlets - and the quality of unsold items would be the same as full price items. 

This coat looks like early Burberry London, made in Hong Kong - AND items made on that license in those days, were not the quality we expect today. ie, items made with permission from Burberry - 
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Good morning Terite,
> 
> I can't stop buying things lol and I know I've asked a lot lately but there is no opinion out there I trust more than yours. Thank you for all your help
> This is an authentic duffel right? There's a little bit of damage I hope I can get repaired and then it would be a good price for me
> 
> link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Mens-Hood-Wool-Duffle-Coat-Size-52-Nova-Check/122846362506?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
> seller: hmelya777
> item: 122846362506


Ask for a photo of the content tag and a photo of a button.
t


----------



## terite

ellielimes said:


> Hello Terite,
> Can you help me figure out if this bag is authentic?
> All your efforts are much appreciated.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 3900083
> View attachment 3900084
> View attachment 3900085
> View attachment 3900086
> View attachment 3900087
> View attachment 3900088
> View attachment 3900089


Photos too far away to be able to tell you much - I would need clear/close/straight on photos.
t


----------



## ellielimes

terite said:


> Photos too far away to be able to tell you much - I would need clear/close/straight on photos.
> t


If you could kindly indicate which parts you need a close photo of and how many photos I’ll immediately request them from the seller


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> Ask for a photo of the content tag and a photo of a button.
> t


Thank you. Looking at the pictures I don't see the content tag on the liner where I would expect it, where else would it be?

In order to secure the purchase I had to pay and they said they already shipped it. Are there red flags?


----------



## adamary

terite said:


> Send all pages of the content tag - straight on, Burberry stamp - straight on, Made in tag and back of made in tag - get clear/close/straight photos.
> t


Please,help me


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thank you. Looking at the pictures I don't see the content tag on the liner where I would expect it, where else would it be?
> 
> In order to secure the purchase I had to pay and they said they already shipped it. Are there red flags?


There are no red flags - send photos when the coat arrives.
t


----------



## terite

adamary said:


> Please,help me


Everything looks good
t


----------



## terite

ellielimes said:


> If you could kindly indicate which parts you need a close photo of and how many photos I’ll immediately request them from the seller


Spin through a few of the other posts - and you will see - photos of all tags, labels, stamps front of bag/back of bag interior
t


----------



## cinderella0087

Hi terite, 

I’m still deciding if I love how this coat fits but I wanted to get it authenticated in case that made the decision for me! Can you take a look and let me know your thoughts? Appreciate your help. 

Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-wool-burberry-brit-light-purple-wool-coat/31414612

Don’t know name/style.




















Also came in this (which is very hard to photograph):



Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> I’m still deciding if I love how this coat fits but I wanted to get it authenticated in case that made the decision for me! Can you take a look and let me know your thoughts? Appreciate your help.
> 
> Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-wool-burberry-brit-light-purple-wool-coat/31414612
> 
> Don’t know name/style.
> 
> View attachment 3900552
> 
> View attachment 3900553
> 
> View attachment 3900554
> 
> View attachment 3900555
> 
> View attachment 3900556
> 
> View attachment 3900557
> 
> View attachment 3900558
> 
> View attachment 3900559
> 
> View attachment 3900560
> 
> 
> Also came in this (which is very hard to photograph):
> View attachment 3900561
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


genuine
t


----------



## cinderella0087

terite said:


> genuine
> t



Thank you! I appreciate all your help. Now to decide whether to keep...


----------



## adamary

terite said:


> Everything looks good
> t


Thank you!
Means that the bag is original?


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T!

Can you help me with these boots?

Thank you for any help you can provide

Item: house check rain boots
Seller: covetboston


----------



## amstevens714

The last of them - thank you!!!


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Thank you! I appreciate all your help. Now to decide whether to keep...


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

adamary said:


> Thank you!
> Means that the bag is original?


Yes.
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> The last of them - thank you!!!


Genuine
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Fantastic news, thank you! They felt right so I was going to be surprised if they weren’t good but I do so appreciate the confirmation thank you thank you!


----------



## ginaki

Hello, would you be so kind to authenticate this bag? I am including extra photos. Thank you!

Item name: Burberry Large Manor Bag in bordeaux Quilted Patent in absolute mint condition!
Item number : 112650840906
Seller: tasssos8

Link

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11265084...b207d9eaffd&bu=43847916786&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Fantastic news, thank you! They felt right so I was going to be surprised if they weren’t good but I do so appreciate the confirmation thank you thank you!


You are welcome.
Great photos
t


----------



## terite

ginaki said:


> Hello, would you be so kind to authenticate this bag? I am including extra photos. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Large Manor Bag in bordeaux Quilted Patent in absolute mint condition!
> Item number : 112650840906
> Seller: tasssos8
> 
> Link
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/11265084...b207d9eaffd&bu=43847916786&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


Send closer straight on photos of that tag, and the metal knight on the front and some hardware.
t


----------



## Dirt

Thank you @terite , you're awesome!


----------



## Newbie22

I am new to Burberry jackets. Can someone please tell me if this is authentic because the photos in the listing are different than the jacket I received. Also, is it normal to see light shining through the holes of the diamond quilt stitching?

TIA












https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBER...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Newbie22

Newbie22 said:


> I am new to Burberry jackets. Can someone please tell me if this is authentic because the photos in the listing are different than the jacket I received. Also, is it normal to see light shining through the holes of the diamond quilt stitching?
> 
> TIA
> View attachment 3902183
> View attachment 3902184
> View attachment 3902185
> View attachment 3902186
> View attachment 3902187
> View attachment 3902188
> View attachment 3902189
> View attachment 3902190
> View attachment 3902191
> View attachment 3902192
> View attachment 3902185
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY-BRIT-WOMENS-BLACK-QUILTED-CHECK-COAT-JACKET-SZ-SMALL/272956373278?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649



Additional photos


----------



## LizzieKate

Hi all, is this merino/polyester scarf authentic? I appreciate your expertise and assistance! Thanks!


----------



## Newbie22

Newbie22 said:


> I am new to Burberry jackets. Can someone please tell me if this is authentic because the photos in the listing are different than the jacket I received. Also, is it normal to see light shining through the holes of the diamond quilt stitching?
> 
> TIA
> View attachment 3902183
> View attachment 3902184
> View attachment 3902185
> View attachment 3902186
> View attachment 3902187
> View attachment 3902188
> View attachment 3902189
> View attachment 3902190
> View attachment 3902191
> View attachment 3902192
> View attachment 3902185
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY-BRIT-WOMENS-BLACK-QUILTED-CHECK-COAT-JACKET-SZ-SMALL/272956373278?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649



Forgot:
Seller ID - alicja
Item # 272956373278


----------



## ginaki

terite said:


> Send closer straight on photos of that tag, and the metal knight on the front and some hardware.
> t



Thank you I will ask the seller.
Can you please take a look at this one too? Hope all the photos needed are included.

Item name $1950 BURBERRY DK BROWN QUILTED LEATHER MANOR TOTE
Item number 232588782134
Seller jfc218

Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1950-BUR...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2649

TIA!


----------



## terite

Dirt said:


> Thank you @terite , you're awesome!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Newbie22 said:


> Additional photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902193
> View attachment 3902194
> View attachment 3902195
> View attachment 3902196
> View attachment 3902197


Everything looks good
t


----------



## terite

LizzieKate said:


> Hi all, is this merino/polyester scarf authentic? I appreciate your expertise and assistance! Thanks!


I am familiar with this scarf - it might have been washed and shrunk a bit - authentic
t


----------



## terite

ginaki said:


> Thank you I will ask the seller.
> Can you please take a look at this one too? Hope all the photos needed are included.
> 
> Item name $1950 BURBERRY DK BROWN QUILTED LEATHER MANOR TOTE
> Item number 232588782134
> Seller jfc218
> 
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1950-BURBERRY-DK-BROWN-QUILTED-LEATHER-MANOR-TOTE/232588782134?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2649
> 
> TIA!


Everything is a bit blurry for me - but no red flags
t


----------



## Newbie22

terite said:


> Everything looks good
> t


Thank you for the quick response. I got concerned when I could see the light through the stitching. I also thought the pattern on the sides should match up with the middle (from the little I tried to learn). Since it's legit, I won't worry about it because I love the look and fit.


----------



## Newbie22

terite said:


> Everything looks good
> t



Can you tell me if this is normal for the diamond quilted jackets (light through stitch holes)?

Are the Burberry London jackets higher quality than Burberry Brit?

Thanks for your time and help, Terite!


----------



## terite

Newbie22 said:


> Thank you for the quick response. I got concerned when I could see the light through the stitching. I also thought the pattern on the sides should match up with the middle (from the little I tried to learn). Since it's legit, I won't worry about it because I love the look and fit.


The pattern cannot match up everywhere - look for symmetry down the middle
t


----------



## ginaki

terite said:


> Everything is a bit blurry for me - but no red flags
> t



Thank you very much!


----------



## Newbie22

I'm interested in this jacket. Any red flags?
Burberry Ashurst Sapphire
Seller - jlfinest
Item #232572356385

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Women-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## terite

Newbie22 said:


> I'm interested in this jacket. Any red flags?
> Burberry Ashurst Sapphire
> Seller - jlfinest
> Item #232572356385
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Women-Burberry-Ashurst-Quilted-Jacket-in-Sapphire-Size-S/232572356385?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Authentic
t


----------



## Newbie22

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Wow...thanks for the quick response!


----------



## christinajc_xx

Hoping I can get some help. I'm not sure if this scarf is authentic or not. Sadly I know very little about what it's item name could be as this was picked up at a small local shop.
Thanks in advance :')


----------



## terite

christinajc_xx said:


> Hoping I can get some help. I'm not sure if this scarf is authentic or not. Sadly I know very little about what it's item name could be as this was picked up at a small local shop.
> Thanks in advance :')


fake
t


----------



## terite

Newbie22 said:


> Wow...thanks for the quick response!


You are welcome
t


----------



## christinajc_xx

terite said:


> fake
> t


Thought it might be. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Newbie22

Is this authentic? I generally see the lining as 100% cotton or 50% cotton/50% poly.

Seller:  turtletabcde
Item #282767278846
https://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-b...813310&hash=item41d63e42fe:g:ABgAAOSwwvBZoANh


----------



## terite

christinajc_xx said:


> Thought it might be. Thanks for your help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Newbie22 said:


> Is this authentic? I generally see the lining as 100% cotton or 50% cotton/50% poly.
> 
> Seller:  turtletabcde
> Item #282767278846
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-b...813310&hash=item41d63e42fe:g:ABgAAOSwwvBZoANh


Authentic
t


----------



## Newbie22

terite said:


> Authentic
> t



Thank you, Terite.


----------



## Southern Sunshine

Good morning t -

I just bought a brand new quilted jacket from a website that I mistakenly thought as the outlet of one of a leading department stores here in the U. S. 

Long story short I’ve received it but the buttons and the Burberry logo inside the collar worry me. If you could take a look that’d be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Southern Sunshine

Additional photos:


----------



## terite

Southern Sunshine said:


> View attachment 3904569
> View attachment 3904570
> View attachment 3904571
> View attachment 3904572
> View attachment 3904574
> View attachment 3904575
> View attachment 3904576
> View attachment 3904577
> View attachment 3904578
> View attachment 3904579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning t -
> 
> I just bought a brand new quilted jacket from a website that I mistakenly thought as the outlet of one of a leading department stores here in the U. S.
> 
> Long story short I’ve received it but the buttons and the Burberry logo inside the collar worry me. If you could take a look that’d be greatly appreciated!


Yes, it is fake.
Burberry does not have any online outlet stores - there is no such thing. They do have sales at legit stores, like Nordstoms, etc.
I hope you can return it
t


----------



## terite

Newbie22 said:


> Thank you, Terite.


you are welcome.
t


----------



## mariecj

terite said:


> Oop
> 
> Ooops - just an oldie is for that vintage grey doctor's bag in grey nova check.
> The coat - I wanted you to search for labels - can you check the pockets and between the lining and the coat if it is not all sewn down. Also - I asked what you ordered, because this looks almost like a swing coat.
> t


----------



## mariecj

It is not a swing coat it is a wool/cashmere trench. The fit is excellent. Would very much like to know if authentic. Lining sewed down yes. Thank you!


----------



## Southern Sunshine

terite said:


> Yes, it is fake.
> Burberry does not have any online outlet stores - there is no such thing. They do have sales at legit stores, like Nordstoms, etc.
> I hope you can return it
> t



Hi t,
Thanks so much for your quick response! You are really the kindest and you always take the time to write more details about each authentication request. I truly appreciate your help!


----------



## pochacco0525

Hello again! I just wanted to see if this trench was authentic. I find the paper-wrapped buckles a little suspicious but I have no real idea. Thanks!

Item Name: NWT Burberry London The Sandringham Women's Trench Coat Jacket Size 4 UK 6
Item Number: 272970113297
Seller ID: flowercorn
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burber...272970113297?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## terite

Newbie22 said:


> Can you tell me if this is normal for the diamond quilted jackets (light through stitch holes)?
> 
> Are the Burberry London jackets higher quality than Burberry Brit?
> 
> Thanks for your time and help, Terite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902361


This looks good
t


----------



## terite

mariecj said:


> It is not a swing coat it is a wool/cashmere trench. The fit is excellent. Would very much like to know if authentic. Lining sewed down yes. Thank you!


I think I have told you all I know.
t


----------



## terite

Southern Sunshine said:


> Hi t,
> Thanks so much for your quick response! You are really the kindest and you always take the time to write more details about each authentication request. I truly appreciate your help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

pochacco0525 said:


> Hello again! I just wanted to see if this trench was authentic. I find the paper-wrapped buckles a little suspicious but I have no real idea. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: NWT Burberry London The Sandringham Women's Trench Coat Jacket Size 4 UK 6
> Item Number: 272970113297
> Seller ID: flowercorn
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burber...272970113297?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


It is fake - please report that - seller has at least one other fake Burberry listed as well.
t


----------



## mariecj

terite said:


> I think I have told you all I know.
> t


So you think it may not be real? Appreciate your expert opinion very much Terite!


----------



## terite

mariecj said:


> So you think it may not be real? Appreciate your expert opinion very much Terite!


What I know:
The buttons look good.
Looks to be wool.
I have never seen a lining like that before - but that's ok.
It is not a trench coat.
I would guess:  it could be an early Burberry London - maybe made overseas. Might be close to 15 years old.
t


----------



## mariecj

terite said:


> What I know:
> The buttons look good.
> Looks to be wool.
> I have never seen a lining like that before - but that's ok.
> It is not a trench coat.
> I would guess:  it could be an early Burberry London - maybe made overseas. Might be close to 15 years old.
> t


----------



## mariecj

Thank you Terite! This is the front that’s why I thought it’s a Trench. The fit is excellent it’s a 4. I have a new packable trench and this one wears like a wool version of it. A bit snug around top arm and fitted around chest.


----------



## terite

mariecj said:


> View attachment 3906203
> 
> Thank you Terite! This is the front that’s why I thought it’s a Trench. The fit is excellent it’s a 4. I have a new packable trench and this one wears like a wool version of it. A bit snug around top arm and fitted around chest.





mariecj said:


> View attachment 3906203
> 
> Thank you Terite! This is the front that’s why I thought it’s a Trench. The fit is excellent it’s a 4. I have a new packable trench and this one wears like a wool version of it. A bit snug around top arm and fitted around chest.


This is not the coat I was referring to - I was talking about a beige wool coat with a pleat in the back, no labels and no tags.
Best to start over with this inquiry - send other photos.
t


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Hello Terite,

Could you please have a look at this one for me?


----------



## BelleZeBoob

More photos. No tags on the inside.










Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## terite

BelleZeBoob said:


> More photos. No tags on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your time!


I'm glad that you checked - it is a fake.
T


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Thank you Terite! Was there a particular model of a Burberry tote that was imitated by this one?


----------



## terite

BelleZeBoob said:


> Thank you Terite! Was there a particular model of a Burberry tote that was imitated by this one?


It is kindof a mixed up mess of a few things.
t


----------



## pochacco0525

terite said:


> It is fake - please report that - seller has at least one other fake Burberry listed as well.
> t



I definitely will. Thanks so much!


----------



## ginaki

Hello, still on the search of manor, can you please take a look at this one? I know that the seller has not provided a photo of the back of the made in Italy tag with the serial number, I have asked for it and I am waiting. But can you please have a look? I have seen in other listings that the made in Italy leather tag has stitching all around, but this one does not. As for the red spot inside (pen mark?) I asked the seller and responded:

The bag was purchased in 2009 at a sample sale for Burberry employees in London (a good friend of mine used to work there). All the items there used to have that red pen mark on the inside in order to prevent people from reselling the items as new. That's what the red spot is about.

Item name: Burberry Prorsum Manor Tote Handbag Purse Bag - Patent Leather Large Size Cream
Item number: 253304474693
Seller: mark2784571

Link  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25330447...c6cb52def19&bu=43847916786&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

And a couple of extra photos

Edit: Also the leather made in Italy tag does not seem to be at the center of the pocket?


----------



## terite

pochacco0525 said:


> I definitely will. Thanks so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

ginaki said:


> Hello, still on the search of manor, can you please take a look at this one? I know that the seller has not provided a photo of the back of the made in Italy tag with the serial number, I have asked for it and I am waiting. But can you please have a look? I have seen in other listings that the made in Italy leather tag has stitching all around, but this one does not. As for the red spot inside (pen mark?) I asked the seller and responded:
> 
> The bag was purchased in 2009 at a sample sale for Burberry employees in London (a good friend of mine used to work there). All the items there used to have that red pen mark on the inside in order to prevent people from reselling the items as new. That's what the red spot is about.
> 
> Item name: Burberry Prorsum Manor Tote Handbag Purse Bag - Patent Leather Large Size Cream
> Item number: 253304474693
> Seller: mark2784571
> 
> Link  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25330447...c6cb52def19&bu=43847916786&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> And a couple of extra photos
> 
> Edit: Also the leather made in Italy tag does not seem to be at the center of the pocket?


Looks good - there may be a fabric tag in the pocket.
t


----------



## Newbie22

I purchased this before I knew to check authentication on Burberry. I would appreciate input b/c when I compare the lining of a jacket Terite said was authentic, it has caused me concern. The authenticated one has little chevrons in the stripes, and this jacket does not. Here are the photos.

TIA once again!


----------



## terite

Newbie22 said:


> I purchased this before I knew to check authentication on Burberry. I would appreciate input b/c when I compare the lining of a jacket Terite said was authentic, it has caused me concern. The authenticated one has little chevrons in the stripes, and this jacket does not. Here are the photos.
> 
> TIA once again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907846
> View attachment 3907847
> View attachment 3907848
> View attachment 3907849
> View attachment 3907850
> View attachment 3907851
> View attachment 3907852
> View attachment 3907853
> View attachment 3907854
> View attachment 3907855


This looks good
t


----------



## Newbie22

terite said:


> This looks good
> t


Whew...I immediately noticed a difference and panicked. Thankfully, not a fake! It is so kind of you to do this, Terite. Thank you SO much for everything!


----------



## Jessielou

Hiya! 
I'm new here, need help authenticating this if possible. These aren't the photos I was sent, I haven't paid yet. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Jessielou

Jessielou said:


> View attachment 3908031
> View attachment 3908032
> View attachment 3908033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya!
> I'm new here, need help authenticating this if possible. These aren't the photos I was sent, I haven't paid yet.
> Thank you so much!



Oops sorry, forgot to mention it's on a local selling group so no links to eBay etc.


----------



## terite

Newbie22 said:


> Whew...I immediately noticed a difference and panicked. Thankfully, not a fake! It is so kind of you to do this, Terite. Thank you SO much for everything!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Jessielou said:


> Oops sorry, forgot to mention it's on a local selling group so no links to eBay etc.


Need to see the entire scarf laid out, and clear, close photos of the sewn on labels
t


----------



## ginaki

terite said:


> Looks good - there may be a fabric tag in the pocket.
> t



Hello terite, thank you so much, the seller sent me a photo of the serial number, it was added also at the listing. I am pasting the auction link again and the photo of the serial number, could you knidly check it for a piece of mind? There is no fabric tag in the pocket. Thanks as always.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Prorsum-Manor-Tote-Handbag-Purse-Bag-Patent-Leather-Large-Size-Cream/253304474693?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## terite

ginaki said:


> Hello terite, thank you so much, the seller sent me a photo of the serial number, it was added also at the listing. I am pasting the auction link again and the photo of the serial number, could you knidly check it for a piece of mind? There is no fabric tag in the pocket. Thanks as always.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Prorsum-Manor-Tote-Handbag-Purse-Bag-Patent-Leather-Large-Size-Cream/253304474693?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


That looks good
t


----------



## Jessielou

I've asked for more photos of what you asked and I got these! Thank you for your help!


----------



## ginaki

terite said:


> That looks good
> t



Thank you terite!!


----------



## ellielimes

Hello Terite,

Can you help me figure out if this bag is authentic? I requested additional photos as you told me.

Thank you  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3910133
View attachment 3910135


----------



## Southern Sunshine

Good morning t,

Could you please take a look at this wool/cashmere trench coat? Thanks as always!

Dawn

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253298249811


----------



## Southern Sunshine

Here’s another trench coat (I’m just obsessed now I guess...)

Thanks so much t!






















	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi t


----------



## rjc

Looking to authenticate this scarf and would appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

ellielimes said:


> View attachment 3910140
> View attachment 3910141
> View attachment 3910142
> View attachment 3910143
> View attachment 3910144
> View attachment 3910145
> View attachment 3910146
> View attachment 3910147
> View attachment 3910148
> View attachment 3910150
> View attachment 3910140
> View attachment 3910141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Terite,
> 
> Can you help me figure out if this bag is authentic? I requested additional photos as you told me.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910133
> View attachment 3910135


No red flags- everything that I can see looks good
t


----------



## terite

Southern Sunshine said:


> Here’s another trench coat (I’m just obsessed now I guess...)
> 
> Thanks so much t!
> 
> View attachment 3910189
> View attachment 3910190
> View attachment 3910191
> View attachment 3910192
> View attachment 3910193
> View attachment 3910194
> View attachment 3910195
> View attachment 3910196
> View attachment 3910197
> View attachment 3910198
> View attachment 3910189
> View attachment 3910190
> View attachment 3910191
> View attachment 3910192
> View attachment 3910193
> View attachment 3910194
> View attachment 3910195
> View attachment 3910196
> View attachment 3910197
> View attachment 3910198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi t


looks good
t


----------



## terite

rjc said:


> View attachment 3910485
> View attachment 3910486
> View attachment 3910487
> View attachment 3910488
> View attachment 3910489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to authenticate this scarf and would appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.


looks off to me - t


----------



## ginaki

Hello terite, won the burberry manor, thanks for your help! Would you be kind enough to tell me your opinion on this?

Item name Burberry large Manor Dark Tan Leather Bag
Item number 132438775674
Seller sugababe300

Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...d=132438775674&_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986


----------



## belanonymous

Hi everyone, just a newbie onto this thread. Will you be able to help me know if this is authentic? The seller isn't sure either. Vintage one I must say because it still say Burberrys unlike the ones we see right now.

Here are the photos:






















Any help is very much appreciated! ♥♥


----------



## terite

ginaki said:


> Hello terite, won the burberry manor, thanks for your help! Would you be kind enough to tell me your opinion on this?
> 
> Item name Burberry large Manor Dark Tan Leather Bag
> Item number 132438775674
> Seller sugababe300
> 
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-large-Manor-Dark-Tan-Leather-Bag/132438775674?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=49567&meid=0c948dc1810c43d7a8b18d99035a54dd&pid=100013&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=132438775674&_trksid=p2047675.c100013.m1986


What is the serial number?


----------



## terite

belanonymous said:


> Hi everyone, just a newbie onto this thread. Will you be able to help me know if this is authentic? The seller isn't sure either. Vintage one I must say because it still say Burberrys unlike the ones we see right now.
> 
> Here are the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is very much appreciated! ♥♥


Send a close photo of that tag inside - looks like a vintage bag - might have a suede interior
t


----------



## ginaki

terite said:


> What is the serial number?



I will ask the seller to send it, thank you!


----------



## ginaki

terite said:


> What is the serial number?



Hello terite, seller says that serial number is ITEFFSRL814FIR. This is the auction, thanks!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13243877...a7b629d8455&bu=43847916786&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## cry4moons

I have a strong feeling this scarf is fake. The stitching on tag is off, and fabric tag looks wierd and is just one piece of material. I'm not an expert though, so I would appreciate if someone could have a look.
Thanks and Happy Holidays

Item name: Burberry Scarf
Seller: ThredUp
https://www.thredup.com/product/women-cashmere-burberry-tan-cashmere-scarf/31803449


----------



## terite

ginaki said:


> Hello terite, seller says that serial number is ITEFFSRL814FIR. This is the auction, thanks!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13243877...a7b629d8455&bu=43847916786&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


That's right - looks good.
t


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> I have a strong feeling this scarf is fake. The stitching on tag is off, and fabric tag looks wierd and is just one piece of material. I'm not an expert though, so I would appreciate if someone could have a look.
> Thanks and Happy Holidays
> 
> Item name: Burberry Scarf
> Seller: ThredUp
> https://www.thredup.com/product/women-cashmere-burberry-tan-cashmere-scarf/31803449
> View attachment 3911204
> View attachment 3911205
> View attachment 3911206
> View attachment 3911206


Looks good - good deal.
t


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> Looks good - good deal.
> t


Really? I can't believe it, because the stitching on the tag wasn't straight.I was getting ready to return it although with coupon I got it for only $65 
Thank you!


----------



## ginaki

terite said:


> That's right - looks good.
> t



Thank you!


----------



## terite

ginaki said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome
t


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could i please get this scarf authenticated? Thank you!!

Item: BURBERRY Cashmere House Check Fringe Scarf Camel
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-cashmere-house-check-fringe-scarf-camel-216945


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could i please get this scarf authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: BURBERRY Cashmere House Check Fringe Scarf Camel
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-cashmere-house-check-fringe-scarf-camel-216945


I would like to see the entire scarf laid out - I have never seen a cashmere weave like that before - has anyone else? 
t


----------



## k5ml3k

terite said:


> I would like to see the entire scarf laid out - I have never seen a cashmere weave like that before - has anyone else?
> t





k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could i please get this scarf authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: BURBERRY Cashmere House Check Fringe Scarf Camel
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-cashmere-house-check-fringe-scarf-camel-216945



Hi terite, here you go. Please let me know if you need any more pics. Thank you!!


----------



## aleung427

I have two of my own Burberry trench coats that I bought at the official Burberry store. However I’m looking at a listing online for this trench on sale and I am not sure if it’s authentic. I never see the pockets on a women trench coat made that way (well mine aren’t). Also, both of my trench coats does not have that Burberry logo on the sleeve like this trench has (last picture). Is that strange? Please help me authenticate this jacket. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## aleung427

More pictures


----------



## aleung427




----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Hi terite, here you go. Please let me know if you need any more pics. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3913039
> 
> View attachment 3913040


*I don't know - I will ask for a second opinion - I would expect a scarf like this to have a different label, I haven't seen that type of fabric before in that size - or that fringe.
t*


----------



## terite

aleung427 said:


> View attachment 3913167
> View attachment 3913168


Let's see the inside of the jacket - and the content tags, and a button
t
(and those paper tags - close up)


----------



## aleung427

terite said:


> Let's see the inside of the jacket - and the content tags, and a button
> t
> (and those paper tags - close up)



Thank you for the reply. I’m going to ask her for more pictures. However the paper tags that came with her jacket, she said she doesn’t have them anymore. She said she took the pictures before she took the tags off.


----------



## August3691

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


Somebody can help with this, I need to know if it is an authentic burberry Jacket

Name: Burberry Brit RUSSELL Quilted Jacket
ARTICLE: 39836251003


----------



## terite

August3691 said:


> Somebody can help with this, I need to know if it is an authentic burberry Jacket
> 
> Name: Burberry Brit RUSSELL Quilted Jacket
> ARTICLE: 39836251003


neck labels please
t


----------



## August3691

terite said:


> neck labels please
> t


Yes, here are
Thanks


----------



## terite

Photos have to ba


August3691 said:


> Somebody can help with this, I need to know if it is an authentic burberry Jacket
> 
> Name: Burberry Brit RUSSELL Quilted Jacket
> ARTICLE: 39836251003


Photos have to be take straight on - clear and in focus - I can't read the button or the snap or the zipper - I would like to see the front of the paper tag and both fabric labels taken straight on/laying flat.
t


----------



## August3691

terite said:


> Photos have to ba
> 
> Photos have to be take straight on - clear and in focus - I can't read the button or the snap or the zipper - I would like to see the front of the paper tag and both fabric labels taken straight on/laying flat.
> t


Ok, Im uploading more pictures

Thanks


terite said:


> Photos have to ba
> 
> Photos have to be take straight on - clear and in focus - I can't read the button or the snap or the zipper - I would like to see the front of the paper tag and both fabric labels taken straight on/laying flat.
> t


ok ill be uploading more pictures
Thanks
I hope these pictures help to authenticate
Thanks again


----------



## August3691

Here are more pictures


----------



## August3691

Zipper pictures front and back


----------



## ipsum

August3691 said:


> Zipper pictures front and back


Looks authentic.


----------



## kcheckauth

Can someone please authenticate this scarf? I bought it from bloomingdales, but it came in an unlabeled plastic bag and there seems to be smudging on the patterns. Is it possible they sent me a fake? Thanks!


----------



## terite

August3691 said:


> Zipper pictures front and back


Great photos - authentic.
t


----------



## terite

kcheckauth said:


> Can someone please authenticate this scarf? I bought it from bloomingdales, but it came in an unlabeled plastic bag and there seems to be smudging on the patterns. Is it possible they sent me a fake? Thanks!


looks good
t


----------



## Boniekk

Can someone help me and authenticate this scarf ?  Thanks.


----------



## OohPretty!

Can you authenticate this coat for me please, I am worried because it does not have a size tab. Thanks!


----------



## terite

Boniekk said:


> Can someone help me and authenticate this scarf ?  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3914667



Would need to see the entire scarf, usually - but the tag looks wrong.
t


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Can you authenticate this coat for me please, I am worried because it does not have a size tab. Thanks!


Looks good
t


----------



## OohPretty!

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## Boniekk

terite said:


> Would need to see the entire scarf, usually - but the tag looks wrong.
> t


----------



## terite

Boniekk said:


> View attachment 3915243


The label should be blue not black - what color is it?
t


----------



## Boniekk

terite said:


> The label should be blue not black - what color is it?
> t


Unfortunately it's black.


----------



## terite

Boniekk said:


> Unfortunately it's black.


Just not good - it should be blue - and the letter B looks wrong.
You can get a second opinion if you like.
t


----------



## Boniekk

terite said:


> Just not good - it should be blue - and the letter B looks wrong.
> You can get a second opinion if you like.
> t


Thank You very much. It's probably fake. But would be cool if someone else can check this scarf.


----------



## blingbaby

Hoping someone could please authenticate this bag.  I am not sure what it is called.  My friend was given it by her MIL awhile back and wants to either sell or give it away to an op shop but wants to know if it is genuine or not before she decides what to do with it.


----------



## terite

blingbaby said:


> Hoping someone could please authenticate this bag.  I am not sure what it is called.  My friend was given it by her MIL awhile back and wants to either sell or give it away to an op shop but wants to know if it is genuine or not before she decides what to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916511
> View attachment 3916512
> View attachment 3916513
> View attachment 3916514
> View attachment 3916515
> View attachment 3916511
> View attachment 3916516
> View attachment 3916517
> View attachment 3916518


Genuine
t


----------



## blingbaby

Thank you so much.  She will be very happy.


----------



## Radek_PL

Hello everyone. I'm really happy I found this place.  I need your help to authenticate the scarf I've bought for a present. There r only 3 days left. If its fake will have to find another one. I  read posts in this topic and prepared photos. Hope its good, if not will make another one. The person who sold me the scarf told it was bought in outlet in London.


----------



## cjgirl80

Hello! 
I've been looking for a Sandringham trench for a reasonable price, and the pictures (in my eyes) here look ok, but I was hoping to have the opinion of someone who knows more than me. Seller says it's authentic and he's sold one before in a different size that was also authentic.  


Name: Burberry London Women's Cotter Trench Coat
Item: 202161597824
Seller: greatfinds168 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...d=202159145108&_trksid=p2056116.c100891.m5206
Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

blingbaby said:


> Thank you so much.  She will be very happy.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Radek_PL said:


> Hello everyone. I'm really happy I found this place.  I need your help to authenticate the scarf I've bought for a present. There r only 3 days left. If its fake will have to find another one. I  read posts in this topic and prepared photos. Hope its good, if not will make another one. The person who sold me the scarf told it was bought in outlet in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916621
> View attachment 3916622
> View attachment 3916623
> View attachment 3916624
> View attachment 3916625
> View attachment 3916626
> View attachment 3916627


Fake - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

cjgirl80 said:


> Hello!
> I've been looking for a Sandringham trench for a reasonable price, and the pictures (in my eyes) here look ok, but I was hoping to have the opinion of someone who knows more than me. Seller says it's authentic and he's sold one before in a different size that was also authentic.
> 
> 
> Name: Burberry London Women's Cotter Trench Coat
> Item: 202161597824
> Seller: greatfinds168
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-London-Womens-Cotton-Trench-Coat-Size-4/202161597824?_trkparms=aid=444000&algo=SOI.DEFAULT&ao=1&asc=20171010182220&meid=4b5654b4eaf043e7a42a1b292624de09&pid=100891&rk=3&rkt=3&sd=202159145108&_trksid=p2056116.c100891.m5206
> Thank you so much!!


Need clearer/closer/straight on photos of all tags and labels.
t


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Hi all. Can this bag be authenticated? Its black patent. I have quite a few Burberry scarves and wallets and a small tote and on the surface rg6is looks decent but I'm starting to think it's fake...esp as I double check the dust bag. Burberry is pretty impeccable with details...got this from a high end consignment shop...If it's faux im returning it!

To add...no tag noted...


----------



## terite

UmmIbrahim said:


> Hi all. Can this bag be authenticated? Its black patent. I have quite a few Burberry scarves and wallets and a small tote and on the surface rg6is looks decent but I'm starting to think it's fake...esp as I double check the dust bag. Burberry is pretty impeccable with details...got this from a high end consignment shop...If it's faux im returning it!
> 
> To add...no tag noted...


Send a clearer photo of the stamp and the Made in tag and the serial number.
t


----------



## vivsing

Hi there! May I ask your help in authenticating this Burberry bag? Thanks much!


----------



## vivsing

Here are more pics


----------



## UmmIbrahim

terite said:


> Send a clearer photo of the stamp and the Made in tag and the serial number.
> t


I've tried but btw the qualuty of my cells camera and the material....cant.

It does say...made in Italy...all in capitals and underside is numbers ITPELFAB12SCA

does this help? If no I can try to borrow someone  camera...


----------



## Radek_PL

terite said:


> Fake - I hope you can return it.
> t


Thank you for profesional opinion.  Could you please in one sentence explain how you know its fake. Thanks!


----------



## terite

UmmIbrahim said:


> Hi all. Can this bag be authenticated? Its black patent. I have quite a few Burberry scarves and wallets and a small tote and on the surface rg6is looks decent but I'm starting to think it's fake...esp as I double check the dust bag. Burberry is pretty impeccable with details...got this from a high end consignment shop...If it's faux im returning it!
> 
> To add...no tag noted...


PS: the carrier bag is genuine


----------



## terite

vivsing said:


> Here are more pics


Legit Eden bag - pretty sure that is the name of it
t


----------



## terite

UmmIbrahim said:


> I've tried but btw the qualuty of my cells camera and the material....cant.
> 
> It does say...made in Italy...all in capitals and underside is numbers ITPELFAB12SCA
> 
> does this help? If no I can try to borrow someone  camera...


Everything looks good
t


----------



## terite

Radek_PL said:


> Thank you for profesional opinion.  Could you please in one sentence explain how you know its fake. Thanks!


It looks like a fake right off the bat - then the labels are really wrong - wrong text/wrong font etc. Will you have a hard time returning it? Was it from ebay?

Label in the wrong spot even - it is the kind of fake that you can spot from afar - that person who said that it was purchased from an outlet in London was not telling the true story - (street corner outlet?)


----------



## Radek_PL

terite said:


> It looks like a fake right off the bat - then the labels are really wrong - wrong text/wrong font etc. Will you have a hard time returning it? Was it from ebay?
> 
> Label in the wrong spot even - it is the kind of fake that you can spot from afar - that person who said that it was purchased from an outlet in London was not telling the true story - (street corner outlet?)



Thanks again. It was "polish eBay" - Allegro. It's illegal in Poland to sell such crap so if there will be any problems I will take legal steps.


----------



## cjgirl80

Thank you again for your generosity terite.

What do you think about this one?

Item: Burberry Sandringham trench
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/outerwear/burberry-trench-coat-19453083/
Seller: Jinyun Kim (tradesy)


----------



## UmmIbrahim

terite said:


> Everything looks good
> t


Thank you! Do you know is it an outlet bag or from the boutique and how can I track down year and bag model?

Thanks again..
I really do like it but am diametrically opposed to carrying or supporting counterfeiters under any circumstances... thanks!


----------



## terite

Radek_PL said:


> Thanks again. It was "polish eBay" - Allegro. It's illegal in Poland to sell such crap so if there will be any problems I will take legal steps.


Sometimes I have recommended return as "item not as described" - did you pay with paypal? But I have not been on ebay much these days, so maybe someone out there knows more, and can make a suggestion.
t


----------



## terite

UmmIbrahim said:


> Thank you! Do you know is it an outlet bag or from the boutique and how can I track down year and bag model?
> 
> Thanks again..
> I really do like it but am diametrically opposed to carrying or supporting counterfeiters under any circumstances... thanks!



As far as I know, there is no such thing as an outlet bag for Burberry (but Coach for example sells outlet bags that are cheaper/not as lux etc.). But Burberry outlets sell the Burberry items that are left over from the season/sale items.  So, quality should be the same.
I remember these bags - (patent leather) - the lining is a clue to the age of the bag - the big/black check.
I don't know the bag names - but someone else has listed one and called it a Pilgrim Dark Navy Blue Patent Leather Satchel - someone else described the color as Black Iris.
t


----------



## terite

cjgirl80 said:


> Thank you again for your generosity terite.
> 
> What do you think about this one?
> 
> Item: Burberry Sandringham trench
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/outerwear/burberry-trench-coat-19453083/
> Seller: Jinyun Kim (tradesy)


genuine - t


----------



## UmmIbrahim

terite said:


> As far as I know, there is no such thing as an outlet bag for Burberry (but Coach for example sells outlet bags that are cheaper/not as lux etc.). But Burberry outlets sell the Burberry items that are left over from the season/sale items.  So, quality should be the same.
> I remember these bags - (patent leather) - the lining is a clue to the age of the bag - the big/black check.
> I don't know the bag names - but someone else has listed one and called it a Pilgrim Dark Navy Blue Patent Leather Satchel - someone else described the color as Black Iris.
> t


Ok thank you sooooo very much!!!


----------



## cjgirl80

terite said:


> genuine - t



Thank you so much for putting my mind at ease - purchased!!!


----------



## vivsing

terite said:


> Legit Eden bag - pretty sure that is the name of it
> t


Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

UmmIbrahim said:


> Ok thank you sooooo very much!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

cjgirl80 said:


> Thank you so much for putting my mind at ease - purchased!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

vivsing said:


> Thanks so much!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, so surprised that I was able to find these items. Hoping I could get some help with verifying their authenticity. Thank you!!

I just received the item so I added pics that you may need for authentication [emoji4]

Item: BURBERRY SANDRINGHAM SHORT COAT
Item #: BUR80294
Seller: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/burberry-sandringham-short-coat

View attachment 3919051


View attachment 3919052


View attachment 3919053


View attachment 3919055


View attachment 3919056


View attachment 3919057


View attachment 3919066


View attachment 3919058


View attachment 3919059


View attachment 3919060


----------



## k5ml3k

Second item...

Item: BURBERRY CASHMERE NOVA CHECK SCARF
Item #: BUR80859
Seller: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...shawls/burberry-cashmere-nova-check-scarf-562

View attachment 3919071


View attachment 3919072


View attachment 3919073


View attachment 3919074


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Second item...
> 
> Item: BURBERRY CASHMERE NOVA CHECK SCARF
> Item #: BUR80859
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...shawls/burberry-cashmere-nova-check-scarf-562
> 
> View attachment 3919071
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919072
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919073
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919074


The photos don't work for me - should I try again?
t


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Second item...
> 
> Item: BURBERRY CASHMERE NOVA CHECK SCARF
> Item #: BUR80859
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...shawls/burberry-cashmere-nova-check-scarf-562
> 
> View attachment 3919071
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919072
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919073
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919074


Photos don't work for me.
t


----------



## k5ml3k

terite said:


> Photos don't work for me.
> t



Oh, I’m sorry! Here let me attach them again...


----------



## k5ml3k

terite said:


> The photos don't work for me - should I try again?
> t



And here...sorry  hopefully these will work


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Oh, I’m sorry! Here let me attach them again...
> 
> View attachment 3919312
> 
> View attachment 3919313
> 
> View attachment 3919314
> 
> View attachment 3919315
> 
> View attachment 3919316
> 
> View attachment 3919317
> 
> View attachment 3919318
> 
> View attachment 3919319
> View attachment 3919320
> 
> View attachment 3919321


This looks good
t


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> And here...sorry  hopefully these will work
> 
> View attachment 3919322
> 
> View attachment 3919323
> 
> View attachment 3919324
> 
> View attachment 3919325


This looks right
t


----------



## k5ml3k

terite said:


> This looks good
> t





terite said:


> This looks right
> t



Thank you!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## aleung427

Please help me authenticate this scarf. Never seen it in this color but I just want to make sure.


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


you are welcome
t


----------



## terite

aleung427 said:


> View attachment 3919602
> View attachment 3919604
> View attachment 3919603
> View attachment 3919601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this scarf. Never seen it in this color but I just want to make sure.


Older item - looks to be in perfect shape - love that color.
authentic
t


----------



## I2icky

Hi everyone,
I need some help in authenticating this. I bought this from a reputable retailer but it didn't come with the hang tags. Just want some piece of mind from the experts on this forum. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Addy

I2icky said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need some help in authenticating this. I bought this from a reputable retailer but it didn't come with the hang tags. Just want some piece of mind from the experts on this forum. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919741
> View attachment 3919742
> View attachment 3919744
> View attachment 3919745


Looks good


----------



## aleung427

Looks good to me. Just want another opinion. Thanks in advance !


----------



## terite

aleung427 said:


> View attachment 3921051
> View attachment 3921052
> View attachment 3921053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me. Just want another opinion. Thanks in advance !


looks good to me too!
t


----------



## Tosa22

Could someone authenticate this tote for me and if authentic, what style it is? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## terite

Tosa22 said:


> Could someone authenticate this tote for me and if authentic, what style it is? Thanks in advance!!


Authentic - vintage nova check 
t


----------



## Tosa22

terite said:


> Authentic - vintage nova check
> t


Thank you so much! I am excited to clean it up and use it for my new work bag


----------



## terite

Tosa22 said:


> Thank you so much! I am excited to clean it up and use it for my new work bag


Great work bag. I use a soft toothbrush on the nova check.
t


----------



## cjgirl80

Hello terite, 
Please have a look at this ebay auction and let me know your thoughts:

Item: Burberry Trench Coat - Sandringham
Seller: naompearso9
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-T...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you!


----------



## terite

cjgirl80 said:


> Hello terite,
> Please have a look at this ebay auction and let me know your thoughts:
> 
> Item: Burberry Trench Coat - Sandringham
> Seller: naompearso9
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Trench-Coat-Ladies-UK-6-Sandringham-Mid-Honey-/302581543885?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=HjJnhufmL69wu2F%2FkBrp60m0Ank%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!


Looks good
t


----------



## thlv

Hello! I just purchased this mini rucksack on Poshmark and i just wanted to verify that it was authentic. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## thlv

I also just realized that I can’t find a “mini” rucksack when looking up this backpack. I’m only finding a small, medium, and large, which is making me question the authenticity as well.


----------



## terite

thlv said:


> Hello! I just purchased this mini rucksack on Poshmark and i just wanted to verify that it was authentic. Thank you in advance!!


Is this the actual bag that you received - that is important to know - send a clear straight on photo of the inside leather patch, the back of the Made in tag and a photo of the words in the lining - also the other pages of the content tag.
t


----------



## thlv

terite said:


> Is this the actual bag that you received - that is important to know - send a clear straight on photo of the inside leather patch, the back of the Made in tag and a photo of the words in the lining - also the other pages of the content tag.
> t



I took the measurements and I believe it is a small size and the seller just listed it as mini.

The made in tag doesn’t have any numbers on the back of it, I attached the photo below along with the other photos you requested

Thank you so much!


----------



## thlv

terite said:


> Is this the actual bag that you received - that is important to know - send a clear straight on photo of the inside leather patch, the back of the Made in tag and a photo of the words in the lining - also the other pages of the content tag.
> t



And yes, this is the actual bag I received


----------



## terite

thlv said:


> And yes, this is the actual bag I received


Everything looks correct to me
t


----------



## thlv

terite said:


> Everything looks correct to me
> t


Thanks so much!!


----------



## piyopiyo

https://poshmark.com/listing/Beautiful-Authentic-Burberry-boots-5a2eb56fc28456fcbf04262d

https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Rain-Boots-59b0b78c99086a905806a0ba

are these two authentic? the bottom soles
imprints are different though. Thanks!


----------



## terite

piyopiyo said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/Beautiful-Authentic-Burberry-boots-5a2eb56fc28456fcbf04262d
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Rain-Boots-59b0b78c99086a905806a0ba
> 
> are these two authentic? the bottom soles
> imprints are different though. Thanks!


Both look good/t


----------



## nicholaslilius

Hi, I bought today a burberry hat from a thrift shop and i would like to know if its real or not. Sorry for the size of the pictures. 
(not going to sell this if its real)
Thanks!!!


----------



## raichu_thunder

Hello, 

I bought a Burberry wallet from a thrift shop, can someone please help me find out if it's real or not?
Thank you so much!


----------



## cry4moons

So I used to have a good experiance buying from this web (thank you for confirming my items ! but I am pretty much sure that the scarf I just got, although super soft is fake? I also got a wrap that I hope is authentic (black prorsum label), I would be very grateful if someone could have a look at it and advice.

ps. Can monogram from wrap can be taken off somehow?

Item: Burberry scarf
Seller: ThredUp
Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-cashmere-burberry-gray-cashmere-scarf/32618980


Item: Burberry Prorsum wrap
Seller: ThredUp
Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-wool-burberry-brown-wrap/32618902

Thank You!


----------



## terite

nicholaslilius said:


> Hi, I bought today a burberry hat from a thrift shop and i would like to know if its real or not. Sorry for the size of the pictures.
> (not going to sell this if its real)
> Thanks!!!


real - older style
t


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> So I used to have a good experiance buying from this web (thank you for confirming my items ! but I am pretty much sure that the scarf I just got, although super soft is fake? I also got a wrap that I hope is authentic (black prorsum label), I would be very grateful if someone could have a look at it and advice.
> 
> ps. Can monogram from wrap can be taken off somehow?
> 
> Item: Burberry scarf
> Seller: ThredUp
> Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-cashmere-burberry-gray-cashmere-scarf/32618980
> 
> 
> Item: Burberry Prorsum wrap
> Seller: ThredUp
> Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-wool-burberry-brown-wrap/32618902
> 
> Thank You!


Scarf is fake for sure
Need better photos of the tags on the wrap.
t


----------



## terite

raichu_thunder said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a Burberry wallet from a thrift shop, can someone please help me find out if it's real or not?
> Thank you so much!


looks good
t


----------



## Pikake808

Hi please help me authenticate his scarf I just bought off poshmark. I think it may be fake


----------



## terite

Pikake808 said:


> Hi please help me authenticate his scarf I just bought off poshmark. I think it may be fake


I can't enlarge the photos - but so far it does not look right - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> So I used to have a good experiance buying from this web (thank you for confirming my items ! but I am pretty much sure that the scarf I just got, although super soft is fake? I also got a wrap that I hope is authentic (black prorsum label), I would be very grateful if someone could have a look at it and advice.
> 
> ps. Can monogram from wrap can be taken off somehow?
> 
> Item: Burberry scarf
> Seller: ThredUp
> Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-cashmere-burberry-gray-cashmere-scarf/32618980
> 
> 
> Item: Burberry Prorsum wrap
> Seller: ThredUp
> Link: https://www.thredup.com/product/women-wool-burberry-brown-wrap/32618902
> 
> Thank You!


Both are fake - I had to turn the photos around.
t


----------



## piyopiyo

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-rain-boots-37-5a4161f2a44dbe92c9035562

I bought this but realized I didn't authenticate this yet. pleas help!


----------



## terite

piyopiyo said:


> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-rain-boots-37-5a4161f2a44dbe92c9035562
> 
> I bought this but realized I didn't authenticate this yet. pleas help!


Boots look good - send a photo of the inside sole when you get them.
t


----------



## piyopiyo

THanks. I will


----------



## Pikake808

terite said:


> I can't enlarge the photos - but so far it does not look right - I hope you can return it.
> t


I thought so. Thank you so much. I will be returning.


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> Scarf is fake for sure
> Need better photos of the tags on the wrap.
> t


I knew it. Uploading fabric tags from wrap. thank You!


----------



## cry4moons

cry4moons said:


> I knew it. Uploading fabric tags from wrap. thank You!





terite said:


> Both are fake - I had to turn the photos around.
> t





terite said:


> Both are fake - I had to turn the photos around.
> t



I didn't see the earlier post and uploaded more pictures of fabric tags on the wrap. Anyhow, Thank you so much terite! I found out both items came from same seller (everyone can consign and resale their items there, so not all items will be real but in the same time, not all will be fake... this is my first burberry bummer from that store but it hurts, I thought wrap was a deal of a lifetime  ).


----------



## sacha1009

Hi authenticators how r u guys..can u pls help me to authenticate this watch..so like it..thanks

Title: *Burberry BU7851 The Utilitarian Women's Double Wrap Watch 30mm Gold IP Check
Seller's Name: watchwiser
Item#:* 162842110327

*Link:*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-BU7851-The-Utilitarian-Womens-Double-Wrap-Watch-30mm-Gold-IP-Check/162842110327?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Thank u very much


----------



## terite

sacha1009 said:


> Hi authenticators how r u guys..can u pls help me to authenticate this watch..so like it..thanks
> 
> Title: *Burberry BU7851 The Utilitarian Women's Double Wrap Watch 30mm Gold IP Check
> Seller's Name: watchwiser
> Item#:* 162842110327
> 
> *Link:*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-BU7851-The-Utilitarian-Womens-Double-Wrap-Watch-30mm-Gold-IP-Check/162842110327?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Thank u very much


Can't tell - photos look like stock photos - no clear details are visible.
t


----------



## sacha1009

terite said:


> Can't tell - photos look like stock photos - no clear details are visible.
> t


What should I do? Do i want me to forget this and move on to the other item that I like ..thank u


----------



## terite

sacha1009 said:


> What should I do? Do i want me to forget this and move on to the other item that I like ..thank u


You could ask for more photos - if that does not work, I would move on
t


----------



## victoria2407

Hi,
Could someone authenticate this scarf?
Thanks


----------



## terite

victoria2407 said:


> Hi,
> Could someone authenticate this scarf?
> Thanks


Send a photo that shows the entire scarf
t


----------



## victoria2407

47 х 47 cm


----------



## terite

victoria2407 said:


> 47 х 47 cm


I like to see the whole thing, showing edges and where the labels are etc.
t


----------



## tunaunagi

Can you please authenticate the scarf for me?
Please let me know if you need any more pictures. Thanks a lot!


----------



## sacha1009

terite said:


> You could ask for more photos - if that does not work, I would move on
> t


Thanks ms.t..really appreciated

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sahmom4

Hi Authenticators,
Can you please authenticate these shoes that I purchased from TRR. Thank you for your time. 

House Check Slip-On Sneakers


----------



## terite

tunaunagi said:


> Can you please authenticate the scarf for me?
> Please let me know if you need any more pictures. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 3930415
> View attachment 3930416
> View attachment 3930417
> View attachment 3930418


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

sacha1009 said:


> Thanks ms.t..really appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

sahmom4 said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> Can you please authenticate these shoes that I purchased from TRR. Thank you for your time.
> 
> House Check Slip-On Sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3930496
> View attachment 3930498
> View attachment 3930499
> View attachment 3930500
> View attachment 3930505
> View attachment 3930506
> View attachment 3930508
> View attachment 3930509


genuine
t
What is TRR?


----------



## sahmom4

terite said:


> genuine
> t
> What is TRR?


Thank you so much. 
TRR=The RealReal.


----------



## tunaunagi

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Is the fact that the tag not being in the middle of the cross section of vertical and horisontal lines okay?
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## terite

I d


tunaunagi said:


> Is the fact that the tag not being in the middle of the cross section of vertical and horisontal lines okay?
> Thank you so much!!!!


I don't like that either - also - it is a thin one - right? Some vintages are better than others.
t


----------



## tunaunagi

terite said:


> I d
> 
> I don't like that either - also - it is a thin one - right? Some vintages are better than others.
> t



I am not sure. The seller said it was bought at the Burberry outlet a few years ago. 
I would assume it is not a thin one?


----------



## terite

tunaunagi said:


> I am not sure. The seller said it was bought at the Burberry outlet a few years ago.
> I would assume it is not a thin one?


They made kid's scarves, smaller scarves. I doubt the story that this is from a Burberry outlet - this item would be about 15 years old or so.
t
I sent you a PM


----------



## p0rkchop

Hi T,
I came across these at a Thrift store. Does the black label made in Italy mean it’s from the prorsum collection or did Burberry use this for the mainline at some point?


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hi T,
> I came across these at a Thrift store. Does the black label made in Italy mean it’s from the prorsum collection or did Burberry use this for the mainline at some point?


authentic - prorsum - that is the only black label like that 
t


----------



## belen2

Hi everyone! Can someone please help me identify whether these scarves are authentic?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-silk-scarf-59f7de1c6a5830a92d0d7dc7

https://poshmark.com/listing/100-au...cashmere-Beige-color-5a2649b199086aaa1200bebc

Thank you!


----------



## terite

belen2 said:


> Hi everyone! Can someone please help me identify whether these scarves are authentic?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-silk-scarf-59f7de1c6a5830a92d0d7dc7
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/100-au...cashmere-Beige-color-5a2649b199086aaa1200bebc
> 
> Thank you!


I need to see the entire item laid out, all labels and tags photographed straight on and up close.
t


----------



## turfnsurf

Purchased this small (8.5” x 5” x 1.75”) Burberry blue label, frankly on impulse, along with an authenticated Chanel. 
No previous Burberry experience, so would love an expert opinion.


----------



## spartcom5

Bought ANOTHER Burberry scarf that may be fake ugh! I'm a sucker for these when I find them but I am hoping this is the one! I thought the tag on this one looked the exact same and its a reputable ebay user? https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BURBERRY-BEIGE-TAN-NOVA-CHECK-PLAID-100-Lambskin-wool-scar-WRAP-ENGLAND-/162796202522?hash=item25e768ea1a:g:180AAOSwiYlaLFIv&nma=true&si=ZZBhUHifkTvo3edXpGOeM78TuHk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## skyline118

Hey guys i just purchase this wallet from:
*(https://www.ikrix.com/au/horseferry-check-hipfold-wallet-burberry-69482) *
- i was wondering if anyone has any experience from ikrix.com before and was wondering if they sell authentic items?
- I recieved the wallet today and found out that the wallet looks way darker in person and also the wallet does not feel stiff instead fells really flimsy.  IS THIS FAKE??? 

*Pictures: 
*


----------



## terite

turfnsurf said:


> Purchased this small (8.5” x 5” x 1.75”) Burberry blue label, frankly on impulse, along with an authenticated Chanel.
> No previous Burberry experience, so would love an expert opinion.


Legit blue label
t


----------



## terite

spartcom5 said:


> Bought ANOTHER Burberry scarf that may be fake ugh! I'm a sucker for these when I find them but I am hoping this is the one! I thought the tag on this one looked the exact same and its a reputable ebay user? https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BURBERRY-BEIGE-TAN-NOVA-CHECK-PLAID-100-Lambskin-wool-scar-WRAP-ENGLAND-/162796202522?hash=item25e768ea1a:g:180AAOSwiYlaLFIv&nma=true&si=ZZBhUHifkTvo3edXpGOeM78TuHk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> View attachment 3934790
> View attachment 3934791
> View attachment 3934792
> View attachment 3934793


Your scarf looks good
t


----------



## terite

skyline118 said:


> Hey guys i just purchase this wallet from:
> *(https://www.ikrix.com/au/horseferry-check-hipfold-wallet-burberry-69482) *
> - i was wondering if anyone has any experience from ikrix.com before and was wondering if they sell authentic items?
> - I recieved the wallet today and found out that the wallet looks way darker in person and also the wallet does not feel stiff instead fells really flimsy.  IS THIS FAKE???
> 
> *Pictures: *


authentic
t


----------



## skyline118

terite said:


> authentic
> t


but how come the wallet feels so flimsy? :c i really think i might return it


----------



## terite

skyline118 said:


> but how come the wallet feels so flimsy? :c i really think i might return it


True - it is a fabric wallet - maybe get yourself a leather one.
t


----------



## skyline118

terite said:


> True - it is a fabric wallet - maybe get yourself a leather one.
> t


yeah im planning to return it :C


----------



## turfnsurf

terite said:


> Legit blue label
> t



Thanks so much for the peace of mind.


----------



## sacha1009

Hi again my dearest authenticators..How r u guy? Pls help me to authenticate this..tia
Title:* Burberry Women's BU9212 Nova Check Strap Watch
Seller's Name:** gkpawnshop* 
Item #: 183016559036
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-W...928232&hash=item2a9ca311bc:g:wVIAAOSw9sxZ0F0k


----------



## terite

sacha1009 said:


> Hi again my dearest authenticators..How r u guy? Pls help me to authenticate this..tia
> Title:* Burberry Women's BU9212 Nova Check Strap Watch
> Seller's Name:** gkpawnshop*
> Item #: 183016559036
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-W...928232&hash=item2a9ca311bc:g:wVIAAOSw9sxZ0F0k


I can't tell - there are few photos - and they all look like stock photos - no details are showing.
t


----------



## sacha1009

terite said:


> I can't tell - there are few photos - and they all look like stock photos - no details are showing.
> t


Yes that's what I thought..I asked pictures and seller said that its in the amazon fulfillment center..If ever, can i posted the picture here in my way when i buy it? Thanks


----------



## InsertCleverMonikerHere

Bought at local flea market, last weekend for $4. I have a feeling it's real. I've done some Googling, and found one similar if not exact.. but, I'd still prefer all of your expertise. Thank you! 

Item Name:
No link, bought locally. However, here is the Ebay link I found to use for comparison: Https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192409932663


----------



## terite

InsertCleverMonikerHere said:


> Bought at local flea market, last weekend for $4. I have a feeling it's real. I've done some Googling, and found one similar if not exact.. but, I'd still prefer all of your expertise. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:
> No link, bought locally. However, here is the Ebay link I found to use for comparison: Https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192409932663
> View attachment 3936512
> View attachment 3936514
> View attachment 3936517
> View attachment 3936521
> View attachment 3936522
> View attachment 3936523
> View attachment 3936545


real
t


----------



## terite

sacha1009 said:


> Yes that's what I thought..I asked pictures and seller said that its in the amazon fulfillment center..If ever, can i posted the picture here in my way when i buy it? Thanks


You are always welcome to post here - I also encourage anyone who buys online to post photos of the item that they ACTUALLY receive.
t


----------



## InsertCleverMonikerHere

terite said:


> real
> t


Thank you. I've been using my new baby everyday since I found her, and although I wish the inside was a little bit roomier.. I still love her $4!! Score!!


----------



## terite

InsertCleverMonikerHere said:


> Thank you. I've been using my new baby everyday since I found her, and although I wish the inside was a little bit roomier.. I still love her $4!! Score!!


Score!
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> authentic - prorsum - that is the only black label like that
> t


That's so exciting. Thank you so much. I did some research and looks like it may be from the aw 2012 collection.


----------



## sacha1009

Hello again..Here i am again..hopefully this tie is authentic..pls help me..Thank u
Title: *burberry utilitarian leather strap watch women's
Seller Name :** ai.jenny* 
Item #: 263428169817
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-u...169817?hash=item3d558ae059:g:wtIAAOSwOA1aJx~1


----------



## samantha2005

Hello! I bought this at a consignment web site. It a Burberry Happy Scarf. I really want to know if its authentic or not (it was sold as authentic). The tag says SAE1 on the back. My concern was the tag was detached on one corner.  Thank you!! ! (fingers crossed).


----------



## terite

sacha1009 said:


> Hello again..Here i am again..hopefully this tie is authentic..pls help me..Thank u
> Title: *burberry utilitarian leather strap watch women's
> Seller Name :** ai.jenny*
> Item #: 263428169817
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-u...169817?hash=item3d558ae059:g:wtIAAOSwOA1aJx~1


looks good
t


----------



## terite

samantha2005 said:


> Hello! I bought this at a consignment web site. It a Burberry Happy Scarf. I really want to know if its authentic or not (it was sold as authentic). The tag says SAE1 on the back. My concern was the tag was detached on one corner.  Thank you!! ! (fingers crossed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938723
> View attachment 3938724
> View attachment 3938725
> View attachment 3938726
> View attachment 3938727


looks good - it is older - just stitch the label back down.
t


----------



## Joyanne91

Hello, 

Name items: shoulder bag and sneakers
Listen: found it at my aunts

Please help. 
Found these items at my aunts. There are older pieces. I dont know the name of the bag or shoes!! So sorry! Does anyone knows if these are authentic burberry pieces or fake ones?
Thank you


----------



## aleung427

Item name: Burberry Short Finsbridge Jacket
Link: No link. Bought from a local seller. 

Item looks relatively good to me. Just want a piece of mind. Thank you in advance


----------



## terite

Joyanne91 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Name items: shoulder bag and sneakers
> Listen: found it at my aunts
> 
> Please help.
> Found these items at my aunts. There are older pieces. I dont know the name of the bag or shoes!! So sorry! Does anyone knows if these are authentic burberry pieces or fake ones?
> Thank you


Shoes are real - bag is fake - send a photo of the inside of that bag and the tag on the inside of the bag.
t


----------



## terite

aleung427 said:


> View attachment 3939156
> View attachment 3939157
> View attachment 3939158
> View attachment 3939159
> View attachment 3939160
> View attachment 3939161
> View attachment 3939162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry Short Finsbridge Jacket
> Link: No link. Bought from a local seller.
> 
> Item looks relatively good to me. Just want a piece of mind. Thank you in advance


Need clear/close straight on photos of the tags and labels.
t


----------



## aleung427

terite said:


> Need clear/close straight on photos of the tags and labels.
> t



Here are pictures of the tags. Thanks!


----------



## Joyanne91

terite said:


> Shoes are real - bag is fake - send a photo of the inside of that bag and the tag on the inside of the bag.
> t



Thank you so much!!
Can’t find a tag.


----------



## LovetheLux

Hello authenticators, may I please ask for your opinion on this coat? Thank you


----------



## terite

aleung427 said:


> View attachment 3939310
> View attachment 3939311
> View attachment 3939312
> View attachment 3939313
> View attachment 3939314
> View attachment 3939315
> 
> 
> Here are pictures of the tags. Thanks!


Perfect! Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Joyanne91 said:


> Thank you so much!!
> Can’t find a tag.


too bad - that is a fake one - at least the shoes are genuine
t


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Hello authenticators, may I please ask for your opinion on this coat? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939391
> View attachment 3939392
> View attachment 3939393
> View attachment 3939394
> View attachment 3939395
> View attachment 3939396
> View attachment 3939397
> View attachment 3939398
> View attachment 3939399


genuine
t


----------



## LovetheLux

terite said:


> genuine
> t



Thanks so much for your help again!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Thanks so much for your help again!  Have a great weekend!


You are welcome! Same to you!
t


----------



## aleung427

terite said:


> Perfect! Genuine
> t



Thank you so much for your continuous help ❤️


----------



## H4Holly

I just purchased this bag and am having serious doubts of it's authenticity. Can someone take a look and let me know. *note there is no inside tag*


----------



## samantha2005

terite said:


> looks good - it is older - just stitch the label back down.
> t


Thank you Terite* for taking time to help me out!! Very nice *


----------



## Joyanne91

terite said:


> too bad - that is a fake one - at least the shoes are genuine
> t



Thank so much!


----------



## Deleted member 448829

I am concerned that it appears to be in like, a different color in every pic. 

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...burgundy-cashmere-burberry-coat-5114466.shtml


----------



## ipsum

Please post here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Does this look authentic? I am concerned that none of the pictures look alike re: color. It looks burgundy, then blue, then purple! :-/ 

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...burgundy-cashmere-burberry-coat-5114466.shtml


----------



## terite

aleung427 said:


> Thank you so much for your continuous help ❤️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

H4Holly said:


> View attachment 3939741
> View attachment 3939741
> View attachment 3939746
> View attachment 3939748
> View attachment 3939749
> View attachment 3939750
> View attachment 3939751
> View attachment 3939750
> View attachment 3939749
> View attachment 3939756
> View attachment 3939757
> View attachment 3939759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this bag and am having serious doubts of it's authenticity. Can someone take a look and let me know. *note there is no inside tag*



Technically - it is not a FAKE product, but it is a bag made in Japan when they had a license to do so. They do not have a Made in Tag - they are not on par with a Burberry Bag today or a vintage bag made in France/Italy/England of the same vintage. It should be priced accordingly.


----------



## terite

samantha2005 said:


> Thank you Terite* for taking time to help me out!! Very nice *


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Joyanne91 said:


> Thank so much!


You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

ladybugz said:


> Does this look authentic? I am concerned that none of the pictures look alike re: color. It looks burgundy, then blue, then purple! :-/
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...burgundy-cashmere-burberry-coat-5114466.shtml


Who knows what you would actually get? One stock photo and two photos of the plastic bag! You would need to see photos of the item front and back in clear light, photos of all labels and tags and buttons.
t


----------



## H4Holly

terite said:


> Technically - it is not a FAKE product, but it is a bag made in Japan when they had a license to do so. They do not have a Made in Tag - they are not on par with a Burberry Bag today or a vintage bag made in France/Italy/England of the same vintage. It should be priced accordingly.


Wow I had no idea that was even a thing. Thank you so much! What price would be appropriate?


----------



## terite

H4Holly said:


> Wow I had no idea that was even a thing. Thank you so much! What price would be appropriate?


I'm not supposed to talk about price - but a low price.
t


----------



## H4Holly

terite said:


> I'm not supposed to talk about price - but a low price.
> t


Under $200?


----------



## cry4moons

Hi terite,
quick question. Since the last wrap was a fake (thank you!), I am hunting for new one. I just spoted one on TRR but it bothers me that initials are printed (I assume YN are initials?). I know from pictures on web, you don't have much to go on, but just from your experiance, have you ever seen "printed monogram" on cape instead of stitched on?

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ls/burberry-wool-and-cashmere-patterned-shawl

Thanks


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> Hi terite,
> quick question. Since the last wrap was a fake (thank you!), I am hunting for new one. I just spoted one on TRR but it bothers me that initials are printed (I assume YN are initials?). I know from pictures on web, you don't have much to go on, but just from your experiance, have you ever seen "printed monogram" on cape instead of stitched on?
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ls/burberry-wool-and-cashmere-patterned-shawl
> 
> Thanks


I have not seen one like that before - also - why don't they show the labels? 
That is a commonly faked item
t


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> I have not seen one like that before - also - why don't they show the labels?
> That is a commonly faked item
> t


Thank you! On that web they never show labels, plus most of their burberry ponchos and wraps have material labels removed (it is often stated in the description)...just wondering how they are establishing authenticity without any labels or brand markings. They seem to be reputable overall, but slowly I am getting more sceptical with them too. This was really on my head.
Thanks again and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## cathy2018

Hi Authenticators - Please authenticate this Burberry Alverton Bag, TIA!


----------



## Arialink

Hi, can anyone authenticate this Burberry trench coat based on it’s tag? 
https://sg.carousell.com/p/136606773


----------



## Salutcyril

Please, help me
this is the original scarf?


----------



## raichu_thunder

terite said:


> real - older style
> t


Thank you so much, terite!


----------



## terite

cathy2018 said:


> Hi Authenticators - Please authenticate this Burberry Alverton Bag, TIA!


Need clear/close straight on photos of all labels - right side up
t


----------



## terite

Arialink said:


> Hi, can anyone authenticate this Burberry trench coat based on it’s tag?
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/136606773


No we can't tell we  need to see all tags and labels clearly.
t


----------



## terite

Salutcyril said:


> Please, help me
> this is the original scarf?


Fake
t


----------



## terite

raichu_thunder said:


> Thank you so much, terite!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## cathy2018

terite said:


> Need clear/close straight on photos of all labels - right side up
> t


I've retaken them, thanks again!


----------



## terite

cathy2018 said:


> I've retaken them, thanks again!


genuine
t


----------



## tempurabits

Hello,

Please kindly help authenticate!

Item: Burberry Classic Check Scarf
Item Number: 142651235860
Seller: anluo3
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142651235860?ul_noapp=true

Heres a few more pictures i requested from the seller !


----------



## Salutcyril

terite said:


> Fake
> t


Thank you!


----------



## cathy2018

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you terite!


----------



## terite

tempurabits said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please kindly help authenticate!
> 
> Item: Burberry Classic Check Scarf
> Item Number: 142651235860
> Seller: anluo3
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/142651235860?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Heres a few more pictures i requested from the seller !


A few red flags for me - all the photos are stock photos - and the item for sale is in a plastic bag. Who knows what you will get?
t
PS: There is more than one scarf photographed also.


----------



## terite

Salutcyril said:


> Thank you!


you are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

cathy2018 said:


> Thank you terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## tempurabits

terite said:


> A few red flags for me - all the photos are stock photos - and the item for sale is in a plastic bag. Who knows what you will get?
> t
> PS: There is more than one scarf photographed also.



Thank you so much! i was just about to buy it... how do you see theres more than one scarf photographed? There's so many fakes nowadays and they look so real 

Do you mind looking at this posting also, Is this stone check? 
Item: Burberry Check Scarf
Seller: Gillian Alcorn 
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1328346626


----------



## cry4moons

I was wondering if these kid's mittens are genuine. Thank you!

Item: Burberry kids gloves
seller: thredup


----------



## Jbnangia

Hi, Can someone please authenticate this mens shirt? Thanks!!


----------



## hfngcat

Hey people! Picked up this beat up trench because it was cheap but Im having a few suspicions about it. First of all there is no size tags whatsoever, the bottom of the label isn't stitched on at all and none of the buttons, although they all match, say burberry on them. Included some photos, let me know if you need more detail and of what.


----------



## tempurabits

Hi terite! 

please take a look at this too 
I'm looking for a scarf  but there's so many fakes out there
THank you so much in advance

Item: Burberry Color Stripe Half Mega Check Silk Wool Blend Scarf
Item Number: 263436455991
Seller: samantha_de_santiago
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burber...455991?hash=item3d56095037:g:Pc4AAOSwU4FaQVI5


----------



## terite

tempurabits said:


> Thank you so much! i was just about to buy it... how do you see theres more than one scarf photographed? There's so many fakes nowadays and they look so real
> 
> Do you mind looking at this posting also, Is this stone check?
> Item: Burberry Check Scarf
> Seller: Gillian Alcorn
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1328346626


There are several scarves at that link - so I don't know - first one that shows up is a fake - the acrylic one!!! for $300 - OMG.
t


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> I was wondering if these kid's mittens are genuine. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Burberry kids gloves
> seller: thredup


Kids mitts are genuine
t


----------



## terite

Jbnangia said:


> Hi, Can someone please authenticate this mens shirt? Thanks!!


Need to see clearer photos of the fabric tags
t


----------



## terite

hfngcat said:


> Hey people! Picked up this beat up trench because it was cheap but Im having a few suspicions about it. First of all there is no size tags whatsoever, the bottom of the label isn't stitched on at all and none of the buttons, although they all match, say burberry on them. Included some photos, let me know if you need more detail and of what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943006
> View attachment 3943006
> View attachment 3943007
> View attachment 3943008


Well, let's see a photo of the coat?
Vintage trench coats did not have Burberry on the buttons (certain era's)
Size tags may be in pockets or between the lining and the fabric
etc.
t


----------



## terite

tempurabits said:


> Hi terite!
> 
> please take a look at this too
> I'm looking for a scarf  but there's so many fakes out there
> THank you so much in advance
> 
> Item: Burberry Color Stripe Half Mega Check Silk Wool Blend Scarf
> Item Number: 263436455991
> Seller: samantha_de_santiago
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burber...455991?hash=item3d56095037:g:Pc4AAOSwU4FaQVI5


Would need to see entire scarf laid out, both fabric labels in focus.
t


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> Kids mitts are genuine
> t


Thank You!


----------



## tempurabits

terite said:


> There are several scarves at that link - so I don't know - first one that shows up is a fake - the acrylic one!!! for $300 - OMG.
> t



Hi Terite ,

I actually purchased the scarf from that seller... it was such a good price. I thought it was stone check when i got it but i went into the burberry store & she said the stripes are burgundy while the ones on stone check is a brighter red? She compared it with the ivory/white one cause the stripes on that are burgundy & that one looked more white than this while the stone check looks lighter too i think (this is more yellow?) Could you please chime in on this? was there another colour in between stone & ivory (is it called trench check but it’s discontinued?)


I also got a camel one from someone else on that site & this one looks okay to me

I tried to find the listings but i think she deleted it after it was sold. I took some pictures. Do they look okay?

Thank you so much ! 








View attachment 3943383


----------



## terite

tempurabits said:


> Hi Terite ,
> 
> I actually purchased the scarf from that seller... it was such a good price. I thought it was stone check when i got it but i went into the burberry store & she said the stripes are burgundy while the ones on stone check is a brighter red? She compared it with the ivory/white one cause the stripes on that are burgundy & that one looked more white than this while the stone check looks lighter too i think (this is more yellow?) Could you please chime in on this? was there another colour in between stone & ivory (is it called trench check but it’s discontinued?)
> 
> 
> I also got a camel one from someone else on that site & this one looks okay to me
> 
> I tried to find the listings but i think she deleted it after it was sold. I took some pictures. Do they look okay?
> 
> Thank you so much !
> 
> View attachment 3943315
> View attachment 3943316
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943319
> View attachment 3943321
> 
> View attachment 3943383
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943322
> View attachment 3943323


I wouldn't worry about the name of the color - every year there are new colors I think - are there any content tags on the scarves? Send photos of the content tags
t


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> Thank You!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## tempurabits

terite said:


> I wouldn't worry about the name of the color - every year there are new colors I think - are there any content tags on the scarves? Send photos of the content tags
> t



Nope not content tag, just the tag shown in the pictures i attached.


----------



## mooch

Does Burberry Brit make lining like this for their trench coat? Perhaps it's an outlet version? Please advise.


----------



## terite

mooch said:


> Does Burberry Brit make lining like this for their trench coat? Perhaps it's an outlet version? Please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3945000


As far as I know there is no such thing as an outlet version of any Burberry - they have outlets that sell the Burberry that did not sell during the season.
This lining looks fine - but would like to see all tags close up - buttons too.
t


----------



## terite

tempurabits said:


> Nope not content tag, just the tag shown in the pictures i attached.


The two tags that you have shown look good
t


----------



## so.sunny

Hi! I've found these 2 scarves however the prices look a little too good to be true so could someone please take a look at them?

Item Name: Burberry Beige Nova Check Cashmere Scarf
Links: https://www.etsy.com/nz/listing/585855387/burberrys-scarf-vintage-of-london-wrap
https://www.etsy.com/nz/listing/567415914/rare-vintage-burberrys-of-london-scarf


----------



## tempurabits

terite said:


> The two tags that you have shown look good
> t



Thank you !


----------



## Boniekk

Can someone help me and authenticate this scarf ? Thanks.


----------



## Southern Sunshine

Good afternoon t-

Here’s a wool-cashmere trench coat I’m interested in (I’m just obsessed now I guess...) Both the link and the pictures for the labels (which I straightened) are attached.

Thanks so much t!
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253389031859


----------



## terite

so.sunny said:


> Hi! I've found these 2 scarves however the prices look a little too good to be true so could someone please take a look at them?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Beige Nova Check Cashmere Scarf
> Links: https://www.etsy.com/nz/listing/585855387/burberrys-scarf-vintage-of-london-wrap
> https://www.etsy.com/nz/listing/567415914/rare-vintage-burberrys-of-london-scarf


First one looks ok - second one looks a bit off too me - doesn't quite look like cashmere to me.
t


----------



## terite

tempurabits said:


> Thank you !


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Boniekk said:


> Can someone help me and authenticate this scarf ? Thanks.


no red flags for me.
t


----------



## terite

Southern Sunshine said:


> Good afternoon t-
> 
> Here’s a wool-cashmere trench coat I’m interested in (I’m just obsessed now I guess...) Both the link and the pictures for the labels (which I straightened) are attached.
> 
> Thanks so much t!
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/253389031859


genuine
t


----------



## cry4moons

Please help me authenticate my new purchase, hopefully not a lemon...?

seller: TRR
link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/knitwear/burberry-prorsum-wool-check-cape-1


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> Please help me authenticate my new purchase, hopefully not a lemon...?
> 
> seller: TRR
> link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/knitwear/burberry-prorsum-wool-check-cape-1


Do you have it yet? You will be able to tell by the fabric content. I can't tell from the photos - the content tag looks murky to me also - so I can't say.
t


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> Do you have it yet? You will be able to tell by the fabric content. I can't tell from the photos - the content tag looks murky to me also - so I can't say.
> t


I have it but the other wrap felt good too. What should I look for on the fabric tag? Will update more pictures (I pulled a thread taking the plastic tag, so you can see now a bit of print shift from it)


----------



## cry4moons

took more pictures with different camera


----------



## cry4moons

each time I take picture it looks different, I'm sorry for that terite. It is just, this one was a bit price and want to make sure.


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> each time I take picture it looks different, I'm sorry for that terite. It is just, this one was a bit price and want to make sure.


You will have to inspect that fabric - I doubt a fake would be wool and cashmere - it should feel thick and lux - the colors should be bold and look pure. 
t


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> You will have to inspect that fabric - I doubt a fake would be wool and cashmere - it should feel thick and lux - the colors should be bold and look pure.
> t


I've never had the real thing. It does feel softer from the previous fake one but I felt some fake scarf were softer than real?. Based on tags alone, would you give it 50-50 chances or less than 50% of authenticity. Thank you for checking!


----------



## cjgirl80

Hello ladies!
Please help me authenticate this scarf. Thank you as always for your generosity.

Item: BURBERRY LONDON Brown Black Red Cashmere Nova Check Fringe Scarf One Size
Seller: shopmeleeinc
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## terite

cjgirl80 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Please help me authenticate this scarf. Thank you as always for your generosity.
> 
> Item: BURBERRY LONDON Brown Black Red Cashmere Nova Check Fringe Scarf One Size
> Seller: shopmeleeinc
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-LONDON-Brown-Black-Red-Cashmere-Nova-Check-Fringe-Scarf-One-Size-B4287/382356764989?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


looks good
t


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> I've never had the real thing. It does feel softer from the previous fake one but I felt some fake scarf were softer than real?. Based on tags alone, would you give it 50-50 chances or less than 50% of authenticity. Thank you for checking!


Those black prorsum labels are too hard for me to see clearly (the fabric ones), and the content tags look blurry to me too.
There are not enough photos of the poncho to get a feel for it - can't even see where the initials go.
t


----------



## Gracie123

Hey Terite! Could you please help me with these scarves? Thank you in advance! 

1. Grey cashmere scarf

2. Pink merino wool scarf

3.  Yellow cashmere scarf

4. Cashmere collection 2018?


----------



## terite

Gracie123 said:


> Hey Terite! Could you please help me with these scarves? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 1. Grey cashmere scarf
> 
> 2. Pink merino wool scarf
> 
> 3.  Yellow cashmere scarf
> 
> 4. Cashmere collection 2018?


1. Would need to see entire scarf laid out
2./3 vintage original
4 fake
t


----------



## Gracie123

terite said:


> 1. Would need to see entire scarf laid out
> 2./3 vintage original
> 4 fake
> t



Thank you terite! I have reported that scarf and others of different colors. It's a new ebay seller with no feedback so always good to check.


----------



## Gracie123

does this work as a laid out picture?


----------



## so.sunny

terite said:


> First one looks ok - second one looks a bit off too me - doesn't quite look like cashmere to me.
> t


 Thanks terite!


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> Those black prorsum labels are too hard for me to see clearly (the fabric ones), and the content tags look blurry to me too.
> There are not enough photos of the poncho to get a feel for it - can't even see where the initials go.
> t


yes, I understand. I would go and compare it with the real one in shop, but they are all sold out. As last attempt, I am attaching pictures of whole wrap, may be they provide some cluses. Also, I've noticed that the burberry top label is black with something of a little glitter (it is shining) and not mat/flat black. 

Thank you again terite, I really really appreciate. If you advice me to return it just to be on safe side, I will


----------



## terite

cry4moons said:


> yes, I understand. I would go and compare it with the real one in shop, but they are all sold out. As last attempt, I am attaching pictures of whole wrap, may be they provide some cluses. Also, I've noticed that the burberry top label is black with something of a little glitter (it is shining) and not mat/flat black.
> 
> Thank you again terite, I really really appreciate. If you advice me to return it just to be on safe side, I will


Stitching looks good -t


----------



## cry4moons

terite said:


> Stitching looks good -t



Thank you!


----------



## Houdhoud

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this coat ? I did some research about CWF but can't be sure due to the blue line instead of a red one in the pouches.
Thank you in advance


----------



## terite

Houdhoud said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this coat ? I did some research about CWF but can't be sure due to the blue line instead of a red one in the pouches.
> Thank you in advance


Need a straight on photo of that blue label.
t


----------



## Houdhoud

terite said:


> Need a straight on photo of that blue label.
> t


I have not purchased it yet so it's the only pictures I have. I will ask the seller more pics and hope it will help.


----------



## Abcd01

Hi, I just recently bought this scarf. I'm not really sure if it's authentic or not, tried searching online but still unsure. Thank you


----------



## terite

Houdhoud said:


> I have not purchased it yet so it's the only pictures I have. I will ask the seller more pics and hope it will help.


There are no red flags - looks like a vintage kids coat (age 12). Just wouldn't mind seeing that blue label a bit more clearly.


----------



## terite

Abcd01 said:


> Hi, I just recently bought this scarf. I'm not really sure if it's authentic or not, tried searching online but still unsure. Thank you


Everything looks good.
t


----------



## Houdhoud

terite said:


> There are no red flags - looks like a vintage kids coat (age 12). Just wouldn't mind seeing that blue label a bit more clearly.


Thank you very much for your time, unfortunately the coat has been sold  Hope a better chance next time.


----------



## Southern Sunshine

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thanks as always t!


----------



## terite

Southern Sunshine said:


> Thanks as always t!


You are welcome
t


----------



## sarahlm

Hi there,

Someone can help me to authenticate this Burberry rain coat/ kway?
I bought the jacket to someone, it seems legit but I have a doubt with sewing finishes. 

Many thanks!


----------



## terite

genu


sarahlm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Someone can help me to authenticate this Burberry rain coat/ kway?
> I bought the jacket to someone, it seems legit but I have a doubt with sewing finishes.
> 
> Many thanks!


genuine
t


----------



## sarahlm

Thank you!!!


----------



## cjgirl80

Hi terite, I just received my order from a seller on Tradesy, and it does feel wonderful. I was a bit baffled by the label though. The fabric content labels on these scarves have the length and width listed, don't they?

item: Burberry Lightweight Cashmere Ombre Check
seller: PickPicky
url: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...eight-cashmere-scarf-in-ombre-check-22757362/

Here are more pictures.


----------



## Anamom

Is this bag authentic vintage 
*Vtg BURBERRY Check SUPERNOVA White Patent Leather Canvas Tote Shopper Purse Bag??*


----------



## terite

sarahlm said:


> Thank you!!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

cjgirl80 said:


> Hi terite, I just received my order from a seller on Tradesy, and it does feel wonderful. I was a bit baffled by the label though. The fabric content labels on these scarves have the length and width listed, don't they?
> 
> item: Burberry Lightweight Cashmere Ombre Check
> seller: PickPicky
> url: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...eight-cashmere-scarf-in-ombre-check-22757362/
> 
> Here are more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3952901
> View attachment 3952902
> View attachment 3952903
> View attachment 3952904
> View attachment 3952905
> View attachment 3952906
> View attachment 3952907


Tags don't look good so far - can you send a closer/clearer shot of the tags? And of the whole scarf - meanwhile don't pay.
t


----------



## terite

Anamom said:


> Is this bag authentic vintage
> *Vtg BURBERRY Check SUPERNOVA White Patent Leather Canvas Tote Shopper Purse Bag??*


Send photos of the interior and the interior stamps.
t


----------



## nymetsno1

Can someone tell me if this bag is authentic? I was going to buy retail at nordstrom for 695, but ran across this on ebay. I'm iffy because of the dust bag. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/162878827586?ul_noapp=true


----------



## cjgirl80

terite said:


> Tags don't look good so far - can you send a closer/clearer shot of the tags? And of the whole scarf - meanwhile don't pay.
> t



Sure here are more. I'm also attaching pics of the box it came in. So glad tradesy allows returns. Thank you!


----------



## Jbnangia

terite said:


> Need to see clearer photos of the fabric tags
> t


Does this help? Sorry my camera is not the best.


----------



## Mmomiche

Take 2 on authenticating this... what do you all think??


----------



## nikkich

Please help to authenticate this trench coat I bought. Kind regards and thank you
Item Name: Burberry Tropical Gabardine Trench Coat
Item Number:273049221864
Seller ID:littlechao00
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...CEDY0aIPiHktciZW0bxJs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BlueCherry

Hi, I bought this scarf from Ebay but the care label looks off. All of my authentic scarves have Burberry on the label but this one doesn’t and it also shows a different address. Would you be able to tell me if it’s a fake please? Many thanks [emoji4]

View attachment 3956952


View attachment 3956953


And here is a label from one of my others and they all look like this 

View attachment 3956956


View attachment 3956958


----------



## BlueCherry

BigCherry said:


> Hi, I bought this scarf from Ebay but the care label looks off. All of my authentic scarves have Burberry on the label but this one doesn’t and it also shows a different address. Would you be able to tell me if it’s a fake please? Many thanks [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3956952
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956953
> 
> 
> And here is a label from one of my others and they all look like this
> 
> View attachment 3956956
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956958




I think the pics failed ....


----------



## terite

cjgirl80 said:


> Sure here are more. I'm also attaching pics of the box it came in. So glad tradesy allows returns. Thank you!


Fake
t


----------



## terite

Jbnangia said:


> Does this help? Sorry my camera is not the best.


Sorry - too blurry for me to tell
t


----------



## terite

Mmomiche said:


> Take 2 on authenticating this... what do you all think??


This looks off to me. Maybe get a second opinion - label looks ok/scarf looks odd.
t


----------



## terite

nikkich said:


> Please help to authenticate this trench coat I bought. Kind regards and thank you
> Item Name: Burberry Tropical Gabardine Trench Coat
> Item Number:273049221864
> Seller ID:littlechao00
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Tropical-Gabardine-Trench-Coat-/273049221864?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=6K2L94CEDY0aIPiHktciZW0bxJs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Need to see clear photos of all tags and labels.
t


----------



## terite

BigCherry said:


> I think the pics failed ....
> 
> View attachment 3956972
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956976
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956977


Just send the photos of the item you want me to authenticate - the entire item, all tags. 
t


----------



## BlueCherry

Hi terite, thanks for the reply. Here is the original listing 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

And here are some additional pictures



















I note on tag price is US Dollars but Harrods only label in GBP 

Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## cjgirl80

terite said:


> Fake
> t



Thanks again for your expertise terite. I returned to Tradesy with a misrepresentation claim. I took a closer look at the tags and saw misspelled words and missing accents on letters as well.


----------



## terite

BigCherry said:


> Hi terite, thanks for the reply. Here is the original listing
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-100-Silk-Burberry-Scarf-Brand-New-With-Tags-in-Charcoal-Check-Harrods-/152726431142?hash=item238f3465a6:g:6HIAAOSwe0NZ0ekk&nma=true&si=vVcKfxZjheMDQAmiZB0Aml%2F2oQs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> And here are some additional pictures
> 
> View attachment 3957134
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957137
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957146
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957149
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957151
> 
> 
> I note on tag price is US Dollars but Harrods only label in GBP
> Authentic
> t
> 
> Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## terite

cjgirl80 said:


> Thanks again for your expertise terite. I returned to Tradesy with a misrepresentation claim. I took a closer look at the tags and saw misspelled words and missing accents on letters as well.


I have seen many fakes on Tradesy - always check here first.
Do you speak French? Or what language did you spot missing accents? Good work. We could use a few people who read other languages to check labels - I can see that Specialist does not look right, and the page numbers are not right (on the content tags I mean). And the word Burberry is not right - also - doesn't look like cashmere to me - main label looks wrong etc. 
t


----------



## BlueCherry

Thank you [emoji4] @terite


----------



## terite

BigCherry said:


> Thank you [emoji4] @terite


You are welcome!


----------



## cjgirl80

terite said:


> I have seen many fakes on Tradesy - always check here first.
> Do you speak French? Or what language did you spot missing accents? Good work. We could use a few people who read other languages to check labels - I can see that Specialist does not look right, and the page numbers are not right (on the content tags I mean). And the word Burberry is not right - also - doesn't look like cashmere to me - main label looks wrong etc.
> t



I don't speak French fluently (just high school and college level classes) but know enough of the language to know what to look for (handy for fashion!) and saw that "Exterieur" was missing an accent. The biggest tip off for me once I actually squinted to look closer was that the words in Korean (which I do speak and read) were a bit off. The fabric content tag and the brand tag was soooooo close in texture, color, everything to my genuine Burberry scarves. The counterfeiters are getting good, and it is scary! 
You are the best. Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

cjgirl80 said:


> I don't speak French fluently (just high school and college level classes) but know enough of the language to know what to look for (handy for fashion!) and saw that "Exterieur" was missing an accent. The biggest tip off for me once I actually squinted to look closer was that the words in Korean (which I do speak and read) were a bit off. The fabric content tag and the brand tag was soooooo close in texture, color, everything to my genuine Burberry scarves. The counterfeiters are getting good, and it is scary!
> You are the best. Thank you so much!!


Yes, some are getting very tricky! (You are welcome.)
t


----------



## Lozzy16

Hi, I'm new to the purse forum. Please could you authenticate this Burberry? This is the link to The bag - https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-...-Shoulder-Hobo-Handbag-Purse-VGC/401487553528


----------



## Chichi84

Hello! Could you please authenticate this Burberry wool cashmere coat that I've just purchased via website vestiaire collective? Normally their policy is that all product is controlled by "expert" for the quality, authentication and the price before expedition but many buyer complains that it's not always. Now I have a doubt about the serial number of this coat and the button(suppose to be  graved Burberry london? but mine is Burberry Burberry) Please help me out to be clear! Many thanks


----------



## terite

Chichi84 said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this Burberry wool cashmere coat that I've just purchased via website vestiaire collective? Normally their policy is that all product is controlled by "expert" for the quality, authentication and the price before expedition but many buyer complains that it's not always. Now I have a doubt about the serial number of this coat and the button(suppose to be  graved Burberry london? but mine is Burberry Burberry) Please help me out to be clear! Many thanks


would need to see clear and close photos of the tags and labels and button
t


----------



## terite

Mmomiche said:


> Take 2 on authenticating this... what do you all think??


I've been thinking about this one - the label looks good and the closeup looks good - it is just the long photo that looks off and I was wondering if it is your camera or the placement.
Send a better photo of the entire scarf. 
t


----------



## Chichi84

terite said:


> would need to see clear and close photos of the tags and labels and button
> t





terite said:


> would need to see clear and close photos of the tags and labels and button
> t



Thank you for your quick reply Terite!!
I hope you could see the detail with these pics...sorry if it’s too rough, my phone camera is not good enough


----------



## terite

Chichi84 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply Terite!!
> I hope you could see the detail with these pics...sorry if it’s too rough, my phone camera is not good enough


Everything looks good.
t


----------



## Pao9

Hi there! Not sure if you authenticate jackets. I just purchased the copford jacket on eBay and would love your feedback as the quality doesn’t look amazing. Thanks!


----------



## Chichi84

terite said:


> Everything looks good.
> t



Thank you soooo much Terite!!
I was preparing for the worse case so i’m So glad to hear that. Once again, I really appreciate for your expertise and quick reply! Thank you Terite you rock


----------



## Nemoo

Hello there! Been spending quite some time lately watching pictures from auctions on ebay, and many pages in this thread as well as guides to spot fake scarves. Can't say I'm too much wiser from this, and now I've stumbled upon a scarf that I'm quite interested in and hope to get some insight. At least this seller has provided a fair amount of photos in comparison with a whole lot of other sellers.

Item name: The large classic cashmere scarf in check, parade red
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152893989102?_trksid=p2062857.m570.l5997&_trkparms=gh1g=I152893989102.N34.S2.R1.TR2

Edit: The seller has been selling several burberry items, but is still quite "new". The one negative feedback which drags the percentage down has had its comment removed by ebay, so I guess it's not valid.


----------



## terite

Pao9 said:


> Hi there! Not sure if you authenticate jackets. I just purchased the copford jacket on eBay and would love your feedback as the quality doesn’t look amazing. Thanks!
> View attachment 3958801
> View attachment 3958802
> View attachment 3958803
> View attachment 3958804
> View attachment 3958805
> View attachment 3958806
> View attachment 3958807


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Chichi84 said:


> Thank you soooo much Terite!!
> I was preparing for the worse case so i’m So glad to hear that. Once again, I really appreciate for your expertise and quick reply! Thank you Terite you rock


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Nemoo said:


> Hello there! Been spending quite some time lately watching pictures from auctions on ebay, and many pages in this thread as well as guides to spot fake scarves. Can't say I'm too much wiser from this, and now I've stumbled upon a scarf that I'm quite interested in and hope to get some insight. At least this seller has provided a fair amount of photos in comparison with a whole lot of other sellers.
> 
> Item name: The large classic cashmere scarf in check, parade red
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152893989102?_trksid=p2062857.m570.l5997&_trkparms=gh1g=I152893989102.N34.S2.R1.TR2
> 
> Edit: The seller has been selling several burberry items, but is still quite "new". The one negative feedback which drags the percentage down has had its comment removed by ebay, so I guess it's not valid.


Would need to see the entire scarf laid out and clear closer straight on photos of the sewn on tags.
t


----------



## Pao9

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t



Thank you so much for your expertise!


----------



## Pao9

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Sorry meant to quote here! Thank you from r your expertise!!!


----------



## Confused1025

Hi can u pls authenticate my Burberry nova check grey haymarket bag. I bought it 2nd hand from a garage sale at a really low price. Bought because thought the quality is really good. I never bought a 2nd hand bag its my first time. these are used by kuwaiti people and these is how they just dispose their things, my friend convinced coz even my she got an LV BAG from there too. I checked the details carefully but i still need to be very sure its authentic. Here are the photos. Thanks so much!! I never want to use a fake branded bag.id rather use a new real not so expensive bag u know what im saying?  
Please please!!


----------



## Confused1025

Confused1025 said:


> View attachment 3959483
> View attachment 3959484
> View attachment 3959485
> View attachment 3959486
> View attachment 3959487
> View attachment 3959488
> View attachment 3959489
> View attachment 3959490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can u pls authenticate my Burberry nova check grey haymarket bag. I bought it 2nd hand from a garage sale at a really low price. Bought because thought the quality is really good. I never bought a 2nd hand bag its my first time. these are used by kuwaiti people and these is how they just dispose their things, my friend convinced coz even my she got an LV BAG from there too. I checked the details carefully but i still need to be very sure its authentic. Here are the photos. Thanks so much!! I never want to use a fake branded bag.id rather use a new real not so expensive bag u know what im saying?
> Please please!!


 Im quite confused with the alignment of the lines. Thats what really bothers me. And the tag that says its made in italy but the code says. “CH....” which means china right? Or is it fabrique in china? Not really sure about what im saying . Lol


----------



## terite

Pao9 said:


> Sorry meant to quote here! Thank you from r your expertise!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Confused1025 said:


> Im quite confused with the alignment of the lines. Thats what really bothers me. And the tag that says its made in italy but the code says. “CH....” which means china right? Or is it fabrique in china? Not really sure about what im saying . Lol


It is fake
t


----------



## Nemoo

terite said:


> Would need to see the entire scarf laid out and clear closer straight on photos of the sewn on tags.
> t


Asked the seller, but apparently she's not home until the auction ends  Thanks for your help anyways!


----------



## IlB101

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this bag

Style - banner medium 
Pictures attached


----------



## IlB101

IlB101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag
> 
> Style - banner medium
> Pictures attached


----------



## terite

Interesting bunch of photos patched together - one says Made in Italy, another China, another England. My guess is that you would get the fake one.
Fake
t


----------



## terite

Interesting bunch of photos patched together - one says Made in Italy, another China, another England. My guess is that you would get the fake one.
Fake
t


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Dear, Authenticator, I bought two scarves from Century 21. Do you checking whether they are authentic? thanks a lot!
1st one


----------



## Victoria Zhu

2nd one, really appreciate the help in advance!


----------



## terite

Victoria Zhu said:


> 2nd one, really appreciate the help in advance!
> View attachment 3961733
> View attachment 3961735
> View attachment 3961736
> View attachment 3961737
> View attachment 3961738
> View attachment 3961739
> View attachment 3961740


Need photo of entire scarf laid out front and back, all paper tags - clearer shot of the content tags, plastic pieces

t


----------



## Mistabeanzz

I found this Burberry vintage trench today that my grandfather bought and never wore. I wasn't sure if it was real, so please help me out. Can I also get a price check if I want to sell this?


----------



## terite

Mistabeanzz said:


> I found this Burberry vintage trench today that my grandfather bought and never wore. I wasn't sure if it was real, so please help me out. Can I also get a price check if I want to sell this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961875
> View attachment 3961875


looks good
t


----------



## ecalap31

Hi there, Could you kindly let me know if this brit bomber is authentic or not. Thank you.


----------



## ecalap31

Couple more of the labels.


----------



## DanniiV

Hello,
Could you please help me authenticate this wallet? I'm sorry for spamming the thread with the photos.
Thank you very much.


----------



## DanniiV

Here are the last few photos of the above wallet. Thank you.

P/S: The sticker was originally on the tag. I peeled it off to see and compare the model number.


----------



## Victoria Zhu

terite said:


> Need photo of entire scarf laid out front and back, all paper tags - clearer shot of the content tags, plastic pieces
> 
> t


Appreciate the quick response! Hope these photos work.
Thanks a lot!
1st one






2nd one


----------



## terite

ecalap31 said:


> Couple more of the labels.


genuine
t


----------



## terite

DanniiV said:


> Here are the last few photos of the above wallet. Thank you.
> 
> P/S: The sticker was originally on the tag. I peeled it off to see and compare the model number.


genuine
t


----------



## terite

Victoria Zhu said:


> Appreciate the quick response! Hope these photos work.
> Thanks a lot!
> 1st one
> View attachment 3962877
> View attachment 3962878
> View attachment 3962879
> View attachment 3962880
> View attachment 3962881
> 
> 2nd one
> View attachment 3962884
> View attachment 3962885
> View attachment 3962886
> View attachment 3962887
> View attachment 3962888


both look good
t


----------



## DanniiV

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you for your help. I'm not sure if this has been asked before. Does Burberry's serial number unique have to be unique for each product? I looked up the number of my wallet and quite a few wallets (with different styles/designs) came up with the same serial number, which is MDTITSIC70CHI in this case. Thanks again.


----------



## terite

DanniiV said:


> Thank you for your help. I'm not sure if this has been asked before. Does Burberry's serial number unique have to be unique for each product? I looked up the number of my wallet and quite a few wallets (with different styles/designs) came up with the same serial number, which is MDTITSIC70CHI in this case. Thanks again.


Many items have the same number - that's ok. 
t


----------



## TommyH

Is this fake ?


----------



## Victoria Zhu

terite said:


> both look good
> t


Awesome. Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Is this fake ?
> View attachment 3963190
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963191
> View attachment 3963192
> View attachment 3963192
> View attachment 3963193
> View attachment 3963194


It is genuine - just vintage and it would NOT have come in that box or with that card. 
t


----------



## terite

Victoria Zhu said:


> Awesome. Thank you so much for the help!


You are welcome
t


----------



## TommyH

Thank you


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Fashionrocks 1911

Can some one help me to see if this authentic?? Please I’m new here


----------



## terite

Fashionrocks 1911 said:


> Can some one help me to see if this authentic?? Please I’m new here


need photos of - Inside - front badge - zipper pull - front of serial number tag - all pages of the fabric tags
t


----------



## Cadee

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## Nemoo

Here I am with 2 more items from another seller. Couldn't get extra pictures before now, and the auction ends in about 14 hours, so I hope the pictures are okay. The pictures i post here are mostly detail photos, and theres more other photos in the links.

First item: The large classic cashmere scarf in check, parade red
Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202219271477?_trksid=p2065413.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I202219271477.N36.S2.R1.TR2




































Second item: The Kensington: Mid-length trench coat
Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202219270989?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I202219270989.N36.S2.R2.TR2










































So there's that! By the way, is the size of burberry coats pretty universal? I have a burberry brit wool coat in small that fits good, but is it given that this trench coat will fit me good as well?


----------



## Nemoo

A few more pictures...


----------



## TommyH

Bought a Burberry Bomber jacket its fake or not ? the cleaning can you not read because its have clean out im think.


----------



## TommyH

part 2






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Backside from the jacket:


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> part 2
> 
> View attachment 3965837
> View attachment 3965838
> View attachment 3965839
> View attachment 3965840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backside from the jacket:
> View attachment 3965841
> View attachment 3965842


Authentic - vintage
t


----------



## terite

Nemoo said:


> Here I am with 2 more items from another seller. Couldn't get extra pictures before now, and the auction ends in about 14 hours, so I hope the pictures are okay. The pictures i post here are mostly detail photos, and theres more other photos in the links.
> 
> First item: The large classic cashmere scarf in check, parade red
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202219271477?_trksid=p2065413.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I202219271477.N36.S2.R1.TR2
> View attachment 3965762
> 
> View attachment 3965764
> 
> View attachment 3965765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965766
> View attachment 3965767
> View attachment 3965768
> 
> 
> Second item: The Kensington: Mid-length trench coat
> Item link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202219270989?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I202219270989.N36.S2.R2.TR2
> View attachment 3965769
> View attachment 3965770
> View attachment 3965771
> View attachment 3965772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there's that! By the way, is the size of burberry coats pretty universal? I have a burberry brit wool coat in small that fits good, but is it given that this trench coat will fit me good as well?


Trench - genuine - I don't know about the size guarantee.
Scarf - genuine - note - you will get the used one shown - not the new one that is also shown.
t


----------



## Nemoo

terite said:


> Trench - genuine - I don't know about the size guarantee.
> Scarf - genuine - note - you will get the used one shown - not the new one that is also shown.
> t


Thank you so much for your quick reply! I really appreciate the service you're providing here


----------



## cstandke

Hello - would love some help authenticating this trench on ebay.


Item Name: Burberry Leather Trim Cotton Gabardine Trench Coat 
Item Number:
Seller ID: viktorilozishvil-0 
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...268032?hash=item1ca0e24680:g:xcUAAOSwTIhafQJp















Thank you!


----------



## TommyH

Thank you :3
Can you say how old this jacket is ?



terite said:


> Authentic - vintage
> t


----------



## cstandke

A few more pictures:


----------



## terite

Nemoo said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply! I really appreciate the service you're providing here


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

cstandke said:


> Hello - would love some help authenticating this trench on ebay.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Leather Trim Cotton Gabardine Trench Coat
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: viktorilozishvil-0
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) - https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...268032?hash=item1ca0e24680:g:xcUAAOSwTIhafQJp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


That looks all wrong to me.
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Thank you :3
> Can you say how old this jacket is ?


Hmm. I'm not certain, but does it look like the late 80's or 90's?
t


----------



## ecalap31

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you very much for taking the time to look at this.


----------



## terite

ecalap31 said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time to look at this.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## paver

Hey there
could u please help me to authenticate this item?
hope for fast respond
thank you


----------



## stephsimp

Would love some help authenticating these boots! Thank you!

Burberry Atholl Black Motorcycle Boots, Size 38
183063881854
Onlybonafide

https://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ath...63881854?item=183063881854&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Hey there
> could u please help me to authenticate this item?
> hope for fast respond
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967389
> View attachment 3967390
> View attachment 3967392


So far so good - send a photo of that care tag
t


----------



## terite

stephsimp said:


> Would love some help authenticating these boots! Thank you!
> 
> Burberry Atholl Black Motorcycle Boots, Size 38
> 183063881854
> Onlybonafide
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ath...63881854?item=183063881854&fromMakeTrack=true


Any embossed Burberry on any hardware? Is there a Burberry sole insert?
t


----------



## paver

terite said:


> So far so good - send a photo of that care tag
> t


----------



## TommyH

Fake or not ?
Edit: The seller says he have get it at gift and they bought it for her in a store from Burberry in Germany.


----------



## terite

paver said:


> Hey there
> could u please help me to authenticate this item?
> hope for fast respond
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967389
> View attachment 3967390
> View attachment 3967392


The tag at the waist looks right - I have never seen a content tag like that before though - any markings on the drawstring?
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Fake or not ?
> Edit: The seller says he have get it at gift and they bought it for her in a store from Burberry in Germany.
> 
> View attachment 3968345
> View attachment 3968346
> View attachment 3968347
> View attachment 3968348
> View attachment 3968349


Genuine vintage haymarket check
t


----------



## paver

terite said:


> The tag at the waist looks right - I have never seen a content tag like that before though - any markings on the drawstring?
> t


drawstring is not native


----------



## terite

paver said:


> drawstring is not native


I am not certain - the tag is a vintage tag, but the item does not look vintage. Lining looks off - content tag looks odd. Sorry - just not certain.

t


----------



## paver

terite said:


> I am not certain - the tag is a vintage tag, but the item does not look vintage. Lining looks off - content tag looks odd. Sorry - just not certain.
> 
> t


Thank you for your answer


----------



## Milladi

Hello! Can you help me with this knitwear? I think it's a vintage one and I only have this photos. Thank you a lot and sorry for my bad english!


----------



## Fashionrocks 1911

Fashionrocks 1911 said:


> Can some one help me to see if this authentic?? Please I’m new here





Fashionrocks 1911 said:


> Can some one help me to see if this authentic?? Please I’m new here


----------



## terite

Milladi said:


> View attachment 3969599
> View attachment 3969600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Can you help me with this knitwear? I think it's a vintage one and I only have this photos. Thank you a lot and sorry for my bad english!


vintage sweater
t


----------



## terite

looks good
t


----------



## Milladi

terite said:


> vintage sweater
> t





terite said:


> vintage sweater
> t


----------



## p0rkchop

Good morning T,
Found some more items at the charity shop this week and would appreciate your expertise. The jacket quality and styling screams Burberry to me but there are no tags I can find other than the sizing. Is it possible this is vintage prorsum from maybe late 90s or early 2000s? There’s different sizing on the buttons. It fits perfect, so unless it’s obvious fake to you, it will go into my wardrobe.


----------



## p0rkchop

I also found this wallet but before I give it to my family, I’d like to see what you think. I was having trouble to take the pictures because of the glare but the stamps are fairly clean and the silver made in China looked like the one I bought from the Burberry store a few years ago.


----------



## terite

Milladi said:


> View attachment 3970133


Yes, vintage sweater that looks to be in great condition. Real.
t


----------



## terite

looks good
t
(This is for Fashionrocks 1911


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Good morning T,
> Found some more items at the charity shop this week and would appreciate your expertise. The jacket quality and styling screams Burberry to me but there are no tags I can find other than the sizing. Is it possible this is vintage prorsum from maybe late 90s or early 2000s? There’s different sizing on the buttons. It fits perfect, so unless it’s obvious fake to you, it will go into my wardrobe.


Is it men's wear? Let's see it on you. Can you look between the lining and the wool? 
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> I also found this wallet but before I give it to my family, I’d like to see what you think. I was having trouble to take the pictures because of the glare but the stamps are fairly clean and the silver made in China looked like the one I bought from the Burberry store a few years ago.


Oh my - yes, legit.
Heading out to Value Village right now - I love thrifting!
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Good morning T,
> Found some more items at the charity shop this week and would appreciate your expertise. The jacket quality and styling screams Burberry to me but there are no tags I can find other than the sizing. Is it possible this is vintage prorsum from maybe late 90s or early 2000s? There’s different sizing on the buttons. It fits perfect, so unless it’s obvious fake to you, it will go into my wardrobe.


Are those metal hooks at the neck? Is it a replacement lining? 
t


----------



## TommyH

thank you, i bought it now.


terite said:


> Genuine vintage haymarket check
> t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> thank you, i bought it now.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> Oh my - yes, legit.
> Heading out to Value Village right now - I love thrifting!
> t


haha it can be so exciting to find something and thanks to you I am a little better at spotting fakes. Thank you for taking the time to help, so happy.


terite said:


> Are those metal hooks at the neck? Is it a replacement lining?
> t


Yup, there are metal hooks at the neck so you can close the collar. I think it's menswear because size 50 Italian lines up with what I would normally wear. There doesnt seem to be any space between the liner and the wool so I'd have to unstitch it to check. Here's a quick picture I took to show some friends, I have the belt tied at the back. I see a Burberry and possibly fashionable runway design associated to it lol but I'm definitely biased by desperately wanting it to be authentic haha


----------



## bagdabaggies

Hello Terite can you please check this bag out? TIA!

Item Name: Mens Burberry Briefcase Designer Smoked Nova Check (Excellent Condition)
Item Number: 282843106438
Seller ID: sephisis666 (178)
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Burberry-Briefcase-Designer-Smoked-Nova-Check-Excellent-Condition/282843106438?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

The photos from the listing aren't too good so here's my own photos of the same item:








If you need other photos I will happily provide.


----------



## stephsimp

terite said:


> Any embossed Burberry on any hardware? Is there a Burberry sole insert?
> t


There is an embossed logo on the zipper pull and a logo on the insoles.


----------



## terite

stephsimp said:


> There is an embossed logo on the zipper pull and a logo on the insoles.


Good - send pictures.
t


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Hello Terite can you please check this bag out? TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Mens Burberry Briefcase Designer Smoked Nova Check (Excellent Condition)
> Item Number: 282843106438
> Seller ID: sephisis666 (178)
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Burberry-Briefcase-Designer-Smoked-Nova-Check-Excellent-Condition/282843106438?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> The photos from the listing aren't too good so here's my own photos of the same item:
> View attachment 3970734
> View attachment 3970735
> View attachment 3970736
> View attachment 3970737
> View attachment 3970738
> View attachment 3970739
> 
> 
> If you need other photos I will happily provide.


looks good
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> looks good
> t



Thanks Terite! Whew, I'm so happy as I'm planning to use this as a new work bag


----------



## stephsimp

terite said:


> Good - send pictures.
> t


Thanks t! here are the picts!


----------



## stephsimp

terite said:


> Good - send pictures.
> t


Trying the picts again!


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> haha it can be so exciting to find something and thanks to you I am a little better at spotting fakes. Thank you for taking the time to help, so happy.
> 
> Yup, there are metal hooks at the neck so you can close the collar. I think it's menswear because size 50 Italian lines up with what I would normally wear. There doesnt seem to be any space between the liner and the wool so I'd have to unstitch it to check. Here's a quick picture I took to show some friends, I have the belt tied at the back. I see a Burberry and possibly fashionable runway design associated to it lol but I'm definitely biased by desperately wanting it to be authentic haha


If we coul


bagdabaggies said:


> Thanks Terite! Whew, I'm so happy as I'm planning to use this as a new work bag


You are welcome (about the work bag)
t


----------



## terite

stephsimp said:


> Trying the picts again!


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> If we coul
> 
> You are welcome (about the work bag)
> t


About the coat - send a photo of the metal hooks at the neck - see if they look like Burberry hooks.
t


----------



## Davlata

Hello T, can you help me with this scarf?

Item: Authentique Echarpe Burberry toute saison
Seller: ludov_boule
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentique-Echarpe-Burberry-toute-saison-/183058406705?txnId=1774153164008


----------



## Davlata

I think I've bought not authentic scarf. How can I prove it's a fake?
Thank you


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> About the coat - send a photo of the metal hooks at the neck - see if they look like Burberry hooks.
> t


Thanks again T. I’ve searched it all over and can not find any other tag then the 50. Do the buttons look alright? Do you know of any resource to see the old prorsum collections? If it’s real it’s gotta be old and maybe even a sample.


----------



## Addy

Davlata said:


> Hello T, can you help me with this scarf?
> 
> Item: Authentique Echarpe Burberry toute saison
> Seller: ludov_boule
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentique-Echarpe-Burberry-toute-saison-/183058406705?txnId=1774153164008
> 
> View attachment 3971204
> View attachment 3971205
> View attachment 3971206
> View attachment 3971207
> View attachment 3971208


Fake


----------



## Roz478

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## Roz478

Item Name: Burberry Purse
Model/Serial number: TPELANN5254FIR

can you please authenticate his Burberry purse I bought today, please and thank you


----------



## p0rkchop

Oops sorry for authen


Addy said:


> Fake


Hey sorry, I was just trying to help as that one was obvious to me. Won’t authenticate again


----------



## terite

Davlata said:


> Hello T, can you help me with this scarf?
> 
> Item: Authentique Echarpe Burberry toute saison
> Seller: ludov_boule
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentique-Echarpe-Burberry-toute-saison-/183058406705?txnId=1774153164008
> 
> View attachment 3971204
> View attachment 3971205
> View attachment 3971206
> View attachment 3971207
> View attachment 3971208


*Fake
t
Maybe Addy can chime in here too - looks off to me.*


----------



## terite

Davlata said:


> I think I've bought not authentic scarf. How can I prove it's a fake?
> Thank you


Where did you buy it from?
t


----------



## terite

Roz478 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Purse
> Model/Serial number: TPELANN5254FIR
> 
> can you please authenticate his Burberry purse I bought today, please and thank you


Fake
t


----------



## terite

Davlata said:


> Hello T, can you help me with this scarf?
> 
> Item: Authentique Echarpe Burberry toute saison
> Seller: ludov_boule
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentique-Echarpe-Burberry-toute-saison-/183058406705?txnId=1774153164008
> 
> View attachment 3971204
> View attachment 3971205
> View attachment 3971206
> View attachment 3971207
> View attachment 3971208


(That link goes to a coat - not this fake scarf.)
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thanks again T. I’ve searched it all over and can not find any other tag then the 50. Do the buttons look alright? Do you know of any resource to see the old prorsum collections? If it’s real it’s gotta be old and maybe even a sample.


*Addy is around - maybe she can say - meanwhile see if you can find buttons like that (The only thing you have are the buttons and I am used to seeing them in all caps.) The lining is not a Burberry lining.
t*


----------



## Roz478

Roz478 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Purse
> Model/Serial number: TPELANN5254FIR
> 
> can you please authenticate his Burberry purse I bought today, please and thank you


So my Burberry is a fake?


----------



## Roz478

How can you tell?


Roz478 said:


> So my Burberry is a fake?


----------



## nicolethenerd

Check the label - unless that was just a lighting issue in the photograph, it appears to say "Burperry."


----------



## Boblishka

Can someone help me authenticate this vintage Burberry jacket

https://www.grailed.com/listings/4547744


----------



## Davlata

terite said:


> (That link goes to a coat - not this fake scarf.)
> t


Hello!
Correct link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentiqu...834306?hash=item2aa06892c2:g:kxAAAOSwpw1agems


----------



## nikkich

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this coat? I am worried because seller explained that inner label is missing. Many thanks.

Item: LADIES BURBERRY SANDRINGHAM TRENCH COAT - UK 6 
Seller: agh2009
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADIES-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
eBay item number: 112820355853


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> *Addy is around - maybe she can say - meanwhile see if you can find buttons like that (The only thing you have are the buttons and I am used to seeing them in all caps.) The lining is not a Burberry lining.
> t*


@Addy @terite 

Probably no way to say for sure if it’s real, and especially if the lining was replaced but I think I found the coat from the 2006 collection fw. 
Wish there was a way to see it in more detail but assuming the belt is tied at the back, the rest seems to line up


----------



## terite

Any content ta


Boblishka said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this vintage Burberry jacket
> 
> https://www.grailed.com/listings/4547744


Any content tags? Check the pocket.
t


----------



## terite

Davlata said:


> Hello!
> Correct link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentiqu...834306?hash=item2aa06892c2:g:kxAAAOSwpw1agems


Could everyone please report this one? There have been many sold - all fake - only one negative feedback for fakes.
t


----------



## terite

nikkich said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this coat? I am worried because seller explained that inner label is missing. Many thanks.
> 
> Item: LADIES BURBERRY SANDRINGHAM TRENCH COAT - UK 6
> Seller: agh2009
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADIES-BURBERRY-SANDRINGHAM-TRENCH-COAT-UK-6/112820355853?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> eBay item number: 112820355853


She should show a button, the back of the collar, the coat lying open, the content tag.
t


----------



## Davlata

terite said:


> Could everyone please report this one? There have been many sold - all fake - only one negative feedback for fakes.
> t


It's my feedback


----------



## terite

W


p0rkchop said:


> @Addy @terite
> 
> Probably no way to say for sure if it’s real, and especially if the lining was replaced but I think I found the coat from the 2006 collection fw.
> Wish there was a way to see it in more detail but assuming the belt is tied at the back, the rest seems to line up


WOW - good work! That is it!.
Someone who bought that could afford to replace a lining! Well done!.
t


----------



## terite

Davlata said:


> It's my feedback


Ok, if you bought it through ebay you can return it - even if the seller says no.
t


----------



## Davlata

terite said:


> Ok, if you bought it through ebay you can return it - even if the seller says no.
> t


Ok, thank you!


----------



## Addy

stephsimp said:


> Would love some help authenticating these boots! Thank you!
> 
> Burberry Atholl Black Motorcycle Boots, Size 38
> 183063881854
> Onlybonafide
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Ath...63881854?item=183063881854&fromMakeTrack=true


These look okay to me


----------



## Boblishka

terite said:


> Any content ta
> 
> Any content tags? Check the pocket.
> t



I don’t have the coat with me someone is selling it online


----------



## cjgirl80

nikkich said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this coat? I am worried because seller explained that inner label is missing. Many thanks.
> 
> Item: LADIES BURBERRY SANDRINGHAM TRENCH COAT - UK 6
> Seller: agh2009
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADIES-BURBERRY-SANDRINGHAM-TRENCH-COAT-UK-6/112820355853?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> eBay item number: 112820355853



I actually messaged this guy on ebay because the price is so good and the pics look convincing. They told me that the missing label is the fabric content label inside the coat. Smells fishy, unless he/she's willing to provide more detailed pictures.


----------



## terite

Boblishka said:


> I don’t have the coat with me someone is selling it online


No red flags for me - looks to be an early Burberry London
t


----------



## Boblishka

terite said:


> No red flags for me - looks to be an early Burberry London
> t


Thank you for your help


----------



## nikkich

cjgirl80 said:


> I actually messaged this guy on ebay because the price is so good and the pics look convincing. They told me that the missing label is the fabric content label inside the coat. Smells fishy, unless he/she's willing to provide more detailed pictures.


Yes I have also received the same information from the seller. He has sold approx. three trench coats already as I have seen from his feedback but I will wait for more photos.


----------



## terite

Boblishka said:


> Thank you for your help


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

nikkich said:


> Yes I have also received the same information from the seller. He has sold approx. three trench coats already as I have seen from his feedback but I will wait for more photos.


Also - it is a red flag when people sell multiples of the same item - I mean where did they come from?
t


----------



## scarletrose500

Quick question: Does this forum help authenticate Burberry Blue Label bags?


----------



## terite

scarletrose500 said:


> Quick question: Does this forum help authenticate Burberry Blue Label bags?


SURE! LOVE Blue Label.
t


----------



## nikkich

terite said:


> Also - it is a red flag when people sell multiples of the same item - I mean where did they come from?
> t


Yes, I agree with you. Here are the additional photos I received.


----------



## TommyH

Fake or legit ?


----------



## theluxuryreview

Hello wonderful purse forum members ! 
Can someone please help me authenticate this backpack [emoji309] Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## terite

Al


nikkich said:


> Yes, I agree with you. Here are the additional photos I received.


All of these photos look good.
t


----------



## terite

L


TommyH said:


> Fake or legit ?
> View attachment 3975921
> View attachment 3975922
> 
> View attachment 3975923


Legit - that color looks amazing on you.
t


----------



## terite

theluxuryreview said:


> Hello wonderful purse forum members !
> Can someone please help me authenticate this backpack [emoji309] Thank you so much [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975977
> View attachment 3975978
> View attachment 3975979
> View attachment 3975980
> View attachment 3975981
> View attachment 3975983
> View attachment 3975984
> View attachment 3975985
> View attachment 3975987
> View attachment 3975988


Looks good - what is on the back of the Made in Italy tag? Any tags in the inside pocket?
t


----------



## TommyH

Thank you For the Check. By the way its Not me on this Pic is the sellerin WHO i can buy. Im a man 


terite said:


> L
> 
> Legit - that color looks amazing on you.
> t


----------



## theluxuryreview

terite said:


> Looks good - what is on the back of the Made in Italy tag? Any tags in the inside pocket?
> t



Hello T!

Nothing on the back of the Made in Italy tag and there are these fabric tags sewn on the inside of the zip pocket.   Do you think i’m still good ?


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Thank you For the Check. By the way its Not me on this Pic is the sellerin WHO i can buy. Im a man


ok - looks like a man's sweater though
t


----------



## terite

theluxuryreview said:


> Hello T!
> 
> Nothing on the back of the Made in Italy tag and there are these fabric tags sewn on the inside of the zip pocket.   Do you think i’m still good ?
> 
> View attachment 3976304
> View attachment 3976305


ok, all good
t


----------



## theluxuryreview

terite said:


> ok, all good
> t



Hello T!

Thank you so much for your help! 
Have a great evening [emoji4]


----------



## terite

theluxuryreview said:


> Hello T!
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> Have a great evening [emoji4]


You are welcome!
Same to you!
t


----------



## TommyH

Need a check ^^
if it legit can you tell me how old is it ? i ask because never see the logo in this jacket and the german color flag like.


----------



## TommyH

second check ^^


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Need a check ^^
> if it legit can you tell me how old is it ? i ask because never see the logo in this jacket and the german color flag like.
> View attachment 3976988
> View attachment 3976989
> View attachment 3976990
> View attachment 3976991
> View attachment 3976992


Legit - it is just like the new (old) ones they are making - the time capsule ones.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Legit - it is just like the new (old) ones they are making - the time capsule ones.
> t


Search the February Capsule, Burberry


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> second check ^^
> 
> View attachment 3976999
> View attachment 3977000
> View attachment 3977001


Thomas Burberry is a totally different store - I like it.
Legit Thomas Burberry.
t


----------



## TommyH

@terite so the first one is a new version of a old cloth with old and new labels?
And can you tell me more about the Thomas burberry thing? Found nothing on the internet. thank you


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> @terite so the first one is a new version of a old cloth with old and new labels?
> And can you tell me more about the Thomas burberry thing? Found nothing on the internet. thank you


No - the first one is an old item - that is kindof interesting right now because they have just been making some new items with these old crests/labels
Thomas Burberry - is not sold in Burberry stores, it is its own store.
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> @terite so the first one is a new version of a old cloth with old and new labels?
> And can you tell me more about the Thomas burberry thing? Found nothing on the internet. thank you


Here is the link:
https://ca.burberry.com/womens-capsule-looks/
t


----------



## TommyH

@terite Need a new check have only this 2 picture i hope it helps you to say its fake or not.


----------



## nole_girl07

*Hello everyone. Thank you in advance

Title: Authentic burberry cashmere scarf
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-authentic-cashmere-scarf-5a8c497a8290afe9bd409db2



*


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> @terite Need a new check have only this 2 picture i hope it helps you to say its fake or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977753
> View attachment 3977754


looks good
t


----------



## terite

nole_girl07 said:


> *Hello everyone. Thank you in advance
> 
> Title: Authentic burberry cashmere scarf
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-authentic-cashmere-scarf-5a8c497a8290afe9bd409db2
> View attachment 3979340
> View attachment 3979341
> View attachment 3979342
> *


looks all wrong to me
t


----------



## TommyH

Thank you for last check her a new and sry for many request in the short times ^^``  You make here a great job.


----------



## bagdabaggies

Hello Terite, can this scarf be checked please? TIA!

Item Name: Burberry Blue Check Scarf
Item Number: 273069627672
Seller ID: love*angela (520)
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...lL%2FATKD2Yj93JNUM8NU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Also here's my own photos if the ones from the listing is not enough:







No care label photo as it was taken off.


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Thank you for last check her a new and sry for many request in the short times ^^``  You make here a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979646
> View attachment 3979647
> View attachment 3979648


Sorry that one is fake
t


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Hello Terite, can this scarf be checked please? TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Blue Check Scarf
> Item Number: 273069627672
> Seller ID: love*angela (520)
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Blue-Check-Scarf-/273069627672?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=xtnkpId1lL%2FATKD2Yj93JNUM8NU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Also here's my own photos if the ones from the listing is not enough:
> View attachment 3979747
> View attachment 3979748
> View attachment 3979749
> View attachment 3979750
> View attachment 3979751
> 
> 
> No care label photo as it was taken off.


Everything looks good - make sure that it is cashmere when you get it.
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> Everything looks good - make sure that it is cashmere when you get it.
> t



Okay, thank you very much Terite! Phew, I was worried there. I will cross reference the fabric then.

Also I noticed, I've never known that Burberry scarves can be shorter than 66 inches in length on the adult version, I measured it to make sure and its around 64.5 inches. Like 1.5 inch shorter, lol.

I've also looked at some sites that sell it like mytheresa & they have scarves shorter than 66 inches as well. Is this just a sizing thing or something?


----------



## TommyH

its okay i dont bought it.


terite said:


> Sorry that one is fake
> t



I like this very much but before i purchased i ask you.


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Okay, thank you very much Terite! Phew, I was worried there. I will cross reference the fabric then.
> 
> Also I noticed, I've never known that Burberry scarves can be shorter than 66 inches in length on the adult version, I measured it to make sure and its around 64.5 inches. Like 1.5 inch shorter, lol.
> 
> I've also looked at some sites that sell it like mytheresa & they have scarves shorter than 66 inches as well. Is this just a sizing thing or something?


Oh, they definitely vary in length - I don't know how long yours should be. I used to use the size to tell me if it had been washed (shrunk) but for that you would need to know all the measurements.
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> its okay i dont bought it.
> 
> 
> I like this very much but before i purchased i ask you.
> 
> View attachment 3980205
> View attachment 3980206
> View attachment 3980207


So far it looks good - send a photo of the button and the jacket lying open
This is a vintage item
t


----------



## Veronikanyc

Hello, could you please check for me and let me know if this coat is authentic? Thank you so much!!!

Item Name: burberry coat 
Item Number: 132473437653
Seller ID: sndeleon 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

ADDITIONAL PICS


----------



## terite

Veronikanyc said:


> Hello, could you please check for me and let me know if this coat is authentic? Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Item Name: burberry coat
> Item Number: 132473437653
> Seller ID: sndeleon
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Brit-Short-Trench-Coat-Jacket-Brown-Hoodie/132473437653?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> ADDITIONAL PICS
> View attachment 3981409
> View attachment 3981410
> View attachment 3981411
> View attachment 3981412
> View attachment 3981413
> View attachment 3981414
> View attachment 3981415
> View attachment 3981416


authentic
t


----------



## Veronikanyc

terite said:


> authentic
> t



Thank you


----------



## terite

Veronikanyc said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## sunnysd11

Hi,

Please authenticate this. Appreciate it. Thanks!

Item Name: Burberry Trench Coat
Item Number: 69567678
Seller Id: jamenterprise
https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-prorsum-pink-multi-plaid-trench-coat-runway-size-2-xs/22957078/


----------



## terite

sunnysd11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please authenticate this. Appreciate it. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Trench Coat
> Item Number: 69567678
> Seller Id: jamenterprise
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-prorsum-pink-multi-plaid-trench-coat-runway-size-2-xs/22957078/


This is horrifying to me - they are asking over $1000 and it is totally the worst looking thing I have seen in a long time.
Is there any way that you guys who are members of Trades
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 y can report that - I am not a member so I can't report.


Look at this content tag!


----------



## terite

terite said:


> This is horrifying to me - they are asking over $1000 and it is totally the worst looking thing I have seen in a long time.
> Is there any way that you guys who are members of Trades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y can report that - I am not a member so I can't report.
> 
> 
> Look at this content tag!


----------



## sunnysd11

The list has been deleted. Thank you.


----------



## Ciela

Hi! can someone please help me authenticate this scarf? thanks!

Item Name: Burberry Blue White Plaid Long Lightweight Scarf
Item Number: 312074137737
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...137737?hash=item48a9117089:g:bRgAAOSw0g1akJZp


----------



## terite

sunnysd11 said:


> The list has been deleted. Thank you.


There was another fake item right beside it too - I guess they don't authenticate before listing.
t


----------



## terite

Ciela said:


> Hi! can someone please help me authenticate this scarf? thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Blue White Plaid Long Lightweight Scarf
> Item Number: 312074137737
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...137737?hash=item48a9117089:g:bRgAAOSw0g1akJZp


Need to see entire scarf laid out and the content tag
t


----------



## Ciela

terite said:


> Need to see entire scarf laid out and the content tag
> t


Thank you Terite! they have a good return policy so if I win it, I will post those pictures.


----------



## terite

Ciela said:


> Thank you Terite! they have a good return policy so if I win it, I will post those pictures.


Sounds good.
And always (everyone) feel free to post the scarf that actually arrives. 

I was checking ebay and there are lots of INEXPENSIVE genuine scarves with LOW prices and lots of FAKES with high prices. Price does NOT equal authenticity.
t


----------



## Ciela

terite said:


> Sounds good.
> And always (everyone) feel free to post the scarf that actually arrives.
> 
> I was checking ebay and there are lots of INEXPENSIVE genuine scarves with LOW prices and lots of FAKES with high prices. Price does NOT equal authenticity.
> t



they didn't get back to me on time and the listing is about to end  I believe it might not have a content tag. Is RA a reliable authentication service? 

OH wow! I would love one of those inexpensive ones! I'm looking for a blue one preferably!


----------



## Ciela

Found another cute blue one! What do you think about this one? Thanks, Terite!

Item Name: Burberry navy plaid gauze scarf
Item Number: 263512456414
Seller ID: halfgoodgirl1972
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-n...456414?hash=item3d5a90fcde:g:QmkAAOSwPb9ajw5J


----------



## terite

Ciela said:


> Found another cute blue one! What do you think about this one? Thanks, Terite!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry navy plaid gauze scarf
> Item Number: 263512456414
> Seller ID: halfgoodgirl1972
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-n...456414?hash=item3d5a90fcde:g:QmkAAOSwPb9ajw5J


Need to see the content tag - better shot of the label, entire scarf laid out
t


----------



## p0rkchop

Good morning T,

I bought this shirt off Grailed, just wondering what you think.


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Good morning T,
> 
> I bought this shirt off Grailed, just wondering what you think.


genuine
t


----------



## Ciela

terite said:


> Need to see the content tag - better shot of the label, entire scarf laid out
> t



Thanks, Terite! seller says there's no content tag and added these two pictures. Hope they help!


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thanks so much  
This one looks off to me, I've never seen a new tag like that, the color looks off to me on the labels and the label doesn't look crisp. I didn't buy it but would hate for other people to buy a fake. Before I report, thought I'd check here. 
123002019556
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Brand-New-B...019556?hash=item1ca37ddee4:g:LlkAAOSwnTxamWxa


----------



## terite

Ciela said:


> Thanks, Terite! seller says there's no content tag and added these two pictures. Hope they help!


Is it ripped and snagged by the label?
Label is too small to enlarge enough to say for sure
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Is it ripped and snagged by the label?





p0rkchop said:


> Thanks so much
> This one looks off to me, I've never seen a new tag like that, the color looks off to me on the labels and the label doesn't look crisp. I didn't buy it but would hate for other people to buy a fake. Before I report, thought I'd check here.
> 123002019556
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Brand-New-B...019556?hash=item1ca37ddee4:g:LlkAAOSwnTxamWxa


Yes, that is a fake polo - again with the high(er) price. GOOD EYE!!
I have reported that - everyone else should too. I hate to see people getting cheated.
t


----------



## Nanni84no

Hi, I am not sure if this is the right Place to post this but I'll give it a try.

Item Name: Burberry trench coat
Item Number: 41786059LJ
Seller ID: YOOX
Link: https://www.yoox.com/SE/41786059/it...=prospects#cod10=41786059LJ&sizeId=&sizeName=

Yoox is a seller of Authentic items but my question is what model, length and colour this coat is. Could you help me With identifying this? I have already asked customer service at Yoox and they could not provide any further information than what is already listed.
Do you think this is a Mid length Kensington trench coat in the colour Stone?? or is it another model and maybe in the colour honey? Hope you can help me out.
Thank you


----------



## Kimitre2

Can someone help me authicate this trench.  Already bought but something seem off.


----------



## Sarahmargaret

I wondered if anyone could authenticate this bag as my six year old picked it up in the charity shop and I suddenly looked at it and wasn’t sure it was fake. I’d be grateful if anyone knew it’s rough date as if it’s old and genuine I wouldn’t let her carry her crayons in it
Thanks in advance


----------



## bagdabaggies

Hello Terite, can this scarf be checked please? TIA!

Item Name: Burberry Wool Scarf 100% Genuine Excellent Condition
Item Number: 253444618940
Seller ID: rachel-0792 (23)
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Wool-Scarf-100-Genuine-Excellent-Condition-/253444618940?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=xtnkpId1lL%2FATKD2Yj93JNUM8NU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Also here's my own photos if the ones from the listing is not enough:





No care label tag photo since it was taken off.


----------



## terite

Nanni84no said:


> Hi, I am not sure if this is the right Place to post this but I'll give it a try.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry trench coat
> Item Number: 41786059LJ
> Seller ID: YOOX
> Link: https://www.yoox.com/SE/41786059/it...=prospects#cod10=41786059LJ&sizeId=&sizeName=
> 
> Yoox is a seller of Authentic items but my question is what model, length and colour this coat is. Could you help me With identifying this? I have already asked customer service at Yoox and they could not provide any further information than what is already listed.
> Do you think this is a Mid length Kensington trench coat in the colour Stone?? or is it another model and maybe in the colour honey? Hope you can help me out.
> Thank you


This link does not work for me - takes me to a Yoox site.
t


----------



## terite

Sarahmargaret said:


> I wondered if anyone could authenticate this bag as my six year old picked it up in the charity shop and I suddenly looked at it and wasn’t sure it was fake. I’d be grateful if anyone knew it’s rough date as if it’s old and genuine I wouldn’t let her carry her crayons in it
> Thanks in advance


Genuine - from about 2002
t
(Good eye on the kid!)


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Hello Terite, can this scarf be checked please? TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Wool Scarf 100% Genuine Excellent Condition
> Item Number: 253444618940
> Seller ID: rachel-0792 (23)
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Wool-Scarf-100-Genuine-Excellent-Condition-/253444618940?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=xtnkpId1lL%2FATKD2Yj93JNUM8NU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Also here's my own photos if the ones from the listing is not enough:
> View attachment 3991196
> View attachment 3991197
> View attachment 3991199
> View attachment 3991201
> 
> No care label tag photo since it was taken off.


Should have a content tag? Can't tell with that photo of the label - let's see the front AND inside/back of the sewn on label, in focus, close up
t


----------



## Sarahmargaret

terite said:


> Genuine - from about 2002
> t
> (Good eye on the kid!)


Thank you il send her out again


----------



## Kimitre2

Kimitre2 said:


> Can someone help me authicate this trench.  Already bought but something seem off.



Here are more pics of the buttons and tags


----------



## nole_girl07

Hey Terite, 

Can you authenticate these for me? I don't have a link because this is a local sale. But here are the photos

Its supposed to be this:
*Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf in Check and Hearts Black*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

Sarahmargaret said:


> Thank you il send her out again



Great idea!
t


----------



## terite

Kimitre2 said:


> Here are more pics of the buttons and tags


looks good so far - send a photo of the back of the collar.
t


----------



## terite

nole_girl07 said:


> Hey Terite,
> 
> Can you authenticate these for me? I don't have a link because this is a local sale. But here are the photos
> 
> Its supposed to be this:
> *Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf in Check and Hearts Black*
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3991748
> View attachment 3991749
> View attachment 3991750
> View attachment 3991751
> View attachment 3991752
> View attachment 3991753


Tag looks good - send a photo of the content tag - 
t


----------



## Kimitre2

terite said:


> looks good so far - send a photo of the back of the collar.
> t



Here's the back of the collar


----------



## terite

Kimitre2 said:


> Here's the back of the collar


Everything looks good to me!
t


----------



## Kimitre2

Thanks a lot.


----------



## terite

Kimitre2 said:


> Thanks a lot.


You are welcome
t


----------



## nole_girl07

terite said:


> Tag looks good - send a photo of the content tag -
> t


the separate tag that you take off? They didn't have it. They said it was an xmas present so none of the tags or the packaging. But they sent photos of everything else close up like the frill, the pattern, ect.


----------



## Nanni84no

terite said:


> This link does not work for me - takes me to a Yoox site.
> t


It Works if you copy the link and paste it into the search field of Your browser. Not sure why it is not clickable.
https://www.yoox.com/SE/41786059/item?dept=women&tp=70139&utm_source=criteo_nordics&utm_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=retargeting_nordics&utm_content=prospects#cod10=41786059LJ&sizeId=&sizeName=


----------



## Nanni84no

Nanni84no said:


> It Works if you copy the link and paste it into the search field of Your browser. Not sure why it is not clickable.
> https://www.yoox.com/SE/41786059/item?dept=women&tp=70139&utm_source=criteo_nordics&utm_medium=retargeting&utm_campaign=retargeting_nordics&utm_content=prospects#cod10=41786059LJ&sizeId=&sizeName=



Here is the Product info on the site:                                
Composition: 100% Cotton                                  
Details: gabardine, flashes, belt, solid colour, double-breasted, hook-and-bar, button fly closure, classic neckline, multipockets, long sleeves, rear slit, fully lined, contains non-textile parts of animal origin, trench
*Measurements:* Length 85 cm
Product code: 41786059LJ

And the pics:


----------



## terite

nole_girl07 said:


> the separate tag that you take off? They didn't have it. They said it was an xmas present so none of the tags or the packaging. But they sent photos of everything else close up like the frill, the pattern, ect.


There should be a content tag on it / care tag - on the back of the scarf at the other end. Packaging has become so important for the scarves - and gifts would come with a tube/etc. 
Does it feel like cashmere? The label looks ok, but I don't remember THAT label on the heart scarves - and this would not be from this year.
Read this and examine - it is well written.
https://betweennapsontheporch.net/burberry-scarf-fake-vs-real-how-to-tell-the-difference/
t


----------



## terite

Nanni84no said:


> Here is the Product info on the site:
> Composition: 100% Cotton
> Details: gabardine, flashes, belt, solid colour, double-breasted, hook-and-bar, button fly closure, classic neckline, multipockets, long sleeves, rear slit, fully lined, contains non-textile parts of animal origin, trench
> *Measurements:* Length 85 cm
> Product code: 41786059LJ
> 
> And the pics:
> View attachment 3992059
> View attachment 3992060
> View attachment 3992061
> View attachment 3992062


I wonder why they don't show the labels and tags - where do you think they get these items? Inside pocket should show label and sometimes the trench name.

If they are selling, why don't they know what it is? Those are not Burberry descriptions or product codes.


----------



## nole_girl07

terite said:


> There should be a content tag on it / care tag - on the back of the scarf at the other end. Packaging has become so important for the scarves - and gifts would come with a tube/etc.
> Does it feel like cashmere? The label looks ok, but I don't remember THAT label on the heart scarves - and this would not be from this year.
> Read this and examine - it is well written.
> https://betweennapsontheporch.net/burberry-scarf-fake-vs-real-how-to-tell-the-difference/
> t


Yeah, it isn't from this year. She said its from Christmas 2016 so thats why she didn't have the tube for it. I asked her for a photo of the content/care tag. I will post it when she replies. Yes it felt like Cashmere, but my lack of knowledge of the tagging and such is where I fall short


----------



## Nanni84no

terite said:


> I wonder why they don't show the labels and tags - where do you think they get these items? Inside pocket should show label and sometimes the trench name.
> 
> If they are selling, why don't they know what it is? Those are not Burberry descriptions or product codes.


On their site they Write:
"The following General Terms and Conditions of Sale govern the offer and sale of products on our website ("yoox.com"). The products purchased on yoox.com are sold directly by YOOX NET-A-PORTER GROUP S.p.A. ("YOOX" or the “Vendor”), with registered office in Italy at Via Morimondo 17, 20143, Milano, business register number, tax code and VAT number 02050461207"
and
"
3.1
On yoox.com, we offer for sale luxury and top-quality products. These products are purchased by YOOX directly from fashion houses, manufacturers and dealers, carefully selected for their stringent quality control.

3.2
YOOX does not sell second-hand products, flawed products or products of lower quality than the corresponding market standards. Only vintage products, which are sold in a specific area on yoox.com, may be second hand and/or in a worn condition because of the particular nature of the product. In the description of each vintage product, YOOX will specify the preservation conditions of the products if different from the standards set by the market."

I have ordered from them before and the items I have received have arrived With the original boxed, tags and certificates of authenticity, but the description online is not as informative as other sites. I think they sell the items that are last/previous Seasons and therefore can give a discount.


----------



## ShaoShao

Can I get a l/c? Recently got off eBay. First Burberry trench, but stitching is throwing me off


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> Should have a content tag? Can't tell with that photo of the label - let's see the front AND inside/back of the sewn on label, in focus, close up
> t



Terite here's the photos you have requested. I tried my best to capture the photos, honestly it was tricky inverting the tab. I hope these will be ok.


----------



## HermioneGrainger42

Looking to authenticate this Burberry trench if possible. My aunt picked it up for me at a thrift shop, and I love it, but I do want to know if it's real or not, and I have never owned anything Burberry before, so I am very much out of my league. 










	

		
			
		

		
	
 It is a red waterproof trench coat, and I have included pics of all the tags, buttons, buckles, lining, etc, that I could think of. Any help would be appreciated. Will definitely be keeping it either way, it was a very thoughtful gift.


----------



## Ciela

Hi Terite! Would you please take a look at this one for me? thank you! 

Item Name: burberry scarf cashmere authentic
Item Number: 162934697166
Seller ID: lotusrealm
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-s...697166?hash=item25efaa2cce:g:uc0AAOSw7btaoFo9


----------



## jinji

Hi T!

Saw this and was wondering whether it is indeed authentic (seller says it is). Thanks in advance.


----------



## jinji

More pics—


----------



## terite

ShaoShao said:


> View attachment 3992849
> View attachment 3992850
> View attachment 3992851
> View attachment 3992852
> View attachment 3992853
> View attachment 3992854
> View attachment 3992855
> View attachment 3992856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a l/c? Recently got off eBay. First Burberry trench, but stitching is throwing me off


Let's see the front of the coat and the coat lying open
t


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Terite here's the photos you have requested. I tried my best to capture the photos, honestly it was tricky inverting the tab. I hope these will be ok.
> View attachment 3993027
> View attachment 3993028
> View attachment 3993029
> View attachment 3993030
> View attachment 3993031
> View attachment 3993033


These photos look good
t


----------



## terite

HermioneGrainger42 said:


> Looking to authenticate this Burberry trench if possible. My aunt picked it up for me at a thrift shop, and I love it, but I do want to know if it's real or not, and I have never owned anything Burberry before, so I am very much out of my league.
> 
> View attachment 3993043
> View attachment 3993044
> View attachment 3993045
> View attachment 3993046
> View attachment 3993047
> View attachment 3993048
> View attachment 3993049
> View attachment 3993050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a red waterproof trench coat, and I have included pics of all the tags, buttons, buckles, lining, etc, that I could think of. Any help would be appreciated. Will definitely be keeping it either way, it was a very thoughtful gift.


Sorry, but it is a fake
t


----------



## terite

Ciela said:


> Hi Terite! Would you please take a look at this one for me? thank you!
> 
> Item Name: burberry scarf cashmere authentic
> Item Number: 162934697166
> Seller ID: lotusrealm
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-s...697166?hash=item25efaa2cce:g:uc0AAOSw7btaoFo9


ask for a closeup photo of the Burberry label and  a photo of the entire scarf laid out.
t


----------



## terite

jinji said:


> More pics—
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993309
> View attachment 3993310


Send a photo of the content tag and a clear, closer photo of the Burberry label taken straight on.t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> Let's see the front of the coat and the coat lying open
> t


Just cause I'm curious for the answer lol and I'm not sure if that poster will come back who won the auction but I also saw this auction on eBay so you can see the original pictures 

Item: 122991845052
Seller: mustafaarli10 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-m...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Just cause I'm curious for the answer lol and I'm not sure if that poster will come back who won the auction but I also saw this auction on eBay so you can see the original pictures
> 
> Item: 122991845052
> Seller: mustafaarli10
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/burberry-mens-short-trench-coat-/122991845052?hash=item1ca2e29ebc:g:6hAAAOSwqARalcwZ&nma=true&si=hHOFSRf96QEunxfACMq14GRbL5w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Everything looks good - t


----------



## HermioneGrainger42

terite said:


> Sorry, but it is a fake
> t


Thanks for the quick response! May I ask what let you know that it was a fake?


----------



## terite

HermioneGrainger42 said:


> Thanks for the quick response! May I ask what let you know that it was a fake?


Well everything - all tags and all labels, the buttons - all wrong. The tags say funny things like - twist and secure (washing instructions).
t


----------



## ShaoShao

terite said:


> Let's see the front of the coat and the coat lying open
> t



Hey T. 
Someone whose wife works at Burberry pointed out that the seams do not line up and the stitching was kind of off. Seller sent me this receipt. Does it check off?


----------



## Ciela

terite said:


> ask for a closeup photo of the Burberry label and  a photo of the entire scarf laid out.
> t



Sure! Hope these help:


----------



## terite

ShaoShao said:


> Hey T.
> Someone whose wife works at Burberry pointed out that the seams do not line up and the stitching was kind of off. Seller sent me this receipt. Does it check off?


Receipt looks bad (Burberry spelled incorrectly) seams DO look shoddy - collar is not a match also. Button looks odd - maybe that is the wrong font for Burberry Brit too.
t
Is it the same coat as in the ad/now I am confused - label is not on straight.
Just return it - it has issues for sure - Burberry should be well made, not coming apart at the seams - the inside back seam looks wrong also.
Was it ebay?If so you can always return it as "item not as described."
Seller only has 11 feedback.
Burberry Brit has had some quality control issue - I think it has been discontinued - NOT CERTAIN.
If I had clear/close photos of that content tag I could tell you more.


----------



## ShaoShao

terite said:


> Receipt looks bad (Burberry spelled incorrectly) seams DO look shoddy - collar is not a match also. Button looks odd - maybe that is the wrong font for Burberry Brit too.
> t
> Is it the same coat as in the ad/now I am confused - label is not on straight.
> Just return it - it has issues for sure - Burberry should be well made, not coming apart at the seams - the inside back seam looks wrong also.
> Was it ebay?If so you can always return it as "item not as described."
> Seller only has 11 feedback.
> Burberry Brit has had some quality control issue - I think it has been discontinued - NOT CERTAIN.
> If I had clear/close photos of that content tag I could tell you more.



Ya it is the one on eBay, just maybe the lighting and angle did not portray it. I'm already requesting a return but seller is kinda sketchy atm. I know how to deal with it,
Thank you very much for the inputs


----------



## jinji

Hi T,

Will get back to you on that coat. But will you please see if this is authentic? Seller says it is. Tumblebridge peacoat— thanks in advance.


----------



## bagdabaggies

terite said:


> These photos look good
> t



Thanks as always Terite! Good to know this is authentic. I can finally take this to be cleaned at the dry cleaners.

Also I can't believe I finally got something from the era where the Burberry Blanket scarves were on trend (Uh circa 2010, my mind is blurry), I remember Olivia Palermo wearing the cape version and I was like I want that, but in a scarf version. Now I have one


----------



## terite

ShaoShao said:


> Ya it is the one on eBay, just maybe the lighting and angle did not portray it. I'm already requesting a return but seller is kinda sketchy atm. I know how to deal with it,
> Thank you very much for the inputs


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

jinji said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Will get back to you on that coat. But will you please see if this is authentic? Seller says it is. Tumblebridge peacoat— thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994186
> View attachment 3994187
> View attachment 3994188
> View attachment 3994189
> View attachment 3994190
> View attachment 3994191


This is a much better view of a Burberry Brit jacket.
t


----------



## terite

bagdabaggies said:


> Thanks as always Terite! Good to know this is authentic. I can finally take this to be cleaned at the dry cleaners.
> 
> Also I can't believe I finally got something from the era where the Burberry Blanket scarves were on trend (Uh circa 2010, my mind is blurry), I remember Olivia Palermo wearing the cape version and I was like I want that, but in a scarf version. Now I have one


I remember that also! That was great!
t


----------



## pursegirl927

Hi all! Do you think this coat is real or fake? Thanks!


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> Burberry Brit has had some quality control issue - I think it has been discontinued - NOT CERTAIN.


Hi T,

"At a press conference on Tuesday in London, Christopher Bailey, Burberry's chief creative and chief executive officer, announced that by the end of 2016, all of the company's diffusion lines — that's Burberry Prorsum, Burberry London and Burberry Brit — will be consolidated under one label: Burberry."

https://fashionista.com/2015/11/burberry-consolidates-brands

Although from my experience the same factories are still making the stuff lol They still produce shirts and Trench coats from the Thailand factories, etc. I think the runway stuff still has the black label too but they all just say Burberry


----------



## terite

pursegirl927 said:


> Hi all! Do you think this coat is real or fake? Thanks!


Need clear close photos of all tags and labels, coat lying open, button.
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hi T,
> 
> "At a press conference on Tuesday in London, Christopher Bailey, Burberry's chief creative and chief executive officer, announced that by the end of 2016, all of the company's diffusion lines — that's Burberry Prorsum, Burberry London and Burberry Brit — will be consolidated under one label: Burberry."
> 
> https://fashionista.com/2015/11/burberry-consolidates-brands
> 
> Although from my experience the same factories are still making the stuff lol They still produce shirts and Trench coats from the Thailand factories, etc. I think the runway stuff still has the black label too but they all just say Burberry


Thanks for posting. 
It is a good idea I think.
t


----------



## Kmoon89

Hello everyone!  Hoping that I can get this wallet either authenticated or verified as not real before I contact the seller with good/not so good feedback.  Thank you ahead of time!


----------



## p0rkchop

Hi T,

Think this seller sold me a women’s coat advertised as men’s medium. It’s tagged size 44R 180/84Y

Is there anyway to prove it other than the fact that it’s way too small?


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Think this seller sold me a women’s coat advertised as men’s medium. It’s tagged size 44R 180/84Y
> 
> Is there anyway to prove it other than the fact that it’s way too small?



As far as I know, you can ALWAYS return things to ebay - you have to go through "item not as described." Even if the seller says no returns, you can still return. Does anyone know any more about that? It has been a while since I've had to return anything. 

I am not an expert on the UK sizing - but maybe you could give the armpit to armpit measurement - that should be quite different than men's - I have tried to see if men's/women's button up on different sides but that doesn't seem to be the case.
t


----------



## terite

Kmoon89 said:


> Hello everyone!  Hoping that I can get this wallet either authenticated or verified as not real before I contact the seller with good/not so good feedback.  Thank you ahead of time!
> View attachment 3998991
> View attachment 3998992
> View attachment 3998993
> View attachment 3998994
> View attachment 3998995
> View attachment 3998996
> View attachment 3998997



Don't give bad feedback before talking to the seller - always try to work things out first. 
Send clearer photos - you sent the right photos - but just get in closer -also the zipper pull and the engraving on the front. 
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> As far as I know, you can ALWAYS return things to ebay - you have to go through "item not as described." Even if the seller says no returns, you can still return. Does anyone know any more about that? It has been a while since I've had to return anything.
> 
> I am not an expert on the UK sizing - but maybe you could give the armpit to armpit measurement - that should be quite different than men's - I have tried to see if men's/women's button up on different sides but that doesn't seem to be the case.
> t


Ahh thanks for the help again T. Ya I couldn’t find any difference when I googled. 

Shoulders are 16.5 across and pit to pit is 17ish so obviously must be women’s. I bought it on Grailed but paid using PayPal so hopefully I can return it


----------



## LovetheLux

Hello t, was looking to buy this coat, but the label stopped me. I have never seen this kind of label, what do you think? Thank you!


----------



## TiteCath

The chain does not look good....


----------



## p0rkchop

LovetheLux said:


> Hello t, was looking to buy this coat, but the label stopped me. I have never seen this kind of label, what do you think? Thank you!


Do you have more pictures? That's a recent (maybe current) Burberry Prorsum/Runway label!


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Ahh thanks for the help again T. Ya I couldn’t find any difference when I googled.
> 
> Shoulders are 16.5 across and pit to pit is 17ish so obviously must be women’s. I bought it on Grailed but paid using PayPal so hopefully I can return it



Armpit to armpit is 17 inches ! So obviously that is a woman's and that is even small for a woman's medium - I would think just that measurement would be proof enough! 
Let us know how that works out.


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Hello t, was looking to buy this coat, but the label stopped me. I have never seen this kind of label, what do you think? Thank you!





LovetheLux said:


> Hello t, was looking to buy this coat, but the label stopped me. I have never seen this kind of label, what do you think? Thank you!


Send more photos - the label looks most like a Burberry Prorsum label so far (I agree with Porkchop) - the chain looks ok to me. What do the buttons say?
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> Armpit to armpit is 17 inches ! So obviously that is a woman's and that is even small for a woman's medium - I would think just that measurement would be proof enough!
> Let us know how that works out.


Will do! I did check Burberry official sizing and they do make a 44 in men’s and have it listed as XS. I’ve initiated the return through PayPal but the seller is being difficult.


----------



## Shz

Can some one kindly authenticate this Burberry scarf?? It’s being sold online so I can’t check the material. Thanks in advance xx


----------



## LovetheLux

Thank you guys! I don’t have the coat yet, photo from seller.


----------



## LovetheLux

terite said:


> Send more photos - the label looks most like a Burberry Prorsum label so far (I agree with Porkchop) - the chain looks ok to me. What do the buttons say?
> t


Sorry t, my reply was above this message.


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Thank you guys! I don’t have the coat yet, photo from seller.


Ok  send all the photos when you get the coat - 
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Will do! I did check Burberry official sizing and they do make a 44 in men’s and have it listed as XS. I’ve initiated the return through PayPal but the seller is being difficult.


Oh well, just deal with paypal and hopefully they can help you out - sometimes it is best to just go through the official channels.
t


----------



## Shz

Item: Burberry Scarf
Link: http://depop.com//manuelenriqueu-burberry-cashmere-scarf-genuine-burberry

Can someone kindly see this Scarf and give insight if it’s authentic or a fake? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks xx


----------



## LovetheLux

terite said:


> Ok  send all the photos when you get the coat -
> t


Will do, thank you t!


----------



## terite

Shz said:


> Item: Burberry Scarf
> Link: http://depop.com//manuelenriqueu-burberry-cashmere-scarf-genuine-burberry
> 
> Can someone kindly see this Scarf and give insight if it’s authentic or a fake? Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks xx


The link does not work for me. 
Need in focus photos of entire scarf, both labels all pages.
t


----------



## Shz

terite said:


> The link does not work for me.
> Need in focus photos of entire scarf, both labels all pages.
> t




Could be because it’s an app and they don’t have a website :/ 

The pictures on the app don’t zoom in either


----------



## Kmoon89

terite said:


> Don't give bad feedback before talking to the seller - always try to work things out first.
> Send clearer photos - you sent the right photos - but just get in closer -also the zipper pull and the engraving on the front.
> t


 Thank you for the feedback! The seller has 900+ ratings and is at 100%, so I'd definitely work with them if any issues were to come up.  I have attached some closer up photos and with flash this time, hopefully that makes them a little clearer.  Unfortunately, I was unable to get a good shot of anything under the zipper (but I don't see any engravings/logos on them).


----------



## Shhhabanova

Hey =) I would really appreciate if you could (please) take a look at this shawl for me  What do you think? =) 

Size is 100х184 cm

It is not from eBay (sold by a local seller here in my country), but I can provide a link if necessary.


----------



## terite

Kmoon89 said:


> Thank you for the feedback! The seller has 900+ ratings and is at 100%, so I'd definitely work with them if any issues were to come up.  I have attached some closer up photos and with flash this time, hopefully that makes them a little clearer.  Unfortunately, I was unable to get a good shot of anything under the zipper (but I don't see any engravings/logos on them).
> 
> View attachment 4000391
> View attachment 4000392
> View attachment 4000393
> View attachment 4000394
> View attachment 4000395
> View attachment 4000396
> View attachment 4000397
> View attachment 4000398
> View attachment 4000399


This looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Shhhabanova said:


> Hey =) I would really appreciate if you could (please) take a look at this shawl for me  What do you think? =)
> 
> Size is 100х184 cm
> 
> It is not from eBay (sold by a local seller here in my country), but I can provide a link if necessary.


Send a clear/close photo of the label
t


----------



## Shhhabanova

terite said:


> Send a clear/close photo of the label
> t


Thanks a lot for your reply, T! Here it is =)


----------



## ninfea

Hi, I’m curious if you’ve ever seen this before? And if you believe this to be authentic? the seller is explaining that it’s neither a shawl nor a bolero as the top is open and you can stick your hands in the openings but it’s closed at the bottom so you can’t stick your head through. I have a similar model with another brand and I kind of like it but I don’t want to buy anything fake so just want to be sure 
Appreciate any help I can get here.
Item Name: Burberry Bolero Poncho eller något liknande. Äkta. One size
Item Number: 304538259
Seller ID: peconike
Link: https://www.tradera.com/item/343848...ero-poncho-eller-nagot-liknande-akta-one-size


----------



## terite

Shhhabanova said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply, T! Here it is =)


Vintage - authentic
t


----------



## terite

ninfea said:


> Hi, I’m curious if you’ve ever seen this before? And if you believe this to be authentic? the seller is explaining that it’s neither a shawl nor a bolero as the top is open and you can stick your hands in the openings but it’s closed at the bottom so you can’t stick your head through. I have a similar model with another brand and I kind of like it but I don’t want to buy anything fake so just want to be sure
> Appreciate any help I can get here.
> Item Name: Burberry Bolero Poncho eller något liknande. Äkta. One size
> Item Number: 304538259
> Seller ID: peconike
> Link: https://www.tradera.com/item/343848...ero-poncho-eller-nagot-liknande-akta-one-size


I have never seen that before - the labels look good.
t


----------



## Shhhabanova

terite said:


> Vintage - authentic
> t


Thanks, T! You're the best =)


----------



## terite

Shhhabanova said:


> Thanks, T! You're the best =)


You are welcome!
t


----------



## p0rkchop

Hi T,

Hope you're having a nice day . I decided to expand my collection a little. The seller accepted my offer on this which was especially nice since I stacked it with the 20% coupon the other day lol It looks good to me but still wondering your opinion or if you see any Red Flags

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Fo...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

seller: danca_lo1e6bs
Item: 122963467818

There is a tag in the main inner pocket and a serial number and made in china tag in the main pouch that aren't pictured. I can add some more pictures if you see anything suspicious.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone. Is this authentic? Thank you in advance. 

Item name: Burberry Blue Label Wallet.
Where was it found: Thrift store.


----------



## miilia

Hi. Could you authenticate this coat? I suppose it is a vintage coat. Do you know which year it was produced? Is this coat for men or women?


----------



## BeenBurned

Hi there! I don't usually frequent the Burb subforum so I hope I'm posting correctly. 

I found a novacheck scarf at a thrift store and compared the label to @Addy's pictures here and the tag looks good. My concern is that the scarf isn't soft like cashmere. It may have been washed, thus the slight scratchiness. 

If more pictures are needed, please let me know. (Picture #3 is my attempt at getting the back side of the side tag.)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kmoon89

terite said:


> This looks good.
> t


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## mibb

Hello! Could someone help authenticate this heritage sandringham trench coat please? Thank you in advance!


----------



## mibb

Sorry for repeated pic in the previous post! Here's the pics of the back side and the belt buckle:


----------



## t4ntin

Hello, i'd love to know whether this item is legit, authentic, or not. Additionally, i'd like to know what is, more or less, the price of this. Or what was the retail. Couldn't find much about this bag.


----------



## anne_wingfield

Hello guys, could any of you who know this brand kindly let me know if this bag could actually be authentic? (It's a non-US listing, I found it on our local watered down version of ebay. If the link is still required, I'll add it)


----------



## impuntura

i seek your wisdom.picked up this purse today,impeccable stitching,real lamb etc.you can feel quality.
here is the conundrum ,main tag says made in italy.the smaller garment tag says made in china.
it gets even stranger,the garment code is correct ( CNQINCHOQIN ),so is the adress and all the other deets such as materials etc.
and yes burberry DOES make bags in china now,and that is the correct code when they are the CN stands for china is the code.
the confusion would be gone if thats all there was but what about that made in italy bit
so what gives?
i thank you in advance for any insight into this.


----------



## impuntura

a few more pics


----------



## Anna Haase

Can someone authenticate this Burberry trench? Thx


----------



## Torai189

Item name: Burberry London check international bi fold wallet
My wallet code ‘s CNDONHOUDON and the fabric inside the wallet dont have the burberry name on it just like my old burberry’s wallet, maybe they changed that


----------



## Anna Haase

Please help authenticate this. Thx


----------



## Anna Haase

Could someone check out my coat for me. Thx


----------



## SakuraSakura

Anna Haase said:


> Could someone check out my coat for me. Thx



You have to be patient as the authenticators have lives outside of this forum.


----------



## aagh

Hi please if anyone can tell me if this bag is authentic I would highly appreciate it thanks so much in advance


----------



## milkyoranges

Hello all Athenticators and Burberry fans!

Looking to get a authenticate on this jacket, in which I can only find one Bloomingdales link, 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Burberry Kenbrook Short Peplum Rain Jacket.

Thanks so much to everyone who tirelessly lurks these forums. Your eagle eyes and knowledge are much appreciated!


----------



## abigaile912

Please authenticate this wallet. 

I am interested in purchasing this wallet from Poshmark and I was hoping someone could authenticate it. 

Item name: Burberry Women's Wallet (specific name not mentioned) 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-Wallet-new-with-Tags-in-Box-5ab92952b7f72bc3ee86d53e
Photos are attached.


----------



## Alyssaanais

Can anyone authenticate these Burberry slides? Size 37.


----------



## Gravitsap

Dear authenticators, I am not sure you will authenticate this one, as it is in our local charity shop.. But any way I thought I ask for your opinion. It is a silk scarf. I have tried to take a few pictures. Thank you very much


----------



## Gravitsap

Hey, thank you so much for your response. I thought that handrolled edges is a good sign. I haven't got any more pictures at the moment, but will buy it tomorrow and submit for you to have a look. It is only £10 and my friend shop keeper will hold it for me. I just hate fakes and will keep it only if it is a real McCoy


----------



## impuntura

would appreciate if the purse i posted would be looked at,a bit time sensitive,thanks in advance


----------



## Inky_123

Hi, 
Could you please authenticate this trench coat?
Item Name:
Brand New Authentic Burberry US4/UK6/GER34 Women's Cotton Coat orig.$1795

Item Number: 112893793014
Seller ID:  fashionsf
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## LovetheLux

Just wondering if the authencation policies had changed or something? Authenticators aren’t been active recently, especially t. I hope everything goes well


----------



## lgpurselover

Please can you help me identify if this is a genuine Burberry bag?


----------



## p0rkchop

LovetheLux said:


> Just wondering if the authencation policies had changed or something? Authenticators aren’t been active recently, especially t. I hope everything goes well


I was trying to help but they deleted all my posts. I thought forums were about community and sharing information...


----------



## KBN3

Authentic?


----------



## margotgenieys

Hello everyone! I found this dress on the unitedwardrobe. The seller told me it was an authentic Burberry one, but the price makes me sceptical (40€) and not sure at all about the athenticity. I don’t really know about fake pieces or real ones, so I’m asking you☺️☺️ 
(sorry for my English I’m from France). 
Thank you for your future advices! 
Here is the link to the ad: https://unitedwardrobe.com/nl/product/5362568


----------



## runcocorun3

Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Hobo
In my posession
Comments: This is the first Burberry purse I've purchased so I'm far from an expert. Any help determining if it's authenticate would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Hope you're having a nice day . I decided to expand my collection a little. The seller accepted my offer on this which was especially nice since I stacked it with the 20% coupon the other day lol It looks good to me but still wondering your opinion or if you see any Red Flags
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Foster-Check-Canvas-Messenger-Bag/122963467818?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> seller: danca_lo1e6bs
> Item: 122963467818
> 
> There is a tag in the main inner pocket and a serial number and made in china tag in the main pouch that aren't pictured. I can add some more pictures if you see anything suspicious.


I need to see the Made in tag and the serial number.
t


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone. Is this authentic? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Burberry Blue Label Wallet.
> Where was it found: Thrift store.


It is fake. 
t


----------



## terite

miilia said:


> Hi. Could you authenticate this coat? I suppose it is a vintage coat. Do you know which year it was produced? Is this coat for men or women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005619
> 
> View attachment 4005622
> View attachment 4005621
> View attachment 4005616
> View attachment 4005620


Authentic - vintage
Does the size say 10 Reg? then that implies women's - but the styling implies Men's - have someone try it on.
It looks like 1990 ish?
t


----------



## terite

BeenBurned said:


> Hi there! I don't usually frequent the Burb subforum so I hope I'm posting correctly.
> 
> I found a novacheck scarf at a thrift store and compared the label to @Addy's pictures here and the tag looks good. My concern is that the scarf isn't soft like cashmere. It may have been washed, thus the slight scratchiness.
> 
> If more pictures are needed, please let me know. (Picture #3 is my attempt at getting the back side of the side tag.)
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4006544
> View attachment 4006545
> View attachment 4006546


Tag looks off to me - yes it looks washed.
Cashmere should be very soft.
The label should be blue not black
t


----------



## terite

Kmoon89 said:


> Thank you so much!!!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

mibb said:


> Sorry for repeated pic in the previous post! Here's the pics of the back side and the belt buckle:
> View attachment 4009446
> View attachment 4009447


Everything looks good here.
Authentic
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> I need to see the Made in tag and the serial number.
> t


Welcome back T! 
Okay, I'll get some pictures tonight of the bag.

I also bought a Scarf and was hoping you could authenticate. It's real cashmere as far as I can tell. Do you see anything suspicious? 

https://www.grailed.com/listings/4235067-Burberry-Burberry-Check-Scarf


----------



## terite

t4ntin said:


> Hello, i'd love to know whether this item is legit, authentic, or not. Additionally, i'd like to know what is, more or less, the price of this. Or what was the retail. Couldn't find much about this bag.
> View attachment 4009492
> View attachment 4009492
> View attachment 4009494
> View attachment 4009492
> View attachment 4009492
> View attachment 4009494
> View attachment 4009495
> View attachment 4009496
> View attachment 4009497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009498
> View attachment 4009499


Can you retake the photos - clear/straight on
t


----------



## terite

anne_wingfield said:


> Hello guys, could any of you who know this brand kindly let me know if this bag could actually be authentic? (It's a non-US listing, I found it on our local watered down version of ebay. If the link is still required, I'll add it)
> 
> View attachment 4009513
> View attachment 4009514
> View attachment 4009515
> View attachment 4009516
> View attachment 4009517
> View attachment 4009518


Need to see interior, all tags, better photo of the outside creed, zipper
t


----------



## terite

impuntura said:


> a few more pics
> View attachment 4010063
> View attachment 4010064
> View attachment 4010065
> View attachment 4010066
> View attachment 4010067
> View attachment 4010068


Looks mixed up to me - the main tag looks off, so does the style - the made in Italy/China is not right. 
Inside stitching looks odd too.
Feet are wrong.
t


----------



## terite

KBN3 said:


> Authentic?


Vintage Nova Check from about 2002 - genuine.
I still love those bags.
t


----------



## terite

runcocorun3 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Hobo
> In my posession
> Comments: This is the first Burberry purse I've purchased so I'm far from an expert. Any help determining if it's authenticate would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
> View attachment 4028056
> 
> View attachment 4028057
> View attachment 4028054
> View attachment 4028058
> View attachment 4028060
> View attachment 4028061
> View attachment 4028063
> View attachment 4028064


Authentic.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> I need to see the Made in tag and the serial number.
> t


The corners are worn through
t


----------



## terite

Anna Haase said:


> Can someone authenticate this Burberry trench? Thx


Sure - send photos
t


----------



## terite

Torai189 said:


> View attachment 4010450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry London check international bi fold wallet
> My wallet code ‘s CNDONHOUDON and the fabric inside the wallet dont have the burberry name on it just like my old burberry’s wallet, maybe they changed that
> View attachment 4010451
> View attachment 4010450
> 
> View attachment 4010440
> View attachment 4010441
> View attachment 4010442
> 
> View attachment 4010443
> View attachment 4010444


Need to see the serial number - the paper tags
t


----------



## terite

Anna Haase said:


> Please help authenticate this. Thx


Authentic - vintage - made in USA - nice
t


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> You have to be patient as the authenticators have lives outside of this forum.


Thank you SakuraSakura
I always respond when I get a notice in my email - I didn't get a notice for a while - I must have clicked it in my phone.
t


----------



## terite

aagh said:


> Hi please if anyone can tell me if this bag is authentic I would highly appreciate it thanks so much in advance


Need to see interior - all stamps, labels
t


----------



## terite

milkyoranges said:


> Hello all Athenticators and Burberry fans!
> 
> Looking to get a authenticate on this jacket, in which I can only find one Bloomingdales link,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015480
> View attachment 4015481
> View attachment 4015482
> View attachment 4015483
> View attachment 4015484
> View attachment 4015486
> View attachment 4015487
> View attachment 4015488
> View attachment 4015489
> 
> Burberry Kenbrook Short Peplum Rain Jacket.
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone who tirelessly lurks these forums. Your eagle eyes and knowledge are much appreciated!


This looks good.
t


----------



## terite

abigaile912 said:


> Please authenticate this wallet.
> 
> I am interested in purchasing this wallet from Poshmark and I was hoping someone could authenticate it.
> 
> Item name: Burberry Women's Wallet (specific name not mentioned)
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-Wallet-new-with-Tags-in-Box-5ab92952b7f72bc3ee86d53e
> Photos are attached.
> View attachment 4015523
> View attachment 4015524
> View attachment 4015525
> View attachment 4015526
> View attachment 4015527
> View attachment 4015528


The link does not work - your photos will not enlarge.
Please try again - meanwhile don't pay - the text looks small - the box looks odd.
t


----------



## terite

Alyssaanais said:


> Can anyone authenticate these Burberry slides? Size 37.


Genuine shoes
t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> Dear authenticators, I am not sure you will authenticate this one, as it is in our local charity shop.. But any way I thought I ask for your opinion. It is a silk scarf. I have tried to take a few pictures. Thank you very much


That is genuine. Yes the hand rolled edges and silk - lovely. Ten pounds - great - grab it.
t


----------



## terite

Inky_123 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please authenticate this trench coat?
> Item Name:
> Brand New Authentic Burberry US4/UK6/GER34 Women's Cotton Coat orig.$1795
> 
> Item Number: 112893793014
> Seller ID:  fashionsf
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Authentic-Burberry-US4-UK6-GER34-Womens-Cotton-Coat-orig-1795/112893793014?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!


That does not look right to me
t


----------



## terite

lgpurselover said:


> Please can you help me identify if this is a genuine Burberry bag?


You can send more than one photo - looks all wrong to me though.
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone - just let me know.
If you don't hear from me for a day or two - send me message - it means that I have stopped getting notices that there have been posts.
Thanks!
(I don't skip or ignore any posts, so if one got missed - just let me know the number or repost)
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> If I have missed anyone - just let me know.
> If you don't hear from me for a day or two - send me message - it means that I have stopped getting notices that there have been posts.
> Thanks!
> (I don't skip or ignore any posts, so if one got missed - just let me know the number or repost)
> t


Could you check the scarf I just posted? Please and thank you
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/page-687#post-32198487


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Welcome back T!
> Okay, I'll get some pictures tonight of the bag.
> 
> I also bought a Scarf and was hoping you could authenticate. It's real cashmere as far as I can tell. Do you see anything suspicious?
> 
> https://www.grailed.com/listings/4235067-Burberry-Burberry-Check-Scarf


Thanks for your patience.
Genuine
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> Thanks for your patience.
> Genuine
> t


Awesome! You really are the best and you’ve helped me so much


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Awesome! You really are the best and you’ve helped me so much


Thanks! And you are welcome!
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> I need to see the Made in tag and the serial number.
> t


Hi T,

Here are the requested photos. Corners are worn but not all the way through. Bag looks pretty nice and I paid a lot less than the ebay price. Looks good to me but would love your opinion


----------



## Gravitsap

terite said:


> That is genuine. Yes the hand rolled edges and silk - lovely. Ten pounds - great - grab it.
> t


thank you so much , Terite, I love my new silk square


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Here are the requested photos. Corners are worn but not all the way through. Bag looks pretty nice and I paid a lot less than the ebay price. Looks good to me but would love your opinion


These photos look good.
t


----------



## terite

Gravitsap said:


> thank you so much , Terite, I love my new silk square


Nice find! You are welcome.
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> These photos look good.
> t


Thanks again! Love my Burberry collection


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thanks again! Love my Burberry collection


You are welcome!
t


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> It is fake.
> t


Thank you very much.


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you very much.


You are welcome
t


----------



## Fabo0o

please, can somebody authenticate that Burberry polo?


----------



## sacha1009

Hi..can u pls authenticate this for me..thank u very much!
Title: *BURBERRY BU9100 Women's Watch Silver
Seller's Name: snoopypaw*
Item #' 273149396869
Link :https://www.ebay.com/itm/273149396869?ViewItem=&item=273149396869


----------



## terite

Fabo0o said:


> please, can somebody authenticate that Burberry polo?


Photos are too blurry for me - try again.
t


----------



## terite

sacha1009 said:


> Hi..can u pls authenticate this for me..thank u very much!
> Title: *BURBERRY BU9100 Women's Watch Silver
> Seller's Name: snoopypaw*
> Item #' 273149396869
> Link :https://www.ebay.com/itm/273149396869?ViewItem=&item=273149396869


Everything looks good
t


----------



## Fabo0o

terite said:


> Photos are too blurry for me - try again.
> t



Sorry, T
I took new photos


----------



## LovetheLux

Hello t, it’s so great to see you’re back!
Can I please ask for your opinion? Last photo shown the inside lined sleeves. Thank you


----------



## terite

Fabo0o said:


> Sorry, T
> I took new photos


The burberry tag looks wrong to me
t


----------



## Fabo0o

terite said:


> The burberry tag looks wrong to me
> t



So, it's fake?
Thanks T


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Hello t, it’s so great to see you’re back!
> Can I please ask for your opinion? Last photo shown the inside lined sleeves. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032913
> View attachment 4032922
> View attachment 4032923
> View attachment 4032932
> View attachment 4032942
> View attachment 4032943
> View attachment 4032945
> View attachment 4032951


Everything looks good
t


----------



## terite

Fabo0o said:


> So, it's fake?
> Thanks T


The tag that says Burberry - sewn to the inside seam - that looks wrong - your photo is taken on an angle - can you get a clear/straight on photo of that tag? Showing the name clearly? And a photo of the item.
t


----------



## Fabo0o

terite said:


> The tag that says Burberry - sewn to the inside seam - that looks wrong - your photo is taken on an angle - can you get a clear/straight on photo of that tag? Showing the name clearly? And a photo of the item.
> t



this tag?


----------



## LovetheLux

terite said:


> Everything looks good
> t


Thank you!


----------



## alden88

Hello there,

Good morning. Please authenticate this Burberry scarf for me. Thank you and have a wonderful day ahead.

ITEM NAME: Large NWT CASHMERE BURBERRY SCARF Camel Nova Check Plaid Fringed Muffler Throw
ITEM NUMBER: 5045334735421
SELLER: thepoloexchange

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-NWT-CASHMERE-BURBERRY-SCARF-Camel-Nova-Check-Plaid-Fringed-Muffler-Throw/142754009615?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

Fabo0o said:


> this tag?


The tags look wrong to me - I don't think it is your photos - I think the tags are blurry and not crisp as they should be.
t


----------



## terite

LovetheLux said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

alden88 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Good morning. Please authenticate this Burberry scarf for me. Thank you and have a wonderful day ahead.
> 
> ITEM NAME: Large NWT CASHMERE BURBERRY SCARF Camel Nova Check Plaid Fringed Muffler Throw
> ITEM NUMBER: 5045334735421
> SELLER: thepoloexchange
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-NWT-CASHMERE-BURBERRY-SCARF-Camel-Nova-Check-Plaid-Fringed-Muffler-Throw/142754009615?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


A very obvious (to me) fake - return it through paypal/ebay - and report it.
I reported the link. 
Let us know how that goes - 
t


----------



## alden88

terite said:


> A very obvious (to me) fake - return it through paypal/ebay - and report it.
> I reported the link.
> Let us know how that goes -
> t



Thank you. Im going to let you know.


----------



## alden88

Please authenticate another Burberry scarf for me. Thanks a lot. Really appreciate it.

ITEM NAME: BURBERRY scarf very large cashmere 100%
ITEM NUMBER: 253540415675
SELLER NAME: fruhlinglboyfriend

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-scarf-very-large-cashmere-100/253540415675?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

alden88 said:


> Thank you. Im going to let you know.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

alden88 said:


> Please authenticate another Burberry scarf for me. Thanks a lot. Really appreciate it.
> 
> ITEM NAME: BURBERRY scarf very large cashmere 100%
> ITEM NUMBER: 253540415675
> SELLER NAME: fruhlinglboyfriend
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-scarf-very-large-cashmere-100/253540415675?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Another fake one  - please report that - this seller has sold a few fakes and gotten positive feedback on them - oh my - and has a few other fakes listed.
t


----------



## alden88

terite said:


> Another fake one  - please report that - this seller has sold a few fakes and gotten positive feedback on them - oh my - and has a few other fakes listed.
> t



Oh I will. Thanks so much for your help T. Have a blessed day


----------



## terite

alden88 said:


> Oh I will. Thanks so much for your help T. Have a blessed day


You are welcome
t


----------



## sacha1009

terite said:


> Everything looks good
> t


woohhoo..thank u very much Ms. T..U r so awesome...god bless!


----------



## terite

sacha1009 said:


> woohhoo..thank u very much Ms. T..U r so awesome...god bless!


You are welcome!


----------



## Couture-Hag

Item Name: Vintage Burberry Tote Handbag Purse - Classic Nova Check Plaid - Waterproof
Item Number: 263591593567
Seller ID: all_hat
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bu...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Kindly help me authenticate this tote. Thank you in advance!


----------



## rayon22

Burberry Shirt in Black / Real or not?
Thanks


----------



## Xyz3854

Hello! New here  - looks like someone else beat me to it, but could someone kindly authenticate this jacket? And also, does anyone know the name of this style? Thank you! 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Brit-Navy-Button-Front-Quilted-Jacket-5aa80efd33162742227dd401


----------



## terite

Couture-Hag said:


> Item Name: Vintage Burberry Tote Handbag Purse - Classic Nova Check Plaid - Waterproof
> Item Number: 263591593567
> Seller ID: all_hat
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Burberry-Tote-Handbag-Purse-Classic-Nova-Check-Plaid-Waterproof/263591593567?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this tote. Thank you in advance!


autentic
t


----------



## terite

Xyz3854 said:


> Hello! New here  - looks like someone else beat me to it, but could someone kindly authenticate this jacket? And also, does anyone know the name of this style? Thank you!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Brit-Navy-Button-Front-Quilted-Jacket-5aa80efd33162742227dd401


genuine
t


----------



## terite

rayon22 said:


> Burberry Shirt in Black / Real or not?
> Thanks


Send a clearer photo of the content tag - the page that says "Burberry" taken straight on
t


----------



## Xyz3854

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you!!


----------



## terite

Xyz3854 said:


> Thank you!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## rayon22

terite said:


> Send a clearer photo of the content tag - the page that says "Burberry" taken straight on
> t


Is this here okay?
with flash and without


----------



## terite

rayon22 said:


> Is this here okay?
> with flash and without


These photos look good to me
t


----------



## rayon22

terite said:


> These photos look good to me
> t


Thanks Terite!
So that means the Shirt is Genuine? 
did you see the little bit crooked Button hole on the wrist pattern etc.


----------



## terite

rayon22 said:


> Thanks Terite!
> So that means the Shirt is Genuine?
> did you see the little bit crooked Button hole on the wrist pattern etc.


Burberry Britt could have a minor quality control issues - I can't see any authenticity concerns.
t
(Feel free to seek a second opinion)


----------



## rayon22

terite said:


> Burberry Britt could have a minor quality control issues - I can't see any authenticity concerns.
> t
> (Feel free to seek a second opinion)



Okay thanks.
I tought the Button Hole needs to be on the Other side.(Because ive never seen it like on my shirt on the Burberry website)
But im probably wrong.
I can only get a second opinion in a Burberry Store right?


----------



## Kyle_Kay

Item name: Burberrys 
Link: Couldn’t find one 
Photos: Attached 
Can you help me authenticate this? I believe it may be vintage. Thank you!


----------



## runcocorun3

terite said:


> Authentic.
> t



Thank you!


----------



## terite

rayon22 said:


> Okay thanks.
> I tought the Button Hole needs to be on the Other side.(Because ive never seen it like on my shirt on the Burberry website)
> But im probably wrong.
> I can only get a second opinion in a Burberry Store right?


Authenticate4U and Fakespotters are two that I know of
t


----------



## terite

Kyle_Kay said:


> Item name: Burberrys
> Link: Couldn’t find one
> Photos: Attached
> Can you help me authenticate this? I believe it may be vintage. Thank you!


Authentic - yes vintage - love that symbol - Shelter Under the Burberry
t


----------



## terite

runcocorun3 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## irmaka

Hello! Could you please authenticate this Kensington trench?
Item name: Burberry Kensington
Item number: 273107648621
Seller: syla5277
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/1795-New-Bur...at-size-6-US-/273107648621#vi__app-cvip-panel

Here are the pics I took today


----------



## terite

irmaka said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this Kensington trench?
> Item name: Burberry Kensington
> Item number: 273107648621
> Seller: syla5277
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/1795-New-Bur...at-size-6-US-/273107648621#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Here are the pics I took today
> View attachment 4035728
> View attachment 4035729
> View attachment 4035730
> View attachment 4035731
> View attachment 4035732
> View attachment 4035733
> View attachment 4035734
> View attachment 4035735
> View attachment 4035736


Lets see all pieces of the content tag, all pieces of the fabric tags. The back of the collar (underside) and another shot of the main burberry tag.
t


----------



## rayon22

terite said:


> Authenticate4U and Fakespotters are two that I know of
> t


Thanks Terite!


----------



## sajjn

Burberry Poloshirt

https://www.ebay.de/i/372277247226?ul_noapp=true

Is this real or a fake one?


----------



## terite

rayon22 said:


> Thanks Terite!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

sajjn said:


> Burberry Poloshirt
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/i/372277247226?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Is this real or a fake one?


Pics are very small - but looks fake to me
t


----------



## sajjn

terite said:


> Pics are very small - but looks fake to me
> t


Oh okay well
But is mine then even real ?


----------



## statquant

The only size tag was found in left pocket.  Reads 6 REG 3060  and TREL.  There is a loose long thread that wasn't cut on the outer sleeve.  Also, the side linings do not line up with center plaids even at underarm (this is an a-line car coat... appears to be Camden).  Buttons in back but missing the attachment that would be neck warmer if buttoned in front.


----------



## terite

sajjn said:


> Oh okay well
> But is mine then even real ?


Send clear/close photos of the content tags - right way up
t


----------



## pursebloguser9876

I am thinking of buying https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-4048250.html, would anyone be able to help me find out if it is authentic before I could buy? Appreciate any help/advise. The item number on burberry website is 40482501 (https://us.burberry.com/house-checkleather-wallet-with-chain-p40482501), whereas it is 4048250 at Jomashop (missing 1 at the end)


----------



## terite

pursebloguser9876 said:


> I am thinking of buying https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-4048250.html, would anyone be able to help me find out if it is authentic before I could buy? Appreciate any help/advise. The item number on burberry website is 40482501 (https://us.burberry.com/house-checkleather-wallet-with-chain-p40482501), whereas it is 4048250 at Jomashop (missing 1 at the end)


Without detailed photos of serial number - interior - stamps - I can't say for sure
t


----------



## sajjn

terite said:


> Send clear/close photos of the content tags - right way up
> t



Here are better photos of my Blue & Red Polo i send also the red one's because everything is the same  on both (Logo stitching Burberry Tag on the Neck etc)

Thank you!


----------



## terite

sajjn said:


> Here are better photos of my Blue & Red Polo i send also the red one's because everything is the same  on both (Logo stitching Burberry Tag on the Neck etc)
> 
> Thank you!


I think they are both ok
t


----------



## sajjn

terite said:


> I think they are both ok
> t


Thanks=)


----------



## Tom1236

My brother bought this scarf on Grailed , seller said it’s 100% authentic but he don’t have tags or receipt , I would what to now if it is authentic Burberry scarf , thanks


----------



## terite

sajjn said:


> Thanks=)


YOu are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Tom1236 said:


> My brother bought this scarf on Grailed , seller said it’s 100% authentic but he don’t have tags or receipt , I would what to now if it is authentic Burberry scarf , thanks


Sellers always say it is 100% authentic so it is good to check here.
This IS genuine.
Authentic
t


----------



## Gracie123

Hey there! Could I get some help with this please?


----------



## terite

Gracie123 said:


> Hey there! Could I get some help with this please?


authentic
t


----------



## Mypursee

Hi there, I would greatly appreciate if you can help me find the authenticity of this scarf I just bought. Thank you In advance


----------



## Mypursee

Mypursee said:


> Hi there, I would greatly appreciate if you can help me find the authenticity of this scarf I just bought. Thank you In advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040346
> View attachment 4040347
> View attachment 4040348
> View attachment 4040349
> View attachment 4040350
> View attachment 4040351
> View attachment 4040352
> View attachment 4040353
> View attachment 4040354


----------



## Tom1236

Hey Bro 
I’m sorry but I think your scarf is not authentic, Burberry always put tags horizontally and scarfs are made in Scotland not in Italy


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Dear,
Could you please take a look at this one.
Love your great work!!!
Item Name: mini Burberry bag


----------



## Vivejka

Can you please authenticate this?

I don’t remember if I bought it or its a GWP - Gift with purchase. 

Thank you very much! [emoji4]

Item: Burberry pouch
	

		
			
		

		
	












Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## alden88

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf from Ebay. I hope this time its not a knockoff. Fingers crossed. Thank you in advance.

ITEM NAME: Authentic Burberry Giant Exploded Linen Check Scarf
ITEM NUMBER: 123083099152
SELLER ID: go2grace11
LINK: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648


----------



## irmaka

terite said:


> Lets see all pieces of the content tag, all pieces of the fabric tags. The back of the collar (underside) and another shot of the main burberry tag.
> t


Hello again, here are the additional pics (hope they are what you asked for)










Here is my previous message also:


irmaka said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this Kensington trench?
> Item name: Burberry Kensington
> Item number: 273107648621
> Seller: syla5277
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/1795-New-Bur...at-size-6-US-/273107648621#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Here are the pics I took today
> View attachment 4035728
> View attachment 4035729
> View attachment 4035730
> View attachment 4035731
> View attachment 4035732
> View attachment 4035733
> View attachment 4035734
> View attachment 4035735
> View attachment 4035736


----------



## missy_capri

Hi, 
Please authenticate this bag for me. 
Item Name : Burberry Canterbury Tote Bag 
Link : none 
Photos: as provided. 

Thank you in advanced~!


----------



## marthike

URGENT, I need to make a paypal claim

Can someone please verify this Scarf I bought on Ebay. Thank you so much in advance.

I have a high suspicion that it is fake because the bleed on the scarf is teriable


----------



## terite

statquant said:


> The only size tag was found in left pocket.  Reads 6 REG 3060  and TREL.  There is a loose long thread that wasn't cut on the outer sleeve.  Also, the side linings do not line up with center plaids even at underarm (this is an a-line car coat... appears to be Camden).  Buttons in back but missing the attachment that would be neck warmer if buttoned in front.


This is a vintage item - authentic - if you send a photo of the back of the blue tag on the inside seam, maybe I can tell you a bit more - also size tag in focus.
t


----------



## marthike

Mypursee said:


> View attachment 4040355
> View attachment 4040356
> View attachment 4040357
> View attachment 4040358





Tom1236 said:


> Hey Bro
> I’m sorry but I think your scarf is not authentic, Burberry always put tags horizontally and scarfs are made in Scotland not in Italy



I know I am not an authenticator but that is real. I have that exact scarf from the burberry outlet. I think its a outlet scarf, it is made in Italy and the tag is correct.


----------



## terite

Mypursee said:


> View attachment 4040355
> View attachment 4040356
> View attachment 4040357
> View attachment 4040358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Mypursee said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040355
> View attachment 4040356
> View attachment 4040357
> View attachment 4040358
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Tom did not like the placement of the Burberry tag (it is on sideways) and he is right. The other tag is ok - made in Italy for a wool scarf is ok - not all Burberry scarves were made in Scotland - but these days the wool scarves come from Scotland. (Check your closets - lots of scarves from England/Scotland/Italy). But the paper tag says the color is camel check - so that is not right either.
> Not sure what is going on there - what else do you know about it? Does it feel like wool - the design looks good. How is the paper tag attached?
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

missy_capri said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this bag for me.
> Item Name : Burberry Canterbury Tote Bag
> Link : none
> Photos: as provided.
> 
> Thank you in advanced~!


Looks fake - you could send some clear photos of tags and labels and I could say more - so far - looks all wrong to me. (Color is wrong that little stamp is hard to see - looks wrong - carrier bag is wrong)
t


----------



## terite

marthike said:


> URGENT, I need to make a paypal claim
> 
> Can someone please verify this Scarf I bought on Ebay. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> I have a high suspicion that it is fake because the bleed on the scarf is teriable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046405
> View attachment 4046415
> View attachment 4046406
> View attachment 4046407
> View attachment 4046408


Photos too small for me to say - send clear/close photos of all tags and labels and entire scarf laid out. 
t


----------



## marthike

terite said:


> Photos too small for me to say - send clear/close photos of all tags and labels and entire scarf laid out.
> t



The wash tag is a bit faded. Here are the new pictures not compressed. The Burberry tag, left side stitching is not straight but I dont know how good burberry are at checking their items.


----------



## terite

marthike said:


> The wash tag is a bit faded. Here are the new pictures not compressed. The Burberry tag, left side stitching is not straight but I dont know how good burberry are at checking their items.


Sent a PM - also - send the ebay link, the plastic piece and a photo of the inside of the folded down part of the fabric label.
t


----------



## marthike

terite said:


> Sent a PM - also - send the ebay link, the plastic piece and a photo of the inside of the folded down part of the fabric label.
> t



This is the ebay link (however, the seller didn't use the picture of the scarf they sent me) - Which is also why I think its a fake. I can normally tell a fake from a real but this item is killing me. When I said bleeding, I mean how the black is blending into the other colours, all the colours is blending in, they are not very clean lines like the burberry website. I dont know, I heard real burberry cashmere has this problem too.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/burberry-cashmere-unisex-scarf-brand-new-with-tags-classic-design/222915701876?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

The photos were taken again by me because the first set were a bit blurry thats why they look different, the light changed a bit.


----------



## marthike

Finally to add some info, on page 4 of the washing tag it says 3929522 / *66R *but on the paper tag it says *67Q*
I have a wool burberry scarf from the real store and on their they match, so I am not sure if this is normal or not.


----------



## terite

marthike said:


> Finally to add some info, on page 4 of the washing tag it says 3929522 / *66R *but on the paper tag it says *67Q*
> I have a wool burberry scarf from the real store and on their they match, so I am not sure if this is normal or not.


Sent a message
t


----------



## Vivejka

Can you please authenticate these old pieces?
Thank you very very much!

Item name: Burberry Lambswool Scarf

Seller: N/A

I took the photos









Item name: Burberry Square Scarf








Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## terite

Vivejka said:


> Can you please authenticate these old pieces?
> Thank you very very much!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Lambswool Scarf
> 
> Seller: N/A
> 
> I took the photos
> 
> View attachment 4047371
> 
> View attachment 4047372
> View attachment 4047373
> View attachment 4047374
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry Square Scarf
> 
> View attachment 4047376
> View attachment 4047377
> View attachment 4047379
> View attachment 4047380
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Two vintage pieces - one from when Burberry was Burberrys. Nice "sheltering under the Burberrys" silk scarf. Classic nova check scarf that is at least 10 years old
t


----------



## Vivejka

terite said:


> Two vintage pieces - one from when Burberry was Burberrys. Nice "sheltering under the Burberrys" silk scarf. Classic nova check scarf that is at least 10 years old
> t



Glad to know they’re both authentic.
Thank you very much for your help and for the info. Much Appreciated. [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## terite

Vivejka said:


> Glad to know they’re both authentic.
> Thank you very much for your help and for the info. Much Appreciated. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


You are welcome.
t


----------



## alden88

Hi Ms. T,

I know you're busy and I'm so sorry to bother you. But I need your help once again regarding post #: 10398. I need your expert opinion since I have been fooled twice by ebay selllers stating that their Burberry scarves were authentic when in fact they were knockoffs and you helped me with those. Hope you can help me again. Thank you so much.

❤Alden


----------



## terite

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Dear,
> Could you please take a look at this one.
> Love your great work!!!
> Item Name: mini Burberry bag


Sorry I seemed to have missed these:
Authentic haymarket check from about 2002
t


----------



## terite

Vivejka said:


> Can you please authenticate this?
> 
> I don’t remember if I bought it or its a GWP - Gift with purchase.
> 
> Thank you very much! [emoji4]
> 
> Item: Burberry pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043310
> View attachment 4043311
> View attachment 4043312
> View attachment 4043314
> View attachment 4043316
> View attachment 4043317
> View attachment 4043327
> View attachment 4043331
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


This looks correct.
t


----------



## terite

alden88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf from Ebay. I hope this time its not a knockoff. Fingers crossed. Thank you in advance.
> 
> ITEM NAME: Authentic Burberry Giant Exploded Linen Check Scarf
> ITEM NUMBER: 123083099152
> SELLER ID: go2grace11
> LINK: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Giant-Exploded-Linen-Check-Scarf/123083099152?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648


Did you receive it? Send clear/close photos of the tags and labels when you get it.
t


----------



## terite

irmaka said:


> Hello again, here are the additional pics (hope they are what you asked for)
> View attachment 4044924
> View attachment 4044925
> View attachment 4044926
> View attachment 4044927
> View attachment 4044929
> View attachment 4044930
> View attachment 4044931
> View attachment 4044933
> 
> 
> Here is my previous message also:


All of these photos look good.
t


----------



## terite

alden88 said:


> Hi Ms. T,
> 
> I know you're busy and I'm so sorry to bother you. But I need your help once again regarding post #: 10398. I need your expert opinion since I have been fooled twice by ebay selllers stating that their Burberry scarves were authentic when in fact they were knockoffs and you helped me with those. Hope you can help me again. Thank you so much.
> 
> ❤Alden


Thanks for asking - sorry that I missed your post - I never mean to skip anyone - so when I do - just let me know. No red flags but clear/close photos needed to be sure - send them when the item arrives.
t


----------



## nami747

Hello. Would I be able to get this authenticated?  This is my first Heritage trench and I'm hoping it looks good.  Thank you very much!

Item Name: Classic Burberry Trench Coat - Sandringham - Medium - Honey - US6 UK8
Item Number: 202297593878
Seller ID: flowerdw98 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Bu...1Ebt2fh2Y%2F%2Bn6jR10%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## irmaka

terite said:


> All of these photos look good.
> t


Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

irmaka said:


> Thanks so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

nami747 said:


> Hello. Would I be able to get this authenticated?  This is my first Heritage trench and I'm hoping it looks good.  Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Classic Burberry Trench Coat - Sandringham - Medium - Honey - US6 UK8
> Item Number: 202297593878
> Seller ID: flowerdw98
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Burberry-Trench-Coat-Sandringham-Medium-Honey-US6-UK8-/202297593878?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=waXopyUq591Ebt2fh2Y%2F%2Bn6jR10%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Do NOT bid on any of these trench coats without seeing all the tags - some of the tags have been very expertly faked. 
This listing does NOT show the content tags - do not bid.
This seller has sold a fake Burberry trench coat in the recent past - only has 14 feedback.
t


----------



## nami747

terite said:


> Do NOT bid on any of these trench coats without seeing all the tags - some of the tags have been very expertly faked.
> This listing does NOT show the content tags - do not bid.
> This seller has sold a fake Burberry trench coat in the recent past - only has 14 feedback.
> t


Thank you very much for letting me know.  Appreciate the quick response.


----------



## jackholly

Hey, I just bought this scarf from a local second-hand store and I'm pretty sure it is fake, but I thought I would upload anyway )))) any help would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Vivejka

terite said:


> This looks correct.
> t



Thank you for your reply [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## terite

nami747 said:


> Thank you very much for letting me know.  Appreciate the quick response.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Vivejka said:


> Thank you for your reply [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

jackholly said:


> Hey, I just bought this scarf from a local second-hand store and I'm pretty sure it is fake, but I thought I would upload anyway )))) any help would be greatly appreciated !
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048641
> View attachment 4048642
> View attachment 4048643
> View attachment 4048644
> View attachment 4048645
> View attachment 4048646


I wish I could handle (examine) that item - the really old Burberry scarves with a label like that would not be that size or that color or have that long thin fringe. And they would look older/thinner. The fringe would not be such a tight twist. 

I have a really old one - I can post it next week.
So - I don't know exactly what you have there. Design placement looks good - fringe looks too skinny. Does it feel like wool?
t


----------



## alden88

terite said:


> Did you receive it? Send clear/close photos of the tags and labels when you get it.
> t


Hi Ms. T,

I just got the scarf today. Here are the photos. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## terite

alden88 said:


> Hi Ms. T,
> 
> I just got the scarf today. Here are the photos. Thank you again for your help.


Looks good
t


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi everyone, I need your help to authenticate this bag, thank you in advance 
Item Name: Sac Burberry Vintage 
Item Number: 323221032804
Seller ID: jully.06
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Burberr...m=323221032804&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


----------



## Nubian1535

Hello can you help Authenticate this Burberry banner medium house check bag


----------



## jackholly

terite said:


> I wish I could handle (examine) that item - the really old Burberry scarves with a label like that would not be that size or that color or have that long thin fringe. And they would look older/thinner. The fringe would not be such a tight twist.
> 
> I have a really old one - I can post it next week.
> So - I don't know exactly what you have there. Design placement looks good - fringe looks too skinny. Does it feel like wool?
> t



Yeah, it definitely feels like wool! You posting that would be v helpful, ty for ur help so far as well!!!!!


----------



## terite

Houdhoud said:


> Hi everyone, I need your help to authenticate this bag, thank you in advance
> Item Name: Sac Burberry Vintage
> Item Number: 323221032804
> Seller ID: jully.06
> Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Burberry-Vintage/323221032804?_trkparms=aid=777003&algo=DISCL.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140620091512&meid=4be768e5c98644b69058b087b11996d1&pid=100009&rk=6&rkt=10&sd=273171350576&itm=323221032804&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982


Looks like a vintage saddle bag (like 1980/90) with the interior crumbling a bit.
t


----------



## terite

Nubian1535 said:


> Hello can you help Authenticate this Burberry banner medium house check bag


Looks good
t


----------



## Nubian1535

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

Nubian1535 said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Houdhoud

terite said:


> Looks like a vintage saddle bag (like 1980/90) with the interior crumbling a bit.
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

Houdhoud said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## LaNic1977

hi, pls help me authenticate this bag. Tnx a lot 


Item Name : i don t know
Link : No link
Photos:


----------



## terite

LaNic1977 said:


> hi, pls help me authenticate this bag. Tnx a lot
> 
> 
> Item Name : i don t know
> Link : No link
> Photos:


Love this era of nova check - genuine
t


----------



## LaNic1977

terite said:


> Love this era of nova check - genuine
> t



Thank you very much. I bought it on ebay, i payed also 19 eur using authentifier.com to check genuinity and they wrote me that bag is not conform for the nova check pattern! Do you know this website? I can not believe this was a fake and i post here photos to have confirm they were wrong and i was right[emoji23] Then the design side doesn't have to coincide with the front and back of the bag?
How old this bag is? Tnx 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## terite

LaNic1977 said:


> Thank you very much. I bought it on ebay, i payed also 19 eur using authentifier.com to check genuinity and they wrote me that bag is not conform for the nova check pattern! Do you know this website? I can not believe this was a fake and i post here photos to have confirm they were wrong and i was right[emoji23] Then the design side doesn't have to coincide with the front and back of the bag?
> How old this bag is? Tnx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


They are wrong and you are right - this bag is well known to me - it is 2004 - I love the nova check from Italy with the leather trim.
t
The front and back are perfectly done - look at where the two red lines intersect to see what I mean. 
They should give you the $19 back!


----------



## LaNic1977

terite said:


> They are wrong and you are right - this bag is well known to me - it is 2004 - I love the nova check from Italy with the leather trim.
> t
> The front and back are perfectly done - look at where the two red lines intersect to see what I mean.
> They should give you the $19 back!



Thank you! I love this bag, unfortunately it is damaged but i live near Milan, and there are craftsmen able to repair it! [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## terite

LaNic1977 said:


> Thank you! I love this bag, unfortunately it is damaged but i live near Milan, and there are craftsmen able to repair it! [emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


If you live in/near Milan - you are in the right place to get this bag repaired!!!
Cheers from Canada
t


----------



## marthike

terite said:


> Sent a message
> t



Thanks for all the help, I returned it (Burberry cashmere camel check scarf, I messaged you about) and got my refund, but now the seller is claiming I didn't send it back and apealed, what a nightmare. I provided all the tracking info and pictures so I hope paypal will not do something stupid.


----------



## Ireney!

Hi everyone, I need your help to authenticate this vintage scarf I found on Etsy. Pictures are provided by the seller. I haven't bought it yet. The quality looks good, but the inconsistent equestrian knight/seller ignoring my request for clear picture of the check pattern worries me. Thank you in advance!
Item Name: Vintage Burberry London Nova Check 100% Cashmere Scarf Shawl Wrap
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: SeductiveVintage
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/578882446/vintage-burberry-london-nova-check-100


----------



## terite

marthike said:


> Thanks for all the help, I returned it (Burberry cashmere camel check scarf, I messaged you about) and got my refund, but now the seller is claiming I didn't send it back and apealed, what a nightmare. I provided all the tracking info and pictures so I hope paypal will not do something stupid.



Paypal will investigate and check the tracking and all will be well. Sometimes these things take time. I have just had a chargeback by someone who said they didn't really order what they bought - but paypal checked the tracking and all was well. It might take a few weeks.
t
PS: Always get tracking these days on anything of value.


----------



## terite

Ireney! said:


> Hi everyone, I need your help to authenticate this vintage scarf I found on Etsy. Pictures are provided by the seller. I haven't bought it yet. The quality looks good, but the inconsistent equestrian knight/seller ignoring my request for clear picture of the check pattern worries me. Thank you in advance!
> Item Name: Vintage Burberry London Nova Check 100% Cashmere Scarf Shawl Wrap
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: SeductiveVintage
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/578882446/vintage-burberry-london-nova-check-100
> View attachment 4052954
> View attachment 4052955
> View attachment 4052956
> View attachment 4052957
> View attachment 4052958
> View attachment 4052959



Absolutely 100% spot at mile away fake.
t
PS: REPORT THAT


----------



## Ireney!

terite said:


> Absolutely 100% spot at mile away fake.
> t
> PS: REPORT THAT


thank you very much


----------



## terite

Ireney! said:


> thank you very much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## pursebloguser9876

Please help me authenticate this, thanks a lot!
Item name: Burberry House Check and Leather Wallet with Chain - Black
Item Link: https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-4048250.html


----------



## terite

pursebloguser9876 said:


> Please help me authenticate this, thanks a lot!
> Item name: Burberry House Check and Leather Wallet with Chain - Black
> Item Link: https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-4048250.html
> View attachment 4053633
> View attachment 4053634
> View attachment 4053636
> View attachment 4053638
> View attachment 4053639
> View attachment 4053641
> View attachment 4053642
> View attachment 4053643
> View attachment 4053644
> View attachment 4053651


Need to see a photo of the serial number (should be in one of the card slots and a better shot of the lining and a photo of the embossed hardware.
t
PS - what does the paper tag say it is? And does it say the color is black?


----------



## p0rkchop

Hi T,

Reading up on the last few weeks here I’m a little scared with the fakes your pointing out and really how good the fakes have gotten. This is that men’s XS I got a few months ago. Can you please confirm for me this one is real?


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Reading up on the last few weeks here I’m a little scared with the fakes your pointing out and really how good the fakes have gotten. This is that men’s XS I got a few months ago. Can you please confirm for me this one is real?


Everything looks good here.
You are right to get things checked.
Yes, it is getting more difficult. Certain labels have been replicated perfectly - a new term - "super fake"


----------



## katlina

I scored the beloved burberry blanket poncho and although I am fully ensured via the website and I can even return it if i dont like it / have issues with it, iiiii would like to ask for your expertise. I know pictures are probably not sufficient but I will send more once I have the item.

I own this exact same style in the scarf version in another colour which was bought directly from Burberry so I compared the items in terms of label/stitching etc. looks all okay to me but obviously it can be a superfake.

What irritates me is: I have seen ppl selling this poncho where the washing label is sewn onto the fabric with one fat straight seam all the way through - whereas all my items and the one I just bought (images) have two delicate stitches in each corner ONLY. Any thoughts? 

Did i score the poncho of my dreams or is it fake?


----------



## 2i2dk1ny2i3

can i please get some help on this B-Day for my Sis. thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## terite

2i2dk1ny2i3 said:


> can i please get some help on this B-Day for my Sis. thanks in advance for any advice


genuine - older style
t


----------



## pursebloguser9876

terite said:


> Need to see a photo of the serial number (should be in one of the card slots and a better shot of the lining and a photo of the embossed hardware.
> t
> PS - what does the paper tag say it is? And does it say the color is black?


It says black color, couldnt find the serial number inside card slot. Sorry for my poor photography skills.


----------



## terite

Need to see a photo of the serial number (should be in one of the card slots and a better shot of the lining and a photo of the embossed hardware.
t
PS - what does the paper tag say it is? And does it say the color is black?


pursebloguser9876 said:


> It says black color, couldnt find the serial number inside card slot. Sorry for my poor photography skills.
> 
> Still need to see:
> A photo of the serial number (should be in one of the card slots - double check), and a better shot of the lining and a photo of the embossed hardware.
> And front of paper tag
> t


----------



## katlina

terite said:


> Need to see a photo of the serial number (should be in one of the card slots and a better shot of the lining and a photo of the embossed hardware.
> t
> PS - what does the paper tag say it is? And does it say the color is black?


Dear Terite would you happen to know who can help me with the burberry poncho I posted above?

thank you


----------



## terite

katlina said:


> I scored the beloved burberry blanket poncho and although I am fully ensured via the website and I can even return it if i dont like it / have issues with it, iiiii would like to ask for your expertise. I know pictures are probably not sufficient but I will send more once I have the item.
> 
> I own this exact same style in the scarf version in another colour which was bought directly from Burberry so I compared the items in terms of label/stitching etc. looks all okay to me but obviously it can be a superfake.
> 
> What irritates me is: I have seen ppl selling this poncho where the washing label is sewn onto the fabric with one fat straight seam all the way through - whereas all my items and the one I just bought (images) have two delicate stitches in each corner ONLY. Any thoughts?
> 
> Did i score the poncho of my dreams or is it fake?


Sorry that I didn't comment - When you get it - send clear/close photos of the tags/front and back. 
t


----------



## cinderella0087

Hi there! 

I just purchased this from ThredUP and am hoping their authenticity team got it right. Can you assist? Appreciate all your help. 

Burberry Buckleigh Tote
















Please let me know if I missed any photos. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I just purchased this from ThredUP and am hoping their authenticity team got it right. Can you assist? Appreciate all your help.
> 
> Burberry Buckleigh Tote
> 
> View attachment 4056610
> 
> View attachment 4056616
> View attachment 4056618
> 
> View attachment 4056621
> 
> View attachment 4056624
> 
> View attachment 4056625
> View attachment 4056626
> View attachment 4056627
> View attachment 4056628
> 
> 
> Please let me know if I missed any photos.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Let's see the back of the bag - I am looking for the knight - also - zipper pull, and zipper - back of serial number, back of Burberry leather tag
t


----------



## cinderella0087

terite said:


> Let's see the back of the bag - I am looking for the knight - also - zipper pull, and zipper - back of serial number, back of Burberry leather tag
> t



Here you go - thank you! I don’t see a knight anywhere... 

ETA: I’ve seen styles with the knight and with the Burberry text. Did it vary by size or color when they came out? 












Sorry for the close ups of my chipped nails! [emoji15]


----------



## Earlessvangogh

Thank you in advance! I’m hoping to authenticate my recent thrift store find.
I cannot figure out the name of this Burberry, or determine if a shackle/ring-screw is hardware they have used. It’s a small hobo.

It seems to be a metallic bronze/brown leather of pvc..rough texture
Pictures added below. 

The zipper pulls say Burberry and the zippers have ykk on them. The shackles also say Burberry. 

On the name tag, the back says made in Italy with T-04-01 below (hard to make out in my lighting)
Help us greatly appreciated. 






Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## terite

Earlessvangogh said:


> Thank you in advance! I’m hoping to authenticate my recent thrift store find.
> I cannot figure out the name of this Burberry, or determine if a shackle/ring-screw is hardware they have used. It’s a small hobo.
> 
> It seems to be a metallic bronze/brown leather of pvc..rough texture
> Pictures added below.
> 
> The zipper pulls say Burberry and the zippers have ykk on them. The shackles also say Burberry.
> 
> On the name tag, the back says made in Italy with T-04-01 below (hard to make out in my lighting)
> Help us greatly appreciated.


Try again with the back of that tag - I can't make it out.
t


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Here you go - thank you! I don’t see a knight anywhere...
> 
> ETA: I’ve seen styles with the knight and with the Burberry text. Did it vary by size or color when they came out?
> 
> View attachment 4056689
> 
> View attachment 4056690
> 
> View attachment 4056695
> 
> View attachment 4056696
> View attachment 4056697
> View attachment 4056698
> 
> 
> Sorry for the close ups of my chipped nails! [emoji15]


Do the zippers have a brand name?
t


----------



## cinderella0087

terite said:


> Do the zippers have a brand name?
> t



Nope - just plain black pulls.


----------



## Earlessvangogh

No problem! I’ll do when I get home tonight.
It says “MADE IN ITALY” at very bottom it says “T-04-01”


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Nope - just plain black pulls.


Send a Photo.
t


----------



## terite

Earlessvangogh said:


> No problem! I’ll do when I get home tonight.
> It says “MADE IN ITALY” at very bottom it says “T-04-01”


ok


----------



## cinderella0087

terite said:


> Send a Photo.
> t



Sorry, can you clarify what you need? I’ve sent photos of the black zipper pulls (both outside and inside pocket) and the under side of the zipper itself. Do these photos help?


----------



## Earlessvangogh

Due to the nature of the leather it’s hard to get a good shot.


----------



## terite

Earlessvangogh said:


> Due to the nature of the leather it’s hard to get a good shot.


The first round of photos look good - I still can't read the back of the tag - but what I can see and what you say it reads - is also right - I remember this sortof metallic leather sling.

t


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Sorry, can you clarify what you need? I’ve sent photos of the black zipper pulls (both outside and inside pocket) and the under side of the zipper itself. Do these photos help?
> 
> View attachment 4057853
> View attachment 4057854
> View attachment 4057855
> View attachment 4057856
> View attachment 4057857


Send a photo of the side view of the actual zipper.
t


----------



## 2i2dk1ny2i3

thanks terite


----------



## terite

2i2dk1ny2i3 said:


> thanks terite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## yasmimcfi

Can someone please authenticate this bag? I'm not sure about the inside pocket zipper font even if it's engraved on both sides.
Thank you!


----------



## terite

yasmimcfi said:


> View attachment 4058734
> View attachment 4058735
> View attachment 4058736
> View attachment 4058737
> View attachment 4058734
> View attachment 4058735
> View attachment 4058736
> View attachment 4058737
> View attachment 4058738
> View attachment 4058734
> View attachment 4058735
> View attachment 4058736
> View attachment 4058737
> View attachment 4058738
> View attachment 4058739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this bag? I'm not sure about the inside pocket zipper font even if it's engraved on both sides.
> Thank you!


It's a fake one.
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## peevenjo

Hi!  Can someone authenticate this backpack?  Thank you for your help!

Item Name:  Authentic Burberry Medium Multifunction Backpack Pink
Item Number:  132611449034
Seller ID:  lhmolkenthin
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...449034?hash=item1ee04220ca:g:A3UAAOSw7bla7chE


----------



## terite

peevenjo said:


> Hi!  Can someone authenticate this backpack?  Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic Burberry Medium Multifunction Backpack Pink
> Item Number:  132611449034
> Seller ID:  lhmolkenthin
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...449034?hash=item1ee04220ca:g:A3UAAOSw7bla7chE


Would need to see the tags and hardware up close - also back of made in tag - zipper pull.
t


----------



## peevenjo

Thank you terite!  I will request and get back to you 



terite said:


> Would need to see the tags and hardware up close - also back of made in tag - zipper pull.
> t


----------



## Earlessvangogh

Thank you!!!


----------



## mia55

Hi,

I'll appreciate if you can look into this bag. I have my concerns as the details say 100% cotton than PVC and there are two horse stamps peeping from the top lining. All the other bags which I compared with had the stamps lied down correctly. Also, made in Italy stamp does not have enough spacing between the words.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/263664474559?ViewItem=&item=263664474559

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## terite

Earlessvangogh said:


> Thank you!!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll appreciate if you can look into this bag. I have my concerns as the details say 100% cotton than PVC and there are two horse stamps peeping from the top lining. All the other bags which I compared with had the stamps lied down correctly. Also, made in Italy stamp does not have enough spacing between the words.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/263664474559?ViewItem=&item=263664474559
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


I think you have made excellent observations - the exterior is not cotton, the pattern placement is a bit odd, you are right, Made in Italy looks too crowded - can't quite make out the Burberry stamp (too blurry) but it looks all wrong, also a few other things.
I hope you can return it - or don't pay.
t


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> I think you have made excellent observations - the exterior is not cotton, the pattern placement is a bit odd, you are right, Made in Italy looks too crowded - can't quite make out the Burberry stamp (too blurry) but it looks all wrong, also a few other things.
> I hope you can return it - or don't pay.
> t



Thanks so much, I did make the payment so asked the seller to not ship and refund. Let’s see how it goes.

Thanks again for the prompt response, really appreciate your help.


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Thanks so much, I did make the payment so asked the seller to not ship and refund. Let’s see how it goes.
> 
> Thanks again for the prompt response, really appreciate your help.


You are welcome - let us know how that works out.
t


----------



## cinderella0087

terite said:


> Send a photo of the side view of the actual zipper.
> t



Ah, there’s the elusive YKK! 





Sorry, the inside one was really hard to get.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## BeenBurned

BeenBurned said:


> Hi there! I don't usually frequent the Burb subforum so I hope I'm posting correctly.
> 
> I found a novacheck scarf at a thrift store and compared the label to @Addy's pictures here and the tag looks good. My concern is that the scarf isn't soft like cashmere. It may have been washed, thus the slight scratchiness.
> 
> If more pictures are needed, please let me know. (Picture #3 is my attempt at getting the back side of the side tag.)
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4006544
> View attachment 4006545
> View attachment 4006546


Just out of curiosity, I'm bumping my question. After having been told the scarf is fake, I removed the tags but I trust @terite and was hoping she would either confirm that it's fake, or better yet, tell me it's genuine. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yasmimcfi

Can someone, please, authenticate this bag? Thank you!
Item Name: Genuine Burberry Manor Bag
Item Number: 112976634514 
Seller ID: karinatinki 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...634514?hash=item1a4deea292:g:37sAAOSweCNat~vH


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Ah, there’s the elusive YKK!
> 
> View attachment 4059290
> View attachment 4059292
> 
> 
> Sorry, the inside one was really hard to get.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


I think it's ok
t


----------



## nancdmd

Hello! Could somebody please authenticate this bag for me. New to this brand and I really have no idea what to look for. I appreciate any help.
 Item name: reversible haymarket tote
Seller: private seller
Item number : NA
The following pictures were sent by the seller. Thank you in advance!


----------



## nancdmd

More pictures


----------



## terite

BeenBurned said:


> Just out of curiosity, I'm bumping my question. After having been told the scarf is fake, I removed the tags but I trust @terite and was hoping she would either confirm that it's fake, or better yet, tell me it's genuine.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I commented on that one 
"Tag looks off to me - yes it looks washed.
Cashmere should be very soft.
The label should be blue not black
t
The label looks wrong to me.
t


----------



## terite

yasmimcfi said:


> Can someone, please, authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> Item Name: Genuine Burberry Manor Bag
> Item Number: 112976634514
> Seller ID: karinatinki
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...634514?hash=item1a4deea292:g:37sAAOSweCNat~vH


I would need to see the Made in tag front and back and the Burberry stamp up close.
t


----------



## terite

nancdmd said:


> More pictures
> 
> View attachment 4059608
> View attachment 4059609
> View attachment 4059610


That's a fake one
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone's post - please let me know - I was away there for a week or so in March or April.
Just ask again and I will get it this time.
I do not skip any posts (on purpose) sometimes I get messages on my phone, then it seems to screw up the alerts from the forum.
t


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone. Is this authentic? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: Burberry Blue Label Wallet.
> Where was it found: Thrift store.


Did I miss this?
It is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

miilia said:


> Hi. Could you authenticate this coat? I suppose it is a vintage coat. Do you know which year it was produced? Is this coat for men or women?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005619
> 
> View attachment 4005622
> View attachment 4005621
> View attachment 4005616
> View attachment 4005620


genuine
t


----------



## terite

t4ntin said:


> Hello, i'd love to know whether this item is legit, authentic, or not. Additionally, i'd like to know what is, more or less, the price of this. Or what was the retail. Couldn't find much about this bag.
> View attachment 4009492
> View attachment 4009492
> View attachment 4009494
> View attachment 4009492
> View attachment 4009492
> View attachment 4009494
> View attachment 4009495
> View attachment 4009496
> View attachment 4009497
> View attachment 4009498
> View attachment 4009499


genuine
t


----------



## BeenBurned

terite said:


> I commented on that one
> "Tag looks off to me - yes it looks washed.
> Cashmere should be very soft.
> The label should be blue not black
> t
> The label looks wrong to me.
> t


Thank you. I apologize because I must have missed your reply.  

Thanks for confirming. No one else will be fooled because it’ll be disposed of.


----------



## terite

impuntura said:


> a few more pics
> View attachment 4010063
> View attachment 4010064
> View attachment 4010065
> View attachment 4010066
> View attachment 4010067
> View attachment 4010068


It is a fake one
t


----------



## nancdmd

terite said:


> That's a fake one
> t


Oh wow! Thank you thank you for this!


----------



## terite

BeenBurned said:


> Thank you. I apologize because I must have missed your reply.
> 
> Thanks for confirming. No one else will be fooled because it’ll be disposed of.


No problem - there was a time there where I missed a few posts - so it was confusing.
If I missed anything else - let me know.
t


----------



## cinderella0087

terite said:


> I think it's ok
> t



Thank you!! Appreciate all your help and patience.


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Thank you!! Appreciate all your help and patience.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## yasmimcfi

Hello. I want to sell this bag but I want to be sure if is authentic or not before selling it. Thanks for the help


----------



## terite

yasmimcfi said:


> View attachment 4059762
> View attachment 4059764
> View attachment 4059765
> View attachment 4059766
> View attachment 4059767
> View attachment 4059768
> View attachment 4059769
> View attachment 4059770
> View attachment 4059771
> View attachment 4059762
> View attachment 4059762
> View attachment 4059764
> View attachment 4059765
> View attachment 4059766
> View attachment 4059767
> View attachment 4059768
> View attachment 4059769
> View attachment 4059770
> View attachment 4059771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I want to sell this bag but I want to be sure if is authentic or not before selling it. Thanks for the help


It is authentic
t


----------



## Lolaspagnaola




----------



## Lolaspagnaola

I purchase this car coat, labels seems fine, but inner plaid is not aligned, and the buttons are not engraved with the logo.
Thanks in advance for the help with this matter


----------



## Richard Evans

Burberry lavendar broad striped long sleeve polo shirt?


----------



## terite

Lolaspagnaola said:


> I purchase this car coat, labels seems fine, but inner plaid is not aligned, and the buttons are not engraved with the logo.
> Thanks in advance for the help with this matter


Keep it - it looks great on you.
Authentic - vintage - almost 20 years old - those go right through the wash (on cold) like a dream. Older items did not always have embossed buttons. The plaid cannot align everywhere - but of course it should be straight and centered.
t


----------



## terite

Richard Evans said:


> Burberry lavendar broad striped long sleeve polo shirt?
> View attachment 4061083
> View attachment 4061084
> View attachment 4061085
> View attachment 4061086
> View attachment 4061087
> View attachment 4061088
> View attachment 4061089
> View attachment 4061090


Also an older model - in great shape for its age - they must not have washed it often.
Authentic
t


----------



## Lolaspagnaola

Seriously?
I was thinking it was fake. Do you have any reference about which model could be or so? The label seems the new kind one, so 1998 or near?
thank you again!


----------



## terite

Lolaspagnaola said:


> I purchase this car coat, labels seems fine, but inner plaid is not aligned, and the buttons are not engraved with the logo.
> Thanks in advance for the help with this matter





Lolaspagnaola said:


> Seriously?
> I was thinking it was fake. Do you have any reference about which model could be or so? The label seems the new kind one, so 1998 or near?
> thank you again!


No it is not fake - just older - yes about 2000 - or so. Label says do not wash - maybe is has that rainproofing? Are there real pockets in it?
t


----------



## Lolaspagnaola

yeah, it's rainproof, and has very deep pockets.
so, thank you very much again for the help because I was going to get rid of it since the buttons were just plain with no writings, and the plaid, even if horizontal, was mismatching a little bit in the inner sew!


----------



## terite

Lolaspagnaola said:


> yeah, it's rainproof, and has very deep pockets.
> so, thank you very much again for the help because I was going to get rid of it since the buttons were just plain with no writings, and the plaid, even if horizontal, was mismatching a little bit in the inner sew!


You are welcome - enjoy wearing it - it is really nice - 
t


----------



## Mypursee

Hi there T, thank you for your services. Would greatly appreciate if you can authenticate this trench coat that is made in Malaysia. Thanks! 

Item name:Burberry trench coat
Seller: n/a


----------



## musthaveseenher

Item Name: BURBERRY $4000 Black CASHMERE Blend Wool Coat Trench Size US 4 UK 6 8 AUS 8 S
Item Number: 282958240498
Seller ID: rodeo_drive_only
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BURBERR...240498?hash=item41e1a01af2:g:wsUAAOSwNSJa2qYY

Just concerned that the same coat seems to have been sold multiple times. Thank you!


----------



## terite

Mypursee said:


> Hi there T, thank you for your services. Would greatly appreciate if you can authenticate this trench coat that is made in Malaysia. Thanks!
> 
> Item name:Burberry trench coat
> Seller: n/a
> 
> View attachment 4064301
> View attachment 4064302
> View attachment 4064303
> View attachment 4064304
> View attachment 4064305


Need photo of coat lying open, a button, the content tags.
t


----------



## terite

musthaveseenher said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY $4000 Black CASHMERE Blend Wool Coat Trench Size US 4 UK 6 8 AUS 8 S
> Item Number: 282958240498
> Seller ID: rodeo_drive_only
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BURBERR...240498?hash=item41e1a01af2:g:wsUAAOSwNSJa2qYY
> 
> Just concerned that the same coat seems to have been sold multiple times. Thank you!


Always consider selling multiples as a RED FALG (multiples of the same item). Where could they have come from? This seller has some vintage coats claiming to be Prorsum $2000+ coats! Some items with only three photos! Don't buy any designer product that only shows three photos - very odd. 
t
Not enough photos to know if it is a genuine item.


----------



## Newbie22

I would be so appreciative if someone would authenticate this jacket for me. If you need additional photos, please let me know.
Seller:  jennjlh 
Item # 
163044843994

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burber...843994?hash=item25f63ae1da:g:uO8AAOSw~Sla9xxa


----------



## terite

Newbie22 said:


> I would be so appreciative if someone would authenticate this jacket for me. If you need additional photos, please let me know.
> Seller:  jennjlh
> Item #
> 163044843994
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burber...843994?hash=item25f63ae1da:g:uO8AAOSw~Sla9xxa


Need to see the content tags - all pages.
t


----------



## Newbie22

terite said:


> Need to see the content tags - all pages.
> t


Thanks, Terite. I have requested the photos and will post if I get them.


----------



## Newbie22

terite said:


> Need to see the content tags - all pages.
> t


Here are the extra photos.


----------



## terite

Newbie22 said:


> Here are the extra photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066706
> View attachment 4066707
> View attachment 4066708
> View attachment 4066709
> View attachment 4066710
> View attachment 4066711
> View attachment 4066707
> View attachment 4066707
> View attachment 4066707
> View attachment 4066706
> View attachment 4066707
> View attachment 4066708
> View attachment 4066709
> View attachment 4066710
> View attachment 4066711


Authentic
t


----------



## Newbie22

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thanks, Terite! Sorry for the multiple photos


----------



## terite

Newbie22 said:


> Thanks, Terite! Sorry for the multiple photos


You are welcome.
t


----------



## mvsbas

Can someone please help me authenticate this burberry tote. Quality looks good but i can’t see one similar to this online.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## terite

mvsbas said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this burberry tote. Quality looks good but i can’t see one similar to this online.
> Thanks a lot.



fake
t


----------



## mvsbas

terite said:


> fake
> t


Thanks a lot


----------



## terite

mvsbas said:


> Thanks a lot


You are welcome
t


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hi! I need help with this.. I have bought a burberry exotic in the past but I never saw the checkered pattern in the inside. Thank you for your time!

Item: Burberry python clutch
Url:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123121259305
Seller: dealdude0607


----------



## terite

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! I need help with this.. I have bought a burberry exotic in the past but I never saw the checkered pattern in the inside. Thank you for your time!
> 
> Item: Burberry python clutch
> Url:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123121259305
> Seller: dealdude0607


I don't authenticate fur or exotics - perhaps try an online service.
t


----------



## Lilius

Please help me, is this real or fake? 
I'm new on this forum, so please bare with
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 me if i'm not doing this perfectly correct


----------



## terite

Lilius said:


> Please help me, is this real or fake?
> I'm new on this forum, so please bare with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068545
> View attachment 4068546
> View attachment 4068547
> View attachment 4068548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me if i'm not doing this perfectly correct


Vintage pink nova check (they made blue too) - genuine - send a photo of the BACK of the Burberry sewn in tag.
t


----------



## Lilius

terite said:


> Vintage pink nova check (they made blue too) - genuine - send a photo of the BACK of the Burberry sewn in tag.
> t


----------



## terite

Thanks - looks good
t


----------



## Lilius

terite said:


> Thanks - looks good
> t


Thank you very much


----------



## terite

Lilius said:


> Thank you very much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## iamlovinit05

Hi Everyone,
I just won this on ebay and wanted to check if its legit before paying as I can't really find this exact design online (there are similar ones but not exactly the same). I'm just a bit wary because I can see that he / she sold a couple of the exact same wallets previously with the same pictures.

Obviously item might not match the pictures but just wanted to hear what you guys think. I know its not a big amount, but just don't want to throw cash down the drain for no reason

*Item Name*: Burberry London Check International Bifold Wallet
*Item Number*: Not sure where to get this from?
*Seller ID*: andire16
*Link*: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIB-Auth-Burberry-London-Check-Bifold-Men-Leather-PVC-wallet-NO-tags-/112985308749?nma=true&si=7V3b6oIBWiMrKVE1GtvooFzMqoY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks!


----------



## PinkClouds

*Item Name*: Burberry Pouchette (I don’t believe that’s the official name)
*Item Number*: I don’t see one, sorry 
*Seller ID*: JMSCA
*Link*: https://bnc.lt/focc/oOqZ6KNOWM


----------



## terite

iamlovinit05 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just won this on ebay and wanted to check if its legit before paying as I can't really find this exact design online (there are similar ones but not exactly the same). I'm just a bit wary because I can see that he / she sold a couple of the exact same wallets previously with the same pictures.
> 
> Obviously item might not match the pictures but just wanted to hear what you guys think. I know its not a big amount, but just don't want to throw cash down the drain for no reason
> 
> *Item Name*: Burberry London Check International Bifold Wallet
> *Item Number*: Not sure where to get this from?
> *Seller ID*: andire16
> *Link*: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIB-Auth-Burberry-London-Check-Bifold-Men-Leather-PVC-wallet-NO-tags-/112985308749?nma=true&si=7V3b6oIBWiMrKVE1GtvooFzMqoY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thanks!


Looks fake to me
Seller has sold other fakes and received positive feedback for them.
I would report that/and don't pay.
t


----------



## terite

PinkClouds said:


> *Item Name*: Burberry Pouchette (I don’t believe that’s the official name)
> *Item Number*: I don’t see one, sorry
> *Seller ID*: JMSCA
> *Link*: https://bnc.lt/focc/oOqZ6KNOWM


genuine vintage burberry nova check
t
PS: It would have come in a blue bag - not the one shown


----------



## iamlovinit05

terite said:


> Looks fake to me
> Seller has sold other fakes and received positive feedback for them.
> I would report that/and don't pay.
> t



Thanks! 

Out of curiosity, what gave this away and which other items were fake?


----------



## PinkClouds

Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

PinkClouds said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

iamlovinit05 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what gave this away and which other items were fake?


The stamps and the lining and the box looked wrong to me - she has other fake wallets and a fake Burberry bag - that was as far as I could stand to look.
t


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Please help me authenticate this burberry bag. I just bought this.

Item name : burberry small pink nova check candy? (Not sure)
Item id: s 04 1


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Please help me authenticate this burberry bag. I just bought this.

Item name : burberry small pink nova check candy? (Not sure)
Item id: s 04 1


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

Please help me to authenticate this too as i actually splurging on shopping spree this week on 2nd hand shop and now a bit worried it is fake. I just bought this too

Item name : burberry nova check 
Item id : CNPANSIM1PAN

no link because i have bought it


----------



## terite

febbyfebbyfee said:


> Please help me to authenticate this too as i actually splurging on shopping spree this week on 2nd hand shop and now a bit worried it is fake. I just bought this too
> 
> Item name : burberry nova check
> Item id : CNPANSIM1PAN
> 
> no link because i have bought it


both bags are genuine.
t


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

terite said:


> both bags are genuine.
> t


Thanks a lot! Relieved to hear that!!


----------



## terite

febbyfebbyfee said:


> Thanks a lot! Relieved to hear that!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## azariab

Hi all, this item does not come with a receipt. Would appreciate some guidance in determining whether or not this is genuine. Thank you!
*
Item Name*: Burberry Blue Label Trench Coat
*Item Number*: N/A
*Seller ID*: Tomoko
*Link*: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sou...ch-coat-size-38-aus-10-with-liner-/1182984750


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

I am thinking of buying this burberry bag
Item id : i dont know the name, unfamiliar with this type
Item serial number : ITEFEEPI14SCA
Seller id: yhlw21
Item link : https://sg.carousell.com/p/154108162
Extra picture attached from seller when i asked her (aside from the link)
Thank you for your help


----------



## terite

azariab said:


> Hi all, this item does not come with a receipt. Would appreciate some guidance in determining whether or not this is genuine. Thank you!
> *
> Item Name*: Burberry Blue Label Trench Coat
> *Item Number*: N/A
> *Seller ID*: Tomoko
> *Link*: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sou...ch-coat-size-38-aus-10-with-liner-/1182984750
> 
> View attachment 4070933
> 
> View attachment 4070934
> 
> View attachment 4070935
> 
> View attachment 4070936
> 
> View attachment 4070937
> 
> View attachment 4070938


Send a better photo of the button and a shot of the content tag. This item/Made in Japan/several years old.
t


----------



## terite

febbyfebbyfee said:


> I am thinking of buying this burberry bag
> Item id : i dont know the name, unfamiliar with this type
> Item serial number : ITEFEEPI14SCA
> Seller id: yhlw21
> Item link : https://sg.carousell.com/p/154108162
> Extra picture attached from seller when i asked her (aside from the link)
> Thank you for your help


Ask her to send a photo of the Made in tag and the Burberry stamp that is inside the bag
t


----------



## PinkClouds

Could someone please authenticate this Burberry trench? Many thank yous!

*Item Name*: Vintage Burberry Trench
*Item Number*: None, sorry 
*Seller ID*: klothesminded
*Link*: https://bnc.lt/focc/W7ZcZweSWM


----------



## terite

PinkClouds said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Burberry trench? Many thank yous!
> 
> *Item Name*: Vintage Burberry Trench
> *Item Number*: None, sorry
> *Seller ID*: klothesminded
> *Link*: https://bnc.lt/focc/W7ZcZweSWM


Genuine - size tag might be in the pocket 
t


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

terite said:


> Ask her to send a photo of the Made in tag and the Burberry stamp that is inside the bag
> t



Hi this is the requested pictures. Thanks!!!!


----------



## terite

febbyfebbyfee said:


> Hi this is the requested pictures. Thanks!!!!


Genuine
t


----------



## febbyfebbyfee

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thanks Terite!


----------



## terite

febbyfebbyfee said:


> Thanks Terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Tiggr

Could someone please authenticate this scarf please
Name: Burberry Pink Nova Check Plaid 100% Cashmere Neck Scarf
Number: eBay item number:132619916164
Seller ID: Sunbae75
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-P...m=132619916164&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tiggr

Could you also please authenticate this one also, the seller assures me it is 100% genuine and was purchased from Neiman Marcus but I don't know, something does not seem right with the original tags as there is no description on the tag stating that it is check, large check or have a scarf length or width, I also can't find the scarf colour on the tag in any of the Burberry stores. I am just a buyer not an expert and would much appreciate an experts advise if it is indeed genuine as this is the scarf I would prefer to purchase. Any help would be much appreciated and thanks in advance.

Name: $520 RARE BURBERRY SCARF BLUSH DUSTY PINK HUE 100 % CASHMERE
Number: eBay item number:323235071643
Seller ID: fashionista2012al
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/323235071643?ul_noapp=true


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> Could someone please authenticate this scarf please
> Name: Burberry Pink Nova Check Plaid 100% Cashmere Neck Scarf
> Number: eBay item number:132619916164
> Seller ID: Sunbae75
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pink-Nova-Check-Plaid-100-Cashmere-Neck-Scarf/132619916164?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=50998&meid=7a122db32bac45a09c2b2aa6beec8b32&pid=100009&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=153025541551&itm=132619916164&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
> 
> Thanks in advance


fake
t


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> Could you also please authenticate this one also, the seller assures me it is 100% genuine and was purchased from Neiman Marcus but I don't know, something does not seem right with the original tags as there is no description on the tag stating that it is check, large check or have a scarf length or width, I also can't find the scarf colour on the tag in any of the Burberry stores. I am just a buyer not an expert and would much appreciate an experts advise if it is indeed genuine as this is the scarf I would prefer to purchase. Any help would be much appreciated and thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: $520 RARE BURBERRY SCARF BLUSH DUSTY PINK HUE 100 % CASHMERE
> Number: eBay item number:323235071643
> Seller ID: fashionista2012al
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/323235071643?ul_noapp=true
> View attachment 4073190


ask her to post photos of the content tags, and a photo of the scarf lying flat
t


----------



## Tiggr

terite said:


> fake
> t


Thankyou, very much appreciated


----------



## Tiggr

terite said:


> ask her to post photos of the content tags, and a photo of the scarf lying flat
> t


I have asked her to send the requested photos and once I receive them I will post them. Once again thank you, much appreciated


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> Thankyou, very much appreciated


You are welcome.
t


----------



## iamlovinit05

terite said:


> The stamps and the lining and the box looked wrong to me - she has other fake wallets and a fake Burberry bag - that was as far as I could stand to look.
> t



Will not pay then! Thanks for helping us all out!


----------



## Markk

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## Markk

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.



Hi all please can you help authenticate this Burberry sketch print t shirt. Also it appears to be unisex but I’m interested to find out if it’s a man or ladies version. 
Thanks for any help in advance ( first time user).
Markk


----------



## terite

iamlovinit05 said:


> Will not pay then! Thanks for helping us all out!


Good idea.
t


----------



## terite

Markk said:


> Hi all please can you help authenticate this Burberry sketch print t shirt. Also it appears to be unisex but I’m interested to find out if it’s a man or ladies version.
> Thanks for any help in advance ( first time user).
> Markk


Need to see the content tags showing the words - straight on. 
t


----------



## Markk

Markk said:


> Hi all please can you help authenticate this Burberry sketch print t shirt. Also it appears to be unisex but I’m interested to find out if it’s a man or ladies version.
> Thanks for any help in advance ( first time user).
> Markk


----------



## Markk

terite said:


> Need to see the content tags showing the words - straight on.
> t


----------



## Markk

More images thanks


----------



## Tiggr

terite said:


> ask her to post photos of the content tags, and a photo of the scarf lying flat
> t


Here are the additional photos that you requested and again thank you and if it is genuine then I am going to purchase.


terite said:


> ask her to post photos of the content tags, and a photo of the scarf lying flat
> t


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> Here are the additional photos that you requested and again thank you and if it is genuine then I am going to purchase.
> 
> View attachment 4074258
> View attachment 4074259
> View attachment 4074261
> View attachment 4074266


Looks ok
t


----------



## terite

The content tags look unusual to me - 
We can ask Addy for a second opinion.
t


----------



## Tiggr

terite said:


> The content tags look unusual to me -
> We can ask Addy for a second opinion.
> t


Thanks for the super quick reply, any advice or help before I purchase would be very much appreciated as I would hate to get duped into purchasing a fake and I am no expert by any manner that is why I am very thankfull for what you guys do for the inexperienced consumer, you guys save people like me from making a purchase which could be very costly.


----------



## Mnoord

Hi! I was wondering if you could help authenticate two Burberry items. Thank you in advance!
This Burberry Mens Blouse
	

		
			
		

		
	







And this Burberry Bikini


----------



## Tiggr

terite said:


> The content tags look unusual to me -
> We can ask Addy for a second opinion.
> t


I do not know if this helps but this is the response that I received direct from Burberry when I enquired about this scarf colour and availability.

Thank you for your continued patience and understanding waiting for a reply regarding the availability of this 100% cashmere scarf Dusky Pink Check Cashmere Scarf.

I have just received a reply from the relevant department which confirmed that unfortunately we never sold this particular scarf on our online catalogue and it is not currently available to be purchased online.

I am very sorry about this and may I ask if you were interested in any alternative for a scarf that may be even nicer and more beautiful?

I would like to offer you one of our most iconic and lovely products, the 100% Classic Cashmere Scarf in Pink colour that is very similar to the one you are after and that you can find following this link. Furthermore, I think that this lovely Mini Classic Check Cashmere Scarf in Bright Poeny would be very nice as well. You can find it following this link.
Finally, in case you were interested in any other alternative you can find all our splendid Pink Scarves following this general link

Thanks in advance


----------



## peanutlover10

Hello, could anyone help me to authenticate this scarf please? The seller says that she got it in a staff sale so she does not have the packaging or a receipt for it. 
A second opinion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## MsHolly

Hi! Would it be possible to tell authenticity of this Burberry shirt with the tag pictured? Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> Thanks for the super quick reply, any advice or help before I purchase would be very much appreciated as I would hate to get duped into purchasing a fake and I am no expert by any manner that is why I am very thankfull for what you guys do for the inexperienced consumer, you guys save people like me from making a purchase which could be very costly.


The content tag is not usually sewn on like that, and the size tag is in the wrong place - I can't make out the images or the writing
t


----------



## terite

Mnoord said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you could help authenticate two Burberry items. Thank you in advance!
> This Burberry Mens Blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074304
> View attachment 4074305
> View attachment 4074307
> View attachment 4074308
> 
> 
> And this Burberry Bikini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074312
> View attachment 4074314
> View attachment 4074313


Both items are fake
t


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> I do not know if this helps but this is the response that I received direct from Burberry when I enquired about this scarf colour and availability.
> 
> Thank you for your continued patience and understanding waiting for a reply regarding the availability of this 100% cashmere scarf Dusky Pink Check Cashmere Scarf.
> 
> I have just received a reply from the relevant department which confirmed that unfortunately we never sold this particular scarf on our online catalogue and it is not currently available to be purchased online.
> 
> I am very sorry about this and may I ask if you were interested in any alternative for a scarf that may be even nicer and more beautiful?
> 
> I would like to offer you one of our most iconic and lovely products, the 100% Classic Cashmere Scarf in Pink colour that is very similar to the one you are after and that you can find following this link. Furthermore, I think that this lovely Mini Classic Check Cashmere Scarf in Bright Poeny would be very nice as well. You can find it following this link.
> Finally, in case you were interested in any other alternative you can find all our splendid Pink Scarves following this general link
> 
> My comment "the content tags look unusual" is not referring to the scarf. Hope you were not mixed up.
> t
> Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

peanutlover10 said:


> View attachment 4074423
> View attachment 4074424
> 
> View attachment 4074425
> View attachment 4074426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, could anyone help me to authenticate this scarf please? The seller says that she got it in a staff sale so she does not have the packaging or a receipt for it.
> A second opinion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much in advance!


Need to see the content tag close up.
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi! Would it be possible to tell authenticity of this Burberry shirt with the tag pictured? Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4074652
> View attachment 4074653
> View attachment 4074654


This shirt is fake.
t


----------



## terite

PS: the PINK scarf would be a few years old and not expected to be available online.
t


----------



## finders keepers

Hello,

I have a feeling this dress is a fake but I bought it at a thrift store and wanted to do my due diligence on it. Please let me know what you think when you get a chance and let me know if the pictures are clear enough.

Burberry Dress


----------



## Tiggr

terite said:


> The content tag is not usually sewn on like that, and the size tag is in the wrong place - I can't make out the images or the writing
> t


So do you think I should leave it? especially if you guys think a couple of things aint right with it. Thanks in advance


----------



## peanutlover10

terite said:


> Need to see the content tag close up.
> t



Here is a close up of the content tag -


----------



## Tiggr

Could you please also authenticate this scarf it would be much appreciated. I asked for pictures of the care/content label but the seller says there is not one, I don't know but maybe it has came off as I believe this scarf is original but hey! what do I know. The seller also has another couple of Burberry scarves for sale but this is the only one of the three that comes with a copy of the receipt but I suppose they can be counterfeited too. Thanks in advance.

Name: Burberry Stone Check Cashmere Scarf (authentic)
Item Number: 153025384896
Seller ID: makeupaddiction2014
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/153025384896?ul_noapp=true


----------



## terite

finders keepers said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a feeling this dress is a fake but I bought it at a thrift store and wanted to do my due diligence on it. Please let me know what you think when you get a chance and let me know if the pictures are clear enough.
> 
> Burberry Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074956
> View attachment 4074956
> View attachment 4074956
> View attachment 4074959
> View attachment 4074960
> View attachment 4074961
> View attachment 4074962
> View attachment 4074956
> View attachment 4074959
> View attachment 4074960
> View attachment 4074961
> View attachment 4074962
> View attachment 4074956
> View attachment 4074959
> View attachment 4074960
> View attachment 4074961
> View attachment 4074962


You are right - it is fake.
t


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> So do you think I should leave it? especially if you guys think a couple of things aint right with it. Thanks in advance


Yes - find something else that is perfect - and clearly genuine.
t


----------



## terite

peanutlover10 said:


> Here is a close up of the content tag -
> 
> View attachment 4075025


That is not a closeup - we need to see the letters clearly.
t


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> Could you please also authenticate this scarf it would be much appreciated. I asked for pictures of the care/content label but the seller says there is not one, I don't know but maybe it has came off as I believe this scarf is original but hey! what do I know. The seller also has another couple of Burberry scarves for sale but this is the only one of the three that comes with a copy of the receipt but I suppose they can be counterfeited too. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: Burberry Stone Check Cashmere Scarf (authentic)
> Item Number: 153025384896
> Seller ID: makeupaddiction2014
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/153025384896?ul_noapp=true
> View attachment 4075114
> View attachment 4075115
> View attachment 4075116
> View attachment 4075117
> View attachment 4075118
> View attachment 4075119


This scarf looks ok, but other scarves are shown in the photo gallery. The two other scarves that this seller listed show two different (or more) scarves, two different labels - so I would wonder what a buyer would receive. That kind of thing is always a red flag for me. (The newer label would be on a newer/more expensive scarf - so what is up with that?)
The seller does not show any closeup photos of any content tags. Earlier versions of scarves did not have content tags.
t


----------



## terite

If you had an item authenticated before purchase - feel free to send in photos of the item that you receive. Especially with scarves and trench coats.
t


----------



## MsHolly

Omg thank you so much! I'm sure there are a lot of red flags, but the Made in London is what looked unfamiliar to me and I'm so glad I hesitated. I have reported it! And saved $80 plus a ton of hassle in returning. 


terite said:


> This shirt is fake.
> t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Omg thank you so much! I'm sure there are a lot of red flags, but the Made in London is what looked unfamiliar to me and I'm so glad I hesitated. I have reported it! And saved $80 plus a ton of hassle in returning.


YES!!! 
Check here first - save yourself the grief!
t


----------



## peanutlover10

terite said:


> That is not a closeup - we need to see the letters clearly.
> t



The seller has finally sent me a few more photos, I am not sure they will help you to authenticate the scarf but here they are -


----------



## terite

peanutlover10 said:


> The seller has finally sent me a few more photos, I am not sure they will help you to authenticate the scarf but here they are -
> 
> View attachment 4076299
> View attachment 4076300
> View attachment 4076301
> View attachment 4076302
> View attachment 4076303
> View attachment 4076304


Need to see that main Burberry label up close.
t


----------



## peanutlover10

terite said:


> Need to see that main Burberry label up close.
> t



Here it is -


----------



## terite

peanutlover10 said:


> Here it is -
> 
> View attachment 4076540


looks good
t


----------



## finders keepers

terite said:


> You are right - it is fake.
> t



Thank you!


----------



## terite

finders keepers said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Rassamee23

First time post. Please tell me if I’m doing this wrong. Is this authentic ?


----------



## terite

Rassamee23 said:


> First time post. Please tell me if I’m doing this wrong. Is this authentic ?


Send clear/close photos of the Made in Italy tag front and back, photo of the Burberry stamp, photos of any tags - check the pockets.
t


----------



## peanutlover10

terite said:


> looks good
> t



Thank you so very much for your assistance, I really appreciate the effort you put in for me. I will now buy the scarf! Xx


----------



## terite

peanutlover10 said:


> Thank you so very much for your assistance, I really appreciate the effort you put in for me. I will now buy the scarf! Xx


You are welcome
t


----------



## Rassamee23

terite said:


> Send clear/close photos of the Made in Italy tag front and back, photo of the Burberry stamp, photos of any tags - check the pockets.
> t



All I have right now. Will post more when I receive them. Thank you very much


----------



## Rassamee23




----------



## Tiggr

After a couple of failed attempts to purchase not clearly genuine scarfs I have another one I would appreciate if you could have a look at and hopefully authenticate it for me. Thanks again.

Name: Burberry London Prorsum Brit Classic Giant Check Ivory Cashmere Muffler Scarf
Selle ID: usagi_tsukino1989
Item Number: 202318606620
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberr...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> After a couple of failed attempts to purchase not clearly genuine scarfs I have another one I would appreciate if you could have a look at and hopefully authenticate it for me. Thanks again.
> 
> Name: Burberry London Prorsum Brit Classic Giant Check Ivory Cashmere Muffler Scarf
> Selle ID: usagi_tsukino1989
> Item Number: 202318606620
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-London-Prorsum-Brit-Classic-Giant-Check-Ivory-Cashmere-Muffler-Scarf/202318606620?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Need to see the content tags up close and entire scarf lying flat
t


----------



## terite

Rassamee23 said:


> View attachment 4077380
> View attachment 4077383


Too small for me - thanks for circling the important bits, but what I need to see is:
Send clear/close photos of the Made in Italy tag front and back, photo of the Burberry stamp, photos of any tags - check the pockets.
t


----------



## Mnoord

terite said:


> Both items are fake
> t


Thank you! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Tiggr

terite said:


> Too small for me - thanks for circling the important bits, but what I need to see is:
> Send clear/close photos of the Made in Italy tag front and back, photo of the Burberry stamp, photos of any tags - check the pockets.
> t





terite said:


> Need to see the content tags up close and entire scarf lying flat
> t


Hi
Terite
The seller has since added these additional photos to the auction photo library on eBay, I have attached them here but you may want to view them via eBay so that you can zoom in on them. I hope these help and thanks again.


----------



## terite

Mnoord said:


> Thank you! Really appreciate it.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> Hi
> Terite
> The seller has since added these additional photos to the auction photo library on eBay, I have attached them here but you may want to view them via eBay so that you can zoom in on them. I hope these help and thanks again.
> View attachment 4078862
> View attachment 4078863
> View attachment 4078864
> View attachment 4078865


These photos look good.
t


----------



## Tiggr

terite said:


> These photos look good.
> t


Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## Mhay30

Hello everyone. I bought this bag for a while now but Im not sure if it's authentic as I don't see any serial number or tags beside the heat stamp at the front and the metal tag inside. Pls help, thank you!


----------



## Tiggr

Tiggr said:


> Thank you, much appreciated


Hi Terite
Could you also authenticate this scarf so if I miss out on the other one I can bid on this one, thanks. I asked the seller for a couple of pictures of the care and content labels but she said that the scarf does not have any and I also asked for a closer picture of the Burberry tag but she says that picture 2 is the close up, I don't know if this is close enough for you to check, the London, England and the Made In Scotland look a bit uneven and not smooth but I don't know if this is due to the label maybe not being flat. I also question that it is a NEW and unused gift but it does not have the original tag attached to the label, but what do I know. Again I thank you for your time and expertise.

Name: Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf genuine unwanted gift
Seller ID: dima8816
Item #  222989017802
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222989017802?ul_noapp=true


----------



## MSGUE1981

Hi, Think in advance.  I am hoping you can help me authenticate this bag I purchased on Poshmark

Item: Burberry Bucket Bag (Blue Label)
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Aunthentic-Burberry-Bucket-Bag-5ae51c22a825a6ad8acf6fd7

Pictures in link and other pictures attached.  Please let me know if there are any other pictures needed.


----------



## Rassamee23

terite said:


> Too small for me - thanks for circling the important bits, but what I need to see is:
> Send clear/close photos of the Made in Italy tag front and back, photo of the Burberry stamp, photos of any tags - check the pockets.
> t


Finally got better pics. Authentic?


----------



## Nicspaweena

Hello,can anyone here please help me to authenticate this wallet?
I don't see anywhere MADE IN... or serial number
only at the snap-closures that are marked FIOCCHI ITALY
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## lmitch

Would anyone be able to tell me if this Burberry wallet is authentic? It feels a touch heavier than my old Coach wallet that I’ve been using for years, but I’ve never seen an interior style like this. I received it as a gift, purchased from a local consignment shop, but I found photos of it on Poshmark as well, so I’m thinking maybe she had it posted on there as well. 

Thanks in advance! 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...itched_v1&ext_trk=branch&utm_source=pi_sh_pub


----------



## lmitch

https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...itched_v1&ext_trk=branch&utm_source=pi_sh_pub

Would anyone be able to tell me if this Burberry wallet is authentic? It feels a touch heavier than my old Coach wallet that I’ve been using for years, but I’ve never seen an interior style like this. I received it as a gift, purchased from a local consignment shop, but I found photos of it on Poshmark as well, so I’m thinking maybe she had it posted on there as well. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rapira

Hi, I just bought a vintage Burberry scarf and the seller confirmed that it is genuine but I am not sure...could you help to find the truth please? Thanks


----------



## terite

Mhay30 said:


> Hello everyone. I bought this bag for a while now but Im not sure if it's authentic as I don't see any serial number or tags beside the heat stamp at the front and the metal tag inside. Pls help, thank you!


It looks like a Burberry item made in Japan with Burberry license, so technically not fake, but not Burberry as we know  it.
t


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> Thank you, much appreciated


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> Hi Terite
> Could you also authenticate this scarf so if I miss out on the other one I can bid on this one, thanks. I asked the seller for a couple of pictures of the care and content labels but she said that the scarf does not have any and I also asked for a closer picture of the Burberry tag but she says that picture 2 is the close up, I don't know if this is close enough for you to check, the London, England and the Made In Scotland look a bit uneven and not smooth but I don't know if this is due to the label maybe not being flat. I also question that it is a NEW and unused gift but it does not have the original tag attached to the label, but what do I know. Again I thank you for your time and expertise.
> 
> Name: Burberry Classic Cashmere Scarf genuine unwanted gift
> Seller ID: dima8816
> Item #  222989017802
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222989017802?ul_noapp=true


Looks wrong to me.
t


----------



## terite

MSGUE1981 said:


> Hi, Think in advance.  I am hoping you can help me authenticate this bag I purchased on Poshmark
> 
> Item: Burberry Bucket Bag (Blue Label)
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Aunthentic-Burberry-Bucket-Bag-5ae51c22a825a6ad8acf6fd7
> 
> Pictures in link and other pictures attached.  Please let me know if there are any other pictures needed.


This looks unusual to me - inside zipper should also be embossed - quality is lacking - I don't know what this is - seems wrong to me.
t


----------



## terite

Rassamee23 said:


> Finally got better pics. Authentic?


These photos look good.
t


----------



## terite

Nicspaweena said:


> Hello,can anyone here please help me to authenticate this wallet?
> I don't see anywhere MADE IN... or serial number
> only at the snap-closures that are marked FIOCCHI ITALY
> Thanks in advance!!!


Authentic (vintage)
t


----------



## terite

lmitch said:


> Would anyone be able to tell me if this Burberry wallet is authentic? It feels a touch heavier than my old Coach wallet that I’ve been using for years, but I’ve never seen an interior style like this. I received it as a gift, purchased from a local consignment shop, but I found photos of it on Poshmark as well, so I’m thinking maybe she had it posted on there as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-BURBERRY-long-wallet-dark-brown-5aa3f0725521be6d23c03124?utm_campaign=referral_code=NCWHITLOW14&utm_content=feature=sh_l&rfuid=551100e225cfdc311d134b95&post_roll=stitched_v1&ext_trk=branch&utm_source=pi_sh_pub


Send a clear/close photo of the snap, the zipper pull, the Made in stamp.
t


----------



## Nicspaweena

terite said:


> Authentic (vintage)
> t


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## terite

Rapira said:


> View attachment 4084863
> View attachment 4084863
> View attachment 4084864
> View attachment 4084866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I just bought a vintage Burberry scarf and the seller confirmed that it is genuine but I am not sure...could you help to find the truth please? Thanks


The Burberrys stamp looks off to me - stitching looks unusual also - 
t


----------



## Rassamee23

terite said:


> These photos look good.
> t



Thank you


----------



## Tiggr

terite said:


> Looks wrong to me.
> t


Thanks again. I ended up purchasing the scarf that you previously authenticated. Once again much appreciated


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> Thanks again. I ended up purchasing the scarf that you previously authenticated. Once again much appreciated


You are welcome - yes, always check here first.
t


----------



## AN HO

Hi All, Please help me to authenticate this burberry scarf. Thanks


----------



## terite

AN HO said:


> Hi All, Please help me to authenticate this burberry scarf. Thanks


I already did that one.
t


----------



## Hanibell

Format to use for non-auction item
Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Check Backpack (?)
Photos: below
Code: T - 04 - 01

Hello (-: Would be great if you could help me with this backpack. What made me wonder if this it is genuine was: 1) the branding of the shoulder straps is not symmetric 2) the Haymarket Check pattern is not 100% aligned throughout but prob. in the tolerance still 3) the upside down horses on the side 4) The code T - 04 - 01, i googled it and found the same model>> http://www.list4all.com/qualityclothes/Authentic_Burberry_Haymarket_Check_Backpack_i192.php 
however also different models such as>> http://purse-princess.blogspot.com/2013/07/authentic-burberry-lola-bag-for-sale.html

Ty for your help!


----------



## Hanibell

Rest of the pictures:


----------



## terite

Hanibell said:


> Rest of the pictures:
> View attachment 4086850
> View attachment 4086851
> View attachment 4086852
> View attachment 4086853
> View attachment 4086854
> View attachment 4086855
> View attachment 4086856
> View attachment 4086857
> View attachment 4086858
> View attachment 4086859


That is authentic - the knights DO go one way, then the other (they alternate). Too bad that the writing is NOT aligned on the strap - I agree.
The code is correct for that bag.
Genuine and is vintage -
t


----------



## Hanibell

terite said:


> That is authentic - the knights DO go one way, then the other (they alternate). Too bad that the writing is NOT aligned on the strap - I agree.
> The code is correct for that bag.
> Genuine and is vintage -
> t


thank you!


----------



## terite

Hanibell said:


> thank you!


You are welcome
t


----------



## lmitch

terite said:


> Send a clear/close photo of the snap, the zipper pull, the Made in stamp.
> t



I tried to get a close up photo, but my phone camera dislikes me deeply.
The snap says "High Crown" if you can't tell. I couldn't find a Made In tag/stamp anywhere, so that seems problematic to me. The consignment shop has a very decent return policy, and by the looks of things, I'm thinking I'm going to need to take advantage of that... Really appreciate your help trying to figure this out! I like the style of wallet quite a bit, and even if I have to return this one, I'll definitely be sticking with a snap style wallet versus zipper, which is the only style I've had in the past. So at least one good thing came out of this if it turns out to not be authentic!


----------



## Tiggr

terite said:


> You are welcome - yes, always check here first.
> t


Hi Terite
May I call on your expertise a final time to authenticate the below scarf, I purchased the other scarf that you authenticated which I should receive soon but I was also looking to purchase this scarf as I love the colours but the price seems too good to be true and we all know what they say if it seems to be too good to be true but I am hoping it is genuine and just a good price. The seller says there is no care label attached, do not know if it ever had one. Once again I thank you for your time.

Item Name: Ladies BURBERRY Luxury 100% CASHMERE PINK & PURPLE NOVA CHECK Large Size Scarf
Item Number: 312129802768
Seller ID: sloanstreet*boutique
Link: www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ladies-BURBERRY-Luxury-100-CASHMERE-PINK-PURPLE-NOVA-CHECK-Large-Size-Scarf/312129802768?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## terite

lmitch said:


> I tried to get a close up photo, but my phone camera dislikes me deeply.
> The snap says "High Crown" if you can't tell. I couldn't find a Made In tag/stamp anywhere, so that seems problematic to me. The consignment shop has a very decent return policy, and by the looks of things, I'm thinking I'm going to need to take advantage of that... Really appreciate your help trying to figure this out! I like the style of wallet quite a bit, and even if I have to return this one, I'll definitely be sticking with a snap style wallet versus zipper, which is the only style I've had in the past. So at least one good thing came out of this if it turns out to not be authentic!
> View attachment 4087782
> View attachment 4087783


Without a made in stamp photo - I can't really say.
t


----------



## terite

Tiggr said:


> Hi Terite
> May I call on your expertise a final time to authenticate the below scarf, I purchased the other scarf that you authenticated which I should receive soon but I was also looking to purchase this scarf as I love the colours but the price seems too good to be true and we all know what they say if it seems to be too good to be true but I am hoping it is genuine and just a good price. The seller says there is no care label attached, do not know if it ever had one. Once again I thank you for your time.
> 
> Item Name: Ladies BURBERRY Luxury 100% CASHMERE PINK & PURPLE NOVA CHECK Large Size Scarf
> Item Number: 312129802768
> Seller ID: sloanstreet*boutique
> Link: www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ladies-BURBERRY-Luxury-100-CASHMERE-PINK-PURPLE-NOVA-CHECK-Large-Size-Scarf/312129802768?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


That is not a Burberry check
t


----------



## Tiggr

terite said:


> That is not a Burberry check
> t


Thank you


----------



## Pokahantos

Hi
I need to know if this watch in this website is authentic or not before i buy it

Item Name: burberry bu9006 watch 
Link:https://leprix.com/shop/burberry/watches/burberry-bu9006-two-tone-stainless-steel-watch


----------



## Mhay30

terite said:


> It looks like a Burberry item made in Japan with Burberry license, so technically not fake, but not Burberry as we know  it.
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

Pokahantos said:


> Hi
> I need to know if this watch in this website is authentic or not before i buy it
> 
> Item Name: burberry bu9006 watch
> Link:https://leprix.com/shop/burberry/watches/burberry-bu9006-two-tone-stainless-steel-watch


No red flags but I cannot see the Burberry stamp on the back clearly or close enough.
t


----------



## terite

Mhay30 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this Burberry?
I found this cutie in a local thrift store...tag says it's a LG MMEDIA CSE.
Approx. 5.5"w x 3.5"h x 1.75"d. Strap drops 5.75" to zipper ring.
I've not found a comparable item online...any info like name, age, etc. is much appreciated.
More pics in next message...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

More pics...


----------



## terite

JOODLZ said:


> More pics...


Genuine
t


----------



## JOODLZ

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

JOODLZ said:


> Thanks so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## myths

Hi All, Could you help me if this Burberry jacket is authentic?. The diamond quilt pattern is quite big in compare with what I normally see in most popular one. 

It is currently posted on ebay. Thanks

link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberr...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Hi All, Could you help me if this Burberry jacket is authentic?. The diamond quilt pattern is quite big in compare with what I normally see in most popular one.
> 
> It is currently posted on ebay. Thanks
> 
> link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-jacket/273256799945?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Authentic - several years old - 
t


----------



## myths

terite said:


> Authentic - several years old -
> t


Thank you so much


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Thank you so much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## fittingpig

Can you please help authenticate this scarve? Bought online. Somehow not feeling positive when seeing the tag

Thanks


----------



## fittingpig

More photos


----------



## terite

fittingpig said:


> More photos


Everything looks right.
t


----------



## fittingpig

terite said:


> Everything looks right.
> t


Than you so much

1thing on the attached tag, I can see a tint of purplish. Is it normal?


----------



## terite

fittingpig said:


> Than you so much
> 
> 1thing on the attached tag, I can see a tint of purplish. Is it normal?





fittingpig said:


> Than you so much
> 
> 1thing on the attached tag, I can see a tint of purplish. Is it normal?





fittingpig said:


> Than you so much
> 
> 1thing on the attached tag, I can see a tint of purplish. Is it normal?





fittingpig said:


> Than you so much
> 
> 1thing on the attached tag, I can see a tint of purplish. Is it normal?


Which one looks purple?
t


----------



## fittingpig

terite said:


> Which one looks purple?
> t


The tag. At certain degree/anger under the light. It is not showing pure gold Color for Burberry prints on tag


----------



## fittingpig

fittingpig said:


> The tag. At certain degree/anger under the light. It is not showing pure gold Color for Burberry prints on tag


Clear price tag pic

Under light. The Burberry print in gold does have slight purplish tint


----------



## terite

The paper tag


fittingpig said:


> The tag. At certain degree/anger under the light. It is not showing pure gold Color for Burberry prints on tag


 The paper tag looks ok
t


----------



## fittingpig

terite said:


> The paper tag
> 
> The paper tag looks ok
> t


Thank you so much. You are the best


----------



## terite

fittingpig said:


> Thank you so much. You are the best


You are welcome.
t


----------



## the_wendy_house

Please can someone check the authenticity of this tote?

Item: 401549629930
Name: Authentic Burberry stowell denim canvas rollup large tote shoulder handbag vgc
Seller:  raffstuff69
Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/401549629930

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> Please can someone check the authenticity of this tote?
> 
> Item: 401549629930
> Name: Authentic Burberry stowell denim canvas rollup large tote shoulder handbag vgc
> Seller:  raffstuff69
> Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/401549629930
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Genuine
t


----------



## the_wendy_house

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you!


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome
t


----------



## the_wendy_house

I missed out  

Please can I get an opinion on this one? 

Burberry Authentic espadrill bag 
183238812998
Cad07allison
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183238812998

Thank you!


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> I missed out
> 
> Please can I get an opinion on this one?
> 
> Burberry Authentic espadrill bag
> 183238812998
> Cad07allison
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/183238812998
> 
> Thank you!


Genuine - about 15+ years old


----------



## the_wendy_house

terite said:


> Genuine - about 15+ years old



Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> Thanks so much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Erilynn25

Item Name: Burberry Black Leather Handbag
Item Number: 312160474183
Seller ID: dropp11
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...474183?hash=item48ae36d447:g:S9UAAOSwhbJbFqe3


----------



## alex250494

Hey guys,

can I please get an opinion on this Shirt I already bought?

Item Name: Burberry Shirt
Item Number: /
Seller ID: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/mitglieder/73934652-johnyskate

Made in - Tag doesen't exist.


----------



## terite

Erilynn25 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Black Leather Handbag
> Item Number: 312160474183
> Seller ID: dropp11
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...474183?hash=item48ae36d447:g:S9UAAOSwhbJbFqe3





Erilynn25 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Black Leather Handbag
> Item Number: 312160474183
> Seller ID: dropp11
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...474183?hash=item48ae36d447:g:S9UAAOSwhbJbFqe3


Fake - hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

alex250494 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> can I please get an opinion on this Shirt I already bought?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Shirt
> Item Number: /
> Seller ID: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/mitglieder/73934652-johnyskate
> 
> Made in - Tag doesen't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105375
> View attachment 4105376
> View attachment 4105377
> View attachment 4105378
> View attachment 4105379
> View attachment 4105375
> View attachment 4105376
> View attachment 4105377
> View attachment 4105378
> View attachment 4105379
> View attachment 4105375
> View attachment 4105376
> View attachment 4105377
> View attachment 4105378
> View attachment 4105379


Looks like a vintage Buberry shirt that is about 18 years old or so.
t
PS- - but it is NOT the same shirt as shown in the link. ( two different shirts)


----------



## Erilynn25

terite said:


> Fake - hope you can return it.
> t



Thank you, I didn't end up bidding.


----------



## Pilicious

Please help me to authenticate this vintage bag! Thx so much!


----------



## terite

Erilynn25 said:


> Thank you, I didn't end up bidding.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Pilicious said:


> Please help me to authenticate this vintage bag! Thx so much!


Might be a made in Japan/on licence bag from years ago - no made in tag - lower quality - not burberry as we know it - often listed on ebay for way too much $$
t


----------



## Jopel

Please help me authenticate this shirt! I just got it from auction and i dont know if this authentic or not! Thx so much!


----------



## terite

Jopel said:


> Please help me authenticate this shirt! I just got it from auction and i dont know if this authentic or not! Thx so much!


Need a photo of the fabric label laid flat - photographed straight on, and a photo of the knight embroidered.
t


----------



## Jopel

terite said:


> Need a photo of the fabric label laid flat - photographed straight on, and a photo of the knight embroidered.
> t


----------



## terite

looks good
t


----------



## Jopel

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Is it authentic?


----------



## terite

Jopel said:


> Is it authentic?


yes


----------



## Franklin Bruner

Hi I wanted to see if this wallet is authentic. I recently bought it online.

Item Name: Haymarket Check (Beige Black Red) Bi-fold Men's Wallet
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-haymarket-check-beige-black-red-bi-fold-men-s-wallet/23523958/
Serial number (Since picture was very hard to take: ITPELJOH12CAM
Also The made in Italy stamp is on the left side of the wallet when you open it up and the Burberry Name is stamped on the last fold on the right side.


----------



## Franklin Bruner

Last pictures!


----------



## terite

Franklin Bruner said:


> Hi I wanted to see if this wallet is authentic. I recently bought it online.
> 
> Item Name: Haymarket Check (Beige Black Red) Bi-fold Men's Wallet
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-haymarket-check-beige-black-red-bi-fold-men-s-wallet/23523958/
> Serial number (Since picture was very hard to take: ITPELJOH12CAM
> Also The made in Italy stamp is on the left side of the wallet when you open it up and the Burberry Name is stamped on the last fold on the right side.


genuine
t


----------



## Franklin Bruner

terite said:


> genuine
> t


That was fast! What gave it away so quick? And thank you!


----------



## alaygh

Just bought this bag for my girl at Jomashop, want to authenticate it please!!
Thank you so much in advance!
Small Leather and House Check Crossbody Bag
Item 39808261


----------



## terite

alaygh said:


> Just bought this bag for my girl at Jomashop, want to authenticate it please!!
> Thank you so much in advance!
> Small Leather and House Check Crossbody Bag
> Item 39808261
> View attachment 4109280
> View attachment 4109282
> View attachment 4109283
> View attachment 4109284
> View attachment 4109285
> View attachment 4109286
> View attachment 4109287
> View attachment 4109288
> View attachment 4109289
> View attachment 4109292


I don't like the Made in Italy AND the Chinese serial number
t


----------



## b.sutz

hi there,

Can you please authenticate this Bag?


----------



## b.sutz

hi there,

Can you please authenticate this bag?
Thank you
b.sutz


----------



## terite

b.sutz said:


> hi there,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> Thank you
> b.sutz


Authentic Stowell tote
t


----------



## rayon22

Should be 1-2 years old. 
So the Logo print is a bit washed out. But is it Real? @terite 
i hope the pictures are clear enough


----------



## rayon22

f


rayon22 said:


> Should be 1-2 years old.
> So the Logo print is a bit washed out. But is it Real? @terite
> i hope the pictures are clear enough



forgot this one*


----------



## terite

rayon22 said:


> f
> 
> 
> forgot this one*


Genuine
t


----------



## rayon22

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


thank you so much for the fast reply


----------



## apcafamily

Hi, my mother received this bag from a relative in Hong Kong.  We just want to know if it is a real Burberry.  We're suspicious since this is made in China.

Item Name (if you know it): n/a
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post): n/a
Photos: See attached photos

Thanks for your help!


----------



## terite

rayon22 said:


> thank you so much for the fast reply


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Good Friday

Good day
Would like to know if this cardholder is authentic. Thank you.


----------



## terite

Good Friday said:


> Good day
> Would like to know if this cardholder is authentic. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113497
> View attachment 4113498


Any lining? Is it an old piece?
t


----------



## Good Friday

terite said:


> Any lining? Is it an old piece?
> t



Hi terite
There seems to be a cloth inside. I assume this is an old piece as it is sticky in between. I hope that helps. Thank you.


----------



## terite

Good Friday said:


> Hi terite
> There seems to be a cloth inside. I assume this is an old piece as it is sticky in between. I hope that helps. Thank you.


Send a photo of the lining or any other markings - there should be a made in stamp on it somewhere
t


----------



## beeauty

Hi guys I just bought this Bag at the thrift store . Would you please help me to authenticate it ? No authentication cards or dust bag. I can return it for a store credit if it's fake. Thank you so much for your help in advance

if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


----------



## beeauty

more photos of the bag thank you for your help again


----------



## Good Friday

Reply below. Thanks


----------



## Good Friday

terite said:


> Send a photo of the lining or any other markings - there should be a made in stamp on it somewhere
> t



Hi terite
Please find photos below. I could not find any made in stamp though. Thank you.


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> more photos of the bag thank you for your help again


Confused by the Made in China stamp - then the Italy snap - 
t


----------



## terite

Good Friday said:


> Hi terite
> Please find photos below. I could not find any made in stamp though. Thank you.
> View attachment 4115752
> View attachment 4115753
> View attachment 4115753


Without a made in stamp - I am doubtful. 
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> Confused by the Made in China stamp - then the Italy snap -
> t



Thank you for helping to authenticate the bag. Do you think I should invest in getting the bag professionally authenticated or just return it to get store credit ? ( also do you have any recommendations as to where I should get it authenticated ) THANK YOU so much for helping


----------



## Good Friday

terite said:


> Without a made in stamp - I am doubtful.
> t


Thanks terite for the kind assistance.


----------



## myths

Hi All, Could you please help me to authenticate the below Burberry jacket? It is currently posted on ebay. Thanks

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberr...624996?hash=item1caffc3224:g:8v8AAOSwoHJbMN0x


----------



## Marikit31813

Hello. I just bought this long wallet online. Seller said it is preloved
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 authentic from japan. I just want to make sure it is the real thing. Thank you so much.


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Thank you for helping to authenticate the bag. Do you think I should invest in getting the bag professionally authenticated or just return it to get store credit ? ( also do you have any recommendations as to where I should get it authenticated ) THANK YOU so much for helping


First look - it looks like a style that I recognize - problem is with the parts (China/Italy). Authenticate 4 you is one place - Fake Spotters in another - was this an expensive bag? 
t


----------



## terite

Good Friday said:


> Thanks terite for the kind assistance.


You are welcome - is it is genuine leather ?
t


----------



## terite

Good Friday said:


> Thanks terite for the kind assistance.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Marikit31813 said:


> Hello. I just bought this long wallet online. Seller said it is preloved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116925
> View attachment 4116925
> View attachment 4116926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authentic from japan. I just want to make sure it is the real thing. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116927
> View attachment 4116928
> View attachment 4116930
> View attachment 4116931
> View attachment 4116932
> View attachment 4116934
> View attachment 4116935
> View attachment 4116935
> View attachment 4116936
> View attachment 4116936


This looks wrong to me - the plastic inserts are not right - the fabric looks off - do you think that stain will ever come off? I would like to see a photo of the other side of the snap.Can you return it?
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> First look - it looks like a style that I recognize - problem is with the parts (China/Italy). Authenticate 4 you is one place - Fake Spotters in another - was this an expensive bag?
> t



Not at all expensive $19.99 ☺️ So I wouldn't be too sad if it's fake ... thank you for the recommendation as to where to authenticate this purse . Also if it's ok can you let me know what style this purse might be ?


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Not at all expensive $19.99 ☺️ So I wouldn't be too sad if it's fake ... thank you for the recommendation as to where to authenticate this purse . Also if it's ok can you let me know what style this purse might be ?


Sorry - but I don't know the name of the style - it looks more right than wrong to me - the stamps look good, the pattern is good, the zipper pull looks good, interior looks right.
t


----------



## Marikit31813

terite said:


> This looks wrong to me - the plastic inserts are not right - the fabric looks off - do you think that stain will ever come off? I would like to see a photo of the other side of the snap.Can you return it?
> t



Seller said it was a vintage.. it also says burberrys in on one side of the zip and the horse logo on one side. The leather is very soft and smells like leather. However, the stain comes from the lining..


----------



## terite

Marikit31813 said:


> Seller said it was a vintage.. it also says burberrys in on one side of the zip and the horse logo on one side. The leather is very soft and smells like leather. However, the stain comes from the lining..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118129
> View attachment 4118130


Fake for sure.
Fake
t


----------



## b.sutz

Hello
Can you please help authenticating this bag that I got from private market? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## terite

b.sutz said:


> Hello
> Can you please help authenticating this bag that I got from private market? Thank you very much in advance.


Authentic 
t


----------



## Ciela

Hi! can someone help me authenticate this coat? thanks!

name: Burberry coat
seller: linda*s***stuff 
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...372729?hash=item48aefba539:g:2Y8AAOSwEehbMsmm
number:  312173372729


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this coat authenticated? Thank you!!

Item: *BURBERRY NOVA CHECK-LINED TRENCH COAT*
Item #: BUR92749 
Seller: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/burberry-nova-check-lined-trench-coat-33


----------



## terite

Ciela said:


> Hi! can someone help me authenticate this coat? thanks!
> 
> name: Burberry coat
> seller: linda*s***stuff
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...372729?hash=item48aefba539:g:2Y8AAOSwEehbMsmm
> number:  312173372729


Sorry - that link does not take me to a burberry item - try again - 
t


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this coat authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: *BURBERRY NOVA CHECK-LINED TRENCH COAT*
> Item #: BUR92749
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/burberry-nova-check-lined-trench-coat-33


That only shows me three photos of the coat - all exterior shots.
t


----------



## k5ml3k

terite said:


> That only shows me three photos of the coat - all exterior shots.
> t





k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this coat authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: *BURBERRY NOVA CHECK-LINED TRENCH COAT*
> Item #: BUR92749
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/burberry-nova-check-lined-trench-coat-33



Sorry about that! Here are more pics that I took. Please let me know if you need anymore or need better ones. Thank you!!


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Sorry about that! Here are more pics that I took. Please let me know if you need anymore or need better ones. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4122569
> 
> View attachment 4122570
> 
> View attachment 4122571
> 
> View attachment 4122572
> 
> View attachment 4122573
> 
> View attachment 4122574
> 
> View attachment 4122575
> 
> View attachment 4122576
> 
> View attachment 4122577
> 
> View attachment 4122578
> View attachment 4122579


Everything looks good here.
t


----------



## k5ml3k

terite said:


> Everything looks good here.
> t



Awesome, thank you!!! Is it possible to determine the year/season it was from?


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Awesome, thank you!!! Is it possible to determine the year/season it was from?


You are welcome - I don't know the production date
t


----------



## myths

Could you please help me to authenticate this burberry jacket? Please see the photos


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Could you please help me to authenticate this burberry jacket? Please see the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123012
> View attachment 4123013
> View attachment 4123014
> View attachment 4123015
> View attachment 4123016
> View attachment 4123017
> View attachment 4123018


A few years old - genuine
t


----------



## myths

terite said:


> A few years old - genuine
> t


Oh thank you so much Terite. I recently bought this on ebay but when receiving it, the stitching thread in some part of the diamond quilt is off so I am quite confused about its quality and query if it is authentic or not as the label is quite not similar with those posted online. But your opinion expertise makes me feel safe. As long as it is genuine.


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Oh thank you so much Terite. I recently bought this on ebay but when receiving it, the stitching thread in some part of the diamond quilt is off so I am quite confused about its quality and query if it is authentic or not as the label is quite not similar with those posted online. But your opinion expertise makes me feel safe. As long as it is genuine.


You are welcome - 
t


----------



## myths

terite said:


> You are welcome -
> t





terite said:


> You are welcome -
> t


Terite, I just find out the size tag of this jacket is located in the pocket, is it correct?


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Terite, I just find out the size tag of this jacket is located in the pocket, is it correct?


That is ok (older style).


----------



## k5ml3k

terite said:


> You are welcome - I don't know the production date
> t



Aw no worries, thanks again!!


----------



## james192

Hello all, 

My grandma was a collector of Burberry/ Burberry's items such as coats, umbrellas and handbags etc.

Two questions, form the photos, is this real? The Burberry pattern has a sort of stitch pattern (IMG_1338) of the horse logo:
She said she bought it years ago but never used it hardly ever and also what type of bag is it? 

Dimensions:
Strap length is around 100cm long
Bag is approx 30cm wide, 20cm tall and unpacked around 5cm deep at the ends.


----------



## krasnopolsky

hey there, 
would you be so kind to help me out with authenticity of this bag? and if possible, the bag style/name? thank you so much in advance. 

p.s. including on the made in tag: ITTIVGRO58CAL (would also tremendously appreciate if you could reveal some of the mystery this code is hiding)


----------



## sacha1009

hello authenticators..how r u? can u pls help me to authenticate this..Planning to buy this..thank u.
Title: *Authentic Burberry Handbag (Dustbag included) w/ matching Burberry Wallet GUC
Seller's Name: 15mae
Item #: 302765258459
Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...-GUC/302765258459?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_
Really appreciated.


----------



## worm123

Dear authenticators,
Please authenticate this Burberry small Banner bag. I bought this 2 years ago and it did not come with tags or receipt. I was told it is authentic but I want a second opinion on the thought. Please advice. Thank you in advance for all the help

Item Name: Burberry small Banner in black leather
Link: n/a
Photos: Please see attached. Many thanks


----------



## Jeluhewi




----------



## Jeluhewi

Hey Terite,

I need your help. Is this an Original Scarf?
Do you need more pictures?
Thank and greetings 
Susanna


----------



## panopticoon

Hi, can someone please authenticate this for me?  I've purchased and received this item and posted a few extra photos below. Thank you!

Item Name: Burberry Medium Rucksack Runway Nylon Backpack NEW!!!!
Item Number:153060706014
Seller ID: 35sramon
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Medium-Rucksack-Runway-Nylon-Backpack-NEW/153060706014?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## MadisonP43

Item: Vintage Burberry key holder 
Listing Number: n/a
Seller: purchased second hand
Link: n/a
Comments: I purchased this key holder recently and am curious about its authenticity. It seems quite old/vintage. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## St.johnandmore

Hello,

I was given this tote bag to sell and based on the other items given to me by this person, I’m assuming this is authentic. However, I cannot find anything online that looks like it so I figured I’d post here. The logo is on the outside and says Burberrys with an S so I’m assuming it’s a vintage piece. Thanks!


----------



## Skydreams48

Requesting an authentication of a Burberry coat.  I did some research on my own and it appears to be authentic, but it’s missing the D rings on the belt so seeking a second opinion.  Thank you so much for your time!

Item Name (if you know it): Possibly the Kensington (version in 2012)
Link (bought from this auction): https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-t...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Photos:


----------



## sacha1009

Hi..pls help me another one to authenticate this...Thank u very much!
Title: *Authentic Burberry Haymarket Check Small Canterbury Tote Chocolate
Seller's Name: sprintch
Item#: 123240312958
Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...0312958?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p20
Hope u help me ..Thank u


----------



## myths

Terite! Can you please help me to authenticate this burberry scarf?  I would like to join bidding if it is genuine. Thank you.


----------



## Toby93

Hi Terite,  Are you able to take a look at this Small Canterbury?  There is nothing on the back of the “made in Italy” tag, and the leather feels very stiff.  I don’t think it’s authentic, but I’m not an expert by a long shot!  Thank you so much.


----------



## Toby93

And some more......


----------



## marcommom

Please authenticate this bag. Rear of tag that says "Made in Italy" reads "ITHOLLEA27CAMA" 
Thank you.


----------



## terite

james192 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My grandma was a collector of Burberry/ Burberry's items such as coats, umbrellas and handbags etc.
> 
> Two questions, form the photos, is this real? The Burberry pattern has a sort of stitch pattern (IMG_1338) of the horse logo:
> She said she bought it years ago but never used it hardly ever and also what type of bag is it?
> 
> Dimensions:
> Strap length is around 100cm long
> Bag is approx 30cm wide, 20cm tall and unpacked around 5cm deep at the ends.


Yes this is vintage. Yes the fabric has a logo of a knight on it. Leather trim. Is there a Made in stamp on the inside - any embossed hardware?
t


----------



## terite

krasnopolsky said:


> hey there,
> would you be so kind to help me out with authenticity of this bag? and if possible, the bag style/name? thank you so much in advance.
> 
> p.s. including on the made in tag: ITTIVGRO58CAL (would also tremendously appreciate if you could reveal some of the mystery this code is hiding)
> 
> View attachment 4126562
> View attachment 4126563
> View attachment 4126564
> View attachment 4126565
> View attachment 4126566
> View attachment 4126567
> View attachment 4126568
> View attachment 4126569
> View attachment 4126570
> View attachment 4126571


These photos are too small for me to be able to tell - also take the pics straight on/flat.
Please try again
t


----------



## terite

sacha1009 said:


> hello authenticators..how r u? can u pls help me to authenticate this..Planning to buy this..thank u.
> Title: *Authentic Burberry Handbag (Dustbag included) w/ matching Burberry Wallet GUC
> Seller's Name: 15mae
> Item #: 302765258459
> Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Handbag-Dustbag-included-w-matching-Burberry-Wallet-GUC/302765258459?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_
> Really appreciated.


I need to see the stamps and serial numbers photographed up close and straight on (eg badge inside the bag, stamp on the wallet, wallet AND bag serial numbers/made in tags.
t


----------



## terite

worm123 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Please authenticate this Burberry small Banner bag. I bought this 2 years ago and it did not come with tags or receipt. I was told it is authentic but I want a second opinion on the thought. Please advice. Thank you in advance for all the help
> 
> Item Name: Burberry small Banner in black leather
> Link: n/a
> Photos: Please see attached. Many thanks


Send photos of the other pages of the fabric tag, and a closeup of the Burberry metal badge on the front.
t


----------



## terite

Jeluhewi said:


> View attachment 4128275
> View attachment 4128280
> View attachment 4128281
> View attachment 4128282
> View attachment 4128292
> View attachment 4128293
> View attachment 4128295


Fake - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Jeluhewi said:


> Hey Terite,
> 
> I need your help. Is this an Original Scarf?
> Do you need more pictures?
> Thank and greetings
> Susanna


Sorry - that is fake - hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

panopticoon said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this for me?  I've purchased and received this item and posted a few extra photos below. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Medium Rucksack Runway Nylon Backpack NEW!!!!
> Item Number:153060706014
> Seller ID: 35sramon
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Medium-Rucksack-Runway-Nylon-Backpack-NEW/153060706014?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Is there something wrong with the E in Burberry on the metal stamp? Send photos of the leather tag that says Made in Italy (front AND back) and a clear close photo of the Burberry leather stamp that says Burberry.
t


----------



## terite

MadisonP43 said:


> Item: Vintage Burberry key holder
> Listing Number: n/a
> Seller: purchased second hand
> Link: n/a
> Comments: I purchased this key holder recently and am curious about its authenticity. It seems quite old/vintage. Any input would be appreciated!


I have to go look that up - meanwhile - send a Clear/close photo of the stamp - can you read the banner? Also - send a photo of the OTHER side of the snap.
t


----------



## terite

St.johnandmore said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was given this tote bag to sell and based on the other items given to me by this person, I’m assuming this is authentic. However, I cannot find anything online that looks like it so I figured I’d post here. The logo is on the outside and says Burberrys with an S so I’m assuming it’s a vintage piece. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128905
> View attachment 4128906
> View attachment 4128907
> View attachment 4128908
> View attachment 4128909


I like the zipper pull, but not those rivets. Send a photo of the inside of the bag and the back of the bag.


----------



## terite

Skydreams48 said:


> Requesting an authentication of a Burberry coat.  I did some research on my own and it appears to be authentic, but it’s missing the D rings on the belt so seeking a second opinion.  Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Possibly the Kensington (version in 2012)
> Link (bought from this auction): https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-trench-coat-size-UK-4-US-2-stone-color-Kensington-style-mid-length/222974238434?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> Photos:


looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> And some more......
> View attachment 4132653
> 
> View attachment 4132654
> 
> View attachment 4132655
> 
> View attachment 4132656
> 
> View attachment 4132658
> 
> View attachment 4132659
> 
> View attachment 4132661


Need front and back of larger bag, all pages of the fabric tag, Burberry stamp on larger bag, Burberry stamp on insert - closer up (I can't see all the letters on that one). Insie part of snap - and what is in the envelope?
t


----------



## terite

marcommom said:


> Please authenticate this bag. Rear of tag that says "Made in Italy" reads "ITHOLLEA27CAMA"
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133086
> View attachment 4133086
> View attachment 4133087
> View attachment 4133088
> View attachment 4133089
> View attachment 4133090
> View attachment 4133091
> View attachment 4133086
> View attachment 4133087
> View attachment 4133088
> View attachment 4133089
> View attachment 4133090
> View attachment 4133091
> View attachment 4133092
> View attachment 4133093


Send a clear photo of the leather stamp and the front and back of the Made in Italy stamp.
t


----------



## Toby93

Thank you so much for taking a look. Here are additional pics.  There isn’t a Burberry tag on the purse, just the pouch.


----------



## Toby93

Thank you so much for taking a look. Here are additional pics.  There isn’t a Burberry tag on the purse, just the pouch.  
View attachment 4134119
View attachment 4134123
View attachment 4134125
View attachment 4134128
View attachment 4134129
View attachment 4134130
View attachment 4134131
View attachment 4134132
View attachment 4134133
View attachment 4134134


----------



## Toby93




----------



## Asaad Gadatia

Hey is this shirt authentic guys!!


----------



## St.johnandmore

terite said:


> I like the zipper pull, but not those rivets. Send a photo of the inside of the bag and the back of the bag.



Thanks for getting back to me! The third pic in my original post is the back of the bag, and the fourth pic in my original post is the inside. Do you need more closeup pics?


----------



## terite

Asaad Gadatia said:


> Hey is this shirt authentic guys!!


This looks ok!
t


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> View attachment 4134135
> View attachment 4134136
> View attachment 4134137
> View attachment 4134138
> View attachment 4134139
> View attachment 4134140
> View attachment 4134141
> View attachment 4134142
> View attachment 4134143
> View attachment 4134144


I am trying to see if the front of the bag and the back of the bag are the same or are they different (pattern/wise). I am trying to read that Burberry stamp and the Made in Italy tag - no serial number on the back? that is odd - there is a serial number on the fabric tag though.
t


----------



## Toby93

Would you like more pictures of the front and back of the bag?


----------



## terite

St.johnandmore said:


> Thanks for getting back to me! The third pic in my original post is the back of the bag, and the fourth pic in my original post is the inside. Do you need more closeup pics?


What kind of zipper is it? The zipper pull looks correct (the one that says "real leather." How about a closer/clearer photo of the stamp? Is the inside lined? Cant tell in your photo. How do those handles look? Unlined is ok - but the stitching should look good on the inside.
t


----------



## terite

Yes please



Toby93 said:


> Would you like more pictures of the front and back of the bag?


Yes, please. And if you can get a readable pic of that Burberry stamp and the Made in Italy stamp that clearly shows the lettering, I can help you out.
t


----------



## St.johnandmore

terite said:


> What kind of zipper is it? The zipper pull looks correct (the one that says "real leather." How about a closer/clearer photo of the stamp? Is the inside lined? Cant tell in your photo. How do those handles look? Unlined is ok - but the stitching should look good on the inside.
> t



It’s gold YKK zipper. No, not lined- I attached some more pics of the inside as well as pics of the handles and close pic of the Burberry logo. Thanks so much!


----------



## St.johnandmore

terite said:


> What kind of zipper is it? The zipper pull looks correct (the one that says "real leather." How about a closer/clearer photo of the stamp? Is the inside lined? Cant tell in your photo. How do those handles look? Unlined is ok - but the stitching should look good on the inside.
> t



It’s gold YKK zipper. No, not lined- I attached some more pics of the inside as well as pics of the handles and close pic of the Burberry logo. Thanks so much!


----------



## Toby93

The Burberry stamp almost looks like it is less imprinted as it gets to the end of the word.


----------



## terite

St.johnandmore said:


> It’s gold YKK zipper. No, not lined- I attached some more pics of the inside as well as pics of the handles and close pic of the Burberry logo. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134569
> View attachment 4134570
> View attachment 4134571
> View attachment 4134573
> View attachment 4134574
> View attachment 4134575
> View attachment 4134577
> View attachment 4134578
> View attachment 4134579
> View attachment 4134580


Genuine - vintage - like maybe 1980 or 1990 ish - not certain - sometimes they had leather interiors. I'm glad to see that fabulous interior - great condition. Back of the rivets look good (on the handles I mean). I hope it smells good (lol) hope it isn't musty - if it is air it out.
t


----------



## Toby93




----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> The Burberry stamp almost looks like it is less imprinted as it gets to the end of the word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134586
> View attachment 4134587
> View attachment 4134589
> View attachment 4134591
> View attachment 4134592
> View attachment 4134593


Ok good - see how the front and back are different - that is correct/how it should be - the bottom looks good to me too, feet look right -- pattern is right -  I cannot see any red flags/problems. Remember that the fabric (the main fabric) is NOT leather, it is coated cotton canvas (the trim and straps should be leather though.
Way to hang in there!
t


----------



## Toby93

Thank you so much for all your help!   I really appreciate it.  I wonder why there is no serial number on the back of the tag?  The seller is asking for feedback on the bag and I didn’t know what to say to her until I heard back from you[emoji4]


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> Thank you so much for all your help!   I really appreciate it.  I wonder why there is no serial number on the back of the tag?  The seller is asking for feedback on the bag and I didn’t know what to say to her until I heard back from you[emoji4]


You are welcome - well they switched from a serial number on the back of the Made in tag, to none, then no leather tag like that at all, but a big flat leather patch gee - so you have to have the right kind of tag for the right vintage of the bag - so confusing some times. 
I hope you can enjoy the bag now. Haymarket check is always a classic!
t


----------



## terite

This is how I like to see a stamp (ha)
t


----------



## Toby93

That is a beautiful clear stamp!  The leather on my purse is shiny so it’s a bit difficult to photograph.  I have a few Burberry purses and this is the first one with a shine to the leather and no serial number.


----------



## terite

Toby93 said:


> That is a beautiful clear stamp!  The leather on my purse is shiny so it’s a bit difficult to photograph.  I have a few Burberry purses and this is the first one with a shine to the leather and no serial number.


That shiny leather is tricky to photograph - that is for sure - (your serial number is on the fabric tag inside - starts with and IT
t


----------



## St.johnandmore

terite said:


> Genuine - vintage - like maybe 1980 or 1990 ish - not certain - sometimes they had leather interiors. I'm glad to see that fabulous interior - great condition. Back of the rivets look good (on the handles I mean). I hope it smells good (lol) hope it isn't musty - if it is air it out.
> t



Thanks! Not musty at all- previous owner took great care of it. Thanks so much!!


----------



## terite

Ho


St.johnandmore said:


> Thanks! Not musty at all- previous owner took great care of it. Thanks so much!!


YEAH!!! I love those vintage pieces!!!
t


----------



## panopticoon

terite said:


> Is there something wrong with the E in Burberry on the metal stamp? Send photos of the leather tag that says Made in Italy (front AND back) and a clear close photo of the Burberry leather stamp that says Burberry.
> t



Hi Terite,

Thanks for getting back to me.  I've taken photos of what you asked for.  Hope you can help!

-I'm not sure what the E in Burberry on the metal stamp is supposed to look like, I've never had a Burberry backpack before.  
-There is nothing on the back of the Made in Italy tag.  
-There is also nothing in back of the zippers.  

Are those red flags?


----------



## sacha1009

terite said:


> I need to see the stamps and serial numbers photographed up close and straight on (eg badge inside the bag, stamp on the wallet, wallet AND bag serial numbers/made in tags.
> t


Thank u very much ms. terite..its sold now...really appreciated..u r awesome...


----------



## terite

panopticoon said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me.  I've taken photos of what you asked for.  Hope you can help!
> 
> -I'm not sure what the E in Burberry on the metal stamp is supposed to look like, I've never had a Burberry backpack before.
> -There is nothing on the back of the Made in Italy tag.
> -There is also nothing in back of the zippers.
> 
> Are those red flags?


Any tags in the pocket? Is the zipper stamped YKK? The lining looks good and so does the leather stamps
t


----------



## terite

sacha1009 said:


> Thank u very much ms. terite..its sold now...really appreciated..u r awesome...


You are welcome - there will be another one of those along in no time. Check here first - before you pay!
t


----------



## luciosmom

Hi Terite. How are you? You helped me verify my Nans vintage Burberry bag before. I recently came across another vintage piece at a yard sale. I bought it cheap tho. So I’m a bit 50-50 if it’s legit. It does bear a similarity with the details in my Nans bag. Sans the made in England stamped in the leather tag. Please help. Id really love to know your thoughts. [emoji173]️ thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Jannes

I was helping a friend clear out her late mothers closets yesterday and she gave me this bag after. I have never owned a Burberry before, and wonder somewhat about it. Is it authentic? I presume it is since the mother was a classy lady with closets full of designer labels and other designer bags. What is the style/model? I have Googled it and have concluded that it is a vintage. It is a bit tired and worn and I am currently cleaning it with som gentle cleaning soap on the canvas and am going to treat the leather trim with leather balm later. 

There are no labels inside. The only "label" is the Burberry on the front and the Made in- on the zipper pull. No pockets inside.


----------



## terite

luciosmom said:


> Hi Terite. How are you? You helped me verify my Nans vintage Burberry bag before. I recently came across another vintage piece at a yard sale. I bought it cheap tho. So I’m a bit 50-50 if it’s legit. It does bear a similarity with the details in my Nans bag. Sans the made in England stamped in the leather tag. Please help. Id really love to know your thoughts. [emoji173]️ thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134755
> View attachment 4134757
> View attachment 4134760
> View attachment 4134761
> View attachment 4134762
> View attachment 4134764
> View attachment 4134765
> View attachment 4134766
> 
> View attachment 4134753


God Bless Nan! That IS a Burberrys saddle bag - keep searching for a Made in Stamp.
*You CANNOT tell by price* - there are overpriced bags and underpriced bags on ebay. There are thrift finds to be had  - like my favorite here. Bags on some designer SALE sites sell the bags for more than what they cost NEW!!! Sometimes vintage bags are listed for more than what they were too - and bags made on licence (so not fake/but not great) are listed for hundreds of $$ on ebay! Crazy. Don't go by price. This silk scarf must be fake because of the price right? WRONG!!!
t


----------



## luciosmom

terite said:


> That IS a Burberrys saddle bag - keep searching for a Made in Stamp.
> *You CANNOT tell by price* - there are overpriced bags and underpriced bags on ebay. There are thrift finds to be had  - like my favorite here:



Hi again. Thank you for noticing my post and for replying. Unfortunately I cant find any made in tags. Its in a naa state tho as the inner lining is starting to peel. If you dont mind theres one more thing ID like for you to See but I dont have it yet. Im waiting for If fo arrive. Its a vintage burberry trench coat. More like one of those car coats. As for the gender its for, Im not really sure. But Im leaning towards the Men’s line. Im not sure , not an expert tho.can I post some pics here? So you Can see for yourself? 

I bought the bag for $15, and the trench for $18. Ive always been very lucky at the local thrift and charity shops. [emoji23]


----------



## luciosmom

In a bas state ** 

I do know that all metal hardware a have burberrys engraved. I hope thats a good sign. If you need more pictures I Can send you some


----------



## terite

Jannes said:


> I was helping a friend clear out her late mothers closets yesterday and she gave me this bag after. I have never owned a Burberry before, and wonder somewhat about it. Is it authentic? I presume it is since the mother was a classy lady with closets full of designer labels and other designer bags. What is the style/model? I have Googled it and have concluded that it is a vintage. It is a bit tired and worn and I am currently cleaning it with som gentle cleaning soap on the canvas and am going to treat the leather trim with leather balm later.
> 
> There are no labels inside. The only "label" is the Burberry on the front and the Made in- on the zipper pull. No pockets inside.



Another sweet vintage find - (genuine) this time in blue nova check. I love these old bags - look back a few posts for a similar bag - in brown.
t


----------



## terite

I


luciosmom said:


> Hi again. Thank you for noticing my post and for replying. Unfortunately I cant find any made in tags. Its in a naa state tho as the inner lining is starting to peel. If you dont mind theres one more thing ID like for you to See but I dont have it yet. Im waiting for If fo arrive. Its a vintage burberry trench coat. More like one of those car coats. As for the gender its for, Im not really sure. But Im leaning towards the Men’s line. Im not sure , not an expert tho.can I post some pics here? So you Can see for yourself?
> 
> I bought the bag for $15, and the trench for $18. Ive always been very lucky at the local thrift and charity shops. [emoji23]


Is the inner lining leather? Sometimes some leather care will help - otherwise the exterior looks good, and you could just polish up the leather trim.

I authenticate any/all Burberry that is posted here - thrift sale finds often the most enjoyable to look at! Some odd things turn up at the thrift sales.
Send pictures.
t


----------



## luciosmom

Yes the inner lining is leather. Like my Nans. The only thing thats diff is the made in tag.. just says burberrys and theres nothing behind it.


----------



## luciosmom

So here it is. Thrift sale find for $18.


----------



## terite

luciosmom said:


> In a bas state **
> 
> I do know that all metal hardware a have burberrys engraved. I hope thats a good sign. If you need more pictures I Can send you some





luciosmom said:


> In a bas state **
> 
> I do know that all metal hardware a have burberrys engraved. I hope thats a good sign. If you need more pictures I Can send you some


Men's and women's - sometimes the size helps - depends on the era.
t


----------



## terite

luciosmom said:


> So here it is. Thrift sale find for $18.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4135118
> View attachment 4135119
> View attachment 4135120
> View attachment 4135121
> View attachment 4135122
> View attachment 4135123


Genuine - so size 52 is a men's size, so a man's coat - but that should not discourage you from wearing it
t


----------



## luciosmom

terite said:


> Genuine - so size 52 is a men's size, so a man's coat - but that should not discourage you from wearing it
> t



Hurray! Thank you so much. You are always quick to reply. You Made my day. Will be moving to The UK soon for work this fall, as a nurse in the NHS. These Will come in handy. [emoji173]️ 

Thank you T. [emoji8]


----------



## quirah

Hi there!

My co-worker is selling her (authentic, she claims) Burberry London alpaca coat. I am very interested in buying it, because the style is really nice. However, the price she is asking seems to be too good to be true. Moreover, I cannot find this particular coat anywhere on the internet. Could you please tell me if the coat in question is authentic or not? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jannes

terite said:


> Another sweet vintage find - (genuine) this time in blue nova check. I love these old bags - look back a few posts for a similar bag - in brown.
> t



Thank you, terite! I skimmed through some of the last listings in this thread but must have missed it. Will go back and have a look.


----------



## terite

luciosmom said:


> Hurray! Thank you so much. You are always quick to reply. You Made my day. Will be moving to The UK soon for work this fall, as a nurse in the NHS. These Will come in handy. [emoji173]️
> 
> Thank you T. [emoji8]


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

Jannes said:


> Thank you, terite! I skimmed through some of the last listings in this thread but must have missed it. Will go back and have a look.


Post 10769
t


----------



## terite

quirah said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My co-worker is selling her (authentic, she claims) Burberry London alpaca coat. I am very interested in buying it, because the style is really nice. However, the price she is asking seems to be too good to be true. Moreover, I cannot find this particular coat anywhere on the internet. Could you please tell me if the coat in question is authentic or not?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4135134
> View attachment 4135135
> View attachment 4135136


Very early Burberry London - like 2000 ish. There should be a size tag in the pocket - have a look - also check between the lining and the coat - send a photo of what you find.
I'm for selling an older coat for a good price - too much is priced way to high!!! 
t


----------



## quirah

terite said:


> Very early Burberry London - like 2000 ish. There should be a size tag in the pocket - have a look - also check between the lining and the coat - send a photo of what you find.
> I'm for selling an older coat for a good price - too much is priced way to high!!!
> t


Thank you!!!


----------



## panopticoon

terite said:


> Any tags in the pocket? Is the zipper stamped YKK? The lining looks good and so does the leather stamps
> t



Hi, there are tags inside the pocket.  The zipper does have YKK stamped on the sides, but nothing in the back.  Unfortunately, while examining the zippers I discovered that the exterior front pocket's zipper has corroded .  Would an authentic Burberry bag's gold zipper corrode like this???  I've attached pictures of the tags, zipper, and corrosion.  Thanks again, Terite!


----------



## terite

quirah said:


> Thank you!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

panopticoon said:


> Hi, there are tags inside the pocket.  The zipper does have YKK stamped on the sides, but nothing in the back.  Unfortunately, while examining the zippers I discovered that the exterior front pocket's zipper has corroded .  Would an authentic Burberry bag's gold zipper corrode like this???  I've attached pictures of the tags, zipper, and corrosion.  Thanks again, Terite!


All the photos look good
t


----------



## worm123

terite said:


> Send photos of the other pages of the fabric tag, and a closeup of the Burberry metal badge on the front.
> t


Hi Terite,
Please find attached additional required photos. I was not sure of the Burberry metal badge on the front, I could not find the metal badge but I have sent again the imprinted Burberry logo at the front of bag and also more photos of the metal button with the Burberry on it. Hope the photos are all clear to see! Please let me know if you need more photos.
Thank you so much for your help


----------



## terite

worm123 said:


> Hi Terite,
> Please find attached additional required photos. I was not sure of the Burberry metal badge on the front, I could not find the metal badge but I have sent again the imprinted Burberry logo at the front of bag and also more photos of the metal button with the Burberry on it. Hope the photos are all clear to see! Please let me know if you need more photos.
> Thank you so much for your help


Authentic
t


----------



## worm123

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Hi Terite,
That is great! Thank you so much for your help. Really appreciated


----------



## terite

worm123 said:


> Hi Terite,
> That is great! Thank you so much for your help. Really appreciated


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Hi there,

I wondered if someone might be able to help me with this bag please. I'm quite taken by its subtle design but the H on the front concerns (confuses) me. It's being sold by someone on behalf of a friend who was given it by a wealthy grandma, according to the listing, so I'm not sure of the age of the bag or design.

Item Name: Women's Vintage Black Luxury Leather Burberry Handbag
Item Number: 332542290423
Seller ID: thomaswbeard
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-V...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## terite

Kim O'Meara said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I wondered if someone might be able to help me with this bag please. I'm quite taken by its subtle design but the H on the front concerns (confuses) me. It's being sold by someone on behalf of a friend who was given it by a wealthy grandma, according to the listing, so I'm not sure of the age of the bag or design.
> 
> Item Name: Women's Vintage Black Luxury Leather Burberry Handbag
> Item Number: 332542290423
> Seller ID: thomaswbeard
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Vintage-Black-Luxury-Leather-Burberry-Handbag/332542290423?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> View attachment 4137459
> View attachment 4137460
> View attachment 4137461
> View attachment 4137462
> View attachment 4137464
> View attachment 4137465
> View attachment 4137466
> View attachment 4137467
> View attachment 4137468



So, Burberry has certain features that are recognizable - for example - the metal feet on the bottom of the bags, the zippers/zipper pulls, the handles, the seams/stitching etc. There is not one feature on this bag that looks like Burberry - my best guess is that someone replaced the lining of this bag with some Burberry fabric - (can't get a clear enough look at the fabric to authenticate it for sure), but this is not a Burberry bag.
t


----------



## Kim O'Meara

terite said:


> So, Burberry has certain features that are recognizable - for example - the metal feet on the bottom of the bags, the zippers/zipper pulls, the handles, the seams/stitching etc. There is not one feature on this bag that looks like Burberry - my best guess is that someone replaced the lining of this bag with some Burberry fabric - (can't get a clear enough look at the fabric to authenticate it for sure), but this is not a Burberry bag.
> t


Thanks so much. I have two Burberry bags bought from Burberry direct so I've never really looked at what was identifiable outside of the basics, but did have this niggling feeling that something that looked too good to be true might just be.

Thanks again.


----------



## terite

Kim O'Meara said:


> Thanks so much. I have two Burberry bags bought from Burberry direct so I've never really looked at what was identifiable outside of the basics, but did have this niggling feeling that something that looked too good to be true might just be.
> 
> Thanks again.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## rayon22

Is this Gen terite?


----------



## terite

rayon22 said:


> Is this Gen terite?


I need to see the content tags on that one - then I can tell if it is Gen or not Gen.

t


----------



## icecreamcake91

Can someone tell if this coat is gen?

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BURBERRY-Black-Slim-Fit-Trench-Coat-6US-8UK-2500/283057327417

I bought it on ebay and I am trying to sell it but a buyer mentioned that the check should line up (see attached pictures).


----------



## terite

icecreamcake91 said:


> Can someone tell if this coat is gen?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BURBERRY-Black-Slim-Fit-Trench-Coat-6US-8UK-2500/283057327417
> 
> I bought it on ebay and I am trying to sell it but a buyer mentioned that the check should line up (see attached pictures).


I have never seen an insert that looks like that - where is that insert - hard to tell from the photo - down the side? Down the back?
t


----------



## icecreamcake91

terite said:


> I have never seen an insert that looks like that - where is that insert - hard to tell from the photo - down the side? Down the back?
> t


Down the side


----------



## terite

icecreamcake91 said:


> Down the side


send a photo showing where that is on the coat
t


----------



## icecreamcake91

See photo. Thanks.


----------



## terite

icecreamcake91 said:


> See photo. Thanks.


Sorry - can't seem to help you - I still cannot get a clear image of what is going on with the lining.
t


----------



## terite

First photo was upside down, next photo was sideways and only showing one side ....
t


----------



## icecreamcake91

terite said:


> First photo was upside down, next photo was sideways and only showing one side ....
> t



Sorry. Is this better?

Last image is the side panels aligned.


----------



## terite

icecreamcake91 said:


> View attachment 4139403
> 
> 
> Sorry. Is this better?
> 
> Last image is the side panels aligned.



Yes, that is much better - if there was only one insert - that would not be good - but two matching inserts down both sides of the interior lining (in this era) or Burberry London is just fine.
It is also easier to tell what is going on when the photos are the right way up - 
Athentic, Burberry London (a few years old)
t


----------



## rayon22

terite said:


> I need to see the content tags on that one - then I can tell if it is Gen or not Gen.
> 
> t


here =)

sorry the seller had no pic until now.


----------



## terite

rayon22 said:


> here =)
> 
> sorry the seller had no pic until now.


These tags look ok - make sure that when you get the shirt - those tags are on the shirt
t


----------



## marcommom

Please authenticate this tote. Cannot find it anywhere!


----------



## terite

marcommom said:


> Please authenticate this tote. Cannot find it anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139689
> View attachment 4139689
> View attachment 4139690
> View attachment 4139691
> View attachment 4139692


Send a photo of the MADE IN tag that will be sewed in on one side. (Made in Spain/Italy etc)
t


----------



## terite

rayon22 said:


> here =)
> 
> sorry the seller had no pic until now.


Tags look good - genuine.
t


----------



## terite

marcommom said:


> Please authenticate this tote. Cannot find it anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4139689
> View attachment 4139689
> View attachment 4139690
> View attachment 4139691
> View attachment 4139692


It's an older style - usually just called a "shopper" - should be a tag sewn in the seam
t


----------



## 4EverShoppn

Someone please help! My very well off and generous boss gave me an array of designer handbags after cleaning out her closet the other day. Some are not my style and I plan on reselling. I know they probably are authentic (and I felt it would be rude to ask). If any of you ladies can help me decipher if this Burberry is authentic I would greatly appreciate it! Also, maybe the style name and what you think a reasonable price would be to ask? And any advice on cleaning the PVC where it is a little dirty would be so helpful too. Thank you! (Also please don’t mind my nails.)
cnpansim1pan is the serial number


----------



## terite

4EverShoppn said:


> View attachment 4143901
> View attachment 4143902
> View attachment 4143903
> View attachment 4143904
> View attachment 4143906
> View attachment 4143907
> View attachment 4143908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone please help! My very well off and generous boss gave me an array of designer handbags after cleaning out her closet the other day. Some are not my style and I plan on reselling. I know they probably are authentic (and I felt it would be rude to ask). If any of you ladies can help me decipher if this Burberry is authentic I would greatly appreciate it! Also, maybe the style name and what you think a reasonable price would be to ask? And any advice on cleaning the PVC where it is a little dirty would be so helpful too. Thank you! (Also please don’t mind my nails.)
> cnpansim1pan is the serial number


This is authentic. You can clean the exterior with a soft toothbrush - (try with just a wet cloth first), this style/generation of nova check can absorb color (like if it rubs against denim for example) in that case the dye transfer is not likely to come out. But other marks should wipe off. If the interior lining can be turned inside out I have had excellent results with spot cleaning. I always use a very, very gentle cleaner.
t


----------



## 4EverShoppn

Fantastic! Thank you. What would you think a good asking price would be?


----------



## terite

We don't talk about money on here - we are many countries/many currencies etc.
t


----------



## paula3boys

I purchased this and hope it is good. I was sent two additional pictures (receipt and back of box) if you need me to post them.

Item Name: *BURBERRY THOMAS BUSBY CHECK BEAR KEY / PURSE CHARM PARADE RED NWT ORG $250.00*
Item Number: 302814073204
Seller ID: samchan128
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-T...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

paula3boys said:


> I purchased this and hope it is good. I was sent two additional pictures (receipt and back of box) if you need me to post them.
> 
> Item Name: *BURBERRY THOMAS BUSBY CHECK BEAR KEY / PURSE CHARM PARADE RED NWT ORG $250.00*
> Item Number: 302814073204
> Seller ID: samchan128
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-THOMAS-BUSBY-CHECK-BEAR-KEY-PURSE-CHARM-PARADE-RED-NWT-ORG-250-00/302814073204?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


This goes to Michael Kors items.
Try again
T


----------



## paula3boys

paula3boys said:


> I purchased this and hope it is good. I was sent two additional pictures (receipt and back of box) if you need me to post them.
> 
> Item Name: *BURBERRY THOMAS BUSBY CHECK BEAR KEY / PURSE CHARM PARADE RED NWT ORG $250.00*
> Item Number: 302814073204
> Seller ID: samchan128
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-T...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 4144450
> View attachment 4144451
> View attachment 4144452
> View attachment 4144454
> 
> View attachment 4144455
> 
> View attachment 4144456
> 
> View attachment 4144457
> 
> View attachment 4144458


He looks great!
t


----------



## paula3boys

terite said:


> He looks great!
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

paula3boys said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## chmariiu

Hi  everyone. I hope someone can help me check this bag. Someone gave this to me and I'm not sure if it's authentic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

chmariiu said:


> Hi  everyone. I hope someone can help me check this bag. Someone gave this to me and I'm not sure if it's authentic. Thanks in advance.


Need to see straight on, clear photos the tags, zipper pull, interior of the bag
t


----------



## chmariiu

terite said:


> Need to see straight on, clear photos the tags, zipper pull, interior of the bag
> t


Hi Terite,

Are these photos ok? Having a hard time taking a clear photo of the tags


----------



## terite

chmariiu said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Are these photos ok? Having a hard time taking a clear photo of the tags


Sorry - that is fake. I wonder where fakes like that are coming from?
t


----------



## chmariiu

terite said:


> Sorry - that is fake. I wonder where fakes like that are coming from?
> t


Thanks, Tetrite! I’m not sure where she got it; she just mentioned it’s a gift. I’m wondering what’s the tell tale feature of this bag that made you say it’s fake. Can I also apply the same sign when looking at other Burberry bags?


----------



## terite

chmariiu said:


> Thanks, Tetrite! I’m not sure where she got it; she just mentioned it’s a gift. I’m wondering what’s the tell tale feature of this bag that made you say it’s fake. Can I also apply the same sign when looking at other Burberry bags?


The look of the bag does not look like Burberry - the design/shape/fabric/stitching. The feet/zipper pulls and stamps don't look right. The fabric and inside of the bag. 
Feel free to check here first - we hate to see anyone end up with a fake bag.
t


----------



## chmariiu

chmariiu said:


> Thanks, Tetrite! I’m not sure where she got it; she just mentioned it’s a gift. I’m wondering what’s the tell tale feature of this bag that made you say it’s fake. Can I also apply the same sign when looking at other Burberry bags?



Will do. Thanks again, T!


----------



## terite

chmariiu said:


> Will do. Thanks again, T!


YOU are welcome.
t


----------



## marcommom

terite said:


> Send a photo of the MADE IN tag that will be sewed in on one side. (Made in Spain/Italy etc)
> t


Thank you - I found the tag - Small blue sewn in which says Made in Romania. Still good? Appreciate it!


----------



## terite

marcommom said:


> Thank you - I found the tag - Small blue sewn in which says Made in Romania. Still good? Appreciate it!


Sounds good - send a photo. 
t


----------



## Teresahilt122

It this an authentic Burberry scarf logo?


----------



## terite

Send a closer photo and a photo showing the entire scarf laid out - and photo of the content tag if there are any.
t


----------



## Teresahilt122

terite said:


> Send a closer photo and a photo showing the entire scarf laid out - and photo of the content tag if there are any.
> t



Thanks for your reply. The seller has only included 2 photos and has guaranteed its authentic but I am unsure. It has been used, so there is no photo of tag.


----------



## Teresahilt122

I was wondering if this item is authentic or a fake? Sorry for spamming the thread >< Thank you


----------



## terite

Teresahilt122 said:


> View attachment 4149549
> View attachment 4149551
> View attachment 4149552
> View attachment 4149553
> View attachment 4149554
> View attachment 4149555
> View attachment 4149556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if this item is authentic or a fake? Sorry for spamming the thread >< Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4149549
> View attachment 4149551
> View attachment 4149552
> View attachment 4149553
> View attachment 4149554
> View attachment 4149555
> View attachment 4149556
> View attachment 4149549
> View attachment 4149551
> View attachment 4149552
> View attachment 4149553
> View attachment 4149554
> View attachment 4149556
> View attachment 4149551
> View attachment 4149552
> View attachment 4149553
> View attachment 4149549
> View attachment 4149549
> View attachment 4149551
> View attachment 4149552
> View attachment 4149553
> View attachment 4149554
> View attachment 4149555
> View attachment 4149556


Ouch - this one is obviously fake for sure - the first one you posted has a better chance. Is this one on ebay ?
T


----------



## Teresahilt122

terite said:


> Ouch - this one is obviously fake for sure - the first one you posted has a better chance. Is this one on ebay ?
> T


Definitely, I looked at the label again and can see its a fake now haha. 
Yes, The first one is from Ebay.


----------



## terite

Teresahilt122 said:


> Definitely, I looked at the label again and can see its a fake now haha.
> Yes, The first one is from Ebay.


Ask the ebay seller for better pics
t


----------



## Teresahilt122

terite said:


> Ask the ebay seller for better pics
> t


Hi! I found an item from Tradesy, is this an authentic item? Thank you. 
Th


----------



## terite

Teresahilt122 said:


> Hi! I found an item from Tradesy, is this an authentic item? Thank you.
> Th


Also fake - not the first fake I've seen on Tradesy - check here first.
t


----------



## Teresahilt122

terite said:


> Also fake - not the first fake I've seen on Tradesy - check here first.
> t



I have read too many bad reviews on that site. I was also wondering if this is a fake? I am thinking just to buy a scarf in store again haha


----------



## terite

I would need to see all pages of the content tag.
t


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hello everyone. Thank you in advance for your knowledge and assistance! 

Item Name: Vintage Burberrys Cashmere Check Scarf.
Item Number: 153098663014
Seller ID: dominaaro-6qnvl 
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vtg-80s-Bur...&_udhi=100&_nkw=burberry+scarf&LH_BIN=1&rt=nc


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Hello everyone. Thank you in advance for your knowledge and assistance!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Burberrys Cashmere Check Scarf.
> Item Number: 153098663014
> Seller ID: dominaaro-6qnvl
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Vtg-80s-Burberrys-of-London-100-Cashmere-Plaid-Medium-Scarf-Burberry-Brown-Red/153098663014?hash=item23a5643466:gAIAAOSwic5bSUYl&_udhi=100&_nkw=burberry+scarf&LH_BIN=1&rt=nc


Authentic (vintage) nova check.
t


----------



## Elle2017

Does this seem authentic to you all? I don’t have a link to provide Just photos of the scarf

Black/grey nova check scarf


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> Authentic (vintage) nova check.
> t



Thank you so much.


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you so much.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Elle2017 said:


> View attachment 4151491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this seem authentic to you all? I don’t have a link to provide Just photos of the scarf
> 
> Black/grey nova check scarf


Need to see all pages of the content tag, scarf laid out, Burberry tag close up and right side up.
t


----------



## TommyH

Hello! This is TommyH's SO. We were at a thrift store yesterday and bought these pieces of clothing, but we are unsure whether or not they are authentic. Apologies for not having any more item numbers or the like and thanks in advance for the help! ♪

1. Vintage Burberry Coat in dark blue
2. Vintage White-blue striped button shirt
3. Burberry London White-blue striped button shirt


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Hello! This is TommyH's SO. We were at a thrift store yesterday and bought these pieces of clothing, but we are unsure whether or not they are authentic. Apologies for not having any more item numbers or the like and thanks in advance for the help! ♪
> 
> 1. Vintage Burberry Coat in dark blue
> 2. Vintage White-blue striped button shirt
> 3. Burberry London White-blue striped button shirt


The coat is genuine. For the two shirts I need to see clear photos of the content tags, neck tags, buttons (RIGHT way up, in focus). 
Try again.
t


----------



## Ciela

Hi Terite! could you please help me authenticate this scarf? thank you so much!

Name: Women's Burberry Brit Sheer Mega Check Scarf
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Bur...1313.TR0.TRC0.A0.H0.Xburberry+mega+check.TRS5
seller: roxxyplays
number:  142891348153


----------



## terite

Ciela said:


> Hi Terite! could you please help me authenticate this scarf? thank you so much!
> 
> Name: Women's Burberry Brit Sheer Mega Check Scarf
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Burberry-Brit-Sheer-Mega-Check-Scarf-Beige-35-x-76-snags-used-2713/142891348153?hash=item2144fcf0b9:g:LxgAAOSwXDtbYluW&_sacat=0&_nkw=burberry+mega+check&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p4712.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.A0.H0.Xburberry+mega+check.TRS5
> seller: roxxyplays
> number:  142891348153


Is there another tag? there should be, but maybe it has been removed. I like to see the scarf lying out flat to see the pattern. (No red flags - send more photos when you get it.
t


----------



## Darling Jovellana

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## Ciela

terite said:


> Is there another tag? there should be, but maybe it has been removed. I like to see the scarf lying out flat to see the pattern. (No red flags - send more photos when you get it.
> t



thanks Terite for your reply. Here are the extra pictures:
Thank you!


----------



## terite

Ciela said:


> thanks Terite for your reply. Here are the extra pictures:
> Thank you!


Looks good
t


----------



## twiggyh93

Hi! 
I'm wondering if anyone can authenticate these two Burberry vintage scarves from Etsy. I hope I posted this in the right format. Much thanks.

Item Name: Vintage 1990's VTG 90's Burberry Burberrys Tartan Check 100% Cashmere Scarf
Item Number: 616985882
Seller ID: BringingbacktheoldGB
Link: CLICK

Item Name: Authentic Burberrys of London Giant Check Scarf
Item Number: 588050624
Seller ID: TheThriftFox
Link: CLICK


----------



## myths

Can you please help me to authenticate the below Burberry Scarf? I search Burberry scarf image online, label seems ok but where it is stitching quite differently, so seek your professional advice on its authencity. Please help me with your opinion.
ebay 
*Seller information*
mawojcie_0 (21 )

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

Both lo


twiggyh93 said:


> Hi!
> I'm wondering if anyone can authenticate these two Burberry vintage scarves from Etsy. I hope I posted this in the right format. Much thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage 1990's VTG 90's Burberry Burberrys Tartan Check 100% Cashmere Scarf
> Item Number: 616985882
> Seller ID: BringingbacktheoldGB
> Link: CLICK
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberrys of London Giant Check Scarf
> Item Number: 588050624
> Seller ID: TheThriftFox
> Link: CLICK


both look ok - note one is cashmere - one is lambswool.
t


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Can you please help me to authenticate the below Burberry Scarf? I search Burberry scarf image online, label seems ok but where it is stitching quite differently, so seek your professional advice on its authencity. Please help me with your opinion.
> ebay
> *Seller information*
> mawojcie_0 (21 )
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Nova-Check-Scarf-Baby-Pink-Grey-Excellent-LikeNew-Condition/283090441599?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Both the pink and the happy scarf look good.
t


----------



## myths

terite said:


> Both the pink and the happy scarf look good.
> t


Thank you so much for your opinion Terite. Regards


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Thank you so much for your opinion Terite. Regards


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Marie Elena

Hi Addy,  I hope this is the right thread


----------



## terite

Marie Elena said:


> Hi Addy,  I hope this is the right thread


Hi Marie Elena - Welcome to the Purse Forum.
t


----------



## Marie Elena




----------



## Marie Elena

Sorry don't understand how to use this service.  I'm not able to see the response.  Sorry


----------



## terite

Marie Elena said:


> View attachment 4157054


Authentic - (same answer as last time).
This is the right sport for Authenticate this Burberry.
t


----------



## Ciela

Hi Terite, thank you for all you do. Would you be able to authenticate this one as well? the seller sent me these additional required pictures as well. Thank you so much,

Name: Burberry mega check ultra washed
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-W...heck+ultra&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313
seller: ralphieralph
number:  163180191232


----------



## terite

Ciela said:


> Hi Terite, thank you for all you do. Would you be able to authenticate this one as well? the seller sent me these additional required pictures as well. Thank you so much,
> 
> Name: Burberry mega check ultra washed
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Womens-Mega-Check-Ultra-Washed-Silk-Scarf-Camel/163180191232?hash=item25fe4c1e00:g:6p4AAOSwoA1bYfxB&_sacat=0&_nkw=burberry+mega+check+ultra&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313
> seller: ralphieralph
> number:  163180191232


Not sure about that - would need to see evidence of the edges/sewing - the tags straight on - all pages - does it look like silk to you? Not so far. Tags don't seem to match. Need more photos
t


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this item?

Item: Burberry Manor XL

https://bnc.lt/focc/o2PEDE5XdP


----------



## LilMissCutie

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this item?
> 
> Item: Burberry Manor XL
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/o2PEDE5XdP


----------



## terite

Let's see the Made in tag - and what is the serial number? Can't see the first letters.
t


----------



## LilMissCutie

terite said:


> Let's see the Made in tag - and what is the serial number? Can't see the first letters.
> t



Just retook sorry about that. Beginning letters are pm


----------



## terite

LilMissCutie said:


> Just retook sorry about that. Beginning letters are pm


Send some more of your own photos - the ones online are not clear - inside - embossed hardware, lining etc.
t


----------



## Jovanotti

Item Name: Burberry Brit Trenchcoat
Item Number: unkown
Seller ID: cytoplan
Link: https://www.ricardo.ch/de/a/burberr...&utm_campaign=rtm_core&utm_content=body_title

I need a authentic check on this coat


----------



## terite

Jovanotti said:


> Item Name: Burberry Brit Trenchcoat
> Item Number: unkown
> Seller ID: cytoplan
> Link: https://www.ricardo.ch/de/a/burberr...&utm_campaign=rtm_core&utm_content=body_title
> 
> I need a authentic check on this coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157831
> View attachment 4157832
> View attachment 4157833
> View attachment 4157834
> View attachment 4157835


Need closeup of all tags/size tag/content tag/Brit tag and a photo of the button - photo of coat lying open
t


----------



## Jovanotti

terite said:


> Need closeup of all tags/size tag/content tag/Brit tag and a photo of the button - photo of coat lying open
> t


Is this enough?
Best regards


----------



## LilMissCutie

terite said:


> Send some more of your own photos - the ones online are not clear - inside - embossed hardware, lining etc.
> t


----------



## terite

Jovanotti said:


> Is this enough?
> Best regards
> View attachment 4158167
> View attachment 4158173
> View attachment 4158174
> View attachment 4158175
> View attachment 4158178
> View attachment 4158180
> View attachment 4158182


Those are the right photos - but I need those much closer - so that I can read the words.
t


----------



## terite

These look good - genuine.
t


----------



## LilMissCutie

terite said:


> These look good - genuine.
> t




Thank you!


----------



## terite

LilMissCutie said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## Jovanotti

terite said:


> Those are the right photos - but I need those much closer - so that I can read the words.
> t


Thats all i get


----------



## terite

That one tag looks good.
t


----------



## jubblebubble

Hi, could someone help me check if this is authentic? Would really want to know before making a purchase! 

Item name: Burberrys Vintage Crossbody bag nova haymarket check canvas beige
Link: https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/listing/566055744/free-ship-burberrys-vintage-authentic?ref=hp_rv

Thank you!!!


----------



## terite

jubblebubble said:


> Hi, could someone help me check if this is authentic? Would really want to know before making a purchase!
> 
> Item name: Burberrys Vintage Crossbody bag nova haymarket check canvas beige
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/listing/566055744/free-ship-burberrys-vintage-authentic?ref=hp_rv
> 
> Thank you!!!


That one is a very old but genuine bag - seller has/had a fake Burberry Blue Label for sale - ask about condition of the lining - note break/crack in the strap - t


----------



## jubblebubble

terite said:


> That one is a very old but genuine bag - seller has/had a fake Burberry Blue Label for sale - ask about condition of the lining - note break/crack in the strap - t


Seller replied the lining is in good vintage condition without disintegration and flaking!


----------



## terite

jubblebubble said:


> Seller replied the lining is in good vintage condition without disintegration and flaking!


ok


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T!

It’s been awhile! I hope all is well with you

Would you mind taking a peak at this jacket for me? Winter is coming, ugh.

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide. Few more photos to follow.


----------



## amstevens714

Last of them - thank you!!


----------



## mia55

Hi

Can you please take a look at this bag? I’ve never seen a serial number with “&” sign. Seller sent me the receipt where it says it was bought from Nordstrom but the serial number concerns me.

Here are the pics.

Thanks so much











View attachment 4159827


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them - thank you!!


Genuine - 
t


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please take a look at this bag? I’ve never seen a serial number with “&” sign. Seller sent me the receipt where it says it was bought from Nordstrom but the serial number concerns me.
> 
> Here are the pics.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 4159810
> View attachment 4159811
> View attachment 4159812
> View attachment 4159813
> View attachment 4159814
> View attachment 4159815
> View attachment 4159816
> View attachment 4159817
> View attachment 4159818
> 
> View attachment 4159827


I think it is ok - it matches the serial number on the inside tag - except one is AND and the other is &
Pretty sure I have seen that before - everything else looks good.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> I think it is ok - it matches the serial number on the inside tag - except one is AND and the other is &
> Pretty sure I have seen that before - everything else looks good. But send a good photo of the FRONT and BACK of the bag
> t


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please take a look at this bag? I’ve never seen a serial number with “&” sign. Seller sent me the receipt where it says it was bought from Nordstrom but the serial number concerns me.
> 
> Here are the pics.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 4159810
> View attachment 4159811
> View attachment 4159812
> View attachment 4159813
> View attachment 4159814
> View attachment 4159815
> View attachment 4159816
> View attachment 4159817
> View attachment 4159818
> 
> View attachment 4159827


I think it is ok - it matches the serial number on the inside tag - except one is AND and the other is &
Pretty sure I have seen that before - everything else looks good. But send a good photo of the FRONT and BACK of the bag
t


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> I think it is ok - it matches the serial number on the inside tag - except one is AND and the other is &
> Pretty sure I have seen that before - everything else looks good. But send a good photo of the FRONT and BACK of the bag
> t



Thank you so very much, you’re the best. I feel so relaxed now.


----------



## mia55

Sorry, for got to attach the pics in my last post. Here are the front and back of the bag and also the Ebay listing. Thanks again







http://r.ebay.com/fZCKyB


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Thank you so very much, you’re the best. I feel so relaxed now.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## twiggyh93

terite said:


> Both lo
> 
> both look ok - note one is cashmere - one is lambswool.
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

twiggyh93 said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## jubblebubble

terite said:


> ok


Thank you so much


----------



## terite

jubblebubble said:


> Thank you so much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Genuine -
> t



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Slowhand

Hi there
 My first post in the Burberry sub- forum 

Could you take a look  at this trench for me please ?
TIA 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADIES-VINTAGE-GENUINE-BURBERRYS-TRENCH-COAT-Size-14-PET/113186552266


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much!!





amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much!!


You are welcome. Welcome back! 

t


----------



## terite

Slowhand said:


> Hi there
> My first post in the Burberry sub- forum
> 
> Could you take a look  at this trench for me please ?
> TIA
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADIES-VINTAGE-GENUINE-BURBERRYS-TRENCH-COAT-Size-14-PET/113186552266





Slowhand said:


> Hi there
> My first post in the Burberry sub- forum
> 
> Could you take a look  at this trench for me please ?
> TIA
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LADIES-VINTAGE-GENUINE-BURBERRYS-TRENCH-COAT-Size-14-PET/113186552266


Welcome!
Genuine.
t


----------



## Slowhand

terite said:


> Welcome!
> Genuine.
> t



Thank you ! That’s great .


----------



## terite

Slowhand said:


> Thank you ! That’s great .


You are welcome!
t


----------



## lilchocochip

Hello! Looking for help with this purse! Thank you all!


----------



## terite

lilchocochip said:


> View attachment 4161396
> View attachment 4161397
> View attachment 4161398
> View attachment 4161399
> View attachment 4161403
> View attachment 4161403
> View attachment 4161402
> View attachment 4161401
> View attachment 4161397
> View attachment 4161396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Looking for help with this purse! Thank you all!


It is not Burberry or Burberry London or Burberry Blue Label - it is an odd mix up 
Sorry - it is fake - hope you can return it
t


----------



## Meredith Wood

Hi there,

Do you think you could please let me know whether this is authentic or not? Got it very cheap from a garage sale and hoped it might be! Please let me know


----------



## terite

Meredith Wood said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you think you could please let me know whether this is authentic or not? Got it very cheap from a garage sale and hoped it might be! Please let me know
> 
> View attachment 4163047
> View attachment 4163048
> View attachment 4163049
> View attachment 4163050
> View attachment 4163051
> View attachment 4163052
> View attachment 4163053
> View attachment 4163055



Sorry - that is a fake one.
t


----------



## michan101992

Hi guys, i have recently bought this bag but when i compared the colour from the website it quite diferent. Could u please help to check for me


----------



## Tataods

michan101992 said:


> Hi guys, i have recently bought this bag but when i compared the colour from the website it quite diferent. Could u please help to check for me


totally the same, just different light while making picture.


----------



## Slowhand

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...C2.A0.H0.X+burberry+trench+coat.TRS0#shpCntId

hi 

Please could you take a look at this for me ?
Many thanks


----------



## terite

michan101992 said:


> Hi guys, i have recently bought this bag but when i compared the colour from the website it quite diferent. Could u please help to check for me


What is the NAME of the color? It is often good to know because it is a clue. One looks more eggplant and the other looks more burgundy. I hope you can return it if you do not like it. 
t


----------



## terite

Slowhand said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberrys-Beige-Women-s-Trench-Coat-Petite-Size-14/123310669989?hash=item1cb5e380a5:gv8AAOSwwLVbcs97&_sacat=15724&_nkw=burberry+trench+coat&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2334524.m570.l2632.R2.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.X+burberry+trench+coat.TRS0#shpCntId
> 
> hi
> 
> Please could you take a look at this for me ?
> Many thanks


Well the neck tag looks good and the front of the coat looks good - VINTAGE item - I would like to see the content tags.
t


----------



## Slowhand

terite said:


> Well the neck tag looks good and the front of the coat looks good - VINTAGE item - I would like to see the content tags.
> t



Thank you . Do you mean the blue tag ? or the one that should be in the pocket please ?


----------



## terite

Slowhand said:


> Thank you . Do you mean the blue tag ? or the one that should be in the pocket please ?


I like to see the blue tag on the side seam. 

There might be a size tag in the pocket or sometimes there is a tag between the lining and the coat (on some vintage ones).


----------



## Slowhand

Hi I think the blue tag is the last pic on the ebay listing ? - I really appreciate your help


----------



## terite

Slowhand said:


> Hi I think the blue tag is the last pic on the ebay listing ? - I really appreciate your help


I missed that - sorry - it is right - 
Authentic.
T


----------



## Slowhand

terite said:


> I missed that - sorry - it is right -
> Authentic.
> T


Thank you so much. You have authenticate 2 for me - just need to decide which one !


----------



## Bernadette Bautista

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.


----------



## terite

Bernadette Bautista said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this bag for me? Thank you.


Send a photo that shows the entire item.
t


----------



## terite

Slowhand said:


> Thank you so much. You have authenticate 2 for me - just need to decide which one !


Ha! I have found a few of these myself - in thrift stores - and managed to get them for a good price. Maybe we should have a page where we can talk about prices - sometimes I see the resale price of some of the vintage items set to more than what the original price was! (So - there is quite a price difference between the items that you sent.)
t


----------



## Bernadette Bautista

terite said:


> Send a photo that shows the entire item.
> t



Thank you for your help.


----------



## terite

Bernadette Bautista said:


> Thank you for your help.


Ok - so that is an older bag, and it would not have come with that carrier (it would have a blue one) and it would not have that care card. I like to see that stripe (on the strap). Was it called the college stripe - not sure - anyone else know?
t


----------



## Bernadette Bautista

I got it off ebay so I don't know if they just bought the dust bag and card off someone else to make it look authentic.


----------



## terite

Bernadette Bautista said:


> I got it off ebay so I don't know if they just bought the dust bag and card off someone else to make it look authentic.


It's ok - it is a bonus to have the carrier bag.
Authentic
t


----------



## Bernadette Bautista

terite said:


> It's ok - it is a bonus to have the carrier bag.
> Authentic
> t



Oh ok, well that's good to hear. Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## terite

Bernadette Bautista said:


> Oh ok, well that's good to hear. Thank you so much for your time.


You are welcome.
t
I have one very similar to that


----------



## Melanie1990

Hi, I just bought this burberry purse. But I'm not sure if it's real or not.


----------



## terite

Melanie1990 said:


> Hi, I just bought this burberry purse. But I'm not sure if it's real or not.


Send a close/clear photo of those two Burberry stamps (the leather one and the metal one).
t


----------



## Matreoshka

Hello, 
Could you please help to
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 authenticated his Burberry scarf ? 
The model is called : Burberry Heart printed camel giant check scarf cashmere scarf 168x30cm. 
Order number 4500413623
Article 3993750 1
Color Parade Red
I bought it on the eBay  https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-T...532889?hash=item1ca31ae459:g:Bs8AAOSw3HlamIzG
Before purchasing I asked the seller to confirm that the scarf is real, because I am going to authenticate it after. The seller confirm the the scarf is real ... 
here are some images.
Please, help !!!
Thank you


----------



## Bulldog25

Can you please help me?  I purchased this Burberry Nova Check Purse on Tradesy awhile ago but just found your site last.  Can you tell me if it an authentic purse?


----------



## Melanie1990

terite said:


> Send a close/clear photo of those two Burberry stamps (the leather one and the metal one).
> t


----------



## terite

Matreoshka said:


> Hello,
> Could you please help to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164718
> View attachment 4164719
> View attachment 4164720
> View attachment 4164721
> View attachment 4164722
> View attachment 4164723
> View attachment 4164724
> View attachment 4164725
> View attachment 4164726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> authenticated his Burberry scarf ?
> The model is called : Burberry Heart printed camel giant check scarf cashmere scarf 168x30cm.
> Order number 4500413623
> Article 3993750 1
> Color Parade Red
> I bought it on the eBay  https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-T...532889?hash=item1ca31ae459:g:Bs8AAOSw3HlamIzG
> Before purchasing I asked the seller to confirm that the scarf is real, because I am going to authenticate it after. The seller confirm the the scarf is real ...
> here are some images.
> Please, help !!!
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164717


I need clear/close and in focus photos of all of the pages of the content tag and the Burberry label and the paper tag.
t


----------



## terite

Bulldog25 said:


> Can you please help me?  I purchased this Burberry Nova Check Purse on Tradesy awhile ago but just found your site last.  Can you tell me if it an authentic purse?


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Last two photos are not in focus - try again - also the Made in tag.
t


----------



## Melanie1990

terite said:


> Last two photos are not in focus - try again - also the Made in tag.
> t





terite said:


> Last two photos are not in focus - try again - also the Made in tag.
> t


----------



## Bulldog25

terite said:


> Last two photos are not in focus - try again - also the Made in tag.
> t



I hope these are better.


----------



## the_wendy_house

Hi there, 

Can someone please authenticate this purse? 

Authentic Burberry penrose bridle black leather large continental Wallet purse
Item: 113196273519
Seller: raffstuff69
Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113196273519

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Bulldog25 said:


> I hope these are better.


Authentic
t
(See post 10986)


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this purse?
> 
> Authentic Burberry penrose bridle black leather large continental Wallet purse
> Item: 113196273519
> Seller: raffstuff69
> Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113196273519
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic
t


----------



## rayon22

Is the trenchoat Gen Terite?


----------



## terite

rayon22 said:


> Is the trenchoat Gen Terite?


Let's see the back of the pattern matching and the inside of the coat - is there a piece of embossed hardware, like a zipper pull, or a snap?
t


----------



## rayon22

terite said:


> Let's see the back of the pattern matching and the inside of the coat - is there a piece of embossed hardware, like a zipper pull, or a snap?
> t


The seller only got 4 Pictures :/


----------



## myths

Hi All, Could you please help me to authenticate this burberry trench coat from the seller from ebay? Everything of the coat look right to me except the lining color which I never seen before. Thanks

seller: Gali Fashion
website :https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-BUR...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Hi All, Could you please help me to authenticate this burberry trench coat from the seller from ebay? Everything of the coat look right to me except the lining color which I never seen before. Thanks
> 
> seller: Gali Fashion
> website :https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-BURBERRY-2950-THE-SANDRINGHAM-WOMENS-TRENCH-COAT-LONG/113207281332?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Looks wrong to me - (tags) feel free to get a second opinion.
t


----------



## myths

Oh, thank you Terite. I totally trust your opinion. I am confused on the size and the tag size as well. Size 12 lable is correct but the size in tag said Xlarge. Colar pattern look not symmetry. But everything else look really nice.


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Oh, thank you Terite. I totally trust your opinion. I am confused on the size and the tag size as well. Size 12 lable is correct but the size in tag said Xlarge. Colar pattern look not symmetry. But everything else look really nice.


The neck looks off as do the buttons, the tag on the side - I can't make out the lining at all, but it doesn't look like Burberry to me.
These trench coats have been faked - and this is an example. I am really glad that you checked here - you can return it via paypal (even if the seller says no returns). Good luck and let us know how that works out.
t


----------



## myths

Thanks Terite, I hasn’t bought it yet. I have to ask you first before I proceed buying it ( base on my experience in the past, ebay has guaranteed money back but it is complicated to go through their process). Thanks Terite.


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Thanks Terite, I hasn’t bought it yet. I have to ask you first before I proceed buying it ( base on my experience in the past, ebay has guaranteed money back but it is complicated to go through their process). Thanks Terite.


You are welcome.
We should all report that one (seller has positive feedback for other fake Burberry
t


----------



## myths

Oh really, I didn’t know that. She sold lots of burberry trench coat all looks “really real” to me from photos, lucky I know you and this website. Her price is not cheap as well which lead me no doubt about their authencity. Sad on the way people doing the business.


----------



## MZX888

Hello, I have purchased a Burberry trench coat off EBay. It never occurred to me that the jacket could be fake until I started reading the posts here. :/ The seller is still relatively new, and is currently selling more of the same jacket. 
Item Name: Burberry London Double Breasted Cotton Coat

Item #: 113164486253
Seller ID: fasionsf 
The link to the posting is:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Photos of my jacket follow. I reached the limit on uploads so if you need to see more photos of the buttons and underneath the collar, please let me know. I wanted to treat myself to something nice and this was my splurge. If you can help me determine if this is fake, I would appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Oh really, I didn’t know that. She sold lots of burberry trench coat all looks “really real” to me from photos, lucky I know you and this website. Her price is not cheap as well which lead me no doubt about their authencity. Sad on the way people doing the business.


Yes, sad - I saw a genuine vintage one she sold - and others that are fake.
t


----------



## terite

MZX888 said:


> Hello, I have purchased a Burberry trench coat off EBay. It never occurred to me that the jacket could be fake until I started reading the posts here. :/ The seller is still relatively new, and is currently selling more of the same jacket.
> Item Name: Burberry London Double Breasted Cotton Coat
> 
> Item #: 113164486253
> Seller ID: fasionsf
> The link to the posting is:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Authentic-Burberry-London-US4-UK6-GER34-Womens-Cotton-Coat-orig-1795/113164486253?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Photos of my jacket follow. I reached the limit on uploads so if you need to see more photos of the buttons and underneath the collar, please let me know. I wanted to treat myself to something nice and this was my splurge. If you can help me determine if this is fake, I would appreciate it. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167981
> View attachment 4167982
> View attachment 4167983
> View attachment 4167984
> View attachment 4167985
> View attachment 4167986
> View attachment 4167987
> View attachment 4167988
> View attachment 4167989
> View attachment 4167990



The content tag looks wrong to me - sure, send a photo of the button/back of collar.
It is never a good sign when they sell multiples - where would they come from?
t


----------



## MZX888

MZX888 said:


> Hello, I have purchased a Burberry trench coat off EBay. It never occurred to me that the jacket could be fake until I started reading the posts here. :/ The seller is still relatively new, and is currently selling more of the same jacket.
> Item Name: Burberry London Double Breasted Cotton Coat
> 
> Item #: 113164486253
> Seller ID: fasionsf
> The link to the posting is:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Authentic-Burberry-London-US4-UK6-GER34-Womens-Cotton-Coat-orig-1795/113164486253?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Photos of my jacket follow. I reached the limit on uploads so if you need to see more photos of the buttons and underneath the collar, please let me know. I wanted to treat myself to something nice and this was my splurge. If you can help me determine if this is fake, I would appreciate it. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167981
> View attachment 4167982
> View attachment 4167983
> View attachment 4167984
> View attachment 4167985
> View attachment 4167986
> View attachment 4167987
> View attachment 4167988
> View attachment 4167989
> View attachment 4167990



Thank you for taking a look, Terite. Mine was the only one she was selling at the time. I’ve attached the additional photos for you. I’m glad I bit the bullet and asked for your help. Definitely fake?


----------



## Bernadette Bautista

Hi again,

Can someone authenticate this bag for me. Thanks so much.


----------



## terite

Bernadette Bautista said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this bag for me. Thanks so much.


Genuine (vintage
t


----------



## terite

MZX888 said:


> Hello, I have purchased a Burberry trench coat off EBay. It never occurred to me that the jacket could be fake until I started reading the posts here. :/ The seller is still relatively new, and is currently selling more of the same jacket.
> Item Name: Burberry London Double Breasted Cotton Coat
> 
> Item #: 113164486253
> Seller ID: fasionsf
> The link to the posting is:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Authentic-Burberry-London-US4-UK6-GER34-Womens-Cotton-Coat-orig-1795/113164486253?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Photos of my jacket follow. I reached the limit on uploads so if you need to see more photos of the buttons and underneath the collar, please let me know. I wanted to treat myself to something nice and this was my splurge. If you can help me determine if this is fake, I would appreciate it. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167981
> View attachment 4167982
> View attachment 4167983
> View attachment 4167984
> View attachment 4167985
> View attachment 4167986
> View attachment 4167987
> View attachment 4167988
> View attachment 4167989
> View attachment 4167990


Tags do not look right to me.
t


----------



## MZX888

terite said:


> Tags do not look right to me.
> t



Thank you for your help, Terite. I'm going to see how to report the seller and try to get my money back.


----------



## terite

MZX888 said:


> Thank you for your help, Terite. I'm going to see how to report the seller and try to get my money back.


First try to do a return though ebay/paypal - I wouldn't start a fight with the seller - stay calm - do the return, get tracking.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> First try to do a return though ebay/paypal - I wouldn't start a fight with the seller - stay calm - do the return, get tracking.
> t


(Usually through "item not as described," but it has been a while since I have done that.


----------



## MZX888

terite said:


> (Usually through "item not as described," but it has been a while since I have done that.


Thank you for the guidance, Terite. I admit I was at a loss for where to start and have been reading the various procedures on Ebay and PayPal. And absolutely, I was not about to pick any fights. I try to avoid confrontation where possible. I'm more sad about the coat.


----------



## bingk22




----------



## bingk22

bingk22 said:


> View attachment 4169092
> View attachment 4169093
> View attachment 4169094
> View attachment 4169095
> View attachment 4169096
> View attachment 4169097
> View attachment 4169098
> View attachment 4169099
> View attachment 4169100


Hello, I am new to this forum and not sure how to correctly post yet so my apologies. I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate this Burberry coat. I don’t have much expertise on Burberry items. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Bernadette Bautista

terite said:


> Genuine (vintage
> t


Thank you again!


----------



## terite

MZX888 said:


> Thank you for the guidance, Terite. I admit I was at a loss for where to start and have been reading the various procedures on Ebay and PayPal. And absolutely, I was not about to pick any fights. I try to avoid confrontation where possible. I'm more sad about the coat.


Don't be sad - just initiate the return/refund. The process takes some time - and it is just a business transaction - not to worry. 

t


----------



## terite

Bernadette Bautista said:


> Thank you again!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

bingk22 said:


> View attachment 4169092
> View attachment 4169093
> View attachment 4169094
> View attachment 4169095
> View attachment 4169096
> View attachment 4169097
> View attachment 4169098
> View attachment 4169099
> View attachment 4169100


Send a photo of the other side of the Blue Burberry tag - also - I think you show the tag on the lining - also show the tag on the coat.

t


----------



## p0rkchop

Hi T,
Got a bad feeling about this purse I just got delivered. The serial code should match on the tag right? The CN means it should be a made in China?


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hi T,
> Got a bad feeling about this purse I just got delivered. There's a lack of branding on the hardware and the serial code means it should be a made in China right?


The serial number DOES mean made in China - so you are right - can't be made in two places.
I hope that you can return it.
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> The serial number DOES mean made in China - so you are right - can't be made in two places.
> I hope that you can return it.
> t


Bummer. Paid through PayPal so will be protected but I'll be out the courier fee that I was charged at the door just now.

These fakes  Thank you for the help


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Bummer. Paid through PayPal so will be protected but I'll be out the courier fee that I was charged at the door just now.
> 
> These fakes  Thank you for the help


oh - that is too bad - you get stuck paying for the courier fee and the return postage - and the time/effort wasted.

t


----------



## bingk22

terite said:


> Send a photo of the other side of the Blue Burberry tag - also - I think you show the tag on the lining - also show the tag on the coat.
> 
> t


Hi t, thank you so much for your response. these first three are pictures of the tags on the actual coat. The Blue Burberry tag is sewn down to the coat so I don’t believe I am able to get a photo of the other side. The last three are the tags on the lining. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## terite

This is an early Burberry London coat - authentic
t


----------



## bingk22

terite said:


> This is an early Burberry London coat - authentic
> t


Awesome! That is so great to hear! Thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## terite

bingk22 said:


> Awesome! That is so great to hear! Thank you so much for all of your help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## rayon22

terite said:


> Let's see the back of the pattern matching and the inside of the coat - is there a piece of embossed hardware, like a zipper pull, or a snap?
> t


Hi terite,
I only had this 4 pictures from the seller does it look overall ok? i can post more pictures when i bought it but if you say it looks already off i wouldnt risk it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MZX888

terite said:


> Don't be sad - just initiate the return/refund. The process takes some time - and it is just a business transaction - not to worry.
> 
> t



Hehe, I was sad because I REALLY wanted it to be real and I was SO pleased with the negotiated price and how pretty it was.  

So, just an update -- I did initiate the return with the seller with the Ebay reason "I don't think this is authentic" (yes, it's in the reason drop down now) -- and they accepted. I'll be packaging the coat this week. At least I'll get all of my money back including shipping.

They sent me a message saying I have every right to do a return if I am not satisfied, but at the same time they still insisted my purchase is an authentic Burberry trench coat. They encouraged me to actually take it to a store to check it. They also pointed out that I am the FIRST customer to feel the jacket isn't real. They've never received any feedback like this before and wanted to know what made me worry about it in the first place. Ebay now offers authenticity services to sellers so that buyers can purchase with ease of mind. I'll probably respond to them with that suggestion.

In truth, I really didn't even think about the jacket being fake until I got interested in buying a Burberry scarf to go with it and was reading through all the posts here. I was absolutely terrified of asking for your opinion, Terite, but again, I'm glad I did. Thank you for helping all of us.


----------



## kmd1_123

Hi, would you please help authenticate this watch? TIA!

Item Name (if you know it): burberry bu9009 watch
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post): https://www.kijiji.ca/v-jewelry-watch/city-of-toronto/burberry-bu9009-watch/1366207539
Photos:


----------



## Fallgypsie

Hello Can someone look at this for me? I found this purse at a thrift store. I’m sure it’s vintage if it is real... fingers crossed


----------



## thumbelinas

Can you please authenticate this Burberry purse for me? Thank you.


----------



## ArianaTodd

Hello, I’m new and dying for help identifying whether the wallet I’ve purchased is fake. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Fallgypsie

Anyone still working this thread?


----------



## Sue Kross

Can you please help authenticating this Handbag. I bought it in a private market. Thank you very much!

Item name: Burberry Handbag


----------



## Sue Kross

Can you please help authenticating this Handbag. I bought it in a private market. Thank you very much!

Item name: Burberry Handbag


----------



## terite

MZX888 said:


> Hehe, I was sad because I REALLY wanted it to be real and I was SO pleased with the negotiated price and how pretty it was.
> 
> So, just an update -- I did initiate the return with the seller with the Ebay reason "I don't think this is authentic" (yes, it's in the reason drop down now) -- and they accepted. I'll be packaging the coat this week. At least I'll get all of my money back including shipping.
> 
> They sent me a message saying I have every right to do a return if I am not satisfied, but at the same time they still insisted my purchase is an authentic Burberry trench coat. They encouraged me to actually take it to a store to check it. They also pointed out that I am the FIRST customer to feel the jacket isn't real. They've never received any feedback like this before and wanted to know what made me worry about it in the first place. Ebay now offers authenticity services to sellers so that buyers can purchase with ease of mind. I'll probably respond to them with that suggestion.
> 
> In truth, I really didn't even think about the jacket being fake until I got interested in buying a Burberry scarf to go with it and was reading through all the posts here. I was absolutely terrified of asking for your opinion, Terite, but again, I'm glad I did. Thank you for helping all of us.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

kmd1_123 said:


> Hi, would you please help authenticate this watch? TIA!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): burberry bu9009 watch
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post): https://www.kijiji.ca/v-jewelry-watch/city-of-toronto/burberry-bu9009-watch/1366207539
> Photos:


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Fallgypsie said:


> Hello Can someone look at this for me? I found this purse at a thrift store. I’m sure it’s vintage if it is real... fingers crossed


Looks good - let's see a photo of the inside - any tags in there? Any made in marks on the zipper?
t


----------



## terite

thumbelinas said:


> Can you please authenticate this Burberry purse for me? Thank you.


Oh dear - both fake - I hope you can get your money back.
t


----------



## terite

ArianaTodd said:


> View attachment 4174598
> View attachment 4174599
> View attachment 4174600
> View attachment 4174601
> View attachment 4174602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I’m new and dying for help identifying whether the wallet I’ve purchased is fake. Thank you so much in advance


Genuine wallet
t


----------



## terite

Fallgypsie said:


> Anyone still working this thread?


Send me a PM when I don't respond - sometimes I don't get notices.
t


----------



## terite

Sue Kross said:


> Can you please help authenticating this Handbag. I bought it in a private market. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Handbag
> 
> View attachment 4177921
> View attachment 4177922
> View attachment 4177925
> View attachment 4177926


Need closer photos of the tags and embossed hardware.
t


----------



## terite

Sue Kross said:


> Can you please help authenticating this Handbag. I bought it in a private market. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Handbag
> 
> View attachment 4177944
> View attachment 4177946
> View attachment 4177947
> View attachment 4177948





Sue Kross said:


> Can you please help authenticating this Handbag. I bought it in a private market. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Handbag
> 
> View attachment 4177944
> View attachment 4177946
> View attachment 4177947
> View attachment 4177948


Authentic/vintage from about 2000
t


----------



## Sue Kross

terite said:


> Need closer photos of the tags and embossed hardware.
> t





terite said:


> Need closer photos of the tags and embossed hardware.
> t













Hi!!
Attached more photos for the handbag.
Thanks for your help!!
Sue


----------



## Sue Kross

terite said:


> Authentic/vintage from about 2000
> t


Thank you very much for your help!!!


----------



## terite

Sue Kross said:


> View attachment 4178839
> View attachment 4178840
> View attachment 4178841
> View attachment 4178842
> View attachment 4178843
> View attachment 4178844
> View attachment 4178845
> View attachment 4178846
> View attachment 4178847
> 
> Hi!!
> Attached more photos for the handbag.
> Thanks for your help!!
> Sue


This one is authentic /vintage about 2000.
t


----------



## terite

Sue Kross said:


> Can you please help authenticating this Handbag. I bought it in a private market. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Handbag
> 
> View attachment 4177921
> View attachment 4177922
> View attachment 4177925
> View attachment 4177926


This is the one that needs closer photos of the Burberry Made in tag/front and back and the Burberry Creed - front and back of the bag.
t


----------



## terite

Sue Kross said:


> Thank you very much for your help!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## kmd1_123

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

You are welcome.
t


----------



## thumbelinas

terite said:


> Oh dear - both fake - I hope you can get your money back.
> t


Ok, thank you so much. I bought it at a thrift store for $6.00. I love love love this purse even if it’s fake. I imagine if I love this one I would probably love the real one much more. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## myths

terite said:


> Yes, sad - I saw a genuine vintage one she sold - and others that are fake.
> t



Hi Terite, I was watching the lady selling the burberry coat. The coat we were talking about was auctioned to $970 + 25 delivery cost (97 bids with 12 bidders). Originally she offered to sell it to me only $680 but I did not purchased. Quite a bit surprised and sad for the winner of this coat.


----------



## Birdy2004

<a href="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-my-beloved-burberry-bag.994540/#post-32541213">Authenticate my beloved Burberry bag</a>


----------



## Lucas stevens

can you please tell me if this is a real or fake one? I bought this on ebay, seller told me it is authentic.

Thank you,


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Hi Terite, I was watching the lady selling the burberry coat. The coat we were talking about was auctioned to $970 + 25 delivery cost (97 bids with 12 bidders). Originally she offered to sell it to me only $680 but I did not purchased. Quite a bit surprised and sad for the winner of this coat.


Yes, I am sad for the winner of the coat also - 
t


----------



## terite

Birdy2004 said:


> <a href="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-my-beloved-burberry-bag.994540/#post-32541213">Authenticate my beloved Burberry bag</a>


Send better photos. Take the photos straight on, closeup and right side up.  t


----------



## terite

Lucas stevens said:


> can you please tell me if this is a real or fake one? I bought this on ebay, seller told me it is authentic.
> 
> Thank you,


Yes, it is authentic.
t


----------



## Birdy2004

Hi, how about my beloved bag?


----------



## terite

Birdy2004 said:


> Hi, how about my beloved bag?


See post 11058
t


----------



## Birdy2004

Ok will do thanks


----------



## Birdy2004

I hope these pics are better.


----------



## Birdy2004

I purchased this from someone who did some work for Burberry sometime back and claims the bag to be genuine. However I have not seen this particular one advertised and can not find it on the internet.


----------



## Joaozinho1234

Hello guys! Can you authenticate this Burberry Polo Shirt for me? Thank you very much!!


----------



## terite

Birdy2004 said:


> I hope these pics are better.


No - photos are not better - but the bag is authentic.
t


----------



## terite

Birdy2004 said:


> I purchased this from someone who did some work for Burberry sometime back and claims the bag to be genuine. However I have not seen this particular one advertised and can not find it on the internet.


This is an older style and would not be advertised by Burberry - but you might see some for sale that are from the same series.
t


----------



## terite

Joaozinho1234 said:


> Hello guys! Can you authenticate this Burberry Polo Shirt for me? Thank you very much!!
> 
> View attachment 4180299
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4180300
> View attachment 4180301
> View attachment 4180302
> View attachment 4180304
> View attachment 4180305
> View attachment 4180306


The tags do not look right to me.
t


----------



## Joaozinho1234

terite said:


> The tags do not look right to me.
> t



Thank you, Terite! Should I take some more photos? What in the tags caught your eyes?


----------



## Joaozinho1234

terite said:


> The tags do not look right to me.
> t



Thank you, Terite! Should I take some more photos? What in the tags caught your eyes?


----------



## Birdy2004

Many thanks.


----------



## terite

Joaozinho1234 said:


> Thank you, Terite! Should I take some more photos? What in the tags caught your eyes?


The content tags look off - you can send more photos of the paper tags, button and content tags - and the sewn on knight,
t


----------



## terite

Birdy2004 said:


> Many thanks.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Fallgypsie

terite said:


> Looks good - let's see a photo of the inside - any tags in there? Any made in marks on the zipper?
> t


Hi thanks so much. No tags on the inside just the leather lining, no Made marks on zipper


----------



## ladkad

Hi, I was looking to purchase this from a seller in the UK. She says that she gets excess stock from a family member who works in Burberry to sell. Was wondering if you could help me authenticate this item?

Many thanks


----------



## terite

Fallgypsie said:


> Hi thanks so much. No tags on the inside just the leather lining, no Made marks on zipper


This is a vintage/authentic weekender bag.
t


----------



## terite

ladkad said:


> Hi, I was looking to purchase this from a seller in the UK. She says that she gets excess stock from a family member who works in Burberry to sell. Was wondering if you could help me authenticate this item?
> 
> Many thanks


That story sounds hard to believe.
Send photos of all sides of the content tag - I expected to see Cashmere on the main label.
t


----------



## ladkad

terite said:


> That story sounds hard to believe.
> Send photos of all sides of the content tag - I expected to see Cashmere on the main label.
> t



Thank you. I haven't received the item yet so can't send more pictures just yet. I will as soon as I do. Here is the original listing. The seller seems to sell a lot of Burberry. 
Please check it out.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2748.l2649


Thanks so much!


----------



## Jogee

Women's Burberry London Pink Plaid Handbag
Item # 57215901 
Goodwill Industries of South Florida
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/57215901

Please help me with this tote. I've never owned a Burberry. Thank you!


----------



## SSlovesbags

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag


----------



## laredouter

I have seen this trench coat on eBay and I really like it and want it desperately, but I do have my doubts about it. What do you guys think?
Item Name: Burberry women's vintage 100% trench coat.Order:S145111/1 Black Friday discount
Item Number: 123305893526
Seller ID: tambiyo2012
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...unt/123305893526?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## cc_1028

Dear terite, please kindly help to authenticate this T-shirt. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jovanotti

Item Name: Burberry Brit Trenchcoat
Item Number: unkown
Seller ID: unkown
	

		
			
		

		
	











I need a authentic check on this coat


----------



## gaditana

hi Terite, would you know of this silk scarf style and whether it is authentic?  It’s made in Italy.


----------



## ladkad

terite said:


> That story sounds hard to believe.
> Send photos of all sides of the content tag - I expected to see Cashmere on the main label.
> t



Hi, 

Received it today, here are some more pics of the tags.


----------



## Nivahra

Dear TPF-Members, can you please help me authenticate these two shawls? 
They are from a friend of mine and she wants to sell them to me for a good price but I‘m not sure that they are real ones. I‘ve made pictures of all the tags, there is just one on every scarf but maybe this is enough for you. 
I thank you very much!!


----------



## Sue Kross

Sue Kross said:


> Can you please help authenticating this Handbag. I bought it in a private market. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Handbag
> 
> View attachment 4177921
> View attachment 4177922
> View attachment 4177925
> View attachment 4177926





terite said:


> This is the one that needs closer photos of the Burberry Made in tag/front and back and the Burberry Creed - front and back of the bag.
> t



Hi:
Enclosed photos more closer for the handbag. Thanks for your help!!
Sue


----------



## Sue Kross

Sue Kross said:


> Hi:
> Enclosed photos more closer for the handbag. Thanks for your help!!
> Sue
> View attachment 4187667
> View attachment 4187668
> View attachment 4187669
> View attachment 4187670
> View attachment 4187671
> View attachment 4187672
> View attachment 4187673
> View attachment 4187674
> View attachment 4187675
> View attachment 4187676



enclosed another photo more closer for the Made in tag.
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## show pony

I sadly think I’ve been sold a fake ‘vintage’ bag . From research it seems this resembles the Burberry Blue Label tote bags but the label only says Burberry London and there’s a random tag that says made in Italy. Can anyone confirm this is fake? Thanks in advance.


----------



## show pony

It looks very similar to this bag that claims to be authentic however their zipper pull is metal with Burberry engraved whereas mine is a brown tab that matches the top and trim: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bu...536340?hash=item41ea76eb94:g:sN4AAOSwNeVbdPB8

These bags have a similar random 'made in italy' tag and label: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...759391?hash=item3fa0aef1df:g:4ScAAOSwpoJbC0Sm

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authen...119749?hash=item41ed2e77c5:g:w8QAAOSw6TRao266 

I'm praying there's hope!



show pony said:


> I sadly think I’ve been sold a fake ‘vintage’ bag . From research it seems this resembles the Burberry Blue Label tote bags but the label only says Burberry London and there’s a random tag that says made in Italy. Can anyone confirm this is fake? Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

show pony said:


> I sadly think I’ve been sold a fake ‘vintage’ bag . From research it seems this resembles the Burberry Blue Label tote bags but the label only says Burberry London and there’s a random tag that says made in Italy. Can anyone confirm this is fake? Thanks in advance.


This is an authentic vintage Burberry bag - that is the correct tag (Made in Italy) that is sewn into the side seam.
t


----------



## terite

Sue Kross said:


> Hi:
> Enclosed photos more closer for the handbag. Thanks for your help!!
> Sue
> View attachment 4187667
> View attachment 4187668
> View attachment 4187669
> View attachment 4187670
> View attachment 4187671
> View attachment 4187672
> View attachment 4187673
> View attachment 4187674
> View attachment 4187675
> View attachment 4187676


Everything looks perfect here. I like that fabric.
t


----------



## terite

Nivahra said:


> Dear TPF-Members, can you please help me authenticate these two shawls?
> They are from a friend of mine and she wants to sell them to me for a good price but I‘m not sure that they are real ones. I‘ve made pictures of all the tags, there is just one on every scarf but maybe this is enough for you.
> I thank you very much!!
> View attachment 4187603
> View attachment 4187604
> View attachment 4187605
> View attachment 4187606
> View attachment 4187608
> View attachment 4187609
> View attachment 4187610


The first one - the pink nova check is genuine. The second one (brown) is FAKE.
t


----------



## terite

show pony said:


> It looks very similar to this bag that claims to be authentic however their zipper pull is metal with Burberry engraved whereas mine is a brown tab that matches the top and trim: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bu...536340?hash=item41ea76eb94:g:sN4AAOSwNeVbdPB8
> 
> These bags have a similar random 'made in italy' tag and label: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...759391?hash=item3fa0aef1df:g:4ScAAOSwpoJbC0Sm
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authen...119749?hash=item41ed2e77c5:g:w8QAAOSw6TRao266
> 
> I'm praying there's hope!


All three of those are genuine bags - good searching.
t


----------



## Nivahra

terite said:


> The first one - the pink nova check is genuine. The second one (brown) is FAKE.
> t



Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## terite

Nivahra said:


> Thank you very much!!!!


You are welcome.
If I have missed anyone - please let me know.
t


----------



## gaditana

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> If I have missed anyone - please let me know.
> t


Post #11084, please Terite, if you could


----------



## cc_1028

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> If I have missed anyone - please let me know.
> t


#11082 please. Thank you so much.


----------



## Mimka

Hello! I was hoping you might be able to help me authenticate this Burberry wallet as I am not sure it is authentic. Thanks!
Item Name: Burberry Penrose Continental Wallet


----------



## terite

Jogee said:


> Women's Burberry London Pink Plaid Handbag
> Item # 57215901
> Goodwill Industries of South Florida
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/57215901
> 
> Please help me with this tote. I've never owned a Burberry. Thank you!


Sorry I missed your post.
Goodwill pink bag is fake.
t


----------



## terite

SSlovesbags said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183682
> View attachment 4183683
> View attachment 4183684
> View attachment 4183685
> View attachment 4183686


Send a photo of a Made in stamp - check for a serial number inside. Send a photo of the writing on the lining.
t


----------



## terite

laredouter said:


> I have seen this trench coat on eBay and I really like it and want it desperately, but I do have my doubts about it. What do you guys think?
> Item Name: Burberry women's vintage 100% trench coat.Order:S145111/1 Black Friday discount
> Item Number: 123305893526
> Seller ID: tambiyo2012
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...unt/123305893526?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144



genuine vintage trench coat.
t


----------



## terite

cc_1028 said:


> Dear terite, please kindly help to authenticate this T-shirt. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4185023
> View attachment 4185024
> View attachment 4185025
> View attachment 4185026
> View attachment 4185027


Tag is a bit faded but I think everything is ok here.
Sorry I missed your post.
t


----------



## terite

Jovanotti said:


> Item Name: Burberry Brit Trenchcoat
> Item Number: unkown
> Seller ID: unkown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185204
> 
> View attachment 4185206
> 
> View attachment 4185207
> 
> View attachment 4185209
> 
> View attachment 4185210
> 
> I need a authentic check on this coat


This Burberry Trench coat is legit.
Sorry I missed your post.
t


----------



## terite

gaditana said:


> hi Terite, would you know of this silk scarf style and whether it is authentic?  It’s made in Italy.


I don't know that specific style, but the tags are perfect for a vintage scarf like that. Note those hand-rolled edges. 
Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

ladkad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Received it today, here are some more pics of the tags.
> 
> View attachment 4186362
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186363
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186364
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186365


All of these tags look good.
t


----------



## terite

Mimka said:


> Hello! I was hoping you might be able to help me authenticate this Burberry wallet as I am not sure it is authentic. Thanks!
> Item Name: Burberry Penrose Continental Wallet


Send a photo of the front and the back of the wallet, wallet opened up.
t


----------



## terite

I THINK I FOUND THEM ALL.
If I have missed anyone - let me know.
If I check TPF on my phone, then I don't get notifications until I log back in. So no more phone checking.
t


----------



## SSlovesbags

terite said:


> Send a photo of a Made in stamp - check for a serial number inside. Send a photo of the writing on the lining.
> t



Thanks so much for your response. These are the additional pictures the seller sent me. She didn’t send me a picture of the serial number. Should I go for it or move on?


----------



## terite

SSlovesbags said:


> Thanks so much for your response. These are the additional pictures the seller sent me. She didn’t send me a picture of the serial number. Should I go for it or move on?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191138
> View attachment 4191139
> View attachment 4191140
> View attachment 4191141
> View attachment 4191142


It is fake.
t


----------



## SSlovesbags

terite said:


> It is fake.
> t



Thanks so much !


----------



## terite

SSlovesbags said:


> Thanks so much !


You are welcome
t


----------



## Jogee

terite said:


> Sorry I missed your post.
> Goodwill pink bag is fake.
> t


Thank you, I thought as much!


----------



## terite

Jogee said:


> Thank you, I thought as much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## gaditana

terite said:


> I don't know that specific style, but the tags are perfect for a vintage scarf like that. Note those hand-rolled edges.
> Looks good.
> t


Thank you Terite!  I just want to add that you are so kind and patient with your authentications. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Fatimamaq

hi can someone please authenticate this burberry scarf beacause i just ordered it and would like to know weather its real or not thank you


----------



## terite

gaditana said:


> Thank you Terite!  I just want to add that you are so kind and patient with your authentications. Keep up the great work!!


Thank you for your kind words!
t


----------



## terite

Fatimamaq said:


> hi can someone please authenticate this burberry scarf beacause i just ordered it and would like to know weather its real or not thank you


That is a fake one - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## Mimka

terite said:


> Send a photo of the front and the back of the wallet, wallet opened up.
> t


Thanks so much for your response. Here are *photos*.


----------



## Jogee

Ivory Nylon Burberry Promotional Fragrance Tote
I picked this up at a thrift shop and am wondering if it's really from Burberry? In looking at others online, it looks the same, but I know that's not always a good indicator! As a promotional item, I realize the quality is going to be lower. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Leho94

What do you think about this scarf? Original or fake?


----------



## terite

Mimka said:


> Thanks so much for your response. Here are *photos*.


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Jogee said:


> Ivory Nylon Burberry Promotional Fragrance Tote
> I picked this up at a thrift shop and am wondering if it's really from Burberry? In looking at others online, it looks the same, but I know that's not always a good indicator! As a promotional item, I realize the quality is going to be lower. Thank you in advance for your help!


This is a genuine Burberry (probably free with purchase) fragrance bag.
t


----------



## Jogee

terite said:


> This is a genuine Burberry (probably free with purchase) fragrance bag.
> t


Thank you!


----------



## Mimka

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you very much!


----------



## Jogee

terite said:


> This is a genuine Burberry (probably free with purchase) fragrance bag.
> t


Does eBay recognize the PurseForum as an authentication resource?


----------



## terite

Jogee said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Mimka said:


> Thank you very much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Jogee said:


> Does eBay recognize the PurseForum as an authentication resource?


I do not know - 
t


----------



## Lovely holladay

I need help to authenticate this Burberry tote I bought this in japan preloved store. Inside doesn’t have tag/date code or anything! Outside the has plaque says Burberry golf


----------



## terite

Lovely holladay said:


> I need help to authenticate this Burberry tote I bought this in japan preloved store. Inside doesn’t have tag/date code or anything! Outside the has plaque says Burberry golf


Send a photo of the inside of the bag - check against the side seams for any labels. Are there any markings on the metal parts on the handles?
t


----------



## bluestar2012

Hi
please help me to authenticate this burberry scarf beacause i was received as gift from a friend. 
thank you very much for your help.


----------



## aimeeyada

Hello, is this Burberry Gosford bag genuine? There’s no long labels inside the bag. Feel free to let me know if you need additional pictures of the bag. Thanks. xx


----------



## terite

bluestar2012 said:


> Hi
> please help me to authenticate this burberry scarf beacause i was received as gift from a friend.
> thank you very much for your help.


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

aimeeyada said:


> Hello, is this Burberry Gosford bag genuine? There’s no long labels inside the bag. Feel free to let me know if you need additional pictures of the bag. Thanks. xx


Everything looks good
t


----------



## aimeeyada

terite said:


> Everything looks good
> t


I find it weird that it doesn’t have the care labels inside a small pocket like other Gosford bags. Is it possible?


----------



## terite

aimeeyada said:


> I find it weird that it doesn’t have the care labels inside a small pocket like other Gosford bags. Is it possible?


Well - this bag might have a Made in Italy stamp and a leather serial number and an embossed Burberry logo - and the other bag might not have these things - might have care tags in the pocket instead.
t


----------



## Bizlady1978

Hi, does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## Fatimamaq

is this burberry scarf authentic someone plzzz help its urgent


----------



## bluestar2012

Thank you very much for this confirmation.
I have other burberry scarf, I bought it 2 years ago but not sure it is authentic or not, please help me to authenticate this. 


terite said:


> Authentic
> t


----------



## terite

Fatimamaq said:


> is this burberry scarf authentic someone plzzz help its urgent


This is a fake scarf
t


----------



## terite

bluestar2012 said:


> Thank you very much for this confirmation.
> I have other burberry scarf, I bought it 2 years ago but not sure it is authentic or not, please help me to authenticate this.


Send a closer/clearer photo of the front tag and the content tag pages.
t


----------



## heathcake

X


----------



## bluestar2012

terite said:


> Send a closer/clearer photo of the front tag and the content tag pages.
> t


Yes, there are more pictures attached here, please help me to check it, many thanks


----------



## terite

bluestar2012 said:


> Yes, there are more pictures attached here, please help me to check it, many thanks


Authentic
t


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Item nale: Burberry shopper
Vintage or fake, pls help me


----------



## terite

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> Item nale: Burberry shopper
> Vintage or fake, pls help me


it is a fake one.
t


----------



## Slowhand

xx


----------



## terite

Slowhand said:


> xx


Is there a link?
t


----------



## Slowhand

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-ladies-trenchcoat-size-14-petite/323462097172

Hi there
Could you please check this one for me /

Many thanks in advance


----------



## turtle_cat

Terite,

Thanks in advance for your time. Just bought this bag off of Poshmark but haven’t gotten it yet so I can return it with evidence it’s fake. Researched so I’m pretty sure it’s a fake now but want to sure. 

http://s1253.photobucket.com/user/Mml7/library/

Thanks again


----------



## terite

Slowhand said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-ladies-trenchcoat-size-14-petite/323462097172
> 
> Hi there
> Could you please check this one for me /
> 
> Many thanks in advance


Authentic vintage trench
t


----------



## terite

turtle_cat said:


> Terite,
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time. Just bought this bag off of Poshmark but haven’t gotten it yet so I can return it with evidence it’s fake. Researched so I’m pretty sure it’s a fake now but want to sure.
> 
> http://s1253.photobucket.com/user/Mml7/library/
> 
> Thanks again


If you can send clear/close photos of the stamps and made in tag and serial number - I can tell if it is fake or not. I cannot see the details in the photos that you have posted here - try again when you get the bag. 
t


----------



## Slowhand

terite said:


> Authentic vintage trench
> t


 
Thank you very much T . Really appreciated.


----------



## terite

Slowhand said:


> Thank you very much T . Really appreciated.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## turtle_cat

Hello Terite,

Got the bag and snapped pics for you. I think it’s not legit because I can’t find a bag with this alignment of stripes anywhere. Should be near the top of the bag like in the bluefly pic I found, not just one like this has. And burberry’s patent leather shouldn’t bleed color like this right? 

http://s1253.photobucket.com/user/Mml7/library/Bag

Thanks so much,
turtle_cat


----------



## mindovermatter3

Hello Terite, 

         Could you please authenticate this scarf for me? It would be much appreciated! I tried to do my own research, but I have never seen black tags on Burberry scarves or any other Burberry items before. *Thank you in advance And have a good weekend!*

*Item Name*: Mens Burberry Prorsum Felted Check Scarf
*Link*: There is no Link. I purchased it from a Goodwill
*Photos*: http://s1367.photobucket.com/user/cjmk2323/library/


----------



## Bizlady1978

Hi Anyone know if this bag is authentic and the name? Thanks.


----------



## terite

turtle_cat said:


> Hello Terite,
> 
> Got the bag and snapped pics for you. I think it’s not legit because I can’t find a bag with this alignment of stripes anywhere. Should be near the top of the bag like in the bluefly pic I found, not just one like this has. And burberry’s patent leather shouldn’t bleed color like this right?
> 
> http://s1253.photobucket.com/user/Mml7/library/Bag
> 
> Thanks so much,
> turtle_cat


This is a genuine bag. There were a few issues with some Burberry bags - they were not always perfect/flawless. For example - color transfer. 
t


----------



## terite

mindovermatter3 said:


> Hello Terite,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this scarf for me? It would be much appreciated! I tried to do my own research, but I have never seen black tags on Burberry scarves or any other Burberry items before. *Thank you in advance And have a good weekend!*
> 
> *Item Name*: Mens Burberry Prorsum Felted Check Scarf
> *Link*: There is no Link. I purchased it from a Goodwill
> *Photos*: http://s1367.photobucket.com/user/cjmk2323/library/


Prorsum tags are black. The tags look perfect. I can't see a photo of the entire scarf laid out - send one. How exciting to find that at Goodwill.
t


----------



## terite

Bizlady1978 said:


> Hi Anyone know if this bag is authentic and the name? Thanks.


Send clear/close photos of the tags and labels, inside of the bag, zipper pull, etc.

t


----------



## turtle_cat

terite said:


> This is a genuine bag. There were a few issues with some Burberry bags - they were not always perfect/flawless. For example - color transfer.
> t



So the stripe pattern is okay? I was only able to find pics from reputable sources that looked like this with 2 stripes aligned near the top:

https://www.bluefly.com/burberry-burgundy-heart-check-print-coated-canvas-nikky-tote/p/324429501

Thanks for giving it a look. I was so nervous about buying it from PoshMark


----------



## terite

turtle_cat said:


> So the stripe pattern is okay? I was only able to find pics from reputable sources that looked like this with 2 stripes aligned near the top:
> 
> https://www.bluefly.com/burberry-burgundy-heart-check-print-coated-canvas-nikky-tote/p/324429501
> 
> Thanks for giving it a look. I was so nervous about buying it from PoshMark


The stripes are ok.
t


----------



## Adelineher

Hello, 

Is it possible to help me authenticate this ? 

Item name: Burberry écharpe 100% CACHEMIRE made in England Rose clair #A73
Item number: 253897927749
Seller: big-brands—uk 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/253897927749

Thank you so much for your Time !


----------



## Bizlady1978

Here are some more pictures of the bag


----------



## terite

Bizlady1978 said:


> Here are some more pictures of the bag


So far so good - send a photo of the made in tag and the interior writing.
t


----------



## terite

Adelineher said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible to help me authenticate this ?
> 
> Item name: Burberry écharpe 100% CACHEMIRE made in England Rose clair #A73
> Item number: 253897927749
> Seller: big-brands—uk
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/253897927749
> 
> Thank you so much for your Time !


I would need to see a closer photo of the label - but meanwhile don't bid
t


----------



## Adelineher

terite said:


> I would need to see a closer photo of the label - but meanwhile don't bid
> t



Hello Terite,

I asked the seller for closer photos of the label.

Thank you


----------



## Adelineher

Adelineher said:


> Hello Terite,
> 
> I asked the seller for closer photos of the label.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## mindovermatter3

terite said:


> Prorsum tags are black. The tags look perfect. I can't see a photo of the entire scarf laid out - send one. How exciting to find that at Goodwill.
> t



Hello Terite,
       I want to* thank you again for taking time to authenticate!* *I’m extremely excited for this find! *
  I’ve provided 2 photos of the scarf laid out. Here are the direct links of the images.
1)      http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/9f7f752f-31f2-4aef-96ee-86d3a54f8bfc_zpscflrqkgf.jp
2)      http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20180929_010142_Film3_zpscxhuh1iz.jpg
If you are unable to view the images, I’ve also uploaded them to my Photobucket library. Here is a direct link to my library.
Link:   http://s1367.photobucket.com/user/cjmk2323/library/
Let me know if you need anything else.

*Thank you again!*​


----------



## Burberry_girl89

Hey guys
I really want to buy my first Burberry, I have found one I really like but I am not completely sure it's right.
It looks more a LV design, I know some bags like the Alma are quite generic but I'm not sure I've seen a Burberry Ellipse before.

So much tells me it's not real but the seller has great feedback.
Can anyone help authenticate with me? 

No dustbag or receipt, stripes I'm not quote sure are lined up right and badge says Burberry (all upper case) but zipper says Burberry which looked odd but might be how they are

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Burberry-London-Handbag-In-Signature-Nova-Check-Rare-Design/253482480241?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180105095858&meid=39a4128dba6b4abfa739a49605bd1e02&pid=100904&rk=10&rkt=20&sd=181564704823&itm=253482480241&_trksid=p2509164.c100904.m5276

Seller claims its rare and worth more than £300. I do like it but don't want to pay that for a fake!!


----------



## terite

Adelineher said:


> View attachment 4206866
> View attachment 4206865


Those tags do not look right - fake
t


----------



## terite

mindovermatter3 said:


> Hello Terite,
> I want to* thank you again for taking time to authenticate!* *I’m extremely excited for this find! *
> I’ve provided 2 photos of the scarf laid out. Here are the direct links of the images.
> 1)      http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/9f7f752f-31f2-4aef-96ee-86d3a54f8bfc_zpscflrqkgf.jp
> 2)      http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20180929_010142_Film3_zpscxhuh1iz.jpg
> If you are unable to view the images, I’ve also uploaded them to my Photobucket library. Here is a direct link to my library.
> Link:   http://s1367.photobucket.com/user/cjmk2323/library/
> Let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> *Thank you again!*​


The camera has taken a strange color so I cannot comment on the pattern, but all of the tags are correct.
t


----------



## terite

Burberry_girl89 said:


> Hey guys
> I really want to buy my first Burberry, I have found one I really like but I am not completely sure it's right.
> It looks more a LV design, I know some bags like the Alma are quite generic but I'm not sure I've seen a Burberry Ellipse before.
> 
> So much tells me it's not real but the seller has great feedback.
> Can anyone help authenticate with me?
> 
> No dustbag or receipt, stripes I'm not quote sure are lined up right and badge says Burberry (all upper case) but zipper says Burberry which looked odd but might be how they are
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Burberry-London-Handbag-In-Signature-Nova-Check-Rare-Design/253482480241?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20180105095858&meid=39a4128dba6b4abfa739a49605bd1e02&pid=100904&rk=10&rkt=20&sd=181564704823&itm=253482480241&_trksid=p2509164.c100904.m5276
> 
> Seller claims its rare and worth more than £300. I do like it but don't want to pay that for a fake!!


It is a total fakeroo - it is one of those ones that have made the funny fake parade in the past.
You should report that.
t


----------



## myths

terite said:


> Those tags do not look right - fake
> t



Hi Terite

I follow this topic, ebay australia has the identical burberry scarf from picture look. the tag is as attached photos. Can you please give comment whether it is genuine or not? Really nowaday fake one and genuine is quite similar which is really confusing. Thanks


----------



## mindovermatter3

terite said:


> The camera has taken a strange color so I cannot comment on the pattern, but all of the tags are correct.
> t


I apologize for my camera and if I am posting too many pictures for this item. I really appreciate your patience. I was wondering if you could look one more time? I took new pics of the scarf being laid out without any automatic filters. Hopefully it gave a better color for you to view. If not, that is okay. I just appreciate you taking the time to do this. Thank you again Tertie!
Links:
1)      http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/Retake%20pic_zpsf2fcg0b5.jpg
2)      http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/d674a962-2ecb-4509-8677-0a86b94e324e_zpseumvepjb.jpg


----------



## MsHolly

Hi! Can you please tell me if this Burberry shirt looks authentic. Maybe older style? The material tag was just concerning as well as the lowercase Burberry logo on the material. Thank you!!


----------



## terite

Ok, let's look at the text of the two - first one is the fake one, second is genuine. Compare the letters one by one.
t


----------



## terite

mindovermatter3 said:


> I apologize for my camera and if I am posting too many pictures for this item. I really appreciate your patience. I was wondering if you could look one more time? I took new pics of the scarf being laid out without any automatic filters. Hopefully it gave a better color for you to view. If not, that is okay. I just appreciate you taking the time to do this. Thank you again Tertie!
> Links:
> 1)      http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/Retake%20pic_zpsf2fcg0b5.jpg
> 2)      http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/d674a962-2ecb-4509-8677-0a86b94e324e_zpseumvepjb.jpg


Sometimes you look to see the colors - for example the squares inside the stripe pattern are lighter than outside the stripe pattern. Your labels look good.
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi! Can you please tell me if this Burberry shirt looks authentic. Maybe older style? The material tag was just concerning as well as the lowercase Burberry logo on the material. Thank you!!
> View attachment 4207552
> View attachment 4207555
> View attachment 4207556
> View attachment 4207557


This looks like an early Burberry london label - the pattern/text looks correct.
t


----------



## myths

terite said:


> Ok, let's look at the text of the two - first one is the fake one, second is genuine. Compare the letters one by one.
> t



Oh, thank you Terite. Pity I missed it, it is sold aud 180. There another one exactly like that aud 230 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
same pattern same color but the tag is different as well. Navy tag. Is it genuine or fake?


----------



## ncabahug

Hello,

Could you please help me authenticate this Burberry? I've intermittently seen that tag and font style before, but I'm not sure if it's legit.

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry House Check Scarf in camel
Link : https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Plaid-Scarf-with-box-and-bag-5bb00389bb76151b036da8c6
Photos: See listing

Thank you!


----------



## Liselotc

_Can you please help me authenticate this    https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/burberry-taske/56595338?forum=140&road=my_items - than you  _


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Oh, thank you Terite. Pity I missed it, it is sold aud 180. There another one exactly like that aud 230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207635
> View attachment 4207636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same pattern same color but the tag is different as well. Navy tag. Is it genuine or fake?


It is genuine. Blue tags pre-date the beige tags - so it is an older scarf. I love an older scarf - often they are thicker! 
t


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Burberry? I've intermittently seen that tag and font style before, but I'm not sure if it's legit.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry House Check Scarf in camel
> Link : https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Plaid-Scarf-with-box-and-bag-5bb00389bb76151b036da8c6
> Photos: See listing
> 
> Thank you!


Fake - always check here first before you pay.
t


----------



## terite

Liselotc said:


> _Can you please help me authenticate this    https://www.trendsales.dk/listings/burberry-taske/56595338?forum=140&road=my_items - than you  _


This is a fake bag
t


----------



## Liselotc

terite said:


> This is a fake bag
> t


ÅHHH Thank you - Love from Denmark


----------



## terite

Liselotc said:


> ÅHHH Thank you - Love from Denmark


You are welcome! Love from Canada.
t


----------



## Bizlady1978

I got more pics! Is it authentic? Thanks.


----------



## terite

Bizlady1978 said:


> I got more pics! Is it authentic? Thanks.


YES - Authentic
t


----------



## bruno_aco

Hi guys, 

Can you please help me authenticate this? I want to buy it but I'm not sure it's legit. Thanks in advance

https://www.ebay.it/itm/Sciarpa-BURBERRY-Unisex-CASHMERE-con-Kit-Regalo/253895442374


----------



## terite

bruno_aco said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this? I want to buy it but I'm not sure it's legit. Thanks in advance
> 
> https://www.ebay.it/itm/Sciarpa-BURBERRY-Unisex-CASHMERE-con-Kit-Regalo/253895442374


Fake
t


----------



## Beauty2c

Hi Can you help me to authenticate this trench coat?  Thanks.
Burberry Walditch.


----------



## ArtemisSaysHi

There's a woman selling a Burberry purse on a local city app and her post said "name your offer" .

I offered $100. But before I buy it, I want to make sure it's a legit Burberry purse. 

I don't know the model # or name. Neither does she. She said the purse was a gift.


----------



## terite

lilinko said:


> Hi Can you help me to authenticate this trench coat?  Thanks.
> Burberry Walditch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209644
> View attachment 4209645
> View attachment 4209646
> View attachment 4209647
> View attachment 4209648
> View attachment 4209649
> View attachment 4209650
> View attachment 4209651
> View attachment 4209652
> View attachment 4209653


Can you send a better photo of both labels at the neck please. Liner and jacket.
t


----------



## Beauty2c

terite said:


> Can you send a better photo of both labels at the neck please. Liner and jacket.
> t


Here are the photos. Thank you.


----------



## TommyH

Hi there i can bought this thinge here. Can you say beside with this pics its fake or not ?


----------



## terite

lilinko said:


> View attachment 4209925
> View attachment 4209926
> View attachment 4209927
> View attachment 4209928
> View attachment 4209929
> View attachment 4209930
> 
> Here are the photos. Thank you.


genuine
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Hi there i can bought this thinge here. Can you say beside with this pics its fake or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209931
> View attachment 4209932
> View attachment 4209933
> View attachment 4209934
> View attachment 4209935
> View attachment 4209932
> View attachment 4209933
> View attachment 4209934
> View attachment 4209935


So far - looks like a legit vintage Haymarket saddle bag - find a Made in Italy tag somewhere inside - any writing on the strap - any embossed hardware?
t


----------



## Beauty2c

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Are there supposed to have a 7 digit article number on the “ care tag” where it shows “Walditch “ model name? Thanks for your help!  L.


----------



## terite

lilinko said:


> Are there supposed to have a 7 digit article number on the “ care tag” where it shows “Walditch “ model name? Thanks for your help!  L.


This coat is several years old (you can tell by the style of care tags -  I can't recall the numbers - but this is a genuine item - just an older style.
t


----------



## iceman76

Hello everybody and terite 
Can you help me with authentication of this scarf?
Thank you


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hello everybody and terite
> Can you help me with authentication of this scarf?
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211336
> View attachment 4211337
> View attachment 4211338
> View attachment 4211339
> View attachment 4211340
> View attachment 4211341


Let's see a photo of the actual (entire) item. 
t


----------



## Metoslav

Hello,
I'm new to burberry. Could you please authenticate this belt? Sorry for the quality of the photos they are from the seller. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> Let's see a photo of the actual (entire) item.
> t


Hey, terite and thx for your answer. I am attaching photos. Please, tell me if you need more.

Regards, 
Nemanja


----------



## Beauty2c

Can you please authenticate this?  Thanks.
Item Name (if you know it): Burberry London Beige Coat, Size: 4 (S) Length: Mid-Length
Item #: 22776253

Link (if available) https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-london-beige-coat-size-4-s/22776253/
Photos:
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 [/ATTACH] 
	

		
			
		

		
	







View attachment 4212194


----------



## terite

Metoslav said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to burberry. Could you please authenticate this belt? Sorry for the quality of the photos they are from the seller.
> Thank you in advance.


Authentic - a few years old
t


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hey, terite and thx for your answer. I am attaching photos. Please, tell me if you need more.
> 
> Regards,
> Nemanja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212048
> View attachment 4212051


It is fake - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

lilinko said:


> Can you please authenticate this?  Thanks.
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry London Beige Coat, Size: 4 (S) Length: Mid-Length
> Item #: 22776253
> 
> Link (if available) https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-london-beige-coat-size-4-s/22776253/
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212185
> View attachment 4212186
> View attachment 4212187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212188
> View attachment 4212189
> View attachment 4212190
> View attachment 4212191
> View attachment 4212192
> View attachment 4212193
> View attachment 4212194


Authentic.
t


----------



## TommyH

terite said:


> So far - looks like a legit vintage Haymarket saddle bag - find a Made in Italy tag somewhere inside - any writing on the strap - any embossed hardware?
> t



The next days i got more pictures.

Can you say its this old Burberrys bag genuine ?


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> It is fake - I hope you can return it.
> t


Thank you very much terite, as always.


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> The next days i got more pictures.
> 
> Can you say its this old Burberrys bag genuine ?
> 
> View attachment 4212359
> View attachment 4212360
> View attachment 4212361
> View attachment 4212362
> View attachment 4212363


We always like to see the snaps, the labels and the tags, the interior - the leather badge on the front and any embossed straps or hardware.
t


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Thank you very much terite, as always.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> The next days i got more pictures.
> 
> Can you say its this old Burberrys bag genuine ?
> 
> View attachment 4212359
> View attachment 4212360
> View attachment 4212361
> View attachment 4212362
> View attachment 4212363


Also - waiting on Made in Italy tag/or Made in England tag and interior photo of the saddle bag.
t


----------



## TommyH

terite said:


> Also - waiting on Made in Italy tag/or Made in England tag and interior photo of the saddle bag.
> t



Thank on the one picture you can see a made in england but did you mean it have also a tag inside with made in england or are this enuff ?


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Thank on the one picture you can see a made in england but did you mean it have also a tag inside with made in england or are this enuff ?
> View attachment 4212681


Send a photo of the interior and any embossed hardware or labels.
t


----------



## virosebud

Hello. I was hoping you could authenticate this jacket that I recently purchased. If more photos are needed, I can take more. Thank you very much!
Item: Burberry Quilted Jacket


----------



## terite

virosebud said:


> Hello. I was hoping you could authenticate this jacket that I recently purchased. If more photos are needed, I can take more. Thank you very much!
> Item: Burberry Quilted Jacket
> View attachment 4213267
> View attachment 4213268
> View attachment 4213269
> View attachment 4213270
> View attachment 4213271
> View attachment 4213272
> View attachment 4213273
> View attachment 4213274


Could you retake the photos that say Burberry - closer - straight on. Thanks
t


----------



## virosebud

terite said:


> Could you retake the photos that say Burberry - closer - straight on. Thanks
> t


If you need more close up, then let me know. Thank you very much!


----------



## Slowhand

Slowhand said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-ladies-trenchcoat-size-14-petite/323462097172
> 
> Hi there
> Could you please check this one for me /
> 
> Many thanks in advance



Thank you again t  for the authentication on this one - I won the auction and the coat is great .
I just wondered if there was a way to determine the age of it from the size label maybe  ? or the any other features please ? The seller inherited it and isn't sure  .

TIA


----------



## TommyH

terite said:


> Send a photo of the interior and any embossed hardware or labels.
> t



Okay Thx for your work here you are great. It toke time for the person to make this pics. If i get the pics i will post it here.

Can you say is this scarf fake or not ?


----------



## RBV

Hi lovelies! Could you pls. Help me 
authenticate this Burberry two way bag. I am planning on buying this from a friend and she said that its authentic.  I just want to make sure if its real as I don’t know how to check a real one. Thank you in advance! 

Item Name: Burberry two way bag
Seller: daniel ragala


----------



## Mimi017

Can you please authenticate this scarf? Thank you.


----------



## terite

virosebud said:


> If you need more close up, then let me know. Thank you very much!


Genuine - a few years old.
t


----------



## terite

Slowhand said:


> Thank you again t  for the authentication on this one - I won the auction and the coat is great .
> I just wondered if there was a way to determine the age of it from the size label maybe  ? or the any other features please ? The seller inherited it and isn't sure  .
> 
> TIA


I would say 1980's/90's
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Okay Thx for your work here you are great. It toke time for the person to make this pics. If i get the pics i will post it here.
> 
> Can you say is this scarf fake or not ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213402
> View attachment 4213403
> View attachment 4213404
> View attachment 4213405
> View attachment 4213406


fake
t


----------



## terite

RBV said:


> Hi lovelies! Could you pls. Help me
> authenticate this Burberry two way bag. I am planning on buying this from a friend and she said that its authentic.  I just want to make sure if its real as I don’t know how to check a real one. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry two way bag
> Seller: daniel ragala


Need to see all pages of the content tags that are in the pocket and straight on photos of the Burberry embossed stamps and the Made in Italy stamp straight on (not take from the side).
t


----------



## Slowhand

terite said:


> I would say 1980's/90's
> t


 
Thank you very much .


----------



## Addy

T, can you please check back for a few requests as I merged the threads into this one? Thanks!


----------



## virosebud

terite said:


> Genuine - a few years old.
> t


Thank you immensely! It is greatly appreciated. (:


----------



## terite

Mimi017 said:


> Can you please authenticate this scarf? Thank you.



fake
t


----------



## terite

Slowhand said:


> Thank you very much .


YOU are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Addy said:


> T, can you please check back for a few requests as I merged the threads into this one? Thanks!


Sure - Hi Addy! 
t


----------



## terite

RBV said:


> Hi lovelies! Could you pls. Help me
> authenticate this Burberry two way bag. I am planning on buying this from a friend and she said that its authentic.  I just want to make sure if its real as I don’t know how to check a real one. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry two way bag
> Seller: daniel ragala


This looks fake - I can just see the tags in the pocket though - don't pay.
t


----------



## terite

IF I HAVE missed anyone - let me know.
t


----------



## TommyH

Thank you for the great work 

I still waiting for the pics from the bags sry taht you must wait :/


----------



## TommyH

I have the choose to buy this things here so i need help for the legit of this things.

Scarf1






Jacket:


----------



## TommyH




----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Thank you for the great work
> 
> I still waiting for the pics from the bags sry taht you must wait :/


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> I have the choose to buy this things here so i need help for the legit of this things.
> 
> Scarf1
> 
> View attachment 4214475
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214476
> 
> Jacket:
> 
> View attachment 4214478
> View attachment 4214479
> View attachment 4214480
> View attachment 4214481


scarf  - send a photo of the entire scarf
jacket - send photos of the content tag, close up photos of the lining, zipper
bag - send photo of any tag in the bag, close up of the front badge, a zipper, the lining.
t


----------



## TommyH

terite said:


> scarf  - send a photo of the entire scarf
> jacket - send photos of the content tag, close up photos of the lining, zipper
> bag - send photo of any tag in the bag, close up of the front badge, a zipper, the lining.
> t




Okay the scar he have already sell it so have a another one.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 More pics from the Jacket:


----------



## TommyH

To the Bag:
She sayed  she dont find other tags but made more close up pics from the linied and the bags self.


----------



## TommyH

Oh she found it.


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Oh she found it.
> 
> View attachment 4215623


Pink scarf has been washed improperly but is genuine (label does not lie flat).
Jacket - I can't tell - get closer photos of tags and labels.
Bag - I can't tell which bag that is - maybe send one item at a time
The other bag - with the handle built in is genuine.
t


----------



## TommyH

Thank for for you help. For the one bag you cant its fake or not because you dont know which i mean here is it.



TommyH said:


> Hi there i can bought this thinge here. Can you say beside with this pics its fake or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209931
> View attachment 4209932
> View attachment 4209933
> View attachment 4209934
> View attachment 4209935
> View attachment 4209932
> View attachment 4209933
> View attachment 4209934
> View attachment 4209935




Here the new pictures



TommyH said:


> To the Bag:
> She sayed  she dont find other tags but made more close up pics from the linied and the bags self.
> View attachment 4215485
> View attachment 4215486
> View attachment 4215487





TommyH said:


> Oh she found it.
> 
> View attachment 4215623


----------



## TommyH

Here more close up from the jacket.


----------



## BurBarry

Hello!
I purchased this coat on eBay and have some doubts. The seller insists that it is authentic and that he purchased it at Bloomingdales in Chicago. My main concerns are that the horizontal lines total width of 2" and the vertical lines are only 1.5" I'm also worried that the zipper pull only has the name on one side, and that the internal snaps are generic and don't contain the Burberry name - only the ones on the cuffs have the logo. I also can't find anything about this coat from the information on the tag. I have more pictures but reached my limit. I can upload more if needed!

Thanks!


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Thank for for you help. For the one bag you cant its fake or not because you dont know which i mean here is it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the new pictures


This one is the vintage saddle bag and it looks good.
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Here more close up from the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216193
> View attachment 4216194
> View attachment 4216195


This looks like a very early Burberry London coat/jacket - like year 2000 or so.
t


----------



## terite

BurBarry said:


> Hello!
> I purchased this coat on eBay and have some doubts. The seller insists that it is authentic and that he purchased it at Bloomingdales in Chicago. My main concerns are that the horizontal lines total width of 2" and the vertical lines are only 1.5" I'm also worried that the zipper pull only has the name on one side, and that the internal snaps are generic and don't contain the Burberry name - only the ones on the cuffs have the logo. I also can't find anything about this coat from the information on the tag. I have more pictures but reached my limit. I can upload more if needed!
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4216329
> 
> View attachment 4216316
> View attachment 4216317
> View attachment 4216318
> View attachment 4216319
> View attachment 4216320
> View attachment 4216321
> View attachment 4216322
> View attachment 4216325
> View attachment 4216327





BurBarry said:


> Hello!
> I purchased this coat on eBay and have some doubts. The seller insists that it is authentic and that he purchased it at Bloomingdales in Chicago. My main concerns are that the horizontal lines total width of 2" and the vertical lines are only 1.5" I'm also worried that the zipper pull only has the name on one side, and that the internal snaps are generic and don't contain the Burberry name - only the ones on the cuffs have the logo. I also can't find anything about this coat from the information on the tag. I have more pictures but reached my limit. I can upload more if needed!
> 
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4216329
> 
> View attachment 4216316
> View attachment 4216317
> View attachment 4216318
> View attachment 4216319
> View attachment 4216320
> View attachment 4216321
> View attachment 4216322
> View attachment 4216325
> View attachment 4216327


I can't help but comment on the difference of quality in one era to another - you have a nice coat there - (compare to the white one above). Yours is just a few years older and so much change. The zippers - they do not need to be embossed on both sides - the proportions on all the nova check looks perfect - snaps vary from year to year - you have nice snaps on the cuffs. You even have the original tag! And the removable lining! Look at how nicely the pocket trim looks on the four pockets. Labels and tags all are perfect. It is difficult to find information on Burberry items that are not from this season - this coat is several years old, so you would not expect there to be information on this item. It is snowing here - I hope you zip that up and enjoy that coat!! 
t


----------



## BurBarry

terite said:


> I can't help but comment on the difference of quality in one era to another - you have a nice coat there - (compare to the white one above). Yours is just a few years older and so much change. The zippers - they do not need to be embossed on both sides - the proportions on all the nova check looks perfect - snaps vary from year to year - you have nice snaps on the cuffs. You even have the original tag! And the removable lining! Look at how nicely the pocket trim looks on the four pockets. Labels and tags all are perfect. It is difficult to find information on Burberry items that are not from this season - this coat is several years old, so you would not expect there to be information on this item. It is snowing here - I hope you zip that up and enjoy that coat!!
> t



Thank you very much! I’m very happy to hear it. I was ready to send it back - I’m glad I didn’t! It will get a lot of use very soon.


----------



## beeauty

Hi guys I just bought this Bag at the thrift store . Would you please help me to authenticate it ? No authentication cards or dust bag. I can return it for a store credit if it's fake. Thank you so much for your help in advance

item name: Burbery 
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: none
comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


----------



## terite

BurBarry said:


> Thank you very much! I’m very happy to hear it. I was ready to send it back - I’m glad I didn’t! It will get a lot of use very soon.


Oh - good to hear - it reminds me a bit of the Snow Goose coats so popular here (and worn on so many Nordic tv shows). But yours is nicer haha.
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Hi guys I just bought this Bag at the thrift store . Would you please help me to authenticate it ? No authentication cards or dust bag. I can return it for a store credit if it's fake. Thank you so much for your help in advance
> 
> item name: Burbery
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: none
> comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


Odd bag - first round of Made in China I think -  has Italian snaps - but genuine.
t


----------



## TommyH

terite said:


> This looks like a very early Burberry London coat/jacket - like year 2000 or so.
> t


  thank you much for your help. I bought now the one scarf and the jacket. Sry if i ask to much. I dont wanna waste money for fakes. Have you tips for how to see its fake or not?


----------



## TommyH

Its this fake and its possible to repair it? I dont now its leather or not on the damaged area.


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> thank you much for your help. I bought now the one scarf and the jacket. Sry if i ask to much. I dont wanna waste money for fakes. Have you tips for how to see its fake or not?


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Its this fake and its possible to repair it? I dont now its leather or not on the damaged area.


I would need to see closeup photos of the stamps and the serial number. The trim is usually leather - 
t


----------



## zakeya

can you Kindly help me authenticate this trench coat
I asked for more pics but im not sure if the seller speaks English
thanks

its on eBay 

item: BURBERRY COAT JACKET WOMENS BEIGE DOUBLE BREASTED TRENCH SIZE M GENUINE
seller :domagojce
item no 283192282681
link https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-C...rentrq:5a82ec7f1660ab6b9f66eb1dffeca102|iid:1

appreciate your help


----------



## terite

zakeya said:


> can you Kindly help me authenticate this trench coat
> I asked for more pics but im not sure if the seller speaks English
> thanks
> 
> its on eBay
> 
> item: BURBERRY COAT JACKET WOMENS BEIGE DOUBLE BREASTED TRENCH SIZE M GENUINE
> seller :domagojce
> item no 283192282681
> link https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-COAT-JACKET-WOMENS-BEIGE-DOUBLE-BREASTED-TRENCH-SIZE-M-GENUINE/283192282681?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=2bd396bbc9154044af2579171fb59708&pid=100675&rk=3&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=142898273307&itm=283192282681&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:adc5440b-cc01-11e8-9667-74dbd180ecd8|parentrq:5a82ec7f1660ab6b9f66eb1dffeca102|iid:1
> 
> appreciate your help


This situation should be full of red flags for you. The seller has sold multiples of the polo - and has received negative feedback for selling fakes. (Though that could happen to anyone.) Seller has sold fake items in the past (see the fake scarf sold). Only 11 feedbacks. The jacket lining looks wrong, there are no clear/close photos of details. Jacket looks to be in odd proportions.
t


----------



## zakeya

terite said:


> This situation should be full of red flags for you. The seller has sold multiples of the polo - and has received negative feedback for selling fakes. (Though that could happen to anyone.) Seller has sold fake items in the past (see the fake scarf sold). Only 11 feedbacks. The jacket lining looks wrong, there are no clear/close photos of details. Jacket looks to be in odd proportions.
> t




OMG!! thank you soooo much
it looked a little bit off but I guess I was trying so hard to convince myself!
thanks again
appreciate it


----------



## terite

zakeya said:


> OMG!! thank you soooo much
> it looked a little bit off but I guess I was trying so hard to convince myself!
> thanks again
> appreciate it


You are welcome.
t


----------



## mindovermatter3

Hello Terite!
           Hope you are having a good week so far! I Found 2 Burberry Scarves and a poncho at 3 different Thrifts on my day off! I believe they are real, but I would like a second opinion because I am new to collecting Burberry scarves. If you could authenticate, that would be awesome! Let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you again!
*POST 1.
Item Name*: Pink Burberry Scarf
* Link*: There is no Link. I purchased it from a local thrift
*Photos*:
1)
http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034207_HDR_Film3_zpsl7rij4dx.jpg
2)
http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034218_HDR_Film3_zpsuwrhbsx7.jpg
3) http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034531_HDR_Film3_zpsffgtbjfc.jpg
4) http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034503_HDR_Film3_zpsqdm6bq5l.jpg


----------



## mindovermatter3

*POST 2*
Please Authenticate
*Item Name*: Burberry Nova Poncho.
*Link*: There is no Link. I purchased it from a local thrift. It has the Burberry blue label, but I didn’t see a care tag. TIA!
*Photos*:
1)    http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034957_Film3_zps8mi4xumu.jpg
2)    http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_035047_Film3_zpsyenlqseq.jpg
3)    http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_035246_Film3_zps5jeqdabr.jpg
4)    http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_035350_Film3_zpsermzhjbq.jpg


----------



## mindovermatter3

*Post 3*
Please Authenticate
*Item Name*: Tan Burberry Scarf.
*Link*: There is no Link. I purchased it from a local thrift. It has the Burberry blue label, but I didn’t see a care tag as well. TIA!
*Photos:  *   1)http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034803_Film3_zps218tzzu4.jpg
2)http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034659_HDR_Film3_zpsjikmb936.jpg
3)http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034857_Film3_zpsqtyrxt73.jpg


----------



## terite

mindovermatter3 said:


> *POST 2*
> Please Authenticate
> *Item Name*: Burberry Nova Poncho.
> *Link*: There is no Link. I purchased it from a local thrift. It has the Burberry blue label, but I didn’t see a care tag. TIA!
> *Photos*:
> 1)    http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034957_Film3_zps8mi4xumu.jpg
> 2)    http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_035047_Film3_zpsyenlqseq.jpg
> 3)    http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_035246_Film3_zps5jeqdabr.jpg
> 4)    http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_035350_Film3_zpsermzhjbq.jpg


Genuine poncho - older item.
t


----------



## terite

mindovermatter3 said:


> *Post 3*
> Please Authenticate
> *Item Name*: Tan Burberry Scarf.
> *Link*: There is no Link. I purchased it from a local thrift. It has the Burberry blue label, but I didn’t see a care tag as well. TIA!
> *Photos:  *   1)http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034803_Film3_zps218tzzu4.jpg
> 2)http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034659_HDR_Film3_zpsjikmb936.jpg
> 3)http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034857_Film3_zpsqtyrxt73.jpg


looks good
This era of scarf did not come with a care tag.
t


----------



## terite

mindovermatter3 said:


> Hello Terite!
> Hope you are having a good week so far! I Found 2 Burberry Scarves and a poncho at 3 different Thrifts on my day off! I believe they are real, but I would like a second opinion because I am new to collecting Burberry scarves. If you could authenticate, that would be awesome! Let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you again!
> *POST 1.
> Item Name*: Pink Burberry Scarf
> * Link*: There is no Link. I purchased it from a local thrift
> *Photos*:
> 1)
> http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034207_HDR_Film3_zpsl7rij4dx.jpg
> 2)
> http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034218_HDR_Film3_zpsuwrhbsx7.jpg
> 3) http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034531_HDR_Film3_zpsffgtbjfc.jpg
> 4) http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181010_034503_HDR_Film3_zpsqdm6bq5l.jpg


Nice color!
Genuine
t


----------



## mindovermatter3

terite said:


> Nice color!
> Genuine
> t


Thank you! I love the pink! Thank you T! You are amazing! Have a good evening! And thank you so much again!!!!


----------



## terite

mindovermatter3 said:


> Thank you! I love the pink! Thank you T! You are amazing! Have a good evening! And thank you so much again!!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Adriana1111

Hello,
I received this bag from a friend who received it for birthday present. She doesn't want the bag because she says it's not authentic. It seems to me that it's a genuine bag. I really needed to know if it's true or no. There is a problem because the label is in the pocket ?or because there is no code number on the back of "made in italy"?Can you help me?


----------



## Adriana1111

More photos here


----------



## terite

Adriana1111 said:


> More photos here


genuine
t


----------



## Adriana1111

terite said:


> genuine
> t


thank you so much


----------



## Genalyn

Item name: i dont know 
Link: i own the travel bag

Good day madam/sir
I bougth this in japan
Can you please authenticate burberry travel bag
Thank you in advance


----------



## Genalyn

Here's the more pictures 
For the burberry travel bag







Thank you in advance


----------



## terite

You are welcome
t


----------



## mindovermatter3

Hello again Terite!
          I’ve found some treasures at my local thrift store again! I think I may have found a vintage Burberry scarf. Quality seems softer than the newer ones. I also found an older quilted men’s jacket. This item I'm not too sure about. The buttons seem questionable to me. Let me know if you need additional pictures. No rush, it's the weekend . Thank you again and have a good Saturday!
*Item 1.
Item Name*: Vintage Tan Burberry Scarf
*Link*: There is no Link. I purchased it from local thrift store.
*Photos*:
1)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_010846_Film3_zpshfrmvnph.jpg
2)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_010858_Film3_zpsyltk8qnr.jpg
3)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011044_Film3_zpsjvffyvsl.jpg
*Item 2.
Item Name*: Vintage Burberry Quilted Men’s Jacket
*Link*: There is no Link. I purchased it from a local thrift store.
*Photos*:
1)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011215_Film3_zpstpa05qr8.jpg
2)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011250_Film3_zpsfyjrqavq.jpg
3)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011342_HDR_Film3_zpsufqvw4br.jpg
4)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011512_HDR_Film3_zpsg9lovc1b.jpg
5)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011302_Film3_zpsy36m06rq.jpg
6)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011605_HDR_Film3_zpshgvra4sv.jpg


----------



## Genalyn

Hi terite  i hope you can help me to authenticate this bag thank you in advance i will sell this but little bit confuse i dont want to sell fake items so i want to know if this bag is authentic 


Genalyn said:


> Here's the more pictures
> For the burberry travel bag
> 
> View attachment 4219649
> 
> View attachment 4219650
> 
> View attachment 4219651
> 
> Thank you in advance


 hop


----------



## terite

Genalyn said:


> Here's the more pictures
> For the burberry travel bag
> 
> View attachment 4219649
> 
> View attachment 4219650
> 
> View attachment 4219651
> 
> Thank you in advance


Can you send in a close/clear photo of the Burberry stamp that is sewn inside.
Thank you.
t


----------



## terite

mindovermatter3 said:


> Hello again Terite!
> I’ve found some treasures at my local thrift store again! I think I may have found a vintage Burberry scarf. Quality seems softer than the newer ones. I also found an older quilted men’s jacket. This item I'm not too sure about. The buttons seem questionable to me. Let me know if you need additional pictures. No rush, it's the weekend . Thank you again and have a good Saturday!
> *Item 1.
> Item Name*: Vintage Tan Burberry Scarf
> *Link*: There is no Link. I purchased it from local thrift store.
> *Photos*:
> 1)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_010846_Film3_zpshfrmvnph.jpg
> 2)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_010858_Film3_zpsyltk8qnr.jpg
> 3)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011044_Film3_zpsjvffyvsl.jpg
> *Item 2.
> Item Name*: Vintage Burberry Quilted Men’s Jacket
> *Link*: There is no Link. I purchased it from a local thrift store.
> *Photos*:
> 1)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011215_Film3_zpstpa05qr8.jpg
> 2)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011250_Film3_zpsfyjrqavq.jpg
> 3)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011342_HDR_Film3_zpsufqvw4br.jpg
> 4)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011512_HDR_Film3_zpsg9lovc1b.jpg
> 5)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011302_Film3_zpsy36m06rq.jpg
> 6)     http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/cjmk2323/20181013_011605_HDR_Film3_zpshgvra4sv.jpg


Try just sending in the photos as attachments or upload - only some of your photo bucket photos load
The scarf - send a clear/straight on photo of the label.
The jacket - genuine - looks like a woman's jacket that is about 15 years old or so.
t


----------



## mindovermatter3

terite said:


> Try just sending in the photos as attachments or upload - only some of your photo bucket photos load
> The scarf - send a clear/straight on photo of the label.
> The jacket - genuine - looks like a woman's jacket that is about 15 years old or so.
> t


Thank you for responding so fast!
Here is a pic of the label. Thank you again!


----------



## terite

mindovermatter3 said:


> Thank you for responding so fast!
> Here is a pic of the label. Thank you again!


Genuine vintage scarf 1990's
t


----------



## myths

Hi Terite, Can you pls help me to authenticate this burberry kid? Is it genuine or not? Thanks


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Hi Terite, Can you pls help me to authenticate this burberry kid? Is it genuine or not? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221609
> View attachment 4221610
> View attachment 4221611
> View attachment 4221612
> View attachment 4221613


genuine
t


----------



## myths

terite said:


> genuine
> t



Thanks Terite. It is made in China . Seller just sent me the pics of the tag.


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Thanks Terite. It is made in China . Seller just sent me the pics of the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221659


Content tag looks good.
t


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hi Terite, would you please authenticate this scarf that I purchased off poshmark.
Item name : Burberry Large Scarf 
Seller: mary_simms
Site: poshmark 
Photos:
	

		
			
		

		
	









Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-SUPERIOR-Authentic-LARGE-SCARF-5bbfdee38c536b5a027f6e86


----------



## terite

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi Terite, would you please authenticate this scarf that I purchased off poshmark.
> Item name : Burberry Large Scarf
> Seller: mary_simms
> Site: poshmark
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222964
> View attachment 4222965
> View attachment 4222966
> View attachment 4222967
> View attachment 4222968
> View attachment 4222969
> View attachment 4222970
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-SUPERIOR-Authentic-LARGE-SCARF-5bbfdee38c536b5a027f6e86


Fake - always check stuff from Poshmark -
t


----------



## Butterflyweed

terite said:


> Fake - always check stuff from Poshmark -
> t



Thank you Terite!


----------



## terite

Butterflyweed said:


> Thank you Terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hi Terite, I requested return on that item from poshmark, thank you very much. I would like to try this again, still looking for a scarf. I found one off a FB page, would you please authenticate. TIA
Here are the photos:


----------



## terite

A


Butterflyweed said:


> Hi Terite, I requested return on that item from poshmark, thank you very much. I would like to try this again, still looking for a scarf. I found one off a FB page, would you please authenticate. TIA
> Here are the photos:
> View attachment 4223371
> View attachment 4223372
> View attachment 4223373
> View attachment 4223374


authentic vintage - I like the vintage scarves - thicker! Hold up to the light to check for holes.
t


----------



## Butterflyweed

terite said:


> A
> 
> authentic vintage - I like the vintage scarves - thicker! Hold up to the light to check for holes.
> t



Thank you Terite, finally found one! [emoji16]


----------



## terite

Butterflyweed said:


> Thank you Terite, finally found one! [emoji16]


You are welcome - I have one just like that.
t


----------



## luxebeeauty

terite said:


> Odd bag - first round of Made in China I think -  has Italian snaps - but genuine.
> t



it's an authentic Burberry bag ?? Omg thank you so much for the help .. are you able to roughly tell me what year it was made ??


----------



## terite

luxebeeauty said:


> it's an authentic Burberry bag ?? Omg thank you so much for the help .. are you able to roughly tell me what year it was made ??


The black fabric one? Not certain maybe ten years?
t


----------



## Molly0

Please help me verify if this Blue Label  is authentic or not.  It was purchased in a consignment store and I was told it is authentic but I would just like to be sure.   Thanks!


----------



## Molly0

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4224813
> View attachment 4224814
> View attachment 4224815
> View attachment 4224816
> View attachment 4224817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me verify if this is authentic or not.  It was purchased in a consignment store and I was told it is authentic I but just would like to be sure.   Thanks!



More photos.
Unfortunately the white tag sewn into the seam has been cut off although I took a pic of the remaining tag fibres.  
Thanks again!


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Not certain - five years old maybe
> t





Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4224813
> View attachment 4224814
> View attachment 4224815
> View attachment 4224816
> View attachment 4224817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me verify if this Blue Label  is authentic or not.  It was purchased in a consignment store and I was told it is authentic but I would just like to be sure.   Thanks!


It is an authentic Blue Label bag
t


----------



## terite

Molly0 said:


> View attachment 4224819
> View attachment 4224822
> View attachment 4224823
> View attachment 4224824
> View attachment 4224825
> 
> 
> More photos.
> Unfortunately the white tag sewn into the seam has been cut off although I took a pic of the remaining tag fibres.
> Thanks again!


Authentic
t


----------



## Molly0

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thankyou!  I just love the touch of pink stripe!  So happy!


----------



## terite

Molly0 said:


> Thankyou!  I just love the touch of pink stripe!  So happy!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## Genalyn

terite said:


> Can you send in a close/clear photo of the Burberry stamp that is sewn inside.
> Thank you.
> t



Here's the additional photo 
Thank you


----------



## Eleanor J

I bought this Burberry scarf on Mercari yesterday and I’m feeling like I may have been scammed. 
Here’s some photos 
	

		
			
		

		
	






burberry scarfhttps://item.mercari.com/gl/m36349772589/


----------



## terite

Genalyn said:


> View attachment 4225159
> 
> 
> Here's the additional photo
> Thank you


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Eleanor J said:


> I bought this Burberry scarf on Mercari yesterday and I’m feeling like I may have been scammed.
> Here’s some photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225186
> View attachment 4225187
> View attachment 4225188
> 
> 
> burberry scarfhttps://item.mercari.com/gl/m36349772589/


It is fake - I hope you can get your money back.
t


----------



## Karsh

Hi, I found this second hand bag online and am interested in buying it. Unfortunately these are the only photos available to me of the item. If possible, can you please confirm its authenticity. Many Thanks.


----------



## Junoposh

Could someone please authenticate this trench.

It has the KEEP AWAY FROM FIRE on Tah but idk


----------



## xophuong

Hi Please authenticate. I won this item, but something seems off to me. The tag says siZe US 6 UK 8 IT 38 ... shouldn’t IT say 40? Please look. Much appreciated and thank you in advance. 

Item Name: burberry sandringham trench coat
Item Number: 263995690517
Seller ID: ivacherkezo_0
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263995690517

Thank you again!


----------



## terite

Karsh said:


> Hi, I found this second hand bag online and am interested in buying it. Unfortunately these are the only photos available to me of the item. If possible, can you please confirm its authenticity. Many Thanks.


Authentic  from about 2002
t


----------



## terite

Junoposh said:


> Could someone please authenticate this trench.
> 
> It has the KEEP AWAY FROM FIRE on Tah but idk


Send a photo of that other label sewn on the side, and a button.
t


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Hi Please authenticate. I won this item, but something seems off to me. The tag says siZe US 6 UK 8 IT 38 ... shouldn’t IT say 40? Please look. Much appreciated and thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: burberry sandringham trench coat
> Item Number: 263995690517
> Seller ID: ivacherkezo_0
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263995690517
> 
> Thank you again!


Send more photos of the labels - all of the ones that say "Burberry"
t


----------



## Genalyn

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you very much terite


----------



## Cory Kennedy

Hi I'm new to this forum and looking for some advice, I've read the format post hopefully I've followed it properly. Can you verify this coat for me? I've owned a vintage one before and the only thing that throws me off is the nova check doesn't seem to line up at the seems. I'm just not sure if that's an illusion due to the coloring of it. 
Non-auction item 
Wool Cashmere Trench Coat


----------



## terite

Genalyn said:


> Thank you very much terite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Cory Kennedy said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum and looking for some advice, I've read the format post hopefully I've followed it properly. Can you verify this coat for me? I've owned a vintage one before and the only thing that throws me off is the nova check doesn't seem to line up at the seems. I'm just not sure if that's an illusion due to the coloring of it.
> Non-auction item
> Wool Cashmere Trench Coat
> View attachment 4226213
> View attachment 4226214
> View attachment 4226215
> View attachment 4226216
> View attachment 4226217
> View attachment 4226218
> View attachment 4226219
> View attachment 4226220
> View attachment 4226221
> View attachment 4226222


Authentic
t


----------



## uncertain

Hi, I found this T shirt in my closet and wasn't sure what to think of it

Item Name: Burberry t shirt, looks like the vintage check
Photos:


----------



## Karsh

terite said:


> Authentic  from about 2002
> t


Thanks a bunch - always worry with ebay purchases.

Further to the above, I recently purchased a bag from the British Heart Foundation charity shop with yellowing (oranging) to the edges - not sure if there is any way of removing this. Could you please also confirm its authenticity. Thanks a lot again, in anticipation.


----------



## terite

uncertain said:


> Hi, I found this T shirt in my closet and wasn't sure what to think of it
> 
> Item Name: Burberry t shirt, looks like the vintage check
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226625
> View attachment 4226623
> View attachment 4226626
> View attachment 4226622
> View attachment 4226624


Yes, it is nova check - vintage check about 15 years old or so.
t


----------



## terite

Karsh said:


> Thanks a bunch - always worry with ebay purchases.
> 
> Further to the above, I recently purchased a bag from the British Heart Foundation charity shop with yellowing (oranging) to the edges - not sure if there is any way of removing this. Could you please also confirm its authenticity. Thanks a lot again, in anticipation.
> 
> View attachment 4226643
> View attachment 4226646
> View attachment 4226647
> View attachment 4226648
> View attachment 4226649
> View attachment 4226650
> View attachment 4226651
> View attachment 4226652
> View attachment 4226662
> View attachment 4226663


Authentic. I have seen that orange color on the edges before also. It is a vintage haymarket check bag.
t


----------



## Karsh

terite said:


> Authentic. I have seen that orange color on the edges before also. It is a vintage haymarket check bag.
> t


Great to hear.
Thank you soo very much!


----------



## Xyz3854

Good afternoon,

I'd really appreciate some assistance with authenticating this item. It is a black, longer-length diamond quilted jacket, size 8. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## myths

Good morning Terite

I find other burberry scarf on ebay today and wonder is it authentic or not. Could you please give me your opinion. I have one exactly same pattern but it is lamb wool.


----------



## terite

Xyz3854 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I'd really appreciate some assistance with authenticating this item. It is a black, longer-length diamond quilted jacket, size 8. Thanks so much for your help!


Older style of Burberry London quilted coat. Vintage-ish
t


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Good morning Terite
> 
> I find other burberry scarf on ebay today and wonder is it authentic or not. Could you please give me your opinion. I have one exactly same pattern but it is lamb wool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227281
> View attachment 4227282


Looks good.
t


----------



## myths

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



Thanks Terite

So far I see 4 different tags with similar pattern of scarf


----------



## Xyz3854

terite said:


> Older style of Burberry London quilted coat. Vintage-ish
> t




Awesome, thanks so much!!


----------



## xophuong

Hi i won this coat from ebay. But i’m alittle worried its fake. I cant find the made in where tag. The buttons dont have any “burberry” on it... please take a look at it!! 
Much appreciated! Thank you in advance. 


Item Name : natasha coat
Purchased on ebay. 
It came with coat sleeve but i notice the coat sleeve( cover) is made in china? :/


----------



## xophuong

Hi Terite 

Here are more photos. Sorry it only allowed me to upload 10 photos at a time  

Item name: natasha


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Thanks Terite
> 
> So far I see 4 different tags with similar pattern of scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227350
> View attachment 4227351
> View attachment 4227353
> View attachment 4227356


Good searching! They are all pink nova check - first one looks like a kid's scarf. Last one - I don't know - label is in the wrong spot on that one.


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Hi Terite
> 
> Here are more photos. Sorry it only allowed me to upload 10 photos at a time
> 
> Item name: natasha


how was the item described on eBay?
It is ok that the Burberry carrier is made in China - it looks right.
The labels look good on the coat - I am also surprised to see that the buttons have no wording.
All labels and all the lining and details look right for that vintage of coat. 
t


----------



## myths

terite said:


> Good searching! They are all pink nova check - first one looks like a kid's scarf. Last one - I don't know - label is in the wrong spot on that one.



Hic hic, last one is mine. Was asking you long time back before I bought it and you said it is authentic.


----------



## terite

myths said:


> Hic hic, last one is mine. Was asking you long time back before I bought it and you said it is authentic.


Yes, I remember - but label is in the wrong place. It happens. I like the thickness of the first one, and the long tassels - even though it is narrow (and maybe kids).
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Yes, I remember - but label is in the wrong place. It happens. I like the thickness of the first one, and the long tassels - even though it is narrow (and maybe kids).
> t


----------



## terite

If I have time tomorrow - I can post my pink nova check scarves too - they are one of my favorites.
t


----------



## myths

terite said:


> If I have time tomorrow - I can post my pink nova check scarves too - they are one of my favorites.
> t



Yes, the pink nova is nice color, love mine as well but it is lamb wool. I am thinking to buy the cashmere one to see the different. But quite hesitate as now there are a lot pink nova online with different label. Afraid to get the fake one. So I keep watching.


----------



## milkyoranges

Vintage is so hard for me to authenticate as a serial second-hand buyer. 

Anyone have any thoughts? It looks good but the stitching is a bit off and the spacing of the (R) is different to what I've seen online compared to other photos.

I'd really appreciate your collective brains, thank you!


----------



## uncertain

terite said:


> Yes, it is nova check - vintage check about 15 years old or so.
> t


thank you!


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> how was the item described on eBay?
> It is ok that the Burberry carrier is made in China - it looks right.
> The labels look good on the coat - I am also surprised to see that the buttons have no wording.
> All labels and all the lining and details look right for that vintage of coat.
> t



Thanks Terite you’re awesome! 
All it says on ebay is that its authentic was preowned but in good condition. I’ve msged the seller to see if they can give me more info on it. 
Yes i was also very surprised when I reciept it, seeing that there is no wording on the buttons. Is it normal that it doesn’t have the tag where its made from? 

Again Thank You! ❤️


----------



## Adelineher

Hello Terite, 

Is it possible to help me authenticate this scarf ? 
Item name: Superbe echarpe BURBERRY  100% cachemire   NEUF

Item number on eBay: 312268162289

Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/312268162289

Seller: sap2marques-2009

Many thanks !


----------



## terite

milkyoranges said:


> Vintage is so hard for me to authenticate as a serial second-hand buyer.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? It looks good but the stitching is a bit off and the spacing of the (R) is different to what I've seen online compared to other photos.
> 
> I'd really appreciate your collective brains, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227582


I think it looks good - also look for pattern placement, pattern, color,  the tassels and the texture of the scarf. See how it wears - check the edges. Check the size. Everything looks good here. 
t


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Thanks Terite you’re awesome!
> All it says on ebay is that its authentic was preowned but in good condition. I’ve msged the seller to see if they can give me more info on it.
> Yes i was also very surprised when I reciept it, seeing that there is no wording on the buttons. Is it normal that it doesn’t have the tag where its made from?
> 
> Again Thank You! ❤️


I have seen plain buttons before - 
It looks like Made in the USA
But the tags are authentic, lining looks good, etc.
If you follow along this thread you might start to develop clear preferences of what era of Burberry items/what styles/what fabrics/what place of Manufacture that you prefer. There is a huge range - Burberry has evolved a lot over the years.
t


----------



## terite

Adelineher said:


> Hello Terite,
> 
> Is it possible to help me authenticate this scarf ?
> Item name: Superbe echarpe BURBERRY  100% cachemire   NEUF
> 
> Item number on eBay: 312268162289
> 
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/312268162289
> 
> Seller: sap2marques-2009
> 
> Many thanks !


It is fake - please report that.
t


----------



## milkyoranges

terite said:


> I think it looks good - also look for pattern placement, pattern, color,  the tassels and the texture of the scarf. See how it wears - check the edges. Check the size. Everything looks good here.
> t



Thank you so much for your expertise! I have a hard time with the print matching because it's a vintage scarf but it completely aligns when sideways and definitely feels like 100% wool. Colour is a bit more of a darker camel than the new burberry scarves but that would be expected in vintage pieces I think. It's definitely a lot longer than I was expecting.

Again, thank you so much!


----------



## Jakob S.

Hi I purchased this scarf from ebay (I have buyer protection) It looks very authentic to me, the only thing that bugs me is that the seam of the tag is very close to the "100% cashmere"

Drive link to pictures: 

Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

milkyoranges said:


> Thank you so much for your expertise! I have a hard time with the print matching because it's a vintage scarf but it completely aligns when sideways and definitely feels like 100% wool. Colour is a bit more of a darker camel than the new burberry scarves but that would be expected in vintage pieces I think. It's definitely a lot longer than I was expecting.
> 
> Again, thank you so much!


You are welcome. There are so many colors for that scarf! 
t


----------



## terite

Jakob S. said:


> Hi I purchased this scarf from ebay (I have buyer protection) It looks very authentic to me, the only thing that bugs me is that the seam of the tag is very close to the "100% cashmere"
> 
> Drive link to pictures:
> 
> Thanks in advance





Jakob S. said:


> Hi I purchased this scarf from ebay (I have buyer protection) It looks very authentic to me, the only thing that bugs me is that the seam of the tag is very close to the "100% cashmere"
> 
> Drive link to pictures:
> 
> Thanks in advance



This link and this image does not work for me.
t


----------



## ariana0930

Hello!

I'd appreciate it if you could authenticate this coat for me.
I purchased this Burberry trench coat from a woman who got this years ago.
She told me that this is BURBERRY PRORSUM trench coat.
But I found a brown small tag in the pocket and it says "BURBERRY LONDON".
Is this BURBERRY PRORSUM or BURBERRY LONDON? or...fake trench coat?


----------



## Brownie76

Hi can this bag be authenticated?


----------



## terite

ariana0930 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you could authenticate this coat for me.
> I purchased this Burberry trench coat from a woman who got this years ago.
> She told me that this is BURBERRY PRORSUM trench coat.
> But I found a brown small tag in the pocket and it says "BURBERRY LONDON".
> Is this BURBERRY PRORSUM or BURBERRY LONDON? or...fake trench coat?


This is a Burberry trench - it is not Burberry Prorsum (she might be confused because it says Prorsum in the flag). Prorsum labels are usually black. Genuine though.
t


----------



## terite

Brownie76 said:


> Hi can this bag be authenticated?


I need to see clearer photos of the MADE in stamp, the serial number, the working inside the bag (on the lining), and the Burberry stamp.
t


----------



## ariana0930

terite said:


> This is a Burberry trench - it is not Burberry Prorsum (she might be confused because it says Prorsum in the flag). Prorsum labels are usually black. Genuine though.
> t



Thank you so much for your expertise! 
I'm happy to know this is a Burberry trench 
I have a question. Does "Burberry trench" mean this coat is ordinary Burberry?
Isn't it Burberry London or part of the Burberry Heritage collection?
I'm sorry but I've only seen Burberry London label and didn't know there're so many labels.


----------



## Brownie76

terite said:


> I need to see clearer photos of the MADE in stamp, the serial number, the working inside the bag (on the lining), and the Burberry stamp.
> t



Thanks here ya go


----------



## terite

ariana0930 said:


> Thank you so much for your expertise!
> I'm happy to know this is a Burberry trench
> I have a question. Does "Burberry trench" mean this coat is ordinary Burberry?
> Isn't it Burberry London or part of the Burberry Heritage collection?
> I'm sorry but I've only seen Burberry London label and didn't know there're so many labels.


There were so many Burberry labels - Burberry Prorsum, London, Blue Label, Black Label, Children, Golf, Sport.
I think now - there is just Burberry - and the quality if more predictable (eg. Burberry Brit was a cheaper line, Prorsum was a more expensive line).
t


----------



## terite

Brownie76 said:


> Thanks here ya go


Authentic.
t


----------



## Junoposh

terite said:


> Send a photo of that other label sewn on the side, and a button.
> t


There doesn’t seem to be another tag besides this one I took a picture of the back of this tag and buttons (and the buckle)


----------



## terite

Junoposh said:


> There doesn’t seem to be another tag besides this one I took a picture of the back of this tag and buttons (and the buckle)


Authentic
t


----------



## ariana0930

terite said:


> There were so many Burberry labels - Burberry Prorsum, London, Blue Label, Black Label, Children, Golf, Sport.
> I think now - there is just Burberry - and the quality if more predictable (eg. Burberry Brit was a cheaper line, Prorsum was a more expensive line).
> t



Thanks for your reply!!
Now I understand. Thank you for your explanation.


----------



## terite

ariana0930 said:


> Thanks for your reply!!
> Now I understand. Thank you for your explanation.


You are welcome
t


----------



## bagdabaggies

Can this bag be checked out please?
TIA

Item: Burberry Leather Crossbody Bag Black
Listing number: 312264072529
Seller: roxiehartless1975
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments:

Black crossbody bag

------------------------------

Including my own personal photos of the bag:


----------



## terite

Send a photo of the in


bagdabaggies said:


> Can this bag be checked out please?
> TIA
> 
> Item: Burberry Leather Crossbody Bag Black
> Listing number: 312264072529
> Seller: roxiehartless1975
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-Black/312264072529?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> Black crossbody bag
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> Including my own personal photos of the bag:
> 
> View attachment 4231306
> View attachment 4231307
> View attachment 4231308
> View attachment 4231309
> View attachment 4231310
> View attachment 4231311


Send a photo of the interior lining that spells Burberry, and also a photo of the first page of that content tag.
t


----------



## mrdog123

Please authenticate this trench coat on Reddit: 
Pocket tag: https://i.imgur.com/S7P1i4R.jpg
Photos of buttons:


----------



## terite

mrdog123 said:


> Please authenticate this trench coat on Reddit:
> Pocket tag: https://i.imgur.com/S7P1i4R.jpg
> Photos of buttons:



All I can see is the photo above, and a photo of an inside content tag looking worn and is marked a size 6.
Need more photos.
t


----------



## applebrynn

Can someone please authenticate this bag? I don't know anything about it, and I found it at the thrift store so I'm not too hopeful, but you never know!


----------



## mia55

Hi,

Can you please take a look at this bag ?
Name: Burberry  Hartcourt bag.

Thanks so much


----------



## terite

applebrynn said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag? I don't know anything about it, and I found it at the thrift store so I'm not too hopeful, but you never know!


That one is fake.
Don't give up on thrifting though - 
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## mrdog123

terite said:


> All I can see is the photo above, and a photo of an inside content tag looking worn and is marked a size 6.
> Need more photos.
> t



On the Reddit thread there is a direct link which leads to these pictures:


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please take a look at this bag ?
> Name: Burberry  Hartcourt bag.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Send a clear/straight on photo of the interior Burberry stamp, and the other pages of the content tag.
> t


----------



## terite

Bo


mrdog123 said:


> On the Reddit thread there is a direct link which leads to these pictures:



Both items look good. Jacket/blouse
t


----------



## mia55

Thanks so much for looking at it. Here are more pics. Hope it helps.


----------



## Anonnyyy

Hi,

can you help me check this? Also, I heard there's a different version sold in Outlets. If it is authentic, is this one a regular version that you can buy from Burberry or the version you only buy from Burberry outlets?

Thanks in advance!!!

Burberry Heritage Camel Check Scarf
Purchased from Jomashop
Photos:











Let me know if you need more photos! Thanks!!!


----------



## terite

Anonnyyy said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you help me check this? Also, I heard there's a different version sold in Outlets. If it is authentic, is this one a regular version that you can buy from Burberry or the version you only buy from Burberry outlets?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Burberry Heritage Camel Check Scarf
> Purchased from Jomashop
> Photos:
> As far as I know, outlets sell items that did not sell that season - or sale items that did not sell. I know that other kinds of outlets sell (sortof) second quality items, but not Burberry. Does anyone know anything else?
> This scarf looks good.
> t


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Thanks so much for looking at it. Here are more pics. Hope it helps.
> View attachment 4233754
> 
> View attachment 4233755
> 
> View attachment 4233756
> 
> View attachment 4233757
> 
> View attachment 4233758
> 
> View attachment 4233759
> 
> View attachment 4233761


The interior black tag looks wrong to me - I'm still not certain that it isn't your photo. The other tags look ok. 
So, I don't know for sure.
t


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> The interior black tag looks wrong to me - I'm still not certain that it isn't your photo. The other tags look ok.
> So, I don't know for sure.
> t



Thanks so much for letting me know. The black tag does look sloppy. Here are some more pics if you don’t mind looking at it again.

Thanks again and have a great night


----------



## mia55

Hi terite, can I bother you one more time to look at this bag?

I’ve decided to return the other one as it’s too much of a hassle to get that authenticated.

Really appreciate your help.


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Hi terite, can I bother you one more time to look at this bag?
> 
> I’ve decided to return the other one as it’s too much of a hassle to get that authenticated.
> 
> Really appreciate your help.
> 
> View attachment 4235024
> 
> View attachment 4235025
> 
> View attachment 4235026
> 
> View attachment 4235027
> 
> View attachment 4235028
> 
> View attachment 4235029
> 
> View attachment 4235030
> 
> View attachment 4235031
> 
> View attachment 4235032
> 
> View attachment 4235034
> 
> View attachment 4235035
> 
> View attachment 4235036
> 
> View attachment 4235037
> 
> View attachment 4235039



Genuine
t


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



You’re amazing. Thanks so much


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> You’re amazing. Thanks so much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## xophuong

Hello can you please authenticate these scarfs?  Sorry i hope these pics are good. The seller didnt sent me anymore pics besides these.

Item Name: classic scarf
Link: private seller


----------



## xophuong

Please authenticate this. ❤️ Much appreciated and thank you so much!

Item Name (if you know it): men burberry sandringham long coat
Link: NA


----------



## xophuong

xophuong said:


> View attachment 4235177
> View attachment 4235178
> View attachment 4235180
> View attachment 4235181
> View attachment 4235182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this. ❤️ Much appreciated and thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): men burberry sandringham long coat
> Link: NA




Hi Terite 
Here are the better pictures.


----------



## xophuong

xophuong said:


> View attachment 4235275
> View attachment 4235277
> View attachment 4235278
> View attachment 4235279
> View attachment 4235280
> View attachment 4235281
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite
> Here are the better pictures.


----------



## xophuong

Hi again!  I’m so sorry to bother again. I’ve taken better pics of the scarf can you please authenticate it? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: classic check cashmere scarf (camel check color)
	

		
			
		

		
	






Listing: NA


----------



## xophuong

Hi here is another one to authenticate please. Thank you so much!

So sorry for the previous posts... I don’t know how to delete them... 
Item: classic cashmere check scarf (charcoal check color)
Listing: NA


----------



## iceman76

Hello, terite.

Can you tell me is this authentic scarf?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hi Terite, I have another scarf bought through poshmark. Could you please authenticate, TIA
Name: Authentic Burberry Nova Check Scarf
Site : Poshmark 
Seller : jerjeffe
Looks like the seller use a photo a different tag, I was expecting to receive a scarf that has the kind of tag on her photos. But I received this scarf and not really sure if it’s authentic. Thanks!









Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Burberry-Nova-Check-Scarf-5ba194feaa877033ccb58510


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> View attachment 4235175
> View attachment 4235176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello can you please authenticate these scarfs?  Sorry i hope these pics are good. The seller didnt sent me anymore pics besides these.
> 
> Item Name: classic scarf
> Link: private seller


Would need to see those labels in focus/straight on, all pages of the content tags, then entire scarf laid flat
t


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> View attachment 4235343
> View attachment 4235344


Everything looks good.
t


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Hi here is another one to authenticate please. Thank you so much!
> 
> So sorry for the previous posts... I don’t know how to delete them...
> Item: classic cashmere check scarf (charcoal check color)
> Listing: NA
> 
> View attachment 4235447
> View attachment 4235441
> View attachment 4235442
> View attachment 4235443
> View attachment 4235444
> View attachment 4235445
> View attachment 4235446


Any content tags? Care tags? send photos of all pages of the content tags.
t


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hello, terite.
> 
> Can you tell me is this authentic scarf?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235464
> View attachment 4235464
> View attachment 4235465
> View attachment 4235465
> View attachment 4235466
> View attachment 4235467


This nova check scarf looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi Terite, I have another scarf bought through poshmark. Could you please authenticate, TIA
> Name: Authentic Burberry Nova Check Scarf
> Site : Poshmark
> Seller : jerjeffe
> Looks like the seller use a photo a different tag, I was expecting to receive a scarf that has the kind of tag on her photos. But I received this scarf and not really sure if it’s authentic. Thanks!
> View attachment 4235698
> View attachment 4235699
> View attachment 4235700
> View attachment 4235701
> View attachment 4235702
> View attachment 4235703
> View attachment 4235704
> View attachment 4235705
> 
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/authentic-Burberry-Nova-Check-Scarf-5ba194feaa877033ccb58510


Both labels shown in her ad look authentic - but this scarf has some issues with the fringe (it is not gently used, but unraveling fringe on one side). The other label that she shows is from an older scarf. 
t


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> Any content tags? Care tags? send photos of all pages of the content tags.
> t


Hi @terite

I dont see any content tags he said he pulled it off. I did post all the pics i have...

Also did you get a chance to see the other scarf ( camel color check) ? Thank you youre awesome!


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Hi @terite
> 
> I dont see any content tags he said he pulled it off. I did post all the pics i have...
> 
> Also did you get a chance to see the other scarf ( camel color check) ? Thank you youre awesome!


All I can say then is that there are no red flags for me.
t


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> All I can say then is that there are no red flags for me.
> t


Thank you so much!  ❤️


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> This nova check scarf looks good.
> t


Hey terite and, like always, thank you for your time and help with Burberry authentication.


----------



## Butterflyweed

terite said:


> Both labels shown in her ad look authentic - but this scarf has some issues with the fringe (it is not gently used, but unraveling fringe on one side). The other label that she shows is from an older scarf.
> t



Thank you very much Terite


----------



## xophuong

Hi again  
Can you please authenticate this scarf? Thank you so much in advance. I wanna say i really appreciate you taking your time to authenticate items for all of us! ❤️❤️❤️ You guys are the best! 

Item: blue check scarf
Listing: NA


----------



## newbie_baglover

Thanks for your help! Bought this at consignment nearly 10 years ago. Never really thought to have it looked at until now. There are no other tags than what's pictured. I'd like to take it to my local Burberry store for repairs. Would they repair it?


----------



## Andrew19000

Hello everyone,

I would appreciate your help with this Burberry jacket. I only have those pictures. Can you please tell me if it's authentic or fake? The seller is asking for 100 euros.
Thanks!


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Thank you so much!  ❤️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hey terite and, like always, thank you for your time and help with Burberry authentication.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> View attachment 4236364
> View attachment 4236365
> View attachment 4236366
> View attachment 4236367
> View attachment 4236368
> View attachment 4236369
> View attachment 4236370
> View attachment 4236371
> View attachment 4236372
> View attachment 4236373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again
> Can you please authenticate this scarf? Thank you so much in advance. I wanna say i really appreciate you taking your time to authenticate items for all of us! ❤️❤️❤️ You guys are the best!
> 
> Item: blue check scarf
> Listing: NA


Fake
t


----------



## terite

newbie_baglover said:


> Thanks for your help! Bought this at consignment nearly 10 years ago. Never really thought to have it looked at until now. There are no other tags than what's pictured. I'd like to take it to my local Burberry store for repairs. Would they repair it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236490
> View attachment 4236492
> View attachment 4236493
> View attachment 4236494
> View attachment 4236495
> View attachment 4236496
> View attachment 4236497
> View attachment 4236498
> View attachment 4236499
> View attachment 4236500


Looks good
t
(I don't know anything about repairs - let us know if it works out.)


----------



## terite

Andrew19000 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would appreciate your help with this Burberry jacket. I only have those pictures. Can you please tell me if it's authentic or fake? The seller is asking for 100 euros.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4236520
> View attachment 4236521
> View attachment 4236522
> View attachment 4236524
> View attachment 4236526
> View attachment 4236524
> View attachment 4236523
> View attachment 4236522
> View attachment 4236521


Pass on that one - looks fake to me.
t


----------



## xophuong

Hi again! 
Please authenticate this before i pay... thank you so much in advance ❤️

Item: black chelsea short coat
Item number: 183498501678
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183498501678
Seller: scotphemiste-0


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> Fake
> t


Thank you so very much! ❤️


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Hi again!
> Please authenticate this before i pay... thank you so much in advance ❤️
> 
> Item: black chelsea short coat
> Item number: 183498501678
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183498501678
> Seller: scotphemiste-0


Content tag looks off to me - not all pages are shown - 
t


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Thank you so very much! ❤️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> Content tag looks off to me - not all pages are shown -
> t


 Aw thanks T! 

Unfortunately my mom paid for it already. We’re asking the seller to cancel but seems like he doesn’t want to answer.


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Aw thanks T!
> 
> Unfortunately my mom paid for it already. We’re asking the seller to cancel but seems like he doesn’t want to answer.


I hope it works out.
t


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> I hope it works out.
> t


@terite  is it most likely fake tho?


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> @terite  is it most likely fake tho?


Can't say with certainty - I will say I don't like the content tag that is shown - not all pages are shown - these trench coats have been (super) faked.
t


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> Can't say with certainty - I will say I don't like the content tag that is shown - not all pages are shown - these trench coats have been (super) faked.
> t


Thank you @terite!
In case he doesn’t cancel is there anyway i can return it if its fake ( hoping that its not) he doesn’t accept returns  I’m just worried ebay won’t accept our dispute In our favor...


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Thank you @terite!
> In case he doesn’t cancel is there anyway i can return it if its fake ( hoping that its not) he doesn’t accept returns  I’m just worried ebay won’t accept our dispute In our favor...


As far as I know, you can always return items on ebay as "item not as described." No need to fight over it that way. If anyone else knows more - please comment.
t


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> As far as I know, you can always return items on ebay as "item not as described." No need to fight over it that way. If anyone else knows more - please comment.
> t



Thank you so much! I really hope its authentic tho ☹️ Again you’re so sweet and awesome! ❤️ Thanks again!

Please, if anyone know more about returning the item on ebay if its not authentic. Please comment... anything would help! Thank you in advance


----------



## Thriftigirlz

Hello, 
I am new to this website and I have a question regarding this purse that I recently came across. Could someone please tell me if it is authentic, and also if it is, what style is it. Thank you so much!


----------



## limbofish

Hi there,

Can you please authenticate this Burberry coat? 
10 photos attached


----------



## limbofish

burberry


----------



## terite

Thriftigirlz said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this website and I have a question regarding this purse that I recently came across. Could someone please tell me if it is authentic, and also if it is, what style is it. Thank you so much!


That is a fake one.
t


----------



## Thriftigirlz

terite said:


> That is a fake one.
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

limbofish said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Burberry coat?
> 10 photos attached


Please send photos of the front of the paper tags and a photo of the back of the collar.
t


----------



## terite

Thriftigirlz said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Andrew19000

Hello everyone!

Terite, I would like to buy this leather jacket, can you please tell me if it's authentic or not?
Thank you very much.


----------



## p0rkchop

Hi T, could you let me know your thoughts on these sneakers? Thank you as always


----------



## terite

Andrew19000 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Terite, I would like to buy this leather jacket, can you please tell me if it's authentic or not?
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239317
> View attachment 4239318
> View attachment 4239319
> View attachment 4239320
> View attachment 4239321
> View attachment 4239322
> View attachment 4239323
> View attachment 4239324


Need to see all tags, front and back - clear and close up (content tags, Burberry tags) and the zipper pull.
t


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hi T, could you let me know your thoughts on these sneakers? Thank you as always


genuine
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you T!

I'm also looking at a Burberry Brit shirt but unfortunately I don't have all the required pictures. 

The tags on this shirt that I can see look wrong to me, what do you think? Not enough to tell?


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thank you T!
> 
> I'm also looking at a Burberry Brit shirt but unfortunately I don't have all the required pictures.
> 
> The tags on this shirt that I can see look wrong to me, what do you think? Not enough to tell?


Can't tell.
t


----------



## applebrynn

terite said:


> That one is fake.
> Don't give up on thrifting though -
> I hope you can return it.
> t


Could you tell me the red flags of this bag so I know what to avoid in the future?


----------



## terite

applebrynn said:


> Could you tell me the red flags of this bag so I know what to avoid in the future?


Too many to list - but if it does not look/feel like a high quality item, that is a red flag. On the bag you found, the knights look almost painted on - and not the right knight. 
t


----------



## agurl129

I bought a Burberry trench and I'm not sure if it's authentic. The tags look fine to me, but the collar wonky stitching and how floppy the belt is compared to ones that I've seen online/in person makes me worried. Should I be concerned? Please help. Thank you so much.


----------



## terite

agurl129 said:


> I bought a Burberry trench and I'm not sure if it's authentic. The tags look fine to me, but the collar wonky stitching and how floppy the belt is compared to ones that I've seen online/in person makes me worried. Should I be concerned? Please help. Thank you so much.


We would have to see all of the labels and tags and a button.
t


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hi Terite, could you please authenticate this tote? TIA
Seller: mhaler88@poshmark
Item name: Burberry Reversible in Light Red
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BURBERRY-Reversible-in-Light-Red-EUC-5bd77c428a2ff6beaf905e09


----------



## Neil Pickin

Good evening,


I’m trying to figure out if this item is genuine or not. Can anyone help?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/372480915191


----------



## terite

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi Terite, could you please authenticate this tote? TIA
> Seller: mhaler88@poshmark
> Item name: Burberry Reversible in Light Red
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BURBERRY-Reversible-in-Light-Red-EUC-5bd77c428a2ff6beaf905e09
> View attachment 4243931
> View attachment 4243932
> View attachment 4243933
> View attachment 4243934
> View attachment 4243935
> View attachment 4243936
> View attachment 4243937
> View attachment 4243938
> View attachment 4243939


The nova fabric looks unusual to me - send a photo of the dustbag.
t


----------



## terite

Neil Pickin said:


> Good evening,
> 
> 
> I’m trying to figure out if this item is genuine or not. Can anyone help?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/372480915191


Wallet looks good.
t


----------



## Neil Pickin

terite said:


> Wallet looks good.
> t




Thank you!


----------



## jmcgee

Hi Terite,

Could you tell me if you think this scarf is authentic? I just bought it on Poshmark and realized afterward that I am skeptical of its authenticity. Thank you so much for your help!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Women-Plaid-100-Cashmere-Scarf-5bdac664194dadd4dfd9e4c5


----------



## Butterflyweed

terite said:


> The nova fabric looks unusual to me - send a photo of the dustbag.
> t



Hi Terite, here’s the pic of the dust bag, thanks


----------



## Andrew19000

terite said:


> Need to see all tags, front and back - clear and close up (content tags, Burberry tags) and the zipper pull.
> t


Hello, only these photos i received from the seller. What do you think? Thank you


----------



## lakat33

Hello, my husband bought this jacket and I'm wondering if it's real. Can anyone help me? Thank you


----------



## terite

Neil Pickin said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

jmcgee said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Could you tell me if you think this scarf is authentic? I just bought it on Poshmark and realized afterward that I am skeptical of its authenticity. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Women-Plaid-100-Cashmere-Scarf-5bdac664194dadd4dfd9e4c5


Send photos of the care tags, the entire scarf laid out, the tassels.
t


----------



## terite

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi Terite, here’s the pic of the dust bag, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243981
> View attachment 4243982
> View attachment 4243983


That is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

Andrew19000 said:


> Hello, only these photos i received from the seller. What do you think? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243985
> View attachment 4243986
> View attachment 4243988
> View attachment 4243989


This is authentic (vintage)
t


----------



## terite

lakat33 said:


> Hello, my husband bought this jacket and I'm wondering if it's real. Can anyone help me? Thank you


Send clear photos of all tags and label (up close).
t


----------



## lakat33

terite said:


> Send clear photos of all tags and label (up close).
> t


That was all the tags, I don't know how to make my phone take a clear picture closer than these....


----------



## jmcgee

terite said:


> Send photos of the care tags, the entire scarf laid out, the tassels.
> t



These are the only photos I have until I actually get the scarf, but I was wondering if you saw any red flags. Thanks!


----------



## Dokken29223

Hello, I was wondering if this shirt is authentic. It has 2 tags instead of 3 so it raised some suspicions for me. Thank You~


----------



## terite

jmcgee said:


> These are the only photos I have until I actually get the scarf, but I was wondering if you saw any red flags. Thanks!


no red flags for me.
t


----------



## terite

Dokken29223 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if this shirt is authentic. It has 2 tags instead of 3 so it raised some suspicions for me. Thank You~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244343
> View attachment 4244344
> View attachment 4244345
> View attachment 4244346
> View attachment 4244347
> View attachment 4244348
> View attachment 4244370


This Burberry Brit shirt looks good.
t


----------



## Butterflyweed

terite said:


> That is a fake one.
> t



The purse is fake too? Thanks


----------



## Opersand

Hi, would anyone please be able to help me with this rain coat that I just purchased? It has me a bit suspicious..


----------



## terite

Butterflyweed said:


> The purse is fake too? Thanks





Butterflyweed said:


> The purse is fake too? Thanks


I have a few concerns about the bag that I can see - fabric and pattern placements and the stamps don't look crisp.
t


----------



## terite

Opersand said:


> Hi, would anyone please be able to help me with this rain coat that I just purchased? It has me a bit suspicious..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244577
> View attachment 4244578
> View attachment 4244579
> View attachment 4244580
> View attachment 4244581
> View attachment 4244582
> View attachment 4244583
> View attachment 4244584
> View attachment 4244585
> 
> View attachment 4244586


This raincoat is genuine
t


----------



## Butterflyweed

terite said:


> I have a few concerns about the bag that I can see - fabric and pattern placements and the stamps don't look crisp.
> t



Thank you Terite, appreciate it!


----------



## Dokken29223

terite said:


> This Burberry Brit shirt looks good.
> t


Thank you so much~!


----------



## terite

Butterflyweed said:


> Thank you Terite, appreciate it!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Dokken29223 said:


> Thank you so much~!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Opersand

terite said:


> This raincoat is genuine
> t


Thank you so much, Terite.


----------



## Belaroux

Good evening, would anyone be able to help me authenticate this scarf I just purchased?


----------



## terite

Opersand said:


> Thank you so much, Terite.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Belaroux said:


> Good evening, would anyone be able to help me authenticate this scarf I just purchased?


Is it 12 x 60 inches?
t


----------



## intriganka2008

Hi, would you be able to help me with this old model shirt I just received from eBay. I wouldn’t complain but it has a poor quality stitching and asymmetrical tucks and tapering which is unusual compared to my other Burberry garments. Many thanks


----------



## terite

intriganka2008 said:


> Hi, would you be able to help me with this old model shirt I just received from eBay. I wouldn’t complain but it has a poor quality stitching and asymmetrical tucks and tapering which is unusual compared to my other Burberry garments. Many thanks


That is a genuine shirt - but it is vintage - from maybe yr 2000.  And not the top of line
t


----------



## Babybee2010

Can someone please help me with this bag authenticate or not??
Thank you


----------



## intriganka2008

Many thanks!


----------



## Belaroux

terite said:


> Is it 12 x 60 inches?
> t


I got 12 x 67 when I measured. I didn’t have a tap measured so it might not be the most accurate, but I used the edge of an 11” paper to measure.


----------



## Moooooo

Could anyone assist me with authenticating the pictured duffle coat? I am in love with the color but am pretty dubious about authenticity--I can't find another example of a duffle coat in this color or (especially) with the cream Burberry London label, the hood doesn't have the piping like other duffles I have seen (although possibly an older model?), and the placement of the style and size tags seems very odd, and the "Burberry London" label seems off center... Hmm, in typing all this out, I am sort of talking myself into it being a fake. But if anyone had any more educated insight (you all are amazing), I'd appreciate it!


Item Name: Mini Duffle 99
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...k5akv8O:sc:USPSPriority!10036!US!-1:rk:9:pf:0
Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)


----------



## limbofish

terite said:


> Please send photos of the front of the paper tags and a photo of the back of the collar.
> t



Thank you for your fast response! 
Three photos are attached 
Thank you !


----------



## terite

Babybee2010 said:


> Can someone please help me with this bag authenticate or not??
> Thank you


It is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

intriganka2008 said:


> Many thanks!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Belaroux said:


> I got 12 x 67 when I measured. I didn’t have a tap measured so it might not be the most accurate, but I used the edge of an 11” paper to measure.


Great - it looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Moooooo said:


> Could anyone assist me with authenticating the pictured duffle coat? I am in love with the color but am pretty dubious about authenticity--I can't find another example of a duffle coat in this color or (especially) with the cream Burberry London label, the hood doesn't have the piping like other duffles I have seen (although possibly an older model?), and the placement of the style and size tags seems very odd, and the "Burberry London" label seems off center... Hmm, in typing all this out, I am sort of talking myself into it being a fake. But if anyone had any more educated insight (you all are amazing), I'd appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Mini Duffle 99
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...k5akv8O:sc:USPSPriority!10036!US!-1:rk:9:pf:0
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)


authentic
t


----------



## terite

limbofish said:


> Thank you for your fast response!
> Three photos are attached
> Thank you !


Everything looks good. Genuine
t


----------



## Moooooo

terite said:


> authentic
> t


Thank you for the prompt response!


----------



## terite

Moooooo said:


> Thank you for the prompt response!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## xophuong

Hello again❤️ Can you please authenticate this coat for me? Thank you so much in advance!

Item: chelsea coat
Item number: NA
Seller: NA

@Addy  need a second opinion on this, can you please take a look? Thank you so much in advance! ❤️


----------



## xophuong

More photos 

Item: chelsea coat

Thank you so much! ❤️❤️

@Addy  need a second opinion,  can you please take a look at this ?? Thank you so much in advance! ❤️


----------



## jacico

Hello, 
Would you kindly take a look at this Kensington for me? Thank you, in advance! ❤️


----------



## jacico

A few more Kensington pics. Thank you,again ❤️


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Hello,
> Would you kindly take a look at this Kensington for me? Thank you, in advance! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4246985
> View attachment 4246987
> View attachment 4246989
> View attachment 4246990
> View attachment 4246992
> View attachment 4246994
> View attachment 4246995
> View attachment 4246996


Need photos of the content tags - each page
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> View attachment 4247000
> View attachment 4247001
> View attachment 4247002
> View attachment 4247003
> View attachment 4247004
> View attachment 4247005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more Kensington pics. Thank you,again ❤️


oh - there they are - authentic
t


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> More photos
> 
> Item: chelsea coat
> 
> Thank you so much! ❤️❤️


The content tags look unusual to me - feel free to get a second opinion
t


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> oh - there they are - authentic
> t


Thank you SO much!


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Thank you SO much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> The content tags look unusual to me - feel free to get a second opinion
> t


Thanks @terite  who can i ask please?


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Thanks @terite  who can i ask please?


*We can ask Addy - *


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> *We can ask Addy - *


Thank you T! I will ask Addy ❤️


----------



## xophuong

xophuong said:


> More photos
> 
> Item: chelsea coat
> 
> Thank you so much! ❤️❤️
> 
> @Addy  need a second opinion,  can you please take a look at this ?? Thank you so much in advance! ❤️



Hi @Addy  and @terite  I’ve also added more photos for the chelsea coat.

Also can you double check with the size? Its odd to me that the side pocket has a tag but it states size/fit 6 but the neck tag says siZe US 4?...  is that normal?


----------



## Dokken29223

Hi, Do you think these are enough photos to see if this scarf is authentic? Thank You.


----------



## Nikki704

luciosmom said:


> Hi again. Thank you for noticing my post and for replying. Unfortunately I cant find any made in tags. Its in a naa state tho as the inner lining is starting to peel. If you dont mind theres one more thing ID like for you to See but I dont have it yet. Im waiting for If fo arrive. Its a vintage burberry trench coat. More like one of those car coats. As for the gender its for, Im not really sure. But Im leaning towards the Men’s line. Im not sure , not an expert tho.can I post some pics here? So you Can see for yourself?
> 
> I bought the bag for $15, and the trench for $18. Ive always been very lucky at the local thrift and charity shops. [emoji23]


Could you tell me how much the coat is worth?


----------



## Nikki704

quirah said:


> Hi there!
> 
> My co-worker is selling her (authentic, she claims) Burberry London alpaca coat. I am very interested in buying it, because the style is really nice. r, the price she is asking seems to be too good to be true. Moreover, I cannot find this particular coat anywhere on the internet. Could you please tell me if the coat in question is authentic or not?
> 
> I have a coat like this.  How much is it worth?


----------



## agurl129

terite said:


> We would have to see all of the labels and tags and a button.
> t



Hi Terite,

I've added some more photos. Thank you.


----------



## saphry84

Hi, please help authenticate this bag:

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Medium House Check Derby Leather Medium Banner Tote in Cinnamon Red (4049396)
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post): Item bought preloved in my possession.
Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)

Thank you!


----------



## saphry84

saphry84 said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Medium House Check Derby Leather Medium Banner Tote in Cinnamon Red (4049396)
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post): Item bought preloved in my possession.
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## saphry84

Continuation of the above, thanks.


----------



## runbarbierun

Hello! First time posting in this thread, hoping someone can authenticate this Burberry Brit Parka that I've been eyeing. I have completely no idea what the model name is. 

Here are all the photos from the seller: 










Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Jacksandshoes

Hi peeps!
I would really appretiate if someone could help me authenticate this vintage Burberry bag. No idea about the name item though. Thanks in advance! ❤

Link: https://www.rebelle.com/en/burberry-bags-3142726

Photos:


----------



## saphry84

Sorry forgot the zipper head pics



saphry84 said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Medium House Check Derby Leather Medium Banner Tote in Cinnamon Red (4049396)
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post): Item bought preloved in my possession.
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> Thank you!





saphry84 said:


> 2nd set of pics





saphry84 said:


> Continuation of the above, thanks.


----------



## jmcgee

Thanks so much for your help authenticating the scarf I posted about last week! Unfortunately, the seller was scamming me - she told me she didn't have it, and then offered to let me buy a more expensive scarf sight unseen. No thanks. Anyway, I bought another scarf as a replacement, and I was wondering if you could tell me from these pictures (I don't have this one yet) whether it is authentic, or raises any concerns. This seller says the scarf is about 15 years old. Also, I have no idea why the tag has that weird orangey color, and if that means anything bad. Thank you!!!


----------



## Micromac

SOrry just realised its totally in the wrong area ... admin please delete and I will repost in the right area x

Hi
First post so I hope Im doing this right
I have found an ebay auction of a Mulberry I am interested in as a gift for my mum but Im not the Mulberry expert she is
Item Name: Mulberry Clifton in Black Croc-Embossed Nappa
Item Number:
153257798925
Seller ID: ashleybeth2513
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry...h=item23aee06d0d:g:zFMAAOSwE~1b6Y1q:rk:6:pf:0


any help gratefully received
Micromac


----------



## beeauty

Hi guys would you please help me to authenticate it this scarf ? I picked it up at the thrift store  for cheap today, I figured it's worth the risk for the prices I paid . Thank you so much for your help in advance

item name: Burbery 
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: none
comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Hi @Addy  and @terite  I’ve also added more photos for the chelsea coat.
> 
> Also can you double check with the size? Its odd to me that the side pocket has a tag but it states size/fit 6 but the neck tag says siZe US 4?...  is that normal?


That size tag looks wrong - the content tag looks wrong -the button looks wrong. 
I would return that
t


----------



## terite

Dokken29223 said:


> Hi, Do you think these are enough photos to see if this scarf is authentic? Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248239
> View attachment 4248240
> View attachment 4248241
> View attachment 4248242
> View attachment 4248243
> View attachment 4248244


It looks like an authentic TAG - but the scarf looks fake.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> That size tag looks wrong - the content tag looks wrong -the button looks wrong.
> I can say now it is fake.
> t


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Hi @Addy  and @terite  I’ve also added more photos for the chelsea coat.
> 
> Also can you double check with the size? Its odd to me that the side pocket has a tag but it states size/fit 6 but the neck tag says siZe US 4?...  is that normal?


Fake
t


----------



## terite

Nikki704 said:


> Could you tell me how much the coat is worth?


We would need to see some photos.
t


----------



## terite

saphry84 said:


> Continuation of the above, thanks.


This looks good
t


----------



## terite

runbarbierun said:


> Hello! First time posting in this thread, hoping someone can authenticate this Burberry Brit Parka that I've been eyeing. I have completely no idea what the model name is.
> 
> Here are all the photos from the seller:
> View attachment 4250405
> View attachment 4250406
> View attachment 4250407
> View attachment 4250408
> View attachment 4250409
> View attachment 4250410
> View attachment 4250411
> View attachment 4250412
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Jacksandshoes said:


> Hi peeps!
> I would really appretiate if someone could help me authenticate this vintage Burberry bag. No idea about the name item though. Thanks in advance! ❤
> 
> Link: https://www.rebelle.com/en/burberry-bags-3142726
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4250514
> View attachment 4250515
> View attachment 4250516
> View attachment 4250517
> View attachment 4250518


Need photo of the inside tag, a close up of the fabric, some Made in stamp, the zipper
t


----------



## terite

jmcgee said:


> Thanks so much for your help authenticating the scarf I posted about last week! Unfortunately, the seller was scamming me - she told me she didn't have it, and then offered to let me buy a more expensive scarf sight unseen. No thanks. Anyway, I bought another scarf as a replacement, and I was wondering if you could tell me from these pictures (I don't have this one yet) whether it is authentic, or raises any concerns. This seller says the scarf is about 15 years old. Also, I have no idea why the tag has that weird orangey color, and if that means anything bad. Thank you!!!


Authentic - it is about 20 years old.
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Hi guys would you please help me to authenticate it this scarf ? I picked it up at the thrift store  for cheap today, I figured it's worth the risk for the prices I paid . Thank you so much for your help in advance
> 
> item name: Burbery
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: none
> comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

If I missed anyone - please let me know.
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Omg wow really thank you so much for your help


----------



## minh89c

Dear Terite, 

I want buy a Men Wallet from Ebay. Can you help me authenticate this one?

Thank a lot.


----------



## saphry84

terite said:


> This looks good
> t



Awesome, thanks Terite!


----------



## agurl129

terite said:


> If I missed anyone - please let me know.
> t



Hi terite,

Think you've missed me..can you please authenticate my burberry trench coat. I've posted it in the previous page. Thank you.


----------



## Mimi017

Can you please authenticate this scarf. Thank you.


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Omg wow really thank you so much for your help


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

minh89c said:


> Dear Terite,
> 
> I want buy a Men Wallet from Ebay. Can you help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Thank a lot.


This looks good
t


----------



## terite

saphry84 said:


> Awesome, thanks Terite!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

agurl129 said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> I've added some more photos. Thank you.


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

agurl129 said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> Think you've missed me..can you please authenticate my burberry trench coat. I've posted it in the previous page. Thank you.


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Mimi017 said:


> Can you please authenticate this scarf. Thank you.


You should never buy something with so few photos - always ask to see the entire scarf, labels - 
this one has a fake tag.
Fake
t


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Ladies! My mother bought this, can you help authenticate it? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## GSKA13

Dear Terite,

I'd appreciate  if you could please take a look and authenticate this scarf  for me.










Item Name : Burberry Giant Check Modal/ Silk Scarf /Stola[/ATTACH]


----------



## terite

GSKA13 said:


> Dear Terite,
> 
> I'd appreciate  if you could please take a look and authenticate this scarf  for me.
> View attachment 4254096
> View attachment 4254097
> View attachment 4254098
> View attachment 4254100
> View attachment 4254101
> View attachment 4254102
> View attachment 4254103
> View attachment 4254104
> View attachment 4254105
> 
> Item Name : Burberry Giant Check Modal/ Silk Scarf /Stola[/ATTACH]





GSKA13 said:


> Dear Terite,
> 
> I'd appreciate  if you could please take a look and authenticate this scarf  for me.
> View attachment 4254096
> View attachment 4254097
> View attachment 4254098
> View attachment 4254100
> View attachment 4254101
> View attachment 4254102
> View attachment 4254103
> View attachment 4254104
> View attachment 4254105
> 
> Item Name : Burberry Giant Check Modal/ Silk Scarf /Stola[/ATTACH]


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Marmarides said:


> Hi Ladies! My mother bought this, can you help authenticate it? Thank you in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 4253881
> View attachment 4253882
> View attachment 4253883
> View attachment 4253884
> View attachment 4253885
> View attachment 4253886
> View attachment 4253887
> View attachment 4253888
> View attachment 4253889


Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out.
t


----------



## runbarbierun

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Oh, thank you! Unfortunately, I passed on it because the plastic tag (last photo) confused me. Ahh, well!


----------



## GSKA13

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thanks a lot , Terite!


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hi Terite, could you please authenticate this scarf again, appreciate it!TIA
Name: Burberry Check Scarf 100% Cashmere
Seller: shop_v2 @ poshmark 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-check-scarf-100-cashmere-5be71c2f2beb79736bf19ca0


----------



## terite

runbarbierun said:


> Oh, thank you! Unfortunately, I passed on it because the plastic tag (last photo) confused me. Ahh, well!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

GSKA13 said:


> Thanks a lot , Terite!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t


----------



## terite

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi Terite, could you please authenticate this scarf again, appreciate it!TIA
> Name: Burberry Check Scarf 100% Cashmere
> Seller: shop_v2 @ poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-check-scarf-100-cashmere-5be71c2f2beb79736bf19ca0
> View attachment 4254529
> View attachment 4254530
> View attachment 4254531
> View attachment 4254532
> View attachment 4254533
> View attachment 4254534



Authentic - the color difference between the Posh mark ad and your photos is interesting - it must be the lighting. Your scarf looks good.
t


----------



## Marmarides

Hi Terite, thanks, I hope these phots are ok? If not, let me know  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Butterflyweed

terite said:


> Authentic - the color difference between the Posh mark ad and your photos is interesting - it must be the lighting. Your scarf looks good.
> t



Thank you very much t!


----------



## jmcgee

terite said:


> Authentic - it is about 20 years old.
> t


Thank you so much @terite!!! You're the best!


----------



## terite

Marmarides said:


> Hi Terite, thanks, I hope these phots are ok? If not, let me know  Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254712
> View attachment 4254714


Genuine - vintage - "Sheltering Under the Burberrys"
t


----------



## terite

jmcgee said:


> Thank you so much @terite!!! You're the best!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Marmarides

terite said:


> Genuine - vintage - "Sheltering Under the Burberrys"
> t


Wow,  very interesting! Thank you so much Terite!! xx


----------



## xophuong

Hello Terite and Addy . Please authenticate this coat for me. Thank you so much in advance! 

Item: sandringham coat 
Item number: NA
Photos are below.


----------



## xophuong

More photos from above post.


----------



## xophuong

More photos from previous post.


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> Fake
> t



Thank you @terite  you’re the best! I returned the chelsea coat. 

Can you please authenticate the sandringham coat i just posted Thank you!


----------



## runbarbierun

Hello! Me again! 

Fortunately for me, the seller relisted the jacket I wanted! Here's a close up of the zipper which I was suspicious about because I read the "r" in the Burberry should have a "rat tail"? Or does that not apply on zipper pulls?




And is it really normal to have a plastic tag (encircled)?




Thank you again, and sorry for being asking the same thing!


----------



## terite

Marmarides said:


> Wow,  very interesting! Thank you so much Terite!! xx


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> More photos from previous post.


This is fake - where did you get this one from?
t


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Thank you @terite  you’re the best! I returned the chelsea coat.
> 
> Can you please authenticate the sandringham coat i just posted Thank you!


It is also fake
t


----------



## terite

runbarbierun said:


> Hello! Me again!
> 
> Fortunately for me, the seller relisted the jacket I wanted! Here's a close up of the zipper which I was suspicious about because I read the "r" in the Burberry should have a "rat tail"? Or does that not apply on zipper pulls?
> 
> View attachment 4255401
> 
> 
> And is it really normal to have a plastic tag (encircled)?
> 
> View attachment 4255403
> 
> 
> Thank you again, and sorry for being asking the same thing!


I think it is hard to get that consistency on the zipper pull, and sometimes the buttons. Burberry Brit has been discontinued - they did have some quality control issues (IMO). But these photos look good.
t


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> This is fake - where did you get this one from?
> t


Thanks @terite i got it from poshmark but the seller sold it to me as private seller through paypal. I’m going to have to dispute it through paypal. Hopefully i wont have any trouble. I kinda had a feeling because the tag looked kinda off to me.

Thanks again!


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Thanks @terite i got it from poshmark but the seller sold it to me as private seller through paypal. I’m going to have to dispute it through paypal. Hopefully i wont have any trouble. I kinda had a feeling because the tag looked kinda off to me.
> 
> Thanks again!


Oh dear, always check here first.
t


----------



## jmcgee

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t


The scarf was delivered today, I took some more photos and am just making sure it looks ok before I accept it. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## terite

jmcgee said:


> The scarf was delivered today, I took some more photos and am just making sure it looks ok before I accept it. Thank you very much for your help!


Looks good - it is a good idea to check that you get what you bought -
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Looks good - it is a good idea to check that you get the exact item that you paid for.
> t


----------



## jmcgee

Thank you! I really appreciate all of your help.


----------



## minh89c

Thank terite for your help. I have buy another wallet. Can you authentic this for me. Thank a lot.


----------



## xophuong

Hi again! Can you please authenticate this coat me? Thank you very much! ❤️

Item: sandringham long coat
Item number: NA
Item link: https://bnc.lt/focc/rOWCYdV2WR
Seller: sivanz


Also i was wondering could we buy the belt in burberry store? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Babybee2010

Can you authentic this for me. Thank you


----------



## jacico

Hello, 
Would you kindly look at this trench for me? Thank you, in advance!  

1/3


----------



## jacico

2/3


----------



## jacico

jacico said:


> 2/3
> View attachment 4256200


3/3


----------



## jacico

One more! This men’s sweater  Thanks so much!


----------



## Giuppe1

Good morning, I would like to ask you if you can help me with the authentication of two Burberry scarf. First one. This should be the mini version of the classic scarf. Sorry for the not so good quality of the photos, it’s the best I have now. Thank you very much for your kindness Terite.


----------



## Giuppe1

This is the second one. This should be the classic model.


----------



## Thatnewguy8

Hey everyone! Hope you are all having a wonderful day. I just received my first luxury piece today and it's none other than a burbwrry trench. I was so excited for it. However, when I inspect closely, I think it might be a fake. So can any expert here help me distinguish it please. Thank you!


----------



## hodorlava

Found this on Ebay:


----------



## runbarbierun

terite said:


> I think it is hard to get that consistency on the zipper pull, and sometimes the buttons. Burberry Brit has been discontinued - they did have some quality control issues (IMO). But these photos look good.
> t



Thank you again! I just bought it!


----------



## Dokken29223

terite said:


> It looks like an authentic TAG - but the scarf looks fake.
> t


I’m so glad I didn’t make the buy. Thank you!!


----------



## florerari

Hey everyone! I hope you are all having a great day. I recently cleaned my closet and I found a dress that was a birthday present long time ago, and i would be happy if you could help me to authenticate this. Thank you in advance!


----------



## anteaterquaker

Hello 
Could you please authenticate this tote 
Thank you 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223241112448


----------



## phoenixbgd

Hi everyone. Bought a vintage burberry scarf recently and would like to know if it's authentic or fake. Could anyone help legit check?


----------



## terite

jmcgee said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate all of your help.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

minh89c said:


> Thank terite for your help. I have buy another wallet. Can you authentic this for me. Thank a lot.


I need to see closer/clear photos of those stamps and tags.
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> View attachment 4256261
> View attachment 4256262
> View attachment 4256257
> View attachment 4256258
> View attachment 4256259
> View attachment 4256260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, I would like to ask you if you can help me with the authentication of two Burberry scarf. First one. This should be the mini version of the classic scarf. Sorry for the not so good quality of the photos, it’s the best I have now. Thank you very much for your kindness Terite.


Your photos are not in focus enough for me to say for sure.
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> View attachment 4256279
> View attachment 4256270
> View attachment 4256275
> View attachment 4256269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second one. This should be the classic model.


This is a fake one
t


----------



## terite

Thatnewguy8 said:


> Hey everyone! Hope you are all having a wonderful day. I just received my first luxury piece today and it's none other than a burbwrry trench. I was so excited for it. However, when I inspect closely, I think it might be a fake. So can any expert here help me distinguish it please. Thank you!


This one looks good
t


----------



## terite

hodorlava said:


> Found this on Ebay:
> 
> View attachment 4257003
> View attachment 4257004
> View attachment 4257005
> View attachment 4257006
> View attachment 4257007
> View attachment 4257008
> View attachment 4257009
> View attachment 4257010
> View attachment 4257011
> View attachment 4257012


Are my glasses dirty? Send me one clear close photo of the tag.
t


----------



## terite

runbarbierun said:


> Thank you again! I just bought it!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Dokken29223 said:


> I’m so glad I didn’t make the buy. Thank you!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

florerari said:


> Hey everyone! I hope you are all having a great day. I recently cleaned my closet and I found a dress that was a birthday present long time ago, and i would be happy if you could help me to authenticate this. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258163
> View attachment 4258166
> View attachment 4258167
> View attachment 4258168
> View attachment 4258169
> View attachment 4258170
> View attachment 4258171
> View attachment 4258172
> View attachment 4258174
> View attachment 4258175


Send a photo of the tag at the neck.
t


----------



## terite

phoenixbgd said:


> Hi everyone. Bought a vintage burberry scarf recently and would like to know if it's authentic or fake. Could anyone help legit check?


Authentic vintage scarf
t


----------



## Giuppe1

terite said:


> This is a fake one
> t


Thank you very much for your help. I really appreciate!


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Thank you very much for your help. I really appreciate!


You are welcome
t


----------



## phoenixbgd

terite said:


> Authentic vintage scarf
> t



That's good to hear. Thanks so much for helping. Appreciate it!


----------



## terite

phoenixbgd said:


> That's good to hear. Thanks so much for helping. Appreciate it!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## jacico

Hello, Would you kindly take a look at this reversible scarf for me? Much appreciated!!


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> One more! This men’s sweater  Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4256215


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Hello, Would you kindly take a look at this reversible scarf for me? Much appreciated!!
> 
> View attachment 4261149
> View attachment 4261150
> View attachment 4261151
> View attachment 4261152
> View attachment 4261153
> View attachment 4261154


Isn't there another label on the darker side of the scarf? Also, send a photo of the other side of the scarf.
t


----------



## terite

DID I MISS ANYONE?
Let me know - you can let me know the post number and I will find it.
Sometimes I open the link on my phone by mistake, then I stop getting notices.
t


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> DID I MISS ANYONE?
> Let me know - you can let me know the post number and I will find it.
> Sometimes I open the link on my phone by mistake, then I stop getting notices.
> t



Me again (eeek!) I posted a trench a few days ago - post #’s 11562, 11563 and 11564. Had a terrible time uploading that day for some reason and my request is embedded in between the pics - so super easy to miss it. Would really appreciate if you could take a look when you have a chance. Thank you! ❤️


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Thank you soooo much!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Babybee2010 said:


> Can you authentic this for me. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256143
> View attachment 4256144


Send a better photo of the made in italy tag - send a photo of the oval badge on the front
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Me again (eeek!) I posted a trench a few days ago - post #’s 11562, 11563 and 11564. Had a terrible time uploading that day for some reason and my request is embedded in between the pics - so super easy to miss it. Would really appreciate if you could take a look when you have a chance. Thank you! ❤️


Authentic trench/Brit/
t


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> Isn't there another label on the darker side of the scarf? Also, send a photo of the other side of the scarf.
> t


I totally missed it! It’s actually on the light side. Here are more pics. The thing that stands out to me about this scarf is how thick it feels - it’s not as super soft as I would expect from 100% cashmere. But this is the first and only of this style I’ve purchased.


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> Authentic trench/Brit/
> t


Thanks a million! ❤️


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Thanks a million! ❤️


you are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> I totally missed it! It’s actually on the light side. Here are more pics. The thing that stands out to me about this scarf is how thick it feels - it’s not as super soft as I would expect from 100% cashmere. But this is the first and only of this style I’ve purchased.


Is this a huge thing? The pattern looks really large and the tassels look small.
Cashmere that is not soft is a RED FLAG for me
One tag is not in the right place - surprised that the main tag would not say cashmere if it is cashmere.
I think you need another opinion - try to find the same pattern/design on ebay.
Meanwhile - send photos of the plastic piece, front and back of the paper tag.
Where did you get it - what was it named? Duffel?
t


----------



## anteaterquaker

terite said:


> DID I MISS ANYONE?
> Let me know - you can let me know the post number and I will find it.
> Sometimes I open the link on my phone by mistake, then I stop getting notices.
> t




Hello

I think you miss my post
Could you please authenticate 
Thanks 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223241112448



https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163390707904


Thank you so much


----------



## florerari

terite said:


> Send a photo of the tag at the neck.
> t



Thank you


----------



## terite

anteaterquaker said:


> Hello
> 
> I think you miss my post
> Could you please authenticate
> Thanks
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223241112448
> 
> 
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163390707904
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


Sorry I missed your post:
The reversible tote - would need to a closeup of the interior and closer shots of the stamped pieces.
The crossbody only has three photos - need to see all tags and labels, front and back of purse, hardware.
t


----------



## terite

florerari said:


> View attachment 4262147
> View attachment 4262148
> 
> 
> Thank you


Authentic silk dress.
t


----------



## florerari

terite said:


> Authentic silk dress.
> t



Thank you :*


----------



## anteaterquaker

terite said:


> Sorry I missed your post:
> The reversible tote - would need to a closeup of the interior and closer shots of the stamped pieces.
> The crossbody only has three photos - need to see all tags and labels, front and back of purse, hardware.
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

florerari said:


> Thank you :*


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

anteaterquaker said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> Is this a huge thing? The pattern looks really large and the tassels look small.
> Cashmere that is not soft is a RED FLAG for me
> One tag is not in the right place - surprised that the main tag would not say cashmere if it is cashmere.
> I think you need another opinion - try to find the same pattern/design on ebay.
> Meanwhile - send photos of the plastic piece, front and back of the paper tag.
> Where did you get it - what was it named? Duffel?
> t


Thank you SO MUCH, terite! I think the angle of the photo makes the size of the tassels look oddly teeny in comparison to the size of the scarf. The scarf is really big and it’s hard to get a pic of the entire thing. I took a pic of them next to the tag for reference. All the photos I can find indicate that the tassels are the right size and, actually, that the Burberry tag does appear to be on the right side. As for it not being soft - it is very soft, but it is also VERY thick - it’s hard for me to tell if it’s the thickness since I’m used to cashmere being more airy. 

Yes, it was sold to me as a reversible duffel - on eBay (from a girl who claimed to have purchased from Bloomingdales). But here’s where things get a little weird: I am able to find the scarf online - see links, below - but all are cashmere/wool blends or 100% wool. The tag on this does say 100% cashmere, but note the size - it’s not right. It’s 50 cm wide (not 36 as the tag states) and as the others in the links below show. More photos included.


----------



## jacico

Links (note: this is not the same seller I purchased from): 

https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400095829179

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143003771232

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143003798345

https://bnc.lt/focc/medudgYG8R


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> View attachment 4262302
> 
> 
> Links (note: this is not the same seller I purchased from):
> 
> https://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0400095829179
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143003771232
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143003798345
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/medudgYG8R


The only one with both of your patterns is the one on tradesy. Your scarf has one incorrect label, and it has been sewn on in the wrong spot - the dimensions don't match. So, what happened - someone sewed on another label with the tag and plastic piece attached? Your paper tag does not say what the item is.
A fake would not be all wool/thick/cashmere.
Let's see the SEWN side edges, the inside of the Burberry Made in tag, close up of tassels
t


----------



## jacico

Please don’t hate me ❤️ but I don’t think mine is the one on Tradesy. I included that pic as a reference to show the tassels but the colors are different. Mine is classic and navy - from what I can tell it is the same as the one on the saks website and the first eBay link. Maybe I’m seeing things or my pics are bad, but the other side is definitely navy and red, not navy/blk and green (like the tradesy one). 

Here are the additional pics you requested. I wasn’t sure if by the “made in” tag you meant the Burberry one or the content tag so I included the back of both. As for the tags - I thought you were referring to the Burberry tag earlier (when I said it appears to be in the correct place) - my apologies! ❤️ I’m so sorry this has taken on a life of its own!! As always, appreciate your help more than you know!


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Please don’t hate me ❤️ but I don’t think mine is the one on Tradesy. I included that pic as a reference to show the tassels but the colors are different. Mine is classic and navy - from what I can tell it is the same as the one on the saks website and the first eBay link. Maybe I’m seeing things or my pics are bad, but the other side is definitely navy and red, not navy/blk and green (like the tradesy one).
> 
> Here are the additional pics you requested. I wasn’t sure if by the “made in” tag you meant the Burberry one or the content tag so I included the back of both. As for the tags - I thought you were referring to the Burberry tag earlier (when I said it appears to be in the correct place) - my apologies! ❤️ I’m so sorry this has taken on a life of its own!! As always, appreciate your help more than you know!


I was looking for your pattern of nova check - ie where the stripes are/how thick they are etc. - the others are not like yours - I can't explain why the wrong tag is on there, and in the wrong spot.
t


----------



## Giuppe1

Hello to everybody. I think there is no limit for my love towards Burberry. I found this trench and I would like to ask you an help for authenticate. I know the photos are not the best but I hope you can still help me. Thank you immensely.


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Hello to everybody. I think there is no limit for my love towards Burberry. I found this trench and I would like to ask you an help for authenticate. I know the photos are not the best but I hope you can still help me. Thank you immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4262861
> View attachment 4262859
> View attachment 4262860
> View attachment 4262861
> View attachment 4262867
> View attachment 4262871
> View attachment 4262872
> View attachment 4262858


Without clear/closeup photos of the tags, content tags, button/hardware I can't say. The trench has been faked so well, that everything has to be checked.
If you have purchased it already - send in more photos when you get it.
t


----------



## Babybee2010

terite said:


> Send a better photo of the made in italy tag - send a photo of the oval badge on the front
> t


@terite 
Here are the pictures


----------



## terite

Babybee2010 said:


> @terite
> Here are the pictures


Authentic
t


----------



## Giuppe1

terite said:


> Without clear/closeup photos of the tags, content tags, button/hardware I can't say. The trench has been faked so well, that everything has to be checked.
> If you have purchased it already - send in more photos when you get it.
> t


Yes, I completely understand, I will try to get more detailed photos.
In the meanwhile, what do you think of this bag? Thank you very much.


----------



## Giuppe1

And thank you very much for your kindness, Terite.


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> View attachment 4263944
> View attachment 4263945
> View attachment 4263946
> 
> And thank you very much for your kindness, Terite.


Send a straight on photo of the Burberry leather tag, the made in tag and the back of the made in tag.
t


----------



## Babybee2010

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


@terite   I am confused by them saying Burberrys, the S on it.


----------



## terite

Babybee2010 said:


> @terite   I am confused by them saying Burberrys, the S on it.


It was Burberrys until 1998 - then the name changed, so it should say Burberrys on everything before that date, then Burberry.
t


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> I was looking for your pattern of nova check - ie where the stripes are/how thick they are etc. - the others are not like yours - I can't explain why the wrong tag is on there, and in the wrong spot.
> t



Thank you, terite. Ok, here’s the latest. Instead of continuing to bug you  I figured the best way to find out if this was actually sold by Bloomingdales was to take it to the store, so I did. The Burberry SA did recall carrying this scarf but said it had been “a while.” I inquired about returning (since the return label is on the tag) and it rang up for just over $350 (almost half price and about what I paid). I also wore it around the house to get a better feeling for it and it is VERY warm and cozy. This all did make me feel better, but if there’s something you think is really off and I shouldn’t keep it, please let me know. Thank you again - so much! ❤️


----------



## Giuppe1




----------



## Giuppe1

Here are the photos! Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Thank you, terite. Ok, here’s the latest. Instead of continuing to bug you  I figured the best way to find out if this was actually sold by Bloomingdales was to take it to the store, so I did. The Burberry SA did recall carrying this scarf but said it had been “a while.” I inquired about returning (since the return label is on the tag) and it rang up for just over $350 (almost half price and about what I paid). I also wore it around the house to get a better feeling for it and it is VERY warm and cozy. This all did make me feel better, but if there’s something you think is really off and I shouldn’t keep it, please let me know. Thank you again - so much! ❤️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Here are the photos! Thank you very much for the help.


Those photos look good.
t


----------



## Giuppe1

Thank you very much Terite, I am really grateful for your help.


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Thank you very much Terite, I am really grateful for your help.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## xophuong

Hello @terite 
Can you please authenticate this coat? Thank you very much! 

Item: kensington trench coat
Item listing: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264055305275
Seller: authenticonly01


----------



## hodorlava

terite said:


> Are my glasses dirty? Send me one clear close photo of the tag.
> t



Do these work?


----------



## Wella A

Hi! I just bought this few days ago at poshmark. I have a few Burberry bag but this is the first time I got a bag that has this kind of material in the interior it looks to me like a diaper bag because of so many pockets also it doesn’t have much marking outside on buckles. It has a code. I already rated the seller but I just realize it now. I’m a bit nervous if this is fake or real. I got it in a very good deal. Seller said it was authentic. Your help will be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance! 

Item: Burberry 
Item listing : https://bnc.lt/focc/xfqVk1lfeS
Seller: kcianciotto


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Hello @terite
> Can you please authenticate this coat? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item: kensington trench coat
> Item listing: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264055305275
> Seller: authenticonly01


looks good
t


----------



## terite

hodorlava said:


> Do these work?
> 
> 
> 
> hodorlava said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do these work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic as long as the lettering is crisp in real life.
> t
Click to expand...


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Hi! I just bought this few days ago at poshmark. I have a few Burberry bag but this is the first time I got a bag that has this kind of material in the interior it looks to me like a diaper bag because of so many pockets also it doesn’t have much marking outside on buckles. It has a code. I already rated the seller but I just realize it now. I’m a bit nervous if this is fake or real. I got it in a very good deal. Seller said it was authentic. Your help will be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Burberry
> Item listing : https://bnc.lt/focc/xfqVk1lfeS
> Seller: kcianciotto


Send a photo of the front and back of the bag, a better shot of the made in tag, front and back
t


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thank you so so much!! Finally found a coat that is authentic lol


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Thank you so so much!! Finally found a coat that is authentic lol


Yeah! Always check here first before you pay - lots of fakes out there - you are welcome.
t


----------



## vintagelv18

Could you please authenticate this for me? It is currently in my possession. I just received it today.

Item Name: Burberry London Trench Coat


----------



## terite

vintagelv18 said:


> Could you please authenticate this for me? It is currently in my possession. I just received it today.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Trench Coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265949
> View attachment 4265949
> View attachment 4265950
> View attachment 4265951
> View attachment 4265952
> View attachment 4265953
> View attachment 4265954
> View attachment 4265955
> View attachment 4265956
> View attachment 4265957


FAKE
I hope you can return it
t


----------



## vintagelv18

terite said:


> FAKE
> I hope you can return it
> t



Oh darn! Thank you. I can return it. [emoji20]


----------



## terite

vintagelv18 said:


> Oh darn! Thank you. I can return it. [emoji20]


I am glad you can return it - was it from ebay?
t


----------



## vintagelv18

terite said:


> I am glad you can return it - was it from ebay?
> t



It was


----------



## patsmith94

Hi could anyone help me with telling me whether this is real or a replica? 
Thanks


----------



## terite

patsmith94 said:


> Hi could anyone help me with telling me whether this is real or a replica?
> Thanks


Looks wrong to me.
Send a photo of the tag at the neck.
In general do no buy any designer items that do not show you tags and labels.
t


----------



## jacico

Me again (covers face!) Would you mind taking a look at these when you have a chance? Thank you so much! ❤️

First up, a scarf. Only one tag that I can find.


----------



## jacico

And next, a trench. One tag sewn to inside liner and one to inside of pocket. Thank you!


----------



## Giuppe1

Hi, I found this scarf, I would like to buy, is in your opinion authentic? Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Me again (covers face!) Would you mind taking a look at these when you have a chance? Thank you so much! ❤️
> 
> First up, a scarf. Only one tag that I can find.
> View attachment 4266839
> 
> View attachment 4266840


Send a  photo of the writing on the inside (sewn seam) of the label.
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> And next, a trench. One tag sewn to inside liner and one to inside of pocket. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4266844
> 
> View attachment 4266845
> 
> View attachment 4266850
> 
> View attachment 4266849
> 
> View attachment 4266848
> 
> View attachment 4266856
> 
> View attachment 4266855
> 
> View attachment 4266846
> 
> View attachment 4266851
> 
> View attachment 4266854


Send a photo of the back of the neck, inside of the coat lying open, sleeve.
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Hi, I found this scarf, I would like to buy, is in your opinion authentic? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266879
> View attachment 4266880
> View attachment 4266881
> View attachment 4266882
> View attachment 4266883


Looks good.
t


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> Send a  photo of the writing on the inside (sewn seam) of the label.
> t


Let me know if this is what you mean. Thank you!


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> Send a photo of the back of the neck, inside of the coat lying open, sleeve.
> t


Here are the additional pics - thanks again!


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Let me know if this is what you mean. Thank you!
> View attachment 4266936
> 
> View attachment 4266937


yes  - looks good
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Here are the additional pics - thanks again!
> View attachment 4266942
> 
> View attachment 4266943
> 
> View attachment 4266944


*Just not sure - sorry - some of the labels seem to be mixed up - you need a second opinion.
You can ask Addy
t*


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> yes  - looks good
> t


Thanks a bunch! ❤️


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> *Just not sure - sorry - some of the labels seem to be mixed up - you need a second opinion.
> You can ask Addy
> t*


No worries- I know it’s hard and appreciate all your help! I’ll check with Addy.


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> *Just not sure - sorry - some of the labels seem to be mixed up - you need a second opinion.
> You can ask Addy
> t*



@Addy - Would you mind taking a look at posts 11647 and 11653 and let me know your thoughts on this trench? Thank you! ❤️


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Thanks a bunch! ❤️


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

patsmith94 said:


> Hi could anyone help me with telling me whether this is real or a replica?
> Thanks


Thanks for the extra photos - definitely fake - I hope you can return it
t


----------



## happy1973

Can someone please authenticate this Burberry vintage trench coat?  Everything looks good except the inside left pocket tag (not the typical tag I have seen in other coats)- also, the buttons are plain (no burberry)- Looks like an older (pre-1999?) tag (Burberrys').  The pocket tag does not seem correct.


----------



## terite

happy1973 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Burberry vintage trench coat?  Everything looks good except the inside left pocket tag (not the typical tag I have seen in other coats)- also, the buttons are plain (no burberry)- Looks like an older (pre-1999?) tag (Burberrys').  The pocket tag does not seem correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267638
> View attachment 4267639
> View attachment 4267640
> View attachment 4267641
> View attachment 4267642
> View attachment 4267643


Yes, that is the correct content tag.
Authentic
t


----------



## happy1973

terite said:


> Yes, that is the correct content tag.
> Authentic
> t


Fantastic!  Thank you!


----------



## terite

happy1973 said:


> Fantastic!  Thank you!


You are welcome
t


----------



## BlueDublin

I purchased a 100% silk shawl/scarf with a Burberry label. I cannot find anything like it online. Any help would be appreciated.  It measures 28" wide x 68" long and is sheer with "London Burberry" printed all over.  Made in Italy.  Thank you


----------



## terite

BlueDublin said:


> View attachment 4269796
> View attachment 4269798
> View attachment 4269799
> View attachment 4269800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a 100% silk shawl/scarf with a Burberry label. I cannot find anything like it online. Any help would be appreciated.  It measures 28" wide x 68" long and is sheer with "London Burberry" printed all over.  Made in Italy.  Thank you


Need to see closeup of the tag front and back, entire scarf laid out flat, closeup of an edge.
t


----------



## BlueDublin

terite said:


> Need to see closeup of the tag front and back, entire scarf laid out flat, closeup of an edge.
> t



I hope these help. It's hard to photograph since it is sheer and lightweight fabric. Thank you!


----------



## terite

BlueDublin said:


> I hope these help. It's hard to photograph since it is sheer and lightweight fabric. Thank you!
> View attachment 4269945
> View attachment 4269946
> View attachment 4269947
> View attachment 4269948
> View attachment 4269949


Fake
I hope you can return it
t


----------



## BlueDublin

Thank you.  No returns, but that's OK. One of my sisters will love it!


----------



## terite

BlueDublin said:


> Thank you.  No returns, but that's OK. One of my sisters will love it!


----------



## two70MB

Hi there, 
I have an item that I purchased that's looks pretty off to me, both the seller and I are pretty confused.

Item Name:Burberry Merino Scarf
Seller ID: waterfuk
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/7211753-burberry-burberry-merino-scarf?

Most of the pictures are included in the listing. 

Photo of the back (attached) that wasn't included. I was also thrown off that the pattern didn't extend to both sides.


----------



## khaltire

Hi Folks,

Looking for some help authenticating this Cashmere Nova Check vintage scarf.

Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf
Seller ID: (off craigslist)
Link: https://images.craigslist.org/00J0J_7wK22ZQrbKU_1200x900.jpg and https://images.craigslist.org/01515_cVCG7pMqjPj_1200x900.jpg

The R symbol is supposed to be touching the Burberrys from what Ive seen, but need this confirmed.

Thanks


----------



## Cover Girl

Hi all,
I'd really appreciate feedback on the below, bought off eBay. It has no size label in the pocket, and the care label (which is faded) is only one-sided. 

Thank you so much

Burberry raincoat


----------



## TerryD

Please help me authenticate this Burberry sweatshirt


----------



## terite

two70MB said:


> Hi there,
> I have an item that I purchased that's looks pretty off to me, both the seller and I are pretty confused.
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Merino Scarf
> Seller ID: waterfuk
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/7211753-burberry-burberry-merino-scarf?
> 
> Most of the pictures are included in the listing.
> 
> Photo of the back (attached) that wasn't included. I was also thrown off that the pattern didn't extend to both sides.


I always like to see the entire scarf showing where the label is. And closups of the label/laid flat. Label could be ok - can't tell might just be washed in warm. Send more photos. Lots of fakes show up on that link
t


----------



## terite

khaltire said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Looking for some help authenticating this Cashmere Nova Check vintage scarf.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf
> Seller ID: (off craigslist)
> Link: https://images.craigslist.org/00J0J_7wK22ZQrbKU_1200x900.jpg and https://images.craigslist.org/01515_cVCG7pMqjPj_1200x900.jpg
> 
> The R symbol is supposed to be touching the Burberrys from what Ive seen, but need this confirmed.
> 
> Thanks


Just those photos? Need to see entire scarf laid out 
t


----------



## terite

Cover Girl said:


> Hi all,
> I'd really appreciate feedback on the below, bought off eBay. It has no size label in the pocket, and the care label (which is faded) is only one-sided.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Burberry raincoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271984
> View attachment 4271985
> 
> View attachment 4271981
> View attachment 4271982


Need to see photos of the actual item - also inside of coat lying open, a button, close up of tags.
t


----------



## terite

TerryD said:


> Please help me authenticate this Burberry sweatshirt



Please see post #1 to see what photos we need.
t


----------



## khaltire

terite said:


> Just those photos? Need to see entire scarf laid out
> t


Hi there,

Heres another image of it laid out? How does it look ? Also, what is your thougts on the condition? This will be my first scarf but want to make sure Im getting a good example 

http://i64.tinypic.com/j9ouf5.jpg
https://images.craigslist.org/00J0J_7wK22ZQrbKU_1200x900.jpg and 
https://images.craigslist.org/01515_cVCG7pMqjPj_1200x900.jpg


----------



## terite

khaltire said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Heres another image of it laid out? How does it look ? Also, what is your thougts on the condition? This will be my first scarf but want to make sure Im getting a good example
> 
> http://i64.tinypic.com/j9ouf5.jpg
> https://images.craigslist.org/00J0J_7wK22ZQrbKU_1200x900.jpg and
> https://images.craigslist.org/01515_cVCG7pMqjPj_1200x900.jpg


I like to see the entire scarf laid out - even the proportion of the fringe/scarf is important. t


----------



## khaltire

Heres more pics

Fringes look a little less clean than I thought burberry scarves are but Im not sure. This is all the pics I can get

http://i65.tinypic.com/vh3uc9.jpg
http://i68.tinypic.com/11jyb82.jpg
http://i64.tinypic.com/9hia0p.jpg
http://i63.tinypic.com/2mhfz1x.jpg
http://i68.tinypic.com/24gly89.jpg
https://images.craigslist.org/00J0J_7wK22ZQrbKU_1200x900.jpg


----------



## khaltire

In case the above photos didnt work


----------



## two70MB

terite said:


> I always like to see the entire scarf showing where the label is. And closups of the label/laid flat. Label could be ok - can't tell might just be washed in warm. Send more photos. Lots of fakes show up on that link
> t



Thanks for taking the time to do this! 

Here are some more photos:


----------



## xophuong

Hi @terite can you please authenticate. Thank you so much! ❤️

Item: men kensington coat 
Item url/ : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/132874328527


----------



## xophuong

Added pic of the button


----------



## terite

khaltire said:


> In case the above photos didnt work



Make sure you get the scarf pictured above - color and texture seems to change from photo to photo.
t


----------



## terite

two70MB said:


> Thanks for taking the time to do this!
> 
> Here are some more photos:
> 
> View attachment 4272707
> View attachment 4272708
> View attachment 4272709


The label is sewn on in the wrong place - are we sure that is Merino? Do you think it has been washed? Haven't seen a clear view of the back pattern.
t


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Added pic of the button


hard to say - need to see coat lying open, all pages of the content tag.
t


----------



## khaltire

khaltire said:


> In case the above photos didnt work





terite said:


> Make sure you get the scarf pictured above - color and texture seems to change from photo to photo.
> t



Thanks, yes, just different lighting some indoor some in natural light. Does the fringing look ok? Thats what was throwing me off, it looks a bit bulbous lol


----------



## nyla99

Item Name: burberry shirt
Item Number: 264053024739
Seller ID: gaunhi
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/nwt-burber...var=563591252800&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Hello, 
Could you please, please authenticate this for me? I have a bad feeling about this shirt. Didnt notice it was an international seller....

Additional pictures attached. Thank you.


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> hard to say - need to see coat lying open, all pages of the content tag.
> t



Hi Terite,
Additional pics.


----------



## terite

khaltire said:


> Thanks, yes, just different lighting some indoor some in natural light. Does the fringing look ok? Thats what was throwing me off, it looks a bit bulbous lol





khaltire said:


> Thanks, yes, just different lighting some indoor some in natural light. Does the fringing look ok? Thats what was throwing me off, it looks a bit bulbous lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks ok
> t


----------



## terite

nyla99 said:


> Item Name: burberry shirt
> Item Number: 264053024739
> Seller ID: gaunhi
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/nwt-burberry-brit-pale-pink-long-sleeve-shirt-women-slim-fit/264053024739?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=563591252800&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Hello,
> Could you please, please authenticate this for me? I have a bad feeling about this shirt. Didnt notice it was an international seller....
> 
> Additional pictures attached. Thank you.


fake - I hope you can return it
t


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Hi Terite,
> Additional pics.


Tags seem a bit mixed up to me.
t


----------



## xophuong

terite said:


> Tags seem a bit mixed up to me.
> t


Hmm so what do you think? Fake? :/ TIA


----------



## two70MB

terite said:


> The label is sewn on in the wrong place - are we sure that is Merino? Do you think it has been washed? Haven't seen a clear view of the back pattern.
> t



Hmm to be frank, I'm actually not sure if it's Merino wool. I do own a couple of Merino wool sweaters and the scarf feels a lot thicker and stiff then them. The texture is similar however. 

I've also attached a few closeups of the back 

Thanks!


----------



## terite

xophuong said:


> Hmm so what do you think? Fake? :/ TIA


Why take a chance?
t


----------



## terite

two70MB said:


> Hmm to be frank, I'm actually not sure if it's Merino wool. I do own a couple of Merino wool sweaters and the scarf feels a lot thicker and stiff then them. The texture is similar however.
> 
> I've also attached a few closeups of the back
> 
> Thanks!


It looks like it has been washed in warm - maybe the label removed and re attached.
t


----------



## two70MB

terite said:


> It looks like it has been washed in warm - maybe the label removed and re attached.
> t



Got it thanks Terite!


----------



## jacico

Hello, Would you mind taking a look at this Brit coat when you have a chance? Thank you, in advance!


----------



## jacico

jacico said:


> Hello, Would you mind taking a look at this Brit coat when you have a chance? Thank you, in advance!


More pics


----------



## jacico

Lastly, can you look at these boots as well? Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## user1234567

Hi 
Please could you authenticate this bag: 

Item name: Burberry clutch bag 
Item number: 143033197601
Seller:mayarose2010
Item link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648 

Thank you !


----------



## terite

two70MB said:


> Got it thanks Terite!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Hello, Would you mind taking a look at this Brit coat when you have a chance? Thank you, in advance!


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Lastly, can you look at these boots as well? Thank you so much! ❤️


genuine
t


----------



## terite

user1234567 said:


> Hi
> Please could you authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item name: Burberry clutch bag
> Item number: 143033197601
> Seller:mayarose2010
> Item link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/burberry-pouch-bag/143033197601?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648
> 
> Thank you !


Vintage item (pre 1998) 
Genuine
t


----------



## Cover Girl

Photos below - thank you terite


----------



## terite

Cover Girl said:


> Photos below - thank you terite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273947
> View attachment 4273948
> View attachment 4273949
> View attachment 4273950
> View attachment 4273951
> View attachment 4273952
> View attachment 4273953


Looks like a vintage car coat/rain coat - white size tag might be between the lining and the coat or in one of the pockets.
t


----------



## Cover Girl

Much appreciate t


----------



## Arondight

Hi guys,

First thanks for doing this, it's a huge help for people like that are trying to find good stuff without being experts.
I'm looking at three Burberry Scarves, one's vintage the others aren't. What do you guys think :

*Vintage Burberry scarf :*

















*The not vintage ones :

100% Cashmere*





















*100% wool





















Thanks !!*


----------



## user1234567

terite said:


> Vintage item (pre 1998)
> Genuine
> t


Thanks v much, Terite!


----------



## terite

Cover Girl said:


> Much appreciate t


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Arondight said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First thanks for doing this, it's a huge help for people like that are trying to find good stuff without being experts.
> I'm looking at three Burberry Scarves, one's vintage the others aren't. What do you guys think :
> 
> *Vintage Burberry scarf :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The not vintage ones :
> 
> 100% Cashmere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *100% wool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three are "vintage" - the one that says Burberrys is the oldest. All of the labels look good. Cashmere is softer and more expensive than lambswool - but both are nice. What color do you prefer? I like vintage scarves because they are usually nice and thick!
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !!*


----------



## terite

Arondight said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First thanks for doing this, it's a huge help for people like that are trying to find good stuff without being experts.
> I'm looking at three Burberry Scarves, one's vintage the others aren't. What do you guys think :
> 
> *Vintage Burberry scarf :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The not vintage ones :
> 
> 100% Cashmere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *100% wool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks !!*


*All three are "vintage" - the one that says Burberrys is the oldest. All of the labels look good. Cashmere is softer and more expensive than lambswool - but both are nice. What color do you prefer? I like vintage scarves because they are usually nice and thick! *


----------



## terite

user1234567 said:


> Thanks v much, Terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Arondight

terite said:


> *All three are "vintage" - the one that says Burberrys is the oldest. All of the labels look good. Cashmere is softer and more expensive than lambswool - but both are nice. What color do you prefer? I like vintage scarves because they are usually nice and thick! *


Great thanks !

I thought only the ones with Burberrys were "vintage", I learned something ! prefer the darker ones, I'm not too sure what the light one would look like IRL.

Oh and any thoughts on this one ? I'm not sure you can see the label quite right.


----------



## terite

Arondight said:


> Great thanks !
> 
> I thought only the ones with Burberrys were "vintage", I learned something ! prefer the darker ones, I'm not too sure what the light one would look like IRL.
> 
> Oh and any thoughts on this one ? I'm not sure you can see the label quite right.
> 
> View attachment 4275000
> View attachment 4275001
> View attachment 4275002
> View attachment 4275003
> View attachment 4275004


Label is not in the right place, might have been washed - don't like the seam/stitching on one side.
t
PS: VINTAGE is a weird word - means different things for different situations. The Burberrys ones are the oldest (pre 1998)


----------



## mia55

Hi T

Can you please take a look at this bag when you get a chance?

Name: Burberry bum bag
Pics: attached
My comments: back of the zipper looks weird to me.

Thanks a ton


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Hi T
> 
> Can you please take a look at this bag when you get a chance?
> 
> Name: Burberry bum bag
> Pics: attached
> My comments: back of the zipper looks weird to me.
> 
> Thanks a ton
> 
> View attachment 4275568
> 
> View attachment 4275569
> 
> View attachment 4275570
> 
> View attachment 4275571
> View attachment 4275572
> 
> View attachment 4275573
> 
> View attachment 4275574
> 
> View attachment 4275575
> 
> View attachment 4275576
> 
> View attachment 4275577


Authentic
(top end zipper)
t


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> Authentic
> (top end zipper)
> t


Thanks so much, really appreciate your help


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Thanks so much, really appreciate your help


You are welcome.
t


----------



## dekster

Hi, I bought this wallet, but upon receiving it I suspect it is not genuine. Seller insists it is authentic. Here is the listing, but I can attach additional photos if needed.Thanks.

Item Name: Burberry Wallet
Item Number: 392175166512
Seller ID: starpatti
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-HA...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

dekster said:


> Hi, I bought this wallet, but upon receiving it I suspect it is not genuine. Seller insists it is authentic. Here is the listing, but I can attach additional photos if needed.Thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Wallet
> Item Number: 392175166512
> Seller ID: starpatti
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BURBERRY-HAYMARKET-WALLET-USED/392175166512?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


That is a ridiculous claim - it is such a piece of junk.
I have reported the page for you - perhaps others can do the same, that might make you claim easier.
Otherwise - return as Item not as described. 
Fortunately the price dis not go too high.
t


----------



## dekster

terite said:


> That is a ridiculous claim - it is such a piece of junk.
> I have reported the page for you - perhaps others can do the same, that might make you claim easier.
> Otherwise - return as Item not as described.
> Fortunately the price dis not go too high.
> t



Thank you for the confirmation! I will request return/refund.

How about this one?

Item Name: Burberry Wallet
Item Number: 323542495519
Seller ID: julzteeth10
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Wa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

dekster said:


> Thank you for the confirmation! I will request return/refund.
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Wallet
> Item Number: 323542495519
> Seller ID: julzteeth10
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Wallet-Authentic-Excellent-Condition/323542495519?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Well this is a Blue Label item - made in Japan - made for a different audience - older style.
t
But an authentic blue label wallet.


----------



## dekster

terite said:


> Well this is a Blue Label item - made in Japan - made for a different audience - older style.
> t
> But an authentic blue label wallet.



Thank you! It will make one person very happy on Christmas morning!


----------



## Jackfitz5

Can someone please help me authenticate this vintage Burberry scarf!? It is a Christmas present and I want to make sure I'm not giving out fake goods! Thanks so much for the help in advance.


----------



## terite

Jackfitz5 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this vintage Burberry scarf!? It is a Christmas present and I want to make sure I'm not giving out fake goods! Thanks so much for the help in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276422
> View attachment 4276423
> View attachment 4276424
> View attachment 4276425
> View attachment 4276426
> View attachment 4276427
> View attachment 4276428
> View attachment 4276429


Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out
t


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> genuine
> t


You are wonderful! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Jackfitz5

terite said:


> Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out
> t



Thanks for the help!


----------



## Addy

jacico said:


> @Addy - Would you mind taking a look at posts 11647 and 11653 and let me know your thoughts on this trench? Thank you! ❤️


Some of the labels looks odd to me too


----------



## jacico

Addy said:


> Some of the labels looks odd to me too


Thank you so much for your help, @Addy ❤️


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Thank you so much! ❤️


Addy would say - You are welcome!!!
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> You are wonderful! Thanks for all your help!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Jackfitz5 said:


> View attachment 4276828
> View attachment 4276829
> View attachment 4276830
> View attachment 4276831
> View attachment 4276832
> View attachment 4276834
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Radek_PL

Could you please help me with that. Is it genuine?


----------



## terite

Radek_PL said:


> Could you please help me with that. Is it genuine?


Fake
t


----------



## Radek_PL

Thank you. Could you tell me how you  know its fake, what is the difference to genuine one?


----------



## terite

Radek_PL said:


> Thank you. Could you tell me how you  know its fake, what is the difference to genuine one?


The writing (font) does not look right
t


----------



## Jackfitz5

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t


Hey I never got an authentication on this scarf I was just saying thank you in advance lol. Please let me know! 11732 and 11728 are the posts.


----------



## LVoe121

Dear authenticator, could you tell me whether this sandringham trench coat in the eBay post is authentic? I have requested a picture of the interior label. Thanks in advance for your opinion.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/BURBERRY-He...rentrq:a67c9cba1670a9c4cffa5d81ffecfbd2|iid:1


----------



## Radek_PL

When I get closer look I believe also the thread in genuine is black and here is some other thread color. Right is genuine from Burberry web page, left the one I could buy. Also the color is much different :/


----------



## Sylvain

Dear authenticator,
would you kindly help me with questions around the purchase of two cashmere scarves from "Designer Pop-Up Store" at the Old Truman Brewery off Hanbury Street London. The shop had 3 Colors available and one of each Color on Display while the items sold were "fresh" ones sealed in a clear plastic bag. When I compared the scarves at home (Germany) with some of my genuine scarves (purchased as Burberry stores or outlets), I came across some issues that let me question their authenticity:

1.) I already own a large camel scarf. This scarf has an ever so slightly different tint than the new scarf in camel (on Picture top is genuine, bottom is scarf in question).
2.) I asked in the shop whether they could tell me the official Color Name of the burgundy scarf but I was told they would not know it and that Burberry always carries a variety of Color shades (on Picture: left authentic plum, middle scarf in question, right authentic claret)
3.) The scarves are missing the care tags.
4.) The was no cardboard item tag attached to the scarf (which has the sealed black thread).
5.) The Label:
- is sewn on with a clear plastic thread instead of using a natural tone thread that Matches the label Color
- I perceive the comma in "London, England" a bit odd (ist positioning)
- on the genuine scarves, the label is folded to the inside on the back sides and then stitched while of the newly purchased scarves are just sewn on so that one can feel the edges where the label was cut on the sides

This is an established brick and mortar store, so before I confront the shop owner with my suspisions, I would like to have a Little more clarity. Therefore I would really appreciate your opnion on authenticity.

Furthermore, answers to the following questions would also be helpful:

- Has anyone alread had experience with this shop?
- Was there ever a burgundy color in between plum and claret produced, maybe in older Collections?
- Do genuine scarves with this type of tag and/or no care tags exist?

Thanks and with kind regards


----------



## terite

Jackfitz5 said:


> Hey I never got an authentication on this scarf I was just saying thank you in advance lol. Please let me know! 11732 and 11728 are the posts.


Genuine - vintage wool nova check scarf.
t


----------



## terite

LVoe121 said:


> Dear authenticator, could you tell me whether this sandringham trench coat in the eBay post is authentic? I have requested a picture of the interior label. Thanks in advance for your opinion.
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/BURBERRY-Heritage-Trenchcoat-The-Sandringham-honiggelb-GER-40-NEU/283295565785?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20170511121231&meid=41d42fb88fac49cb840c0f12d1493647&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&sd=283268324700&itm=283295565785&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:773218a9-fea9-11e8-919b-74dbd18039b0|parentrq:a67c9cba1670a9c4cffa5d81ffecfbd2|iid:1


This tag does not look right.
t


----------



## terite

Radek_PL said:


> When I get closer look I believe also the thread in genuine is black and here is some other thread color. Right is genuine from Burberry web page, left the one I could buy. Also the color is much different :/


yes, and compare the badge on the front and inside. 
Good work
t


----------



## terite

Sylvain said:


> Dear authenticator,
> would you kindly help me with questions around the purchase of two cashmere scarves from "Designer Pop-Up Store" at the Old Truman Brewery off Hanbury Street London. The shop had 3 Colors available and one of each Color on Display while the items sold were "fresh" ones sealed in a clear plastic bag. When I compared the scarves at home (Germany) with some of my genuine scarves (purchased as Burberry stores or outlets), I came across some issues that let me question their authenticity:
> 
> 1.) I already own a large camel scarf. This scarf has an ever so slightly different tint than the new scarf in camel (on Picture top is genuine, bottom is scarf in question).
> 2.) I asked in the shop whether they could tell me the official Color Name of the burgundy scarf but I was told they would not know it and that Burberry always carries a variety of Color shades (on Picture: left authentic plum, middle scarf in question, right authentic claret)
> 3.) The scarves are missing the care tags.
> 4.) The was no cardboard item tag attached to the scarf (which has the sealed black thread).
> 5.) The Label:
> - is sewn on with a clear plastic thread instead of using a natural tone thread that Matches the label Color
> - I perceive the comma in "London, England" a bit odd (ist positioning)
> - on the genuine scarves, the label is folded to the inside on the back sides and then stitched while of the newly purchased scarves are just sewn on so that one can feel the edges where the label was cut on the sides
> 
> This is an established brick and mortar store, so before I confront the shop owner with my suspisions, I would like to have a Little more clarity. Therefore I would really appreciate your opnion on authenticity.
> 
> Furthermore, answers to the following questions would also be helpful:
> 
> - Has anyone alread had experience with this shop?
> - Was there ever a burgundy color in between plum and claret produced, maybe in older Collections?
> - Do genuine scarves with this type of tag and/or no care tags exist?
> 
> Thanks and with kind regards


1. When you buy a new scarf it should come with a tag that says the content/size/color/price etc. of the scarf.
2. The scarves shown to me in the above photos should ALL have content tags (older styles do not have them)
3. There are so many colors of scarves, you cannot determine much by noticing the color is different from a previous scarf.
4. There is probably a way to determine which stores in your area sell legit Burberry items - for example where I am - it is only Burberry and Nordstroms.
5. Selling "fresh ones" in plastic would be a red flag for me - Burberry would not like to hand out scarves in plastic.
6. Send photos of the scarves you ended up with, and the plastic bags, and all tags.
I hope you can return them.
t


----------



## Kisa_Modnica

Hallo! Can You help me please authenticate this Burberrys coat liner. Everything looks good to me exept of the material tag, is it ok that it does not look very clear?  Thanks!


----------



## terite

Kisa_Modnica said:


> Hallo! Can You help me please authenticate this Burberrys coat liner. Everything looks good to me exept of the material tag, is it ok that it does not look very clear?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4278510
> View attachment 4278511
> View attachment 4278512
> View attachment 4278513
> View attachment 4278514
> View attachment 4278515


That looks good - it is difficult to find the liners - do you have the coat to fit it?
t


----------



## Kisa_Modnica

terite said:


> That looks good - it is difficult to find the liners - do you have the coat to fit it?
> t


Yes, I have it. So do you think the tags are all right?


----------



## terite

Kisa_Modnica said:


> Yes, I have it. So do you think the tags are all right?


Yes the tags look right
t


----------



## Kisa_Modnica

terite said:


> Yes the tags look right
> t


Thank you a lot!


----------



## terite

Kisa_Modnica said:


> Thank you a lot!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## uysct

Dear authenticator, could you tell me whether this sandringham trench coat in is authentic?




Thanks ...


----------



## terite

uysct said:


> Dear authenticator, could you tell me whether this sandringham trench coat in is authentic?
> View attachment 4279907
> 
> View attachment 4279911
> 
> Thanks ...


These tags do not look right to me.
t


----------



## uysct

Many thanks for your effort and feedback!
I have created additional photos, please have a look again.
Thank you very much!


----------



## jszkat

Dear Authenticators,
I received a black trench coat with removable wool warmer from my colleague. She said it was bought in a departmental store couple of years ago in Zürich at the Burberry section. I wonder if it is really original. The coat feels good, but the tags looks so different from the Burberry Brits that I own. I attach some pictures. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jszkat

More pics


----------



## terite

jszkat said:


> More pics
> View attachment 4280341
> View attachment 4280342
> View attachment 4280343
> View attachment 4280344


Send the tags/labels of the liner - then send tags/labels of the coat. Yes, Burberry Brit tags would look much different. This coat would be older than your Burberry Brit coats too.
t


----------



## kartoffelnsalat

Hi everyone ! wat do you guys think of this scarf ?

I'm not convinced by the way the tag is sewn.


----------



## jszkat

terite said:


> Send the tags/labels of the liner - then send tags/labels of the coat. Yes, Burberry Brit tags would look much different. This coat would be older than your Burberry Brit coats too.
> t



Hi terite, thanks for your time.
Here is the tag of the warmer.



And here is the tag of the coat.



I hope it is original. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

kartoffelnsalat said:


> Hi everyone ! wat do you guys think of this scarf ?
> 
> I'm not convinced by the way the tag is sewn.


It is sewn on correctly for this label/vintage.
t


----------



## terite

jszkat said:


> Hi terite, thanks for your time.
> Here is the tag of the warmer.
> View attachment 4280739
> View attachment 4280741
> 
> And here is the tag of the coat.
> View attachment 4280742
> View attachment 4280746
> 
> I hope it is original. Thanks in advance.


Is this the liner? The tags look good.
t


----------



## jszkat

terite said:


> Is this the liner? The tags look good.
> t


First two photos were of the liner, and third and fourth photos were inside the trench coat. Thanks for your expertise. I am happy it looks fine.


----------



## kartoffelnsalat

terite said:


> It is sewn on correctly for this label/vintage.
> t


Thanks didn't know that ! would you say it's likely to be authentic then?


----------



## Sylvain

terite said:


> 1. When you buy a new scarf it should come with a tag that says the content/size/color/price etc. of the scarf.
> 2. The scarves shown to me in the above photos should ALL have content tags (older styles do not have them)
> 3. There are so many colors of scarves, you cannot determine much by noticing the color is different from a previous scarf.
> 4. There is probably a way to determine which stores in your area sell legit Burberry items - for example where I am - it is only Burberry and Nordstroms.
> 5. Selling "fresh ones" in plastic would be a red flag for me - Burberry would not like to hand out scarves in plastic.
> 6. Send photos of the scarves you ended up with, and the plastic bags, and all tags.
> I hope you can return them.
> t


Dear Terite,
thank you so much for your Reply. Please find below additional Pictures. Please note that there were no tags other than the Label which is shown in the Picture. I have since contacted the shop and they informed me they would be willing to accept a return, however claim that the items are from a previous Collection (therefore not comparable with the colors of my scarves - as you pointed out as well) and that they sometimes sell b Quality items - this would be why they have such Discounts.

Kind regards


----------



## oceanhymn

Hi Ladies. Would like to ask for your help. Bought three bags from online site Carousell. A friend of mine who is into fashion told me that they might be fake. Can you help me, please? Here's the Burberry bag I bought. Seller said this is guaranteed authentic. I hope it is.
Item Name : not sure what model this is.
Link : Sadly the seller already deleted the link which has made me doubly suspicious.
Seller name: missmaple
Photos: attached are the photos I took


----------



## Noraz

Can u plz authenticate this burbeBur back pack. Thanking you kindly


----------



## terite

jszkat said:


> First two photos were of the liner, and third and fourth photos were inside the trench coat. Thanks for your expertise. I am happy it looks fine.


All labels shown look good.
t


----------



## terite

kartoffelnsalat said:


> Thanks didn't know that ! would you say it's likely to be authentic then?


Yes that is an authentic scarf.
t


----------



## terite

Sylvain said:


> Dear Terite,
> thank you so much for your Reply. Please find below additional Pictures. Please note that there were no tags other than the Label which is shown in the Picture. I have since contacted the shop and they informed me they would be willing to accept a return, however claim that the items are from a previous Collection (therefore not comparable with the colors of my scarves - as you pointed out as well) and that they sometimes sell b Quality items - this would be why they have such Discounts.
> 
> Kind regards


I don't believe that Burberry sells B quality items - that would really be a bad strategy.  There ARE Burberry outlet stores that sell Burberry items that went on sale and did not sell. I would not buy a scarf that was missing a content tag. The texture of the tag looked wrong - it looked shiny - also you mentioned the stitching was odd. The scarves look flat. Photos sometimes are tricky though - also there is no writing on the plastic bag.
I would return them - too many red flags for me.
t


----------



## terite

oceanhymn said:


> Hi Ladies. Would like to ask for your help. Bought three bags from online site Carousell. A friend of mine who is into fashion told me that they might be fake. Can you help me, please? Here's the Burberry bag I bought. Seller said this is guaranteed authentic. I hope it is.
> Item Name : not sure what model this is.
> Link : Sadly the seller already deleted the link which has made me doubly suspicious.
> Seller name: missmaple
> Photos: attached are the photos I took
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281398
> View attachment 4281398
> View attachment 4281399
> View attachment 4281400
> View attachment 4281401
> View attachment 4281402
> View attachment 4281403
> View attachment 4281404
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281398





oceanhymn said:


> Hi Ladies. Would like to ask for your help. Bought three bags from online site Carousell. A friend of mine who is into fashion told me that they might be fake. Can you help me, please? Here's the Burberry bag I bought. Seller said this is guaranteed authentic. I hope it is.
> Item Name : not sure what model this is.
> Link : Sadly the seller already deleted the link which has made me doubly suspicious.
> Seller name: missmaple
> Photos: attached are the photos I took
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281398
> View attachment 4281398
> View attachment 4281399
> View attachment 4281400
> View attachment 4281401
> View attachment 4281402
> View attachment 4281403
> View attachment 4281404
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281398


Green bag is fake.
Did you send photos of the other two?
t


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Can u plz authenticate this burbeBur back pack. Thanking you kindly


Authentic backpack from 2003 - looks like it is in good shape - nice find.
Need help with the belt? Send photos of the stamp on the back, and the name on the buckle.
t


----------



## littlekermit

Hi Authenticators,
Can you please help me authenticate this burberry scarf? It’s burberry cashmere scarf. These pictures i got from the seller. Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

littlekermit said:


> View attachment 4281568
> View attachment 4281569
> View attachment 4281570
> View attachment 4281571
> View attachment 4281572
> View attachment 4281573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Authenticators,
> Can you please help me authenticate this burberry scarf? It’s burberry cashmere scarf. These pictures i got from the seller. Thank you in advance.


Fake - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## Je55

I got this tote a few years ago from a family member. The bag feels like it's good quality and the pattern lines up all around the bag .The only thing that has me wondering if it's real is the inside tag .Most other Burberry bags that I own or have seen have a tag that is the same color of the liner. This is not .  There is something printed on the small black tag but it's no longer readable. The other side says "Made in China".  I would love to get it authenticated and see if Burberry is able to repair parts of the bag . Thanks in advance .


----------



## terite

Je55 said:


> I got this tote a few years ago from a family member. The bag feels like it's good quality and the pattern lines up all around the bag .The only thing that has me wondering if it's real is the inside tag .Most other Burberry bags that I own or have seen have a tag that is the same color of the liner. This is not .  There is something printed on the small black tag but it's no longer readable. The other side says "Made in China".  I would love to get it authenticated and see if Burberry is able to repair parts of the bag . Thanks in advance .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281761
> View attachment 4281762
> View attachment 4281763
> View attachment 4281764
> View attachment 4281765
> View attachment 4281766
> View attachment 4281768
> View attachment 4281769
> View attachment 4281771


Send a photo that shows the texture of the bag - also a photo of the back of the Made in China tag - even though you can't read it - and a better photo of the Made in China tag.
t


----------



## Je55

terite said:


> Send a photo that shows the texture of the bag - also a photo of the back of the Made in China tag - even though you can't read it - and a better photo of the Made in China tag.
> t


Thank you for replying. I took a picture of the Made in China with and without a flash. I tried my best to get the back of the tag, but the characters are very worn. The material isn't stiff or rough. I would say it feels similar to a soft leather. I'm usually pretty good with figuring out authenticity, but this one has me stumped.


----------



## Sylvain

terite said:


> I don't believe that Burberry sells B quality items - that would really be a bad strategy.  There ARE Burberry outlet stores that sell Burberry items that went on sale and did not sell. I would not buy a scarf that was missing a content tag. The texture of the tag looked wrong - it looked shiny - also you mentioned the stitching was odd. The scarves look flat. Photos sometimes are tricky though - also there is no writing on the plastic bag.
> I would return them - too many red flags for me.
> t


Dear terite,

thanks a lot for your advice - I will return them.


----------



## Agatecrystals

I purchase this item a month ago for $750, from a lady who even dropped it off.   It appears to be fake as the serial no.  Does not match..  Quality wise it quite well done with exception of the hardware.  I am pretty  upset and would like to know  if my suspicion was true.  This is my first  designer bag sadly. 

It is a small camberley tote by burberry.  Many gratitudes for your help.


----------



## littlekermit

terite said:


> Fake - I hope you can return it.
> t


wow it's looks real to me. i did cancel the order. thank you terite.


----------



## terite

Agatecrystals said:


> I purchase this item a month ago for $750, from a lady who even dropped it off.   It appears to be fake as the serial no.  Does not match..  Quality wise it quite well done with exception of the hardware.  I am pretty  upset and would like to know  if my suspicion was true.  This is my first  designer bag sadly.
> 
> It is a small camberley tote by burberry.  Many gratitudes for your help.


That is a fake one.
I hope you can return it
Always check here first - an honest seller won''t mind waiting while you check things out.
I just looked at the trench coats on line - so many fake ones.
RED FLAG - where would people be getting four or five new trench coats? Or older styles but "new." Makes no sense. 
Sorry about your experience.
t


----------



## terite

Je55 said:


> Thank you for replying. I took a picture of the Made in China with and without a flash. I tried my best to get the back of the tag, but the characters are very worn. The material isn't stiff or rough. I would say it feels similar to a soft leather. I'm usually pretty good with figuring out authenticity, but this one has me stumped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281916
> View attachment 4281917
> View attachment 4281918
> View attachment 4281919
> View attachment 4281920
> View attachment 4281921


The zipper pull and the lining - the bag look good - also the black leather stamp is familiar to me. I was expecting to see Made in Italy for this version of nova check, so I am very surprised by the Made in China.
Let me find one of my bags with that black tag and I will see where is was made.
If you can make out any of the numbers/letters of the serial number - that would be a clue.
t


----------



## terite

littlekermit said:


> wow it's looks real to me. i did cancel the order. thank you terite.


Thank goodness you cancelled the order. That would have been a sad story.
t
Go find a nice one - and check here first


----------



## terite

If I missed anyone please let me know.
t


----------



## beeauty

Dear Authenticator can you please help me to authenticate it this scarf ? I picked it up at the thrift store for today, I figured it's worth the risk for the prices I paid . Thank you so much for your help in advance

item name: Burbery 
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: none
comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


----------



## Mars Yu

Hi Everyone,

Please help me to check this one is fake or real?
Thanks.


----------



## Je55

terite said:


> The zipper pull and the lining - the bag look good - also the black leather stamp is familiar to me. I was expecting to see Made in Italy for this version of nova check, so I am very surprised by the Made in China.
> Let me find one of my bags with that black tag and I will see where is was made.
> If you can make out any of the numbers/letters of the serial number - that would be a clue.
> t



Thank you.  The made in China threw me off too. I tried the best I could to get the serial number.  It is C(H/N) (R/P/B) AN (5/S) (I/L) M + 3-4 more characters that I cannot read.  The letters I put in parentheses are ones that aren't clear enough to pinpoint the exact letter.  I also attached a picture where I was able to show some of the letters. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Josie235

Is this bag real? Anyone help?? Thanks!
Jo


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Dear Authenticator can you please help me to authenticate it this scarf ? I picked it up at the thrift store for today, I figured it's worth the risk for the prices I paid . Thank you so much for your help in advance
> 
> item name: Burbery
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: none
> comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again



Yeah! A lovely thrift store (authentic) scarf - I remember these (crinkle) scarves. Well done. I can ask the price because it was a fun find! I love finding Burberry at the thrift store.
t


----------



## terite

Josie235 said:


> Is this bag real? Anyone help?? Thanks!
> Jo


Send a better photo of that metal stamp inside and the metal stamp outside and the lining. 
t


----------



## terite

Mars Yu said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Please help me to check this one is fake or real?
> Thanks.


Fake. I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Sylvain said:


> Dear terite,
> 
> thanks a lot for your advice - I will return them.


I want to clarify that I would not buy a scarf without a content tag - means that I would not buy a supposedly NEW scarf that was missing a tag AND only on scarves that should have content tags - the older scarves only had one label (content tags came later. So if I bought a NEW item - it should have everything, and everything should be perfect.  I think that store is selling some fakes.
t


----------



## fthel

Hi everyone, I'm new here so I hope I'm doing this right. could someone be kind enough to help me authenticate this Burberry silk scarf? Thanks.


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> Yeah! A lovely thrift store (authentic) scarf - I remember these (crinkle) scarves. Well done. I can ask the price because it was a fun find! I love finding Burberry at the thrift store.
> t



I got it for $4.49 yesterday THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR AUTHENTICATING my scarf have a great week and HAPPY HOLIDAYS ❤️


----------



## terite

fthel said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here so I hope I'm doing this right. could someone be kind enough to help me authenticate this Burberry silk scarf? Thanks.


Can you send a photo of the back of the Burberry tag? And the back of the content tag. And a close up of the EDGE - I will be looking for a hand rolled edge.
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> I got it for $4.49 yesterday THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR AUTHENTICATING my scarf have a great week and HAPPY HOLIDAYS ❤️


Ha! I love it when that happens!
Happy Holidays to you and everyone, too!
t


----------



## fthel

Hi terite, what a quick answer, thanks! Here's a picture of the back of the tag.


----------



## fthel

More of the requested pictures...


----------



## terite

fthel said:


> More of the requested pictures...


Genuine
t


----------



## fthel

Awesome, I'm relieved thank you so much terite! You guys are good, I'm so happy I found this forum!  I may send a couple more items to authenticate later. In the meantime, thank you very much.


----------



## terite

fthel said:


> Awesome, I'm relieved thank you so much terite! You guys are good, I'm so happy I found this forum!  I may send a couple more items to authenticate later. In the meantime, thank you very much.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## uysct

Here are some photos of a The Sandringham, unfortunately a bit blurred. Can you please take a look? 

Thank you


----------



## fthel

Dear terite, here's another Burberry silk scarf. Could you please help me authenticate it? Many thanks.


----------



## ScarfLover1!

Is this Burberry London scarf is authentic?   The tag & feel & the watermarks of "Burberry London" and the Prorsum Knights look good.  The problem are the strange "jigs"--not vertical lines but colon/half circle imprints occurring on each side of the scarf.


----------



## jszkat

terite said:


> All labels shown look good.
> t


Thanks, terite.


----------



## terite

uysct said:


> Here are some photos of a The Sandringham, unfortunately a bit blurred. Can you please take a look?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4284443
> View attachment 4284444
> View attachment 4284445


Definitely fake
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

ScarfLover1! said:


> Is this Burberry London scarf is authentic?   The tag & feel & the watermarks of "Burberry London" and the Prorsum Knights look good.  The problem are the strange "jigs"--not vertical lines but colon/half circle imprints occurring on each side of the scarf.


Fake
t


----------



## terite

fthel said:


> Dear terite, here's another Burberry silk scarf. Could you please help me authenticate it? Many thanks.


Where was it found? It would be an old one - where was it made? I can't make out that tag.
t


----------



## terite

jszkat said:


> Thanks, terite.


You are welcome
t


----------



## fthel

Bought from a lady, not the type that would buy fakes but can't be 100% sure. The scarf doesn't look nor feel cheap. Thanks for the answer terite


----------



## terite

fthel said:


> Bought from a lady, not the type that would buy fakes but can't be 100% sure. The scarf doesn't look nor feel cheap. Thanks for the answer terite


it looks like a vintage scarf - It should say Italy (I think it does) - it is about 20 years old, but these old patterns were re-released recently.
t


----------



## fthel

Definitely a vintage scarf in my opinion. If it's genuine (I kind of think it is) it's not one of the re-released because the colors look they have been thought some years. Thanks again for the expertise terite!


----------



## ScarfLover1!

terite said:


> Fake
> t


Thank you so much.  I am elderly and spent quite a bit on it and then got to wondering.  I guess the fact that there were not straight lines was the give away and I appreciate your prompt response.


----------



## uysct

terite said:


> Definitely fake
> I hope you can return it.
> t



Thank you very much for your effort!
I have one more question, it is a winter jacket: Burberry Abbeydale


----------



## uysct

Thanks ...


----------



## terite

fthel said:


> Definitely a vintage scarf in my opinion. If it's genuine (I kind of think it is) it's not one of the re-released because the colors look they have been thought some years. Thanks again for the expertise terite!


Genuine.
Yes I know it is not a new one - vintage tag, vintage content tag, vintage design. 
It is fun to find these treasures.
t


----------



## terite

ScarfLover1! said:


> Thank you so much.  I am elderly and spent quite a bit on it and then got to wondering.  I guess the fact that there were not straight lines was the give away and I appreciate your prompt response.


You are welcome - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

uysct said:


> View attachment 4284753
> 
> 
> Thanks ...


We like to see the sewn on labels and content tags.
t


----------



## Je55

Hi terite, I know you're probably super busy, I did post the pictures you requested.  The post likely got buried from these other lovely Burberry finds.  And the holidays are getting closer so I totally understand if you don't get a chance to look at it.   

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/page-786#post-32775823


----------



## Noraz

I got this bag today and the belt.. plz authenticate. Thanking you kindly


----------



## crazybagfan

Hi, please help to authenticate this. 

Item - Burberry small rucksack backpack in black/gold 
Seller - luxuryluv
Link - sorry can’t send the link as it’s listed in an app


----------



## terite

Je55 said:


> Hi terite, I know you're probably super busy, I did post the pictures you requested.  The post likely got buried from these other lovely Burberry finds.  And the holidays are getting closer so I totally understand if you don't get a chance to look at it.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/page-786#post-32775823





Je55 said:


> Hi terite, I know you're probably super busy, I did post the pictures you requested.  The post likely got buried from these other lovely Burberry finds.  And the holidays are getting closer so I totally understand if you don't get a chance to look at it.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/page-786#post-32775823


I had a rummage through my stuff - I know I have a bag with that stamp, but cannot put my hands on it. Honestly stumped because I did not expect to see nova check of that vintage made in China. However - all stamps/tags shown look legit. Fabric on the lining looks right - stitching etc.
t
When I put my hands on that bag I will let you know. You are always welcome to get a second opinion.
*Addy will give her opinion.*


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> I got this bag today and the belt.. plz authenticate. Thanking you kindly


Both backpack and belt are genuine.
t


----------



## terite

crazybagfan said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this.
> 
> Item - Burberry small rucksack backpack in black/gold
> Seller - luxuryluv
> Link - sorry can’t send the link as it’s listed in an app


Looks fake to me
t


----------



## Noraz

terite said:


> Both backpack and belt are genuine.
> t


Thank you so much.. happy holidays.. I really appreciate your time to authenticate this


----------



## Je55

terite said:


> I had a rummage through my stuff - I know I have a bag with that stamp, but cannot put my hands on it. Honestly stumped because I did not expect to see nova check of that vintage made in China. However - all stamps/tags shown look legit. Fabric on the lining looks right - stitching etc.
> t
> When I put my hands on that bag I will let you know. You are always welcome to get a second opinion.
> *Addy will give her opinion.*



Thank you for your time, I really appreciate it. Happy holidays!


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Thank you so much.. happy holidays.. I really appreciate your time to authenticate this


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Je55 said:


> Thank you for your time, I really appreciate it. Happy holidays!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## crazybagfan

terite said:


> Looks fake to me
> t



Thanks. The seller claimed the bag bought from Europe. I will not proceed since I have doubt on it. Thanks again.


----------



## terite

crazybagfan said:


> Thanks. The seller claimed the bag bought from Europe. I will not proceed since I have doubt on it. Thanks again.


Good idea - buy a genuine one.
t


----------



## swandive33

I would like your opinion on this scarf I have won. I have never seen a plastic piece without the Burberry name before, and the pattern on the paper tag looks suspicious. Merry early Christmas!
Item Name: BURBERRY SCARF. BNWT. GENUINE. PINKS. MERINO CASHMERE
Item Number: 153277056334
Seller ID: mrstrunchbowl
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-SCARF-BNWT-GENUINE-PINKS-MERINO-CASHMERE-/15327705633


----------



## terite

swandive33 said:


> I would like your opinion on this scarf I have won. I have never seen a plastic piece without the Burberry name before, and the pattern on the paper tag looks suspicious. Merry early Christmas!
> Item Name: BURBERRY SCARF. BNWT. GENUINE. PINKS. MERINO CASHMERE
> Item Number: 153277056334
> Seller ID: mrstrunchbowl
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-SCARF-BNWT-GENUINE-PINKS-MERINO-CASHMERE-/15327705633
> View attachment 4287360
> View attachment 4287362
> View attachment 4287363
> View attachment 4287364
> View attachment 4287365
> View attachment 4287366


Paper tag and fabric tag and scarf look good. This is several years old - it might be unused, but not "new". It has an older blue plastic piece and cord. I remember this color.
t


----------



## Ciela

Dear Terite, I just won an auction for a Burberry scarf. I have purchased from this seller before with no issues but with Burberry scarves it's better to be safe. Does it have any red flags at first glance? I know there are some crucial pictures missing but I will be sure to post them when I receive the scarf. Thank you so much for your time. Happy Holidays!

Name: Burberry Camel check wool and silk scarf
seller: nwotoutlet
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1039C-NEW-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
number:  401663672832


----------



## terite

Ciela said:


> Dear Terite, I just won an auction for a Burberry scarf. I have purchased from this seller before with no issues but with Burberry scarves it's better to be safe. Does it have any red flags at first glance? I know there are some crucial pictures missing but I will be sure to post them when I receive the scarf. Thank you so much for your time. Happy Holidays!
> 
> Name: Burberry Camel check wool and silk scarf
> seller: nwotoutlet
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1039C-NEW-Burberry-Camel-Check-Wool-and-Silk-Scarf-/401663672832?autorefresh=true&nma=true&si=1XQDvpfaR%2FfmFAq5BZ0oc4uyyHU%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> number:  401663672832


No red flags - send the additional photos when you get them.
t


----------



## Jmsch

Please authenticate 

Burberry Nova shoulder bag/tote
Seller mpishkin15
I am unable to post the pictures from Poshmark, but here’s the link. 
https://bnc.lt/focc/AzrrJxQEWS


----------



## terite

Jmsch said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Burberry Nova shoulder bag/tote
> Seller mpishkin15
> I am unable to post the pictures from Poshmark, but here’s the link.
> https://bnc.lt/focc/AzrrJxQEWS


We like to see the Made in Stamp. No red flags though - 
t


----------



## CricketShops

Merry Christmas Happy Holidays! Please authenticate my Christmas present? This THE bag of my dreams! It is used and from eBay. 

Burberry Bridle House Check Orchard Bag

Thanks so much!


----------



## CricketShops

CricketShops said:


> Merry Christmas Happy Holidays! Please authenticate my Christmas present? This THE bag of my dreams! It is used and from eBay.
> 
> Burberry Bridle House Check Orchard Bag
> 
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4288670
> View attachment 4288671
> View attachment 4288672
> View attachment 4288673
> View attachment 4288674
> View attachment 4288675
> View attachment 4288676
> View attachment 4288677


Missed a pic!
Burberry Bridle House Check Orchard Bag


----------



## terite

CricketShops said:


> Merry Christmas Happy Holidays! Please authenticate my Christmas present? This THE bag of my dreams! It is used and from eBay.
> 
> Burberry Bridle House Check Orchard Bag
> 
> Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4288670
> View attachment 4288671
> View attachment 4288672
> View attachment 4288673
> View attachment 4288674
> View attachment 4288675
> View attachment 4288676
> View attachment 4288677


Send photos of all of the pages of the content tag, the inside of the bag - any embossed hardware, the zipper.
t


----------



## CricketShops

terite said:


> Send photos of all of the pages of the content tag, the inside of the bag - any embossed hardware, the zipper.
> t



Please find the attached photos. Thank you!


----------



## terite

CricketShops said:


> Please find the attached photos. Thank you!
> View attachment 4289244
> View attachment 4289245
> View attachment 4289246
> View attachment 4289247
> View attachment 4289248
> View attachment 4289249
> View attachment 4289250


Oh, great job with the photos - nice and clear and close.
genuine
t


----------



## CricketShops

terite said:


> Oh, great job with the photos - nice and clear and close.
> genuine
> t



Oh yay, great news! I appreciate you taking the time to look at my bag. Thank you very much 

Carissa


----------



## terite

CricketShops said:


> Oh yay, great news! I appreciate you taking the time to look at my bag. Thank you very much
> 
> Carissa


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Jmsch

terite said:


> We like to see the Made in Stamp. No red flags though -
> t


Thank you. I figured out how to post pictures.


----------



## terite

CricketShops said:


> Oh yay, great news! I appreciate you taking the time to look at my bag. Thank you very much
> 
> Carissa


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Jmsch said:


> Thank you. I figured out how to post pictures.


Sorry - photos are too blurry/dark for me to say. Try again
t


----------



## ppppppp77

Hi there - very much appreciate the helpful people here. Have read for a while but first post - if someone can help with thoughts on if this is authentic that would be great? These are the only photos I have available as considering the purchase at the moment.

Many thanks for the help!


----------



## terite

ppppppp77 said:


> Hi there - very much appreciate the helpful people here. Have read for a while but first post - if someone can help with thoughts on if this is authentic that would be great? These are the only photos I have available as considering the purchase at the moment.
> 
> Many thanks for the help!


I would need to see clear, straight on photos of the content tags all pages, the tag at the neck, back of the collar and a button.
Fake trench coats are everywhere - scarves and trench coats are faked all over the place lately. 
I would not buy a trench/scarf without seeing all the details.
t


----------



## ppppppp77

Thank you for the info, will endeavor to get further pics. Appreciate your help!


----------



## Babybee2010

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-B...=item1ef175d4a2:g:a9MAAOSwRjxb7GYU:rk:11:pf:0

Authentic or not??  Thank you for your help.


----------



## terite

Babybee2010 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-B...=item1ef175d4a2:g:a9MAAOSwRjxb7GYU:rk:11:pf:0
> 
> Authentic or not??  Thank you for your help.


Would need to see all tags and labels close up and straight on
t


----------



## RAH112

Hi,

I purchased a Burberry continental wallet from ebay and wanted to know if sone can authenticate it for me.

Says made in Moldova
Serial Number : MDTITSIC70CHI


----------



## terite

RAH112 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a Burberry continental wallet from ebay and wanted to know if sone can authenticate it for me.
> 
> Says made in Moldova
> Serial Number : MDTITSIC70CHI


Send a photo showing the zipper and the inside lining - and tags inside?
t


----------



## RAH112

Hi, yes I have provided the images which are above.

Thanks


----------



## Jodiehc90

Hello!
Please may someone take a look at my recent purchase? I bought this as an impulse buy and just wanted to check... I have a couple of doubts, such as the tag inside and the belt stitching. 

Thank you for your time!

Here is the link to the original listing:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113443221071

And some additional/close up pictures:


----------



## terite

Jodiehc90 said:


> Hello!
> Please may someone take a look at my recent purchase? I bought this as an impulse buy and just wanted to check... I have a couple of doubts, such as the tag inside and the belt stitching.
> 
> Thank you for your time!
> 
> Here is the link to the original listing:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113443221071
> 
> And some additional/close up pictures:


looks ok
t


----------



## Jodiehc90

terite said:


> looks ok
> t


Ah great ! Thank you so much terite!


----------



## terite

Jodiehc90 said:


> Ah great ! Thank you so much terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Xlusiv

Can anyone tell me if this is real or fake?




I got a feeling that it's fake because it's crooked stitched. 
But you never know.
Appreciate feedback


----------



## Babybee2010

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item4b5a0d7d13:g:vUcAAOSwUlFcLdqW:rk:12:pf:0


Real or fake????


----------



## Giuppe1

Hi Terite, how are you? I hope you could help me to autheticate this trench. I hope the photos are enough, because I think the seller provided me already his best photos. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Giuppe1




----------



## Giuppe1

Please, ignore my last two post. I found a better one, these are the photos, thanks!


----------



## Mollieb13

Can someone please help me identify if this is authentic? The seams are making me skeptical but everything else makes me think it’s not... if anyone could help me please let me know what you think


----------



## Mollieb13

Here are some photos of my bag but I’m skeptical is real, if anyone knows, please let me know!


----------



## terite

Babybee2010 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...=item4b5a0d7d13:g:vUcAAOSwUlFcLdqW:rk:12:pf:0
> 
> 
> Real or fake????


I think fake - can't see any tags/labels in detail though - seller has no feedback that is recent, is selling duplicates and doesn't show any details of the bag - red flags for me.
t


----------



## terite

Xlusiv said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is real or fake?
> View attachment 4295289
> View attachment 4295288
> View attachment 4295290
> 
> I got a feeling that it's fake because it's crooked stitched.
> But you never know.
> Appreciate feedback


Oh I see - the stitching is really bad - and the alignment is really odd, but the interior tags look like vintage (about year 2000) tags. What is that tag beside the interior Blue tag?
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> View attachment 4295915
> View attachment 4295916
> View attachment 4295917
> View attachment 4295918
> View attachment 4295919
> View attachment 4295920
> View attachment 4295921
> View attachment 4295922


I really like to see the content tag that says "Burberry"
t


----------



## terite

Mollieb13 said:


> View attachment 4296223
> View attachment 4296225
> View attachment 4296202
> View attachment 4296208
> View attachment 4296213
> View attachment 4296215
> View attachment 4296216
> View attachment 4296220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some photos of my bag but I’m skeptical is real, if anyone knows, please let me know!


It is authentic from about year 2000
t


----------



## Mollieb13

Are you sure? The seams don’t align? 


terite said:


> It is authentic from about year 2000
> t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Please, ignore my last two post. I found a better one, these are the photos, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296142
> View attachment 4296143
> View attachment 4296144
> View attachment 4296145
> View attachment 4296146
> View attachment 4296147
> View attachment 4296148
> View attachment 4296150
> View attachment 4296151


This looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Mollieb13 said:


> Are you sure? The seams don’t align?


Positive on that one - vintage nova check.
t
Here is a similar one on ebay
https://www.ebay.ie/itm/Authentic-Vintage-Burberry-Nova-Check-Small-Tote-Handbag-Purse-/112808086916

For some - this was what our first Burberry bag looked like. lol


----------



## terite

RAH112 said:


> Hi, yes I have provided the images which are above.
> 
> Thanks


No red flags for me.
t


----------



## Locicerocarla

Hi can someone please tell me if this is authentic
Any help you can give me is greatly appreciated


----------



## Locicerocarla

Please please can someone authenticate this for me
Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## BiBiQ

Hi. Happy Holidays! Please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf sold by lion7890 on eBay. I bid on it, but now I am very skeptical of it. I have only 30 days to return it to the sender, but it has not arrived it. Thanks in advance.

link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-T...qAvoJGAmjE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## Babybee2010

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2018-1590-...246635?hash=item1a68f834eb:g:KpIAAOSwhEhcCjqs

@terite Can you look at this, real or fake?? Thank you in advance


----------



## Giuppe1

terite said:


> This looks good.
> t


Thank you very much terite. First you saved me two years ago when I bought for error a fake scarf, then thanks to you I have bought my first Burberry original scarf, and now even the trench. Your help is really appreciated, I will send you more detailed photos when the trench arrives.


----------



## Giuppe1

terite said:


> This looks good.
> t


Oh, and if I don't disturb I would like to ask you also two other questions:
1) It's the man version, I am right? I checked and this should be the man version.
2) Just for curiosity, the other trench was authentic? Thanks a lot.


----------



## tuna lala

Mollieb13 said:


> Are you sure? The seams don’t align?


I second this. Authentic no question, correct font and hardware. Lining looks good. And vintage too, great find.


----------



## Giuppe1

Hi again, I found this scarf! I would really appreciate an opinion on it. Thanks.


----------



## Giuppe1




----------



## Nerdypurp

Hello,  Help plzzz
Item name -Burberry haymarket hobo- but not sure
Seller - Therealreal.com
Link- https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/burberry-haymarket-check-hobo-on8fQBqP--M
The bag quality is amazing but I’m not sure about how many knights should be on the bag. Do you think this bag is authentic and would you happen to know the name of this bag and possible size, like if it’s the medium one or the large one. Please help me get a piece of mind thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

Locicerocarla said:


> Please please can someone authenticate this for me
> Your help is greatly appreciated


Fake
t


----------



## terite

BiBiQ said:


> Hi. Happy Holidays! Please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf sold by lion7890 on eBay. I bid on it, but now I am very skeptical of it. I have only 30 days to return it to the sender, but it has not arrived it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-The-Classic-Check-Cashmere-Scarf-/163449358373?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=NSaXMTmM5UqZ22iE1qAvoJGAmjE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


The pictures are far away and no detail - I would not have bid because the color looks off on a few things.
Send photos when you get the item - you will have 30 days.
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Thank you very much terite. First you saved me two years ago when I bought for error a fake scarf, then thanks to you I have bought my first Burberry original scarf, and now even the trench. Your help is really appreciated, I will send you more detailed photos when the trench arrives.


Happy to help.
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Oh, and if I don't disturb I would like to ask you also two other questions:
> 1) It's the man version, I am right? I checked and this should be the man version.
> 2) Just for curiosity, the other trench was authentic? Thanks a lot.


I don't know - you can tell if it a men's by the sizing - except that might not be true in European sizes. Get someone to try it on - that is the best advice that I have.
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> View attachment 4299572
> View attachment 4299573
> View attachment 4299574
> View attachment 4299575
> View attachment 4299576
> View attachment 4299570
> View attachment 4299571


Need a clear straight on/laid flat photo of the first page of the content tag, and the main label.
t


----------



## terite

Nerdypurp said:


> View attachment 4301119
> View attachment 4301120
> View attachment 4301121
> View attachment 4301122
> View attachment 4301123
> View attachment 4301124
> View attachment 4301125
> View attachment 4301126
> View attachment 4301127
> View attachment 4301119
> View attachment 4301120
> View attachment 4301121
> View attachment 4301122
> View attachment 4301123
> View attachment 4301124
> View attachment 4301125
> View attachment 4301126
> View attachment 4301127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,  Help plzzz
> Item name -Burberry haymarket hobo- but not sure
> Seller - Therealreal.com
> Link- https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/burberry-haymarket-check-hobo-on8fQBqP--M
> The bag quality is amazing but I’m not sure about how many knights should be on the bag. Do you think this bag is authentic and would you happen to know the name of this bag and possible size, like if it’s the medium one or the large one. Please help me get a piece of mind thanks in advance.


You can't see the details on the site unless you sign up  - the bag looks off to me. I like to see the front and back of a bag to see the pattern alignment - this is not shown. I think the real real got fooled on this one.
t


----------



## Nerdypurp

terite said:


> You can't see the details on the site unless you sign up  - the bag looks off to me. I like to see the front and back of a bag to see the pattern alignment - this is not shown. I think the real real got fooled on this one.
> t



Here is the front and the back


----------



## Nerdypurp




----------



## BiBiQ

terite said:


> The pictures are far away and no detail - I would not have bid because the color looks off on a few things.
> Send photos when you get the item - you will have 30 days.
> t



Thanks so much for replying! I just contacted eBay cause I saw a different seller with the same item and same photos, but eBay couldn't do anything about it. I am just going to send it back to the seller and hopefully, eBay can guarantee it so I don't have to pay for the shipping. It was very sketchy cause the item location, account location, and shipping area was different.


----------



## terite

BiBiQ said:


> Thanks so much for replying! I just contacted eBay cause I saw a different seller with the same item and same photos, but eBay couldn't do anything about it. I am just going to send it back to the seller and hopefully, eBay can guarantee it so I don't have to pay for the shipping. It was very sketchy cause the item location, account location, and shipping area was different.


Anyone who sells Burberry should clearly show all tags and labels in clear detail, front and back of the bag - it is in their best interest to show that their item is LEGIT. So when I see sketchy photos and no details ?? That is a red flag for me.
t


----------



## terite

Nerdypurp said:


> View attachment 4301830
> View attachment 4301831
> View attachment 4301832
> View attachment 4301830
> View attachment 4301831
> View attachment 4301832


Serial numbers do not match - no clear photo of the embossed name on the front, stamp looks iffy. 
t


----------



## Nerdypurp

terite said:


> Serial numbers do not match - no clear photo of the embossed name on the front, stamp looks iffy.
> t



It may be I need to take better pics, but what serial number I have behind the made in Italy sign is ITPELIL146SANT and when looking it up the bag I have comes up, it’s being Authenticated by a third party place now so we shall see thanks tho!!


----------



## terite

Nerdypurp said:


> It may be I need to take better pics, but what serial number I have behind the made in Italy sign is ITPELIL146SANT and when looking it up the bag I have comes up, it’s being Authenticated by a third party place now so we shall see thanks tho!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Giuppe1

terite said:


> Need a clear straight on/laid flat photo of the first page of the content tag, and the main label.
> t


Here they are! Thanks a lot.


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> View attachment 4302525
> View attachment 4302526
> View attachment 4302527
> View attachment 4302528
> 
> Here they are! Thanks a lot.


I need a real close up on that first page of the content tag that says "Burberry"
t


----------



## sky1982

eBay item number: 223311238494     is this authenticate?


----------



## sky1982

https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Wallet-5bcca7c9c9bf5000c47d91f3 is this authenticate?


----------



## Babybee2010

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2018-1590-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

@terite  Real??


----------



## terite

sky1982 said:


> eBay item number: 223311238494     is this authenticate?


This link does not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

Babybee2010 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2018-1590-00-BURBERRY-Vintage-Check-Sailing-Canvas-Rucksack-Backpack-Travel-Bag/113430246635?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> @terite  Real??


Would need to see the serial number
t


----------



## terite

No


Babybee2010 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2018-1590-00-BURBERRY-Vintage-Check-Sailing-Canvas-Rucksack-Backpack-Travel-Bag/113430246635?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> @terite  Real??


not sure - would need to see the zipper pull, better shot of the lining - tags and labels. t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Would need to see the serial number
> t


no red flags though


----------



## Giuppe1

terite said:


> I need a real close up on that first page of the content tag that says "Burberry"
> t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> View attachment 4303284


No the content tag one, lying flat, close up - says "Burberry"
t


----------



## rockwell1234

Hi can someone authenticate this Burberry jacket from Facebook marketplace


Item Name: Burberry short toggle wool coat?
Item Number: ROSCPAN204VRA
Seller ID: Margaret Roman https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001222960847
Link: she removed it from marketplace when I started talking to her...kind of suspicious 


The price is currently $50 and I have yet been able to verify if it was authentic or not.

Please help! Thanks and have a great day


----------



## terite

rockwell1234 said:


> Hi can someone authenticate this Burberry jacket from Facebook marketplace
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry short toggle wool coat?
> Item Number: ROSCPAN204VRA
> Seller ID: Margaret Roman https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001222960847
> Link: she removed it from marketplace when I started talking to her...kind of suspicious
> 
> 
> The price is currently $50 and I have yet been able to verify if it was authentic or not.
> 
> Please help! Thanks and have a great day


I like to be able to see the label at the neck
no red flags for me so far though
t


----------



## rockwell1234

terite said:


> I like to be able to see the label at the neck
> no red flags for me so far though
> t


Here it is!


----------



## terite

rockwell1234 said:


> Here it is!


Looks good - genuine
t


----------



## rockwell1234

terite said:


> Looks good - genuine
> t


Sounds great! Thanks so much T!


----------



## terite

rockwell1234 said:


> Sounds great! Thanks so much T!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## Bagzndogz

Hi y’all. I’m new to Burberry so I’m hoping to get some opinions on this bag I bought from eBay.  

Item name: official name is unknown
Item #: 382685309354
Seller ID: Scottsdaleclothing
Link: could not get link to work but item number is still current

Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

Bagzndogz said:


> Hi y’all. I’m new to Burberry so I’m hoping to get some opinions on this bag I bought from eBay.
> 
> Item name: official name is unknown
> Item #: 382685309354
> Seller ID: Scottsdaleclothing
> Link: could not get link to work but item number is still current
> 
> Thank you so much!


I can't find it - can't tell from the seller's items either - we need photos
t


----------



## Bagzndogz

terite said:


> I can't find it - can't tell from the seller's items either - we need photos
> t


Ok thank you. I'll take some pics. I was able to get the link. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...-Tote-Duffel-/382685309354?txnId=946605820025

I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Bagzndogz

Bagzndogz said:


> Ok thank you. I'll take some pics. I was able to get the link. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...-Tote-Duffel-/382685309354?txnId=946605820025
> 
> I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## terite

Bagzndogz said:


> View attachment 4303889
> View attachment 4303890
> View attachment 4303892
> View attachment 4303893


Post clearer photos of the strap, both zipper pulls, Made in tag, burberry tag, snap
t


----------



## rockwell1234

terite said:


> You are welcome!
> t


Do you know when this jacket was made or how much it is worth?


----------



## speranza134

Hi! Could someone help me authenticate these 2 items? I have tried to do it myself and think this is genuine but if someone can confirm that’d be super helpful 
Item name:Burberry camel scarf 
Item number:401683594961
Seller id:leamitc_64
eBay link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/401683594961


Item name:genuine Burberry camel  check
Item number:123590438995
Seller id:b.a.e.watch
eBay link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123590438995


----------



## terite

speranza134 said:


> Hi! Could someone help me authenticate these 2 items? I have tried to do it myself and think this is genuine but if someone can confirm that’d be super helpful
> Item name:Burberry camel scarf
> Item number:401683594961
> Seller id:leamitc_64
> eBay link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/401683594961
> 
> 
> Item name:genuine Burberry camel  check
> Item number:123590438995
> Seller id:b.a.e.watch
> eBay link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123590438995


Without clear and close and laid flat photos of the tags and labels (especially content tags in this case), we cannot say. Also entire scarf laid flat.
t


----------



## terite

rockwell1234 said:


> Do you know when this jacket was made or how much it is worth?


Could be almost ten years old - we cannot comment on price/value here - everything is relative.
t


----------



## speranza134

terite said:


> Without clear and close and laid flat photos of the tags and labels (especially content tags in this case), we cannot say. Also entire scarf laid flat.
> t



Thanks t. I’ll post some more pictures as soon as I get the item.


----------



## Bagzndogz

terite said:


> Post clearer photos of the strap, both zipper pulls, Made in tag, burberry tag, snap
> t


----------



## terite

Bagzndogz said:


> View attachment 4304448
> View attachment 4304449
> View attachment 4304450
> View attachment 4304451
> View attachment 4304452
> View attachment 4304453
> View attachment 4304454


These photos look good
t


----------



## Bagzndogz

terite said:


> These photos look good
> t


Thank you so much! This bag doesn't have a serial number so that's mostly why I was wondering. 
B


----------



## terite

Bagzndogz said:


> Thank you so much! This bag doesn't have a serial number so that's mostly why I was wondering.
> B


You are welcome - it is too old to have a serial number.
Serial numbers came later.
t


----------



## Giuppe1

terite said:


> No the content tag one, lying flat, close up - says "Burberry"
> t


Sorry, my bad. Here they are!


----------



## Babybee2010

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113430246635   Please @terite what do you think? Real or fake??


----------



## gaditana

Hi Terite,
I picked this skirt up at the thrift store and hoping you can authenticate...thanks so much!!


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Sorry, my bad. Here they are!


Content tags look fake.
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Babybee2010 said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113430246635   Please @terite what do you think? Real or fake??


Everything looks good - no red flags.
t


----------



## terite

gaditana said:


> Hi Terite,
> I picked this skirt up at the thrift store and hoping you can authenticate...thanks so much!!


Genuine
t


----------



## DavidWFtr

Hey there could you please authenticate this cashmere scarf?
Have not bought it yet because I’m not sure it’s real. The price is only 144$.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Anneloesmarit

Hi all, 
Hope somebody can help me out! I bought this trench coat but I am not sure if it is real.


----------



## Babybee2010

terite said:


> Everything looks good - no red flags.
> t


So you are saying it’s authentic @terite


----------



## terite

DavidWFtr said:


> Hey there could you please authenticate this cashmere scarf?
> Have not bought it yet because I’m not sure it’s real. The price is only 144$.
> Thanks in advance


Looks good - you cannot tell by price - the fakes are often priced higher than the genuine/used ones on ebay - always a shock to me. 
t


----------



## DavidWFtr

terite said:


> Looks good - you cannot tell by price - the fakes are often priced higher than the genuine/used ones on ebay - always a shock to me.
> t


Alright really appreciate the quick answer. The only thing that made me worry is that I rarely see that kind of tag.


----------



## terite

DavidWFtr said:


> Alright really appreciate the quick answer. The only thing that made me worry is that I rarely see that kind of tag.


That is a common tag that is a few years old.
t


----------



## brittney8306

Hello! I am new to this forum as a poster, but have been a very long time lurker. My husband purchased me a Burberry Brit coat last year for Christmas, and I have been eyeing the Daylesmoore ever since I started doing my research. I didn't realize that it said Burberry only and the interior of the coat is different than any of the other "real" ones I've saw posted on Nordstrom, Bloomingdales, etc. and they all say that it is a Burberry Brit coat with a nova check liner completely different than this one. These are the only photos I have of it yet. Can you authenticate for me please? 

Item Name: Burberry daylesmoore coat
Item Number: 132904302514
Seller ID: 30582
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-D...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

brittney8306 said:


> Hello! I am new to this forum as a poster, but have been a very long time lurker. My husband purchased me a Burberry Brit coat last year for Christmas, and I have been eyeing the Daylesmoore ever since I started doing my research. I didn't realize that it said Burberry only and the interior of the coat is different than any of the other "real" ones I've saw posted on Nordstrom, Bloomingdales, etc. and they all say that it is a Burberry Brit coat with a nova check liner completely different than this one. These are the only photos I have of it yet. Can you authenticate for me please?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry daylesmoore coat
> Item Number: 132904302514
> Seller ID: 30582
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Daylesmoore-Wool-Blend-Double-Breasted-Trench-Coat-4-US/132904302514?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


need to see clear/close photos of all the details/tags/labels/buttons/pattern matching
t


----------



## brittney8306

terite said:


> need to see clear/close photos of all the details/tags/labels/buttons/pattern matching
> t


 Thank you for the fast response! Here’s some additional photos.


----------



## terite

brittney8306 said:


> View attachment 4306732
> View attachment 4306733
> View attachment 4306734
> View attachment 4306735
> View attachment 4306736
> View attachment 4306737
> View attachment 4306738
> View attachment 4306739
> View attachment 4306740
> View attachment 4306741
> 
> Thank you for the fast response! Here’s some additional photos.


All these photos look good
t


----------



## Babybee2010

@terite question...do the bags on the Burberry site differ from bags sold at stores like Bloomingdales or Neiman Marcus? Like different zipper pulls


----------



## terite

Babybee2010 said:


> @terite question...do the bags on the Burberry site differ from bags sold at stores like Bloomingdales or Neiman Marcus? Like different zipper pulls


A bag should be a bag - I have seen more than one release of a bag though, with minor changes. Burberry sells legit merchandise at certain licenced stores - like Bloomingdales/Holt Renfrew and Neiman Marcus. It might just be a season difference (like fall/spring).
t


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I have a question. About 8 years ago I bought a scarf from a website (don’t remember the name); however it was not an authorized dealer. I spent about $250 for it. At that time I wasn’t into designers and was ignorant with the fact that you should only buy designer goods from the designer or reputable dealers. It’s a scarf. Today I went through some of my stuff and saw it. Although I spent $250 at that time, I was going to toss it today, but was wondering if I could list it here to see if I can get an opinion. Thanks.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

don’t know why I had a double post???? (I actually got a strange message from this website.) Really strange.


----------



## terite

Johnpauliegal said:


> I have a question. About 8 years ago I bought a scarf from a website (don’t remember the name); however it was not an authorized dealer. I spent about $250 for it. At that time I wasn’t into designers and was ignorant with the fact that you should only buy designer goods from the designer or reputable dealers. It’s a scarf. Today I went through some of my stuff and saw it. Although I spent $250 at that time, I was going to toss it today, but was wondering if I could list it here to see if I can get an opinion. Thanks.


of course you can post it here - that is what this site is for - to authenticate items
We will let you know  - you want to know for sure when you are about to toss stuff
Well, I sell my Burberry onine - there are lots of legitimate sellers out there - just check here first - and don't judge by price. 
t


----------



## Johnpauliegal

terite said:


> of course you can post it here - that is what this site is for - to authenticate items
> We will let you know  - you want to know for sure when you are about to toss stuff
> Well, I sell my Burberry onine - there are lots of legitimate sellers out there - just check here first - and don't judge by price.
> t


Thank you so much. I really appreciate it. I notice pictures in the daylight are better for capturing true images. It’s twilight here now so I will post it tomorrow. 
Thanks again.
I wouldn’t want to wear a counterfeit scarf, so after knowing, I will toss it, if it’s fake of course.lol  Wouldn’t want to toss a genuine one.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

terite said:


> of course you can post it here - that is what this site is for - to authenticate items
> We will let you know  - you want to know for sure when you are about to toss stuff
> Well, I sell my Burberry onine - there are lots of legitimate sellers out there - just check here first - and don't judge by price.
> t



Ok this is the scarf. I never took off that hang tag but snipped of the other end which had a card. Unfortunately I don’t know what I did with the card. 

I wanted to post the pictures in daylight but it’s snowing. Unfortunately, I only have an iPhone to take pictures.

The length from the end of fringes is 69 inches. And the width is 12 inches. 









If the pictures aren’t good enough I will try going outside when it stops snowing. 

I want to wear the scarf, but since I only wear genuine stuff, I will toss it; or just take of the Burberry label and give it to hubby.  

These days they sell Burberry print scarves even at the dollar store. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## terite

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok this is the scarf. I never took off that hang tag but snipped of the other end which had a card. Unfortunately I don’t know what I did with the card.
> 
> I wanted to post the pictures in daylight but it’s snowing. Unfortunately, I only have an iPhone to take pictures.
> 
> The length from the end of fringes is 69 inches. And the width is 12 inches.
> 
> View attachment 4314280
> View attachment 4314281
> View attachment 4314282
> View attachment 4314283
> 
> View attachment 4314285
> 
> 
> If the pictures aren’t good enough I will try going outside when it stops snowing.
> 
> I want to wear the scarf, but since I only wear genuine stuff, I will toss it; or just take of the Burberry label and give it to hubby.
> 
> These days they sell Burberry print scarves even at the dollar store.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


Sorry - it is a fake one. 
t


----------



## Johnpauliegal

terite said:


> Sorry - it is a fake one.
> t


Thank you for taking the time to look at it.   It’s greatly appreciated. I’m snipping off the Burberry tag and throwing it on the coat rack because I plan on putting it on a snowman when we get a lot of snow. 

I love making snowman’s. Haven’t gotten much snow yet to make one though.


----------



## terite

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you for taking the time to look at it.   It’s greatly appreciated. I’m snipping off the Burberry tag and throwing it on the coat rack because I plan on putting it on a snowman when we get a lot of snow.
> 
> I love making snowman’s. Haven’t gotten much snow yet to make one though.


You are welcome
t


----------



## zakeya

Item Name:B*URBERRY LONDON WOMENS LONG BELTED BUTTON DOWN TRENCH COAT BEIGE SIZE MEDIUM*

Item Number: 
382723114279
Seller ID: 
linda*s***stuff
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
Comment: I won the auction but just wanted to make sure before shipment. the other thing, I just can't figure out what style it is? Chelsea..etc any tips? d they all have to have a tag that says what style? or can I tell by the design itself

thanks so much in advance


----------



## terite

zakeya said:


> Item Name:B*URBERRY LONDON WOMENS LONG BELTED BUTTON DOWN TRENCH COAT BEIGE SIZE MEDIUM*
> 
> Item Number:
> 382723114279
> Seller ID:
> linda*s***stuff
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-London-Womens-Long-Belted-Button-Down-Trench-Coat-Beige-Size-Medium/382723114279?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
> Comment: I won the auction but just wanted to make sure before shipment. the other thing, I just can't figure out what style it is? Chelsea..etc any tips? d they all have to have a tag that says what style? or can I tell by the design itself
> 
> thanks so much in advance


Looks good -  slightly older style (by the age of the tags)
t


----------



## zakeya

terite said:


> Looks good -  slightly older style (by the age of the tags)
> t


thaaaaank you soooo much
is there any clue about how old and what style it is?
sorry for the many questions...I really appreciate your help


----------



## terite

zakeya said:


> thaaaaank you soooo much
> is there any clue about how old and what style it is?
> sorry for the many questions...I really appreciate your help


You are welcome - sorry I don't know the name 
t


----------



## brittney8306

Looking at this coat- I want to purchase but is this coat similar to the sandringham and is it real? 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Trench-Coat-5c438834619745d522f76001


----------



## jacico

Can you kindly take a look at this one when you have a moment? Thank you, in advance! ❤️

post 1 of 2


----------



## jacico

Post 2 of 2 (more pics): 

Thanks again!


----------



## terite

brittney8306 said:


> View attachment 4315616
> View attachment 4315617
> View attachment 4315615
> View attachment 4315614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at this coat- I want to purchase but is this coat similar to the sandringham and is it real?
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Trench-Coat-5c438834619745d522f76001


It is Burberry Brit - genuine.
I do not know how it compares to the Sandringham.
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Post 2 of 2 (more pics):
> 
> Thanks again!


genuine
t


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you so much, terite! ❤️ Have a wonderful day!


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Thank you so much, terite! ❤️ Have a wonderful day!


You are welcome
t


----------



## brittney8306

terite said:


> It is Burberry Brit - genuine.
> I do not know how it compares to the Sandringham.
> t


Thank you so much!! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## terite

brittney8306 said:


> Thank you so much!! I really appreciate your help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## isntshelovely

I purchased this coat and LOVE it but wanted to make sure it was authentic. I paid Real Authentication site to verify it's authenticity and they say it's fake, but then I saw a lot of reviews that said they aren't as good at authenticating as other sites. I'm stuck! Can anyone take a look and let me know if this coat is legit? Thank you


----------



## terite

isntshelovely said:


> I purchased this coat and LOVE it but wanted to make sure it was authentic. I paid Real Authentication site to verify it's authenticity and they say it's fake, but then I saw a lot of reviews that said they aren't as good at authenticating as other sites. I'm stuck! Can anyone take a look and let me know if this coat is legit? Thank you


OMG - Real Authentication said that was fake? Clearly not - tis a vintage coat - about year 2000. 
Genuine
t


----------



## isntshelovely

terite said:


> OMG - Real Authentication said that was fake? Clearly not - tis a vintage coat - about year 2000.
> Genuine
> t


OMG! Well, I'm so glad I asked here. I can't believe I paid them $15 to get it wrong...ugh. Thank you so much for taking a look at it.


----------



## terite

isntshelovely said:


> OMG! Well, I'm so glad I asked here. I can't believe I paid them $15 to get it wrong...ugh. Thank you so much for taking a look at it.


oh - very identifiable coat for me - but I am a bit vintage fan - haha - I have loved Burberry since the days when Grandpa was the only guy wearing a Burberry scarf. Ha.


----------



## Ladybag2016

Hi, i am hoping somebody could check the authenticity of this burberry size small banner bag? Found this on kijiji. Local buy and sell group here in Canada. Thanks


----------



## cjgirl80

Hi terite, 
I would really appreciate your expertise on this. 
This scarf is from Poshmark and as soon as I touched the scarf my alarms went off. 
Here are the pictures:


----------



## cjgirl80

cjgirl80 said:


> Hi terite,
> I would really appreciate your expertise on this.
> This scarf is from Poshmark and as soon as I touched the scarf my alarms went off.
> Here are the pictures:


This is supposed to be an infinity scarf, silk on one side and wool on the other. Both sides feel synthetic to me. 
Thank you for your time!


----------



## Giuppe1

Hi! I bought a trench through a famous second hand website (they should authenticate it). In the meanwhile I have a question: this is a new logo trench as you can see.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I was looking for the tag, and I noticed this has exactly this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 , but looking on the internet I found only new logo versions with this tag
	

		
			
		

		
	



Is this a bad signal? I can still block the payment. Thanks.


----------



## Giuppe1

Also, I would really appreciate an opinion on the photo of the logo. To me the “in” seems slightly different. I know it’s only a photo, but it’s just to understand if I can continue the transaction or not. Thanks.


----------



## terite

Ladybag2016 said:


> Hi, i am hoping somebody could check the authenticity of this burberry size small banner bag? Found this on kijiji. Local buy and sell group here in Canada. Thanks


I would need to see the tags and labels and inside of the bag, the zippers close up.
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Hi! I bought a trench through a famous second hand website (they should authenticate it). In the meanwhile I have a question: this is a new logo trench as you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for the tag, and I noticed this has exactly this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but looking on the internet I found only new logo versions with this tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317719
> 
> Is this a bad signal? I can still block the payment. Thanks.


So - I am not sure what the question is - both content tags show the first page only - both first pages look ok. Why not send all the photos.
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Also, I would really appreciate an opinion on the photo of the logo. To me the “in” seems slightly different. I know it’s only a photo, but it’s just to understand if I can continue the transaction or not. Thanks.


The label that you have shown (the big label at the neck) has been faked so well that you can't tell anymore by just that one tag. The content tags are really important to look at - as are the shape/cut/style/neck/seams of the trench.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> The label that you have shown (the big label at the neck) has been faked so well that you can't tell anymore by just that one tag. The content tags are really important to look at - as are the shape/cut/style/neck/seams of the trench.
> t


When the first super faked trench coats came out I was shocked to see that the neck tag had been faked so well - I mean, it is the most detailed tag ever made. 
t


----------



## Giuppe1

terite said:


> When the first super faked trench coats came out I was shocked to see that the neck tag had been faked so well - I mean, it is the most detailed tag ever made.
> t


I didn’t post other photos because there weren’t enough and I couldn’t ask for more, but the seller looked legit, the website should autheticate the product, so I tried and I payed through PayPal for have an additional protection. Once it arrives I will post all the photos, in the meanwhile thanks a lot for the preliminary opinion.


----------



## Mafa

Hi. 

I am thinking about buying this Burberry Sandringham coat. 

I’ve actually made an appointment to pick it up today by a local Burberry store. Do you think it is possible to bring the coat inside to make sure it is authentic? The woman that is selling it bought it of an auction so she doesn’t have the original receipt. 

But from other Burberry items that I bought in store I know that I can get the receipt if I go to a Burberry store, are there any product codes or serial number on the heritage trenches? I don’t know if they need a serial number of if they can look it up by name. 
This one is with tags and all, so I’m really hoping that this is authentic. 

Providing pictures below. 

Kind regards


----------



## PLP2017

Hi, please could you authenticate this wallet for me:

Item Name: BURBERRY ROSE PINK GRAINED LEATHER PORTER PURSE WALLET
Item Number: 273660132312
Seller ID: https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/olgailikeshops?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY...epid=0&hash=item3fb76a3bd8:g:sGMAAOSwAx9cNmUA

Thank you!! X


----------



## terite

cjgirl80 said:


> This is supposed to be an infinity scarf, silk on one side and wool on the other. Both sides feel synthetic to me.
> Thank you for your time!


Nothing is as good as "feeling" for the fabric content. Send a photo of the other side(s) of the content tag, the other Burberry tag
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> I didn’t post other photos because there weren’t enough and I couldn’t ask for more, but the seller looked legit, the website should autheticate the product, so I tried and I payed through PayPal for have an additional protection. Once it arrives I will post all the photos, in the meanwhile thanks a lot for the preliminary opinion.


Good idea - you are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Mafa said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am thinking about buying this Burberry Sandringham coat.
> 
> I’ve actually made an appointment to pick it up today by a local Burberry store. Do you think it is possible to bring the coat inside to make sure it is authentic? The woman that is selling it bought it of an auction so she doesn’t have the original receipt.
> 
> But from other Burberry items that I bought in store I know that I can get the receipt if I go to a Burberry store, are there any product codes or serial number on the heritage trenches? I don’t know if they need a serial number of if they can look it up by name.
> This one is with tags and all, so I’m really hoping that this is authentic.
> 
> Providing pictures below.
> 
> Kind regards


I don't know what the Burberry store is likely to do - there will be a serial number on the content tag. Your photos look good - why is the neck so small or is it just the photo?
t


----------



## terite

PLP2017 said:


> Hi, please could you authenticate this wallet for me:
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY ROSE PINK GRAINED LEATHER PORTER PURSE WALLET
> Item Number: 273660132312
> Seller ID: https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/olgailikeshops?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY...epid=0&hash=item3fb76a3bd8:g:sGMAAOSwAx9cNmUA
> 
> Thank you!! X


Wallet - looks good.
t


----------



## PLP2017

terite said:


> Wallet - looks good.
> t


Thank you!


----------



## Mafa

terite said:


> I don't know what the Burberry store is likely to do - there will be a serial number on the content tag. Your photos look good - why is the neck so small or is it just the photo?
> t


Thank you for your reply. 

I’m not sure, I just figured that the hijab took too much space so the neck appears smaller than usual?

My sister brought her to the local Burberry store and the SA looked at the coat and said that the dust bag is exactly as the one they sell and the overall look of the jacket seemed authentic. But no recipt to be found.. and they couldn’t look it up as she had no idea who originally bought it.

I’ve got additional pictures of the tags if that helps?


----------



## jacico

Hello again, Would you kindly take a look at this Kensington when you have a moment? Let me know if I missed any pics (and please excuse my yucky thumb - cooking accident ). Thank you, in advance ❤️

Post 1 of 3


----------



## jacico

jacico said:


> Hello again, Would you kindly take a look at this Kensington when you have a moment? Let me know if I missed any pics (and please excuse my yucky thumb - cooking accident ). Thank you, in advance ❤️
> 
> Post 1 of 3



Post 2 of 3: Additional pics


----------



## jacico

jacico said:


> Post 2 of 3: Additional pics



Post 3 of 3: Final pics


----------



## terite

PLP2017 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

Mafa said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I’m not sure, I just figured that the hijab took too much space so the neck appears smaller than usual?
> 
> My sister brought her to the local Burberry store and the SA looked at the coat and said that the dust bag is exactly as the one they sell and the overall look of the jacket seemed authentic. But no recipt to be found.. and they couldn’t look it up as she had no idea who originally bought it.
> 
> I’ve got additional pictures of the tags if that helps?


All of the photos look good. Yes, the scarf takes up room - you are right. Send photos of all pages of the content tag.
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Post 3 of 3: Final pics


This looks good.
t


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> This looks good.
> t



You are wonderful! Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> You are wonderful! Thank you so much! ❤️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## BlueCherry

Hi terite, would you mind giving your opinion on this scarf I just received please ...





































Many thanks [emoji4]


----------



## terite

BlueCherry said:


> Hi terite, would you mind giving your opinion on this scarf I just received please ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks [emoji4]


Looks good.
t


----------



## BlueCherry

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



Thank you


----------



## amypatricia

Hi!
My boyfriend bought this for me on Poshmark for Christmas but I can’t find anything on the internet regarding the name of the bag. I managed to track down the listing, was wondering if anyone has any info on this bag?

https://bnc.lt/focc/1Yb5XwWzIT

Thanks!


----------



## speranza134

Hi can someone help me authenticate this Burberry scarf please? Let me know if more pictures are needed


----------



## terite

BlueCherry said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

speranza134 said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this Burberry scarf please? Let me know if more pictures are needed


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

amypatricia said:


> Hi!
> My boyfriend bought this for me on Poshmark for Christmas but I can’t find anything on the internet regarding the name of the bag. I managed to track down the listing, was wondering if anyone has any info on this bag?
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/1Yb5XwWzIT
> 
> Thanks!


Post a photo of the Made in tag and the serial number
t


----------



## PMehlsen

Hi, I need some advice from experienced eyes, please 

I just bought this lovely camel check scarf on Ebay to be used as a gift. Before buying, I looked at all the tips and hints on how to spot a fake, but after receiving it, I am still a little unsure.
What are your thoughts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## speranza134

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Thanks t


----------



## coffeepoweredhuman

Opinions on this vintage bag? I'm not super familiar with Burberry esp vintage, but the only thing that trips me out is that I couldn't find others with this same inside label, and there's no "made in."

Ignore the secondhand store's tag on the back. Thanks in advance!


----------



## amypatricia

terite said:


> Post a photo of the Made in tag and the serial number
> t


it's made in China!  and I can't find a serial # anywhere...


----------



## Lahambiee

Hello! I bought this at a second hand shop and double checked all the indicators but wanted to make sure. Please let me know if I need to provide more pictures.


----------



## terite

PMehlsen said:


> Hi, I need some advice from experienced eyes, please
> 
> I just bought this lovely camel check scarf on Ebay to be used as a gift. Before buying, I looked at all the tips and hints on how to spot a fake, but after receiving it, I am still a little unsure.
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Send the ebay link. Send photos of the labels take straight on/from above and up close. All four pages of the content tag and main label paper tags
> t


----------



## terite

coffeepoweredhuman said:


> Opinions on this vintage bag? I'm not super familiar with Burberry esp vintage, but the only thing that trips me out is that I couldn't find others with this same inside label, and there's no "made in."
> 
> Ignore the secondhand store's tag on the back. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319291
> View attachment 4319327
> View attachment 4319331
> View attachment 4319336
> View attachment 4319337
> View attachment 4319358
> View attachment 4319359
> View attachment 4319374
> View attachment 4319376


Fake
t


----------



## terite

amypatricia said:


> it's made in China!  and I can't find a serial # anywhere...
> View attachment 4319411


Serial number will be on the back of the Made in tag in this case - send a photo of that inside Burberry tag also.
t


----------



## terite

Lahambiee said:


> Hello! I bought this at a second hand shop and double checked all the indicators but wanted to make sure. Please let me know if I need to provide more pictures.
> 
> View attachment 4319762
> View attachment 4319763
> View attachment 4319764
> View attachment 4319765


genuine/t


----------



## Lahambiee

terite said:


> genuine/t



Thank you very much!


----------



## coffeepoweredhuman

terite said:


> Fake
> t



Aw man  I'm glad I asked here while I can still return it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## uysct

Dear authenticator, could you tell me whether this kensington trench coat in is authentic?












thanks!


----------



## amypatricia

terite said:


> Serial number will be on the back of the Made in tag in this case - send a photo of that inside Burberry tag also.
> t



Please let me know if you need better photos, thank you!!


----------



## terite

Lahambiee said:


> Thank you very much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

coffeepoweredhuman said:


> Aw man  I'm glad I asked here while I can still return it. Thanks for your help!


EXACTLY - check here first.
t


----------



## terite

uysct said:


> Dear authenticator, could you tell me whether this kensington trench coat in is authentic?
> View attachment 4320115
> 
> View attachment 4320116
> View attachment 4320117
> View attachment 4320119
> View attachment 4320120
> View attachment 4320121
> View attachment 4320122
> View attachment 4320123
> View attachment 4320124
> View attachment 4320125
> 
> thanks!


Serial number and all pages of the content tag please.
t


----------



## terite

amypatricia said:


> Please let me know if you need better photos, thank you!!


It is a genuine bag - a few years old.
I hope that helps.
t


----------



## uysct

terite said:


> Serial number and all pages of the content tag please.
> t


----------



## Mafa

terite said:


> All of the photos look good. Yes, the scarf takes up room - you are right. Send photos of all pages of the content tag.
> t



* The Burberry London tag was inside the pocket.


----------



## PMehlsen

Hi, I'm very sorry, but I didn't manage to reply to my own post, but this is related to post 12008.

Link to Ebay:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-CAMEL-CHECK-100-CASHMERE-SCARF-BNWT-TUBE-AUTHENTIC-UNISEX-GREAT-GIFT/223322300252?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Extra pictures below:












Again, many thanks for your input


----------



## terite

uysct said:


> View attachment 4320287
> View attachment 4320288
> View attachment 4320289
> View attachment 4320290
> View attachment 4320291
> View attachment 4320293
> View attachment 4320294
> View attachment 4320293
> View attachment 4320295
> View attachment 4320297
> View attachment 4320298


These photos look good.
t


----------



## terite

Mafa said:


> * The Burberry London tag was inside the pocket.


Photos look good.
t


----------



## terite

PMehlsen said:


> Hi, I'm very sorry, but I didn't manage to reply to my own post, but this is related to post 12008.
> 
> Link to Ebay:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-CAMEL-CHECK-100-CASHMERE-SCARF-BNWT-TUBE-AUTHENTIC-UNISEX-GREAT-GIFT/223322300252?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Extra pictures below:
> View attachment 4320374
> View attachment 4320375
> View attachment 4320376
> View attachment 4320377
> View attachment 4320378
> View attachment 4320379
> View attachment 4320380
> View attachment 4320381
> View attachment 4320382
> View attachment 4320383
> 
> 
> Again, many thanks for your input


The Burberry listing shows TWO scarves, then two stock photos - this is a red flag for me. See how in one photo the tag is near the black stripe - the other photo shows the tag near the red stripe.
The content tags look off to me. The paper tags look off to me also - I can't see a clear straight on photo of the main Burberry tag.
t
PS: the seller has multiples - this is also a concern - also the seller has a negative comment for selling fake cufflinks - and lists multiples of this item also.


----------



## Mafa

terite said:


> Photos look good.
> t



Thank you ☺️


----------



## terite

Mafa said:


> Thank you ☺️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## uysct

terite said:


> These photos look good.
> t



Also from me, thank you very much for your trouble!


----------



## PMehlsen

terite said:


> The Burberry listing shows TWO scarves, then two stock photos - this is a red flag for me. See how in one photo the tag is near the black stripe - the other photo shows the tag near the red stripe.
> The content tags look off to me. The paper tags look off to me also - I can't see a clear straight on photo of the main Burberry tag.
> t
> PS: the seller has multiples - this is also a concern - also the seller has a negative comment for selling fake cufflinks - and lists multiples of this item also.



Thank you very much for your time! 
I will return the item to the seller. Not sure if I should alert Ebay about the possible fake though?

Best regards,
Peter Mehlsen


----------



## terite

uysct said:


> Also from me, thank you very much for your trouble!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

PMehlsen said:


> Thank you very much for your time!
> I will return the item to the seller. Not sure if I should alert Ebay about the possible fake though?
> 
> Best regards,
> Peter Mehlsen


If anyone on here is more experienced with returns through ebay - the last time, the best thing to do was to return the item as NOT as DESCRIBED. Then it is an automatic refund - but you have to pay return shipping.
Let us know how that works out.
t


----------



## Greenheart

Could someone please authenticate this? Bought it from a thrift store so I don’t know its name. I can’t seem to find a serial tag. TIA!


----------



## Je55

If you don't mind, could you let me know if this scarf is authentic?  My concern is that they are selling 3 that are BNWT, but they are different styles.  Thank you!

Item Name: New Burberry Navy Blue Half Mega Gauze Check Wool Silk Scarf $375
Item Number: 323661847286
Seller ID: mhw1215
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burber...847816?hash=item4b5bbfdd08:g:AowAAOSwO7dcBJDo


----------



## terite

Greenheart said:


> Could someone please authenticate this? Bought it from a thrift store so I don’t know its name. I can’t seem to find a serial tag. TIA!


Looks good - look for serial number in one of the card slots
t


----------



## terite

Je55 said:


> If you don't mind, could you let me know if this scarf is authentic?  My concern is that they are selling 3 that are BNWT, but they are different styles.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: New Burberry Navy Blue Half Mega Gauze Check Wool Silk Scarf $375
> Item Number: 323661847286
> Seller ID: mhw1215
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burber...847816?hash=item4b5bbfdd08:g:AowAAOSwO7dcBJDo


I don't know  - good for you to check out what else the seller has -some of the content tags are so blurry /fuzzy/ the text is not clear - that is putting me off.
t


----------



## Neekita

Need a legitcheck on this shirt, por favor --> https://www.grailed.com/listings/7960208-Burberry-Burberry-shirt

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Neekita




----------



## uysct

Can you check again, please?
The label says Stirling Trousers, but they're obviously suit trousers.
It seems very strange to me. What is your opinion?


----------



## uysct

… and the rest.
	

		
			
		

		
	














thanks!


----------



## uysct

And part two ...


----------



## uysct

and the rest of part two ...






That's it for today!
Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## terite

Neekita said:


> View attachment 4322086
> View attachment 4322087
> View attachment 4322088
> View attachment 4322089
> View attachment 4322090
> View attachment 4322091
> View attachment 4322092


Pictures are too small to tell
t


----------



## terite

uysct said:


> … and the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322369
> View attachment 4322370
> View attachment 4322371
> View attachment 4322373
> View attachment 4322374
> View attachment 4322375
> View attachment 4322373
> View attachment 4322375
> View attachment 4322376
> View attachment 4322377
> View attachment 4322378
> 
> 
> thanks!


These look good - I guess stirling is the color.
t


----------



## terite

uysct said:


> and the rest of part two ...
> View attachment 4322409
> View attachment 4322410
> View attachment 4322412
> View attachment 4322413
> View attachment 4322414
> 
> That's it for today!
> Thank you very much for your time!


Send a photo showing the entire item front/back
t


----------



## uysct

Thank you.
But the label says color is black.


----------



## uysct

terite said:


> Send a photo showing the entire item front/back
> t






thank you!


----------



## terite

uysct said:


> View attachment 4322628
> View attachment 4322629
> 
> thank you!


Nice - genuine
t


----------



## terite

uysct said:


> Thank you.
> But the label says color is black.
> View attachment 4322626


Stirling is the style name or model name? they look good to me.
Just search for Stirling Burberry - lots of items/suits there.
t


----------



## uysct

terite said:


> Nice - genuine
> t



Glad to hear it! Many thanks again …


----------



## Giuppe1

Hi terite, this are the photos of the trench I bought. let me know what do you think. Thanks a lot.


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Hi terite, this are the photos of the trench I bought. let me know what do you think. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4323855
> View attachment 4323874
> View attachment 4323875
> View attachment 4323876
> View attachment 4323877
> View attachment 4323878
> View attachment 4323879


Please send photos of all the content tag pages.
t


----------



## violetti9

Hello, 

Could you let me know what you think about this jacket? 
Thanks so much!!! 

Item Name: Burberry Jacket
Item Number: 142997953598
Seller ID: blyibly
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/595-Burber...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you let me know what you think about this jacket?
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Jacket
> Item Number: 142997953598
> Seller ID: blyibly
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/595-Burberry-London-Military-Red-Windbreaker-Jacket-US-Size-6/142997953598?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324011
> View attachment 4324012
> View attachment 4324013
> View attachment 4324015


Fake
Seller has other fake Burberry listed also.
I hope you have not paid yet.
t


----------



## ncabahug

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this scarf? I thought it looked okay when I bought it, but the texture feels a little bit different from my other Burberry scarves that I bought and the fringe looks really thick. I can't tell if I'm just being paranoid or not. Also, the seller said she cut the materials tag. I can post more photos if needed.

Item Name (if you know it):  Burberry Nova Check Cashmere Fringe scarf in Parade Red (I think that's the color)
Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-scarfwrap/24632763/
Photos:


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this scarf? I thought it looked okay when I bought it, but the texture feels a little bit different from my other Burberry scarves that I bought and the fringe looks really thick. I can't tell if I'm just being paranoid or not. Also, the seller said she cut the materials tag. I can post more photos if needed.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  Burberry Nova Check Cashmere Fringe scarf in Parade Red (I think that's the color)
> Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-scarfwrap/24632763/
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324316
> View attachment 4324321
> View attachment 4324318
> View attachment 4324319
> View attachment 4324320


Send a much closer straight on photo of the label. The tassels should be thick and twisted tightly for this scarf.
t


----------



## ncabahug

terite said:


> Send a much closer straight on photo of the label. The tassels should be thick and twisted tightly for this scarf.
> t



I also added a close up photo of the tassels.


----------



## Giuppe1

terite said:


> Please send photos of all the content tag pages.
> t


Here they are! Hope it’s authentic.


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> Fake
> Seller has other fake Burberry listed also.
> I hope you have not paid yet.
> t



Thanks so much Terite. I did pay... i will start a return process


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> I also added a close up photo of the tassels.
> 
> View attachment 4324750
> View attachment 4324751


Cashmere should feel really soft and luxurious - the fringe looks ok - the content tag is necessary to be able to tell - it is not advertised as new is it? If you don't like the feel of it - return it.
t


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> View attachment 4324857
> View attachment 4324858
> View attachment 4324859
> View attachment 4324860
> 
> Here they are! Hope it’s authentic.


These photos look good.
t


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Thanks so much Terite. I did pay... i will start a return process


You can always return as ITEM NOT AS DESCRIBED/
Interested to hear what s/he says as there are a bunch of fakes on there - seller must know.
t


----------



## Giuppe1

terite said:


> These photos look good.
> t


Thank you very much!!


----------



## ncabahug

terite said:


> Cashmere should feel really soft and luxurious - the fringe looks ok - the content tag is necessary to be able to tell - it is not advertised as new is it? If you don't like the feel of it - return it.
> t


No, it was advertised as gently used in excellent condition. I didn't really think twice about the content tag since I cut mine off too even when I get them from the actual Burberry store. It is very soft and thick, but I guess what bothered me was that it wasn't as... furry as my other scarf. That scarf is also older (~5 years old) and is the the house check if that matters.

I think I'll sleep on it and decide in the morning if I'm going to keep it.  Anyway, thank you! I feel a little bit better about it.


----------



## terite

Giuppe1 said:


> Thank you very much!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> No, it was advertised as gently used in excellent condition. I didn't really think twice about the content tag since I cut mine off too even when I get them from the actual Burberry store. It is very soft and thick, but I guess what bothered me was that it wasn't as... furry as my other scarf. That scarf is also older (~5 years old) and is the the house check if that matters.
> 
> I think I'll sleep on it and decide in the morning if I'm going to keep it.  Anyway, thank you! I feel a little bit better about it.


Yeah, maybe wear it around your neck - real cashmere will be soft/not itchy. 
t


----------



## Springroll

Good morning!
Could you kindly authenticate for me?
Item Name: Burberry Leather Shoulder Bag Nova check lining Great Condition
Item Number: 303043456912
Seller ID: eyr405
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/303043456912
Also, do you happen to know the name of this bag?
Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> Good morning!
> Could you kindly authenticate for me?
> Item Name: Burberry Leather Shoulder Bag Nova check lining Great Condition
> Item Number: 303043456912
> Seller ID: eyr405
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/303043456912
> Also, do you happen to know the name of this bag?
> Thank you so much!


Need Made in tag front and back, zipper
t


----------



## Springroll

terite said:


> Need Made in tag front and back, zipper
> t


Will do!  I've already messaged the seller.
In the meantime, how does this bag look?
Item Name: Burberry Authentic Nova Check Accent Black Hobo Large Leather Bag
Item Number: 312433136932
Seller ID: yurajuck
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Au...ent-Black-Hobo-Large-Leather-Bag/312433136932


----------



## Springroll

Sorry, Terite - and one more!
Item Name:  Burberry soft leather bag
Item Number: n/a
Seller Name: Sunshine
Link:  https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/calgary/burberry-soft-leather-bag/1411490259


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> Will do!  I've already messaged the seller.
> In the meantime, how does this bag look?
> Item Name: Burberry Authentic Nova Check Accent Black Hobo Large Leather Bag
> Item Number: 312433136932
> Seller ID: yurajuck
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Au...ent-Black-Hobo-Large-Leather-Bag/312433136932


looks good
t


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> Sorry, Terite - and one more!
> Item Name:  Burberry soft leather bag
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller Name: Sunshine
> Link:  https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/calgary/burberry-soft-leather-bag/1411490259


looks good
t


----------



## Springroll

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thanks so much!


----------



## Springroll

Hello again,
Can you please authenticate this Canterbury Panels Small Tote?
Thank you so very much for your amazing help!


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> Thanks so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> View attachment 4326301
> View attachment 4326302
> View attachment 4326303
> View attachment 4326304
> View attachment 4326305
> View attachment 4326306
> View attachment 4326307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again,
> Can you please authenticate this Canterbury Panels Small Tote?
> Thank you so very much for your amazing help!


send a photo of the inside and a photo of the BACK of the Made in Italy tag.
t


----------



## Springroll

terite said:


> send a photo of the inside and a photo of the BACK of the Made in Italy tag.
> t


It bothers me that there’s no serial number in this purse. I can’t remember - does Burberry put a serial number on every handbag? Having said that, everything else looks really good to me...leather is high quality, font is perfectly done...


----------



## Latata

Hello experts, can you help me authentycate This quilted coat please. I’m not good in the brand. Thanks in advance


----------



## nekyes

Hi 

I am new to this forum but I hope you guys will help me anyway 
I saw a Burberry scarf in a forum which I really like and wanted to hear your thoughts on it. Unfortunately I only have pictures.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Je55

terite said:


> I don't know  - good for you to check out what else the seller has -some of the content tags are so blurry /fuzzy/ the text is not clear - that is putting me off.
> t


Thank you so much!  It's always a huge red flag for me if all they sell is Burberry scarves NWT for super cheap.


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> View attachment 4326343
> View attachment 4326344
> 
> It bothers me that there’s no serial number in this purse. I can’t remember - does Burberry put a serial number on every handbag? Having said that, everything else looks really good to me...leather is high quality, font is perfectly done...


Then there should be some tags in the pocket? have a look
t


----------



## terite

Latata said:


> Hello experts, can you help me authentycate This quilted coat please. I’m not good in the brand. Thanks in advance


Looks like a coat that is about 18 years old - genuine.
t


----------



## terite

nekyes said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum but I hope you guys will help me anyway
> I saw a Burberry scarf in a forum which I really like and wanted to hear your thoughts on it. Unfortunately I only have pictures.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Tag looks odd
t
We are here to help - welcome to TPF


----------



## Springroll

Je55 said:


> Thank you so much!  It's always a huge red flag for me if all they sell is Burberry scarves NWT for super cheap.


I've searched...no tags.


----------



## Springroll

terite said:


> Then there should be some tags in the pocket? have a look
> t


I've searched....no tags.


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> I've searched...no tags.


Send the website.
t


----------



## Springroll

terite said:


> Send the website.
> t


I bought it off Ebay...hopefully this will link...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-P...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Springroll

terite said:


> Send the website.
> t


Let me try again...that didn't come through, I don't think.
I purchase off Ebay...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-P...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> Let me try again...that didn't come through, I don't think.
> I purchase off Ebay...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Panels-Small-Canterbury-Black-Leather-Tote/283329869284?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


There are too many bags on the go here - this is the first time I am looking at this item.
t


----------



## nekyes

terite said:


> Tag looks odd
> t
> We are here to help - welcome to TPF


Then I guess I'll let it be.. price would have been $80 which is weird for a cashmere scarf.

Thank you!


----------



## terite

nekyes said:


> Then I guess I'll let it be.. price would have been $80 which is weird for a cashmere scarf.
> 
> Thank you!


Can't go by price - older scarves that are cashmere - could easily go for that.
The scarf price went up so high so fast in recent years.
t


----------



## Springroll

terite said:


> There are too many bags on the go here - this is the first time I am looking at this item.
> t


Sorry, Terite!  This is the link for the Canterbury Panels tote that you are helping me with....everything seems legit except for the fact there is no serial number and no tags.  You asked for the website...here it is!


----------



## nekyes

terite said:


> Can't go by price - older scarves that are cashmere - could easily go for that.
> The scarf price went up so high so fast in recent years.
> t


Oh ok - is there any noticeable difference in older scarfs? I mean the design is the same most of the time (talking about the usual pattern).
Can you tell me what exactly looks odd for you on the tag?


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> Sorry, Terite!  This is the link for the Canterbury Panels tote that you are helping me with....everything seems legit except for the fact there is no serial number and no tags.  You asked for the website...here it is!


Ok - post photos of the actual item that you received.
t


----------



## terite

nekyes said:


> Oh ok - is there any noticeable difference in older scarfs? I mean the design is the same most of the time (talking about the usual pattern).
> Can you tell me what exactly looks odd for you on the tag?


The lettering does not look right on this tag.
Older scarves - I happen to really like them - they are often THICKER than the newer ones. Thicker cashmere, thicker lambswool - less piling. LOVE THEM - this is my OPINION and my experience. 
Also this season and last season? the nova check pattern has been brought back! 
t


----------



## Springroll

terite said:


> Ok - post photos of the actual item that you received.
> t


I have already...I'm sorry this is so confusing!
Authenticate This BURBERRY
and
Authenticate This BURBERRY


----------



## nekyes

terite said:


> The lettering does not look right on this tag.
> Older scarves - I happen to really like them - they are often THICKER than the newer ones. Thicker cashmere, thicker lambswool - less piling. LOVE THEM - this is my OPINION and my experience.
> Also this season and last season? the nova check pattern has been brought back!
> t


I only found this scarf that has the same tag. 
https://www.gymdocollections.com/burberry-london-check-cashmere-scarf-muffler

Looks exactly the same for me. However, I don't know if that website it legit.


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> Sorry, Terite!  This is the link for the Canterbury Panels tote that you are helping me with....everything seems legit except for the fact there is no serial number and no tags.  You asked for the website...here it is!


Posted link shows a Maidstone tote with paper tags, check interior - no front metal badge/no check on handle - original post shows a black leather bag/metal badge/black interior/Made in Italy tag
t


----------



## Springroll

terite said:


> Posted link shows a Maidstone tote with paper tags, check interior - no front metal badge/no check on handle - original post shows a black leather bag/metal badge/black interior/Made in Italy tag
> t


Egads....I wonder if this is because the auction is over (since I bought the item already...?)  Can we try again?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-P...iWBYqaDJiQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> Egads....I wonder if this is because the auction is over (since I bought the item already...?)  Can we try again?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Panels-Small-Canterbury-Black-Leather-Tote-/283329869284?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=hbvq9wIqdyZaDRX5HiWBYqaDJiQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


Send a photo of the INSIDE of the pocket.
t


----------



## Springroll

terite said:


> Send a photo of the INSIDE of the pocket.
> t



A pic of inside of zippered pocket and another shot of leather patch


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> View attachment 4327005
> View attachment 4327006
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of inside of zippered pocket and another shot of leather patch


There should be fabric tags in there - you can look at the seams to see if they have been cut out - otherwise everything else looks good - I hope you ended up with the felt storage bag and the paper tags too
t


----------



## Springroll

terite said:


> There should be fabric tags in there - you can look at the seams to see if they have been cut out - otherwise everything else looks good - I hope you ended up with the felt storage bag and the paper tags too
> t


Ok I’ll check the seams to see if anything was cut out. Yes, I got the dustbag and paper tags! Thanks so much for your patience with this!!


----------



## terite

nekyes said:


> I only found this scarf that has the same tag.
> https://www.gymdocollections.com/burberry-london-check-cashmere-scarf-muffler
> 
> Looks exactly the same for me. However, I don't know if that website it legit.


Your label looks black - there was not a black label like that - there was a blue label like that early like 1999 or so - with the curly letter R's. Any other photos? Can you get a photo of the label not on the side like that? Can you find out if it is blue?
t


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> Ok I’ll check the seams to see if anything was cut out. Yes, I got the dustbag and paper tags! Thanks so much for your patience with this!!


That year with the Made in Italy and no serial number, the serial number would be on the fabric tags inside - usually in a pocket. But they could have been removed. Everything else looks right.
t


----------



## Latata

terite said:


> Looks like a coat that is about 18 years old - genuine.
> t


Thank You so much


----------



## nekyes

terite said:


> Your label looks black - there was not a black label like that - there was a blue label like that early like 1999 or so - with the curly letter R's. Any other photos? Can you get a photo of the label not on the side like that? Can you find out if it is blue?
> t



So I found out the seller is on Grailed as well. He basically only sells burberry scarves. Just asked him for another picture but I have no answer yet.

https://www.grailed.com/listings/78...-Luxury-Louis-Vuitton-Fendi-Gucci-Balenciaga-


----------



## Springroll

terite said:


> That year with the Made in Italy and no serial number, the serial number would be on the fabric tags inside - usually in a pocket. But they could have been removed. Everything else looks right.
> t


Thanks so much for your assistance with this, Terite!!


----------



## terite

nekyes said:


> So I found out the seller is on Grailed as well. He basically only sells burberry scarves. Just asked him for another picture but I have no answer yet.
> 
> https://www.grailed.com/listings/78...-Luxury-Louis-Vuitton-Fendi-Gucci-Balenciaga-


The seller has several genuine vintage scarves and a few fake Burberry scarves as well. 
What part of the world is this in?
t


----------



## terite

Springroll said:


> Thanks so much for your assistance with this, Terite!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## nekyes

terite said:


> The seller has several genuine vintage scarves and a few fake Burberry scarves as well.
> What part of the world is this in?
> t



He is shipping from Asia, not exactly sure from where. Really not sure if I should buy. Especially since you mentioned that there are a few fakes as well.


----------



## nhp5023

Hi Terite,
I'm thinking about getting this for the wife. Though could you help in seeing if this is authentic? 
This is the Helene Hazelnut Hooded Scarf
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberry-wool-blend-hooded-scarf/303045266907

More photos from the seller sent to me:


----------



## terite

nekyes said:


> He is shipping from Asia, not exactly sure from where. Really not sure if I should buy. Especially since you mentioned that there are a few fakes as well.


Yes - those tags are from Burberry/Made in Japan when they had a license - he also has Burberry Blue/Black label, some legit vintage ones and some fake vintage ones and I see one newer fake one. I didn't look at all of them.
For anyone reading - always check the TASSELS - Burberry scarves should not have thin, poorly made tassels.
t
Here is a fake one - too many stripes/fake tag - check the tassels

https://www.grailed.com/listings/75...Vuitton-Fendi-Gucci-Versace-Balenciaga-Hermes


----------



## nekyes

terite said:


> Yes - those tags are from Burberry/Made in Japan when they had a license - he also has Burberry Blue/Black label, some legit vintage ones and some fake vintage ones and I see one newer fake one. I didn't look at all of them.
> For anyone reading - always check the TASSELS - Burberry scarves should not have thin, poorly made tassels.
> t
> Here is a fake one - too many stripes/fake tag - check the tassels
> 
> https://www.grailed.com/listings/75...Vuitton-Fendi-Gucci-Versace-Balenciaga-Hermes



Thank you for all the help!
What's your overall thought - do you think I should buy?


----------



## terite

nhp5023 said:


> Hi Terite,
> I'm thinking about getting this for the wife. Though could you help in seeing if this is authentic?
> This is the Helene Hazelnut Hooded Scarf
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberry-wool-blend-hooded-scarf/303045266907
> 
> More photos from the seller sent to me:





nhp5023 said:


> Hi Terite,
> I'm thinking about getting this for the wife. Though could you help in seeing if this is authentic?
> This is the Helene Hazelnut Hooded Scarf
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Burberry-wool-blend-hooded-scarf/303045266907
> 
> More photos from the seller sent to me:


So I guess the original item is called 
https://ca.burberry.com/archive-logo-wool-cashmere-hooded-scarf-p80057941?search=true
so the tag does not match - also not all the content tags are shown - should say made in Scotland? (I'm not certain about that), you only have a few photos of the actual item. 
t


----------



## terite

nekyes said:


> Thank you for all the help!
> What's your overall thought - do you think I should buy?



I donate time to try to end the fake trade, so of course I think you should not buy.
t


----------



## nhp5023

terite said:


> So I guess the original item is called
> https://ca.burberry.com/archive-logo-wool-cashmere-hooded-scarf-p80057941?search=true
> so the tag does not match - also not all the content tags are shown - should say made in Scotland? (I'm not certain about that), you only have a few photos of the actual item.
> t



Yea I'm asking the seller for more pictures. Not sure if he will reply with them or not. What areas will you need to see to be more certain? I can try asking them.
Also it says made in UK in the care tag? Is this a red flag? 
On another site like farfetch (https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...wool-cashmere-hooded-scarf-item-13509043.aspx) somehow it says that it is made in UK in the details section...


----------



## terite

nhp5023 said:


> Yea I'm asking the seller for more pictures. Not sure if he will reply with them or not. What areas will you need to see to be more certain? I can try asking them.
> Also it says made in UK in the care tag? Is this a red flag?
> On another site like farfetch (https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/w...wool-cashmere-hooded-scarf-item-13509043.aspx) somehow it says that it is made in UK in the details section...


I'm not certain about that - it IS made in the UK - and it is supposed to be a wool blend. I can't believe people would list a Burberry item without showing details like tags, tassels, content tags etc. That is always a red flag for me. 
t


----------



## Shivy

Could you please autenticate this polo


----------



## Dokken29223

Hi, could these ties be authentic? The first tie's rear tag doesn't seem to be centered... Thank You.


----------



## Dokken29223

Here's the second tie.


----------



## nhp5023

terite said:


> I'm not certain about that - it IS made in the UK - and it is supposed to be a wool blend. I can't believe people would list a Burberry item without showing details like tags, tassels, content tags etc. That is always a red flag for me.
> t



Thanks Terite,
Decided not to go for it with your opinion. Plus the seller didn’t get back to me with more photos.

Also, could you take a look at this classic Burberry scarfs? https://posh.mk/cwf947qZYT
It has a very nice classic design to it. Seller says it’s 100% authentic and it’s still within its box and everything. I don’t know much about the classic Burberrys logo.


----------



## terite

Shivy said:


> Could you please autenticate this polo


It looks like a vintage polo from pre 2000.
t


----------



## terite

Dokken29223 said:


> Here's the second tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328443
> View attachment 4328444
> View attachment 4328445
> View attachment 4328446
> View attachment 4328447
> View attachment 4328448
> View attachment 4328449


Send closer photos of the blue tags. 
t


----------



## terite

nhp5023 said:


> Thanks Terite,
> Decided not to go for it with your opinion. Plus the seller didn’t get back to me with more photos.
> 
> Also, could you take a look at this classic Burberry scarfs? https://posh.mk/cwf947qZYT
> It has a very nice classic design to it. Seller says it’s 100% authentic and it’s still within its box and everything. I don’t know much about the classic Burberrys logo.


That looks authentic - it is AT LEAST 20 years old - been in the box and plastic wrap for quite some time. That is the classic VINTAGE logo - from when the company was called Burberrys/not Burberry. 
t


----------



## Dokken29223

terite said:


> Send closer photos of the blue tags.
> t


Seller said it'll take some time to take more pics... and asked me why I don't just zoom in, haha. What do you think of the first tie? I'm thinking of getting it if the first tie's legitimate. Thank you.


----------



## terite

Dokken29223 said:


> Seller said it'll take some time to take more pics... and asked me why I don't just zoom in, haha. What do you think of the first tie? I'm thinking of getting it if the first tie's legitimate. Thank you.


There are no red flags for me. All of the tags shown look right - they should both have a little blue Made in Italy tag tucked under. Although an older label - they look crisp.
t


----------



## LBZ8490

Hi! Could someone help me with an opinion on this? I'm thinking it's a fake - looks well made but I haven't really found anything else like it. Plus the mismatch lining.


----------



## ghecute

Great days Pls help me authenticate this. Thanks you in advance.


----------



## terite

LBZ8490 said:


> Hi! Could someone help me with an opinion on this? I'm thinking it's a fake - looks well made but I haven't really found anything else like it. Plus the mismatch lining.
> View attachment 4329189
> View attachment 4329190
> View attachment 4329191
> View attachment 4329192
> View attachment 4329193
> View attachment 4329194
> View attachment 4329195
> View attachment 4329196
> View attachment 4329197


Genuine - just an older style.
Burberry wasn't always the company it is today.
t


----------



## terite

ghecute said:


> Great days Pls help me authenticate this. Thanks you in advance.


I think a legally made bag - made in Japan with a license. No MADE in tag - known to be a poorer quality line of bags - that do not compare to their MADE IN ITALY or the UK bags of the same time.
In the same category as buying a fragrance bag IMO. (Though often marketed on ebay for high prices - gasp). You will see poorer contstruction/lining etc/, but Burberry elements like zips.
t


----------



## capuccinooverlatte

Hi authenticators,

Can you please look at this bag:

Item Name: Burberry Belt Bag Medium 
Item Number: NA
Seller ID: NA
Link: https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ha.../100087/3165/3149292&posRow=5&posCol=0&page=1

Thanks!!


----------



## terite

capuccinooverlatte said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Can you please look at this bag:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Belt Bag Medium
> Item Number: NA
> Seller ID: NA
> Link: https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ha.../100087/3165/3149292&posRow=5&posCol=0&page=1
> 
> Thanks!!


I would like to see the content tags (showing the serial number).
t


----------



## nhp5023

terite said:


> That looks authentic - it is AT LEAST 20 years old - been in the box and plastic wrap for quite some time. That is the classic VINTAGE logo - from when the company was called Burberrys/not Burberry.
> t


Thanks for the help Terite! The scarf looks nice but the sizing 75cmx130cm is just odd and short. Ended up not going for it.
I have another one that I want to get. Could you take a quick look? I'm asking for more photos of the care tag. Seller haven't responded yet.

Item Name: Burberry Reversible scarf 100% cashmere
Designer item no: Reversible Cashmere (Giant Check and Dots) Scarf/Wrap
Seller ID: lovemoschino   
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Reversible-scarf-100-cashmere-5c52254edf03074374642485


----------



## terite

nhp5023 said:


> Thanks for the help Terite! The scarf looks nice but the sizing 75cmx130cm is just odd and short. Ended up not going for it.
> I have another one that I want to get. Could you take a quick look? I'm asking for more photos of the care tag. Seller haven't responded yet.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Reversible scarf 100% cashmere
> Designer item no: Reversible Cashmere (Giant Check and Dots) Scarf/Wrap
> Seller ID: lovemoschino
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Reversible-scarf-100-cashmere-5c52254edf03074374642485


Ok - probably a good idea - 
I will have a look when you send photos of the four pages of the content tag.
t


----------



## iceman76

Hello, terite.
Can you, by any chance, autheticate this this scarf? I have only three pics of it. Thanks in advance


----------



## iceman76

Also, found this one...Has only two pics.


----------



## iceman76

And this, third one. Guess this one is vintage. If all three are authentic, can I ask you which one you would recommend me to buy?
Thank you, terite!


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hello, terite.
> Can you, by any chance, autheticate this this scarf? I have only three pics of it. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332059
> View attachment 4332061
> View attachment 4332065


Ask for the photos of the content tags.
t


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Also, found this one...Has only two pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332067
> View attachment 4332068


not sure about this one - looks thin and label is not in the right place - you would need more photos.
t


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> And this, third one. Guess this one is vintage. If all three are authentic, can I ask you which one you would recommend me to buy?
> Thank you, terite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332070
> View attachment 4332071
> View attachment 4332071
> View attachment 4332072
> View attachment 4332073
> View attachment 4332074


Condition of the tassels tells a lot - not really visible here. It would depend on price. 
ALWAYS hold up the vintage scarves to the LIGHT - I have MANY and they get MOTH Bites in some areas - holes - all kinds of things show up when you hold them to the light. 
That is ok - just should be priced accordingly.
t


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> Ask for the photos of the content tags.
> t


Hey, terite. Thanks a lot.
I am not able to get more pics of first scarf. Not sure if it does have any other tags except "Burberry Made in Scotland 100% cashmere" tag you see. 
I know it is not much, but based on pictures you see, what would you tell about authencity...or what to ask seller?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Ara fortaleza

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this burberry bag i bought from facebook, the seller says the bag is preloved bought in japan..these are the photos..


----------



## terite

Ara fortaleza said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this burberry bag i bought from facebook, the seller says the bag is preloved bought in japan..these are the photos..


Made in Italy
Authentic bag from about 2000
t


----------



## Ara fortaleza

terite said:


> Made in Italy
> Authentic bag from about 2000
> t


Thanks!! Thank you so much


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hey, terite. Thanks a lot.
> I am not able to get more pics of first scarf. Not sure if it does have any other tags except "Burberry Made in Scotland 100% cashmere" tag you see.
> I know it is not much, but based on pictures you see, what would you tell about authencity...or what to ask seller?
> Thanks a lot


I would ask for more photos - including the tassels and ask for the scarf dimensions. I would avoid the second one - and for the third one I would ask for more details and more photos.
t


----------



## terite

Ara fortaleza said:


> Thanks!! Thank you so much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> I would ask for more photos - including the tassels and ask for the scarf dimensions. I would avoid the second one - and for the third one I would ask for more details and more photos.
> t


Terite, thank you once again for your help and patience.
Best,
N.


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Terite, thank you once again for your help and patience.
> Best,
> N.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## intriganka2008

Hi, would you be able to help me with this Burberry 50% cashmere 50% wool lightweight scarf. Size is 195*165cm approx.
It has some woven defects, Burberry tag attached with stitching defects. Otherwise looks good, feels warm, but I can’t find this model online.
Many thanks


----------



## terite

intriganka2008 said:


> Hi, would you be able to help me with this Burberry 50% cashmere 50% wool lightweight scarf. Size is 195*165cm approx.
> It has some woven defects, Burberry tag attached with stitching defects. Otherwise looks good, feels warm, but I can’t find this model online.
> Many thanks
> View attachment 4333349
> View attachment 4333351
> View attachment 4333352
> View attachment 4333353
> View attachment 4333354
> View attachment 4333355
> View attachment 4333356
> View attachment 4333357


It's a fake one.
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## intriganka2008

terite said:


> It's a fake one.
> I hope you can return it.
> t


Many thanks indeed. It is from UK eBay I will return it.


----------



## terite

intriganka2008 said:


> Many thanks indeed. It is from UK eBay I will return it.


great
t


----------



## Sku8907

Hello, I was wondering if you can authenticate this bag and matching wallet. I had purchased these online and they were listed as vintage Burberry. If all possible, I would also appreciate an estimation of their release as I enjoy reseaching the company's style evolution. Thank you! 

Side Notes: There is no authentification number on either of items. The snap closures on the bag are unmarked however, all other pieces of hardware are marked as Burberry. The interior of the bag is the same print as the wallet ( Brown with Burberry in black).  The inside "coin purse" of the wallet has a zipper marked as Mrs. I would include more photos, but I've reached the limit. Thank you!


----------



## terite

Sku8907 said:


> Hello, I was wondering if you can authenticate this bag and matching wallet. I had purchased these online and they were listed as vintage Burberry. If all possible, I would also appreciate an estimation of their release as I enjoy reseaching the company's style evolution. Thank you!
> 
> Side Notes: There is no authentification number on either of items. The snap closures on the bag are unmarked however, all other pieces of hardware are marked as Burberry. The interior of the bag is the same print as the wallet ( Brown with Burberry in black).  The inside "coin purse" of the wallet has a zipper marked as Mrs. I would include more photos, but I've reached the limit. Thank you!


Yes those are old pieces - an you are right, it is brown (I always thought they were navy, but they are brown.) Authentic and about 20 years old. There should be a Made in tag in the bag.
t


----------



## Sku8907

Burberry Men's Tie
I was also wondering if I can have this authenticated. Thank you!


----------



## Sku8907

Thank you terite! I can't wait to research more about these!


----------



## terite

Sku8907 said:


> Burberry Men's Tie
> I was also wondering if I can have this authenticated. Thank you!


Send better photos front and back of the content tag
t


----------



## Sku8907

Thank you terite!


----------



## terite

Sku8907 said:


> Thank you terite!


looks good
t


----------



## DiMishka

Hi everyone) 
I'm just bad with vintage Burberry stuff and I found one interesting vintage scarf)
Can you help to check if its real?
 there says Burberrys of London. 
For me look like to many lines but as I said I`m bad and can't understand if its real.

Thank you for helping)


----------



## terite

DiMishka said:


> Hi everyone)
> I'm just bad with vintage Burberry stuff and I found one interesting vintage scarf)
> Can you help to check if its real?
> there says Burberrys of London.
> For me look like to many lines but as I said I`m bad and can't understand if its real.
> 
> Thank you for helping)


Too many stripes, you are right, it is a fake one

t


----------



## bvmtvrti

Hi can someone help me authenticate this Burberry scarf please? Let me know if more pictures are needed


----------



## DiMishka

terite said:


> Too many stripes, you are right, it is a fake one
> 
> t


Thanks for helping) I already brought this but okay I`ll give to my granny this)

Could you help me, please, with another one?
Many thanks


----------



## terite

bvmtvrti said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this Burberry scarf please? Let me know if more pictures are needed


Yes a few more pictures are needed.
t


----------



## terite

DiMishka said:


> Thanks for helping) I already brought this but okay I`ll give to my granny this)
> 
> Could you help me, please, with another one?
> Many thanks


That one looks good
t


----------



## DiMishka

terite said:


> That one looks good
> t


Thank you soooooo much!!!))))


----------



## capuccinooverlatte

terite said:


> I would like to see the content tags (showing the serial number).
> t


Hi Terite, thank you so much for looking! Here's a picture of the serial number:


----------



## terite

DiMishka said:


> Thank you soooooo much!!!))))


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

capuccinooverlatte said:


> Hi Terite, thank you so much for looking! Here's a picture of the serial number:
> 
> View attachment 4334618


That is not right -I would pass on that one.
t


----------



## Lipstickandgloss

Hi, could someone please authenticate this scarf? i'd be extremely grateful.


----------



## DiMishka

Hello everyone again) 
Could you help me please again to authenticate this jacket?
Many thanks


----------



## zicocuy

Hi beloved mods, mind helping me Authenticate this item i’m about to get?

And whether if any of you guys know whether this could feet a 180cm 70kg men? Thanks 

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Check Polo
Link )please make sure link works after you post) Not available
Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)


----------



## anonna96

Item Name: Burberry wool and cashmere check scarf
Item Number:
BUR113651
Seller ID: TheRealReal
Link:https://www.therealreal.com/product...rry-wool-and-cashmere-check-scarf-IU8f0J3l0D4

Images: attached below. One side of the scarf is the Burberry check and other side is brown with white thin lines. I have not found this model online or any websites.


----------



## terite

Lipstickandgloss said:


> Hi, could someone please authenticate this scarf? i'd be extremely grateful.


Sorry - that is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

DiMishka said:


> Hello everyone again)
> Could you help me please again to authenticate this jacket?
> Many thanks


Any content tags? What country did you find it in? 
t


----------



## terite

zicocuy said:


> Hi beloved mods, mind helping me Authenticate this item i’m about to get?
> 
> And whether if any of you guys know whether this could feet a 180cm 70kg men? Thanks
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Check Polo
> Link )please make sure link works after you post) Not available
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)


Would have to see all tags and labels up close/clear/taken straight on
t


----------



## terite

anonna96 said:


> Item Name: Burberry wool and cashmere check scarf
> Item Number:
> BUR113651
> Seller ID: TheRealReal
> Link:https://www.therealreal.com/product...rry-wool-and-cashmere-check-scarf-IU8f0J3l0D4
> 
> Images: attached below. One side of the scarf is the Burberry check and other side is brown with white thin lines. I have not found this model online or any websites.


looks good
t


----------



## anonna96

terite said:


> looks good
> t


So it is authentic? Do you know what the model is?


----------



## terite

anonna96 said:


> So it is authentic? Do you know what the model is?


I don't know the model name, sorry.
t


----------



## DiMishka

terite said:


> Any content tags? What country did you find it in?
> t


No more tags there on pics
it`s in Ukraine but I`m sure that someone who sells this found at second hand shop


----------



## grantchesterfields37

Hi all! I’m hoping someone can authenticate this scarf...some damage near the label, but would love your opinion! Thanks!


----------



## terite

DiMishka said:


> No more tags there on pics
> it`s in Ukraine but I`m sure that someone who sells this found at second hand shop


You would need to see the labels sewn in at the sides, or between the lining and the jacket.
t


----------



## terite

grantchesterfields37 said:


> Hi all! I’m hoping someone can authenticate this scarf...some damage near the label, but would love your opinion! Thanks!


label looks good
t


----------



## DiMishka

terite said:


> You would need to see the labels sewn in at the sides, or between the lining and the jacket.
> t


That's what seller sent me


----------



## capuccinooverlatte

terite said:


> That is not right -I would pass on that one.
> t


Thank you so much, really appreciate your time!


----------



## Lipstickandgloss

terite said:


> Sorry - that is a fake one.
> t


Thanks so much for your time. I really appreciate it.


----------



## terite

DiMishka said:


> That's what seller sent me


You know - it looks like an vintage blazer to me - like 20 years old. I don't think it is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

capuccinooverlatte said:


> Thank you so much, really appreciate your time!


You are welcome - there seems to be a lot of those fakes around.
t


----------



## DiMishka

terite said:


> You know - it looks like an vintage blazer to me - like 20 years old. I don't think it is a fake one.
> t


Thank you sooo much for this!
Have a nice weekend )


----------



## terite

DiMishka said:


> Thank you sooo much for this!
> Have a nice weekend )


You are welcome - have a good weekend - everyone!
t


----------



## EmmaPeel

Hello dears,

may anyone can help me with this trenchcoat?

Still waiting for more pictures from seller but an idea would be lovely because I habe the possibility to pick it up tomorrow. Next time slot would be a few days later and I am afraid it will be sold until then.

If you identify it as a fake I could pass and save my time.

If you are not sure: are there more details I could check by myself tomorrow?

Do you know what kind of trench it is? Is it from the former prorsum line? Does andbody know something about the fit of this model?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## terite

EmmaPeel said:


> View attachment 4337318
> View attachment 4337319
> View attachment 4337320
> 
> Hello dears,
> 
> may anyone can help me with this trenchcoat?
> 
> Still waiting for more pictures from seller but an idea would be lovely because I habe the possibility to pick it up tomorrow. Next time slot would be a few days later and I am afraid it will be sold until then.
> 
> If you identify it as a fake I could pass and save my time.
> 
> If you are not sure: are there more details I could check by myself tomorrow?
> 
> Do you know what kind of trench it is? Is it from the former prorsum line? Does andbody know something about the fit of this model?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


With only three photos - we cannot say for sure - we need to see - inside of the coat, content tags, size tags, back of collar, button 
t


----------



## Ladykiss0426

Hello  can I know this Burberry nova check bowling bag is authentic? Please and thanks you


----------



## terite

Ladykiss0426 said:


> Hello  can I know this Burberry nova check bowling bag is authentic? Please and thanks you
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337677
> View attachment 4337679
> View attachment 4337680
> View attachment 4337681
> View attachment 4337682
> View attachment 4337685
> View attachment 4337686
> View attachment 4337687
> View attachment 4337689
> View attachment 4337690


authentic
t


----------



## Meme3

HI! Can you help me with this scarf Is this scarf authentic? Please,and thank you


----------



## terite

Meme3 said:


> HI! Can you help me with this scarf Is this scarf authentic? Please,and thank you


fake
t


----------



## Meme3

terite said:


> fake
> t


Thank you for your help.


----------



## terite

Meme3 said:


> Thank you for your help.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## violetti9

Hello  
I just received this burberry coat i bought on ebay. It fits so good, just hoping its authentic. Could you please confirm? 
Btw, thank you so much for this. It,s so very helpful!!! ❤️

Item Name: Burberry Brit 'Finsbridge' Belted Quilted Jacket 
Item Number: 312465145537
Seller ID: natashaalim
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Wella A

Hi! I’m new at this. Not sure if I’m doing the right thing. I just want to ask if anyone knows which model is this bag? I bought it from poshmark. Kept searching but I can only find one model that has a front pocket and this one doesn’t have. Your help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## plyever

Hi, I have a question about Burberry London trench coat, if anyone knows the numbers on tag inside the pocket are serial number? Thanks advance!


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hello
> I just received this burberry coat i bought on ebay. It fits so good, just hoping its authentic. Could you please confirm?
> Btw, thank you so much for this. It,s so very helpful!!! ❤️
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit 'Finsbridge' Belted Quilted Jacket
> Item Number: 312465145537
> Seller ID: natashaalim
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Brit-Finsbridge-Belted-Quilted-Jacket-Color-Black-Size-S/312465145537?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339621
> View attachment 4339622
> View attachment 4339623
> View attachment 4339624
> View attachment 4339625
> View attachment 4339626


Authentic Burberry Brit 
t


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> View attachment 4339884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I’m new at this. Not sure if I’m doing the right thing. I just want to ask if anyone knows which model is this bag? I bought it from poshmark. Kept searching but I can only find one model that has a front pocket and this one doesn’t have. Your help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


It's a Burberry Manor Bag 
t


----------



## terite

plyever said:


> Hi, I have a question about Burberry London trench coat, if anyone knows the numbers on tag inside the pocket are serial number? Thanks advance!


Depends which numbers you mean and the era of the coat - why not send a photo.
t


----------



## RachP66

violetti9 said:


> Hello
> I just received this burberry coat i bought on ebay. It fits so good, just hoping its authentic. Could you please confirm?
> Btw, thank you so much for this. It,s so very helpful!!! ❤️
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit 'Finsbridge' Belted Quilted Jacket
> Item Number: 312465145537
> Seller ID: natashaalim
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Brit-Finsbridge-Belted-Quilted-Jacket-Color-Black-Size-S/312465145537?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339621
> View attachment 4339622
> View attachment 4339623
> View attachment 4339624
> View attachment 4339625
> View attachment 4339626


 

Hi! I have a Burberry trench purchased directly from Burberry and it would appear that the coat you have purchased has all the right markings and tags etc. Looks legit to me


----------



## brittney8306

Hello, can you please authenticate this coat for me? I appreciate you taking the time out of your day to do this. I was a little concerned because of the belt buckle, and the seller does not have a lot of reviews. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burber...137299?hash=item3d810d4bd3:g:kqoAAOSw1KRcEdLL


----------



## terite

brittney8306 said:


> View attachment 4340414
> View attachment 4340412
> View attachment 4340411
> View attachment 4340411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can you please authenticate this coat for me? I appreciate you taking the time out of your day to do this. I was a little concerned because of the belt buckle, and the seller does not have a lot of reviews.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burber...137299?hash=item3d810d4bd3:g:kqoAAOSw1KRcEdLL


Curious - did you get the paper tags and carrier bag shown in the sale photos?
I do not like the look of the content tag
t


----------



## plyever

terite said:


> Depends which numbers you mean and the era of the coat - why not send a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the long numbers on the back of the tag,are they all different for each Burberry coat?


----------



## violetti9

RachP66 said:


> Hi! I have a Burberry trench purchased directly from Burberry and it would appear that the coat you have purchased has all the right markings and tags etc. Looks legit to me



Thank you


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> Authentic Burberry Brit
> t


Thanks so much!


----------



## Wella A

Name: Burberry Housecheck Satorial 
Item Number: 
Seller ID: gisse11ee
Link: https://posh.mk/uzbo2UmRhU

Hi again! I recently bought this at poshmark. I’m very excited of receiving this. But when I look at the website it seems like the model hanging for lock it’s not in the front unless im making a mistake on the model name itself. Also I notice the stamp of the made in Italy was not sharp or maybe it’s just the way it was pictured which I’m not yet certain. The seller swears it’s authentic when I write to her. And will arrive to me soon. I will still be able to return it if found out fake within 2 business days with the poshmark return approval. I’m really concerned if this seller is really selling legit stuff because she has sold priced items. But of course I would appreciate any help you can give to authenticate this. Thanks again for helping me to identify the bag that I bought recently. Thank you so much with all my heart.


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Name: Burberry Housecheck Satorial
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: gisse11ee
> Link: https://posh.mk/uzbo2UmRhU
> 
> Hi again! I recently bought this at poshmark. I’m very excited of receiving this. But when I look at the website it seems like the model hanging for lock it’s not in the front unless im making a mistake on the model name itself. Also I notice the stamp of the made in Italy was not sharp or maybe it’s just the way it was pictured which I’m not yet certain. The seller swears it’s authentic when I write to her. And will arrive to me soon. I will still be able to return it if found out fake within 2 business days with the poshmark return approval. I’m really concerned if this seller is really selling legit stuff because she has sold priced items. But of course I would appreciate any help you can give to authenticate this. Thanks again for helping me to identify the bag that I bought recently. Thank you so much with all my heart.


It is fake
At least you can return it.
Always check here first
t


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Thanks so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Ok, so that is a nice looking tag. The number that you show would not be different for each jacket.
This label is from an older model/style (a few years old)
t


----------



## Wella A

terite said:


> It is fake
> At least you can return it.
> Always check here first
> t


Awww.. thank you so much for taking your time of looking at it. Is it because of the lock that was place in front? Because I actually have to open a case when returning and to prove that i needed a reason to prove it’s not authentic. Million thanks.


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Awww.. thank you so much for taking your time of looking at it. Is it because of the lock that was place in front? Because I actually have to open a case when returning and to prove that i needed a reason to prove it’s not authentic. Million thanks.


Pictures are very small - but the Burberry stamp is wrong, the Made in Italy stamp is wrong - if you send better photos when you get it - I can tell you more.
t


----------



## Wella A

terite said:


> Pictures are very small - but the Burberry stamp is wrong, the Made in Italy stamp is wrong - if you send better photos when you get it - I can tell you more.
> t


Will do. I think it’s arriving tomorrow. Appreciate it. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Will do. I think it’s arriving tomorrow. Appreciate it. ❤️❤️❤️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## EmmaPeel

terite said:


> With only three photos - we cannot say for sure - we need to see - inside of the coat, content tags, size tags, back of collar, button
> t



Now I can add a few more details. Hope this helps.

Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

EmmaPeel said:


> Now I can add a few more details. Hope this helps.
> 
> Thank you so much!


So nice - authentic Prorsom
t


----------



## EmmaPeel

terite said:


> So nice - authentic Prorsom
> t


Thank you so much! That‘s what I hoped for!

Do you know the name of the trench/model?

I am so relieved. Found it online and had to decide immediately because the price was unbelievable good. Normally I pass on those bargains because they make me suspiscious. Glad in this case I did not. 

It has some minor stains but after cleaning hoefully it will be like new.


----------



## brittney8306

brittney8306 said:


> View attachment 4340414
> View attachment 4340412
> View attachment 4340411
> View attachment 4340411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can you please authenticate this coat for me? I appreciate you taking the time out of your day to do this. I was a little concerned because of the belt buckle, and the seller does not have a lot of reviews.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burber...137299?hash=item3d810d4bd3:g:kqoAAOSw1KRcEdLL


I haven’t purchased it yet- I was waiting for you. ☺️


----------



## brittney8306

terite said:


> Curious - did you get the paper tags and carrier bag shown in the sale photos?
> I do not like the look of the content tag
> t


I haven’t purchased it, I was waiting for your response. ☺️


----------



## terite

brittney8306 said:


> I haven’t purchased it, I was waiting for your response. ☺️


Good - I would pass on that.
t


----------



## terite

EmmaPeel said:


> Thank you so much! That‘s what I hoped for!
> 
> Do you know the name of the trench/model?
> 
> I am so relieved. Found it online and had to decide immediately because the price was unbelievable good. Normally I pass on those bargains because they make me suspiscious. Glad in this case I did not.
> 
> It has some minor stains but after cleaning hoefully it will be like new.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## tchan2022

Hello, 
Your help would be appreciated in shedding some light as to the authenticity of this Burberry Bridle bag that I picked up at my local Nordstrom Rack.  

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Bridle - Medium
I am concerned that the coated canvas pattern is not consistent throughout the bag.  

I have also attached a picture of the bag as pictured on the runway show. 

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## terite

tchan2022 said:


> Hello,
> Your help would be appreciated in shedding some light as to the authenticity of this Burberry Bridle bag that I picked up at my local Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Bridle - Medium
> I am concerned that the coated canvas pattern is not consistent throughout the bag.
> 
> I have also attached a picture of the bag as pictured on the runway show.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


I like to see all the tags and labels and stamps/embossed hardware.
t


----------



## midorirocks

Hello,
I was wondering if this bag is authentic?  It has numbers stamped on the back of the tag.  Thank you.


----------



## terite

midorirocks said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if this bag is authentic?  It has numbers stamped on the back of the tag.  Thank you.


That is a fake one.
t


----------



## xingtiantian

Hello everyone. I stumbled upon this coat and I really like it given that it is camelhair but I'm unsure if it's real or not? What do you think? Thank you so much in advance.

https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...rberry/camel-wool-burberry-coat-6809620.shtml


----------



## Daniellll

Hello, guys. 
I hope someone can authenticate this jacket was bought online.


----------



## terite

xingtiantian said:


> Hello everyone. I stumbled upon this coat and I really like it given that it is camelhair but I'm unsure if it's real or not? What do you think? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...rberry/camel-wool-burberry-coat-6809620.shtml


They should post clear photos of the neck label and content tag.
t


----------



## terite

Daniellll said:


> Hello, guys.
> I hope someone can authenticate this jacket was bought online.


How about clear photos of the labels and tags and entire coat, and coat lying open and any embossed hardware.
t


----------



## Daniellll

This is the best I can.


----------



## terite

Daniellll said:


> This is the best I can.


yes, looks good - I can see those - genuine
t


----------



## xingtiantian

terite said:


> They should post clear photos of the neck label and content tag.
> t


That is what's holding me back a lot. I will definitely ask them for those before I buy.


A few months ago I bought a Burberry purple velvet jacket/blazer from Vestiaire. (It was listed by Vestiaire themselves through their Consierge service for a private seller)
First 3 "professional" pictures below are from them directly and after that are my close-ups of the buttons and tags.
You can definitely say that the material feels of a very very high quality for what could be a fake (?) and since it shows none of the classic Burberry pattern I doubt someone would go this far to create this but I really have no idea and I'm sure you guys know a lot better.


----------



## terite

xingtiantian said:


> That is what's holding me back a lot. I will definitely ask them for those before I buy.
> 
> 
> A few months ago I bought a Burberry purple velvet jacket/blazer from Vestiaire. (It was listed by Vestiaire themselves through their Consierge service for a private seller)
> First 3 "professional" pictures below are from them directly and after that are my close-ups of the buttons and tags.
> You can definitely say that the material feels of a very very high quality for what could be a fake (?) and since it shows none of the classic Burberry pattern I doubt someone would go this far to create this but I really have no idea and I'm sure you guys know a lot better.


Very nice - Burberry Prorsum - genuine
t


----------



## xingtiantian

terite said:


> Very nice - Burberry Prorsum - genuine
> t


Thank you so much!

I have a pair of trousers purchased directly from Burberry store by me but they are BURBERRY BRIT and a very recent collection so the buttons and and tags are a bit different than this Prorsum blazer so I could not compare them at all.

Thank you again! I will post more pictures of that camelhair coat if the seller provides them to me.


----------



## terite

xingtiantian said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I have a pair of trousers purchased directly from Burberry store by me but they are BURBERRY BRIT and a very recent collection so the buttons and and tags are a bit different than this Prorsum blazer so I could not compare them at all.
> 
> Thank you again! I will post more pictures of that camelhair coat if the seller provides them to me.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## tchan2022

terite said:


> I like to see all the tags and labels and stamps/embossed hardware.
> t


Hello, Thank you for your assistance. Please find the requested images below.


----------



## terite

tchan2022 said:


> Hello, Thank you for your assistance. Please find the requested images below.
> 
> Looks good.
> t


----------



## rissaarenee

Hi! Can anyone please let me know if this is an authentic Burberry bag or not? 
Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Canvas Lola Barrel Bag
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: thedivasden
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Nova-Check-Canvas-Lola-Barrel-Bag-5c291429619745e899b19f3f


----------



## terite

rissaarenee said:


> Hi! Can anyone please let me know if this is an authentic Burberry bag or not?
> Item Name: Burberry Nova Check Canvas Lola Barrel Bag
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: thedivasden
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Nova-Check-Canvas-Lola-Barrel-Bag-5c291429619745e899b19f3f


Yes that is an authentic Lola bag from about 2002 or so. 
t


----------



## rissaarenee

terite said:


> Yes that is an authentic Lola bag from about 2002 or so.
> t


Okay, thank you. I was unsure since there is no picture of the tag, and the price is lower than most other pre-owned ones I have seen.


----------



## rissaarenee

rissaarenee said:


> Okay, thank you. I was unsure since there is no picture of the tag, and the price is lower than most other pre-owned ones I have seen.


I got them to post a photo of the tag. Does it look okay/match with the 2002 Burberry bags of this style?


----------



## tammylynng

Hi Burberry Bag Experts! I'm freaking out a bit.  I bought a bag from a Luxury Consignment Shop today.  She said that the serial number was searched and is authentic.  I'm not seeing a lot of hardware etc with Burberry on it.  I'm not as familiar with Burberry! Yikes!! I paid $800 Cdn for it.  There is no link.  I think it's Supernova Check Tote XL. It's really floppy canvas...I dunno. 
Serial #CNPANSIM1PAN. (I think it's a 1 not I) THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!


----------



## tammylynng

Thank you thank you thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

rissaarenee said:


> Okay, thank you. I was unsure since there is no picture of the tag, and the price is lower than most other pre-owned ones I have seen.


Don't go by price. I had a lola bag so I am very familiar with it. When you get it you can send a photo of the Made in Italy leather tag that is inside.
t


----------



## terite

rissaarenee said:


> I got them to post a photo of the tag. Does it look okay/match with the 2002 Burberry bags of this style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349107


Yes that is the right tag - so 2001.
t


----------



## terite

tammylynng said:


> Thank you thank you thank you in advance!


Genuine.
t


----------



## terite

tammylynng said:


> Thank you thank you thank you in advance!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## tammylynng

terite said:


> Genuine.
> t


Thank you Terite!!! Such a relief!! You are amazing!!!!! xo


----------



## terite

tammylynng said:


> Thank you Terite!!! Such a relief!! You are amazing!!!!! xo


You are welcome
t


----------



## cappuccettorosso2010

[ATTACH = pieno] 4349833 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = pieno] 4349834 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = pieno] 4349836 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = pieno] 4349837 [/ ATTACH] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



https://www.ebay.it/itm/BORSA-BAG-Burberry-Bauletto-Vintage/163534794368


----------



## cappuccettorosso2010

Nome oggetto: borsa Burberry
Codice articolo: 183683034636
Id venditore jalketto (ebay) [/ QUOTE][/ATTACH]


----------



## intriganka2008

Hi, would you be able to help me with this Burberry wool/cashmere 200*30cm scarf.  For me, it looks genuine but would like to double check.

Many thanks!


----------



## xingtiantian

Hi. Found this thing on Italian Ebay. Do you think it's genuine? Also, I have barely any experience with Burberry trench coats, and none with the old Burberrys label ones especially with their sizing. Does this show that the size is a men's 48 French/Italian/European?

Thank you for your time, T.


----------



## tchan2022

Thank you very much for your help. Does it matter that the lines don't match in the front and back of the bag? Here is a stock image for comparison.


----------



## Wella A

Name: prosum runway collection 
Seller: eloiserome
Link:https://item.mercari.com/gl/m76188039924/
Hi! I would appreciate if you could help me to identify this one authenticity and the name of the bag too. I bought these today at Mercari. Seller claimed original price was 2.5k so I was too excited to buy this at a very low price since I love leather style from Burberry. It will probably arrive to me best case next week if she send to me tomorrow. Thanks so much in advance for your help.


----------



## baggyboo

Hello. Can somebody please authenticate this bag.

It looks, ells and feels like grainy calf leather. Good quality. Excellent stitching. Prorsum stamped on the metallic knight and leather tag. Made in Turkey. Neat trims and check lining looks perfect.. Leather internal tag number says: TRMATDIS1IST.
I think authentic, except for one thing. On the brasswear on the strap there is no circular stamp of Prorsum/Burberry that there seems to be in similar, bigger models. However, this might be because this is smaller and or an outlet model.
Looking forward to hearing your views.  Thank you.


----------



## terite

intriganka2008 said:


> Hi, would you be able to help me with this Burberry wool/cashmere 200*30cm scarf.  For me, it looks genuine but would like to double check.
> 
> Many thanks!


Send photos of the inside two pages of the content tag and the back of the sewn on Burberry tag.
t


----------



## terite

xingtiantian said:


> Hi. Found this thing on Italian Ebay. Do you think it's genuine? Also, I have barely any experience with Burberry trench coats, and none with the old Burberrys label ones especially with their sizing. Does this show that the size is a men's 48 French/Italian/European?
> 
> Thank you for your time, T.


Vintage coat - genuine.
Yes, the size is European sizing - I am not very good at comparing the sizes - but there are charts online.
t


----------



## terite

tchan2022 said:


> Thank you very much for your help. Does it matter that the lines don't match in the front and back of the bag? Here is a stock image for comparison.


What pictures are these?
Is the top photo a stock photo and the next photo is your bag?
t


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Name: prosum runway collection
> Seller: eloiserome
> Link:https://item.mercari.com/gl/m76188039924/
> Hi! I would appreciate if you could help me to identify this one authenticity and the name of the bag too. I bought these today at Mercari. Seller claimed original price was 2.5k so I was too excited to buy this at a very low price since I love leather style from Burberry. It will probably arrive to me best case next week if she send to me tomorrow. Thanks so much in advance for your help.


Send photos of the lining, the metal badge, the tags front and back and the inside stamp.
t


----------



## terite

baggyboo said:


> Hello. Can somebody please authenticate this bag.
> 
> It looks, ells and feels like grainy calf leather. Good quality. Excellent stitching. Prorsum stamped on the metallic knight and leather tag. Made in Turkey. Neat trims and check lining looks perfect.. Leather internal tag number says: TRMATDIS1IST.
> I think authentic, except for one thing. On the brasswear on the strap there is no circular stamp of Prorsum/Burberry that there seems to be in similar, bigger models. However, this might be because this is smaller and or an outlet model.
> Looking forward to hearing your views.  Thank you.


Can you send a clear photo of the stamp and the serial number - the photos look blurry. No red flags for me.
t
As far as I know - there shouldn't be an outlet version - should be the same - if anyone knows more, please comment.


----------



## intriganka2008

terite said:


> Send photos of the inside two pages of the content tag and the back of the sewn on Burberry tag.
> t


Dear Terite,
Please find pictures attached


----------



## xingtiantian

terite said:


> Vintage coat - genuine.
> Yes, the size is European sizing - I am not very good at comparing the sizes - but there are charts online.
> t


What about the Burberry pattern not being aligned in the corner of the coat here? Is that normal for (old) coats? Thank you, T!


----------



## cappuccettorosso2010

Ciao. Ho trovato questa cosa su Ebay italiano. Pensi che sia autentico?


----------



## tchan2022

terite said:


> What pictures are these?
> Is the top photo a stock photo and the next photo is your bag?
> t


That is correct, the top one is the stock image and the second  one is the bag I have. I appreciate your patience and knowledge.


----------



## terite

intriganka2008 said:


> Dear Terite,
> Please find pictures attached


everything looks good.
t


----------



## terite

xingtiantian said:


> What about the Burberry pattern not being aligned in the corner of the coat here? Is that normal for (old) coats? Thank you, T!


Patterns cannot align everywhere - but they should align in some/certain places - look at the perfect red stripes on the collar - in the perfect spots - front and back.
t


----------



## terite

cappuccettorosso2010 said:


> Ciao. Ho trovato questa cosa su Ebay italiano. Pensi che sia autentico?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4350986
> View attachment 4350986
> View attachment 4350987
> View attachment 4350988
> View attachment 4350989
> View attachment 4350990
> View attachment 4350993
> View attachment 4350992


The stamp looks wrong - and the lining looks wrong for that bag, and the zipper pull - should be leather, not patterned. Not sure where that came from because some parts look right -could this bag have been altered? Is there a Made in Tag anywhere? Check the pockets.
t


----------



## terite

tchan2022 said:


> That is correct, the top one is the stock image and the second  one is the bag I have. I appreciate your patience and knowledge.


Is it one piece of (haymarket check) fabric that goes all the way around or is there a seam along the bottom. Your bag does align with the side panels on one side, but not on the other.
t


----------



## intriganka2008

terite said:


> everything looks good.
> t


Thank you very much!


----------



## cappuccettorosso2010

[QUOTE = "terite, post: 32933690, membro: 49672"] Il francobollo sembra sbagliato - e il rivestimento sembra sbagliato per quella borsa, e la chiusura lampo - dovrebbe essere in pelle, non modellato. Non so da dove viene, perché alcune parti sembrano giuste, questa borsa potrebbe essere stata alterata? C'è un Made in Tag ovunque? Controlla le tasche.
t [/ QUOTE]
no Made in Tag


----------



## terite

intriganka2008 said:


> Thank you very much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

cappuccettorosso2010 said:


> [QUOTE = "terite, post: 32933690, membro: 49672"] Il francobollo sembra sbagliato - e il rivestimento sembra sbagliato per quella borsa, e la chiusura lampo - dovrebbe essere in pelle, non modellato. Non so da dove viene, perché alcune parti sembrano giuste, questa borsa potrebbe essere stata alterata? C'è un Made in Tag ovunque? Controlla le tasche.
> t [/ QUOTE]
> no Made in Tag


Too many red flags for me. 
t


----------



## Wella A

terite said:


> Send photos of the lining, the metal badge, the tags front and back and the inside stamp.
> t


 
Hi T, 
I just receive the bag. I’m sending you mores pic. Hope you can tell me if it’s my lucky day to have this good deal.  I have to rate the buyer or ask for a return within 3 business days. Thank you in advance. Your awesome!! ❤️


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Hi T,
> I just receive the bag. I’m sending you mores pic. Hope you can tell me if it’s my lucky day to have this good deal.  I have to rate the buyer or ask for a return within 3 business days. Thank you in advance. Your awesome!! ❤️


Genuine
t


----------



## Wella A

Thank you so much for your expertise and knowledge! Your very helpful! Appreciate your time and effort! ❤️


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Thank you so much for your expertise and knowledge! Your very helpful! Appreciate your time and effort! ❤️


You are welcome.t


----------



## jacico

Hello T ❤️ Would you mind taking a look af this (terribly wrinkled) Kensington for me? Thank you, in advance!


----------



## jacico

More pics


----------



## jacico

Last one


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Last one


Looks good
t


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you so much! You’re the best! ❤️


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Thank you so much! You’re the best! ❤️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Cutiebag

Hello guys I’ve recently found this one on eBay and want to know if it’s a real Burberry bag! Thank you all so much for the help!


----------



## terite

Cutiebag said:


> Hello guys I’ve recently found this one on eBay and want to know if it’s a real Burberry bag! Thank you all so much for the help!


fake
t
If you have the ebay link - you should post it - also the label photo is totally blurry - cannot even make that out.


----------



## Cutiebag

terite said:


> fake
> t
> If you have the ebay link - you should post it - also the label photo is totally blurry - cannot even make that out.




https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-Nava-Check-Bag-Purple-Trim-Worn-Once-MINT-/273726355331?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Maureenie

Item Name: Genuine Burberry bowling bag. PVC coated leather. Never Used.
Item Number: 323579799486
Seller ID: 01706patterson 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Hi!  I am hoping to get some assistance with authenticating this item, please!  It is greatly appreciated.  It does not have the black serial number/made in tag.  It also states the exterior of the purse is made of 100% cow leather. The material feels different than my other nova check purses.

I have attached pictures to show additional information.  

Thank you for your help!


----------



## terite

terite said:


> fake
> t
> If you have the ebay link - you should post it - also the label photo is totally blurry - cannot even make that out.


Thanks - you should report that one - I did too - fake.
t


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> Item Name: Genuine Burberry bowling bag. PVC coated leather. Never Used.
> Item Number: 323579799486
> Seller ID: 01706patterson
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Burberry-bowling-bag-PVC-coated-leather-Never-Used-/323579799486?item=323579799486&ViewItem=&nma=true&si=ksBuw2yrN0IXCfvkzsDGTsWUk20%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Hi!  I am hoping to get some assistance with authenticating this item, please!  It is greatly appreciated.  It does not have the black serial number/made in tag.  It also states the exterior of the purse is made of 100% cow leather. The material feels different than my other nova check purses.
> 
> I have attached pictures to show additional information.
> 
> I would need to see the tags and any embossed hardware clearly and in focus.
> The exterior is definitely NOT cow leather - but the trim should be leather. The exterior would be coated canvas.


----------



## Maureenie

Hi there,

There is no embossing on any of the hardware at all.  This was new without price tags.  The fabric tag states exterior (not trim or handles) is made of cow leather! 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Maureenie

Maureenie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> There is no embossing on any of the hardware at all.  This was new without price tags.  The fabric tag states exterior (not trim or handles) is made of cow leather!
> 
> All my other Burberry nova check purses clearly state it is made of PVC.  This one does not.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


----------



## Maureenie

Hi there,

There is no embossing on any of the hardware at all. This was new without price tags. The fabric tag states exterior (not trim or handles) is made of cow leather! 

Thank you for your help!

(Sorry, don't know if I replied properly previously!)


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> There is no embossing on any of the hardware at all.  This was new without price tags.  The fabric tag states exterior (not trim or handles) is made of cow leather!
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Yes, I see that - that is not a good sign, because the bag is NOT leather. The content should say PVC
t


----------



## Brookefouchia

Can someone help me see if this Wallet is authentic? It feels and looks real!!! But I’m not to found with Burberry. I found it at a thrift store


----------



## ghecute

Great day! Pls help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ghecute

ghecute said:


> Great day! Pls help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance.


Continuation:


----------



## terite

Brookefouchia said:


> View attachment 4356907
> View attachment 4356911
> View attachment 4356912
> View attachment 4356913
> View attachment 4356906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me see if this Wallet is authentic? It feels and looks real!!! But I’m not to found with Burberry. I found it at a thrift store


It's a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

ghecute said:


> Continuation:


Send a closer shot of the serial number and one front and one back shot of the bag. And send a photo of the inside (in the lining) the check fabric that goes around the edge.

t


----------



## ghecute

terite said:


> Send a closer shot of the serial number and one front and one back shot of the bag. And send a photo of the inside (in the lining) the check fabric that goes around the edge.
> 
> t


Thank you for your time. Here’s the closer shot of serial, front, back and lining. Again, thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

ghecute said:


> Thank you for your time. Here’s the closer shot of serial, front, back and lining. Again, thanks in advance.


As long as the serial number starts with an IT - I still can't see it that well. And the pattern around the inner edge should be sewn on straight.
t


----------



## ghecute

terite said:


> As long as the serial number starts with an IT - I still can't see it that well. And the pattern around the inner edge should be sewn on straight.
> t


 Thank you so much for you time and effort. Sorry for disturbing you. Here’s the best shot that I could do. Also some sticthes bothers me a lot. Doesn’t look good. Again, thank you so much.


----------



## miilia

Hi. Could you tell me if this jacket is authentic? Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

ghecute said:


> Thank you so much for you time and effort. Sorry for disturbing you. Here’s the best shot that I could do. Also some sticthes bothers me a lot. Doesn’t look good. Again, thank you so much.


Send a photo of the inside patterned trim - is it sewn on straight? Yes there are a few areas where the stitching looks rough. Send a photo of the snap - both sides.
t


----------



## terite

miilia said:


> Hi. Could you tell me if this jacket is authentic? Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4358446
> View attachment 4358447
> View attachment 4358448
> View attachment 4358449


Send closer photos of the tags - and the back underside of the collar. Does it seem as if it is 20 years old?
t


----------



## ghecute

terite said:


> Send a photo of the inside patterned trim - is it sewn on straight? Yes there are a few areas where the stitching looks rough. Send a photo of the snap - both sides.
> t


Is this the part you needed to see? Thank you much for your time. Really appreciate it.


----------



## miilia

I hope these pictures are better


----------



## terite

miilia said:


> I hope these pictures are better
> View attachment 4358893
> View attachment 4358897
> View attachment 4358898
> View attachment 4358899
> View attachment 4358900


Nice vintage jacket.
t


----------



## terite

ghecute said:


> Is this the part you needed to see? Thank you much for your time. Really appreciate it.


So, a few concerns - sloppy stitching, weak serial number - unusual pattern alignment on the front to back (they should not be the same). I have not seen the burberry stamp on the snap - inside patterned trim looks sloppy from what I can see.
t


----------



## miilia

terite said:


> Nice vintage jacket.
> t



Thanks


----------



## terite

miilia said:


> Thanks


You are welcome.
t


----------



## ghecute

terite said:


> So, a few concerns - sloppy stitching, weak serial number - unusual pattern alignment on the front to back (they should not be the same). I have not seen the burberry stamp on the snap - inside patterned trim looks sloppy from what I can see.
> t


Thank you so much for your time and effort to help us. It means a lot.


----------



## surfer

Hi ladies I would so appreciate your help please. 

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> View attachment 4363528
> View attachment 4363529
> View attachment 4363530
> View attachment 4363531
> View attachment 4363532
> View attachment 4363533
> View attachment 4363534
> View attachment 4363535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I would so appreciate your help please.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!


We need to see the label at the neck and the content tags and a better shot of the button.
t


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> We need to see the label at the neck and the content tags and a better shot of the button.
> t


Thanks so much I am getting them tomorrow. In the meantime if I could kindly ask you to look at another one if you have a moment please. Will do a separate post. Thanks so so much.


----------



## surfer

Here’s the other one I am considering. Would greatly appreciate your help terite thanks so much.


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> Here’s the other one I am considering. Would greatly appreciate your help terite thanks so much.


fake
t


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> fake
> t


Wow really?! It looked pretty good to me I would have been fooled. I noticed that when I searched for it the ice pink never came up, only the tan version of this red hill. 

What’s the giveaway if you wouldn’t mind me asking?

Thank you


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> Wow really?! It looked pretty good to me I would have been fooled. I noticed that when I searched for it the ice pink never came up, only the tan version of this red hill.
> 
> What’s the giveaway if you wouldn’t mind me asking?
> 
> Thank you


first look it looked wrong - nova check is not right, label is not right.
t
Please report that
t


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> first look it looked wrong - nova check is not right, label is not right.
> t
> Please report that
> t


My search continues then. This is the last one I will attempt...please let me know your thoughts thank you so so much


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> My search continues then. This is the last one I will attempt...please let me know your thoughts thank you so so much


As always - we need to see the labels and the content tags - and a button - the lining.
t


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> As always - we need to see the labels and the content tags - and a button - the lining.
> t


I have asked for it thank you. 

For the other lace one I am considering- I spotted the lining and it concerned me. It doesn’t seem to be very neat. What’s your thoughts?


----------



## PippyLongstocking

Hello all! I’m new on this. I’ve scoured the internet read, viewed articles and videos to see if the hobo Burberry bag I’m about to get is authentic or not. But everything seems to check out but thought I’d ask any experts on here for help. Soooo I’d be super appreciative if anyone could be so kind to help me out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> View attachment 4364445
> 
> I have asked for it thank you.
> 
> For the other lace one I am considering- I spotted the lining and it concerned me. It doesn’t seem to be very neat. What’s your thoughts?


No thoughts - need to see content tags, main label, size tags, button
t


----------



## surfer

Everything is here except the close up of the button which I will ask now. Please let me know your thoughts Terite thank you!


----------



## surfer

More pics


----------



## terite

PippyLongstocking said:


> View attachment 4364557
> View attachment 4364558
> View attachment 4364559
> View attachment 4364561
> View attachment 4364563
> View attachment 4364564
> View attachment 4364565
> View attachment 4364566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all! I’m new on this. I’ve scoured the internet read, viewed articles and videos to see if the hobo Burberry bag I’m about to get is authentic or not. But everything seems to check out but thought I’d ask any experts on here for help. Soooo I’d be super appreciative if anyone could be so kind to help me out. Thanks in advance!


Send a photo of the back of the Burberry leather tag that is inside - check the pockets for labels.
t


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> More pics


Content tag - all pages please.
t


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> Content tag - all pages please.
> t


Hi terite how many pages are there usually? I thought two were good now I have gone and asked for more


----------



## terite

Well the seller should be getting a little inservice then - there might be four pages of content tags, and then there is one additional tag that I can see at the back of your content tags. These tags have lots of information.
t


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> Well the seller should be getting a little inservice then - there might be four pages of content tags, and then there is one additional tag that I can see at the back of your content tags. These tags have lots of information.
> t


Yeah she’s not very good about doing all the pages but she’s not a professional seller I don’t think. She seems to have a few bit and pieces from different brands. I am also asking the same from another seller from another site and actually that one sent a lot more info to me but the price is a little higher so I am hoping this other one comes through. So far all their pics match exactly though and both are brand new with the extra buttons. I really want to finalise today. Would you recommend to wait even though my gut tells me it’s probably not fake? I own a few here at home just not in that lace style. 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## PippyLongstocking

terite said:


> Send a photo of the back of the Burberry leather tag that is inside - check the pockets for labels.
> t


Hello,

Okay thanks I haven’t received it yet but will post on here once I get the bag. Thank you for your time. I was hoping that the photos were sufficient.


----------



## terite

PippyLongstocking said:


> Hello,
> 
> Okay thanks I haven’t received it yet but will post on here once I get the bag. Thank you for your time. I was hoping that the photos were sufficient.


There are no red flags for me - post a photo when you get it.
t


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> Yeah she’s not very good about doing all the pages but she’s not a professional seller I don’t think. She seems to have a few bit and pieces from different brands. I am also asking the same from another seller from another site and actually that one sent a lot more info to me but the price is a little higher so I am hoping this other one comes through. So far all their pics match exactly though and both are brand new with the extra buttons. I really want to finalise today. Would you recommend to wait even though my gut tells me it’s probably not fake? I own a few here at home just not in that lace style.
> 
> Thanks so much!!


So many fake trenches out there - eg. the first one you sent in - it was fake.
t


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> So many fake trenches out there - eg. the first one you sent in - it was fake.
> t



Yes that one I was concerned as well due to lack of pink colour anywhere to be found online.

Can I please ask you then about the same lace one but from another seller? This one sent in lots of pictures. So if I can’t get more pics from the other one I might get it from this one instead. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> Yes that one I was concerned as well due to lack of pink colour anywhere to be found online.
> 
> Can I please ask you then about the same lace one but from another seller? This one sent in lots of pictures. So if I can’t get more pics from the other one I might get it from this one instead. Thanks so much for your help.


This looks good - and the front page of this content tag looks the same as the front page of the content tag as the other one, same as the store tags look the same. That is good news for both items.
t


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> This looks good - and the front page of this content tag looks the same as the front page of the content tag as the other one, same as the store tags look the same. That is good news for both items.
> t



Yes here’s the size by side. (Left is the first jacket from first seller (with incomplete photos) and the right is feom the second Seller) noticed the little stickers on the content tags are also the same.

Also all the code numbers are the same.  I am showing you the side by side info here. 

Do you think based on this are they both safe?

Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> View attachment 4365706
> View attachment 4365707
> 
> 
> Yes here’s the size by side. (Left is the first jacket from first seller (with incomplete photos) and the right is feom the second Seller) noticed the little stickers on the content tags are also the same.
> 
> Also all the code numbers are the same.  I am showing you the side by side info here.
> 
> Do you think based on this are they both safe?
> 
> Thank you so much!


Yes - looks good for both.
t


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please have a look at this bag? Hopefully my FIRST Burberry!
Found in a thrift store...cheap!
Approx. 13”w x 11”h x 6”d. Handles drop 7” to rings.
Shoulder strap drops 21” including carabiners.
My photos are attached.
Thanks in advance for any info...fingers crossed!
More pics to follow


----------



## JOODLZ

Remaining pics...
Shame about the bottom of this bag


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> Yes - looks good for both.
> t



Thanks terite

One is sold already and the other....well the seller is not getting back to me. Sad days after so much work! I will just have to keep looking. So kind of you to help. At least I educated myself.


----------



## terite

JOODLZ said:


> Remaining pics...
> Shame about the bottom of this bag


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> Thanks terite
> 
> One is sold already and the other....well the seller is not getting back to me. Sad days after so much work! I will just have to keep looking. So kind of you to help. At least I educated myself.


There will be another great deal along in no time
t


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> There will be another great deal along in no time
> t


You are so kind. I am still looking around. What do you think of this one please?


----------



## surfer

I went ahead and bought it from therealreal and hopefully you will approve it as authentic....if not I will call them first thing to ask them not to send

Thank you terite!


----------



## JOODLZ

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


YAY...thanks so much for your time & expertise!


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> I went ahead and bought it from therealreal and hopefully you will approve it as authentic....if not I will call them first thing to ask them not to send
> 
> Thank you terite!


Genuine - that is a Prorsum one (so a more expensive coat originally).
t


----------



## terite

JOODLZ said:


> YAY...thanks so much for your time & expertise!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> Genuine - that is a Prorsum one (so a more expensive coat originally).
> t


Thanks so much terite!!

I am still waiting for the extra photos for this one. But in the meantime can you please let me know which line this is from and the original cost range? The seller wants the same price as the white ombré one you just authenticated


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> Thanks so much terite!!
> 
> I am still waiting for the extra photos for this one. But in the meantime can you please let me know which line this is from and the original cost range? The seller wants the same price as the white ombré one you just authenticated



The pink coats are both Burberry London.
t
The white one is not lined - right?


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> The pink coats are both Burberry London.
> t
> The white one is not lined - right?


No I don’t think the white is lined from what I can see in the photos. 

So Burberry London was the more casual line and prorsum was the runway right?

Thanks!


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> The pink coats are both Burberry London.
> t
> The white one is not lined - right?



I thought this was prorsum too from the tag?


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> I thought this was prorsum too from the tag?


No - this is Burberry London.
t


----------



## Nuuhhhcole

Hello, can someone authenticate this scarf for me? These are all the pics available.


----------



## terite

Nuuhhhcole said:


> Hello, can someone authenticate this scarf for me? These are all the pics available.
> 
> View attachment 4368394
> View attachment 4368395
> View attachment 4368396
> View attachment 4368397
> View attachment 4368398


photos are too small to tell - also missing a photo of the other Burberry tag - the rest of the content tag - entire scarf
t


----------



## surfer

terite said:


> No - this is Burberry London.
> t



The other seller got back to me terite. Please let me know your thoughts before I finalise. Thank you!


----------



## Babypooh777

Hi, can you please help to authenticate this:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323718863135

Thank you!!!


----------



## terite

surfer said:


> The other seller got back to me terite. Please let me know your thoughts before I finalise. Thank you!


These tags look good
t


----------



## terite

Babypooh777 said:


> Hi, can you please help to authenticate this:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/323718863135
> 
> Thank you!!!


Looks good
t


----------



## Maureenie

terite said:


> Yes, I see that - that is not a good sign, because the bag is NOT leather. The content should say PVC
> t


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Maureenie

Please help authenticate this Burberry purse on eBay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-B...083100?hash=item23b46fd45c:g:QssAAOSwsGpbsD75




Is this real?  She has a receipt but the item looks off.  She has a few other Burberry items she is selling which look not quite  right but one states it was authenticated by Carol Diva.  

These are the pictures the seller has posted for the item.

Thanks for your help!  Just want to know if this or any of her other items should be reported.


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> Thank you for your help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> View attachment 4370438
> View attachment 4370439
> View attachment 4370440
> View attachment 4370441
> View attachment 4370442
> View attachment 4370443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate this Burberry purse on eBay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-B...083100?hash=item23b46fd45c:g:QssAAOSwsGpbsD75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this real?  She has a receipt but the item looks off.  She has a few other Burberry items she is selling which look not quite  right but one states it was authenticated by Carol Diva.
> 
> These are the pictures the seller has posted for the item.
> 
> Thanks for your help!  Just want to know if this or any of her other items should be reported.


Authtentic
t


----------



## Maureenie

terite said:


> Authtentic
> t


Really?  The letters on the front look crooked (especially the R as it’s slanting the other way!) so I thought it was fake!

Ok, thanks for your help!!


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> Really?  The letters on the front look crooked (especially the R as it’s slanting the other way!) so I thought it was fake!
> 
> Ok, thanks for your help!!


Send a clear/closeup photo of the letters - the photos you sent are on the slant.
t


----------



## violetti9

Hi! 
Im thinking about buying this coat.. just wonderingbif its authentic... ive been looking for one like this, and i think this seller has myltiple of these, so im a little worried. Please advise. Thanks so much! 

Item Name: Burberry Coat
Item Number:113680018997
Seller ID: fashionsf
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...018997?hash=item1a77db6e35:g:J-cAAOSwiUpa57qq


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hi!
> Im thinking about buying this coat.. just wonderingbif its authentic... ive been looking for one like this, and i think this seller has myltiple of these, so im a little worried. Please advise. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Coat
> Item Number:113680018997
> Seller ID: fashionsf
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...018997?hash=item1a77db6e35:g:J-cAAOSwiUpa57qq


Fake
I'm glad you checked here first. OMG
Selling multiples is always a red flag.
t


----------



## rhigared

Hello!
I've been on the hunt for Red Burberry Cashmere Heart and Check Print Scarf. Can someone help me authenticate two of these scarves being sold on ebay? I unfortunately had the bad luck of buying a counterfeit (a bad one)  Sadly they aren't in circulation anymore so I can't get it from Burberry/retailers. 

Scarf 1:https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-C...rentrq:780606571690a99c2868adb2ffef6fbb|iid:1

Scarf 2:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-G...rentrq:780606571690a99c2868adb2ffef6fbb|iid:1

Thank you!


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> Fake
> I'm glad you checked here first. OMG
> Selling multiples is always a red flag.
> t



Thanks so much! Cant believe they’re selling fakes for this much money!


----------



## terite

rhigared said:


> Hello!
> I've been on the hunt for Red Burberry Cashmere Heart and Check Print Scarf. Can someone help me authenticate two of these scarves being sold on ebay? I unfortunately had the bad luck of buying a counterfeit (a bad one)  Sadly they aren't in circulation anymore so I can't get it from Burberry/retailers.
> 
> Scarf 1:https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-CAMEL-CHECK-HEART-PRINTED-PARADE-RED-CASHMERE-SCARF-BNWT-168X30-GENUINE/113680583989?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=355f5378b2104c03bd83cf19e050df8d&pid=100675&rk=2&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=153408761444&itm=113680583989&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:7eddc96b-45b2-11e9-ab2b-74dbd180cb42|parentrq:780606571690a99c2868adb2ffef6fbb|iid:1
> 
> Scarf 2:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Giant-Heart-Printed-Parade-Red-Camel-Check-Cashmere-Scarf-BNWT-Genuine/153408761444?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=355f5378b2104c03bd83cf19e050df8d&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=pp&sd=153408761444&itm=153408761444&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:7eddc96b-45b2-11e9-ab2b-74dbd180cb42|parentrq:780606571690a99c2868adb2ffef6fbb|iid:1
> 
> Thank you!


Both look good
t


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Thanks so much! Cant believe they’re selling fakes for this much money!


People seem to think that if the price is higher it is genuine - not true! Don't go by price.
You are welcome.
t


----------



## rhigared

terite said:


> People seem to think that if the price is higher it is genuine - not true! Don't go by price.
> You are welcome.
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

rhigared said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Perensno

Hello, 
please could you say me, if my Burberry’s is original? He is very old, I get him from my father few years ago ) best regards!


----------



## terite

Perensno said:


> Hello,
> please could you say me, if my Burberry’s is original? He is very old, I get him from my father few years ago ) best regards!


It is real. Genuine. Vintage
t


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T!

I hope all is well ❤️

I was hoping you could take a peak at this mini orchard crossbody? It came with a matching wrist strap. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.

Thank you!


----------



## jaschultze

Can you please help authenticate these men's pants? Thank you!

Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/8529865-Burberry-Final-Drop--Burberry-Check-Pants-Classic-Camel


----------



## terite

jaschultze said:


> Can you please help authenticate these men's pants? Thank you!
> 
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/8529865-Burberry-Final-Drop--Burberry-Check-Pants-Classic-Camel


OH!  Genuine.
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T!
> 
> I hope all is well ❤️
> 
> I was hoping you could take a peak at this mini orchard crossbody? It came with a matching wrist strap. Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.
> 
> Thank you!


I'm not familiar with that one. 
But everything looks right.
t


----------



## jaschultze

terite said:


> OH!  Genuine.
> t


Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> I'm not familiar with that one.
> But everything looks right.
> t



Thank you so much! I also had to google it! It’s really a very cute little bag though


----------



## amstevens714

May I please ask for you help once more? 

This backpack came in and I’m questioning if it’s for kids because the straps are very short (fun that they can be removed I guess ). Would you mind sharing your opinion on authenticity?

Thank you so very much for any help you can provide ❤️


----------



## terite

jaschultze said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much! I also had to google it! It’s really a very cute little bag though


Yes, very cute! Nice!
You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> May I please ask for you help once more?
> 
> This backpack came in and I’m questioning if it’s for kids because the straps are very short (fun that they can be removed I guess ). Would you mind sharing your opinion on authenticity?
> 
> Thank you so very much for any help you can provide ❤️


These backpacks are great to find! It is an old one 2002 and authentic.
Yes it could be for kids - or could the straps have been shortened? 
Nice nova check backpack.
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> These backpacks are great to find! It is an old one 2002 and authentic.
> Yes it could be for kids - or could the straps have been shortened?
> Nice nova check backpack.
> t


You aRe fantastic. Gosh only knows about the straps. Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Maureenie

Hi!


Please help authenticate these Burberry scarves!


Thank you kindly for your help!!!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> You aRe fantastic. Gosh only knows about the straps. Thank you! ❤️


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate these Burberry scarves!
> 
> 
> Thank you kindly for your help!!!


Need to see all four pages of the content tag, front and back of the burberry tag.
What is the pink one made of?
t


----------



## Maureenie

terite said:


> Need to see all four pages of the content tag, front and back of the burberry tag.
> What is the pink one made of?
> t


Hello!


Sorry about the pictures!  Here they are!


Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## Maureenie

terite said:


> Need to see all four pages of the content tag, front and back of the burberry tag.
> What is the pink one made of?
> t


Here are the ones of the tags...thank you!


----------



## Ms.Twoshoes

Item Number: 254132831401
Seller ID: Sakikoto from Kyoto, Japan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRYS-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 

Hi I bought this item through Ebay.    Please help with authentication.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> Here are the ones of the tags...thank you!



What is the pink one made of? Let's see the scarves laid out.
t


----------



## terite

Ms.Twoshoes said:


> Item Number: 254132831401
> Seller ID: Sakikoto from Kyoto, Japan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRYS-86cm-33-86-Scarf-Silk-100-Very-Rare-excellent-condition/254132831401?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Hi I bought this item through Ebay.    Please help with authentication.  Thank you!!!!


You are looking for a blue label on the seam - send a photo.
t


----------



## Maureenie

terite said:


> What is the pink one made of? Let's see the scarves laid out.
> t


 It says 80% modal, 10% silk, 10% cashmere.


----------



## EmmaPeel

Hello Dears,

can you tell by the photos in the following link if this trenchcoat is real?

It is a selling platform like poshmark.

Thanks a lot in advance 

https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...nchcoat-mantel-dunkelblau/1079632142-154-2462


----------



## her1234567

Hello lovelies,
I have been on a hunt for a vintage trench, but I don't have much experience. I was wondering the authenticity of this item.
Item Name: Beige Polyester Trench Coat
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-polyester-burberry-trench-coat-7158626.shtml
Photo:
I haven't shop at Vestiaire before
Thank you
Cheers


----------



## terite

Maureenie said:


> View attachment 4376200
> View attachment 4376201
> 
> It says 80% modal, 10% silk, 10% cashmere.


These both look ok.
t


----------



## terite

EmmaPeel said:


> Hello Dears,
> 
> can you tell by the photos in the following link if this trenchcoat is real?
> 
> It is a selling platform like poshmark.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance
> 
> https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...nchcoat-mantel-dunkelblau/1079632142-154-2462


Yes it looks like a vintage trench.
t


----------



## terite

her1234567 said:


> Hello lovelies,
> I have been on a hunt for a vintage trench, but I don't have much experience. I was wondering the authenticity of this item.
> Item Name: Beige Polyester Trench Coat
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-polyester-burberry-trench-coat-7158626.shtml
> Photo:
> I haven't shop at Vestiaire before
> Thank you
> Cheers


Vintage trench.
t


----------



## hafairy

Hello,
I purchased this scarf from Ebay and while the tag looks authentic to me, I find the scarf colors are running and the scarf is overall very thin compared to a burberry scarf I bought years ago. I was hoping to get some help on whether it is authentic. Thank you.

Item Name: *Burberry Classic Check Cashmere Scarf in Ash Rose New with Tags*
Item Number: 303053276139
Seller ID: lilballerina
Link:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Cl...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## her1234567

terite said:


> Vintage trench.
> t


Thank you so much. Cheers!


----------



## Maureenie

terite said:


> These both look ok.
> t


Ok, thank you!!!


----------



## terite

hafairy said:


> Hello,
> I purchased this scarf from Ebay and while the tag looks authentic to me, I find the scarf colors are running and the scarf is overall very thin compared to a burberry scarf I bought years ago. I was hoping to get some help on whether it is authentic. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: *Burberry Classic Check Cashmere Scarf in Ash Rose New with Tags*
> Item Number: 303053276139
> Seller ID: lilballerina
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Classic-Check-Cashmere-Scarf-in-Ash-Rose-New-with-Tags/303053276139?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Send photos of the scarf that you actually received. The seller has several of these.
t


----------



## terite

her1234567 said:


> Thank you so much. Cheers!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this scarf authenticated? I also attached pics that I took myself, in case the ones that they had are not sufficient. Thank you!!

Item: *BURBERRY Modal Wool Giant Check Scarf Dark Trench*
Item #: 346245
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-modal-wool-giant-check-scarf-dark-trench-346245

Just curious (as I’m not familiar with Burberry scarves), it doesn’t seem like the tag has been removed then put back on, does it? Thank you!


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this scarf authenticated? I also attached pics that I took myself, in case the ones that they had are not sufficient. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: *BURBERRY Modal Wool Giant Check Scarf Dark Trench*
> Item #: 346245
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-modal-wool-giant-check-scarf-dark-trench-346245
> 
> Just curious (as I’m not familiar with Burberry scarves), it doesn’t seem like the tag has been removed then put back on, does it? Thank you!


Looks right -
t
PS: I also check the measurements on the paper tag/fabric tag - they match. Measure your scarf - make sure it is 140 x 140. Label stitching looks like a loose thread but I can't see it clearly.


----------



## EmmaPeel

terite said:


> Yes it looks like a vintage trench.
> t



Thank you so much. I‘ve bought it.


----------



## k5ml3k

terite said:


> Looks right -
> t
> PS: I also check the measurements on the paper tag/fabric tag - they match. Measure your scarf - make sure it is 140 x 140. Label stitching looks like a loose thread but I can't see it clearly.





k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this scarf authenticated? I also attached pics that I took myself, in case the ones that they had are not sufficient. Thank you!!
> 
> Item: *BURBERRY Modal Wool Giant Check Scarf Dark Trench*
> Item #: 346245
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-modal-wool-giant-check-scarf-dark-trench-346245
> 
> Just curious (as I’m not familiar with Burberry scarves), it doesn’t seem like the tag has been removed then put back on, does it? Thank you!



Thank you so much @terite!! I measured it and came out to 54-55” x  54-55” so I think we’re good? I took another pic o fine tag...not sure if it’ll help? Thank you again! [emoji5]


----------



## hafairy

terite said:


> Send photos of the scarf that you actually received. The seller has several of these.
> t


Hello, please find the photos below. Also I wanted to clarify that seller only had 1 of this scarf, I purchased it but put in the wrong info so I asked the seller to cancel order and relist so I could repurchase. Thank you. 

Hello,
I purchased this scarf from Ebay and while the tag looks authentic to me, I find the scarf colors are running and the scarf is overall very thin compared to a burberry scarf I bought years ago. I was hoping to get some help on whether it is authentic. Thank you.

Item Name: *Burberry Classic Check Cashmere Scarf in Ash Rose New with Tags*
Item Number: 303053276139
Seller ID: lilballerina
Link:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Classic-Check-Cashmere-Scarf-in-Ash-Rose-New-with-Tags/303053276139?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## amymosketti

Hello!  I am hoping someone can help me authenticate this Burberry Reversible Tote from Poshmark ...
https://posh.mk/xopLrat9dV
Thank you!
Amy


----------



## terite

hafairy said:


> Hello, please find the photos below. Also I wanted to clarify that seller only had 1 of this scarf, I purchased it but put in the wrong info so I asked the seller to cancel order and relist so I could repurchase. Thank you.
> 
> Hello,
> I purchased this scarf from Ebay and while the tag looks authentic to me, I find the scarf colors are running and the scarf is overall very thin compared to a burberry scarf I bought years ago. I was hoping to get some help on whether it is authentic. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: *Burberry Classic Check Cashmere Scarf in Ash Rose New with Tags*
> Item Number: 303053276139
> Seller ID: lilballerina
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Burberry-Classic-Check-Cashmere-Scarf-in-Ash-Rose-New-with-Tags/303053276139?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> View attachment 4378694
> View attachment 4378695
> View attachment 4378696
> View attachment 4378697



Everything that you have shown looks good. 
t


----------



## terite

amymosketti said:


> Hello!  I am hoping someone can help me authenticate this Burberry Reversible Tote from Poshmark ...
> https://posh.mk/xopLrat9dV
> Thank you!
> Amy


Everything shown looks right, but I cannot see any made in tag or any stamp clearly enough to say for sure - pictures are too small.
Send more photos when you get the bag.
t


----------



## amymosketti

terite said:


> Everything shown looks right, but I cannot see any made in tag or any stamp clearly enough to say for sure - pictures are too small.
> Send more photos when you get the bag.
> t


I will, thank you!  I should have it Friday.


----------



## terite

amymosketti said:


> I will, thank you!  I should have it Friday.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## lottusse

Hello! I am hoping someone can help me authenticate this Burberry Scarf..


----------



## terite

lottusse said:


> Hello! I am hoping someone can help me authenticate this Burberry Scarf..


Send a photo of the scarf - send photos upright of all the tags and labels.
Notice all the spelling mistakes in that bill!
t


----------



## beeauty

Hi guys would you please help me to authenticate it this scarf ? I picked it up at the thrift store for cheap today... Thank you so much for your help in advance

item name: Burbery 
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: none
comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


----------



## gaditana

Hi Terite,
Please let me know what you think of this small purse when you have a moment. Thanks!


----------



## amymosketti

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t


Here are more photos.
Thank you so much for taking a look for me!
Amy


----------



## amymosketti

amymosketti said:


> Here are more photos.
> Thank you so much for taking a look for me!
> Amy


----------



## cuttlebunz

Hi there!
Looking to purchase this Burberry Izzy Card Case:
https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-BURBERRY-BLACK-CARDHOLDER-5c775cdaa31c3313076b41b6

Not sure what to look for when it comes to Burberry authenticity. Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Hi guys would you please help me to authenticate it this scarf ? I picked it up at the thrift store for cheap today... Thank you so much for your help in advance
> 
> item name: Burbery
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: none
> comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again


GREAT DEAL.
That is Value Village or Shoppers? 
Goes to show you that price is not an indicator.
Authentic - great find.
t


----------



## terite

Looks good!
t


----------



## terite

cuttlebunz said:


> Hi there!
> Looking to purchase this Burberry Izzy Card Case:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-BURBERRY-BLACK-CARDHOLDER-5c775cdaa31c3313076b41b6
> 
> Not sure what to look for when it comes to Burberry authenticity. Thank you in advance!


In this case we look for an interior stamp and a clearer/closer view of the outside stamp. Always check that the card matches the item (it does). 
t


----------



## terite

amymosketti said:


> Here are more photos.
> Thank you so much for taking a look for me!
> Amy


Everything looks good.
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> GREAT DEAL.
> That is Value Village or Shoppers?
> Goes to show you that price is not an indicator.
> Authentic - great find.
> t


 Savers / Value Village (in Canada) thank you so much for the help


----------



## gaditana

Hi Terite, 
Further to my post#12427, I forgot to include front of tag.


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Savers / Value Village (in Canada) thank you so much for the help


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

gaditana said:


> View attachment 4381482
> View attachment 4381483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Terite,
> Further to my post#12427, I forgot to include front of tag.


Authentic (love it) - vintage
t


----------



## gaditana

Thank you Terite, you’re the best!


terite said:


> Authentic (love it) - vintage
> t


----------



## terite

gaditana said:


> Thank you Terite, you’re the best!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## clareSV

Hello, I am hoping someone can help me authenticate this coat  thank you!

Item Name: WOMEN'S PRE WORNED BURBERRY RAIN TRENCH JACKET BLUE SIZE PETITE L / US 8. 
Item Number: 293016532802
Seller ID: toogood2pass811
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-PRE...-JACKET-BLUE-SIZE-PETITE-L-US-8-/293016532802

Thanks again!


----------



## terite

clareSV said:


> Hello, I am hoping someone can help me authenticate this coat  thank you!
> 
> Item Name: WOMEN'S PRE WORNED BURBERRY RAIN TRENCH JACKET BLUE SIZE PETITE L / US 8.
> Item Number: 293016532802
> Seller ID: toogood2pass811
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-PRE...-JACKET-BLUE-SIZE-PETITE-L-US-8-/293016532802
> 
> Thanks again!


Content tag looks odd - need to see all pages of the content tags, a button, the size tags, closer view of the Brit label.
t


----------



## clareSV

terite said:


> Content tag looks odd - need to see all pages of the content tags, a button, the size tags, closer view of the Brit label.
> t



Many thanks!


----------



## MsHolly

Hi, can someone please verify this Burberry blue label dress before I purchase it..Thank you!


----------



## terite

clareSV said:


> Many thanks!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Hi, can someone please verify this Burberry blue label dress before I purchase it..Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382119
> View attachment 4382120
> View attachment 4382121
> View attachment 4382122
> View attachment 4382123


Can you send a clear/close photo of the label at the neck please.
t


----------



## high end queen

Hi,

Have been given this scarf as a gift and don’t want to be ungrateful but it seems a bit off to me? Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## terite

high end queen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have been given this scarf as a gift and don’t want to be ungrateful but it seems a bit off to me? Any thoughts? Thanks


oh - let's see the front of the paper tag, the burberry tag in focus and the scarf laid out.
t


----------



## high end queen

terite said:


> oh - let's see the front of the paper tag, the burberry tag in focus and the scarf laid out.
> t


Hope this is what you mean? Quite hard to fit whole scarf in one place! And is this the tag you were after? Thanks so much


----------



## MsHolly

Here ya go! Hope this is better


----------



## digsus

Hi!

At the beginning I would like to say that I really appreciate what you are doing here!

So I want to buy my first Burberry scarf, I found the one on photos, being sold on a vinted.pl page (Polish portal with second-hand clothes).

Could you please help me authenticate it. I can probably ask for more photos, but I would need a hint, what they should include. 

Many thanks!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Here ya go! Hope this is better
> View attachment 4382619
> View attachment 4382621


Authentic Burberry Blue Label (made in Japan)
t


----------



## terite

digsus said:


> Hi!
> 
> At the beginning I would like to say that I really appreciate what you are doing here!
> 
> So I want to buy my first Burberry scarf, I found the one on photos, being sold on a vinted.pl page (Polish portal with second-hand clothes).
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate it. I can probably ask for more photos, but I would need a hint, what they should include.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4382852
> View attachment 4382851


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

high end queen said:


> Hope this is what you mean? Quite hard to fit whole scarf in one place! And is this the tag you were after? Thanks so much


The scarf itself looks a bit odd to me - the content tag is sewn on with some unusual stitching, the labels seem to be on the same side of the scarf - they should be on opposite sides. Where did it come from with that tag? Purchased in Asia? Is it cashmere? The fringe should be tight weave - and not thin - send a photo of that
t


----------



## MsHolly

terite said:


> Authentic Burberry Blue Label (made in Japan)
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

MsHolly said:


> Thank you so much!


you are welcome.
t


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! I need some help authenticating this scarf. Thank you very much for your help and advice.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Please don't mind the towel as it is drying.


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I need some help authenticating this scarf. Thank you very much for your help and advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383655
> View attachment 4383656
> View attachment 4383658
> View attachment 4383659
> View attachment 4383660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't mind the towel as it is drying.


Send a photo of just the scarf and the other side of the silk content tag
t


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> Send a photo of just the scarf and the other side of the silk content tag
> t



No problem! Our space is a tad limited, sorry!


----------



## nd19

Hi,
Can you please help me to authenticate this scarf? Many thanks!
Item Name: burberry scarf
Photos:


----------



## Mariana3073

Hello, I'm new here and I want to buy this belt which is from Burberry. 
This website is a Portuguese website in which people sell their stuff second hand, so seller ID and ratings don't really fit the mold of the thread. I really wanted to make sure the belt is original because its at a great price.

Datecode: ITGIOLIN4FIR
Item Name: did some research on Google and I couldn't find a name for it
Link: https://m.olx.pt/anuncio/burberry-IDCZUwd.html#position=7&page=undefined

I've attached the pictures. I'm sorry they're not the best quality, it's the best I could get! 
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> No problem! Our space is a tad limited, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383663
> View attachment 4383664
> View attachment 4383665


It looks like Dry Clean only isn't spelled correctly. The Burberry name on the back of the tag looks odd also.


nd19 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help me to authenticate this scarf? Many thanks!
> Item Name: burberry scarf
> Photos:


Fake
t


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> No problem! Our space is a tad limited, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383663
> View attachment 4383664
> View attachment 4383665


It looks like Dry Clean only isn't spelled correctly. The Burberry name on the back of the tag looks odd also.


----------



## terite

nd19 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help me to authenticate this scarf? Many thanks!
> Item Name: burberry scarf
> Photos:


Fake
t


----------



## terite

Mariana3073 said:


> Hello, I'm new here and I want to buy this belt which is from Burberry.
> This website is a Portuguese website in which people sell their stuff second hand, so seller ID and ratings don't really fit the mold of the thread. I really wanted to make sure the belt is original because its at a great price.
> 
> Datecode: ITGIOLIN4FIR
> Item Name: did some research on Google and I couldn't find a name for it
> Link: https://m.olx.pt/anuncio/burberry-IDCZUwd.html#position=7&page=undefined
> 
> I've attached the pictures. I'm sorry they're not the best quality, it's the best I could get!
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4383969
> View attachment 4383970
> View attachment 4383971
> View attachment 4383972


Looks good.
t


----------



## nd19

terite said:


> Fake
> t


Thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> It looks like Dry Clean only isn't spelled correctly. The Burberry name on the back of the tag looks odd also.



I thought the burberry tag looked a bit odd as well. Thank you for your help!


----------



## terite

nd19 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> I thought the burberry tag looked a bit odd as well. Thank you for your help!


HOWEVER - the pattern looks right and the alignment looks right and the edges are hand rolled. Also the Burberry stamp in the corner looks right. Any sign of a made in tag? There were strange things done when Japan had a license 
t


----------



## high end queen

terite said:


> The scarf itself looks a bit odd to me - the content tag is sewn on with some unusual stitching, the labels seem to be on the same side of the scarf - they should be on opposite sides. Where did it come from with that tag? Purchased in Asia? Is it cashmere? The fringe should be tight weave - and not thin - send a photo of that
> t


Hey T, sorry for delayed reply, crazy couple of days! Funnily enough the stitching was one of the things that worried me. Labels are on opposite sides though and it says it’s 100% cashmere and does feel soft enough to be cashmere. It could well have come from Hong Kong or Beijing, stepdad does lots of work out there.  Hope attached gives you better view of fringe. I suppose in a way it doesn’t matter I love it anyway I just hate to think of my Stepdad getting ripped off. Thanks so much for all your time so far. A


----------



## terite

high end queen said:


> Hey T, sorry for delayed reply, crazy couple of days! Funnily enough the stitching was one of the things that worried me. Labels are on opposite sides though and it says it’s 100% cashmere and does feel soft enough to be cashmere. It could well have come from Hong Kong or Beijing, stepdad does lots of work out there.  Hope attached gives you better view of fringe. I suppose in a way it doesn’t matter I love it anyway I just hate to think of my Stepdad getting ripped off. Thanks so much for all your time so far. A


Let's see that plastic bag and I need to see thing way closer up to be able to tell - but the content tag looks off so far - and the burberry label
t


----------



## nd19

Hi,
First of all, thank you so much for all your help here.
Can you please help me to authenticate this burberry scarf? Thank you and appreciated! 
Item Name: burberry scarf
Photos:


----------



## nd19

Stiches back of the burberry label


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> HOWEVER - the pattern looks right and the alignment looks right and the edges are hand rolled. Also the Burberry stamp in the corner looks right. Any sign of a made in tag? There were strange things done when Japan had a license
> t



Hi there! I replied to your message. I don't seem to be able to find a made in tag. It could have potentially been cut off by the previous owner.


----------



## digsus

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


thank you.


----------



## terite

nd19 said:


> Hi,
> First of all, thank you so much for all your help here.
> Can you please help me to authenticate this burberry scarf? Thank you and appreciated!
> Item Name: burberry scarf
> Photos:


Send a photo of the inside folded edge of the label.
t
Asked for a second opinion because this vintage tag keeps popping up.


----------



## nd19

terite said:


> Send a photo of the inside folded edge of the label.
> t
> Asked for a second opinion because this vintage tag keeps popping up.


Here are the pictures...hope this will help.  Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

nd19 said:


> Here are the pictures...hope this will help.  Thank you so much!


I'm looking to see that little flap that is turned under when the label is sewn on
t


----------



## nd19

terite said:


> I'm looking to see that little flap that is turned under when the label is sewn on
> t


----------



## cuttlebunz

terite said:


> In this case we look for an interior stamp and a clearer/closer view of the outside stamp. Always check that the card matches the item (it does).
> t



Thanks so much for your quick response! I received the item and so I have some additional photos. 

For reference, the original posting: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-BURBERRY-BLACK-CARDHOLDER-5c775cdaa31c3313076b41b6

Clearer/closer view of the outside stamp:



Inside MADE IN ROMANIA stamp:



And next to the MADE IN ROMANIA stamp is what I think is the serial number? It's really difficult to read.



Thank you again for your help!


----------



## terite

cuttlebunz said:


> Thanks so much for your quick response! I received the item and so I have some additional photos.
> 
> For reference, the original posting: https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-BURBERRY-BLACK-CARDHOLDER-5c775cdaa31c3313076b41b6
> 
> Clearer/closer view of the outside stamp:
> View attachment 4385927
> 
> 
> Inside MADE IN ROMANIA stamp:
> View attachment 4385931
> 
> 
> And next to the MADE IN ROMANIA stamp is what I think is the serial number? It's really difficult to read.
> View attachment 4385933
> 
> 
> Thank you again for your help!


Yes, Made in stamp, serial number, lining all look good!
Genuine
t


----------



## xhinsx

Hi,i win this poll burbery auction
Can u check if the item is legit,thanks a lot
https://www.instagram.com/prodiguer.id/p/BvgAOMaAxE0/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1wgbpdtcp65ox


----------



## terite

xhinsx said:


> Hi,i win this poll burbery auction
> Can u check if the item is legit,thanks a lot
> https://www.instagram.com/prodiguer.id/p/BvgAOMaAxE0/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1wgbpdtcp65ox


photos are too small to be 100 percent certain - but it looks fake to me.
I need to see the tags up close.
I would not bid/buy - both tags look wrong from afar - style looks wrong also
t


----------



## Karmz

Hello,

I bought this bag at a yard sale and couldn't find anything similar online. It came with a dustbag. 

Item: Burberry nova check suede messenger bag

Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

Karmz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought this bag at a yard sale and couldn't find anything similar online. It came with a dustbag.
> 
> Item: Burberry nova check suede messenger bag
> 
> Thank you in advance!


It is authentic. From 2003.
It would have come with a blue carrier bag originally. But the beige one that it came with is a genuine carrier bag (newer than your purse).
Go back and see what else she has!
t


----------



## Karmz

terite said:


> It is authentic. From 2003.
> It would have come with a blue carrier bag originally. But the beige one that it came with is a genuine carrier bag (newer than your purse).
> Go back and see what else she has!
> t


 Thank you so much!
Unfortunately, this was the only treasure at that yard sale.


----------



## alg587

*Style- Burberry New Haymarket Check Satchel Northfield Chocolate? Bought from next door. I think it’s a great deal if real. Flash turned on in one picture. I have bad lighting inside so I can retake tomorrow in natural light if needed. Please help, thanks! *


----------



## alg587

*Burberry New Haymarket Check Satchel Northfield Chocolate. Is this authentic? *


----------



## Ms.Twoshoes

I bought this coat from ebay.  Can someone help authenticate this?  Thank you.

Item Name: *Women's Burberry London Peplum Wool/Cashmere White Short Coat Size UK10 US 8* 
Item Number:  113595573355
Seller ID:  burning.daylight 
Link:


----------



## terite

Karmz said:


> Thank you so much!
> Unfortunately, this was the only treasure at that yard sale.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

alg587 said:


> *Burberry New Haymarket Check Satchel Northfield Chocolate. Is this authentic? *


Authentic!
t


----------



## terite

Ms.Twoshoes said:


> I bought this coat from ebay.  Can someone help authenticate this?  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: *Women's Burberry London Peplum Wool/Cashmere White Short Coat Size UK10 US 8*
> Item Number:  113595573355
> Seller ID:  burning.daylight
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387437
> View attachment 4387437
> View attachment 4387438
> View attachment 4387439
> View attachment 4387439
> View attachment 4387440
> View attachment 4387440
> View attachment 4387440
> View attachment 4387440
> View attachment 4387441
> View attachment 4387442


We need to see the tags and all pages of the content tag close up and photo taken straight on.
t


----------



## Ms.Twoshoes

Hi,

Here are the tags,  I hope
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I inserted the quote properly.  Thanks!   
















terite said:


> We need to see the tags and all pages of the content tag close up and photo taken straight on.
> t


----------



## Ms.Twoshoes

Hi,

I cant find a blue label at the seam or anywhere...Should I be worried I bought a fake?

Thanks so much for any help.



terite said:


> You are looking for a blue label on the seam - send a photo.
> t


----------



## Ms.Twoshoes

Resubmitting:

I bought this coat from ebay. Can someone help authenticate this? Thank you.

Item Name: *Women's Burberry London Peplum Wool/Cashmere White Short Coat Size UK10 US 8*
Item Number: 113595573355
Seller ID: burning.daylight


----------



## Ms.Twoshoes

Resubmitting item for authentication please.
I can confirm it is 100% silk (I have many silk scarves and it feels the same). There is NO TAG or any blue label.

Thank you for any help!

Item name:BURBERRYS 86cm 33.8  6" Scarf Silk 100% Very Rare excellent condition!!
Item number: 254132831401
Seller ID: Sakikoto from Kyoto, Japan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRYS-86cm-33-86-Scarf-Silk-100-Very-Rare-excellent-condition/254132831401?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 

​


----------



## amstevens714

Hi T! I hope all is well. Can I ask for your help with these? My other ones turned out to me too small :/.

Item: Burberry haymarket rain boots
Seller: local consignment store
Item#: n/a
Link: n/a










Any help you might be able to provide would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Wella A

Item Name: Burberry bucket 
Item Number:
Seller ID: Beagle 
Link: Too good not to share: Burberry
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m95338593231/

Hi! Can you please help me to aunthenticate this bag. The stitching are perfect. However I can’t find any codes. Just the made in Italy behind the label in the tag inside. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks is advance.


----------



## mia55

I’ll really appreciate if you can take a look at this coat.

Name: Burberry balmoral
Pics: attached

Thanks so much












	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi


----------



## mia55

mia55 said:


> View attachment 4394356
> View attachment 4394357
> View attachment 4394358
> View attachment 4394359
> View attachment 4394360
> View attachment 4394361
> View attachment 4394362
> View attachment 4394363
> View attachment 4394364
> View attachment 4394365
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I’ll really appreciate if you can take a look at this coat.
> 
> Name: Burberry balmoral
> Pics: attached
> 
> Thanks so much



More pics

Thanks


----------



## Maveme

Item Name:Small bucket bag
Link: https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/vendo-mala-burberrys-IDCUdHp.html

Can you help me autheticating this bag please? This site is verry popular in my country but it seems to good to be true!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cuttlebunz

Hello! Looking to authenticate this Burberry Banner Tote:
https://poshmark.com/listing/New-Burberry-Banner-House-Check-Leather-Tote-5ca36650aa7ed3e04ea62916

The listing should have sufficient photos of the interior tag and the like, but I've also added some additional closeups on the hardware here: https://imgur.com/a/yd2AJyd

Let me know if you need more photos! I'm not sure where to find the serial number on this tote, so I'd be happy to find that and take a photo of it, wherever it is.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Wzckn

Hi there, would love an opinion. Print lines up with my genuine scarves, but the tags are a bit different. 

Item name: cashmere giant check animal print scarf
Seller: fashionphile
Original link: 
https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-cashmere-giant-check-animal-printed-scarf-camel-333623

Attached some additional pics of the scarf and tags. The print lines up with the my store bought, but I’m not 100% sure. Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## MonsieurMode

Item Name: Burberry Small TB Leather Bag
Item Number: 183761713824
Seller ID: c_elsmere_2008 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-T...1KjhtQDOis%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi - please may I ask for your kind assistance with this scarf?

Item: NEW Genuine Burberry Check Tie dye Scarf - Multicolour Antique Yellow
No: 264276508424
Seller: theirs
Link: 264276508424

Thank you very much!


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi all,

Can you please authenticate this polo shirt? Thanks

Item name: Burberry plaid polo shirt?
Seller: local second hand store


----------



## diabolus00

Can someone authenticate this item? Thanks!
Item Name: Burberry cashmere plaid scarf
Seller: Secondhand store






The tag looks a little off to me.


----------



## Sabrina Hoque

Please authenticate this burberry bag.
I’ve inserted all the pictures.


----------



## Nelli-Nica

Can you please tell me if this is real or fake? Thank you


----------



## Maveme

item name: bucket bag
link: https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/mala-burberry-IDCpSHH.html#7699a08f51
Hi could you please check this bag?
Supposedly it's a new strap!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## QBQ2

Hi,
Can you help me to authenticate this Burberry bag, purse, wallet, travel wallet, cashier or what ever it is. Is it Male or unisex? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thank you in advance.


----------



## violetti9

Hello everyone! 
Could you please givene your opinion about this coat??? Im about to buy it  

Thanks so much! 

Item Name: burberry london kensington trench
Item Number: 123732117074
Seller ID: inch.vale
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...117074?hash=item1ccf024652:g:BXsAAOSwd5xciAjq


----------



## terite

Ms.Twoshoes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are the tags,  I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4388460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I inserted the quote properly.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4388461
> View attachment 4388462
> View attachment 4388463
> View attachment 4388462
> View attachment 4388463
> View attachment 4388462
> View attachment 4388462
> View attachment 4388461
> View attachment 4388460
> View attachment 4388461
> View attachment 4388462
> View attachment 4388463


These tags look perfect.
t


----------



## terite

Ms.Twoshoes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I cant find a blue label at the seam or anywhere...Should I be worried I bought a fake?
> 
> Thanks so much for any help.


The label could have been removed. The scarf looks perfect to me - authentic. Vintage.
t


----------



## terite

Ms.Twoshoes said:


> Resubmitting item for authentication please.
> I can confirm it is 100% silk (I have many silk scarves and it feels the same). There is NO TAG or any blue label.
> 
> Thank you for any help!
> 
> Item name:BURBERRYS 86cm 33.8  6" Scarf Silk 100% Very Rare excellent condition!!
> Item number: 254132831401
> Seller ID: Sakikoto from Kyoto, Japan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRYS-86cm-33-86-Scarf-Silk-100-Very-Rare-excellent-condition/254132831401?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Lovely - authentic.
> t​


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Could you please givene your opinion about this coat??? Im about to buy it
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: burberry london kensington trench
> Item Number: 123732117074
> Seller ID: inch.vale
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...117074?hash=item1ccf024652:g:BXsAAOSwd5xciAjq


It is a fake one - I hope that you have not paid yet.
t


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Hi T! I hope all is well. Can I ask for your help with these? My other ones turned out to me too small :/.
> 
> Item: Burberry haymarket rain boots
> Seller: local consignment store
> Item#: n/a
> Link: n/a
> 
> View attachment 4392941
> View attachment 4392944
> View attachment 4392945
> View attachment 4392946
> View attachment 4392947
> View attachment 4392948
> View attachment 4392949
> 
> 
> Any help you might be able to provide would be greatly appreciated!
> Authentic rain boots
> t


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Item Name: Burberry bucket
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Beagle
> Link: Too good not to share: Burberry
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m95338593231/
> 
> Hi! Can you please help me to aunthenticate this bag. The stitching are perfect. However I can’t find any codes. Just the made in Italy behind the label in the tag inside. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks is advance.


It is an authentic Haymarket bag - Vintage like year 2000 or so.
t


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> I’ll really appreciate if you can take a look at this coat.
> 
> Name: Burberry balmoral
> Pics: attached
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 4394356
> View attachment 4394357
> View attachment 4394358
> View attachment 4394359
> View attachment 4394360
> View attachment 4394361
> View attachment 4394362
> View attachment 4394363
> View attachment 4394364
> View attachment 4394365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi


Authentic Burberry Brit
t


----------



## terite

Maveme said:


> Item Name:Small bucket bag
> Link: https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/vendo-mala-burberrys-IDCUdHp.html
> 
> Can you help me autheticating this bag please? This site is verry popular in my country but it seems to good to be true!
> Thanks in advance!


Need to see the inside of the bag - the tags and the lining.
t


----------



## terite

cuttlebunz said:


> Hello! Looking to authenticate this Burberry Banner Tote:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/New-Burberry-Banner-House-Check-Leather-Tote-5ca36650aa7ed3e04ea62916
> 
> The listing should have sufficient photos of the interior tag and the like, but I've also added some additional closeups on the hardware here: https://imgur.com/a/yd2AJyd
> 
> Let me know if you need more photos! I'm not sure where to find the serial number on this tote, so I'd be happy to find that and take a photo of it, wherever it is.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Looks good
t
authentic


----------



## terite

Wzckn said:


> Hi there, would love an opinion. Print lines up with my genuine scarves, but the tags are a bit different.
> 
> Item name: cashmere giant check animal print scarf
> Seller: fashionphile
> Original link:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-cashmere-giant-check-animal-printed-scarf-camel-333623
> 
> Attached some additional pics of the scarf and tags. The print lines up with the my store bought, but I’m not 100% sure. Thanks so much for your time!


The edge looks odd to me - the tag is not in the right spot - Is there a tag attached to the label - are the measurements stated the right measurements? Send a close up of the fringe.
t


----------



## terite

Sen


MonsieurMode said:


> Item Name: Burberry Small TB Leather Bag
> Item Number: 183761713824
> Seller ID: c_elsmere_2008
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-TB-Small-Leather-Bag-/183761713824?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=eWVy3q%2FqHgKeLysWR1KjhtQDOis%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


Send photos of the inside tags, close ups of all the labels, front and back, interior and chain/strap
t


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this polo shirt? Thanks
> 
> Item name: Burberry plaid polo shirt?
> Seller: local second hand store


Authentic vintage polo 
t


----------



## terite

diabolus00 said:


> Can someone authenticate this item? Thanks!
> Item Name: Burberry cashmere plaid scarf
> Seller: Secondhand store
> View attachment 4399960
> View attachment 4399961
> View attachment 4399962
> View attachment 4399963
> View attachment 4399967
> 
> The tag looks a little off to me.


Looks ok - looks legit - about 20+ years old or so - hold it up to the light to check for holes/moth bites, etc.
t


----------



## terite

Sabrina Hoque said:


> Please authenticate this burberry bag.
> I’ve inserted all the pictures.


Need to see a clear close photo of that Burberry tag that is on the inside - the zipper, the knight on the front. The care card does not match 
t


----------



## terite

Nelli-Nica said:


> Can you please tell me if this is real or fake? Thank you


Send a photo of the labels on the inside seam - size tag (check pockets) and a button.
t


----------



## terite

Maveme said:


> item name: bucket bag
> link: https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/mala-burberry-IDCpSHH.html#7699a08f51
> Hi could you please check this bag?
> Supposedly it's a new strap!
> Thanks in advance!


Send a photo of that interior tag
t


----------



## terite

QBQ2 said:


> Hi,
> Can you help me to authenticate this Burberry bag, purse, wallet, travel wallet, cashier or what ever it is. Is it Male or unisex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401088
> View attachment 4401089
> View attachment 4401089
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Looks nice so far - send a photo closeup of the stamp and zipper. 
t


----------



## terite

Sometimes my notifications stop coming - I don't know why.
Anyway - if I have missed anyone please let me know - refer to the post number, and I will help you out this afternoon.
t


----------



## diabolus00

terite said:


> Looks ok - looks legit - about 20+ years old or so - hold it up to the light to check for holes/moth bites, etc.
> t



T, thanks for your response and the time you take to answer everyone's requests!


----------



## terite

diabolus00 said:


> T, thanks for your response and the time you take to answer everyone's requests!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> It is a fake one - I hope that you have not paid yet.
> t



Thank you
I was sad this morning because it was sold already when i went back to buy it - not anymore! You’re amazing. Thanks again.


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Thank you
> I was sad this morning because it was sold already when i went back to buy it - not anymore! You’re amazing. Thanks again.


A close call!
You are welcome.
t


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> Authentic Burberry Brit
> t


You’re amazing, thanks so much


----------



## amstevens714

Thanks T - so glad you are back  I was worried as you are so prolific on this thread and disappeared for a bit. I hope all is OK. You are truly the best.


----------



## amstevens714

Thanks T - so glad you are back  I was worried as you are so prolific on this thread and disappeared for a bit. I hope all is OK. You are truly the best.


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> You’re amazing, thanks so much


You are welcome!


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Thanks T - so glad you are back  I was worried as you are so prolific on this thread and disappeared for a bit. I hope all is OK. You are truly the best.


Sometimes I don't get notifications - if I ever disappear - someone send me a PM - I depend on those notifications. Thanks!
t


----------



## amstevens714

terite said:


> Sometimes I don't get notifications - if I ever disappear - someone send me a PM - I depend on those notifications. Thanks!
> t


Oh! I’m glad everything is good and it was merely a computer error lol. You are so wonderful for helping us all.


----------



## terite

amstevens714 said:


> Oh! I’m glad everything is good and it was merely a computer error lol. You are so wonderful for helping us all.


You are welcome!
t


----------



## violetti9

Please help me with this coat.... and thank you so much! Its always appreciated
Item Name:NWT Burberry Sandringham Mid-length Women Trench Coat, color Honey, Size S
Item Number: 254199735876
Seller ID: melnik11
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burber...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## EmmaPeel

Hello,

can you tell by these pictures given if the scarf is authentic?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/202653512340


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Please help me with this coat.... and thank you so much! Its always appreciated
> Item Name:NWT Burberry Sandringham Mid-length Women Trench Coat, color Honey, Size S
> Item Number: 254199735876
> Seller ID: melnik11
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberry-Sandringham-Mid-length-Women-Trench-Coat-color-Honey-Size-S/254199735876?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


It is fake one - report it - don't pay.
t


----------



## terite

EmmaPeel said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you tell by these pictures given if the scarf is authentic?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/202653512340


I would have to see the other tag, the scarf laid out - does that look like cashmere? The color says black and white - and that is not the color described. Send more photos.
t


----------



## EmmaPeel

terite said:


> I would have to see the other tag, the scarf laid out - does that look like cashmere? The color says black and white - and that is not the color described. Send more photos.
> t



Thank you terite, I‘ve asked for more photos.

The color description sounds odd to me too. Usually I thought the white scarfs are „natural white“ (or „stone“).

I know that there have been lightweight cashmere scarfs in this size which are currently not available/discontinued but I do not know whether the color description has changed.


----------



## TommyH

Omg Terrine youstill aktiv here :O

This is good.

I bought Burberry Shoes und use a Tutorial to spot fakes.

I send you Later here Pictures and I hope they are legit.


----------



## EmmaPeel

terite said:


> I would have to see the other tag, the scarf laid out - does that look like cashmere? The color says black and white - and that is not the color described. Send more photos.
> t


----------



## Wzckn

terite said:


> The edge looks odd to me - the tag is not in the right spot - Is there a tag attached to the label - are the measurements stated the right measurements? Send a close up of the fringe.
> t




No store/brand tags other than the one from fashionphile. I’ve attached photos of the fringe...

Thanks again!


----------



## terite

EmmaPeel said:


> View attachment 4405191
> View attachment 4405192


The proportions look unusual to me. 
t


----------



## terite

Wzckn said:


> No store/brand tags other than the one from fashionphile. I’ve attached photos of the fringe...
> 
> Thanks again!


The fringe looks good - nice and tight twist, right length. You were going to check the measurements etc. Tags look good.
t


----------



## EmmaPeel

terite said:


> The proportions look unusual to me.
> t



Thank you.

Also the label looks odd to me. The cashmere scarfs I know have this one:





Maybe this this ebay item is older and they have changed it but then why is it new with tags? Furthermore the seller has more Burberry items listed on Ebay. Too many red flags I think.

I will pass.


----------



## TommyH

Good 2 pairs of burberry shoes. 

Can you tell me if it fakes or not ? I got the also the shoppings bags suprisley beside the bags for the shoes self.

Here the Brown:


----------



## TommyH

Here The Black One:


----------



## terite

EmmaPeel said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Also the label looks odd to me. The cashmere scarfs I know have this one:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405253
> 
> 
> Maybe this this ebay item is older and they have changed it but then why is it new with tags? Furthermore the seller has more Burberry items listed on Ebay. Too many red flags I think.
> 
> I will pass.


I agree.
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Here The Black One:
> 
> View attachment 4405372
> View attachment 4405373
> View attachment 4405374
> View attachment 4405377
> View attachment 4405378
> View attachment 4405379


Both shoes are genuine
t


----------



## maxspiderx

Hello! Need help authenticating this men's wallet. Thanks in advance!

Item #: ITTIVGRO58CAL


----------



## terite

maxspiderx said:


> Hello! Need help authenticating this men's wallet. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item #: ITTIVGRO58CAL


Looks good
t


----------



## KrengFernando

Please help me Authenticate this bag. 
I am 90% sure it is fake but the seller insists its original.
Thanks in advance


----------



## thwayset21

Hi,Could you please help me check if this vintage piece is authentic?
I am kinda freaking out at the fact that the check prints are not in line with each other.
Thanks in advance for your help.
Item Name (if you know it):Unknown  
Link (if available)- Not available 
Photos:


----------



## terite

KrengFernando said:


> Please help me Authenticate this bag.
> I am 90% sure it is fake but the seller insists its original.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406408
> View attachment 4406408


You would win the debate - you are correct - it is fake.
t


----------



## terite

thwayset21 said:


> Hi,Could you please help me check if this vintage piece is authentic?
> I am kinda freaking out at the fact that the check prints are not in line with each other.
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> Item Name (if you know it):Unknown
> Link (if available)- Not available
> Photos:


These old bags - I love to look at them.
This is an authentic very vintage bag.
You would NEVER see pattern alignment like that in a new bag - look at that lone knight flying out solo. And the triple stripe down the front.
You can never get Burberry plaid to line up everywhere if you are piecing out front/back/sides and the bottom.
Was it Gran's?
t


----------



## thwayset21

terite said:


> These old bags - I love to look at them.
> This is an authentic very vintage bag.
> You would NEVER see pattern alignment like that in a new bag - look at that lone knight flying out solo. And the triple stripe down the front.
> You can never get Burberry plaid to line up everywhere if you are piecing out front/back/sides and the bottom.
> Was it Gran's?
> t


Thank yo so much,you made me feel a lot better.Glad you love vintage bags too.
won it off of auction from ebay seller who sells a lot of vintage Burberry.
loved the suede/leather strap and interior so i fought really hard to get it.


----------



## terite

thwayset21 said:


> Thank yo so much,you made me feel a lot better.Glad you love vintage bags too.
> won it off of auction from ebay seller who sells a lot of vintage Burberry.
> loved the suede/leather strap and interior so i fought really hard to get it.


You are welcome.
I love the suede strap/handle and the Burberrys writing there.
I clean the exterior coated canvas sections with a toothbrush.
t


----------



## KrengFernando

terite said:


> You would win the debate - you are correct - it is fake.
> t


Thank you very much for the help


----------



## Wzckn

terite said:


> The fringe looks good - nice and tight twist, right length. You were going to check the measurements etc. Tags look good.
> t



Thanks T, I measured, and the measurements are accurate with what's described in the tag.


----------



## terite

KrengFernando said:


> Thank you very much for the help


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Wzckn said:


> Thanks T, I measured, and the measurements are accurate with what's described in the tag.


Always a good detail to check -
t


----------



## babybluee

Hello,
Please assist me to authenticate this Burberry jacket. Thank you in advance. Let me know if you need more information.


----------



## terite

babybluee said:


> Hello,
> Please assist me to authenticate this Burberry jacket. Thank you in advance. Let me know if you need more information.


Genuine
t


----------



## babybluee

Thank you so much


----------



## terite

babybluee said:


> Thank you so much


Yuo are welcome.
t


----------



## Loverstyle

Hi could you kindly please help authenticate this vintage trench.


----------



## Loverstyle

Photos below


----------



## terite

Loverstyle said:


> Photos below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408799
> View attachment 4408802
> View attachment 4408803
> View attachment 4408804
> View attachment 4408805
> View attachment 4408806
> View attachment 4408807


genuine vintage trench
t


----------



## Cal Bear

Please authenticate. 

Item: Sandringham trench coat
Listing number: 264276819599
Seller ID: huu9434
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264276819599

Let me know if anything else is needed. Thanks!


----------



## Loverstyle

terite said:


> genuine vintage trench
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

Cal Bear said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> Item: Sandringham trench coat
> Listing number: 264276819599
> Seller ID: huu9434
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264276819599
> 
> Let me know if anything else is needed. Thanks!


I don't like the look of the content tags.
t


----------



## terite

Loverstyle said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Cal Bear

terite said:


> I don't like the look of the content tags.
> t



Thanks!


----------



## terite

Tha


Cal Bear said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## allstarted1

Hi all,

Great work that the authenticators are doing. At the moment I'm eyeballing a cashmere scarf on eBay. The seller has multiple and shows all details in the photos. Most of them are wearing the 'Burberrys'-tag. But I'm not 100% certain if it's the real deal, even when all details are shown.

Can someone help me authenticate it?

https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Genuine-Burberry-100-Cashmere-Beige-Nova-Check-Vintage-Scarf/333153009853?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649


----------



## allstarted1

Some extra info:

Item Name: Genuine Burberry 100% Cashmere Beige Nova Check Vintage Scarf 
Item Number: 333153009853
Seller ID: shaikhbacha
Link: https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Genuine-Bur...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Cal Bear

Can someone please help authenticate?  Thanks!

Item name: Burberry Sandringham 
Seller ID: Jonathala_61
Item Number: 293059439156
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293059439156


----------



## terite

allstarted1 said:


> Some extra info:
> 
> Item Name: Genuine Burberry 100% Cashmere Beige Nova Check Vintage Scarf
> Item Number: 333153009853
> Seller ID: shaikhbacha
> Link: https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Genuine-Burberry-100-Cashmere-Beige-Nova-Check-Vintage-Scarf/333153009853?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> View attachment 4410939
> View attachment 4410940


The burberry ones are older than the Burberry ones. Vintage scarves are great - when buying one ask that it be held up to the light - to check for small holes/moth bites, etc.
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Cal Bear said:


> Can someone please help authenticate?  Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Burberry Sandringham
> Seller ID: Jonathala_61
> Item Number: 293059439156
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293059439156


looks legit
t


----------



## allstarted1

terite said:


> The burberry ones are older than the Burberry ones. Vintage scarves are great - when buying one ask that it be held up to the light - to check for small holes/moth bites, etc.
> Genuine
> t


Thank you for authenticating, t. 

I bit the bullet and ordered it. When it's here, I will share my findings!


----------



## Cal Bear

terite said:


> looks legit
> t



Thanks again! Ordered it.


----------



## terite

Cal Bear said:


> Thanks again! Ordered it.


You are welcome.
REMINDER:
Everyone is always welcome to send photos of the ACTUAL item when they receive it. We have had an authentic item photographed and then sold, and then the buyer received a fake - and blamed the authentication! But it was clearly a substitute fake bag that she received - and this was clear when photos of what she received were shown.
t


----------



## Kiriko

Good day to you! ☺️ Glad to see a forum like this exists, @TommyH suggested this place to me.

Item Name: Unknown
Link: It's a german second hand website, it'll be more convenient to post the pictures instead
Photos: (if more are required, let me know! I could ask the seller for specifics.) 

Sincerely, 
Kiriko


----------



## terite

Kiriko said:


> View attachment 4412113
> View attachment 4412114
> View attachment 4412115
> View attachment 4412116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day to you! ☺️ Glad to see a forum like this exists, @TommyH suggested this place to me.
> 
> Item Name: Unknown
> Link: It's a german second hand website, it'll be more convenient to post the pictures instead
> Photos: (if more are required, let me know! I could ask the seller for specifics.)
> 
> Sincerely,
> Kiriko


This is an authentic VINTAGE back pack or rucksack
t


----------



## MonsieurMode

terite said:


> Sen
> 
> Send photos of the inside tags, close ups of all the labels, front and back, interior and chain/strap
> t



Hello,

Following up with the requested. This shipped from the UK so I hope I don't have to send it back. The stickers worry me the most. I've never seen this on a Burberry bag, but perhaps they're for the stock room?


----------



## Kathi S

Can anyone tell me if this is authentic or not? 
Thank you so much!
Kathi 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401748540679


----------



## terite

Kathi S said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic or not?
> Thank you so much!
> Kathi
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/401748540679


This one is fake
t


----------



## terite

MonsieurMode said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following up with the requested. This shipped from the UK so I hope I don't have to send it back. The stickers worry me the most. I've never seen this on a Burberry bag, but perhaps they're for the stock room?
> 
> View attachment 4412421
> 
> View attachment 4412419
> View attachment 4412417
> View attachment 4412414
> View attachment 4412413
> View attachment 4412412
> View attachment 4412420
> View attachment 4412422
> View attachment 4412418
> View attachment 4412416


It is a new one for me - I will have to do some more research on that - lots of fakes of those about - but I can go to Burberry to compare - meanwhile where is the serial number in the bag? What are in those little envelopes. Is there a price tag? Is is Lamb skin inside? I cannot see the stamp on the strap or the stamp on the zipper pull clearly enough to comment on them.
t


----------



## msjmd

Hi, Addy! Hi, everyone! Newbie on luxury goods here!

Been wanting a Burberry outerwear for some time now and saw this on a buy and sell app. Seller says it’s authentic from Japan. Asked her for photos of labels/tags but she said it had none and that she has other Burberry items without labels/tags that are guaranteed authentic.

Also tried searching for that cursive Burberry font on the buttons but only found one thread saying such are authentic.

All photos here are provided by the seller. Really hoping this is authentic because I want it so bad!

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## MonsieurMode

terite said:


> It is a new one for me - I will have to do some more research on that - lots of fakes of those about - but I can go to Burberry to compare - meanwhile where is the serial number in the bag? What are in those little envelopes. Is there a price tag? Is is Lamb skin inside? I cannot see the stamp on the strap or the stamp on the zipper pull clearly enough to comment on them.
> t



Thank you for your help! 

1. I couldn't find a serial number anywhere in the bag. There isn't a stamp on the leather strap, but there is one on the strap adjustment hardware.

2. In the envelope is a care booklet. I will follow up with pictures when I get home tonight.

3. The inside is supposed to be lambskin, but it feels like a tougher leather unless they treated is specially. 

The seller provided a Burberry store receipt that matched her PayPal name, so I now believe this is authentic.


----------



## terite

msjmd said:


> View attachment 4413118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Addy! Hi, everyone! Newbie on luxury goods here!
> 
> Been wanting a Burberry outerwear for some time now and saw this on a buy and sell app. Seller says it’s authentic from Japan. Asked her for photos of labels/tags but she said it had none and that she has other Burberry items without labels/tags that are guaranteed authentic.
> 
> Also tried searching for that cursive Burberry font on the buttons but only found one thread saying such are authentic.
> 
> All photos here are provided by the seller. Really hoping this is authentic because I want it so bad!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


So far the lining looks like it is not positioned correctly. There should be a label at the neck - it is missing or cut out. If you can send photos of all the pages of the content tag on the side, I can tell you more.
Burberry definitely had cursive writing on buttons for a certain season or two. Also that cursive writing appeared on scarves etc. at that time.
I would not buy that without sending photos of the content tags.
t


----------



## terite

MonsieurMode said:


> Thank you for your help!
> 
> 1. I couldn't find a serial number anywhere in the bag. There isn't a stamp on the leather strap, but there is one on the strap adjustment hardware.
> 
> 2. In the envelope is a care booklet. I will follow up with pictures when I get home tonight.
> 
> 3. The inside is supposed to be lambskin, but it feels like a tougher leather unless they treated is specially.
> 
> The seller provided a Burberry store receipt that matched her PayPal name, so I now believe this is authentic.


Send a photo of the store receipt.
t


----------



## MonsieurMode

terite said:


> Send a photo of the store receipt.
> t



Attached is a picture of the online receipt. This one covers the seller's name. I have one with it unredacted that matches the PayPal name.


I also went to Nordstrom today, and they had the exact same booklets in their TB bags. They didn't have the stickers, but they had the stickers inside of the Grace Bag, which leads me to believe that it's included for organization in the stock room (either to be attached onto the dust bags on shelves or on boxes). I bet stores are supposed to remove it from bags before being sold, but it's an oversight on some.


----------



## Kathi S

terite said:


> This one is fake
> t


Is it an authentic BLUE LABEL Burberry? 
Thanks,
Kathi


----------



## terite

Kathi S said:


> Is it an authentic BLUE LABEL Burberry?
> Thanks,
> Kathi


No - it is not an authentic blue label - a blue label bag would have a different design and would say BLUE LABEL on the zips and tag. Also the Burberry tag inside the bag is an obvious fake. 
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## Kathi S

terite said:


> No - it is not an authentic blue label - a blue label bag would have a different design and would say BLUE LABEL on the zips and tag. Also the Burberry tag inside the bag is an obvious fake.
> I hope you can return it.
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

MonsieurMode said:


> Attached is a picture of the online receipt. This one covers the seller's name. I have one with it unredacted that matches the PayPal name.
> View attachment 4413445
> 
> I also went to Nordstrom today, and they had the exact same booklets in their TB bags. They didn't have the stickers, but they had the stickers inside of the Grace Bag, which leads me to believe that it's included for organization in the stock room (either to be attached onto the dust bags on shelves or on boxes). I bet stores are supposed to remove it from bags before being sold, but it's an oversight on some.
> View attachment 4413446


I think if you get a TB bag at Nordstroms and compare it to yours - you will be able to tell.  There is nothing as good as the smell, feel/touch test.
t


----------



## terite

Kathi S said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Kiriko

terite said:


> This is an authentic VINTAGE back pack or rucksack
> t



Thanks a lot, T! I hope you do not mind, but I found another
Burberry item from the same seller and in case it is also authentic, I would consider buying both. You are a great help, really appreciate it! ^-^

Sincerely,
Kiriko


----------



## terite

Kiriko said:


> View attachment 4413857
> View attachment 4413851
> View attachment 4413852
> View attachment 4413853
> View attachment 4413854
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot, T! I hope you do not mind, but I found another
> Burberry item from the same seller and in case it is also authentic, I would consider buying both. You are a great help, really appreciate it! ^-^
> 
> Sincerely,
> Kiriko


Zips, tag, buttons, design and trim all look right - is there a made in or content tag sewn on the side - looks like an item made in Portugal - have a look.
t


----------



## MonsieurMode

terite said:


> I think if you get a TB bag at Nordstroms and compare it to yours - you will be able to tell.  There is nothing as good as the smell, feel/touch test.
> t



Yes, after comparing with the TB bag they had in store, the lining and leather all felt the same. While Burberry says that the lining is lambskin, it definitely feels more stiff than traditional lambskin.


----------



## speranza134

Hi could some one help me authenticate this scarf please?


----------



## terite

speranza134 said:


> Hi could some one help me authenticate this scarf please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414162
> View attachment 4414163
> View attachment 4414170


looks good
t


----------



## speranza134

terite said:


> looks good
> t



Thanks t


----------



## msjmd

terite said:


> So far the lining looks like it is not positioned correctly. There should be a label at the neck - it is missing or cut out. If you can send photos of all the pages of the content tag on the side, I can tell you more.
> Burberry definitely had cursive writing on buttons for a certain season or two. Also that cursive writing appeared on scarves etc. at that time.
> I would not buy that without sending photos of the content tags.
> t



Hi, terite! Thank you so much for the reply! I was able to get additional photos:


----------



## eriberri

Hi there, thanks in advance for your help! I bought this trench at an estate auction for very little so I figure it could go either way, but it was actually my size so couldn't pass it up.

Item Name (if you know it): a trench of some kind, sorry I don’t know more!

It doesn’t have engraved buttons.
The tag looks good but says BURBERRYS OF LONDON
It does seem very well sewn
The lining plaid doesn’t line up where it’s joined
It’s cotton blend but pretty stiff
The arm lining is shiny but not soft 
It does have the little throat hook and latch
It does have age related spots and wear


----------



## terite

msjmd said:


> View attachment 4414711
> View attachment 4414712
> 
> 
> Hi, terite! Thank you so much for the reply! I was able to get additional photos:


I can't read those - sorry - too blurry/too far away.


----------



## terite

eriberri said:


> Hi there, thanks in advance for your help! I bought this trench at an estate auction for very little so I figure it could go either way, but it was actually my size so couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): a trench of some kind, sorry I don’t know more!
> 
> It doesn’t have engraved buttons.
> The tag looks good but says BURBERRYS OF LONDON
> It does seem very well sewn
> The lining plaid doesn’t line up where it’s joined
> It’s cotton blend but pretty stiff
> The arm lining is shiny but not soft
> It does have the little throat hook and latch
> It does have age related spots and wear


Everything looks right for this vintage women's trench - tough size to find also so good deal.
They usually wash up on the gentle cycle LIKE A DREAM.
t
Authentic vintage trench.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi Terite,
Good evening. I have recently lost some weight and my old Burberry jackets are too loose on me and I have decided to buy a preloved jacket.  It arrived today but I am not sure if this is a newer design or faked .. Please help to take a look.  Thank you for your time.  Very much appreciated :-


----------



## CaviarChanel

..


----------



## terite

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi Terite,
> Good evening. I have recently lost some weight and my old Burberry jackets are too loose on me and I have decided to buy a preloved jacket.  It arrived today but I am not sure if this is a newer design or faked .. Please help to take a look.  Thank you for your time.  Very much appreciated :-


This is probably newer than your original jacket - 
Authentic Burberry Brit
t


----------



## CaviarChanel

terite said:


> This is probably newer than your original jacket -
> Authentic Burberry Brit
> t



Hi Terite - Thank you very much.


----------



## terite

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi Terite - Thank you very much.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Kathi S

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163625873270

 Can anyone tell me if this is authentic or not? Thanks in advance, Kathi


----------



## terite

Kathi S said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163625873270
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic or not? Thanks in advance, Kathi


Photos too blurry to say for sure - does not look like Burberry to me.
t


----------



## Kathi S

terite said:


> Photos too blurry to say for sure - does not look like Burberry to me.
> t


OK Thank you


----------



## Denise marini

Hello I purchased this Burberry tee On Poshmark but when it arrived I’m a little skeptical.  Would love some feedback.  Thanks the shirt is dark grey and the logo is more of a deep crimson my lighting is awful.


----------



## Denise marini

Some more pics 

Thanks again


----------



## babybluee

Hi,
Would you please help to authenticate this jacket? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Denise marini

Denise marini said:


> Some more pics
> 
> Thanks again


Anyone able to help I still have the chance to. Return But only a day thanks. Again


----------



## terite

Kathi S said:


> OK Thank you


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Denise marini said:


> Some more pics
> 
> Thanks again


This is authentic Burberry Brit.
t


----------



## terite

babybluee said:


> Hi,
> Would you please help to authenticate this jacket? Thank you in advance for your help!


Authentic
t


----------



## Denise marini

terite said:


> This is authentic Burberry Brit.
> t


Thank you so much


----------



## allstarted1

I received my vintage scarf today. It's really soft and was well packed by the seller. Here are some pics.
It's a bit wrinkled, but it just came out of the steam device from the washingmachine.


----------



## terite

Denise marini said:


> Thank you so much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

allstarted1 said:


> I received my vintage scarf today. It's really soft and was well packed by the seller. Here are some pics.
> It's a bit wrinkled, but it just came out of the steam device from the washingmachine.
> 
> View attachment 4418649
> View attachment 4418650
> View attachment 4418651


Looks good.
t


----------



## Savina21

Is this bag authentic? It has no tags other than the metal one pictured. Hardware is peeling and has no stamp.
On Mercari:

https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m38756423004/
Burberry Small Tote Bag


----------



## Kathi S

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192901964476

Hello, can anyone please help me Authentic this ?
Thanks so much! 
Kathi


----------



## babybluee

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you


----------



## mia55

Hi

Can you please help me authenticating this coat? My concern is tag/care/washing instructions piece as there is only one attached to it as opposed to 2 tags/piece of cloth like my other jackets.

It has detachable wool liner as well.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## mia55

More pics

Thanks


----------



## terite

Kathi S said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192901964476
> 
> Hello, can anyone please help me Authentic this ?
> Thanks so much!
> Kathi


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

babybluee said:


> Thank you



You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> More pics
> 
> Thanks


Athentic - also the tags from the wool liner look good too.
t


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> Athentic - also the tags from the wool liner look good too.
> t



Thanks so much, you're the best!!!!


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Thanks so much, you're the best!!!!


You are welcome!


----------



## msjmd

Hi, dear authenticators! Would appreciate it very much if you could help me authenticate this item. Seller claims she doesn’t know if it’s authentic or not (and she seems sincere about it). All photos are from the seller:


----------



## Savina21

Is this bag authentic? It has no tags other than the metal one pictured. Hardware is peeling and has no stamp.
On Mercari:

https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m38756423004/
Burberry Small Tote Bag


----------



## terite

msjmd said:


> View attachment 4420655
> View attachment 4420656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, dear authenticators! Would appreciate it very much if you could help me authenticate this item. Seller claims she doesn’t know if it’s authentic or not (and she seems sincere about it). All photos are from the seller:


Send a better/closer/clearer photo of the content tag.
Thanks
t


----------



## terite

Savina21 said:


> Is this bag authentic? It has no tags other than the metal one pictured. Hardware is peeling and has no stamp.
> On Mercari:
> 
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m38756423004/
> Burberry Small Tote Bag


Does not look like Burberry.
t


----------



## Cal Bear

Please authenticate. I bought this last week and it arrived today. 

Item: Burberry Sandringham Mid-length in Honey








Please let me know if additional pictures are needed. Thanks!


----------



## terite

Cal Bear said:


> Please authenticate. I bought this last week and it arrived today.
> 
> Item: Burberry Sandringham Mid-length in Honey
> 
> View attachment 4420818
> View attachment 4420819
> View attachment 4420820
> View attachment 4420821
> View attachment 4420822
> 
> 
> Please let me know if additional pictures are needed. Thanks!


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

If I missed anyone - let me know.
t


----------



## Cal Bear

terite said:


> If I missed anyone - let me know.
> t



Thanks so much!


----------



## dzouhanna

Hello!

I would appreciate your help authenticating this vintage Burberrys bag. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

dzouhanna said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would appreciate your help authenticating this vintage Burberrys bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Nice! It's an old one. Excellent condition considering the age of it.
Did you find that in someone's closet?
Authentic
t


----------



## Tracer

Please authenticate. I just bought this. Let me know if you need more photos. 

Item: Burberry sandringham mid-length in Honey


----------



## dzouhanna

terite said:


> Nice! It's an old one. Excellent condition considering the age of it.
> Did you find that in someone's closet?
> Authentic
> t



Thank you for taking the time to respond. 

I actually bought this from a charity sale, so it must have come from someone's closet. 

I also apologize if this is not the place to ask this, but would you happen to know the approximate age / year of this?


----------



## terite

Tracer said:


> Please authenticate. I just bought this. Let me know if you need more photos.
> 
> Item: Burberry sandringham mid-length in Honey


Post a photo of the other content tag and a button and the back of the collar, collar turned up.
t


----------



## terite

dzouhanna said:


> Thank you for taking the time to respond.
> 
> I actually bought this from a charity sale, so it must have come from someone's closet.
> 
> I also apologize if this is not the place to ask this, but would you happen to know the approximate age / year of this?


Yeah for charity sales.
It would be at least 20 years old.
t


----------



## Tracer

terite said:


> Post a photo of the other content tag and a button and the back of the collar, collar turned up.
> t


Thanks T. Here are the additional photos. I’m not sure what you meant by other content tag, let me know if I’m still missing it.


----------



## terite

Tracer said:


> Thanks T. Here are the additional photos. I’m not sure what you meant by other content tag, let me know if I’m still missing it.


Authentic
t


----------



## Tracer

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thanks t!!


----------



## terite

Tracer said:


> Thanks t!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Alizala

Hi, I hope these photos are sufficient. I picked this up at Goodwill over the weekend thinking that it would be worth cleaning up and holding onto for fall, but now I'm not sure. I've only been able to find one other bag with the same shape, and the seller of that bag had no information about it that might have allowed me to authenticate or date mine.


----------



## terite

Alizala said:


> View attachment 4425808
> View attachment 4425809
> View attachment 4425810
> View attachment 4425811
> View attachment 4425813
> View attachment 4425814
> View attachment 4425815
> View attachment 4425818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I hope these photos are sufficient. I picked this up at Goodwill over the weekend thinking that it would be worth cleaning up and holding onto for fall, but now I'm not sure. I've only been able to find one other bag with the same shape, and the seller of that bag had no information about it that might have allowed me to authenticate or date mine.


A vintage saddle bag (some people call it a saddle bag), could be a shoulder bag. Sometimes you can find clothing from this era with this lining.
t


----------



## digsus

Hi!

I'm very happy with the scarf I bought a few weeks back with your help.
Now I'm thinking about a bag.

Could you help me with this one:

Item Name : Burberry brown shoulder bag
Link : https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ticolour-cloth-burberry-handbag-7251784.shtml
Photos: I cannot save the photos from the VC page, I hope you will understand  

It says that this is "verified and authenticated by our experts" but I still trust you more...
I can probably ask for more photos, but I will have to know what exactly should be included on them.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## jamfactory

Hi there, new to this forum. I'm amazed at how you guys can tell what is real or fake with so many fakes out there these days! Could you help me authenticate this scarf? Price seemed a bit too good to be true. Thank you in advance!

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MINT-10...m2f303febd6:g:9VMAAOSwxoJcJr0Y&frcectupt=true


----------



## terite

digsus said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm very happy with the scarf I bought a few weeks back with your help.
> Now I'm thinking about a bag.
> 
> Could you help me with this one:
> 
> Item Name : Burberry brown shoulder bag
> Link : https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ticolour-cloth-burberry-handbag-7251784.shtml
> Photos: I cannot save the photos from the VC page, I hope you will understand
> 
> It says that this is "verified and authenticated by our experts" but I still trust you more...
> I can probably ask for more photos, but I will have to know what exactly should be included on them.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


This link does not take me anywhere. Try again
t


----------



## terite

jamfactory said:


> Hi there, new to this forum. I'm amazed at how you guys can tell what is real or fake with so many fakes out there these days! Could you help me authenticate this scarf? Price seemed a bit too good to be true. Thank you in advance!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MINT-10...m2f303febd6:g:9VMAAOSwxoJcJr0Y&frcectupt=true


I think they are fakes - she has sold two or three in the past, same item - in one photo you can see just a peek of the content tag - and it looks fake - although I can just see a corner of it.
Otherwise - don't bid/buy a scarf that you cannot see all fabric tags (the label and the content tag pages). Older scarves do not have the content tags - but in this case she should show the content tags. Also be leery of anyone selling multiples - I mean where do they come from? 
t


----------



## Kristy91

Please can you help me authenticate this bag (it doesn’t have an id number)


----------



## digsus

terite said:


> This link does not take me anywhere. Try again
> t



Oh my, sorry for that.

Item Name : Burberry brown shoulder bag
Link : http://us.vestiairecollective.com/w...ticolour-cloth-burberry-handbag-7251784.shtml

Hope it works now.

EDIT: I can't make the link to work  when I copy the whole address and paste it, it works, but upon clicking an error comes up. Would you mind  copying it and pasting in the address bar.


----------



## jamfactory

terite said:


> I think they are fakes - she has sold two or three in the past, same item - in one photo you can see just a peek of the content tag - and it looks fake - although I can just see a corner of it.
> Otherwise - don't bid/buy a scarf that you cannot see all fabric tags (the label and the content tag pages). Older scarves do not have the content tags - but in this case she should show the content tags. Also be leery of anyone selling multiples - I mean where do they come from?
> t


thank you for the prompt reply!


----------



## terite

Kristy91 said:


> Please can you help me authenticate this bag (it doesn’t have an id number)


Need to see all pages of the content tag. Is there an ebay link? Let's see the zipper pull.
t


----------



## terite

digsus said:


> Oh my, sorry for that.
> 
> Item Name : Burberry brown shoulder bag
> Link : http://us.vestiairecollective.com/w...ticolour-cloth-burberry-handbag-7251784.shtml
> 
> Hope it works now.
> 
> EDIT: I can't make the link to work  when I copy the whole address and paste it, it works, but upon clicking an error comes up. Would you mind  copying it and pasting in the address bar.


No red flags for me - but I would like to see the content tags that should be in the pocket.
t


----------



## cxrst

Hello,

I am about to purchase this scarf as a gift for Mothers Day and im concerned about its authenticity. Any help is appreciated!

Best,


----------



## terite

cxrst said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am about to purchase this scarf as a gift for Mothers Day and im concerned about its authenticity. Any help is appreciated!
> 
> Best,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429002
> View attachment 4429004


Let's see entire scarf laid out - any content tags? - let's see back of label including the folded in sides.
t


----------



## Kristy91

terite said:


> Need to see all pages of the content tag. Is there an ebay link? Let's see the zipper pull.
> t


----------



## Kristy91

View attachment 4429503


----------



## Kristy91

Kristy91 said:


> View attachment 4429500






	

		
			
		

		
	
No links. It was a gift


----------



## Kathi S

msjmd said:


> View attachment 4420655
> View attachment 4420656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, dear authenticators! Would appreciate it very much if you could help me authenticate this item. Seller claims she doesn’t know if it’s authentic or not (and she seems sincere about it). All photos are from the seller:


This is super cute!


----------



## Kathi S

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/67876818

Can someone please let me know if this is authentic ? 
Thank you! 
Kathi


----------



## terite

Kristy91 said:


> View attachment 4429500


These tags look good. Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Kristy91 said:


> View attachment 4429503


t
this link does not work for me.
t


Kristy91 said:


> View attachment 4429512
> View attachment 4429513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No links. It was a gift


These photos look good also.
t


----------



## terite

Kathi S said:


> This is super cute!


Still waiting on a close/clear photo of the content tag to determine this one.
t


----------



## terite

Kathi S said:


> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/67876818
> 
> Can someone please let me know if this is authentic ?
> Thank you!
> Kathi


It is fake - this is from the group of fakes that have kindof a flying unicorn instead of a horse/knight/steed. 
I hope you can return it - 
t


----------



## Kathi S

terite said:


> It is fake - this is from the group of fakes that have kindof a flying unicorn instead of a horse/knight/steed.
> I hope you can return it -


Thank you


----------



## Kristy91

terite said:


> These tags look good. Authentic
> t


Thank you so much Terite


----------



## terite

Kathi S said:


> Thank you


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Kristy91 said:


> Thank you so much Terite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## digsus

terite said:


> No red flags for me - but I would like to see the content tags that should be in the pocket.
> t



Thanks for replying! I asked for the photo of the tags, if I will get one, I'll let you know.


----------



## terite

digsus said:


> Thanks for replying! I asked for the photo of the tags, if I will get one, I'll let you know.


Ok!


----------



## violetti9

Good morning! 
Could you please give me your opinion on this coat? . Thanks so much! 

Item Name: burberry coat
Item Number:202667899530
Seller ID:Linda*s***stuff
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
https://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=202667899530&txnId=0


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Good morning!
> Could you please give me your opinion on this coat? . Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: burberry coat
> Item Number:202667899530
> Seller ID:Linda*s***stuff
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> https://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=202667899530&txnId=0


That link does not work.
But I went by item number. This seller should post a photo of the coat lying open, showing lining and label placement. And photos of all the pages of the content tag, size tag and a button.
If you have ordered it already, send photos when it arrives.
t


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> That link does not work.
> But I went by item number. This seller should post a photo of the coat lying open, showing lining and label placement. And photos of all the pages of the content tag, size tag and a button.
> If you have ordered it already, send photos when it arrives.
> t




Hi! I’m so sorry. I’m doing it in my cell phone and the link seemed to work. Thank so much for checking it anyway! 

I already received the coat. Please see the pictures. Are these good enough? 

Thank you


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> View attachment 4432815
> View attachment 4432816
> View attachment 4432817
> View attachment 4432818
> View attachment 4432819
> View attachment 4432820
> View attachment 4432821
> View attachment 4432822
> View attachment 4432823
> View attachment 4432824
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I’m so sorry. I’m doing it in my cell phone and the link seemed to work. Thank so much for checking it anyway!
> 
> I already received the coat. Please see the pictures. Are these good enough?
> 
> Thank you


Looks good!
Authentic.
t


----------



## 360owl

Hello, 

Could you help me authenticate this item, please? It is a Burberry Scarf/Bandana made in Japan.  Thank you!


----------



## terite

360owl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this item, please? It is a Burberry Scarf/Bandana made in Japan.  Thank you!


Technically not a fake - looks like the stuff that was made with a license when Burberry gave a license to Japan. Several years old - license has expired now. IMO - much lower price point for these items that - do not have MADE IN tags - compare to silk scarves of the same vintage with rolled edges/Made in Italy.
t


----------



## 360owl

terite said:


> Technically not a fake - looks like the stuff that was made with a license when Burberry gave a license to Japan. Several years old - license has expired now. IMO - much lower price point for these items that - do not have MADE IN tags - compare to silk scarves of the same vintage with rolled edges/Made in Italy.
> t



Hi, Thank you! It was given to me about 8 to 9 years ago.  And, yes, the license agreement expired in 2015. 

Someone is selling the same item with different pattern on ebay (see link below), and this person explains the license agreement on his/her post.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-G...369750?hash=item287b1fbe56:g:-k8AAOSw0OJXLVJV


----------



## terite

360owl said:


> Hi, Thank you! It was given to me about 8 to 9 years ago.  And, yes, the license agreement expired in 2015.
> 
> Someone is selling the same item with different patter on ebay (see link below), and this person explains the license agreement on his/her post.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-G...369750?hash=item287b1fbe56:g:-k8AAOSw0OJXLVJV


oh, yes, I think there was a license with another company as well - and it ended before 2015 - my biggest problem is when the purses are listed for really high prices - as if they were on par with Burberry (as we know it) - the quality is not the same.
t


----------



## Lustforluxe

Hi everyone!
I'm relatively new to this forum, always a lurker but not many posts. I recieved a short burberry trench and was hoping you guys can help me make sure it's authentic. I'll attach the photos I have now and please let me know what other photos I should take. Thank you guys so much


----------



## wengie

Hi everyone! I’m new to this forum & I would appreciate if you could please authenticate this cashmere scarf for me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wengie

More photos


----------



## terite

Lustforluxe said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm relatively new to this forum, always a lurker but not many posts. I recieved a short burberry trench and was hoping you guys can help me make sure it's authentic. I'll attach the photos I have now and please let me know what other photos I should take. Thank you guys so much


Send photos of the coat lying open, the back of the collar and of all inside content tags.
t


----------



## terite

wengie said:


> More photos


looks good.
t


----------



## wengie

terite said:


> looks good.
> t


Thanks a ton Terite! You are awesome!


----------



## Lustforluxe

Hi thanks for responding guys
Herd are the added photos per request thanks again for your help!


----------



## Lustforluxe

Lustforluxe said:


> Hi thanks for responding guys
> Herd are the added photos per request thanks again for your help!


Thanks
Please let me know if there's any other photos I need to post. I have no idea what style this trench is. My other ones are all Chelsea fit. But the sleeves on this one is wayyy too loose so can anyone tell me the style?


----------



## yasmimcfi

I’ve bought this bag online and I’d like to know if it’s ok or if I should return it. Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Burberry Canterbury Bag

Link: not available anymore, sorry :/

Photos: I’ve tried to catch every detail. If something is missing, please let me know. I’m sorry they’re not in a good sequence, I’ve posted via mobile.














	

		
			
		

		
	
 I’ve bought this bag online and I’d like to know if it’s ok or if I should return it. Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Burberry Canterbury Bag

Link: not available anymore, sorry :/

Photos: I’ve tried to catch every detail. If something is missing, please let me know.


----------



## terite

wengie said:


> Thanks a ton Terite! You are awesome!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

Lustforluxe said:


> Hi thanks for responding guys
> Herd are the added photos per request thanks again for your help!


Looks good.
t


----------



## terite

yasmimcfi said:


> I’ve bought this bag online and I’d like to know if it’s ok or if I should return it. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Canterbury Bag
> 
> Link: not available anymore, sorry :/
> 
> Photos: I’ve tried to catch every detail. If something is missing, please let me know. I’m sorry they’re not in a good sequence, I’ve posted via mobile.
> 
> View attachment 4436239
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436225
> View attachment 4436226
> View attachment 4436228
> View attachment 4436229
> View attachment 4436230
> View attachment 4436231
> View attachment 4436232
> View attachment 4436234
> View attachment 4436235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve bought this bag online and I’d like to know if it’s ok or if I should return it. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Canterbury Bag
> Looks ok
> t
> Link: not available anymore, sorry :/
> 
> Photos: I’ve tried to catch every detail. If something is missing, please let me know.


----------



## yasmimcfi

Hello, Terite. Do you need more pictures? Or if there’s something wrong with my post, please let me know. Thank you again!


----------



## Lustforluxe

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t


Thanks Terite! Do you have any idea what style this is? And how to alter it so the sleeves aren't like super loose? I can take it to burberry right? But would it be more expensive than a different tailor? Sorry for all the questions and thank you so much


----------



## Kathi S

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/68371175#shipping-tab

Can someone please Authenticate this purse?
Thank you!


----------



## Jodiehc90

Hi all!

Item Name: Classic Check Cashmere Scarf 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123762030727

Grabbed this on impulse ... never seen a label folded in half on a Burberry item before though... 

Thank you in advance!
J


----------



## Kathi S

Kathi S said:


> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/68371175#shipping-tab
> 
> Can someone please Authenticate this purse?
> Thank you!


Nevermind! I just noticed they already authenticated it! Lol


----------



## Gayball

Hey! I recently bought this Burberry scarf, the knit of the scarf is tight, construction seems on par, but the cashmere and tag seem a little off. Not sure if its just me or if its a fake, can someone check?
-Thanks


----------



## terite

yasmimcfi said:


> Hello, Terite. Do you need more pictures? Or if there’s something wrong with my post, please let me know. Thank you again!


I think I did that - genuine
t


----------



## terite

Lustforluxe said:


> Thanks Terite! Do you have any idea what style this is? And how to alter it so the sleeves aren't like super loose? I can take it to burberry right? But would it be more expensive than a different tailor? Sorry for all the questions and thank you so much


Sorry but I don't know anything about tailoring the coat.
t


----------



## terite

Kathi S said:


> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/68371175#shipping-tab
> 
> Can someone please Authenticate this purse?
> Thank you!


Stamp photo is not clear - photos are not adequate to tell for sure.
t


----------



## terite

Jodiehc90 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Item Name: Classic Check Cashmere Scarf
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123762030727
> 
> Grabbed this on impulse ... never seen a label folded in half on a Burberry item before though...
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> J


The link sent me to an auction with a bunch of fake scarves.
The scarf in the photo is fake.
Vintage tags were sometimes folded on certain items.
t


----------



## terite

Gayball said:


> Hey! I recently bought this Burberry scarf, the knit of the scarf is tight, construction seems on par, but the cashmere and tag seem a little off. Not sure if its just me or if its a fake, can someone check?
> -Thanks


Your photo looks blurry - from this view it looks fake - take a closer/clearer photo and I can tell you for sure.
t


----------



## Jodiehc90

terite said:


> The link sent me to an auction with a bunch of fake scarves.
> The scarf in the photo is fake.
> Vintage tags were sometimes folded on certain items.
> t


Thank you terite


----------



## terite

Jodiehc90 said:


> Thank you terite


You are welcome
t


----------



## yasmimcfi

terite said:


> I think I did that - genuine
> t



I’m glad to hear that. Thank very much


----------



## terite

yasmimcfi said:


> I’m glad to hear that. Thank very much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Gayball

terite said:


> Your photo looks blurry - from this view it looks fake - take a closer/clearer photo and I can tell you for sure.
> t


of course, thanks is this ok?


----------



## DanniiV

Hello,
Could I please get some help authenticating this bag? I got this bag as a gift from my aunt. For some reason, I cannot find the Made in and the serial number tag anywhere in the bag. This seems like an outlet bag but I'm not really sure. Please let me know if more pictures are required. Thank you
.


----------



## seller456

Hello need some help on whether this Burberry blue label bag is authentic please says made in England and does not have a serial number. All hardware has blue label one side and Burberry of London on the other. Inside lining says burberrys that’s why I’m suspicious. Silver Burberry tag added onto bag is quite heavy


----------



## terite

Gayball said:


> of course, thanks is this ok?


It is the LABEL that I am interested in - I can just see it peeking out - I would like to see that - still looks fake from this peeking out view.
t


----------



## terite

DanniiV said:


> Hello,
> Could I please get some help authenticating this bag? I got this bag as a gift from my aunt. For some reason, I cannot find the Made in and the serial number tag anywhere in the bag. This seems like an outlet bag but I'm not really sure. Please let me know if more pictures are required. Thank you
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437991
> View attachment 4437992
> View attachment 4437993
> View attachment 4437994
> View attachment 4437995
> View attachment 4437996
> View attachment 4437997
> View attachment 4437998
> View attachment 4438003
> View attachment 4438006


fake
t


----------



## terite

seller456 said:


> Hello need some help on whether this Burberry blue label bag is authentic please says made in England and does not have a serial number. All hardware has blue label one side and Burberry of London on the other. Inside lining says burberrys that’s why I’m suspicious. Silver Burberry tag added onto bag is quite heavy


Fake
t


----------



## Pretty Olga

Hello everybody, would you help me please with authenticating this Buerberry bag? Thanks pretty much.


----------



## Kathi S

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254232878974

 Can anyone tell me if this is authentic or not? Thank you so much! Kathi


----------



## terite

Pretty Olga said:


> Hello everybody, would you help me please with authenticating this Buerberry bag? Thanks pretty much.


Surprised to see that the serial numbers do not match.
t


----------



## terite

Kathi S said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254232878974
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic or not? Thank you so much! Kathi


Need a clean/close photo of the metal badge and any Burberry stamp
t


----------



## Kathi S

Ok , asking the seller for more pics, thanks!


----------



## terite

Kathi S said:


> Ok , asking the seller for more pics, thanks!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Kathi S

terite said:


> Need a clean/close photo of the metal badge and any Burberry stamp
> t


The seller says she cannot find a Burberry inside the wallet


----------



## Pretty Olga

terite said:


> Surprised to see that the serial numbers do not match.
> t


Thank you for answering, does that mean it's a fake?


----------



## terite

Kathi S said:


> The seller says she cannot find a Burberry inside the wallet


The fabric looks like legit vintage fabric, and the badge looks good. It should say Burberrys somewhere - but there are no red flags for me - this is an old one - where does the seller say she got it. t


----------



## terite

Pretty Olga said:


> Thank you for answering, does that mean it's a fake?


Not certain - everything else that is shown looks ok - send a photo of the zipper pull and the inside of the bag, and the other pages of the content tags.
t


----------



## Gayball

terite said:


> It is the LABEL that I am interested in - I can just see it peeking out - I would like to see that - still looks fake from this peeking out view.
> t


oh yeaaaa the label


terite said:


> It is the LABEL that I am interested in - I can just see it peeking out - I would like to see that - still looks fake from this peeking out view.
> t


Yea fosho the tag looks pretty fake to me. Can you tell me what about the scarf in general seems off? Is it the color or the material?


----------



## terite

Gayball said:


> oh yeaaaa the label
> 
> Yea fosho the tag looks pretty fake to me. Can you tell me what about the scarf in general seems off? Is it the color or the material?


Yes it is fake - I hope you can return it
t


----------



## Gayball

terite said:


> Yes it is fake - I hope you can return it
> t


Damn there goes 350. Hey, just to confirm, (the seller legitimately works at Burberry) he says that the tag is off because he was able to get the defects at a lower price. But I doubt that the tag would look so off, can you confirm if a tag looking like this is possible from a defect?


----------



## Pretty Olga

terite said:


> Not certain - everything else that is shown looks ok - send a photo of the zipper pull and the inside of the bag, and the other pages of the content tags.
> t


I've got it


----------



## Pretty Olga

View attachment 4440738
View attachment 4440739


----------



## terite

Gayball said:


> Damn there goes 350. Hey, just to confirm, (the seller legitimately works at Burberry) he says that the tag is off because he was able to get the defects at a lower price. But I doubt that the tag would look so off, can you confirm if a tag looking like this is possible from a defect?





Here is a good one
t


----------



## terite

Pretty Olga said:


> View attachment 4440737
> View attachment 4440738
> View attachment 4440739


Everything else looks perfect
t


----------



## Pretty Olga

terite said:


> Surprised to see that the serial numbers do not match.
> t


Thanks so much for helping me, but if everything else is ok, serial number is serious problem? Or it can be like that (it doesn't match)?


----------



## Wella A

Hi! Could you please help me to authenticate this. I’ve never seen this model before. There is no code. Some stitching are not in perfection. 
Item Name: Burberry 
Seller ID:babygirll64
Link: https://posh.mk/xNFs94fDVW


----------



## Wella A

More pictures. Sorry I press the post reply without putting all pics. Thanks in advance.


----------



## abbye374

Hello, I am currently looking at a listing for a Burberry jacket and I was wondering if anyone could tell me if it was authentic. The thing that looks fishy is how the patterned is all messed up under the collar. Thanks for anyone’s help!


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> More pictures. Sorry I press the post reply without putting all pics. Thanks in advance.


Is this paid for yet? Don't pay yet. Send a clear photo of that interior tag - so far it does NOT look right. Lining looks wrong, tag looks wrong - send some closer photos.
Always check here before paying - if you can
t


----------



## terite

abbye374 said:


> Hello, I am currently looking at a listing for a Burberry jacket and I was wondering if anyone could tell me if it was authentic. The thing that looks fishy is how the patterned is all messed up under the collar. Thanks for anyone’s help!


Your photos are not clear or close enough - for example - I cannot read the burberry on the buttons, or the content tags, etc.
But that collar is not nice - also the quilting does not line up on the pockets. Labels are vintage - maybe pick a better one.
t


----------



## abbye374

Okay thank you! They are not my photos, they are photos from the listing. I wanted to see if it was authentic before I purchased so I won’t be purchasing! Thank you for your help!


terite said:


> Your photos are not clear or close enough - for example - I cannot read the burberry on the buttons, or the content tags, etc.
> But that collar is not nice - also the quilting does not line up on the pockets. Labels are vintage - maybe pick a better one.
> t


----------



## terite

abbye374 said:


> Okay thank you! They are not my photos, they are photos from the listing. I wanted to see if it was authentic before I purchased so I won’t be purchasing! Thank you for your help!


Find a better example of the quilted jacket - you are right to inspect the back of the collar.
t


----------



## Jimmykora

Hi Addy, Can you please help authenticating this Burberry backpack.


----------



## preshusgurli

https://posh.mk/zsrVH0YIXW
Please authenticate


----------



## terite

Jimmykora said:


> Hi Addy, Can you please help authenticating this Burberry backpack.


How nice.
authentic vintage genuine
t


----------



## terite

preshusgurli said:


> https://posh.mk/zsrVH0YIXW
> Please authenticate


Can't say without seeing close photos of the stamps and labels - zipper pull, zipper, inside, stamped hardware
t


----------



## Katgail

Hi Addy, 
I got given this scarf which I'm pretty sure is fake, but just want to double check with u.


----------



## terite

Katgail said:


> Hi Addy,
> I got given this scarf which I'm pretty sure is fake, but just want to double check with u.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4443113
> View attachment 4443113


Yes, you are right - that is a fake one.
t


----------



## Katgail

terite said:


> Yes, you are right - that is a fake one.
> t


Thank u for confirming!


----------



## terite

Katgail said:


> Thank u for confirming!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## eaglesha

Thanks for sharing this information. It helpful


----------



## terite

eaglesha said:


> Thanks for sharing this information. It helpful


You are welcome
t


----------



## Katgail

Hi, 
I have this vintage trench that I just need help confirming it's authenticity, pls! I'll try and post as many pics as I could. It looks good and feels good but you can never tell sometimes!


----------



## terite

Katgail said:


> View attachment 4445657
> View attachment 4445663
> View attachment 4445671
> View attachment 4445697
> View attachment 4445698
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I have this vintage trench that I just need help confirming it's authenticity, pls! I'll try and post as many pics as I could. It looks good and feels good but you can never tell sometimes!


Authentic vintage trench.
t


----------



## Katgail

terite said:


> Authentic vintage trench.
> t


Phew! Yay thanks!!


----------



## 502037

Can someone please help authenticate this trench coat from a vintage store? Any ideas on the style name would be appreciated as well. Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

Katgail said:


> Phew! Yay thanks!!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

502037 said:


> Can someone please help authenticate this trench coat from a vintage store? Any ideas on the style name would be appreciated as well. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4446045
> View attachment 4446048


Authentic
t


----------



## beeauty

Dear authenticator can you please help me with this little girls skirt if it's authentic or a replica  .. THANK YOU SOO MUCH for the help ❤️❤️❤️
Item Name: Burberry skirt/kilt 
Seller ID: N/A


----------



## 502037

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Dear authenticator can you please help me with this little girls skirt if it's authentic or a replica  .. THANK YOU SOO MUCH for the help ❤️❤️❤️
> Item Name: Burberry skirt/kilt
> Seller ID: N/A


Authentic - children's wear. Vintage.
t


----------



## terite

502037 said:


> Thanks a bunch!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> Authentic - children's wear. Vintage.
> t




Thank you So much for the help ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Thank you So much for the help ❤️❤️❤️


You are welcome
t


----------



## baglady2k15

Hi there,

Please could you help me authenticate this item?  I don't think this is from the Prorsum range, but it might be authentic Burberry.

Item id: Burberry Classic Beige Midi Trench Coat Size 10 (claim to be Prorsum range)
Seller: N/A


----------



## terite

baglady2k15 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please could you help me authenticate this item?  I don't think this is from the Prorsum range, but it might be authentic Burberry.
> 
> Item id: Burberry Classic Beige Midi Trench Coat Size 10 (claim to be Prorsum range)
> Seller: N/A


It is not a Prorsum item - those labels say Burberry Prorsum and are usually black.
Send a photo of the back of the underside of the collar and a photo of the rest of the content tag pages.
t


----------



## anhdo1012

Hi can you help me check this TB Bag?

Item name: Burberry TB Bag
Link https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-tb-bag-burberry-handbag-7061203.shtml
Seller name: Jane


----------



## terite

[/QUOTE]
The link does not work for me - 
t


----------



## anhdo1012

terite said:


>


The link does not work for me -
t[/QUOTE]
It's weird cause i copy the link https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-tb-bag-burberry-handbag-7061203.shtml 
Can you check through the photos


----------



## terite

anhdo1012 said:


> The link does not work for me -
> t


It's weird cause i copy the link https://www.vestiairecollective.com...leather-tb-bag-burberry-handbag-7061203.shtml
Can you check through the photos [/QUOTE]
Without clear/close photos of the details of the bag - I cannot tell if it is genuine or not.
t


----------



## Vertex84

Hi purseforum, I would really appreciate any help authenticating this bag. I have the item on hand so let me know if more pictures are needed. Thanks!


----------



## OrbitOrange

I've had this bag 4 or 5 years now and always believed it to be authentic, but I now realize you can't be too careful.  Any help appreciated; let me know if more/different pics are needed.


----------



## terite

Vertex84 said:


> Hi purseforum, I would really appreciate any help authenticating this bag. I have the item on hand so let me know if more pictures are needed. Thanks!
> 
> That is a fake one - I hope you can return it.
> t


----------



## terite

OrbitOrange said:


> View attachment 4447866
> View attachment 4447867
> View attachment 4447868
> View attachment 4447869
> View attachment 4447870
> View attachment 4447871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this bag 4 or 5 years now and always believed it to be authentic, but I now realize you can't be too careful.  Any help appreciated; let me know if more/different pics are needed.


Are there tags in the pocket? Send a clearer shot of the two stamps - Burberry and the Made in Italy and the back of the Made in Italy.
t


----------



## OrbitOrange

terite said:


> Are there tags in the pocket? Send a clearer shot of the two stamps - Burberry and the Made in Italy and the back of the Made in Italy.
> t







I cut off the tags and now store them in the pocket but I can't remember where they were originally.  Are these pics better?


----------



## terite

OrbitOrange said:


> View attachment 4447884
> View attachment 4447885
> 
> 
> I cut off the tags and now store them in the pocket but I can't remember where they were originally.  Are these pics better?


Atuhentic
t


----------



## OrbitOrange

terite said:


> Atuhentic
> t



Thank you so much!


----------



## Vertex84

Darn! Thanks for your help! I took a chance at a secondhand store so I am not out much, fortunately. Would you mind telling me what gave it away? I was concerned about the patch and the pattern matching, but is there anything else?


----------



## terite

OrbitOrange said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Vertex84 said:


> Darn! Thanks for your help! I took a chance at a secondhand store so I am not out much, fortunately. Would you mind telling me what gave it away? I was concerned about the patch and the pattern matching, but is there anything else?


Yes, the color, the bottom, the feet, the zipper and zipper pull - I could not make out the patch - the lining.
t


----------



## Faveshop

Hi all
Just hoping you could assist me with authentication in this Vintage Burberry trench that I bought on eBay. The seller says it’s feom the 70s. But on closer inspection there are a couple things that make question it’s authenticty. Could you please help confirming if this is the genuine article please?
eBay Item 273850413089

In receiving the item I was able to confirm there’s is no serial tag under the Burberry label. I couldn’t locate any size tag in the pockets. The embroidered heart on the Burberry flag seems a bit misplaced and there is no engraving in the buttons. Please help! 
Thanks in advance


----------



## baglady2k15

terite said:


> It is not a Prorsum item - those labels say Burberry Prorsum and are usually black.
> Send a photo of the back of the underside of the collar and a photo of the rest of the content tag pages.
> t



Hi 

I've added the pictures. Thanks for taking a look.

Apparently it was purchased December 2015 from Burberry.


----------



## Jensson

Real or fake? I have bought this purse from somebody that said it is real, but I want to be 100% sure it is.. Can anyone help? Thank you a lot! EDIT: Im mostly unsure because the check is not correctly in line in the sides of the bag (the red circle in the picture) ....


----------



## terite

Faveshop said:


> View attachment 4448203
> View attachment 4448189
> View attachment 4448190
> View attachment 4448191
> View attachment 4448192
> View attachment 4448193
> View attachment 4448197
> View attachment 4448199
> View attachment 4448200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Just hoping you could assist me with authentication in this Vintage Burberry trench that I bought on eBay. The seller says it’s feom the 70s. But on closer inspection there are a couple things that make question it’s authenticty. Could you please help confirming if this is the genuine article please?
> eBay Item 273850413089
> 
> In receiving the item I was able to confirm there’s is no serial tag under the Burberry label. I couldn’t locate any size tag in the pockets. The embroidered heart on the Burberry flag seems a bit misplaced and there is no engraving in the buttons. Please help!
> Thanks in advance


In those days - there was no serial tag under the label. The size tag might be between the coat and the lining, or it might have been ripped out of the pocket long ago. The buttons are right for that era - no name on the buttons -they were just plain. It shows its age with the wear on the leather buckles.
This is a genuine vintage Burberrys coat/
t


----------



## terite

baglady2k15 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've added the pictures. Thanks for taking a look.
> 
> Apparently it was purchased December 2015 from Burberry.


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Jensson said:


> Real or fake? I have bought this purse from somebody that said it is real, but I want to be 100% sure it is.. Can anyone help? Thank you a lot! EDIT: Im mostly unsure because the check is not correctly in line in the sides of the bag (the red circle in the picture) ....


So sweet - I love this bag - I have one exactly like this - but no tag or toggle.
Genuine
t
PS: a toothbrush for cleaning any marks on the exterior nova check.


----------



## Juliaat

Hello! I’ve bought this backpack and I just wanted to ask if you know if it’s authentic.. the seller guaranteed it is but apparently I can’t find anything about the Burberry backpacks online to see what is real and what not.. it’s the medium backpack in black - thank you in advance!


----------



## Jensson

terite said:


> So sweet - I love this bag - I have one exactly like this - but no tag or toggle.
> Genuine
> t
> PS: a toothbrush for cleaning any marks on the exterior nova check.



Thank you


----------



## Faveshop

terite said:


> In those days - there was no serial tag under the label. The size tag might be between the coat and the lining, or it might have been ripped out of the pocket long ago. The buttons are right for that era - no name on the buttons -they were just plain. It shows its age with the wear on the leather buckles.
> This is a genuine vintage Burberrys coat/
> t



Thanks so much for taking the time to review. I was just wondering about the B on the flag in the embroidered label - is this ok too?  I’ll add a close up of the pic and thanks again for reviewing! Really appreciate it! Thank you!!!


----------



## Inch high

Hi can you please tell me if this is a real Burberry or not 
Many thanks


----------



## beeauty

Dear authenticator can you pls help me authenticate this scarf I just found it just now at the thrift store .. thank you so much in advance ❤️☺️


----------



## terite

Juliaat said:


> Hello! I’ve bought this backpack and I just wanted to ask if you know if it’s authentic.. the seller guaranteed it is but apparently I can’t find anything about the Burberry backpacks online to see what is real and what not.. it’s the medium backpack in black - thank you in advance!


Hmm - sent a photo of the lining that spells Burberry, showing the words - is there another tag on the side? I am looking to see a Made in Tag.
Have you paid?
t


----------



## terite

Jensson said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

Faveshop said:


> View attachment 4449315
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to review. I was just wondering about the B on the flag in the embroidered label - is this ok too?  I’ll add a close up of the pic and thanks again for reviewing! Really appreciate it! Thank you!!!


I have no problem with that B for Burberry (not a heart). 
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Dear authenticator can you pls help me authenticate this scarf I just found it just now at the thrift store .. thank you so much in advance ❤️☺️


It is a fake one, sorry
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> It is a fake one, sorry
> t



Ohh That's ok  thank you for helping ❤️❤️ .. I can always exchange it to something else ... thank you thank you again for the help


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Ohh That's ok  thank you for helping ❤️❤️ .. I can always exchange it to something else ... thank you thank you again for the help


You are welcome.
t


----------



## violetti9

Hello 

I just bought this on ebay, and the coat looks nice, just wanted to check if its authentic. Please advice and thank so much for your help, as always ❤️

Item Name: Burberry Harbourne Women's Black Double Breasted Trench Coat - UK8 US6
Item Number: 323812558775
Seller ID: oahufatcat
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberry-Harbourne-Womens-Black-Double-Breasted-Trench-Coat-UK8-US6/323812558775?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## AK050394

Hello,
It would be great if you could have a look at my new Bag. I bought this bag second hand but unused from a private seller, and would like to check if its really authentic. 
Thank you very much for the advise and help in advance

Item Name: Burberry medium Giant Tote in Vintage Check
Link 
https://de.burberry.com/the-medium-giant-tote-mit-vintage-check-muster-p40697961
Pictures:


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hello
> 
> I just bought this on ebay, and the coat looks nice, just wanted to check if its authentic. Please advice and thank so much for your help, as always ❤️
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Harbourne Women's Black Double Breasted Trench Coat - UK8 US6
> Item Number: 323812558775
> Seller ID: oahufatcat
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Burberry-Harbourne-Womens-Black-Double-Breasted-Trench-Coat-UK8-US6/323812558775?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Please send closer photos of the content tags
> t


----------



## terite

AK050394 said:


> Hello,
> It would be great if you could have a look at my new Bag. I bought this bag second hand but unused from a private seller, and would like to check if its really authentic.
> Thank you very much for the advise and help in advance
> 
> Item Name: Burberry medium Giant Tote in Vintage Check
> Link
> https://de.burberry.com/the-medium-giant-tote-mit-vintage-check-muster-p40697961
> Pictures:
> 
> View attachment 4452084
> View attachment 4452083
> View attachment 4452087
> View attachment 4452089
> View attachment 4452081
> View attachment 4452086
> View attachment 4452090


looks good
t


----------



## AK050394

Thank you so much ❤️ 
I‘am very relieved


terite said:


> looks good
> t


----------



## terite

AK050394 said:


> Thank you so much ❤️
> I‘am very relieved


You are welcome.
t


----------



## violetti9

Hello Terite. Please see the photos. Hope they’re good enough.


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hello Terite. Please see the photos. Hope they’re good enough.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4452702
> View attachment 4452702
> View attachment 4452703
> View attachment 4452704
> View attachment 4452705
> View attachment 4452706
> View attachment 4452707


These look good
t


----------



## Faveshop

terite said:


> I have no problem with that B for Burberry (not a heart).
> t


Excellent!!! Thanks again so much for taking the time to review - really appreciate it!!! ❤️


----------



## terite

Faveshop said:


> Excellent!!! Thanks again so much for taking the time to review - really appreciate it!!! ❤️


You are welcome!


----------



## cardinalsfan

Hello, I just purchased this "vintage Burberry trench". I have a bad feeling that I was sold a fake. What do you think?


----------



## Juliaat

terite said:


> Hmm - sent a photo of the lining that spells Burberry, showing the words - is there another tag on the side? I am looking to see a Made in Tag.
> Have you paid?
> t



Yep there is, I just didn’t see it directly.
No I did not, I would have to pay in I think about a week. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

cardinalsfan said:


> Hello, I just purchased this "vintage Burberry trench". I have a bad feeling that I was sold a fake. What do you think?
> View attachment 4453471
> View attachment 4453472
> View attachment 4453473
> View attachment 4453474
> View attachment 4453475
> View attachment 4453476
> View attachment 4453477


It is genuine - it is just old (vintage).
t


----------



## terite

Juliaat said:


> Yep there is, I just didn’t see it directly.
> No I did not, I would have to pay in I think about a week.
> Thank you so much!


Still need back of Made in tag and photo of the writing that is in the lining.
t


----------



## cardinalsfan

terite said:


> It is genuine - it is just old (vintage).
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## Juliaat

terite said:


> Still need back of Made in tag and photo of the writing that is in the lining.
> t


Sorry, English is not my first language.. I hope these pictures show everything you need :/
Thank you


----------



## Wella A

Hi! Can you please help me to authenticate this bag. Bought it from Posh i haven’t seen a dustbag like this too. And the tags inside that says where it was made from was on the other side of the bag. No codes etc. it’s new for me. Your help is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

cardinalsfan said:


> Thank you so much!


you are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Hi! Can you please help me to authenticate this bag. Bought it from Posh i haven’t seen a dustbag like this too. And the tags inside that says where it was made from was on the other side of the bag. No codes etc. it’s new for me. Your help is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


That would have been the original bag it came with - in those days the carrier bags were blue. It is an old chester style/doctor's bag style - from about year 2000. Genuine
t


----------



## Wella A

terite said:


> That would have been the original bag it came with - in those days the carrier bags were blue. It is an old chester style/doctor's bag style - from about year 2000. Genuine
> t


Ohh wow thanks T. Appreciate it very much.❤️


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Ohh wow thanks T. Appreciate it very much.❤️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Cindy Shan3

Item Name : Burberry Medium Rucksack mauve pink
Please help authenticate this bag!


----------



## Cindy Shan3

Continued. two of the photos are dust bags inside and outside


----------



## terite

Cindy Shan3 said:


> Continued. two of the photos are dust bags inside and outside


Everything looks good
t


----------



## Cindy Shan3

terite said:


> Everything looks good
> t


So you mean the backpack is authentic?


----------



## terite

Cindy Shan3 said:


> So you mean the backpack is authentic?


Yes - the mauve one is authentic.


----------



## Cindy Shan3

terite said:


> Yes - the mauve one is authentic.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Juliaat

terite said:


> Yes - the mauve one is authentic.



Does that mean mine is not?


----------



## cheryllim

Is this an authentic lv backpack pm?


----------



## terite

Juliaat said:


> Sorry, English is not my first language.. I hope these pictures show everything you need :/
> Thank you


Sorry I missed this post.
This one is not authentic - don't pay.
t


----------



## terite

Juliaat said:


> Does that mean mine is not?


Sorry I missed the earlier post showing the lining.
Yes, the black one is fake - the mauve one is genuine
t


----------



## Juliaat

terite said:


> Sorry I missed the earlier post showing the lining.
> Yes, the black one is fake - the mauve one is genuine
> t



Thank you so much


----------



## terite

Juliaat said:


> Thank you so much


You are welcome.
Hope you can return it
t


----------



## tinkerbellx

Hi experts! Would really appreciate some help in authenticating this Burberry scarf please! What are the usual dimensions of the cashmere scarf for ladies? Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

tinkerbellx said:


> Hi experts! Would really appreciate some help in authenticating this Burberry scarf please! What are the usual dimensions of the cashmere scarf for ladies? Thank you in advance!


Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out - also all pages of the content tag. Sizes vary over the years. 
t


----------



## ncabahug

Hello, I would appreciate some help on this coat: 

Item Name: Burberry Black Brit Military Wool Cashmere Coat
Item Number: 25476734
Seller ID: Cindy
Link: http://trsy.co/25476734

Seller could not recall the model name so I couldn't find stock photos to compare. She seems sincere but I'd like some peace of mind before I buy.

Thank you!


----------



## EmmaPeel

Hello Burberry experts,

can you help me authenticating this Bandana Scarf?

I never noticed a tag mentioning Half Mega CASH instead of CHECK.


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> Hello, I would appreciate some help on this coat:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Black Brit Military Wool Cashmere Coat
> Item Number: 25476734
> Seller ID: Cindy
> Link: http://trsy.co/25476734
> 
> Seller could not recall the model name so I couldn't find stock photos to compare. She seems sincere but I'd like some peace of mind before I buy.
> 
> Thank you!


I like to see photos of the content tags.
t


----------



## terite

EmmaPeel said:


> View attachment 4455950
> View attachment 4455951
> View attachment 4455952
> 
> 
> Hello Burberry experts,
> 
> can you help me authenticating this Bandana Scarf?
> 
> I never noticed a tag mentioning Half Mega CASH instead of CHECK.


Send photos of the content tag - all pages, clearer/close photo of the burberry tag, photo of the fringe.
t


----------



## EmmaPeel

terite said:


> Send photos of the content tag - all pages, clearer/close photo of the burberry tag, photo of the fringe.
> t


Hope this helps.


----------



## terite

EmmaPeel said:


> View attachment 4456201
> View attachment 4456202
> View attachment 4456203
> View attachment 4456204
> 
> Hope this helps.


It helps - but still no clear/close photo of the Burberry tag or the first page of the content tag. Fringe looks good.
t


----------



## EmmaPeel

terite said:


> It helps - but still no clear/close photo of the Burberry tag or the first page of the content tag. Fringe looks good.
> t


Sorry, one attachment got lost while uploading and I didn’t notice.

Here is the pic.


----------



## Magik_9

I purchased this scarf for $100 at a store in Burbank, CA called Luxmary Handbags. The guy purchases secondhand luxury items, mainly from the Asian market and authenticates them.

I did a burn test (last fringe, close up photo), and it turned to ash, and it smelt like burnt hair to me.

It's not super soft, but a little rough like a lambswool sweater I have made in Scotland. Doesn't smell like anything to me. My biggest concern is the tag is sewn on by fishwire. 

I'm having trouble finding out if vintage counterfeits could ever be produced with actual wool. I think this would be from the 1980's? Were tags sewn on differently then?
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 sewn on differently then?


----------



## terite

EmmaPeel said:


> View attachment 4456216
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, one attachment got lost while uploading and I didn’t notice.
> 
> Here is the pic.


Everything looks good
t


----------



## terite

Magik_9 said:


> I purchased this scarf for $100 at a store in Burbank, CA called Luxmary Handbags. The guy purchases secondhand luxury items, mainly from the Asian market and authenticates them.
> 
> I did a burn test (last fringe, close up photo), and it turned to ash, and it smelt like burnt hair to me.
> 
> It's not super soft, but a little rough like a lambswool sweater I have made in Scotland. Doesn't smell like anything to me. My biggest concern is the tag is sewn on by fishwire.
> 
> I'm having trouble finding out if vintage counterfeits could ever be produced with actual wool. I think this would be from the 1980's? Were tags sewn on differently then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456229
> View attachment 4456231
> View attachment 4456232
> View attachment 4456234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sewn on differently then?


Looks like a legit vintage scarf to me - would have come from the UK - originally. Real lambswool is a bit rough (cashmere is soft). Also the right size for that era. I would say a bit later than 1980 - maybe 90's.
t


----------



## tinkerbellx

terite said:


> Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out - also all pages of the content tag. Sizes vary over the years.
> t


Sure! I'll check for more photos! Does everything look good so far though?


----------



## terite

tinkerbellx said:


> Sure! I'll check for more photos! Does everything look good so far though?


Yes - no red flags
t


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Hello, can somebody please take a look at this bag? Thank you!


----------



## terite

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Hello, can somebody please take a look at this bag? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4458063
> View attachment 4458064
> View attachment 4458065


Authentic - about 20 years old - the corners always go on those.
nova check
t


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

terite said:


> Authentic - about 20 years old - the corners always go on those.
> nova check
> t


Thank you terite!


----------



## terite

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Thank you terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## kimiraiseup

Hi dear authenticators. I need help with this Burberry Belt mini tote. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Burberry mini belt tote
Seller ID: private seller
Comment: Please help me authenticate this item. It is from a local seller and I want to make sure it is authentic before purchase. Thanks!


----------



## terite

kimiraiseup said:


> Hi dear authenticators. I need help with this Burberry Belt mini tote. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry mini belt tote
> Seller ID: private seller
> Comment: Please help me authenticate this item. It is from a local seller and I want to make sure it is authentic before purchase. Thanks!


Does not look right to me.
t


----------



## kimiraiseup

terite said:


> Does not look right to me.
> t


Oh no What doesn't look right. I bought a bag from her before..


----------



## terite

kimiraiseup said:


> Oh no What doesn't look right. I bought a bag from her before..


stamp - serial number - content tags
Better send in photos of the other bag that you bought from her before
t


----------



## kimiraiseup

terite said:


> stamp - serial number - content tags
> Better send in photos of the other bag that you bought from her before
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

kimiraiseup said:


> Thank you!


Let's see the other bag.
t


----------



## Genny14

Hi authenticators- hoping you can authenticate my Burberry purse. Purchased second hand. 

Name: Haymarket canvas Regent  tote bag . See photos below. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

Genny14 said:


> Hi authenticators- hoping you can authenticate my Burberry purse. Purchased second hand.
> 
> Name: Haymarket canvas Regent  tote bag . See photos below.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


authentic
t


----------



## Genny14

terite said:


> authentic
> t



Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

Genny14 said:


> Thanks so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## SSlovesbags

Can someone please help me authenticate this Burberry handbag ?


----------



## SSlovesbags

SSlovesbags said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Burberry handbag ?


Item Name: Burberry Small Camberley Tote 
Item Number: 323831648722
Seller ID: raven1449 
Link: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323831648722


----------



## terite

SSlovesbags said:


> Item Name: Burberry Small Camberley Tote
> Item Number: 323831648722
> Seller ID: raven1449
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323831648722


Would need to see clear / close photos of all the tags and labels and content tags - embossed hardware
t


----------



## Authenic

Hello,
I found this trench coar at a second hand store and I was wondering if it is authentic.

44R IML
AR.
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 15822/2


----------



## Authenic

Authenic said:


> Hello,
> I found this trench coar at a second hand store and I was wondering if it is authentic.
> 
> 44R IML
> AR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460742
> View attachment 4460742
> View attachment 4460742
> View attachment 4460744
> View attachment 4460745
> View attachment 4460742
> View attachment 4460744
> View attachment 4460745
> View attachment 4460746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15822/2


----------



## terite

Authenic said:


> View attachment 4460747
> View attachment 4460747
> View attachment 4460752
> View attachment 4460752
> View attachment 4460754
> View attachment 4460757
> View attachment 4460758
> View attachment 4460764


authentic vintage trench
t


----------



## Authenic

terite said:


> authentic vintage trench
> t



Thank you.


----------



## terite

Authenic said:


> Thank you.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Jigles23

Hello, can anyone help me with verifying if this wallet is authentic? It’s a pre loved item so it didn’t come with the tags or proof of sale.


----------



## terite

Jigles23 said:


> Hello, can anyone help me with verifying if this wallet is authentic? It’s a pre loved item so it didn’t come with the tags or proof of sale.


authentic Black Label
t


----------



## kl15926

Hi Terite,  Could you please authenticate this polo shirt for me? Attached are the pictures I took. Purchased from ebay seller: 5588garcia 
Thank you


----------



## terite

kl15926 said:


> Hi Terite,  Could you please authenticate this polo shirt for me? Attached are the pictures I took. Purchased from ebay seller: 5588garcia
> Thank you


Send a photo of the entire shirt
t


----------



## kl15926

terite said:


> Send a photo of the entire shirt
> t


Here it is. Thanks


----------



## terite

kl15926 said:


> Here it is. Thanks


Looks good
t


----------



## kl15926

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you very much.


----------



## fittingpig

I bought 2 Burberry jackets online from a big renowned retail store. The label in 1 jacket looks strange. I never seen this label before. Is it fake or Burberry start to change some label differently?


----------



## terite

kl15926 said:


> Thank you very much.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

fittingpig said:


> View attachment 4462728
> View attachment 4462729
> View attachment 4462730
> View attachment 4462731
> View attachment 4462732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought 2 Burberry jackets online from a big renowned retail store. The label in 1 jacket looks strange. I never seen this label before. Is it fake or Burberry start to change some label differently?


Send a photo of the jacket - front/back/open
t


----------



## fittingpig

terite said:


> Send a photo of the jacket - front/back/open
> t


Here u go


----------



## terite

fittingpig said:


> Here u go


I am not an expert with these newest labels - my instinct is that this is legit.
t


----------



## fittingpig

terite said:


> I am not an expert with these newest labels - my instinct is that this is legit.
> t


Thank you

I bought 2 jackets. 1 is quilted label same as other Burberry i owned.  This one is totally different label looked “fAke” but it is a reputable retailer (in US big name). It is likely legit like you said. 

Than you so much. I am gonna return it anyway as it fitted too big on me

Thanks again


----------



## terite

fittingpig said:


> Thank you
> 
> I bought 2 jackets. 1 is quilted label same as other Burberry i owned.  This one is totally different label looked “fAke” but it is a reputable retailer (in US big name). It is likely legit like you said.
> 
> Than you so much. I am gonna return it anyway as it fitted too big on me
> 
> Thanks again


You are welcome.
t


----------



## clareSV

Hello, I would greatly appreciate it if someone help me take a look at this coat thank you!

Item Name: Authentic Burberry jacket
Seller ID: neenahd03
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-jacket-5ce728d38557af8be5b97af5


----------



## terite

clareSV said:


> Hello, I would greatly appreciate it if someone help me take a look at this coat thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry jacket
> Seller ID: neenahd03
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Burberry-jacket-5ce728d38557af8be5b97af5


It's an old one - authentic though
t


----------



## clareSV

T


terite said:


> It's an old one - authentic though
> t


Thanks very much for always being so helpful and super prompt!


----------



## terite

clareSV said:


> T
> 
> Thanks very much for always being so helpful and super prompt!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Jayren

Hi, i purchased this at a secondhand online shop i am wondering if you might be able to authenticate it thanks in advance


----------



## terite

Jayren said:


> Hi, i purchased this at a secondhand online shop i am wondering if you might be able to authenticate it thanks in advance


Send a better photo of the stamp and a photo of what is on the other side of the Made in Italy tag.
t


----------



## Jayren

terite said:


> Send a better photo of the stamp and a photo of what is on the other side of the Made in Italy tag.
> t


Nothing on the other side in made in italy tag


----------



## beeauty

Dear authenticator can you pls help me authenticate this shirt  ?? Thank you in advance ❤️


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Dear authenticator can you pls help me authenticate this shirt  ?? Thank you in advance ❤️


That is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

Jayren said:


> Nothing on the other side in made in italy tag


ok, any tags in the pocket? Send a better shot of the Burberry stamp then.
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> That is a fake one.
> t



Once again Thank you thank you so much for helping again ❤️❤️❤️ Have a great week


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Once again Thank you thank you so much for helping again ❤️❤️❤️ Have a great week


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Jayren

terite said:


> ok, any tags in the pocket? Send a better shot of the Burberry stamp then.
> t


This the stamp tag and thats the best i can send thanks in advance and there is no other tag in the pocket.


----------



## burberrybagberry

Can someone authenticate this for me?


----------



## terite

burberrybagberry said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me?


It is a fake one.
t


----------



## gorlvan

Hi can someone please help me authenticate this? Thank you very much.


----------



## terite

gorlvan said:


> Hi can someone please help me authenticate this? Thank you very much.


This one looks good
t


----------



## gorlvan

terite said:


> This one looks good
> t


Thank you very much for the quick reply! If you are able to, could you please help me answer one more question? Is it fine if there is no Burberry logo on the chest of the shirt? Again, thank you very much for the quick reply.


----------



## terite

gorlvan said:


> Thank you very much for the quick reply! If you are able to, could you please help me answer one more question? Is it fine if there is no Burberry logo on the chest of the shirt? Again, thank you very much for the quick reply.


You are welcome. I guess some items have a logo and others don't. 
t


----------



## jamfactory

Hi guys,

I just purchased this burberry trench and am really hoping its the real deal. Could you please help me identify the style (eg kensington, chelsea etc) as I cant find one the same online and authenticate? 

*fingers crossed* 
Have been saving up for this one!


----------



## terite

jamfactory said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just purchased this burberry trench and am really hoping its the real deal. Could you please help me identify the style (eg kensington, chelsea etc) as I cant find one the same online and authenticate?
> 
> *fingers crossed*
> Have been saving up for this one!


Send all photos of the content tag with the tag close up, flat and right side up - send a photo of the coat lying open, the back of the collar and a photo of the size tag in focus.
t
PS: is there lambskin piping as the content tag says? Calf skin?


----------



## jamfactory

terite said:


> Send all photos of the content tag with the tag close up, flat and right side up - send a photo of the coat lying open, the back of the collar and a photo of the size tag in focus.
> t
> PS: is there lambskin piping as the content tag says? Calf skin?



Yes it says 100% lambskin


----------



## terite

jamfactory said:


> View attachment 4469204
> View attachment 4469205
> View attachment 4469206
> View attachment 4469207
> View attachment 4469208
> View attachment 4469209
> View attachment 4469210
> View attachment 4469211
> 
> 
> Yes it says 100% lambskin


(Yes - but there would not be leather piping on a coat? )
The contents tags look wrong to me.
t


----------



## jamfactory

terite said:


> (Yes - but there would not be leather piping on a coat? )
> The contents tags look wrong to me.
> t


oh dear, i assumed the leather implied the buckles. I'll see if I can return the trench coat. Thank you for your help!


----------



## terite

jamfactory said:


> oh dear, i assumed the leather implied the buckles. I'll see if I can return the trench coat. Thank you for your help!


I hope you can return it
t


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi there,

Purchased this sweater at my local second hand. No tags inside. Thank You.


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Purchased this sweater at my local second hand. No tags inside. Thank You.


Nice!
Authentic
t


----------



## Helen_29

hi there,

Can you please authenticate this bag? 

https://chicearth.com/collections/f...s-check-and-leather-hobo-saddle-brown-3982937


----------



## jamfactory

terite said:


> I hope you can return it
> t


Managed to return it, thanks so much for your help. Felt sorry for the seller who genuinely thought it was authentic.


----------



## terite

Helen_29 said:


> hi there,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> https://chicearth.com/collections/f...s-check-and-leather-hobo-saddle-brown-3982937


I would need to see the Burberry badge that is inside the bag, and the content tags that should be in a pocket.
t


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi

I wonder if this jumper is legit. Thanks.

Item name: Burberry London Mens V neck cotton jumper size Large
Seller: st40Global
Item link:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...422660?hash=item1a7f17e744:g:G1EAAOSwM81dFMmh
Pics:


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> Hi
> 
> I wonder if this jumper is legit. Thanks.
> 
> Item name: Burberry London Mens V neck cotton jumper size Large
> Seller: st40Global
> Item link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...422660?hash=item1a7f17e744:g:G1EAAOSwM81dFMmh
> Pics:


Is genuine - it is a VINTAGE one.
t


----------



## your_asya

Hi! 

I got a Burberry bag as a gift. I'm totally new to this and know nothing about Burberry. Curious if it's authentic. Thankful for any assistance!


----------



## terite

your_asya said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got a Burberry bag as a gift. I'm totally new to this and know nothing about Burberry. Curious if it's authentic. Thankful for any assistance!


Not a real one -  paper tag looks real - taken from another bag maybe - possible that the flannel carrier is real - often see this - people add legit packaging to fake bags


----------



## your_asya

terite said:


> Not a real one -  paper tag looks real - taken from another bag maybe - possible that the flannel carrier is real - often see this - people add legit packaging to fake bags



Thank you for your reply! 
May I ask what gave it away? There were a couple of small details bothering me, like the fact that "made in Italy" is printed upside down compared to other bags and that it has only 4 knobs on the bottom, instead of five. Bit I think most importantly, it just didn't feel like an expensive luxurious bag. 
My mother bought it for 25 euros from a friend of a friend, who is obsessed with buying high end brands and claims to have bought the bag at a sale. So at least my mom didn't get ripped off, but this other lady might have... It just feels wrong!


----------



## terite

your_asya said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> May I ask what gave it away? There were a couple of small details bothering me, like the fact that "made in Italy" is printed upside down compared to other bags and that it has only 4 knobs on the bottom, instead of five. Bit I think most importantly, it just didn't feel like an expensive luxurious bag.
> My mother bought it for 25 euros from a friend of a friend, who is obsessed with buying high end brands and claims to have bought the bag at a sale. So at least my mom didn't get ripped off, but this other lady might have... It just feels wrong!


The tag looks wrong - front and back.
t


----------



## marysh14

Hi & thanks so much for you help!  Looking for opinion on this Burberry scarf.


----------



## terite

marysh14 said:


> View attachment 4483637
> View attachment 4483636
> View attachment 4483635
> View attachment 4483634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi & thanks so much for you help!  Looking for opinion on this Burberry scarf.


Would need to see all pages of the content tag and the entire scarf laid out flat.
t


----------



## terite

your_asya said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got a Burberry bag as a gift. I'm totally new to this and know nothing about Burberry. Curious if it's authentic. Thankful for any assistance!


Send photos of the front and the back of the bag - the Made in stamp the right way up - photos of the inside of the bag. .
t


----------



## terite

your_asya said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got a Burberry bag as a gift. I'm totally new to this and know nothing about Burberry. Curious if it's authentic. Thankful for any assistance!


More comments below - I remember there was a bag like this - those zipper pulls and the studded trim. The vintage knight - send the photos requested below.
t


----------



## marysh14

terite said:


> Would need to see all pages of the content tag and the entire scarf laid out flat.
> t


will send as soon as scarf arrives.  Really appreciate your help & expertise!


----------



## Pf914

Hi, does anyone have any info on this Burberry bucket hat? Want tp verify if it is legit. Thanks in advance!!

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry bucket hat
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-London-Reversible-Bucket-Hat-5d1e080a969d1f7d0431439a
Photos:


----------



## terite

Pf914 said:


> Hi, does anyone have any info on this Burberry bucket hat? Want tp verify if it is legit. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry bucket hat
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-London-Reversible-Bucket-Hat-5d1e080a969d1f7d0431439a
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 4484899
> View attachment 4484900
> View attachment 4484901
> View attachment 4484902


Looks good - reversible - I remember these - 
t


----------



## annika24

Can someone please help me authenticate this vintage coat? It feels sturdy and well made... the only thing that strikes me as odd is the care label with the chinese/japanese characters. Is that strange? I bought it at a reputable second hand shop.

Thank you so much for any help in advance!!

This coat currently on sale on vestaire seems to have the same label:
https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...own-cotton-burberry-trench-coat-7781527.shtml


----------



## Salvagedcloth

Hi all! I just found this bag that I'm hoping is a vintage Burberry. Any help in identifying and authenticating would be very much appreciated! I've done that I can through Google searches and it seems legit to me, but I'm definitely not well versed in designer/luxury brands and don't want to carry a fake. It's marked "Burberrys" and "made in Italy" but has no other markings. Stitching looks good and the pattern matches up on the side. What do you think?


----------



## RisingEBD

Hi,

I'm curious if this vintage "Haymarket" tote authentic. There is no real hardware to show and there is no "made in" tag. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Metamor

Item Name: Burberry Kensington Heritage Check Medium Honey Trench Coat 
Item Number: 293114862342
Seller ID: jonathala_61
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293114862342


----------



## terite

Salvagedcloth said:


> Hi all! I just found this bag that I'm hoping is a vintage Burberry. Any help in identifying and authenticating would be very much appreciated! I've done that I can through Google searches and it seems legit to me, but I'm definitely not well versed in designer/luxury brands and don't want to carry a fake. It's marked "Burberrys" and "made in Italy" but has no other markings. Stitching looks good and the pattern matches up on the side. What do you think?


Everything is right.
Authentic - vintage item
t


----------



## terite

annika24 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this vintage coat? It feels sturdy and well made... the only thing that strikes me as odd is the care label with the chinese/japanese characters. Is that strange? I bought it at a reputable second hand shop.
> 
> Thank you so much for any help in advance!!
> 
> This coat currently on sale on vestaire seems to have the same label:
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...own-cotton-burberry-trench-coat-7781527.shtml


This looks ok - check the pockets and between the coat/lining for more labels - 
t


----------



## terite

RisingEBD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm curious if this vintage "Haymarket" tote authentic. There is no real hardware to show and there is no "made in" tag. Thank you in advance.


This is a vintage Burberrys item that was made in Japan - on license years ago - so technically it is not fake - so - sortof of subset - 
t


----------



## terite

Metamor said:


> Item Name: Burberry Kensington Heritage Check Medium Honey Trench Coat
> Item Number: 293114862342
> Seller ID: jonathala_61
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293114862342[/QUOTE


----------



## terite

Metamor said:


> Item Name: Burberry Kensington Heritage Check Medium Honey Trench Coat
> Item Number: 293114862342
> Seller ID: jonathala_61
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293114862342


I like to see all pages of the content tag - back of collar. What is shown looks good.
t


----------



## annika24

terite said:


> This looks ok - check the pockets and between the coat/lining for more labels -
> t


Thanks for your reply! I checked in the pockets and elsewhere, but there are no more labels. The store says it's approximately from the 70s. Another thing is that the lining doesn't line up everywhere, but the two sides do seem to be symmetrical. I'm totally confused as to if I should return it if there is a chance if it is fake, or to keep it, as I am leaving for vacation soon. Do you have any advice?

I am also wondering why the Asian label if the coats weren't made in Asia that far back in the 70s. Could it perhaps be it was meant to be sold in Asia?


----------



## terite

annika24 said:


> Thanks for your reply! I checked in the pockets and elsewhere, but there are no more labels. The store says it's approximately from the 70s. Another thing is that the lining doesn't line up everywhere, but the two sides do seem to be symmetrical. I'm totally confused as to if I should return it if there is a chance if it is fake, or to keep it, as I am leaving for vacation soon. Do you have any advice?
> 
> I am also wondering why the Asian label if the coats weren't made in Asia that far back in the 70s. Could it perhaps be it was meant to be sold in Asia?


Genuine
I think it is approximately from the 70/80 s so I agree with them.
I would keep it if you like it /want it - it is a genuine item
t


----------



## annika24

terite said:


> Genuine
> I think it is approximately from the 70/80 s so I agree with them.
> I would keep it if you like it /want it - it is a genuine item
> t



Thank you so much for your help. It is so kind of you. I feel much better now. It is a bit annoying that the plaid isn't perfect, but the coat is beautiful and I do really like it! It was only if it was an imitation that I didn't want it as it was quite pricey.


----------



## marysh14

terite said:


> Would need to see all pages of the content tag and the entire scarf laid out flat.
> t


here are additional pics. thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Szubo1

Hi can anyone help please i bought wallet from ebay 90£ rrp is 280£ and im not 100% sure its real.made in romania on burberry official website on picture is made in italy inside wallet.thanks so much


----------



## terite

annika24 said:


> Thank you so much for your help. It is so kind of you. I feel much better now. It is a bit annoying that the plaid isn't perfect, but the coat is beautiful and I do really like it! It was only if it was an imitation that I didn't want it as it was quite pricey.


The plaid cannot line up everywhere - on the other hand, vintage items you see more of this (alignment).
It is a mystery to me why some vintage items are so expensive - 
t


----------



## terite

marysh14 said:


> View attachment 4487097
> View attachment 4487098
> View attachment 4487099
> View attachment 4487100
> View attachment 4487101
> View attachment 4487102
> View attachment 4487103
> View attachment 4487097
> 
> here are additional pics. thanks so much for your help!


looks good
t


----------



## terite

Szubo1 said:


> Hi can anyone help please i bought wallet from ebay 90£ rrp is 280£ and im not 100% sure its real.made in romania on burberry official website on picture is made in italy inside wallet.thanks so much


Is the front plaid and the back plain black? 
What is the serial number?
I agree - if it says made in Romania - then it should not say Made in Italy.
Send a photo of the wallet lying open, right side up. Where is the serial number? 
t


----------



## marysh14

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thank you so much!  So appreciate your help!!


----------



## Metamor

terite said:


> I like to see all pages of the content tag - back of collar. What is shown looks good.
> t


Item Name: Burberry Kensington Heritage Check Medium Honey Trench Coat
Item Number: 293114862342
Seller ID: jonathala_61
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293114862342
Here are more photos requested. Thank you!


----------



## Metamor

Item Name: Burberry giant check camel scarf
Item Number: 362635907855
Seller ID: geocr_33
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/362635907855


----------



## Szubo1

Wallet looks very good also lovely in touch,smell leather inside but im still not 100% sure.Serial number inside is TIVABB1286.thanks


terite said:


> Is the front plaid and the back plain black?
> What is the serial number?
> I agree - if it says made in Romania - then it should not say Made in Italy.
> Send a photo of the wallet lying open, right side up. Where is the serial number?
> t


----------



## Szubo1

terite said:


> Is the front plaid and the back plain black?
> What is the serial number?
> I agree - if it says made in Romania - then it should not say Made in Italy.
> Send a photo of the wallet lying open, right side up. Where is the serial number?
> t


----------



## Szubo1

I change my mind.After 1 day use start tear up.shocking quality


----------



## annika24

terite said:


> The plaid cannot line up everywhere - on the other hand, vintage items you see more of this (alignment).
> It is a mystery to me why some vintage items are so expensive -
> t



Well where I live (Copenhagen) there is a market for luxury vintage, and things fly off the shelves quite fast! So i guess that's why.


----------



## terite

marysh14 said:


> Thank you so much!  So appreciate your help!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Metamor said:


> Item Name: Burberry Kensington Heritage Check Medium Honey Trench Coat
> Item Number: 293114862342
> Seller ID: jonathala_61
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293114862342
> Here are more photos requested. Thank you!


Everything looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Szubo1 said:


> I change my mind.After 1 day use start tear up.shocking quality


Can you return it?
The serial number would indicate Italy - the Burberry stamp looks muddy but it might be your photo and I am not used to those new stamps yet.
If it is ripped, return it.
t


----------



## terite

annika24 said:


> Well where I live (Copenhagen) there is a market for luxury vintage, and things fly off the shelves quite fast! So i guess that's why.


Cool! I hope there is a vintage revival!
t


----------



## Szubo1

Thanks for help.Yes item returned,money refunded


terite said:


> Can you return it?
> The serial number would indicate Italy - the Burberry stamp looks muddy but it might be your photo and I am not used to those new stamps yet.
> If it is ripped, return it.


----------



## jamfactory

Do these tags on a kensington trench look genuine? Im a bit nervous purchasing a preowned one again given my last mishap, so thought i would check here first. Thank you in advance


----------



## terite

jamfactory said:


> View attachment 4488260
> View attachment 4488261
> View attachment 4488253
> View attachment 4488254
> View attachment 4488255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do these tags on a kensington trench look genuine? Im a bit nervous purchasing a preowned one again given my last mishap, so thought i would check here first. Thank you in advance


I like to see a clear close photo of all content tags, tag at neck, button, back of collar, coat lying open.
t


----------



## jamfactory

These are more photos the seller jas sent me. Thanks again in advance. 





terite said:


> I like to see a clear close photo of all content tags, tag at neck, button, back of collar, coat lying open.
> t


----------



## terite

jamfactory said:


> View attachment 4489241
> View attachment 4489242
> View attachment 4489243
> View attachment 4489244
> View attachment 4489245
> View attachment 4489246
> View attachment 4489247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are more photos the seller jas sent me. Thanks again in advance.


authentic
t


----------



## dollyminet

Hi terite! I've been watching your authentication work and you are amazing!! 
I just bought a Burberry satchel purse (that I've never seen before) and would like to authenticate. I have a concern about the care tag (seems the code at the bottom of the tag doesn't match the serial # inside the bag)...

Could you take a look and let me know what you think, or if you need any more pictures?

Thank you!!!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pmgesf1mipdr6st/AACv7xiJxP-TJASz7NJzFdama?dl=0


----------



## terite

dollyminet said:


> Hi terite! I've been watching your authentication work and you are amazing!!
> I just bought a Burberry satchel purse (that I've never seen before) and would like to authenticate. I have a concern about the care tag (seems the code at the bottom of the tag doesn't match the serial # inside the bag)...
> 
> Could you take a look and let me know what you think, or if you need any more pictures?
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pmgesf1mipdr6st/AACv7xiJxP-TJASz7NJzFdama?dl=0


I have seen this problem before - what do you think of this one? Same issue:
https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-rope-webbing-tan-leather-tote/20994895/
t
Your bag looks good in all other ways (except that Burberry stamp looks thin) - I don't know why the tag would have a different serial number! It should be the same - an IT serial number meant Italy. Not Romania
I found some belts too - made in Italy
the name on the tag - or the words to search are "Burberry leather webbing rope"


----------



## dollyminet

terite said:


> I have seen this problem before - what do you think of this one? Same issue:
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-rope-webbing-tan-leather-tote/20994895/
> t
> Your bag looks good in all other ways (except that Burberry stamp looks thin) - I don't know why the tag would have a different serial number! It should be the same - an IT serial number meant Italy. Not Romania
> I found some belts too - made in Italy
> the name on the tag - or the words to search are "Burberry leather webbing rope"




OH that's crazy... it definitely has the same exact issue as that bag and is from the same line. Thank you so much for sharing that! This makes me feel a bit better - perhaps just a manufacturing error? What are your thoughts on the likelihood that these are both fakes, based on all the cues? 

I felt the same, that the quality and other details on the bag look genuine, but the tag threw me off.


----------



## terite

dollyminet said:


> OH that's crazy... it definitely has the same exact issue as that bag and is from the same line. Thank you so much for sharing that! This makes me feel a bit better - perhaps just a manufacturing error? What are your thoughts on the likelihood that these are both fakes, based on all the cues?
> 
> I felt the same, that the quality and other details on the bag look genuine, but the tag threw me off.


I think there is too much quality to these bags to be fake. I think they are both genuine - produced when there were production changes or something.
t
We can keep searching for the "Burberry leather webbing rope" - the description that comes with this line, and see what else we can learn.


----------



## jamfactory

terite said:


> authentic
> t


thank you so much once again!


----------



## terite

jamfactory said:


> thank you so much once again!


You are welcome
t


----------



## KoolKat

Please authenticate.

Item Name: New Fashion Woman Scarf Burberry Color Black 100%Cashmere Made in Scotland
Item Number: 521f6a2f73
Seller ID: pedimi17

Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fashio...370931?hash=item521f6a2f73:g:cVkAAOSw3Jxcs0QE

Thank you.


----------



## terite

KoolKat said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: New Fashion Woman Scarf Burberry Color Black 100%Cashmere Made in Scotland
> Item Number: 521f6a2f73
> Seller ID: pedimi17
> 
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fashio...370931?hash=item521f6a2f73:g:cVkAAOSw3Jxcs0QE
> 
> Thank you.


fake
t


----------



## KoolKat

Thanks.


----------



## terite

KoolKat said:


> Thanks.


You are welcome.
Please report it.
t


----------



## hoppy402

Please Authenticate!

Hello! I haven't been able to communicate much with this seller. Can anyone help me with the pictures available to determine if this could be a fake? CAN'T find it anywhere else to compare to. THANK YOU!

https://poshmark.com/listing/NEW-BU...N-PURSE-DESIGNER-BAG-5d1c12392eb33fe71ce0f076


----------



## terite

hoppy402 said:


> Please Authenticate!
> 
> Hello! I haven't been able to communicate much with this seller. Can anyone help me with the pictures available to determine if this could be a fake? CAN'T find it anywhere else to compare to. THANK YOU!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/NEW-BU...N-PURSE-DESIGNER-BAG-5d1c12392eb33fe71ce0f076


This does not look like a Burberry bag to me. Did you buy it? The seller did not post any zipper pulls, tags or anything else - has multiples. Design looks wrong, colors, pattern, zippers, zipper pulls do not look like Burberry to me.
PS - it says on the ad - free authentications over $500 - how does that work? not work?
Can you send a photo of the Made in Tag? the zipper pull? The tags inside?
t


----------



## hoppy402

I did buy it and haven't received it yet, it's going through that particular websites authentication which I've never used so I'm not sure I trust it. If it passes, I can send more detailed photos!


----------



## dollyminet

terite said:


> I think there is too much quality to these bags to be fake. I think they are both genuine - produced when there were production changes or something.
> t
> We can keep searching for the "Burberry leather webbing rope" - the description that comes with this line, and see what else we can learn.


Thank you terite! Truly appreciate your help. I'll be sure to update you if I find out anything more about this line.


----------



## terite

hoppy402 said:


> I did buy it and haven't received it yet, it's going through that particular websites authentication which I've never used so I'm not sure I trust it. If it passes, I can send more detailed photos!


Yes - interesting - I have seen many fakes on that site - in Burberry. Send more photos when you get them.
t


----------



## terite

dollyminet said:


> Thank you terite! Truly appreciate your help. I'll be sure to update you if I find out anything more about this line.


Yes, and solid leather and this design would not be the faker's choice. 
t


----------



## digsus

Hello again!

Could you please help me authenticate this shirt:

Item Name : Burberry London shirt
Link: (it's a Polish second-hand website, so not very useful for you I guess, but here you go ) https://www.vinted.pl/kobiety/koszule/33123656-oryginalna-koszula-burrbery-w-krate








I can ask for more photos, if something important is missing.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

digsus said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this shirt:
> 
> Item Name : Burberry London shirt
> Link: (it's a Polish second-hand website, so not very useful for you I guess, but here you go ) https://www.vinted.pl/kobiety/koszule/33123656-oryginalna-koszula-burrbery-w-krate
> 
> View attachment 4492509
> View attachment 4492510
> View attachment 4492511
> View attachment 4492512
> View attachment 4492513
> 
> 
> I can ask for more photos, if something important is missing.
> Thanks in advance!


This looks good - several years old
t


----------



## digsus

terite said:


> This looks good - several years old
> t



OK  Even though a bit old, looks like it's in a good condition, I think I'm going to buy it 
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## IntheOcean

Hello!
@terite, could you please take a look at this wallet I've been thinking of buying? These are all the photos available, should I ask for more photos or are there any red flags that tell you it's fake? Thank you!


----------



## pass1007

Please help authenticate.
Burberry Reversible Tote
https://posh.mk/SEBzlk06rY


----------



## terite

digsus said:


> OK  Even though a bit old, looks like it's in a good condition, I think I'm going to buy it
> Thank you very much for your help.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Hello!
> @terite, could you please take a look at this wallet I've been thinking of buying? These are all the photos available, should I ask for more photos or are there any red flags that tell you it's fake? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493385
> View attachment 4493386
> View attachment 4493387
> View attachment 4493388


Metal lettering on the front does look odd to me.
t


----------



## happygal83

New here and not much experience with Burberry...especially Blue Label.  Can you please authenticate?  Much appreciated!
https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-...-nova-check-canvas-and-leather-tote/24923835/


----------



## terite

pass1007 said:


> View attachment 4493529
> View attachment 4493530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate.
> Burberry Reversible Tote
> https://posh.mk/SEBzlk06rY


I like to see a clear Burberry stamp somewhere on that bag - everything that is shown looks good though. They should show the Made in Tag, the paper tags etc.
t


----------



## terite

happygal83 said:


> New here and not much experience with Burberry...especially Blue Label.  Can you please authenticate?  Much appreciated!
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-...-nova-check-canvas-and-leather-tote/24923835/


Side tag looks odd to me - also no Blue Label zipper pulls - nylon zippers inside - I would pass. 
t


----------



## happygal83

terite said:


> Side tag looks odd to me - also no Blue Label zipper pulls - nylon zippers inside - I would pass.
> t


Thank you!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Metal lettering on the front does look odd to me.
> t


Thank you! I'll pass this one then.


----------



## pass1007

terite said:


> Side tag looks odd to me - also no Blue Label zipper pulls - nylon zippers inside - I would pass.
> t


Thanks!


----------



## Lynn2235

Dear Burberry authenticator,
I have been wanting a Burberry bag for some time and came across this used bag for sale. Before I bid, can you please review it for me? Thank you!!


----------



## happygal83

Can you please authenticate? Thanks!


----------



## Helen_29

terite said:


> I would need to see the Burberry badge that is inside the bag, and the content tags that should be in a pocket.
> t


Thank you


----------



## Noraz

Hi Burberry authenticator 
Can you plz take a look at this


----------



## Lorihoward619

Please authenticate this handbag


----------



## MarkMan22

Just bought a pair of men's Burberry sneakers and under the tounge it says size, the word CNHESHAHE, then Made in China. Purchase them from TRR and when I search for that name all I find is Women's boots by Burberry, no men's sneakers. Should I return them.


----------



## Noraz

Hi...
Can you plz take a look at this one.


----------



## Lynn2235

Lynn2235 said:


> Dear Burberry authenticator,
> I have been wanting a Burberry bag for some time and came across this used bag for sale. Before I bid, can you please review it for me? Thank you!!



Can anyone provide some feedback on this one please? Here’s another picture. Thank you!


----------



## Lynn2235

Item Name: Burberry canterbury
Item Number: 123827901388
Seller ID: tekken_tagalong
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123827901388

Here is an eBay link to the handbag I would LOVE some feedback on. Thank you!


----------



## derrixkk

Item Name : Burberry wallet (not too sure of the name)
Would like to know if it is authentic, it's a few years old as well. I believe it's a female model but I'm not too sure.


----------



## happygal83

happygal83 said:


> Can you please authenticate? Thanks!


----------



## Noraz

Noraz said:


> Hi...
> Can you plz take a look at this one.


Can someone look at this one


----------



## Lynn2235

Lynn2235 said:


> Item Name: Burberry canterbury
> Item Number: 123827901388
> Seller ID: tekken_tagalong
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123827901388
> 
> Here is an eBay link to the handbag I would LOVE some feedback on. Thank you!





Lynn2235 said:


> Item Name: Burberry canterbury
> Item Number: 123827901388
> Seller ID: tekken_tagalong
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/123827901388
> 
> Here is an eBay link to the handbag I would LOVE some feedback on. Thank you!



It’s been sold. thanks anyway!


----------



## Mcandy

Error


----------



## Noraz

Noraz said:


> Hi...
> Can you plz take a look at this one.


Its been sold.. thanks anyway


----------



## happygal83

Would still be interested in getting this authenticated if someone is available. Thank you!


----------



## eebaboya

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Vintage Lambswool Scarf
About: Found this while thrifting. Measures at around 180 x 30 cm, which i'm not sure if the size is correct as most online listings are 150 x 30 cm. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you! 
Photos:


----------



## NonaNina

*https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1449625422*

*Description*
Original Burberry sunglasses made in Italy in original case with original certificate in it; almost new, perfect condition; no any damages or scratches; dark brown colour


----------



## NonaNina

Hello!
I'd appreciate it if anyone please take a look and authenticate this pair of sunglasses. Thanks in advance. 

Item Name :*Original Unisex Burberry Sunglasses made in Italy*
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1449625422
Photos:attached


----------



## NonaNina

NonaNina said:


> Hello!
> I'd appreciate it if anyone please take a look and authenticate this pair of sunglasses. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name :*Original Unisex Burberry Sunglasses made in Italy*
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1449625422
> Photos:attached


asdfghj4we545e6rtgfcgxv


----------



## NonaNina

NonaNina said:


> asdfghj4we545e6rtgfcgxv


abcdefg


----------



## beeauty

Dear authenticator can you pls help me authenticate this shirt I found  at the thrift store today. I took pictures of all the markings on the shirt as much as I could as the previous owner cut off the tag hopefully it's enough to help authenticate it.. thank you so much in advance ❤️☺️ And have awesome week !! ❤️❤️


----------



## beeauty

Pt.2


----------



## massielm2019

Hello, please authenticate this wallet I bought on ebay long ago. I was young and never authenticated it. I don't remember the name of the wallet, and it's pretty dirty but want to make sure it's the real deal before I spend money at the cleaners. I mistakenly applied alcohol to the wallet and you could see that by the dull spot in front. Thank you.


----------



## NonaNina

Please help me know if this pair of glasses are authentic or not. 

Item Name: Burberry Sunglasses
Link:https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1450624567
Photos: attached


----------



## starfruit-16

Hi there,
I'm hoping to receive some advice re: authenticating two items I have interest in purchasing. 
1) https://poshmark.ca/listing/New-Burberry-bag-5d3ea1496a7fbadad2df6c82 (Burberry small banner)
2) https://poshmark.ca/listing/New-Burberry-cross-body-bag-5d425a6c26219f9bb336fd0b (Burberry haymarket orchard crossbody)
Thank you!


----------



## Wella A

Hi! I will appreciate if someone can help me identify if this bag is authentic? I bought it at Mercari and it’s already in transit. Thank you so much!! 
Item Name: Burberry bowling bag?? 
Item Number:
Seller ID: Anthony J. Diaz 
Link: 
https://merc.li/fgsHyrb


----------



## terite

Lynn2235 said:


> Dear Burberry authenticator,
> I have been wanting a Burberry bag for some time and came across this used bag for sale. Before I bid, can you please review it for me? Thank you!!


I can't make out any details on that - i need to see clear photos of the bag and all markings.
t


----------



## terite

happygal83 said:


> Can you please authenticate? Thanks!


This looks good - is it suede?
t


----------



## terite

Helen_29 said:


> Thank you


These two photos look good
t


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> View attachment 4495445
> View attachment 4495447
> View attachment 4495448
> View attachment 4495449
> View attachment 4495450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Burberry authenticator
> Can you plz take a look at this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495442


Fake - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Hi! I will appreciate if someone can help me identify if this bag is authentic? I bought it at Mercari and it’s already in transit. Thank you so much!!
> Item Name: Burberry bowling bag??
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Anthony J. Diaz
> Link:
> https://merc.li/fgsHyrb


Send clear close photos of the labels and tags and Burberry markings. Looks fake so far.
t


----------



## terite

starfruit-16 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm hoping to receive some advice re: authenticating two items I have interest in purchasing.
> 1) https://poshmark.ca/listing/New-Burberry-bag-5d3ea1496a7fbadad2df6c82 (Burberry small banner)
> 2) https://poshmark.ca/listing/New-Burberry-cross-body-bag-5d425a6c26219f9bb336fd0b (Burberry haymarket orchard crossbody)
> Thank you!


Sorry - those links don't work for me - try again
t


----------



## terite

Lynn2235 said:


> Can anyone provide some feedback on this one please? Here’s another picture. Thank you!


Need to see the burberry leather stamp inside and all pages of the content tag, metal badge on the front
t


----------



## terite

derrixkk said:


> Item Name : Burberry wallet (not too sure of the name)
> Would like to know if it is authentic, it's a few years old as well. I believe it's a female model but I'm not too sure.


Does not look like Burberry style to me - send a clear photo of the knight, the wallet lying open and that stamp inside.
t 
Meanwhile - don't pay


----------



## terite

eebaboya said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Vintage Lambswool Scarf
> About: Found this while thrifting. Measures at around 180 x 30 cm, which i'm not sure if the size is correct as most online listings are 150 x 30 cm. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
> Photos:


Authentic
nice find
t


----------



## terite

NonaNina said:


> *https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1449625422*
> 
> *Description*
> Original Burberry sunglasses made in Italy in original case with original certificate in it; almost new, perfect condition; no any damages or scratches; dark brown colour


These look good
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Dear authenticator can you pls help me authenticate this shirt I found  at the thrift store today. I took pictures of all the markings on the shirt as much as I could as the previous owner cut off the tag hopefully it's enough to help authenticate it.. thank you so much in advance ❤️☺️ And have awesome week !! ❤️❤️


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Pt.2


Yes, authentic
t


----------



## terite

massielm2019 said:


> Hello, please authenticate this wallet I bought on ebay long ago. I was young and never authenticated it. I don't remember the name of the wallet, and it's pretty dirty but want to make sure it's the real deal before I spend money at the cleaners. I mistakenly applied alcohol to the wallet and you could see that by the dull spot in front. Thank you.


Ouch
Send a photo of the lining, the burberry stamp inside and the serial number which will be in one of the card slots
t


----------



## terite

starfruit-16 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm hoping to receive some advice re: authenticating two items I have interest in purchasing.
> 1) https://poshmark.ca/listing/New-Burberry-bag-5d3ea1496a7fbadad2df6c82 (Burberry small banner)
> 2) https://poshmark.ca/listing/New-Burberry-cross-body-bag-5d425a6c26219f9bb336fd0b (Burberry haymarket orchard crossbody)
> Thank you!


Links do not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Hi! I will appreciate if someone can help me identify if this bag is authentic? I bought it at Mercari and it’s already in transit. Thank you so much!!
> Item Name: Burberry bowling bag??
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Anthony J. Diaz
> Link:
> https://merc.li/fgsHyrb


Send photos of Burberry stamps - 
t


----------



## happygal83

terite said:


> This looks good - is it suede?
> t


Thank you!! Yes it is.


----------



## terite

happygal83 said:


> Thank you!! Yes it is.


Yes i have one like that somewhere!
t


----------



## pursesnprosecco

Hi! Greatly appreciate opinion on authenticity of this scarf I purchased. It is en-route from the seller.

Item Name:  Burberry Giant Check Gauze Scarf
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: cayl23
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Giant-Check-Gauze-Scarf-5d4dd9bed4000835f69bd940


----------



## terite

pursesnprosecco said:


> Hi! Greatly appreciate opinion on authenticity of this scarf I purchased. It is en-route from the seller.
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Giant Check Gauze Scarf
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: cayl23
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Giant-Check-Gauze-Scarf-5d4dd9bed4000835f69bd940


send clear close photos when the item arrives
t


----------



## pursesnprosecco

terite said:


> send clear close photos when the item arrives
> t



Photos in Google Drive folder viewable here: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1--IavVL9mTzmjye6opswu7YV0owbl5BP

Please let me know if you need more/different shots


----------



## terite

pursesnprosecco said:


> Photos in Google Drive folder viewable here: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1--IavVL9mTzmjye6opswu7YV0owbl5BP
> 
> Please let me know if you need more/different shots


looks good
t


----------



## Luvtoshop40

Burberry “Drifton” water resistant backpack
When I purchased this years ago I did not even know to look for serial numbers or made in London tag. Now that I am reviewing some items to sell I am finding discrepancies from normal Burberry products. Would you be able to advise if this item is authentic or not
Same for second bag Burberry “Medium Maidstone” leather tote color white


----------



## Bagzndogz

Hello. I would love to know your thoughts about this bag on ebay.

Vintage Supernova Check Northfield
362723605597
Vreelandschild

www.ebay.com/itm/362723605597

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bagzndogz

Here’s another one I like. 

Idnk know the name and seller doesn’t have it listed. 
293189972333
Japan_monoshare

www.ebay.com/itm/293189972333

Thank you.


----------



## TheDocBlocker

Hi, can u authenticate this shirt? Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## Dany199

Hello everybody! I bought now this scarf and I'll receive in the next days. Do you think it's authentic? It'll be checked also by vestiaire collective but I would like to know your opinion. Thank you so much!


----------



## 3Angels888

Hi. I bought this on eBay and think it is a fake. I would greatly appreciate any help on this. There is no serial number. 

Item Name: BURBERRY EMBOSSED CHECK RED LEATHER WALLET
Item Number: 163819878208
Seller ID: zara976
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-E...46cf740:g:eUQAAOSwP4RdVVXZ#vi__app-cvip-panel

Here are additional pics I took after I received the wallet. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wella A

Hi! Can you please help me to authenticate this bag. I bought it at poshmark. Was received today and I will have 3 days to accept this. The bag doesn’t have any code. And metal handles don’t have the brand marking. Also there are some stitching that aren’t perfection. Hope you can help me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

Bagzndogz said:


> Hello. I would love to know your thoughts about this bag on ebay.
> 
> Vintage Supernova Check Northfield
> 362723605597
> Vreelandschild
> 
> www.ebay.com/itm/362723605597
> 
> Thank you in advance!


No red flags - I would like to see a clear photo of that internal leather badge though when you get the bag.
t


----------



## terite

Bagzndogz said:


> Here’s another one I like.
> 
> Idnk know the name and seller doesn’t have it listed.
> 293189972333
> Japan_monoshare
> 
> www.ebay.com/itm/293189972333
> 
> Thank you.


Authentic vintage
t


----------



## terite

TheDocBlocker said:


> Hi, can u authenticate this shirt? Thanks in advance for your time.


Send a photo of a button, the button bag, all pages of the content tag.
t
(later see that it is fake)


----------



## terite

Dany199 said:


> Hello everybody! I bought now this scarf and I'll receive in the next days. Do you think it's authentic? It'll be checked also by vestiaire collective but I would like to know your opinion. Thank you so much!


Any content tags? What is shown looks good. Send a clear photo of the tags when you get it.
t


----------



## terite

3Angels888 said:


> View attachment 4519867
> View attachment 4519866
> View attachment 4519865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I bought this on eBay and think it is a fake. I would greatly appreciate any help on this. There is no serial number.
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY EMBOSSED CHECK RED LEATHER WALLET
> Item Number: 163819878208
> Seller ID: zara976
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-E...46cf740:g:eUQAAOSwP4RdVVXZ#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Here are additional pics I took after I received the wallet. Thank you in advance.


Send a clearer/closer photo of that Burberry stamp - find a serial number in the card slot.
t


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Hi! Can you please help me to authenticate this bag. I bought it at poshmark. Was received today and I will have 3 days to accept this. The bag doesn’t have any code. And metal handles don’t have the brand marking. Also there are some stitching that aren’t perfection. Hope you can help me. Thank you in advance.


Check the pockets for fabric tags - I cannot read either stamp - send clear photos of the burberry stamp on the metal and the leather stamp.
t


----------



## TheDocBlocker

terite said:


> Send a photo of a button, the button bag, all pages of the content tag.
> t



I'll be getting the shirt in a few days. In the meantime, i bought the shirt from this seller, does that person seem legit? Thanks again.

https://m.ebay.com/seller?sid=nusatthu08_5&nav=ORDER_DETAILS


----------



## terite

TheDocBlocker said:


> I'll be getting the shirt in a few days. In the meantime, i bought the shirt from this seller, does that person seem legit? Thanks again.
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/seller?sid=nusatthu08_5&nav=ORDER_DETAILS


This link does not work for me - I will go have another look.
The label looks wrong and the content tag looks wrong so far.
Have you paid?
You can try again to send me a link to an item that the seller has listed.
t


----------



## TheDocBlocker

terite said:


> This link does not work for me - I will go look at the other link.
> t



I apologize. The ebay seller's name is nusatthu08_5


----------



## terite

TheDocBlocker said:


> I apologize. The ebay seller's name is nusatthu08_5


All fakes.
t


----------



## TheDocBlocker

terite said:


> All fakes.
> t


Ah ok thank u. I'll have to return it.


----------



## TheDocBlocker

TheDocBlocker said:


> Ah ok thank u. I'll have to return it.


If the seller doesn't accept returns, what can I do to get my money back?


----------



## Bagzndogz

terite said:


> Authentic vintage
> t


Thank you so much for your reply on both my requests


----------



## Wella A

terite said:


> Check the pockets for fabric tags - I cannot read either stamp - send clear photos of the burberry stamp on the metal and the leather stamp.
> t


Hi T! 
There are no fabric tags. But I found it has actually a code and where it was made. It’s made in China and the code is CNQINCHOOIN. Will try my best to take a pic of the metal and leather stamp. I also notice some stitching that are not in perfection but hard for me to say if that is normal. I’m attaching all the pics. Thank you.


----------



## ka.gonenc

Dear authenticators, i am looking at a rather cheap Burberry coat, so need your advice on it, because might be fake. Please ket me know if there are any red flags so far, if no then will buy it and share detailed pictures (will have 3 days buyer protection). Thanks in advance!
İtem name: Burberry Brit leather sleeve
İtem link: https://www.gardrops.com/kadin/dis-giyim/burberry-957
Price: 350 USD


----------



## 3Angels888

terite said:


> Send a clearer/closer photo of that Burberry stamp - find a serial number in the card slot.
> t



Thank you. I looked through the entire wallet and do not see a serial number anywhere. Here are additional pictures. Please let me know if they are still not clear enough.


----------



## terite

TheDocBlocker said:


> If the seller doesn't accept returns, what can I do to get my money back?


Even if they say they do not accept returns - I think they must return - use the Item Not as Described option. You might be out the cost of the return shipping.
t


----------



## terite

Bagzndogz said:


> Thank you so much for your reply on both my requests


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

3Angels888 said:


> View attachment 4519867
> View attachment 4519866
> View attachment 4519865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I bought this on eBay and think it is a fake. I would greatly appreciate any help on this. There is no serial number.
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY EMBOSSED CHECK RED LEATHER WALLET
> Item Number: 163819878208
> Seller ID: zara976
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-E...46cf740:g:eUQAAOSwP4RdVVXZ#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Here are additional pics I took after I received the wallet. Thank you in advance.





3Angels888 said:


> View attachment 4520338
> View attachment 4520339
> View attachment 4520340
> 
> 
> Thank you. I looked through the entire wallet and do not see a serial number anywhere. Here are additional pictures. Please let me know if they are still not clear enough.


Photos are not the best but the stamps should be clear and sharp and I should be able to see all the letters. The serial number would be in one of the card slots. I cannot determine if it is fake or not without a good look inside that wallet and a clear image of those two stamps. If you don't like it - return it.
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Dear authenticators, i am looking at a rather cheap Burberry coat, so need your advice on it, because might be fake. Please ket me know if there are any red flags so far, if no then will buy it and share detailed pictures (will have 3 days buyer protection). Thanks in advance!
> İtem name: Burberry Brit leather sleeve
> İtem link: https://www.gardrops.com/kadin/dis-giyim/burberry-957
> Price: 350 USD


looks good
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Photos are not the best but the stamps should be clear and sharp and I should be able to see all the letters. The serial number would be in one of the card slots. I cannot determine if it is fake or not without a good look inside that wallet and a clear image of those two stamps. If you don't like it - return it.
> t


PS: Burberry certainly made this design/style. Nothing screams fake to me - but I just can't get a good look at the stamps, or the stamps are not clear.


----------



## Wella A

Wella A said:


> Hi T!
> There are no fabric tags. But I found it has actually a code and where it was made. It’s made in China and the code is CNQINCHOOIN. Will try my best to take a pic of the metal and leather stamp. I also notice some stitching that are not in perfection but hard for me to say if that is normal. I’m attaching all the pics. Thank you.



Hi T,
I submitted new pictures. Kindly let me know what you think. I still have 2 more days left before rating. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thank you very much! Will return with more pictures


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Hi T,
> I submitted new pictures. Kindly let me know what you think. I still have 2 more days left before rating. Thanks in advance.


Authentic
t


ka.gonenc said:


> Thank you very much! Will return with more pictures


ok!
t


----------



## Wella A

terite said:


> Authentic
> t
> ok!
> t



Thank you so much! Appreciate it.


----------



## terite

Wella A said:


> Thank you so much! Appreciate it.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## St2oh

Hi guys

I appreciate I am new and just coming in asking for a favour...so please tell me where to go if you cannot help lol...but I am just confused. 

I have an item and can't tell if its male or female or real?

I bought it as I thought it was a male shirt but then saw its size was 12/reg? And the button were on the ladies side... The buttons are not labelled with burberry which is my only concern for authenticity but everything else looks great and high quality.   Any help would be greatly appreciated... Photos attached


----------



## terite

St2oh said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I appreciate I am new and just coming in asking for a favour...so please tell me where to go if you cannot help lol...but I am just confused.
> 
> I have an item and can't tell if its male or female or real?
> 
> I bought it as I thought it was a male shirt but then saw its size was 12/reg? And the button were on the ladies side... The buttons are not labelled with burberry which is my only concern for authenticity but everything else looks great and high quality.   Any help would be greatly appreciated... Photos attached


Authentic women's vintage
t


----------



## St2oh

terite said:


> Authentic women's vintage
> t


Hi Terite

Thanks for your reply... I really appreciate it 

What would you describe this item being?  I put it on my size 10 wife and it drowned her lol... Is it just like a really baggy style ladies shirt?

Thanks


----------



## terite

St2oh said:


> Hi Terite
> 
> Thanks for your reply... I really appreciate it
> 
> What would you describe this item being?  I put it on my size 10 wife and it drowned her lol... Is it just like a really baggy style ladies shirt?
> 
> Thanks


Sounds weird - but the sizes were/fit bigger - size 12 vintage item would be very big on a size 10 person.


----------



## St2oh

terite said:


> Sounds weird - but the sizes were/fit bigger - size 12 vintage item would be very big on a size 10 person.


OK... Thanks again for your help


----------



## Noraz

Hi burberry authenticators..
Can you plz take a look at this 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293187143628


----------



## blessedqueen

Hello guys!

Can someone please help authenticate this bag for me? I got this in a thrift store and I want to know if it’s real.


----------



## terite

St2oh said:


> OK... Thanks again for your help


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi burberry authenticators..
> Can you plz take a look at this
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/293187143628


Need photos of all stamps, all paper tags, all fabric tags, zipper pulls.
t


----------



## terite

blessedqueen said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Can someone please help authenticate this bag for me? I got this in a thrift store and I want to know if it’s real.


Yes it is real.
vintage nova check bag from 2002
t


----------



## blessedqueen

Thank you so much Terite ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## terite

blessedqueen said:


> Thank you so much Terite ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


YOU ARE WELCOME.
T


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticators...
Thank you for last reply.. i will really appreciate if you can take a look at this plz
https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/b-liberty/item/04889/


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators...
> Thank you for last reply.. i will really appreciate if you can take a look at this plz
> https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/b-liberty/item/04889/


I like to see the inside stamp front and back
t


----------



## Xiaozhu

Hi Authenticators,

Can help to check if this briefcase is authentic? And what model is that? Size 36*26.5*6cm
Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

Xiaozhu said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Can help to check if this briefcase is authentic? And what model is that? Size 36*26.5*6cm
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4523570
> View attachment 4523571
> View attachment 4523572
> View attachment 4523573
> View attachment 4523574
> View attachment 4523575
> View attachment 4523576
> View attachment 4523577
> View attachment 4523578


I like to see all pages of the content tag and closer photos of those stamps and the carrier bag
t


----------



## Xiaozhu

terite said:


> I like to see all pages of the content tag and closer photos of those stamps and the carrier bag
> t


I have not purchase this item yet, just to confirm that you need the closer photo on the Burberry stamp and the dustbag? What’s the content tag with pages?


----------



## terite

Xiaozhu said:


> I have not purchase this item yet, just to confirm that you need the closer photo on the Burberry stamp and the dustbag? What’s the content tag with pages?


The content tag is in the pocket in this case - usually four pages of writing is on it. Gives content of item, country of origin.
t


----------



## Xiaozhu

terite said:


> The content tag is in the pocket in this case - usually four pages of writing is on it. Gives content of item, country of origin.
> t


Thanks, upon asking the seller not keen to provide. Will drop this. Thanks again!


----------



## kheliscute

Please authenticate this bag for me please. Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

Xiaozhu said:


> Thanks, upon asking the seller not keen to provide. Will drop this. Thanks again!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

kheliscute said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me please. Thank you in advance.


Need photos that are clearer - photos of inside also.
t


----------



## ncabahug

Hello, I would very much appreciate if you could authenticate this bag for me.

Item Name: Burberry Clifton Pebbled Leather Shoulder bag
Item Number: 293200039297
Seller ID: Lanalovelle
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/293200039297?ViewItem=&item=293200039297

I believe all the pictures necessary are already posted. Please let me know if you need more and I will ask the seller. Dustbag is not included (I already asked). Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> Hello, I would very much appreciate if you could authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Clifton Pebbled Leather Shoulder bag
> Item Number: 293200039297
> Seller ID: Lanalovelle
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/293200039297?ViewItem=&item=293200039297
> 
> I believe all the pictures necessary are already posted. Please let me know if you need more and I will ask the seller. Dustbag is not included (I already asked). Thanks in advance!


Authentic
t


----------



## ncabahug

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Kikiku

Hi,
Could you authenticate this trench please? Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

Fak


Kikiku said:


> Hi,
> Could you authenticate this trench please? Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 4527058
> View attachment 4527059
> View attachment 4527060
> View attachment 4527061
> View attachment 4527062


Fake
t


----------



## ChummyChum

Hi,
I was wondering if someone could help me check the authenticity of this scarf?
I’ve just received it from Farfetch from Browns but the tag looks very different to my other burberry scarves. Not sure if it’s the new season design or not.
Thank you!


----------



## terite

ChummyChum said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if someone could help me check the authenticity of this scarf?
> I’ve just received it from Farfetch from Browns but the tag looks very different to my other burberry scarves. Not sure if it’s the new season design or not.
> Thank you!


I am going to have to go have a look at these - certainly looks awkward. looks photocopied almost. Let's see entire scarf, original ad, all parts of the paper tag, the plastic piece. 
t


----------



## ChummyChum

terite said:


> I am going to have to go have a look at these - certainly looks awkward. looks photocopied almost. Let's see entire scarf, original ad, all parts of the paper tag, the plastic piece.
> t




Thanks so much terite! I really appreciate your help. The tag does look odd and that’s the main thing that concerned me.
This is the link to the Farfetch ad: https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...-check-print-scarf-item-13927436.aspx?size=17
And it was shipped from Browns in the UK.
I’ve added the pictures you wanted. Please let me know if you need clearer shots or if you need anything else.
Thank you!!


----------



## chelseahellinx

Hello everyone, 

Yesterday I bought a Burberry purse in a second hand store who's known for selling authenticated items such as Burberry, Chanel, LV, ... 
As I was looking for how old the bag was that I've bought I started to wonder if it was real.

Can you please help me out? I'm panicking!!


----------



## terite

ChummyChum said:


> Thanks so much terite! I really appreciate your help. The tag does look odd and that’s the main thing that concerned me.
> This is the link to the Farfetch ad: https://www.farfetch.com/au/shoppin...-check-print-scarf-item-13927436.aspx?size=17
> And it was shipped from Browns in the UK.
> I’ve added the pictures you wanted. Please let me know if you need clearer shots or if you need anything else.
> Thank you!!


I will go check these out - I don't get why it would be discounted if it is the new line - or why they wouldn't have the real name of the scarf, or English on the paper tag if it is made in Scotland. The layout looks good - so does the fringe. 
I will get back to you
t


----------



## Rachlz burb

Is this an authentic Burberry?


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> Yes, authentic
> t



Thank you SOO much for helping ❤️❤️


----------



## beeauty

Dear authenticator can you pls help me as well with this bag if it’s real or not. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## beeauty

Or.2


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Thank you SOO much for helping ❤️❤️


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Or.2


Do you have a zipper pull? I think rivet should just say Blue Label.
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> Do you have a zipper pull? I think rivet should just say Blue Label.
> t



No zipper pull just that button at the top ... it’s more like a small tote ..


----------



## Zoe_B

Hi authenticators, need your help to check this bag. Seller claims she got it from Burberry sample sales in London. I tried to search on google but couldn’t find this colour elsewhere. Is it authentic? Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Burberry Bowling Bag
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/244016105


----------



## Zoe_B

Zoe_B said:


> Hi authenticators, need your help to check this bag. Seller claims she got it from Burberry sample sales in London. I tried to search on google but couldn’t find this colour elsewhere. Is it authentic? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Bowling Bag
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/244016105



Here are the additional photos I got from the seller. Let me know should you require more photos. Thank you.


----------



## ChummyChum

terite said:


> I will go check these out - I don't get why it would be discounted if it is the new line - or why they wouldn't have the real name of the scarf, or English on the paper tag if it is made in Scotland. The layout looks good - so does the fringe.
> I will get back to you
> t



Thanks so much. There’s more writing on the smaller tag inside the bigger Burberry one but I can’t photograph it as it’s held by the tag string and I’m reluctant to cut it in case it needs to go back.
Thank you so so much for all your help!!


----------



## Dany199

terite said:


> Any content tags? What is shown looks good. Send a clear photo of the tags when you get it.
> t


Hi! I received today, what do you think about it? Thank you so much!


----------



## yvonova

Hi lovelies,

Need your kind assistance to authenticate this piece please, thank you!


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Or.2


Not certain - the label looks right for an older blue label, but the lining looks wrong, straps look a bit thin - stitching looks good - not sure - rivets do not look right.
t


----------



## terite

Zoe_B said:


> Hi authenticators, need your help to check this bag. Seller claims she got it from Burberry sample sales in London. I tried to search on google but couldn’t find this colour elsewhere. Is it authentic? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Bowling Bag
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/244016105


Several years old - Made in China - authentic - very common style - different colored trims were used.
t


----------



## terite

Dany199 said:


> Hi! I received today, what do you think about it? Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4528505
> View attachment 4528506
> View attachment 4528508
> View attachment 4528507


authentic
t


----------



## Zoe_B

terite said:


> Several years old - Made in China - authentic - very common style - different colored trims were used.
> t



Thank you so much for clearing my doubt! This is the first time I see this style with yellow trim though. Happy to know it does come in this colour.


----------



## yvonova

Hi is this authentic pls


----------



## terite

Zoe_B said:


> Thank you so much for clearing my doubt! This is the first time I see this style with yellow trim though. Happy to know it does come in this colour.


YOU are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

yvonova said:


> Hi is this authentic pls


Any content tags in the pocket? What does the serial number say? Send a clearer photo of the front of the bag showing the Burberry label.
t


----------



## yvonova

terite said:


> Any content tags in the pocket? What does the serial number say? Send a clearer photo of the front of the bag showing the Burberry label.
> t


Ok getting more pics and will post ASAP, thank you


----------



## yvonova

terite said:


> YOU are welcome.
> t




This is the only pic I’m able to feet thus far.


----------



## Keldwabbit

Can you help me authenticate this item please?

Item name: *Authentic* *Burberry* * Paddy Nylon Crossbody Men Bag~New*
Item Number *8011596*
Seller ID: michaebitinic_0
Link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283503771234


----------



## Keldwabbit

Hello, can you assist by authenticating this bag?
It's questionable.

Item Name: 
*Authentic* *Burberry* * Paddy Nylon Crossbody Men Bag~New*

Item Number:*8011596*
Seller ID: michaebitinoc_0
Link:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283503771234


----------



## IrinaMoscow

Hello! Can you help with this bag?
Is it original?
The code is ITTIVGRO58CAL
Nova Hypermarket Pochette


----------



## kheliscute

terite said:


> Need photos that are clearer - photos of inside also.
> t


Hope these pictures are clearer.


----------



## kheliscute

terite said:


> Need photos that are clearer - photos of inside also.
> t


Hope these pictures are clearer.


terite said:


> Need photos that are clearer - photos of inside also.
> t





terite said:


> Need photos that are clearer - photos of inside also.
> t


----------



## Bulkmonkey

Hi ! I am trying to authenticate a bag I found while secondhand shopping-

It’s a lightweight, cotton drawstring bag. I’m trying to determine if it was a fragrance gift or something that was used to package another Burberry item?

I have attached pics of the bag and tags.


----------



## Kiriko

Hello! I would like to ask about this particular shirt, as the price of it really makes me sceptic whether or not it's genuine. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kheliscute

kheliscute said:


> Hope these pictures are clearer.





kheliscute said:


> Hope these pictures are clearer.


----------



## kheliscute

kheliscute said:


> Hope these pictures are clearer.


Hi please help me have this bag authenticate. Thank you so much!


----------



## kheliscute

kheliscute said:


> Hope these pictures are clearer.


Please help authenticate this.


----------



## yvonova

terite said:


> Any content tags in the pocket? What does the serial number say? Send a clearer photo of the front of the bag showing the Burberry label.
> t



Hi attached pic of bag front pls.


----------



## Rachlz burb

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.





Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.





Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## Rachlz burb

Please help authenticate this bag. I’m truly a mess over making a possible mistake on this bag I bought recently.


----------



## Rachlz burb

I’m not sure I’m doing this post right but here are the pics of the Burberry bag I’m trying so hard to authenticate.


----------



## ChummyChum

terite said:


> I will go check these out - I don't get why it would be discounted if it is the new line - or why they wouldn't have the real name of the scarf, or English on the paper tag if it is made in Scotland. The layout looks good - so does the fringe.
> I will get back to you
> t



Hi terite,
Have you been able to find out any further information? Sorry to rush you but the time period for which I can return the item is fast approaching and i’m not sure if it’s just better to return it or not.
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Rachlz burb

Rachlz burb said:


> I’m not sure I’m doing this post right but here are the pics of the Burberry bag I’m trying so hard to authenticate.





Rachlz burb said:


> I’m not sure I’m doing this post right but here are the pics of the Burberry bag I’m trying so hard to authenticate.


----------



## Rachlz burb

alg587 said:


> *Style- Burberry New Haymarket Check Satchel Northfield Chocolate? Bought from next door. I think it’s a great deal if real. Flash turned on in one picture. I have bad lighting inside so I can retake tomorrow in natural light if needed. Please help, thanks! *


I have a Burberry with that exact serial number. Waiting to see if mine is authentic too.


----------



## windyridgeranch

Hi all -  I purchased this Burberry Blue Label bag at a tag sale and was told it was authentic.  After the bidding ran up on ebay, I started to panic thinking it may be fake and pulled the listing as I don't want to get in trouble or ruin my selling reputation.  If anyone could take a peek and let me know their educated option as to it's authenticity I would be most grateful!  Personally, the way my luck runs, it's most likely fake!  Cute little bag though!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/264448372818


----------



## Pixie102

I’m thinking this is fake... can someone confirm for me? I could find no labels in it.


----------



## Crystal7

Authentic or knockoff pleass


----------



## Rachlz burb

Can anyone post opinions on this bag?


Crystal7 said:


> Authentic or knockoff pleass


I have the same serial number......I’ve been waiting for several days to get an answer on mine as well.


----------



## afashionation

I was wondering if anyone could identify if these are authentic Burberry loafers and if they had a style name.  I bought them at Goodwill and the quality is excellent.  But I don't really know because I cannot find a like pattern or shoe on the internet.  Thanks


----------



## kheliscute

Hello, please help me authenticate this bag. Please and thank you.


----------



## Zoe_B

Dear authenticator, need your help again with this item. Thank you.

Item Name: Burberry Khaki Green/Brown Canvas and Leather Satchel
Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/burberry-khaki-greenbrown-canvas-and-leather-satchel-p198480


----------



## terite

Keldwabbit said:


> Can you help me authenticate this item please?
> 
> Item name: *Authentic* *Burberry* * Paddy Nylon Crossbody Men Bag~New*
> Item Number *8011596*
> Seller ID: michaebitinic_0
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/283503771234


The stamps look odd to me.
t


----------



## terite

IrinaMoscow said:


> Hello! Can you help with this bag?
> Is it original?
> The code is ITTIVGRO58CAL
> Nova Hypermarket Pochette


Looks good - Haymarket 
t


----------



## terite

kheliscute said:


> Hope these pictures are clearer.


Technically not a fake - it is a Burberry licenced product made in Japan - has Burberry features - no made in tag - Not Burberry as we know it - a different line - now discontinued
t


----------



## terite

Bulkmonkey said:


> Hi ! I am trying to authenticate a bag I found while secondhand shopping-
> 
> It’s a lightweight, cotton drawstring bag. I’m trying to determine if it was a fragrance gift or something that was used to package another Burberry item?
> 
> I have attached pics of the bag and tags.


Send a better photo of the stamps and tags.
t


----------



## terite

kheliscute said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag. Please and thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4534545
> View attachment 4534547
> View attachment 4534547
> View attachment 4534550
> View attachment 4534551
> View attachment 4534552
> View attachment 4534552
> View attachment 4534546
> View attachment 4534547
> View attachment 4534545
> View attachment 4534546
> View attachment 4534547
> View attachment 4534545
> View attachment 4534546
> View attachment 4534547
> View attachment 4534548


I think I did that one above - not fake - made in Japan on license - vintage - not the same quality - 
t


----------



## terite

Zoe_B said:


> Dear authenticator, need your help again with this item. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Khaki Green/Brown Canvas and Leather Satchel
> Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/burberry-khaki-greenbrown-canvas-and-leather-satchel-p198480


Would need to see the writing on the lining, the made in tag
t


----------



## terite

chelseahellinx said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Yesterday I bought a Burberry purse in a second hand store who's known for selling authenticated items such as Burberry, Chanel, LV, ...
> As I was looking for how old the bag was that I've bought I started to wonder if it was real.
> 
> Can you please help me out? I'm panicking!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4527613
> View attachment 4527614
> View attachment 4527615
> View attachment 4527616
> View attachment 4527617


GENUINE - it is just quite old
t


----------



## terite

Rachlz burb said:


> Is this an authentic Burberry?


Yes - authentic
t


----------



## terite

Kiriko said:


> Hello! I would like to ask about this particular shirt, as the price of it really makes me sceptic whether or not it's genuine. Thanks in advance!


Send a photo of the content tag, right side up of tag, a button.
t


----------



## terite

yvonova said:


> View attachment 4532256
> 
> 
> Hi attached pic of bag front pls.


Bag front pic looks good
t


----------



## terite

ChummyChum said:


> Hi terite,
> Have you been able to find out any further information? Sorry to rush you but the time period for which I can return the item is fast approaching and i’m not sure if it’s just better to return it or not.
> Thanks for all your help!


Sorry - I have had not internet - on and off for the last while - I'm a bit behind.
T


----------



## terite

Authentic
t


----------



## terite

windyridgeranch said:


> Hi all -  I purchased this Burberry Blue Label bag at a tag sale and was told it was authentic.  After the bidding ran up on ebay, I started to panic thinking it may be fake and pulled the listing as I don't want to get in trouble or ruin my selling reputation.  If anyone could take a peek and let me know their educated option as to it's authenticity I would be most grateful!  Personally, the way my luck runs, it's most likely fake!  Cute little bag though!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/264448372818


Fake
t


----------



## terite

Pixie102 said:


> View attachment 4533867
> View attachment 4533866
> View attachment 4533865
> View attachment 4533861
> View attachment 4533862
> View attachment 4533863
> View attachment 4533864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking this is fake... can someone confirm for me? I could find no labels in it.


Yes it is fake.t


----------



## terite

Crystal7 said:


> Authentic or knockoff pleass


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Rachlz burb said:


> Can anyone post opinions on this bag?
> 
> I have the same serial number......I’ve been waiting for several days to get an answer on mine as well.


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed any one else's post - please let me know.
I had no email and no internet for a few days - the horror.
I don't ever deliberately ignore any posts so if I don't respond - send me a PM or something.
Cheers
t


----------



## Rachlz burb

terite said:


> If I have missed any one else's post - please let me know.
> I had no email and no internet for a few days - the horror.
> I don't ever deliberately ignore any posts so if I don't respond - send me a PM or something.
> Cheers
> t


Did you see my pictures? So sorry to be a pain but I’m not very phone savvy


----------



## terite

Rachlz burb said:


> Did you see my pictures? So sorry to be a pain but I’m not very phone savvy


I responded twice here - and to your private PM.
Authentic.
t


----------



## ChummyChum

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you so much!!


----------



## ChummyChum

Hi authenticators,
Sorry to bother you again but I just received this bag and I suspect it might be fake but am unsure as I’m relatively new to Burberry. I can’t seem to find a serial number and the feel of the bag seems different to the in store bags... Although the seller claims to have bought it and has a receipt for it. Not sure if it’s been switched with a fake bag. The wording on the large pocket also makes me suspicious as it doesn’t read ‘woven in england’ very clearly. Please let me know what you think or if i’m being paranoid haha


Item: Burberry Check Banner Bag Authentic new condition
Item ID: 303273202862
Seller ID: ja835256
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberr...8b1-44c8-a85d-f4187c4058ae#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## ChummyChum

Here’s a pic of the feet of the bag and the rest of the tags. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rosemary7

Here is bag and its code CNPANSIM1PAN. I think, it made in China. Is it authentic? Can you help me please? )


----------



## Rachlz burb

terite said:


> I responded twice here - and to your private PM.
> Authentic.
> t


Thanks Terite, like I mentioned, you do a great service for everyone here. Hats off to you and the gang of purse forum.


----------



## terite

ChummyChum said:


> Thank you so much!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

ChummyChum said:


> Here’s a pic of the feet of the bag and the rest of the tags. Thanks for your help!


Tags look wrong - stamps look wrong - is it leather? Content tags are not even accurate - receipt means nothing - doesn't look like Burberry to me.
And the seller has 10 feedback, but many of the comments are identical.
I'm glad you checked in.
Even if the seller says no returns you can ALWAYS return it on ebay.
T
PS: Is that receipt in dollars? But from the UK - but the banner costs more than that?
Metal stamp also wrong - and PPS: never say "sorry to bother you" ever again. I'm glad you did.


----------



## terite

Rosemary7 said:


> Here is bag and its code CNPANSIM1PAN. I think, it made in China. Is it authentic? Can you help me please? )


So, we like to see the front and back, made in tag, zipper pull, any stamps etc. 
t


----------



## terite

Rachlz burb said:


> Thanks Terite, like I mentioned, you do a great service for everyone here. Hats off to you and the gang of purse forum.


You are welcome!
t


----------



## ChummyChum

terite said:


> Tags look wrong - stamps look wrong - is it leather? Content tags are not even accurate - receipt means nothing - doesn't look like Burberry to me.
> And the seller has 10 feedback, but many of the comments are identical.
> I'm glad you checked in.
> Even if the seller says no returns you can ALWAYS return it on ebay.
> T
> PS: Is that receipt in dollars? But from the UK - but the banner costs more than that?
> Metal stamp also wrong - and PPS: never say "sorry to bother you" ever again. I'm glad you did.


Thanks terite for all your help. The receipt is in AUD from Australia. I did think it was odd initially but I do recall a burberry sale earlier in the year so wasn’t sure... the bag feels like leather but a cheaper softer leather. Thanks so much. Will file a return. Thank you!!


----------



## Zoe_B

terite said:


> Would need to see the writing on the lining, the made in tag
> t



Hi Terite,
I have dropped them an email asking for the required images. In the meantime, need your help with another bag I found.  

Item Name: Burberry Vintage Bucket Bag
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/249089236

Would you be able to tell how old this bag is? Thank you for the help!


----------



## mira6

hello ladies and gents, I have a bit of an issue with a T Burberry coat. The coat has metal buttons, different sleeves and pocket lining, the outer material is wool as I feel it. By the stitching I’d say it not right by a mile but ... I’m not an expert. The seller said it definitely autentic bought at a sale at Burberry shop but unable to provide receipt. 
Any thought on it will be much appreciated. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## mira6

This is the off sticking I was talking about


----------



## VintageLVer

ChummyChum said:


> Thanks terite for all your help. The receipt is in AUD from Australia. I did think it was odd initially but I do recall a burberry sale earlier in the year so wasn’t sure... the bag feels like leather but a cheaper softer leather. Thanks so much. Will file a return. Thank you!!


I’m no expert, but notice on the receipt it says 150 tax at 10%...then the total doesn’t have the tax added to it? It just says it was priced for 1500 with 150 tax, then total of 1500. Shouldn’t it read 1,650?


----------



## terite

ChummyChum said:


> Thanks terite for all your help. The receipt is in AUD from Australia. I did think it was odd initially but I do recall a burberry sale earlier in the year so wasn’t sure... the bag feels like leather but a cheaper softer leather. Thanks so much. Will file a return. Thank you!!


Good idea - thankfully you can always return on ebay - it used to be "item not as described" but I have not done that recently so things might have changed.
t


----------



## terite

Zoe_B said:


> View attachment 4538031
> View attachment 4538029
> View attachment 4538030
> 
> 
> Hi Terite,
> I have dropped them an email asking for the required images. In the meantime, need your help with another bag I found.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Vintage Bucket Bag
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/249089236
> 
> Would you be able to tell how old this bag is? Thank you for the help!



You should ask for photos of the stamps and content tags. This is not an old bag It is not vintage - it has that exploded nova check so it is relatively new. I guess Made in China, Also you should ask for the DIMENSIONS on that bag so you know the size.
t


----------



## terite

mira6 said:


> This is the off sticking I was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538169


I can't read the content tag to see what the fabric is.
This is an authentic THOMAS Burberry item. So, not the same as Burberry - it is a different LINE. But still Burberry, and usually lovely/well made - I have a few Thomas Burberry items myself - like them a lot - I don't know where there are shops? Any one out there in the UK? Nice coat.
t


----------



## terite

VintageLVer said:


> I’m no expert, but notice on the receipt it says 150 tax at 10%...then the total doesn’t have the tax added to it? It just says it was priced for 1500 with 150 tax, then total of 1500. Shouldn’t it read 1,650?


I think it is a total scam from start to finish - glad that it can be returned.

Good for you to keep your eyes on the receipts!! I am obsessive about receipts and AMAZED at how often they are incorrect. AND great for you to have such an eye for detail.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> I can't read the content tag to see what the fabric is.
> This is an authentic THOMAS Burberry item. So, not the same as Burberry - it is a different LINE. But still Burberry, and usually lovely/well made - I have a few Thomas Burberry items myself - like them a lot - I don't know where there are shops? Any one out there in the UK? Nice coat.
> t


PS: Usually it is not AS expensive as Burberry - still expensive though.


----------



## VintageLVer

Could you do me a favor and authenticate this scarf I just got in the mail? I purchased it off of Mercari. The patterns line up as they should. But just to be sure, I want to double check before contacting the seller. It’s one of the smaller scarfs, 12” wide, maybe 48” or so long? Not sure the name of this scarf either. Seller said she did not have the receipt, but as we saw above, I know receipts can be faked, so I never go off that alone. I’m asking because of the fringe, but idk if over time if the scarves do this or not...I’m a tad worried about it, and the logo on the tag...If it turns out to be fake, I’ll contact the seller to see if she will accept a return. Here is the tag next to my authentic shoebox...


----------



## ncabahug

Hello again, I was looking for a dustbag to go with my new Burberry purchase, and I was wondering if you awesome people could authenticate it? Seller says it's authentic, but the text looks kind of off to me (Rs are too squished; Bs look unequal). I'm not really sure what other photos  you need for a dustbag other than the logo, but please let me know if you need more. Thanks!
Item Name: Burberry cloth dustbag, EUC
Item Number: 323898869101
Seller ID:  meandmylittlebrainiac
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-C...869101?hash=item4b69e0856d:g:FV4AAOSwtvZdZ1Mj


----------



## VintageLVer

ncabahug said:


> Hello again, I was looking for a dustbag to go with my new Burberry purchase, and I was wondering if you awesome people could authenticate it? Seller says it's authentic, but the text looks kind of off to me (Rs are too squished; Bs look unequal). I'm not really sure what other photos  you need for a dustbag other than the logo, but please let me know if you need more. Thanks!
> Item Name: Burberry cloth dustbag, EUC
> Item Number: 323898869101
> Seller ID:  meandmylittlebrainiac
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-C...869101?hash=item4b69e0856d:g:FV4AAOSwtvZdZ1Mj


I am no expert, I am also on this thread because I need another set of eyes on my recent scarf purchase. However, if it is helpful, here is a photo of one of my dustbags, but keep in mind it is a shoe dustbag. Hope this can be of some reference for you.


----------



## ncabahug

VintageLVer said:


> View attachment 4538534
> 
> I am no expert, I am also on this thread because I need another set of eyes on my recent scarf purchase. However, if it is helpful, here is a photo of one of my dustbags, but keep in mind it is a shoe dustbag. Hope this can be of some reference for you.


Thanks for the reference! Yeah, the more I look at it, the more I think I'm right about the Rs and Bs. I guess I'm just wondering if there was a different font used at a time or something.


----------



## terite

VintageLVer said:


> View attachment 4538395
> View attachment 4538397
> View attachment 4538398
> View attachment 4538399
> View attachment 4538400
> View attachment 4538401
> View attachment 4538402
> View attachment 4538403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you do me a favor and authenticate this scarf I just got in the mail? I purchased it off of Mercari. The patterns line up as they should. But just to be sure, I want to double check before contacting the seller. It’s one of the smaller scarfs, 12” wide, maybe 48” or so long? Not sure the name of this scarf either. Seller said she did not have the receipt, but as we saw above, I know receipts can be faked, so I never go off that alone. I’m asking because of the fringe, but idk if over time if the scarves do this or not...I’m a tad worried about it, and the logo on the tag...If it turns out to be fake, I’ll contact the seller to see if she will accept a return. Here is the tag next to my authentic shoebox...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538438


It is a fake one - insist on a return. 
t


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> Hello again, I was looking for a dustbag to go with my new Burberry purchase, and I was wondering if you awesome people could authenticate it? Seller says it's authentic, but the text looks kind of off to me (Rs are too squished; Bs look unequal). I'm not really sure what other photos  you need for a dustbag other than the logo, but please let me know if you need more. Thanks!
> Item Name: Burberry cloth dustbag, EUC
> Item Number: 323898869101
> Seller ID:  meandmylittlebrainiac
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-C...869101?hash=item4b69e0856d:g:FV4AAOSwtvZdZ1Mj


No - that one is not good - and you are right - the R's are squished, or too narrow. Return it.
t


----------



## terite

VintageLVer said:


> View attachment 4538534
> 
> I am no expert, I am also on this thread because I need another set of eyes on my recent scarf purchase. However, if it is helpful, here is a photo of one of my dustbags, but keep in mind it is a shoe dustbag. Hope this can be of some reference for you.


This one is legit! Thanks for posting.
t


----------



## VintageLVer

terite said:


> It is a fake one - insist on a return.
> t


Thank you for confirming my suspicions. I had a feeling the second I touched it, and the tag looked off. Was hoping for better news, especially since the pattern lined up so perfectly, but I kind of already knew deep down, which is why I came here for help. I will message the seller and see if she is willing to take it back. I do believe she thought it was authentic, so I don’t necessarily have any anger towards her, unless she ghosts me once I contact her. She has been very friendly thus far, so I do believe she will work with me. Thanks again, I really appreciate you taking your time to help us in this forum. The great thing about Mercari is that the money doesn’t come out of my account until I’ve confirmed receiving the item as described.


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> Thanks for the reference! Yeah, the more I look at it, the more I think I'm right about the Rs and Bs. I guess I'm just wondering if there was a different font used at a time or something.


Well, you are right to ask about the different fonts, because they do change. The newest one - I'm still getting used to. 
Always check here - even if you get an item checked, you can check the item that you ACTUALLY receive.
One time there was an auction (authentic), then when they got the item, they said it was authenticated, but they didn't get the bag that was in the auction photos. The seller had done a switch. 
t


----------



## terite

VintageLVer said:


> Thank you for confirming my suspicions. I had a feeling the second I touched it, and the tag looked off. Was hoping for better news, especially since the pattern lined up so perfectly, but I kind of already knew deep down, which is why I came here for help. I will message the seller and see if she is willing to take it back. I do believe she thought it was authentic, so I don’t necessarily have any anger towards her, unless she ghosts me once I contact her. She has been very friendly thus far, so I do believe she will work with me. Thanks again, I really appreciate you taking your time to help us in this forum.


Yes - good approach. Keep the lines of communication open and don't be on the attack. I hope it works out for you. Also - reminds us that sometimes the gut reaction is correct.
t


----------



## VintageLVer

terite said:


> Yes - good approach. Keep the lines of communication open and don't be on the attack. I hope it works out for you. Also - reminds us that sometimes the gut reaction is correct.
> t


Yeah, I’ve worked customer service for 19 years, so I know how to talk to people to get what I want/need without causing a big stink. Good guy approach is best at first. This is the first fake I’ve gotten, I thought my photo authentication skills were getting better, but from the photos I was fooled. But when I got it and touched it and saw the tag was ever so slightly misaligned it raised all the red flags and my heart sank. But I do believe I’ll have good luck returning this item, as the seller has great reviews and I don’t think it was intentional. She wasn’t selling any iffy bags or anything, as I always look at what the seller has sold in the past. I’ll post an update tomorrow.


----------



## mira6

terite said:


> I can't read the content tag to see what the fabric is.
> This is an authentic THOMAS Burberry item. So, not the same as Burberry - it is a different LINE. But still Burberry, and usually lovely/well made - I have a few Thomas Burberry items myself - like them a lot - I don't know where there are shops? Any one out there in the UK? Nice coat.
> t


Than you Terite, it says 90 percent wool 10 percent cashmere. The girl said got it from a shop in London, unfortunately I’m a bit 2 far from London to check. Thank you once again for your fast response ! 
P.S label says xxs, I’m a size 6-8 uk and I would say it’s for a size 10.


----------



## terite

VintageLVer said:


> Yeah, I’ve worked customer service for 19 years, so I know how to talk to people to get what I want/need without causing a big stink. Good guy approach is best at first. This is the first fake I’ve gotten, I thought my photo authentication skills were getting better, but from the photos I was fooled. But when I got it and touched it and saw the tag was ever so slightly misaligned it raised all the red flags and my heart sank. But I do believe I’ll have good luck returning this item, as the seller has great reviews and I don’t think it was intentional. She wasn’t selling any iffy bags or anything, as I always look at what the seller has sold in the past. I’ll post an update tomorrow.



Great! Sure, keep us in the loop. Buying or selling a fake is how many first came to this forum!!
t


----------



## terite

mira6 said:


> Than you Terite, it says 90 percent wool 10 percent cashmere. The girl said got it from a shop in London, unfortunately I’m a bit 2 far from London to check. Thank you once again for your fast response !
> P.S label says xxs, I’m a size 6-8 uk and I would say it’s for a size 10.


Oh! Sizes are crazy - there is no consistency. You might have to sell/trade it in.
t


----------



## eebaboya

Item Name (if you know it): A Burberry blue label bag
Link (if available): -Nil-
Comment: Hi there, i have come across this bag while thrifting. It's from the Burberry Blue Label line. The rivet does not say "burberry blue label" and interior white tag looks somewhat different to others that i have seen online. Any help will be greatly appreciate as i can bring it back for an exchange in less than a week, if it is a fake. Thank you !


----------



## ncabahug

terite said:


> No - that one is not good - and you are right - the R's are squished, or too narrow. Return it.
> t


Thank you! I did not purchase this. I wanted a second opinion before I even bothered. Good to know that I'm getting better at spotting fakes


----------



## Yellowsong

Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this coat? Thank you


----------



## Zhumba3

terite said:


> This one is legit! Thanks for posting.
> t


----------



## equalizt

Item Name (if you know it): I have no idea, I have asked in the sub thread asking for the name, and still waiting for the reply.
Link (if available): none
Comment: Hi, can you kindly look at this briefcase and check whether this is an authentic Burberry or rather faked, thanks in advance.


----------



## Zhumba3

I'd like to have a bag authenticated.


----------



## Zhumba3

It’s a Black Check Nylon Crossbody Bag
Tag inside Reads:
CNQINCHOQIN
On the back of that it says Made in China
Is the metal Burberry Plate on the outside in the wrong place?
Thank you!


----------



## Zhumba3

Burberry Check Nylon Bag
#CNQINCHOQIN


----------



## terite

eebaboya said:


> Item Name (if you know it): A Burberry blue label bag
> Link (if available): -Nil-
> Comment: Hi there, i have come across this bag while thrifting. It's from the Burberry Blue Label line. The rivet does not say "burberry blue label" and interior white tag looks somewhat different to others that i have seen online. Any help will be greatly appreciate as i can bring it back for an exchange in less than a week, if it is a fake. Thank you !


I think it is just an older one - they evolved quite a bit - the really curled R's means early Blue Label to me. 
I cannot help with the interior white tag.
The blue label looks good though.  Front zipper is a bit awkward. But these bags were meant to be a lower cost item, and were marketed to a different audience.
t


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> Thank you! I did not purchase this. I wanted a second opinion before I even bothered. Good to know that I'm getting better at spotting fakes


Yes - good for you! 
Glad it worked out
t


----------



## terite

Yellowsong said:


> Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this coat? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4539773
> View attachment 4539769
> View attachment 4539768
> View attachment 4539765
> View attachment 4539766
> View attachment 4539770
> View attachment 4539771
> View attachment 4539774
> View attachment 4539775
> View attachment 4539776
> View attachment 4539772
> View attachment 4539777


Yes, it is like a very vintage car coat - and you have the lining too! I will say 1980 ish (Not certain on dates). Authentic
t


----------



## terite

equalizt said:


> Item Name (if you know it): I have no idea, I have asked in the sub thread asking for the name, and still waiting for the reply.
> Link (if available): none
> Comment: Hi, can you kindly look at this briefcase and check whether this is an authentic Burberry or rather faked, thanks in advance.


I need to see all tags and labels and details up really close.t


----------



## terite

Zhumba3 said:


> I'd like to have a bag authenticated.


I need to see interior tags and labels, bag and inside of bag, zipper pulls, embossed hardware.
t


----------



## Zhumba3

terite said:


> I need to see interior tags and labels, bag and inside of bag, zipper pulls, embossed hardware.
> t


----------



## terite

send a closer photo of that interior badge and the other side of the serial number - if the other side of the serial number is blank, send photos of the tags in the pocket
t


----------



## Zhumba3

It’s really hard to see anything on that inside tag!


----------



## terite

Zhumba3 said:


> It’s really hard to see anything on that inside tag!


authentic
t


----------



## Zhumba3

terite said:


> authentic
> t


Wow I got it so cheap!  Do you know anything about how much it was new?  
Thank you , Karen


----------



## eebaboya

terite said:


> I think it is just an older one - they evolved quite a bit - the really curled R's means early Blue Label to me.
> I cannot help with the interior white tag.
> The blue label looks good though.  Front zipper is a bit awkward. But these bags were meant to be a lower cost item, and were marketed to a different audience.
> t


Thank you so much Terite for your help!  I did a bit more research and found a couple of bags (on reebonz and therealreal) with the same white tag on the inside as well. I now feel alot better about my purchase. ^^


----------



## Trendclosets

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## terite

Zhumba3 said:


> Wow I got it so cheap!  Do you know anything about how much it was new?
> Thank you , Karen


No - we don't know about price - also we are in worldwide currencies - 
t


----------



## terite

eebaboya said:


> Thank you so much Terite for your help!  I did a bit more research and found a couple of bags (on reebonz and therealreal) with the same white tag on the inside as well. I now feel alot better about my purchase. ^^


You are welcome.
t


----------



## ll96

Can I get this bag authenticated please and thanks


----------



## kheliscute

terite said:


> I think I did that one above - not fake - made in Japan on license - vintage - not the same quality -
> t


Thank you so much. Now I have peace of mind. ❤️☺️


----------



## terite

ll96 said:


> Can I get this bag authenticated please and thanks


Fake
t


----------



## mia55

Hi Terite,

Hope you’re doing well and having an amazing day.

Wondering if you can authenticate this bag when you get a chance? To me the stamps look pretty sloppy.

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## mia55

mia55 said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Hope you’re doing well and having an amazing day.
> 
> Wondering if you can authenticate this bag when you get a chance? To me the stamps look pretty sloppy.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!
> View attachment 4542332
> View attachment 4542333
> View attachment 4542334
> View attachment 4542335
> View attachment 4542336
> View attachment 4542337
> View attachment 4542338
> View attachment 4542339



More pics

Thanks


----------



## iusen

Hi, I just bought this Burberry wallet but couldn’t find it online. The seller said she got it in store in Europe in 2015 for $300 to $450. 

Photos here: 

I found a authentic wallet on ebay with similar inside organization: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...638032?hash=item3b35520490:g:VDEAAOSwjM5aFkVc

In terms of the outside (grained leather, gold logo bar) this wallet is similar to the Porter continental wallet, but smaller at around 5.75 in x 4 in. I’d really appreciate any help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

kheliscute said:


> Thank you so much. Now I have peace of mind. ❤️☺️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Hope you’re doing well and having an amazing day.
> 
> Wondering if you can authenticate this bag when you get a chance? To me the stamps look pretty sloppy.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!
> View attachment 4542332
> View attachment 4542333
> View attachment 4542334
> View attachment 4542335
> View attachment 4542336
> View attachment 4542337
> View attachment 4542338
> View attachment 4542339


Send a photo of the back of the bag - and a photo of the interior. 
T


----------



## terite

mia55 said:


> More pics
> 
> Thanks


Ok - update - the Burberry stamp looks good, so do the zipper pulls and interior tag. Yes, Made in tag looks a bit melted - might be a sloppy tag or photo not in focus
t


----------



## lyn08

hi I'm new here can you help me yo find out if this bag was authentic? the code cnpansim1pan and it said made in china bought it on mercari online shop. i have a couple pictures i took.


----------



## mia55

terite said:


> Ok - update - the Burberry stamp looks good, so do the zipper pulls and interior tag. Yes, Made in tag looks a bit melted - might be a sloppy tag or photo not in focus
> t


Thanks so much for looking at it. Here are more pictures in different lights for your reference.

Thanks a ton


----------



## Zoe_B

Zoe_B said:


> View attachment 4538031
> View attachment 4538029
> View attachment 4538030
> 
> 
> Hi Terite,
> I have dropped them an email asking for the required images. In the meantime, need your help with another bag I found.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Vintage Bucket Bag
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/249089236
> 
> Would you be able to tell how old this bag is? Thank you for the help!





terite said:


> You should ask for photos of the stamps and content tags. This is not an old bag It is not vintage - it has that exploded nova check so it is relatively new. I guess Made in China, Also you should ask for the DIMENSIONS on that bag so you know the size.
> t



Hi Terite, 
Please find additional photos below. It is a pretty small bag measuring 20*10*20cm. Let me know what you think. Thank you!


----------



## kate1988

Hi could you please kindly authenticate this Burberry coat that l purchased off eBay.


----------



## rensvdberg

Authenticate this:
Hi,
I want to buy this Burberry shirt but I don't really know if it's authentic. Can you guys help me out?
Thanks in advance!

Ps. I'm new to the forum so I don't know if how i'm posting this right now is the good way. If it's wrong, sorry!


----------



## samantha2005

Hello! I recently purchased this in a resale shop and was concerned about its authenticity. I never saw this color before, and can't find it on the internet. The shop owner offered a refund if I prove its not authentic. Thank you for your time.


----------



## JoanARBR

Hi, can you kindly see if this bag is an authentic burberry bag please? It does not come with an serial number but it has the stamp "made in italy" and the stripes on the bag seem quite symetric.
Thank you in advance  
t[/QUOTE]


----------



## terite

samantha2005 said:


> Hello! I recently purchased this in a resale shop and was concerned about its authenticity. I never saw this color before, and can't find it on the internet. The shop owner offered a refund if I prove its not authentic. Thank you for your time.


The label is an authentic label. I cannot say that the scarf is a Burberry one. It is in the style of a happy scarf, but the check does look unusual to me.
t


----------



## terite

rensvdberg said:


> Authenticate this:
> Hi,
> I want to buy this Burberry shirt but I don't really know if it's authentic. Can you guys help me out?
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Ps. I'm new to the forum so I don't know if how i'm posting this right now is the good way. If it's wrong, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543431
> View attachment 4543432
> View attachment 4543433
> View attachment 4543431
> View attachment 4543432
> View attachment 4543433
> View attachment 4543434
> View attachment 4543435
> View attachment 4543436
> View attachment 4543437
> View attachment 4543438
> View attachment 4543431
> View attachment 4543432
> View attachment 4543433
> View attachment 4543434
> View attachment 4543435
> View attachment 4543436
> View attachment 4543437
> View attachment 4543438


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

JoanARBR said:


> Hi, can you kindly see if this bag is an authentic burberry bag please? It does not come with an serial number but it has the stamp "made in italy" and the stripes on the bag seem quite symetric.
> Thank you in advance
> t


[/QUOTE]
Need to see clearer/closer photos of the Burberry stamp, front and back of the Made in Italy tag, and a knight. 
t


----------



## Purseb

Hi
I am interested in buying this wallet. 
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-B...let/153422997349?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144

please Authenticate it.
Thank you


----------



## JoanARBR

I dont have access to morr photos, this is the seller's photo. I have this photos of a knight.


----------



## terite

Purseb said:


> Hi
> I am interested in buying this wallet.
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-B...let/153422997349?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
> 
> please Authenticate it.
> Thank you


Looks good


----------



## terite

Need to see clearer/closer photos of the Burberry stamp, front and back of the Made in Italy tag, and a knight.
t[/QUOTE]
There are no red flags for me - actually the zipper pull looks odd - send the photos when you get the item
t


----------



## terite

JoanARBR said:


> I dont have access to morr photos, this is the seller's photo. I have this photos of a knight.


There are no red flags for me - actually the zipper pull looks odd - I need to see that too - send the photos when you get the item
t


----------



## Zoe_B

Zoe_B said:


> Hi Terite,
> Please find additional photos below. It is a pretty small bag measuring 20*10*20cm. Let me know what you think. Thank you!



Hi Terite, 
Could you please take a look at this and let me know if the bag is authentic? Appreciate the help.


----------



## terite

Zoe_B said:


> Hi Terite,
> Could you please take a look at this and let me know if the bag is authentic? Appreciate the help.


It's ok - the small bucket bag/made in China
t


----------



## ddchicago85

Hello, thank you for taking the time to look into this for me. I told my friend I was skeptical about this scarf because of the lack of seller photos, the burberry tag, both removable and stitched on one look odd to me. 

Item Name (seller calls it) Burberry Giant Scarf 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Burberry-giant-scarf-5c5f53e29fe4865e8d0324ea
Photos attached were taken today after we opened it. The scarf lacks that tag that is behind the scarf that is sewn on, which I know fall off easily, it just has the  front label. The scarf also does not feel like cashmere.

Again, thank you very kindly.


----------



## JoanARBR

I didnt buy the bag yet, so here are more seller's photos of the zipper pull. Hope it can help :s Thank you so much


----------



## terite

ddchicago85 said:


> Hello, thank you for taking the time to look into this for me. I told my friend I was skeptical about this scarf because of the lack of seller photos, the burberry tag, both removable and stitched on one look odd to me.
> 
> Item Name (seller calls it) Burberry Giant Scarf
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Burberry-giant-scarf-5c5f53e29fe4865e8d0324ea
> Photos attached were taken today after we opened it. The scarf lacks that tag that is behind the scarf that is sewn on, which I know fall off easily, it just has the  front label. The scarf also does not feel like cashmere.
> 
> Again, thank you very kindly.


Fake - 
I've seen lots of fakes on that site - check here before you buy - I hope you can return it
t


----------



## terite

JoanARBR said:


> I didnt buy the bag yet, so here are more seller's photos of the zipper pull. Hope it can help :s Thank you so much


I've seen those - I think I asked for photos of the stamps in focus.
You can send phtotos when you get the item.
t


----------



## Cheille

Addy said:


> Need straight on, close pics of all fabric tags, plastic tag





Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## Cheille

Is this shirt a real Burberry vintage? I bought it from a second hand shop in Japan


----------



## Cheille

[


----------



## terite

Cheille said:


> View attachment 4546509
> View attachment 4546510
> View attachment 4546512
> View attachment 4546505
> View attachment 4546506
> View attachment 4546507
> View attachment 4546508
> View attachment 4546505
> View attachment 4546506
> View attachment 4546505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this shirt a real Burberry vintage? I bought it from a second hand shop in Japan


Very vintage polo.
Genuine
t


----------



## giligy

Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!


----------



## itspeter

Hello, could someone please help authenticate ? I've never seen those type of tags on a Burberry scarf. so I'm a little confused - especially since the quality seems ok... Planning on buying this for a gift. Thank you! 

https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-scarves-8015552.html


----------



## terite

giligy said:


> Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!


Not enough detail shown to say - any tags? other stamps? 
t


----------



## terite

itspeter said:


> Hello, could someone please help authenticate ? I've never seen those type of tags on a Burberry scarf. so I'm a little confused - especially since the quality seems ok... Planning on buying this for a gift. Thank you!
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-scarves-8015552.html


Need clearer closer photos of the stamps - where are the tags? content/care labels?
t


----------



## giligy

terite said:


> Not enough detail shown to say - any tags? other stamps?
> t



These are the tags and other stamps. No other stamps besides these and the serial number (shown in original post)
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Thanks!


----------



## itspeter

terite said:


> Need clearer closer photos of the stamps - where are the tags? content/care labels?
> t


Don’t have any more information than what is provided in the link (images and their description). As I’ve mentioned I’ve never seen such tags in a Burberry scarf. Have you?


----------



## terite

Let's see that plastic piece
t


----------



## terite

Let's see that plastic piece
t


----------



## giligy

terite said:


> Let's see that plastic piece
> t


----------



## Jane150

Hello, i just purchased the westminster trenchcoat from a private Person.
Could you please help authenticate this trench? 
I'm not sure, because in the bill it says its the Chelsea. I purchased it for a really good price, so i'm a bit sceptic.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

giligy said:


> These are the tags and other stamps. No other stamps besides these and the serial number (shown in original post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4548731
> View attachment 4548732
> View attachment 4548733
> View attachment 4548734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks!


Inside that card - is there Burbetty tag in there? 
So far no made in stamp is shown - the hardware clip looks good, the envelope looks good - we still don't have enough on that bag to say.
And I will go see one in the store this week - I've not seen that style of serial number - better check that out.
t


----------



## giligy

terite said:


> Inside that card - is there Burbetty tag in there?
> So far no made in stamp is shown - the hardware clip looks good, the envelope looks good - we still don't have enough on that bag to say.
> And I will go see one in the store this week - I've not seen that style of serial number - better check that out.
> t



Inside the horizontal card are care instructions. There is nothing inside the vertical card. I can't find a Made In stamp anywhere. And okay, keep me posted! Thank you so much.


----------



## myamericanheart

Hello!  Could you kindly help with authenticating this Burberry Heart Scarf?  Everything looks good to be except the removable fabric tag, but I’m thinking since that is removable it’s meant to be a different fabric.

This item is in my possession, purchased at a second hand store.


----------



## myamericanheart

I should add that the tags are all straight, I just took very bad angled photos now that I look at them 



myamericanheart said:


> Hello!  Could you kindly help with authenticating this Burberry Heart Scarf?  Everything looks good to be except the removable fabric tag, but I’m thinking since that is removable it’s meant to be a different fabric.
> 
> This item is in my possession, purchased at a second hand store.


I s


----------



## terite

myamericanheart said:


> Hello!  Could you kindly help with authenticating this Burberry Heart Scarf?  Everything looks good to be except the removable fabric tag, but I’m thinking since that is removable it’s meant to be a different fabric.
> 
> This item is in my possession, purchased at a second hand store.


Everything looks right - authentic.
t


----------



## maybabe2818

Item Name (if you know it): no I dont 
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post): No link but pictures attached
Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links): pictures attached. 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Elijah01175

Hello! Could you kindly help with authenticating this Burberry Scarf?


----------



## giligy

Hi, it's me again. I also purchased the same small belt bag in a different color from Poshmark. Poshmark authenticated before shipping it to me, but I don't trust them lol. Could you take a look at this one as well? It looks pretty same to me as the red one, except the tag situation is different and this one comes with a dust bag while the other one doesn't. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4550517
View attachment 4550518
View attachment 4550519


----------



## giligy

Additional photos:


----------



## terite

maybabe2818 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): no I dont
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post): No link but pictures attached
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links): pictures attached.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


Any tags inside? Let's see the zipper
t


----------



## terite

giligy said:


> Additional photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4550543
> View attachment 4550544
> View attachment 4550545


Can you get a photo of the embossed buttons on the front. Do you have the strap? This is a current bag - so what is the seller's story? Compare to this one:
https://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/bu...ote-1259154.html?catref=category#&gid=1&pid=3
t
Why is the plastic still on the handles? Price tag is not right is it? Can you read it? Does it feel like leather?
t


----------



## terite

Elijah01175 said:


> Hello! Could you kindly help with authenticating this Burberry Scarf?


fake
t


----------



## giligy

terite said:


> Can you get a photo of the embossed buttons on the front. Do you have the strap? This is a current bag - so what is the seller's story? Compare to this one:
> https://www.mytheresa.com/int_en/bu...ote-1259154.html?catref=category#&gid=1&pid=3
> t
> Why is the plastic still on the handles? Price tag is not right is it? Can you read it? Does it feel like leather?
> t



Here are the buttons on both. The seller didn't have a story; just said that she had never worn it. I've tried the real thing on in a Burberry store and both of these look legit to me, but I'm untrained. Both bags have the long shoulder strap as well. The price tag is completely in Japanese so I can't tell if it's legit.


----------



## terite

giligy said:


> Here are the buttons on both. The seller didn't have a story; just said that she had never worn it. I've tried the real thing on in a Burberry store and both of these look legit to me, but I'm untrained. Both bags have the long shoulder strap as well. The price tag is completely in Japanese so I can't tell if it's legit.


The plastic piece does not look right, the tag is not right. The font varies from the bags - the beige one looks different from the burgundy one. The bag online has a plaid interior. I can't make out the writing on the front buttons. The stitching looks a bit odd on the burgundy handle and the inside of the beige one.
Also I am leary of anyone selling a brand new bag/new is stores. We have seen many fakes on here from Poshmark
t - I am not sure if you ended up with both bags - but compare the plastic pieces -they are not the same. Fonts not the same.


----------



## giligy

terite said:


> The plastic piece does not look right, the tag is not right. The font varies from the bags - the beige one looks different from the burgundy one. The bag online has a plaid interior. I can't make out the writing on the front buttons. The stitching looks a bit odd on the burgundy handle and the inside of the beige one.
> Also I am leary of anyone selling a brand new bag/new is stores. We have seen many fakes on here from Poshmark
> t



So I don't know about the plastic piece, but the font looks the exact same on both bags. Can you tell me how the font looks different to you? I've seen the real thing in the store and on the Burberry website; it has a plain solid interior, not plaid. The buttons say Burberry on the tops and England on the bottoms (both bags). I agree about the stitching though. It looks messy on one of the handles on the red/beige one.


----------



## terite

giligy said:


> So I don't know about the plastic piece, but the font looks the exact same on both bags. Can you tell me how the font looks different to you? I've seen the real thing in the store and on the Burberry website; it has a plain solid interior, not plaid. The buttons say Burberry on the tops and England on the bottoms (both bags). I agree about the stitching though. It looks messy on one of the handles on the red/beige one.


The plastic piece on the red one looks right - looks wrong on the beige one.
The font that looks wrong is on a beige bag - it might be inside the bag - can't tell from the pics. Too many red flags for me to feel comfortable.


----------



## giligy

terite said:


> The plastic piece on the red one looks right - looks wrong on the beige one.
> The font that looks wrong is on a beige bag - it might be inside the bag - can't tell from the pics


I see what you mean with the plastic piece - it's definitely different.


----------



## maybabe2818

terite said:


> Any tags inside? Let's see the zipper
> t



No tags inside just hardware


----------



## Katyushka

Hello guys! Can you please help me to figure out if this Burberry trench is authentic or not? It seems to be "the vintage" Burberry trench, I suppose it was made in the 2000s. Do you know if Burberry ever had their factory or some kind of licensed production in Germany? I don't really think this trench is authentic, but for sure it has an amazing quality, the fabric itself is cool, and the stitchings looks perfect. The only point is these strange labels inside of the pocket... I've found some auctions on auction.catawiki.com and an internet clothes store where some Burberry items have similar labels, but anyway, they look strange to me. I appreciate your time and opinion and I would be glad to get any points of view.


----------



## terite

maybabe2818 said:


> No tags inside just hardware


Authentic vintage bag - I cannot tell where it was made.
t


----------



## terite

Katyushka said:


> Hello guys! Can you please help me to figure out if this Burberry trench is authentic or not? It seems to be "the vintage" Burberry trench, I suppose it was made in the 2000s. Do you know if Burberry ever had their factory or some kind of licensed production in Germany? I don't really think this trench is authentic, but for sure it has an amazing quality, the fabric itself is cool, and the stitchings looks perfect. The only point is these strange labels inside of the pocket... I've found some auctions on auction.catawiki.com and an internet clothes store where some Burberry items have similar labels, but anyway, they look strange to me. I appreciate your time and opinion and I would be glad to get any points of view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551164
> View attachment 4551165
> View attachment 4551167
> View attachment 4551169
> View attachment 4551170
> View attachment 4551171
> View attachment 4551172
> View attachment 4551173
> View attachment 4551174
> View attachment 4551175
> View attachment 4551176
> View attachment 4551177


Send a close up photo of the label at the neck and the size tag if there is one. 
t


----------



## Katyushka

terite said:


> Send a close up photo of the label at the neck and the size tag if there is one.
> t


Here are the closeup of the Burberry label and the tags in the right pocket, these are the only tags.


----------



## ncabahug

Hello,
I would really appreciate if you help me authenticate some scarves. Thank you!

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Classic Giant Check Cashmere Scarf
Link : https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Bu...Check-Cashmere-Scarf-5d869192ffc2d4e982f0efe7
Photos: See listing

Item name: Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-giantcheck-cashmere-scarf-5d4f36092f48318d623e80df
Photos: See listing. This is missing a photo of the materials tag, but I have requested it.


----------



## JoannaKrakow

Good morning I am new to this page, so first of all wanted to say “hello” to everybody. In my country it is extremely difficult to authenticate clothing and accessories and I am afraid we are exposed to a lot of replicas from east. I wanted to ask for your kind support in authentication of following item:
Item Name Burberry Coat 13000616 skirt182
Auction portal: Allegro.pl
Seller: joannafer
Link: Zobacz ofertę: BURBERRY DAMSKI TRENCZ ROZMIAR S  https://allegro.pl/oferta/burberry-damski-trencz-rozmiar-s-8498902791

thank you in advance!
Joanna


----------



## terite

Katyushka said:


> Here are the closeup of the Burberry label and the tags in the right pocket, these are the only tags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551595
> View attachment 4551597
> View attachment 4551598
> View attachment 4551599


There are spelling errors in the content/washing instructions (upholstry) - and punctuation is missing. Also the buttons do not look right and the inside seams. No size tags or Burberry content tags or made in tags. I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

JoannaKrakow said:


> Good morning I am new to this page, so first of all wanted to say “hello” to everybody. In my country it is extremely difficult to authenticate clothing and accessories and I am afraid we are exposed to a lot of replicas from east. I wanted to ask for your kind support in authentication of following item:
> Item Name Burberry Coat 13000616 skirt182
> Auction portal: Allegro.pl
> Seller: joannafer
> Link: Zobacz ofertę: BURBERRY DAMSKI TRENCZ ROZMIAR S  https://allegro.pl/oferta/burberry-damski-trencz-rozmiar-s-8498902791
> 
> thank you in advance!
> Joanna


That is a fake one.
Glad that you checked here.
t


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> Hello,
> I would really appreciate if you help me authenticate some scarves. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Classic Giant Check Cashmere Scarf
> Link : https://poshmark.com/listing/NWT-Bu...Check-Cashmere-Scarf-5d869192ffc2d4e982f0efe7
> Photos: See listing
> 
> Item name: Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-giantcheck-cashmere-scarf-5d4f36092f48318d623e80df
> Photos: See listing. This is missing a photo of the materials tag, but I have requested it.


I cannot get in close enough to see the details of these two scarves. Also we like to see all pages of the content tag, entire scarf laid out.
t


----------



## ncabahug

I understand. I'll try to ask for more photos but if not, I'll pass on both. My gut is telling me the first one isn't real though


----------



## ArtOfGrace

Hello, could you guys please check out this scarf for me please?

It is used $120. What do you think also?


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> I understand. I'll try to ask for more photos but if not, I'll pass on both. My gut is telling me the first one isn't real though


Yes, keep looking until you find one with all the required photos - then you will be more confident about a purchase.
And PS: You can always send photos of the ACTUAL item received - even if you have had the item authenticated from photos. I have seen auctions where the photos are of several different scarves.
t


----------



## terite

ArtOfGrace said:


> Hello, could you guys please check out this scarf for me please?
> 
> It is used $120. What do you think also?


Only two photos - the tag looks wrong, proportions look wrong.
t


----------



## ArtOfGrace

terite said:


> Only two photos - the tag looks wrong, proportions look wrong.
> t



So it is 100% fake?


----------



## terite

ArtOfGrace said:


> So it is 100% fake?


What is shown - label is black, it should be blue. Font looks wrong. I can't see much else.
t


----------



## Nadrez

Hai,
I purchase this burberry from someone in the second hand market just for help (this seller need money to pay her huge bill) .  I'm not sure this the authentic one due the burberry tag shows "burberry prorsum" on the label not like usual that shows Burberry only . I've tried to check on google for this but havent found yet exactly the same. As my amateur observation,  this bag look alike or maybe one of burberry orchad type that release on 2012/13 but im still not sure. still wondering if you might be able to authenticate by looking at the design and detail

Here Detail that i found inside the bag :
Item name : Burberry orchad ( maybe)
From : Made in italy
(Written Code on the back tag ITEFFEP114SCA )
Color : red
The weight : 1,3 gr


Very appreciate for your help and kindness


----------



## Jane150

Jane150 said:


> Hello, i just purchased the westminster trenchcoat from a private Person.
> Could you please help authenticate this trench?
> I'm not sure, because in the bill it says its the Chelsea. I purchased it for a really good price, so i'm a bit sceptic.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Hello again, does anyone has an opinion to this trenchcoat?


----------



## Dula305

Hello,
I purchase this burberry from someone in the second hand market. I'm not sure this the authentic one. Could you please help to authenticate this bag?


----------



## terite

Nadrez said:


> Hai,
> I purchase this burberry from someone in the second hand market just for help (this seller need money to pay her huge bill) .  I'm not sure this the authentic one due the burberry tag shows "burberry prorsum" on the label not like usual that shows Burberry only . I've tried to check on google for this but havent found yet exactly the same. As my amateur observation,  this bag look alike or maybe one of burberry orchad type that release on 2012/13 but im still not sure. still wondering if you might be able to authenticate by looking at the design and detail
> 
> Here Detail that i found inside the bag :
> Item name : Burberry orchad ( maybe)
> From : Made in italy
> (Written Code on the back tag ITEFFEP114SCA )
> Color : red
> The weight : 1,3 gr
> View attachment 4552504
> 
> Very appreciate for your help and kindness


Send a photo of the writing inside the bag - ie. the lining and send a photo of the first page of the content tag.
t


----------



## terite

Jane150 said:


> Hello, i just purchased the westminster trenchcoat from a private Person.
> Could you please help authenticate this trench?
> I'm not sure, because in the bill it says its the Chelsea. I purchased it for a really good price, so i'm a bit sceptic.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Sorry I missed your post. Photos seem confusing - too many tags - do you have this item? Resend photos of the item ie. where is that Burberry tag in the nova check? Is there a shirt in there too? One spot says size 0 another spot says size medium
Try again
t


----------



## terite

itspeter said:


> Don’t have any more information than what is provided in the link (images and their description). As I’ve mentioned I’ve never seen such tags in a Burberry scarf. Have you?


Time to make a trip to Burberry - 
t


----------



## terite

Dula305 said:


> Hello,
> I purchase this burberry from someone in the second hand market. I'm not sure this the authentic one. Could you please help to authenticate this bag?


Yes it is authentic - it is a vintage one. 
t


----------



## Mario2400

Hi, can you help me with this Burberry bag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

Mario2400 said:


> View attachment 4552938
> View attachment 4552939
> View attachment 4552940
> View attachment 4552941
> View attachment 4552942
> View attachment 4552943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can you help me with this Burberry bag? Thanks in advance.


yes, authentic pink nova check lola bag from 2004.
t
bonus to find the original pink carrier bag!


----------



## Mario2400

terite said:


> yes, authentic pink nova check lola bag from 2004.
> t
> bonus to find the original pink carrier bag!


Thanks!!


----------



## terite

Mario2400 said:


> Thanks!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Nadrez

Oke here the photos 

Hope its clear enough 





terite said:


> Send a photo of the writing inside the bag - ie. the lining and send a photo of the first page of the content tag.
> t


----------



## terite

Nadrez said:


> Oke here the photos
> 
> Hope its clear enough
> View attachment 4553234
> View attachment 4553250


Thanks for sending that inside stamp - it is genuine - it is a prorsum bag. It does look like an orchard bag. Should it have a strap? I can't remember - and reshape it a bit - back to the orchard shape
t


----------



## Nadrez

terite said:


> Thanks for sending that inside stamp - it is genuine - it is a prorsum bag. It does look like an orchard bag. Should it have a strap? I can't remember - and reshape it a bit - back to the orchard shape
> t



Wow . Reallyyyy ?? I bought it very very cheap for sure. If you dont mind, could you tell me What detail that making you sure this one is genuine? I found the bag  picture that very similar with mine but the tag mention only burberry,  Why its difference ☹??   ( i attached the photo i found from pinterest below)

Oia i also found different code between burberry "made in italy" product.  Mine is ITFFEP114SCA and the other burberry Bag from merchant online is TPELANN5254FIR and several post on this forum about bag had different  "made in italy" code .  which the right code for made in itally product? Its that possible if one country have 2 or more different code? And what's the meaning? Its that refer to region, year, materials or something? 

Sorry for that long questions terite. 
Im very excited


----------



## terite

Nadrez said:


> Wow . Reallyyyy ?? I bought it very very cheap for sure. If you dont mind, could you tell me What detail that making you sure this one is genuine? I found the bag  picture that very similar with mine but the tag mention only burberry,  Why its difference ☹??   ( i attached the photo i found from pinterest below)
> 
> Oia i also found different code between burberry "made in italy" product.  Mine is ITFFEP114SCA and the other burberry Bag from merchant online is TPELANN5254FIR and several post on this forum about bag had different  "made in italy" code .  which the right code for made in itally product? Its that possible if one country have 2 or more different code? And what's the meaning? Its that refer to region, year, materials or something?
> 
> Sorry for that long questions terite.
> Im very excited


We look at all the details - all the engravings, labels, tags, shape, construction etc. Burberry Prorsum is a LINE of Burberry - eg. Burberry London/Brit/Golf/Children/Sport/ - but most of these are discontinued now. Prorsum would be the most expensive. No one detail determines that it is genuine, but one detail can determine that it is fake. 
Not all the serial numbers are the same - also there are different issues of the same bag. 
What did you see that started with TP?
Also, the orchard came in more than one size - serial numbers have changed over time. I don't know what all the codes mean.
t


----------



## Nadrez

Hooo i seee...,
Got it

So can i assume, due to you not found any material that look or determine fake in my bag. So it can count as genuine bag. is it right?

Ooh ..There is secondhand merchant on my country that sell burberry very expensive. Even its not an orchad type but somehow i relate due to the tag mentions its made in italy same as mine. first i think its should have the same code but they're not. It shows the tag code started with TP ( The picture i catured below) 

Somehow i feel the bag maybe the fake one, cz the burberry tag and detail seems wierd hahaha and the important things i cant found this bag on the pinterest and google. so thats way i asked you if that possible if  one country have different code  

Plis correct me if im wrong


----------



## terite

Nadrez said:


> Hooo i seee...,
> Got it
> 
> So can i assume, due to you not found any material that look or determine fake in my bag. So it can count as genuine bag. is it right?
> 
> Ooh ..There is secondhand merchant on my country that sell burberry very expensive. Even its not an orchad type but somehow i relate due to the tag mentions its made in italy same as mine. first i think its should have the same code but they're not. It shows the tag code started with TP ( The picture i catured below)
> 
> Somehow i feel the bag maybe the fake one, cz the burberry tag and detail seems wierd hahaha and the important things i cant found this bag on the pinterest and google. so thats way i asked you if that possible if  one country have different code
> 
> Plis correct me if im wrong


THIS IS A FAKE ONE
Yes, I can tell as soon as I see the wrong tags, but it has the wrong shape/proportions - quality is not there, zipper is wrong, writing inside the bag is wrong.
Obvious fake
t


----------



## Nadrez

W


terite said:


> THIS IS A FAKE ONE
> Yes, I can tell as soon as I see the wrong tags, but it has the wrong shape/proportions - quality is not there, zipper is wrong, writing inside the bag is wrong.
> Obvious fake
> t




Whaa .
Ohh god... glad to not buy that bag  

Thank you Terite for your reply, time and kindness. Very pleasant to have conversation with you. Hope you and purse team always health.

Sending love from Indonesia ❤


----------



## terite

Nadrez said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> Whaa .
> Ohh god... glad to not buy that bag
> 
> Thank you Terite for your reply, time and kindness. Very pleasant to have conversation with you. Hope you and purse team always health.
> 
> Sending love from Indonesia ❤


You are welcome!
t


----------



## burberryjenkins

Hello Addy!

Thank you so much for providing this much needed help to shoppers. It is truly appreciated. 
I'm curious if this Brown Quilted Barn Jacket is authentic?
It is very convincing.
Thanks!


----------



## mitchiekins78

Hi! I’m seeking for your expertise. Please help me authenticate this vintage “Burberrys”. It doesn’t have a serial number. Hope to hear from the experts. TIA & more power!


----------



## myamericanheart

terite said:


> Everything looks right - authentic.
> t


Thank you so much!  Very excited, my original cashmere scarf was lost or stolen and I finally found it's replacement


----------



## terite

burberryjenkins said:


> Hello Addy!
> 
> Thank you so much for providing this much needed help to shoppers. It is truly appreciated.
> I'm curious if this Brown Quilted Barn Jacket is authentic?
> It is very convincing.
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4554955
> View attachment 4554956
> View attachment 4554957
> View attachment 4554958
> View attachment 4554959
> View attachment 4554960
> View attachment 4554961
> View attachment 4554962
> View attachment 4554963
> View attachment 4554964
> View attachment 4554965
> View attachment 4554966


This is an authentic jacket - it is several years old.
t


----------



## terite

mitchiekins78 said:


> Hi! I’m seeking for your expertise. Please help me authenticate this vintage “Burberrys”. It doesn’t have a serial number. Hope to hear from the experts. TIA & more power!



authentic and vintage. Nice clasp on the front.
t


----------



## terite

myamericanheart said:


> Thank you so much!  Very excited, my original cashmere scarf was lost or stolen and I finally found it's replacement


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Sunshinemomma30

Could you please tell me if this purse is authentic. I think so, but don't know for sure.


----------



## Mario2400

Hi, can you help me with this Burberry Brit shirt? Thank you. The label that says the size was torn off.


----------



## terite

Sunshinemomma30 said:


> Could you please tell me if this purse is authentic. I think so, but don't know for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4555835


Send photo of actual purse front and back
t


----------



## terite

Mario2400 said:


> View attachment 4555896
> View attachment 4555897
> View attachment 4555898
> View attachment 4555899
> View attachment 4555900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can you help me with this Burberry Brit shirt? Thank you. The label that says the size was torn off.


It is a fake one.
t


----------



## Sunshinemomma30

terite said:


> Send photo of actual purse front and back
> t


----------



## Mario2400

Could you also help me with this Burberry Brit? The serial code is at the end. Thanks!!


----------



## mitchiekins78

terite said:


> authentic and vintage. Nice clasp on the front.
> t



Thank you for your reply! It was throwing me off because it doesn’t have a serial number.


----------



## Sunshinemomma30

Confused on who's responding what? Are you saying mine is fake or his shirt? Sorry new to this.


----------



## Mario2400

Sunshinemomma30 said:


> Confused on who's responding what? Are you saying mine is fake or his shirt? Sorry new to this.


No worries, the red shirt is the fake.


----------



## mitchiekins78

terite said:


> authentic and vintage. Nice clasp on the front.
> t


Terite, may I know what were your basis that made you say it was authentic? Did burberrys (vintage) does not come with serial number back then? Thanks again


----------



## terite

genuine
t


----------



## terite

Mario2400 said:


> Could you also help me with this Burberry Brit? The serial code is at the end. Thanks!!
> View attachment 4555968
> View attachment 4555969
> View attachment 4555970
> View attachment 4555971
> View attachment 4555972


This Burberry Brit women's polo is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

Sunshinemomma30 said:


> Confused on who's responding what? Are you saying mine is fake or his shirt? Sorry new to this.


First I asked for photos of the front and back
Then I said authentic
t


----------



## terite

mitchiekins78 said:


> Terite, may I know what were your basis that made you say it was authentic? Did burberrys (vintage) does not come with serial number back then? Thanks again


There were no serial numbers back then. Look at all the nice Burberry hallmarks that your bag has - that Burberry clasp - that is really nice, the high quality fabric - maybe a leather lining, the fiocci snap, the Made in italy stamp etc.
t


----------



## Sunshinemomma30

terite said:


> First I asked for photos of the front and back
> Then I said authentic
> t


Thank you! My phone must be lagging.


----------



## Mario2400

terite said:


> This Burberry Brit women's polo is a fake one.
> t


Thanks!! Can you tell me how you find it out? I would appreciate it.


----------



## terite

Mario2400 said:


> Thanks!! Can you tell me how you find it out? I would appreciate it.


the photos are not the best - the labels if ironed and flat would reveal more.
From first look the stitching looks really messy - can't make out the button, can't make out the knight - what I can see of the content tag looks off to me It says Made in Italy - but it does not look meticulously made.
t


----------



## Mario2400

terite said:


> the photos are not the best - the labels if ironed and flat would reveal more.
> From first look the stitching looks really messy - can't make out the button, can't make out the knight - what I can see of the content tag looks off to me It says Made in Italy - but it does not look meticulously made.
> t


The serial number looks better in person. The label does matches the colour of another original polos. The girl that sold me the shirt assured it is original.


----------



## vdam10

Hi authenticators, could you authenticate this for me? Thank you so much! 

Seller: Burberry_1856
Item name: Sandringham trench 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323925062305


----------



## vdam10

Additional pics


----------



## Mario2400

Mario2400 said:


> View attachment 4556314
> View attachment 4556315
> View attachment 4556316
> View attachment 4556317
> View attachment 4556318
> View attachment 4556319
> 
> The serial number looks better in person. The label does matches the colour of another original polos. The girl that sold me the shirt assured it is original.


Actually is a friend of my mum, she guarantees us that she bought it in the store, but if you really think it can’t be real, I will return it.
P.S. Thanks for all the help! I really hate counterfeits and I’m totally against everything that industry represents.


----------



## terite

Mario2400 said:


> View attachment 4556314
> View attachment 4556315
> View attachment 4556316
> View attachment 4556317
> View attachment 4556318
> View attachment 4556319
> 
> The serial number looks better in person. The label does matches the colour of another original polos. The girl that sold me the shirt assured it is original.


The brit label looks sloppy - it says Made in italy but has a Turkey serial number. Brit does have its share of quality control issues. Care tag looks off to me too. How about the fabric - does it look well made in person
t


----------



## terite

vdam10 said:


> View attachment 4556511
> View attachment 4556512
> View attachment 4556513
> View attachment 4556514
> View attachment 4556515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional pics


Looks good (but the stock photos are not what you have), you have a longer one.
t


----------



## Mario2400

terite said:


> The brit label looks sloppy - it says Made in italy but has a Turkey serial number. Brit does have its share of quality control issues. Care tag looks off to me too. How about the fabric - does it look well made in person
> t


Yes, in person it looks good. The serial number starts with a C, I didn’t know that was for Turkey made. All the buttons have double Burberry written on them.


----------



## Mario2400

By the way, she also sold me this Burberry London. It says MION behind the “Made in Turkey”.


----------



## vdam10

terite said:


> Looks good (but the stock photos are not what you have), you have a longer one.
> t



Thank you so much! Yeah, the listing was for long. I was scared it’ll be too long but it worked out. I’m just glad it’s authentic. Thanks again!


----------



## terite

Mario2400 said:


> View attachment 4556633
> View attachment 4556634
> View attachment 4556635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, she also sold me this Burberry London. It says MION behind the “Made in Turkey”.


Send the photos flat and straight on
t


----------



## Mario2400

terite said:


> Send the photos flat and straight on
> t


Serial number starts with C.


----------



## terite

Mario2400 said:


> View attachment 4556856
> View attachment 4556846
> 
> Serial number starts with C.


Serial number should start with T for Turkey - I think it does
t


----------



## Mario2400

terite said:


> Serial number should start with T for Turkey - I think it does
> t


So with all the details I sent, could you say it is original?


----------



## terite

Mario2400 said:


> So with all the details I sent, could you say it is original?


The black one looks good
t


----------



## Mario2400

terite said:


> The black one looks good
> t


Thanks a lot!! You have been very helpful! I returned the others, I just keep the black one. Thanks again.


----------



## mitchiekins78

terite said:


> There were no serial numbers back then. Look at all the nice Burberry hallmarks that your bag has - that Burberry clasp - that is really nice, the high quality fabric - maybe a leather lining, the fiocci snap, the Made in italy stamp etc.
> t


Thank you!! You’ve been very helpful. Another thing, can you please help me authenticate these?


----------



## ka.gonenc

Dear authenticators, was hunting for a Burberry coat and had it authenticated here, but aomeone else bought it. So i am still searching for a good deal, hope you can help.
Link: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-11236915?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
Seller: eminem
İtem name: Burberry coat
Also can i ask for your opinion about the price, is it good price 150 usd (it is not new)
Thanks!


----------



## ka.gonenc

And what is your opinion about this please- 
Link: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-18085880?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
Seller: remy7
İtem name: MK coat
Price is 100 usd too, do you think it is a good deal?
Thanks!


----------



## ka.gonenc

Sorry posted MK coat in a wrong thread, could you delete it ☺️


----------



## itspeter

Struggling with this one. Ideas ? Attaching 2 sewed on white tag images. One real and one i am trying to verify. The real one is stitched throughout, the one I’m trying to verify has only 4 single stitch points.


----------



## Jane150

terite said:


> Sorry I missed your post. Photos seem confusing - too many tags - do you have this item? Resend photos of the item ie. where is that Burberry tag in the nova check? Is there a shirt in there too? One spot says size 0 another spot says size medium
> Try again
> t


Sorry for confusing. The picture with the Nova check shirt was just to show you the bill. I already bought that trenchcoat. I took some clearer pictures, i hope it helps. 
I thought maybe the one tag which says Medium indicates the Medium lenght but the size is UK 2.


----------



## clads

Item Name: Giant Check cashmere scarf
Photos: 
(click for larger photos)
Thank you very much!!


----------



## terite

Mario2400 said:


> Thanks a lot!! You have been very helpful! I returned the others, I just keep the black one. Thanks again.


Great - glad it worked out.
t


----------



## terite

mitchiekins78 said:


> Thank you!! You’ve been very helpful. Another thing, can you please help me authenticate these?


Send all pages of the content tag right way up and close in - send clear/close photo of the leather burberry stamp inside, inside of bag - front and back of bag.
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 4557344
> View attachment 4557345
> View attachment 4557346
> View attachment 4557347
> View attachment 4557348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear authenticators, was hunting for a Burberry coat and had it authenticated here, but aomeone else bought it. So i am still searching for a good deal, hope you can help.
> Link: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-11236915?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
> Seller: eminem
> İtem name: Burberry coat
> Also can i ask for your opinion about the price, is it good price 150 usd (it is not new)
> Thanks!


Not enough photos to tell - would need all stamps, all engravings, coat lying open.t


----------



## terite

itspeter said:


> Struggling with this one. Ideas ? Attaching 2 sewed on white tag images. One real and one i am trying to verify. The real one is stitched throughout, the one I’m trying to verify has only 4 single stitch points.


Photos look good - put the two labels side by side and photograph them together. I am mixed up on what one you want authenticated again. Fringe looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Jane150 said:


> Sorry for confusing. The picture with the Nova check shirt was just to show you the bill. I already bought that trenchcoat. I took some clearer pictures, i hope it helps.
> I thought maybe the one tag which says Medium indicates the Medium lenght but the size is UK 2.


These photos look good
t


----------



## terite

clads said:


> Item Name: Giant Check cashmere scarf
> Photos:
> (click for larger photos)
> Thank you very much!!



Would need all tags and all labels all pages, scarf lying out flat both sides, fringe
t


----------



## clads

terite said:


> Would need all tags and all labels all pages, scarf lying out flat both sides, fringe
> t


Thank you for your prompt reply!
I included pictures of the tags in the photo album above, but I'm not sure if the forum displayed all of the photos properly. I've also added more photos of the scarf and close-ups of the fringe. I couldn't get the full scarf lying flat into one picture, but I measured the scarf and it measures exactly 168cm x 30cm.
Link to the album
Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 688911

Hi, can someone please let me know if this vintage Burberry is real?
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/193133532153

Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

clads said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply!
> I included pictures of the tags in the photo album above, but I'm not sure if the forum displayed all of the photos properly. I've also added more photos of the scarf and close-ups of the fringe. I couldn't get the full scarf lying flat into one picture, but I measured the scarf and it measures exactly 168cm x 30cm.
> Link to the album
> Thank you!


Everything looks good
t


----------



## terite

tatianawilky said:


> Hi, can someone please let me know if this vintage Burberry is real?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/193133532153
> 
> Thank you so much!!


genuine/real/vintage
t


----------



## burberryjenkins

terite said:


> This is an authentic jacket - it is several years old.
> t


you are a life saver. What is it worth so I don't get scammed?


----------



## terite

burberryjenkins said:


> you are a life saver. What is it worth so I don't get scammed?


Oh, we don't do prices on here - we are all from different countries - different currencies - and everything is relative I guess.
t


----------



## burberryjenkins

saw you replied, my bad. So there really is no way to know what its worth? I just see a huge variety in prices and a huge variety in quilted jackets, its so hard to tell which one is the same.


----------



## terite

burberryjenkins said:


> saw you replied, my bad. So there really is no way to know what its worth? I just see a huge variety in prices and a huge variety in quilted jackets, its so hard to tell which one is the same.


Yes, huge range of prices - it amazes me. Some sellers put the price so high - higher that the item was originally! I guess you have to look for a good deal. Also, I think yours I said was a few years old, right?
t


----------



## burberryjenkins

terite said:


> Yes, huge range of prices - it amazes me. Some sellers put the price so high - higher that the item was originally! I guess you have to look for a good deal. Also, I think yours I said was a few years old, right?
> t



Yes you said 'several years old', so I'm guessing not vintage? I'd say a good price is 300? I saw one of the exact same for 360+


----------



## burberryjenkins

burberryjenkins said:


> Yes you said 'several years old', so I'm guessing not vintage? I'd say a good price is 300? I saw one of the exact same for 360+


are you good with Balmain? I think I may have a vintage Balmain polo. Here are the pics. Bless you.


----------



## terite

burberryjenkins said:


> are you good with Balmain? I think I may have a vintage Balmain polo. Here are the pics. Bless you.
> View attachment 4560221
> View attachment 4560222
> View attachment 4560223
> View attachment 4560225
> 
> View attachment 4560220


Looks like a nice polo - but I am not experienced with this brand.


----------



## baobaoaz

Hi, hope you can help me with this.
Thanks!


----------



## terite

baobaoaz said:


> Hi, hope you can help me with this.
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4560926
> View attachment 4560927
> View attachment 4560928


authentic
t


----------



## TommyH

Hi Territe,

I find this an got this as Picture the only label you can see is in the jacket the other one doesn't exist more. he means
was cut off.

Can you say me with this Picture is this fake or authentic?
it


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Hi Territe,
> 
> I find this an got this as Picture the only label you can see is in the jacket the other one doesn't exist more. he means
> was cut off.
> 
> Can you say me with this Picture is this fake or authentic?
> it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561285
> View attachment 4561286
> View attachment 4561287
> View attachment 4561288
> View attachment 4561289
> View attachment 4561290


Everything looks good here.
t


----------



## dawson5

I found a bag online with only three photos (front, back, front tag).  It said it was authenticated by Entrupy. I asked for more pictures, but never received. I took a chance. I never saw the inside lining. I can send back for them for reauthentication. Just want to verify. Thanks


----------



## terite

Yes it is authentic
t


----------



## dliu0

Hello there!
I just want to start off by saying that I really appreciate that you all do this! 
Here's my story: I purchased this scarf off of eBay last week and I am 90% sure it is a fake. The position of the tags, the quality of the fabric, the Burberry text and quality of printing on the detail tag all seem out of place to me. The fabric is not soft, but rather itchy and rough. The seller is saying that it is authentic, purchased from Nordstrom, but refuses to give me any proof of this. Just looking for some reinforcement for my case. I have included photos of the tags and details which may be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## dawson5

Thanks so much. I was really thinking I had messed up.  Can I ask about the lining? That’s what seriously scared me. Everything I had looked at didn’t show anything like that.


----------



## OnePunchMan

Hello! New to the forum and is finally looking for something for myself and found an awesome scarf and was wondering if someone please could help me authenticate it? The seller only provided one picture and one stock picture.

The auction is in Swedish though; https://www.tradera.com/item/341735/368627023/burberry-the-classic-check-cashmere-scarf-halsduk


----------



## terite

dliu0 said:


> Hello there!
> I just want to start off by saying that I really appreciate that you all do this!
> Here's my story: I purchased this scarf off of eBay last week and I am 90% sure it is a fake. The position of the tags, the quality of the fabric, the Burberry text and quality of printing on the detail tag all seem out of place to me. The fabric is not soft, but rather itchy and rough. The seller is saying that it is authentic, purchased from Nordstrom, but refuses to give me any proof of this. Just looking for some reinforcement for my case. I have included photos of the tags and details which may be helpful. Thank you!
> View attachment 4563302
> View attachment 4563303
> View attachment 4563304
> View attachment 4563305
> View attachment 4563306
> View attachment 4563307


It is fake - you can return it as "item not as described"
t


----------



## terite

dawson5 said:


> Thanks so much. I was really thinking I had messed up.  Can I ask about the lining? That’s what seriously scared me. Everything I had looked at didn’t show anything like that.


It's an old one - the lining looks like black nova check - is it wool. I like it.

t


----------



## terite

OnePunchMan said:


> Hello! New to the forum and is finally looking for something for myself and found an awesome scarf and was wondering if someone please could help me authenticate it? The seller only provided one picture and one stock picture.
> 
> The auction is in Swedish though; https://www.tradera.com/item/341735/368627023/burberry-the-classic-check-cashmere-scarf-halsduk
> 
> View attachment 4563563


Can't tell from one photo take from that far away.
If they won't give you any photos - pass on it.
t


----------



## OnePunchMan

terite said:


> Can't tell from one photo take from that far away.
> If they won't give you any photos - pass on it.
> t



Thank you so much for your fast answer!

With kind regards,
OPM


----------



## terite

OnePunchMan said:


> Thank you so much for your fast answer!
> 
> With kind regards,
> OPM


You are welcome.
t


----------



## dawson5

I don’t believe it’s wool. Bumpy fabric but smooth. I liked it but was really worried. It’s in beautiful shape.


----------



## terite

dawson5 said:


> I don’t believe it’s wool. Bumpy fabric but smooth. I liked it but was really worried. It’s in beautiful shape.


Send a better photo of it - let's have another look
t


----------



## dawson5

The material has texture. I don’t wear a lot of wool, makes me itch so I could not be describing it well.  I compared with a coat of my husbands it could be wool.


----------



## terite

dawson5 said:


> The material has texture. I don’t wear a lot of wool, makes me itch so I could not be describing it well.  I compared with a coat of my husbands it could be wool.


I'm ok with it - plain exterior, plaid interior.
t


----------



## dawson5

Thanks for all your help alleviating my fears. I do appreciate it


----------



## terite

dawson5 said:


> Thanks for all your help alleviating my fears. I do appreciate it


You are welcome
t


----------



## Zoe_B

Dear Terite,
Good day! Could you please help to authenticate this bag and let me know when it was made? Many thanks!

Item Name: Burberry Veridian Green Check Embossed Patent Leather Medium Anford Bowling Bag
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/256518388


----------



## wanillah123




----------



## terite

Zoe_B said:


> Dear Terite,
> Good day! Could you please help to authenticate this bag and let me know when it was made? Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Veridian Green Check Embossed Patent Leather Medium Anford Bowling Bag
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/256518388
> 
> View attachment 4564633
> View attachment 4564634
> View attachment 4564635
> View attachment 4564636
> View attachment 4564638
> View attachment 4564639
> View attachment 4564640
> View attachment 4564641
> View attachment 4564642


Authentic
Sorry - I don't know the date on that - if anyone else knows - please comment. I remember that it came in bright colors.
t


----------



## Zoe_B

terite said:


> Authentic
> Sorry - I don't know the date on that - if anyone else knows - please comment. I remember that it came in bright colors.
> t



Thank you so much!


----------



## Feefeefeef

Hi all!

Apologies if I make any mistakes, I'm new here. I hope I'm posting in the right place!

I bought these Burberry shoes from eBay and would like them authenticated before I sell them on (they're too small for me!) any advice anyone can offer would be great. I don't know where they were originally bought.

Thanks!
Fee


----------



## terite

Feefeefeef said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Apologies if I make any mistakes, I'm new here. I hope I'm posting in the right place!
> 
> I bought these Burberry shoes from eBay and would like them authenticated before I sell them on (they're too small for me!) any advice anyone can offer would be great. I don't know where they were originally bought.
> 
> Thanks!
> Fee


Yes, authentic, vintage-ish (but never worn).
t


----------



## Feefeefeef

terite said:


> Yes, authentic, vintage-ish (but never worn).
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## pgabin

Hi Experts!

Would you please help me authenticate and ID this trench coat for me?  We inherited the coat this year.  We aren’t familiar with the designer.  It is a stunning trench.  Could you authenticate and Tell ya the time frame in which it was made?  Thank you so very much.

Item Name:  Burberry Men’s Trench
Photos: attached


----------



## terite

Feefeefeef said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

pgabin said:


> Hi Experts!
> 
> Would you please help me authenticate and ID this trench coat for me?  We inherited the coat this year.  We aren’t familiar with the designer.  It is a stunning trench.  Could you authenticate and Tell ya the time frame in which it was made?  Thank you so very much.
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry Men’s Trench
> Photos: attached
> View attachment 4565699
> View attachment 4565700
> View attachment 4565701
> View attachment 4565702
> View attachment 4565703
> View attachment 4565704
> View attachment 4565705
> View attachment 4565706
> View attachment 4565707
> View attachment 4565708
> View attachment 4565709
> View attachment 4565710


Vintage trench - like 1990's or so.
Looks like mint condition.
So great when you find one with the lining intact too.
t


----------



## pgabin

terite said:


> Vintage trench - like 1990's or so.
> Looks like mint condition.
> So great when you find one with the lining intact too.
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## pgabin

terite said:


> Vintage trench - like 1990's or so.
> Looks like mint condition.
> So great when you find one with the lining intact too.
> t


One quick follow-up:  is this from the Prorsum line?


----------



## Norgeveske

Good day! Could you please help to authenticate this bag and maybe give me an estimate on its value?


----------



## Marusha

Hello people,

I would like to know if this is an authentic coat? I can not decide as the stiches look weird.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Marusha

Marusha said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I would like to know if this is an authentic coat? I can not decide as the stiches look weird.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Ups here are the photos!


----------



## terite

pgabin said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

pgabin said:


> One quick follow-up:  is this from the Prorsum line?


No - not from the Prorsum line, Burberry
t


----------



## terite

Norgeveske said:


> Good day! Could you please help to authenticate this bag and maybe give me an estimate on its value?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565850
> View attachment 4565851
> View attachment 4565851
> View attachment 4565852
> View attachment 4565854
> View attachment 4565858


Need to see a clear straight on photo of the Burberry stamp, the other side of the serial number, and the zipper pull.
t


----------



## terite

Marusha said:


> Ups here are the photos!


Authentic, vintage
t


----------



## divineprada

Hello! 
I hope someone can help me authenticate this bag? It says “Burberrys” on the logo. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vdam10

Hi authenticators, could you authenticate this? Thanks!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-C...dium-/303310504997?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
Seller: jrexy
Name: Burberry trench


----------



## terite

divineprada said:


> Hello!
> I hope someone can help me authenticate this bag? It says “Burberrys” on the logo.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4566249
> View attachment 4566250
> View attachment 4566251


It looks legit. It is a really old one. Vintage.
Burberry was Burberrys until 1998
t


----------



## terite

vdam10 said:


> View attachment 4566484
> View attachment 4566485
> View attachment 4566486
> View attachment 4566487
> View attachment 4566488
> View attachment 4566489
> View attachment 4566490
> View attachment 4566491
> View attachment 4566492
> View attachment 4566493
> View attachment 4566494
> View attachment 4566495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi authenticators, could you authenticate this? Thanks!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-C...dium-/303310504997?txnId=0#vi__app-cvip-panel
> Seller: jrexy
> Name: Burberry trench


genuine.
t


----------



## vdam10

terite said:


> genuine.
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## Norgeveske

Here are some more pictures.
T


Norgeveske said:


> Good day! Could you please help to authenticate this bag and maybe give me an estimate on its value?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565850
> View attachment 4565851
> View attachment 4565851
> View attachment 4565852
> View attachment 4565854
> View attachment 4565858


----------



## iceman76

Hello, terite.
Can you please help with your opinion with authentication of this scarf? Pictures are bellow.
Thank you very much.


----------



## iceman76

Pics


----------



## ka.gonenc

Dear authenticators, do any these look like real? Winter is almost here and i still didnt find my cheap and authentic Burberry coat   thanks in advance!

Link: https://www.gardrops.com/kadin/dis-giyim/burberry-kadin-mont-1
Seller: cansbozkurt
Item: Burberry coat


----------



## ka.gonenc

Link: https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG/bbabe5da
Seller: Murat Ozfen
İtem name: Burberry coat


----------



## ka.gonenc

Link: https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG/23a1ad39
Seller: Beril Yol
Item name: Burberry coat


----------



## ncabahug

Item Name (if you know it): Giant Check Cashmere scarf
Link : https://www.therealreal.com/product...rberry-nova-check-cashmere-scarf-w-tags-64us1
Photos: 
(click on the photos if you need to zoom)

I purchased this scarf from TheRealReal NWT with the box. I think it looks good, but I would appreciate your opinion while I am still able to return it if needed.  I tried to get a picture of the whole scarf, but it's too long, so I just folded it in half. Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you!


----------



## divineprada

terite said:


> It looks legit. It is a really old one. Vintage.
> Burberry was Burberrys until 1998
> t



Thank you very much, @terite.


----------



## terite

vdam10 said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Norgeveske said:


> Here are some more pictures.
> T


Just need that straight on, close up photo of the leahter Burberry stamp/creed on the inside
t


----------



## Norgeveske

terite said:


> Just need that straight on, close up photo of the leahter Burberry stamp/creed on the inside
> t


Here I'll try again... sorry..


----------



## terite

Norgeveske said:


> Here I'll try again... sorry..


That is the serial number
Need to see the leather badge inside that says Burberry, straight on, up close, in focus.
t


----------



## Norgeveske

terite said:


> That is the serial number
> Need to see the leather badge inside that says Burberry, straight on, up close, in focus.
> t


I'll try one more time... will this do?..I'm so sorry..


----------



## Norgeveske

Norgeveske said:


> I'll try one more time... will this do?..I'm so sorry..


----------



## ka.gonenc

İ guess i posted my requests wrong that is why they were skipped? Should i add pictures directly to the message?


----------



## Marusha

Hi guys. Hope you are all having a great day. I would like to know if this coat is original.
the link is here:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-mantel-damenmantel-beige/1230072245-154-4932

and more photos are attached. Thank you!


----------



## terite

That is right!
Authentic.
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Dear authenticators, do any these look like real? Winter is almost here and i still didnt find my cheap and authentic Burberry coat   thanks in advance!
> 
> Link: https://www.gardrops.com/kadin/dis-giyim/burberry-kadin-mont-1
> Seller: cansbozkurt
> Item: Burberry coat


This one is fake.
t


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Pics


Would need to see all tags, all labels - what is that label in the top corner?
t
This is for the scarf in the box - meanwhile don't pay


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Dear authenticators, do any these look like real? Winter is almost here and i still didnt find my cheap and authentic Burberry coat   thanks in advance!
> 
> Link: https://www.gardrops.com/kadin/dis-giyim/burberry-kadin-mont-1
> Seller: cansbozkurt
> Item: Burberry coat


Cant tell without seeing all the content tags, sewn on tags, a button.
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Link: https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG/23a1ad39
> Seller: Beril Yol
> Item name: Burberry coat


This one looks right.
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Link: https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG/23a1ad39
> Seller: Beril Yol
> Item name: Burberry coat


This one looks good
t


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Giant Check Cashmere scarf
> Link : https://www.therealreal.com/product...rberry-nova-check-cashmere-scarf-w-tags-64us1
> Photos:
> (click on the photos if you need to zoom)
> 
> I purchased this scarf from TheRealReal NWT with the box. I think it looks good, but I would appreciate your opinion while I am still able to return it if needed.  I tried to get a picture of the whole scarf, but it's too long, so I just folded it in half. Please let me know if you need more photos. Thank you!



Looks good
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> İ guess i posted my requests wrong that is why they were skipped? Should i add pictures directly to the message?


I never ignore a post - I think I have responded now.
If ever a post is missed let me know - maybe put the post number.
This site jumps around a bit when you are responding - so it is easy to miss one.
t


----------



## terite

Marusha said:


> Hi guys. Hope you are all having a great day. I would like to know if this coat is original.
> the link is here:
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-mantel-damenmantel-beige/1230072245-154-4932
> 
> and more photos are attached. Thank you!


Need to see content tags, size tags, all neck tags.
t


----------



## terite

If I missed anyone's post - always let me know.
I don't ignore posts, but I might accidentally miss one.
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

ka.gonenc said:


> Link: https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG/bbabe5da
> Seller: Murat Ozfen
> İtem name: Burberry coat



Thank you very much! And what do you think about this one? İf looks fine i will ask for more pictures?


----------



## ncabahug

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Thank you!


----------



## vdam10

Hi, could you authenticate this for me? Thanks! 

ebay link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-W...b89-4d69-8db7-0fa35caa47a7#vi__app-cvip-panel

Seller: yaroskuzne


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Thank you very much! And what do you think about this one? İf looks fine i will ask for more pictures?


Not enough photos - need to see all the labels and tags, close up.
t


----------



## terite

ncabahug said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

vdam10 said:


> View attachment 4568384
> View attachment 4568387
> View attachment 4568390
> View attachment 4568391
> View attachment 4568392
> View attachment 4568393
> View attachment 4568394
> View attachment 4568395
> View attachment 4568396
> View attachment 4568397
> View attachment 4568398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could you authenticate this for me? Thanks!
> 
> ebay link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-W...b89-4d69-8db7-0fa35caa47a7#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Seller: yaroskuzne


Several years old - authentic - Made in the USA
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Not enough photos - need to see all the labels and tags, close up.
> t





terite said:


> Not enough photos - need to see all the labels and tags, close up.
> t



Thank you so much for your help, i will ask seller for more pictures


----------



## vdam10

terite said:


> Several years old - authentic - Made in the USA
> t




Thank you! I was worried about this one since the stitching wasn’t as nice and perfect as my made in London trenches. There were lots of imperfections that I noticed, especially around the collar area and the lining print doesn’t match perfectly. But the cut and material was feels authentic so I was on the fence. I’m glad it turned out to be authentic. Thanks again!


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Not enough photos - need to see all the labels and tags, close up.
> t



Dear here is same coat on another site, has more pictures, thanks!

Link: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-20036495?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
Seller: raki
İtem name: Burberry coat


----------



## Norgeveske

terite said:


> That is right!
> Authentic.
> t



Is this comment referring to my post/request about the authenticity of the Beaton bag?  
If so, thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## terite

vdam10 said:


> Thank you! I was worried about this one since the stitching wasn’t as nice and perfect as my made in London trenches. There were lots of imperfections that I noticed, especially around the collar area and the lining print doesn’t match perfectly. But the cut and material was feels authentic so I was on the fence. I’m glad it turned out to be authentic. Thanks again!


Yes, hate to say it but quality did vary.
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Dear here is same coat on another site, has more pictures, thanks!
> 
> Link: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-20036495?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
> Seller: raki
> İtem name: Burberry coat


Would need to see all tags and labels close up
t


----------



## terite

Norgeveske said:


> Is this comment referring to my post/request about the authenticity of the Beaton bag?
> If so, thank you very much for your help!!


yes - that's it - authentic
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Would need to see all tags and labels close up
> t



Dear, i got some additional pictures from the seller, could you take a look


----------



## ka.gonenc

And some more


----------



## donnu

Hi!
What do you think of these two?


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 4569555
> View attachment 4569556
> View attachment 4569557
> View attachment 4569558
> View attachment 4569559
> View attachment 4569560
> View attachment 4569561
> View attachment 4569562
> View attachment 4569563
> View attachment 4569564
> View attachment 4569565
> View attachment 4569566
> 
> 
> Dear, i got some additional pictures from the seller, could you take a look


Everything looks good.
t


----------



## terite

donnu said:


> Hi!
> What do you think of these two?
> View attachment 4570356
> View attachment 4570357
> View attachment 4570358
> View attachment 4570359
> View attachment 4570360


First one genuine - second one not enough details to be able to tell.
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Everything looks good.
> t



Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## dliu0

Hello again! I just want to say thanks for helping me out last time. I got the fake scarf returned and refunded! I am interested in buying this scarf, is it authentic? the scarf is 79” long not including the fringe and 6” wide.

View attachment 4571391
View attachment 4571392


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticators..
I would appreciate if you can authenticate this burberry scarf I purchased on depop.
It says 100 % cashmere  and made in Scotland. 
Thanking you in advance


----------



## terite

dliu0 said:


> Hello again! I just want to say thanks for helping me out last time. I got the fake scarf returned and refunded! I am interested in buying this scarf, is it authentic? the scarf is 79” long not including the fringe and 6” wide.
> View attachment 4571389
> View attachment 4571391
> View attachment 4571392
> View attachment 4571385
> View attachment 4571384


Send a photo closeup of the front of the label.
t


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators..
> I would appreciate if you can authenticate this burberry scarf I purchased on depop.
> It says 100 % cashmere  and made in Scotland.
> Thanking you in advance


It is a fake one. I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## dliu0

terite said:


> Send a photo closeup of the front of the label.
> t


Is this alright? I can ask for another if needed


----------



## terite

dliu0 said:


> Is this alright? I can ask for another if needed
> 
> View attachment 4571686


I think that is the same one as above - get a close one so we can see the lettering clearly
t


----------



## dliu0

terite said:


> I think that is the same one as above - get a close one so we can see the lettering clearly
> t


----------



## impuntura

hello would like to know if this is a legitimate burberry,only thing that gives me pause is no serial number on back of made in italy tag and the zippers back being not stamped.
thoughts?


----------



## impuntura

and a few more


----------



## impuntura

ps the inner wallet snaps on/off from the inner lining and can be worn separatley.


----------



## TommyH

Thank You for the check last jacket ago Territ. 

I got only those pics can you say me its the jacket fake or legit ?


----------



## Wynneaw

Hello! I bought this off a vintage store in Korea by impulse. Now that I look at it, it looks very very very fake but I would still like a confirmed answer. I was informed it is a Vintage Burberry Nova Check Flap Cross Bag. 1980s to 1990s. Thank you!


----------



## ka.gonenc

Dear Terite (not sure if it is a name or a nickname  First of all would want to thank you for your help, there are so many fakes and not honest sellers around that you literally save us from being robbed. İ personally almost bought few items which were too good to be true and which with your help i understood were fake. So thanks again 
Now i am deciding between two trenchcoats, but would appreciate if you take a look at this one too. İt is a strustworthy 2nd hand shop but the chain near size tag looks less quality than those you said are authentic. TIA
Link: 
https://dolap.com/urun/ios-38620504?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
İtem name: Burberry trench coat
Seller: Happilyseconds


----------



## terite

Looks good
t


----------



## terite

impuntura said:


> and a few more
> View attachment 4573338
> View attachment 4573339
> View attachment 4573340
> View attachment 4573341
> View attachment 4573342
> View attachment 4573344


It is a fake one.
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

impuntura said:


> ps the inner wallet snaps on/off from the inner lining and can be worn separatley.


Yes, that model is often faked - I have seen a lot of those.
Hope you can return it
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Thank You for the check last jacket ago Territ.
> 
> I got only those pics can you say me its the jacket fake or legit ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573436
> View attachment 4573437
> View attachment 4573439
> View attachment 4573440
> View attachment 4573442


Everything shown looks good
t


----------



## terite

Wynneaw said:


> Hello! I bought this off a vintage store in Korea by impulse. Now that I look at it, it looks very very very fake but I would still like a confirmed answer. I was informed it is a Vintage Burberry Nova Check Flap Cross Bag. 1980s to 1990s. Thank you!
> View attachment 4573564
> View attachment 4573566
> View attachment 4573567
> View attachment 4573568
> View attachment 4573569
> View attachment 4573572


This is a legit vintage Burberrys bag.
t
PS: It is not nova check, but Haymarket check


----------



## terite

SCARF - looks good
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> I think that is the same one as above - get a close one so we can see the lettering clearly
> t


Second photo - looks good
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Dear Terite (not sure if it is a name or a nickname  First of all would want to thank you for your help, there are so many fakes and not honest sellers around that you literally save us from being robbed. İ personally almost bought few items which were too good to be true and which with your help i understood were fake. So thanks again
> Now i am deciding between two trenchcoats, but would appreciate if you take a look at this one too. İt is a strustworthy 2nd hand shop but the chain near size tag looks less quality than those you said are authentic. TIA
> Link:
> https://dolap.com/urun/ios-38620504?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
> İtem name: Burberry trench coat
> Seller: Happilyseconds


I like to see the content tags
t


----------



## Lapaati0630

Hello, I recently bought this Burberry rainbow shirt. The seller said he got it from Burberry store but as I see the tag, it's a little wonky. Could you help me check this please!


----------



## Wynneaw

terite said:


> This is a legit vintage Burberrys bag.
> t
> PS: It is not nova check, but Haymarket check


Hello! Thank you so much for the prompy reply! That gave me a big sigh of relieve! I was curious however why it is possible for the brand label in the bag to be so crooked?


----------



## TommyH

Hello, Territ it's me again thank you for the last check 

I have only the 3 pics from the Scarf but its the same seller from the jacket. before I ask for a check.
I got only this 3 pics it's Fake or legit?


----------



## ravenkitty

Hi authenticators! I don’t know anything about burberry so i reaaly hope you can help me. Is this an original burberry banner bag? thank you!


----------



## terite

Lapaati0630 said:


> Hello, I recently bought this Burberry rainbow shirt. The seller said he got it from Burberry store but as I see the tag, it's a little wonky. Could you help me check this please!


I agree - the tags do not look right.
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Wynneaw said:


> Hello! Thank you so much for the prompy reply! That gave me a big sigh of relieve! I was curious however why it is possible for the brand label in the bag to be so crooked?


The bag is vintage - that is the way they could be. Focus more on that beautiful leather badge and metal ring that is on the front. 
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> Hello, Territ it's me again thank you for the last check
> 
> I have only the 3 pics from the Scarf but its the same seller from the jacket. before I ask for a check.
> I got only this 3 pics it's Fake or legit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574398
> View attachment 4574399
> View attachment 4574400


Not sure - I would expect it to have rolled edges if it is silk - not the sewn ones that we can see. Otherwise, I can't tell - need to see content tag, the entire scarf laid out. 
t


----------



## terite

ravenkitty said:


> Hi authenticators! I don’t know anything about burberry so i reaaly hope you can help me. Is this an original burberry banner bag? thank you!
> View attachment 4574408
> 
> View attachment 4574405
> 
> View attachment 4574407
> View attachment 4574406


Need to see tags up close, tags in pocket, paper tags, zipper pull.
t


----------



## Virginie96

Hello, do you guys think thus bag is authentic? Thx!


----------



## terite

Virginie96 said:


> Hello, do you guys think thus bag is authentic? Thx!


Yes, authentic
Maybe 2002 or so
t


----------



## JamieM1980

Help please.....do you think it’s authentic? Thanks in advance
Item Name (if you know it): n/a
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post) n/a
Photos: Attached


----------



## Lapaati0630

Hi I found there are 3 neck tags for burberry rainbow shirt. These tags are available from sold burberry rainbow shirt and all of the sellers guarantee it's authentic  Could you give your opinion on this ? Thx


----------



## terite

JamieM1980 said:


> Help please.....do you think it’s authentic? Thanks in advance
> Item Name (if you know it): n/a
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post) n/a
> Photos: Attached


You have sent the right photos, but they are not in focus. Send photos of the tags closer/clearer.
t


----------



## terite

Lapaati0630 said:


> Hi I found there are 3 neck tags for burberry rainbow shirt. These tags are available from sold burberry rainbow shirt and all of the sellers guarantee it's authentic  Could you give your opinion on this ? Thx


My opinion is that number 2 and number 3 are fake, and number one I would need to see the content tags.
Sellers always insist the item is genuine.
t


----------



## terite

Lapaati0630 said:


> Hello, I recently bought this Burberry rainbow shirt. The seller said he got it from Burberry store but as I see the tag, it's a little wonky. Could you help me check this please!


This is a fake one. I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## PandasMom

Good afternoon,
I am writing to request authentication of this Burberry scarf.

Item Name: Burberry Wool Scarf Nova Check Black
Item Number:  I’m not sure if this is the item number, but the following is a number that is seen on the reverse of the cloth care tag:  3968122.  
Seller ID: N/A
Link: No link; it is in my possession.
Additional info: tag says it is 170 x 40 cm. Made in Italy.  It has a Burberry box with tissue.  If you need additional photos, please let me know. Thank you very much.


----------



## JamieM1980

JamieM1980 said:


> Help please.....do you think it’s authentic? Thanks in advance
> Item Name (if you know it): n/a
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post) n/a
> Photos: Attached





terite said:


> You have sent the right photos, but they are not in focus. Send photos of the tags closer/clearer.
> t


I hope these are clearer.


terite said:


> You have sent the right photos, but they are not in focus. Send photos of the tags closer/clearer.
> t


----------



## abgd

Hi, I've just won this scarf but now I'm having doubts about whether or not this is authentic. Thank you in advance.

Item Name: BURBERRY SCARF 100% LAMBSWOOL FOR MEN AND WOMEN MADE IN ENGLAND
Item Number: 163906467020
Seller ID: bigbrands4u
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-S...R-MEN-AND-WOMEN-MADE-IN-ENGLAND-/163906467020


----------



## nefertiri

hey, what do you think about this wollen dress?





i don't know why this one image is so weird, i hope you can see the tag
thank you very much!


----------



## JamieM1980

terite said:


> You have sent the right photos, but they are not in focus. Send photos of the tags closer/clearer.
> t


I hope I have posted these pics in the correct place. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Wynneaw

terite said:


> The bag is vintage - that is the way they could be. Focus more on that beautiful leather badge and metal ring that is on the front.
> t


That is interesting to know! Thank you so much but I do have one last question. According to your expertise around roughly which year do you think it was made?


----------



## Virginie96

Hello, is this Burberrry bag authentic? big thanks!!


----------



## kiotoqq

Dear authenticator, I just received this scarf as a gift, please tell me if it’s ready a Burberry. Thank you!


----------



## terite

PandasMom said:


> Good afternoon,
> I am writing to request authentication of this Burberry scarf.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Wool Scarf Nova Check Black
> Item Number:  I’m not sure if this is the item number, but the following is a number that is seen on the reverse of the cloth care tag:  3968122.
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link: No link; it is in my possession.
> Additional info: tag says it is 170 x 40 cm. Made in Italy.  It has a Burberry box with tissue.  If you need additional photos, please let me know. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575480
> View attachment 4575481
> View attachment 4575482
> View attachment 4575483
> View attachment 4575484
> View attachment 4575485
> View attachment 4575486
> View attachment 4575488
> View attachment 4575489
> View attachment 4575490
> View attachment 4575491


I would need to see all pages of the content tag, and a closer shot of the Burberry tag.
t


----------



## terite

JamieM1980 said:


> I hope these are clearer.


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

abgd said:


> Hi, I've just won this scarf but now I'm having doubts about whether or not this is authentic. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY SCARF 100% LAMBSWOOL FOR MEN AND WOMEN MADE IN ENGLAND
> Item Number: 163906467020
> Seller ID: bigbrands4u
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-S...R-MEN-AND-WOMEN-MADE-IN-ENGLAND-/163906467020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen Lamb's Wool on a scarf - I have my doubts also. Should be Lambswool
> t


----------



## terite

nefertiri said:


> hey, what do you think about this wollen dress?
> View attachment 4575543
> View attachment 4575544
> View attachment 4575546
> 
> 
> i don't know why this one image is so weird, i hope you can see the tag
> thank you very much!


So far,  it looks great - it is Thomas Burberry - a different line. Different store. But send a photo of the item. Send photos of the tags taken straight on
t


----------



## terite

JamieM1980 said:


> I hope I have posted these pics in the correct place. Thanks for your time.


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Wynneaw said:


> That is interesting to know! Thank you so much but I do have one last question. According to your expertise around roughly which year do you think it was made?


Not positive about that - but maybe 1990 ish
t


----------



## terite

Virginie96 said:


> Hello, is this Burberrry bag authentic? big thanks!!


Send a photo of the Made in tag that should be inside. Send a clearer photo of the Burberry badge.
t


----------



## nefertiri

terite said:


> So far,  it looks great - it is Thomas Burberry - a different line. Different store. But send a photo of the item. Send photos of the tags taken straight on
> t


I looked online, and when I search Thomas Burberry, google brings me to Burberry saying he's the founder of Burberry.
SO, it's not the same? It's hard to find something about that line.
I bought it for 2 euros. 

Thank you for your time


----------



## terite

kiotoqq said:


> Dear authenticator, I just received this scarf as a gift, please tell me if it’s ready a Burberry. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4576125
> View attachment 4576126
> View attachment 4576127


Send photos of all the content tags, the entire scarf, a better photo of the embroidery, right side up.
t


----------



## nefertiri

this is the dress, has pockets, really nice wool. soft and cozy


----------



## terite

nefertiri said:


> I looked online, and when I search Thomas Burberry, google brings me to Burberry saying he's the founder of Burberry.
> SO, it's not the same? It's hard to find something about that line.
> I bought it for 2 euros.
> 
> Thank you for your time


I love the Thomas Burberry items - really great clothing and bags etc. It is a less expensive line that Burberry - but great stuff. I don't know if it is still around - anyone else know? Anyone from the UK reading? I have


nefertiri said:


> View attachment 4576247
> 
> 
> this is the dress, has pockets, really nice wool. soft and cozy


Fantastic deal period! And 2 Euros!! Well done - I love a good thrift store find like this! 
t


----------



## PandasMom

Thank you for your reply.  Here are the additional photos of the content tag and Burberry tag.  Thank you again.


----------



## Pursely

Hey! Can someone help me authenticate this vintage Burberry scarf? The seller says it is authentic but I am unsure. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## terite

PandasMom said:


> Thank you for your reply.  Here are the additional photos of the content tag and Burberry tag.  Thank you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4576289
> View attachment 4576290
> View attachment 4576291
> View attachment 4576292
> View attachment 4576293
> View attachment 4576294
> View attachment 4576295


Everything looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Pursely said:


> Hey! Can someone help me authenticate this vintage Burberry scarf? The seller says it is authentic but I am unsure. Thank you so much in advance.


Looks good.
Vintage item
t
PS - the older ones have thicker fabric - thicker cashmere IMO - nice


----------



## Pursely

terite said:


> Looks good.
> Vintage item
> t
> PS - the older ones have thicker fabric - thicker cashmere IMO - nice


Thank you so much T!! 
Can you also authenticate this one? Meeting with the seller in an hour. Thanks so much again.


----------



## JamieM1980

JamieM1980 said:


> I hope these are clearer.





terite said:


> Genuine
> t


thanks so much


----------



## PandasMom

terite said:


> Everything looks good.
> t


Thanks so much for your help.  I'm going to wear it tomorrow!   The colors in it are so versatile. Thank you again for taking the time to do this.


----------



## PandasMom

terite said:


> Looks good.
> Vintage item
> t
> PS - the older ones have thicker fabric - thicker cashmere IMO - nice


I remember having a vintage one like that ages and ages ago.  Borrowed it from a boyfriend.  And I proceeded to lose it.     He wasn't pleased.  LOL.  It was a beautiful scarf and the fabric was lovely.


----------



## Virginie96

terite said:


> Send a photo of the Made in tag that should be inside. Send a clearer photo of the Burberry badge.
> t


Hi Terite! Thanks for the reply. Here more photos.


----------



## Virginie96

terite said:


> Send a photo of the Made in tag that should be inside. Send a clearer photo of the Burberry badge.
> t


Hi Terite
Here the photos.  Thanks!


----------



## terite

Pursely said:


> Thank you so much T!!
> Can you also authenticate this one? Meeting with the seller in an hour. Thanks so much again.


Label should  not be black.
t


----------



## terite

Virginie96 said:


> Hi Terite
> Here the photos.  Thanks!


Authentic
t


----------



## Tomsmom

Item Name: BURBERRY BRIT WOMEN'S BELTED QUILTED JACKET W/ ZIPPER / POCKETS - LARGE $695
Item Number: 223695279901
Seller ID: **racergirl**
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223695279901


----------



## fashionfan321

Hi there, I purchased a Burberry scarf online from a resale site, but am unsure of its authenticity.  It did not have retail tags, but is in like-new condition. Please help!  Happy to provide more pics if needed.
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 4578198


----------



## terite

Tomsmom said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY BRIT WOMEN'S BELTED QUILTED JACKET W/ ZIPPER / POCKETS - LARGE $695
> Item Number: 223695279901
> Seller ID: **racergirl**
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223695279901


Need to see the content tags, a button, the zipper.
t


----------



## terite

fashionfan321 said:


> Hi there, I purchased a Burberry scarf online from a resale site, but am unsure of its authenticity.  It did not have retail tags, but is in like-new condition. Please help!  Happy to provide more pics if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578197
> View attachment 4578198


It is a fake one - I hope you can return it without any problems.
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> I like to see the content tags
> t


Couldnt agree with seller on a price unfortunately  can you take a look at this one?
Link: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-40791972?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios 
Seller: luxuryafford
Item name: Burberry coat


----------



## Xmarisama

Hello there, I would appreciate it if you can help me authentic this scarf please.
I’m not 100% sure.
Many thanks.


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 4578677
> View attachment 4578678
> View attachment 4578679
> View attachment 4578680
> View attachment 4578681
> View attachment 4578682
> 
> Couldnt agree with seller on a price unfortunately  can you take a look at this one?
> Link: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-40791972?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
> Seller: luxuryafford
> Item name: Burberry coat


Authentic - several years old
t


----------



## terite

Xmarisama said:


> Hello there, I would appreciate it if you can help me authentic this scarf please.
> I’m not 100% sure.
> Many thanks.


It is a fake one.
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Authentic - several years old
> t


Do you know model name or how i should search for it? Would want to compare prices to see if it is a good deal. Or maybe you can say if 250 usd is good price ☺️ But probably i will buy it now anyway


----------



## Xmarisama

terite said:


> It is a fake one.
> t


Ohh my. Thank you very much!
I couldn’t find anything online that was similar so that makes sense.


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Do you know model name or how i should search for it? Would want to compare prices to see if it is a good deal. Or maybe you can say if 250 usd is good price ☺️ But probably i will buy it now anyway


Enjoy it!
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Do you know model name or how i should search for it? Would want to compare prices to see if it is a good deal. Or maybe you can say if 250 usd is good price ☺️ But probably i will buy it now anyway


Enjoy it!
t


----------



## terite

Xmarisama said:


> Ohh my. Thank you very much!
> I couldn’t find anything online that was similar so that makes sense.


I hope you can return it
t


----------



## fashionfan321

terite said:


> It is a fake one - I hope you can return it without any problems.
> t


Oh no  If you don't mind me asking, what gave it away?


----------



## Xmarisama

Hello


terite said:


> I hope you can return it
> t






terite said:


> I hope you can return it
> t



Hello, 

They are saying It was bought at bicester village outlet burberry store, and their items have different labels. Asking me why it’s fake?
Hopefully I can get my money back


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Enjoy it!
> t


İ bought it Thanks to you i finally cought authentic burberry coat. Was looking for a trenchcoat, but ended up with wool coat will return for help with trench and scarf soon


----------



## terite

fashionfan321 said:


> Oh no  If you don't mind me asking, what gave it away?


Label is wrong, pattern is wrong, fabric is wrong
t


----------



## terite

Xmarisama said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> They are saying It was bought at bicester village outlet burberry store, and their items have different labels. Asking me why it’s fake?
> Hopefully I can get my money back


Well, it is definitely a fake - hope you can get your money back. Definitely not purchased from a Burberry store. Even go on fabric alone - does that look/feel like cashmere? No. Label is a common fake one. 
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> İ bought it Thanks to you i finally cought authentic burberry coat. Was looking for a trenchcoat, but ended up with wool coat will return for help with trench and scarf soon


Sure! Always feel free to check here first.
t


----------



## Tomsmom

Pic of the button if needed.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Item Name: 
*New* BURBERRY BLACK QUILTED DIAMOND CHECK PRINT LINING JACKET L LARGE $590

Item Number: 264498637051
Seller ID: designerduds1976
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264498637051


----------



## terite

Tomsmom said:


> Pic of the button if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579433
> 
> Item Name:
> *New* BURBERRY BLACK QUILTED DIAMOND CHECK PRINT LINING JACKET L LARGE $590
> 
> Item Number: 264498637051
> Seller ID: designerduds1976
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264498637051


Everything looks good.t


----------



## Tomsmom

terite said:


> Everything looks good.t


Thank you !!


----------



## terite

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you !!


You are welcome
t


----------



## abgd

Hi t, thanks for confirming my suspicions for the last scarf. What do you think about this one from the same seller? I wonder if they're all fake.

Item Name:BURBERRY SCARF 100% LAMBSWOOL FOR MEN AND WOMEN MADE IN ENGLAND GREY
Item Number: 163919411405
Seller ID: bigbrands4u
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY...N-AND-WOMEN-MADE-IN-ENGLAND-GREY/163919411405


----------



## Sparklez1

I recently purchase this Burberry and I was told it is 100% authentic it came with original box, dust bag & care card.


----------



## Sparklez1

Hi Ladies can any of you two please help authenticate this Burberry bag I recently purchase thanks a lot for your help in advance greatly appreciate it!


Item Name: Burberry house check leather wallet on a chain.

came with original box, dust bag & care card.


----------



## BaguetteLove

Hi! 
Thank you for taking a look at this one.
I just have some doubts about the label, the silver Burberry letters.
Thank you so much for helping out!!

Item Name: nove check mini bag
Photos:


----------



## terite

abgd said:


> Hi t, thanks for confirming my suspicions for the last scarf. What do you think about this one from the same seller? I wonder if they're all fake.
> 
> Item Name:BURBERRY SCARF 100% LAMBSWOOL FOR MEN AND WOMEN MADE IN ENGLAND GREY
> Item Number: 163919411405
> Seller ID: bigbrands4u
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY...N-AND-WOMEN-MADE-IN-ENGLAND-GREY/163919411405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this looks right - vintage scarf.
> t


----------



## terite

Sparklez1 said:


> View attachment 4580324
> View attachment 4580325
> View attachment 4580326
> View attachment 4580327
> View attachment 4580328
> View attachment 4580329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies can any of you two please help authenticate this Burberry bag I recently purchase thanks a lot for your help in advance greatly appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry house check leather wallet on a chain.
> 
> came with original box, dust bag & care card.


We need to see clear/close photos of the stamps and labels - try again - also the serial number. Meanwhile keep your receipt. 
t


----------



## terite

BaguetteLove said:


> Hi!
> Thank you for taking a look at this one.
> I just have some doubts about the label, the silver Burberry letters.
> Thank you so much for helping out!!
> 
> Item Name: nove check mini bag
> Authentic
> It would have come with a blue carrier bag - vintage - classic nova check. I have the same one.
> t


----------



## Kiel D-01

Hi! Good morning/evening everyone, just would like to ask if this burberry jacket is genuine. Please see pictures below. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Jay12345

Hi

Can you please authenticate this Burberry bag?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chriskr

Hi. I don’t know if this an Authentic Vintage Burberry bag,  because i haven't been able to find one that is the same, so i really hope you can help me.  It is in very good condition and is suede on the front and leather on the back and bottom. I think it is quite old and have purchased it from a vintage online store, but no certificate of authentication or dustbag came with it. See Attached photos also of the front Pocket button with idnbr, patentnbr?


----------



## BaguetteLove

Thank you so much! Just love the size of this cutie, mini bag maxi space


----------



## ka.gonenc

İ bought this scarf while had discount, but since there are no clear pictures of tags i feel it might be too good to be true. İf you see anything off so far i can cancel purchase before it is shipped out. İf looks ok i will turn back with proper pictures as soon as i receive it. Seller said there is no content tag (maybe she cut it i dont know), so main tag and scarf itself is all we got. Thanks!
Link: 
https://dolap.com/urun/ios-2422037?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
Seller: ipekkkk88
İtem name: Burberry cashmere scarf


----------



## terite

Kiel D-01 said:


> Hi! Good morning/evening everyone, just would like to ask if this burberry jacket is genuine. Please see pictures below. Thank you so much in advance!



Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Burberry bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4580617
> View attachment 4580618
> View attachment 4580619
> View attachment 4580620
> View attachment 4580621
> View attachment 4580622
> View attachment 4580623
> View attachment 4580625


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

BaguetteLove said:


> Thank you so much! Just love the size of this cutie, mini bag maxi space


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 4580877
> View attachment 4580878
> View attachment 4580879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> İ bought this scarf while had discount, but since there are no clear pictures of tags i feel it might be too good to be true. İf you see anything off so far i can cancel purchase before it is shipped out. İf looks ok i will turn back with proper pictures as soon as i receive it. Seller said there is no content tag (maybe she cut it i dont know), so main tag and scarf itself is all we got. Thanks!
> Link:
> https://dolap.com/urun/ios-2422037?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
> Seller: ipekkkk88
> İtem name: Burberry cashmere scarf


No red flags - send photos when you get it.
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> No red flags - send photos when you get it.
> t


Big thanks! Will do that


----------



## Jay12345

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Chriskr

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t


Hi. I don’t know if this an Authentic vintage Burberry bag, because i haven't been able to find one that is the same, so i really hope you can help me. It's suede on the front and leather on the back and bottom. I think it is quite old and have purchased it from a vintage online store, but no certificate of authentication or dustbag came with it. See Attached photos also of the front Pocket button with idnbr, patentnbr? Look forward to Your reply


----------



## terite

Chriskr said:


> Hi. I don’t know if this an Authentic vintage Burberry bag, because i haven't been able to find one that is the same, so i really hope you can help me. It's suede on the front and leather on the back and bottom. I think it is quite old and have purchased it from a vintage online store, but no certificate of authentication or dustbag came with it. See Attached photos also of the front Pocket button with idnbr, patentnbr? Look forward to Your reply


Search in the pockets for a made in tag - send a better photo of the interior lining.
t


----------



## Chriskr

terite said:


> Search in the pockets for a made in tag - send a better photo of the interior lining.
> t


No tag inside, just a zipper With no markings. Ouside zipper see previous photos marked With YKK.  Here are 3 more photos of interior lining.


----------



## terite

Chriskr said:


> No tag inside, just a zipper With no markings. Ouside zipper see previous photos marked With YKK.  Here are 3 more photos of interior lining.


I have never seen a bag like this - but leather and suede and a Burberry lining - looks convincing - Burberry lent out licenses to make items - hence - no Made in tag - vintage items made in Italy/England/France etc. more valued. The lining is sloppy. My best guess is that it is not a fake but a bag made under license (Japan maybe) and therefore no made in tag. Not really Burberry or Burberrys as we know it today.
t


----------



## Chriskr

terite said:


> I have never seen a bag like this - but leather and suede and a Burberry lining - looks convincing - Burberry lent out licenses to make items - hence - no Made in tag - vintage items made in Italy/England/France etc. more valued. The lining is sloppy. My best guess is that it is not a fake but a bag made under license (Japan maybe) and therefore no made in tag. Not really Burberry or Burberrys as we know it today.
> t


OK thanks for Your help, appreciate  Your swift reply.


----------



## Chriskr

Chriskr said:


> OK thanks for Your help, appreciate  Your swift reply.


Sorry one more thing, do you know how old this bag might be?


----------



## terite

Chriskr said:


> Sorry one more thing, do you know how old this bag might be?


Well, maybe 1980 - 90's - not an expert on the dates
t


----------



## Chriskr

terite said:


> Well, maybe 1980 - 90's - not an expert on the dates
> t


Thanks


----------



## Sparklez1

terite said:


> We need to see clear/close photos of the stamps and labels - try again - also the serial number. Meanwhile keep your receipt.
> t


 I can’t find a serial number on it sorry Terite. My aunt has the same purse different color and she purchased it at the Burberry store and hers has no serial number. Please let me know what you think if it’s authentic or not. Thank you


----------



## Tomsmom

Tomsmom said:


> Item Name: BURBERRY BRIT WOMEN'S BELTED QUILTED JACKET W/ ZIPPER / POCKETS - LARGE $695
> Item Number: 223695279901
> Seller ID: **racergirl**
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223695279901


Hello, the listing has been update to include additional photos


----------



## terite

Chriskr said:


> Thanks


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Sparklez1 said:


> I can’t find a serial number on it sorry Terite. My aunt has the same purse different color and she purchased it at the Burberry store and hers has no serial number. Please let me know what you think if it’s authentic or not. Thank you


This looks great.
Serial number might be in one of the card slots.
t


----------



## terite

Tomsmom said:


> Hello, the listing has been update to include additional photos


Authentic
t


----------



## Sparklez1

terite said:


> This looks great.
> Serial number might be in one of the card slots.
> t


Okay I’m looking at them rite now it’s just so difficult to see inside all the way at the bottom I’m hoping it’s somewhere around there like you said. Thank you. Should I be worried if it doesn’t have a serial number incase I don’t find it? I have seen a few Burberry’s that don’t have serial numbers I’m freaking out that it might not be authentic what is your opinion? Al keep looking for a serial number tho


----------



## gabby1987

Hi! I'm concerned that these are fake. The leather isn't really leather... but the zippers are ykk.... 
I don't know their names but the serial numbers on both is
Ittivgro59cal
Thank you!


----------



## gabby1987

More


----------



## Tomsmom

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you !!


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> No red flags - send photos when you get it.
> t


Dear, just received the scarf, it came not ironed but i didnt iron too in case i will have to send it back in same condition as received. So sorry for terrible look on pictures


----------



## Virginie96

Hello authenticator Terite

Is this bag authentic? Thank you very much


----------



## terite

Sparklez1 said:


> Okay I’m looking at them rite now it’s just so difficult to see inside all the way at the bottom I’m hoping it’s somewhere around there like you said. Thank you. Should I be worried if it doesn’t have a serial number incase I don’t find it? I have seen a few Burberry’s that don’t have serial numbers I’m freaking out that it might not be authentic what is your opinion? Al keep looking for a serial number tho


I think it is real.
sometimes there are fabric tags in the pocket
t


----------



## terite

gabby1987 said:


> More


Send clear close photos of the tags and stamps, right way up.
The nova check is not leather, it is coated canvas. But the trim should be leather. 
Do one bag at a time and send better photos t.
So far - no red flags.
t


----------



## terite

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you !!


you are welcome.t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 4582860
> View attachment 4582861
> View attachment 4582862
> View attachment 4582863
> View attachment 4582864
> View attachment 4582865
> 
> Dear, just received the scarf, it came not ironed but i didnt iron too in case i will have to send it back in same condition as received. So sorry for terrible look on pictures


Looks good - iron it up!
t


----------



## terite

Virginie96 said:


> Hello authenticator Terite
> 
> Is this bag authentic? Thank you very much


So - it looks genuine - it is a really old one - like 1980/90
t


----------



## gabby1987

Thank you! Are these better?


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Looks good - iron it up!
> t


Wow, to be honest i was ready for bad news, it is such a relief  i am going to take care of it and it will turn into such a pretty scarf. Thank you!


----------



## gabby1987

terite said:


> Send clear close photos of the tags and stamps, right way up.
> The nova check is not leather, it is coated canvas. But the trim should be leather.
> Do one bag at a time and send better photos t.
> So far - no red flags.
> t


I forgot pictures of the tags. Let me retry. I tried to do the new the made in Italy right side up but it came out wrong


----------



## Xmarisama

Hello, could I please get this scarf authenticated?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Sparklez1

terite said:


> I think it is real.
> sometimes there are fabric tags in the pocket
> t


Thank you very much T for your help. Maybe it might be one of those that doesn’t have it I hope


----------



## Sparklez1

Sparklez1 said:


> Thank you very much T for your help. Maybe it might be one of those that doesn’t have it I hope


Hey T I finally found it omg I kept covering it with my own finger when I would look for it /: I feel so dumb for covering it every time I would look  but I found it now (: serial number reads #ITALBSRL239CAL incase it’s not very clear on the pictures attached


----------



## Virginie96

Hello Terite! What do you think about this bag, authentic?  I hope so, I like it very much. Thanks for the help all the time x


----------



## Jburn314

Hello Authenticator,

  I recently purchased a Burberry hat from a thrift store and would like to have it authenticated before I resell it. I found an identical hat for sell on EBay. I am going to include pictures of mine and the link for the one listed on eBay. Please let me know if the one I purchased is authentic. Thank you.

Jeffrey

Item name: London Bucket in Wool
Item No. Unsure
Seller ID: 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301787446997


----------



## terite

gabby1987 said:


> Thank you! Are these better?


Send clear close photos of the tags and stamps, right way up.
The nova check is not leather, it is coated canvas. But the trim should be leather.
*Do one bag at a time and send better photos t.*
So far - no red flags.
Sending two photos of the stamp doesn't help me too much - which bag goes with each stamp? The red colored one needs a photo to show detail as the marker has dulled the details in the photo. Send Made in tags, paper tags, zipper pulls. One bag at a time is better in this case.t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Wow, to be honest i was ready for bad news, it is such a relief  i am going to take care of it and it will turn into such a pretty scarf. Thank you!


You are welcome!


----------



## terite

Xmarisama said:


> Hello, could I please get this scarf authenticated?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Send all four pages of the content tag.
t


----------



## terite

Sparklez1 said:


> Thank you very much T for your help. Maybe it might be one of those that doesn’t have it I hope


It should be there in a slot or in a corner - check on your mom's bag too.
t


----------



## terite

Sparklez1 said:


> Hey T I finally found it omg I kept covering it with my own finger when I would look for it /: I feel so dumb for covering it every time I would look  but I found it now (: serial number reads #ITALBSRL239CAL incase it’s not very clear on the pictures attached


Nice - now you know! Still authentic
t


----------



## terite

Virginie96 said:


> Hello Terite! What do you think about this bag, authentic?  I hope so, I like it very much. Thanks for the help all the time x


Two photos? Better re read the frist post - front and back, tags, labels, zipper pulls, zippers, lining, and embossed hardware.
t


----------



## terite

Jburn314 said:


> Hello Authenticator,
> 
> I recently purchased a Burberry hat from a thrift store and would like to have it authenticated before I resell it. I found an identical hat for sell on EBay. I am going to include pictures of mine and the link for the one listed on eBay. Please let me know if the one I purchased is authentic. Thank you.
> 
> Jeffrey
> 
> Item name: London Bucket in Wool
> Item No. Unsure
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301787446997
> 
> Send a photo of the inside lining that says Burberry and the content tags.
> t


----------



## Virginie96

terite said:


> Two photos? Better re read the frist post - front and back, tags, labels, zipper pulls, zippers, lining, and embossed hardware.
> t


----------



## Virginie96

And is this one authentic? thanks!


----------



## gabby1987

I'm so sorry thank you for your patience with me. I'll try again when I get home. There are no paper tags. I have like a super old phone and the pics come out very bad sometimes.


----------



## Jburn314

I will certainly send more pics when I get home. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## terite

Missing made in tags, missing interior, missing inside stamp or papers in pocket, missing zipper pull
t


----------



## terite

Virginie96 said:


> And is this one authentic? thanks!


Same requests as above
t


----------



## Herndon

I’m new to all of this so apologies if I’m missing steps or info. I just purchased a Gowan Canvas check print and leather bag and want to be sure  it’s authentic. 

Thanks so much !!


----------



## Xmarisama

terite said:


> Send all four pages of the content tag.
> t



 Yes sure, here they are.


----------



## Sparklez1

Sparklez1 said:


> Hey T I finally found it omg I kept covering it with my own finger when I would look for it /: but I found it now





terite said:


> Nice - now you know! Still authentic
> t


thank you so much for your help T I feel so much relief knowing that now specially with you taking your time to authentic my bag I’m happy to know it’s authentic once again thank you T ❤️


----------



## gabby1987

Bag #1


----------



## gabby1987

Bag #2


----------



## gabby1987

Could I trouble you one more time? I've been on a Burberry obsessive spree and this one was just delivered. It feels thin and the lining is crackling. I can't find any inside model # either


----------



## gabby1987

More


----------



## gabby1987

More


----------



## willewolle

Hi, I've purchased a Burberry scarf online from a german craigslist site, but am unsure of its authenticity. The guy who sold it to me said that he inherited it from his mother and he doesn't have the purchase receipt. It would be great if you could help me out. Thanks, Marcel


----------



## willewolle

And here photos of the writing on the inside of the label


----------



## abgd

Hi t, unfortunately I didn't win the last scarf. Could you please check this one?
Thanks in advance - hopefully this will be the last one.

Item Name: Vintage Burberry Lamb Wool Scarf
Item Number: 11304605
Seller ID: ThriftVintageHeaven
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/11304605-Burberry-Vintage-Burberry-Lamb-Wool-Scarf---Muffler


----------



## golga44

Hello Authenticator, can you help me if this Burberry scarf is authentic? I found it on a vintage online shop and these are the pictures which are shown.  I really like the colour and size, but not I can not find really similar anywhere.
Thank you very much for your help
Olga


----------



## Jburn314

Jburn314 said:


> Hello Authenticator,
> 
> I recently purchased a Burberry hat from a thrift store and would like to have it authenticated before I resell it. I found an identical hat for sell on EBay. I am going to include pictures of mine and the link for the one listed on eBay. Please let me know if the one I purchased is authentic. Thank you.
> 
> Jeffrey
> 
> Item name: London Bucket in Wool
> Item No. Unsure
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/301787446997
> 
> View attachment 4583838
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583841
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583842




Hi T,

  Here are more images of the inside of the hat and the tags. 

Thanks.

Jeffrey


----------



## gabby1987

I realized my last pics didn't load. Here are more!


----------



## Virginie96

Hello,  is this bag authentic? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Virginie96

Virginie96 said:


> Hello,  is this bag authentic? Thanks a lot!


----------



## seccrenicche

Hello,

I purchased this trench coat off eBay and I’m not sure if it’s authentic? The material feels good, but I read that the plaid should align which this doesn’t, so I’m having doubts.


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi, I purchased two scarves off eBay and never even thought to have them authenticated before bidding. Would you be so kind as to authenticate them for me, please. Thank you!

Scarf 1.

Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf
Item Number: 274078682060
Seller: quilligan96
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...nvcLErQElY%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## IzzySmi

Scarf 2.
Item Name: Burberry Pink Nova Check Merino Angora Cashmere Wool Fringe Scarf
Item Number: 202808847571
Seller: stooper
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...nvcLErQElY%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

Thank you again!


----------



## funfetti

This is definitely PVC, not leather. Possibly vintage? I see no markings other than the Burberry's on the front snap closure. The snap says crown (I'm assuming that's the brand that made the snap) was unsure if this is real or just older? Thanks for the help!


----------



## treschic2019

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## treschic2019

I purchased a Burberry skirt recently without even thinking to about the authenticity. I’ve had my eye on the nova check kilt style for months now and stumbled across one at a great price. After my impulse decision, I took a closer look at the photos and am very skeptical on the authenticity. Can you help me please?

Item Name: Burberry Skirt
Link: https://www.offerup.co/3TQDN

Photos:


----------



## echo_23

It's been a hot minute since I've been on here but I was hoping for some help confirming authenticity of this Burberry tote for a friend's first designer purchase, and I wanted to go straight to the experts! Sadly, i'm not well versed with Burberry. I compared photos with those sold by reputable companies online and they all match up except for some not perfectly aligned stitching on this one.  Deal breaker?? Thanks in advance from both of us!
Item Name: Burberry Medium Maidstone Tote in House Check
Link: in person purchase from local trading group
Photos: please let me know if additional are needed.  Thank you!


----------



## c2000uk

Hey,  would I be able to get some opinions on if this one is real or fake please?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY...a=1&pg=2510209&_trksid=p2510209.c100903.m5276

I am looking to get my wife a burberry bag for Christmas and this seems her usual style (long shoulder strap) however the bag showing "burberrys" and dustbag showing "Burberry" is giving me doubts if its the real thing.


----------



## Virginie96

Hello Terite
I want to buy this bag so badly. But do you think it is authentic? Thanks for the advice 
X


----------



## magghue

I do not know the name of this purse and their is no number tags on the inside.


----------



## terite

Herndon said:


> I’m new to all of this so apologies if I’m missing steps or info. I just purchased a Gowan Canvas check print and leather bag and want to be sure  it’s authentic.
> 
> Thanks so much !!


Sorry - the stamps are not clear enough for me to tell - any paper tags in the pocket?
t


----------



## terite

Virginie96 said:


> Hello Terite
> I want to buy this bag so badly. But do you think it is authentic? Thanks for the advice
> X


This looks good.
t


----------



## terite

magghue said:


> I do not know the name of this purse and their is no number tags on the inside.


This is a fake one, sorry - hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Xmarisama said:


> Yes sure, here they are.


These tags look good
t


----------



## terite

Sparklez1 said:


> thank you so much for your help T I feel so much relief knowing that now specially with you taking your time to authentic my bag I’m happy to know it’s authentic once again thank you T ❤️


You are welcome!!


----------



## terite

gabby1987 said:


> Bag #2


Sweet little canvas coated nova check bag.
t


----------



## terite

gabby1987 said:


> More


Send all 4 pages of the content tag, a photo of the interior of the bag.
t


----------



## terite

willewolle said:


> And here photos of the writing on the inside of the label
> View attachment 4585891
> View attachment 4585892


It is a fake one - hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

abgd said:


> Hi t, unfortunately I didn't win the last scarf. Could you please check this one?
> Thanks in advance - hopefully this will be the last one.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Burberry Lamb Wool Scarf
> Item Number: 11304605
> Seller ID: ThriftVintageHeaven
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/11304605-Burberry-Vintage-Burberry-Lamb-Wool-Scarf---Muffler


Authentic vintage men's scarf (unisex now)
t


----------



## terite

Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Virginie96 said:


> Hello,  is this bag authentic? Thanks a lot!


Authentic 
t


----------



## terite

seccrenicche said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this trench coat off eBay and I’m not sure if it’s authentic? The material feels good, but I read that the plaid should align which this doesn’t, so I’m having doubts.
> 
> View attachment 4588320


Vintage authentic item.
t


----------



## terite

IzzySmi said:


> Hi, I purchased two scarves off eBay and never even thought to have them authenticated before bidding. Would you be so kind as to authenticate them for me, please. Thank you!
> 
> Scarf 1.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Cashmere Scarf
> Item Number: 274078682060
> Seller: quilligan96
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Cashmere-Scarf-/274078682060?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=HTHyQu2drgo%2BO25nSnvcLErQElY%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

funfetti said:


> This is definitely PVC, not leather. Possibly vintage? I see no markings other than the Burberry's on the front snap closure. The snap says crown (I'm assuming that's the brand that made the snap) was unsure if this is real or just older? Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593591
> View attachment 4593592
> View attachment 4593591
> View attachment 4593592
> View attachment 4593593


Send a closer clearer view of the stamp - any stamps in the card slot?
t


----------



## terite

echo_23 said:


> It's been a hot minute since I've been on here but I was hoping for some help confirming authenticity of this Burberry tote for a friend's first designer purchase, and I wanted to go straight to the experts! Sadly, i'm not well versed with Burberry. I compared photos with those sold by reputable companies online and they all match up except for some not perfectly aligned stitching on this one.  Deal breaker?? Thanks in advance from both of us!
> Item Name: Burberry Medium Maidstone Tote in House Check
> Link: in person purchase from local trading group
> Photos: please let me know if additional are needed.  Thank you!


All four pages of the content tag please, front and back of the bag, better photo of all Burberry stamps.
t


----------



## terite

treschic2019 said:


> View attachment 4593835
> View attachment 4593836
> View attachment 4593831
> View attachment 4593840
> View attachment 4593832
> View attachment 4593833
> View attachment 4593834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a Burberry skirt recently without even thinking to about the authenticity. I’ve had my eye on the nova check kilt style for months now and stumbled across one at a great price. After my impulse decision, I took a closer look at the photos and am very skeptical on the authenticity. Can you help me please?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Skirt
> Link: https://www.offerup.co/3TQDN
> 
> Photos:


It is genuine. It is very vintage.
t


----------



## terite

Virginie96 said:


> Hello Terite
> I want to buy this bag so badly. But do you think it is authentic? Thanks for the advice
> X


genuine
t


----------



## terite

magghue said:


> I do not know the name of this purse and their is no number tags on the inside.


Fake 
t


----------



## terite

If I missed anyone - let me know
If I don't respond to a post within 24 hours - someone send me a PM - it means the message went to my phone and I didn't get the alert.
Cheers out there.
Check here first.
t


----------



## IzzySmi

Thank you so much terite! 
I think you missed the second scarf I bought, if you would be so kind to authenticate it please. 

Item Name: Burberry Pink Nova Check Merino Angora Cashmere Wool Fringe Scarf
Item Number: 202808847571
Seller: stooper
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

It only has this one tag.

Thank you again!


----------



## gabby1987

Thank you so much!!! Was This one authentic? I had added pic of the tags because I saw in one post they were needed 


gabby1987 said:


> I realized my last pics didn't load. Here are more!


----------



## terite

IzzySmi said:


> Thank you so much terite!
> I think you missed the second scarf I bought, if you would be so kind to authenticate it please.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Pink Nova Check Merino Angora Cashmere Wool Fringe Scarf
> Item Number: 202808847571
> Seller: stooper
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Pink-Nova-Check-Merino-Angora-Cashmere-Wool-Fringe-Scarf/202808847571?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> It only has this one tag.
> 
> Thank you again!


authentic happy scarf
t


----------



## terite

golga44 said:


> Hello Authenticator, can you help me if this Burberry scarf is authentic? I found it on a vintage online shop and these are the pictures which are shown.  I really like the colour and size, but not I can not find really similar anywhere.
> Thank you very much for your help
> Olga


This is a fake one - hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Jburn314 said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Here are more images of the inside of the hat and the tags.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jeffrey


hat looks good
t


----------



## terite

gabby1987 said:


> I realized my last pics didn't load. Here are more!


I just can't get a good look at the stamps - try again - also the inside of the bag.
t


----------



## sarahtillman

Hi guys!! I’m buying my first Burberry scarf and I was wondering if you could help me authenticate it! Would be so grateful


----------



## gabby1987

terite said:


> I just can't get a good look at the stamps - try again - also the inside of the bag.
> t


Thank you  trying again! I'm sorry I'm so bad at this! Thank you for having so much patience with me


----------



## enjoythefood

Hi terite, I recently purchased a scarf off poshmark and was hoping you can help me to authenticate the item. I have attached the pictures. The original link is here: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Cashmere-Scarf-5dd3f2840521f85fad821447

The pictures are below. Thank you!


----------



## ben69

Good morning,
I am new and I am writing to request authentication of Burberry scarfs.
I want to buy one oft these, so i have no more pics. I hope that will be enough to authenticate.
First:














2nd:













Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Joan055

Hi everyone! My mom recently bought this bag of thenextcloset.com. She received the bag a few days ago, but she is worried that the bag might be fake? We would really appreciate if anyone could authenticate this bag! 

Item Name: Burberry bag Boston haymark

Item Number: 278058

Seller ID: ?? 

Link:https://thenextcloset.com/handtassen/burberry/278058

Serial number: Itpelson73camt

thank you very much in advance! 

Joan


----------



## Michy1215

Can someone please authenticate this Burberry black porter check embossed wallet?


----------



## Michy1215

Can someone please authenticate this Burberry aubergine lightweight cashmere embossed scarf?


----------



## jredd07

i need to authenticate this bag


----------



## vivamomma

Hello, new to this thread so hope I'm doing this right - would like opinion on authenticity of this coat; I don't know the item #, but pocket tag has this printed on it: "Order: 541276 Mt: 352 Seq: 40 Cd: 7"
Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

sarahtillman said:


> Hi guys!! I’m buying my first Burberry scarf and I was wondering if you could help me authenticate it! Would be so grateful
> View attachment 4597013
> View attachment 4597014
> View attachment 4597015


Need all photos of all paper tags all pages of content tags, better label photo, entire scarf laid out
t


----------



## terite

gabby1987 said:


> Thank you  trying again! I'm sorry I'm so bad at this! Thank you for having so much patience with me


The straps do look skinny - the stitching around the zipper - looks a bit sloppy - I still cannot make out the stamps clearly. Is it leather for sure? Internal tags and outside metal look good.
t


----------



## terite

enjoythefood said:


> Hi terite, I recently purchased a scarf off poshmark and was hoping you can help me to authenticate the item. I have attached the pictures. The original link is here: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Cashmere-Scarf-5dd3f2840521f85fad821447
> 
> The pictures are below. Thank you!
> View attachment 4597165
> View attachment 4597166
> View attachment 4597167
> View attachment 4597168
> View attachment 4597169
> View attachment 4597170
> View attachment 4597171
> View attachment 4597172
> View attachment 4597173
> View attachment 4597174
> View attachment 4597175
> View attachment 4597176


Fake.
How is their return policy? I hope you can get your money back.
t


----------



## terite

ben69 said:


> Good morning,
> I am new and I am writing to request authentication of Burberry scarfs.
> I want to buy one oft these, so i have no more pics. I hope that will be enough to authenticate.
> First:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!


Both are fake.
t


----------



## terite

Joan055 said:


> Hi everyone! My mom recently bought this bag of thenextcloset.com. She received the bag a few days ago, but she is worried that the bag might be fake? We would really appreciate if anyone could authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry bag Boston haymark
> 
> Item Number: 278058
> 
> Seller ID: ??
> 
> Link:https://thenextcloset.com/handtassen/burberry/278058
> 
> Serial number: Itpelson73camt
> 
> thank you very much in advance!
> It is genuine. Looks like a Haymarket check CHESTER bag.
> t


----------



## terite

Michy1215 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Burberry black porter check embossed wallet?


Need to see all stamps and labels and zippers and tags up close.
t


----------



## terite

Michy1215 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Burberry aubergine lightweight cashmere embossed scarf?


Need to see all tags and labels up close.
t


----------



## terite

vivamomma said:


> Hello, new to this thread so hope I'm doing this right - would like opinion on authenticity of this coat; I don't know the item #, but pocket tag has this printed on it: "Order: 541276 Mt: 352 Seq: 40 Cd: 7"
> Thanks in advance!


Send closer photos of the neck label and the label on the inside near the pocket.
t


----------



## terite

If I missed anyone - please let me know.
I don't ignore posts - sometimes I might miss one by accident.
t


----------



## Vin218

Hi I was looking for some help on this jacket, I believe it to be a knock off but I'm no expert. My biggest concern is the buckle on the waist strap is very poor quality and is actually broken, however everything else seemed good to me. If any further pictures are needed please let me know, thanks.


----------



## terite

Vin218 said:


> Hi I was looking for some help on this jacket, I believe it to be a knock off but I'm no expert. My biggest concern is the buckle on the waist strap is very poor quality and is actually broken, however everything else seemed good to me. If any further pictures are needed please let me know, thanks.


It is a fake one.
Looks like Value Village tag - they do returns
t


----------



## Vin218

terite said:


> It is a fake one.
> Looks like Value Village tag - they do returns
> t


Hi thanks for the reply, my gut told me it was fake also and yea I can return it. For future knowledge can you explain to me what you saw that makes it fake? Is it just the cheap buckle or anything else that stood out?


----------



## gabby1987

It is leather, just thin.... it is an eBay purchase.... should I return? It's called the Baynard tote. The engraving is not very deep......I got an amazing deal on it but if it's fake I don't want it.....


----------



## gabby1987

This is it on Nordstrom... I just don't know.....https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-baynard-leather-tote/3698436/lite


----------



## willewolle

terite said:


> It is a fake one - hope you can return it.
> t


Hi t, yes I did. Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## gabby1987

I am wondering if anybody else has this bag. I purchased it on eBay and have been trying to get it authenticated, but have had mixed results. I have tried both here, and on Facebook. The leather is thin, stitching kinda sloppy... if anyone has this bag would they mind either sending me pics or posting pics for comparison? I was thinking of using a paid authentication service to get another opinion but if the experts here are not sure I don't think another service will be able to help either. Im at loss if what to do.....


----------



## terite

Vin218 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply, my gut told me it was fake also and yea I can return it. For future knowledge can you explain to me what you saw that makes it fake? Is it just the cheap buckle or anything else that stood out?


The labels stood out for me - the lining, the stitching on the belt.
t


----------



## terite

gabby1987 said:


> This is it on Nordstrom... I just don't know.....https://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-baynard-leather-tote/3698436/lite


That one looks just like yours - I see that one has the thin straps too. I would keep it. 
t


----------



## terite

willewolle said:


> Hi t, yes I did. Thanks a lot for your help


You are welcome.
t


----------



## vivamomma

terite said:


> Send closer photos of the neck label and the label on the inside near the pocket.
> t


----------



## terite

vivamomma said:


> View attachment 4600104
> View attachment 4600108
> View attachment 4600107
> View attachment 4600105
> View attachment 4600107
> View attachment 4600106


This is genuine
t


----------



## ben69

terite said:


> Both are fake.
> t


Thank you very much!


----------



## ben69

Hi T, is it possible to authenticate this one?
Thx a lot!


----------



## gabby1987

Thank you so much!


----------



## stresspegel

Hey can someone check this trench. that would be really great! thank you


----------



## terite

ben69 said:


> Thank you very much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

ben69 said:


> Hi T, is it possible to authenticate this one?
> Thx a lot!
> View attachment 4600231
> 
> View attachment 4600232
> 
> View attachment 4600233


Please send clear/close photos of the tags/labels
t


----------



## terite

gabby1987 said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## osirus226

Can someone please help me to verify the authenticity of this coat? 
Item Name: Womens Burberry Black Wool Cashmere Long Trench Coat sz 8
Item Number: 143379179493
Seller ID: osirus226
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143379179493


----------



## seccrenicche

terite said:


> Vintage authentic item.
> t


Thank you!


----------



## vivamomma

terite said:


> This is genuine
> t


Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## reneenordholm

Burberry Leather Jacket

Hi there-- I picked this jacket up at an estate sale, could you please help me to verify whether it is authentic or not? 

Many thanks,
Renee


----------



## terite

osirus226 said:


> Can someone please help me to verify the authenticity of this coat?
> Item Name: Womens Burberry Black Wool Cashmere Long Trench Coat sz 8
> Item Number: 143379179493
> Seller ID: osirus226
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/143379179493


Send photos of the paper tags and care tag labels when you get it.
t


----------



## terite

seccrenicche said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

reneenordholm said:


> Burberry Leather Jacket
> 
> Hi there-- I picked this jacket up at an estate sale, could you please help me to verify whether it is authentic or not?
> 
> Many thanks,
> Renee


Authentic
vintage
t


----------



## osirus226

terite said:


> Send photos of the paper tags and care tag labels when you get it.
> t


Hi, Thank you so much for your reply.
I was the seller of this jacket and the buyer is trying to return it and is claiming it is fake because it fits small on her.  I thought I took photos of all the tags that I could find on the jacket. It was from an estate sale and the other items this person had in their collection were high end so I had no doubt that this was real as well.


----------



## babybluee

Hi,
Could you please help me to authenticate this? 
Thank you so much
Item Name: Cashmere scarf 
Item Number: not sure
Seller ID: none.


----------



## babybluee

Hi, 
Could you please help me to authenticate this? 
Thank you so much
Item Name: Cashmere scarf 
Item Number: not sure


----------



## CCdesign

Hey can you please legit check this Vintage Burberry Coat I bought ? The quality feels pretty good. The coat came with an attachable vest for autumn/winter. The wash tag on the inside of the coat is very faded off and you can’t really read anything anymore. The removable vest looks more new and less worn.

the first pictures are from the coat and the other with the thicker wool material are from the attachable vest. 
Thanks you very much


----------



## reneenordholm

terite said:


> Authentic
> vintage
> t


Thank you so much for your help and openness of sharing knowledge!! I appreciate you very much. Cheers! -Renee


----------



## terite

osirus226 said:


> Hi, Thank you so much for your reply.
> I was the seller of this jacket and the buyer is trying to return it and is claiming it is fake because it fits small on her.  I thought I took photos of all the tags that I could find on the jacket. It was from an estate sale and the other items this person had in their collection were high end so I had no doubt that this was real as well.



Is this the long coat? Next time post clear/close photos of all the tags, all labels, care tags, neck tags, paper tags, a button the leather at the cuff, the lining, the coat lying open.
As far as I know,  a buyer can claim "item not as advertised" and return it - that is a faster/easier way to do the return - she has no reason to file a fake claim with what we have seen.


----------



## terite

babybluee said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this?
> Thank you so much
> Item Name: Cashmere scarf
> Item Number: not sure
> Seller ID: none.


The care tag is looks unusual, and is in the wrong spot I think for this vintage - are there pages in the middle? Does it feel/look like cashmere in real life? 
Is there an ebay link?
t


----------



## terite

babybluee said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this?
> Thank you so much
> Item Name: Cashmere scarf
> Item Number: not sure


Send a clearer photo of the label and a photos showing where the label is on the scarf.
t


----------



## terite

CCdesign said:


> Hey can you please legit check this Vintage Burberry Coat I bought ? The quality feels pretty good. The coat came with an attachable vest for autumn/winter. The wash tag on the inside of the coat is very faded off and you can’t really read anything anymore. The removable vest looks more new and less worn.
> 
> the first pictures are from the coat and the other with the thicker wool material are from the attachable vest.
> Thanks you very much


Authentic/vintage
t


----------



## terite

reneenordholm said:


> Thank you so much for your help and openness of sharing knowledge!! I appreciate you very much. Cheers! -Renee


You are welcome
t


----------



## derpinho

Hello I need help authenticating this item, TYIA.

Item Name: Authentic Burberry London Boston Bag Dark Brown PVC 373551
Item Number: 273883002004
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberry-London-Boston-Bag-Dark-Brown-PVC-373551-/273883002004


----------



## terite

derpinho said:


> Hello I need help authenticating this item, TYIA.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry London Boston Bag Dark Brown PVC 373551
> Item Number: 273883002004
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberry-London-Boston-Bag-Dark-Brown-PVC-373551-/273883002004


Authentic
t


----------



## stresspegel

Here's my re-upload! thanks for the service t!


----------



## derpinho

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


That's awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## Joan055

?


----------



## Joan055

Joan055 said:


> Hi everyone! My mom recently bought this bag of thenextcloset.com. She received the bag a few days ago, but she is worried that the bag might be fake? We would really appreciate if anyone could authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry bag Boston haymark
> 
> Item Number: 278058
> 
> Seller ID: ??
> 
> Link:https://thenextcloset.com/handtassen/burberry/278058
> 
> Serial number: Itpelson73camt
> 
> thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Joan


----------



## terite

stresspegel said:


> Here's my re-upload! thanks for the service t!


Sorry I missed your first post.
Authentic.
t


----------



## terite

derpinho said:


> That's awesome, thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

jredd07 said:


> i need to authenticate this bag


fake
t


----------



## terite

Joan055

QUOTE="Joan055, post: 33466174, member: 694593"][/QUOTE]
Yes, I responded to this one already. (13699)

The link doesn't work now, but I remember it.

It is genuine. Looks like a Haymarket check CHESTER bag.
t


----------



## gtb

Hello, I went a little crazy and purchased some items stated as Burberry from POSH, I have already paid for items but not received all of them. Item #1
Just wondering if these boots were even made by Burberry?
Thank You for any and all help
G


----------



## gtb

Hello. This is the second Burberry Item I purchased in my hour of crazy, also from Posh, I didn't mean to buy this , I got confused with a different weight light Burberry scarf. I paid and received it. I have never seen anything like it ? I know Burberry has many different items I just can't find this ?  Item #2
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thank You For Any And All Help
G


----------



## gtb

Hello. this is the 3rd Burberry item I purchased , It looks correct but the tag says 100% cashmere, but feels very rough ?
do you know if this scarf should be rough, it's pre owned so It needs to be cleaned, it feels more like lambs wool ?


----------



## CCdesign

terite said:


> Authentic/vintage
> t


Thank you so much !


----------



## nathart

Hi, I just purchased this yesterday at a second-hand store. I was told that it's authentic but now I'm freaking out, as I don't think it actually is. There is a Entrupy certificate I got, but the pattern doesn't line up so how can it be authentic?! I've spent a lot of money on this now and I think I would have a hard time returning it at the store as they can back it up with the certificate. Please help me!

Item Name: I think it's Burberry Haymarket Nova Check Tote Bag


----------



## terite

gtb said:


> Hello, I went a little crazy and purchased some items stated as Burberry from POSH, I have already paid for items but not received all of them. Item #1
> Just wondering if these boots were even made by Burberry?
> Thank You for any and all help
> G


Those look like vintage boots - would need to see the label on the sole - where she is holding the tape measure, and inside the boots - when you get them. Bag is right, box is right, no red flags.
t


----------



## terite

gtb said:


> Hello. This is the second Burberry Item I purchased in my hour of crazy, also from Posh, I didn't mean to buy this , I got confused with a different weight light Burberry scarf. I paid and received it. I have never seen anything like it ? I know Burberry has many different items I just can't find this ?  Item #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4603313
> View attachment 4603314
> View attachment 4603315
> View attachment 4603316
> 
> Thank You For Any And All Help
> G


I don't know what that is - is that a photo of the entire scarf? Would need to see entire scarf and better shot of the label and the content tags. The label is the wrong color and looks unusual so far.
t


----------



## terite

gtb said:


> Hello. this is the 3rd Burberry item I purchased , It looks correct but the tag says 100% cashmere, but feels very rough ?
> do you know if this scarf should be rough, it's pre owned so It needs to be cleaned, it feels more like lambs wool ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4603318
> View attachment 4603319
> View attachment 4603320
> View attachment 4603321


Happy scarf looks good, label looks good. Cashmere should be softer than lambswool. But is still wool - You can do the scratch test - wrap around your neck see if it feels rough. This is a vintage item.
t


----------



## terite

CCdesign said:


> Thank you so much !


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

nathart said:


> Hi, I just purchased this yesterday at a second-hand store. I was told that it's authentic but now I'm freaking out, as I don't think it actually is. There is a Entrupy certificate I got, but the pattern doesn't line up so how can it be authentic?! I've spent a lot of money on this now and I think I would have a hard time returning it at the store as they can back it up with the certificate. Please help me!
> 
> Item Name: I think it's Burberry Haymarket Nova Check Tote Bag


Authentic - vintage. It is a classic. Looks to be in good shape. Only problem with these bags is the exterior corners - yours look good so far.
2002 - Haymarket check. 
t


----------



## nathart

terite said:


> Authentic - vintage. It is a classic. Looks to be in good shape. Only problem with these bags is the exterior corners - yours look good so far.
> 2002 - Haymarket check.
> t


Thank you so so much! I really appreciate it


----------



## babybluee

terite said:


> The care tag is looks unusual, and is in the wrong spot I think for this vintage - are there pages in the middle? Does it feel/look like cashmere in real life?
> Is there an ebay link?
> t


Thanks so much for your reply.  It has no pages in the middle.  It feels like cashmere.  I bought this on RealReal website. Here are few more pictures, hope this will help you to authenticate this scarf


----------



## babybluee

terite said:


> Send a clearer photo of the label and a photos showing where the label is on the scarf.
> t


Thank you so much for your help.  Here are more photos.  Hope this will help.


----------



## terite

nathart said:


> Thank you so so much! I really appreciate it


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

babybluee said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this?
> Thank you so much
> Item Name: Cashmere scarf
> Item Number: not sure
> This is the scarf from Real/Real
> The scarf looks good - I think the labels just look a bit discolored/dirty.
> t


----------



## terite

babybluee said:


> Thank you so much for your help.  Here are more photos.  Hope this will help.


This is the red scarf.
Authentic
t


----------



## gtb

terite said:


> I don't know what that is - is that a photo of the entire scarf? Would need to see entire scarf and better shot of the label and the content tags. The label is the wrong color and looks unusual so far.
> t


Hi Terite, Thank You for your help, The scarf is 72 L - 28 W, in the photo it is folded in half by length. you are looking at the full width. it's off center. There is no other tag for content just this odd tan tag that says Burberry London England, I find the pattern of the fabric very odd ! I want to call it jacquard ?  Oh well it was the middle of the night , I couldn't sleep so I thought I check out Posh , I've never tried the site before, I didn't pay a lot for it.  I'm not that educated on Burberry, I was just wondering if anyone has ever seen a Jacquard pattern like this before.. note to self don't spend money with little sleep.
Thanks for any and all Help
G


----------



## gtb

terite said:


> Happy scarf looks good, label looks good. Cashmere should be softer than lambswool. But is still wool - You can do the scratch test - wrap around your neck see if it feels rough. This is a vintage item.
> t


Thank You Terite. Im having the scarf cleaned and de pilled. I will try the test when I get the scarf


----------



## terite

gtb said:


> Hi Terite, Thank You for your help, The scarf is 72 L - 28 W, in the photo it is folded in half by length. you are looking at the full width. it's off center. There is no other tag for content just this odd tan tag that says Burberry London England, I find the pattern of the fabric very odd ! I want to call it jacquard ?  Oh well it was the middle of the night , I couldn't sleep so I thought I check out Posh , I've never tried the site before, I didn't pay a lot for it.  I'm not that educated on Burberry, I was just wondering if anyone has ever seen a Jacquard pattern like this before.. note to self don't spend money with little sleep.
> Thanks for any and all Help
> G


This does not look like Burberry to me. Tag looks wrong also - 
t


----------



## terite

gtb said:


> Thank You Terite. Im having the scarf cleaned and de pilled. I will try the test when I get the scarf


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Haveyoumetted22

Hi everyone,

My sister had a few bags she wanted to sell, so I volunteered to take care of it. I am unsure about the authenticity of this Burberry purse and want to make sure it's legit before I list. Thanks again and please let me know if there is anything else I need to provide!

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Bag (Orange Tote w/ plaid print faded) unsure of name...
Link : N/A
Photos:


----------



## osirus226

terite said:


> Is this the long coat? Next time post clear/close photos of all the tags, all labels, care tags, neck tags, paper tags, a button the leather at the cuff, the lining, the coat lying open.
> As far as I know,  a buyer can claim "item not as advertised" and return it - that is a faster/easier way to do the return - she has no reason to file a fake claim with what we have seen.


Yes, it is a long cashmere/wool trench coat. 
thank you for your help, greatly appreciated!
Ebay told me that she needs to provide proof that supports her accusations.


----------



## terite

Haveyoumetted22 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My sister had a few bags she wanted to sell, so I volunteered to take care of it. I am unsure about the authenticity of this Burberry purse and want to make sure it's legit before I list. Thanks again and please let me know if there is anything else I need to provide!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Bag (Orange Tote w/ plaid print faded) unsure of name...
> Link : N/A
> Photos:


That's an old one - but legit.
t


----------



## terite

osirus226 said:


> Yes, it is a long cashmere/wool trench coat.
> thank you for your help, greatly appreciated!
> Ebay told me that she needs to provide proof that supports her accusations.


You are welcome. 
She should go through "item not as described"
t


----------



## Fashionista25

Hello,

Jomashop had a great sale on burberry trench coat so I went a little crazy and bought 3 for my mom and I. Could you help me verify if these are authentic? I'm gonna break it up into three different post. This one is the short sandringham


----------



## Fashionista25

kensington black mid length


----------



## Fashionista25

sandringham mid length. Thank you!


----------



## terite

Fashionista25 said:


> sandringham mid length. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4607090


Send clear/close photos of the labels and care tags, right side up. No red flags.
t


----------



## Fashionista25

terite said:


> Send clear/close photos of the labels and care tags, right side up. No red flags.
> t



Thank you so much! This is the label for the black kensington







The sandringham short


----------



## Fashionista25

The sandringham mid length. I appreciate you helping me.


----------



## terite

Fashionista25 said:


> Thank you so much! This is the label for the black kensington
> View attachment 4608254
> View attachment 4608255
> View attachment 4608260
> View attachment 4608261
> View attachment 4608263
> 
> 
> The sandringham short
> View attachment 4608264
> View attachment 4608265
> View attachment 4608266
> View attachment 4608267


both genuine
t


----------



## terite

Fashionista25 said:


> The sandringham mid length. I appreciate you helping me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608281
> View attachment 4608283
> View attachment 4608284
> View attachment 4608286
> View attachment 4608287
> View attachment 4608288


Genuine
All three are genuine.
t
Lucky MOM


----------



## Fashionista25

terite said:


> Genuine
> All three are genuine.
> t
> Lucky MOM



Thank you so much Terite for your time!


----------



## terite

Fashionista25 said:


> Thank you so much Terite for your time!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## hoppingbunny

Hi, Could you take a look at this? Thanks!

Item Number: 372510706057
Seller ID: zowa-31
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372510706057


----------



## terite

hoppingbunny said:


> Hi, Could you take a look at this? Thanks!
> 
> Item Number: 372510706057
> Seller ID: zowa-31
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372510706057


Looks good
t


----------



## hoppingbunny

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thanks terite!


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticators 
Can you plz authenticate this burberry..


----------



## terite

hoppingbunny said:


> Thanks terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators
> Can you plz authenticate this burberry..


Send a photo of the inside stamps and labels.
t


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticators..
I found one more.. can you plz authenticate it. Would really appreciate.  Have asked seller for some more pics but she hasn't uploaded yet.


----------



## ellajorja

HI,
Just hoping someone could help to authenticate this bag? Many thanks
cheers


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators..
> I found one more.. can you plz authenticate it. Would really appreciate.  Have asked seller for some more pics but she hasn't uploaded yet.


It is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

ellajorja said:


> HI,
> Just hoping someone could help to authenticate this bag? Many thanks
> cheers
> View attachment 4610389
> View attachment 4610390
> View attachment 4610391
> View attachment 4610392
> View attachment 4610393
> View attachment 4610394
> View attachment 4610395


Genuine
t


----------



## Noraz

terite said:


> It is a fake one.
> t


Thanks for taking time to look at it.


----------



## hoppingbunny

Hi terite, Could you take a look at this one? And the style name if possible. Thanks!

Item Number: 124003727662
Seller ID: gquintanilla06
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/124003727662


----------



## khang1511

Hello Authenticator, can you authenticate this vintage coat I just bought. The stitching and labels look good, however, the nova plaid is not centered. Thank you in advance.


----------



## hoppingbunny

Additional pictures to my post at 7:06. Thanks!


----------



## khang1511

Additional pictures for my coat I posted before. Also there are some lose stitching due to it be a old coat.


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Thanks for taking time to look at it.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

hoppingbunny said:


> Hi terite, Could you take a look at this one? And the style name if possible. Thanks!
> 
> Item Number: 124003727662
> Seller ID: gquintanilla06
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/124003727662


Need to see all tags and labels up close
t


----------



## terite

khang1511 said:


> Hello Authenticator, can you authenticate this vintage coat I just bought. The stitching and labels look good, however, the nova plaid is not centered. Thank you in advance.


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

hoppingbunny said:


> Additional pictures to my post at 7:06. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4610941
> View attachment 4610941
> View attachment 4610941
> View attachment 4610942
> View attachment 4610943
> View attachment 4610944


Looks good
t


----------



## hoppingbunny

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thanks terite! Does this look like Kensington to you? The seller wasn't quite sure.


----------



## luxurious city girl

Dear authenticator, please can you advise if this scarf is authentic? 
I've bought it already but would like to confirm its authenticity. Thank you!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## aarynmcf

Can you tell me if this scarf is authentic?


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi terite, would you be so kind as to authenticate this scarf for me please. Thank you!

Item Name: burberry Pink cashmere scarf New With Small Defects
Item Number: 274129221392
Seller: tid-xcgmqcwz
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/burberry-Pink-cashmere-scarf-New-With-Small-Defects/274129221392

Thank you again!


----------



## aarynmcf

Thank you so much btw - please let me know if u need extra pics


----------



## terite

hoppingbunny said:


> Thanks terite! Does this look like Kensington to you? The seller wasn't quite sure.


Sorry I don't know.
t


----------



## terite

luxurious city girl said:


> Dear authenticator, please can you advise if this scarf is authentic?
> I've bought it already but would like to confirm its authenticity. Thank you!
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Scarf-100-Cashmere-175cm-x-33cm/333428479039?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Looks like a fake one. You can return it - item not as described I think - might be the best way.
t


----------



## terite

aarynmcf said:


> Can you tell me if this scarf is authentic?


Looks good - genuine,
t


----------



## terite

IzzySmi said:


> Hi terite, would you be so kind as to authenticate this scarf for me please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: burberry Pink cashmere scarf New With Small Defects
> Item Number: 274129221392
> Seller: tid-xcgmqcwz
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/burberry-Pink-cashmere-scarf-New-With-Small-Defects/274129221392
> 
> Thank you again!


I like to see the pages of the content tag. Send photos when you get it - no red flags.
t


----------



## luxurious city girl

terite said:


> Looks like a fake one. You can return it - item not as described I think - might be the best way.
> t


Thank you Terite, I will do xx


----------



## aarynmcf

terite said:


> Looks good - genuine,
> t


Thank u so much!


----------



## luxurious city girl

Dear Terite,
Please can you advise if this scarf is authentic? 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Burb...286012?hash=item1f0768aa3c:g:iLEAAOSwhbZd5sRq


----------



## moonlightsky

Please authenticate this scarf i got from private market.
Dimensions approx: 58'L / 12'W

Item Name: Euc Burberry vintage check cashmere scarf
Seller ID: dorawong
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Euc-Burberry-vintage-check-cashmere-scarf-5de400c42cc515b243bca5b5


----------



## terite

luxurious city girl said:


> Thank you Terite, I will do xx


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

aarynmcf said:


> Thank u so much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

luxurious city girl said:


> Dear Terite,
> Please can you advise if this scarf is authentic?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Burb...286012?hash=item1f0768aa3c:g:iLEAAOSwhbZd5sRq


need to see all four pages of the content tag
t


----------



## terite

moonlightsky said:


> Please authenticate this scarf i got from private market.
> Dimensions approx: 58'L / 12'W
> 
> Item Name: Euc Burberry vintage check cashmere scarf
> Seller ID: dorawong
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Euc-Burberry-vintage-check-cashmere-scarf-5de400c42cc515b243bca5b5
> 
> 
> View attachment 4612409
> View attachment 4612410
> View attachment 4612411


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone let me know
t


----------



## intriganka2008

Dear Terite,

Could you tell me please if this Burberry scarf is authentic

Thank you!


----------



## moonlightsky

terite said:


> Looks good
> t



Thanks a ton Terite...greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## IzzySmi

terite said:


> I like to see the pages of the content tag. Send photos when you get it - no red flags.
> t


Thank you so much terite, I bought the scarf so i'll post more photos when it arrives


----------



## beeauty

Dear authenticator can you please help me to authenticate it this scarf ? I picked it up at the thrift store for cheap today... Thank you so much for your help in advance

item name: Burbery
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: none
comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again have a GREAT WEEKEND AND ADVANCE MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## terite

intriganka2008 said:


> Dear Terite,
> 
> Could you tell me please if this Burberry scarf is authentic
> 
> Thank you!


Need to see each tag and label up close and in focus
t


----------



## terite

moonlightsky said:


> Thanks a ton Terite...greatly appreciate it!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

IzzySmi said:


> Thank you so much terite, I bought the scarf so i'll post more photos when it arrives


Ok!
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Dear authenticator can you please help me to authenticate it this scarf ? I picked it up at the thrift store for cheap today... Thank you so much for your help in advance
> 
> item name: Burbery
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: none
> comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again have a GREAT WEEKEND AND ADVANCE MERRY CHRISTMAS


OMG - good find. Genuine.
Value Village?
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> OMG - good find. Genuine.
> Value Village?
> t



Thank so so so much for helping .. ❤️ Yes I got the scarf at value Village earlier today ☺️ SOO happy it’s authentic .. ekkkk


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Thank so so so much for helping .. ❤️ Yes I got the scarf at value Village earlier today ☺️ SOO happy it’s authentic .. ekkkk


LOVE those THRIFT sale finds! I have found a few there myself!!
t


----------



## Susantn81

Hi @terite, hope all is well. Can you pls authenticate this coat for me pls? Thank you so much in advance. 

Item Name: burberry sandringham medium coat
Link : 
https://grailed.app.link/fp1qHuT2o2


----------



## IzzySmi

terite said:


> I like to see the pages of the content tag. Send photos when you get it - no red flags.
> t



Hi terite, the scarf has arrived now, I hope these photos are adequate. Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

Susantn81 said:


> Hi @terite, hope all is well. Can you pls authenticate this coat for me pls? Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Item Name: burberry sandringham medium coat
> Link :
> https://grailed.app.link/fp1qHuT2o2


I don't like those content tags.
t


----------



## terite

IzzySmi said:


> Hi terite, the scarf has arrived now, I hope these photos are adequate. Thank you very much!


All of these photos look good.
t


----------



## Susantn81

terite said:


> I don't like those content tags.
> t


Thank you, but do you think you need better photos of it? What do you think?


----------



## terite

Susantn81 said:


> Thank you, but do you think you need better photos of it? What do you think?


You can send more content tag photos if you want. The tags at the neck I know have been successfully faked - you can't go by those any more. 
t


----------



## IzzySmi

terite said:


> All of these photos look good.
> t



Thank you so much terite!


----------



## LVDSGNRBGS

Hi  @terite. I just received this Burberry scarf from what I thought was a legitimate site. However, it looks rough to me. I'm concerned about the blurry patten and the unevenness where the fringe meets the rest of the scarf. Does this look right to you? This is the second Burberry I've purchased as a gift. Unfortunately I don't have another to compare it to. It's the Giant Check Cashmere in Archive Beige.


----------



## terite

IzzySmi said:


> Thank you so much terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

LVDSGNRBGS said:


> Hi  @terite. I just received this Burberry scarf from what I thought was a legitimate site. However, it looks rough to me. I'm concerned about the blurry patten and the unevenness where the fringe meets the rest of the scarf. Does this look right to you? This is the second Burberry I've purchased as a gift. Unfortunately I don't have another to compare it to. It's the Giant Check Cashmere in Archive Beige.


I can't tell - I see what you mean about the fringe. You could send a close up of the back of the brown tag, the front of the inside white tag and the plastic piece and a photo of where the label is on the scarf. 
t


----------



## LVDSGNRBGS

@terite. Thank you so much for your reply. Attaching additional pictures. Let me know if I need to improve lighting or take some more. I can move to a brighter area if need be.


----------



## Ana_031

Howdy, @terite! 

I was looking for Burberry nova pink cashmere scarf for some time. Since it's not available in regular shops anymore, I found one on eBay and it would mean a lot to me if you could take a look and check whether it's genuine or fake. The price sounds too good to be true ($108, latest auction amount).


----------



## Ana_031

Conversation between the seller and me:
Hello! 

_I got few questions regarding the scarf.

1) Do you have its original box?
2) Where was it bought?
3) Which model is it exactly? I found similar/same online but they have blue labels on the scarf, which is weird cause this one has light creamy label.
4) Can you please send more photos, including other labels as well?
5) 100% original?

Thanks
____________

Hi,
Thank you for your interest in this scarf. I am not able to provide the evidence you have understandably requested. It is part of an estate that I am dealing with but we have not come across any receipts, boxes. The previous owner would have no need to own fake items and in line with the quality of her other personal effects we believe it to be genuine. There are no other labels other than the one on the photo’s. 
Sorry I can not be more helpful. 
Kind Regards_


----------



## cncm

Hi,

Would you be able to let me know if this bag is authentic?

Item name: Nova Check Shopper Tote
Item number: 416046
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-patent-trim-nova-check-shopper-tote-nickel-416046

I know Fashionphile is generally a reputable seller, but it makes me nervous that the checks don't line up at all at the seams in the bag. I'm not sure if they're supposed to, like for LV? 

THANK YOU!


----------



## terite

LVDSGNRBGS said:


> @terite. Thank you so much for your reply. Attaching additional pictures. Let me know if I need to improve lighting or take some more. I can move to a brighter area if need be.


I can't see anything amiss. Everything shown looks good/right. These are the new scarves - does it feel like a luxurious well made item? 
t


----------



## terite

Ana_031 said:


> Howdy, @terite!
> 
> I was looking for Burberry nova pink cashmere scarf for some time. Since it's not available in regular shops anymore, I found one on eBay and it would mean a lot to me if you could take a look and check whether it's genuine or fake. The price sounds too good to be true ($108, latest auction amount).


Do you have the scarf? The scarf looks good. I was expecting a Made in Scotland tag to be on it - not this older style of tag. Does it feel like cashmere?
Do you have the ebay link?
t


----------



## terite

cncm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you be able to let me know if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Item name: Nova Check Shopper Tote
> Item number: 416046
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-patent-trim-nova-check-shopper-tote-nickel-416046
> 
> I know Fashionphile is generally a reputable seller, but it makes me nervous that the checks don't line up at all at the seams in the bag. I'm not sure if they're supposed to, like for LV?
> 
> THANK YOU!


Authentic.
Always feel free to check here first.
t


----------



## Ana_031

Than


terite said:


> Do you have the scarf? The scarf looks good. I was expecting a Made in Scotland tag to be on it - not this older style of tag. Does it feel like cashmere?
> Do you have the ebay link?


Thanks for the answer, @terite.  I'm bidding for it but I would definitely would like to check on it with a professional as yourself before buying.

I've nevern owned a cashmere scarf before.

The link is here:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Bu...rown-Cashmere-Long-Scarf-Tassels/264560538078


----------



## intriganka2008

Dear Terite,

Could you tell me please if this Burberry scarf (rose pink) is authentic

Thank you!


----------



## Ana_031

Ana_031 said:


> Thanks for the answer, @terite.  I'm bidding for it but I would definitely would like to check on it with a professional as yourself before buying.
> 
> I've nevern owned a cashmere scarf before.
> 
> The link is here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Bu...rown-Cashmere-Long-Scarf-Tassels/264560538078


@terite, I won the bid.  Can you still check on the item since the bidding has finished or it's not showing to you?

In general, do you think all is good with the scarf? Do you know when they stopped old labels and introduced the blue ones? From what I know, this particular scarf color is not one of the recent ones.


----------



## aloajc

Hi, authenticators I want to buy a trench coat online but I would like to know if you could help me by telling me if it’s an original piece or not.

Thanks.


----------



## LVDSGNRBGS

terite said:


> I can't see anything amiss. Everything shown looks good/right. These are the new scarves - does it feel like a luxurious well made item?
> t



It does feel as it should. My only concerns were the issues around the fringe and the blurryness as I had read that mentioned as a possible indicator of a fake. I did get a chance to compare it to the one I bought last year and the feel and look is similar, though I think the area around the fringe from the original was more even as I would have expected. Should I be concerned about that or is that something I should expect from an item like this? Thank you!


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> LOVE those THRIFT sale finds! I have found a few there myself!!
> t



Yes me also  I found few myself with your help authenticating of course ❤️ Thank you thank you for always helping ... have a Great Monday and awesome week


----------



## terite

Ana_031 said:


> Than
> 
> Thanks for the answer, @terite.  I'm bidding for it bit I would definitely would like to check on it with a professional as yourself before buying.
> 
> I've nevern own a cashmere scarf before.
> 
> The link is here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Bu...rown-Cashmere-Long-Scarf-Tassels/264560538078


She doesn't list any other Burberry -


intriganka2008 said:


> Dear Terite,
> 
> Could you tell me please if this Burberry scarf (rose pink) is authentic
> 
> Thank you!


need to see the scarf laid out flat - need to see all 4 pages of the content tag - and a closer shot of the tag
t


----------



## terite

Ana_031 said:


> @terite, I won the bid.  Can you still check on the item since the bidding has finished or it's not showing to you?
> 
> In general, do you think all is good with the scarf? Do you know when they stopped old labels and introduced the blue ones? From what I know, this particular scarf color is not one of the recent ones.


The blue ones are older than the one shown. Then the one shown, and now a a few newer ones after this one.
You can tell by the size of the check that this is a (newer) scarf - newer than blue labels.
t


----------



## terite

aloajc said:


> Hi, authenticators I want to buy a trench coat online but I would like to know if you could help me by telling me if it’s an original piece or not.
> 
> Thanks.


need to see the content tags, back of the neck.
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Yes me also  I found few myself with your help authenticating of course ❤️ Thank you thank you for always helping ... have a Great Monday and awesome week


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

LVDSGNRBGS said:


> It does feel as it should. My only concerns were the issues around the fringe and the blurryness as I had read that mentioned as a possible indicator of a fake. I did get a chance to compare it to the one I bought last year and the feel and look is similar, though I think the area around the fringe from the original was more even as I would have expected. Should I be concerned about that or is that something I should expect from an item like this? Thank you!


Things change with each release. Why not go into Burberry and look at the fringe on the same scarf.
t


----------



## dombrennan10

Hi, Authenticators can you take a look at the scarf attached and let me know if this is a genuine piece.

Any help is greatly appreciated!
DB


----------



## Ana_031

terite said:


> The blue ones are older than the one shown. Then the one shown, and now a a few newer ones after this one.
> You can tell by the size of the check that this is a (newer) scarf - newer than blue labels.
> t


Thanks again, @terite. All in all, would you say that is a genuine Burberry scarf?

I asked the seller more about the scarf and its previous owner, she said it belonged to her late godmother who was very wealthy so she can't imagine her wearing anything but genuine stuff.


----------



## Marusha

Hello,

Could somebody please tell me if this two scarfs are Real? Thank you in advance


----------



## aloajc

terite said:


> need to see the content tags, back of the neck.
> t


I’ve got a couple extra pictures I don’t know if any can help.


----------



## intriganka2008

need to see the scarf laid out flat - need to see all 4 pages of the content tag - and a closer shot of the tag
t[/QUOTE]

I was expecting that here is not enough info to say genuine or not. Unfortunately, my seller refused to provide any more pictures and cancelled my bid. I guess it is fake. Having googled for this cashmere model and looks like originally it has tassels and a bit different pattern.


----------



## intriganka2008

Dear Terite,

Could you tell me please if this Burberry coat is authentic?

Thank you!


----------



## terite

dombrennan10 said:


> Hi, Authenticators can you take a look at the scarf attached and let me know if this is a genuine piece.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!
> DB


Looks wrong to me
t


----------



## terite

intriganka2008 said:


> need to see the scarf laid out flat - need to see all 4 pages of the content tag - and a closer shot of the tag
> t



I was expecting that here is not enough info to say genuine or not. Unfortunately, my seller refused to provide any more pictures and cancelled my bid. I guess it is fake. Having googled for this cashmere model and looks like originally it has tassels and a bit different pattern.[/QUOTE]
Good job researching. Another one will come along in no time.
t


----------



## terite

Ana_031 said:


> Thanks again, @terite. All in all, would you say that is a genuine Burberry scarf?
> 
> I asked the seller more about the scarf and its previous owner, she said it belonged to her late godmother who was very wealthy so she can't imagine her wearing anything but genuine stuff.


Nothing obviously wrong with it - did you win the auction.
t


----------



## terite

intriganka2008 said:


> Dear Terite,
> 
> Could you tell me please if this Burberry coat is authentic?
> 
> Thank you!


Send a better shot of the zipper. Send all pages of the content tag, lying flat, right way up, closer in
t


----------



## intriganka2008

terite said:


> Send a better shot of the zipper. Send all pages of the content tag, lying flat, right way up, closer in
> t


Here is it


----------



## terite

intriganka2008 said:


> Here is it


Blue Jacket
Everything looks good.
t


----------



## intriganka2008

terite said:


> Blue Jacket
> Everything looks good.
> t


Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## aloajc

Hi authenticators, I would like to know if you could help me to find out if this is a genuine trench?

Thanks


----------



## terite

intriganka2008 said:


> Thank you very much for your help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

aloajc said:


> Hi authenticators, I would like to know if you could help me to find out if this is a genuine trench?
> 
> Thanks


Need to see all pages of the content tag, button, back of collar.
t


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticators..
Can you plz take a look at this one.
Thanking you kindly


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators..
> Can you plz take a look at this one.
> Thanking you kindly


Send a closeup photo of one of the knights
t


----------



## Noraz

Hi again..


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi again..


Everything looks good.
t


----------



## jacico

Happy holidays, terite  When you have a moment, would you kindly take a look at this men’s sweater for me? I could only find the one care tag. Thank you, in advance!


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Happy holidays, terite  When you have a moment, would you kindly take a look at this men’s sweater for me? I could only find the one care tag. Thank you, in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620599
> View attachment 4620600
> View attachment 4620601
> View attachment 4620602
> View attachment 4620603
> View attachment 4620604
> View attachment 4620605
> View attachment 4620606


Genuine
t


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



Thanks so much! Appreciate your time.


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Thanks so much! Appreciate your time.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Madeleenify

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## Madeleenify

Hello.

Can you authenticate this Burberry trench coat, please?

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry trench coat, probably Kensington or another classic style.
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post) https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=163650553
Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links). I have added two more photos, which the seller provided for me when asked.


----------



## terite

Madeleenify said:


> Hello.
> 
> Can you authenticate this Burberry trench coat, please?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry trench coat, probably Kensington or another classic style.
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post) https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=163650553
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links). I have added two more photos, which the seller provided for me when asked.


Need to see all pages of the content tag, button, coat lying open, back of the collar.
t


----------



## hsinaling

Hello Authenticators,

I purchased this cashmere scarf at an online retailer. The tags are different than my other Burberry cashmere scarves so I’m questioning its authenticity. can you please authenticate? Thanks so much!


----------



## Noraz

Really appreciate . Thank you so much. 
Happy holidays!


terite said:


> Everything looks good.
> t


----------



## kaznpops

Good morning, I have never posted on this thread so really hope I get it right and thank you in advance for your help 
Please could you take a look to see if this looks authentic:
item number: 223799089459
style: Kensington short trench
link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
I have attached some additional photos too - many thanks.
There is no UK size on coat only 46 as per label but not sure if this it EU or IT size, your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## terite

hsinaling said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> I purchased this cashmere scarf at an online retailer. The tags are different than my other Burberry cashmere scarves so I’m questioning its authenticity. can you please authenticate? Thanks so much!


the labels look like the new ones. The scarf looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Really appreciate . Thank you so much.
> Happy holidays!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

kaznpops said:


> Good morning, I have never posted on this thread so really hope I get it right and thank you in advance for your help
> Please could you take a look to see if this looks authentic:
> item number: 223799089459
> style: Kensington short trench
> link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-trench-coat-Kensington-Short-UK-14/223799089459?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> I have attached some additional photos too - many thanks.
> There is no UK size on coat only 46 as per label but not sure if this it EU or IT size, your help is very much appreciated.


Looks good
t


----------



## hsinaling

terite said:


> the labels look like the new ones. The scarf looks good.
> t


Thanks so much, terite! I can now breathe a sigh of relief. Happy Holidays!


----------



## kaznpops

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you so much - Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Madeleenify

terite said:


> Need to see all pages of the content tag, button, coat lying open, back of the collar.
> t


----------



## Madeleenify

Thank you! I will post two more here


----------



## terite

hsinaling said:


> Thanks so much, terite! I can now breathe a sigh of relief. Happy Holidays!


You are welcome!
Happy Holidays.
t


----------



## terite

kaznpops said:


> Thank you so much - Happy Holidays!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

These photos look good.
t


----------



## terite

Madeleenify said:


> Thank you! I will post two more here


Looks good
t


----------



## the_wendy_house

Merry Christmas!

Please can someone take a look at this for me? It says no care label. 

Name: BURBERRY LACE & HOUSE CHECK PRINT WOOL SCARF SCARVES SHAWL STOLE £395 $450 
Item: 133277429020
Seller: rosegoldstella
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/133277429020

Many thanks in advance!

-Wendy


----------



## BaguetteLove

Hi! 
I have two vintage 70s Burberry coats 'made in spain' that I would love your opinion on.

Item Name : Burberry beige and blue trench 
Photos:


----------



## BaguetteLove

BaguetteLove said:


> Hi!
> I have two vintage 70s Burberry coats 'made in spain' that I would love your opinion on.
> 
> Item Name : Burberry beige and blue trench
> Photos:


More pictures  beige coat


----------



## BaguetteLove

BaguetteLove said:


> More pictures  beige coat


Blue one


----------



## the_wendy_house

Sorry, one more scarf please...

Name: Burberry Scarf Cashmere 
Item: 283686156418
Seller: juu20
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283686156418

Thank you!


----------



## Vassal

Hello everybody! I just purchased the manor bag second hand. Could you please authenticate it? Thanks in advance, happy holidays!


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Please can someone take a look at this for me? It says no care label.
> 
> Name: BURBERRY LACE & HOUSE CHECK PRINT WOOL SCARF SCARVES SHAWL STOLE £395 $450
> Item: 133277429020
> Seller: rosegoldstella
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/133277429020
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> -Wendy


Are there any content tags? 
t


----------



## terite

BaguetteLove said:


> Hi!
> I have two vintage 70s Burberry coats 'made in spain' that I would love your opinion on.
> 
> Item Name : Burberry beige and blue trench
> Photos:


Authentic 
t


----------



## terite

BaguetteLove said:


> Blue one


Both coats look good - vintage - genuine
t


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> Sorry, one more scarf please...
> 
> Name: Burberry Scarf Cashmere
> Item: 283686156418
> Seller: juu20
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283686156418
> 
> Thank you!


Fake  - please report that
t


----------



## terite

Vassal said:


> Hello everybody! I just purchased the manor bag second hand. Could you please authenticate it? Thanks in advance, happy holidays!
> 
> View attachment 4623800
> View attachment 4623801
> View attachment 4623802
> View attachment 4623803
> View attachment 4623805
> View attachment 4623806
> View attachment 4623807
> View attachment 4623808
> View attachment 4623809


Manor bag looks good
t


----------



## Vassal

Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## the_wendy_house

terite said:


> Fake  - please report that
> t



Thanks so much Terite- have done. 
Seasons greetings!


----------



## the_wendy_house

terite said:


> Are there any content tags?
> t



Nothing else apparently. I’ll leave it, thank you.


----------



## kryskrysesco

Burberry Scarf. I don’t know the official color. please authenticate it for me whenever you have the time. thank you!


----------



## terite

Vassal said:


> Thanks a lot!!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> Thanks so much Terite- have done.
> Seasons greetings!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> Nothing else apparently. I’ll leave it, thank you.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

kryskrysesco said:


> Burberry Scarf. I don’t know the official color. please authenticate it for me whenever you have the time. thank you!
> View attachment 4625161
> View attachment 4625162


Authentic
t


----------



## kryskrysesco

terite said:


> Authentic
> t



Thank you!


----------



## terite

kryskrysesco said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Enotita

I bought this men trench coat but there is no care tag inside. I’m not sure if it is authentic. Could you please help me? Thank you. 
Item Name: Burberry Chelsea Heritage trench coat men 
Item Number: 24725372
Seller ID: Sandra Cruz
Link: http://trsy.co/24725372


----------



## Enotita

Enotita said:


> I bought this men trench coat but there is no care tag inside. I’m not sure if it is authentic. Could you please help me? Thank you.
> Item Name: Burberry Chelsea Heritage trench coat men
> Item Number: 24725372
> Seller ID: Sandra Cruz
> Link: http://trsy.co/24725372


I was able to find the care tag. But i dont see The Chelsea says anywhere so I’m still a bit concerned. The seller said it was purchased this year 2019. Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticators...
Can you plz take a look at this.
Thanking you kindly


----------



## terite

Enotita said:


> I bought this men trench coat but there is no care tag inside. I’m not sure if it is authentic. Could you please help me? Thank you.
> Item Name: Burberry Chelsea Heritage trench coat men
> Item Number: 24725372
> Seller ID: Sandra Cruz
> Link: http://trsy.co/24725372


Everything shown looks good - I see that all the sizes match - not sure that this would be from 2019 though - looks older than that - also there is no Burberry London in 2109 I am surprised to see that tag there.
t


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators...
> Can you plz take a look at this.
> Thanking you kindly


There should be some tags in the pocket - check for those and send photos. Also find a Made in Italy stamp.
t


----------



## Enotita

terite said:


> Everything shown looks good - I see that all the sizes match - not sure that this would be from 2019 though - looks older than that - also there is no Burberry London in 2109 I am surprised to see that tag there.
> t


Thank you so much for getting back to me so quickly! I’m not too concerned about the year. Just want to make sure it is authentic because I’m not sure why it is not saying “The Chelsea” on the coat, but only on the paper tag. Do you think only the new style shows the coat style on the coat? Thank you and happy holidays!


----------



## Noraz

terite said:


> There should be some tags in the pocket - check for those and send photos. Also find a Made in Italy stamp.
> t


Thank you.. have asked seller for those


----------



## PorryNaw

Hi Authenticators,
Could you please to help take a look on this bag? Just only tag name as Burberry with no code and stamp!


----------



## Noraz

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators...
> Can you plz take a look at this.
> Thanking you kindly


Hi authenticators..
Here is the label pic. Plz take a look. Really appreciate your time. Thanking you kindly


----------



## the_wendy_house

Evening,

Please can I get an opinion on the following:

Item: FAB BURBERRY 100% CASHMERE EXPLODED GIANT NOVA CHECK WRAP CAPE SCARF SOFT SHAWL
Listing: 254466646677
Seller: rebellettes2013
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254466646677

Thank you in advance!

-W


----------



## terite

Enotita said:


> Thank you so much for getting back to me so quickly! I’m not too concerned about the year. Just want to make sure it is authentic because I’m not sure why it is not saying “The Chelsea” on the coat, but only on the paper tag. Do you think only the new style shows the coat style on the coat? Thank you and happy holidays!


I think that the coats sytle/name was NOT always displayed as it is on the new and newer coats.
t


----------



## terite

PorryNaw said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> Could you please to help take a look on this bag? Just only tag name as Burberry with no code and stamp!


There were bags made in Japan with a license a while back - not burberry as we know it - but technically not fake. Cant say for sure with what I have seen. I think they are totally different from the high quality bags Made in Italy or elsewhere bags of the same era. 
With no other tags, no made in tag - you don't have much to go on. Some people sell these for high prices, and that is too bad because their design/quality do not compare.
t


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators..
> Here is the label pic. Plz take a look. Really appreciate your time. Thanking you kindly


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> Evening,
> 
> Please can I get an opinion on the following:
> 
> Item: FAB BURBERRY 100% CASHMERE EXPLODED GIANT NOVA CHECK WRAP CAPE SCARF SOFT SHAWL
> Listing: 254466646677
> Seller: rebellettes2013
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254466646677
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> -W


Fake - please report that
t


----------



## the_wendy_house

terite said:


> Fake - please report that
> t



Thanks Terite, will do. It seems I have the worst choice in scarves!


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> Thanks Terite, will do. It seems I have the worst choice in scarves!


You are welcome.t


----------



## Enotita

terite said:


> I think that the coats sytle/name was NOT always displayed as it is on the new and newer coats.
> t


Maybe the seller is a resale. I feel relieved that you didn’t see anything wrong and it is authentic! I will keep the coat. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Bela0822

hi, please help me to authenticate my burberry wallet, on the snap button engraved "Euci-JP Italy", the embossing inside the wallet "Burberry London" in silver & Made in Italy, fabric inside printed "Burberry" All Over it, thank-you


----------



## terite

Enotita said:


> Maybe the seller is a resale. I feel relieved that you didn’t see anything wrong and it is authentic! I will keep the coat. Thank you for your time.


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Bela0822 said:


> View attachment 4627005
> 
> hi, please help me to authenticate my burberry wallet, on the snap button engraved "Euci-JP Italy", the embossing inside the wallet "Burberry London" in silver & Made in Italy, fabric inside printed "Burberry" All Over it, thank-you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627000
> View attachment 4627000
> View attachment 4627001
> View attachment 4627002
> View attachment 4627003


Send photos of the interior lining up close, and clear close photos of stamps and snaps- look for a serial number in the card slots
t


----------



## loveric18

Hello help me authenticate this burberry bag.


----------



## Enotita

Hello, I bought this scarf but it came without the care tag so I’m not sure if it is authentic. Could you please help me? Thank you so much!
Item: Burberry classic check cashmere scarf
Seller: Katiehecker
Link: https://posh.mk/gfLa2Lb4V2


----------



## PorryNaw

terite said:


> There were bags made in Japan with a license a while back - not burberry as we know it - but technically not fake. Cant say for sure with what I have seen. I think they are totally different from the high quality bags Made in Italy or elsewhere bags of the same era.
> With no other tags, no made in tag - you don't have much to go on. Some people sell these for high prices, and that is too bad because their design/quality do not compare.
> t


Thank you so much.. yeah as I see the quality is not like the other bags which I've seen before!....and as you said people takes advantage to sell them as hight price like high quality burberry!!


----------



## loveric18

Item name: Burberry Nova Check Bowler Speedy handbag
Item Number:  1-03-1
Seller : just my friend
Link:https://m.facebook.com/esr.lacoleccion.3/posts/pcb.146654560107915/?photo_id=146652390108132&mds=/photos/viewer/?photoset_token=pcb.146654560107915&photo=146652390108132&profileid=100000913197389&source=49&refid=17&_ft_=mf_story_key.146654560107915%3Atop_level_post_id.146654560107915%3Atl_objid.146654560107915%3Acontent_owner_id_new.100042901161596%3Athrowback_story_fbid.146654560107915%3Aphoto_id.146652390108132%3Astory_location.4%3Astory_attachment_style.group_sell_product_item%3Athid.100042901161596%3A306061129499414%3A2%3A0%3A1580543999%3A-7283667114820737322&__tn__=EH-R&cached_data=false&ftid=&mdp=1&mdf=1


----------



## digsus

Hi!
Could you please help me authenticate this Burberry bag?
Unfortunately the tag is missing... Looks like leather and nylon.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticators..
Can you plz look at this scarf.
Thanking you kindly


----------



## hoppingbunny

Hi terite,

I just got this Sandringham. Can you take a look? Thanks so much! And Happy New Year!


----------



## Sakhi

Hi.. 
New to burberry. Can you plz check this. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## the_wendy_house

Evening Terite,

Please can I get an opinion on this scarf:

Name: BURBERRY soft cashmere wrap shawl large scarf nova check lightweight designer
Item: 303432050286
Seller: rebelsandribbons
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/303432050286

Many thanks,

-Wendy


----------



## the_wendy_house

Sorry, it won't let me edit my previous post for some reason but it looks like the scarf has been re-posted as follows now:

Name: BURBERRY soft cashmere wrap shawl large scarf nova check lightweight designer
Item: 293410556558
Seller: rebelsandribbons
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F293410556558

Apologies for the inconvenience. 

Thanks,

-Wendy


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticators.. 
I found something on a reselling site.. but before making a bid I would like your good self to have a look. Thanking you  and always appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## Petitee

Hi,
I would be grateful if anyone could authenticate this coat from Burberry’s.
The photos are attached.


----------



## Sakhi

Hi, can you please autheticate this bag


----------



## aloajc

Hi, authenticators I’ve got some other pictures of the trench hope you can help me out.



aloajc said:


> Hi authenticators, I would like to know if you could help me to find out if this is a genuine trench?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Kdelsog

Hello, can someone help with this scarf? There is only one tag on it. Thanks!


----------



## Kdelsog

Kdelsog said:


> Hello, can someone help with this scarf? There is only one tag on it. Thanks!


----------



## Mafa

Hi.☺️  As of right now the seller only provided two pictures of the scarf. Hopefully someone can help me regardless.


----------



## Petitee

Hi, I do not want to bother but the person that want to sell this coat is waiting for me... could somebody help please. Many many thanks. 


Petitee said:


> Hi,
> I would be grateful if anyone could authenticate this coat from Burberry’s.
> The photos are attached.


the price


----------



## oskar23

I hope this will help some of the unfortunate buyers. Namely the tag with product numbers. Mine says:
M:KEEGAN:ABOPU:4260K
ORDER No   4500432025
ARTICLE   3983620 1007
COLOUR
SIZE/FIT
[and then over the barcode:] 2457485
[below:] 504545914767673

Now if you google any of those numbers, a whole lot of different items appear. Shirts, scarves. Some on Turkish sites. I include some as screenshots below. My guess is they are made in some Turkish bootleg factory and they don't even care to produce different tags.

My item is a "The sandringham" trenchcoat. I find the craftsmanship sloppy. The MADE IN ENGLAND label is awkwardly diagonal. The check doesn't match in the middle sew. The material on the buckle does not seem leather. Generally the material's touch is 100% artificial and it has a glossy, too glossy look. There is some lining coming out (yeah...). Well, I took a foolish risk buying from some ebay seller in the Balkans. Not so surprised with the result. By the way, it was sent from Turkey. 

If someone has better judgment, please confirm or deny my guesses


----------



## kryskrysesco

hello i just bought this scarf off of ebay. could someone authenticate this for me please?


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi terite, would you be so kind as to authenticate this coat for me please. Thank you!

Item Name: Burberry Cream Women’s coat Size 6
Item Number: 254472598755
Seller: 09hanni26
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Cream-Women-s-coat-Size-6/254472598755

Thank you again!


----------



## magghue

Hello I recently got this jacket as a gift and would like to know if it’s authentic? Thank you


----------



## Jackiepr

Hi, could someone please give an opinion for this? Friend found at secondhand store. Having trouble finding model online, which leads us to be doubtful


----------



## kaznpops

Good afternoon,
Please could you assist authentication of this eBay listing:
Seller: noyan2017
Item: Burberry Kensington 
Item no: 264576633448
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264576633448?ul_noapp=true
I have also attached additional photographs.
Many thanks as always.


----------



## Divinee

Hey guys! I bought a wallet. Would anyone be able to verify this is authentic?


----------



## nylund

Burberry GF London Blue Label (Made in China)
If you could, I would appreciate your opinion on whether this bag is authentic?  It was given to me after working. And I'm not too informed on name brand items. 
	

		
			
		

		
	















	

		
			
		

		
	
 ,


----------



## JennyNLee

Hi. I would highly appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate this bag.

Item Name: Burberry *rare* vintage Kelly Mini (according to the seller)
Seller ID: preloveluxe_ct 
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/burberry...416950&t-referrer_request_id=67iRh72UGYHt51DF

Thank you.


----------



## terite

JennyNLee said:


> Hi. I would highly appreciate it if someone can help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry *rare* vintage Kelly Mini (according to the seller)
> Seller ID: preloveluxe_ct
> Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/burberry...416950&t-referrer_request_id=67iRh72UGYHt51DF
> 
> Thank you.


Would need to see the interior tag.
t


----------



## terite

Petitee said:


> Hi,
> I would be grateful if anyone could authenticate this coat from Burberry’s.
> The photos are attached.


Authentic - vintage
t


----------



## terite

Sakhi said:


> Hi, can you please autheticate this bag


Send a photo of the back of that sewn on tag, and a photo of the inside of the bag.
t


----------



## terite

loveric18 said:


> Hello help me authenticate this burberry bag.



Authentic nova check bag.
t


----------



## terite

Enotita said:


> Hello, I bought this scarf but it came without the care tag so I’m not sure if it is authentic. Could you please help me? Thank you so much!
> Item: Burberry classic check cashmere scarf
> Seller: Katiehecker
> Link: https://posh.mk/gfLa2Lb4V2


This scarf predates that care tag.
A


digsus said:


> Hi!
> Could you please help me authenticate this Burberry bag?
> Unfortunately the tag is missing... Looks like leather and nylon.
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4629539
> View attachment 4629540
> View attachment 4629541
> View attachment 4629542
> View attachment 4629544
> View attachment 4629543



Authentic vintage shopper
t


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators..
> Can you plz look at this scarf.
> Thanking you kindly


FAKE scarf
t


----------



## terite

hoppingbunny said:


> View attachment 4629995
> View attachment 4629997
> View attachment 4630003
> View attachment 4630004
> View attachment 4630005
> View attachment 4630006
> View attachment 4630007
> View attachment 4630008
> View attachment 4630009
> View attachment 4630010
> View attachment 4630011
> 
> 
> Hi terite,
> 
> I just got this Sandringham. Can you take a look? Thanks so much! And Happy New Year!


Send clear/close photos of all the care tags.
t


----------



## terite

Sakhi said:


> Hi..
> New to burberry. Can you plz check this.
> Thank you in advance.


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> Evening Terite,
> 
> Please can I get an opinion on this scarf:
> 
> Name: BURBERRY soft cashmere wrap shawl large scarf nova check lightweight designer
> Item: 303432050286
> Seller: rebelsandribbons
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/303432050286
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> -Wendy



Fake - t


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> Sorry, it won't let me edit my previous post for some reason but it looks like the scarf has been re-posted as follows now:
> 
> Name: BURBERRY soft cashmere wrap shawl large scarf nova check lightweight designer
> Item: 293410556558
> Seller: rebelsandribbons
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F293410556558
> 
> Apologies for the inconvenience.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Wendy


Fake
t


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators..
> I found something on a reselling site.. but before making a bid I would like your good self to have a look. Thanking you  and always appreciate your time and effort.


Let's see the other side of that tag or the tags in the pocket.
t


----------



## terite

Petitee said:


> Hi,
> I would be grateful if anyone could authenticate this coat from Burberry’s.
> The photos are attached.


Authentic - vintage
t


----------



## terite

Kdelsog said:


> View attachment 4634547


Authentic old tag - send a photo of the actual scarf.
t


----------



## terite

Petitee said:


> Hi, I do not want to bother but the person that want to sell this coat is waiting for me... could somebody help please. Many many thanks.
> 
> the price


I hope I commented on it already.
t


----------



## terite

oskar23 said:


> I hope this will help some of the unfortunate buyers. Namely the tag with product numbers. Mine says:
> M:KEEGAN:ABOPU:4260K
> ORDER No   4500432025
> ARTICLE   3983620 1007
> COLOUR
> SIZE/FIT
> [and then over the barcode:] 2457485
> [below:] 504545914767673
> 
> Now if you google any of those numbers, a whole lot of different items appear. Shirts, scarves. Some on Turkish sites. I include some as screenshots below. My guess is they are made in some Turkish bootleg factory and they don't even care to produce different tags.
> 
> My item is a "The sandringham" trenchcoat. I find the craftsmanship sloppy. The MADE IN ENGLAND label is awkwardly diagonal. The check doesn't match in the middle sew. The material on the buckle does not seem leather. Generally the material's touch is 100% artificial and it has a glossy, too glossy look. There is some lining coming out (yeah...). Well, I took a foolish risk buying from some ebay seller in the Balkans. Not so surprised with the result. By the way, it was sent from Turkey.
> I like to see the content tags - looks wrong so far.
> Scarf shown below your other photos is fake.
> t
> You CAN Always return it on ebay - item not as described.


----------



## terite

kryskrysesco said:


> hello i just bought this scarf off of ebay. could someone authenticate this for me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636402
> View attachment 4636403
> View attachment 4636404


It is fake - return it - report it
t


----------



## terite

IzzySmi said:


> Hi terite, would you be so kind as to authenticate this coat for me please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Cream Women’s coat Size 6
> Item Number: 254472598755
> Seller: 09hanni26
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Cream-Women-s-coat-Size-6/254472598755
> 
> Thank you again!


Looks good - older coat
t


----------



## terite

magghue said:


> Hello I recently got this jacket as a gift and would like to know if it’s authentic? Thank you


Looks wrong - any other tags on the inside?
t


----------



## terite

Jackiepr said:


> Hi, could someone please give an opinion for this? Friend found at secondhand store. Having trouble finding model online, which leads us to be doubtful
> View attachment 4637316


Fake
t


----------



## terite

kaznpops said:


> Good afternoon,
> Please could you assist authentication of this eBay listing:
> Seller: noyan2017
> Item: Burberry Kensington
> Item no: 264576633448
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264576633448?ul_noapp=true
> I have also attached additional photographs.
> Many thanks as always.


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Divinee said:


> Hey guys! I bought a wallet. Would anyone be able to verify this is authentic?


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

nylund said:


> Burberry GF London Blue Label (Made in China)
> If you could, I would appreciate your opinion on whether this bag is authentic?  It was given to me after working. And I'm not too informed on name brand items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638056
> View attachment 4638049
> View attachment 4638050
> View attachment 4638051
> View attachment 4638052
> View attachment 4638053
> View attachment 4638054
> View attachment 4638055
> View attachment 4638056
> View attachment 4638049
> View attachment 4638049
> View attachment 4638065
> View attachment 4638066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


Fake - sorry - that's not a nice gift. 
t


----------



## terite

Enotita said:


> Hello, I bought this scarf but it came without the care tag so I’m not sure if it is authentic. Could you please help me? Thank you so much!
> Item: Burberry classic check cashmere scarf
> Seller: Katiehecker
> Link: https://posh.mk/gfLa2Lb4V2


This scarf predates the care tag.
Authentic
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone - please let me know. 
I do not ignore posts - let me know if your post was missed.
t


----------



## hoppingbunny

terite said:


> Send clear/close photos of all the care tags.
> t



Thank you so much terite! Here are more pictures of the tags.


----------



## kaznpops

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## terite

hoppingbunny said:


> Thank you so much terite! Here are more pictures of the tags.
> 
> View attachment 4639321
> View attachment 4639322
> View attachment 4639323
> View attachment 4639324
> View attachment 4639325
> View attachment 4639326
> View attachment 4639327


All these photos look perfect.
t


----------



## terite

kaznpops said:


> Thank you so much for your time.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## hoppingbunny

terite said:


> All these photos look perfect.
> t


Thank you terite, much appreciated!


----------



## Mafa

terite said:


> If I have missed anyone - please let me know.
> I do not ignore posts - let me know if your post was missed.
> t


Looks like you missed mine. Could you check it again whenever you have time? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## nathart

Hi, I'm wondering if you could please authenticate this bag? These were the pictures I received from the seller.


----------



## terite

hoppingbunny said:


> Thank you terite, much appreciated!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Mafa said:


> Looks like you missed mine. Could you check it again whenever you have time? I would really appreciate it.


Would need to see photos of the content tag and main label up close/clear.
t


----------



## terite

nathart said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if you could please authenticate this bag? These were the pictures I received from the seller.
> 
> View attachment 4640044
> View attachment 4640045
> View attachment 4640046


That is a fake one.
t


----------



## IzzySmi

terite said:


> Looks good - older coat
> t



Thank you very much terite!


----------



## dmneml

Hi, help me please to legit check


----------



## nathart

terite said:


> That is a fake one.
> t


Thank you Terite! Person said it was real but I had my doubts. Thanks for confirming!!


----------



## terite

IzzySmi said:


> Thank you very much terite!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

nathart said:


> Thank you Terite! Person said it was real but I had my doubts. Thanks for confirming!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

dmneml said:


> Hi, help me please to legit check


legit
t


----------



## dmneml

terite said:


> legit
> t


Thx my dear


----------



## terite

dmneml said:


> Thx my dear


You are welcome
t


----------



## Noraz

terite said:


> Let's see the other side of that tag or the tags in the pocket.
> t


----------



## Noraz

terite said:


> Let's see the other side of that tag or the tags in the pocket.
> t


----------



## aloajc

Hope you could help me out with this one.



aloajc said:


> Hi, authenticators I’ve got some other pictures of the trench hope you can help me out.


----------



## Pursenewbie91

I bought a Burberry purse through eBay and I'm worried it is a fake. Please help

I see no serial numbers or tags (not sure if they've been taken off)

I paid $150. Did I overpay?


----------



## terite

Burberry Prorsum bag with metal studs:

Authentic
t


----------



## terite

aloajc said:


> Hope you could help me out with this one.


Need to see all pages of the content tag, right side up - in close
t


----------



## terite

aloajc said:


> Hope you could help me out with this one.


Send photos of all pages of the content tags, right side up.
t


----------



## aloajc

I’ve got this ones from the seller I coold ask for more if needed.


terite said:


> Send photos of all pages of the content tags, right side up.
> t


----------



## magghue

terite said:


> Looks wrong - any other tags on the inside?
> t


No, just the tag I posted


----------



## JennyNLee

terite said:


> Would need to see the interior tag.
> t



Thanks for replying. Here’s the picture if the interior tag sent by seller.


----------



## terite

aloajc said:


> I’ve got this ones from the seller I coold ask for more if needed.


Yes - need to see all pages of the content tags.
t


----------



## terite

magghue said:


> No, just the tag I posted


Yes, looks odd to me.
t


----------



## terite

JennyNLee said:


> Thanks for replying. Here’s the picture if the interior tag sent by seller.
> View attachment 4641900


Looks good - it would have come with a blue bag - not that beige flannel one though.

t


----------



## the_wendy_house

terite said:


> Fake
> t



Thanks Terite!


----------



## terite

the_wendy_house said:


> Thanks Terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Renecshoes

Hi everyone, this is my first time posting here, I hope I didn't miss any rules, here's a coat I'm looking into and would like to make sure it's authentic.

Thank you for your help 

Item Name:Vtg. BURBERRY(S) LONDON Olive Khaki DB Trench Coat Removable Collar & Liner 40 R
Item Number:174133385482
Seller ID: Premier_vintage
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174133385482


----------



## sun2ooi

I got this scarf from my friend.  Is this fake?


----------



## terite

Renecshoes said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time posting here, I hope I didn't miss any rules, here's a coat I'm looking into and would like to make sure it's authentic.
> 
> Thank you for your help
> 
> Item Name:Vtg. BURBERRY(S) LONDON Olive Khaki DB Trench Coat Removable Collar & Liner 40 R
> Item Number:174133385482
> Seller ID: Premier_vintage
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/174133385482


They should post a closer/clear photo of the tag at the neck and the content tag AND a photo of the tags on the coat also - not just the liner. However, no red flags for me.
t


----------



## terite

sun2ooi said:


> I got this scarf from my friend.  Is this fake?


Post a photo showing the entire scarf, front and back and all pages of the content tag
t


----------



## Nadi17-

Hi,
would it be possible to authenticate my bag?
The Item Name is: Burberry Banner Small
http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Nadi177/library/
I hope the link for the photos works. It's the first time I use the forum.

Thank you very much!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

Hello,

I received this jacket and I immediately had concerns because the fabric is so different from all of my other Burberry jackets and trenches that I’ve purchased directly from Burberry. Here is a link to the item:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173860745263

Attached are additional photos. Please let me know what else (if anything) is needed. Some of the stitching seems off and some loose threads.


----------



## Tosa22

Hi! Could someone take a look at this blue label bag for me? I bought it at Goodwill and it is in my possession.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

Nadi17- said:


> Hi,
> would it be possible to authenticate my bag?
> The Item Name is: Burberry Banner Small
> http://s44.photobucket.com/user/Nadi177/library/
> I hope the link for the photos works. It's the first time I use the forum.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Sorry that link does not show up for me - I can see it in the background - but I cannot see the photos. 
Try again.
t


----------



## terite

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Hello,
> 
> I received this jacket and I immediately had concerns because the fabric is so different from all of my other Burberry jackets and trenches that I’ve purchased directly from Burberry. Here is a link to the item:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173860745263
> 
> Attached are additional photos. Please let me know what else (if anything) is needed. Some of the stitching seems off and some loose threads.


It is authentic.
t


----------



## terite

Tosa22 said:


> Hi! Could someone take a look at this blue label bag for me? I bought it at Goodwill and it is in my possession.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


l
All three labels are different from each other - seems to have two extra labels - handles look odd too.
t


----------



## Tosa22

terite said:


> l
> All three labels are different from each other - seems to have two extra labels - handles look odd too.
> t


Thanks for looking. I appreciate it.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

terite said:


> It is authentic.
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

Tosa22 said:


> Thanks for looking. I appreciate it.


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Nadi17-

Sorry about that! I try to upload the photos again directly.


----------



## terite

Nadi17- said:


> Sorry about that! I try to upload the photos again directly.


Need to see the tags straight on - no red flags though
t


----------



## JennyNLee

terite said:


> Looks good - it would have come with a blue bag - not that beige flannel one though.
> 
> t


Thanks a lot, terite.


----------



## Nadi17-

terite said:


> Need to see the tags straight on - no red flags though
> t


I'm sorry! What does "red flags" mean? I'm from Germany and don't understand it.
I uploaded the tag again. Is it right like that?


----------



## Sunma0207

Hi Addy, can you please take a look and let me know if this coat I bought from local store is real? They told me it is 100% authentic Burberry.  Thank you.


----------



## terite

JennyNLee said:


> Thanks a lot, terite.


You are welcome
t


----------



## loveric18

terite said:


> Authentic nova check bag.
> t


Thak you so much!!!


----------



## MementoJulia

Hello! I recently purchased earmuffs from the Poshmark link below, but in person it feels noticeably different from the ones I previously purchased from a Burberry store. The shearling ear pads feel a bit more coarse to the touch/not as soft and much flatter/less full and fluffy (even though my old pair has been worn for ages, it's still much more plump and puffy). Additionally, the Burberry tag is sewn on in the opposite direction compared to the ones from the store.

Attaching comparison images for reference. Not sure if these are red flags or if the quality of earmuffs Burberry produced just varied over time. Would really appreciate your thoughts on their authenticity! Thanks in advance!

Item Name: BURBERRY EARMUFFS
Seller ID: szehuichai
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BURBERRY-EARMUFFS-5d3636a58557af37b7862a00


----------



## terite

loveric18 said:


> Thak you so much!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

MementoJulia said:


> Hello! I recently purchased earmuffs from the Poshmark link below, but in person it feels noticeably different from the ones I previously purchased from a Burberry store. The shearling ear pads feel a bit more coarse to the touch/not as soft and much flatter/less full and fluffy (even though my old pair has been worn for ages, it's still much more plump and puffy). Additionally, the Burberry tag is sewn on in the opposite direction compared to the ones from the store.
> 
> Attaching comparison images for reference. Not sure if these are red flags or if the quality of earmuffs Burberry produced just varied over time. Would really appreciate your thoughts on their authenticity! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY EARMUFFS
> Seller ID: szehuichai
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BURBERRY-EARMUFFS-5d3636a58557af37b7862a00


I think they look good. 
t


----------



## RySki85

Hi, I just bought this belt on ebay and I was wondering if you could tell me if its real? It came in a pouch with tags but the weird thing I noticed was that the buckle came upside down compared to the horse logo printed on the inside of the belt. Obviously I can take it off and switch it around but I thought it was odd that it arrived that way. Thank you.


----------



## terite

RySki85 said:


> Hi, I just bought this belt on ebay and I was wondering if you could tell me if its real? It came in a pouch with tags but the weird thing I noticed was that the buckle came upside down compared to the horse logo printed on the inside of the belt. Obviously I can take it off and switch it around but I thought it was odd that it arrived that way. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4647261
> View attachment 4647262
> View attachment 4647261
> View attachment 4647262
> View attachment 4647263
> View attachment 4647264
> View attachment 4647265
> View attachment 4647266
> View attachment 4647267


That is a fake one
t


----------



## silvia7712

Hello friends! I would be very grateful if you could help me with this bag. I am sure it is authentic, but I also ask for your professional opinion. Many many thanks!
the name is:   BURBERRY House Nova Check Quilted Brook Hobo
	

		
			
		

		
	














*
*


----------



## terite

silvia7712 said:


> Hello friends! I would be very grateful if you could help me with this bag. I am sure it is authentic, but I also ask for your professional opinion. Many many thanks!
> the name is:   BURBERRY House Nova Check Quilted Brook Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648550
> View attachment 4648540
> View attachment 4648541
> View attachment 4648542
> View attachment 4648543
> View attachment 4648544
> View attachment 4648545
> View attachment 4648546
> View attachment 4648547
> View attachment 4648548
> View attachment 4648549
> View attachment 4648550


authentic
t


----------



## silvia7712

Thank you so much


----------



## terite

silvia7712 said:


> Thank you so much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## RySki85

terite said:


> That is a fake one
> t


Thank you! I am working with ebay to refund my money since it is fake.


----------



## terite

RySki85 said:


> Thank you! I am working with ebay to refund my money since it is fake.


Yes, let us know how it goes - sometimes I had to go through item not as described - depends on what they need for proof. Will they trust this site? Will you have to pay a company?
I would like to know how their policies may have changed.
t


----------



## RySki85

terite said:


> Yes, let us know how it goes - sometimes I had to go through item not as described - depends on what they need for proof. Will they trust this site? Will you have to pay a company?
> I would like to know how their policies may have changed.
> t



I did some research on the matter and I wound up filing a "not as described" claim, which gives the seller (not a company) 3 days to tell ebay what the deal is, and if they do not then I will get my money back in full. If the seller responds, then they have to let me return ship it to them and I will be refunded the original value. I assume they probably will not respond and that ebay will give me a full refund, but we will see what happens. I will keep you updated.


----------



## terite

RySki85 said:


> I did some research on the matter and I wound up filing a "not as described" claim, which gives the seller (not a company) 3 days to tell ebay what the deal is, and if they do not then I will get my money back in full. If the seller responds, then they have to let me return ship it to them and I will be refunded the original value. I assume they probably will not respond and that ebay will give me a full refund, but we will see what happens. I will keep you updated.


ok - that is what I thought - you will get a full refund, but you will have to pay for return shipping that includes tracking.
t


----------



## Ca24

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.





Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.



Hi Addy. Thank you. I posted a request about my two Burberry cashmere scarves. I don’t want to break any of the rules. These scarves were gifts. Is it alright for me to request here to see if they’re authentic?  (re.: Burberry Classic Check Scarves).


----------



## terite

Ca24 said:


> Hi Addy. Thank you. I posted a request about my two Burberry cashmere scarves. I don’t want to break any of the rules. These scarves were gifts. Is it alright for me to request here to see if they’re authentic?  (re.: Burberry Classic Check Scarves).


Yes, that is the purpose of this thread - to authenticate your Burberry.
White one is genuine  - need to see the label on the red one.
t


----------



## Ca24

terite said:


> Yes, that is the purpose of this thread - to authenticate your Burberry.
> White one is genuine  - need to see the label on the red one.
> t


Thank you so much! Well, the red one is exactly the same Classic check scarf as my white (stone) and given to me at the same time but the tag was clipped off. This is why I sent pictures together. Was hoping the closeup pictures would help?


----------



## jeanjj

I purchased a Burberry scarf here: https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-apparel-accessories-8024488.html

Can you take a look at the pictures to see whether it is authentic? Thank!


----------



## Ca24

terite said:


> Yes, that is the purpose of this thread - to authenticate your Burberry.
> White one is genuine  - need to see the label on the red one.
> t


Hello. I can also add more closeup pictures of the red scarf as well, if that would help to authenticate.


----------



## terite

Ca24 said:


> Thank you so much! Well, the red one is exactly the same Classic check scarf as my white (stone) and given to me at the same time but the tag was clipped off. This is why I sent pictures together. Was hoping the closeup pictures would help?


It looks legit to me - same vintage as the white one.
t


----------



## terite

jeanjj said:


> I purchased a Burberry scarf here: https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-apparel-accessories-8024488.html
> 
> Can you take a look at the pictures to see whether it is authentic? Thank!


Send clear and much closer photos of all the tags and labels and a photo of the scarf laid out showing where the label is.
t


----------



## Jadious78

Could anyone shed some light on this bag I’ve no idea if it’s a real one or fake can’t seem to find it anywhere but has all the signs of a real Burberry


----------



## nathart

Hi, could I please have this bag authenticated?

Item Name: Unknown
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1484657296
Photos:


----------



## Ca24

terite said:


> It looks legit to me - same vintage as the white one.
> t


Thank you so much again! Since the red one doesn’t have the label, was hoping all of the closeup pictures would help; that and seeing that they’re both exactly the same scarf, just different color ways. Can you tell from the stitching and fabric on these vintage ones?? Don’t know why the Burberry scarves are so extremely soft, but I love them.


----------



## immahq

Hi, can you please tell me if this Burberry London men's shirt is legit? Thanks!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-London-Mens-Novacheck-dress-shirt-xl-5a68d8d6b103ec9ec6f332b4


----------



## nathart

Hi, I actually just thrifted this Burberry cardigan! I really hope that it's authentic. I've found similar tags to this online but I'm not too sure. There are some stains throughout but if it's authentic I'll take the time and money to get it dry-cleaned!


----------



## aunt_sweden

Hello, i need help to autenticate this horn toggle bag. Cant find any serial no. Thank you in advance


----------



## rachelmalta

Hi - I'm new to this thread, and haven't been on PurseForum in ages, apologies if I'm doing this wrong!

Item Name:unknown
Item Number:264575681702
Seller ID: dtytsoi
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-London-blue-label-elegant-women-handbag-used-but-excellent-condition/264575681702?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Bagzndogz

Hey y'all. I need an opinion on this bag please. I couldn't figure out how to greet a link to the auction but I have the item number on ebay.
Seller.....evogue
Item #.....202885425240

Auction ends in less then 24 hours. Then you so much!!!!


----------



## cinderella0087

Hi terite! 

I took a break from tpf and shopping for awhile and I’m so happy to be back

I recently found this Burberry trench - I originally thought it was a Gibbsmore but it’s not heavy by any means. Is there a lighter weight version? Or is it fake? 

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## IntheOcean

Could you please take a look at this Kirley bag? Never had a Burberry before. I compared it against pictures on Yoogi's and elsewhere and although it seems OK, your expertise would be greatly appreciated!

Item Name: Burberry Kirley (medium size, I guess)
Link: here
Photos:


----------



## IntheOcean

More photos. Thank you!


----------



## Amagoya9




----------



## rachelmalta

Hi again! The other item I posted about (post #14072) has sold, so the hunt continues! Could I have an opinion on this one please?

Item Name:unknown
Item Number:223884597921
Seller ID: charithitchin0 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thanks very much for any help!


----------



## myamericanheart

Hello!

please help me authenticate this jacket.  I have a sneaking suspicion that it’s a Mens but I actually don’t care because I love it! 
Item Name: paddington cost 
Link (if available): item is in my possession 
Photos: see attached


----------



## myamericanheart

Hello!  Please help me authenticate this beautiful item:

Item Name:  Burberry fringed shawl
Link (if available): item is in my possession 
Photos: see below


----------



## rachelmalta

This one too, please - I've asked for more pics, but in the meantime, are there any red flags?
Item name: unknown
Item no: 274242501694
Seller ID:screaming3031
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Blue-Label-Haymarket-check-tan-leather-tote-shoulder-bag-VGC/274242501694?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thanks very much, I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## IntheOcean

Could you please take a look at this key pouch? Thank you!
Item: Burberry Key Ring
Link: here
Photos:


----------



## miilia

Hi. Could you authenticate this Burberry coat? Thanks in advance


----------



## loveric18

Hello!! Please AUTHENTICATE THIS Burberry Canterbury Hymarket Nova Tote
It has code  and tag inside.
The zipper is YKK on the pouch attached inside.
I just bought it in a second-hand store.
I beg your help to athenticate this authenticator! Thank you very very much!!!!


----------



## Nezha

I have this bag and i'm not sure that it's real ? Please i need a reply.


----------



## Nezha

Authenticate this burberry handbag


----------



## Nezha

Nezha said:


> I have this bag and i'm not sure that it's real ? Please i need a reply.


----------



## CoriP

I just purchased this purse through Poshmark and would like to confirm that it is authentic.  

Burberry Haymarket Canterbury tote.


----------



## neysaausa

Does this seem authentic ? Got if off Poshmark, didn't ship yet. I would be grateful for any info


----------



## neysaausa

Also found same exact purse under this link, but still would greatly value any feedback

https://www.jolicloset.com/en-us/de...n-haymarket-check-jacquard-boston-bag--124190


----------



## rachelmalta

Hi - would appreciate an opinion on this, please:

Item Name: Brooke
Item Number: 124003738469
Seller ID: brandhunting
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## CoriP

Please Authenticate this purse. I’ve posted this request in other places as I’m new here and do not know my way around tpf.

Haymarket Canterbury 
Serial # TIVPIC1264


----------



## rachelmalta

These too, please, when you have a minute:

1) Item Name: unknown
Item Number: 324062704597
Seller ID: bobbette0407
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Authentic-BURBERRY-Haymarket-Nova-Check-Small-Round-Grab-Bag-Handbag/324062704597?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

2) Item Name: unknown
Item Number: 124077813410
Seller ID: purplejane8
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ladies-burberry-bag/124077813410?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thanks again!


----------



## Helene16

Hi Addy
Can we please have help to authenticate this handbag. 
Burberry Handbag


----------



## Mathematics

Hello! Could someone please authenticate this scarf for me?

Item: Vintage House Check Cashmere Scarf
Link + Photos: https://www.therealreal.com/product...erry-vintage-house-check-cashmere-scarf-6zksa

(See Image of Tag)


----------



## Hermy89

Burberry London
Trenchcoat 

Dear experts, 

i would love zo get a second opinion on this coat. Do you guys know what the trsargiyesk tag is all about?

im eager to receive your opinions!

best regards


----------



## beeauty

Dear Terite can you please help me to authenticate it this scarf ? I picked it up at the thrift store this morning... for the width reference that’s an iPhone 11 Pro on the scarf ....Thank you so much for your help in advance

item name: Burbery
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: none
comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Hermy89

Burberry London Trenchcoat 
Hey guys, is this one authentic or a fake? 
Do you know whats this trsargiyesk tag is about? 
im eager to receive a feedback. 

Best regards
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/4jJL9sH


----------



## Petitee

Hello dear people. Could anybody tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## wengie

Hi Terite!  I would appreciate if you could please authenticate this Burberry Stella puffer coat.  Thanks!


----------



## rachelmalta

rachelmalta said:


> Hi - would appreciate an opinion on this, please:
> 
> Item Name: Brooke
> Item Number: 124003738469
> Seller ID: brandhunting
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Brooke-Black-Quilted-Nova-Check-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-Made-in-Italy/124003738469?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Bumping this, Terite, please


----------



## rachelmalta

rachelmalta said:


> These too, please, when you have a minute:
> 
> 1) Item Name: unknown
> Item Number: 324062704597
> Seller ID: bobbette0407
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Authentic-BURBERRY-Haymarket-Nova-Check-Small-Round-Grab-Bag-Handbag/324062704597?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> 2) Item Name: unknown
> Item Number: 124077813410
> Seller ID: purplejane8
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ladies-burberry-bag/124077813410?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks again!



And bumping these too! Thanks for any help, Terite


----------



## Mathematics

Bump!


Mathematics said:


> Hello! Could someone please authenticate this scarf for me?
> 
> Item: Vintage House Check Cashmere Scarf
> Link + Photos: https://www.therealreal.com/product...erry-vintage-house-check-cashmere-scarf-6zksa
> 
> (See Image of Tag)


----------



## terite

Jadious78 said:


> Could anyone shed some light on this bag I’ve no idea if it’s a real one or fake can’t seem to find it anywhere but has all the signs of a real Burberry


Send photos of the details of the bag - front/back tags, interior
t


----------



## terite

nathart said:


> Hi, could I please have this bag authenticated?
> 
> Item Name: Unknown
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1484657296
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 4651570
> View attachment 4651571
> View attachment 4651572


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

immahq said:


> Hi, can you please tell me if this Burberry London men's shirt is legit? Thanks!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-London-Mens-Novacheck-dress-shirt-xl-5a68d8d6b103ec9ec6f332b4


Need to see a closer photo of the neck label and photos of the content tags.
t


----------



## terite

nathart said:


> Hi, I actually just thrifted this Burberry cardigan! I really hope that it's authentic. I've found similar tags to this online but I'm not too sure. There are some stains throughout but if it's authentic I'll take the time and money to get it dry-cleaned!
> 
> View attachment 4652632
> View attachment 4652633
> View attachment 4652634
> View attachment 4652635


Any tags on the inside seam?
t


----------



## terite

aunt_sweden said:


> Hello, i need help to autenticate this horn toggle bag. Cant find any serial no. Thank you in advance


Authentic
Made before serial numbers
t


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Hi - I'm new to this thread, and haven't been on PurseForum in ages, apologies if I'm doing this wrong!
> 
> Item Name:unknown
> Item Number:264575681702
> Seller ID: dtytsoi
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-London-blue-label-elegant-women-handbag-used-but-excellent-condition/264575681702?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Yes, legit blue label - from Japan 
t


----------



## terite

Bagzndogz said:


> Hey y'all. I need an opinion on this bag please. I couldn't figure out how to greet a link to the auction but I have the item number on ebay.
> Seller.....evogue
> Item #.....202885425240
> 
> Auction ends in less then 24 hours. Then you so much!!!!


Sorry - that link does not work for me - please try again.
t


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Hi terite!
> 
> I took a break from tpf and shopping for awhile and I’m so happy to be back
> 
> I recently found this Burberry trench - I originally thought it was a Gibbsmore but it’s not heavy by any means. Is there a lighter weight version? Or is it fake?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 4654753
> View attachment 4654754
> View attachment 4654755
> View attachment 4654756
> View attachment 4654757


Genuine coat
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> More photos. Thank you!
> View attachment 4655335
> View attachment 4655336
> View attachment 4655337
> View attachment 4655338


Genuine bag
t


----------



## terite

Amagoya9 said:


> View attachment 4655656
> View attachment 4655649
> View attachment 4655650
> View attachment 4655651
> View attachment 4655651
> View attachment 4655648


Send clear/close right side up photos of the embossed leather - interior tags, interior and zipper pulls.
t


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Hi again! The other item I posted about (post #14072) has sold, so the hunt continues! Could I have an opinion on this one please?
> 
> Item Name:unknown
> Item Number:223884597921
> Seller ID: charithitchin0
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-BURBERRY-HAYMARKET-BEIGE-BLACK-CHECKED-MEDIUM-SATCHEL-HOBO-HANDBAG-PURSE/223884597921?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks very much for any help!


Authentic Haymarket bag
t


----------



## terite

myamericanheart said:


> Hello!
> 
> please help me authenticate this jacket.  I have a sneaking suspicion that it’s a Mens but I actually don’t care because I love it!
> Item Name: paddington cost
> Link (if available): item is in my possession
> Photos: see attached


Vintage duffle- authentic
t


----------



## terite

myamericanheart said:


> Hello!  Please help me authenticate this beautiful item:
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry fringed shawl
> Link (if available): item is in my possession
> Photos: see below


Send photos of the content tags.
t


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> This one too, please - I've asked for more pics, but in the meantime, are there any red flags?
> Item name: unknown
> Item no: 274242501694
> Seller ID:screaming3031
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Blue-Label-Haymarket-check-tan-leather-tote-shoulder-bag-VGC/274242501694?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks very much, I really appreciate your advice.


I'm not sure about this - my instinct is that it is fake - but I am not certain - at best it would be a bad period in Blue Label history
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Could you please take a look at this key pouch? Thank you!
> Item: Burberry Key Ring
> Link: here
> Photos:
> View attachment 4657653
> View attachment 4657654
> View attachment 4657656
> View attachment 4657657
> View attachment 4657659
> View attachment 4657660
> View attachment 4657661


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

miilia said:


> Hi. Could you authenticate this Burberry coat? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658741
> View attachment 4658742
> View attachment 4658743
> View attachment 4658744


Send a better closer photo of the button and any other labels - better shot of the leather patch and a photo of the front and back of the coat.
t


----------



## terite

loveric18 said:


> Hello!! Please AUTHENTICATE THIS Burberry Canterbury Hymarket Nova Tote
> It has code  and tag inside.
> The zipper is YKK on the pouch attached inside.
> I just bought it in a second-hand store.
> I beg your help to athenticate this authenticator! Thank you very very much!!!!


Send photos of the blue leather embossed tags.
t


----------



## terite

Nezha said:


> I have this bag and i'm not sure that it's real ? Please i need a reply.


Send a photo of the little leather tag inside.
t


----------



## terite

CoriP said:


> I just purchased this purse through Poshmark and would like to confirm that it is authentic.
> 
> Burberry Haymarket Canterbury tote.


Send all photos of the content tag.
t


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> These too, please, when you have a minute:
> 
> 1) Item Name: unknown
> Item Number: 324062704597
> Seller ID: bobbette0407
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Authentic-BURBERRY-Haymarket-Nova-Check-Small-Round-Grab-Bag-Handbag/324062704597?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> 2) Item Name: unknown
> Item Number: 124077813410
> Seller ID: purplejane8
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ladies-burberry-bag/124077813410?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks again!


First one - genuine vintage - would not have come in that new carrier
Second one - fake - you should report that
t


----------



## terite

Helene16 said:


> Hi Addy
> Can we please have help to authenticate this handbag.
> Burberry Handbag
> View attachment 4663041
> 
> View attachment 4663040
> View attachment 4663042
> View attachment 4663043
> View attachment 4663044
> View attachment 4663045
> View attachment 4663046


Authentic vintage
t


----------



## terite

Mathematics said:


> Hello! Could someone please authenticate this scarf for me?
> 
> Item: Vintage House Check Cashmere Scarf
> Link + Photos: https://www.therealreal.com/product...erry-vintage-house-check-cashmere-scarf-6zksa
> 
> (See Image of Tag)


I can't get to that site without signing up.
t


----------



## terite

Hermy89 said:


> Burberry London
> Trenchcoat
> 
> Dear experts,
> 
> i would love zo get a second opinion on this coat. Do you guys know what the trsargiyesk tag is all about?
> 
> im eager to receive your opinions!
> 
> best regards



I would need to see all pages of that content tag, other tags and the item.
TR would mean Turkey - so look for a made in Turkey tag
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Dear Terite can you please help me to authenticate it this scarf ? I picked it up at the thrift store this morning... for the width reference that’s an iPhone 11 Pro on the scarf ....Thank you so much for your help in advance
> 
> item name: Burbery
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: none
> comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Nice find. Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Hermy89 said:


> Burberry London Trenchcoat
> Hey guys, is this one authentic or a fake?
> Do you know whats this trsargiyesk tag is about?
> im eager to receive a feedback.
> 
> Best regards
> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/4jJL9sH


Link does not work for me - please try again
t


----------



## terite

Petitee said:


> Hello dear people. Could anybody tell me if this is authentic? Thank you!


Not sure - label is in the wrong spot - has it been re-attached? Is it wool?
t


----------



## Mathematics

terite said:


> I can't get to that site without signing up.
> t



Here are the images/info from the site:


----------



## terite

wengie said:


> Hi Terite!  I would appreciate if you could please authenticate this Burberry Stella puffer coat.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664603
> View attachment 4664604
> View attachment 4664605
> View attachment 4664606
> View attachment 4664607
> View attachment 4664608
> View attachment 4664609


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Mathematics said:


> Hello! Could someone please authenticate this scarf for me?
> 
> Item: Vintage House Check Cashmere Scarf
> Link + Photos: https://www.therealreal.com/product...erry-vintage-house-check-cashmere-scarf-6zksa
> 
> (See Image of Tag)


Is it the same scarf that is in the photo? Same color? It looks like a different color - but it could be the photography.
The tag is a genuine tag.
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed any posts - please let me know. 
I do not ignore posts - but I might have missed something - getting caught up.
t


----------



## Mathematics

terite said:


> Is it the same scarf that is in the photo? Same color? It looks like a different photo - but it could be the photography.
> The tag is a genuine tag.
> t



Hi, Yes it is the same scarf from the pictures I posted from the site. Here are some pictures I just took:


----------



## terite

Mathematics said:


> Hi, Yes it is the same scarf from the pictures I posted from the site. Here are some pictures I just took:


Looks good - vintage item - ie 1990's.
t


----------



## Mathematics

terite said:


> Looks good - vintage item - ie 1990's.
> t


Awesome, thank you so much for your help.


----------



## terite

Mathematics said:


> Awesome, thank you so much for your help.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## cinderella0087

terite said:


> Genuine coat
> t



thanks so much


----------



## rachelmalta

rachelmalta said:


> Hi - would appreciate an opinion on this, please:
> 
> Item Name: Brooke
> Item Number: 124003738469
> Seller ID: brandhunting
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Brooke-Black-Quilted-Nova-Check-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-Made-in-Italy/124003738469?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Bumping this one, Terite, please.


----------



## rachelmalta

terite said:


> First one - genuine vintage - would not have come in that new carrier
> Second one - fake - you should report that
> t


Thanks very much, Terite! Thanks to you, I've just dodged a bullet!
Your help with this, and your other advice, is much appreciated.


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Genuine bag
> t


You're back! Thank you.


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you!


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> Nice find. Authentic
> t




Ohh Yay thank you for your help ☺️ .... Happy Valentine’s Day ❤️ and have an awesome weekend


----------



## wengie

terite said:


> Authentic
> t



Thank you Terite!  You are awesome!


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> thanks so much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Bumping this one, Terite, please.


Sorry I missed that one.
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Thanks very much, Terite! Thanks to you, I've just dodged a bullet!
> Your help with this, and your other advice, is much appreciated.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> You're back! Thank you.


You are welcome
If I don't respond - send me note or something - sometimes my alerts stop working
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Ohh Yay thank you for your help ☺️ .... Happy Valentine’s Day ❤️ and have an awesome weekend


I'm crazy for those thrift sale finds! I mean it looks brand new!!!
You are welcome
t


----------



## rachelmalta

terite said:


> Sorry I missed that one.
> Genuine
> t


Thanks again!


----------



## Nezha

terite said:


> Send a photo of the little leather tag inside.
> t


There is no tab inside , this photo show all bag's inside


----------



## immahq

immahq said:


> Hi, can you please tell me if this Burberry London men's shirt is legit? Thanks!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-London-Mens-Novacheck-dress-shirt-xl-5a68d8d6b103ec9ec6f332b4





terite said:


> Need to see a closer photo of the neck label and photos of the content tags.
> t


Here are some close up photos. Thanks so much terite!


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Thanks again!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Nezha said:


> There is no tab inside , this photo show all bag's inside


There should be a made in tag somewhere - send a clear in focus photo of the Burberry badge and the writing on the lining.
t


----------



## terite

immahq said:


> Here are some close up photos. Thanks so much terite!
> 
> View attachment 4665717
> View attachment 4665718
> View attachment 4665719
> View attachment 4665720


Genuine shirt
t


----------



## immahq

terite said:


> Genuine shirt
> t


Thanks so much terite!


----------



## terite

immahq said:


> Thanks so much terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## loveric18

terite said:


> Send photos of the blue leather embossed tags.
> t


Thank you soooo muchh!!!!!


----------



## aunt_sweden

terite said:


> Authentic
> Made before serial numbers
> t


Thank you very much


----------



## Nezha

terite said:


> There should be a made in tag somewhere - send a clear in focus photo of the Burberry badge and the writing on the lining.
> t


There is no made in tag in the bag.


----------



## terite

loveric18 said:


> Thank you soooo muchh!!!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

aunt_sweden said:


> Thank you very much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Nezha said:


> There is no made in tag in the bag.


It's an old one
Genuine
t


----------



## kaseyface

Found this gem at a thrift store today. For $30 I took a chance. The tags and quality of fabric seem very similar to my authentic Burberry quilted jacket. It appears to have a missing removable liner. The hood is also detachable. Would love to know if this is a true steal or a dud. And, if it's authentic, can I track down the liner and what the name of the style is?























where I think the missing liner zips in:


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticators..
Plz help me with this one.


----------



## Helene16

terite said:


> Authentic vintage
> t


Thank you
Any idea what year/era


----------



## terite

kaseyface said:


> Found this gem at a thrift store today. For $30 I took a chance. The tags and quality of fabric seem very similar to my authentic Burberry quilted jacket. It appears to have a missing removable liner. The hood is also detachable. Would love to know if this is a true steal or a dud. And, if it's authentic, can I track down the liner and what the name of the style is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where I think the missing liner zips in:


It is a vintage Burberry London - Made in the USA. Is it a raincoat? Is the size tag missing?
The vintage items - you can find bigger fitting pieces.
t


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators..
> Plz help me with this one.


Authentic Prorsum
t


----------



## terite

Helene16 said:


> Thank you
> Any idea what year/era


About 20 years old. Note old style of knight - old style of lining etc. 
t


----------



## kaseyface

terite said:


> It is a vintage Burberry London - Made in the USA. Is it a raincoat? Is the size tag missing?
> The vintage items - you can find bigger fitting pieces.
> t



size tag is there! Definitely feels like a raincoat material. Thank you!!


----------



## terite

kaseyface said:


> size tag is there! Definitely feels like a raincoat material. Thank you!!


You are welcome - I have something VERY similar - different color
t


----------



## nathart

terite said:


> Any tags on the inside seam?
> t


Hi Terite! No, there are no tags on the inside seams anywhere unfortunately. Perhaps they were cut off but I don't see any remnants or evidence of that.


----------



## nathart

nathart said:


> Hi, could I please have this bag authenticated?
> 
> Item Name: Unknown
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1484657296
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 4651570
> View attachment 4651571
> View attachment 4651572


Hi Terite, just bumping this post as I think it may have been missed? Whenever you get the chance on this one, would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## DannyKotze

Hi, I need help authenticating this Burberry bag. Thank you


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi everyone,
please authenticate this vintage polo, thanks
Item name: burberry polo shirt
Item seller: margopete_2
Item link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124087136167?ul_noapp=true


----------



## terite

nathart said:


> Hi Terite, just bumping this post as I think it may have been missed? Whenever you get the chance on this one, would be appreciated! Thanks.


First one - link does not work
Second one - authentic vintage tag
Sorry I missed it.
t


----------



## terite

DannyKotze said:


> Hi, I need help authenticating this Burberry bag. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668048
> View attachment 4668049
> View attachment 4668050
> View attachment 4668051
> View attachment 4668052
> View attachment 4668053


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> View attachment 4668648
> View attachment 4668649
> View attachment 4668650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> please authenticate this vintage polo, thanks
> Item name: burberry polo shirt
> Item seller: margopete_2
> Item link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124087136167?ul_noapp=true


Authentic vintage polo
t


----------



## terite

nathart said:


> Hi Terite! No, there are no tags on the inside seams anywhere unfortunately. Perhaps they were cut off but I don't see any remnants or evidence of that.


Authentic vintage item
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone - please let me know.
T


----------



## Jadex-37

Hi, can you please authenticate this shirt? I appreciate your help.
Item name : Men's White Burberry Shirt XL
Item seller poad36
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Whi...895733?hash=item1a91d661b5:g:Zc4AAOSw3iFeR-NL


----------



## nathart

terite said:


> Authentic vintage item
> t


Thanks for this and the one from before!


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this shirt? I appreciate your help.
> Item name : Men's White Burberry Shirt XL
> Item seller poad36
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Whi...895733?hash=item1a91d661b5:g:Zc4AAOSw3iFeR-NL


This is a fake white shirt - please report that.
t


----------



## terite

nathart said:


> Thanks for this and the one from before!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Jadex-37

terite said:


> This is a fake white shirt - please report that.
> t


Oh wow, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Oh wow, thanks for letting me know.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## iceman76

Hello, terite and Andy as well as all Burberry lovers.
Got this scarf from Germany. What do you think, is it authentic? Thank you.


----------



## CoriP

terite said:


> Send all photos of the content tag.
> t


Hi, here you go!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Jadex-37

Hi there, 

Really like this jumper, but unsure of its authencity. Thanks for any help.


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hello, terite and Andy as well as all Burberry lovers.
> Got this scarf from Germany. What do you think, is it authentic? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669313
> View attachment 4669314
> View attachment 4669315
> View attachment 4669316
> View attachment 4669317
> View attachment 4669318
> View attachment 4669319
> View attachment 4669320


it is a fake one - sorry about that - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

CoriP said:


> Hi, here you go!  Thanks so much!


It is authentic.
t


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Really like this jumper, but unsure of its authencity. Thanks for any help.


Your photos are too small - please try again
t


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi T!
Could you please help with the following?  Many thanks to you in advance!!!

Name:  Burberry Short Chelsea Art print Trenchcoat Size M
Seller:  Msje123
Item:  202909153156
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Short-Chelsea-Art-print-Trenchcoat-Size-M/202909153156


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi T!
> Could you please help with the following?  Many thanks to you in advance!!!
> 
> Name:  Burberry Short Chelsea Art print Trenchcoat Size M
> Seller:  Msje123
> Item:  202909153156
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Short-Chelsea-Art-print-Trenchcoat-Size-M/202909153156


It is a fake one - please report that.
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> It is a fake one - please report that.
> t


Thanks for the lightning fast response, T!


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Thanks for the lightning fast response, T!


You are welcome!!!
when I am not fast - someone please send me PM - it means my messages are not going though
t


----------



## Tasi k

CAN u please authenticate this


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> it is a fake one - sorry about that - I hope you can return it.
> t



Hey, t. Thank you so much for your help and expertise. xxx


----------



## Jadex-37

Hi

Are these better?  I appreciate your advice as I just bought it.
Name: VINTAGE MENS BURBERRYS RED V NECK PURE LAMBSWOOL JUMPER 46" MADE IN SCOTLAND
Seller name: void00
Item link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-...znzMeyxDGE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
pics:


----------



## ka.gonenc

Dear, can you check this trench please, will attach extra pictures which seller sent to me, does it look ok so far? Thanks in advace!
Item name: Burberry trench
Link:
https://www.modacruz.com/bej-burberry-trenckot-dis-giyim_12378525
Seller: franchaise


----------



## scarlette1969

Hello again T!
I am determined to find the real deal.  Please help with this one.  I realize there is no close up of the inner care labels and had reached out to the seller for that pic but her excuse was she's away on business and won't be back in time to take pic.  Just wondering if the other details in available pics can help you one way or the other to confirm authenticity.  Thanks a bunch and great bug hug to you for all you do!!!

Name:  Burberry Short Chelsea Women's Trench
Item:  153834960904
Seller:  Karravela
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-T...Coat-Size-Small-UK-8-US-6-GER-36/153834960904


----------



## Dokken29223

I bought this belt from Italist. The buckle and the back of the belt don't look genuine to me, compared to what the burberry website shows. The buckle's 3 vertical black lines appear to be mis-spaced, and the back of the belt has BURBERRY, made in italy, and serial number written on it, instead of having them embossed on it. And some of the writing is already beginning to rub off (L from Italy is coming off already.)
Here's the link to the genuine burberry website item:
https://us.burberry.com/beta/vintage-check-e-canvas-belt-p80217761

Here's the back of the Burberry belt I saw at real Burberry store.



VS What I received.



I already contacted ITALIST and they just keep lecturing me how authentic their item is...


----------



## Tasi k

Can u plz authenticate this


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> I'm crazy for those thrift sale finds! I mean it looks brand new!!!
> You are welcome
> t




I think it is new not really sure how it ended up at the thriftstore but I’m not complaining ☺️.. I love a bargain

Also can you pls help authenticate this bag I also found it the same time as the scarf I just keep forgetting to ask for your help with this as well... I think it’s authentic Hope fully  ( if you need more pictures I can post more ASAP)... thank you so much in advance


----------



## terite

Tasi k said:


> CAN u please authenticate this


I need to see that leather stamp in focus and all pages of the content tags and any embossed hardware.
t


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hey, t. Thank you so much for your help and expertise. xxx


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Hi
> 
> Are these better?  I appreciate your advice as I just bought it.
> Name: VINTAGE MENS BURBERRYS RED V NECK PURE LAMBSWOOL JUMPER 46" MADE IN SCOTLAND
> Seller name: void00
> Item link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-MENS-BURBERRYS-RED-V-NECK-PURE-LAMBSWOOL-JUMPER-46-034-MADE-IN-SCOTLAND-/193338209729?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=4q48Qz%2Fqn7eEeYYKmznzMeyxDGE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670125
> View attachment 4670126
> View attachment 4670127


The ebay link photos are ok, yours are very small and they do not enlarge.
It is an authentic vintage item. 
t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 4670476
> View attachment 4670478
> View attachment 4670479
> View attachment 4670480
> View attachment 4670481
> View attachment 4670482
> View attachment 4670483
> View attachment 4670484
> View attachment 4670485
> View attachment 4670476
> View attachment 4670478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear, can you check this trench please, will attach extra pictures which seller sent to me, does it look ok so far? Thanks in advace!
> Item name: Burberry trench
> Link:
> https://www.modacruz.com/bej-burberry-trenckot-dis-giyim_12378525
> Seller: franchaise


Photos too small to say much - the one tag that I can see looks good - otherwise send clear/close photos of all the tags/labels/buttons.
t


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hello again T!
> I am determined to find the real deal.  Please help with this one.  I realize there is no close up of the inner care labels and had reached out to the seller for that pic but her excuse was she's away on business and won't be back in time to take pic.  Just wondering if the other details in available pics can help you one way or the other to confirm authenticity.  Thanks a bunch and great bug hug to you for all you do!!!
> 
> Name:  Burberry Short Chelsea Women's Trench
> Item:  153834960904
> Seller:  Karravela
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-T...Coat-Size-Small-UK-8-US-6-GER-36/153834960904


Looks all wrong to me.
Also the first item on her sale history that I can see is a fake trench.
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Photos too small to say much - the one tag that I can see looks good - otherwise send clear/close photos of all the tags/labels/buttons.
> t


Ok if you dont see any red flags i will buy it now and share good pictures when it comes. Thank you!


----------



## terite

Dokken29223 said:


> I bought this belt from Italist. The buckle and the back of the belt don't look genuine to me, compared to what the burberry website shows. The buckle's 3 vertical black lines appear to be mis-spaced, and the back of the belt has BURBERRY, made in italy, and serial number written on it, instead of having them embossed on it. And some of the writing is already beginning to rub off (L from Italy is coming off already.)
> Here's the link to the genuine burberry website item:
> https://us.burberry.com/beta/vintage-check-e-canvas-belt-p80217761
> 
> Here's the back of the Burberry belt I saw at real Burberry store.
> View attachment 4670754
> 
> 
> VS What I received.
> View attachment 4670755
> View attachment 4670756
> 
> I already contacted ITALIST and they just keep lecturing me how authentic their item is...


Ok - that is too confusing for me.
Send photos of what you actually received, front and back, lettering etc.
Do you have the link from Italist?
t


----------



## terite

Tasi k said:


> Can u plz authenticate this


Just the two photos?
I would need to see the front/back, the tags (all pages) and stamps inside, and the embossed hardware.
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> I think it is new not really sure how it ended up at the thriftstore but I’m not complaining ☺️.. I love a bargain
> 
> Also can you pls help authenticate this bag I also found it the same time as the scarf I just keep forgetting to ask for your help with this as well... I think it’s authentic Hope fully  ( if you need more pictures I can post more ASAP)... thank you so much in advance


Also authentic. Vintage haymarket
t


----------



## Jadex-37

terite said:


> The ebay link photos are ok, yours are very small and they do not enlarge.
> It is an authentic vintage item.
> t


Thanks a lot for taking the time to authenticate the sweater.


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Ok if you dont see any red flags i will buy it now and share good pictures when it comes. Thank you!


Ok!
t


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Thanks a lot for taking the time to authenticate the sweater.


You are welcome. Looks long enough - which to me means it has not been washed incorrectly. Then I hold them up to the light and check for holes - mind you - at that price, you have a nice vintage sweater.
t


----------



## Jadex-37

terite said:


> You are welcome. Looks long enough - which to me means it has not been washed incorrectly. Then I hold them up to the light and check for holes - mind you - at that price, you have a nice vintage sweater.
> t



Oh right, thanks for the advice. The seller said its In excellent condition. Hopefully it will be fine.


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Oh right, thanks for the advice. The seller said its In excellent condition. Hopefully it will be fine.


You are welcome! Nice color
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> Also authentic. Vintage haymarket
> t



ohhh wow THANK YOU ☺️ have a great weekend


----------



## Tasi k

Can u authentic this..


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> ohhh wow THANK YOU ☺️ have a great weekend


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Tasi k said:


> Can u authentic this..


Authentic Orchard Bag
t


----------



## posesqueen

Hello there - would appreciate any assistance in authenticating this Burberry trench. Thank you in advance!

Item Name (if you know it): Not sure
Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/burberry-london-trench-coat-6xq6a
Photos (I can try and take more/better photos if I missed anything. The inside of the coat was hard to photograph) More images will follow:


----------



## posesqueen

More images of Burberry trench:


----------



## posesqueen

Burberry trench back of neck. Not sure why it wouldn't accept the link so uploaded instead.


----------



## Dokken29223

terite said:


> Ok - that is too confusing for me.
> Send photos of what you actually received, front and back, lettering etc.
> Do you have the link from Italist?
> t


Hello. Thank you for your response. Here’s the italist link. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





https://www.italist.com/us/men/acce...intage-check-belt/10996837/11165830/burberry/


----------



## terite

posesqueen said:


> Hello there - would appreciate any assistance in authenticating this Burberry trench. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Not sure
> Link (if available): https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/burberry-london-trench-coat-6xq6a
> Photos (I can try and take more/better photos if I missed anything. The inside of the coat was hard to photograph) More images will follow:





posesqueen said:


> Burberry trench back of neck. Not sure why it wouldn't accept the link so uploaded instead.


Authentic trench
t


----------



## posesqueen

terite said:


> Authentic trench
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

Dokken29223 said:


> Hello. Thank you for your response. Here’s the italist link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671859
> View attachment 4671860
> View attachment 4671861
> 
> https://www.italist.com/us/men/acce...intage-check-belt/10996837/11165830/burberry/


So what we have to go on is that the style looks the same, the pattern alignment is the same, color is the same, but the stamp is different, sizing is different and the embossed/not embossed is different.
Is the hardware the same? I can't really see the writing clear/close enough to help you out.
I agree that it is not good that the lettering wears off.
t


----------



## Dokken29223

terite said:


> So what we have to go on is that the style looks the same, the pattern alignment is the same, color is the same, but the stamp is different, sizing is different and the embossed/not embossed is different.
> Is the hardware the same? I can't really see the writing clear/close enough to help you out.
> I agree that it is not good that the lettering wears off.
> t


The buckle feels cheap and it sometimes fails to hold the belt in its place. I sent the photos to Italist as they requested and they stopped responding to me. Sighs, I think I’ll just have to initiate a claims process for a refund. Thank you, I really appreciate this forum and your input.


----------



## terite

Dokken29223 said:


> The buckle feels cheap and it sometimes fails to hold the belt in its place. I sent the photos to Italist as they requested and they stopped responding to me. Sighs, I think I’ll just have to initiate a claims process for a refund. Thank you, I really appreciate this forum and your input.


Sounds good. I know I would not be happy with a buckle that did not stay done up! And I would not be happy with lettering that wears off. The belts that I have seen up to now, have embossed stamps on the back. I hope it works out.
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> Looks all wrong to me.
> Also the first item on her sale history that I can see is a fake trench.
> t


Thank you, T!!!!! You’re the BEST ❤️


----------



## Şaziye kapan

Hi guys, would appreciate if anyone authenticate this. İt doesnt have code, there is no order no and no label in pocket so i am suspecting its authenticity. Thanks in advance


----------



## czodiac

Hello all,
I would greatly appreciate any assistance authenticating this Burberry bag:

Item Name: Medium Monogram Stripe E-canvas Camera Bag
Link: https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-crossbody-8019376.html
(*The main reason why I began to suspect an issue with its authenticity was because of the gold Burberry lettering inside the bag being slightly askew. Might be hard to tell in the picture, but can clearly see when looking at the Made in Italy lettering the 'Y' is closer to the stitching than the 'M'.)


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Thank you, T!!!!! You’re the BEST ❤️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Şaziye kapan said:


> View attachment 4673179
> View attachment 4673180
> View attachment 4673182
> View attachment 4673179
> View attachment 4673180
> View attachment 4673181
> View attachment 4673182
> View attachment 4673183
> View attachment 4673185
> View attachment 4673187
> View attachment 4673188
> View attachment 4673189
> View attachment 4673190
> View attachment 4673191
> View attachment 4673192
> View attachment 4673179
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, would appreciate if anyone authenticate this. İt doesnt have code, there is no order no and no label in pocket so i am suspecting its authenticity. Thanks in advance


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

czodiac said:


> Hello all,
> I would greatly appreciate any assistance authenticating this Burberry bag:
> 
> Item Name: Medium Monogram Stripe E-canvas Camera Bag
> Link: https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-crossbody-8019376.html
> (*The main reason why I began to suspect an issue with its authenticity was because of the gold Burberry lettering inside the bag being slightly askew. Might be hard to tell in the picture, but can clearly see when looking at the Made in Italy lettering the 'Y' is closer to the stitching than the 'M'.)
> View attachment 4673555
> View attachment 4673556
> 
> View attachment 4673557
> View attachment 4673559
> View attachment 4673561
> View attachment 4673563
> View attachment 4673564
> View attachment 4673565


Send photos of all four pages of the content tag - that is probably in the pocket.
t


----------



## czodiac

terite said:


> Send photos of all four pages of the content tag - that is probably in the pocket.
> t









It was a little difficult to get pictures inside of the tags because pocket is so small.  Hope this helps.

Thank you.


----------



## czodiac

czodiac said:


> View attachment 4673635
> View attachment 4673636
> View attachment 4673637
> View attachment 4673638
> 
> 
> It was a little difficult to get pictures inside of the tags because pocket is so small.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## rachelmalta

Item name: short black trench
Item no: eBay 184180329334
Seller ID: princess-hardstyle
LINK: I hope the eBay item number is some help. I'm at an airport, using the eBay app on my phone, and can't for the life of me find a URL to copy . If this doesn't work, I'll post again when I have access to a laptop... Thanks for any help, Terite


----------



## terite

czodiac said:


> View attachment 4673635
> View attachment 4673636
> View attachment 4673637
> View attachment 4673638
> 
> 
> It was a little difficult to get pictures inside of the tags because pocket is so small.  Hope this helps.
> 
> Thank you.


Serial number looks good - those are the tags I need to see - but I need to see the words - try again. What is on the other side of the serial number tag.
t


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Item name: short black trench
> Item no: eBay 184180329334
> Seller ID: princess-hardstyle
> LINK: I hope the eBay item number is some help. I'm at an airport, using the eBay app on my phone, and can't for the life of me find a URL to copy . If this doesn't work, I'll post again when I have access to a laptop... Thanks for any help, Terite


Authentic
t


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticators.. plz take a look at this one. Thanking you. 
https://posh.mk/sObJR0mQk4


----------



## rachelmalta

Thank you for taking the time to look it up, Terite... Much appreciated!


----------



## rachelmalta

terite said:


> Authentic
> t
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to look it up, Terite... Much appreciated!


----------



## burberryhb

Is anyone able to authenticate this Burberry Headband by the pics?


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators.. plz take a look at this one. Thanking you.
> https://posh.mk/sObJR0mQk4


Not sure - would have to see the back of the Made in tag and the tags in the pocket. I didn't know they made a new(er) orchard. 
t


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Thank you for taking the time to look it up, Terite... Much appreciated!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

burberryhb said:


> Is anyone able to authenticate this Burberry Headband by the pics?


Genuine
t


----------



## czodiac

terite said:


> Serial number looks good - those are the tags I need to see - but I need to see the words - try again. What is on the other side of the serial number tag.
> t


Good morning, terite,
There is nothing behind the serial number tag. Here are more pictures:


----------



## Şaziye kapan

terite said:


> Authentic
> t



What do you think about its not having a code? I am confused sorry


----------



## terite

Şaziye kapan said:


> What do you think about its not having a code? I am confused sorry


It is an older style - predates the code -
t


----------



## terite

czodiac said:


> Good morning, terite,
> There is nothing behind the serial number tag. Here are more pictures:
> View attachment 4674016
> View attachment 4674017
> View attachment 4674018
> View attachment 4674019
> View attachment 4674020
> View attachment 4674021
> View attachment 4674022
> View attachment 4674023
> View attachment 4674024
> View attachment 4674025
> View attachment 4674026
> View attachment 4674027


Can't tell from those pictures - sorry
t


----------



## burberryhb

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

burberryhb said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## rachelmalta

rachelmalta said:


> Item name: short black trench
> Item no: eBay 184180329334
> Seller ID: princess-hardstyle
> LINK: I hope the eBay item number is some help. I'm at an airport, using the eBay app on my phone, and can't for the life of me find a URL to copy . If this doesn't work, I'll post again when I have access to a laptop... Thanks for any help, Terite



Hello again, Terite. You have very kindly authenticated this trench, and I have made the seller an offer. She's accepted it, and also sent me some additional pics I had requested. Before I pay, could you kindly take a look at them for my further reassurance?

Link (at last): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Hello again, Terite. You have very kindly authenticated this trench, and I have made the seller an offer. She's accepted it, and also sent me some additional pics I had requested. Before I pay, could you kindly take a look at them for my further reassurance?
> 
> Link (at last): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Nova-Check-Short-Trench-Coat-Belted-Jacket-Mac-Womens-Size-UK-10-S-M/184180329334?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Both of these labels look good.
t


----------



## rachelmalta

terite said:


> Both of these labels look good.
> t



You are a star! Thank you.


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> You are a star! Thank you.


You are welcome
t


----------



## melanie789611

Hi T, 
Thank you for all your help on here. Would you be able to offer some insight on this please? 
Thanks in advance. kind regards 
Mel


----------



## terite

melanie789611 said:


> Hi T,
> Thank you for all your help on here. Would you be able to offer some insight on this please?
> Thanks in advance. kind regards
> Mel


_It is a fake one, sorry  - I hope you can return it.
t_


----------



## melanie789611

terite said:


> _It is a fake one, sorry  - I hope you can return it.
> t_


Thank you! I have not yet bought! You saved me big time!


----------



## melanie789611

Hi again T, 
Is this one ok? (Already bought) 
Thank you in advance. kind regards 
Mel


----------



## terite

melanie789611 said:


> Thank you! I have not yet bought! You saved me big time!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

melanie789611 said:


> Thank you! I have not yet bought! You saved me big time!


I know, right? Always check here first!!
You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

melanie789611 said:


> Hi again T,
> Is this one ok? (Already bought)
> Thank you in advance. kind regards
> Mel


Let's see the scarf!
t


----------



## melanie789611

terite said:


> Let's see the scarf!
> t


Are these ok? Thank you


----------



## terite

melanie789611 said:


> Are these ok? Thank you


Oh man, I love it. I have something similar. 
Authentic
t


----------



## melanie789611

terite said:


> Oh man, I love it. I have something similar.
> Authentic
> t


Thank you! I had faith with this one as the person I bought it from is a well known and lovely seller. It is gorgeous but it’s always good to check isn’t it as I was sure the other looked fine! Total newbie to Burberry, I need to stick to Mulberry!


----------



## terite

melanie789611 said:


> Thank you! I had faith with this one as the person I bought it from is a well known and lovely seller. It is gorgeous but it’s always good to check isn’t it as I was sure the other looked fine! Total newbie to Burberry, I need to stick to Mulberry!


You are welcome. 
t


----------



## EFULLER

Can I have this purse authenticated? I can’t seem to find this wool fabric pattern on anything else of theirs. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 4675751


View attachment 4675754


----------



## terite

EFULLER said:


> Can I have this purse authenticated? I can’t seem to find this wool fabric pattern on anything else of theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675749
> View attachment 4675750
> View attachment 4675751
> View attachment 4675752
> View attachment 4675753
> View attachment 4675754


Yes I know this fabric - I have a red one like it and I love the old red wool check. I have a black one too and a matching coat for my dog. OMG
Authentic
t
PS Should be a tag inside


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Photos too small to say much - the one tag that I can see looks good - otherwise send clear/close photos of all the tags/labels/buttons.
> t


Hello T! İ got it  here are some more pictures İ took, looks good to me but of course need opinion of a professional Thanks a lot!


----------



## purpleygirl

Please can someone help with authenticating this Burberry bag on ebay
Item Name: Burberry Vintage Small Shoulder Bag - Dark Blue Denim Nova Check Trim Authen
Item Number: 293494303076
Seller ID: hannadal98
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293494303076?ul_noapp=true


----------



## melanie789611

Hey again T, 
Wondering about this one please. Thank you in advance for all your help! You are a star! 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153826694655

Thank you 
Mel


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> View attachment 4677066
> View attachment 4677067
> View attachment 4677068
> View attachment 4677069
> View attachment 4677070
> View attachment 4677071
> View attachment 4677072
> View attachment 4677073
> View attachment 4677075
> View attachment 4677076
> View attachment 4677077
> View attachment 4677078
> 
> Hello T! İ got it  here are some more pictures İ took, looks good to me but of course need opinion of a professional Thanks a lot!


Everything looks good!
t


----------



## terite

purpleygirl said:


> Please can someone help with authenticating this Burberry bag on ebay
> Item Name: Burberry Vintage Small Shoulder Bag - Dark Blue Denim Nova Check Trim Authen
> Item Number: 293494303076
> Seller ID: hannadal98
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293494303076?ul_noapp=true


It is authentic.
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

terite said:


> Everything looks good!
> t



You are great, thanks!


----------



## terite

melanie789611 said:


> Hey again T,
> Wondering about this one please. Thank you in advance for all your help! You are a star!
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153826694655
> Would like to see a shot showing the fringe and one of the back side of the blue tag.
> t


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> You are great, thanks!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Jadex-37

Hello, 
Is this t shirt authentic? Thank you. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-s-Bu...rentrq:92c006b41700ad3288645d9cfff09cc6|iid:1
Pics:


----------



## Miramar168

Could you please help me authenticate this scarf? I got it at an estate sale today, funny enough the prior owner had a lot of what appeared to be authentic and also “Burberry-inspired” clothing, hopefully I picked right.Thank you very much!


----------



## purpleygirl

Authenticate This BURBERRY


terite said:


> It is authentic.
> t


That's great thank you so much.


----------



## terite

Miramar168 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this scarf? I got it at an estate sale today, funny enough the prior owner had a lot of what appeared to be authentic and also “Burberry-inspired” clothing, hopefully I picked right.Thank you very much!
> View attachment 4678334
> 
> View attachment 4678335


Authentic scarf
t


----------



## terite

purpleygirl said:


> Authenticate This BURBERRY
> 
> That's great thank you so much.


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Hello,
> Is this t shirt authentic? Thank you.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Men-s-Burberry-London-Grey-Tshirt-Size-XL/193355664073?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225082&meid=64865b5595cb49f78d55572518fb06db&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=193355664073&itm=193355664073&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:808d801d-5b36-11ea-8ada-74dbd180f3b2|parentrq:92c006b41700ad3288645d9cfff09cc6|iid:1
> Pics:


looks ok
t


----------



## Jadex-37

terite said:


> looks ok
> t


Oh wow, thought it was fake so didn't bid on it. 

Regret it now. Thanks.


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Oh wow, thought it was fake so didn't bid on it.
> 
> Regret it now. Thanks.


Agree - it is an unusual vintage - content tag looks ok though. Neck tag is a bit odd - 
t


----------



## Miramar168

terite said:


> Authentic scarf
> t


Thanks so much terite!


----------



## rachelmalta

Hi terite - when you have a minute, could you take a look at these, please?

1) Item: skirt
Item number: 184150657047
Seller ID: betchey1
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Additional pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2) Item: Blue Label dress
Item number: 392650014243
Seller ID: camillcha_2
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I already have these, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.....! Thanks for your time


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hi! Is this scarf real? I've read that this kind of label is fake, what do you think?


----------



## EFULLER

terite said:


> Yes I know this fabric - I have a red one like it and I love the old red wool check. I have a black one too and a matching coat for my dog. OMG
> Authentic
> t
> PS Should be a tag inside


I couldn't find a tag anywhere in the purse, and what concerns me is the lines of the plaid don't match up at the seams like I've seen with Burberry items before. I am not as familiar with this fabric/pattern and wasn't sure if it would fall under the same standards as the standard Nova Check pattern. Could this indicate it's not authentic?


----------



## terite

Miramar168 said:


> Thanks so much terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Hi terite - when you have a minute, could you take a look at these, please?
> 
> 1) Item: skirt
> Item number: 184150657047
> Seller ID: betchey1
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-skirt-10/184150657047?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> Additional pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Item: Blue Label dress
> Item number: 392650014243
> Seller ID: camillcha_2
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Blue-Label-100-wool-check-dress-UK-size-8-works-for-size-10-too/392650014243?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> I already have these, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.....! Thanks for your time


Both are authentic
t


----------



## terite

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi! Is this scarf real? I've read that this kind of label is fake, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4679505
> 
> View attachment 4679512
> View attachment 4679513


Scarf is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

EFULLER said:


> I couldn't find a tag anywhere in the purse, and what concerns me is the lines of the plaid don't match up at the seams like I've seen with Burberry items before. I am not as familiar with this fabric/pattern and wasn't sure if it would fall under the same standards as the standard Nova Check pattern. Could this indicate it's not authentic?


It is authentic.
Vntage
t
If I can find mine I will post a photo.


----------



## rachelmalta

terite said:


> Both are authentic
> t


Thanks so much for the reassurance! Much appreciated


----------



## rachelmalta

rachelmalta said:


> Hi - would appreciate an opinion on this, please:
> 
> Item Name: Brooke
> Item Number: 124003738469
> Seller ID: brandhunting
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Brooke-Black-Quilted-Nova-Check-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-Made-in-Italy/124003738469?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



If you don't mind, Terite - you had kindly authenticated this Brooke, which I then purchased and received yesterday. I love it, but just have to get some reassurance that the bag I received is the one in the ebay photos... so I have taken these pics of the tags, especially as the ebay one of the serial number is blurry. What do you think?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

terite said:


> Scarf is a fake one.
> t


Thank you so much!! I came close to buying this, I'll report it instead.


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Thanks so much for the reassurance! Much appreciated


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> If you don't mind, Terite - you had kindly authenticated this Brooke, which I then purchased and received yesterday. I love it, but just have to get some reassurance that the bag I received is the one in the ebay photos... so I have taken these pics of the tags, especially as the ebay one of the serial number is blurry. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4680119
> View attachment 4680120


These tags look good.
This is a good idea - send photos of what you actually receive!
One time - someone had a bag authenticated, then when they received it, had doubts and got a second authentication (fake) - then blamed the (first) authentication.
But both authentications were correct - the seller had made a switch. 
t


----------



## terite

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thank you so much!! I came close to buying this, I'll report it instead.


You are welcome. Good idea - report that.
t


----------



## rachelmalta

terite said:


> These tags look good.
> This is a good idea - send photos of what you actually receive!
> One time - someone had a bag authenticated, then when they received it, had doubts and got a second authentication (fake) - then blamed the (first) authentication.
> But both authentications were correct - the seller had made a switch.
> t


That's what I was afraid of! But thankfully, all's well, and I can sleep happy - thanks to you!


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> That's what I was afraid of! But thankfully, all's well, and I can sleep happy - thanks to you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

INVITATION to EVERYONE - you are welcome to have items RECEIVED given a second check - especially scarves - make sure you get the item shown in the photos. 
t


----------



## webistrying

Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Coated Canvas Bifold Wallet
Item Number: 283795817530
Seller ID: poshjewelrynloan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Already bought by a family member. I can supply more photos if necessary. Has a certificate by Entrupy Authentication but I'm new to designer items and haven't heard of Entrupy before. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

webistrying said:


> Item Name: Burberry Haymarket Coated Canvas Bifold Wallet
> Item Number: 283795817530
> Seller ID: poshjewelrynloan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Mens-BURBERRY-Haymarket-Coated-Canvas-Bifold-Wallet/283795817530?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Already bought by a family member. I can supply more photos if necessary. Has a certificate by Entrupy Authentication but I'm new to designer items and haven't heard of Entrupy before.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


authentic
t


----------



## webistrying

terite said:


> authentic
> t



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## terite

webistrying said:


> Thank you so much!!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Elaineeee

Is these 2 scarfs authentic? (Brown one and grey one?)

Thanks


----------



## Jadex-37

I am looking forward to buying this cashmere sweater. Is it genuine burberry?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Blu...231788?hash=item4b7529f76c:g:LuAAAOSwzOleWpOy


----------



## rachelmalta

Hi, Terite! I bought this scarf off eBay about 10 years ago, and never got round to having it authenticated. The only label is the one in the picture. The scarf is about 5 ft long by 10 ins wide. Any idea as to its authenticity?


----------



## terite

Elaineeee said:


> Is these 2 scarfs authentic? (Brown one and grey one?)
> 
> Thanks


Please send closer clearer photos of the labels.
t


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> I am looking forward to buying this cashmere sweater. Is it genuine burberry?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Blu...231788?hash=item4b7529f76c:g:LuAAAOSwzOleWpOy


Send close/flat photos of the labels when you get it -  no red flags.
t


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Hi, Terite! I bought this scarf off eBay about 10 years ago, and never got round to having it authenticated. The only label is the one in the picture. The scarf is about 5 ft long by 10 ins wide. Any idea as to its authenticity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684150
> View attachment 4684151


Authentic
t


----------



## rachelmalta

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you! I really appreciate your doing this in your free time. You're very kind.


----------



## Jadex-37

terite said:


> Send close/flat photos of the labels when you get it -  no red flags.
> t


Thank you, I will send you the photos when it arrives.


----------



## DaysG

Can someone help me , is this Burberry backpack authentic?


----------



## Elaineeee

terite said:


> Please send closer clearer photos of the labels.
> t




Is this ok?

thanks


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Please help me out with this scarf. Is it genuine? Seller says it is bought in London. No receipt. Bargain prize. Thank you so much!!




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate your doing this in your free time. You're very kind.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Thank you, I will send you the photos when it arrives.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

DaysG said:


> Can someone help me , is this Burberry backpack authentic?


looks good
t


----------



## terite

Elaineeee said:


> View attachment 4684545
> View attachment 4684546
> 
> 
> 
> Is this ok?
> 
> thanks


need all four pages of the content tags
t


----------



## GeorginaK

Hello everyone, 
I was wondering if you could please help me authenticate this Burberry coat. 
I am considering buying it and the seller is lovely, but I am not sure whether it is authentic. 
Any help would be great, thank you!


----------



## pawpurse

hey! i would like some help authenticating this bag... i tried to look around on the internet but since it is blue label it is harder to find  the bag doesn't have a tag on the inside, but i found out that some of the blue label bags do not come with this tag. another bag i found on another website in red that look similar also did not have a tag

Item Name: blue label tote bag
Item Number: unsure
Seller ID: riruse
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...820024?hash=item4b75ad0338:g:hooAAOSwYbNeZJ1a


----------



## terite

GeorginaK said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was wondering if you could please help me authenticate this Burberry coat.
> I am considering buying it and the seller is lovely, but I am not sure whether it is authentic.
> Any help would be great, thank you!


Authentic vintage coat
t


----------



## EFULLER

terite said:


> It is authentic.
> Vntage
> t
> If I can find mine I will post a photo.




Thank you! No need to post the pic. I haven’t come across many Burberry purses in our shop so was a little nervous about trying to authenticate it without advice from the awesome people on this forum. Thanks again, I really  appreciate it!


----------



## terite

pawpurse said:


> hey! i would like some help authenticating this bag... i tried to look around on the internet but since it is blue label it is harder to find  the bag doesn't have a tag on the inside, but i found out that some of the blue label bags do not come with this tag. another bag i found on another website in red that look similar also did not have a tag
> 
> Item Name: blue label tote bag
> Item Number: unsure
> Seller ID: riruse
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...820024?hash=item4b75ad0338:g:hooAAOSwYbNeZJ1a


Looks like an early Blue label - looks legit - is that a tag in the inside pocket?
t


----------



## terite

EFULLER said:


> Thank you! No need to post the pic. I haven’t come across many Burberry purses in our shop so was a little nervous about trying to authenticate it without advice from the awesome people on this forum. Thanks again, I really  appreciate it!


You are welcome - the older wool bags are some of my favorites!
t


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hi again. I would be very happy if I could get some feedback on this scarf. Size 120x120 cm, bought at Selfridges four years ago. Prize at time of purchase 315 £. Wool scarf, Merino Wool House Check Square Shawl


----------



## pawpurse

terite said:


> Looks like an early Blue label - looks legit - is that a tag in the inside pocket?
> t


oh yeah! that does look like a tag! thank you i didn't notice that 

thank you for your help!


----------



## terite

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi again. I would be very happy if I could get some feedback on this scarf. Size 120x120 cm, bought at Selfridges four years ago. Prize at time of purchase 315 £. Wool scarf, Merino Wool House Check Square Shawl
> View attachment 4686276
> View attachment 4686277
> View attachment 4686278
> View attachment 4686279
> View attachment 4686280


Photos are too small to say - send clear/close photos of the two labels - 
t


----------



## terite

pawpurse said:


> oh yeah! that does look like a tag! thank you i didn't notice that
> 
> thank you for your help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Norwegian Girl

terite said:


> Photos are too small to say - send clear/close photos of the two labels -
> t


Hi. There is only one label om this scarf ås seller removed the material tag ulik wearing it.


----------



## terite

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi. There is only one label om this scarf ås seller removed the material tag ulik wearing it.
> View attachment 4687654


Photo too small to say.
t
When you get the item - send better photos


----------



## Norwegian Girl

terite said:


> Photo too small to say.
> t
> When you get the item - send better photos


I will do that.  Thank you.


----------



## terite

Norwegian Girl said:


> I will do that.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687858


You are welcome - there is a lot of detail in the font/writing - I can't tell from a far away shot. I can say that label placement looks right. 
t


----------



## beeauty

Dear Terite 

can you please help me to authenticate this scarf ? I thinks it’s a Burberry giant check gauze scarf. Thank you so much  

item name: Burbery
listing number: none
seller id: none
link: none
comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## violetti9

hi! could you please let me know what youthink about this coat? I attached additional pictures. I have some doubts about it. Please let me know  
Thanks so much ! 

Item Name: burberry puffer 
Item Number:264659701326
Seller ID: assists21
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Burber...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Dear Terite
> 
> can you please help me to authenticate this scarf ? I thinks it’s a Burberry giant check gauze scarf. Thank you so much
> 
> item name: Burbery
> listing number: none
> seller id: none
> link: none
> comments: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again ❤️❤️❤️❤️


The label looks good - send a photo of the entire scarf laid out flat. What happened to the fringe?
t


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> hi! could you please let me know what youthink about this coat? I attached additional pictures. I have some doubts about it. Please let me know
> Thanks so much !
> 
> Item Name: burberry puffer
> Item Number:264659701326
> Seller ID: assists21
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Burberry-Brit-Puff-Jacket-Women-Small-Women-Fur-Hood-Detachable/264659701326?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> View attachment 4688055
> View attachment 4688056
> View attachment 4688057
> View attachment 4688058
> View attachment 4688059
> View attachment 4688060
> View attachment 4688061
> View attachment 4688062
> View attachment 4688063


Would need to see all pages of the content tags - straight on/flat/close up.
t


----------



## nattyt145

Hello, could you please help authenticate this Burberry Half Mega Cashmere bandana scarf in camel? Let me know if additional photos are required, I tried to take good close-ups of the tag, scarf pattern and fringe. 
Generally the scarf looks and feels ok, but I have concerns about some of the darker "hairs" of the cashmere folding into the lighter colors, if that makes sense. Also the black colors are not as bold as I recall, compared to other Burberry cashmere scarves.

Item Name: Burberry Half Mega Cashmere scarf (also sometimes called Burberry Bandana Cashmere scarf)
Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-camel-bandana-in-check-cashmere-scarfwrap/26710721/
Photos: https://s1068.photobucket.com/user/nattyt145/library/Burberry Half Mega Cashmere Bandana scarf

Thank you so much!


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> Would need to see all pages of the content tags - straight on/flat/close up.
> t




Hi! 
Here you go. Please tell me if they’re good enough (the pictures)


----------



## terite

nattyt145 said:


> Hello, could you please help authenticate this Burberry Half Mega Cashmere bandana scarf in camel? Let me know if additional photos are required, I tried to take good close-ups of the tag, scarf pattern and fringe.
> Generally the scarf looks and feels ok, but I have concerns about some of the darker "hairs" of the cashmere folding into the lighter colors, if that makes sense. Also the black colors are not as bold as I recall, compared to other Burberry cashmere scarves.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Half Mega Cashmere scarf (also sometimes called Burberry Bandana Cashmere scarf)
> Link (if available): https://www.tradesy.com/i/burberry-camel-bandana-in-check-cashmere-scarfwrap/26710721/
> Photos: https://s1068.photobucket.com/user/nattyt145/library/Burberry Half Mega Cashmere Bandana scarf
> 
> Thank you so much!


I can't see either set of photos. Try posting them right on this page.
t


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hi!
> Here you go. Please tell me if they’re good enough (the pictures)
> 
> View attachment 4688211
> View attachment 4688212
> View attachment 4688213
> View attachment 4688214
> View attachment 4688215
> View attachment 4688216
> View attachment 4688217
> View attachment 4688218


The content tags look very odd to me - they mention grey duck, mallard duck and down and feathers. Also mentions a shearling collar (no), and a fox fur. Font looks unusual also.
Cannot confirm what is going on here. 
Are there spelling mistakes in that white content tag - I think so.
Also serial number indicates China, but coat says made in Malaysia.
t


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> The content tags look very odd to me - they mention grey duck, mallard duck and down and feathers. Also mentions a shearling collar (no), and a fox fur. Font looks unusual also.
> Cannot confirm what is going on here.
> t



thank you! i own a few burberry jackets and this one feels different. Im very sceptical about it. Even the lining material doesnt feel right. I will return it. 
thanks so much!


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> thank you! i own a few burberry jackets and this one feels different. Im very sceptical about it. Even the lining material doesnt feel right. I will return it.
> thanks so much!


I added this:
Are there spelling mistakes in that white content tag - I think so.
Also serial number indicates China, but coat says made in Malaysia.
t
You are welcome
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> The label looks good - send a photo of the entire scarf laid out flat. What happened to the fringe?
> t




Not really sure what happened to the fringe probably  the previous owner trimmed it perhaps ?? Maybe the reason why they donated it to the thriftstore oh well ... are these photos good ?? Thank you so much ☺️ for the help ❤️


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Not really sure what happened to the fringe maybe the previous owner trimmed it ?? Maybe that’s  why they donated the it ‍♀️ ... are these photos good ?? Thank you so much ☺️ for the help ❤️


looks good - just washed I think - I think you could carefully sort that out 
t


----------



## tkimt

May I have this check scarf marked as 100% cashmere authenticated? I bought it years ago on eBay back when I was younger & naive, and never thought to double check it. Thank you in advance ❤️


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I would be very happy if I could get some feedback on this bag.
Burberry blue label.


----------



## nattyt145

terite said:


> I can't see either set of photos. Try posting them right on this page.
> t



Sorry about that! I missed the option to directly upload in my first post...please let me know if these attached photos are what's needed to authenticate. Thank you!!


----------



## terite

tkimt said:


> View attachment 4688505
> View attachment 4688506
> View attachment 4688507
> View attachment 4688508
> 
> May I have this check scarf marked as 100% cashmere authenticated? I bought it years ago on eBay back when I was younger & naive, and never thought to double check it. Thank you in advance ❤️


Tassels look thin - label looks off - sometimes it is tough to say from the photo - but the letters look too squished on DRY and too close between clean and only. It does not look right to me. If you think it is your photo - try again - photograph the label flat and straight on. Also the label should be blue not black.
t


----------



## terite

Norwegian Girl said:


> I would be very happy if I could get some feedback on this bag.
> Burberry blue label.
> View attachment 4688683
> View attachment 4688684
> View attachment 4688685
> View attachment 4688686


That is an authentic Blue Label bag.
t


----------



## terite

nattyt145 said:


> Sorry about that! I missed the option to directly upload in my first post...please let me know if these attached photos are what's needed to authenticate. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4688712
> View attachment 4688713
> View attachment 4688712
> View attachment 4688713
> View attachment 4688717
> View attachment 4688712
> View attachment 4688713
> View attachment 4688714
> View attachment 4688716
> View attachment 4688717
> View attachment 4688718
> View attachment 4688719
> View attachment 4688720
> View attachment 4688721
> View attachment 4688722
> View attachment 4688724
> View attachment 4688712
> View attachment 4688713
> View attachment 4688714
> View attachment 4688716
> View attachment 4688717
> View attachment 4688718
> View attachment 4688719
> View attachment 4688720
> View attachment 4688721
> View attachment 4688722
> View attachment 4688724
> View attachment 4688725


Can you send a closer/clear photo of the label and all four pages of the content tag - showing the numbers that are at the bottom of the content tag pages.
t


----------



## Norwegian Girl

terite said:


> That is an authentic Blue Label bag.
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## nattyt145

terite said:


> Can you send a closer/clear photo of the label and all four pages of the content tag - showing the numbers that are at the bottom of the content tag pages.
> t



Yes of course..here are some new close-up photos for your review.


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> looks good - just washed I think - I think you could carefully sort that out
> t




Ohhhh YAY ☺️ .. THANK YOU so much for helping ❤️ Have a great weekend


----------



## tkimt

Sadly at one point I was pretty certain it was fake. Thank you!!


terite said:


> Tassels look thin - label looks off - sometimes it is tough to say from the photo - but the letters look too squished on DRY and too close between clean and only. It does not look right to me. If you think it is your photo - try again - photograph the label flat and straight on. Also the label should be blue not black.
> t


----------



## terite

nattyt145 said:


> Yes of course..here are some new close-up photos for your review.


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Ohhhh YAY ☺️ .. THANK YOU so much for helping ❤️ Have a great weekend


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

tkimt said:


> Sadly at one point I was pretty certain it was fake. Thank you!!


You are welcome - 
t


----------



## nattyt145

terite said:


> Authentic
> t



Phew! Wow glad to hear it, thank you so much! ♥️☺️


----------



## Norwegian Girl

terite said:


> Photos are too small to say - send clear/close photos of the two labels -
> t


The scarf arrived today. Here are some new photos.


----------



## terite

nattyt145 said:


> Phew! Wow glad to hear it, thank you so much! ♥️☺️


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Norwegian Girl said:


> View attachment 4689408
> View attachment 4689409
> 
> The scarf arrived today. Here are some new photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689399
> View attachment 4689400
> View attachment 4689401
> View attachment 4689402
> View attachment 4689404


looks good
t


----------



## Norwegian Girl

terite said:


> looks good
> t


So relieved! Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

Norwegian Girl said:


> So relieved! Thank you so much!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Minze

Hi all, I would like to buy a Burberry Scarf online, but I am insecure about the authenticity of some offers - could you please have a look if any of those might be authentic? Thanks


----------



## terite

Minze said:


> Hi all, I would like to buy a Burberry Scarf online, but I am insecure about the authenticity of some offers - could you please have a look if any of those might be authentic? Thanks
> View attachment 4690393
> View attachment 4690394
> View attachment 4690396
> View attachment 4690397


photos are too small to tell - also need to see entire item, fringe and tags an labels.
t


----------



## Minze

Hi terite, I will just provide the links if thats allowed (narrowed it down to these two)
If someone could tell me how to remove the photos in the posting  above as they are no longer needed I would be grateful 

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Schal-Braun/254533977425?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

https://www.ebay.de/itm/BURBERRY-LONDON-ENGLAND-MADE-IN-SCOTLAND-100-CASHMERE-SCARF-OLD-CAMEL-180-32/362931850329?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

EDIT: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Lo...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kaznpops

Good afternoon 

Please could you authenticate this scarf if possible, or advise what additional photographs are required:

Item no: 124058124926
Seller: reburd07
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Many thanks.


----------



## terite

Minze said:


> Hi terite, I will just provide the links if thats allowed (narrowed it down to these two)
> If someone could tell me how to remove the photos in the posting  above as they are no longer needed I would be grateful
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Schal-Braun/254533977425?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/BURBERRY-LONDON-ENGLAND-MADE-IN-SCOTLAND-100-CASHMERE-SCARF-OLD-CAMEL-180-32/362931850329?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> EDIT: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-London-Tan-Classic-Nova-Check-Scarf-Cashmere-Wool-9-215-RRP-370/383456492095?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!


real
fake
real
t


----------



## terite

kaznpops said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Please could you authenticate this scarf if possible, or advise what additional photographs are required:
> 
> Item no: 124058124926
> Seller: reburd07
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Cashmere-Scarf-for-Women-Camel-Red/124058124926?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Many thanks.


Photos too small - need to see all pages of content tags and labels
t


----------



## W4yn3

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.*
> 
> *5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.*
> 
> *8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer
> *
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


----------



## W4yn3

Please Help me out to confirm if this Burberry Wallet that i received is Genuine, i just notice it has engrave “Sheng Tong in the Snap”


----------



## W4yn3

Please Someone can tell me if this Burberry is Genuine, I received it as a gift. Thank you in Advance


----------



## terite

W4yn3 said:


> Please Someone can tell me if this Burberry is Genuine, I received it as a gift. Thank you in Advance


It is a fake one - I hope you can get your money back.
t


----------



## jojamy31

Hi. Is this burberry dress authentic . ?? Will someone hjælp me authenticate this? Thank you


----------



## terite

jojamy31 said:


> Hi. Is this burberry dress authentic . ?? Will someone hjælp me authenticate this? Thank you


It is a fake dress.
Hope you can get a refund.
t


----------



## jojamy31

terite said:


> It is a fake dress.
> Hope you can get a refund.
> t


Thank you. I hope i can get my money back. Although i did not give Huge amount of money for it. I just want to know that this is not authentic


----------



## Fashionista25

Hi Terite!

Can you help me authenticate this scarf?
	

		
			
		

		
	











Thank You!


----------



## terite

jojamy31 said:


> Thank you. I hope i can get my money back. Although i did not give Huge amount of money for it. I just want to know that this is not authentic


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Fashionista25 said:


> Hi Terite!
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this scarf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691759
> View attachment 4691760
> View attachment 4691761
> View attachment 4691762
> View attachment 4691763
> View attachment 4691764
> View attachment 4691765
> View attachment 4691766
> View attachment 4691768
> 
> Thank You!


Looks right.
t


----------



## Fashionista25

terite said:


> Looks right.
> t


Awesome! Thanks for your time!


----------



## Minze

Thank you so much, terite!


----------



## terite

Minze said:


> Thank you so much, terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Thepikeman

Got this at a thrift for $6. No serial but it’s in pretty rough shape so it may have fallen off / got cut off. The name “Burberrys” was the name of the company pre-1999. The leather and knit materials are of good quality, the knit is very buttery. The wallet smells really old, kinda like a musty basement and mothballs. I think it’s either really old or very fake, but I’m not sure. I’ve got opinions going both ways.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Terite, could you help me with this scarf? Thank you so much!


----------



## Georgieriggs04

Hi addy,
I purchased this item at a secondhand store. There isn’t any indication for a name of the bag but has plenty of branding, it also looks fairly old so I'm wondering if you might be able to authenticate and if you know what name it has or if it’s vintage?


----------



## rachelmalta

Could you take a look at this one, terite, please?

Item Name: Burberry Brit Camel Coat 
Item Number: 392731469703
Seller ID: modavitauk
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Additional pics:


----------



## Jadex-37

Hi
It is finally here. Here are the tags. Thanks
https://www.ebay.co.uk/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=324088231788&transactionId=0


----------



## terite

Thank you to RACHEL for reaching out - sometimes my notifications stop - so if I don't respond within 24 hours - please let me know.
Thanks, Rachel
t


----------



## terite

Norwegian Girl said:


> Terite, could you help me with this scarf? Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4693578
> View attachment 4693581
> View attachment 4693582
> View attachment 4693583


Can we get a straight on photo of the label, lying flat, and photos of all pages of the content tag.
t


----------



## terite

Norwegian Girl said:


> Terite, could you help me with this scarf? Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4693578
> View attachment 4693581
> View attachment 4693582
> View attachment 4693583


Can we get a straight on photo of the label, lying flat, and photos of all pages of the content tag.
t


----------



## terite

Georgieriggs04 said:


> Hi addy,
> I purchased this item at a secondhand store. There isn’t any indication for a name of the bag but has plenty of branding, it also looks fairly old so I'm wondering if you might be able to authenticate and if you know what name it has or if it’s vintage?


That is a genuine one - vintage. 
t


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Could you take a look at this one, terite, please?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Brit Camel Coat
> Item Number: 392731469703
> Seller ID: modavitauk
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Brit-Camel-Coat-UK10/392731469703?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Additional pics:
> View attachment 4695952
> View attachment 4695953


Send last page of content tag, photo of the coat lying open, closeup of the tag at the neck.
t


----------



## terite

Thepikeman said:


> Got this at a thrift for $6. No serial but it’s in pretty rough shape so it may have fallen off / got cut off. The name “Burberrys” was the name of the company pre-1999. The leather and knit materials are of good quality, the knit is very buttery. The wallet smells really old, kinda like a musty basement and mothballs. I think it’s either really old or very fake, but I’m not sure. I’ve got opinions going both ways.


Is it leather? What does the zipper say? What is inside that pocket. I am totally thrown by that Made in Italy stamp - and the zipper pull and the fabric. What has been cut off - are they any markings on the fabric liner? For that vintage I would expect markings more like that blue canvas coated bag above. And not a Made in Italy stamp at all. Also the fabric looks odd - instinct is that it is a fake one because of the style/shape/fabric.
t


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Hi
> It is finally here. Here are the tags. Thanks
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=324088231788&transactionId=0


Send clear photos of all pages of the content tag lying flat. And photo of the main label. Any knight embroidered?
t


----------



## Jadex-37

terite said:


> Send clear photos of all pages of the content tag lying flat. And photo of the main label. Any knight embroidered?
> t


No knight.
Are these good?
Thank you very much


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> No knight.
> Are these good?
> Thank you very much


Genuine.
t


----------



## Jadex-37

terite said:


> Genuine.
> t


Thanks.


----------



## CoachGrrl

Item Name: Genuine Burberry Black/Beige Nova Check Coated Canvas  bag Tote Hand Bag

Item Number: 153845754589
Seller ID: best_things99
Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153845754589

Authentic? I tried searching prior to posting but keeps crashing! I hope it’s not a duplicate request. Thank you guys!! :]


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Thanks.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

CoachGrrl said:


> Item Name: Genuine Burberry Black/Beige Nova Check Coated Canvas  bag Tote Hand Bag
> 
> Item Number: 153845754589
> Seller ID: best_things99
> Link:  https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153845754589
> 
> Authentic? I tried searching prior to posting but keeps crashing! I hope it’s not a duplicate request. Thank you guys!! :]


Authentic - maybe not right to say - but watch for color transfer and corner wear on this issue
t


----------



## rachelmalta

terite said:


> Send last page of content tag, photo of the coat lying open, closeup of the tag at the neck.
> t



Hi terite! Seller has sent a bunch of new pics. Hope these help:


----------



## terite

rachelmalta said:


> Hi terite! Seller has sent a bunch of new pics. Hope these help:
> View attachment 4697551
> View attachment 4697552
> View attachment 4697553
> View attachment 4697554
> View attachment 4697555
> View attachment 4697556
> View attachment 4697557
> View attachment 4697559


Authentic Burberry Brit coat
t


----------



## rachelmalta

terite said:


> Authentic Burberry Brit coat
> t[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you so much! Will go ahead and pay, the seller has been incredibly patient with me and deserves a break


----------



## terite

great!
t


----------



## melrose12

Hello, I recently purchased with Burberry canvas tote and was told that it was authentic by the seller.   I have spent hours searching online & have not been able to find any bag that looks like it, so now I'm not sure.   Would someone be able to verify if this is authentic for me?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

melrose12 said:


> Hello, I recently purchased with Burberry canvas tote and was told that it was authentic by the seller.   I have spent hours searching online & have not been able to find any bag that looks like it, so now I'm not sure.   Would someone be able to verify if this is authentic for me?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4699097
> View attachment 4699098
> View attachment 4699099
> View attachment 4699100
> View attachment 4699101
> View attachment 4699102
> View attachment 4699103



Gee - don't spend hours on stuff like that!
It is authentic - I have at least one of those too - this is authentic. Early 2000's.
t


----------



## melrose12

terite said:


> Gee - don't spend hours on stuff like that!
> It is authentic - I have at least one of those too - this is authentic. Early 2000's.
> t


  I guess I was determined to find out.  I'm really happy I found this forum!   Thank you so much for such a quick response!


----------



## terite

melrose12 said:


> I guess I was determined to find out.  I'm really happy I found this forum!   Thank you so much for such a quick response!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## CoachGrrl

terite said:


> Authentic - maybe not right to say - but watch for color transfer and corner wear on this issue
> t


Thank you very much!!! 
The discoloration looks worse in the photo then in person - I appreciate your time and imput!!! )


----------



## terite

CoachGrrl said:


> Thank you very much!!!
> The discoloration looks worse in the photo then in person - I appreciate your time and imput!!! )


You are welcome.
Meant to say - don't let it rub on denim jeans etc.
Cheers
t


----------



## hvll

hello! please help authenticate this burberry trench coat. Thanks! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-London-Mens-Mac-Trench-Coat-Size-48-50-M/124125283924


----------



## terite

hvll said:


> hello! please help authenticate this burberry trench coat. Thanks! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-London-Mens-Mac-Trench-Coat-Size-48-50-M/124125283924


She should post a clear photo of the main label, a photo of the back of the inside of the collar and all pages of the content tag. But no red flags, so if you bought it send photos when you get it.
t


----------



## brbrfilek

Hi can anyone please authenticate this coat with pink trim. Have an opportunity to purchase it for a fraction of RRP but not sure whether it is genuine.
Many thanks
B


----------



## terite

brbrfilek said:


> Hi can anyone please authenticate this coat with pink trim. Have an opportunity to purchase it for a fraction of RRP but not sure whether it is genuine.
> Many thanks
> B


It is a fake coat. Don't buy that.
t


----------



## audreybow

Hello! I am an eBay seller and we received this bag as a donation. I believe it is a Burberry classic check tote, but when researching others I noticed they mostly all had sewn-in leather tags instead of the metal tag and a lot had a serial number which this does not. I was just hoping to get a second opinion because I don't want to sell anything fake! Thank you!


----------



## terite

audreybow said:


> Hello! I am an eBay seller and we received this bag as a donation. I believe it is a Burberry classic check tote, but when researching others I noticed they mostly all had sewn-in leather tags instead of the metal tag and a lot had a serial number which this does not. I was just hoping to get a second opinion because I don't want to sell anything fake! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702224
> View attachment 4702225
> View attachment 4702226
> View attachment 4702227
> View attachment 4702228
> View attachment 4702229
> View attachment 4702230
> View attachment 4702231
> View attachment 4702232
> View attachment 4702233
> View attachment 4702234


It is an authentic Burberry nova check tote.
The metal tag is right. Serial numbers were not in this vintage. But it has its original hang tag.
t


----------



## audreybow

terite said:


> It is an authentic Burberry nova check tote.
> The metal tag is right. Serial numbers were not in this vintage. But it has its original hang tag.
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

audreybow said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## kiskyte10

Hello, I won an auction for a vintage Burberry trench coat on eBay and now I'm a little worried about its authenticity. What worries me the most is that from what I see in the pictures, it looks like the lining doesn't line up. Secondly, the white label? I've only seen navy colour labels on vintage Burberry trench coats. I only have 4 pictures, but asked the seller to send me more. I'm not an expert so I hope someone can help me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

kiskyte10 said:


> Hello, I won an auction for a vintage Burberry trench coat on eBay and now I'm a little worried about its authenticity. What worries me the most is that from what I see in the pictures, it looks like the lining doesn't line up. Secondly, the white label? I've only seen navy colour labels on vintage Burberry trench coats. I only have 4 pictures, but asked the seller to send me more. I'm not an expert so I hope someone can help me. Thank you in advance.


So, the white label like this is a bit older than the blue one. The label looks ok. Send photos of the size tag, buckles, coat lying open and the content tags when you get it. No red flags for me
t


----------



## MaxDexter

Hello, I am looking forward to buying this polo. Think its authentic, but not sure. Thank you.


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> Hello, I am looking forward to buying this polo. Think its authentic, but not sure. Thank you.


Post a clear close photo of the blue label at the neck, and a photo of the button.
t


----------



## MaxDexter

terite said:


> Post a clear close photo of the blue label at the neck, and a photo of the button.
> t


I decided I don't want to buy this anymore since London is not their mainline, but Prorsum. Am I right? I always thought it was London.

Thanks for trying though. I appreciate it.


----------



## terite

Prorsum was the top line (has a black label). London WAS a main line - but now there is just Burberry - so it has changed over the years.
There also used to be - Burberry Brit, Golf, sport etc.
t


----------



## MaxDexter

terite said:


> Prorsum was the top line (has a black label). London WAS a main line - but now there is just Burberry - so it has changed over the years.
> There also used to be - Burberry Brit, Golf, sport etc.
> t


I see. So which lines were sold in main Burberry stores e.g on Bond Street or 5th Avenue?


----------



## throwingawayyouth

Hello! I’m looking to get this trench coat authenticated. Thank you


----------



## terite

throwingawayyouth said:


> Hello! I’m looking to get this trench coat authenticated. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4704877
> View attachment 4704878
> View attachment 4704879
> View attachment 4704880
> View attachment 4704881
> View attachment 4704882
> View attachment 4704884
> View attachment 4704885
> View attachment 4704886
> View attachment 4704887
> View attachment 4704888
> View attachment 4704889


Authentic vintage
t


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> I see. So which lines were sold in main Burberry stores e.g on Bond Street or 5th Avenue?


Different ones at different times I would say. Burberry London was very popular. Now I think it is just Burberry.
t


----------



## apagui1618

Hi. Please help me authenticate these 2 bags:

1. Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Burberrys London Horseshoe shape
Link (if available): n/a
Photos: 











2. Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Burberrys London. Sorry I don't know the name. 
Link (if available): n/a
Photos: 









Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## terite

apagui1618 said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate these 2 bags:
> 
> 1. Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Burberrys London Horseshoe shape
> Link (if available): n/a
> Photos:
> View attachment 4706787
> 
> View attachment 4706788
> 
> View attachment 4706789
> 
> View attachment 4706790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Burberrys London. Sorry I don't know the name.
> Link (if available): n/a
> Photos:
> View attachment 4706798
> 
> View attachment 4706799
> 
> View attachment 4706800
> 
> View attachment 4706801
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.


Both vintage bags, authentic
t


----------



## apagui1618

terite said:


> Both vintage bags, authentic
> t



Thank you so much, Terite.

Also, would you know the bags' names by any chance?


----------



## terite

apagui1618 said:


> Thank you so much, Terite.
> 
> Also, would you know the bags' names by any chance?


Sorry - not specifically.
The first one is a green haymarket check saddle bag - they came in blue too (and brown of course).
t


----------



## LlianaloveLV

Hello. I am new to the brand. Kindly help me evaluate these scarves please. Thank you.
First.


----------



## LlianaloveLV

Here is the second one. Thank you so much.


----------



## terite

LlianaloveLV said:


> Here is the second one. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4708006
> View attachment 4708007
> View attachment 4708008
> View attachment 4708009
> View attachment 4708010
> View attachment 4708011
> View attachment 4708012
> View attachment 4708013
> View attachment 4708014
> View attachment 4708015
> View attachment 4708016
> View attachment 4708017


Both authentic. Both authentic.
The first one - blue - is older - second one brown, is a bit newer (early 2000's).
Both look good
t


----------



## LlianaloveLV

Thank you ever so much, Terite. Much appreciated.




terite said:


> Both authentic. Both authentic.
> The first one - blue - is older - second one brown, is a bit newer (early 2000's).
> Both look good
> t


----------



## terite

LlianaloveLV said:


> Thank you ever so much, Terite. Much appreciated.


You are welcome
t


----------



## southparkfan

Could you help me authenticate these two scarves, please? And since these two look different in several ways I am also attaching side-by-side photos fyi, marked 1 &2. Thanks in advance!

1 is also longer and wider than 2 even tho their tags have the same size:


----------



## southparkfan

More 1:


----------



## southparkfan

More 2:


----------



## southparkfan

emmm, Not sure why this one didn't get any response, but I really need your help with these two... They are both supposed to be authentic however look so different and esp. the 2nd looks really off to me, but it came from an authenticity guaranteed website.

I would really appreciate it if someone can provide an answer... Thank you so much!


----------



## Jadex-37

Can you please authenticate this Prorsum tee? Never purchased Prorsum before. This is all I have so far. Thank you for your help.


----------



## terite

southparkfan said:


> emmm, Not sure why this one didn't get any response,
> 
> emmm horrid service I guess. (You posted last night in my time zone.)
> 
> I like to see all pages of the content tag. And the sewn on label - up close, and the front of the paper tags, the plastic piece. Also post one photo of both scarves lying flat/side by side. Nothing screaming fake.
> t


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Can you please authenticate this Prorsum tee? Never purchased Prorsum before. This is all I have so far. Thank you for your help.


I can't enlarge those photos. What I can see looks good, but I need a clear/close photo of the labels.
t


----------



## betty blanch

Please,is this a fake Burberry


----------



## betty blanch

Please,is this a fake Burberry?


----------



## terite

betty blanch said:


> Please,is this a fake Burberry?


Any other tags? Check the pockets and between the lining and the coat. Send a clear/close photo of the white label.
t


----------



## betty blanch

Hi,No others tags.


----------



## betty blanch

Hi,More Photos.TIA


----------



## terite

betty blanch said:


> Hi,More Photos.TIA


Did you check the pockets?
I can't read the white tag clearly - this does look like a vintage item made in Japan - under license - so using legit materials - marketed in Japan
t


----------



## betty blanch

terite said:


> Did you check the pockets?
> I can't read the white tag clearly - this does look like a vintage item made in Japan - under license - so using legit materials - marketed in Japan
> t


Hi.Yes,i did.Thank you.I didn’t know about Burberry made in Japan.Do you know about when it was made?
Thank you.


----------



## Elizabethsullivan

Hi, 
I just bought this from Vestaire Collective but I'm slightly concerned about the gold metal and the zip pulls as I haven't seen one the same. 
Can someone authenticate for me? 
Thanks in advance. 

Name of product: (One I was originally thinking of buying, thought this may be an older or alternate model)
'The Small Rucksack in Vintage Check and Leather'
Link of product: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-9241561.shtml
Photos:


----------



## terite

betty blanch said:


> Hi.Yes,i did.Thank you.I didn’t know about Burberry made in Japan.Do you know about when it was made?
> Thank you.


You are welcome.
It is an old one - vintage item. The size tags must have been cut off. Maybe 1980 - that is a approximation.
t


----------



## terite

Elizabethsullivan said:


> Hi,
> I just bought this from Vestaire Collective but I'm slightly concerned about the gold metal and the zip pulls as I haven't seen one the same.
> Can someone authenticate for me?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name of product: (One I was originally thinking of buying, thought this may be an older or alternate model)
> 'The Small Rucksack in Vintage Check and Leather'
> Link of product: https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-9241561.shtml
> Everything looks good.
> Authentic
> t


----------



## betty blanch

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> It is an old one - vintage item. The size tags must have been cut off. Maybe 1980 - that is a approximation.
> t


Oh.Really gently used.Thank you.


----------



## terite

betty blanch said:


> Oh.Really gently used.Thank you.


You are welcome.
That fabric does not seem to age!
t


----------



## betty blanch

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> That fabric does not seem to age!
> t


Hi.Yes.I think so.Maybe it was used a few times.Im very sad because the belt was lost.


----------



## terite

betty blanch said:


> Hi.Yes.I think so.Maybe it was used a few times.Im very sad because the belt was lost.


Are there belt loops?
t


----------



## betty blanch

terite said:


> Are there belt loops?
> t


Yes.


----------



## Elizabethsullivan

Thank you so much. I’m going to get it looked at on authenticate4u as well. But nice to have a second opinion for now!


----------



## terite

Elizabethsullivan said:


> Thank you so much. I’m going to get it looked at on authenticate4u as well. But nice to have a second opinion for now!


Great idea! They do great work!
t


----------



## southparkfan

Thank you for your reply! Attaching more photos here:


----------



## southparkfan

More 1:


----------



## southparkfan

More 2:


----------



## southparkfan

Sorry I was new here ... 
Lemme know if you need to see more! Thank you!


----------



## schmile

Heyy, just wondering if I could have some help authenticating this jacket on sale :

Item Name: Burberry Bikerjacke Dunkelgrau Größe 34
Item Number: 237961313
Seller ID: nga88
Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen...1313-burberry-bikerjacke-dunkelgrau-grosse-34

The code gives me pause - google gives me a pink jacket on poshmark with the same code (PLEURPPH12WAR), so wasn't sure if this was model-specific number or perhaps merely a date code ... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

southparkfan said:


> Sorry I was new here ...
> Lemme know if you need to see more! Thank you!


Welcome to the purse forum.
How cool to have two the same. Both of them look legit to me.
All the tags, labels and stamps look good - so do the color and pattern alignment and the fringe.
Both authentic
t


----------



## terite

schmile said:


> Heyy, just wondering if I could have some help authenticating this jacket on sale :
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Bikerjacke Dunkelgrau Größe 34
> Item Number: 237961313
> Seller ID: nga88
> Link: https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen...1313-burberry-bikerjacke-dunkelgrau-grosse-34
> 
> The code gives me pause - google gives me a pink jacket on poshmark with the same code (PLEURPPH12WAR), so wasn't sure if this was model-specific number or perhaps merely a date code ...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The code looks ok. Please send photos of all four pages of the content tag and a photo of the inside lining.
t


----------



## Marjmaliwanag

Hi everyone!

I am a new member and first time posting.
I would really appreciate it if you can help me authenticate this Burberry Blue Label bag I bought from a seller here in Qatar.


----------



## southparkfan

terite said:


> Welcome to the purse forum.
> How cool to have two the same. Both of them look legit to me.
> All the tags, labels and stamps look good - so do the color and pattern alignment and the fringe.
> Both authentic
> t


Thanks! Really appreciate it.

 Yes I was just uncertain since I expected them to look exactly the same... Thanks for your time!


----------



## OohPretty!

Hello - can you authenticate this for me please:
Item name: Burberry pink nova Handbag 100% Genuine
Item number: 174243385522
Seller:  yuzhou106_2
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-P...B%2FlKBLyc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

thank you!


----------



## terite

Marjmaliwanag said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am a new member and first time posting.
> I would really appreciate it if you can help me authenticate this Burberry Blue Label bag I bought from a seller here in Qatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713684
> View attachment 4713685
> View attachment 4713686
> View attachment 4713687
> View attachment 4713688


Authentic Blue Label
t


----------



## terite

southparkfan said:


> Thanks! Really appreciate it.
> 
> Yes I was just uncertain since I expected them to look exactly the same... Thanks for your time!


You are welcome.
I agree - the small differences are unusual.
t


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Hello - can you authenticate this for me please:
> Item name: Burberry pink nova Handbag 100% Genuine
> Item number: 174243385522
> Seller:  yuzhou106_2
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Pink-Nova-handBag-100-Genuine-/174243385522?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=AAzcfsEtfc9b230NMMhB%2FlKBLyc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> thank you!


Welcome
Send a clear photo of the interior label, interior zipper pull and inside lining.
t


----------



## shortstuff3804

Wondering about authenticity of my new scarf from Gilt. The tag looks new to me, different from my other scarves. Although looking at previous post by southparkfan, their scarf seems to have the same label as mine.

Is this new tag style? Or old?


----------



## Marjmaliwanag

terite said:


> Authentic Blue Label
> t



thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## OohPretty!

terite said:


> Welcome
> Send a clear photo of the interior label, interior zipper pull and inside lining.
> t


----------



## terite

shortstuff3804 said:


> Wondering about authenticity of my new scarf from Gilt. The tag looks new to me, different from my other scarves. Although looking at previous post by southparkfan, their scarf seems to have the same label as mine.
> 
> Is this new tag style? Or old?


This is the newest style of labels and tags.
Send a photo of the other pages of the content tags.
t


----------



## terite

Marjmaliwanag said:


> thank you so much! ❤️


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> View attachment 4714037
> View attachment 4714040
> View attachment 4714041
> View attachment 4714042


this pink nova check bag looks good.
t


----------



## shortstuff3804

terite said:


> This is the newest style of labels and tags.
> Send a photo of the other pages of the content tags.
> t



Attached here. Thank you!


----------



## terite

shortstuff3804 said:


> Attached here. Thank you!


Everything looks good.
t


----------



## OohPretty!

terite said:


> this pink nova check bag looks good.
> t


Thank you so much! Is this an outlet bag, I was just wondering why it didn't have a Burberry London tag inside.


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Thank you so much! Is this an outlet bag, I was just wondering why it didn't have a Burberry London tag inside.


No it is not an outlet bag - as far as I know there are no outlet bags.
This pink nova check would be several years old. I am surprised by the beige hang tag on it - I wouldn't mind seeing that up close, also the lining (as I requested before) and the label clear and close. 
t


----------



## OohPretty!

terite said:


> No it is not an outlet bag - as far as I know there are no outlet bags.
> This pink nova check would be several years old. I am surprised by the beige hang tag on it - I wouldn't mind seeing that up close, also the lining (as I requested before) and the label clear and close.
> t


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> View attachment 4714200
> View attachment 4714202
> View attachment 4714203
> View attachment 4714201


I have a few of these pink nova check bags, and they are just like that. (Different styles, but same tags/labels/lining.)
t


----------



## Alexiajayne

Hello! I’m new to this forum. Very into Burberry may I add and have just recently bought this purse on Facebook, wondering if you could help me with it’s authentication thank you!! X


----------



## Alexiajayne

Also need help with this purse if possible!! Thank you!! X


----------



## terite

Alexiajayne said:


> Also need help with this purse if possible!! Thank you!! X


There is an authentic haymarket check vintage sling shown - about 18 years old. Would have had a blue bag (not the beige one shown and went with the blue boxes). Wallet to match also looks legit.
t


----------



## Alexiajayne

terite said:


> There is an authentic haymarket check vintage sling shown - about 18 years old. Would have had a blue bag (not the beige one shown and went with the blue boxes). Wallet to match also looks legit.
> t


Okay thank you, I was just curious as there were a few things that told me it was authentic I.e, a smooth zip, and inside lining but the inside label doesn’t feel like leather. Are you saying that this is real? X


----------



## terite

Alexiajayne said:


> Okay thank you, I was just curious as there were a few things that told me it was authentic I.e, a smooth zip, and inside lining but the inside label doesn’t feel like leather. Are you saying that this is real? X


Yes, real.
t


----------



## betty blanch

Hi. 
I need a belt replacemente to my trench.
Any idea how can i do that?
Thanks



terite said:


> You are welcome.
> It is an old one - vintage item. The size tags must have been cut off. Maybe 1980 - that is a approximation.
> t





terite said:


> You are welcome.
> It is an old one - vintage item. The size tags must have been cut off. Maybe 1980 - that is a approximation.
> t


----------



## Alexiajayne

terite said:


> Yes, real.
> t


Thank you x


----------



## terite

betty blanch said:


> Hi.
> I need a belt replacemente to my trench.
> Any idea how can i do that?
> Thanks


Sorry - I don't know where to get an extra belt? Search online maybe. If anyone else has any ideas - make a comment.
t


----------



## betty blanch

terite said:


> Sorry - I don't know where to get an extra belt? Search online maybe. If anyone else has any ideas - make a comment.
> t


Thank you.


----------



## terite

betty blanch said:


> Thank you.


You are welcome
t


----------



## Harsharan

Hello, please help Authenticate this banner bag.

Burberry Banner Bag
https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/clo/d/vancouver-authentic-bnib-small-black/7112518318.html


----------



## jodistephens

terite said:


> No it is not an outlet bag - as far as I know there are no outlet bags.
> This pink nova check would be several years old. I am surprised by the beige hang tag on it - I wouldn't mind seeing that up close, also the lining (as I requested before) and the label clear and close.
> t


Hi !  Could you possibly authenticate this one? thank you so much xx


----------



## terite

Harsharan said:


> Hello, please help Authenticate this banner bag.
> 
> Burberry Banner Bag
> https://vancouver.craigslist.org/van/clo/d/vancouver-authentic-bnib-small-black/7112518318.html


Would need to see the inside tags - all of them.
Hello Vancouver.
t


----------



## terite

jodistephens said:


> Hi !  Could you possibly authenticate this one? thank you so much xx


Send a photo of the other inside tag - so far so good.
t


----------



## hut girl

I bought this bag, its beautiful but could I have it authenticated?
https://poshmark.com/listing/Classic-House-Check-Burberry-HandBag-5de8689c10f00f71d1c02979
Thanks so much!


----------



## Harsharan

terite said:


> Would need to see the inside tags - all of them.
> Hello Vancouver.
> t


----------



## terite

hut girl said:


> I bought this bag, its beautiful but could I have it authenticated?
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Classic-House-Check-Burberry-HandBag-5de8689c10f00f71d1c02979
> Thanks so much!


Photos too small to say for sure - send photos when you get it.
t


----------



## terite

Harsharan said:


> View attachment 4718372
> View attachment 4718373
> View attachment 4718374
> View attachment 4718375
> View attachment 4718376
> View attachment 4718377
> View attachment 4718378


Authentic. Nice photos
t


----------



## hut girl

terite said:


> Photos too small to say for sure - send photos when you get it.
> t


----------



## terite

hut girl said:


> View attachment 4718646
> View attachment 4718645
> View attachment 4718644
> View attachment 4718642
> View attachment 4718642
> View attachment 4718644
> View attachment 4718645
> View attachment 4718646
> 
> View attachment 4718642
> View attachment 4718644


Send closer clearer photos - tags and labels and stamps.


----------



## Harsharan

terite said:


> Would need to see the inside tags - all of them.
> Hello Vancouver.
> t





terite said:


> Authentic. Nice photos
> t


I took a better pic of the logo on the outside. The edges seemed a lil messy. Could you take a look and let me know what you think. The bag is from 2016.


----------



## terite

Harsharan said:


> I took a better pic of the logo on the outside. The edges seemed a lil messy. Could you take a look and let me know what you think. The bag is from 2016.


Looks good
t


----------



## Petitee

Dear all, could somebody tell me if the scarf is original? Would appreciate a lot!


----------



## hut girl

terite said:


> Send closer clearer photos - tags and labels and stamps.


I hope these are better!


----------



## terite

Petitee said:


> Dear all, could somebody tell me if the scarf is original? Would appreciate a lot!


looks good - vintage nova check scarf
t


----------



## terite

hut girl said:


> I hope these are better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719346
> View attachment 4719347
> View attachment 4719348
> View attachment 4719353


Much better - send a photo of what is on the back of the Made in Italy tag - and  a photo of the metal knight on the front.
t


----------



## hut girl

terite said:


> Much better - send a photo of what is on the back of the Made in Italy tag - and  a photo of the metal knight on the front.
> t


----------



## terite

hut girl said:


> View attachment 4719736
> 
> View attachment 4719735


YES - these look right.
Authentic
t


----------



## martyball

Hello,

I am new on the forum and was wondering if you could hep me authenticate this Burberry London jacket that I purchased in 2011. The interior tag was cut off when I got it. Thank you very much for your help 

Taylor


----------



## terite

martyball said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new on the forum and was wondering if you could hep me authenticate this Burberry London jacket that I purchased in 2011. The interior tag was cut off when I got it. Thank you very much for your help
> 
> Taylor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720051
> View attachment 4720052
> View attachment 4720053
> View attachment 4720054
> View attachment 4720056
> View attachment 4720059
> View attachment 4720062


Can you send one clearer closer photo of the neck label. Send a photo of the underside of the back collar.
t


----------



## hut girl

I’m hoping to authenticate and identify the style on this bag. Thanks!


----------



## terite

hut girl said:


> I’m hoping to authenticate and identify the style on this bag. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720482
> View attachment 4720492
> View attachment 4720505
> View attachment 4720508
> View attachment 4720509


Are there fabric tags in the pocket?

t


----------



## hut girl

terite said:


> Are there fabric tags in the pocket?
> 
> t


No, but I was surprised to find this inside the pocket!


----------



## hut girl

terite said:


> YES - these look right.
> Authentic
> t


You wouldn’t happen to know the style name of this bag?


----------



## terite

hut girl said:


> You wouldn’t happen to know the style name of this bag?


Good - I was hoping to see that.
t
Genuine


----------



## terite

hut girl said:


> You wouldn’t happen to know the style name of this bag?


Sorry - no
t


----------



## terite

hut girl said:


> You wouldn’t happen to know the style name of this bag?


Not sure - try black quilted Hobo bag - Brooke 
t


----------



## martyball

terite said:


> Can you send one clearer closer photo of the neck label. Send a photo of the underside of the back collar.
> t


Here you go. Thank you so much 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 for your help.


----------



## terite

martyball said:


> Here you go. Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720893
> View attachment 4720894
> View attachment 4720895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for your help.


Stitching looks unusual to me - so does the belt and the buckle. 
Anything on the back of the size L tag? And sign of the content tags?
t


----------



## martyball

terite said:


> Stitching looks unusual to me - so does the belt and the buckle.
> Anything on the back of the size L tag? And sign of the content tags?
> t


There is nothing on the back of the size L tag and the content tag was cut off when I purchased it from a friend. Is there anything else on the jacket that can be looked at to get a more definite answer or does it look suspicious?

Thank you, 
Taylor


----------



## sherilynesabel

Hi, I’m new on here, could I please get help on authenticating this bag? 
http://my.carousell.com/p/1002149272


----------



## terite

sherilynesabel said:


> Hi, I’m new on here, could I please get help on authenticating this bag?
> http://my.carousell.com/p/1002149272


Peeling is a bad sign - there are very few photos of the bag you would actually receive, and no clear/close detail photos,  carrier bag looks wrong/fake.
t


----------



## terite

martyball said:


> There is nothing on the back of the size L tag and the content tag was cut off when I purchased it from a friend. Is there anything else on the jacket that can be looked at to get a more definite answer or does it look suspicious?
> 
> Thank you,
> Taylor


The belt looks wrong - the label - I cannot see it clearly enough, stitching looks odd on the label at the neck, but it could be your photo. There should be stitching evidence of the content tag if there was one. It does not shout Burberry to me.
t


----------



## Petitee

Dear all,
I am curious about this scarf. Not sure about the tags on newer scarfs. Please help. Many thanks.


----------



## terite

Petitee said:


> Dear all,
> I am curious about this scarf. Not sure about the tags on newer scarfs. Please help. Many thanks.


_It is a fake one.
One thing to look at is the fringe - fringe will usually be nice and tight and twisted - even on vintage scarves (as long as it is a type of scarf that comes with a twisted fringe). Also, unless it is from about 1970 or so, some of those might be a bit unraveled. 
t_


----------



## dmneml

Help im afraid


----------



## yana33311

Hello. can be label like this in the bags?


----------



## Yellowsong

Hello, 
I found this coat for a very good price so I`m not sure if its real..Could somebody please help? 
The seller says that she cant find any other tag on the trenchcoat...
Thank you


----------



## estx1987

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Brit Quilted Navy Jacket
Link (if available): No link. Poshmark user. 
Photos:


----------



## Isellbags

Greetings!
This Burberry duffel bag was bought in Japan from a luxury goods dealer.
It has been called a fake because of the heat stamp logo. There is no tag or leather patch inside. If you can confirm for me I would be most grateful.


----------



## alohaa

Hello! I purchased this scarf on Poshmark, but I'm not sure if it's authentic. I know it's vintage, but I can't find any scarves exactly like this. 
Thank you!


----------



## gaditana

Hi Terite, could you kindly take a look at this bag for me?  Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

dmneml said:


> Help im afraid


Let's see the entire shirt - the back of the content tag, a clear shot of the back of the content tag.
t


----------



## terite

yana33311 said:


> Hello. can be label like this in the bags?
> View attachment 4724585
> View attachment 4724586
> View attachment 4724587
> View attachment 4724588
> View attachment 4724589
> View attachment 4724590
> View attachment 4724591
> View attachment 4724592
> View attachment 4724593
> View attachment 4724594


Let's see the back of the Made in Italy tag, and the other page of the content tag
t


----------



## terite

Yellowsong said:


> Hello,
> I found this coat for a very good price so I`m not sure if its real..Could somebody please help?
> The seller says that she cant find any other tag on the trenchcoat...
> Thank you
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725033
> View attachment 4725034
> View attachment 4725035
> View attachment 4725036
> View attachment 4725037
> View attachment 4725038
> View attachment 4725039
> View attachment 4725040
> View attachment 4725041
> View attachment 4725042
> View attachment 4725043
> View attachment 4725044


Send closer photos of the blue labels please.
t


----------



## terite

estx1987 said:


> View attachment 4725496
> View attachment 4725497
> View attachment 4725498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Brit Quilted Navy Jacket
> Link (if available): No link. Poshmark user.
> Photos:


Need clearner closer photos of all labels (including content tag, back of collar). 
T


----------



## terite

Isellbags said:


> Greetings!
> This Burberry duffel bag was bought in Japan from a luxury goods dealer.
> It has been called a fake because of the heat stamp logo. There is no tag or leather patch inside. If you can confirm for me I would be most grateful.
> View attachment 4725857
> View attachment 4725858
> View attachment 4725859
> View attachment 4725860
> View attachment 4725861
> View attachment 4725862
> View attachment 4725863


It is not fake, but it is not Burberry as we know it. Burberry sold some licenses - allowing productions of their products in other areas/companies. This is a made on license bag - made in Japan - you can tell by lack of made in tag, acorns on the front badge and legit Burberry fabric. Tricky to buy and sell because they are often (some say) inferior in quality - not understood - - although this is a great example and features a classic duffle design - they will all be vintage -all licenses were later revoked.
t


----------



## terite

alohaa said:


> Hello! I purchased this scarf on Poshmark, but I'm not sure if it's authentic. I know it's vintage, but I can't find any scarves exactly like this.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725962
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725963
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725964
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725965


Oh boy - remember what I mentioned about the fringe above? This is a legit Burberry scarf from about 1960 (my guess). Like Great Grandpa's scarf! Hold it up to the light to check for holes. Fringe has unraveled in this case because it is so old. Was it advertised as really old?
t


----------



## terite

gaditana said:


> Hi Terite, could you kindly take a look at this bag for me?  Thanks so much!


Authentic smoked check
t


----------



## gaditana

terite said:


> Authentic smoked check
> t


Thank you t!


----------



## terite

gaditana said:


> Thank you t!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Yellowsong

terite said:


> Send closer photos of the blue labels please.
> t








hope these pictures are better, I asked the seller for the blue label and close pictures of the buttons! If its real burberry do you know how i can find out how old it is and which size/ model? thanks for your help!!


----------



## terite

Yellowsong said:


> View attachment 4728700
> View attachment 4728701
> View attachment 4728702
> 
> 
> hope these pictures are better, I asked the seller for the blue label and close pictures of the buttons! If its real burberry do you know how i can find out how old it is and which size/ model? thanks for your help!!


There should be labels on inside - content tags.
t


----------



## Yellowsong

terite said:


> There should be labels on inside - content tags.
> t








Thats the only tags the seller could find in the coat..
I told her to look in the pockets of her jacket, because i remember some burberry trenchcoats have a tag in there but I dont know if that was right. 
So is it not real if it doesnt have any other tag? 
Thanks for your help..


----------



## alohaa

terite said:


> Oh boy - remember what I mentioned about the fringe above? This is a legit Burberry scarf from about 1960 (my guess). Like Great Grandpa's scarf! Hold it up to the light to check for holes. Fringe has unraveled in this case because it is so old. Was it advertised as really old?
> t



Thanks so much! There are some moth holes in it, and no, it wasn't advertised as being this old.


----------



## terite

Yellowsong said:


> View attachment 4728773
> View attachment 4728774
> View attachment 4728775
> 
> 
> Thats the only tags the seller could find in the coat..
> I told her to look in the pockets of her jacket, because i remember some burberry trenchcoats have a tag in there but I dont know if that was right.
> So is it not real if it doesnt have any other tag?
> Thanks for your help..


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

alohaa said:


> Thanks so much! There are some moth holes in it, and no, it wasn't advertised as being this old.


You are welcome
t


----------



## Petitee

Dear all,

Below are 2 look like vintage Burberry scarfs. I am wondering if they are real. They look like they are having the chance - at least the 1st one. Thanks for help!


----------



## Yellowsong

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


thank you!


----------



## Petitee

Many thanks for your advice! You are the best! 



terite said:


> _It is a fake one.
> One thing to look at is the fringe - fringe will usually be nice and tight and twisted - even on vintage scarves (as long as it is a type of scarf that comes with a twisted fringe). Also, unless it is from about 1970 or so, some of those might be a bit unraveled.
> t_


----------



## terite

Petitee said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Below are 2 look like vintage Burberry scarfs. I am wondering if they are real. They look like they are having the chance - at least the 1st one. Thanks for help!


First one is genuine
Second one is fake
t


----------



## terite

Yellowsong said:


> thank you!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Petitee said:


> Many thanks for your advice! You are the best!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Minze

Hi, 
I found another listing on Ebay, but wonder if it is really authentic? 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cashmere...397249?hash=item48e51b0001:g:2hcAAOSwAMxelvH4

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

Minze said:


> Hi,
> I found another listing on Ebay, but wonder if it is really authentic?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cashmere...397249?hash=item48e51b0001:g:2hcAAOSwAMxelvH4
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Without photos of the tags - impossible to tell - and only a few photos. 
t


----------



## batgirl2

Hi, I bought a vintage belt (reversible, leather and cloth) on a resell site (not sure if I’m allowed to name them), they confirmed that it’s supposedly real, but I’m having some difficulties believing that, although they are usually really trustworthy.

My problem is that there’s no stamping on the leather of the belt which is normally a huge giveaway of it being fake, even a reversible belt should have a stamping somewhere. I think the buckle might be real but the belt fake? I couldn’t find this particular style anywhere either. 

I would really appreciate any help!


----------



## terite

batgirl2 said:


> View attachment 4730502
> View attachment 4730503
> View attachment 4730504
> View attachment 4730505
> View attachment 4730506
> View attachment 4730507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I bought a vintage belt (reversible, leather and cloth) on a resell site (not sure if I’m allowed to name them), they confirmed that it’s supposedly real, but I’m having some difficulties believing that, although they are usually really trustworthy.
> 
> My problem is that there’s no stamping on the leather of the belt which is normally a huge giveaway of it being fake, even a reversible belt should have a stamping somewhere. I think the buckle might be real but the belt fake? I couldn’t find this particular style anywhere either.
> 
> I would really appreciate any help!


Can you get a closer photo of the Made in italy and the Burberry stamp. I agree - I have never seen a belt without a stamp/size/name. Is the stitching off? Looks a bit odd in the photo.
t


----------



## Bela0822

Help me to Authenticate this Burberry bag, is this authentic?


----------



## terite

Bela0822 said:


> Help me to Authenticate this Burberry bag, is this authentic?


Send photo of other pages of content tag, front metal piece and Burberry stamp in the leather
t


----------



## batgirl2

terite said:


> Can you get a closer photo of the Made in italy and the Burberry stamp. I agree - I have never seen a belt without a stamp/size/name. Is the stitching off? Looks a bit odd in the photo.
> t


Thank you so much for replying! I attached photos of the stamps in the buckle, I hope they’re good enough. 

I also added pictures of the stitching. The stitches on the end pieces look odd to me too, but the stitching throughout the rest of the belt is actually really good. 
I have seen another reversible belt with this buckle where the stamping in the leather was really close to the buckle, so I took the belt out to see if it maybe had been shortened. Do you maybe know if Burberry belts usually end like this one or if this has actually been cut off?


----------



## Niamhingham

Please can I have assistance authenticating this trench. It’s listed on Depop. Thank you.


----------



## Bela0822

Here are another pictures of the bag, is the bag authentic?


----------



## terite

Niamhingham said:


> Please can I have assistance authenticating this trench. It’s listed on Depop. Thank you.


Tags look wrong
t


----------



## terite

Bela0822 said:


> Here are another pictures of the bag, is the bag authentic?


Authentic Burberry bag
t


----------



## terite

batgirl2 said:


> Thank you so much for replying! I attached photos of the stamps in the buckle, I hope they’re good enough.
> 
> I also added pictures of the stitching. The stitches on the end pieces look odd to me too, but the stitching throughout the rest of the belt is actually really good.
> I have seen another reversible belt with this buckle where the stamping in the leather was really close to the buckle, so I took the belt out to see if it maybe had been shortened. Do you maybe know if Burberry belts usually end like this one or if this has actually been cut off?
> 
> View attachment 4732126
> View attachment 4732127
> View attachment 4732128
> View attachment 4732129
> View attachment 4732130


Sorry - I'm not certain - the buckle looks well used though, right? And the belt looks new? The photos do not show any belt holes that look used? The stitching in that one spot looks odd to me too. If you could compare it to other Horseferry fabric that would be good.
t


----------



## Pinkie*

Hi!
First time authenticating here, I hope I will do it correctly 
Item BURBERRY Mega Check Scarf Dark Red Cashmere Authentic Excellent
Item number 392787916099
Seller mhr1331
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Pinkie*

And one more 
Item NEW With Tag Burberry Bridle House Check Leather Gloves
Item number 254568478859
Seller Janek9
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-With...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Pursely

Hey! Can you please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf? thank you so much!


----------



## Pursely

Pursely said:


> Hey! Can you please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf? thank you so much!


Sorry one more photo to add!


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> Hi!
> First time authenticating here, I hope I will do it correctly
> Item BURBERRY Mega Check Scarf Dark Red Cashmere Authentic Excellent
> Item number 392787916099
> Seller mhr1331
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-Mega-Check-Scarf-Dark-Red-Cashmere-Authentic-Excellent/392787916099?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Have you paid?
There is only one photo that shows one label - need clear/close photos of the label and the content tag. All pages.
Meanwhile I wouldn't pay.
t


----------



## terite

Pursely said:


> Hey! Can you please help me authenticate this Burberry scarf? thank you so much!


Fake.
t


----------



## Pursely

terite said:


> Fake.
> t



thank you t!!


----------



## Pursely

Can you give me you opinion on this? Thank you so much


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> Have you paid?
> There is only one photo that shows one label - need clear/close photos of the label and the content tag. All pages.
> Meanwhile I wouldn't pay.
> t


Yes I have. I will do it after work, i have this in my phone, thank You. And what You think about the gloves?


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> Have you paid?
> There is only one photo that shows one label - need clear/close photos of the label and the content tag. All pages.
> Meanwhile I wouldn't pay.
> t


There’s no other tags just this one.  And please check my other request for gloves. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> Have you paid?
> There is only one photo that shows one label - need clear/close photos of the label and the content tag. All pages.
> Meanwhile I wouldn't pay.
> t


There’s no other tags just this one. Sorry for double posts I am posting from phone and I didn’t see them


----------



## terite

Pursely said:


> thank you t!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Pursely said:


> Can you give me you opinion on this? Thank you so much


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> There’s no other tags just this one. Sorry for double posts I am posting from phone and I didn’t see them


The scarf is fake. I will looks for the gloves.
t


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> There’s no other tags just this one.  And please check my other request for gloves.
> Thank you in advance


Gloves - so far they look good - send a photo of the label and the metal badge and the interior tag when you get them.
t


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> The scarf is fake. I will looks for the gloves.
> t


Omg I will open a case!
Thank so much


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> Gloves - so far they look good - send a photo of the label and the metal badge and the interior tag when you get them.
> t


Here are the pics and thanks a lot


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> Omg I will open a case!
> Thank so much


You are welcome
t


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> You are welcome
> t


I ve added more pics, I never know the difference what is tag, is it where the name is written or care instructions


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> I ve added more pics, I never know the difference what is tag, is it where the name is written or care instructions


Much better.
Authentic gloves
t


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> Much better.
> Authentic gloves
> t


thanks so much 
i was terrified because of scarf, the seller now saying scarf is authentic


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> thanks so much
> i was terrified because of scarf, the seller now saying scarf is authentic


Well, I have never had a successful conversation with a seller about authenticity issues. It is tough. And I have had buyers claim something I sold is fake, so it is complicated. Best route for me was to do the "item not as described" for the buyer, and full refund/return for the seller. 
It's tricky.
Reminder  - you can always check here first - before you pay. Scarves, trench coats and bags are  commonly faked. 
t


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> Well, I have never had a successful conversation with a seller about authenticity issues. It is tough. And I have had buyers claim something I sold is fake, so it is complicated. Best route for me was to do the "item not as described" for the buyer, and full refund/return for the seller.
> It's tricky.
> Reminder  - you can always check here first - before you pay. Scarves, trench coats and bags are  commonly faked.
> t


I will in the future thank You. she is saying She has a lot of Burberry and that iam saying That is fake becuse I dont like it. She accepted return


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> I will in the future thank You. she is saying She has a lot of Burberry and that iam saying That is fake becuse I dont like it. She accepted return


As far as I know - item not as described will work - and you get the refund when the item tracks - I could be wrong - my information may be out of date. 
Anyway - it should all work out - get tracking.
You are welcome.
t


----------



## Tingeling

Hi could you please help me see if this bag is authentic? 

Item: Burberry vintage checked bag
Item nb: 153600724
Seller: Linn R
Link:https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=153600724


----------



## terite

Tingeling said:


> View attachment 4736628
> View attachment 4736629
> View attachment 4736630
> View attachment 4736631
> View attachment 4736632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi could you please help me see if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Item: Burberry vintage checked bag
> Item nb: 153600724
> Seller: Linn R
> Link:https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=153600724


Authentic
t


----------



## Tingeling

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you soo much


----------



## terite

Tingeling said:


> Thank you soo much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Tingeling said:


> View attachment 4736628
> View attachment 4736629
> View attachment 4736630
> View attachment 4736631
> View attachment 4736632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi could you please help me see if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Item: Burberry vintage checked bag
> Item nb: 153600724
> Seller: Linn R
> Link:https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=153600724


I need to clarify - the bag in the pictures shown is  - authentic - the link to the Burberry vintage checked bag - the link does not work.
Try again
t


----------



## terite

Tingeling said:


> Thank you soo much


Send link to vintage checked bag - try again.
t


----------



## aerialla

So I found a Burberry I fell in love with on a major site that promotes its authenticity. My only problem. I can't find another bag anywhere, even looking through old Burberry collections that's the same and I spent hours. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Can anyone tell me anything about this bag. I love the bag but I don't want to buy a fake either. 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...urberry-leather-shoulder-bag-7cscl?position=2


----------



## terite

aerialla said:


> So I found a Burberry I fell in love with on a major site that promotes its authenticity. My only problem. I can't find another bag anywhere, even looking through old Burberry collections that's the same and I spent hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738879
> View attachment 4738880
> View attachment 4738881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me anything about this bag. I love the bag but I don't want to buy a fake either.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...urberry-leather-shoulder-bag-7cscl?position=2


I can't see the photos without signing up. Send clear close photos of the metal stamp, inside tags front and back, zipper pull
t


----------



## aerialla

terite said:


> I can't see the photos without signing up. Send clear close photos of the metal stamp, inside tags front and back, zipper pull
> t


Nevermind it sold. Thanks anyway. They didn't give pictures of the inside tags at all, which I didn't like at all.


----------



## terite

aerialla said:


> Nevermind it sold. Thanks anyway. They didn't give pictures of the inside tags at all, which I didn't like at all.


I don't like that either - they know how often these items have been faked - people are smart to ask to see the details - gives them buying confidence. 
t


----------



## aerialla

terite said:


> I don't like that either - they know how often these items have been faked - people are smart to ask to see the details - gives them buying confidence.
> t


I went back through collections and didn't see that bag once and I went back to about 2000. One person had it on ebay, but the front Burberry tag was missing which says to me that it was a knockoff. These companies should know all the facts, down to year and collection before they put these bags up as authentic. And still put pictures of the inside tags.


----------



## Katharina285

Hello, is this bag fake or real?


----------



## Katharina285

Katharina285 said:


> Hello, is this bag fake or real?


----------



## terite

Send a photo of the front, then the back. And a photo of the made in stamp and any tags in the pocket and the interior and the knight, zipper pull
t


----------



## Katharina285

Hallo, there are the photos. Thank you.


----------



## xxavyranixx

Hi friends, can you please help me figure out whether the jacket is authentic? 

Thank you!!


----------



## graben

This thread is amazing.
Would you please help me figure out if this coat is authentic? I've got my doubts...

The Chelsea Heritage Trench Coat

Thanks a lot!


----------



## terite

Katharina285 said:


> Hallo, there are the photos. Thank you.


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

xxavyranixx said:


> Hi friends, can you please help me figure out whether the jacket is authentic?
> 
> Thank you!!


Need to see all content tag pages and a button, and a zipper pull
t


----------



## terite

graben said:


> This thread is amazing.
> Would you please help me figure out if this coat is authentic? I've got my doubts...
> 
> The Chelsea Heritage Trench Coat
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 4742653
> View attachment 4742655
> View attachment 4742656
> View attachment 4742657
> View attachment 4742658
> View attachment 4742659
> View attachment 4742660
> View attachment 4742661
> View attachment 4742662
> View attachment 4742667
> View attachment 4742668
> View attachment 4742669


I would say not authentic 
t


----------



## graben

terite said:


> I would say not authentic
> t


Thank you for your time, t!

I guess I knew it already.


----------



## Consigncloud9

Non-auction:

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry 
Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
Photos: 
Everything about this bag screams real until you see the serial number, which is actually just a series of letters. I did a search and cannot find any information. Thank you.


----------



## xxavyranixx

terite said:


> Need to see all content tag pages and a button, and a zipper pull
> t



here are the additional pictures. Thank you so much for your help! looking for my first jacket!


----------



## terite

graben said:


> Thank you for your time, t!
> 
> I guess I knew it already.


You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

xxavyranixx said:


> Hi friends, can you please help me figure out whether the jacket is authentic?
> 
> Thank you!!


Did I do this one? Send a photo of the content tags
t


----------



## terite

Consigncloud9 said:


> Non-auction:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos:
> Everything about this bag screams real until you see the serial number, which is actually just a series of letters. I did a search and cannot find any information. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743041
> View attachment 4743042
> View attachment 4743043
> View attachment 4743047
> View attachment 4743049
> View attachment 4743053
> View attachment 4743054
> View attachment 4743041
> View attachment 4743042
> View attachment 4743043
> View attachment 4743047
> View attachment 4743049
> View attachment 4743053
> View attachment 4743054


Genuine, navy nova check
t


----------



## terite

xxavyranixx said:


> here are the additional pictures. Thank you so much for your help! looking for my first jacket!


Authentic Burberry Brit burgundy jacket
t


----------



## xxavyranixx

terite said:


> Authentic Burberry Brit burgundy jacket
> t




Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

xxavyranixx said:


> Thank you so much!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Luthfan

Halo All, can you please help me to authenticate this Brit Polo shirt? i'm worry because my wife bought it Online. here's some of the picture. Thank you!!


----------



## terite

Luthfan said:


> Halo All, can you please help me to authenticate this Brit Polo shirt? i'm worry because my wife bought it Online. here's some of the picture. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744514
> View attachment 4744516
> View attachment 4744517
> View attachment 4744518
> View attachment 4744519


I need to see the content tag lying flat showing the text.
t


----------



## Luthfan

terite said:


> I need to see the content tag lying flat showing the text.
> t


Halo t,
Thank you for your reply, 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 here is the Tag.


----------



## terite

Luthfan said:


> Halo t,
> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744743
> View attachment 4744744
> View attachment 4744745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the Tag.


I need to see all four pages of the content tags lying flat - showing that "Burberry" and all the writing - so that I could read it
t


----------



## Luthfan

terite said:


> I need to see all four pages of the content tags lying flat - showing that "Burberry" and all the writing - so that I could read it
> t


Ok let me try my best 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Is it ok? Thank you before.


----------



## terite

Luthfan said:


> Ok let me try my best
> View attachment 4745336
> View attachment 4745337
> View attachment 4745338
> View attachment 4745340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it ok? Thank you before.


The content tags do not look right. I did not see the paper tag or the actual shirt - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## Luthfan

terite said:


> The content tags do not look right. I did not see the paper tag or the actual shirt - I hope you can return it.
> t


so its a fake shirt? 
Thank you so much for your time t!!


----------



## terite

Luthfan said:


> so its a fake shirt?
> Thank you so much for your time t!!


Yes, fake. Return it. You are welcome.
t


----------



## aspira

Hello Lovelies! 

Could you please let me know if this backpack is authentic? I've added extra photos the seller sent:

Item Name: Authentic Burberry Medium Black Rucksack Backpack w/ Burberry Teddy Bear - EUC!
Item Number: 163947578953
Seller ID: perfecttouches
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## terite

aspira said:


> Hello Lovelies!
> 
> Could you please let me know if this backpack is authentic? I've added extra photos the seller sent:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Medium Black Rucksack Backpack w/ Burberry Teddy Bear - EUC!
> Item Number: 163947578953
> Seller ID: perfecttouches
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Burberry-Medium-Black-Rucksack-Backpack-w-Burberry-Teddy-Bear-EUC/163947578953?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Not sure what is going on here - more than one item is shown - for example you have three Made in tags - all made in Italy - then a serial number for something else. Then you have calf leather as the exterior fabric - which is not right. These are red flags for me.
t


----------



## aspira

terite said:


> Not sure what is going on here - more than one item is shown - for example you have three Made in tags - all made in Italy - then a serial number for something else. Then you have calf leather as the exterior fabric - which is not right. These are red flags for me.
> t



Thank you!!!


----------



## terite

aspira said:


> Thank you!!!


You are welcome.t


----------



## theobatha

Hello!  Please can someone help me check if this trench is real? The price is way too good so I'm a bit skeptical... Many thanks, all!


----------



## theobatha

And.. this one as well please  Thank you again!!


----------



## Yischux

This was given to me by a friend whos moving away. Just wondering if anyone who can authenticate this for me and identify what it is as well  ? As I dont see any serial numbers on the jacket but all the linings and quality of the jacket feels real

Many thanks


----------



## fashion5509

Hello  
Item name: Burberry Mini bag
Photos are attached


----------



## terite

theobatha said:


> Hello!  Please can someone help me check if this trench is real? The price is way too good so I'm a bit skeptical... Many thanks, all!


Photos are too small for me to be able to tell. Take clear close photos of the content tag and other tags.
t


----------



## terite

theobatha said:


> And.. this one as well please  Thank you again!!


Have to see content tags, button bag clear/close and straight on.
t


----------



## terite

Yischux said:


> This was given to me by a friend whos moving away. Just wondering if anyone who can authenticate this for me and identify what it is as well  ? As I dont see any serial numbers on the jacket but all the linings and quality of the jacket feels real
> 
> Many thanks


Authentic vintage jacket.
t


----------



## terite

fashion5509 said:


> Hello
> Item name: Burberry Mini bag
> Photos are attached


Lining and zipper look off. Blue label bags should have nice lining, nice zips - stitching on blue tag looks odd too.
t


----------



## Violetasaez

Please help me authenticate this burberry scarf, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 it is posted on gumtree & they do not have paypal. I have not paid yet


----------



## theobatha

terite said:


> Photos are too small for me to be able to tell. Take clear close photos of the content tag and other tags.
> t


Hi! This is of a diff coat but is from the same seller (so assume authenticity is the same)?  Could you please help me authenticate this? Many thanks!!!


----------



## Yischux

terite said:


> Authentic vintage jacket.
> t


Thank you very much .
Just wondering if you know what is the item? if not thats perfectly fine. I appreciate the help


----------



## terite

Violetasaez said:


> View attachment 4750445
> View attachment 4750448
> View attachment 4750450
> View attachment 4750451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this burberry scarf,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4750445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is posted on gumtree & they do not have paypal. I have not paid yet


It is a fake one
t


----------



## terite

theobatha said:


> Hi! This is of a diff coat but is from the same seller (so assume authenticity is the same)?  Could you please help me authenticate this? Many thanks!!!


Tags look wrong from what I can see.
t


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi,

First Prorsum piece. Many thanks.

Item name : Burberry Prorsum Men's Animal Print Linen Shirt, S/S 2014, Size 41 IT, M/S
Item seller: jonno-4000-6
Item ID : 153954552187
Item link : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...Shirt-S-S-2014-Size-41-IT-M-L-US/153954552187
Photos


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> Hi,
> 
> First Prorsum piece. Many thanks.
> 
> Item name : Burberry Prorsum Men's Animal Print Linen Shirt, S/S 2014, Size 41 IT, M/S
> Item seller: jonno-4000-6
> Item ID : 153954552187
> Item link : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...Shirt-S-S-2014-Size-41-IT-M-L-US/153954552187
> Photos


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Yischux said:


> Thank you very much .
> Just wondering if you know what is the item? if not thats perfectly fine. I appreciate the help


I don't know any specific name of the item - I can just see that it is a men's jacket - vintage.
t


----------



## MaxDexter

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thanks a lot


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> Thanks a lot


You are welcome.
t


----------



## theobatha

terite said:


> Tags look wrong from what I can see.
> t


Thanks so much for this.  I thought the deal was too good to be true.


----------



## kanioska

Hello, I would be very greatful for help with authentication my blazer jacket. I searched on all selling apps for anything similar, in Google search image and this is all I was able to get to know but it still doesn't tell me if it may be original or fake.
All I know:
- Vintage, made probably before 1998 as the name on tag is Burberrys
- It was probably made in Spain on Spanish market as I bought it there and the size undertag is in Spanish
- it is very good quality, very soft material with probably poly lining, unfortunately tag with material information was cut off
- It had still attached to lining bag with two spare buttons and "Burberrys of London" text on it
- very well made with excellent detailes - flawless embroidery, metal pressed buttons, lining with Burberry logo, no loose threads and straight stitching
- it has shoulder pads what might point out it is from 90s
Thank You in advance


----------



## terite

theobatha said:


> Thanks so much for this.  I thought the deal was too good to be true.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

kanioska said:


> Hello, I would be very greatful for help with authentication my blazer jacket. I searched on all selling apps for anything similar, in Google search image and this is all I was able to get to know but it still doesn't tell me if it may be original or fake.
> All I know:
> - Vintage, made probably before 1998 as the name on tag is Burberrys
> - It was probably made in Spain on Spanish market as I bought it there and the size undertag is in Spanish
> - it is very good quality, very soft material with probably poly lining, unfortunately tag with material information was cut off
> - It had still attached to lining bag with two spare buttons and "Burberrys of London" text on it
> - very well made with excellent detailes - flawless embroidery, metal pressed buttons, lining with Burberry logo, no loose threads and straight stitching
> - it has shoulder pads what might point out it is from 90s
> Thank You in advance


Genuine - vintage - I guess 80's too.
t


----------



## kanioska

terite said:


> Genuine - vintage - I guess 80's too.
> t


Oh, that's was fast xD Thank You very much :*


----------



## terite

kanioska said:


> Oh, that's was fast Thank You very much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Jadex-37

Hello t, 

I know the tags aren't straight, but that's the best the seller gave me. Do you think its safe to buy? Thank you.


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Hello t,
> 
> I know the tags aren't straight, but that's the best the seller gave me. Do you think its safe to buy? Thank you.


Yes - it looks good.
t


----------



## Jadex-37

terite said:


> Yes - it looks good.
> t


Alright, thanks.


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Alright, thanks.


You are welcome
t


----------



## Katharina285

Hello, is this bag original Burbery? Dutton bridle from year 2011/2012 ?


----------



## Katharina285

terite said:


> You are welcome
> t


----------



## Katharina285

This is the Dutton bridle... ist’s Fake?


----------



## terite

Katharina285 said:


> This is the Dutton bridle... ist’s Fake?


Need - photos - bag front and back, interior lining, metal badge, Made in stamp, all pages of content tags, zipper pull
t


----------



## Katharina285

I have this Fotos ...


----------



## theobatha

terite said:


> Have to see content tags, button bag clear/close and straight on.
> t


Hi Terite, Sorry for the late reply on this one.  I have just gotten the other pictures   Grateful for your advice on authenticity. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

Katharina285 said:


> I have this Fotos ...


Still need:
photos of interior lining (showing the lettering), metal badge - close up, all pages of content tags, zipper pull
t


----------



## terite

theobatha said:


> Hi Terite, Sorry for the late reply on this one.  I have just gotten the other pictures   Grateful for your advice on authenticity. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4753507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753509
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753510
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753511
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753515


Authentic
t


----------



## theobatha

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you again so much!! Now to figure out if it’s my size


----------



## terite

theobatha said:


> Thank you again so much!! Now to figure out if it’s my size



You are welcome.
t


----------



## liltxngirl777

Hello I am wondering if you could help me authenticate this wallet and scarf? I am new to Burberry and I dont really know how to tell


----------



## J.g56

Hello can you help me? I want to know if this vintage BURBERRYS bag is authentic.


----------



## terite

liltxngirl777 said:


> Hello I am wondering if you could help me authenticate this wallet and scarf? I am new to Burberry and I dont really know how to tell
> 
> View attachment 4753953
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753955
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753957
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753958
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753959
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753960
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753961
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753962
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753963


Vintage scarf is authentic - wallet - find the serial number in one of the card slots
t


----------



## terite

J.g56 said:


> Hello can you help me? I want to know if this vintage BURBERRYS bag is authentic.
> 
> View attachment 4754085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754087
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754090
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754092
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754093
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754094
> 
> 
> View attachment 4754095


Vintage Burberry wool nova check bag is genuine.
t


----------



## liltxngirl777

wrong post sorry


----------



## liltxngirl777

terite said:


> Vintage scarf is authentic - wallet - find the serial number in one of the card slots
> t


Hello thank you! I cannot find any serial numbers


----------



## J.g56

terite said:


> Vintage Burberry wool nova check bag is genuine.
> t


Do u have an estimate of value ?


----------



## terite

liltxngirl777 said:


> Hello thank you! I cannot find any serial numbers


The wallet looks good - serial number will be just inside one of the card slots (out of sight)
t


----------



## terite

J.g56 said:


> Do u have an estimate of value ?


We don't do value of items here - members are from all over the world - prices vary - value is relative.
t


----------



## liltxngirl777

terite said:


> The wallet looks good - serial number will be just inside one of the card slots (out of sight)
> t


Thank you so much for looking these over.


----------



## Minze

Hi terite, 

could you maybe have a quick look over this one and let me know if you see any red flags?









						Burberry brannte Trenchcoat-uk6  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Burberry brannte Trenchcoat-uk6 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Thank you!


----------



## terite

liltxngirl777 said:


> Thank you so much for looking these over.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Minze said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> could you maybe have a quick look over this one and let me know if you see any red flags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry brannte Trenchcoat-uk6  | eBay
> 
> 
> Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Burberry brannte Trenchcoat-uk6 bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


No red flags.
t


----------



## Minze

terite said:


> No red flags.
> t


 Thank you! (but I did not get it anyway, sigh) Im really glad you are here to advise us, though


----------



## terite

Minze said:


> Thank you! (but I did not get it anyway, sigh) Im really glad you are here to advise us, though


you are welcome!
t


----------



## liltxngirl777

Hello!  Can someone please help me on this one?  It is throwing me a curve ball.  I cannot tell if it is real


----------



## terite

liltxngirl777 said:


> Hello!  Can someone please help me on this one?  It is throwing me a curve ball.  I cannot tell if it is real


Authentic bag
t


----------



## liltxngirl777

terite said:


> Authentic bag
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

liltxngirl777 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## theobatha

Hi Ladies, hi @terite Sorry again for asking you to keep helping me authenticate but one more just for authentication please.... Many thanks in advance again.  Much appreciated.


----------



## terite

theobatha said:


> Hi Ladies, hi @terite Sorry again for asking you to keep helping me authenticate but one more just for authentication please.... Many thanks in advance again.  Much appreciated.


Send clear photos of all the content tag pages - nice and close, and a photo of the paper tags.
t
No apologies - that is the purpose of the site


----------



## theobatha

theobatha said:


> Hi Ladies, hi @terite Sorry again for asking you to keep helping me authenticate but one more just for authentication please.... Many thanks in advance again.  Much appreciated.


Hi Terite, Many thanks again.  Do these pictures work?  I can't seem to get anymore pictures unfortunately.  Many thanks again, and your input is much appreciated.


----------



## terite

theobatha said:


> Hi Terite, Many thanks again.  Do these pictures work?  I can't seem to get anymore pictures unfortunately.  Many thanks again, and your input is much appreciated.


No red flags.
t


----------



## theobatha

terite said:


> No red flags.
> t


Thank you so much again! Have a great week ahead


----------



## Jay12345

Hello,

Can you please authenticate the following Burberry scarf?





Item Name: Burberry Scarf Nova Check Cashmere
Link: not available as brought from a charity store
Photos: please see attached

Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please authenticate the following Burberry scarf?
> View attachment 4758998
> View attachment 4758999
> View attachment 4759000
> View attachment 4759001
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf Nova Check Cashmere
> Link: not available as brought from a charity store
> Photos: please see attached
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Authentic, vintage
t


----------



## Jay12345

terite said:


> Authentic, vintage
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Jadex-37

Hi t, 

My Prorsum tee has arrived. What do you think?


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Hi t,
> 
> My Prorsum tee has arrived. What do you think?


Labels look good
t


----------



## Jadex-37

terite said:


> Labels look good
> t


Thank you. It is the Breton t shirt.


----------



## Pinkie*

Dear Terite

plese check
Item BURBERRY Scarf Red Check Cashmere
Item number 164240522935
Seller treas1987
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-Scarf-Red-Check-Cashmere/164240522935?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> Dear Terite
> 
> plese check
> Item BURBERRY Scarf Red Check Cashmere
> Item number 164240522935
> Seller treas1987
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BURBERRY-Scarf-Red-Check-Cashmere/164240522935?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


I would need to see all four pages of the content tag, the Burberry label very close and straight on and the entire scarf laid out, and the fringe.
t


----------



## Katharina285

terite said:


> Still need:
> photos of interior lining (showing the lettering), metal badge - close up, all pages of content tags, zipper pull
> t


Hi, I have only these... sorry


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> I would need to see all four pages of the content tag, the Burberry label very close and straight on and the entire scarf laid out, and the fringe.
> t


Thanks


----------



## terite

Katharina285 said:


> Hi, I have only these... sorry


Interior tag looks good - font in lining looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> Thanks


I can't read the text - too small. 
t


----------



## lihao

Can anyone help me with this? Thank you so much.


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> I can't read the text - too small.
> t


And now ?


----------



## MatWild

Hello !!
Could someone helps me authenticate if it’s a genuine item sold here ? https://www.vinted.fr/hommes/trench-coats/503275037-burberry-trench
Any help would be very appreciated !!


----------



## terite

lihao said:


> Can anyone help me with this? Thank you so much.


Need to see all pages of the content tag up close and readable, burberry stamps, zipper pulls, serial number - close up and legible
t


----------



## terite

Pinkie* said:


> And now ?


looks good
t


----------



## terite

MatWild said:


> Hello !!
> Could someone helps me authenticate if it’s a genuine item sold here ? https://www.vinted.fr/hommes/trench-coats/503275037-burberry-trench
> Any help would be very appreciated !!


None of the photos in the link will enlarge, so they are not clear enough to see - will need all four pages of the content tag, the main tag, the interior lining, size tag
t


----------



## MatWild

terite said:


> None of the photos in the link will enlarge, so they are not clear enough to see - will need all four pages of the content tag, the main tag, the interior lining, size tag
> t


Thank you Terite, I will try to get all these pictures


----------



## Pinkie*

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thanks


----------



## MatWild

terite said:


> None of the photos in the link will enlarge, so they are not clear enough to see - will need all four pages of the content tag, the main tag, the interior lining, size tag
> t



I've asked the seller for better quality pictures focused on the elements you have mentionned.
In the awaitance, I've downloaded some pictures of the website.
Could you tell me if it helps in any way ?


----------



## GSB

Hello!

I would love if could authenticate this bag as I am in love with it since forever ❤️ Thanks in advance!


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please authenticate this wallet for me? Thank you so much in advance ^_^


----------



## terite

MatWild said:


> I've asked the seller for better quality pictures focused on the elements you have mentionned.
> In the awaitance, I've downloaded some pictures of the website.
> Could you tell me if it helps in any way ?


You will have to send photos when you get the coat I guess.
t


----------



## terite

GSB said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would love if could authenticate this bag as I am in love with it since forever ❤ Thanks in advance!


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please authenticate this wallet for me? Thank you so much in advance ^_^


Wallet is authentic
t


----------



## MatWild

terite said:


> You will have to send photos when you get the coat I guess.
> t


Dear Terite,

Here are the complementary pictures, could you tell me what do you think of it ?
Thank you very much for you reply.
Best regards


----------



## GSB

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you so much ❤️


----------



## BaguetteLove

Hi! 
I found this amazing book tote, but I can't find any serial codes.
The tag says made in China 
Thank you so much for your help

Item Name (if you know it): shopper/ tote
Link (if available): bought on vestiaire Collective
Photos:


----------



## M&Mthomas

terite said:


> Wallet is authentic
> t


Thank you so much, really appreciate your help.


----------



## terite

MatWild said:


> Dear Terite,
> 
> Here are the complementary pictures, could you tell me what do you think of it ?
> Thank you very much for you reply.
> Best regards


Tags look good.t


----------



## terite

M&Mthomas said:


> Thank you so much, really appreciate your help.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

GSB said:


> Thank you so much ❤


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

BaguetteLove said:


> Hi!
> I found this amazing book tote, but I can't find any serial codes.
> The tag says made in China
> Thank you so much for your help
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): shopper/ tote
> Link (if available): bought on vestiaire Collective
> Photos:


Not sure what that is - send a photo of the front and back, zipper pull, better shot of the interior. Is there writing on the hardware? is there a Made in tag anywhere?
t


----------



## BaguetteLove

terite said:


> Not sure what that is - send a photo of the front and back, zipper pull, better shot of the interior. Is there writing on the hardware? is there a Made in tag anywhere?
> t


Yes it says made in China and the hardware is branded.


----------



## BaguetteLove

terite said:


> Not sure what that is - send a photo of the front and back, zipper pull, better shot of the interior. Is there writing on the hardware? is there a Made in tag anywhere?
> t


----------



## MatWild

terite said:


> Tags look good.t



Many thanks Terite, I'm more at ease with the purchase


----------



## Jay12345

terite said:


> Authentic, vintage
> t


Thank you

I notice the fringe is coming undone, is that normal for genuine Burberry scarf?

Also, what do you mean by vintage?

Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

BaguetteLove said:


> Yes it says made in China and the hardware is branded.


It lettering looks off to me - I've never seen an interior like that. WE can try for another opinion.
t


----------



## terite

MatWild said:


> Many thanks Terite, I'm more at ease with the purchase


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I notice the fringe is coming undone, is that normal for genuine Burberry scarf?
> 
> Also, what do you mean by vintage?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It is not "normal" for the finge to come undone - but who knows how the scarf was treated? It could have been used a lot and/or washed incorrectly. Nobody knows what vintage means. It means different things in different areas - but in clothing it seems to mean anything 15 years old and older - your scarf would be about 15 years old or so.
t


----------



## Jay12345

terite said:


> It is not "normal" for the finge to come undone - but who knows how the scarf was treated? It could have been used a lot and/or washed incorrectly. Nobody knows what vintage means. It means different things in different areas - but in clothing it seems to mean anything 15 years old and older - your scarf would be about 15 years old or so.
> t


Thank you that’s great to know


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Thank you that’s great to know


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Poofe

Hello, can someone help me authenticate this scarf. Thanks!


----------



## mrs_so_loves

Can someone kindly authenticate this for me? I purchased this from a reseller in a FB group and would like to have peace of mind that it is authentic. Compared to my 2019 cashmere scarves it is a little bit different, the edges are not 100% straight? Could this be a scarf produced for the Japanese market? Thanks very much  @terite


----------



## mrs_so_loves

A few more pics comparing both scarves. Outlining the uneven edges, the pattern is not the same and a comparison of a vintage tag from a scarf I found online. 
the reseller bought a bunch of scarves from Japan I think, I know that they take as authenticity very seriously,so just making sure that this one is not a fake one.  It just seems a bit off to me.


----------



## terite

Poofe said:


> Hello, can someone help me authenticate this scarf. Thanks!


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

mrs_so_loves said:


> Can someone kindly authenticate this for me? I purchased this from a reseller in a FB group and would like to have peace of mind that it is authentic. Compared to my 2019 cashmere scarves it is a little bit different, the edges are not 100% straight? Could this be a scarf produced for the Japanese market? Thanks very much  @terite


It is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

mrs_so_loves said:


> A few more pics comparing both scarves. Outlining the uneven edges, the pattern is not the same and a comparison of a vintage tag from a scarf I found online.
> the reseller bought a bunch of scarves from Japan I think, I know that they take as authenticity very seriously,so just making sure that this one is not a fake one.  It just seems a bit off to me.


There should not be a "Japanese Market" producing scarves - there WAS a Blue Label and Black Label company - now ended - that made clothing and bags. There was a Burberry license to Japan before that (not any more). Scarves these days - made in Scotland - older ones made in England/Scotland.
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## mrs_so_loves

Thank you very much for your reply @terite . I contacted the seller yesterday and she had it then authenticated by Luxury Authentication Australia who deemed it authentic. I have now contacted them to take a second look.


----------



## Cab2407

Hello! Anyone able to assist in authenticating this pochette? The inside tag does say Made in Italy!


----------



## terite

mrs_so_loves said:


> Thank you very much for your reply @terite . I contacted the seller yesterday and she had it then authenticated by Luxury Authentication Australia who deemed it authentic. I have now contacted them to take a second look.


That scarf is an obvious fake - better let Authentication Australia know about this thread and this forum. I can see making a mistake on some things that are not shown clearly/bad photos - but this fake scarf is a very obvious fake. Maybe the seller is not telling you the whole story.
t


----------



## terite

Cab2407 said:


> Hello! Anyone able to assist in authenticating this pochette? The inside tag does say Made in Italy!


Authentic
t


----------



## Cab2407

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thanks I wasn’t sure based on the label text and the zipper is not silver it’s black. But hard to find a true authentic one since Burberry doesn’t make anymore!


----------



## terite

Cab2407 said:


> Thanks I wasn’t sure based on the label text and the zipper is not silver it’s black. But hard to find a true authentic one since Burberry doesn’t make anymore!


Nice one - it's a classic - from about 2002
t


----------



## Cab2407

terite said:


> Nice one - it's a classic - from about 2002
> t


Thank you !


----------



## Cab2407

terite said:


> Nice one - it's a classic - from about 2002
> t


 Question- does the inside tag look authentic? Based on the text front and size


----------



## terite

Cab2407 said:


> Question- does the inside tag look authentic? Based on the text front and size
> 
> View attachment 4770747


Yes, perfect for that era - about 2002. 
t


----------



## M&Mthomas

Hi. Could you please see if this wallet authentic or fake? I can't find serial number anywhere. Thank you so much in advance ^_^


----------



## terite

M&Mthomas said:


> Hi. Could you please see if this wallet authentic or fake? I can't find serial number anywhere. Thank you so much in advance ^_^
> 
> View attachment 4772484
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772485
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772486
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772487
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772490


Any made in tag? Stamps and hardware look unusual. Lining and hardware look odd also.
t


----------



## Imod7046

Hello there Addy?,  would your kindly authenticate this girls Burberry dress, I am concerned as I see a few red flags such as the plaid does not match up and I cannot locate a dress for little girls that has a Scottie dog or any dog appliqué for that matter. In advance thank you so much for your assistance with this request. Please let me know if you require additional photograpghs.
girls tee nova check dress
Burberry London


----------



## terite

Imod7046 said:


> Hello there Addy?,  would your kindly authenticate this girls Burberry dress, I am concerned as I see a few red flags such as the plaid does not match up and I cannot locate a dress for little girls that has a Scottie dog or any dog appliqué for that matter. In advance thank you so much for your assistance with this request. Please let me know if you require additional photograpghs.
> girls tee nova check dress
> Burberry London
> 
> View attachment 4773114
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773115
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773116
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773119
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773122


It is a fake one.
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## M&Mthomas

terite said:


> Any made in tag? Stamps and hardware look unusual. Lining and hardware look odd also.
> t


Thanks Terite, I can't see any of that 
I once sent to paid authenticator and she said it's authentic but I still doubt because it looks odd and I can't see serial number anywhere


----------



## terite

M&Mthomas said:


> Thanks Terite, I can't see any of that
> I once sent to paid authenticator and she said it's authentic but I still doubt because it looks odd and I can't see serial number anywhere


Stitching and snap look good - but stamps look melted. Fabric choice is unusual - lining is unusual. Is it genuine leather?
Can you send clearer, closer photos of the stamps.
t


----------



## M&Mthomas

terite said:


> Stitching and snap look good - but stamps look melted. Fabric choice is unusual - lining is unusual. Is it genuine leather?
> Can you send clearer, closer photos of the stamps.
> t


Not sure if it's genuine leather, I tried to look again but can't see any tag or serial number stamp.
I took closer pics of brand stamp outside and inside wallet for you, thanks a lot Terite


----------



## Imod7046

terite said:


> It is a fake one.
> I hope you can return it.
> t


Bless you again *terite, once again for your expert advice, I so greatly appreciate your assistance once again. All the very best to you & yours. Stay safe *


----------



## gemj83

Item name New Burberry Sandringham ‘medium Length’ Trench Coat.Honey.uk 10/42.£1450
Item number 392839665619
Seller ID lovelabelsforless
Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392839665619

I already own a Sandringham trench in the long version, however I've always wanted the medium so I purchased this from ebay. They appear to both be exactly the same length which is obviously odd. The quality of this trench also seems poor to my own. 
Thank you for taking the time to review ❤️


----------



## gemj83

gemj83 said:


> Item name New Burberry Sandringham ‘medium Length’ Trench Coat.Honey.uk 10/42.£1450
> Item number 392839665619
> Seller ID lovelabelsforless
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392839665619
> 
> I already own a Sandringham trench in the long version, however I've always wanted the medium so I purchased this from ebay. They appear to both be exactly the same length which is obviously odd. The quality of this trench also seems poor to my own.
> Thank you for taking the time to review ❤
> 
> View attachment 4773584
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773585
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773586
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773587
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773590
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773592
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773593
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773594
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773595


----------



## Flower3

Hello,








	

		
			
		

		
	
Can someone let me know if this is real or not please? I want bought this bag from private seller. Thank you


----------



## terite

M&Mthomas said:


> Not sure if it's genuine leather, I tried to look again but can't see any tag or serial number stamp.
> I took closer pics of brand stamp outside and inside wallet for you, thanks a lot Terite
> 
> View attachment 4773355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773357


Front stamp looks legit - snap looks legit - inside stamp does look melted. Might just be an odd vintage - I would have expected to see a Made in Italy stamp - too early to have had a serial number.
t


----------



## terite

Imod7046 said:


> Bless you again *terite, once again for your expert advice, I so greatly appreciate your assistance once again. All the very best to you & yours. Stay safe *


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

gemj83 said:


> Item name New Burberry Sandringham ‘medium Length’ Trench Coat.Honey.uk 10/42.£1450
> Item number 392839665619
> Seller ID lovelabelsforless
> Link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/392839665619
> 
> I already own a Sandringham trench in the long version, however I've always wanted the medium so I purchased this from ebay. They appear to both be exactly the same length which is obviously odd. The quality of this trench also seems poor to my own.
> Thank you for taking the time to review ❤
> 
> View attachment 4773584
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773585
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773586
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773587
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773589
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773590
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773592
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773593
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773594
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773595



It is a fake one - I hope you can get the return/refund. Seller has other fake items listed also - and positive feedback on sales of other fakes. 
t


----------



## terite

Flower3 said:


> Hello,
> View attachment 4773624
> View attachment 4773625
> View attachment 4773626
> View attachment 4773631
> View attachment 4773634
> View attachment 4773638
> View attachment 4773639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone let me know if this is real or not please? I want bought this bag from private seller. Thank you



It is a fake bag - I hope you can get your money back.
t


----------



## gemj83

terite said:


> It is a fake one - I hope you can get the return/refund. Seller has other fake items listed also - and positive feedback on sales of other fakes.
> t


Thank you for the quick reply and for authenticating. Its appreciated. 
The quality is awful. I can't believe she has over 5000 positive feedback. Scary! 
Ill get my money back on ebay, however is there any action that can be taken against these sellers. Can they be reported out of eBay?


----------



## terite

gemj83 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply and for authenticating. Its appreciated.
> The quality is awful. I can't believe she has over 5000 positive feedback. Scary!
> Ill get my money back on ebay, however is there any action that can be taken against these sellers. Can they be reported out of eBay?


I know that you can click on "report item." And a report is sent.
I would ask anyone following to do so too - and I will too.
I can see that this seller has many fakes listed - I checked the trench (fake) and two styles of the polo shirts (fake).  So many people tricked/cheated. 

t


----------



## M&Mthomas

terite said:


> Front stamp looks legit - snap looks legit - inside stamp does look melted. Might just be an odd vintage - I would have expected to see a Made in Italy stamp - too early to have had a serial number.
> t


Thanks a lot Terlite


----------



## terite

M&Mthomas said:


> Thanks a lot Terlite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## gemj83

terite said:


> I know that you can click on "report item." And a report is sent.
> I would ask anyone following to do so too - and I will too.
> I can see that this seller has many fakes listed - I checked the trench (fake) and two styles of the polo shirts (fake).  So many people tricked/cheated.
> 
> t


Good idea. I've reported a few of the other items on there today. 
Ebay have refunded me, so I'm awaiting more abusive emails from the seller now. 
Thank you once again, you do a fab job ❤️


----------



## Cab2407

terite said:


> Yes, perfect for that era - about 2002.
> t


Thanks - sorry to bother but is the inside tag supposed to be small? Just making sure real. Seller said authentic and quality looks good To me.


terite said:


> Yes, perfect for that era - about 2002.
> t


----------



## Cab2407

terite said:


> Yes, perfect for that era - about 2002.
> t


Sorry to bother! Is the tag inside supposed to be really small? Close up pics make it deceiving. Overall the tag and serial and bag quality tells me it’s authentic. Seller also said it was.


----------



## Brungilda

Can you please help authenticating this scarf?









						Архив: Шарф от burberry - Другие аксессуары Алматы на Olx
					

Миллионы частных объявлений о купле-продаже в твоем городе. Продается всё!




					www.olx.kz


----------



## terite

Cab2407 said:


> Sorry to bother! Is the tag inside supposed to be really small? Close up pics make it deceiving. Overall the tag and serial and bag quality tells me it’s authentic. Seller also said it was.
> 
> View attachment 4774896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774897
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774898


Ok - third time - authentic. I am very familiar with this bag - I have at least two of them myself. I love these little nova check bags.
t


----------



## terite

Brungilda said:


> Can you please help authenticating this scarf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Архив: Шарф от burberry - Другие аксессуары Алматы на Olx
> 
> 
> Миллионы частных объявлений о купле-продаже в твоем городе. Продается всё!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.olx.kz


Absolute fake.
t


----------



## terite

gemj83 said:


> Good idea. I've reported a few of the other items on there today.
> Ebay have refunded me, so I'm awaiting more abusive emails from the seller now.
> Thank you once again, you do a fab job ❤


You are welcome
t


----------



## Cab2407

terite said:


> Ok - third time - authentic. I am very familiar with this bag - I have at least two of them myself. I love these little nova check bags.
> t


Haha I know I’m being annoying. Just kept looking at it and wondering. I appreciate you!! I’ll enjoy my bag now!!


----------



## Flower3

terite said:


> It is a fake bag - I hope you can get your money back.
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

Flower3 said:


> Thank you


You are welcome
t


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! When you have a moment could you please check this item out? Thank you in advance. Pictures were taken with flash to ensure accuracy. 

Item: Burberry Vintage Haymarket Tote.
Item Auction: purchased in person.


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! When you have a moment could you please check this item out? Thank you in advance. Pictures were taken with flash to ensure accuracy.
> 
> Item: Burberry Vintage Haymarket Tote.
> Item Auction: purchased in person.
> 
> View attachment 4779412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779419


Authentic and vintage - navy or black - I can never tell with these ones - nova check.
t


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> Authentic and vintage - navy or black - I can never tell with these ones - nova check.
> t



Thank you, T! Your expertise is always appreciated. It’s black. Would you happen to know the approximate age?


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you, T! Your expertise is always appreciated. It’s black. Would you happen to know the approximate age?


It is about 20 years old. They had other pieces in that fabric to match.
You are welcome.
t


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> It is about 20 years old. They had other pieces in that fabric to match.
> You are welcome.
> t



Thank you again for the timely response!


----------



## Minze

Hi terite, 

once again: what do you think of this one? (and thanks again!)









						Kleiderkreisel wurde deaktiviert
					

Nike, Michael Kors, Zara... Kaufe, verkaufe oder tausche deine Kleidung, Accessoires, Kosmetik und noch mehr Second Hand - Lieblinge! Spare und verdiene - Bei Kleiderkreisel kannst du Schnäppchen finden und gleichzeitig deinen Kleiderschrank entrümpeln!!




					www.kleiderkreisel.de


----------



## terite

Minze said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> once again: what do you think of this one? (and thanks again!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kleiderkreisel wurde deaktiviert
> 
> 
> Nike, Michael Kors, Zara... Kaufe, verkaufe oder tausche deine Kleidung, Accessoires, Kosmetik und noch mehr Second Hand - Lieblinge! Spare und verdiene - Bei Kleiderkreisel kannst du Schnäppchen finden und gleichzeitig deinen Kleiderschrank entrümpeln!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kleiderkreisel.de


I like to see all four pages of the content tag - what is shown looks good - also get pics of back inside collar and coat lying open, button and closer shot of the main tag.
t


----------



## beeauty

Dear Terite

can you please help authenticate this mini burberry bag I found at the thriftstore.. it’s SOO cute I‘m crossing my finger it’s real... THANK YOU SOO MUCH in advance again for the help


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Dear Terite
> 
> can you please help authenticate this mini burberry bag I found at the thriftstore.. it’s SOO cute I‘m crossing my finger it’s real... THANK YOU SOO MUCH in advance again for the help
> 
> View attachment 4780918
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780919
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780920
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780921
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780923
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780924
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780925
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780928
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780929


Yes it is real. In a fun case like this, you should share the Value Village Price tag!!! 
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> Yes it is real. In a fun case like this, you should share the Value Village Price tag!!!
> t



Omg  WOW soooo SOO happy .. THANK YOU thank you for helping and replying back SOO fast .. I got the purse at the kids section of Value Village for $6.99 and I used a $2 off coupon ☺️...


----------



## Galaxerie

Hello Terite, could you please authenticate this coat I received from Vestiaire?


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Omg  WOW soooo SOO happy .. THANK YOU thank you for helping and replying back SOO fast .. I got the purse at the kids section of Value Village for $6.99 and I used a $2 off coupon ☺...
> 
> View attachment 4781198


Great deal!
t


----------



## terite

Galaxerie said:


> Hello Terite, could you please authenticate this coat I received from Vestiaire?


Genuine
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> Great deal!
> t



THANK YOU AGAIN for helping


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> THANK YOU AGAIN for helping


You are welcome
t


----------



## Brungilda

Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

Brungilda said:


> Thank you very much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## leoleo13

Hello everyone,
could you please help me to authentificate this burberry vintage trench coat?


Item Name: Burberry Trenchcoat Kensington
Item Number: ?
Seller ID: ?
Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...ige-polyester-burberry-trenchs-11025250.shtml

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## mktee88

Hi, the following Chichester Crossbody bag was given as a gift. I did not receive it with the dust bag or the receipt or price tags. My aunt actually bought it from a Burberry outlet around Seattle. Since it was too big for me, I decided to sell it. I never used it so it’s practically brand new. I met with a buyer from Facebook marketplace yesterday, who claimed this bag isn’t authentic because the external zipper wasn’t straight. Is it possible that bags selling from the Burberry outlet have defects? How can I ensure buyers that this is, in fact, an authentic bag? Please help and let me know if you need any more photos.


----------



## terite

leoleo13 said:


> Hello everyone,
> could you please help me to authentificate this burberry vintage trench coat?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Trenchcoat Kensington
> Item Number: ?
> Seller ID: ?
> Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...ige-polyester-burberry-trenchs-11025250.shtml
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


Authentic vintage 1980/90 trench
t


----------



## terite

mktee88 said:


> Hi, the following Chichester Crossbody bag was given as a gift. I did not receive it with the dust bag or the receipt or price tags. My aunt actually bought it from a Burberry outlet around Seattle. Since it was too big for me, I decided to sell it. I never used it so it’s practically brand new. I met with a buyer from Facebook marketplace yesterday, who claimed this bag isn’t authentic because the external zipper wasn’t straight. Is it possible that bags selling from the Burberry outlet have defects? How can I ensure buyers that this is, in fact, an authentic bag? Please help and let me know if you need any more photos.
> 
> View attachment 4785671
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785672
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785673
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785674
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785675
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785676
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785677
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785678
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785679
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785680
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785681
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785682


Authentic bag.
Just show her the photos that you showed here - great photos showing lots of Burberry trademarks - exterior design, metal tag, serial number, Made in stamp, signature lining, embossed zipper pulls and embossed strap clip. Then find another buyer - outlet bags should not have defects - but do come with a carrier bag usually tucked inside/inside pocket.
t


----------



## leoleo13

terite said:


> Authentic vintage 1980/90 trench
> t


Thank you!! 
I was just wondering because of the inner lining, which isn't straight over the seaming. But if its authentic, I'm glad


----------



## terite

leoleo13 said:


> Thank you!!
> I was just wondering because of the inner lining, which isn't straight over the seaming. But if its authentic, I'm glad


Yes - just a vintage one.
t


----------



## mktee88

terite said:


> Authentic bag.
> Just show her the photos that you showed here - great photos showing lots of Burberry trademarks - exterior design, metal tag, serial number, Made in stamp, signature lining, embossed zipper pulls and embossed strap clip. Then find another buyer - outlet bags should not have defects - but do come with a carrier bag usually tucked inside/inside pocket.
> t


Thanks so much for the quick response!! The bag probably came with the dust bag but my aunt probably forgot to ship it from Seattle to New York. I just wanted to make sure that the zipper is a non issue since that’s what the buyer pointed out as being unauthentic. She claims it should be straight instead of being a little wavy as posted below.


----------



## terite

mktee88 said:


> Thanks so much for the quick response!! The bag probably came with the dust bag but my aunt probably forgot to ship it from Seattle to New York. I just wanted to make sure that the zipper is a non issue since that’s what the buyer pointed out as being unauthentic. She claims it should be straight instead of being a little wavy as posted below.
> 
> View attachment 4785783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785787


Well, I see that it is not perfectly straight - but that has nothing to do with authenticity. It might improve with use. It wouldn't bother me.
t


----------



## papersnowghost

Please help to authenticate

Item Name : Burberry Scarf


----------



## papersnowghost

Also this one 
Burberry scarf


----------



## terite

Jenniferx3 said:


> Please help to authenticate
> 
> Item Name : Burberry Scarf


Send a photo of the folded under part of the blue tag, the fringe and the entire scarf laid out.
I have seen this tag before - I'm not sure about it - 
t


----------



## terite

Jenniferx3 said:


> Also this one
> Burberry scarf
> 
> View attachment 4786586
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786588


Send close up photos of all pages of the content tag, the label, the fringe, entire scarf laid out.
t


----------



## papersnowghost

terite said:


> Send a photo of the folded under part of the blue tag, the fringe and the entire scarf laid out.
> I have seen this tag before - I'm not sure about it -
> t



Thanks so much for replying. There was definately a tag under the blue tag but unfortunately it has been cut and there is no care label.


----------



## farahmm

Hi 
Can you please try and help me authenticate this bag as seller says that he can not add more pictures or info since its already in warehouse ready for delivery “store” 
I am hoping it shows from the pictures already uploaded  If not i totally understand 
Thank you in advance


----------



## terite

Jenniferx3 said:


> Thanks so much for replying. There was definately a tag under the blue tag but unfortunately it has been cut and there is no care label.
> 
> View attachment 4788621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788624
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788625
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788627


Ok is there any writing on the folded under ends of the blue tag?
t


----------



## terite

farahmm said:


> Hi
> Can you please try and help me authenticate this bag as seller says that he can not add more pictures or info since its already in warehouse ready for delivery “store”
> I am hoping it shows from the pictures already uploaded  If not i totally understand
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 4788873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788877


Not enough information to say for sure.
t


----------



## farahmm

Oh i understand thank you so much
What info or pictures do i need to know/you need to check i will try to send seller again or check if i buy it and if not authentic will return it?


----------



## terite

farahmm said:


> Oh i understand thank you so much
> What info or pictures do i need to know/you need to check i will try to send seller again or check if i buy it and if not authentic will return it?


See post #1 to see the required photos - front back all tags all labels all embossing, hardware, liining

t


----------



## papersnowghost

terite said:


> Ok is there any writing on the folded under ends of the blue tag?
> t


There is no longer a tag under the blue tag but I can see that there was a black tag but the original owner has cut it


----------



## Jadex-37

Hello, 

Please authenticate this silk scarf. 

Item name : burberry silk scarf
Item link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/burberry-silk-scarf/402327572443?hash=item5dac978fdb:g:RG8AAOSwe5FfD0mS
Pics


----------



## kjhdfjhsd

Hi everyone, I recently bought this vintage Burberry scarf and I think it's genuine but I'd just like to check to make sure. It's very thick and feels like a premium product, and the label seems to be consistent with its age based on what I've seen in this thread, but I'm no expert and I've never seen this colour combination before so I got a little worried. Any help is very much appreciated - thank you!


----------



## terite

Jenniferx3 said:


> There is no longer a tag under the blue tag but I can see that there was a black tag but the original owner has cut it


The blue tag is folded under where it is sewn on - like the hidden/folded edge - is there any writing there? Send a photo
t


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please authenticate this silk scarf.
> 
> Item name : burberry silk scarf
> Item link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/burberry-silk-scarf/402327572443?hash=item5dac978fdb:g:RG8AAOSwe5FfD0mS
> Pics
> 
> View attachment 4789890
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789891
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789892
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789894
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789895
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789896


Looks good - there should be a little content tag/made in tag on there.
t


----------



## terite

kjhdfjhsd said:


> Hi everyone, I recently bought this vintage Burberry scarf and I think it's genuine but I'd just like to check to make sure. It's very thick and feels like a premium product, and the label seems to be consistent with its age based on what I've seen in this thread, but I'm no expert and I've never seen this colour combination before so I got a little worried. Any help is very much appreciated - thank you!
> View attachment 4789964
> View attachment 4789969
> View attachment 4789970
> View attachment 4789971
> View attachment 4789972


Yes, Authentic. Nice colors
t


----------



## Jadex-37

terite said:


> Looks good - there should be a little content tag/made in tag on there.
> t



Thank you


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## kjhdfjhsd

terite said:


> Yes, Authentic. Nice colors
> t


That's great. Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Parisgal95

Hello!! Would anyone be able to tell me if this Burberry trench is authentic? Seller said it’s from the 2000’s. Material is 63% Nylon, 37% Polyester. Inner tag is in Japanese though which gives me pause. Thank you!!!


----------



## terite

kjhdfjhsd said:


> That's great. Thank you very much for your help!


You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

Parisgal95 said:


> Hello!! Would anyone be able to tell me if this Burberry trench is authentic? Seller said it’s from the 2000’s. Material is 63% Nylon, 37% Polyester. Inner tag is in Japanese though which gives me pause. Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 4790039
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790040
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790041
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790043
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790044
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790045
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790048
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790068


Send clear close photo of blue label at the neck, the stamp on the buckle and the other side of the content tag.
t


----------



## papersnowghost

terite said:


> The blue tag is folded under where it is sewn on - like the hidden/folded edge - is there any writing there? Send a photo
> t


There is no longer anything folded under the tag, no writing visible.
Both sides there are reminants of a black tag (this is folded under the blue tag)
The left side there is white thread, could be a previous white tag.


----------



## Parisgal95

terite said:


> Send clear close photo of blue label at the neck, the stamp on the buckle and the other side of the content tag.
> t



Here’s closer photos Of the blue label and buckle. I asked the seller for a photo of the other side of the tag  Will post if I get it! Thanks for your assistance!!


----------



## terite

Jenniferx3 said:


> There is no longer anything folded under the tag, no writing visible.
> Both sides there are reminants of a black tag (this is folded under the blue tag)
> The left side there is white thread, could be a previous white tag.
> 
> View attachment 4790507
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790509
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790515
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790516


Third and fifth photo is what I am talking about - but need a clearer closer shot.
t


t


----------



## terite

Parisgal95 said:


> Hello!! Would anyone be able to tell me if this Burberry trench is authentic? Seller said it’s from the 2000’s. Material is 63% Nylon, 37% Polyester. Inner tag is in Japanese though which gives me pause. Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 4790039
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790040
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790041
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790043
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790044
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790045
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790048
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790049
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790068


It looks like a Burberry Made in Japan item
t


----------



## Parisgal95

terite said:


> It looks like a Burberry Made in Japan item
> t



Here’s the other side of the tag. Based on those other photos, it looks authentic, just from their Japan line? Thank you for your help!!


----------



## terite

Parisgal95 said:


> Here’s the other side of the tag. Based on those other photos, it looks authentic, just from their Japan line? Thank you for your help!!
> 
> View attachment 4791501


Yes - Japan had a license at one time - looks like made in Japan on license.
t


----------



## Parisgal95

terite said:


> Yes - Japan had a license at one time - looks like made in Japan on license.
> t


Thank you!!


----------



## Codylee

Hi there Terite,
I just brought this bag off a friend. The bag comes with tags and the sticker still on the logo. When looking up the numbers on the tag, the bag doesnt really show up on many websites other than farfetch and vitkac, just wondering if this is normal and that the bag is authentic? Your help would bring great peace of mind!


----------



## terite

Parisgal95 said:


> Thank you!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Codylee said:


> Hi there Terite,
> I just brought this bag off a friend. The bag comes with tags and the sticker still on the logo. When looking up the numbers on the tag, the bag doesnt really show up on many websites other than farfetch and vitkac, just wondering if this is normal and that the bag is authentic? Your help would bring great peace of mind!
> 
> View attachment 4794119
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794120
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794121
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794122
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794123
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794124


Need to see interior, interior tags and stamps all much closer so that the lettering is visible, serial number, fabric tags, zipper pull.
t


----------



## Codylee

terite said:


> Thabk you for getting back to me so quickly! I checked the bag and there is no serial number or tags other than the stamping. The bag also has no zipper pulls.
> I questioned my friend and she showed me the receipt, she purchased it off vitkac via farfetch.


----------



## terite

Codylee said:


> View attachment 4794723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794726


Should be some fabric tags/serial number somewhere - and send photos of the paper tags too.
t


----------



## MademoiselleW

Hi, please help to authenticate this. Thank you very much!

Item Name: Burberry blazer size small
Item Number: 363051286819
Seller ID: mc_alial_pqd5seako
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberr...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## MATMOY

Good Evening

Would some be able to authenticate this Burberry shirt, the smaller nova check is throwing me along will the wash label.

Also would you be able to me what the printed number stands for...


Your Hopefully and many thanks


----------



## terite

MademoiselleW said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry blazer size small
> Item Number: 363051286819
> Seller ID: mc_alial_pqd5seako
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Burberry-blazer-size-small-fit-8-10-brand-new-with-tag-never-worn-Paid-400/363051286819?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Authentic VINTAGE blazer - from the 1990's I think
t


----------



## terite

MATMOY said:


> Good Evening
> 
> Would some be able to authenticate this Burberry shirt, the smaller nova check is throwing me along will the wash label.
> 
> Also would you be able to me what the printed number stands for...
> 
> 
> Your Hopefully and many thanks


need to see labels/buttons/details UP CLOSE - 
t


----------



## MademoiselleW

terite said:


> Authentic VINTAGE blazer - from the 1990's I think
> t


Thank you terite!


----------



## terite

MademoiselleW said:


> Thank you terite!


You are welcome
t


----------



## gabby1987

Hi!
I picked this up at a second hand store. Is it authentic? Thank you!


----------



## terite

gabby1987 said:


> Hi!
> I picked this up at a second hand store. Is it authentic? Thank you!


Authentic - vintage bucket bag.
Nice! I love a thrift store find! Lucky!
t


----------



## gabby1987

terite said:


> Authentic - vintage bucket bag.
> Nice! I love a thrift store find! Lucky!
> t


Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Nickipuckett

I bought this Burberry duffle bag thrifting. Can you help me figure out if it’s authentic or not? Thanks!


----------



## Nickipuckett

Nickipuckett said:


> I bought this Burberry duffle bag thrifting. Can you help me figure out if it’s authentic or not? Thanks!


----------



## Nickipuckett

Nickipuckett said:


> I bought this Burberry duffle bag thrifting. Can you help me figure out if it’s authentic or not? Thanks!


----------



## terite

gabby1987 said:


> Thank you so much! I really appreciate your help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Nickipuckett said:


> View attachment 4798600


Yes  = authentic - I can clean these up with a toothbrush. Missing two feet - oh well. It goes with the bucket bag that was listed right before your post - same era.
Lucky find.
t


----------



## Deleted member 688911

Hi! Need help authenticating this vintage Burberry scarf. I would love to hear an opinion from an expert. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

tatianawilky said:


> Hi! Need help authenticating this vintage Burberry scarf. I would love to hear an opinion from an expert. Many thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4801178
> View attachment 4801179
> View attachment 4801180


My instinct is fake on that one - the label looks awkward.
t


----------



## Deleted member 688911

terite said:


> My instinct is fake on that one - the label looks awkward.
> t


Many thanks for the prompt reply. I own a real one and the “U” seems kind of off, also the “R”s don’t look identical to each other. Again, thank you!


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

Hey guys! Greetings from Brazil


I bought this bucket hat for myself from a thrift and I'm a concerned that it might not be authentic. The fabric is good but I’ve never seen burberry itens without a tag. Also I couldn’t find this type to compare online...Thank you so much for tour time and for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## terite

Magenta's Goodies said:


> Hey guys! Greetings from Brazil
> 
> 
> I bought this bucket hat for myself from a thrift and I'm a concerned that it might not be authentic. The fabric is good but I’ve never seen burberry itens without a tag. Also I couldn’t find this type to compare online...Thank you so much for tour time and for sharing your knowledge!


Is there another tag on the inside lining? should be a Made in tag somewhere in there.
t


----------



## thelegend27

Could anyone let me know if this is real or fake ?


----------



## terite

thelegend27 said:


> Could anyone let me know if this is real or fake ?
> 
> View attachment 4802643
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802644
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802645
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802646
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802647
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802648
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802649
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802651
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802652


Send photo of the made in tag, all pages of the fabric tag and the Burberry leather sewn on tag, zipper pull.
t


----------



## thelegend27

Unfortunately all the pictures I sent are from this eBay page, I can ask the seller for pictures though if needed.








						Burberry Check Messenger Bag   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Burberry Check Messenger Bag  at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## terite

thelegend27 said:


> Unfortunately all the pictures I sent are from this eBay page, I can ask the seller for pictures though if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Check Messenger Bag   | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Burberry Check Messenger Bag  at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


All I can say then is no red flags.
t


----------



## thelegend27

terite said:


> All I can say then is no red flags.
> t


These are the pictures the seller has come back with.


----------



## terite

thelegend27 said:


> These are the pictures the seller has come back with.
> 
> View attachment 4802757
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802759
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802760
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802764
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802766


Everything looks good - authentic
t


----------



## Deleted member 688911

Hi there! I saw this scarf in VC and I would like an expert opinion if it’s real or not! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

tatianawilky said:


> Hi there! I saw this scarf in VC and I would like an expert opinion if it’s real or not! Many thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4803566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803567
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803568
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803570


Need a closeup of the label.
t


----------



## Deleted member 688911

terite said:


> Need a closeup of the label.
> t


Thanks for your time! I don’t know if this helps. I can try to ask the seller but VC is very restrictive about adding new pics to their adds so it may take a while! Thank you!


----------



## terite

tatianawilky said:


> Thanks for your time! I don’t know if this helps. I can try to ask the seller but VC is very restrictive about adding new pics to their adds so it may take a while! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4803653


looks good
t


----------



## Deleted member 688911

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thank you so much, have a nice day


----------



## terite

tatianawilky said:


> Thank you so much, have a nice day


You are welcome
t


----------



## Kase

Hello,

Can you kindly authenticate this wallet from VC? I appreciate your help in advance!!


			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/purses-wallets-cases/burberry/yellow-cloth-burberry-purse-10970442.shtml


----------



## terite

Kase said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you kindly authenticate this wallet from VC? I appreciate your help in advance!!
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/purses-wallets-cases/burberry/yellow-cloth-burberry-purse-10970442.shtml


Looks good - not it is not cloth - looks like Burberry check coated canvas with leather trim. 
t


----------



## Kase

terite said:


> Looks good - not it is not cloth - looks like Burberry check coated canvas with leather trim.
> t


Thanks so much for your help!!! Really appreciate your expertise!


----------



## terite

Kase said:


> Thanks so much for your help!!! Really appreciate your expertise!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Finnbar

Hi, I am new to burberry only have one item. I am looking for a bag and someone was selling one with the lable Burberry Fragrance. Is there such a thing as a Burberry Fragrance backpack?


----------



## terite

Finnbar said:


> Hi, I am new to burberry only have one item. I am looking for a bag and someone was selling one with the lable Burberry Fragrance. Is there such a thing as a Burberry Fragrance backpack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808461
> View attachment 4808462


Yes, there is such a thing. It is a free with purchase item probably - like you buy the perfume, you get a free bag. Obviously perfume bags are not the same quality as a Burberry bag.


----------



## kristyying

Hey! I thrifted a Burberry purse and want to confirm the authenticity. No serial code, but I suspect it's because it's vintage. Thank you!!


----------



## terite

kristyying said:


> Hey! I thrifted a Burberry purse and want to confirm the authenticity. No serial code, but I suspect it's because it's vintage. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4808825
> View attachment 4808826
> View attachment 4808827
> View attachment 4808828
> View attachment 4808829
> View attachment 4808824


It is a fake one - hope you can return it.
t


----------



## kristyying

terite said:


> It is a fake one - hope you can return it.
> t


Thank you! Just wondering, how can you tell? And it's all good, I only paid $16 for it at the value village haha.


----------



## terite

kristyying said:


> Thank you! Just wondering, how can you tell? And it's all good, I only paid $16 for it at the value village haha.


Well, they take returns, but I hear that they only return shoes and clothing since covid. This purse is a mess - everything is wrong. The shape, the stamp, the feet, the lining, the mixed up Blue Label/London, the interior stamp.
In real life - feel that lining and the stamp - you will never see that on a designer bag.
t


----------



## kristyying

terite said:


> Well, they take returns, but I hear that they only return shoes and clothing since covid. This purse is a mess - everything is wrong. The shape, the stamp, the feet, the lining, the mixed up Blue Label/London, the interior stamp.
> In real life - feel that lining and the stamp - you will never see that on a designer bag.
> t


Thank you so much for your time and insight! good to know


----------



## terite

kristyying said:


> Thank you so much for your time and insight! good to know


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

terite said:


> Is there another tag on the inside lining? should be a Made in tag somewhere in there.
> t


Hey! Thank tou so much for helping me! It Doesn’t have.... I belive its fake


----------



## terite

Magenta's Goodies said:


> Hey! Thank tou so much for helping me! It Doesn’t have.... I belive its fake


Well, the beige tag on the outside looks odd, and it should not have a blue AND a beige tag. Stitching seems a bit off on the beige tag. 
t


----------



## Plat18kt

I found this when I was out thrifting; if I had to guess I would think it's from the 70s, but searches for the logo is turning up nothing, and there are no additional tags inside.  I wonder if you can help?


----------



## terite

Plat18kt said:


> I found this when I was out thrifting; if I had to guess I would think it's from the 70s, but searches for the logo is turning up nothing, and there are no additional tags inside.  I wonder if you can help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809939
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809940
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809941
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809942
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809943


Sure - the logo is "Shelter under the Burberrys" or "Sheltering under the Burberrys." It could be Made in Japan - blue nova check lining.
t


----------



## Plat18kt

terite said:


> Sure - the logo is "Shelter under the Burberrys" or "Sheltering under the Burberrys." It could be Made in Japan - blue nova check lining.
> t


WOW!! Thank you so much!  I've been searching with no luck at all, I don't know why I didn't just come here first! Do you think it's 70s era?


----------



## terite

Plat18kt said:


> WOW!! Thank you so much!  I've been searching with no luck at all, I don't know why I didn't just come here first! Do you think it's 70s era?


Could be 80's - could be Japan with license issue. The shape of it is very nice - great find. Could be leather and fabric interior.
t


----------



## Plat18kt

terite said:


> Could be 80's - could be Japan with license issue. The shape of it is very nice - great find. Could be leather and fabric interior.
> t


Fantastic!  Thank you so very much, T!


----------



## terite

Plat18kt said:


> Fantastic!  Thank you so very much, T!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## louisandlattes

Hi all! I recently came across this vintage trench and purchased it. According to the previous owner, it is "very old." Just curious if anyone can comment on its authenticity.  I am happy to take more photos if needed. Apologies if these are not detailed enough; I am new to Burberry.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Item Name: Vintage Burberry Trench (womens) with Removable Liner
Photos:


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

terite said:


> Well, the beige tag on the outside looks odd, and it should not have a blue AND a beige tag. Stitching seems a bit off on the beige tag.
> t


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## terite

louisandlattes said:


> Hi all! I recently came across this vintage trench and purchased it. According to the previous owner, it is "very old." Just curious if anyone can comment on its authenticity.  I am happy to take more photos if needed. Apologies if these are not detailed enough; I am new to Burberry.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Burberry Trench (womens) with Removable Liner
> Photos:
> View attachment 4810491
> View attachment 4810492
> View attachment 4810493
> View attachment 4810494
> View attachment 4810495
> View attachment 4810496
> View attachment 4810497
> View attachment 4810498
> View attachment 4810499
> 
> Authentic - nice to find it with the liner. Size might be in the pocket.
> t


----------



## terite

Magenta's Goodies said:


> Thank you so much!!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## louisandlattes

Oh, wow! That is great news. I was afraid the deal was too good to be true.  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## terite

louisandlattes said:


> Oh, wow! That is great news. I was afraid the deal was too good to be true.  Thanks so much for your help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## tata78

Hello! Could you help me to authenticate this coat Burberry Brit?                                Item: Burberry Brit Allerdale hooded coat.


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Hello! Could you help me to authenticate this coat Burberry Brit?                                Item: Burberry Brit Allerdale hooded coat.
> 
> View attachment 4812497
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812500
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812502
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812504
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812506


Genuine
t


----------



## tata78

Thanks a lot!


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Thanks a lot!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Dreams Work

Hiya again Fine Ppl here. 

Terite r u still here? I'm crossing my fingers 

It's been a long time since I last posted. Hope u r all well and everyone is safe.

Can anyone plz help me with the authentication of this Burberry?

Name: Authentic Burberry Bag Large
Item number: 293675671179
Seller ID: Khem1212

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293675671179

I haven't paid yet.

I was almost sure it's authentic until I saw a new pic from the listing showing the bottom, where the lines don't line up.
I either missed that pic or the seller added it new.

But everything else seems legit.

Hope to hear from u soon.

Thank u again


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Hiya again Fine Ppl here.
> 
> Terite r u still here? I'm crossing my fingers
> 
> It's been a long time since I last posted. Hope u r all well and everyone is safe.
> 
> Can anyone plz help me with the authentication of this Burberry?
> 
> Name: Authentic Burberry Bag Large
> Item number: 293675671179
> Seller ID: Khem1212
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/293675671179
> 
> I haven't paid yet.
> 
> I was almost sure it's authentic until I saw a new pic from the listing showing the bottom, where the lines don't line up.
> I either missed that pic or the seller added it new.
> 
> But everything else seems legit.
> 
> Hope to hear from u soon.
> 
> Thank u again


Everything that I see looks ok - I like to see the Made in China stamp - on the other side of the serial number, and the Burberry stamp on the front - maybe send those after it arrives. No red flags for me
t


----------



## Dreams Work

terite said:


> Everything that I see looks ok - I like to see the Made in China stamp - on the other side of the serial number, and the Burberry stamp on the front - maybe send those after it arrives. No red flags for me
> t




Thank u Terite! 

I'm so happy u r well. 

So the mismatching check lines on the bottom isn't a worry? 

Any idea what's the model, or if possible any more information? 

It looks like I forgot many things regarding red flags. 

Will post pics once I receive it xxx

Thank u again.


----------



## terite

Dreams Work said:


> Thank u Terite!
> 
> I'm so happy u r well.
> 
> So the mismatching check lines on the bottom isn't a worry?
> 
> Any idea what's the model, or if possible any more information?
> 
> It looks like I forgot many things regarding red flags.
> 
> Will post pics once I receive it xxx
> 
> Thank u again.


Well, too bad it isn't lined up better on the bottom. But there are quality control issues I guess. 
Sure, send photos when you get it.
T


----------



## Suemanji

Hello Authenticators ! 
I recently purchased this Vintage Burberry Backpack Tag T-04-01, the seller told me it is authentic but upon arrival im having some doubts , I hope you guys can help . it would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Suemanji

Suemanji said:


> Hello Authenticators !
> I recently purchased this Vintage Burberry Backpack Tag T-04-01, the seller told me it is authentic but upon arrival im having some doubts , I hope you guys can help . it would be greatly appreciated !
> 
> View attachment 4815521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815528
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815530
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815531
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815532


----------



## Yellowsong

Hello 
I just bought this coat but now that it is here, I'm not sure anymore if its real and if I should contact the seller.
Some details just seem a bit off to me..
Could you please help?
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## tata78

Hello! Could you help me to authenticate this coat? Item: Burberry Brit wool coat. Thanks a lot!


----------



## terite

Suemanji said:


> View attachment 4815536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815537
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815538
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815539
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815540
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815543


It is authentic - nova check back pack - from 2004
t


----------



## terite

Yellowsong said:


> Hello
> I just bought this coat but now that it is here, I'm not sure anymore if its real and if I should contact the seller.
> Some details just seem a bit off to me..
> Could you please help?
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4815683
> 
> View attachment 4815680
> 
> View attachment 4815688
> 
> View attachment 4815677
> View attachment 4815676
> View attachment 4815678
> 
> View attachment 4815679
> 
> View attachment 4815690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815675
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815691


It is authentic and vintage (30 years old or so). Does it say a size 10 regular?
t


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Hello! Could you help me to authenticate this coat? Item: Burberry Brit wool coat. Thanks a lot!
> 
> View attachment 4815762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815764
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815765
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815769
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815770


We like to see a photo of the label/button/tags/embossed metal - up close/clear and lying flat. Try again.
t


----------



## tata78




----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> View attachment 4816096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816111
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816119
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816120
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816121


Those look like the same photos to me - doesn't matter - I can tell it is genuine. Next time - straight on/clear and close up.
t


----------



## tata78

The seller doesn’t want to make additional photos. When I buy the coat, I’ll make all required photos. Thank you very much!


----------



## Yellowsong

terite said:


> It is authentic and vintage (30 years old or so). Does it say a size 10 regular?
> t



thanks a lot  
Yes I guess it is a size 10 regular because the white label says 10 REGC85B.


----------



## bbydoki

Hello! My aunt recently just bought this off of eBay and I'm looking at the photos she sent me. I'm not familiar with it. Can anyone tell if this is authentic or fake? The eBay listing is over so I can't provide link anymore but these are the photos that the seller posted on original listing. My aunt didn't receive the item in person yet. I just want to make sure that if it's fake, she will need to request money back. Thanks all in advance!


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> The seller doesn’t want to make additional photos. When I buy the coat, I’ll make all required photos. Thank you very much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

bbydoki said:


> Hello! My aunt recently just bought this off of eBay and I'm looking at the photos she sent me. I'm not familiar with it. Can anyone tell if this is authentic or fake? The eBay listing is over so I can't provide link anymore but these are the photos that the seller posted on original listing. My aunt didn't receive the item in person yet. I just want to make sure that if it's fake, she will need to request money back. Thanks all in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816699
> View attachment 4816701
> View attachment 4816702
> View attachment 4816703


photos too small to say - you would have to send clear/close photos of the tags and labels, coat lying open
t


----------



## Suemanji

Hello ! could you help me authenticate this Item : Vintage Burberry Nova Backpack . Thankyouu ! Much appreciated


----------



## terite

Suemanji said:


> Hello ! could you help me authenticate this Item : Vintage Burberry Nova Backpack . Thankyouu ! Much appreciated
> 
> View attachment 4817150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817151
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817153
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817155
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817158
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817159
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817161


Authentic
t


----------



## Suemanji

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Hey thankyouu !! do you happen to know what this bag currently value at ?


----------



## terite

Suemanji said:


> Hey thankyouu !! do you happen to know what this bag currently value at ?


No - we don't do valuations - we don't even know what country you are from! But backpacks are certainly popular right now.
t


----------



## miracatuna

Hello, I have found not long ago this Burberry trench coat and I am not sure if it is authentic. Everything seems nice and neat, properly done but the lining is throwing me off. Could you please help me authenticate this vintage trench coat. Thank you in advance!!! Regards, Mira


----------



## terite

miracatuna said:


> Hello, I have found not long ago this Burberry trench coat and I am not sure if it is authentic. Everything seems nice and neat, properly done but the lining is throwing me off. Could you please help me authenticate this vintage trench coat. Thank you in advance!!! Regards, Mira
> 
> View attachment 4818630
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818631
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818632
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818633
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818634
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818635
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818636
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818639


Authentic
Vintage
t


----------



## miracatuna

Hey, amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

miracatuna said:


> Hey, amazing! Thank you so much!


You are welcome. This lining is on a lot of vintage pieces.
t


----------



## bbydoki

terite said:


> photos too small to say - you would have to send clear/close photos of the tags and labels, coat lying open
> t


Hi, my aunt received the item and gave it to me to take photos. Please help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

bbydoki said:


> Hi, my aunt received the item and gave it to me to take photos. Please help. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819543
> View attachment 4819544
> View attachment 4819545
> View attachment 4819546
> View attachment 4819547
> View attachment 4819548
> View attachment 4819549
> View attachment 4819550
> View attachment 4819551
> View attachment 4819544


Sorry - it is a fake one.
t


----------



## bbydoki

terite said:


> Sorry - it is a fake one.
> t


thank you so much for confirming!


----------



## terite

bbydoki said:


> thank you so much for confirming!


You are welcome.t


----------



## burberryhb

This Burberry Bucket Bag does not have a serial number, that I can find. It did come with a price tag & dust bag. The description shows BCLADBROKE BUCKET HANDBAG 001 CLASSIC for $375. I appreciate your help!


----------



## Flower3

Hello, I bought a Burberry handbag and want to confirm the authenticity. No serial code. I suspect it's because it's vintage. Thank you!!


----------



## tata78

Hello! Could you please help me to authenticate this Burberry scarf?


----------



## Bermuda2012

Hello I am looking to authenticate this Burberry tote prior to purchase .i have not seen handles like this .
Private seller 
Burberry Nova Check Coated Canvas  leather trim 
Date code / Serial Number. T-05-01
Thanks


----------



## Stalnis

Hello everyone,

I bought a second hand vintage Burberry trench coat which is supposed to be original. Seller has a good reputation.

I'm a bit surprised about the pattern: it's the first time is see this kind of version. I found online other coats from the 70's which apparently had the same kind of pattern. Experts will probably know better and I'd be glad to hear from them.

Current model for this trench coat would be a Pimlico Heritage Car Coat — although the latter is shorter.

Looking forward to your thoughts,

_EDIT: I believe it's a vintage with a lining close to post 14937. A confirmation would be much appreciated.  _


----------



## Jemaichz

Hi, my husband gave me a gift which he bought from lifestylestoreph here in the Philippines. The bag is an old model, but they mentioned that the product is original and brand new. Can you authenticate? On the Bag these are the info that i saw (*cndonhoudon 4053943). *Also, does Burberry in greenbelt authenticate bags? Planning to have it check as well there. Thanks!


----------



## terite

burberryhb said:


> This Burberry Bucket Bag does not have a serial number, that I can find. It did come with a price tag & dust bag. The description shows BCLADBROKE BUCKET HANDBAG 001 CLASSIC for $375. I appreciate your help!
> 
> View attachment 4822907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822908
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822909
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822910
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822911
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822912
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822913


Haymarket check bucket bag is genuine - it would have come with a blue dustbag - not the one shown (That's ok)
t


----------



## terite

Flower3 said:


> Hello, I bought a Burberry handbag and want to confirm the authenticity. No serial code. I suspect it's because it's vintage. Thank you!!
> View attachment 4822851
> View attachment 4822852
> View attachment 4822853
> View attachment 4822854
> View attachment 4822855
> View attachment 4822856
> View attachment 4822857


Authentic - it predates serial numbers.
t


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Hello! Could you please help me to authenticate this Burberry scarf?
> 
> View attachment 4826338
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826339
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826341
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826342
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826343


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Bermuda2012 said:


> Hello I am looking to authenticate this Burberry tote prior to purchase .i have not seen handles like this .
> Private seller
> Burberry Nova Check Coated Canvas  leather trim
> Date code / Serial Number. T-05-01
> Thanks
> View attachment 4826531
> View attachment 4826532
> View attachment 4826533
> View attachment 4826534
> View attachment 4826535


Genuine 
t


----------



## terite

Stalnis said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I bought a second hand vintage Burberry trench coat which is supposed to be original. Seller has a good reputation.
> 
> I'm a bit surprised about the pattern: it's the first time is see this kind of version. I found online other coats from the 70's which apparently had the same kind of pattern. Experts will probably know better and I'd be glad to hear from them.
> 
> Current model for this trench coat would be a Pimlico Heritage Car Coat — although the latter is shorter.
> 
> Looking forward to your thoughts,
> 
> _EDIT: I believe it's a vintage with a lining close to post 14937. A confirmation would be much appreciated.  _
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827270
> View attachment 4827271
> View attachment 4827272
> View attachment 4827273
> View attachment 4827274
> View attachment 4827275
> View attachment 4827276
> View attachment 4827278
> View attachment 4827277


Authentic - vintage - probably right, from about 1970/80 - not positive. 
t


----------



## terite

Jemaichz said:


> Hi, my husband gave me a gift which he bought from lifestylestoreph here in the Philippines. The bag is an old model, but they mentioned that the product is original and brand new. Can you authenticate? On the Bag these are the info that i saw (*cndonhoudon 4053943). *Also, does Burberry in greenbelt authenticate bags? Planning to have it check as well there. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4827568
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827571
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827572
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827576
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827589


Would need clear/close photos of all the tags/labels and stamps. Buckle bags are not that old? Serial number does not match your stamp - t


----------



## Jemaichz

terite said:


> Would need clear/close photos of all the tags/labels and stamps. Buckle bags are not that old? Serial number does not match your stamp - t





terite said:


> Would need clear/close photos of all the tags/labels and stamps. Buckle bags are not that old? Serial number does not match your stamp - t


Hi, thanks for your reply. Here are the additional photos and the tag.


----------



## Jemaichz

terite said:


> Would need clear/close photos of all the tags/labels and stamps. Buckle bags are not that old? Serial number does not match your stamp - t


----------



## Stalnis

terite said:


> Authentic - vintage - probably right, from about 1970/80 - not positive.
> t



Thanks a lot terite, that's much appreciated!


----------



## tata78

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jemaichz

Hi, here are some of the photos.


----------



## Jitterbugger

Hi, I just got this used trench coat as a gift. Any chance this is authentic? Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Naonas

Hello, 
Could I ask for help in authenticatting this handbag that I plan to buy? 
It is a burberry northfield in dark color.


----------



## Naonas

Naonas said:


> Hello,
> Could I ask for help in authenticatting this handbag that I plan to buy?
> It is a burberry northfield in dark color.
> 
> View attachment 4828291
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828292
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828293
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828294
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828296


And this is an additional picture. Please let me know if you need more. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## terite

Jemaichz said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. Here are the additional photos and the tag.
> 
> View attachment 4827973
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827975
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827976
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827977
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827978
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827979
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827981
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827982
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827985


Need to see all pages of that fabric tag on the inside
t


----------



## terite

Stalnis said:


> Thanks a lot terite, that's much appreciated!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Thanks a lot!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Jitterbugger said:


> Hi, I just got this used trench coat as a gift. Any chance this is authentic? Thanks in Advance!
> 
> View attachment 4828151
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828153
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828155
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828158
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828159
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828162


Black jacket - authentic
t


----------



## terite

Naonas said:


> And this is an additional picture. Please let me know if you need more. Thank you so much in advance
> 
> View attachment 4828297


Send clearer/closer photos of the Burberry stamp and the Burberry fabric tags
t


----------



## Naonas

terite said:


> Send clearer/closer photos of the Burberry stamp and the Burberry fabric tags
> t


Im sorry , i need to check my understanding. The stamp is the third picture right? What about fabric tag? Which ine do tou mean that is? Thank you!


----------



## terite

Naonas said:


> Im sorry , i need to check my understanding. The stamp is the third picture right? What about fabric tag? Which ine do tou mean that is? Thank you!


The stamp is one of the photos - but I can't see it clearly - it is pressed in, leather stamp. The fabric tags are inside and sewn to the side, need to see all pages, front and back. t


----------



## Naonas

terite said:


> The stamp is one of the photos - but I can't see it clearly - it is pressed in, leather stamp. The fabric tags are inside and sewn to the side, need to see all pages, front and back. t


Oh, the white fabric tag are also in the pictures above. Front and back. Or maybe you mean another thing? I tried to browse but what comes out is similar to those pics.


----------



## Jitterbugger

terite said:


> Black jacket - authentic
> t



Thank you very much, terite.


----------



## Naonas

terite said:


> The stamp is one of the photos - but I can't see it clearly - it is pressed in, leather stamp. The fabric tags are inside and sewn to the side, need to see all pages, front and back. t


Hi i have attached the new photod


----------



## terite

Naonas said:


> Hi i have attached the new photod
> 
> View attachment 4828536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828537
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828538
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828539


Genuine Northfield (dark/smoked) bag.
t


----------



## terite

Jitterbugger said:


> Thank you very much, terite.


You are welcome.t


----------



## Naonas

terite said:


> Genuine Northfield (dark/smoked) bag.
> t


Thank you so much Terite!


----------



## terite

Naonas said:


> Thank you so much Terite!


You are welcome
t


----------



## coconuthoney4

Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this nova check bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted a video in the last slide as well,  thank you  


			https://depop.app.link/7m2PDoUvh9


----------



## coconuthoney4

Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this nova check bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos, thank you 


			https://posh.mk/Kmln4xfwh9


----------



## garecruz

hello everyone and to addy 
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
, this is my first time to post, i have this vintage bag for years no serial number, never used it because it’s too big and a little bit heavy, could you please help me to authenticate it, i would appreciate it , thanks in advance  
Item Name : no idea burberry leather bag - given as a gift a long time ago
please see pics for details thank you


----------



## garecruz

hello terite could you please help me to authenticate this burberry leather bag, TIA


----------



## terite

coconuthoney4 said:


> Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this nova check bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted a video in the last slide as well,  thank you
> 
> 
> https://depop.app.link/7m2PDoUvh9


authentic - vintage - 2002 - nice that it still has the hang tag
t


----------



## terite

coconuthoney4 said:


> Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this nova check bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos, thank you
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/Kmln4xfwh9


looks good
t


----------



## terite

garecruz said:


> hello everyone and to addy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830269
> View attachment 4830270
> View attachment 4830271
> View attachment 4830272
> View attachment 4830273
> View attachment 4830273
> View attachment 4830274
> View attachment 4830278
> View attachment 4830279
> View attachment 4830280
> View attachment 4830281
> View attachment 4830282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this is my first time to post, i have this vintage bag for years no serial number, never used it because it’s too big and a little bit heavy, could you please help me to authenticate it, i would appreciate it , thanks in advance
> Item Name : no idea burberry leather bag - given as a gift a long time ago
> please see pics for details thank you


It is a fake one, sorry.
t


----------



## garecruz

terite said:


> authentic - vintage - 2002 - nice that it still has the hang tag
> t


hello terite, are you referring to this bag , with hang tag? thank you


----------



## terite

garecruz said:


> hello terite, are you referring to this bag , with hang tag? thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830361


no - this bag is the fake one - it also has a hang tag
t


----------



## garecruz

terite said:


> no - this bag is the fake one - it also has a hang tag
> t


thank you terite for helping me, if you don’t mind me asking, how did you find out it is fake?


----------



## terite

terite said:


> authentic - vintage - 2002 - nice that it still has the hang tag
> t


This one has the authentic hang tag (silver tone) burberry nova check with black leather trim. from coconuthoney4


----------



## terite

garecruz said:


> thank you terite for helping me, if you don’t mind me asking, how did you find out it is fake?


The large brown leather bag - Problems include: the lettering on the hang tag, straps, interior, leather stamp inside
Hope you didn't lose too much. Does it seem like leather? Just curious.


----------



## garecruz

terite said:


> The large brown leather bag - Problems include: the lettering on the hang tag, straps, interior, leather stamp inside
> Hope you didn't lose too much. Does it seem like leather? Just curious.


yes it’s a genuine leather bag, this is very old and sturdy, still in good condition,


----------



## garecruz

garecruz said:


> yes it’s a genuine leather bag, this is very old and sturdy, still in good condition,


terite, do you have an idea which model bag it was copied?


----------



## garecruz

garecruz said:


> terite, do you have an idea which model bag it was copied?


terite, please check this one, history logo of burberry, the first one is the same with the leather tag and hang tag,


----------



## Flower3

terite said:


> Authentic - it predates serial numbers.
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

garecruz said:


> terite, do you have an idea which model bag it was copied?


It looks a bit like this one:





						Authentic Burberry Dark Brown Double Zip Hobo Purse Bag Handbag for sale | eBay
					

Find great deals on eBay for Authentic Burberry Dark Brown Double Zip Hobo Purse Bag Handbag. Shop with confidence.



					www.ebay.ca
				




note the handles and the feet and lettering on the hang tag
t, and the inside stamp


----------



## terite

Flower3 said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

garecruz said:


> terite, please check this one, history logo of burberry, the first one is the same with the leather tag and hang tag,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830466


Thank you
t


----------



## coconuthoney4

Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this nova check bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos, thank you 








						Vintage Burberry Nova Check Pochette Clutch Shoulder Bag | eBay
					

Find great deals for Vintage Burberry Nova Check Pochette Clutch Shoulder Bag. Shop with confidence on eBay!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## garecruz

terite said:


> It looks a bit like this one:
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-B...683386?hash=item3b29e105ba:g:PdMAAOSwuvFcVLy~
> note the handles and the feet and lettering on the hang tag
> t, and the inside stamp


thank you so much terite , keep safe & God Bless


----------



## terite

coconuthoney4 said:


> Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this nova check bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Burberry Nova Check Pochette Clutch Shoulder Bag | eBay
> 
> 
> Find great deals for Vintage Burberry Nova Check Pochette Clutch Shoulder Bag. Shop with confidence on eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


authentic 
t


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

Hi guys, got this necessaire from a thrift! It’s written blue label, its japanese right?! Would it be authentic?


----------



## terite

Magenta's Goodies said:


> Hi guys, got this necessaire from a thrift! It’s written blue label, its japanese right?! Would it be authentic?
> 
> View attachment 4833839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833841
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833842
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833843
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833844
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833845
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833846


This is a fake one - I know these bags - the lining will be thin, zippers plastic, usually plastic trim/not leather. 
I would try to return it.
t


----------



## llaga22

Can women authenticate this bag please? There are no marks/tags inside the bag at all.


----------



## terite

llaga22 said:


> Can women authenticate this bag please? There are no marks/tags inside the bag at all.
> 
> View attachment 4834522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834525
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834528


Burberry used to be Burberrys until 1998 - so is this a vintage bag? Can you send a clear/close photo of the interior lining including a closeup of the knight, and some photos of the handle hardware/clips. What do you know about the bag?
t


----------



## PASS777

Hi all !
This is authentic ? thanks so much for your help !


----------



## llaga22

terite said:


> Burberry used to be Burberrys until 1998 - so is this a vintage bag? Can you send a clear/close photo of the interior lining including a closeup of the knight, and some photos of the handle hardware/clips. What do you know about the bag?
> t


Those photos show the interior linings already. The hardware clips have no mark whatsoever. Thoughts?


----------



## terite

llaga22 said:


> Those photos show the interior linings already. The hardware clips have no mark whatsoever. Thoughts?


I like to see a closeup of the knight in the lining and the metal clips/hardware.
t


----------



## terite

PASS777 said:


> Hi all !
> This is authentic ? thanks so much for your help !
> 
> View attachment 4835038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835039
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835041


Send a photo of the coat lying open and the red label in full and the size tag.
t


----------



## PASS777

Ok thanks so much for your help


----------



## terite

PASS777 said:


> Ok thanks so much for your help


You are welcome.
t


----------



## llaga22

terite said:


> I like to see a closeup of the knight in the lining and the metal clips/hardware.
> t


----------



## coconuthoney4

Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this nova check bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos, thank you 
first link is the bag and the second link is extra pictures including the inside tag!






						Depop - buy, sell, discover unique fashion
					

Designer. Preloved. Vintage. Streetwear. Sneakers. Whatever your style. Find it on Depop.




					www.depop.com
				








						Depop - buy, sell, discover unique fashion
					

Designer. Preloved. Vintage. Streetwear. Sneakers. Whatever your style. Find it on Depop.




					www.depop.com


----------



## terite

coconuthoney4 said:


> Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this nova check bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos, thank you
> first link is the bag and the second link is extra pictures including the inside tag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depop - buy, sell, discover unique fashion
> 
> 
> Designer. Preloved. Vintage. Streetwear. Sneakers. Whatever your style. Find it on Depop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.depop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depop - buy, sell, discover unique fashion
> 
> 
> Designer. Preloved. Vintage. Streetwear. Sneakers. Whatever your style. Find it on Depop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.depop.com


It is genuine
t


----------



## Suemanji

terite said:


> No - we don't do valuations - we don't even know what country you are from! But backpacks are certainly popular right now.
> t


I understand ! I live in the U.S and I bought this purse from lady in California, U.S if that gives any input


----------



## llaga22

terite said:


> I like to see a closeup of the knight in the lining and the metal clips/hardware.
> t


I’ve posted more photos. Thanks.


----------



## b00kgirl4

Hello! Could someone please authenticate these Burberry Maria flat shoes? The seller claims the item is a sample (so no box or dust bags included) and no refunds are allowed. I've requested a photo of the serial number but I have yet to receive a response. Thanks for the help! 
Item Name: Burberry Maria 
Item Number:283981361644
Seller ID:shoesonsale189
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283981361644?ul_noapp=true


----------



## terite

llaga22 said:


> I’ve posted more photos. Thanks.


Ok - I will go look up those knights - what is on the zipper pull? send a photo of those zipper pulls
t


----------



## terite

b00kgirl4 said:


> Hello! Could someone please authenticate these Burberry Maria flat shoes? The seller claims the item is a sample (so no box or dust bags included) and no refunds are allowed. I've requested a photo of the serial number but I have yet to receive a response. Thanks for the help!
> Item Name: Burberry Maria
> Item Number:283981361644
> Seller ID:shoesonsale189
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/283981361644?ul_noapp=true
> View attachment 4837829
> View attachment 4837830
> View attachment 4837831
> View attachment 4837832


If you could send a closeup of the writing on the sole of the shoe and the stamp on the footbed - so far so good.
t


----------



## coconuthoney4

Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this nova check bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos but when I requested a picture of the serial number he said there wasn't one. I am not sure if all vintage bags have one. Please check this out, thank you so much 








						Authentic Burberry Nova Check Handbag *Excellent Condition*  | eBay
					

Bottom has a few dirty spots.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## terite

coconuthoney4 said:


> Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this nova check bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos but when I requested a picture of the serial number he said there wasn't one. I am not sure if all vintage bags have one. Please check this out, thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Burberry Nova Check Handbag *Excellent Condition*  | eBay
> 
> 
> Bottom has a few dirty spots.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Authentic - yes the seller is correct - this pre-dates serial numbers
t


----------



## b00kgirl4

Thanks so much for the assistance! The seller sent along these photos. They neglected to include a closer photo of the foot bed however. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









terite said:


> If you could send a closeup of the writing on the sole of the shoe and the stamp on the footbed - so far so good.
> t


----------



## Niamhingham

Hello. Could someone please assist in determining whether this Burberry trench is authentic please. Thank you!


----------



## terite

b00kgirl4 said:


> Thanks so much for the assistance! The seller sent along these photos. They neglected to include a closer photo of the foot bed however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838947
> View attachment 4838949
> 
> View attachment 4838951
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838948
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838950


authentic
t


----------



## terite

Niamhingham said:


> Hello. Could someone please assist in determining whether this Burberry trench is authentic please. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4839018
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839019
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839022


Vintage trench - maybe from the 80's/90's
t


----------



## Niamhingham

Thank you! Does that mean its authentic? Thanks!


----------



## terite

Niamhingham said:


> Thank you! Does that mean its authentic? Thanks!


Yes it is authentic - it is a vintage one - (an older one).
t


----------



## b00kgirl4

I really appreciate the help Terite! Thanks so much 



terite said:


> authentic
> t


----------



## terite

b00kgirl4 said:


> I really appreciate the help Terite! Thanks so much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Niamhingham

terite said:


> Yes it is authentic - it is a vintage one - (an older one).
> t


Thank you so so much!! Unfortunately the first one ended up being from a fake account but I’ve managed to source a legit seller. Please can you confirm if this one is ok? Thank you


----------



## terite

Niamhingham said:


> Thank you so so much!! Unfortunately the first one ended up being from a fake account but I’ve managed to source a legit seller. Please can you confirm if this one is ok? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4840313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840316
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840318
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840319
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840320
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840349


Genuine - it is a lot like the other one. Genuine vintage trench. 
t


----------



## gospelfred

Can you please help authenticate this bag....unfortunately, I do not know the name... Serial no: CNPANSIN1PAN 3690276/61R

Many Thx.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Can you please help authenticate this bag....unfortunately, I do not know the name... Serial no: CNPANSIN1PAN 3690276/61R
> 
> Many Thx.
> 
> View attachment 4841937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841938
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841939
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841940
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841941
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841942
> View attachment 4841975
> View attachment 4841976


Please send photos of all pages of the content tag and a clear/close photo of the Burberry stamp.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

Item: Bridle bowling bag
Link: here

Comments: Terite, could you please take a look at this bag? I asked for more pictures of the 'Made in' tag, but the metal plaque on the front doesn't look like it should to me, and the belts, too. Thank you!


----------



## cjlikw

in your opinion, are the Burberry by Carofiglio Junior original?





						Burberry for Baby, Boy and Girl
					

Burberry, founded in 1856, is an English luxury brand recognized worldwide for its elegant and absolutely unmistakable collections. Always...




					www.carofigliojunior.com


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> Please send photos of all pages of the content tag and a clear/close photo of the Burberry stamp.
> t


Acknowledged. Please kindly find attached. Many Thx.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Item: Bridle bowling bag
> Link: here
> 
> Comments: Terite, could you please take a look at this bag? I asked for more pictures of the 'Made in' tag, but the metal plaque on the front doesn't look like it should to me, and the belts, too. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4842993
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842994
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842995
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842996
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842999


Yes, you are right - the front metal badge looks wrong. Also the straps and the pattern and the color and the lining.
t


----------



## terite

cjlikw said:


> in your opinion, are the Burberry by Carofiglio Junior original?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry for Baby, Boy and Girl
> 
> 
> Burberry, founded in 1856, is an English luxury brand recognized worldwide for its elegant and absolutely unmistakable collections. Always...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.carofigliojunior.com


The descriptions are so unusual - that makes me so leary. I would be worried about what would arrive. And the language is not correct (ie. "Burberry black girl wool beret.")
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Acknowledged. Please kindly find attached. Many Thx.
> 
> View attachment 4843353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843357


Looks good
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Yes, you are right - the front metal badge looks wrong. Also the straps and the pattern and the color and the lining.
> t


Thank you so much! Thought I'd make sure before dismissing.


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Really appreciate your help....Many thx.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you so much! Thought I'd make sure before dismissing.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## gemj83

Hi, 

Please could the following coat be authenticated? 
Kind regards 










						Vintage trench coat Burberry
					

only wear once




					www.vinted.co.uk
				




Vintage trench coat burberry
Seller KOPLFC008


----------



## gemj83

More pictures...


----------



## Thaliaanto

Can someone please authenticate this bag. The only name I can find online for it is Burberry Mini Nova Check Tote and it has no serial number.


----------



## queennadine

Item: wool baby coat
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124329296031

TIA!


----------



## gabrielledrmrn

Hello!

Recently bought a vintage Burberry London Red tweed baguette from Carousell (PH) - I'm based in the Philippines.

Thought it was beautiful and wanted to clean her up! Hope someone can help authenticate!

Item Name: Burberry London Red, Leather & Pink Nova Check* Baguette (Closest I could find online linked next)

Reference/Source:








						Burberry Shoulder Bags Burberry London: Red, Leather & Pink...
					

Read more about this gently used, authentic Burberry London: Red, Leather & Pink "nova Check" Medium Shoulder Bag (qo) and discover our complete collection of vintage, pre-owned designer...




					leprix.com
				




Please see photos of actual item and let me know!

Thanks x


----------



## Kalaisy01

PorryNaw said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> Could you please to help take a look on this bag? Just only tag name as Burberry with no code and stamp!


Hi, we have the same issue with the burberry bag i just bought.. just wanna know if you got an answer if yours is authentic.. thank you..


----------



## shadesofblack07

Hi! I'm thinking about buying this Vintage Trench. Does it look authentic to you guys?
Thanks!


----------



## terite

gemj83 said:


> More pictures...
> 
> View attachment 4844961
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844962
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844963
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844964
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844966
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844969
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844970
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844972


The tags do not look right to me.
t


----------



## terite

Thaliaanto said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag. The only name I can find online for it is Burberry Mini Nova Check Tote and it has no serial number.


Authentic - vintage - about 20 years old.
t


----------



## terite

queennadine said:


> Item: wool baby coat
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124329296031
> 
> TIA!


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

gabrielledrmrn said:


> Hello!
> 
> Recently bought a vintage Burberry London Red tweed baguette from Carousell (PH) - I'm based in the Philippines.
> 
> Thought it was beautiful and wanted to clean her up! Hope someone can help authenticate!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry London Red, Leather & Pink Nova Check* Baguette (Closest I could find online linked next)
> 
> Reference/Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Shoulder Bags Burberry London: Red, Leather & Pink...
> 
> 
> Read more about this gently used, authentic Burberry London: Red, Leather & Pink "nova Check" Medium Shoulder Bag (qo) and discover our complete collection of vintage, pre-owned designer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leprix.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please see photos of actual item and let me know!
> 
> Thanks x


The item advertised and the item received are two different items. Note one has a leather bottom, other one does not. It is a Blue Label bag, not a Burberry London bag (big difference in price point/value/vintage etc.) Both look like early Blue Label items.
t


----------



## terite

shadesofblack07 said:


> Hi! I'm thinking about buying this Vintage Trench. Does it look authentic to you guys?
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4845660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845664
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845665
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845666
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845667
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845668
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845669


Looks good although an awkward kick pleat. I would like to see the size tag - but it is authentic/vintage.
t


----------



## terite

Kalaisy01 said:


> Hi, we have the same issue with the burberry bag i just bought.. just wanna know if you got an answer if yours is authentic.. thank you..


That one was a fake one.
But older bags do not have a serial number. Sometimes authentic bags have their tags cut out. 
So please feel free to send in photos of the bag you actually have, and I will gladly have a look.
t


----------



## terite

There were a few requests that were not showing up last time I looked.
If I have missed anyone, please let me know.
I do not ignore posts or skip posts - sometimes I might miss one though, so please just ask again or post the request number.
t


----------



## gemj83

terite said:


> The tags do not look right to me.
> t


Thank you so much ❤️


----------



## terite

gemj83 said:


> Thank you so much ❤


You are welcome


----------



## Thaliaanto

terite said:


> Authentic - vintage - about 20 years old.
> t


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## terite

Thaliaanto said:


> Thank you so much for your help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## gabrielledrmrn

Thank you for your response!

I did note that the reference (link) was the closest model I could find online.

My actual purchase's listing has been removed since I bought it.

I do believe it's authentic heheh


----------



## gemj83

terite said:


> The tags do not look right to me.
> t



Would you say it's a more modern release? I asked on Burberry forum on Facebook, whether the style was actually made by Burberry, as I would like to hunt down a genuine version if possible and find one that is correct ( I know you cant give away too much information on here). 
They seem to think it's not vintage, but more of a mordern release but feel genuine. So confusing. 
I honestly have no clue, but if there's a chance its genuine would like to keep rather than return. Any input you have on the style or tags would be greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## terite

gabrielledrmrn said:


> Thank you for your response!
> 
> I did note that the reference (link) was the closest model I could find online.
> 
> My actual purchase's listing has been removed since I bought it.
> 
> I do believe it's authentic heheh


ok!
t


----------



## terite

gemj83 said:


> Would you say it's a more modern release? I asked on Burberry forum on Facebook, whether the style was actually made by Burberry, as I would like to hunt down a genuine version if possible and find one that is correct ( I know you cant give away too much information on here).
> They seem to think it's not vintage, but more of a mordern release but feel genuine. So confusing.
> I honestly have no clue, but if there's a chance its genuine would like to keep rather than return. Any input you have on the style or tags would be greatly appreciated. TIA



Fake stuff is more likely to be a fake of the newer styles - for example not a lot of fake vintage trench coats compared to fake modern trench coats. I hope I said that right.  Your photos showed a newly made item. But timelines are tricky to describe - I mean with bags - 20 years is vintage. I agree - it is confusing. 
t


----------



## gemj83

terite said:


> Fake stuff is more likely to be a fake of the newer styles - for example not a lot of fake vintage trench coats compared to fake modern trench coats. I hope I said that right.  Your photos showed a newly made item. But timelines are tricky to describe - I mean with bags - 20 years is vintage. I agree - it is confusing.
> t



I thought the same, why would they create a fake vintage coat.  Its not something that is generally seen. 
I spent most of the night on the Web searching lastnight, and it appears to be a reissue waxed garbadine car coat.


----------



## terite

gemj83 said:


> I thought the same, why would they create a fake vintage coat.  Its not something that is generally seen.
> I spent most of the night on the Web searching lastnight, and it appears to be a reissue waxed garbadine car coat.


Tags do not look right to me.
t


----------



## gemj83

terite said:


> Tags do not look right to me.
> t


It was returned to the seller this morning. Thank you so much, your help is always appreciated.


----------



## terite

gemj83 said:


> It was returned to the seller this morning. Thank you so much, your help is always appreciated.


I am glad that you were able to return it.
t


----------



## riaapurad

Hi all!

Can you please take a look at this purse? As I am worried that it's counterfeit as I just bought this from Vestiare Collection and can't even find model number or any similar pics online.

Authenticate please.


----------



## Zaramod

Are you able to help me authenticate this ‘vintage’ Burberry. If more photos needed please ask.


----------



## terite

riaapurad said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Can you please take a look at this purse? As I am worried that it's counterfeit as I just bought this from Vestiare Collection and can't even find model number or any similar pics online.
> 
> Authenticate please.


I would need to see clear/close photos of front/back and all stamps and labels and tags, zipper and zipper pull and interior.
t


----------



## terite

Zaramod said:


> Are you able to help me authenticate this ‘vintage’ Burberry. If more photos needed please ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848245
> View attachment 4848245
> View attachment 4848245


Vintage item - nova check - from early 2000's.
t


----------



## riaapurad

terite said:


> I would need to see clear/close photos of front/back and all stamps and labels and tags, zipper and zipper pull and interior.
> t


----------



## riaapurad

riaapurad said:


> View attachment 4848672
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848674
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848675


----------



## terite

riaapurad said:


> View attachment 4848677


These are just the same photos - with one addition - see post #1 for what we need. 
t


----------



## riaapurad

terite said:


> These are just the same photos - with one addition - see post #1 for what we need.
> t


I don't have any photos anymore unfortunately.


----------



## terite

riaapurad said:


> I don't have any photos anymore unfortunately.


Maybe when it arrives you can send more photos
t


----------



## VintageLover77

Hello! I'm looking to authenticate this Burberry scarf. Bought it at a charity shop. Thank you!


----------



## terite

VintageLover77 said:


> Hello! I'm looking to authenticate this Burberry scarf. Bought it at a charity shop. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4854275
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854270
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854271
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854272
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854273
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854274


How lucky!
Authentic
t


----------



## VintageLover77

terite said:


> How lucky!
> Authentic
> t




That's great news! Any idea when it was made? I'm guessing early 90's?


----------



## terite

VintageLover77 said:


> That's great news! Any idea when it was made? I'm guessing early 90's?


It was Burberrys in the 90's - so later than that - early 2000's
t


----------



## VintageLover77

terite said:


> It was Burberrys in the 90's - so later than that - early 2000's
> t



Brilliant. Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

VintageLover77 said:


> Brilliant. Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could help authenticate below please. 
I dont know the exact name, but I think it should be a vintage in the 80's or 90's. It could not find any serial in it either.

Many thx.


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could help authenticate below please. 
I don't know the exact name, what I know is that it is a foldover, maybe kendall. It bears the serial no: ITTRESRL44SCA.

Many thx.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> I dont know the exact name, but I think it should be a vintage in the 80's or 90's. It could not find any serial in it either.
> 
> Many thx.
> 
> View attachment 4856232
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856233
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856234
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856235
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856236
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856237
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856238
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856239
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856240


looks good
Serial numbers are a fairly recent addition to Burberry bags
yes, I agree 80/90's
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> I don't know the exact name, what I know is that it is a foldover, maybe kendall. It bears the serial no: ITTRESRL44SCA.
> 
> Many thx.
> 
> View attachment 4856243
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856244
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856245
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856247
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856249
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856250
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856251
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856252


Genuine
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> looks good
> Serial numbers are a fairly recent addition to Burberry bags
> yes, I agree 80/90's
> t


Many thx....T - very grateful!


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thanks again T, really appreciate it.


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
I think the name might be Burberry Tartan Shopper. I could not find any serial in it. My biggest worry is that I am not conversant with this Burberry Material Design; lines go only in one direction without any line(s) crossing them.

Many Thx.


----------



## acey77

Hi there, wondering if someone can help me authenticate this trench I bought recently. I just noticed the plaid line doesn't line up properly near the tag.  might be a fake.  I bought if off japan-good-shop on ebay. There are no other tags like size tags and only a composition label in Japanese. Thank you so much.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Many thx....T - very grateful!


You are welome
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> I think the name might be Burberry Tartan Shopper. I could not find any serial in it. My biggest worry is that I am not conversant with this Burberry Material Design; lines go only in one direction without any line(s) crossing them.
> 
> Many Thx.
> 
> View attachment 4858095
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858101
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858104
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858111


It is an older style - about 15/20 years old. Authentic. Made in Italy
t


----------



## terite

acey77 said:


> Hi there, wondering if someone can help me authenticate this trench I bought recently. I just noticed the plaid line doesn't line up properly near the tag.  might be a fake.  I bought if off japan-good-shop on ebay. There are no other tags like size tags and only a composition label in Japanese. Thank you so much.
> View attachment 4858676
> View attachment 4858671
> View attachment 4858672
> View attachment 4858673
> View attachment 4858674
> View attachment 4858675
> View attachment 4858677


Japan had a licence to make Burberry items for awhile (not anymore) so sometimes you see these Burberry items made in Japan. Not fake - because they were made with license. Often have no Made in Tags. I should say that these items are also faked - but this one is not
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> It is an older style - about 15/20 years old. Authentic. Made in Italy
> t


Oh I see... many thx T... very grateful!


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Oh I see... many thx T... very grateful!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## MrsJMLewis

Hey guys, hope everyone is well. I would like to purchase this Burberry scarf online but first wanted to check with you (the experts) if you can help authenticate this please  thanks in advance!


----------



## effervescere

Hey there! I recently purchased this coat second hand, and was wondering if it was real? The lining pattern is what keeps throwing me off, as I can't seem to find any mentions of different patterns Burberry might have used in their coats.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


^ I was unable to upload the images directly to the forum due to the size!


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
It looks like a Burberry Aston Sling Bag or a Pochete; maybe a vintage. I could not find any serial in it. 

Many Thx.


----------



## acey77

terite said:


> Japan had a licence to make Burberry items for awhile (not anymore) so sometimes you see these Burberry items made in Japan. Not fake - because they were made with license. Often have no Made in Tags. I should say that these items are also faked - but this one is not
> t


Thank you so much


----------



## terite

MrsJMLewis said:


> Hey guys, hope everyone is well. I would like to purchase this Burberry scarf online but first wanted to check with you (the experts) if you can help authenticate this please  thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4859326
> View attachment 4859326
> View attachment 4859331
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859332
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859333


Well the tag looks legit - but that tag should be on a very vintage scarf - do they say how old that scarf is?
t


----------



## terite

effervescere said:


> Hey there! I recently purchased this coat second hand, and was wondering if it was real? The lining pattern is what keeps throwing me off, as I can't seem to find any mentions of different patterns Burberry might have used in their coats.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> ^ I was unable to upload the images directly to the forum due to the size!



I can't get the pictures to load - I can just see the size tag. Send a few more photos.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> It looks like a Burberry Aston Sling Bag or a Pochete; maybe a vintage. I could not find any serial in it.
> 
> Many Thx.
> 
> View attachment 4860013
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860014
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860015
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860027
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860028
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860029
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860031
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860033
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860034


It is a fake one.
I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> It is a fake one.
> I hope you can return it.
> t


Good...thank you - I will definitely return it. Many thx T.


----------



## effervescere

terite said:


> I can't get the pictures to load - I can just see the size tag. Send a few more photos.
> t



Here are all the images as per requested! Unsure of what the quality will be like, since I compressed them all so I could upload them!


----------



## TarlanR

Hi there,

I apologise because I'm very new at this but I recently purchased an old Cross body bag and upon my knowledge it is quite an old model from the 80s. For reference it says Burberrys and Burberrys of london but since it didn't come in it's dustbag and it doesn't have a serial number I'm questioning its authenticity.

I've tried looking for this style online but have not come across anything like it at all. I've gone through all the things to make sure it's not fake but I'm not a professional so I would appreciate your input.
Thank you so much for your help!
Product: Brown leather medium sized Crossbody bag
Link: N/A


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Good...thank you - I will definitely return it. Many thx T.


----------



## terite

You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Good...thank you - I will definitely return it. Many thx T.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

effervescere said:


> Here are all the images as per requested! Unsure of what the quality will be like, since I compressed them all so I could upload them!
> 
> View attachment 4861401
> View attachment 4861402
> View attachment 4861403
> View attachment 4861404
> View attachment 4861405
> View attachment 4861406
> View attachment 4861407
> View attachment 4861408
> View attachment 4861410
> View attachment 4861411
> View attachment 4861412
> View attachment 4861414


Authentic vintage
t


----------



## terite

TarlanR said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I apologise because I'm very new at this but I recently purchased an old Cross body bag and upon my knowledge it is quite an old model from the 80s. For reference it says Burberrys and Burberrys of london but since it didn't come in it's dustbag and it doesn't have a serial number I'm questioning its authenticity.
> 
> I've tried looking for this style online but have not come across anything like it at all. I've gone through all the things to make sure it's not fake but I'm not a professional so I would appreciate your input.
> Thank you so much for your help!
> Product: Brown leather medium sized Crossbody bag
> Link: N/A


It is authentic - and it is an old / vintage one. Serial numbers are a relatively new thing in the Burberry bags - this item pre-dates serial numbers. 
Dust bags - hmm - often lost I suppose and I'm not sure if they came with dust bags in the 80's. Does anyone else know? 
t


----------



## TarlanR

terite said:


> It is authentic - and it is an old / vintage one. Serial numbers are a relatively new thing in the Burberry bags - this item pre-dates serial numbers.
> Dust bags - hmm - often lost I suppose and I'm not sure if they came with dust bags in the 80's. Does anyone else know?
> t


 
Oh wow I'm so glad! thank you so much!! is there anyway to tell how old is it because from the logo I could only identify it as late 80s?


----------



## fashion5509

Item name: Burberry Trench Coat
Item number: NA
Seller: baby_loves2shop
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burber...br_t=true&_branch_match_id=839642435292827422

Pictures are in the link!  Thank you in advance


----------



## TarlanR

Hi there, 

I recently purchased this mini tote bag, it really does not seem authentic at all but I would love a second opinion just to make sure.

Thank you!


----------



## terite

TarlanR said:


> Oh wow I'm so glad! thank you so much!! is there anyway to tell how old is it because from the logo I could only identify it as late 80s?


Me too - I don't know how we would be able to find out the exact age.
t


----------



## terite

TarlanR said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently purchased this mini tote bag, it really does not seem authentic at all but I would love a second opinion just to make sure.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4863703
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863704
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863706
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863707
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863715
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863716


Authentic - nova check - early 2000's
t


----------



## terite

fashion5509 said:


> Item name: Burberry Trench Coat
> Item number: NA
> Seller: baby_loves2shop
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberry-Trench-Coat-5f638fd088cce32126890ff7?utm_campaign=referral_code=SOPHIEP777&utm_content=feature=sh_li_ss_ios&campaign=share_content_other_user_post.default.010&post_roll=&rfuid=ext1:e7f5e3f8-b383-42fc-bb1f-b7957024df4e&ext_trk=branch&br_t=true&_branch_match_id=839642435292827422
> 
> Pictures are in the link!  Thank you in advance


Authentic coat - technically not a trench coat though - vintage - probs 30 years old
t


----------



## fashion5509

terite said:


> Authentic coat - technically not a trench coat though - vintage - probs 30 years old
> t


Thank you!  Is there a specific name/style for the coat?  The price point seemed reasonable compared to others on Posh and it seems to be in relatively good condition for vintage so I was worried!


----------



## Blabbyblah

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this? Thank you in advance for the help and sorry if i did this wrong!

Came with tags still attached but no box or packaging 

Item name: Burberry trench coat (Sandringham)
Item number: N/A
Seller: Jomashop
Link: https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-o...kJih2TUR60DO8cLwT0p3vaGfk6hw-lVBoCFhwQAvD_BwE

Images:


----------



## TarlanR

terite said:


> Authentic - nova check - early 2000's
> t




Thank you so much t!


----------



## terite

fashion5509 said:


> Thank you!  Is there a specific name/style for the coat?  The price point seemed reasonable compared to others on Posh and it seems to be in relatively good condition for vintage so I was worried!


I don't know the name of that coat - sorry - does anyone else out there know? 
t


----------



## terite

Blabbyblah said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this? Thank you in advance for the help and sorry if i did this wrong!
> 
> Came with tags still attached but no box or packaging
> 
> Item name: Burberry trench coat (Sandringham)
> Item number: N/A
> Seller: Jomashop
> Link: https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-o...kJih2TUR60DO8cLwT0p3vaGfk6hw-lVBoCFhwQAvD_BwE
> 
> Images:



Can you send clear/closer and lying flat - photos of the content tags all pages, and the neck labels
t


----------



## terite

TarlanR said:


> Thank you so much t!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Whitehoney

Hi I’ve read the rules and I think this is how I’m supposed to do this if not Apologies and 
	

		
			
		

		
	










I’m looking at buying this quilted jacket but not sure if it’s authentic I’ve asked the seller and they say it is but I’m a little unsure as the colour is trench on the label.


----------



## Franz69

I just received this Burberry Checked Wool and Silk-blend Scarf from Jomashop and would like to get it authenticated. Thank you so much!


----------



## giligy

*Item name:* Burberry Trench Coat (exact model and date unknown)
*Seller*: @phebeshen1028 on Poshmark
*Item link: *


			https://posh.mk/tKzNpKUAhab
		

*Photos*: see below!! I posted in “Identify this Burberry” first in hopes of getting the name/season/etc of the coat.




giligy said:


> Anyone know which trench (line, length, season) this is? Just bought it. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4866176
> 
> View attachment 4866177
> 
> View attachment 4866178
> 
> View attachment 4866179


----------



## terite

Whitehoney said:


> Hi I’ve read the rules and I think this is how I’m supposed to do this if not Apologies and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866445
> View attachment 4866446
> View attachment 4866447
> View attachment 4866452
> View attachment 4866453
> View attachment 4866454
> View attachment 4866450
> 
> 
> I’m looking at buying this quilted jacket but not sure if it’s authentic I’ve asked the seller and they say it is but I’m a little unsure as the colour is trench on the label.


I need to see that content tag that is sewn on the side - close up - and the other tags besides it, the button bag
t


----------



## terite

Franz69 said:


> I just received this Burberry Checked Wool and Silk-blend Scarf from Jomashop and would like to get it authenticated. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 4866482
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866483
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866484
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866487
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866493
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866494
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866495


Need to see the sewn on fabric tags, all pages - take close up and straight on.
t


----------



## terite

giligy said:


> *Item name:* Burberry Trench Coat (exact model and date unknown)
> *Seller*: @phebeshen1028 on Poshmark
> *Item link: *
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/tKzNpKUAhab
> 
> 
> *Photos*: see below!! I posted in “Identify this Burberry” first in hopes of getting the name/season/etc of the coat.


Need to see the content tags - all pages, close up, the coat lying open and a button.
t


----------



## Blabbyblah

terite said:


> Can you send clear/closer and lying flat - photos of the content tags all pages, and the neck labels
> t



Sure. Full album:


And attached pics of the tags here if you don't want to scroll.


----------



## giligy

terite said:


> Need to see the content tags - all pages, close up, the coat lying open and a button.
> t



Okay, thanks @terite ! I'll take those photos and come back with them when the coat is in hand. It's currently en route to me right now; I wanted to snag it first whether or not it was real and then deal with authenticity later.


----------



## Katiewhit

Hi there
Please could you be so kind as to authenticate this bag
Burberry Bridle Crossbody
CFPLI1236


----------



## terite

Blabbyblah said:


> Sure. Full album:
> 
> 
> And attached pics of the tags here if you don't want to scroll.
> 
> View attachment 4867135
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867136
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867137
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867139
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867146
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867147
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867148



Please send the content tag photos - all pages (the fabric tags sewn into a side seam showing fabric content etc.)
t


----------



## terite

giligy said:


> Okay, thanks @terite ! I'll take those photos and come back with them when the coat is in hand. It's currently en route to me right now; I wanted to snag it first whether or not it was real and then deal with authenticity later.


Ok, sounds good.
t


----------



## terite

Katiewhit said:


> Hi there
> Please could you be so kind as to authenticate this bag
> Burberry Bridle Crossbody
> CFPLI1236
> 
> View attachment 4867594
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867595
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867596
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867597
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867598
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867599
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867600
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867601


Are there any fabric tags in the pocket? Please send a closer photo of the Burberry stamp on the front and the Burberry stamp inside.
t


----------



## crockettjones888

Hi there. If you could cast an eye on this that would be great. thanks !


----------



## Blabbyblah

terite said:


> Please send the content tag photos - all pages (the fabric tags sewn into a side seam showing fabric content etc.)
> t



Are these the right tags? They were in the album too.


----------



## terite

crockettjones888 said:


> Hi there. If you could cast an eye on this that would be great. thanks !
> View attachment 4867973
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867974


Would need to see a clear/close photo of the label, a clear shot of the fringe.
t


----------



## terite

Blabbyblah said:


> Are these the right tags? They were in the album too.
> 
> View attachment 4867967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867969
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867970
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867972


As long as in real life the content tags are clear/not blurry - looks good
t


----------



## Blabbyblah

terite said:


> As long as in real life the content tags are clear/not blurry - looks good
> t



Thank you very much!
I apologize for the pictures, the focus on my phone is not good with small lettering.
But yes, it's sharper in real life.


----------



## terite

Blabbyblah said:


> Thank you very much!
> I apologize for the pictures, the focus on my phone is not good with small lettering.
> But yes, it's sharper in real life.


Ok, great!
t


----------



## giligy

terite said:


> Need to see the content tags - all pages, close up, the coat lying open and a button.
> t





giligy said:


> *Item name:* Burberry Trench Coat (exact model and date unknown)
> *Seller*: @phebeshen1028 on Poshmark
> *Item link: *
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/tKzNpKUAhab
> 
> 
> *Photos*: see below!! I posted in “Identify this Burberry” first in hopes of getting the name/season/etc of the coat.



All tags, coat lying open, and button!


----------



## terite

giligy said:


> All tags, coat lying open, and button!
> 
> View attachment 4869026
> View attachment 4869027
> View attachment 4869028
> View attachment 4869029
> View attachment 4869030
> View attachment 4869031
> View attachment 4869032


Authentic
t


----------



## B3lisario

Good morning, I´ve just discover this froum and it looks great, I´ll like to authenticate this Burberry trench coat, I´ve doubts because of the colour of the bottons so dark

Item Name:  The Chelsea Large Trench Coat
Item Number:
Seller ID: Laura
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://es.vestiairecollective.com/...igos-burberry-de-algodon-beige-10019389.shtml


----------



## terite

B3lisario said:


> Good morning, I´ve just discover this froum and it looks great, I´ll like to authenticate this Burberry trench coat, I´ve doubts because of the colour of the bottons so dark
> 
> Item Name:  The Chelsea Large Trench Coat
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Laura
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://es.vestiairecollective.com/...igos-burberry-de-algodon-beige-10019389.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4869664
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869665
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869666
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869667
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869668
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869669


Authentic
t


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends,
I was offered this burberry bag via private Facebook group. I dont see any tags inside. Seller said there is supposed to be a mini pouch with it. Is this purse a promo item or a “proper” bag? Thank You Friends
For your time and stay safe!


----------



## lynnielynnie

hello everyone, I would really appreciate some expertise on this Burberry bikini? Thank you in advance everyone. 








						BURBERRY Medium Classic Bikini seen on Kardarshian
					

Shop parisluxuries's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. BURBERRY Classic Bikini seen on Kardashians Color: classic Burberry pattern and classic color, pictures show minor differences in color due to lighting but this is the classic...




					poshmark.com
				



here is another version of it with same tags








						Burberry Bikini
					

Shop v_nasaxv's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Burberry  Size Medium Light purple   Questions? Leave a comment below!




					poshmark.com


----------



## terite

lynnielynnie said:


> hello everyone, I would really appreciate some expertise on this Burberry bikini? Thank you in advance everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURBERRY Medium Classic Bikini seen on Kardarshian
> 
> 
> Shop parisluxuries's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. BURBERRY Classic Bikini seen on Kardashians Color: classic Burberry pattern and classic color, pictures show minor differences in color due to lighting but this is the classic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is another version of it with same tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Bikini
> 
> 
> Shop v_nasaxv's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Burberry  Size Medium Light purple   Questions? Leave a comment below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870454
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870455
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870456
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870457
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870458
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870459
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870461
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870463


This one is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I was offered this burberry bag via private Facebook group. I dont see any tags inside. Seller said there is supposed to be a mini pouch with it. Is this purse a promo item or a “proper” bag? Thank You Friends
> For your time and stay safe!
> 
> View attachment 4870401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870403


I can't tell - need clear/close photos of all the details on the bag - see post one.
t


----------



## vintagedutch

Hello everyone,

I recently got a second hand trench and am questioning the authenticity of the coat.
Is this authentic?












Thank you!


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
Burberry Haymarket Gladestone Bag with Serial No. ITPELIL146SANT. It also has a label no: 3870759 / 63R. (The labels are really faded and unkempt, I pray you could still use them)

Many Thx.


----------



## Jay12345

Can you please help authenticate this scarf for me? Also, do you know how old it is? Thank you in advance  







Item Name: BURBERRY Scarf Nova Check Cashmere
Link: N/A picked up from a charity store
Photos: please see attached


----------



## terite

vintagedutch said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I recently got a second hand trench and am questioning the authenticity of the coat.
> Is this authentic?
> 
> View attachment 4870833
> 
> View attachment 4870834
> 
> View attachment 4870837
> 
> View attachment 4870838
> 
> View attachment 4870840
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Send close photos of all pages of the content tag and the neck label
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> Burberry Haymarket Gladestone Bag with Serial No. ITPELIL146SANT. It also has a label no: 3870759 / 63R. (The labels are really faded and unkempt, I pray you could still use them)
> 
> Many Thx.
> 
> View attachment 4871154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871155
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871159
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871165
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871168
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871169
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871170


I think it is an authentic bag
t


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Can you please help authenticate this scarf for me? Also, do you know how old it is? Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 4871231
> View attachment 4871232
> View attachment 4871233
> View attachment 4871234
> 
> 
> Item Name: BURBERRY Scarf Nova Check Cashmere
> Link: N/A picked up from a charity store
> Photos: please see attached


Where is the label sewn on? Do you think it is cashmere?
t


----------



## vintagedutch

terite said:


> Send close photos of all pages of the content tag and the neck label
> t



Here is more photos as requested!

There is only 1 "piece" of tag in the lining




this is in the left pocket




This is the neck:







Thank you so much for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## terite

vintagedutch said:


> Here is more photos as requested!
> 
> There is only 1 "piece" of tag in the lining
> View attachment 4871360
> 
> View attachment 4871366
> 
> this is in the left pocket
> View attachment 4871368
> 
> View attachment 4871382
> 
> This is the neck:
> View attachment 4871390
> 
> View attachment 4871391
> 
> View attachment 4871392
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, much appreciated!


Everything looks good.
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> I think it is an authentic bag
> t


Many thx T, really appreciate!


----------



## vintagedutch

terite said:


> Everything looks good.
> t


oh what a relief, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Jay12345

terite said:


> Where is the label sewn on? Do you think it is cashmere?
> t



Hi T,
I have attached picture to show where label is sewn on. I am not sure if it is cashmere.




Thanks
Jay


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Many thx T, really appreciate!


you are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

vintagedutch said:


> oh what a relief, thanks so much for your help!


you are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Hi T,
> I have attached picture to show where label is sewn on. I am not sure if it is cashmere.
> 
> View attachment 4871892
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Jay


Tag looks good but it is in the wrong place. Can't say for certain - if it is cashmere, then that's good news.
t


----------



## ladynim

Hello!

I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this jacket for me. I bought it today it’s not shipped yet, but I am not sure. Thank you!

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Quilted Jacket
Link (if available):








						Mont Modelleri ve Fiyatları & İkinci el Mont
					

Kaliteli, ucuz, orijinal ve dünyaca ünlü Mont modelleri en uygun fiyatlarla Dolap.com'da. %60 indirimli Mont markaları Dolap.com'da.




					dolap.com
				



Photos: attached


Thank you!


----------



## terite

ladynim said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this jacket for me. I bought it today it’s not shipped yet, but I am not sure. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Quilted Jacket
> Link (if available):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mont Modelleri ve Fiyatları & İkinci el Mont
> 
> 
> Kaliteli, ucuz, orijinal ve dünyaca ünlü Mont modelleri en uygun fiyatlarla Dolap.com'da. %60 indirimli Mont markaları Dolap.com'da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dolap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos: attached
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4873940
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873941
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873942
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873943
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873946
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873954


It is a good thing you checked.
It is a fake one.
t


----------



## euphanic

Hi,
Can you please help authenticate this Burberry Cashmere Scarf please? I believe it is from 2016
Thank you!


----------



## terite

euphanic said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help authenticate this Burberry Cashmere Scarf please? I believe it is from 2016
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4875771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875774


Send clearer closer photos of all four pages of the content tag, a closer photo of the label, a photo of the entire scarf laid out
t


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
I think it is a Burberry Buckled Saddle Bag; it has a serial:  CNPANSIM1PAN, behind the MADE IN CHINA tag.
I am very much concerned because it doesn't have a check lining especially, which seems different from all the others I have seen.

Many Thx.


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
Burberry Blue Label bag with code: 01110-81.

Many Thx.


----------



## Jay12345

terite said:


> Tag looks good but it is in the wrong place. Can't say for certain - if it is cashmere, then that's good news.
> t


Thank you for getting back to me, much appreciated


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> I think it is a Burberry Buckled Saddle Bag; it has a serial:  CNPANSIM1PAN, behind the MADE IN CHINA tag.
> I am very much concerned because it doesn't have a check lining especially, which seems different from all the others I have seen.
> 
> Many Thx.
> 
> View attachment 4876396
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876402
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876404
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876405
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876406
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876407
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876414


The content tag says the exterior is vinyl - is that true? Is it vinyl?
Also the content tag says CNPANSIN1PAN, and the leather tag says CNPANSIM1PAN - one letter difference -
Is there any embossing on the metal straps?
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> Burberry Blue Label bag with code: 01110-81.
> 
> Many Thx.
> 
> View attachment 4876501
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876502
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876506
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876508
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876510
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876516
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876521
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876523
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876527


Authentic blue label
t


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Thank you for getting back to me, much appreciated


You are welcome.
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> Authentic blue label
> t


Thank you T! really appreciate your Kindness!


----------



## gospelfred

gospelfred said:


> #15,167
> 
> 
> terite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The content tag says the exterior is vinyl - is that true? Is it vinyl? - I am not too good with materials....but It definitely feels like a solid rubber/plastic material (synthetic), and the flap feels heavier like a vehicle tire (I have captured some part I observed scratched)
> 
> Also, the content tag says CNPANSIN1PAN, and the leather tag says CNPANSIM1PAN - one letter difference - Yes that is true
> 
> Is there any embossing on the metal straps? - No, very plain, the metals are solid and the ring that the locker rests on is not separate from the hook... molded together kind-of. The Zipper is etched YKK.
> 
> I also noticed that the inside of the flap seems flaking.
> 
> Many thanks T.
Click to expand...


----------



## gospelfred

#15,167 
#15,174



terite said:


> The content tag says the exterior is vinyl - is that true? Is it vinyl?
> *Also, the content tag says CNPANSIN1PAN, and the leather tag says CNPANSIM1PAN - one letter difference -*
> Is there any embossing on the metal straps?
> t



Something I noticed checking on other bags is that...most of the tags come with the "M" (CNPANSIM1PAN)- most likely the Designer ID as I have seen other different ones.... and almost all the labels come with the "N" (CNPANSIN1PAN) - possibly a Plant/Group/Batch ID. 
I think they are meant to be different.

Many thx T.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Thank you T! really appreciate your Kindness!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Mickeyscloset

Can you please help me authenticate this scarf? It was imported from Japan as per seller.


----------



## terite

Can you please help me authenticate this scarf? It was imported from Japan as per seller.
Why does she say it is imported from Japan? I wonder - it says Made in England. These tags have been faked really well. Yours looks ok - IS IT wool - it should be a nice thick wool - - it comes down to the fabric - vintage scarf.
t[/QUOTE]


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> #15,167
> #15,174
> 
> 
> 
> Something I noticed checking on other bags is that...most of the tags come with the "M" (CNPANSIM1PAN)- most likely the Designer ID as I have seen other different ones.... and almost all the labels come with the "N" (CNPANSIN1PAN) - possibly a Plant/Group/Batch ID.
> I think they are meant to be different.
> 
> Many thx T.
> 
> View attachment 4877796
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877797
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877799


I am sortof stumped by the content - the marks on the trim don't look like it is leather - supposed to have a leather trim. Could you send a better photo of the inside Burberry stamp = that also looks odd in your photo.
t


----------



## Mickeyscloset

terite said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this scarf? It was imported from Japan as per seller.
> Why does she say it is imported from Japan? I wonder - it says Made in England. These tags have been faked really well. Yours looks ok - IS IT wool - it should be a nice thick wool - - it comes down to the fabric - vintage scarf.
> t


[/QUOTE]


terite said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this scarf? It was imported from Japan as per seller.
> Why does she say it is imported from Japan? I wonder - it says Made in England. These tags have been faked really well. Yours looks ok - IS IT wool - it should be a nice thick wool - - it comes down to the fabric - vintage scarf.
> t


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply! I bought it from a lady that owns a luxury shop here in Canada. She gets all of her goods from Japan apparently (she must have a connection there).  It is definitely wool!


----------



## Mickeyscloset

Please help me authenticate this Burberry wallet, recently purchased from Poshmark. Thank you!









						Authentic Burberry wallet
					

Shop janiceb999's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Pre-loved good condition!  Has some rubbing/cracks on the piping of the wallet and there is also a small dot as pictured.  These things cannot be noticed from afar.  Still has lots of...




					poshmark.ca


----------



## gospelfred

#15,167
#15,170                                    
#15,174
#15,175                                     


terite said:


> I am sortof stumped by the content - the marks on the trim don't look like it is leather - supposed to have a leather trim. Could you send a better photo of the inside Burberry stamp = that also looks odd in your photo.
> t



The black Stamp in the black background is really difficult to capture; I took quite several pictures just in case some might be useful.

Many Thx T for all your support.


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
This is a Burberry Supernova Bag; it has a code behind the "MADE IN ITALY" tag: T-05-61.
I am very concerned especially around the "MADE IN ITALY" tag....which has at the back another "MADE IN ITALY" and below it the code "T-05-61". - Doesn't seem familiar to me.

Many Thx.


----------



## Mickeyscloset

Mickeyscloset said:


> Please help me authenticate this Burberry wallet, recently purchased from Poshmark. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Burberry wallet
> 
> 
> Shop janiceb999's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Pre-loved good condition!  Has some rubbing/cracks on the piping of the wallet and there is also a small dot as pictured.  These things cannot be noticed from afar.  Still has lots of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.ca


 
Sorry my post was missing some information.  

Item Name: Authentic Burberry Wallet
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: janiceb999
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Authentic-Burberry-wallet-5f2d92edcb692c41f413fc0d


----------



## JoAnCa

Hi!
Would really appreciate help with authenticating this Burberry belt bag that I'm considering making an offer on. 
According to the seller the bag is never used and was given as a gift and thus lacking a receipt. 
"Burberry The Belt 4078576 ACBGX col 100 black"
Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> This is a Burberry Supernova Bag; it has a code behind the "MADE IN ITALY" tag: T-05-61.
> I am very concerned especially around the "MADE IN ITALY" tag....which has at the back another "MADE IN ITALY" and below it the code "T-05-61". - Doesn't seem familiar to me.
> 
> Many Thx.
> 
> View attachment 4879718
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879719
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879720
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879722
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879726
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879729


This is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Please help me authenticate this Burberry wallet, recently purchased from Poshmark. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Burberry wallet
> 
> 
> Shop janiceb999's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Pre-loved good condition!  Has some rubbing/cracks on the piping of the wallet and there is also a small dot as pictured.  These things cannot be noticed from afar.  Still has lots of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.ca


Need to see the Made in tag, serial number, Burberry stamp straight on.
t


----------



## terite

JoAnCa said:


> Hi!
> Would really appreciate help with authenticating this Burberry belt bag that I'm considering making an offer on.
> According to the seller the bag is never used and was given as a gift and thus lacking a receipt.
> "Burberry The Belt 4078576 ACBGX col 100 black"
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4880209
> View attachment 4880210
> View attachment 4880212
> View attachment 4880213
> View attachment 4880214
> View attachment 4880215
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880217


Need to see the content tags (maybe in a pocket), the stamp close up, embossed hardware.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> #15,167
> #15,170
> #15,174
> #15,175
> 
> 
> The black Stamp in the black background is really difficult to capture; I took quite several pictures just in case some might be useful.
> 
> Many Thx T for all your support.


There is nothing to really convince me that it is a Burberry bag. 
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> There is nothing to really convince me that it is a Burberry bag.
> t


I also don't feel good about it and cant cope with the confusion...I will send it back. Many thx T.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get these sunglasses authenticated? Please let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you!!


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> This is a fake one.
> t


I am not surprised. Many thanks for helping out, really appreciate!


----------



## Jay12345

Item Name: Burberry Check Cashmere Scarf Classic 
Link: N/A
Photos: please see attached.

Can you please help authenticate this scarf for me? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
This is a Burberry Prorsum Flower Embellished PVC Clutch; with MADE IN CHINA tag and back code: CNQINCHOQIN. It also has a label code: CNPANSIN1PAN 39286101/61B.

Many Thanks.


----------



## B3lisario

Hello!

I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this coat for me. It has just arrived today. Thank you!

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Trench coat The Chelsea long


----------



## Mickeyscloset

terite said:


> Need to see the Made in tag, serial number, Burberry stamp straight on.
> t



Thank you Terite! I have received the item and took some photos of my own. There is no serial number on the wallet. 

Item Name: Authentic Burberry Wallet
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: janiceb999
Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Authentic-Burberry-wallet-5f2d92edcb692c41f413fc0d


----------



## Leslies90

Hello I was wondering if someone could tell me is it normal for the silver Burberry logo that is printed to the front of a barrel bag to fade after some wear? The stitching is stitched to perfection the inside print is still in perfect condition however the outside logo print the corners of the B is faded a bit


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get these sunglasses authenticated? Please let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4882090
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882092
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882093
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882094
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882095
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882101


These look good
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> I am not surprised. Many thanks for helping out, really appreciate!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Item Name: Burberry Check Cashmere Scarf Classic
> Link: N/A
> Photos: please see attached.
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this scarf for me? Thank you so much in advance
> 
> View attachment 4882106
> View attachment 4882107
> View attachment 4882108
> View attachment 4882109
> View attachment 4882110
> View attachment 4882111
> View attachment 4882112
> View attachment 4882113


Send clear/close photos of all the tags and labels - right side up - all pages.
t


----------



## k5ml3k

terite said:


> These look good
> t



Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

B3lisario said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this coat for me. It has just arrived today. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Trench coat The Chelsea long
> 
> View attachment 4882632
> View attachment 4882633
> View attachment 4882634
> View attachment 4882635
> View attachment 4882636
> View attachment 4882637
> View attachment 4882638
> View attachment 4882639
> View attachment 4882640
> View attachment 4882641
> View attachment 4882642


The tags look good - send photos of the coat.
t


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Thank you Terite! I have received the item and took some photos of my own. There is no serial number on the wallet.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Burberry Wallet
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: janiceb999
> Link: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Authentic-Burberry-wallet-5f2d92edcb692c41f413fc0d
> 
> View attachment 4883017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883018
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883019
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883022
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883024
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883025


This looks good - serial number might be in one of the card slots
t


----------



## terite

Leslies90 said:


> Hello I was wondering if someone could tell me is it normal for the silver Burberry logo that is printed to the front of a barrel bag to fade after some wear? The stitching is stitched to perfection the inside print is still in perfect condition however the outside logo print the corners of the B is faded a bit


Everything shows wear eventually - send a photo.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> This is a Burberry Prorsum Flower Embellished PVC Clutch; with MADE IN CHINA tag and back code: CNQINCHOQIN. It also has a label code: CNPANSIN1PAN 39286101/61B.
> 
> Many Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4882162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882165
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882168
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882169
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882170
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882171
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882173


That white leather tag looks wrong to me. Also the content tags don't seem right for that bag.
t


----------



## Mickeyscloset

terite said:


> This looks good - serial number might be in one of the card slots
> t


 
Thank you! Appreciate you taking the time to do this


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Thank you! Appreciate you taking the time to do this


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Blabbyblah

Hi! I have a vintage Burberry scarf, do you mind taking a look? Thank you ❤️


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> That white leather tag looks wrong to me. Also the content tags don't seem right for that bag.
> t


Many thanks T, really appreciate your kindness!


----------



## Blabbyblah

I also have another vintage scarf, cashmere. Sorry, I don't have any receipts / info on purchase. Thank you for your help!


----------



## B3lisario

terite said:


> The tags look good - send photos of the coat.
> t




Thank you very much


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Many thanks T, really appreciate your kindness!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

B3lisario said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 4884438
> View attachment 4884440


looks good
t


----------



## terite

Blabbyblah said:


> I also have another vintage scarf, cashmere. Sorry, I don't have any receipts / info on purchase. Thank you for your help!



this looks ok
t


----------



## terite

Blabbyblah said:


> Hi! I have a vintage Burberry scarf, do you mind taking a look? Thank you ❤
> 
> View attachment 4883783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883784
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883787
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883790


Is the tag blue or black? Should be blue. Why not send in a photo of the two tags side by side.
t


----------



## Blabbyblah

terite said:


> Is the tag blue or black? Should be blue. Why not send in a photo of the two tags side by side.
> t



They are both navy blue. Sorry for bad lighting.

The text on the lambswool is a bit whiter than the cashmere but I'm not sure if that is deliberate coloration or one just being older.


----------



## Camicam

Hi, 
I found this piece at thrift store (by far my best find to date) I reached out to customer support at Burberry and asked if they could help give me more information. 

Unfortunately she couldn’t give me much without the receipt. BUT she was sweet enough to tell me it was from a collection from the last 5-10 years.

 I was wondering if anyone else could give me some more information on it? I noticed that the front pockets don’t match. One has a flap and the other does not. I don’t know if that would be a bit of helpful information or not.

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## terite

Blabbyblah said:


> They are both navy blue. Sorry for bad lighting.
> 
> The text on the lambswool is a bit whiter than the cashmere but I'm not sure if that is deliberate coloration or one just being older.


both look good
t


----------



## terite

Camicam said:


> Hi,
> I found this piece at thrift store (by far my best find to date) I reached out to customer support at Burberry and asked if they could help give me more information.
> 
> Unfortunately she couldn’t give me much without the receipt. BUT she was sweet enough to tell me it was from a collection from the last 5-10 years.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else could give me some more information on it? I noticed that the front pockets don’t match. One has a flap and the other does not. I don’t know if that would be a bit of helpful information or not.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!


Looks good
t


----------



## Jay12345

terite said:


> Send clear/close photos of all the tags and labels - right side up - all pages.
> t



Hi T, pls see additional pictures...thank you in advance!


----------



## Sora1311

Hello. Would anyone be able to tell if this is a real Burberry coat? I am asking because the inner care tag is missing. (I have two other Burberry coats and they both have an inner tag). And, the coat also has double storm flaps. The pattern in the coat isn't perfect. One button is missing. All of the buttons have Burberry written on them in a cursive font.


----------



## gospelfred

Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
It is a Burberry Beat Check Nylon Crossbody; MADE IN ITALY with serial: ITTIVGRO58CAL
It looks really good! Many thanks.


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
It is a Burberry Shimmer Check Degrade Bag; MADE IN CHINA with serial: CNQINCHOQIN. There are no labels in the inside pocket.
Many thanks.


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends, are you able to authenticate this vintage Burberry pouch. No tags inside or serial number , not sure how old it is
Seller: Maamz 
Poshmark


			https://posh.mk/uAimmIECQab
		

Link has lots of pics, here are some additional


----------



## terite

Sora1311 said:


> Hello. Would anyone be able to tell if this is a real Burberry coat? I am asking because the inner care tag is missing. (I have two other Burberry coats and they both have an inner tag). And, the coat also has double storm flaps. The pattern in the coat isn't perfect. One button is missing. All of the buttons have Burberry written on them in a cursive font.


Can you send more photos - all labels/tags/button
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> It is a Burberry Shimmer Check Degrade Bag; MADE IN CHINA with serial: CNQINCHOQIN. There are no labels in the inside pocket.
> Many thanks.


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends, are you able to authenticate this vintage Burberry pouch. No tags inside or serial number , not sure how old it is
> Seller: Maamz
> Poshmark
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/uAimmIECQab
> 
> 
> Link has lots of pics, here are some additional


No red flags - not sure what it is - but the stamp looks good.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> It is a Burberry Beat Check Nylon Crossbody; MADE IN ITALY with serial: ITTIVGRO58CAL
> It looks really good! Many thanks.


looks good
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Many thanks, really appreciate your kindness.


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Hi T, pls see additional pictures...thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886575
> View attachment 4886576
> View attachment 4886577
> View attachment 4886578
> View attachment 4886579
> View attachment 4886580
> View attachment 4886581
> View attachment 4886582
> View attachment 4886583
> View attachment 4886584
> View attachment 4886585
> 
> The tags and labels look good.
> Is it cashmere?
> t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Many thanks, really appreciate your kindness.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

No obvious issues
t


----------



## Jay12345

Thanks T  silly question but how do I know if it’s cashmere? What do I need to look for? Are tags all in the right places, is stitching behind tag suppose to be there? Anything I need to look for?

Thank you once again, much appreciated


----------



## Jay12345

Thanks T   silly question but how do I know if it’s cashmere? What do I need to look for? Are tags all in the right places, is stitching behind tag suppose to be there? Anything I need to look for?

Thank you once again, much appreciated


terite said:


> Send clear/close photos of all the tags and labels - right side up - all pages.
> t


----------



## ghecute

Great day! Pls help me authenticate my polo shirts thru these logos. Bought 4 polo online, preloved. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Deleted member 728085

Hi,
Can you please help me with this!?
I bough a trench second hand and it’s supposed to be 100% original (of course), although a receipt did not exist.
On the first glance the coat looks good but at home I looked at some details which make me doubt.
For example: the lining of the arms is made out of really cheap polyester. The lining of the pockets is just canvas/cotton and feels rough. The label inside the pocket looks strange. The tag inside the coat is on the right side not on the left (I believe 99% of jackets have it on the left side). Inside the pockets, you can clearly see material cut offs (see detail pic) and they are just not sawn nicely.
Is there any expert in this forum who can give me some advice? I just don’t know how to proceed, if I should report this person as selling fakes is illegal? And I don’t want to resell a fake coat myself! Thank you!!


----------



## ghecute

Great day! Pls help me authenticate these burberry that my friend selling to me. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## ghecute

ghecute said:


> advance.


Continuation....


----------



## ghecute

ghecute said:


> Continuation


Continuation...


----------



## themonogramgirl

Hello!

I hope everyone is good and safe 

I have a small dilemma here... I rushed to buy this Burberry handbag and unsure if its authentic. I can't seem to find this model anywhere online. Please see here all details:

Item Name: Burberry light blue shoulder bag
Item Number: S 04 2 Made in Italy
Seller ID: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-6067123.shtml
Link: *http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/burberry/blue-leather-burberry-handbag-11695294.shtml*

The part which makes me feel suspicious is the thin and flimsy lining with some loose threads around the seams. Also there is no branding on the handle hoops.

I would be really grateful if someone could have a look and help with some advice.

Have a lovely day!


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Thanks T  silly question but how do I know if it’s cashmere? What do I need to look for? Are tags all in the right places, is stitching behind tag suppose to be there? Anything I need to look for?
> 
> Thank you once again, much appreciated


Tags are in the right place and things look good. Cashmere is soft on the neck. Acrylic kindof squeeks when you squeeze it between your fingers - or it feels greasy - that is how I tell. My sweet Aunt taught me that. 
t


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Thanks T  silly question but how do I know if it’s cashmere? What do I need to look for? Are tags all in the right places, is stitching behind tag suppose to be there? Anything I need to look for?
> 
> Thank you once again, much appreciated


YOu are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

cathy1986 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help me with this!?
> I bough a trench second hand and it’s supposed to be 100% original (of course), although a receipt did not exist.
> On the first glance the coat looks good but at home I looked at some details which make me doubt.
> For example: the lining of the arms is made out of really cheap polyester. The lining of the pockets is just canvas/cotton and feels rough. The label inside the pocket looks strange. The tag inside the coat is on the right side not on the left (I believe 99% of jackets have it on the left side). Inside the pockets, you can clearly see material cut offs (see detail pic) and they are just not sawn nicely.
> Is there any expert in this forum who can give me some advice? I just don’t know how to proceed, if I should report this person as selling fakes is illegal? And I don’t want to resell a fake coat myself! Thank you!!


This trench would pre date the new - much more expensive/well made trenches that are sold today/made in the UK under just Burberry. Note the fabric is piling and the buttons are not like today. Would be several years old. But not fake. I agree - they are not as nice.
t
I would just like to say that Burberry has gone through so many changes. Some vintages are better than others. And the quality varied by the line - eg Burberry London/Golf/Children/Brit/Prorsum etc. whew


----------



## terite

ghecute said:


> Great day! Pls help me authenticate these burberry that my friend selling to me. Thank you so much in advance.


Too confusing for me - send me one at a time, and include clear / close photos of the tags at the neck and the content tags.
t 
Thanks for posting the four knights - we should keep a copy of those.


----------



## terite

ghecute said:


> Continuation....


This one is fake
t


----------



## terite

ghecute said:


> Continuation...


This one is fake
t


----------



## terite

themonogramgirl said:


> Hello!
> 
> I hope everyone is good and safe
> 
> I have a small dilemma here... I rushed to buy this Burberry handbag and unsure if its authentic. I can't seem to find this model anywhere online. Please see here all details:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry light blue shoulder bag
> Item Number: S 04 2 Made in Italy
> Seller ID: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-6067123.shtml
> Link: *http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/burberry/blue-leather-burberry-handbag-11695294.shtml*
> 
> The part which makes me feel suspicious is the thin and flimsy lining with some loose threads around the seams. Also there is no branding on the handle hoops.
> 
> I would be really grateful if someone could have a look and help with some advice.
> 
> Have a lovely day!
> 
> View attachment 4892016
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892018
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892019
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892020


Oh man - I had one of these - when I sold it the buyer returned it because the glue around the zipper was really obvious. Burberry is sometimes so challenging because there are bags that are just timeless and amazing and then there are bags that are just don't have the quality. These were nice and thick pebbled leather. Blue was in. It is genuine. 
t


----------



## themonogramgirl

terite said:


> Oh man - I had one of these - when I sold it the buyer returned it because the glue around the zipper was really obvious. Burberry is sometimes so challenging because there are bags that are just timeless and amazing and then there are bags that are just don't have the quality. These were nice and thick pebbled leather. Blue was in. It is genuine.
> t



omg you’re an angel! Thank you so much for the answer.

do you have any idea what year they were released and perhaps the model name? (Sorry if too many questions)

im lucky mine hasn’t for the glue issue, but on the other hand the small pockets’ clasps are stuck now, not sure how to open them haha. They might need Oiling


----------



## terite

themonogramgirl said:


> omg you’re an angel! Thank you so much for the answer.
> 
> do you have any idea what year they were released and perhaps the model name? (Sorry if too many questions)
> 
> im lucky mine hasn’t for the glue issue, but on the other hand the small pockets’ clasps are stuck now, not sure how to open them haha. They might need Oiling


I would say 2004 or so. The circular key part does not move but the bottom thing should pop the pockets open. The glue on mine turned orange-ish - It didn't really bother me, but the buyer thought this was a sign it was fake. The leather was great - feet were great - straps were great.


----------



## themonogramgirl

terite said:


> I would say 2004 or so. The circular key part does not move but the bottom thing should pop the pockets open. The glue on mine turned orange-ish - It didn't really bother me, but the buyer thought this was a sign it was fake. The leather was great - feet were great - straps were great.



its so interesting that happened and she returned for that reason. Atm people part-judge authenticity based on how the glue has aged i.e. pink dior monogrammed Saddle (Galliano).
Anyway, thanks for the help and info! 
have a great one x


----------



## themonogramgirl

Hello!

It would be great if someone could please help me authenticate this Burberry backpack. I find it odd it's Made in Turkey and also never seen this style online before.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Deleted member 728085

terite said:


> This trench would pre date the new - much more expensive/well made trenches that are sold today/made in the UK under just Burberry. Note the fabric is piling and the buttons are not like today. Would be several years old. But not fake. I agree - they are not as nice.
> t
> I would just like to say that Burberry has gone through so many changes. Some vintages are better than others. And the quality varied by the line - eg Burberry London/Golf/Children/Brit/Prorsum etc. whew



thanks - don’t you think it’s Strange that the tag inside the coat is on the left and not on the right side? What about thepocket lining? Thanks!!!


----------



## Nartnart

Picked this up and am stumped. Thinking it's most likely fake, but it's so pretty. I think I'm going to love it no matter what. It's 74X24 inches.


----------



## terite

themonogramgirl said:


> its so interesting that happened and she returned for that reason. Atm people part-judge authenticity based on how the glue has aged i.e. pink dior monogrammed Saddle (Galliano).
> Anyway, thanks for the help and info!
> have a great one x


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

themonogramgirl said:


> Hello!
> 
> It would be great if someone could please help me authenticate this Burberry backpack. I find it odd it's Made in Turkey and also never seen this style online before.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 4893415
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893417
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893418
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893419
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893422


Send clearer photos of the tags and stamps and a better shot of the interior.
t


----------



## terite

Nartnart said:


> Picked this up and am stumped. Thinking it's most likely fake, but it's so pretty. I think I'm going to love it no matter what. It's 74X24 inches.


It is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

cathy1986 said:


> thanks - don’t you think it’s Strange that the tag inside the coat is on the left and not on the right side? What about thepocket lining? Thanks!!!


I agree - not a great example. I mean ... why don't you return it and buy a newer one or a vintage one. 
t


----------



## Nartnart

terite said:


> It is a fake one.
> t


Thanks for quick reply.


----------



## terite

Nartnart said:


> Thanks for quick reply.


You are welcome. 
t


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.

It is a Burberry Haymarket Chester Boston Bag; MADE IN ITALY with serial: ITPELSON73CAMT (This number is too faint to read even physically pls). There is also a label no: ITTIVGRO58CAL 3460095 / 61R.

Many thanks.


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.

It is a Burberry Haymarket Canterbury Bag; MADE IN ITALY with label no: 3459913 / 60E.

Pls Note: There are no numbers behind the "MADE IN ITALY" tag.

Many thanks.


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.

It is a Burberry Light Blue Check Wallet; MADE IN ITALY.

Pls Note: There are no codes in the wallet (seems like a vintage)

Many thanks.


----------



## begarise

Hello!

Please if you can kindly assist check this bag I just purchased. It is a woolen crossbody bag, and it has neither code nor labels inside.
Looks vintage to me (The 'E' on the front metal stamp has removed). There is also no engraving on the strap metals.  Thank you for helping in advance.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> 
> It is a Burberry Haymarket Chester Boston Bag; MADE IN ITALY with serial: ITPELSON73CAMT (This number is too faint to read even physically pls). There is also a label no: ITTIVGRO58CAL 3460095 / 61R.
> 
> Many thanks.


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> 
> It is a Burberry Haymarket Canterbury Bag; MADE IN ITALY with label no: 3459913 / 60E.
> 
> Pls Note: There are no numbers behind the "MADE IN ITALY" tag.
> 
> Many thanks.


It is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> 
> It is a Burberry Light Blue Check Wallet; MADE IN ITALY.
> 
> Pls Note: There are no codes in the wallet (seems like a vintage)
> 
> Many thanks.


It is a genuine vintage one - what will you do with that?
t


----------



## terite

begarise said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please if you can kindly assist check this bag I just purchased. It is a woolen crossbody bag, and it has neither code nor labels inside.
> Looks vintage to me (The 'E' on the front metal stamp has removed). There is also no engraving on the strap metals.  Thank you for helping in advance.


zipper pulls and stamps look wrong - so does alignment/lining
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> It is a genuine vintage one - what will you do with that?
> t
> 
> Thanks T, trying to recondition if possible for bag matching...I dont seem to have that colour and it appears scarce.


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> It is a fake one.
> t


Thanks again, for helping out...really appreciate your kindness.


----------



## begarise

terite said:


> zipper pulls and stamps look wrong - so does alignment/lining
> t


Thank you very much Terite, I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## terite

begarise said:


> Thank you very much Terite, I appreciate your assistance.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

oh - search for pink nova check and search for blue nova check. I like them too.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> 
> It is a Burberry Light Blue Check Wallet; MADE IN ITALY.
> 
> Pls Note: There are no codes in the wallet (seems like a vintage)
> 
> Many thanks.


You can search for blue nova check - you might see a few - I like them too - they came in pink as well.
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> You can search for blue nova check - you might see a few - I like them too - they came in pink as well.
> t


Oh nice....you are so right, thx so much for helping out on this too. Really appreciate!


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Oh nice....you are so right, thx so much for helping out on this too. Really appreciate!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

Terite, could you please take a look at this Burberry bag? Looks good to me, but I'm no expert, really. Sorry about the photos not being the best. TIA!

Link: here


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
It is a Burberry Haymarket Men Messenger Bag - Vintage, I think; MADE IN CHINA with serial: CNQINCHOQIN. It also has a label number CNQINCHOQIN 3569127 / 61B.
Many thanks.


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
This is a Burberry Prorsum and it looks more like a Bowler Gladstone Bag - most likely a Vintage; It has "MADE IN ITALY" tag with no serial at the bag of the tag. It also has a label number CNQINCHOQIN 3722911 / 61B, and a "MADE IN CHINA" label.
Many thanks.


----------



## IntheOcean

IntheOcean said:


> Terite, could you please take a look at this Burberry bag? Looks good to me, but I'm no expert, really. Sorry about the photos not being the best. TIA!
> 
> Link: here
> View attachment 4896008
> View attachment 4896009
> View attachment 4896010
> View attachment 4896011
> View attachment 4896012
> View attachment 4896013


The color is light pink, almost beige.
Additional photos:









Thank you!


----------



## Jay12345

terite said:


> Tags are in the right place and things look good. Cashmere is soft on the neck. Acrylic kindof squeeks when you squeeze it between your fingers - or it feels greasy - that is how I tell. My sweet Aunt taught me that.
> t


Thank T, that’s very helpful


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Terite, could you please take a look at this Burberry bag? Looks good to me, but I'm no expert, really. Sorry about the photos not being the best. TIA!
> 
> Link: here
> View attachment 4896008
> View attachment 4896009
> View attachment 4896010
> View attachment 4896011
> View attachment 4896012
> View attachment 4896013


Send in a clear closer photo of that Burberry stamp and the back of that Made in tag, and that Burberry stamp on the front. Take the photos straight on and up close.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> It is a Burberry Haymarket Men Messenger Bag - Vintage, I think; MADE IN CHINA with serial: CNQINCHOQIN. It also has a label number CNQINCHOQIN 3569127 / 61B.
> Many thanks.


This does not look like a Burberry bag to me. Tags/stamps/look wrong to me.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> This is a Burberry Prorsum and it looks more like a Bowler Gladstone Bag - most likely a Vintage; It has "MADE IN ITALY" tag with no serial at the bag of the tag. It also has a label number CNQINCHOQIN 3722911 / 61B, and a "MADE IN CHINA" label.
> Many thanks.


That is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> The color is light pink, almost beige.
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 4897005
> View attachment 4897006
> View attachment 4897007
> View attachment 4897008
> View attachment 4897009
> View attachment 4897010
> View attachment 4897011
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Still need to see the two stamps up at least twice as close - so that I can see each letter.
t


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Thank T, that’s very helpful


You are welcome.
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> That is a fake one.
> t


Wow, I would have missed this, many thanks for your help T.


----------



## gospelfred

#15,278                                    


terite said:


> This does not look like a Burberry bag to me. Tags/stamps/look wrong to me.
> t


Hmm...another strange one, I deeply appreciate your help on this!
When I saw the one at pinterest, I felt maybe this is the real thing.


----------



## IntheOcean

IntheOcean said:


> The color is light pink, almost beige.
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 4897005
> View attachment 4897006
> View attachment 4897007
> View attachment 4897008
> View attachment 4897009
> View attachment 4897010
> View attachment 4897011
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Terite, here are the most closeup photos I could take with my camera. The leather on the label is really soft, so that could be why the letters are so hard to see. The code reads: either ITTREGRO44SCA or perhaps without the first letter I. I think I see it, but I'm not sure. Overall, the bag feels really nice, the fabric is thick and nice to the touch. The underside of the belt is also lined with check lining.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Wow, I would have missed this, many thanks for your help T.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> #15,278
> 
> Hmm...another strange one, I deeply appreciate your help on this!
> When I saw the one at pinterest, I felt maybe this is the real thing.



I would need to see a close/clear photo of the stamps on the inside - the Made in tags, all pages.
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Terite, here are the most closeup photos I could take with my camera. The leather on the label is really soft, so that could be why the letters are so hard to see. The code reads: either ITTREGRO44SCA or perhaps without the first letter I. I think I see it, but I'm not sure. Overall, the bag feels really nice, the fabric is thick and nice to the touch. The underside of the belt is also lined with check lining.
> 
> View attachment 4897786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897787
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897788


Those look good -the ones I want to see are the inside Burberry tag (with the knight) and the tag on the front of the bag.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Wow, I would have missed this, many thanks for your help T.


You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone - please let me know.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Those look good -the ones I want to see are the inside Burberry tag (with the knight) and the tag on the front of the bag.
> t


Sorry, I'll post the pictures sometime tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## gospelfred

#15,278                                   
#15,288                                      


terite said:


> I would need to see a close/clear photo of the stamps on the inside - the Made in tags, all pages.
> t



Please kindly find attached. I would try day-light shots tomorrow if these do not help. Many Thx T, for all your kindness.


----------



## IntheOcean

@terite hope these are large and crisp enough! TIA. Previous post #post-34151827


----------



## vsf95

Hi I’m new to this forum and I hope that I have followed the rules from the first post. I would be really grateful if you could please help me authenticate this burberry trench coat. This is my first coat it is a wool-cashmere blend and I purchased it from the real real and just wanted to ensure that the trench is authentic. I have uploaded the images of the coat. 

Item Name: Not Sure
Link - No link as I have purchased the coat
Seller : The RealReal

Thank you so much in advance for your help.


Belt Hardware



Image of Burberry coat from the Real Real



Buttons on the Inner portion of the coat



Image of the full coat



Tags



Tags



Inner Lining



Main Buttons on the coat



Material Tag



Material Tag



Size Tag



Sleeve Belt Hardware


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> @terite hope these are large and crisp enough! TIA. Previous post #post-34151827


Yes, this is what I need to see.
Authentic
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> #15,278
> #15,288
> 
> 
> Please kindly find attached. I would try day-light shots tomorrow if these do not help. Many Thx T, for all your kindness.


Still unable to see the Burberry tag straight on and clear - meanwhile - don't pay. If you take the photo from above, then the letters are distorted.
See post 15297 for the type of photos that are perfect.
t


----------



## terite

vsf95 said:


> Hi I’m new to this forum and I hope that I have followed the rules from the first post. I would be really grateful if you could please help me authenticate this burberry trench coat. This is my first coat it is a wool-cashmere blend and I purchased it from the real real and just wanted to ensure that the trench is authentic. I have uploaded the images of the coat.
> 
> Item Name: Not Sure
> Link - No link as I have purchased the coat
> Seller : The RealReal
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help.
> View attachment 4899216
> 
> Belt Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4899217
> 
> Image of Burberry coat from the Real Real
> 
> View attachment 4899218
> 
> Buttons on the Inner portion of the coat
> 
> View attachment 4899220
> 
> Image of the full coat
> 
> View attachment 4899221
> 
> Tags
> 
> View attachment 4899222
> 
> Tags
> 
> View attachment 4899223
> 
> Inner Lining
> 
> View attachment 4899224
> 
> Main Buttons on the coat
> 
> View attachment 4899225
> 
> Material Tag
> 
> View attachment 4899226
> 
> Material Tag
> 
> View attachment 4899228
> 
> Size Tag
> 
> View attachment 4899229
> 
> Sleeve Belt Hardware


Send a photo of the content tag that says "Burberry" at the top - pull down the tag so it shows everything - photograph it flat/straight on.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Yes, this is what I need to see.
> Authentic
> t


Thank you so much, Terite!


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you so much, Terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## gospelfred

#15,278                                
#15,288 
#15,296



terite said:


> Still unable to see the Burberry tag straight on and clear - meanwhile - don't pay. If you take the photo from above, then the letters are distorted.
> See post 15297 for the type of photos that are perfect.
> t


Thanks T, pls above acknowledged. Please find attached some more pictures, the stamp does not seem deeply embossed. Even though I like this because it seems rare and nice, it is so expensive I will try to be certain - I am not paying now, and would let go if this feels doubtful. Many Thx T.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> #15,278
> #15,288
> #15,296
> 
> 
> Thanks T, pls above acknowledged. Please find attached some more pictures, the stamp does not seem deeply embossed. Even though I like this because it seems rare and nice, it is so expensive I will try to be certain - I am not paying now, and would let go if this feels doubtful. Many Thx T.


Stamp looks wrong, content tags look wrong.
Origin on that should be Italy not China.
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> Stamp looks wrong, content tags look wrong.
> Origin on that should be Italy not China.
> t


Really Appreciate T, I would just send it back. Many thx for your kindness always.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Really Appreciate T, I would just send it back. Many thx for your kindness always.


You are welcome
t


----------



## vsf95

terite said:


> Send a photo of the content tag that says "Burberry" at the top - pull down the tag so it shows everything - photograph it flat/straight on.
> t



Thank you so much for replying back. I have attached the photos of the content tag. I hope that these pictures of the content tag are clearer. 



Front of the content tag




Back of the content tag


----------



## terite

vsf95 said:


> Thank you so much for replying back. I have attached the photos of the content tag. I hope that these pictures of the content tag are clearer.
> 
> View attachment 4899937
> 
> Front of the content tag
> View attachment 4899938
> 
> View attachment 4899940
> 
> Back of the content tag


These look good. 
Genuine
t


----------



## PuruBurb

Hello

I would like to ask for some help to authenticate below trench coat. Unfortunately I don't know what kind of trench coat it is.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eef73

Can somebody help me with this jacket, i bought it online, but can't find a similar one on internet i ty


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
This looks more like a Vintage Haymarket Business Bag, with No code and no labels.
Many thanks.


----------



## terite

PuruBurb said:


> Hello
> 
> I would like to ask for some help to authenticate below trench coat. Unfortunately I don't know what kind of trench coat it is.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4900371
> View attachment 4900372
> View attachment 4900373
> View attachment 4900374
> View attachment 4900375
> View attachment 4900376


Where did you find that? I have not seen one of those - (in that color) looks good to me. Vintage.
t


----------



## terite

Eef73 said:


> Can somebody help me with this jacket, i bought it online, but can't find a similar one on internet i ty


It is a fake one - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please.
> This looks more like a Vintage Haymarket Business Bag, with No code and no labels.
> Many thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4901060
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901061
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901062
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901063
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901068
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901069
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901070
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901071
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901072


Stamps, lettering, lining etc. look wrong. Not authentic
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> Stamps, lettering, lining etc. look wrong. Not authentic
> t


Thanks so much T, really appreciate your help on these.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Thanks so much T, really appreciate your help on these.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## vsf95

terite said:


> These look good.
> Genuine
> t



Thank you so much Terite. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## terite

vsf95 said:


> Thank you so much Terite. Really appreciate your help.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## lilzo

Hi T, I recently thrifted this Burberry diamond quilted jacket, please help me authenticate it:


----------



## terite

lilzo said:


> Hi T, I recently thrifted this Burberry diamond quilted jacket, please help me authenticate it:


Need to see all four pages of the Burberry content tag, Burberry label close up and a button
t


----------



## lilzo

terite said:


> Need to see all four pages of the Burberry content tag, Burberry label close up and a button
> t


Thank you it’s at the dry cleaners, I’ll update on Saturday when I get it back xx


----------



## BowieFan1971

Was told I should send this in. Just purchased it from a Japanese reseller I have done business with before. It is a Blue Label.


----------



## Mickeyscloset

Hello .  It would be greatly appreciated if you could help me authenticate this lovely blue scarf!


----------



## terite

BowieFan1971 said:


> Was told I should send this in. Just purchased it from a Japanese reseller I have done business with before. It is a Blue Label.
> 
> View attachment 4903808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903809
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903811
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903816
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903817
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903818


Yes, it looks like an early blue label. It's ok - as long as you know it is a Burberry Blue Label bag.
t


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Hello .  It would be greatly appreciated if you could help me authenticate this lovely blue scarf!


Lovely scarf - authentic
t


----------



## Mickeyscloset

terite said:


> Lovely scarf - authentic
> t



Thank you so much Terite! Much appreciated (it’s a gift for my sister- I hope she likes it!)


----------



## BowieFan1971

terite said:


> Yes, it looks like an early blue label. It's ok - as long as you know it is a Burberry Blue Label bag.
> t


I only paid $80 for it, so I’m good...


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Thank you so much Terite! Much appreciated (it’s a gift for my sister- I hope she likes it!)


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

BowieFan1971 said:


> I only paid $80 for it, so I’m good...


Yes - that's great!
t


----------



## mtangerine

Hello,
Would you kindly authenticate this scarf for me?

Burberry Check Cashmere Scarf (Stone)
Purchased From: Jomashop

Thank you!


----------



## BowieFan1971

terite said:


> Yes - that's great!
> t


Thank you for your time and knowledge.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! I would love to hear your opinions on this Burberry scarf I thrifted. The tag is giving me weird vibes. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge and continuing to help us! The colour is coming across as darker on camera  


Item Name: Burberry Candy Pink Nova Check Scarf.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I would love to hear your opinions on this Burberry scarf I thrifted. The tag is giving me weird vibes. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge and continuing to help us! The colour is coming across as darker on camera
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Candy Pink Nova Check Scarf.



There’s also a bit of writing underneath the tag.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! I would love to hear your opinions on this Burberry scarf I thrifted. The tag is giving me weird vibes. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge and continuing to help us! The colour is coming across as darker on camera  


Item Name: Burberry Candy Pink Nova Check Scarf.


----------



## lilzo

Hi T, I’m back with my jacket and have a few more pictures for you, the content tag is only one page front and back, if it’s authentic do you know which year it’s from?? It’s very hard to find this exact jacket online! Thank you XX


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below, please.
This is a Small Shimmer Bag, with MADE IN CHINA tag, code: CNQINCHOQIN and no label(s) in the zip area.
Many thanks.


----------



## Spshah12

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.
> 
> READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.
> 
> 5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> 8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


Could you authenticate this purse for me?


----------



## terite

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you for your time and knowledge.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I would love to hear your opinions on this Burberry scarf I thrifted. The tag is giving me weird vibes. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge and continuing to help us! The colour is coming across as darker on camera
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Candy Pink Nova Check Scarf.


It is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I would love to hear your opinions on this Burberry scarf I thrifted. The tag is giving me weird vibes. Thanks again for sharing your knowledge and continuing to help us! The colour is coming across as darker on camera
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Candy Pink Nova Check Scarf.


One thing about a Burberry scarf - it should always have a lovely, thick fringe - or tassels
t


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> It is a fake one.
> t



Thank you T ! I had a feeling it was a replica. Thanks once again


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> One thing about a Burberry scarf - it should always have a lovely, thick fringe - or tassels
> t



Is there a particular number of tassels I should be looking for? Unfortunately Burberry scarves aren't readily available where I live so learning how to authenticate them has proven to be a challenge.


----------



## terite

lilzo said:


> Hi T, I’m back with my jacket and have a few more pictures for you, the content tag is only one page front and back, if it’s authentic do you know which year it’s from?? It’s very hard to find this exact jacket online! Thank you XX


I would say several years old - authentic - an early version of the quilted jackets.
t


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you T ! I had a feeling it was a replica. Thanks once again


You are welcome.t


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Is there a particular number of tassels I should be looking for? Unfortunately Burberry scarves aren't readily available where I live so learning how to authenticate them has proven to be a challenge.


No - not a number - just thick and lovely - the ones in the photo I see as thin, too long, not tightly twisted enough.
t


----------



## terite

Spshah12 said:


> Could you authenticate this purse for me?


It is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

mtangerine said:


> Hello,
> Would you kindly authenticate this scarf for me?
> 
> Burberry Check Cashmere Scarf (Stone)
> Purchased From: Jomashop
> 
> Thank you!


Are the letters on the white sewn on Burberry tag - straight? Or is your photo on an angle? Send a straight on photo of the white tag, clear and close up.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below, please.
> This is a Small Shimmer Bag, with MADE IN CHINA tag, code: CNQINCHOQIN and no label(s) in the zip area.
> Many thanks.


looks good
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Many thx T, really appreciate your help!


----------



## mtangerine

terite said:


> Are the letters on the white sewn on Burberry tag - straight? Or is your photo on an angle? Send a straight on photo of the white tag, clear and close up.
> t


Hello,
I think the letters are straight. Attached are better photos of the label. I haven't seen this label style before, do you know if this is this a newer style? Thanks!


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Many thx T, really appreciate your help!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

mtangerine said:


> Hello,
> I think the letters are straight. Attached are better photos of the label. I haven't seen this label style before, do you know if this is this a newer style? Thanks!


Everything looks good to me - the new label - I am still getting used to it too. That is a good photo - the one with the ruler! Good idea.
t


----------



## mtangerine

terite said:


> Everything looks good to me - the new label - I am still getting used to it too. That is a good photo - the one with the ruler! Good idea.
> t


 Thanks, had to make make sure it was straight. Thank you so much!


----------



## Blabbyblah

Hi, I got this scarf from Ebay but I can't find the listing anymore (it's been deleted). Can you authenticate it please? Thank you ^^

It's a regular modern Burberry cashmere, but I am fairly certain it's fake


----------



## terite

Blabbyblah said:


> Hi, I got this scarf from Ebay but I can't find the listing anymore (it's been deleted). Can you authenticate it please? Thank you ^^
> 
> It's a regular modern Burberry cashmere, but I am fairly certain it's fake


Yes - it is a fake one - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

mtangerine said:


> Thanks, had to make make sure it was straight. Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Blabbyblah

terite said:


> Yes - it is a fake one - I hope you can return it.
> t



Thanks! Luckily Ebay has buyer protection


----------



## saijin

hi Terite, I have a bunch of Burberry scarves and I was hoping you can help me authenticate them one by one?

Unfortunately I also have 2 scarves that have the same tags as blabbyblah.. =\

I'm not sure about the other 2 newer ones since they have the new white labels

Would you pls help? Thank you


----------



## themonogramgirl

terite said:


> Send clearer photos of the tags and stamps and a better shot of the interior.
> t


Thanks a lot! 
Here they are, and also i asked the seller about origin and this is what she answered:
"

*It was bought from the factory outlet in Royston, Barnsley about 25 years ago.....lol....that makes me feel very old!!*

I have done some research and have found out there was a factory in Royston, South Yorkshire but i just never ever seen this backpack before also. 

Would be super appreciated if someone could help


----------



## lilzo

terite said:


> I would say several years old - authentic - an early version of the quilted jackets.
> t


Wooow, thank you so much!! Really appreciate it xxx


----------



## terite

Blabbyblah said:


> Thanks! Luckily Ebay has buyer protection


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> hi Terite, I have a bunch of Burberry scarves and I was hoping you can help me authenticate them one by one?
> 
> Unfortunately I also have 2 scarves that have the same tags as blabbyblah.. =\
> 
> I'm not sure about the other 2 newer ones since they have the new white labels
> 
> Would you pls help? Thank you


Yes post photos here. There are many versions of the tags - several vintage ones and several since 2020. Some white, some blue, some beige etc.
t


----------



## terite

lilzo said:


> Wooow, thank you so much!! Really appreciate it xxx


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

themonogramgirl said:


> Thanks a lot!
> Here they are, and also i asked the seller about origin and this is what she answered:
> "
> 
> *It was bought from the factory outlet in Royston, Barnsley about 25 years ago.....lol....that makes me feel very old!!*
> I have done some research and have found out there was a factory in Royston, South Yorkshire but i just never ever seen this backpack before also.
> 
> Would be super appreciated if someone could help


It does look like a vintage bag to me - the stamps look good - condition for its age is really good. I have no reason to think it is fake - the leather exterior and lining look good too.
t


----------



## saijin

terite said:


> Yes post photos here. There are many versions of the tags - several vintage ones and several since 2020. Some white, some blue, some beige etc.
> t


Thank you. Here is the navy scarf. 
And I’ll post more photos for 2 more scarves and this one is 13 inches wide


----------



## saijin

White alabaster scarf. 12 inches wide


----------



## saijin

And white with the big tube 12 inches wide also


----------



## saijin

Thanks in advance, Terite.


----------



## lilacyan73

Please authenticate this burberry. I bought this from friend who sells second had luxury purses. When I got the purse there was no tag where it was made, no serial no. Or care card. I compared it to my other Burberry purses that I got directly from the Burberry store it has a different material both the exterior and interior.


----------



## themonogramgirl

terite said:


> It does look like a vintage bag to me - the stamps look good - condition for its age is really good. I have no reason to think it is fake - the leather exterior and lining look good too.
> t



Thank you so much T! xx


----------



## lilacyan73

Thank you so much. I’m glad it’s not fake. I was just wondering because it didn’t have the usual tag and serial no. And the exterior material is different. I don’t know how to describe— it’s like fabric. And yes my friend said it’s vintage. Thank again.


----------



## terite

lilacyan73 said:


> Thank you so much. I’m glad it’s not fake. I was just wondering because it didn’t have the usual tag and serial no. And the exterior material is different. I don’t know how to describe— it’s like fabric. And yes my friend said it’s vintage. Thank again.


Well, technically it is not fake - but it is not Burberry as we know it. It looks like an item made in Japan when Japan had a license to make Burberry items. These items do not have a MADE IN tag - and they often use some Burberry fabrics, etc - but they are not the quality of a similar item made in Italy or the UK at the same time.
You will have trouble selling it -
A perfume bag for example - not fake - but not Burberry as we know it.
You are correct to notice that it is different material/quality etc.
t


----------



## terite

lilacyan73 said:


> Thank you so much. I’m glad it’s not fake. I was just wondering because it didn’t have the usual tag and serial no. And the exterior material is different. I don’t know how to describe— it’s like fabric. And yes my friend said it’s vintage. Thank again.


Yes it would be vintage. Will be different quality/style. In a way, a bit like Burberry Blue Label in that they are not fakes, but a totally different line.
And PS: That carrier bag would NOT have come with that bag!


----------



## terite

themonogramgirl said:


> Thank you so much T! xx


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Thanks in advance, Terite.
[/QUOTE]

You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> And white with the big tube 12 inches wide also



This one looks good
t


----------



## terite

lilacyan73 said:


> Thank you so much. I’m glad it’s not fake. I was just wondering because it didn’t have the usual tag and serial no. And the exterior material is different. I don’t know how to describe— it’s like fabric. And yes my friend said it’s vintage. Thank again.


Can you send me a note/message?
t


----------



## lilacyan73

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t


Thank you so much.  At least it’s not fake it’s just made from Japan. I’m fine with it . I’ll keep it as a collection. I’m not planner to sell it. Thanks for your help. I’m learning more now.


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> White alabaster scarf. 12 inches wide


I think this one looks good too.
t


----------



## lilacyan73

Hi thank you for your help. I’m learning more now


terite said:


> Can you send me a note/message?
> t


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Thank you. Here is the navy scarf.
> And I’ll post more photos for 2 more scarves and this one is 13 inches wide


Need better photos of all of the content tags, and a clearer shot of the main tag and a photo showing the whole scarf.
t


----------



## saijin

terite said:


> Need better photos of all of the content tags, and a clearer shot of the main tag and a photo showing the whole scarf.
> t



ok, let me do that now. 
Weird thing is this one has a black thread that goes all the way across the bottom of the "made in scotland" tag.


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> ok, let me do that now.
> Weird thing is this one has a black thread that goes all the way across the bottom of the "made in scotland" tag.


Did you get all three from the same place?
Post a photo with the two newer/whiter Burberry tags side by side - the photos of the Navy one make it look out of proportion but sometimes it is the photo.
Get nice and close and in focus. In your photos the Navy one looks too tall/too skinny. 
t


----------



## saijin

Again the width of this scarf is 13 inches.


----------



## saijin

terite said:


> Did you get all three from the same place?


No. The white is from a vintage store 
The white alabaster someone sold to me because she doesn’t fancy it. (She said it was gifted to her) 

And the navy one is the one I’m worried about I got from poshmark from a lady who reposhed it.


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Again the width of this scarf is 13 inches.


This one just does not look right to me.
t


----------



## saijin

terite said:


> This one just does not look right to me.
> t



And Burberry Classic scarves are 11.8 inches wide and this one the logo is a little thin and the M in made is kinda skewed huh?


----------



## terite

lilacyan73 said:


> Thank you so much.  At least it’s not fake it’s just made from Japan. I’m fine with it . I’ll keep it as a collection. I’m not planner to sell it. Thanks for your help. I’m learning more now.


If she is a reseller - and she is a friend - should she tell you the provenance of that item? For example the carrier bag is Burberry London - but the bag is not Burberry London, etc.? 
t


----------



## lilacyan73

How much would it cause then this kind of line


terite said:


> Yes it would be vintage. Will be different quality/style. In a way, a bit like Burberry Blue Label in that they are not fakes, but a totally different line.
> And PS: That carrier bag would NOT have come with that bag!


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> No. The white is from a vintage store
> The white alabaster someone sold to me because she doesn’t fancy it. (She said it was gifted to her)
> 
> And the navy one is the one I’m worried about I got from poshmark from a lady who reposhed it.


Well, the navy one is going back to poshmark for sure - we have seen fakes on Poshmark - in the past on here.
t
The one in the tube - is an older one, it looks good.
Now, all three are supposed to be cashmere - how do they compare when you feel them?
Post a photo of the Navy and White tags side by side. Post a photo of the three fringes side by side/by side. (my idea of fun!- ha)


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> And Burberry Classic scarves are 11.8 inches wide and this one the logo is a little thin and the M in made is kinda skewed huh?


Yes the lettering on the navy one looks wrong - so does the content tag - photos are tricky - but as you say it is not the right width? I can't tell that, but you can - and also you can feel it/smell it/ put it around your neck. t


----------



## saijin

Yea when I saw the white tag of the alabaster oney stomach churned because it’s different and I’m still dealing with the 2 fakes I bought from mercari. 

Took me 3 days to find you here, terite. So glad I found you!


----------



## terite

lilacyan73 said:


> How much would it cause then this kind of line


Burberry just makes Burberry now - I like that idea - before that there were so many lines of Burberry.
There WAS quite a range in quality. t


----------



## saijin

Behold... the Burberry scarves made in Loncon . Extremely rare

Width is 13 inches. So big even the tubes are too small for them


----------



## saijin

terite said:


> Yes the lettering on the navy one looks wrong - so does the content tag - photos are tricky - but as you say it is not the right width? I can't tell that, but you can - and also you can feel it/smell it/ put it around your neck. t



Yes, I measured it and it's 13.2 inches wide. I'm still learning, but the fake one kinda feel like wool. Even when I open the box it didn't give me the "wow" look like the alabaster and white one did.


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Yea when I saw the white tag of the alabaster oney stomach churned because it’s different and I’m still dealing with the 2 fakes I bought from mercari.
> 
> Took me 3 days to find you here, terite. So glad I found you!


Thank you so much for posting these two photos - a genuine one should have a nice tight twisted fringe. A genuine one should have the right lettering on the tag - and the white tags are new (ish) and we are all just getting used to the new tags. 
Don't panic - I think everyone will do the returns for you.
It is just a worrying time until it is sorted out. And who needs the extra stress this time of year! 
Get tracking and keep your records till everything is sorted.
t


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Behold... the Burberry scarves made in Loncon . Extremely rare
> 
> Width is 13 inches. So big even the tubes are too small for them



These are both fakes.
t


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Yes, I measured it and it's 13.2 inches wide. I'm still learning, but the fake one kinda feel like wool. Even when I open the box it didn't give me the "wow" look like the alabaster and white one did.


Well, often our instincts are right on.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Well, often our instincts are right on.
> t


You cannot go by width - there are many widths that are legit. Too bad about these - darn counterfeits.


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Behold... the Burberry scarves made in Loncon . Extremely rare
> 
> Width is 13 inches. So big even the tubes are too small for them


Width is not the whole story - there are many different widths that are legit. Sorry about these two. 
t


----------



## lilacyan73

terite said:


> Burberry just makes Burberry now - I like that idea - before that there were so many lines of Burberry.
> There WAS quite a range in quality. t


You don’t have any idea how much would it cost for made in Japan . I actually read an article about the Burberry made in Japan blue label  .


----------



## B3lisario

I'll like to authenticate this Sandringham trench coat black, it was bougth in Jomashop, that I know that it's a reliable watch shop, but i don't know in clothes,  and as it has so good price I hace doubts

thank you


----------



## Spshah12

I have this purse and wallet combo I got from Poshmark. Wasn't certain it was authentic


----------



## saijin

B3lisario said:


> I'll like to authenticate this Sandringham trench coat black, it was bougth in Jomashop, that I know that it's a reliable watch shop, but i don't know in clothes,  and as it has so good price I hace doubts
> 
> thank you
> View attachment 4908973
> View attachment 4908974
> View attachment 4908975
> View attachment 4908976
> View attachment 4908977
> View attachment 4908978
> View attachment 4908979
> View attachment 4908980
> View attachment 4908981
> View attachment 4908982
> View attachment 4908983
> View attachment 4908984


That looks beautiful. Is that for men and women? What was the cost?


----------



## terite

lilacyan73 said:


> You don’t have any idea how much would it cost for made in Japan . I actually read an article about the Burberry made in Japan blue label  .


WE are not supposed to discuss price on this thread.
t


----------



## terite

B3lisario said:


> I'll like to authenticate this Sandringham trench coat black, it was bougth in Jomashop, that I know that it's a reliable watch shop, but i don't know in clothes,  and as it has so good price I hace doubts
> 
> thank you
> View attachment 4908973
> View attachment 4908974
> View attachment 4908975
> View attachment 4908976
> View attachment 4908977
> View attachment 4908978
> View attachment 4908979
> View attachment 4908980
> View attachment 4908981
> View attachment 4908982
> View attachment 4908983
> View attachment 4908984


All of these photos look good.
t


----------



## terite

Spshah12 said:


> I have this purse and wallet combo I got from Poshmark. Wasn't certain it was authentic


Both fake
t


----------



## Spshah12

terite said:


> Both fake
> t


Figured. Can you tell me how you arrived at conclusion? Just wanna know some tricks so I dont waste money again.


----------



## terite

Spshah12 said:


> Figured. Can you tell me how you arrived at conclusion? Just wanna know some tricks so I dont waste money again.


First look - shapes are wrong. Bad stamps, bad fabric. Wrong zipper pulls, wrong knight etc.
t


----------



## saijin

What do you think of these, Terite? 
And yea I’m still dealing with mercari and poshmark. Will keep you updated.


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> What do you think of these, Terite?
> And yea I’m still dealing with mercari and poshmark. Will keep you updated.


Any


saijin said:


> What do you think of these, Terite?
> And yea I’m still dealing with mercari and poshmark. Will keep you updated.


Send a photo of the entire scarf. Are there any content tags?
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Any
> 
> Send a photo of the entire scarf. Are there any content tags?
> t


You should post the actual link to the items.

I think it would be helpful for you and everyone to see where the fake items came from.

It might also help with the return, or help with your case, etc.

Reminder to everyone - check here before you pay. Reminder to feel free to post a photo of what item you ACTUALLY received in the mail - we had one case of a backpack - online photos genuine -  bag she received - fake. And the buyer was very mad/confused. 

Scarves are so often faked - also trench coats and bags/wallets. 
t


----------



## saijin

terite said:


> Any
> 
> Send a photo of the entire scarf. Are there any content tags?
> t



I asked for photos and the seller gave me these. She said there’s no other tags. 

Another way is just buy it then post the photos for you to see.


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> No - not a number - just thick and lovely - the ones in the photo I see as thin, too long, not tightly twisted enough.
> t



Thank you for the advice!


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for the advice!



Armed with this newfound knowledge, I decided to give it another shot. I found another supposed scarf today but once I get home, I’d like to hear your opinion! I appreciate that you continue to respond to me. Thank you so so much


----------



## SakuraSakura

Item Name: Vintage 1980s - 1990s Lambswool Fringed Crest Pink Scarf.
Item Number: N/A - purchased locally.
Concerns: The tag is my primary concern but that could be me being paranoid. If any other details are needed please let me know! This service, and your knowledge, is valuable!


----------



## Mickeyscloset

Hello, hoping you can help me with these two items- a bag and a scarf.  The stitching on the bottom of the bag is concerning to me.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## saijin

Hi Terite,
I’m pretty sure this one is real but just in case could you please authenticate?


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you for the advice!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> I asked for photos and the seller gave me these. She said there’s no other tags.
> 
> Another way is just buy it then post the photos for you to see.



there are no red flags for me.
t


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Armed with this newfound knowledge, I decided to give it another shot. I found another supposed scarf today but once I get home, I’d like to hear your opinion! I appreciate that you continue to respond to me. Thank you so so much


Sure - post your photos here - and the links.
t


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Item Name: Vintage 1980s - 1990s Lambswool Fringed Crest Pink Scarf.
> Item Number: N/A - purchased locally.
> Concerns: The tag is my primary concern but that could be me being paranoid. If any other details are needed please let me know! This service, and your knowledge, is valuable!
> 
> View attachment 4909802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909806


Oh yes, it's an old one. And in good shape I would say. I love the older scarves for their extra thickness.
t


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> Sure - post your photos here - and the links.
> t



I really should’ve made it one larger post instead of three smaller ones. I followed my last post up with the item inquestion. My apologies.


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> Oh yes, it's an old one. And in good shape I would say. I love the older scarves for their extra thickness.
> t



Yay!! Thank you!! I’m so excited!! I’ve always wanted to find one!!


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Hello, hoping you can help me with these two items- a bag and a scarf.  The stitching on the bottom of the bag is concerning to me.  Thank you in advance!


The pink nova bag is genuine.
Need more photos of the scarf - photo showing entire scarf, photo of label lying flat.
t


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Hi Terite,
> I’m pretty sure this one is real but just in case could you please authenticate?


Genuine - giant check.
t


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> I really should’ve made it one larger post instead of three smaller ones. I followed my last post up with the item inquestion. My apologies.


I prefer one item at a time - so that is fine. It is too tricky to do two things at once.
Now you have a genuine cashmere - you can compare the fabric to the other scarves.
The fakes will not be cashmere.
t


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Yay!! Thank you!! I’m so excited!! I’ve always wanted to find one!!


Yeah! I have two of these too - I have a green one and an ivory one like yours - I love the old crest.
t


----------



## Mickeyscloset

terite said:


> The pink nova bag is genuine.
> Need more photos of the scarf - photo showing entire scarf, photo of label lying flat.
> t



Thank you T!! I have requested more photos of the scarf


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Thank you T!! I have requested more photos of the scarf


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Blabbyblah

Hi, can you check out this burberry scarf? Bought a new one off ebay after the other fake one was refunded (thanks again ❤️)


----------



## terite

Blabbyblah said:


> Hi, can you check out this burberry scarf? Bought a new one off ebay after the other fake one was refunded (thanks again ❤)



Post a clear/closer photo of the Burberry tag, a photo of the entire scarf laid out.
t


----------



## okaner

Hi!  
Hoping you can tell me if this is real or fake.
Thanks!








						Authentic Burberry Traveler Bag  | eBay
					

<p>It’s a giant traveler bag, has lots of pocket and detachable clutch . You may consider to use as a diaper bag. It has two straps (shoulder strap and long strap) </p><p>Comes with a dust bag. It was a gift overseas I didn’t purchase personally I don’t know what year it belongs .</p>



					www.ebay.com


----------



## saijin

Hi Terite. 

What do you think of this? I’m surprised when I received it it feels a little rougher than cashmere and the color is not white like the ones I have.


----------



## Mickeyscloset

terite said:


> You are welcome.
> t



Hi Terite, The seller sent me some photos. I have never seen such a long scarf in my life. I get the feeling it is authentic but I also know when to ask the pros .  Thank you!


----------



## RoyMossJen1

Could anyone authenticate these? Not sure if Burberry was made in Hong Kong..

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/108371255

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/108641432


----------



## RoyMossJen1

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

okaner said:


> Hi!
> Hoping you can tell me if this is real or fake.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Burberry Traveler Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>It’s a giant traveler bag, has lots of pocket and detachable clutch . You may consider to use as a diaper bag. It has two straps (shoulder strap and long strap) </p><p>Comes with a dust bag. It was a gift overseas I didn’t purchase personally I don’t know what year it belongs .</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Send photos of the made in tag - serial number - content tags, branded hardware. tag posted is not legible to me.
t


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Hi Terite.
> 
> What do you think of this? I’m surprised when I received it it feels a little rougher than cashmere and the color is not white like the ones I have.


Send closer photos of the tags. Send the original link.
t


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Hi Terite, The seller sent me some photos. I have never seen such a long scarf in my life. I get the feeling it is authentic but I also know when to ask the pros .  Thank you!


looks good to me.
t


----------



## terite

RoyMossJen1 said:


> Could anyone authenticate these? Not sure if Burberry was made in Hong Kong..
> 
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/108371255
> 
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/108641432


Both legit. Yes, Burberry was made in Hong Kong.
t


----------



## terite

RoyMossJen1 said:


> Thanks in advance!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## okaner

terite said:


> Send photos of the made in tag - serial number - content tags, branded hardware. tag posted is not legible to me.
> t



Thank you!  I hope I covered everything you need.


----------



## terite

okaner said:


> Thank you!  I hope I covered everything you need.
> 
> View attachment 4912021
> View attachment 4912022
> View attachment 4912024
> View attachment 4912026
> View attachment 4912027
> View attachment 4912028
> View attachment 4912029
> View attachment 4912030
> View attachment 4912031
> View attachment 4912032


Send a clear photo of the white Burberry tag, Made in tag (cannot read it) Burberry stamp on the pocket. Send them the right way up.
Meanwhile - do not pay - looks wrong so far.
t


----------



## okaner

Thanks so much!  Unfortunately, this is the best I can do with the made in tag?..


----------



## Mickeyscloset

terite said:


> looks good to me.
> t



Thank you!!


----------



## terite

okaner said:


> Thanks so much!  Unfortunately, this is the best I can do with the made in tag?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912055
> View attachment 4912056


It is a fake one.
Hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Thank you!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> It is a fake one.
> Hope you can return it.
> t


PS: She has other fakes sold/listed also
t


----------



## okaner

terite said:


> PS: She has other fakes sold/listed also
> t


Thanks so much!  I’ll def have to call her out!!


----------



## saijin

Terite , I accidentally replied on dm since I have to use computer for the link and phone for the photos so here it is again


----------



## terite

okaner said:


> Thanks so much!  I’ll def have to call her out!!


I didn't check the LV she is selling - but now I am suspicious.
You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Terite , I accidentally replied on dm since I have to use computer for the link and phone for the photos so here it is again


Need a closer photo of the main label - closer photo of page one of the content tag - the paper tag describes a gauze scarf - not a cashmere scarf
t


----------



## saijin

terite said:


> Need a closer photo of the main label - closer photo of page one of the content tag - the paper tag describes a gauze scarf - not a cashmere scarf
> t



I thought I posted the main Burberry tag in the 3rd photo? You need even closer?


----------



## saijin

terite said:


> Need a closer photo of the main label - closer photo of page one of the content tag - the paper tag describes a gauze scarf - not a cashmere scarf
> t


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> I thought I posted the main Burberry tag in the 3rd photo? You need even closer?


Wow - the 2/3/4/5 are really crisp and clear - and number one is not - is it me?
t


----------



## saijin

terite said:


> Wow - the 2/3/4/5 are really crisp and clear - and number one is not - is it me?
> t


I'm using an iPhone to take the photo and it's ery tough to get a super clear one.... 
Would you say this is not real? The material is definitely VERY different to the touch than my other cashmeres


----------



## saijin

terite said:


> Wow - the 2/3/4/5 are really crisp and clear - and number one is not - is it me?
> t


Let’s try once more


----------



## minniemax

Hi! Would really appreciate someone authenticating this trench. Please let me know if you need additional pictures. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Let’s try once more


Everything looks good on this scarf.
t


----------



## terite

minniemax said:


> Hi! Would really appreciate someone authenticating this trench. Please let me know if you need additional pictures. Thanks in advance.


Cannot read the button - photos are too far away - get right in there - also send photo of content tag - all pages. Take photos straight on, not from above. Try again
t


----------



## saijin

terite said:


> Everything looks good on this scarf.
> t


Thanks a lot as always.


----------



## Blabbyblah

terite said:


> Post a clear/closer photo of the Burberry tag, a photo of the entire scarf laid out.
> t



Sure thing. Is this better?


----------



## themonogramgirl

Hello! I hope everyone is keeping well x 

I’d like to check if this vintage nova check bag and purse are genuine? I was a bit skeptical as the bottom of the bag and the back have a pattern mismatch.
Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Thanks a lot as always.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Blabbyblah said:


> Sure thing. Is this better?


Better - get in twice as close to the label - any content tags?


----------



## terite

themonogramgirl said:


> Hello! I hope everyone is keeping well x
> 
> I’d like to check if this vintage nova check bag and purse are genuine? I was a bit skeptical as the bottom of the bag and the back have a pattern mismatch.
> Thanks a lot in advance.


Need to get a much closer photo of the metal stamp/tag on the items and the hanging tag of the purse.
t


----------



## Blabbyblah

terite said:


> Better - get in twice as close to the label - any content tags?



Sorry, no other tags.


----------



## terite

Blabbyblah said:


> Sorry, no other tags.


I think it's good.
t


----------



## maarithannele

Hello everyone! I would love to get your help. I bought this coat from Vestiaire collective, and would love to hear your opinion if it seems to be real or fake one. It feels somehow lighter than my other coat from Burberry, not sure if its just older or could it be a fake. Thanks a million! Let me know if you need any other details.


----------



## terite

maarithannele said:


> Hello everyone! I would love to get your help. I bought this coat from Vestiaire collective, and would love to hear your opinion if it seems to be real or fake one. It feels somehow lighter than my other coat from Burberry, not sure if its just older or could it be a fake. Thanks a million! Let me know if you need any other details.


genuine
t


----------



## maarithannele

terite said:


> genuine
> t



Thank you so much, made my day xx


----------



## terite

maarithannele said:


> Thank you so much, made my day xx


You are welcome.
t


----------



## RoyMossJen1

I was on Ebay and this came up, BURBERRY LONDON Short Sleeve Polo Shirt Mens Size Large Pink Nova Check | eBay 
Thought it was genuine, but just want to confirm. Thanks!


----------



## terite

RoyMossJen1 said:


> I was on Ebay and this came up, BURBERRY LONDON Short Sleeve Polo Shirt Mens Size Large Pink Nova Check | eBay
> Thought it was genuine, but just want to confirm. Thanks!


Genuine
t


----------



## saijin

Terite, remember that newer white tag Scarf I got? Is it possible that thing is genuine despite the fonts being different than the one I bought from Burberry?


----------



## Minze

Hi terite, I just spotted this one https://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Sc...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 and wonder if it is genuine? (were scarfes made in UK, also?)

Thanks


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Terite, remember that newer white tag Scarf I got? Is it possible that thing is genuine despite the fonts being different than the one I bought from Burberry?


I don't know what one you mean - but there are many versions of the tag - send in the link to the scarf that you want me to have a look at. Tags were white, blue, beige etc. 
t


----------



## terite

Minze said:


> Hi terite, I just spotted this one https://www.ebay.de/itm/Burberry-Scarf-Cashmere-Wool/154214836108?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 and wonder if it is genuine? (were scarfes made in UK, also?)
> 
> Thanks


Looks good
t


----------



## Minze

Thank you so much Terite!   (apparently, so many different legit tags for scarfes...) - what do you think about this one (if the pics are good enough), did they make these also? https://www.ebay.de/itm/Brand-New-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## jjkapo2

So I have this Tote/diaper bag that my fiancé wants to authenticate. I’ve looked for any Burberry bags with just stripes and  I’m not seeing anything which is making me thinks it’s a knock off.  Any info would be gladly appreciated!


----------



## minniemax

terite said:


> Cannot read the button - photos are too far away - get right in there - also send photo of content tag - all pages. Take photos straight on, not from above. Try again
> t



Apologies. Here are additional pictures. Thank you!


----------



## zecundo

Anyone who is able to authenticate this for me?


----------



## alek2336

is it original?


----------



## alek2336

is is legit?


----------



## terite

Minze said:


> Thank you so much Terite!  (apparently, so many different legit tags for scarfes...) - what do you think about this one (if the pics are good enough), did they make these also? https://www.ebay.de/itm/Brand-New-Burberry-Wool-Cashmere-Scarf-Unisex-Perfect-For-Winter/124460697359?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Yes, tags like that were made - would need to see it closer and all four pages of the content tag - looks good so far.
t


----------



## terite

jjkapo2 said:


> So I have this Tote/diaper bag that my fiancé wants to authenticate. I’ve looked for any Burberry bags with just stripes and  I’m not seeing anything which is making me thinks it’s a knock off.  Any info would be gladly appreciated!


Yes this style was made - different stripe. Vintage
t


----------



## terite

minniemax said:


> Apologies. Here are additional pictures. Thank you!


looks good
t


----------



## terite

zecundo said:


> View attachment 4917078
> View attachment 4917080
> 
> View attachment 4917082
> 
> Anyone who is able to authenticate this for me?


vintage scarf - looks good
t


----------



## jjkapo2

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Any clue on a value?


----------



## terite

alek2336 said:


> is is legit?


I need to be able to read all the lettering on the tags and labels, and zipper pulls. Try again - get in closer with the camera. Also there is lettering on the lining - get a photo of that too. Does the liner come out?
t


----------



## terite

jjkapo2 said:


> Any clue on a value?


No - but it looks really clean / unused even. From about 2002.


----------



## minniemax

terite said:


> looks good
> t


 Thanks T!


----------



## jjkapo2

terite said:


> No - but it looks really clean / unused even. From about 2002.


Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## minniemax

Hi, wanted to see if this is authentic as well! TY


----------



## minniemax

Continued. TY!


----------



## terite

minniemax said:


> Thanks T!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

jjkapo2 said:


> Thank you so much for your help.


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

minniemax said:


> Continued. TY!


A photo of the big burberry tag at the neck please
t


----------



## minniemax

terite said:


> A photo of the big burberry tag at the neck please
> t


Apologies, that didn't upload.


----------



## terite

minniemax said:


> Apologies, that didn't upload.


Authentic
t


----------



## minniemax

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thanks T!


----------



## dc684

Can you guys authenticate from a listing on a website? Sorry, new to the forum and trying to figure out if a Burberry I bought is authentic.

Item name: Burberry Knight Bag
link: https://theluxurycloset.com/product/view?id=252956


It's smaller than I thought it would be and I wasn't sure if it was made in different sizes.


----------



## terite

minniemax said:


> Thanks T!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

dc684 said:


> Can you guys authenticate from a listing on a website? Sorry, new to the forum and trying to figure out if a Burberry I bought is authentic.
> 
> Item name: Burberry Knight Bag
> link: https://theluxurycloset.com/product/view?id=252956
> 
> 
> It's smaller than I thought it would be and I wasn't sure if it was made in different sizes.


I think it was made in different sizes - not positive. When you get it send photos of the inside tags and stamps and metal embossed hardware, zipper pull. Hanging metal/leather tag/key.
t


----------



## dc684

terite said:


> I think it was made in different sizes - not positive. When you get it send photos of the inside tags and stamps and metal embossed hardware, zipper pull.
> t



Will do, thank you so much, t! I googled and happened to read on a blog that it was made in different sizes and variations, but I'd never seen the smaller one before. I'll attach pictures tomorrow.


----------



## terite

dc684 said:


> Will do, thank you so much, t! I googled and happened to read on a blog that it was made in different sizes and variations, but I'd never seen the smaller one before. I'll attach pictures tomorrow.


Sounds good!
t


----------



## dc684

terite said:


> Sounds good!
> t


Here are the pictures, hope this works.


----------



## Nastydeplasti

Hi guys! I want to ask for your help! Can you tell me please if this purchase is authentic???


----------



## terite

dc684 said:


> Here are the pictures, hope this works.


Nice! Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Nastydeplasti said:


> Hi guys! I want to ask for your help! Can you tell me please if this purchase is authentic???


From what I understand: - Burberrys (vintage) licenced the ability for some suit makers to use their name/license. So it is sortof a suit that was made by both Burberry and Red and Blue. So it is a hybrid. But not a fake. But not a Burberry as you would expect (like with the check lining etc., but I see it does have a Burberrys lining.
t


----------



## dc684

terite said:


> Nice! Authentic
> t


Thank you so much, t!


----------



## terite

dc684 said:


> Thank you so much, t!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Sachihiro10969moriuchi

Hi. Can you please tell me more about this burberry bag? And if it is authentic.. thanx


----------



## Nastydeplasti

terite said:


> From what I understand: - Burberrys (vintage) licenced the ability for some suit makers to use their name/license. So it is sortof a suit that was made by both Burberry and Red and Blue. So it is a hybrid. But not a fake. But not a Burberry as you would expect (like with the check lining etc., but I see it does have a Burberrys lining.
> t


Thank you so much for responding me. I was a little bit stressed with that. Yes, it has Burberry’s lining with the logo. And what about the price? I paid 50€. Is it ok?


----------



## terite

Sachihiro10969moriuchi said:


> Hi. Can you please tell me more about this burberry bag? And if it is authentic.. thanx


Tag says that the outer is cotton and poly - it looks like it is supposed to be leather (and leather trim)? Seems wrong. 
Send photo of the Made in tag and the lining
t


----------



## terite

Nastydeplasti said:


> Thank you so much for responding me. I was a little bit stressed with that. Yes, it has Burberry’s lining with the logo. And what about the price? I paid 50€. Is it ok?


I don't even know what that means! LOL - well, we are not to talk about money on here - we are from all over the place and all different currencies and price relates to supply and demand etc. 
But I mean, if it fits!!!
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Tag says that the outer is cotton and poly - it looks like it is supposed to be leather (and leather trim)? Seems wrong.
> Send photo of the Made in tag and the lining
> t
> Meanwhile don't pay - and what is that scarf in the background?


----------



## Nastydeplasti

terite said:


> I don't even know what that means! LOL - well, we are not to talk about money on here - we are from all over the place and all different currencies and price relates to supply and demand etc.
> But I mean, if it fits!!!
> t


Ok, thank you


----------



## Sachihiro10969moriuchi

terite said:


> Tag says that the outer is cotton and poly - it looks like it is supposed to be leather (and leather trim)? Seems wrong.
> Send photo of the Made in tag and the lining
> t


Thank you for responding.. tag says it is made in china.. it has code on the other side, same one written on tag..CNQINCHOQIN


----------



## Sachihiro10969moriuchi

The scarf


Sachihiro10969moriuchi said:


> Thank you for responding.. tag says it is made in china.. it has code on the other side, same one written on tag..CNQINCHOQIN


Btw the scarf you are asking.. i think that 


Sachihiro10969moriuchi said:


> Thank you for responding.. tag says it is made in china.. it has code on the other side, same one written on tag..CNQINCHOQIN


Btw the scarf you are asking.. i think that is our bed sheet


----------



## terite

Nastydeplasti said:


> Ok, thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Sachihiro10969moriuchi said:


> Thank you for responding.. tag says it is made in china.. it has code on the other side, same one written on tag..CNQINCHOQIN


Some odd things - the tag does not describe the bag. If it is Prorsum, the inside tag should also say prorsum. 
t


----------



## miskis

Hello all! New here, I was wondering if I could get help authenticating a Burberry denim jacket I bought for my mom for Christmas. TIA


----------



## miskis

Also I purchased a scarf, would also like to know if it’s authentic, thanks again!


----------



## macyyin

Can anyone help me authenticate this vintage coat on ebay?

seller :   bug_jeri 
sell no: 133590924512 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Women-s-Wo...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649

thank you so much


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Hello all! New here, I was wondering if I could get help authenticating a Burberry denim jacket I bought for my mom for Christmas. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920161
> View attachment 4920162
> View attachment 4920163
> View attachment 4920164
> View attachment 4920165
> View attachment 4920166
> View attachment 4920167
> View attachment 4920168
> View attachment 4920169


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Also I purchased a scarf, would also like to know if it’s authentic, thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920256
> View attachment 4920257
> View attachment 4920259
> View attachment 4920260


Also authentic
t


----------



## terite

macyyin said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this vintage coat on ebay?
> 
> seller :   bug_jeri
> sell no: 133590924512
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Women-s-Wool-Brown-Burberry-Vintage-Trench-Coat-Size-8-10-with-measurements/133590924512?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
> 
> thank you so much


There is no photo of the main label at the neck - send that when you get the coat.
t


----------



## miskis

terite said:


> Also authentic
> t


Omg thank you so much ! You have no idea how relieved I am


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Omg thank you so much ! You have no idea how relieved I am


You are welcome.
t


----------



## wee_lady

Hi first time poster! I bought this little kids waistcoat today and am curious to know if its genuine? I'm figuring no since the outside label is upside down?


----------



## terite

wee_lady said:


> Hi first time poster! I bought this little kids waistcoat today and am curious to know if its genuine? I'm figuring no since the outside label is upside down?
> 
> View attachment 4921968
> View attachment 4921969
> View attachment 4921970
> View attachment 4921971
> View attachment 4921972


Authentic
t


----------



## wee_lady

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Really? Wow! Thank you


----------



## terite

wee_lady said:


> Really? Wow! Thank you


You are welcome. It is several years old. 
t


----------



## wee_lady

terite said:


> You are welcome. It is several years old.
> t


Not old enough to make it vintage I assume? I'm not too troubled if not, I didnt pay a lot for it


----------



## mnuv

Hello

I am new here I really need help to authenticate this Burberry bag - PLEASE HELP ME!

Item Name : Canterberry
Photos: are attached


----------



## terite

wee_lady said:


> Not old enough to make it vintage I assume? I'm not too troubled if not, I didnt pay a lot for it


Sure - vintage - it is about 15 years old I think.
t


----------



## terite

mnuv said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new here I really need help to authenticate this Burberry bag - PLEASE HELP ME!
> 
> Item Name : Canterberry
> Photos: are attached


Any tags in the pocket? Send a straight/clear/close photo of the Burberry stamp, Made in Tag and serial number and a knight. Any leather tag in the big bag? Also front of bag, back of bag
t


----------



## Mickeyscloset

Hi Terite, 

Once again looking for your expertise on my obsession (Burberry scarves!).  

Thanks in advance .

Michelle


----------



## mnuv

terite said:


> Any tags in the pocket? Send a straight/clear/close photo of the Burberry stamp, Made in Tag and serial number and a knight. Any leather tag in the big bag? Also front of bag, back of bag
> t


Hello I had posted a lot of photos - wondering if you saw them? There are photo of burberry stamp in the pocket and it very hard to get to to take a clear photo I tried the best I can please look at the photos for requested information. Please help me authenticate it. Thank you.


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Once again looking for your expertise on my obsession (Burberry scarves!).
> 
> Thanks in advance .
> 
> Michelle


Looks good.
t


----------



## Mickeyscloset

terite said:


> Looks good.
> t



Thanks T!!!


----------



## terite

mnuv said:


> Hello I had posted a lot of photos - wondering if you saw them? There are photo of burberry stamp in the pocket and it very hard to get to to take a clear photo I tried the best I can please look at the photos for requested information. Please help me authenticate it. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923379
> View attachment 4923380
> View attachment 4923382
> View attachment 4923383
> View attachment 4923384
> View attachment 4923385
> View attachment 4923386
> 
> (Same request as before)
> Are there any tags in the pocket?
> 
> Send a straight/clear/close photo of the Burberry stamp, Made in Tag and serial number and a knight.
> 
> Is there a leather Burberry tag in the big bag? Also send a photo of the front of bag, back of bag
> Yes, I saw all of your other photos - these look like the same photos.
> Yes, this is difficult to do with photos unless photos are taken straight on, up close.
> t


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Thanks T!!!


You are welcome
t


----------



## miskis

Hi again!
Was looking at another item to get for my mom, wanted to know if it was authentic, TIA!!


----------



## myamericanheart

Hello!  I just received this item from a reputable resale shop but want to confirm it’s authenticity

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry scarf 
Item is in my possession


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Hi again!
> Was looking at another item to get for my mom, wanted to know if it was authentic, TIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924473
> View attachment 4924474
> View attachment 4924475
> View attachment 4924476
> View attachment 4924477
> View attachment 4924478
> View attachment 4924479
> View attachment 4924480
> View attachment 4924481
> View attachment 4924482
> View attachment 4924485
> View attachment 4924486


genuine vintage jeans
t


----------



## terite

myamericanheart said:


> Hello!  I just received this item from a reputable resale shop but want to confirm it’s authenticity
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry scarf
> Item is in my possession
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924930
> View attachment 4924931
> View attachment 4924932
> View attachment 4924933


looks good
t


----------



## miskis

terite said:


> genuine vintage jeans
> t


Thanks again Terite !


----------



## myamericanheart

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thank you! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Thanks again Terite !


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

myamericanheart said:


> Thank you! ❤❤❤


You are welcome.
t


----------



## MaxDexter

Hi terite,

Please authenticate this beautiful scarf. Thank you.


----------



## PuruBurb

terite said:


> Where did you find that? I have not seen one of those - (in that color) looks good to me. Vintage.
> t



Hi terite
sorry for late response. I tried to contact the seller but without success. I bought the trench second hand in an online auction.


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> Please authenticate this beautiful scarf. Thank you.


We like to see clear and close up photos of the tags and content tags. Look at all those vintage items!
t


----------



## MaxDexter

terite said:


> We like to see clear and close up photos of the tags and content tags. Look at all those vintage items!
> t


Here they are


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> Here they are
> 
> View attachment 4927033
> View attachment 4927034
> View attachment 4927035


Authentic
Nice view of a hand rolled edge on a silk scarf!
t


----------



## MaxDexter

terite said:


> Authentic
> Nice view of a hand rolled edge on a silk scarf!
> t



Thanks, I assume this scarf is worth a lot, what do you think?


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> Thanks, I assume this scarf is worth a lot, what do you think?


Well, value is relative. The old patterns have been re-issued. 
t


----------



## jacqueline mr

Item Name: Burberry Women’s Kencott  Quilted Lightweight Jacket. New wTags.Small.Steel Blue
Item Number: 203216156018
Seller ID: wendyjoy126
Link: 








						Burberry Women’s Kencott  Quilted Lightweight Jacket. New wTags.Small.Steel Blue  | eBay
					

Steel Blue Color. Quilted, padded, seam detailing, check lining. Snap epaulettes, long sleeves, front snap closure. Flap collar with front hook and snap tab closures. Front patch pockets, double back snap vent.



					www.ebay.com
				




I'm very interested in buying this jacket, could someone please help me authenticate it. 
I thought the Kencott style was only done by Burberry Brit, am I wrong?


----------



## Mickeyscloset

Hi Terite! Hopefully these photos are sufficient to authenticate this scarf. It is all I have from the seller.  Thanks!


----------



## terite

jacqueline mr said:


> Item Name: Burberry Women’s Kencott  Quilted Lightweight Jacket. New wTags.Small.Steel Blue
> Item Number: 203216156018
> Seller ID: wendyjoy126
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Women’s Kencott  Quilted Lightweight Jacket. New wTags.Small.Steel Blue  | eBay
> 
> 
> Steel Blue Color. Quilted, padded, seam detailing, check lining. Snap epaulettes, long sleeves, front snap closure. Flap collar with front hook and snap tab closures. Front patch pockets, double back snap vent.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in buying this jacket, could someone please help me authenticate it.
> I thought the Kencott style was only done by Burberry Brit, am I wrong?


Need clearer/closer straight on photos of a snap and all tags.
t


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Hi Terite! Hopefully these photos are sufficient to authenticate this scarf. It is all I have from the seller.  Thanks!


I like to see the tag about 4x closer than that. I can say - no red flags.
t


----------



## jacqueline mr

terite said:


> Need clearer/closer straight on photos of a snap and all tags.
> t


I did ask but that's what she sent me. She can't do better. I'll try ask about the snaps


----------



## terite

jacqueline mr said:


> I did ask but that's what she sent me. She can't do better. I'll try ask about the snaps


get the content tags - 
t


----------



## jacqueline mr

terite said:


> get the content tags -
> t


Are these what you mean?


----------



## Mickeyscloset

terite said:


> I like to see the tag about 4x closer than that. I can say - no red flags.
> t


Oh that’s good to know! She sent this one which is a bit closer. But I’m afraid the scarf is boxed up in the mail now.  Thank you!!!


----------



## jacqueline mr

terite said:


> get the content tags -
> t


That's what she was able to send me just now.
Hope that helps.


----------



## terite

jacqueline mr said:


> Are these what you mean?


Yes - those looks good - zoomed in.
Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Oh that’s good to know! She sent this one which is a bit closer. But I’m afraid the scarf is boxed up in the mail now.  Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 4929038


Perfect
Authentic
t


----------



## jacqueline mr

terite said:


> Yes - those looks good - zoomed in.
> Authentic
> t


Thank you so much. That's a relief.


----------



## Mickeyscloset

terite said:


> Perfect
> Authentic
> t



I thought so. Thank you very much! Your time is very much appreciated.


----------



## terite

jacqueline mr said:


> Thank you so much. That's a relief.


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> I thought so. Thank you very much! Your time is very much appreciated.


You are welcome t


----------



## Gabs007

jacqueline mr said:


> Item Name: Burberry Women’s Kencott  Quilted Lightweight Jacket. New wTags.Small.Steel Blue
> Item Number: 203216156018
> Seller ID: wendyjoy126
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Women’s Kencott  Quilted Lightweight Jacket. New wTags.Small.Steel Blue  | eBay
> 
> 
> Steel Blue Color. Quilted, padded, seam detailing, check lining. Snap epaulettes, long sleeves, front snap closure. Flap collar with front hook and snap tab closures. Front patch pockets, double back snap vent.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very interested in buying this jacket, could someone please help me authenticate it.
> I thought the Kencott style was only done by Burberry Brit, am I wrong?




Burberry Brit doesn't exist anymore, same as Prossum, it is all Burberry now, since 2016 or so, this has the actual label they use now in, I have to google when exactly they changed over

Here it is, anything Burberry Brit would have to be pre 2017 at least, anything after that will have the label the coat has









						Burberry Will Unite Its Three Lines Under One Label
					

Say farewell to Prorsum, London, and Brit.




					www.elle.com


----------



## terite

Gabs007 said:


> Burberry Brit doesn't exist anymore, same as Prossum, it is all Burberry now, since 2016 or so, this has the actual label they use now in, I have to google when exactly they changed over
> 
> Here it is, anything Burberry Brit would have to be pre 2017 at least, anything after that will have the label the coat has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Will Unite Its Three Lines Under One Label
> 
> 
> Say farewell to Prorsum, London, and Brit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elle.com


Thanks for posting - I was pleased about this - were you?
t


----------



## Gabs007

terite said:


> Thanks for posting - I was pleased about this - were you?
> t



Overall yes, because they seem to have also removed the tackier items and streamlined their quality control, but at the same time they had a bit of a price hike, so I wasn't too pleased, I am a massive fan of their trench coats and car coats and general outer wear, I don't like it if they go too crazy with the different signature tartans (lining is fine, a bit of edging, fine, but sometimes they really do an overkill) but since their quality has increased again, the plainer items are worth buying as they wear so well and last forever. I used to have a lot of dealings with them when I was still working in journalism and as a company, they seem to be really on the ball. I am not that much of a fan of their bags, but shoes and clothes is usually quite good quality and a style that works for me.


----------



## fthel

Hello guys, nice to chat with again!
	

		
			
		

		
	








Hello guys, nice to chat with you again! I bought this Burberry Silk Scarf and would very much appreciate your expert eyes to authenticate it. Thank you very much in advance. Kind regards and merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## terite

fthel said:


> Hello guys, nice to chat with again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4931429
> View attachment 4931430
> View attachment 4931431
> View attachment 4931432
> View attachment 4931433
> View attachment 4931434
> 
> Hello guys, nice to chat with you again! I bought this Burberry Silk Scarf and would very much appreciate your expert eyes to authenticate it. Thank you very much in advance. Kind regards and merry Christmas to you all!


Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out. All four pages of the content tag up close and much closer photo of the Burberry label. Try for straight on photos - right way up. 
t


----------



## fthel

terite said:


> Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out. All four pages of the content tag up close and much closer photo of the Burberry label. Try for straight on photos - right way up.
> t



Hello Terite. Following your request, here are the pictures. Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

fthel said:


> Hello Terite. Following your request, here are the pictures. Thank you very much!


looks great.
t


----------



## fthel

terite said:


> looks great.
> t


Thank you Terite. You guys are amazing! Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## gospelfred

Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please. It is a Burberry Walden Belted Hobo; MADE IN CHINA with serial no: CNDONHOUDON. It also has a label no: CNDONHOUDON 3690433 / 61E. Many thanks.


----------



## terite

fthel said:


> Thank you Terite. You guys are amazing! Merry Christmas to you all!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi, grateful if you could help authenticate below please. It is a Burberry Walden Belted Hobo; MADE IN CHINA with serial no: CNDONHOUDON. It also has a label no: CNDONHOUDON 3690433 / 61E. Many thanks.


looks good
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Many thx T, really appreciate!


----------



## Lidiia8

Hi!
I like this scarf so much but could you pleas tell me is it authentic or not?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Nastydeplasti

Hi! I would like to get know about my new wool jacket Burberry, please. If it's authentic or not. Because the label is located down the jacket. And the connection of two parts are not perfect. Stitches in the interior part are bot also perfect. So there are questions . Thnx.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Many thx T, really appreciate!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> Hi!
> I like this scarf so much but could you pleas tell me is it authentic or not?
> Thanks a lot


Sorry - it is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

Nastydeplasti said:


> Hi! I would like to get know about my new wool jacket Burberry, please. If it's authentic or not. Because the label is located down the jacket. And the connection of two parts are not perfect. Stitches in the interior part are bot also perfect. So there are questions . Thnx.


It is an old one - but genuine.
t


----------



## Lidiia8

terite said:


> Sorry - it is a fake one.
> t


Ok, thanks)


----------



## Lidiia8

Hi, It will be great if you could help authenticate below, please.
I want to buy this scarf)


----------



## Lidiia8

And this one, please!))
It's very nice, but I would not want to get a fake)
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Lidiia8

And this one, please!⚘


----------



## Lidiia8

Sorry to take up your time!
Thank you very much!


----------



## Nastydeplasti

terite said:


> It is an old one - but genuine.
> t


Thank you, Terite


----------



## jacqueline mr

Please help, I bought this bag from Burberry Milano store and I'm sure it's 100% authentic. Now Im trying to sell it on facebook and this group keeps flagging it. I don't know why. It doesn't have a serial number and I don't have receipt. How can I prove it's authentic?


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> Hi, It will be great if you could help authenticate below, please.
> I want to buy this scarf)


Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out
t


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> And this one, please!))
> It's very nice, but I would not want to get a fake)
> Thank you very much for your help!


Need clearer and closer photos taken straight on, and photo of entire scarf laid flat.
t


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> And this one, please!⚘
> 
> View attachment 4935295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935296


This tag looks wrong- also looks black/should be blue in this case.
t


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> Sorry to take up your time!
> Thank you very much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Nastydeplasti said:


> Thank you, Terite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

jacqueline mr said:


> Please help, I bought this bag from Burberry Milano store and I'm sure it's 100% authentic. Now Im trying to sell it on facebook and this group keeps flagging it. I don't know why. It doesn't have a serial number and I don't have receipt. How can I prove it's authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935701


Send a photo of the back of the Made in Italy tag. Check the pockets for fabric tags and send photos.
t


----------



## Lidiia8

terite said:


> This tag looks wrong- also looks black/should be blue in this case.
> t


Thank you very much, Terite!
You help us a lot not to buy fakes![


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> Thank you very much, Terite!
> You help us a lot not to buy fakes![


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Lidiia8

terite said:


> Send a photo of the entire scarf laid out
> t


This is the entire scarf)
Is it authentic?)


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> This is the entire scarf)
> Is it authentic?)


Authentic scarf - nice color
t


----------



## Lidiia8

terite said:


> Authentic scarf - nice color
> t


Thank you very much!))
This is wonderful!


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> Thank you very much!))
> This is wonderful!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## miskis

Hey T was wondering if you could authenticate another coat for me  tia


----------



## Lidiia8

Hі, Terit!
Sorry for bothering you!
Please, help me to authenticate this scarf
thanks


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Hey T was wondering if you could authenticate another coat for me  tia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939023
> View attachment 4939024
> View attachment 4939025
> View attachment 4939026
> View attachment 4939027
> View attachment 4939028
> View attachment 4939029
> View attachment 4939030
> View attachment 4939031


I like to see the tags and labels up close.
Can you get in there on the phone?
t


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> Hі, Terit!
> Sorry for bothering you!
> Please, help me to authenticate this scarf
> thanks


Looks good
Vintage
t


----------



## miskis

I haven’t purchased the garment yet, as I’ve never seen a red label before and can’t find anything about it.. I’ve messaged the seller but haven’t heard anything yet


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> I haven’t purchased the garment yet, as I’ve never seen a red label before and can’t find anything about it.. I’ve messaged the seller but haven’t heard anything yet


The red label is ok - made in Portugal maybe? and it will be several years old
t
There are no red flags - send clear/close photos when you get it.


----------



## Lidiia8

terite said:


> Looks good
> Vintage
> t


thanks a lot)


----------



## PharmAssister

Hi all, I'm hoping to get some niggles cleared up before I open a dispute with eBay (seller is saying it's genuine). Granted, it was ridiculously cheap, but I've had some wins before when an item hasn't fitted properly and the seller just wants it gone. I figured I'd just request a refund if it were iffy. 

The coat itself is really well put together, tight stitching/seams, check lining symmetrical on both inner rear and sides of jacket (plaid doesn't match on side seams, but placement is symmetrical when coat hung inside out), buttons all imprinted nicely. Tags/labels all seem ok, except I can't find a style number so maybe some tags are missing. Interestingly, the composition states 100% cotton lining, when the arm linings are clearly poly satin.

Upon closer physical inspection, the stitching on the label (pic 1) isn't exact in bottom right corner (comes up instead of consistently close to the edge). The other thing that bothered me is that the lining isn't fixed at the bottom of the coat and you can turn it out, exposing the seams that are raw an unfinished.

Other oddities: cuffs are buttoned (but I've seen some like this), there's no high button near the collar to wear coat completely closed, no buttons on pockets, plaid on underside of collar is not 100% matched (it's close, but offset a bit).

Thanks in advance - I'm just looking for certainty before I go into the dispute process 

Item Name: Burberry trench coat
Item Number:383858549481
Seller ID: irinduran-0
Link: eBayAU


----------



## Laya09

Hi , I  bought this quilted Burberry jacket from a second hand store can you plz help with authentication?


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> thanks a lot)


you are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

PharmAssister said:


> Hi all, I'm hoping to get some niggles cleared up before I open a dispute with eBay (seller is saying it's genuine). Granted, it was ridiculously cheap, but I've had some wins before when an item hasn't fitted properly and the seller just wants it gone. I figured I'd just request a refund if it were iffy.
> 
> The coat itself is really well put together, tight stitching/seams, check lining symmetrical on both inner rear and sides of jacket (plaid doesn't match on side seams, but placement is symmetrical when coat hung inside out), buttons all imprinted nicely. Tags/labels all seem ok, except I can't find a style number so maybe some tags are missing. Interestingly, the composition states 100% cotton lining, when the arm linings are clearly poly satin.
> 
> Upon closer physical inspection, the stitching on the label (pic 1) isn't exact in bottom right corner (comes up instead of consistently close to the edge). The other thing that bothered me is that the lining isn't fixed at the bottom of the coat and you can turn it out, exposing the seams that are raw an unfinished.
> 
> Other oddities: cuffs are buttoned (but I've seen some like this), there's no high button near the collar to wear coat completely closed, no buttons on pockets, plaid on underside of collar is not 100% matched (it's close, but offset a bit).
> 
> Thanks in advance - I'm just looking for certainty before I go into the dispute process
> 
> Item Name: Burberry trench coat
> Item Number:383858549481
> Seller ID: irinduran-0
> Link: eBayAU
> 
> View attachment 4940408
> View attachment 4940409
> View attachment 4940410
> View attachment 4940411


Let's see a photo of the coat, front and back, coat lying open. 
Burberry at this time - was not the exacting label it is today - send photos of all tags and labels sewn into the side seams. 
So far - not concerned about rough seams inside/out. So far label looks like EARLY/vintage Burberry London.
t


----------



## terite

Laya09 said:


> Hi , I  bought this quilted Burberry jacket from a second hand store can you plz help with authentication?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940670
> View attachment 4940672
> View attachment 4940671
> View attachment 4940674
> View attachment 4940670
> View attachment 4940680


Let's see the coat front and back, and lying open, send closer photos of the content tags/snaps. So far - that is a very old label at the neck. 
t


----------



## Moooooo

Does anyone know what on earth this is? I inherited it from a relative with a lot of Burberry. It’s got kind of a GWP feel—canvas, plain, pretty flimsy. I was going to donate it but searched around online just in case it is something nicer than I assumed, and I saw someone selling it on eBay as a “Buckleigh packable tote/shopper.” It looks nothing like the other Buckleighs, though, and I am having trouble finding any kind of shopper model that it matches. (That said, this bag is at least twelve years old if not more so perhaps older models are different.) Would appreciate any insight if anyone has it! It doesn’t feel particularly authenticate (kind of flimsy, plain, etc.) but I would be astounded if this relative had bought a fake—she was an old school Harris’s department store and terrier dogs running around my vast Connecticut estate Burberry shopper, not a 2003 high school sophomore obsessed with labels Burberry shopper.


----------



## hafairy

Hello, I would greatly appreciate if you can help me authenticate a Burberry scarf I bought from an Instagram reseller. I’m concerned because the scarf is not symmetrical when I fold it in half. Please see circled areas in photos to highlight the non-symmetry. It is especially evident when I fold it in half lengthwise, you can see the black check line in the middle fold is wider on one edge than the other edge. I thought Burberry scarfs are always symmetrical? Please correct me if I am
wrong. Thank you so much.

Item Name: Burberry Half Mega Check Cashmere Scarf


----------



## Laya09

Thanks for your help,  there is another tag underneath the white tag referring to chest size in inches an cm but I  don't  have a pic of it the coat is not with me at the moment ,the outershell of the coat feels buttery, it doesn't have lots of labels only the white label at the top and ( another one underneath  it) and the small one on the side which I tried to google I think it is Spanish referring to the address of Burberry store in Spanish Airport ,sorry for maki5it so long 
And  here are more pic
THANKS VERY MUCH


----------



## miskis

terite said:


> The red label is ok - made in Portugal maybe? and it will be several years old
> t
> There are no red flags - send clear/close photos when you get it.


Hey T, so the seller took some more pictures for me.


----------



## terite

Moooooo said:


> Does anyone know what on earth this is? I inherited it from a relative with a lot of Burberry. It’s got kind of a GWP feel—canvas, plain, pretty flimsy. I was going to donate it but searched around online just in case it is something nicer than I assumed, and I saw someone selling it on eBay as a “Buckleigh packable tote/shopper.” It looks nothing like the other Buckleighs, though, and I am having trouble finding any kind of shopper model that it matches. (That said, this bag is at least twelve years old if not more so perhaps older models are different.) Would appreciate any insight if anyone has it! It doesn’t feel particularly authenticate (kind of flimsy, plain, etc.) but I would be astounded if this relative had bought a fake—she was an old school Harris’s department store and terrier dogs running around my vast Connecticut estate Burberry shopper, not a 2003 high school sophomore obsessed with labels Burberry shopper.


Your photos are blurry mostly sideways. I would like to see the labels straight on and clear.
It looks like an old shopper - where was it made? Spain? Italy? I can't see the tag.
This would be about 20 years old.
I mean - weren't they meant to be like a shopper - a shopping bag - not a luxury bag.
No red flags - not a buckleigh tote - I have a few shoppers from the old days.
Yes, the Burberry shopper is a wide and diverse group of shoppers for sure!  I'm here for all you guys!
Happy New Year!
t


----------



## terite

hafairy said:


> Hello, I would greatly appreciate if you can help me authenticate a Burberry scarf I bought from an Instagram reseller. I’m concerned because the scarf is not symmetrical when I fold it in half. Please see circled areas in photos to highlight the non-symmetry. It is especially evident when I fold it in half lengthwise, you can see the black check line in the middle fold is wider on one edge than the other edge. I thought Burberry scarfs are always symmetrical? Please correct me if I am
> wrong. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Half Mega Check Cashmere Scarf
> View attachment 4941614
> View attachment 4941615
> View attachment 4941616
> View attachment 4941617
> View attachment 4941618
> View attachment 4941619
> View attachment 4941620
> View attachment 4941621
> View attachment 4941613


You should post a photo that shows the entire scarf. 
The tags and labels look good.
t


----------



## terite

Laya09 said:


> Thanks for your help,  there is another tag underneath the white tag referring to chest size in inches an cm but I  don't  have a pic of it the coat is not with me at the moment ,the outershell of the coat feels buttery, it doesn't have lots of labels only the white label at the top and ( another one underneath  it) and the small one on the side which I tried to google I think it is Spanish referring to the address of Burberry store in Spanish Airport ,sorry for maki5it so long
> And  here are more pic
> THANKS VERY MUCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941703
> View attachment 4941703
> View attachment 4941704
> View attachment 4941705


It looks like a vintage coat - when you get it - send a photo of the main label (close/clear) and a photo of the tag underneath it. Otherwise - made in Spain is ok - snaps are ok - lining looks good.
t


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Hey T, so the seller took some more pictures for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942564
> View attachment 4942565


Labels look good - lining looks good. Several/many years old.
Authentic
t


----------



## Laya09

terite said:


> Labels look good - lining looks good. Several/many years old.
> Authentic
> t


Many thanks for your time , really helpful.


----------



## miskis

terite said:


> Labels look good - lining looks good. Several/many years old.
> Authentic
> t


Thanks again T ! I appreciate you taking the time


----------



## terite

Laya09 said:


> Many thanks for your time , really helpful.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Thanks again T ! I appreciate you taking the time


You are welcome.
t


----------



## PharmAssister

terite said:


> Let's see a photo of the coat, front and back, coat lying open.
> Burberry at this time - was not the exacting label it is today - send photos of all tags and labels sewn into the side seams.
> So far - not concerned about rough seams inside/out. So far label looks like EARLY/vintage Burberry London.
> t


I'm (pleasantly) gobsmacked, was _certain_ I'd been taken for a ride!! Additional labels as requested, thank you so much for taking the time to look  Should the lining composition state 100% cotton when the arms are lined in poly though?


----------



## oakrunfarm

Good morning, and Happy New Year!

I just made my very first Burberry purchase last night and am now concerned it is not authentic.
I've already paid for the item, because I have REALLY been wanting a coat like this and did not want to lose out on it, but I am worried about authenticity because I thought all Burberry Prorsum is made in Italy, and this coat was made in Malaysia.
The seller sells a LOT of Burberry and there are no negative reviews, so I felt confident in buying, but the lining is mis-matched, the buttons say Burberry London, the hardware is very shiny, etc.
Could you take a look and let me know what you think?

Item Name:
*Burberry London Black Mallard Duck Down Women's Coat Parka Size S 165/80A*

Item Number: 164615432182 
Seller ID: madstelek
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) 
Here is the link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/164615432182

It is coming from Poland and so I can wait until I get it if you need more photos, but if it is fake, I would like to see if I can contact the seller and cancel the transaction before it ships so I will not have to deal with packaging it back up and sending it back to Poland.

Thank you!


----------



## terite

PharmAssister said:


> I'm (pleasantly) gobsmacked, was _certain_ I'd been taken for a ride!! Additional labels as requested, thank you so much for taking the time to look  Should the lining composition state 100% cotton when the arms are lined in poly though?


Everything looks right for an almost 20 year old vintage Burberry London coat.
Burberry (not Burberry London) and Burberry Prorsum were better made and more expensive. There was another poster recently also quite convinced her legit Burberry London jacket was fake, and was disappointed in the (lack of) quality of the product (also about 20 year old item).
t


----------



## terite

oakrunfarm said:


> Good morning, and Happy New Year!
> 
> I just made my very first Burberry purchase last night and am now concerned it is not authentic.
> I've already paid for the item, because I have REALLY been wanting a coat like this and did not want to lose out on it, but I am worried about authenticity because I thought all Burberry Prorsum is made in Italy, and this coat was made in Malaysia.
> The seller sells a LOT of Burberry and there are no negative reviews, so I felt confident in buying, but the lining is mis-matched, the buttons say Burberry London, the hardware is very shiny, etc.
> Could you take a look and let me know what you think?
> 
> Item Name:
> *Burberry London Black Mallard Duck Down Women's Coat Parka Size S 165/80A*
> 
> Item Number: 164615432182
> Seller ID: madstelek
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> Here is the link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/164615432182
> 
> It is coming from Poland and so I can wait until I get it if you need more photos, but if it is fake, I would like to see if I can contact the seller and cancel the transaction before it ships so I will not have to deal with packaging it back up and sending it back to Poland.
> 
> Thank you!


Well, it is not labelled or described as Prorsum. 
I do not like the look of the content tag - although only one page is shown - it looks off to me.
The lining is mismatched where it should match.
t


----------



## oakrunfarm

terite said:


> Well, it is not labelled or described as Prorsum.
> I do not like the look of the content tag - although only one page is shown - it looks off to me.
> The lining is mismatched where it should match.
> t



Thank you! It is very confusing to me. The quality of the coat and the fur and the stitching look nice. But the lining being so far mismatched, and the hardware being so shiny are concerning, and I was also expecting to see the rest of the content tag (both sides and another tag). 

I don't know Burberry at all, so was really unsure. 

I read that the buttons are supposed to say "Burberry" twice, and these buttons have "Burberry" and "London." 

This seller has been an Ebay member for 10 years and sells primarily Burberry, with 100% positive ratings from multiple high-volume buyers on Ebay, and so I felt confident in buying, but then when I got to looking at some things after having paid, it raised concerns for me. 

Do you think it is fake or do you feel unsure about authenticity? What would be your advice to me?

Thanks again!


----------



## PharmAssister

terite said:


> Everything looks right for an almost 20 year old vintage Burberry London coat.
> Burberry (not Burberry London) and Burberry Prorsum were better made and more expensive. There was another poster recently also quite convinced her legit Burberry London jacket was fake, and was disappointed in the (lack of) quality of the product (also about 20 year old item).
> t


AMAZING! Thank you again xx


----------



## beeauty

Dear Terite

Belated Merry Christmas and Happy New Year  ❤️❤️ ☺️ can you please help me authenticate this Metallic Calfskin Mini Buckle Tote Charm .. Thank you so much 

*item name*: Burbery Metallic Calfskin Mini Buckle Tote Charm
*listing number:* none
seller id: none
*Website*: found exact same one at Fashionphile (https://www.fashionphile.com/burberry-metallic-calfskin-mini-buckle-tote-charm-pale-orchid-212982)











	

		
			
		

		
	
: if the photo I posted are no good please let me know I can post better photos . THANK YOU so much again ❤❤❤❤


----------



## beeauty

Pt:2


----------



## terite

oakrunfarm said:


> Thank you! It is very confusing to me. The quality of the coat and the fur and the stitching look nice. But the lining being so far mismatched, and the hardware being so shiny are concerning, and I was also expecting to see the rest of the content tag (both sides and another tag).
> 
> I don't know Burberry at all, so was really unsure.
> 
> I read that the buttons are supposed to say "Burberry" twice, and these buttons have "Burberry" and "London."
> 
> This seller has been an Ebay member for 10 years and sells primarily Burberry, with 100% positive ratings from multiple high-volume buyers on Ebay, and so I felt confident in buying, but then when I got to looking at some things after having paid, it raised concerns for me.
> 
> Do you think it is fake or do you feel unsure about authenticity? What would be your advice to me?
> 
> Thanks again!


I think it may well be quality control issues - I can only see one content tag.
I would need to see more/clearer photos to say for sure.
My advice? Hold out for the perfect one.
t


----------



## terite

PharmAssister said:


> AMAZING! Thank you again xx


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> Pt:2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945148
> View attachment 4945149


Very pretty - send photos of the Made in Romania stamp and a photo of the back of the stamp.
t


----------



## oakrunfarm

terite said:


> I think it may well be quality control issues - I can only see one content tag.
> I would need to see more/clearer photos to say for sure.
> My advice? Hold out for the perfect one.
> t



Yes, I wish now I had done that (waited for the perfect coat). 

I have already paid for it when I won it and it may be on the way to me now already.

I will post more pics when I get it. You'd like to see the content tags and what other views?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## terite

oakrunfarm said:


> Yes, I wish now I had done that (waited for the perfect coat).
> 
> I have already paid for it when I won it and it may be on the way to me now already.
> 
> I will post more pics when I get it. You'd like to see the content tags and what other views?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


The tags and the zippers and embossed metal.


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> Very pretty - send photos of the Made in Romania stamp and a photo of the back of the stamp.
> t



thank you (Hoping it’s authentic )
here are the photos you asked for. It’s so hard to take a clear photos because the bag so small ... so I had to take a video and screenshot the stamping.. hope it’s good


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> thank you (Hoping it’s authentic )
> here are the photos you asked for. It’s so hard to take a clear photos because the bag so small ... so I had to take a video and screenshot the stamping.. hope it’s good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945773
> View attachment 4945774
> View attachment 4945775
> View attachment 4945776
> View attachment 4945777
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945779


Everything looks good to me.
t


----------



## terite

oakrunfarm said:


> Thank you! It is very confusing to me. The quality of the coat and the fur and the stitching look nice. But the lining being so far mismatched, and the hardware being so shiny are concerning, and I was also expecting to see the rest of the content tag (both sides and another tag).
> 
> I don't know Burberry at all, so was really unsure.
> 
> I read that the buttons are supposed to say "Burberry" twice, and these buttons have "Burberry" and "London."
> 
> This seller has been an Ebay member for 10 years and sells primarily Burberry, with 100% positive ratings from multiple high-volume buyers on Ebay, and so I felt confident in buying, but then when I got to looking at some things after having paid, it raised concerns for me.
> 
> Do you think it is fake or do you feel unsure about authenticity? What would be your advice to me?
> 
> Thanks again!


PS: Picky - but she only has only 41 feedback - that is a beginner IMO.  Sellers should always show the content tags/all pages, zippers, etc.
t


----------



## beeauty

terite said:


> Everything looks good to me.
> t



omg  thank you THANK YOU happy Monday and ❤️ Have a great week ❤️


----------



## oakrunfarm

terite said:


> PS: Picky - but she only has only 41 feedback - that is a beginner IMO.  Sellers should always show the content tags/all pages, zippers, etc.
> t



Yes, I agree. I have nearly 600 myself, but most of that is buying, lol. 

I bought it against my better judgment (and with the aid of a nice Italian red wine). Lesson learned, and maybe this will help someone else. 

I have asked for a refund (she did offer it prior, due to the tags). 

Thanks again for all of your help with this.


----------



## terite

beeauty said:


> omg  thank you THANK YOU happy Monday and ❤ Have a great week ❤


You are welcome. Happy New Yeat
t


----------



## terite

oakrunfarm said:


> Yes, I agree. I have nearly 600 myself, but most of that is buying, lol.
> 
> I bought it against my better judgment (and with the aid of a nice Italian red wine). Lesson learned, and maybe this will help someone else.
> 
> I have asked for a refund (she did offer it prior, due to the tags).
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help with this.


You are welcome.
When I say the tags look off or wrong - I should say RED FLAG - I think it is fake.
Yes, you came through it ok - get the refund and she has been working with you so I think that is good.
The extra photos really did show an unusual zipper and error ridden tags.
But don't give up - these experiences teach us to be super aware of the details.
Feel free to check here first - and even check here after the item arrives

One story from long ago - a woman checked here on a backpack - genuine - she received the backpack and it was fake - then said we had authenticated it - she sent photos - and it was not the same backpack at all - it had totally different/fake tags and it was a replica. The seller posted a real one, and sent the buyer a fake one.
Seller was very devious and it was not our fault. To me the tags were night and day difference, but this was not obvious to her.

ESPECIALLY check scarves and bags and trench coats - and anything nova check.

Happy New Year
t


----------



## Bingparks

Hello, 
I just purchased this Burberry purse on Postmark and wanted to make sure it was authentic, as the seller said it was.


----------



## hafairy

terite said:


> You should post a photo that shows the entire scarf.
> The tags and labels look good.
> t


Hi T,

Here is a photo of the entire scarf. Because this is the mega size, it’s super long so I had to take the photo from way up high to capture the whole scarf. It is normal for the scarf to not be symmetrical when folded in half? Would you prefer photos up close of the scarf itself? Or do you think because the tag and label looks good that it should be authentic? Thanks so much again.


----------



## terite

Bingparks said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased this Burberry purse on Postmark and wanted to make sure it was authentic, as the seller said it was.


Well it is not Burberry as we know it. 
t


----------



## terite

hafairy said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Here is a photo of the entire scarf. Because this is the mega size, it’s super long so I had to take the photo from way up high to capture the whole scarf. It is normal for the scarf to not be symmetrical when folded in half? Would you prefer photos up close of the scarf itself? Or do you think because the tag and label looks good that it should be authentic? Thanks so much again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947471
> 
> The content tag looks good - the main label - you can send that front and back, up close for a better look.
> I am looking to see if the white inside the squares is the same color or not - as the outside white and I cannot tell.
> I think you are smart to look for irregularities like how it folds in half etc. The weaving mills are pretty accurate - only you can tell if has been stretched a bit? or is it off center?
> If it is going to bug you - return it and find one you are wild about. Tassels should be nice and tightly twisted.
> t


----------



## hafairy

Hi T,

That’s the word I was looking for, “off-centre”. The scarf isn’t stretched out, I was hoping that would be the case so at least I could fix it; the issue is the weave is off-centre.

Unfortunately I bought this scarf from a supposedly reputable Instagram reseller who is now ignoring me after she said she would help me check if her other scarves have the same issues with symmetry. So I don’t have the option to return unless I can prove the scarf is fake.

I’ve attached photos of the main label as you requested, do you see any issues?

The tassels do feel tight. I’m surprised how much the black lines appears to fuzz and give off the appearance of “bleeding” onto the white. Is that normal? I’ve attached a photo of this too. 

Thank you so much again!


----------



## hafairy

Just reposting to quote your reply, sorry. 





hafairy said:


> Hi T,
> 
> That’s the word I was looking for, “off-centre”. The scarf isn’t stretched out, I was hoping that would be the case so at least I could fix it; the issue is the weave is off-centre.
> 
> Unfortunately I bought this scarf from a supposedly reputable Instagram reseller who is now ignoring me after she said she would help me check if her other scarves have the same issues with symmetry. So I don’t have the option to return unless I can prove the scarf is fake.
> 
> I’ve attached photos of the main label as you requested, do you see any issues?
> 
> The tassels do feel tight. I’m surprised how much the black lines appears to fuzz and give off the appearance of “bleeding” onto the white. Is that normal? I’ve attached a photo of this too.
> 
> Thank you so much again!


----------



## terite

hafairy said:


> Hi T,
> 
> That’s the word I was looking for, “off-centre”. The scarf isn’t stretched out, I was hoping that would be the case so at least I could fix it; the issue is the weave is off-centre.
> 
> Unfortunately I bought this scarf from a supposedly reputable Instagram reseller who is now ignoring me after she said she would help me check if her other scarves have the same issues with symmetry. So I don’t have the option to return unless I can prove the scarf is fake.
> 
> I’ve attached photos of the main label as you requested, do you see any issues?
> 
> The tassels do feel tight. I’m surprised how much the black lines appears to fuzz and give off the appearance of “bleeding” onto the white. Is that normal? I’ve attached a photo of this too.
> 
> Thank you so much again!


Tags and labels look good. Tassels look good. Color looks right. 
Cashmere has that fuzz - but tough to tell from photos if it is just the right amount.
To me, it looks ok. Is it cashmere? The way it feels is much different than a fake would feel - compare it to other cashmere you may have.
t


----------



## sare

Hello!! I would love some assistance with authenticating this item please ❤️

Burberry haymarket check pochette


----------



## terite

sare said:


> Hello!! I would love some assistance with authenticating this item please ❤
> 
> Burberry haymarket check pochette


Authentic
t


----------



## Ruby1222

Hi,
Happy New Year! I recently bought a Burberry shoulder bag. I'm having second thoughts of it's authenticity even if the seller listed it as authentic. Would it be possible if anyone can take the time and look at the pictures especially the tags. I don't see any marks or serial no.
Thank you for your time!


----------



## Moooooo

terite said:


> Your photos are blurry mostly sideways. I would like to see the labels straight on and clear.
> It looks like an old shopper - where was it made? Spain? Italy? I can't see the tag.
> This would be about 20 years old.
> I mean - weren't they meant to be like a shopper - a shopping bag - not a luxury bag.
> No red flags - not a buckleigh tote - I have a few shoppers from the old days.
> Yes, the Burberry shopper is a wide and diverse group of shoppers for sure!  I'm here for all you guys!
> Happy New Year!
> t


Thanks so much! It says "Made in China." Unfortunately I don't have more photos at the moment, but the shopper information is great. Thank you!


----------



## miskis

Hey again T ... I had a few scarves I was wondering if you could authenticate for me please ?


----------



## terite

Ruby1222 said:


> Hi,
> Happy New Year! I recently bought a Burberry shoulder bag. I'm having second thoughts of it's authenticity even if the seller listed it as authentic. Would it be possible if anyone can take the time and look at the pictures especially the tags. I don't see any marks or serial no.
> Thank you for your time!


This is an authentic bag - it predates serial numbers. It is Made in Italy and is from about 2003
t


----------



## terite

Moooooo said:


> Thanks so much! It says "Made in China." Unfortunately I don't have more photos at the moment, but the shopper information is great. Thank you!


You are welcome.
Send the other photos when you get the bag again - surprised that is says Made in China - I was not expecting that.
t


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Hey again T ... I had a few scarves I was wondering if you could authenticate for me please ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952161
> View attachment 4952185
> View attachment 4952188


I'm best with one at a time. Label/entire scarf/fringe/edges/closeup. I find the color changes and views hard to sort out.
t


----------



## Ruby1222

terite said:


> This is an authentic bag - it predates serial numbers. It is Made in Italy and is from about 2003
> t


Thank you so much! Much appreciated. I fell relieved.


----------



## miskis

terite said:


> I'm best with one at a time. Label/entire scarf/fringe/edges/closeup. I find the color changes and views hard to sort out.
> t


Np sorry about that 

1)


----------



## miskis

2)


----------



## miskis

3)


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Np sorry about that
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952651
> View attachment 4952652
> View attachment 4952653
> View attachment 4952654


Looks good - vintage
t


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952655
> View attachment 4952656
> View attachment 4952657


The newest one of the three - genuine
t


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952658
> View attachment 4952661
> View attachment 4952664


I've never seen that label before - but it looks good - so it would be 1989
t


----------



## miskis

terite said:


> I've never seen that label before - but it looks good - so it would be 1989
> t


Thanks again t for your time I truly appreciate it ! And right I’ve never seen it before either I guess it was maybe a limited edition one?


----------



## Jadex-37

Hi t,

Do you think this is genuine Prorsum? Thank you.


----------



## miskis

Hey T, I have another scarf for you to look at if you don’t mind authenticating it for me. I kinda went crazy and bought a bunch . I haven’t seen just straight black and white before and I can’t find it when I search for it.


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Thanks again t for your time I truly appreciate it ! And right I’ve never seen it before either I guess it was maybe a limited edition one?


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Hi t,
> 
> Do you think this is genuine Prorsum? Thank you.


Send the neck photo taken straight on, and the content tag straight on and closer.
t
Prorsum will have a black label and will say prorsum on the label - could be just Burberry.


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Hey T, I have another scarf for you to look at if you don’t mind authenticating it for me. I kinda went crazy and bought a bunch . I haven’t seen just straight black and white before and I can’t find it when I search for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954032
> View attachment 4954033
> View attachment 4954034
> View attachment 4954035


looks good
t


----------



## bettyboouae

Hi there new member here 

I purchased this bag classed as rare vintage, ive been all over the net trying to find info about it and cannot and now I’m super dubious, I am not generally a designer bag girl but something about this caught my eye and I ended up in a bidding war for it (I know ridiculous) the seller had 100% positive reviews and sells rare bags regularly.
Anyone can help me, it’s the lining I’m kind of thinking might not be Burberry standards but if it’s vintage then maybe it is I don’t know.


----------



## terite

bettyboouae said:


> Hi there new member here
> 
> I purchased this bag classed as rare vintage, ive been all over the net trying to find info about it and cannot and now I’m super dubious, I am not generally a designer bag girl but something about this caught my eye and I ended up in a bidding war for it (I know ridiculous) the seller had 100% positive reviews and sells rare bags regularly.
> Anyone can help me, it’s the lining I’m kind of thinking might not be Burberry standards but if it’s vintage then maybe it is I don’t know.


Genuine - not that rare. Several years old - poor example of nova check lining, but that's how it was. 
t


----------



## bettyboouae

terite said:


> Genuine - not that rare. Several years old - poor example of nova check lining, but that's how it was.
> t


Thank you so much, I just got real worried as I’ve not been able to actually find the design online anywhere.

do you have any idea what it is called, I looked for red hobo, red shoulder bag etc and nothing.


----------



## Bingparks

terite said:


> Well it is not Burberry as we know it.
> t



Thank you!


----------



## miskis

Hey t, was looking at this wallet for a gift, is it genuine vintage ?


----------



## miskis

Could you also authenticate this purse please and thank you


----------



## miskis

And one more please ..I have my doubts with both bags.. but if they’re real then amazing !..also the seller of this bag said there’s no serial number because it’s vintage ? Is that true?


----------



## Lidiia8

Hello, T!
Can you please tell me, is it authentic?
Thanks))


----------



## terite

bettyboouae said:


> Thank you so much, I just got real worried as I’ve not been able to actually find the design online anywhere.
> 
> do you have any idea what it is called, I looked for red hobo, red shoulder bag etc and nothing.


You are welcome - no I don't remember the name - I remember there were lots of "pebbled leather" items that year - and I remember that keyhole kind of hardware.
t


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Hey t, was looking at this wallet for a gift, is it genuine vintage ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958253
> View attachment 4958254
> View attachment 4958255
> View attachment 4958256
> View attachment 4958257
> View attachment 4958258
> View attachment 4958259
> View attachment 4958260
> View attachment 4958261
> View attachment 4958262
> View attachment 4958263


Yes, genuine vintage
t


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Could you also authenticate this purse please and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958274
> View attachment 4958276
> View attachment 4958277
> View attachment 4958278
> View attachment 4958279
> View attachment 4958281
> View attachment 4958282
> View attachment 4958283
> View attachment 4958284


Would like to see a clearer/closer photo of that inside tag, embossed metal on handle and zipper pull
t


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> And one more please ..I have my doubts with both bags.. but if they’re real then amazing !..also the seller of this bag said there’s no serial number because it’s vintage ? Is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958365
> View attachment 4958366
> View attachment 4958367
> View attachment 4958368
> View attachment 4958369
> View attachment 4958370
> View attachment 4958371
> View attachment 4958372


That one is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> Hello, T!
> Can you please tell me, is it authentic?
> Thanks))


Need to see the entire scarf, all pages of the content/care tag and a closer photo of the label and the edge of the scarf.
t


----------



## Ruby1222

Hi Everyone,
I came across this Burberry bag. I can't actually pinpoint if it's authentic because of the "Made in China" label. Would anyone be so kind as to tell me if this is authentic? I'm very interested in this bag.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## bettyboouae

terite said:


> You are welcome - no I don't remember the name - I remember there were lots of "pebbled leather" items that year - and I remember that keyhole kind of hardware.
> t


Thank you so much really appreciate it.


----------



## terite

Ruby1222 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I came across this Burberry bag. I can't actually pinpoint if it's authentic because of the "Made in China" label. Would anyone be so kind as to tell me if this is authentic? I'm very interested in this bag.
> 
> Thank you for your time!


yes this is authentic - and was made in China
t


----------



## Ruby1222

Thank you! Good to know. I appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## terite

Ruby1222 said:


> Thank you! Good to know. I appreciate you taking the time.


You are welcome
t


----------



## miskis

terite said:


> Would like to see a clearer/closer photo of that inside tag, embossed metal on handle and zipper pull
> t


Hey T the seller sent these ones .. I’m sorry if they’re not much better ..


----------



## Spshah12

Is this real?


----------



## miskis

Got one more for you T, just trying to find myself a nice genuine vintage


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Hey T the seller sent these ones .. I’m sorry if they’re not much better ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959991
> View attachment 4959992
> View attachment 4959993
> View attachment 4959994


I can't see the embossed metal or the lettering clearly enough to be convinced. The handles look a bit off but can't say for sure with these photos. Did you say they are both from the same person? And the other one is fake - 
t


----------



## terite

Spshah12 said:


> Is this real?


Need to see tags up close/right side up/clear - all pages of the content tag, the edges and the entire scarf laid out.
t


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Got one more for you T, just trying to find myself a nice genuine vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960236
> View attachment 4960237
> View attachment 4960238
> View attachment 4960239
> View attachment 4960240
> View attachment 4960241
> View attachment 4960242
> View attachment 4960243
> View attachment 4960244
> View attachment 4960247
> View attachment 4960248


Need to be able to read all four pages of the content tag, need to see all embossed metal straight on and up close, need to see the leather badge straight on and up close, zipper pull
t


----------



## miskis

terite said:


> I can't see the embossed metal or the lettering clearly enough to be convinced. The handles look a bit off but can't say for sure with these photos. Did you say they are both from the same person? And the other one is fake -
> t


Sorry for wasting your time T, I’m not going to bother with the bags I just have a terrible feeling about them. Thank you though


----------



## miskis

How about this one ? Definitely had better pictures


----------



## miskis

And a coat if you don’t mind, please and thank you


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Sorry for wasting your time T, I’m not going to bother with the bags I just have a terrible feeling about them. Thank you though


You are welome - I agree - it is best to pass in this case when clearly one is fake and the other we can't get a good look at. 
t


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> How about this one ? Definitely had better pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961544
> View attachment 4961545
> View attachment 4961547
> View attachment 4961546
> View attachment 4961548
> View attachment 4961549
> View attachment 4961550
> View attachment 4961551


This is genuine - saddle bag - very old - lining is disintegrating.
t


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> And a coat if you don’t mind, please and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961553
> View attachment 4961554
> View attachment 4961555
> View attachment 4961556
> View attachment 4961557
> View attachment 4961558
> View attachment 4961559
> View attachment 4961561
> View attachment 4961560
> View attachment 4961562


Authentic jacket. 
t


----------



## terite

As always - if I have missed anyone - let me know.
t


----------



## miskis

terite said:


> Authentic jacket.
> t


Thanks again T I appreciate your time


----------



## terite

miskis said:


> Thanks again T I appreciate your time


You are welcome
t


----------



## saijin

Hi Terite 
It’s been a while, happy new year. 

Would you pls help me with the scarf? 
I think this one is real.


----------



## cjgirl80

Hi Terite!
I bought the special edition Heart Scarf on Poshmark that looked amazing, and I received it, and I think I scored a good deal. Would you please share your insight on it and let me know if I'm making a mistake? Thank you so much for your time!


Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Heart Cashmere Scarf
Link: Here
Photos: My photos below.


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Hi Terite
> It’s been a while, happy new year.
> 
> Would you pls help me with the scarf?
> I think this one is real.


Tags look good.
Send one photo of the entire scarf.
t


----------



## terite

cjgirl80 said:


> Hi Terite!
> I bought the special edition Heart Scarf on Poshmark that looked amazing, and I received it, and I think I scored a good deal. Would you please share your insight on it and let me know if I'm making a mistake? Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Heart Cashmere Scarf
> Link: Here
> Photos: My photos below.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962883
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962884
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962886
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962887
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962888
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962889
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962890
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962891


Looks good
t


----------



## saijin

Thanks as always, Terite. 
I actually decide not to get the scarf as the seller wants too much. 

I’m just gonna buy from outlets.


----------



## cjgirl80

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you again for your expertise!!


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Thanks as always, Terite.
> I actually decide not to get the scarf as the seller wants too much.
> 
> I’m just gonna buy from outlets.


Ok! You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

cjgirl80 said:


> Thank you again for your expertise!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Ruby1222

Hello again,
I've come across this Large Vintage Burberry bag. It's similar to what I have but an older version and a bigger size. The zipper is "Opti". I've always thought Burberry uses YKK. Can anyone please let me know if this bag is real? I appreciate any feedbacks on this bag. 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## mightyhunter

Note: The seller says they bought it from Burberry directly ~15 years ago. There's no serial number on the "made in" tag but they said not all bags will have it (esp if older). I don't own any Burberry so I'm unfamiliar. These are all the photos that were in the listing. I'm so grateful for any help!

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Nova Check Coated Canvas Pochette (not sure if it's the *official* name though)
Link (if available): https://poshmark.ca/listing/Burberry-Small-Bag-5e65867fc4cd7e29c8cae0a1
Photos:


----------



## terite

Ruby1222 said:


> Hello again,
> I've come across this Large Vintage Burberry bag. It's similar to what I have but an older version and a bigger size. The zipper is "Opti". I've always thought Burberry uses YKK. Can anyone please let me know if this bag is real? I appreciate any feedbacks on this bag.
> 
> Thank you for your time!


Authentic - vintage - zipper pulls, there have been a few changes. It is about 20 years old. 
t


----------



## terite

mightyhunter said:


> Note: The seller says they bought it from Burberry directly ~15 years ago. There's no serial number on the "made in" tag but they said not all bags will have it (esp if older). I don't own any Burberry so I'm unfamiliar. These are all the photos that were in the listing. I'm so grateful for any help!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Nova Check Coated Canvas Pochette (not sure if it's the *official* name though)
> Link (if available): https://poshmark.ca/listing/Burberry-Small-Bag-5e65867fc4cd7e29c8cae0a1
> Photos:


499! I have several of those! I would like to see the zipper pull in this case.
t


----------



## Ruby1222

terite said:


> Authentic - vintage - zipper pulls, there have been a few changes. It is about 20 years old.
> t


Thank you so much, Terite! I appreciate your expertise.


----------



## Allison_Day

Hello! Would love any insight on whether or not this burberry purse is authentic. I do not know the name/make of it.


----------



## mightyhunter

terite said:


> 499! I have several of those! I would like to see the zipper pull in this case.
> t



I've asked the seller to send me a photo of the zipper pull! Can I ask if the fact that the "Made in" tab doesn't have a serial number is a red flag? I saw another listing of what looks to be the same Burberry Pochette (here: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Burberry-bag-5fcd37056e2846893e58ac49) where it does have a little serial code. :/
Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

Ruby1222 said:


> Thank you so much, Terite! I appreciate your expertise.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Allison_Day said:


> Hello! Would love any insight on whether or not this burberry purse is authentic. I do not know the name/make of it.


It is a fake one.
t


----------



## terite

mightyhunter said:


> I've asked the seller to send me a photo of the zipper pull! Can I ask if the fact that the "Made in" tab doesn't have a serial number is a red flag? I saw another listing of what looks to be the same Burberry Pochette (here: https://poshmark.ca/listing/Burberry-bag-5fcd37056e2846893e58ac49) where it does have a little serial code. :/
> Thanks so much!


It is ok if the back does not have a mark if it predates the other one.
t


----------



## CatwithaBag

Dear all, I bought the trench below online on sale from a local retailer that sells Burberry. As per their listing, the trench "Kensingtonlong" was marked down from 1249€ which is not the current price of a new Kensington trench (1790€). This, the fact that it was a new listing with only one item and some research with the listing pictures led me to believe they had found an old trench in their warehouse (it looked like this model with the chain and this logo patch: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/post-33479087). 

What came in is the trench you see below, clearly a different model than advertised. Unlike what I see elsewhere, this model does not even have "Kensington" written anywhere on the trench itself. It came with a price tag from the retailer of 1790€, so the normal Heritage Kensington price. I have no idea what I have bought now, as while it looks similar to the new cheaper polyester trenches, the labels say 100% cotton and the buttons don't look like plastic to me. Have I been fooled, is this even real? I found no such model anywhere online. 

If it is real, any idea of what model/from when it is? Thank you so much for your time!

Item Name (if you know it): Kensingtonlong
Link (if available): n/a














Photos:


----------



## dreamingaboutbags

Dear Authenticator,

First of thank you for your time! 

I’ve attached the pictures of a vintage Burberry I’ve found on eBay. If you would be so kind to tell me if you think this is authentic or not.

Many thanks!


----------



## terite

CatwithaBag said:


> Dear all, I bought the trench below online on sale from a local retailer that sells Burberry. As per their listing, the trench "Kensingtonlong" was marked down from 1249€ which is not the current price of a new Kensington trench (1790€). This, the fact that it was a new listing with only one item and some research with the listing pictures led me to believe they had found an old trench in their warehouse (it looked like this model with the chain and this logo patch: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/post-33479087).
> 
> What came in is the trench you see below, clearly a different model than advertised. Unlike what I see elsewhere, this model does not even have "Kensington" written anywhere on the trench itself. It came with a price tag from the retailer of 1790€, so the normal Heritage Kensington price. I have no idea what I have bought now, as while it looks similar to the new cheaper polyester trenches, the labels say 100% cotton and the buttons don't look like plastic to me. Have I been fooled, is this even real? I found no such model anywhere online.
> 
> If it is real, any idea of what model/from when it is? Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Kensingtonlong
> Link (if available): n/a
> 
> View attachment 4967165
> View attachment 4967166
> View attachment 4967167
> View attachment 4967168
> View attachment 4967169
> View attachment 4967170
> View attachment 4967171
> View attachment 4967172
> View attachment 4967173
> View attachment 4967174
> View attachment 4967175
> View attachment 4967176
> 
> Photos:


What was the advertisement? Send that link. Also send a straight and right side up and close up photos of the content tags - all, and the size tags and the tag at the neck. The content tags looks good so far - I have seen this coat before - was it on here? I recognize the mark on the back of the collar.
t


----------



## terite

dreamingaboutbags said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> First of thank you for your time!
> 
> I’ve attached the pictures of a vintage Burberry I’ve found on eBay. If you would be so kind to tell me if you think this is authentic or not.
> 
> Many thanks!


A really nice example of an authentic Burberry vintage haymarket check bag in excellent condition. 
(It would have had a blue carrier bag originally, but who cares.)
t


----------



## CatwithaBag

terite said:


> What was the advertisement? Send that link. Also send a straight and right side up and close up photos of the content tags - all, and the size tags and the tag at the neck. The content tags looks good so far - I have seen this coat before - was it on here? I recognize the mark on the back of the collar.
> t



Hi terite, thank you so much for your response!

Unfortunately the link was removed. The description said "Kensingtonlong" as the model, listed a few obvious features (belt, pockets...) and that it is 100% cotton. I look at the site regularly and it seems they put it up just for that one coat and down again when it sold. That is the store, all brand new items: https://www.engelhorn.de/fashion/damen/top-marken/burberry?start=108&sz=36

The model they displayed looked like this one, this is clearly not what they sent me (different page): https://www.modehaus-schnitzler.de/...ong-2717351-parent.html?number=kensingtonlong

More images below, including a tag I found in a pocket. Your expertise is much appreciated!


----------



## lilililililili

Dear Terite, I need your kind advise! I found a scarf that was listed on Instagram that is claimed to be authentic. However, the lettering seems wrong, I don't like the material and braids as well. Can this be caused by dry cleaning or use? Thank you for your time and effort 

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry nova check scarf
Link:I attached all the images available, but


----------



## SnowyMacaron

Dear Authenticator,

I would like to check if this bag is authentic.

Item Name (if you know it): i dont have the name
Photos:


----------



## dreamingaboutbags

terite said:


> A really nice example of an authentic Burberry vintage haymarket check bag in excellent condition.
> (It would have had a blue carrier bag originally, but who cares.)
> t


Thank you so much for your prompt reply! I’ve made a bid, hopefully I will get it. And thank you for identifying the name of the bag 

If it’s not too much of a trouble, would you know more or less from when it’s this bag?

Regarding the dustbag, I trust you! I have no idea when they changed from blue to light brown (or vice-versa) or if it’s from a specific collection, etc.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Spshah12

Hi terite!
Would you mind checking this one?


----------



## Spshah12

As well as this one. Thanks T


----------



## terite

CatwithaBag said:


> Hi terite, thank you so much for your response!
> 
> Unfortunately the link was removed. The description said "Kensingtonlong" as the model, listed a few obvious features (belt, pockets...) and that it is 100% cotton. I look at the site regularly and it seems they put it up just for that one coat and down again when it sold. That is the store, all brand new items: https://www.engelhorn.de/fashion/damen/top-marken/burberry?start=108&sz=36
> 
> The model they displayed looked like this one, this is clearly not what they sent me (different page): https://www.modehaus-schnitzler.de/...ong-2717351-parent.html?number=kensingtonlong
> 
> More images below, including a tag I found in a pocket. Your expertise is much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 4967528
> View attachment 4967529
> View attachment 4967530
> View attachment 4967531
> View attachment 4967532
> View attachment 4967533
> View attachment 4967534
> View attachment 4967536
> View attachment 4967537
> View attachment 4967538
> View attachment 4967539


If you received a coat that is not what was photographed, return it. The trench models have changed a lot over the years - if you want one labelled Kensington - return this one and keep looking.
t


----------



## terite

lilililililili said:


> Dear Terite, I need your kind advise! I found a scarf that was listed on Instagram that is claimed to be authentic. However, the lettering seems wrong, I don't like the material and braids as well. Can this be caused by dry cleaning or use? Thank you for your time and effort
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry nova check scarf
> Link:I attached all the images available, but
> View attachment 4967685
> View attachment 4967686
> View attachment 4967687
> View attachment 4967688



Does not look like Burberry.
t


----------



## terite

SnowyMacaron said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> I would like to check if this bag is authentic.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): i dont have the name
> Photos:
> View attachment 4968031
> View attachment 4968009
> View attachment 4968010
> View attachment 4968011
> View attachment 4968012
> View attachment 4968013
> View attachment 4968014
> View attachment 4968017
> View attachment 4968018
> View attachment 4968019
> View attachment 4968020
> View attachment 4968021
> View attachment 4968031


Let's see the back of the Burberry London leather tag - the one sewn on the inside.
t


----------



## terite

dreamingaboutbags said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt reply! I’ve made a bid, hopefully I will get it. And thank you for identifying the name of the bag
> 
> If it’s not too much of a trouble, would you know more or less from when it’s this bag?
> 
> Regarding the dustbag, I trust you! I have no idea when they changed from blue to light brown (or vice-versa) or if it’s from a specific collection, etc.
> 
> Thank you so much!


It is from about 2003/4/5  - looks to be in excellent condition from what is shown.
One of my favorite line of vintage bags because of the quality/Made in Italy.
t


----------



## SnowyMacaron

terite said:


> Let's see the back of the Burberry London leather tag - the one sewn on the inside.
> t


Dear terite, 

Thank you for taking a look at the bag for me. Here are the photos.


----------



## Harvey.B

Hello everyone,
I am wanting to purchase this Burberry bag for my mother who has been a nurse throughout Covid and I’ve saved up as a secret thank you to her.
If this bag is fake, could you be able to leave any other legitimate bags below (£100-£300)

Item: ashbury Haymarket check medium bowling tote handbag.
Seller ID : raffStuff69
link:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114643494578


----------



## CatwithaBag

terite said:


> If you received a coat that is not what was photographed, return it. The trench models have changed a lot over the years - if you want one labelled Kensington - return this one and keep looking.
> t


Hi terite, I don't need a specific label in the coat, sorry if it came across this way. In fact it is very pretty in person and I would like to keep it, but I was worried that it may not be legit as it is not like the image on the page. 

It also got me interested in what I actually have here and if there was a way to learn about this model. That's why I really appreciate your feedback, I am super impressed by your knowledge and grateful for you to share it here so others can learn.


----------



## new2lux

Dear authenticator, 
Can you please help me know if this bag is legit


----------



## Chanell0

Hi I was wondering if this Burberry skirt is authentic

Item Name: Burberry vintage tartan scottish nova skirt

No link

Photos:


----------



## terite

Spshah12 said:


> Hi terite!
> Would you mind checking this one?
> 
> View attachment 4968609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968610
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968611


I have a one of these - but it has that odd blue tag on the inside.
Can you send a close up of the blue paper tag, inside and out.
t


SnowyMacaron said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> I would like to check if this bag is authentic.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): i dont have the name
> Photos:
> View attachment 4968031
> View attachment 4968009
> View attachment 4968010
> View attachment 4968011
> View attachment 4968012
> View attachment 4968013
> View attachment 4968014
> View attachment 4968017
> View attachment 4968018
> View attachment 4968019
> View attachment 4968020
> View attachment 4968021
> View attachment 4968031


I'm a bit stumped by this one. Made in China tag, but Burberry London tag - embossed metal looks good, but the style is odd.
Quality is not there - stitching looks bad in places. Are you thinking of buying this? What is the provenance?
t
Do you own it or thinking of buying?


----------



## terite

Spshah12 said:


> As well as this one. Thanks T


Send photos of the tags, label on the handle
t


----------



## terite

new2lux said:


> Dear authenticator,
> Can you please help me know if this bag is legit


Would need to see all pages of the content tag, interior tags, closer photos of the stamps and labels.
t


----------



## terite

Chanell0 said:


> Hi I was wondering if this Burberry skirt is authentic
> 
> Item Name: Burberry vintage tartan scottish nova skirt
> 
> No link
> 
> Photos:


Authentic - fun find. VINTAGE.
t


----------



## SnowyMacaron

terite said:


> I have a one of these - but it has that odd blue tag on the inside.
> Can you send a close up of the blue paper tag, inside and out.
> t
> 
> I'm a bit stumped by this one. Made in China tag, but Burberry London tag - embossed metal looks good, but the style is odd.
> Quality is not there - stitching looks bad in places. Are you thinking of buying this? What is the provenance?
> t
> Do you own it or thinking of buying?



Hi terite, 

Sadly, i owned it. I actually got it from a preloved store in the neighbourhood. She says the bag is about 11 to 12 years old. 

Thank you so much for taking time to look at it for me.


----------



## terite

SnowyMacaron said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> Sadly, i owned it. I actually got it from a preloved store in the neighbourhood. She says the bag is about 11 to 12 years old.
> 
> Thank you so much for taking time to look at it for me.


Is this for the bag? Or the umbrella - the umbrella - waiting for a photo of the paper blue tag

The bag? Don't know for sure but I think it is possibly and early made for Japan market - Made in China - looks like legit Burberry snaps and tags - unusual design - like Blue Label. So a lower price point product - tough to resell - 
t


----------



## terite

Harvey.B said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am wanting to purchase this Burberry bag for my mother who has been a nurse throughout Covid and I’ve saved up as a secret thank you to her.
> If this bag is fake, could you be able to leave any other legitimate bags below (£100-£300)
> 
> Item: ashbury Haymarket check medium bowling tote handbag.
> Seller ID : raffStuff69
> link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114643494578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969503
> View attachment 4969504
> View attachment 4969505
> View attachment 4969506
> View attachment 4969504
> View attachment 4969503


send the link - it will have more photos.
t


----------



## terite

Spshah12 said:


> Hi terite!
> Would you mind checking this one?
> 
> View attachment 4968609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968610
> 
> 
> View attachment 4968611


Send a photo closeup of that blue paper tag.
t


----------



## terite

CatwithaBag said:


> Hi terite, I don't need a specific label in the coat, sorry if it came across this way. In fact it is very pretty in person and I would like to keep it, but I was worried that it may not be legit as it is not like the image on the page.
> 
> It also got me interested in what I actually have here and if there was a way to learn about this model. That's why I really appreciate your feedback, I am super impressed by your knowledge and grateful for you to share it here so others can learn.


Send photos of all pages of the paper tag, close up, in focus, right way up. Let's see if the tags match your coat - has the plastic lozenge been cut?
It is a huge red flag when you don't get what you ordered - especially with Burberry trenches, scarves and bags. 

t


----------



## CatwithaBag

terite said:


> Send photos of all pages of the paper tag, close up, in focus, right way up. Let's see if the tags match your coat - has the plastic lozenge been cut?
> It is a huge red flag when you don't get what you ordered - especially with Burberry trenches, scarves and bags.
> 
> t



Hi terite, I tried to take as many photos as possible, I hope these work out for you. As you can see in one of the images the paper tag is folded so I cannot take a straight image of 2 pages without cutting the cord. 

The paper tag is attached to the band at the neck of the coat (the one you would put the coat on a hanger with) and has not been cut off. The plastic "Burberry" thing is attached to the cord, is this the lozenge?


----------



## CatwithaBag

CatwithaBag said:


> Hi terite, I tried to take as many photos as possible, I hope these work out for you. As you can see in one of the images the paper tag is folded so I cannot take a straight image of 2 pages without cutting the cord.
> 
> View attachment 4971476
> View attachment 4971477
> View attachment 4971478
> View attachment 4971479
> View attachment 4971480
> View attachment 4971482
> View attachment 4971484
> View attachment 4971488
> View attachment 4971491
> View attachment 4971493
> View attachment 4971495
> View attachment 4971496



More images here.


----------



## terite

CatwithaBag said:


> More images here.
> 
> View attachment 4971503
> View attachment 4971504
> View attachment 4971505


The paper tags all look good.
Paper tag does say Kensington and Heritage Trench and size 4 
t


----------



## sleepyxiao

Hi t,

I bought these two exact Burberry Scarves from Vestiaire Collective, but one is larger than the other by a good margin. Though, they both look and feel the same, could you let me know if one of them is fake?

Item Name: Half Mega Check Cashmere Scarf

Scarf 1: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ry/red-cashmere-burberry-scarf-13487539.shtml








Scarf 2: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ry/red-cashmere-burberry-scarf-13744868.shtml








Here is a picture of the length difference when placed together:




Thanks for your help!


----------



## terite

sleepyxiao said:


> Hi t,
> 
> I bought these two exact Burberry Scarves from Vestiaire Collective, but one is larger than the other by a good margin. Though, they both look and feel the same, could you let me know if one of them is fake?
> 
> Item Name: Half Mega Check Cashmere Scarf
> 
> Scarf 1: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ry/red-cashmere-burberry-scarf-13487539.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4972976
> View attachment 4972977
> View attachment 4972978
> View attachment 4972979
> View attachment 4972981
> 
> 
> Scarf 2: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ry/red-cashmere-burberry-scarf-13744868.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4972982
> View attachment 4972984
> View attachment 4972985
> View attachment 4972986
> View attachment 4972987
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the length difference when placed together:
> 
> View attachment 4972992
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Post the paper tags all pages of the second one.
Which one is the right length? The first one?
T


----------



## sleepyxiao

terite said:


> Post the paper tags all pages of the second one.
> Which one is the right length? The first one?
> T



Just measured, neither of them is the right length... one is 197 cm long and the other is 204 cm long.

Scarf 1                                                                         Scarf 2




Scarf 2 Tags:


----------



## Lidiia8

Hi, Terite!
Can you, please, tell me, is it authentic?
Thanks)


----------



## saijin

Terite, I ended up getting the scarf. 
here’s the full photo of the scarf itself if you would pleaSe.


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> Hi, Terite!
> Can you, please, tell me, is it authentic?
> Thanks)
> 
> View attachment 4973626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973631
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973633
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973635
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973636
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973639


I can't read the tags - does the black tag say Prorsum? And then the paper tag says London?
t


----------



## terite

sleepyxiao said:


> Just measured, neither of them is the right length... one is 197 cm long and the other is 204 cm long.
> 
> Scarf 1                                                                         Scarf 2
> View attachment 4973335
> View attachment 4973336
> 
> 
> Scarf 2 Tags:
> View attachment 4973353
> View attachment 4973372
> View attachment 4973357
> View attachment 4973370
> View attachment 4973371
> View attachment 4973373
> View attachment 4973374


I don't see any description in english? Are the paper tags the same?
t


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Terite, I ended up getting the scarf.
> here’s the full photo of the scarf itself if you would pleaSe.


Looks good
t


----------



## sleepyxiao

terite said:


> I don't see any description in english? Are the paper tags the same?
> t



The paper tags are identical. Only the first page and the last page are in English (pictures below). The weird thing is that they were both produced on the same day according to the Chinese paper tag page.


----------



## terite

Harvey.B said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am wanting to purchase this Burberry bag for my mother who has been a nurse throughout Covid and I’ve saved up as a secret thank you to her.
> If this bag is fake, could you be able to leave any other legitimate bags below (£100-£300)
> 
> Item: ashbury Haymarket check medium bowling tote handbag.
> Seller ID : raffStuff69
> link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114643494578
> 
> 
> View attachment 4969503
> View attachment 4969504
> View attachment 4969505
> View attachment 4969506
> View attachment 4969504
> View attachment 4969503


Sorry - I just saw that you did have the link - 
authentic
t


----------



## terite

sleepyxiao said:


> The paper tags are identical. Only the first page and the last page are in English (pictures below). The weird thing is that they were both produced on the same day according to the Chinese paper tag page.
> 
> View attachment 4974294
> View attachment 4974296
> View attachment 4974297


They both seem good - I cannot explain the size difference - they should feel the same and smell the same.
t


----------



## sleepyxiao

terite said:


> They both seem good - I cannot explain the size difference - they should feel the same and smell the same.
> t



Thanks a lot, terite! Super weird on the size difference...


----------



## saijin

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you!


----------



## Lidiia8

terite said:


> I can't read the tags - does the black tag say Prorsum? And then the paper tag says London?
> t


yes, on black - Prorsum, and on paper -London
it is not good...


----------



## terite

sleepyxiao said:


> Thanks a lot, terite! Super weird on the size difference...


I cannot explain it - 
Can you read the Chinese writing? That is a skill that we could use on this forum - I read the English and French - sometimes you can tell if there are problems that way.
Maybe you could help us.
t


----------



## terite

saijin said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> yes, on black - Prorsum, and on paper -London
> it is not good...


No - that is not good. But let's see -
Prorsum label - I cannot read it - send a better picture - it should be a black tag.
Made in tag looks odd - should also have Burberry on there or Made in Italy, and clear contents.
Let's see what the paper tag says it is.
Has the tag been re-attached? The paper tag looks legit
t


----------



## Lidiia8

terite said:


> No - that is not good. But let's see -
> Prorsum label - I cannot read it - send a better picture - it should be a black tag.
> Made in tag looks odd - should also have Burberry on there or Made in Italy, and clear contents.
> Let's see what the paper tag says it is.
> Has the tag been re-attached? The paper tag looks legit
> t


Thanks, Т!
These photos from the seller.
I will ask him for additional photos,
I hope he will agree to make them for me


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> Thanks, Т!
> These photos from the seller.
> I will ask him for additional photos,
> I hope he will agree to make them for me


ok!
t


----------



## JustAnotherLondoner

Hi!
My mother was gifted this burberry bag many years ago (i think like 20-30 years ago) by my grandparents. She has never used it, so i have been tasked with finding out its value/reselling it. However, it has no "made in" tag, or any tag stitched into it from what i can see. Ive also never seen a burberry bag this shape anywhere online. Do you think its real? Its a saddle bag shape. Comes in a Burberry dust bag. 

Thanks so much in advance
Kelly


----------



## terite

JustAnotherLondoner said:


> Hi!
> My mother was gifted this burberry bag many years ago (i think like 20-30 years ago) by my grandparents. She has never used it, so i have been tasked with finding out its value/reselling it. However, it has no "made in" tag, or any tag stitched into it from what i can see. Ive also never seen a burberry bag this shape anywhere online. Do you think its real? Its a saddle bag shape. Comes in a Burberry dust bag.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance
> Kelly


It is a fake one. It imitates a vintage Dior bag in shape. And imitates Burberry check, but it is not genuine.
t


----------



## ajde.adam

Hi Terite,
New member to the Burberry club here and I just wanted your input with an online retailer. I just bought the Phoebe drawcord pouch from Browns Fashion and would like to know if you're familiar with them and whether they're a reputable source for Burberry items. I'm  pretty sure they're legit, but I thought I'd ask because I noticed a very very slight difference with the Burberry print in front of the pouch. I might just be overthinking it and it could just be the brand's quality control that's the issue.


----------



## terite

ajde.adam said:


> Hi Terite,
> New member to the Burberry club here and I just wanted your input with an online retailer. I just bought the Phoebe drawcord pouch from Browns Fashion and would like to know if you're familiar with them and whether they're a reputable source for Burberry items. I'm  pretty sure they're legit, but I thought I'd ask because I noticed a very very slight difference with the Burberry print in front of the pouch. I might just be overthinking it and it could just be the brand's quality control that's the issue.


Send photos of the paper tags - interior/content tags - the inside black leather Burberry tag is not right. Is that in your bag? Are those all tags?
What is the online seller?
t


----------



## ajde.adam

terite said:


> Send photos of the paper tags - interior/content tags - the inside black leather Burberry tag is not right. Is that in your bag? Are those all tags?
> What is the online seller?
> t



Those are all the tags that came with the bag. The leather Burberry tag is inside the bag, and I'm attaching a photo of another tag that says Made In Moldova. I bought it online from brownsfashion.com which seemed legit enough since its parent company is Farfetch, LOL. Keeping my fingers crossed that I won't have to contact them


----------



## Cretize

Hey. Can i please get a legit check of this burberry checkered zip hoodie? I think it looks off, but im no expert.

//Thanks


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticators,
Can you plz take a look at this


----------



## chicklety

Hi! I'm new to Burberry... would love this forum's expertise to authenticate this Burberry trench...I have a few days to return if needed. Also, any idea of the year or model? Thanks so much ! ♡ 

Note the size tag shows UK and USA on one side. Other European sizes on the flip side.

There's a tag that reads GBBURLIMCAS ??
The liner is not one perfect panel, looks like 5. The center, then 2 panels from under arms to bottom, then 2 more for the rest...
The buttons say Burberry once, not twice, is that ok? One button sticks out wonkey.

I think it's ok but let's see what you think  I will add photos in another post as well as here...
	

		
			
		

		
	

















			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/burberry-london-belted-trench-coat-8xxe9


----------



## chicklety

chicklety said:


> Hi! I'm new to Burberry... would love this forum's expertise to authenticate this Burberry trench...I have a few days to return if needed. Also, any idea of the year or model? Thanks so much ! ♡
> 
> Note the size tag shows UK and USA on one side. Other European sizes on the flip side.
> 
> There's a tag that reads GBBURLIMCAS ??
> The liner is not one perfect panel, looks like 5. The center, then 2 panels from under arms to bottom, then 2 more for the rest...
> The buttons say Burberry once, not twice, is that ok? One button sticks out wonkey.
> 
> I think it's ok but let's see what you think  I will add photos in another post as well as here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977926
> View attachment 4977927
> View attachment 4977928
> View attachment 4977929
> View attachment 4977930
> View attachment 4977931
> View attachment 4977932
> View attachment 4977933
> View attachment 4977934
> View attachment 4977935
> View attachment 4977936
> View attachment 4977937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/burberry-london-belted-trench-coat-8xxe9



Additional details... thanks!!


----------



## chicklety

chicklety said:


> Additional details... thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977939
> View attachment 4977940
> View attachment 4977941
> View attachment 4977942


Just another note that the Gbburlimcas tag is upside down and the belt included is not a D ring style, for what its worth... thank you so much!!


----------



## chicklety

chicklety said:


> Just another note that the Gbburlimcas tag is upside down and the belt included is not a D ring style, for what its worth... thank you so much!!


Back of coat
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, if needed...thank you so much!!


----------



## chicklety

chicklety said:


> Back of coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if needed...thank you so much!!


And collar


----------



## panopticoon

Item Name:  Burberry Green Trenchcoat Women’s Small

Item Number: 114637687433

Seller ID: zhoiren

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/114637687433



Hi, can someone please authenticate this jacket for me? 



On the material tag it says it’s the Sandringham, but the lining doesn’t match a stock photo of the same jacket I found on net-a-porter.



Also, the stitches under the collar are crooked.


----------



## panopticoon

A few more photos. Thanks so much


----------



## Spshah12

Hey is this authentic? Offerup took it done as counterfeit but it looked genuine to me


----------



## terite

ajde.adam said:


> Those are all the tags that came with the bag. The leather Burberry tag is inside the bag, and I'm attaching a photo of another tag that says Made In Moldova. I bought it online from brownsfashion.com which seemed legit enough since its parent company is Farfetch, LOL. Keeping my fingers crossed that I won't have to contact them



All I can see here is the Made in Muldova stamp - which looks blurry - it may be your photo. We need to see all tags, labels, stamps up close/clear. What is on the back of the Made in tag? Any embossed hardware?
t


----------



## terite

Cretize said:


> Hey. Can i please get a legit check of this burberry checkered zip hoodie? I think it looks off, but im no expert.
> 
> //Thanks


I need to see all pages of the content tags - up close/clear - front of zipper. So far I agree - looks off - need to see more photos
t


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Can you plz take a look at this


Try again = get closer photos of the tags - send pic of the zipper/zipper pull and the interior of the bag. Any embossed hardware (ie on buckles)?
t


----------



## terite

chicklety said:


> Hi! I'm new to Burberry... would love this forum's expertise to authenticate this Burberry trench...I have a few days to return if needed. Also, any idea of the year or model? Thanks so much ! ♡
> 
> Note the size tag shows UK and USA on one side. Other European sizes on the flip side.
> 
> There's a tag that reads GBBURLIMCAS ??
> The liner is not one perfect panel, looks like 5. The center, then 2 panels from under arms to bottom, then 2 more for the rest...
> The buttons say Burberry once, not twice, is that ok? One button sticks out wonkey.
> 
> I think it's ok but let's see what you think  I will add photos in another post as well as here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977926
> View attachment 4977927
> View attachment 4977928
> View attachment 4977929
> View attachment 4977930
> View attachment 4977931
> View attachment 4977932
> View attachment 4977933
> View attachment 4977934
> View attachment 4977935
> View attachment 4977936
> View attachment 4977937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/burberry-london-belted-trench-coat-8xxe9


I can't get into the site - I am not going to sign up.
Tags looks good.
t


----------



## terite

chicklety said:


> Additional details... thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977939
> View attachment 4977940
> View attachment 4977941
> View attachment 4977942


authentic
t


----------



## terite

chicklety said:


> And collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978244


Nice back of color - nicely matched.
t


----------



## terite

panopticoon said:


> A few more photos. Thanks so much


Tags look wrong. 
You can return ebay items - item not as described I THINK - I still sell on ebay, but I have not done a return in a long time.
t


----------



## terite

Spshah12 said:


> Hey is this authentic? Offerup took it done as counterfeit but it looked genuine to me


I like a closer view of the stamps and zipper pull.
So far, looks good - vintage blue nova check - they came in pink as well with the same stamps. 
t


----------



## chicklety

terite said:


> Nice back of color - nicely matched.
> t


THANK YOU!!! No worries about not getting to therealreal site. They only show 3 exterior pics, no model name was listed either. Thanks for your help and expertise I was going bonkers studying prior posts and photos. You're a fashion hero!


----------



## ajde.adam

I'm sorry about the pics. I took more for you and hopefully it came out clearer this time around. I just turned the bag inside out again, and behind the "Made In Moldova" tag there's a code reading "MDTITSIC70HIN". On the small brown tag, that same code is present too if that means anything at all. Besides the big logo on the front, the zipper pull has Burberry on it on one side and the cordlock has it too.


----------



## ajde.adam

terite said:


> All I can see here is the Made in Muldova stamp - which looks blurry - it may be your photo. We need to see all tags, labels, stamps up close/clear. What is on the back of the Made in tag? Any embossed hardware?
> t



Here are the pics:


----------



## ajde.adam

ajde.adam said:


> I'm sorry about the pics. I took more for you and hopefully it came out clearer this time around. I just turned the bag inside out again, and behind the "Made In Moldova" tag there's a code reading "MDTITSIC70HIN". On the small brown tag, that same code is present too if that means anything at all. Besides the big logo on the front, the zipper pull has Burberry on it on one side and the cordlock has it too.



Correction to this statement from me. I was just looking over the picture again and realized that the code on the back of the Made In tag is actually MDTITSIC70HI, it's missing the N at the end.


----------



## PharmAssister

Me again! I feel I'm a bit too much into chasing the vintage eBay trade...
Seller: rodeo_drive_only
Item: older Prorsum honey trench here

More tag pics requested too. Is it normal for this style/vintage to _not_ have check under the collar? That was one of the pics I'd requested and answer was that it is on the cheaper lines (Brit/London... which clearly isn't true?!)


----------



## fairiesintheforest

violet8 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd appreciate it if you could please take a look and authenticate this coat for me.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Blue Label Coat
> Link (if available): http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-BEIGE-WOOL-TRENCH-350-OBO-W0QQAdIdZ560270423
> Photos: attached
> 
> Thank you very much!





TwiNnie said:


> Here's another one that interests me. Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry check scarf
> Item Number: 281247158330
> Seller ID: kmarie198911
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281247158330?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


it's authentic. I own several trenches / coats from burberry.


----------



## terite

chicklety said:


> THANK YOU!!! No worries about not getting to therealreal site. They only show 3 exterior pics, no model name was listed either. Thanks for your help and expertise I was going bonkers studying prior posts and photos. You're a fashion hero!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

ajde.adam said:


> Here are the pics:
> 
> View attachment 4978887
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978892
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978895
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978901
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978906
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978907


All of these tags and labels look good.
t


----------



## terite

PharmAssister said:


> Me again! I feel I'm a bit too much into chasing the vintage eBay trade...
> Seller: rodeo_drive_only
> Item: older Prorsum honey trench here
> 
> More tag pics requested too. Is it normal for this style/vintage to _not_ have check under the collar? That was one of the pics I'd requested and answer was that it is on the cheaper lines (Brit/London... which clearly isn't true?!)


This is an old one - like 30 years old. Vintage. Yes, normal to have a plain collar. Nice to get the wool liner looking that crisp.
Authentic
t


----------



## ajde.adam

terite said:


> All of these tags and labels look good.
> t


That is great to hear! Thank you T for taking the time to help me out with this one. I can’t wait to start using the pouch as a crossbody bag!


----------



## terite

ajde.adam said:


> That is great to hear! Thank you T for taking the time to help me out with this one. I can’t wait to start using the pouch as a crossbody bag!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Boniekk

Can someone help me and authenticate this Burberry Brit shirt ? Thanks


----------



## terite

Boniekk said:


> Can someone help me and authenticate this Burberry Brit shirt ? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 4982888
> View attachment 4982889
> View attachment 4982890
> View attachment 4982891
> View attachment 4982892
> View attachment 4982893


It is a fake one.
t


----------



## Chanell0

Hi Authenticator,
I bought this trenchcoat of Ebay and was just wondering if it was authentic,

VTG Burberry Black Nova Classic Button Trench Coat Lined Wool

(I can't get a link to the auction)

Seller: comecop2018  (ebay)

It has tags (not original there from the seller)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lahambiee

Hey ladies! Just wanted to run this sweater by you gals:


----------



## terite

Chanell0 said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> I bought this trenchcoat of Ebay and was just wondering if it was authentic,
> 
> VTG Burberry Black Nova Classic Button Trench Coat Lined Wool
> 
> (I can't get a link to the auction)
> 
> Seller: comecop2018  (ebay)
> 
> It has tags (not original there from the seller)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Authentic - vintage
t


----------



## terite

Lahambiee said:


> Hey ladies! Just wanted to run this sweater by you gals:


 cannot confirm with that care tag - is that it for tags?
t


----------



## Lahambiee

terite said:


> cannot confirm with that care tag - is that it for tags?
> t


Yes sadly, it's quite worn.


----------



## terite

Lahambiee said:


> Yes sadly, it's quite worn.


It is not a Burberry content or care tag. Another clue would be the content and style of this item - the neck tag looks good - but how did it get there? 
t


----------



## Lahambiee

terite said:


> It is not a Burberry content or care tag. Another clue would be the content and style of this item - the neck tag looks good - but how did it get there?
> t


Not too sure but the neck tag was originally there when I received the sweater.


----------



## terite

Lahambiee said:


> Not too sure but the neck tag was originally there when I received the sweater.


Where did it come from? What would the content be? How old would you say it is? Any other tags? Any other embroidery? How is the sizing? These things might help.
t


----------



## Lahambiee

terite said:


> Where did it come from? What would the content be? How old would you say it is? Any other tags? Any other embroidery? How is the sizing? These things might help.
> t


Bought from The Real Real. The material on that tag is faint but it says 100% wool that feels quite soft to the touch. The sizing is true to size - ive measured it and it fits perfectly within the small measurements I found on their website. 

In terms of everything else about the sweater, I'm not sure although there's stitching going straight down the middle in the front and back of the sweater.  Here's the landing page for the sweater and images from the website: 



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/knitwear/burberry-wool-turtleneck-sweater-8laf5


----------



## terite

Lahambiee said:


> Bought from The Real Real. The material on that tag is faint but it says 100% wool that feels quite soft to the touch. The sizing is true to size - ive measured it and it fits perfectly within the small measurements I found on their website.
> 
> In terms of everything else about the sweater, I'm not sure although there's stitching going straight down the middle in the front and back of the sweater.  Here's the landing page for the sweater and images from the website:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/knitwear/burberry-wool-turtleneck-sweater-8laf5


Thanks for the photos - sorry I can't help you further - no legit Burberry content tag - neck tag looks good - no other Burberry identifiers (like a check insert/embroidered knight/etc.)
t


----------



## alypep

Any thoughts on this vintage Burberry? I’ve heard mixed reviews of Vestiaire. It’s a good price. http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...urberry/cloth-burberry-handbag-13980246.shtml


----------



## alypep

.


----------



## terite

alypep said:


> Any thoughts on this vintage Burberry? I’ve heard mixed reviews of Vestiaire. It’s a good price. http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...urberry/cloth-burberry-handbag-13980246.shtml


It is a vintage bag maybe 30 days old - not a cloth bag but a coated vinyl bag - maybe the interior is leather/not sure. I better get more of my vintage pieces listed!
t


----------



## alypep

terite said:


> It is a vintage bag maybe 30 days old - not a cloth bag but a coated vinyl bag - maybe the interior is leather/not sure. I better get more of my vintage pieces listed!
> t


Thank you! Yes I find Vestiaire has a lot of things listed wrong (ie cloth vs leather).


----------



## Spshah12

terite said:


> I like a closer view of the stamps and zipper pull.
> So far, looks good - vintage blue nova check - they came in pink as well with the same stamps.
> t


Thank you! I have another scarf needing verification. Would appreciate.


----------



## Spshah12

As well as this belt


----------



## terite

Spshah12 said:


> Thank you! I have another scarf needing verification. Would appreciate.


I like to see entire scarf including fringe, all pages of content tags, fringe, closer view of Burberry label.
t


----------



## terite

Spshah12 said:


> As well as this belt


Belt is fake
t


----------



## Spshah12

terite said:


> I like to see entire scarf including fringe, all pages of content tags, fringe, closer view of Burberry label.
> t


----------



## terite

Authentic
t


----------



## Becca.X

Hi Terite, I bought a Burberry scarf off a depop seller and all the tags and stitching looked fine. I compared to some other people’s photos here and they look the same. However when I touched the scarf I was surprised at the quality as it just didn’t feel very soft compared to what I thought a 100% cashmere scarf would be. So I ordered a brand new authentic one directly from the Burberry website. I compared the two side by side and although they looked identical, the one bought from Burberry directly was much softer to touch (all my family members did a blinded touch test and all said the authentic one was softer in quality). The difference is noticeable side by side but requires a good feel of both to conclude a ‘winner’. My question is if it’s possible to have differences in quality of cashmere? Can they really differ in their quality or should they all feel the same? Thanks a lot


----------



## terite

Becca.X said:


> Hi Terite, I bought a Burberry scarf off a depop seller and all the tags and stitching looked fine. I compared to some other people’s photos here and they look the same. However when I touched the scarf I was surprised at the quality as it just didn’t feel very soft compared to what I thought a 100% cashmere scarf would be. So I ordered a brand new authentic one directly from the Burberry website. I compared the two side by side and although they looked identical, the one bought from Burberry directly was much softer to touch (all my family members did a blinded touch test and all said the authentic one was softer in quality). The difference is noticeable side by side but requires a good feel of both to conclude a ‘winner’. My question is if it’s possible to have differences in quality of cashmere? Can they really differ in their quality or should they all feel the same? Thanks a lot


Cashmere should be very soft. Some are a bit thicker/thinner - send photos of the one you got from depop.
t


----------



## Becca.X

terite said:


> Cashmere should be very soft. Some are a bit thicker/thinner - send photos of the one you got from depop.
> t


Hi Terite, here is the link to the one I bought https://depop.app.link/qUqppg26Vdb
It definitely feels a bit thinner and less soft than the authentic Burberry one I bought from the website to compare. Thanks a lot!


----------



## thelegend27

Would anyone be able to confirm if this scarf is authentic or not ?


----------



## terite

Becca.X said:


> Hi Terite, here is the link to the one I bought https://depop.app.link/qUqppg26Vdb
> It definitely feels a bit thinner and less soft than the authentic Burberry one I bought from the website to compare. Thanks a lot!


I can't see the pictures clearly there - they have this fake one: https://www.depop.com/products/needclassyvintage-womens-nova-check-burberry-scarf-7c8e/
and I can see some genuine clothing and some fake clothing.
Maybe put the tags side by side one at a time and compare
t


----------



## terite

thelegend27 said:


> Would anyone be able to confirm if this scarf is authentic or not ?


need a closer photo of that blue label laid flat
t


----------



## Becca.X

terite said:


> I can't see the pictures clearly there - they have this fake one: https://www.depop.com/products/needclassyvintage-womens-nova-check-burberry-scarf-7c8e/
> and I can see some genuine clothing and some fake clothing.
> t


Hi terite, the link you sent back is to another seller so I’m a little confused!
I’ve attached some screenshots of the sellers photos and also my own photos of the labels.
The difference between this and the real one I ordered is that overall it’s a tiny bit thinner and also just a bit less soft. I think the labels check out to be fine but I’m just worried someone has put a real tag on a fake scarf!  Thanks


----------



## terite

Becca.X said:


> Hi terite, the link you sent back is to another seller so I’m a little confused!
> I’ve attached some screenshots of the sellers photos and also my own photos of the labels.
> The difference between this and the real one I ordered is that overall it’s a tiny bit thinner and also just a bit less soft. I think the labels check out to be fine but I’m just worried someone has put a real tag on a fake scarf!  Thanks


Yes - the other links were other sellers - just that it is a red flag for me when the site is not monitored for fake sales.
The tags look fine - are they identical to your one from Burberry? There are two sewn on tags, four pages of content tags and several pages of paper tags - that is a lot to move around - but I am always alert to the fact that people can take the tags of one piece and put them on another. 
If you have doubts, you should return it. 
t


----------



## Becca.X

terite said:


> Yes - the other links were other sellers - just that it is a red flag for me when the site is not monitored for fake sales.
> The tags look fine - are they identical to your one from Burberry? There are two sewn on tags, four pages of content tags and several pages of paper tags - that is a lot to move around - but I am always alert to the fact that people can take the tags of one piece and put them on another.
> If you have doubts, you should return it.
> t


Almost identical, except for the order number but that would be subject to change and also the logo is a little different but I think it's because burberry were also transitioning between the old and new logo.
I actually did the burn test.... i took a piece of the fluff from both scarves, rolled into a ball and they both burn the same (smelt like burnt hair, no chemical smell and no smoke or continuous burn even off the flame). I then burnt a synthetic scarf and it was pretty obvious. Do you think that's a good way to tell? 
Thanks so much for you help by the way i really appreciate it!!


----------



## lolapoo

Hello! I bought a Burberry scarf from a private seller who claimed it was a authentic scarf. Please could you help me authenticate this. Thank you in advance


----------



## terite

Becca.X said:


> Almost identical, except for the order number but that would be subject to change and also the logo is a little different but I think it's because burberry were also transitioning between the old and new logo.
> I actually did the burn test.... i took a piece of the fluff from both scarves, rolled into a ball and they both burn the same (smelt like burnt hair, no chemical smell and no smoke or continuous burn even off the flame). I then burnt a synthetic scarf and it was pretty obvious. Do you think that's a good way to tell?
> Thanks so much for you help by the way i really appreciate it!!


Sure - try all the tricks!
Send a photo of the two logos side by side.
t


----------



## terite

lolapoo said:


> Hello! I bought a Burberry scarf from a private seller who claimed it was a authentic scarf. Please could you help me authenticate this. Thank you in advance


Looks good!
t


----------



## lolapoo

terite said:


> Looks good!
> t


Thank you x


----------



## terite

lolapoo said:


> Thank you x


You are welcome
t


----------



## blah3333

Hi all,

Wanted to see your thoughts on this listing. Way too good to be true right? Also made in Turkey which to me seems very questionable.


Item Name:Burberry London Mens Embroidery Sweatshirt Burgundy M 100%Cotton. Authentic
Item Number:
Seller ID: 201joe2008
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...-/224350026588?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## Anne2010

Please review if authentic being sold online.
Item Name:BURBERRY 
Item Number: 115706244
Seller ID: ?
Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/115706244


----------



## terite

blah3333 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wanted to see your thoughts on this listing. Way too good to be true right? Also made in Turkey which to me seems very questionable.
> 
> 
> Item Name:Burberry London Mens Embroidery Sweatshirt Burgundy M 100%Cotton. Authentic
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: 201joe2008
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...-/224350026588?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


Interesting that the seller does not post a clear shot of the Made in "Turky" tag - spelling mistake. And tags are all wrong. It is fake and there are other fakes listed and surprisingly only one negative feedback so far.
Always show caution when a seller has multiples of the same item.
t


----------



## terite

Anne2010 said:


> Please review if authentic being sold online.
> Item Name:BURBERRY
> Item Number: 115706244
> Seller ID: ?
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/115706244


I like to see the metal badge on the front and the other side of the serial number tag - but there are no red flags for me. 
t


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello friends,
Can you please authenticate this burberry sweater please and thank you

https://heycurtsy.com/gxfaFwBS3db https://heycurtsy.com/gxfaFwBS3db


----------



## terite

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello friends,
> Can you please authenticate this burberry sweater please and thank you
> 
> https://heycurtsy.com/gxfaFwBS3db https://heycurtsy.com/gxfaFwBS3db
> 
> View attachment 4997766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997768


Would need to see all pages of the content tag (close enough to read)
t


----------



## Filippo Amaducci

Good morning guys, can you please help me authenticate this Burberry shoulder bag? Thank you a lot.!
LINK : https://www.depop.com/products/alessandradililla105-borsa-vintage-a-tracolla-burberrys/


----------



## coltellate

Hi, Would anyone be able to confirm if this bag Is authentic?


----------



## thelegend27

Hi T,
What are your thoughts on this scarf? If you need any additional pics let me know.


----------



## terite

Filippo Amaducci said:


> Good morning guys, can you please help me authenticate this Burberry shoulder bag? Thank you a lot.!
> LINK : https://www.depop.com/products/alessandradililla105-borsa-vintage-a-tracolla-burberrys/


A very old, authentic Burberry bag.
t


----------



## terite

coltellate said:


> Hi, Would anyone be able to confirm if this bag Is authentic?


Would this be a very old bag? Where did it come from. Stamp looks like an old style stamp - bag looks mint. Did it happen to come from Asia?Search inside for another tag - especially a made in tag
t


----------



## terite

thelegend27 said:


> Hi T,
> What are your thoughts on this scarf? If you need any additional pics let me know.


Looks good - vintage
t


----------



## thelegend27

terite said:


> Looks good - vintage
> t


Thank you very much for your help


----------



## coltellate

terite said:


> Would this be a very old bag? Where did it come from. Stamp looks like an old style stamp - bag looks mint. Did it happen to come from Asia?Search inside for another tag - especially a made in tag
> t


Hi, it comes from Italy and unfortunately there are no other tags  the leather looks really good, it might indeed be and old one but I am not sure about its authenticity... Thank you very much in any case!


----------



## Mickeyscloset

Hi T!

I’m hoping you can help me with my most recent purchase. Everything looks OK on the scarf but for 100% cashmere, it feels very rough and scratchy. Does the fabric ever get rough with age? I have other cashmere scarves and they feel completely different. In fact, my wool scarves are softer than this one.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

thelegend27 said:


> Thank you very much for your help


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

coltellate said:


> Hi, it comes from Italy and unfortunately there are no other tags  the leather looks really good, it might indeed be and old one but I am not sure about its authenticity... Thank you very much in any case!


Send a clear/close photo of that oval leather patch on the front.
t


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Hi T!
> 
> I’m hoping you can help me with my most recent purchase. Everything looks OK on the scarf but for 100% cashmere, it feels very rough and scratchy. Does the fabric ever get rough with age? I have other cashmere scarves and they feel completely different. In fact, my wool scarves are softer than this one.  Thanks in advance!


Tags and scarf looks good - it would be an old one - like 20 years old at least. Cashmere - should be soft. These vintage cashmere ones are usually fabulous and THICK - otherwise I have no explanation for why it is not soft.
t


----------



## rimaarts

Ebay seller: Diplomat suits
Item link :Burberry coat


could you help me out guys? Kind of didn’t expect to vin an auction of Burberry coat on the cheap, so didn’t do my due diligence before payment. While seller took his sweet time dispatching item, did a bunch of reading, and 
1. I’ve never seen Burberry men’s trench with hood.
2. Lining check completely doesn’t match.
3. I’ve not seen cotton/linen lining... all I’ve seen is cotton/cotton polyester mix.
4. Probably foolish but I’d expect lining to have cotton twill effect?

When asking seller about mismatched lining, answer I got was along the lines “what are you complaining about, you won auction for 1/5 price I’m selling another item, all my items are billion percent authentic, if you’re not happy, I’ll even pay for the return postage and sell it for a bunch more than you paid for it”

Item link I’ve provided is of another item he is selling with exact same pictures.
I should get it tomorrow or day after, so I can post a bunch more pictures, but how does it look so far?


----------



## coltellate

terite said:


> Send a clear/close photo of that oval leather patch on the front.
> t


Here you go.


----------



## terite

rimaarts said:


> Ebay seller: Diplomat suits
> Item link :Burberry coat
> 
> 
> could you help me out guys? Kind of didn’t expect to vin an auction of Burberry coat on the cheap, so didn’t do my due diligence before payment. While seller took his sweet time dispatching item, did a bunch of reading, and
> 1. I’ve never seen Burberry men’s trench with hood.
> 2. Lining check completely doesn’t match.
> 3. I’ve not seen cotton/linen lining... all I’ve seen is cotton/cotton polyester mix.
> 4. Probably foolish but I’d expect lining to have cotton twill effect?
> 
> When asking seller about mismatched lining, answer I got was along the lines “what are you complaining about, you won auction for 1/5 price I’m selling another item, all my items are billion percent authentic, if you’re not happy, I’ll even pay for the return postage and sell it for a bunch more than you paid for it”
> 
> Item link I’ve provided is of another item he is selling with exact same pictures.
> I should get it tomorrow or day after, so I can post a bunch more pictures, but how does it look so far?


Item looks legit - send photos when the item actually arrives. Button - all tags, all labels.
"Trench" - somewhere there is a video - The art of the trench - and it shows many versions of the trench. 
A few years old
t


----------



## rimaarts

terite said:


> Item looks legit - send photos when the item actually arrives. Button - all tags, all labels.
> "Trench" - somewhere there is a video - The art of the trench - and it shows many versions of the trench.
> A few years old
> t


thank you very much! I'm so relieved! certainly will post more photos when it arrives!


----------



## terite

coltellate said:


> Here you go.


I don't recognize it at all, but it does not look like a fake product. Can you send a photo of the inside?
t


----------



## terite

rimaarts said:


> thank you very much! I'm so relieved! certainly will post more photos when it arrives!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## coltellate

terite said:


> I don't recognize it at all, but it does not look like a fake product. Can you send a photo of the inside?
> t


Let me know if you need more pictures. Thanks


----------



## Mickeyscloset

terite said:


> Tags and scarf looks good - it would be an old one - like 20 years old at least. Cashmere - should be soft. These vintage cashmere ones are usually fabulous and THICK - otherwise I have no explanation for why it is not soft.
> t



Thanks so much! It is very strange.....I could swear it’s a cashmere tag on a wool scarf! It’s beautiful though and I bought it for my husband who doesn’t seem to mind the feel of it. Appreciate your help .


----------



## terite

coltellate said:


> Let me know if you need more pictures. Thanks


It is a mystery to me - does anyone else have any ideas? It does not look fake because the detailing is good and the metal badge and zipper pull look ok. 
I wonder what the leather straps are designed to hold?
t


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Thanks so much! It is very strange.....I could swear it’s a cashmere tag on a wool scarf! It’s beautiful though and I bought it for my husband who doesn’t seem to mind the feel of it. Appreciate your help .


You are welcome - maybe it was washed/not rinsed properly? I love the vintage scarves - they are usually so thick and they wear well.
t


----------



## rimaarts

terite said:


> It is a mystery to me - does anyone else have any ideas? It does not look fake because the detailing is good and the metal badge and zipper pull look ok.
> I wonder what the leather straps are designed to hold?
> t


Bottles?


----------



## rimaarts

terite said:


> Item looks legit - send photos when the item actually arrives. Button - all tags, all labels.
> "Trench" - somewhere there is a video - The art of the trench - and it shows many versions of the trench.
> A few years old
> t


here you go! any other pictures required?

to be honest the only thing I don't particularly like about it, for an item with tag still on, I'd expect cotton gabardine to be STIFF and a bit thicker but this one is very soft and not particularly thick.


----------



## terite

rimaarts said:


> Bottles?


Good idea.
t


----------



## terite

rimaarts said:


> here you go! any other pictures required?
> 
> to be honest the only thing I don't particularly like about it, for an item with tag still on, I'd expect cotton gabardine to be STIFF and a bit thicker but this one is very soft and not particularly thick.


photos look good
t


----------



## rimaarts

terite said:


> photos look good
> t


thank you!


----------



## terite

rimaarts said:


> thank you!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends,
Can you please authenticate this  children size (girl) burberry jacket please and thank you









						Burberry Girls Xxl Jacket Button Up Short Sleeve Brit  | eBay
					

Burberry Girls Xxl Jacket Button Up Short Sleeve Brit. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## terite

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Can you please authenticate this  children size (girl) burberry jacket please and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Girls Xxl Jacket Button Up Short Sleeve Brit  | eBay
> 
> 
> Burberry Girls Xxl Jacket Button Up Short Sleeve Brit. Condition is "Pre-owned". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003573
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003576
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003577
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003578
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5003580


fake
Let us know how the return goes.
t


----------



## Kbonita619

terite said:


> fake
> Let us know how the return goes.
> t


Thank You so much Friend! I didnt buy yet, so glad you replied 
Thank You again!


----------



## terite

Kbonita619 said:


> Thank You so much Friend! I didnt buy yet, so glad you replied
> Thank You again!


Whew - I'm glad to hear that.
You are welcome.
t


----------



## lovingburb

Good morning, thank you so much for your time, I'd really appreciate if you could look at this one that I won please:

It has no internal labels, only the one photographed 








						Burberry London Brown Fur Jacket  | eBay
					

<p>Stunning Burberry London Brown Fur Jacket. </p><p>Leather optional tie belt.</p><p>Great condition.</p><p>Marked as a 6 but will work for a UK10.</p><p>From a smoke free home.</p><p>Any questions do ask.</p>



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## terite

lovingburb said:


> Good morning, thank you so much for your time, I'd really appreciate if you could look at this one that I won please:
> 
> It has no internal labels, only the one photographed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London Brown Fur Jacket  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Stunning Burberry London Brown Fur Jacket. </p><p>Leather optional tie belt.</p><p>Great condition.</p><p>Marked as a 6 but will work for a UK10.</p><p>From a smoke free home.</p><p>Any questions do ask.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Send photos of all pages of the content tag
t


----------



## lovingburb

terite said:


> Send photos of all pages of the content tag
> t



Thank you so much. There are no other tags than the one photographed. No content tag, no tags hiding in the pockets etc.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Sam_L

I am still new so I cannot post my own post. Sorry if this isn't looked well upon. I found a Burberry purse on fashionphile that I want to buy. This is all the information they provided:
*BURBERRYCandy Check Small Tote Pink*
Length: 9 in
Width: 5 in
Height: 8 in 
Designer ID#: T 04 01 
Item #: 660892


----------



## paukook

Hi! I would like some help to authenticate my vintage burberry bag as it does not have a made in tag nor a serial number. Thanks in advance!
Photos:


----------



## terite

lovingburb said:


> Thank you so much. There are no other tags than the one photographed. No content tag, no tags hiding in the pockets etc.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Neck tag looks ok - send a clearer closer photo when you get the item.
T


----------



## terite

Sam_L said:


> I am still new so I cannot post my own post. Sorry if this isn't looked well upon. I found a Burberry purse on fashionphile that I want to buy. This is all the information they provided:
> *BURBERRYCandy Check Small Tote Pink*
> Length: 9 in
> Width: 5 in
> Height: 8 in
> Designer ID#: T 04 01
> Item #: 660892


Looks good - I use that photo box for my items too - I/we must be careful not to lighten them up too much. The color is closer to the photo where there is a figure modelling the bag - darker pink.
Authentic 
t


----------



## terite

paukook said:


> Hi! I would like some help to authenticate my vintage burberry bag as it does not have a made in tag nor a serial number. Thanks in advance!
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009134
> View attachment 5009135
> View attachment 5009136
> View attachment 5009137
> View attachment 5009138
> View attachment 5009139
> View attachment 5009140
> View attachment 5009141
> View attachment 5009142
> View attachment 5009143
> View attachment 5009144
> View attachment 5009147


I don't know what is going on here - did you buy this in Japan? 
t


----------



## paukook

terite said:


> I don't know what is going on here - did you buy this in Japan?
> t


No, it was preowned and i bought it from someone i don't know so I basically don't know where it was bought nor from which decade it is; i'm pretty lost. Thanks for answering!


----------



## danitwotwo

Hi all! I found this cute burgundy scarf but never saw this blue logo version of Burberry before. Would really appreciate your input/expertise if it’s authentic!

Item Name: Vintage Crest Scarf

Colour: Green Yellow crest 
Materials: 100% Lambs Wool | Made in England
Size: 92 cm x 37 cm


----------



## terite

danitwotwo said:


> Hi all! I found this cute burgundy scarf but never saw this blue logo version of Burberry before. Would really appreciate your input/expertise if it’s authentic!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Crest Scarf
> 
> Colour: Green Yellow crest
> Materials: 100% Lambs Wool | Made in England
> Size: 92 cm x 37 cm
> 
> View attachment 5009490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009492


It is a vintage one - with an old crest - crest is seen again and has been reissued.
Is it wool? Send a photo of the fringe/tassels


----------



## Hannylou

Hi

Could I have this authenticated please?

Item name -  Authentic Burberry Tan Brown Leather Large Slouch Hobo Shoulder Bag & Dust Bag 
Item no - 124569771707
Seller ID - hannahprocter
Link -  Authentic Burberry Tan Brown Leather Large Slouch Hobo Shoulder Bag & Dust Bag | eBay 

Many thanks


----------



## terite

Hannylou said:


> Hi
> 
> Could I have this authenticated please?
> 
> Item name -  Authentic Burberry Tan Brown Leather Large Slouch Hobo Shoulder Bag & Dust Bag
> Item no - 124569771707
> Seller ID - hannahprocter
> Link -  Authentic Burberry Tan Brown Leather Large Slouch Hobo Shoulder Bag & Dust Bag | eBay
> 
> Many thanks


genuine
t


----------



## danitwotwo

terite said:


> It is a vintage one - with an old crest - crest is seen again and has been reissued.
> Is it wool? Send a photo of the fringe/tassels



Hi! Thank you for replying.
Yes, it is lambswool. This is as close as I could get a pic for fringe/tassels. So I guess is it’s authentic then.


----------



## Spshah12

Here's more photos that you asked earlier for this umbrella. Thanks Terite!


----------



## paukook

Hi!! Could someone help me authenticate this coin purse? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## terite

danitwotwo said:


> Hi! Thank you for replying.
> Yes, it is lambswool. This is as close as I could get a pic for fringe/tassels. So I guess is it’s authentic then.


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

Spshah12 said:


> Here's more photos that you asked earlier for this umbrella. Thanks Terite!


Looks good - I love those vintage umbrellas
t


----------



## terite

paukook said:


> Hi!! Could someone help me authenticate this coin purse? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5011340
> View attachment 5011341
> View attachment 5011342
> View attachment 5011343
> View attachment 5011344
> View attachment 5011345
> View attachment 5011346


Authentic
t


----------



## Rose106

Hi!

Could you please help me authenticate this Backpack. I just bought it from Fashionphile so it's not with me yet, if the pictures aren't enough I'll post again once in my possession, thank you so much!

Item Name: Nylon Medium Rucksack Backpack Green
Photos







	

		
			
		

		
	
link:


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/burberry-nylon-medium-rucksack-backpack-green-638790


----------



## paukook

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thanks!!


----------



## terite

Rose106 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Backpack. I just bought it from Fashionphile so it's not with me yet, if the pictures aren't enough I'll post again once in my possession, thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Nylon Medium Rucksack Backpack Green
> Photos
> View attachment 5012015
> View attachment 5012015
> View attachment 5012016
> View attachment 5012017
> View attachment 5012018
> View attachment 5012019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link:
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/burberry-nylon-medium-rucksack-backpack-green-638790


Would like to see the back of the made in tag, all tags closer up - and the lining showing the text
t


----------



## terite

paukook said:


> Thanks!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Rose106

terite said:


> Would like to see the back of the made in tag, all tags closer up - and the lining showing the text
> t


I'll post them once I have it with me, thank you so much!


----------



## terite

Rose106 said:


> I'll post them once I have it with me, thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Jadex-37

Hi

Could this be authentic? Peacock sweater. 
Item: Burberry Prorsum Peacock Runway fine Knit jumper XS RRP £2100
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry...rentrq:0d684c041780a69fe18a1bdfffe770ce|iid:1
Photos


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could this be authentic? Peacock sweater.
> Item: Burberry Prorsum Peacock Runway fine Knit jumper XS RRP £2100
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Burberry-Prorsum-Peacock-Runway-fine-knit-jumper-XS-RRP-2100/383994823053?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=d8b0bfd76d5d4f08b1e981409ebbd9f6&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=383994823053&itm=383994823053&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Burberry&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:cda375e5-7f5d-11eb-9d36-126256f59dcd|parentrq:0d684c041780a69fe18a1bdfffe770ce|iid:1
> Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013821
> View attachment 5013825
> View attachment 5013826
> View attachment 5013827


authentic
t


----------



## Jadex-37

terite said:


> authentic
> t


Omg wow, thanks. 

Do you have any idea from which year this is?


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Omg wow, thanks.
> 
> Do you have any idea from which year this is?


You are welcome.
No - I don't know the year - a few years old maybe
t


----------



## Stingray73

Dear TPF,

Greetings from Germany!

I recently received this light windbreaker which I bought through a classifieds platform (listing no longer active). It was described as "near mint" - which I don't think it is, but at least it's clean and I would considering keeping it if it is authentic.

That said, I would love to hear your expert opinion on authenticity - and any other opinion you might have.

Please note the BURBERRY embroidery along the full length of the inside zipper flap. I already googled the code CNTAIYI0016SHE but it seems to be used for a variety of jackets.

Thank you so much in advance and have a nice evening!

Kind regards,

Stingray73


----------



## Lidiia8

Hi T!

I’m hoping you can help me with this scarf. It is so big!) Is it authentic or not? Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

Stingray73 said:


> Dear TPF,
> 
> Greetings from Germany!
> 
> I recently received this light windbreaker which I bought through a classifieds platform (listing no longer active). It was described as "near mint" - which I don't think it is, but at least it's clean and I would considering keeping it if it is authentic.
> 
> That said, I would love to hear your expert opinion on authenticity - and any other opinion you might have.
> 
> Please note the BURBERRY embroidery along the full length of the inside zipper flap. I already googled the code CNTAIYI0016SHE but it seems to be used for a variety of jackets.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance and have a nice evening!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Stingray73
> 
> View attachment 5014124
> View attachment 5014134
> 
> View attachment 5014130
> View attachment 5014131
> View attachment 5014129
> 
> View attachment 5014125
> View attachment 5014127
> View attachment 5014132


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> Hi T!
> 
> I’m hoping you can help me with this scarf. It is so big!) Is it authentic or not? Thanks in advance!


send a photo showing where the tag is sewn on - and a photo of the tassels.
t


----------



## Kbonita619

Hello Friends,
Please, May i ask if this duffle bag is authentic?
Thank you for your expertise and time









						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## Stingray73

terite said:


> Authentic
> t



Great, thank you so much, t!

Kind regards,

Eckart


----------



## ch_0615

Hi T!
Could you please help me authenticate this Burberry wallet that I purchased from Jomashop a year ago? I wasn’t sure if it is real because it arrived in a plastic bag with Burberry logo on it, instead of a box. Also the dust bag is in green instead of the brownish one. However, I still kept it because it seems Jomashop is legit?

thank you!


----------



## terite

Kbonita619 said:


> Hello Friends,
> Please, May i ask if this duffle bag is authentic?
> Thank you for your expertise and time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014696
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014702


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Stingray73 said:


> Great, thank you so much, t!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Eckart


You are welcome!!!
t


----------



## terite

ch_0615 said:


> Hi T!
> Could you please help me authenticate this Burberry wallet that I purchased from Jomashop a year ago? I wasn’t sure if it is real because it arrived in a plastic bag with Burberry logo on it, instead of a box. Also the dust bag is in green instead of the brownish one. However, I still kept it because it seems Jomashop is legit?
> 
> thank you!


Hi - I would need to see the details much closer.t


----------



## ch_0615

terite said:


> Hi - I would need to see the details much closer.t


Here are more photos. Please let me know if I need to include more details.  Thank you!!


----------



## terite

ch_0615 said:


> Here are more photos. Please let me know if I need to include more details.  Thank you!!


For example, I would like to be able to read the words on the tags, the engraving on the metal, the serial number, the stamps.
t


----------



## mmarcello01

Hi There - is someone able to tell me if this men's burberry polo is authentic? Please let me know if you need additional pictures and I'll gladly provide. Thanks


----------



## wheece11

Hi all! 

Hoping to get some feedback on the two following trench coats listed on eBay. Both look legit to me and from the main logo from the 1980s, one with more significant wear to the leather buckles, with all stitching looking good and with care labels stitched into the seam.

Listing 1
Listing 2 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

wheece11 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hoping to get some feedback on the two following trench coats listed on eBay. Both look legit to me and from the main logo from the 1980s, one with more significant wear to the leather buckles, with all stitching looking good and with care labels stitched into the seam.
> 
> Listing 1
> Listing 2
> 
> Thanks in advance!


One men's sizing one is women's sizing - both authentic


----------



## terite

mmarcello01 said:


> Hi There - is someone able to tell me if this men's burberry polo is authentic? Please let me know if you need additional pictures and I'll gladly provide. Thanks


Send a clear/closer laying flat photo of the main blue label
t


----------



## mmarcello01

terite said:


> Send a clear/closer laying flat photo of the main blue label
> t



Sure thing these are attached, let me know if you need anything else


----------



## Madeleenify

Hello. Can you please help me authenticate this Burberry, non-auction item, please?

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Chelsea trench coat, mid lenght, midnight blue
Link (if available): sorry, no link.
Photos:














Looking forward to your replay and thanks in advance. Kind regards.


----------



## RibbonsNPearls

Hi there, 
I am hoping somebody can help me authenticate this Burberry scarf/shawl. I purchased it off of Ebay and am questioning whether or not it is actually authentic. It doesn't feel as good of quality as I expected it to as my other scarves are. Please let me know if you need more pictures or anything else from me. I am attaching pictures from the Ebay listing as well as ones I photographed myself. 

*Thank you so much for your help. 


Sold by: aihur-47 *

Mar 05, 2021
ORDER NUMBER
06-06687-21459

*eBay item number:*
313350718526

*Website Link: *








						Burberry London Cashmere Scarf Camel Color L-6 Ft x 4 ft  | eBay
					

Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf Camel Color. Condition is "Pre-owned" and in excellent condition.  Shipped with USPS First Class.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ajde.adam

Hi T, I need your expertise again. My mom was just going through her closet and found an old Burberry bag. I was hoping you could check it out for me.


----------



## terite

mmarcello01 said:


> Sure thing these are attached, let me know if you need anything else


Label looks good - it would be almost 20 years old I think
t


----------



## terite

Madeleenify said:


> Hello. Can you please help me authenticate this Burberry, non-auction item, please?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Chelsea trench coat, mid lenght, midnight blue
> Link (if available): sorry, no link.
> Photos:
> View attachment 5017995
> View attachment 5017997
> View attachment 5017998
> View attachment 5017999
> View attachment 5018000
> View attachment 5018002
> View attachment 5018003
> View attachment 5018004
> View attachment 5018005
> View attachment 5018006
> View attachment 5018007
> View attachment 5018008
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your replay and thanks in advance. Kind regards.


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

RibbonsNPearls said:


> Hi there,
> I am hoping somebody can help me authenticate this Burberry scarf/shawl. I purchased it off of Ebay and am questioning whether or not it is actually authentic. It doesn't feel as good of quality as I expected it to as my other scarves are. Please let me know if you need more pictures or anything else from me. I am attaching pictures from the Ebay listing as well as ones I photographed myself.
> 
> *Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> 
> Sold by: aihur-47 *
> 
> Mar 05, 2021
> ORDER NUMBER
> 06-06687-21459
> 
> *eBay item number:*
> 313350718526
> 
> *Website Link: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London Cashmere Scarf Camel Color L-6 Ft x 4 ft  | eBay
> 
> 
> Burberry Giant Check Cashmere Scarf Camel Color. Condition is "Pre-owned" and in excellent condition.  Shipped with USPS First Class.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Tag is in the wrong spot - if it does not feel like cashmere - I would return it. It does not look like cashmere from the photos, but that is not certain. Check on the blue tag - the edges that are sewn down - is there any writing on there? If you are not happy with it - return it - a cashmere scarf of that era should be thick and soft. t
t


----------



## terite

ajde.adam said:


> Hi T, I need your expertise again. My mom was just going through her closet and found an old Burberry bag. I was hoping you could check it out for me.


It is a fake one. Good for you for helping her clean out her closet.
t


----------



## Sechans_221

Hi...Kindly help to authenticate my burberry nova check hobo and purse.
The tag inside the bag is black label tag "made in china" have no serial number.

For the bag: 
Burberry red tag 
Black tag : made in china
hardware : magnet button engrave Burberry


----------



## Sechans_221

Continued ...

I also have the purse same like the hobo bag.
Burberry stamped 
Black label tag "made in china"

Please help to authenticate it.
thanks


----------



## ajde.adam

terite said:


> It is a fake one. Good for you for helping her clean out her closet.
> t



I figured even before I posted it. Nothing really aligned with the patterns, LOL. Thank you for your help again!


----------



## citriccritic

accidentally posted twice; removing the first one


----------



## citriccritic

Hello terite, thank you so much for the awesome work you've been doing for the community!

Could you please take a look at these two Sandringham long trench coats?(The first six photos/the last four photos are different ones)
The sellers unfortunately haven't provided all that many photos. I'm willing to visit their physical stores and take some more photos
but would love to know if they are poor fakes you could tell at a glance.(from my own research, they look okay..?) 


Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Madeleenify

Hello again.
I thank you so much for your expertice and hope you can help me. Is this item authentic? I’ve had it in my wardrobe a couple of years, bought it second hand. Even though I like this jacket a lot, I need to know its a genuine. All the details I think looks fine, but its the tag I am wooried about... thanks so much!

item: Burberry jacket, don’t know the name.
No link, as I bought it some years ago.

Photos:


----------



## Spshah12

Hiya Terite!
Could you do this one for me? Thanks souch! Appreciate all the help.


----------



## terite

Sechans_221 said:


> Continued ...
> 
> I also have the purse same like the hobo bag.
> Burberry stamped
> Black label tag "made in china"
> 
> Please help to authenticate it.
> thanks
> View attachment 5018833
> View attachment 5018834
> View attachment 5018836
> View attachment 5018837
> View attachment 5018838
> View attachment 5018839


Send photos of the fabric tags that should be in the pocket of the purse.
Send photos of the stamp in the wallet that should be between card slots.
t


----------



## terite

ajde.adam said:


> I figured even before I posted it. Nothing really aligned with the patterns, LOL. Thank you for your help again!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

citriccritic said:


> Hello terite, thank you so much for the awesome work you've been doing for the community!
> 
> Could you please take a look at these two Sandringham long trench coats?(The first six photos/the last four photos are different ones)
> The sellers unfortunately haven't provided all that many photos. I'm willing to visit their physical stores and take some more photos
> but would love to know if they are poor fakes you could tell at a glance.(from my own research, they look okay..?)
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018955
> View attachment 5018956
> View attachment 5018957
> View attachment 5018958
> View attachment 5018959
> View attachment 5018960
> View attachment 5018961
> View attachment 5018962
> View attachment 5018963
> View attachment 5018964


What you have posted looks good so far - send photos of all pages of the content tag, paper tags, a button
t


----------



## terite

Madeleenify said:


> Hello again.
> I thank you so much for your expertice and hope you can help me. Is this item authentic? I’ve had it in my wardrobe a couple of years, bought it second hand. Even though I like this jacket a lot, I need to know its a genuine. All the details I think looks fine, but its the tag I am wooried about... thanks so much!
> 
> item: Burberry jacket, don’t know the name.
> No link, as I bought it some years ago.
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 5019126
> View attachment 5019127
> View attachment 5019128
> View attachment 5019129
> View attachment 5019130
> View attachment 5019131
> View attachment 5019133
> View attachment 5019134
> View attachment 5019135
> View attachment 5019136
> View attachment 5019125


Actually everything looks good. As long as Rumania is Romania? The red tag and the lining and everything else looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Spshah12 said:


> Hiya Terite!
> Could you do this one for me? Thanks souch! Appreciate all the help.


Need to see a straight on clearer photo of the Made in China - front and back, and the red Burberry tag. Zipper pull
t


----------



## marianka_vr

someone help me and authenticate this Burberry The Kensington trench coat? Thanks!


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> someone help me and authenticate this Burberry The Kensington trench coat? Thanks!


Send photos of all the content tags and all the labels (right way up, in focus, close up) - where did the Burberry London tag come from?
t


----------



## marianka_vr

terite said:


> Send photos of all the content tags and all the labels (right way up, in focus, close up) - where did the Burberry London tag come from?
> t


Thank you for your quick response!


----------



## RibbonsNPearls

terite said:


> Tag is in the wrong spot - if it does not feel like cashmere - I would return it. It does not look like cashmere from the photos, but that is not certain. Check on the blue tag - the edges that are sewn down - is there any writing on there? If you are not happy with it - return it - a cashmere scarf of that era should be thick and soft. t
> t




Thank you so much for your time and expertise, I did send it back. Thanks again : )


----------



## terite

RibbonsNPearls said:


> Thank you so much for your time and expertise, I did send it back. Thanks again : )


I think that was a good idea. Cashmere scarves from Burberry should be delux. Especially the vintage ones - they are often thicker! I agree with you about that one.
t


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> Thank you for your quick response!


I cannot confirm this one - I know the neck tags have been super faked. The Burberry name on the tags looks off to me - could be if your photos are rounded and not flat - the Burberry London tag? Not sure why that is there. The word KENSINGTON looks off - could be the photo but it looks like lettering is missing. Other spacing on tags also looks off.
t


----------



## marianka_vr

terite said:


> I cannot confirm this one - I know the neck tags have been super faked. The Burberry name on the tags looks off to me - could be if your photos are rounded and not flat - the Burberry London tag? Not sure why that is there. The word KENSINGTON looks off - could be the photo but it looks like lettering is missing. Other spacing on tags also looks off.
> t


I understand. Thank you so much!


----------



## citriccritic

terite said:


> What you have posted looks good so far - send photos of all pages of the content tag, paper tags, a button
> t


 I'll visit the boutiques someday soon and hopefully take photos Thank you so much for your expertise!


----------



## rizqanidian

Hi, I'm new here and haven't really finished reading all the pages yet. But I'm curious, so can you help authenticate this Burberry bag I found in a local thrift shop, please? Thank you in advance!

Name: I don't know, maybe someone can help me


----------



## rizqanidian

And can you help me authenticate with this one also please, many thanks!
Name: I don't know


----------



## Madeleenify

Hello again,
Thank you so much for your help, i really appriciate it!
Is this item authentic? Is it possible to say from this pictures? Thanks in advance.

item name: Burberry Banner small bag
Link, but all photos included here in my post and more: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=186693591


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> I understand. Thank you so much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

citriccritic said:


> I'll visit the boutiques someday soon and hopefully take photos Thank you so much for your expertise!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

rizqanidian said:


> And can you help me authenticate with this one also please, many thanks!
> Name: I don't know
> View attachment 5022356
> View attachment 5022357
> View attachment 5022358
> View attachment 5022359
> View attachment 5022360
> View attachment 5022361
> 
> View attachment 5022353
> View attachment 5022354
> View attachment 5022355


They both look like legit vintage bags - the first one is very old - the lining is starting to dissolve - that happens. The second one, a bucket bag, is also vintage and about 30 years old.
t


----------



## terite

Madeleenify said:


> Hello again,
> Thank you so much for your help, i really appriciate it!
> Is this item authentic? Is it possible to say from this pictures? Thanks in advance.
> 
> item name: Burberry Banner small bag
> Link, but all photos included here in my post and more: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=186693591
> 
> View attachment 5023358
> View attachment 5023359
> View attachment 5023361
> View attachment 5023362
> View attachment 5023363
> View attachment 5023364


Need much closer photos of all the tags and labels and snaps - content pages close and clear enough that they can easily be read.
t


----------



## rizqanidian

terite said:


> They both look like legit vintage bags - the first one is very old - the lining is starting to dissolve - that happens. The second one, a bucket bag, is also vintage and about 30 years old.
> t



Thank you Terite! Now I confused which one to choose


----------



## terite

rizqanidian said:


> Thank you Terite! Now I confused which one to choose


You are welcome - the disolving lining will be bothersome - must say - that's just my opinion.
t


----------



## Saracr

Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I bought it online. It feels authentic, but the upside-down pattern is confusing me. Appreciate the help!


----------



## paukook

Hii! Could someone help me authenticate thins Burberry “vintage” bag?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## terite

Saracr said:


> Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I bought it online. It feels authentic, but the upside-down pattern is confusing me. Appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025157
> View attachment 5025159
> View attachment 5025160
> View attachment 5025161
> 
> View attachment 5025162
> 
> View attachment 5025163
> View attachment 5025164
> View attachment 5025166
> View attachment 5025167
> View attachment 5025168
> View attachment 5025173


Oh - I see - both sides are upside down -
(The bag posted below also has upside down knights)
All the tags/labels and stamps look good though.
t


----------



## terite

paukook said:


> Hii! Could someone help me authenticate thins Burberry “vintage” bag?
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5025289
> View attachment 5025290
> View attachment 5025291
> View attachment 5025292
> View attachment 5025293
> View attachment 5025294
> View attachment 5025295


Need to see: Front/back, closeup of the tag, back of the tag, zipper pull, interior.
t


----------



## myamericanheart

Hello!  Could you kindly authentic this brand tag? 

Item Name (if you know it): large lightweight shawl (feels like cashmere but no care tag attached)
Link (if available): item in hand, purchased from a local consigner

Photos:


----------



## IntheOcean

Terite, could you please take a look at this coat? The photos are not the best, I'm sorry. Thank you in advance!
Item: Burberry London down coat
Link: here


----------



## terite

myamericanheart said:


> Hello!  Could you kindly authentic this brand tag?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): large lightweight shawl (feels like cashmere but no care tag attached)
> Link (if available): item in hand, purchased from a local consigner
> 
> Photos:


Fake tag. Sorry - but glad you checked.
t


----------



## myamericanheart

terite said:


> Fake tag. Sorry - but glad you checked.
> t


Thank you so much for saving me before I detagged it!!!


----------



## rizqanidian

terite said:


> You are welcome - the disolving lining will be bothersome - must say - that's just my opinion.
> t


thanks for the advice


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Terite, could you please take a look at this coat? The photos are not the best, I'm sorry. Thank you in advance!
> Item: Burberry London down coat
> Link: here
> View attachment 5027002
> View attachment 5027003
> View attachment 5027004
> View attachment 5027005
> View attachment 5027006


Have to see those content tags lying flat - but no red flags - send more photos when you get it.
t


----------



## terite

myamericanheart said:


> Thank you so much for saving me before I detagged it!!!


You are welcome. Whew - can you return it? Hope so.
t


----------



## terite

rizqanidian said:


> thanks for the advice


You are welcome.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Have to see those content tags lying flat - but no red flags - send more photos when you get it.
> t


Thank you! It got sold, unfortunately.


----------



## myamericanheart

terite said:


> You are welcome. Whew - can you return it? Hope so.
> t


Yes thankfully they are letting me return! ❤️


----------



## Mickeyscloset

Hi Terite! 

I wonder if you can help me authenticate my new bag? It looks good to me but wanted to double check with an expert . Thanks in advance!

Michelle


----------



## streisanne

Hi all! New to this forum so apologies in advance if I'm not following the proper etiquette, though I did read the rules on the first page 

I'm looking to see if anyone can give me an idea of whether this burberry coat is authentic or not. Photos are below and there doesn't seem to be a serial number on the tag (which I'm not sure if that is a dead giveaway that it's fake or not). The seller said that they purchased the coat at the Burberry outlet in Niagara Falls in the mid 2000s. If any other photos are needed, I'd be happy to attach. Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## Paulimapi

Hello!

I was hoping someone might help me out. I was given this old Burberry jacket secondhand, they are claiming that it's an original.

I was examining it and it does seem to be quite old, the text on the label inside has faded out, however it's in pretty good condition. The thing that concerned me it's the buttons, I don't think I've seen a Burberry jacket with buttons like these before.

I'd appreciate it if anyone knows, thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! It got sold, unfortunately.


ok
t


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Hi Terite!
> 
> I wonder if you can help me authenticate my new bag? It looks good to me but wanted to double check with an expert . Thanks in advance!
> 
> Michelle


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

streisanne said:


> Hi all! New to this forum so apologies in advance if I'm not following the proper etiquette, though I did read the rules on the first page
> 
> I'm looking to see if anyone can give me an idea of whether this burberry coat is authentic or not. Photos are below and there doesn't seem to be a serial number on the tag (which I'm not sure if that is a dead giveaway that it's fake or not). The seller said that they purchased the coat at the Burberry outlet in Niagara Falls in the mid 2000s. If any other photos are needed, I'd be happy to attach. Thanks so much in advance!!!


Authentic
Check pocket for size tags. It pre-dates serial numbers
t


----------



## terite

Paulimapi said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was hoping someone might help me out. I was given this old Burberry jacket secondhand, they are claiming that it's an original.
> 
> I was examining it and it does seem to be quite old, the text on the label inside has faded out, however it's in pretty good condition. The thing that concerned me it's the buttons, I don't think I've seen a Burberry jacket with buttons like these before.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if anyone knows, thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5028478


I've seen buttons like that - I have seen them faked also - send photos of the other tags/labels/the item.
t


----------



## Mickeyscloset

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## Rose106

terite said:


> Would like to see the back of the made in tag, all tags closer up - and the lining showing the text
> t





terite said:


> Would like to see the back of the made in tag, all tags closer up - and the lining showing the text
> t


Hi terite! I got the backpack, and there's nothing on the back of the made in Italy tag


terite said:


> Would like to see the back of the made in tag, all tags closer up - and the lining showing the text
> t


Hi again! I got the backpack and there's nothing on the back of the made in Italy tag, here ate some close ups...


----------



## terite

Rose106 said:


> Hi terite! I got the backpack, and there's nothing on the back of the made in Italy tag
> 
> Hi again! I got the backpack and there's nothing on the back of the made in Italy tag, here ate some close ups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029500
> View attachment 5029501
> View attachment 5029502
> View attachment 5029503
> View attachment 5029504
> View attachment 5029505
> View attachment 5029506
> View attachment 5029509


everything looks good
t


----------



## Rose106

terite said:


> everything looks good
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## streisanne

Thank you so much!!! And what about this one? I have less info on this one, but I have these pictures:


----------



## kevin4ko

Hello all.  It’s been awhile since I’ve been on but I’m hoping you all will help me out.  I’m interested in a bag listed on eBay and I am hoping to get some insight on the seller as well as the authenticity of the bag.
Thank you all in advance for you help!  









						Burberry Men's Large Horseferry Print Tan Coated Canvas Sling Belt Bag 80215591  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Burberry Men's Large Horseferry Print Tan Coated Canvas Sling Belt Bag 80215591 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## terite

Rose106 said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Rose106 said:


> Hi terite! I got the backpack, and there's nothing on the back of the made in Italy tag
> 
> Hi again! I got the backpack and there's nothing on the back of the made in Italy tag, here ate some close ups...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029500
> View attachment 5029501
> View attachment 5029502
> View attachment 5029503
> View attachment 5029504
> View attachment 5029505
> View attachment 5029506
> View attachment 5029509


These photos look good.t


----------



## terite

streisanne said:


> Thank you so much!!! And what about this one? I have less info on this one, but I have these pictures:


Authentic - vintage - have the sleeves been shortened? Might be the photo.
t


----------



## terite

kevin4ko said:


> Hello all.  It’s been awhile since I’ve been on but I’m hoping you all will help me out.  I’m interested in a bag listed on eBay and I am hoping to get some insight on the seller as well as the authenticity of the bag.
> Thank you all in advance for you help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Men's Large Horseferry Print Tan Coated Canvas Sling Belt Bag 80215591  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Burberry Men's Large Horseferry Print Tan Coated Canvas Sling Belt Bag 80215591 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Everything shown looks good - I am not familiar with this bag - looks to have nice details. Are they buying from the outlets? Where would they find new Burberry to resell?
t


----------



## AmyAdelaide

Hi all
Does this scarf look genuine?
Many thanks
Amy


----------



## terite

AmyAdelaide said:


> Hi all
> Does this scarf look genuine?
> Many thanks
> Amy
> 
> View attachment 5031055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031056


I would need to see all tags and label much closer - so I can read them. So far you show two tags that don't match though.And I would need to see photos of the scarf front and back.
t


----------



## AmyAdelaide

Hi all 

Apologies for the lack of photos but I was wondering on first look if this scarf looks real or not ?
Would really appreciate any feedback 

Many thanks 
Amy


----------



## citriccritic

citriccritic said:


> Hello terite, thank you so much for the awesome work you've been doing for the community!
> 
> Could you please take a look at these two Sandringham long trench coats?(The first six photos/the last four photos are different ones)
> The sellers unfortunately haven't provided all that many photos. I'm willing to visit their physical stores and take some more photos
> but would love to know if they are poor fakes you could tell at a glance.(from my own research, they look okay..?)
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018955
> View attachment 5018956
> View attachment 5018957
> View attachment 5018958
> View attachment 5018959
> View attachment 5018960
> View attachment 5018961
> View attachment 5018962
> View attachment 5018963
> View attachment 5018964


Hi terite, I have received additional photos from sellers.
To my untrained eyes, aligning of the pattern and the button look good enough,
but could you give your professional opinion on these two?
Thank you again


----------



## ch_0615

terite said:


> For example, I would like to be able to read the words on the tags, the engraving on the metal, the serial number, the stamps.
> t


Hi T,
Here you go. Hope the photos are helpful this time. Thank you!


----------



## libbyslibby

This is a very helpful thread! Thank you


----------



## libbyslibby

Is it possible to authenticate this? It's "Burberrys", so it's prior to 1999, but the logo and the stitching have me confused. Thank you!


----------



## h0agiesngrinders

Hey there Authenticators, I was wondering if anyone would be able to authenticate this little bag my husband found at goodwill today.


----------



## Chinchilla21

Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this scarf. Thanks so much!


----------



## paukook

terite said:


> Need to see: Front/back, closeup of the tag, back of the tag, zipper pull, interior.
> t


Here it goes! Thanks!!


----------



## violetti9

Hello everyone,
It’s been a while since I purchased any Burberry items online, and this was a quick purchase... don’t think it’s authentic, just need a confirmation, since you know better than me. Thank you so much for your help.

Item Name:Burberry Prorsum The Sandringham Brown Belted Trench Coat US 6
Item Number:313460859588
Seller ID:ziarathrifteditems
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Prorsum-The-Sandringham-Brown-Belted-Trench-Coat-US-6/313460859588?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

additional pictures attached


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Please could someone help me with this eBay bag? I’m fairly new to Burberry









						Burberry large Manor patent bag.  | eBay
					

Burberry Genuine Manor patent bag. Condition is "Used". The outer leather is in good condition with a zip to the front and burberry lock attached to the magnetic closure. The interior lining is silk and has a zip pocket and 3 open pockets all in very good condition.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## terite

citriccritic said:


> Hi terite, I have received additional photos from sellers.
> To my untrained eyes, aligning of the pattern and the button look good enough,
> but could you give your professional opinion on these two?
> Thank you again


All of these photos look good.
t


----------



## terite

ch_0615 said:


> Hi T,
> Here you go. Hope the photos are helpful this time. Thank you!


I can't read the tag - cannot read the stamp - need to see serial number, Burberry stamp, zipper pull, snap
t


----------



## terite

Chinchilla21 said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this scarf. Thanks so much!
> View attachment 5033102
> View attachment 5033108
> View attachment 5033109


At first look - don't like it - would need to see all tags, entire scarf laid out - the box. Has anyone bought a scarf in a box these days? I have not purchased one lately.
t


----------



## terite

paukook said:


> Here it goes! Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 5034802
> View attachment 5034803
> View attachment 5034861
> View attachment 5034862
> View attachment 5034863
> View attachment 5034864
> View attachment 5034865
> View attachment 5034866


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hello everyone,
> It’s been a while since I purchased any Burberry items online, and this was a quick purchase... don’t think it’s authentic, just need a confirmation, since you know better than me. Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Item Name:Burberry Prorsum The Sandringham Brown Belted Trench Coat US 6
> Item Number:313460859588
> Seller ID:ziarathrifteditems
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-Prorsum-The-Sandringham-Brown-Belted-Trench-Coat-US-6/313460859588?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> additional pictures attached
> View attachment 5035894
> View attachment 5035895
> View attachment 5035896
> View attachment 5035897
> View attachment 5035898
> View attachment 5035899
> View attachment 5035900
> View attachment 5035901
> View attachment 5035902
> View attachment 5035903


It is a fake one - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

ILoveMyBug said:


> Please could someone help me with this eBay bag? I’m fairly new to Burberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry large Manor patent bag.  | eBay
> 
> 
> Burberry Genuine Manor patent bag. Condition is "Used". The outer leather is in good condition with a zip to the front and burberry lock attached to the magnetic closure. The interior lining is silk and has a zip pocket and 3 open pockets all in very good condition.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


looks good.
Remember - members are always welcome to send photos of the items they actually receive - in case there are any doubts.
This is especially true for scarves as we have seen genuine photos - but fakes sent.
Remember to check seller's feedback  - and consider how many the seller has - multiples are not a good sign - where would they get ten copies of the same item? , be cautious of low feedback - negative feedback etc.
t
I've been doing a lot on ebay these days and I see tons of genuine scarves priced low and fakes priced high! Don't go by price! And check here first.


----------



## Jadex-37

Hello

This coat looks fake to me. Can you please confirm if you think its fake or real?


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Hello
> 
> This coat looks fake to me. Can you please confirm if you think its fake or real?
> 
> View attachment 5037884
> View attachment 5037885
> View attachment 5037886
> View attachment 5037887
> View attachment 5037888
> View attachment 5037889


You have to send way closer photos of the tags and labels. Yes, sometimes I can spot a fake burberry across the parking lot! But not in this case. (And your photos do not enlarge)
t


----------



## Jadex-37

terite said:


> You have to send way closer photos of the tags and labels. Yes, sometimes I can spot a fake burberry across the parking lot! But not in this case. (And your photos do not enlarge)
> t


I see. Isn't the white care tag wrong? 
I never seen a Burberry one like that. Thanks for your help.


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> I see. Isn't the white care tag wrong?
> I never seen a Burberry one like that. Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037979


Care tag could be right - depends on how old that jacket is and depends on what other tags there are. - Size tag looks ok. t


----------



## mimesd

Hello! I was hoping you could help me authenticate this Burberry bag. I got it second hand. It’s very well made, but I cannot find anything like this online, except a broken LYST link.
Here are some pictures.

thanks!


----------



## terite

mimesd said:


> Hello! I was hoping you could help me authenticate this Burberry bag. I got it second hand. It’s very well made, but I cannot find anything like this online, except a broken LYST link.
> Here are some pictures.
> 
> thanks!


Looks good
t


----------



## mimesd

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you for looking at it! Is this a recent design?


----------



## ILoveMyBug

terite said:


> looks good.
> Remember - members are always welcome to send photos of the items they actually receive - in case there are any doubts.
> This is especially true for scarves as we have seen genuine photos - but fakes sent.
> Remember to check seller's feedback  - and consider how many the seller has - multiples are not a good sign - where would they get ten copies of the same item? , be cautious of low feedback - negative feedback etc.
> t
> I've been doing a lot on ebay these days and I see tons of genuine scarves priced low and fakes priced high! Don't go by price! And check here first.



Thanks so much for your help


----------



## terite

ILoveMyBug said:


> Thanks so much for your help


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

ILoveMyBug said:


> Thanks so much for your help





mimesd said:


> Thank you for looking at it! Is this a recent design?


Yes - fairly recent
t


----------



## tata78

Hello all! Could you help me to authenticate this Burberry bag? Thanks a lot!


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Hello all! Could you help me to authenticate this Burberry bag? Thanks a lot!


sorry - tags look wrong - it is a fake one.
t


----------



## Zzzomb1e

Hello. Can you please help me authenticate this Burberry, non-auction item, please?


----------



## tata78

terite said:


> sorry - tags look wrong - it is a fake one.
> t


Many thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Terite! I'm thinking of buying this tote, could you please take a look at it? I hope the additional photos are crisp enough and you can see all the serial number and the "Made in" tag. May I ask, if the bag is indeed authentic, do you know its actual name and why does it share its serial number with bags that are completely different style?  Thank you!  

Item: Nova Check Tote/Hobo bag
Link: here


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, Terite! I'm thinking of buying this tote, could you please take a look at it? I hope the additional photos are crisp enough and you can see all the serial number and the "Made in" tag. May I ask, if the bag is indeed authentic, do you know its actual name and why does it share its serial number with bags that are completely different style?  Thank you!
> 
> Item: Nova Check Tote/Hobo bag
> Link: here
> 
> View attachment 5042436
> View attachment 5042437
> View attachment 5042438
> View attachment 5042439
> View attachment 5042440
> View attachment 5042441
> View attachment 5042442
> View attachment 5042443
> View attachment 5042444
> View attachment 5042445
> View attachment 5042446


Authentic - agree - the serial numbers seem to be the same for batches of items 
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Authentic - agree - the serial numbers seem to be the same for batches of items
> t


Thank you!


----------



## Tya

Hello, can you please help me to authenticate this trench burbbery? Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Tya said:


> Hello, can you please help me to authenticate this trench burbbery? Thanks in advance


authentic
t


----------



## Tya

terite said:


> authentic
> t


Thanks a lot!


----------



## terite

Tya said:


> Thanks a lot!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## Chantelleykelly

Hi, I'm wondering if you can have a look at this non auction item for me? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## terite

Chantelleykelly said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if you can have a look at this non auction item for me?
> 
> Thanks so much!


The tags look wrong to me
t


----------



## SauleMes

Could you please take a look on this coat? It this original? I think on the buttons it says "burberry london" and the collar takes of.


----------



## terite

SauleMes said:


> Could you please take a look on this coat? It this original? I think on the buttons it says "burberry london" and the collar takes of.


I would need to see photos of the tags and labels up close, and a button - all pages of the content tag.
t


----------



## SauleMes

terite said:


> I would need to see photos of the tags and labels up close, and a button - all pages of the content tag.
> t


I will post it as soon as I will get them! Thank you for your time!


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticator, plz help me with one.


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticator, plz help me with one.


Authentic
t


----------



## kasiaaaa

Dear authenticators, please kindly advise on this one.
Bought it on a trading platform from a private person. After it arrived i was quite sure it is fake and wanted to demand return, then I started researching myself and found items with similar features that were sold as legit and now i'm totally confused 
What is most suspicious for me is the lack of a tag and the pattern misalignment on the back.
Would really appreciate help!


----------



## terite

kasiaaaa said:


> Dear authenticators, please kindly advise on this one.
> Bought it on a trading platform from a private person. After it arrived i was quite sure it is fake and wanted to demand return, then I started researching myself and found items with similar features that were sold as legit and now i'm totally confused
> What is most suspicious for me is the lack of a tag and the pattern misalignment on the back.
> Would really appreciate help!
> View attachment 5046293
> View attachment 5046294
> View attachment 5046295
> View attachment 5046296
> View attachment 5046298
> View attachment 5046299
> View attachment 5046300
> View attachment 5046302
> View attachment 5046303
> View attachment 5046304
> View attachment 5046306


It is authentic and a nice find.
T


----------



## kasiaaaa

terite said:


> It is authentic and a nice find.
> T


Thank you so much!  You saved my day


----------



## terite

kasiaaaa said:


> Thank you so much!  You saved my day


You are welcome - vintage haymarket check front flap bag made in Italy / love it 
T


----------



## Noraz

terite said:


> sorry - tags look wrong - it is a fake one.
> t


Thank you !!


----------



## SauleMes

SauleMes said:


> I will post it as soon as I will get them! Thank you for your time!


Hello again! I have some more pictures...


----------



## SauleMes

SauleMes said:


> Hello again! I have some more pictures...


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Thank you !!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

SauleMes said:


> Hello again! I have some more pictures...


Authentic
t


----------



## paukook

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you so much!!!
Have a nice day!


----------



## terite

paukook said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> Have a nice day!


you are welcome.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, terite! Could you please take a look at this belt? The seller says there's no "Made in" stamp anywhere on the belt, or she can't find it. The pictures are not great, I'm sorry  Thank you!
Link: here


----------



## terite

It is a fake one - packaging is also fake.
T


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> It is a fake one - packaging is also fake.
> T


Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Terite, what do you think of this zip-around wallet? Sorry for the giant watermarks and the weird angles. The seller couldn't find the "Made in" stamp nor the serial number, I told her to check the slots, but she said there's nothing there. The stitching looks fishy, especially inside and in the last picture, in the bottom left corner. Thank you!
Link: here


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Terite, what do you think of this zip-around wallet? Sorry for the giant watermarks and the weird angles. The seller couldn't find the "Made in" stamp nor the serial number, I told her to check the slots, but she said there's nothing there. The stitching looks fishy, especially inside and in the last picture, in the bottom left corner. Thank you!
> Link: here
> View attachment 5047966
> View attachment 5047967
> View attachment 5047968
> View attachment 5047969
> View attachment 5047970
> View attachment 5047971
> View attachment 5047972
> View attachment 5047973
> View attachment 5047974
> View attachment 5047975
> View attachment 5047976
> View attachment 5047977


Cant really say for sure - the stamps inside - I can't see them clearly - the zipper pull looks odd to me - and the zipper - I would expect a YKK zipper and an embossed zipper pull. The outside stamp looks a bit puffy in the photo shown. There should be a Made in stamp somewhere and a serial number stamp somewhere. Inside lining I might expect signature lining.
Not enough clear photos to say for sure
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Cant really say for sure - the stamps inside - I can't see them clearly - the zipper pull looks odd to me - and the zipper - I would expect a YKK zipper and an embossed zipper pull. The outside stamp looks a bit puffy in the photo shown. There should be a Made in stamp somewhere and a serial number stamp somewhere. Inside lining I might expect signature lining.
> Not enough clear photos to say for sure
> t


Thank you, terite, I'll pass on it then.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, terite, I'll pass on it then.


You are welcome. Find one that is clearly genuine - 
t


----------



## RRAK52

Hello, I inherited this bag from a relative who loved all things Burberry. It was found in their closet. I suspect it is from the 1980s or 1990s as that is when they collected items like this. I have attached several photos to this note. This bag is very similar in size and presentation to this one which sold a few months ago at auction: https://www.bidsquare.com/online-au...e-leather-strap-with-gold-hardware-op-2025679 but the leather is black and the hardware is slightly different in shape. Wondering if it is authentic? Thank you for your help or insights in advance.


----------



## terite

RRAK52 said:


> Hello, I inherited this bag from a relative who loved all things Burberry. It was found in their closet. I suspect it is from the 1980s or 1990s as that is when they collected items like this. I have attached several photos to this note. This bag is very similar in size and presentation to this one which sold a few months ago at auction: https://www.bidsquare.com/online-au...e-leather-strap-with-gold-hardware-op-2025679 but the leather is black and the hardware is slightly different in shape. Wondering if it is authentic? Thank you for your help or insights in advance.


Send a photo of the inside - there should be a Made in tag in there. And lets see the zipper. Yes, it looks like the one in the auction. Vintage saddle bag.
t


----------



## RRAK52

terite said:


> Send a photo of the inside - there should be a Made in tag in there. And lets see the zipper. Yes, it looks like the one in the auction. Vintage saddle bag.
> t


Many thanks. I don't see any tag at all in the bag. It seems to be lined in black leather; the the zip pocket is a synthetic black material with a black zipper that says AERO on it. The stamping on the shoulder strap buckle says ITALY. The name stamp is Burberrys, suggesting it is pretty vintage. I appreciate your expertise very much.


----------



## Sechans_221

terite said:


> Send photos of the fabric tags that should be in the pocket of the purse.
> Send photos of the stamp in the wallet that should be between card slots.
> t


----------



## Sechans_221

Hi Terite...hope these pictures clear enough, so hard to take photo of the fabric tag.


----------



## Sechans_221

Dear Terite, 

Previously I also send you the picture of the hobo bag nova check. Kindly help to check it also.



Sechans_221 said:


> Hi...Kindly help to authenticate my burberry nova check hobo and purse.
> The tag inside the bag is black label tag "made in china" have no serial number.
> 
> For the bag:
> Burberry red tag
> Black tag : made in china
> hardware : magnet button engrave Burberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018811
> View attachment 5018812
> View attachment 5018814
> View attachment 5018815
> View attachment 5018816
> View attachment 5018818
> View attachment 5018811
> View attachment 5018812
> View attachment 5018814
> View attachment 5018815
> View attachment 5018816
> View attachment 5018818


----------



## Michel207

Hi, I’m wondering if this trench coat is authentic. If so, from what year would it be?

Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

RRAK52 said:


> Many thanks. I don't see any tag at all in the bag. It seems to be lined in black leather; the the zip pocket is a synthetic black material with a black zipper that says AERO on it. The stamping on the shoulder strap buckle says ITALY. The name stamp is Burberrys, suggesting it is pretty vintage. I appreciate your expertise very much.


Everything looks good - and in good shape too.


----------



## terite

Sechans_221 said:


> Continued ...
> 
> I also have the purse same like the hobo bag.
> Burberry stamped
> Black label tag "made in china"
> 
> Please help to authenticate it.
> thanks
> View attachment 5018833
> View attachment 5018834
> View attachment 5018836
> View attachment 5018837
> View attachment 5018838
> View attachment 5018839


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Sechans_221 said:


> Continued ...
> 
> I also have the purse same like the hobo bag.
> Burberry stamped
> Black label tag "made in china"
> 
> Please help to authenticate it.
> thanks
> View attachment 5018833
> View attachment 5018834
> View attachment 5018836
> View attachment 5018837
> View attachment 5018838
> View attachment 5018839


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Sechans_221 said:


> Dear Terite,
> 
> Previously I also send you the picture of the hobo bag nova check. Kindly help to check it also.


looks good
t


----------



## terite

Michel207 said:


> Hi, I’m wondering if this trench coat is authentic. If so, from what year would it be?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Authentic - 90's ish?
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone - let me know. 

Sometimes there are posts while I am posting - and then I miss them. 

I won't ignore a post - if I missed one - let me know.
t


----------



## Michel207

terite said:


> Authentic - 90's ish?
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

Michel207 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.t


----------



## Sechans_221

[/QUOTE]


terite said:


> looks good
> t


Hi Terite,
Does it means my bag is authentic?


----------



## terite

Hi Terite,
Does it means my bag is authentic?
[/QUOTE]
Yes


----------



## Sechans_221

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thanks T, quite relieved to know this. Hope the hobo bag also authentic, finger cross.


----------



## terite

Sechans_221 said:


> Thanks T, quite relieved to know this. Hope the hobo bag also authentic, finger cross.


Yes both authentic


----------



## BringMyBurberry

Michel207 said:


> Hi, I’m wondering if this trench coat is authentic. If so, from what year would it be?
> 
> Thanks in advance


The label seems off-centered and the lining is not aligned. - I am a little iffy about this one,


----------



## PuruBurb

Hi Everyone
does below trench coat look legit? Apparently around 10 years old.

thanks in advance


----------



## terite

PuruBurb said:


> Hi Everyone
> does below trench coat look legit? Apparently around 10 years old.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5053227
> View attachment 5053228
> View attachment 5053229
> View attachment 5053230
> View attachment 5053231
> View attachment 5053232
> View attachment 5053233


Yes, this looks good - and I agree - it would be about 10 years old.
t


----------



## iceman76

Hello again, terite ✌️
Can you again be do kind and help me abouth authencity of this scarf? Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hello again, terite ✌
> Can you again be do kind and help me abouth authencity of this scarf? Thank you so much!
> View attachment 5053646
> View attachment 5053647
> View attachment 5053648
> View attachment 5053649
> View attachment 5053650
> View attachment 5053651


Get much closer - I need to be able to read the text on the tags.
t


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> Get much closer - I need to be able to read the text on the tags.
> t


Hey terite!
This is all I got - pics are from listing.


----------



## terite

Maybe send me the link - maybe I can zoom in a bit better on their photos. T


----------



## iceman76

Terite, I'vr sent you link in private message, if that's OK.


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Terite, I'vr sent you link in private message, if that's OK.


Sure - looks good - send picks when you get it if you want.
t


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> Sure - looks good - send picks when you get it if you want.
> t


Hey, t.!
Thank you so much once again. You are wonderful and altruistic person for helping us all this time ✌️☺️


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hey, t.!
> Thank you so much once again. You are wonderful and altruistic person for helping us all this time ✌☺


You are welcome!!


----------



## libbyslibby

Hi Terite,

Thank you for your generosity with your time in helping all of us. I attached some photos on March 22 (#16,013), and I'm wondering if you've had a chance to look at them (perhaps I missed your reply?). I'm also considering this scarf (thoughts?). There are no other tags attached to it.


----------



## terite

ch_0615 said:


> Hi T,
> Here you go. Hope the photos are helpful this time. Thank you!


Everything shown looks good
t


----------



## terite

libbyslibby said:


> Is it possible to authenticate this? It's "Burberrys", so it's prior to 1999, but the logo and the stitching have me confused. Thank you!
> View attachment 5031670
> View attachment 5031671
> View attachment 5031672
> View attachment 5031673
> View attachment 5031674


Sorry I missed this - please let me know when I miss one.
Authentic
Just sold mine that is this fabric but a different handle.
t


----------



## terite

h0agiesngrinders said:


> Hey there Authenticators, I was wondering if anyone would be able to authenticate this little bag my husband found at goodwill today.


Yes authentic - sorry I missed it.
This pattern was very popular for that season.
t


----------



## terite

Chinchilla21 said:


> Hi everyone, please help me authenticate this scarf. Thanks so much!
> View attachment 5033102
> View attachment 5033108
> View attachment 5033109


I remember this one - need to see all pages of the content tag.
t


----------



## terite

libbyslibby said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Thank you for your generosity with your time in helping all of us. I attached some photos on March 22 (#16,013), and I'm wondering if you've had a chance to look at them (perhaps I missed your reply?). I'm also considering this scarf (thoughts?). There are no other tags attached to it.


Tag looks off, pattern looks off. Skip this one.
t
Brown tweed is vintage and authentic - sorry I missed it.


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Terite, I'vr sent you link in private message, if that's OK.


Great - authentic
t


----------



## coltellate

Hi, Would anyone be able to confirm if this sweater Is authentic?


----------



## terite

coltellate said:


> Hi, Would anyone be able to confirm if this sweater Is authentic?


Remove belt before washing seems funny - tag looks wrong - check looks wrong
t


----------



## BringMyBurberry

terite said:


> Remove belt before washing seems funny - tag looks wrong - check looks wrong
> t


Sewing on the back is off-centered. Stitching around the shoulder is irregular.


----------



## marianka_vr

Can you help me authenticate with this Burberry wallet please, many thanks!


----------



## terite

BringMyBurberry said:


> Sewing on the back is off-centered. Stitching around the shoulder is irregular.


Yes! Good eyes. It is quite a mess - I hope it can be returned/destroyed.
t


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> Can you help me authenticate with this Burberry wallet please, many thanks!


Let's see the serial number, post a readable shot of the tag and a photo of the snap.
t


----------



## jure4ever

hello.. i bought a bag a month ago from a trusted online seller in my country. she guarantees all her bags are authentic unless otherwise declared during the live selling. this would be my very first BB bag. however, after knowing more about BBs, I am now unsure if the bag is legit or not. the insides dont have any BB logos or prints, just the exterior. would it be possible that this is a very old BB? appreciate any help on this since i can still return this to her if proven fake. my apologies since i dont even know what kond of BB this is.   thank you.


----------



## terite

jure4ever said:


> hello.. i bought a bag a month ago from a trusted online seller in my country. she guarantees all her bags are authentic unless otherwise declared during the live selling. this would be my very first BB bag. however, after knowing more about BBs, I am now unsure if the bag is legit or not. the insides dont have any BB logos or prints, just the exterior. would it be possible that this is a very old BB? appreciate any help on this since i can still return this to her if proven fake. my apologies since i dont even know what kond of BB this is.   thank you.


It is not a fake one. It looks like it is maybe close to 40 years old - whenever you see "Burberrys" you know it is pre 1998. And this one features an old check pattern. It is probably leather on the inside. 
t


----------



## jure4ever

terite said:


> It is not a fake one. It looks like it is maybe close to 40 years old - whenever you see "Burberrys" you know it is pre 1998. And this one features an old check pattern. It is probably leather on the inside.
> t


thank you so much for your prompt reply. it is leather inside. i can now breathe a sigh of relief. super thanks, @terite! ❤❤❤


----------



## terite

jure4ever said:


> thank you so much for your prompt reply. it is leather inside. i can now breathe a sigh of relief. super thanks, @terite! ❤❤❤


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Hindmarch

Hi there! 

I purchased this Burberry trench at a local consignment store and I wanted to check the authenticity of it! 

Item Name: Burberry Trench (do not know exact name)
Photos: see attached

Please let me know if you would need additional photos! I appreciate your time!
	

		
			
		

		
	












Thank you


----------



## terite

Hindmarch said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I purchased this Burberry trench at a local consignment store and I wanted to check the authenticity of it!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Trench (do not know exact name)
> Photos: see attached
> 
> Please let me know if you would need additional photos! I appreciate your time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060744
> View attachment 5060745
> View attachment 5060747
> View attachment 5060748
> View attachment 5060750
> View attachment 5060753
> View attachment 5060754
> View attachment 5060755
> View attachment 5060756
> 
> 
> Thank you


Looks perfect - made in the uk - nice - a few years old.
t


----------



## Hindmarch

terite said:


> Looks perfect - made in the uk - nice - a few years old.
> t



Thank you so much, terite! I can't wait to wear it now!


----------



## terite

Hindmarch said:


> Thank you so much, terite! I can't wait to wear it now!


You are welcome
t


----------



## marianka_vr

terite said:


> Let's see the serial number, post a readable shot of the tag and a photo of the snap.
> t


Here is the serial number.


----------



## Ashleyemm

Hi All! Can you please authenticate the used bag I bought from a trusted seller on web? They said they authenticated all bags and this bag is real but seems not real. I was trying to google the same design but couldn’t find it. Its inner stitch is quite irregular so I don’t feel this is real. Can you check the pics and advise me? I paid $530 for it..


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> Here is the serial number.


What does it say? just need the tags and snaps now.
t


----------



## terite

Ashleyemm said:


> Hi All! Can you please authenticate the used bag I bought from a trusted seller on web? They said they authenticated all bags and this bag is real but seems not real. I was trying to google the same design but couldn’t find it. Its inner stitch is quite irregular so I don’t feel this is real. Can you check the pics and advise me? I paid $530 for it..


Yes, it is a Haymarket check bucket bag from about 2002.
Authentic
t


----------



## Ashleyemm

terite said:


> Yes, it is a Haymarket check bucket bag from about 2002.
> Authentic
> t


Oh is it?! Thank you SO much for checking!!!


----------



## marianka_vr

terite said:


> What does it say? just need the tags and snaps now.
> t


Serial number - CNDONHOUDON


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> Serial number - CNDONHOUDON


It is authentic.
t


----------



## terite

Ashleyemm said:


> Oh is it?! Thank you SO much for checking!!!


You are welcome.t


----------



## marianka_vr

terite said:


> It is authentic.
> t


Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> Thank you very much for your help!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Londongirl81

Hi there,
I was wondering if somebody could help me authenticate a Burberry Bag please? Hope I am posting in the right place. Sorry if not. The inside brown tag has made in Italy on the back.


----------



## terite

Londongirl81 said:


> Hi there,
> I was wondering if somebody could help me authenticate a Burberry Bag please? Hope I am posting in the right place. Sorry if not. The inside brown tag has made in Italy on the back.


Vintage haymarket check bag from about 2000 - looks to be in great shape


----------



## Londongirl81

terite said:


> Vintage haymarket check bag from about 2000 - looks to be in great shape


Thanks so much Terite. I really appreciate it. You wouldn’t happen to know why the bag would have small holes in it would you behind the handles in the skin? They are tiny and very neat. Like they have been made with a compass or fork. Not sure if you can see from my photos.


----------



## Londongirl81

Photos of the holes I am on about.


----------



## terite

Londongirl81 said:


> Photos of the holes I am on about.


I don't know - my guess is that they are some guide for where he straps would be sewn on - but it is a defect.
Where did you find this bag - interesting that it is so old - but looks pretty crisp.
t


----------



## Londongirl81

terite said:


> I don't know - my guess is that they are some guide for where he straps would sewn on - but it is a defect.
> Where did you find this bag - interesting that it is so old - but looks pretty crisp.
> t


Hi Terite, I found it on eBay. I asked the seller about the holes on receiving it and she just said that they were done by the manufacturer but wouldn’t expand. It made me suspicious. My best guess was maybe that it had been bought in an outlet at a huge discount so Burberry put holes in it so it couldn’t be brought back for a refund? I honestly don’t know. Just clutching at straws. Have you heard of Burberry punching holes in the skins of bags over the years? Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## terite

Londongirl81 said:


> Hi Terite, I found it on eBay. I asked the seller about the holes on receiving it and she just said that they were done by the manufacturer but wouldn’t expand. It made me suspicious. My best guess was maybe that it had been bought in an outlet at a huge discount so Burberry put holes in it so it couldn’t be brought back for a refund? I honestly don’t know. Just clutching at straws. Have you heard of Burberry punching holes in the skins of bags over the years? Thanks so much for your time.


I don’t think Burberry would do that to prevent returns.


----------



## terite

I don’t think Burberry would do that to prevent returns. I think it would be a defect. I hope the seller disclosed that to you in the ad.
t


----------



## Londongirl81

terite said:


> I don’t think Burberry would do that to prevent returns.


Thanks Terite for your opinion.


----------



## terite

Londongirl81 said:


> Thanks Terite for your opinion.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Ducklover1405

Please help me Authentice this Burberry Bag! This was a gift, so I have no idea what type of bag this is, as I’ve never owned a Burberry Bag before this. 

There is writing on the back of the label, sorry.


----------



## terite

Ducklover1405 said:


> Please help me Authentice this Burberry Bag! This was a gift, so I have no idea what type of bag this is, as I’ve never owned a Burberry Bag before this.
> 
> There is writing on the back of the label, sorry.


It is a fake one - glad that you checked.
t


----------



## xlendi

Please I need help to authenticate this wallet before buying from private seller .


----------



## Ameurfina

Can you please help me if this is fake. Im in doubt because both the apostrophe points downwards.  Thanks!


----------



## terite

xlendi said:


> Please I need help to authenticate this wallet before buying from private seller .


I would like to see the zipper pull and the snap - no red flags so far
t


----------



## terite

Ameurfina said:


> Can you please help me if this is fake. Im in doubt because both the apostrophe points downwards.  Thanks!


I would need to see the item.
t


----------



## xlendi

xlendi said:


> Please I need help to authenticate this wallet before buying from private seller .


----------



## xlendi

I am posting zipper pull and snap photos


----------



## Ameurfina

terite said:


> I would need to see the item.
> t




hi! This is the item ☺️


----------



## terite

xlendi said:


> I am posting zipper pull and snap photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067284
> View attachment 5067285


everything looks good
T


----------



## Ameurfina

Hi! This item is a little blanket or shawl, not sure. But it’s bigger compared to a scarf. I’m doubting its authenticity because both of the apostrophes are pointing downwards. Can you please help me☺ Thank you.


----------



## terite

Ameurfina said:


> Hi! This item is a little blanket or shawl, not sure. But it’s bigger compared to a scarf. I’m doubting its authenticity because both of the apostrophes are pointing downwards. Can you please help me☺ Thank you.


Genuine - vintage - made in Asia


----------



## Ameurfina

Wow! Thank you. All along i thought it was fake because of those apostrophe. Thanks for the help. 



terite said:


> Genuine - vintage - made in Asia


----------



## terite

Ameurfina said:


> Wow! Thank you. All along i thought it was fake because of those apostrophe. Thanks for the help.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## JazzManCan

Hello! New to the forum. I’m looking to purchase this Burberry scarf which is supposedly new with tags, purchased from a Burberry store (no proof of receipt). Wanted to check authenticity here before making my final decision as it seems like there are a ton of fakes out there. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## terite

JazzManCan said:


> Hello! New to the forum. I’m looking to purchase this Burberry scarf which is supposedly new with tags, purchased from a Burberry store (no proof of receipt). Wanted to check authenticity here before making my final decision as it seems like there are a ton of fakes out there. Thanks so much in advance


Would need to see all pages of the content tag and main tag and entire scarf laid out - text close enough so that it can be read
T
Yes tons of fake scarves out there so it is best to check


----------



## iceman76

Hey, terite!
Can you help me with this scarf?


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hey, terite!
> Can you help me with this scarf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067880
> View attachment 5067881
> View attachment 5067882
> View attachment 5067883
> View attachment 5067884
> View attachment 5067885


Does the content tag only have two sides?


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> Does the content tag only have two sides?


Hey, t!
I have only pictures, not scarf, but I think there are only two sides after all


----------



## saxa

Hi, I need help to authenticate this Burberry scarf that I've bought online. I have also found 2 ebay listings of the same scarf and same tags. 









						BURBERRY LONDON SCARF SHAWL WRAP 64" X 12" 100% CASHMERE REVERSIBLE NOVA CHECK  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BURBERRY LONDON SCARF SHAWL WRAP 64" X 12" 100% CASHMERE REVERSIBLE NOVA CHECK at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Burberry London England Long Reversible Vintage Check & Solid Blue Scarf Tassels  | eBay
					

<p>Burberry London England Long Reversible Vintage Check & Solid Blue Scarf Tassels. </p><br><p>-See photos this item only has the tags shown in the photos.</p><p>-extremely soft</p><p>- no streaking lines</p><p>-long scarf 75 inches (190 cm) long </p><p>- 12 inches (30cm) wide...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hey, t!
> I have only pictures, not scarf, but I think there are only two sides after all


What is shown looks good.t


----------



## terite

saxa said:


> Hi, I need help to authenticate this Burberry scarf that I've bought online. I have also found 2 ebay listings of the same scarf and same tags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURBERRY LONDON SCARF SHAWL WRAP 64" X 12" 100% CASHMERE REVERSIBLE NOVA CHECK  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BURBERRY LONDON SCARF SHAWL WRAP 64" X 12" 100% CASHMERE REVERSIBLE NOVA CHECK at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London England Long Reversible Vintage Check & Solid Blue Scarf Tassels  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Burberry London England Long Reversible Vintage Check & Solid Blue Scarf Tassels. </p><br><p>-See photos this item only has the tags shown in the photos.</p><p>-extremely soft</p><p>- no streaking lines</p><p>-long scarf 75 inches (190 cm) long </p><p>- 12 inches (30cm) wide...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


All fake
Even if they say no returns, you can always return stuff on ebay.
t


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> What is shown looks good.t


Thank you so much, t! ☺️✌️


----------



## Tbolton1

Hi there! My husband purchased this small embossed TB bag as a gift for me, but I can't tell if it's real and worth what he paid for it. It has a serial number (AMPPLC1374) stamped on the inside leather and made in italy, but no other tags. Seller said it was a floor model. Thank you so much for your help! Here's a link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/burberry-calfskin-embossed-monogram-small-tb-bag-black-525499


----------



## h0agiesngrinders

terite said:


> Yes authentic - sorry I missed it.
> This pattern was very popular for that season.
> t


Thank you!


----------



## Sechans_221

Hi T..
How are you? 
i got an offer from local e-commerse forthis burberry bag
Kindly help to see if it’s authentic.
Thanks T


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Thank you so much, t! ☺✌


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

h0agiesngrinders said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Sechans_221 said:


> Hi T..
> How are you?
> i got an offer from local e-commerse forthis burberry bag
> Kindly help to see if it’s authentic.
> Thanks T


It is a fake one. I'm glad you checked here first.
t


----------



## Sechans_221

terite said:


> It is a fake one. I'm glad you checked here first.
> t


Thanks T


----------



## terite

Sechans_221 said:


> Thanks T


You are welcome.
t


----------



## fashion5509

Hi T - was wondering if you could give your opinion on this listing.  Thanks.








						Burberry Britt Quilted Diamond Jacket Black
					

Shop stephmag's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. 100% authentic Burberry Brit quilted diamond jacket.  Pristine condition, rarely worn.  Selling because no longer fits.  Open to offers.




					poshmark.com


----------



## terite

fashion5509 said:


> Hi T - was wondering if you could give your opinion on this listing.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Britt Quilted Diamond Jacket Black
> 
> 
> Shop stephmag's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. 100% authentic Burberry Brit quilted diamond jacket.  Pristine condition, rarely worn.  Selling because no longer fits.  Open to offers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Looks good
t


----------



## marianka_vr

Can you help me authenticate with this Burberry scarf please, many thanks!


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> Can you help me authenticate with this Burberry scarf please, many thanks!


Send a photo of the entire scarf.
Kids?
t


----------



## marianka_vr

terite said:


> Send a photo of the entire scarf.
> Kids?
> t
> I think it's a children's scarf. Dementions: 51.2”  * 11.8”


----------



## terite

Looks good
t


----------



## marianka_vr

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


----------



## marianka_vr

Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> Thank you very much!


You are welcome 
T


----------



## Glfashion

Hi,

I just bought this women's collared shirt from Poshmark but was unsure of the authenticity .

Can you please let me know if this is authentic?

Thanks!


----------



## terite

Glfashion said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought this women's collared shirt from Poshmark but was unsure of the authenticity .
> 
> Can you please let me know if this is authentic?
> 
> Thanks!


Send a photo of the button, the knight and the back of the two sewn in tags
t


----------



## Glfashion

terite said:


> Send a photo of the button, the knight and the back of the two sewn in tags
> t



Hi Terite

I have added more photos

thanks !!!!


----------



## terite

Glfashion said:


> Hi Terite
> 
> I have added more photos
> 
> thanks !!!!


It looks like a legit vintage Burberry London shirt
t


----------



## Glfashion

terite said:


> It looks like a legit vintage Burberry London shirt
> t


Thank you !!!!


----------



## petite etoile

Received this scarf as a gift, would love to know if it's legit. Thanks in advance 

Item Name: Classic Check Cashmere Scarf
Photos:


----------



## terite

Glfashion said:


> Thank you !!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

petite etoile said:


> Received this scarf as a gift, would love to know if it's legit. Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Classic Check Cashmere Scarf
> Photos:


Sorry - it is a fake one.
t


----------



## petite etoile

terite said:


> Sorry - it is a fake one.
> t


thank you


----------



## terite

petite etoile said:


> thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## KM2021

Hi, I received this bag (Peyton Crossbody) as a gift and would love to know if it's authentic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

KM2021 said:


> Hi, I received this bag (Peyton Crossbody) as a gift and would love to know if it's authentic. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 5082037
> View attachment 5082038
> View attachment 5082039
> View attachment 5082040
> View attachment 5082041


Post all pages of the content tag - close and right side up - all stamps, all tags (including front metal tag), zipper pull, zipper and writing on the lining
t


----------



## KM2021

Please see attached. Thank you!


----------



## terite

KM2021 said:


> Please see attached. Thank you!


Looks great. Authentic
t


----------



## Lanaseattle

Any thoughts on authenticity ? Already bought


----------



## terite

Lanaseattle said:


> Any thoughts on authenticity ? Already bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082779
> View attachment 5082780
> View attachment 5082781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i
> Is there a link?
> Was this described just as a Burberry wallet?
> So far, looks like an item made in China or Japan - on licence - as in predates Blue Label I think.
> This is not Burberry as we know it.
> Might use Burberry materials - with no made in tag or stamp?
> Send the ebay link
> t


----------



## MaxDexter

Hello, please authenticate this Burberry tee. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Moxisox

Hello! This is my first piece from Burberry and it was a gift. I was wondering if it could be authenticated. Thank you. It’s the gauze scarf in the stone color, I believe.


----------



## Lanaseattle

Says made in Italy on the snap ? Strange to me . Was wondering why the lining was so different


----------



## KM2021

terite said:


> Looks great. Authentic
> t


Thank you! Could I please check,  when I look up the code on the tag on google..another model shows up. The code I'm looking up is 3980825. Can different models have same numbers?
Thanks!


----------



## KM2021

Lanaseattle said:


> Says made in Italy on the snap ? Strange to me . Was wondering why the lining was so different


Hi there...what should it say? The lining looks similar to pictures online.. could I please understand why you feel it looks different?


----------



## Lanaseattle

KM2021 said:


> Hi there...what should it say? The lining looks similar to pictures online.. could I please understand why you feel it looks different?


Was referring to my post


----------



## KM2021

Lanaseattle said:


> Was referring to my post


Sorry...I'm still working this forum out!


----------



## KatYSL

Hello! May I ask help in authenticating this Burberry cashmere scarf I'm considering to buy from a private seller. I was told this was bought in Burberry Hong Kong 2 years ago but now selling with no more inclusions, just the scarf. Appreciate the help!


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> Hello, please authenticate this Burberry tee. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082794
> View attachment 5082795
> View attachment 5082796


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Moxisox said:


> Hello! This is my first piece from Burberry and it was a gift. I was wondering if it could be authenticated. Thank you. It’s the gauze scarf in the stone color, I believe.
> View attachment 5082839
> View attachment 5082847
> View attachment 5082844
> View attachment 5082843
> View attachment 5082841
> View attachment 5082845
> View attachment 5082837
> View attachment 5082840
> View attachment 5082846


This looks good.
t


----------



## terite

Lanaseattle said:


> Says made in Italy on the snap ? Strange to me . Was wondering why the lining was so different


The snap (and other parts) would be Burberry materials (eg snap) - my guess it is an item made under licence - it is not Burberry as we know it - made for a different market - characterized by this quality/this lining etc. If it was just advertised as Burberry - you have a legit reason to return it.
t


----------



## terite

KM2021 said:


> Thank you! Could I please check,  when I look up the code on the tag on google..another model shows up. The code I'm looking up is 3980825. Can different models have same numbers?
> Thanks!


Your serial number is the ITFA... - I don't know about the 398... code... yes many items share the same numbers.
t


----------



## terite

KM2021 said:


> Hi there...what should it say? The lining looks similar to pictures online.. could I please understand why you feel it looks different?


I think one of you is referring to the wallet and one to the bag - not certain.
The plain beige lining is not typical of Burberry items.
The snap is often seen on vintage items.
t


----------



## terite

KatYSL said:


> Hello! May I ask help in authenticating this Burberry cashmere scarf I'm considering to buy from a private seller. I was told this was bought in Burberry Hong Kong 2 years ago but now selling with no more inclusions, just the scarf. Appreciate the help!
> 
> View attachment 5083101
> View attachment 5083102
> View attachment 5083103
> View attachment 5083104
> View attachment 5083105
> View attachment 5083106
> View attachment 5083107
> View attachment 5083108


Authentic scarf
t


----------



## Moxisox

terite said:


> This looks good.
> t


Thank you! I really appreciate it.


----------



## terite

Moxisox said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate it.


You are welcome
t


----------



## KatYSL

terite said:


> Authentic scarf
> t


 Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

KatYSL said:


> Thank you very much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## MaxDexter

terite said:


> Authentic
> t



Thanks


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> Thanks


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Catira76

I have a chance to get a one with the original striped shape 
which I already have in black. 

It's from lncc sale for EURO 300, Do you think should I get it? or leave it?


----------



## terite

Catira76 said:


> I have a chance to get a one with the original striped shape
> which I already have in black.
> 
> It's from lncc sale for EURO 300, Do you think should I get it? or leave it?


I just don’t know.
It’s been my experience that when you have two - you still have a favorite, and that the second one just does not bring  the same joy. Hmm. What do you think?
T


----------



## Liliuminella

Hi everyone  I bought this bag from an online thrift store and just got it today. It has no tags inside at all but it looks well made in my opinion. I read that Burberry bags from the 80s didn't have tags inside. Is this true? I never had a Burberry bag before. I would appreciate if someone could tell me if this is real or fake!


----------



## terite

Liliuminella said:


> Hi everyone  I bought this bag from an online thrift store and just got it today. It has no tags inside at all but it looks well made in my opinion. I read that Burberry bags from the 80s didn't have tags inside. Is this true? I never had a Burberry bag before. I would appreciate if someone could tell me if this is real or fake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085984
> View attachment 5085985
> View attachment 5085986
> View attachment 5085987
> View attachment 5085988
> View attachment 5085989
> View attachment 5085990
> View attachment 5085991
> View attachment 5085992
> View attachment 5085993
> View attachment 5085994


Authentic - vintage
It would have had a sewn in tag at one point.
Burberry bags should have a tag sewn inside that says Burberry or in this case Burberrys and Made in England - or Italy.
t
(and the exception to the rule - vintage bags made for consumers in Japan - under license - license no longer exists tho)


----------



## Liliuminella

terite said:


> Authentic - vintage
> It would have had a sewn in tag at one point.
> Burberry bags should have a tag sewn inside that says Burberry or in this case Burberrys and Made in England - or Italy.
> t
> (and the exception to the rule - vintage bags made for consumers in Japan - under license - license no longer exists tho)


Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

Liliuminella said:


> Thank you very much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Bambi M

Hi i need authenticating for this bag. Not even sure if this style exist.


----------



## terite

Bambi M said:


> Hi i need authenticating for this bag. Not even sure if this style exist.


?
Need photos of front, back, all pages of the content tag, zipper, zipper pull, all pages of the paper tag, any embossed metal
t


----------



## Theglamourshow

Hi New Member! Can you authenticate this Burberry bag. Not sure of the bottom base, seems like pattern doesn't match up properly. THANKS.


----------



## terite

Authentic vintage nova check
T


----------



## Theglamourshow

Wow that's awesome news! Thanks.


----------



## Jay12345

Hello
Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Terite! I'm interested in this jacket. Sorry about the less-than-ideal photos. I'll ask the seller for more if there are no tell-tale signs it's not authentic, as it's priced quite low. Thank you!
Link: here


----------



## misscupkates

Can someone help authenticate this Burberrys vintage bag please?

I already purchased from a seller on Poshmark



			https://posh.mk/012mxmMdsgb
		


not sure of the item name


----------



## terite

Theglamourshow said:


> Wow that's awesome news! Thanks.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Hello
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you in advance
> View attachment 5089362
> View attachment 5089363
> View attachment 5089364
> View attachment 5089365
> View attachment 5089366
> View attachment 5089367
> View attachment 5089368
> View attachment 5089369


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, Terite! I'm interested in this jacket. Sorry about the less-than-ideal photos. I'll ask the seller for more if there are no tell-tale signs it's not authentic, as it's priced quite low. Thank you!
> Link: here
> 
> View attachment 5089423
> View attachment 5089424
> View attachment 5089425
> View attachment 5089426
> View attachment 5089427
> View attachment 5089428
> View attachment 5089429
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089430


genuine
t


----------



## terite

misscupkates said:


> Can someone help authenticate this Burberrys vintage bag please?
> 
> I already purchased from a seller on Poshmark
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/012mxmMdsgb
> 
> 
> 
> not sure of the item name


Genuine
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you, Terite!


----------



## misscupkates

terite said:


> Genuine
> t


Thank you, Terite!!


----------



## Jay12345

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you so much


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, Terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

misscupkates said:


> Thank you, Terite!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Jay12345 said:


> Thank you so much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## ketakardon

Hello! Could you help me with this bag? Any info is welcome  Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

ketakardon said:


> Hello! Could you help me with this bag? Any info is welcome  Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5094550
> View attachment 5094551
> View attachment 5094552
> View attachment 5094553
> View attachment 5094554
> View attachment 5094555
> View attachment 5094556


Post a photo of the inside tag. And a clear photo of the zipper pull, and the interior fabric
T


----------



## rachaellyndsey

Burberry Bird Button Trench Coat
Thank you in advance


----------



## terite

rachaellyndsey said:


> Burberry Bird Button Trench Coat
> Thank you in advance


Authentic.
Older style as in a few years old.
Love those buttons - I am such a fan of those / I see them on sweaters and jackets too.
T


----------



## JoannaKrakow

Dear TPB Community,

thank you very much to let me join.
I hope I manage to be active on a forum within conversations where I can contribute by adding value.
I am not going to hide a fact I also count on your help. Could you be so kind and tell me, if I am good to purchase this second hand coat with awesome cap-on-the-shoulder style, or should I run far away from this item? These are all pics I’ve got, and I also think this one is a kind of nylon taffeta shell with no lining inside. Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

JoannaKrakow said:


> Dear TPB Community,
> 
> thank you very much to let me join.
> I hope I manage to be active on a forum within conversations where I can contribute by adding value.
> I am not going to hide a fact I also count on your help. Could you be so kind and tell me, if I am good to purchase this second hand coat with awesome cap-on-the-shoulder style, or should I run far away from this item? These are all pics I’ve got, and I also think this one is a kind of nylon taffeta shell with no lining inside. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5098286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098287
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098294


Genuine
T


----------



## JoannaKrakow

terite said:


> Genuine
> T


Wow! Thank you kind Terite , it was hard for me to assume this, since the price quoted by owner is ca $130 . In such case I will made myself a happy Children’s day today


----------



## terite

JoannaKrakow said:


> Wow! Thank you kind Terite , it was hard for me to assume this, since the price quoted by owner is ca $130 . In such case I will made myself a happy Children’s day today


You are welcome.
Glad it worked out for you.
t


----------



## Newbie1895

Hi. Can one of the experts here help me to identify the style of this Burberry trench? It is from a reputable consignment site, so I’m sure it is authentic. Unfortunately they do not have very many pictures, and I would like to research the style more before I purchase. Thanks!


----------



## terite

Newbie1895 said:


> Hi. Can one of the experts here help me to identify the style of this Burberry trench? It is from a reputable consignment site, so I’m sure it is authentic. Unfortunately they do not have very many pictures, and I would like to research the style more before I purchase. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101315


Looks like a coat not a trench. We would need more photos to be able to tell the age of the item. First guess based on this photo is that it is a vintage item.
T
PS you could also try - identify this Burberry.


----------



## Newbie1895

terite said:


> Looks like a coat not a trench. We would need more photos to be able to tell the age of the item. First guess based on this photo is that it is a vintage item.
> T
> PS you could also try - identify this Burberry.


Thanks Terite!  I’ll see if I can find that thread. Still new to posting on the forum…


----------



## terite

Newbie1895 said:


> Thanks Terite!  I’ll see if I can find that thread. Still new to posting on the forum…


You are welcome.
t


----------



## InfiniteMajesty

terite said:


> Authentic.
> Older style as in a few years old.
> Love those buttons - I am such a fan of those / I see them on sweaters and jackets too.
> T


Agreed. I especially love the oversized buttons on the coat. It's such an eye-catching detail.


----------



## mjdm

Dear Authenticators,

I would appreciate if you can authenticate thisBurberry pouch for me. I bought it in a flea market.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Addy

mjdm said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I would appreciate if you can authenticate thisBurberry pouch for me. I bought it in a flea market.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5103495


Could you post pics of both sides of the interior tag?


----------



## terite

mjdm said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I would appreciate if you can authenticate thisBurberry pouch for me. I bought it in a flea market.
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5103495


It is a nice vintage Burberry’s pouch - made in Italy - let’s see that tag.
Hi addy
T


----------



## mjdm

Addy said:


> Could you post pics of both sides of the interior tag?



Here are the additional photos. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mmarcello01

Hi There - I got this men's Burberry Polo from a thrift shop, seems legit but scared it's too good to be true. Is someone able to authenticate? Please let me know if you need additional photos.


----------



## terite

mjdm said:


> Here are the additional photos. Thank you in advance.


Nice find
Genuine
t


----------



## terite

mmarcello01 said:


> Hi There - I got this men's Burberry Polo from a thrift shop, seems legit but scared it's too good to be true. Is someone able to authenticate? Please let me know if you need additional photos.


Looks good - Burberry Brit
I like to see a photo of the paper tag.
t


----------



## mmarcello01

terite said:


> Looks good - Burberry Brit
> I like to see a photo of the paper tag.
> t


Thank you for the response! Attaching pics of the paper tag. It seems like it matches the item, but I could be wrong. Thanks again!


----------



## terite

mmarcello01 said:


> Thank you for the response! Attaching pics of the paper tag. It seems like it matches the item, but I could be wrong. Thanks again!


I agree - everything looks right - nice find.
t


----------



## mjdm

terite said:


> Nice find
> Genuine
> t


Oh, this is great! I never thought it was authentic because I bought it in a flea market sold by an old lady disposing of all her household items. Again, Thank you so much! I really appreciate it. Ill take good care of it.


----------



## terite

mjdm said:


> Oh, this is great! I never thought it was authentic because I bought it in a flea market sold by an old lady disposing of all her household items. Again, Thank you so much! I really appreciate it. Ill take good care of it.



You are welcome.
t


----------



## Liliuminella

Hi everyone  I bought this bag off Poshmark. It looks really nice and seller says it's authentic. Just wanted to make sure. I did not find any serial numbers or other tags inside just Burberry and made in Italy . Thank you so much in advance! Let me know if need more pics


----------



## terite

Liliuminella said:


> Hi everyone  I bought this bag off Poshmark. It looks really nice and seller says it's authentic. Just wanted to make sure. I did not find any serial numbers or other tags inside just Burberry and made in Italy . Thank you so much in advance! Let me know if need more pics
> View attachment 5109984
> View attachment 5109985
> View attachment 5109986
> View attachment 5109987
> View attachment 5109988
> View attachment 5109990
> View attachment 5109992
> View attachment 5109993
> View attachment 5109995
> View attachment 5109996
> View attachment 5110004
> View attachment 5109998


Authentic
t


----------



## Liliuminella

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you!! I was kinda worried because I couldn't find a serial number .


----------



## terite

Liliuminella said:


> Thank you!! I was kinda worried because I couldn't find a serial number .


It would pre-date serial numbers.
t


----------



## myamericanheart

Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Shawl
Link (if available): item is in hand 
Photos:see attached 

Hi!  this tag is a bit concerning to me as it’s similar to another one that I bought which ended up being counterfeit.  Could you kindly review and give me your thoughts?


----------



## terite

myamericanheart said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Shawl
> Link (if available): item is in hand
> Photos:see attached
> 
> Hi!  this tag is a bit concerning to me as it’s similar to another one that I bought which ended up being counterfeit.  Could you kindly review and give me your thoughts?


There should be a content tag on the inside as well - any other markings or tags?
Send a better photo of the actual item - maybe hanging up or laid out.
t


----------



## myamericanheart

terite said:


> There should be a content tag on the inside as well - any other markings or tags?
> Send a better photo of the actual item - maybe hanging up or laid out.
> t


Looks like the content tag was ripped out possibly based on this area, on the right side of the garment (if I were wearing it) 

No other markings that I can see inside, just the flat tag at the top.


----------



## terite

myamericanheart said:


> Looks like the content tag was ripped out possibly based on this area, on the right side of the garment (if I were wearing it)
> 
> No other markings that I can see inside, just the flat tag at the top.


I think it is genuine.
t


----------



## myamericanheart

terite said:


> I think it is genuine.
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

myamericanheart said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## crazy4couture

Hello! I bought this trench from a local consignment shop. Would you be able to verify authenticity? Thanks in advance!

PS. Do you know if there is a way to find out the model from the serial number?


----------



## constanzaR

First of all i want to apologize for my bad english.
About 7-8 years ago i found this Burberry wallet, and i always wanted to know if it's real.
Btw its a little bit dirty.


----------



## terite

constanzaR said:


> First of all i want to apologize for my bad english.
> About 7-8 years ago i found this Burberry wallet, and i always wanted to know if it's real.
> Btw its a little bit dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113053
> View attachment 5113055
> View attachment 5113056
> View attachment 5113057
> View attachment 5113058
> View attachment 5113059
> View attachment 5113060
> View attachment 5113061


Your wallet is genuine. There might be a serial number in one of the cars pockets.
T


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Your wallet is genuine. There might be a serial number in one of the card pockets.
> T


----------



## terite

crazy4couture said:


> Hello! I bought this trench from a local consignment shop. Would you be able to verify authenticity? Thanks in advance!
> 
> PS. Do you know if there is a way to find out the model from the serial number?


It is a genuine trench.
I do not know the model.
Nice to get one that was made in Italy.
T


----------



## constanzaR

terite said:


> Your wallet is genuine. There might be a serial number in one of the cars pockets.
> T


 this?


----------



## crazy4couture

terite said:


> It is a genuine trench.
> I do not know the model.
> Nice to get one that was made in Italy.
> T


Thank you so much for the quick reponse!!


----------



## terite

constanzaR said:


> this?
> View attachment 5113063


Yes!


----------



## terite

crazy4couture said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reponse!!


You are welcome!


----------



## constanzaR

terite said:


> Yes!


Can you identify it?


----------



## terite

constanzaR said:


> Can you identify it?


No - maybe five years old? Nice to get one Made in Italy. Sorry  - I wish I would have paid more attention to the names of things - 
t


----------



## jure4ever

Hello.. appreciate if you can help me know if this is legit or not. I bought this from a preloved shop. I find it conflicting having a made in Italy on its leather tag while the cloth tag inside had it made in China. Crossing my fingers.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

jure4ever said:


> Hello.. appreciate if you can help me know if this is legit or not. I bought this from a preloved shop. I find it conflicting having a made in Italy on its leather tag while the cloth tag inside had it made in China. Crossing my fingers.  Thanks in advance.


Sorry - it is a fake one - hope you can return it.
t


----------



## mkonopczak

Can anybody tell me if this crossbody is authentic…thank you


----------



## terite

mkonopczak said:


> Can anybody tell me if this crossbody is authentic…thank you


Send a photo of the inside of the bag and the entire bag.
t


----------



## mkonopczak

terite said:


> Send a photo of the inside of the bag and the entire bag.
> t


----------



## mkonopczak

Can you see?


----------



## jure4ever

terite said:


> Sorry - it is a fake one - hope you can return it.
> t


thank you terite


----------



## mkonopczak

jure4ever said:


> thank you terite


How can I probe them its fake?


----------



## mkonopczak

Thank you ….how can I tell them its fake to return it…cause font and stiching and serial number all match


----------



## terite

mkonopczak said:


> Thank you ….how can I tell them its fake to return it…cause font and stiching and serial number all match


(Crossbody?) Yes - the tags and zipper pull both look right - I have never seen that style before. Stitching and style look odd for that vintage though. Not sure - tags are blurry.
t


----------



## terite

mkonopczak said:


> How can I probe them its fake?


I think that is for another bag - not your crossbody


----------



## mkonopczak

terite said:


> I think that is for another bag - not your crossbody


I think that person said crossbody which is mine…I had suspicions its fake but made mistake…hope I can return it


----------



## m2466d

Hi, I bought this Burberry bag in a 2nd hand store yesterday and am trying to figure out if it’s authentic.  Any help is appreciated, thank you!

Inside the bag is a white tag that says All man-made materials Made in China


----------



## terite

m2466d said:


> Hi, I bought this Burberry bag in a 2nd hand store yesterday and am trying to figure out if it’s authentic.  Any help is appreciated, thank you!
> 
> Inside the bag is a white tag that says All man-made materials Made in China


It is a fake one - hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

jure4ever said:


> thank you terite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

mkonopczak said:


> I think that person said crossbody which is mine…I had suspicions its fake but made mistake…hope I can return it


I am not certain - stitching looks bad around the top - style looks odd - tag looks good, but it is blurry. Any writing on the strap - marks on the metal? Is the inside plain or does it have writing?
t


----------



## m2466d

terite said:


> It is a fake one - hope you can return it.
> t


Thank you, terite!


----------



## terite

m2466d said:


> Thank you, terite!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## amrewh

My mom was very excited to pick this up at a thrift store for me. I think it's a fake, because I can't find anything like it online. If it's authentic, it was not taken care of.  Pictures attached, thanks for your help! Please let me know if more information is needed!


----------



## terite

amrewh said:


> My mom was very excited to pick this up at a thrift store for me. I think it's a fake, because I can't find anything like it online. If it's authentic, it was not taken care of.  Pictures attached, thanks for your help! Please let me know if more information is needed!


This is a fake one. 
t


----------



## sandy2811

Hello, please help me authenticate this trench coat. Thank you. 
Item Name:  Burberry Kensington Women Medium Trench Coat Size 6 UK / 4 US / 38 IT / 34 GER 
Item Number:  124785524849 
Seller ID:  ilch.vale 
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/124785524849


----------



## terite

sandy2811 said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this trench coat. Thank you.
> Item Name:  Burberry Kensington Women Medium Trench Coat Size 6 UK / 4 US / 38 IT / 34 GER
> Item Number:  124785524849
> Seller ID:  ilch.vale
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/124785524849


Looks good
t


----------



## sandy2811

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you.


----------



## DuffyPB

Hi, terrific thanks if anyone can help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.

*Item Name*: Mini Topstitched Leather Pocket Bag -- Malt Brown
*Seller ID*: Rue La La
*Link*: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/pr...i=c6393b25-9811-47ee-b6f0-2034afa3c002&pos=50

I ordered it four days ago but it seems that the link doesn't work anymore. So, I also put the screenshot of that page here.

Thank you so much!

PS: Those photos are taken by two different phones so that you may notice the color difference.


----------



## MaxDexter

Hello, 
Please authenticate this scarf for me. Many thanks


----------



## terite

DuffyPB said:


> Hi, terrific thanks if anyone can help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> 
> *Item Name*: Mini Topstitched Leather Pocket Bag -- Malt Brown
> *Seller ID*: Rue La La
> *Link*: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/pr...i=c6393b25-9811-47ee-b6f0-2034afa3c002&pos=50
> 
> I ordered it four days ago but it seems that the link doesn't work anymore. So, I also put the screenshot of that page here.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> PS: Those photos are taken by two different phones so that you may notice the color difference.
> 
> View attachment 5123957
> View attachment 5123959
> View attachment 5123960
> View attachment 5123961
> View attachment 5123962
> View attachment 5123963
> View attachment 5123964
> View attachment 5123966
> View attachment 5123967
> View attachment 5123968
> View attachment 5123971
> View attachment 5123972


Odd that they would not call it the mini pocket bag - this is a new bag - go to Burberry and compare yours - need photos of the stamps all exterior and interior and readable stamps on metal, all pages of the content tag
t


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate this scarf for me. Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124323
> View attachment 5124324
> View attachment 5124325
> View attachment 5124326
> View attachment 5124327
> View attachment 5124328


Authentic - vintage - sheltering under the Burberrys
t


----------



## MaxDexter

terite said:


> Authentic - vintage - sheltering under the Burberrys
> t


Many thanks


----------



## DuffyPB

terite said:


> Odd that they would not call it the mini pocket bag - this is a new bag - go to Burberry and compare yours - need photos of the stamps all exterior and interior and readable stamps on metal, all pages of the content tag
> t



Hi Terite,

Thank you so much for your reply! I appreciate it.

I have put pictures of all stamps I can find on this bag and all content tag here.

Besides, I just notice there is a crack on the side of the front pocket (picture also included). And the stitch is not straight on the inside of the handle (Already reached 12 pictures limitation, couldn't add the picture for it).

BTW, thanks for the suggestion. I'll come to a Burberry store and compare theirs with mine this weekend. 

Thanks,

Duffy


----------



## terite

DuffyPB said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply! I appreciate it.
> 
> I have put pictures of all stamps I can find on this bag and all content tag here.
> 
> Besides, I just notice there is a crack on the side of the front pocket (picture also included). And the stitch is not straight on the inside of the handle (Already reached 12 pictures limitation, couldn't add the picture for it).
> 
> BTW, thanks for the suggestion. I'll come to a Burberry store and compare theirs with mine this weekend.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Duffy
> View attachment 5124709
> View attachment 5124710
> View attachment 5124711
> View attachment 5124712
> View attachment 5124713
> View attachment 5124714
> View attachment 5124715
> View attachment 5124716
> View attachment 5124717
> View attachment 5124718
> View attachment 5124719
> View attachment 5124720


Compare the outside writing to the inside writing - when you go to Burberry - compare those tags that are on the inside - see if the text/writing is the same. 
t


----------



## terite

MaxDexter said:


> Many thanks


You are welcome
t


----------



## tata78

Hello! Could you help me to authenticate these two things: Burberry wool coat and Burberry earmuffs? I bought them a year ago, but I suspect they are fake.


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Hello! Could you help me to authenticate these two things: Burberry wool coat and Burberry earmuffs? I bought them a year ago, but I suspect they are fake.


Coat looks good - kid's size. 
Earmuffs - need to see a flat photo of the tag. The pads should be wool/lamb and they should have a wobble.
t


----------



## tata78

terite said:


> Coat looks good - kid's size.
> Earmuffs - need to see a flat photo of the tag. The pads should be wool/lamb and they should have a wobble.
> t


Many thanks!


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Many thanks!


This looks good tto.
t


----------



## Mewzie

My grandma passed and my mom is going through her stuff. She asked me to authenticate this headband. I assume it isn’t authentic but I know nothing about Burberry.

I’d really appreciate it if anyone could help!


----------



## terite

Mewzie said:


> My grandma passed and my mom is going through her stuff. She asked me to authenticate this headband. I assume it isn’t authentic but I know nothing about Burberry.
> 
> I’d really appreciate it if anyone could help!
> 
> View attachment 5128032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128033


What I can see looks good - send a closer photo of the label and a better shot of the exterior 
T


----------



## alsonini

Hi, 
Could you please help authenticate this scarf?
I don’t have much information on it. It seems to be a collaborative piece with Vivienne Westwood but the tag says Burberry. thank you for your time.


----------



## terite

alsonini said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help authenticate this scarf?
> I don’t have much information on it. It seems to be a collaborative piece with Vivienne Westwood but the tag says Burberry. thank you for your time.


Please Post a photo of the dirt page of the content tag
T


----------



## alsonini

terite said:


> Please Post a photo of the dirt page of the content tag
> T


The tag only seems to have 2 pages. Attached are all four sides of it!


----------



## terite

alsonini said:


> The tag only seems to have 2 pages. Attached are all four sides of it!


Everything looks good 
T


----------



## ALittleOldMan

Could you please authenticate this Burberry coat? I bought it at a consignment shop and want to get an ID/history on it assuming it’s authentic. I know the buttons don’t say Burberry on them, but I had read that not every coat has the logo engraved on the buttons, or the buttons may have been replaced. Let me know if I need to take additional photos and I will post them asap. Thanks!


----------



## terite

ALittleOldMan said:


> Could you please authenticate this Burberry coat? I bought it at a consignment shop and want to get an ID/history on it assuming it’s authentic. I know the buttons don’t say Burberry on them, but I had read that not every coat has the logo engraved on the buttons, or the buttons may have been replaced. Let me know if I need to take additional photos and I will post them asap. Thanks!
> View attachment 5129979
> View attachment 5129980
> View attachment 5129981
> View attachment 5129982
> View attachment 5129983
> View attachment 5129984
> View attachment 5129985
> View attachment 5129986
> View attachment 5129987
> View attachment 5129988
> View attachment 5129989
> View attachment 5129991


The coat and liner are authentic - vintage - look in the pocket perhaps for the size tag.
t


----------



## ALittleOldMan

terite said:


> The coat and liner are authentic - vintage - look in the pocket perhaps for the size tag.
> t



Here’s the size tag in the pocket. Could you tell me the make/model and manufacturing location of the coat if you know it? I was doing some reading into Burberry’s history and I’m quite curious. Thanks for your help.


----------



## terite

ALittleOldMan said:


> Here’s the size tag in the pocket. Could you tell me the make/model and manufacturing location of the coat if you know it? I was doing some reading into Burberry’s history and I’m quite curious. Thanks for your help.
> View attachment 5130065


Sorry - I don't know that kind of thing - the coat should have a Made in tag somewhere - it is Burberrys so we know it is pre 1998. If anyone else knows - please chime in.
t


----------



## tata78

Hello! Could you please help me to authenticate this Burberry Brit puffer coat?


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Hello! Could you please help me to authenticate this Burberry Brit puffer coat?


Looks good
t


----------



## violetti9

Hello
Could you please take a look at this hat and let me know if this is enough to authenticate? Thank you so much!!!


Item Name:burberry hat
Item Number:174827188012
Seller ID:mashkin228
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) 








						Burberry London Nova Check TB Icon Stripe Baseball Cap Hat Black One Size  | eBay
					

Burberry London Nova Check TB Icon Stripe Baseball Cap Size M - Size 58cm / 22.8". Size can be changed using buttons. Perfect condition by 5/5.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hello
> Could you please take a look at this hat and let me know if this is enough to authenticate? Thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> Item Name:burberry hat
> Item Number:174827188012
> Seller ID:mashkin228
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London Nova Check TB Icon Stripe Baseball Cap Hat Black One Size  | eBay
> 
> 
> Burberry London Nova Check TB Icon Stripe Baseball Cap Size M - Size 58cm / 22.8". Size can be changed using buttons. Perfect condition by 5/5.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Please post close up photos of all the tags and labels
T


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> Please post close up photos of all the tags and labels
> T


I dont have it yet. I was wondering if it was possible to authenticate with the pictures posted in the auction. I requested it from the sellerr , just not sure if/when he sends it.
Thank you


----------



## tata78

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> Please post close up photos of all the tags and labels
> T



hi Terite...
i received the additional pictures from the seller. Would you mind taking a look? 
thanks so much!


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> hi Terite...
> i received the additional pictures from the seller. Would you mind taking a look?
> thanks so much!


I am not an expert on these tags - my main concern is where did s/he get so many designer hats - selling multiples
t


----------



## Gdyaklin

Do you believe this Burberry purse is authentic. The sellers notes. 


Seller Notes:“GOOD CONDITION - PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS BAG WAS PURCHASED AT BURBERRY SAMPLE SALES ABOUT 10 YEARS AGO, IT HAS NO "MADE IN" (HOWEVER, IT WAS MOST LIKELY MANUFACTURED IN CHINA), LOGO NOR A MANUFACTURER NUMBER LABELS INSIDE. I DON'T THINK THIS MODEL WENT INTO MASS PRODUCTION, IF I RECALL THE 2 HANDLE VERSION IS THE ONE THAT WAS APPROVED. THERE HAVE LIKELY BEEN ONLY A HANDFUL OF THESE ONES MANUFACTURED. THERE ARE QUITE A FEW MARKS AND DISCOLORATIONS ON WHITE PATENT LEATHER (SEE PHOTOS); FEW TINY MARKS ON PVC; MINOR SCRATCHES ON HARDWARE”


Size:MediumStyle:Shoulder BagColour:BeigeProduct Line:Burberry SupernovaDepartment:WomenMaterial:Patent Leather, PVCBag Height:29cmFeatures:Adjustable Strap, Bottom Studs, Detachable StrapPattern:CheckClosure:Open Top, No Closure, DrawstringVintage:YesBag Depth:17cmPersonalise:NoBag Width:31cmOccasion:Casual, Party/Cocktail, TravelHandle/Strap Material:LeatherBrand:BurberryModified Item:NoLining Material:PVCStrap Drop:18cm - 28cmHandmade:YesMain Colour:BeigeAccents:BuckleExact Dimensions:31cm x 29cm x 17cmCountry/Region of Manufacture:ChinaEAN:Does not apply


----------



## terite

Gdyaklin said:


> Do you believe this Burberry purse is authentic. The sellers notes.
> 
> 
> Seller Notes:“GOOD CONDITION - PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS BAG WAS PURCHASED AT BURBERRY SAMPLE SALES ABOUT 10 YEARS AGO, IT HAS NO "MADE IN" (HOWEVER, IT WAS MOST LIKELY MANUFACTURED IN CHINA), LOGO NOR A MANUFACTURER NUMBER LABELS INSIDE. I DON'T THINK THIS MODEL WENT INTO MASS PRODUCTION, IF I RECALL THE 2 HANDLE VERSION IS THE ONE THAT WAS APPROVED. THERE HAVE LIKELY BEEN ONLY A HANDFUL OF THESE ONES MANUFACTURED. THERE ARE QUITE A FEW MARKS AND DISCOLORATIONS ON WHITE PATENT LEATHER (SEE PHOTOS); FEW TINY MARKS ON PVC; MINOR SCRATCHES ON HARDWARE”
> 
> 
> Size:MediumStyle:Shoulder BagColour:BeigeProduct Line:Burberry SupernovaDepartment:WomenMaterial:Patent Leather, PVCBag Height:29cmFeatures:Adjustable Strap, Bottom Studs, Detachable StrapPattern:CheckClosure:Open Top, No Closure, DrawstringVintage:YesBag Depth:17cmPersonalise:NoBag Width:31cmOccasion:Casual, Party/Cocktail, TravelHandle/Strap Material:LeatherBrand:BurberryModified Item:NoLining Material:PVCStrap Drop:18cm - 28cmHandmade:YesMain Colour:BeigeAccents:BuckleExact Dimensions:31cm x 29cm x 17cmCountry/Region of Manufacture:ChinaEAN:Does not apply
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132461
> View attachment 5132461
> View attachment 5132462
> View attachment 5132461
> View attachment 5132462
> View attachment 5132463
> View attachment 5132461
> View attachment 5132462
> View attachment 5132463
> View attachment 5132464
> View attachment 5132461
> View attachment 5132465
> View attachment 5132461
> View attachment 5132462
> View attachment 5132463
> View attachment 5132464
> View attachment 5132465
> View attachment 5132466
> View attachment 5132461
> View attachment 5132462
> View attachment 5132463
> View attachment 5132464
> View attachment 5132465
> View attachment 5132466
> View attachment 5132467
> View attachment 5132461
> View attachment 5132462
> View attachment 5132463
> View attachment 5132464
> View attachment 5132465
> View attachment 5132466
> View attachment 5132467
> View attachment 5132469
> View attachment 5132461
> View attachment 5132462
> View attachment 5132463
> View attachment 5132464
> View attachment 5132465
> View attachment 5132466
> View attachment 5132467
> View attachment 5132469
> View attachment 5132471
> View attachment 5132461
> View attachment 5132462
> View attachment 5132463
> View attachment 5132464
> View attachment 5132465
> View attachment 5132466
> View attachment 5132467
> View attachment 5132469
> View attachment 5132471
> View attachment 5132472
> View attachment 5132461
> View attachment 5132462
> View attachment 5132463
> View attachment 5132464
> View attachment 5132465
> View attachment 5132466
> View attachment 5132467
> View attachment 5132469
> View attachment 5132471
> View attachment 5132472
> View attachment 5132473
> View attachment 5132461
> View attachment 5132462
> View attachment 5132463
> View attachment 5132464
> View attachment 5132465
> View attachment 5132466
> View attachment 5132467
> View attachment 5132469
> View attachment 5132471
> View attachment 5132472
> View attachment 5132473


Yes, this looks like an authentic Burberry item. And I agree - made in China, about ten years old.
t


----------



## jenkom

Hello! I was gifted this bag and was hoping you could tell me if it’s authentic or not. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Noraz

Hi authrhenticators,
Can you plz have a look at this one. There is no burberry mark on hardware.


----------



## terite

jenkom said:


> Hello! I was gifted this bag and was hoping you could tell me if it’s authentic or not. Thank you in advance!


It is an authentic super Nova smoked check made in China


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authrhenticators,
> Can you plz have a look at this one. There is no burberry mark on hardware.


Nice haymarket check crossbody made in Italy - authentic 
T


----------



## Noraz

Plz have a look at this.
Thanking you kindly


----------



## jenkom

terite said:


> It is an authentic super Nova smoked check made in China


Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Plz have a look at this.
> Thanking you kindly


Also genuine - same vintage as the first one you posted - many of the same details.
t


----------



## terite

jenkom said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Noraz

terite said:


> Also genuine - same vintage as the first one you posted - many of the same details.
> t


Thank you so much for you time


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Thank you so much for you time


You are welcome 
T


----------



## chaoky

Hi terite and Addy, 
I bought this coat at a thrift store, but am not too sure of its authenticity. Its a good quality but there are some details that seem to be different (mainly the pattern matching the seam). The hangtag has either been removed or is missing (can't find it).
TIA


----------



## terite

chaoky said:


> Hi terite and Addy,
> I bought this coat at a thrift store, but am not too sure of its authenticity. Its a good quality but there are some details that seem to be different (mainly the pattern matching the seam). The hangtag has either been removed or is missing (can't find it).
> TIA


Any content tags? Tags in pockets? Anything behind the main tag at the neck? Post a photo of the value village tag - haha -  I love a thrift store find
T


----------



## chaoky

Unfortunately no other content tags 
Just the reverse of the logo 
It was originally close to 200 at the thrift store and marked down tp 89. A bit of a steep price if it is fake


----------



## chaoky

terite said:


> Any content tags? Tags in pockets? Anything behind the main tag at the neck? Post a photo of the value village tag - haha -  I love a thrift store find
> T


----------



## terite

chaoky said:


> Unfortunately no other content tags
> Just the reverse of the logo
> It was originally close to 200 at the thrift store and marked down tp 89. A bit of a steep price if it is fake


It is authentic.
Nice find.
t


----------



## batht0wel

Hello everyone! I’m looking to get this Burberry Kensington coat second hand and wondering if you guys think it’s real. These are the pictures provided by the seller, I know they’re not the best images. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hhannahh

Hey  please check if this bag is authenticity  thankyou 
	

		
			
		

		
	




thank you


----------



## chaoky

terite said:


> It is authentic.
> Nice find.
> t


Oh, I was already thinking about returning it because i was almost sure it might be fake. The lining patterns don't align. Is that normal in some burberry coats?


----------



## Nadkat

Hey, could somebody help me authenticate this scarf?

In general it looks really authentic to me but the ends confuse me a little.
In reality the tag is navy blue, just looks a little darker on the picture.

thanks a lot for the help


----------



## kam_inlina

Hello,
Can you please help me authenticate this dress 
Thanks!
K


----------



## terite

hhannahh said:


> Hey  please check if this bag is authenticity  thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139449
> 
> 
> thank you


Need readable photos of all the interior tags, front stamp
t


----------



## terite

chaoky said:


> Oh, I was already thinking about returning it because i was almost sure it might be fake. The lining patterns don't align. Is that normal in some burberry coats?


Well the pattern cannot align everywhere - check the back of the neck for example - it should align. Where is the alignment that you don't like? 
t


----------



## terite

Nadkat said:


> Hey, could somebody help me authenticate this scarf?
> 
> In general it looks really authentic to me but the ends confuse me a little.
> In reality the tag is navy blue, just looks a little darker on the picture.
> 
> thanks a lot for the help
> 
> View attachment 5140487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140505


Authentic scarf - vintage - some damage to the tassels - about 15 years old approx.
t


----------



## terite

kam_inlina said:


> Hello,
> Can you please help me authenticate this dress
> Thanks!
> K


Oh - send a closer photo of the badge and send photos of the belt. What did the seller say - that is was 20 years old? The blue tags look odd so far
t


----------



## chaoky

terite said:


> Well the pattern cannot align everywhere - check the back of the neck for example - it should align. Where is the alignment that you don't like?
> t


Just the main interior of the coat as shown in the picture. It doesn't align at the seams which i thought was a sign it's not authentic. If thats not the case tho im happy. 
The back of the neck seems to align.


----------



## terite

chaoky said:


> Just the main interior of the coat as shown in the picture. It doesn't align at the seams which i thought was a sign it's not authentic. If thats not the case tho im happy.
> The back of the neck seems to align.


Yeah - great price for that item - authentic.
t


----------



## Nadkat

terite said:


> Authentic scarf - vintage - some damage to the tassels - about 15 years old approx.
> t


Thanks a lot Terite  ❤


----------



## kam_inlina

terite said:


> Oh - send a closer photo of the badge and send photos of the belt. What did the seller say - that is was 20 years old? The blue tags look odd so far
> t


Thanks for your quick response . The belt don’t look substantial and you are right the blue look odd. I got this from a thrift store so no idea how old this is


terite said:


> Oh - send a closer photo of the badge and send photos of the belt. What did the seller say - that is was 20 years old? The blue tags look odd so far
> t


Thanks for your quick response. The belt feels cheap and you are right about the blue tags look odd. I got this from a thrift store so not sure how old this dress. Here are some clear pictures.


----------



## terite

Nadkat said:


> Thanks a lot Terite  ❤


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

kam_inlina said:


> Thanks for your quick response . The belt don’t look substantial and you are right the blue look odd. I got this from a thrift store so no idea how old this is
> 
> Thanks for your quick response. The belt feels cheap and you are right about the blue tags look odd. I got this from a thrift store so not sure how old this dress. Here are some clear pictures.


I have a coat from that era with these awkward tags - I am going to go check those labels and get back to you


----------



## chaoky

terite said:


> Yeah - great price for that item - authentic.
> t


Thank you Terite


----------



## terite

chaoky said:


> Thank you Terite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> I have a coat from that era with these awkward tags - I am going to go check those labels and get back to you


Haven't forgotten - just not at home right now to check.
t


----------



## Inch high

Inch high said:


> Dear Authenticator
> Can you please help me authenticate this clutch bag/purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4450576


----------



## terite

Please see post number one for what photos we need, then try again. Can't tell from one photo.


----------



## ALittleOldMan

Hi, I was hoping I could get this burberry scarf authenticated. I know there are a lot of fakes of this type of product so thanks in advance for your help. Let me know if I need to ask the seller for any more photos and I will get on it right away.

Item Name: SZAttiRe
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/22...m-x-luxury-burberry-prorsum-luxury-silk-scarf


----------



## terite

ALittleOldMan said:


> Hi, I was hoping I could get this burberry scarf authenticated. I know there are a lot of fakes of this type of product so thanks in advance for your help. Let me know if I need to ask the seller for any more photos and I will get on it right away.
> 
> Item Name: SZAttiRe
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/22...m-x-luxury-burberry-prorsum-luxury-silk-scarf


No reason to think that is Burberry - should have stamps, labels, and rolled edges. 
t


----------



## ALittleOldMan

terite said:


> No reason to think that is Burberry - should have stamps, labels, and rolled edges.
> t


Thanks, that’s what I was thinking, but I don’t know my stuff when it comes to Burberry. Thanks for your help in any case


----------



## terite

ALittleOldMan said:


> Thanks, that’s what I was thinking, but I don’t know my stuff when it comes to Burberry. Thanks for your help in any case


You are welcome.t


----------



## chiikimon

Hello, please could someone help authenticate this check shirt? The seller marked it as vintage. But the stitching and the composition tag seems a bit off to me. Would really appreciate a second opinion on this


----------



## chiikimon

chiikimon said:


> Hello, please could someone help authenticate this check shirt? The seller marked it as vintage. But the stitching and the composition tag seems a bit off to me. Would really appreciate a second opinion on this
> View attachment 5149065
> View attachment 5149066


I’m adding a few more photos in this post. 

thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## terite

chiikimon said:


> I’m adding a few more photos in this post.
> 
> thank you in advance for your help.


It is a fake one 
T


----------



## chiikimon

terite said:


> It is a fake one
> T


Thank you very much for your help and you swift response! 

I've sent the item back. Fingers crossed that it can be refunded.


----------



## kam_inlina

terite said:


> Haven't forgotten - just not at home right now to check.
> t


Hi Terite,
Can you please check your coat tag when you get a moment - no rush 

Thanks
K


----------



## chiikimon

Please may I ask for your help with checking this blazer as well?  Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## chiikimon

chiikimon said:


> Please may I ask for your help with checking this blazer as well?  Thanks again for all your help.
> 
> View attachment 5149235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149238
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149241
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149243


Sorry for forgetting to add the exteriors. Im attaching them in this post


----------



## terite

kam_inlina said:


> Thanks for your quick response . The belt don’t look substantial and you are right the blue look odd. I got this from a thrift store so no idea how old this is
> 
> Thanks for your quick response. The belt feels cheap and you are right about the blue tags look odd. I got this from a thrift store so not sure how old this dress. Here are some clear pictures.


Hmm - so the blue tags - both look odd, the badge also looks like an unusual font, the belt looks a little sub-par - I can't see the buttons.
I checked my vintage coat that has a blue label with something like that lettering, but the other blue tags on it look good.
Also an odd gap in that dry cleaning chemical. 
That's all I can say


----------



## terite

chiikimon said:


> Please may I ask for your help with checking this blazer as well?  Thanks again for all your help.
> 
> View attachment 5149235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149238
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149241
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149243


Blazer is authentic
t


----------



## chiikimon

terite said:


> Blazer is authentic
> t


Thank you very much for your help! Really delighted that it's authentic!


----------



## terite

chiikimon said:


> Thank you very much for your help! Really delighted that it's authentic!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Madeleenify

Hello. Can you please help me authenticate this Burberry?


Item Name (if you know it): Burberry trench coat in stone. Sorry, don’t know which type.

Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)


Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)


----------



## kam_inlina

terite said:


> Hmm - so the blue tags - both look odd, the badge also looks like an unusual font, the belt looks a little sub-par - I can't see the buttons.
> I checked my vintage coat that has a blue label with something like that lettering, but the other blue tags on it look good.
> Also an odd gap in that dry cleaning chemical.
> That's all I can say


Thank you so much for your help!
K


----------



## Nadkat

Hello everybody  

I was wondering if somebody could be that friendly and authenticate these two scarfs for me 

I bought them at Vestiaire and the authenticated them as real but I don’t know how trust worthy they are.

Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## terite

kam_inlina said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> K


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Nadkat said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I was wondering if somebody could be that friendly and authenticate these two scarfs for me
> 
> I bought them at Vestiaire and the authenticated them as real but I don’t know how trust worthy they are.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help


They both look good - vintage
t


----------



## Nadkat

terite said:


> They both look good - vintage
> t



Thanks a lot terite


----------



## terite

Nadkat said:


> Thanks a lot terite


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Madeleenify

Hi. I was wondering if there is some information missing in my post for someone to help me authenticate this Burberry trench coat as I just bought it, please? I put the link from the webpage here to add information. Please let me know, as I think I have posted pictures of details that is reqired in the original post Monday at 9.46 PM. Thank you in advance


Madeleenify said:


> Hello. Can you please help me authenticate this Burberry?
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry trench coat in stone. Sorry, don’t know which type.
> 
> Link:https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=224690352
> 
> Photos: 12 pics in original post from Monday at 9.46 PM.


----------



## terite

Madeleenify said:


> Hi. I was wondering if there is some information missing in my post for someone to help me authenticate this Burberry trench coat as I just bought it, please? I put the link from the webpage here to add information. Please let me know, as I think I have posted pictures of details that is reqired in the original post Monday at 9.46 PM. Thank you in advance


Sorry I missed your post. I remember looking at it. Must not have hit enter.
Authentic
T


----------



## Madeleenify

terite said:


> Sorry I missed your post. I remember looking at it. Must not have hit enter.
> Authentic
> T


Thank you so much! No problem


----------



## terite

Madeleenify said:


> Thank you so much! No problem


You are welcome.
t


----------



## MissRenixxii

Hi! Thank you guys for having me. I recently bought this bag on Poshmark and was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate. (:


----------



## terite

MissRenixxii said:


> Hi! Thank you guys for having me. I recently bought this bag on Poshmark and was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate. (:
> 
> View attachment 5157416
> View attachment 5157417
> View attachment 5157418
> View attachment 5157419
> View attachment 5157420
> View attachment 5157421
> View attachment 5157422
> View attachment 5157425
> View attachment 5157426
> View attachment 5157413
> View attachment 5157414


Authentic vintage nova check bag w front flap and hang tag
t


----------



## MissRenixxii

terite said:


> Authentic vintage nova check bag


Thank you so much!


----------



## beeeemtmy

Hi everyone! 
Need your help to authenticate this “Burberry” bag that I recently bought at a thrift shop.
I can’t seem to find the name or model reason why I think it’s not legit.
I bought it cause I really like bags with bright colors. Still, I wanna check if there’s anyone here who knows this model. Thank you in advance for your help! 

*attached the photos


----------



## terite

beeeemtmy said:


> Hi everyone!
> Need your help to authenticate this “Burberry” bag that I recently bought at a thrift shop.
> I can’t seem to find the name or model reason why I think it’s not legit.
> I bought it cause I really like bags with bright colors. Still, I wanna check if there’s anyone here who knows this model. Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> *attached the photos


It is a fake one - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

MissRenixxii said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.t


----------



## cinderella0087

Hi terite, 

I took a long COVID break from the forums and designer purchases but I’m back! Hoping you can help authenticate this coat I purchased recently. Please let me know if you need any additional photos. The tag is really faded.  I really appreciate your time. 

Thanks!


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Hi terite,
> 
> I took a long COVID break from the forums and designer purchases but I’m back! Hoping you can help authenticate this coat I purchased recently. Please let me know if you need any additional photos. The tag is really faded.  I really appreciate your time.
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic
t


----------



## cinderella0087

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Great news - thank you!


----------



## yuki0111

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## azure5

chaoky said:


> Oh, I was already thinking about returning it because i was almost sure it might be fake. The lining patterns don't align. Is that normal in some burberry coats?



terite has given you the word, (lucky you) so I don't understand what you mean by the pattern not aligning.

It does horizontally. If it did vertically as well, you wouldn't have a coat you'd have a perfect square.


----------



## Ladyhoney

Hello could please authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

cinderella0087 said:


> Great news - thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

yuki0111 said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this bag?


I like it - looks like it is a horseferry check - any tags in the pockets? Can you send a closer photo of the Burberry stamp - so far so good though.
t


----------



## terite

azure5 said:


> terite has given you the word, (lucky you) so I don't understand what you mean by the pattern not aligning.
> 
> It does horizontally. If it did vertically as well, you wouldn't have a coat you'd have a perfect square.


This is true - the check cannot align everywhere - it should align in certain spots though. 
Yes, lucky you! Value village find - love those.
t


----------



## terite

Ladyhoney said:


> Hello could please authenticate this bag? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160475
> View attachment 5160476
> View attachment 5160477
> View attachment 5160478
> View attachment 5160479


Nice! Send a photo of the inside tag that says Made in Italy and the back of it.
t


----------



## Ladyhoney

terite said:


> Nice! Send a photo of the inside tag that says Made in Italy and the back of it.
> t


Hi, I will upload the pictures of the tag once I receive the bag. I just grabbed the photos of the seller. I bought it from Poshmark for $160. But she said it has no serial number because she purchased the bag many years ago at Holt Renfrew Canada. Thanks for your quick response.


----------



## terite

Ladyhoney said:


> Hi, I will upload the pictures of the tag once I receive the bag. I just grabbed the photos of the seller. I bought it from Poshmark for $160. But she said it has no serial number because she purchased the bag many years ago at Holt Renfrew Canada. Thanks for your quick response.


This bag will have a serial number
T


----------



## kevin632595

Hey terite!

I have recently bought this from eBay, could you please help me authenticate this bag? 
Do let me know if you need more pictures 

Many thanks!


----------



## terite

kevin632595 said:


> Hey terite!
> 
> I have recently bought this from eBay, could you please help me authenticate this bag?
> Do let me know if you need more pictures
> 
> Many thanks!


That is a fake one - glad you checked - hope you can return it.
t


----------



## kevin632595

Thank you for your service, I will return it straight away! 
Take care.


----------



## Ladyhoney

terite said:


> This bag will have a serial number
> T



Aw so it is fake then. thank you for the help.


----------



## terite

Ladyhoney said:


> Aw so it is fake then. thank you for the help.


It does not look fake - this is the one from postmark? I can see the tag with the serial number in your photos - I just like to see the tag front is made in and serial is on the back


----------



## Ladyhoney

terite said:


> It does not look fake - this is the one from postmark? I can see the tag with the serial number in your photos - I just like to see the tag front is made in and serial is on the back



Yes terite its from Poshmark. I will update you and upload the tag once I receive it. Thank you.


----------



## terite

Ladyhoney said:


> Yes terite its from Poshmark. I will update you and upload the tag once I receive it. Thank you.


Oh good - hate to see you think it was fake because it had a serial number. Sellers don't always remember all the details about a purchase they made years ago - or know about serial numbers. 
t


----------



## Bancha01

Hello everyone hope you all doing well. Legit check Please


----------



## Throwaway19991764

Hi, can someone tell me if the below is authentic? It is a burberry clutch that I sold on eBay. My grandmother is moving houses and Im selling a lot of her bags and shoes. She told me theyre all authentic, however she doesnt have the receipts anymore. I sold this clutch to a buyer who bought two other burberry bags from me. He thinks the clutch is a fake but the other two are fine.


----------



## terite

Throwaway19991764 said:


> Hi, can someone tell me if the below is authentic? It is a burberry clutch that I sold on eBay. My grandmother is moving houses and Im selling a lot of her bags and shoes. She told me theyre all authentic, however she doesnt have the receipts anymore. I sold this clutch to a buyer who bought two other burberry bags from me. He thinks the clutch is a fake but the other two are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161889
> View attachment 5161890
> View attachment 5161889
> View attachment 5161890
> View attachment 5161891
> View attachment 5161892
> View attachment 5161896
> View attachment 5161897
> View attachment 5161898
> View attachment 5161900
> View attachment 5161901
> View attachment 5161902
> View attachment 5161903
> View attachment 5161904


Pictures of the inside tags do not enlarge for me - try again - clear close photos of the front knight, inside tag front and back and zipper pull.
t


----------



## terite

Bancha01 said:


> Hello everyone hope you all doing well. Legit check Please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161577
> View attachment 5161578
> View attachment 5161579
> View attachment 5161580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161581
> View attachment 5161586


Authentic
t


----------



## Throwaway19991764

terite said:


> Pictures of the inside tags do not enlarge for me - try again - clear close photos of the front knight, inside tag front and back and zipper pull.
> t



Are these better? These are images the buyer sent


----------



## Bancha01

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Glatt to hear thank you alot


----------



## terite

Bancha01 said:


> Glatt to hear thank you alot


Some of the stamps look a bit off - but I cannot conclude that it is fake - might be quality control. Most aspects look good. Cant get close enough to the prorsum stamp - should be a handle on this bag - maybe with Burberry embossed on it - not sure.
t


----------



## terite

Bancha01 said:


> Glatt to hear thank you alot


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone - let me know.
Sometimes a post gets missed - but I won't ignore a post.
t


----------



## kevin632595

Hi terite 

How are you? Great to see you around again.
Can you help me authenticate this bag?

Thank you so much


----------



## terite

kevin632595 said:


> Hi terite
> 
> How are you? Great to see you around again.
> Can you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you so much


Is there another stamp inside or any embossed hardware? The design does not look like a Burberry to me - The front strap has broken down - is it leather?
t


----------



## Ladyhoney

terite said:


> It does not look fake - this is the one from postmark? I can see the tag with the serial number in your photos - I just like to see the tag front is made in and serial is on the back



Hi terite just received the bag. Here's the tag. Thank you


----------



## terite

Ladyhoney said:


> Hi terite just received the bag. Here's the tag. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166573
> View attachment 5166574


Looks good - that is the serial number - the ITTIV etc.
t


----------



## Ladyhoney

terite said:


> Looks good - that is the serial number - the ITTIV etc.
> t



Great to know. Its a good deal from Poshmark then. Thank you for your help terite.


----------



## terite

Ladyhoney said:


> Great to know. Its a good deal from Poshmark then. Thank you for your help terite.


That IS a good deal for that bag - always check here first though - there have been several fakes identified here from Poshmark - so it is wise to check. Had a look at the scarves and there are several/many fake scarves listed today.
t


----------



## Madeleenify

Hello.

Can you please authenticate this Burberry Check scarf in Cashmere, please?
Thanks in advance.

Name: Burberry cashmere Check scarf
Link: https://tise.com/t/zdj1VWqRk
Pictures attached

thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Roro330

Hi everyone,

First time poster here. Bought my girlfriend a Burberry purse for her birthday, but starting to have doubts about its authenticity. Can anyone help clear this up? 

Here is the listing: https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-l...j1ktiyu6JLwNjJoFqU-LLejKboJx_OlhoC0YUQAvD_BwE

The stitching is impeccable, clasp has Burberry engraved in it with the proper font, but there is no serial number and the tag it came with outlines distributors in China Taiwan Korea and Japan (all seem to be real distributors). The lack of serial number and the asian card have me concerned.


----------



## Luxe Latte

Long time lurker, first time poster! Please authenticate this trench - thank you in advance and for all the work you do!


----------



## terite

Madeleenify said:


> Hello.
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Burberry Check scarf in Cashmere, please?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: Burberry cashmere Check scarf
> Link: https://tise.com/t/zdj1VWqRk
> Pictures attached
> 
> thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5168107
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168108
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168109


It is authentic. Check the measurements to make sure it is what you expect - as this style of vintage scarves were smaller than scarves made more recently. Is a bonus if you are expecting a smaller scarf.
t


----------



## terite

Roro330 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First time poster here. Bought my girlfriend a Burberry purse for her birthday, but starting to have doubts about its authenticity. Can anyone help clear this up?
> 
> Here is the listing: https://www.jomashop.com/burberry-l...j1ktiyu6JLwNjJoFqU-LLejKboJx_OlhoC0YUQAvD_BwE
> 
> The stitching is impeccable, clasp has Burberry engraved in it with the proper font, but there is no serial number and the tag it came with outlines distributors in China Taiwan Korea and Japan (all seem to be real distributors). The lack of serial number and the asian card have me concerned.


Send closer photos and readable photos of the text. Any stamped hardware? Signature lining?
t


----------



## terite

Luxe Latte said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster! Please authenticate this trench - thank you in advance and for all the work you do!


Welcome.
Authentic
t


----------



## Madeleenify

terite said:


> It is authentic. Check the measurements to make sure it is what you expect - as this style of vintage scarves were smaller than scarves made more recently. Is a bonus if you are expecting a smaller scarf.
> t


Thank you so much for your service and letting me know about the size. Really appriciate it, Terite. Kind regards.


----------



## terite

Madeleenify said:


> Thank you so much for your service and letting me know about the size. Really appriciate it, Terite. Kind regards.


You are welcome.t


----------



## Roro330

terite said:


> Send closer photos and readable photos of the text. Any stamped hardware? Signature lining?
> t


Yes the clasps have Burberry engraved and the font is perfect with the curved R's. The stitching is perfect, not a single flaw.

What does signature lining mean? The inside only says Burberry, nothing else.


----------



## Tab123

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.
> 
> READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.
> 
> 5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> 8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.



Hi there could you please authenticate this Burberry childrens jacket made by CWF? I bought it in an op shop.

Thank you.
Tabitha


----------



## Tab123

Hi there is it possible to check the authenticity of this rainjacket made by Children's Worldwide Fashion on behalf of Burberry (before their contract was axed in 2015). I bought it in an op shop. Thanks


----------



## terite

Roro330 said:


> Yes the clasps have Burberry engraved and the font is perfect with the curved R's. The stitching is perfect, not a single flaw.
> 
> What does signature lining mean? The inside only says Burberry, nothing else.


Send photos / signature lining is lining that says Burberry all over it.


----------



## terite

Tab123 said:


> Hi there is it possible to check the authenticity of this rainjacket made by Children's Worldwide Fashion on behalf of Burberry (before their contract was axed in 2015). I bought it in an op shop. Thanks


Authentic 
T


----------



## Tab123

terite said:


> Authentic
> T


thank you very much


----------



## terite

Tab123 said:


> thank you very much


You are welcome 
T


----------



## alyssaweston

Hi there , could you authenticity check this bag for me please ?
If it is authentic, do you possibly know how old it is?
Thanks very much .


----------



## terite

alyssaweston said:


> Hi there , could you authenticity check this bag for me please ?
> If it is authentic, do you possibly know how old it is?
> Thanks very much .
> 
> View attachment 5171328
> View attachment 5171329
> View attachment 5171330
> View attachment 5171331
> View attachment 5171332
> View attachment 5171333
> View attachment 5171334
> View attachment 5171335
> View attachment 5171336
> View attachment 5171337
> View attachment 5171338
> View attachment 5171339


Genuine vintage bag - maybe 40 years old? Does anyone else have an opinion of the age? It looks a bit 80's to me.
t


----------



## kevin632595

Hey terite, 

Sorry for bothering you again. I just found a rare vintage bag, hope that you can check this bag for me.
This bag has serial number as well, but I will need to wait for him to sell me the pictures.

Many thanks


----------



## terite

kevin632595 said:


> Hey terite,
> 
> Sorry for bothering you again. I just found a rare vintage bag, hope that you can check this bag for me.
> This bag has serial number as well, but I will need to wait for him to sell me the pictures.
> 
> Many thanks


Looks good - 
t


----------



## kevin632595

terite said:


> Looks good -
> t


So it is authentic?


----------



## terite

kevin632595 said:


> So it is authentic?


Yes. 
T


----------



## Roro330

terite said:


> Send photos / signature lining is lining that says Burberry all over it.


----------



## terite

Same request as last time:
Send closer photos and readable photos of the text and any stamped hardware and the lining.
Get way closer photos - so the text is readable.
t


----------



## Adorabubble

Hello,

could you please help me authenticate This Burberry scarf please?
Was purchased at a second hand store, is very soft.
Has no “care label” but wasn’t sure if they ever had one to begin with.

please let me know if you need anymore photos

Name: Burberry reversible nova check cashmere scar.


----------



## terite

Adorabubble said:


> Hello,
> 
> could you please help me authenticate This Burberry scarf please?
> Was purchased at a second hand store, is very soft.
> Has no “care label” but wasn’t sure if they ever had one to begin with.
> 
> please let me know if you need anymore photos
> 
> Name: Burberry reversible nova check cashmere scar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174783
> View attachment 5174787
> View attachment 5174788
> View attachment 5174789
> View attachment 5174790
> View attachment 5174791
> View attachment 5174792
> View attachment 5174793


It is a fake one. Return it.
t


----------



## HannaZay

Привет,
Не могли бы вы помочь мне подтвердить подлинность этого шарфа Burberry?
Была куплена в букинистике, очень мягкая.
Имя: кашемировый шрам Burberry в клетку.


----------



## IntheOcean

HannaZay said:


> Привет,
> Не могли бы вы помочь мне подтвердить подлинность этого шарфа Burberry?
> Была куплена в букинистике, очень мягкая.
> Имя: кашемировый шрам Burberry в клетку.
> 
> View attachment 5179251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179257



Welcome to the Purse Forum!

You need to post here in the Authenticate this Burberry thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/unread

Please make sure you read post #1 in the thread linked before posting. Good luck!


----------



## terite

HannaZay said:


> Привет,
> Не могли бы вы помочь мне подтвердить подлинность этого шарфа Burberry?
> Была куплена в букинистике, очень мягкая.
> Имя: кашемировый шрам Burberry в клетку.
> 
> View attachment 5179251
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179252
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179254
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179257


The colors look off, the fringe looks really bad - although someone could have done the unraveling. design looks off. Quality not there. Should not unravel like that close the the fringe. Does not look like Burberry.  Tag might be ok - but not if it is black - should be navy blue. Too many problems.
t


----------



## HannaZay

[QUOTE = "terite, post: 34724801, member: 49672"]
Цвета выглядят нечетко, бахрома выглядит очень плохо - хотя кто-то мог распутать. дизайн выглядит неуместно. Качества нет. Не следует распутывать тесную челку. Не похоже на Burberry. Тег может быть в порядке, но не черный, он должен быть темно-синим. Слишком много проблем.
т
[/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
Спасибо за помощь)


----------



## terite

HannaZay said:


> [QUOTE = "terite, post: 34724801, member: 49672"]
> Цвета выглядят нечетко, бахрома выглядит очень плохо - хотя кто-то мог распутать. дизайн выглядит неуместно. Качества нет. Не следует распутывать тесную челку. Не похоже на Burberry. Тег может быть в порядке, но не черный, он должен быть темно-синим. Слишком много проблем.
> т
> [/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
> Спасибо за помощь)


You are welcome.
t


----------



## MiaKing

I can't find any info about this, can I ask for authentication from Mercari?


----------



## MiaKing

Can I please ask for help with authenticating this trench coat? 

Item name: burberry trench coat (don't know exact model)
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m54461056995/
Photos:


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Can I please ask for help with authenticating this trench coat?
> 
> Item name: burberry trench coat (don't know exact model)
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m54461056995/
> Photos:


Authentic
t


----------



## MiaKing

terite said:


> Authentic
> t




Thank you


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Thank you


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Lahambiee

Hello ladies and gents, I'd like to ask to authenticate this coat:

Item Name: Vintage Womens Burberry Coat Size 6

Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Wo...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0

Photos:


----------



## terite

Lahambiee said:


> Hello ladies and gents, I'd like to ask to authenticate this coat:
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Womens Burberry Coat Size 6
> 
> Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Wo...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181096
> View attachment 5181097
> View attachment 5181098
> View attachment 5181099
> View attachment 5181100
> View attachment 5181102


Authentic vintage
t


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! I stumbled across the checkered scarf today. It feels like silk and the edges are hand-rolled ; however, there are no indicators that it is Burberry. I wanted to see what you guys think! Thank you for taking the time to look at my request. I took the pictures using flash to showcase the scarves true color.
Item Name: Burberry (???) Nova Check Rectangular Silk Scarf


----------



## sandy2811

Hello ladies and gents, 
Please help me have a look at this trenchcoat
Item name:  Burberry Trench Coat Size 6
Ebay item number: 154586902206
Seller:  strawberryxtrendy 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/154586902206?&ul_noapp=true&autorefresh=true
Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

sandy2811 said:


> Hello ladies and gents,
> Please help me have a look at this trenchcoat
> Item name:  Burberry Trench Coat Size 6
> Ebay item number: 154586902206
> Seller:  strawberryxtrendy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/154586902206?&ul_noapp=true&autorefresh=true
> Thanks in advance
> View attachment 5181830
> View attachment 5181831
> View attachment 5181832
> View attachment 5181833
> View attachment 5181834
> View attachment 5181835


Did you get it yet? Looks good so far but i like to see a readable photo of the content tags when you get it.
T


----------



## sandy2811

terite said:


> Did you get it yet? Looks good so far but i like to see a readable photo of the content tags when you get it.
> T


Hello Terite,
Thanks a lot.  
No I have not got it. I will try to ask if the seller can send me a closeup of content tags.


----------



## remy12

Good Morning,
I don't know if this is allowed here but a handbag and scarf came into out Thrift Shop. We raise money for underprivileged children and the majority of the funds we raise goes to children programs.
The scarf has no Burberry tag on it. 
Please let me know if these items are authenticate.
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## sandy2811

terite said:


> Did you get it yet? Looks good so far but i like to see a readable photo of the content tags when you get it.
> T


I have just got some more photos


----------



## terite

remy12 said:


> Good Morning,
> I don't know if this is allowed here but a handbag and scarf came into out Thrift Shop. We raise money for underprivileged children and the majority of the funds we raise goes to children programs.
> The scarf has no Burberry tag on it.
> Please let me know if these items are authenticate.
> Thank you very much in advance.


Both look good
t


----------



## remy12

terite said:


> Both look good
> t


Thank you T.


----------



## terite

remy12 said:


> Thank you T.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Lahambiee

Hey there all! Just bought this beautiful Burberry aviator jacket and wanted to double check its authentic:


----------



## terite

Lahambiee said:


> Hey there all! Just bought this beautiful Burberry aviator jacket and wanted to double check its authentic:
> 
> View attachment 5183038
> View attachment 5183039
> View attachment 5183040
> View attachment 5183041
> View attachment 5183042
> View attachment 5183043
> View attachment 5183046
> View attachment 5183050
> View attachment 5183047
> View attachment 5183045


Looks good.
t


----------



## scarlette1969

Hi T!
Please help with this authentication of this cape.  Many many thanks in advance for your help!

Name: BURBERRY Russet Brown Fringed Jacquard Blanket Cape
Seller: clearingoutmycloset
Item:  124880720832
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-R...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Hi T!
> Please help with this authentication of this cape.  Many many thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Name: BURBERRY Russet Brown Fringed Jacquard Blanket Cape
> Seller: clearingoutmycloset
> Item:  124880720832
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/BURBERRY-R...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


looks good 
t


----------



## terite

Lahambiee said:


> Hey there all! Just bought this beautiful Burberry aviator jacket and wanted to double check its authentic:
> 
> View attachment 5183038
> View attachment 5183039
> View attachment 5183040
> View attachment 5183041
> View attachment 5183042
> View attachment 5183043
> View attachment 5183046
> View attachment 5183050
> View attachment 5183047
> View attachment 5183045


Authentic
t


----------



## scarlette1969

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thanks so much, T! You are the absolute BEST


----------



## terite

scarlette1969 said:


> Thanks so much, T! You are the absolute BEST


You are welcome.t


----------



## llsl

Hello, Would someone be able to authenticate this scarf for me. It was a gift. Thank you!


----------



## terite

llsl said:


> Hello, Would someone be able to authenticate this scarf for me. It was a gift. Thank you!


Would need to see the fabric sewn on tags all pages, up close and readable.
t


----------



## llsl

Hi, I attached photos, didn't they upload?
Will send again


----------



## Anna_t28

Hi! Help me please to autentificate this bags .Thank you)


----------



## terite

llsl said:


> Hi, I attached photos, didn't they upload?
> Will send again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188377
> View attachment 5188378
> View attachment 5188379
> View attachment 5188380
> View attachment 5188381
> View attachment 5188382
> View attachment 5188383
> View attachment 5188384
> View attachment 5188377
> View attachment 5188378
> View attachment 5188379
> View attachment 5188380
> View attachment 5188381
> View attachment 5188382
> View attachment 5188383
> View attachment 5188384


I just can't read the content tags - but no red flags - getting my glasses cleaned.
t


----------



## terite

Anna_t28 said:


> Hi! Help me please to autentificate this bags .Thank you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5188413
> View attachment 5188414
> View attachment 5188415
> View attachment 5188416
> View attachment 5188418
> View attachment 5188419


I'd say fake - even based on so few photos, but let's be certain - send clear readable photos of the content tags (all pages), the inside stamp and the lining.
t - Meanwhile don't pay.


----------



## llsl

terite said:


> I just can't read the content tags - but no red flags - getting my glasses cleaned.
> t


So you think it's authentic? If so wow!
Thank you!


----------



## terite

llsl said:


> So you think it's authentic? If so wow!
> Thank you!


It means - send clear readable photos of the content tags all pages. Then we can tell


----------



## llsl

Is this what you need?


----------



## terite

llsl said:


> Is this what you need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189506
> View attachment 5189507
> View attachment 5189508
> View attachment 5189509
> View attachment 5189510
> View attachment 5189511


Yes! It is authentic!
T


----------



## llsl

Wow, thanks. Can you please tell me what features show it is authentic?


----------



## Anna_t28

terite said:


> I'd say fake - even based on so few photos, but let's be certain - send clear readable photos of the content tags (all pages), the inside stamp and the lining.
> t - Meanwhile don't pay.


Thank you so much !!
Unfortunately, seller doesn’t provide more ,but judging of the interior, it seems like a fake ? Seller told that this is authentic from the “original factory”,  but I don’t believe that it is possible.


----------



## terite

llsl said:


> Wow, thanks. Can you please tell me what features show it is authentic?


Design, pattern, pattern alignment, color, right style of tags, content tags, Burberry tags, size, fringe, paper tags.
If we could handle the items we could tell a lot more. But we have to just go by photos.
T


----------



## terite

Anna_t28 said:


> Thank you so much !!
> Unfortunately, seller doesn’t provide more ,but judging of the interior, it seems like a fake ? Seller told that this is authentic from the “original factory”,  but I don’t believe that it is possible.


It does not lol like Burberry to me.
T
[/QUOTE]


----------



## terite

[QUOTE="terite, post: 34743934, member: 49672"
Tags look good but the tag says crinkle scarf but I don’t think that is a crinkle scarf.


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Design, pattern, pattern alignment, color, right style of tags, content tags, Burberry tags, size, fringe, paper tags.
> If we could handle the items we could tell a lot more.
> that’s just in general.
> Your case the tag does not seem to match the items
> t


----------



## terite

llsl said:


> Wow, thanks. Can you please tell me what features show it is authentic?


Sewn on tags look good. - paper tag does not match / says crinkle scarf and that isn’t one/ does it look like the tag has been reattached?


----------



## terite

Anna_t28 said:


> Thank you so much !!
> Unfortunately, seller doesn’t provide more ,but judging of the interior, it seems like a fake ? Seller told that this is authentic from the “original factory”,  but I don’t believe that it is possible.


Does not look like Burberry - lining and other details.
t


----------



## Anna_t28

terite said:


> Does not look like Burberry - lining and other details.
> t


Thank you so much !!!)


----------



## terite

Anna_t28 said:


> Thank you so much !!!)


You are welcome.
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

Dear Terite,
İ know you need certain amount of pictures to make a conclusion but so far the seller posted only these three. İf u dont see any red flags i would want to buy it and then will have 3 days to make and post needed pictures before purchase is completed. Could you take a time and check please.

İtem name: Burberry trench coat
İtem link: 








						Burberry Bej Trençkot/Pardösü Yeni Online Satın Al
					

Burberry Bej Trençkot/Pardösü Yeni fiyatıyla Dolap.com’da.




					link.dolap.com
				



Seller:


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Dear Terite,
> İ know you need certain amount of pictures to make a conclusion but so far the seller posted only these three. İf u dont see any red flags i would want to buy it and then will have 3 days to make and post needed pictures before purchase is completed. Could you take a time and check please.
> 
> İtem name: Burberry trench coat
> İtem link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Bej Trençkot/Pardösü Yeni Online Satın Al
> 
> 
> Burberry Bej Trençkot/Pardösü Yeni fiyatıyla Dolap.com’da.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link.dolap.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller:
> 
> View attachment 5191733
> View attachment 5191734
> View attachment 5191735


The label looks good so far - no red flags. I see other fakes on that site though - but I see fakes everywhere 
Send photo when you get it and we will see.
No red flags 
T


----------



## gilly18889

Hi could you please tell me if this messenger bag is authentic and what year it could be? Thanks so much


----------



## terite

gilly18889 said:


> Hi could you please tell me if this messenger bag is authentic and what year it could be? Thanks so much


Let’s see some stamps in the hardware and an inside pocket or zipper and the snaps
T


----------



## gilly18889

terite said:


> Let’s see some stamps in the hardware and an inside pocket or zipper and the snaps
> T


Thanks for the fast reply its all the seller has up il ask for more pics


----------



## terite

gilly18889 said:


> Thanks for the fast reply its all the seller has up il ask for more pics


oh ok - so far so good - no red flags.
t


----------



## Imara Tania

Hi could you please tell me if this Burberry purse is authentic and what year it could be? I'm considering of buying this from a local flea market. 

Thanks in advance for your kindness.


----------



## terite

Imara Tania said:


> Hi could you please tell me if this Burberry purse is authentic and what year it could be? I'm considering of buying this from a local flea market.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your kindness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195874
> View attachment 5195875
> View attachment 5195876
> View attachment 5195877
> View attachment 5195878
> View attachment 5195879
> View attachment 5195880
> View attachment 5195881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /


I would need to see all four pages of the content tags
T


----------



## terite

terite said:


> I would need to see all four pages of the content tag


----------



## IntheOcean

@terite, could you please take a look at this bag? These are all the photos I have for now, sorry, I'll ask for more if there's nothing immediately wrong with these - the seller's taking quite a long time to reply  The number is TPELANN5254FIR
Thank you!


----------



## MiaKing

Can I please ask again for identification if it's real? The other one I bought had flaws that were not mentioned by the seller on Mercari. 

Item name: Kensington long trench coat
Item number: 284453218529
Seller: h.us727
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0

I have 2 more questions about this trench coat. There is a metal loop by the buckle in front, is it normal? Also, is it good length according to the tag?  Thank you!


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> @terite, could you please take a look at this bag? These are all the photos I have for now, sorry, I'll ask for more if there's nothing immediately wrong with these - the seller's taking quite a long time to reply  The number is TPELANN5254FIR
> Thank you!
> View attachment 5195917
> View attachment 5195918
> View attachment 5195919
> View attachment 5195920
> View attachment 5195921


Would need to see the Made in tag and content tags and any embossed hardware.
t


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Can I please ask again for identification if it's real? The other one I bought had flaws that were not mentioned by the seller on Mercari.
> 
> Item name: Kensington long trench coat
> Item number: 284453218529
> Seller: h.us727
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-L...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> 
> I have 2 more questions about this trench coat. There is a metal loop by the buckle in front, is it normal? Also, is it good length according to the tag?  Thank you!


The tags all look good - I don't know about the length of the coats - if anyone else does, please comment. I think the D ring is ok. 
t


----------



## MiaKing

Thank you!   I'll be back when I get the other pictures from the seller


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Would need to see the Made in tag and content tags and any embossed hardware.
> t


Thank you!
I'll repost when\if I'll get the photos


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Thank you!   I'll be back when I get the other pictures from the seller


The other one you bought that had the bad lining - this is a much different coat - did you get your money back? 
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> I would need to see all four pages of the content tags
> T


And why would the exterior be jute?
t


----------



## MiaKing

Is it? The other one supposed to be vintage kensington and seller gave me my money back. In the meantime I bought new short Kensington from Jomashop, which was okay but I really wanted medium lenght so I returned it as well. Now this is the lenght I wanted. May I ask why is this different?


----------



## MiaKing

@terite may I send you pm?


----------



## terite

Send a message.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> The tags all look good - I don't know about the length of the coats - if anyone else does, please comment. I think the D ring is ok.
> t


Also - I know it says NWT - but how many years old is this coat? I would ask the seller that


----------



## nancyy92

Hi, not sure if this can be authenticated since it's an accessory but figured I'll give it a try! I've already bought it so I have more pictures. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Authentic Burberry Bear Keychain
Item number: 265245768860
Seller ID: yleu4515
Link: 








						Authentic Burberry Bear Keychain  | eBay
					

Authentic Burberry Bear Keychain. Condition is "New with tags". Shipped with USPS First Class.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## terite

nancyy92 said:


> Hi, not sure if this can be authenticated since it's an accessory but figured I'll give it a try! I've already bought it so I have more pictures. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Burberry Bear Keychain
> Item number: 265245768860
> Seller ID: yleu4515
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Burberry Bear Keychain  | eBay
> 
> 
> Authentic Burberry Bear Keychain. Condition is "New with tags". Shipped with USPS First Class.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Anything Burberry is fine to post here 
Post a photo of inside the tag / let’s see the bear with his coat open 
T


----------



## Imara Tania

terite said:


> I would need to see all four pages of the content tags
> T



Hi Terite, the seller only gave these two additional pics. Any idea?


----------



## nancyy92

terite said:


> Anything Burberry is fine to post here
> Post a photo of inside the tag / let’s see the bear with his coat open
> T


The coat's actually sewn shut so I can't open it and I searched for an inside tag but couldn't find any. I'm starting to question its authenticity since I wasn't able to find an exact bear with the same trench coat sleeves and button coloring on any official websites.


----------



## terite

Imara Tania said:


> Hi Terite, the seller only gave these two additional pics. Any idea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196318
> View attachment 5196319


This is a fake one - I'm so glad that you checked here first.
t


----------



## terite

nancyy92 said:


> The coat's actually sewn shut so I can't open it and I searched for an inside tag but couldn't find any. I'm starting to question its authenticity since I wasn't able to find an exact bear with the same trench coat sleeves and button coloring on any official websites.


Well, he does look a bit awkward doesn't he - the embossing seems a bit blah - but the photos are not sharp. What is on the inside of the tag? The black lozenge in your photos does not look right - but I can't see the whole thing. Is his mouth lopsided? Is he from ebay ? Send the link
t


----------



## Imara Tania

terite said:


> This is a fake one - I'm so glad that you checked here first.
> t



Waw, thanks a lot, Terite.


----------



## IntheOcean

@terite, hi! Do these tags look right? Burberry tote. TIA!


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> @terite, hi! Do these tags look right? Burberry tote. TIA!
> View attachment 5196758
> View attachment 5196759
> View attachment 5196760
> View attachment 5196761
> View attachment 5196762
> View attachment 5196763


Are there any tags in the pocket? Post a photo of the tags and the metal badge on the front.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Are there any tags in the pocket? Post a photo of the tags and the metal badge on the front.
> t


I will, thank you. The fabric tags, of which the seller only took one photo , are in the pocket, yes.


----------



## 2345tghjuytfc

Can you check this scarf for me please? Thanks !!!


----------



## 2345tghjuytfc

Coud I trouble you with this one as well? Thanksss


----------



## nancyy92

The mouth's not entirely symmetrical. The inside of the tag is blank (pictures below). Here's the ebay link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...pid=5335828332&customid=&toolid=10001&mkevt=1

The bear in the listing's not actually the one that was sent to me. The seller said that bear's sold out and she only had this one with a slightly different trench coat.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> I will, thank you. The fabric tags, of which the seller only took one photo , are in the pocket, yes.


Post a photo of whatever tag you have from the pocket and the front metal piece


2345tghjuytfc said:


> Can you check this scarf for me please? Thanks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196850
> View attachment 5196851
> View attachment 5196852
> View attachment 5196853
> View attachment 5196854
> View attachment 5196855
> View attachment 5196850
> View attachment 5196851
> View attachment 5196852
> View attachment 5196853
> View attachment 5196854
> View attachment 5196855


Loooks good
t


----------



## terite

2345tghjuytfc said:


> Can you check this scarf for me please? Thanks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5196850
> View attachment 5196851
> View attachment 5196852
> View attachment 5196853
> View attachment 5196854
> View attachment 5196855
> View attachment 5196850
> View attachment 5196851
> View attachment 5196852
> View attachment 5196853
> View attachment 5196854
> View attachment 5196855


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

2345tghjuytfc said:


> Coud I trouble you with this one as well? Thanksss


looks good


----------



## terite

nancyy92 said:


> The mouth's not entirely symmetrical. The inside of the tag is blank (pictures below). Here's the ebay link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...pid=5335828332&customid=&toolid=10001&mkevt=1
> 
> The bear in the listing's not actually the one that was sent to me. The seller said that bear's sold out and she only had this one with a slightly different trench coat.


That isn't the same bear - and the tag should not be blank and the lozenge looks wrong
Bear in the link looks much better  - different coat and even different button etc.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Terite, reposting with the photos you asked and a few more, just in case. TIA.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, Terite, reposting with the photos you asked and a few more, just in case. TIA.


This looks good.
Authentic
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> This looks good.
> Authentic
> t


Thank you! Have a good weekend!


----------



## terite

nancyy92 said:


> The mouth's not entirely symmetrical. The inside of the tag is blank (pictures below). Here's the ebay link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...pid=5335828332&customid=&toolid=10001&mkevt=1
> 
> The bear in the listing's not actually the one that was sent to me. The seller said that bear's sold out and she only had this one with a slightly different trench coat.


The stripe down the nose if different/no belt/wrong button/should not have rolled up cuffs.
Looks like the ad might be for a legit bear, then they send out a fake
t


----------



## MiaKing

Can I please ask if this seems authentic? Thank you!   

Item name: Vintage burberry scarf
Link: https://merc.li/wQVhTtZtb
Photos:


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Can I please ask if this seems authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Vintage burberry scarf
> Link: https://merc.li/wQVhTtZtb
> Photos:


Looks authentic - vintage - always ask to check for holes on those old ones - hold them up to the light
t


----------



## MM19

Hello-could you please let me know if this is authentic?
Burberry Kensington Trench
eBay seller h.us727








						Burberry London Kensington Honey Tan Camel Heritage Trench Coat Size 4  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Burberry London Kensington Honey Tan Camel Heritage Trench Coat Size 4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Thank you!!!


----------



## acilia

I'd love to get everyone's opinion on whether or not this jacket is authentic 
TB fleece jacket


----------



## terite

MM19 said:


> Hello-could you please let me know if this is authentic?
> Burberry Kensington Trench
> eBay seller h.us727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry London Kensington Honey Tan Camel Heritage Trench Coat Size 4  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Burberry London Kensington Honey Tan Camel Heritage Trench Coat Size 4 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


I like to see the content tags from the front/flat view all pages. But no red flags.t


----------



## MM19

terite said:


> I like to see the content tags from the front/flat view all pages. But no red flags.t


Thanks!!!


----------



## terite

acilia said:


> I'd love to get everyone's opinion on whether or not this jacket is authentic
> TB fleece jacket


Not an expert on this. 
My opinion is that it looks consistent. Nothing looks wrong. 
Others feel free to comment
t


----------



## tata78

Hello! Could you help me to authenticate this bag? Many thanks!


----------



## fxSe7en

Hello,

Looking for a legit check on this jacket


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Hello! Could you help me to authenticate this bag? Many thanks!


Need to see clear/closup photo of the inside creed and the embossed hardware.
t


----------



## terite

fxSe7en said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for a legit check on this jacket


Need to see all pages of the content tag, main label at the neck straight on.
t


----------



## ka.gonenc

Dear Terite, received the trench, took more pictures, hope they are enough, appreciate your help a lot, thanks!
P.s. I have similar model trench coat and this one has way worse quality lining, so i am suspicious  Seller says it was bought from Eren Holding outlet (official partner of Burberry in Turkey)












terite said:


> The label looks good so far - no red flags. I see other fakes on that site though - but I see fakes everywhere
> Send photo when you get it and we will see.
> No red flags
> T


----------



## terite

ka.gonenc said:


> Dear Terite, received the trench, took more pictures, hope they are enough, appreciate your help a lot, thanks!
> View attachment 5201677
> View attachment 5201678
> View attachment 5201679
> View attachment 5201680
> View attachment 5201681
> View attachment 5201682
> View attachment 5201683
> View attachment 5201684
> View attachment 5201685


Genuine
t


----------



## tata78

terite said:


> Need to see clear/closup photo of the inside creed and the embossed hardware.
> t


----------



## terite

I didn't expect that style/issue to be made in Turkey - I was expecting Italy. But the nova check looks good and so does the hardware.

t


----------



## tata78

terite said:


> I didn't expect that style/issue to be made in Turkey - I was expecting Italy. But the nova check looks good and so does the hardware.
> 
> t


Thanks a lot!


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Thanks a lot!


You are welcome
t


----------



## karatemom

terite said:


> Looks authentic - vintage - always ask to check for holes on those old ones - hold them up to the light
> t


Hi Terite,
What do you expect to see if you hold up a fake scarf against the light?
Thanks!


----------



## terite

karatemom said:


> Hi Terite,
> What do you expect to see if you hold up a fake scarf against the light?
> Thanks!


Haha real or fake the holes and weak spots and moth bites show up when you hold it up to the light 
T


----------



## karatemom

LOL Terite   Can I ask what things to look out for when purchasing a real Burberry scarf?  Certainly the symmetrical squares, color, threading, tags - speaking of tags - are they typically located an inch from the bottom and the right edge?


----------



## terite

karatemom said:


> LOL Terite   Can I ask what things to look out for when purchasing a real Burberry scarf?  Certainly the symmetrical squares, color, threading, tags - speaking of tags - are they typically located an inch from the bottom and the right edge?


You are right about label placement - except I don't know if it is an inch or based a bit on the size of the scarf etc., but there should be a label in the bottom right - however there are always exceptions to the rules. but most of the time - look for a label there. Now (new scarves) there should also be a content tag on the scarf as well.
There have been lots of different labels on the scarves over the years.
The tassels - if it has tassels - should be nicely twisted - but then again if it is from the 60's or if the previous owner mistreated the item, this will not be true. 
I love a vintage scarf - the fabrics are much thicker. 
Some people think that if is itchy and not soft that it is not real - that is not true - that is the way it will be if it is lambswool. Cashmere (also wool) is much softer. Lots of times you might see cashmere and lambswool for the same price - get the cashmere. 
If you have other questions - just ask
t


----------



## karatemom

terite said:


> You are right about label placement - except I don't know if it is an inch or based a bit on the size of the scarf etc., but there should be a label in the bottom right - however there are always exceptions to the rules. but most of the time - look for a label there. Now (new scarves) there should also be a content tag on the scarf as well.
> There have been lots of different labels on the scarves over the years.
> The tassels - if it has tassels - should be nicely twisted - but then again if it is from the 60's or if the previous owner mistreated the item, this will not be true.
> I love a vintage scarf - the fabrics are much thicker.
> Some people think that if is itchy and not soft that it is not real - that is not true - that is the way it will be if it is lambswool. Cashmere (also wool) is much softer. Lots of times you might see cashmere and lambswool for the same price - get the cashmere.
> If you have other questions - just ask
> t


Thanks Terite for sharing the details.  I just purchased this vintage scarf on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304053743998 .  With your keen expert eyes, can you tell if it is real or fake?  These are things that bothered me but I am not an expert:

as mentioned the tag is positioned way too low away from the bottom, I've only seen the legit scarfs have their tags positioned at ~1 inch from the bottom and side
tag is not exactly sown straight, a little crocket
the white checkered part of the patterned seemed too light brown colored instead of white/cream
found one loose thread in the middle of scarf

I appreciate your time!


----------



## terite

karatemom said:


> Thanks Terite for sharing the details.  I just purchased this vintage scarf on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304053743998 .  With your keen expert eyes, can you tell if it is real or fake?  These are things that bothered me but I am not an expert:
> 
> as mentioned the tag is positioned way too low away from the bottom, I've only seen the legit scarfs have their tags positioned at ~1 inch from the bottom and side
> tag is not exactly sown straight, a little crocket
> the white checkered part of the patterned seemed too light brown colored instead of white/cream
> found one loose thread in the middle of scarf
> 
> Tag IS too low, and label IS crooked - was it loose and then sewn back on? How could you tell?
> I can't see the loose threads
> The color - ok I see what they mean - but there are lots of variables on the nova check.
> 
> It looks like a legit vintage scarf that must have been stored and not used as it looks unwashed and un worn - so was it in someone's closet for 30 years? When you get it - make sure you have the right label for the scarf - is it cashmere for example.
> t


----------



## karatemom

Ok, Terite. So you think the scarf is legit and somebody restored the tags.  Scary that's been in the closet so long...Should I take it to the dry cleaners instead of washing it myself with the baby shampoo and water?  Yeah, the cashmere material is thicker than my other Burberry store bought scarves so I wasn't sure if this vintage one was real or not.  

Many thanks for helping out!


----------



## MiaKing

Good morning! Can I please ask for help with this scarf? Does it seems authentic? Tia   I remember something about the tag, that it should be in the corner? It seems a little off but I'm not an expert by any means 

Item name: burberry cashmere scarf
Link: https://merc.li/BjgrJG7Xb
Photos:


----------



## Maveme

Hi can someone help me hopefully authenticate this bag? I bought it of Vestiaire and received it today but don't feel very secure it is in fact authentic because the brown leather details don't feel leather, but what do I know I'm no expert.

Item name: Burberry bucket bag
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...beige-leather-burberry-handbag-18020986.shtml
Photos:


----------



## MM19

terite said:


> I like to see the content tags from the front/flat view all pages. But no red flags.t


I just received it-here are photos of the tags up close just to be sure-thanks so much!!!


----------



## jacico

Hello terite, would you kindly take a look at this baby dress for me? Thank you ❤️


----------



## jacico

Hello terite, Me again with one more baby dress. Thank you so much ❤️


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Good morning! Can I please ask for help with this scarf? Does it seems authentic? Tia   I remember something about the tag, that it should be in the corner? It seems a little off but I'm not an expert by any means
> 
> Item name: burberry cashmere scarf
> Link: https://merc.li/BjgrJG7Xb
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 5206714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5206721


It is a fake one. 
Return it - report it.
t


----------



## terite

Maveme said:


> Hi can someone help me hopefully authenticate this bag? I bought it of Vestiaire and received it today but don't feel very secure it is in fact authentic because the brown leather details don't feel leather, but what do I know I'm no expert.
> 
> Item name: Burberry bucket bag
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...beige-leather-burberry-handbag-18020986.shtml
> Photos:
> View attachment 5206869
> View attachment 5206870
> View attachment 5206871
> View attachment 5206872
> View attachment 5206873
> View attachment 5206874
> View attachment 5206875
> View attachment 5206876
> View attachment 5206878
> View attachment 5206879


Authentic vintage bucket bag
t


----------



## terite

MM19 said:


> I just received it-here are photos of the tags up close just to be sure-thanks so much!!!


Tags look good
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Hello terite, would you kindly take a look at this baby dress for me? Thank you ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207258


Authentic Burberry Children
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Hello terite, Me again with one more baby dress. Thank you so much ❤


Send a clear photo of the tag at the neck and that size tag, and the button
t


----------



## MiaKing

terite said:


> It is a fake one.
> Return it - report it.
> t



I didn't buy it yet, but I will report! Thank you


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> I didn't buy it yet, but I will report! Thank you


Whew - check here first!
T


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> Send a clear photo of the tag at the neck and that size tag, and the button
> t


Here are requested pics. Thank you so much ❤️


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> Authentic Burberry Children
> t


Thank you so much ❤️


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Here are requested pics. Thank you so much ❤


looks good
t


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Thank you so much ❤


You are welcome.
t


----------



## MM19

terite said:


> Tags look good
> t


Thank you!!!


----------



## Luv2

Hello, fashionistas! I need help with this Burberry Bag I purchased on eBay.  I’m pretty sure it’s authentic (it feels soft and smooshy and smells good!) but the serial number tag is what is stumping me.  I can’t find a list of serial numbers and bag styles anywhere.  When you Google search the serial number, lots of different styles show up.
Item: Burberry Lowry?
Serial#: ITREA12SCA
Possibly 2011 or 2012

tried posting to a board on Pinterest.  Hope this works!








						Burberry bag - real or fake? | Bags, Brown satchel, Satchel bags
					

Sep 29, 2021 - This Pin was created by Laurie Sacramento on Pinterest. Burberry bag - real or fake?




					pin.it


----------



## terite

Luv2 said:


> Hello, fashionistas! I need help with this Burberry Bag I purchased on eBay.  I’m pretty sure it’s authentic (it feels soft and smooshy and smells good!) but the serial number tag is what is stumping me.  I can’t find a list of serial numbers and bag styles anywhere.  When you Google search the serial number, lots of different styles show up.
> Item: Burberry Lowry?
> Serial#: ITREA12SCA
> Possibly 2011 or 2012
> 
> tried posting to a board on Pinterest.  Hope this works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry bag - real or fake? | Bags, Brown satchel, Satchel bags
> 
> 
> Sep 29, 2021 - This Pin was created by Laurie Sacramento on Pinterest. Burberry bag - real or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pin.it


Looks good.
Burberry bags don't get an individual serial number. Yours looks good though.
t


----------



## Luv2

terite said:


> Looks good.
> Burberry bags don't get an individual serial number. Yours looks good though.
> t


Thanks, Terite!


----------



## terite

Luv2 said:


> Thanks, Terite!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Unitryb4

Hi, I bought this skirt on postmark and now I'm second guessing. The seller says it's authentic and "runway". 

Item Name (if you know it): lavender leaf print skirt 
Link: https://posh.mk/q8oStof0Yjb
Photos:


----------



## terite

Unitryb4 said:


> Hi, I bought this skirt on postmark and now I'm second guessing. The seller says it's authentic and "runway".
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): lavender leaf print skirt
> Link: https://posh.mk/q8oStof0Yjb
> Photos:


It is authentic 
T


----------



## Unitryb4

terite said:


> It is authentic
> T


Thank you. The uneven stitching made me second guess! I appreciate  your quick help.


----------



## terite

Unitryb4 said:


> Thank you. The uneven stitching made me second guess! I appreciate  your quick help.


You are welcome 
T


----------



## Lahambiee

Hello! Got this neat coat and wanted to double check it. If the stitching in some places look odd, it's because I've recently got it altered:


----------



## terite

Lahambiee said:


> Hello! Got this neat coat and wanted to double check it. If the stitching in some places look odd, it's because I've recently got it altered:
> 
> View attachment 5210218
> View attachment 5210219
> View attachment 5210220
> View attachment 5210221
> View attachment 5210222
> View attachment 5210223
> View attachment 5210224
> View attachment 5210225
> View attachment 5210226
> View attachment 5210227


authentic
t


----------



## konacoffee

Please help me authenticate this Burberry bag. It was purchased from Poshmark. 

Main points of concern are:

* the tag lacks any Burberry embossing/logo.
* shallow embossing throughout. They seem to be at the right places, but theyre barely readable even in person.
* leather texture is much softer than other Burberry bags I had (mini buckle and the haymarket reversible tote). I cant tell if its just been well worn or if I need to be concerned.
* the canvas coating inside seems to have worn out. Theres a place I can actual lift the thread because the pvc coating on the interior seems to have worn down.
* no branding on the zipper


----------



## terite

konacoffee said:


> Please help me authenticate this Burberry bag. It was purchased from Poshmark.
> 
> Main points of concern are:
> 
> * the tag lacks any Burberry embossing/logo.
> * shallow embossing throughout. They seem to be at the right places, but theyre barely readable even in person.
> * leather texture is much softer than other Burberry bags I had (mini buckle and the haymarket reversible tote). I cant tell if its just been well worn or if I need to be concerned.
> * the canvas coating inside seems to have worn out. Theres a place I can actual lift the thread because the pvc coating on the interior seems to have worn down.
> * no branding on the zipper


I remember looking at these when they first came out and wondering the same things that you are concerned about. I remember thinking that the bag would not hold up to being turned inside out (they are reversible) and that the straps were quite thin for that size.
I don't think that yours is fake - tags look authentic. 

t


----------



## tata78

Hello! Could you help me to authenticate this Burberry Brit dress? Thank you in advance!


----------



## kimoppaes

Hello, would like to check if this burberry bag is authentic. Any help will be appreciated! Slightly worried as it does not have the 'Made in italy' wordings under the stamping as most of the ones i saw online for this model has it, does it differ from different countries or manufacture date?


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Hello! Could you help me to authenticate this Burberry Brit dress? Thank you in advance!


Looks good / nice dress!
T


----------



## terite

kimoppaes said:


> Hello, would like to check if this burberry bag is authentic. Any help will be appreciated! Slightly worried as it does not have the 'Made in italy' wordings under the stamping as most of the ones i saw online for this model has it, does it differ from different countries or manufacture date?
> 
> View attachment 5213028
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213031
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213032


Send photos of the interior tags- content tags - do you have the bag? Is the interior leather?
T


----------



## kimoppaes

terite said:


> Send photos of the interior tags- content tags - do you have the bag? Is the interior leather?
> T


no interior tags for this...  unfortunately i do not have the content tags as well as it was bought on vestiaire. Yes i have the physical bag and the inside is leather material, worried about the missing 'made in italy', sorry as ive not much knowledge about this brand


----------



## terite

kimoppaes said:


> no interior tags for this...  unfortunately i do not have the content tags as well as it was bought on vestiaire. Yes i have the physical bag and the inside is leather material, worried about the missing 'made in italy', sorry as ive not much knowledge about this brand


Did you check inside the pocket?
T


----------



## tata78

terite said:


> Looks good / nice dress!
> T


 Thanks a lot!


----------



## kimoppaes

terite said:


> Did you check inside the pocket?
> T


It says made in moldovia, really hard to take a pic as the pocket is too tight haha

edit: right says MDICSSTU75C


----------



## terite

tata78 said:


> Thanks a lot!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

kimoppaes said:


> It says made in moldovia, really hard to take a pic as the pocket is too tight haha
> 
> edit: right says MDICSSTU75C
> 
> View attachment 5213063


That's better. Also with a bag this new - you should have a carrier bag and tags.
t


----------



## kimoppaes

terite said:


> That's better. Also with a bag this new - you should have a carrier bag and tags.
> t


Only a dustbag was provided


----------



## terite

kimoppaes said:


> Only a dustbag was provided


That looks good.
t


----------



## iceman76

Hello, forum and terite! Hope you all fine and well.
Terite, can you help me with this scarf, please? These are only photos I have.


----------



## Aquazzura

Dear authenticators, could you please help with this wool coat? Bought in a secondhand shop in London. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## annab6456

Hey! Can someone help me with this bag? Should I ask for more information? It is suspiciously cheap.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hello, forum and terite! Hope you all fine and well.
> Terite, can you help me with this scarf, please? These are only photos I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214587
> View attachment 5214588
> View attachment 5214590
> View attachment 5214591
> View attachment 5214592
> View attachment 5214593
> View attachment 5214594
> View attachment 5214595
> View attachment 5214596


Looks good
Label might have come off and was re-attached to the content tag.
t


----------



## poshyetthrifty

Hi! I think this is vintage because it has the “Burberrys” tag and no nova check, but not sure of authenticity. It’s not in my possession yet, so just have a link to it. I’d appreciate any help you all can offer with this!

Burberrys Car Coat
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberrys-mens-blue-trench-coat-vintage-603912c4ac97026b17cedd5f


----------



## iceman76

terite said:


> Looks good
> Label might have come off and was re-attached to the content tag.
> t



Hey t, and thank you so much! As always.


----------



## terite

iceman76 said:


> Hey t, and thank you so much! As always.


You are welcome.
T


----------



## terite

poshyetthrifty said:


> Hi! I think this is vintage because it has the “Burberrys” tag and no nova check, but not sure of authenticity. It’s not in my possession yet, so just have a link to it. I’d appreciate any help you all can offer with this!
> 
> Burberrys Car Coat
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Burberrys-mens-blue-trench-coat-vintage-603912c4ac97026b17cedd5f


Authentic vintage coat/ check in pocket or between the lining and the coat for size tags
T


----------



## poshyetthrifty

terite said:


> Authentic vintage coat/ check in pocket or between the lining and the coat for size tags
> T


Great, thank you so much for the help!


----------



## terite

poshyetthrifty said:


> Great, thank you so much for the help!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## MiaKing

Another attempt to buy real preloved burberry scarf  I asked and was told it's  27x72 inches

Can I please ask for help if this one is authentic?

Item name: burberry cashmere scarf 
Link: https://merc.li/FFDhE3b2b
Photos:


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Another attempt to buy real preloved burberry scarf  I asked and was told it's  27x72 inches
> 
> Can I please ask for help if this one is authentic?
> 
> Item name: burberry cashmere scarf
> Link: https://merc.li/FFDhE3b2b
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 5215941
> View attachment 5215942
> View attachment 5215943
> View attachment 5215944
> View attachment 5215945


Glad that you checked here first.
That is a fake one
t


----------



## MiaKing

Is there anything I should look for when trying to buy the real scarf? I think I asked about 3 so far and all were fake


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Is there anything I should look for when trying to buy the real scarf? I think I asked about 3 so far and all were fake


I think scarves are the most often faked Burberry item.
t


----------



## ranbee9

Hi all 
Would like some help authenticating this preloved Burberry bag. Thank you in advance!


Item Name: Burberry Backpack in Navy
Item Number: unsure as it's not listed on ebay
Seller ID: lunakry06 via Carousell
Link: https://carousell.app.link/QSA58hv1bkb


----------



## terite

ranbee9 said:


> Hi all
> Would like some help authenticating this preloved Burberry bag. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Backpack in Navy
> Item Number: unsure as it's not listed on ebay
> Seller ID: lunakry06 via Carousell
> Link: https://carousell.app.link/QSA58hv1bkb


Looks fake
T


----------



## Aquazzura

Aquazzura said:


> Dear authenticators, could you please help with this wool coat? Bought in a secondhand shop in London. Many thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5214661
> View attachment 5214662
> View attachment 5214663
> View attachment 5214664
> View attachment 5214665
> View attachment 5214666
> View attachment 5214667
> View attachment 5214668
> View attachment 5214669
> View attachment 5214670


Hi! Bumping my post in case it got lost. Please let me know if you need additional pics. Your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## terite

annab6456 said:


> Hey! Can someone help me with this bag? Should I ask for more information? It is suspiciously cheap.. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5214813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214816


authentic
t


----------



## terite

Aquazzura said:


> Dear authenticators, could you please help with this wool coat? Bought in a secondhand shop in London. Many thanks in advance!
> View attachment 5214661
> View attachment 5214662
> View attachment 5214663
> View attachment 5214664
> View attachment 5214665
> View attachment 5214666
> View attachment 5214667
> View attachment 5214668
> View attachment 5214669
> View attachment 5214670


Sorry if I missed your post.
Authentic
t


----------



## Aquazzura

terite said:


> Sorry if I missed your post.
> Authentic
> t


No worries, terite, thank you so much for your help!  Great to hear it's real!


----------



## terite

Aquazzura said:


> No worries, terite, thank you so much for your help!  Great to hear it's real!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Vintage_love

Hi !
I need help. I search online but this model seems impossible to find smh ! I really wanna find more about it because it's AB-SO-LU-TE-LY STUNNING ! I saw it on a small warehouse and I just knew I had to take this expensive baby, it was to die for. It's a beautiful handbag that came with a superb wallet of the same design. Do you think it's authentic ? And, do you have any idea where I could possibly buy more of this same amazing gem ? I was with a friend of mine when I found this, and she took the same design but in a lighter brown, and I feel like I need to buy every color of this masterpiece because I litteraly felt in love with it !

(5 first pictures are the bag, 6 last are the wallet)


----------



## terite

Vintage_love said:


> Hi !
> I need help. I search online but this model seems impossible to find smh ! I really wanna find more about it because it's AB-SO-LU-TE-LY STUNNING ! I saw it on a small warehouse and I just knew I had to take this expensive baby, it was to die for. It's a beautiful handbag that came with a superb wallet of the same design. Do you think it's authentic ? And, do you have any idea where I could possibly buy more of this same amazing gem ? I was with a friend of mine when I found this, and she took the same design but in a lighter brown, and I feel like I need to buy every color of this masterpiece because I litteraly felt in love with it !
> 
> (5 first pictures are the bag, 6 last are the wallet)


Fake
T


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Fake
> T


That’s a sad story  I hope you can return it


----------



## Vintage_love

terite said:


> Fake
> T


Awww alright, thank you so much ! I've paid such a lot for this baby so it's such a disappointement but I guess that was to be expected if the design is nowhere to be found.


----------



## terite

Vintage_love said:


> Awww alright, thanks ! I've paid such a lot for this baby so it's such a disappointement but I guess that was to be expected if the design is nowhere to be found
> [/QUOTE
> I’m so sad about this - can’t you return it? Get your money back?
> Everyone please remember to check here first - I hate to see this happen.


----------



## terite

I have lots of bags that you don’t see online - vintage - does not mean fake. What you can see right away here is the blue label stamp on the zipper pull, the horses going the wrong way, the embossed zipper pull saying Bur
berry - not Burberry, the lining and the awkward pocket. 
why can’t you return it?
T


----------



## terite

terite said:


> I have lots of bags that you don’t see online - vintage - does not mean fake. What you can see right away here is the blue label stamp on the zipper pull, the horses going the wrong way, the embossed zipper pull saying Bur
> berry - not Burberry, the lining and the awkward pocket.
> why can’t you return it?
> T


The lining says Burberry’s  - I’m on my phone and can probably see more when I look on my computer- so the company’s are Burberry Burberry’s and blue label 
I hope you did not pay too much


----------



## Vintage_love

terite said:


> I have lots of bags that you don’t see online - vintage - does not mean fake. What you can see right away here is the blue label stamp on the zipper pull, the horses going the wrong way, the embossed zipper pull saying Bur
> berry - not Burberry, the lining and the awkward pocket.
> why can’t you return it?
> T





terite said:


> The lining says Burberry’s  - I’m on my phone and can probably see more when I look on my computer- so the company’s are Burberry Burberry’s and blue label
> I hope you did not pay too much



Sadly, it can't be returned because it was a warehouse sale, so they don't refund or exchange ! Kinda like a final sale thing I guess. Should've been more careful, especially if there were this many indicators. It was expensive but it's okay ; even tho I sure paid a huge price for it, things like that happens, it'll help me be more cautious for my next purchases. Next time, I'll definitly ask there before for sure before doing another mistake tho. Thanks for the help !


----------



## terite

Vintage_love said:


> Sadly, it can't be returned because it was a warehouse sale, so they don't refund or exchange ! Kinda like a final sale thing I guess. Should've been more careful, especially if there were this many indicators. It was expensive but it's okay ; even tho I sure paid a huge price for it, things like that happens, it'll help me be more cautious for my next purchases. Next time, I'll definitly ask there before for sure before doing another mistake tho. Thanks for the help !


You are welcome.
t


----------



## karatemom

Hi Terite,

Do you think you can help to see if this Burberry jacket is authentic?









						Burberry Ashhurst Quilted Jacket  | eBay
					

<p>Burberry Ashhurst Quilted Jacket. Condition is "Pre-owned". </p><br /><p>ASHURST DIAMOND-QUILTED JACKET IN VINTAGE ROSE</p><p>A lightweight diamond-quilted jacket featuring a hook-and-eye closure. For a feminine silhouette, the jacket is detailed with a heritage-inspired martingale, which...



					www.ebay.com
				




Thank you so much!
-K


----------



## terite

karatemom said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Do you think you can help to see if this Burberry jacket is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Ashhurst Quilted Jacket  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Burberry Ashhurst Quilted Jacket. Condition is "Pre-owned". </p><br /><p>ASHURST DIAMOND-QUILTED JACKET IN VINTAGE ROSE</p><p>A lightweight diamond-quilted jacket featuring a hook-and-eye closure. For a feminine silhouette, the jacket is detailed with a heritage-inspired martingale, which...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> -Kathy


Looks good
T


----------



## karatemom

Appreciate your time Terite!
-K


----------



## terite

karatemom said:


> Appreciate your time Terite!
> -K


You are welcome 
T


----------



## ivymew

hi Terite! I bought these two Burberry scarves from eBay couple of years ago, and now am ready to rotate them to my younger sis. However, I absolutely don't wanna disappoint her with fake items. Would love to hear your thought! The cream one does not have the wash tag. Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## terite

ivymew said:


> hi Terite! I bought these two Burberry scarves from eBay couple of years ago, and now am ready to rotate them to my younger sis. However, I absolutely don't wanna disappoint her with fake items. Would love to hear your thought! The cream one does not have the wash tag. Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> View attachment 5222815


I Roy one looks good - would like to see a readable content tag on the blue one 
T


----------



## terite

Oops mean to say the ivory one


----------



## ivymew

thank you, terite!
I attached two close-ups of the content tag of the blue scarf. many thnaks!!


----------



## terite

ivymew said:


> thank you, terite!
> I attached two close-ups of the content tag of the blue scarf. many thnaks!!


Both scarves are authentic -  sister will love them
T


----------



## ivymew

thank you terite!


----------



## terite

ivymew said:


> thank you terite!


Yo are welcome
t


----------



## CoffeeKat88

HI Terite,

I got these two items from my aunt but  I'm not quite sure it they are authentic. The first is a coin purse (first four images).

The second is a purse (last five images).

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## terite

CoffeeKat88 said:


> HI Terite,
> 
> I got these two items from my aunt but  I'm not quite sure it they are authentic. The first is a coin purse (first four images).
> 
> The second is a purse (last five images).
> 
> Thanks,
> Katie


What a sweet Auntie! Two authentic - might be called snowdrop? or maybe just pink - nova check pieces in what looks like mint condition. 
t


----------



## CoffeeKat88

Thank you so much Terite!


----------



## terite

CoffeeKat88 said:


> Thank you so much Terite!


You are welcome 
T


----------



## Perigo

Hi there! I just came across your page. I’m in need of an authentication service but don’t know of a good one to use and thought maybe I’d find some recommendations on purseblog but then stumbled upon this post. Can you help me determine if this scarf is authentic or not by some photos? (The wash tag has been removed, btw) I’d appreciate so much!


----------



## terite

Perigo said:


> Hi there! I just came across your page. I’m in need of an authentication service but don’t know of a good one to use and thought maybe I’d find some recommendations on purseblog but then stumbled upon this post. Can you help me determine if this scarf is authentic or not by some photos? (The wash tag has been removed, btw) I’d appreciate so much!


This scarf is a fake one - I hope you didn't buy it.
I know of Authenticate4U as an authentication service. Maybe others know of other services
Hope you can return it
This item is often faked
t


----------



## BringMyBurberry

terite said:


> This scarf is a fake one - I hope you didn't buy it.
> I know of Authenticate4U as an authentication service. Maybe others know of other services
> Hope you can return it
> This item is often faked
> t


That tag is not even believable.


----------



## terite

BringMyBurberry said:


> That tag is not even believable.


I agree - the tag is obviously fake. There are so many of these faked heart scarves on line. It is interesting to me because I don’t think they were that popular when they first came out - could be wrong, but that’s how I remember them.


----------



## agolde

Hi Terite,
Would you mind helping me authenticate this coat I'm looking to buy? Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

agolde said:


> Hi Terite,
> Would you mind helping me authenticate this coat I'm looking to buy? Thanks in advance


Authentic
t


----------



## chelsealouiseday

Hello

Can you authentic this scarf for me please.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## chelsealouiseday

chelsealouiseday said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you authentic this scarf for me please.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## chelsealouiseday

And this photo


----------



## terite

chelsealouiseday said:


> And this photo


Authentic scRf
T


----------



## chelsealouiseday

terite said:


> Authentic scRf
> T


Thank you !


----------



## terite

chelsealouiseday said:


> Thank you !


You are welcome
t


----------



## jacico

Hi Terite, 
Not an authentication question, but you know so much - I was wondering if you know the name of this coat?

Thank you, in advance ❤️


----------



## Lidiia8

Hi, Terite!
Can you please tell, is it authentic scarf?
Thanks))
P.S. I asked the seller to give photo of the whole scarf


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Hi Terite,
> Not an authentication question, but you know so much - I was wondering if you know the name of this coat?
> 
> Thank you, in advance ❤


That is a beautiful coat.
I'm sorry - I just never remember the names of all the bags and coats.
It's a classic.
t


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> Hi, Terite!
> Can you please tell, is it authentic scarf?
> Thanks))
> P.S. I asked the seller to give photo of the whole scarf


Looks good.
t


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> That is a beautiful coat.
> I'm sorry - I just never remember the names of all the bags and coats.
> It's a classic.
> t


Thank you so much ❤ I adore it, but it’s too snug on me after kids  so finally going to sell - I just can’t remember the name (another side-effect of having children lol). Thank you again!


----------



## MiaKing

Good afternoon, may I ask for help if it's authentic?

Item name: burberry scarf









						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					merc.li


----------



## stl_mom

Hello Addy, Terite and Burberry experts! Looking to authenticate this Burberry winter trench. TIA!

Link to poshmark listing


			https://posh.mk/UYRmYTmfVkb
		


more photos here


----------



## agolde

Hi Terite! Hope your day is going well. I just bought this trenchcoat - could you help tell if its authentic? The wash tag is rubbed off so its unreadable.


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Good afternoon, may I ask for help if it's authentic?
> 
> Item name: burberry scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merc.li


This is a fake scarf
T


----------



## terite

stl_mom said:


> Hello Addy, Terite and Burberry experts! Looking to authenticate this Burberry winter trench. TIA!
> 
> Link to poshmark listing
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/UYRmYTmfVkb
> 
> 
> 
> more photos here
> 
> View attachment 5241774
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241775
> View attachment 5241807
> View attachment 5241808


Authentic 
T


----------



## terite

agolde said:


> Hi Terite! Hope your day is going well. I just bought this trenchcoat - could you help tell if its authentic? The wash tag is rubbed off so its unreadable.


Send a clear photo of the entire tag at the neck, the worn content tag and the back of the collar where the seam is
T


----------



## terite

If I’ve missed anyone please let me know.
T


----------



## stl_mom

terite said:


> Authentic
> T


Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

stl_mom said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## agolde

terite said:


> Send a clear photo of the entire tag at the neck, the worn content tag and the back of the collar where the seam is
> T


here are the extra pictures, thank you!


----------



## terite

agolde said:


> here are the extra pictures, thank you!


genuine
t


----------



## mozzamum

Hi,
Wonder if you could help me.  After an authentication on the following:

Name: Knight studded
Photos: attached
Purchased: from a UK based Auction House

Thank you in advance for all your wonderful help.


----------



## terite

mozzamum said:


> Hi,
> Wonder if you could help me.  After an authentication on the following:
> 
> Name: Knight studded
> Photos: attached
> Purchased: from a UK based Auction House
> 
> Thank you in advance for all your wonderful help.
> 
> View attachment 5243755


Let's see the bag front and back, the inside and the interior Made in stamp
t


----------



## mozzamum

Sorry, I am not sure why these didn't upload the first time round. Lets try again!


----------



## AverageDude

Hey guys.  We need your expert opinion.


----------



## mozzamum

Sorry me again, I also got this scarf in the same lot.  I am pretty sure its right but just want to check. Thank you wonderful people.


----------



## terite

mozzamum said:


> Sorry me again, I also got this scarf in the same lot.  I am pretty sure its right but just want to check. Thank you wonderful people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244411
> View attachment 5244414
> View attachment 5244416
> View attachment 5244418
> View attachment 5244422
> View attachment 5244425


Genuine 
T


----------



## terite

AverageDude said:


> Hey guys.  We need your expert opinion.


genuine
t


----------



## mozzamum

terite said:


> Genuine
> T
> 
> Thank you so much.  Any ideas on the bag?  The work you do is amazing and I am so very grateful.


----------



## terite

Oh - the   - authentic- sorry I must not have posted my reply.


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Oh - the  bag - authentic- sorry I must not have posted my reply.


----------



## mozzamum

Thank you again.  You are a star. Have a lovely week.


----------



## terite

mozzamum said:


> Thank you again.  You are a star. Have a lovely week.


You are welcome
t


----------



## irmaka

Hi  I'd really appreciate if someone can authenticate this Sandringham coat I just bought for my husband.

Item Name: Burberry the Sandringham Long Trench Coat - Men's 
Item Number:185154949082
Seller ID: susannn529 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1851549490...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Additional photos:


----------



## irmaka

irmaka said:


> Hi  I'd really appreciate if someone can authenticate this Sandringham coat I just bought for my husband.
> 
> Item Name: Burberry the Sandringham Long Trench Coat - Men's
> Item Number:185154949082
> Seller ID: susannn529
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/185154949082?nma=true&si=mlcQB3tAqz8TdoldEIT7lu3onzo%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 5245640
> View attachment 5245641
> View attachment 5245642
> View attachment 5245643
> View attachment 5245644
> View attachment 5245645
> View attachment 5245646
> View attachment 5245647
> View attachment 5245648
> View attachment 5245649
> View attachment 5245650
> View attachment 5245651


Additional photos 2:


----------



## terite

irmaka said:


> Additional photos 2:
> View attachment 5245652
> View attachment 5245653
> View attachment 5245654
> View attachment 5245655
> View attachment 5245656
> View attachment 5245657
> View attachment 5245658
> View attachment 5245659
> View attachment 5245660
> View attachment 5245661
> View attachment 5245662
> View attachment 5245663


looks good
t


----------



## sofiang88

Hello, could you help authenticate this scarf. I already won the auction but I guess I want another person to confirm its authenticity. Thank you so much for your help.

Item Name:Burberrys Muffler Stole Wrap Nova check Beige 100% Cashmere Made in England
Item Number:144277386983
Seller ID: bestlife-japan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1442773869...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## kkiimmoottee

Hi. I recently bought this jacket from a seller before I found this forum. I like the look of this jacket but I’m not quite sure if this is authentic. I would appreciate your opinion. Thanks


----------



## irmaka

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thanks a lot Terite!


----------



## kaseyface

Hi all, found this at a thrift store today. Hoping I scored a gem because it was only $1.50! Worst case scenario I think I can afford to take the loss  if it is authentic, curious about the age. My other scarf I have has a different style tag but I know the tags have went through a few redesigns over the years.


----------



## terite

Authentic
T


----------



## terite

kkiimmoottee said:


> Hi. I recently bought this jacket from a seller before I found this forum. I like the look of this jacket but I’m not quite sure if this is authentic. I would appreciate your opinion. Thanks
> View attachment 5248674
> View attachment 5248675
> View attachment 5248677
> View attachment 5248678
> View attachment 5248679
> View attachment 5248680


Looks good
T


----------



## kkiimmoottee

terite said:


> Looks good
> T



Thanks T! I truly appreciate it!


----------



## terite

kkiimmoottee said:


> Thanks T! I truly appreciate it!


You are welcome 
T


----------



## terite

sofiang88 said:


> Hello, could you help authenticate this scarf. I already won the auction but I guess I want another person to confirm its authenticity. Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Item Name:Burberrys Muffler Stole Wrap Nova check Beige 100% Cashmere Made in England
> Item Number:144277386983
> Seller ID: bestlife-japan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/144277386983?nma=true&si=2W%2FmNesXUgP0bYGN6SQW0JHD93g%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


looks good.
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone let me know.
t


----------



## sofiang88

terite said:


> looks good.
> t


Thank you for checking. I appreciate it.


----------



## terite

sofiang88 said:


> Thank you for checking. I appreciate it.


You are welcome
t


----------



## Lidiia8

Hello, Terite!
Can you, please, tell is this scarf authentic or not?
It is so big and not very soft as cashmere should be((
Thanks


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> Hello, Terite!
> Can you, please, tell is this scarf authentic or not?
> It is so big and not very soft as cashmere should be((
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5252506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252521


Post a photo of the scarf showing the label placement.
t


----------



## terite

kaseyface said:


> Hi all, found this at a thrift store today. Hoping I scored a gem because it was only $1.50! Worst case scenario I think I can afford to take the loss  if it is authentic, curious about the age. My other scarf I have has a different style tag but I know the tags have went through a few redesigns over the years.
> View attachment 5249400
> View attachment 5249401
> View attachment 5249403
> View attachment 5249405
> View attachment 5249406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249404


Genuine and about ten years old or so
t


----------



## Lidiia8

terite said:


> Post a photo of the scarf showing the label placement.
> t


Here it is


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Post a photo of the scarf showing the label placement.
> t


Pattern looks good - tag looks good but it is in an odd place, fringe looks a bit thin. But I have seen these large shawl like scarves. I cannot conclude.
Does it seem like cashmere? Looks like a woven mixed fabric? Not certain.
Can you look at the inside tabs of the blue sewn on label for any marks or letters
t


----------



## samzbk

Hi there! I recently purchased this vintage Burberry trench coat from eBay, and wanted to make sure it was authentic. Photos are from the seller. Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

samzbk said:


> Hi there! I recently purchased this vintage Burberry trench coat from eBay, and wanted to make sure it was authentic. Photos are from the seller. Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5254032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254033
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254034
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254036
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254039
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254040


Authentic - nice to get the lining.
t


----------



## naima2020

I would really appreciate if someone authenticated this bag

 Vintage GUCCI Black Leather Evening Bag with Twist Fastening and removable strap
224695800205
uwantsit








						Vintage GUCCI Black Leather Evening Bag with Twist Fastening and removable strap  | eBay
					

(A gorgeous Black Leather Evening/Clutch Bag with a Classic Gucci Clasp and a removable shoulder strap. Would make a fabulous Christmas present :-). and request the total amount and invoice at checkout.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## terite

naima2020 said:


> I would really appreciate if someone authenticated this bag
> 
> Vintage GUCCI Black Leather Evening Bag with Twist Fastening and removable strap
> 224695800205
> uwantsit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage GUCCI Black Leather Evening Bag with Twist Fastening and removable strap  | eBay
> 
> 
> (A gorgeous Black Leather Evening/Clutch Bag with a Classic Gucci Clasp and a removable shoulder strap. Would make a fabulous Christmas present :-). and request the total amount and invoice at checkout.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Try the authenticate this Gucci 
T


----------



## naima2020

I would really appreciate if someone authenticated this bag.

Authentic Rare Vintage Burberry Tan Leather Mini Shoulder Handbag Purse Ex Con
115102624261
raffstuff69








						Authentic Rare Vintage Burberry Tan Leather Mini Shoulder Handbag Purse Ex Con  | eBay
					

ALL DETAILS REQUIRED TO VERIFY THE AUTHENTICITY ARE ALWAYS SHOWCASED VERY CLEARLY IN THE PICTURES. IT'S FREE.     EXCELLENT CONDITION - DUSTBAG INCLUDED; BARELY USED; A FEW SMALL SCRATCHES ON HARDWARE.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



Thank you


----------



## terite

naima2020 said:


> I would really appreciate if someone authenticated this bag.
> 
> Authentic Rare Vintage Burberry Tan Leather Mini Shoulder Handbag Purse Ex Con
> 115102624261
> raffstuff69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Rare Vintage Burberry Tan Leather Mini Shoulder Handbag Purse Ex Con  | eBay
> 
> 
> ALL DETAILS REQUIRED TO VERIFY THE AUTHENTICITY ARE ALWAYS SHOWCASED VERY CLEARLY IN THE PICTURES. IT'S FREE.     EXCELLENT CONDITION - DUSTBAG INCLUDED; BARELY USED; A FEW SMALL SCRATCHES ON HARDWARE.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Authentic


----------



## ElleMcQ

Listed my better half's old Burberry shirt for resale and a buyer has claimed it is a fake because the buttons are plain.  We bought this at a well known higher end department store ages ago.  What the heck?


----------



## terite

ElleMcQ said:


> Listed my better half's old Burberry shirt for resale and a buyer has claimed it is a fake because the buttons are plain.  We bought this at a well known higher end department store ages ago.  What the heck?


I know - people sometimes have rigid views that are not accurate.
I would not expect these buttons to be embossed - same as on certain vintage coats. 
authentic - note the pattern alignment in those days was not the same either.
T


----------



## ElleMcQ

terite said:


> I know - people sometimes have rigid views that are not accurate.
> I would not expect these buttons to be embossed - same as on certain vintage coats.
> authentic - note the pattern alignment in those days was not the same either.
> T



Thank you.  I was a little freaked about this.  Do you recommend I use an authentication service?  I don't want anyone to think I am trying to pass off something counterfeit.


----------



## terite

That's is your call. I know of Authenticate4U and there are others. You could refer them to the link of this post. Or screen shot the conversation. 
t


----------



## terite

Lidiia8 said:


> Hello, Terite!
> Can you, please, tell is this scarf authentic or not?
> It is so big and not very soft as cashmere should be((
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5252506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5252521


Waiting for inside flap of blue tag - like the hemmed part
t


----------



## samzbk

terite said:


> Authentic - nice to get the lining.
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## ElleMcQ

terite said:


> That's is your call. I know of Authenticate4U and there are others. You could refer them to the link of this post. Or screen shot the conversation.
> t


Thank you very much.  I'm enjoying reading past posts here and I am learning A LOT.


----------



## terite

samzbk said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## terite

ElleMcQ said:


> Thank you very much.  I'm enjoying reading past posts here and I am learning A LOT.


Welcome!
And welcome to the forum - most of us are here because we got a fake bag and had to figure this stuff out.


----------



## ElleMcQ

terite said:


> Welcome!
> And welcome to the forum - most of us are here because we got a fake bag and had to figure this stuff out.


I am in the opposite boat.  I have a ton of old clothes I'm finally clearing out.  I know they are authentic, but I now know someone might question that based on faulty info out on the internet.  Especially the Versace.  I KNOW that is knocked off all over the place.


----------



## IntheOcean

@terite, could you take a look at this Burberry bag? These are all the photos I have. The metal knight emblem on the front looks off, but everything else seems to be fine?  Thank you!


----------



## terite

ElleMcQ said:


> I am in the opposite boat.  I have a ton of old clothes I'm finally clearing out.  I know they are authentic, but I now know someone might question that based on faulty info out on the internet.  Especially the Versace.  I KNOW that is knocked off all over the place.


Post the right photos - all the tags and labels and be open when someone wants a photo this or that.


IntheOcean said:


> @terite, could you take a look at this Burberry bag? These are all the photos I have. The metal knight emblem on the front looks off, but everything else seems to be fine?  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5257416
> View attachment 5257417
> View attachment 5257418
> View attachment 5257419
> View attachment 5257420
> View attachment 5257421


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

ElleMcQ said:


> I am in the opposite boat.  I have a ton of old clothes I'm finally clearing out.  I know they are authentic, but I now know someone might question that based on faulty info out on the internet.  Especially the Versace.  I KNOW that is knocked off all over the place.


Post all the photos that show authenticity and be open is someone asks for a specific photo. Zoom in on all those legit details.
t


----------



## marianka_vr

Hello! Could you please check this cardigans. Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> Hello! Could you please check this cardigans. Thanks!


It’s a fake one
T


----------



## marianka_vr

terite said:


> It’s a fake one
> T


Thank you for your quick response!


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> Thank you for your quick response!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Nusse

Hi Terite! Can you tell me if this scarf is real or fake? There is no wash tag on it. It sure smelled old. Remembered to ask about holes and stains, but forgot about smell. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## terite

Unusual tag but it looks good / doesn’t look like it was ever washed - where does this come from ( has no made in England) ?
T


----------



## Nusse

Thanks! I just washed it before I took the photos, now the smell is gone. I got it from someone who bought it in a vintage shop in Denmark, he said that it was authenticated. I tried to find a similar tag online, but had no luck.


----------



## Nusse

Can I also ask about anotherone I have? I love to buy vintage, but I am not sure I am as good at telling who are trustworthy sellers as I think.


----------



## terite

Nusse said:


> Thanks! I just washed it before I took the photos, now the smell is gone. I got it from someone who bought it in a vintage shop in Denmark, he said that it was authenticated. I tried to find a similar tag online, but had no luck.


Agree - looks like Burberry to me. 
I wash them in very cold and then roll them up in a towel and hang to dry - how the label lies is a big clue about how it has been washed in the past. Good find
t


----------



## terite

Nusse said:


> Can I also ask about anotherone I have? I love to buy vintage, but I am not sure I am as good at telling who are trustworthy sellers as I think.
> 
> View attachment 5258900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258901
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258902
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258904
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258905
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258906
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258907
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5258910


Quite surprised by the surface texture of this one - I don't think it is fake though - labels look good. 
t


----------



## Nusse

terite said:


> Quite surprised by the surface texture of this one - I don't think it is fake though - labels look good.
> t



Thanks again! The seller said she bought it in an official New York Burberry store. I washed the other scarf in a garment bag on the wool cycle, let it dry flat outside on a towel, came out really good, smelling great. I have also ordered another scarf I haven't received yet, I wanted to buy one for my 16 year old niece, but after receiving the first one I realized I also needed a couple of scarves for myself. Now I just need to decide which to give her, and that I am not giving her a fake.

Again, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## terite

Nusse said:


> Thanks again! The seller said she bought it in an official New York Burberry store. I washed the other scarf in a garment bag on the wool cycle, let it dry flat outside on a towel, came out really good, smelling great. I have also ordered another scarf I haven't received yet, I wanted to buy one for my 16 year old niece, but after receiving the first one I realized I also needed a couple of scarves for myself. Now I just need to decide which to give her, and that I am not giving her a fake.
> 
> Again, I really appreciate your help!


Nice Auntie!
You are welcome - send photos of the next one - 
t


----------



## Rami14

Hi Terite,
this should be a new burberry scarf judging from the tags. It looks a bit strange to me (strange writing and strange boxes) and I would love your opinion.


----------



## terite

Rami14 said:


> Hi Terite,
> this should be a new burberry scarf judging from the tags. It looks a bit strange to me (strange writing and strange boxes) and I would love your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5259287
> View attachment 5259288
> View attachment 5259289
> View attachment 5259290
> View attachment 5259291
> View attachment 5259292
> View attachment 5259293
> View attachment 5259294
> View attachment 5259287
> View attachment 5259288
> View attachment 5259289
> View attachment 5259290
> View attachment 5259291
> View attachment 5259292
> View attachment 5259293
> View attachment 5259294
> View attachment 5259287
> View attachment 5259288
> View attachment 5259289
> View attachment 5259290
> View attachment 5259291
> View attachment 5259292
> View attachment 5259293
> View attachment 5259294


I agree that the box looks odd - let's see the plastic right side up and all pages of the content tag and the whole scarf laid out. How does it feel? Smell? What's on the other side of that white paper tag? Send the link to where it came from.
t


----------



## Rami14

terite said:


> I agree that the box looks odd - let's see the plastic right side up and all pages of the content tag and the whole scarf laid out. How does it feel? Smell? What's on the other side of that white paper tag? Send the link to where it came from.
> t


Hey, thanks for your help. Scarf is not mine yet. All the photos I have have been published. If you saw some red flags too I am very inclined to think that this is one of those "superfakes" that have been done in the recent years. Price is a red flag, "it was a gift" too and especially I can see that "Burberry London" writing is odd and different than those seen in genuine modern scarves. Nowadays the only possible ways in which you can authenticate these items is looking also at boxes. Those boxes are not correct for the current Burberry scarves in my opinion. It's so sad that very soon it won't be possible anymore to distinguish a real from a fake.
By the way, thanks a lot for your opinion and the incredible service you provide for everybody!


----------



## IntheOcean

@terite, hi! Regarding this bag from my earlier post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/page-1117#post-34872015 Do you happen to know the name of it? Or approximate year it was made? Thanks


----------



## Mickeyscloset

Hi Terite, 

I wonder if you can help me authenticate this scarf? It feels great, incredibly soft, but has a couple of tassels that have come apart. 

Thank you so much in advance!

Michelle


----------



## Nusse

Hi Terite,
The last scarf arrived today...This is a lambswool burberry scarf. What was odd, is that the checks looks different from the cashmere burberrys scarf. Thanks in advance!


----------



## new2burberry

Hi Terite, got this trench coat at a thrift store and is in pretty rough condition. I have a feeling it is fake. Would love for you to take a look at it. Thank you!


----------



## new2burberry

new2burberry said:


> Hi Terite, got this trench coat at a thrift store and is in pretty rough condition. I have a feeling it is fake. Would love for you to take a look at it. Thank you!


Seems like the pictures didn't upload initially.


----------



## terite

Rami14 said:


> Hey, thanks for your help. Scarf is not mine yet. All the photos I have have been published. If you saw some red flags too I am very inclined to think that this is one of those "superfakes" that have been done in the recent years. Price is a red flag, "it was a gift" too and especially I can see that "Burberry London" writing is odd and different than those seen in genuine modern scarves. Nowadays the only possible ways in which you can authenticate these items is looking also at boxes. Those boxes are not correct for the current Burberry scarves in my opinion. It's so sad that very soon it won't be possible anymore to distinguish a real from a fake.
> By the way, thanks a lot for your opinion and the incredible service you provide for everybody!


Don't give up yet - the only thing I could get a good look at was the box - it looked off - doesn't mean the scarf is fake for sure.
The scarf you sent uses the new tags - newest tags.  
I would need to see all pages of the content tag, clear/flat/close photos of the labels, entire scarf laid out. I can't read the plastic bag or the paper bag. Send more photos
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> @terite, hi! Regarding this bag from my earlier post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-burberry.852049/page-1117#post-34872015 Do you happen to know the name of it? Or approximate year it was made? Thanks


Quite a few years old by now - seen a bit of handling. Is it close to ten years old? Maybe not quite yet.
t


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> I wonder if you can help me authenticate this scarf? It feels great, incredibly soft, but has a couple of tassels that have come apart.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Michelle


Genuine
t


----------



## terite

Nusse said:


> Hi Terite,
> The last scarf arrived today...This is a lambswool burberry scarf. What was odd, is that the checks looks different from the cashmere burberrys scarf. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5263378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263379
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263381


This looks ok - vintage.
t


----------



## terite

new2burberry said:


> Seems like the pictures didn't upload initially.


You should include photos of the inside content tag.
But it looks genuine and is about early 2000's - 
t


----------



## Mickeyscloset

terite said:


> Genuine
> t



thank you!!!


----------



## terite

Mickeyscloset said:


> thank you!!!


You are welcome


----------



## Nusse

Thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Quite a few years old by now - seen a bit of handling. Is it close to ten years old? Maybe not quite yet.
> t


As always, thank you!


----------



## terite

Nusse said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> As always, thank you!


You are welcome
t


----------



## IntheOcean

Terite, could you please take a look at this jacket I'm looking to buy? Hope the photos are good enough. Is it OK that it says Burberry on one label, but Burberrys on another? TIA!


----------



## IntheOcean

And this one, too!


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Terite, could you please take a look at this jacket I'm looking to buy? Hope the photos are good enough. Is it OK that it says Burberry on one label, but Burberrys on another? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5273330
> View attachment 5273331
> View attachment 5273332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273334


Post a photo of the zipper pull and a snap and the other side of the content tag. Do you think the whole item is nylon? 
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> And this one, too!
> View attachment 5273336
> View attachment 5273337
> View attachment 5273338
> View attachment 5273339
> View attachment 5273340


Send a photo of the buttons/snap and the back of the inside tag and the zipper pull.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Send a photo of the buttons/snap and the back of the inside tag and the zipper pull.
> t


Hi! Sorry it took me so long to reply. I've decided against the first jacket. On the second one, these are the seller sent me. And she also said, I quote, "If this is about the item's authenticity, I don't think it's authentic"  
I honestly don't know how to interpret her "I don't think", that she knows it's fake or if it was a gift or what have you. I guess it's possible she genuinely doesn't know?


----------



## CW173

Can someone please authenticate my Burberry Nova check tote
Cindy


----------



## terite

CW173 said:


> Can someone please authenticate my Burberry Nova check tote
> Cindy


I need to see that stamp up close and a photo of the inside stamps or tags - meanwhile don't pay - that stamp looks off, but it could be the photo - send a much closer/clear one.
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! Sorry it took me so long to reply. I've decided against the first jacket. On the second one, these are the seller sent me. And she also said, I quote, "If this is about the item's authenticity, I don't think it's authentic"
> I honestly don't know how to interpret her "I don't think", that she knows it's fake or if it was a gift or what have you. I guess it's possible she genuinely doesn't know?
> View attachment 5273901
> View attachment 5273902
> View attachment 5273903
> View attachment 5273904


This one is not genuine. The other one was odd too - try again.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> This one is not genuine. The other one was odd too - try again.
> t


Thank you so much, Terite!  My quest for a coat/jacket for me to wear next spring continues, then.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you so much, Terite!  My quest for a coat/jacket for me to wear next spring continues, then.


You are welcome


----------



## Coco Sullivan

Hi all, 

apologies if this is not the way to do this but I am wondering if my Burberry bag is a fake. Could you please help? No tags or “made in” info anywhere on the bag. I bought it second hand so I don’t know the provenance.
Thank you for your help!
Coco S


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you so much, Terite!  My quest for a coat/jacket for me to wear next spring continues, then.


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

Coco Sullivan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> apologies if this is not the way to do this but I am wondering if my Burberry bag is a fake. Could you please help? No tags or “made in” info anywhere on the bag. I bought it second hand so I don’t know the provenance.
> Thank you for your help!
> Coco S


the bag is a fake one
Is that a separate key ring? if so, send better photos of that
t


----------



## Coco Sullivan

terite said:


> the bag is a fake one
> Is that a separate key ring? if so, send better photos of that
> t


Thank you so much, that is very disappointing! The key ring came with the bag so I would assume it’s also fake! 
thank you! 
C


----------



## terite

Coco Sullivan said:


> Thank you so much, that is very disappointing! The key ring came with the bag so I would assume it’s also fake!
> thank you!
> C


Well I am not sure about that - I can’t see the whole thing but what I could see looked right


----------



## terite

Coco Sullivan said:


> Thank you so much, that is very disappointing! The key ring came with the bag so I would assume it’s also fake!
> thank you!
> C


Send a photo of the front and the back of the keychain.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Terite, not asking for authentication of any specific item, but I was just wondering: should the first two letters of a Burberry bag serial number _always_ correspond with the country the bag was made in? As in, if it's made in Italy, should the number start with IT, and if it's made in China, with CN, etc.?


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, Terite, not asking for authentication of any specific item, but I was just wondering: should the first two letters of a Burberry bag serial number _always_ correspond with the country the bag was made in? As in, if it's made in Italy, should the number start with IT, and if it's made in China, with CN, etc.?


Generally true. Now the serial number for Made in Italy has changed though, for example. I would have to look, but it isn't IT any more.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Generally true. Now the serial number for Made in Italy has changed though, for example. I would have to look, but it isn't IT any more.
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome 
T


----------



## PrettyBananas

Hi everyone! I ordered this Burberry bag from the pre loved section of the bays website. I received it today and am questioning it’s authenticity. I can not find a serial number on it. Would anyone be able to help me out? Thank you


----------



## terite

PrettyBananas said:


> Hi everyone! I ordered this Burberry bag from the pre loved section of the bays website. I received it today and am questioning it’s authenticity. I can not find a serial number on it. Would anyone be able to help me out? Thank you


Well, technically it is authentic - made for the Asian market with Burberry licence. Not the same quality as Burberry items made in Italy or the uk at the same time. These bags are often difficult to sell.
T


----------



## PrettyBananas

terite said:


> Well, technically it is authentic - made for the Asian market with Burberry licence. Not the same quality as Burberry items made in Italy or the uk at the same time. These bags are often difficult to sell.
> T


So does that mean it’s a lower grade of bag then but made by Burberry?


----------



## terite

PrettyBananas said:


> So does that mean it’s a lower grade of bag then but made by Burberry?


In my opinion it is a lower grade bag - technically it is Burberry (not fake). Burberry had some ups and downs with these licenses.
t


----------



## PrettyBananas

terite said:


> In my opinion it is a lower grade bag - technically it is Burberry (not fake). Burberry had some ups and downs with these licenses.
> t


 Ohh okay, thank you for the info! It’s definitely not the quality I was expecting but still cute


----------



## solseven

PrettyBananas said:


> Hi everyone! I ordered this Burberry bag from the pre loved section of the bays website. I received it today and am questioning it’s authenticity. I can not find a serial number on it. Would anyone be able to help me out? Thank you


maybe you bought a fake


----------



## terite

solseven said:


> maybe you bought a fake


Not uncommon to think that these vintage made under license items are not authentic - typically they use Burberry materials, fonts are correct, fabric is correct / not as high quality as others/ missing Made in tags /use Burberry zippers/zipper pulls/metal badge etc.
t


----------



## marianka_vr

Can you please authenticate this top. Thanks!


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> Can you please authenticate this top. Thanks!


Are there content tags sewn into the side?
T


----------



## marianka_vr

terite said:


> Are there content tags sewn into the side?
> T


No, there aren’t. There are cut off.


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> No, there aren’t. There are cut off.


Looks good to me / made in Portugal is my guess - several years old
T


----------



## marianka_vr

terite said:


> Looks good to me / made in Portugal is my guess - several years old
> T


Thank you very much!


----------



## Dave L

Hi, 

Can you please authenticate this? 









						Burberry 100% Cashmere Classic Check Scarf New In Box With Tags  | eBay
					

<p>Burberry 100% Cashmere Classic Check Scarf New In Box With Tags.</p><br /><br /><p>RRP £370</p><br /><br /><p>Sent via tracker delivery</p><br /><p>x</p>



					www.ebay.co.uk
				





Thank you!


----------



## terite

marianka_vr said:


> Thank you very much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Dave L said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry 100% Cashmere Classic Check Scarf New In Box With Tags  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Burberry 100% Cashmere Classic Check Scarf New In Box With Tags.</p><br /><br /><p>RRP £370</p><br /><br /><p>Sent via tracker delivery</p><br /><p>x</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Need close/clear photos of the content tags and the main label. Meanwhile don't pay - 
t


----------



## Dave L

terite said:


> Need close/clear photos of the content tags and the main label. Meanwhile don't pay -
> t


Thanks. 
Was watching it for a few days, but someone caught me out after I asked here. So I guess I'll try with the next scarf I like.


----------



## terite

Dave L said:


> Thanks.
> Was watching it for a few days, but someone caught me out after I asked here. So I guess I'll try with the next scarf I like.


You might have dodged a bullet / looks fake / look at the loose weave close to the fringe / but I can’t see it all 
T


----------



## terite

terite said:


> You might have dodged a bullet / looks fake / look at the loose weave close to the fringe / but I can’t see it all. Not sure someone would catch you out here if it wasn’t authenticated.
> T


----------



## solseven

Thanks!


----------



## terite

solseven said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome 
T


----------



## gospelfred

Hi Terite,

Compliments of the season!

Grateful if you could assist in checking below Burberry Ashby Tote.

Many thx.


----------



## gospelfred

Hi Terite,

Compliments of the season!

Grateful if you kindly help to authenticate below Burberry Gowan Leather Bag.

Many thx.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Compliments of the season!
> 
> Grateful if you could assist in checking below Burberry Ashby Tote.
> 
> Many thx.


Authentic 
T


----------



## botacco

Hello everyone
I am a new member of the forum looking for advices after I found three very old bags in my grandma closet.
One of them is a Burberry purse, she probably bought it before I born (at least 40 years ago) and my mother remember her using it since a very long time.
I suspect it is a fake mainly because I cannot find any photo of similar purse online.

there is the Burberry engraving only in the inside zip, while external hardware has no engravings.

Here are some photos. Could you help me to understand if it is an authentic Burberry or not?


----------



## terite

botacco said:


> Hello everyone
> I am a new member of the forum looking for advices after I found three very old bags in my grandma closet.
> One of them is a Burberry purse, she probably bought it before I born (at least 40 years ago) and my mother remember her using it since a very long time.
> I suspect it is a fake mainly because I cannot find any photo of similar purse online.
> 
> there is the Burberry engraving only in the inside zip, while external hardware has no engravings.
> 
> Here are some photos. Could you help me to understand if it is an authentic Burberry or not?
> 
> View attachment 5284042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284044
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284048


This is a fake one - sorry. The name was Burberrys up to about 1998 - so this fake is probably about 15 years old. Send photos of the next one.
t


----------



## botacco

Thank you very much!


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> Authentic
> T


thanks T, really appreciate! If you could kindly help check the Gowan Bag pls!  #16,823


----------



## terite

botacco said:


> Thank you very much!


You are welcome
T


gospelfred said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Compliments of the season!
> 
> Grateful if you kindly help to authenticate below Burberry Gowan Leather Bag.
> 
> Many thx.


authentic
T


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Terite, could you please take a look at this jacket I just found? Seems to be in great condition, the seller says it's authentic. She sent me some additional photos of the tags, but they're not the best, sorry. If more photos are needed, let me know. TIA! 

Link: here (sorry, not in English)


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, Terite, could you please take a look at this jacket I just found? Seems to be in great condition, the seller says it's authentic. She sent me some additional photos of the tags, but they're not the best, sorry. If more photos are needed, let me know. TIA!
> 
> Link: here (sorry, not in English)
> 
> View attachment 5292775
> View attachment 5292776
> View attachment 5292778
> View attachment 5292779
> View attachment 5292780
> View attachment 5292781


The photos are not clear - the main label should be centred and it is not and that is a major red flag - content tags are not that clear but they look off so far. 
T


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> The photos are not clear - the main label should be centred and it is not and that is a major red flag - content tags are not that clear but they look off so far.
> T


Thank you! I think the main label is centered, it least relative to the size tag? I'll update with more adequate pictures when I can.

ETA: wait! I just read the care instructions properly and it seems to say 'professicnal'. C instead of O??? And in the left tag, it says 'Artiole' and 'Tequirement'...


----------



## terite

Do you see the red stripe behind the main label? That should be centered - the alignment is not right. 
T


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Do you see the red stripe behind the main label? That should be centered - the alignment is not right.
> T


I did not know that, so thank you again, Terite! Oh well


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! I think the main label is centered, it least relative to the size tag? I'll update with more adequate pictures when I can.
> 
> ETA: wait! I just read the care instructions properly and it seems to say 'professicnal'. C instead of O??? And in the left tag, it says 'Artiole' and 'Tequirement'...


Yes - those tags were blurry, but could still tell they were not right - font was not right and lettering was not spaced correctly and letters were wrong.
So - she might still insist it is authentic, but ... it is not.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Yes - those tags were blurry, but could still tell they were not right - font was not right and lettering was not spaced correctly and letters were wrong.
> So - she might still insist it is authentic, but ... it is not.
> t


Thank you) The seller was like, 'Well I wasn't trying to fool you.' Right, and she still states it in her listing that it's Burberry and did not add the photos of the tags, even though I pointed out all the misspellings so she could see for herself.


----------



## Noraz

Hi authenticators..
Can you plz have a look at this.
TIA


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Hi authenticators..
> Can you plz have a look at this.
> TIA


Fake
T


----------



## Noraz

terite said:


> Fake
> T


Thank you


----------



## terite

Noraz said:


> Thank you


You are welcome 
T


----------



## jacico

Hello terite,
Would you kindly take a look at this baby dress for me? One of the inside lables has been cut out. I tried to get a pic to show. I’m kinda worried about this one. Thank you, in advance


----------



## terite

Looks good
T


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> Looks good
> T


Thank you so much for your quick reply - appreciate your expertise!


----------



## yasminnnbbbb

Legit check?








						Burberry Handbag
					

Shop kristinaange139's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Condition:8/10   just some discoloration on the back but everything looks good




					poshmark.com


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply - appreciate your expertise!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

yasminnnbbbb said:


> Legit check?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Handbag
> 
> 
> Shop kristinaange139's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Condition:8/10   just some discoloration on the back but everything looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


They should post a photo of the inside stamp and zipper pull - but what is shown looks good.
Vintage haymarket check
t


----------



## shobbs

Boston Mega Novacheck studded Bag


----------



## shobbs

need help please.. not sure if I done this right


----------



## terite

shobbs said:


> View attachment 5295151
> View attachment 5295152
> View attachment 5295153
> 
> Boston Mega Novacheck studded Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295160
> View attachment 5295161
> 
> Does not look right to me.
> t
> d


----------



## terite

shobbs said:


> need help please.. not sure if I done this right


Post was ok - bag looks fake - I hope you can return it.
t


----------



## shobbs

I bought it off postmark.. thank you


----------



## terite

shobbs said:


> I bought it off postmark.. thank you


So that means you can return it? It is not the first poshmark fake that has been on here
T
Feel free to check here first


----------



## jacico

Hello terite, One more. Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

jacico said:


> Hello terite, One more. Thank you so much!!


looks good
t


----------



## binkins

I received this today as a gift.  It seems to missing a pouch inside as there are snaps inside.  I don’t see any tags so I am just trying to find out if it is real.  Thank you so much for your time.  Let me know if you have enough photos, the bag is so slouchy it is hard to take pictures of it standing vertically.


----------



## binkins

I received this today as a gift.  It seems to missing a pouch inside as there are snaps inside


----------



## terite

binkins said:


> I received this today as a gift.  It seems to missing a pouch inside as there are snaps inside
> Send close photos of any embossed hardware or any tags or snaps / check pockets
> View attachment 5298416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298421


----------



## jacico

terite said:


> looks good
> t


you’re the best - thank you


----------



## terite

binkins said:


> I received this today as a gift.  It seems to missing a pouch inside as there are snaps inside


Send photos of any embossed hardware, and stamps, the snaps, check the pockets for tags.
t


----------



## karatemom

Hi Terite!

Happy New Year!  Can you please help to see if this backpack is authentic -









						Super Beautiful Burberry Mini Backpack Nova Check  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Super Beautiful Burberry Mini Backpack Nova Check at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Thank you so much for your time and help on this!


----------



## terite

karatemom said:


> Hi Terite!
> 
> Happy New Year!  Can you please help to see if this backpack is authentic -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Beautiful Burberry Mini Backpack Nova Check  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Super Beautiful Burberry Mini Backpack Nova Check at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and help on this!


Would need to see the lining, both inside stamps and the bottom of page four of the content tag.
t


----------



## binkins

Here you go, there are no pockets


----------



## terite

binkins said:


> Here you go, there are no pockets
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299207
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299212


So - no Burberry tags or labels? tough to say - Is there a spot where the tags have been cut out? Is there a pocket inside?
t


----------



## binkins

No pockets anywhere but I turned it inside out and found this tag


----------



## terite

binkins said:


> No pockets anywhere but I turned it inside out and found this tag


And on the back of that tag?
T


----------



## binkins

Here you go


----------



## Laurita3

Hi, Please could someone help authenticate this bag purchased on ebay. The seller has excellent reviews and sell other burberry items. They also allow returns and provide their full contact details but I was concerned as the zippers are branded as Opti and not RiRi or YKK as mentioned to  be the norm for Burberry on other websites. Also i have seen others selling a similar bag without the longer strap. The strap connectors don't seem the most robust. However the rest of the bag is very well made, stitching is excellent throughout and the Burberry novacheck lines align well. Otherwise it is a wonderful bag, i paid £200 so want to make sure it is authentic.

Item Name: Appears in google seach as nova check Alma bag, others as bowling bag
Item Number: none inside, ebay item number  284573791483) 
Seller ID:  backinthedayvtg 
Ebay link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284573791483 

Photos see attached. Some are from the listing which i can confirm are exactly as what i have received. Some are my own for close ups.


----------



## Laurita3

additional photos


----------



## terite

binkins said:


> Here you go


Everything shown looks good
T


----------



## terite

Laurita3 said:


> Hi, Please could someone help authenticate this bag purchased on ebay. The seller has excellent reviews and sell other burberry items. They also allow returns and provide their full contact details but I was concerned as the zippers are branded as Opti and not RiRi or YKK as mentioned to  be the norm for Burberry on other websites. Also i have seen others selling a similar bag without the longer strap. The strap connectors don't seem the most robust. However the rest of the bag is very well made, stitching is excellent throughout and the Burberry novacheck lines align well. Otherwise it is a wonderful bag, i paid £200 so want to make sure it is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Appears in google seach as nova check Alma bag, others as bowling bag
> Item Number: none inside, ebay item number  284573791483)
> Seller ID:  backinthedayvtg
> Ebay link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284573791483
> 
> Photos see attached. Some are from the listing which i can confirm are exactly as what i have received. Some are my own for close ups.


Authentic bag about 20 years old. Nova check 
T


----------



## binkins

terite said:


> Everything shown looks good
> T


Thank you so much!  do you think Burberry would sell me a replacement pouch?


----------



## terite

binkins said:


> Thank you so much!  do you think Burberry would sell me a replacement pouch?


This bag is several years old - so I think it is unlikely - but I don't really know.
t


----------



## Cambs

Hi, sorry this is my first authentication post. I bought a Sandringham from Vestiaire and it looks really good except for two small details.
A) There is no item description on the paper tag.
B) There is a gap between U and R on Burberry on the wash tag.
Let me know what you think. I’m already annoyed at myself that I didn’t just wait one more year and save the money for a new one 
Thank you!


----------



## terite

Cambs said:


> Hi, sorry this is my first authentication post. I bought a Sandringham from Vestiaire and it looks really good except for two small details.
> Don’t necessarily wait a year - maybe check here
> A) There is no item description on the paper tag.
> B) There is a gap between U and R on Burberry on the wash tag.
> Let me know what you think. I’m already annoyed at myself that I didn’t just wait one more year and save the money for a new one
> Thank you!


Maybe don't wait a year just check here first.
It’s a fake one
Hope you can return it
T


----------



## Laurita3

terite said:


> This bag is several years old - so I think it is unlikely - but I don't really know.
> t


----------



## Laurita3

terite said:


> Authentic bag about 20 years old. Nova check
> T



Wow this bag is pristine, thank you for confirming, I can enjoy it now!


----------



## Cambs

terite said:


> Maybe don't wait a year just check here first.
> It’s a fake one
> Hope you can return it
> T



Thanks a lot! I already opened a case at Vestiaire. Now they just need to come to the same conclusion. If not I can still pull the money back through PayPal.
But yes, next time I ask before I buy, haha!


----------



## violetsvanity

Hi all- mistakenly made a separate post not realizing I need to post here. Unsure if this is authentic esp with the uneven lines? Let me know if I have provided everything- I can not find ANY other tag 
Item Name :unknown 
Link : n/a
Photos:


----------



## terite

Cambs said:


> Thanks a lot! I already opened a case at Vestiaire. Now they just need to come to the same conclusion. If not I can still pull the money back through PayPal.
> But yes, next time I ask before I buy, haha!


You are welcome - point out the spelling mistakes too in the tag
t


----------



## terite

violetsvanity said:


> Hi all- mistakenly made a separate post not realizing I need to post here. Unsure if this is authentic esp with the uneven lines? Let me know if I have provided everything- I can not find ANY other tag
> Item Name :unknown
> Link : n/a
> Photos:


Looks like a legit weekender vintage - from like the 80's or so
t


----------



## Cambs

terite said:


> You are welcome - point out the spelling mistakes too in the tag
> t



Omg I didn’t even see this at first
Just have been in contact with Vestiaire and they have a new returns policy 
They are now refunding cost as soon as you send the item and in case the item would be genuine (not this one clearly!) they relist with their own profile.
Finally a policy I can agree with.

I was looking for alternatives yesterday and it’s shocking how many coats even I have doubts about without the expertise. So for now I probably order a trench from Sezane or Lauren RL and save towards a new Burberry for my next big birthday or so.

Thanks again!


----------



## terite

You are welcome 
T


----------



## londonbing

Hi Terite! Please could you authenticate this Olympia pouch from these photos? Thank you so much.


----------



## terite

londonbing said:


> Hi Terite! Please could you authenticate this Olympia pouch from these photos? Thank you so much.


No - we need lots more photos that that / see post number one. 
T


----------



## Laurita3

Hi All, 

I bought this scarf on vestiaire soon after it was posted up. I think it is legit but i am new to burberry so please let me know if any doubts on authenticity. The seller has a good rating on vestiaire. 






						Cashmere scarf Burberry Multicolour in Cashmere - 20494684
					

Buy your cashmere scarf Burberry on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Cashmere scarf Burberry Multicolour in Cashmere available. 20494684




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				




measures roughly 31cm wide 186cm with tassels. The texture is very soft but was worried about a little fuzzing on the black and red but guess with age that might happen? Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

Laurita3 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I bought this scarf on vestiaire soon after it was posted up. I think it is legit but i am new to burberry so please let me know if any doubts on authenticity. The seller has a good rating on vestiaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere scarf Burberry Multicolour in Cashmere - 20494684
> 
> 
> Buy your cashmere scarf Burberry on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Cashmere scarf Burberry Multicolour in Cashmere available. 20494684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> measures roughly 31cm wide 186cm with tassels. The texture is very soft but was worried about a little fuzzing on the black and red but guess with age that might happen? Thank you in advance!


Authentic scarf
t


----------



## Laurita3

terite said:


> Authentic scarf
> t



Thank you so much, wow what bargains I have recently found!


----------



## terite

Laurita3 said:


> Thank you so much, wow what bargains I have recently found!


Great!
t


----------



## catmdl

Hi all -

I’m looking at this coat on Vestiaire. Can anyone help if authentic? It’s a lace Kensington, not sure how often this would be faked:





						Burberry Coats for Women - Vestiaire Collective
					

Buy second-hand Burberry Coats for Women on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				




Can’t find much information on the seller so want to be super careful here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

catmdl said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I’m looking at this coat on Vestiaire. Can anyone help if authentic? It’s a lace Kensington, not sure how often this would be faked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Coats for Women - Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> Buy second-hand Burberry Coats for Women on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t find much information on the seller so want to be super careful here. Thanks in advance!


Need to see the content tags on these coats.
t


----------



## mphyoe

Hello 

please help to look and authenticate this bag. I got it from thrift shop and it doesn’t have made in or serial number.

thanks


----------



## terite

mphyoe said:


> Hello
> 
> please help to look and authenticate this bag. I got it from thrift shop and it doesn’t have made in or serial number.
> 
> thanks


Post photos of the inside and any tags in there - check the pocket
T


----------



## mphyoe

Hello 

please see inside photos. Thanks


----------



## terite

mphyoe said:


> Hello
> 
> please see inside photos. Thanks


Send clear and close photos of that sewn in tag and the tag in the pocket
I’m on my phone - not looking good - but let’s make sure


----------



## mphyoe

tried to take clear and close photos. But for sewn in tag, the wording are faded and couldn’t get any clearer. Hope this can help.

thanks for helping.


----------



## terite

mphyoe said:


> tried to take clear and close photos. But for sewn in tag, the wording are faded and couldn’t get any clearer. Hope this can help.
> It’s a fake one - hope you can return it and get your money back
> T


----------



## mphyoe

Thank you for your help. Will talk to the seller.


----------



## terite

mphyoe said:


> Thank you for your help. Will talk to the seller.


You are welcome
t


----------



## nadzirahms

Hello everyone. I'm new here. I bought a Burberry bag/purse from someone who seemed to be clearing out all the "treasures" from their house. Upon self-inspection i'm pretty sure it's the real thing, but i couldn't find much info about this bag on the internet. I emailed Burberry asking if they ever did produce this design, but they didn't give a straight answer. I also thought about asking a local authenticator, but i'm not too confident of their knowledge regarding old designs.

From what i could gather, it's a Burberry Prorsum Margaret satchel in suede material. It's small but quite heavy. I only found 2 same bags in preloved posts over the internet. One is a cream colour and the other looks like mint green. But not much other info was available.

Can someone reconfirm the authenticity of this bag for me please? And around what year was it made? Here are some pictures i could snap of the bag. The inside tag is stamped/embossed on suede too, so it's really hard to get a clear shot of the tag.

Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

nadzirahms said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here. I bought a Burberry bag/purse from someone who seemed to be clearing out all the "treasures" from their house. Upon self-inspection i'm pretty sure it's the real thing, but i couldn't find much info about this bag on the internet. I emailed Burberry asking if they ever did produce this design, but they didn't give a straight answer. I also thought about asking a local authenticator, but i'm not too confident of their knowledge regarding old designs.
> 
> From what i could gather, it's a Burberry Prorsum Margaret satchel in suede material. It's small but quite heavy. I only found 2 same bags in preloved posts over the internet. One is a cream colour and the other looks like mint green. But not much other info was available.
> 
> Can someone reconfirm the authenticity of this bag for me please? And around what year was it made? Here are some pictures i could snap of the bag. The inside tag is stamped/embossed on suede too, so it's really hard to get a clear shot of the tag.
> 
> Thank you so much!


There should be a tag inside that says Made in …
But it is legit 
Let’s see the other inside tag


----------



## catmdl

Hi all - would someone be able to help authenticate this Burberry trench on Vestiaire?




__





						Trench coat Burberry Black size 8 US in Cotton - 19194738
					

Buy your trench coat Burberry on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Trench coat Burberry Black in Cotton available. 19194738




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## terite

Au





catmdl said:


> Hi all - would someone be able to help authenticate this Burberry trench on Vestiaire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench coat Burberry Black size 8 US in Cotton - 19194738
> 
> 
> Buy your trench coat Burberry on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Trench coat Burberry Black in Cotton available. 19194738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Authentic 
T


----------



## nadzirahms

terite said:


> There should be a tag inside that says Made in …
> But it is legit
> Let’s see the other inside tag



Oh sorry i thought i already uploaded the made in tag. It was also stamped on suede. Let me upload it again here.

May i know when was this bag made? Is it some sort of a limited/rare piece?

Thank you!


----------



## terite

nadzirahms said:


> Oh sorry i thought i already uploaded the made in tag. It was also stamped on suede. Let me upload it again here.
> 
> May i know when was this bag made? Is it some sort of a limited/rare piece?
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic
Not limited as far as I know - At least ten years old, maybe more. 
t


----------



## nadzirahms

terite said:


> Authentic
> Not limited as far as I know - At least ten years old, maybe more.
> t



That's great to know. Thank you so much T! ❤


----------



## catmdl

terite said:


> Au
> Authentic
> T


Thank you!


----------



## terite

nadzirahms said:


> That's great to know. Thank you so much T! ❤


You are welcome!
t


----------



## HanDel1987

I am just wanting to know if this is real and how much (round about) this would be?


----------



## terite

Send a better straight on photo of that inside tag and look For another tag inside, or get a photo of the back of that inside blue tag.
What is the size of this item?
T


----------



## Nartnart

Picked this sweet dress up yesterday from a thrift shop. I'm leaning toward it being fake, but I'd love your expert opinions.  Either way my granddaughter will be cute in it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## karatemom

terite said:


> Would need to see the lining, both inside stamps and the bottom of page four of the content tag.
> t


The seller didn't respond to my requests.  Instead, he put the item back for sale with different pictures:








						Super Beautiful Burberry Mini Backpack Nova Check  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Super Beautiful Burberry Mini Backpack Nova Check at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Do those pictures help?
Thanks!


----------



## terite

karatemom said:


> The seller didn't respond to my requests.  Instead, he put the item back for sale with different pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Beautiful Burberry Mini Backpack Nova Check  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Super Beautiful Burberry Mini Backpack Nova Check at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do those pictures help?
> Thanks!


Says item no longer available- does it work for you? These are often faked so check here first


----------



## terite

Nartnart said:


> Picked this sweet dress up yesterday from a thrift shop. I'm leaning toward it being fake, but I'd love your expert opinions.  Either way my granddaughter will be cute in it. Thank you in advance.


Fake


----------



## karatemom

terite said:


> Says item no longer available- does it work for you? These are often faked so check here first


Thanks Terite.  No, the link no longer works for me.  Sorry about that.  I should have seen this coming.  When the seller pulls out and relist and refuse to answer questions, they are all signs of red flag.  Move on and look for other bags.  Appreciate your time!


----------



## terite

karatemom said:


> Thanks Terite.  No, the link no longer works for me.  Sorry about that.  I should have seen this coming.  When the seller pulls out and relist and refuse to answer questions, they are all signs of red flag.  Move on and look for other bags.  Appreciate your time!


Yeah, agree - seller should be available and willing to show all photos. 
t


----------



## HanDel1987

terite said:


> Send a better straight on photo of that inside tag and look For another tag inside, or get a photo of the back of that inside blue tag.
> What is the size of this item?
> T



the measurements are 28cms by 20cms. Here are the photos you were looking for. Also, when I googled it - it’s said if the U and Y are thicker on the left side of the letters and the r’s have tails it is real and that’s what I think I can see??


----------



## terite

HanDel1987 said:


> the measurements are 28cms by 20cms. Here are the photos you were looking for. Also, when I googled it - it’s said if the U and Y are thicker on the left side of the letters and the r’s have tails it is real and that’s what I think I can see??


Those guides drive me nuts - not a lot of truth there unfortunately. I read it again to see if one point was true - but can’t find one. 
The interior tag is not legit / zipper pull - the letters look wrong/uneven.  
T


----------



## SauleMes

Hello, could you please help me to authentificate this trech coat? These are all the pictures. The odd thing for me near the size tag 
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
it says made in England on the wash tag says made in u.k. Could it be legit?


----------



## terite

Looks good
T


----------



## mmmcia

Hi, Can you please authenticate this for me. I bought it from Goodwill. Thanks!

Item: Burberry Classic Check Cashmere Scarf


----------



## terite

mmmcia said:


> Hi, Can you please authenticate this for me. I bought it from Goodwill. Thanks!
> 
> Item: Burberry Classic Check Cashmere Scarf


Please post the other pages of the content tag and the other tag straight on.
t


----------



## Jupiter021

Hello! I need some help authenticating this Burberry. There were very few photos, so I requested the item to be authenticated. The seller declined the request.

So then I messaged them to upload more photos at least and they did. Im still unsure. Please see link below with all photos.

Item Name: Listed as "Burberry red hand bag"
Seller ID: Pllumi
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m35762979835/

Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

Jupiter021 said:


> Hello! I need some help authenticating this Burberry. There were very few photos, so I requested the item to be authenticated. The seller declined the request.
> 
> So then I messaged them to upload more photos at least and they did. Im still unsure. Please see link below with all photos.
> 
> Item Name: Listed as "Burberry red hand bag"
> Seller ID: Pllumi
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m35762979835/
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Absolutely fake. 
t


----------



## SauleMes

Hello, could you please help me to authentificate this jacket? These are all the pictures.


----------



## terite

SauleMes said:


> Hello, could you please help me to authentificate this jacket? These are all the pictures.


So far it looks mixed up - does that blue tag look like a sewn in afterthought? Send photos of the content tags that should be on the side seam - check pockets for tags
T


----------



## thebattagirl

Hi @terite 
Could you please authenticate this scarf?  I purchased it at a Thrift Store.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## terite

thebattagirl said:


> Hi @terite
> Could you please authenticate this scarf?  I purchased it at a Thrift Store.  Thanks for your help!
> View attachment 5313826
> View attachment 5313827
> View attachment 5313828
> View attachment 5313829


real
t


----------



## thebattagirl

Thank you, much appreciated!



terite said:


> real
> t


----------



## terite

thebattagirl said:


> Thank you, much appreciated!


You are welcome 
T


----------



## myminimee

Hi, 
 Could you please take a look at this listing? TIA! 

Item Name:  Womens Burberry trench coat size 4 
Item Number:  384431830232 
Seller ID:  rach_eh 
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/384431830232


----------



## myminimee

Hi,
Could you also please let me know if this one is authentic or not? something looks off... Thanks very much! 

Item Name:  Burberry trench coat women medium Size 8 XL 
Item Number: 165312329710  
Seller ID:  case06092 
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-trench-coat-women-medium-Size-8-XL/165312329710


----------



## terite

myminimee said:


> Hi,
> Could you please take a look at this listing? TIA!
> 
> Item Name:  Womens Burberry trench coat size 4
> Item Number:  384431830232
> Seller ID:  rach_eh
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/384431830232


Probably technically not a trench coat / but legit vintage coat


----------



## terite

myminimee said:


> Hi,
> Could you also please let me know if this one is authentic or not? something looks off... Thanks very much!
> 
> Item Name:  Burberry trench coat women medium Size 8 XL
> Item Number: 165312329710
> Seller ID:  case06092
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-trench-coat-women-medium-Size-8-XL/165312329710


This one is newer - also genuine
T


----------



## terite

terite said:


> This one is newer than the first one  - also genuine
> T


----------



## myminimee

Thank you so much!


----------



## myminimee

terite said:


> Probably technically not a trench coat / but legit vintage coat


Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

myminimee said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome
T


----------



## terite

myminimee said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome 
T


----------



## mmmcia

terite said:


> Please post the other pages of the content tag and the other tag straight on.
> t


Here are more detailed pics of the tags. Thanks!


----------



## terite

mmmcia said:


> Here are more detailed pics of the tags. Thanks!


Authentic
t


----------



## mmmcia

mmmcia said:


> Here are more detailed pics of the tags. Thanks!


Yaayyy! Thank you!!!


----------



## terite

mmmcia said:


> Yaayyy! Thank you!!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## SauleMes

terite said:


> So far it looks mixed up - does that blue tag look like a sewn in afterthought? Send photos of the content tags that should be on the side seam - check pockets for tags
> T


Hello, sorry for late response but the jacket is not for sale anymore… though I more likely to believe it is fake since the color is lemony yellow, maybe to bright for Burberry, there was no wash tag on the seams though I didint checked the pockets, the blue label stiching of the horse was not so detailed…
Thank you!


----------



## terite

SauleMes said:


> Hello, sorry for late response but the jacket is not for sale anymore… though I more likely to believe it is fake since the color is lemony yellow, maybe to bright for Burberry, there was no wash tag on the seams though I didint checked the pockets, the blue label stiching of the horse was not so detailed…
> Thank you!


Good idea - it looked wrong to me - seams on the pocket were not right - agree, the color was wrong and that label was the wrong vintage for those snaps.
t


----------



## Bowmama

Can help authentic 2 Burberry scarves please? X


----------



## Bowmama

Bowmama said:


> Can help authentic 2 Burberry scarves please? X




And this one?


----------



## Bowmama

Bowmama said:


> And this one?


----------



## Bowmama

Bowmama said:


> Can help authentic 2 Burberry scarves please? X


Just adding wash label. It's the white one on this one x


----------



## SauleMes

Hello, could you please help me to authenticate this coat?


----------



## steph0903

Hi, I just purchased this bag online and I want to make sure it's authentic before rating the seller! I got it at a great price so it makes a little nervous! When I look up the serial number it comes up different types of bags


----------



## jlp830

Hello!
Could you authenticate this cape that I purchased on eBay? Thank you in advance 


Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Nova Check Cape
Link (if available): https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
Photos:


----------



## terite

Bowmama said:


> Can help authentic 2 Burberry scarves please? X


Need to see all pages of the content tag on this one.
t


----------



## terite

Bowmama said:


> And this one?


I would like to see the content tags on this one too.
t


----------



## terite

Bowmama said:


> Just adding wash label. It's the white one on this one x


Yes  - send all four pages.
t


----------



## terite

SauleMes said:


> Hello, could you please help me to authenticate this coat?


looks good.
t


----------



## terite

steph0903 said:


> Hi, I just purchased this bag online and I want to make sure it's authentic before rating the seller! I got it at a great price so it makes a little nervous! When I look up the serial number it comes up different types of bags


Authentic
Banner Bag
t


----------



## terite

jlp830 said:


> Hello!
> Could you authenticate this cape that I purchased on eBay? Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Nova Check Cape
> Link (if available): https://www.ebay.com/itm/Burberry-B...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> Photos:


Fake
Even the content tag says acrylic. Not wool.
Hope you can return it without too much hassle.
t


----------



## terite

terite said:


> Fake
> Even the content tag says acrylic. Not wool.
> Hope you can return it without too much hassle.
> t


This seller has positive feedback from a fake Burberry. This seller has at least three other Burberry fakes posted. She also has a few legit Burberry items. Some really bad items on there.
Let us know how this turns out - yikes
t


----------



## slashdotdash

Hello everyone! Could you please authenticate this bag? Got it online for a really good price, I'd love to know whether it holds up to scrutiny.


----------



## Bowmama

terite said:


> Need to see all pages of the content tag on this one.
> t




Labels for house check house


----------



## Bowmama

terite said:


> Yes  - send all four pages.
> t




Labels for heart scarf


----------



## terite

Bowmama said:


> Labels for heart scarf


Both look good.
t


----------



## Bowmama

terite said:


> Both look good.
> t




Thank you. To confirm they are  authentic? X


----------



## terite

Bowmama said:


> Thank you. To confirm they are  authentic? X


Yes both authentic 
T


----------



## ecm360

Hello, I found this tote recently while on vacation at an upscale resale shop in Scottsdale. Everything was 30% off, so I bought it...it feels authentic, but I do not really know Burberry. Please take a look, and I would love to know if authentic and age/style info if possible. My online research found Manor style, but mostly quilted, which this is not. On my phone, so hoping the photos are adequate...
Thank you in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## MiaKing

Hi! I wonder if I could ask for help to see if it's authentic. Thank you!

Item Name: scoop neck tee
Item Number:
Seller ID: reesanova
Link: https://merc.li/azqf4x6Ab


----------



## MiaKing

I would also love to see if this one seems authentic. Thank you.

Item name: burberry merino wool sweater
Seller ID: madclove
Link: https://merc.li/TAPrCYk4b


----------



## Bowmama

terite said:


> Yes both authentic
> T


 Thanks so much!

R u allowing to say what makes you say there genuine over a fake to look out myself for future?  X


----------



## pxige012

Hi addy

I was just wondering if you could authenticate this Burberry bag for me please, I got this a few months ago and was told it was genuine but I’m starting to wonder if it is. Thankyou


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Hi! I wonder if I could ask for help to see if it's authentic. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: scoop neck tee
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: reesanova
> Link: https://merc.li/azqf4x6Ab


I like to see all the pages of the content tag  - so far so good.
t


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> I would also love to see if this one seems authentic. Thank you.
> 
> Item name: burberry merino wool sweater
> Seller ID: madclove
> Link: https://merc.li/TAPrCYk4b


I like to see all four pages of the content tag - so far so good.
t


----------



## terite

Bowmama said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> R u allowing to say what makes you say there genuine over a fake to look out myself for future?  X


Check seller's feedback and be wary of anyone selling multiples. Look for lots of photos - these are just the red flags. Make sure all the photos show embossed hardware, zipper pulls, fabric, front and back, etc. Most online guides are a little nutty - best tool is to look at everything until you start to see the differences in the details.
t


----------



## terite

pxige012 said:


> Hi addy
> 
> I was just wondering if you could authenticate this Burberry bag for me please, I got this a few months ago and was told it was genuine but I’m starting to wonder if it is. Thankyou


It's a fake one. One general thing - no poor linings in the designer bags (as a general statement). 
t


----------



## terite

ecm360 said:


> Hello, I found this tote recently while on vacation at an upscale resale shop in Scottsdale. Everything was 30% off, so I bought it...it feels authentic, but I do not really know Burberry. Please take a look, and I would love to know if authentic and age/style info if possible. My online research found Manor style, but mostly quilted, which this is not. On my phone, so hoping the photos are adequate...
> Thank you in advance for your thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 5319195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319202


Authentic
t


----------



## ecm360

terite said:


> Authentic
> t



Awesome, and thank you for your expertise!


----------



## terite

ecm360 said:


> Awesome, and thank you for your expertise!


You are welcome
t


----------



## kkiimmoottee

Hi. Can you please help me figure out if this item is authentic? It looks really nice but I’d like to make sure everything is good. Thank you!


----------



## terite

kkiimmoottee said:


> Hi. Can you please help me figure out if this item is authentic? It looks really nice but I’d like to make sure everything is good. Thank you!


Looks good.
t


----------



## kkiimmoottee

Thank you so much!! I feel relieved!


----------



## terite

kkiimmoottee said:


> Thank you so much!! I feel relieved!


You are welcome 
T


----------



## MiaKing

terite said:


> I like to see all four pages of the content tag - so far so good.
> t



I'm still waiting for the response, but thank you a lot!


----------



## JBNP

Can anyone help me authentic this bag? Bought on Poshmark, told it was bought in 2011 from Nordstrom Rack. Any help is greatly appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## terite

JBNP said:


> Can anyone help me authentic this bag? Bought on Poshmark, told it was bought in 2011 from Nordstrom Rack. Any help is greatly appreciated!! Thank you!


authentic


----------



## JBNP

terite said:


> authentic


Thank you so much!!! I needed this reassurance!!


----------



## terite

JBNP said:


> Thank you so much!!! I needed this reassurance!!


You are welcome 
T


----------



## MiaKing

I already asked about button picture plus other tag pages. But I wonder, based on the provided photos, does it seems authentic? Did this style even existed? Thank you a lot 

Item name: burberry short trench 
Seller's id: jaded1504
Link: https://merc.li/Me4AMcEtb


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> I already asked about button picture plus other tag pages. But I wonder, based on the provided photos, does it seems authentic? Did this style even existed? Thank you a lot
> 
> Item name: burberry short trench
> Seller's id: jaded1504
> Link: https://merc.li/Me4AMcEtb
> 
> View attachment 5326893
> View attachment 5326894
> View attachment 5326895
> View attachment 5326896
> View attachment 5326897
> View attachment 5326898


Need to see some tags close up.
t


----------



## senhorodrigues

Hello everyone!
Thank you for this amazing work on this forum, you really do a great job!!

I bought this item but I'm not sure if its genuine and unfortunately I only found this forum afterwards 
It was not shipped yet so, in case it is a fake, I still have the opportunity to cancel.

Details here:
Item Name: Vintage Trench Coat
Link: https://www.vinted.pt/homem/roupa/casacos-e-blusoes/impermeaveis/1633031891-trench-burberrys-vintage

And more photos are attached.

Wish you all a great week!
With love, from Portugal


----------



## terite

senhorodrigues said:


> Hello everyone!
> Thank you for this amazing work on this forum, you really do a great job!!
> 
> I bought this item but I'm not sure if its genuine and unfortunately I only found this forum afterwards
> It was not shipped yet so, in case it is a fake, I still have the opportunity to cancel.
> 
> Details here:
> Item Name: Vintage Trench Coat
> Link: https://www.vinted.pt/homem/roupa/casacos-e-blusoes/impermeaveis/1633031891-trench-burberrys-vintage
> 
> And more photos are attached.
> 
> Wish you all a great week!
> With love, from Portugal


I can’t see the link
Put a few more pics into the post
T


----------



## senhorodrigues

Sorry, there it is


----------



## terite

senhorodrigues said:


> Sorry, there it is
> 
> View attachment 5327616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327622


Authentic - car coat (not a trench) Vintage
t


----------



## senhorodrigues

terite said:


> Authentic - car coat (not a trench) Vintage
> t



Thank you very much


----------



## terite

senhorodrigues said:


> Thank you very much


You are welcome
t


----------



## mikar

Hi everyone  

I know this is a bit of a stretch with just a few bad photos but thought to try my luck! I'm thinking of buying this used Burberry backpack online but I'm really confused whether it's authentic or not..I've done some extensive googling and found countless variations (different color and style of lining inside; black, brown, reddish leather pieces + straps; different versions of the metal pieces on the straps + zippers). The outer material is also getting slightly yellowish under the brown leather zipper lining. Would anyone have any insight on this? Any guesses would also be greatly appreciated!

Wishing you all a great week!

-Mika


----------



## terite

mikar said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I know this is a bit of a stretch with just a few bad photos but thought to try my luck! I'm thinking of buying this used Burberry backpack online but I'm really confused whether it's authentic or not..I've done some extensive googling and found countless variations (different color and style of lining inside; black, brown, reddish leather pieces + straps; different versions of the metal pieces on the straps + zippers). The outer material is also getting slightly yellowish under the brown leather zipper lining. Would anyone have any insight on this? Any guesses would also be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Wishing you all a great week!
> 
> -Mika


Authentic vintage haymarket check backpack
From about 2002
Some had a problem where the edges turned a rust color. 
About 20 years old - classic
t


----------



## mikar

terite said:


> Authentic vintage haymarket check backpack
> From about 2002
> Some had a problem where the edges turned a rust color.
> About 20 years old - classic
> t



Thank you so much!! Really appreciate it


----------



## terite

mikar said:


> Thank you so much!! Really appreciate it


You are welcome 
T


----------



## senhorodrigues

Hello again!! 

I found another that I'm interested in, could you tell me based on this photos?
Thank you very much


----------



## terite

senhorodrigues said:


> Hello again!!
> 
> I found another that I'm interested in, could you tell me based on this photos?
> Thank you very much


Authentic vintage - might be a size tag in the pocket
T


----------



## jlp830

Hello,
I’m hoping to get your help in authenticating a cape again! Hopefully this one is real:
Item Name: Burberry Charlotte Wool Cape
Link: https://merc.li/YgPqxdmUb
Thank you T!


----------



## terite

jlp830 said:


> Hello,
> I’m hoping to get your help in authenticating a cape again! Hopefully this one is real:
> Item Name: Burberry Charlotte Wool Cape
> Link: https://merc.li/YgPqxdmUb
> Thank you T!


Need to see all pages of the content tag an the paper tags and the black lozenge


----------



## jlp830

terite said:


> Need to see all pages of the content tag an the paper tags and the black lozenge


Sorry about that! Here are all the tag photos:


----------



## MiaKing

Good morning, does this look authentic? Thanks in advance!

Item name: zip up jacket 
Link: https://merc.li/NJ4BVg5Bb


----------



## MiaKing

I just received burberry top I asked for authentication a little while ago. Here are tags that  I didn't upload last time. Does it look good? 
 Thank you!


----------



## Mazute

Can you help me to find out is bag authentic. Its no tags in it.


----------



## terite

jlp830 said:


> Sorry about that! Here are all the tag photos:


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Good morning, does this look authentic? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: zip up jacket
> Link: https://merc.li/NJ4BVg5Bb


Authentic Blue Label - discontinued line - Made for Japan sales-
t


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> I just received burberry top I asked for authentication a little while ago. Here are tags that  I didn't upload last time. Does it look good?
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5330040
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330041
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330086


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

Mazute said:


> Can you help me to find out is bag authentic. Its no tags in it.


Let's see that zipper and the metal tag. 
Not Burberry as we know it - might be Asian market - lets see the tags and a better look at the pocket
t


----------



## terite

If I missed anyone - let me know
t


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! I just want to make sure that my authentic assertion is correct! When you have a moment could you please offer me your knowledge? I'm sorry about the lighting -it's night time here. Thank you in advance.


Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Blue Label Tri Fold Nova Check Wallst. 
Link : bought locally. 
Photos:


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! I just want to make sure that my authentic assertion is correct! When you have a moment could you please offer me your knowledge? I'm sorry about the lighting -it's night time here. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Burberry Blue Label Tri Fold Nova Check Wallst.
> Link : bought locally.
> Photos:


This is an authentic blue label item - Asian market - discontinued-


----------



## MiaKing

Thank you a lot Terite for helping us!


----------



## SakuraSakura

terite said:


> This is an authentic blue label item - Asian market - discontinued-



You are a total gem, Terite! Thank you very much for continuing to help us.


----------



## jlp830

T,

I just received this trench in the mail. I _think_ it’s the Chelsea, but not sure! Thanks again


Item name: Burberry Trench Coat
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## thelibby

Would you kindly help me authenticate this sweater? Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

jlp830 said:


> T,
> 
> I just received this trench in the mail. I _think_ it’s the Chelsea, but not sure! Thanks again
> 
> 
> Item name: Burberry Trench Coat
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


Authentic 
T


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Thank you a lot Terite for helping us!


You are welcome
T


----------



## terite

SakuraSakura said:


> You are a total gem, Terite! Thank you very much for continuing to help us.


You are welcome
T


----------



## terite

thelibby said:


> Would you kindly help me authenticate this sweater? Thank you in advance.


Authentic 
T


----------



## jlp830

terite said:


> Authentic
> T


You’re the best, T! Have a great weekend.


----------



## thelibby

terite said:


> Authentic
> T


Thank you! I appreciate your time.


----------



## terite

jlp830 said:


> You’re the best, T! Have a great weekend.


Thank you - same to you.
t


----------



## terite

thelibby said:


> Thank you! I appreciate your time.


You are welcome
t


----------



## thelibby

I have another one for you. TIA!


----------



## CastorPollux

Hello! What a wonderful group. I’ve been looking through information and I am looking to see if this bag can be identified AND authenticated. I’m having a hard time finding enough information on this bag to even identify and now I’m paranoid it’s a fake. 

name: unknown
(Have seen an identical one listed on icollector and dignityjewelry - often called something generic like “dark wool”)
Tag number: S 03 1 MADE IN ITALY
Any information is appreciated- thanks in advance!!


----------



## terite

Vintage wool bag - authentic - almost 20 years old.
T


----------



## terite

thelibby said:


> I have another one for you. TIA!


Post a photo of it lying flat and a close up photo of the blue tag
T


----------



## terite

CastorPollux said:


> Hello! What a wonderful group. I’ve been looking through information and I am looking to see if this bag can be identified AND authenticated. I’m having a hard time finding enough information on this bag to even identify and now I’m paranoid it’s a fake.
> 
> name: unknown
> (Have seen an identical one listed on icollector and dignityjewelry - often called something generic like “dark wool”)
> Tag number: S 03 1 MADE IN ITALY
> Any information is appreciated- thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 5333617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333618
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333620
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5333633


I have one like this but in red wool.
t


----------



## MiaKing

Good evening, here is the sweater that just arrived and I'm adding the pictures of the tag to make sure it's authentic. Thank you in advance


----------



## Archiedoodle2611

Grateful if someone could please authenticate this. Bought from private seller by my daughter who has no clue about Burberry bags and who I fear has been ripped off. Thank you. No tags inside apart from the leather one shown. Zip also reads ‘blue label’ on other side. Seller said bag was 20+ years old. Thanks


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Good evening, here is the sweater that just arrived and I'm adding the pictures of the tag to make sure it's authentic. Thank you in advance


Authentic


----------



## terite

Archiedoodle2611 said:


> Grateful if someone could please authenticate this. Bought from private seller by my daughter who has no clue about Burberry bags and who I fear has been ripped off. Thank you. No tags inside apart from the leather one shown. Zip also reads ‘blue label’ on other side. Seller said bag was 20+ years old. Thanks


It is a fake none - hope she can return it
T


----------



## Archiedoodle2611

terite said:


> It is a fake none - hope she can return it
> T


Thanks so much for your help. Sorry to ask, is this clearly a stand out fake? She’s devastated and the lady has blocked her so she is wondering if she uses it if anyone will notice. Thanks again


----------



## terite

It is the kind of fake that I can spot across the parking lot and around the corner. 
And there is no such thing as a good fake. 
Hope she didn’t pay too much
T


----------



## OohPretty!

Auction title: Burberry rare vintage Golf handbag
Item #: 185253159907
Seller: oldwobbly
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/185253159907

Hello,
I have never seen this bag before and wonder if it was a promotional item from Burberry. The bag is still in London but I can provide pictures if you need them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Auction title: Burberry rare vintage Golf handbag
> Item #: 185253159907
> Seller: oldwobbly
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/185253159907
> 
> Hello,
> I have never seen this bag before and wonder if it was a promotional item from Burberry. The bag is still in London but I can provide pictures if you need them. Thanks in advance!


Link says item no longer Available 
I cannot see any photos of the item at all
T


----------



## OohPretty!

terite said:


> Link says item no longer Available
> I cannot see any photos of the item at all
> T











						Burberry Burberrys rare vintage Golf hand bag  | eBay
					

I think it’s a bag for carrying golf balls though by the looks of it, it was never used for that - I think my mum thought it was too nice for that! As it’s for golf, it’s a waterproof construction with purpose-made PU backed house check fabric and faux leather side panels to make it suitable for...



					www.ebay.co.uk
				





Sorry about that, does this one work?


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Burberry Burberrys rare vintage Golf hand bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> I think it’s a bag for carrying golf balls though by the looks of it, it was never used for that - I think my mum thought it was too nice for that! As it’s for golf, it’s a waterproof construction with purpose-made PU backed house check fabric and faux leather side panels to make it suitable for...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, does this one work?


No this does not work either 
Cut and paste the photos into here - that will work I think
T


----------



## OohPretty!

terite said:


> No this does not work either
> Cut and paste the photos into here - that will work I think


----------



## OohPretty!

Attached are the pictures, it was listed on eBay UK.


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Attached are the pictures, it was listed on eBay UK.


Well - that is very cool. I agree it does look like a golf ball carrier and I agree - it is too nice for that! I had a few vintage items like this - a flask and a zipped golf ball case. I have seen the big golf club bags too.
I forget the question?
Authentic.
Fun find.
t


----------



## OohPretty!

terite said:


> Well - that is very cool. I agree it does look like a golf ball carrier and I agree - it is too nice for that! I had a few vintage items like this - a flask and a zipped golf ball case. I have seen the big golf club bags too.
> I forget the question?
> Authentic.
> Fun find.
> t
> [/QUOT


----------



## OohPretty!

Thanks for the update! It was stuffed with a London newspaper from June 1984. I wondered if it was a promotional item from a tournament maybe, or used for tennis balls? There are no tags inside but I assume it is from the 80's.


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> Thanks for the update! It was stuffed with a London newspaper from June 1984. I wondered if it was a promotional item from a tournament maybe, or used for tennis balls? There are no tags inside but I assume it is from the 80's.


It is really cool - there WERE golf ball carriers shaped like that - predating some driving ranges MAYBE? You can search vintage golf ball carriers and a few shaped like yours show up. 

I have seen other sports equipment made by Burberry.  I did have a racquet cover at one time too - I think it was for badminton. 
Does anyone else have any vintage Burberry items?
PS: The Burberry in your avatar/ blue haymarket - I have a backpack in grey and luggage in the blue - what is in your photo?
t


----------



## CastorPollux

terite said:


> Vintage wool bag - authentic - almost 20 years old.
> T


Thank you so much!! I really appreciate you sharing your time and knowledge


----------



## thelibby

terite said:


> Post a photo of it lying flat and a close up photo of the blue tag
> T



Here are the requested photos. Thank you!


----------



## OohPretty!

terite said:


> It is really cool - there WERE golf ball carriers shaped like that - predating some driving ranges MAYBE? You can search vintage golf ball carriers and a few shaped like yours show up.
> 
> I have seen other sports equipment made by Burberry.  I did have a racquet cover at one time too - I think it was for badminton.
> Does anyone else have any vintage Burberry items?
> PS: The Burberry in your avatar/ blue haymarket - I have a backpack in grey and luggage in the blue - what is in your photo?
> t


I think it is the bag in this photo. I collected this blue canvas for a while, it is so pretty, but I believe the piping trim is not leather and it chips badly. Is your luggage like the green one in the second photo? I was outbid on this one.


----------



## terite

OohPretty! said:


> I think it is the bag in this photo. I collected this blue canvas for a while, it is so pretty, but I believe the piping trim is not leather and it chips badly. Is your luggage like the green one in the second photo? I was outbid on this one.


I will post a photo of my blue bag - it is bigger than the one in the photo. I don't have anything in the green, but I have a backpack in grey - will post later.
t


----------



## thelibby

thelibby said:


> Here are the requested photos. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5336379
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336382


Hi Terite,

Will these pictures do?


----------



## terite

thelibby said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> Will these pictures do?


Yes, looks good - authentic
t


----------



## thelibby

terite said:


> Yes, looks good - authentic
> t


Ooh thank you! Your time and expertise is much appreciated.


----------



## terite

thelibby said:


> Ooh thank you! Your time and expertise is much appreciated.


You are welcome
t


----------



## MiaKing

Hello again    could I please ask if this seems authentic? Thank you very much in advance 

Item name: burberry cardigan
Sellers name: Brws0260
Link: https://merc.li/Tg6CHUwnb


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Hello again   could I please ask if this seems authentic? Thank you very much in advance
> 
> Item name: burberry cardigan
> Sellers name: Brws0260
> Link: https://merc.li/Tg6CHUwnb
> 
> View attachment 5342195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342201


Looks good to me
t


----------



## nami747

Auction title: burberry trench coat women 6
Item #: 115239082878
Seller: chuhuuan612
link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/115239082878

Hi - Happy Thursday!
I believe this is a discontinued style, so surprise to see it new with tags.  Can I confirm this is authentic?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## terite

nami747 said:


> Auction title: burberry trench coat women 6
> Item #: 115239082878
> Seller: chuhuuan612
> link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/115239082878
> 
> Hi - Happy Thursday!
> I believe this is a discontinued style, so surprise to see it new with tags.  Can I confirm this is authentic?  Thank you in advance.


It is legit. People often call an item NEW - if it sits in the closet for a year, is it still new? Or, old stock, never worn? In this case they bought it and didn't wear it - 
t


----------



## nami747

terite said:


> It is legit. People often call an item NEW - if it sits in the closet for a year, is it still new? Or, old stock, never worn? In this case they bought it and didn't wear it -
> t


Thank you so much!


----------



## terite

nami747 said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## louis_mochi042

Hi Terite!
I’m so happy to have found this thread. I just found this wristlet on a Canadian based consignment site and looking to see if it’s authentic. Looking forward to hearing your feedback! Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

louis_mochi042 said:


> Hi Terite!
> I’m so happy to have found this thread. I just found this wristlet on a Canadian based consignment site and looking to see if it’s authentic. Looking forward to hearing your feedback! Thanks in advance


What is on the other side of that serial number tag? Is the back of the item shown or just the front?
t


----------



## louis_mochi042

terite said:


> What is on the other side of that serial number tag? Is the back of the item shown or just the front?
> t



I believe this here is the back of the wristlet. However, not sure yet what’s on the other side of the tag. I’ve sent the company a message so hopefully they’ll get back to me promptly. I’ll keep you posted!


----------



## terite

louis_mochi042 said:


> I believe this here is the back of the wristlet. However, not sure yet what’s on the other side of the tag. I’ve sent the company a message so hopefully they’ll get back to me promptly. I’ll keep you posted!


Everything looks good so far - I was just expecting it to be made in China - but that is a serial number for Italy.
t


----------



## tblood

Can you tell
Me if this is authentic?


----------



## terite

tblood said:


> Can you tell
> Me if this is authentic?


Send a photo of that zipper pull inside, and the tag inside (front and back).
t


----------



## gospelfred

Hi,

Grateful if you could assist check below Burberry Hampshire Crossbody Clutch Bag.

Many thanks always!


----------



## tblood

terite said:


> Send a photo of that zipper pull inside, and the tag inside (front and back).
> t



View attachment 5354229
View attachment 5354230


----------



## tblood

terite said:


> Send a photo of that zipper pull inside, and the tag inside (front and back).
> t





There is no inside tag


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi,
> 
> Grateful if you could assist check below Burberry Hampshire Crossbody Clutch Bag.
> 
> Many thanks always!
> 
> View attachment 5354179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354182
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354183
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354194


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi,
> 
> Grateful if you could assist check below Burberry Hampshire Crossbody Clutch Bag.
> 
> Many thanks always!
> 
> View attachment 5354179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354182
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354183
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354194


L


gospelfred said:


> Hi,
> 
> Grateful if you could assist check below Burberry Hampshire Crossbody Clutch Bag.
> 
> Many thanks always!
> 
> View attachment 5354179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354182
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354183
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5354194



Send a photo of the embossed snap and a bit of the lining where it shows text. Has it had a rough life?
t


----------



## terite

tblood said:


> View attachment 5354232
> 
> There is no inside tag


There would have been a tag somewhere in there.
Authentic
Vintage
t


----------



## louis_mochi042

terite said:


> Everything looks good so far - I was just expecting it to be made in China - but that is a serial number for Italy.
> t


I’ve finally received a picture of the tag. Made in Italy. How can you tell by the serial number?


----------



## terite

louis_mochi042 said:


> I’ve finally received a picture of the tag. Made in Italy. How can you tell by the serial number?


Everything looks right - IT for Italy
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> L
> 
> 
> Send a photo of the embossed snap and a bit of the lining where it shows text. Has it had a rough life?
> t



Thanks T, please find attached. The Exterior really show signs of mishandling, I am hoping a repair kit can improve the condition. Inside and check looks very good.


----------



## louis_mochi042

terite said:


> Everything looks right - IT for Italy
> t


 Thanks a lot for your help, appreciate it! Xx


----------



## terite

louis_mochi042 said:


> Thanks a lot for your help, appreciate it! Xx


you are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Thanks T, please find attached. The Exterior really show signs of mishandling, I am hoping a repair kit can improve the condition. Inside and check looks very good.


Everything looks good
t


----------



## kelsxl

Hi just received this trench coat from Nordstrom but looked online and the buttons are diff color? Could someone confirm if this is real?

I looked online and the Kensington are all light color buttons, this is my first Burberry piece so I’m not sure.


----------



## terite

kelsxl said:


> Hi just received this trench coat from Nordstrom but looked online and the buttons are diff color? Could someone confirm if this is real?
> 
> I looked online and the Kensington are all light color buttons, this is my first Burberry piece so I’m not sure.
> 
> View attachment 5355753
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355755


Did you buy this from Nordstrom yourself? So, do you have the receipts?
Send photos of the content tags - 
t


----------



## kelsxl

terite said:


> Did you buy this from Nordstrom yourself? So, do you have the receipts?
> Send photos of the content tags -
> t


I bought it from the Nordstrom trunk club, it didn’t come with a tag which is kind of suspicious.


----------



## terite

kelsxl said:


> I bought it from the Nordstrom trunk club, it didn’t come with a tag which is kind of suspicious.


I don't know what that is - a trunk club? I don't see how it could end up there.
As with the neck label and all tags - and you are right, the buttons -- are all wrong.
This coat is fake.
Can you return it?
t


----------



## kelsxl

terite said:


> I don't know what that is - a trunk club? I don't see how it could end up there.
> As with the neck label and all tags - and you are right, the buttons -- are all wrong.
> This coat is fake.
> Can you return it?
> t


Yup I reported it to Nordstrom and they said they will take the return and inform their inventory that it’s a fake… 

guess from now on, I will only buy Burberry at Burberry haha


----------



## gospelfred

Hi,

Please if you could help me check attached Burberry Medley Buckle Crossbody.
It generally looks good to me, but I seem to be worried about the designer code on the small leather and the code on the labels. Mostly they look similar, this one doesn't.

Thanks always!


----------



## terite

kelsxl said:


> Yup I reported it to Nordstrom and they said they will take the return and inform their inventory that it’s a fake…
> 
> guess from now on, I will only buy Burberry at Burberry haha


It will be an easy one for you to prove - just show them the spelling mistakes in the tags.
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please if you could help me check attached Burberry Medley Buckle Crossbody.
> It generally looks good to me, but I seem to be worried about the designer code on the small leather and the code on the labels. Mostly they look similar, this one doesn't.
> 
> Thanks always!
> 
> View attachment 5356909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356910
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356911
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356912
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356914
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356915
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356916
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356927


Why does it say the exterior is poly? Is it not leather?


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> Why does it say the exterior is poly? Is it not leather?



Hi T,

To the best of my knowledge, the exterior is a leather. It feels smooth like coated.

Many thanks for your enormous help.


----------



## JK7

I would like help authenticating this brown Burberry quilted jacket with nova lining. The tag says it is Langford. It is from my mother-in-law and is at least 8 years old (likely older). The tag is still attached. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JK7

I have a Burberry nova poncho I would like to have authenticated. It has a tag at the neck, but no others. It says it is made of 90% merino wool, 10% cashmere. It is at least 8 years old and likely older.


----------



## Marmarides

Hello ladies, could you kindly help authenticate this trenchcoat? xx


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi T,
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, the exterior is a leather. It feels smooth like coated.
> 
> Many thanks for your enormous help.


The shape and details are as they are supposed to be - I am looking online to see if any others are made in China - as I would expect this one to be made in Italy - also the buckle looks so worn - has it seen some hard times?
t


----------



## terite

JK7 said:


> I would like help authenticating this brown Burberry quilted jacket with nova lining. The tag says it is Langford. It is from my mother-in-law and is at least 8 years old (likely older). The tag is still attached. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5358927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358936
> View attachment 5358941


The tags should be blue - not black - are they blue? And there should be another label inside maybe on the pocket - send a photo of that
t


----------



## terite

JK7 said:


> I have a Burberry nova poncho I would like to have authenticated. It has a tag at the neck, but no others. It says it is made of 90% merino wool, 10% cashmere. It is at least 8 years old and likely older.


authentic
t


----------



## terite

Marmarides said:


> Hello ladies, could you kindly help authenticate this trenchcoat? xx


authentic
t


----------



## JK7

terite said:


> The tags should be blue - not black - are they blue? And there should be another label inside maybe on the pocket - send a photo of that
> t


The “Made in England” tag sewn in at the neck is blue. The tag giving washing instructions, sewn in at a side seam, is black. The hang tag that says “Burberry London” on the front and gives the size product number, and other info on the back is black. The tag sewn into the left pocket is white and says “Burberry London, Name, Order”. The right pocket does not have any tags in it. I have attached a pic of a sewn on tag on the lower left side of the lining that says “Burberry London, Made in England”; this tag is blue. (I forgot to include this pic in the original attachments.)
Thanks so much for looking at this. You all are wonderful to do this,


----------



## JK7

terite said:


> authentic
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

JK7 said:


> The “Made in England” tag sewn in at the neck is blue. The tag giving washing instructions, sewn in at a side seam, is black. The hang tag that says “Burberry London” on the front and gives the size product number, and other info on the back is black. The tag sewn into the left pocket is white and says “Burberry London, Name, Order”. The right pocket does not have any tags in it. I have attached a pic of a sewn on tag on the lower left side of the lining that says “Burberry London, Made in England”; this tag is blue. (I forgot to include this pic in the original attachments.)
> Thanks so much for looking at this. You all are wonderful to do this,


I can't see that tag - please post it again.
T


----------



## terite

JK7 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## JK7

The “Made in England” tag sewn in at the neck is blue. The tag giving washing instructions, sewn in at a side seam, is black. The hang tag that says “Burberry London” on the front and gives the size product number, and other info on the back is black. The tag sewn into the left pocket is white and says “Burberry London, Name, Order”. The right pocket does not have any tags in it. I have attached a pic of a sewn on tag on the lower left side of the lining that says “Burberry London, Made in England”; this tag is blue. (I forgot to include this pic in the original attachments.)
Thanks so much for looking at this. You all are wonderful to do this,


terite said:


> I can't see that tag - please post it again.
> T


----------



## terite

JK7 said:


> I would like help authenticating this brown Burberry quilted jacket with nova lining. The tag says it is Langford. It is from my mother-in-law and is at least 8 years old (likely older). The tag is still attached. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5358927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358936
> View attachment 5358941


Well - a bit stumped - I can't remember ever seeing an XXL - the neck and pocket tags look good - the quilting seems to line up - the lining is right and put in correctly - content is right - tag is ok - lozenge is ok.
I actually have one of these - I will go compare it.
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> The shape and details are as they are supposed to be - I am looking online to see if any others are made in China - as I would expect this one to be made in Italy - also the buckle looks so worn - has it seen some hard times?
> t


Thanks T.  Yes it has been used, was thinking of getting the buckle and metals re-sprayed + other cosmetic repairs if it is genuine.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Thanks T.  Yes it has been used, was thinking of getting the buckle and metals re-sprayed + other cosmetic repairs if it is genuine.


Send a clearer closer photo of that Burberry stamp on the inside (on the pink leather), and a photo of one of those embossed metal snaps and a photo of the inside.
Where did it come from?
t


----------



## ize

Authenticate this Burberry Travel Bag please bought it from live selling online, this has no logo, no serial number , no burberry name on zippers. Please help , thanks a bunch.


----------



## Edonis06

Hey everyone could you help me to authenticate this Burberry trench coat. Looks to good to be true. Maybe some of you work for Burberry ? 

It is a Burberry long kensington heritage trench coat.


----------



## terite

ize said:


> Authenticate this Burberry Travel Bag please bought it from live selling online, this has no logo, no serial number , no burberry name on zippers. Please help , thanks a bunch.


Send photos of the inside, the zipper pulls, the end of the leather trim, the bottom of the bag
t


----------



## terite

Edonis06 said:


> Hey everyone could you help me to authenticate this Burberry trench coat. Looks to good to be true. Maybe some of you work for Burberry ?
> 
> It is a Burberry long kensington heritage trench coat.


Send pictures of all the paper tags, the other pages of the fabric tags
t


----------



## ize

terite said:


> Send photos of the inside, the zipper pulls, the end of the leather trim, the bottom of the bag
> t


Thanks so much for the reply. here are the pictures. I really need to authenticate this bag so I can still return. Again thanks for your help Terite.


----------



## Edonis06

terite said:


> Send pictures of all the paper tags, the other pages of the fabric tags
> t


Unfortunately these are the only pictures provided by the seller. The name tag of the coat on the neck is not the police writing than what I have seen elsewhere on the Burberry store ?


----------



## terite

Edonis06 said:


> Unfortunately these are the only pictures provided by the seller. The name tag of the coat on the neck is not the police writing than what I have seen elsewhere on the Burberry store ?


I have never seen one like that before - with only those photos I can't say. I know the neck tag has been expertly faked so I can't go by that. It looks like a mix of styles so far - 
t


----------



## terite

ize said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. here are the pictures. I really need to authenticate this bag so I can still return. Again thanks for your help Terite.



Let me guess - bought it in Japan?
Burberry made under license for the Japanese market - no tags, but made with Burberry materials etc. It will be tough to resell. Looks to be in mint condition.
t


----------



## ize

terite said:


> Let me guess - bought it in Japan?
> Burberry made under license for the Japanese market - no tags, but made with Burberry materials etc. It will be tough to resell. Looks to be in mint condition.
> t


Yes you are correct Terite, it’s from Japan. Is it authentic then even without tag or label?


----------



## terite

ize said:


> Yes you are correct Terite, it’s from Japan. Is it authentic then even without tag or label?


yes it is Burberry made under license in Japan - so not a fake 
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> Send a clearer closer photo of that Burberry stamp on the inside (on the pink leather), and a photo of one of those embossed metal snaps and a photo of the inside.
> Where did it come from?
> t


Thanks T. 
From China. Please find attached.


----------



## Edonis06

terite said:


> I have never seen one like that before - with only those photos I can't say. I know the neck tag has been expertly faked so I can't go by that. It looks like a mix of styles so far -
> t


Thank you  . I hope someone else can contribute or help me. I checked from Google and found another trench coat from an official reselling website/store that had the same tag.


----------



## Edonis06

terite said:


> I have never seen one like that before - with only those photos I can't say. I know the neck tag has been expertly faked so I can't go by that. It looks like a mix of styles so far -
> t



Here from Burberry store I found the neck tag is the same police than the trench coat I am looking at.






						The Mid-length Kensington Trench Coat in Midnight - Men | Burberry® Official
					

A classic trench in English-woven cotton gabardine, complete with Vintage check lining and signature details.




					us.burberry.com
				







Which is not the same neck tag when I look at the same long kensington heritage beige trench coat from here 





						The Long Kensington Heritage Trench Coat in Honey - Men | Burberry® Official
					

Our classic-fit trench coat updated with modern proportions.




					pl.burberry.com


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Thanks T.
> From China. Please find attached.


The only thing wrong is that content tag saying the exterior is vinyl - is it vinyl? with leather trim? I agree that the lining should be cotton. Otherwise - I am stuck because that content tag should accurately describe the bag.
t


----------



## terite

Edonis06 said:


> Here from Burberry store I found the neck tag is the same police than the trench coat I am looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mid-length Kensington Trench Coat in Midnight - Men | Burberry® Official
> 
> 
> A classic trench in English-woven cotton gabardine, complete with Vintage check lining and signature details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.burberry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368316
> 
> 
> Yes, I see what you have found.
> The style of tag that YOU have is NEWER than the first example, and the same age as the second example.
> I see NO red flags with your coat.
> I like to see the paper tags, the back of the collar and the coat lying open - send those photos when you get the item.
> t


----------



## terite

Which is not the same neck tag when I look at the same long kensington heritage beige trench coat from here





						The Long Kensington Heritage Trench Coat in Honey - Men | Burberry® Official
					

Our classic-fit trench coat updated with modern proportions.




					pl.burberry.com
				



[/QUOTE]

Yes, I see what you have found.
The style of tag that YOU have is NEWER than the first example, and the same age as the second example.
I see NO red flags with your coat.
I like to see the paper tags, the back of the collar and the coat lying open - send those photos when you get the item.
t


----------



## ize

terite said:


> yes it is Burberry made under license in Japan - so not a fake
> t


Thank You Terite for your help.


----------



## sav

Hi all - first time (used) Burberry buyer and looking for some help authenticating this coat. It seems pretty real to me, but I haven't been able to find any similar looking coats searching online (in particular, the collar seems a little unusual) which has me worried. Thanks so much!


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> The only thing wrong is that content tag saying the exterior is vinyl - is it vinyl? with leather trim? I agree that the lining should be cotton. Otherwise - I am stuck because that content tag should accurately describe the bag.
> t


Thanks T, 
I know what to do; even though the price is very good, I don't want any element of confusion. You have been really helpful, God bless.


----------



## Edonis06

terite said:


> Which is not the same neck tag when I look at the same long kensington heritage beige trench coat from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Long Kensington Heritage Trench Coat in Honey - Men | Burberry® Official
> 
> 
> Our classic-fit trench coat updated with modern proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pl.burberry.com



Yes, I see what you have found.
The style of tag that YOU have is NEWER than the first example, and the same age as the second example.
I see NO red flags with your coat.
I like to see the paper tags, the back of the collar and the coat lying open - send those photos when you get the item.
t
[/QUOTE]

Thank you Terite ! 

Yes I have checked myself from Burberry and other online store and these  labels/ patch or logo seem to be new ones. I spoke with someone who bought the same coat one year ago and he was older patch.

The seller bought the trench 2 months ago before he looked for selling it.

Nevertheless it is true the price at first gave me some doubts. Seller initially sold it for 500€ and then made for me a huge offer 350€ and of course I accept it. I believe it was my best luck of the year ! Buying a coat that cost initially 1850€. Unbelievable... I still don't understand how that possible someone sell a new Burberry trench coat for such a low price


----------



## kam_inlina

Hello,
I found a Burberry jacket in the thrift store and it looked pretty substantial. I really have very little knowledge about authentic Burberry products so I was wondering if you could please help authenticating this jacket. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## kam_inlina

kam_inlina said:


> Hello,
> I found a Burberry jacket in the thrift store and it looked pretty substantial. I really have very little knowledge about authentic Burberry products so I was wondering if you could please help authenticating this jacket.
> Thank you in advance!


Attaching few more pictures
Thanks


----------



## terite

ize said:


> Thank You Terite for your help.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

Edonis06 said:


> Yes, I see what you have found.
> The style of tag that YOU have is NEWER than the first example, and the same age as the second example.
> I see NO red flags with your coat.
> I like to see the paper tags, the back of the collar and the coat lying open - send those photos when you get the item.
> t



Thank you Terite !

Yes I have checked myself from Burberry and other online store and these  labels/ patch or logo seem to be new ones. I spoke with someone who bought the same coat one year ago and he was older patch.

The seller bought the trench 2 months ago before he looked for selling it.

Nevertheless it is true the price at first gave me some doubts. Seller initially sold it for 500€ and then made for me a huge offer 350€ and of course I accept it. I believe it was my best luck of the year ! Buying a coat that cost initially 1850€. Unbelievable... I still don't understand how that possible someone sell a new Burberry trench coat for such a low price 
[/QUOTE]
There are always deals to be had!
Send the other photos once you get the item.
t


----------



## terite

kam_inlina said:


> Attaching few more pictures
> Thanks


authentic
t


----------



## kam_inlina

terite said:


> authentic
> t


Thank you so much for your quick reply!


----------



## terite

kam_inlina said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Edonis06

Yes, I see what you have found.
The style of tag that YOU have is NEWER than the first example, and the same age as the second example.
I see NO red flags with your coat.
I like to see the paper tags, the back of the collar and the coat lying open - send those photos when you get the item.
t
[/QUOTE]
Hey Terite! hey everyone ! So as requesting I am sharing more pictures from the trench coat that I have just received today.  The coat itself is amazing and very beautiful. No default or stain or anything wrong. It suit me perfectly and it also suit nicely from my shoulder. Love it and can't wait to wear it 

Thanks for your help and advice

So here more pictures and also the back side from one previous  label/tag


----------



## terite

Edonis06 said:


> Yes, I see what you have found.
> The style of tag that YOU have is NEWER than the first example, and the same age as the second example.
> I see NO red flags with your coat.
> I like to see the paper tags, the back of the collar and the coat lying open - send those photos when you get the item.
> t


Hey Terite! hey everyone ! So as requesting I am sharing more pictures from the trench coat that I have just received today.  The coat itself is amazing and very beautiful. No default or stain or anything wrong. It suit me perfectly and it also suit nicely from my shoulder. Love it and can't wait to wear it 

Thanks for your help and advice

So here more pictures and also the back side from one previous  label/tag



[/QUOTE]

Neck looks perfect.
I like to see the paper tags and the coat lying open - send those photos when you get the item.
t


----------



## terite

kam_inlina said:


> Attaching few more pictures
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5370732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370736


Nice find
t


----------



## Edonis06

terite said:


> Hey Terite! hey everyone ! So as requesting I am sharing more pictures from the trench coat that I have just received today.  The coat itself is amazing and very beautiful. No default or stain or anything wrong. It suit me perfectly and it also suit nicely from my shoulder. Love it and can't wait to wear it
> 
> Thanks for your help and advice
> 
> So here more pictures and also the back side from one previous  label/tag



Neck looks perfect.
I like to see the paper tags and the coat lying open - send those photos when you get the item.
t
[/QUOTE]

But I have already send you those pictures from tag qnd label already ? 

But here more pictures ... as you request


----------



## terite

Edonis06 said:


> Neck looks perfect.
> I like to see the paper tags and the coat lying open - send those photos when you get the item.
> t



But I have already send you those pictures from tag qnd label already ?

But here more pictures ... as you request

View attachment 5374149
View attachment 5374150
View attachment 5374151
View attachment 5374152
View attachment 5374153
View attachment 5374154
View attachment 5374155
View attachment 5374156
View attachment 5374157
View attachment 5374158

Perfect
Lovely
Authentic
t


----------



## nikki93

Hi everyone. I bought this bag while thrifting (still within the return period window) and would appreciate any input as to its authenticity. I'm leaning towards fake as I haven't seen any similar bags with the fully black bottom/metal rider on the front, but the hardware is weighty and the engravings/logo on leather tag look good so I am conflicted. Thoughts?


----------



## terite

nikki93 said:


> Hi everyone. I bought this bag while thrifting (still within the return period window) and would appreciate any input as to its authenticity. I'm leaning towards fake as I haven't seen any similar bags with the fully black bottom/metal rider on the front, but the hardware is weighty and the engravings/logo on leather tag look good so I am conflicted. Thoughts?


It is a fake one - I agree - you should return it.
t
PS: note that you have "Burberry London" tag, "Burberrys" zip, "Burberry" handle - just in case they question you. Lots of other problems too of course.


----------



## nikki93

terite said:


> It is a fake one - I agree - you should return it.
> t
> PS: note that you have "Burberry London" tag, "Burberrys" zip, "Burberry" handle - just in case they question you. Lots of other problems too of course.


Thank you so much for the confirmation!!


----------



## terite

nikki93 said:


> Thank you so much for the confirmation!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## caraa12

Hello!
I found some burberry items at a thrift store,but I can’t confirm them because they are quite old. Could you help? 
The trench especially has some loose threads either old vintage or fake, and the blue one has a weird pocket and a tag underneath another tag.
Thank you for looking at it!!


----------



## caraa12

caraa12 said:


> Hello!
> I found some burberry items at a thrift store,but I can’t confirm them because they are quite old. Could you help?
> The trench especially has some loose threads either old vintage or fake, and the blue one has a weird pocket and a tag underneath another tag.
> Thank you for looking at it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375016
> View attachment 5375017
> View attachment 5375018
> View attachment 5375019
> View attachment 5375020
> View attachment 5375021
> View attachment 5375022
> View attachment 5375023
> View attachment 5375016
> View attachment 5375017
> View attachment 5375018
> View attachment 5375019
> View attachment 5375020
> View attachment 5375021
> View attachment 5375022
> View attachment 5375023
> View attachment 5375030
> View attachment 5375031
> View attachment 5375032
> View attachment 5375033


I’m sorry some photos seem to have uploaded twice double! And I forgot this photo of the logo on the left pocket and the zippers from the pocket.


----------



## terite

caraa12 said:


> Hello!
> I found some burberry items at a thrift store,but I can’t confirm them because they are quite old. Could you help?
> The trench especially has some loose threads either old vintage or fake, and the blue one has a weird pocket and a tag underneath another tag.
> Thank you for looking at it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375016
> View attachment 5375017
> View attachment 5375018
> View attachment 5375019
> View attachment 5375020
> View attachment 5375021
> View attachment 5375022
> View attachment 5375023
> View attachment 5375016
> View attachment 5375017
> View attachment 5375018
> View attachment 5375019
> View attachment 5375020
> View attachment 5375021
> View attachment 5375022
> View attachment 5375023
> View attachment 5375030
> View attachment 5375031
> View attachment 5375032
> View attachment 5375033


Yes - genuine - Spanish franchise. Vintage
t


----------



## Gem3127

Hi everyone! 
I wondered if anyone could help me to tell me if this bag is real or not. I've looked on Google and can't find it anywhere so I feel it may be a fake but want to be 100% sure. Any help you can give me I will really appreciate. Thank you


----------



## terite

Gem3127 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I wondered if anyone could help me to tell me if this bag is real or not. I've looked on Google and can't find it anywhere so I feel it may be a fake but want to be 100% sure. Any help you can give me I will really appreciate. Thank you


genuine
why did you think it was fake?
vintage nova check


----------



## Gem3127

terite said:


> genuine
> why did you think it was fake?
> vintage nova check


Hi, thank you so much for your reply!
Just because I tried to find one similar online to compare but I cannot find one anywhere! I've looked everywhere


----------



## terite

Gem3127 said:


> Hi, thank you so much for your reply!
> Just because I tried to find one similar online to compare but I cannot find one anywhere! I've looked everywhere


It is about 20 years old - I have one downstairs - 
t


----------



## Gem3127

terite said:


> It is about 20 years old - I have one downstairs -
> t


Oh wow! Any idea how much its worth? I was looking to get rid of it. I don't think it's ever been used, still looks brand new


----------



## terite

Gem3127 said:


> Oh wow! Any idea how much its worth? I was looking to get rid of it. I don't think it's ever been used, still looks brand new


Looks brand new with original tags.
We don't do the value here - all different countries - different dollars etc.
t


----------



## Gem3127

terite said:


> Looks brand new with original tags.
> We don't do the value here - all different countries - different dollars etc.
> t


Thank you so much for your help, really glad I found this site!


----------



## terite

Gem3127 said:


> Thank you so much for your help, really glad I found this site!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## jaskg144

Hi all,

name: Burberry Gold Lambskin Jacket

I bought this beautiful Burberry lambskin gold jacket and just wanted to check it’s authenticity.

thank you!


----------



## jaskg144

Sorry to double post, I also bought this one and wanted to check that it was authentic. I had not seen a care tag like this on any of my Burberry coats.

Also, the belt loops appear to have been ripped off as there is stitching where they once were.

Thank you so much!!

Name: Burberry Prorsum Black Brocade Embossed Paisley Trench Coat Jacket Size Uk 10
Item no.: 154900471115
Seller: jhines50
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154900471115


----------



## terite

jasmynh1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> name: Burberry Gold Lambskin Jacket
> 
> I bought this beautiful Burberry lambskin gold jacket and just wanted to check it’s authenticity.
> 
> thank you!
> View attachment 5378109


authentic
t


----------



## terite

jasmynh1 said:


> Sorry to double post, I also bought this one and wanted to check that it was authentic. I had not seen a care tag like this on any of my Burberry coats.
> 
> Also, the belt loops appear to have been ripped off as there is stitching where they once were.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Name: Burberry Prorsum Black Brocade Embossed Paisley Trench Coat Jacket Size Uk 10
> Item no.: 154900471115
> Seller: jhines50
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154900471115
> 
> View attachment 5378129
> View attachment 5378130
> View attachment 5378131
> View attachment 5378132
> View attachment 5378135
> View attachment 5378136
> View attachment 5378137
> View attachment 5378138


Gorgeous
t


----------



## jaskg144

terite said:


> authentic
> t





terite said:


> Gorgeous
> t



Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

jasmynh1 said:


> Thank you so much!!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## jaskg144

Name: 
*Burberry ladies coat size 10. 3/4 length & 3/4 sleeve*
Item no.: 265639487095
Seller: kb30wchob
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265639487095

Hi, hoping this will be enough to authenticate this as I just won it for a great price. 

Thank you!


----------



## jaskg144

jasmynh1 said:


> Name:
> *Burberry ladies coat size 10. 3/4 length & 3/4 sleeve*
> Item no.: 265639487095
> Seller: kb30wchob
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265639487095
> 
> Hi, hoping this will be enough to authenticate this as I just won it for a great price.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5379289
> View attachment 5379290
> View attachment 5379291
> View attachment 5379292
> View attachment 5379293



Further pictures from the seller


----------



## terite

jasmynh1 said:


> Further pictures from the seller
> 
> View attachment 5379758
> View attachment 5379759
> View attachment 5379760


authentic
t


----------



## jaskg144

terite said:


> authentic
> t



thank you very much!


----------



## terite

jasmynh1 said:


> thank you very much!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Debbie1983

Hi everyone, 
I wonder if anyone know how to clean a jelly burberry prorsum
Any tips.
Thank you


----------



## terite

Debbie1983 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I wonder if anyone know how to clean a jelly burberry prorsum
> Any tips.
> Thank you


Oh - I see what you mean - has the plastic yellowed? It doesn't look dirty - just aging?
t


----------



## Debbie1983

Please help me authenticate & any idea how to clean...
Thqnk you


----------



## Debbie1983

terite said:


> Oh - I see what you mean - has the plastic yellowed? It doesn't look dirty - just aging?
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

Debbie1983 said:


> Please help me authenticate & any idea how to clean...
> Thqnk you


Send photos of all pages of the content tag, the burberry tag and the zipper.
t


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this bag found at a Habitat store looked at please









Thank you so much


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> May I have this bag found at a Habitat store looked at please
> View attachment 5384728
> 
> View attachment 5384734
> View attachment 5384741
> View attachment 5384742
> View attachment 5384743
> View attachment 5384745
> View attachment 5384746
> 
> Thank you so much


----------



## Narnanz

Also if you are able to the long length Cardy.
Hoping to help out my local Habitat store 






Thank you...hope you can help.
You are appreciated


----------



## terite

Narnanz said:


> May I have this bag found at a Habitat store looked at please
> View attachment 5384728
> 
> View attachment 5384734
> View attachment 5384741
> View attachment 5384742
> View attachment 5384743
> View attachment 5384745
> View attachment 5384746
> 
> Thank you so much


genuine
t


----------



## terite

Narnanz said:


> Also if you are able to the long length Cardy.
> Hoping to help out my local Habitat store
> View attachment 5384753
> View attachment 5384754
> View attachment 5384756
> View attachment 5384757
> View attachment 5384758
> 
> Thank you...hope you can help.
> You are appreciated


Is there another page on the content tag? Is the tag sewn on all the way? 
t


----------



## Narnanz

terite said:


> genuine
> t


Thank you so much


----------



## Narnanz

terite said:


> Is there another page on the content tag? Is the tag sewn on all the way?
> t


I will contact the store manager and get a clearer photo.
Thank you


----------



## terite

Narnanz said:


> Thank you so much


You are welcome.
t


----------



## hkalisch

Hi there. I’m new here but been following for a while. I found a Burberry kids jacket at the opp shop recently and wondering if it’s authentic and how I can find any further information on it. It’s a Children Worldwide Fashion one so I understand these can be a bit different? It’s sort of a vinyl material with brushed cotton inner. Any further info would be so helpful. I’ve attached pictures, I hope these will be ok  thanks!


----------



## gitaindayani

Hi everyone, new member here. Can anyone help me authenticate this tote? My mother-in-law is sure she bought this bag pre 2000s and is wanting to sell it. I'm 80% sure it's fake but need further confirmation . TIA.


----------



## terite

hkalisch said:


> Hi there. I’m new here but been following for a while. I found a Burberry kids jacket at the opp shop recently and wondering if it’s authentic and how I can find any further information on it. It’s a Children Worldwide Fashion one so I understand these can be a bit different? It’s sort of a vinyl material with brushed cotton inner. Any further info would be so helpful. I’ve attached pictures, I hope these will be ok  thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5385520
> View attachment 5385513
> View attachment 5385513
> View attachment 5385514
> View attachment 5385515
> View attachment 5385516
> View attachment 5385517
> View attachment 5385518
> View attachment 5385519
> View attachment 5385520


Looks good
t


----------



## terite

gitaindayani said:


> Hi everyone, new member here. Can anyone help me authenticate this tote? My mother-in-law is sure she bought this bag pre 2000s and is wanting to sell it. I'm 80% sure it's fake but need further confirmation . TIA.


It is a fake one.
And it would have been faked about 2010 or later.
t


----------



## gitaindayani

terite said:


> It is a fake one.
> And it would have been faked about 2010 or later.
> t


Thank you so much. Just as I suspected. Now the hard part is just telling my MIL.


----------



## terite

gitaindayani said:


> Thank you so much. Just as I suspected. Now the hard part is just telling my MIL.


You are welcome.
Proceed with caution!


----------



## hkalisch

terite said:


> Looks good
> t


Thanks a lot. My daughter loves it. Do you by any chance know where I could go to find out further info like how old it is?


----------



## terite

hkalisch said:


> Thanks a lot. My daughter loves it. Do you by any chance know where I could go to find out further info like how old it is?


You are welcome.
A guess is about ten years old - mot certain
t


----------



## gospelfred

Hi T,

Grateful if you could help check below Burberry Small Backpack; Made in Italy with code ITNATLEA44SCA.
Thanks always!


----------



## CupOfJava

Hello!  New to the site and looking for some help authenticating a sweater I recently picked up.  Got it from a thrift store so fully expecting/fine with it being fake but thought I should check.  Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Grateful if you could help check below Burberry Small Backpack; Made in Italy with code ITNATLEA44SCA.
> Thanks always!


Looks good.
REMINDER - people are welcome to send photos of items they actually receive - I just remembered a few years ago there was a controversy about a bag we authenticated, and then a complaint that it was deemed a fake. Turned out she received a totally different bag than the one she posted. It was a backpack with very OBVIOUS fake tags.
She blamed me - two totally different bags and a total scam by the seller.
t


----------



## terite

CupOfJava said:


> Hello!  New to the site and looking for some help authenticating a sweater I recently picked up.  Got it from a thrift store so fully expecting/fine with it being fake but thought I should check.  Thanks in advance
> View attachment 5387589
> View attachment 5387591
> View attachment 5387587
> 
> View attachment 5387590
> View attachment 5387588
> View attachment 5387592


Authentic Burberry Prorsum - nice find.
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> Looks good.
> REMINDER - people are welcome to send photos of items they actually receive - I just remembered a few years ago there was a controversy about a bag we authenticated, and then a complaint that it was deemed a fake. Turned out she received a totally different bag than the one she posted. It was a backpack with very OBVIOUS fake tags.
> She blamed me - two totally different bags and a total scam by the seller.
> t


Thanks for your help and the advice. Really appreciate!


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Thanks for your help and the advice. Really appreciate!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## Bettyboop92665

IM STUMPED WITH THIS  PURSE BECAUSE THE LABEL SAYS MADE IN CHINA AND I BOUGHT IT AS AUTHENTIC AND WITH PAPER SHOWING IT IS AUTHENTIC BUT THE MADE IN CHINA TAG DOES NOT LOOK LIKE OTHRER TAGS, CAN YOU HELP ME CONFIRM ITS AUTHENTICITY?


----------



## terite

Bettyboop92665 said:


> IM STUMPED WITH THIS  PURSE BECAUSE THE LABEL SAYS MADE IN CHINA AND I BOUGHT IT AS AUTHENTIC AND WITH PAPER SHOWING IT IS AUTHENTIC BUT THE MADE IN CHINA TAG DOES NOT LOOK LIKE OTHRER TAGS, CAN YOU HELP ME CONFIRM ITS AUTHENTICITY?


It is authentic.
Lots of bags were Made in China - almost all of these supernova check coated canvas bags I would expect came from China.
t


----------



## Bettyboop92665

So the simple Made in China tag , that does not look like other tags, should worry me?


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Also if you are able to the long length Cardy.
> Hoping to help out my local Habitat store
> View attachment 5384753
> View attachment 5384754
> View attachment 5384756
> View attachment 5384757
> View attachment 5384758
> 
> Thank you...hope you can help.
> You are appreciated


I finally got back to view the Cardy again...this is all that's there. Looks like something was cut off.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hope this helps
Thank you


----------



## leeann83

Hi, I bought this navy Burberry Sandringham from eBay. Everything looks good except some minor concerns
1. The buckle is a bit suss. Are they suppose to be made from leather and steel?
2. The collar threading a bit loose
I contacted the seller and she showed me a receipt. can you please help authenticate? The buckle really concern me


----------



## pbravo_89

Can anyone tell me if it's real or fake?
tnx


----------



## terite

Bettyboop92665 said:


> So the simple Made in China tag , that does not look like other tags, should worry me?


No it should not worry you - that is the correct tag for this bag.
t


----------



## terite

Narnanz said:


> I finally got back to view the Cardy again...this is all that's there. Looks like something was cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389857
> View attachment 5389858
> 
> Hope this helps
> Thank you


Looks good - genuine.
t


----------



## terite

leeann83 said:


> Hi, I bought this navy Burberry Sandringham from eBay. Everything looks good except some minor concerns
> 1. The buckle is a bit suss. Are they suppose to be made from leather and steel?
> 2. The collar threading a bit loose
> I contacted the seller and she showed me a receipt. can you please help authenticate? The buckle really concern me
> 
> View attachment 5390044
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390045
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390048
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390049
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390051
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390052
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390055


It is genuine. Buckle looks correct also.
t


----------



## terite

pbravo_89 said:


> Can anyone tell me if it's real or fake?
> tnx


I would need to see the neck tag and the content tags, and the coat lying open.
t


----------



## Narnanz

terite said:


> Looks good - genuine.
> t


Thank you.


----------



## terite

Narnanz said:


> Thank you.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## yasminmichelle

Hi everyone! Could someone help me find out if this Burberry tote bag is authentic? It belonged to my mother in law who we unfortunatley lost recently and I'm unsure if it's of any value. Thank you in advance!


----------



## yasminmichelle

Update to add that unfortunatley all I have is the bag and no further information on name or anything. Thank you in advance!


----------



## terite

yasminmichelle said:


> Hi everyone! Could someone help me find out if this Burberry tote bag is authentic? It belonged to my mother in law who we unfortunatley lost recently and I'm unsure if it's of any value. Thank you in advance!


Sorry for your loss. Bothe of these bags are fake.
t


----------



## Marmarides

Hello, could you kindly help me with this coat? Do you think it's authentic? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Rebecca519

Hello, I recently bought this Burberry scarf from eBay. I’m having trouble telling if it is authentic or not. I’ve done lots of googling but I can’t decide! The tag looks okay to me but something just feels off.. can anyone help? Thank you!! There is no other tag other than what is included in the photo.


----------



## terite

Marmarides said:


> Hello, could you kindly help me with this coat? Do you think it's authentic? Thanks so much in advance


This looks wrong to me
t


----------



## terite

Rebecca519 said:


> Hello, I recently bought this Burberry scarf from eBay. I’m having trouble telling if it is authentic or not. I’ve done lots of googling but I can’t decide! The tag looks okay to me but something just feels off.. can anyone help? Thank you!! There is no other tag other than what is included in the photo.


This scarf is genuine - considered vintage 
t


----------



## Marmarides

terite said:


> This looks wrong to me
> t



Oh wow, really? So it's definitely fake?
Thank you! I bought from Vestiaire and it went through their quality control. Now I'll have to see if I can return.


----------



## Rebecca519

terite said:


> This scarf is genuine - considered vintage
> t


Oh wow, thank you! The label is sewn on slightly wonky which had me wondering but perhaps it’s due to the age. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## terite

Marmarides said:


> Oh wow, really? So it's definitely fake?
> Thank you! I bought from Vestiaire and it went through their quality control. Now I'll have to see if I can return.


The tags and labels look wrong to me - where is the collar mentioned? Don't like the look of the lettering or that size tag either.
t


----------



## terite

Rebecca519 said:


> Oh wow, thank you! The label is sewn on slightly wonky which had me wondering but perhaps it’s due to the age. Thank you so much for your help!


Yes, just a scarf getting older - might be 15 years old.
t


----------



## gospelfred

Hi T,

I pray all is well. Grateful if you could help check this Rucksack Backpack.

I am very concerned about the inside stamp with label "Hand Painted" as I have not seen that before, and also the drawstring coating seems to have easily peeled off.

Thanks always.


----------



## Marmarides

terite said:


> The tags and labels look wrong to me - where is the collar mentioned? Don't like the look of the lettering or that size tag either.
> t



Today i got the coat in my hands and you are 100% right, it is definitely fake. It stinks horribly and the quality is off.
Thank you again, you are such a big help


----------



## gospelfred

Hello T,

Please if you could kindly help check this Men's Clutch.

Many thanks.


----------



## Jadex-37

Hello

Can you please authenticate this shirt?


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi T,
> 
> I pray all is well. Grateful if you could help check this Rucksack Backpack.
> 
> I am very concerned about the inside stamp with label "Hand Painted" as I have not seen that before, and also the drawstring coating seems to have easily peeled off.
> 
> Thanks always.


I don't like the lining - and I don't like the tags. I would return that
t


----------



## terite

Marmarides said:


> Today i got the coat in my hands and you are 100% right, it is definitely fake. It stinks horribly and the quality is off.
> Thank you again, you are such a big help


You are welcome.
You are right - smell is important - and how things FEEL - 
t


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hello T,
> 
> Please if you could kindly help check this Men's Clutch.
> 
> Many thanks.


No - not right. Fake
Hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Jadex-37 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you please authenticate this shirt?
> 
> View attachment 5395179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395180
> View attachment 5395181
> View attachment 5395182
> View attachment 5395183
> View attachment 5395184


Need a closer shot of the tags - can't read those
t


----------



## gospelfred

terite said:


> No - not right. Fake
> Hope you can return it.
> t


Yes, I would send it back... I was not comfortable either.

Many thanks T.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Yes, I would send it back... I was not comfortable either.
> 
> Many thanks T.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## MiaKing

Good Morning! So I bought this trench coat in a hurry because I'm moving overseas in 2 weeks and I wanted to make sure it will arrive on time and eventually I'll still have time to return it if it doesn't fit or it's not authentic. These are the only original pictures. I'll update more when receive it. I just wonder why the liner is made in china. The fabric tags were not posted in the listing so I can't say anything about it. Any input would be greatly appreciated    thank you!

Item Name: Burberry Reymoore
Item Number: 274657742106
Seller ID: alicja
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2746577421...=2349624&ssuid=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Good Morning! So I bought this trench coat in a hurry because I'm moving overseas in 2 weeks and I wanted to make sure it will arrive on time and eventually I'll still have time to return it if it doesn't fit or it's not authentic. These are the only original pictures. I'll update more when receive it. I just wonder why the liner is made in china. The fabric tags were not posted in the listing so I can't say anything about it. Any input would be greatly appreciated    thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Reymoore
> Item Number: 274657742106
> Seller ID: alicja
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2746577421...=2349624&ssuid=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> View attachment 5397288
> 
> View attachment 5397289
> 
> View attachment 5397290
> 
> View attachment 5397291
> 
> View attachment 5397292
> 
> View attachment 5397293


Lots of Burberry items are made in China
The tag that you show looks good 
Send more photos when you get the coat
t


----------



## MiaKing

terite said:


> Lots of Burberry items are made in China
> The tag that you show looks good
> Send more photos when you get the coat
> t



Thank you very much @terite  I should have it tomorrow and I'll post some more photos, but this give me hope . Is it possible that the warmer will be made in china while the coat itself somewhere else?


----------



## alisonzk

Hi everyone!  

I saw this Burberry Northfield bag on a reputable place (second-hand shop), so I asked them to send me pictures of it before purchasing it and they gladly did. But... I'm having serious doubts... they claim everything is authentic and all that... but my red flag is the stitching on the sides... is very strange that it has a contrasting color instead of being cream colored... But what do I know!

Could you, please, help me authenticate this? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Thank you very much @terite  I should have it tomorrow and I'll post some more photos, but this give me hope . Is it possible that the warmer will be made in china while the coat itself somewhere else?


I don't think so - but it is not unusual for the items to be made in China for that era.
t


----------



## terite

alisonzk said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I saw this Burberry Northfield bag on a reputable place (second-hand shop), so I asked them to send me pictures of it before purchasing it and they gladly did. But... I'm having serious doubts... they claim everything is authentic and all that... but my red flag is the stitching on the sides... is very strange that it has a contrasting color instead of being cream colored... But what do I know!
> 
> Could you, please, help me authenticate this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5398621
> View attachment 5398622
> View attachment 5398623
> View attachment 5398624
> View attachment 5398625
> View attachment 5398626
> View attachment 5398627
> View attachment 5398628
> View attachment 5398629
> View attachment 5398631


I always like to see the tags - but the stitching is fine - no red flags for me 
t


----------



## MiaKing

Alright, so here is a couple more pictures. From my observations, this trench coat has a little different texture of cotton than my previous Kensington that I already sold because it was too big. Kensington had a little more shine to it? If that makes sense. Plus one thing I'm wondering is, this black one is Burberry Reymoore. I have seen a lot of them online but they were Burberry brit Reymoore. This one is Burberry Reymoore. Why is that? I always thought Burberry was a higher end, and brit was lower. Any insight? Thank you very much @terite


----------



## MiaKing




----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> Alright, so here is a couple more pictures. From my observations, this trench coat has a little different texture of cotton than my previous Kensington that I already sold because it was too big. Kensington had a little more shine to it? If that makes sense. Plus one thing I'm wondering is, this black one is Burberry Reymoore. I have seen a lot of them online but they were Burberry brit Reymoore. This one is Burberry Reymoore. Why is that? I always thought Burberry was a higher end, and brit was lower. Any insight? Thank you very much @terite
> 
> View attachment 5398909
> View attachment 5398898
> View attachment 5398899
> View attachment 5398900
> View attachment 5398901
> View attachment 5398902
> View attachment 5398903
> View attachment 5398904
> View attachment 5398905
> View attachment 5398906
> View attachment 5398907
> View attachment 5398908
> View attachment 5398909


Not sure I understand the question
The above photos are of a genuine item
Burberry Brit was the lower end - now discontinued
t


----------



## MiaKing

I just thought that model reymoore was only burberry brit. But this one is burberry reymoore, not brit


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> I just thought that model reymoore was only burberry brit. But this one is burberry reymoore, not brit


Ok - I don't know how the naming of items work - Brit has been discontinued - I think Burberry figured out that they had quality control issues. Then I think production of the trench was returned to the UK/Italy - maybe I am misinformed, but I think that is true.


----------



## MiaKing

I understand now.  Thank you very much @terite, what could we do without you   I really liked my previous Kensington, and now I'll look for longer trench in lighter color. This one will make a good everyday trench/jacket


----------



## alisonzk

terite said:


> I always like to see the tags - but the stitching is fine - no red flags for me
> t



Thank you so much @terite


----------



## terite

MiaKing said:


> I understand now.  Thank you very much @terite, what could we do without you   I really liked my previous Kensington, and now I'll look for longer trench in lighter color. This one will make a good everyday trench/jacket


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

alisonzk said:


> Thank you so much @terite


You are welcome.t


----------



## fromcalgary

Hi, purchased a men’s Burberry Kensington in midnight navy. I’ve never seen the neck tag look so plain (thought it’s supposed to have the crown/logo). Also does not say Kensington. Everything else looks really well made


----------



## fromcalgary

fromcalgary said:


> Hi, purchased a men’s Burberry Kensington in midnight navy. I’ve never seen the neck tag look so plain (thought it’s supposed to have the crown/logo). Also does not say Kensington. Everything else looks really well made


----------



## terite

fromcalgary said:


> Hi, purchased a men’s Burberry Kensington in midnight navy. I’ve never seen the neck tag look so plain (thought it’s supposed to have the crown/logo). Also does not say Kensington. Everything else looks really well made


Not sure about the paper tag that says Italy - what is the serial number? Oh never mind - I see it - GB. So far the sewn on tags look correct.
t


----------



## terite

Might not be a Kensington - there is no tag indicating Kensington. Labels all look good - might have an incorrect paper tag.
t


----------



## fromcalgary

terite said:


> Might not be a Kensington - there is no tag indicating Kensington. Labels all look good - might have an incorrect paper tag.
> t


One thing to note this was a Kensington “mid length”, but it is shorter and hit my mid thighs. I suspect it’s a Kensington “short” from when they still made it. The retailer acknowledged it is a different batch


----------



## fromcalgary

terite said:


> Might not be a Kensington - there is no tag indicating Kensington. Labels all look good - might have an incorrect paper tag.
> t


Oh sorry just saw this message. Any ideas what this coat could be? Tbh I don’t mind it - it fits well. I just don’t want to Kensington price for non Kensington


----------



## TANCN

I bought a dress at a vantage. I searched a lot and couldn't find the same label as this one. Is this one fake? If possible, could you tell me more about this dress?I would like to know more about Burberry. (What is the meaning of the yellow one B&K?)


----------



## terite

fromcalgary said:


> Oh sorry just saw this message. Any ideas what this coat could be? Tbh I don’t mind it - it fits well. I just don’t want to Kensington price for non Kensington





fromcalgary said:


> Oh sorry just saw this message. Any ideas what this coat could be? Tbh I don’t mind it - it fits well. I just don’t want to Kensington price for non Kensington


I don't know the different coats - the paper tag does not match the coat you have - it is a newer tag than the coat - tag also says Italy and your coat is England - tag says Kensington but your coat is not labelled as a Kensington. 
How is a Kensington identified?
t


----------



## terite

TANCN said:


> I bought a dress at a vantage. I searched a lot and couldn't find the same label as this one. Is this one fake? If possible, could you tell me more about this dress?I would like to know more about Burberry. (What is the meaning of the yellow one B&K?)
> View attachment 5399832
> 
> View attachment 5399833
> 
> View attachment 5399834
> 
> View attachment 5399835


Are you showing a coat and a liner? This looks like a vintage coat. It has sewn on initials of the original owner.
Send a photo of the inside of the coat, the whole coat, buttons.
Any other tags on the inside/ or pockets, and content tags? Does the liner button or zip in?
t
So far, tags and lining look correct.


----------



## robert.E.Black

Hi, i want to buy a new coat and saw this one online. To me it looks fine but i can't tell if it's real. Mostly because of the "Made in Turkey" tag. Does anyone know if it's an authentic coat. The seller said he bought it in italy in 2010 and never wore it. Thanks in advance. R


----------



## terite

robert.E.Black said:


> Hi, i want to buy a new coat and saw this one online. To me it looks fine but i can't tell if it's real. Mostly because of the "Made in Turkey" tag. Does anyone know if it's an authentic coat. The seller said he bought it in italy in 2010 and never wore it. Thanks in advance. R


Need to see all four pages of the content tag and a closer view of the button bag - do those buttons match?
t


----------



## yasminn_n

Item Name: Vintage BURBERRYS Womens Trench Coat w Removable Wool Lining Insert Size 8 Long
Item Number: 203926215163
Seller ID: witrading
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2039262...GHNAcK5S5-&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Hi everyone, thanks in advance for authenticating this vintage trench. Looking to purchase but have some concerns over the quality and stiching of the labels. Would really appreciate to hear your feedback and thoughts!

Cheers!


----------



## terite

yasminn_n said:


> Item Name: Vintage BURBERRYS Womens Trench Coat w Removable Wool Lining Insert Size 8 Long
> Item Number: 203926215163
> Seller ID: witrading
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2039262...GHNAcK5S5-&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> Hi everyone, thanks in advance for authenticating this vintage trench. Looking to purchase but have some concerns over the quality and stiching of the labels. Would really appreciate to hear your feedback and thoughts!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406167
> View attachment 5406169
> View attachment 5406170
> View attachment 5406171
> View attachment 5406172


Authentic
t


----------



## Deedee 1

Hi everybody. I was wondering what you think of this coat. Am considering purchasing but never saw one with this colour lining. Your opinion would be greatly appreciated 

Item name: Burberry trench coat 
Seller: Grāzyna
Ref: 22696475
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-cotton-burberry-trench-coat-22696475.shtml


----------



## Deedee 1

Deedee 1 said:


> Hi everybody. I was wondering what you think of this coat. Am considering purchasing but never saw one with this colour lining. Your opinion would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Item name: Burberry trench coat
> Seller: Grāzyna
> Ref: 22696475
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-cotton-burberry-trench-coat-22696475.shtml
> View attachment 5407209
> View attachment 5407210
> View attachment 5407214
> View attachment 5407215
> View attachment 5407216
> View attachment 5407218



Apologies, the link didn't work when I checked. 





						Trench coat Burberry Beige size 6 UK in Cotton - 22696475
					

Buy your trench coat Burberry on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Trench coat Burberry Beige in Cotton available. 22696475




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## terite

Deedee 1 said:


> Hi everybody. I was wondering what you think of this coat. Am considering purchasing but never saw one with this colour lining. Your opinion would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Item name: Burberry trench coat
> Seller: Grāzyna
> Ref: 22696475
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-cotton-burberry-trench-coat-22696475.shtml
> View attachment 5407209
> View attachment 5407210
> View attachment 5407214
> View attachment 5407215
> View attachment 5407216
> View attachment 5407218


I will check the new link
t


----------



## terite

Deedee 1 said:


> Apologies, the link didn't work when I checked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trench coat Burberry Beige size 6 UK in Cotton - 22696475
> 
> 
> Buy your trench coat Burberry on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Trench coat Burberry Beige in Cotton available. 22696475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Looks good. Love the lining.
t


----------



## Deedee 1

terite said:


> Looks good. Love the lining.
> t


Oh brilliant! Thanks so much for replying . I love the lining too.


----------



## terite

Deedee 1 said:


> Oh brilliant! Thanks so much for replying . I love the lining too.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## LandShark

Hello-

I just signed up so im not sure if I've posted in the correct thread. I am trying to get help authenticating a solid red canvas/ nylon/leather Burberry Golf weekender bag. I thinks it's vintage and I cannot find any similar bags online, or in stores. It has no serial number or "Made in" tag. Any help authenticating is greatly appreciated.


----------



## terite

LandShark said:


> Hello-
> 
> I just signed up so im not sure if I've posted in the correct thread. I am trying to get help authenticating a solid red canvas/ nylon/leather Burberry Golf weekender bag. I thinks it's vintage and I cannot find any similar bags online, or in stores. It has no serial number or "Made in" tag. Any help authenticating is greatly appreciated.


Looks good - might pre-date serial numbers
Nice find
t


----------



## LandShark

terite said:


> Looks good - might pre-date serial numbers
> Nice find
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

LandShark said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## hellooholly

May I get some help with this one please?
Thanks!


----------



## terite

hellooholly said:


> May I get some help with this one please?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 5411700
> View attachment 5411701
> View attachment 5411702
> View attachment 5411703
> View attachment 5411704


Authentic
t


----------



## hellooholly

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you!


----------



## SunnyNitro

Hi! I was wondering  if I could get this authenticated? Let me know if the link works! 



			https://posh.mk/3dQ5jskcmqb


----------



## terite

hellooholly said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

SunnyNitro said:


> Hi! I was wondering  if I could get this authenticated? Let me know if the link works!
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/3dQ5jskcmqb


Looks good
t


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, terite! I'm pretty sure this is OK, but I would like to be absolutely sure. This bag was an impulse purchase and the leather is soo soft and lovely. Will need some TLC, but it's in pretty good condition overall. There's no engraving on any of the hardware except the zipper pull. The serial number, I believe, is iteffsrl814fir_. _TIA! Sorry, no link - the seller already closed the listing.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, terite! I'm pretty sure this is OK, but I would like to be absolutely sure. This bag was an impulse purchase and the leather is soo soft and lovely. Will need some TLC, but it's in pretty good condition overall. There's no engraving on any of the hardware except the zipper pull. The serial number, I believe, is iteffsrl814fir_. _TIA! Sorry, no link - the seller already closed the listing.
> 
> View attachment 5415021
> View attachment 5415022
> View attachment 5415023
> View attachment 5415024
> View attachment 5415025
> View attachment 5415026
> View attachment 5415027
> View attachment 5415028


looks good
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thank you! Do you know the name of this bag by any chance? I've been googling, but nothing came up, just a tote in the same style on Yoogi's, but there was no name there either.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you! Do you know the name of this bag by any chance? I've been googling, but nothing came up, just a tote in the same style on Yoogi's, but there was no name there either.


I don't know - seems like the era of the Warrior Bag
t
Maybe someone else knows? Feel free to comment


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> I don't know - seems like the era of the Warrior Bag
> t
> Maybe someone else knows? Feel free to comment


OK, so I finally found it! This baby was called a Rosaville, there's one for sale on eBay right now, in gold metallic color. Although on the website, it was called simply a "MEDIUM STITCHED LEATHER SQUARE BOWLING BAG". Here it is on the archived version of the Burberry website from 2011.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> OK, so I finally found it! This baby was called a Rosaville, there's one for sale on eBay right now, in gold metallic color. Although on the website, it was called simply a "MEDIUM STITCHED LEATHER SQUARE BOWLING BAG". Here it is on the archived version of the Burberry website from 2011.


Wow - good research - 
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Wow - good research -
> t


Thanks  I may be a bit obsessive sometimes. Found so many gorgeous bags while searching for mine... Like this Python one 



Spoiler


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thanks  I may be a bit obsessive sometimes. Found so many gorgeous bags while searching for mine... Like this Python one
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416296


Wow - nice one - how does that website work? Can you go through it page by page?
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Wow - nice one - how does that website work? Can you go through it page by page?
> t


You have to go to web.archive.org and type in the link you want to access. Usually it's best to start with the home page and go from there. Not all pages would be archived, and often some pictures would be missing. Thankfully, the Burberry website was quite well preserved


----------



## NapDeal0711

Hi! Can you please help authenticate this Burberry trench?



			https://posh.mk/587tFmXSvqb
		


Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

NapDeal0711 said:


> Hi! Can you please help authenticate this Burberry trench?
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/587tFmXSvqb
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


vintage coat - authentic
t


----------



## Jediah

Burberry Brown quilted leather long wallet
S/n: ITBARPEL11SCA
https://posh.mk/NWmyA6pdCqb
This is my first post so I’m new to this kind of thing. I got this supposed authentic Burberry wallet from posh-mark. However, once I received it I was very underwhelmed with the quality to the touch.
Most of the photos are in the link but Ive attached some more close ups of the hardware.


----------



## terite

Jediah said:


> Burberry Brown quilted leather long wallet
> S/n: ITBARPEL11SCA
> https://posh.mk/NWmyA6pdCqb
> This is my first post so I’m new to this kind of thing. I got this supposed authentic Burberry wallet from posh-mark. However, once I received it I was very underwhelmed with the quality to the touch.
> Most of the photos are in the link but Ive attached some more close ups of the hardware.
> View attachment 5419163
> View attachment 5419164
> View attachment 5419165
> View attachment 5419166


It is authentic
t


----------



## Vsingh93

Hello! So a bit of a weird one, but I got a wallet at a "too good to be true" price. To compare it, I got another one from an authorized retailer and while they look almost identical there are a few things that are slightly different. First I noticed the cheaper wallet is more stiff, where's the one from the authorized store feels smooth and opens and closes very easily. I felt that the cheaper wallet also had tighter threads as well. I figured it could have been a difference of where they were made, but tag says they were made at the same location, and even has the same serial number. The only difference is the font. 

But other than that, the wallets are completely identical. As mentioned above, even the same serial number in the same spot. The logo is the same, spacing between the wallet lines, colors, and stitch lines. 

The seller is insisting it's real and he's able to sell it for cheaper because he lives in the country it's manufactured in. Here are some photos, what do you think?


----------



## drbakes

Please could you authenticate this silk scarf? I bought it from Vinted for £60. There's only one simple tag on it, which I've photographed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drbakes

drbakes said:


> Please could you authenticate this silk scarf? I bought it from Vinted for £60. There's only one simple tag on it, which I've photographed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


And this is the reverse of the tag. Thanks again!


----------



## terite

Vsingh93 said:


> Hello! So a bit of a weird one, but I got a wallet at a "too good to be true" price. To compare it, I got another one from an authorized retailer and while they look almost identical there are a few things that are slightly different. First I noticed the cheaper wallet is more stiff, where's the one from the authorized store feels smooth and opens and closes very easily. I felt that the cheaper wallet also had tighter threads as well. I figured it could have been a difference of where they were made, but tag says they were made at the same location, and even has the same serial number. The only difference is the font.
> 
> But other than that, the wallets are completely identical. As mentioned above, even the same serial number in the same spot. The logo is the same, spacing between the wallet lines, colors, and stitch lines.
> 
> The seller is insisting it's real and he's able to sell it for cheaper because he lives in the country it's manufactured in. Here are some photos, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5419650
> 
> View attachment 5419651
> 
> View attachment 5419655


What are the differences? Post the differences in font. 
t


----------



## terite

drbakes said:


> Please could you authenticate this silk scarf? I bought it from Vinted for £60. There's only one simple tag on it, which I've photographed.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The tag looks good. Usually the edges on the silk are rolled edges. Usually you would see - Made in Italy on those?
t


----------



## terite

drbakes said:


> And this is the reverse of the tag. Thanks again!


This tag looks good
t


----------



## drbakes

terite said:


> The tag looks good. Usually the edges on the silk are rolled edges. Usually you would see - Made in Italy on those?
> t


There's no "made in italy" anywhere, but the edges look hand-rolled. Thanks very much!


----------



## terite

drbakes said:


> There's no "made in italy" anywhere, but the edges look hand-rolled. Thanks very much!


You are welcome
t


----------



## Vsingh93

terite said:


> What are the differences? Post the differences in font.
> t



The differences are in the font for the serial number and the "made in Moldova" label. They share the exact same serial number. The one purchased from an authorized retailer has a longer and lighter font. The one from eBay has a shorter and darker font. Other than that the wallets look nearly identical, however the one from eBay feels more stiff. In the second picture of the original post, you can see that the leather pulls and curls when I tried to take a photo of the serial number. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## terite

Vsingh93 said:


> The differences are in the font for the serial number and the "made in Moldova" label. They share the exact same serial number. The one purchased from an authorized retailer has a longer and lighter font. The one from eBay has a shorter and darker font. Other than that the wallets look nearly identical, however the one from eBay feels more stiff. In the second picture of the original post, you can see that the leather pulls and curls when I tried to take a photo of the serial number.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Well, I do see this style faked on the internet - when you bought from the other seller - did you get paperwork? There is no truth to saying that it is cheaper if you live close to where it was made - is he saying he lives near Moldova? The Burberry M and the D are very distinctive - the D is fat and the M is slim - at least how I see it.
How do they smell?
Let's see more photos
Any paperwork at all?
t


----------



## Vsingh93

terite said:


> Well, I do see this style faked on the internet - when you bought from the other seller - did you get paperwork? There is no truth to saying that it is cheaper if you live close to where it was made - is he saying he lives near Moldova? The Burberry M and the D are very distinctive - the D is fat and the M is slim - at least how I see it.
> How do they smell?
> Let's see more photos
> Any paperwork at all?
> t



Yes he's saying he lives in Moldova and he shipped it from there as well. It was less than half the price. He didn't include anything other than the wallet (no dust bag, tags or receipt of any kind). There is no distinctive smell to it.

Here are a few more photos. For consistency, the one on the left is the one from an authorized retailer, the one on the right is from eBay.

I had asked the seller to provide a receipt of some sort, but instead they are asking me to prove that it's fake. I thought this was very weird and eBay is now stepping in trying to get a response from the seller.


----------



## terite

Vsingh93 said:


> Yes he's saying he lives in Moldova and he shipped it from there as well. It was less than half the price. He didn't include anything other than the wallet (no dust bag, tags or receipt of any kind). There is no distinctive smell to it.
> 
> Here are a few more photos. For consistency, the one on the left is the one from an authorized retailer, the one on the right is from eBay.
> 
> I had asked the seller to provide a receipt of some sort, but instead they are asking me to prove that it's fake. I thought this was very weird and eBay is now stepping in trying to get a response from the seller.
> 
> View attachment 5421168
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421206
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421207
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421208
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421228


Wow - they both look good - 
If you want a refund - just say - item not as described - much faster/easier than getting a case opened etc. And easier on the seller and buyer.

Fakes are not perfect and do not bare such close inspection. t


----------



## realposhwife

Can someone tell me the difference between these 2 labels?


----------



## terite

realposhwife said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between these 2 labels?


The one on the right is newer
t


----------



## Vsingh93

terite said:


> Wow - they both look good -
> If you want a refund - just say - item not as described - much faster/easier than getting a case opened etc. And easier on the seller and buyer.
> 
> Fakes are not perfect and do not bare such close inspection. t



Hi again, just wanted to thank you for your help. The seller stopped responding when eBay opened their investigation. They didn't give me much details but today they refunded me for the wallet.


----------



## terite

Vsingh93 said:


> Hi again, just wanted to thank you for your help. The seller stopped responding when eBay opened their investigation. They didn't give me much details but today they refunded me for the wallet.


Thanks for the update
t


----------



## realposhwife

Can someone please tell me if this coat is authentic?
- I am not sure about the care tag with the material list 

Thank you!


----------



## Monera

item name: (?) Canterbury tote? not sure


----------



## terite

realposhwife said:


> Can someone please tell me if this coat is authentic?
> - I am not sure about the care tag with the material list
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5427811
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427812
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427816
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427819


Send photos of all pages of the content tag - I agree that tag does look odd.
t


----------



## terite

Monera said:


> item name: (?) Canterbury tote? not sure


This looks right
t


----------



## seasthesales

Item Name (if you know it): I think it’s the Continental Wallet 

thank you so much for your help.


----------



## liquid-pure

Dear
I bought a Burberry in London's brick lane vintage market last month. But I recently heard that there might be people selling fake Burberry. Thus I had some concerns about whether my clothes would be a problem.
Could you please help me to confirm the authenticity of that?
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## terite

seasthesales said:


> Item Name (if you know it): I think it’s the Continental Wallet
> 
> thank you so much for your help.


Everything looks good
t


----------



## terite

liquid-pure said:


> Dear
> I bought a Burberry in London's brick lane vintage market last month. But I recently heard that there might be people selling fake Burberry. Thus I had some concerns about whether my clothes would be a problem.
> Could you please help me to confirm the authenticity of that?
> Thank you very much for your help!


Hello London:
genuine,  Spanish made
t


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, terite! This isn't a question about authenticity per se, just wanted to check with you: do some older, Prorsum, bags not have a serial number? I'm being offered this bag, the seller says it's a vintage, bought about 15 years ago or so. She checked everywhere, this bag doesn't seem to have a leather tag with the serial number. TIA!


----------



## summer 71

Hello.
can yo kindly authenticate this tote. Its on ebay and the listing is ending tomorrow morning. 
The ebay item number is 234588132761
 Thanks a million.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, terite! This isn't a question about authenticity per se, just wanted to check with you: do some older, Prorsum, bags not have a serial number? I'm being offered this bag, the seller says it's a vintage, bought about 15 years ago or so. She checked everywhere, this bag doesn't seem to have a leather tag with the serial number. TIA!
> View attachment 5431517
> View attachment 5431518


Yes, this pre-dates serial numbers - I forget the actual year that serial numbers started - but it was relatively recently.
t


----------



## terite

summer 71 said:


> Hello.
> can yo kindly authenticate this tote. Its on ebay and the listing is ending tomorrow morning.
> The ebay item number is 234588132761
> Thanks a million.
> 
> View attachment 5431655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431660
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431662


That is an authentic nova check tote. Would have originally had a blue carry bag - but that's ok. I love these vintage bags - about 2002 or so.
t


----------



## summer 71

terite said:


> That is an authentic nova check tote. Would have originally had a blue carry bag - but that's ok. I love these vintage bags - about 2002 or so.
> t


Thank you so much terite. I just have one concern about the canvas as to if that would be in a good condition and not deteriorated over time.


----------



## Metaphysical

Hey,

this deal is too good to be true, so I believe I know the answer but.. real or fake?


----------



## terite

summer 71 said:


> Thank you so much terite. I just have one concern about the canvas as to if that would be in a good condition and not deteriorated over time.


It is a good fabric - and the lining is usually really good too - some haymarket check I have seen turn a yellow color - but not this stuff. And your bag has protected corners (not folded corners), so they should not show wear.
I think you will be happy with this.
t


----------



## terite

Metaphysical said:


> Hey,
> 
> this deal is too good to be true, so I believe I know the answer but.. real or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431977
> View attachment 5431978
> View attachment 5431979
> View attachment 5431980
> View attachment 5431982


Looks good
It is a mystery - the prices - you see some stuff sell used for more than it sold for new, you see worn out clothing listed really high - you see some bargains! 
I found a scarf at Value Village for $4.99 - keep hunting down the deals!
t


----------



## gospelfred

Hi T,

Grateful if you could help check this trousers. Really appreciate.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Grateful if you could help check this trousers. Really appreciate.


that content tag looks off to me.
t


----------



## Metaphysical

terite said:


> Looks good
> It is a mystery - the prices - you see some stuff sell used for more than it sold for new, you see worn out clothing listed really high - you see some bargains!
> I found a scarf at Value Village for $4.99 - keep hunting down the deals!
> t


Thank you


terite said:


> Looks good
> It is a mystery - the prices - you see some stuff sell used for more than it sold for new, you see worn out clothing listed really high - you see some bargains!
> I found a scarf at Value Village for $4.99 - keep hunting down the deals!
> t


Thank you!!!


----------



## terite

Metaphysical said:


> Thank you
> 
> Thank you!!!


You are welcome
T


----------



## Metaphysical

Hey Terite,

Hope you ate doing well!

Can you be so kind to guve an opinion about these pants?

Thank in advance!
M


----------



## terite

Metaphysical said:


> Hey Terite,
> 
> Hope you ate doing well!
> 
> Can you be so kind to guve an opinion about these pants?
> 
> Thank in advance!
> M


They are fake ones - I hope you can return them.
t


----------



## Metaphysical

terite said:


> They are fake ones - I hope you can return them.
> t


I was afraid that they are fake, so I decided to check with you first.  Thanks for saving me here, Terite! You are amazing!


----------



## terite

Metaphysical said:


> I was afraid that they are fake, so I decided to check with you first.  Thanks for saving me here, Terite! You are amazing!


You are welcome
t


----------



## summer 71

Hi terite. Hope you are doing well.
can u kindly authenticate this. These are the only pics available. I have requested the seller to send pics of the inside of the bag but i am not sure if the seller will.


----------



## terite

summer 71 said:


> Hi terite. Hope you are doing well.
> can u kindly authenticate this. These are the only pics available. I have requested the seller to send pics of the inside of the bag but i am not sure if the seller will.
> 
> View attachment 5437591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437592
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437594


Definitely the wrong tag on that purse - so that is a red flag - someone put that tag on that bag - ask for more photos
T


----------



## summer 71

terite said:


> Definitely the wrong tag on that purse - so that is a red flag - someone put that tag on that bag - ask for more photos
> T


Thank you terite. i have asked the seller and since its not authentic then the seller will avoid sending any more pics. Thank you once again. You are the best.


----------



## terite

summer 71 said:


> Thank you terite. i have asked the seller and since its not authentic then the seller will avoid sending any more pics. Thank you once again. You are the best.


Well, I didn't say the bag was fake - in fact it looks like a vintage nova check - but the tag is at least ten years newer than the bag - so something is up. For example, is she saying - new with tags? - then that is misleading - and what does the tag say that the bag is?
So it could be a mixup or it could be misleading.
t


----------



## summer 71

terite said:


> Well, I didn't say the bag was fake - in fact it looks like a vintage nova check - but the tag is at least ten years newer than the bag - so something is up. For example, is she saying - new with tags? - then that is misleading - and what does the tag say that the bag is?
> So it could be a mixup or it could be misleading.
> t


Terite she says “ new with tags” .
 she also has no return policy. 
i am still waiting for her to send some more pics. 
Thanks as always for your expertise terite.


----------



## terite

summer 71 said:


> Terite she says “ new with tags” .
> she also has no return policy.
> i am still waiting for her to send some more pics.
> Thanks as always for your expertise terite.


Oh haha - so - new with tags meaning some other tags - bag is from about 2002 I think - would need more pics to say for sure. 
t


----------



## summer 71

terite said:


> Oh haha - so - new with tags meaning some other tags - bag is from about 2002 I think - would need more pics to say for sure.
> t


you are absolutely right terite.
We are so blessed to have you around. Thank you so much.


----------



## terite

summer 71 said:


> you are absolutely right terite.
> We are so blessed to have you around. Thank you so much.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## summer 71

Hi terite,
 the seller did send some more pics.


----------



## terite

summer 71 said:


> Hi terite,
> the seller did send some more pics.


Still looks like a vintage nova check bag / is it priced in today’s prices?


----------



## summer 71

The asking price is $400


----------



## terite

Prices on the vintage stuff has been high these days - there are deals out there though.
I see even well used clothing selling high. So, its all about what people will pay I guess, like anything.
t


----------



## beck9898

Hi! Please could you let me know if this bag is authentic or not? Thanks


----------



## terite

beck9898 said:


> Hi! Please could you let me know if this bag is authentic or not? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439935
> View attachment 5439932
> View attachment 5439933
> View attachment 5439934


It’s a vintage bag about 20 years old / authentic - looks like patent leather / made in Italy - has the original hangtag.
T


----------



## beck9898

terite said:


> It’s a vintage bag about 20 years old / authentic - looks like patent leather / made in Italy - has the original hangtag.
> T



Thanks so much!! Do you know what the style of bag is called?


----------



## terite

beck9898 said:


> Thanks so much!! Do you know what the style of bag is called?


No - I rarely remember the names of the bags - if anyone else knows please share.
t


----------



## eliaezrre

I need help ASAP!
I bought this scarf but I don’t know if it’s authentic, the seller claims it’s authentic.


----------



## eliaezrre

I need help ASAP!
I bought this scarf but I don’t know if it’s authentic, the seller claims it’s authentic.


----------



## terite

eliaezrre said:


> I need help ASAP!
> I bought this scarf but I don’t know if it’s authentic, the seller claims it’s authentic.


Definitely fake


----------



## eliaezrre

terite said:


> Definitely fake


Thank you!!


----------



## terite

eliaezrre said:


> Thank you!!


You are welcome.t


----------



## SisiNG

Good day, I just ordered this bag and would like you help with confirming what style it is and if it is authentic:



I am expecting the delivery today and will post more photos of it.


----------



## SisiNG

Please see some photos for your  kind assistance


----------



## summer 71

Terite.
i received the bag and took the pic of the inside tag. What do u think?


----------



## terite

SisiNG said:


> Please see some photos for your  kind assistance


Legit / looks a bit faded
T


----------



## SisiNG

terite said:


> Legit / looks a bit faded
> T


Thanks a lot T. This is very reassuring.

 What style of bag is this? I didn't get to find it online.


----------



## terite

summer 71 said:


> Terite.
> i received the bag and took the pic of the inside tag. What do u think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441404


Looks good - perfect
T


SisiNG said:


> Thanks a lot T. This is very reassuring.
> 
> What style of bag is this? I didn't get to find it online.


I'm not great at the names - but it is at least Burberry housecheck canvas/leather BRIDLE 
t


----------



## nessabec

Hello, could someone let me know if this bag is real or fake please?


----------



## nessabec

Ah thank you for the advice. I’ve tried again but I’m not the best photographer


----------



## terite

nessabec said:


> Ah thank you for the advice. I’ve tried again but I’m not the best photographer
> View attachment 5443293
> View attachment 5443294
> View attachment 5443295
> View attachment 5443296
> View attachment 5443297


Authentic vintage saddle bag
T


----------



## nessabec

terite said:


> Authentic vintage saddle bag
> T


Thanks so much


----------



## terite

nessabec said:


> Thanks so much


You are welcome 
T


----------



## SauleMes

Hello, Terite! Could you please authenticate this burberry trench coat?


----------



## SauleMes

SauleMes said:


> View attachment 5444485
> View attachment 5444487
> View attachment 5444485
> View attachment 5444487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Terite! Could you please authenticate this burberry trench coat?


On the inner tag it says Made in U.K.


----------



## SauleMes

SauleMes said:


> On the inner tag it says Made in U.K.


----------



## terite

Looks good.
t


----------



## JoannaKrakow

Dear Authenticators,
Could you be so kind and validate a following coat for me? It apparently should be Prorsum trench coat with leopard collar in honey, and was purchased in Hong Kong, but I do not have any info about retailer/exact store. Also let me tell you that below front label there are two small ones: one with country of origin (and this one says made in uk, not hk), and beneath her there is a little one with sizing.
Thank you in advance!
Best Regards 
Joanna


----------



## terite

JoannaKrakow said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> Could you be so kind and validate a following coat for me? It apparently should be Prorsum trench coat with leopard collar in honey, and was purchased in Hong Kong, but I do not have any info about retailer/exact store. Also let me tell you that below front label there are two small ones: one with country of origin (and this one says made in uk, not hk), and beneath her there is a little one with sizing.
> Thank you in advance!
> Best Regards
> Joanna
> 
> View attachment 5445828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445832
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445840


Let’s see the little made in uk tag and the size tag


----------



## JoannaKrakow

Of course, here they are, thank you.


----------



## terite

JoannaKrakow said:


> Of course, here they are, thank you.


Oh - so confusing - you have Made in UK - Made in Hong Kong and an Italian serial number.
Tags are black - like Prorsum tags, but does not say Prorsum anywhere except for the button.
Meanwhile tags look legit.

PS: Please explain the Euro sizing to me - it says 42 on the front, and on the back 40. How do the Euro sizes work.
t


----------



## JoannaKrakow

terite said:


> Oh - so confusing - you have Made in UK - Made in Hong Kong and an Italian serial number.
> Tags are black - like Prorsum tags, but does not say Prorsum anywhere except for the button.
> Meanwhile tags look legit.
> 
> PS: Please explain the Euro sizing to me - it says 42 on the front, and on the back 40. How do the Euro sizes work.
> t


Oh my, it S ounds intricately, indeed. I am afraid you are not gonna like the answer.
By Italian scale 42 will be equivalent to M, in French to XL, in German to L (UK16/US12).
Size 40 in Italian scale will mean S, in French - M, in German - L (but smaller, UK14/US10). But sometimes conversion vary a bit .

The person, who would like to re-sell this one to me says it rather fits S/M.
I see on Burberry site they rather operate Italian scale beside UK and US:https://uk.burberry.com/customer-service/sizescare/women/


----------



## JoannaKrakow

JoannaKrakow said:


> Oh my, it S ounds intricately, indeed. I am afraid you are not gonna like the answer.
> By Italian scale 42 will be equivalent to M, in French to XL, in German to L (UK16/US12).
> Size 40 in Italian scale will mean S, in French - M, in German - L (but smaller, UK14/US10). But sometimes conversion vary a bit .
> 
> The person, who would like to re-sell this one to me says it rather fits S/M.
> I see on Burberry site they rather operate Italian scale beside UK and US:https://uk.burberry.com/customer-service/sizescare/women/


I realized that a big hang tag has.


terite said:


> Oh - so confusing - you have Made in UK - Made in Hong Kong and an Italian serial number.
> Tags are black - like Prorsum tags, but does not say Prorsum anywhere except for the button.
> Meanwhile tags look legit.
> 
> PS: Please explain the Euro sizing to me - it says 42 on the front, and on the back 40. How do the Euro sizes work.
> t


I have just realized that a big tag below the collar says „prorsum” at the very bottom (cropped pic added for reference). From sizes it would be logical for me only if front shows it in Italian, and equivalent to French and Chinese at the back (42-40-175/88A)  (I added one more chart that I find accurate to our European reality).
Joanna


----------



## terite

JoannaKrakow said:


> I realized that a big hang tag has.
> 
> I have just realized that a big tag below the collar says „prorsum” at the very bottom (cropped pic added for reference). From sizes it would be logical for me only if front shows it in Italian, and equivalent to French and Chinese at the back (42-40-175/88A)  (I added one more chart that I find accurate to our European reality).
> Joanna


I would not choose to buy a coat with contradicting made in tags and serial numbers - too iffy for me.
You have made in Hong Kong, UK and Italian serial number - and the description is just "honey" so too many red flags for me.
t


----------



## terite

JoannaKrakow said:


> I realized that a big hang tag has.
> 
> I have just realized that a big tag below the collar says „prorsum” at the very bottom (cropped pic added for reference). From sizes it would be logical for me only if front shows it in Italian, and equivalent to French and Chinese at the back (42-40-175/88A)  (I added one more chart that I find accurate to our European reality).
> Joanna


I'm glad that it isn't just me who is confused about the sizing - OMG - that is tricky
t


----------



## meliss23

My great aunt wants to gift this to me. Through research I found Shelter under a Burberry, but not much else. Do you think it’s authentic? 
Any help on this vintage piece is greatly appreciated.


----------



## terite

meliss23 said:


> My great aunt wants to gift this to me. Through research I found Shelter under a Burberry, but not much else. Do you think it’s authentic?
> Any help on this vintage piece is greatly appreciated.


Covid! Darn it.
Yes, it authentic and vintage. I love the sheltering under the burberrys themed items. And in the dog line they use those dogs on the labels - love it.
So it is an authentic vintage Burberrys saddlebag.
And is that the original box! Cool. Thanks Auntie!
t


----------



## meliss23

terite said:


> Covid! Darn it.
> Yes, it authentic and vintage. I love the sheltering under the burberrys themed items. And in the dog line they use those dogs on the labels - love it.
> So it is an authentic vintage Burberrys saddlebag.
> And is that the original box! Cool. Thanks Auntie!
> t


Thank you soooooo much!! I’m so glad to hear that. Yes, it’s the original box. How lucky! Can’t wait to use her.


----------



## terite

meliss23 said:


> Thank you soooooo much!! I’m so glad to hear that. Yes, it’s the original box. How lucky! Can’t wait to use her.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## gospelfred

Hi T,
Grateful if you could help check this vintage bag - Burberrys, Made in England. It looks good to me and it does not seem common.
Many thanks always!


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi T,
> Grateful if you could help check this vintage bag - Burberrys, Made in England. It looks good to me and it does not seem common.
> Many thanks always!
> 
> View attachment 5572859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572861
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572862
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572863
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572864
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572865
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572866
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572867
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572868
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572869
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572870


It is not common - but I know of it. I love it.
Authentic.
t


----------



## Addy

@terite just wanted to pop in here and say thank you very much for continuing to volunteer your time to authenticate Burberry!


----------



## terite

Addy said:


> @terite just wanted to pop in here and say thank you very much for continuing to volunteer your time to authenticate Burberry!


Thanks Addy - appreciate it.
Are you still over in LV?
t


----------



## Addy

terite said:


> Thanks Addy - appreciate it.
> Are you still over in LV?
> t


I only pop in when needed these days


----------



## gospelfred

Hi T,

Grateful if you could help check this Mini Blaze Crossbody Bag. The strap is missing, as well as one strap joint hook.

Many thanks always.


----------



## terite

gospelfred said:


> Hi T,
> 
> Grateful if you could help check this Mini Blaze Crossbody Bag. The strap is missing, as well as one strap joint hook.
> 
> Many thanks always.
> 
> View attachment 5579514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579516
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579517
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579524
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579525


real
t


----------



## nommad

Hi there I bought this bag and not sure if it is authentic bag. Hard to say debating if I should keep it


----------



## terite

nommad said:


> Hi there I bought this bag and not sure if it is authentic bag. Hard to say debating if I should keep it


looks good
t


----------



## nommad

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Awesome Thank you so much I was freaking out for a moment


----------



## terite

nommad said:


> Awesome Thank you so much I was freaking out for a moment


You are welcome.
t


----------



## btprops

Hi there,

Figured I'd look for a second opinion on this scarf from people that know a bit more. I'm torn on it, so are a few other people I asked. I thrifted this the other day for cheap, thought I might as well gamble because I've found legit Burberry at that store before. It feels like very soft like cashmere. On the other hand, there is no tag at all - which has me confused. It seems like a vintage piece, on google I see some similar ones (on the fringe especially) that have a "Burberry's" tag, but that's not all that helpful ha.

Appreciate any advice, thanks all.


----------



## terite

btprops said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Figured I'd look for a second opinion on this scarf from people that know a bit more. I'm torn on it, so are a few other people I asked. I thrifted this the other day for cheap, thought I might as well gamble because I've found legit Burberry at that store before. It feels like very soft like cashmere. On the other hand, there is no tag at all - which has me confused. It seems like a vintage piece, on google I see some similar ones (on the fringe especially) that have a "Burberry's" tag, but that's not all that helpful ha.
> 
> Appreciate any advice, thanks all.
> 
> View attachment 5582524
> View attachment 5582525
> View attachment 5582526


This looks too thin. Also, I  don't like how it is unraveling above the fringe.
t


----------



## sofiagm

Hello! Can anyone please help me to authenticate this scarf? Would really appreciate! 

Burberry Fringe Scarf 








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## terite

sofiagm said:


> Hello! Can anyone please help me to authenticate this scarf? Would really appreciate!
> 
> Burberry Fringe Scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590099
> View attachment 5590101
> 
> View attachment 5590100
> View attachment 5590104
> View attachment 5590103
> View attachment 5590102


authentic happy scarf - vintage
y


----------



## Royalteezy

Hey, could someone please authenticate this?

Item name: Vintage Check and Leather Card Case






						Vintage Check and Leather Card Case in Archive Beige - Men | Burberry® Official
					

A card case in Vintage check and leather, detailed with an expandable central slip compartment for additional cards or notes.




					au.burberry.com


----------



## henrdor9797

Can someone please authenticate this trench coat?


----------



## terite

henrdor9797 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this trench coat?
> View attachment 5593207
> View attachment 5593209
> View attachment 5593210


Let's see the content tags
t


Royalteezy said:


> Hey, could someone please authenticate this?
> 
> Item name: Vintage Check and Leather Card Case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Check and Leather Card Case in Archive Beige - Men | Burberry® Official
> 
> 
> A card case in Vintage check and leather, detailed with an expandable central slip compartment for additional cards or notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> au.burberry.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592748
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592749


Certainly looks right.
Here is the one on the website - you can compare.
t






						Vintage Check and Leather Card Case in Archive Beige - Men | Burberry® Official
					

A card case in Vintage check and leather, detailed with an expandable central slip compartment for additional cards or notes.




					ca.burberry.com


----------



## henrdor9797

terite said:


> Let's see the content tags
> t
> 
> Certainly looks right.
> Here is the one on the website - you can compare.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Check and Leather Card Case in Archive Beige - Men | Burberry® Official
> 
> 
> A card case in Vintage check and leather, detailed with an expandable central slip compartment for additional cards or notes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca.burberry.com


Thank you - here's the contents tag!


----------



## terite

henrdor9797 said:


> Thank you - here's the contents tag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597200
> View attachment 5597201
> View attachment 5597202


authentic
t


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Terite, I hope you're having a good weekend  I purchased this Burberry trench coat, could you please confirm it's authentic? If it is, do you happen to know what year it was made? Thanks!
Item Name: Burberry London trench coat
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: n/a
Link: here (sorry, not in English)


----------



## IntheOcean

More pictures:


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, Terite, I hope you're having a good weekend  I purchased this Burberry trench coat, could you please confirm it's authentic? If it is, do you happen to know what year it was made? Thanks!
> Item Name: Burberry London trench coat
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: n/a
> Link: here (sorry, not in English)
> 
> View attachment 5598965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598973


It is authentic.
T


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> It is authentic.
> T


Thank you so much!


----------



## natasa2604

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know what the model of these sunglasses are, and if they are real? Thank you very much!


----------



## terite

natasa2604 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know what the model of these sunglasses are, and if they are real? Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 5600290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600296


They are real and very vintage
t


----------



## Redlipzz.06

Hello guys, can you help me authenticate this burberry bag? Thanks a lot!


----------



## terite

lynrej06 said:


> Hello guys, can you help me authenticate this burberry bag? Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600749
> View attachment 5600751
> View attachment 5600752
> View attachment 5600756
> View attachment 5600757
> View attachment 5600760
> View attachment 5600761
> View attachment 5600762
> View attachment 5600758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600754


Authentic
t


----------



## Redlipzz.06

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you so much for the quick response! Do you happen to know what model and year it was released? I just couldn't find one on google.


----------



## gabby1987

I picked this little hat up for $4 at a thrift store. It doesn’t have any fabric tags so I’m already assuming it’s going to be fake lol, but I guess I just want to be hopeful lol! 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## terite

gabby1987 said:


> I picked this little hat up for $4 at a thrift store. It doesn’t have any fabric tags so I’m already assuming it’s going to be fake lol, but I guess I just want to be hopeful lol!
> Thank you!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5607437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607438
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607439
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607440
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607441
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607442
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607443
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607444
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607445
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607446


Looks ok to me - I think there would have been a tag on the plaid side too. Bucket hat.
t


----------



## gabby1987

terite said:


> Looks ok to me - I think there would have been a tag on the plaid side too. Bucket hat.
> t


Thank you! I’m super excited now lol!


----------



## Marmarides

Hello, could I kindly ask for some help with this piece? The label is throwing me off because it is not centered... Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## terite

Marmarides said:


> Hello, could I kindly ask for some help with this piece? The label is throwing me off because it is not centered... Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5608295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608299


Send a photo of that writing by the inside pocket, a button and the size tag. Any MADE IN? information.
t


----------



## karatemom

Hi Terite,

I hope you are well and thanks for all your help in the past.  Do you think you can see if this backpack is authentic?  








						BURBERRY check pattern 8025708 Backpack #T1642  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BURBERRY check pattern 8025708 Backpack #T1642 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Thank you so much for your time and help with this.
-Kathy


----------



## Marmarides

terite said:


> Send a photo of that writing by the inside pocket, a button and the size tag. Any MADE IN? information.
> t


Thank you Terite! I have requested the pictures from seller, hope I get them soon


----------



## Toby93

I'm sure she told him what to write


----------



## terite

karatemom said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> I hope you are well and thanks for all your help in the past.  Do you think you can see if this backpack is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURBERRY check pattern 8025708 Backpack #T1642  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BURBERRY check pattern 8025708 Backpack #T1642 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and help with this.
> -Kathy


Would need to see the tags and inside labels - there are no Burberry markings shown at all.
t


----------



## karatemom

Hi Terite,  

I asked the seller but he/she gave some lame excuse that the photographer has the pictures and she can't get hold of it.  I think it is best that I skip this one.  Thank you so much.  -Kathy


----------



## terite

karatemom said:


> Hi Terite,
> 
> I asked the seller but he/she gave some lame excuse that the photographer has the pictures and she can't get hold of it.  I think it is best that I skip this one.  Thank you so much.  -Kathy


Good idea.
t


----------



## Royalteezy

Hey, could someone please authenticate this burberry scarf for me?

Thank you!


----------



## terite

Royalteezy said:


> Hey, could someone please authenticate this burberry scarf for me?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5611585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611587


authentic
t


----------



## missholly1212

I was given this from my mother,I think it’s authentic but would like confirmation either way .
TIA
Name Burberry Small Alchester


----------



## missholly1212

And some more,thank you for your time in looking at them.


----------



## terite

missholly1212 said:


> I was given this from my mother,I think it’s authentic but would like confirmation either way .
> TIA
> Name Burberry Small Alchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612016
> View attachment 5612017
> View attachment 5612018
> View attachment 5612019
> View attachment 5612020
> View attachment 5612021
> View attachment 5612022
> View attachment 5612023
> View attachment 5612024
> View attachment 5612025
> View attachment 5612026
> View attachment 5612028


authentic
t


----------



## terite

missholly1212 said:


> And some more,thank you for your time in looking at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612030
> View attachment 5612031


very nice gift
t


----------



## missholly1212

Thank you t, it is a lovely bag


----------



## terite

missholly1212 said:


> Thank you t, it is a lovely bag


You are welcome. Gorgeous bag
t


----------



## Marmarides

terite said:


> Send a photo of that writing by the inside pocket, a button and the size tag. Any MADE IN? information.
> t


Hi Terite! So these are the additional photos the seller provided... I also reuploaded the old photos. 
It seems to be made in Germany, I speak German and the main language on the care label is German.
What do you think? Thanks so much for any input


----------



## terite

Marmarides said:


> Hi Terite! So these are the additional photos the seller provided... I also reuploaded the old photos.
> It seems to be made in Germany, I speak German and the main language on the care label is German.
> What do you think? Thanks so much for any input
> 
> View attachment 5613720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613729
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613731


Everything looks good - so that is a signature lining - I agree - rarely do you see an off center label - but I think this is authentic, vintage. 
t


----------



## Marmarides

terite said:


> Everything looks good - so that is a signature lining - I agree - rarely do you see an off center label - but I think this is authentic, vintage.
> t


Thank you so much


----------



## terite

Marmarides said:


> Thank you so much


You are welcome
t


----------



## orange_emu

Looking for authenticity check or any info on this bag I scored at a thrift shop. Thank you!!


----------



## terite

orange_emu said:


> Looking for authenticity check or any info on this bag I scored at a thrift shop. Thank you!!
> View attachment 5615036
> View attachment 5615037
> View attachment 5615038
> View attachment 5615039
> View attachment 5615040
> View attachment 5615041
> View attachment 5615042


It is a fake one.
One thing to consider is the LINING - you should see a nice lining on an authentic bag.
t


----------



## orange_emu

terite said:


> It is a fake one.
> One thing to consider is the LINING - you should see a nice lining on an authentic bag.
> t


I did notice that…the hardware seems legit tho. Also, the print is…questionable lol. Thank you!! Only paid 2$ for it so no big loss.


----------



## terite

orange_emu said:


> I did notice that…the hardware seems legit tho. Also, the print is…questionable lol. Thank you!! Only paid 2$ for it so no big loss.


Good for you for checking here.
t


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, can I please get this bag authenticated? I’ve received the bag and have added pics that I personally took. Please let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you! 

Item: Burberry Knit Lola Crossbody Bag
Item #: BUR307330
Seller: TRR
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...y-bags/burberry-knit-lola-crossbody-bag-f0zm1


----------



## k5ml3k

Rest of pics…


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Rest of pics…
> 
> View attachment 5618813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618816
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618820


The link does not work for me - but the photos you took look good to me.
t


----------



## k5ml3k

terite said:


> The link does not work for me - but the photos you took look good to me.
> t


Phew, thank you so much!! I was worried but I’m def not a pro


----------



## dsilva9294

Hello, I have a request for a scarf authentication. The seller has no feedback and when I asked for about any proof of authenticity they replied "

Yes, the scarf has the tag that can proof its from Burberry and made in Scotland​
The details are as follows: 

Item Name: Burberry Scarf Women -200cm x36cm
Item Number: 185405234078
Seller ID: de516673
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18540523...rentrq:847ee15f1830ab9715a58e86fffcd3b6|iid:1

Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Phew, thank you so much!! I was worried but I’m def not a pro


Gorgeous bag - 
t


----------



## terite

dsilva9294 said:


> Hello, I have a request for a scarf authentication. The seller has no feedback and when I asked for about any proof of authenticity they replied "
> 
> Yes, the scarf has the tag that can proof its from Burberry and made in Scotland​
> The details are as follows:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Scarf Women -200cm x36cm
> Item Number: 185405234078
> Seller ID: de516673
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185405234078?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=627745e42e004ccf845457ae8339950e&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=185405234078&itm=185405234078&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Burberry&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:afcc4908-3f39-11ed-9bab-161122dc3238|parentrq:847ee15f1830ab9715a58e86fffcd3b6|iid:1
> 
> Thanks in advance


The scarf does not have a made in Scotland tag. It just has a Burberry London tag - which is odd - so a scarf like that should have a content listed and a country. This scarf does not, and the seller has 0 feedback - so I would dodge this sale.
t


----------



## k5ml3k

terite said:


> Gorgeous bag -
> t


Thank you!! I LOVED it when I saw it in store but haven’t bought a Burberry bag in while so couldn’t quite commit right there and then. Of course, a day or 2 later, I see this pop up on a preloved website at a good price, I couldn’t resist. I was just concerned bc the the price on the tag says US $2150 but the website was showing it as $2090. Plus my eyes aren’t good enough to spot fakes w Burberry so THANK YOU for all your help!!


----------



## terite

k5ml3k said:


> Thank you!! I LOVED it when I saw it in store but haven’t bought a Burberry bag in while so couldn’t quite commit right there and then. Of course, a day or 2 later, I see this pop up on a preloved website at a good price, I couldn’t resist. I was just concerned bc the the price on the tag says US $2150 but the website was showing it as $2090. Plus my eyes aren’t good enough to spot fakes w Burberry so THANK YOU for all your help!!


You are welcome!
Could have been issued twice - or could be different currencies - not sure.
Looks like a bag you can keep forever.
t


----------



## dsilva9294

Hello,
Could anyone authenticate this scarf for me please: 





						Cashmere scarf & pocket square Burberry Beige in Cashmere - 24114933
					

Buy your cashmere scarf & pocket square Burberry on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Cashmere scarf & pocket square Burberry Beige in Cashmere available. 24114933




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				




Thank you


----------



## dsilva9294

terite said:


> The scarf does not have a made in Scotland tag. It just has a Burberry London tag - which is odd - so a scarf like that should have a content listed and a country. This scarf does not, and the seller has 0 feedback - so I would dodge this sale.
> t


Thanks, good advice.


----------



## terite

dsilva9294 said:


> Hello,
> Could anyone authenticate this scarf for me please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere scarf & pocket square Burberry Beige in Cashmere - 24114933
> 
> 
> Buy your cashmere scarf & pocket square Burberry on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Cashmere scarf & pocket square Burberry Beige in Cashmere available. 24114933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


yes - authentic scarf
t


----------



## dsilva9294

terite said:


> yes - authentic scarf
> t


Thank you


----------



## dsilva9294

Thank you


----------



## dsilva9294

Hello, could you please help me authenticate the following scarf:

Item Name:Burberry check scarf 100% cashmere
Item Number: 255753609791
Seller ID: aleisha.1293
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25575360...TZ3gNQNE=|tkp:Bk9SR8C6rYvzYA&autorefresh=true

Thank you


----------



## skicheri

dsilva9294 said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate the following scarf:
> 
> Item Name:Burberry check scarf 100% cashmere
> Item Number: 255753609791
> Seller ID: aleisha.1293
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255753609791?hash=item3b8c1a623f:g:a~EAAOSwdtVjLxjT&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAAoGvPhcjaZKIYldiL29qXOf+EEYWWI1i92TG71mMp5cTm3b6KIm70ax/8XmaqFRm7yk9jsBdB2nAz8/C74MdotXU4q5Pv+zCCosEI1EjOWzeeXcfDEbV3oR0O5fGGhtpihqm1t3amJYrGVVJZ7YnnOSwQDiovjaoEsG8WVP4sU3B2EXE2hPBi0SI7cJZvfsPK0y3mR6q+/gCpWuxTZ3gNQNE=|tkp:Bk9SR8C6rYvzYA&autorefresh=true
> 
> Thank you


The listing ended, it's authentic.


----------



## dsilva9294

thank you!


----------



## sofiagm

Hello everyone, hope all is well! Hoping for some help authenticating this scarf, thank you so much! 

Item: Burberry blanket scarf
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2557384998...u5cxJw%2Fas8nkwrWZji|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2332490
Pictures:


----------



## terite

dsilva9294 said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate the following scarf:
> 
> Item Name:Burberry check scarf 100% cashmere
> Item Number: 255753609791
> Seller ID: aleisha.1293
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255753609791?hash=item3b8c1a623f:g:a~EAAOSwdtVjLxjT&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAAoGvPhcjaZKIYldiL29qXOf+EEYWWI1i92TG71mMp5cTm3b6KIm70ax/8XmaqFRm7yk9jsBdB2nAz8/C74MdotXU4q5Pv+zCCosEI1EjOWzeeXcfDEbV3oR0O5fGGhtpihqm1t3amJYrGVVJZ7YnnOSwQDiovjaoEsG8WVP4sU3B2EXE2hPBi0SI7cJZvfsPK0y3mR6q+/gCpWuxTZ3gNQNE=|tkp:Bk9SR8C6rYvzYA&autorefresh=true
> 
> Thank you


I can't tell from just those three photos - and it might not look quite right so far.
I don't know who commented above.
I would ask to see the content tags on the side of the scarf before I paid.
t


----------



## terite

dsilva9294 said:


> thank you!


I'm not so sure until I see a few more photos.
t


----------



## terite

skicheri said:


> The listing ended, it's authentic.


Need more photos
t


----------



## terite

sofiagm said:


> Hello everyone, hope all is well! Hoping for some help authenticating this scarf, thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Burberry blanket scarf
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/255738499840?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=1110006&algo=HOMESPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20190917065201&meid=a01c2b3ba1bf40d2a89ac2c5a14bc474&pid=100935&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=255735044137&itm=255738499840&pmt=1&noa=0&pg=2332490&algv=SimplAMLv9PairwiseUnbiasedWebCpr08MlcGreedyV3&brand=Burberry&_trksid=p2332490.c100935.m3021&amdata=cksum:255738499840a01c2b3ba1bf40d2a89ac2c5a14bc474|enc:AQAHAAABEIxnp208POpAtEdSbeoza%2FtzyQmh2SBqORzgyIzbrfwKs8mDYiJnIRJg4GvE9THHqVNBO96ggMvrsS1NV%2FBf1vI6meCUQ6BfSiJHdiaFJpklGtCZZppGImlb161ErcKN3SB%2BvXopCp6r4F7OUe3QGiMsfZeWPDfMKddrg5soauDAq%2FvdHB20%2F2UV7j0elUA3uP8V1szzKG%2F9P2BnyJHn0Rffc0WJF1I2ij8a8VAoiGOc3ciVgCzJNUrTC%2BZQsD%2F2Jn%2FCX6izQmQnpnCrZ6OLA6B5CpnJ1TXgMrUZf6L%2BDGQM1k6zrPqGtHew%2Fy8SHFGJ8CEGTuOz2Z7YKf5N8KFBswN9hYu5cxJw%2Fas8nkwrWZji|ampidL_CLK|clp:2332490
> Pictures:
> View attachment 5623463
> View attachment 5623467
> View attachment 5623472
> View attachment 5623474
> View attachment 5623478


yes, authentic - made for the Japanese market under license. 
t


----------



## dsilva9294

terite said:


> I can't tell from just those three photos - and it might not look quite right so far.
> I don't know who commented above.
> I would ask to see the content tags on the side of the scarf before I paid.
> t


Thank you for the feedback. What makes you think it is not quite right? I think the content tags have been removed...


----------



## terite

dsilva9294 said:


> Thank you for the feedback. What makes you think it is not quite right? I think the content tags have been removed...


The colors seem a bit off - that could easily be the photographs - seller does not show the entire scarf laid out. Why remove the content tags? Seems odd. I think I can see the stitches from where the content tags should be.
t


----------



## dsilva9294

Thank you. I will send more pictures when the scarf arrives and would be very grateful for your opinion. I think the content tags can feel uncomfortable and look a bit unattractive sometimes which is why some people remove them but you never know. I can also see where I think the tags used to be but better pictures should help to clarify things. Seller was very pleasant and helpful to deal. She is actually modelling a lot of the items she is currently selling, so not a faceless, review-less seller.


----------



## terite

dsilva9294 said:


> Thank you. I will send more pictures when the scarf arrives and would be very grateful for your opinion. I think the content tags can feel uncomfortable and look a bit unattractive sometimes which is why some people remove them but you never know. I can also see where I think the tags used to be but better pictures should help to clarify things. Seller was very pleasant and helpful to deal. She is actually modelling a lot of the items she is currently selling, so not a faceless, review-less seller.


Sounds good
t


----------



## RibbonsNPearls

Item Name: VTG Burberry London Beige Pattern 100% Cashmere Scarf made in England Unisex 

VTG BURBERRY LONDON Beige Pattern 100% Cashmere Scarf Made in England Unisex​
Item Number: eBay item number:125526622710
Seller ID: icewindsniper
Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/125526622710 

Hi I purchased this and got it in the mail today, I am trying to return it however the seller wants to know how I know it is fake. It doesn't feel real to me at all. Can you please help me? Thank you


----------



## dsilva9294

terite said:


> Sounds good
> t


Hello, I have now received the item. No original packaging or tags were included but I was told by the seller that this would be the case. The scarf, to my untrained eye, looks and feels authentic but I have uploaded a few pictures to this URL: 








						Album — Postimages
					






					postimg.cc
				



I have included a close-up of where the original content tags would have been if they had not been removed. I can upload more pictures if necessary. 
I'd be really grateful if you could take a look and let me know what you think. 
Thanks again


----------



## dsilva9294

dsilva9294 said:


> Hello, I have now received the item. No original packaging or tags were included but I was told by the seller that this would be the case. The scarf, to my untrained eye, looks and feels authentic but I have uploaded a few pictures to this URL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Album — Postimages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> postimg.cc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have included a close-up of where the original content tags would have been if they had not been removed. I can upload more pictures if necessary.
> I'd be really grateful if you could take a look and let me know what you think.
> Thanks again


I have also measured it and it's about 65 by 12.2 inches or 165 cm by 31 cm (not including the tassels, which are 3 inches/7 cm long)


----------



## terite

dsilva9294 said:


> I have also measured it and it's about 65 by 12.2 inches or 165 cm by 31 cm (not including the tassels, which are 3 inches/7 cm long)


I think it looks good. Everything is in order.
t


----------



## terite

RibbonsNPearls said:


> Item Name: VTG Burberry London Beige Pattern 100% Cashmere Scarf made in England Unisex
> 
> VTG BURBERRY LONDON Beige Pattern 100% Cashmere Scarf Made in England Unisex​
> Item Number: eBay item number:125526622710
> Seller ID: icewindsniper
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post) https://www.ebay.com/itm/125526622710
> 
> Hi I purchased this and got it in the mail today, I am trying to return it however the seller wants to know how I know it is fake. It doesn't feel real to me at all. Can you please help me? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5625851
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625852
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625856


Tag should be blue not black - 
It's good to go by feel and even smell - if it isn't cashmere - then you know it is not the real thing.
t


----------



## netplayn2

Is this legit?


			https://poshmark.com/listing/Design-Handbag-excellent-condition-632a65f7a0aeb76f915ba196


----------



## terite

netplayn2 said:


> Is this legit?
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Design-Handbag-excellent-condition-632a65f7a0aeb76f915ba196


Absolutely NOT legit. Crazy price - always check poshmark stuff.
t


----------



## netplayn2

terite said:


> Absolutely NOT legit. Crazy price - always check poshmark stuff.
> t


Thanks. I didnt think so, but havent kept up with designs lately. I also thought maybe they were just too lazy to research and priced accordingly.


----------



## terite

netplayn2 said:


> Thanks. I didnt think so, but havent kept up with designs lately. I also thought maybe they were just too lazy to research and priced accordingly.


yes - I often see a few fakes on there - best to check here first.
t


----------



## sahmom4

Hi!  Can someone please authenticate here for me?  I haven’t been able to find these online except from The Real Real, where I purchased these.  I didn’t notice the different pattern on each shoe until after I received them.  Thank you for your time. 

Name: TRR has it labeled as House Check Pattern Canvas Sneakers

Link:https://www.therealreal.com/product...rry-house-check-pattern-canvas-sneakers-f2ayf


----------



## terite

sahmom4 said:


> Hi!  Can someone please authenticate here for me?  I haven’t been able to find these online except from The Real Real, where I purchased these.  I didn’t notice the different pattern on each shoe until after I received them.  Thank you for your time.
> 
> Name: TRR has it labeled as House Check Pattern Canvas Sneakers
> 
> Link:https://www.therealreal.com/product...rry-house-check-pattern-canvas-sneakers-f2ayf


I think these are older than that description - these would be much older judging by the label. Like, hmm, early 2000's. Get out your magic eraser I guess - I'm surprised that they would sell something in need of a scrub.
t


----------



## sahmom4

sahmom4 said:


> Hi!  Can someone please authenticate here for me?  I haven’t been able to find these online except from The Real Real, where I purchased these.  I didn’t notice the different pattern on each shoe until after I received them.  Thank you for your time.
> 
> Name: TRR has it labeled as House Check Pattern Canvas Sneakers
> 
> Link:





terite said:


> I think these are older than that description - these would be much older judging by the label. Like, hmm, early 2000's. Get out your magic eraser I guess - I'm surprised that they would sell something in need of a scrub.
> t


Thank you. Lol yes, I plan on using the magic eraser. I just thought these were cute and have never seen them before. I purchased them quickly without realizing how the pattern is different on each shoe. I’m just not going to look down at them when I wear them because it drives me nuts. Lol


----------



## RibbonsNPearls

terite said:


> Tag should be blue not black -
> It's good to go by feel and even smell - if it isn't cashmere - then you know it is not the real thing.
> t


Thank you so much, I appreciate your help : )


----------



## RibbonsNPearls

RibbonsNPearls said:


> Thank you so much, I appreciate your help : )


@terite In order to try to learn I have some questions to help me avoid buying a fake in the future. 

1. Do any of the authentic scarves have a "double tag" one which hangs off the side of the main tag in my picture that says cashmere in different languages?

2. Is it a sure sign when the threads show through the otherside of the scarf that it's a fake? I would assume for a camel classic pattern it would always have tan threads and not black. 

3. Are black tags always a sure sign it is fake, or were those ever used in certain circumstances? Thank you!


----------



## swjp

Hello guys,

Can u tell me if this piece is legit?


----------



## terite

RibbonsNPearls said:


> Thank you so much, I appreciate your help : )


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

RibbonsNPearls said:


> @terite In order to try to learn I have some questions to help me avoid buying a fake in the future.
> 
> 1. Do any of the authentic scarves have a "double tag" one which hangs off the side of the main tag in my picture that says cashmere in different languages?
> 
> 2. Is it a sure sign when the threads show through the otherside of the scarf that it's a fake? I would assume for a camel classic pattern it would always have tan threads and not black.
> 
> 3. Are black tags always a sure sign it is fake, or were those ever used in certain circumstances? Thank you!


Newer scarves have that double hanging tag that is the content tag - and it hangs from the other side of the scarf from the Burberry tag. Older scarves don't have this.
Threads can show through where the labels are sewn on.
Hmm - threads can vary - I would say older scarves with tan labels may have different color thread than even older scarves with blue thread
Black tags that just say Burberry are probably not right - but if it has black tags that say Burberry Prorsum - or are with a Prorsum item - then that IS right. (Older Prorsum items)
t


----------



## terite

swjp said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can u tell me if this piece is legit?
> 
> View attachment 5629718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629722
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629723
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629727
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629729


yes, authentic - legit
t


----------



## swjp

terite said:


> yes, authentic - legit
> t


Thank you


----------



## terite

swjp said:


> Thank you


You are welcome
t


----------



## p0rkchop

Hello,

I was hoping you could help me with this jacket I purchased from TRR. I couldn’t find another label like it and no serial number. Label looks similar to the prorsum line. TRR says they authenticated it.


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping you could help me with this jacket I purchased from TRR. I couldn’t find another label like it and no serial number. Label looks similar to the prorsum line. TRR says they authenticated it.
> 
> View attachment 5630609
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630613
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630617


Yeah, everything looks right.
t


----------



## p0rkchop

terite said:


> Yeah, everything looks right.
> t


Thank you. Is it prorsum line? Any idea on age?


----------



## terite

p0rkchop said:


> Thank you. Is it prorsum line? Any idea on age?


This is Prorsum - this is when a black tag is correct
t 
Maybe 5 years old


----------



## elee12

Hello,

I purchased this scarf from a secondhand store at what I thought was a great deal since it had some minor moth hole damage. But I was able to feel a scarf at a Burberry store and now I’m doubting the authenticity of the scarf I have. Could you please tell me if this scarf is authentic?

Item Name: Burberry Plaid Check Scarf (unsure of official name)


----------



## terite

elee12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this scarf from a secondhand store at what I thought was a great deal since it had some minor moth hole damage. But I was able to feel a scarf at a Burberry store and now I’m doubting the authenticity of the scarf I have. Could you please tell me if this scarf is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Plaid Check Scarf (unsure of official name)
> 
> View attachment 5631691
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631692
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631696


Authentic vintage nova check scarf
t


----------



## elee12

terite said:


> Authentic vintage nova check scarf
> t


Thank you!


----------



## terite

elee12 said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome.
t


----------



## mira6

Hello everyone,
I want to know your opinion on this recently purchased belt if it’s authentic or not. The stitching is very good and materials including metalware are good quality, just that I never seen these marking before.


----------



## mira6

I forgot to say: 
It came in a plain long plastic bag and it has no other markings on the metalware except the on on the buckle. Thank you


----------



## Jessxccaaa

Item Name:
Item Number: Burberry bear drawstring bag

Link: purchased on mercari 

can someone authenticate this bag if this is real or counterfeit please


----------



## Jessxccaaa

Jessxccaaa said:


> Item Name:
> Item Number: Burberry bear drawstring bag
> 
> Link: purchased on mercari
> 
> can someone authenticate this bag if this is real or counterfeit please
> 
> View attachment 5634703
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634705
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634706
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634709
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634710
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634714


----------



## Madeleenify

Hello.
Can you please help me authenticate this Burberry trench coat? I would be very glad.

Item name: Burberry trench coat green with black leather details.
 Please see the photos attatched.

Thanks in advance


----------



## terite

mira6 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I want to know your opinion on this recently purchased belt if it’s authentic or not. The stitching is very good and materials including metalware are good quality, just that I never seen these marking before.


I'm stumped by that - I have NEVER seen a belt that is not heat stamped with the size and Made in stamp - and more recently serial number
t


----------



## terite

Jessxccaaa said:


> View attachment 5634718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634719
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634721
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634722


Adorable - legit.
t


----------



## terite

Madeleenify said:


> Hello.
> Can you please help me authenticate this Burberry trench coat? I would be very glad.
> 
> Item name: Burberry trench coat green with black leather details.
> Please see the photos attatched.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5634731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634743


Authentic trench
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone - let me know - I don't skip or ignore posts - but sometimes accidentally.
t


----------



## mira6

terite said:


> I'm stumped by that - I have NEVER seen a belt that is not heat stamped with the size and Made in stamp - and more recently serial number
> t


Could it be a really old one? but then again the font ...I have no idea to me it looks very well made. now a thought popped-up, could it be from a jacket that came with it ? 
I’ve noticed that in the first pictures the light covered the nr 2 after the ‘made in’
Thank you


----------



## terite

mira6 said:


> Could it be a really old one? but then again the font ...I have no idea to me it looks very well made. now a thought popped-up, could it be from a jacket that came with it ?
> I’ve noticed that in the first pictures the light covered the nr 2 after the ‘made in’
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5634871


Yes - I wondered if it wasn't a strap of some type. A belt would have the size stamped on it and Burberry - made in - all stamped on the back. I have never seen such a poorly placed stamp.Though the font looks good. Also that "2" does not match. That little adjustable bit also suggests a strap of some type.
t


----------



## mira6

terite said:


> Yes - I wondered if it wasn't a strap of some type. A belt would have the size stamped on it and Burberry - made in - all stamped on the back. I have never seen such a poorly placed stamp.Though the font looks good. Also that "2" does not match. That little adjustable bit also suggests a strap of some type.
> t


Much appreciate your time Terite. Thank you for your attention and answers and thank you from all of us for your dedication, we are lucky to have you.


----------



## terite

mira6 said:


> Much appreciate your time Terite. Thank you for your attention and answers and thank you from all of us for your dedication, we are lucky to have you.


Thank you for your kind words.
t


----------



## chai44

Hi,

I'm hoping someone can help authenticate this Burberry scarf I purchased on Poshmark. Seller says it's authentic, but I wanted to make sure. The measurements are 27 x 75. It faintly says Burberry and has the logos on the fabric that you can see in the right light. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## terite

chai44 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can help authenticate this Burberry scarf I purchased on Poshmark. Seller says it's authentic, but I wanted to make sure. The measurements are 27 x 75. It faintly says Burberry and has the logos on the fabric that you can see in the right light. Thanks in advance for any help!
> 
> View attachment 5636040
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636041
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636043


Painful for me to see this - and the seller said it was authentic? It is fake.
Can you return stuff on poshmark?
I see a lot of fakes on there (some real stuff too), but always check here first before paying.
t


----------



## terite

mira6 said:


> I forgot to say:
> It came in a plain long plastic bag and it has no other markings on the metalware except the on on the buckle. Thank you


Did you return it - plain plastic bag is also not right.
t


----------



## chai44

terite said:


> Painful for me to see this - and the seller said it was authentic? It is fake.
> Can you return stuff on poshmark?
> I see a lot of fakes on there (some real stuff too), but always check here first before paying.
> t



Thanks for your quick reply! I suspected it was fake. I specifically asked the seller if it was authentic Burberry and she said it was. I haven't accepted the purchase on the Poshmark app and will be requesting to return. Because I asked about the authenticity and she said yes I'm hoping the return will be approved. Fingers crossed. Thanks again for your assistance!


----------



## mira6

terite said:


> Did you return it - plain plastic bag is also not right.
> t


I will indeed. Hasn't cost much as it was an online auction that ended at an odd hour but keeping it would encourage sellers to keep on listing fakes. 
Thank you again Terite


----------



## moonstarfc

Hello, I purchased a couple coats from the Real Real and wanted to make sure they were authentic. The first one is a black down puffer. Thanks in advance! I will post the 2nd one down below as well.


----------



## moonstarfc

2nd coat - dark navy blue wool pea coat.


----------



## terite

chai44 said:


> Thanks for your quick reply! I suspected it was fake. I specifically asked the seller if it was authentic Burberry and she said it was. I haven't accepted the purchase on the Poshmark app and will be requesting to return. Because I asked about the authenticity and she said yes I'm hoping the return will be approved. Fingers crossed. Thanks again for your assistance!


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

mira6 said:


> I will indeed. Hasn't cost much as it was an online auction that ended at an odd hour but keeping it would encourage sellers to keep on listing fakes.
> Thank you again Terite


You are welcome
t


----------



## terite

moonstarfc said:


> Hello, I purchased a couple coats from the Real Real and wanted to make sure they were authentic. The first one is a black down puffer. Thanks in advance! I will post the 2nd one down below as well.
> 
> View attachment 5636652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636657
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636658
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636660
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636661


Authentic Burberry Brit


----------



## terite

moonstarfc said:


> 2nd coat - dark navy blue wool pea coat.
> 
> View attachment 5636676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636682


Authentic Burberry London Wool Jacket
t


----------



## moonstarfc

terite said:


> Authentic Burberry London Wool Jacket
> t


Thanks so much for your help!!
I have one more peacoat I bought from TRR, I think it looks ok but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## terite

moonstarfc said:


> Thanks so much for your help!!
> I have one more peacoat I bought from TRR, I think it looks ok but I just wanted to make sure.
> 
> View attachment 5638113
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638114
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638119


authentic
t


----------



## elee12

Hello, I am looking at a few Giant Check Cashmere scarves on Poshmark but wanted to check authenticity first. Thanks in advance!

Link #1: https://posh.mk/1BL44xazoub

Link #2: https://posh.mk/p0Jbm2tzoub

Link #3: https://posh.mk/vALvgRvzoub


----------



## terite

elee12 said:


> Hello, I am looking at a few Giant Check Cashmere scarves on Poshmark but wanted to check authenticity first. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Link #1: https://posh.mk/1BL44xazoub
> 
> Link #2: https://posh.mk/p0Jbm2tzoub
> 
> Link #3: https://posh.mk/vALvgRvzoub


First one = photos too small or not clear enough to tell
Second one - mostly stock photos - not enough info on the scarf you will actually get - photos of a few different scarves mixed in
Third one - shows the paper tags, but not the tags on the actual scarf - it is a mystery - what will you get. 
t


----------



## costarica6

Hello everyone. Can use some help to find out if this bag is authentic or now. Thanks in advance for your help.

https://www.fashionphile.com/p/burb...affiti-print-medium-banner-tote-black-1097373


----------



## terite

costarica6 said:


> Hello everyone. Can use some help to find out if this bag is authentic or now. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/burb...affiti-print-medium-banner-tote-black-1097373


real
t


----------



## costarica6

terite said:


> real
> t


Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## terite

costarica6 said:


> Thanks very much for your help.


You are welcome
t


----------



## itcus

Hiya!
Hoping to get help authenticating this guy. It’s a 3/4 sleeve duffle. I can get a pic of the third tag. Just don’t have one now. 
Also it doesn’t have a size tag? Is that normal?  What is the barcode tag under the neck tag?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## terite

itcus said:


> Hiya!
> Hoping to get help authenticating this guy. It’s a 3/4 sleeve duffle. I can get a pic of the third tag. Just don’t have one now.
> Also it doesn’t have a size tag? Is that normal?  What is the barcode tag under the neck tag?
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> View attachment 5642746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642752
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642753
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642754
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642755
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642756
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642757


It is authentic
Check the pockets
t


----------



## Metall

Hi all,

I recently purchased a trench coat on Poshmark on a whim, but after getting it in hand, the fabric feels sort of cheap. Could I ask you lovely people to take a look and authenticate it? 

Item Name: Vintage 1980's Burberry Lined Trench
Item Number: Vintage 1980's Burberry Lined Trench Coat
Seller ID: rachel_bagley
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-1980s-Burberry-Lined-Trench-Coat-634a168aa0e6c69be0417881

Thank you!


----------



## terite

Metall said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently purchased a trench coat on Poshmark on a whim, but after getting it in hand, the fabric feels sort of cheap. Could I ask you lovely people to take a look and authenticate it?
> 
> Item Name: Vintage 1980's Burberry Lined Trench
> Item Number: Vintage 1980's Burberry Lined Trench Coat
> Seller ID: rachel_bagley
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-1980s-Burberry-Lined-Trench-Coat-634a168aa0e6c69be0417881
> 
> Thank you!


authentic - I like the button on wool collar
t


----------



## Metall

terite said:


> authentic - I like the button on wool collar
> t


Thank you! I liked that it wasn't the normal plain wool collar but was worried about how flimsy the outer gaberdine layer felt. Probably just an age thing.


----------



## angelglass

Hello! Looking at some preloved Burberry bags on Vestiaire Collective - I've heard a lot of fakes slip through the cracks there despite their authentication services. Do these listings look authentic?

1. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...our-synthetic-burberry-handbag-27508924.shtml

2. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...er-canterbury-burberry-handbag-26152398.shtml

3. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ige-synthetic-burberry-handbag-27670464.shtml

4. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...beige-leather-burberry-handbag-21901712.shtml 

Thanks so much in advance for the help!


----------



## terite

angelglass said:


> Hello! Looking at some preloved Burberry bags on Vestiaire Collective - I've heard a lot of fakes slip through the cracks there despite their authentication services. Do these listings look authentic?
> 
> 1. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...our-synthetic-burberry-handbag-27508924.shtml
> 
> 2. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...er-canterbury-burberry-handbag-26152398.shtml
> 
> 3. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ige-synthetic-burberry-handbag-27670464.shtml
> 
> 4. https://www.vestiairecollective.com...beige-leather-burberry-handbag-21901712.shtml
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for the help!


These links don't work for me
Just send two at a time
t


----------



## angelglass

terite said:


> These links don't work for me
> Just send two at a time
> t


First link and second link


----------



## angelglass

Third link and fourth link. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## amethystjade

Hi there, it's the first time I am ever asking a question here as I just often read the threads, I hope everyone is dong well.  I just bought 2 scarves today and I just need help to verify if these were legit Burberry scarves or not. Please see photos of the first scarf, they were advertised as Vintage as they hold the Burberrys label. Thank you in advance.

View attachment 5645682


View attachment 5645683


View attachment 5645684


----------



## amethystjade

Hi, I tried to post earlier but I don't think it got posted.. Apologies in advance if this is a repost. Anyway I hope everyone is doing well. I just wanted to verify if this was an authentic vintage Burberrys scarf. It's cashmere but the back is plain black and not patterned. Please see photos. Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## beesaunt

Hello, looking at this pre-loved classic on eBay. Asked for a clear pic of the serial number, which is attached. If link doesn’t work, I’ve attached all other pics as well.  Any help is appreciated, thank you!

Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Knight Black Leather Silver Stud Large Zip Womens Holdall Bag
Item Number: 204142306313
Seller ID: elisobe 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2041423063...aC/ClMRLMSzdYn2GAJf7s2Kf84|tkp:Bk9SR-bozNiJYQ


----------



## phoenixbgd

Found this one online. Seller claims it's authentic, but it looks iffy to me, so wanted to double check


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Addy said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.
> 
> READ THESE RULES BEFORE POSTING A REQUEST*
> 
> This is a free service. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic items. Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags. It is also the preference of the authenticators to give authentication to members who post in a range of threads, not just requesting free authentication for designer items. If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *1. Do a SEARCH and check if the item has been reviewed by one of the authenticators before posting a request. *Searches can be done via the seller name or by auction/listing number - add * to the beginning and end of the number (eg. *12345678*).
> 
> *2. You MUST use the format below when requesting for authentication for auctions or non-auctions: *
> 
> Format to use for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: (please make sure link works after you post)
> 
> Format to use for non-auction item:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available)please make sure link works after you post)
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)
> 
> *3. All requests must have clear photos* (either in listing and/or provided by member requesting the authentication). This will help expedite authentications. Please ask the seller/use the macro setting on your digi (little flower). If you cannot see the details yourself, neither can we.
> 
> At minimum, pics MUST include:
> - all exterior
> - interior
> - interior Burberry, made in, and serial stamps/tags
> - engraving on hardware
> 
> If the listing or your request does not have the required pics, it will NOT be reviewed. That means if you have not received a response, please check your original posting to ensure all information and pics are present.
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> 
> *4. Do NOT make more than 3 requests per post.
> 
> 5. Please wait at least 24 hours before bumping your request.* Search by seller or item # to ensure that it has not been reviewed (see rule 1). If the auction is ending soon, you may say so in your comments. Remember, we are just like you, and get on tPF when we have time so please be patient.
> 
> *6. To ensure that additional pics requested are seen by the authenticators, quote or provide a link to your original request and response.* Use the quote feature or copy and paste the url. Failure to do do may result in your query not being answered. Please utilize the quote feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> *7. Comments on price and/or condition are NOT permitted.
> 
> 8. Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication.* Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.
> 
> *9. Should one of your items be questioned in this thread*, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> 
> *10. Do NOT handle your disputes with other members in this thread.* Take your differences to Private Message or just use the REPORT function to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a Mod can intervene. Failure to do so can result in banning. Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the contact form.


Hello, Would you please authenticate this Burberry? It belongs to my mother. It is about 12" x 8" x 4.5" I have been trying to find out the style name based on the serial number, but a variety of similar Burberry bags come up. Thank you


----------



## jlp830

Hello! I just purchased this Chelsea trench coat on eBay. Please confirm it’s real because I’m in love with it already! Lol.

Item Name (if you know it): Chelsea Mid-Length Trench 
Link (if available): https://www.ebay.com/itm/2347491667...DWhNt4JQu6&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
Photos:


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Terite! I'm thinking of buying this Burberry London trench coat, is it authentic? The belt is missing, but otherwise it seems fine. TIA!


----------



## elissettya

Could you please tell me if this scarf is authentic?


----------



## laurieee98

Hi Terite. Please help me authenticate this vintage trench


----------



## JJjellybean

Can I please have help authenticating this Burberry mini House check tote before I purchase it. I’m trying to find a resell of this bag since it’s discontinued but scared to make a big purchase without feeling someone confident


----------



## Rani1

Help with authenticating this Burberry wristlet would be greatly appreciated. I'm a little skeptical as there are no interior tags or engravings on the zippered (apart from one that doesn't match the rest)

Item Name (if you know it): Unsure of official name (Vintage Burberry's Wristlet)
Link (if available): n/a
Photos


----------



## RibbonsNPearls

Hi,
I purchased a Burberry plaid camel check cashmere scarf off therealreal website and normally I would want to assume the item was real. However, the tag is very odd looking to me. It is stitched off center, the top line on the tag looks a bit funny. It looks pretty old but it was expensive. Please take a look and let me know what you think. Since the item is sold, not sure if it will still appear on the website but I can check if you need me too. Thank you so much for your time and service.


----------



## TommyH

legit or not ?


----------



## Nartnart

I think I  already know the answer,  but I  need you're expert opinion. This coat seems to be really nicely made, sewing looks good,  buttons look good,  but the lining doesn't look right and there is no neck tag. Although it appears that at one time there might have been one. Thanks in advance for your time and opinion.


----------



## Ladyhoney

Hi is this authentic vintage Burberry boston bag? Thank you so much.


----------



## terite

angelglass said:


> First link and second link


These links don't work for me
t


----------



## terite

angelglass said:


> Third link and fourth link. Thank you so much for your help!


Third link does not work for me - fourth link need to see internal stamps clearly - made in tag
t


----------



## terite

amethystjade said:


> Hi there, it's the first time I am ever asking a question here as I just often read the threads, I hope everyone is dong well.  I just bought 2 scarves today and I just need help to verify if these were legit Burberry scarves or not. Please see photos of the first scarf, they were advertised as Vintage as they hold the Burberrys label. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 5645682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645684


These images do not work for me.
t


----------



## terite

amethystjade said:


> Hi, I tried to post earlier but I don't think it got posted.. Apologies in advance if this is a repost. Anyway I hope everyone is doing well. I just wanted to verify if this was an authentic vintage Burberrys scarf. It's cashmere but the back is plain black and not patterned. Please see photos. Thank you in advance for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645686
> View attachment 5645687
> View attachment 5645688


Can we get a crisp photo of that label?
t


----------



## terite

beesaunt said:


> Hello, looking at this pre-loved classic on eBay. Asked for a clear pic of the serial number, which is attached. If link doesn’t work, I’ve attached all other pics as well.  Any help is appreciated, thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Prorsum Knight Black Leather Silver Stud Large Zip Womens Holdall Bag
> Item Number: 204142306313
> Seller ID: elisobe
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/204142306313?hash=item2f87d46409:g:bjMAAOSwHVNjMEIH&amdata=enc:AQAHAAAAsFD3rLDMzK504P36XLyy4rHFzjuIv7u5h98c36A2JLZX5LdB7vWMWqim7ys/JOf4XJ2l/TY0MJGU+3sLErCO8NJnko72FNI1pbb+Qk4A2cDExpz/XEVNlz0/6wXptr/siGcu99hMuX8nFCYedfSrF5eMI93GH575s5S80T1YKi3tcYa5Q2Oon5G4FxlX7hnzyg+MH75wskjL+jxwZQaC/ClMRLMSzdYn2GAJf7s2Kf84|tkp:Bk9SR-bozNiJYQ
> 
> View attachment 5647464
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647469
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647472
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647473
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647474


Authentic Warrior Bag
t


----------



## terite

phoenixbgd said:


> Found this one online. Seller claims it's authentic, but it looks iffy to me, so wanted to double check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647477
> View attachment 5647478
> View attachment 5647479
> View attachment 5647480
> View attachment 5647481
> View attachment 5647482
> View attachment 5647483


Authentic - just a bit older
t


----------



## terite

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Hello, Would you please authenticate this Burberry? It belongs to my mother. It is about 12" x 8" x 4.5" I have been trying to find out the style name based on the serial number, but a variety of similar Burberry bags come up. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5649327
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649335


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

jlp830 said:


> Hello! I just purchased this Chelsea trench coat on eBay. Please confirm it’s real because I’m in love with it already! Lol.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Chelsea Mid-Length Trench
> Link (if available): https://www.ebay.com/itm/2347491667...DWhNt4JQu6&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 5650816
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650822
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650823
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650824
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650827


Looks good - authentic
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, Terite! I'm thinking of buying this Burberry London trench coat, is it authentic? The belt is missing, but otherwise it seems fine. TIA!
> View attachment 5653130
> View attachment 5653131
> View attachment 5653132
> View attachment 5653133
> View attachment 5653134
> View attachment 5653135
> View attachment 5653136
> View attachment 5653137
> View attachment 5653138


It is a fake one - hope you didn't buy it
t


----------



## terite

elissettya said:


> Could you please tell me if this scarf is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654076
> View attachment 5654077
> View attachment 5654078
> View attachment 5654079
> View attachment 5654074
> View attachment 5654075
> View attachment 5654080
> View attachment 5654082
> View attachment 5654081
> View attachment 5654083


Is it my eyes or are most of those photos blurry - lots of red flags here for me.
I would not pursue that
t


----------



## terite

laurieee98 said:


> Hi Terite. Please help me authenticate this vintage trench
> 
> View attachment 5655809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655811
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655812
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655813
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655816
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655817


Looks ok but I have never seen a neck label shrink like that - is it true to size 14 short?
t


----------



## terite

JJjellybean said:


> Can I please have help authenticating this Burberry mini House check tote before I purchase it. I’m trying to find a resell of this bag since it’s discontinued but scared to make a big purchase without feeling someone confident


It's a banner bag - looks legit - make sure you get the one in the photos - commonly faked
t


----------



## terite

Rani1 said:


> Help with authenticating this Burberry wristlet would be greatly appreciated. I'm a little skeptical as there are no interior tags or engravings on the zippered (apart from one that doesn't match the rest)
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Unsure of official name (Vintage Burberry's Wristlet)
> Link (if available): n/a
> Photos


The knights look sortof stamped on - pass on this one. And there should be interior tags - so pass.
t


----------



## terite

RibbonsNPearls said:


> Hi,
> I purchased a Burberry plaid camel check cashmere scarf off therealreal website and normally I would want to assume the item was real. However, the tag is very odd looking to me. It is stitched off center, the top line on the tag looks a bit funny. It looks pretty old but it was expensive. Please take a look and let me know what you think. Since the item is sold, not sure if it will still appear on the website but I can check if you need me too. Thank you so much for your time and service.
> 
> View attachment 5656573
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656575
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656576
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656577


Scarf looks ok - looks a bit wobbly - has it been washed? If so, I would not pay a premium. Tag should be BLUE not black - what color is the tag?
t


----------



## terite

TommyH said:


> legit or not ?
> 
> View attachment 5656652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656656


Legit and lovely
t


----------



## terite

Nartnart said:


> I think I  already know the answer,  but I  need you're expert opinion. This coat seems to be really nicely made, sewing looks good,  buttons look good,  but the lining doesn't look right and there is no neck tag. Although it appears that at one time there might have been one. Thanks in advance for your time and opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659458
> View attachment 5659459
> View attachment 5659460
> View attachment 5659461
> View attachment 5659462
> View attachment 5659463
> View attachment 5659464
> View attachment 5659465
> View attachment 5659466
> View attachment 5659467
> View attachment 5659468
> View attachment 5659455


It is a fake one - hope you can return it.
t


----------



## terite

Ladyhoney said:


> Hi is this authentic vintage Burberry boston bag? Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 5659585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659590


Need to see the front then the back of the bag - Interior tag looks odd - why is it so new looking?
t


----------



## terite

If I have missed anyone - let me know.
I won't skip a post on purpose.
If I go for two days without responding - send me note - it means that I have stopped getting notices. This happens once in a while.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> It is a fake one - hope you didn't buy it
> t


I didn't! Thank you, terite  This one totally would've fooled me.


----------



## Nartnart

terite said:


> It is a fake one - hope you can return it.
> t


I paid 5.00 for it. Thank you for your quick response.


----------



## daramun

Bought this on Postmark I can't find out which one it is or if it fake or not it came with a detachable wool inline also. I think it's a car coat but I've never seen one with a belt before. trench coat is made in turkey, inline  says Mitchell's made in Italy.


----------



## ddstar88

Can i please get your opinion on this Burberry bag? It looks legit but when i search the code, several types of bag pop up, but not the one i have. code: iteffepi14sca..thank you in advance..sorry if the serial code is kind of blurry, the focus on my camera seems off

Item Name : Burberry bag, not sure of style and model
	

		
			
		

		
	







Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)


----------



## bags_to_die_for

Can I please get an opinion on this hat? Have you seen this gold label before? Any help is much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> I didn't! Thank you, terite  This one totally would've fooled me.


Whew - glad you dodged that bullet.
t


----------



## terite

Nartnart said:


> I paid 5.00 for it. Thank you for your quick response.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

ddstar88 said:


> Can i please get your opinion on this Burberry bag? It looks legit but when i search the code, several types of bag pop up, but not the one i have. code: iteffepi14sca..thank you in advance..sorry if the serial code is kind of blurry, the focus on my camera seems off
> 
> Item Name : Burberry bag, not sure of style and model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659962
> View attachment 5659963
> View attachment 5659964
> View attachment 5659965
> View attachment 5659966
> 
> Photos: (attach using the paperclip at the top of the message box or upload to photobucket.com and post the links)


Authentic
t


----------



## terite

bags_to_die_for said:


> Can I please get an opinion on this hat? Have you seen this gold label before? Any help is much appreciated, thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5660024
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660026
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660027


Looks good - old one
t


----------



## SauleMes

Hello Terite, could you please help me authenticate this trench coat?


----------



## terite

SauleMes said:


> Hello Terite, could you please help me authenticate this trench coat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660255
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660258
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660259
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660260


Authentic
t


----------



## daramun

hello, can you help authenticate this trench coat and wool liner that came with it please.


----------



## terite

daramun said:


> hello, can you help authenticate this trench coat and wool liner that came with it please.
> 
> View attachment 5660360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660370


Authentic
t


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you so much for authenticating my bag. I would love to find out what kind of style this is. I have been researching online and the only similar styles I see are boston bag, speedy designs with Haymarket plaid, but this design is more angular. Would you be able to tell me what style this is?


----------



## terite

JuneCleaverSemperFi said:


> Thank you so much for authenticating my bag. I would love to find out what kind of style this is. I have been researching online and the only similar styles I see are boston bag, speedy designs with Haymarket plaid, but this design is more angular. Would you be able to tell me what style this is?


I don't know - I can say that it is haymarket check on the diagonal - older style of knight
t


----------



## SauleMes

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you! I just got the coat from seller it is really nice! Though it has a button mark on leather, is there any sugestion on how to get rid of it?


----------



## terite

SauleMes said:


> Thank you! I just got the coat from seller it is really nice! Though it has a button mark on leather, is there any sugestion on how to get rid of it?
> 
> View attachment 5662053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662054


Sorry - but I don't know what to do about that - t


----------



## IntheOcean

SauleMes said:


> Thank you! I just got the coat from seller it is really nice! Though it has a button mark on leather, is there any sugestion on how to get rid of it?
> 
> View attachment 5662053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662054


I don't think it would be possible to get the button impression out completely. Perhaps, some cleaning and buffing that area out would help a little, but this type of leather looks like it's prone to developing patina and showing sings of wear. But that's normal, I think. This is a garment that's meant to be worn and loved, IMO. It looks great on you, by the way! Congrats.


----------



## SauleMes

IntheOcean said:


> I don't think it would be possible to get the button impression out completely. Perhaps, some cleaning and buffing that area out would help a little, but this type of leather looks like it's prone to developing patina and showing sings of wear. But that's normal, I think. This is a garment that's meant to be worn and loved, IMO. It looks great on you, by the way! Congrats.


Thank you so much!❤️


----------



## bags_to_die_for

terite said:


> Looks good - old one
> t


Shouldn't the sword have a B on the banner as well as a B on the shield? I also see that PRORSUM is usually on the main back banner? I'm not seeing any of these earmarks on the Equestrian Knight? So confusing!


----------



## IntheOcean

Terite, hi  I'm thinking I've got myself a fake trench coat... As in, I've already received it and upon closer inspection it seems like there are multiple misspellings on the tags. I compared them to the tags of the coat a couple of pages earlier that you deemed authentic.  Notably, on the last tag about the non-textile materials, it reads, ПРОИЗХQД instead of ПРОИСХОД, then it's VANDIERLEIJKE not VAN DIERLEJKE, then on the other side: JORIGINAW MILL ANINIMALI when it should read (this is Maltese, I believe), JORIG(with a dot)INAW MILL ANNIMALI - there's an extra i in there. And lastly, in the second to last line, ANMAL instead of ANIMAL - now there's an i missing... Have I been duped? The seller said it was authentic. Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

@terite and this is a trench coat made in the same country and with the same serial number (bafordoo72tra) with the tags that don't have any of these misspellings: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...synthetic-burberry-trench-coat-17966452.shtml


----------



## terite

bags_to_die_for said:


> Shouldn't the sword have a B on the banner as well as a B on the shield? I also see that PRORSUM is usually on the main back banner? I'm not seeing any of these earmarks on the Equestrian Knight? So confusing!


Is this the hat? It looks like a tag from the 60's - so there are many versions of the knight. It does not look like a faked item.
t


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> @terite and this is a trench coat made in the same country and with the same serial number (bafordoo72tra) with the tags that don't have any of these misspellings: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...synthetic-burberry-trench-coat-17966452.shtml


Well, I think of that label as short "R" - like the letter R is not right on that label. If you can find so many spelling mistakes in the label - then that is a huge red flag. 
Can you return it?
The coat in the link that you sent looks so perfect. 
Where did you get it and can you return it?
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Well, I think of that label as short "R" - like the letter R is not right on that label. If you can find so many spelling mistakes in the label - then that is a huge red flag.
> Can you return it?
> The coat in the link that you sent looks so perfect.
> Where did you get it and can you return it?
> t


Thanks. I purchased it on our local reselling platform (somewhat like eBay, but not quite on that level.) I checked it over when the coat arrived, but only the next day did I think to read all of the labels properly. Lesson learned! I'll message the seller.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thanks. I purchased it on our local reselling platform (somewhat like eBay, but not quite on that level.) I checked it over when the coat arrived, but only the next day did I think to read all of the labels properly. Lesson learned! I'll message the seller.


I hope that works out for you
t


----------



## RibbonsNPearls

terite said:


> Scarf looks ok - looks a bit wobbly - has it been washed? If so, I would not pay a premium. Tag should be BLUE not black - what color is the tag?
> t


The tag is dark blue but there are two things that bother me. The first being the white line at the top being missing on the tag, the second being how uneven the stitching is on the tag. On the left, the gray stitches are at the very end with the white border stitches being a few spaces inward and the right of the tag the gray stitches are inside the white border stitches? I don’t think it has been washed but I really wouldn’t think an authentic scarf would have so many mistakes on the stitches. Do you have any suspicions it could be a fake based on the tag? Thank you so much for your time and service. Attaching two more photos of the tag below


----------



## terite

RibbonsNPearls said:


> The tag is dark blue but there are two things that bother me. The first being the white line at the top being missing on the tag, the second being how uneven the stitching is on the tag. On the left, the gray stitches are at the very end with the white border stitches being a few spaces inward and the right of the tag the gray stitches are inside the white border stitches? I don’t think it has been washed but I really wouldn’t think an authentic scarf would have so many mistakes on the stitches. Do you have any suspicions it could be a fake based on the tag? Thank you so much for your time and service. Attaching two more photos of the tag below
> 
> View attachment 5664963
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664964


I think the tag looks good. The stitching on those tags is often like that - it looks right.
t


----------



## LoveAllThePrettyThings

Hello, 
I just picked this up at a vintage store. Can anyone tell me if it is authentic? I can take more pictures if needed. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## terite

LoveAllThePrettyThings said:


> Hello,
> I just picked this up at a vintage store. Can anyone tell me if it is authentic? I can take more pictures if needed. Thank you so much for your help!


Yes, authentic
t


----------



## LoveAllThePrettyThings

terite said:


> Yes, authentic
> t


Thank you so much! I have wanted this scarf for a while. Yay!


----------



## ay93

Hello. I just bought this Burberry trench on ebay, please, could you help me to know if it is original? Thanks


----------



## terite

LoveAllThePrettyThings said:


> Thank you so much! I have wanted this scarf for a while. Yay!


Great! You are welcome.
t


----------



## terite

ay93 said:


> Hello. I just bought this Burberry trench on ebay, please, could you help me to know if it is original? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666257
> View attachment 5666258
> View attachment 5666259
> View attachment 5666260
> View attachment 5666261
> View attachment 5666262


Yes, original - authentic
t


----------



## Glfashion

Hi, I just bought this. Are you able to authenticate this for me ? Thanks


----------



## terite

Glfashion said:


> Hi, I just bought this. Are you able to authenticate this for me ? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5666680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666685


looks good
t


----------



## Glfashion

terite said:


> looks good
> t


Thanks


----------



## terite

Glfashion said:


> Thanks


You are welcome
t


----------



## RibbonsNPearls

terite said:


> I think the tag looks good. The stitching on those tags is often like that - it looks right.
> t


Ok I really appreciate it, I guess all the things I read about the stitches having to be perfect were pounded into my head too hard lol! I can’t thank you enough for the services you provide. I have been using this site for years thank you so much!


----------



## terite

RibbonsNPearls said:


> Ok I really appreciate it, I guess all the things I read about the stitches having to be perfect were pounded into my head too hard lol! I can’t thank you enough for the services you provide. I have been using this site for years thank you so much!


You are welcome!
t


----------



## IntheOcean

Terite, hi! Do you happen to know anything about the Blue Label line RTW items? (Because I know nothing!) I'm thinking of purchasing this really pretty leather coat. These are all the pictures I have at the moment. Not sure if the Blue Label should always be blue, but this one is black, I think. The tags have the serial numbers but google search was fruitless - I couldn't find anything like this coat apart from some jackets from the 2010-2011 Blue Label promo photos that look somewhat similar. TIA!


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Terite, hi! Do you happen to know anything about the Blue Label line RTW items? (Because I know nothing!) I'm thinking of purchasing this really pretty leather coat. These are all the pictures I have at the moment. Not sure if the Blue Label should always be blue, but this one is black, I think. The tags have the serial numbers but google search was fruitless - I couldn't find anything like this coat apart from some jackets from the 2010-2011 Blue Label promo photos that look somewhat similar. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5668641
> View attachment 5668642
> View attachment 5668643
> View attachment 5668644


It is NOT a genuine Buberry Blue Label item
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> It is NOT a genuine Buberry Blue Label item
> t


Thank you so much, Terite. I had my doubts, but I don't know Blue Label at all, so I probably would've bought this if it weren't for your expertise  By the way, I did ask the seller if the coat was authentic, and she replied, "Yes, bought in the boutique"


----------



## newbagalert

Can someone with a 2022 Burberry trench show me their tag with serial number? I just got the Kensington in store but I don’t see one of the smaller tags for serial number.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you so much, Terite. I had my doubts, but I don't know Blue Label at all, so I probably would've bought this if it weren't for your expertise  By the way, I did ask the seller if the coat was authentic, and she replied, "Yes, bought in the boutique"


You are welcome. Oh my - well, one thing is that most of the time the labels should match - if it says Blue Label, then the side tag should say Blue Label - except for Burberry Brit - that side tag can say Burberry.
t


----------



## _sapphyre

Hi everyone, this showed up on my local buy/sell page and I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on authenticity, thanks!


----------



## terite

_sapphyre said:


> Hi everyone, this showed up on my local buy/sell page and I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on authenticity, thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669580
> View attachment 5669581
> View attachment 5669582
> View attachment 5669578
> View attachment 5669579


Authentic
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> You are welcome. Oh my - well, one thing is that most of the time the labels should match - if it says Blue Label, then the side tag should say Blue Label - except for Burberry Brit - that side tag can say Burberry.
> t


Thank you for the tip! That makes sense  I'll keep it in mind when shopping in the future.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you for the tip! That makes sense  I'll keep it in mind when shopping in the future.


You are welcome.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

Terite, hello again. My hunt for Burberry clothing continues. How does Burberry London this shirt look? I think it's a men's shirt, but that's fine with me, as long as it is authentic, of course. TIA!


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Terite, hello again. My hunt for Burberry clothing continues. How does Burberry London this shirt look? I think it's a men's shirt, but that's fine with me, as long as it is authentic, of course. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5670224
> View attachment 5670225
> View attachment 5670226
> View attachment 5670227


Authentic
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> Authentic
> t


Thank you, Terite! Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures, it wasn't me who took them. Glad they were enough to authenticate.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> Thank you, Terite! Sorry for the poor quality of the pictures, it wasn't me who took them. Glad they were enough to authenticate.


You are welcome
t


----------



## violetti9

Hello everyone  
Could you please authenticate this coat for me: 

Item Name: Burberry Coat
Item Number: 314225118035
Seller ID: dabok36
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3142251180...qyCPoOST6i&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY 

Thank you and happy holidays!


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hello everyone
> Could you please authenticate this coat for me:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Coat
> Item Number: 314225118035
> Seller ID: dabok36
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3142251180...qyCPoOST6i&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> Thank you and happy holidays!


It is a fake one - 
t


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> Hello everyone
> Could you please authenticate this coat for me:
> 
> Item Name: Burberry Coat
> Item Number: 314225118035
> Seller ID: dabok36
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3142251180...qyCPoOST6i&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> Thank you and happy holidays!


Has other fakes listed as well - please report that
t


----------



## violetti9

terite said:


> Has other fakes listed as well - please report that
> t


I’m so glad I asked! 
Thank you so much! Will report.


----------



## terite

violetti9 said:


> I’m so glad I asked!
> Thank you so much! Will report.


You are welcome
t


----------



## starrysky7

I bought this scarf and find some things sus about it, can anyone take a look?


----------



## terite

starrysky7 said:


> I bought this scarf and find some things sus about it, can anyone take a look?
> 
> View attachment 5672172
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672174


I don't know - can you send a clearer photo of the main tag and the other pages of the content tag
t


----------



## starrysky7

terite said:


> I don't know - can you send a clearer photo of the main tag and the other pages of the content tag
> t


Of course, I took some in daylight, TIA!


----------



## terite

starrysky7 said:


> Of course, I took some in daylight, TIA!
> 
> View attachment 5672512
> 
> View attachment 5672513
> 
> View attachment 5672514
> 
> View attachment 5672515


I don't like that LUNDON in the tag and the CASH and MERE on the tags. Labels should be perfect - and this seems like the wrong label for the item. Can you return it? Also, measurements are missing off of the scarf tag - so I am with you - I think it is a fake.
t


----------



## IntheOcean

@starrysky7 @terite also, when describing the fabric, in the second to last line, they were trying to spell КАШЕМИР, but I'm guessing they didn't have any cyrillic letters and so instead used letters W for Ш and N for И. Sorry to butt in, but this immediately jumped out at me when I saw the tag.

Edit: @starrysky7, I'm not an authenticator for Burberry, just an admirer


----------



## starrysky7

terite said:


> I don't like that LUNDON in the tag and the CASH and MERE on the tags. Labels should be perfect - and this seems like the wrong label for the item. Can you return it? Also, measurements are missing off of the scarf tag - so I am with you - I think it is a fake.
> t


Yes exactly. Also the fringe is different from my other mega check scarf (seems less luxurious) and the sides are different. My other one has a tiny „fringe“ at the sides, this one has a straight line.

I can file a claim and should be able to return it for a full refund.

Thanks for your take! I‘ll report back on the return.


----------



## starrysky7

IntheOcean said:


> @starrysky7 @terite also, when describing the fabric, in the second to last line, they were trying to spell КАШЕМИР, but I'm guessing they didn't have any cyrillic letters and so instead used letters W for Ш and N for И. Sorry to butt in, but this immediately jumped out at me when I saw the tag.
> 
> Edit: @starrysky7, I'm not an authenticator for Burberry, just an admirer


Great point, all those „cashmere“ names in different languages right next to each other looking bad.


----------



## IntheOcean

starrysky7 said:


> Great point, all those „cashmere“ names in different languages right next to each other looking bad.


Yep, they really do! Hope you'll get all of your money back, including shipping.


----------



## starrysky7

IntheOcean said:


> Yep, they really do! Hope you'll get all of your money back, including shipping.


That‘s at least what they say in their T&Cs.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> @starrysky7 @terite also, when describing the fabric, in the second to last line, they were trying to spell КАШЕМИР, but I'm guessing they didn't have any cyrillic letters and so instead used letters W for Ш and N for И. Sorry to butt in, but this immediately jumped out at me when I saw the tag.
> 
> Edit: @starrysky7, I'm not an authenticator for Burberry, just an admirer


IntheOcean: I appreciate your input - could you please stick around and help out with that language on labels. I get my husband to read the French hahah - we need you! Please help out - the content tag is the trickiest part.
t


----------



## terite

starrysky7 said:


> Great point, all those „cashmere“ names in different languages right next to each other looking bad.


I agree - looks bad. Good eyes
t


----------



## IntheOcean

terite said:


> IntheOcean: I appreciate your input - could you please stick around and help out with that language on labels. I get my husband to read the French hahah - we need you! Please help out - the content tag is the trickiest part.
> t


I will, thank you! I love Burberry, and have recently acquired a taste for their clothing, so I'm definitely sticking around.


----------



## terite

IntheOcean said:


> I will, thank you! I love Burberry, and have recently acquired a taste for their clothing, so I'm definitely sticking around.


Excellent!!
t


----------



## bhiter010

IntheOcean said:


> I will, thank you! I love Burberry, and have recently acquired a taste for their clothing, so I'm definitely sticking around.


yeah, such a wonderful feeling


----------



## txgal789

Hello, would anyone be able to tell me if this handbag is fake or real? Its the reversible haymarket tote. Its being sold on Poshmark.


----------



## alightnotion

Hello,

I'm new to Burberry items but have become obsessed. I recently bought this, but being new I'm not 100% sure if this trench coat is legit and wanted to ask if someone could authenticate this. Let me know if you need any more pictures, thank you!


----------



## terite

txgal789 said:


> Hello, would anyone be able to tell me if this handbag is fake or real? Its the reversible haymarket tote. Its being sold on Poshmark.


The photos look good
t


----------



## terite

alightnotion said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to Burberry items but have become obsessed. I recently bought this, but being new I'm not 100% sure if this trench coat is legit and wanted to ask if someone could authenticate this. Let me know if you need any more pictures, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5674941
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674943
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674949
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674951
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674952


Authentic
t


----------



## marilyndiamonds

Hello,















Can I get this authenticated? Bought from yogis closet buy I have my doubts about being authentic. It was listed as the sandrigham but the inside don't look like the others I've seen. The buckle on the sleeve was broken and this was not stated on the description. I cannot find any other trench that has these huge gold buckles. Would appreciate any feedback 









						Burberry Beige Cotton Sandringham Trench Coat Size 12/46- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Burberry Beige Cotton Sandringham Trench Coat Size 12/46. Condition is Gently used - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				








.


----------



## starrysky7

Just wanted to give an update that I received a full refund for the burgundy scarf that we collectively deemed as suspicious lately. I don't think I'll buy a scarf pre-loved again after this experience.


----------

